# [Official] Cooler Master HAF-XB Club!



## t77snapshot

_***Note: This thread is intended for those who own or are interested in the Haf Xb, please respect our club by following the guidelines of OCN's Clubs, thank you.***_

***







***


Hello! Welcome to the _Official_ Cooler Master Haf XB Case Clubhouse here @ OCN!! This club is for the fans and those who are interested in owning an XB themselves. If you would like to join the community, please send me a PM followed by posting some pics/ description of your build in the club. If you would like your rig linked to your name, please add your post # in your pm, so that I can easily locate them. Thank you.

*Official Website:* *here*
*Official Haf-Xb site:* *here*
*Microsite* for your eye pleasure










*image source here*

*The LAN Box / Open Air Chassis Reviews:*
*
*Tweaktown*
*
*techpowerup*
*
*Hardware Secrets*
*
*Legitreviews*
*
*benchmarkreview*s
*
*overclockersclub*
*

*Video Review* by: HardwareCanucks 




*Video Review* by 3DGAMEMAN 




*Unboxing Video* by: Newegg 




*Unboxing Video* by: LinusTechTips 




*Unboxing Video* by: LavcoPriceTech 




*Via Español: Unboxing Video* by: tunuevapc *



*
*Component Installation + Benchmarks* by: HiTechLegion *



*










*image source here*










*Club Members:*

_t77snapshot_

Binary Ecyrb

Ramsey77

Lareson

*wthenshaw*

ClickJacker

BVM

remorseless

PiERiT

spartan1121

mindinversion

heroxoot

Dark-Asylum

Prime1974

tawak

Blanceasy

toyz72

UnrulyCactus

Adenilson

blackend

lauboi

Jyrri

GuestVeea

burniate

nickt1862

Nortec

Sweeper101

M3galomaniac

BENSON519

gtf6

pomp0m

rquinn19

y01p0w3r3d

AsanteSoul

fanaticalz

thejazzer15

sirsparkles69

Berzerker7

draterrojam

alieninvasion]

Cybic

Raid-The-Roach

yukkerz

black7hought

lucas.vulcan

jassilamba

ericnrmrf

mr. biggums

Lostkauz

Kuudere

Cind3r

waldowohin

azzkiker

vagabond142

Nortec

Berzerker7

1911isoamd

shanker

Lareson

theimmortalmoo

Chemx

bcjonesy

edgeofblade

fanaticalz

tastegw

iRollSwishas

dsmwookie

jassilamba

DTIone

Reclaimer

Fast666

JAKENBAKEN

bond32

linkhunter

wh0kn0ws

draterrojam

joblancs

ihatelolcats

speedytech7

nyk20z3

Dgeorge1617

Skyline714

Shey

ahmedmo1

Echo9R

duce

RyanAndrew

TyNiX

Buxty

GaMbi2004

sascha1102

bored32

Dire Squirrel

spaniardunited

Strata

vaporizer

elcono

ROUBOS

DMacmillan

Pandora's Box

Theudys

DINOS_1998

boxwunder13

ChaosActual

SortOfGrim

TonytotheB

Tamber

CptAsian

Ragnarok05

Justified

Khaled G

KRAY-SLiCK

ian209

cgull

TLSheff

Jugurnot

RandomJ

tangambalanga

warb0y

RazerJLD

Philly_boy

pololoy23

IndrekHaav

RackdNStackd

respartan

Luciferxy

knopers

Chipfire

joskke

Roentgensu

Paahtoleipa

Machinist125

beckett

AngryMarine

Lokramnas

Stonyer

g34rfr34k

ignacio33

amd-dude

Gdourado

ephraim25

** * **
non-case-linked

Gunzblazin305

erichamby

aar0nsky

SonofJor-El

Nsango

ShotgunBFFL

catdog13

CTM Audi

Krazzed

SonicAgamemnon

aRok99

Dapman02

JackAggro

fuzzwah7

MusicMelody

Clockster

Christoph0121

pettydt

shanker

madsk8r187

WeiZhong

TheSocialHermit

mavisky

Zhohner

ihatelolcats

kayan

Thrall

JollyGreenJoint

Ynefel

overclockerjames

LukaTCE

joblanx

ohyouknow

Kuudere

circeseye

pank

Hal NL

Samurai707

qaz92

Pablidito

hiddenbush123

NTAK

aludka

JacobHolmes

re4n1m4t3s

winterwarrior

SlitWeaver

kpoeticg

Timex

Spock121

WOOKZ

welshy46

Sasquatch in Space

thebadfish2

StormyRain

NoHXjustPWN

V-R021

bfe_vern

StixXB

*197* members and counting...

*How far will you go to MOD the XB? Show us what you got!*



*Members Build Logs*:
.
.
*Harley Davidson mod by: tastegw*
.
.
*Tron Server mod by: SonicAgamemnon*
.
.
*The Acrylic Dragon by: GaMbi2004*
.
.
*[Build Log] TRiCLOPS by: kpoeticg*
.
.
***







***



*Want to purchase a Cooler Master's HAF-XB
Lan/Test Bench Case? (retail)*

Newegg: *here*
tigerdirect: *here*
Amazon: *here*

*Haf XB Parts from CM.com*:

Windowed Top Panel *here*
Front Panel replacement *here*
Motherboard Tray *here*
Hot Swap Drive Tray *here*
XB Accessories Kit *here*
Hot Swap PCB *here*
I/O Panel - OEM *here*
Left/Right Side Panels *here / here*

*Want to represent the club in your sig? Copy code below and paste in your profile settings*

Code:



Code:


http://www.overclock.net/t/1329750/the-cooler-master-haf-xb-club



*Other Cooler Master Clubs
you may be interested in:*

The Official Cooler Master HAF X/932/922/912(+) Club
[Official] The CoolerMaster Storm Scout, Scout II Club
The Official Cooler Master Storm Trooper / Storm Stryker Club
The Cooler Master 690 Club


*t77's NZXT Tempest Case Club:*
NZXT Tempest User Community










Post pics of your rig today!

*image source here*


----------



## formula m

Have 1 sitting on the floor, with another being delivered...


----------



## t77snapshot

I really love the whole idea behind this case and haven't seen anything quite like it before. It's like Cooler Master took all the features of a full tower gaming case and transformed it into a mid-sized Lan box/ test bench. I have been craving that desire to build another water cooled/ gaming rig, but didn't want another tower. The Xb is my answer and will be posting my build log here.









Hardware I have purchased for my Xb_uild_ so far...





This new build will also be dedicated to crunching @100% !! Updates to follow, stay tuned...


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Just so you're aware you need Editor approval from one of the section editors (besides kevingreenbmx) before you can make a club official. You'll have to remove official markings from here until then, sorry.


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Just so you're aware you need Editor approval from one of the section editors (besides kevingreenbmx) before you can make a club official. You'll have to remove official markings from here until then, sorry.


Oh I was unaware of that sorry, thank you for informing me sir.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

No problem.







Unofficial markings aren't necessary since all threads are unofficial until approved anyway, but I won't ask for the tag to go.


----------



## Sno

I'm hoping I can join this club.

I should really get back into Folding since I have stopped and they took the application off PS3









This would be a cool Folding rig case


----------



## Ramsey77

Mine will be here on Monday. I'll post some pics of the transfer.


----------



## remorseless

Ordered from newegg to replace my trooper for now.


----------



## konoii

Seriously tempted at replacing my tj08-e for this case lol.


----------



## mindinversion

If anyone is wondering, E-ATX boards *WILL* fit this case







I did electrical tape the tray, as the board juuuuuust sits on it on the forward side [facing front fans]


----------



## BVM

I ordered one from newegg on Friday. I am really getting into the SFF PC's. FYI, tigerdirect is cheaper, but since I am in Florida and have to pay tax, they ended up being $1 more than newegg and their crazy $22 shipping.

Anyway, should be fun. I am going to go with a Black & Orange theme for mine (big KTM guy). Also, did anyone else try to get the clear top panel? Its on CM's website, including a p/n, but you cant order it.


----------



## t77snapshot

That is awesome you guys! Post some pics up when you get em' so I can add you to the club.







If you are starting a build log I would love to link them in the OP. I will be posting some updates of my X_build_ in the next week or two.

Quote:


> catdog13
> 
> so what kind of rads can you fit in this case? if you don't mind me asking.


I will get back to you soon on the rad compatibilities ( no time tonight, work early tomorrow)

This radiator is mounted on the front of the case and is 125x58.5x286mm with room to spare, see pic below. (not mine, source here)










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mindinversion*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1142714/width/500/height/1000
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1142715/width/500/height/1000
> 
> If anyone is wondering, E-ATX boards *WILL* fit this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did electrical tape the tray, as the board juuuuuust sits on it on the forward side [facing front fans]


: Thanks for the E-atx tip, is that your case dude? If yes, would you like the join the club?


----------



## solsamurai

I'm keenly interested if this thing will fit either version of the Silver Arrow with a 200/230mm fan in the top mesh. I know CM says coolers up to 180mm high but is that with our without a fan up there?


----------



## BVM

Since my current rig is pretty recent build and well above the spec I _need_, I just plan on transferring everything over to the new case. Luckily I have a slew of sweet Cougar fans just setting in my spare parts bin to utilize. Granted, I don't think I have any 80mm fans. Guess I need to get some of those. My rig will retain the closed loop water cooling as well.


----------



## mindinversion

Quote:


> Thanks for the E-atx tip, is that your case dude? If yes, would you like the join the club?


That's my build, I actually moved it from a thermaltake level10 GT for ease of wiring. . I've never had a cleaner case EVER! And I would be humbled to be added to the club, TY













I will say, she's a LOT happier than she was in the level 10 GT, where she was running 4.7 @ 1.32


----------



## t77snapshot

Welcome to the club *mindinversion !!!*







You are officially our first member, your name has been linked to your case and added to the members list! Those are some excellent clocks you have there, I am glad the Xb's cooling configuration was a step up compared to your previous Tt L10.


----------



## Dark-Asylum

Thinking of upgrading my HAF 922 to this beast, it's only 100 bucks how can you beat that for the sheer functionality this case can provides? saves space, compact, and easy to carry. plus a great future LC/test bench setup.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum*
> 
> Thinking of upgrading my HAF 922 to this beast, it's only 100 bucks how can you beat that for the sheer functionality this case can provides? saves space, compact, and easy to carry. plus a great future LC/test bench setup.


Agreed.

Mine showed up yesterday evening. First order of business is to flush mount my PSU. If the piece I made works out, I will post a pic of it installed.


----------



## Ramsey77

Works good for anyone willing to spend some time on laying out your holes.

I just used some scrap metal:



The contrast in color isn't as glaring without the flash:



I wish Cooler Master would have sent an extended bracket, AND a normal flush mount bracket. I fixed my only major gripe about this case relatively quick.










This case has A LOT of potential to the modding community. I am thinking of removing the 5 inch bays so I can properly mount both sides of my fan controller next. We'll see how it fits, being just screwed to one side first......


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Mine showed up yesterday evening. First order of business is to flush mount my PSU. If the piece I made works out, I will post a pic of it installed.


*Welcome to the club* _Ramsey77_ !









Yes, this case has a lot of potential for modding which is one of the major reason I love this case. Your psu plate mod is absolutely awesome.







I agree that Cooler Master should have that plate option as an extra accessory, or even a double extended bracket for those huge 1300w power supplies.

We look forward to see some updated pics of your Xb! I will link your case to your name in the OP.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Works good for anyone willing to spend some time on laying out your holes.
> 
> I just used some scrap metal:
> 
> 
> 
> The contrast in color isn't as glaring without the flash:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish Cooler Master would have sent an extended bracket, AND a normal flush mount bracket. I fixed my only major gripe about this case relatively quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This case has A LOT of potential to the modding community. I am thinking of removing the 5 inch bays so I can properly mount both sides of my fan controller next. We'll see how it fits, being just screwed to one side first......


Nice job! Here's your potential new side business of making and selling these PSU plates.


----------



## thebigrobbyrob

I have one of these cases on the way. I'm pretty excited about moving my build to it.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebigrobbyrob*
> 
> I have one of these cases on the way. I'm pretty excited about moving my build to it.


Received one for my brother and may be getting one for me, the case oozes quality and you won't be disappointed. Many people are going "nuts" for this case from reading comments on the internet. I can see with enough interest of Cooler Master expanding this line of cases a bit more and hope they do.


----------



## Ramsey77

I can't believe this case was only $100. The build quality is amazing.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I can't believe this case was only $100. The build quality is amazing.


Shhhhhhhhhh! Don't want to give anyone thoughts of raising the price on this great case.


----------



## Nic-CM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Shhhhhhhhhh! Don't want to give anyone thoughts of raising the price on this great case.


MUAHHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## goku5868

This case is nice for modding its going be revision 2 very soon I got my ideas...


----------



## BVM

I guess you guys missed my question about the optional top window?

Edit oh yeah:

Nov 28, 2012 9:09 AM On FedEx vehicle for delivery CRESTVIEW, FL


----------



## calibrah

Just ordered one from the Egg. I will be transfering my current (semi-dated) sig rig build into it. I am looking forward to the increased mobility of the case because i love taking my PC over to friend's houses to game it up! Stoked. Will Post back when It's built.


----------



## BVM

Its here! Now I have to go play with it.... the case that is...


----------



## t77snapshot

Congrats to everyone who has ordered the new Haf Xb, I will add future owners when your case arrives and/or a description of your build! Thank you and welcome.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> Its here! Now I have to go play with it.... the case that is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1147459/


*Welcome to the club BVM*







Glad to see you got this badboy in your hands to play with!







I will add you to the members list and link your name when your updated pics become available.









*OP UPDATE:* Added an UnBoxing Video link by: Newegg.com


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> Its here! Now I have to go play with it.... the case that is...


Cool Maaaaan!









So what are you waiting for now *GO GO GO!*









I'm awaiting our (for my brother and then I eventually) Yate Loon fan order from Petra's as well as a Sunbeam 3.5" fan controller which I'll secure inside the chassis so to then start my brothers transfer build from his now CM 690II Advanced Nvidia Edition case.


----------



## Desperado21

Hey guys. I'm thinking of picking up one of these bad boys for my rig. Do you think that the mesh on the top panel ( 200mm fan area ) could be replaced with a perspex ( glass ) panel so I could see the cpu and graphics card better. I single sleeved my power supply and spent quite some time on aesthetics so I'd like to be able to see what's inside. Thanks

MOBO: MSI Z77A-G45
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4.3ghz
CPU: Antec Kuhler H20 620 - Corsair SP120 Push/Pull config.
RAM: Kingston Hyper-X Genesis 16GB DDR3 @ 1600mhz
GPU: Sapphire HD 6950 2GB DDR5 OC Edition ( Hoping to Crossfire or get a 670 and then someday go SLI )
SSD: Corsair Force 3 - 120GB
HDD: Hitachi 320GB 5400rpm
PSU: FSP Aurum Gold 700 ( wrapped in Carbon and single sleeved )
CASE: Used to have a Zalman Z9+, got the Antec Three Hundred Two for free and now I'm looking for a new case as I sold the Zalman.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desperado21*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm thinking of picking up one of these bad boys for my rig. Do you think that the mesh on the top panel ( 200mm fan area ) could be replaced with a perspex ( glass ) panel so I could see the cpu and graphics card better. I single sleeved my power supply and spent quite some time on aesthetics so I'd like to be able to see what's inside. Thanks
> 
> MOBO: MSI Z77A-G45
> CPU: Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4.3ghz
> CPU: Antec Kuhler H20 620 - Corsair SP120 Push/Pull config.
> RAM: Kingston Hyper-X Genesis 16GB DDR3 @ 1600mhz
> GPU: Sapphire HD 6950 2GB DDR5 OC Edition ( Hoping to Crossfire or get a 670 and then someday go SLI )
> SSD: Corsair Force 3 - 120GB
> HDD: Hitachi 320GB 5400rpm
> PSU: FSP Aurum Gold 700 ( wrapped in Carbon and single sleeved )
> CASE: Used to have a Zalman Z9+, got the Antec Three Hundred Two for free and now I'm looking for a new case as I sold the Zalman.


http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=10021&product_name=HAF%20XB%20Transparent%20Top%20Window%20Panel

One day CM will be selling these as well as clear side panels I hear.

You can probably do what you suggested provided the pins can accomodate the plexi thickness, otherwise you'll have to find another way to hold it on.


----------



## Desperado21

Thanks for the quick reply. That sort of made my day. I might have to buy one of these now







I think a DIY job would probably do. Once again, thanks


----------



## rquinn19

Has anyone that's put together their HAF-X build had any issues with pressing the front panel area (around the usb ports, etc) triggering a reboot or power off?

edit: I've had my build together for a week now, posted some pics in the HAF thread let me find them so you can add me to the club.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> Has anyone that's put together their HAF-X build had any issues with pressing the front panel area (around the usb ports, etc) triggering a reboot or power off?
> 
> edit: I've had my build together for a week now, posted some pics in the HAF thread let me find them so you can add me to the club.


Maybe you could provide us here photos of the front of the case without the front panel on concentrating on the PCB area, maybe we can see a possible "defect" as well as a photo of the back of the front panel where the power button and such are.

Also you can try a suggestion to see if there's an actual problem with the PCB itself, that is to disconnect the reset switch plug from the mobo header and see if that stops the problem.

I'll find out within the week when I do the transfer build on my brother's HAF XB case if the same happens with proven working no issue hardware components. Hopefully others who have built their systems with this great case will be able to chime in.


----------



## TylerRWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> Has anyone that's put together their HAF-X build had any issues with pressing the front panel area (around the usb ports, etc) triggering a reboot or power off?
> edit: I've had my build together for a week now, posted some pics in the HAF thread let me find them so you can add me to the club.


I have a similar issue,but mine happens when i remove or install the side panel on the left side.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TylerRWL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> Has anyone that's put together their HAF-X build had any issues with pressing the front panel area (around the usb ports, etc) triggering a reboot or power off?
> edit: I've had my build together for a week now, posted some pics in the HAF thread let me find them so you can add me to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> *I have a similar issue,but mine happens when i remove or install the side panel on the left side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

Being I can't see from here







is there a wire possibly being pinched or making contact with such when you install that side panel?


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Maybe you could provide us here photos of the front of the case without the front panel on concentrating on the PCB area, maybe we can see a possible "defect" as well as a photo of the back of the front panel where the power button and such are.
> 
> Also you can try a suggestion to see if there's an actual problem with the PCB itself, that is to disconnect the reset switch plug from the mobo header and see if that stops the problem.
> 
> I'll find out within the week when I do the transfer build on my brother's HAF XB case if the same happens with proven working no issue hardware components. Hopefully others who have built their systems with this great case will be able to chime in.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TylerRWL*
> 
> I have a similar issue,but mine happens when i remove or install the side panel on the left side.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Being I can't see from here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there a wire possibly being pinched or making contact with such when you install that side panel?


thanks for all the replies. Just trying to find out if it's an isolated issue. I remember when I got my HAF-X people had issues with the front firewire or usb ports iirc. I was lucky and didn't. CM was good about it and sent out replacement front panels iirc. I was out of town from Thanksgiving till yesterday so I've been kinda busy, but will get some pics up soon. I'm here for the long haul though. Sold my HAF-X the day I got back.


----------



## Ramsey77

Got started on transferring parts. I wish this case was more Fan Controller friendly, but it's coming along nicely. I will post more pics tomorrow.


----------



## Ramsey77

Double post. Sorry.


----------



## solsamurai

Is there an easy way to remove the CM logo on the front panel? I'm thinking about trying to make it darker or paint it black.


----------



## BVM

I just got mine powered up. I guess I mixed up my SATA connectors because now my RAID 0 isnt working. All my documents pics.. everything was moved there due to the small 240GB SSD. Trying to figure that one out right now.. Yep, pics of how I had it were on the stupid RAID.

Anyway, if you are running 140mm fans in the front, you have to trim the plastic lip just below the inner mesh. You'll know what I am talking about if you take off the front panel. My PSU is pretty snug in there. No way would I want it to set flush like the mod posted in this thread. You'd need a much shorter PSU than mine! And mine is modular as well. Pics later... lemme figure out my raid issue. Stupid stupid stupid!


----------



## BVM

Whew! That was a close one. Apparently I used the Marvell 6G connectors for the RAID 0, Z68 6G for the SSD and the INTEL 3G for all the other SATA connectors. IIRC, funny thing was, the Marvell controller had better performance on the RAID side. Like nearly 2x the speed. 131 to 230 ish if I remember correctly. But I took a slight hit in the SSD. I cant remember exactly.

Anyway! Her she is... be nice, it was my first time









Old:






New:


----------



## iARDAs

I was going to buy this case but it wont fit on my desk so I am passing it for now.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> Whew! That was a close one. Apparently I used the Marvell 6G connectors for the RAID 0, Z68 6G for the SSD and the INTEL 3G for all the other SATA connectors. IIRC, funny thing was, the Marvell controller had better performance on the RAID side. Like nearly 2x the speed. 131 to 230 ish if I remember correctly. But I took a slight hit in the SSD. I cant remember exactly.
> Anyway! Her she is... be nice, it was my first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Old:
> 
> 
> 
> New:


I see three 3.5" HDDs there...where did you put the third one?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> I just got mine powered up. I guess I mixed up my SATA connectors because now my RAID 0 isnt working. All my documents pics.. everything was moved there due to the small 240GB SSD. Trying to figure that one out right now.. Yep, pics of how I had it were on the stupid RAID.
> 
> *Anyway, if you are running 140mm fans in the front, you have to trim the plastic lip just below the inner mesh.* You'll know what I am talking about if you take off the front panel. My PSU is pretty snug in there. No way would I want it to set flush like the mod posted in this thread. You'd need a much shorter PSU than mine! And mine is modular as well. Pics later... lemme figure out my raid issue. Stupid stupid stupid!


I'm actually surprised that one even has to do that as the case is made to accomodate 140mm fans there. Maybe it's your fans that have a "special" frame size?

I'm going to be putting Yate Loon 140mm fans in that spot.


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I was going to buy this case but it wont fit on my desk so I am passing it for now.


You should build a separate custom desk then..


----------



## erichamby

Got one on order from the Egg. Will look good sitting on top of my Lian-Li D8000.. which oddly enough drowns out the Cosmos II next to it.


----------



## BVM

Here is my take on the case:

• Physically huge, but very little space inside for components.
• I removed the 2.5 tray, mounted my 3rd 3.5 HDD to the floor (using two screws and some 2x tape)
• My SSD is mounted on top of the hot swap bays
• My hot swap bays have been converted to regular bays by removing hot swap connector at the back of the drive cage. This keeps my kids from messing with my RAID
• If you run multiple 2.5 drives, you got no problems... IIRC there is like 5, 2.5 bays (nice RAID using 500-750gb Momentus XTs anyone?)
• Fans... lots of fan options. However, I can hear the little 80mm fan I used. I'll need to order 2 of those Silenx fans.
• Wiring and wire routing options is amazing but odd.
• I don't like how tight my PSU is to the hot swap bays, so if you order this case make sure you have a short PSU. I have a big ol 1000w modular unit. Its way overkill but it was on clearance.








• I'd like to see if I could fab up a 3.5 bay where CM mounted the 2.5 bay. There is room me thinks.
• I am using 140x140x25mm BITFENIX fans on the front intake. They cause some interference. With the front panel. I trimmed it, but it needs some more work.
• The 230mm BITFENIX fit the top panel great and you could go bigger!
• You could lose one 5.25 bay and add a 3.5 adapter to run an extra HDD and run an external card reader&#8230; not a bad option.
• Overall quality is amazing for a $200 case.. and we aren't paying ½ that!
• Paint finish is great and has a nice feel to it.
• I built a TT Lanbox for my oldest son, for the small size and how much component space it has, I'd say it's the better case. Though its WAY more fiddly to do anything inside&#8230;

But still, I love my new HAF XB. I'd really like to see a 2nd gen version of it.


----------



## BVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> I see three 3.5" HDDs there...where did you put the third one?


You can see it just in front of the 80mm fan. Like I said, I bet a person could get a 3.5 HDD tray mounted in there. There is room width wise.


----------



## Ice009

Great write up BVM.

I hope they release a second version of the case and refine it a little bit as it has lots of potential.

I was very interested in it, but will probably pass now as I need at least 5 x 3.5 inch drive trays. I wonder why they went with the 2.5 inch drive slots. Is there enough room if they were to have made that for 3.5 inch drives?

I also wouldn't mind seeing it with 8 PCI expansion slots.


----------



## Ramsey77

I ran in to the clearance problem with mounting my 140's too. I just flipped them to the inside, and screwed them in from the front.


----------



## nickt1862

TO THE CM REP:

Was this case designed that front 140mm fans will fit solely mounted on the opposite (inner) side of the fan mounting plate closer to the motherboard tray? I ask being a couple of people here have had clearance problems mounting it on the same side as the stock CM 120mm fans.

This is a good need to know for everyone else who has or is considering this case.

Thanks so much.


----------



## ClickJacker

I really want to get this case but I can't get myself to pay $21.45 for shipping.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> I really want to get this case but I can't get myself to pay $21.45 for shipping.


Who knows, they may offer free shipping again on this case.

Otherwise free shipping but you would have to wait: http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-HAF-XB-RC-902XB-KKN1/dp/B00A76E46I

Added edit: Though I never dealt with NCIX (USA) they have this case in stock with free shipping: http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=77936&vpn=RC-902XB-KKN1&manufacture=COOLERMASTER


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> Here is my take on the case:
> 
> • Physically huge, but very little space inside for components.
> • I removed the 2.5 tray, mounted my 3rd 3.5 HDD to the floor (using two screws and some 2x tape)
> • My SSD is mounted on top of the hot swap bays
> • My hot swap bays have been converted to regular bays by removing hot swap connector at the back of the drive cage. This keeps my kids from messing with my RAID
> • If you run multiple 2.5 drives, you got no problems... IIRC there is like 5, 2.5 bays (nice RAID using 500-750gb Momentus XTs anyone?)
> • Fans... lots of fan options. However, I can hear the little 80mm fan I used. I'll need to order 2 of those Silenx fans.
> • Wiring and wire routing options is amazing but odd.
> • I don't like how tight my PSU is to the hot swap bays, so if you order this case make sure you have a short PSU. I have a big ol 1000w modular unit. Its way overkill but it was on clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> • I'd like to see if I could fab up a 3.5 bay where CM mounted the 2.5 bay. There is room me thinks.
> *• I am using 140x140x25mm BITFENIX fans on the front intake. They cause some interference. With the front panel. I trimmed it, but it needs some more work.*
> • The 230mm BITFENIX fit the top panel great and you could go bigger!
> • You could lose one 5.25 bay and add a 3.5 adapter to run an extra HDD and run an external card reader&#8230; not a bad option.
> • Overall quality is amazing for a $200 case.. and we aren't paying ½ that!
> • Paint finish is great and has a nice feel to it.
> • I built a TT Lanbox for my oldest son, for the small size and how much component space it has, I'd say it's the better case. Though its WAY more fiddly to do anything inside&#8230;
> 
> But still, I love my new HAF XB. I'd really like to see a 2nd gen version of it.


Can you estimate how much had to be trimmed?

Thanks


----------



## Ramsey77

Sig rig mocked up. I have a new SSD coming so I am waiting to do the final assembly. And yes, the flush mount bracket I made will only work with normal sized PSU's.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Can you estimate how much had to be trimmed?
> 
> Thanks




I would just trim everything in between the red lines.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Can you estimate how much had to be trimmed?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would just trim everything in between the red lines.
Click to expand...

Thanks so much.

I can't believe it's that much and wondering (without having the panel in front of me) how taking that out might compromise the rigidity of the rest of the front panel.

Also where on the fan does that area hit?


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Who knows, they may offer free shipping again on this case.
> 
> Otherwise free shipping but you would have to wait: http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-HAF-XB-RC-902XB-KKN1/dp/B00A76E46I
> 
> Added edit: Though I never dealt with NCIX (USA) they have this case in stock with free shipping: http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=77936&vpn=RC-902XB-KKN1&manufacture=COOLERMASTER


My wallet does not like you


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Who knows, they may offer free shipping again on this case.
> 
> Otherwise free shipping but you would have to wait: http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-HAF-XB-RC-902XB-KKN1/dp/B00A76E46I
> 
> Added edit: Though I never dealt with NCIX (USA) they have this case in stock with free shipping: http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=77936&vpn=RC-902XB-KKN1&manufacture=COOLERMASTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wallet does not like you
Click to expand...











Cooler Master will like you though.


----------



## BVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Can you estimate how much had to be trimmed?
> 
> Thanks


I trimmed the plastic flush with the casting just below the front bottom mesh. I think I nearly have it but I can see the front panel is bulging a bit around the front USB ports.

Edit, Ramsey put up a good pic. I don't want to move my fans on the inside. I have tried to loosen them and see if I can get them to raise up a bit. Its so tight in there, its hard to see where the interference is... I am going to do the peanut butter trick and post pics later.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Can you estimate how much had to be trimmed?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trimmed the plastic flush with the casting just below the front bottom mesh. I think I nearly have it but I can see the front panel is bulging a bit around the front USB ports.
Click to expand...

I figured sadly as much that those tabs are there for better strength and rigidity.

So when you did try to install the panel before the trimming where did those tabs make contact with what area of the fans? In other words how close to the end of the fan frame?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> You should build a separate custom desk then..


I can't because I don't want to be murdered by my wife


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> I trimmed the plastic flush with the casting just below the front bottom mesh. I think I nearly have it but I can see the front panel is bulging a bit around the front USB ports.
> Edit, Ramsey put up a good pic. I don't want to move my fans on the inside. I have tried to loosen them and see if I can get them to raise up a bit. Its so tight in there, its hard to see where the interference is... I am going to do the peanut butter trick and post pics later.


Those tabs are hitting the very bottom edge of the fan's frame.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> I trimmed the plastic flush with the casting just below the front bottom mesh. I think I nearly have it but I can see the front panel is bulging a bit around the front USB ports.
> Edit, Ramsey put up a good pic. I don't want to move my fans on the inside. I have tried to loosen them and see if I can get them to raise up a bit. Its so tight in there, its hard to see where the interference is... I am going to do the peanut butter trick and post pics later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those tabs are hitting the very bottom edge of the fan's frame.
Click to expand...

You may have tried but I wonder if there's a method of slipping that part of the front panel under the fans then upwards?


----------



## Ramsey77

Yeah, i tried, but had no luck.


----------



## BVM

I work best once the kids are in bed. I pulled a HDD tray out of an old HP desktop I had in the shed. I really think I can get it to work where the 2.5 HDD tray was originally mounted. It may only be 2, maybe 3 bays (and thats a BIG maybe) but its worth a shot. So I'll tinker with it later tonight.

Cue the A-team theme music.


----------



## PiERiT

My 140s were delivered yesterday and I spent some quality time with a pair of side cutters and the front panel to get them to fit. I then came here to post about it and everyone already knows!









It ended up being a waste of time anyways. I got those $2.50 Xigmatek's on Black Friday. They are way too noisy for me. I put the stock 120s back in and set them to 50%.

I have some minor nitpicks with the case, and there are really simple things they could do to improve it, but I still love it. Easily the best case I've had.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiERiT*
> 
> I then came here to post about it and everyone already knows!


Yup, we beat ya to it. 
Would still like to see a pic of what you did. Might help someone else out.


----------



## PiERiT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Yup, we beat ya to it.
> Would still like to see a pic of what you did. Might help someone else out.


I'll post it up when I get home. It's not pretty, mostly because it was midnight and I was angry that they wouldn't fit, but whatever works. In hindsight, I should have put them on the inside. Another reason I should have read this thread.

It's basically what you outlined a page or two back. I also had to bend the steel tabs in the opposite direction.


----------



## rquinn19

Here's pics of the front panel and PCB. I think the USB port on the left is wonky too. Pulled everything out last night and put it back together too since I got a new mobo.


























My photo taking skills are severely lacking plus the camera on my phone isn't great. If you want to see something different lmk.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BVM

I'm glad you brought up the front panel.... Does your pwr button have any feel to it? I just touch mine and it powers on/off. There is no movement. It could be in a bind because of the 140mm fans.. I need to double check later. worse case, I put some 120mm orange fans in.


----------



## PiERiT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> I'm glad you brought up the front panel.... Does your pwr button have any feel to it? I just touch mine and it powers on/off. There is no movement. It could be in a bind because of the 140mm fans.. I need to double check later. worse case, I put some 120mm orange fans in.


If the front panel doesn't fit perfectly, the power button will be... mushy, I guess. Try putting pressure on the middle/center of the front panel to see if it snaps into place. If that doesn't work, you might need to trim the plastic shorter, or bend these tabs in the opposite direction:


----------



## remorseless

So here I am again, Got my package in the mail. I have in standing next to my cm trooper case. Just as a reference to people who this this is a SFF case. It is categorized as mid tower. It is a well designed case with many modding possibilities. With the two handles on the side i find it easier to carry than the trooper.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> Here's pics of the front panel and PCB. I think the USB port on the left is wonky too. Pulled everything out last night and put it back together too since I got a new mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My photo taking skills are severely lacking plus the camera on my phone isn't great. If you want to see something different lmk.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for the photos and they're good enough. Doesn't look like anything is physically wrong so I would get Cooler Master to send you a replacement PCB. I have my 690 II Cooler Master case that the audio jack wasn't good, so I had them send the replacement part and all has been well since till I retrofitted an upgrade to a new USB 3.0 panel. These things do happen, too bad this was you with this and not the Powerball.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Is there an easy way to remove the CM logo on the front panel? I'm thinking about trying to make it darker or paint it black.


Warm hair dryer blowing and gently prying it loose unless you take the mesh apart from the front panel and blow it from the backside to try to get it off without bending the tin decal.


----------



## nickt1862

I'm not going to cut anything on the panel and mount the 140mm fans like Ramsey77 did as in retrospect it's the best way as it'll be even quieter not being snugly against the panel/dust filter.

I'm also going to install a 3.5" Sunbeam Rheosmart fan controller somewhere inside the chassis and with that turn them all down as I don't need a "hurricane" inside.

I look forward to what our CM rep here says in response to the 140mm fan mounting question I asked earlier.


----------



## Ramsey77

Just a few pics to add.


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I'm not going to cut anything on the panel and mount the 140mm fans like Ramsey77 did as in retrospect it's the best way as it'll be even quieter not being snugly against the panel/dust filter.
> 
> *I'm also going to install a 3.5" Sunbeam Rheosmart fan controller somewhere inside the chassis and with that turn them all down as I don't need a "hurricane" inside.*
> 
> I look forward to what our CM rep here says in response to the 140mm fan mounting question I asked earlier.


Swapped the Crossahir IV for the 990FXA-UD3 and missing all the fan headers. I've got the fans plugged into the molex connectors and the room sounds like a server room.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I'm not going to cut anything on the panel and mount the 140mm fans like Ramsey77 did as in retrospect it's the best way as it'll be even quieter not being snugly against the panel/dust filter.
> 
> *I'm also going to install a 3.5" Sunbeam Rheosmart fan controller somewhere inside the chassis and with that turn them all down as I don't need a "hurricane" inside.*
> 
> I look forward to what our CM rep here says in response to the 140mm fan mounting question I asked earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Swapped the Crossahir IV for the 990FXA-UD3 and missing all the fan headers. I've got the fans plugged into the molex connectors and the room sounds like a server room.
Click to expand...

Yep and is why I'm going to have that fan controller. First my brothers build then I'll probably purchase my case and do the same. I ordered from Petra's Yate Loon medium speed 140mm fans for the front and a medium speed 120mm for the rear on that fan controller. My brother and I have the same decent mobo GA-Z77X-UD5H running his i5 and my i7 at stock speed but still won't use the fan headers or software.


----------



## PiERiT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Yup, we beat ya to it.
> Would still like to see a pic of what you did. Might help someone else out.


Here is my front panel. As you can see, with surgeon-like precision, I trimmed down those plastic tabs, and bent the small steel(?) tabs in the opposite direction. 140s fit just fine.

I wouldn't recommend doing this, though. Best to mount them on the inside, space permitting, or stick to 120s.


----------



## rquinn19

I read through some Newegg review comments and someone had an issue and what fixed it for them sounds like it could work for me or anyone else having power button issues.

Backing out the two screws on the power button switch some, I'm going to try when I get home tonight. If that doesn't work I'll be exchanging it. Love the case and not willing to give it up.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Warm hair dryer blowing and gently prying it loose unless you take the mesh apart from the front panel and blow it from the backside to try to get it off without bending the tin decal.


Good to know if I ever wanted to try it.







I think for now I'm goin to wait. I'd rather put the money towards a new monitor.


----------



## Ramsey77

Got my LED's around the top for some lighting effects.


----------



## remorseless

I was going to do the same thing like you ramsey but here is what i have so far







Dont mind the crappy phone pics


----------



## Ramsey77

^^^^^^^^^^That is awesome looking.


----------



## rquinn19

Super clean!! Is that a complete build?

Some people tend to cheat take pics and you look and theirs no sata cables plugged in or front panel connectors and such.


----------



## BVM

It worked! I was able to transplant a 3.5" HDD tray from an old HP into the XB chassis. Its mounted exactly where the original 2.5" tray was located. I had to drill 3 holes in the floor to secure it (one was already there). I was also able to bend all the front mesh metal tabs 180deg and now the front bezel fits flush as intended with the 140mm fans. Job done.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> It worked! I was able to transplant a 3.5" HDD tray from an old HP into the XB chassis. Its mounted exactly where the original 2.5" tray was located. I had to drill 3 holes in the floor to secure it (one was already there). I was also able to bend all the front mesh metal tabs 180deg and now the front bezel fits flush as intended with the 140mm fans. Job done.


Any pics? Love to see.


----------



## t77snapshot

_Hello everyone, Welcome to the HAF-XB Clubhouse @ OCN!!!_

I have been reading all of your posts and there is some excellent info in here for present/ future owners of this great case. I updated the list with our newest members, pm me if I missed anyone? Also if you would like your name (in the OP) linked to a picture of your rig, just post em' up and I'll do the rest!

Thank you,









*~T77~*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> 
> 
> Sig rig mocked up. I have a new SSD coming so I am waiting to do the final assembly. And yes, the flush mount bracket I made will only work with normal sized PSU's.


Your linked name in the OP has been updated, btw would you like me to change it to your latest LED picture? They are both great shots so it's up to you.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> _Hello everyone, Welcome to the HAF-XB Clubhouse @ OCN!!!_
> I have been reading all of your posts and there is some excellent info in here for present/ future owners of this great case. I updated the list with our newest members, pm me if I missed anyone? Also if you would like your name (in the OP) linked to a picture of your rig, just post em' up and I'll do the rest!
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *~T77~*
> 
> Your linked name in the OP has been updated, btw *would you like me to change it to your latest* LED picture? They are both great shots so it's up to you.


Yes please. It's a better pic I think.







Thanks.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiERiT*
> 
> Here is my front panel. As you can see, with surgeon-like precision, I trimmed down those plastic tabs, and bent the small steel(?) tabs in the opposite direction. 140s fit just fine.
> I wouldn't recommend doing this, though. Best to mount them on the inside, space permitting, or stick to 120s.


low finish


----------



## nickt1862

When I get my chance I'm going to try to see if "my method" of getting 140mm fans without cutting the front panel will work - it has not been suggested or thought up yet (I think) but won't tell till I try.

I will comment on this when the time comes within a week or less time.


----------



## remorseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> Super clean!! Is that a complete build?
> Some people tend to cheat take pics and you look and theirs no sata cables plugged in or front panel connectors and such.


its a 90% complete build the last 10% is just aesthetics with the fan replacements and minor lighting. all my cables are plugged in.


----------



## BVM

Thats awesome.. thanks t77 for the XBuildOTM.







Not that I deserve it, these guys in here take it to a whole different level.

Here come the pics!


----------



## ClickJacker

Mine should be here early next week







. What are some good low noise/high CFM 140mm fans for the front?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> When I get my chance I'm going to try to see if "my method" of getting 140mm fans without cutting the front panel will work - it has not been suggested or thought up yet (I think) but won't tell till I try.
> 
> I will comment on this when the time comes within a week or less time.


I have a 2x140mm radiator with fans on both sides in a push pull. I have not tried fitting it on there yet but what I am gathering is that the 140mm's wont fit on the outside of the case where the stock location of 120mm's are? If thats the case that is pretty lame. My radiator and 140mm's seemed to fit on the inside easily. I am at work so I cannot test right now but those fans need to work.


----------



## BVM

140mm fans fit, you just have to bend the metal mesh tabs and do some minor trimming. Really, its a 5 minute job.


----------



## PiERiT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> low finish


It was late and I was just trying to get them to fit.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> When I get my chance I'm going to try to see if "my method" of getting 140mm fans without cutting the front panel will work - it has not been suggested or thought up yet (I think) but won't tell till I try.
> 
> I will comment on this when the time comes within a week or less time.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 2x140mm radiator with fans on both sides in a push pull. I have not tried fitting it on there yet but what I am gathering is that the 140mm's wont fit on the outside of the case where the stock location of 120mm's are? If thats the case that is pretty lame. My radiator and 140mm's seemed to fit on the inside easily. I am at work so I cannot test right now but those fans need to work.
Click to expand...

As you've probably read that some have problems mounting 140's in the area where the stock 120's were. I'm wondering how much of a frame shape differences are there between fans in that may make a difference whether they fit there without modding the front panel (which I'm not doing) or not.

I'm going to try with 140mm Yate Loon fans and see how it fits as well as 140mm Cooler Master fans just to see for fit there.

I'm still awaiting from our CM rep to the question I asked about this.


----------



## BVM

If you used a 140x140x20 I bet they would fit just fine. The 140x140x25 is too thick to fit w/o modification.


----------



## PiERiT

Mine isn't as pretty as the others in this thread. Anywhere I can improve? Without spending money.











I originally had the PCI-E cables routed between the two cages, where the 24 pin is, but everyone else seems to have them at the bottom. Not sure which I like more.


----------



## aar0nsky

I spent a ton of time getting things setup in my new case. I will post some pics on tuesday. My video card wont be here until then and the case wont look complete without it.


----------



## BVM

I plan on ripping mine back apart (its just a BETA build) and paint the new HDD tray. I also want to really concentrate on the wiring. I want it all to be a nice, rich orange & black. The sleeve I have now is decent enough. But I want some of that soft touch fabric kind. Any suggestions? I have to be very careful with pin locations, I have contrasting color blindness.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> I plan on ripping mine back apart (its just a BETA build) and paint the new HDD tray. I also want to really concentrate on the wiring. I want it all to be a nice, rich orange & black. The sleeve I have now is decent enough. But I want some of that soft touch fabric kind. Any suggestions? I have to be very careful with pin locations, I have contrasting color blindness.


You want Paracord. Check Ebay for the best selection, and there are a ton of good guides on YouTube to show you how to do it.


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> Thats awesome.. thanks t77 for the XBuildOTM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I deserve it, these guys in here take it to a whole different level.


Your welcome BVM! everyone will have a chance for the XBuildOTM !!! I like yours because of the black/ orange color theme. It reminds me of my Tempest rig which are similar colors. Red, blue and green have been done a lot, so it's nice to see some others.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiERiT*
> 
> Mine isn't as pretty as the others in this thread. Anywhere I can improve? Without spending money.


Your Xb looks clean! I have added this picture to your name in the OP, if you wish to update this pic, just pm me or post em' up here!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I spent a ton of time getting things setup in my new case. I will post some pics on tuesday. My video card wont be here until then and the case wont look complete without it.


*Welcome to the club aar0nsky*









That is awesome dude! We are looking forward to your progress!


----------



## PiERiT

I re-did some cables. Still not happy with the PCI-E, but I don't know what else to try.

Edit: See a couple posts down for new picture.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:
Originally Posted by *PiERiT* 

I re-did some cables. Still not happy with the PCI-E, but I don't know what else to try.



*I would try routing them where the 24 pin cable is going.*


>


----------



## PiERiT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I would try routing them where the 24 pin cable is going.


That's where I had them when I first bought the case. It looks a bit better. Thanks.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiERiT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I would try routing them where the 24 pin cable is going.
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I had them when I first bought the case. It looks a bit better. Thanks.
Click to expand...

Much better IMO!


----------



## spartan1121

Hey guys, new to the forum but excited to see all these haf xb's. I just got my parts in thursday and put the whole thing together and was extremely pleased with the case. I build a computer almost 8 years ago, and bought a laptop my freshman year of college, so I had been out of the game for a long time before building this computer. Everything went easier than I expected, and the case was a big part of that. Having all my extra wires in the bottom keeps it looking clean up top, although there's still some wire management I can do. It stays super cool, running the asus ai suite program got an overclock of 4.3 ghz WITH THE STOCK CPU COOLER! I know I know, I've got an aftermarket cooler coming soon as well as another 120gb ssd. Here's some pics.[IMG


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> When I get my chance I'm going to try to see if "my method" of getting 140mm fans without cutting the front panel will work - it has not been suggested or thought up yet (I think) but won't tell till I try.
> 
> I will comment on this when the time comes within a week or less time.


Here's my comments as I said I would early:

Well being I received the fan order late yesterday I went ahead and tried my method this afternoon with the Yate Loon 140mm fans. Not doing my brothers build yet as I'm awaiting the fan controller.

What I did was with fishing line tied the upper fan frame to the upper case crossframe to keep it up without screws, then placed the front panel totally on. Okay don't get excited, the front panel goes on fine without the fans screwed in but however I was able to ascertain the discrepancy. The problem is that in order for the fan(s) to be screwed in the hole it needs to be approx 2.5mm higher from the center of each fan screw hole. I was able to push down on the fans from the inside of the chassis with VERY little give and you couldn't forcefully line them up if your money depended on it.

So either Cooler Master royally screwed up if they meant of 140mm fans to be mounted in the same place as the 120mm fans which came installed with the case or they only meant 140mm fans to be mounted in the inside of the chassis which there was no indication from Cooler Master about this which to me is another screw up as nobody knew till they tried installing 140mm fans themselves.

IMHO Cooler Master should offer people with this case a free updated front panel that corrects the issue so to easily install 140mm fans there, that is if it was meant to be mounted there initially.

I'm still hoping we get a response here in this thread real soon from Cooler Master about this issue, I already PM'ed a rep and maybe some of you can try to get a response from them as well. I think we all need closure with this issue which again should have been explained when they said the front can fit 140mm fans IMHO.

Added edit: After discussing the front fan situation with my brother and showing him he's going to opt using 120mm fans in front and I might follow suit as well. Now to order 120mm Yateeeees lol!, but probably will wait till Monday in case of Petra's promo's.


----------



## BVM

I guess I am a little more forgiving. I really didn't have a problem with minor trimming and bending the little metal tabs the opposite direction. However, if CM were listening, I'd ask to change the 2.5" HDD try to a 3.5" version. There is PLENTY of room for it, I don't understand why they went with the 2.5". I really don't.


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spartan1121*
> 
> Hey guys, new to the forum but excited to see all these haf xb's. I just got my parts in thursday and put the whole thing together and was extremely pleased with the case. I build a computer almost 8 years ago, and bought a laptop my freshman year of college, so I had been out of the game for a long time before building this computer. Everything went easier than I expected, and the case was a big part of that. Having all my extra wires in the bottom keeps it looking clean up top, although there's still some wire management I can do. It stays super cool, running the asus ai suite program got an overclock of 4.3 ghz WITH THE STOCK CPU COOLER! I know I know, I've got an aftermarket cooler coming soon as well as another 120gb ssd. Here's some pics.


*Welcome to the club spartan*







Also welcome to OCN as well









Your name has been linked to your rig and added to the OP, if you would like to update your OP picture? just send me a pm your post em' up here and I'll do the rest!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> I guess I am a little more forgiving. I really didn't have a problem with minor trimming and bending the little metal tabs the opposite direction. However, if CM were listening, I'd ask to change the 2.5" HDD try to a 3.5" version. There is PLENTY of room for it, I don't understand why they went with the 2.5". I really don't.


Can you tell me if by trimming the panel if it changed the strength and rigidity of it? I have no problem trimming it if it doesn't and bending those lower tabs the opposite way in as also as long as the trimmed panel with the 140mm fans fastens as it was with the 120mm fans and untrimmed panel on the front chassis which it would seem it visibly should in my experiment yesterday. I was looking at that plastic area closely yesterday and that plastic area is pretty thin.

As far as the hard drive tray not being 2.5", I'd bet that Cooler Master would say that they wanted to save as much room as possible in the lower section for PSU cable management. It also saves them money not to supply adapter(s) the 2.5" SSD's.


----------



## Prime1974

This is my First Modifikation on this HAF XB Case, since there is none to buy with Window Top Panel.

What you need?

- 4mm Screws
- Steel Washer
- Nuts
- 2mm or more thickness Plexiglass Plate
- 3mm, 4mm, 5mm Drill's
- Drilling Machine and Tools

How to do:

1. Remove the Mesh from Top Panel
2. Cut the Plexiglass Plate into lengths 26.5cm x 23cm
3. Holes from Top Panel assigned to Plexiglass Plate
4. Drill the holes from Top Panel up to 5mm (to adjust the tolerances)
5. Drill the holes from Plexiglass up to 4mm
6. Countersink all Holes on both sides
7. Assemble the Top Panel with the Plexiglass
8. Clean all Surfaces and well Done

Pictures:





Next Time i will Fit my System in the HAF XB Case


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> I guess I am a little more forgiving. I really didn't have a problem with minor trimming and bending the little metal tabs the opposite direction. However, if CM were listening, I'd ask to change the 2.5" HDD try to a 3.5" version. There is PLENTY of room for it, I don't understand why they went with the 2.5". I really don't.


Yep, that is my main issue with the case. That should have been a 3.5 inch cage, noo reason for it to be a 2.5 inch cage. Maybe they can release a separate add on cage, or is that not possible because of the screw holes?


----------



## PiERiT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> Your name has been linked to your rig and added to the OP, if you would like to update your OP picture? just send me a pm your post em' up here and I'll do the rest!


Mind updating my picture? It's a few posts back. Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Can you tell me if by trimming the panel if it changed the strength and rigidity of it? I have no problem trimming it if it doesn't and bending those lower tabs the opposite way in as also as long as the trimmed panel with the 140mm fans fastens as it was with the 120mm fans and untrimmed panel on the front chassis which it would seem it visibly should in my experiment yesterday. I was looking at that plastic area closely yesterday and that plastic area is pretty thin.


I haven't noticed any detrimental effects from trimming the tabs. I don't even know why they're there, to be honest.


----------



## SonofJor-El

I cant wait to join the club! I own the case and I am modding it. Once approved I will up some pics as I progress!


----------



## SonofJor-El

Sorry for double posting


----------



## nickt1862

> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Can you tell me if by trimming the panel if it changed the strength and rigidity of it? I have no problem trimming it if it doesn't and bending those lower tabs the opposite way in as also as long as the trimmed panel with the 140mm fans fastens as it was with the 120mm fans and untrimmed panel on the front chassis which it would seem it visibly should in my experiment yesterday. I was looking at that plastic area closely yesterday and that plastic area is pretty thin.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't noticed any detrimental effects from trimming the tabs. I don't even know why they're there, to be honest.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I think I just changed my mind about not trimming the tabs.









Maybe I'll use my:


----------



## BVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Can you tell me if by trimming the panel if it changed the strength and rigidity of it? I have no problem trimming it if it doesn't and bending those lower tabs the opposite way in as also as long as the trimmed panel with the 140mm fans fastens as it was with the 120mm fans and untrimmed panel on the front chassis which it would seem it visibly should in my experiment yesterday. I was looking at that plastic area closely yesterday and that plastic area is pretty thin.


The front panel isn't what I would call load bearing, by any means. Why there plastic protrudes there.. I have no idea. maybe to force the fans to draw air from outside the case. I don't know. But I do know that my 140's fit now and the front panel sets flush.


----------



## Alex'

Does anyone have a picture of a Micro-ATX mobo fitted inside the case, this case looks great just like all the other CM cases. Looking to see if theres enough space to get some more hard drives in there.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex'*
> 
> Does anyone have a picture of a Micro-ATX mobo fitted inside the case, this case looks great just like all the other CM cases. Looking to see if theres enough space to get some more hard drives in there.


See post #60.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Can you tell me if by trimming the panel if it changed the strength and rigidity of it? I have no problem trimming it if it doesn't and bending those lower tabs the opposite way in as also as long as the trimmed panel with the 140mm fans fastens as it was with the 120mm fans and untrimmed panel on the front chassis which it would seem it visibly should in my experiment yesterday. I was looking at that plastic area closely yesterday and that plastic area is pretty thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front panel isn't what I would call load bearing, by any means. Why there plastic protrudes there.. I have no idea. *maybe to force the fans to draw air from outside the case.* I don't know. But I do know that my 140's fit now and the front panel sets flush.
Click to expand...

If that tab was solid going across I would maybe see that, but they're not.

Maybe they put those tabs there to give us system builders a hard time.

Thanks for your response, tomorrow I'll do the trimming.


----------



## BVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> *Maybe they put those tabs there to give us system builders a hard time.*


Why did I just picture a guy in a white lab coat, thick glasses, and wild hair yelling "Damn you system builders"! All whilst shaking his fist in the air?


----------



## Alex'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> See post #60.


Thanks missed that one.

Interesting case, looks like a lot of the space at the bottom next tot the psu could potentially be wasted though.


----------



## Ramsey77

I took a better pic of the space you were asking about.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Just got my HAF XB not long ago and finished setting up, I love this thing! Been waiting forever for just the right case to upgrade too. I ripped out the noisy Cooler Masters and installed Gentle Typhoon AP-13's, much quieter with still good airflow.


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Just got my HAF XB not long ago and finished setting up, I love this thing! Been waiting forever for just the right case to upgrade too. I ripped out the noisy Coolermasters and installed Gentle Typhoon AP-13's, much quieter with still good airflow.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1155624/


Your XB looks awwwesome! Everything from the exterior cosmetics to the cable management. Your pictures are nice quality which is pleasant to the eye. I have added you to the OP and name linked to your rig, thank you for sharing.

Welcome to OCN as well!


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Just got my HAF XB not long ago and finished setting up, I love this thing! Been waiting forever for just the right case to upgrade too. I ripped out the noisy Cooler Masters and installed Gentle Typhoon AP-13's, much quieter with still good airflow.


Looks good. What are you lighting it with?


----------



## Alex'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I took a better pic of the space you were asking about.


Thanks


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Here's my comments as I said I would early:
> 
> Well being I received the fan order late yesterday I went ahead and tried my method this afternoon with the Yate Loon 140mm fans. Not doing my brothers build yet as I'm awaiting the fan controller.
> 
> What I did was with fishing line tied the upper fan frame to the upper case crossframe to keep it up without screws, then placed the front panel totally on. Okay don't get excited, the front panel goes on fine without the fans screwed in but however I was able to ascertain the discrepancy. The problem is that in order for the fan(s) to be screwed in the hole it needs to be approx 2.5mm higher from the center of each fan screw hole. I was able to push down on the fans from the inside of the chassis with VERY little give and you couldn't forcefully line them up if your money depended on it.
> 
> So either Cooler Master royally screwed up if they meant of 140mm fans to be mounted in the same place as the 120mm fans which came installed with the case or they only meant 140mm fans to be mounted in the inside of the chassis which there was no indication from Cooler Master about this which to me is another screw up as nobody knew till they tried installing 140mm fans themselves.
> 
> IMHO Cooler Master should offer people with this case a free updated front panel that corrects the issue so to easily install 140mm fans there, that is if it was meant to be mounted there initially.
> 
> I'm still hoping we get a response here in this thread real soon from Cooler Master about this issue, I already PM'ed a rep and maybe some of you can try to get a response from them as well. I think we all need closure with this issue which again should have been explained when they said the front can fit 140mm fans IMHO.
> 
> Added edit: After discussing the front fan situation with my brother and showing him he's going to opt using 120mm fans in front and I might follow suit as well. Now to order 120mm Yateeeees lol!, but probably will wait till Monday in case of Petra's promo's.


In all honesty I believe it is easy to see that the 140mm's need to be mounted inside. If you intend to run 140mm's on the outside it is not difficult at all. All you have to do is trim the plastic that juts out . I used a dremel and it took me 5 minutes.

I am running 2x140mm radiator and fans on the front and back (push-pull) on this case. I will be able to post pics tonight.
I am also running a 120mm at the back 120mm fan location, both fans and radiator are inside the case.
This is a pretty stealth water cooling build since everything fits inside the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prime1974*
> 
> This is my First Modifikation on this HAF XB Case, since there is none to buy with Window Top Panel.
> What you need?
> - 4mm Screws
> - Steel Washer
> - Nuts
> - 2mm or more thickness Plexiglass Plate
> - 3mm, 4mm, 5mm Drill's
> - Drilling Machine and Tools
> How to do:
> 1. Remove the Mesh from Top Panel
> 2. Cut the Plexiglass Plate into lengths 26.5cm x 23cm
> 3. Holes from Top Panel assigned to Plexiglass Plate
> 4. Drill the holes from Top Panel up to 5mm (to adjust the tolerances)
> 5. Drill the holes from Plexiglass up to 4mm
> 6. Countersink all Holes on both sides
> 7. Assemble the Top Panel with the Plexiglass
> 8. Clean all Surfaces and well Done
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> Next Time i will Fit my System in the HAF XB Case


I think I am going to do the same mod but I will be using rivets and painting them black to match. Should be a somewhat cleaner look than bolts.


----------



## CM MR HAF

HAF Xb is designed for 140mm fans inside the chassis. Current 140mm on the outside of the frame is not possible since the front panel needs structure to be strong. If you need to use 140mm fans, you know what to do.


----------



## PiERiT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> HAF Xb is designed for 140mm fans inside the chassis. Current 140mm on the outside of the frame is not possible since the front panel needs structure to be strong. If you need to use 140mm fans, you know what to do.


Thanks for the info. I think there's a misprint in the manual, then, since it shows installing 140's on the outside.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Just got my HAF XB not long ago and finished setting up, I love this thing! Been waiting forever for just the right case to upgrade too. I ripped out the noisy Cooler Masters and installed Gentle Typhoon AP-13's, much quieter with still good airflow.


Can you post some rear view photos ?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiERiT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> HAF Xb is designed for 140mm fans inside the chassis. Current 140mm on the outside of the frame is not possible since the front panel needs structure to be strong. If you need to use 140mm fans, you know what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I think there's a misprint in the manual, then, since it shows installing 140's on the outside.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> HAF Xb is designed for 140mm fans inside the chassis. Current 140mm on the outside of the frame is not possible since the front panel needs structure to be strong. If you need to use 140mm fans, you know what to do.


Sorry CM MR HAF but I see and feel no difference in strength anywhere on that panel by cutting those tabs like others have already done with easy success. The manual probably cost users possible wasted additional $$ for ordering 140mm fans they thought would fit per the manual photo above and now they either will have to mount them inside that some may not want or put out additional $$ for other 120mm fans if they don't want to mod the panel.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Here's my comments as I said I would early:
> 
> Well being I received the fan order late yesterday I went ahead and tried my method this afternoon with the Yate Loon 140mm fans. Not doing my brothers build yet as I'm awaiting the fan controller.
> 
> What I did was with fishing line tied the upper fan frame to the upper case crossframe to keep it up without screws, then placed the front panel totally on. Okay don't get excited, the front panel goes on fine without the fans screwed in but however I was able to ascertain the discrepancy. The problem is that in order for the fan(s) to be screwed in the hole it needs to be approx 2.5mm higher from the center of each fan screw hole. I was able to push down on the fans from the inside of the chassis with VERY little give and you couldn't forcefully line them up if your money depended on it.
> 
> So either Cooler Master royally screwed up if they meant of 140mm fans to be mounted in the same place as the 120mm fans which came installed with the case or they only meant 140mm fans to be mounted in the inside of the chassis which there was no indication from Cooler Master about this which to me is another screw up as nobody knew till they tried installing 140mm fans themselves.
> 
> IMHO Cooler Master should offer people with this case a free updated front panel that corrects the issue so to easily install 140mm fans there, that is if it was meant to be mounted there initially.
> 
> I'm still hoping we get a response here in this thread real soon from Cooler Master about this issue, I already PM'ed a rep and maybe some of you can try to get a response from them as well. I think we all need closure with this issue which again should have been explained when they said the front can fit 140mm fans IMHO.
> 
> Added edit: After discussing the front fan situation with my brother and showing him he's going to opt using 120mm fans in front and I might follow suit as well. Now to order 120mm Yateeeees lol!, but probably will wait till Monday in case of Petra's promo's.
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty I believe it is easy to see that the 140mm's need to be mounted inside. If you intend to run 140mm's on the outside it is not difficult at all. All you have to do is trim the plastic that juts out . I used a dremel and it took me 5 minutes.
Click to expand...

Well since that post you referenced and by the posts afterwards convincing me to cut and I so did this morning. The difference in strength and rigidity by doing so = no difference. It "flexes" no different than before doing it or any difference in panel rigidity by the front I/O compliments. Now the 140mm fans sit nicely in front.


----------



## iARDAs

Can this case be used sideways?

Sorry if it is a silly question.

I dont have space for 45 cms in my desk but I have space for 35ish.


----------



## Nortec

well its not designed to be placed sideways....you can put it sideways i guess but it wont look nice.
If you dont have space to put ill suggest to get a normal case mate
.


----------



## iARDAs

Actually i really want this case because it is easy to carry around.

I was thinking of carrying it to the living room to my 42" 3D Led TV so I can game in 3D from time to time.

I can always put the case under my table but I would really like to place it on my desk.


----------



## Alex'

Anyone with this case tell me if there is space to fit a micro atx board in it and then a hard drive side ways at the front of the case??

Really want this case but i think the only way of doing it is going to be to get a mini atx mobo so I can fit the drives in


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Actually i really want this case because it is easy to carry around.
> 
> I was thinking of carrying it to the living room to my 42" 3D Led TV so I can game in 3D from time to time.
> 
> I can always put the case under my table but I would really like to place it on my desk.


That sounds amazing....*Jealous.....
Yeah you could put it on the floor but cases like this look amazing on the desk...im gonna move everything on my desk just for this case


----------



## Nortec

Im planning on putting a H100i push/pull setup in this case...anyone knows if it fits?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> That sounds amazing....*Jealous.....
> Yeah you could put it on the floor but cases like this look amazing on the desk...im gonna move everything on my desk just for this case


Well I can also move everything else from the case, but I can not move my wife from my life so unfortunately the case will have to stay on the floor if I can not place it sideways







`


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Well I can also move everything else from the case, but I can not move my wife from my life so unfortunately the case will have to stay on the floor if I can not place it sideways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> `


Hahaha


----------



## BVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> HAF Xb is designed for 140mm fans inside the chassis. Current 140mm on the outside of the frame is not possible since the front panel needs structure to be strong. If you need to use 140mm fans, you know what to do.


I dont feel there is any drawbacks to trimming for the 140mm fans. So No complaints here. However, if I assume correctly, you are the CM rep mentioned previously, why the 2.5" HDD tray? I know their capacity and price are much more reasonable now, but a 3.5" will fit (I installed one), so could we ask the powers that be to offer a 3.5" cage? Pretty please?


----------



## BVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Just got my HAF XB not long ago and finished setting up, I love this thing! Been waiting forever for just the right case to upgrade too. I ripped out the noisy Cooler Masters and installed Gentle Typhoon AP-13's, much quieter with still good airflow.


Fantastic work! I'm glad I got XBuildOTM before you posted! lol I'd of had no shot otherwise.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> That sounds amazing....*Jealous.....
> Yeah you could put it on the floor but cases like this look amazing on the desk...im gonna move everything on my desk just for this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can also move everything else from the case, but I can not move my wife from my life so unfortunately the case will have to stay on the floor if I can not place it sideways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> `
Click to expand...

Can you possibly affix a heavy duty wall shelf to place this case?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> HAF Xb is designed for 140mm fans inside the chassis. Current 140mm on the outside of the frame is not possible since the front panel needs structure to be strong. If you need to use 140mm fans, you know what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont feel there is any drawbacks to trimming for the 140mm fans. So No complaints here. However, if I assume correctly, you are the CM rep mentioned previously, why the 2.5" HDD tray? I know their capacity and price are much more reasonable now, but a 3.5" will fit (I installed one), *so could we ask the powers that be to offer a 3.5" cage? Pretty please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

Don't hold your breath, although NY might first get a snowstorm in July.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Can you post some rear view photos ?


Sure


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Im planning on putting a H100i push/pull setup in this case...anyone knows if it fits?


This guy is installing 3, so methinks on little H100i will fit

http://themodzoo.com/forum/index.php?/topic/118-project-green-machine/


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Sure


not like this









completly rear, i want to see the cards brakets








Like this :


----------



## BVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> This guy is installing 3, so methinks on little H100i will fit
> http://themodzoo.com/forum/index.php?/topic/118-project-green-machine/


3 GTX 680s? When will the madness end? WOW


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> I dont feel there is any drawbacks to trimming for the 140mm fans. So No complaints here. However, if I assume correctly, you are the CM rep mentioned previously, why the 2.5" HDD tray? I know their capacity and price are much more reasonable now, but a 3.5" will fit (I installed one), so could we ask the powers that be to offer a 3.5" cage? Pretty please?


Unfortunately from our side at Cooler Master, we checked about putting a 2nd 3.5" cage previously. There are 2 issues, 1 is we designed this case to support most hardware. To those people with longer blueray or legacy drives there is too much interference. While this isn't a problem for people in the USA who use the low depth Lite-on type optical drives, it is a major problem for other regions.

The other issue is we planned the chassis to support a non modular power supply such as the Cooler Master UCP. With some power supply like that, you need as much room as possible for the cables.

In the end we left end users the option of removing the 2.5" drive bay, or including it. Any 3.5" HDD bay would not fit our standard of ease of usage especially considering bigger hardware.

On another note, how many people use this chassis as a test bench with no front panel, side panel or top panel? We are thinking of some simple adjustments throughout production and we are keeping a list of small improvements that could appear.

We will definately look into the 140mm front fan compatibility. Remember that our standards of structure strength are very different from those of a modder. If there is too little margin of safety, too much unsupported structure, even the slightest issue will cause huge shipping damages.

If the HAF Xb left the factory with the same holes as modders do at home, there is a higher chance of the chassis arriving to your doorstep broken. It's not as simple as "well I can cut a hole here at home and it should be done this way". A modder will always say "I want an empty chassis", but have to consider many things other than putting holes and doing crazy things.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> not like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> completly rear, i want to see the cards brakets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this :


----------



## Dark-Asylum

CM MR HAF what is the current US supply like right now? I have been avidly waiting for Amazon to get more stock but there is no ETA on their availability.

Thanks!


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum*
> 
> CM MR HAF what is the current US supply like right now? I have been avidly waiting for Amazon to get more stock but there is no ETA on their availability.
> Thanks!


Newegg has had em in for weeks, sans free shipping though

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119265


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum*
> 
> CM MR HAF what is the current US supply like right now? *I have been avidly waiting for Amazon to get more stock but there is no ETA on their availability.*
> 
> Thanks!


Yeah I've called Amazon CS a few times trying to get an ETA on its arrival, one rep said by the end of this month and the rest said they don't know - I don't hold that as gospel though.


----------



## Dark-Asylum

@ the last 2 posters, reason I want to get it off Amazon is because I have prime which pays for itself with how much 2 day shipping would realistically cost on the case.


----------



## rquinn19

Guess I got lucky. Bought mine from Newegg the day it hit the site and shipping was free.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum*
> 
> CM MR HAF what is the current US supply like right now? I have been avidly waiting for Amazon to get more stock but there is no ETA on their availability.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Newegg has had em in for weeks, sans free shipping though
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119265
Click to expand...

Yeah the one I ordered for my brother that I'm staring at now was at the time with free shipping. I think Newegg knows of the high popularity of this case and can still sell quite well with the included shipping charge.

The cheaper purchasing option is to get it (for me at least shipped to NJ) from Tigerdirect as their shipping charge is I believe $13.01.

I want it from Amazon if possible however as I won't pay sales tax or shipping.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> We are thinking of some simple adjustments throughout production and we are keeping a list of small improvements that could appear.


Install the 5.25 bays with nuts and bolts instead of rivets, AND please leave holes on the right side to securely fasten fan controllers. (The spring pressure arms/tabs aren't strong enough). This way we could remove the bracket easily, screw the fan controller in on both sides, then install it as a unit. An easier solution would be to drill pass through holes through the XDock for a screwdriver to reach the side of the 5.25 bracket. (you would still need to leave mounting holes instead of/along with the spring pressure arms on the right side). I hope you can make sense of this. A case that relies so heavily on air cooling, should have a solid place to mount a fan controller. Other than this little item, this case is perfect for me.....


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Yeah the one I ordered for my brother that I'm staring at now was at the time with free shipping. I think Newegg knows of the high popularity of this case and can still sell quite well with the included shipping charge.
> 
> The cheaper purchasing option is to get it (for me at least shipped to NJ) from Tigerdirect as their shipping charge is I believe $13.01.
> 
> I want it from Amazon if possible however as I won't pay sales tax or shipping.


I get my Newegg shipped to me at work in Philly and my Amazon home in NJ...win win...till they open that Amazon warehouse in NJ

and XB related news I shipped my XB back and will be receiving a replacement. Was tired of trying to figure out the front panel issues. It seems like it was an isolated issue so I can't wait to get my replacement.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Yeah the one I ordered for my brother that I'm staring at now was at the time with free shipping. I think Newegg knows of the high popularity of this case and can still sell quite well with the included shipping charge.
> 
> The cheaper purchasing option is to get it (for me at least shipped to NJ) from Tigerdirect as their shipping charge is I believe $13.01.
> 
> I want it from Amazon if possible however as I won't pay sales tax or shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> I get my Newegg shipped to me at work in Philly and my Amazon home in NJ...win win...till they open that Amazon warehouse in NJ
> 
> *and XB related news I shipped my XB back and will be receiving a replacement. Was tired of trying to figure out the front panel issues. It seems like it was an isolated issue so I can't wait to get my replacement.*
Click to expand...

Did they give you an ETA?

Look forward to seeing your rebuild.


----------



## rquinn19

They haven't received it yet. They should get it Friday. Guessing it'll be a week from then. Good thing is I have a couple ideas in mind and by then Christmas shopping will be done and might have some extra cash.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*


i wanted an your case' photos in these position, not a generic photos


----------



## nickt1862

I finally ordered my own HAF XB!!! YAY!!!!!

Amazon finally has some in stock - 6 ,15 now 14 in total and dropping at the time of this post.

Sometimes it's 6 in stock and then 15 now 14 - wished they could make up their minds.

























*When will your items arrive?*  














*Not Yet Shipped:*1 item - delivery estimate: December 11, 2012 - December 15, 2012



*Order Placed:* December 4, 2012*Amazon.com order number:**Order Total: $99.99*




<a>







</a><a>*Shipment #1: Not Yet Shipped* </a>














*Delivery estimate:* December 11, 2012 - December 15, 2012 (More about estimates)
 
*Shipping Address:*

*Shipping Speed:*
FREE Super Saver Shipping

*Shipping Preference:*
Group my items into as few shipments as possible



*Items Ordered**Price*1 of: *Cooler Master HAF XB - LAN Box and Test Bench Mid Tower Computer Case with ATX Motherboard Support (RC-902XB-KKN1)* [Personal Computers]
Condition: New
Sold by: Amazon.com LLC$99.99

- 1 item(s) Gift options: None 
   






<a>







</a><a>*Payment Information* </a>


















Item(s) Subtotal:$99.99Shipping & Handling:$25.77Super Saver Discount:-$25.77 -----Total before tax:$99.99Estimated tax to be collected:$0.00 -----*Grand Total:**$99.99*


----------



## iARDAs

I was going to order one

Case costs 99 bucks

Shipping to Turkey costs 111










I will probably skip.

Though when the case eventually comes to Turkey to the retailers here, I am sure it will be sold for over $200


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I was going to order one
> 
> Case costs 99 bucks
> 
> Shipping to Turkey costs 111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably skip.
> 
> Though when the case eventually comes to Turkey to the retailers here, I am sure it will be sold for over $200


That's quite saddening of what they charge for the same computer products on your side of the pond.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> That's quite saddening of what they charge for the same computer products on your side of the pond.


Yeah

shipping + especially the taxes.

I got my Zotac GTX 670 4GB for $550 and it was on a 25% off sale.

With the price of my current case that I build here, I can probably get a QUAD SLI rig in USA.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> That's quite saddening of what they charge for the same computer products on your side of the pond.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah
> 
> shipping + especially the taxes.
> 
> I got my Zotac GTX 670 4GB for $550 and it was on a 25% off sale.
> 
> With the price of my current case that I build here, I can probably get a QUAD SLI rig in USA.
Click to expand...

Yeah you got that VAT tax, I hope our president here doesn't get any wild ideas to do the same.

Sometime next year that same order from Amazon will be taxed for NJ ship to's because of a warehouse Amazon is going to eventually have here in NJ.


----------



## iARDAs

Well now I again checked amazon and this time they cant ship it to Turkey.

I will still be better of waiting for retailers here to distribute the case.

My Corsair 800d is just way to heavy to carry around.

I really hope I can find a place on my desk for this case.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Well now I again checked amazon and this time they cant ship it to Turkey.
> 
> I will still be better of waiting for retailers here to distribute the case.
> 
> My Corsair 800d is just way to heavy to carry around.
> 
> I really hope I can find a place on my desk for this case.


If not on your desk how about a shelf on a wall next to your desk?

I guess it depends where your desk is located in the room it's in.

Also make sure if such a shelf is used that it's securely anchored behind the wall or better yet on a wall stud as you wouldn't want to find your case crashing down.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> If not on your desk how about a shelf on a wall next to your desk?
> 
> I guess it depends where your desk is located in the room it's in.
> 
> Also make sure if such a shelf is used that it's securely anchored behind the wall or better yet on a wall stud as you wouldn't want to find your case crashing down.


Tomorrow I will be taking pictures of my desk and my room.

I actually do have some space though.

So my current PSU will fit without any issues right folks?

http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6628


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Tomorrow I will be taking pictures of my desk and my room.
> 
> I actually do have some space though.
> 
> So my current PSU will fit without any issues right folks?
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6628


Should fit ok. It's length is 165mm and they are claiming the XB will fit a 180mm.


----------



## aar0nsky

Anyone that is using water cooling in this case please post a pic or try to describe in detail of where you have your reservoir.
This applies to anyone using a custom water cooling setup, not just a corsair or other closed system.
The problem is reservoir location and when cooling the video cards it is hard to find a location that isnt outside the case for the reservoir.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Should fit ok. It's length is 165mm and they are claiming the XB will fit a 180mm.


Thanks dude. I hope so 

@ everyone else

I had asked if this case could be used sideways but was told that the case was not designed that way.

My question is, what would happen if I use my case sideways?

I cant think of anything expect DVDrom mulfunctioning (perhaps)

Just asking.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks dude. I hope so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ everyone else
> 
> I had asked if this case could be used sideways but was told that the case was not designed that way.
> 
> My question is, what would happen if I use my case sideways?
> 
> I cant think of anything expect DVDrom mulfunctioning (perhaps)
> 
> Just asking.


I would assume it would collapse over time(I am just guessing). It also says in the manual to not lift it when the sides and top are off which I would assume is due to them contributing to the strength of the case. It is not designed to bear the load on the side.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I would assume it would collapse over time(I am just guessing). It also says in the manual to not lift it when the sides and top are off which I would assume is due to them contributing to the strength of the case. It is not designed to bear the load on the side.


Hmmm now I get it.

The problem is with the structure of the case, not with how the hardware inside will work.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmmm now I get it.
> 
> The problem is with the structure of the case, not with how the hardware inside will work.


Precisely.


----------



## BVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Well now I again checked amazon and this time they cant ship it to Turkey.
> 
> I will still be better of waiting for retailers here to distribute the case.
> 
> My Corsair 800d is just way to heavy to carry around.
> 
> I really hope I can find a place on my desk for this case.


You need to find a US military guy stationed there. They get US domestic rate shipping via the USPS.


----------



## BVM

I could of sworn I connected the included headers for the PWR and HDD LED's. But yet, no lights on the front of the case. Odd............

Edit- I am so stupid sometimes. I had the HDD LED & PWR LED headers on backwards. All better now. What a dumb design (this is for all mobos).


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> I could of sworn I connected the included headers for the PWR and HDD LED's. But yet, no lights on the front of the case. Odd............
> 
> Edit- I am so stupid sometimes. I had the HDD LED & PWR LED headers on backwards. All better now. What a dumb design (this is for all mobos).


It happens to the most experienced of us from time to time.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> I could of sworn I connected the included headers for the PWR and HDD LED's. But yet, no lights on the front of the case. Odd............
> Edit- I am so stupid sometimes. I had the HDD LED & PWR LED headers on backwards. All better now. What a dumb design (this is for all mobos).


Yeah thats the dumb part about "diodes" lol.. they could atleast make them different connectors than the switches....


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I finally ordered my own HAF XB!!! YAY!!!!!
> 
> Amazon finally has some in stock - 6 ,15 now 14 in total and dropping at the time of this post.
> 
> Sometimes it's 6 in stock and then 15 now 14 - wished they could make up their minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item(s) Subtotal:$99.99Shipping & Handling:$25.77Super Saver Discount:-$25.77
> 
> Total before tax:$99.99Estimated tax to be collected:$0.00
> 
> *Grand Total:**$99.99*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/TD]
> [/TR]


TAX FREE??! I hate you









j/k, I am glad you had the chance to order! Keep us updated


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I finally ordered my own HAF XB!!! YAY!!!!!
> 
> Amazon finally has some in stock - 6 ,15 now 14 in total and dropping at the time of this post.
> 
> Sometimes it's 6 in stock and then 15 now 14 - wished they could make up their minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item(s) Subtotal:$99.99Shipping & Handling:$25.77Super Saver Discount:-$25.77
> 
> Total before tax:$99.99Estimated tax to be collected:$0.00
> 
> *Grand Total:**$99.99*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/TD]
> [/TR]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAX FREE??! I hate you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k, I am glad you had the chance to order! Keep us updated
Click to expand...











My brothers HAF XB from Newegg was a taxable purchase.

My HAF XB from Amazon for now is Tax Free till sometime next year when Amazon will have a warehouse here in NJ and at that point we'll be paying tax as well.

Once I get the case I'll keep you updated and if I can get my Casio camera to take photos correctly I'll post a few pictures of my brothers HAF XB build once it's complete on the most part probably minus the Blu Ray Burner on the lower 5.25" bay that he wants and awaiting a sale on that. I keep on getting interrupted to do it and was supposed to today but that got derailed.


----------



## t77snapshot

Finally!!! Get the XB with Free shipping @ Amazom now, there going fast! Only 6 left (14 only a few hours ago)



Time to celebrate














Just in time for my Birthday which is on the 11th of Dec


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> Finally!!! Get the XB w Free shipping @ Amazom now, there going fast! Only 6 left (14 only a couple hours ago)
> 
> Time to celebrate :toast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in time for my Birthday which is on the 11th of Dec


Congrats. My birthday is on the 12th.


----------



## BVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> Finally!!! Get the XB w Free shipping @ Amazom now, there going fast! Only 6 left (14 only a couple hours ago)
> 
> Time to celebrate :toast:
> 
> Just in time for my Birthday which is on the 11th of Dec


And all I got was a power washer for my 9yr anniversary (Dec 12th). She doesn't know I know... lol Happy bday in advance!

Just for you, Happy birthday to the GROUND!


----------



## iARDAs

Did anyone switch to XB from a Full Tower case such as Corsair 800D or Cosmos 2?

Did your temps change when you guys made the switch? good or bad?


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> Finally!!! Get the XB w Free shipping @ Amazom now, there going fast! Only 6 left (14 only a couple hours ago)
> 
> 
> Just in time for my Birthday which is on the 11th of Dec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. My birthday is on the 12th.
Click to expand...

No way!!! that is awesome


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> Finally!!! Get the XB w Free shipping @ Amazom now, there going fast! Only 6 left (14 only a couple hours ago)
> 
> Time to celebrate :toast:
> 
> Just in time for my Birthday which is on the 11th of Dec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all I got was a power washer for my 9yr anniversary (Dec 12th). She doesn't know I know... lol Happy bday in advance!
> 
> Just for you, Happy birthday to the GROUND!
Click to expand...

Haha what a weird coincidence with the Dec days.









Lol! I took your gift and I THREW IT ON THE GROUND!









thnx dude!


----------



## BVM

I aint gonna be part of your system!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> I aint gonna be part of your system!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hahahaha I love those lonelyisland guys, that ***** is so funny


----------



## toyz72

my xb has been back ordered for awhile nowbut it looks like amazon has got them moving now. but anyhow....i have an older hx750 psu, from the spec's on coolermasters website this might present an issue? what do you guys think?

http://www.corsair.com/professional-series-hx750-80-plus-silver-certified-modular-power-supply.html


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> my xb has been back ordered for awhile nowbut it looks like amazon has got them moving now. but anyhow....i have an older hx750 psu, from the spec's on coolermasters website this might present an issue? what do you guys think?
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/professional-series-hx750-80-plus-silver-certified-modular-power-supply.html


*I believe the hx750 is 180mm in length - please see the specs I highlighted in Red.*


















HAF XB
RC-902XB-KKN1













































Disclaimer: Displayed parts and accessories may not be included in the actual product package.




















 









Packing full ATX motherboard support, steel reinforced carrying handles, modular features, portability, support for up to 3-way SLI/CrossFire, excellent cooling, and the ability to transform between a LAN Box and Test Bench, HAF XB comes in as a part of a new generation of versatile and mobile-friendly cases.





Direct front to back airflow over CPU and mainboard for extreme cooling performance.
Supports 240mm radiators with extra clearance for thick performance radiators or push-pull fan configurations.
Supports Tower CPU coolers with a height of up to 180mm and up to 334mm long high end graphics cards.




















Motherboard Tray can be removed to install, remove or swap components.
The first Case that quickly and easily transforms into a Testbench - Ideal for Enthusiasts and Overclockers.
Dual USB 3.0 SuperSpeed ports and X-Dock slots at the front panel for lightning fast plug-n-play I/O.
Rigid carry handles on the side panels.





































































*Model*RC-902XB-KKN1  *Material*Steel body, Front Mesh, Plastic bezel  *Dimension*442(W) x 330(H) x 423(D)mm / 17.4 x 13 x 16.7 inch  *Weight*8.2kg / 18.1lb  *M/B Type*ATX, Micro-ATX, Mini-ITX  *5.25" Drive Bay*2  *3.5" Drive Bay*2 (from X-Dock)  *2.5" Drive Bay*6 (2 from X-Dock)  *I/O Panel*USB 3.0 x 2 (internal)

Audio In & Out x 1 (supports HD Audio)  *Expansion Slots*7  *Cooling System*Front: 120mm fan x 2, 1800 RPM, 21 dBA (or 140mm fan x 2)

Rear: 120mm fan x 1 (optional), and 80mm fan x 2 (optional)

Top: 200mm fan x 1 (optional)  *Power Supply*ATX PS2 (*Support Max. of the PSU in 180mm length*)  *Maximum Compatibility*VGA card length : 334 mm / 13.1 inch

CPU cooler height : 180 mm / 7.1 inch

Water cooling support :
240 mm radiator x 1 (front)
120 mm radiator x 1 (rear)  *Accessories*Transparent Top Window Panel

Removable Motherboard Tray  *Warranty*2 years  *UPC Code*884102019616  


                                    


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> my xb has been back ordered for awhile nowbut it looks like amazon has got them moving now. but anyhow....i have an older hx750 psu, from the spec's on coolermasters website this might present an issue? what do you guys think?
> http://www.corsair.com/professional-series-hx750-80-plus-silver-certified-modular-power-supply.html


Unless it's a full 2+ inches longer than my HX650 you shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> *I believe the hx750 is 180mm in length - please see the specs I highlighted in Red.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAF XB
> RC-902XB-KKN1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: Displayed parts and accessories may not be included in the actual product package.





















 







Packing full ATX motherboard support, steel reinforced carrying handles, modular features, portability, support for up to 3-way SLI/CrossFire, excellent cooling, and the ability to transform between a LAN Box and Test Bench, HAF XB comes in as a part of a new generation of versatile and mobile-friendly cases.



Direct front to back airflow over CPU and mainboard for extreme cooling performance.
Supports 240mm radiators with extra clearance for thick performance radiators or push-pull fan configurations.
Supports Tower CPU coolers with a height of up to 180mm and up to 334mm long high end graphics cards.




















Motherboard Tray can be removed to install, remove or swap components.
The first Case that quickly and easily transforms into a Testbench - Ideal for Enthusiasts and Overclockers.
Dual USB 3.0 SuperSpeed ports and X-Dock slots at the front panel for lightning fast plug-n-play I/O.
Rigid carry handles on the side panels.








































































*Model*RC-902XB-KKN1  *Material*Steel body, Front Mesh, Plastic bezel  *Dimension*442(W) x 330(H) x 423(D)mm / 17.4 x 13 x 16.7 inch  *Weight*8.2kg / 18.1lb  *M/B Type*ATX, Micro-ATX, Mini-ITX  *5.25" Drive Bay*2  *3.5" Drive Bay*2 (from X-Dock)  *2.5" Drive Bay*6 (2 from X-Dock)  *I/O Panel*USB 3.0 x 2 (internal)

Audio In & Out x 1 (supports HD Audio)  *Expansion Slots*7  *Cooling System*Front: 120mm fan x 2, 1800 RPM, 21 dBA (or 140mm fan x 2)

Rear: 120mm fan x 1 (optional), and 80mm fan x 2 (optional)

Top: 200mm fan x 1 (optional)  *Power Supply*ATX PS2 (*Support Max. of the PSU in 180mm length*)  *Maximum Compatibility*VGA card length : 334 mm / 13.1 inch

CPU cooler height : 180 mm / 7.1 inch

Water cooling support :

240 mm radiator x 1 (front)

120 mm radiator x 1 (rear)  *Accessories*Transparent Top Window Panel

Removable Motherboard Tray  *Warranty*2 years  *UPC Code*884102019616  


                                    

ya...thats what i was going buy. my psu is 180,so im hoping it fits. if not ill just buy a newer psu. i been eyeing up some nice 550w units.buy any chance are the hot swap bays removable?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> *I believe the hx750 is 180mm in length - please see the specs I highlighted in Red.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAF XB
> RC-902XB-KKN1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: Displayed parts and accessories may not be included in the actual product package.
Click to expand...











 







Packing full ATX motherboard support, steel reinforced carrying handles, modular features, portability, support for up to 3-way SLI/CrossFire, excellent cooling, and the ability to transform between a LAN Box and Test Bench, HAF XB comes in as a part of a new generation of versatile and mobile-friendly cases.



Direct front to back airflow over CPU and mainboard for extreme cooling performance.
Supports 240mm radiators with extra clearance for thick performance radiators or push-pull fan configurations.
Supports Tower CPU coolers with a height of up to 180mm and up to 334mm long high end graphics cards.




















Motherboard Tray can be removed to install, remove or swap components.
The first Case that quickly and easily transforms into a Testbench - Ideal for Enthusiasts and Overclockers.
Dual USB 3.0 SuperSpeed ports and X-Dock slots at the front panel for lightning fast plug-n-play I/O.
Rigid carry handles on the side panels.








































































*Model*RC-902XB-KKN1  *Material*Steel body, Front Mesh, Plastic bezel  *Dimension*442(W) x 330(H) x 423(D)mm / 17.4 x 13 x 16.7 inch  *Weight*8.2kg / 18.1lb  *M/B Type*ATX, Micro-ATX, Mini-ITX  *5.25" Drive Bay*2  *3.5" Drive Bay*2 (from X-Dock)  *2.5" Drive Bay*6 (2 from X-Dock)  *I/O Panel*USB 3.0 x 2 (internal)

Audio In & Out x 1 (supports HD Audio)  *Expansion Slots*7  *Cooling System*Front: 120mm fan x 2, 1800 RPM, 21 dBA (or 140mm fan x 2)

Rear: 120mm fan x 1 (optional), and 80mm fan x 2 (optional)

Top: 200mm fan x 1 (optional)  *Power Supply*ATX PS2 (*Support Max. of the PSU in 180mm length*)  *Maximum Compatibility*VGA card length : 334 mm / 13.1 inch

CPU cooler height : 180 mm / 7.1 inch

Water cooling support :

240 mm radiator x 1 (front)

120 mm radiator x 1 (rear)  *Accessories*Transparent Top Window Panel

Removable Motherboard Tray  *Warranty*2 years  *UPC Code*884102019616  


                                    

ya...thats what i was going buy. my psu is 180,so im hoping it fits. if not ill just buy a newer psu. *i been eyeing up some nice 550w units.buy any chance are the hot swap bays removable?*

The whole 2 trays come out and the PCB can be removed, however I don't know how compatible they would be empty to any 3.5" whatever - maybe someone else here can shed more light on this.

As far as a PSU - "IF" you need to be in the market for one I say be patient as good sales should come like Newegg had with a Seasonic X650 Gold PSU which is fully modular and I believe 160mm in length had been going for between $89.99 - $99.99 with free shipping and even the X750 model for a little more in past few months. My brothers transfer build in the XB will be with his already owned X650 PSU he purchased a few months ago with said sales. I own an X650 for almost a year and a half and it's great and well as a Corsair AX750 (cost me about $110.00 in a year end sale last year) which I have in my signature build that I'll eventually do my own transfer build in the XB case I purchased today which is a Seasonic "in its heart" and no problems.


----------



## nickt1862

Just a FYI service







: For anyone contemplating buying this case from Amazon, they only now show 3 2 *1* *case left.*

That is all.










*Added edit: now only 2 cases left.*

*Another added edit: NOW ONLY 1 CASE LEFT!*

*Last edit: OUT OF STOCK!*

*If you wanted this case, I hope you had the chance to purchase it from Amazon LLC with the free shipping.*

*Hopefully some other alternative vendor will offer a good deal on this case for those who missed out.*


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> i wanted an your case' photos in these position, not a generic photos


----------



## Ramsey77

It's dead. *sniff*..... I killed it.
Let this be a lesson for everyone: when you make or sleeve your own cables, double check your work. I made a very simple molex extension to run power to my coveted FC5V2, and i put the female end on upside down, thus swapping the 5v and 12v lines. = not good. $60 down the drain, and waiting for Amazon to deliver my new one. Blah. I guess I can count my blessings that my fc was the only casualty..... Been doing this type of stuff for years, and there is a first time for everyone. REMEMBER TO CHECK YOUR CONNECTIONS! LOL



Redid the sleeving for my GPU's. One red strand per side.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> 
> 
> It's dead. *sniff*..... I killed it.
> Let this be a lesson for everyone: when you make or sleeve your own cables, double check your work. I made a very simple molex extension to run power to my coveted FC5V2, and i put the female end on upside down, thus swapping the 5v and 12v lines. = not good. $60 down the drain, and waiting for Amazon to deliver my new one. Blah. I guess I can count my blessings that my fc was the only casualty..... Been doing this type of stuff for years, and there is a first time for everyone. REMEMBER TO CHECK YOUR CONNECTIONS! LOL


See I told you not to drink all that booze so to forget! lol! j/k









Like you were saying, if the fan controller was the only casualty - count your blessings.

Even the best of us make stupid mistakes on rare occasions.

As they say "s_it happens".

I'll be mounting a Sunbeam 3 channel fan controller in the inside of the chassis on both builds of this case as the two 5.25" bays are already spoken for.


----------



## toyz72

i pretty excited about this case. amazon says its been shipped:thumb: i just picked up an msi mpower z77 and a 3570k. its all lying on my desk top teasing me. i have no plans of xfire/sli,so i think i'm going to go with a solid 550w psu. it will be something like the seasonic or fortress. i'll be moving all my nuctua fans over to this case also. i got some really good ideas for this case....just wish it would get here!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i pretty excited about this case. amazon says its been shipped:thumb: i just picked up an msi mpower z77 and a 3570k. its all lying on my desk top teasing me. i have no plans of xfire/sli,so i think i'm going to go with a solid 550w psu. it will be something like the seasonic or fortress. i'll be moving all my nuctua fans over to this case also. i got some really good ideas for this case....just wish it would get here!


WELCOME!









Look forward to seeing your build.

As they say to not cheap out on a PSU: The Seasonic Gold Series PSU's are great as my brother and I have the X650 and I also have the Corsair AX750 which is pretty much a Seasonic X760series. The X660 and X760 are the newer revisions but a guess if they'll go on sale yet as I guess retailers need to rid of the former "50" series.

Hope you find them on sale soon as I was advising in an earlier post here.


----------



## AMC

I picked up this case to play around with and see how I can mod it. I am very surprised at the build quality. It's a great case/


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> I picked up this case to play around with and see how I can mod it. I am very surprised at the build quality. It's a great case/


Yes it oooozes quality not cheap feeling whatsoever.

If you search there's a few real radical mods already being done with this case.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> I picked up this case to play around with and see how I can mod it. I am very surprised at the build quality. It's a great case/


I am really digging mine man. Just been thinking about what I want to do......


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Yes it oooozes quality not cheap feeling whatsoever.
> 
> If you search there's a few real radical mods already being done with this case.


Yeah, like this guys awesome mod project


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*


thank you


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> 
> 
> It's dead. *sniff*..... I killed it.
> Let this be a lesson for everyone: when you make or sleeve your own cables, double check your work. I made a very simple molex extension to run power to my coveted FC5V2, and i put the female end on upside down, thus swapping the 5v and 12v lines. = not good. $60 down the drain, and waiting for Amazon to deliver my new one. Blah. I guess I can count my blessings that my fc was the only casualty..... Been doing this type of stuff for years, and there is a first time for everyone. REMEMBER TO CHECK YOUR CONNECTIONS! LOL


Aww bummer, sorry to hear about that. I fried a fan controller once by not connecting one of the 3 pin plugs in all the way, thus grounding itself some how. Lesson learned of course.


----------



## aar0nsky

I am selling my case if anyone is interested. It is not working out for my goals. If interested PM me.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I am selling my case if anyone is interested. It is not working out for my goals. If interested PM me.


I'm sorry to hear this.

What happened?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I'm sorry to hear this.
> 
> What happened?


I really do not have time to modify it to work with all of my components. My radiators fit fine(2x140mm and 120mm) with the fans and everything inside the case. The problem I am having is where to put the pump and reservoir. The reservoir doesnt really matter but the pump itself I cannot fit anywhere. The pump is a phobya dc12-400.


----------



## heroxoot

Joining the club! Best 99 bucks ever spent.





I removed the fans it came with and put my green cooler master LED fans in it. Between that and my 7970 lightning she sure lights up at night.


----------



## t77snapshot

@ aar0nsky:

How about removing the 2.5" drive bay and routing the tubes up along the side panel? That is what I will be doing with my pump.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> @ aar0nsky:
> How about removing the 2.5" drive bay and routing the tubes up along the side panel? That is what I will be doing with my pump.


Where will you be mounting your ssd's? That wont work for me either since I currently had the pump between the 2.5 bay and the back panel. It fit in there but barely. There was not enough height clearance. with a very discrete 90 degree fitting on the phobya dc12-400 it still hits the mobo tray.
Because the fitting hit the top it started leaking(swivel fitting not static 90)


----------



## nickt1862

Hmmmmm......On the rough unfinished brothers build it seems that enough pressure on the left side of the front panel near the reset and power switches makes it reset.









I tried loosening the screws to the power switch on the back of the front panel to no avail.


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> @ aar0nsky:
> How about removing the 2.5" drive bay and routing the tubes up along the side panel? That is what I will be doing with my pump.
> 
> 
> 
> Where will you be mounting your ssd's? That wont work for me either since I currently had the pump between the 2.5 bay and the back panel. It fit in there but barely. There was not enough height clearance. with a very discrete 90 degree fitting on the phobya dc12-400 it still hits the mobo tray.
> Because the fitting hit the top it started leaking(swivel fitting not static 90)
Click to expand...

Yes I am referring to the ssd bay at the bottom. Hmmmmm it appears I myself have the same pump and may run into the same issue's as you. But I plan on modding this case to the full extent of cutting a lot of holes in it.







I am not going to choose a pump over the XB, their are many great low-profile pumps out there for me to make it fit, but that's just me.

What are you cooling if I may ask? if its just the cpu, have you thought about maybe one of those rads w/ built in pump/res? or maybe a Corsair *H100* water kit?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> Yes I am referring to the ssd bay at the bottom. Hmmmmm it appears I myself have the same pump and may run into the same issue's as you. But I plan on modding this case to the full extent of cutting a lot of holes in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to choose a pump over the XB, their are many great low-profile pumps out there for me to make it fit, but that's just me.
> What are you cooling if I may ask? if its just the cpu, have you thought about maybe one of those rads w/ built in pump/res? or maybe a Corsair *H100* water kit?


First off this pump is more than epic. Secondly, I am using it to push water through an xspc raystorm cpu block, xspc razor 670 gpu block, a 2x140mm radiator, 120mm radiator. I cant really go for a lower flow rate pump. Not only that but i just feel like there is no room to work with things in this case.


----------



## ClickJacker

Add me to the list!

I already replaced the 2 fans in the front with 140mm yate loons. the ones in the pictures don't push enough air.


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> Add me to the list!
> 
> I already replaced the 2 fans in the front with 140mm yate loons. the ones in the pictures don't push enough air.


Did you have to trim any plastic?


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> Did you have to trim any plastic?


for the fans in the picture no but to get the yates to fit I did, but it wasn't hard at all.


----------



## nostrata

I really like this form factor. But are there any other similar cases that can hold a standard atx motherboard? I can't seem to find anything else like it that isn't matx.


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostrata*
> 
> I really like this form factor. But are there any other similar cases that can hold a standard atx motherboard? I can't seem to find anything else like it that isn't matx.


This does support standard ATX motherboards........see the picture I posted.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> This does support standard ATX motherboards........see the picture I posted.


I think he was just looking at something to compare this case to. Atleast that is how I read it.


----------



## nostrata

Yeah I know this one does, I was just wondering if there are others.


----------



## Sh0

Oh boy, gata pick one of these up soon. my antec 902 just aint doin it for me anymore ahah


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostrata*
> 
> Yeah I know this one does, I was just wondering if there are others.


Nope! and that is what makes the XB such a unique case. The only chassis similar that support mATX boards are going to be HTPC cases or a custom Mountain Mod case. However tech-benches are also very similar but they do not have the option of being enclosed like the XB.

Here is an htpc case by Thermaltake I found that supports mATX and has similar features: *here*

You can also check out some of *Lian-Li* cube designed cases, but they usually are much more pricey.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nostrata*
> 
> Yeah I know this one does, I was just wondering if there are others.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope! and that is what makes the XB such a unique case. The only chassis similar that support mATX boards are going to be HTPC cases or a custom Mountain Mod case. However tech-benches are also very similar but they do not have the option of being enclosed like the XB.
> 
> *Here is an htpc case by Thermaltake I found that supports mATX and has similar features: here*
> 
> You can also check out some of *Lian-Li* cube designed cases, but they usually are much more pricey.
Click to expand...

I don't quite like any these type cases where the PSU is practically on top of the CPU.

It hampers the air cooling choices as well as the air flow in such cases are questionable at best IMO.

Lian Li cases are beautiful but I don't like a case that's a finger print magnet as well as the care of cleaning dust where the brushed aluminum is if one puts such case in a dusty environment.


----------



## Dark-Asylum

I am probably going to send my case back. This thing is just not what I expected. For some reason after I migrated my build over my SSD won't recognize unless its in a sata2 port. I imagine there's some wire loose or something but the things just so cramped I'm mangling my hand and its just a pain. Not to mention good luck with a 6 speed fan controller like the one I have oh my god. This thing is nightmare.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heroxoot*
> 
> Joining the club! Best 99 bucks ever spent.
> 
> 
> 
> I removed the fans it came with and put my green cooler master LED fans in it. Between that and my 7970 lightning she sure lights up at night.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> Add me to the list!
> 
> I already replaced the 2 fans in the front with 140mm yate loons. the ones in the pictures don't push enough air.










Welcome to the Haf XB Case Clubhouse!









I have added your names linked to your case in the OP, thank you for sharing!


----------



## toyz72

well my case and 3570k finally showed up thursday before i left for work. i will be putting it together over the weekend. hope to have some pictures for you guys soon.


----------



## remorseless

I have an issue with my reset button being pushed 24/7 with the front cover on


----------



## iARDAs

These things need to get in stock here in Turkey

Do we have any European Haf XB owners?

I wonder if the European launch has been delayed?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> I have an issue with my reset button being pushed 24/7 with the front cover on


Post a good (well lighted) picture of the back side of the front panel and the actual button for us. Maybe we can tell what is wrong.


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> I have an issue with my reset button being pushed 24/7 with the front cover on


Mine is in the process of being replaced for a similar issue.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

I'd personally like to hear back from the CM rep in regards to what is going on with people frying their HDD's in the hot swap bay as that is a VERY serious problem if turns out to be a manufacturing defect. I'm also now seeing my power and reset buttons causing me shut downs and restarts if the front benzel is touched any and what we as owners are supposed to do about and what CM intends to do to fix it for us.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> I have an issue with my reset button being pushed 24/7 with the front cover on
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is in the process of being replaced for a similar issue.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> I have an issue with my reset button being pushed 24/7 with the front cover on


My brothers (still incomplete build - waiting for a different fan controller as I changed my mind from the original plan) has the problem with a bit more than light pressure between the reset switch in a pretty much straight line to the left edge of the front panel will make the computer reset.

I'm going to eventually do a PCB pressure test without the front panel on to see if that's the culprit. Otherwise this particular case can be used without any other issues...........so far.

There are no issues in the backside of the front panel, unless there's the slightest factory imperfection that is causing these problems for us here.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> I'd personally like to hear back from the CM rep in regards to what is going on with people frying their HDD's in the hot swap bay as that is a VERY serious problem if turns out to be a manufacturing defect. I'm also now seeing my power and reset buttons causing me shut downs and restarts if the front benzel is touched any and what we as owners are supposed to do about and what CM intends to do to fix it for us.


I read those reviews from that one person with different names - I think he didn't plug the molex in correctly. Unless it's a bad PCB there that did it.


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> I'd personally like to hear back from the CM rep in regards to what is going on with people frying their HDD's in the hot swap bay as that is a VERY serious problem if turns out to be a manufacturing defect. I'm also now seeing my power and reset buttons causing me shut downs and restarts if the front benzel is touched any and what we as owners are supposed to do about and what CM intends to do to fix it for us.
> 
> I read those reviews from that one person with different names - I think he didn't plug the molex in correctly. Unless it's a bad PCB there that did it.
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke to a friend on another forum and he mentioned that the plastic CM used for the molex power socket is kinda flexible and if not careful can easily be plugged in up side down. I really hope this issue is just human error and not PCB defects.
Click to expand...


----------



## t77snapshot

***double post***

not sure how my reply got stuck inside the quote bob, lol.

*My quote:*

I spoke to a friend on another forum and he mentioned that the plastic material usedby CM for the molex power socket is kinda flexible and if not careful can easily be plugged in up side down, thus grounding your hdd/sdd. I really hope this issue is just human error and not PCB defects.


----------



## Dark-Asylum

i'm sorry guys ;_; i didn't mean to betray the brotherhood. i sat down when i had more time and gave the XB more tender love and care that she deserves. my build is now finished. here are my build pics

now, can i join?









sneak peak


then the guts:


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I read those reviews from that one person with different names - I think he didn't plug the molex in correctly. Unless it's a bad PCB there that did it.


I think this is accurate. I had no problems with the hot swap. My hard drives are in it right now.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Just a little trick I learned about the toolless adapter. Because the right side of the cage had the tension tabs kinda loose, my optical drive would keep shifting when I pressed the button. Simple solution: Press the tabs inward about 1/4 an inch and that will greatly help in keeping whatever device you have in the bay from moving around.


----------



## Trailboss3

Bought a set of these and will be putting them on the lowest setting just for a little added air movement in the lower section.

There on sale right now:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200027


----------



## nickt1862

As promised my brothers HAF XB 99% completed build as I'm/we're awaiting a sale on a Blu Ray Burner (Samsung or Lite-On) to go in the lower 5.25" bay. The second and third photos illustrate my incorporating a 3.5" Sunbeam Rheosmart Fan Controller on the left side of the chassis tied down using wire ties on two of the tie downs on the crossframe and one tied down on the right corner of the controller to the lowest end hole of the 5.25" cage that won't get in the way when I eventually place a drive in the lower slot. Also gives easy access to those channel knobs solely by taking the top panel off though there's no need to really ever a need to do so as it's a set it and forget it and didn't want to occupy one of the front bays for nothing in my view. There is clearance left over between the mounted fan controller and side panel on, though I didn't measure the side panel easily re-installs. The only caveat is when that new eventual Blu Ray drive arrives I'll need to redo the upper cable ties as I'll need access to plug in the sata/power cables - no big deal really.

140mm Yate Loon fans up front and 120mm Yate Loon fan in the rear - all medium speed.

I'd say all in all it's a neat and clean build.
























My own HAF XB build will be awhile as I need to prepare a resting place for the case.


----------



## Trailboss3

Very Nice!


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trailboss3*
> 
> Very Nice!


I second this. Very nice.









Edit: I see you have a Hyper 212 Evo in there. Have you ever been over to the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus/EVO Club? I would suggest losing the stock "extraflo fan" and replacing it with the stock fan that comes with the 212+ (the Blade Master ). I am running a push/pull setup with them and hit a maximum of 65C at 4.75Ghz at 1.36V on my SB-E.


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum*
> 
> i'm sorry guys ;_; i didn't mean to betray the brotherhood. i sat down when i had more time and gave the XB more tender love and care that she deserves. my build is now finished. here are my build pics
> 
> now, can i join?










*Welcome to the Haf XB Case Club Dark-Asylum !!*









Glad you decided to stick with the case dude! I have added your linked name to the OP, thank you for sharing!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Just a little trick I learned about the toolless adapter. Because the right side of the cage had the tension tabs kinda loose, my optical drive would keep shifting when I pressed the button. Simple solution: Press the tabs inward about 1/4 an inch and that will greatly help in keeping whatever device you have in the bay from moving around.
> 
> http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b573/coldhoth/Computer/cmredo3.jpg


Thanks for the tip BE


----------



## Prime1974

Hello People,

i'll be back with my Haf XB and i have included my System. I must say to fit my System inside was a *Crazy Job*. OK i think, i am a *Freak*







.

*All what you see must fit inside the Haf XB.*

*Assembly Work*


*Completely Installed*






*My System Specification:*

Intel Core I5 @ 4x4.0GHz
ASRock P67 Extreme 4
2x4 GB Corsair DDR3 XMS3
EVGA GTX 560 Ti DS Superclocked with Accelero Twin Turbo II @ 2x120mm Fans
Scythe Mugen 2 with 2x 120 Fans
1x Samsung SSD 830 128 GB
2x WD 500 GB SATA-600 @ Raid 0
all installed Fans: 2x80mm, 5x120mm, 2x140mm
Noiselevel with all Fans: 40 db


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prime1974*
> 
> Hello People,
> 
> i'll be back with my Haf XB and i have included my System. I must say to fit my System inside was a *Crazy Job*. OK i think, i am a *Freak*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *All what you see must fit inside the Haf XB.*
> 
> *Assembly Work*
> 
> 
> *Completely Installed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My System Specification:*
> 
> Intel Core I5 @ 4x4.0GHz
> ASRock P67 Extreme 4
> 2x4 GB Corsair DDR3 XMS3
> EVGA GTX 560 Ti DS Superclocked with Accelero Twin Turbo II @ 2x120mm Fans
> Scythe Mugen 2 with 2x 120 Fans
> 1x Samsung SSD 830 128 GB
> 2x WD 500 GB SATA-600 @ Raid 0
> all installed Fans: 2x80mm, 5x120mm, 2x140mm
> Noiselevel with all Fans: 40 db


Nice build.









As with anything - what you put into it is what you're going to get out of it.

Taking ones time with proper planning is best IMHO.

My brothers HAF XB build took a bit of time to get it that clean and neat.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Trailboss3*
> 
> Very Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> I second this. Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I see you have a Hyper 212 Evo in there. Have you ever been over to the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus/EVO Club? I would suggest losing the stock "extraflo fan" and replacing it with the stock fan that comes with the 212+ (the Blade Master ). I am running a push/pull setup with them and hit a maximum of 65C at 4.75Ghz at 1.36V on my SB-E.
Click to expand...

Oh is that so?!









I don't overclock but that said: I already have a second computer with the Hyper 212 plus to which I've been a member of that club for awhile now and I know that the Blade Master fans have better static pressure but not by a "ton". The second system with a q6600 processor was originally run as a P/P then run with one BM fan and saw at best 1 degree celcius difference in temps and this in the midst of the summer without the A/C on. Now to my brothers Hyper 212 Evo - it was tried with my spare Blade Master fan I had from my Hyper 212 plus and you know other than the "extra noise" that the Blade Master makes it made no difference in temps at all, so hence why the extraflo fan went back on and is quieter. Same thing with my Hyper 412 PWM cooler in my signature build.

I can see for people who overclock their processors that the Blade Master fans will make a difference only because of that much more excessive heat and or their cases maybe have "so-so" case cooling, otherwise in my testing it makes no sense to trade for the extra noise with no real cooling benefits for me/us.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Hmmmmm......On the rough unfinished brothers build it seems that enough pressure on the left side of the front panel near the reset and power switches makes it reset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried loosening the screws to the power switch on the back of the front panel to no avail.


Please bear with my long winded post below:

Okay once my brothers build was complete I did a little research on this scenario quoted above. It seems that the extra tabs behind the front panel were there and originally designed as a "stopper/limiter" to that area to where the reset/power switches are so not to depress the power and or reset switches via other areas of the panel. One thing though being that others here never trimmed those tabs and are having the same problem plus still having the inability to mount 140mm fans behind the front panel tell me that there has to be a discrepancy on how these front panels are manufactured. I also did the direct PCB test as to have the front panel off while the system is on and put finger pressure all around the PCB which resulted in nothing happening, no resetting or power off. This only happens to some people with the front panel on trimmed or not.

I did the two toothpick trick (being the front panel was already trimmed) lol!

Just below the tabs there's a void in that I pushed one round toothpick (to the area of where the power switch is) in there and taping another on top of that. Result after putting the panel back on is that it's MUCH better in that the panel didn't with pressure no longer resets.

See the panel trimmed or not has slight give in the reset and power switch areas of the front panel and as snug as that panel is to those switches that little give gives some of us resets with the slightest of touches. It's not the PCB but the tabs not doing the job of a stopper/limiter and because of the location of such that makes it impossible to mount 140mm fans as it hits the lower part of the 140mm fan frame while trying to install the front panel back on the chassis.

I've been in contact with one of our reps here via private message and he said that the case is designed for 140mm fans right behind the front panel just like what the manual says and that they tried to do so with success though it was also mentioned that it's a tight fit.

When I receive my HAF XB which should be tomorrow or the next day I'll try mounting 140mm to this particular case and see if it's different. I'll also connect the Power/Reset Switch connections to my second computer (yeah two cases close to each other) to see if the reset problem exists with it as well - a faster way for me to know before whenever I get to place my signature system in it.


----------



## Dark-Asylum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prime1974*
> 
> snipped pics
> Intel Core I5 @ 4x4.0GHz
> ASRock P67 Extreme 4
> 2x4 GB Corsair DDR3 XMS3
> EVGA GTX 560 Ti DS Superclocked with Accelero Twin Turbo II @ 2x120mm Fans
> Scythe Mugen 2 with 2x 120 Fans
> 1x Samsung SSD 830 128 GB
> 2x WD 500 GB SATA-600 @ Raid 0
> all installed Fans: 2x80mm, 5x120mm, 2x140mm
> Noiselevel with all Fans: 40 db


dude your build looks sick as hell


----------



## Ramsey77

Something curious happened today while I was snapping my front panel on. I started from the top this time working my way down (this is opposite from the way I usually do it) and my power button became unresponsive and felt bound up. To those of you with button problems, which way do you snap your front panel on? Have you tried it both ways? I finally snapped it back on from the bottom up and it works just fine again. There is evidently some alignment issues with the front panel/buttons.


----------



## BVM

Well, my multi-card reader died. I still haven't ordered some nice 80mm fans (orange if I can find them). I love this case and I think I am going to get the side panels painted or wrapped with some kind of graphic. Maybe digital snow camo or something.........

Everyone that comes over, compliments the XB. I have even put off working on my $1,000 Ultra eXo carbon fiber ATX case build.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> Well, my multi-card reader died. I still haven't ordered some nice 80mm fans (orange if I can find them). I love this case and I think I am going to get the side panels painted or wrapped with some kind of graphic. Maybe digital snow camo or something.........
> 
> Everyone that comes over, compliments the XB. I have even put off working on my $1,000 Ultra eXo carbon fiber ATX case build.


Another death in HAF XB land in less than a week?

Sorry about the multi-card reader.

Cooler Master IMO has something great with this form factor of a case and hope that they come out with revisions to it as well as varied models of such.


----------



## Desperado21

I'm gonna do my best to try and get this... http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6892

Can't wait. Will be getting it in January and I'm planning on a few mods so I'll be sure to post some pictures. Currently in a Zalman Z9 PLUS.


----------



## BVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Another death in HAF XB land in less than a week?
> 
> Sorry about the multi-card reader.
> 
> Cooler Master IMO has something great with this form factor of a case and hope that they come out with revisions to it as well as varied models of such.


It's not the XB's fault. I only transferred over my existing build to the new case. It's just that old "disturbed parts thing".


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Another death in HAF XB land in less than a week?
> 
> Sorry about the multi-card reader.
> 
> Cooler Master IMO has something great with this form factor of a case and hope that they come out with revisions to it as well as varied models of such.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the XB's fault. I only transferred over my existing build to the new case. It's just that old "disturbed parts thing".
Click to expand...

Of course I know it's not the XB's fault but two people had a death of other hardware while building in an XB.

Sniff-sniff.









I am sorry that your card reader decided to retire, but could be plenty worse though.


----------



## jamaican voodoo

i can't to get mine in feb i'm also going to be modding sum


----------



## remorseless

yeah i dont have my front panel one right now, i think i might lightly sand a mm or so from the plastic or just remove it entirely lol its just a minor issue but everything else works wonderful i have been swapping hard drives left and right from the 3.5 drives and non died on me. due to the space between powersupply and the pcb/molex for the hot swap i had to zip tie really tight so there is no touching


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah
> shipping + especially the taxes.
> 
> I got my Zotac GTX 670 4GB for $550 and it was on a 25% off sale.
> 
> With the price of my current case that I build here, I can probably get a QUAD SLI rig in USA.


#trufax lol couldnt resist







i used to think of this case as a pimped out printer, but now its starting to appeal







probably smaller than m 692; just what i need.


----------



## tawak

i just got mine, got it for a bit cheaper for $93..

IMG_0547[1].JPG 2293k .JPG file


----------



## nickt1862

Look what UPS delivered to me today:



My HAF XB case hooray!


----------



## BVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Of course I know it's not the XB's fault but two people had a death of other hardware while building in an XB.
> 
> Sniff-sniff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry that your card reader decided to retire, but could be plenty worse though.


Its all good! It gives me an excuse to upgrade!


----------



## CM MR HAF

We have been looking into the issues 2-3 people have seen with their hotswap PCB. We haven't had any returned from these customers yet, but once we do, we will be able to find out the root cause of the problem.

Good news is our CM parts store have recieved the HAF Xb spare motherboard trays. This means you can keep two PCs on motherboard trays ready to use. We use this internally switching from AMD to Intel and I know you guys are going to love it as much as we do here.

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-motherboard-tray/


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> We have been looking into the issues 2-3 people have seen with their hotswap PCB. We haven't had any returned from these customers yet, but once we do, we will be able to find out the root cause of the problem.
> *Good news is our CM parts store have recieved the HAF Xb spare motherboard trays. This means you can keep two PCs on motherboard trays ready to use. We use this internally switching from AMD to Intel and I know you guys are going to love it as much as we do here.*
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-motherboard-tray/


Reminded me of the Red Bull commercial...brilliant!!! With the layout of the XB this would be easy peasy.

Are they selling the XB window tops yet? I saw someone link to a version of the case that comes with it.


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> Reminded me of the Red Bull commercial...brilliant!!! With the layout of the XB this would be easy peasy.
> Are they selling the XB window tops yet? I saw someone link to a version of the case that comes with it.


Give us 2 weeks and check back with the CM store for the window top panel.


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Give us 2 weeks and check back with the CM store for the window top panel.


Thanks. Won't be using a fan up there anyways. Might as well show off the goods.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> We have been looking into the issues 2-3 people have seen with their hotswap PCB. We haven't had any returned from these customers yet, but once we do, we will be able to find out the root cause of the problem.
> 
> Good news is our CM parts store have recieved the HAF Xb spare motherboard trays. This means you can keep two PCs on motherboard trays ready to use. We use this internally switching from AMD to Intel and I know you guys are going to love it as much as we do here.
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-motherboard-tray/


I don't think it's 2 - 3 people but just 1 with different aliases that probably plugged in the molex backwards.

I can see a great use for those mobo trays as for people who seek to build their own homemade case. Otherwise it could be used as a great backup "system" in case the primary mobo goes bad or of course other uses.

Also with the front panel issues some have had of the power/resetting from just wanting to clean the panel I can see a need for front panels - I know that will come in time as well as the rest of the panels.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

CM rep, whats the max SATA rated speed for the PCB board used for the Hot swap bays? Also, why not use a SATA power connector to prevent molex plug mishaps in the first place?


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> CM rep, whats the max SATA rated speed for the PCB board used for the Hot swap bays? Also, why not use a SATA power connector to prevent molex plug mishaps in the first place?


Molex plugs still can only go in one way unless forced. CM has used that same design before and I'm sure other companies do as well. Never had an issue with it on my HAF-X or XB. And as far as SATA rate speeds I would think it wouldn't slow it down at all...just an extension of sorts.


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> i just got mine, got it for a bit cheaper for $93..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Look what UPS delivered to me today:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1168530/
> 
> My HAF XB case hooray!


Congrats on the case arrivals







We can't wait to see some updates on your builds!


----------



## just_nuke_em

Anyone know of any build logs with this case and multiple radiators (at least 600mm worth linear rad space)?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Anyone know of any build logs with this case and multiple radiators (at least 600mm worth linear rad space)?


http://themodzoo.com/forum/index.php?/topic/118-project-green-machine/


----------



## somebadlemonade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> http://themodzoo.com/forum/index.php?/topic/118-project-green-machine/


ever time i see a different pic of that build i see another rad added, what's next a 200x200mm rad in the top? or a dual 80mm rad in the bottom?


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> *snip*


Very nice, thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebadlemonade*
> 
> ever time i see a different pic of that build i see another rad added, what's next a 200x200mm rad in the top? or a dual 80mm rad in the bottom?


I think I'm gona get one. Do maybe two 240s on the top (I think there is enough room?), and one on the front.


----------



## rquinn19

My replacement case came in today. Will be setting it up after work tonight and hopefully won't have the issue I had before. Was tempted to scrap the XB all together. So many great cases at good prices nowadays. I'm sticking with it though. Seems most people are not having any issues.


----------



## somebadlemonade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Very nice, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm gona get one. Do maybe two 240s on the top (I think there is enough room?), and one on the front.


if they are slim rads you might be able to squeeze them in, but i don't have a case to take measurements to see if that's possible


----------



## t77snapshot

_There she is..._

*Happy Birthday to me!*









Yes, the club founder finally got his XB







To be honest it looks a little smaller then I expected! Lol which is just fine by me, its just funny because I have read so many comments of people feeling the XB was larger then they orginally thought.







Anyway now that I got this badboy in my hands I can start really planning out my mods for this case, its time to bust out the O' dremel.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> _There she is..._
> 
> *Happy Birthday to me!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the club founder finally got his XB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest it looks a little smaller then I expected! Lol which is just fine by me, its just funny because I have read so many comments of people feeling the XB was larger then they orginally thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway now that I got this badboy in my hands I can start really planning out my mods for this case, its time to bust out the O' dremel.


Happy Birthday to You! 

Happy Birthday to You! 

Happy Birthday to t77! 

Happy Birthday to You!!!!!!!!! 

Enjoy your case and I look forward to seeing your dremeled build!


----------



## t77snapshot

Thank you nickt


----------



## Adenilson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> _There she is..._
> *Happy Birthday to me!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the club founder finally got his XB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest it looks a little smaller then I expected! Lol which is just fine by me, its just funny because I have read so many comments of people feeling the XB was larger then they orginally thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway now that I got this badboy in my hands I can start really planning out my mods for this case, its time to bust out the O' dremel.


Congrats *t77snapshot*








...in a few days i will come to the club also.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Ok, i've got some plans to add some nice subtle lighting to my new HAF XB case and I wanna do it with white LED fans and I'm gonna go ahead and upgrade to 140mm intakes on the front of the case like Prime1974 did with this.










That being said, should I do the BitFenix or the Aerocool models? I don't have any experience with either of these makers, so I need peoples input on this. Again, around 40-50CFM is plenty for my needs, I need them to be QUIET for my HAF XB case build project.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835345022

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129064


----------



## Prime1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Ok, i've got some plans to add some nice subtle lighting to my new HAF XB case and I wanna do it with white LED fans and I'm gonna go ahead and upgrade to 140mm intakes on the front of the case like Prime1974 did with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, should I do the BitFenix or the Aerocool models? I don't have any experience with either of these makers, so I need peoples input on this. Again, around 40-50CFM is plenty for my needs, I need them to be QUIET for my HAF XB case build project.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835345022
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129064


Take the AeroCool Shark on Fan Controller, the BitFenix Spectre make some tick noises @ low rpm ...


----------



## Ramsey77

I put a strip of red led's on each lower side to go along with the white ones around the top. And I finally got my replacement fan control, so a channel of it is acting as a dimmer for the led's. Love this case, and i can't wait to see more from you guys, and where this style of case takes off to.


----------



## Prime1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> 
> I put a strip of red led's on each lower side to go along with the white ones around the top. And I finally got my replacement fan control, so a channel of it is acting as a dimmer for the led's. Love this case, and i can't wait to see more from you guys, and where this style of case takes off to.


nice1 MB Lightning


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Ok, i've got some plans to add some nice subtle lighting to my new HAF XB case and I wanna do it with white LED fans and I'm gonna go ahead and upgrade to 140mm intakes on the front of the case like Prime1974 did with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, should I do the BitFenix or the Aerocool models? I don't have any experience with either of these makers, so I need peoples input on this. Again, around 40-50CFM is plenty for my needs, I need them to be QUIET for my HAF XB case build project.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835345022
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129064


go with the aerocool fans. I liked the one I had so much I bought another 140mm for the front and a 120mm for the rear.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

I don't have room for a fan controller in my 5.25'' bays and I don't want to use one. How bad are the bitfenix at low noise with this clicking? I've head alot of people like them, what about the pro series from them?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Also, do the aerocools LED"s dim if you use the silence low voltage adapter?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> I don't have room for a fan controller in my 5.25'' bays and I don't want to use one. How bad are the bitfenix at low noise with this clicking? I've head alot of people like them, what about the pro series from them?


If you change your mind about a fan controller, look what I did with my brothers build (the photos are in this thread) as I didn't use any 5.25" bays to do so.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> If you change your mind about a fan controller, look what I did with my brothers build (the photos are in this thread) as I didn't use any 5.25" bays to do so.


I couldn't even think about not using a fan control. Especially one that turns all the way off. I have been spoiled. What you did here is a great way to incorporate one where there isn't any room.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Also, do the aerocools LED"s dim if you use the silence low voltage adapter?


My aerocool shark's blink and flash till they turn off


----------



## a27lee

How did you apply the electrical tape on the mobo? On the underside?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> My aerocool shark's blink and flash till they turn off


Crap, well then they are useless for me


----------



## BVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Ok, i've got some plans to add some nice subtle lighting to my new HAF XB case and I wanna do it with white LED fans and I'm gonna go ahead and upgrade to 140mm intakes on the front of the case like Prime1974 did with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, should I do the BitFenix or the Aerocool models? I don't have any experience with either of these makers, so I need peoples input on this. Again, around 40-50CFM is plenty for my needs, I need them to be QUIET for my HAF XB case build project.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835345022
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129064


I use the BitFenix and they are great.


----------



## tawak

mine


----------



## tawak




----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*


Wow, that is a monster sized cooler. I guess if that fits, the XB will swallow just about everything. On another note, some folks claim that having that backside exhaust fan so close to the cooler's fan might actually hinder performance. It might be worth the effort to take it out and run some benchmarks to see. Nice rig by the way. Got to love ROG motherboards.

all lit up:


----------



## Adenilson

Permission to enter the club,mine arrived yesteday


----------



## nickt1862

*Adenilson - nice photos, welcome to the club!*

*Looks like some people sat on your box while eating lunch, but good thing your case is fine.*


----------



## tawak

pretty much stock


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Wow, that is a monster sized cooler. I guess if that fits, the XB will swallow just about everything. On another note, some folks claim that having that backside exhaust fan so close to the cooler's fan might actually hinder performance. It might be worth the effort to take it out and run some benchmarks to see. Nice rig by the way. Got to love ROG motherboards.
> all lit up:


i like your cable colir where did u get them? and i might change my lights too, to white as if i used red u woudnt notice that cables is red. what kind of led u used on the white?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> i like your cable colir where did u get them? and i might change my lights too, to white as if i used red u woudnt notice that cables is red. what kind of led u used on the white?


I made the sleeving on the cables out of 550 Paracord from Ebay, and the LED strip I bought from Hitlights in Amazon. Follow the link in my signature about the easy cheap led lighting.


----------



## Ramsey77

I do everything this guy does, except i don't "roll" the end, I pull it forward over the metal, where the connector crimps on the wire. It's more secure this way, and it stays slimmer allowing for an easier fit back into the plug. AND I don't use an "anti tangle" tool. I just wrap a layer of electric tape over the metal part of the cable, and slip it through the paracord.

Here is the "cool white" LED's I used. I use 16 gauge wire (the same as fan wires) and fan connectors so it's easy to turn off/dim with my fan controller.

Here is the 550 Paracord. It's not as easy to work with as plastic sleeving, but I think it looks better.

Here is a short guide on how to solder the strips together. There isn't really any special technique to this, if you follow the directions, you'll get the hang of it in no time at all.

Sorry if you already know how to do these things, just bored at home (the kids are sleeping and the wife is watching her shows) and trying to be helpful.







Any questions, let me know.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Yeah, I have no patience for that lol. I just ordered a new Corsair AX750 with free sleeved cable kit as part of their holiday deals going on, so I jumped on it. Also have some new White Aeroshark fans and new lighting coming in for my HAF XB, window kit and possible paint job and a simple mod for the thumbscrews to prevent scratching the case paint, so stay tuned!


----------



## MattGordon

Okay so I got a few questions about this BEAUTIFUL case.

1. How good is the support for water cooling?
2. Enough spacing and air flow for two 7970s?
3. I keep hearing that with a large power unit that the bottom of the case lacks air flow, true?

If this case works well with air flow/ and or water cooling plus space for two full graphics cards, I'll know what to buy.


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Okay so I got a few questions about this BEAUTIFUL case.
> 1. How good is the support for water cooling?
> 2. Enough spacing and air flow for two 7970s?
> 3. I keep hearing that with a large power unit that the bottom of the case lacks air flow, true?
> If this case works well with air flow/ and or water cooling plus space for two full graphics cards, I'll know what to buy.


I can't comment on WC, but two 7970s should work just fine if my 6950s are a fair comparison as far as heat and size goes. Air flow in the bottom shouldn't be a concern unless you have a bunch of super fast mechanical drives down there.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> I keep hearing that with a large power unit that the bottom of the case lacks air flow, true?


The PSU will breathe in from the bottom filtered vent, and exhale through the back panel. It's good to go in that respect.


----------



## MattGordon

Man I'm so tempted







. If anyone has a sli or crossfire build can I get a picture? With enough budgeting I should be able to pull enough fun cash aside by the time the 8000 series comes out.

Thanks for the help btw, it's really helpful.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

If your PSU is a large 1000kw sized unit, its gonna be pretty tight behind the PCB for the hotswap bay, or so i've heard, but won't be an issue as the PSU has a large cutout on the bottom of case with filter and you can mount 80mm fans for bottom aiflow if you really need it.


----------



## MattGordon

Well that's going to make it official. Cya guys in a few months







.


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do everything this guy does, except i don't "roll" the end, I pull it forward over the metal, where the connector crimps on the wire. It's more secure this way, and it stays slimmer allowing for an easier fit back into the plug. AND I don't use an "anti tangle" tool. I just wrap a layer of electric tape over the metal part of the cable, and slip it through the paracord.
> Here is the "cool white" LED's I used. I use 16 gauge wire (the same as fan wires) and fan connectors so it's easy to turn off/dim with my fan controller.
> Here is the 550 Paracord. It's not as easy to work with as plastic sleeving, but I think it looks better.
> Here is a short guide on how to solder the strips together. There isn't really any special technique to this, if you follow the directions, you'll get the hang of it in no time at all.
> Sorry if you already know how to do these things, just bored at home (the kids are sleeping and the wife is watching her shows) and trying to be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any questions, let me know.


thanks,unfortunately i dont know how to sleeve


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*


Awesome pic of your new XB tawak









I have updated the OP by linking this picture to your name, if you would like another one instead just post it here with a note to let me know. Thanks for sharing.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is a monster sized cooler. I guess if that fits, the XB will swallow just about everything. On another note, some folks claim that having that backside exhaust fan so close to the cooler's fan might actually hinder performance. It might be worth the effort to take it out and run some benchmarks to see. Nice rig by the way. Got to love ROG motherboards.
> 
> all lit up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

_@ tawak:_ I agree with Ramsey regarding the fans being so close together, I have also heard it can interfere with the static pressure ( unless the rear 120 fan runs at a much higher rpm rate then the 140's I think). is it possible to mount the rear 140 to the front? or do the ram sinks get in the way.

_@Ramsey:_ I love the two toned color theme between white and red you got goin there! The divided sections of this case separates the colors well, I myself am going with white on top and blue on bottom. I was originally gonna do red, but my tower is already black and orange and I feel orange is too close to red. Black/ white and blue will be a nice change from the orange glowing on my desk.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adenilson*
> 
> Permission to enter the club,mine arrived yesteday


*Welcome to the Haf-XB case club Adenilson*


----------



## Ramsey77

Black and blue would look sweet. Can't wait for pics.


----------



## BVM

Some really awesome builds!!!!!!!! Nice work guys/gals(?).

I finally ordered a replacement card reader. Its basically an updated version of the Rosewill unit I have now but with more I/O ports. I dont like it. However, the new 80mm XIGMATEK fans I bought are BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I love the orange fan backlit by white LED's. It looks amazing! I am ordering matching fans right now. They look so much more classy.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233016

Too bad the biggest they list is 200mm, I am running a 230mm up top currently.


----------



## Blanceasy

I would like to join, This is my first build i will upload more pics with specs. I was just so excited to find this club i had to upload my work in progress:thumb: The only thing missing is my cpu which will be an i5 3570k and some fans coming from amazon(can i just say how much I hate FedEx smartpost) Thanks







hope fully it will be done by Monday.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blanceasy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to join, This is my first build i will upload more pics with specs. I was just so excited to find this club i had to upload my work in progress:thumb: The only thing missing is my cpu which will be an i5 3570k and some fans coming from amazon(can i just say how much I hate FedEx smartpost) Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope fully it will be done by Monday.


Nice rig so far. A 3570 will make a killer addition. And let me say that I hate shipping from Amazon in general. Newegg has me spoiled I guess. The fastest shipment I ever received from Amazon took 10 days and the Egg usually takes 4-5 days at most. It's hard being patient for parts! Lol


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> Some really awesome builds!!!!!!!! Nice work guys/gals(?).
> 
> I finally ordered a replacement card reader. Its basically an updated version of the Rosewill unit I have now but with more I/O ports. I dont like it. However, the new 80mm XIGMATEK fans I bought are BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I love the orange fan backlit by white LED's. It looks amazing! I am ordering matching fans right now. They look so much more classy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233016
> 
> Too bad the biggest they list is 200mm, I am running a 230mm up top currently.


Yes I love these Xig fans because they are one of the few orange fans on the market. I built a black/ orange theme case way back when orange was never done and these fans did not exist. I had to take white cathodes and layer them with an orange transparent film. I did however find orange case fans by the name of AC. Ryan BlackFire4, but they all had UV leds, so I soldered in my own orange leds. It was quite challenging to achieve my orange for my Half-Life theme.. while blue, green and red colors were the most popular at that time (and still are). But later when the Xiggy's arrived I was able to which out my old AC.ryans, great fans! I have always have an obsession with black/ orange themed case, thus the reason I picked you as the first XBOTM.









*Original build with my custom orange led fans:*



*Updated build with the Xigg fans:*


This is the Nzxt Tempest and still remains to be my main rig today, but with newer hardware then shown.









Ps. Also, I think you should get that Xig 200mm, the 230 isn't that big of a performance difference and the orange will look sooo sick from the top!!!


----------



## rquinn19

I want to change my color scheme and overhaul my whole build, but I'd have to change everything! And I'd have to change the front red leds.


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blanceasy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to join, This is my first build i will upload more pics with specs. I was just so excited to find this club i had to upload my work in progress:thumb: The only thing missing is my cpu which will be an i5 3570k and some fans coming from amazon(can i just say how much I hate FedEx smartpost) Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope fully it will be done by Monday.


*Welcome to the Haf-Xb Case Club Blanceasy*









I have added your name to the OP and I am happy to announce that YOU are our clubs 20th member!







I think we are now eligible for an "Official" title.


----------



## Ramsey77

Official title = sweetness.


----------



## Blanceasy

it sucks!!! i hate waiting...


----------



## Blanceasy

Yay!


----------



## UnrulyCactus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> And let me say that I hate shipping from Amazon in general. Newegg has me spoiled I guess. The fastest shipment I ever received from Amazon took 10 days and the Egg usually takes 4-5 days at most. It's hard being patient for parts! Lol


All I have to say is "Amazon Prime" It changed my life. I've saved HUNDREDS of dollars from it this year and I NEVER wait more than 2 business days. Next day shipping is just $3.99 per item. Not to mention it comes with a streaming video service similar to Netflix in the package. Give the one month trial a shot.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnrulyCactus*
> 
> All I have to say is "Amazon Prime" It changed my life. I've saved HUNDREDS of dollars from it this year and I NEVER wait more than 2 business days. Next day shipping is just $3.99 per item. Not to mention it comes with a streaming video service similar to Netflix in the package. Give the one month trial a shot.


I am kinda under the impression moving people to Prime is why the regular shipping is so bad.


----------



## Echuz

Hi, new here so be kind if i break any unofficial rules etc.

So, i just ordered a haf xb case and as you all know, it only got 4 internal 2.5" bays, but it looks to me like there is room for another 4x 2.5". So is it possible to cut out the one already there and buy a new one and add both of them side by side? And if that's the case, whats the model name for the bay thingy?

(Sorry for bad english, not my native language.)


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echuz*
> 
> Hi, new here so be kind if i break any unofficial rules etc.
> So, i just ordered a haf xb case and as you all know, it only got 4 internal 2.5" bays, but it looks to me like there is room for another 4x 2.5". So is it possible to cut out the one already there and buy a new one and add both of them side by side? And if that's the case, whats the model name for the bay thingy?
> (Sorry for bad english, not my native language.)


As far as I know, the 2.5 bays aren't for sale, and they are totally removable by 6 screws. No need to cut anything.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I am kinda under the impression moving people to Prime is why the regular shipping is so bad.


Or just buy from Newegg lol


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Or just buy from Newegg lol


Yep, when I can, I do. Sometimes it's just not possible though.


----------



## Echuz

OK, Thank's Is it possible that one of Lian-Li's bays will fit? I can't find any sketchup models either. Do any of you have it laying around?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echuz*
> 
> OK, Thank's Is it possible that one of Lian-Li's bays will fit? I can't find any sketchup models either. Do any of you have it laying around?


Will it fit without modding it? - I have no idea. But anything can be made to fit with the right tools and a bit of redesign.


----------



## somebadlemonade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echuz*
> 
> OK, Thank's Is it possible that one of Lian-Li's bays will fit? I can't find any sketchup models either. Do any of you have it laying around?


are you talking about the ones that fit into the 5.25" drive bays?
the two bay high versions 85mm
the three bay high versions 128mm

if you mean width wise 148mm


----------



## Patriicius

Hello everyone!

I have a big interest in buying this Case for updating my Rig, but, there's a problem: I live in Brazil.

Unfortunately high-end PC parts here are hard to find, there are not many online stores, and when we find anything, its either overpriced or mid-range.

I was considering buying this case online and try to import it, so then I can finally have it.

Question:
I couldn't find any online store that would ship cases do Brazil, could you guys point me an online store that would ship me this beautiful case?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Patriicius*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have a big interest in buying this Case for updating my Rig, but, there's a problem: I live in Brazil.
> 
> Unfortunately high-end PC parts here are hard to find, there are not many online stores, and when we find anything, its either overpriced or mid-range.
> 
> I was considering buying this case online and try to import it, so then I can finally have it.
> 
> Question:
> I couldn't find any online store that would ship cases do Brazil, could you guys point me an online store that would ship me this beautiful case?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Did you try Amazon.com? - I think (may be wrong) they ship to Brazil.


----------



## Nsango

Hi all,

Great thread and this case definitely needs a separate threaqd from the HAF one IMHO.

Got my HAF XB a few weeks ago, took my sweet time getting all the parts I wanted to add to it such as:

1) BitBenix Spectre pro 230mm fan
2) 2X BitBenix Spectre pro 140mm fans
3) ThermalTake Water 2.0 Pro closed loop
4) 2 generic Enermax 80mm fans
5) BitFenix Hydra fan controller

First surprise was that the Hydra Fan controller could not be installed correctly since you can only screw one side with the proper tool. This meant that pressing the botton to turn of the fans would push the unitl inside the case. (Not even double sided tape fixed the issue so I had to return it for a NZXT Sentry Mesh)

Second surprise, the top mesh that is supposed to be able to accomodate a 230mm fan doesn't like the BitBenix Spectre pro 230mm fan. Despite the crazy amount holes on the fan itself for mounting, I could never get more than 2 holes to line up at once. I therfore ended up modifying the wholes (after rmoving the rubber part) and installed the fan. Great...well not so great cause of suprise #3.

Third Surprise, The 230mm fan hits the radiator and I can not close the lid... Well that means move the unit to the front and have that sweet warm air flowing over the RAM before getting sucked out the top or the back. This also means that 1 of the front 140mm had to go. So both were removed and replaced with my trusty High CFM Scythe 120mm fans. 230mm had to be replaced with a 200mm non-pro with 1/3 the CFM.

Fourth surprise, despite removing extra cable from my modular PSU and neetly folding and wrapping cables....I could not come close to screwing in the PSU mounting plate that comes with the case to the back of the HAF XB.

Final surprise, save yourself some frustration and dont move thumb screws around. If you take one out, use it in the exact same location as the factory did. You dont want to spend hours trying to screw stuff in cause the screws wont go in straight whn used in different locations (not always but enough to add 30 to 60 minutes to a very quick build)

Conclusion: Its been frustrating but this is the best case I've ever owned. It puts my fully loaded Cosmos S with a modified side pannel ( 2x 120mm 1x 92mm) to shame. Fewer fans, way more silent and my CPU now OCd from 4Ghz to 4.4Ghz and the video cards that didnt want to be OCd now went from 772 to 850 without effort or a single crash and can run at 900 without issues Metro 2033 (to be tested with FC3 this weekend).

Great case, air flow is superbe but dont expect to have space to work. Replacing a HD will be a challange an making any modification to the setup of the lower section means lots of work but fun work). The case has its quirks but is worth every penny even with the funky power botton that I have to press hard enough to move the case (its resting on a mini file cabinet with wheels)

System Specs:
CPU: 17 950 @4.4Ghz
Video Card: 2X Gigabyte GTX 580 3Gb (Windforce cooler)
Motherboard: MSI Eclipse x58
Ram: 6Gb
Storage: ADATA SX900 256Gb SSD, Velociraptor 300Gb
Fans: 1x 200mm BitFenix Spectre (non-pro 20mm thick instead of 30mm pro)
2x120mm Scythe SY1225SL12SH 120mm "Slipstream" Case Fan
2x80mm Enermax Slim Case Fan
Fan Controller: NZXT Sentry Mesh
Monitor: HP z30w


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Uh, I have no issues with moving my thumbscrews around as I sure as hell don't bother keeping track of where they came from lol. Unless you have a large 1000kw sized PSU, I don't see how your having issues with getting the PSU to be installed. Pics would help here

Something to keep in mind everyone, its become apparent with so many people having issues with mounting 200/230mm fans on the top panel mesh that it was designed with thee strange hole mount locations for Cooler Master fans ONLY. Every other brand of fan according to people just doesn't line up properly, so that only leads to an obvious conclusion, it was done purposely so CM could sell more of their 200mm fans.


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Uh, I have no issues with moving my thumbscrews around as I sure as hell don't bother keeping track of where they came from lol. Unless you have a large 1000kw sized PSU, I don't see how your having issues with getting the PSU to be installed. Pics would help here
> Something to keep in mind everyone, its become apparent with so many people having issues with mounting 200/230mm fans on the top panel mesh that it was designed with thee strange hole mount locations for Cooler Master fans ONLY. Every other brand of fan according to people just doesn't line up properly, so that only leads to an obvious conclusion, it was done purposely so CM could sell more of their 200mm fans.


Actually Cooler Master was the first chassis manufacturer to sell chassis with 230mm and 200mm fans, so all of our fan holes are the standard.


----------



## Patriicius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Did you try Amazon.com? - I think (may be wrong) they ship to Brazil.


I did =(
Unfortunately they wont ship anything to Brazil that is not a book or a DVD.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Patriicius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Did you try Amazon.com? - I think (may be wrong) they ship to Brazil.
> 
> 
> 
> I did =(
> Unfortunately they wont ship anything to Brazil that is not a book or a DVD.
Click to expand...

Yeah the Brasil post = "stinks" as they like to take packages hostage for taxation I hear.

I would try to contact Cooler Master Brasil:

Rua Abílio Soares, 233 - CJ. 111
Paraíso - São Paulo - Brasil.
CEP 04005-000

TEL: +55-11-3885-4091
FAX: +55-11-3885-0719
EMAIL: Suporte técnico: [email protected] 
Marketing & Comercial

See if they can shed light about acquiring this great case.


----------



## Patriicius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Yeah the Brasil post = "stinks" as they like to take packages hostage for taxation I hear.
> 
> I would try to contact Cooler Master Brasil:
> 
> Rua Abílio Soares, 233 - CJ. 111
> 
> Paraíso - São Paulo - Brasil.
> 
> CEP 04005-000
> 
> TEL: +55-11-3885-4091
> 
> FAX: +55-11-3885-0719
> 
> EMAIL: Suporte técnico: [email protected]
> Marketing & Comercial
> 
> See if they can shed light about acquiring this great case.


Nickt,

I really appreciate your help, I have already contacter cooler master in Brazil as I think I mentioned in my original post.
Unfortunately the guys there aren't much helpful, all they could tell was for me to wait... but I tend not to accept this kind of response! haha

I want this case, and I want fast!

I found some online stores in Portugal that have the XB! I sent them e-mail, I'm waiting for their response!

I'll keep you posted!

Thanks a ton!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Patriicius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Yeah the Brasil post = "stinks" as they like to take packages hostage for taxation I hear.
> 
> I would try to contact Cooler Master Brasil:
> 
> Rua Abílio Soares, 233 - CJ. 111
> 
> Paraíso - São Paulo - Brasil.
> 
> CEP 04005-000
> 
> TEL: +55-11-3885-4091
> 
> FAX: +55-11-3885-0719
> 
> EMAIL: Suporte técnico: [email protected]
> Marketing & Comercial
> 
> See if they can shed light about acquiring this great case.
> 
> 
> 
> Nickt,
> 
> I really appreciate your help, I have already contacter cooler master in Brazil as I think I mentioned in my original post.
> Unfortunately the guys there aren't much helpful, all they could tell was for me to wait... but I tend not to accept this kind of response! haha
> 
> I want this case, and I want fast!
> 
> I found some online stores in Portugal that have the XB! I sent them e-mail, I'm waiting for their response!
> 
> I'll keep you posted!
> 
> Thanks a ton!
Click to expand...

If Portugal doesn't work out maybe I would also try contacting Cooler Master USA and *thoroughly* explain your situation, maybe they can direct you in the correct direction.


----------



## toyz72

hey, got my xb up and runnin this case seems to really work well with my noctua cooler. system is very quite with this fan setup.


----------



## BVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nsango*
> 
> Second surprise, the top mesh that is supposed to be able to accomodate a 230mm fan doesn't like the BitBenix Spectre pro 230mm fan. Despite the crazy amount holes on the fan itself for mounting, I could never get more than 2 holes to line up at once. I therfore ended up modifying the wholes (after rmoving the rubber part) and installed the fan.


Mine went right in, first try.


----------



## Patriicius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> If Portugal doesn't work out maybe I would also try contacting Cooler Master USA and *thoroughly* explain your situation, maybe they can direct you in the correct direction.


I might try that!
A fellow Brazilian, has, as I came to know through this topic, succesfully imported a XB case!
I sent him a PM asking for more information, but still waiting for an answear!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ClickJacker

Got my aero cool sharks in the other day. The 120mm I have on my h60 moves an insane amount of air compared to the fan I had before. Dropped my temps by 5°c


















Sorry for the bad pictures I was to lazy to get my camera setup.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> Got my aero cool sharks in the other day. The 120mm I have on my h60 moves an insane amount of air compared to the fan I had before. Dropped my temps by 5°c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad pictures I was to lazy to get my camera setup.
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


I want to see pics of that bad boy all lit up!


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I want to see pics of that bad boy all lit up!


I plan on doing so after work today


----------



## t77snapshot

OP Update:









Two new videos have been linked to the OP, see below:
Quote:


> Via Español: Unboxing Video by: tunuevapc
> 
> Component Installation + Benchmarks by: HiTechLegion


Thank you,

*~T77~*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nsango*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Great thread and this case definitely needs a separate threaqd from the HAF one IMHO.
> 
> System Specs:
> CPU: 17 950 @4.4Ghz
> Video Card: 2X Gigabyte GTX 580 3Gb (Windforce cooler)
> Motherboard: MSI Eclipse x58
> Ram: 6Gb
> Storage: ADATA SX900 256Gb SSD, Velociraptor 300Gb
> Fans: 1x 200mm BitFenix Spectre (non-pro 20mm thick instead of 30mm pro)
> 2x120mm Scythe SY1225SL12SH 120mm "Slipstream" Case Fan
> 2x80mm Enermax Slim Case Fan
> Fan Controller: NZXT Sentry Mesh
> Monitor: HP z30w


*Welcome to the Haf-Xb club Nsango*







Thank you for agreeing with this club being separate from OCN's other CM Haf club, I had some members argue that our Xb club should have not been created, but hey.. we sure showed them!







Anyway your specs look awesome! Can't wait to see the final pictures!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> hey, got my xb up and runnin this case seems to really work well with my noctua cooler. system is very quite with this fan setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*Welcome to the Haf-Xb Case club toyz72!*







It's true, your Noctua cpu cooler suits this case very well with the top ventilation feature, I love the pics! I have added the one above to your name in the OP. Thanks for sharing


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> *Welcome to the Haf-Xb club Nsango*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for *agreeing with this club being separate from OCN's other CM Haf club*, I had some members argue that our Xb club should have not been created, but hey.. we sure showed them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway your specs look awesome! Can't wait to see the final pictures!


I think (bolded) this as well and mind you I own a HAF 912 case and part of that club too just *because the HAF XB is a different form factor case altogether and not a tower obviously.*


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I think (bolded) this as well and mind you I own a HAF 912 case and part of that club too just *because the HAF XB is a different form factor case altogether and not a tower obviously.*


I couldn't agree more. The only thing this case shares with the other HAF models is the look of the front panel. I am really glad we have our own thread to compare notes, because we would get lost in the thousands of pages that the other HAF club has.


----------



## caesu

Hi all, I just joined this board mainly because of this HAF XB fan thread. I really like this case, as it will fit my space perfectly. It isnt overly heavy, so its easier to carry around. And it's unique. I like that.

My main concern is a few things, which I am having a hard time finding as I was browsing this thread.

1. If I attach the the 230 mm top fan as an exhaust. Will that affect the 180mm clearence for an Air cooler? I saw a mention that it does and limts it to around 155mm. Is this true? That way I wouldnt buy a cooler that wont fit and find a more lower profile one.

2. Fans. With 2x 120mm pulling air in, 1x 230 mm exhaust at top. Is the 120mm rear exhaust option still recommended or will that exhaust more air out then what is coming in? The bottom has optional fans. Even though the PSU is pulling air from the bottom through a filter, Im not putting anything much in there beside 1 or 2 SSDs on the rack. I will not really care to use the X-Dock. Should the smaller 80 mm fans be installed for exahaust still? I guess Im asking simple is, what is the best airflow setup for the HAF XB?

3. My main concern is last. PSU length. The case states a maximum 180mm length PSU. However, the PSU I am really aiming for is the Seasonic-X 1050w. It's length is 190mm. Will 10mm be such a huge issue especially since I have no interest in utilizing the X-Dock? I plan to leave the X-Dock as is, with no future consideration for use. Will a 190mm PSU work in this case? If not, the Corsair AX850 is the other option being shorter then 180mm, but I rather have a bit more overhead in the watts since their prices are so similar at times.

Thanks to anyone who can help me answer these questions as they are the only things holding me from taking the plunge.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

1. Yes adding a top fan will drop your HSF clearance range to around 155mm-145mm depending on fan, as some people have found out the hard way

2. With a 230mm exhausting, unless your 120mm intakes are high CFM, your gonna suffer from negative pressure inside the case, so your gonna pull air/dust in from every air vent in the case. Which really isn't bad considering this is a HAF case after all, just keep in mind your gonna have dust being sucked in from all over rather then just the front panel that has the dust mesh. If your only running SSD's on lower level, don't bother with 80mm unless they are low CFM/noise, otherwise its just more noise with little benefit

3. It will be somewhat tight but that PSU will fit in just fine thanks to the rear PSU extension bracket. Remove the X-dock PCB if you need the extra space and not planning on using it.


----------



## caesu

Thanks for the reply! I think I will forgoe the 200/230 mm top exhaust because I will be puliing more air into the case through the exhaust as you mentioned. Would 2 x 120mm front and 1 x 120 rear create more equalization? and have the top just left as mesh.

Removing the xdock PCB will only remove the frame work behind the clips while leaving the front clips for the xdock in place? I dont want a big gaping hole there either.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caesu*
> 
> Thanks for the reply! I think I will forgoe the 200/230 mm top exhaust because I will be puliing more air into the case through the exhaust as you mentioned. Would 2 x 120mm front and 1 x 120 rear create more equalization? and have the top just left as mesh.
> 
> *Removing the xdock PCB will only remove the frame work behind the clips while leaving the front clips for the xdock in place? I dont want a big gaping hole there either.*


I didn't take mine off but from what I see taking off that PCB will then only expose the rear of the Hotswap bays and you won't have a gaping hole.

To the first paragraph: what are you using as a CPU cooler? Otherwise with the system I built in this case for my brother there's 2 140mm medium speed Yate Loon fans as intake and 1 120mm medium speed Yate Loon as an exhaust controlled using a Sunbeam Rheosmart 3 channel fan controller incorporated inside the case and using a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo CPU cooler. This is i5 2500k running at stock speed and all is well in cooling. There's photos of this build in this thread.


----------



## caesu

I was thinking of getting the Zalman CNPS9900MAX-R actually. I like the clearance it gives all around in height and width around the board. The Coolmaster Hyper 212 is my next choice actually. Im not huge on overclocking. I dont mind a minor overclock on cards and CPU but nothing more. The reason I want to have a balanced airflow is more for dust control. Obviously the worst thing I can do is make the exhaust much stronger then the intake so Im pulling more air in from every hole in that respect.

I do like some aesthetics and from what I see the front case fans arnt LED lit, which is a let down since I have to replace them. So Im mulling 140mm Cooler Masters or 120mm for the fronts, combined with a Cooler Master 120mm rear.

for example, Cooler Master R4-L2R-20 120mm Red LED Case Fan 2000RPM 69CFM 19DBA 3/4 Pin x 3

The top exhaust Im letting go as I dont think I can balance the airflow with that much pull out now unless I get some serious intake from the front.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Or you can make the top panel fan intake as some people have done and that will give you great airflow with minimual noise but that will also pull in alot of dust as well.

In short, the HAF series cases arn't designed to be good at dust control, their called High Air Flow not Dust Eliminator Series


----------



## caesu

Hah! True there. The case is very versatile for fan configurations....makes it hard to decide whats best. I figure people who want the 200/230mm pouring down on the board and components are going for maximum air cooling.

I think I will stick with 2x 120mm intake in the front and 1 x 120mm rear exhaust. I'll leave the top as passive exhaust through the mesh. Pretty standard generic design I guess.

The equivalent 120mm Cooler Master fan pulls in 69 cfm while the 140mm version is around 60, though Im sure its a bit more quiet. I'll take the higher airflow here.

I just hope I dont have any trouble with that 190mm PSU


----------



## Adenilson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Patriicius*
> 
> I might try that!
> A fellow Brazilian, has, as I came to know through this topic, succesfully imported a XB case!
> I sent him a PM asking for more information, but still waiting for an answear!
> Thanks a lot!


Hi Patriicius,PM answered


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caesu*
> 
> Hah! True there. The case is very versatile for fan configurations....makes it hard to decide whats best. I figure people who want the 200/230mm pouring down on the board and components are going for maximum air cooling.
> 
> I think I will stick with 2x 120mm intake in the front and 1 x 120mm rear exhaust. I'll leave the top as passive exhaust through the mesh. Pretty standard generic design I guess.
> 
> The equivalent 120mm Cooler Master fan pulls in 69 cfm while the 140mm version is around 60, though Im sure its a bit more quiet. I'll take the higher airflow here.
> 
> I just hope I dont have any trouble with that 190mm PSU


If noise is not a high priority you also have the option of using the 80mm rear fan mounts as intake too. Everyone forgets about the 80mils







Heck if money isn't an issue and you would like to cut down on the noise level, check out the Noctua NF-R8's *here*. You can run these little guys as low as 800rpm and there oil-pressure bearings are very quite.

I also heard that you are concerned about dust? There was a guy somewhere on the forums that was making dust filter mods for the side panels and bottom vents, might want to think about those options as well. It would be quite easy to get some fabric screen and cut them to fit all the vents that do not have fans mounted to them, it will also help with the overall case acoustics.









bottom vents may bring in a lot of dust if case is on the floor:


----------



## iARDAs

How is the overall airflow in this case guys?

Haf X standards?


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I want to see pics of that bad boy all lit up!


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

How much of the front panel did you need to trim? Thinking i'll just install my Aerocools inside so more of the LED lighting stays in


----------



## Patriicius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adenilson*
> 
> Hi Patriicius,PM answered


Real cool guy! Helped me with tons of good info!


----------



## caesu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> If noise is not a high priority you also have the option of using the 80mm rear fan mounts as intake too. Everyone forgets about the 80mils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck if money isn't an issue and you would like to cut down on the noise level, check out the Noctua NF-R8's *here*. You can run these little guys as low as 800rpm and there oil-pressure bearings are very quite.
> I also heard that you are concerned about dust? There was a guy somewhere on the forums that was making dust filter mods for the side panels and bottom vents, might want to think about those options as well. It would be quite easy to get some fabric screen and cut them to fit all the vents that do not have fans mounted to them, it will also help with the overall case acoustics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bottom vents may bring in a lot of dust if case is on the floor:


I wish money wasnt an option hah! I think this is a amazing case at the price they are going for. Unique and will sit on my table beside my desk without looking odd (square table, 55x 55 LxW) with a sqaure box smaller in dimension then a taller tower.

Noise is less an issue since the case is about 3-4 feet from where Im sitting. And I like the sound of a few fans going. I'll look into those 80mm as intakes though Im not so sure how effective they will be since that rack in front of them will hold just 1 SSD drive really lol.....


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> How much of the front panel did you need to trim? Thinking i'll just install my Aerocools inside so more of the LED lighting stays in


I don't know about everyone else but I just took the whole tab off. It comes off very easy.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> How much of the front panel did you need to trim? Thinking i'll just install my Aerocools inside so more of the LED lighting stays in
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about everyone else but I just took the whole tab off. It comes off very easy.
Click to expand...

I know exactly what you mean as I did a clean break right to the end with my personal XB in which I need to do a build in yet - I only installed my 2 140mm YL fans in front a 120mm YL in the rear.


----------



## caesu

Thanks everyone for helping me sort out my remaining questions. I just purchased the case which I consider quite a good deal compared to the HAF X tower which is at least 50%+ more in price.


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I want to see pics of that bad boy all lit up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Very cool picture of your XB ClickJ, I updated your linked name in the OP with this one.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caesu*
> 
> Thanks everyone for helping me sort out my remaining questions. *I just purchased the case* which I consider quite a good deal compared to the HAF X tower which is at least 50%+ more in price.


Yeayyyyyyy!


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*


Very cool indeed.


----------



## t77snapshot

More parts have arrived for the final build.. Soooo excited!!!

All I need is a few more fittings, cd/dvd drive and a gpu.


----------



## caesu

Just a follow up question to installing the 190mm PSU comfortably. Again, I dont care for the x-dock feature really.

I was looking more at pictures of the bay since I have not received my case yet, as it is on order. It seems the actual X-Dock cage is solderned down and cant be removed? However, the X-dock backplate where the PSU connections attach can be removed as I can see screws there. If the cage cannot be taken out, but the x-dock backplate can, do you think it would be easy or wise to route the PSU cables through the side of the cage where there are relative large gaps? I included a picture? Im not sure if this is what was meant by removing the PCB to give it more space?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

I mean just remove the PCB board and you can stuff the cables into the X-dock if your that tight on space since you won't use it as thats what I did with mine. And yes, you would have to dremel/drill to remove the riveted in cage which woudln't be a very good idea if you change your mind about the x-doc.


----------



## caesu

Thanks again, I got it now. I also found a picture with a 191mm PSU installed in the HAF Xb without removal of the PCB as well.

This is an Ultra X3 800w PSU into the bay,



So I guess I will play with it and see if I want to remove the board or not.


----------



## PiERiT

Encountered something strange when installing my second 680. After doing so, the X-Dock wouldn't properly power my hard drive. It would power my SSD, but not my HDD, even if the HDD was the only thing plugged in. SSD worked in both slots, HDD didn't work in either. I had to re-seat the molex cable, which is a pain to do considering its location.

It's been fine since, but I'm a bit worried. That cable was never touched during the install, and I have plenty of power for all of my components. It just kinda stopped working.


----------



## caesu

Maybe the connector just shook loose at one point or another and reseating it just wedged it back in?


----------



## PiERiT

Possible, but I didn't do any work anywhere near that connector. It's just as snug now as it was before I re-seated it.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiERiT*
> 
> Possible, but I didn't do any work anywhere near that connector. It's just as snug now as it was before I re-seated it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiERiT*
> 
> Encountered something strange when installing my second 680. After doing so, the X-Dock wouldn't properly power my hard drive. It would power my SSD, but not my HDD, even if the HDD was the only thing plugged in. SSD worked in both slots, HDD didn't work in either. I had to re-seat the molex cable, which is a pain to do considering its location.
> 
> It's been fine since, but I'm a bit worried. That cable was never touched during the install, and I have plenty of power for all of my components. It just kinda stopped working.


Are you overclocking the GPU's?

Also at stock GeForce GTX 680 SLI-ed those together require you to have a 750 Watt power supply unit as minimum I believe, so the question is the PSU being a bit too taxed?

I know you have an AX750 PSU.


----------



## PiERiT

I don't think it's related to the 680. That's just when it happened. I removed it (among other things) while troubleshooting.

Loose connector is the likely culprit but... it wasn't loose. I may have a bad cable, or the X-Dock board may be faulty.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiERiT*
> 
> I don't think it's related to the 680. That's just when it happened. I removed it (among other things) while troubleshooting.
> 
> Loose connector is the likely culprit but... it wasn't loose. I may have a bad cable, or the X-Dock board may be faulty.


Maybe one wire in the molex or the end that plugs into the PSU pulled out a bit - that'll do it.


----------



## CTM Audi

Picked on of these up at microcenter last night. Love the whole design, but have a few small quality issues. Mostly cheap stripped screws, and over tightened thumb screws.

Going all black and blue, and will have some pics soon!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Picked on of these up at microcenter last night. Love the whole design, but have a few small quality issues. Mostly cheap stripped screws, and over tightened thumb screws.
> 
> Going all black and blue, and will have some pics soon!


Maybe exchange it for another?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Picked on of these up at microcenter last night. Love the whole design, but have a few small quality issues. Mostly cheap stripped screws, and over tightened thumb screws.
> Going all black and blue, and will have some pics soon!


If screws are stripped, I would take it back and see if they will do an exchange. Shouldn't be a big deal, since MC is usually pretty good about those kind of things.


----------



## ShotgunBFFL

Wohoo


----------



## catdog13

I finally got mine

Sent from my iPhone 5


----------



## CTM Audi

MC is a 45min drive for me, and I got the last one they had in stock. The screws were the fan screws, which I was able to get out. I have plenty of extras.

My full build is done now. Just need to get PSU extension cables because I have a black/blue build, and the EVGA PSU I got has red sleeved PCIe cables. Thats what I love about this case, is being able to use any PSU and hide the color of it.

Replaced all the fans with blue LED 1k RPM cooler masters, have a M5A99FX Pro R2, and a Zalman AIO water cooler that is a fat single 120 rad thats painted blue. Replaced all the black thumb screws with blue anodized ones. Then have a Corsair K90, M90, and Vengance 1500 headphones.

I want to see if there is a way to replace the red power LED on the case to blue. Thats the only thing throwing it off.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Well i'm a bit peeved at Corsair and or Cooler Master right now. Just got my lovely brand new Corsair AX750 with free sleeving and was excited to install it tonight only to find a real frustrating issue. The gap distance with the HAF XB case isnt' enough to allow for the fan grill on my AX750 to slide through the back. No matter if I installed it from the rear of chassis or interior wise, it kept hanging up on the rear edge, no matter what I tried, it wouldn't budge

So I was either forced to dremel the fan screws and grill on the PSU and void my 7 year warranty, dremel my nice case just for two damn screws or remove the screws entirely. I opted for the non damaging way and removed the screws and yet it was STILL so tight of a fit that I scratched my case pushing the PSU through and tore the label on my brand new PSU just getting the PSU installed. I"m not to thrilled atm about this, so I wanted to make this an aware issue with people who were gonna get this case as well as Cooler Master themselves, because this just shouldn't happen


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Well i'm a bit peeved at Corsair and or Cooler Master right now. Just got my lovely brand new Corsair AX750 with free sleeving and was excited to install it tonight only to find a real frustrating issue. The gap distance with the HAF XB case isnt' enough to allow for the fan grill on my AX750 to slide through the back. No matter if I installed it from the rear of chassis or interior wise, it kept hanging up on the rear edge, no matter what I tried, it wouldn't budge
> 
> So I was either forced to dremel the fan screws and grill on the PSU and void my 7 year warranty, dremel my nice case just for two damn screws or remove the screws entirely. I opted for the non damaging way and removed the screws and yet it was STILL so tight of a fit that I scratched my case pushing the PSU through and tore the label on my brand new PSU just getting the PSU installed. I"m not to thrilled atm about this, so I wanted to make this an aware issue with people who were gonna get this case as well as Cooler Master themselves, because this just shouldn't happen
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Damn sorry to hear about this most annoying issue regarding your psu, I think this is the fault of Cooler Master.







My Kingwin Mach1 psu barely fit inside as well, it was an extremely tight fit and I don't understand why CM couldn't have left a couple mm extra...I mean the external bracket would have covered the gap anyways. How long is your psu? You could maybe mount it from the inside and make one of those flush plate mods like Ramsey did, he has the same one as you I believe.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Yeah, I don't have tools, space or skills to do mod like that.


----------



## Ramsey77

Mine wouldn't slide through from the rear either, but i had no problems fitting it from the inside.


----------



## CTM Audi

My EVGA 750W slid through fine without issues. But my OCZ ZS series 550w PSU in my HTPC got torn all up when trying to slide it in my Lian Li PC-Q08. I dont get why they have to make it such a tight fit either. A few mm of space wouldnt hurt anything.

I was also a little dissapointed there was no way at all to use my rubber PSU silencer on the XB.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Well I'm either returning or selling the AX750 I just freaking got cause I just saw that Newegg is having insane deals on Corsair PSU's. I ordered the brand spanking new AX860 with free shipping, promo code for 15% off and then $20 MIR, so I get an even more powerful and efficient PSU for an amazing $150 when all is said and done! I passed on the 860i model cause the Corsair software has not been getting good reviews from owners for the new AXi series and it just wasn't worth the $30 premium either IMO

Sad thing is, this will put off showing my HAF XB build until I figure this colored sleeved cable situation out for the new PSU and if I can use the standard AX series cables or if I have to wait/buy the new cables for the new update AX/AXi series of PSU's *sigh* Was so looking forward to showing my baby this weekend too after installing my new LED Aerocool fans tomorrow....


----------



## blackend

I just bought 3 haf xb window type


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackend*
> 
> I just bought 3 haf xb window type


What?? I thought the window model wasn't out on the market yet? Well I know the panel isn't sold separately yet.









Well I am a bit jealouse haha!

*Welcome to the Haf-XB Case Club blackend*


----------



## blackend

i just bought them for each 75us in our country


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> What?? I thought the window model wasn't out on the market yet? Well I know the panel isn't sold separately yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am a bit jealouse haha!
> *Welcome to the Haf-XB Case Club blackend*


Same here, although If i didn't have the top fan in mine my gpus might melt.


----------



## BVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caesu*
> 
> Thanks for the reply! I think I will forgoe the 200/230 mm top exhaust because I will be puliing more air into the case through the exhaust as you mentioned. Would 2 x 120mm front and 1 x 120 rear create more equalization? and have the top just left as mesh.
> Removing the xdock PCB will only remove the frame work behind the clips while leaving the front clips for the xdock in place? I dont want a big gaping hole there either.


I use it as an intake to help cool the RAM & mobo.


----------



## BVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caesu*
> 
> Just a follow up question to installing the 190mm PSU comfortably. Again, I dont care for the x-dock feature really.
> I was looking more at pictures of the bay since I have not received my case yet, as it is on order. It seems the actual X-Dock cage is solderned down and cant be removed? However, the X-dock backplate where the PSU connections attach can be removed as I can see screws there. If the cage cannot be taken out, but the x-dock backplate can, do you think it would be easy or wise to route the PSU cables through the side of the cage where there are relative large gaps? I included a picture? Im not sure if this is what was meant by removing the PCB to give it more space?


I removed the HSB PCB no problem. Drive fit just fine w/o it. Now I dont have to worry about my kids opening the HSB door and screwing up my RAID0 array.

Edit: Someone mentioned about the PSU fitment. I installed mine from inside as well. And its a huge 1000w Rosewill jobber. That was fun....


----------



## UnrulyCactus

Count me in


----------



## caesu

Hey guys, just wanted to double check before grabbing some case fans. The BitFenix Spectre Pro 120mm Case fans shouldnt be a problem installing? I see some people installed these fans on the Xb but all I see are140mm. Any issues with mounting holes not lining up with the 120mm? I figure 120mm standard is a standard but Ive seen standards that dont line up too









I think these fans look great!


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnrulyCactus*
> 
> Count me in


That blue rad looks cool man.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caesu*
> 
> Hey guys, just wanted to double check before grabbing some case fans. The BitFenix Spectre Pro 120mm Case fans shouldnt be a problem installing? I see some people installed these fans on the Xb but all I see are140mm. Any issues with mounting holes not lining up with the 120mm? I figure 120mm standard is a standard but Ive seen standards that dont line up too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think these fans look great!


There are mounting holes for 120 and 140 fans up front, and like you said, if those fans are "standard" you are good to go inside or outside the frame.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

That 580 is crying for a backplate, it would really slicken up the interior. Blue rad is something I haven't seen before, a nice unique touch


----------



## UnrulyCactus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> That 580 is crying for a backplate, it would really slicken up the interior. Blue rad is something I haven't seen before, a nice unique touch


Thanks.

Yeah, I have a LOT of work to go. Just got the radiator/loop setup last night for the first time.

That's a Danger Den GT Stealth in a not-too-common factory available blue finish. I'll have a matching colored backplate and waterblock and black/blue MDPC-X sleeved cables soon....a few other surprises as well.


----------



## Blanceasy

And she is ready.... lol


----------



## blackend

Her is my pc





my score 3dmark 11


----------



## Adenilson

A reference size of our HAF XB with other cases : CoolerMaster ELITE 100 - Silverstone GD07 - BITFENIX PRODIGY


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Well I finally got my Aerocools after a VERY late and tired UPS driver dropped them off. Spent an hour getting them hooked up and installed and only to be...... dissapointed. First major thing was even with the fans in silent voltage mode, the twin 140mm still have a pretty loud "wooshing" sound being in in the front of such an open chassis grill, my Gentle Typhoon AP-13's were A LOT quieter despite the lower airflow and im willing to bet even my AP-14's would sound much quieter. The 120mm Aerocool is much more gentle with its airflow noise but that leads to the next dissapointment, I don't like how the case lights up with these clear plastic fan cases which is something I was worried about from the beginning vs if the frames were smoked tinted.

Too much of the red LED light mixes in with the clear fan chassis and basically becomes a weird " color mix" effect inside the case, especially with the white fan blades. The white blades do like when not in motion, adding nice contrast to all the black and red in the case but beyond that, its simply not having the desired lighting effect that I was hoping for and with the noise issue on top of it, looks I'll be sending back to newegg and starting from square one

*sigh* Sure am eating restocking fee's lately, I need to get this figured out fan and lighting wise. Now I wish I had given the Bit Fenix's a try but lots of people said they have clicking noise issues at low RPM's and that would drive me insane with this case. Thinking of just getting a small white LED strip to contrast with the red LED's and then stick with regular non LED case fans. I know Corsairs have been getting alot of attention but i've AP-13 and 14 Gentle typhoons just sitting here so maybe i'll get some rubber vibration screws and attach them that way to reduce noise a bit as the ones that come with the Aerocools are nice and LOTS easier then dealing with screws.

Sigh....trial and error in the end I guess.




























I did get my AX750 yesterday and I really did like how the white cables looked in the case but then I saw Newegg was having a great deal on the new AX/i platinum psu series so I ordered a AX860 thanks to Corsair, im gonna get a full refund and no restocking fee for AX750.










Just sucks over all cause I was really looking forward to getting this all done and showing of my case and now thats put on hold till I get all this sorted out


----------



## Adenilson

Let's see if the HAF XB supports the hardware that was inside the Corsair Obsidian 800D











*Mobo/CPU* : GA-58-UD3R [ _GIGABYTE_ ] + i7 975x *|* *CPU Cooler* : H100 [ _CORSAIR_ ] *|* *Ram* : 3x4GB [ _G.SKILL Sniper_ ] *|* *PSU* : HX-1000/HX620 [ _CORSAIR_ ] *|* *HDD* : 2x 2TB 3.5" [ _WD/Seagate_ ] + 1x 64GB 2.5" SSD [ _Kingston_ ]















...and finally












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> *Adenilson - nice photos, welcome to the club!*
> 
> *Looks like some people sat on your box while eating lunch, but good thing your case is fine.*


Thanks , fortunately arrived without problems









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Okay so I got a few questions about this BEAUTIFUL case.
> 1. How good is the support for water cooling?
> 3. I keep hearing that with a large power unit that the bottom of the case lacks air flow, true?
> If this case works well with air flow/ and or water cooling plus space for two full graphics cards, I'll know what to buy.


1.The H100 from Corsair easy fit.
3.The bottom has a filter that retains the dust and keeps the air circulating in the PSU , look :


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> *Welcome to the Haf-XB case club Adenilson*


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caesu*
> 
> Hi all, I just joined this board mainly because of this HAF XB fan thread. I really like this case, as it will fit my space perfectly. It isnt overly heavy, so its easier to carry around. And it's unique. I like that.
> My main concern is a few things, which I am having a hard time finding as I was browsing this thread.
> 3. My main concern is last. PSU length. The case states a maximum 180mm length PSU. However, the PSU I am really aiming for is the Seasonic-X 1050w. It's length is 190mm. Will 10mm be such a huge issue especially since I have no interest in utilizing the X-Dock? I plan to leave the X-Dock as is, with no future consideration for use. Will a 190mm PSU work in this case? If not, the Corsair AX850 is the other option being shorter then 180mm, but I rather have a bit more overhead in the watts since their prices are so similar at times.
> Thanks to anyone who can help me answer these questions as they are the only things holding me from taking the plunge.


The HX1000 has 200mm and i can accommodate the cables


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Wow, those Zalmans sure are wicked looking, whats the noise output from those things like?


----------



## Adenilson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Wow, those Zalmans sure are wicked looking, whats the noise output from those things like?


Very low noise and good airflow, the 4 connected in H100


----------



## catdog13

Got mind all set up. Haven't done anything special on it yet.

Sent from my iPhone 5


----------



## Krazzed

Just got my case, waiting on a few more parts then ill be posting pics!









@Binary Ecyrb love your outside case design, looks so sexy. Did you do that yourself?!

Edit: Alright i feel like this is a stupid question but do you think i should install my psu upside down so the fan is going out the bottom?


----------



## catdog13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazzed*
> 
> Edit: Alright i feel like this is a stupid question but do you think i should install my psu upside down so the fan is going out the bottom?


Yes, yes you should


----------



## barkinos98

im just waiting for this case to come to turkey







i've had enough with big and slow rigs, need to get it fast or smaller or both lololol


----------



## blackend

final pic


----------



## senna89

Have you had any sort of problems whit this chassis ?

the build quality is ok or is not much precise ?
*And the PCI card brackets make a perfect contact whit the frame of case ?* or stay sightly raised ?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazzed*
> 
> Just got my case, waiting on a few more parts then ill be posting pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Binary Ecyrb love your outside case design, looks so sexy. Did you do that yourself?!
> Edit: Alright i feel like this is a stupid question but do you think i should install my psu upside down so the fan is going out the bottom?


Yes, the case was designed for the fan to be facing down towards the filtered vent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackend*
> 
> final pic


Looks crazy good. We have a lot of good looking rigs in this thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Have you had any sort of problems whit this chassis ?
> the build quality is ok or is not much precise ?
> *And the PCI card brackets make a perfect contact whit the frame of case ?* or stay sightly raised ?


Build quality is excellent. Not sure what you're asking, but the GPU fits like it should.


----------



## t77snapshot

OP Updated, welcome new members!


----------



## Adenilson

Final shot after sleeved











Please *t77snapshot* update my picture on the official page for one of these


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adenilson*
> 
> Final shot after sleeved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please *t77snapshot* update my picture on the official page for one of these


OP updated with your first pic.









Looks so much better with the sleeve work! what happened with the white zalman fans? Are you still using a push/pull config on your radiator?


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Have you had any sort of problems whit this chassis ?
> the build quality is ok or is not much precise ?
> *And the PCI card brackets make a perfect contact whit the frame of case ?* or stay sightly raised ?


are all you fine about this question ?


----------



## senna89

*Legitreviews Review :*


Quote:


> _This was a bit of concern with me, once I put the motherboard tray into the main chassis of the HAF XB my expansion cards did not go completely down to the PCI expansion ports of the chassis. I tore apart the entire chassis a couple of times to see if I can see what was causing this issue, I could not find anything. The only thing I can think of is that the motherboard tray was slightly bent that could possibly cause this problem._


*LINK*


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> *Legitreviews Review :*
> 
> *LINK*


my friend's HAFX had the same problem, but with 2 persons, one to cause stress and another to screw in, it works.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> my friend's HAFX had the same problem, but with 2 persons, one to cause stress and another to screw in, it works.


Is it a known problem for this chassis ?
why some users seems dont see this thing ?

Your Corsair have the same problem ? My CM690 also have this problem and the VGA braket tends to tilt down.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Is it a known problem for this chassis ?
> why some users seems dont see this thing ?
> Your Corsair have the same problem ? My CM690 also have this problem and the VGA braket tends to tilt down.


Mine fit like they are supposed to.



Could it be a problem with the VGA bracket and not the case?


----------



## watsaname

I am very interested in getting this case, but I have a quick question about clearance issue.

I currently have a Gigabyte 7950 which is about 290mm long and I was thinking about ordering a XSPC Watercooling kit. The radiator for this kit is 35mm thick. Both the graphics card and the radiator comes out to 325mm. Will there be enough space to do this safely? I saw a few pictures where people were able to fit a rad and a pretty large card in, but nothing the size of the 7950.

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watsaname*
> 
> I am very interested in getting this case, but I have a quick question about clearance issue.
> I currently have a Gigabyte 7950 which is about 290mm long and I was thinking about ordering a XSPC Watercooling kit. The radiator for this kit is 35mm thick. Both the graphics card and the radiator comes out to 325mm. Will there be enough space to do this safely? I saw a few pictures where people were able to fit a rad and a pretty large card in, but nothing the size of the 7950.
> Thanks for any feedback!


I have that same card, there is a little over 65mm of space after the tail end of the card, plus the 25mm+ between the outside of the case frame and the front panel. So you can have fan/case/rad up to 40mm/fan, or fan/case/rad up to 65mm.


----------



## t77snapshot




----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*


Thanks t77, the same with you and yours!


----------



## Ramsey77

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## nickt1862




----------



## Trailboss3

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## tastegw

Hi, new here! Came across this thread on a google search.

I recently purchased a Haf XB for an upcoming build and plan on modding it.
I will be doing a Harley Davidson theme.

• top panel window (clear) with custom etched logo

(Rough scetch)
• top panel redone with brushed aluminum
• both side panels redone with brushed aluminum
• both side panels equipped with 3"OD custom exhaust pipes

(Not yet cut to form)
Also equipped with 80mm fans making these pipes actual exhausts
• both side panels equipped with "flame" window cutouts using transparent orange acrylic (amber)

• front panel mesh removed and replaced by either brushed aluminum or aluminum black diamond plate
• front panel equipped with 2X overkill grills mounted on fan holes

• front equipped with 2X 140mm COUGER silent fans + nut covers mounted on them with matching paint



Unsure on exact build going in this case when it's done, but I do plan on using the next gen nVidia gpu(s), AIO water cooling solution for CPU by CM, modular CM PSU with custom orange sleeving, everything else depends on what platform I choose to go with. Will update as work begins and progresses.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tastegw*
> 
> Hi, new here! Came across this thread on a google search.
> 
> I recently purchased a Haf XB for an upcoming build and plan on modding it.
> I will be doing a Harley Davidson theme.
> 
> • top panel window (clear) with custom etched logo
> 
> (Rough scetch)
> • top panel redone with brushed aluminum
> • both side panels redone with brushed aluminum
> • both side panels equipped with 3"OD custom exhaust pipes
> 
> (Not yet cut to form)
> Also equipped with 80mm fans making these pipes actual exhausts
> • both side panels equipped with "flame" window cutouts using transparent orange acrylic (amber)
> 
> • front panel mesh removed and replaced by either brushed aluminum or aluminum black diamond plate
> • front panel equipped with 2X overkill grills mounted on fan holes
> 
> • front equipped with 2X 140mm COUGER silent fans + nut covers mounted on them with matching paint
> 
> 
> 
> Unsure on exact build going in this case when it's done, but I do plan on using the next gen nVidia gpu(s), AIO water cooling solution for CPU by CM, modular CM PSU with custom orange sleeving, everything else depends on what platform I choose to go with. Will update as work begins and progresses.


Welcome!

Looking very forward to seeing your special themed build.


----------



## watsaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> I have that same card, there is a little over 65mm of space after the tail end of the card, plus the 25mm+ between the outside of the case frame and the front panel. So you can have fan/case/rad up to 40mm/fan, or fan/case/rad up to 65mm.


Alright, awesome. Thanks for the measurements!


----------



## Lareson

http://www.overclock.net/t/1302307/build-log-cooler-master-haf-xb-red-gamer-mk2-5-wc-project/0_30

So.....



Just got the loop finished today! I really do like this case, has ample space for everything, only casualty on it was my MSI 670 which I had to bend that decorative black shroud that was on it so it didn't hit the fan, but other than that, it works out pretty well for what I wanted to do!

Would also like to mention, the Maximus V Formula fits completely fine inside of this case. Even though they state it as an "extended ATX" board, there's still about an inch of space before the edge of the mobo hits the edge of the motherboard tray.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

I"m seeing more reviews on newegg with people frying their HDD's in the X-dock, this is really making me nervous if I ever wanna try to use mine.

Lareson, can you post another pick so I can see how well that eATX mobo fits in?


----------



## Lareson

Sure, this is probably the best one I have that shows the mobo in place with how much room I have:



Mind you, the Maximus V Formula is a faux E-ATX. It has to be classified as that as it's bigger than the ATX standard, but it's not as big as a true E-ATX. From the screws on the far right side, it only stick out about a 1/2 inch more than a standard ATX size board. A real E-ATX board will not fit in this case.


----------



## watsaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> I"m seeing more reviews on newegg with people frying their HDD's in the X-dock, this is really making me nervous if I ever wanna try to use mine.
> Lareson, can you post another pick so I can see how well that eATX mobo fits in?


A couple pages back, a guy took out the xdock board and just used a regular sata cable and sata power cable. It seems like the board is only held in by a couple screws. So you can do that if you fear that your x dock is faulty.


----------



## Lareson

I thought I'd share how my temps are going.



Seems to stay pretty cool, with only about a 10C difference between idle and full load. Much better than I was getting with my H50!


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> I"m seeing more reviews on newegg with people frying their HDD's in the X-dock, this is really making me nervous if I ever wanna try to use mine.


Maybe find yourself an old hdd that you don't really care about to test both docks for a few weeks, I know that option sounds strange but that is what I plan on doing. I have an 80GB drive that is really noisy and slow. I will never use it for anything else so it's going to be my test object. I myself need the X-dock feature for many reasons so I am going to remove my pcb plate and check all solder points/ resisters (if any) for defects just in case.


----------



## Mattpwns1

Ordered mine yesterday from Newegg! Should be here Tuesday and I'll share my build. Super excited!


----------



## lauboi

Shes ready!! I dont have a log of this. My xmas present


----------



## PiERiT

I dunno how you guys get such good pictures.









Here's a new one for the OP with my second 680 installed.


----------



## ShotgunBFFL

Use good lighting instead of a flash


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiERiT*
> 
> I dunno how you guys get such good pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a new one for the OP with my second 680 installed.


how-to-photograph-your-rig


----------



## CTM Audi

Made some changes to my rig, and now have an H100i and new PSU on the way. Pics when its finally done.


----------



## Lareson

Thought I'd share some more pics:





I'll be taking some more here soon, just need to find time to do it as I have to get my studio set back up.

And to help those with taking pictures, you can use your flash, but only external ones. Built-ins are complete crap. For instance when I shot these pics, I angled my flash up 45 degrees, turned the power up a bit, and pulled out the little white reflector card. That way, your flash fires up and bounces off the card, giving a nicer even light compared to the flash parallel to the subject.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

I got some belated Christmas gifts today and thought I would pass alot some teaser shots of my "Dark Wind" build with my HAF XB! Got some more stuff coming within the next week or so and I'm real excited to see the end result!


----------



## ketapang

This case looks really awesome. This could be my next case.








Anyway i wonder if NH-D14 will fit in this case.


----------



## ClickJacker

Has anyone tried fitting a dual 140mm rad in the front of this thing yet?


----------



## mavisky

Looking into buying one of these in the next week or so, but not sure what I want to do about colors for modding the case.

I'm in a bit of a bind as I just updated my mobo to a ASUS M599FX Pro R2.0 which is covered in large blue heat sinks, and my GPU's are just chrome MSI TFII 560 ti's. This would make me want to do a blue motif with the color and all, but the case led's are red and I've already got two blue rigs in the house. Originally I was thinking of doing the Lepa Casino's in the front cage with red led's, but worried that they'll be too bight since this case will be on my desk instead of under it. for a change. That got me thinking of doing non-led fans like corsairs AF140's in the front and SP120's on my H80 with the colored rings and then using either some cold cathode lighting or led lighting around the inner frame of the case, but still I run into the issue of what color to use as I'm afraid that the red and blue will clash, and a red white and blue motif seems too cliche and over the top.

Any input? would the led's inside the power switch be easily replaced?


----------



## mavisky

Current rig that will be getting swapped into the Haf XB

Room lighting is color controllable.


















Misspelled while on the crapper via my Droid Razr


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> Thought I'd share some more pics:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be taking some more here soon, just need to find time to do it as I have to get my studio set back up.
> And to help those with taking pictures, you can use your flash, but only external ones. Built-ins are complete crap. For instance when I shot these pics, I angled my flash up 45 degrees, turned the power up a bit, and pulled out the little white reflector card. That way, your flash fires up and bounces off the card, giving a nicer even light compared to the flash parallel to the subject.


How is the fit with all the watercooling bits inside?

Strongly considering buying this case for my next folding/gaming rig.


----------



## Ramsey77

http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/cpu_cooler/kraken_x60

I wonder if one of these would fit in the front? Anandtech liked it a lot.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> Has anyone tried fitting a dual 140mm rad in the front of this thing yet?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/cpu_cooler/kraken_x60
> I wonder if one of these would fit in the front? Anandtech liked it a lot.


A 2x140mm rad will fit, depending on the motherboard you use. If you have 90* SATA ports, and a normal length board, you will probably not be able to. With the thin rad of the X60, it would work if you put the fans on the outside. Push/pull likely wouldnt. A thicker rad likely wouldnt work at all. But if you have SATA ports on the board facing up, then it should be fine.


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> A 2x140mm rad will fit, depending on the motherboard you use. If you have 90* SATA ports, and a normal length board, you will probably not be able to. With the thin rad of the X60, it would work if you put the fans on the outside. Push/pull likely wouldnt. A thicker rad likely wouldnt work at all. But if you have SATA ports on the board facing up, then it should be fine.


I'm pretty sure you could do push/pull as long as you can keep the rad + one set of fans under 60mm.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> I'm pretty sure you could do push/pull as long as you can keep the rad + one set of fans under 60mm.


With my board and SATA cables, max would be 50mm. I dont think there are 25mm rads.

Depends on the board though.


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> How is the fit with all the watercooling bits inside?
> Strongly considering buying this case for my next folding/gaming rig.


It's snug with this rad and motherboard, but works. Mainly because I have a 45mm thick rad with a push-pull config and the Maximus V Formula that is a faux E-ATX, but I ran into no major issues getting everything to fit. I'm kind of locked in with what I have in there because of the water cooling as I can't remove the mobo tray without having to disassemble the whole thing. There's tons of room in the bottom to stuff the cables for PSUs in it and my pump fits fine there at the bottom since it's a fairly small but powerful one. Only thing about doing a setup with this kind of rad is graphics cards. Because MSI has a decorative metal shroud that sticks out a 1/2 an inch past the cooler on this 670, I had to bend that to make it fit, but was only a decorative thing so wasn't anything vital. I'm hoping to get some more pics of it but might do that at a later date.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Update on this guys incredible HAF XB build, the powder coating is done.

http://themodzoo.com/forum/index.php?/topic/118-project-green-machine/page__st__72


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Update on this guys incredible HAF XB build, the powder coating is done.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://themodzoo.com/forum/index.php?/topic/118-project-green-machine/page__st__72


I don't care for the color, but it looks like it is an interesting build.


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Please add me to the club. Here's my upcoming HAF XB build thread:

[Build Log] Tron Server - HAF XB Dual Xeon Sandy Bridge-EP LGA 2011 ATX

This is a server designed to support engineering sandbox development and post-production video capture/encoding work. The build features a Sandy Bridge-EP standard ATX mainboard with dual Xeon E5-2600 LGA 2011 sockets. The Cooler Master HAF XB case will feature a plethora of Noctua fans in an air-cooled configuration.

All of the parts arrive on Monday, so the build thread will be updated regularly until it's finished...


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonicAgamemnon*
> 
> Please add me to the club. Here's my upcoming HAF XB build thread:
> 
> [Build Log] Tron Server - HAF XB Dual Xeon Sandy Bridge-EP LGA 2011 ATX
> 
> This is a server designed to support engineering sandbox development and post-production video capture/encoding work. The build features a Sandy Bridge-EP standard ATX mainboard with dual Xeon E5-2600 LGA 2011 sockets. The Cooler Master HAF XB case will feature a plethora of Noctua fans in an air-cooled configuration.
> 
> All of the parts arrive on Monday, so the build thread will be updated regularly until it's finished...


Welcome to the club!

Looking so very forward to seeing your completed (heavy duty) LGA 2011 build!


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonicAgamemnon*
> 
> Please add me to the club. Here's my upcoming HAF XB build thread:
> [Build Log] Tron Server - HAF XB Dual Xeon Sandy Bridge-EP LGA 2011 ATX
> This is a server designed to support engineering sandbox development and post-production video capture/encoding work. The build features a Sandy Bridge-EP standard ATX mainboard with dual Xeon E5-2600 LGA 2011 sockets. The Cooler Master HAF XB case will feature a plethora of Noctua fans in an air-cooled configuration.
> All of the parts arrive on Monday, so the build thread will be updated regularly until it's finished...


I just read your build log and you might run into problems mounting that 200mm fan on top with those coolers. I couldn't mount mine due to interference with my cooler.


----------



## Lareson

Yeah, I'd also like to mention that the 80mm fans are kind of useless in the bottom, they don't really serve a purpose cause there's not much to cool down there and it's mainly going to be packed with wires anyways. I guess you can use them, but have them outtake cause having them intake will just make your PSU cables a dust magnet. Like what Ramsey77 said, the measurements for the maximum size CPU cooler was done without a fan on top, so you might have clearance issues there.

Also FYI, your PSU is going to be a close one to fit in there. My brother has a 1000w one that's a similar size of yours and we had to plug the modular cables in first before we installed it cause there wasn't enough room with the HDD bay right next to it. I even had some slight trouble and mine's a regular ATX sized one.


----------



## Ramsey77

I filled the lower 80mm and set them as exhaust. I know there isn't much benefit, but oh well. Airflow is airflow.


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Welcome to the club!
> 
> Looking so very forward to seeing your completed (heavy duty) LGA 2011 build!


Thank you, and thanks for any tips/tricks you may have regarding the Cooler Master case . . . or anything else for that matter.


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I just read your build log and you might run into problems mounting that 200mm fan on top with those coolers. I couldn't mount mine due to interference with my cooler.


Thanks for the heads-up. I'll check the clearances right away once the case arrives tomorrow. The Artic heat sinks are 161mm high, and since the Cooler Master 200mm fan is 30mm high the two may not fit. My Plan-B is to try this BitFenix 200x20mm fan instead. Of course, Plan-C is to forgo a top fan altogether...


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> Yeah, I'd also like to mention that the 80mm fans are kind of useless in the bottom, they don't really serve a purpose cause there's not much to cool down there and it's mainly going to be packed with wires anyways.
> 
> Also FYI, your PSU is going to be a close one to fit in there. My brother has a 1000w one that's a similar size of yours and we had to plug the modular cables in first before we installed it cause there wasn't enough room with the HDD bay right next to it. I even had some slight trouble and mine's a regular ATX sized one.


Thanks for the advice.

I'm going to install two 80mm Noctua fans because I am pondering a way to rig a Chenbro 3.5" drive cage in the location where the 2.5" Cooler Master cage usually resides. If I can manage this modification then several high-capacity disks will be installed (that generate significant heat) near these fans.

Also, I'll be sure to wire-up the power supply carefully given the tight space constraints. The Enermax unit doesn't appear to be that big despite its 1250W bronze rating: 7.48" x 5.91" x 3.39". It was a good discontinued deal and the fan noise was very low when I tested it, so I'm going to give it a go:



However, it will probably look a lot bigger once the case arrives...


----------



## tawak

upgraded my phenom x6 to fx 8350!


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonicAgamemnon*
> 
> Please add me to the club. Here's my upcoming HAF XB build thread:
> 
> [Build Log] Tron Server - HAF XB Dual Xeon Sandy Bridge-EP LGA 2011 ATX
> 
> This is a server designed to support engineering sandbox development and post-production video capture/encoding work. The build features a Sandy Bridge-EP standard ATX mainboard with dual Xeon E5-2600 LGA 2011 sockets. The Cooler Master HAF XB case will feature a plethora of Noctua fans in an air-cooled configuration.
> 
> All of the parts arrive on Monday, so the build thread will be updated regularly until it's finished...


*Welcome to the Haf-XB Case Club!*









This looks like a sweet mod SonicA! May I have permission to add your log to the "Members Build Log" section of the OP?


----------



## Rakhasa

Wow this is a badass looking case! I wish I got this instead of the HAF X, damn







!!!


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakhasa*
> 
> Wow this is a badass looking case! I wish I got this instead of the HAF X, damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!


Yeah it's like a compact version of the Haf X .. but 60-70 bucks cheaper.


----------



## toyz72

so i've had this case for some time now and really liking it. right now im trying to come up with some kind of way to cool down my hdd bay or maybe some way of relocating it. anyone else have any idea's on this ?


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> so i've had this case for some time now and really liking it. right now im trying to come up with some kind of way to cool down my hdd bay or maybe some way of relocating it. anyone else have any idea's on this ?


Kinda old-school idea, but how about an 80mm fan with air duct directed to your hdd cage?


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> Kinda old-school idea, but how about an 80mm fan with air duct directed to your hdd cage?


to funny,lol. your thinking like me now. i'm looking into maybe cutting out some 80-120mm fan holes into the door.


----------



## Lareson

The one thing I did notice about this case was that the 2.5" drive bay can be removed and moved over to another set of holes already on the case. So I'm wondering if they were originally planning on doing a 3.5" drive bay but decided on the 2.5" instead. Could probably only fit 2, maybe 3 - 3.5" drives there anyways, but 3 would be too snug for my liking.

I'm currently running 2 - 320GB HDDs and my SSD in that bay right now with my 2 - 1TB drives in the front. I know I'm eventually going to replace one of those 1TB drives with something bigger as one of them only has about 60GB left and I wouldn't mind putting those 2 320GB in RAID 0 to help with video editing. This also reminded me I need to get more Blu-rays for more archiving.


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> *Welcome to the Haf-XB Case Club!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like a sweet mod SonicA! May I have permission to add your log to the "Members Build Log" section of the OP?


Yes, please go for it.

Thanks for starting this club-- already has proven quite helpful.


----------



## toyz72

right now im not sure what i'm going to do, but something has to be done. i'm going to look into some 2.5 hdd's and see what they have to offer. i already own a two ssd's ,but i need a storage drive for other things like photo's and things like that. maybe i'll gp back to my 60 gig sdd for os,and my 128 gig for games? i would think that a 2.5 hdd would be good enough for photos and other stuff?


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> right now im not sure what i'm going to do, but something has to be done. i'm going to look into some 2.5 hdd's and see what they have to offer. i already own a two ssd's ,but i need a storage drive for other things like photo's and things like that. maybe i'll gp back to my 60 gig sdd for os,and my 128 gig for games? i would think that a 2.5 hdd would be good enough for photos and other stuff?


There was someone in here (or maybe another forum) that mounted a 3.5" hdd bay where the 2.5 cage was installed, I think they drilled a couple extra holes and used a 3.5 cage from another case. I will have to search for that mod...

Unfortunately if you want a high performance/ capacity 2.5" hdd it will cost you just as much as a ssd. Most large capacity 2.5" drives (500Gb - 1Tb) are only 5400 rpm w/ 8mb cache, instead of the common 7200 rpm w/ 16-32mb cache with most 3.5" hdds.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> maybe i'll gp back to my 60 gig sdd for os,and my 128 gig for games?


I just did the same thing.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

FYI, Cooler Master's store now has the Top window panels available. I ultimately didn't feel like making my own so I just ordered one of the first ones









http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-transparent-top-window-panel/


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> There was someone in here (or maybe another forum) that mounted a 3.5" hdd bay where the 2.5 cage was installed, I think they drilled a couple extra holes and used a 3.5 cage from another case. I will have to search for that mod...
> Unfortunately if you want a high performance/ capacity 2.5" hdd it will cost you just as much as a ssd. Most large capacity 2.5" drives (500Gb - 1Tb) are only 5400 rpm w/ 8mb cache, instead of the common 7200 rpm w/ 16-32mb cache with most 3.5" hdds.


i hear what your saying there. i still think a slower drive for photo's and stuff would be fine, even though i would buy a 7200 rpm one. i do have some extra drive cages lying around. maybe i'll research some other hdd cage options. we already know ssd's can be stuck about anywhere in a case.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

I've been really sensitive to HDD vibration and noise over the years so I've done a few mods to help isolate it in my past cases. My personal favorite is using some silicon grommets from my Antec P180 case and putting them on the bottom of my WD Caviar Black with sticky double sided tape. It works really well and I have mine below DVD drive for my large files, music,movies and pictures and my SSD is used just for programs and games.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

A little over $10 for ground FedEX shipping so I can't complain, I spend more at Frozen CPU via USPS for smaller stuff amazingly enough. Just hope its packaged well and not just thrown into an oversized envelope as i've never ordered from CM directly, so we shall see


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> A little over $10 for ground FedEX shipping so I can't complain, I spend more at Frozen CPU via USPS for smaller stuff amazingly enough. Just hope its packaged well and not just thrown into an oversized envelope as i've never ordered from CM directly, so we shall see


You'll probably get that in a spare computer case box surrounded inside by paper.


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> right now im not sure what i'm going to do, but something has to be done. i'm going to look into some 2.5 hdd's and see what they have to offer. i already own a two ssd's ,but i need a storage drive for other things like photo's and things like that. maybe i'll gp back to my 60 gig sdd for os,and my 128 gig for games? i would think that a 2.5 hdd would be good enough for photos and other stuff?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148837

The Seagate Momentus XT 750GB would be a good choice. They're only $129 right now and still cheaper than a SSD. I have the older 500GB in my MacBook and was impressed on how it works. I've seen reports that the newer ones are much better with double the SSD cache. This is probably the fastest and largest 2.5" drive you can get right now without getting one of the expensive enterprise drives or a SSD.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148837
> The Seagate Momentus XT 750GB would be a good choice. They're only $129 right now and still cheaper than a SSD. I have the older 500GB in my MacBook and was impressed on how it works. I've seen reports that the newer ones are much better with double the SSD cache. This is probably the fastest and largest 2.5" drive you can get right now without getting one of the expensive enterprise drives or a SSD.


those are the ones i been looking at. the price is on par with the 3.5 hdd's, so i cant really complain. i'm still going over some idea's on what to do. i really hate to install my os back on my 64 gig ssd. i wonder how close the performance is between the 2.5 vs the 3.5 hdd?

i'm almost to the point where i want to just gut the bottom of the case and do thing's my way.


----------



## Lareson

http://reviews.cnet.com/internal-hard-drives/seagate-momentus-xt-500gb/4505-9998_7-34109211-2.html

Here's some testing done on the older one to give you an idea how it'll perform. The old one is about on par with a VelociRaptor and is certainly the cheapest $ per GB and remember in the new ones, they double the capacity of the caching and also upgraded to SATA III.


----------



## toyz72

they seem to have good enough performance to run my games from? i also didnt know that they make a 2.5 raptor drive. there a little pricey, but still cheaper than an ssd.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236367


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> they seem to have good enough performance to run my games from? i also didnt know that they make a 2.5 raptor drive. there a little pricey, but still cheaper than an ssd.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236367


All VelociRaptor drives are actually a 2.5" form factor, but are usually built inside a 3.5" heatsink casing.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> All VelociRaptor drives are actually a 2.5" form factor, but are usually built inside a 3.5" heatsink casing.


that i did not know. i'm guessing theses would get rather hot without the heatsink?


----------



## Lareson

I've never seen how hot one of those get, but I'd always thought they were put inside that heatsink to help prevent vibrations from it spinning at 10K. Since the 2.5" drive brackets on the HAF XB don't have any cushion on them, they're all plastic, those vibrations are going to carry through the case.

But yes, the Momentus XT should run perfectly fine with games, especially games that you may play often.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> I've never seen how hot one of those get, but I'd always thought they were put inside that heatsink to help prevent vibrations from it spinning at 10K. Since the 2.5" drive brackets on the HAF XB don't have any cushion on them, they're all plastic, those vibrations are going to carry through the case.
> But yes, the Momentus XT should run perfectly fine with games, especially games that you may play often.


you got me really thinking about trying one of theses drives out. to me its almost the perfect solution for my problems.


----------



## tastegw

Work Log for my XB modding

http://www.overclock.net/t/1343497/project-log-haf-xb-codenamed-harley

thanks.


----------



## mjl4878

Can anyone comment about dust? Seriously considering this case and upgrading the front fans to some 140s silent as possible the a new silent 120 for my h50 rad. Suggestions?


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> you got me really thinking about trying one of theses drives out. to me its almost the perfect solution for my problems.


What do you got to lose? Besides spending $130 on a 750GB hybrid drive that will more than likely get you speeds in between a regular HDD and a SSD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjl4878*
> 
> Can anyone comment about dust? Seriously considering this case and upgrading the front fans to some 140s silent as possible the a new silent 120 for my h50 rad. Suggestions?


Having ran my rig in this case for about a week now, dust seems to not be an issue at the moment. Also this case is still fairly new so there haven't been too many people who have had it for a while to see how the dust buildup is inside of it. Going from a front-to-back air flow should keep dust to a minimum with the filter in the front just to keep that in mind.

Also I'd like to mention, seeing these build logs for these modded cases makes me kind of jealous and makes my little average water cooling setup look like nothing.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

My christmas present solution to dust problem


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> The one thing I did notice about this case was that the 2.5" drive bay can be removed and moved over to another set of holes already on the case. So I'm wondering if they were originally planning on doing a 3.5" drive bay but decided on the 2.5" instead. Could probably only fit 2, maybe 3 - 3.5" drives there anyways, but 3 would be too snug for my liking.
> I'm currently running 2 - 320GB HDDs and my SSD in that bay right now with my 2 - 1TB drives in the front. I know I'm eventually going to replace one of those 1TB drives with something bigger as one of them only has about 60GB left and I wouldn't mind putting those 2 320GB in RAID 0 to help with video editing. This also reminded me I need to get more Blu-rays for more archiving.


When I bought the case I didn't realize that the HDD cage only took 2.5in drives so I removed it and did like somebody else did took a drive cage from a old hp drilled some holes in the bottam of the case got some 3/4 in screws lock nuts and some wing nuts. Screwed the lock nuts onto the cage and slip the assembly in and secured it with the wing nuts in the bottom. I can unscrew the wing nuts and pull out the drive cage to get to the drives,




I also have a 3 drive to 2X5 1/2 bay device giving a total of 7 drives. The ssd will be mounted with a PCI bracket.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> My christmas present solution to dust problem


I own one and highly recommend it!

Amazon sells these for those who are interested.


----------



## Jyrri

Hello Everyone! I recently got a HAF XB case because I thought it was the coolest thing ever, and I registered here just to join the club







I've currently got all coolermaster everything (2x 140mm fans on the front (intake), 1x 120mm fan on the back (exhaust), 2x 80mm fans on the back (intake), and 1x massive 200 mm fan on top (outtake). The reason its ontop of the case is because it wouldn't fit with my V8 on the inside (stock fan that comes with it is still in there). All the fans come from my old case, and I've recently been interested in case modding, having a silent computer, and water cooling so I figured this was the place to go.

The first upgrade I want to do is silent fans, and ones that'll fit. Currently, my 200mm fan is on top of my case, because it won't fit, its too wide, and the front pannel's buttons have aren't responsive, I have to really push to get them, especially the power button. Could you guys help me out here and give me advice on what fans to pick? I'm trying to go for a white/black color scheme. (white fans, white tubing (when I do it), and white cable sleeves (when I get around to it) and all of that. I'm open to any and all advice, and if you see that I did something wrong, please do tell me.

Here's my computer.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyrri*
> 
> Hello Everyone! I recently got a HAF XB case because I thought it was the coolest thing ever, and I registered here just to join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've currently got all coolermaster everything *(2x 140mm fans on the front (intake),* 1x 120mm fan on the back (exhaust), 2x 80mm fans on the back (intake), and 1x massive 200 mm fan on top (outtake). The reason its ontop of the case is because it wouldn't fit with my V8 on the inside (stock fan that comes with it is still in there). All the fans come from my old case, and I've recently been interested in case modding, having a silent computer, and water cooling so I figured this was the place to go.
> 
> The first upgrade I want to do is silent fans, and ones that'll fit. Currently, my 200mm fan is on top of my case, because it won't fit, its too wide, *and the front pannel's buttons have aren't responsive, I have to really push to get them, especially the power button.* Could you guys help me out here and give me advice on what fans to pick? I'm trying to go for a white/black color scheme. (white fans, white tubing (when I do it), and white cable sleeves (when I get around to it) and all of that. I'm open to any and all advice, and if you see that I did something wrong, please do tell me.
> 
> Here's my computer.


Welcome to the club!

Being you have 2 140mm fans in front - Did you trim the backside of the front panel before installing it to the chassis?


----------



## Jyrri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Welcome to the club!
> 
> Being you have 2 140mm fans in front - Did you trim the backside of the front panel before installing it to the chassis?


I did not, I'm going to assume that is what I did wrong. Is there some guide or something I can follow so I don't screw up?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyrri*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Welcome to the club!
> 
> Being you have 2 140mm fans in front - Did you trim the backside of the front panel before installing it to the chassis?
> 
> 
> 
> I did not, I'm going to assume that is what I did wrong. Is there some guide or something I can follow so I don't screw up?
Click to expand...

I bet that there was "resistance" while installing your front panel.

Cooler Master goofed in that even though in the instruction manual it illustrates 140mm install on the same side as the stock fans one cannot install the front panel back unless they trim the backside of the front panel. Otherwise if you don't want to do that you would have to install them on the inside of the case. It's not at all difficult trimming, but when done you shouldn't have any problems with the Power and Reset switches anymore.

Mind you I had the "honor" (lol) of having and doing the trimming on two of these cases - one for my brother which I did a build for with photos of it in this thread and I then ordered one for myself in which I didn't do a build yet but prepped it doing the trimming and installing the 140mm Yate Loon Medium speed fans like in my brothers build.

The first pages of this thread you'll easily find where this is discussed especially by me as I was inquiring and such of where to trim - it's a tab going almost the length (with breaks) of the rear of the front panel just above the Power/Reset Buttons, USB and Mic and Headphone jack spots.

EDIT: Here's one photo credit to Ramsey77 - http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1148774/


----------



## Jyrri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I bet that there was "resistance" while installing your front panel.
> 
> Cooler Master goofed in that even though in the instruction manual it illustrates 140mm install on the same side as the stock fans one cannot install the front panel back unless they trim the backside of the front panel. Otherwise if you don't want to do that you would have to install them on the inside of the case. It's not at all difficult trimming, but when done you shouldn't have any problems with the Power and Reset switches anymore.
> 
> Mind you I had the "honor" (lol) of having and doing the trimming on two of these cases - one for my brother which I did a build for with photos of it in this thread and I then ordered one for myself in which I didn't do a build yet but prepped it doing the trimming and installing the 140mm Yate Loon Medium speed fans like in my brothers build.
> 
> The first pages of this thread you'll easily find where this is discussed especially by me as I was inquiring and such of where to trim - it's a tab going almost the length (with breaks) of the rear of the front panel just above the Power/Reset Buttons, USB and Mic and Headphone jack spots.
> 
> EDIT: Here's one photo credit to Ramsey77 - http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1148774/


Thank you, in the morning I'm gonna do some trimming.


----------



## mavisky

Got my case today. Dual Corsair AF140's for intake and dual SP120's for the H80 cooler
Coolermaster 200mm red led top fan and a pair of red led 80mm fans in the bottom. Ordered a new ssd for it and i should be getting the installation wrapped up next weekend. Pics to come.


----------



## t77snapshot

_Hello my XB friends,

Today we are starting the New Year off right with the [Official] club title approved by overclock.net







_






































*OCN Editor:*
Quote:


> Shadow_Foxx
> Today at 10:01 am
> 
> Sounds good mate, you're welcome to put the [official] tag in your group's title. Sounds like you're doing a great job, so keep up the great work. OCN needs people like you to run these great clubs, so thank you for all the work you have put in! If you have any other questions or need anything else, let me know!
> 
> Eric


*Thank you for everyone's support and Happy New Years!!!!!!

Travis-*


----------



## toyz72

good to hear:thumb: i'm waiting on a part to come in for my cooling setup. will post pic this weekend.


----------



## nickt1862

_"Today we are starting the New Year off right with the [Official] club title approved by overclock.net








"_


----------



## tastegw

The filter is removable, but a pain to do. CM could have done a better job on this feature, many ppl think its not even removable.

Waiting for next gen hardware to put in my new XB is going to be tough, but I really can't justify building a new quad core i7 rig when I already got one, so I need to wait till 22nm 6 cores, by then the 780's should be out for a bit and prices lowered a lil.

For those of you following my work log, thanks a bunch and I will get back to it in a week or two.
For everyone else, 
Check it out and tell me your suggestions / comments thus far.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1343497/project-log-haf-xb-codenamed-harley


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

I just use a swifter duster on the fan intake grills every other day and call it good.


----------



## mavisky

So apparently the 200mm top fan doesn't play nice if you have an H80 installed, didn't see that one coming. Really wishing i had a modular power supply right about now though as I've got a full run each of sata power cable and molex power cable that are just completely un-needed here.


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> So apparently the 200mm top fan doesn't play nice if you have an H80 installed, didn't see that one coming. Really wishing i had a modular power supply right about now though as I've got a full run each of sata power cable and molex power cable that are just completely un-needed here.


Good to know that with the 200mm fan. Are you doing a push-pull config with that H80 too?

Even with a modular power supply like mine, it's still a pain cause all of the wires were meant to go 2x farther than they do in this case. There's a ball of cables in my case cause of that.

My brother just got a new Corsair GS800 PSU. That one isn't modular but the cables that he wasn't using, I just zip tied and shoved them on the other side of the PSU between that and the side panel. Actually doesn't look that bad either, and kind of wished I did that now too with the excess length now that I'm thinking about that. Oh well!


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyrri*
> 
> Hello Everyone! I recently got a HAF XB case because I thought it was the coolest thing ever, and I registered here just to join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've currently got all coolermaster everything (2x 140mm fans on the front (intake), 1x 120mm fan on the back (exhaust), 2x 80mm fans on the back (intake), and 1x massive 200 mm fan on top (outtake). The reason its ontop of the case is because it wouldn't fit with my V8 on the inside (stock fan that comes with it is still in there). All the fans come from my old case, and I've recently been interested in case modding, having a silent computer, and water cooling so I figured this was the place to go.
> The first upgrade I want to do is silent fans, and ones that'll fit. Currently, my 200mm fan is on top of my case, because it won't fit, its too wide, and the front pannel's buttons have aren't responsive, I have to really push to get them, especially the power button. Could you guys help me out here and give me advice on what fans to pick? I'm trying to go for a white/black color scheme. (white fans, white tubing (when I do it), and white cable sleeves (when I get around to it) and all of that. I'm open to any and all advice, and if you see that I did something wrong, please do tell me.
> Here's my computer.


For black/white quiet fans, the NZXT FN fans are very well reviewed, with no motor noise, and good air flow. They are also very cheap.
http://www.amazon.com/120mm-Performance-120RB-Black-White/dp/B0039825LM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357187688&sr=8-1&keywords=nzxt+fn+120
http://www.amazon.com/140mm-Performance-140RB-Black-White/dp/B0039825LW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357187700&sr=8-1&keywords=nzxt+fn+140

Also, just remove the 80mm fans in the back. They do nothing unless you put HDDs and not SSDs in the bracket back there, and just add noise.

Two front fans, and one rear is really all you need with this case. Its ventilation holes are so large, and there are so many, there is plenty of ambient air coming in already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> Good to know that with the 200mm fan. Are you doing a push-pull config with that H80 too?
> Even with a modular power supply like mine, it's still a pain cause all of the wires were meant to go 2x farther than they do in this case. There's a ball of cables in my case cause of that.
> My brother just got a new Corsair GS800 PSU. That one isn't modular but the cables that he wasn't using, I just zip tied and shoved them on the other side of the PSU between that and the side panel. Actually doesn't look that bad either, and kind of wished I did that now too with the excess length now that I'm thinking about that. Oh well!


I just got a Seasonic X650 gold fully modular, and to be honest, I dont think its much easier then a non modular. With a non modular PSU, you have wires coming from one hole on one side of the PSU. With modular, they are coming from all around the PSU. Makes it hard to tie them together, and keep them where you want them. Considering you cant see the PSU in this case, a non modular PSU gets my recomendation. Easier to work with, and you can hide the extra cables where the 80mm holes are, and they are generally cheaper then modular.

I got an H100i today. I setup my intake in the rear with a Silverstone AP122 focused air flow fan. My desk is up against a pair of windows, and its pretty cold out. So I can just open the window a bit, and get some cold air sucked in the back. Then have the front fans as pull on the H100i. Doing this will also keep down on dust. Just a single 120mm dust filter is all I needed for the AP122.

Also, the Antec light strips are the perfect length for this case.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999238
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999239

Since the Corsair fans dont light up, I put two of the blue ones in the front panel. Above and below the fan opening, and they are just that long. I also got some USB header to USB female adapters coming so the wiring is all internal, and I dont have to use up my USB ports on my IO panel. Going to probably get another light strip to run along the top back of the case, above the expansion slots. Wouldnt mind running them along the sides either just under the bottom of the ventilation holes.


----------



## Ramsey77

See the link in my sig for a cheaper alternative to those expensive lights. A little DIY will save you big bucks.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> See the link in my sig for a cheaper alternative to those expensive lights. A little DIY will save you big bucks.


I can see doing that if you want a ton of lights. I got two strips for $20 (didnt have anything else I needed to get, and was buying something for $190, and needed a filler to get $20 of $200 at newegg), and its all the lighting needed in the front. A single strip in the back would be plenty to light up the inside. And no soldering required.


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> _Hello my XB friends,
> 
> Today we are starting the New Year off right with the [Official] club title approved by overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OCN Editor:*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow_Foxx
> Today at 10:01 am
> 
> Sounds good mate, you're welcome to put the [official] tag in your group's title. Sounds like you're doing a great job, so keep up the great work. OCN needs people like you to run these great clubs, so thank you for all the work you have put in! If you have any other questions or need anything else, let me know!
> 
> Eric
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank you for everyone's support and Happy New Years!!!!!!
> 
> Travis-*
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> _"Today we are starting the New Year off right with the [Official] club title approved by overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_


Thank you!

I know it is pretty easy to accomplish, but I am still pretty stoked about it!


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> Good to know that with the 200mm fan. Are you doing a push-pull config with that H80 too?
> Even with a modular power supply like mine, it's still a pain cause all of the wires were meant to go 2x farther than they do in this case. There's a ball of cables in my case cause of that.
> My brother just got a new Corsair GS800 PSU. That one isn't modular but the cables that he wasn't using, I just zip tied and shoved them on the other side of the PSU between that and the side panel. Actually doesn't look that bad either, and kind of wished I did that now too with the excess length now that I'm thinking about that. Oh well!


Running the H80 in a puish pull right now with the Corsair SP120 high performance twin pack fans. Not too thrilled with their performance compared to the stock H80 fans at this point in time. I think if I do a push pull and run the rear most fan on the outside of the case it may buy me the extra space I need to actually fit the top on with the 200mm. It's a little ghetto but it will work. Going to try that and see where it gets me. I'll get some pics tonight if all goes well. I love how quiet these SP120's are, but since I'm running them on a manual fan controller I can dial down the noisier higher rpm stock fans too even though they don't look as good.

BTW ZXT mesh fan controller works pretty well in the bottom 5.25" slot for a fan controller. It's one of the few fan controllers that is full bay length anf after pulling the "friction tabs" into the drive bay a little bit to provide extra friction it makes for a pretty tight solid fit in there. I also mounted it on the bottom figuring that worst case scenario i could attach a small L bracket at the back of the controller at the bottom of the case to limit it's rearward movement.


----------



## mavisky

Slight update to my last post. Popped home for a quick lunch break and was able to successfully mount the 200mm by mounting one of the H80's fan's outside the case. the way the honeycomb dimples out isn't exactly ideal, but I think if I find some slightly longer screws and run a rubber isolator or two on each side of the backwall of the case I should be able to mount it securely and without flexing either of the fans.


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> BTW ZXT mesh fan controller works pretty well in the bottom 5.25" slot for a fan controller. It's one of the few fan controllers that is full bay length anf after pulling the "friction tabs" into the drive bay a little bit to provide extra friction it makes for a pretty tight solid fit in there. I also mounted it on the bottom figuring that worst case scenario i could attach a small L bracket at the back of the controller at the bottom of the case to limit it's rearward movement.


Very nice choice on the fan controller, it's going to look perfect with this case.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> Very nice choice on the fan controller, it's going to look perfect with this case.


Does the lowest setting on this FC actually turn the fans off?


----------



## aRok99

HI everyone!

I just received my HAF-XB along with some other goodies for my build, like a Corsair AX850. I was excited to start the build and so I began with the PSU well low and behold the PSU doesn't fit into the PSU extender due to the Fan Grill and screws. I also noticed that if it did in fact fit the intake would be covered up and wouldn't line up with the bottom of the case. Anyone having the same issues? I seen another member with an AX750 which I would think would be having the same problems.

Anyone overcome this issue? I would like not to remove the fan grill if at all possible.


----------



## aRok99

Never mind I feel like a dumb @$$, I just bent back the attachment, never the less the only issue I have is the placement of the intake. I had emailed cooler master support for a flush mount because in all honesty we should have that option for those of us with smaller PSU's.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aRok99*
> 
> Never mind I feel like a dumb @$$, I just bent back the attachment, never the less the only issue I have is the placement of the intake. I had emailed cooler master support for a *flush mount* because in all honesty we should have that option for those of us with smaller PSU's.


I made my own, for the same reason.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1329750/official-cooler-master-haf-xb-club/10#post_18697779


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> Very nice choice on the fan controller, it's going to look perfect with this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the lowest setting on this FC actually turn the fans off?
Click to expand...

In one word NO and by what I recall which is something you don't like as you want the option to turn fans off.









It's at 7 volts I believe on the lowest setting - I have one of these installed in one of my rigs.


----------



## Ramsey77

Yep. It is mandatory that they shut off. The only fans I have running while I'm just browsing is my CPU cooler's fans running around 600 rpm. My rig is silent. I turn the intake and exhaust up a bit when I am gaming/benching. Lamptron FC5 version 2. I love it.

Edit: And running them like this cuts down on dust. FTW


----------



## aRok99

Thank you Sir! I'm pretty handy when it comes to modding so I think I'll attempt to mock one up. I also agree with your previous post in regards with this case having some much potential in modding move bays around. I have no need for the hot swap feature of this case and I'm thinking about removing those bays and adding a reservoir.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aRok99*
> 
> Thank you Sir! I'm pretty handy when it comes to modding so I think I'll attempt to mock one up. I also agree with your previous post in regards with this case having some much potential in modding move bays around. I have no need for the hot swap feature of this case and I'm thinking about removing those bays and adding a reservoir.


I made a cardboard template from the extended bracket, and just transfered my markings on to some scrap metal. Easy peasy.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aRok99*
> 
> Thank you Sir! I'm pretty handy when it comes to modding so I think I'll attempt to mock one up. I also agree with your previous post in regards with this case having some much potential in modding move bays around. I have no need for the hot swap feature of this case and I'm thinking about removing those bays and adding a reservoir.
> 
> 
> 
> I made a cardboard template from the extended bracket, and just transfered my markings on to some scrap metal. Easy peasy.
Click to expand...

You know (I think I mentioned once before) if you wanted to could make a few bucks selling these to people.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> You know (I think I mentioned once before) if you wanted to could make a few bucks selling these to people.


How much do you think it would be worth? If I could make a die, and just stamp them out, yeah it would be easy. But there is quite a bit of work in making one of these little buggers by hand.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> You know (I think I mentioned once before) if you wanted to could make a few bucks selling these to people.
> 
> 
> 
> How much do you think it would be worth? If I could make a die, and just stamp them out, yeah it would be easy. *But there is quite a bit of work in making one of these little buggers by hand.*
Click to expand...

I thought it was "easy peasy".









Of course after what you said, it's not worth it.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I thought it was "easy peasy".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course after what you said, it's not worth it.


It's easy peasy to make ONE! LOL







The worst part (most difficult) is cutting out the void in the middle with a reciprocating saw without warping the whole darn thing into a wad of junk! LOL

EDIT: You really want to have a fine tooth bi metal blade, or a good hand with a Dremel and a cut off wheel.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I thought it was "easy peasy".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course after what you said, it's not worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy peasy to make ONE! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst part (most difficult) is cutting out the void in the middle with a reciprocating saw without warping the whole darn thing into a wad of junk! LOL
> 
> EDIT: You really want to have a fine tooth bi metal blade, or a good hand with a Dremel and a cut off wheel.
Click to expand...

I understand.

If someone were like you said earlier mass produce these with a die - that maybe would be different. Maybe Cooler Master can get a cue from this discussion............................................................................................................again maybe.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I understand.
> 
> If someone were like you said earlier mass produce these with a die - that maybe would be different. Maybe Cooler Master can get a cue from this discussion............................................................................................................again maybe.


Hey, I CAN send them a prototype. THAT would be worth doing!









EDIT: I am kidding of course, they already have the dimensions they need to make one. All they have to do is make a stamping die.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> In one word NO and by what I recall which is something you don't like as you want the option to turn fans off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's at 7 volts I believe on the lowest setting - I have one of these installed in one of my rigs.


I've currently got two small led 80mm's on switch 1, switch 2&3 run my Corsair AF140 quiet edition fans on the front intake, switch 4 runs two Corsair SP120 high performance fans for the H80 mounted on the back of the case in a push/pull config exhausting air, and the 5th and final operates the red led coolermaster 200mm acting as an intake on the top panel. At this point I can max out the 80mm & 200mm, run the 140's at mid way, and leave the cpu coolers at low and the pc is almost completely silent sitting on top of of desk within arms reach.


----------



## Trailboss3

Here is a shot of my Blue LED conversion for the HDD and Power switch. I will be going with RGB LEDS in the case running off of my Corsair Link and changing colors according to Temperature. Unless I am gaming I will have them set to Blue most of the time.


----------



## toyz72

this is my noctua air cooling setup. its working out nicely in this case:thumb:


----------



## Dapman02

I got my xb yesterday to start my new, not quite named yet, build. Nothing terribly interesting currently, but i have some big plans.

I'll post pics in a bit.


----------



## BVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> *Legitreviews Review :*
> 
> *LINK*


Mine does NOT have this problem.


----------



## BVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> There was someone in here (or maybe another forum) that mounted a 3.5" hdd bay where the 2.5 cage was installed, I think they drilled a couple extra holes and used a 3.5 cage from another case. I will have to search for that mod...
> Unfortunately if you want a high performance/ capacity 2.5" hdd it will cost you just as much as a ssd. Most large capacity 2.5" drives (500Gb - 1Tb) are only 5400 rpm w/ 8mb cache, instead of the common 7200 rpm w/ 16-32mb cache with most 3.5" hdds.


I mounted the 3.5" HDD tray.. its back around page 10 post # 99.


----------



## MusicMelody

I just ran across a review of this case, and being a HUGE fan of the way the motherboard is laid out, and a huge fan of the Bitfenix Prodigy, I think I found my case for my gaming build. Just a few questions....

How is the cooling/cable management in this case? (what can I do to help cable management)
Are there any known issues?
I've heard a lot about PSU cooling, how is all that suppose to work? fan, direction, etc.
Those USB 3.0 connectors, do they attach to my motherboard, or circle around and attach to the BACK of my Mobo on another usb 3.0?


----------



## BVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> I just ran across a review of this case, and being a HUGE fan of the way the motherboard is laid out, and a huge fan of the Bitfenix Prodigy, I think I found my case for my gaming build. Just a few questions....
> How is the cooling/cable management in this case? (what can I do to help cable management)
> Are there any known issues?
> I've heard a lot about PSU cooling, how is all that suppose to work? fan, direction, etc.
> Those USB 3.0 connectors, do they attach to my motherboard, or circle around and attach to the BACK of my Mobo on another usb 3.0?


The USB3 plug into a 3.0 header on your mobo.

My PSU is mounted just like in my old mid tower, but now it gets nice fresh air from the bottom of the case. There is a cut out on the "floor" of the XB, complete with a filter.

Cable management is pretty good. Mine is a mess, but most of the mess is on the bottom section so you cant really see it. It does get tight between the PSU and hot swap bays though if you have a larger PSU.


----------



## mavisky

Well after doing a little gaming last night I looked into my case to swap some fans around and noticed that there was a drop of water on the H80's lines. Figuring this wasn't condensation I pulled the radiator and sure enough somehow there was a small crack in the line. What I though was a ribbed protective cover is actually just a ribbed line for the pump which has to flow like dog **** i guess. Figuring it would take the better part of a week or two hoping that Corsair might replace it I decided instead to take the last giftcard I'd gotten from work and upgrade the unit.

In the end I re-ran the lines in 1/4" id x 3/8" od line i snagged from Home Depot, threw in a swiftech mini reservoir and dropped in some fluid. Couldn't have come together easier and so far it's working fantastically. Best part is that my downtime was a couple hours vs a couple of days.

I'd never suggest someone buy an H80 or even the 240 length H100 for this kind of mod, but since I was looking at a potential couple weeks without the pc and just getting a new H80 back vs upgrading and repairing the current one this seemed to make sense to me at the time. It also allows me to later run a loop to my gpu's and still utilize the 240mm opening at the front of the case to keep them cool.

Reservoir mounting screws visible on the right



testing the loop in a safe place with an old PSU



Installed in the case



Lit and running



All put back together


----------



## MusicMelody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> The USB3 plug into a 3.0 header on your mobo.
> My PSU is mounted just like in my old mid tower, but now it gets nice fresh air from the bottom of the case. There is a cut out on the "floor" of the XB, complete with a filter.
> Cable management is pretty good. Mine is a mess, but most of the mess is on the bottom section so you cant really see it. It does get tight between the PSU and hot swap bays though if you have a larger PSU.


Okay, cool, thanks!

The only reason I asked about the PSU is I saw some people had theirs mounted upside down.

Is there any reason for me to hot swap? I am unfamiliar with the term/practice.


----------



## aRok99

Finally, my install is nearly complete. Here's some images of my rig running a 24hr leak test with only distilled water. I don't have my LED's hooked up yet, but when I do I'll post some pics.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aRok99*
> 
> HI everyone!
> I just received my HAF-XB along with some other goodies for my build, like a Corsair AX850. I was excited to start the build and so I began with the PSU well low and behold the PSU doesn't fit into the PSU extender due to the Fan Grill and screws. I also noticed that if it did in fact fit the intake would be covered up and wouldn't line up with the bottom of the case. Anyone having the same issues? I seen another member with an AX750 which I would think would be having the same problems.
> Anyone overcome this issue? I would like not to remove the fan grill if at all possible


That was me, yeah, I was NOT happy with having to remove the screws to get my AX750 to fit and it stripped the serial barcode in the process and scratched the PSU. Cooler Master should have given another 1mm or 2 for clearance reasons. I since returned the AX750 and got a AX860 for a great deal and thankfully, I was able to install it by pushing down on the PSU and slide it in with no issues or damage to the PSU thankfully.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trailboss3*
> 
> Here is a shot of my Blue LED conversion for the HDD and Power switch. I will be going with RGB LEDS in the case running off of my Corsair Link and changing colors according to Temperature. Unless I am gaming I will have them set to Blue most of the time.


Can you tell or show us how you managed to swap out that LED because its soldered within the switch mechanism itself?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Some updates on my "Dark Wind" build

FINALLY after two different orders and eating restocking fee's, I got the fans with the look and noise/airflow ratio I wanted. I'm very happy with these Gelid Silent 12fans as they move about the same amount of air as my Gentle Typhoon AP-13's with even less noise thanks to the rubber grommets. They came nicely sleeved and I removed the label on the fan hub for a cleaner look. They look real good and have just the right amount of white that I wanted to make the case interior pop out



















Also got the lighting done at last thanks to great NZXT lighting kit from Frozen cpu. Took awhile to figure how to lay it for the best subtle lighting to go with the red LED's and getting it to stay put with the included cable clamps but I finally managed it.



















Coming up i've got the window panel coming soon along with either Corsairs new cable kit or going with a Bit Fenix cabling with silver metallic coloring instead of white that I think will really help make the inside really stand out an look unique among other cases. Also got some cabling clean up to do along with the LED mod on the front panel. Also looking at getting a custom ROG decal shipped if I can manage it, so stay tuned!


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trailboss3*
> 
> Here is a shot of my Blue LED conversion for the HDD and Power switch. I will be going with RGB LEDS in the case running off of my Corsair Link and changing colors according to Temperature. Unless I am gaming I will have them set to Blue most of the time.


Nice LED mod








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my noctua air cooling setup. its working out nicely in this case:thumb:


The Noctua take over!!!!!!!!!!!

Have you noticed a significant drop in your gpu temps by adding another fan?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dapman02*
> 
> I got my xb yesterday to start my new, not quite named yet, build. Nothing terribly interesting currently, but i have some big plans.
> 
> I'll post pics in a bit.


Welcome to the club Dapman02


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Trailboss3*
> 
> Here is a shot of my Blue LED conversion for the HDD and Power switch. I will be going with RGB LEDS in the case running off of my Corsair Link and changing colors according to Temperature. Unless I am gaming I will have them set to Blue most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell or show us how you managed to swap out that LED because its soldered within the switch mechanism itself?
Click to expand...

I second that question as I never took that kind of switch apart before and just like to know just in case, thanks.


----------



## PiERiT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> That was me, yeah, I was NOT happy with having to remove the screws to get my AX750 to fit and it stripped the serial barcode in the process and scratched the PSU. Cooler Master should have given another 1mm or 2 for clearance reasons. I since returned the AX750 and got a AX860 for a great deal and thankfully, I was able to install it by pushing down on the PSU and slide it in with no issues or damage to the PSU thankfully.


Odd. I had no problems whatsoever installing my AX750.

What was the issue exactly? The fan grill?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiERiT*
> 
> Odd. I had no problems whatsoever installing my AX750.
> What was the issue exactly? The fan grill?


I didn't have any problems either, but i slid it in place from the inside.

Edit: i think it was the fan grill/extension bracket he had problems with. IIRC


----------



## Trailboss3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Can you tell or show us how you managed to swap out that LED because its soldered within the switch mechanism itself?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I second that question as I never took that kind of switch apart before and just like to know just in case, thanks.


I would be happy to explain how I did it.
I started out trying to replace the red LED directly and succeeded in removing the old one by scraping away the glue covering the legs of the LED on the sides of the switch and de-soldering it from the board.
I had ordered some small LEDs from LightHouseLeds and found these were not small enough to go into the switch housing.
After almost destroying the switch trying to get it to work I finally settled on a more practical approach. Since the red LED was now disabled all I had to do was get the Blue LEDs to shine on the smoked plastic power button. A little creative soldering and here it is. Its not pretty but it works.



Hope this helps someone.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trailboss3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Can you tell or show us how you managed to swap out that LED because its soldered within the switch mechanism itself?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I second that question as I never took that kind of switch apart before and just like to know just in case, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be happy to explain how I did it.
> I started out trying to replace the red LED directly and succeeded in removing the old one by scraping away the glue covering the legs of the LED on the sides of the switch and de-soldering it from the board.
> I had ordered some small LEDs from LightHouseLeds and found these were not small enough to go into the switch housing.
> After almost destroying the switch trying to get it to work I finally settled on a more practical approach. Since the red LED was now disabled all I had to do was get the Blue LEDs to shine on the smoked plastic power button. A little creative soldering and here it is. Its not pretty but it works.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps someone.
Click to expand...

No offense but eeeeeeeek, good thing you were able to salvage the switch.

I don't see myself trying this though I could pretty much easily duplicate what you did if I really wanted to.

I'm just wondering if there was a way of taking apart that switch to get to the led?

Probably just a self-contained switch - I don't know.

EDIT: Once Cooler Master hopefully stocks these PCB's I'm probably going to order one as a spare as well as the hot swap PCB if available.


----------



## Trailboss3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> No offense but eeeeeeeek, good thing you were able to salvage the switch.
> 
> I don't see myself trying this though I could pretty much easily duplicate what you did if I really wanted to.
> 
> I'm just wondering if there was a way of taking apart that switch to get to the led?
> 
> Probably just a self-contained switch - I don't know.
> 
> EDIT: Once Cooler Master hopefully stocks these PCB's I'm probably going to order one as a spare as well as the hot swap PCB if available.


No offense taken. I too would probably order a new PCB or two just to have a backup and to tinker with.


----------



## AsanteSoul

where do you get the windowed cover? I checked cooler master's website but it I'm not entirely sure how to "add to cart" or purchase it


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> where do you get the windowed cover? I checked cooler master's website but it I'm not entirely sure how to "add to cart" or purchase it


Have to go to store and create an account

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-transparent-top-window-panel/


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trailboss3*
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yikes!!!







On second thought, I'll just leave the switch alone and swap out the HDD activity LED to white. I don't feel like ruining the PCB and be stuck not being able to use the case while waiting for a replacement one from CM. I'm decent at soldering but I know my limits....


----------



## AsanteSoul

AHHH...of course...thanks +rep


----------



## GuestVeea

*Just ordered new Motherboard, Corsair heatsink, and red LED fans for back panel that will arrive sometime next week. I will better cable manage before next photo posting.
Spec: Intel i3-2100,
EVGA GTX 560 sc
8gb Patriot DDR3
Biostar TZ68K+
Crucial M4 64gb Boot Drive
Barracuda 120gb Storage drive
700w PSU


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Stock intel HSF? Boo hisss


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my noctua air cooling setup. its working out nicely in this case:thumb:


Thats no HAF XB.....thats a hurricane


----------



## GuestVeea

Yeah, stock heatsink. put more attention into the case and graphics than the heatsink. I ordered a new one today though.


----------



## Trailboss3

Looks like they have the Drive Bays available now too.

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/search.php?search_query=%22HAF+XB%22


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Thats no HAF XB.....thats a hurricane


im building a noctua city


----------



## tastegw

How much room is left over after let's say a gtx 680 is installed


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tastegw*
> 
> How much room is left over after let's say a gtx 680 is installed


Go to post# 155 where there's photos of someone who installed 3 GTX 680's with a front rad.


----------



## Trailboss3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tastegw*
> 
> How much room is left over after let's say a gtx 680 is installed


Here is a pic of mine with radiator and dual 680s:


----------



## mavisky

Trailboss is that the new H100i? Those lines look like a big improvement of the crap factory lines.


----------



## Nortec

Hey guys, im thinking on going for the NZXT Kraken X60...do u think i would have any problems fitting a 280mm rad with two 140mm fans on the outside?

http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/cpu_cooler/kraken_x60


----------



## Trailboss3

Yes it is the new H100i. The new factory hoses are a lot better in my opinion, bigger diameter but appear to be more flexible than the ones on my H80.


----------



## mavisky

Yea my H80 lines just split and what i thought was a corrugated outer cover was actually the lines themselves. I don't see how they would have flowed worth a damn given that ribbed design, good to see they wised up on the new coolers.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Hey guys, im thinking on going for the NZXT Kraken X60...do u think i would have any problems fitting a 280mm rad with two 140mm fans on the outside?
> http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/cpu_cooler/kraken_x60


It should work (I am assuming it will) but you will have to trim out some plastic from your front panel to clear 140mm fans mounted to the outside. There is some interference with the fan's bottom frame and this:


----------



## BVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Okay, cool, thanks!
> The only reason I asked about the PSU is I saw some people had theirs mounted upside down.
> Is there any reason for me to hot swap? I am unfamiliar with the term/practice.


Not for me. I removed the HSB circuit board from the back of the bay. This way my kids cant open it while running and destroy my RAID0 array.


----------



## Nsango

Good evening everyone,

Sorry for the lack of updates but things have been hectic and I'm now back to work. I finished my build. It was not perfect, I still have to make the cabling look a bit cleaner. That being said, I'm no perfectionist when it comes to cable management, I tend to focus on air flow rather than looks.

I made a few more changes to my hardware, they had some pretty good 256gb SSDs on sale so I got a couple for 300$ CAN (that before using the mail in rebate!!). I was going to take pics today but I decided to go for another upgrade during my lunch break. (this last upgrade may seem like overkill but considering that around this time last year I almost kicked the proverbial bucket, I deserve this last upgrade 2x GTX 670s).

I will put up the first basic pics tomorrow.

Oh and regarding what happened to me, its just a cavernoma but most get symptoms in thir early 20s or 30s and I just has a seizure at 38 hit the groud and ended up with a huge cut on my brain on top of the cavernoma. Took 9 months for me to feel normal but still cant hear from one side. In other words guys, if you get weird headaches, slurred speech or have a hard time going through basic documents from time to time. It may not be fatigue or low blood sugar, it could be what i had. If my GF hadnt been there, They would have found me in a pool of blood (impact was so nastyt that blood was pooring out of my ear and I woke up 2 day later in the ER)

The very best for the new year to all!

PS. Yes, this case is the best I've ever owned and its half the price of the the cosmos S or the original Stacker i used to own.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nsango*
> 
> Good evening everyone,
> 
> Sorry for the lack of updates but things have been hectic and I'm now back to work. I finished my build. It was not perfect, I still have to make the cabling look a bit cleaner. That being said, I'm no perfectionist when it comes to cable management, I tend to focus on air flow rather than looks.
> 
> I made a few more changes to my hardware, they had some pretty good 256gb SSDs on sale so I got a couple for 300$ CAN (that before using the mail in rebate!!). I was going to take pics today but I decided to go for another upgrade during my lunch break. (this last upgrade may seem like overkill but considering that around this time last year I almost kicked the proverbial bucket, I deserve this last upgrade 2x GTX 670s).
> 
> I will put up the first basic pics tomorrow.
> 
> Oh and regarding what happened to me, its just a cavernoma but most get symptoms in thir early 20s or 30s and I just has a seizure at 38 hit the groud and ended up with a huge cut on my brain on top of the cavernoma. Took 9 months for me to feel normal but still cant hear from one side. In other words guys, if you get weird headaches, slurred speech or have a hard time going through basic documents from time to time. It may not be fatigue or low blood sugar, it could be what i had. If my GF hadnt been there, They would have found me in a pool of blood (impact was so nastyt that blood was pooring out of my ear and I woke up 2 day later in the ER)
> 
> The very best for the new year to all!
> 
> PS. Yes, this case is the best I've ever owned and its half the price of the the cosmos S or the original Stacker i used to own.


OMG! I am so so very sorry you went through your health ordeal! I AM happy that you're still with us and hopefully make a full recovery! Good thing you had someone who cared for you close by. You're in my thoughts.









IMHO I would just take your time to do whatever it is you're going to do to your rig as we can await the final photo results. Sounds like a few nice new goodies you're acquiring there.


----------



## JackAggro

Thank you for adding me to the Club. I've been following your thread for a while and after seeing all of your builds I've definately decided to go with the HAF XB. It's currently en-route and I should hopefully be able to post pics of my build next week. I've got nothing amazing but I should be able to make a solid system. I was worried about my Heatsink but, and thanks to your thread, I was able to look up specs and find out that it would fit...despite being a beast. Thank you again, and if you have suggestions for me I'm very good with criticism.


----------



## Mandrake7062

Morning all! Newbie alert, just thought I'd say hi!









Adding cooling to these looks a bit close, a 140 rad looks to hang a couple mm over this particular sata block.
But just stopping by to say hi, I'll post more as I can.
Kenny


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandrake7062*
> 
> Morning all! Newbie alert, just thought I'd say hi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adding cooling to these looks a bit close, a 140 rad looks to hang a couple mm over this particular sata block.
> But just stopping by to say hi, I'll post more as I can.
> Kenny


Welcome!

Are you installing the rad fans on the inside of the chassis?


----------



## mavisky

Even in a push pull configuration you should be able to fit the radiator and one set of fans on the inside and the other fans within the front housing of the case unless that's a 3" thick radiator you're using.


----------



## Mandrake7062

I'm doing a push pull, but with the 120, so it should be ok, though pulling a fan to adjust sata connections is a bitme.








Oh, sorry, as shown I need the 70mm


----------



## mavisky

Scythe slim fans on the inside perhaps?


----------



## AsanteSoul

I'm still on the fence about getting this case...but, it is either this case or the corsair 600t I would like to purchase...I have a haf xb waiting for me @ work on hold until I decide... Does this case support e-axt, like the maximus v extreme? It looks like there is a lot of room..But, I plan on getting an H100i as well...just want to know if ill run into clearance issues or anything


----------



## mavisky

Officially it only handles ATX , micro atx and micro itx, but with enough time, money and ingenuity anything is possible.


----------



## MusicMelody

I still don't have the case yet, but, theoretically, what is better? positive or negative case pressure? Too much air, or not enough air? I'm asking because I'm thinking of making the 200mm an intake when I get it, and just messing with a smoke test to see what I can find out. My main concern is the HDD cooling.

Also, I read on another forum that the front panel fans hitting a GPU fan would mess up that GPU's fan rotation and flow, any idea on this?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Officially it only handles ATX , micro atx and micro itx, but with enough time, money and ingenuity anything is possible.


Well I think it can fit an E-ATX mobo but depends on its size. There's a member here with an E-ATX mobo (which is a "smaller E-ATX mobo) in this case.


----------



## tastegw

Anyone know if the XB will house the MSI x79 Big Bang xl atx?
I'm comparing two mobos as I have narrowed my choices down.

MSI X79 Big Bang vs ASRock X79 Extreme9
I like the Big Bang layout better, but unsure on fit vs XB

Price is a wash between the two.


----------



## Mandrake7062

Things are starting to pop now.. I got Win 8 loaded through the flash drive tonight on the xb, tested an led string and the custom magnetic dust filter kits came in for my HAF932 & XM, yep I have 3, wish Performanc PC would hurry up and make one for the XB.
Sorry guys, I'll try to get my stats up soon, to damn beat to work on it now. My alphacool 240ddc/xt is due in Wed. and I can get out the shoe horn.


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tastegw*
> 
> Anyone know if the XB will house the MSI x79 Big Bang xl atx?
> I'm comparing two mobos as I have narrowed my choices down.
> MSI X79 Big Bang vs ASRock X79 Extreme9
> I like the Big Bang layout better, but unsure on fit vs XB
> Price is a wash between the two.


It should, it looks to be a similar size to my Maximus V Formula. I can fit that in here just fine, except with a 240mm, 45mm thick rad, it does run close with the motherboard and USB 3.0 plugs. With my setup (see my sig for pics on my rig) the fans come very close to overlapping those 2 plugs, but it's fits like a glove.

Also pay attention of you're getting an oversized GPU. Pretty much any card over 11" may not fit with a full watercooling setup like mine.


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuestVeea*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just ordered new Motherboard, Corsair heatsink, and red LED fans for back panel that will arrive sometime next week. I will better cable manage before next photo posting.
> Spec: Intel i3-2100,
> EVGA GTX 560 sc
> 8gb Patriot DDR3
> Biostar TZ68K+
> Crucial M4 64gb Boot Drive
> Barracuda 120gb Storage drive
> 700w PSU


Welcome to the Haf- XB Case Clubhouse GuestVeea!!







You have been added to the OP list, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pedros

So, one question guys. Is the max lenght of the PSU 180mm or can it handle the 200mm ones? I really like the case and was thinking about getting it, but i have a HX1000 and it's kind of nuts having to buy another psu to get this case, so i'm just asking to be sure before i make any decisions


----------



## tastegw

Thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## mavisky

Looking for a little help here guys. Not super happy with how warm my GPU's are running in SLI right now and thinking my case fan scenario isn't helping.

Current
2 x Corsair AF140 quiet edition fans mounted inside the case as intakes
2 x cheap red led 80mm fans mounted below (really just for lighting as i don't think they move any air at all down there
2 x stock fans for H80 mounted on the rear 120 in a push pull setup exhaust air from the case (one fan is actually mounted outside the case) I was trying the new SP120 high performance fans from Corsair but was disappointed with their cooling at maximum so went back to stock.
1 x coolermaster red led 200mm fan on top acting as an exhaust

I'm just not super happy with how the intakes and that 200 are performing when it comes to moving air. Gpu's are a pair of MSI twin frorzr II 560 ti's mounted to an Asus M599fx Pro R2.0 mobo leaving an open slot between the pair. The problem is that it feels like the 140mm on the left side isn't really doing much in the way of delivering air to the top SLI card in order to help keep it cool. All fans are on a fan controller so noise and rpm levels can be easily adjusted.

I've been thinking about running a set of 120's in the front and utilizing a fan shroud to help direct the air a little better and possibly upgrading the 200mm fan as well.

TL/DR
Need suggestions on 120mm or 140 + shroud to get airflow to GPU's? (I've used Aerocool shark's on other builds and been happy)
Need suggestions on well performing 200mm fan that will fit our mounts on this case? (antec?)
Run 200mm as intake or exhaust?


----------



## Nortec

What if you use the 200mm as an intake too?


----------



## mavisky

I'd thought about it, but I think I'd still want to upgrade the fan itself as the Coolermaster fan doesn't seem to do much other than waste electricity and spin in a circle while glowing red.

I'm also dealing with this situtation as well so if I end up upgrading the cooler on my GPU's i may not need the airflow quite as bad as I thought.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1347488/twin-frozr-2-560ti-fan-upgrade/0_100


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> I'd thought about it, but I think I'd still want to upgrade the fan itself as the Coolermaster fan doesn't seem to do much other than waste electricity and spin in a circle while glowing red.
> I'm also dealing with this situtation as well so if I end up upgrading the cooler on my GPU's i may not need the airflow quite as bad as I thought.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1347488/twin-frozr-2-560ti-fan-upgrade/0_100


I would use the existing CM 200mm as an intake first and see if it makes any difference at all ...it should do some minor difference...


----------



## Mandrake7062

I had to shave a bit off the side of this alphacool res. to get it in the case.


----------



## Mandrake7062

But it slides right in now, would not even pass the gate before.


----------



## mavisky

I see I'm not the only one who likes the simplicity of the NZXT fan controller. BTW I cut a piece of black card stock to slid between the 5th slider and the power led, keeps it from bleeding into the 5 slot nearly as bad as it does from the factory.


----------



## Mandrake7062

Thanks Mav!







I also did the power supply mod that I think Ramsey did last month but I haven't got the Aluminum in so it's just a fiber board mockup at the moment, but I sprayed it black and looks pretty good for wood.


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandrake7062*
> 
> But it slides right in now, would not even pass the gate before.


I'd like to forewarn you, make sure you have that res sealed well. You technically have it at the bottom of the loop, which I found out is the worst place to have one, hence why I had to move mine. If there's even a slight pressure difference in the loop, it'll find the weakest spot to leak out of, which on mine ended up being one of the seals on my res. I haven't seen anyone else use a bay res yet on one of these cases and if there is, would like to see how it's holding up.


----------



## Mandrake7062

Thanks for the warning, I've been wondering about just that point.


----------



## Mandrake7062

Lareson, what did you do with it, velcro it to a side panel?


----------



## Lareson

I have a cylindrical res but I could fit it right next to my rad and it came with the brackets so I just used 3M tape. I don't know anywhere else to put that kind of bay res. You could get creative and mount to the side panel or something. I don't know what your options would be besides getting an entirely different res.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> I see I'm not the only one who likes the simplicity of the NZXT fan controller. BTW I cut a piece of black card stock to slid between the 5th slider and the power led, keeps it from bleeding into the 5 slot nearly as bad as it does from the factory.


Heyyyyyyyy you stole my idea!







j/k

Exactly what I did to my brothers other rig but it doesn't bleed at all.

Then my rig with the same fan controller I rid of the led altogether by desoldering it off.


----------



## JackAggro

The Haf XB Still hasn't arrived so I'm doing some planning and just running somethin past you guys. I'm still slightly concerned about the size of my heat sink (Cooler Master Hyper 612) it keeps things pretty cool but I'm sure clearance will be an issue with a 200mm fan in the top. Would it be worthwhile (in your opinion) to spring for the clear case top and create a wind tunnel through the case, front to back, with push pull oriented fans? I don't clock my i5 2500k much past 4.2 (though I'll probably push it higher at some point) so it doesn't heat up very noticeably even in the horrible bastille my system currently toils in.

for reference the old/current case

>_<

yeah it's awful, zero air flow.


----------



## mavisky

Kind of hard to do that with the XB because there's just the one 120mm fan slot on the back and no fans on what would typically be the "top" of the case. One user already mounted his 200mm on the outside of the case in here. I was just barely able to get my fan to fit. I had to install one of the fans from my H80 outside the case and I either have to dismount the radiator or remove the 200mm fan in order to get the top tray to slide into place correctly.

If you're not doing water cooling I really think this case is relying on the 200mm fan as the primary exhaust as it really only has room for 4 fans. I've actually contemplated running them all in exhaust (case sits on my desk top so not much worry about dust) and trying to use the vents all around the sides of the case as intakes. Right now I've got the front fans and the top 200 as intakes trying to keep my SLI'd GPU's in check. That may change after my new GPU coolers arrive though.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackAggro*
> 
> The Haf XB Still hasn't arrived so I'm doing some planning and just running somethin past you guys. I'm still slightly concerned about the size of my heat sink (Cooler Master Hyper 612) it keeps things pretty cool but I'm sure clearance will be an issue with a 200mm fan in the top. Would it be worthwhile (in your opinion) to spring for the clear case top and create a wind tunnel through the case, front to back, with push pull oriented fans? I don't clock my i5 2500k much past 4.2 (though I'll probably push it higher at some point) so it doesn't heat up very noticeably even in the horrible bastille my system currently toils in.
> 
> for reference the old/current case
> 
> >_<
> 
> yeah it's awful, zero air flow.


With your 612, the top 200 fan won't fit. But it really doesn't matter, because the XB will cool a hundred times better than your current case anyway. I can run my CPU 24/7 at 4.75 and the hottest core will reach around 70c during 100 percent load. This case has the best airflow of anything I have ever used.

This was with two 140mm intake fans in the front, and one 120mm in the back for exhaust. Stock top with mesh. Push/Pull Hyper 212 Evo with 2 Blademasters.


----------



## panache86

Hey guys, new To the forum here, thought I'd drop in and say hey. Just put together my HAF XB with a pretty sweet setup. I wanted to shed some light on a few things in case no one has yet as far as fans for the front. I had been reading about issues for people attempting to mount 140's in the front(outside of internal chassis). I decided to go ahead and try Noctua's 140 mm fans since they have the rounded edges instead of the squared off frame. I used the rubber grommets included with the Noctua's (NF-P14??) and all I had to was apply some pressure upwards while installing the front cover. Voila and they don't vibrate at all, very snug, and Noctua's fans are great! So if anyone doesn't want to deal with the hassle of trimmin the front and wants to run 140's. Keep this in mind. I'll be back later! I'm at work right now out in Hawaii. When I have time today or this weekend I'll pos pics of my newly assembled rig and get added officially as an owner hopefully here...


----------



## JackAggro

Thanks a bunch, that answeres my question pretty well. Looks like My best bet for now is to get it set-up try some configurations and if it's having trouble cooling I may want to look into alternative cooling methods....hold out for tax time and water cooling maybe?


----------



## Ramsey77

I got my new issue of Maximum PC today. They give the XB an 8.

I thought their last sentence a bit odd. Maybe we should show them what's up?

Quoted: "Just don't try to water cooler-cool it"

Why anyone would knock a HAF (HIGH AIR FLOW) case for lack of water-cooling capabilities is beyond me. And even so, a few members here have already proved them wrong. IMO, it deserves a 9 at least.


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I got my new issue of Maximum PC today. They give the XB an 8.
> 
> I thought their last sentence a bit odd. Maybe we should show them what's up?
> 
> Quoted: "Just don't try to water cooler-cool it"
> 
> Why anyone would knock a HAF (HIGH AIR FLOW) case for lack of water-cooling capabilities is beyond me. And even so, a few members here have already proved them wrong. IMO, it deserves a 9 at least.


The only issue I have seen with watercooling is pump/res placement and even that isn't hard to figure out.


----------



## mavisky

Yea that's my thinking too. Part of me wants to see some sort of franken reservoir pump setup with lines snaking out of the case and onto the desk around it.


----------



## tastegw

Did they not see the bottom chamber?


----------



## burniate

Hello all.

So I saw the XB in an ad in last month's PC Gamer and it was love at first sight. I already have a HAF X and while I don't LAN very often I love the LANbox form factor.

So I bit the bullet and paid Newegg's shipping charges...and it turns out 3 day select gets here in 2 days, which means I'm still waiting on some parts before I transfer my rig into it. But I did take the whole thing apart and take a good look around in advance. Coming from the HAF X, the first thing I love about this case is that the front panel actually comes off with very little effort (I don't think I've actually ever taken the front of the HAF X all the way off, it's such a pain in the ass). In fact the whole thing came apart really easily, working with this case is a joy compared to the HAF X. It honestly reminds me of working with some of the Corsair cases in ease of use.

However, I'm a bit worried about how the front drive bays are set up, and whether or not they'll work with what I have planned...


----------



## b08bydigital

Hey guys, I just created an account to ask a couple of questions.

I just got my HAF XB, and while I am happy overall with it, I have 2 problems so far:
1. because of the toolless 5.25" bays, my fan controller (NZXT Sentry 2) doesn't really stay in one place, and its not too easy to get in there and drill a hole for a screw to hold it on the side that doesn't have the little pins.

2. X-Dock- both of my spinning hard drives are in it (as there is no other place for 3.5" drives) and they are getting really hot, they are just storage, and I haven't even been accessing any data off of them.

Anyone have similar problems/ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## GuestVeea




----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b08bydigital*
> 
> Hey guys, I just created an account to ask a couple of questions.
> 
> I just got my HAF XB, and while I am happy overall with it, I have 2 problems so far:
> 1. because of the toolless 5.25" bays, my fan controller (NZXT Sentry 2) doesn't really stay in one place, and its not too easy to get in there and drill a hole for a screw to hold it on the side that doesn't have the little pins.
> 
> 2. X-Dock- both of my spinning hard drives are in it (as there is no other place for 3.5" drives) and they are getting really hot, they are just storage, and I haven't even been accessing any data off of them.
> 
> Anyone have similar problems/ideas?
> 
> Thanks!


Hello b08bydigita and welcome to the Haf-XB Case club! Also welcome to OC.net









1.) This has been a common issue for many, you can remove the front bezel to access the metal tension tabs on the right side of the 5.25" bay. From there simply use your finger to push the tabs in little more, thus putting more pressure on your fan controller. This easy trick has proved successful for a few of our members here, if you go back several pages I do believe someone posted pictures of how to do this as well.









2.) One of the few cons for the XB was hdd cooling unfortunately, You could try and slide an 80mm fan back by the hotswap bays or maybe mod the side panel with a 120mm fan? We also spoke of running an air duct tube from the rear 80mm fan mounts to the drive bays, but that will require taking up a lot of space and looking quite old-school.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

That was me, like this digital


----------



## CreationArt

Hello all, I just bought this case. I was wondering things that I may need to do that you guys found useful. Anything helps, I just want to try to do everything before I drop parts in.

Also, my 3.5 HDD's are rather old, by no means new. They don't mesh with the connections applied in the hot swap position. Are they meant for 3.5? Or are they really meant for SSD's? "Aint no body got money for dat." But seriously, I don't have that kind of money to upgrade to SSDs. I'm a broke college kid.


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreationArt*
> 
> Hello all, I just bought this case. I was wondering things that I may need to do that you guys found useful. Anything helps, I just want to try to do everything before I drop parts in.
> 
> Also, my 3.5 HDD's are rather old, by no means new. They don't mesh with the connections applied in the hot swap position. Are they meant for 3.5? Or are they really meant for SSD's? "Aint no body got money for dat." But seriously, I don't have that kind of money to upgrade to SSDs. I'm a broke college kid.


You mean your hdd use IDE connections? if so just get a new hdd they aint that expensive...


----------



## burniate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreationArt*
> 
> Hello all, I just bought this case. I was wondering things that I may need to do that you guys found useful. Anything helps, I just want to try to do everything before I drop parts in.
> 
> Also, my 3.5 HDD's are rather old, by no means new. They don't mesh with the connections applied in the hot swap position. Are they meant for 3.5? Or are they really meant for SSD's? "Aint no body got money for dat." But seriously, I don't have that kind of money to upgrade to SSDs. I'm a broke college kid.


Just unscrew the hotswap PCB board and run whatever connectors you need right to your HDD. I did this, just because I don't need the hotswap functionality and it gave me a bit of room in the bay I didn't use.


----------



## burniate

Finished the change over from HAF X to HAF XB. Nothing special at the moment:




I know they're terrible pics, but it's late and my back hurts so I'm not gonna fix the lighting or anything. Hopefully I'll get around to posting better ones in the near future.


----------



## Pedros

So guys, a couple of questions. I'm really looking forward to get the XB, more and more.

a) what kind of radiators can be installed in the case with push and pull config? Will a GTX 240 fit with push a pull Ultra Kaze's ? ( both in the inside, or a set on the inside and another set on the outside ... or something ) - The card is 11.75 inches long.

b) Will a 180mm psu fit without problems? ( it's not fully modular )

Thanks,
Pedro


----------



## mavisky

You'd definitely have to put the one set of 120's within the front bezel for that to have a chance at fitting.

Looks good Burniate


----------



## Ramsey77

I love my Scythe fans, and i am stoked that they are coming out with new 140's. These are drilled for BOTH 140 and 120mm mounts. (isn't about time?!) Hopefully they turn out to be awesome.

http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/178635/Scythe-Announces-SlipStream-140XT-Fan-Series.html


----------



## CreationArt

Yeah, I still run IDE's. We have hundreds of them laying around, so I normally just use what we have to save money.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> You mean your hdd use IDE connections? if so just get a new hdd they aint that expensive...


----------



## JackAggro

I agree with the minimum 9, got my case last night. I managed to fit everything in there very nicely even with the giant heatsink/radiator I have. I'll have to do some cable management, but the airflow I got with with crappy fans I currently have is fantastic. I'm already loving this case. and I've had it for roughly 14 hours. Will post pics once I've got it cleaned up. I'm excited because it looks even with that monster cooler I'll be able to fit a 200mm fan in (as long it's 20mm thick or less.)


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreationArt*
> 
> Yeah, I still run IDE's. We have hundreds of them laying around, so I normally just use what we have to save money.


i guess you can remove the preinstalled connection card from the hot swap and use your IDE cables...


----------



## MusicMelody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> I still don't have the case yet, but, theoretically, what is better? positive or negative case pressure? Too much air, or not enough air? I'm asking because I'm thinking of making the 200mm an intake when I get it, and just messing with a smoke test to see what I can find out. My main concern is the HDD cooling.
> 
> Also, I read on another forum that the front panel fans hitting a GPU fan would mess up that GPU's fan rotation and flow, any idea on this?


Any idea?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Any idea?


Ideally, in this case, you are going for a wind-tunnel effect blowing across your board. I am using the front 140's as intakes and the rear 120 as exhaust, with the top fan absent. Positive/negative pressure really isn't a factor in a case as well ventilated as the XB. Achieving good air flow across your motherboard/components will be more beneficial. As far as the GPU cooling goes, mine has never run so cool, in any case I have used with it. (Coolermaster cosmos, and Fractal Design mini). Hitting it with fresh air from outside the case is a big plus in my book. IMO, the top fan isn't necessary at all, Unless you happen to be water-cooling and want some extra flow over your VRM's.


----------



## sgtgates

Hey all, been lurking this thread as I update my others, looking to grabbing this for a future lan box build here's my current rig cooler master storm trooper may strike some inspiration tis why im posting.

I look forward to building my next rig in the future with this case and sharing with you all, looks like it will be fun








Cheers!


----------



## aRok99

Hi Guys,

Here's an update to my build, I ended up changing out all tubing for straight black, adding some Monsoon compression (red) fittings and purchased Corsair cable kit (red).


----------



## MusicMelody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Ideally, in this case, you are going for a wind-tunnel effect blowing across your board. I am using the front 140's as intakes and the rear 120 as exhaust, with the top fan absent. Positive/negative pressure really isn't a factor in a case as well ventilated as the XB. Achieving good air flow across your motherboard/components will be more beneficial. As far as the GPU cooling goes, mine has never run so cool, in any case I have used with it. (Coolermaster cosmos, and Fractal Design mini). Hitting it with fresh air from outside the case is a big plus in my book. IMO, the top fan isn't necessary at all, Unless you happen to be water-cooling and want some extra flow over your VRM's.


Nope, no water cooling, so I will just let that be a natural ventilation. And I think the GPU cooling was someone saying the stock fans on the card, were rotating -> that way, and the intake was counteracting that messing with his cooling, no idea though really.

Any word on how to cool the HDD's? can I bolt a fan/cooler directly on them and vent it out the front of the case (where the x-swap opens)?


----------



## MusicMelody

Shout out to sgtgates, lol, I went to OU for a year, stayed in Oklahoma city for a good 4 years. Saw that OU sticker on your comp and was like, huh? Nice to see a fellow okie here.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Any word on how to cool the HDD's? can I bolt a fan/cooler directly on them and vent it out the front of the case (where the x-swap opens)?


Both of mine are data drives, and I pulled them out after my PC was on all day to check how hot they got. They were just warm to the touch, nothing I would call Hot, so I am not going to worry about actively cooling them. If you were concerned with the temps of yours, you may just be able to mount a 120 or 80mm fan on the right side of the Xdock frame blowing across/through. Other than that, you will have to get real creative as there isn't much room for any kind of fans on the other sides (of the xdock). I have my 2 80mm fans as exhaust for the lower half.


----------



## burniate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Both of mine are data drives, and I pulled them out after my PC was on all day to check how hot they got. They were just warm to the touch, nothing I would call Hot, so I am not going to worry about actively cooling them. If you were concerned with the temps of yours, you may just be able to mount a 120 or 80mm fan on the right side of the Xdock frame blowing across/through. Other than that, you will have to get real creative as there isn't much room for any kind of fans on the other sides (of the xdock). I have my 2 80mm fans as exhaust for the lower half.


Yeah if you have a short PSU you might be able to mount a fan to the back of the xdock bay, but space seems to be really tight there for most builds.

I had intended on using the two 80mm fans as exhaust but at the last minute installed them as intake. Depending on modding experience, I think it's entirely possible to install a 120mm fan in the bottom left corner of the right panel and run it as intake right onto the xdock bay.


----------



## MusicMelody

Okay, I will prob use the side of the dock frame, and use the bottom ones as well, but I have a left over two fan cooler that just mounts on top of the HDD


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> I have a left over two fan cooler that just mounts on top of the HDD


If it works, post some pics and a link to it. Others might be interested this.


----------



## burniate

Anyone running their rig without a dvd drive?

Currently considering pulling mine for a second fan controller, trying to think of the last time I really NEEDED an optical drive...


----------



## Turbowhite

Cooler Master HAF XB, from mini tower to desktop - cooler but not a whole lot..


----------



## Turbowhite

BTW, I fit two 140mm in the front cover without cutting. I used silicone standoffs that repositioned the front fans (outside the case) a little higher. They are snug and quiet! Love the case, basement planning is critical as I've hade to remove the mother board at least ten times. The recommended cooling fan strategy defnintely is the way to go - I've tried the two 80mmm fans blowing in and the top fan out - both increased my temps. My ambient is 20C. I've over clocked with Asus p8z77 to the 4732 on Zalman CNPS 9900MAX. CPU temp is 25, MB is 27, 660s are at 25 and 27C (all idle).

Like the case - do not cross thread the screws - it is easy to do - I crossed one of my outside thumb screws. x-dock works fine - not blowing drives.

Happy Modding!

Intel.


----------



## Turbowhite

Stand corrected - top fan blowing out! Tried it blowing in and my MB temps increased. CPU temps and GPU temps were about 1 degree cooler with blowing in. With top fan blowing out, all temps were low. The only temp with the 80mm blowing in that dropped were the SSD. everything else was warmer.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intel3770K*
> 
> Stand corrected - top fan blowing out! Tried it blowing in and my MB temps increased. CPU temps and GPU temps were about 1 degree cooler with blowing in. With top fan blowing out, all temps were low. The only temp with the 80mm blowing in that dropped were the SSD. everything else was warmer.


I am guessing that with the top fan as an intake, it was disrupting the front to back airflow. Have you tried removing the top fan? Curious if the top fan helps at all , or is more for decoration. I bet there is minimal difference, if any, with it set as exhaust. Report back if you decide to try it out for us.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Intel3770K*
> 
> Stand corrected - top fan blowing out! Tried it blowing in and my MB temps increased. CPU temps and GPU temps were about 1 degree cooler with blowing in. With top fan blowing out, all temps were low. The only temp with the 80mm blowing in that dropped were the SSD. everything else was warmer.
> 
> 
> 
> I am guessing that with the top fan as an intake, it was disrupting the front to back airflow. Have you tried removing the top fan? Curious if the top fan helps at all , or is more for decoration. I bet there is minimal difference, if any, with it set as exhaust. Report back if you decide to try it out for us.
Click to expand...

Case in point with me although with another case, my Cooler Master 690 II Advanced with the top one or both fans blowing in equals an increase in temps and with them exhaust or no fans equal just about the same temps.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SADLY: Unfortunately my own HAF XB is going to be returned because I noticed a defect in the chassis that it's "not truely" squared off as it should that the top panel when slid in needs to be pushed in the right end some to then screw secure it on. There's nothing wrong with the top panel as I looked where the in "folds" in the metal meet the upper chassis. I will order this case again but will wait until I get my desk situation in order which has delayed me even doing my own build in this case as I need a place to put it.

Good thing that I can still be an asset to this club because of my brothers build pictured in the first pages which is located here in the same residence and personally did the build.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I can still be an asset to this club


Stick around man, no need to rush off.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

The Green Machine project is now complete

http://themodzoo.com/forum/index.php?/topic/118-project-green-machine/page__st__72


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> The Green Machine project is now complete
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://themodzoo.com/forum/index.php?/topic/118-project-green-machine/page__st__72
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mg


I can appreciate the work and craftsmanship that went into this build, and it's filled with awesome components, BUT the color leaves my feeling a little ill. Too. Much. Green.


----------



## Ramsey77

So I got to thinking.....if I was going to repaint my case a two-tone color what would it be. I came up with a desert camo type Brown and tan. Maybe filled with Noctua fans, and I know there is a MB out there that is brown/tan. *Asus Sabertooth*. Do they make any brown ram?


----------



## CTM Audi

There are some brownish ram kits, but I like the way Crucial Tactical Tracers look on a Sabertooth. You can disable the LEDs if you want to. The Elites look really nice as well.


----------



## toyz72

sabertooth ram
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233247


----------



## Trafalgar

The Green Power


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Shout out to sgtgates, lol, I went to OU for a year, stayed in Oklahoma city for a good 4 years. Saw that OU sticker on your comp and was like, huh? Nice to see a fellow okie here.


Haha nice, did you like the city? Its my 3rd year here gonna be in the city after I graduate


----------



## GuestVeea

That is very nice looking. i really appreciate the time and money that went into this


----------



## GuestVeea

That orange/yellow actually looks really good on the front panel of this case. Good call man


----------



## Brandon2142

hello, I am looking at this case and was wondering if it will fit a 38mm thick 240mm radiator in push/pull in front?


----------



## JackAggro

So i did some experiments last night, nothing big. Basically I was able to run my system with the front intake fans and rear exhaust fans diconnected. It never reached temps over 45 celsius. All I had going up top was the CPU fan on the cooler master Hyper 612. Cpu clocked to 4.2 and it still didn't get very warm. I wouldn't be able to Fold @ home in this conifguraiton but I was suprised at how readily the air flowed through my case with just one fan blowing. And of course with the mish-mash of fans I have in there now all blowing it sounds like an airplane taking off, so I was comforted by the silence. All while still working my system as hard as I could with out deliberately giving it a full load. Basicaly I5 2500K with Cooler Master hyper 612 in a HAF XB is a winning combination. Love this case.


----------



## Turbowhite

Yes - it makes the case 2 degrees cooler. The MB without runs at 38 after running Furmark for 15 minutes without fan and 36 degrees with fan exhausting. The GPUs take longer to hit their 70 degrees with the top fan.. CPU stayed the same at 26 degrees - ambient 22 degrees C.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackAggro*
> 
> So i did some experiments last night, nothing big. Basically I was able to run my system with the front intake fans and rear exhaust fans diconnected. It never reached temps over 45 celsius. All I had going up top was the CPU fan on the cooler master Hyper 612. Cpu clocked to 4.2 and it still didn't get very warm. I wouldn't be able to Fold @ home in this conifguraiton but I was suprised at how readily the air flowed through my case with just one fan blowing. And of course with the mish-mash of fans I have in there now all blowing it sounds like an airplane taking off, so I was comforted by the silence. All while still working my system as hard as I could with out deliberately giving it a full load. Basicaly I5 2500K with Cooler Master hyper 612 in a HAF XB is a winning combination. Love this case.


I do the same thing, when I am just browsing the net too. All fans off except the CPU cooler and rear exhaust spinning about 900 rpm, and it's silent. Temps never get over 40c in this mode, PLUS it keeps the dust off the front panel. While gaming or benching, I run all the fans at around 9-10v. Love this case!


----------



## CreationArt

Is it recommended to run 80mm fans? I currently don't have any, but will go buy some if they really help the air flow in the bottom half. I'm awaiting delivery of my parts to finish the build, and they should be here friday!


----------



## JackAggro

I left mine going, without them the only thing down there moving air is the PSU. Even that has a desiganted port. The main reason I kept those running is that right now my lower compartment is a jumble of PSU cabling and I felt like there should be some movement of air. As you can tell though this is just personal opinion. I'd say it's recommended, but if you're not stressing your hard drives or PSU and you've managed you cables pretty well you're probably fine for at least a while. Again opinion, and I'm open to correction.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackAggro*
> 
> I left mine going, without them the only thing down there moving air is the PSU. Even that has a desiganted port. The main reason I kept those running is that right now my lower compartment is a jumble of PSU cabling and I felt like there should be some movement of air. As you can tell though this is just personal opinion. I'd say it's recommended, but if you're not stressing your hard drives or PSU and you've managed you cables pretty well you're probably fine for at least a while. Again opinion, and I'm open to correction.


I agree. Some airflow is better than none at all.


----------



## agussio

I am curious about the top window trapping heat. I have already built one XB for my son, and I am waiting on my mine. This case is addictive, I'm already thinking of a third build for another friend.

I really like the top window look and I am even thinking of making a custom window so it can be larger, flatter, and show off the goodies better.

But I am concerned that I will lose a lot of heat venting. I like my my gaming rigs to be near silent when not under heavy load, and cooler is always better for keeping fans off.


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandon2142*
> 
> hello, I am looking at this case and was wondering if it will fit a 38mm thick 240mm radiator in push/pull in front?


Yes, it will fit just fine. I have a 45mm thick, 240mm rad in push-pull in the front with my Maximus V Formula. That's pretty much the maximum sized radiator though, anything thicker would start running into clearance issues, even with a regular ATX board.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> I am curious about the top window trapping heat. I have already built one XB for my son, and I am waiting on my mine. This case is addictive, I'm already thinking of a third build for another friend.
> 
> I really like the top window look and I am even thinking of making a custom window so it can be larger, flatter, and show off the goodies better.
> 
> But I am concerned that I will lose a lot of heat venting. I like my my gaming rigs to be near silent when not under heavy load, and cooler is always better for keeping fans off.


I am curious about this as well. Hopefully someone here has both style tops and would be willing to run some tests for us.


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Top _window_?

Nah.

How about top _turrets_ for everyone?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonicAgamemnon*
> 
> Top _window_?
> 
> Nah.
> 
> How about top _turrets_ for everyone?


Haha, hells yeah! Nothing cools better than an anti aircraft guns!


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> I am curious about the top window trapping heat. I have already built one XB for my son, and I am waiting on my mine. This case is addictive, I'm already thinking of a third build for another friend.
> 
> I really like the top window look and I am even thinking of making a custom window so it can be larger, flatter, and show off the goodies better.
> 
> But I am concerned that I will lose a lot of heat venting. I like my my gaming rigs to be near silent when not under heavy load, and cooler is always better for keeping fans off.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I am curious about this as well. Hopefully someone here has both style tops and would be willing to run some tests for us.


I really don't see an issue considering the amount of airflow twin 120/140mm put into the case along with the side panels and rear having ventilation. My window panel will be here tomorroo and i'll post some pics of temps differences using my gadget temp monitors on windows.

For me, the window will be nice to keep out more dust and cat hair cause my cat sits on my case


----------



## burniate

My top window should be here Monday. I dunno about running tests..but I'll tell you if temps go up.

Currently running an i5 2500k at 4.4 Ghz, H100i in push pull with a pair of 680s, all fans controlled by an NZXT Sentry. Idle (with fans at 40% or max, doesn't seem to matter) CPU is at 32-34, GPUs around 33-34. Playing Far Cry 3 put CPU at 45, GPUs at 74-76.

As I said, unless I push my OC I probably won't benchmark, but I'll be happy to report temp changes after putting the window panel on.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burniate*
> 
> My top window should be here Monday. I dunno about running tests..but I'll tell you if temps go up.
> 
> Currently running an i5 2500k at 4.4 Ghz, H100i in push pull with a pair of 680s, all fans controlled by an NZXT Sentry. Idle (with fans at 40% or max, doesn't seem to matter) CPU is at 32-34, GPUs around 33-34. Playing Far Cry 3 put CPU at 45, GPUs at 74-76.
> 
> *As I said, unless I push my OC I probably won't benchmark, but I'll be happy to report temp changes after putting the window panel on.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> I am curious about the top window trapping heat. I have already built one XB for my son, and I am waiting on my mine. This case is addictive, I'm already thinking of a third build for another friend.
> 
> I really like the top window look and I am even thinking of making a custom window so it can be larger, flatter, and show off the goodies better.
> 
> But I am concerned that I will lose a lot of heat venting. I like my my gaming rigs to be near silent when not under heavy load, and cooler is always better for keeping fans off.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I am curious about this as well. Hopefully someone here has both style tops and would be willing to run some tests for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't see an issue considering the amount of airflow twin 120/140mm put into the case along with the side panels and rear having ventilation. *My window panel will be here tomorroo and i'll post some pics of temps differences using my gadget temp monitors on windows.*
> 
> For me, the window will be nice to keep out more dust and cat hair cause my cat sits on my case
Click to expand...

Yes please do as it'll help others in deciding if a closed-up top is an option.

I wished there was a solid flat steel top panel so for the option to place something on top of the case that is if the temps inside are good.


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandon2142*
> 
> hello, I am looking at this case and was wondering if it will fit a 38mm thick 240mm radiator in push/pull in front?


it also depends on what GPU you are using...i have the gtx570 from asus and there is just enough space for a 25mm radiator with push/pull config


----------



## MusicMelody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> If it works, post some pics and a link to it. Others might be interested this.


Will do, it might be a while until I get this case and build done, I'm just hanging out here because this case by far beats my other choices.


----------



## MusicMelody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Haha nice, did you like the city? Its my 3rd year here gonna be in the city after I graduate


Yeah I did, I was there back in 2005, I spent a lot of time on Lindsey St and around the OU campus. Lovely environment, but HUGE campus lol.


----------



## MusicMelody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Yes please do as it'll help others in deciding if a closed-up top is an option.
> 
> I wished there was a solid flat steel top panel so for the option to place something on top of the case that is if the temps inside are good.


I second this, because if there isn't much diff, I will just get the window, after reading that the top intake could hurt temps, and top exhaust wasn't much benefit. Window would be nice if I can surely count on my other cooling options/fans.

Btw, love the green machine, anyone got advice for painting/modding a case? I'm trying to research ways to sleeve/tuck wires for the most clean cable management. I don't just want to shove them all under the main board, lol.


----------



## burniate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Btw, love the green machine, anyone got advice for painting/modding a case? I'm trying to research ways to sleeve/tuck wires for the most clean cable management. I don't just want to shove them all under the main board, lol.


I went with the "shove them all under the mobo" tactic..mostly because I'm not done working on my rig and I see a new PSU and resleeving in my future.


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonicAgamemnon*
> 
> Top _window_?
> 
> Nah.
> 
> How about top _turrets_ for everyone?


I LOVE IT !!!

Now who will be the first to mod it?


----------



## Mittenzz

Quick question. Do the 2 x 120mm fans at the front come with red LED's or are those replacement fans?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mittenzz*
> 
> Quick question. Do the 2 x 120mm fans at the front come with red LED's or are those replacement fans?


Those are replacements. It comes with plain old black fans.


----------



## Mittenzz

Thanks mate


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mittenzz*
> 
> Thanks mate


No problem at all.


----------



## CreationArt

Quick question, it was missed before. Should I invest in the 2x 80mm fans for down under?


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreationArt*
> 
> Quick question, it was missed before. Should I invest in the 2x 80mm fans for down under?


It's been debatable. I don't really see the need for them down there since there's no heat generating devices down there. Maybe set as exhaust to help draw heat out of there, but nothing really else. Having them set as intake, I'd just see it drawing more dust into the wires. I have nothing in mine so it's just another airflow spot.


----------



## mavisky

I grabbed 2 cheap red led 80mm fans down there and set them to exhaust. They're completely silent at max rpm and I don't even know if they're moving any measurable amount of Air. I figure it couldn't hurt so why not, but then again I'm the kind of guy who fills every fan opening on every case I buy. Once I get my new GPU coolers though I will be doing a test to prove or disprove the usefulness of the 200mm fan as an exhaust. I truly don't think it's acccomplishin much and if anything may be hindering airflow. I'm also going to ditch my internally mounted 140's for internally mounted 120's with some homemade shrouds to try and close the gap between the GPU's and the front case fans and force more air to the top SLI card at the very least.


----------



## tastegw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Case in point with me although with another case, my Cooler Master 690 II Advanced with the top one or both fans blowing in equals an increase in temps and with them exhaust or no fans equal just about the same temps.
> 
> SADLY: Unfortunately my own HAF XB is going to be returned because I noticed a defect in the chassis that it's "not truely" squared off as it should that the top panel when slid in needs to be pushed in the right end some to then screw secure it on. There's nothing wrong with the top panel as I looked where the in "folds" in the metal meet the upper chassis. I will order this case again but will wait until I get my desk situation in order which has delayed me even doing my own build in this case as I need a place to put it.
> 
> Good thing that I can still be an asset to this club because of my brothers build pictured in the first pages which is located here in the same residence and personally did the build.


Same problem with my case


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tastegw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Case in point with me although with another case, my Cooler Master 690 II Advanced with the top one or both fans blowing in equals an increase in temps and with them exhaust or no fans equal just about the same temps.
> 
> SADLY: Unfortunately my own HAF XB is going to be returned because I noticed a defect in the chassis that it's "not truely" squared off as it should that the top panel when slid in needs to be pushed in the right end some to then screw secure it on. There's nothing wrong with the top panel as I looked where the in "folds" in the metal meet the upper chassis. I will order this case again but will wait until I get my desk situation in order which has delayed me even doing my own build in this case as I need a place to put it.
> 
> Good thing that I can still be an asset to this club because of my brothers build pictured in the first pages which is located here in the same residence and personally did the build.
> 
> 
> 
> Same problem with my case
Click to expand...

Sorry you too.

You should maybe return and or exchange yours as well.

Mine (now former) HAF XB departed about 2 1/2 hours ago. (sniff-sniff)

It'll be reordered soon enough though.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Sorry you too.
> 
> You should maybe return and or exchange yours as well.
> 
> Mine (now former) HAF XB departed about 2 1/2 hours ago. (sniff-sniff)
> 
> It'll be reordered soon enough though.


Did you guys happen to pick the case up while it had the covers off (in test bench mode)?


----------



## Ramsey77

Dp


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Sorry you too.
> 
> You should maybe return and or exchange yours as well.
> 
> Mine (now former) HAF XB departed about 2 1/2 hours ago. (sniff-sniff)
> 
> It'll be reordered soon enough though.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you guys happen to pick the case up while it had the covers off (in test bench mode)?
Click to expand...

I know where you're going with this, yes but with mine I did empty as I didn't do a build in it.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I know where you're going with this, yes but with mine I did empty as I didn't do a build in it.


Yeah, i was just wondering because the manual says you shouldn't pick the chassis up without the panels on.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I know where you're going with this, yes but with mine I did empty as I didn't do a build in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i was just wondering because the manual says you shouldn't pick the chassis up without the panels on.
Click to expand...

With my brothers XB build I picked it up momentarily without the panels on with hardware in it so to turn it to complete various parts of that build and it's quite fine.

Cooler Master is only covering themselves IMO with that manual though which we already know its inaccuracy pertaining to the 140mm front panel fans.


----------



## AsanteSoul

I'm trying to order the clear top for the hafxb...i can't seem to do it... do i need to register? if so, how? I was told that's how you go about it... Do I need to call?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> I'm trying to order the clear top for the hafxb...i can't seem to do it... do i need to register? if so, how? I was told that's how you go about it... Do I need to call?


You can checkout as a guest.


----------



## agussio

After building an XB system for my son, My personal HAF-XB case will be here tomorrow. It goes without saying that I really want to call in sick so I will be here when it's delivered and start working on it right away. I have a few good plans for my new pretty.

I have most of my bits already from a transplant patient, with a few new goodies just for the occasion. But I am stuck on my case fan choices.

In the other XB, I used Cooler Master 140mm 1K RPM blue LED fans mounted in front under the cover. No cutting, just patience. Those fans have good air flow, good looks and are very quiet. Sadly CM doesnt make a red or white fan so I am out of luck there.

So... LFM: 140mm fans x2. 120mm rad fan x1. Red or white LED preferred. Budget is not a real concern, quiet operation is. PWM welcome,but not required, as I will be installing a new Gigabyte UD5H with plenty of fan headers.

I am planning on either a top fan if it helps, or a flat top window if it doesn't.

Please and thank you.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Did you guys happen to pick the case up while it had the covers off (in test bench mode)?


I did many times and I felt at no point that the case was gonna fall apart without the panels on, its built real solid all around.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Cooler Master just posted a bunch of pics on their Facebook page from there CES 2013 booth. Damn, they had some hot chicks but they also had some nice custom rigged HAF XB's as well! That blue one reminds of a case mod I did years ago and its given me some more ideas for my " Dark Wind" build


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Cooler Master just posted a bunch of pics on their Facebook page from there CES 2013 booth. Damn, they had some hot chicks but they also had some nice custom rigged HAF XB's as well! That blue one reminds of a case mod I did years ago and its given me some more ideas for my " Dark Wind" build


*Nice photos and thanks for posting them. These should help give out more modding fever to those who needed some ideas with this case.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> After building an XB system for my son, My personal HAF-XB case will be here tomorrow. It goes without saying that I really want to call in sick so I will be here when it's delivered and start working on it right away. I have a few good plans for my new pretty.
> 
> I have most of my bits already from a transplant patient, with a few new goodies just for the occasion. But I am stuck on my case fan choices.
> 
> In the other XB, I used Cooler Master 140mm 1K RPM blue LED fans mounted in front under the cover. No cutting, just patience. Those fans have good air flow, good looks and are very quiet. Sadly CM doesnt make a red or white fan so I am out of luck there.
> 
> So... LFM: 140mm fans x2. 120mm rad fan x1. Red or white LED preferred. Budget is not a real concern, quiet operation is. PWM welcome,but not required, *as I will be installing a new Gigabyte UD5H with plenty of fan headers.*
> 
> I am planning on either a top fan if it helps, or a flat top window if it doesn't.
> 
> Please and thank you.


*Nice choice in the motherboard as my brother's XB build pictured in this thread as well as my own future XB build (*which I had to send my personal XB case back - explanation some posts back*) have/will have respectively the same motherboard.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Did you guys happen to pick the case up while it had the covers off (in test bench mode)?
> 
> 
> 
> I did many times and I felt at no point that the case was gonna fall apart without the panels on, its built real solid all around.
Click to expand...

*Yeah it's a solidly built case but "perhaps" (just a guess) CM thinks that there may be a possibility of an un-noticed tad of play within the chassis rails if carried around loaded up without the panels being on for further rigidity. *


----------



## TasteeFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mindinversion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is wondering, E-ATX boards *WILL* fit this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did electrical tape the tray, as the board juuuuuust sits on it on the forward side [facing front fans]


Just wondering since im new to PC building, how exactly did you put the electrical tape on the board? Was it directly on the mobo, or on the mobo tray?


----------



## burniate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burniate*
> 
> My top window should be here Monday. I dunno about running tests..but I'll tell you if temps go up.
> 
> Currently running an i5 2500k at 4.4 Ghz, H100i in push pull with a pair of 680s, all fans controlled by an NZXT Sentry. Idle (with fans at 40% or max, doesn't seem to matter) CPU is at 32-34, GPUs around 33-34. Playing Far Cry 3 put CPU at 45, GPUs at 74-76.
> 
> As I said, unless I push my OC I probably won't benchmark, but I'll be happy to report temp changes after putting the window panel on.


Top window is on. Idle temps remained the same, though I haven't tried running with all the fans turned down to 40% yet, but I doubt it'll be an issue..

Playing Far Cry 3 for a half hour or so, temps remained the same for the most part. Everything is within a degree or two of how it ran with the mesh top..with one exception: GPU 2 was running at 80 degrees C, and so far has been running consistently 4-8 degrees hotter than GPU 1. Not sure why this is, as from what I can tell GPU 2 would be the one closer to the side of the case, with its intake fan right next to the cutouts on that side.

All of this info taken with Corsair Link, FWIW. Not sure if heat dissipation is an issue or not, but 7 minutes after quitting Far Cry 3, GPU temps are at 33 and 41.

UPDATE: Running idle (uTorrent and WMP up) with fans at 40%, CPU activity arouund 60%, CPU temp is 32-33, GPU temps 38-39.


----------



## y01p0w3r3d

im throwing in my hand into the haf xb also.. i have the case psu & board already, so its a wip ( im keeping a log on my laptop as to the progress ) but here is some pics for your pleasure








  

**dead links fixed
this gonna be my red monster basic info i7 3770k & asus maximus gene v. ill try and get a log up soon


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y01p0w3r3d*
> 
> im throwing in my hand into the haf xb also.. i have the case psu & board already, so its a wip ( im keeping a log on my laptop as to the progress ) but here is some pics for your pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this gonna be my red monster basic info i7 3770k & asus maximus gene v. ill try and get a log up soon


Love my ROG Gene. The best MB I have ever used, hands down. Go to the front page and click on my name for a peak of what yours will look like completed. Oh, and a couple of pics you put up are broken.


----------



## Nortec

ok guys so today im buying the remaining parts for my build...i will post pictures when its all done hopefully by the end of this week...Im in dilemma and ill could use your help...i am between the H100i and the NZXT kraken x60...what do u guys think/suggest?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> ok guys so today im buying the remaining parts for my build...i will post pictures when its all done hopefully by the end of this week...Im in dilemma and ill could use your help...i am between the H100i and the NZXT kraken x60...what do u guys think/suggest?


My vote is for the Kraken. I think it was Anandtech that compared the two, and it wasn't even close- Kraken all the way.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6530/closing-the-loop-contained-liquidcoolers-from-corsair-and-nzxt-compared


----------



## mavisky

I'd wait and check out the new watercoolers coming out from cooler master. Modular in design and with really nice radiators. Just saw them on Newegg's CES coverage and I'm very interested in them already.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> I'd wait and check out the new watercoolers coming out from cooler master. Modular in design and with really nice radiators. Just saw them on Newegg's CES coverage and I'm very interested in them already.


Sounds interesting. What are they called so I can keep my eye out for em?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> I'd wait and check out the new watercoolers coming out from cooler master. Modular in design and with really nice radiators. Just saw them on Newegg's CES coverage and I'm very interested in them already.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds interesting. What are they called so I can keep my eye out for em?
Click to expand...

Start looking at the 8:10 mark one rad/watercooler, then some air coolers and then other watercoolers which I think are the modular ones.


----------



## AsanteSoul

thanks !!


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Sounds interesting. What are they called so I can keep my eye out for em?


This is the big one everyones talking about, Swiftechs closed circuit water cooling

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6657/swiftech-and-steiger-dynamics-german-engineering-comes-home


----------



## Smithy92

Can someone tell me if you can fit the Cooler Master V6GT into this case along with a top exhaust fan mounted in the case. Just want to know because I've been thinking about buying this case along with fans with some red leds.

Cheers guys.


----------



## Brandon2142

Or you can wait for the new Swifttech AIO which will probably best all of the current ones.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smithy92*
> 
> Can someone tell me if you can fit the Cooler Master V6GT into this case along with a top exhaust fan mounted in the case. Just want to know because I've been thinking about buying this case along with fans with some red leds.
> 
> Cheers guys.


Judging from specs of unit, it will fit but with no fan on top panel, the max hight with a fan for a HSF is 155mm, the V6GT is specced at 165mm. However, it looks like with mobo you still have about 180mm of clearance according to Canucks review, so im honestly not sure


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Well I just gone doing a basic comparison test after getting my window at long freaking last. I simply loaded up skryim and pointed my character to a static view of the mountains and forest let the game sit for a few minutes while it leveled out the load and temperatures and simply compared the temperatures showing on my GPU and CPU gadget meters.

All in all, I couldn't tell a woo haa of a difference temperature wise between the window and non window on my particular setup. GPU cored stayed at 59c-60c and CPU cores were bouncing around between 48c-51c either way. You mileage will likely vary with your equipment and set up.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Well I just gone doing a basic comparison test after getting my window at long freaking last. I simply loaded up skryim and pointed my character to a static view of the mountains and forest let the game sit for a few minutes while it leveled out the load and temperatures and simply compared the temperatures showing on my GPU and CPU gadget meters.
> 
> All in all, I couldn't tell a woo haa of a difference temperature wise between the window and non window on my particular setup. GPU cored stayed at 59c-60c and CPU cores were bouncing around between 48c-51c either way. You mileage will likely vary with your equipment and set up.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great.








Where did you get those thumbscrews for the brackets? Nice touch.


----------



## burniate

Run a couple more tests (by which I mean played more games), my CPU temps aren't seeing a noticeable increase, nor is rad heat. GPU temps are consistently 4-5c higher, but the vid card fans aren't kicking up to full either so I'm working within the cards' limits..


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burniate*
> 
> Run a couple more tests (by which I mean played more games), my CPU temps aren't seeing a noticeable increase, nor is rad heat. GPU temps are consistently 4-5c higher, but the vid card fans aren't kicking up to full either so I'm working within the cards' limits..


Well, at least we know now that the solid top doesn't turn it into a sauna. Thanks fellas. +Rep


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get those thumbscrews for the brackets? Nice touch.


I will reveal all when I get my final parts in this week and will show of "Dark Wind" in all of its glory by this weekend


----------



## GuestVeea

MSI Z77A-GD55 Motherboard I got today. Huge upgrade from what i had. still waiting for Acer P6 monitor, and Asus GTX 560 ti


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *burniate*
> 
> Run a couple more tests (by which I mean played more games), my CPU temps aren't seeing a noticeable increase, nor is rad heat. GPU temps are consistently 4-5c higher, but the vid card fans aren't kicking up to full either so I'm working within the cards' limits..
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least we know now that the solid top doesn't turn it into a sauna. Thanks fellas. +Rep
Click to expand...

Ditto

Thanks so very much!

+ Rep to both of you.


----------



## GuestVeea

Does anyone have any bright blue LEDs in their HAF XB? i want to see how it looks compared to the red LEDs that i have now


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuestVeea*
> 
> Does anyone have any bright blue LEDs in their HAF XB? i want to see how it looks compared to the red LEDs that i have now


I have blue LED Antec light strips in the front panel, and Crucial Tactical Tracers with blue LEDs. Got a couple parts coming tomorrow to finish everything off, if I have some time, Im going to do a final photo shoot.

I have a replacement H100i on the way, but think Im going to just sell it. My Zalman CNPS20LQ is good enough for 4.5-4.6 on my 3770K, and its quieter. Think Im going to put my Corsair SP120 QEs on it, and get another Silverstone AP122 for the two front intakes. Stinks I just bought a NZXT fan controller, and if I do that, I wont need it any more.

Here are a couple cell phone teaser shots for now.

http://s864.beta.photobucket.com/user/ctmaudi/library/PC%20Setups/CM%20HAF%20XB%201-13%20Build


----------



## caesu

Hey all, still building the computer part by part. Just adding a question if anyone can answer it.

By the way, I decided to go with the Silverstone Strider ST 1000 p PSU. It was very small and gives a lot more room compared to 180mm+ PSU's. I believe it measures 160mm. So if anyone is looking for a well reviewd PSU, thats 1000w and takes up little space.....

Anyways, in terms of HDD, I am thinking of actually adding a SSHD, the Seagate Momentus XT 750gb into the rig with it as my second drive alongside a 120GB SSD.

I just want to be certain. Can a laptop 2.5 inch drive fit in the SSD cage of the HAF XB?


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caesu*
> 
> Hey all, still building the computer part by part. Just adding a question if anyone can answer it.
> 
> By the way, I decided to go with the Silverstone Strider ST 1000 p PSU. It was very small and gives a lot more room compared to 180mm+ PSU's. I believe it measures 160mm. So if anyone is looking for a well reviewd PSU, thats 1000w and takes up little space.....
> 
> Anyways, in terms of HDD, I am thinking of actually adding a SSHD, the Seagate Momentus XT 750gb into the rig with it as my second drive alongside a 120GB SSD.
> 
> I just want to be certain. Can a laptop 2.5 inch drive fit in the SSD cage of the HAF XB?


That sshd drive will be a nice compliment to your ssd drive. Use it for large files/ programs your don't need the extra speed for. Just make sure your OS is

On the ssd. As far as the ssd fitting if the case dosent come with a adapter bracket for it which it probably does it eciase I've done 100 cooler master mods/builds then you can always double side tape or easily hide and apply it somewhere inside the chasis. I do not own the xbox yet...yet but don't worry you cam make it work with minimal effort


----------



## agussio

Yea me!!!

Got my XB yesterday afternoon. Spent a couple hours on installing and running the wires how i like. It is crazy quiet, and running cool. I don't have the front or rear fans hooked up and I am well within norm for both CPU and GPU temps. I am using an CM 212 Evo for CPU with only one PWM fan pushing towards the rear exhaust. My GPU is a gigabyte 7950 WF3. Both are inaudible in the room with nothing on in the house. I can feel heat escaping through the top panel under load but the system stays cool enough that the fans stay on low settings in a house of ~70 degrees.

I do have "case torque", but i don't think the frame is the problem. I think it is the main board plate. when I was putting the system together it would sometimes be torqued and sometimes sit flat. I have played with the panels and although they fit snug and correct, they don't seem to have any bearing on the frame position. I will play with the MB tray tonight.

Two BIG thumbs up for the AX860, non "i" model, i haven't heard the fan come on once even under load. Fit perfectly with plenty of room for cables. The intake fan is partially covered by the mounting bracket and frame but is not affecting cooling.

My only complaints coming from the build are it being so quiet that I don't want to add fans even for cosmetics (old habit), and now I can constantly hear my Hitatchi 500GB that I keep for pics, vids, and music. I can tell another SSD in my financial future. The stock 120mm fans seem good for airflow but noticeably loud.

Coming next will be a pair of silent 140mm's in red, and a CM Seidon 120M or 120XL.

24/7 OC for silence:
3770k @ 4.2Ghz Turbo
7950 @ 975Ghz


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caesu*
> 
> Hey all, still building the computer part by part. Just adding a question if anyone can answer it.
> 
> By the way, I decided to go with the Silverstone Strider ST 1000 p PSU. It was very small and gives a lot more room compared to 180mm+ PSU's. I believe it measures 160mm. So if anyone is looking for a well reviewd PSU, thats 1000w and takes up little space.....
> 
> Anyways, in terms of HDD, I am thinking of actually adding a SSHD, the Seagate Momentus XT 750gb into the rig with it as my second drive alongside a 120GB SSD.
> 
> I just want to be certain. Can a laptop 2.5 inch drive fit in the SSD cage of the HAF XB?


Dont think you'll have a problem fitting the 2.5 drive in the SSD cage....ill let you know for sure when i go home after work today.


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caesu*
> 
> Hey all, still building the computer part by part. Just adding a question if anyone can answer it.
> 
> By the way, I decided to go with the Silverstone Strider ST 1000 p PSU. It was very small and gives a lot more room compared to 180mm+ PSU's. I believe it measures 160mm. So if anyone is looking for a well reviewd PSU, thats 1000w and takes up little space.....
> 
> Anyways, in terms of HDD, I am thinking of actually adding a SSHD, the Seagate Momentus XT 750gb into the rig with it as my second drive alongside a 120GB SSD.
> 
> I just want to be certain. Can a laptop 2.5 inch drive fit in the SSD cage of the HAF XB?


I'd like to point out, there's no issue with putting a laptop HDD in the 2.5" drive bays. Brackets fit fine, not noticing any vibrations from them. I have 2 installed and they're running like normal HDD along side my SSD. Remember, SSDs are based on the standard 2.5" screw layout so anything that will fit a standard 2.5" drive will fit any drive, whether it's SSD or HDD. Picking the Momentus XT is a great choice for programs that can't fit on your SSD with its fairly large size at 750GB.


----------



## Nortec

Damn can't find the kraken x60 available anywhere and i really wanted to finish my build this weekend....i think im just gonna get the H100i...


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Damn can't find the kraken x60 available anywhere and i really wanted to finish my build this weekend....i think im just gonna get the H100i...


The Kraken honestly isn't that much better unless you absolutely have to have the lowest temps in which case, a closed loop isn't what you want in the first place, you call Swiftech for that.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6530/closing-the-loop-contained-liquidcoolers-from-corsair-and-nzxt-compared


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> The Kraken honestly isn't that much better unless you absolutely have to have the lowest temps in which case, a closed loop isn't what you want in the first place, you call Swiftech for that.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6530/closing-the-loop-contained-liquidcoolers-from-corsair-and-nzxt-compared


according to this even the h80i is better than the h100i


----------



## GuestVeea

Looks good! thank you! I now have something to refer to when deciding my next fan/LED purchase.


----------



## GuestVeea




----------



## CTM Audi

Finally got some pics.


----------



## burniate

Nice lookin rig ya got there.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Lol, Corsair would be pissed if they saw you using their fans on Zalmans water system, don't see many of those either. I see you got the same lightstrip I did albiet in blue, helluva blinding arn't they?


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Lol, Corsair would be pissed if they saw you using their fans on Zalmans water system, don't see many of those either. I see you got the same lightstrip I did albiet in blue, helluva blinding arn't they?


They would be happy that at least the fans are bought lol. After all the H cooler failures Ive had, Im not going to try them anymore. When the replacement H100i package comes tomorrow, Im just going to reject it. I can live with the 6C difference between it and the Zalman. The Zalman is by far the quietest AIO water cooler Ive seen (Ive tested many of every type of H cooler, and a couple Antecs).

The lights are bright, but with where I put them, they are ok.


----------



## y01p0w3r3d

i was wondering if the eatx would even fit at all but it looks like you did it......


----------



## burniate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get those thumbscrews for the brackets? Nice touch.


FrozenCPU carries anodized thumb screws, likely other mod sites do as well. Other cases in the HAF series use 6/32" for the thumb screws, I assume the XB does as well. In fact now that I think about it I probably mixed and matched when moving my rig from the X to the XB, so it's a pretty sure bet..


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burniate*
> 
> FrozenCPU carries anodized thumb screws, likely other mod sites do as well. *Other cases in the HAF series use 6/32" for the thumb screws*, I assume the XB does as well. In fact now that I think about it I probably mixed and matched when moving my rig from the X to the XB, so it's a pretty sure bet..


Yup. So did my Fractal Design case. As a matter of fact, all of the thumbscrews in the XB are exactly the same.


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caesu*
> 
> ...Anyways, in terms of HDD, I am thinking of actually adding a SSHD, the Seagate Momentus XT 750gb into the rig with it as my second drive alongside a 120GB SSD...


I can confirm the Seagate Momentus drives are compatible with the HAF XB, because I've just installed four of them in my build:






Clearances are obviously very tight, especially when all four drive bays are populated, presenting a tougher cable management challenge...


----------



## caesu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> I'd like to point out, there's no issue with putting a laptop HDD in the 2.5" drive bays. Brackets fit fine, not noticing any vibrations from them. I have 2 installed and they're running like normal HDD along side my SSD. Remember, SSDs are based on the standard 2.5" screw layout so anything that will fit a standard 2.5" drive will fit any drive, whether it's SSD or HDD. Picking the Momentus XT is a great choice for programs that can't fit on your SSD with its fairly large size at 750GB.


thanks everyone for the replies. I'll go ahead with this route. Slow and steady build..!


----------



## agussio

LAWL!!! Torqued frame my @ss!

After checking all my bolts and fasteners and feeling some what perplexed as to why i could rock my case on 3 legs....

The culprit is my old crappy desk! I have a 3 sided corner desk and apparently after 10+ years of faithful service the center portion is drooping. Quick use of a bubble level and measuring tape shows the center piece is about an inch lower then the end corners, thus creating a noticeable gap under 1 corner of the new square case.

The upside are that my new XB case is square like it should be and will not be returned. The motherboard tray is flat. And after 2 days of burn in and removing my platter drive the computer is completely in-audible as I write this with my 3770K over clocked at 4.2Ghz.

This the best case I have ever owned or worked on. Looks good. Excellent air flow and heat dissipation. Easy to work on and run cables clean.

I love it.

Now it's time to get back to a new water cooler and performance tuning...


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> LAWL!!! Torqued frame my @ss!
> 
> After checking all my bolts and fasteners and feeling some what perplexed as to why i could rock my case on 3 legs....
> 
> The culprit is my old crappy desk! I have a 3 sided corner desk and apparently after 10+ years of faithful service the center portion is drooping. Quick use of a bubble level and measuring tape shows the center piece is about an inch lower then the end corners, thus creating a noticeable gap under 1 corner of the new square case.
> 
> The upside are that my new XB case is square like it should be and will not be returned. The motherboard tray is flat. And after 2 days of burn in and removing my platter drive the computer is completely in-audible as I write this with my 3770K over clocked at 4.2Ghz.
> 
> This the best case I have ever owned or worked on. Looks good. Excellent air flow and heat dissipation. Easy to work on and run cables clean.
> 
> I love it.
> 
> Now it's time to get back to a new water cooler and performance tuning...


How dare your desk give up the ghost at the time a Cooler Master HAF XB case is to be placed on it and made you think the case was possibly defective!









It's only a desk and after 10 years of use what can one say right?

Glad to hear you love your case and hope to maybe seeing photos eventually.............again maybe?


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*


You know... at first I really didn't like the green look of this case, but a few days ago, just for some fun I put this shot on my Android wallpaper... and it's starting to grow on me!?!







This is a heavily modded Xb in my opinion and I respect the creativity that went into this build. The color is very loud compared to many case mods nowadays, but its really giving me some motivation to custom paint my Xb...


----------



## Nortec

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=21706&Itemid=47
Corsair gets on the 280mm and 140mm rad market..


----------



## fuzzwah7

First Post, First Home Build

Hello everyone, hoping I can join the club as well... as soon as I saw the HAF XB I knew it was the case to start my first gaming rig. After researching the case I saw this link on Google and started lurking for a couple of weeks to get ideas. XB arrived Wednesday and I am chomping at the bit to get started but still waiting for mobo and processor which should be here next week. I am not by any means an experienced overclocker and/or custom pc builder but I have been a computer technician for the last 15 years... amazes some of my co-workers that I have never custom built myself a pc.

So here is my planned layout:

Cooler Master HAF-XB
Intel i5-3570k
MSI Z77 Big Bang MPower
EVGA 670 FTW 2GB
Samsung 120GB SSD
WD Black 1TB x 2
Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB)
Corsair Pro Series HX650
Pioneer Blu-Ray Burner
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo
Cooler Master 200mm MegaFlow (Top Exhaust)
Cooler Master 120mm x 3 (Front Intake x 2 , Rear Exhaust x 1)

I will try to take pics as I go along... though this is not a flashy build I am thinking I might add some LED's at a later date.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzzwah7*
> 
> First Post, First Home Build
> 
> Hello everyone, hoping I can join the club as well... as soon as I saw the HAF XB I knew it was the case to start my first gaming rig. After researching the case I saw this link on Google and started lurking for a couple of weeks to get ideas. XB arrived Wednesday and I am chomping at the bit to get started but still waiting for mobo and processor which should be here next week. I am not by any means an experienced overclocker and/or custom pc builder but I have been a computer technician for the last 15 years... amazes some of my co-workers that I have never custom built myself a pc.
> 
> So here is my planned layout:
> 
> Cooler Master HAF-XB
> Intel i5-3570k
> MSI Z77 Big Bang MPower
> EVGA 670 FTW 2GB
> Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4)
> Corsair Pro Series HX650
> Pioneer Blu-Ray Burner
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo
> Cooler Master 200mm MegaFlow (Top Exhaust)
> Cooler Master 120mm x 3 (Front Intake x 2 , Rear Exhaust x 1)
> 
> I will try to take pics as I go along... though this is not a flashy build I am thinking I might add some LED's at a later date.


Welcome to OCN, and welcome to the HAF XB Club! Just thought I would warn you though, the top 200mm fan will not fit with the 212. And if you are wanting a cheap alternative to buying pre made LED's, see the link in my sig. Again, welcome.


----------



## fuzzwah7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Welcome to OCN, and welcome to the HAF XB Club! Just thought I would warn you though, the top 200mm fan will not fit with the 212. And if you are wanting a cheap alternative to buying pre made LED's, see the link in my sig. Again, welcome.


Well that is a serious bummer... strange they would make the case, cooler, and fan and not realize they wouldn't play nice together... might have to top mount it for now but leave it out of the pics due to the ugh factor.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzzwah7*
> 
> Well that is a serious bummer... strange they would make the case, cooler, and fan and not realize they wouldn't play nice together... might have to top mount it for now but leave it out of the pics due to the ugh factor.


Couple of guys here tested the effect the top fan has on temps. Turns out, not much. I am running without one.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Finally got around to swapping out the stock red LED for HDD activity last night. What a pain, at least mostly cause I didn't have a nice soldering stand to use so it was a combination of doing it all by hand and trying not to burn the crap outa myself and melt wires I didn't want but it looks much better now rather then dual red LED's one the front panel. "Dark Wind" is almost finished!

*
Pretty straight forward and even positive and negative is labeled*









*Two solder joints, shouldn't be that bad....*









*El cheapo tools of the trade*









*Was a real pain to get that sucker out so I had to break it apart for each solder joint to melt with my crappy solder gun, but eventually no more red LED. Just a matter afterwards of clipping new white LED leads and gently soldering them into place one at a time*









*While I was at it, I melted the glue holding the HD audio cable and removed it as I never use them anyway and one less cable to clean up and hide*









*Sooooo much better!*


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Finally got around to swapping out the stock red LED for HDD activity last night. What a pain, at least mostly cause I didn't have a nice soldering stand to use so it was a combination of doing it all by hand and trying not to burn the crap outa myself and melt wires I didn't want but it looks much better now rather then dual red LED's one the front panel. "Dark Wind" is almost finished!
> 
> *
> Pretty straight forward and even positive and negative is labeled*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Two solder joints, shouldn't be that bad....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *El cheapo tools of the trade*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Was a real pain to get that sucker out so I had to break it apart for each solder joint to melt with my crappy solder gun, but eventually no more red LED. Just a matter afterwards of clipping new white LED leads and gently soldering them into place one at a time*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *While I was at it, I melted the glue holding the HD audio cable and removed it as I never use them anyway and one less cable to clean up and hide*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sooooo much better!*


Nice work +1 Rep


----------



## CTM Audi

Got the other Silverstone AP122 for the front panel on the vid card side of the case. I opened Far Cry 3, let it run for a few minutes, and got 77C on GPU 1 and 68C on GPU 2. Added the fan, did the same thing again, and got 65C on GPU 1 and 63C on GPU 2.

They really do a great job of throwing the air straight and far.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Well i've been busy with ideas flowing through my so far this weekend on what else to do to "Dark Wind" to make it stand out more and bit more "trick" Then I had a great idea which would gonna involve some careful work and modding but if I did it right, it would really make my HAF XB look special. A few runs to store across time for a few things I needed and I set to work!

*
First step to to dissasemble the hot bay trays which proved to be a study in patience to prevent breaking something with all the little parts*









*Almost had one of these go flying off into the room, that woulda sucked!*








*

Then the real pain was removing these pins to get the front covers off the tray's. It involved using the hammer with a small screwdriver to bang them carefully out and then prying another section of without breaking the plastic which I still manged to do on one. A little glue should fix it by the time i'm done*








*

After all is said and done, the bays are now completely apart and ready for what I have in store for them next which I won't show until the project is done*

















*Well ok, here's a little hint lol!*


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

I had this idea kinda out the blue but I was still thinking of "Anything else cheap and cool I could do to the case...?" The later today I was like "Eureka!" And back to the work desk I went!

*
I had the thought of "Well, i've changed out the HDD LED to balance the case out but that DVD drive still has that ugly green LED and that won't look good with the cases color scheme.... But wait, i've got a spare white LED in case I screwed up on the HDD activity LED. Bingo, its solder time again!"*









*
Well being now over 4 years old, I doubt there was a warranty left anyway from Asus, so voiding it be damned!*









*
A bit of hot soldering gun and that yucky green LED is no more. Time to put something sexier in!*









*Woo hoo, now THAT's awesome looking! Nice and bright too! Who says DVD drives need to be boring and useless?*


----------



## Flying Donkey

Just finished my build! Great case to work in, especially the wire management!


----------



## dakjones

Hey guys,
I just bought my Haf-xb and this is my first build. I ordered 140's for the front, but the fans I bought top out at 800 rpm. There is a similar 140mm fan by the same company that runs up to 1200rpm. Do you think the difference in fan speed will have a significant effect on the temperatures in this particular case? I already have the 800rpm model on its way here, I'm just wondering if it worth the hassle of shipping it back.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakjones*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I just bought my Haf-xb and this is my first build. I ordered 140's for the front, but the fans I bought top out at 800 rpm. There is a similar 140mm fan by the same company that runs up to 1200rpm. Do you think the difference in fan speed will have a significant effect on the temperatures in this particular case? I already have the 800rpm model on its way here, I'm just wondering if it worth the hassle of shipping it back.


What fans did you order? 800 rpm is pretty slow for sitting in front of a filter.


----------



## dakjones

Noctua a14ULN, the faster fan (which is actually about 3 dollars cheaper per fan) is the P14FLX


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakjones*
> 
> Noctua a14ULN, the faster fan (which is actually about 3 dollars cheaper per fan) is the P14FLX


I guess you'll just have to try them and see if they move air.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dakjones*
> 
> Noctua a14ULN, the faster fan (which is actually about 3 dollars cheaper per fan) is the P14FLX
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you'll just have to try them and see if they move air.
Click to expand...

This is why I like to have a fan controller and in the way I mounted it in my brothers build in which then one can purchase higher rpm fans that undervolt well and adjust speed accordingly.

*EDIT: Photos are in post# 251 for those who want to see the fan controller used secured inside the chassis.*


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> This is why I like to have a fan controller and in the way I mounted it in my brothers build in which then one can purchase higher rpm fans that undervolt well and adjust speed accordingly.


I do this as well. All of my case fans run around 2000rpm at 12v. I usually run everything at 1000rpm while gaming, and I turn them off while browsing OCN.

EDIT: unless I have headphones on, then I may crank them up.


----------



## dakjones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I guess you'll just have to try them and see if they move air.


Hmm, I guess so. Really a dumb move on my part. Depending on how much the restocking fee is they might just become paper-weights lol. Thanks for the help though. I'm gonna look into the fan controller route.


----------



## keesgelder

Hello gentlemen,

I'm planning on purchasing one of these enclosures for my spare rig, mostly just for fun. They sell 2 version here, one with the window (5 bucks more) and one without. I am wandering though: does the window version also come with the mesh to replace the window with (like for example with the 600T white edition)? I'm planning on using the mesh (still got some 200mm's lying around) but if I can get the window as well for only 5 bucks more I'd just do that instead for if I'd ever feel like using it.

Edit: mmm just noticed that a 200mm will probably not fit in combination with a 212 CPU cooler, that would be quite the bummer. Also 140's at the location of the stock fans don't fit without modification (I don't have many tools lying around)... This is too bad as I kind of wanted to optimize this case in terms of airflow...


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

The case either comes with the window or mesh, you don't get the other one with the case. Peoples testing of using the top panel for an exhaust fan doesn't do much for temperatures apparently


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keesgelder*
> 
> Hello gentlemen,
> 
> I'm planning on purchasing one of these enclosures for my spare rig, mostly just for fun. They sell 2 version here, one with the window (5 bucks more) and one without. I am wandering though: does the window version also come with the mesh to replace the window with (like for example with the 600T white edition)? I'm planning on using the mesh (still got some 200mm's lying around) but if I can get the window as well for only 5 bucks more I'd just do that instead for if I'd ever feel like using it.
> 
> Edit: mmm just noticed that a 200mm will probably not fit in combination with a 212 CPU cooler, that would be quite the bummer. *Also 140's at the location of the stock fans* don't fit without modification (I don't have many tools lying around)... This is too bad as I kind of wanted to optimize this case in terms of airflow...


They will mount on the inside, no problem at all.


----------



## burniate

So far the temp increase between mesh w/o fan and window has not been discernable, either. Given the choice between the two, I prefer the window. Due to how the wiring is run the viewable area is really pleasing to the eye.

I got upgrades coming next week. Hopefully by the weekend I'll have some nicely lit shots to share.


----------



## CTM Audi

Dont have any testing or numbers to back this up, but in my mind, if you have a video card with a cooler that throws heat around the inside of the case, I would want the mesh so it has somewhere to go (heat rises, so it should just go straight up and not heat up your board or get recycled in to the card's cooler). If you have a blower type cooler that pushes air out the back, then I see no reason to not get the window, unless you prefer the look of the mesh like I do (since the front and sides match mesh more then plexi).


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Some more updates, its getting close to completion, im excited to show it off but I keep coming up with more ideas and I have a really cool and simple one i'm trying to determine how to go about doing but heres some more visual goodies

*Doing these was a laborious process and I wish I had a bit more patience with painting but they still turned out pretty well though I might do one more change to them. I just have to be sure if they will still function if I do my idea but either way, the painted hotswap drive bay covers really make the front of the case stand out!*








*

I gave up on Corsair releasing the generation 2 of the cabling kits for the new AX power supplies, so I went with Bit Fenix extensions to add some more color to the interior of the case. Seeings how everyone and their grandmother seems to use white sleeved cables, I decided to go with the shiny silver and its part of the ROG color scheme anyway, they look great and easy to work with but snag easily and can get damaged if not careful so I wont' be moving them around too much.*









*
This was by far the best idea i've had for the case yet. A bit pricier then I wanted to spend but man, the effect and look is freaking awesome!*


----------



## agussio

Don't give up on the ULN fans. I have a set coming also if only to please my habit for case fans.

I have been running without any case fans and all temps are well within normal. When I have tried some spare 12cm fans I had lying around i did not notice any difference in temps on CPU or GPU. I am not sure the case really needs them. Ambient air has plenty of ways to get in and hot air plenty of ways to get out.

I ordered the ULN fans because I have become addicted to the silence of this case. The ULN's are a low rpm/low noise fan that still have a decent CFM rating. I just want air moving inside the case, I am not trying to blow steam off hot soup.

Silent when I'm asleep and able to rip when I'm gaming.


----------



## burniate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Some more updates, its getting close to completion, im excited to show it off but I keep coming up with more ideas and I have a really cool and simple one i'm trying to determine how to go about doing but heres some more visual goodies
> 
> *Doing these was a laborious process and I wish I had a bit more patience with painting but they still turned out pretty well though I might do one more change to them. I just have to be sure if they will still function if I do my idea but either way, the painted hotswap drive bay covers really make the front of the case stand out!*


Yeah those hot swap bays look really great. You should consider the Lamptron FC9 fan controller for your second 5.25" bay, or the FC10.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Nah, the Gelid Silent 12's are quiet enough at full speed that I don't need to and i've put enough money into this project already, plus my HDD sits were the controller would go, so it woudln't fit either


----------



## Adenilson

Nice work *Binary Ecyrb* , congrats ... the power red


----------



## panache86

Hey all,

So I'm still too lazy to put up the pics of my newly built HAF-XB. Mainly because I've been spending almost every waking moment attempting to get my OSX 10.8.2 and Windows 7 Dual boot to play nice. But now that it is all completed I am closer to being able to post pics. I do however, have some bad news about the case. I am not sure where I read about the Hot Swap bays having issues for a select few, but I was one of the select few. SO.... in an attempt to finish transferring data over from the plethora of laptops and backup drives I've acquired over the years I had a fallen soldier...... I decided to try out the hot swap bays to ensure they functioned. I mounted a 2.5" Sata drive into the hotswap bay and turned on the computer. I didn't even finish booting into the operating system before I smelled the burning. I'm an Avionics Technician so I know that smell all too well... Of course I immediately turned the computer off. and removed the drive. I wanted to make sure that the hdd was the culprit, so I removed the PCB. Definitely burnt. One of the chips is scorched...... I would like to know how many people have had this problem??? I lost a lot of data, and also an expensive hdd. Even though I realize that ***** happens, I'm curious if Coolermaster is aware of the issue. I haven't emailed them to see if they'll send me out a new PCB for the hot swap bay, which I have already circumvented and removed. Not sure if I will.... Just kinda wanna put a warning out to others. Also gauge the severity of the issue.

Aside from that, the case is amazing, wire management is impeccable and I love it. Temps are incredibly low, and I cane BARELY even tell it's on. My fans and setup is the quietest PC I've ever built; and I've built many over the years. It sounds like a laptop from 3 feet away lol. Here's a list of what I stuffed in mine.

Gigabyte Z77-UP5-TH
i7-3770K - OC to 4.0 right now, will be stepping up slowly.
Asus GTX670-DC2-2GD5 OC'ed to 1260 currently
16GB Corsair Vengeance Red 1866 MHZ DDR3 PC1500
2x OCZ Vertex 4 120gb SSD's
Seagate 500GB 7200RPM 2.5 HDD
Seagate 1.5TB 72000RPM 3.5 HDD

For cooling, I went with the Noctua NH-U12P SE2 for the processor.
2x Noctua 140MM fans in front
2x 80 Enermax Enlobal Fans exhausting
I had one of the coolermaster 120mm fans exhausting on top half, but I removed it because those fans suck!!!! They're loud, even after turned down, I can hear them clicking/whirring.
No top fan exhausting because I was worried about a negative pressure problem if I installed one. But not sure if it would fit with the cooler anyway.


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Some more updates, its getting close to completion, im excited to show it off but I keep coming up with more ideas and I have a really cool and simple one i'm trying to determine how to go about doing but heres some more visual goodies
> 
> *Doing these was a laborious process and I wish I had a bit more patience with painting but they still turned out pretty well though I might do one more change to them. I just have to be sure if they will still function if I do my idea but either way, the painted hotswap drive bay covers really make the front of the case stand out!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> I gave up on Corsair releasing the generation 2 of the cabling kits for the new AX power supplies, so I went with Bit Fenix extensions to add some more color to the interior of the case. Seeings how everyone and their grandmother seems to use white sleeved cables, I decided to go with the shiny silver and its part of the ROG color scheme anyway, they look great and easy to work with but snag easily and can get damaged if not careful so I wont' be moving them around too much.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> This was by far the best idea i've had for the case yet. A bit pricier then I wanted to spend but man, the effect and look is freaking awesome!*


how did you paint those drive bays? looks hot bro, great work!


----------



## burniate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> how did you paint those drive bays? looks hot bro, great work!


Check post #756.


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burniate*
> 
> Check post #756.


thx


----------



## keesgelder

Thanks for all the responses gents.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Dont have any testing or numbers to back this up, but in my mind, if you have a video card with a cooler that throws heat around the inside of the case, I would want the mesh so it has somewhere to go (heat rises, so it should just go straight up and not heat up your board or get recycled in to the card's cooler). If you have a blower type cooler that pushes air out the back, then I see no reason to not get the window, unless you prefer the look of the mesh like I do (since the front and sides match mesh more then plexi).


The thing is, my spare rig has 2 blower type 5850's, so for that setup the window would do fine. However, I might want to play around with this case and try my main rig's components in there as well. My main rig has 2 670's that throw their heat into the case, so basically I'm considering getting the mesh after all for if I ever want to play around with my other components in this case. I guess that would be the way to go because the window panel is available separately (so this would allow me to get both in the end).


----------



## burniate

Got a quick question, in particular for Binary or CTM Audi: What kind of clearance is there in the front grill around 120mm fans. You have light strips in there...was that an easy fit? What brand light strips did you use?


----------



## g.androider

Hi,

I'm about to throw some cash into this cube also. But, I need to ask a question for Corsair H100i. Does it fit in this case, if I have a push-pull setup in this H100i?

Thanks..


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burniate*
> 
> Got a quick question, in particular for Binary or CTM Audi: What kind of clearance is there in the front grill around 120mm fans. You have light strips in there...was that an easy fit? What brand light strips did you use?


Depends, what spacing or gap are you talking about on the front bezel? My red light strip isn't in the front, it's inside the case in upper rear panel, it's from logisys and the white braided one is from NZXT
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g.androider*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm about to throw some cash into this cube also. But, I need to ask a question for Corsair H100i. Does it fit in this case, if I have a push-pull setup in this H100i?
> 
> Thanks..


It will fit easily with pp fan layout


----------



## tawak

Gonna do what binary did to the drive bay. Looks really hot.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burniate*
> 
> Got a quick question, in particular for Binary or CTM Audi: What kind of clearance is there in the front grill around 120mm fans. You have light strips in there...was that an easy fit? What brand light strips did you use?


http://s864.beta.photobucket.com/us...F XB 1-13 Build/IMG_0650_zps06c3ced0.jpg.html

Antec light strips that are powered by USB. I got internal header to female usb adapters so they are plugged in inside the case.

I got a third one on the top panel now where the 45 degree bend is, so it lights up all the stuff in the case.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burniate*
> 
> Got a quick question, in particular for Binary or CTM Audi: What kind of clearance is there in the front grill around 120mm fans. You have light strips in there...was that an easy fit? What brand light strips did you use?


See my sig for a DIY solution to LED's.


----------



## burniate

I'm looking to put a pair of LED strips inside the front panel, preferably above and below the pair of 120mm fans. After posting my question it struck me that if 140mm fans fit within the grill and I have 120mm fans in there I'd have 10mm of clearance each way.

/facepalm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g.androider*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm about to throw some cash into this cube also. But, I need to ask a question for Corsair H100i. Does it fit in this case, if I have a push-pull setup in this H100i?
> 
> Thanks..


I have an H100i in push/pull in mine, with Cougar CF12 fans (25mm thickness) and a pair of GTX 680s (10" length). Push fans go between the front panel and the chassis, rad and pull fans go inside the chassis and everything fits okay, though it makes cable routing through the front a bit more of a pain.


----------



## Coldreive

Looking at pulling the trigger on the XB but have one question . Will a Gigabyte G1.Sniper3 fit in this case without any modifications ??? Coolermaster says no but I've seen a few pics of the sniper in the case .

thanks


----------



## MusicMelody

Just wondering, I've been posting my build ideas on tomshardware for my XB minded build, but they all want to swap the case out, lol. Would it be okay to post my build idea here and get feedback, or would that be better in another thread?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Phew..... at long last, the final phase, last minute idea and paint job is being wrapped up tonight and man, it looks so freaking good! Full revealing of "Dark Wind" the HAF XB project tomorrow with lots of pics, stay tuned!


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Just wondering, I've been posting my build ideas on tomshardware for my XB minded build, but they all want to swap the case out, lol. Would it be okay to post my build idea here and get feedback, or would that be better in another thread?


To hell with Toms suckware, this thread is made for current and future HAF XB owners to share ideas, thoughts, pictures and more and the more people, the better!


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Just wondering, I've been posting my build ideas on tomshardware for my XB minded build, but they all want to swap the case out, lol. Would it be okay to post my build idea here and get feedback, or would that be better in another thread?
> 
> 
> 
> To hell with Toms suckware, this thread is made for current and future HAF XB owners to share ideas, thoughts, pictures and more and the more people, the better!
Click to expand...

Agreed.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Looking at possibly swapping over to this in the future due to space constrains in my dorm.. Just wondering if I'll ever fit a 240 Rad on the front and maybe a 120/140 on the back?


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Looking at possibly swapping over to this in the future due to space constrains in my dorm.. Just wondering if I'll ever fit a 240 Rad on the front and maybe a 120/140 on the back?


a 240/280 rad will fit up front but you might run into issues with push/pull. as for the back you can only us a 120 rad.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> a 240/280 rad will fit up front but you might run into issues with push/pull. as for the back you can only us a 120 rad.


I think it would be a helpful addition if we could put a verified list of what fits on the front page. Maybe if members could chime in with some pictures we could link them in the op.


----------



## MusicMelody

Lol, okay.

Well, I'm not a genius at builds, and this would be my first, but this is what I have so far...

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/yDUl
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/yDUl/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/yDUl/benchmarks/

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($84.99 @ Amazon)
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($24.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($124.62 @ NCIX US)
Memory: Mushkin Blackline 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($47.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Western Digital VelociRaptor 500GB 3.5" 10000RPM Internal Hard Drive ($135.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 550 Ti 1GB Video Card ($114.48 @ SuperBiiz)
Case: Cooler Master HAF XB (Black) ATX Desktop Case ($99.51 @ TigerDirect)
Power Supply: SeaSonic S12II 620W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($82.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Total: $715.54
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-22 11:42 EST-0500)

A few notes,

I chose that CPU, because I don't need an FX right now, and I have heard good things about it. I figured with the AM3+ Socket, I can always upgrade later to an FX 8 core possibly.
Chose the CPU cooler due to AMD's running on the hot end under overclocking (which I will do minor oc, nothing extreme).
Motherboard I was unsure on, but I wanted something with headroom for expanding, onboard USB 3.0 (so I don't have to route it to the back) and I'm wondering if the memory sticks would result in a clearance issue with a CPU cooler.
Memory, I have NO clue on, I just know I would like 1600 or 1866, whatever I can run more stable and reliable.
Storage, another blank, I'm not familiar with this at all, but I've heard WD was good, and I want something fast, and I can always add an SSD in the future.
I chose a lower end video card, because like the processor, I can always upgrade it in the future, and as of RIGHT NOW, the most graphical intensive game I play is Skyrim with mods.
Case, well of course an XB.
PSU, I went with Seasonic as I've heard they are the most reliable brand, aside from PC P&C, and wasn't sure if the wattage was overkill or not.

Lastly, I'm unsure about either going with that CPU cooler, or a H100 liquid closed loop. I'm very, very paranoid about putting liquid near my PC, or doing maintenance wrong.

This PC would be for gaming, mainly Skyrim, WoW, Sims 3, etc. Video/Audio editing with Pro Tools, FL Studio, Photoshop, Dreamworks, etc. Trying to keep it at 775 USD.


----------



## mavisky

I've got twin 560ti's in my build and just one single one ran skyrim with some basic mods pretty well on high settings. Depending on the number of mods though you may surpass the 1gb memory limit so if there's something budget priced with 2gb it may be worth looking into. The 560ti 448 core cards are getting pretty cheap (i believe the MSI Twin Frozr II version is less than my standard 348 cored version last I looked).


----------



## Nortec

Ok guys so i got the final part for my build yesterday the Corsair H100i. I will post some pictures when i get home after work and after i do some cable management







So im in a dilemma and i need some advice from you guys....I has two Cougar 140mm fans from an earlier build so i mounted them on the outside of the case pushing air into the radiator and used the corsair 120mm fans in the inside to pull air...What your opinion on that? having two 140 pushing air on a 240mm radiator and two 120 pulling the air?

Also i got the ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5 GeForce GTX 570 (Fermi) (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121432) and the card is touching on one of the fans...so im either gonna remove the two 120mm fans from the inside and just have a push config or find two fans that are less than 25mm thick to use as pull..

Thoughts/Ideas/Recommendations please


----------



## burniate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Ok guys so i got the final part for my build yesterday the Corsair H100i. I will post some pictures when i get home after work and after i do some cable management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So im in a dilemma and i need some advice from you guys....I has two Cougar 140mm fans from an earlier build so i mounted them on the outside of the case pushing air into the radiator and used the corsair 120mm fans in the inside to pull air...What your opinion on that? having two 140 pushing air on a 240mm radiator and two 120 pulling the air?
> 
> Also i got the ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5 GeForce GTX 570 (Fermi) (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121432) and the card is touching on one of the fans...so im either gonna remove the two 120mm fans from the inside and just have a push config or find two fans that are less than 25mm thick to use as pull..
> 
> Thoughts/Ideas/Recommendations please


On my girlfriend's build I had an H100 with 120s pushing and 200s pulling, and there was no discernible difference in temps compared to my own rig, which had a standard push/pull on an H100 with 120s all around.

On your other question...aren't most fans 25mm thick?


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burniate*
> 
> On my girlfriend's build I had an H100 with 120s pushing and 200s pulling, and there was no discernible difference in temps compared to my own rig, which had a standard push/pull on an H100 with 120s all around.
> 
> On your other question...aren't most fans 25mm thick?


Yeah i think ill remove the two 120mm and see temp difference.....regarding the thickness im not sure







i havent really seen thinner ones so was just wondering if anyone has...


----------



## BVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreationArt*
> 
> Hello all, I just bought this case. I was wondering things that I may need to do that you guys found useful. Anything helps, I just want to try to do everything before I drop parts in.
> 
> Also, my 3.5 HDD's are rather old, by no means new. They don't mesh with the connections applied in the hot swap position. Are they meant for 3.5? Or are they really meant for SSD's? "Aint no body got money for dat." But seriously, I don't have that kind of money to upgrade to SSDs. I'm a broke college kid.


PATA drives? Oh the horror!


----------



## mavisky

I've got 120's mounted inside my case now with some home made fan shrouds out of other old case fans to help ensure the airflow makes it lll the way to the GPU's since my top 560ti still runs hot as hell in this case. So you shouldn't run into any issues unless you have really long GPU's

Still debating adding a 200mm better than the crap coolermaster units to really make sure the airflow gets where it needs to get. Not sure what it's going to take but even with Arctic Accellero TwinTurbo II units on both GPU's i'm seeing 58c on the bottom card (pulling unencumbered air from the outside) and 80-85c on the top card.


----------



## burniate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Yeah i think ill remove the two 120mm and see temp difference.....regarding the thickness im not sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i havent really seen thinner ones so was just wondering if anyone has...


Was thinking about it...

How heavily are you overclocking? If you aren't pushing limits you'd be fine without push/pull (most people are). The primary concern I'd have about 140mm fans on a 240 rad is volume wise 140s might push less air through a limited space, but they get away with it because they have a larger total volume of air pushed. I dunno if it'd matter at 140mm, but that's why 200mm fans get away with running at much lower RPMs.

It might not matter if one side is 140 in push/pull, but I dunno about push only. Also your case as a whole might see lower airflow as those 140s are pushing quite a bit of air into the frame of the rad..

If I had to go one side only, I think I'd try mounting my rad outside the chassis, under the front bezel. If you can make that work I think it has a couple advantages:

1. You'd have more space inside the case to work with.

2. Dust build-up on a rad is easier to clean with a pull layout than it is in push.

But I'm not at home to look at my case, so I'm not even sure you could mount an H100/H100i that way..


----------



## burniate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Lol, okay.
> 
> Well, I'm not a genius at builds, and this would be my first, but this is what I have so far...
> 
> A few notes,
> 
> I chose that CPU, because I don't need an FX right now, and I have heard good things about it. I figured with the AM3+ Socket, I can always upgrade later to an FX 8 core possibly.
> Chose the CPU cooler due to AMD's running on the hot end under overclocking (which I will do minor oc, nothing extreme).
> Motherboard I was unsure on, but I wanted something with headroom for expanding, onboard USB 3.0 (so I don't have to route it to the back) and I'm wondering if the memory sticks would result in a clearance issue with a CPU cooler.
> Memory, I have NO clue on, I just know I would like 1600 or 1866, whatever I can run more stable and reliable.
> Storage, another blank, I'm not familiar with this at all, but I've heard WD was good, and I want something fast, and I can always add an SSD in the future.
> I chose a lower end video card, because like the processor, I can always upgrade it in the future, and as of RIGHT NOW, the most graphical intensive game I play is Skyrim with mods.
> Case, well of course an XB.
> PSU, I went with Seasonic as I've heard they are the most reliable brand, aside from PC P&C, and wasn't sure if the wattage was overkill or not.
> 
> Lastly, I'm unsure about either going with that CPU cooler, or a H100 liquid closed loop. I'm very, very paranoid about putting liquid near my PC, or doing maintenance wrong.
> 
> This PC would be for gaming, mainly Skyrim, WoW, Sims 3, etc. Video/Audio editing with Pro Tools, FL Studio, Photoshop, Dreamworks, etc. Trying to keep it at 775 USD.


Well...going with an H100 would push you over your price limit..you'd have to look at the H80i or another 120mm rad setup. Someone mentioned getting much better performance out of a Zalman 120 loop..on the plus side if you're worried about leaking (and water cooling has reached a reliability point where you shouldn't be) the horizontal board means fewer components will take water damage.

The only other advice I can give is that I'd look at the Seagate Barracuda HDDs. Might not have the insane RPMs of a velociraptor, but they're on 1 TB platters so they're faster than the numbers indicate.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> I've got 120's mounted inside my case now with some home made fan shrouds out of other old case fans to help ensure the airflow makes it lll the way to the GPU's since my top 560ti still runs hot as hell in this case. So you shouldn't run into any issues unless you have really long GPU's
> 
> Still debating adding a 200mm better than the crap coolermaster units to really make sure the airflow gets where it needs to get. Not sure what it's going to take but even with Arctic Accellero TwinTurbo II units on both GPU's i'm seeing 58c on the bottom card (pulling unencumbered air from the outside) and 80-85c on the top card.


if your not using the window top,why dont you try one of theses? there a little pricey but you can also mount a 140mm fan to it. i used a noctua 140 flx. its quite and puts the air where i want it.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17728/slf-13/Expansion_Slot_Side_Fan_Mounting_Kit_-_Black.html?tl=g40c18s62


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*


So THATS how you did it! Ive stared at those pics and wondered how the hell you mounted that thing


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> if your not using the window top,why dont you try one of theses? there a little pricey but you can also mount a 140mm fan to it. i used a noctua 140 flx. its quite and puts the air where i want it.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17728/slf-13/Expansion_Slot_Side_Fan_Mounting_Kit_-_Black.html?tl=g40c18s62
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


That's not a half bad idea. I wonder if there's something I can fab up temporarily to simulate that.

Here's my current setup with the home made shrouds for the 120mm's helps deliver the air close to the gpu's at least. But you can see here how tight these cards are now with the aftermarket gpu coolers in place. Oh and nevermind the coolant color. changed the case lighting theme to blue and haven't replaced the dyed fluid yet lol. Maybe i'll leave it orange as it's UV reactive I just need some uv lighting to make it pop.




I really like the idea of two 80mm 2000rpm+ fans sitting right above them directing air down into exactly where it needs to go. A little worried that something as big as what you have may put impeding airflow between the board and the heatsink causing a deadzone over the fins while fighting against the twin 92mm units on the gpu cooler.


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> if your not using the window top,why dont you try one of theses? there a little pricey but you can also mount a 140mm fan to it. i used a noctua 140 flx. its quite and puts the air where i want it.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17728/slf-13/Expansion_Slot_Side_Fan_Mounting_Kit_-_Black.html?tl=g40c18s62


Don't you get any vibration with those things?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> a 240/280 rad will fit up front but you might run into issues with push/pull. as for the back you can only us a 120 rad.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I think it would be a helpful addition if we could put a verified list of what fits on the front page. Maybe if members could chime in with some pictures we could link them in the op.


Good to know!
Great idea Ramsey77

+Rep to you both


----------



## Nortec

I think it really depends on what GPU you are using if you gonna have clearance issues with the push/pull config. cant think of anything else that might stop you from doing so.


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burniate*
> 
> Was thinking about it...
> 
> How heavily are you overclocking? If you aren't pushing limits you'd be fine without push/pull (most people are). The primary concern I'd have about 140mm fans on a 240 rad is volume wise 140s might push less air through a limited space, but they get away with it because they have a larger total volume of air pushed. I dunno if it'd matter at 140mm, but that's why 200mm fans get away with running at much lower RPMs.
> 
> It might not matter if one side is 140 in push/pull, but I dunno about push only. Also your case as a whole might see lower airflow as those 140s are pushing quite a bit of air into the frame of the rad..
> 
> If I had to go one side only, I think I'd try mounting my rad outside the chassis, under the front bezel. If you can make that work I think it has a couple advantages:
> 
> 1. You'd have more space inside the case to work with.
> 
> 2. Dust build-up on a rad is easier to clean with a pull layout than it is in push.
> 
> But I'm not at home to look at my case, so I'm not even sure you could mount an H100/H100i that way..


Yeah im not gonna push the limits on overclocking so i think im just gonna use 2 fans on the rad...ill try using the 2x120 and then the 2x140 and ill see the difference in temps but you are right with the 120 i will get more airflow through the limited space so that might be best...ill test it and let you know.

Regarding putting the rad on the outside dont think i can do that since there is no way to route the tubes to go in to the CPU (ill double check when i get home).


----------



## MusicMelody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> I've got twin 560ti's in my build and just one single one ran skyrim with some basic mods pretty well on high settings. Depending on the number of mods though you may surpass the 1gb memory limit so if there's something budget priced with 2gb it may be worth looking into. The 560ti 448 core cards are getting pretty cheap (i believe the MSI Twin Frozr II version is less than my standard 348 cored version last I looked).


Ok, other thoughts on the build?


----------



## tastegw

Custom etched window is in


Sitting on unfinished case


I will get some serious work done over the next 3 days.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Don't you get any vibration with those things?


the mounting hardware i linked is pretty stout. it comes with everything you need. this is also why i prefer noctua fans over any other fan...there quality is amazing. here's a cheaper solution if anyone is interested. if you buy this phantek fan,it comes with a pcie mounting bracket. just blow up the pictures and you see it .
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709005

i'm pretty sure theres other color fans with this kit.


----------



## toyz72

[/QUOTE]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> So THATS how you did it! Ive stared at those pics and wondered how the hell you mounted that thing


i still cant get over how well this cooling setup works.i dont think i've ever been this happy with a case. i'm really thinking about moving my cpu cooler up to the ch14 with dual 140's on it. if i set the fan speeds up to 100% the air just rushs out the side vents,and it is still amazingly quite:thumb:

i wanted to ask you...did you ever have a p180 mini case?sorry about the double post. i'm still trying to figure out the multi quote thing.


----------



## Nortec

So...i did some tests last night too figure out what fan setup to use on the h100i...
So i tested three scenarios:

a) 2x140mm cougars as push and the 2x120mm corsair fans as pull
b) 2 x 140mm cougars as push
c) 2 x 120mm corsair fans as push

There wasnt a significant difference in temps but i had better temps with the third option using the 2x120mm corsair fans as push. Also tried to put the rad on the outside of the case and mount the fans in the inside for pull configuration but it wasnt possible...there is no way to route the tubes towards the cpu unless i mod the case.


----------



## stereopticon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> I'd like to forewarn you, make sure you have that res sealed well. You technically have it at the bottom of the loop, which I found out is the worst place to have one, hence why I had to move mine. If there's even a slight pressure difference in the loop, it'll find the weakest spot to leak out of, which on mine ended up being one of the seals on my res. I haven't seen anyone else use a bay res yet on one of these cases and if there is, would like to see how it's holding up.


ordering an xspc kit later on today hopefully... probably won't have it for a week... but once its all in i will let you all know how that goes!!

other than that.. i have been madly in love with my xb. definitely the best case i have ever owned!!


----------



## MusicMelody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burniate*
> 
> Well...going with an H100 would push you over your price limit..you'd have to look at the H80i or another 120mm rad setup. Someone mentioned getting much better performance out of a Zalman 120 loop..on the plus side if you're worried about leaking (and water cooling has reached a reliability point where you shouldn't be) the horizontal board means fewer components will take water damage.
> 
> The only other advice I can give is that I'd look at the Seagate Barracuda HDDs. Might not have the insane RPMs of a velociraptor, but they're on 1 TB platters so they're faster than the numbers indicate.


Well like I said, I will overclock but NOT that much at all, I am more concerned about stability and longevity, not PURE speed, lol. I might just stick with the 212/212 evo, and look into water cooling for the future (not full system, just a cpu closed loop or something).

On the HDD, ANYTHING a little faster than my current HP HDD will make me happy. I'm not spoiled on speed, but this computer is 5 or 6 years old with a manufacturer HDD (a6203w desktop).

Any thoughts on my other choices for build?


----------



## MusicMelody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> if your not using the window top,why dont you try one of theses? there a little pricey but you can also mount a 140mm fan to it. i used a noctua 140 flx. its quite and puts the air where i want it.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17728/slf-13/Expansion_Slot_Side_Fan_Mounting_Kit_-_Black.html?tl=g40c18s62


How are you using that? are you pulling air off of the GPU and out the top mesh, or pulling air in, over the GPU?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> How are you using that? are you pulling air off of the GPU and out the top mesh, or pulling air in, over the GPU?


Airflow will always go towards the frame side of a fan. The open end is intake. (AFAIK).


----------



## MusicMelody

Frame side? I'm lost now lol. I was just wondering if the fans on his video card on top of them were intake or exhaust...

Also, a few mod questions...

What kind of paint to use, and is there a painting guide?

Also if I wanted to use panels/shrouds inside the case for looks/airflow/etc what kind of material to use?


----------



## burniate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Well like I said, I will overclock but NOT that much at all, I am more concerned about stability and longevity, not PURE speed, lol. I might just stick with the 212/212 evo, and look into water cooling for the future (not full system, just a cpu closed loop or something).
> 
> On the HDD, ANYTHING a little faster than my current HP HDD will make me happy. I'm not spoiled on speed, but this computer is 5 or 6 years old with a manufacturer HDD (a6203w desktop).
> 
> Any thoughts on my other choices for build?


My point was that for the same price as a 500 GB Velociraptor you can get a 2 TB Barracuda which is gonna be faster than its numbers indicate since it uses 1 TB platters.

And yeah if I were you I'd go with the 212, and get the new Swiftech closed loop in the future.

I don't have much of an opinion on the rest of the stuff. For RAM I just go with anything with 5 stars on Newegg that fits my needs..and I'm a bit of an Intel fanboy..


----------



## mavisky

The fan above his GPU is an intake. You can tell by the blade orientation if nothing else.

By frame side, Ramsey was referring to the side of the fan with the 4 legged frame that suports the fan assembly within the fan shroud. 99% of the time the air will flor from the side without the frame past the side with the frame. In the pictures above you can see how this demonstrated by the differense between the front 140 intakes vs the rear 120 exhaust. Both his GPU and CPU coolers are blowing fresh air down from the open mesh top.


----------



## nickt1862

Well now that my desk situation has been resolved, I'll finally have a place for the HAF XB case.

I ordered the replacement HAF XB case (since I had to return my first one because of defects) on 1-22-13 and if all goes well I'll receive it on 1-24-13 annnnnnnd if this case is free of defects I say within a week or less you'll finally see my build.

*







*


Updated: 01/23/2013 5:29 P.M. Eastern Time

*In Transit: On Time*


Business
Day(s) Left
1

Scheduled Delivery:
Thursday, 01/24/2013, By End of Day
Last Location:
Harrisburg, PA, United States, Wednesday, 01/23/2013

*Additional Information*

Shipped/Billed On:
01/23/2013
Type:
Package
Weight:
23.10 lbs

*Shipment Progress*


What's This?

LocationDateLocal TimeActivityHarrisburg, PA, United States01/23/20133:10 P.M.Origin ScanUnited States01/23/20138:46 A.M.Order Processed: Ready for UPS


----------



## Nortec

So...just finished my build









Here are some pictures


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Project: _"Dark Wind"_
















*
Is at last complete!!!! Enjoy the pics!*


----------



## Nortec

What pics?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb




----------



## Nortec

Looks great!


----------



## Binary Ecyrb




----------



## MusicMelody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*


How did you do those graphics on the side?


----------



## MusicMelody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burniate*
> 
> My point was that for the same price as a 500 GB Velociraptor you can get a 2 TB Barracuda which is gonna be faster than its numbers indicate since it uses 1 TB platters.
> 
> And yeah if I were you I'd go with the 212, and get the new Swiftech closed loop in the future.
> 
> I don't have much of an opinion on the rest of the stuff. For RAM I just go with anything with 5 stars on Newegg that fits my needs..and I'm a bit of an Intel fanboy..


Hmm okay. I am going to keep doing research, based on my budget, needs, reviews, and what I've seen and researched, my build is changing, again. lol. I'm probably going to go with a trinity/apu build, MAINLY because, ONE it will save me a good chunk of money, two, I already use a 5450 and I'm used to it. I can play my games I play now, and I'm used to it, I'm not spoiled in 1080p. So I'm figuring the APU trinity AMD CPU, will be an upgrade in cpu and graphics, along with faster RAM, better cooling, etc. I will be pleased.

Or does that idea sound like complete idiocracy?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> How did you do those graphics on the side?


They are decals included with Asus ROG motherboards


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Hmm okay. I am going to keep doing research, based on my budget, needs, reviews, and what I've seen and researched, my build is changing, again. lol. I'm probably going to go with a trinity/apu build, MAINLY because, ONE it will save me a good chunk of money, two, I already use a 5450 and I'm used to it. I can play my games I play now, and I'm used to it, I'm not spoiled in 1080p. So I'm figuring the APU trinity AMD CPU, will be an upgrade in cpu and graphics, along with faster RAM, better cooling, etc. I will be pleased.
> 
> Or does that idea sound like complete idiocracy?


Good idea! Personally I'd settle for the APU + A 6670 in Hybrid Crossfire!







Make sure you get an A8 or an A10 though!


----------



## MusicMelody

Yeah I posted a fully detailed bit in the forums for AMD, I'm getting an A10, but just wanting to get an opinion from more people. I will get a 6670 later on, but for now, that will more than please me. I will be getting an upgrade in CPU speed, processing power, graphics, RAM, and HDD speed with this build I have in mind.

And to the other post, any idea on how to paint a case or do decals like that on your own?


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> So...just finished my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures


*Welcome to the Haf-XB case clubhouse Nortec*







Your name/ case has been added to the OP, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## burniate

That's a damn impressive build, Binary. I was wondering why you switched the HDD activity LED from red to white but it makes sense now and looks good.

+1


----------



## MortenMoulder

Hello guys! I've been monitoring this thread for some time now and I've seen some really impressive builds!
Can anyone please tell me if they have successfully mounted a 200mm fan on the top? I got myself a 200mm fan from Thermaltake and it doesn't seem to fit.. at all.

If you could look at this picture: http://puu.sh/1RWPg.jpg and tell me what's wrong, I will be very happy!
I tried to center it as much as possible









I didn't get any kind of tool or anything to mount this properly. Only screws and "make harddrive fit-kinda-things"..
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MortenMoulder*
> 
> Hello guys! I've been monitoring this thread for some time now and I've seen some really impressive builds!
> Can anyone please tell me if they have successfully mounted a 200mm fan on the top? I got myself a 200mm fan from Thermaltake and it doesn't seem to fit.. at all.
> 
> If you could look at this picture: http://puu.sh/1RWPg.jpg and tell me what's wrong, I will be very happy!
> I tried to center it as much as possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get any kind of tool or anything to mount this properly. Only screws and "make harddrive fit-kinda-things"..
> Thanks in advance!


I don't think that fan will work the mounting holes are way off. The only 200mm I have used is the cooler master and it lines up just fine.


----------



## MortenMoulder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> I don't think that fan will work the mounting holes are way off. The only 200mm I have used is the cooler master and it lines up just fine.


Ah so only a Cooler Master fan would fit?


----------



## Nortec

Thank you t77snapshot


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

*With daylight back, I wanted to take a few more exposure shots for better results*


----------



## Nortec

ok now its time to light it up a bit..what led strips you guys using? was thinking on going for getting some from here http://www.modelersbrand.com/ what do u guys think?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> ok now its time to light it up a bit..what led strips you guys using? was thinking on going for getting some from here http://www.modelersbrand.com/ what do u guys think?


*I USE THESE* Check the link in my sig for more info.


----------



## tawak

Tight!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*


----------



## Sweeper101

Hi Guys..

New member here. I thought I would post some of my pics.

Case: Coolermaster Haf XB
Motherboard - Asus Rampage IV GENE
CPU: Intel 3960X
Ram: G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4x4GB)
Video Card: 2x Asus Geforce GTX690 4GB PCIe (Quad SLI)
Power Supply: Corsair 860i
Hard Drives: 2x Samsung 840 Pro (Raid 0)

Liquid Cooling:
Reservoir/ Pump: Koolance RP-1250
Radiators: Black Ice GTX Xtreme 120 & 160/ Black Ice GT Stealth 240 X-Flow
Fans: 3x Noctua NF-F12 (120mm) & 2x Noctua 2x NF-R8 (80mm)
CPU Block: Koolance CPU-380i
Video Card Block: 2x Koolance VID-NX690


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Way to one up me Sweeper







Damn nice work, looks sweet!


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> ok now its time to light it up a bit..what led strips you guys using? was thinking on going for getting some from here http://www.modelersbrand.com/ what do u guys think?


I'm using Bit Fenix's and Logisys light strips from FrozenCpu. They got the best selection and most options to get what you want

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g6/c77/s126/list/p1/Lighting-LED_Lighting-LED_Strip-Page1.html?o=title_az


----------



## CTM Audi

Im debating on getting the XSPC Raystorm RX240 kit (only $166 on FrozenCPU). With push/pull my current 680 wont fit. So Im considering going down to a 670 with a full cover block. About $300 for all the water stuff, but can save $115 on the vid card, so $185 total to go full water vs an AIO on the CPU and twin frozr 680.....


----------



## nickt1862

Good news:



Bad news = *HUGE FAIL*, yep you read it right.......within 30 seconds of its inspection I discovered the front right USB 3.0 port is shifted plenty to the right (not even close to centered), the top center part of the front panel is bowed upwards hence not close "even" enough with the top panel on and the worse of it 3 minutes afterwards is the left side styrofoam packing was cracked when I took the case out of the box so my fears became reality as the left side panel won't side completely affixed flush with the chassis without the screws holding/forcing it flush which means this chassis is bent from shipping.

This case is going back tomorrow and my replacement for the replacement case will be here on Saturday 1-26-13 for a "take 3".

Maybe the third time will be a charm like with ordering my current new desk which took till the third time because the prior two times the desk was badly scratched and had to refuse delivery of such twice.

I think I may wind up holding the record (so far) of not getting a good case to even starting a build..............., sheeesh!!!

Just unfreakinbelievable!


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Man bud, that really bites. Maybe it's time to look at ordering your stuff somewhere else? We're your ordering from?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Man bud, that really bites. Maybe it's time to look at ordering your stuff somewhere else? We're your ordering from?


Between Amazon and Tigerdirect.


----------



## s3rg1

hey, new here. I plan to buy xb but im curious about temps when air/water cooled and if i can use all (front, back) fans as intakes and 20fan on top as outtake if it will be ok when watercooling, anyone tried this? what about dust?
sorry for my english, not my native lang.


----------



## mavisky

Seems like it's time to setup a pickup instead of relying on your horrible ups/fedex service to get these items to your door safely.


----------



## JackAggro

Hah! Sweeper! This is almost exactly where I'm going with my HAF XB. It's like looking into the future. You even have the same purple Cold Cathodes. It looks fantastic and makes me even happier about my plans.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Seems like it's time to setup a pickup instead of relying on your horrible ups/fedex service to get these items to your door safely.


I don't think it's the carrier UPS as I've received other items from them in these past months for family members without incident.

To pick it up only eliminates from the distribution center to the delivery truck.

EDIT: Lets see, FEDEX is going to deliver the "take 3" XB today 1-26-13.


----------



## Nortec

hmmmm Tron MOD?








http://www.coolneon.com


----------



## Sweeper101

Well I have managed to put in a Corsair AX1200i.. I took out the hot swappable circuit board (don't know the real name of it).. and mounted the SSD's closer to the front.. that way the SSD/Power connector isn't so close to the PSU.. had to reroute most of the cables but its in and looks good.. Was having some weird issues (unstable, and some issues normally associated with Overclocking ram, like stuttering in the OS... that was with a Corsair AX860i (which I thought would be enough power), I guess I'll find out soon if it fixed the problem.


----------



## burniate

Updated my build over the last couple days. Got a new PSU and resleeved it with paracord, and some other new bits and pieces. Pictures:

*Rebuilt and running again*


*The two 5.25 bays. NZXT Sentry on top controls fans in Push, Pull, the two 80mms in exhaust, and the 120 in back.
Bottom bay has 4 military style switches, controlling from left to right Power, Reset, White LEDs and Red LEDs.*


*Red LEDs on.*


*Both sets of LEDs on, though with the lights on it's hard to tell that the white ones are on.*


*Obligatory blurry shot with the lights out, red LEDs on.*


*Same for the white LEDs, through the window. All LEDs are Bitfenix Alchemy, 2x 300mm red under the grill, 300mm white in front interior and 200mm white in back interior.*


*New sleeving, the white stitching is actually reflective silver, it shows up as bold white against the flash.*


*Really, really glad I'm done sleeving, hope I never have to do that again...*


*...but I expect I will have to with my girlfriend's computer now that she's seen mine.*


*Aaand...final interior shot.*


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burniate*
> 
> Updated my build over the last couple days. Got a new PSU and resleeved it with paracord, and some other new bits and pieces. Pictures:
> 
> *Rebuilt and running again*


Very nice and I like the replacement decal and the military type look your build has.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burniate*
> 
> *Red LEDs on.*


Lol, I had the same idea with my EVGA sticker but I the CM logo doesn't bother me. That sleeving looks really trick, makes me wish I had done my own but I simply don't have the patience or time for it


----------



## nickt1862

Okay............................................................., Drum roll!



Today this is how my HAF XB (Take 3) case was delivered by FEDEX.

Let me stress: *THIS IMO IS HOW ANY NEW COMPUTER CASE SHOULD BE PACKED!*

This is the fruit of the extra effort:



Look how almost perfect this case box looks! If there was only an option upon ordering in that for "x" amount more new computer cases could be packed and shipped this way.



Upon inspection of this case, it's a keeper but not without me eRMA-ing for a left side panel in which where the top securing screw hole the manufacture of the panel is "funky" in that the sheet metal of that area is dented a little and as well not cut in a straight line to the rest of that fold so that part doesn't sit flush when tightened. Also one of the Hot Swap bays need to be replaced as the open and close mechanism is not working great to lock it into place on the front chassis.

*EDIT: It's no longer a keeper, here's why:*



Upon moving the 2.5" cage I found bubbled up paint which is loose which you see above.

I'm sick of this!

Another send back and replacement.


----------



## burniate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Lol, I had the same idea with my EVGA sticker but I the CM logo doesn't bother me. That sleeving looks really trick, makes me wish I had done my own but I simply don't have the patience or time for it


Thanks! The CM logo wouldn't bother me except it has teal on it. I initially just covered that logo with the EVGA sticker, but then both Of them just fell off, so I took my spare and filled that gap.

I initially planned on just getting extensions or a Corsair unit with their aftermarket sleeves...but one of my other hobbies is working with paracord and I had a couple 100' hanks of the cord with the reflective tracers and thought it would create a unique look.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

O M G.....NickT, its seriously time to just order from Newegg and pay the shipping, cause honestly, enough is enough my friend. Hell, my XB DID NOT in a seperate box and it came in perfect condition from Newegg


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> O M G.....NickT, its seriously time to just order from Newegg and pay the shipping, cause honestly, enough is enough my friend. Hell, my XB DID NOT in a seperate box and it came in perfect condition from Newegg


Yeah, not every case will be absolutely flawless. But it's your money. (that return shipping has to be adding up).

....and that is a *Beautiful* cat.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> O M G.....NickT, its seriously time to just order from Newegg and pay the shipping, cause honestly, enough is enough my friend. Hell, my XB DID NOT in a seperate box and it came in perfect condition from Newegg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, not every case will be absolutely flawless. But it's your money. (that *return shipping has to be adding up*).
> 
> ....and that is a *Beautiful* cat.
Click to expand...

*Nope return shipping is covered because of defects.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> O M G.....NickT, its seriously time to just order from Newegg and pay the shipping, cause honestly, enough is enough my friend. Hell, my XB DID NOT in a seperate box and it came in perfect condition from Newegg


*Yes, my brothers HAF XB case came from Newegg with no problems but at the time it was with free shipping plus tax as we here in NJ pay sales tax on Newegg orders. However manufacturer defects doesn't choose a vendor.*

*One more time with Amazon picking up (via UPS) on Monday and another replacement to be sent (have prime trial)* *and if that case (take 4) is no good I'm either forgetting about this case or await another option.*

*I have other Cooler Master cases (not ordered via Newegg) and never went through the BS I'm going through trying to get a decent enough HAF XB case.*


----------



## CTM Audi

Maybe your just being too picky for a $100 case. Its not like you will ever see that paint bubble anyway. If you are worried about it, sand it down and paint over it.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Maybe your just being too picky for a $100 case. Its not like you will ever see that paint bubble anyway. If you are worried about it, sand it down and paint over it.


Trouble is that paint is bubbled and loose as well as a new case shouldn't have to go through the trouble sanding down and repainting it.

If I was repainting the case a different color of course this wouldn't be an issue.

The three cases I've received so far, my brothers HAF XB is in a different league those were "that bad".

My HAF 912 case @ $37.xx when purchased came delivered beautiful compared to those HAF XB's received so far.


----------



## Adenilson

Last update , my HAF XB after watercooled :









Awaiting the arrival of the vga block and 120mm radiator to complete .

...


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Trouble is that paint is bubbled and loose as well as a new case shouldn't have to go through the trouble sanding down and repainting it.
> 
> If I was repainting the case a different color of course this wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> The three cases I've received so far, my brothers HAF XB is in a different league those were "that bad".
> 
> My HAF 912 case @ $37.xx when purchased came delivered beautiful compared to those HAF XB's received so far.


way to picky for a $99 case,lol. just put that thing together. no one is ever going to see that,and i have my doubts the paint will just fall off.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Trouble is that paint is bubbled and loose as well as a new case shouldn't have to go through the trouble sanding down and repainting it.
> 
> If I was repainting the case a different color of course this wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> The three cases I've received so far, my brothers HAF XB is in a different league those were "that bad".
> 
> My HAF 912 case @ $37.xx when purchased came delivered beautiful compared to those HAF XB's received so far.


Well if you want a known good one, PM me. Im thinking of moving on to a quieter case.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Trouble is that paint is bubbled and loose as well as a new case shouldn't have to go through the trouble sanding down and repainting it.
> 
> If I was repainting the case a different color of course this wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> The three cases I've received so far, my brothers HAF XB is in a different league those were "that bad".
> 
> My HAF 912 case @ $37.xx when purchased came delivered beautiful compared to those HAF XB's received so far.
> 
> 
> 
> way to picky for a $99 case,lol. just put that thing together. no one is ever going to see that,and i have my doubts the paint will just fall off.
Click to expand...

LOL! Maybe I am maybe I'm not.

1st case: cross threaded screws out of the box and other issues.

2nd case: Front right USB to the right so much that one can't insert a USB device and the front panel top bowed upwards plenty that one can fit two pens through it.

3rd case: Top panel has a bad fit (saw that one of the top frame rails that meet the top panel was not in concert with the other side) to when I tried my brothers top panel on it it wouldn't work and in fact the top panel that it came with scratched off paint on the edge to the bare metal - *was going to live with that till I saw the paint job inside* which I went through the trouble taking a photo and posting it here and hope the Cooler Master reps see it too.

I'm not "that picky" but I have other Cooler Master cases in which from the get-go had no issues except with my 690 II Advanced case in which I eRMA-ed for a top panel due to a bad audio port.

Am I buying a used or a new case here? It should be pretty right being it's new. Buy a new car and accept less = that seems be the suggestions here lol! Okay, it's a $99 case but with my lesser priced Cooler Master cases there was really no issues at all so why should I accept less with this one.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Trouble is that paint is bubbled and loose as well as a new case shouldn't have to go through the trouble sanding down and repainting it.
> 
> If I was repainting the case a different color of course this wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> The three cases I've received so far, my brothers HAF XB is in a different league those were "that bad".
> 
> My HAF 912 case @ $37.xx when purchased came delivered beautiful compared to those HAF XB's received so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you want a known good one, PM me. Im thinking of moving on to a quieter case.
Click to expand...

Thanks but a replacement case is on-route and it better be good or else lol!


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

I woudlnt' except a case with those kinda manufacturing defects, $99 is still a chunk of change and the older I get, the more inflexible I become about stuff I purchase being "faulty" I woulda sent it back also no questions asked, iv'e sent cases back for less then that in the past.


----------



## toyz72

i guess i've been pretty lucky over the years. i order from about 5 different vendors, and only ever had to send one thing back. that was my p180 case. it came with a hugh dent in it. it looked like they threw it from the truck ,to my yard. i cant really say anything bad about amazon though. alot of my hardware,and this case came from there.i like the egg,but if amazon beats them out on a price...i order from there.


----------



## M3galomaniac

Hey all,

I've been lurking on OCN since about last december when this thread started and I've been slowly piecing my rig togerher over the past couple months. I've been super impressed by all the great mods and builds shown on here over the past months and I finally feel that my rig is at a point where I am somewhat comfortable sharing it with Ya'll. Although this is not my first computer build, it's my first one that I have really been able to trick out and really customize to my liking.

First, The specs

CPU: AMD A8 5600k APU
MOBO: Biostar Hi-Fi A85W FM2
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws X 1600Mhz (2x4gb)
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD6670 1GB DDR5 Ultimate Edition
SSD: Kingston V+200 120GB drive w/ accessory kit
HDD: WD 320GB
PSU: Thermaltake TR2 600w w/ Custom sleeving
Optical Drive: Pioneer BD player

Cooling:
Fan Controller: NZXT Sentry Mix 6ch/50w controller
CPU Cooler: Corsair H50 Closed-Loop cooler
CPU fans: x2 Aerocool Shark Fan evil black edition (orange LED's)
CPU Airbox: TFC 32mm Plexi duct w/ orange LED's
GPU Cooling: None, Passive heatsink
Front Intake: 2x Bitfenix "orange" 140mm fans (going to swap out for 140 aerocool evil sharks eventually)

Other:
NZXT 2m Orange LED kit.
Sleeving: Dazmode Darkside "Predator" high density sleeving (This stuff is bad a**)

I Still have some work to do finishing up sleeving the rest of the PSU cables, and upgrading the RAM along with some of the fans, but for the time being I'm happy with my rig.

In terms of future modding, I am looking at cutting my own Plexiglass top window to prevent against dust, and some custom painting when summer rolls around and I can break out the aerosol paint in the warmer weather.

And now, For some Pics:


----------



## Sweeper101

Nice job. I like it. What's your temps?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Very nice! I'm digging the Halloween color theme so to speak! Orange is a rare color in case builds


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3galomaniac*
> 
> some custom painting when summer rolls around and I can break out the aerosol paint in the warmer weather.


Bah! Real modders paint even when its 10 degrees and snowy outside like I had to do last week lol!


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adenilson*
> 
> Last update , my HAF XB after watercooled :
> 
> [IMG
> 
> Awaiting the arrival of the vga block and 120mm radiator to complete .
> 
> ...


OP updated with this pic!









Now THAT is one super clean XB! If only your ati card was blue... well after you install the gpu block this build will look perfect. Thanks for sharing Adenilson


----------



## chowyu

I'm planning to get this case and I'm wondering if the case has good airflow and where on the case should I use for an exhaust because I have a h80 and I'm scared my pny gtx 670 will over heat and I'm also wondering which power supply should I get ax 760w? And does the case have good airflow?


----------



## chowyu

I'm planning to get this case and I'm wondering if the case has good airflow and where on the case should I use for an exhaust because I have a h80 and I'm scared my pny gtx 670 will over heat and I'm also wondering which power supply should I get ax 760w? And does the case have good airflow?


----------



## burniate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chowyu*
> 
> I'm planning to get this case and I'm wondering if the case has good airflow and where on the case should I use for an exhaust because I have a h80 and I'm scared my pny gtx 670 will over heat and I'm also wondering which power supply should I get ax 760w? And does the case have good airflow?


Well...it's a HAF. That stands for High Air Flow. So yeah it has good airflow. There are huge grills in the sides that help with exhaust, as well as the top if you use the mesh top. Regardless, the pny GTX 670 has an external blower so any hot air it creates is expelled outside the case.

AFAIK, most people just run the one 120mm fan in the rear as exhaust, and even with an H80 on it you'll be fine. As for PSUs, the AX760 will fit in the XB just fine...other than that what you need for a PSU depends entirely on other needs besides case. I suppose it's as good as the next PSU..again, unless you're looking for something specific from your power source.


----------



## CTM Audi

I decided to retire this case already. Due to it being too wide to fit under my desk, and too noisy even with Corsair QE SP120s / Silverstone AP122s running at 7V to sit on my desk. Got a 550D instead. Now I need to go through selling another case, which is always fun


----------



## PushT

Just bought this case, and I have the following question. Will a ssi-ceb motherboard fit ??
Please, can those who really know answer ? I would appreciate it a lot as I am looking at the Asus p9x79 WS.
Thanks !


----------



## pomp0m

Yay i'm Gonna be a proud owner of a Haf-XB, Bought this morning.

I also Bought a Corsair H100i watercooling system to prepare for the coming system upgrade, Already shipped so wil be here tomorrow


The HAF-XB and fans, The HAF-XB is already in the warehouse but its waiting for the new fans i ordered with it. wil be send ready in 1 to 5 workdays so the HAF-XB wil be here in 2 to 6 workdays. lets hope 2

Funny that the site thinks its a mitx case is.

My old system. I wil first transfer this system to the new case and then gradually upgrade it. I think i wil take the psu extender from this case for the HAF-XB because my current psu is 200mm. wil tell if the extender fits the haf. i hope that it wil fit but i think i wil need to drill new holes.


my system specs are:
AMD Phenom II X965 With an Artic Atlon 64 cooler soon to be replaced by the corsair cooler,
a Gigabyte 790fxta- ud5 motherboard,
2x AMD HD5870 1GB edditions from Club 3D,
2x 250GB seagate disks in raid1,
1x OCZ Vertex 2 128GB,
Corsair HX1000W powersupply,
2x Stock casefans and 2x Articcooling Fans,
a Antique DVD player (3pc generations old for me),
a Blueray player think lg,
Al in a Lian Li X500B


----------



## PushT

Just wondering if anyone has good tip on 200mm horizontal fan for the top of the case ? I got the feeling that not all types handle the horizontal position well ......


----------



## Mofomamy

It is my understanding you must use Coolermaster 200mm fans as those are the only ones that will mount in the holes provided in the mesh top.


----------



## stereopticon

just purchased my xspc raystorm with mayhem blue dye... should be in within a week or something around that time.. excited!!


----------



## menuplease

Hi all,

just joined the site but haf been following for along time, especially this thread ever since release of this sexy case
I m based in australia and as such am restricted to the window top version only, and CM will not give me any certainty for the release of either a mesh top version or panel itself

so yeah ive been waiting and waiting to buy this, holding off for the mesh top version
my question to the members of this club relates to the mesh top.
as i understand some of you have bought the windowed top, and as such may have the mesh top lying around. anyone consider selling and shipping one to Aus?

want the case but just cant push the button to get one unless i can get a hold of mesh top as ambients in my room can reach close to 40c

thx for ur time guys.
.


----------



## Rann

Just a minor question from a possibly soon-to-be member of this club ;-)

I'm able to get the H100i cooler quite cheap. So far as I can read it will only fit in the front panel, this way the frontpanel will be a outtake rather then intake. Is this true? I can't seem to find any examples of people fitting the h100i in the case..


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rann*
> 
> Just a minor question from a possibly soon-to-be member of this club ;-)
> 
> I'm able to get the H100i cooler quite cheap. So far as I can read it will only fit in the front panel, this way the frontpanel will be a outtake rather then intake. Is this true? I can't seem to find any examples of people fitting the h100i in the case..


i got the h100i in the case check my pictures...ill upload some more tmr if u want....i got the 2 fans on the outside and the radiator inside the case and fans are used as an intake...


----------



## Rann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> i got the h100i in the case check my pictures...ill upload some more tmr if u want....i got the 2 fans on the outside and the radiator inside the case and fans are used as an intake...


If you could take a picture from the front that would be awesome.. Could get the h100i real cheap, but if it looks like a cheap solution (with fans on the exterior), I might not go into the deal..









Isn't intake fans for the raditor still heating the air alot for your GPU ?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

There are lots of pics in this thread with radiators in the front with various fan configurations and ALL of them are using the front as an intake, NOT exhaust.


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rann*
> 
> If you could take a picture from the front that would be awesome.. Could get the h100i real cheap, but if it looks like a cheap solution (with fans on the exterior), I might not go into the deal..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't intake fans for the raditor still heating the air alot for your GPU ?










As you can see it looks really good and my temps are pretty good....30-35 degrees idle and around 40 when gaming.


----------



## Rann

Cheers for the pictures! Now I know how it looks like ;-)

Thinking of getting this case + making some mods to it.. Just delicate detailed ones. Quite excited to getting one ;D So many ideas!


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rann*
> 
> Cheers for the pictures! Now I know how it looks like ;-)
> 
> Thinking of getting this case + making some mods to it.. Just delicate detailed ones. Quite excited to getting one ;D So many ideas!


yeah im starting on a mod next week too







ill post some pictures when its done


----------



## Rann

Thinking about spray painting a few parts white.. Like the hard disk grill, the pci coverage slots, and perhaps a few more tiny things.. Ofcourse also some sleeving..

Everything will be my first try to modding so I'm reading alot of information about it ;-), even thought about watercooling this thing (no closed loop), but I think I'd better do one step at a time.. ;D


----------



## PushT

All the 200mm fans I've found have exactly the same dimensions and look like the have exactly the same config of mounts, mofomamy - are you sure I would have to use a Coolermaster megaflow ?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rann*
> 
> Thinking about spray painting a few parts white.. Like the hard disk grill, the pci coverage slots, and perhaps a few more tiny things.. Ofcourse also some sleeving..
> 
> Everything will be my first try to modding so I'm reading alot of information about it ;-), even thought about watercooling this thing (no closed loop), but I think I'd better do one step at a time.. ;D


There are a bunch of helpful tutorials on YouTube also.


----------



## mavisky

Well after more frustration stemming from my top 560ti from trying to go into the 90*c range everytime i run a furmark or 3dmark11 test I'll be constructing a separate GPU cooling loop for both cards. I've got some experience with my H80 setup that was modded to include a reservoir, but this will be my first foray into a true standalone loop. Looking at primarily swiftech for the pieces since my local Microcenter carries some of their stuff and it's a 5 minute drive from work.

The stock TFII coolers weren't wanting to get it done so switched to the Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo II units but they're too large and the top card just couldn't breathe even after adding ziptie'ing a couple of fans to the top panel directly above the top card. I was going to de-lid the cards and go back to the stock coolers with some work, but the glue they give you with these Arctic units for the ram chips is like epoxy and won't come off so now the stock coolers won't fit. Closed loop water cooled here I come I guess. Going to use universal blocks on the GPU's and then leave the heatsinks on the cards and let the 120mm fan on the left side of the rad blow over the cards at this point.

Current setup




Pics to come of loop construction.


----------



## Mofomamy

Here's proof I've been lurking this forum for a while. In answer to your question:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Uh, I have no issues with moving my thumbscrews around as I sure as hell don't bother keeping track of where they came from lol. Unless you have a large 1000kw sized PSU, I don't see how your having issues with getting the PSU to be installed. Pics would help here
> 
> Something to keep in mind everyone, its become apparent with so many people having issues with mounting 200/230mm fans on the top panel mesh that it was designed with thee strange hole mount locations for Cooler Master fans ONLY. Every other brand of fan according to people just doesn't line up properly, so that only leads to an obvious conclusion, it was done purposely so CM could sell more of their 200mm fans.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> I don't think that fan will work the mounting holes are way off. The only 200mm I have used is the cooler master and it lines up just fine.


A Cooler Master Rep posted that they were the first to market with 200mm and 230mm fans so all fans should be compatible with their mounting holes. I think ClickJacker's response to MortenMoulder's issue would give me pause, however.


----------



## PushT

Yeah, I get a little worried when people report other fans as NOT lining up with the CM. Only problem is I don't like the sleeve bearings......


----------



## stereopticon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adenilson*
> 
> Last update , my HAF XB after watercooled :
> 
> Awaiting the arrival of the vga block and 120mm radiator to complete .
> 
> ...


i see you also do the bay reservoir.. people were wondering how that would work out, and clearly it seems to be working out awesomely for you!!! Getting me all the more excited to finally get my parts in!









super sweet looking building.. i got mayhem pastel blue berry for my dye.. looks so delicious!


----------



## PushT

I'm planning on showing this : http://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=47 into the double 5.25 bay . any reason this would not work ?


----------



## PushT

Ok, so I ordered the megaflow coolermaster 200mm fan, AND a Chieftec 2x5.25 to 3 x 3.5 hdd enclosure. It has the exact form factor as 2 single 5.25 optical drives so I cannot for the life of me understand why it should not fit..... Although the author of a review of the case at becnhmarks tried to imply it wouldn't fit. When I asked him why not, he stopped answering. I will get back to U on that, that is unless anyone has already successfully implemented this solution in their case, or been unsuccessful. The total amount of hard drives will then be 9 (5x 3.5" + 4 x 2.5") in my "case" ........


----------



## stereopticon

Op please add me to the list =)

Watercooling parts scheduled to be here Tuesday! Wooo


----------



## mavisky

What did you order for it? I just picked up a pump, res, radiator for mine yesterday, about to place a large order with Frozencpu.com tonight for the remainder.


----------



## Mandrake7062

Hey guys,
Back in the mid fifties pages or so, I was talking about the bay res I was going to install.
After working on it for a while, I decided that the loop I wanted, so that I could lift the board without breaking down the system was not going to work very well.

A warning also about Alphacool bay res in Coolermaster cases. The res needs a fair bit of dremel work to fit.
The back section of the res is oversized and the back plate as well, and the nut on the bolt that holds down the pump runs right into the bay tab.

I decided to swap my entire I7 system that I had in the HAF932 to the XB. The H100I and the I7 is much happier in the XB and it allowed me to junk the crazy mod I did to hold the H100I because I wasn't happy with the support in the 932.

The pics here are no doubt all out of order and I've been doing more tweaks since these have been taken. The magnetic filters by Performance PC's work real well, and I'm hoping they will come out with a kit for the XB, because the H100I is a damn vacuum cleaner.









Anyway, just checking in with you guys, and I'd like to say that I see a lot of real cool work going on here!!!
Kenny


----------



## PushT

My build is a slow one, I apologize.....
Ok, so in the review at benchmarkreviews the author said there were problems expanding the 5.25" bays to fit other enclosures. There were supposedly problems with the side locks for keeping the encosures in place.
I personally do not know which retailers provide him with hardware but here is a picture of my Chieftec - 2 X 5.25 to 3 x 3.5" hhd enclosure. As I expected it slipped right in there and the locks clicked easily into place. I do not know if I want or need those 2.5" drives internally so maybe looking at taking out that enclosure.


----------



## mru

@PushT
What would you need the space of the 2.5" for?
Anyhows, the cage should come out fairly easily; just four pop rivets.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> @PushT
> What would you need the space of the 2.5" for?
> Anyhows, the cage should come out fairly easily; just four pop rivets.


The 2.5" hdd cage on the bottom level is held in by 4 screws on the bottom and 2 screws on the top underneath the mobo tray. So you have to remove the motherboard to access the top two screws to remove the cage.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> The 2.5" hdd cage on the bottom level is held in by 4 screws on the bottom and 2 screws on the top underneath the mobo tray. So you have to remove the motherboard to access the top two screws to remove the cage.


And there are two sets of mounting holes you can use: the stock location, and one set farther back towards the 80mm fan location. Just FYI.


----------



## PushT

Thanks for info guys ! I just didn't see the point in having these 4 2.5" in the middle of the box.... Capacity wise it is a waste also . Anyway, time will tell


----------



## stereopticon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> What did you order for it? I just picked up a pump, res, radiator for mine yesterday, about to place a large order with Frozencpu.com tonight for the remainder.


just a basic xspc loop, with the dual bay pump/res combo. The raystorm with the dual 120mm rad, along with some mayhem blueberry dye... next up imma buy some matching 1/8 sleeves for the psu, and some gold compression fittings. I plan on upgrading to a better pump and block soon or later.. i just really wanted something now because this stock intel heatsink sucks way too much.

I'm debating on if i want to delid my 3770k and change TIM or not.. seems easy enough.. but the thought of possibly ruining it scares me


----------



## Lareson

DO NOT de-lid your processor if you've never done it before. It's way more risk than its worth and sure it may seem easy, but would you wanna risk breaking your $320 processor? Temps will be fine, especially under WC.

If I were you, I'd change out that XSPC tubing if you got the kit, tends to cloud up rather quickly vs their retail tubing. Go with Durelene if you want to use Mayhem's dye. Got lots of recommendations to do that when I was working on mine. Here's a link to Sidewinders that sells it here in the US. http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/othertubing.html


----------



## stereopticon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> DO NOT de-lid your processor if you've never done it before. It's way more risk than its worth and sure it may seem easy, but would you wanna risk breaking your $320 processor? Temps will be fine, especially under WC.
> 
> If I were you, I'd change out that XSPC tubing if you got the kit, tends to cloud up rather quickly vs their retail tubing. Go with Durelene if you want to use Mayhem's dye. Got lots of recommendations to do that when I was working on mine. Here's a link to Sidewinders that sells it here in the US. http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/othertubing.html


where does this company ship from?? i'm in california and hoping this will get here around tuesday when all my WC parts come in


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stereopticon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> What did you order for it? I just picked up a pump, res, radiator for mine yesterday, about to place a large order with Frozencpu.com tonight for the remainder.
> 
> 
> 
> just a basic xspc loop, with the dual bay pump/res combo. The raystorm with the dual 120mm rad, along with some mayhem blueberry dye... next up imma buy some matching 1/8 sleeves for the psu, and some gold compression fittings. I plan on upgrading to a better pump and block soon or later.. i just really wanted something now because this stock intel heatsink sucks way too much.
> 
> *I'm debating on if i want to delid my 3770k and change TIM or not.. seems easy enough.. but the thought of possibly ruining it scares me*
Click to expand...

I wouldn't chance it like others have said unless you know someone that has done this to at least a few of them successfully.

This is the reason I didn't go with Ivy Bridge which I originally wanted to (and went instead with a Sandy Bridge i7 2700k) after finding out about Intel's use of TIM.


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stereopticon*
> 
> where does this company ship from?? i'm in california and hoping this will get here around tuesday when all my WC parts come in


If I remembered when I ordered my parts, I think they're based in Indiana, but if you pick 2-3 day Priority shipping, it should get to you by early next week. I ordered mine on a Thursday and arrived on the following Monday.


----------



## stereopticon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I wouldn't chance it like others have said unless you know someone that has done this to at least a few of them successfully.
> 
> This is the reason I didn't go with Ivy Bridge which I originally wanted to (and went instead with a Sandy Bridge i7 2700k) after finding out about Intel's use of TIM.
> 
> *For everyone else:* My HAF XB (take 4) delivered on 1-30-13 and this is the best case by far of the 4 so I'll be starting to populate this case with hardware starting tomorrow. I didn't take a photo of the case box out of not jinxing myself - lol! IMO Cooler Master better step up their game as far as quality control is concerned with these HAF XB cases - I shouldn't have had to go through 4 deliveries to find a suitable enough built case to use and keep. I have other Cooler Master cases that were fine on first delivery from various vendors/shipping methods.


I was going to get a sandy 2700k but my microcenter was sold out =( ... so i took what i could get since i had just sold my i7 920 computer and needed a replacement asap


----------



## Lareson

So, after running this loop about 24/7 for over a month now, decided to check and see how things were going. Durelene tubing was still clear, had some slight, SLIGHT hazing, nothing I'd get worried about. I did reconfigure the layout though. Changed it so the pump was now pulling from the res instead of pumping into it.





Only had to change 1 tube, reverse the pump, change a couple of fittings, and re-position the res, but otherwise was an easy fix. Was heck of a lot easier to fill as well! I'll probably order a couple more 90 degree fittings later so I can fit my res back to where it was (it kinked the tubing due to the tight fit there) but right now just have it mounted to the vents on the side panel.


----------



## CastorTroy45

Finally migrated everything over...


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

I can't help but wonder why you put that Antec Kholer radiator in the front vs the back where it would look a lot more appopriate as I highly doubt your temps are better pulling air form the front vs the rear if you had decent intake fans.


----------



## CastorTroy45

I understand what your saying but I didnt put it in the front because i thought it would get better temps, mounting it on the back the rad would cover a good portion of the nice looking thermal armor.


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

Is the Coolermaster 200mm fan the only one that fits in the top or is there a better one that you guys recommend?

Also, are there any fan filters that fit for the top? I'd need a pretty 'heavy-duty' one since I'm thinking about putting the case under the stairs, so it's a prime target for _a lot_ of dust.


----------



## Mandrake7062

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> Is the Coolermaster 200mm fan the only one that fits in the top or is there a better one that you guys recommend?
> 
> Also, are there any fan filters that fit for the top? I'd need a pretty 'heavy-duty' one since I'm thinking about putting the case under the stairs, so it's a prime target for _a lot_ of dust.


Check this site.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=36_463_500_514


----------



## PushT

To me the configuration of the mounting holes looks exactly the same, but I bought the CM megaflow because I couldn't get a straight answer here on the same question......
I would like to be able to turn off the LED on demand + get a ball bearing one. Here's to you having more luck than me  I find I use way too much time researching these things.....


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PushT*
> 
> To me the configuration of the mounting holes looks exactly the same, but I bought the CM megaflow because I couldn't get a straight answer here on the same question......
> *I would like to be able to turn off the LED on demand* + get a ball bearing one. Here's to you having more luck than me  I find I use way too much time researching these things.....


I know what you said in the rest of that sentence







, but there is a way to make 200mm megaflow fans turn on or off on demand but it takes a little bit of work plus adding an on/off switch - I did this to my 2 200mm megaflow fans for my HAF 912 case.

Here's a guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/820190/guide-adding-a-switch-for-the-cooler-master-megaflow-leds/0_100


----------



## Mandrake7062

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CastorTroy45*
> 
> I understand what your saying but I didnt put it in the front because i thought it would get better temps, mounting it on the back the rad would cover a good portion of the nice looking thermal armor.


Plus if you need to get underneath, it's easier to stand the board perpendicular when the rad is in that spot.


----------



## AsanteSoul

So, I've been having some issues with my H100i...as far as led's are concerned...however I was recently advised to rma the unit by "ram guy" in the corsair forums... Seems the issue is very rampant as far as led's and noise is concerned... I may decide to swap to another h100i and hope for the best, or switch to an h80i... if I do switch to the h80i...should I keep it in the front where the h100i is, or put it at the back? will it affect cooling performance


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> So, I've been having some issues with my H100i...as far as led's are concerned...however I was recently advised to rma the unit by "ram guy" in the corsair forums... Seems the issue is very rampant as far as led's and noise is concerned... I may decide to swap to another h100i and hope for the best, or switch to an h80i... if I do switch to the h80i...should I keep it in the front where the h100i is, or put it at the back? will it affect cooling performance


i would put it in the back and have good intake fans in the front.....


----------



## nickt1862

Has anyone tried to seal the top panel with steel instead of plexi?


----------



## AsanteSoul

thank you


----------



## Mistwalk

Hey all,

Long time lurker, finally decided to make an account. I just finished an HAF XB build, nothing as fancy as some of the great rigs here, but gets me by. (I need to complete rig builder still)

I have a question, though, because I'm switching to liquid cooling soon and will be using the XPSC Raystorm 750 cooling system. My question is mainly a general radiator question, though. I'd like to bolt up the radiator to the pre-fabbed front location on my XB, but I'm curious over how bad that is going to heat up my case when it draws warm air in.

Do any of you with front mount radiators have your radiator fans drawing air in, thus bathing the motherboard and GPU in warm radiator air?
Will a decent exhaust fan be enough to compensate for this, or am I going to need to install a large top mount fan?

Thoughts?


----------



## erzu

Hey everybody, I have a quick question and need a quick answer if possible. I would search through the thread but time is of the essence. I have the haf xb but my power supply is the corsair ax1200w psu and it is 200mm in length. Now I can't return the psu but I can the case. I would like to keep this case but can't afford a different power supply so my only option is switching this one out. My question is, is it dangerous to use that long of a psu in there? I read the max is 180mm. I actually have everything set up currently and running fine but I don't want something to get damage. Should I just try a different case?

And to answer your question above me, that is how mine is set up and i'm running super cool temps on my i7 3770k. Average is 28c to 32c all around. Mother board, gpu gets to about 40c on max load.


----------



## agussio

It would be a very tight fit with cabling but being modular will give you an advantage. The hot swap plate for the 3.5 rive cage is removable which would give you room and you could simple plug your drives in the normal way.

I have an AX860 and I was able to measure it just now.


----------



## erzu

This is what it looks like now. How does that look and do I have to remove both hot swaps? My 3.5 hdd is in the top one and kind of need it. I would like to keep both if I can and I would love to keep the case. I'm actually about to order the individually sleeved cables from corsair so maybe that'll help.
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sweeper101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erzu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it looks like now. How does that look and do I have to remove both hot swaps? My 3.5 hdd is in the top one and kind of need it. I would like to keep both if I can and I would love to keep the case. I'm actually about to order the individually sleeved cables from corsair so maybe that'll help.
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


It's a tight fit eh.. I have a 1200 in mine too.. I unscrewed the board that the hard drives plug into to give me some extra room.. But hey if you can fit it without doing that right on..


----------



## nickt1862

I just want to say my farewell to this great club.

I don't know why my luck is not with me with this case model for myself.

After receiving what I thought was the case after 3 other ones prior on 1-30-13, I did the build in it today only to find out after placing it on my brand new desk the case wobbled from left front to right rear, I also tried another table and the same happened. Of course the system ran great for the brief time I left it together. When I depressed the power button for the first time when on the desk is when I first noticed it as it wobbled that easily. I didn't know about this prior because the table in which I used to put the build together and always had the case on top of was somewhat padded, hence it absorbed the imperfections that a stiff straight surface wouldn't like my new desk. I guess that would explain why the top part of the left panel didn't slide flush to the rear of the chassis like the bottom part of that same panel.

So after 4 deliveries that's it, plus my time wasted these about 8 weeks and today on it there's no turning back.

I don't want this case anymore as it took the happiness away as well as my grief of wanting/having it or even another proven good one unless it's for free - lol!


----------



## Mistwalk

Man, I'm so sorry to hear that. I've been reading your story...ugh...4 units. You have some kind of luck. I just finished mine and it's great. Maybe give it a 5th chance?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistwalk*
> 
> Man, I'm so sorry to hear that. I've been reading your story...ugh...4 units. You have some kind of luck. I just finished mine and it's great. Maybe give it a 5th chance?


This case oozes quality when one gets a unit that's properly put together (like for example my brother's HAF XB case), *otherwise Cooler Master IMO really needs to step up their game with these cases. FOUR CASES (4) Cooler Master FOUR BAD CASES IN A ROW!!!!!!*

For those of you reading this (not meaning you Mistwalk







) who may think I'm nuts or too picky: I'm no rookie in computer building to not know what I'm doing or saying as well to what to expect within reasonable limits.

I'm still shaking my head about all of this.

Just need to move onward to a different case.

Maybe not a Cooler Master one either after only purchasing Cooler Master cases other than the ones I found free on the curb in better usable order than these 4 bad HAF XB cases in a row, *see what you did to me Cooler Master?*


----------



## erzu

Sweeper101, do you not use your hot swaps at all? I need mine cause I have my 2tb caviar black in it. I'm just worried it will mess something up.


----------



## y01p0w3r3d

heres another shot of mine full done


----------



## gtf6

Just got my HAF XB and finished installing everything. Luckily, I got my PSU to fit. The specs for the case call for a max length of 180mm, yet my Zalman ZM1000-HP, which is 210mm, fits XD

I'll post up some photos tomorrow. I had blue cold cathodes laying around so i'll wack them in aswell. I'd much rather red, but these blue ones are already here


----------



## mavisky

Wow that's horrible luck to have to go through 4 of them. No chance there's a Microcenter or something close by where you could snag one from inventory?

I feel absolutely spoiled living in Atlanta compared to where I was in NE Indiana. At best I could pick up some products from a local computer store there but here I've got a Microcenter and a Fry's within 5 minutes of work and a tiger direct store about 30 minutes away as well. It's certainly helped along my modding addiction.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Wow that's horrible luck to have to go through 4 of them. No chance there's a Microcenter or something close by where you could snag one from inventory?
> 
> I feel absolutely spoiled living in Atlanta compared to where I was in NE Indiana. At best I could pick up some products from a local computer store there but here I've got a Microcenter and a Fry's within 5 minutes of work and a tiger direct store about 30 minutes away as well. It's certainly helped along my modding addiction.


Yes that's real horrid luck for sure, however I can hypothetically order any other case model and it'll be good or perfect upon arrival.

The nearest MC is about 40 miles from me plus bridge toll and I'm car-less at the present time with nobody to bring me even if I wanted to go there.


----------



## Sweeper101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I just want to say my farewell to this great club.
> 
> I don't know why my luck is not with me with this case model for myself.
> 
> After receiving what I thought was the case after 3 other ones prior on 1-30-13, I did the build in it today only to find out after placing it on my brand new desk the case wobbled from left front to right rear, I also tried another table and the same happened. Of course the system ran great for the brief time I left it together. When I depressed the power button for the first time when on the desk is when I first noticed it as it wobbled that easily. I didn't know about this prior because the table in which I used to put the build together and always had the case on top of was somewhat padded, hence it absorbed the imperfections that a stiff straight surface wouldn't like my new desk. I guess that would explain why the top part of the left panel didn't slide flush to the rear of the chassis like the bottom part of that same panel.
> 
> So after 4 deliveries that's it, plus my time wasted these about 8 weeks and today on it there's no turning back.
> 
> I don't want this case anymore as it took the happiness away as well as my grief of wanting/having it or even another proven good one unless it's for free - lol!


I would of gave up after the 2nd case... Best of luck finding a different case... Also might wanna setup a camera and make sure the delivery guy isn't throwing the boxed case from the back of his truck to your door steps


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sweeper101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I just want to say my farewell to this great club.
> 
> I don't know why my luck is not with me with this case model for myself.
> 
> After receiving what I thought was the case after 3 other ones prior on 1-30-13, I did the build in it today only to find out after placing it on my brand new desk the case wobbled from left front to right rear, I also tried another table and the same happened. Of course the system ran great for the brief time I left it together. When I depressed the power button for the first time when on the desk is when I first noticed it as it wobbled that easily. I didn't know about this prior because the table in which I used to put the build together and always had the case on top of was somewhat padded, hence it absorbed the imperfections that a stiff straight surface wouldn't like my new desk. I guess that would explain why the top part of the left panel didn't slide flush to the rear of the chassis like the bottom part of that same panel.
> 
> So after 4 deliveries that's it, plus my time wasted these about 8 weeks and today on it there's no turning back.
> 
> I don't want this case anymore as it took the happiness away as well as my grief of wanting/having it or even another proven good one unless it's for free - lol!
> 
> 
> 
> I would of gave up after the 2nd case... Best of luck finding a different case... Also might wanna setup a camera and make sure the delivery guy isn't throwing the boxed case from the back of his truck to your door steps
Click to expand...

I was quite patient as I once really wanted this case so I did the 4 time tour. A little tidbit: My brother who lives here with me I see his good HAF XB case everyday that I did the build in. lol!

Thanks, but luck with a different case I may not need but as so much to decide what new case to get is another story.









Actually I was present each and every time the delivery came and saw when the driver(s) took the box out of the truck, so them throwing it to my doorsteps they're not guilty of. In fact the drivers I have for delivery are very pleasant nice people, now what happens in the warehouses and FEDEX/UPS DC centers is again a whole other story.

Once I get a car then a job that will change, but for now I'm able to be present for my deliveries anyway.


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I was quite patient as I once really wanted this case so I did the 4 time tour. A little tidbit: My brother who lives here with me I see his good HAF XB case everyday that I did the build in. lol!
> 
> Thanks, but luck with a different case I may not need but as so much to decide what new case to get is another story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I was present each and every time the delivery came and saw when the driver(s) took the box out of the truck, so them throwing it to my doorsteps they're not guilty of. In fact the drivers I have for delivery are very pleasant nice people, now what happens in the warehouses and FEDEX/UPS DC centers is again a whole other story.
> 
> Once I get a car then a job that will change, but for now I'm able to be present for my deliveries anyway.


Let me know what exactly went wrong. Especially if you encountered it 3 times in a row, it could be a manufacturing issue that we could resolve. Send me a PM.


----------



## pomp0m

Finaly after 9 failed attempts of delivery the mailguy finaly found my home and delivert my case.


Mobo on the tray. Still with the old cooling since the new watercooling hasn't arived yet.


4 new fans. Think i will swap them again when they don't preform with watercooling.


Lower compartment. A 200mm corsair hx1000w fits, Even with the xdock. but with no room to spare.


Routing the cables a little.


Looking from the back to the front with the new fans. I havent tucked the wires away nicely because of the coming watercooling.


200mm fans with other fanmountings fit when you use 2 screws. Since the top has rubber grommets and space in between the fan and roof it doesn't make noise so its good


a peek in the house. Its not clean yet but that is because i wil rebuild it again when the watercooling arrives (thats why the fan screws are stil halfway.)


My old fan died and i stil had a fan of a old other card laying around so with a dremel and model glue i fixed it (somewat). It stil gets good temps so i don't care til i have more money.


----------



## agussio

Question to water folk. I have 3 designs I would like to throw and see what your opinions are.

Three biggest questions are about running a 3rd rad; where in the loop to put a 3rd rad; and finally serial or parrallel given the space and shape limitations of the case.

Final option I guess is that all three ideas suck and just go back to the drawing board.

Current plan


With 3rd rad on lower level


With 3 rad in serial and a long haul run across the bottom to final 140.2 rad


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I was quite patient as I once really wanted this case so I did the 4 time tour. A little tidbit: My brother who lives here with me I see his good HAF XB case everyday that I did the build in. lol!
> 
> Thanks, but luck with a different case I may not need but as so much to decide what new case to get is another story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I was present each and every time the delivery came and saw when the driver(s) took the box out of the truck, so them throwing it to my doorsteps they're not guilty of. In fact the drivers I have for delivery are very pleasant nice people, now what happens in the warehouses and FEDEX/UPS DC centers is again a whole other story.
> 
> Once I get a car then a job that will change, but for now I'm able to be present for my deliveries anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what exactly went wrong. Especially if you encountered it 3 times in a row, it could be a manufacturing issue that we could resolve. Send me a PM.
Click to expand...

*Long PM sent.*


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y01p0w3r3d*
> 
> heres another shot of mine full done


Do u have a push pull config?


----------



## Sweeper101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> Question to water folk. I have 3 designs I would like to throw and see what your opinions are.
> 
> Three biggest questions are about running a 3rd rad; where in the loop to put a 3rd rad; and finally serial or parrallel given the space and shape limitations of the case.
> 
> Final option I guess is that all three ideas suck and just go back to the drawing board.
> 
> Current plan
> 
> 
> With 3rd rad on lower level
> 
> 
> With 3 rad in serial and a long haul run across the bottom to final 140.2 rad


I have 3 rads. Check my log.. Also they are all pushing air from inside to outside case. I put a 200mm on the top to pull in cold air from the outside .. It's all in a series. I tried many different orders for things all which made hardly any difference.

I found the only thing that matters is:

1) don't have used air go thru a rad

With 3 rads in such a small space you really only have 2 options..

1) have all 3 rads bring air from outside case.

2) have all 3 rads push air from inside to
Outside..

Regardless you need to either suck out the hot air in the case or blow in room temp air..


----------



## mavisky

With your second design the liquid is entering both cards and then magically exiting out of the same ports and onto the 3rd radiator? Unless I'm reading your diagram wrong I don't see how that diagram is going to work properly.


----------



## agussio

The second design would put a rad I the middle of the GPU loop. I'm am a little concerned about the water "stalling" on the return side. Similar to auto fuel systems though, the water should continue on the path I've intended. I'm thinking that the third rad will flow similar to a third GPU.

Although I'm pretty confident my current plan will cool all three blocks effectively, I'm concerned that I won't have any overhead for turning up the clocks.


----------



## Mofomamy

It seems like a 240mm rad might be a better bet than the 280mm because of the superiority of 120mm fans. Any thoughts?

I've agonized over the choice of fans, and I think I'm going to go with Scythe GT AP-14s or AP-15s. Does anything have any firsthand experience with these fans? This case will be my first foray into custom watercooling. I have an old H100 in the top of a Corsair 600T and the noise bothers me. I've moved my tower to the floor from its perch on my desktop. I am looking to make a wise trade-off between performance and noise.

Background: I intend to install three rads. A 280mm or 240mm front rad, a 120mm back rad, and a bottom 240mm rad. I've bought a slim dvd burner and a special bezil kit to mount it in the top 5.25 bay. I was hoping to fit it in the bottom 5.25 cage toward the back with a d5 pump right next to 80mm vents. I intend to watercool the cpu and video card. I hoping to do watercooled SLI when money permits.


----------



## agussio

I'm a silent computer kind of person. So big pwm fans are my weapon if choice. I figured if I can fit the rad I can probably find fans to keep it cool.

I just bought a set of silent wings 2 fans. I will put 2 in front and 1 inside of the rad. This is my second XB build so I'm pretty comfortable with the front 2 x 140 without having to chop anything. But I know I can trim it if needed.

But to directly answer your question I know the 240 will work just fine. I'm just stretching to see if I can make this work to hopefully keep things quieter. But 140 is a PITA due to good fan selection. So we'll see. If I botch it then a restock fee and some postage will put me back in a 240.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

FYI, Newegg is now offering free shipping on the HAF XB, so if you were holding on from shipping costs, now's your chance!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119265


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Wow, real sorry NickT, that is just pure beyond bad luck. Honestly sounds like a large bad batch was shipped to Amazon would be my guess and I woulda given up on that after the second time personally. Again, this is why I shop Newegg, there stocks moves fast so bad stuff is usually found and replaced and or sold out before too long and I've been able to beg and plead my way into free return shipping or refunds with no restocking fee in the past.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Wow, real sorry NickT, that is just pure beyond bad luck. Honestly sounds like a large bad batch was shipped to Amazon would be my guess and I woulda given up on that after the second time personally. Again, this is why I shop Newegg, there stocks moves fast so bad stuff is usually found and replaced and or sold out before too long and I've been able to beg and plead my way into free return shipping or refunds with no restocking fee in the past.


Thanks and I have photos of the last case with the completed build as mementos then took it back apart while watching the super bowl last night - lol!

One HAF XB case from Tigerdirect and three from Amazon.

Amazon customer service is great, Tigerdirect is not that far behind IMO.

Newegg, depends on who you get, luck of the draw as they say.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> FYI, Newegg is now offering free shipping on the HAF XB, so if you were holding on from shipping costs, now's your chance!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119265


I still have to pay sales tax on Newegg orders here in NJ, but thanks.


----------



## Christoph0121

Hey guys and girls, new to the forums, and relatively new to the building community. Built my first computer into a Haf 912, and after stalking this forum for about a month now, I have decided to go with the Haf XB. It will be here tommorow and hopefully in good shape. Gonna be swapping my GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 AM3+ AMD 990FX, AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Processor Black Edition, and Crucial m4 256GB 2.5-Inch Solid State Drive into the XB. I'm upgrading from sli'd EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti DS Superclocked 1024 MB GDDR5 to a single EVGA GeForce GTX670 FTW+ 4096MB, and also installing an H100i with SP120 Quiet edition fans in P/P setup. Was wondering if anyone possibly had any suggestions for anything I should trade out or upgrade while I'm in there.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christoph0121*
> 
> Hey guys and girls, new to the forums, and relatively new to the building community. Built my first computer into a Haf 912, and after stalking this forum for about a month now, I have decided to go with the Haf XB. *It will be here tommorow and hopefully in good shape.* Gonna be swapping my GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 AM3+ AMD 990FX, AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Processor Black Edition, and Crucial m4 256GB 2.5-Inch Solid State Drive into the XB. I'm upgrading from sli'd EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti DS Superclocked 1024 MB GDDR5 to a single EVGA GeForce GTX670 FTW+ 4096MB, and also installing an H100i with SP120 Quiet edition fans in P/P setup. Was wondering if anyone possibly had any suggestions for anything I should trade out or upgrade while I'm in there.


Don't worry the case will be fine as so far the bad ones were only reserved for me. lol!

I don't see where you need to make any other hardware changes other than the question on what PSU you'll be using?


----------



## Christoph0121

Oops, forgot to put in that I will be using a Thermaltake SP 850 partially modualar until I can upgrade to a Corsair AX850.


----------



## gtf6

Finished putting together my old system into the new XB.

And as promised, a photo of my 21cm psu.

One concern I have is that the front 140mm intake (left) blows air straight into the exhaust of the gpu, right below the two 6-pin power cables. I've put my finger there while running furmark and the hot air just sits there.


----------



## Mistwalk

Bumpin my question from earlier:

I have a question, though, because I'm switching to liquid cooling soon and will be using the XPSC Raystorm 750 cooling system. My question is mainly a general radiator question, though. I'd like to bolt up the radiator to the pre-fabbed front location on my XB, but I'm curious over how bad that is going to heat up my case when it draws warm air in.

Do any of you with front mount radiators have your radiator fans drawing air in, thus bathing the motherboard and GPU in warm radiator air?
Will a decent exhaust fan be enough to compensate for this, or am I going to need to install a large top mount fan?

Thoughts?


----------



## gtf6

I've seen many people on here with the radiators on the front acting as intakes, they all say they have good temps, so I wouldn't worry about it. Unless you have particularly hot gpus in sli


----------



## Clockster

Hey guys, I recently got this chassis and loving it








But I now find myself wanting to drop a Gigabyte X79-UD5 motherboard into it. Will it fit in the chassis?
According to gigabyte its a ATX board but from talking to other people they say its a E-ATX board.

Thanx in advance.


----------



## M3galomaniac

So after finally managing to overclock my AMD a8 core I came to the sad realization that my corsair h50 just isn't cutting it. Currently I have it overclockedto 4.1ghz and I'm hitting almost 70 degrees while running prime95. So logically my next step is to build a custom loop! I just dropped about 5 bills on wc equipment lst night and it should all be arriving sometime later this week. I'm super excited as this is my first venture into custom water cooling! The only outstanding concern I'm having right now is with my PSU. I'm worried that 600 watts just might not cut it after adding the water pump, what do you guys think?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3galomaniac*
> 
> So after finally managing to overclock my AMD a8 core I came to the sad realization that my corsair h50 just isn't cutting it. Currently I have it overclockedto 4.1ghz and I'm hitting almost 70 degrees while running prime95. So logically my next step is to build a custom loop! I just dropped about 5 bills on wc equipment lst night and it should all be arriving sometime later this week. I'm super excited as this is my first venture into custom water cooling! The only outstanding concern I'm having right now is with my PSU. I'm worried that 600 watts just might not cut it after adding the water pump, what do you guys think?


Fill out your specs in your profile so we know what you are pushing with your psu.


----------



## mavisky

I wouldn't worry about it. As open as this case is you should be fine. I'm setting my system up as a front intake and rear exhaust and will have a 240mm rad up front in push/pull running a standalone gpu loop while the rear 120 will will also be setup in push pull with a standalone cpu loop. Even with this setup before i've done some smoke testing using incense sticks (super scientific) and have seen that the rear fan still pulls in from the side vents primarilywhile running.

Remember your front radiator will probably be hovering around 40c under load so even if some of that air makes it through to the other portions of your system they won't be seeing huge temp spikes compared to the radiant heat from other systems. If you really wanted best case temps you could set up the all the rad fans as exhausts and use a high speed 200mm top fan as your intake.

If you're running full cover waterblocks on your GPU's then you could ditch the top fan for a better view of your loop and just let the fans themselves draw air in from the side vents or the top vent. I am running my front fans as intakes because my cards use universal blocks and vram sinks so I need to keep airflow over the cards other parts to keep them cool.


----------



## Sweeper101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it. As open as this case is you should be fine. I'm setting my system up as a front intake and rear exhaust and will have a 240mm rad up front in push/pull running a standalone gpu loop while the rear 120 will will also be setup in push pull with a standalone cpu loop. Even with this setup before i've done some smoke testing using incense sticks (super scientific) and have seen that the rear fan still pulls in from the side vents primarilywhile running.
> 
> Remember your front radiator will probably be hovering around 40c under load so even if some of that air makes it through to the other portions of your system they won't be seeing huge temp spikes compared to the radiant heat from other systems. If you really wanted best case temps you could set up the all the rad fans as exhausts and use a high speed 200mm top fan as your intake.
> 
> If you're running full cover waterblocks on your GPU's then you could ditch the top fan for a better view of your loop and just let the fans themselves draw air in from the side vents or the top vent. I am running my front fans as intakes because my cards use universal blocks and vram sinks so I need to keep airflow over the cards other parts to keep them cool.


the air will be warmed up going through the front radiator.. and essentially you are using "used" (hot) air that will be going through the rear radiator. this is a bad idea.. there is no point in having the rear radiator then.


----------



## mavisky

I have two separate loops so I have to have the rear radiator. Trust me I've done smoke testing and you can watch the air getting pulled straight in from the side intake of the case. I also have to run the front as an intake in order to get airflow over the vram heatsinks on my gpu's.

I'm aware that it's not ideal, but it's the best solution I have at this point in time without full water blocks.


----------



## M3galomaniac

Okay, So I updated my profile to show a bit more about what I am running. It's nothing major and so far I don't think I have been experiencing any power related instability, but I feel like if I add a pump to my system it'll be just enough to surpass my 600w PSU's capability.

What kind of symptoms do you experience when you are in need of a higher wattage PSU anyways? Is it just random Blue-Screens under high load?


----------



## CM MR HAF

Anyone here have a Seasonic power supply and want to do some testing?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Anyone here have a Seasonic power supply and want to do some testing?


Are Corsair units acceptable?


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Are Corsair units acceptable?


See my post in the Cooler Master forum.


----------



## Thrall

Hey guys, I'm looking at getting a refurbished HAF XB from Cooler Master's store. Does anyone know if they've ever been in stock there or when they will be?


----------



## Christoph0121

Alright, well my Haf XB finally came :-D It unfortunately did have the front to back rocking that had been complained about, but I'm luckily able to correct this as I used to be a metal worker. Little bit of metal bending should be easy enough (though for the record, I am on his side as to the fact that I shouldnt have to "correct" anything lol). Adding some pics of my old Haf 912 build that is going to help to populate this wonderful creation of a case along with some shots of the new box and some of it's soon to be new hardware. Almost want to call out of work tomorrow just so I can work on this. However, it will sadly have to wait til the weekend.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christoph0121*
> 
> Alright, well my Haf XB finally came :-D It unfortunately did have the front to back rocking that had been complained about, but I'm luckily able to correct this as I used to be a metal worker. Little bit of metal bending should be easy enough (though for the record, I am on his side as to the fact that I shouldnt have to "correct" anything lol). Adding some pics of my old Haf 912 build that is going to help to populate this wonderful creation of a case along with some shots of the new box and some of it's soon to be new hardware. Almost want to call out of work tomorrow just so I can work on this. However, it will sadly have to wait til the weekend.


Looks like a promising build for the XB.


----------



## Clockster

Any guys running E-ATX boards in this chassis?

Im thinking of running a Gigabyte X79 UD5 in mine, but not sure how tight the fit will be.
So don't wanna go wasting cash if its not gonna fit.


----------



## Christoph0121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Any guys running E-ATX boards in this chassis?
> 
> Im thinking of running a Gigabyte X79 UD5 in mine, but not sure how tight the fit will be.
> So don't wanna go wasting cash if its not gonna fit.


Theres one or two guys on here that have posted e-atx boards into the chasis, but it will be really tight and i believe that one of them even used electrical tape to cap off the end of the board tray so that the mobo could rest on it.


----------



## mavisky

Do you have the case or the mobo already? If you can get dimensions from the mobo I could try and check it against mine to see. Specific points would be from the lower most attachment point to the end of the board. I want to say someone squeezed an e-atx board into this case but it was a very tight squeeze.


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christoph0121*
> 
> Theres one or two guys on here that have posted e-atx boards into the chasis, but it will be really tight and i believe that one of them even used electrical tape to cap off the end of the board tray so that the mobo could rest on it.


I think I should pm them lol xD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Do you have the case or the mobo already? If you can get dimensions from the mobo I could try and check it against mine to see. Specific points would be from the lower most attachment point to the end of the board. I want to say someone squeezed an e-atx board into this case but it was a very tight squeeze.


I have the chassis already, but not the board.
Board dimensions are 30.5cm x 26.4cm.


----------



## Christoph0121

There are a few pictures in this thread somewhere if you wanted to take a gander. I know I looked through the entire thread when i first began stalking the club lol. I know I saw some in here somewhere of an E-Atx mounted


----------



## senna89

Front filter is easy to remove ?


----------



## mavisky

Front filter is built into the housing, you have to remove the entire front bezel to access it. The bezel is held on by 6 tightly sprung tabs (5 in my case since one broke the first time I removed it) so it's not impossible but not easy. If you get dust between the front of the case and the actual mesh in the bezel you'd probably have to bend the tabs on the mesh to actually clean it off. Otherwise your best bet is to pull the front of the case and use duster to clean it out.

Due to the shape and design of the case I moved mine up onto my actual desk instead of having it on the floor like before so dust isn't as much of a concern for me anymore.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christoph0121*
> 
> Alright, well my Haf XB finally came :-D *It unfortunately did have the front to back rocking that had been complained about*, but I'm luckily able to correct this as I used to be a metal worker. Little bit of metal bending should be easy enough (though for the record, *I am on his side as to the fact that I shouldnt have to "correct" anything* lol). Adding some pics of my old Haf 912 build that is going to help to populate this wonderful creation of a case along with some shots of the new box and some of it's soon to be new hardware. Almost want to call out of work tomorrow just so I can work on this. However, it will sadly have to wait til the weekend.


Whoa!!! Did you accidentally get my last case?

Remember, I'm the only one that was supposed to get these bad cases.

I'm so very sorry that you too received a rocking front to back case.

That's the idea of purchasing a brand new case in that one shouldn't repair something that should've been done correctly in the first place especially chassis related which I witnessed that being bad in my 4 received.

So much for me "disappearing" from this thread.


----------



## Christoph0121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Whoa!!! Did you accidentally get my last case?
> 
> Remember, I'm the only one that was supposed to get these bad cases.
> 
> I'm so very sorry that you too received a rocking front to back case.
> 
> That's the idea of purchasing a brand new case in that one shouldn't repair something that should've been done correctly in the first place especially chassis related which I witnessed that being bad in my 4 received.
> 
> So much for me "disappearing" from this thread.


Yea I thought it was quite humorous that the last one u returned had the same issue. Luckily it took me about 10 minutes to re-adjust it and now it's good and level. I just wish i had time to work on it in the next couple of days. hate having to put things on hold.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Front filter is built into the housing, you have to remove the entire front bezel to access it. The bezel is held on by 6 tightly sprung tabs (5 in my case since one broke the first time I removed it) so it's not impossible but not easy. If you get dust between the front of the case and the actual mesh in the bezel you'd probably have to bend the tabs on the mesh to actually clean it off. Otherwise your best bet is to pull the front of the case and use duster to clean it out.
> 
> Due to the shape and design of the case I moved mine up onto my actual desk instead of having it on the floor like before so dust isn't as much of a concern for me anymore.


If one purchases a DataVac they'll no longer be needing to take out a filter for dust bunny elimination.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christoph0121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Whoa!!! Did you accidentally get my last case?
> 
> Remember, I'm the only one that was supposed to get these bad cases.
> 
> I'm so very sorry that you too received a rocking front to back case.
> 
> That's the idea of purchasing a brand new case in that one shouldn't repair something that should've been done correctly in the first place especially chassis related which I witnessed that being bad in my 4 received.
> 
> So much for me "disappearing" from this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I thought it was quite humorous that the last one u returned had the same issue. Luckily it took me about 10 minutes to re-adjust it and now it's good and level. I just wish i had time to work on it in the next couple of days. hate having to put things on hold.
Click to expand...

Sounds like this chassis is "so fragile" as I wonder what you did to re-adjust it.

But my issues with the side panels and top panel not fitting/sliding in correctly is more "serious" as it's not so much an easy quick fix.


----------



## Christoph0121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Sounds like this chassis is "so fragile" as I wonder what you did to re-adjust it.
> 
> But my issues with the side panels and top panel not fitting/sliding in correctly is more "serious" as it's not so much an easy quick fix.


Fixing it was actually quite simple with the "right" tools, or in this case a completely over kill body press for correcting automotive frames after an accident lol. I probably could have just added weight to the top of the frame and forced it level over time, but who wants to take the long road? And the sides and top fit fine and slide with no problem once the chasis is straight again.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christoph0121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Sounds like this chassis is "so fragile" as I wonder what you did to re-adjust it.
> 
> But my issues with the side panels and top panel not fitting/sliding in correctly is more "serious" as it's not so much an easy quick fix.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixing it was actually quite simple with the "right" tools, or in this case a completely over kill body press for correcting automotive frames after an accident lol. I probably could have just added weight to the top of the frame and forced it level over time, but who wants to take the long road? And the sides and top fit fine and slide with no problem once the chasis is straight again.
Click to expand...

Too bad the "right tools" with instructions didn't come with my 4 cases. lol!









But then I would want the case for free for the trouble of repairing it.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> If one purchases a DataVac they'll no longer be needing to take out a filter for dust bunny elimination.


I just keep mine out of dusty locations as much as possible. Besides mine is apart and back together so often that dust doesn't have time to settle.


----------



## AsanteSoul

After weeks of trying to decide on a case.....I decided to pick up this bad boy...such a great case!! ADD ME to the list of owners


----------



## Cind3r

WOW!!! what a great thread!!! Had to sign up to say thank you to all who have contributed as its reignighted my PC mod passion.

I bought one of these a few weeks ago by accident (ordered while tired). BEST mistake ever, im in love with this case.
Case to-do list:
1. Cut out side window so the bottom chamber can be shown. Status: Reading forum to learn how.
2. Choose a colour theme and paint. Status: thinking of an ironman colour theme.
3. Add Watercooling CPU+VGAx3 Status: Ordered
4. Overclock to the moon! Status: Overheating issues due to lack of water cooling and 7970's x3 cause sooooo much heat.


----------



## Nortec

Nothing to do with the HAF XB but newegg has some nice deals on components if anyone is interested.
http://promotions.newegg.com/NEPro/13-0354/index.html?cm_mmc=SNC-Facebook-_-POST-_-BlackNovember-_-NA&nm_mc=SNC-Facebook


----------



## y01p0w3r3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Do u have a push pull config?


I don't its currently pulling I don't have screws to attach the fans upfront front...im going to get 2 140mm to throw in, red ones ofcourse







I have 1 200mm uptop as exaust and 1 120mm in rear as exaust. atm idle is 82f load is 91-93f running swtor


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y01p0w3r3d*
> 
> I don't its currently pulling I don't have screws to attach the fans upfront front...im going to get 2 140mm to throw in, red ones ofcourse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 1 200mm uptop as exaust and 1 120mm in rear as exaust. atm idle is 82f load is 91-93f running swtor


i had two 140 on the outside as push and two 120 as pull but i changed it to two 120 as push since i get better temps like this....weird i know.....maybe it would be better if i had 2 120 push and 2 120 as pull dont know...


----------



## Mandrake7062

Just got a quote from DEMCiflex on magnetic dust filters for my XB

2 x HAF-XB Side Filters @ USD 7.75 each

1 x HAF-XB Front Filter @ USD 12.90 each

1 x HAF-XB Top Filters @ USD 12.70 each

1 x HAF-XB Rear (Bottom) Filter @ USD 5.71 each

1 x HAF-XB Rear Filter Standard 120mm Square @ USD 4.95 each

1 x HAF-XB Rear Filter (small) @ USD 2.50 each

Postage: USD 17.95


----------



## mavisky

well the rear 80mm and 120mm should be exhaust so you can save some money by not buying those filters.


----------



## caesu

Hi all, speaking of fans. I know its been brought up a few times, but the 140mm front optional fans. Can they be mounted on the outside without any modification to the case? I saw one post mentioning they had to trim some part to fit them where the stock 120's are. Or do they fit also on the inside (like where you would attach the 240mm radiator for example)? If they fit on the inside, how does that affct video card length?

thanks!


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caesu*
> 
> Hi all, speaking of fans. I know its been brought up a few times, but the 140mm front optional fans. Can they be mounted on the outside without any modification to the case? I saw one post mentioning they had to trim some part to fit them where the stock 120's are. Or do they fit also on the inside (like where you would attach the 240mm radiator for example)? If they fit on the inside, how does that affct video card length?
> 
> thanks!


I have my 140's on the inside, and you could still fit a monster GPU in there.


----------



## Sweeper101

i have 690 vid cards.. and i have about 55mm of room inside with a few mm to spare.. i use it for a 55mm thick rad.. and have the fans on the outside.


----------



## Christoph0121

It's good to know that the 690's fit so well. I'll eventually be upgrading to a custom water loop with atleast 2 radiators once my setup is complete and I have the extra money. I'm running a 670 and eventually gonna get a second, so knowing that the 690's fit is great news for me


----------



## agussio

I have fit 140mm cooler master blues on the outside without modding. but it took a lot of patience. On my new XB I will probably mod if I cant get it work easily.

For radiator fit I have a UT60 on the inside with a pair of Gigabyte 7950s. By measurement there is only about 15mm of space from the rad to the cards. I have extra fans coming but I don't believe they will fit with my cards. My solution is to have a push only on the slot side and a push/pull on CPU side.


----------



## mavisky

Yea that sounds pretty tight. The Yate Loon 20mm slim fans are the thinnest decent fans I'm aware of.


----------



## caesu

Thanks for the reply guys. I wanted to put in the 140mm, and these answers helped a lot. Well if you can fit a 7950 which is 275mm or almost 11 inches long (10.82) and still have some room to spare (15mm) against a UT60 rad which is roughly 60mm deep or 2.36 inchese I think thats great! 275mm is pretty much 99% of the cards out there, while the GTX 690 is about 280mm or 11 Inches long.

Considering the 140mm fan is 25 mm or roughly 1 inch deep. A GTX 690 + 140mm Fan will leave roughly 1.8 inches to spare given the above. Phew....had to think about that and confirms the above.

Correct me if Im wrong of course.


----------



## alieninvasion

Hey guys,

I can honestly say I have been stalking this thread for a while now. You all convinced me to get this HAF XB case, and I love it. I went from a Thermaltake Level 10 GT to this and have zero regrets.

I am wanting to put put purple LEDs in this sucker with the LED setup that Ramsey77 has posted about a few times. My question is, Where would be a good place to stick these things? I keep looking around and see nowhere reasonable besides possibly the motherboard tray or the bottom of the case but I don't really want LED lights blinding me when I go to look inside.

At any rate, I am still in the middle of finishing the build and should be done within two or so weeks pending money situations.


----------



## agussio

On my son's XB I put them along the inside edge around the top. Gives a nice glow to the board and goodies but you cant see them from the outside.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> On my son's XB I put them along the inside edge around the top. Gives a nice glow to the board and goodies but you cant see them from the outside.


I did the same with my red led's Used one the NZXT sleeved kits and was pretty happy with it until it came apart upon removal. After that switched from a Red motif to a blue/UV motif.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> On my son's XB I put them along the inside edge around the top. Gives a nice glow to the board and goodies but you cant see them from the outside.


This. I put my white ones around the very top, and my red ones along the bottom facing up.
And if you need some pointers, check the link in my sig.


----------



## stereopticon




----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stereopticon*


Nothing else... but it is a cool looking case just like that.


----------



## BVM

Ok guys, yes its the wrong section... but dont kill me. Just give me some advice. I have been thinking about my 2.5 bay that came with the XB. I am thinking of refitting it (taking the 3.5" HDD cage I installed) and fill it with 2.5" drives. I have two 750GB Momentus XT's to run a RAID 0 on and the big one... what to do with my current 240GB Phenix Pro SSD. I have the new GTX 480GB SSD & 840 Pro 512 SSD's in my newegg cart. Which to buy, that is the question! My current 240gb SSD is quickly running out of space; down to 30GB.


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> Ok guys, yes its the wrong section... but dont kill me. Just give me some advice. I have been thinking about my 2.5 bay that came with the XB. I am thinking of refitting it (taking the 3.5" HDD cage I installed) and fill it with 2.5" drives. I have two 750GB Momentus XT's to run a RAID 0 on and the big one... what to do with my current 240GB Phenix Pro SSD. I have the new GTX 480GB SSD & 840 Pro 512 SSD's in my newegg cart. Which to buy, that is the question! My current 240gb SSD is quickly running out of space; down to 30GB.


Samsung 840 pro gets my vote. I have an OCZ Agility 240 that I love but i need something bigger also for music, vids, and stuff. MickyCenter has some solid pricing right now.

As for your old drive I would get some velcro and be creative. since you changed the drive cage there is plenty of other places to put it.


----------



## stereopticon

Plain and simple for me... I had led fans but I have my computer on overnight... and it's annoying... gonna clean up the wires and take a picture of the water cooling today
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> Nothing else... but it is a cool looking case just like that.


----------



## stereopticon

Leak testing... I need 90degree compression barbs....whenever I buy those ill upgrade to 1/2 tubing and mint green dye. So I can use my green leds even though I'll hate myself at night
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> Samsung 840 pro gets my vote. I have an OCZ Agility 240 that I love but i need something bigger also for music, vids, and stuff. MickyCenter has some solid pricing right now.
> 
> As for your old drive I would get some velcro and be creative. since you changed the drive cage there is plenty of other places to put it.


Got 2 840pros in raid... absolutely in love with it

And Sorry for double post... got confused posting on my phone


----------



## alieninvasion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> On my son's XB I put them along the inside edge around the top. Gives a nice glow to the board and goodies but you cant see them from the outside.


I thought that would be best also, but wouldn't the strip and the 3M stick tape prevent the top panel from closing into its grommets?


----------



## Sweeper101

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> On my son's XB I put them along the inside edge around the top. Gives a nice glow to the board and goodies but you cant see them from the outside.


I did the same. Since the sides open up as well it's easy to disconnect the top lights before removing the top when you are showing it off..


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alieninvasion*
> 
> I thought that would be best also, but wouldn't the strip and the 3M stick tape prevent the top panel from closing into its grommets?


Nope. No interference at all. Unless you are thinking of a different spot than we are.


----------



## alieninvasion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Nope. No interference at all. Unless you are thinking of a different spot than we are.


Ah! On the front and back parts!

I was thinking on the top sides where the side and top panels fit into. I can't believe I missed that, I was in that case thirty or so minutes and missed those places completely.

Silly me









I like the white lights on bottom though. I may do purple on top, purple behind the front mesh and white on bottom. I will see once I cross that bridge. Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alieninvasion*
> 
> Ah! On the front and back parts!
> 
> *I was thinking on the top sides where the side and top panels fit into*. I can't believe I missed that, I was in that case thirty or so minutes and missed those places completely.
> 
> Silly me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the white lights on bottom though. I may do purple on top, purple behind the front mesh and white on bottom. I will see once I cross that bridge. Thanks a lot guys.


I went around both sides and the back. If you look there is just enough room to put your strips above where the side panel tabs come through. And you can sneak it under the handles too.


----------



## alieninvasion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I went around both sides and the back. If you look there is just enough room to put your strips above where the side panel tabs come through. And you can sneak it under the handles too.


Beautiful! I have yet to buy the LED strip, I was assuming that it wouldn't fit. Ohh this is going to be purdy.

By the by Ramsey, you rule. +1 life rep.


----------



## Jackson Galaxy

Great thread! Thank you everyone for the insight and ideas into building this great case. Mine was delivered yesterday and I'm slowing putting it together. I'll post up some pics when it's done.


----------



## CM MR HAF

Hi Guys,

We finally got around to testing some of the returned PCB from people who claimed their hard drives were destroyed. We found the PCB completely operational. But it seems the root cause of this problem was people were plugging in the molex power lead upside down.

In an effort to fix this about 3 months from now we will be making available a new PCB. This will not be shipped normally on new chassis yet, but we will be getting some in advance. Please do not ask customer service for them until they are released 3 months from now.

1. Changes the SATA mount to the top and flush mounted to the PCB so it will be less hard to knock off the port if end user slammed their PSU in (somepeople don't heed the 180mm length limit and break the back of the PCB)

2. Changes the molex power connector to 40mm lead, so you can grab it and make sure the installation is right

3. Improved layout that adds at least 5mm space, and is more stable connection

Until then please do not shove your PSU in the chassis if it is too long, and take some time to carefully plug in the power so it is not upside down.



Comments and suggestions?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> We finally got around to testing some of the returned PCB from people who claimed their hard drives were destroyed. We found the PCB completely operational. But it seems the root cause of this problem was people were plugging in the molex power lead upside down.
> 
> In an effort to fix this about 3 months from now we will be making available a new PCB. This will not be shipped normally on new chassis yet, but we will be getting some in advance. Please do not ask customer service for them until they are released 3 months from now.
> 
> 1. Changes the SATA mount to the top and flush mounted to the PCB so it will be less hard to knock off the port if end user slammed their PSU in (somepeople don't heed the 180mm length limit and break the back of the PCB)
> 
> 2. Changes the molex power connector to 40mm lead, so you can grab it and make sure the installation is right
> 
> 3. Improved layout that adds at least 5mm space, and is more stable connection
> 
> Until then please do not shove your PSU in the chassis if it is too long, and take some time to carefully plug in the power so it is not upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> Comments and suggestions?


I like it and I don't - either a short or disconnect of any of those wires into that PCB. Instead why not have a angled sata to molex?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> We finally got around to testing some of the returned PCB from people who claimed their hard drives were destroyed. We found the PCB completely operational. But it seems the root cause of this problem was people were plugging in the molex power lead upside down.
> 
> In an effort to fix this about 3 months from now we will be making available a new PCB. This will not be shipped normally on new chassis yet, but we will be getting some in advance. Please do not ask customer service for them until they are released 3 months from now.
> 
> 1. Changes the SATA mount to the top and flush mounted to the PCB so it will be less hard to knock off the port if end user slammed their PSU in (somepeople don't heed the 180mm length limit and break the back of the PCB)
> 
> 2. Changes the molex power connector to 40mm lead, so you can grab it and make sure the installation is right
> 
> 3. Improved layout that adds at least 5mm space, and is more stable connection
> 
> Until then please do not shove your PSU in the chassis if it is too long, and take some time to carefully plug in the power so it is not upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> Comments and suggestions?


Ok, this is nice to hear and see in a pretty short time frame CM, very good on your part but:

_*A: Why in the hell don't you ditch the molex entirely and give it a proper SATA power connector? I know you can't fix stupidity on peoples part but a SATA power connector just makes a lot more sense in this day in age, its 2013, let molex die with the floppy. SATA is hot swap capable so no chances of a short if it becomes disconnected unlike moxel, provides more power, fits tighter and its IMPOSSIBLE to plug one in backwards. Likely 90% of the 'fried' hard drive complaints would have been prevented if it was a SATA power and not molex

B: What about us current owners with warrantied cases? Can we request a new PCB so we don't by chance fry our drives down the road? I pretty much refuse to chance using my hot swap bays because more and more newegg and amazon reviews are stating destroyed drives and LOTS of angry people with lost data. I realize a good portion of them are because they plugged it in backwards, but there are cases of the board being bad from the factory

C: I'm surprised to hear that the "defective" PCBS's were still able to be tested after a backwards power connection, did you put in some fail safe circuitry to prevent this?*_


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb* 

Ok, this is nice to hear and see in a pretty short time frame CM, very good on your part but:

_*A: Why in the hell don't you ditch the molex entirely and give it a proper SATA power connector? I know you can't fix stupidity on peoples part but a SATA power connector just makes a lot more sense in this day in age, its 2013, let molex die with the floppy. SATA is hot swap capable so no chances of a short if it becomes disconnected unlike moxel, provides more power, fits tighter and its IMPOSSIBLE to plug one in backwards. Likely 90% of the 'fried' hard drive complaints would have been prevented if it was a SATA power and not molex

B: What about us current owners with warrantied cases? Can we request a new PCB so we don't by chance fry our drives down the road? I pretty much refuse to chance using my hot swap bays because more and more newegg and amazon reviews are stating destroyed drives and LOTS of angry people with lost data. I realize a good portion of them are because they plugged it in backwards, but there are cases of the board being bad from the factory*_


> _*C: I'm surprised to hear that the "defective" PCBS's were still able to be tested after a backwards power connection, did you put in some fail safe circuitry to prevent this?*_


Agreed, yeah that too.

EDIT: This could be a perfect case with some refinements.


----------



## BENSON519

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christoph0121*
> 
> Hey guys and girls, new to the forums, and relatively new to the building community. Built my first computer into a Haf 912, and after stalking this forum for about a month now, I have decided to go with the Haf XB. It will be here tommorow and hopefully in good shape. Gonna be swapping my GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 AM3+ AMD 990FX, AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Processor Black Edition, and Crucial m4 256GB 2.5-Inch Solid State Drive into the XB. I'm upgrading from sli'd EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti DS Superclocked 1024 MB GDDR5 to a single EVGA GeForce GTX670 FTW+ 4096MB, and also installing an H100i with SP120 Quiet edition fans in P/P setup. Was wondering if anyone possibly had any suggestions for anything I should trade out or upgrade while I'm in there.


I would add a coolermaster 200mm fan on top of the case. I know the sleeve bearings are not the best but its the only one I have tried that fits. A necessity IMHO when we have graphics cards that big. I have the gtx 660 and it dropped almost 5c


----------



## caesu

If you are just installing 1 HDD into the 3.5 inch bay, cant you just remve the PCB and connect to the drive directly therefore avoiding any of these problems?

Also, another question. How does the Noctua NH D14 fit into the HAF XB? Any clearance issues, such as not being able to use the rear 120mm exhaust?


----------



## HanSolo85

I found this thread while googling if a Cooler Master 212 Plus would fit in my new HAF XB. I have to say thank you to everyone as there is a ton of very useful information, hints, and tips in this thread.

My HAF XB came in on Wednesday along with an AMD 8320; my 212 Plus showed up today.

I just finished up my build and I would like to join the club!

Never been a fan of case lights or liquid cooling, so its not as flashy as some but I LOVE it!

AMD 8320 OC to 4.0GHz
Cooler Master 212 Plus Heat Sink
MSI 990XA Mobo
2GB Sapphire 6950
8GB G.Skill Ripjaws RAM @ 1866
128GB OCZ Vertex 4 SSD
3TB Seagate external guarded by Darth Tater


----------



## BENSON519

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caesu*
> 
> If you are just installing 1 HDD into the 3.5 inch bay, cant you just remve the PCB and connect to the drive directly therefore avoiding any of these problems?
> 
> Also, another question. How does the Noctua NH D14 fit into the HAF XB? Any clearance issues, such as not being able to use the rear 120mm exhaust?


I just did it today and no problems with it. I got scared of ruining my ssd in the x dock bay after hearing about these problems as well. Reason why I have it there is because I removed the 2.5" bays for better air flow. I also just installed a coolermaster n 520 cooler and have at least 2" from the back but only 1/2" height.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HanSolo85*
> 
> I found this thread while googling if a Cooler Master 212 Plus would fit in my new HAF XB. I have to say thank you to everyone as there is a ton of very useful information, hints, and tips in this thread.
> 
> My HAF XB came in on Wednesday along with an AMD 8320; my 212 Plus showed up today.
> 
> I just finished up my build and I would like to join the club!
> 
> Never been a fan of case lights or liquid cooling, so its not as flashy as some but I LOVE it!
> 
> AMD 8320 OC to 4.0GHz
> Cooler Master 212 Plus Heat Sink
> MSI 990XA Mobo
> 2GB Sapphire 6950
> 8GB G.Skill Ripjaws RAM @ 1866
> 128GB OCZ Vertex 4 SSD
> 3TB Seagate external guarded by Darth Tater


I would suggest blowing your 212's exhaust towards the rear exhaust fan, instead of the top of your gpu. This case is designed for front to back airflow, and I would be surprised if you didn't drop more than a few degrees by rotating your cooler 90 degrees. Otherwise....Welcome to our club.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

I concur, I highly suggest swapping the fans around so you don't blow air on your already hot GPU. If you can, rotate the HSF so it blows towards your rear exhaust fan. If not, at least have it blowing towards the side panel vents.


----------



## caesu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> I
> I just did it today and no problems with it. I got scared of ruining my ssd in the x dock bay after hearing about these problems as well. Reason why I have it there is because I removed the 2.5" bays for better air flow. I also just installed a coolermaster n 520 cooler and have at least 2" from the back but only 1/2" height.


Sorry I just want to confirm, so you removed the PCB then to attach your ssd in liu?


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

*Top Fan Performance*

I wanted to provide some feedback regarding the impact a top fan made in my HAF-XB build. Initially, I tried using the CoolerMaster 200mm fan, but it is 30mm high and didn't clear the top of both Artic Freezer i30 heat pipes. I decided to complete the build without a top fan, then measure the temperatures of both Xeon CPUs. Thereafter, I decided to mount on top a thinner (20mm) BitFenix Spectre 200mm case fan, and I was happy to see that it does clear both heat pipes:



*Idle Performance - No Top Fan*


CPU1 Average Core Temperature 32C
CPU2 Average Core Temperature 34C
*Idle Performance - BitFenix Top Fan*


CPU1 Average Core Temperature 30C
CPU2 Average Core Temperature 32C
Using the BitFenix fan dropped idle temperatures 2C or about 6%. The fan is very quiet mainly because it spins at 700 RPM. I will take this modest temperature improvement when at idle. All of the other case fans are Noctua PWM hardware, controlled by the mainboard BIOS. They are all spinning between 600 and 800 RPM at idle. I'm looking forward to future measurements at higher/hotter loads...

Note that only two of the four BitFenix fan mountings align with the case top holes, but using two Nexus silicon fan mounts has nevertheless kept the fan very stable:


----------



## HanSolo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I would suggest blowing your 212's exhaust towards the rear exhaust fan, instead of the top of your gpu. This case is designed for front to back airflow, and I would be surprised if you didn't drop more than a few degrees by rotating your cooler 90 degrees. Otherwise....Welcome to our club.


I agree that would be the optimal position. Unfortunately if I rotate it like that, the screws to mount it are underneath the heat sink. There are groves for a screw driver that run the length of the heat sink but I don't have a screw driver that long on me. Ill have to wait until I can grab one from work to rotate it.


----------



## HanSolo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Otherwise....Welcome to our club.


Also...Thanks!


----------



## BENSON519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caesu*
> 
> Sorry I just want to confirm, so you removed the PCB then to attach your ssd in liu?


I took that plate off and connected my sata wires direct to my ssd and hdd. But I must also add that I have a xion 1000 watt psu which is shorter than a lot of psu. I had tons of room for what I needed and it works great. Just cannot remove the drives without unhooking them first which doesn't bother me!
Hope this helps


----------



## caesu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> I took that plate off and connected my sata wires direct to my ssd and hdd. But I must also add that I have a xion 1000 watt psu which is shorter than a lot of psu. I had tons of room for what I needed and it works great. Just cannot remove the drives without unhooking them first which doesn't bother me!
> Hope this helps


Awesome thanks, I think I will do the same just to be safe. I have a Silverstone ST1000p which is also a short 1000w psu. So I think our results will be similar.


----------



## BENSON519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caesu*
> 
> Awesome thanks, I think I will do the same just to be safe. I have a Silverstone ST1000p which is also a short 1000w psu. So I think our results will be similar.



This pic should help to. When I preview this pic shows upside down for some dumb reason lol. I click on the pic and it is the right way. Lol. Hope this helps too


----------



## cbarros82

Just got mine and been cuting and paint the s**t out of it . Best case ive bought to this day.


----------



## caesu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> 
> This pic should help to. When I preview this pic shows upside down for some dumb reason lol. I click on the pic and it is the right way. Lol. Hope this helps too


Looks good, better safe than sorry!


----------



## Christoph0121

Ok, so my weekend finally came. I have to say that this case was so much beeter to work with and in than any other case I've ever worked with. I decided not to do anything too fancy for now, figured I'd wait for my bank account to stop hating me for a little bit after the upgrades to some of the hardware. Extremely happy with this and now I can't wait to play around with it and get a custom water loop in.

the original in a Haf 912


the new hardware










Undercarriage


Fitment


setting up


AND IT"S ALIVE













Oh, I didn't take a picture, but I do have a blue 200mm coolermaster fan in the lid as an exhaust as well. This thing is almost dead quiet, and I have it sitting 2 feet from my head. Absolutely love this case


----------



## BENSON519

H
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christoph0121*
> 
> Ok, so my weekend finally came. I have to say that this case was so much beeter to work with and in than any other case I've ever worked with. I decided not to do anything too fancy for now, figured I'd wait for my bank account to stop hating me for a little bit after the upgrades to some of the hardware. Extremely happy with this and now I can't wait to play around with it and get a custom water loop in.
> 
> the original in a Haf 912
> 
> 
> the new hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Undercarriage
> 
> 
> Fitment
> 
> 
> setting up
> 
> 
> AND IT"S ALIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I didn't take a picture, but I do have a blue 200mm coolermaster fan in the lid as an exhaust as well. This thing is almost dead quiet, and I have it sitting 2 feet from my head. Absolutely love this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Where did you get the blue wire setup at or did you do that yourself? Any advice. I just got into pc about a month ago "noob" lol. Those would look sweet with my setup


----------



## Christoph0121

Picked them up at Frozencpu.com. Awesome company.


----------



## BENSON519

Are th
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christoph0121*
> 
> Picked them up at Frozencpu.com. Awesome company.


Are they those extensions that I seem on that site for $12?


----------



## Christoph0121

yea, they run between like 8-21 depending on the style


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> We finally got around to testing some of the returned PCB from people who claimed their hard drives were destroyed. We found the PCB completely operational. But it seems the root cause of this problem was people were plugging in the molex power lead upside down.
> 
> In an effort to fix this about 3 months from now we will be making available a new PCB. This will not be shipped normally on new chassis yet, but we will be getting some in advance. Please do not ask customer service for them until they are released 3 months from now.
> 
> 1. Changes the SATA mount to the top and flush mounted to the PCB so it will be less hard to knock off the port if end user slammed their PSU in (somepeople don't heed the 180mm length limit and break the back of the PCB)
> 
> 2. Changes the molex power connector to 40mm lead, so you can grab it and make sure the installation is right
> 
> 3. Improved layout that adds at least 5mm space, and is more stable connection
> 
> Until then please do not shove your PSU in the chassis if it is too long, and take some time to carefully plug in the power so it is not upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> Comments and suggestions?


i personally hate the whole hot swap setup. in fact,it was the first thing i took out. it would have been nice if they would have had a normal hdd cage in there that held two hdd's instead of a cage that hold 2.5 hdd's. and who uses that many 2.5 hdd's or ssd's? this is an area i found to be a big fail. other than that i'm happy.


----------



## Raidenz258

I've been stalking this forum for awhile and it has helped me answer a ton of questions i've had about this case. The one thing i'm stuck on is if it will hold a corsair h110. I know it can take the h100/h100i but can anyone confirm the big 280 h110?

about to burn all that tax money on a haf xb rig and just want to make sure before I order it all. doesn't help that i'm a noob


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> We finally got around to testing some of the returned PCB from people who claimed their hard drives were destroyed. We found the PCB completely operational. But it seems the root cause of this problem was people were plugging in the molex power lead upside down.
> 
> In an effort to fix this about 3 months from now we will be making available a new PCB. This will not be shipped normally on new chassis yet, but we will be getting some in advance. Please do not ask customer service for them until they are released 3 months from now.
> 
> 1. Changes the SATA mount to the top and flush mounted to the PCB so it will be less hard to knock off the port if end user slammed their PSU in (somepeople don't heed the 180mm length limit and break the back of the PCB)
> 
> 2. Changes the molex power connector to 40mm lead, so you can grab it and make sure the installation is right
> 
> 3. Improved layout that adds at least 5mm space, and is more stable connection
> 
> Until then please do not shove your PSU in the chassis if it is too long, and take some time to carefully plug in the power so it is not upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> Comments and suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> i personally hate the whole hot swap setup. in fact,it was the first thing i took out. it would have been nice if they would have had a normal hdd cage in there that held two hdd's instead of a cage that hold 2.5 hdd's. and who uses that many 2.5 hdd's or ssd's? this is an area i found to be a big fail. other than that i'm happy.
Click to expand...

Or IMHO better yet make them regular 3.5" bays to which the user has their choice to either have a hot swap(s) with a different locking system much like the current unused 5.25" bay covers do or mount to HDD's/SSD's or 3.5" fan controllers, etc, etc,.........................


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raidenz258*
> 
> I've been stalking this forum for awhile and it has helped me answer a ton of questions i've had about this case. The one thing i'm stuck on is if it will hold a corsair h110. I know it can take the h100/h100i but can anyone confirm the big 280 h110?
> 
> about to burn all that tax money on a haf xb rig and just want to make sure before I order it all. doesn't help that i'm a noob


H110 should fit just fine. Ive got a 240 rad with a swiftech microres on each side of it and it all fits neatly in the case.

Misspelled while on the crapper via my Droid Razr


----------



## Sweeper101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> We finally got around to testing some of the returned PCB from people who claimed their hard drives were destroyed. We found the PCB completely operational. But it seems the root cause of this problem was people were plugging in the molex power lead upside down.
> 
> In an effort to fix this about 3 months from now we will be making available a new PCB. This will not be shipped normally on new chassis yet, but we will be getting some in advance. Please do not ask customer service for them until they are released 3 months from now.
> 
> 1. Changes the SATA mount to the top and flush mounted to the PCB so it will be less hard to knock off the port if end user slammed their PSU in (somepeople don't heed the 180mm length limit and break the back of the PCB)
> 
> 2. Changes the molex power connector to 40mm lead, so you can grab it and make sure the installation is right
> 
> 3. Improved layout that adds at least 5mm space, and is more stable connection
> 
> Until then please do not shove your PSU in the chassis if it is too long, and take some time to carefully plug in the power so it is not upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> Comments and suggestions?


1) I like the lead on it... (makes it so guys that have larger power supplies have more room... (i agree it should also be sata .. weird)
2) why not put the data connectors on leads too... (all for the sake of giving more room for a power supply...)


----------



## Mistwalk

Got the h100 installed, decided to go push/pull. Doesn't look like I'm going to be rockin 5.0, but it's stable at 4.8ghz with average temps of 75 and max spike of 84 after 6 hours of prime. The temps are actually lower when gaming, which is all I use this rig for.


----------



## JackAggro

Finally got all my components. New fans, new drives and the NZXT sentry fan controller. Working on the sleeving now, good times. I'll post pictures once everything is in and the cables are cleaned up. Absolutely love working in this case...except that the system is currently all over the living room.


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raidenz258*
> 
> I've been stalking this forum for awhile and it has helped me answer a ton of questions i've had about this case. The one thing i'm stuck on is if it will hold a corsair h110. I know it can take the h100/h100i but can anyone confirm the big 280 h110?
> 
> about to burn all that tax money on a haf xb rig and just want to make sure before I order it all. doesn't help that i'm a noob


I test fit my UT60 280 last night. it is tight but it does fit and the holes line up. but cableing is tight. I am getting a sleeved extension for the 24 pin. Also I dont have room for a push / pull. I can only do push from the outside due to my video cards.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i personally hate the whole hot swap setup. in fact,it was the first thing i took out. it would have been nice if they would have had a normal hdd cage in there that held two hdd's instead of a cage that hold 2.5 hdd's. and who uses that many 2.5 hdd's or ssd's? this is an area i found to be a big fail. other than that i'm happy.


And yet you still bought the case, so you wern't deterred that much. The industry is moving towards SSD's now and slowly away from HDD's, is just the way things go. People who need expansive room for lots of 3.5'' drives don't buy the HAF XB, they get another case, simple as that.


----------



## Raidenz258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> I test fit my UT60 280 last night. it is tight but it does fit and the holes line up. but cableing is tight. I am getting a sleeved extension for the 24 pin. Also I dont have room for a push / pull. I can only do push from the outside due to my video cards.


might just stick with the h100i for room for push/pull plus i'm not finding a good static pressure 140, plenty of 120s.


----------



## krisxzx

my first ever watercooling system and case mod in progress dont laugh !!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krisxzx*
> 
> 
> my first ever watercooling system and case mod in progress dont laugh !!












Sorry I couldn't resist!









It doesn't look at all bad at this point.

But what are your plans for the air intake to that radiator and the finished front bezel area?


----------



## caesu

Does anyone know or even have a picture of the Noctua NH-D14 installed in the HAF XB case? I just want to make sure that there is enough room for the optional standard 120mm exhaust fan in the back. Thanks!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caesu*
> 
> Does anyone know or even have a picture of the Noctua NH-D14 installed in the HAF XB case? I just want to make sure that there is enough room for the optional standard 120mm exhaust fan in the back. Thanks!


Maybe post # 805 will help you.


----------



## caesu

Hmm somewhat....thanks.


----------



## Nsango

I know this is very late but here are a few pics of the final build.



You may have noticed an old Antec spot cool aimed between the video cards. (Gigabyte windforce cooler SLI issues documented a few years back)
Though not vosoble in the photos, the 120mm fans a Gelid wing 120 pl with blued LEDs and the front 140mm are now Gelid wing 14 )no led but clear blue fins).

Here you can see that I had ti use zip ties to secure the low profile 200mm fan. That change was required because the Bitfenix spectre pro fan hit the rad this older 20mm thick low performance is good enough to draw heat out. (I have 2 Gigabyte 670s and the windforce coolers pushes hot air out the top not the back)



Not the cleanest or prettiest build but I'm happy with the results since I dont really build for show.

PS. Health is good. Got good news... no surgery but more tests cause all diagnostics went out the window. Job got cut but got lucky and landed a new one 48h later. 2013 is starting well compared to 2012 and that brain hard reboot.


----------



## RtZ7

was searching haf xb on google and found this club








I'm so jealous with you guys because in indonesia this case has just arrived in January *sigghh*
anyway I'm going to buy it next week maybe and I can't wait to put my rig into it


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RtZ7*
> 
> was searching haf xb on google and found this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so jealous with you guys because in indonesia this case has just arrived in January *sigghh*
> anyway I'm going to buy it next week maybe and I can't wait to put my rig into it


Looking forward to seeing your results.


----------



## Jackson Galaxy

Nice


----------



## mavisky

Still need to tear down the cpu loop.










Misspelled while on the crapper via my Droid Razr


----------



## Jackson Galaxy

So far so good. Now that I think about it, I need to swap out my 120mm exhaust shroud. I should have installed a push/pull setup for the rad.


----------



## ShotgunBFFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackson Galaxy*
> 
> So far so good. Now that I think about it, I need to swap out my 120mm exhaust shroud. I should have installed a push/pull setup for the rad.


----------



## RtZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your results.


it should be by wednesday (hopefully)








I've been wondering to upgrade my current rig what do you think go to ivy or wait haswell??
I'm on 2100 @ stock


----------



## Jackson Galaxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShotgunBFFL*


Well, I swapped in the 120 and my core temps went up 5­°. It was more of a restriction for the 140 than anything. Back to the shroud it is!


----------



## GaMbi2004

*Drrr* awesome case!! I just ordered it myself + components for my first W/C system








I hope I ordered the right components







(if you wanna take a look - http://www.overclock.net/t/1359030/pre-my-first-w-c-build-hints-comments-wanted )

Will upload pics of the project in progress and before/after

Should get the stuff in 1-2 days


----------



## Jackson Galaxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> *Drrr* awesome case!! I just ordered it myself + components for my first W/C system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I ordered the right components
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (if you wanna take a look - http://www.overclock.net/t/1359030/pre-my-first-w-c-build-hints-comments-wanted )
> 
> Will upload pics of the project in progress and before/after
> 
> Should get the stuff in 1-2 days


Looking good! Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## caesu

Does anyone know what fans does Cooler Master use for the front stock 120mm x 2? Are they Blademasters?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caesu*
> 
> Does anyone know what fans does Cooler Master use for the front stock 120mm x 2? Are they Blademasters?


Whatever they are, they suck


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Whatever they are, they suck


Depends on what orientation they are mounted.. they can "Suck" or "Blow"

Lol ;D


----------



## caesu

LOL! Alright then. Junk they are.


----------



## gtf6

A12025-18CB-3EN-F1, that's the 120mm stock fans that came with mine.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Whatever they are, they suck
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what orientation they are mounted.. they can *"Suck" or to "Blow"*
> 
> Lol ;D
Click to expand...

Spaceballs the movie - lol!

But they don't blow air good enough.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtf6*
> 
> A12025-18CB-3EN-F1, that's the 120mm stock fans that came with mine.


They might be fans that Rosewill uses as well.

DF1202512SEMN is written on the bottom of that label I think.


----------



## BVM

Got the 512GB 840 pro ordered today. Now I get to rip this thing back apart and get serious with cable management. Should be interesting. Now I have no idea what to do with my current 240GB Phenix Pro SSD.

Anyone notice how Maximum PC, on their review of the XB, said good luck with water cooling? WTH, they didn't try very hard.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> Got the 512GB 840 pro ordered today. Now I get to rip this thing back apart and get serious with cable management. Should be interesting. Now I have no idea what to do with my current 240GB Phenix Pro SSD.


What? I thought you were initially serious, now I'll have to question your seriousness in the future. lol! j/k









Congrats on the 840 - nice SSD







, you can send me the Phoenix Pro SSD as it'll go well with my mom's more meager AM2 build.









Try to sell it or use it as a storage drive.

With your eventual redo of the cable management in the HAF XB, it'll all be good.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> Got the 512GB 840 pro ordered today. Now I get to rip this thing back apart and get serious with cable management. Should be interesting. Now I have no idea what to do with my current 240GB Phenix Pro SSD.
> 
> Anyone notice how Maximum PC, on their review of the XB, said good luck with water cooling? WTH, they didn't try very hard.


If you have a Steam directory, i would throw it on that 240.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Spaceballs the movie - lol!
> 
> But they don't blow air good enough.


They blow good, their just loud as hell


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Spaceballs the movie - lol!
> 
> But they don't blow air good enough.
> 
> 
> 
> They blow good, their just loud as hell
Click to expand...

Well my old 92mm case fans seem to be better - lol!

For me, if they were so good on a fan controller I wouldn't be using Yate Loon fans instead.

Question for this forum: Does anyone know if the front panel fits over without modding using the Corsair 140mm AF or SP series fans on the front side of the chassis?

I question this being the overall frame of those fans is rounded.


----------



## BVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> What? I thought you were initially serious, now I'll have to question your seriousness in the future. lol! j/k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the 840 - nice SSD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you can send me the Phoenix Pro SSD as it'll go well with my mom's more meager AM2 build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to sell it or use it as a storage drive.
> 
> With your eventual redo of the cable management in the HAF XB, it'll all be good.


I was serious. But then I decided to buy a Vararam ram air intake, Magnaflow exhaust, Kook LT headers w/ catted mids & tune for my G8. That crap is expensive!


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> I was serious. But then I decided to buy a Vararam ram air intake, Magnaflow exhaust, Kook LT headers w/ catted mids & tune for my G8. That crap is expensive!


I love those cars. Best car Pontiac ever came out with, then the company dies. Sad face. What color is yours?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> What? I thought you were initially serious, now I'll have to question your seriousness in the future. lol! j/k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the 840 - nice SSD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you can send me the Phoenix Pro SSD as it'll go well with my mom's more meager AM2 build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to sell it or use it as a storage drive.
> 
> With your eventual redo of the cable management in the HAF XB, it'll all be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was serious. But then I decided to buy a Vararam ram air intake, Magnaflow exhaust, Kook LT headers w/ catted mids & tune for my G8. That crap is expensive!
Click to expand...

I'm sure now you're getting much more "vrooooom-vroooooooooooom".









Yeah it all adds up for those performance parts.

But you'll now need two jobs, one for the car and living expenses and the other for the computer hardware and future Cooler Master cases.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

My HAF XB

a super box, inside there

CASE : CM HAF XB
MOTHERBOARD : ASUS SABERTOOTH 990 FX R2.0
CPU : AMD FX-8350 [email protected] 4600GHz WC By Antec 920
RAM : Patriot Intel Extreme Master 16GB DDR3-1866 9-11-9-27 1.65V
GPU : SAPPHIRE HD 7970 @ 1150/1575 1.175V WC By Antec 920
SSD : ADATA 900 128GB (OS W7 64BITS)
HDD : WD Caviar Black 1TO X2
KEYBOARD : G510
MICE : G500
HEADSET : G35

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/dsci1028.jpg/


----------



## RtZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> My HAF XB
> 
> a super box, inside there
> 
> CASE : CM HAF XB
> MOTHERBOARD : ASUS SABERTOOTH 990 FX R2.0
> CPU : AMD FX-8350 [email protected] 4600GHz WC By Antec 920
> RAM : Patriot Intel Extreme Master 16GB DDR3-1866 9-11-9-27 1.65V
> GPU : SAPPHIRE HD 7970 @ 1150/1575 1.175V WC By Antec 920
> SSD : ADATA 900 128GB (OS W7 64BITS)
> HDD : WD Caviar Black 1TO X2
> KEYBOARD : G510
> MICE : G500
> HEADSET : G35
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/dsci1028.jpg/


how's the temp on that 7970??


----------



## Christoph0121

Hey guys, I know this is probably not the best place to ask this, but there seems to be a lot of very knowledgable peoples in this group. I am thinking of switching up my Phenom II x6 1090t BE for an I5-3570k. I mostly use my computer for gaming (Guild wars 2, Star Craft, League of Legends, and the likes) and general web surfing mostly for information and movies. Money isn't really an issue at the moment, as to the fact that I only need to upgrade the CPU and the MOBO if I decide to switch. Was basically wondering if A) Is it worth the switch, and B) If it is worth it, what board should I get?


----------



## mavisky

Should be a worthwhile switch since those games are multi-threaded and would really benefit from a slightly overclocked 3570k vs your 1090t. If money isn't an object I've been a big fan of the uefi on my Asus board so I'd look into their Sabertooth lineup for that processor. More of an AMD guy here personally so i'm not super familiar with their product offerings for that chipset.


----------



## BVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I love those cars. Best car Pontiac ever came out with, then the company dies. Sad face. What color is yours?


Mine is the GMG 2009 G8 GT


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I love those cars. Best car Pontiac ever came out with, then the company dies. Sad face. What color is yours?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is the GMG 2009 G8 GT
Click to expand...

Very nice!









Now you'll have to find room to install a HAF XB case in there.







j/k


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you'll have to find room to install a HAF XB case in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k


He could just remove the motor and replace it with a HAF XB build.....It would probably perform the same.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you'll have to find room to install a HAF XB case in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k
> 
> 
> 
> He could just remove the motor and replace it with a HAF XB build.....It would probably perform the same.
Click to expand...

Powered by Cooler Master!









That's a very nice powerful car, too bad the brand is gone.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Pffft.... those pontiacs got nothing on the original grand master of them all.


----------



## BENSON519

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christoph0121*
> 
> Hey guys, I know this is probably not the best place to ask this, but there seems to be a lot of very knowledgable peoples in this group. I am thinking of switching up my Phenom II x6 1090t BE for an I5-3570k. I mostly use my computer for gaming (Guild wars 2, Star Craft, League of Legends, and the likes) and general web surfing mostly for information and movies. Money isn't really an issue at the moment, as to the fact that I only need to upgrade the CPU and the MOBO if I decide to switch. Was basically wondering if A) Is it worth the switch, and B) If it is worth it, what board should I get?


I have the i5 3570k with a gigabyte z77x-ud3h mobo and I like it a lot. Plays bf3 good enough for me.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Lets stay on thread topic please


I'm wondering if you happen to know if those 140mm Corsair AF/SP series fans mounted on the outside front chassis (being the shape of those fans is rounded) can be accomplished without modding the front panel? I don't want to purchase them to then find out either.









Practically every case thread I've ever read there's some temporary diversion somewhere. Please don't fret.


----------



## gtf6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I'm wondering if you happen to know if those 140mm Corsair AF/SP series fans mounted on the outside front chassis (being the shape of those fans is rounded) can be accomplished without modding the front panel? I don't want to purchase them to then find out either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Practically every case thread I've ever read there's some temporary diversion somewhere. Please don't fret.


I don't think so, I had no luck, and from what i've read, neither has anyone else


----------



## BVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Powered by Cooler Master!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very nice powerful car, too bad the brand is gone.


Pontiac is gone, but my car is actually a Holden with a Pontiac badge on it. Same as the 04-06 GTO, PPV, new Chevelle & upcoming Chevy SS.









The G8 is awesome. I really want a new CTSv wagon but I need to find a good network security job first.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Looks like I will be getting my XB and all my W/C components in 14 hours~
everything, except the backplate for my socket 775 -_- But I guess I will need a day or two to plan the whole thing anyways









Cant wait ^_^


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will be getting my XB and all my W/C components in 14 hours~
> everything, except the backplate for my socket 775 -_- But I guess I will need a day or two to plan the whole thing anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait ^_^


Backplate for the socket, mobo rear I/O or CPU cooler?

I guess you have no choice but to wait and I look forward to seeing your eventual build and it better be good.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RtZ7*
> 
> how's the temp on that 7970??


IDLE 27 load 42


----------



## Spartan84

Hey guys,
I'm excited to say that my HAF XB and all my parts are on order for my first build! I'll be sure to get some photos up of the build, and I have some painting planned out for this spring when it warms up and I can paint outside.

I do have one or two questions though regarding cooling and fans. In Post 342 - Nsango mentioned that his Bitfenix Hydra Pro fan controller couldn't be installed properly as only one side could be attached. Has anyone come up with any solution for this? I was really hoping to have this controller installed.

Also with respect to the top 200/230mm fan, I've seen some people having installed bitfenix spectre (pro) fans, while others say its only the CM brand fans that fit. Do we have a list of fans that have the same compatible mount pattern?

And how does the top fan fit with a 120mm radiator in push/pull set up on the back? Specifically I have the Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro.

Thanks so much guys!

i7-2600K
Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro CPU cooler
GA-Z77X-UD5H
Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 4x4GB
Gigabyte GTX 660 Ti OC 2GB
128GB OCZ Vertex 4 SSD
Corsair HX750W 80 Plus Gold - Fully Modular PSU
CM HAF XB
2x Phantek PH-F140TS 140mm intake fans


----------



## GaMbi2004

All my gear came today












Now its time to start planing etc









Will keep you updated ^^

Edit:


I can confirm that the 140mm fans wont fit as is.. but the trimming took 2 min tops!!

1: get the front off..
2: decide how many of the plastic things to cut off
3: with our good friend Stanley, do a straight as possible line on the fins I want gone (not much pressure is needed) and then just brake them off with your hands or a pair of pliers

Trimming done!!


----------



## JackAggro

Yeah I had to trim my Enermax UCTB14's to fit in there, not hard and didn't do any damage to the fan.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Here is some pics of my progress










My old PC









 
The Hardware.

 
Planing etc.

 
Pump and res locations found

 
Clear case and cable management

 
This is how much tube I had left ;D petty lucky, LoL!

Starting to look finished







trying to get all the small bubbles out zZz, low/high speed, shaking the case, tapping the tubes
I guess this just takes time







maybe it will help to turn it off over the night







getting pretty late anyways








All in all, I think I got off to a good start on this project!


----------



## M3galomaniac

Heres an update teaser for my rig. Out with the H50, in with something a bit "cooler" More deets in a couple days


----------



## kelforn

Nice looking case and as well all of your builds!

But too bad Cooler Master's customer service and rma is downright terrible and especially what nickt1862 went through whom I feel for him by his frustrations that show in his posts from his 4 case in a row ordeal and just unbelievable. I know how he feels being I own 9 Cooler Master cases and the ordeals I've had to deal with this company.

I hope that you all enjoy your cases and not to be offensive hope that you never have to deal from the potential malfunctions from that pressure touch power and reset switch array as in my opinion are not as durable as the old fashioned much more proven mechanical switches which can be cheaply and easily changed years down the road verses in that time period that PCB can potentially no longer to be had.


----------



## GaMbi2004

First boot after installing my hardware + W/C in the case..
Everything seams to be running fine, and at extreme low temps!!








CPU: 20 c idle, 34c stress test prime95 (granted that I'm running in stock config atm..)
GPU: 33 c idle, 42c stress test FurMark (also stock config)
Will post pics when I got my OC back and ran some tests









But looking really good at this point!
a bit noisy for my taste tbh.. think im gonna see if I can lower the fans a bit without hurting the performance.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelforn*
> 
> Nice looking case and as well all of your builds!
> 
> But too bad Cooler Master's customer service and rma is downright terrible and especially what nickt1862 went through whom I feel for him by his frustrations that show in his posts from his 4 case in a row ordeal and just unbelievable. I know how he feels being I own 9 Cooler Master cases and the ordeals I've had to deal with this company.
> 
> I hope that you all enjoy your cases and not to be offensive hope that you never have to deal from the potential malfunctions from that pressure touch power and reset switch array as in my opinion are not as durable as the old fashioned much more proven mechanical switches which can be cheaply and easily changed years down the road verses in that time period that PCB can potentially no longer to be had.


Uhhh....thanks I guess. I'm not sure where you get the idea that the power switch is a pressure touch though as mine definitely has a mechanical switch too it. There were some people originally upset because it acted as a pressure touch when they forced 140mm fans into the front of the case causing the button to bind, but there's most definitely a travel to the button and a noticeable mechanical click when operating it.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Here is the final look (I think)

 
With Flash/Without Flash

 
With Flash/Without Flash

Here is some info on my old temps vs. my new

It is worth to add that my air cooling did pretty well too








COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus
ARCTIC COOLING Accelero Xtreme GTX Pro
(the stock cooler easily got to 80-90 degrees AT STOCK clock :O )


CPU Air Cooled [email protected]
Idle: 36, Full load: 70


CPU Water Cooled [email protected]
Idle: 26 Full load: 50


GPU Air Cooled [email protected]
Idle: 41, Full load: 67


GPU Water Cooled [email protected]
Idle: 33, Full load: 45

Now THAT is what I like to see!

Just ordered a Fan Controller, hoping to bring down the noise a tat and still keep some good cooling scores

Thx for all the good ideas and info for/about this case!!

Edit:
Oh yeah.. almost forgot to post pics of a little side project









 
Upgrade from old Old INCREDIBLE OLD Logitech Media keyboard (yes.. that is its actual name







)
and a Func from before they "died" with burn marks and all in all worn out, mouse mat
To: Logitech G710+, the new Func Surface 1030 XL and ofc new gliders for my G5 Mouse









GaMbi.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelforn*
> 
> Nice looking case and as well all of your builds!
> 
> But too bad Cooler Master's customer service and rma is downright terrible and especially what nickt1862 went through whom I feel for him by his frustrations that show in his posts from his 4 case in a row ordeal and just unbelievable. I know how he feels being I own 9 Cooler Master cases and the ordeals I've had to deal with this company.
> 
> I hope that you all enjoy your cases and not to be offensive hope that you never have to deal from the potential malfunctions from that pressure touch power and reset switch array as in my opinion are not as durable as the old fashioned much more proven mechanical switches which can be cheaply and easily changed years down the road verses in that time period that PCB can potentially no longer to be had.


Wow 9 Cooler Master cases! Anyway thanks for "feeling for me" as I've gone through enough and much more than most would tolerate for sure.

All I can say at this juncture is that we'll / I'll see what happens or not next. I'm looking to acquire two new cases from one or two lucky company's who earn my business, so fate will determine this.








But I will not wait long at all as my (i7 build) now in parts that cost enough is not going to stay collecting dust as it's all there to eventually use and enjoy very very soon.

The switches you speak of is sought of a pressure switch but more than likely a popped up foil depressing a tiny black surface switch underneath that white assembly on top where the front panel button engages that. How durable it'll be remains to be seen, but being that I'm a bit old school I wouldn't have minded a regular mechanical switch for both power and reset for the reasons you mentioned.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## BVM

Well my 512GB 840 Pro was due to arrive today, it got pushed back until tomorrow. Something about a little bit of snow up north last week.


----------



## BVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> My HAF XB
> 
> a super box, inside there
> 
> CASE : CM HAF XB
> MOTHERBOARD : ASUS SABERTOOTH 990 FX R2.0
> CPU : AMD FX-8350 [email protected] 4600GHz WC By Antec 920
> RAM : Patriot Intel Extreme Master 16GB DDR3-1866 9-11-9-27 1.65V
> GPU : SAPPHIRE HD 7970 @ 1150/1575 1.175V WC By Antec 920
> SSD : ADATA 900 128GB (OS W7 64BITS)
> HDD : WD Caviar Black 1TO X2
> KEYBOARD : G510
> MICE : G500
> HEADSET : G35
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/dsci1028.jpg/


You should send that pic to Maximum PC to show them it aint hard to water cool a CM XB!!! They just need to try a bit harder!







Very nice.


----------



## BVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you'll have to find room to install a HAF XB case in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k


Thanks Nick. TBH, I really really would like to add a CarPuter. But I am clueless. Even more so when dealing with CANBUS vehicles.


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Here is the final look (I think)
> 
> 
> With Flash/Without Flash
> 
> 
> With Flash/Without Flash
> 
> .


Very nice. I love the colors and the look. This case is so sexy with all the goodies on top.

Similar to what I am building, but.... I am stuck at work and my final WC parts are sitting on my doorstep. I have been waiting to finish my XB for a month.

I am so useless right now.


----------



## caesu

NM....figured it out.....


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> Very nice. I love the colors and the look. This case is so sexy with all the goodies on top.


Cheers ;D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> Similar to what I am building, but.... I am stuck at work and my final WC parts are sitting on my doorstep. I have been waiting to finish my XB for a month.
> 
> I am so useless right now.


Well.. at least you have something looking forward to ;D
I ordered the XB and all the water parts from two places, and had it all the next day at 1pm ^^ lucky me.

What parts are you missing?


----------



## agussio

I have been waiting on a replacement for my 280mm UT60 (Original was damaged in shipping), and that came today. My 7950 Komodo VGA blocks got here too. Looks like I have my project for the weekend.

Still have to get my connectors for my VGA blocks, and a trip to Ace for some M3 copper or brass washers for the rad fans.

pardon the chaos... parts are everywhere right now.


----------



## Mofomamy

Does anyone have pics of how they modded the front panel to accommodate the 140mm fans? I've reviewed this thread and there was discussion and pics a while back on this topic. The pics no longer load. Frozen CPU is offering free ground shipping which ends later today so I'm feeling a sense of urgency. I'm still torn between a 240mm and 280mm front rad. People have described the mod as being simple - the front panel is modded not the fans. I think if I knew what was entailed with a pic or two, I could decide between NF-F12 or NF-A14 fans. I don't want to dremmel the fans after paying such a premium for Noctua fans.

Gentlemen, any advice in this matter would greatly appreciated.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mofomamy*
> 
> Does anyone have pics of how they modded the front panel to accommodate the 140mm fans? I've reviewed this thread and there was discussion and pics a while back on this topic. The pics no longer load. Frozen CPU is offering free ground shipping which ends later today so I'm feeling a sense of urgency. I'm still torn between a 240mm and 280mm front rad. People have described the mod as being simple - the front panel is modded not the fans. I think if I knew what was entailed with a pic or two, I could decide between NF-F12 or NF-A14 fans. I don't want to dremmel the fans after paying such a premium for Noctua fans.
> 
> Gentlemen, any advice in this matter would greatly appreciated.


Here's the photo credit to Ramsey77 :


----------



## Christoph0121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mofomamy*
> 
> Does anyone have pics of how they modded the front panel to accommodate the 140mm fans? I've reviewed this thread and there was discussion and pics a while back on this topic. The pics no longer load. Frozen CPU is offering free ground shipping which ends later today so I'm feeling a sense of urgency. I'm still torn between a 240mm and 280mm front rad. People have described the mod as being simple - the front panel is modded not the fans. I think if I knew what was entailed with a pic or two, I could decide between NF-F12 or NF-A14 fans. I don't want to dremmel the fans after paying such a premium for Noctua fans.
> 
> Gentlemen, any advice in this matter would greatly appreciated.


Hey Mofo, I don't have the pics you are asking for off hand as I am at work, however I remember quite clearly that there is a small tab on the front panel that can be trimmed or carefully snapped off with pliers to accomodate the 140's. It is really simple, and if nobody has the pics up by the time I get home I'll be more than happy to post a pic. The tab in question is striaght across the fron of the panel, about the midway "split" and is not a solid tab, there are i believe 3-4 sections across horizontally.


----------



## Christoph0121

N/M, Nickt1862 posted while I was typing lmao


----------



## Thrall

Hey Guys, like a few others here, I've been stalking this thread for a while and checking out all of the cool builds. I'm going to be ordering one of these cases soon, power-coating it, water cooling it, and then adding 2 x 120mm fans to each side. Below is a link for my build log if anyone is interested. Thanks!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1361059/cooler-master-super-high-airflow-xtreme-box-shaf-xb


----------



## CM MR HAF

Hi Guys,

Do you guys want a bigger HAF Xb? or a smaller one. With the HAF Xb we designed it to be big enough for water cooling, but not as tiny as possible. We could have made it about 1cm smaller on each dimension without much issue. Reason we made it bigger are for those of you with big american hands and overwattage power supplies.

We also didn't think people would use it as their primary system so we only put in 2 3.5" drive bays. A survey we did with testbench users showed they used 1 hard drive and 1 SSD so we adjusted accordingly.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do you guys want a bigger HAF Xb? or a smaller one. With the HAF Xb we designed it to be big enough for water cooling, but not as tiny as possible. We could have made it about 1cm smaller on each dimension without much issue. Reason we made it bigger are for those of you with big american hands and overwattage power supplies.
> 
> We also didn't think people would use it as their primary system so we only put in 2 3.5" drive bays. A survey we did with testbench users showed they used 1 hard drive and 1 SSD so we adjusted accordingly.


As you see with this thread, this case is being used as a primary case with most hence some will want it with more refinements which will vary as comments to this come along.


----------



## Christoph0121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do you guys want a bigger HAF Xb? or a smaller one. With the HAF Xb we designed it to be big enough for water cooling, but not as tiny as possible. We could have made it about 1cm smaller on each dimension without much issue. Reason we made it bigger are for those of you with big american hands and overwattage power supplies.
> 
> We also didn't think people would use it as their primary system so we only put in 2 3.5" drive bays. A survey we did with testbench users showed they used 1 hard drive and 1 SSD so we adjusted accordingly.


Personally I love the case. I think it is just about perfect as is even for use as a primary system. If I were to modify anything on it I would say maybe make it a little taller by adding a little head room to the bottom compartment, even if only half an inch or so for beter cable management over the bay enclosures. Perhaps even some sort of optional removeable fan bracket or rail for the sides of the upper compartment to add to the air flow. This is just something that I would have personally liked to see. But otherwise, I'm in love lol


----------



## erichamby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I love those cars. Best car Pontiac ever came out with, then the company dies. Sad face. What color is yours?


A G8 wasn't a by Pontiac it was by Holden.. Thats why it was so good.


----------



## BVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do you guys want a bigger HAF Xb? or a smaller one. With the HAF Xb we designed it to be big enough for water cooling, but not as tiny as possible. We could have made it about 1cm smaller on each dimension without much issue. Reason we made it bigger are for those of you with big american hands and overwattage power supplies.
> 
> We also didn't think people would use it as their primary system so we only put in 2 3.5" drive bays. A survey we did with testbench users showed they used 1 hard drive and 1 SSD so we adjusted accordingly.


Smaller and with 3.5" drive bays. Right now, there is a lot of "dead space" inside there. I'd eliminate the HSB as well.


----------



## BVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erichamby*
> 
> A G8 wasn't a by Pontiac it was by Holden.. Thats why it was so good.


^^ This. No overpaid & lazy UAW workers built this car.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do you guys want a bigger HAF Xb? or a smaller one. With the HAF Xb we designed it to be big enough for water cooling, but not as tiny as possible. We could have made it about 1cm smaller on each dimension without much issue. Reason we made it bigger are for those of you with big american hands and overwattage power supplies.
> 
> We also didn't think people would use it as their primary system so we only put in 2 3.5" drive bays. A survey we did with testbench users showed they used 1 hard drive and 1 SSD so we adjusted accordingly.


I think the only major complaints are the hot swap pcb not having a sata power connection (although I've had no issues with mine) and the front of the case not fitting most 140mm fans without some trimming.

Other than that I'm really happy with it.


----------



## M3galomaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do you guys want a bigger HAF Xb? or a smaller one. With the HAF Xb we designed it to be big enough for water cooling, but not as tiny as possible. We could have made it about 1cm smaller on each dimension without much issue. Reason we made it bigger are for those of you with big american hands and overwattage power supplies.
> 
> We also didn't think people would use it as their primary system so we only put in 2 3.5" drive bays. A survey we did with testbench users showed they used 1 hard drive and 1 SSD so we adjusted accordingly.


I love my HAF XB! In respect to size, I don't think that it should be any smaller unless you plan on making it designed specifically for mATX boards. I think that the decision to have only two 3.5" bays was a good one. With the takeover of 2.5" ssd's in the memory storage market there is no point to continue accomodating more than two 3.5" drives.

In terms of improvements, I would say that you should look into improving the front bezel first and foremost. The next model should have 4x usb 3.0 bays, should have an easy to remove fan filter like my old HAF 932 had, and also the plastic lip that prevents 140mm fans from being placed behind the bezel should be revised. It would also be cool to be able to add a mounting area for a rad in the bottom of the case where the SSD rack is without having to make your own hole...

If you wanted to go larger, I would say go vertical and add more room to the lower compartment so it is easier to show off cable management/sleeving skills. Furthermore, I think you should offer side panels with windows so you can see the bottom compartment but thats just me dreaming lol...

Keep up the good work CM, Your HAF series has yet to disappoint me!


----------



## GaMbi2004

Its about perfect.. any smaller, and water cooling would be near impossible! any larger and it would kinda loose its coolness factor..

I had to remove the 2.5 bay to fit my pump







so only got the two "hot swap" slots for my hdd.. but there was room for my SSD under those two







I guess that space was meant for air, but...









The space for 140 fans in the front, I would reconsider. either change the specs, or make room for 140's other then CMs own fans ;D


----------



## Lareson

My only issue I had was fitting cables underneath the motherboard tray above the drive bays. It was tight above the 5.25" bays where I had to route 6 SATA cables as that's where the plugs are on my motherboard. I had to plug them in before I could slide the motherboard tray in. If the whole mobo tray was brought up about a 1/2in more, I'd be able to navigate cables in there more easily. Also if there was an easier way to pop the front panel off. It seems like its kind of difficult every time I try to take mine off and always afraid I'm going to snap one of the fins.

Also I think if you guys came out with an optional 3.5" bay where the 2.5" one is, you'd make a few people happy. There's certainly enough room there to do so since there's the extra set of screw holes for moving the 2.5" bay over.

I use this case for my primary system and it's worked out wonderfully, especially for the price. But yeah, making a mATX model would be a great option for those looking for a fairly smaller LAN box as this case is too big for a lone mATX board.


----------



## haritos14

Hello,this icon is Hdd sata iii or sata ii??????


----------



## Thrall

SATA II and III use the same kind of cable/connector, it's the controller on the hard drive and motherboard that matters, so SATA III







.


----------



## BVM

840 Pro arrived... time to get busy. Doing a fresh instal & cable reroute. Cue the A-Team theme music.....


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> 840 Pro arrived... time to get busy. Doing a fresh instal & cable reroute. Cue the A-Team theme music.....
























Look forward to seeing your re-finished HAF XB build.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to seeing your re-finished HAF XB build.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> *this case is too big for a lone mATX board*.


I beg to differ.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erichamby*
> 
> A G8 wasn't a by Pontiac it was by Holden.. Thats why it was so good.


Holden didn't make a G8, Holden made a Commodore.







....and Holden is a General Motors product (and superior to anything the General offers stateside, which is sad).
It was still the best Pontiac ever, regardless of who drew up the blueprints.


----------



## draterrojam

I want to buy the cooler master haf xb, but am wondering if there is a way to purchase it with the window top? I've seen unboxing's and they have the window on it already, not the mesh. If anyone can please let me know that would be awesome.
Thanks


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> this case is too big for a lone mATX board.


Whats that supposed to mean?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do you guys want a bigger HAF Xb? or a smaller one. With the HAF Xb we designed it to be big enough for water cooling, but not as tiny as possible. We could have made it about 1cm smaller on each dimension without much issue. Reason we made it bigger are for those of you with big american hands and overwattage power supplies.
> 
> We also didn't think people would use it as their primary system so we only put in 2 3.5" drive bays. A survey we did with testbench users showed they used 1 hard drive and 1 SSD so we adjusted accordingly.


*1. Nice assumption. A lot of "americans" have tiny hands

2. Why would people "not" wanna use this case for a primary system? I'm failing to understand your logic here Coolermaster. Sounds like your testbench was not very realistic to me.

3. Oh, and not giving the Hot swap bay a SATA power connector was just a piss poor idea. Molex is dying out, SATA connector would have saved you from these fried Hard drive issues cause nimrods somehow plug in the molex backwards which would have been impossible with SATA.

4. We could have used a few more CM's of rear length for large PSU's so we don't have that rear PSU bracket sticking out

5. 2.5'' SSD cage shoulda been a 3.5'' cage with 2.5'' adapters.

6. A REAL removable front filter panel would have been really nice
*


----------



## BVM

LOL Nice touch with the A-team link!

Still getting everything installed. I did manage to run a bench mark. Not bad











Also, the wiring is SO much better this time. I am very pleased how it turned out this go 'round.


----------



## BVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I beg to differ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holden didn't make a G8, Holden made a Commodore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and Holden is a General Motors product (and superior to anything the General offers stateside, which is sad).
> It was still the best Pontiac ever, regardless of who drew up the blueprints.


Its gonna be even better once I get a maggie installed. Nothing like a bolt on 140whp.









Side note.. sooooooooo tired.

Also, my 1988 Fiero GT w/ 14k miles and a 500whp L67 swap aint too shabby either!


----------



## wqbc

looking forward to get my haf xb







. It's gonna be a silent build with black and white colors, i have a sabertooth z77 motherboard and I'm gonna put an h100 with sp120 quiet fans in it, some black patriot ram or hyperx beast (if i can afford), and a 3570k oc ofc







. I'll post pics when i get it


----------



## Jackson Galaxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do you guys want a bigger HAF Xb? or a smaller one. With the HAF Xb we designed it to be big enough for water cooling, but not as tiny as possible. We could have made it about 1cm smaller on each dimension without much issue. Reason we made it bigger are for those of you with big american hands and overwattage power supplies.
> 
> We also didn't think people would use it as their primary system so we only put in 2 3.5" drive bays. A survey we did with testbench users showed they used 1 hard drive and 1 SSD so we adjusted accordingly.


I think the size is prefect. However, I wouldn't mind losing the 80mm fan support for a single 140mm rear exhaust.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackson Galaxy*
> 
> I think the size is prefect. However, I wouldn't mind losing the 80mm fan support for a single 140mm rear exhaust.


And how in the hell would you go about doing that without greatly increasing the cases height? A single 92mm would make much more sense


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do you guys want a bigger HAF Xb? or a smaller one. With the HAF Xb we designed it to be big enough for water cooling, but not as tiny as possible. We could have made it about 1cm smaller on each dimension without much issue. Reason we made it bigger are for those of you with big american hands and overwattage power supplies.
> 
> We also didn't think people would use it as their primary system so we only put in 2 3.5" drive bays. A survey we did with testbench users showed they used 1 hard drive and 1 SSD so we adjusted accordingly.


This case is awesome...i use it as my main build...one thing that i would prefer having on this case is fan mount support on the left side panel (where the GPU is) for more air intake on the GPUs.


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Whats that supposed to mean?


Loving that ASUS logo on the top...how did u do that? i was thinking on doing something similar on my build.


----------



## fanaticalz

Here's my final HAF XB build. Pretty happy with how it turned out, just wish my motherboard/sli bridge wasn't poop brown


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanaticalz*
> 
> Here's my final HAF XB build. Pretty happy with how it turned out, just wish my motherboard/sli bridge wasn't poop brown


Nice clean look!
I like the sleeved cables!
Just reminded me that I forgot the LED for my CPU block


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanaticalz*
> 
> Here's my final HAF XB build. Pretty happy with how it turned out, just wish my motherboard/sli bridge wasn't poop brown


Nice job!

You can either just mod that bridge like the photo below or just get another bridge - nothing too complicated.


----------



## BENSON519

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christoph0121*
> 
> Personally I love the case. I think it is just about perfect as is even for use as a primary system. If I were to modify anything on it I would say maybe make it a little taller by adding a little head room to the bottom compartment, even if only half an inch or so for beter cable management over the bay enclosures. Perhaps even some sort of optional removeable fan bracket or rail for the sides of the upper compartment to add to the air flow. This is just something that I would have personally liked to see. But otherwise, I'm in love lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> *1. Nice assumption. A lot of "americans" have tiny hands
> 
> 2. Why would people "not" wanna use this case for a primary system? I'm failing to understand your logic here Coolermaster. Sounds like your testbench was not very realistic to me.
> 
> 3. Oh, and not giving the Hot swap bay a SATA power connector was just a piss poor idea. Molex is dying out, SATA connector would have saved you from these fried Hard drive issues cause nimrods somehow plug in the molex backwards which would have been impossible with SATA.
> 
> 4. We could have used a few more CM's of rear length for large PSU's so we don't have that rear PSU bracket sticking out
> 
> 5. 2.5'' SSD cage shoulda been a 3.5'' cage with 2.5'' adapters.
> 
> 6. A REAL removable front filter panel would have been really nice
> *[/quot
> I would make the case a little taller and have the 3.5 " hot swap bays be more 5.25" bays. If the case is 1" taller and made the 2.5" bays into 3.5" bays, then the 2 80mm fan spots could be made into a 120mm fan and have some excellent cooling for hard drives!


----------



## erichamby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I beg to differ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holden didn't make a G8, Holden made a Commodore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and Holden is a General Motors product (and superior to anything the General offers stateside, which is sad).
> It was still the best Pontiac ever, regardless of who drew up the blueprints.


Actually

"The Pontiac G8 is a rear-wheel drive sedan that was produced by Holden, the Australian General Motors (GM) subsidiary. The G8, a rebadged Holden Commodore, was released in early 2008 for the 2008 model year in the United States"

So yes they did make the G8. Sure GM renamed it, but that don't mean Holden didn't make it in the first place. Really not sure what your comment was about other than to try to make it seem like you just had something to say. You pretty much just agreed with me but changed it to say something different.


----------



## erichamby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> And how in the hell would you go about doing that without greatly increasing the cases height? A single 92mm would make much more sense


A 92mm fan really? why? I would just keep the 80mm fans rather than a 92mm fan.


----------



## wqbc

Quote:


> I think the size is prefect. However, I wouldn't mind losing the 80mm fan support for a single 140mm rear exhaust.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by Binary Ecyrb
> 
> And how in the hell would you go about doing that without greatly increasing the cases height? A single 92mm would make much more sense


do you really need any fans there? unnesessary noise to my logic


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erichamby*
> 
> Really not sure what your comment was about other than to try to make it seem like you just had something to say. You pretty much just agreed with me but changed it to say something different.


Just poking fun, relax dude. Have a sense of humor.







Sheesh.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Loving that ASUS logo on the top...how did u do that? i was thinking on doing something similar on my build.


Its a decal I purchased that looks like the window was etched.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wqbc*
> 
> do you really need any fans there? unnesessary noise to my logic


Depends, it can get hot down their if people are running fast 3.5'' drives and even my single Caviar Black gets kinda toasty


----------



## shanker

I just picked up the case and want to do custom cooling for my 2500K and GTX680. Got lots to learn first!


----------



## t77snapshot

Share your Haf XB *here* on Facebook if you got it!! I found this page a few days ago and it can use some more lov'in from your fb XB users. If you do not have a Fb account then please ignore this message.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> Share your Haf XB *here* on Facebook if you got it!! I found this page a few days ago and it can use some more lov'in from your fb XB users. If you do not have a Fb account then please ignore this message.


Who are you? What's your name again?
















Nice to see/hear from you and hope that all is well.


----------



## t77snapshot

haha! thanks nick









Yeah, I've been a ghost lately cause I got myself a girlfriend







but I have still been updating the op with all the new members. It's nice to see that our club is still expanding fast!! I am well over due on showing off my Xb though, plans have been pushed back a bit, but I will get some pics up soon.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> haha! thanks nick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've been a ghost lately cause I got myself a girlfriend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I have still been updating the op with all the new members. It's nice to see that our club is still expanding fast!! I am well over due on showing off my Xb though, plans have been pushed back a bit, but I will get some pics up soon.


I think you also missed my 4 bagger chronicles with this case. lol!


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> haha! thanks nick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've been a ghost lately cause I got myself a girlfriend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I have still been updating the op with all the new members. It's nice to see that our club is still expanding fast!! I am well over due on showing off my Xb though, plans have been pushed back a bit, but I will get some pics up soon.


Pics or didn't happen!!

Don't forget pics of the XB too.


----------



## Christoph0121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> Pics or didn't happen!!
> 
> Don't forget pics of the XB too.


^AWESOME! lol


----------



## Ashuiegi

I have my secondary rig ( yeah ok , it s just my tv most of the time ,.....) in a HAF XB

i love this case except my antec 920 doesn't fit with the 200mm top fan , i had to put the pull fan outside and i stil strugle to open / close it.

i have pictures in my profile, it looking great with blue fan and neon!


----------



## sirsparkles69

A few days ago I made a trip out to my local Microcenter and picked up some goodies. I got the HAF XB as you can see taking up my passenger seat home! Also the deal on my intel i5-3570K and asrock z77 extreme 4 were rediculous. Other parts are ordered and its the sad slow waiting game!!! More updates to come in the next few days.

Also, the store floor model had the side panels of the case on upside down but it technically fit fine. If you want the windows on the bottom, just flip it and put on the opposite side... not suggesting but good to know.


----------



## BVM

>>>>


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Post that in the sales and deals section, not here


----------



## BENSON519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> This case is awesome...i use it as my main build...one thing that i would prefer having on this case is fan mount support on the left side panel (where the GPU is) for more air intake on the GPUs.


I agree with the extra gpu fan


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> I agree with the extra gpu fan


I never had air intake issues with a single gpu, or the bottom gpu in my SLI setup. The only thing that ever ran hot was the top most card, and that's proving to be an issue with the card itself more than the actual case design.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Someone here has a fan adapter that enables to install fans over your gpus to cool them, he was using nexus fans, check into that.


----------



## BVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Post that in the sales and deals section, not here


Uh... sorry..? I was just trying to help my fellow XB owners. I'll delete it then.


----------



## Cind3r

I added a window so the bottom layer can be seen. Next step is to add the lights


----------



## Cind3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirsparkles69*


Whhhoooooo i freaked out, I know the HAF XB is the best case on the planet but i didnt know it could drive. (then i realized that your not in Australia like me lol)


----------



## caesu

Yeugh....Cooler Master is sold out of WIndow Tops. Im guessing it will be a couple years before those guys have them back in stock









Still 40.00 for a window given the case is 100.00 ......maybe its a good thing its out of stock. Keeps me from being stupid......no I still want it. Get back in stock soon


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Someone here has a fan adapter that enables to install fans over your gpus to cool them, he was using nexus fans, check into that.


Yeah i saw that but i dont know if i like it because it uses air form within the case..


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cind3r*
> 
> I added a window so the bottom layer can be seen. Next step is to add the lights


That looks sweet...can you post some pictures of the other side of the panel too?


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Yeah i saw that but i dont know if i like it because it uses air form within the case..


Actually it would pull air from the top mesh opening unless you had a glass top on the unit.


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> haha! thanks nick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've been a ghost lately cause I got myself a girlfriend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I have still been updating the op with all the new members. It's nice to see that our club is still expanding fast!! I am well over due on showing off my Xb though, plans have been pushed back a bit, but I will get some pics up soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Pics or didn't happen!!
> 
> Don't forget pics of the XB too.
Click to expand...

DONE and DONE


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> DONE and DONE


Nice.... Case. I mean case.


----------



## Christoph0121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> DONE and DONE


Your absence is officially justified and excused...


----------



## sirsparkles69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cind3r*
> 
> Whhhoooooo i freaked out, I know the HAF XB is the best case on the planet but i didnt know it could drive. (then i realized that your not in Australia like me lol)


Yeah I bet it could drive with the right mod. Let's get mythbusters in on this action and see what they can cook up.

I now have my corsair H60 from amazon... still need a bunch of parts from my Newegg order /hyperventilate.

Also to the poster 'Caesu' above, I wanted the window originally too in planning stage, however the mesh has grown on me in the past few days and you can still easily see into it with no fan intsalled and seems like the ideal choice now!


----------



## wermad

Has anyone been able to fit four water cooled gpu(s) in this (ie 4-way 670/680)? By looking at the pics, it would seem like it could but I haven't found anyone yet with this setup in their XB. Tempting to get an XB, if four gpu(s) will fit


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Has anyone been able to fit four water cooled gpu(s) in this (ie 4-way 670/680)? By looking at the pics, it would seem like it could but I haven't found anyone yet with this setup in their XB. Tempting to get an XB, if four gpu(s) will fit


EDIT: Sorry. Just seen the "water cooled" part.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> There are only 7 expansion slots available in the XB, so no, 4 double width cards will not fit.


My DD and MM case only have seven expansion slots and that has not stopped me from running quads







MY question is if there's enough space between the panel (more specific, the handle) and the end portion of the mb tray.

Damn, wish my local frys would get one in so I can just measure.


----------



## Cind3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> That looks sweet...can you post some pictures of the other side of the panel too?


I just used indoor mounting tape. When i bought it i thought it was clear tape. im going to replace it when i next go to the hardware store


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> DONE and DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.... Case. I mean case.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christoph0121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> DONE and DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your absence is officially justified and excused...
Click to expand...

Haha!! thanks guys!


----------



## caesu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirsparkles69*
> 
> hyperventilate.
> 
> Also to the poster 'Caesu' above, I wanted the window originally too in planning stage, however the mesh has grown on me in the past few days and you can still easily see into it with no fan intsalled and seems like the ideal choice now!


Ya, I think they are both nice. I saw one members pic (on Pg 31), and I thought it looked great too with the mesh. I wouldnt mind the window panel though to change here and there for a different look, but mainly I thought it would make the case a bit mroe quiet since its completely closed. I'll see, when I finish my build. And maybe by then if I still need it it may be back in stock.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> DONE and DONE


I...uh... I got nothing other then I truly hate and envy you now...*bows out*


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> DONE and DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I...uh... I got nothing other then I truly hate and envy you now...*bows out*
Click to expand...

Speechless hmmmmm...?







I know the feeling with my "speechless" (maybe not speechless but mad) experiences with this case but not like this.

I think she's adorable and a great model to show off this case.









Hope she makes for a great long-life woman for t77.


----------



## Compaddict

Great job!







Do you have a link for ordering the decal?

This will most likely be my next case and I love looking through all the ideas in this thread. Thanks everyone for sharing!


----------



## PushT

Anyone tried large motherboards in the case ? ssi eeb ? I have been measuring for a Asus Z9PE-D8 ws, but It is juuuuuust on the edge....
I am not going to buy this mobo without knowing if it will fit.... Anyone ? I know someone said a E-ATX card would fit but that looked like a rampage extreme and that one is actually more like SSI CEB.
The SSI EEB is 30.5 x 33 (in centimeters) and the Rampage extreme comes in at 30.5 x 27.2 so there actually is a BIG difference.
I am going for dual socket for several reasons and I would rather not wait until they make a board for the CEB form factor.


----------



## CM MR HAF

Thanks for everyone's feedback on the HAF Xb. We are working on something more efficient and exciting for the next generation. We're going to modify the hotswap PCB just for the HAF Xb. The reason why it was as it was because we used the same part for the HAF X and the HAF Xm. We have no ETA on the new HAF Xb PCB yet, but it should be available sometime in Summer.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Has anyone been able to fit four water cooled gpu(s) in this (ie 4-way 670/680)? By looking at the pics, it would seem like it could but I haven't found anyone yet with this setup in their XB. Tempting to get an XB, if four gpu(s) will fit


I guess its doable. Maybe the CM rep can enlighten on this a bit more.



(only have access to crappy old Paint atm)


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Has anyone been able to fit four water cooled gpu(s) in this (ie 4-way 670/680)? By looking at the pics, it would seem like it could but I haven't found anyone yet with this setup in their XB. Tempting to get an XB, if four gpu(s) will fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess its doable. Maybe the CM rep can enlighten on this a bit more.
Click to expand...

What I see is one minor thing, that is that if that last GPU goes into where an 8th slot would be that either the mobo tray needs to be modified to accept the lower "tab" of that PCI slot or a modification of the GPU last PCI blade so it doesn't hit the non slotted area in that non-existant 8th PCI expansion slot.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> What I see is one minor thing, that is that if that last GPU goes into where an 8th slot would be that either the mobo tray needs to be modified to accept the lower "tab" of that PCI slot or a modification of the GPU last PCI blade so it doesn't hit the non slotted area in that non-existant 8th PCI expansion slot.


You don't need to "accept" the lower tab (ie, screw it on). Wtih a single screw its plenty sturdy especially in "horizon layout". I've done this with cases that only had 7 slots (see my other post).

Seems like ppl get too hung up on the slots rather then the space below the last slot (which is where my concern is). I'll just wait for a CM rep's response.


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> DONE and DONE


Nice work on both... Proof you can have a good looking woman and a damn sexy case.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> What I see is one minor thing, that is that if that last GPU goes into where an *8th slot would be that either the mobo tray needs to be modified to accept the lower "tab" of that PCI slot* or a modification of the GPU last PCI blade so it doesn't hit the non slotted area in that non-existant 8th PCI expansion slot.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to "accept" the lower tab (ie, screw it on). Wtih a single screw its plenty sturdy especially in "horizon layout". I've done this with cases that only had 7 slots (see my other post).
> 
> Seems like ppl get too hung up on the slots rather then the *space below the last slot* (which is where my concern is). I'll just wait for a CM rep's response.
Click to expand...

That's what I was saying.


----------



## mavisky

My concerns would be finding enough space for radiators with that much input heat going on. If you follow the rule of 120mm worth of radiator per heat source you could put one 12 on the back exhaust to offset the cpu heat, squeeze in a 280 up front for two of the cards, but you'd then need to modify the bottom half of the case to hold another 240/280 radiator, a reservoir, a pump, and still squeeze in some fans and a power supply.

This case is a great case for 2-3 cards I think, but 4 is absolutely pushing it considering it's designed foremost as an air cooled case with not a lot of space for radiator mounting.


----------



## wermad

I'm plan to make an external rad box to hold my three Monsta 480mm rads


----------



## mavisky

Ahh, In that case the fittings on the "cpu" side of the rear of the case should provide enough room to route your lines out cleanly from the case to the radiators.


----------



## wermad

Yup, i saw that from the initial reviews it has the bulkhead option for pass-through. Thinking of adding a couple of acetal drain ports w/ some Koolance qdc. Haven't purchased this yet but its this or the Azza Genesis. Gotta sell my old case first


----------



## mavisky

Yea I'm currently using the smallest for my 120mm rad fan wiring since one of my push pull fans is mounted outside the back of the case to give more airflow ofver the northbridge heat sinks. A couple of QD's in those ports would work great and the case bottom has little slots designed to bring in airflow that would easily allow a drain out the bottom of the case.


----------



## Nortec

left and right side panels are now available on cm store.

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-left-side-panel-oem/
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-right-side-panel-oem/


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> left and right side panels are now available on cm store.
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-left-side-panel-oem/
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-right-side-panel-oem/


Good to know for the modders out there.


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Good to know for the modders out there.


Yeah i wanted to buy a set for modding and i had a live chat with them and they just added them on the cm store.


----------



## wqbc

anyone know if a chieftech nitro 1200w psu could fit in the haf xb, it's the same size as the AX 1200, or do i have to do something with the 3,5 bays?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wqbc*
> 
> anyone know if a chieftech nitro 1200w psu could fit in the haf xb, it's the same size as the AX 1200, or do i have to do something with the 3,5 bays?


Read post# 858 with its small explanation.


----------



## wqbc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Read post# 858 with its small explanation.


thanks







. hopefully I'll get my haf xb on saturday







nice to know if the psu will fit or not


----------



## Jackson Galaxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> And how in the hell would you go about doing that without greatly increasing the cases height? A single 92mm would make much more sense


I should have been more clear. I don't want a 140 in the place of the two 80s.

I was thinking that a 140 could be placed on one of the side panels. You could probably even fit the building 140 in place of the rear 120 without adding more case height.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackson Galaxy*
> 
> I should have been more clear. I don't want a 140 in the place of the two 80s.
> 
> I was thinking that a 140 could be placed on one of the side panels. You could probably even fit the building 140 in place of the rear 120 without adding more case height.


Then mod away


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link for ordering the decal?
> 
> This will most likely be my next case and I love looking through all the ideas in this thread. Thanks everyone for sharing!


http://www.mnpctech.com/PC_Window_Applique_Sticker.html

Shippings a total ripoff though, first and last time I buy from them.


----------



## caesu

I know I kind of asked this before, but just to be certain. I have on order 2x 140mm fans which will be on the inside of the case. Im also getting a good price on the ASUS GTX 680. However, this is a darn long card at 11.8". Out of curiosity, would anyone be so kind to answer (1.) Obviously will it fit comfortably (2.) And if so, how much space would there be between the farthest end of the card and the 140x25mm fan.









Justa FYI, the reason why I cant check it myself is my case is packed up for now while Im still parting.


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caesu*
> 
> I know I kind of asked this before, but just to be certain. I have on order 2x 140mm fans which will be on the inside of the case. Im also getting a good price on the ASUS GTX 680. However, this is a darn long card at 11.8". Out of curiosity, would anyone be so kind to answer (1.) Obviously will it fit comfortably (2.) And if so, how much space would there be between the farthest end of the card and the 140x25mm fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justa FYI, the reason why I cant check it myself is my case is packed up for now while Im still parting.


Clearances are very tight when you install front fans inside the case with a big video card. My server/workstation is configured similarly with a Quadro K5000 adapter, which is 10.5" long. Unfortunately, the single 6-pin PCIE power connector plugs into the end of the card instead of on top, making fan clearance even tighter. The power cables are just a millimeter away from the fan frame, so I tied them down near the bottom of the motherboard tray to insure those cables do not interfere with the fan!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1343396/...haf-xb-dual-xeon-sandy-bridge-ep-lga-2011-atx

Your video card is even longer, but I think the power connectors are on top, so I would estimate your card will also have just a millimeter of clearance at best; at least you won't have the same power cable clearance issue with the fan frame, but you still may find yourself placing the fans outside the case...


----------



## Christoph0121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caesu*
> 
> I know I kind of asked this before, but just to be certain. I have on order 2x 140mm fans which will be on the inside of the case. Im also getting a good price on the ASUS GTX 680. However, this is a darn long card at 11.8". Out of curiosity, would anyone be so kind to answer (1.) Obviously will it fit comfortably (2.) And if so, how much space would there be between the farthest end of the card and the 140x25mm fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justa FYI, the reason why I cant check it myself is my case is packed up for now while Im still parting.


Hey Caesu, I'm at work right now and don't have access to my computer or my pictures, but i personally have a EVGA GTX 670 ftw in my case with an H100i and 120x25mm fans on the inside of my case. My card fit just fine with a little room to spare. I believe that the 680 isn't much bigger if at all than my card unless the ASUS version has a different setup than EVGA. But at any rate, You should be just fine with those fans, especially if you are not running a radiator with them.


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christoph0121*
> 
> Hey Caesu, I'm at work right now and don't have access to my computer or my pictures, but i personally have a EVGA GTX 670 ftw in my case with an H100i and 120x25mm fans on the inside of my case. My card fit just fine with a little room to spare. I believe that the 680 isn't much bigger if at all than my card unless the ASUS version has a different setup than EVGA. But at any rate, You should be just fine with those fans, especially if you are not running a radiator with them.


His 680 is nearly 2" longer...


----------



## Christoph0121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonicAgamemnon*
> 
> His 680 is nearly 2" longer...


Wow, I had no idea the 680 was that much bigger. I figured it would be about the same size since I have to use a 680 waterblock and backplate for my water cooler.


----------



## caesu

Thanks for the replies all, really strange though with the 10.5 inch card up there looking so close to the Noctua fans? I did check CM's websit which says, max 334mm graphics card. A 25mm fan would make that 309 (334-25mm) remaining, or about 12.17inches from 13.14.

A 10.5 inch card should still have around 1.7 inches to the fans frame? An 11.8 inch card should have around 0.5 inchs remaining as well. Why does it look so much tighter?









Here is one of our forum members set up, so this is where Im confused by the 2 pictures:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1329750/lightbox/post/19230888/id/1276958

Thats a 9.5 inch GTX 670 from EVGA I believe. The rad is 25mm and the fans are an additional 25mm on the inside (50mm total) which would cover neary 2 inches in. It looks ike there is still 1-1.5 inches to spare in between. 9.5 inches + 2 inches + 1.5 inches = 13 inches. Thats roughly 334mm as CM states.

My confusion is why are the two pictures so conflicting. Ugh....


----------



## Robilar

So can a 240 push pull rad be mounted up front with room for a decent sized video card?

I am planning to go with a single titan (267mm) and the new Swiftech 240 AIO rad and add additional fans for push pull. The Swiftech with quad fans is 79mm deep. That would require at least 346mm of internal space.

Can anyone confirm if this much space is available?


----------



## caesu

Well, I dont think that will work since CM states the maximum card length is 334mm from tip to toe.

Just curious though, your rad, with quad fans. WOuldnt the front two be mounted on the outside and the rad and the last set of fans on the inside? That would mean you have 54mm in the case and 25mm out. In which case you will be good with a smidge of room to spare. 321 out of 334mm.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> So can a 240 push pull rad be mounted up front with room for a decent sized video card?
> 
> I am planning to go with a single titan (267mm) and the new Swiftech 240 AIO rad and add additional fans for push pull. The Swiftech with quad fans is 79mm deep. That would require at least 346mm of internal space.
> 
> Can anyone confirm if this much space is available?


Not a chance in hell. That card wont fit in the case and theres no way to put a fan and a radiator within the front bezel.

Misspelled while on the crapper via my Droid Razr


----------



## Robilar

So a 267mm video card will not fit in this case at all with or without a rad in front of it? The case is 423mm deep. That should leave at least 160 mm of clearance. Subtract 25mm for the front fans without a rad and take away another 20mm or so just in case, there still should be nearly 100 of clearance.

Are their measurements inaccurate?

Looking at this picture there looks to be tons of room.

The EVGA GTX670 is 241mm, that is only 26mm less than the Titan.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caesu*
> 
> Well, I dont think that will work since CM states the maximum card length is 334mm from tip to toe.
> 
> Just curious though, your rad, with quad fans. WOuldnt the front two be mounted on the outside and the rad and the last set of fans on the inside? That would mean you have 54mm in the case and 25mm out. In which case you will be good with a smidge of room to spare. 321 out of 334mm.


From this picture, it looks like the fans are already mounted outside of the frame so the interiot would only be the rad and a single fan measured inwards which would be 54mm.

54+267 = 321, so there should be a centimetre or more between the two given they list max length of 334.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *caesu*
> 
> Well, I dont think that will work since CM states the maximum card length is 334mm from tip to toe.
> 
> Just curious though, your rad, with quad fans. WOuldnt the front two be mounted on the outside and the rad and the last set of fans on the inside? That would mean you have 54mm in the case and 25mm out. In which case you will be good with a smidge of room to spare. 321 out of 334mm.
> 
> 
> 
> *From this picture, it looks like the fans are already mounted outside of the frame so the interiro would only be the rad and a single fan measured inwards*
Click to expand...

That much is correct.


----------



## CM MR HAF

This is why we made the HAF Xb so big.


----------



## caesu

As far as I know if the fans are mounted inside that should leave 12.16 inches left. a 25mm rad + 25mm fan would leave around 11 inches left for the card. With no interior fan/rad installation. You have 13.1 inches from top to bottom.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> This is why we made the HAF Xb so big.


So big?

Only Mr.Bigs is big. j/k

Okay the size is subjective.









I want to see what the later revisions or new model case(s) (I hope) based on the same type form factor will be like as you see most people are already using this model case for their primary rig.


----------



## t77snapshot

T77 is doing XB stuff...











Removing unnecessary cables for pristine management...


----------



## thejazzer15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caesu*
> 
> I know I kind of asked this before, but just to be certain. I have on order 2x 140mm fans which will be on the inside of the case. Im also getting a good price on the ASUS GTX 680. However, this is a darn long card at 11.8". Out of curiosity, would anyone be so kind to answer (1.) Obviously will it fit comfortably (2.) And if so, how much space would there be between the farthest end of the card and the 140x25mm fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justa FYI, the reason why I cant check it myself is my case is packed up for now while Im still parting.


I'm new here (just got my build together) but if you go with the 4GB ASUS 680 it's just as short as their 670s. Here's mine:



The picture is kinda difficult to see (I'll be getting better pictures later in the new morning sun) but it does show I have enough room to route my USB 3 cable next to the card. Without a 30mm (ish) Corsair radiator there you'll have the same space I do, just shifted over towards the front of the chassis by about an inch.


----------



## mavisky

Good looking rig there.


----------



## thejazzer15

Thanks you too... Still working on it but here it is with the lights off and a LONG shutter time on the camera (hence the blur).


----------



## caesu

Looks awesome. I love those Corsair fans. I think its safe to say, with a case fan mounted on the inside, you can have a 11" video card no problem. Up to 12 inches, but a tight fit. so 11" optimum with a case fan on the inside. 11 inches maximum if you have a 25mm rad + 25 mm case fan.

So maybe just to close the topic of how long of a video card can fit, and anyone correct me if you feel this is wrong:

*No fan mounted on the inside: 13" max (12 inch optimum, leaves some space behind the card)
1 fan (25mm) mounted on the inside: 12 inch max (11 inch optimum, leaves some space behind the card)
1 fan (25mm) + rad (25mm) mounted on the inside: 11 inch max (10 inch optimum, leaves some space behind the card)*

So really CM maximum - 1 inch for some slack behind the card.


----------



## Nortec

I got an asus gtx 570 which is 11.5" and there is no space left for a push pull config with the h100i...if it was like 3mm shorter it would fit...


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> I got an asus gtx 570 which is 11.5" and there is no space left for a push pull config with the h100i...if it was like 3mm shorter it would fit...


Well that is 292mm so in theory a 267mm card should fit without issue.

Thanks for providing the measurements.


----------



## caesu

267mm = 10.50". If you have a 25mm fan+ 25mm rad on the inside (50mm) total. You'll be good with roughly 0.5 inches to spare.


----------



## caesu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> I got an asus gtx 570 which is 11.5" and there is no space left for a push pull config with the h100i...if it was like 3mm shorter it would fit...


Im not surprised, if your interior fan + rad is around 50mm in, thats roughly 2 inches. CM states the case has 13.1 inches total. Which left you with 11.1 inches for the card. 11.5 inches was a bit long unless you have your rad setup with push only from the outside and take out the pull fans it will be an easy fit.

Ive seen some peoples rigs that have the rad held on the side of the case, not sure how they did that.....


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> This is why we made the HAF Xb so big.


Thats what SHE said


----------



## Cind3r

Gotta say thanks to CM for making the 2.5 drive rack removeable with screws instead of rivets.


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caesu*
> 
> Im not surprised, if your interior fan + rad is around 50mm in, thats roughly 2 inches. CM states the case has 13.1 inches total. Which left you with 11.1 inches for the card. 11.5 inches was a bit long unless you have your rad setup with push only from the outside and take out the pull fans it will be an easy fit.
> 
> Ive seen some peoples rigs that have the rad held on the side of the case, not sure how they did that.....


Right now i just have a push setup but im doing some mod on he GPU so i can add two more fans as pull...


----------



## wermad

Is there one with a clear plexi top (rather then mesh)? I've heard of this one but most sites show the mesh one. I can obviously make one myself









edit: sorry if this has been asked before. Possibly going to pick one up pretty soon


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Is there one with a clear plexi top (rather then mesh)? I've heard of this one but most sites show the mesh one. I can obviously make one myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: sorry if this has been asked before. Possibly going to pick one up pretty soon










Get on your knees and say that you're sorry!









It exists as a separate purchase through the Cooler Master store but they're out of stock.

Here's the link: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-transparent-top-window-panel/


----------



## wermad

Meh, $20 I can buy a ton of scrap acrylic to make the window and a rad box. thanks though


----------



## Cind3r

Funny that in Australia the case is available with the clear top as standard, if you want the mesh you have to order it. That might be the reason that the case is $129AUD here?


----------



## catdog13

So I was looking at my case today and noticed the badge was a little off.

edit: posted from my phone so i didn't know it was upside down


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cind3r*
> 
> Funny that in Australia the case is available with the clear top as standard, if you want the mesh you have to order it. That might be the reason that the case is $129AUD here?


Could be. Is there a different part #? All I can find from the US site retailers:

RC-902XB-KKN1


----------



## Cind3r

@catdog13: chinese fake?

@wermad: Ill have to check my box. I cant find one from the site i bought it from


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cind3r*
> 
> chinese fake?


Lol, could be









Alright, I' seriously on the fence on downsizing my current case. I'm going to pick up some keplers and I don't need this massive amount of cooling tbh. The HAF-XB would look sweet (Always wanted one) and I can make a simple external rad box for my radiators.


----------



## catdog13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cind3r*
> 
> @catdog13: chinese fake?


I would hope microcenter doesn't sell chines fakes:worriedsm

edit: posted from my phone so i didn't know it was upside down


----------



## Cind3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Lol, could be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I' seriously on the fence on downsizing my current case. I'm going to pick up some keplers and I don't need this massive amount of cooling tbh. The HAF-XB would look sweet (Always wanted one) and I can make a simple external rad box for my radiators.


How many RADs are you looking at setting up?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get on your knees and say that you're sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It exists as a separate purchase through the Cooler Master store but they're out of stock.
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-transparent-top-window-panel/


Glad I got mine when they first arrived, I love it. However it is *VERY EASILY* scratched, so treat it extremely careful. I leave dual layers of the plastic protection on due to my cat.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cind3r*
> 
> Funny that in Australia the case is available with the clear top as standard, if you want the mesh you have to order it. That might be the reason that the case is $129AUD here?
> 
> 
> 
> Could be. Is there a different part #? All I can find from the US site retailers:
> 
> RC-902XB-KKN1
Click to expand...

Without certainty, I would guess that the RC-902XB-K*W*N1 which is this HAF XB with the top panel window already installed verses the mesh top panel is probably global market centric.

Maybe a Cooler Master rep will read this and respond confirming or correcting this info with better accuracy.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cind3r*
> 
> How many RADs are you looking at setting up?


I'm currently running three Monsta 480mm rads







Honestly, I could do fine with one or two of them







. Ill be making an external rad box to hold them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Without certainty, I would guess that the RC-902XB-K*W*N1 which is this HAF XB with the top panel window already installed verses the mesh top panel is probably global market centric.
> 
> Maybe a Cooler Master rep will read this and respond confirming or correcting this info with better accuracy.


I have a gift card from Amazon so imma just order it from them. Since I need to buy some scrap Plexiglas, I could just make a window.


----------



## caesu

Hey guys, Im just wanting to ask a question about the coolers you all are deciding to use. Im really liking the Corsair H80i and seeing some of your rigs with water coolers, well I simply love the clean look and install.

My only question for those of you who have them, and its something that is on my mind. Are you worried at all about leaks? Is that something to be concerned about? I have seen and read some cases of leaks.....?








<-- leaks


----------



## PushT

I've asked this question before - no answers.....
Has anyone tried FULL - SIZE E-ATX motherboards 'up in there' ?? I mean FULL size ?(12 inch x 13 inch) I am desperate to get my build going, but I am also desperate to get a dual socket 2011 in place.
And by the way I was looking at the Asrock Extreme 11 as a possibility, but I am having a bit of a problem with the specs of this card. Why would Asrock facilitate x16/x16/x16/x16 on this motherboard??
socket 2011 doesn't have enough pins to facilitate those number of pcie lanes, so why have this feature on the card ? So that you could use a switch-system back and forth between the gpu's ?
One of the reasons I am going for dual socket is for 2x40 lanes of pcie for future rendering. Now I measured the space in the XB to be just big enough for the Z9PE-D8 WS mobo, but quite a bit of card will be hanging out from the mobo tray and I'm afraid I am going to run into trouble....


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caesu*
> 
> Hey guys, Im just wanting to ask a question about the coolers you all are deciding to use. Im really liking the Corsair H80i and seeing some of your rigs with water coolers, well I simply love the clean look and install.
> 
> My only question for those of you who have them, and its something that is on my mind. Are you worried at all about leaks? Is that something to be concerned about? I have seen and read some cases of leaks.....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-- leaks


If you take the right precautions, use quality tubing/ fittings and monthly maintenance checks, your water loop will never have a leak issue. I have been running a custom loop for the past 4 years and never had a single problem with leaking.









However I cannot say the same for my Corsair *H50* kit. I had one of these coolers explode on me due to a faulty radiator fan. Turns out the stock fan failed, which caused the coolant inside to get so hot that if bursted through the housing of the hoses. Luckily the coolant was non-conductive and my motherboard was okay, but I was pretty disappointed in these so called "easy-ready to go, no maintenance" water-loop kits. This was the first generation of the H50's, so I am sure Corsair made many improvements to their Hxx series of coolers.


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PushT*
> 
> .
> Has anyone tried FULL - SIZE E-ATX motherboards 'up in there' ?? I mean FULL size ?(12 inch x 13 inch) I am desperate to get my build going, but I am also desperate to get a dual socket 2011 in place.
> And by the way I was looking at the Asrock Extreme 11 as a possibility, but I am having a bit of a problem with the specs of this card. Why would Asrock facilitate x16/x16/x16/x16 on this motherboard??


There is a guy here that installed a E-ATX board with no issues, but it was a custom mount I believe.

*source: HERE*


----------



## caesu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> If you take the right precautions, use quality tubing/ fittings and monthly maintenance checks, your water loop will never have a leak issue. I have been running a custom loop for the past 4 years and never had a single problem with leaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I cannot say the same for my Corsair *H50* kit. I had one of these coolers explode on me due to a faulty radiator fan. Turns out the stock fan failed, which caused the coolant inside to get so hot that if bursted through the housing of the hoses. Luckily the coolant was non-conductive and my motherboard was okay, but I was pretty disappointed in these so called "easy-ready to go, no maintenance" water-loop kits. This was the first generation of the H50's, so I am sure Corsair made many improvements to their Hxx series of coolers.


That's scary lol. Wouldnt you have noticed the fan failing or perhaps you could not tell with the other fans going on in the system. Stil though, I dont fault you for not hearing it.

Maybe a Push and Pull configuration would be better in that there are 2 fans going so if 1 fails 1 can still keep it alive. Ive heard the new H series use a much more robust type of hose that is much more leak proof....I noticed the design change. It seems thicker/wider from rhe old ribbed thin hoses from models past.


----------



## Cind3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm currently running three Monsta 480mm rads


Sweet mother!!! 3 of them!!!! Since the case is 442mm by 423mm you could almost make a 'base plate' looking thing to sit the XB on top of hehehe. You need a 3 layer XB!!


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cind3r*
> 
> Sweet mother!!! 3 of them!!!! Since the case is 442mm by 423mm you could almost make a 'base plate' looking thing to sit the XB on top of hehehe. You need a 3 layer XB!!


Now that would be a cool idea. I like it actually... hmmmm


----------



## PushT

Yeah, I saw that one, but I can see that board is not full E-ATX but 11.8 inches. It seems like a bit of a stretch to make the full 12 inch x 13 inch work in this case I guess. I will have to wait for a SSI CEB sized one or a custom sized E-ATX maybe......
Thanks for the response though


----------



## PushT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> There is a guy here that installed a E-ATX board with no issues, but it was a custom mount I believe.
> 
> *source: HERE*


Yeah, I saw that one, but I can see that board is not full E-ATX but 11.8 inches. It seems like a bit of a stretch to make the full 12 inch x 13 inch work in this case I guess. I will have to wait for a SSI CEB sized one or a custom sized E-ATX maybe......
Thanks for the response though


----------



## sirsparkles69

Pics Pics Pics. Everything going great apart from 2 items. My Corsair AX760 PSU is making the coil whine electrical noise and am in the middle of an advanced RMA. The cable management is rough if you forget anything after the motherboard goes down, which may already be obvious. Also there orange lighting isnt as bright as i was hoping for but its still sweet, mounted an led strip around the top. Still havent been able to tax my Galaxy 670! If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Berzerker7

For those of you who are curious about 280mm radiators in the front, the Kraken X60 I have installed works 100% perfectly fine with both push *and* pull fans (just have to clip off the fins on the inside of the front panel, which easily break off very cleanly with a good bend upwards (toward the fan grill)), even giving a bit of clearance for the decently long EVGA 670 FTW.





I'm also extremely happy with the temps I'm getting, 4.5GHz OC @ 1.275V


----------



## draterrojam

Sorry for the crappy pics. Not the best system but it does what I want.


----------



## Kitler

Question,

Would using the 80mm beneath the motherboard tray help with cooling? It would seem if you have fans down there it may have a convection type effect.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Question,
> 
> Would using the 80mm beneath the motherboard tray help with cooling? It would seem if you have fans down there it may have a convection type effect.


I set mine as exhaust, just to have some air circulating in the bottom. It doesn't affect the main board's temps at all.


----------



## alieninvasion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pics. Not the best system but it does what I want.


I literally just finished this build and was so excited to have the unique purple. You ruined it for me!


----------



## Ramsey77

They both look really cool though. Good job to both of ya.


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alieninvasion*
> 
> I literally just finished this build and was so excited to have the unique purple. You ruined it for me!


I can change the color if you'd like. I installed a nzxt hue, its great!


----------



## Onions

i got a question im looking at this for like a test bench style build...... can i get two quad rads on there even if there hanging off of it?


----------



## alieninvasion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> I can change the color if you'd like. I installed a nzxt hue, its great!


I didn't even know that existed! Could have saved a few hours of work and some money doing it that way.

Oh well, I still have a few metres of LED lights and now know how to solder and as we all know, knowledge is power.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> They both look really cool though. Good job to both of ya.


No, thank you! Without your LED tutorial, I wouldn't have any of this.


----------



## Ramsey77

You're welcome. Glad it was of some help. Hitlights also sells a color changing kit via Amazon like the HUE.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005QDO8YU/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1361683436&sr=8-1&pi=SL75

Thinking of picking it up and doing the back of my monitor and speakers similar to your setup.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pics. Not the best system but it does what I want.


That looks sweet, what are you using for lighting?


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alieninvasion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pics. Not the best system but it does what I want.
> 
> 
> 
> I literally just finished this build and was so excited to have the unique purple. You ruined it for me!
Click to expand...

Very similar color scheme's, but both just as awesome!









Love the XB everyone! Keep em' coming:thumb:


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> That looks sweet, what are you using for lighting?


I'm using this for lighting.
http://www.amazon.com/Technologies-5-25-Inch-Changing-Controller-8c-hue0000-00b/dp/B008RWT2IY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361711426&sr=8-1&keywords=nzxt+hue


----------



## caesu

I returned my SP120's, ona rad with push and pull, because they are 3pin, they were running at 100% and man are they freaking loud! Corsair dropped the ball when they made rad fans 3 pin only. I love the look of the fans otherwise. I hope they release the SP120Ls outside of the box packages for pwm option. Most likely they will, later on....


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> i got a question im looking at this for like a test bench style build...... can i get two quad rads on there even if there hanging off of it?


You would have to put them outside the case. The case is not long or wide enough for a 4x120 radiator. There is a machine build called "green machine" where a 3x was installed and it just barely fit. but the case does have holes for tube grommets if you wanted to put the rads in an external enclosure.


----------



## Berzerker7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caesu*
> 
> I returned my SP120's, ona rad with push and pull, because they are 3pin, they were running at 100% and man are they freaking loud! Corsair dropped the ball when they made rad fans 3 pin only. I love the look of the fans otherwise. I hope they release the SP120Ls outside of the box packages for pwm option. Most likely they will, later on....


You don't *have* to use Corsair fans, any 4-pin XIGMATEKs are extremely quiet and still good for radiator cooling, look up the XAF series if you're looking for a 4-pin fan solution.


----------



## caesu

True you can. There are other more appropriate fans if you dont want the stock ones.

Then again if you really want the corsair look and dont care to OC at all or just moderately. Really, you're gaining what 5fps on most games beside SC2?









Anyways, get the SP120 Quiet Editions actually. They run so quiet compared.

Here dont take my word for it. This chick with the good knockers tells it all!






I agree with what she says at the end, the real benefit of the sp120 HPE is putting it on thicker rads like the H80 as there is much more surface to covers right through. Thin rads like the H60 and H100 wont see as much of the benefits likely.


----------



## draterrojam

Any 80mm fans you guys recommend? Or just some simple cooler master ones on amazon?


----------



## caesu

Get silent ones. Silence is golden.

Noctua for example. However, pricey and subjectively the ugliest fans this side of a rotten barn.


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> Any 80mm fans you guys recommend? Or just some simple cooler master ones on amazon?


*These* are the best 80mm fans (imo) on the market if you can afford them









_Rotational Speed (+/- 10%) 1800 RPM
Rotational Speed with L.N.A. (+/- 10%) 1300 RPM
Rotational Speed with U.L.N.A. (+/- 10%) 800 RPM_


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

$20 for 80mm is just absolute train robbery at gun point, not to mention the Noctura colors are just ugly as all hell


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> $20 for 80mm is just absolute train robbery at gun point, not to mention the Noctura colors are just ugly as all hell


This.
I don't care if they are the best fans ever, there are better alternatives out there for the money.


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> $20 for 80mm is just absolute train robbery at gun point, not to mention the Noctura colors are just ugly as all hell


Noctua fans are for users interested in performance over cosmetics. I have owned many, many case fans over the years and out of all of them, my Noctua's still run smooth and quiet since day one. I respect your opinion man, these fans are not for everyone.









Quote:


> " These colors have made Noctua fans famous over the years and can be discerned in a crowd at long distances. The technology involved in designing a fan like this newest submission far outweighs the concern for color. Then again I am a function over form sort of guy and the only one to see my rigs is me, unless I choose to host images of it. That being said I would give up a noisy working environment for some super performing fans such as Noctua's. " -Chad Sebring
> 
> Read more at http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4635/noctua_nf_f12_pwm_focused_flow_cooling_fan_review/index.html#WHxQOm9smQgWlfZc.99


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> This.
> I don't care if they are the best fans ever, there are better alternatives out there for the money.


I agree that there are better alternatives for 120 and 140mm fans out there for sure! But we are talking _80mm fans_ here, and we all know that most all 80's produce a loud or whinny noise at a decent CFM rate. That is the only reason I recommended the Noctua's, to help with the noise-to-performance level that will make 80mm fans less annoying and short life span.

*** * * * ***

For budget 80mm fans, check out the ENERMAX UC-8EB, I don't know from personal experience, but they have pretty good reviews.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caesu*
> 
> I returned my SP120's, ona rad with push and pull, because they are 3pin, they were running at 100% and man are they freaking loud! Corsair dropped the ball when they made rad fans 3 pin only. I love the look of the fans otherwise. I hope they release the SP120Ls outside of the box packages for pwm option. Most likely they will, later on....


I put my H80's fans on a fan controller anyways. No good way to get them to run their full range without opening the case and adjusting the fan profile on the pump itself. The new "i" series of these systems should have that all fixed. In the end I kept the ridiculously powerful H80 fans as I can now idle them down to silent with my controller up to their full 2700rpm fan speed when gaming with a headset on.


----------



## caesu

Well, the SP Quiet Editions are the perfect balanced option for performance and silence for rads of 25mm thickness. Id only use the HPE versions on a thicker rad like the H80 where you need that extra oomph to make up for nearly double the thickness of the radiator.

You could use a fan controller, but then again you just made the HPE into Quiet Editions in a way by doing that.

I STILL wouldnt touch the H80i or H100i with a 10 ft pole personally. Not into the whole Corsair Link at all. (1.) it takes away from one of the major appeals of water cooling -aesthetics by adding more wires around the cooling block (usb header cable, fan cable etc). (2.) More points of failure, LED lights, fan controller, ports and a cooler that uses firmware to run properly....

Already the LED's are not working out, poor firmware that bricked units and a fan controller that is entirely sensitive to the fans you want to use. As far as I know, as it is today, the H80I/H100i still cant properly run their own SP120's......(the ones with coloured rings, not the SP120L's included in the heatsink package)

I dont know why Corsair did this to the H80 and H100. They should have just gave them the H60 PWM SP120L version of the fan instead of the standard 3pin used in a pseudo pwm fan controller attached to the cooling block and reduce all that clutter of wires!

The #1 concern of anyone moving from air cooling to water cooling is by far this: Reliability. Thats all Corsair should be concentrating on putting in even more fail safes in a nearly as safe system as possible. Maybe they did that....new hoses and cooling block design "check!". Then they go on and put in all this Corsair Link mish mash.......*face palm*

The H60 2013 edition is perfect. They did without Corsair Link and all the headaches. Included a PWM fan instead also and from reviews it runs neck to neck with the NH D14 which is the size of a toaster.

If I were to put in a water cooling closed loop, Id do the H60 2013 and run the stock SP120L PWM fan or 2x SP120 QE's on a y splitter cable.

for reference:






My opinion of course....I just feel strongly about it. And this is a total tangent to the culture of this thread which is primarily to discuss the HAF XB case


----------



## mavisky

Agreed. My H80 was a one time purchase, the lines leaked so I re-ran them and added a reservoir. Built a real loop for my GPU and I'm now in the process of piecing together the parts to eliminate the H80 all together as soon as I figure out how best to run the tubing in this case.


----------



## 02ssei

I impulse bought one of these last night. I love my Switch 810 build but I'm looking for something a bit smaller that I can transport easier. Looking forward to getting my XB in a couple days!


----------



## Ramsey77

Added some red LED's to the inside of the front panel.


----------



## BENSON519

Yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> $20 for 80mm is just absolute train robbery at gun point, not to mention the Noctura colors are just ugly as all hell


they might be the best, but I will never use them cause they would ruin my whole setup


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

For actually good looking and quiet 80mm fans for a LOW price, check out Gelids, I'm liking my Silent 12's

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13289/fan-872/Gelid_Solutions_Silent_8_80mm_x_25mm_Silent_Case_Fan_-_1600_RPM_FN-SX08-16.html?tl=c15s58b195


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Just a minor update, after a long debate and researching into it, I decided I can't justify the costs going to a 680 signature 2 for the marginal performance boost it would gain me. Instead im gonna crank my 670 FTW a bit harder and thus it was gonna need some more air to keep it stable.

Rather then going through the PITA process of replacing fans, I decided to move the Silent 12's into the case to help increase the static pressure on the GPU. I have to say, I rather like it even better now as the interior doesn't feel so empty and the fans look good in the mixed lighting. It also reduced the turbulence of the air being pulled through the front grill with fans being farther away so I gained a little quieter running during idle loads. A win-win all around.

Not sure what else I could do with the case at this point but i'm sure i'll think of something...


----------



## t77snapshot

_Stunning photo's !_


----------



## Christoph0121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> Beautiful shots!


I concur, Binary is a magician with a camera


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christoph0121*
> 
> I concur, Binary is a magician with a camera


Lol, well thank you, it's years of practice and trial and error doing pc photos. And that's just with a Canon Elph 300 point and shoot, imagine I had a DLR


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christoph0121*
> 
> I concur, Binary is a magician with a camera


Lol, well thank you, it's years of practice and trial and error doing pc photos. And that's just with a Canon Elph 300 point and shoot, imagine I had a DLR


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Christoph0121*
> 
> I concur, Binary is a magician with a camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, well thank you, it's years of practice and trial and error doing pc photos. And that's just with a Canon Elph 300 point and shoot, imagine I had a DLR
Click to expand...

I can't get my Casio Z80 camera to take decent case photos.

So  to you.


----------



## Raid-The-Roach

Hey everyone!

So after stalking this forum for the past 100 pages, I finally decided to hop in the club and order my own HAF XB! I'll be migrating my build from the retired 650D (i7-3770K, Dual-SLI 680+ 4GB) to the XB, because going to LAN parties is a lot more difficult with a tall, full-sized tower.

I plan on watercooling the build shortly after moving everything over, but I have one question. I was planning on using *THIS* Res/Top and mount it in the front corner on the side of the front 240mm Rad space, but I can't find dimensions and don't know if it'll fit or not for sure, especially when you add the pump to the length of the unit. Has anyone mounted a similar Res in the same location? An external Res is out of the question, I don't want that to get pushed around or beat up when I take it to various LAN parties and whatnot. I'll be mounting a 240mm Rad on the floor of the case, sitting from the 80mm fan locations, to occupying the lower 5.25" bay, so mounting a Res down there won't exactly fit, either.

I've pulled everything up on Google SketchUp, and it looks like everything will fit, but the 3D model for the EK Res/Top doesn't look accurate at all, so any input or advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Nortec

Sup guys....im gonna order some LED strips for my case and general desk lighting and im looking for a dimmer that i could mount at the dvd bay of the case. Anyone seen anything like that or has any suggestions? thx


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Sup guys....im gonna order some LED strips for my case and general desk lighting and im looking for a dimmer that i could mount at the dvd bay of the case. Anyone seen anything like that or has any suggestions? thx


I'm using my fan controller. See the link in my sig for more info.


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Sup guys....im gonna order some LED strips for my case and general desk lighting and im looking for a dimmer that i could mount at the dvd bay of the case. Anyone seen anything like that or has any suggestions? thx


I'm using the nzxt hue in my case and the ikea dioder led lighting for my desk...http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50192365/


----------



## mavisky

Funny, I'm using the Ikea lighting for the wife and I's desk as well.


----------



## Thrall

The Cooler Master Store has the HAF XB refurbs in stock now, but with shipping being $25 for me I guess I'll be waiting for a free shipping promo code.


----------



## circeseye

i'm getting this case for both me and my son next month. ive only seen a couple of photos but with a 7850(boost) (power color or Sapphire) in will i be able to install the swifttech h220 in front in push/pull config?


----------



## Ramsey77

Just ordered two 140mm Cougar fans (black ones, not orange) and a 120mm for my XB. I've heard nothing but good things about them. We'll see. 300,000 hours MTBF, we'll see about that too.


----------



## Raid-The-Roach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Just ordered two 140mm Cougar fans (black ones, not orange) and a 120mm for my XB. I've heard nothing but good things about them. We'll see. 300,000 hours MTBF, we'll see about that too.


Those fans are awesome, Ramsey. I have 6 of the Black Vortex fans, and 2 of their newer LED Green Dual-X fans, too. When are you getting the fans in? I won't get my XB until this Friday, so I haven't been able to outfit one with those Cougar fans just yet.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raid-The-Roach*
> 
> Those fans are awesome, Ramsey. I have 6 of the Black Vortex fans, and 2 of their newer LED Green Dual-X fans, too. When are you getting the fans in? I won't get my XB until this Friday, so I haven't been able to outfit one with those Cougar fans just yet.


Just ordered them today, so hopefully Friday, but probably Monday.


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Just ordered them today, so hopefully Friday, but probably Monday.


Was also thinking on replacing the H100i fans with the cougar blue led ones
http://www.cougar-world.com/products/fans/dual_x_blue_led_fan.html
but im not sure if the the airflow of the cougars is better....any thoughts?


----------



## Raid-The-Roach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Was also thinking on replacing the H100i fans with the cougar blue led ones
> http://www.cougar-world.com/products/fans/dual_x_blue_led_fan.html
> but im not sure if the the airflow of the cougars is better....any thoughts?


Than the stock fans? Oh yes, way better. The Dual-X fans are slightly louder than the Vortex series, but I personally can only tell by putting my ear up to each one inside the case. Airflow is pretty darn good, especially given how quiet they are. Never used any of the Noctuna fans, or any of the other popular expensive fans, I've been using the Cougar fans, and I love 'em!


----------



## Cybic

Some pics of my new rig:


----------



## Raid-The-Roach

Cybic, question for you. Could you not fit another fan on that front Rad because of the 680?


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raid-The-Roach*
> 
> Cybic, question for you. Could you not fit another fan on that front Rad because of the 680?


I guess he cant...i have the same problem with my Asus GTX 570....


----------



## t77snapshot

*Welcome to the Haf-XB Case Clubhouse Cybic*









I have added your name linked with this pic to the members list of the OP!! , if you wish to use a different picture then just let me know here or pm.

Those black and orange fans looks sweet! Who manufacturers them?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybic*
> 
> Some pics of my new rig:


----------



## Cybic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by Raid-The-Roach View Post
> 
> Cybic, question for you. Could you not fit another fan on that front Rad because of the 680?


Actually, there is plenty of room in the case for an additional fan. I just removed it because I didn't want to mess with the GPU fan airflow. Not sure if it makes much of a difference either way.

The fans by the way are cougar 120mm.

Thanks for the feedback/comments.


----------



## Mach1nex

Hey guys from Russia







Terrible english inc here









My new rig in work process right now. Find some photos on my nokia:









Special photos my cute friends which help me building













Some spec of machine:

i5 3750k (oc to 4.5 @ 1.25v)
Corsair H100i ( push\pull with 4s corsair sp 120)
Asus Maximus Gene V
Corsair Vengeance 8gb (oc to 2000 mhz)
Asus DCII gtx 670 (oc to 1258/1778)
Corsair Force GT 120gb
Seasonic X-750

Sorry about bad quality photos, tomorow upload complete pack photos in better quality.


----------



## Raid-The-Roach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> *Welcome to the Haf-XB Case Clubhouse Cybic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have added your name linked with this pic to the members list of the OP!! , if you wish to use a different picture then just let me know here or pm.
> 
> Those black and orange fans looks sweet! Who manufacturers them?


Those are Cougar Vortex fans. Highly recommend those fans, that's what I use all around. They come in LED flavors, too.


----------



## Petey

Ok, I only zoomed through all pic's the best my attention span can handle, my eyes are swelling and brain is bleeding. I'm sure somebody has already asked is it possible to convert those two front 3.5 bays to 5.25. Its been driving me crazy looking at all the pictures and see if it can come out good looking without looking like some hacked away rats chewing at the trim. Very concerned that it will work that way.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

If your talking about the hot swap bays, the trays will take 3.5" or regular hard drives


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

If your talking about the hot swap bays, the trays will take 2.5" or regular hard drives


----------



## Cind3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach1nex*
> 
> Special photos my cute friends which help me building


For a sec i thought these were before and after pic lol


----------



## LostKauz

Im seriously close to having this case overnighted. i desperately need a desktop style case for my massive 3lb hd 7950. currently im using a Ghost White scout 2 i love it but my gpu sags so bad to the point it loses contact and fails to post.

im going to order the xb but i need some rec. on fans. i ordered a 2nd 7950 so ill be crossfire so i would like to put some good 120's in front (esp on the left side) to push air inbetween the gpus.
also are most people using the 2 80mm for intake?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Very few peeps use 80mm at all on bottom, the fronts can use 120 or 140mm and yes, most here use it as intake for obvious reasons.


----------



## mavisky

I just grabbed some LED 80mm fans with a decent fan speed and stuck them on the bottom as exhaust as intended by Coolermaster. In the end they're 90% just for lighting, but I'm sure they aren't hurting anything when it comes to getting some air moving around down by my pump.


----------



## M3galomaniac

Hey all, its awesome to see so many xb fans and owners on here! I just finished building my first custom water loop, and finally finished up the 4 week long task of single sleeving my PSU and other cables in my rig. I honestly had no idea how much work it was going to be, but I feel like the effect it creates is totally worth it! I'm still planning on adding windows to all sides of the case, along with one other thing im keeping under wraps for now. Oh and I recently switched to cougar fans and I personally couldn't be happier! I'll post pics tonight!


----------



## chinmi

Dear HAF XB club member, i got a question to ask. I'm planning on getting this case (or the XM, but the XM is out of stock atm in my local dealer).
I planning to move from my old case to this XB, but i got a few question regarding clearance issue with my current hardware. this 3 item especially :

club 3d hd 6990 around 310mm length, will it collide with no 2 :
corsair h100 push pull 4 fan radiator, which make the thickness is around push fan-rad-pull fan = 25mm + 25mm + 25mm thickness. the "push fan" can easily put in front of the case, that makes the rad and the pull fan inside the case, that makes around 50mm clearance on the inside has been taken by the h100. will it collide with no 1 ??
corsair ax 1200 power supply around 200mm length
will all those 3 will fit in this case ? i almost certain that no 3 will fit... but will no 1 will fit if no 2 is using push pull fan setup ??

thanks in advance


----------



## aofjax

Hi all. I officially now can join the Haf-XB Club and am loving my new case! Since I saw a few posts regarding if a h100/100i with a push/pull setup and if a x60 Kraken can fit, I decided to put matters into my own hand, and decided to buy 4 performance PWN 140mm fans and a x60 Kraken and see if I can fit the setup into the front intake fan area.

Why am I spending $200 on a AIO water cooling setup instead of a custom? Several reasons. For one, I too am curious if a 280mm push/pull setup can work in this case (with hopefully little to no modding). Also, at the end of the year I will be buying a whole new computer based on the Haswell or Ivy Bridge-E socket 2011 depending on the benchmarks so this current computer will be donated to my younger brother. He isn't exactly computer knowledgeable so he wants the maximum cooling with little to no maintenance. The cpu on this computer is a i7 860 socket 1156 too, so if I can push an extreme overclock on one of the hottest first gen i7 processors with good temps I'm sure the same setup can work on the future i7s haswell/ivy bridge/broadwell with good overclocks and temps. Likewise, I could buy a XSPC 240 Cooling Kit at the same price range, but the problem is it has a dual bay reservoir that will take up both "5.25 drives on the Haf-XB, and I would prefer to have at least 1 open one for a blueray burner instead of resorting to an external drive. Lastly, I want to see if I can get close or match custom water temps with this $200 (since it would cost around that anyways if not more) AIO setup with little maintenance.

Anyways, on to the setup. If I can manage to fit a x60 Kraken in push/pull, at the minimum, I'm sure most ppl can then fit a h100/100i push/pull or even a h110 so I decided to buy the Kraken. My current cpu cooler is also a Noctua NH-D14 so if you don't want to skip back dozens of pages to see if it will fit in this case, as a owner it fits (minus a 200mm fan on top). It performs great, but it maxs out at 71-73c on prime on a 4.0ghz overclock on my i7 860, a little too close to the 73c Intel recommends on this cpu. My goal though is to hit extreme overclocks on this processor to at least match a i7 3770k clock, or around 20% with benchmarks from a Nehalem/Lynnfield to Ivy Bridge so if my math isn't too bad, around 4.3ghz (rounded up) fully stable 24/7. Normally that seems to be easy on a custom LC setup but not so much with a CLC on a 1st gen i7 so my goal is to first hit 4.3ghz WITH HT (otherwise whats the point of a 860 versus 750).

For the fans, I decided to try 4 of the Akasa 140mm Viper since its noise is rated at 26 db and is at a 110.61 CFM (141.75 m3/h) with max static air pressure 3.12 mm H2O. I also wanted to try them due to limited tests on them so I might as well see if there is a good performance 140mm radiator fan versus the 120mm variants. At the worst, if they don't do well, I can always replace those noisy front intake fans on the Haf-XB







.

For testing, I will mount the Noctua first several times until I get the same average temps each time to make sure there is no error in the mount and measure the load temp on prime at 4.0ghz. I will also be using Gelid GC Extreme TIM recommended by ehume on all mounts and for the x60 Kraken so different pastes won't skew the temp results. All of this will be performed WITH THE CASE CLOSED. I've always wondered why reviewers do tests on open benches when you will be installing the cooler inside the case most of the time and so affect the temps accordingly. Though I understand its for the purpose of eliminating bad airflow situations in the case, I will be doing it inside of the Haf-XB for the testing. Ambient temp will be about 20c or around 68f (since we don't use air conditioning in winter







). I will then mount the x60 Kraken first with the stock fans and take temps at 4.0ghz on load with prime at extreme and quiet, then do the same with 2 Akasa Vipers and lastly, see if I can fit 4 Vipers for push/pull and take 4.0ghz prime load temps. If I get bored enough, I might test the Vipers on the Noctua as well in 1, 2, and 3 fan config to see if they test well on the heatsink.

I should start testing a week from now and will post all my results to you in this topic including the cost of everything, pictures, and finally my thoughts. Remember, I'm doing this for you too so you don't have to spend $200 without knowing









My specs:

Intel i7 860 socket 1156 cpu 2.8ghz w HT
16 GB (2x8) Muskin Blackline DDR3 dual channel 1600 Memory
Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD4P (rev 1) socket 1156 Motherboard
HIS Radeon 7870 GHZ Edition Graphics Card
2 Western Digital Velociraptor 250GB Hard Drives in Raid 0 (no SSD due to bad early Marvell drivers)
Windows Vista 64 bit ultimate
Rosewill 1000W Bronze Power Supply (still chuggin along)
Cooler Master Haf-XB Case









Any thoughts on testing/setup?


----------



## krisxzx

A little update sorry about the poor quality :/


----------



## shanker

I was thinking of doing a custom loop kit for the CPU(2500K) and GPU(GTX 680) from XSPC but where is a good place to learn about the pumps and stuff to pick the right gear out?

My 680 is loud even at stock and it annoys the crap out of me.


----------



## wqbc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinmi*
> 
> Dear HAF XB club member, i got a question to ask. I'm planning on getting this case (or the XM, but the XM is out of stock atm in my local dealer).
> I planning to move from my old case to this XB, but i got a few question regarding clearance issue with my current hardware. this 3 item especially :
> 
> club 3d hd 6990 around 310mm length, will it collide with no 2 :
> corsair h100 push pull 4 fan radiator, which make the thickness is around push fan-rad-pull fan = 25mm + 25mm + 25mm thickness. the "push fan" can easily put in front of the case, that makes the rad and the pull fan inside the case, that makes around 50mm clearance on the inside has been taken by the h100. will it collide with no 1 ??
> corsair ax 1200 power supply around 200mm length
> will all those 3 will fit in this case ? i almost certain that no 3 will fit... but will no 1 will fit if no 2 is using push pull fan setup ??
> 
> thanks in advance


i can barely fit my 6970 (275mm) with h100 push pull with 5mm left before it hits the fan. :/



and a 1200w psu will fit fine was worried myself but it was no prob had 4cm between the psu and the 3,5"












damn next post is 1337 love to see how well the activity on this forum is


----------



## ZzmattzZ

IMAG0211.jpg 566k .jpg file

hi new to overclock, slightly modded haf xb here


----------



## Thrall

@aofjax, If you want maximum performance you might want to try Yate-Loon's 14cm fans. I picked up 4 of them for my 280mm radiator and they are supposed to put out 30CFM more than the Viper at similar if not better pressure.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27361

You might also want to look into Indigo Extreme TIM if you want a few C drop in temps, although it's expensive.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=34664

I'm not a pro at overclocking, but as long as my Intel cpu's stay under 80C while under a 24 hour prime test and stay under 70 during encoding I'm happy. How are your temps otherwise?


----------



## Ramsey77

SCHWEET! I won a Xigmatek Dark Knight 2 Black Hawk Edition cpu cooler for my XB! 













http://www.overclock.net/t/1357054/xigmatek-dk2-night-hawk-edition-vs-water-cooling/0_50#post_19238718

http://www.overclock.net/t/1357054/xigmatek-dk2-night-hawk-edition-vs-water-cooling/150_50#post_19404394


----------



## Nsango

@chinmi

Your AX1200 is the same length as my 1000HX. It will fit but it may feel a bit snug if you're using lots of modular cables. That being said, I didnt need as many as before since this case provides better cooling than my previous case with way fewer fans.

The important thing to remember, is that you will have to remove at least one to make space for the xdoc power connector & SATA connectors.
Again only one at the top row probably 3rd from the right if i remember correctly maybe the forth.

As for the rest of the hardware I can't say for sure but from what i can tell its 2 inches longer than a gtx 680 so that would be cutting it close. I have 670s on a PCB the same size as a 680 with 140mm fans mounted internally and there is not that much room left. as you can see even in my bad pics.


----------



## Cind3r

Im using a thermaltake 1200w in my HAF XB and its length is 180mm (max recommended by CM) Using L sata cables there is enough room to run a ID1/2 OD3/4 watercooling tube through







also i have trifire 7970's so there is enough room for cables.

I would strongly recommend not exceding the CM max PSU length of 180mm or you may risk damage to x-dock.


----------



## black7hought

I just ordered one from NewEgg. I plan on transferring my "Phenom" sig rig to it minus a few fans and the custom loop. I plan on using the Corsair H60 I've got lying around for cooling and replacing all the fans with four of my 120mm red CM fans. The only concern I have is some of the reviews mention the hot swap bays killing hard drives. Is this true and if so should I just remove the hot swap connector/adapter?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Just be sure you plug the molex power plug in correctly as that seems to be the cause of the dying HDD's mystery


----------



## LostKauz

i just ordered one as well yesterday and should get it tomarrow. i plan on just removing the hot swap interface plate. my theory is that it cant be good to run 2 drives off a single molex connector and since i can just remove it and wire it up like normal why wouldnt i.


----------



## M3galomaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cind3r*
> 
> Im using a thermaltake 1200w in my HAF XB and its length is 180mm (max recommended by CM) Using L sata cables there is enough room to run a ID1/2 OD3/4 watercooling tube through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i have trifire 7970's so there is enough room for cables.
> 
> I would strongly recommend not exceding the CM max PSU length of 180mm or you may risk damage to x-dock.


Hey cind3r, awesome rig! Where did u get those bad to the bone orange fittings from?


----------



## black7hought

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Just be sure you plug the molex power plug in correctly as that seems to be the cause of the dying HDD's mystery


Thanks for the advice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> i just ordered one as well yesterday and should get it tomarrow. i plan on just removing the hot swap interface plate. my theory is that it cant be good to run 2 drives off a single molex connector and since i can just remove it and wire it up like normal why wouldnt i.


I'll probably do that to be on the safe side.


----------



## M3galomaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black7hought*
> 
> Thanks for the advice.
> I'll probably do that to be on the safe side.


Ya I when i custom sleeved my PSU I accidentally flipped the molex connector and it shorted out my HDD, luckily it had no effect on my SSD which was also in the xdock at the time


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3galomaniac*
> 
> Ya I when i custom sleeved my PSU I accidentally flipped the molex connector and it shorted out my HDD, luckily it had no effect on my SSD which was also in the xdock at the time


I burned up my fan controller doing the same thing.


----------



## Fooliobass

I am still working on putting together everything for my Xb build, but it is coming together.

In for the club, I will update when I have time for a build log.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> i just ordered one as well yesterday and should get it tomarrow. i plan on just removing the hot swap interface plate. my theory is that it cant be good to run 2 drives off a single molex connector and since i can just remove it and wire it up like normal why wouldnt i.


Uh, quality PSU's will have no problem powering multiple HDD's on a single 12v molex rail line, LOTS of people do it all the time.


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Uh, quality PSU's will have no problem powering multiple HDD's on a single 12v molex rail line, LOTS of people do it all the time.


I agree as well. Powering multiple HDDs on a single molex rail is no problem. Used quite a few of those molex to 2x SATA power adapters before during the early days of SATA. Some of them are still running strong. The X-Connect dock is pretty much the same exact thing.

The only thing that I do worry about is powering a GPU on a molex rail. That to me, I see more of a risk than a couple HDD off the same connector.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Actually, I use a single SATA rail to power my HDD, SSD and OPTICAL drive, no issues.


----------



## Adenilson

News,i saw now...interesting


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Lame, that REALLY should be a SATA Power connector CoolerMaster, ditch the damn molex connector already....


----------



## BENSON519

No
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black7hought*
> 
> I just ordered one from NewEgg. I plan on transferring my "Phenom" sig rig to it minus a few fans and the custom loop. I plan on using the Corsair H60 I've got lying around for cooling and replacing all the fans with four of my 120mm red CM fans. The only concern I have is some of the reviews mention the hot swap bays killing hard drives. Is this true and if so should I just remove the hot swap connector/adapter?[/quot
> It didn't burn up my hard drives but I also removed the adapter anyways! I would say to just get rid of it


----------



## BENSON519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> No
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *black7hought*
> 
> I just ordered one from NewEgg. I plan on transferring my "Phenom" sig rig to it minus a few fans and the custom loop. I plan on using the Corsair H60 I've got lying around for cooling and replacing all the fans with four of my 120mm red CM fans. The only concern I have is some of the reviews mention the hot swap bays killing hard drives. Is this true and if so should I just remove the hot swap connector/adapter?[/quot
> It didn't burn up my hard drives but I also removed the adapter anyways! I would say to just get rid of it
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry stupid phone. Remove it. Save the hassle and worry. Not worth using the pcb board if you are already questioning it. I took mine out to be safe!
Click to expand...


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adenilson*
> 
> News,i saw now...interesting


Interesting that CM has an alternate circuit board for the hotswap. Either they have had defects or complaints about the original design.

I get why they use molex though. Much easier to daisy chain it into the molex connectors the fans are using.


----------



## Mandrake7062

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cind3r*
> 
> Im using a thermaltake 1200w in my HAF XB and its length is 180mm (max recommended by CM) Using L sata cables there is enough room to run a ID1/2 OD3/4 watercooling tube through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i have trifire 7970's so there is enough room for cables.
> 
> I would strongly recommend not exceding the CM max PSU length of 180mm or you may risk damage to x-dock.


This looks very interesting what your doing here. You took out that little bay for the ssd drives and dumped your pump in there. 3/4 od? Fittings?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Interesting that CM has an alternate circuit board for the hotswap. Either they have had defects or complaints about the original design.
> 
> I get why they use molex though. Much easier to daisy chain it into the molex connectors the fans are using.


People plugging in the molex connector backwards was the big one, so the new one has reverse voltage protection along with better surge supression and more capacitors. The layout of the SATA ports also made it very tight for people with large PSU's to use the cabling ports and the molex plug, so hence the 90 degree change and flexible molex connector. Still think it should be SATA power though,


----------



## yukkerz

Hello everyone. Just built this amazing little thing last night after a visit to my local micro center. Also some help from a friend.







Very Happy with this case.


----------



## Raid-The-Roach

Hey everyone! Got my HAF XB in, just finished migrating my old build in this thing. I gotta say, it's an awesome case, but I never realized how difficult it is assembling things with the mobo tray inside the computer. I'll post more pics after I tweak a few more things.


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adenilson*
> 
> News,i saw now...interesting


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Interesting that CM has an alternate circuit board for the hotswap. Either they have had defects or complaints about the original design.
> 
> I get why they use molex though. Much easier to daisy chain it into the molex connectors the fans are using.
> 
> 
> 
> People plugging in the molex connector backwards was the big one, so the new one has reverse voltage protection along with better surge supression and more capacitors. The layout of the SATA ports also made it very tight for people with large PSU's to use the cabling ports and the molex plug, so hence the 90 degree change and flexible molex connector. Still think it should be SATA power though,
Click to expand...

Exactly! Now my question is.. When will this new hotswap pbc be available to buy online?

I will be using the hotswap feature of this case quite often and I'm willing to upgrade to this new pbc before finishing my build. Thanks for posting this video Adenilson.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

CM rep said not to bother asking customer service for them until summer apparently


----------



## M3galomaniac

Hey all,

Heres an update on my rig:

I Changed my Corsair H50 out for a custom loop, Plus I'm essentially finished sleeving my whole rig!









Specs:
Radiator: XSPC RX120 Rad
Pump: EK DCP 2.0
CPU Block: XSPC Raystorm AMD block W/ Orange LEDs
Reservoir: FrozenQ 250mm Reactor Core Extreme W/Orange UV tubes
Tubing: Feser Company 3/8" ID Black hose
Fittings: Various Koolance QDC's and barbs, various EK angle adapters
Coolant: Mayhems Pastel Gigabyte Orange

Going from the H50 to this loop has reduced my P95 temps from 74C to 60C! I"m super happy with all the products I used to make this loop! Everything has worked well beyond my expectations!

Pics:


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Very nice themed build indeed! All I can think of it Halloween looking at it lol!


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Newegg currently has HAF XB for Free Shipping and $10 rebate! No exscuze not to buy one now if you've been waiting!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119265


----------



## t77snapshot

Then why would they release the video so soon?







Gay.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> CM rep said not to bother asking customer service for them until summer apparently


Thanks for the quick reply BE


----------



## Pandora's Box

So I have this case coming in on Tuesday (hopefully). Been thinking about the best way to setup the fans. I ordered 2 140mm Noctua fans to replace the front 120mm and also ordered a 120mm Noctua for the rear. Got the 200mm fan also. I was thinking about having the front and rear fans all being intake and having the top 200mm fan as an exhaust fan. My theory behind this is that heat rises. I run crossfire 7970's (both coolers are not reference design so heat is expelled back into the case), So I was thinking if I had the 200mm fan as an intake it would just push the heat from the video cards directly onto the motherboards creating a hot spot. Where as if I had the 2 140mm front fans as intake they could push air onto the video cards which could then be expelled via the top 200mm fan as exhaust. Having the rear 120mm fan as intake allows fresh cold air to go directly onto the cpu heatsink. Currently I'm using the stock intel heatsink but I do have a Corsair H50 lying around not being used. If I used that I think it would be best to setup the rear fan as an exhaust fan with the radiator from the H50 attached to it. Thoughts?


----------



## Cind3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandrake7062*
> 
> This looks very interesting what your doing here. You took out that little bay for the ssd drives and dumped your pump in there. 3/4 od? Fittings?


Yeah 3/4 fittings, should have stuck to barb fittings though. im having issues with these.

I lobe how most of the internals of this case are screwed in rather than rivited


----------



## Cind3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3galomaniac*
> 
> Hey cind3r, awesome rig! Where did u get those bad to the bone orange fittings from?


They are just Bitspower G1/4 Deep Blood Red 1/2 Compression Fitting however the batch that i got from an Australian supplier are orange.








The others that i ordered are the same color as the pump mod kit. strange...


----------



## 02ssei

I started to build my XB today and discovered the "C" hole in the mobo tray is too big and not threaded to hold a stand off. Kind of annoyed as my Switch 810 is torn down and now I'm stuck until I get a new mobo tray. What's the best way to contact CM customer service?


----------



## Ramsey77

Either contact the resident CM hardware rep here onsite, or check this out:


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> So I have this case coming in on Tuesday (hopefully). Been thinking about the best way to setup the fans. I ordered 2 140mm Noctua fans to replace the front 120mm


Note:

Don't forget that CM intended the (optional) _140mm_ fans to be installed on the inside _only_. If you want to mount them on the outside? you may have to trim sections of the plastic front panel in order for it to fit properly.

example by Ramsey77


----------



## Pandora's Box

Yeah I saw that. Figured mounting them on the inside would provide a cleaner look anyway, considering Noctua's color choices on their fans is striking to say the least heh.


----------



## LostKauz

Ok guys I just ordered a h100i without thinking im running dual 7950s that are 11 inches long can I stillv squeeze a rad in push/ pull.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> i just ordered one as well yesterday and should get it tomarrow. i plan on just removing the hot swap interface plate. my theory is that it cant be good to run 2 drives off a single molex connector and since i can just remove it and wire it up like normal why wouldnt i.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, quality PSU's will have no problem powering multiple HDD's on a single 12v molex rail line, LOTS of people do it all the time.
Click to expand...

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2

What about with a fan controller and the nzxt hue. I just figured its not riveted in so might as well lose it.


----------



## Thrall

Thanks to Binary (and V.me) I just ordered my HAF XB for $80 after rebate and shipping!


----------



## M3galomaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> So I have this case coming in on Tuesday (hopefully). Been thinking about the best way to setup the fans. I ordered 2 140mm Noctua fans to replace the front 120mm and also ordered a 120mm Noctua for the rear. Got the 200mm fan also. I was thinking about having the front and rear fans all being intake and having the top 200mm fan as an exhaust fan. My theory behind this is that heat rises. I run crossfire 7970's (both coolers are not reference design so heat is expelled back into the case), So I was thinking if I had the 200mm fan as an intake it would just push the heat from the video cards directly onto the motherboards creating a hot spot. Where as if I had the 2 140mm front fans as intake they could push air onto the video cards which could then be expelled via the top 200mm fan as exhaust. Having the rear 120mm fan as intake allows fresh cold air to go directly onto the cpu heatsink. Currently I'm using the stock intel heatsink but I do have a Corsair H50 lying around not being used. If I used that I think it would be best to setup the rear fan as an exhaust fan with the radiator from the H50 attached to it. Thoughts?


This is how I had my rig set up before I swapped out my H50 for a Custom Loop. The H50 did the job well, but I needed a larger heatsink to deal with overclock temps, and I was also worried about having to have the H50 rad mounted sideways (chance of dry running the pump if the fluid in the rad ever ran low).


----------



## M3galomaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Very nice themed build indeed! All I can think of it Halloween looking at it lol!


Thanks! I've got one last thing to do to the case to finish off this rig. I need a rotary tool however and I've been waiting for them to go on sale. I checked Canadian Tire today and the kit I want just went on sale. Hopefully later this week I will have some time to work on it and finally finish this thing off!

If you think it looks spooky now wait until I'm done!


----------



## Ashuiegi

just crammed my h110 for the gpu and my antec 920 for the cpu , it a bit hard to close but great colling


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> just crammed my h110 for the gpu and my antec 920 for the cpu , it a bit hard to close but great colling


That is an interesting fan configuration, are you going to have an intake fan some where or leave the side panels off?


----------



## Ashuiegi

i have the two 80 on the bottom and the side pannel already have some quiet open aera. for the moment my 200mm on top is not as intake because of dust but it's a possibility if i had issues. the problems now is that it s very hard to close with the 200mm on top because of the 920. i have to push hard on the fan frame and i dont like that,.... i could dismount the 200mm every time i open but it s a bit long. my pull fan is already on the outside , we can barely see it on the picture.


----------



## LostKauz

Heres mine in its current state.

H100i, nzxt hue, as5, and another sp120 inc.
Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ashuiegi

Heres mine in its current state.

H100i, nzxt hue, as5, and another sp120 inc.
Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2[/quote]

what temp are you getting on your cards ?


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> Heres mine in its current state.
> 
> H100i, nzxt hue, as5, and another sp120 inc.
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


what temp are you getting on your cards ?[/quote]

Max I see when I run unigine valley is 71* on the first card

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ashuiegi

so the hottest at 71 ? that s not bad i was scared of temp with cards so close i might give it a try ,.....


----------



## LostKauz

yea im thinking i could lower them but setting the fan speeds myself at certain temps but at the moment its set to auto.


----------



## tommydeholz

just ordered mine









greets from germany


----------



## tastegw

my build is nearing completion

(teaser photo)


----------



## Mandrake7062

That vent looks pretty cool!!


----------



## BENSON519

Does anyone know if the Bitfenix spectre pro 230mm fan will fit on top of the xb case, or will the 200mm fit as well, I know cm has different mounts because i have tried a few other fans that dont fit the stock holes.


----------



## Ashuiegi

230 can t fit on top , on top you got 200 ones.
i read that they don't fit well too, i would say mod or zip ties or go get the cm one


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> Does anyone know if the Bitfenix spectre pro 230mm fan will fit on top of the xb case, or will the 200mm fit as well, I know cm has different mounts because i have tried a few other fans that dont fit the stock holes.


The 200mm Bitfenix spectre pro does fit in my system, but only two of the four Cooler Master HAF XB top fan mounts align with the Bitfenix fan:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1343396/...haf-xb-dual-xeon-sandy-bridge-ep-lga-2011-atx

I used two Nexus silicon fan mounts and that keeps the fan very stable:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1343396/...haf-xb-dual-xeon-sandy-bridge-ep-lga-2011-atx

Initially, I tried using a stock CoolerMaster 200mm fan, but it is 30mm high and didn't clear the top of both Artic Freezer i30 heat pipes. Here are my temperature measurements with and without the top fan in place:

Idle Performance - No Top Fan

CPU1 Average Core Temperature 32C
CPU2 Average Core Temperature 34C

Idle Performance - BitFenix Top Fan

CPU1 Average Core Temperature 30C
CPU2 Average Core Temperature 32C

Using the BitFenix case fan dropped idle temperatures 2C or about 6%. The fan is very quiet mainly because it spins at 700 RPM.


----------



## BENSON519

I have the cooler master 200mm blue led fan in it right now but I am not happy with it. The fan blades wobble really bad and makes the whole case look like crap! Need to get something better that has blue led lights


----------



## BENSON519

I just ordered 3 140 mm bitfenix fans because they have 140 and 120mm mounts on them. 2 for the front and hopefully it should fit on the back 120mm fan mount. "Should fit"


----------



## circeseye

ok with this case concerning airflow. with the h220 blowing in. what direction would the 200 on top be blowing (in case or out). and if the 200 is blowing in should an 80 be added to the back to aid in air getting blown out of case. im trying to figure out to keep air flowing smooth with no binding if you know what i mean.
also concerning the lower area is anything really needed down there for air. besides the ps theres only going to be a ssd and maybe a regular hdd. the front slots will have the extra hdd's


----------



## mavisky

With a H220 pulling air in i'd use the top fan as en exhaust along with the rear 120mm as an exhaust. Pull heat away from your GPU's. I'm not currently running a top fan and can't honestly say I saw any consistent temperature changes while using the Coolermaster 200mm fan on the top in either push or pull.


----------



## circeseye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> With a H220 pulling air in i'd use the top fan as en exhaust along with the rear 120mm as an exhaust. Pull heat away from your GPU's. I'm not currently running a top fan and can't honestly say I saw any consistent temperature changes while using the Coolermaster 200mm fan on the top in either push or pull.


wait theres a 120mm in the back (didnt realize that) hmmm would a 120mm radiator added the the h220 with a gpu waterblock be ideal? or maybe the 120mm radiator separate for the gpu waterblock.even.


----------



## waldowohin

I have been lurking this thread for sometime. I actually own a HAF-XB (will post pics after I get one more thing installed in my case).

I was wondering with the Evo 212 cooler what is a good recommendation for the 200mm top case fan? I am having issues trying to figure out if i have to go with the 20mm thick or a regular 30mm thick fan.


----------



## jassilamba

Hey guys, I was able to pick up this awesome case at my local microcenter open box for $50.00 (was missing the box, documentation and whatever else comes in the box). I could not say no for the price, will post a pic soon. Presently using it for storage of old PC stuff, but plan on using it as a test bench. And looks like a EATX board will fit in.

Its a really nice case and I look forward to enjoy it.


----------



## BENSON519

If you look up the coolermaster n520 cpu cooler, I have about 3/4" between cooler and coolermaster 200mm fan. Just see what the height difference is between your cpu cooler and mine!


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *circeseye*
> 
> wait theres a 120mm in the back (didnt realize that) hmmm would a 120mm radiator added the the h220 with a gpu waterblock be ideal? or maybe the 120mm radiator separate for the gpu waterblock.even.


Just a warning though, if you run a rear radiator you probably wont' have room for a 200mm fan up top. I just barely did and that was only because I mounted me H80 with one fan on the back side of the case. I still have it setup like this to get better airflow over the northbridge as the radiator would otherwise completely cover it.


----------



## waldowohin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> If you look up the coolermaster n520 cpu cooler, I have about 3/4" between cooler and coolermaster 200mm fan. Just see what the height difference is between your cpu cooler and mine!


From what I can tell the EVO is 18MM taller. Which translates to .7 inches. Which leads me with no room left. I will have to use a slimline (20mm thick) case fan then if i want a 200mm fan.

Anyone have any good suggestions on a 20mm thick 200mm fan?


----------



## Nortec

Hey guys...im looking for a fan controller with 0-12V output so i can use it as an LED dimmer anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Hey guys...im looking for a fan controller with 0-12V output so i can use it as an LED dimmer anyone got any suggestions?


Don't know how much you want to spend, but i like the Lamptron FC5V2.


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Don't know how much you want to spend, but i like the Lamptron FC5V2.


Yeah i saw that on your LED Lighting thread. Was looking for something a bit cheaper than that.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Yeah i saw that on your LED Lighting thread. Was looking for something a bit cheaper than that.


I thought your name looked familiar.


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I thought your name looked familiar.










Yeah order the LED's from Hitlights and all the necessary things like wires, heatshrinks etc and now looking for a fan controller to use as a dimmer


----------



## LostKauz

*BAM!*

what do you think?


----------



## LostKauz

errhmm double post..


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> *BAM!*
> 
> what do you think?


Nicely done.


----------



## LostKauz

^^ thanks sir.

also just realized your in iowa as well.


----------



## LostKauz

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mavisky

Looks good. Thought that motherboard looked familiar, then I checked your specs.


----------



## BENSON519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waldowohin*
> 
> From what I can tell the EVO is 18MM taller. Which translates to .7 inches. Which leads me with no room left. I will have to use a slimline (20mm thick) case fan then if i want a 200mm fan.
> 
> Anyone have any good suggestions on a 20mm thick 200mm fan?[jus
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waldowohin*
> 
> From what I can tell the EVO is 18MM taller. Which translates to .7 inches. Which leads me with no room left. I will have to use a slimline (20mm thick) case fan then if i want a 200mm fan.
> 
> Anyone have any good suggestions on a 20mm thick 200mm fan?[/quo
> 
> I just checked and 18mm will be to little room. Just by a hair. Lol
Click to expand...


----------



## waldowohin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waldowohin*
> 
> From what I can tell the EVO is 18MM taller. Which translates to .7 inches. Which leads me with no room left. I will have to use a slimline (20mm thick) case fan then if i want a 200mm fan.
> 
> Anyone have any good suggestions on a 20mm thick 200mm fan?[jus
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waldowohin*
> 
> From what I can tell the EVO is 18MM taller. Which translates to .7 inches. Which leads me with no room left. I will have to use a slimline (20mm thick) case fan then if i want a 200mm fan.
> 
> Anyone have any good suggestions on a 20mm thick 200mm fan?[/quo
> 
> I just checked and 18mm will be to little room. Just by a hair. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> I just order a bitfenix 200mm fan. one of the 20mm thick ones. I saw that only 2 of the mounts actually mount up. I will have to play with it a bit to get it secure. thanks all.
> 
> I will post my build as soon as Xoxide ships me cable adapters.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Wish I had the kinda money to buy dual Asus DirectII CU GPU's


----------



## LostKauz

Tax refund in combo with my birthday was my justification for it.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Wish I had the kinda money to buy dual Asus DirectII CU GPU's


*Pats on back* Me too little buddy......me too.









Got my Cougars installed today. These fans are really nice in both form and function. They feel substantial in your hands.


----------



## BENSON519

If we are going to wish and dream. I wish my case had a intel 3970k cpu with a gtx Titan or sli with a custom water cooling setup all around. Lol. I WISH


----------



## M3galomaniac

Here's a sneak peek at what I'm working on with my rig.

I've recently discovered how AWESOME Fluorsecent orange acrylic looks under UV and I just had to incorporate it into my build!



Also, sorry about the crummy pic, it was taken with my phone


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> *Pats on back* Me too little buddy......me too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my Cougars installed today. These fans are really nice in both form and function. They feel substantial in your hands.


If those Cougers had white blades, i'd try em out but i'm sticking with my Gelid Silent 12's.


----------



## black7hought

I received my case yesterday and moved my rig over to it today. I'm loving this case so far.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ericnrmrf

Haf xb
7970
Asrock 990fx extreme9
Noctua nh-d14
Sp120 rear fan
Af120 front fans


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericnrmrf*
> 
> 
> 
> Haf xb
> 7970
> Asrock 990fx extreme9
> Noctua nh-d14
> Sp120 rear fan
> Af120 front fans


put the red ring on the sp120

also cable management is possible in this case LOADS of tie down spots.

edit: just noticed you did tie them down. maybe route them all through the center spot if you can to keep it tidier.


----------



## LostKauz

Heres my wish...

i wish we could put a poll up to see how many owners run theres with the top panel off etc. i personally run mine with the top off all other pieces attached.


----------



## mr. biggums

My junky cellphone pic, but this is mine i'm running two disconnect directly connected to my blocks for easy tray removal


This second one shows off my messy cable management but my pump placement as well, funny enough the pump mount fits perfectly with the hard drive cage's mounting holes make's it easy


----------



## mavisky

I run mine complete, but will soon be ordering the clear plexi top for it. For those who have both i'm assuming the opening is the same size between the plexi and the mesh?


----------



## tommydeholz

the stock fans are REALY loud...


----------



## v1ral

Quick question.
Can I fit an x58 classified in this little guy?I plan on building a pedestal for the extra water cooling stuff I have.


----------



## LostKauz

I dont really like the clear top the window is too small imo. I plan on cutting a piece of plexi for a top.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Look what the FedEx man just dropped off











Now just to wait on my 3-in-2 5.25" converter and another 16GB of RAM and I'll be ready to transfer my rig over


----------



## Cind3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> This second one shows off my messy cable management but my pump placement as well, funny enough the pump mount fits perfectly with the hard drive cage's mounting holes make's it easy


Lucky you!!!







I had to drill holes for my pump to fit. Also needed to drill holes in the pumps mount rails to make it lower to fit on the bottom level. So i guess my pump is pimped.
Old photo. i have since change the orentation of the pump to fit another RAD in.


Its the great thing about this case is you can fit a 160mm (dual 80mm) RAD at the bottom and a 120mm and 240mm on top







great for a fully internal build like mine.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cind3r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> This second one shows off my messy cable management but my pump placement as well, funny enough the pump mount fits perfectly with the hard drive cage's mounting holes make's it easy
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to drill holes for my pump to fit. Also needed to drill holes in the pumps mount rails to make it lower to fit on the bottom level. So i guess my pump is pimped.
> Old photo. i have since change the orentation of the pump to fit another RAD in.
> 
> 
> Its the great thing about this case is you can fit a 160mm (dual 80mm) RAD at the bottom and a 120mm and 240mm on top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great for a fully internal build like mine.
Click to expand...

Maybe in the next revision of the case they could make the 5.25 easily removable and have a dual 120mm fan spots from front to back on the case floor, it's not the most ideal to loose the 5.25" spot's but using a pump/res combo like mine could make it easily manageable.


----------



## Cind3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> Maybe in the next revision of the case they could make the 5.25 easily removable and have a dual 120mm fan spots from front to back on the case floor, it's not the most ideal to loose the 5.25" spot's but using a pump/res combo like mine could make it easily manageable.


+1







I like that idea.

also make a changeable unit for the X-Dock to make it 2x 5.25 bays if you dont want the X-Dock.


----------



## LostKauz

So took better pics with a different camera. (not my note II, think it was a power shot or something similiar)

*lets creep up on her.*

*little further.*

*mmm.*

*Clearance between back side of rad fans and my 7950s*

*Believe it or not this has lowered my sandwhiched gpus temps about 10c*

*lit*

*kinda blurry







*

*GPUs*

*H100i pump/block*

*One of my more favorite shots*


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Quick question.
> Can I fit an x58 classified in this little guy?I plan on building a pedestal for the extra water cooling stuff I have.


I'm not sure if that is any bigger than my motherboard but it should fit.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> I'm not sure if that is any bigger than my motherboard but it should fit.


I used to live in Erie, PA. Went to Gannon.

I know a EATX board fits fine. Here how mine looks right now with 2 titans and a rampage iv extreme in there (just got the parts last night so nothing hooked up yet)


----------



## Ashuiegi

Please just tell me you not gonna use this intel cooler on your cpu with 2 titan in your rig ?


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> Please just tell me you not gonna use this intel cooler on your cpu with 2 titan in your rig ?


Just a temp, the xb is my test bench, and I'm waiting for the 900D to arrive that will house all this which will have a custom loop. But for now I did order the phanteks pe14 (whatever its called) in black and white. But maybe just for kicks I should put water blocks on the GPUs and leave the stock intel cooler on.


----------



## shanker

Ordered the Swiftech H220 and an Accelero Artic II for my 2500K and GTX680(which is silly loud at ambient). I'll post up pics when I get it all in.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shanker*
> 
> Ordered the Swiftech H220 and an Accelero Artic II for my 2500K and GTX680(which is silly loud at ambient). I'll post up pics when I get it all in.


WIsh the limits on the website were different for buying and selling. I have two Arctic Accellero Twin Turbo units sitting in boxes missing only a few little aluminum fin addons that I need to sell for dirt cheap.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> I used to live in Erie, PA. Went to Gannon.
> 
> I know a EATX board fits fine. Here how mine looks right now with 2 titans and a rampage iv extreme in there (just got the parts last night so nothing hooked up yet)


Wow, I officially hate you


----------



## black7hought

Installed my 200mm fan and put the side panels on.


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black7hought*
> 
> Installed my 200mm fan and put the side panels on.


nice can we see the insides?

edit: whats hung over the top panel? wifi adapter plugged into a usb extender?


----------



## WeiZhong

Hi all! I'm using this case as my first build but I need some help with the mobo selection. And some fans! Which would you guys recommend? (Corsair AF series?)
Here's a list of the parts I'm getting.
CPU: i5-3570k
Mobo: either the asrock z77 extreme4 or extreme4m or any suggestion
CPU cooler: cooler master hyper 212 evo
Ram: corsair vengeance 8gb dual channel
Psu: seasonic x-660
Hdd: seagate barracuda 1tb
Gpu: msi r7850 2gb power edition
Case: As you all know!!

Is there any reason to use a matx mobo or just go with atx mobo? This is a more budget build.  thanks


----------



## Ashuiegi

i would get a cheaper psu, hdd, case and try to get a good deal on a 2500k if it can help you get a 7870 or 7950.
but it s only if it s for gamming.

like a corsair cx500m for psu
500 gb caviar blue for hdd
and a cooler master centurion 5 II or a corsair carbide 200R


----------



## LostKauz

Ill just post one, though i have several i could upload that i just took.


----------



## WeiZhong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> i would get a cheaper psu, hdd, case and try to get a good deal on a 2500k if it can help you get a 7870 or 7950.
> but it s only if it s for gamming.
> 
> like a corsair cx500m for psu
> 500 gb caviar blue for hdd
> and a cooler master centurion 5 II or a corsair carbide 200R


Due to the availability(I live in Singapore(Asia)), it's better to get up to date parts as there are easier to get and cheaper. i will take them into consideration. How does the tx 650m sound or maybe the m2ii-620w? i might run crossfire in near future. As for the hdd, there are at 90 buck which is pretty good. Yup, this build is mainly for gaming! Is the 200r any good?

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Ashuiegi

the 200 R look honest for the price but it only about 30 bucks cheaper then haf xb which is better i think and better looking. it is only saving you couple of bucks and you lose a lot of specs so i was sugesting that if you're too tight on budget to get a 7870 or 7950 . because i think you ll get more benefit in game from better gpu then from the case or the extra hdd space but you know best what you computer will be used for and it depend on the resolution of your screen , maybe you want a nice computer over the best perf , in which case go for the haf xb all the time or even the haf X because the price is going down slowly.


----------



## j0sh

I just ordered this case to replace my 800d case. Wanted something smaller and different. Looks like it will be a good build. Can't wait.


----------



## M3galomaniac

Heres a quick update on my acrylic mod


























What do u guys think?


----------



## j0sh

Not quite sure what you have going there


----------



## BENSON519

It's a start but needs some more fine details than that, Acrylic looks cool but the horrible wiring and the fan that isn't mounted sticks out like a sore thumb! It's a start and could be very neat


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3galomaniac*
> 
> Heres a quick update on my acrylic mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do u guys think?


Do you really want me to tell you?









Or do you want to know that I've gone through SIX HAF XB cases (the 6th today) with all real bad chassis defects with the last two coming straight from CM with photo proof. No more HAF XB's for me. Cooler Master has dropped the ball! Lets see what they do next if applicable. I'll post the photos only if enough of the members here ask for them.

Why did I state the above?: please don't ruin yours as one that just mentioned the above.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Do you really want me to tell you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or do you want to know that I've gone through SIX HAF XB cases (the 6th today) with all real bad chassis defects with the last two coming straight from CM with photo proof. No more HAF XB's for me. Cooler Master has dropped the ball! Lets see what they do next if applicable. I'll post the photos only if enough of the members here ask for them.
> 
> Why did I state the above?: please don't ruin yours as one that just mentioned the above.


really? how is this even possible?


----------



## mr. biggums

Well officially my headphone jack on the front of the case has gone just about kaput have to wiggle and hold it to get full sound otherwise you just get a tin mess, a tad disappointed but it's just pushing me a bit more to find a decent dac and abandoning my sound card for optical.
anyone have suggestion's for a optical compatible dac for a decent price 100-200? (preferable comparable sound to xonar dx, better if possible). I need it to be able to hookup a pair of speakers through AUX or RCA as well as my headphones.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Do you really want me to tell you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or do you want to know that I've gone through SIX HAF XB cases (the 6th today) with all real bad chassis defects with the last two coming straight from CM with photo proof. No more HAF XB's for me. Cooler Master has dropped the ball! Lets see what they do next if applicable. I'll post the photos only if enough of the members here ask for them.
> 
> Why did I state the above?: please don't ruin yours as one that just mentioned the above.
> 
> 
> 
> really? how is this even possible?
Click to expand...

A mod gone bad can potentially ruin a case.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> Well officially *my headphone jack on the front of the case has gone just about kaput have to wiggle and hold it to get full sound otherwise you just get a tin mess,* a tad disappointed but it's just pushing me a bit more to find a decent dac and abandoning my sound card for optical.
> anyone have suggestion's for a optical compatible dac for a decent price 100-200? (preferable comparable sound to xonar dx, better if possible). I need it to be able to hookup a pair of speakers through AUX or RCA as well as my headphones.


Just Erma Cooler Master for this.


----------



## Ashuiegi

you mean that the 6 case came all with defects ? that make no sens to me i would like to see pictures of what you call defects.
did you buy second hand one ? did you remove too much of it and you found it too unstable for you and called it defect ?
please explain in more details the 6 problems you had


----------



## Christoph0121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> you mean that the 6 case came all with defects ? that make no sens to me i would like to see pictures of what you call defects.
> did you buy second hand one ? did you remove too much of it and you found it too unstable for you and called it defect ?
> please explain in more details the 6 problems you had


His problems and defects with these cases to some may go un-noticed or over looked. Some may think that what he deemed defect or unworthy nothing more than silly nit-picking. However, he is correct in his quest for a "perfect" case. He has paid for a product expecting it to live up to it's name and to be free of any blemishes. My case had the same "teetering" problem as one of his, and I saaw exactly where he was coming from. Some of us have the means to fix it, or don't mind a little imperfection. Nick has provided pictured of his findings on this thread and on others as well. He is quite legit in his claims even if some may think he is just over picky.


----------



## M3galomaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> It's a start but needs some more fine details than that, Acrylic looks cool but the horrible wiring and the fan that isn't mounted sticks out like a sore thumb! It's a start and could be very neat


Lol! Ya I had just gotten the cathodes in and snapped a few photos. All the cables will be managed and tucked away eventually. This, however will have to wait until I get my new deskspace gets set up (hooray ikea!)


----------



## M3galomaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christoph0121*
> 
> His problems and defects with these cases to some may go un-noticed or over looked. Some may think that what he deemed defect or unworthy nothing more than silly nit-picking. However, he is correct in his quest for a "perfect" case. He has paid for a product expecting it to live up to it's name and to be free of any blemishes. My case had the same "teetering" problem as one of his, and I saaw exactly where he was coming from. Some of us have the means to fix it, or don't mind a little imperfection. Nick has provided pictured of his findings on this thread and on others as well. He is quite legit in his claims even if some may think he is just over picky.


^this


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christoph0121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> you mean that the 6 case came all with defects ? that make no sens to me i would like to see pictures of what you call defects.
> did you buy second hand one ? did you remove too much of it and you found it too unstable for you and called it defect ?
> please explain in more details the 6 problems you had
> 
> 
> 
> His problems and defects with these cases to some may go un-noticed or over looked. Some may think that what he deemed defect or unworthy nothing more than silly nit-picking. However, he is correct in his quest for a "perfect" case. He has paid for a product expecting it to live up to it's name and to be free of any blemishes. My case had the same "teetering" problem as one of his, and I saaw exactly where he was coming from. Some of us have the means to fix it, or don't mind a little imperfection. Nick has provided pictured of his findings on this thread and on others as well. He is quite legit in his claims even if some may think he is just over picky.
Click to expand...

Thanks so much for your post!

Yes all the 6 cases were just terrible and not just blemishes as you mentioned.

To everyone else:

Every case had photos of some of the issues but not of all the chassis issues nor that I needed to make a video showing rocking on 4 of them. EVERY one of the 6 HAF XB cases received were not squared! When one has to literally force one end of a side panel to fit flush and while holding it to then screw in the thumb screw to keep it that way - somethings very wrong! For the exception of the latest case received yesterday that amongst it being used not new didn't have the panel fitting problem but again it being used and a good sized dent on the floor of the case by the 80mm fan mounts you can't miss it and 9 mobo standoffs already installed on the mobo tray, front 120mm fans installed inside the chassis as exhaust and other signs of it being used with front panel and rear 120 fan mount paint scratches when it was supposed to be brand new!

Believe me if the issues were solely were able to be resolved by a mere RMA, this 3 plus month 6 HAF XB case saga of mine would never have taken place. I'm no novice and know what I speak of even though it sounds real crazy the happenings with these 6 HAF XB cases are real and serious as a "heart attack".

My last two cases photo issues received straight from Cooler Master are in my thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1358739/computer-case-manufacturer-customer-service/0_100 POST # 67.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3galomaniac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Christoph0121*
> 
> His problems and defects with these cases to some may go un-noticed or over looked. Some may think that what he deemed defect or unworthy nothing more than silly nit-picking. However, he is correct in his quest for a "perfect" case. He has paid for a product expecting it to live up to it's name and to be free of any blemishes. My case had the same "teetering" problem as one of his, and I saaw exactly where he was coming from. Some of us have the means to fix it, or don't mind a little imperfection. Nick has provided pictured of his findings on this thread and on others as well. He is quite legit in his claims even if some may think he is just over picky.
> 
> 
> 
> ^this
Click to expand...

This whole saga is going to end because I no longer want a HAF XB case.

Lets see what they do for me - I've already contacted two CM people via PM and email respectively.

I gave it two more shots because it was arranged with Cooler Master after my 4th bad one that I get the "next HAF XB" from them directly now turned into 2 more bad ones, plus offending me and getting me LIVID.


----------



## Christoph0121

The situation you have dealt with thus far is absurd to be honest. I'm personally building a Switch 810 right now to swap all of my stuff into. Gonna keep my Haf XB as my test bench and to house all of my components for builds to come, so I know I'm gonna beat it up quite a bit. But it shouldn't be so hard to get a "little" square box to stay square and free from defects from any manufacturer whether in QC or shipping...


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christoph0121*
> 
> The situation you have dealt with thus far is absurd to be honest. I'm personally building a Switch 810 right now to swap all of my stuff into. Gonna keep my Haf XB as my test bench and to house all of my components for builds to come, so I know I'm gonna beat it up quite a bit. *But it shouldn't be so hard to get a "little" square box to stay square and free from defects from any manufacturer whether in QC or shipping...*


The only fault I have in all of this is that I should've given up after the 2nd bad HAF XB case, but because at the time(s) I really wanted this case I kept trying.

From my nutty crazy 6 BAD HAF XB cases in a row saga has shown me the sorely lacking of quality control in the construction of these cases and its components to say the very very least.

I know that in mass production of most things there's bound to be a few "bad apples", but I seemed to receive the entire bushel all at once and also I question with the HAF XB case if there aren't a vast multitude of bad ones in comparison to any other case model ever made.

Enjoy your Switch 810 in great health as that case has plenty of "real estate" to work with.

As for me: NO MORE HAF XB CASES and if one shows up at my door it'll be refused.


----------



## Ashuiegi

it's not that i don't believe him but it s seems pretty unlikely you have to admit it. but if it's really the case then i understand. wasn't provocation i was really curious at what were the problems.

so the whole thing rocked or was closing off properly , ok then i think you where damn unlucky and it s normal to rma.

mine is rock solid and i can't see any defect in the geometry or doors. i do own a haf X to which i found nothing to complain about too. but i m in a whole different part of the world and the market for these are much smaller so the chance or getting a used one is pretty slim, i had to order with a special request from where i usually buy pc stuff.


----------



## Ramsey77

Maybe you should post a rant thread instead of posting about your 6 cases of doom in an owners club, over and over again. We get it. You are done with CM. Now move on. I understand that you are trying to get your point across, and warn people of the QC problems with this case, which is cool and everything, but this is a club for owners who have already purchased the case and are pleased with it. It seems like every couple of weeks we are rehashing the same thing. I don't mean to sound harsh, but enough is enough already. Sheesh.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Maybe you should post a rant thread instead of posting about your 6 cases of doom in an owners club, over and over again. We get it. You are done with CM. Now move on. I understand that you are trying to get your point across, and warn people of the QC problems with this case, which is cool and everything, but this is a club for owners who have already purchased the case and are pleased with it. It seems like every couple of weeks we are rehashing the same thing. I don't mean to sound harsh, but enough is enough already. Sheesh.


You need not worry about another post of mine after this one here sir.

*I briefly mentioned it after about one month pertaining of the additional two cases and yes it's been that long unless I forgot of some post I may have made after number 4*, then posts I responded to today which and also is why I didn't directly post the affected photos of those two here (5 and 6) and instead in my thread link I provided.

*And my posts here prior while sounding like a rehash is that I was still seeking to be that HAF XB owner in that time frame while trying to get a decent one at least* and a relative of mine has his HAF XB case in which the photos of that build that I did is posted in this thread. How quickly we forget and because I did that build thought I would be able to contribute although some posts were about the bad cases and the reasons why already mentioned.

Now that I responded to posts directed towards me in this thread I bid farewell and if anyone wants to discuss anything with me please feel very free to PM me.

To t77: thanks for everything and hopefully your understanding.


----------



## M3galomaniac

Heres another quick update on my HAF xb acrypic job. This side cleaned up quite nice...


----------



## Ramsey77

Looks like lava. Don't step in the lava! (remember that old game?) Did you set that panel on top of your lights, or are your lights shining through the edges? Looks kinda cool either way.


----------



## Ramsey77

Double. Stupid phone.


----------



## M3galomaniac

I set the cathodes underneath. Its working out really well so far. I tried with the cathodes Shining down onto the top surface of the acrylic, but it just makes it glow an ugly yellow colour. With the cathodes shining from underneath it creates a really yummy orange glow that you can see in the pics. Once I get the other side sorted out I'm going to finish the case off by modding some lights onto the front bezel, and cut some windows for all the side panels and that will be it for this case. I must say for my first case mod I feel like I'm doing a really good job *pats self on back*


----------



## jassilamba

Got my build up and running for the time being (I picked up the HAF XB for test bench purposes. CPU cooler will be in Thursday so till then I gotta rock the intel stock cooler). Must say its a really nice case and love it a lot.


----------



## toyz72

looks good! them cards look pretty sweet also. its nice not to have to worry about them sagging either:thumb: what cpu cooler you going with?


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> looks good! them cards look pretty sweet also. its nice not to have to worry about them sagging either:thumb: what cpu cooler you going with?


phanteks ph-tc14pe for now, will be going for a custom loop once I can find some good looking blocks for the titans.

This is a great case for LAN parties as well which I do once or twice a year and its not fun dragging the big rig with you to a LAN.


----------



## Ashuiegi

if you go to a lan with that just bolt it to yourself or sit on it because you might create some envy lol


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Got my build up and running for the time being (I picked up the HAF XB for test bench purposes. CPU cooler will be in Thursday so till then I gotta rock the intel stock cooler). Must say its a really nice case and love it a lot.


i hate you...


----------



## BENSON519

I know this section is all about haf xb case, which I have! I am I need of help ASAP! I just got windows 7 ultimate, Backed up all my files, and did a fresh, clean install. However, after it does its updates and then shuts off to install everything, this black screen pops up and says I need to partition any drives over 1 tb. No matter what I have tried nothing works. Not even startup in safe mode, It is as if windows 7 ultimate doesn't exist on my ssd. I did partition my ssd but I did that before and everything worked fine. I am clueless and have searched all over trying to fix it. Any ideas?


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> if you go to a lan with that just bolt it to yourself or sit on it because you might create some envy lol


I dont think that will be an issue, specially when you have a LAN hosted by Bill Ownes (master mind of www.mnpctech.com and all the mods you see from there), the modded cases you see there are just mind blowing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> i hate you...


Please don't hate me.. I buy cheap cars so I can spend money on these boys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> I know this section is all about haf xb case, which I have! I am I need of help ASAP! I just got windows 7 ultimate, Backed up all my files, and did a fresh, clean install. However, after it does its updates and then shuts off to install everything, this black screen pops up and says I need to partition any drives over 1 tb. No matter what I have tried nothing works. Not even startup in safe mode, It is as if windows 7 ultimate doesn't exist on my ssd. I did partition my ssd but I did that before and everything worked fine. I am clueless and have searched all over trying to fix it. Any ideas?


What motherboard, and check to make sure that your bios is set to boot from the SSD.


----------



## Ashuiegi

did you install mobo drivers and rest of the drivers befor update ?
¨
jassi , its not the case or the mods , just the cards,.....


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> did you install mobo drivers and rest of the drivers befor update ?
> ¨
> jassi , its not the case or the mods , just the cards,.....


About the cards I will say they scale amazingly well in SLI. Was playing some Crysis 3 yesterday and saw some FPS numbers that I had never seen with my 690.


----------



## Ashuiegi

i think it s because of memory amount and bandwith , all maxxed out i get more then 2800 mb used and 690 only have 2gb
it 's not only due to scaling


----------



## BENSON519

I have a gigabyte z77x-ud3h with i5 3570k. Not overclocked. I installed the gigabyte disk right away. I had no problem with home premium but ultimate is being a pain in the ass. Intel ssd is boot option one


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> I have a gigabyte z77x-ud3h with i5 3570k. Not overclocked. I installed the gigabyte disk right away. I had no problem with home premium but ultimate is being a pain in the ass. Intel ssd is boot option one


Disconnect all other HDDs or any other drive, and just try to boot with the intel SSD. I have windows 7 ultimate running on a Intel SSD and I have never had any issues like the one you describe.


----------



## BENSON519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> I dont think that will be an issue, specially when you have a LAN hosted by Bill Ownes (master mind of www.mnpctech.com and all the mods you see from there), the modded cases you see there are just mind blowing.
> Please don't hate me.. I buy cheap cars so I can spend money on these boys.
> What motherboard, and check to make sure that your bios is set to boot from the SSD.


I only have the ssd hooked up right now cause I read somewhere that might be the problem but it does the same thing. Do you have your ssd partitioned? My buddy said I should but I don't think I need to. Bios shows that my ssd has info it and its the size of windows 7 but it is like the bios is recognizing that partition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Disconnect all other HDDs or any other drive, and just try to boot with the intel SSD. I have windows 7 ultimate running on a Intel SSD and I have never had any issues like the one you describe.


----------



## BENSON519

I don't get it either. Do you have the ssd partitioned. My buddy says I should but it seems that it has been nothing but trouble since we partitioned the ssd. My question would be then is the bios not reading the right partition and just leave it as a 180gb ssd?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> I don't get it either. Do you have the ssd partitioned. My buddy says I should but it seems that it has been nothing but trouble since we partitioned the ssd. My question would be then is the bios not reading the right partition and just leave it as a 180gb ssd?


You would have better luck posting over in the SSD section. Sean Webster will sort you out.


----------



## Cind3r

Its finaly coming together!!!


More testing needed but i have had a clear 30c drop in temp on my 7970's the old air cooling was fine for 1 card but when i butted 3 together the temps kept rising so i stopped it at 95c

Anyone know if you can buy replacement handles that are outside the case? With this setup i had to take out the handle to make room for my GPU's (see pic). If not i recon ill make one cause there are already 3 screw holes from the original one.


----------



## damric

The HAF XB is definitely my next case.

Will a TPC-812 fit in there with a 200mm fan installed? If not my 2nd choice is the Seidon 240mm.

What are my 200mm fan options as far as mounting compatibility?

Is there a point in adding the rear 120mm fan or the 80mm fan?


----------



## lucas.vulcan

CASE : CM HAF XB
MOTHERBOARD : ASUS SABERTOTH 990FX R2.0
CPU : AMD FX-8350 8cores @ 4600GHz WC Antec 920
RAM : Patriot Viper Extreme 16GB DDR3-1866
GPU : SAPPHIRE Crossfire HD 7970 @ 1125/1575 WC Antec 920 / H55
SSD : ADATA SX 900 128GB
HDD : Seagate Barracuda 1TO (jeux), Seagate Barracuda 1TO (etc.)
KEYBOARD : G510
MICE : G500
HEADSET : G35

bon retour sur un autre mod, avec comme boitier un HAF XB et 6 fans typhoon et un crossfire 7970 et un petit 8cores le FX-8350


----------



## Cind3r

those tubes look like ones in my car







nice setup


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Guys, lay off NickT as I know what he's gone through personally from experience and it REALLY, REALLY, REALLY sucks to get defective products when you pay decent money for something should be mostly close to perfect.

Wether you agree with NickT's perspective of what passes for a "Defect" or not does NOT give you the right to start a flame war and giving him grief just because he wanted a product without blantantly obvious quality control flaws which CoolerMaster truly did in his case.

Any more attacks and i'll be alerting Enterprise direclty and bypassing the mods.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Got my build up and running for the time being (I picked up the HAF XB for test bench purposes. CPU cooler will be in Thursday so till then I gotta rock the intel stock cooler). Must say its a really nice case and love it a lot.


I'm envious of your hardware setup. Your cabling job? Not so much.... Get to using those tie downs that are EVERYWHERE on that case and take a black marker to those ugly yellow heatwrapping
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Please don't hate me.. I buy cheap cars so I can spend money on these boys.


Define "cheap"


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric*
> 
> The HAF XB is definitely my next case.
> 
> Is there a point in adding the rear 120mm fan or the 80mm fan?


Standard 200 mm fans won't work as the mounting holes are different no thanks to Coolermaster unless you use zip ties to jerryrig them. I believe the 230mm fans from Bitfenix fit ok


----------



## circeseye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Standard 200 mm fans won't work as the mounting holes are different no thanks to Coolermaster unless you use zip ties to jerryrig them. I believe the 230mm fans from Bitfenix fit ok


huh?? what do you mean??? the 200mm on the top doesn't take 200mm fans????

anywho if your facing the case.... on the inside right side of the mobo how much space is there? ( the cpu side) i was considering the right side panel area for a tube (possibly) reservoir since the h220 will be in front

basically reservoir cpu gpu radiator and back.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *circeseye*
> 
> huh?? what do you mean??? the 200mm on the top doesn't take 200mm fans????


The mounting holes arn't the standard layout. Blame coolermaster as only THEIR fans fit with no issues.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> I'm envious of your hardware setup. Your cabling job? Not so much.... Get to using those tie downs that are EVERYWHERE on that case and take a black marker to those ugly yellow heatwrapping
> Define "cheap"


I just threw all those things in there as that is not going to be their home (waiting on the 900D to arrive), I took the PSU out of my existing build so I dont wanna tie anything down as I still have to use my existing build sometimes (for work). But I like the idea of black marker so +1 for that.

And cheap - I have never paid more than 5K for a car in my life and I drive em to the ground.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> CASE : CM HAF XB
> MOTHERBOARD : ASUS SABERTOTH 990FX R2.0
> CPU : AMD FX-8350 8cores @ 4600GHz WC
> RAM : Patriot Viper Extreme 16GB DDR3-1866
> GPU : SAPPHIRE Crossfire HD 7970 @ 1125/1575 WC
> SSD : ADATA SX 900 128GB
> HDD : Seagate Barracuda 1TO (jeux), Seagate Barracuda 1TO (etc.)
> KEYBOARD : G510
> MICE : G500
> HEADSET : G35
> 
> bon retour sur un autre mod, avec comme boitier un HAF XB et 6 fans typhoon et un crossfire 7970 et un petit 8cores le FX-8350
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Interesting to see that works. At one point I'd considered something similar myself, looks like a bed of snakes in there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Guys, lay off NickT as I know what he's gone through personally from experience and it REALLY, REALLY, REALLY sucks to get defective products when you pay decent money for something should be mostly close to perfect.
> 
> Wether you agree with NickT's perspective of what passes for a "Defect" or not does NOT give you the right to start a flame war and giving him grief just because he wanted a product without blantantly obvious quality control flaws which CoolerMaster truly did in his case.
> 
> Any more attacks and i'll be alerting Enterprise direclty and bypassing the mods.


Holy over-reaction. I don't think anyone was "attacking" him, just politely asking him to create a separate thread for his troubles if he continued to want to bring them up as we all know of them and this is an owner's thread and not a complaint thread. At the end of his last post he said he wouldn't so it's water under the bridge now.

There was nothing even approaching a flame war or give him grief. Some people stated that the defects he saw would be overlooked by some, which he admitted, but then it was said that his pursuit for perfection in his product was warranted and he had every right to do what he did. In my 13 years on the internet this is one of the most polite threads I've ever been a part of so the threats you make actually come off as more offensive than anything anyone else has said in this thread so far.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *circeseye*
> 
> huh?? what do you mean??? the 200mm on the top doesn't take 200mm fans????
> 
> anywho if your facing the case.... *on the inside right side of the mobo how much space is there?* ( the cpu side) i was considering the right side panel area for a tube (possibly) reservoir since the h220 will be in front
> 
> basically reservoir cpu gpu radiator and back.


I just measured as best I could, and it's pretty close to 30mm between the edge of the tray and the side panel.


----------



## circeseye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I just measured as best I could, and it's pretty close to 30mm between the edge of the tray and the side panel.


hmmm so basically 1.2in

i really need to order it. not having it in front of me is frustrating


----------



## Kuudere

Can I join in then?


Spoiler: Warning: Dem large pics














First person to beat me up for using green gets a rageface.

In the 3rd pic I added a switch (the yellow leads) to flip the case fans on and off (the front 140s, the rear 80s and 120). All the other cables by the PSU are molex that I don't feel like trying to mess with








I did mod the front I/O bracket mount by drilling a gap in the plastic and running the USB 3.0 and power switch cables through it, instead of them spilling out the front of the board, they run through the holes by the fans in the space between the front bezel (I could get a pic of that too later)


----------



## circeseye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> Can I join in then?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Dem large pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First person to beat me up for using green gets a rageface.
> 
> In the 3rd pic I added a switch (the yellow leads) to flip the case fans on and off (the front 140s, the rear 80s and 120). All the other cables by the PSU are molex that I don't feel like trying to mess with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did mod the front I/O bracket mount by drilling a gap in the plastic and running the USB 3.0 and power switch cables through it, instead of them spilling out the front of the board, they run through the holes by the fans in the space between the front bezel (I could get a pic of that too later)


no biggie im going green also with my case








son is going purple


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *circeseye*
> 
> no biggie im going green also with my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> son is going purple


You guys could buy a kit like this and have any color ya want. Just ditch the transformer and wire it up to the 12v side of a molex connector from your psu.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005QDO8YU/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1363115231&sr=8-6&pi=SL75


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> You guys could buy a kit like this and have any color ya want. Just ditch the transformer and wire it up to the 12v side of a molex connector from your psu.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005QDO8YU/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1363115231&sr=8-6&pi=SL75


I considered doing that, but the green radioactive bar works well enough for me for only 7 dollars off newegg








Its just LEDs in a clear stick, I forget how many are in there though.


----------



## t77snapshot

I would like to welcome our new members from this past week! Our XB club is growing faster then I can update it haha!


















lucas.vulcan

jassilamba

ericnrmrf

mr. biggums

Lostkauz

madsk8r187

WeiZhong

TheSocialHermit

_If I missed anyone feel free to pm me and I will add you to the OP!_

*~T77~*


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

The Swarm is ready..... and so is "Dark Wind"


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> The Swarm is ready..... and so is "Dark Wind"


where you get the poster? limited edition?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> where you get the poster? limited edition?


My gamestop had some on hand for those early game pick up people. One of those snooze ya loose deals lol


----------



## waldowohin

Here my Case. I like to keep things simple(ish). I am also a walking Murphy's Law candidate. So just being able to transfer from my little Xclio case to this was a huge gamble for me. Everything is perfect.

I wont post more than the pics of the mobo level of the case.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> I would like to welcome our new members from this past week! Our XB club is growing faster then I can update it haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucas.vulcan
> 
> jassilamba
> 
> ericnrmrf
> 
> mr. biggums
> 
> Lostkauz
> 
> madsk8r187
> 
> WeiZhong
> 
> TheSocialHermit
> 
> _If I missed anyone feel free to pm me and I will add you to the OP!_
> 
> *~T77~*


MERCI


----------



## jassilamba

Stupid question guys, is there a cooler master rep that I can contact here on OCN. Since I got my XB open box it did not come with any accessories period. And by looking at newegg and other places looks like there are some 2.5" HDD mounting clips that come with this case. I found them on their website the complete kit for $6.00 bucks but was wondering if there is way I can just get those, or does anyone have any ideas as to what I can use as a replacement that would be great.

Thanks guys and after hearing all the delays on the 900D, and the fact that I dont want to remove the beautiful stock cooler from the Titans, I have decided to make this case a long time home for my existing build. It will be my super LAN/home build. That means, time to clean up the cables and all the other stuff and make it look pretty.

Never mind, someone here was kind enough to send that info over to me, Thanks nickt1862 +1 for you my friend.


----------



## vagabond142

Loooooooooong time lurker, first post :O

I just ordered mine. Moving from a CoolerMaster Storm Trooper (will become my WC rig for my old E8400 Core2Duo for 24/7 compute fun!) to this lil beast because I run 2x GTX670's and a I7-2600K @ 4.1 GHz with a Noctua NH-D14 cooling it









Couple of questions for you owners:

1) the 80's in the bottom: My thought is to have two silent low RPM fans there as a nearly passive airflow, cool the SSD cage, HDD's, etc, and have the PSU in fan-down position to be the exhaust. Is this viable? Or would two exhausts there with slightly higher RPM's be better at just plain sucking out heated air?

2) The top: Leave open mesh, put in a 200mm fan, or order the windowed cover? I honestly want the absolute best all-air cooling available, so I'm open to ideas and suggestions (and will be stealing a few, such as the flush PSU mount, from this thread







)


----------



## Ashuiegi

take the haf X then because with noctua cooler you can't fit the 200mm i m pretty sure


----------



## Ramsey77

The top fan doesn't do much anyway. A member here did some tests. I have excellent temps with the mesh top.


----------



## vagabond142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> take the haf X then because with noctua cooler you can't fit the 200mm i m pretty sure


Noctua NH-D14 with both fans in is 170-ish mm tall. The case specs say 180mm fits.

Passive air through the mesh was going to be my thought, as the two 120's at the front, the 6 fans on my vid cards (2x Gigabyte GTX670 WindForce3's), the two fans on my NH-D14 and the 120mm I have ready to put on exhaust should have a good airflow going anyways. I'll probably end up getting the window panel so that the airflow at least has a direct path through the system.


----------



## Ashuiegi

it says it fit but what it doesn't says it is without the 200,....


----------



## vagabond142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> it says it fit but what it doesn't says it is without the 200,....


I'm picking up what you're putting down


----------



## Cind3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagabond142*
> 
> I honestly want the absolute best all-air cooling available, so I'm open to ideas and suggestions


Hi

For better air flow remember to take the dust filter out from the front panel. You will need to bend back the tabs of the steal mesh to pop it out then you can remove the fly screen like dust filter.
Its good to remove it for lighting as well if you have LED fans in the front.


----------



## azzkiker

Essentials all done in a relatively clean look and running very well. 3770K at 4.6 GHz and Titan at ~1100 MHz. Might add the Corsair Airflow Pro.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azzkiker*
> 
> Essentials all done in a relatively clean look and running very well. 3770K at 4.6 GHz and Titan at ~1100 MHz. Might add the Corsair Airflow Pro.


Very nice.


----------



## vagabond142

Woot! My case shipped earlier this evening! Hope it's here tomorrow afternoon (BC to Alberta = super short hop for shipping)

Just to give an idea, here's what's getting transplanted into it (unseen: Seagate 1 TB, Seagate 3 TB, OCZ Vertex 3 120 GB)

Quick specs:

CPU: Intel i7-2600K @ 4.1 GHz
Cooler: Noctua NH-D14 (absolute BEAST for OC'ing with)
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 16 GB (4x4) low profile DDR3
Mobo: ASUS P8Z68-V PRO Gen3
Vid cards: Gigabyte GTX670 OC Edition 2 GB WF3
Power: Corsair HX850 Modular


----------



## wthenshaw

Hi all, just ordered this case, as I love the size of it! should be here within a few days and i have a couple of questions:

1. On the Cooler Master website it displays this case with two different tops, one with a window and one with a 200mm fan, are these two physical lids? and are they both provided with the case?

2. Due to my motherboard being AM3+ my CPU cooler is forced to be drawing air either from the top of the motherboard or the bottom, and this case pushes air straight across the board, Will this hinder any cooling performance, and which orientation would you chose for best cooling?

3.Finally, as you can see I use blue LED strips uin my current set up, and in your opinion, should I stay with blue or go for some cold white LEDs?

Here is my current system, everything will be going into the new case.
Specs:
AMD Phenom II 965 @4GHz cooled with Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 PRO
Asus M5A97 (rev. 1.02)
Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB)
HIS Radeon HD 6850 fitted with Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo PRO
Cooler Master Elite 500 Watt PSU
TP-LINK Wireless PCI-E card
2x 3.5" Hard drives
Some crappy SATA DVD drive







Thanks for help in advance.


----------



## toyz72

i just picked up two more noctua 140mm fans,and a NH-C14 for some upgrades for my xb. it will be about a week before i receive all my new parts,but will update new pic's soon. i also added in a MSI GTX 670 PE. you guys are about to see noctua air cooling to the max:thumb:

next up is going to be a 3.5 hdd fab. i got a pretty good idea,just hope i can work it out.see ya guys soon.


----------



## Nortec

http://www.cougar-world.com/us/products/fans/dual_x_blue_led_fan.html

just ordered these bad boys to replace my h100i fans.


----------



## vagabond142

For those out there in Noctua-heaven and have a HAF XB... I want to pick up fans for it, and my local computer outlet, joy of joys, stocks Noctuas!









I'm thinking:

For the 2 front case fans/1 exhaust fan: Noctua NF-P12-1300's
http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX34320

For the 2x 80's (I would like SOME airflow in the bottom of the case to help with the HDD's)
Noctua NF-R8
http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX34326

My CPU cooler is a Noctua NH-D14 with 1x120 and 1x140 fans. My GPU's are cooled with Gigabyte's triple fan windforce 3 system, and will be getting cold air (passively) from the left of the case and the top grill, as well as the leftmost case fan.

I have no compunctions about spending money on GOOD fans. If you see anything else at Memory Express (here's the case fan category link: http://www.memoryexpress.com/Category/CoolingFans ) that would be better for high airflow and low noise, please let me know


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagabond142*
> 
> For those out there in Noctua-heaven and have a HAF XB... I want to pick up fans for it, and my local computer outlet, joy of joys, stocks Noctuas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking:
> 
> For the 2 front case fans/1 exhaust fan: Noctua NF-P12-1300's
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX34320
> 
> For the 2x 80's (I would like SOME airflow in the bottom of the case to help with the HDD's)
> Noctua NF-R8
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX34326
> 
> My CPU cooler is a Noctua NH-D14 with 1x120 and 1x140 fans. My GPU's are cooled with Gigabyte's triple fan windforce 3 system, and will be getting cold air (passively) from the left of the case and the top grill, as well as the leftmost case fan.
> 
> I have no compunctions about spending money on GOOD fans. If you see anything else at Memory Express (here's the case fan category link: http://www.memoryexpress.com/Category/CoolingFans ) that would be better for high airflow and low noise, please let me know


if you like silence,you cant go wrong with noctua. my case is 100% nuctua cooling,and a ch14 on the way.i just use my motherboard to control the fan speeds. with all my fans set to 50% i dont even hear them. noctuas are expensive,but you get what you pay for...silence


----------



## vagabond142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> if you like silence,you cant go wrong with noctua. my case is 100% nuctua cooling,and a ch14 on the way.i just use my motherboard to control the fan speeds. with all my fans set to 50% i dont even hear them. noctuas are expensive,but you get what you pay for...silence


I used to be all about Scythe and the Kaze-Jyuni line.... then I bought a Noctua fan for my Scythe Mugen 2 Rev B and actually had to shine a flashlight on the fan when I first booted to make sure it was actually spinning... it was absolutely silent at 100%.

Ever since, I've been 100% Noctua in any fan I buy, unless there is a very good fan from another manufacturer for the specific need.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> http://www.cougar-world.com/us/products/fans/dual_x_blue_led_fan.html
> 
> just ordered these bad boys to replace my h100i fans.


I'd have to say that Cougar makes some excellent fans too. I was surprised when I got mine going. I haven't seen pics of the new led fans lit up in the wild yet, post some pics when you get them fired up.


----------



## Ashuiegi

Alpenfohn are great and enermax clusters too


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I'd have to say that Cougar makes some excellent fans too. I was surprised when I got mine going. I haven't seen pics of the new led fans lit up in the wild yet, post some pics when you get them fired up.


I have 2 140mm in my old build and i was very pleased with those ones..Ill post some pictures when u get them...they should be here mid next week


----------



## douglatins

How the hell is this case worhwhile having only 2 HDD spaces?


----------



## theimmortalmoo

@Douglatins, There are more HDD slots, 4 + 2 = 6








Hey all my first post, this is my first computer I've built for myself, My Tax Return and 2 Paychecks to get this all lol.


----------



## douglatins

not 3.5 though. They really dropped the ball making those ssd bays not convertible


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> How the hell is this case worhwhile having only 2 HDD spaces?


You could fill them up with 8Tb of storage if you really wanted to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> not 3.5 though. They really dropped the ball making those ssd bays not convertible


You do have a point here. Plenty of room to make them full size with 2.5 adapters. They did drop the ball here, I agree.


----------



## Ashuiegi

it only have two bays because 99% of people only need one 3,5 bay and the rest can go for more expensive and bigger case


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I'd have to say that Cougar makes some excellent fans too. I was surprised when I got mine going. I haven't seen pics of the new led fans lit up in the wild yet, post some pics when you get them fired up.


I totally agree, Cougar does make excellent fans. They have a really good mix of airflow, static pressure, and noise. I bet if you turned them down the Noctua airflow levels they'd be almost as quiet.


----------



## jassilamba

Finally cleaned some of my build and moved everything from my old build over to here.


----------



## ashwindany

Hi Guys,

First time here. I bought my XB and am currently setting it up. But I had a question and was hoping you guys could help me out. I have a seidon 120xl cpu cooler. My question is regarding the installation or air flow rather.

The HAF XB manual says "while using liquid cooling radiator, do not exhaust air into the chasis". But the video on the youtube CM channel says " it is better to pull in cold air from the rear".

So I was hoping to get some suggestions on the fan configs and air flow directions. Currently I just have the 2 stock 120mm fans in the front.

Thanks and I apologize if this is a silly question or in this topic has already been discussed.

Cheers


----------



## Ashuiegi

i had rad on both end and i was using a 200mm as intake on top it was working ok .
i think you can reverse both rad fan as intake and put the 200 as exhaust , it wont change a lot


----------



## Heimsgard

Does anyone have a picture of a swiftech h220 in this case would love to see how it fits in it. I tried looking for pictures but couldn't find any.


----------



## Ashuiegi

in the picture above i have a h110 which is 280 mm rad so i guess the h220 will fit with no prob.


----------



## Heimsgard

I wanted a picture of the h220 to see how the tubing would be in the case and what not.


----------



## ashwindany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> i had rad on both end and i was using a 200mm as intake on top it was working ok .
> i think you can reverse both rad fan as intake and put the 200 as exhaust , it wont change a lot


@

Thanks for the quick reply. I dont w\have the 200m fan option on top coz my case is the windowed version.

So, If I was using a push// pull config, how would the fan directions be? I mean it would push in air from within the chasis and pull it out from the the rear? Or will both the airflow arrows be pointing towards the rear of the case?

Thanks again.


----------



## Ashuiegi

heimsgard - the tubing would easily fit inside as you can see , it might touch the side depending on how you fit it
ash - with the top window i would go for intake in the dual front spot and exhaust in the back. and the side grid can compensate for the extra air.
i wish i had the window top but i can't get it where i am ,....


----------



## chris2005dim

Hey Guys!

Just wondering...is anyone else experiensing trouble with the xdock bays? I tried to fit a couple of 3.5" HDD but I had no luck at all.


----------



## humayunh

Hey guys!

I was building a new PC and had almost decided on a CM 690, when i came across this case and fell in love, that i can't believe i actually went through all 155 pages of this thread









Nonetheless i am planning to put in the following inside the case

Core i5 3570k
Gigabyte GA Z77-D43
2x4GB Corsair Vengeance 2133
Sapphire HD7950 [100352-3L ]
Corsair TX 650v2
1TB WD Black + 500GB WD Green + 500GB Seagate (Yes i know 3*3.5")

I am planning on putting two HDD's in the Xdock and one on the 5.25" slot (I only have a single DVD burner), or if i can get hold of a 3.5" Cage, i'll remove the 2.5" one. Can't afford SSD's right now.

Now i had a question to ask you guys, earlier i was planning on running on a stock intel HSF for a while and then installing a CM V6GT [http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6668] for some overclocking but after going through this whole thread and seeing so many people using Corsair's Hydro i got excited and thought maybe i should get one too. The place where i live, the H60 is around 20$ more than the V6GT. How much better would the H60 be over the V6GT Cooling wise? I've never done water cooling before, but this closed loop thing looks like a good solution.

The reason i say H60 is, because the 70-80-100 go above my budget and 100 isn't even available where i live. Also are these reliable? I've had a Cooler master Tornado something CPU cooler for 6 years now (even though its so so), but it runs good. I wouldn't want the H60 leaking on my computer







(Water Cooling noob here, so paranoid







) On newegg i am reading all sorts of horror stories, like leaks, water pumps dying or the coolant anti-corrosion chemicals breaking down and hence corrosion. =/ But on this thread people are using the Hydro left and right, so not sure.


----------



## tommydeholz

all in one water cooling will not leak


----------



## shanker

H220 with four Enermax TB Silence PWMs


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *humayunh*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I am planning on putting two HDD's in the Xdock and one on the 5.25" slot (I only have a single DVD burner), or if i can get hold of a 3.5" Cage, i'll remove the 2.5" one. Can't afford SSD's right now.
> 
> The reason i say H60 is, because the 70-80-100 go above my budget and 100 isn't even available where i live. Also are these reliable? I've had a Cooler master Tornado something CPU cooler for 6 years now (even though its so so), but it runs good. I wouldn't want the H60 leaking on my computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Water Cooling noob here, so paranoid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) On newegg i am reading all sorts of horror stories, like leaks, water pumps dying or the coolant anti-corrosion chemicals breaking down and hence corrosion. =/ But on this thread people are using the Hydro left and right, so not sure.


I just put the 2013 H60 in my XB. I almost removed it because the fan was so loud. I ended up switching the fan to a Xigmatek from a previous cooler and it's worlds better.


----------



## humayunh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I just put the 2013 H60 in my XB. I almost removed it because the fan was so loud. I ended up switching the fan to a Xigmatek from a previous cooler and it's worlds better.










and how is the cooling? All the reviews i've read says it performs just as good as high-end air coolers and not any better. The only decent air cooler options i have are either HYPER 212 EVO Or V6GT.

Btw i also noticed the local shop has the old H60 in stock. I'll have to ask them when do they get the new version.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *humayunh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how is the cooling? All the reviews i've read says it performs just as good as high-end air coolers and not any better. The only decent air cooler options i have are either HYPER 212 EVO Or V6GT.
> 
> Btw i also noticed the local shop has the old H60 in stock. I'll have to ask them when do they get the new version.


I was running a Noctua nh-d14 before the h60 and they perform very similar although the Noctua dual fans were noisier.

I've also ran a Hyper 212+ and Xigmatek Gaia before that. The Gaia was better than the 212+ but both ran hotter than the h60.

The 212 is a crowd favorite around here. It's a great bang for the buck but it's performance doesn't match the mid range coolers like the h60.


----------



## cowasaki

I am looking for a case that I can fit a 7" touch screen LCD into. This looks ideal if I could fit a sheet of 4mm aluminium or black plastic in place of the front grill and fans. Has anybody removed the front fan grill?

What are the dimensions of the fan grill and if the grill was removed how much clearance is there before you hit the metal of the inside of the case?

Thanks in advance.....

{I have asked a question about PSUs in the PSU section just in case anyone here might know - I didn't want to cross post}


----------



## humayunh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I was running a Noctua nh-d14 before the h60 and they perform very similar although the Noctua dual fans were noisier.
> 
> I've also ran a Hyper 212+ and Xigmatek Gaia before that. The Gaia was better than the 212+ but both ran hotter than the h60.
> 
> The 212 is a crowd favorite around here. It's a great bang for the buck but it's performance doesn't match the mid range coolers like the h60.


Thanks man! That pretty much sums it up for me then, H60:thumb:
Since i've heard the Noctua is pretty kickass and if H60 performs just as good with less noise, then its a clear choice. Btw can one Push/Pull on a H60 with 2 fans if needed? Are there screw holes on both sides?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *humayunh*
> 
> Thanks man! That pretty much sums it up for me then, H60:thumb:
> Since i've heard the Noctua is pretty kickass and if H60 performs just as good with less noise, then its a clear choice. Btw can one Push/Pull on a H60 with 2 fans if needed? Are there screw holes on both sides?


Yes, the rad has holes in both sides for fan screws.


----------



## Nortec

Did some changes this weekend...added some LEDs to the case and at the back of my desk.








Thank you Ramsey77 for the LED Thread


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Did some changes this weekend...added some LEDs to the case and at the back of my desk.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Ramsey77 for the LED Thread


No problem at all man. That turned out amazing, great pictures too. And I know how hard it is to take decent pictures of leds.







+rep


----------



## Lareson

So tonight, I finally got a chance to get my studio set back up and did the completed build pictures for my rig. Nothing like doing them 3 months after finishing it!









Hope you guys like them!








After getting my tax return in, bought a few new camera equipment including a remote flash trigger, gels to colorize the flash, soft boxes, and the big one: a new EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM lens! Now I just need to get a 2nd flash and I'll be all set!

To get the UV effect, I just used a really dark purple gel over the flash and that's how it turned out.


----------



## wthenshaw

Question guys, i have been looking at this (http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100cm-NZXT-Blue-Sleeved-LED-Kit-with-PCI-Light-Sensivity-Card-/360600556318?pt=UK_Computing_Case_Accessories_Tool_Kits&hash=item53f577d31e) however is 100CM long enough to go all the way round the top edge of the case, or will i need to buy the 200CM version?


----------



## Ashuiegi

100 would be just a bit short , i would take the 200

you can hide/tape the extra one if needed.


----------



## vagabond142

My case is getting delivered today!







As such, I just put an order in for 3x Noctua S12B 120 fans, 2x Noctua NF-R8 fans, and a 1 meter NZXT white LED kit (I like glowy goodness :3)

I just had a thought... thinking about static pressures, airflow, thermodynamics, etc...

With appropriate cable management (ie zip ties EVERYWHERE muahahah), would having the two 80's on the bottom layer as intakes work with feeding the air through the bottom layer (hence heating it slightly), then having it rise and get caught in the draft of the two front 120's and have it shoved to the back of the top layer be a thermally sound thing to do?

Here's a lil paint diagram of what I mean (yes, I know there will be an optical drive in the way, as well as a 2.5" HDD cage, but the basic idea is there):


----------



## Ashuiegi

the air would come up to the side of the mobo not on the other side of the case you have a bigger gap between mobo tray and side then in the front. but anyway with the opening grid in the side any over pressure would wash off , with the top mesh too. it s bit more complicated then that. you wont see any difference in temp for sure.


----------



## vagabond142

So is it worth getting the bottom fans? Or just totally passive on the bottom? Would save me about $30 not getting the two Noctua 80's


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagabond142*
> 
> So is it worth getting the bottom fans? Or just totally passive on the bottom? Would save me about $30 not getting the two Noctua 80's


I'm happy with my temps with fans just in the front. And if you have stuff plugged in the front chances are that's gonna obstruct the air flow, and if you are gonna add those fans just make sure you go for positive air pressure.


----------



## vagabond142

I'll drop the 80's for now... will keep an eagle eye on my HDD temps. That's the only "dead air" spot I'm truly worried about...


----------



## vagabond142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> I'm happy with my temps with fans just in the front. And if you have stuff plugged in the front chances are that's gonna obstruct the air flow, and if you are gonna add those fans just make sure you go for positive air pressure.


I have no water cooling or anything. It will be clean from front intake to vid cards and CPU HSF, then clean out the exhaust fan/air holes. Only possible obstruction are power cables for vid cards, 24 pin ATX, and I will cable manage those as much as I can


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagabond142*
> 
> So is it worth getting the bottom fans? Or just totally passive on the bottom? Would save me about $30 not getting the two Noctua 80's


It depends on how many drives you have running down there and where they are. If you have drives in the hotswap they won't run cooler short of sticking a fan behind that bracket (or removing the swap board), but if you have 2.5s or 3.5s mounted in the 5.25 bays, they'll run 3-5c cooler. They do for me since I have 6 drives down there.

Even so, highest I've seen one get was 42c when I was moving about 400GB between 4 of the drives at once.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagabond142*
> 
> I have no water cooling or anything. It will be clean from front intake to vid cards and CPU HSF, then clean out the exhaust fan/air holes. Only possible obstruction are power cables for vid cards, 24 pin ATX, and I will cable manage those as much as I can


I have the same setup going just without the rear exhaust and I'm perfectly happy with my temps.


----------



## vagabond142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> It depends on how many drives you have running down there and where they are. If you have drives in the hotswap they won't run cooler short of sticking a fan behind that bracket (or removing the swap board), but if you have 2.5s or 3.5s mounted in the 5.25 bays, they'll run 3-5c cooler. They do for me since I have 6 drives down there.
> 
> Even so, highest I've seen one get was 42c when I was moving about 400GB between 4 of the drives at once.


1 TB drive for gaming, 3 TB drive for media (this one would get used more). Will probably leave the hotswap backplate on because I have large chubby fingers and trying to squeeze hands in there to change drives around = bleh.

I have a 120GB SSD that will be going into the 2.5" cages. 1 bluray drive (player, dvd burner) going in the bottom drive bay on the front. My PSU is a Corsair HX850, so cables shouldn't be an issue, and I'm hoping that I can run all the fans off mobo headers (2x intake, 1x exhaust) to keep cable clutter to an absolute minimum


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagabond142*
> 
> 1 TB drive for gaming, 3 TB drive for media (this one would get used more). Will probably leave the hotswap backplate on because I have large chubby fingers and trying to squeeze hands in there to change drives around = bleh.
> 
> I have a 120GB SSD that will be going into the 2.5" cages. 1 bluray drive (player, dvd burner) going in the bottom drive bay on the front. My PSU is a Corsair HX850, so cables shouldn't be an issue, and I'm hoping that I can run all the fans off mobo headers (2x intake, 1x exhaust) to keep cable clutter to an absolute minimum


There's a dozen places to tie down cables there even if you had to cover the bottom with wires









You can use this to get an idea of having no fans on, though you might get better temperatures~

Right now its 23c in my basement, C and D are mounted in the 5.25 bays, D is a 7200rpm drive and C is a SSD. G and B are in the hotswap bays and neither run over 5900rpm, E and F are 2.5 HDDs, H is an external connected to USB though... didn't know that was still plugged in actually


----------



## Nortec

Hey guys...has anyone changed the power button LED?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Hey guys...has anyone changed the power button LED?


Some one did far back in the thread. It was a royal PITA according to him, and it required some inventive soldering and deconstructions of the power button, but he did it. I changed my HDD and DVD drive LED's and called it good, plus they were simple as hell to do.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagabond142*
> 
> So is it worth getting the bottom fans? Or just totally passive on the bottom? Would save me about $30 not getting the two Noctua 80's


Unless your running some hot, fast and large HDD's below, I would really bother with it unless your just going for completness. I run a SSD and WD Caviar, so I didn't bother.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris2005dim*
> 
> Hey Guys!
> 
> Just wondering...is anyone else experiensing trouble with the xdock bays? I tried to fit a couple of 3.5" HDD but I had no luck at all.


They should fit just fine unless your putting them in the trays wrong, which is pretty hard to do. Pics will help

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> not 3.5 though. They really dropped the ball making those ssd bays not convertible


True, but if people really do need that many 3.5'' drives, this isn't the case for them in the first place. Many many other case options for the data mongers
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> The top fan doesn't do much anyway. A member here did some tests. I have excellent temps with the mesh top.


For exhaust, no not really. But I would imagine having top fan for intake would result in some real nice temp drops for obvious reasons, but you'll suck in a crap ton of dust as a tradeoff


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Hey guys...has anyone changed the power button LED?


Found it, you can bow to me anytime now









http://www.overclock.net/t/1329750/official-cooler-master-haf-xb-club/540_20#post_18983290


----------



## Nortec

Thx for that







Yeah....im gonna try when i'll be bale to get a second PCB from CM







dont wanna destroy my switch









Got my Cougar Blue LED fans this morning...ill replace them when i get home tonight and post some pictures


----------



## humayunh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Unless your running some hot, fast and large HDD's below, I would really bother with it unless your just going for completness. I run a SSD and WD Caviar, so I didn't bother.


How have you mounted you 3.5" HDD in the 5.25" slot? I can't exactly figure out from the image


----------



## ahmedmo1

Can the front 120mm intake fans and the optional 140mm fans (on the inside) be mounted simultaneously?


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *humayunh*
> 
> How have you mounted you 3.5" HDD in the 5.25" slot? I can't exactly figure out from the image


Probably something like these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817997040
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Can the front 120mm intake fans and the optional 140mm fans (on the inside) be mounted simultaneously?


You should be able to if you mount the 120s first, then the 140s, they have separate mounting holes... but I'm not sure why you'd want to do that.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> Probably something like these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817997040
> You should be able to if you mount the 120s first, then the 140s, they have separate mounting holes... but I'm not sure why you'd want to do that.


Thanks- because I don't want to remove the stock fans. I'd like to keep everything that came with the case in the case.

Oh btw, hello folks. 2nd post on these forums. I'll post pics of my build shortly.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

SO i just picked up my case two days ago and saw this forum figured i would post some progress pics of my Haf XB. It will be a black and white theme. I love all the different Mods everyone has posted. If anyone has a crazy idea they would like to try but are afraid to let me know I am pretty handy and will possibly try it







. Pc components are still arriving and i will update as parts continue to flow in.

Specs:
Processor: AMD FX-8350
Mobo: ASRock 970 Extreme4
Memory: 8GB Corsair Vengeance 1866
Hard Drive: WD 1tb
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 128 GB
PSU: Corsair 850W (Haven't made up my mind on AX or TX series. Any feedback would be great!)
Cooling: Custom Koolance/ XSPC/ Alphacool water cooling staying with the black and white theme. (anyone know where i can find WHITE coolant die? Cant find any for the life of me)
Graphics: either Ati 7970 or GTX 670 (thoughts?)

Case: CM HAF XB of Course
Case Disassembled

Drilled out Every Black Rivet and Replaced them With White Rivets


Front Before

Front After

Top With Screen Removed

Top DIY Panel CUt

Top Panel Installed and White Rivets in Place. Might change this as i Despise the Wavey Molding










So far so good just need the rest of my parts to come in...Especially the Water Cooling Pieces.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *humayunh*
> 
> How have you mounted you 3.5" HDD in the 5.25" slot? I can't exactly figure out from the image


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> Probably something like these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817997040


Not mounted at all. Its just sitting below the Optical drive on silicon grommets to reduce vibration and noise into the case. Works real well


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> (anyone know where i can find WHITE coolant die? Cant find any for the life of me)


Mayhem's pastel white.


----------



## agussio

Great looking rig Lareson.

What kind of Reservoir is that? I have been looking for a small rez and bracket like that for my system.


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> Great looking rig Lareson.
> 
> What kind of Reservoir is that? I have been looking for a small rez and bracket like that for my system.


Thanks! The res I use is an EK-MultiOption Res X2 100, the smaller one they have. It seems like EK has came out with a new one, the X3 110 that has 6 ports on it as mine only has 4.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17507/ex-res-430/EK-MultiOption_RES_X3_110_-_Liquid_Cooling_Reservoir_6_Total_Ports.html?tl=g30c97s166#blank

I normally don't have it attached to the door like that, but when I reversed the pump not that long ago, I couldn't put it next to my rad like I had previously without kinking the tubing cause I had to change the inlets and outlets around. Eventually I'll get different fittings and move it back to where I had it, but I think it's fine like that for now.


----------



## vagabond142

Due to being in a bit of a rush (needed to get a video rendered tonight), my cable management is a bit... um... well, balls.

Anyways... I R OFFISHIAL!



















EDIT:

Just finished rendering and did some stress runs for temperatures. I brought the CPU back to stock for the move.... maxing out 45 C with Prime95 in torture mode after 15 minutes
















GPUs maxed at 70 C on GPU1 and 63 C on GPU2 after a 15 minute Furmark with AA on torture. They were were 85 C and 76 C in my old case (Storm Trooper)

The three fans are Noctua NF-S12B PWM's, at 1300 RPM, and are DEADLY silent. The CPU cooler is using the stock NF-P12 and NF-P14 fans it came with, at full spin (1300 and 1250, respectively), and they are pretty much the ONLY fans I can hear  I love my case :3

Also, My HDDs are at (right now):

SSD = 30 C
1 TB = 33 C (top slot of HDD cage)
3 TB = 37 C (bottom slot of the HDD cage and playing music)


----------



## toyz72

i love the noctua fans,great looking build. my haf xb is all noctua to. i'll be posting new pic's soon.


----------



## circeseye

ok no that i got confirmation that the loop will work i figured to post here for final verification that the equipment will work in the case.
ok guys this is what im thinking about doing with my h220 and hav xb

(yea my paint skills SUCK) rolleyes.gif



h220 to reservoir to amd 8350 to dual 80mm (bottom cases 2 80mm slots) back up to 7950 w/heatkiller x back to 220

and this is the dual 80mm rad for the bottom


im hoping the hoses will fit along the 2 sides of the mobo holder


----------



## Nortec

Got my cougar fans yesterday here as some pictures...








Used the two cougars as push and the corsair fans one as pull on the rad and the other one on the back mount as exhaust....couldnt mount them both as pull on the rad coz my GPU is too big :/


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *circeseye*
> 
> 
> 
> im hoping the hoses will fit along the 2 sides of the mobo holder


Wow really? 80mm radiators? Now I really have seen everything. How is that gonna manage the thermal heat output of a modern CPU?


----------



## Ashuiegi

i would go for a single 120 rad instead of dual 80, it's a bit bigger and less fans and less noisy ones,....


----------



## Berzerker7

Changed up a few things, added another 670, swapped out the XIGMATEKs for some high pressure Akasa Apache 140s (2.76mmH20 @ 1300 RPM). (I promise the underneath is much neater than it looks.







)

Made up for the lack of 3.5 bays by getting a 5.25 to 3.5 converter, giving me another 3.5 slot, easily covered by the stock 5.25 cover.

Also, a normal-hole layout 200mm *will fit* with a little force to get two out of 4 to line up. No vibration noise so far on this 200mm XIGMATEK.

Case is virtually silent with the fans I've chosen.

Specs:
Intel Core i7 3770K @ 4.5GHz @ 1.225V
Corsair XM3 4x4GB @ 1866 @ 1.55V
2x SLI EVGA 670 FTW @ 1280/1800 on both
Corsair AX860 PSU
2x OCZ Vertex 4 128GB SSDs
2x Seagate 2TB Barracuda, 1x Hitachi 1.5TB
NZXT Kraken X60 w/ 4x Akasa Apache 140mm push/pull
1x Enermax TB Silence (non-PWM, still silent) as an intake on the back


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Mayhem's pastel white.


Awesome thanks a million


----------



## circeseye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Wow really? 80mm radiators? Now I really have seen everything. How is that gonna manage the thermal heat output of a modern CPU?


um did you not see what i posted????
the h220 then the cpu then the dual 80 before going into the video

basically the dual 80 is for cooling the fluid before going to the video card instead of going strait from the cpu to video

so there are 2 radiators not just the the dual 80


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *circeseye*
> 
> um did you not see what i posted????
> the h220 then the cpu then the dual 80 before going into the video
> 
> basically the dual 80 is for cooling the fluid before going to the video card instead of going strait from the cpu to video
> 
> so there are 2 radiators not just the the dual 80


Even so, a thick 120MM would have been more effective in the rear slot than a dual 80MM


----------



## circeseye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Even so, a thick 120MM would have been more effective in the rear slot than a dual 80MM


the lower rear slot is only 2 80mm fans so how will a 120 fit there??


----------



## mavisky

i agree although you can still run the 2x80. Oh, and there's no need to "cool" the fluid before it goes to the GPU. Unless the flow is piss poor there will be a 1-2c difference at most before and after a CPU. I know it seems like that's BS, and I thought so originally too, but reading the watercooling forum really opened my eyes to a lot of common misconceptions.


----------



## circeseye

yea true. but i am going to be adding another card or 2 later on and dont want to worry about heat at all later on down the line. at least this way it will all be set and i wont have to worry about disassembling everything later down the road cause i need more. just trying to do everything right the first time. also putting the drain down after the dual 80 since its the lowest point. but like i said im trying to everything right the first time


----------



## circeseye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Even so, a thick 120MM would have been more effective in the rear slot than a dual 80MM


i just thought of what your saying... your talking about the 120 in the top back of the case. if you look at the ugly diagram i made the reservoir is going to be in that area. also because of everything on the top i didnt want to add more there. dont like all the clutter. and when i found the dual 80 and seen it will fit perfectly on the bottom it was perfect. only about a week to go till buying everything and putting mine and my sons comps together.

god i love building computers


----------



## MusicMelody

Okay I will be buying this case in the next few weeks, but I had a question or two.

Is there a noticeable difference in GPU, CPU, PSU, or motherboard temps when using the mesh or clear top? I will be using air cooling, not water.

What are some minor tweaks you would suggest for beginners? One I'm doing is removing hot swap bay thingy, I have no need for it, and it will give me a LITTLE more room. I would also like to paint the case but NO idea where to start or how to.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Hey guys, new xb owner havent done much yet waiting for parts and making a new panel to replace top mesh. Was reading the posts about chaning the power button led, anyone find an easier way or better alternative ? would it be easier to change the whole switch out ?


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *circeseye*
> 
> i just thought of what your saying... your talking about the 120 in the top back of the case. if you look at the ugly diagram i made the reservoir is going to be in that area. also because of everything on the top i didnt want to add more there. dont like all the clutter. and when i found the dual 80 and seen it will fit perfectly on the bottom it was perfect. only about a week to go till buying everything and putting mine and my sons comps together.
> 
> god i love building computers


Could you mount the reservoir somewhere else? With the I/O panel there you will be a little tight on space and if you don't run a 120mm radiator I'd suggest a nice fan to help keep the northbridge running cool at the very least. I have two Swiftech Micro Res mounted towards the front of my case personally or you could mount a larger res back towards the left rear as there's a pretty large space there. I know another member mounted his there. I personally put my pump where the 2.5" cage would have normally been as there's not much in the way of room below. If you're going to be running the H220 from Switftech though I'd seriously consider mounting the reservoir like I did in the front right corner.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Hey guys, new xb owner havent done much yet waiting for parts and making a new panel to replace top mesh. Was reading the posts about chaning the power button led, anyone find an easier way or better alternative ? would it be easier to change the whole switch out ?


If you're good with a solder gun you could probably d-solder the entire button and then gain access to the led itself. I'd personally buy another one of the front boards from Cooler Master though and try it with that before risking damage to the one already in the case.


----------



## i3oost

This maybe a stupid question but is it possible to mod this case to run 4 way sli?


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i3oost*
> 
> This maybe a stupid question but is it possible to mod this case to run 4 way sli?


dont think thats possible...if u have 4 GPUs * 2 PCI slots (minimum) then you are 1 slot short...you will need some hard modding to add 4 gpus in there and i dont think u can fit a mobo that big in there either


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i3oost*
> 
> This maybe a stupid question but is it possible to mod this case to run 4 way sli?


Anything is possible, but I wouldn't say that it would be easy. Being limited to ATX boards may make 3 way s/i/crossfire more compatible and the added benefits of a 4th card over a 4th rarely workout unless you're looking purely for benchmarking numbers.


----------



## tommydeholz

you can you just have to dremel a venting hole...


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> dont think thats possible...if u have 4 GPUs * 2 PCI slots (minimum) then you are 1 slot short...you will need some hard modding to add 4 gpus in there and i dont think u can fit a mobo that big in there either


A EATX mobo fits in no issues, you just get too close to the front if you are running a rad in the front.

The only thing you would short off is a PCIe slot. I have my Rampage IV Extreme running in a HAF XB with no issues:


----------



## i3oost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> A EATX mobo fits in no issues, you just get too close to the front if you are running a rad in the front.
> 
> The only thing you would short off is a PCIe slot. I have my Rampage IV Extreme running in a HAF XB with no issues:


Okay. Well I would be running the gigabyte g1 sniper 3 and 4 670 sli. I was just asking because It looks like the width of the pci slots for the other cards is tge same size as that last tab. So I was thinking I could just install it in the last slot and make a vent.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i3oost*
> 
> Okay. Well I would be running the gigabyte g1 sniper 3 and 4 670 sli. I was just asking because It looks like the width of the pci slots for the other cards is tge same size as that last tab. So I was thinking I could just install it in the last slot and make a vent.


That should work as long as you also cut some space for the DVI connector to stick out.


----------



## Thrall

I second that--there's enough room in there for it so I'm honestly not sure why they didn't just put the extra slot there.


----------



## vagabond142

Got my LED kit installed a bit better. Cleaner, more even light now. Still need to take out the mobo and do the cable management tango, it's horrid down there :O


----------



## ahmedmo1

Okay- going to pull the trigger on 2x 140mm fans for the front intake (inside the case). They won't be mounted on a radiator. Just mounted directly into the 140mm holes.

I've narrowed it down to 4 fans (ranked by descending preference):

Gelid Silent 14:
http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=80731&vpn=FN-PX14-12&manufacture=Gelid%20Solutions%20Ltd%2E&promoid=1293

Fractal Design Silent Series R2:
http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=71009&vpn=FD-FAN-SSR2-140&manufacture=Others

Cougar Vortex 140mm HDB:
http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=69268&vpn=CFV14H&manufacture=Cougar&promoid=1449

Corsair AF140:
http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=70456&vpn=CO-9050009-WW&manufacture=Corsair&promoid=1360

I've heard some people have had issues trying to mount the 140mm fans from the inside (again, not on a radiator). This goes specifically for the Corsair AF140 fans- can anyone confirm whether these can be mounted and whether they cause any rattling/turbulence/vibration noise? I've seen the Cougar fans mounted so I don't think I have to worry about those.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall*
> 
> I second that--there's enough room in there for it so I'm honestly not sure why they didn't just put the extra slot there.


CM rep stated way back in thread it would make case cramped and thus require a redesign to make it even larger for mobo tray and E-atx mobo's and they decided no to based on market demand.


----------



## wthenshaw

Here's my addition to the club,

Just a change of case, no new components other than the white NZXT LEDs. they were on minimum brightness when I took these photos though









Probably going to put some more white into there as the blue is a bit over powering the white, but i want there to still be blue.


----------



## Ashuiegi

you 'll need to remove the side handle near the cards for sure . and i would cut the grid on the vg side and put dual 120 fan there to help cooling if you go 4 cards


----------



## Wachuwey

Hello.
Two days ago I recived my HAF XB. I'm very happy wit the case.
The front fans are very noisy at full speed.

Like another user in this forum, I have a CM V8 and the top CM MegaFlow fan doesn't fit inside the case.

I was wondering how to arrange it.
Removed the plastic cover of the V8, but the fan still hitting the top of the heat pipes.

I don't like to put the MegaFlow on the outside of the case, and also I don't want to change the cooler.

Do you have any idea to fix it?

Also, there was a little problem with my graphic card.
Gigabyte GTX460.
I use the DVI to connect the PC monitor, and the Mini HDMI for the TV.
I have to trim some plastic in the MiniHDMI-HDMI adapter. It hit the case and can not conect.
Not a big problem.


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wachuwey*
> 
> Hello.
> Two days ago I recived my HAF XB. I'm very happy wit the case.
> The front fans are very noisy at full speed.
> 
> Like another user in this forum, I have a CM V8 and the top CM MegaFlow fan doesn't fit inside the case.
> 
> I was wondering how to arrange it.
> Removed the plastic cover of the V8, but the fan still hitting the top of the heat pipes.
> 
> I don't like to put the MegaFlow on the outside of the case, and also I don't want to change the cooler.
> 
> Do you have any idea to fix it?


Most people have been saying the top fan doesn't help much if at all (and can make things worse in some cases) so you might be better off just leaving the fan out. I personally got a window top panel to keep dust out of it. Just having decent intake fans will help far more than that top fan.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Okay- going to pull the trigger on 2x 140mm fans for the front intake (inside the case). They won't be mounted on a radiator. Just mounted directly into the 140mm holes.
> 
> I've narrowed it down to 4 fans (ranked by descending preference):
> 
> Gelid Silent 14:
> http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=80731&vpn=FN-PX14-12&manufacture=Gelid%20Solutions%20Ltd%2E&promoid=1293
> 
> Fractal Design Silent Series R2:
> http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=71009&vpn=FD-FAN-SSR2-140&manufacture=Others
> 
> Cougar Vortex 140mm HDB:
> http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=69268&vpn=CFV14H&manufacture=Cougar&promoid=1449
> 
> Corsair AF140:
> http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=70456&vpn=CO-9050009-WW&manufacture=Corsair&promoid=1360
> 
> I've heard some people have had issues trying to mount the 140mm fans from the inside (again, not on a radiator). This goes specifically for the Corsair AF140 fans- can anyone confirm whether these can be mounted and whether they cause any rattling/turbulence/vibration noise? I've seen the Cougar fans mounted so I don't think I have to worry about those.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


I've used the Corsair fans, and didn't really like them at all because they didn't move much air. Then when I removed them, one screw got stuck in the soft grey anti vibration crap you mount them with (worst idea by Corsair ever) and had to totally ruin it to get it off. My vote is for the Cougar fans. They are on a whole other level than the Corsair fans. Imo, of course.


----------



## Ashuiegi

i've heard good things on Alpenfohn or bitfenix too for 140 mm.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I've used the Corsair fans, and didn't really like them at all because they didn't move much air. Then when I removed them, one screw got stuck in the soft grey anti vibration crap you mount them with (worst idea by Corsair ever) and had to totally ruin it to get it off. My vote is for the Cougar fans. They are on a whole other level than the Corsair fans. Imo, of course.


Thanks. The Cougars have been ordered. That completes my build.

I'll post some pics of the rather mediocre build when they arrive.


----------



## humayunh

Hey Guys!

Quick question, i was going to order a TX 750 to use with this case, but saw the HX 750 for just 10$ more which is made by CWT, which reviews are saying is much better.

Now the problem is, newegg/amazon/review sites all say the PSU is 180mm but the corsair website says its 200mm. What gives?
http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/hx-series-power-supply-units/hx-series-hx750-power-supply-750-watt-80-plus-gold-certified-modular-psu.html

Does anyone own one and have a idea?


----------



## 1911isoamd

this is what i got so far had the res horizontal but it was working to well so i put it vertical i still have to get a pump top so i can shorten some tubing


----------



## JAM3S121

I really like the cool of this case but I gotta ask, how is the build quality? I've had a CM 690 II advanced and Cm Storm Scout. Both of them were built pretty decently (although way to much stuff is riveted in) but the panels like the side panel were way to easily scratched up, the windows all got scratched up pretty fast even when I wiped them down with a clean microfiber.

also how would storage work? It fits 2.5 only? I have a 3.5 drive and will be buying another ssd soon. I guess I could put some ruber on the bottom and throw the hard drive there but that kind of makes the whole point of it being a lan box/carryable down the window... i could get newer 2.5 drives like the seagate momentus or whatever but thats not worth it.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I really like the cool of this case but I gotta ask, how is the build quality? I've had a CM 690 II advanced and Cm Storm Scout. Both of them were built pretty decently (although way to much stuff is riveted in) but the panels like the side panel were way to easily scratched up, the windows all got scratched up pretty fast even when I wiped them down with a clean microfiber.
> 
> also how would storage work? It fits 2.5 only? I have a 3.5 drive and will be buying another ssd soon. I guess I could put some ruber on the bottom and throw the hard drive there but that kind of makes the whole point of it being a lan box/carryable down the window... i could get newer 2.5 drives like the seagate momentus or whatever but thats not worth it.


The build quality is superb- made of high-quality sturdy steel (except for the front, obviously). I've already bumped a whole bunch of stuff against the case while making my build and have yet to notice even the most minor of scratches. I can't speak to the top window as I have the vented version- from what I've heard, the windowed top can scratch easily, like the windows for most other cases. I've dealt with the CM 690 2 and I can guarantee that the HAF XB's build quality is far superior.

The case supports 2 hot-swappable 3.5 drives at the front. I have my Seagate 7200.12 in there.

I was trying to decide b/w a few cases before I bought this one:
Fractal Design Core 3000
Xigmatek Midgard 2
Fractal Design Arc Midi

These are all highly regarded cases and I didn't find any of them to be more sturdy than the HAF XB.


----------



## Lareson

Yes, these are great cases! I built 2 computers with this case, mine and my brother's and both of them turned out great. Drives weren't an issue, I had 4 - 3.5" drives, but really only used 3 of them, 3rd one is in an eSATA dock so only having 2 wasn't a big deal for me. The fact that I could watercool in this case was a great possibility, but can require some creative thinking. There is quite a bit of space in this case, but some of it is can be awkwardly unused, mainly underneath. I tried doing some sort of cable managing, but with all of the hardware that I went with, it can be a bit cramped too. Comparing to my Scout that I used to have though, this one is much more spacious!


----------



## Ramsey77

I came to an XB from a Fractal Design Arc Mini, and the build/surface quality is about identical: excellent


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

I have the same issue with a fan not fitting (230mm bit fenix spectre pro). Had this private property sign i cut up so i could mount it on the outside, and im probably going to reuse the mesh ontop of it so things dont poke the blades. i would suggest using copper sheetmetal, the sign turned out to be harder than i thought to cut through.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I really like the cool of this case but I gotta ask, how is the build quality? I've had a CM 690 II advanced and Cm Storm Scout. Both of them were built pretty decently (although way to much stuff is riveted in) but the panels like the side panel were way to easily scratched up, the windows all got scratched up pretty fast even when I wiped them down with a clean microfiber.
> 
> also how would storage work? It fits 2.5 only? I have a 3.5 drive and will be buying another ssd soon. I guess I could put some ruber on the bottom and throw the hard drive there but that kind of makes the whole point of it being a lan box/carryable down the window... i could get newer 2.5 drives like the seagate momentus or whatever but thats not worth it.


This is only my second CM case ever, last one was as WaveMaster waaaay back in 2003 or so and I hated it, but was also aluminum. I"ve owned around a dozen Antec cases, tried a few silverstones and a Corsair 600Dwhite and none of them felt as solid and well built as this case, though my Antec P180 and SOHO 1030 cases would come a close second. The riveting job is done well all around the case, everything is really well attached and even without the side panels, the case has a real nice "tank" like feeling to it. The side panels are even hard to bend and flex by themselves. The paint job is nice and tough, almost like a rhino lining for truck beds, its tough to scratch.


----------



## MusicMelody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Here's my addition to the club,
> 
> Just a change of case, no new components other than the white NZXT LEDs. they were on minimum brightness when I took these photos though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably going to put some more white into there as the blue is a bit over powering the white, but i want there to still be blue.


What are those blue fans and the cpu heatsink? loving the look.


----------



## MusicMelody

Okay, ordered my case, should be here soon, keeping my fingers crossed. A few questions though...

I got the mesh top, if nothing else I will use it for passive cooling.

Is there a guide somewhere to painting cases and parts of a case? I would love for a blue/black theme.

Also, I won't be doing any extreme overclocking, mainly moving most of my current PC into it which is an A10 5800k, Asus A85X-V pro board I think....etc etc....Since temps won't be a HUGE issue, is there a good looking aftermarket cpu cooler out there? (blue or black theme preferrably)....

Also any tweaks or DIY you all think that I should know of regarding this case? I'm already going to take out the hotswap bays, and PROBABLY use an external cd-drive, not sure yet. (I hard use CD's anymore)


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Okay, ordered my case, should be here soon, keeping my fingers crossed. A few questions though...
> 
> I got the mesh top, if nothing else I will use it for passive cooling.
> 
> Is there a guide somewhere to painting cases and parts of a case? I would love for a blue/black theme.
> 
> Also, I won't be doing any extreme overclocking, mainly moving most of my current PC into it which is an A10 5800k, Asus A85X-V pro board I think....etc etc....Since temps won't be a HUGE issue, is there a good looking aftermarket cpu cooler out there? (blue or black theme preferrably)....
> 
> Also any tweaks or DIY you all think that I should know of regarding this case? I'm already going to take out the hotswap bays, and PROBABLY use an external cd-drive, not sure yet. (I hard use CD's anymore)


A Xigmatek Dark Knight would be quite fitting if you replaced the fans


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> What are those blue fans and the cpu heatsink? loving the look.


Those are Xigmatek Crystal CLF-F1251 fitted on a Corsair H80. I bought five of these for my Cooler Master Elite 430. You can get them in red, blue, green and white


----------



## Wachuwey

Hello.

One quick question to the CM212Evo users.
*Does a cooler CM 212 EVO fit with a MegaFlow inside the case?*

I have a friend who has one, and there is no problem to change our coolers. V8 and Hyper 212.


----------



## tommydeholz

the 212 evo & the top 200mm fan wont fit i think


----------



## Ashuiegi

you can find a slim 200mm somewhere but i can't find the model back


----------



## vagabond142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> you can find a slim 200mm somewhere but i can't find the model back


IIRC the slim 200 is made by bitfenix, not 100% sure tho


----------



## Ashuiegi

ah yeah possible i was thinking about prolimatech but it s not it seems, well i m sure i ve seen one but i can't find it back sry ,...


----------



## waldowohin

With the 212 or the EVO you have to use a 20mm thick 200mm case fan. This one to be precise: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835345003

You will also have to jerryrig it to get it to stay. For reason CM thought it would be awesome to use non-standard sized 200mm mounting holes in its case.


----------



## Wachuwey

Thanks for the answers.

I think that CM has made a big mistake with the top fan.
Just 1 or 2cm more in height would be enough to fit *his* top fans with *his* coolers.

I have to think what to do.


----------



## agussio

Not the EVO 212 and top fan won't fit.

But with the vented top and my 212, I never had heat issues. 2x 140mm low speed BeQuiet fans in front and the EVO 212 w/ 1 fan, my system ran ~30 at idle and ~60 at load with 3770K @ 4.2.


----------



## mavisky

Slim 200mm fans do next to nothing anyways. Read any fan review, not the box they come in and you'll see that the slim 200's don't have enough rpm or fan blade pitch to move much air at all. I bought a 200mm fan from Cooler Master and saw no real change in temps whatsoever with it blowing in or pulling air out.


----------



## vagabond142

What I would love to be able to do is to hang a 120mm fan over my GPU's... of course the lid couldn't fit 4x120 mm as standard... but... (holds up dremel and grins evilly)









Either that or get that funky fan hanger that someone in this thread had... (goes searching)


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wachuwey*
> 
> Thanks for the answers.
> 
> I think that CM has made a *big mistake* with the top fan.
> Just 1 or 2cm more in height would be enough to fit *his* top fans with *his* coolers.
> 
> I have to think what to do.


I find this issue quite inconsequential. Have a rear 120mm fan and front 2x 140mm/120mm and call it a day. That top fan won't help you reduce temps much, if at all.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waldowohin*
> 
> With the 212 or the EVO you have to use a 20mm thick 200mm case fan. This one to be precise: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835345003
> 
> You will also have to jerryrig it to get it to stay. *For reason CM thought it would be awesome to use non-standard sized 200mm mounting holes* in its case.


The CM Rep has stated since they were the first to bring 200mm fans to the market, as far as they are concerned, they _should be_ considered the standard that everyone else isn't following. I believe that discussion is buried somewhere here in this thread.


----------



## BENSON519

I see all of these kick ass xb on here. What monitors do some of you guys use. I have an i5 3570k and only one evga gtx 660 but I am getting another one. I know I need to get 120 hz as I am going to stay with 1080 simply for prices I can't afford 2560x1440. I have been looking at the BENQ xl2420t and a 27" asus with about the same specs and price


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> I see all of these kick ass xb on here. What monitors do some of you guys use. I have an i5 3570k and only one evga gtx 660 but I am getting another one. I know I need to get 120 hz as I am going to stay with 1080 simply for prices I can't afford 2560x1440. I have been looking at the BENQ xl2420t and a 27" asus with about the same specs and price


I have an Asus PA248Q, which is a 24 inch IPS panel with a resolution of 1920x1200. If you're sticking with 1080, I would suggest staying away from 27 inch panels as their less dense pixel pitch starts to look crappy (depending on how far you sit from it of course). 27 inch panels really look best with a 1440 resolution. The more dense pixel pitch of a 24 inch screen at 1080 will look much more crisp sitting right in front of you, compared to a 27 incher with the same rez.

A great monitor for the price:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008DWH00K


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> I see all of these kick ass xb on here. What monitors do some of you guys use. I have an i5 3570k and only one evga gtx 660 but I am getting another one. I know I need to get 120 hz as I am going to stay with 1080 simply for prices I can't afford 2560x1440. I have been looking at the BENQ xl2420t and a 27" asus with about the same specs and price


Well fellow Minnesotan Look at Micro Center they have 1440P displays for around $240.00 (open box), That's how I got mine and its an awesome investment.


----------



## JAM3S121

so do 3.5's drives fit at all without modding? how many 2.5's can i fit? I know I can just velcro ssd's but i cant do that to mechanicals thinking about getting this case.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> so do 3.5's drives fit at all without modding? how many 2.5's can i fit? I know I can just velcro ssd's but i cant do that to mechanicals thinking about getting this case.


The two quick-slots on the front are for 3.5, aren't they?


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> so do 3.5's drives fit at all without modding? how many 2.5's can i fit? I know I can just velcro ssd's but i cant do that to mechanicals thinking about getting this case.


the 2 front 3.5 bays are screwless and obviously hold 3.5 but are setup to accept 2.5s also. The internal drive rack is only for 2.5s. the 5.25 bays could hold any with adapters.


----------



## BENSON519

2 3.5" drives. I didn't have to do anything but take off the pcb board and ran them direct instead of hot swap bays. I think 5 2.5" drives will fit. 4 for sure


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> so do 3.5's drives fit at all without modding? how many 2.5's can i fit? I know I can just velcro ssd's but i cant do that to mechanicals thinking about getting this case.


You can fit 2 - 3.5" or 2.5" drives in the hot swap bay and it also has 4 - 2.5" only tool-less bays that can be removed or move over to a 2nd set of holes.

If you want, you can also get 5.25" to 3.5" brackets to put 2 more 3.5" drives in the 5.25" bays.


----------



## BENSON519

Is this monitor 120hz. It doesn't say in the description. I know I will need the better hz when I get my second card soon. It looks like a great monitor for the dough !


----------



## BENSON519

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I have an Asus PA248Q, which is a 24 inch IPS panel with a resolution of 1920x1200. If you're sticking with 1080, I would suggest staying away from 27 inch panels as their less dense pixel pitch starts to look crappy (depending on how far you sit from it of course). 27 inch panels really look best with a 1440 resolution. The more dense pixel pitch of a 24 inch screen at 1080 will look much more crisp sitting right in front of you, compared to a 27 incher with the same rez.
> 
> A great monitor for the price:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008DWH00K


Is this monitor 120hz. Looks great but can't find it in the specs?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> I
> 
> Is this monitor 120hz. Looks great but can't find it in the specs?


No, unfortunately it's not.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

one more hole to put for the wires, some trimming to do in the middle, and paint it black, but its comming along







Oh and fit the mesh ontop...


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Wish there were more white colored 120/140mm fan options. And yes, I tried the Aerosharks and I didn't like them, even at 7v speeds. I'm sick of LED/black plastic fans.


----------



## Ashuiegi

Alpenfohn , bitefenix , enermax , you have plenty of non black fans,.......

you should try the new asus 27 inch 1440p it s really cheap for the quality ,...... ASUS PB Series PB278Q 27""


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> Alpenfohn , bitefenix , enermax , you have plenty of non black fans,.......
> 
> you should try the new asus 27 inch 1440p it s really cheap for the quality ,...... ASUS PB Series PB278Q 27""


I looked real hard at that one too. Then decided to stick with a 24 incher for half the monies.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Wish there were more white colored 120/140mm fan options. And yes, I tried the Aerosharks and I didn't like them, even at 7v speeds. I'm sick of LED/black plastic fans.


----------



## Ashuiegi

these enermax clusters look amazing and i think they are some of the best deal , for about 20 bucks you get fully sleeved white cable , button to turn led on off, detachable blade for cleaning and the aluminium frame look great, ultra quiet , but they don't move an awfull lot of air.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I have an Asus PA248Q, which is a 24 inch IPS panel with a resolution of 1920x1200. If you're sticking with 1080, *I would suggest staying away from 27 inch panels as their less dense pixel pitch starts to look crappy (depending on how far you sit from it of course). 27 inch panels really look best with a 1440 resolution.* The more dense pixel pitch of a 24 inch screen at 1080 will look much more crisp sitting right in front of you, compared to a 27 incher with the same rez.
> 
> A great monitor for the price:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008DWH00K


Yes, 27" is more suited for 1440 resolution.

However, I would disagree that one should stay away from 1080p 27" screens- at least not as a rule of thumb. Depends on personal preference- many people put more of a premium on screen real estate than resolution. I have a 24" IPS screen at work and was looking for a cheap 27" monitor for home use. I found the reduction in screen real estate from 27" to 24" more intolerable than the reduction in image fidelity from an IPS display to a more stretched TN screen when switching b/w displays.

Mind you, I would agree that one should not pay even close to the retail prices for a 27" 1080p screen (even with all the bells and whistles). But if one can find a deal on a place like eBay, go for it.

I bought my ve276q on eBay for ~$150.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Yes, 27" is more suited for 1440 resolution.
> 
> However, I would disagree that one should stay away from 1080p 27" screens- at least not as a rule of thumb. Depends on personal preference- *many people put more of a premium on screen real estate than resolution*. I have a 24" IPS screen at work and was looking for a cheap 27" monitor for home use. I found the reduction in screen real estate from 27" to 24" more intolerable than the reduction in image fidelity from an IPS display to a more stretched TN screen when switching b/w displays.
> 
> Mind you, I would agree that one should not pay even close to the retail prices for a 27" 1080p screen (even with all the bells and whistles). But if one can find a deal on a place like eBay, go for it.
> 
> I bought my ve276q on eBay for ~$150.


I thought resolution = screen real estate? A 27 inch 1080 panel has the exact number of pixels that a 24 inch does, so you're not gaining any usable space, just spreading the pixels apart.
But yeah, you're right, it's all about personal preference. I was just saying a 24 inch 1080 is going to look nicer/crisper compared to a 27 when sitting the same distance away. Save a few bucks, and look better? Why not?


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I thought resolution = screen real estate? A 27 inch 1080 panel has the exact number of pixels that a 24 inch does, so you're not gaining any usable space, just spreading the pixels apart.
> But yeah, you're right, it's all about personal preference. I was just saying a 24 inch 1080 is going to look nicer/crisper compared to a 27 when sitting the same distance away. Save a few bucks, and look better? Why not?


Yeah- I follow you- I'm referring to the size of the screen you stare at. Obviously you are right regarding the lack of a difference in usable real estate.


----------



## agussio

Has anyone tried a dual 80mm rad in the basement of the XB. I am looking for a little more cooling for folding and the Black Ice M160 looks to be a good option.

Thoughts, Ideas?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*


I haven't heard good things about Spectre fans from tator tots fan thread.


----------



## Ramsey77

Just ordered an EVGA GTX670 FTW Signature 2 to finish off my rig as it seems the next generation of cards probably won't show this year. Going to retire my 570 into my old Q6600/Cosmos 1000 rig as a back up. Can't wait.


----------



## circeseye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> Has anyone tried a dual 80mm rad in the basement of the XB. I am looking for a little more cooling for folding and the Black Ice M160 looks to be a good option.
> 
> Thoughts, Ideas?


im going to be doing the same thing. not sure the name of the dual 80 i found


----------



## M3galomaniac

I had considered doing a dual 80mm rad on my rig but I decided against it in the end. The ROI in terms of price vs. performance just isn't justifyable for me at least... But it would be cool to see someone else do it up!


----------



## ahmedmo1

Hi folks,

Unrelated to the topic of the thread but it is related to a potential change in my build.

I have the 7870 Club 3d jokerCard- pitcairn version. Cost $200. Bought it before the Tahiti version was available.

Have an opportunity to get a Sapphire 7870 xt (boost) for the same price.

But I would have to go pick it up and then sell my old 7870. My problem is I can't figure whether the trouble of picking up the new one and selling the old one is even worth the improvement in performance.

Would you folks bother with it?

Thanks!


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> 
> one more hole to put for the wires, some trimming to do in the middle, and paint it black, but its comming along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and fit the mesh ontop...


That looks pretty cool- great job!

Can you take a pic of the whole case with the fan?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> Unrelated to the topic of the thread but it is related to a potential change in my build.
> 
> I have the 7870 Club 3d jokerCard- pitcairn version. Cost $200. Bought it before the Tahiti version was available.
> 
> Have an opportunity to get a Sapphire 7870 xt (boost) for the same price.
> 
> But I would have to go pick it up and then sell my old 7870. My problem is I can't figure whether the trouble of picking up the new one and selling the old one is even worth the improvement in performance.
> 
> Would you folks bother with it?
> 
> Thanks!


You'd get a better answer if you made a new thread in the AMD GPU section.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> You'd get a better answer if you made a new thread in the AMD GPU section.


Yup- already posted in the Sapphire 7870 Tahiti thread.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3galomaniac*
> 
> I had considered doing a dual 80mm rad on my rig but I decided against it in the end. The ROI in terms of price vs. performance just isn't justifyable for me at least... But it would be cool to see someone else do it up!


I've been considering one as well. but just not sure how I'd run my tubing vs what I currently have on that end of the machine as I hadn't accounted for one in the first place. I'm sure it Wouldn't be that hard, but my motivation right now is pretty slim. Need to make a plexi top window first.


----------



## M3galomaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> I've been considering one as well. but just not sure how I'd run my tubing vs what I currently have on that end of the machine as I hadn't accounted for one in the first place. I'm sure it Wouldn't be that hard, but my motivation right now is pretty slim. Need to make a plexi top window first.


Lol! Mavisky, we must be on the same wavelength or something! I too pushed back adding the 80mm rad in favor of cutting plexi windows for my xb! And I'm also in the mindset of not really wanting to rip apart my whole rig again to drain and re-run my tubing... I kinda want to just sit back and enjoy for a few more weeks (while my wallet recovers from my recent buying spree lol!). I'm at the stage where any modding I do is pretty much for aesthetics.

For me, my rig is pretty much done in terms of hardware upgrades







... If I justify upgrading my GPU, then I would have to move from an APU back to an AM3+ platform (new mobo + CPU), AND upgrade/sleeve a new psu to handle the increase power needs! Talk about painting yourself into a corner







Lucky for my wallet, even I can see that the above would be more of a new build rather than an upgrade, and thats not in the cards for a WHILE!!

Once I'm done cutting my windows ill post an updated pic of both my rig and my new deskspace


----------



## mavisky

Yea I've just got to pull the trigger one the plexi at this point. I could stand for a few upgrades, primarily a new FX-8350 to replace this FX-4170 i've got right now. The gpu's will probably hang out for another year or so until the 700 series drops from Nvidia or perhaps I'll consider an AMD card this time around.


----------



## M3galomaniac

I just spent tonight cutting out my side panel window with my rotary tool! It took a a while to get the hang of cutting metal but I got it eventually. I still have some finish work to do but I'm really happy with the direction its going in







Pics tomorrow


----------



## toyz72

wanted to update some pic's. my fan controller finally arrived,along with my 80mm fans for the bottom. i also added a msi gtx670 pe sence last pic's.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> That looks pretty cool- great job!
> 
> Can you take a pic of the whole case with the fan?


Thanx







. Its slow going, and the top fan will probably be the last thing i put in srry. Still waiting on clips from noctua and thinking about getting an aftercool module. Heres a link to the build album , i just hope it doest brake as i add more pics :/ http://s82.photobucket.com/user/5m4ug/library/Haf%20XB%20Build


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> wanted to update some pic's. my fan controller finally arrived,along with my 80mm fans for the bottom. i also added a msi gtx670 pe sence last pic's.


How are you liking those Noctua 80mil's ?







Are they pretty quite at reasonable rpm's?


----------



## Chemx

Another new XB owner here.
Waited for this case almost 3 months. Dealers here really take their time.









I'm currently running a stock Intel CPU cooler (I was on water before). But I will probably soon buy Noctua NH-D14 because this stock cooler is waaay to loud. :x
And stock CM fans are also incredibly loud.











P.S. Nice keyboard, eh?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Newegg has case for $89 after rebate and free shipping again!


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> How are you liking those Noctua 80mil's ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they pretty quite at reasonable rpm's?


with all my fans set at 50%,its super quite. i think the loudest thing in my case is the 670. it idles at about 29c now


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> I haven't heard good things about Spectre fans from tator tots fan thread.


Yea i took a look







bought them more for looks, but now that i have them i'll give them a try and replace with some noctuas if anyhting goes wrong. I have a question though, caught the post you snagged about replacing the power led







, think its a 1.8mm ? Anyone have a size and or type for it ?

Tried contacting cooler master support about the size of the led in the power button, will post if i get a reply.


----------



## JaredxShreds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berzerker7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed up a few things, added another 670, swapped out the XIGMATEKs for some high pressure Akasa Apache 140s (2.76mmH20 @ 1300 RPM). (I promise the underneath is much neater than it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Made up for the lack of 3.5 bays by getting a 5.25 to 3.5 converter, giving me another 3.5 slot, easily covered by the stock 5.25 cover.
> 
> Also, a normal-hole layout 200mm *will fit* with a little force to get two out of 4 to line up. No vibration noise so far on this 200mm XIGMATEK.
> 
> Case is virtually silent with the fans I've chosen.
> 
> Specs:
> Intel Core i7 3770K @ 4.5GHz @ 1.225V
> Corsair XM3 4x4GB @ 1866 @ 1.55V
> 2x SLI EVGA 670 FTW @ 1280/1800 on both
> Corsair AX860 PSU
> 2x OCZ Vertex 4 128GB SSDs
> 2x Seagate 2TB Barracuda, 1x Hitachi 1.5TB
> NZXT Kraken X60 w/ 4x Akasa Apache 140mm push/pull
> 1x Enermax TB Silence (non-PWM, still silent) as an intake on the back


What fan is that on the top there? The white LED one.


----------



## OverGlocke

I am considering getting this case... one thing I was wondering is how you can use the motherboard tray. Does it provide ESD protection when working on it out of the case naturally or do you have to take other precautions when working on your motherboard?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverGlocke*
> 
> I am considering getting this case... one thing I was wondering is how you can use the motherboard tray. Does it provide ESD protection when working on it out of the case naturally or do you have to take other precautions when working on your motherboard?


I have had mine out dozens of times with no ill effects.


----------



## OverGlocke

Thanks for the reply. I have been reading up on ESD and PCs and supposedly you can damage your board or components with static and not even be aware of it. It might degrade your components in a way you aren't even noticeably aware of. That's not a huge issue but would like to avoid it if possible.


----------



## circeseye

finally ordered the parts for me and my sons comp
2 x cm haf xb 99 each
2 x asus m5a99x evo 117 each
2 x amd 8350 184 each
2 x Galaxy GeForce GTX 670 GC 67NQH6DN6KXZ Video Card - 4GB, GDDR5 Overclocked 399 each
2 x SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD250BW 2.5" 250GB SATA III 159 each
2 x NZXT Hale90 80PLUS Gold 750W Power Supply, White 115 each
2 x 8gig gskill ripjaw 2133 115 for 16gig

still going to get the h220 and graphic water block but it will have to wait a bit

were damn excited now its the shipping waiting game


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *circeseye*
> 
> finally ordered the parts for me and my sons comp
> 2 x cm haf xb 99 each
> 2 x asus m5a99x evo 117 each
> 2 x amd 8350 184 each
> 2 x Galaxy GeForce GTX 670 GC 67NQH6DN6KXZ Video Card - 4GB, GDDR5 Overclocked 399 each
> 2 x SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD250BW 2.5" 250GB SATA III 159 each
> 2 x NZXT Hale90 80PLUS Gold 750W Power Supply, White 115 each
> 2 x 8gig gskill ripjaw 2133 115 for 16gig
> 
> still going to get the h220 and graphic water block but it will have to wait a bit
> 
> were damn excited now its the shipping waiting game


Excellent. You guys game together? What's your favorite to play?


----------



## circeseye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Excellent. You guys game together? What's your favorite to play?


planetside 2 is the main one we play together. its the main reason i agreed to go with the nvidea card for the physix.
we would be playing alot more together but his comp just cant handle alot of the games i play. so now we will have identical systems so he has no reason to complain anymore lol


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *circeseye*
> 
> finally ordered the parts for me and my sons comp
> 2 x cm haf xb 99 each
> 2 x asus m5a99x evo 117 each
> 2 x amd 8350 184 each
> 2 x Galaxy GeForce GTX 670 GC 67NQH6DN6KXZ Video Card - 4GB, GDDR5 Overclocked 399 each
> 2 x SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD250BW 2.5" 250GB SATA III 159 each
> 2 x NZXT Hale90 80PLUS Gold 750W Power Supply, White 115 each
> 2 x 8gig gskill ripjaw 2133 115 for 16gig
> 
> still going to get the h220 and graphic water block but it will have to wait a bit
> 
> were damn excited now its the shipping waiting game


Nice. My son and I did new HAF XB gaming rigs for the holidays. it was a lot of fun to help him build his first custom computer.


----------



## Ramsey77

670 running smooth:


----------



## ShooterFX

Hi all. I going to get myself the HAF XB but need some advise . I am getting a HD 7990 and have a Corsair H100i which i want to fit to the front of the chassis( rad inside) - Will this fit ? The card is 12.4" x 5.5" x 2.36" or 308 x 137 x 62 mm. Any help would be appreciated. If i need to sell the H100 i will do so and get myself the H80i .


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *circeseye*
> 
> finally ordered the parts for me and my sons comp
> 2 x cm haf xb 99 each
> 2 x asus m5a99x evo 117 each
> 2 x amd 8350 184 each
> 2 x Galaxy GeForce GTX 670 GC 67NQH6DN6KXZ Video Card - 4GB, GDDR5 Overclocked 399 each
> 2 x SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD250BW 2.5" 250GB SATA III 159 each
> 2 x NZXT Hale90 80PLUS Gold 750W Power Supply, White 115 each
> 2 x 8gig gskill ripjaw 2133 115 for 16gig
> 
> still going to get the h220 and graphic water block but it will have to wait a bit
> 
> were damn excited now its the shipping waiting game


Excellent build except I can't help but wonder why you paid $400 for a 670.


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Excellent build except I can't help but wonder why you paid $400 for a 670.


Because that's a great price for the 4GB 670. The 2GB models are the ones that run under $400. Normally the 4GB Galaxy runs for $459


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> Because that's a great price for the 4GB 670. The 2GB models are the ones that run under $400. Normally the 4GB Galaxy runs for $459


Unfortunately, that extra cost for the 4gb doesn't translate to increased performance.

I wouldn't spend over $350 for a 7970/670/680. Heck, that 670 is almost 2x the price of a 7870 tahiti but performs just 10% better.

The money saved could have went towards his water cooling


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Unfortunately, that extra cost for the 4gb doesn't translate to increased performance.
> 
> I wouldn't spend over $350 for a 7970/670/680. Heck, that 670 is almost 2x the price of a 7870 tahiti but performs just 10% better.
> 
> The money saved could have went towards his water cooling


The extra memory increases performance towards higher resolutions. He said he wanted a nvidia due to PhysX.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShooterFX*
> 
> Hi all. I going to get myself the HAF XB but need some advise . I am getting a HD 7990 and have a Corsair H100i which i want to fit to the front of the chassis( rad inside) - Will this fit ? The card is 12.4" x 5.5" x 2.36" or 308 x 137 x 62 mm. Any help would be appreciated. If i need to sell the H100 i will do so and get myself the H80i .


It SHOULD fit, however you definitely won't be able to use a push/pull configuration. you may have clearance issues with the power connectors for the card though. just try it out when the card arrives and if needs be then sell your H100i


----------



## circeseye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> The extra memory increases performance towards higher resolutions. He said he wanted a nvidia due to PhysX.


exactly we were going 7950's but wanted physixs and didnt want to have to get a nvidea also and do hybrid.


----------



## ShooterFX

Thanks for the reply. Helps me a lot. Now i can keep my H100i


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chemx*
> 
> Another new XB owner here.
> Waited for this case almost 3 months. Dealers here really take their time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently running a stock Intel CPU cooler (I was on water before). But I will probably soon buy Noctua NH-D14 because this stock cooler is waaay to loud. :x
> And stock CM fans are also incredibly loud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Nice keyboard, eh?


*Welcome to the club Chemx*









Duuuude! that key is rad, I've never seen a key configuration quite like it. I want it.. give it to me!!


----------



## Chemx

Tnx.

Nope.







I really like that keyboard. To bad it's not mechanical, but it has that tactile feeling anyway. Those two keys around arrow up key are a little bit annoying, everything else is


----------



## j0sh




----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chemx*
> 
> Tnx.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like that keyboard. To bad it's not mechanical, but it has that tactile feeling anyway. Those two keys around arrow up key are a little bit annoying, everything else is


Those two annoying keys are the exact reason I like it! Because I am a left-handed gamer, they would suite my right hand nicely for toggle options.









Do you know what model it is?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverGlocke*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I have been reading up on ESD and PCs and supposedly you can damage your board or components with static and not even be aware of it. It might degrade your components in a way you aren't even noticeably aware of. That's not a huge issue but would like to avoid it if possible.


Hell, i've never worn a static bracelet in all my years of working on my rigs and even standing on shaggy carpet and I haven't fried anything yet. Just don't be stupid and your fine with handling modern electronics


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Yea i took a look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought them more for looks, but now that i have them i'll give them a try and replace with some noctuas if anyhting goes wrong. I have a question though, caught the post you snagged about replacing the power led
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , think its a 1.8mm ? Anyone have a size and or type for it ?
> 
> Tried contacting cooler master support about the size of the led in the power button, will post if i get a reply.


Reset LED is 3mm size, I assume power button is same. Standard LED voltage, nothing special. Good luck with replacing power button, I didn't bother with it, looks like a royal chore


----------



## tastegw

my xb is just about done, just need the feet installed, and some lighting.











rest of the mods are found in my sig in the link.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb




----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Reset LED is 3mm size, I assume power button is same. Standard LED voltage, nothing special. Good luck with replacing power button, I didn't bother with it, looks like a royal chore


Yea 3mm for the reset but the power button im guessing is a 1.8mm because trailboss couldnt get a 2mm to fit inside. Probably going to take it somewhere depending on how expensive it is, so i can avoid screwing the switch with my virtually non existent soldering skills.

Ordered an assortment of led sizes (1.8 is 2mm), another i/o panel and hot swap pcb. The hot swap pictured in the store has a different orange/yellow component on it







as well as the corded molex plug.

After taking a closer look at the switch i think it comes apart from the ass end and hopefully the cap will come off granting access to the led cavity, got about 3 sizes of surface mount leds just incase the 1.8/2mm really doesnt fit.

Update1: Cap comes off the switch (god im such an idiot







)


Update2: 1.8/2mm through hole mount leds definatley do not fit in the hallow of the switch and stand too tall for the switch to operate without interferance. Sub Miniature 1.5 and 1.8/2mm Surface Mount Axial Leads Probably will ! Can't find any reputible source for theese sizes in axial configuration, Im Pisssed !

Update3: 1.5mm axial leads, blue leds Found ! on ebay ! Yay!!!!


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*


^^^^^ What he said. That thing is cool.









Edit: my 1800th post.


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tastegw*
> 
> my xb is just about done, just need the feet installed, and some lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rest of the mods are found in my sig in the link.


Very nicely done. Even a non-Harley fan thinks that system is Bad @ss.


----------



## Ramsey77

Another revision tonight. Exchanged the Hyper 212 EVO for the Xigmatek Dark Knight Nighthawk Edition that I won in a drawing here on OCN. My rig has been a year in the making, and I consider it to finally be done. (except tracking down an identical fan for P/P)


----------



## thecyb0rg

I can't get any drives in the X docks to work. I have double checked Sara cables and made sure they're seated. Tried different data cables. Ditto for power cable. Also tried different drives. The drives plugged into the x dock aren't even seen in my bios at all. Anyone else had issues?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

I'd say the PCB is bad then, time to call CM.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg*
> 
> I can't get any drives in the X docks to work. I have double checked Sara cables and made sure they're seated. Tried different data cables. Ditto for power cable. Also tried different drives. The drives plugged into the x dock aren't even seen in my bios at all. Anyone else had issues?


I removed mine, no desire for X Dock when i can use good old wires,


----------



## zbran

Hi all can i join the club?? ive put my build in my sigg


----------



## Shey

Hey everyone! I hope to fit in alright here. Bought this case maybe a month ago, then saved for parts. First pc build and I'm really looking forward to it!

Been reading this forum for a few weeks now, started scanning from page 1 looking at everything, quite impressive things I've seen.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Ended up figuring it out - previous PSU issue did something funky to motherboard. Flashed a new bios and finally got some drives to register. Then I found out two drives I used for my gaming raid were fried. :/

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Another revision tonight. Exchanged the Hyper 212 EVO for the Xigmatek Dark Knight Nighthawk Edition that I won in a drawing here on OCN. My rig has been a year in the making, and I consider it to finally be done. (except tracking down an identical fan for P/P)
> 
> snip*


Looked like you had your soundcard in your PCIE_1 slot? Don't you want your GTX 670 to reap the benefits of PCIE @ x16 opposed to 8?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Looked like you had your soundcard in your PCIE_1 slot? Don't you want your GTX 670 to reap the benefits of PCIE @ x16 opposed to 8?


It's an X79 board. The top two are x16 the bottom is x8 (40 lanes total). My card is plugged into the 2nd x16 slot even though it looks like it's in the bottom x8. It's all good.


----------



## zbran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Looked like you had your soundcard in your PCIE_1 slot? Don't you want your GTX 670 to reap the benefits of PCIE @ x16 opposed to 8?


the difference between x16 and x8 is very small! almost unnoticeable in fact!


----------



## zbran

can i join the club?


----------



## Kuudere

I seem to be in the minority that has stuck to aircooling an XB








But I'm happy with my temperatures, even with a 4.3GHz overclock running on 1.3x volts because my motherboard is cheap and doesn't support manual vcore, only dvid offsetting


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> *I seem to be in the minority that has stuck to aircooling an XB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm happy with my temperatures, even with a 4.3GHz overclock running on 1.3x volts because my motherboard is cheap and doesn't support manual vcore, only dvid offsetting


Yeah, I'm there with ya. I like the simplicity of Air Cooling, and the way I have my XB set up, it's totally silent until I start to game/bench so I can't really complain about the fan noise.


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Yeah, I'm there with ya. I like the simplicity of Air Cooling, and the way I have my XB set up, it's totally silent until I start to game/bench so I can't really complain about the fan noise.


I had to cheat to get down to where the loudest fan is the GPU on idle by wiring the front intake and rear 80mm fans to a rocker switch I can just flip off and on if I feel like it









The only "loud" fans are the front 120s I swapped in, they're rated at 37 but I think they're closer to 40... I should get new pictures.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Yeah, I'm there with ya. I like the simplicity of Air Cooling, and the way I have my XB set up, it's totally silent until I start to game/bench so I can't really complain about the fan noise.


I went mostly air. Only liquid is in a corsair H80 for the CPU.


----------



## tastegw

Ramsey, what are your cpu temps at idle and load, btw that's a clean build u have, looks very nice!


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tastegw*
> 
> Ramsey, what are your cpu temps at idle and load, btw that's a clean build u have, looks very nice!


Thanks for the compliment Tastegw.









I'm on my phone at the moment, so I will post some screens later, but with an ambient of 20C and an OC @ 4.75 with 1.38v, I idle around 32c and at load I think my hottest core was 74c. This is with my new Dark Knight cooler with one fan, my 212 EVO with push/pull fans was about 3-4 degrees cooler as seen on the "maximum temp" record on Real Temp. It's kind of hard to see. Speaking of which, what happened to OCN's full size picture viewer? Screenshots are impossible to see now.









Edit: here are some pics. I use IBT because it's quick. When I game my temps across all cores are mid 50's so it's all good.









Hyper 212 EVO with Push/Pull Blademaster fans (the stock fan on the 212+)



Dark Knight Nighthawk Edition with one push fan:


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Quote:
Originally Posted by toyz72

wanted to update some pic's. my fan controller finally arrived,along with my 80mm fans for the bottom. i also added a msi gtx670 pe sence last pic's.

Excellent use of Noctua hardware throughout-- you will have fantastic cooling performance with very little noise with that much flow rate in such a small space. I have a very similar all-Noctua setup, and the machine is virtually silent at 100% load with every Noctua fan configured with LNA hardware. I haven't tried ULNA because it's already silent, so why bother?


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonicAgamemnon*
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by toyz72
> 
> wanted to update some pic's. my fan controller finally arrived,along with my 80mm fans for the bottom. i also added a msi gtx670 pe sence last pic's.
> 
> Excellent use of Noctua hardware throughout-- you will have fantastic cooling performance with very little noise with that much flow rate in such a small space. I have a very similar all-Noctua setup, and the machine is virtually silent at 100% load with every Noctua fan configured with LNA hardware. I haven't tried ULNA because it's already silent, so why bother?


the only reason i bought the fan controller was because i needed i place to plug in all these fans


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Realizing that the PSU mounting plate on my HAF XB pulls my Corsair AX850 too far back so that the fan does not center on the filter I made a flush mounting plate by hand. The one im using is made of steel and I also made an extra one out of aluminum. Both work but the rigidity of the steel one far outweighs the aluminum.


This is the steel one that i free hand cut with a dremel which sucks BTW. I also drilled out all of the factory rivets and replaced them with White ones.


This is after paint. it fits, its rigid and now the fan centers nicely over the filter.


Here's the aluminum one which if anyone wants just let me know.... Its not the most beautiful but my router CNC table is out of commission...it fit my AX850 so I assume it will fit others and all the holes line up well


----------



## toyz72

the back plate turned out pretty nice. mine doesn't line up either,but i figured with it being elevated it didnt really matter. it looks really good though


----------



## Raidenz258

just got all the parts from newegg, first time ever building a PC.

newegg wishlist

been stalking this thread for along time, was very helpful when building.



Spoiler: Pics inside


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Realizing that the PSU mounting plate on my HAF XB pulls my Corsair AX850 too far back so that the fan does not center on the filter I made a flush mounting plate by hand. The one im using is made of steel and I also made an extra one out of aluminum. Both work but the rigidity of the steel one far outweighs the aluminum.
> 
> 
> This is the steel one that i free hand cut with a dremel which sucks BTW. I also drilled out all of the factory rivets and replaced them with White ones.
> 
> 
> This is after paint. it fits, its rigid and now the fan centers nicely over the filter.
> 
> 
> Here's the aluminum one which if anyone wants just let me know.... Its not the most beautiful but my router CNC table is out of commission...it fit my AX850 so I assume it will fit others and all the holes line up well


Haha, looks familiar!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1329750/official-cooler-master-haf-xb-club/10#post_18697779


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

If someone was able to mass make one of those flat PSU backplates, i'd buy one.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> If someone was able to mass make one of those flat PSU backplates, i'd buy one.


If someone has or knows someone with a water jet table or a CNC plasma cutter it wouldn't be as cost prohibitive as a die set and stamping press. Water jet would be ideal. I wish I had one, they are incredible machines.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> If someone has or knows someone with a water jet table or a CNC plasma cutter it wouldn't be as cost prohibitive as a die set and stamping press. Water jet would be ideal. I wish I had one, they are incredible machines.


Yeah no joke. I usually use a router with a CNC table but table is inop....I saw your backplate and thats what gave me the idea.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Yeah no joke. I usually use a router with a CNC table but table is inop....I saw your backplate and thats what gave me the idea.


Making it with hand tools is a pain and it's time consuming. It's too bad I don't have a CNC table, because it would be a totally simple program to write, and it would take about 2 minutes per piece to knock out.


----------



## Ashuiegi

dwood can make you one i guess , or any other shop that deal with private client.


----------



## M3galomaniac

Well.. I guess I lied when I said my rig was done. I bit the bullet and decided to get the new Sapphire HD 7790 OC edition thats being released tomorrow. at a price of $128 CAD it would actually have cost me more to of bough an HD 7770! I recently upgraded to an eyefinity setup and I just cannot squeze anything more out of my AMD a8 + HD 6670 dual graphics setup. I figure if I upgrade to the 7790 I will get enough performance increase to play world of tanks at medium settings for now, and I can upgrade to a crossfire setup later.

The pursuit of the perfect rig never ends... does it?


----------



## bcjonesy

Ill be getting my HAF XB in two days. I am up to page 30 of of all the posts and so far am glad I have purchased the HAF XB as an upgrade to my Thermaltake Armor A30!

Has anyone had any heat issues (or any issues) using SLI or Crossfire with a mATX board in this case. I currently have a Maximus V Gene MB with a single XFX HD7870 Dual Fan Black Edition..... but like the idea of a second


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bcjonesy*
> 
> Ill be getting my HAF XB in two days. I am up to page 30 of of all the posts and so far am glad I have purchased the HAF XB as an upgrade to my Thermaltake Armor A30!
> 
> Has anyone had any heat issues (or any issues) using SLI or Crossfire with a mATX board in this case. I currently have a Maximus V Gene MB with a single XFX HD7870 Dual Fan Black Edition..... but like the idea of a second


I have 2 titans in SLI in this case and have no heat issues at all. I find GPUs with a blower design cooler much better when the GPUs are sandwiched next to each other.


----------



## bcjonesy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> I have 2 titans in SLI in this case and have no heat issues at all. I find GPUs with a blower design cooler much better when the GPUs are sandwiched next to each other.


Thanks so much, looking forward to the build. Will post pics


----------



## edgeofblade

Sorry for rezing this post back from more than a month or so, but I had questions about an alternative to this picture.

I'm already a member of this fine brotherhood, BTW. And thanks to erzu for posting this very image. It's exactly what I needed.

If it's going to be that cramped and I don't want to gut the docks, *is there an alternative PSU bracket that could extend further out the back to accommodate an AX1200?* Otherwise, I'm considering a Cooler Master of the same wattage but in a smaller profile closer to the Corsair TX850 I have.

Perhaps I need a trip to the hardware store to see if I could *attach risers to the current bracket and extend it that way. Anyone have experience with that?*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erzu*


----------



## Christoph0121

There are no other adapters in production to solve that problem that I have seen. Other than a custom made bracket, it's basically going with a shorter psu. But as I mentioned, this is as far as I have seen.


----------



## Ashuiegi

a longer bracket for the psu would be fairly easy to make yourself with a metal sheet , one cutout for the exhaust , 4 holes to hold the psu , 4 holes to hold the bracket to the case and then the most difficult , 4 bends ( start with the big one and finish with the 2 small lips that go against the case). take something between 0.5 mm and 1 mm , preferably steel and paint it black , all done , i think it s a less then 3 hours job.

or like you said 2 cm riser would do the trick too but the only problem is the fan psu opening under , i dunno if the side of the case wouldn't be too much in the fan's way


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> a longer bracket for the psu would be fairly easy to make yourself with a metal sheet , one cutout for the exhaust , 4 holes to hold the psu , 4 holes to hold the bracket to the case and then the most difficult , 4 bends ( start with the big one and finish with the 2 small lips that go against the case). take something between 0.5 mm and 1 mm , preferably steel and paint it black , all done , i think it s a less then 3 hours job.
> 
> or like you said 2 cm riser would do the trick too but the only problem is the fan psu opening under , i dunno if the side of the case wouldn't be too much in the fan's way


If you want an even easier mod, just use the stock psu bracket with longer screws/ spacers.








Your psu will be visible from the outside, but it's the cheapest route to go.

Here is an example of the screw/ spacers config I am thinking of:
(picture not related to psu config)


----------



## edgeofblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> If you want an even easier mod, just use the stock psu bracket with longer screws/ spacers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your psu will be visible from the outside, but it's the cheapest route to go.
> 
> Here is an example of the screw/ spacers config I am thinking of:
> (picture not related to psu config)


Yeah, spacers is what I was thinking. I don't know if I feel ambitious enough to bend metal, though. Sorry for wussing out of that.

I don't think there will be a problem with the fan, seeing how the size diff does offset the fan further into the case already. I really only need spacers the size of the difference between the 850 and the 1200 to get back to normal.

Thank you guys for being so helpful. 

Hey, by the way, motherboard standoffs are 6-32s, right? If I have a glut of those, I already have my spacers!


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

That look kinda fugly IMO.


----------



## GuestVeea




----------



## tastegw

Ordered a backplate for my titan, should I leave it black or coat it with some orange?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tastegw*
> 
> Ordered a backplate for my titan, should I leave it black or coat it with some orange?


Some pinstriping would be cool.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgeofblade*
> 
> Sorry for rezing this post back from more than a month or so, but I had questions about an alternative to this picture.
> 
> I'm already a member of this fine brotherhood, BTW. And thanks to erzu for posting this very image. It's exactly what I needed.
> 
> If it's going to be that cramped and I don't want to gut the docks, *is there an alternative PSU bracket that could extend further out the back to accommodate an AX1200?* Otherwise, I'm considering a Cooler Master of the same wattage but in a smaller profile closer to the Corsair TX850 I have.
> 
> Perhaps I need a trip to the hardware store to see if I could *attach risers to the current bracket and extend it that way. Anyone have experience with that?*


Lian Li psu bracket, but you have to drill 4 holes on the sides


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuestVeea*


What is going on with your GPU power connectors?


----------



## Ashuiegi

the lan li psu bracket have the lips and holes on the side but the haf xb have them top and bottom . it would be harder to mod the lan li then make one from scratch ,....


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> the lan li psu bracket have the lips and holes on the side but the haf xb have them top and bottom . it would be harder to mod the lan li then make one from scratch ,....


I assume he meant drill the holes into the case to accommodate the lian li bracket


----------



## edgeofblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Lian Li psu bracket, but you have to drill 4 holes on the sides


Yeah, that was what I initially Googled, too. I figure I COULD do that if I really wanted to.


----------



## mru

What is the difference depth wise between the original PSU adapter and the LianLi part?


----------



## tastegw

All this talk about the PSU bracket makes me think CM should make a revision to the XB, perhaps an adjustable bracket. Or easier, include a couple different ones, a flat surface one, the original one and one with more depth


----------



## Ashuiegi

they should have put the x docks sideways next to the 5.25 bays (vertical) and get rid of this bracket , it only adding to the footprint of the case which already have enough of it


----------



## GuestVeea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> What is going on with your GPU power connectors?


The power supply I bought was made for sli when I had two 560s, so on each chord there are two 6-pins that are made to loop and connect two cards. It looked really bad looping to itself on one card so I took two of the 6-pin chords and electrical taped them together, just until I get a power upgrade.


----------



## edgeofblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> they should have put the x docks sideways next to the 5.25 bays (vertical) and get rid of this bracket , it only adding to the footprint of the case which already have enough of it


Or just extend the freaking back a few inches. I mean, seriously, do we need this kind of bracket on a non-SFF case?

...but of course, the cables in the back add a few "toes" to the footprint already.


----------



## sgtgates

Hey Look its a Storm Trooper Haf XB













Shout out from fellow cooler master storm lovers, the CMSTC here on OCN.

Been following this thread since the XB release, seen great stuff keep it up guys!!

Cheers-
Sgtgates CMSTC Member


----------



## BENSON519

These cases are very nice in the width department. However adding in 2" in length and maybe 2" in height would solve all problems with these cases. No more gpu cards being to long with radiator push and pull fans, power supply being too long wouldn't be an issue and having a extra 5.25" bay and 3.5" would be a lot nicer for like a dual slot reservoir/pump combo or whatever else we all can come up with. Lol


----------



## BENSON519

I know it doesn't have water cooling and all the other fun stuff, But it's my pc and I am proud of it.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it doesn't have water cooling and all the other fun stuff, But it's my pc and I am proud of it.


You SHOULD be proud. Air cooling is good enough for me too, and I think the XB is the undisputed king of air cooling cases. Don't get me wrong, a nice loop is cool and everything, just not my cup of tea. I like the simplicity of a great flowing case/cooler combo.


----------



## DTIone

A few pictures, ordered a universal block on the way for card


----------



## Ashuiegi

man , the HAF X is simply 10x time better for air cooling , this case is cool and have good air cooling but it s really not the best


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> man , the HAF X is simply 10x time better for air cooling , this case is cool and have good air cooling but it s really not the best


10 times better is a pretty bold claim. Do you have a link to this test, or are you just guessing?


----------



## Ashuiegi

it's just a manner of speaking , i mean that tons of the big case out there can give you a better air cooling .
It's not that i don't like it , i own one , for the price it s amazing , but it s really not the best case.
and in the 10x time better i was factoring the features too , the problem with the 200 mm fan and tall cpu cooler , the lack of filters on the fan port ,....


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mru*
> 
> What is the difference depth wise between the original PSU adapter and the LianLi part?


about an 1&1/4" difference. with the psu in, it almost covers the top 2 screw holes leaving only a little tiny bit visible.The bottom holes are still accessible which i am going to use + some of the case screen i cut out to hold a foam filter in place. I'm also replacing the psu screen filter with a peice of foam. If your a stickler for filtering something has to be done because about 1/4 of the psu fan sticks outside of the case.


----------



## mru

Thx Jollygreenjoint!!
That is very detailled. Photos are a great help.








Maybe the fan is not sooo far outside with the AX1200?

If it was me, I think I'd rather custom make the PSU cables; possibly with an angled connector.


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> man , the HAF X is simply 10x time better for air cooling , this case is cool and have good air cooling but it s really not the best


I would disagree a lot. The XB with it's flat design can passively cool a system without any fans. With the screen top, all the heat naturally goes up and out of the case. As a gaming rig with only 2x PWM 140mm front and 1x PWM 120mm on the CPU my system is in-audible and very cool. The fans only spin up under full load ultra settings gaming.

Currently I am in the middle of a rebuild and I am cooling a 3770 with a Hyper 212 heatsink only. No fans in the case at all. Actually I don't even have the heatsink mounted it is just resting on the CPU with gravity. 32c resting, 45c desktop workload. I'm not gaming right now..

This is why I love the case. There are no airflow blocking panels and with very few fans, even low rpm fans, the system can perform well within temp margins. One of my fellow techs at work runs the HAF X and he hates all the fans and the noise that comes with them. I out clock him and out cool him all day long.

Disclosure: I own two of these cases with very different builds. I am about to make a third for a fanless media server.


----------



## Ashuiegi

i own the 2 case and i know in which my system get better temp period , HAF X is better for air cooling but remember it 150% the price and it s huge , haf xb have other thing for it , but don't say such thing as it is the best air cooling case , i mean , are you serious ? because if you had read the previous posts you would have seen that it all started from this claim.

and don't compare two different system for temp. It make no sens . I have both case and i have tried the same system at same oc in both , i don't really care what the friend of the friend temp was ,.....
if you want to talk temp gaming temp in bf3 1440p i get 55 with a noctua C14 after hours of gaming , 45 "desktop workload" which is just idle temp with a good cooler, is really not that good.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> You SHOULD be proud. Air cooling is good enough for me too, and I think the XB is the undisputed king of air cooling cases. Don't get me wrong, a nice loop is cool and everything, just not my cup of tea. I like the simplicity of a great flowing case/cooler combo.


Yeah, I did water cooling for the first time back in 2002, it was fun to try and play with but it can make such a damn mess at times and moving parts around and simple upgrades turn into a major chore. I'm not the power house oveclocker or gamer I used to be so the simplicity and lack of maintenance needs of air cooling is just fine for me.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> they should have put the x docks sideways next to the 5.25 bays (vertical) and get rid of this bracket , it only adding to the footprint of the case which already have enough of it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> man , the HAF X is simply 10x time better for air cooling , this case is cool and have good air cooling but it s really not the best


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> it's just a manner of speaking , i mean that tons of the big case out there can give you a better air cooling .
> It's not that i don't like it , i own one , for the price it s amazing , but it s really not the best case.
> and in the 10x time better i was factoring the features too , the problem with the 200 mm fan and tall cpu cooler , the lack of filters on the fan port ,....


Ok, we all get you don't like the HAF XB case. Fine. But the rest of this thread is dedicated to people WHO DO very much like the case and we really don't need or want the negativity and borderline spamming against a product we all love for our own reasons. If you have nothing good to say, please leave and go back to your own HAF X threads. Continued trolling here will result in getting reported.


----------



## BENSON519

I only play bf3 and don't have anything overclocked. Nice thing for me is I turn it on, I play, turn it off and don't need to worry about temps. I based my build from squidoo.com as best build/$ performance. For just over $1000 I think that my build is fairly fast and graphics are nice and clean. I really need to upgrade my monitor. I am getting the asus VG248qe that runs 144 hz refresh rate. I will also be adding another gtx 660 as I know one will not fulfill the monitors capability. Then I will be very happy and still only have fans to keep it all nice and cool


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> I only play bf3 and don't have anything overclocked. Nice thing for me is I turn it on, I play, turn it off and don't need to worry about temps. I based my build from squidoo.com as best build/$ performance. For just over $1000 I think that my build is fairly fast and graphics are nice and clean. I really need to upgrade my monitor. I am getting the asus VG248qe that runs 144 hz refresh rate. I will also be adding another gtx 660 as I know one will not fulfill the monitors capability. Then I will be very happy and still only have fans to keep it all nice and cool


Err, think you posted this in wrong thread.


----------



## bcjonesy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bcjonesy*
> 
> Thanks so much, looking forward to the build. Will post pics


Build 95% complete but now 100% operational. Really quiet and much cleaner the the 'Mess of cables Thermal-Take Armor' A30 I had (see last image)

Current rig consists of

CM HAF XB Window Top Case
Asus Maximus V Gene MB
Intel I7 3770k CPU
32gb Gskill Ares 1866mhz RAM
Corsair AX850 PSU (had to remove the fan grate to allow fitment)
XFX Radeon HD7870 Black Edition GPU
Noctua NF-P12 and NF-F12 120mm intake fans
Noctua NH-D14 CPU Cooler (had to duct tape the metal clips holder the fans to the heatsink as they touch the GPU)
Pioneer BDR-208DBKS Bluray Drive
Silicon Power V70 120gb SSD (OS drive)
WD Cavier Green 1TB HDD (storage drive before transferring to my NAS)

Soon to add another XFX GPU for Crossfire, another Noctua NF-P12 120mm fan for exhaust and potentially upgrade the SSD to 250gb.

Any suggestions on a high quality SSD upgrade would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> *it's just a manner of speaking* , i mean that tons of the big case out there can give you a better air cooling .
> It's not that i don't like it , i own one , for the price it s amazing , but it s really not the best case.
> and in the 10x time better i was factoring the features too , the problem with the 200 mm fan and tall cpu cooler , the lack of filters on the fan port ,....


I figured you were just trolling my comment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> i own the 2 case and i know in which my system get better temp period , HAF X is better for air cooling but remember it 150% the price and it s huge , haf xb have other thing for it , but don't say such thing as it is the best air cooling case , i mean , are you serious ? because if you had read the previous posts you would have seen that it all started from this claim.
> 
> and don't compare two different system for temp. It make no sens . I have both case and i have tried the same system at same oc in both , *i don't really care what the friend of the friend temp was* ,.....
> if you want to talk temp gaming temp in bf3 1440p i get 55 with a noctua C14 after hours of gaming , 45 "desktop workload" which is just idle temp with a good cooler, is really not that good.


And yet here you are making claims without proof that *we* are supposed to believe. It's alright to disagree with someone, but when they ask for proof and your left standing there empty handed, it tends to rub people the wrong way. So far it's my _Opinion_ (that I clearly stated as such), against your claim that the HAF X cools 10 times better. You show me a comparable case (cost, size, etc) that cools better than the XB, and I will eat my hat. But so help me God, if you post a picture of a test bench, I am going to scream.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> You SHOULD be proud. Air cooling is good enough for me too, *and I think the XB is the undisputed king of air cooling cases.* Don't get me wrong, a nice loop is cool and everything, just not my cup of tea. I like the simplicity of a great flowing case/cooler combo.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bcjonesy*
> 
> Build 95% complete but now 100% operational. Really quiet and much cleaner the the 'Mess of cables Thermal-Take Armor' A30 I had (see last image)
> 
> Current rig consists of
> 
> CM HAF XB Window Top Case
> *Asus Maximus V Gene MB*
> Intel I7 3770k CPU
> 32gb Gskill Ares 1866mhz RAM
> Corsair AX850 PSU (had to remove the fan grate to allow fitment)
> XFX Radeon HD7870 Black Edition GPU
> Noctua NF-P12 and NF-F12 120mm intake fans
> Noctua NH-D14 CPU Cooler (had to duct tape the metal clips holder the fans to the heatsink as they touch the GPU)
> Pioneer BDR-208DBKS Bluray Drive
> Silicon Power V70 120gb SSD (OS drive)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> WD Cavier Green 1TB HDD (storage drive before transferring to my NAS)
> 
> Soon to add another XFX GPU for Crossfire, another Noctua NF-P12 120mm fan for exhaust and potentially upgrade the SSD to 250gb.
> 
> Any suggestions on a high quality SSD upgrade would be greatly appreciated!


Another GENE user! I love these boards.


----------



## Chemx

A little update.
Stock cooler really annoyed me. So yesterday I had enough and bought new CPU cooler- NH-D14. Two of them actually. One for me and on for my brother.









Installing it in my HAF XB was a piece of cake. But installing it in a brothers case was, well challenging. But I did it. It was a incredibly tight fit. I'm actually still surprised that it fit in the case and that side panel could be put back on after installation. lol Because there is absolutely no space between the 140 mm fan and the side panel.

My case is now very silent. And I only need run that 140 mm fan on the cooler with rpm reducer between the fan and and the mobo. The temps on CPU also dropped for approx. 10°C.
The only problem I have now is my graphic card which seems to be dying on me.


----------



## BENSON519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Yeah, I did water cooling for the first time back in 2002, it was fun to try and play with but it can make such a damn mess at times and moving parts around and simple upgrades turn into a major chore. I'm not the power house oveclocker or gamer I used to be so the simplicity and lack of maintenance needs of air cooling is just fine for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Err, think you posted this in wrong thread.


No I didn't post in the wrong thread. I displayed a few pics of my "air cooled xb" and someone said how easy they are. I was just stating some of the things I want to do with my pc with upgrades soon and will still be air cooled. Water cooling has advantages and disadvantages just like air cooling does. My setup is easy is all I was saying but is nowhere near as good as a lot of the xb on this thread. I am proud of it, some may think I am cheap, Some would beg to have it. Lol


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Another GENE user! I love these boards.


Yeah I'm so glad I'm not the only person with a dwinky matx mobo in this big case lol. Next upgrade chance, I'm going back to standard atx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> No I didn't post in the wrong thread. I displayed a few pics of my "air cooled xb" and someone said how easy they are. I was just stating some of the things I want to do with my pc with upgrades soon and will still be air cooled. Water cooling has advantages and disadvantages just like air cooling does. My setup is easy is all I was saying but is nowhere near as good as a lot of the xb on this thread. I am proud of it, some may think I am cheap, Some would beg to have it. Lol


Ah sorry, I just didn't see any relationship from that post in regards to the haf xb


----------



## wthenshaw

Absolutely loving the cable tidying vs. my old Cooler Master Elite 430. SO MUCH ROOM FOR ACTIVITIES!


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Yeah I'm so glad I'm not the only person with a dwinky matx mobo in this big case lol. Next upgrade chance, I'm going back to standard atx
> Ah sorry, I just didn't see any relationship from that post in regards to the haf xb


Yeah, I originally had this build for use with the Fractal Design Arc Mini. I have just grown tired of the upright traditional case. If I had it to do over again, I would stick with the XB (of course I would) and buy a ROG Rampage IV Formula. (pretty much my board with more PCI-E).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Absolutely loving the cable tidying vs. my old Cooler Master Elite 430. *SO MUCH ROOM FOR ACTIVITIES!*


Dad! Come quick! There's so much blood!


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Yeah, I originally had this build for use with the Fractal Design Arc Mini. I have just grown tired of the upright traditional case. If I had it to do over again, I would stick with the XB (of course I would) and buy a ROG Rampage IV Formula. (pretty much my board with more PCI-E).
> Dad! Come quick! There's so much blood!


Lol, great minds think alike. I did matx cause of reusing my min P180 and doing a ROG theme case build on the mobo. Othewise, I would have done a rampage IV as well and I just can't justify the costs of selling my Gene Z, paying more for a Rampage and rebuilding my OS again when the newer and hopfully better 1150 CPU' are close to launching.


----------



## agussio

Has anyone found a good way to mount a 5.25 fan controller? I am looking at the Recon but the idea of only one screw to hold it in seems ridiculous. Is there a frame or mounting bracket it could fit in?

TIA


----------



## mavisky

Your best bet is to make a little L bracket out of something (scrap steel, bent washer, whatever you can find) and then use some double sided tape and use that to offer some support to the back of the bracket.

Personally my NZXT Mesh fan controller is a full 4 screw design so I just bent the tabs on the right hand side of the bay out further and so that it really wedged it in there and while there's a little flex to it, it's overall a pretty miniscule amount.


----------



## Thrall

I'm looking to add fans to the side panel of this case but I'm having trouble finding cheap honeycomb/hexagon/carbon metal mesh to cover the cut out. I can get it from mnpctech, but shipping it to Ohio costs just as much as the sheet itself and I don't want to pay $24 for it. Do you have any suggestions for where or how to get it? I've heard that the metal mesh from a trashcan is a viable option.


----------



## Ramsey77

Check here:

http://www.mcmaster.com/#expanded-metal/=m6fdil


----------



## M3galomaniac

Hey all, I just got in the window trim I ordered from Frozencpu last night. I took some pics of the window I made in my xb case







I'm planning on doing the same to the top panel too!

(Sry in advance for the crummy phone pics)


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Hmm those lower windows do look pretty slick but why did you get one with the L shaped corner?


----------



## M3galomaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Hmm those lower windows do look pretty slick but why did you get one with the L shaped corner?


I made it that shape because my pump is located in that corner and i didn't know if i would have enough clearance between the pump and the panel for the plexi window. Plus it makes it look a bit more unique


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3galomaniac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Hmm those lower windows do look pretty slick but why did you get one with the L shaped corner?
> 
> 
> 
> I made it that shape because my pump is located in that corner and i didn't know if i would have enough clearance between the pump and the panel for the plexi window. Plus it makes it look a bit more *unique*
Click to expand...

Yes! I like it over the traditional square window look. Great job on the window mod!







By the way, how much do those window kits got for?


----------



## bustyshrimp

Hey guys new member here. I just bought this case and I am using the hot swap feature. I have my hdd hooked up to the pcb that has molex connector on it. I was wondering if it is safe to use the hot swap? I made sure my molex was in the pcb correctly by matching it to the shape of the connector. Am I still in danger of having my hdd fryed? Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Lareson

Yes, they're still perfectly fine to use. There are some people that do get a bit overprotective after a couple of the frying incidents, but those were mainly led by user fault due to plugging the molex in upside down. If you have the PCB with the yellow/orangish box on it, that's even a safer one as that has a protector in the event someone does plug the molex in upside down. The older ones are still perfectly fine to use. I'm using it myself at the moment without any issues. Was a bit hesitant myself when I heard people had HDDs frying on them, but after finding out it was user's fault, I just shrugged it off.


----------



## ROBIN2shae

Hello guys,

I just registere me on this forum. I recently bought a HAF XB, tomorrow i gonna post pictures of my build, but first i want to ask if you guys can help me maken a little water cooling build. I just want to cool my CPU. So i'm just new in water cooling so please help me guys, take products from Europe please, I'm from Belgium...

GAME ON


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROBIN2shae*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I just registere me on this forum. I recently bought a HAF XB, tomorrow i gonna post pictures of my build, but first i want to ask if you guys can help me maken a little water cooling build. I just want to cool my CPU. So i'm just new in water cooling so please help me guys, take products from Europe please, I'm from Belgium...
> 
> GAME ON


Welcome to the Club! Can you give us some links to the stores that you are able to order from? Did you want a simple sealed water cooler like the H100 or did you want a custom loop?


----------



## fanaticalz

Update on my XB. Got rid of my 660's and got a 690 and threw a waterblock on it:


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanaticalz*
> 
> Update on my XB. Got rid of my 660's and got a 690 and threw a waterblock on it:


The white tubing and sleeve looks great in a black case man. Good job.







What are your temps like?


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanaticalz*
> 
> Update on my XB. Got rid of my 660's and got a 690 and threw a waterblock on it:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*Welcome to the club fanaticalz !!*









Looks awesome mate! I myself am working on a white/black color scheme with my XB, but the motherboard will be white/blue.


----------



## fanaticalz

690 around 40-45c under full load @ +190core +584mem 1.150v and my delid 3770k is around 80c @ 4.5ghz 1.328v. been messing with 3770k settings lately but not having much success getting past 4.5ghz stable.


----------



## agussio

5 months and i still love this case. I cant stop make my build "better" though.

It's still not done so no on the desk rockin' shot yet but I wanted to give a shot of the goodies inside. Build is pretty tight to work in. 2 more fans are coming to finish the upper. Then I begin on a rad for the bottom.


----------



## ROBIN2shae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Welcome to the Club! Can you give us some links to the stores that you are able to order from? Did you want a simple sealed water cooler like the H100 or did you want a custom loop?


I really want a custom loop, i have now all white cables zo i want that ugly air cooler away








Some stores you can look at

http://www.alternate.be/
http://azerty.nl/
http://www.highflow.nl/ => i think this is the best









Greets,


----------



## ShooterFX

My build. Must still get my H80i as i had to sell my H100i as it did not fit as my GPU is to long. I will take better pictures soon.





Currently running Crosshair V-Z and 8350 @ default( due to cooler) with my Powercolor HD 7990


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShooterFX*
> 
> My build. Must still get my H80i as i had to sell my H100i as it did not fit as my GPU is to long. I will take better pictures soon.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently running Crosshair V-Z and 8350 @ default( due to cooler) with my Powercolor HD 7990


You wont be disappointed with the H80


----------



## BENSON519

They do make a h90 and newegg has them for $100 which is the 140mm if that interests you. Just installed it on a friends build


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShooterFX*


Fook me, that card is insane!!


----------



## Ramsey77

I made a shroud today that fits around my 140's to focus the airflow towards my CPU and GPU better. I noticed the other day at idle with front fans at max, that I could feel air coming out of the top. The bad news is that I have to trim the bottoms because I didn't account for the lip on the mb tray, so tomorrow i will trim it and hopefully post some pics of it installed.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I made a shroud today that fits around my 140's to focus the airflow towards my CPU and GPU better. I noticed the other day at idle with front fans at max, that I could feel air coming out of the top. The bad news is that I have to trim the bottoms because I didn't account for the lip on the mb tray, so tomorrow i will trim it and hopefully post some pics of it installed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sounds good; it looks great already.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Sounds good; it looks great already.


Thanks. I'm kinda bummed though. Now I have to figure out how to trim it without ruining the paint. It's stainless steel, so it's harder than a coffin nail. I'm thinking the Dremel might not work, and holding it firm enough for a jig saw would be really tricky. We'll see what I come up with tomorrow in the shop.


----------



## Shey

Well, don't know if anyone noticed me post not too long ago, but even if you didn't, it doesn't matter. I've been reading this forum for over a month, have read every page (Don't quiz me,







), and it's been very helpful in picking parts and planning construction.

Several weeks ago I purchased the HAF XB and a few fans, so that's together, now on Monday, I will be ordering the guts. All information on the guts is on my Builds here if you're curious.
I will be posting pictures of the build in progress and after build shots. Mind you this is my very first PC build, so it may be a tad messy, but I hope to get it all cleaned up with all the researching I did.

So, yeah... I shall return with another build post soon and ye can all comment on it. Caio.

-Shey

P.S. My posts suck. xD I never write formally nor really know how to just pop into places or communicate with forums, so I hope you'll forgive me for my lack of social skills.


----------



## ahmedmo1

^lol relax chief

Anyways, got around to taking a quick snapshot of my build since I finally got around to putting in my cougars.


----------



## ShooterFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Fook me, that card is insane!!


Ye loving it to bits. Although slower than my 7970 CF was i must say the look and feel of this card is insane. Then it quieter also. LUV IT


----------



## ShooterFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> They do make a h90 and newegg has them for $100 which is the 140mm if that interests you. Just installed it on a friends build


Ye saw them. Here in South Africa the a bit more expensive than the H80i. But would like to have the thicker rad


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I made a shroud today that fits around my 140's to focus the airflow towards my CPU and GPU better. I noticed the other day at idle with front fans at max, that I could feel air coming out of the top. The bad news is that I have to trim the bottoms because I didn't account for the lip on the mb tray, so tomorrow i will trim it and hopefully post some pics of it installed.


Love the way it looks!, i had been thinking about the same issue, i also have the top fan on exhaust which will only add ot the problem was thinking of using coffee cans or double wide dryer vents. Can u post a pic when u get it installed ?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Love the way it looks!, i had been thinking about the same issue, i also have the top fan on exhaust which will only add ot the problem was thinking of using coffee cans or double wide dryer vents. *Can u post a pic when u get it installed* ?


*IF* I get it installed, I will post some pics.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

replacing my antec 920 H2O by a real XSPC watercooling kit

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/dsci1225h.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/507/dsci1224.jpg/


----------



## Skyline714

Hello,

A long time lurker here in the HAF XB club. I finally have the case and brought it to a local modder (Tantricmodz).
The case is finished but I haven't taken picture of it.

For starters, here are some pictures. Hope you like it


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyline714*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> A long time lurker here in the HAF XB club. I finally have the case and brought it to a local modder (Tantricmodz).
> The case is finished but I haven't taken picture of it.
> 
> For starters, here are some pictures. Hope you like it


I like the idea of a mini side by side. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## bustyshrimp

Hey guys I got a new computer with this case that I brought from a friend. I asked a question earlier about the PCB because I was worried about this case. Anyways, I was hoping you guys would tell me if the price I paid is reasonable.
The specs are:
cpu: i7 3770k
ram:16 gb of crucial ballistix ram
gpu: evga gtx 660ti 2gb superclock
ssd: samsung 840 series 120gb ssd
hdd: 500gb western digital
cpu cooler: thermal take bigwater a80
motherboard: asus z77sabertooth
psu: OCZ elitexstream 1000watt
Case: coolermaster haf xb

I paid total of $1050 for this pc. This is my first gaming pc. I wanted to hear your thoughts about the price I paid. Did I overpay? Thanks. .


----------



## Ashuiegi

it s about right, mobo+cpu+case already 600 at least new.
ssd and hdd make another 200 easy
psu is 200 easy too
the vg is over 200 too and about 100 for the ram

over the same thing new i think you saved about 300-400 $


----------



## Zhohner

Picking one of these up tomorrow, along with a H100i (My first water-cooling experience). In this specific instance would it be worth stretching to the H110? I've noticed others in this thread have opted for the H110, so I may instead go for that.

Either way, very keen!


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyline714*
> 
> Hello,


Huh...... Well I suppose it would work, but same kinda logic behind laying a tower case side ways but whatever works for ya I guess.


----------



## Ashuiegi

the h110 is thinner i think so it might help if you want to push pull.
I'm not sure it will fit in push pull with the h100 if you have a long video card since it s slightly wider


----------



## ROBIN2shae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustyshrimp*
> 
> Hey guys I got a new computer with this case that I brought from a friend. I asked a question earlier about the PCB because I was worried about this case. Anyways, I was hoping you guys would tell me if the price I paid is reasonable.
> The specs are:
> cpu: i7 3770k
> ram:16 gb of crucial ballistix ram
> gpu: evga gtx 660ti 2gb superclock
> ssd: samsung 840 series 120gb ssd
> hdd: 500gb western digital
> cpu cooler: thermal take bigwater a80
> motherboard: asus z77sabertooth
> psu: OCZ elitexstream 1000watt
> Case: coolermaster haf xb
> 
> I paid total of $1050 for this pc. This is my first gaming pc. I wanted to hear your thoughts about the price I paid. Did I overpay? Thanks. .


It is nice for 1050,








Nice job


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyline714*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> A long time lurker here in the HAF XB club. I finally have the case and brought it to a local modder (Tantricmodz).
> The case is finished but I haven't taken picture of it.
> 
> For starters, here are some pictures. Hope you like it


I need to see more pics of this. I like the looks so far, but why vertical? The "on its side" aspect is the thing I like most about this case. Just curious, not flaming or anything.


----------



## overclockerjames

don't use your porsche convertible to pick up your HAF XB #humblebrag


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> don't use your porsche convertible to pick up your HAF XB #humblebrag


Being a car guy that is a nice idea in that picture... But yeah, the case may have more cargo room than the car. The XB is a little top heavy so I'd bet you'd beat it through the corners though.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> Being a car guy that is a nice idea in that picture... But yeah, the case may have more cargo room than the car. The XB is a little top heavy so I'd bet you'd beat it through the corners though.


lol thanks. Tried the front trunk (it's up in the photo as you can see) but it didn't fit, just 2 inches too high for the hood to close. Rear trunk is impossible.

Great car, actually has decent room, but big boxy items like cases don't fit well. Passenger had to take a cab







jk, she was with her kid that day, i got to play at microcenter all day!


----------



## Ramsey77

So here is my fan shroud. I think I should have left it all black. What do ya think? Haven't had a chance to test it yet, but I don't feel air escaping the top mesh anymore so the intake air is going to better use.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> So here is my fan shroud. I think I should have left it all black. What do ya think? Haven't had a chance to test it yet, but I don't feel air escaping the top mesh anymore so the intake air is going to better use.


Looks good, I think the colors are fine hell look at it these two ways..

1. If anything it will help the flow on the intake

2. It looks slick so +1 on aesthetics


----------



## toyz72

i like it....looks good to. has it help any in cooling? i was thinking about the same thing using plexiglass.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i like it....looks good to. has it help any in cooling? i was thinking about the same thing using plexiglass.


I probably won't have time to test it until tomorrow. But it has dropped my idle by 1-2c


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Finally finished my XB for now. I think im going to change out the two Yate Loon front fans and the exhaust fan. The exhaust fan is the factory Cooler Master and I dont like it. Anyways here it is as it sits.


Finished backplate


Water loop test


No leaks


AS you can see I drilled out every rivet and replaced them with White ones


----------



## bustyshrimp

Hey guys. Sorry to bother you guys with such a trivial question. Are there different versions of the HAF XB case? I saw pictures of the box online and some boxes have the word "Mid Tower" in the front of the box. My box has the word "Lan Box" instead. Is there a difference in size or something? I am confused why different boxes have different wording even though they are the same? Can anyone please clarify this for me?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I probably won't have time to test it until tomorrow. But it has dropped my idle by 1-2c


Ok, I did have time. The shroud is worth 1-2C at load also. (ambient temp is exactly the same @ 20.55C). I had fun making it, so it's worth the extra _little_ bit of cooling.









No shroud: (max core = 74c min core = 27c)



Shrouded: (max core = 73c min core 26c)


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Ok, I did have time. The shroud is worth 1-2C at load also. (ambient temp is exactly the same @ 20.55C). I had fun making it, so it's worth the extra _little_ bit of cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No shroud: (max core = 74c min core = 27c)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrouded: (max core = 73c min core 26c)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think the shroud looks nice with the red stripes, and it's good to see that it made at least some difference temperature-wise. Nice wallpapers, by the way. Bottom picture reminds me of Top Gear. Good stuff.


----------



## tastegw

Ramsey, that looks really good with the stripes!


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustyshrimp*
> 
> Hey guys. Sorry to bother you guys with such a trivial question. Are there different versions of the HAF XB case? I saw pictures of the box online and some boxes have the word "Mid Tower" in the front of the box. My box has the word "Lan Box" instead. Is there a difference in size or something? I am confused why different boxes have different wording even though they are the same? Can anyone please clarify this for me?


It is both- Cooler Master refers to it as a lan box. Mid-tower is just a quasi designation for case size.

There are two kinds- one that has the top with the black mesh opening and the one with the clear window. Everything else is the same. The top window can be purchased separately, assuming they have em in stock.


----------



## Derpmaster

Hey i have a question. Will a XSPC pump/rez combo fit in this case? im considering switching from a CM storm trooper to this because im fed up with the gigantic case.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Ok, I did have time. The shroud is worth 1-2C at load also. (ambient temp is exactly the same @ 20.55C). I had fun making it, so it's worth the extra _little_ bit of cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No shroud: (max core = 74c min core = 27c)
> 
> Shrouded: (max core = 73c min core 26c)
> 
> i think it was worth it for looks a loan. looks like it covers up the wires and cables coming up from the bottom of the case. either way it gives me some idea's of my own. my biggest thing about this case is the 3.5 hdd setup. i've been looking at some hdd cages online,but not sure what im going to do yet. thx for putting your shroud out there for us to see


----------



## circeseye

the build


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> So here is my fan shroud. I think I should have left it all black. What do ya think? Haven't had a chance to test it yet, but I don't feel air escaping the top mesh anymore so the intake air is going to better use.


Thats real damn slick! What did you use to bend the steel with? Also, your 670 is begging for a backplate to clean up that interior look, especially with that fan duct now


----------



## Lareson

Back plates are not necessary for when the card is vertically mounted. I think it looks fine without it. I wouldn't go too much crazy, but what you got going on there Ramsey77 is looking pretty good! I don't think I'd do anything else to it!


----------



## Skyline714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I need to see more pics of this. I like the looks so far, but why vertical? The "on its side" aspect is the thing I like most about this case. Just curious, not flaming or anything.


Actually I love the original orientation of this case. This is the first reason why I bought it, while I'm unboxing the HAF XB I had the idea to make it vertical just to see how it looks. Then when I've done that, I've seen mod potentials on this orientation. As the modding goes, I love the way it looks, not too tall and not too fat. Clean build on the mobo area and all the cables are in the back chamber.


----------



## Ashuiegi

like the shroud , wonder if it will be possible to do it with 140 mm rad in place


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I think the shroud looks nice with the red stripes, and it's good to see that it made at least some difference temperature-wise. *Nice wallpapers, by the way.* Bottom picture reminds me of Top Gear. Good stuff.


Thanks. What I wouldn't do to own a Lancia Stratos. That car is insane cool.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tastegw*
> 
> Ramsey, that looks really good with the stripes!


Thanks Taste.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i think it was worth it for looks a loan. looks like it covers up the wires and cables coming up from the bottom of the case. either way it gives me some idea's of my own. my biggest thing about this case is the 3.5 hdd setup. i've been looking at some hdd cages online,but not sure what im going to do yet. *thx for putting your shroud out there for us to see*


No problem at all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Thats real damn slick! What did you use to bend the steel with? Also, your 670 is begging for a backplate to clean up that interior look, especially with that fan duct now


If you wanted to do it the right way, you would want to use a metal brake. Unfortunately, ours in the shop is broken so I had to use some welding clamps to hold it steady on our welding table, and used a large rubber mallet to bend the sides. It's not as crisp of a bend you would get with a brake, but it does the job. And my FTW Sig2 doesn't have threaded holes for a backplate to attach with. (I have a backplate sitting here). After reading about my card, it is a common complaint.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> Back plates are not necessary for when the card is vertically mounted. I think it looks fine without it. I wouldn't go too much crazy, but *what you got going on there Ramsey77 is looking pretty good!* I don't think I'd do anything else to it!


Thanks Lareson.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> like the shroud , wonder if it will be possible to do it with 140 mm rad in place


I think it could be done, if you measured correctly. Only way to find out is to try it right? Making a cardboard template might be a smart move if you wanted to try it.


----------



## Ashuiegi

need to finish my current mod before starting messing with my others cases ,....


----------



## GuestVeea

For you guys who put the 200mm fans on the top of the case do you guys have it blowing into the case or out?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuestVeea*
> 
> For you guys who put the 200mm fans on the top of the case do you guys have it blowing into the case or out?


I can't remember who exactly, but someone did a test and the top 200 fan doesn't help either way. Hopefully they will chime in on this. It's somewhere in this thread if you want to dig.


----------



## mavisky

I had mine blowing out, but eventually ditched it completely.


----------



## edgeofblade

I have a slim Xigmatek 200mm blowing out the top, just to help vent some of the graphics card and ambient heat more efficiently and more quietly than having my card's fans running full tilt all the time. I haven't tested actual deltas in this configuration, but the fan is rather weak because of its size. The size is a constraint imposed by my CPU cooler, and I reason that without that cooler and with a stronger fan, it would vent rising heat more efficiently, but with it being mounted on an open grid, I'm not sure how much it really does. All I know is it's a hassle to unplug when I have to take the top panel off...


----------



## Ramsey77

I had to find a place for the case badge that came with my card. It's such a cool looking badge, I think I found it's home. (The dark spots are "carbon fibre" looking inlays).


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I had to find a place for the case badge that came with my card. It's such a cool looking badge, I think I found it's home. (The dark spots are "carbon fibre" looking inlays).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is the perfect spot for that badge. It almost looks like the manufacturer designed the whole deal. "Very professional looking" is the point I'm trying to get across, I guess.


----------



## GuestVeea

What do you guys most recommend for CPU cooling? should I buy an all-in-one liquid cooler or is there a better air cooled? My interest is to over clock my intel i3 a cool deal instead of putting $300 into an i7 or custom water cooling (I have a pretty tight budget) What would you guys recommend?


----------



## GuestVeea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I can't remember who exactly, but someone did a test and the top 200 fan doesn't help either way. Hopefully they will chime in on this. It's somewhere in this thread if you want to dig.


Alright thank you.


----------



## Skyline714

just some more photos


----------



## toyz72

great looking build shyline. you had me with yellow and black...steelers fan









the subject on the 200mm fan........ has anyone tried using it to push air in? i think it would do a better job being the side is vented? i use the top as my intake and it works wonders.any air the rear cant handle gets pushed out the side of the case. anyway, i think someone should try it?


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> great looking build shyline. you had me with yellow and black...steelers fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the subject on the 200mm fan........ has anyone tried using it to push air in? i think it would do a better job being the side is vented? i use the top as my intake and it works wonders.any air the rear cant handle gets pushed out the side of the case. anyway, i think someone should try it?


I really doubt it would make a difference either way. The top doesn't have dust filters so using it as an intake may also pose problems in that regard.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> I really doubt it would make a difference either way. The top doesn't have dust filters so using it as an intake may also pose problems in that regard.


dust isn't a problem for everyone,lol. till some try's it will never know. i let my fans do my dusting


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuestVeea*
> 
> What do you guys most recommend for CPU cooling? should I buy an all-in-one liquid cooler or is there a better air cooled? My interest is to over clock my intel i3 a cool deal instead of putting $300 into an i7 or custom water cooling (I have a pretty tight budget) What would you guys recommend?


Can you even overclock an i3 2100? Not too familiar with the chip but I thought you couldn't.


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> great looking build shyline. you had me with yellow and black...steelers fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the subject on the 200mm fan........ has anyone tried using it to push air in? i think it would do a better job being the side is vented? i use the top as my intake and it works wonders.any air the rear cant handle gets pushed out the side of the case. anyway, i think someone should try it?


I have my top fan as intake. it's the only way I can keep my video cards at or below 70c while gaming.


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuestVeea*
> 
> What do you guys most recommend for CPU cooling? should I buy an all-in-one liquid cooler or is there a better air cooled? My interest is to over clock my intel i3 a cool deal instead of putting $300 into an i7 or custom water cooling (I have a pretty tight budget) What would you guys recommend?


Tight budget says Hyper 212 evo to me. Mine worked very well even on my light OC i7.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> Tight budget says Hyper 212 evo to me. Mine worked very well even on my light OC i7.


I will 2nd the 212 EVO. With fans in push/pull it cooled my chip nicely @ 4.75 The only reason I switched is because I won the cooler I have now. I would suggest buying 2 of the Blademaster fans to go with it. (the ones that come stock on the 212+ model. Newegg sells em for $10 a pop).


----------



## GuestVeea

Technically you can overclock anything, depending on how you do it. I had overclocked it in my bios before but i was afraid of using it with the stock heatsink.


----------



## afallickwang

Okay I am seriously considering getting this case... so I would like to hear why people are getting this case.


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> Okay I am seriously considering getting this case... so I would like to hear why people are getting this case.


Ease of build. Much less wasted space on the inside.

Cool running due to native airflow. Towers are inherently flawed for cooling.

Size of case. I was afraid my full tower would fall over some day and kill me.

$99 bucks compared to $150-$200 for an average gamer case.

It looks sexy!


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> Okay I am seriously considering getting this case... so I would like to hear why people are getting this case.


Horizontal motherboard orientation, removable motherboard tray, excellent airflow across main components. Those are the reasons I bought it.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> Okay I am seriously considering getting this case... so I would like to hear why people are getting this case.


Different shape from standard, horizontal mobo to relieve stress for SLI setup, more ventilation than my old Antec 300 had.


----------



## GuestVeea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> Tight budget says Hyper 212 evo to me. Mine worked very well even on my light OC i7.


Ok, I will look it up. Thanks!


----------



## edgeofblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> Okay I am seriously considering getting this case... so I would like to hear why people are getting this case.


Can't really add much more than what the experienced members are saying. So, I'll add something from an inexperienced member:

This case made my first build in ten years a BREEZE. The only thing I would do differently is get a modular PSU.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> Okay I am seriously considering getting this case... so I would like to hear why people are getting this case.


As another inexperienced member, I can say that this also easily portable. Like edgeofblade, I also wish that I got a modular PSU, along with getting a more practical case for taking places. HAF 932's aren't that great for that.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> As another inexperienced member, I can say that this also easily portable. Like edgeofblade, I also wish that I got a modular PSU, along with getting a more practical case for taking places. HAF 932's aren't that great for that.


Yeah, I forgot to mention portability. I take mine outside to clean it, and the super sturdy handles are really nice for this.


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Yeah, I forgot to mention portability. I take mine outside to clean it, and the super sturdy handles are really nice for this.


LOL... for some reason i see a person in the driveway with a computer, wash bucket, and a hose.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> LOL... for some reason i see a person in the driveway with a computer, wash bucket, and a hose.


That got a good laugh out of me. You have quite the creative mind.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> LOL... for some reason i see a person in the driveway with a computer, wash bucket, and a hose.


LOL, don't forget the sponge!

Na, I use an air compressor set on 40 pounds. Filling the basement with dust has gotten me in trouble before.


----------



## Ashuiegi

Karcher the heack of the computer lol , you see condos flying from the scene









i brought it because you can have quick access to the hardware without too much cable in the way , but unlike a normal test bench you can close it and make it more or less dust proof and have a few case fans


----------



## Ramsey77

I just thought this pic was cool looking. I wonder if T77snapshot would update my photo on the members list.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Hey Rams, how well does that new Night Hawk hsf work with dual fans on it? I've got the older Dark Knight model that im pretty happy with but I doubt I will be able to reuse it a 3rd time on the new sockets


----------



## iRollSwishas

Hello everyone! I've wanted this case for weeks since I decided to go with a budget custom build, and I placed my order for everything on Newegg last night. Waiting for the "Will Call is Ready for Pickup" email right now!



+ an EVGA GTX 650 that I already have, and I will probably pick up a Samsung 120gb SSD next month or so for my boot drive. All black mobo w/ gold caps and gold Corsair Vengeance memory, oh yeah







This rig will mainly be for watching/streaming media and playing League of Legends//Borderlands 2. I feel like I did a fairly good job selecting bang-for-the-buck components!

Cant wait to build it and be in this club!


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRollSwishas*
> 
> Hello everyone! I've wanted this case for weeks since I decided to go with a budget custom build, and I placed my order for everything on Newegg last night. Waiting for the "Will Call is Ready for Pickup" email right now!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + an EVGA GTX 650 that I already have, and I will probably pick up a Samsung 120gb SSD next month or so for my boot drive. All black mobo w/ gold caps and gold Corsair Vengeance memory, oh yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This rig will mainly be for watching/streaming media and playing League of Legends//Borderlands 2. I feel like I did a fairly good job selecting bang-for-the-buck components!
> 
> Cant wait to build it and be in this club!


Looking good, and welcome to OCN!


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Hey Rams, how well does that new Night Hawk hsf work with dual fans on it? I've got the older Dark Knight model that im pretty happy with but I doubt I will be able to reuse it a 3rd time on the new sockets


Well since I can't find another xigmatek fan for push/pull I am using two Blademasters that were on my EVO, and it is pretty much identical. (The stock Xiggy fan runs up to 2000 rpm and the one I was told was the same from Newegg only goes to 1500rpm). So it is merely an aesthetic choice - the Dark Knight just looks better.

*This* is the one I was told was the same, but the numbers on the frame are different, along with different rpm, spl, and cfm. I have contacted the Xiggy Rep a week ago, and haven't gotten a response yet.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1357054/xigmatek-dk2-night-hawk-edition-vs-water-cooling/250_50#post_19622212


----------



## Ramsey77

Just ordered this bad boy. Anyone have any experience with Mionix? I love the shape of my CM Storm Spawn, but it's a little on the small side for me. It's a "claw" grip, which gives me hand cramps after a while. The Mionix is similar in shape, but a "palm grip" (larger). On sale for $66 from $90, I figured I would give it a shot. I will report back if anyone is curious.









http://mionix.net/products/naos-8200/


----------



## CM MR HAF

FYI if you guys want to use the new hot swap PCB, the CM customer support team recently got a few.

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-hot-swap-pcb/


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> FYI if you guys want to use the new hot swap PCB, the CM customer support team recently got a few.
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-hot-swap-pcb/


Thanks! Might order one with a window top later this summer. Just mainly want it for the separated molex connector and the vertically mounted SATA ports.


----------



## agussio

Don't forget everyone this weekend starts Chimp Challenge 2013 Folding Event.

Make sure the *XB* represents!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1377824/official-chimp-challenge-2013


----------



## iRollSwishas

What the hell... did anyone else's HAF XB come without a bag of screws, standoffs, speaker and zip ties? I am annoyed.


----------



## iRollSwishas

Never mind, found it all in the hot swap bay. hehe.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRollSwishas*
> 
> Never mind, found it all in the hot swap bay. hehe.


Damn, you ninja'd me. Lol


----------



## Chemx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Just ordered this bad boy. Anyone have any experience with Mionix? I love the shape of my CM Storm Spawn, but it's a little on the small side for me. It's a "claw" grip, which gives me hand cramps after a while. The Mionix is similar in shape, but a "palm grip" (larger). On sale for $66 from $90, I figured I would give it a shot. I will report back if anyone is curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mionix.net/products/naos-8200/


I have and I am super pleased with it. It fits in my hand like a charm. And not to mention the large selection of available colour settings, sensor sensitivity settings, mouse button settings...

Good deal.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chemx*
> 
> I have and I am super pleased with it. It fits in my hand like a charm. And not to mention the large selection of available colour settings, sensor sensitivity settings, mouse button settings...
> 
> Good deal.


Excellent. Can't wait.


----------



## Zhohner

Picked up mine yesterday, here's the finished product.



Not the neatest cable arrangement, but i'm very happy with it.

However, I have experienced issues with the X-Dock board at the back of the 3.5" Bays. Upon first boot one of the capacitors popped like a firecracker. Here's a photo:



As you can see one of the capacitors has popped.

Not only did it destroy the X-Dock, it also rendered the motherboard inoperable and fried both hard drives that were attached to it. Good thing it was time for an upgrade eh?

I'm certain I connected up the system correctly, and even made sure the hard drives were slotting into the X-Dock properly. I'm just assuming it was a dodgy unit, the bang and scent of the exploded capacitor gave me quite a fright!


----------



## Chemx

That's why the first thing I did on this case was to take out that damn x-dock board.


----------



## Thrall

Thanks for the link! I actually found that the front fan grill is the perfect size. I've since contacted Cooler Master to see if I can buy 2 of them. It's been a week and I haven't heard back from them yet, but I'm still hopeful







.


----------



## David17

Hey guys I'm new to this thread and am thinking of building my own computer using the cooler master HAF XB case but I'm confused on what a good setup would be for it.. i have a set budget of under $900, and i found a store that would support my budget................................................ http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_31&products_id=22433

I would preferably buy everything hear including the case

if any one is willing to help it would be much appreciated

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David17*
> 
> Hey guys I'm new to this thread and am thinking of building my own computer using the cooler master HAF XB case but I'm confused on what a good setup would be for it.. i have a set budget of under $900, and i found a store that would support my budget................................................ http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_31&products_id=22433
> 
> I would preferably buy everything hear including the case
> 
> if any one is willing to help it would be much appreciated
> 
> Thanks:thumb:


Motherboard: ASRock Extreme 4

Memory: 8Gb Gskill Ripjaw 1600

CPU: Intel i5 3570k

PSU: Corsair TX650M

CPU Cooler: Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo

GPU: EVGA GTX 660

HDD: Seagate 1Tb

TOTAL: $921

(no OS, no case. Just a starting point for hardware)


----------



## Ramsey77

AMD system:

Motherboard: ASRock 970 Extreme 3

Memory: 8Gb GSkill Ripjaw 1600

CPU: AMD FX-8320

PSU: Corsair TX-650M

CPU Cooler: Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO

GPU: Gigabyte HD7950

HDD: Seagate 1Tb

Total: $915

(no OS, no case. Again, just a starting point).


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhohner*
> 
> Picked up mine yesterday, here's the finished product.
> 
> However, I have experienced issues with the X-Dock board at the back of the 3.5" Bays. Upon first boot one of the capacitors popped like a firecracker. Here's a photo:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see one of the capacitors has popped.
> 
> Not only did it destroy the X-Dock, it also rendered the motherboard inoperable and fried both hard drives that were attached to it. Good thing it was time for an upgrade eh?
> 
> I'm certain I connected up the system correctly, and even made sure the hard drives were slotting into the X-Dock properly. I'm just assuming it was a dodgy unit, the bang and scent of the exploded capacitor gave me quite a fright!


Umm.. holy crap, now I am scared!


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> AMD system:
> 
> Motherboard: ASRock 970 Extreme 3
> 
> Memory: 8Gb GSkill Ripjaw 1600
> 
> CPU: AMD FX-8320
> 
> PSU: Corsair TX-650M
> 
> CPU Cooler: Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO
> 
> GPU: Gigabyte HD7950
> 
> HDD: Seagate 1Tb
> 
> Total: $915
> 
> (no OS, no case. Again, just a starting point).


I would make a few changes.

I would strongly suggest an FX 4300 over the FX 8320. They're basically identical in gaming performance. There really isn't anything there to justify the extra $70 for the fx 8320. The extra 4 cores are irrelevant.
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/fx-8350-8320-6300-4300.html
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gaming-processor-frame-rate-performance,3427.html

I would go for a TX-850M or a beefier PSU- I know he won't need it but it is a steal for only ~$15 more.

Finally, I would go for a 7870 XT over the 7950 and purchase from a secondary market- I got mine for $200. If not, he should get the 7950 from a secondary market. They can be had for ~$250.

The $100 or so he saves can be towards other things.


----------



## iRollSwishas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhohner*
> 
> Picked up mine yesterday, here's the finished product.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the neatest cable arrangement, but i'm very happy with it.
> 
> However, I have experienced issues with the X-Dock board at the back of the 3.5" Bays. Upon first boot one of the capacitors popped like a firecracker. Here's a photo:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see one of the capacitors has popped.
> 
> Not only did it destroy the X-Dock, it also rendered the motherboard inoperable and fried both hard drives that were attached to it. Good thing it was time for an upgrade eh?
> 
> I'm certain I connected up the system correctly, and even made sure the hard drives were slotting into the X-Dock properly. I'm just assuming it was a dodgy unit, the bang and scent of the exploded capacitor gave me quite a fright!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chemx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the first thing I did on this case was to take out that damn x-dock board.


I've had no problems so far with my hot swap bays (knock on wood), and I've heard that the problems some people had with the bays frying the HDDs were caused by the users plugging in the molex cable upside down?


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Umm.. holy crap, now I am scared!


Hm... I see no reason to. Think it could of been a bad capacitor, especially if he had it plugged in right, nothing else really could of caused it besides the wrong voltage. Would have to see how the other side looks to make sure nothing was bridged. Noticed the top SATA port looks singed, so it could of been a few various reasons.

I'm not really concerned about mine, since I've been using it since December. I'm just ordering the new one mainly because of the detached molex and vertical SATA ports.


----------



## Zhohner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRollSwishas*
> 
> I've had no problems so far with my hot swap bays (knock on wood), and I've heard that the problems some people had with the bays frying the HDDs were caused by the users plugging in the molex cable upside down?


I'm 100% certain I did not plug in the molex connector upside down. It was one of the first things I checked when taking the computer apart again, I even tried plugging it in upside down on purpose (after removing it) and it was extremely difficult.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> Noticed the top SATA port looks singed, so it could of been a few various reasons.


It's the same story on the motherboard itself, the SATA port is blackened.

Here's a photo of the other side (Sorry about the flash)



To be honest I'm not really too fussed about it. The motherboard was 3 years old and the hard drives were low capacity and had nothing important on them. Just removed the X-Dock board and plugged in manually.


----------



## Chemx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRollSwishas*
> 
> I've had no problems so far with my hot swap bays (knock on wood), and I've heard that the problems some people had with the bays frying the HDDs were caused by the users plugging in the molex cable upside down?


Yeah, I've heard that too, but better be safe than sorry.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> I would make a few changes.
> 
> I would strongly suggest an FX 4300 over the FX 8320. They're basically identical in gaming performance. There really isn't anything there to justify the extra $70 for the fx 8320. The extra 4 cores are irrelevant.
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/fx-8350-8320-6300-4300.html
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gaming-processor-frame-rate-performance,3427.html


I agree unless your'e going to be using software other than gaming frequently than can make use of the extra cores. I just helped a buddy of mine put together an 8350 based system because he'll be primarily using it to encode recorded video and if he wants to get into video gaming on the pc he'll be able to make use of those extra cores while gaming and recording/streaming.


----------



## iRollSwishas

My first ever build! Fans, heatsink and more coming soon. I can haz membership?











Tried to be as neat as possible with the cables but its kind of a pain with a non-modular PSU..


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRollSwishas*
> 
> My first ever build! Fans, heatsink and more coming soon. I can haz membership?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to be as neat as possible with the cables but its kind of a pain with a non-modular PSU..


It can easily be done, it you just need to get creative. Look at pics of peoples HAF XB's and see how they route and hide cables as there is LOTS of cable tie downs and nook, crannies and corners to put cabling in this case.

Heres some examples of my setups cabling


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRollSwishas*
> 
> I've had no problems so far with my hot swap bays (knock on wood), and I've heard that the problems some people had with the bays frying the HDDs were caused by the users plugging in the molex cable upside down?


I read the same, lots of bad reviews on newegg for the hot swap, many dead hard drives. Not worth risk IMHO, just remove the hot swap board, who hot swaps hard drives anyway, not like I'm going to bring to another PC and open it up and plug in the hard drive LOL. Seems like a big risk for something I don't need and will never use


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRollSwishas*
> 
> My first ever build! Fans, heatsink and more coming soon. I can haz membership?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to be as neat as possible with the cables but its kind of a pain with a non-modular PSU..


For a first time build, if it works you did a great job. The rest can come with being picky and a bigger budget.

Nice little rig there. Sometimes I forget how much space there is inside this case.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

OK so after building my Haf XB and going through some of my stuff from my other three builds, I found a bunch of 120mm fans that I have no need for. So if any of my fellow HAF XB'ers wants them I am just GIVING THEM AWAY!!!!. (as far as shipping Im not sure how anyone wants to arrange that). All these fans are never used and never plugged in. This is part of what I have. (still keeping a few fans for that Just In Case moment)


Top left is a OEM Cooler master a12025-12cb-4mn-f1 fan that was attached to my Cooler Master Storm Scout Case. I replaced it with a Delta fan


Both of these are Cooler Master 120MM Blue LED fans that are supposed to come with a controller but It was a PITA to use the controller so as you can see one of them is converted to a 3 pin connector. I researched to find how to remove the fan controller and learned that you can cut all the leads off the molex connector and if you take the LED connectors and cut them and solder them together they work without the controller. (one of the fans I have already done this too) I have six of these in my CM 690 case and they have been working very well for 2 yrs. Heres a link to the fans
http://www.svc.com/y720dcd-25t1-gp.html


These are both Corsair fans that came as the stock fans on my 2 H50's that i had in two of my other builds. Im using Delta's in their place.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181010&Tpk=h50&IsVirtualParent=1


These two are cooler Master stock Non LED case fans. One on the left is a a12025-12cb-3bn-f1 (not sure what case it came in......)
The one on the right is a a12025-18cb-3en-f1 which came in my new and totally wicked awesome HAF XB


Both of these are Cooler Master R4's Red LED 90 CFM @19DBA version. Not the newer 69 CFM. AS you can see both of these are BNIP.

Please just LMK if anyone needs any of these. Like I said I am not going to charge a penny for them although I am unsure of how to ship them







.

I also have a bunch of spare stuff that I dont need like Molex male and female pins, Sata Splitters and other misc Stuff.

Note: as you can see from the link the Blue LED CM fans were 110cfm @ 16 DBA


----------



## David17

you cant get much lower than that, can you?


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> OK so after building my Haf XB and going through some of my stuff from my other three builds, I found a bunch of 120mm fans that I have no need for. So if any of my fellow HAF XB'ers wants them I am just GIVING THEM AWAY!!!!. (as far as shipping Im not sure how anyone wants to arrange that). All these fans are never used and never plugged in. This is part of what I have. (still keeping a few fans for that Just In Case moment)


Those cooler master fans look good, the 110cfm @ 16 DB, but really they're 38 dBA @ 110 cfm
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103035

but I'd like them both if that's ok, I'll pay for shipping (obviously)


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> FYI if you guys want to use the new hot swap PCB, the CM customer support team recently got a few.
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-hot-swap-pcb/


YES! I just bought one, but shipping costs really kick your butt on small orders.







Thank you CM for rebuilding these hotswap PCB's, I have heard so many defect stories from the factory ones. I am not going to risk it when my XB is complete. Better safe to just replace it now then after an issue occurs. I honestly feel that you guys should replace the old one with the new design by warranty if requested, or build them into all the new cases from hear on out.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> YES! I just bought one, but shipping costs really kick your butt on small orders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you CM for rebuilding these hotswap PCB's, I have heard so many defect stories from the factory ones. I am not going to risk it when my XB is complete. Better safe to just replace it now then after an issue occurs. I honestly feel that you guys should replace the old one with the new design by warranty if requested, or build them into all the new cases from hear on out.


I'm actually having a problem with mine. Once in awhile on reboot the top drive (doesn't matter which HDD, always the top) will disappear. I have to remove it, then plug it back in for it to be recognized again. Would this fall under a warranty claim?


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> YES! I just bought one, but shipping costs really kick your butt on small orders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you CM for rebuilding these hotswap PCB's, I have heard so many defect stories from the factory ones. I am not going to risk it when my XB is complete. Better safe to just replace it now then after an issue occurs. I honestly feel that you guys should replace the old one with the new design by warranty if requested, or build them into all the new cases from hear on out.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually having a problem with mine. Once in awhile on reboot the top drive (doesn't matter which HDD, always the top) will disappear. I have to remove it, then plug it back in for it to be recognized again. Would this fall under a warranty claim?
Click to expand...

Yes it would, but now my question would be: is CM sending you the same stock crummy pcb or their new improved re-design pcb? Because you shouldn't have to pay the $15 bucks extra that I just did for the new one.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> Yes it would, but now my question would be: is CM sending you the same stock crummy pcb or their new improved re-design pcb? Because you shouldn't have to pay the $15 bucks extra that I just did for the new one.


Hopefully the CM Rep chimes in and gives us an answer.


----------



## yukkerz

And I have been waiting for that top window to come in stock.


----------



## iRollSwishas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> It can easily be done, it you just need to get creative. Look at pics of peoples HAF XB's and see how they route and hide cables as there is LOTS of cable tie downs and nook, crannies and corners to put cabling in this case.
> 
> Heres some examples of my setups cabling


Thanks for the example pics, I'll probably be opening it back up and redoing my cables in the near future.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> For a first time build, if it works you did a great job. The rest can come with being picky and a bigger budget.
> 
> Nice little rig there. Sometimes I forget how much space there is inside this case.


Thanks! Booted right up and POSTed first try







my Extreme4 mobo is also a tiny bit smaller than true ATX so that probably makes it look a little more spacious also.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> OK so after building my Haf XB and going through some of my stuff from my other three builds, I found a bunch of 120mm fans that I have no need for. So if any of my fellow HAF XB'ers wants them I am just GIVING THEM AWAY!!!!. (as far as shipping Im not sure how anyone wants to arrange that). All these fans are never used and never plugged in. This is part of what I have. (still keeping a few fans for that Just In Case moment)
> 
> 
> Top left is a OEM Cooler master a12025-12cb-4mn-f1 fan that was attached to my Cooler Master Storm Scout Case. I replaced it with a Delta fan
> 
> 
> Both of these are Cooler Master 120MM Blue LED fans that are supposed to come with a controller but It was a PITA to use the controller so as you can see one of them is converted to a 3 pin connector. I researched to find how to remove the fan controller and learned that you can cut all the leads off the molex connector and if you take the LED connectors and cut them and solder them together they work without the controller. (one of the fans I have already done this too) I have six of these in my CM 690 case and they have been working very well for 2 yrs. Heres a link to the fans
> http://www.svc.com/y720dcd-25t1-gp.html
> 
> 
> These are both Corsair fans that came as the stock fans on my 2 H50's that i had in two of my other builds. Im using Delta's in their place.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181010&Tpk=h50&IsVirtualParent=1
> 
> 
> These two are cooler Master stock Non LED case fans. One on the left is a a12025-12cb-3bn-f1 (not sure what case it came in......)
> The one on the right is a a12025-18cb-3en-f1 which came in my new and totally wicked awesome HAF XB
> 
> 
> Both of these are Cooler Master R4's Red LED 90 CFM @19DBA version. Not the newer 69 CFM. AS you can see both of these are BNIP.
> 
> Please just LMK if anyone needs any of these. Like I said I am not going to charge a penny for them although I am unsure of how to ship them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I also have a bunch of spare stuff that I dont need like Molex male and female pins, Sata Splitters and other misc Stuff.
> 
> Note: as you can see from the link the Blue LED CM fans were 110cfm @ 16 DBA


I'd be interested in the red LED fans, and I would cover the shipping!


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I'm actually having a problem with mine. Once in awhile on reboot the top drive (doesn't matter which HDD, always the top) will disappear. I have to remove it, then plug it back in for it to be recognized again. Would this fall under a warranty claim?


I certainly think that falls under warranty issue


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRollSwishas*
> 
> My first ever build! Fans, heatsink and more coming soon. I can haz membership?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to be as neat as possible with the cables but its kind of a pain with a non-modular PSU..


Not bad, but here's some tips to clean it up.

- Route the 24 pin power cable and the usb 3.0 cable in between the hot swap bays and the 5.25" drive bays. Then plug them into the motherboard.
- Slide the SATA cables between the top of the 5.25" bays and the motherboard tray before hooking them back in.
- There are tie downs between the front of the case and the motherboard tray you can use to tie down your power cables for your gpu.
- For the 4/8 pin connector at the top of the motherboard just tie it off to the side of the mobo tray line Bryan Ecribe did.

That should clean up a lot of the visible excess.


----------



## dsmwookie

New parts just showed up. Waiting on Swiftech to put out some more H220s in circulation and then Ill be ordering a Heatkiller block, 360 radiator, and another 120, 180 rad as well. Wife's new rig should be nice and tidy!

Ill toss her specs into my signature.

http://s14.photobucket.com/user/dsm... Modding/20130411_193946_zps18e59057.jpg.html

http://s14.photobucket.com/user/dsm... Modding/20130411_193938_zps0c4896a3.jpg.html

http://s14.photobucket.com/user/dsm... Modding/20130411_193918_zps75d2ff59.jpg.html

http://s14.photobucket.com/user/dsm... Modding/20130411_193908_zpsa767bd55.jpg.html


----------



## M3galomaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> New parts just showed up. Waiting on Swiftech to put out some more H220s in circulation and then Ill be ordering a Heatkiller block, 360 radiator, and another 120, 180 rad as well. Wife's new rig should be nice and tidy!
> 
> Ill toss her specs into my signature.
> 
> http://s14.photobucket.com/user/dsm... Modding/20130411_193946_zps18e59057.jpg.html
> 
> http://s14.photobucket.com/user/dsm... Modding/20130411_193938_zps0c4896a3.jpg.html
> 
> http://s14.photobucket.com/user/dsm... Modding/20130411_193918_zps75d2ff59.jpg.html
> 
> http://s14.photobucket.com/user/dsm... Modding/20130411_193908_zpsa767bd55.jpg.html


Nice, is that the sabretooth 990fx gen3? Im looking into upgrading from my a8 to an FX core with that board.


----------



## dsmwookie

@ M3galomaniac - Good eye with such crappy pictures! It is her indeed. I just ordered it off of Newegg for the wife's build. I m hoping Steamroller performs as expected. I was going to build her an X79, but the reports on the Haswell chipsets were lackluster and it didn't give me much confidence in Intel growing as a company. My wife keeps her hardware for quite some time so I wanted to keep a solid upgrade path. Even if AMDs path sucks, it was cheap, and the $100 saved now can go towards the watercooling system, Steamroller, or her second 7950.

This is my first AMD machine in about 10 years and I didn't know diddly then so we'll see how she does. If the RAM shows up today Ill get her purring this weekend and see how she performs, although having a stock aircooler right now does suck : /


----------



## nyk20z3

Just transferred everything from my 800D build in to 1 of these so i can downsize before i start my STH10 build.

I am in love with this case completely and it only took a few hours working with it to realize this.I was going to do a AMD FX850 build in 1 of these months back as a spare build and to try something different.I am convinced right now i will leave everything in this case and it will just be my spare Intel Extreme Board build/Test bench for my STH10 4770K build.

I have plans to order the Clear top window option,i am happy with the front fans right now and i have them at medium rpm on a fan controller,i will also add a Intel BXRTS2011LC CPU liquid cooling solution just to follow the Intel theme.

I will post up tonight some pics i took yesterday so i can contribute what i can to this thread.

Also everything went well with the transfer last night but i think the X Dock hot sway bay might be an issue with these cases.The 1st boot was fine last night and then i restarted and it showed i had no boot devices after the bios posted.I experienced that at least twice last night yet this morning everything booted fine so i will double check all my connections later today.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Just transferred everything from my 800D build in to 1 of these so i can downsize before i start my STH10 build.
> 
> I am in love with this case completely and it only took a few hours working with it to realize this.I was going to do a AMD FX850 build in 1 of these months back as a spare build and to try something different.I am convinced right now i will leave everything in this case and it will just be my spare Intel Extreme Board build/Test bench for my STH10 4770K build.
> 
> I have plans to order the Clear top window option,i am happy with the front fans right now and i have them at medium rpm on a fan controller,i will also add a Intel BXRTS2011LC CPU liquid cooling solution just to follow the Intel theme.
> 
> I will post up tonight some pics i took yesterday so i can contribute what i can to this thread.
> 
> Also everything went well with the transfer last night but i think the X Dock hot sway bay might be an issue with these cases.The 1st boot was fine last night and then i restarted and it showed i had no boot devices after the bios posted.I experienced that at least twice last night yet this morning everything booted fine so i will double check all my connections later today.


I did the same with my 810. Only difference I ended up getting all new parts for my next 900D build, and I will say that this case is really awesome.

Gonna get my third Titan today that will be going in the HAF for now.


----------



## nyk20z3

3 Titans in a XB will be silly lol.

3K in GPU's in a $100 case but it is worthy lol


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> 3 Titans in a XB will be silly lol.
> 
> 3K in GPU's in a $100 case but it is worthy lol


At the moment is prolly one of the most epic LAN rigs out there lol.


----------



## dsmwookie

I wish I could find more water cooled HAF XBs


----------



## JackAggro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> I did the same with my 810. Only difference I ended up getting all new parts for my next 900D build, and I will say that this case is really awesome.
> 
> Gonna get my third Titan today that will be going in the HAF for now.


You're turning me bright green! I wish had the money for one Titan as it would definately be all that I needed for a very long time.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> At the moment is prolly one of the most epic LAN rigs out there lol.


With out a doubt it should be the best out there.

I have not seen any 1 come close to that and enjoy that Monster sir.


----------



## afallickwang

Will be joining you folks in 2-3 months! Getting a C70 first I think? Or this model? Can't decide.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> Will be joining you folks in 2-3 months! Getting a C70 first I think? Or this model? Can't decide.


I had a C70 before my 800D in Military Green and overall it was a nice case.

IMO i prefer the styling and functionality of the XB over the C70.


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> I wish I could find more water cooled HAF XBs


Yeah, I think besides myself, I've only seen maybe 5 or 6 true watercooled rigs on here using the HAF XB. Mainly see the AIO sealed units like the H100.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> I wish I could find more water cooled HAF XBs


I agree. The versatility of this case makes for a super simple water cooling loop...I love my XB for this reason


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> I wish I could find more water cooled HAF XBs


I would love to make this case large to let me cool my GPUs and the CPU (need to dissipate around 1000W of heat) only issue the amount of raddage needed wont fit inside this case as is.


----------



## nyk20z3

$102.95 with tax for mine at Microcenter with a massive $5 rebate.

I am lucky to have a MC so close to me so i can grab most stuff in person and walk out lol.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> $102.95 with tax for mine at Microcenter with a massive $5 rebate.
> 
> *I am lucky to have a MC so close* to me so i can grab most stuff in person and walk out lol.


I hear you. I picked mine as an open box for $65.00 + Tax, had no box just the case. Worked out for me.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I am lucky to have a MC so close to me so i can grab most stuff in person and walk out lol.


You guys that live close to a MC are lucky ducks! Some of the sales they run are insane. Closest one to me is Chicago or Saint Louis, and both are 300 miles away.


----------



## M3galomaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> Yeah, I think besides myself, I've only seen maybe 5 or 6 true watercooled rigs on here using the HAF XB. Mainly see the AIO sealed units like the H100.


Ya, this case is awesome for WC. I'm currently considering expanding my system from just a cpu loop, to include my 7790, chipset, and a 280mm rad in front... There goes my tax return Lol!


----------



## jassilamba

Just had the third card delivered, and I installed it right away. Will take better pics tomorrow after I install my EK block on the CPU.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Just had the third card delivered, and I installed it right away. Will take better pics tomorrow after I install my EK block on the CPU.


Wow. That thing is STUFFED full of awesomeness. What kind of display are you using with that beast. (if you say 1080 I am jumping off of my roof... Lol).


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackAggro*
> 
> You're turning me bright green! I wish had the money for one Titan as it would definately be all that I needed for a very long time.


I'd rather spend that kinda money on a new 60" LCD TV for PS4 and Xbox 720. Spending beyond $500 for a GPU is unjustifiable to me.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Wow. That thing is STUFFED full of awesomeness. What kind of display are you using with that beast. (if you say 1080 I am jumping off of my roof... Lol).


A 19" 1080P display..

Just kidding, have a 27" 1440P hooked up at the moment, waiting for the other 2 to arrive.

All Auria 27" IPS 1440P Displays.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> A 19" 1080P display..
> 
> Just kidding, have a 27" 1440P hooked up at the moment, waiting for the other 2 to arrive.
> 
> All Auria 27" IPS 1440P Displays.


Wow, I am jelly man. Can't wait for pics of that setup.


----------



## DTIone

Love this case for water cooling, one dual 80mm installed at bottom one dual 120mm at front had to do a little cutting to mount that rad prefer the fans to push than pull and one single 120mm mounted on the outside. received the water block for 7970 ghz
I will try to get that done tonight


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

I'l stick with good old reliable, simple and cheap air cooling. Besides, when I move and start LAN partying again, I don't wanna have to carry around all that extra weight and worry about leaks. Did that once years ago with my first water cooling setup on my old Athlon e xp build in a big steel antec 1030 case. Never again...


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> I'l stick with good old reliable, simple and cheap air cooling. Besides, when I move and start LAN partying again, I don't wanna have to carry around nd all that extra weight and worry about leaks. Did that once years ago with my first water cooling setup on my old Athlon e xp build in a big steel antec 1030 case. Never again...


.

It freaks me out. Besides, I have a more than adequate OC on my chip with air. I do think a nice looking loop is awesome, and I can appreciate the work that goes into it, it's just not something I would invest time in considering how simple PWM has made silent air cooling. Although, I absolutely love the "hardlined" and hand bent loops.


----------



## iRollSwishas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Just had the third card delivered, and I installed it right away. Will take better pics tomorrow after I install my EK block on the CPU.


Good God........... I'd call that the "Justice League" lol...

On another note, after having my HAF XB rig on my desk for just 2 days I can't stand how loud the stock fans are lol! Any recommendations on fans that strike a good balance between quietness and airflow? I saw some Gelid Silent-12s in early posts, but Newegg reviews seem to say that they don't move much air.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

That was me with the gelid fans. They are nice and quiet and look cool with the white blades, but yes, they don't move a lot of air unless you get the PWM or temperature probe models


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> A 19" 1080P display..
> 
> Just kidding, have a 27" 1440P hooked up at the moment, waiting for the other 2 to arrive.
> 
> All Auria 27" IPS 1440P Displays.


Wish I had that kinda money...


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRollSwishas*
> 
> Good God........... I'd call that the "Justice League" lol...
> 
> On another note, after having my HAF XB rig on my desk for just 2 days I can't stand how loud the stock fans are lol! Any *recommendations on fans that strike a good balance between quietness and airflow?* I saw some Gelid Silent-12s in early posts, but Newegg reviews seem to say that they don't move much air.


Cougars I really like mine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Wish I had that kinda money...


You and me both buddy.


----------



## nyk20z3

Very impressed with the way i was able to utilize cable management in this case.The fact that everything is covered by the mobo tray is a plus and i am excited about adding a few editions as well.

The stock CPU cooler will be replaced with a Intel BXRTS2011LC Liquid Cooling Solution to match the Intel theme.I will also be ordering the clear window panel option when it becomes available.

Hardware List -

Mobo -Intel DZ77GA-70K

CPU - 3770K

GPU - Evga 670 FTW - I have another 670 FTW but i dont need SLI in this rig currently so it will remain unused for the time being.

PSU- Corsair AX850

Ram- Crucial Ballistic Tactical Tracer 1866MHz 2X4GB

SSS - Intel 520 240GB

HDD - Western Digital Caviar Green 2TB

This will be a nice side rig for me as i have a fully custom STH10 ahead of me.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Wish I had that kinda money...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Cougars I really like mine.
> You and me both buddy.


I ain't loaded I just saved for couple years. Like my father always said its okay to be late to the part but make sure you get there with a bang.


----------



## nyk20z3

Do you guys know where i can find the *HAF XB Transparent Top Window Panel* option besides the Cooler Master website ?


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Do you guys know where i can find the *HAF XB Transparent Top Window Panel* option besides the Cooler Master website ?


I have only seen it there. You might try a Google search for the part number. Maybe some of the case mod shops have picked some up.

I got mine in Feb and I like it but I think I will do a custom one here shortly. I want a bigger window to show off the goodies.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> I have only seen it there. You might try a Google search for the part number. Maybe some of the case mod shops have picked some up.
> 
> I got mine in Feb and I like it but I think I will do a custom one here shortly. I want a bigger window to show off the goodies.


Thanks i guess i will have to wait until they come i stock.

I like to stick to OEM spec as much as possible and avoid any cutting but i would like to see your custom job when its done.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Thanks i guess i will have to wait until they come i stock.
> 
> I like to stick to OEM spec as much as possible and avoid any cutting but i would like to see your custom job when its done.


If you could get your window cut to size, you wouldn't have to cut anything on the case. The little buttons that hold the mesh in are removable without breaking them if you wanted to store them and the mesh somewhere safe. Then either use a little nut and bolt to hold the plastic in place or drill your holes in the plastic small enough to run a small screw in.


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> If you could get your window cut to size, you wouldn't have to cut anything on the case. The little buttons that hold the mesh in are removable without breaking them if you wanted to store them and the mesh somewhere safe. Then either use a little nut and bolt to hold the plastic in place or drill your holes in the plastic small enough to run a small screw in.


Very true... Ace Hardware has individual M3 hex head screws in black that would work very well for that. Only thing you would need is the plexiglass cut to size.

See Modding is easy. LOL


----------



## nyk20z3

Its easy yes but i am just anal and i like to avoid it.

Seems like the clear window is in high demand or they just dont make a ton of them.


----------



## circeseye

arrrgggghhhh we had bought a plextor ssd and did not notice it saying msata. so fine i go and get a microsata to sata card, well f me msata is not microsata. finally i hope like hell i bought the right one this time
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812186184


please please say its the right one

were never going to get these comps started up


----------



## agussio

Microcenter return policy for the win...

I hate having to pay the tax but having the ability to return and exchange is so helpful. And usually i can get them to price match.


----------



## GuestVeea

My system is having trouble running Borderlands 2 and Battlefield 3, even with a GTX 670. Even Medium-Low settings are giving it trouble. Do you guys think it's the i3?


----------



## nyk20z3

I will be making a few adjustments this week as far as cable management and also adding some new hardware,CPU cooler,new front intakes.

Fans will be Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-2 - 1400RPM/20 dBA

I am all about quality and silence.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuestVeea*
> 
> My system is having trouble running Borderlands 2 and Battlefield 3, even with a GTX 670. Even Medium-Low settings are giving it trouble. Do you guys think it's the i3?


Yes. My guess is your i3 is bottlenecking your gpu.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> If you could get your window cut to size, you wouldn't have to cut anything on the case. The little buttons that hold the mesh in are removable without breaking them if you wanted to store them and the mesh somewhere safe. Then either use a little nut and bolt to hold the plastic in place or drill your holes in the plastic small enough to run a small screw in.


Yes this works or you can drill a hole in the plexiglass/acrylic and use 1/8" Rivets....thats what I used for my window it holds it in place very well but just have to be careful not to crack the plexi (which is very easy to do). I just put the rivet through the holes and carefully squeezed the rivet gun

Just dont use any molding cause its Fugly with waves in it


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> I have only seen it there. You might try a Google search for the part number. Maybe some of the case mod shops have picked some up.
> 
> I got mine in Feb and I like it but I think I will do a custom one here shortly. I want a bigger window to show off the goodies.


Yeah,im glad I ordered mine right after they showed up on the website three months ago, as I knew they would become scarce real soon


----------



## Reclaimer

alright guys, this is my first post and I have been following this thread since day 1! =]

I have finally decided to post some pictures of my beast in this thread! hopefully some of you will like it..

I will start off by listing my components

*core components*
*Processor:* Amd Fx 8320 3.5ghz
*Graphics Card(s):* TWO diamond Radeon HD 7870's 2gb crossfired
*Ram:* Corsair XMS3 clocked at 1600 16gb (these will be replaced soon with either crucial ballistics low profile 32gb, or the corsair vengeange low profile 32gb)
*CPU Cooler:* Thermaltake frio (it does its job and looks sexy at the same time!)
*Motherboard:* Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0

*Extra's:*
*Case Fans:* Xigmatek fans all around 140mm(X2), 120mm, and 80mm(X2)
*lighting:*
NZXT HUE (wrapped around the top edges of the case and down to the bottom as well)
Logisys - white tube lights at the bottom ( i rarely turn these on as the hue is bright enough for me...)
DVD drive: Asus dvd/cd burner(going to be replaced by a external bluray soon)
*Storage:*
Crucial SSD 128gb
1tb seagate baracuda
*Powersupply:* thermaltake 850w modular power supply

*Things i am missing!*
-new ram
-Fan controller(thinking of getting the nzxt sentry 2...)
-orange and white sleeving to complete the look(this will probably be absolute last on my list...)

now for the pics...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



OH NO! the box does look a bit beat up! but the case was completely unscratched when i took it out =]

my xigmatek fans transparent orange blades with four white leds!

Naked case

the front

motherboard on tray

my cpu

the uttermess...everything is clean now though lol




and my camera died that night! BUT here are pics of the completed project lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















if any body wants specific links or prices to the parts I have listed just let me know and i will find them for you ^_^


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuestVeea*
> 
> My system is having trouble running Borderlands 2 and Battlefield 3, even with a GTX 670. Even Medium-Low settings are giving it trouble. Do you guys think it's the i3?


My 670 FTW runs Borderlands full crank at 1920x1200 with no AA just great, but im also running an i5 2500k @ 4.6 so yeah, that i3 is probably whats holding you as the game is rather CPU intensive


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Thanks i guess i will have to wait until they come i stock.
> 
> I like to stick to OEM spec as much as possible and avoid any cutting but i would like to see your custom job when its done.


Here's a custom one


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Here's a custom one


I think i seen that build in CPU magazine.

Very nice and i am going with a similar color on my STH10 build.


----------



## nyk20z3

Just placed an order for the Transparent Top Window Panel so i guess they are back in stock -

1 item down and a few more to go.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuestVeea*
> 
> My system is having trouble running Borderlands 2 and Battlefield 3, even with a GTX 670. Even Medium-Low settings are giving it trouble. Do you guys think it's the i3?


Your i3 may have issues with heavily threaded game but not to that extent. With a 670, [email protected] should still be a piece of cake with your i3 2100. You should be getting 45+fps easy.


----------



## Zhohner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Your i3 may have issues with heavily threaded game but not to that extent. With a 670, [email protected] should still be a piece of cake with your i3 2100. You should be getting 45+fps easy.


Agreed, I just booted up Battlefield 3 multiplayer on my 2nd rig (Intel G2020 + HD6870) and was hitting 45 - 60fps with the 1080p high graphics setting preset. So the superior i3 + 670 combination should be able to handle it no worries. I assume your video card drivers are up to date etc? Beyond that, perhaps check what processes are running during the game, particularly anything CPU-intensive.


----------



## BENSON519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhohner*
> 
> Agreed, I just booted up Battlefield 3 multiplayer on my 2nd rig (Intel G2020 + HD6870) and was hitting 45 - 60fps with the 1080p high graphics setting preset. So the superior i3 + 670 combination should be able to handle it no worries. I assume your video card drivers are up to date etc? Beyond that, perhaps check what processes are running during the game, particularly anything CPU-intensive.


Also try deleting all your temp files. I was getting kicked from servers and losing servers like crazy on bf3. Couldn't play over 5 minutes. Deleted temp files solved all issues on bf3


----------



## GuestVeea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhohner*
> 
> Agreed, I just booted up Battlefield 3 multiplayer on my 2nd rig (Intel G2020 + HD6870) and was hitting 45 - 60fps with the 1080p high graphics setting preset. So the superior i3 + 670 combination should be able to handle it no worries. I assume your video card drivers are up to date etc? Beyond that, perhaps check what processes are running during the game, particularly anything CPU-intensive.


Ok. My drivers were already up to date, and I defragmented my hard drive then deleted temp. Files. Its a little better, maybe 5-10 fps increase on medium, but high and ultra aren't much better. Like 12 fps. I have 8gb GDDR3, and its running on an SSD, so neither of those should be a problem. Do you guys know anything else I should try?


----------



## BENSON519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuestVeea*
> 
> Ok. My drivers were already up to date, and I defragmented my hard drive then deleted temp. Files. Its a little better, maybe 5-10 fps increase on medium, but high and ultra aren't much better. Like 12 fps. I have 8gb GDDR3, and its running on an SSD, so neither of those should be a problem. Do you guys know anything else I should try?


Can I ask what you are expecting to get out of your system on bf3. Every part of your pc should play bf3 fine


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuestVeea*
> 
> Ok. My drivers were already up to date, and I defragmented my hard drive then deleted temp. Files. Its a little better, maybe 5-10 fps increase on medium, but high and ultra aren't much better. Like 12 fps. I have 8gb GDDR3, and its running on an SSD, so neither of those should be a problem. Do you guys know anything else I should try?


Please tell me you didn't defrag your SSD.


----------



## GuestVeea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Please tell me you didn't defrag your SSD.


No, Just my secondary HDD. I didn't do my SSD of course


----------



## ihatelolcats

grabbed a haf xb from tigerdirect today. getting tired of my hideous and ruined antec 300. should be a good improvement cosmetically at least


----------



## yukkerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Just placed an order for the Transparent Top Window Panel so i guess they are back in stock -
> 
> 1 item down and a few more to go.


Thanks, have been waiting for this to get back in stock for a bit. Glad to see its back in stock.


----------



## Fast666

Nice Case But a bit Hot VS Haf X


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuestVeea*
> 
> Ok. My drivers were already up to date, and I defragmented my hard drive then deleted temp. Files. Its a little better, maybe 5-10 fps increase on medium, but high and ultra aren't much better. Like 12 fps. I have 8gb GDDR3, and its running on an SSD, so neither of those should be a problem. Do you guys know anything else I should try?


I would say that something isn't right. Your cpu shouldn't be holding your card back THAT much. I would monitor both CPU and GPU temperatures while gaming. I have a feeling that something is throttling under load. Could you fill in your Rig in your signature so we can see what you are working with? What type of cooler are you running on your CPU? Maybe run MemTest while your at it.


----------



## nyk20z3

Ive read through almost every page for this club and i have seen a lot of complaints -

I have no problem with how the X-Dock power connection is set up.I have almost 2'' between my PSU and where the 4 pin molex connects(Corsair AX850).

I will only be using 1 SSD,1 HDD at any given time so i dont need more then 2 3.5" Drive Bays.

I have no intention on using 140mm fans for front intakes because i feel the difference is negligible in a mostly open air case.I read several times there is trimming involved to fit 140mm fans in the front so right away that excludes me from even considering it.

Overall any negatives about this case dont really apply to me, but i am glad to see other enthusiasts putting there thoughts out there so perhaps there will be changes in a later revision.

This is hands down the most fun i have had working on a case and i can see myself holding on to it for a very long time because it is so versatile.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fast666*
> 
> 
> Nice Case But a bit Hot VS Haf X


Your running triple SLI and you wonder why your running hot? Get an exhaust fan installed or install the top panel fan. Or use one of these.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17728/slf-13/Expansion_Slot_Side_Fan_Mounting_Kit_-_Black.html?tl=g40c18s62


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I have no intention on using 140mm fans for front intakes because i feel the difference is negligible in a mostly open air case.I read several times there is trimming involved to fit 140mm fans in the front so right away that excludes me from even considering it.


If you install them inside the case, no trimming is necassary


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> If you install them inside the case, no trimming is necassary


I read that but i prefer the stealth look they have mounted in the front oppose to being right in your face mounted on the interior.


----------



## agussio

Sounds like you have a plan... and you are showing off one of the great points of this case. It is very flexible in its layout. and very forgiving when you change your mind.

My case is only a few months old and I have re-built a few times.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> Sounds like you have a plan... and you are showing off one of the great points of this case. It is very flexible in its layout. and very forgiving when you change your mind.
> 
> My case is only a few months old and I have re-built a few times.


I tend to make a lot of adjustments myself -

I already ordered the Transparent Top Window Panel.

I am deciding on 2 front intakes fans still because i constantly change my mind.I am looking to go PWM this time and i like a max rpm of 1500rpm/20-22dBA area.If i do this i can just run both fans off the mobo and eliminate my fan controller for a cleaner look.

I ordered my CPU cooler as well -



After these editions i am done with this case and then i can move on to another build.


----------



## GuestVeea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I would say that something isn't right. Your cpu shouldn't be holding your card back THAT much. I would monitor both CPU and GPU temperatures while gaming. I have a feeling that something is throttling under load. Could you fill in your Rig in your signature so we can see what you are working with? What type of cooler are you running on your CPU? Maybe run MemTest while your at it.


Maybe this is where my problem is. I'm using the stock intel cooler.
Full spec: EVGA GTX 670, intel i3-2100, crucial M4 SSD, 700W PSU, 8gb patriot G2, MSI z77A-GD55. I have windows 7 home premium.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuestVeea*
> 
> Maybe this is where my problem is. I'm using the stock intel cooler.
> Full spec: EVGA GTX 670, intel i3-2100, crucial M4 SSD, 700W PSU, 8gb patriot G2, MSI z77A-GD55. I have windows 7 home premium.


You definitely want to get an aftermarket cooler on there. The best suited for you (IMO) would be a cooler master hyper 212, it's cheap and it does its job well. I imagine when gaming your cpu is getting too hot and throttling back to c reduce the heat ots producing,


----------



## Zhohner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuestVeea*
> 
> Maybe this is where my problem is. I'm using the stock intel cooler.
> Full spec: EVGA GTX 670, intel i3-2100, crucial M4 SSD, 700W PSU, 8gb patriot G2, MSI z77A-GD55. I have windows 7 home premium.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You definitely want to get an aftermarket cooler on there. The best suited for you (IMO) would be a cooler master hyper 212, it's cheap and it does its job well. I imagine when gaming your cpu is getting too hot and throttling back to c reduce the heat ots producing,


I agree, it could be throttling, but lets find out for certain.

Like Ramsey77 said, I recommend you install a CPU temperature monitoring program, such as Core Temp or Real Temp. Boot up a game and occasionally check the temperature. It's also a possibility that the GPU could be suffering from throttling, so also install a GPU temperature monitoring program, such as MSI Afterburner or EVGA Precision. Same thing goes: Crank up a game and check the temperature at regular intervals.

Here are some links for you:

Core Temp
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

Real Temp
http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/

MSI Afterburner
http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm

EVGA Precision
http://www.evga.com/precision/

Alternatively you could use a GPU stress testing program to test the GPU Temperatures (As opposed to a game)

I use MSI Kombustor for this very purpose, it's included with the MSI afterburner download

Let us know how you go.


----------



## kayan

I recently replaced my dying h80 with a Kraken x40 and ordered two 140mm Cougar fans to set up in a push pull. One fan is on the outside (under the front panel) and the other is inside the case mounted to the rad. Obviously my front panel no longer closes, and I need help modding it...what do I need to trim specifically? This will be my very FIRST case mod ? and I don't want to ruin it. Also, what kind of tool do I need to use to mod it? I own nothing but tin snips.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> I recently replaced my dying h80 with a Kraken x40 and ordered two 140mm Cougar fans to set up in a push pull. One fan is on the outside (under the front panel) and the other is inside the case mounted to the rad. Obviously my front panel no longer closes, and I need help modding it...what do I need to trim specifically? This will be my very FIRST case mod ? and I don't want to ruin it. Also, what kind of tool do I need to use to mod it? I own nothing but tin snips.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I believe this is the area, and your tin snips should do it, or a pair of pliers. it comes straight off


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I believe this is the area, and your tin snips should do it, or a pair of pliers. it comes straight.


I was able to bend and break it off by hand. If you take a few minutes to do it you get a pretty clean snap....it's almost like it was made to be broken off.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3galomaniac*
> 
> Ya, this case is awesome for WC. I'm currently considering expanding my system from just a cpu loop, to include my 7790, chipset, and a 280mm rad in front... There goes my tax return Lol!


I wouldn't say it's "awesome" for watercooling. I know that when I started with just an H80 it was fine, but with my new setup it would be easier to route it in a traditional case. If I'd known I was going to a full watercooled rig when I bought the setup I'd have probably gone with the Corsair Vengeance C70 as I think it has an awesome look to it.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I believe this is the area, and your tin snips should do it, or a pair of pliers. it comes straight off


Dude I want that green truck







lol...in all seriousness I used a dremel to cut it but tin snips should work too.


----------



## kayan

Well, that was simple, lol. I just pried it off (by hand) all the way across....easy. 1st mod done! WooHoo.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Well, that was simple, lol. I just pried it off (by hand) all the way across....easy. 1st mod done! WooHoo.


Modding starts off small for some.


----------



## BENSON519

Does anyone have a corsair ax 1200 watt psu installed in a xb case. Pcb board will be removed so that's not a factor. Upgrades in progress. Thinking 3 680's to be able to run 3 asus vg248qe monitors at 144hz. Pretty sure I will have to water cool these upgrades. Lol


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> Does anyone have a corsair ax 1200 watt psu installed in a xb case. Pcb board will be removed so that's not a factor. Upgrades in progress. Thinking 3 680's to be able to run 3 asus vg248qe monitors at 144hz. Pretty sure I will have to water cool these upgrades. Lol


Most certainly


----------



## Samurai707

I find my 3770k running hot with my H100 as intake from the front panel : \ Might just be my old H100 but.... I don't think I should be hitting ~77C (@ 4.2Ghz on 1.17vcore)

Anyone else having similar issues?

P/P h100 with 2 sets of stock fans (using the second pair from my H80 in order to do so)
Also have my HAF 932 200mm red LED fan on top as intake but it doesn't seem to be helping much.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> I find my 3770k running hot with my H100 as intake from the front panel : \ Might just be my old H100 but.... I don't think I should be hitting ~77C (@ 4.2Ghz on 1.17vcore)
> 
> Anyone else having similar issues?
> 
> P/P h100 with 2 sets of stock fans (using the second pair from my H80 in order to do so)
> Also have my HAF 932 200mm red LED fan on top as intake but it doesn't seem to be helping much.


The top fan has been proved to make such minimal changes in temperatures,


----------



## Samurai707

Even minimal helps when it's getting that toasty...


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Even minimal helps when it's getting that toasty...


In some instances the top fan negatively affects cooling


----------



## Samurai707

Well that wouldn't be minimal then would it haha...


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> I find my 3770k running hot with my H100 as intake from the front panel : \ Might just be my old H100 but.... I don't think I should be hitting ~77C (@ 4.2Ghz on 1.17vcore)
> 
> Anyone else having similar issues?
> 
> P/P h100 with 2 sets of stock fans (using the second pair from my H80 in order to do so)
> Also have my HAF 932 200mm red LED fan on top as intake but it doesn't seem to be helping much.


I would try to re-seat your block. That definately seems warm unless you are helping us in the Chimp Challenge.

have you checked your fan speeds?


----------



## bond32

My XB comes in tomorrow! I'm pretty excited. Thanks to those who mentioned about the 140's in the front. I will be putting the kraken x60 up front but I am still not 100 % sure which air flow direction I should make it. I will have 4x 140mm fans, just 2 for now on it. I thought exhaust out the front but what are some of your opinions?

I'll move one of the 120's to the back as either intake or exhaust depending on how I decide to direct the front radiator fans.


----------



## Reclaimer

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reclaimer*
> 
> alright guys, this is my first post and I have been following this thread since day 1! =]
> 
> I have finally decided to post some pictures of my beast in this thread! hopefully some of you will like it..
> 
> I will start off by listing my components
> 
> *core components*
> *Processor:* Amd Fx 8320 3.5ghz
> *Graphics Card(s):* TWO diamond Radeon HD 7870's 2gb crossfired
> *Ram:* Corsair XMS3 clocked at 1600 16gb (these will be replaced soon with either crucial ballistics low profile 32gb, or the corsair vengeange low profile 32gb)
> *CPU Cooler:* Thermaltake frio (it does its job and looks sexy at the same time!)
> *Motherboard:* Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0
> 
> *Extra's:*
> *Case Fans:* Xigmatek fans all around 140mm(X2), 120mm, and 80mm(X2)
> *lighting:*
> NZXT HUE (wrapped around the top edges of the case and down to the bottom as well)
> Logisys - white tube lights at the bottom ( i rarely turn these on as the hue is bright enough for me...)
> DVD drive: Asus dvd/cd burner(going to be replaced by a external bluray soon)
> *Storage:*
> Crucial SSD 128gb
> 1tb seagate baracuda
> *Powersupply:* thermaltake 850w modular power supply
> 
> *Things i am missing!*
> -new ram
> -Fan controller(thinking of getting the nzxt sentry 2...)
> -orange and white sleeving to complete the look(this will probably be absolute last on my list...)
> 
> now for the pics...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> OH NO! the box does look a bit beat up! but the case was completely unscratched when i took it out =]
> 
> my xigmatek fans transparent orange blades with four white leds!
> 
> Naked case
> 
> the front
> 
> motherboard on tray
> 
> my cpu
> 
> the uttermess...everything is clean now though lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my camera died that night! BUT here are pics of the completed project lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if any body wants specific links or prices to the parts I have listed just let me know and i will find them for you ^_^






no love? lol anyways nice builds everybody!!! I'm thinking of possibly going water cooling...
any suggestions? something simple and under $150


----------



## iRollSwishas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> My XB comes in tomorrow! I'm pretty excited. Thanks to those who mentioned about the 140's in the front. I will be putting the kraken x60 up front but I am still not 100 % sure which air flow direction I should make it. I will have 4x 140mm fans, just 2 for now on it. I thought exhaust out the front but what are some of your opinions?
> 
> I'll move one of the 120's to the back as either intake or exhaust depending on how I decide to direct the front radiator fans.


I have 2x120mm Corsair SP120s in the front and I put one of my stock fans in the back for exhaust. The stock fans are too damn loud....


----------



## nyk20z3

Has any 1 else noticed a tight fit where the GPU meets the PCI slot cover mounting points ?

I was swapping both 670 ftw's around today and i notice i need extra pulling pressure just to release the card from that area.It seems like the mobo bracket sits really close to the pci slot cover area, and the card almost wants to pop out of that area when i pull it up.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reclaimer*
> 
> 
> no love? lol anyways nice builds everybody!!! I'm thinking of possibly going water cooling...
> any suggestions? something simple and under $150


You're going to be looking at an all in one closed loop cooler for that price pretty much. If I were you I'd look into the Swiftech H220 as it allows for expanding your CPU loop into a GPU loop down the road if you want. Unlike the Corsair units the pump is actually strong enough to support that sort of expansion, although the ID of the lines is only 3/8" it's still a big improvement over the 1/4" ID of the Corsair units like the H80 I have and have modded.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Has any 1 else noticed a tight fit where the GPU meets the PCI slot cover mounting points ?
> 
> I was swapping both 670 ftw's around today and i notice i need extra pulling pressure just to release the card from that area.It seems like the mobo bracket sits really close to the pci slot cover area, and the card almost wants to pop out of that area when i pull it up.


I've seen the exact same situation with my second GPU. First GPU comes right out.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Has any 1 else noticed a tight fit where the GPU meets the PCI slot cover mounting points ?
> 
> I was swapping both 670 ftw's around today and i notice i need extra pulling pressure just to release the card from that area.It seems like the mobo bracket sits really close to the pci slot cover area, and the card almost wants to pop out of that area when i pull it up.


Try this: remove all your cards, and loosen the screws that hold your motherboard tray in place (loosen, don't remove). Then try to reinstall your cards. Is it a better fit? If so, lock the cards down in that position, and tighten the tray back down. I have a feeling your tray could possibly be tweaked out of position a hair causing your gpu's to bind up. It would have been nice to have the tray, and back slots all one piece to avoid this kind of problem. (also, it would have made taking the tray out WITH pci cards still attached possible). Report back.


----------



## JAKENBAKEN

Just joined the forum cause i saw this article when i looked up this case and i just had to post mine. this is my third build and i thought it turned out fairly good.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Try this: remove all your cards, and loosen the screws that hold your motherboard tray in place (loosen, don't remove). Then try to reinstall your cards. Is it a better fit? If so, lock the cards down in that position, and tighten the tray back down. I have a feeling your tray could possibly be tweaked out of position a hair causing your gpu's to bind up. It would have been nice to have the tray, and back slots all one piece to avoid this kind of problem. (also, it would have made taking the tray out WITH pci cards still attached possible). Report back.


I will work on it tonight and get back to you.


----------



## Reclaimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> You're going to be looking at an all in one closed loop cooler for that price pretty much. If I were you I'd look into the Swiftech H220 as it allows for expanding your CPU loop into a GPU loop down the road if you want. Unlike the Corsair units the pump is actually strong enough to support that sort of expansion, although the ID of the lines is only 3/8" it's still a big improvement over the 1/4" ID of the Corsair units like the H80 I have and have modded.


thanks for the quick reply!
I am definitely loving the fact that you can add cooling to more components down the road,
this sets me up great as I wouldn't have to settle for just cooling my cpu now like the corsair's I had looked at!


----------



## edgeofblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reclaimer*
> 
> 
> no love? lol anyways nice builds everybody!!! I'm thinking of possibly going water cooling...
> any suggestions? something simple and under $150


Plenty o'love. We wouldn't want you to feel unloved.

Isn't that HUE system a real gem? Any color you can think of and the most important feature of all... the ability to turn it off when you don't want to be garish. I'm all air with no LED fans, so I ran mine through the fan cable holes to the front grill and out the other side. That way, I have some good color up front. I'm tempted to convert to a closed loop CPU cooler, and then I saw the NZXT Kraken 280. Not to make too much of the lighting over the performance, but you can config the light on the pump similarly. Might be worth a look.


----------



## bond32

I have the kraken x60. It's fantastic, very awesome performer. Yes the led can be controlled or turned off if needed. Just keep in mind it's big so fitment is harder... I'm awaiting delivery of my xb case now so once I get it installed I can take some pictures.


----------



## ROBIN2shae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reclaimer*
> 
> 
> no love? lol anyways nice builds everybody!!! I'm thinking of possibly going water cooling...
> any suggestions? something simple and under $150


Kraken x80 or an Corsair H110


----------



## bond32

No x80 its x60. They are actually pretty close, the h110 and kraken x60. They use the same hardware, pump, and radiator. I think the h110 has larger diameter tubing but doesnt come with software or led on the pump housing. Kraken x60 has better quality fans included, longer tubing, led on pump, and software to control 4 pwm fans. Kraken x60 is slightly more expensive. I paid 137 on amazon and the h110 was 130.


----------



## mavisky

I have a Corsair H80 and would have bought the Swiftech H220 all day had it been available.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18290/ex-wat-242/

$139.99 is well worth it for an expandable semi-closed loop cooling system. Nothing comes close to this outside of an actual custom loop.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> I have a Corsair H80 and would have bought the Swiftech H220 all day had it been available.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18290/ex-wat-242/
> 
> $139.99 is well worth it for an expandable semi-closed loop cooling system. Nothing comes close to this outside of an actual custom loop.


Honestly at this point I think I agree. I am all for closed loop systems... I think they are amazing. But for the money I could have got the swiftech.

When it comes down to it the x60 performs very well. Swiftech is only marginally better however you get the expand-ability with the swiftech.


----------



## LukaTCE

Is there enought of place on top side to make 2x 240 mod ? and height becouse is not so height. Any of artisan could make this ? maybe dwood ?


----------



## Reclaimer

well guys I will have to decide by next paycheck.
its going to be down to the kraken x60 or the swiftech!!! hmnnn.....

and my next question is my last front panel piece....
I want a fan controller, but I am torn between these two:

*Lamptron..this one looks sexy....*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811997084&Tpk=FC5%20v2&IsVirtualParent=1

*NZXT...touch screen 5 channel...*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992005

anyways are there any other fan controllers that will match the front of my haf xb fairly well...
I want something with temperature sensors and a screen, no knobs/levers!

any suggestions? =)


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reclaimer*
> 
> well guys I will have to decide by next paycheck.
> its going to be down to the kraken x60 or the swiftech!!! hmnnn.....
> 
> and my next question is my last front panel piece....
> I want a fan controller, but I am torn between these two:
> 
> *Lamptron..this one looks sexy....*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811997084&Tpk=FC5%20v2&IsVirtualParent=1
> 
> *NZXT...touch screen 5 channel...*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992005
> 
> anyways are there any other fan controllers that will match the front of my haf xb fairly well...
> I want something with temperature sensors and a screen, *no knobs/levers!*
> 
> any suggestions? =)


I think you might have linked the wrong Lamptron controller.


----------



## Reclaimer

Oops I think your right! But Ive changed my mind on the lamptron, I'm liking the this touch version that should be released this month

http://www.lamptron.com/2013/02/05/introducing-the-lamptron-cw611/

Thoughts on that one?


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> I would try to re-seat your block. That definately seems warm unless you are helping us in the Chimp Challenge.
> 
> have you checked your fan speeds?


Because of the temps I haven't been CPU folding... just got my 3 GPUs running currently...
I've reseated it once and it's similar temps (the TIM both times has been AS5)... I have the fan controller set to max, but I don't know the actual fan speeds... I guess I should just adjust my BIOS fan settings next... but I've never had this problem before on the chip..


----------



## circeseye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reclaimer*
> 
> Oops I think your right! But Ive changed my mind on the lamptron, I'm liking the this touch version that should be released this month
> 
> http://www.lamptron.com/2013/02/05/introducing-the-lamptron-cw611/
> 
> Thoughts on that one?


wow im liking that one


----------



## bond32

Got my new stuff in and set up. Here are some pictures. I'll be working on cable management tomorrow.


----------



## nyk20z3

Front Intake fans came in today -

1400rpm max rpm and they are close to dead silent.



All about silence.


----------



## t77snapshot

Many new XB members this past week! I will do my best to get all of yo guys in the OP with your provided pics!









- - - - -

Some updates from my build:

So I ordered that new hotswap PCB from the Cooler Master site and some of you are aware of the shipping costs on this little thing. Well surprisingly I received the pcb in just 2 days! and in a box tentimes larger then the product itself. Lol!

http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/tt77snapshot/media/hotswappcb_zps8532fe62.jpg.html

I also made a sweet trade for a 140mm rad with another user here at OCN. This rad will be mounted at the bottom in place of the 2.5" drive bay location. I was waiting for this rad to arrive before making the final cuts in the chassis. Pics of my long over due project are coming soon.









http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/tt77snapshot/media/140rad_zps81ecbe32.jpg.html


----------



## bond32

Nice looking rad... Also like how they flipped the orientation of the sata ports on that new pcb board.

If I had a custom loop I would totally fit a radiator where those 80mm fan ports are. I only use the front 2 drive bays so all that space could be used for water cooling.


----------



## mavisky

Yea I hated that I couldn't use two right angle sata cables on that pcb.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> Many new XB members this past week! I will do my best to get all of yo guys in the OP with your provided pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - -


Sweet hopefully I get added...or maybe I already have!


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Finally got the front panel lights changed, tried to use the stock holes in the switch mounted one, but could only get one free , the other one is plugged pretty good with bits of solder part of a lead and probably plastic and glue scrapings all mooshed in there. So on that one leg i did something similar to trailboss (i think was his name) and soldered some cut leads straight to the power pin. Hindsight, this would be super easy if you cut the led leads close to the top of the switch, remove the led, bend the leads out and solder them to the new leds leads , it would look like a wishbone connection on either side. By the way the led inside the switch is "1.5 mm Round Top with axial leads". Please excuse, this is my first practical soldering. Will post pics when im done assembling to show if it works







Oh ! the second bulb is a 3mm round top blue diffused, the switch is blue clear


----------



## LukaTCE

Is there enought of place on top side to make 2x 240 mod ? and height becouse is not so height. Any of artisan could make this ? maybe dwood ?


----------



## bond32

I'm not sure if a top mod would be a good idea. Unless you are willing to get some quick connect fittings (if they make those) to disconnect water lines. If you put a rad up top you leave only the sides to work in.


----------



## mavisky

There may be room if you were to do a very thin radiator and ran the fans on the outside. Otherwise it would be very tricky to fit much in there. Even with just a thin 200mm cooler master fan there was barely room for me to fit even a single finger between my GPU's and the fan. I don't think you could go more than 40mm thick on the radiator and there's no way you'd get a radiator and fans between the top of the case and the gpu's.

Why not build a pedestal for the XB? You could easily use the vent holes on the bottom sides of the case to sneak the lines out of. I'm considering adding a dual 80mm radiator to mine just because I could and it wouldn't really be noticeable.


----------



## LukaTCE

Corsair 110i would go ? oh i can mount it outside







just need to get dremel tool


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> Corsair 110i would go ? oh i can mount it outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need to get dremel tool


Mount the Corsair 110 to the front panel and use the 140's in the interior pulling inwards. If your gpu/gpu's are too long break the tab off of the front fascia as many others have and mount the two 140's out front.


----------



## bond32

I broke the tabs off anyway. Only have 2 140's in the mesh at the moment but I will have 2 more soon. Still not 100% sure of the best air flow direction...


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I broke the tabs off anyway. Only have 2 140's in the mesh at the moment but I will have 2 more soon. Still not 100% sure of the best air flow direction...


Cooler master says in the front (since the mesh acts like a filter and then use the rear 120 as an exhaust.

I've got mine doing that right now even though that means that my rear fan pulls in air from the front radiator to some extent. I figure that with the open top and sides acting as intakes as well it's at worst getting a mixture of free air and recycled air.


----------



## LukaTCE

I want to mod becouse i will use 3x 240 rad so 3x 110i 1 for cpu and 2 for gfx mod


----------



## ihatelolcats

wow...this case is a lot bigger than my antec 300!


----------



## bond32

110i is a 280mm

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> I want to mod becouse i will use 3x 240 rad so 3x 110i 1 for cpu and 2 for gfx mod


Someome said earlier about the swiftech aio, it looks super sexy compaired to others, especially because its designed with adding to it in mind


----------



## nyk20z3

My Intel Liquid-cooled Thermal Solution came in today -

The all *Intel* theme is complete now,all i am missing is the Transparent Top Window Panel which arrives next Monday and i will be done with this quick but satisfying build.

Its not the best performer on the market but it fits the Vision i had for this build and i am happy with it so far.


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> My Intel Liquid-cooled Thermal Solution came in today -
> 
> The all *Intel* theme is complete now,all i am missing is the Transparent Top Window Panel which arrives next Monday and i will be done with this quick but satisfying build.
> 
> Its not the best performer on the market but it fits the Vision i had for this build and i am happy with it so far.


That is a good looking cooler. The rig looks good.


----------



## Ramsey77

Look what I pulled out from the closet today. This was my first high-end case. Had a lot of fun modding this one. But in the end, she's just too big. XB is better anyway.











(A little off topic, but a classic Coolermaster case)


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> That is a good looking cooler. The rig looks good.


Thanks bro i wanted to get it as clean as possible,i eliminated my fan controller as well so the front of the case is completely blank.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Look what I pulled out from the closet today. This was my first high-end case. Had a lot of fun modding this one. But in the end, she's just too big. XB is better anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A little off topic, but a classic Coolermaster case)


Def a classic and you brought it back with this 1.


----------



## Kuudere

Looks a bit gaudy to me (but I don't like anything too far past the NZXT Tempest 210 (which I sold to get the XB) as far as looks go, and the XB is a bit past that too)

Do standard tower cases seem weird to anyone else now that there's a decent horizontal layout? Can't help but think how inefficient the cooling is


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> Looks a bit gaudy to me (but I don't like anything too far past the NZXT Tempest 210 (which I sold to get the XB) as far as looks go, and the XB is a bit past that too)
> 
> Do standard tower cases seem weird to anyone else now that there's a decent horizontal layout? Can't help but think how inefficient the cooling is


Gaudy, yes. The Cosmos line of cases doesn't do subtle. Lol. The first time I laid eyes on it I knew I had to have it. The same thing happened when the XB came out. I ordered it immediately. And yes, I too have grown tired of the traditional tower case.


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> Do standard tower cases seem weird to anyone else now that there's a decent horizontal layout? Can't help but think how inefficient the cooling is


Yes. I have a really hard time with the tower cases now. putting hot things over hot things over other hot things seems like a bad idea.

I am hoping for maybe an XB lite small form factor silent air cooled, and maybe a XB XL with three layers for hard core water cooling. 3 layers would be a lot to fill up though.


----------



## nyk20z3

I like both styles.

I still prefer Monster full towers and that's why i have a STH10 build coming up,but the XB was the 1st case that caught my attention as far as the form factor.It was wider then i thought it would be but i feel like its perfect for what it was designed for.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Gaudy, yes. The Cosmos line of cases doesn't do subtle. Lol. The first time I laid eyes on it I knew I had to have it. The same thing happened when the XB came out. I ordered it immediately. And yes, I too have grown tired of the traditional tower case.


I feel the same way, I honesstly can't remember the last case that I saw where I instantly thought "I have to have that, now!" I hadn't realized how freaking tired and bored I was with tower based cases cause thats basically all I had made my computers with the last 11 years.


----------



## Ynefel

Hey guys, new to this site and forum, but thought I'd post about my HAF XB as well!
Only found out about this little case last week while I was picking parts for a new server/LAN box. Got all the parts and put it together on the weekend, and I _love_ this little case.
It's nothing fancy or glorious just yet, but it's complete and runs amazingly well. Will likely put more thought into cooling once I get some more money together - only just finished putting together the cooling system for my main rig and I'm just about broke.

Not entirely sure how to link the rig, but I'm guessing you'll find it on my profile if you're looking.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> My Intel Liquid-cooled Thermal Solution came in today -
> 
> The all *Intel* theme is complete now,all i am missing is the Transparent Top Window Panel which arrives next Monday and i will be done with this quick but satisfying build.
> 
> Its not the best performer on the market but it fits the Vision i had for this build and i am happy with it so far.


MOAR PHOTOS


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> don't use your porsche convertible to pick up your HAF XB #humblebrag


why doesn't this image show up in the gallery? Or am I just overlooking it?


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> wow...this case is a lot bigger than my antec 300!


Funny that's exactly what i moved into this case from.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> I want to mod becouse i will use 3x 240 rad so 3x 110i 1 for cpu and 2 for gfx mod


Honestly look into a custom loop or a Swiftech H220 since it's designed to be expandable. The mesh at the top of the case isn't built to support the weight of 2 radiators hanging from it. You would need to reinforce it in some manner to be able to mount those there. and the cabling from 3 H110i's would be horrible to look at. If you want to run 3 280mm long radiators you should probably be looking into another case or heavy modification of the side panels and bottom of the case.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> Yes. I have a really hard time with the tower cases now. putting hot things over hot things over other hot things seems like a bad idea.
> 
> I am hoping for maybe an XB lite small form factor silent air cooled, and maybe a XB XL with three layers for hard core water cooling. 3 layers would be a lot to fill up though.


If I knew how to tig weld I'd love to mod up a 3 layered xb case with 240mm rads all around.


----------



## Ramsey77

If I was a water cooler, I would build a base to house my rads and pump, run the tubing through the holes in the bottom, and plant my reservoir in the case like some of you have done already. Paint it all black set the XB on top and call it a day.

Would something like this be doable? Twin 360's or maybe 480's?


----------



## agussio

Now that I have seen that, I think it would be a very doable project. I don't know if I could get the look/feel of the pedestal quite right but that would be a very cool mod.

HEY COOLER MASTER... How about you make an optional pedestal for the HAF-XB for water junkies?


----------



## linkhunter

Hey guys i just found this site and this forum *Club* and want join it








my case got
Processor: Intel Core i7-3770 Processor
Graphics Card: GTX 460 *lol i know* gonna buy a Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660Ti 3GB PhysX
Ram: Kingston DDR3 HyperX Beast 8GB
Motherboard: ASUS P8Z77-V, Socket-1155
Powersupply: Corsair GS 700W

is work in progress

my buy list is
1.Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660Ti 3GB PhysX
2.Intel SSD 520 Series 240GB
3.Western Digital Desktop Green 3TB
4. maybe one more of Western Digital Desktop Green 3TB
5. and some better fans








picture of my CM HAF XB.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkhunter*
> 
> Hey guys i just found this site and this forum *Club* and want join it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my case got
> Processor: Intel Core i7-3770 Processor
> Graphics Card: GTX 460 *lol i know* gonna buy a Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660Ti 3GB PhysX
> Ram: Kingston DDR3 HyperX Beast 8GB
> Motherboard: ASUS P8Z77-V, Socket-1155
> Powersupply: Corsair GS 700W
> 
> is work in progress
> 
> my buy list is
> 1.Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660Ti 3GB PhysX
> 2.Intel SSD 520 Series 240GB
> 3.Western Digital Desktop Green 3TB
> 4. maybe one more of Western Digital Desktop Green 3TB
> 5. and some better fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture of my CM HAF XB.


Welcome to OCN, and the XB club. Any questions, let us know. Looks like you have a good start to your rig.


----------



## LukaTCE

So is better i buy H80i ? can anyone confirm i could mod top side to 2x 240 rad with dremel tool maybe. Can sombody pls take measurement of top side


----------



## caesu

Just a heads up the window top is back in stock at CMstore....


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caesu*
> 
> Just a heads up the window top is back in stock at CMstore....


Ordered mine a few days ago and it arrives Monday.

I might order a spare Mobo tray as well.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Honestly look into a custom loop or a Swiftech H220 since it's designed to be expandable. The mesh at the top of the case isn't built to support the weight of 2 radiators hanging from it. You would need to reinforce it in some manner to be able to mount those there. and the cabling from 3 H110i's would be horrible to look at. If you want to run 3 280mm long radiators you should probably be looking into another case or heavy modification of the side panels and bottom of the case.


Just saw some even better looking pump/reservoir/radiator combos from aquacomputer, they are a tad pricey compared to aio's though.


----------



## mavisky

Top opening isn't nearly large enough for a 2x240. You'll have to build a completely custom top panel to fit anything other than the 200mm coolermaster. I don't know if your'e limited by your retailers, but as an owner of the corsair closed loop systems I truly wish I'd just left it on air and bought the Swiftech or built a custom loop as is.

Your case has enough surface are for a 2x120 radiator, a 1x120 radiator, and a 2x80mm radiator in the basement. The top panel from the factory is going to prove useless at mounting radiators to, besides you'd never be able to easily access the computer if your primary access panel is plumbed and fitted with radiators and fans.

I understand you like the case and are trying to find ways to make it work, but trust me I looked into the concept of 3 close loop coolers same as you and there's no pretty way to do it. The only person I've seen do it had 1 h80 and 2 H60's. The h80 on the cpu was mounted to the rear 120mm section and the two H60's took the place of the front fans but it was still a rats nest of tubing and cables.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Just saw some even better looking pump/reservoir/radiator combos from aquacomputer, they are a tad pricey compared to aio's though.


Those kits aren't bad, but the nice thing about the H220 is that it combines the pump and the cpu block in one meaning that you can run a 1x120 radiator and a 1x240 radiator without having to route tubing below the "top level" of the chassis which would simplify things a lot and leave more room for hard drives below deck.


----------



## nyk20z3

How do you guys feel about dual 80MM fans in the bottom compartment ?

I know it wont make a difference really since i have no HD's down there to cool,but i am thinking about putting 2 fans there anyway just to do it.

Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro P1 80x25mm to match my front NB PL2 intake fans -

1500RPM/15dBA


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> How do you guys feel about dual 80MM fans in the bottom compartment ?
> 
> I know it wont make a difference really since i have no HD's down there to cool,but i am thinking about putting 2 fans there anyway just to do it.


Just more dust intake for me to clean up IMO, so I'm not bothering


----------



## GuestVeea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhohner*
> 
> I agree, it could be throttling, but lets find out for certain.
> 
> Like Ramsey77 said, I recommend you install a CPU temperature monitoring program, such as Core Temp or Real Temp. Boot up a game and occasionally check the temperature. It's also a possibility that the GPU could be suffering from throttling, so also install a GPU temperature monitoring program, such as MSI Afterburner or EVGA Precision. Same thing goes: Crank up a game and check the temperature at regular intervals.
> 
> Here are some links for you:
> 
> Core Temp
> http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/
> 
> Real Temp
> http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/
> 
> MSI Afterburner
> http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm
> 
> EVGA Precision
> http://www.evga.com/precision/
> 
> Alternatively you could use a GPU stress testing program to test the GPU Temperatures (As opposed to a game)
> 
> I use MSI Kombustor for this very purpose, it's included with the MSI afterburner download
> 
> Let us know how you go.


Ok, I tested the CPU out on battlefield 3 and on medium settings it was getting 60-68 degrees Celsius and 70-87 degrees on high settings. Not good. So i will be getting a Hyper 212 Evo as soon as money becomes available, unless thee is another cooler you recommend in that price range.


----------



## joblanx

Just showing my haf xb


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Just more dust intake for me to clean up IMO, so I'm not bothering


I would have them set as exhaust.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> How do you guys feel about dual 80MM fans in the bottom compartment ?
> 
> I know it wont make a difference really since i have no HD's down there to cool,but i am thinking about putting 2 fans there anyway just to do it.


I have them as exhaust and they don't really do anything but they are there lol. I got them to light up the bottom since I am going to have a side panel very soon. These are what I got.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_1128_42&products_id=27382


----------



## ihatelolcats

i mounted my psu upside down
is that a problem


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i mounted my psu upside down
> is that a problem


So the PSU's fan isn't drawing fresh air through the bottom?


----------



## ihatelolcats

lol yeah. i flipped it








i really like this case...


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> I have them as exhaust and they don't really do anything but they are there lol. I got them to light up the bottom since I am going to have a side panel very soon. These are what I got.
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_1128_42&products_id=27382


They are nice but i like to stay around 20 dBA or lower.

Can you hear them at full rpm ?


----------



## bond32

Just got the 200mm fan in today. Looks pretty good although I kinda wish I had got the red now. Most of my stuff was red themed till I got the asus sabertooth which is an ugly green and the msi 660 ti power edition which has blue led's.

Fan moves a lot of air for sure. Pretty quiet too.


----------



## Ramsey77

Got my new mouse today. Highly recommended. Smoothest, most comfortable thing I have ever used. I can't believe I am this stoked over a freakin mouse.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Got my new mouse today. Highly recommended. Smoothest, most comfortable thing I have ever used. I can't believe I am this stoked over a freakin mouse.


i been eyeing mionix mice for awhile now. i been using a DA for so many years that i'm a claw gripper now. they look like they mold right into your hand. is that the newer 8200 model? and how does it work with fps games?


----------



## vaporizer

I think I want one of these.


----------



## nyk20z3

Any 1 looking to add fans to there XB -

20% off case fans on Newegg promo codeEMCXSWL49)


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Any 1 looking to add fans to there XB -
> 
> 20% off case fans on Newegg promo codeEMCXSWL49)


Nice... Very tempting... 2x bgears blaster 140's are 28.15 shipped with that promo code


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> They are nice but i like to stay around 20 dBA or lower.
> 
> Can you hear them at full rpm ?


Nah I have a water cooled silent system but really the only fan I hear is gpu


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Nah I have a water cooled silent system but really the only fan I hear is gpu


I am think i am going to stick with the Noiseblocker PL-1 80mm fans just so i can follow a theme and not mix things ups to much.

If you have any pics of your set up that would be sweet!


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i been eyeing mionix mice for awhile now. i been using a DA for so many years that i'm a claw gripper now. they look like they mold right into your hand. is that the newer 8200 model? and how does it work with fps games?


I was twitching from the hip in Far Cry 3 last night, and I am NOT a twitch gamer. It's a really natural feeling mouse (if that makes sense). I guess "ergonomic" is the word I'm looking for, as if it were designed specifically for my hand. Perfect size and shape imo. There is a period of getting used to it though, but it's not very long. A few hours or so.


----------



## toyz72

my old da is wearing for sure. this might me my next pick. sence my hand surgery....which i think the da helped along,lol. i'll have to check one out i guess. do you need a hard surface for that?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> my old da is wearing for sure. this might me my next pick. sence my hand surgery....which i think the da helped along,lol. i'll have to check one out i guess. do you need a hard surface for that?


Na, I'm using a cloth one. I don't care for hard surfaces. (too slick)


----------



## Ramsey77

I dig the advertisement I caught on OCN homepage this morning:



I would actually LOVE a high def wallpaper of this shot.


----------



## nyk20z3

The clearance i have with a Corsair AX850 PSU/Corsair Individually Sleeved Cables to the X-Dock hot swap bay if any one is interested for reference -


----------



## nyk20z3

Also i seen in a review on youtube that Cooler Master has plans to release windowed side panels for the XB just like the top panel.

Is this true ?


----------



## ohyouknow

Hey everybody. Just pounced on the Swiftech H220 literally right before it was out of stock. Now I have some questions in regards as to how I should place it.

I have this case (will take a picture soon) and have some questions with radiator placement. If I run the radiator with push pull intake. I fear I will be jabbing hot air directly at my 670 which will increase temperatures. So would it be advisable to create an exhaust out of the front of the case, and switch the rear exhaust as an intake?

Maybe throw in a 200mm fan out the top as an exhaust as well?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> The clearance i have with a Corsair AX850 PSU/Corsair Individually Sleeved Cables to the X-Dock hot swap bay if any one is interested for reference -


i was curious if they are custom extentions? or are they the corsair ones? i sure does look like the make cable management alot better. might be something else i might want to add to my to get list.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I got mine a couple weeks ago, and I really like it. It is a whole lot better than the rosewill future case I had before.

http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/ian1alcorn/media/WP_20130324_008_zps45865e80.jpg.html

http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/ian1alcorn/media/WP_20130324_009_zps0535d498.jpg.html

http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/ian1alcorn/media/WP_20130325_002_zpsca2353df.jpg.html

http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/ian1alcorn/media/temporary_zps6f69c9d6.jpg.html

My build consists of
Intel i5 2500k
Antec h2o 620
Gigabyte ga z68a-d3h-b3 (which is crap)
EVGA gtx 660
rosewill green 630 watt
Corsair Vengeance 16 gigs
intel 520 120 gig ssd x 2
Seagate 1tb hdd
cougar fans and red leds


----------



## bond32

Looks good. I had the Rosewill Thor v2. Really liked that case except I found out it was way too big. The 3x 230mm fans are what caught my eye but when I actually built everything, I found those fans dont move any more air than an average 140mm. Also the there was entirely too much wasted space in the thor case.

I feel like the haf xb is really close to the perfect case. Different for sure but I really like it. Heres some pictures of mine with the improved cable management. I am seriously considering ordering the matching atx power extension and a 120mm blue fan for the back.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I need to work on the cable management downstairs, but I got the top looking pretty good. I got bored a couple weekends ago so I tried sleeving any cables that were showing. It turned out decent. I used the para cord stuff in the sporting good section at walmart. The only thing I dont like is that the para cord is camo, it doesn't go that great in the pc.

http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/ian1alcorn/media/temporary_zps8d599ed7.jpg.html


----------



## bond32

That looks good, would look good on mine; would go well with the sabertooth board lol.

I haven't done anything with the bottom part with cable management. No need in my opinion.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> That looks good, would look good on mine; would go well with the sabertooth board lol.
> 
> I haven't done anything with the bottom part with cable management. No need in my opinion.


Just for "Completeness" in my opinions


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i was curious if they are custom extentions? or are they the corsair ones? i sure does look like the make cable management alot better. might be something else i might want to add to my to get list.


Str8 from Corsair.

The quality is pretty good on them,some of the heat shrinks dont line up with each other but its not on to many of them and nothing to be upset over.

They do help with cable management because instead of a bunch of wires in 1 loom look you can coach these in to a much more compact shape to save room.

They are constantly on sale on Corsairs website as well so any 1 with a compatible Corsair PSU should def take a look at these.


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I need to work on the cable management downstairs, but I got the top looking pretty good. I got bored a couple weekends ago so I tried sleeving any cables that were showing. It turned out decent. I used the para cord stuff in the sporting good section at walmart. The only thing I dont like is that the para cord is camo, it doesn't go that great in the pc.


Funny we have the same board, cpu and almost the same gpu









I should get some better pictures up.


----------



## draterrojam




----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Str8 from Corsair.
> 
> The quality is pretty good on them,some of the heat shrinks dont line up with each other but its not on to many of them and nothing to be upset over.
> 
> They do help with cable management because instead of a bunch of wires in 1 loom look you can coach these in to a much more compact shape to save room.
> 
> They are constantly on sale on Corsairs website as well so any 1 with a compatible Corsair PSU should def take a look at these.


Still horrendously overpriced and Corsair cables are really stiff to move around, or the older version the cables I had were when I had my 850HX for short time. I much prefer my Bit fenix extension I bought instead as I couldn't wait forever for the new cables for the new AXi series PSU earlier this year. Much for flexible and no heatshrink wrapping either and I was able to custom made my own cable kit on Performance PC's.com for about $23







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Also i seen in a review on youtube that Cooler Master has plans to release windowed side panels for the XB just like the top panel.
> 
> Is this true ?


I know which review your talking about, Hardware Canuks if I recall. They were misinformed or got the information wrong as they really meant the top window panel which wasn't released at the time of review, but there are no side window panels from CM


----------



## Ramsey77

So I have been thinking, what do you guys think a fair price would be if I had flush mounts for the PSU for sale to club members? (shipping not included) And who might be interested in buying one? Raise your hands.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

I'd be if the price and quality was right


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> So I have been thinking, what do you guys think a fair price would be if I had flush mounts for the PSU for sale to club members? (shipping not included) And who might be interested in buying one? Raise your hands.


One of the best practices would probably be to figure out how much it costs you to produce one and then add about 30-40%


----------



## toyz72

give me one for free so i can review it


----------



## joblancs

please join me in 

Can you advice me some cable management and lighting tips to this case?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joblancs*
> 
> please join me in
> 
> Can you advice me some cable management and lighting tips to this case?


Looks good to me. If you wanted some led lighting you could try the NZXT Hue, or you could follow the link in my sig and make your own.

On another note, I have decided to give away 2 flush mounts for the PSU. I have 3 of them, but one is spoken for. If you would like a chance to win one, PM me and I will draw names in a few days. I figured I would give back to the club a little something. (you will be responsible for shipping costs, which shouldn't be more than $4-5 unless it's international).


----------



## joblancs

k thanks Ramsey77


----------



## kayan

So, I've finally got everything put back in and what not, but I could use a few suggestions for a couple of things:

#1 - I got a Kraken x40 to replace my dying H80, and I really like everything about it except that after running Prime for however long, my 3770k stays at 70C and the temp never drops. I'm overclocked to 4.2ghz, on only a multiplier change. And once it heats up, the temps never come back down. I've tried changing the fan speeds via the Kraken control panel, no dice. Think I have a faulty unit? I have it set up inside the front of the case, with a fan on each side Mesh, (Fan --->), | (Case) Rad, (2nd Fan --->)....120 on back as exhaust. Do I have that setup pushing air in the correct direction? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553016

FYI Idle for the 3770k @ 4.2ghz is around 30-35C, and then load is anywhere between 60-75C as reported by the Kraken software panel.

#2 - I currently have a Sapphire reference 7970 with an Arctic Accelero 7970 setup. I loved this fan, as it makes my GPU much, much quieter, however I can't use a 240 or 280mm radiator as the GPU is now way tooooo long. I would have chosen the x60 or H220 otherwise. Anyway, the cooler adds about 2 1/8" to my GPU length, which leaves me with less than 3/4" from the inside front steel to the end of my GPU. Are there any alternatives to cut down on heat and noise so I can get a diff CPU all in one? Suggestions are welcome, and I am not wanting to do a custom water loop at this point in time.

#3 - I got a NZXT Hue to add in some color, and love the customizability of it, but there isn't a lot of space to mount it in this case, what would you guys suggest?

Thanks









Edit: grammar.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i wasnt really happy with the default fan layout so i spent some time this morning fixing it up how i wanted. the side panels are just a little too short to fit three 120mm so i put those in front and moved my 140mm fans to the side (or bottom in the standing configuration). i might add some exhaust fans since i dont have any at the moment but my back is sore now







getting too old to work on the floor . . .






hot glue is your friend dont let anyone tell you different


----------



## Ramsey77

On another note, I have decided to give away 2 flush mounts for the PSU. I have 3 of them, but one is spoken for. If you would like a chance to win one, PM me and I will draw names in a few days. I figured I would give back to the club a little something. (you will be responsible for shipping costs, which shouldn't be more than $4-5 unless it's international).

Nobody interested? I've had one pm, and that's it so far.


----------



## GuestVeea

First of all, I fixed the power cables connecting to the 670. I also put some new LEDs in the case and in the front panel.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> On another note, I have decided to give away 2 flush mounts for the PSU. I have 3 of them, but one is spoken for. If you would like a chance to win one, PM me and I will draw names in a few days. I figured I would give back to the club a little something. (you will be responsible for shipping costs, which shouldn't be more than $4-5 unless it's international).
> 
> Nobody interested? I've had one pm, and that's it so far.


Any pics of them?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Any pics of them?


Yup.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Hmm im real tempted. Am I seeing the inner cut out curving a bit in on the edges especially on left had side or is it just the lighting?


----------



## Ramsey77

A better pic. Are they all perfectly square? Probably not. It's not like I was working from blueprints, using a milling machine. These are transfers from the original mount, made with hand tools and files. Do the holes line up? You betcha.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Yup.


Nice work on those.


----------



## nyk20z3

Placed an order for the final components i need to bring this build to a satisfactory conclusion -

Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro P1 80MM X2 - 1500RPM/15.4dBA

Perfect blend of stealth,quality,performance,silence.



4-Pin Power Distribution PCB - 5-Way Block -This is to eliminate any fan connections plugged in to the mobo.I can mount the block to the floor of the case and run all fan cables to it for max stealth,efficiency.



6-Pin Power Distribution PCB - 5-Way Block - I am ordering a 6 pin as well because i might not use the extra 670 FTW i have in this build.I would be able to use 1 of the 6 pin pci -e cables instead of a 4 pin molex.


----------



## bond32

Components look good but I still don't see the need for fans in the back there. Unless of course you have drives back there or you're putting a radiator in. Extra air flow from that corner is pointless, especially coming from 80mm fans.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Components look good but I still don't see the need for fans in the back there. Unless of course you have drives back there or you're putting a radiator in. Extra air flow from that corner is pointless, especially coming from 80mm fans.


I tend to do things just to do them which might seem silly.

I will probably see no benefit with these 80MM fans in place but i wanted to fill that space anyway.They will be set up as exhaust so any heat in that area will be pulled out if you where curious about that.


----------



## bond32

Ah, perhaps as exhaust it wouldn't be such a bad idea. When ever I can locate a thermocouple in one of my labs I can borrow I'll see what the temps are at various places down below the board at full load.


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I tend to do things just to do them which might seem silly.
> 
> I will probably see no benefit with these 80MM fans in place but i wanted to fill that space anyway.They will be set up as exhaust so any heat in that area will be pulled out if you where curious about that.


My computer sits in a corner of my room so hot air kinda get trapped be hide it. so I ordered 80mm fans to set as exhaust so no hot air can creep in through the open holes


----------



## M3galomaniac

So, I met a seriously annoying road block while nodding yesterday. I was creating a pcie y splitter so I can crossfire two 7790's and everything was going surprisingly well and much faster than usual until I was ready to heatshrink my sleeving. I went to go find my heatshrink stash and its not there! So now I have to go buy more, knowing full well that the second I get more I will remember where I originally left it! #moddingproblems


----------



## M3galomaniac

Double post sry


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

I also put two 80's down there but i have them blowing in, and the top fan blowing out. Aiming for a quazi bottom to top air flow.


----------



## Kuudere

The bottom fans will keep any drives you mount in the 2.5 or 5.25 inch bays cooler by a few degrees, unless you put some fans in them that don't spin at all, I got a pair of http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835228002 for 4 dollars shipped and 4 of my 6 drives will run 3 to 4 degrees coller when they're on.


----------



## Ramsey77

I have two cheap CM 80mm fans in the bottom set as exhaust just to keep dust from settling in the bottom. I think I paid $10 for both, and they are silent up to 80 percent or so.


----------



## Skyline714

I'm just wondering, has anyone thought of placing a 120mm fan to cool the hotswap bay? Is it even possible?


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyline714*
> 
> I'm just wondering, has anyone thought of placing a 120mm fan to cool the hotswap bay? Is it even possible?


Yes anything is possible...I actually cut a spare 3.5" cage and fused it with the 2.5" cage in bottom left corner. I then removed the hot swap trays and am going to mount a 120 rad right where the trays were and redirect the air flow out the side. Pics will be uploaded after I get back in town


----------



## Skyline714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Yes anything is possible...I actually cut a spare 3.5" cage and fused it with the 2.5" cage in bottom left corner. I then removed the hot swap trays and am going to mount a 120 rad right where the trays were and redirect the air flow out the side. Pics will be uploaded after I get back in town


Thanks for that input, but I'm actually using the hotswap bays, I need the HDD's to run cool. so I'm thinking of drilling mounting holes on the right side near the panel.


----------



## bronzodiriace

A quick question.

Is possible to mount two 140mm NOCTUA NF-P14 FLX instead of the two 120mm fans?


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bronzodiriace*
> 
> A quick question.
> 
> Is possible to mount two 140mm NOCTUA NF-P14 FLX instead of the two 120mm fans?


yes, ether mount them on the inside of the case or you can try mounting them on the outside but you might have to trim part of the plastic cover.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

I don't see why not. I know some companies make slim fans that would prob work great for that


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyline714*
> 
> Thanks for that input, but I'm actually using the hotswap bays, I need the HDD's to run cool. so I'm thinking of drilling mounting holes on the right side near the panel.


I don't see why not. I know some companies make slim fans that would prob work great for that


----------



## bond32

Got the extra fans in on my kraken x60. Looks great, fits great, works great!

I'll post some pictures later. Pretty awesome for this case to have a 280mm rad fit so well with 4x140mm fans in push pull...

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nyk20z3

The Transparent Top Window Panel arrived today a day late but better late then ever -

Quality is good on it + plus it looks a lot better then the mesh panel IMO.


----------



## Ramsey77

Let us know if it raises temps inside.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Let us know if it raises temps inside.


From what i have seen so far everything is normal according to Core Temp and Precision X.

I will run a nice Crysis 2 session tonight to see if i lost any additional cooling by removing the top.


----------



## bond32

UPS just brought my goodies... Replaced the fx 6300 with the 8350, replaced blue 200mm fan with red, and got a cheap 120mm red sickle flow. I'll still be messing around with it but I am a little let down by the red sickle flow. Doesn't produce as much light as I had hoped.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> UPS just brought my goodies... Replaced the fx 6300 with the 8350, replaced blue 200mm fan with red, and got a cheap 120mm red sickle flow. I'll still be messing around with it but I am a little let down by the red sickle flow. Doesn't produce as much light as I had hoped.


That's a sweet CPU and gets some pics up when you can.


----------



## circeseye

well so far im seeing high temps in my cpu but not video card. video is in the 30's idle. but the cpu is in the 50's. (on air) going to redo my tim on the cpu and remount and hope that helps a little but i don't see it happening since my sons is the same way. love the performance thou in ps2 i get over 100 fps on max settings (1080p/60) and in the 70's when looking at physix


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bronzodiriace*
> 
> A quick question.
> 
> Is possible to mount two 140mm NOCTUA NF-P14 FLX instead of the two 120mm fans?


using the 120 mounts,no. if you have the 140 mount add ons,yes. i was not happy with the mounting so i stuck with the two 120mm's in the front.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> The Transparent Top Window Panel arrived today a day late but better late then ever -
> 
> Quality is good on it + plus it looks a lot better then the mesh panel IMO.


Yep, I love mine. Just be sure to be VERY CAREFUL with it, as it scratches VERY easily! I have a cat so I applied both protection sheets on top of mine to keep him from damaging it with his paws.


----------



## JackAggro

I got mine a few months ago, before they initially ran out I guess. And yes it does scratch easily. Definately recommend protective film. A controller fell off the desk onto it and now it's got a huge white streak that wont go away.


----------



## bond32




----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> UPS just brought my goodies...


UPS just dropped off my new stuff too, lol. I got a Kraken x60, a Goliathus control mousepad, and a mouse bungee.... Came back to my PC and got a notification that the Swifty H220 was in stock at Newegg, so jumped on that....

Which one do I keep/install? The x60 or the H220?


----------



## bond32

Most will likely recommend the swiftech. Kraken is pretty beastly though especially with 4 fans.


----------



## kayan

Well I have 4 fans already for either one of them. I had ordered some 140mm fans last week in anticipation of the x60 purchase. So, I'm set there....

I just dunno which to keep.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Well I have 4 fans already for either one of them. I had ordered some 140mm fans last week in anticipation of the x60 purchase. So, I'm set there....
> 
> I just dunno which to keep.


The kracken will be good if your not planning to cool more than your cpu with your fans, however if you plan to have the option to use the swiftech to cool gpu or add more rads later than that's the way to go, but make up your mind before you open it up so its less of a hassle.

-cheers


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> The kracken will be good if your not planning to cool more than your cpu with your fans, however if you plan to have the option to use the swiftech to cool gpu or add more rads later than that's the way to go, but make up your mind before you open it up so its less of a hassle.
> 
> -cheers


This. Kraken is better in my opinion but i'm all about closed loop systems. I think they are the greatest thing since 120mm fans.... To me the kraken may not perform quite as well as a fully custom loop or the swiftech, but when you already get pretty damn good performance from said kraken and the amount of problems involved with trying to stabilize anything higher than what the kraken can do is just too much imo.


----------



## caesu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Yep, I love mine. Just be sure to be VERY CAREFUL with it, as it scratches VERY easily! I have a cat so I applied both protection sheets on top of mine to keep him from damaging it with his paws.


What kind of protection sheet would you recommend? Is the a specific size, cut....any link to one?


----------



## GuestVeea

Where do you guys get the clear panels? Or did you make them?


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuestVeea*
> 
> Where do you guys get the clear panels? Or did you make them?


Here you go








http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-transparent-top-window-panel/


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caesu*
> 
> What kind of protection sheet would you recommend? Is the a specific size, cut....any link to one?


I'm just using what it came with out the box.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Yep, I love mine. Just be sure to be VERY CAREFUL with it, as it scratches VERY easily! I have a cat so I applied both protection sheets on top of mine to keep him from damaging it with his paws.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackAggro*
> 
> I got mine a few months ago, before they initially ran out I guess. And yes it does scratch easily. Definately recommend protective film. A controller fell off the desk onto it and now it's got a huge white streak that wont go away.


Thanks for the advice.

I leave Sunday for the Army so the Case will be packed away nice until i come back on leave.I will look for something i can use to protect it as soon as i get time.


----------



## nyk20z3

After a 1 hour session of Crysis 2 tonight i run on average 1-2C hotter on my GPU when compare to running the Mesh top panel.

I used the same fan profile in Precision X on both runs,ambient room temperature is close on both runs.

My conclusion is the Mesh panel does have the slight edge when gaming for extended periods of time.


----------



## bronzodiriace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> yes, ether mount them on the inside of the case or you can try mounting them on the outside but you might have to trim part of the plastic cover.


Thanks a lot.

Thanks a lot.

I'll mount from the inside


----------



## speedytech7

Well, I guess I'm probably a bit late to the party but here are some poorly lit and hastily taken shots of my newest build.

The Specs...
- ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
- AMD FX-8350 (Lightly OC'd to 4.5Ghz)
- Corsair Vengeance 16Gb (2x8gb)
- MSI Radeon 7950 Twin Frozr III (OC'd to 1100/1575 without modifying voltage) - Just ordered a second one for Crossfire
- Samsung 840 Pro 128gb (boot drive), Seagate 1tb (storage drive), and a Seagate 2.5 in. 500gb (storage as well)
- Corsair AX850 Modular PSU
- Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo with Noctua NF-F12 fans in push/pull configuration (yeah I know... the fans cost more than the cooler)
- Dual Corsair AF140 intake fans and a single Thermaltake ISGC 120 fan (circa 2008)
- And of course... The Cooler Master HAF XB









I love using parts from old computers in my new builds, like the ISGC fan that I reused in this one, does it match... no, is it silent... Oh Yeah!

PS: What do you guys think of the red thumbscrews, garish or pretty cool? (I replaced every thumbscrew on the case with them)

Here are some more hastily taken pics too...
http://s854.photobucket.com/user/speedytech7/slideshow/The%20Beast


----------



## bond32

My build is very similar to yours lol. Minus the obvious of course... Personally not a fan of the thumb screws but they do stand out.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedytech7*
> 
> Well, I guess I'm probably a bit late to the party but here are some poorly lit and hastily taken shots of my newest build.
> 
> The Specs...
> - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
> - AMD FX-8350 (Lightly OC'd to 4.5Ghz)
> - Corsair Vengeance 16Gb (2x8gb)
> - MSI Radeon 7950 Twin Frozr III (OC'd to 1100/1575 without modifying voltage) - Just ordered a second one for Crossfire
> - Samsung 840 Pro 128gb (boot drive), Seagate 1tb (storage drive), and a Seagate 2.5 in. 500gb (storage as well)
> - Corsair AX850 Modular PSU
> - Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo with Noctua NF-F12 fans in push/pull configuration (yeah I know... the fans cost more than the cooler)
> - Dual Corsair AF140 intake fans and a single Thermaltake ISGC 120 fan (circa 2008)
> - And of course... The Cooler Master HAF XB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love using parts from old computers in my new builds, like the ISGC fan that I reused in this one, does it match... no, is it silent... Oh Yeah!
> 
> PS: What do you guys think of the red thumbscrews, garish or pretty cool? (I replaced every thumbscrew on the case with them)
> 
> Here are some more hastily taken pics too...
> http://s854.photobucket.com/user/speedytech7/slideshow/The%20Beast


I have all my thumbscrews white and all my rivets were drilled out and replaced with white ones. I like the red. It looks good!


----------



## Ramsey77

I like the red thumbers too. Did you paint them or buy em?


----------



## speedytech7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I like the red thumbers too. Did you paint them or buy em?


I live about 10 minutes from Fry's, so I was just looking through the general parts isle and I saw these anodized aluminum thumbscrews, they had just about every color of the rainbow. Made by a company called Rhino. They are pretty good, I remove my case panels a lot and none of them have left shavings or had ruined threads yet.


----------



## speedytech7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> I have all my thumbscrews white and all my rivets were drilled out and replaced with white ones. I like the red. It looks good!


Thanks, I appreciate it. The white screws and rivets sound pretty cool, where do you get custom colored rivets? Or did you paint them and then crimp them in?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedytech7*
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate it. The white screws and rivets sound pretty cool, where do you get custom colored rivets? Or did you paint them and then crimp them in?


They have white ones at the hardware store to match drain spouts on houses.


----------



## Kuudere

How quiet are the AF140s at full voltage? Was looking at getting a pair and I can run them on either 12v or 5.


----------



## speedytech7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> How quiet are the AF140s at full voltage? Was looking at getting a pair and I can run them on either 12v or 5.


Well, if you are running them as intakes on the HAF XB then you will hear noise from the mesh that is built in the faceplate, the fans themselves are very quiet and if you decide to use the adapters that lower their speed they are borderline silent. Like I said you'll get more noise from the design of the case than you will from the fan itself. Even with the two running full speed in front I hardly even hear it. I wouldn't use them on just 5v, they move a lot of air at full speed and hardly any when turned that low because at that speed there isn't enough static pressure to suck air through the front mesh. The AF140s are certainly worth it for this application, and I got them for only $25 for the pair. Fry's was having a sale and a rebate, they might still be. Good luck!


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> How quiet are the AF140s at full voltage? Was looking at getting a pair and I can run them on either 12v or 5.


I had 2 of them in my 800D build and even at 12V they are pretty quiet and non intrusive like mentioned.


----------



## Kuudere

I actually ended up pulling out the filter mesh when I was trying to figure out why the 140 fans I stuffed in there weren't doing much of anything, and now I can't find it








I ended up swapping in some 120 fans I got from my old case and they push enough air inside of it that you can feel air coming out the sides of the case now, but they're close to 40db and molex only, but the sound they make up front annoys me more than the fan on my 660ti at load.

At least I know what to get when I get a new job, going to take the first part of the A+ cert test tomorrow.


----------



## Ramsey77

I've had the AF140's and I swapped them out for a pair of 140 Cougars. They are just as quiet, but push more air I think. I wasn't real impressed with the Corsair fans (besides their looks anyway).


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedytech7*
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate it. The white screws and rivets sound pretty cool, where do you get custom colored rivets? Or did you paint them and then crimp them in?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> They have white ones at the hardware store to match drain spouts on houses.


What Ramsey said







They make white rivets and i imagine you could paint the rivets red if you wanted. I know Krylon makes an anodized red paint when used with their special primer. The rivets I used were 1/8" diameter with a 1/8" grip. It was actually quite easy


----------



## nyk20z3

Nice work that's def unique and lets your build stand out from the rest.


----------



## iRollSwishas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I've had the AF140's and I swapped them out for a pair of 140 Cougars. They are just as quiet, but push more air I think. I wasn't real impressed with the Corsair fans (besides their looks anyway).


Ugh speak of the devil, one of my SP120s I just got a week ago for my front intake fans just died!! Pretty annoyed.... might use it as an excuse to go with a Corsair H60....


----------



## BENSON519

Here's quick tip for everyone wanting clear panels on top. Call around to local hardware stores and find one that cuts and drills glass. Mine should be done this weekend for the low low price if $25-$30. And it's glass, Not cheap stuff. And they are installing it well


----------



## iRollSwishas

I was looking into the Corsair H60 cpu coolers and noticed that they need a backplate under the mobo for mounting. Is this an issue for our motherboard trays?


----------



## ihatelolcats

tonight i rebuilt my system, taking out the 2.5" drive bay. wow that thing takes up a lot of room. here's a before pic of the rats nest i had made the first time


i now have 6 120mm and 2 140mm case fans...ask me anything i guess


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRollSwishas*
> 
> I was looking into the Corsair H60 cpu coolers and noticed that they need a backplate under the mobo for mounting*. Is this an issue for our motherboard trays?*


nope


----------



## iRollSwishas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> nope


Yup, just realized they have a cutout. loll


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRollSwishas*
> 
> I was looking into the Corsair H60 cpu coolers and noticed that they need a backplate under the mobo for mounting. Is this an issue for our motherboard trays?


No sir the only thing I ran Into was that I had to install the back plate before I tightened the mobo tray down with the PSU installed because I have a flush mount bracket on my PSU. If you use the factory bracket just support the backplate with your hand after you mount the radiator.


----------



## bond32

Anyone have any idea if the noctua nf-a15 fans fit in the front grill?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Anyone have any idea if the noctua nf-a15 fans fit in the front grill?


You should be able to, people put 140mm fans up front, but you may need to trim some of the plastic.

I just saw that the fans are 140 round by 150 wide. So idk if they would fit.

This prolly is already covered but would a fan up top help with gpu temps, i've read about the system temps. My evga 660 runs about 80 degrees playing Far Cry 3. I really wish it ran cooler.


----------



## nyk20z3

My 80MM exhaust fans,distribution blocks arrived today and i also adjusted some cable management and added my 2cd 670 FTW in to this build -

I decided to use the 4 pin power version since i needed both 6 pin power connectors for an additional video card -







Fans mounted -









The Build Is Now Complete -


----------



## mavisky

Anyone tried running their watercooled rig as pure exhaust. Right now my H80 in the rear is really pumping out the heat, but that's partially because my 240 rad in the front has been exhausting into the case to help keep my GPU's cool since they're running universal blocks and therefore the ram is only passively cooled by the aluminum heat sinks glued to them. I know it's not ideal for dust, but I don't seem to have much of an option here.


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Anyone tried running their watercooled rig as pure exhaust. Right now my H80 in the rear is really pumping out the heat, but that's partially because my 240 rad in the front has been exhausting into the case to help keep my GPU's cool since they're running universal blocks and therefore the ram is only passively cooled by the aluminum heat sinks glued to them. I know it's not ideal for dust, but I don't seem to have much of an option here.


If you leave the top panel on with the mesh, I don't see why this wouldn't work, mount a few fans to the top and it might work decently.


----------



## sasikanth8

What is ideal fan setup for this?
How much temps are you getting in this case? (little bit worried if this can keep things cool with air cooling alone).


----------



## Ramsey77

Two 140 Cougars up front as intake, two Blademasters in push/pull, and one 120 Cougar as exhaust and using the mesh top. I idle around 32c and 100 percent load around low 70's. Gaming I peak at mid 50's. The OC on my chip is at 1.38v.
My 670 idles at 26c and games at 65c.
CPU fans are controlled by PWM, and the Cougars are on a fan controller, along with my LED's and two 80mm CoolerMaster fans I have in the bottom as exhaust. (they don't affect the temperatures up top). This case is ideal for air cooling. It's a High Air Flow (HAF) case after all.

Oh yeah, my ambient (room) temperature is 20c


----------



## nyk20z3




----------



## sasikanth8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Two 140 Cougars up front as intake, two Blademasters in push/pull, and one 120 Cougar as exhaust and using the mesh top. I idle around 32c and 100 percent load around low 70's. Gaming I peak at mid 50's. The OC on my chip is at 1.38v.
> My 670 idles at 26c and games at 65c.
> CPU fans are controlled by PWM, and the Cougars are on a fan controller, along with my LED's and two 80mm CoolerMaster fans I have in the bottom as exhaust. (they don't affect the temperatures up top). This case is ideal for air cooling. It's a High Air Flow (HAF) case after all.
> 
> Oh yeah, my ambient (room) temperature is 20c


thanks for temps.
The 2.5inch cage is removable but what about the other cages(3.5 and 5.25)?

where did you mount the hdd and temps of same please.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sasikanth8*
> 
> thanks for temps.
> The 2.5inch cage is removable but what about the other cages(3.5 and 5.25)?
> 
> where did you mount the hdd and temps of same please.


Anything is removeable with a dremel








In all seriousness the 3.5 hot swap trays can be disassembled by removing the push pins from the hinge. ( be careful pushing the pin out as when it does you can stab yourself and it hurts!) After the pin comes out you can still use the "doors" on the hot swap trays to cover the hole.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sasikanth8*
> 
> thanks for temps.
> The 2.5inch cage is removable but what about the other cages(3.5 and 5.25)?
> 
> where did you mount the hdd and temps of same please.


I don't monitor the HDD temps. Although, I did take them out one time after shutdown, and they were barely warm to the touch.


----------



## nyk20z3

How efficient really is the front grill at preventing dust intake ?

My NB PL-2 fans are running at full 1400rpm now so they are sucking in more air.I would like to keep the dust intake to a minimum.Is the front grill mesh efficient enough or should i have a custom DEMCi filter made ?


----------



## bond32

I would say ok. I haven't had mine long enough to say for sure. I'm not in a really dusty environment though.


----------



## speedytech7

I would say it is very effective because there is a smaller nylon mesh behind the metal one. If you were to put on another filter you'd have some really loud fans or no air flow.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

I don't have dust problems...


----------



## nyk20z3

I will be purchasing 1 of those thanks lol


----------



## bond32

Interesting... Most xb's I see generally go with a red theme. Mine is red... Honestly tried blue because my msi 660 ti has blue let's but I didn't like it. Red looks much better to me.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Interesting... Most xb's I see generally go with a red theme. Mine is red... Honestly tried blue because my msi 660 ti has blue let's but I didn't like it. Red looks much better to me.


I go off the Mobo colors.

I will never do a Red/Black theme because i think Asus ROG boards are way over done and i dont like to be like every 1 else.

Red/Black def looks mean with this style of case but its nice to see a variety of colorful builds.


----------



## bond32

Just rearranged my room. Moved my pc next to the ac, now it pulls in some fresh, cold air from outside


----------



## Kuudere

Most people seem to do red or blue lighting and while I like blue (but think its overused) I dislike red, I went with green because it's my favorite color









I did end up removing most of the green fans though, I put in what's basically a LED strip and its bright enough to light the entire top half.


----------



## Atomfix

Has anyone tried a full watercooling loop with this case? I'm thinking of getting it, but would it fit a 240mm RX, not the RS radiator in the case? Or maybe even 2x 240mm radiators? and the XSPC pump/res bay? Only going for a CPU loop.


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Has anyone tried a full watercooling loop with this case? I'm thinking of getting it, but would it fit a 240mm RX, not the RS radiator in the case? Or maybe even 2x 240mm radiators? and the XSPC pump/res bay? Only going for a CPU loop.


I have done a full loop in mine with a 280 UT60 front and a 120 UT60 rear. I used an Apogee block/pump combo to save my bays for other activities. But res placement is pretty limited with my design, and I may change to a pump/res combo where the 2.5 drive cage used to be.

The case is pretty forgiving, but you will still want to plan.

If you are only doing CPU Swiftech's new 220 is probably the best bet i have seen. It's a whole lot cheaper and frankly a good looking kit for the case.


----------



## bond32

There's a few floating around here with multiple rads in this case. The 240mm will fit fine, I have the kraken x60 with push pull fans and there is plenty of room left. I would think the dual bay pump res would fit with no problems too. All kinds of room in this case.

2x240's might take some modding. You could certainly do one 240 and one 120...


----------



## nyk20z3

I think i am going to leave the 670 FTW's on air in this build.

I previously had them under water but its a welcome addition just to have a simple but affective air cooled build to work with.

I have a custom colored STH10 build coming as soon as i am settled in with the Army,I plan to go with a Haswell 4770K and a few 7 series cards most likely and everything will be under water again.

The question is how will i find time to play with both computers lol


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Has anyone tried a full watercooling loop with this case? I'm thinking of getting it, but would it fit a 240mm RX, not the RS radiator in the case? Or maybe even 2x 240mm radiators? and the XSPC pump/res bay? Only going for a CPU loop.


I have a CPU only custom loop with an st30 240 rad in front and a bits power cylinder res. The pump sits at the bottom of the case next to the hot swap bays. That spot fits my swiftech mcp55 perfectly. Very shortly I will have a single 120 rad in front where my hot swap bays are and I will be redirecting the air out the side. I also have another single 120 rad for the exhaust port but haven't installed it until my GPU water blocks get here. I have also seen people using the res pump 5.25" combo in the 5.25" bay.
My phone won't let me upload any pics but they are in my SIG under Aye Em Dee


----------



## Lareson

I'm also a CPU only loop with a EK res mounted to the side panel and a 240mm Alphacool rad in the front in a push-pull config.

I'd recommend only putting a res in the lower half only if you really have to. If you do, you need to make sure it's a pretty good one with good seals on it. The pressure in the loop can cause it to leak if a fitting isn't properly screwed on or if you res has a "weak spot" in it, like a screw-on cap or something. I had that issue when I was assembling mine as I originally wanted my res to be in the bottom. It ended up from the res, due to too much pressure on it, causing an o-ring to leak on the cap. You always want the res to be higher in the loop so that it can draw out air easily as well.


----------



## pank

Hi i have a corsair h50,can i do push pull and put a 200mm fan on top or it doesnt fit?


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

side panels done !


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> side panels done !


what is that for?


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what is that for?


Filter, theres foam in there


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pank*
> 
> Hi i have a corsair h50,can i do push pull and put a 200mm fan on top or it doesnt fit?


Should fit no problem just put your push fan and radiator on inside of case and mount the pull fan outside the case.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also a CPU only loop with a EK res mounted to the side panel and a 240mm Alphacool rad in the front in a push-pull config.


Do I spy some Northbridge Water cooling in there as well?


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Do I spy some Northbridge Water cooling in there as well?


Heh, yes! Maximus V Formula came with it! One of the reasons why I really liked this motherboard, among lots of other things! Saved me a few bucks!


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> I don't have dust problems...


Have one of those- it's awesome.


----------



## Hal NL

Hey guys,

After lurking over this thread the past couple of days and trying to read as much as possible, I decided to order myself this lovely little (well not so little) box as well. After migrating my equipment last night, I felt like there was something missing. That something is some decent watercooling! I decides the Swiftech h220 will be a nice set to start with, but instead of doing half a job, I plan on going all the way. Aside from cooling my cpu, I want to cool my northbridge (happen to have that swiftech block laying around) as well as my 2 graphic cards (those fans drive me nuts...). My question to you guys is the following:

- will the h220 with extra radiator(s) be strong enough to do the job of cooling these 4 parts?
- should I add 1 120mm push/pull rad and if that's the way to go, which direction should the h220 and the 120mm be flowing? Mind you, I have the windowed version of this case so can't use the 200mm fan as exhaust.
- instead of a 120mm rad, should I go for a 160mm in the bottom of the case and place a 120mm at the top as an exhaust?

Hope someone can give me some advice on this, thanks in advance!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hal NL*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> After lurking over this thread the past couple of days and trying to read as much as possible, I decided to order myself this lovely little (well not so little) box as well. After migrating my equipment last night, I felt like there was something missing. That something is some decent watercooling! I decides the Swiftech h220 will be a nice set to start with, but instead of doing half a job, I plan on going all the way. Aside from cooling my cpu, I want to cool my northbridge (happen to have that swiftech block laying around) as well as my 2 graphic cards (those fans drive me nuts...). My question to you guys is the following:
> 
> - will the h220 with extra radiator(s) be strong enough to do the job of cooling these 4 parts?
> - should I add 1 120mm push/pull rad and if that's the way to go, which direction should the h220 and the 120mm be flowing? Mind you, I have the windowed version of this case so can't use the 200mm fan as exhaust.
> - instead of a 120mm rad, should I go for a 160mm in the bottom of the case and place a 120mm at the top as an exhaust?
> 
> Hope someone can give me some advice on this, thanks in advance!


I would intake into the front and exhaust through your 120 rear rad. if you want to have a little fun you could add a dual 80 rad in the bottom too. whether you chose to intake or exhaust with the 2 80s is your choice, personally i would exhaust with them.

What would be more helpful to us would be if you filled in your dig rig using the rigbuilder, or listed your system specs in the post


----------



## Hal NL

Thanks Wthebshaw!

I updated my buildrig as best as possible as I'm on the road at the moment. Will try to make it more complete when I get home. I like the idea of 2 80mm in the bottom of the case - since I have 4 components, would there be an optimal order of daisy-chaining them? I was thinking H220 rad - cpu - northbridge - 80mm rad - vga1 - 80mm rad - vga2?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hal NL*
> 
> Thanks Wthebshaw!
> 
> I updated my buildrig as best as possible as I'm on the road at the moment. Will try to make it more complete when I get home. I like the idea of 2 80mm in the bottom of the case - since I have 4 components, would there be an optimal order of daisy-chaining them? I was thinking H220 rad - cpu - northbridge - 80mm rad - vga1 - 80mm rad - vga2?


the dual 80mm would be as a single rad, just like a dual 120 is a 240. sorry for confusion.

in my eyes it would go h220>cpu>northbridge>dual80 rad>gpu1>gpu2>120 rad

But im sure there are other member who know a great deal more than i do about water cooling and would be happy to help.

Also, i dont know how strong the h220 pump is and whether it can handle the extra restriction of 2 more rads and 3 more blocks


----------



## wthenshaw

Updated photos guys









sacked my nzxt 1m led sleeved lighting, its was rubbish. bought 2 foot of SMD LEDs and wired them up in segments of 3 LEDs around the upper lip of the case, much brighter! gives a better colour of light too.







WHAT DO YOU WANT?!


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Updated photos guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sacked my nzxt 1m led sleeved lighting, its was rubbish. bought 2 foot of SMD LEDs and wired them up in segments of 3 LEDs around the upper lip of the case, much brighter! gives a better colour of light too.


i like this shot


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i like this shot


Same, i love this case for cable tidying, although i will be buying sleeved extensions because im not happy with my own sleeved cables anymore,

EDIT: Just realised i need to remove the nzxt pcb still


----------



## Atomfix

Would I need to remove the front HDD Cages to get my XSPC Res/Pump in? and get the Blu-Ray drive in on the left cage? and hows storage management? Can I get at least 2-3 Full sized hardrives in no problem?

EDIT: Looking through the reviews, I don't think I'm going to have the space to route the Water Cooling pipes from the bottom deck to the top deck.


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I would intake into the front and exhaust through your 120 rear rad. if you want to have a little fun you could add a dual 80 rad in the bottom too. whether you chose to intake or exhaust with the 2 80s is your choice, personally i would exhaust with them.
> 
> What would be more helpful to us would be if you filled in your dig rig using the rigbuilder, or listed your system specs in the post


my 280 and 120 with low speed fans work well cooling a 3770k @ 4.3 and 2x 7950 at 1.1Ghz. Folding for the CC 24/7 @ 100% load my CPU was running 60-65c and my 7950s sat GPU 40-45c w/ vrm 55-60c. I am using 3x 1K RPM Be Quiet! fans in front and 2x 1.5K rpm Be Quiet! fans rear.

Top mount rad is doable but very inconvenient for plumbing. Bottom rad can work but I found I didnt need it once I got my push/pull setup.


----------



## Ramsey77

Warranty claim on my hotswap pcb was approved. Just waiting on it to be shipped now.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Warranty claim on my hotswap pcb was approved. Just waiting on it to be shipped now.


Sounds good.

What's the news so far on the psu brackets?


----------



## Ramsey77

They are done. Just been busy this weekend with spring cleaning. I will draw names this week sometime.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

So finally got around to uploading some pics of where everything sits in my XB. I think this thing will never be finished because I always have something new I want to try.



This is the layout I went with the water cooling. Had to drill a couple holes in the side panel to mount the bits power Multi-Z 150 Reservoir but it fits like a charm.


This is the 2.5"/3.5" HDD cage I made. Basically cut the 2.5 down and added a 3.5" cage. It fit perfectly. (disregard the messy cables underneath it. I have a new piece coming to manage those wires) This is so I can remove the hot swap bays and place a 120mm Radiator on the front with a custom bezel.( No pics cause its still a work in progress)


This is what she looks like all closed up at night.


The res sitting all cozy in the side.


Xigmatek white exhaust fan. Will prob have a res there at some point when the other Graphics card gets here and GPU water blocks.

I currently have yate loon fans for the front
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_1130_69_1061&products_id=35318

but they are not quite as efficient as I thought and want to replace them with some good rad fans.

Thinking of these http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=24749:5cd3d4a1d05ead80ba20208c6b886f7f

or maybe these http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_1130_69_1052&products_id=35954

or even these http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_1130_69_1054&products_id=29213
only thing i heard about the silverstones is the extra fan grill on the back seems to hinder their performance as dust collects very easily on them.

Any thoughts?

PS: the Corsair H50 box has a brand new H50 in it if anyone is interested in it send me a PM. I did take it out and mount it to my case before the Custom loop came in but I never powered it on. It has all the accessories, screws, amd and intel mounting plates. I literally opened it, mounted it, took it out and put it back in the box


----------



## bond32

What are some of your opinions on PSU? Right now I have a rosewell fortress which is very nice, however I am considering returning it for a modular. Modular PSU was never a consideration for me till I got this case.

I see the corsair ax series seems to be popular. Just want to see what others think. I have just one 660 ti right now but I will be getting a second later on, maybe even a third late this year.


----------



## t77snapshot

HAF-XB club OP update:























Hello everyone! This is your captain speaking...

I have finally got around to adding all the new members to the club and also updating some of your pics. Here is the list of all the NEW members as of April 2013:

*nyk20z3

iRollSwishas

Dgeorge1617

speedytech7

dsmwookie

jassilamba

DTIone

Reclaimer

Zhohner

ihatelolcats

Fast666

kayan

Thrall

Samurai707

bond32

JAKENBAKEN

JollyGreenJoint

Ynefel

overclockerjames

linkhunter

LukaTCE

joblanx

ihatelolcats

ohyouknow

wh0kn0ws

draterrojam

joblancs

Kuudere

Skyline714

circeseye

pank

Hal NL*

Yes! There are a lot of you and I apologize for the lag on adding you guys. I've been very busy with work, school, girlfriend .. etc. NOW, if you do not see your name/pic on the list -OR- you see a double of yourself on the OP list -OR- your on the list and do not own an XB? Please pm me and I will correct as soon as I can.

_Thank you for supporting OCN's Cooler Master Haf XB Case Clubhouse!_









Travis-

*~T77~*


----------



## GuestVeea

.


----------



## Ramsey77

The links to pics of our rigs on the OP aren't working.


----------



## nyk20z3

You guys where right about the Plexi clear window panel.

I wipe dust off with a Microfiber towel and i already have small scratches on the Plexi lol

Absolutely Ridiculous!


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> You guys where right about the Plexi clear window panel.
> 
> I wipe dust off with a Microfiber towel and i already have small scratches on the Plexi lol
> 
> Absolutely Ridiculous!


That's why I have used real glass in the last few panels I've made. Plastic scratches or gets swirls really easy.


----------



## nyk20z3

Hmmmm -

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12213/wnl-104/ModSmart_Cast_GLS_Modders_Acrylic_16_x_16_DIY_-_Transparent_Blue_DIY-16-AC-TBL-125.html?tl=g42c509s1352


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> The links to pics of our rigs on the OP aren't working.


Oh thank you for pointing that out Ramsey









I went back and noticed all the members links that are not working was when OCN had change their photo viewer coding. Here is the list below that was affected by the code changes to the site. *If you wish to have your picture updated? Please pm me your desired picture. Thank you*









mindinversion
Ramsey77
BVM
remorseless
PiERiT
spartan1121
Binary Ecyrb
heroxoot
ClickJacker
Dark-Asylum
Prime1974
tawak
Blanceasy
toyz72
UnrulyCactus
Adenilson
blackend
Lareson
lauboi
Jyrri
GuestVeea
burniate
nickt1862
Nortec
Sweeper101
M3galomaniac
BENSON519
gtf6
pomp0m

Edit: Hello everyone, I found a way to fix all the broken links so please be patient with them. Some of you have already been taken care of, thank you for your pm's regarding this issue.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Can you please add me as well? I've already posted a pic of my build.


----------



## nyk20z3

Off to Georgia for Basic Training!

I hope to see some sweet builds when i come back on leave.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Off to Georgia for Basic Training!
> 
> I hope to see some sweet builds when i come back on leave.


Good luck to you. Just do what you are told, when you're told to do it, and you'll be fine.


----------



## Atomfix

Can you stick a 240mm Radiator down the bottom? or does it have to go on top where the front grill is? And is it possible to route the water cooling pipeing from the CPU, to under the motherboard where the CD drive bay is located?


----------



## GuestVeea

I ordered a Corsair H50 yesterday (it was on sale) and was wanting your guys' opinion. I will mount the radiator in the back of the case, and I know I should have the fans over the radiator blowing into the case so that the fresh air is going through it, but I also want to keep the front panel fans blowing into the case as to flow the same way as the air flows through the graphics card. I want to keep the air flowing in one direction throughout the whole system. Will it really make that much of a difference? what do you guys think?


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuestVeea*
> 
> I ordered a Corsair H50 yesterday (it was on sale) and was wanting your guys' opinion. I will mount the radiator in the back of the case, and I know I should have the fans over the radiator blowing into the case so that the fresh air is going through it, but I also want to keep the front panel fans blowing into the case as to flow the same way as the air flows through the graphics card. I want to keep the air flowing in one direction throughout the whole system. Will it really make that much of a difference? what do you guys think?


I would recommend exhausting the H50 through the back. If you have intake in the front and intake in the back your fans are going to be working against each other and have no way to expell the air out of the case. The fans on the front are still going to be pulling fresh air in and it will still be cool enough to cool the radiator..

I have two other computers with H50's in them and I experimented with having the radiator as intake or exhaust and there was a 1-2° c difference...the biggest change happened when I attached a delta 120mmX32mm pwm fan to the radiator as exhaust..this lowered temps 5-8°c


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Can you please add me as well? I've already posted a pic of my build.


*Welcome to the Haf-XB case Club ahmedmo1*









I have added your name to the members list on the OP, I attempted to locate your pictures by jumping back several pages and viewing your posts from your profile, but was unable to find them. Please post your XB again here or simply send me a pm.

Thank you


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> *Welcome to the Haf-XB case Club ahmedmo1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have added your name to the members list on the OP, I attempted to locate your pictures by jumping back several pages and viewing your posts from your profile, but was unable to find them. Please post your XB again here or simply send me a pm.
> 
> Thank you


Post 1817.


----------



## Shey

Well, built my pc, disappeared in setting up and re-organizing my room at least 6 times. Took a few pictures, got too interested in building that I forgot while building.













Wiring is terrible, though it IS my first time building a pc. I didn't want to bend the wires too much because of the "tape"(?) around the wires near the plugs and out of fear I might break them...

Temps aren't the best... Single 1080p gaming (BF3/TESV) I get about 50-60 on the first GPU, and 3 screen 1080p I do about 70-75 on GPU1 and 65 on GPU2 in SLI. CPU (i7 3770) really needs cooling improved, hit 82 at some point, so I have to install that H50 asap. (Forgot to buy thermal paste...) Frames run about 120+ on those two games, max settings with 3 monitors so I'm happy with the gpu's.

Next order I'm getting Arctic Silver paste, some straight end 18" sata III cables, a seagate barracude 2TB 7200rpm 6Gbp/s HDD for more space, and a new mouse pad. If there are any recommended parts I should replace I'd greatly accept them. I'm thinking of replacing my fans with Delta case fans, heard they move a lot of air.

Also, after building this, I feel less nervous and have decided that since my sister wants a pc for herself that I'd build her one: https://secure.newegg.ca/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=27396107(hopefully that goes). Fans are just fill ins right now, I have a spare Noctua NF-P12 sitting around, might order one more.

Anyways, I have to head to work, so I shall return later and read up.









-Shey


----------



## mavisky

Here's mine currently. Looking to add a dual 80mm radiator down the road and then upgrade to a better pump and a true 120mm radiator and cpu block.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mavisky/media/IMG_20130417_204647_466_zps818ff9c9.jpg.html


----------



## speedytech7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Here's mine currently. Looking to add a dual 80mm radiator down the road and then upgrade to a better pump and a true 120mm radiator and cpu block.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mavisky/media/IMG_20130417_204647_466_zps818ff9c9.jpg.html


I really like the use of the H80 CPU block and radiator, does it have better performance with another liquid? Also is it any better now that it can burp out the little air bubbles that I am sure it had? Great reuse of equipment.







I might have to do this with my retired H60... the only downside of the H60 was its pathetic little radiator, but it could make a good budget liquid cooler.


----------



## mavisky

No real noticeable improvement in performance. My H80 lines developed a small drip when flexed so I tore the system down, added the reservoir and then ran new lines. Once I went SLI I found I couldn't keep my overclocked 560's cool (well the top one at least) so built a custom loop separate from the CPU for it to keep costs as low as possible.


----------



## speedytech7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Once I went SLI I found I couldn't keep my overclocked 560's cool (well the top one at least) so built a custom loop separate from the CPU for it to keep costs as low as possible.


I fear I will have to do the same when my second Radeon 7950 comes in the mail. The Twin Frozr is effective, but I think it will need more airflow than the second card will allow it. The question is, how close to reference is the PCB, because finding a block will be hard.


----------



## mavisky

My 560 wouldn't work with any of the reference coolers. And I later found out that one of the cards had bad contact between the IHS and the chip itself. I'm now running that card without the IHS and the other card with it still in place and I'm seeing temp differentials as high as 30c under hard usage. Need to de-lid the other card now, but not wanting to totally tear the loop down again to do it. Maybe in a couple weeks I'll finally get around to it.

I tried to wedge two Arctic Accellero Twin Turbo II's onto both cards, but the top card suffered from lack of airflow as that makes each card a 3 slotter. The coolers themselves worked great though, just not when sandwiched in SLI.


----------



## Thrall

I managed to fit a 230mm fan and 3.5" HDD bay in today:


----------



## bond32

Hey that looks good! I thought that 230mm fan wouldn't fit there? I read somewhere someone tried and it wouldn't. How did you fit it?


----------



## BENSON519

Looks really good with bitfenix 230mm fan in there. I like it


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall*
> 
> I managed to fit a 230mm fan and 3.5" HDD bay in today:


I did that too with a 3.5" tray but I also cut down the 2.5" tray and mounted it on top of the 3.5"


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall*
> 
> I managed to fit a 230mm fan and 3.5" HDD bay in today:


Nice


----------



## Kuudere

That fan does not match at all, but if it works it works?


----------



## toyz72

Thrall, your hdd cage looks good. i been wanting to get around to doing the same thing. did you rob an old machine for your cage?, or did you order it from somewhere like performance pc?


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Hey that looks good! I thought that 230mm fan wouldn't fit there? I read somewhere someone tried and it wouldn't. How did you fit it?


It won't fit stock, but I flattened out the holes there were the originally and drilled new ones. I think the reason that the BitFenix ones firs it because the frame is cut straight on both side to reduce its width.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> That fan does not match at all, but if it works it works?


I plan on painting it orange. I'm powder-coating the metal pieces of the case a metallic blue and painting the plastic parts with Krylon Fusion orange paint.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> Thrall, your hdd cage looks good. i been wanting to get around to doing the same thing. did you rob an old machine for your cage?, or did you order it from somewhere like performance pc?


I took it from an NZXT Vulcan build. The HAF XB actually has 2 screw holes that mostly line up with the bay, but it makes sliding the drive in and out a bit tight, so I kept on of them and drilled 3 new ones. We'll have to see when I put parts in there how tight it will get. My guess is that all it would take to put another HAF hot-swap bay in there is an inch or two more in case width and length.


----------



## Atomfix

Are the HDD cages on the bottom part of the case removable? I may need to make way for the XSPC Res/Pump as it seems the Hot Swap bay is un-removable.


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Are the HDD cages on the bottom part of the case removable? I may need to make way for the XSPC Res/Pump as it seems the Hot Swap bay is un-removable.


The 2.5" HDD cage is removable and is held in by 4 phillips head screws. The other two drive days, the 3.5" and 5.25", are riveted in.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Are the HDD cages on the bottom part of the case removable? I may need to make way for the XSPC Res/Pump as it seems the Hot Swap bay is un-removable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall*
> 
> The 2.5" HDD cage is removable and is held in by 4 phillips head screws. The other two drive days, the 3.5" and 5.25", are riveted in.


The hot swap bay cage can be removed. You just have to drill out the rivets but it does need something to support as I believe that cage is a load bearing tray.


----------



## wermad

How tight is it for a CEB motherboard w/ 45mm thick rad (240mm) w/ push/pull 25mm fans?


----------



## bond32

That would be very tight. With a thin rad with push pull 25mm fans it was a tight fit. You may could only do push...

Anyone have recommendations on a top 200mm fan?


----------



## Xozat

So I'm building a new computer with this case and I have everything picked out except a cpu cooler. I'm wondering if anybody could give me any feedback on this one as to whether it would fit in the case (Says it will but want to make sure) and if it would be an efficient buy.

Corsair Hydro Series H100i CPU Cooler
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_45&products_id=22307

Also would a 200mm top fan be a good idea? I've heard good things and bad things e.g dust build-up.

Any help is appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> That would be very tight. With a thin rad with push pull 25mm fans it was a tight fit. You may could only do push...


Thanks







I'm thinking of some EK or Alphacool XT45 rads. Seems doable if i put in my components first.

Still thinking of getting the haf XB since my components don't require the massive amount of case and cooling Im currently running.


----------



## bond32

I'm sure there's a few pictures floating around with push pull fans on the rad. But to give you an idea it was very difficult to plug in the atx power connector to the board after I put the extra set of fans on the inside.


----------



## Lareson

I have the Alphacool XT45 radiator in my case with the Maximus V Formula motherboard. It's a tight fit in push-pull, but the board is a faux E-ATX as it's only about a 1/2 an inch bigger than a standard ATX board so I have some more closer clearances than if you're using a standard ATX board.

People also need to realize that you can stick a set of fans on the outside of the case inside of the front panel for a push-pull to free up a lot of space. There's a reason why they stuck the stock fans on the inside like that.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Alphacool XT45 radiator in my case with the Maximus V Formula motherboard. It's a tight fit in push-pull, but the board is a faux E-ATX as it's only about a 1/2 an inch bigger than a standard ATX board so I have some more closer clearances than if you're using a standard ATX board.
> 
> People also need to realize that you can stick a set of fans on the outside of the case inside of the front panel for a push-pull to free up a lot of space. There's a reason why they stuck the stock fans on the inside like that.


Very nice rig







. Seems very tight. My mb isn't a tru E-atx (designated "CEB") as well. I might be able to squeeze it in or just go w/ something a bit slimmer (ie 35-40mm thick).


----------



## wermad

Another question: ocz zx1250w unit is ~175mm in length not counting the extra space for the modular cables. Will it fit?

I researched and found that w/ the extender, it can do up 190-200mm fans (albeit very tight). Anybody nice enough to measure from the hsb pcb to the end of the extender? Thanks


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> *Welcome to the Haf-XB case Club ahmedmo1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have added your name to the members list on the OP, I attempted to locate your pictures by jumping back several pages and viewing your posts from your profile, but was unable to find them. Please post your XB again here or simply send me a pm.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post 1817.
Click to expand...

DONE


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall*
> 
> The 2.5" HDD cage is removable and is held in by 4 phillips head screws. The other two drive days, the 3.5" and 5.25", are riveted in.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> The hot swap bay cage can be removed. You just have to drill out the rivets but it does need something to support as I believe that cage is a load bearing tray.


Is there any way to get the XSPC Res/Pump to fit in the case without the use of tools? I'd prefer to keep the case in new condition as much as possible, is there any space for it below the motherboard tray? Or would it need to go outside the case?


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Is there any way to get the XSPC Res/Pump to fit in the case without the use of tools? I'd prefer to keep the case in new condition as much as possible, is there any space for it below the motherboard tray? Or would it need to go outside the case?


Which res/pump are you using?(didn't know if you already linked them) there is tons of space below the mobo tray with the 2.5" cage removed.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Which res/pump are you using?(didn't know if you already linked them) there is tons of space below the mobo tray with the 2.5" cage removed.


That's where my pump is mounted. Pic from when I had everything wrapped in blue uv anti-kink.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mavisky/media/DSC01175_zps928e4a5a.jpg.html


----------



## bond32

I can take some measurements after class if no one else does.

Still looking for some input on the top 200mm fan, if its worth it. Looking into the bitfenix now. Intake or exhaust?


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I can take some measurements after class if no one else does.
> 
> Still looking for some input on the top 200mm fan, if its worth it. Looking into the bitfenix now. Intake or exhaust?


If you look back a few posts I know someone did a test with having a 200mm fan as exhaust and intake and if I remember correctly they stated that there was a minimal 1-2°c difference. I would look for it but I'm on my phone at work and it takes forever to go through these posts.


----------



## mavisky

Yea according to tests done in this thread going from fan to open mesh to sealed acrylic raises the temp 1-2 degrees per change. So if you were at 55C with the acrylic you'd be 53-54c with the open mesh, and maybe drop to 51-53 with the fan running as an exhaust.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Which res/pump are you using?(didn't know if you already linked them) there is tons of space below the mobo tray with the 2.5" cage removed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> That's where my pump is mounted. Pic from when I had everything wrapped in blue uv anti-kink.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mavisky/media/DSC01175_zps928e4a5a.jpg.html


This is the XSPC 750 Res/Pump, Pictures were pulled from Google Images.

Is there still enough space do you think? Without removing any of the cages? I'm not expecting the bottom part of the case to be tidy, As long as I can get the CPU loop all together, then I'll go ahead and buy it!

1 more question: Can the 240mm radiator fit down the bottom also? or does it have to fit at the top front?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Yea according to tests done in this thread going from fan to open mesh to sealed acrylic raises the temp 1-2 degrees per change. So if you were at 55C with the acrylic you'd be 53-54c with the open mesh, and maybe drop to 51-53 with the fan running as an exhaust.


I looked and didn't see, but was the general idea to run it as exhaust? I tried the cooler master mega flow but was disappointed by the flow. I had it as intake. I think exhaust would be better for the video card seeing how the twin frozer on the 660 ti blows heat out all directions.


----------



## mavisky

Generally it's been advised to run it as an exhaust setup. I too had the CM 200 and ditched it. Actually gave it to a friend to install in his new case because there was no other use for it.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> This is the XSPC 750 Res/Pump, Pictures were pulled from Google Images.
> 
> Is there still enough space do you think? Without removing any of the cages? I'm not expecting the bottom part of the case to be tidy, As long as I can get the CPU loop all together, then I'll go ahead and buy it!
> 
> 1 more question: Can the 240mm radiator fit down the bottom also? or does it have to fit at the top front?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The 240 has to go up top. The only large rads I've seen down below are those where people have removed the front 5.25 and hotswap bays completely. to make room for a downward facing 360mm rad.

There will be room for that dual bay pump reservoir but I would advise moving the 2.5" SSD cage to it's farthest rearward location if you don't want to remove it completely. I run an ssd and a 3.5" back up in the hot swap bays.There will be room back there but it will be tight. This case is capable of watercooling but it's honestly more designed for a closed loop style setup as the only place to mount the pump is below the mobo and that can make it tricky to smoothly route the tubing from the pump back up to the "surface" so to speak.

I love this case, but if I'd known I'd be building a full loop down the road I'd have gone with a case with room for more radiators and a more watercooling friendly layout.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> This is the XSPC 750 Res/Pump, Pictures were pulled from Google Images.
> 
> Is there still enough space do you think? Without removing any of the cages? I'm not expecting the bottom part of the case to be tidy, As long as I can get the CPU loop all together, then I'll go ahead and buy it!
> 
> 1 more question: Can the 240mm radiator fit down the bottom also? or does it have to fit at the top front.


I think the res and pump will fit but you would have to remove the 2.5" cage. As far as the radiator you are better off mounting it top front either inside or outside. It takes quite a bit of modding to get it to fit down at the bottom

I just looked up your res and pump and it is 100mm high. The space between the mobo tray and the bottom of the case is ~101mm&#8230;so it should sit under there nicely:thumb:


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of some EK or Alphacool XT45 rads. Seems doable if i put in my components first.
> 
> Still thinking of getting the haf XB since my components don't require the massive amount of case and cooling Im currently running.


Video card will probably be your problem. I have 7950s and there is only 2mm fit with my alphacool UT60. With a 45mm rad you would still need an extra 10mm to your GPU.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Generally it's been advised to run it as an exhaust setup. I too had the CM 200 and ditched it. Actually gave it to a friend to install in his new case because there was no other use for it.


Thanks, I am going to give it a try. Ordered the bitfenix white led, thought it looked cool plus considering my msi power edition has blue led's and I was going to go with a red theme, color options are difficult. Maybe white will look good.
Thinking now I should flip the back 120mm fan to also be intake rather than exhaust...


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Thanks, I am going to give it a try. Ordered the bitfenix white led, thought it looked cool plus considering my msi power edition has blue led's and I was going to go with a red theme, color options are difficult. Maybe white will look good.
> Thinking now I should flip the back 120mm fan to also be intake rather than exhaust...


Front fans as intakes as they are filtered, top and rear all as exhaust as they are not. This will keep dust buildup to a minimum.


----------



## wermad

Ordered one







Going w/ an external rad (Alphacool UT86 "Monsta" 480mm). Should have plenty of space to fit my other water components inside


----------



## GuestVeea

Was going to get a 212 EVO, but saw this H50 on amazon for $34.99.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Ordered one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going w/ an external rad (Alphacool UT86 "Monsta" 480mm). Should have plenty of space to fit my other water components inside


Awesome, can't wait to see how it turns out


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Awesome, can't wait to see how it turns out


Thanks









Coming off this beast, I hope the XB is a good challenge










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## wermad

Any one have the size of the holes on the rear for passing water cooling tubes? I'm going to run an external rad and I'm looking to add some pass-throughs.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Very rough estimate of an inch and a quarter. the top two are the same size then the bottom is a whole lot smaller.

http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/ian1alcorn/media/temporary_zpsc884c636.jpg.html


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Very rough estimate of an inch and a quarter. the top two are the same size then the bottom is a whole lot smaller.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/ian1alcorn/media/temporary_zpsc884c636.jpg.html


Thank you good sir







+1.


----------



## Paladin Goo

Planning on buying this case; but I have to ask...when did LavcoPriceTech become a relevant source of reviews? They are the most biased and partial reviewers ever lol.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> Planning on buying this case; but I have to ask...when did LavcoPriceTech become a relevant source of reviews? They are the most biased and partial reviewers ever lol.


Quote:


> http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=996&Itemid=61&limit=1&limitstart=4
> 
> http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=26449
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/57853-cooler-master-haf-xb-review.html
> 
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Cooler-Master-HAF-XB-Case-Review/1670
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2076/1/
> 
> http://www.ninjalane.com/reviews/cases/cm_hafxb
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/cooler-master-haf-xb-review
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/coolermaster_haf_xb/
> 
> http://www.pro-clockers.com/cases/2562-cooler-master-haf-xb.html
> 
> http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/cooler-master-haf-xb-chassis/
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5036/cooler_master_haf_xb_lan_box_open_air_chassis_review/


http://www.overclock.net/t/1327014/various-cooler-master-haf-xb-reviews

I trust ocn threads and most of the big review guys. All pretty much like this case; there's a lot of superlatives by all reviewers which really a big sign this thing is special. I finally made the switch since I needed something unique with a smaller footprint then my old MM case.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Thank you good sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1.


Glad I could help


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Glad I could help


Thanks again! Seems like CM over did the hole imho. Most bulk-head/pass-throughs/fillports are ~30mm on the outer diameter. Might just go with some grommets for now


----------



## M3galomaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Thanks again! Seems like CM over did the hole imho. Most bulk-head/pass-throughs/fillports are ~30mm on the outer diameter. Might just go with some grommets for now


I bought some hole grommets from frozencpu that fit like a charm. Ill provide a link to u later when i get home


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3galomaniac*
> 
> I bought some hole grommets from frozencpu that fit like a charm. Ill provide a link to u later when i get home


You local hardware store will have the grommets you need too.


----------



## synvaportrail

So I have been working with my HAF XB case for 5 months now and I found this club you guys have. How do I join the club? How do I post Pics of my mods?


----------



## remorseless

been awhile since i posted but heres a minor update looking to mod a top window kit soon and paint the front cover soon


----------



## Chemx

Interesting, why do you need two mice?


----------



## remorseless

to play mmo's and fps on the fly different sensitivity and the naga has the numpad on the mouse


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *synvaportrail*
> 
> So I have been working with my HAF XB case for 5 months now and I found this club you guys have. How do I join the club? How do I post Pics of my mods?


When replying to the thread just use the upload photo button above the text box. Then just upload pics that you have. Also read the first page of the thread and it will tell you how to get into the club.


----------



## wermad

Mine came in this morning. Sucks paying cali tax but luv next day delivery, even with the budget shipping option









Very small but so awesome! Can't wait to fill her up


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Mine came in this morning. Sucks paying cali tax but luv next day delivery, even with the budget shipping option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very small but so awesome! Can't wait to fill her up


Your last build was sweet, I can't wait to see what you do with this one.


----------



## Ramsey77

I pulled the mesh filter out of the front. That thing is more restrictive than I thought. Airflow AND light. Brightened up the front quite a bit:


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I pulled the mesh filter out of the front. That thing is more restrictive than I thought. Airflow AND light. Brightened up the front quite a bit:


that looks sick.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> You local hardware store will have the grommets you need too.


I'll check out Home Depot tomorrow. Thinking of mounting the Monsta 480mm in the rear. I thought about putting a 45mm thick 240mm rad in the front w/ push pull but that's just gonna interfere w/ the EK Titan backplates.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Your last build was sweet, I can't wait to see what you do with this one.


Thanks, this one should be fairly "simple"


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> that looks sick.


Thanks.


----------



## circeseye

ugggg ok guys need some advice. the dust is BAD. just one week on and the front filter was packed. i need to make my case dust free since ive gone with a h220 ( also adding a heatkiller to the gpu). and need to be able to clean the front filter alot easier then it is now. i also need to filter the top, the back 120 and the lower dual 80 and do this without killing air flow and easy to remove and clean. soooo what do you guys recommend for this. it needs to be done desperately.


----------



## BENSON519

If its in a room with carpet, Go rent a rug doctor and clean the room it's in. Made a huge difference on my xb with a deep cleaning of the carpets. I was cleaning my pc on e a week. Now I haven't cleaned it in over a month.


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *circeseye*
> 
> ugggg ok guys need some advice. the dust is BAD. just one week on and the front filter was packed. i need to make my case dust free since ive gone with a h220 ( also adding a heatkiller to the gpu). and need to be able to clean the front filter alot easier then it is now. i also need to filter the top, the back 120 and the lower dual 80 and do this without killing air flow and easy to remove and clean. soooo what do you guys recommend for this. it needs to be done desperately.


Not vacuuming carpet often and animals can make it worse. I know the fine dust in mine smells exactly like my cat's litter. Not a big deal for me since I just take a air can to it about once a month.


----------



## wermad

Fingers aching and bleeding from small cuts. Yup, making a Monsta 480mm work w/ the HAF XB is fun, anguish, and pain. Good stuff









I'll have some pics up soon.


----------



## circeseye

that may be part of it but im kind of by fields and orchards and just light breezes turns our area into a dust zone. we can clean and an hour later there's a layer of dust afterward. its pretty bad


----------



## remorseless

i turn the pc off and smack the front conver and the dust just falls off it actually doesnt go inside, still looks clean and new


----------



## wermad

Monsta 480mm mounted and plumbed. Didn't use the cut outs. Instead, i found my trusty Koolance slot pass through. Just had to get clever w/ some spacers and the right angled fittings/adapters to avoid the Monsta and not interfere w/ the second Titan card.


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Monsta 480mm mounted and plumbed. Didn't use the cut outs. Instead, i found my trusty Koolance slot pass through. Just had to get clever w/ some spacers and the right angled fittings/adapters to avoid the Monsta and not interfere w/ the second Titan card.










Does that leave enough room to plug stuff in?


----------



## Buxty

Awesome stuff here guys, wish I had the money to try some of it but i'll just stick with my standard XB which just arrived and i got it working last night yay! I was just wondering if anyone had any ideas on if any 200mm fan would fit on the top with a CM Hyper 212 EVO fitted, as it seems like CM forgot how deep the fan was!


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Awesome stuff here guys, wish I had the money to try some of it but i'll just stick with my standard XB which just arrived and i got it working last night yay! I was just wondering if anyone had any ideas on if any 200mm fan would fit on the top with a CM Hyper 212 EVO fitted, as it seems like CM forgot how deep the fan was!


We have had a discussion about this here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1385561/200mm-fans

I will save you the trouble and tell you just get the CM megaflow. Its hard to beat with its price despite its low air flow and the other options are no better. I tried the bitfenix ($23) and only 2 mounting holes lined up, plus it was thicker than the megaflow so you would have clearance issues.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> We have had a discussion about this here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1385561/200mm-fans
> 
> I will save you the trouble and tell you just get the CM megaflow. Its hard to beat with its price despite its low air flow and the other options are no better. I tried the bitfenix ($23) and only 2 mounting holes lined up, plus it was thicker than the megaflow so you would have clearance issues.


Ah...yeah i've already got a MegaFlow and it won't fit :c


----------



## wermad

i have some spare acrylic I'll be using to make a window w/ two R4s and to install my fan controller. Since the drive bay(s) are full w/ the Frozenq bay res, i have to find an alternative location.

I removed the 2.5" drives to fit the pump which sits right behind the bay res.

I installed two R4s in the front and one in the rear. Psu is in already and so is my ssd in in the hsb.

The Monsta 480mm is being held using the rear fan mount. I killed a defunct R4 to make a shroud/extender to avoid blocking the mb i/o and the dvi connectors on the Titans.

No modifications for now (only one planned is the window on). I was very tempted to go w/ a couple of internal rads but once I got my XB, I noticed how its almost the same width as the length of the Monsta 480mm. So far, so good


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> We have had a discussion about this here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1385561/200mm-fans
> 
> I will save you the trouble and tell you just get the CM megaflow. Its hard to beat with its price despite its low air flow and the other options are no better. I tried the bitfenix ($23) and only 2 mounting holes lined up, plus it was thicker than the megaflow so you would have clearance issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...yeah i've already got a MegaFlow and it won't fit :c
Click to expand...

Could try the aeroflow on newegg. They are thinner than the CM...


----------



## Buxty

Good idea, i think its just too deep due to the cooler, i might see if i can get away with a 20mm deep fan like a Spectre Pro or Xigmatek one!


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Good idea, i think its just too deep due to the cooler, i might see if i can get away with a 20mm deep fan like a Spectre Pro or Xigmatek one!


Well like I said, the spectre pro is thicker and 2 of the mounting holes won't line up... One option is to look into the 230mm fan and drill holes. What I would do is pretty closely measure and get an idea for your clearance with that cooler installed. If you look a few pages back someone put one of those bitfenix 230mm fans up top and it looked pretty darn good (he drilled new mounting holes).


----------



## wermad

i can vouch for the spectre pro 230mm fans. Housing is a tad big but you can squeeze it in a 200mm spacing on the width side. Might fit the XB top since its wider to accommodate the the extra width of the 230mm fan.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

For those of you wondering on the effectiveness of the front grill dust meshing, heres a pic of mine after a week of usage, cat hair included.


----------



## Buxty

Yeah im not too bothered if some of the holes line up, just want one that will fit above that cooler


----------



## wermad

I run an air filter due to new baby, so it helps w/ the dust. Even with my small dog in the home all the time


----------



## duce

"Kock Kock" Can i join this group


----------



## toyz72

hey duce,im sure they will add you soon. nice to see another noctua fan in here.great looking cooling setup you got there


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Well I AM NOT a happy camper atm. Came home from working out and just got done showering and wanted to play around online and some Guild Wars 2, flicked on my computer and my UPS went bezerk with shrieks and screams and I had to reset the thing to get it to shut up. Tried to get Dark Wind to fire up and, nothing.... No lights at all on the mobo. SOB! Went through all the typical steps and absolutely nothing from the computer. So I had to go downstairs and yank apart my HTPC to get my old Antec TruePower and undid the cabling and hooked it up and, wallah, power and boot no problems.

ARRRRRRRRRGHHHH!!!!! My 4 month old Corsair PSU freaking dead! For NO apparent good reason. Was working fine and dandy all late last night and this morning doing my thing, come back from workout and *poof*, all in my face!! And the entire short life it was on my APC UPS system, so its always been protected

So I had to rip apart all my carefully arranged wiring, zip ties and placement of cabling to get my stupid Corsair and its cabling out and hastily put in my Antec so I could have a working machine in the meantime to do out of state job search and work email. I AM NOT in a good mood at the moment and am gonna be sending a stern RMA request to Corsair after I get some food and maybe now a stiff drink. I hate this hobby at times....


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Well I AM NOT a happy camper atm. Came home from working out and just got done showering and wanted to play around online and some Guild Wars 2, flicked on my computer and my UPS went bezerk with shrieks and screams and I had to reset the thing to get it to shut up. Tried to get Dark Wind to fire up and, nothing.... No lights at all on the mobo. SOB! Went through all the typical steps and absolutely nothing from the computer. So I had to go downstairs and yank apart my HTPC to get my old Antec TruePower and undid the cabling and hooked it up and, wallah, power and boot no problems.
> 
> ARRRRRRRRRGHHHH!!!!! My 4 month old Corsair PSU freaking dead! For NO apparent good reason. Was working fine and dandy all late last night and this morning doing my thing, come back from workout and *poof*, all in my face!! And the entire short life it was on my APC UPS system, so its always been protected
> 
> So I had to rip apart all my carefully arranged wiring, zip ties and placement of cabling to get my stupid Corsair and its cabling out and hastily put in my Antec so I could have a working machine in the meantime to do out of state job search and work email. I AM NOT in a good mood at the moment and am gonna be sending a stern RMA request to Corsair after I get some food and maybe now a stiff drink. I hate this hobby at times....


Ah man, that sucks. Look at the brightside though, no other components took a hit. Corsair RMA is killer. My 750 went belly up too. The whole RMA took 10 days. Have a drink, think happy thoughts, then have another drink.


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*


Bummer. and i have the exact same PSU. Sorry to hear about yours though. I am in the process of replacing a Video card after a remarkably similar experience.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

^^ Ok, now thats something I really don't wanna think about


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Well I AM NOT a happy camper atm. Came home from working out and just got done showering and wanted to play around online and some Guild Wars 2, flicked on my computer and my UPS went bezerk with shrieks and screams and I had to reset the thing to get it to shut up. Tried to get Dark Wind to fire up and, nothing.... No lights at all on the mobo. SOB! Went through all the typical steps and absolutely nothing from the computer. So I had to go downstairs and yank apart my HTPC to get my old Antec TruePower and undid the cabling and hooked it up and, wallah, power and boot no problems.
> 
> ARRRRRRRRRGHHHH!!!!! My 4 month old Corsair PSU freaking dead! For NO apparent good reason. Was working fine and dandy all late last night and this morning doing my thing, come back from workout and *poof*, all in my face!! And the entire short life it was on my APC UPS system, so its always been protected
> 
> So I had to rip apart all my carefully arranged wiring, zip ties and placement of cabling to get my stupid Corsair and its cabling out and hastily put in my Antec so I could have a working machine in the meantime to do out of state job search and work email. I AM NOT in a good mood at the moment and am gonna be sending a stern RMA request to Corsair after I get some food and maybe now a stiff drink. I hate this hobby at times....


Thats sucks man! I have four corsair PSU including the same AX860 in my Haf Xb....It was DOA when I first got it.....Submitted an RMA and boom had it back in approx a week! Corsair Cust support is pretty amazing! Like Ramsey said....Have a drink send it in and relax!


----------



## Ramsey77

I kept all of the modular cables too. Got a brand new one complete in a retail package. No "plain white box" nonsense. So now I have two sets of different colored sleeved cables.


----------



## toyz72

sorry to hear about your psu. i'm sure corsair will have you back up and running soon. i did an rma with them a while back with an h100 and it took about a week.

not to change the subject, but how well does an h80i fit in the back of the xb? i thinking about changing my cooling out so i can do some oc'ing. i see the egg has the 100i on sale,but i'm not sure i want that blocking the whole front end of the case?


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> sorry to hear about your psu. i'm sure corsair will have you back up and running soon. i did an rma with them a while back with an h100 and it took about a week.
> 
> not to change the subject, but how well does an h80i fit in the back of the xb? i thinking about changing my cooling out so i can do some oc'ing. i see the egg has the 100i on sale,but i'm not sure i want that blocking the whole front end of the case?


according to the dimensions it should fit nicely and not impede anything. You will have to mount it horizontally with tubes on left (looking at it from the inside) or vertically with tubes on top...

May I ask why you would not like the h100? The larger profile should allow for better cooling....its not really going to block the whole front visibly!


----------



## wermad

Corsair has awesome customer service.









Well...ran into a snag with my 480mm Monsta. The top didn't clear the fan shroud/spacer. I'm having to carve the shroud to the point of loosing structural integrity. Gonna need to find some other form of spacer. Still have resisted Modding the XB


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Corsair has awesome customer service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...ran into a snag with my 480mm Monsta. The top didn't clear the fan shroud/spacer. I'm having to carve the shroud to the point of loosing structural integrity. Gonna need to find some other form of spacer. Still have resisted Modding the XB


Could you make a base for your rad that the XB sits on and run the tubes through the bottom holes? I drew up a diagram for a base a few pages back. I will see if I can find it.

Edit: http://www.overclock.net/t/1329750/official-cooler-master-haf-xb-club/2050_50#post_19781971


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> according to the dimensions it should fit nicely and not impede anything. You will have to mount it horizontally with tubes on left (looking at it from the inside) or vertically with tubes on top...
> 
> May I ask why you would not like the h100? The larger profile should allow for better cooling....its not really going to block the whole front visibly!


i was worried about heat issues with other components. now sure i want to bring hot air into the case(if that makes sence?) my msi gtx 670 is pretty long,a push/pull set up might be to tight.


----------



## wermad

Going to use these:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=popup_image_scroll&products_id=33483&image_scroll_id=0


----------



## circeseye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i was worried about heat issues with other components. now sure i want to bring hot air into the case(if that makes sence?) my msi gtx 670 is pretty long,a push/pull set up might be to tight.


i have a h220 in push pull and my 670 has a 680 pcb and it fits fine with about a half to 3/4 of an inch to spare


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i was worried about heat issues with other components. now sure i want to bring hot air into the case(if that makes sence?) my msi gtx 670 is pretty long,a push/pull set up might be to tight.


Well I have a 30MM Radiator with two fans mounted on the outside of the case pushing air....There is def enough space between my EVGA GTX 670 FTW and the radiator to mount two more fans in pull if i wanted. Heres a pic I just took about 5 minutes ago for you!



I have an alphacool NeXxos st30 radiator that is ~30MM thick. As you can see there is still room for more fans. My GPU runs at approx 55°c full load and my CPU which is mildly overclocked to 4.8GHZ currently runs ~38°c full load.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Going to use these:
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=popup_image_scroll&products_id=33483&image_scroll_id=0


For???


----------



## toyz72

thanks for the info on the rad's guys. now that i seen yours i know theres space for push/pull. but what about the tempatures of other things like,motherboard and gpu? do they all seem to stay in check?


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> thanks for the info on the rad's guys. now that i seen yours i know theres space for push/pull. but what about the tempatures of other things like,motherboard and gpu? do they all seem to stay in check?


Yes like I said my GPU runs at approx 55°c full load


----------



## wermad

Busted out the dremel and used some thinner M3 screws and that did the trick


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Busted out the dremel and used some thinner M3 screws and that did the trick


Is that rad held on by just one fan?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Busted out the dremel and used some thinner M3 screws and that did the trick


Is that rad held on by just one fan?


----------



## TheNachoman180

Just got my HAF XB







havnt bought the components yet tho lol


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNachoman180*
> 
> Just got my HAF XB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> havnt bought the components yet tho lol


Welcome to OCN, be sure to post pics of your rig once it has been built


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNachoman180*
> 
> Just got my HAF XB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> havnt bought the components yet tho lol


Congrats...its an awesome case and I have had a lot of fun modding and messing around with it...What components you thinking?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Is that rad held on by just one fan?


I used a housing of a fan to make a spacer/shroud between the rear of the case fans of the rad. I'm using long screws to pass them through.


----------



## bond32

Dangit! I just got a new xfx 850 watt black edition psu in to replace my rosewill 750 watt. Worked for a few hours in which there was coil whine that was almost unbearable. Then turned pc off to add a fan, and the psu is dead.


----------



## qaz92

Hey guys,

Joined the forums purely on the basis of this case! I thought I was alone in purchasing this case. I wanted a full tower but didn't have enough room so I 'modified' my desk and made some space for this beast. I've still got 5 parts of so to come! Excited for when I build it. It'll be my first custom build PC.


----------



## wermad

Found some mesh I had lying around. It was pretty challenging making the holes for the panel and the fans. Didn't come out perfect but its functional. I have some acrylic I can use for a clear window if I decide to not keep it this way. At least the Nzxt Mesh controller looks pretty darn good.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Dangit! I just got a new xfx 850 watt black edition psu in to replace my rosewill 750 watt. Worked for a few hours in which there was coil whine that was almost unbearable. Then turned pc off to add a fan, and the psu is dead.


Someone isnt having much luck







RMA?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Someone isnt having much luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RMA?


Returns to amazon. Much easier than an rma.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Returns to amazon. Much easier than an rma.


Well that's something


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Found some mesh I had lying around. It was pretty challenging making the holes for the panel and the fans. Didn't come out perfect but its functional. I have some acrylic I can use for a clear window if I decide to not keep it this way. At least the Nzxt Mesh controller looks pretty darn good.


wow, cool idea man. looks good too


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> wow, cool idea man. looks good too


Thanks. Since i don't have any drive bays, I just disassembled the controller, and attached the face and pcb to the mesh. The fans were the trickiest to get on there and it was slightly off. This was due to the mesh being thick gauge and making specif holes was very hard. Came out decent, can't wait to fire it up.

If you can return something w/ amazon, do it! Its super fast and very simple. Probably the best return service I have ever used. Not sure if this is for Cali residents (after they started charging sales taxes), but i've noticed my return window is ~45 days, rather then the typical 30.


----------



## Shey

Got my cooler in now, happy with the new temps with gaming or converting. Was running about 60-80 during file conversion or rendering, now about 50-60.

Took more than I thought it would to install. Had to fight to get the MB tray out, then get the pump/block under the clamp ring. Unfortunately, I'm not getting the best performance since I couldn't get the CPU clean of all paste (lack of cleaners). Just waiting on my two Delta fans to swap out my front fans and a controller panel for them.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qaz92*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Joined the forums purely on the basis of this case! I thought I was alone in purchasing this case. I wanted a full tower but didn't have enough room so I 'modified' my desk and made some space for this beast. I've still got 5 parts of so to come! Excited for when I build it. It'll be my first custom build PC.


Welcome! What components are you filling it up with? If you need a hand picking them out, just ask. .


----------



## wermad

Just started feeding in the wires and damn you run out of space quick! Might have to omit my Alchemy extensions









No more progress today as I'm ill. Still, it wouldn't matter since the mb has yet to be shipped.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qaz92*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Joined the forums purely on the basis of this case! I thought I was alone in purchasing this case. I wanted a full tower but didn't have enough room so I 'modified' my desk and made some space for this beast. I've still got 5 parts of so to come! Excited for when I build it. It'll be my first custom build PC.


Welcome! This case is amazing and has lots of potential! If you need help with anything just ask or search the forums....If it can be done I'm sure someone has done it


----------



## Sweeco

Hey guys i am going to be building my very first computer instead of console gaming i fell in love with pc gaming about 3 months ago when i was shacked up with an old army buddy for about 2 weeks i know nothing about computers except that if you build them your self they are 100 times better then buying a premade dell or hp well depending on what you put in you computer i guess any ways let me get back on topic...

Here is my build heavy gaming is the main purpose like bf3,cyrsis, and not so demanding games like minecraft and wow i have been researching for about 2 months now..

CASE Cooler Master HAF xb of course look at the sexy little beast

CPU i5 3570k ivy bridge

OS Windows 8 64bit Pro

Motherboard Asus Sabertooth Z77

SSD Samsung 840 120 gb

HDD Western Digital Black 500gb

GPU GIGABYTE Radeon 7970 GHz ED 3gb

PSU Corsair AX1200i

RAM 16gb Corsair vengeance 1600

Water cooling Corsair H50

Just some cheap CD DVD rom not very important

And monitors Im not sure yet monitors not really part of a build or so i heard

Looking for input what do you guys think any changes

I am also gonna be running crossfire with the GPU listed above with the same exact card as the second

Also thinking about custom water cooling but want to do more research and become some what knowledgeable and comfortable before i attempt that especially with the high GPU i plan on getting..

And btw waiting till holidays like stated above wanna look into custom water cooling and plus alot of sales and stuff go on during Holidays.

I plan on buying all parts from new egg except the custom water cooling components


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sweeco*
> 
> Hey guys i am going to be building my very first computer instead of console gaming i fell in love with pc gaming about 3 months ago when i was shacked up with an old army buddy for about 2 weeks i know nothing about computers except that if you build them your self they are 100 times better then buying a premade dell or hp well depending on what you put in you computer i guess any ways let me get back on topic...
> 
> Here is my build heavy gaming is the main purpose like bf3,cyrsis, and not so demanding games like minecraft and wow i have been researching for about 2 months now..
> 
> CASE Cooler Master HAF xb of course look at the sexy little beast
> 
> CPU i5 3570k ivy bridge
> 
> OS Windows 8 64bit Pro
> 
> Motherboard Asus Sabertooth Z77
> 
> SSD Samsung 840 120 gb
> 
> HDD Western Digital Black 500gb
> 
> GPU GIGABYTE Radeon 7970 GHz ED 3gb
> 
> PSU Corsair AX1200i
> 
> RAM 16gb Corsair vengeance 1600
> 
> Water cooling Corsair H50
> 
> Just some cheap CD DVD rom not very important
> 
> And monitors Im not sure yet monitors not really part of a build or so i heard
> 
> Looking for input what do you guys think any changes
> 
> I am also gonna be running crossfire with the GPU listed above with the same exact card as the second
> 
> Also thinking about custom water cooling but want to do more research and become some what knowledgeable and comfortable before i attempt that especially with the high GPU i plan on getting..
> 
> And btw waiting till holidays like stated above wanna look into custom water cooling and plus alot of sales and stuff go on during Holidays.
> 
> I plan on buying all parts from new egg except the custom water cooling components


WAY overkill on the PSU. For dual cards I would go with a quality 750, _maybe_ 850. Then take the money that saves you and get a 3770K and a larger mechanical hdd or a PRO version of the 840.


----------



## Sweeco

ok thanks newegg has a thing were you put in your components and it tells you the PSU wattage you need. And thanks for the advice well look into the changes.. =)


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sweeco*
> 
> ok thanks newegg has a thing were you put in your components and it tells you the PSU wattage you need. And thanks for the advice well look into the changes.. =)


Just go to the AMD/ATI GPU section of this forum and do a search. That has been covered a million times I'm sure. I know that I could run another 670 on my 750 with no problem whatsoever. Your build looks solid though besides the PSU.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

That power supply would be way overkill for that system. A 850 watt would still be overkill but it would give you some room to work with if you add multiple gpus in the future.

edit: sorry didn't see the couple posts above me


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> WAY overkill on the PSU. For dual cards I would go with a quality 750, _maybe_ 850. Then take the money that saves you and get a 3770K and a larger mechanical hdd or a PRO version of the 840.


I second that on the PSU and CPU but I will add that should stick with a 850w+ at minimum especially if any over clocking is going to be done....as far as cooling I would recommend upgrading to an h80 or maybe a dual radiator closed closed loop system by corsair/swiftech/antec.... or any manufacturer for that matter....custom loop is nice but any closed loop system will provide more than enough cooling....the GPUs should be alright in crossfire temp wise to start out.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> That power supply would be way overkill for that system. A 850 watt would still be overkill but it would give you some room to work with if you add multiple gpus in the future.
> 
> edit: sorry didn't see the couple posts above me


and the 850 would give you the headroom to water cool everything in your case if you wanted to. (heck, a 750 probably would too).


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> and the 850 would give you the headroom to water cool everything in your case if you wanted to. (heck, a 750 probably would too).


Agreed!


----------



## Sweeco

damn this website is badass all so nice =) thanks for all the input i changed to the 3770k i cant believe i dint see that cpu before for only 110 dollars more you get a hell of alot more out of it...

Also changed to a 860 watt corsair ax series, full modular is awesome and was told that corsair is pretty much the best psu you can get.

And thanks to this site i find a link to frozenpc.com awesome site and after all custom water cooling does not seem to hard at all i don't plan on watercooling the gpu cause the sexy haf xb already has pretty good air flow i think the cards would be fine air cooled any thoughts....

Also i plan on no overclocking i don't know if there is really any point with the 2 gpus i have i am pretty sure for like the next 3 to 4 years i wont need to touch them.


----------



## Sweeco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> I second that on the PSU and CPU but I will add that should stick with a 850w+ at minimum especially if any over clocking is going to be done....as far as cooling I would recommend upgrading to an h80 or maybe a dual radiator closed closed loop system by corsair/swiftech/antec.... or any manufacturer for that matter....custom loop is nice but any closed loop system will provide more than enough cooling....the GPUs should be alright in crossfire temp wise to start out.


Can you get a closed loop system with the clear tubes and color coolant???


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sweeco*
> 
> damn this website is badass all so nice =) thanks for all the input i changed to the 3770k i cant believe i dint see that cpu before for only 110 dollars more you get a hell of alot more out of it...
> 
> Also changed to a 860 watt corsair ax series, full modular is awesome and was told that corsair is pretty much the best psu you can get.
> 
> And thanks to this site i find a link to frozenpc.com awesome site and after all custom water cooling does not seem to hard at all i don't plan on watercooling the gpu cause the sexy haf xb already has pretty good air flow i think the cards would be fine air cooled any thoughts....
> 
> Also i plan on no overclocking i don't know if there is really any point with the 2 gpus i have i am pretty sure for like the next 3 to 4 years i wont need to touch them.


Corsair PSU's are great, but what is even better about Corsair is their Customer Support and Warranty on their product. Not too many companies stand behind their product anymore. 7 year warranty on mine buddy.


----------



## Sweeco

Yeah in todays world you are 110% right about companies not caring it is a shame


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sweeco*
> 
> Can you get a closed loop system with the clear tubes and color coolant???


Theoretically they were made to not change out the tubing but it can be done. Here's where someone did it to a corsair H80 http://pixelsmashers.com/mybbforum/showthread.php?tid=4684 ....i'm sure its very similar to most other brands too...personally I have used the H50 when ?it first came out in two of my builds then found another one for dirt cheap so I bought it just to have it....its a nice cooler but the newer versions def have better performance..I mounted my extra h50 in my had xb then decided to go custom loop and didn't even power it on...sooooo its back in the box..

If you need help with a custom loop let me know my haf xb is water cooled and very soon my GPU blocks should be here and I can cool the GPU....

I recommend
WWW.performance-pcs.com
For water cooling cause of their prices


----------



## Sweeco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Theoretically they were made to not change out the tubing but it can be done. Here's where someone did it to a corsair H80 http://pixelsmashers.com/mybbforum/showthread.php?tid=4684 ....i'm sure its very similar to most other brands too...personally I have used the H50 when ?it first came out in two of my builds then found another one for dirt cheap so I bought it just to have it....its a nice cooler but the newer versions def have better performance..I mounted my extra h50 in my had xb then decided to go custom loop and didn't even power it on...sooooo its back in the box..
> 
> If you need help with a custom loop let me know my haf xb is water cooled and very soon my GPU blocks should be here and I can cool the GPU....
> 
> I recommend
> WWW.performance-pcs.com
> For water cooling cause of their prices


I have definitely want to go custom loop i have one quick question with the gpus i selected would it be better to go barebone radeon 7970s correct me if im wrong but your mostly paying for the cooling solution with graphics cards like his and gigabyte sence the overclocking you can do your self hope that made sence

i have looked a lil and the look of water cooled gpus with the haf xb with the see though top looks amazing

and also the link you put is awesome im like 2 hours away from there business no shipping charges if i can go and pick it up =D

and if you dont mind i will take you up on the offer of help there are so many different fittings and stuff looking at water cooling parts for me is like a kid in the candy store.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sweeco*
> 
> I have definitely want to go custom loop i have one quick question with the gpus i selected would it be better to go barebone radeon 7970s correct me if im wrong but your mostly paying for the cooling solution with graphics cards like his and gigabyte sence the overclocking you can do your self hope that made sence
> 
> i have looked a lil and the look of water cooled gpus with the haf xb with the see though top looks amazing
> 
> and also the link you put is awesome im like 2 hours away from there business no shipping charges if i can go and pick it up =D
> 
> and if you dont mind i will take you up on the offer of help there are so many different fittings and stuff looking at water cooling parts for me is like a kid in the candy store.


I was the same way! Overwhelmed at first then when I was more familiar with water cooling I couldn't wait to order stuff...
As far as the gpu you will need a card with a reference design so if you are def going to water cool the GPU then make sure a water block is available. Use this : http://www.coolingconfigurator.com
Or just put the model of the card your looking at into the search on these threads and see if someone found a block for it... I found out my GTX 670 FTW is based on a GTX 680 reference PCB so I can get a 680 water block
Just send me a Private message so we don't clog up this thread with our chatter unless others don't mind chiming in if they want. I'm about five hours from performance PCs but I love their site and order all my water cooling from them.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sweeco*
> 
> I have definitely want to go custom loop i have one quick question with the gpus i selected would it be better to go barebone radeon 7970s correct me if im wrong but your mostly paying for the cooling solution with graphics cards like his and gigabyte sence the overclocking you can do your self hope that made sence
> 
> i have looked a lil and the look of water cooled gpus with the haf xb with the see though top looks amazing
> 
> and also the link you put is awesome im like 2 hours away from there business no shipping charges if i can go and pick it up =D
> 
> and if you dont mind i will take you up on the offer of help there are so many different fittings and stuff looking at water cooling parts for me is like a kid in the candy store.


Just food for thought with experience...

It sound like you want to do a custom loop eventually for cpu and possible gpus. If that's today or tomorrow is up to you. But if you go with the giga 7970 or a nice air cooled card like that sometimes its harder to find blocks for them rather than a ati reference 7970 card. However the giga would be better long term for air only. But my hunch is your gonna get into it and water cool like all of us so you'll probably want a reference card plus their cheaper. My first 7970 was the diamond reference 3 gb and I loved it. They make so many blocks for it since its reference and I easily got another for my xfire. Now their both under water. What im getting at here is maybe you should go with a reference card then use that extra tid bit for another something in your build then put your build together play with it get used to it then order the custom loop for cpu and gpu if you wish at that time. Since you said you wont overclock at least on air anyway the reference design such as the diamond card would be a great fit i think for ease. Great suggestions above for your psu change and getting the 3770k. Basically give yourself the enjoyment of your new pc before the hassle of first time water cooling issues plus you'll have more time to decide on a theme or color/fittings your desire.


----------



## wermad

Well, forced myself to do some more work since I'm off today (rather then waste away a day off). Simple mod: thanks to CM for creating the extended psu, it was uber easy to add my Lian Li psu extender. Now i have a lot of space left. Since the UT86 is hanging out the back, it was an easy decision as there wouldn't be any interference.


----------



## Shey

Not entirely true with air cooling two GPU's... I run two Galaxy 3GB 660 Ti GC with the first as two monitors, and the second as the third monitor plus PhysX, SLI, and surround processor, and with only air cooling I easily hit 70-85 on BF3. And with just one monitor in use for Far Cry 3, I hit 80-85 on the processing card. I recommend more than air cooling, or some really good fans. I just ordered a few Delta 120mm fans for the front to try and force more air past the heatsinks.


----------



## wermad

Ran three 560 Ti 448 TF3s w/ an EVGA Z77 FTW. As long as you have sufficient air flow (positive air pressure using massive Bitfenix 230s and 140s), it should give you respectable temps.

A cpu cooler can get you temps very close to a wc setup, but a gpu is a lot harder to achieve that. The Titan cooler is remarkably very quiet and kept one of my Titans ~75c when running a loop of 10 runs of 3dmark11 X. I think Nvidia still makes the better gpu for air cooled. Amd, you be better off w/ an aftermarket cooler as I've owned three Tahitis and the turbine is a bit loud.

Well, my fan controller's 12v line is crapped out. Its not feeding power in right and its causing the dreaded humming/screeching noise. Tested the fans using the psu(s) 12v and 5v lines and all is well. I ended up yanking out the 12v line from the controller and rigging it for the 5v and it was very quiet, although no control (







). Still, I was gonna run ~4.8-5v so its not a bad day. The top fans are making some whistling noise w/ the mesh so I'm thinking of just switching over to a full plexi window and running the fans off the 5v line of the psu. So grateful these (older) R4s have a nice controlled power range. I've gotten them as low as 2.9v (with another controller). Looks awesome w/ green led illumination.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shey*
> 
> Not entirely true with air cooling two GPU's... I run two Galaxy 3GB 660 Ti GC with the first as two monitors, and the second as the third monitor plus PhysX, SLI, and surround processor, and with only air cooling I easily hit 70-85 on BF3. And with just one monitor in use for Far Cry 3, I hit 80-85 on the processing card. I recommend more than air cooling, or some really good fans. I just ordered a few Delta 120mm fans for the front to try and force more air past the heatsinks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Ran three 560 Ti 448 TF3s w/ an EVGA Z77 FTW. As long as you have sufficient air flow (positive air pressure using massive Bitfenix 230s and 140s), it should give you respectable temps.
> 
> A cpu cooler can get you temps very close to a wc setup, but a gpu is a lot harder to achieve that. The Titan cooler is remarkably very quiet and kept one of my Titans ~75c when running a loop of 10 runs of 3dmark11 X. I think Nvidia still makes the better gpu for air cooled. Amd, you be better off w/ an aftermarket cooler as I've owned three Tahitis and the turbine is a bit loud.


I agree currently I have a single Over clocked GTX 670 FTW and full load it runs ~50-55° in BF3 with the stock cooler and my radiator is mounted right in front of it with air blowing through the rad onto the card.

I don't think he is using multiple monitors so its not gonna put an extra load on the gpu


----------



## WOOKZ

I have made a start


Test fit HW 360 Rad.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WOOKZ*
> 
> I have made a start
> 
> 
> Test fit HW 360 Rad.


Looks like it fits pretty well so far.


----------



## mavisky

Are you going to be able to mount fans to the front of that thing at all?


----------



## WOOKZ

I think there is enough clearance.Just:


----------



## WOOKZ

3 x 120'3 will fit on front I think will have to remove somewhat all of the webbing in the front cover however.
and the two cable tie off points on front of case housing will have to go as well.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WOOKZ*
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is enough clearance.Just:


Plenty of room! Are you going to cut out the front panel webbing?


----------



## Shey

Woohoo, new fans and panel arrived. all installed and functional. Fans were too big for the front between filter and metal, so stuck them inside, had just enough clearance with my mess of cables.

Keeping temps below 65 wonderfully. A bit noisy, but I kind of like it.
 
 

I apologize for the terrible quality on the one, and the lack of light on the other.. Used my iPhone for these pictures, and used the front camera for the low quality one. Know not to do that again.


----------



## afallickwang

Still debating over whether to grab this case over the NZXT Phantom first or not?... decisions decisions decisions.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i don't think you would regret getting the haf xb
of course the phantom is a nice case as well, but it is just another tower


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i don't think you would regret getting the haf xb
> of course the phantom is a nice case as well, but it is just another tower


Agreed, this is the first PC i've totally built myself and it was a joy. The build of the case is amazing, and provided the cable management is done neatly, you can see in through the sides and the top and it looks way better than an ugly tower under my desk IMO. Plus its easier to take the panels off and tinker! wooo


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> Still debating over whether to grab this case over the NZXT Phantom first or not?... decisions decisions decisions.


I'd get the Phantom if you have a bunch of hard drives and optical drives or want to do a ton of water cooling. If not, then the HAF XB has just as many pci slots, supports any gpu on the market, and I believe it will fit any cpu cooler on the market as well all in a smaller form-factor.


----------



## Ramsey77

Look what I got today:


----------



## wermad

Almost there


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Almost there


Is the rear rad the only one you will be using?


----------



## Echo9R

Just joined the HAF XB Club,
You Machines look awesome yall








But for now this is what my rig look like. "Starter Pack"







Thanks yall.
keep up the great work!
Echo9R


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Is the rear rad the only one you will be using?










Its more then enough for a cpu and two titans









edit:

A few more pics:


----------



## ClickJacker

I still don't see how you will fit a video cable between the rad and cards. even a hdmi looks like it would be a tight fit.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> I still don't see how you will fit a video cable between the rad and cards. even a hdmi looks like it would be a tight fit.


Surround needs only the dvi connectors (bottom ones). There's a gap left for them







I'm going to pick up some xspc rad brackets later on. This should push it out the rad about 5mm.


----------



## bond32

I am trying to figure out if I need to run my second 660 ti in the 16x slot which is right next to the main one (causes very hot temps) or to move it down running the second at 8x rather than 16x but allowing both cards to run at normal temps. Here's a few pics of the new setup:


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I am trying to figure out if I need to run my second 660 ti in the 16x slot which is right next to the main one (causes very hot temps) or to move it down running the second at 8x rather than 16x but allowing both cards to run at normal temps.


iirc, AMD CPU has no 3rd gen pci-e support yet so you are running at pci-e 2.0. I would want mine to run at 16x both cards and deal with the heat (Kepler is not the hottest card compared to previous generations) in another way with fans and/or watercooling. Probably not the answer you were looking for, but I think the speed of the cards outweighs the heat for me.

Edit:
I received my HAF XB from the CM store yesterday. I will post pics once it is filled with my goodies and ask to be admitted to the fine club here.


----------



## ihatelolcats

there will be no difference in 8x from 16x. i would move the card


----------



## wermad

At most there will be ~5% loss running 8x vs 16x on a single core gpu and this will be random.

Best setup would be to give your top card as much breathing room as possible since its the one that will run hotter.

Just finished leak testing. had to wait a bit to purge most of the air out and its looking good. Very cumbersome to refill but its working. Going to leak test a few more hours to make sure no slow leaks creep up. Will fire up this evening and start Surround on this new Titan setup


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> At most there will be ~5% loss running 8x vs 16x on a single core gpu and this will be random.
> 
> Best setup would be to give your top card as much breathing room as possible since its the one that will run hotter.
> 
> Just finished leak testing. had to wait a bit to purge most of the air out and its looking good. Very cumbersome to refill but its working. Going to leak test a few more hours to make sure no slow leaks creep up. Will fire up this evening and start Surround on this new Titan setup


Thanks. After running a few tests I see it doesn't seem to make a difference in my case except the main card is back to around 70 C. With the other right under I saw it get to 83 C.


----------



## wermad

The TF coolers dump the exhaust into the case so make sure you have some path or airflow to exhaust the hot air from the case.

Is your bottom card the one running hotter? On the pics, seems like your case is right up on the wall and maybe suffocating it a bit.


----------



## wermad

Just need to tidy things up a bit















Ugh, my night shots suck


----------



## ihatelolcats

im really liking that wermad. makes me want to do a red version (amd)


----------



## wermad

Thanks









Luv the R4s and you can get them in red led. You can also order the frozenq res w/ red (ahem, more like pink tbh







) helix'. I have a bit of glue here and there to break up the mono tone of green.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Just need to tidy things up a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, my night shots suck


Wow! You could light up a neighborhood with that thing!







Looks Good though! Cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Wow! You could light up a neighborhood with that thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Good though! Cant wait to see the finished product!


Well, i had 28 green led R4s from my previous case so I made good use of some of them







.

I'll have pics of the final setup soon. I have to dismantle my old MM case as I have yet to find her a new home (







).


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The TF coolers dump the exhaust into the case so make sure you have some path or airflow to exhaust the hot air from the case.
> 
> Is your bottom card the one running hotter? On the pics, seems like your case is right up on the wall and maybe suffocating it a bit.


No no the bottom one is normal temperature. Top was getting towards 80's and that was with an aggressive fan profile. Very loud... Now that I moved it, much cooler and not any performance loss I can tell.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> No no the bottom one is normal temperature. Top was getting towards 80's and that was with an aggressive fan profile. Very loud... Now that I moved it, much cooler and not any performance loss I can tell.


Kewl









Yeah, the top card is usually the one that always is a tad warmer. try to increase your positive air pressure to help w/ temps.


----------



## bond32

I have the high performance sp120 on the way as well as a 230mm bitfenix for the top. Will have push pull on front rad with the sp120, big exhaust up top, and one 120mm fan on back as exhaust. Think that should be good, although I've considered making that giant fan up top intake.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I have the high performance sp120 on the way as well as a 230mm bitfenix for the top. Will have push pull on front rad with the sp120, big exhaust up top, and one 120mm fan on back as exhaust. Think that should be good, although I've considered making that giant fan up top intake.


For air cooled setups, have more positive air pressure. I would do the top fan and front fans as intake, and just have the sole rear fan as exhaust.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Well, i had 28 green led R4s from my previous case so I made good use of some of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'll have pics of the final setup soon. I have to dismantle my old MM case as I have yet to find her a new home (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Did you have the old R4's that had the fan controller attached to each one or the newer ones?

I bought about twenty older ones when SVC.com had them on clearance for like $5. I just hacked the fan controller off, Soldered the controller wires together and boom ran as a 4 pin fan!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Did you have the old R4's that had the fan controller attached to each one or the newer ones?
> 
> I bought about twenty older ones when SVC.com had them on clearance for like $5. I just hacked the fan controller off, Soldered the controller wires together and boom ran as a 4 pin fan!


I have the three pin ones (led). I had all of them daisy chained w/ hubs and then to a fan controller. For the XB, im using two hubs for two sets of four fans on the rad. the internal fans (top two, front two, and rear) are hooked up to a couple of channels.

My fan controllers 12v crapped out. Its not feeding in the power right and it causes the fans to buzz. Luckily, the 5v works fine and the R4s work great @ 5v. Its actually the lowest level of the fan controller so it worked out great. I have no control but its right at the quiet noise level i want. I usually game at night w/ the headphones so the only audible noise is the pump (mcp 35x). These are the r4s I have:

http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-SickleFlow-Silent-R4-L2R-20AG-R2/dp/B0046U6DWO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1368252538&sr=8-1&keywords=cooler+master+r4+green

I'll be selling some extras I have soon.


----------



## expat66

Has now be resolbed


----------



## wermad




----------



## Lareson

We have known about this issue with the 140mm outside fans since the first people have got the the case. It's not that big of a deal. Just need to break the plastic tabs off. I think you're the only one out of everybody on here that complained about it. Everyone else just shrugged it off and cut the plastic tabs off. Again, not that big of a deal. A majority of people use only 120mm fans anyways.


----------



## Echo9R

Ok peepz just got my LED's and heres a preview.




LED's: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Top-LED-Colour-Change-Control/dp/B00C2QZ6ZE/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1368269017&sr=1-1&keywords=Top+LED+Pc+Case+Rgb+Flexi+Led+Strip+Colour+Change+Light+2X50Cm+Strips+Remote+Control

Thanks Yall.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *expat66*
> 
> Cooler Master,you want to get your act together.You are deceiving people that you can get the 140 fans in and you cannot.Below is the response to some emails Cooler Master sent me.I have used Corsair cases,Mountain Mods cases and never had a problem.Don't forget Cooler Master you are deceiving people over this issue.
> 
> ((((((( We have forwarded this to our product manager and they will fix this issue for the new ones that will be manufactured. We can sent you this new front panel when they are available but this will take some time.
> 
> You can try to fix this by yourself to mod the front panel and cut off these plastic clips
> 
> We are really sorry for any inconvenience caused by this issue. Therefore we would like to offer you some fans or a mousepad free of charge.
> 
> Can you not go back to the store for a refund? Where and when did you have bought this HAF XB?
> 
> Again we are really sorry for any inconvenience.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Michiel Bos


You can get the fans in on the inside, and its not really much effort to mod the front panel, everyone else managed it fine...


----------



## Buxty

I was thinking of getting two 140mm fans for the front of mine, do you think its worth getting them as hopefully the airflow is more, but it'll look a little worse being stuck on the inside of the chassis?


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *expat66*
> 
> Cooler Master,you want to get your act together.You are deceiving people that you can get the 140 fans in and you cannot.Below is the response to some emails Cooler Master sent me.I have used Corsair cases,Mountain Mods cases and never had a problem.Don't forget Cooler Master you are deceiving people over this issue.
> 
> ((((((( We have forwarded this to our product manager and they will fix this issue for the new ones that will be manufactured. We can sent you this new front panel when they are available but this will take some time.
> 
> You can try to fix this by yourself to mod the front panel and cut off these plastic clips
> 
> We are really sorry for any inconvenience caused by this issue. Therefore we would like to offer you some fans or a mousepad free of charge.
> 
> Can you not go back to the store for a refund? Where and when did you have bought this HAF XB?
> 
> Again we are really sorry for any inconvenience.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Michiel Bos


Like everyone else said the tabs on the front of the case come off very easily and the do not cause a loss of structural integrity when removed. So in reality they do fit with a little modification so no worries. Also they do fit on the inside of the case....

Remove the tabs, mount your fans and move on...


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Like everyone else said the tabs on the front of the case come off very easily and the do not cause a loss of structural integrity when removed. So in reality they do fit with a little modification so no worries. Also they do fit on the inside of the case....
> 
> Remove the tabs, mount your fans and move on...


Except he won't move on,

http://www.overclock.net/t/1390339/haf-xb-front-panel-manufacturers-defect#post_19946402


----------



## Ramsey77

Is there a problem with putting the fans INSIDE the case instead of outside?


----------



## WOOKZ

Hey I get what he is saying but the GLARING thing here Is it is a modding forum Is it not and besides this case is about a hundred nicca great VALUE I recon just my probably unwanted TWO cents worth.http://www.overclock.net/t/1390339/haf-xb-front-panel-manufacturers-defect#


----------



## Hal NL

Didn't have the time yet to do some major work on my HAF XB yet, as I'm still debating which wc parts to get for it. I think I'm settled on the Alphacool Repack Dual Laing D5 Dual 5,25 Bay Station as my res/pump, so today I decided to find another spot for my bd-re drive, to make way for the res/pump. As I didn't want to completely remove it from my case (you never know when you have to pop in a disk), I decided to remove the 2.5" drive bay and place it there. Using some laying around parts I created a small platform for it to sit on, so now I have both 5.25 bays free and whenever that once in a year day comes that I need to insert a disk, I just pop off the side panel and I'm good to go.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hal NL*
> 
> Didn't have the time yet to do some major work on my HAF XB yet, as I'm still debating which wc parts to get for it. I think I'm settled on the Alphacool Repack Dual Laing D5 Dual 5,25 Bay Station as my res/pump, so today I decided to find another spot for my bd-re drive, to make way for the res/pump. As I didn't want to completely remove it from my case (you never know when you have to pop in a disk), I decided to remove the 2.5" drive bay and place it there. Using some laying around parts I created a small platform for it to sit on, so now I have both 5.25 bays free and whenever that once in a year day comes that I need to insert a disk, I just pop off the side panel and I'm good to go.


If it works then why not! I think it looks good overall...good job!

P.s. I love water cooling


----------



## Xozat

Hey Guys,

I want to get some feedback with the parts of my new computer build to make sure that it'll all fit in the case and to see if I should change anything.

Motherboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4
Memory: Corsair 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K
Graphics Card: Gigabyte Radeon HD7970 Overclocked 3GB
Case: HAF XB
Hard-Drive: Seagate Barracuda 2TB (3.5")
Power Supply: Corsair CX-750 V3 Power Supply
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 128GB
Optical-Drive: Lite-On IHES312 12X Blu-Ray DVD

1. I want to set up Push/Pull on the CPU Cooler at the front of the case but I don't know if I'll have enough spacing for the Graphics Card. I would be using 2 of these fans (XSPC 120mm Xinruilian Fan 2000RPM) for it.

2. Is it worth having a 200mm top case fan for the ventilation? I'm asking this because I've heard a lot about dust buildup in the case and it seems like a practical use.

3. The way I was going to run fans in the case is,

The Push/Pull at the front will be blowing the air from the CPU out the front and I'll have a 200mm at the top of the case then a few fans at the back for air input. Or should I have the Push/Pull taking air in, and the rear fans pushing air out? I've never used a radiator or Push/Pull before so I'm trying to find the best solution.

Hopefully I'll get some good feedback/help here.

Thanks


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xozat*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I want to get some feedback with the parts of my new computer build to make sure that it'll all fit in the case and to see if I should change anything.
> 
> Motherboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4
> Memory: Corsair 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3
> CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K
> Graphics Card: Gigabyte Radeon HD7970 Overclocked 3GB
> Case: HAF XB
> Hard-Drive: Seagate Barracuda 2TB (3.5")
> Power Supply: Corsair CX-750 V3 Power Supply
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i
> SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 128GB
> Optical-Drive: Lite-On IHES312 12X Blu-Ray DVD
> 
> 1. I want to set up Push/Pull on the CPU Cooler at the front of the case but I don't know if I'll have enough spacing for the Graphics Card. I would be using 2 of these fans (XSPC 120mm Xinruilian Fan 2000RPM) for it.
> 
> 2. Is it worth having a 200mm top case fan for the ventilation? I'm asking this because I've heard a lot about dust buildup in the case and it seems like a practical use.
> 
> 3. The way I was going to run fans in the case is,
> 
> The Push/Pull at the front will be blowing the air from the CPU out the front and I'll have a 200mm at the top of the case then a few fans at the back for air input. Or should I have the Push/Pull taking air in, and the rear fans pushing air out? I've never used a radiator or Push/Pull before so I'm trying to find the best solution.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get some good feedback/help here.
> 
> Thanks


1: As long as they are 25mm wide and one set of fans is outside of the case you should be able to fit the H100i with P/P. If you look back some pages, there are pics of this. (I wish we could have some cooling scenarios on the front page, of what works and what doesn't).

2: Nope

3: Use the front as intake, exhaust out the back. You don't want to starve the rest of your components of air, even if it is _slightly_ warmed due to passing through the rad.

Good luck to ya, sounds like an excellent setup, although I would strongly suggest getting a modular PSU. They make life so much easier


----------



## Xozat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> 1: As long as they are 25mm wide and one set of fans is outside of the case you should be able to fit the H100i with P/P. If you look back some pages, there are pics of this. (I wish we could have some cooling scenarios on the front page, of what works and what doesn't).
> 
> 2: Nope
> 
> 3: Use the front as intake, exhaust out the back. You don't want to starve the rest of your components of air, even if it is _slightly_ warmed due to passing through the rad.
> 
> Good luck to ya, sounds like an excellent setup, although I would strongly suggest getting a modular PSU. They make life so much easier


When you say they need to be on the "Outside" of the case...Do you mean behind fans behind the mesh and 2 more behind the radiator? Or just straight up outside the case for everyone to see? (Never done Push/Pull).


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xozat*
> 
> When you say they need to be on the "Outside" of the case...Do you mean behind fans behind the mesh and 2 more behind the radiator? Or just straight up outside the case for everyone to see? (Never done Push/Pull).


here you go!


Mount them on outside (push fans) between the case front panel and case frame.



Here is how much space is between the radiator and my GTX 670 FTW graphics card which is about 10.5" long front to back.
As you can see there is plenty of space to put the fans (pull fans)

As Ramsey said, use the front as intake and have one exhaust fan. The top 200 fan does not make a great impact on cooling so might as well omit it and be able to see inside your case.

Hope this helps


----------



## Xozat

Alright that makes a lot sense now. Thanks


----------



## wermad

Based on the reviews i read, seems like the 140s were meant to be mounted inside. I do recall one video review mentioning its clear you would need to mount them inside the frame.

Even inside with a 35mm thick 280 can work. Just as long as you aren't running 690s or 7970x2/7990s


----------



## Buxty

Just a quick one, does a top fan help temps that much in the case if i set it to intake?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Just a quick one, does a top fan help temps that much in the case if i set it to intake?


No. A couple of members have tried it. It's pretty much worthless.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> No. A couple of members have tried it. It's pretty much worthless.


Oh damn i was just a little concered a HD7870XT might get toasty in there


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Oh damn i was just a little concered a HD7870XT might get toasty in there


Its not going to get any toastier than any other higher end Graphics card.. Should be just fine especially if you have decent fans for intake on the front.


----------



## Buxty

Oh awesome. I was thinking about getting some Arctic Cooling F14's PWM's which ive heard have great airflow.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Oh awesome. I was thinking about getting some Arctic Cooling F14's PWM's which ive heard have great airflow.


Indeed


----------



## Popple

What is the best fan/airflow configuration to keep dust out for this case if temperature is no problem?

Should all available fan openings be filled?


----------



## gunhound45

How difficult is it to install four 3.25in drives in this case? Is the 2.5in drive bay removable?


----------



## Hal NL

It is indeed removable, there are 4 screws underneath the case and 2 screws on top of the 2.5" bay, underneath the motherboard tray. To install 4 3.25" drives, you'd have to improvise a bit. Look back in this topic, if I recall correctly, a few have done that in the past.


----------



## Buxty

Has anyone had a problem with their mobo I/O shield not lining up correctly? I made sure the mobo was secured down correctly but i still looks out. I know its a small thing but ya'know it being my baby and all...


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Has anyone had a problem with their mobo I/O shield not lining up correctly? I made sure the mobo was secured down correctly but i still looks out. I know its a small thing but ya'know it being my baby and all...


Not a problem with mine, Asus M5A97


----------



## Buxty

Any idea's if i can modify it at all? I mean if it was a problem i could just take it out


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Any idea's if i can modify it at all? I mean if it was a problem i could just take it out


To be honest, if you can get your plugs in, then there is no need to modify it


----------



## Buxty

Yeah just about


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> To be honest, if you can get your plugs in, then there is no need to modify it


Exactly, and with the I/o shield they have a tolerance of about (+/-) 1-2mm


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunhound45*
> 
> How difficult is it to install four 3.25in drives in this case? Is the 2.5in drive bay removable?


I have done it. I have two in the hot swap bays then removed the 2.5" bay and actually bought another HDD cage from here: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_314&products_id=25526
I painted it black to match and even cut down the 2.5" cage to be able to mount my SSD on top of it.....Also Performance-pcs has a couple discontinued cages for ~$5 here: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=37126 (also available in white)

Anyways to answer your question yes it can be done and theres actually enough room to put two HDD cages side by side so you can have 6 HDD


----------



## RobNL

I've got this great case for 5 months now and i want some new fans.
I'm looking for a very silent system.
What do you guys recommend?
My dealer is : http://freezinghardware.eu/cat/6/Ventilatoren.html
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobNL*
> 
> I've got this great case for 5 months now and i want some new fans.
> I'm looking for a very silent system.
> What do you guys recommend?
> My dealer is : http://freezinghardware.eu/cat/6/Ventilatoren.html
> Thanks in advance.


Do you have a water cooled system or air cooled? Do you want LEDs in the fans?


----------



## RobNL

Air cooled system with a CM V8
led's are fun but not nesesery,
In time i want to add a led strip.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobNL*
> 
> Air cooled system with a CM V8
> led's are fun but not nesesery,
> In time i want to add a led strip.


Whats your color scheme?


----------



## lucas.vulcan

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/dsci1247.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/198/dsci1248.JPG/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/198/dsci1249.JPG/

I7 3770K @ 5.0GHZ
MAXIMUS V Formula
SLI GTX 670


----------



## idirex2000

My cooler Master XB


----------



## wermad

Any change out the power button, s led?


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Any change out the power button, s led?


Yeah I saw in CPU mag that they had a haf xb (the green machine) where he changed out the LEDs I think they were 1.5mm but don't take my word for it


----------



## Kuudere

Someone swapped the front panel LEDs earlier in the thread, but replacing the power LED wasn't very easy.Personally I just left it unplugged because I have a bright enough "On" indicator inside of it that's visible from 100 feet away









And it doesn't match the green anyway.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

http://www.overclock.net/t/1329750/official-cooler-master-haf-xb-club/550#post_18983290

http://www.overclock.net/t/1329750/official-cooler-master-haf-xb-club/2030#post_19775971


----------



## RobNL

white and blue


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hal NL*
> 
> Didn't have the time yet to do some major work on my HAF XB yet, as I'm still debating which wc parts to get for it. I think I'm settled on the Alphacool Repack Dual Laing D5 Dual 5,25 Bay Station as my res/pump, so today I decided to find another spot for my bd-re drive, to make way for the res/pump. As I didn't want to completely remove it from my case (you never know when you have to pop in a disk), I decided to remove the 2.5" drive bay and place it there. Using some laying around parts I created a small platform for it to sit on, so now I have both 5.25 bays free and whenever that once in a year day comes that I need to insert a disk, I just pop off the side panel and I'm good to go.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whould love to see the modded side panel to work with the relocated 5.25" components.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Whould love to see the modded side panel to work with the relocated 5.25" components.


He takes the side panel off to use his optical drive


----------



## WOOKZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Whould love to see the modded side panel to work with the relocated 5.25" components.


I had one of those wonderfull boards till AS like all things it expired and I could never get that Munting X FI card to work lol


----------



## Hal NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Whould love to see the modded side panel to work with the relocated 5.25" components.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> He takes the side panel off to use his optical drive


I thought about ways to mod the side panel, but to make it look decent, I would have to make sure the front of the drive sticks out slightly through the side panel, to make it allign nicely. That however would mean that you can't remove the side panel anymore as it would push the drive out of the way as well. To make an opening in the panel and have the drive slightly pushed back wouldn't look nice imo, and as I hardly use the drive anyway, I kind of like the idea that the drive is hidden inside the case, out of view.


----------



## Ramsey77

Just ordered a new mesh top panel to cut up. $10 plus shipping, why not?


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Just ordered a new mesh top panel to cut up. $10 plus shipping, why not?


I would have given you mine, not like I have a use for it, its dusty enough in the basement and I don't need a gigantic opening for negligibly lower temps


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> I would have given you mine, not like I have a use for it, its dusty enough in the basement and I don't need a gigantic opening for negligibly lower temps


Now you tell me!


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Now you tell me!


I actually forgot I even still had it, was almost thrown out with some other boxes when I noticed one with a handle on it and thought it looked familiar


----------



## wermad

Thanks for the suggestion on the front led guys. It seems more complicated then I thought so I'll leave it as is. I want to start gaming on this thing.

So far, filling it up was a chore but the case's small size made it straight forward. The only issue I had was the fpaa connector interfered w/ the koolance slot pass through port (bottom one). a few extensions and that solved the issue. Also, the left side panel didn't want to close due to the rear Monsta rad, a bit of persuasion and it cleared







. All panels are now in place and screwed on. Lastly, i had to remove the top retaining screw of the each dvi connector to clear the rad. Its still pretty secured w/ one and I have some slack on the cables to make sure it doesn't pull. I have a ton of cleaning to do so I only got as far as firing it up and configuring Surround.


----------



## CM MR HAF

Hi HAF XB lovers,

I've had HAF Xb rev. 2 in our office for about a month, and we are gathering some suggestions on how we could do a midcycle refresh on the XB. We are keeping everything like the external dimensions and all the key features. What I would like are some suggestions on common shortcomings and modifications that you value.

These are the things we improved with the current sample I have here.

1. Changed the X-dock PCB a 3rd time from peripheral molex on a lead to SATA power
2. Added 2 x 3.5" HDD cage to replace the 4 x SSD cage
3. New plastic top panel with a top plastic cover that allows for 200mm fan plus tower cooler

Any other suggestions you post here for discussion or PM me, or both.


----------



## ihatelolcats

optional flush mounted PSU
fan mounting holes on the side panels
removable front panel filter
no holes on the bottom between the feet


----------



## wermad

Serious list:

-Fan mesh for two 120 or 140mm fans for the top panel.
- More cutouts to route cables and or tubes. Especially above the drive cage (5.25).
-Sata power on hot swap and a dongle would be ideal to avoid accidental (and easy) disconnections.
-120mm fan mount option on the door panels (Needs more "High Airflow" imho







).
-Offer a white version









Wishful thinking list:
-convert the 3.5 hot swap bays to 5.25. I would rather have two more 5.25 bays. I used mine up w/ a bay reservoir. A lot of water coolers opt for a dual bay reservoir as its convenient to have the res and pump in that profile. By doing four 5.25 bays, you still retain the option to mount the 3.5/2.5 drives.


----------



## Ramsey77

Don't attach the 5.25 bays with rivets, use screws/nuts, and add holes to attach fan controllers securely on both sides. It sucks having one side loose, with only "pressure fingers" to hold that side steady.


----------



## Kuudere

*Include a USB3 to USB2 internal adapter.* Maybe add a 2nd set of 2.0 ports to the front? Remove the AC'97 plug, no one uses it anymore.

A flush mount would be nice as standard with an extended one available for purchase separately, I get the feeling most people won't even need it if you're changing to a flat PCB for the howswap bays.
However, maybe make the PSU stand adjustable, its too large and if you're using a normal size PSU, it doesn't cover up the entire mount and its not taking in filtered air from the bottom, I've just taken to using a dryer sheet to fill in the space to force the PSU to take in air from the bottom; this would be fixed with a flush mounted PSU anyway so... why did I just type this?









Making a 100% flat window top panel is more of a personal desire, the 212 Evo would fit without the indentation, but that's just me









Remove the holes in the bottom of the case as mentioned, they don't seem to do much aside allow small critters in... I've had a small mouse fit its way inside them, climb up onto the top of my motherboard, and fall asleep in the space between the pipes of the 212 Evo sitting atop the CPU, which I only noticed because I saw its tail going across my RAM









A [easier to remove] front filter would be nice, surely you guys have had time to figure out something by now no? Just make the front mesh magnetized, everyone likes magnets









If possible, include a quiet rear 120mm fan (and maybe make larger holes for the exhaust grill), heat gets trapped above the CPU otherwise from what I've noticed. Possibly increase the size of the lower fan mounts to 92mm (this might not be possible). Is there a way you could work in a fan mount to the hotswap bays? Running dual 7200 drives in there would cause problems because there's NO way for air to get pulled out of the cage from the rear 80mm fans.

The only other suggestion I have personally is making the entire case workable with eATX boards, but that would require shifting the entire MB mount system and retooling the rear of the case for the extra slots. The 2.5 drive mounts weren't actually a problem to me, I have 3 2.5 drives and 3 3.5 drives; I used 5.25 to 3.5 adapters in the 5.25 bays because I don't use discs anymore.


----------



## Thrall

HAF XB 2.0 Requests:

Remove front plastic tabs the allow 2 140mm fans upfront without the easy mod of snapping them off.
Add in an extra pci slot or ventilation where it could be. The space it already there for it, so it seems like an easy addition.
E-ATX or at least shorter E-ATX board support. This can already be done with some electrical tape from the sounds of it.
120mm or 140mm side fans. I'm in the process of mounting 2 120mm fans on each side panel now, but had to remove the handles to get them to fit.
3.5" drive bays instead of 2.5". Although I have ssd's and can use half of the 4 2.5" bays, I was able to fit a 2 x 3.5" bay down there with not problem. With a little engineering you might be able to fit another HAF hot-swap dock down there.
Make room for 1 or 2 120mm fans in the bottom of the case instead of 80mm ones. 1 should be easy to do and the added height might allow for another 3.5" and 5.25" device. 2 would allow for more 240mm rad support but make the case wider.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> 1. Changed the X-dock PCB a 3rd time from peripheral molex on a lead to SATA power


Its about damn time.


----------



## toyz72

it would be nice to be able to replace the 2.5 hdd cage with a 3.5 cage.

if i can dream.....i would like my case front not to even have the hot swap bays. or just give me a plastic cover for them


----------



## TheSocialHermit

I have to agree with Kuudere on including a *USB 3.0 to USB 2.0 adapter*, that would have greatly helped me with my 1366 board. Removing the holes on the bottom will be a good bonus.

I liked Ramsey77's idea of attaching the 5.25" bays with nuts and bolts instead of rivets, would have made things much easier to swap out. You could even have a HDD cage that you all can sell separately that can be swapped out.

A fan mount for the X-Docks would have been nice but wouldn't be practical for a hot-swap solution. Maybe figuring out some way to increase airflow for those drives would be a big help for those of us with faster 3.5" drives.

I like the switch to a 3.5" HDD cage from the 2.5" SSD cage but couldn't you have it mount more drives than 2? I got a 2-to-3 5.25" bay converter from Evercool that is about the size of the SSD cage and has a small fan to help with cooling so maybe you can take ideas from that?

While fan mounts on the side panels would be nice, it would not work well with the handles and how tightly packed everything is on the bottom. Better mounting for large radiators on the back of the case would help out a lot of people, even a mount kit accessory would work if it would make things easier.


----------



## wermad

Its funny when ppl complain manufacturers are not going usb 3.0, and when they do, we have others complaining of doing it









Simple fix guys: http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-3-0-20Pin-Female-To-2-0-9Pin-Male-Motherboard-House-Converter-Adapter-Cable-/261183436266?pt=US_USB_Cables_Hubs_Adapters&hash=item3ccfbef5ea

edit: I applaud CM for going w/ 2.5 cage rather then a 3.5. Its called forward thinking and getting w/ the times. I think they should make a 3.5 cage and offer it separately on the CM store for those who want it.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Its funny when ppl complain manufacturers are not going usb 3.0, and when they do, we have others complaining of doing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple fix guys: http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-3-0-20Pin-Female-To-2-0-9Pin-Male-Motherboard-House-Converter-Adapter-Cable-/261183436266?pt=US_USB_Cables_Hubs_Adapters&hash=item3ccfbef5ea
> 
> edit: I applaud CM for going w/ 2.5 cage rather then a 3.5. Its called forward thinking and getting w/ the times. I think they should make a 3.5 cage and offer it separately on the CM store for those who want it.


who run's 6 ssd's? until they make a 1tb ssd for $100....its not happening.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> who run's 6 ssd's? until they make a 1tb ssd for $100....its not happening.


Why not? If you wanna run a ton of mech drives, look for a larger case that can accommodate that







. Like I said, support for something new, you still have critics (







).

edit: here's a case if you need to get your mech hard drive fix:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=103_204&products_id=35873
Quote:


> Specifications:
> 
> Model: PC-D8000
> Case Type: Full tower chassis
> Dimensions: (W) 405mm x (H) 628mm x (D) 572mm
> Front bezel Material: Aluminum
> Color: Black
> Side Panel: Aluminum
> Body Material: Aluminum
> Net Weight: 13KG
> 5.25" drive bay (External): 5
> 3.5" drive bay (External): None
> *HDD bay: 3.5-Inch HDD x20*
> Expansion Slot: 11
> Motherboard: HPTX / EATX / ATX / Micro-ATX
> System Fan (Front): 140mm Fan x6 (Optional)
> System Fan (Top): D8000-1 (Optional)
> System Fan (Rear): 120mm x1 / 140mm x3 (Optional)
> I/O Ports: USB 3.0 x 4
> Maximum Compatibility:
> VGA Card length: 410mm
> PSU length: 360mm
> CPU cooler height: 160mm
> Package Dimensions: (W) 405mm x (H) 628mm x (D) 572mm
> Gross Weight: 14KG


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Why not? If you wanna run a ton of mech drives, look for a larger case that can accommodate that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Like I said, support for something new, you still have critics (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


its funny that a couple of you guys think your opinion is the only valid one. you sir are the critic


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> its funny that a couple of you guys think your opinion is the only valid one. you sir are the critic


Says a critic too? I'm not claiming my posts are "valid". I'm giving you my opinion and reasoning. If you want to make it valid, that's your decision. Stop quoting me and calling me out if you can't tango son.


----------



## Kuudere

I already got a USB 3 to 2 adapter when I got my NZXT Tempest (then foolishly bought another thinking it was 1 port for 19 pins







)

I have a 80mm fan just sitting on the side of the hotswap bay blowing air into the small holes in the side of it and its dropped the drive temps inside from 41c to 36, and that fan is running on 5v.

Edit: Instead of including 2 intake fans, why not just include a single exhaust? Would save a few dollars for everyone since most people replace the front intake fans anyway.


----------



## Ramsey77

Since 3.5 drives can be converted to 2.5 (and not the other way around), why not stick with 3.5 bays?


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Since 3.5 drives can be converted to 2.5 (and not the other way around), why not stick with 3.5 bays?


I agree. I actually have a 2 x 2.5" to 3.5" drive caddy that works great. While the 2.5" hard drive bay is cool, it's not as useful as a 3.5" one at the moment. Maybe once SSD prices come down and motherboards have more SATA 6 ports I'll be able to make a big SSD RAID array using that bay.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

If your a data hoarder that needs to use multiple 3.5'' drives, the HAF XB case simply isn't for you. Stop trying to change a case that isn't meant for a particular market and then griping/whining about how it doesn't fit your needs


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> If your a data hoarder that needs to use multiple 3.5'' drives, the HAF XB case simply isn't for you. Stop trying to change a case that isn't meant for a particular market and then griping/whining about how it doesn't fit your needs


Well im not a data horder but after putting a Hitachi drive into a hot swap bay it is a tad loud, so i wouldnt complain if there were a couple of 3.5 bays inside.


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> optional flush mounted PSU
> fan mounting holes on the side panels
> removable front panel filter
> no holes on the bottom between the feet


Side panel fan holes might be an idea. The original HAF Xb had a filter frame that was removable and I deleted it because you couldn't fit fans on the outside of the chassis. Right now there is a removable dust filter for the front, its the front bezel.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Serious list:
> 
> -Fan mesh for two 120 or 140mm fans for the top panel.
> -More cutouts to route cables and or tubes. Especially above the drive cage (5.25).
> -120mm fan mount option on the door panels (Needs more "High Airflow" imho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> -Offer a white version


We will probably delete the hotswap because so many people complained. Since a lot of people plugged their peripheral cables upside down. If we deleted the hotswap would anyone miss it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Don't attach the 5.25 bays with rivets, use screws/nuts, and add holes to attach fan controllers securely on both sides. It sucks having one side loose, with only "pressure fingers" to hold that side steady.


The problem with screws is you can't really do them on a production line easily. In the sample I have you could remove the top bars by screws. If you remove them, then sometimes the case can be bent easily. Another issue is you can put them in upside down. For these reasons we avoid too many removable parts that reinforce the structure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> *Include a USB3 to USB2 internal adapter.* Maybe add a 2nd set of 2.0 ports to the front? Remove the AC'97 plug, no one uses it anymore.
> 
> A flush mount would be nice as standard with an extended one available for purchase separately, I get the feeling most people won't even need it if you're changing to a flat PCB for the howswap bays.
> However, maybe make the PSU stand adjustable, its too large and if you're using a normal size PSU, it doesn't cover up the entire mount and its not taking in filtered air from the bottom, I've just taken to using a dryer sheet to fill in the space to force the PSU to take in air from the bottom; this would be fixed with a flush mounted PSU anyway so... why did I just type this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remove the holes in the bottom of the case as mentioned, they don't seem to do much aside allow small critters in... I've had a small mouse fit its way inside them, climb up onto the top of my motherboard, and fall asleep in the space between the pipes of the 212 Evo sitting atop the CPU, which I only noticed because I saw its tail going across my RAM


"My PSU is too big!" The 2nd most common complaint we have had in our CS center on HAF Xb. I think the removable PSU bracket should be kept for those people with big old power supplies. Adding more USB 2.0 ports to the front is too expensive because we have to change the front panel and the I/O, would people pay $10 more for 2 more USB 2.0 ports? I added high RPM fans at the last minute for the front panel, as a result they aren't the most quiet, but get the cooling job done. You can buy a USB 3.0 to 2.0 adapter on your own, most people don't want to pay extra for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> it would be nice to be able to replace the 2.5 hdd cage with a 3.5 cage.
> 
> if i can dream.....i would like my case front not to even have the hot swap bays. or just give me a plastic cover for them


We are considering removing the 3.5" hotswap altogether and changing to 2 x 3.5" external bays. This will remove the complaint "HAF XB killed my hard drives". Would you be okay with these removed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> I have to agree with Kuudere on including a *USB 3.0 to USB 2.0 adapter*, that would have greatly helped me with my 1366 board. Removing the holes on the bottom will be a good bonus.
> 
> While fan mounts on the side panels would be nice, it would not work well with the handles and how tightly packed everything is on the bottom. Better mounting for large radiators on the back of the case would help out a lot of people, even a mount kit accessory would work if it would make things easier.


The holes on the bottom are an evolutionary missing link in our design. 1 year ago we specified that the XB must have an secondary and primary method of carry by sling. For this reason, we designed a cargo strap with anchors. The cables went through an eye on the side panel with two hooks on each side attaching under the chassis to the holes. You could not use the handles at the same time. Now we thought this was workable but rediculous since it made the XB into sort of a hotdog bucket you see at ball games. So I requested the engineers to scrap this feature and instead make the secondary handles primary. We kept these holes because our tench bench junkies needed ports to keep their thermal sensors, and multimeters attached to the motherboard while the side panels were on.


----------



## toyz72

there's some guys that like the hot swap bays, but a lot of us that don't. i think its easier to make room for ssd's then it is for 3.5 drives. it might have not been such a complaint if the hot swap would have been cooled.

i would love to see the hot swap bays go. it would leave more space for other things.....like a flush mount power supply.


----------



## wermad

Personally, I've never had a real use for hot-swap bsys so if they go i wouldn't miss them. I can see why Cm would have them as they tried marketing this as a test bench.

Offer deeper psu extensions. I had a spare Lian Li 60mm extender that gave me that extra but of space.

As far as what should replace the hot swap bays? Well, you do have a 5.25 bay system with 3.5 adapter from the HAF X


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> The problem with screws Is you can't really do them on a production line easily. In the sample I have you could remove the top bars by screws. If you remove them, then sometimes the case can be bent easily. Another issue is you can put them in upside down. For these reasons we avoid too many removable parts that reinforce the structure.


I see your point. Although the problem with the 5.25" bays only anchoring on one side is still a problem that needs solved IMO. Those of us that utilize a fan controller would appreciate it.


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I see your point. Although the problem with the 5.25" bays only anchoring on one side is still a problem that needs solved IMO. Those of us that utilize a fan controller would appreciate it.


How about we drill right side of ODD cage for thumbscrews and you can screw it in with your fingers?


----------



## Shey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> How about we drill right side of ODD cage for thumbscrews and you can screw it in with your fingers?


That'd be fine with me personally. But when you replace the hotswap bays, whatever goes there will make it hard to fit fingers in the other side to put screws, no?


----------



## CM MR HAF

The hotswap bays will be taken out but the 3.5" structure will stay in. There is no room in there for any extra 5.25" ODD bays.


----------



## Compaddict

CM MR HAF,

To begin with I love the unique design of this case and that's why people buy it IMO.

As for improvements, it's true I just use the hot swap bays for my HDD and have left one open for a backup drive. I would probably have found it more useful to put my double bay reservoir/pump unit on one side and had one drive bay for my DVD drive and maybe one hot swap underneath it (If that was possible in my perfect world).







Would there be a way to put the hot swap bay on the removable side panel where the inside SSD cage is? Seems like a perfect place with enough room and expands HDD possibilities.

Also I'm not sure why the top 200mm fan only makes ~2c temp difference in case temp. A windowed top might be more useful for *H*igher *A*ir *F*low (Especially if side panel fans happen) IMO.

Also, I bought 2x 140mm blue LED CM fans to mount on the front (Changing out the 120mm fans) only to find out I couldn't get the front panel back on! I had to mount them inside to make them work.







You may want to re engineer the grill so that 140mm fans will work, especially since the holes are there for them.










It's still a great case and I get nothing but good comments on it. If I end up buying the new and improved version, I will have no problem finding a new home for this one.









PS. I don't know how good sales are for this case but a Jr. / Sr. version (Slightly larger Sr. version for EATX boards / more water cooling / more HAF features and room for bigger PSU's) might be an option? Going back to a table case (Early 90's style) is a big part of the appeal for me. Plus 2" +/- WDH dimensions


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> How about we drill right side of ODD cage for thumbscrews and you can screw it in with your fingers?


That would work. You could also provide holes in the x dock (or whatever replaces it) so a long screwdriver could reach the thumbscrews too, for snuggling them down.

And a Monster size XB, that could swallow all of the BIG hardware (e-atx, AX1200, 7990, 280 rad with push/pull) would be an awesome addition to the family imo.


----------



## Anslem79

Hello all.

I've been lurking here for months. I love this case and would have one already had life not re-directed the intended funds. I've enjoyed reading the entire thread and really am impressed with what everyone's done with their rigs.
What originally caught my eye with this case is how the footprint is similar to stereo component size, but the height is not limited like most htpc cases seem to be.

My wishlist for the case would be to give it visual symmetry.
Move existing 5.25 bays to the left, making room for two more where the hotswaps are. Jon @ CM, I understand you stated there's not room for more, but did you mean there's not room width-wise or as I suspect there's not room for a full depth DVD drive and a PSU on the same side? The wealth of 5.25 bay devices I think would mean you wouldn't need a full bay depth on both sides.
Perhaps offer a 5.25 to hotswap kit to restore that functionality for anyone wanting it.
3.5 HD cage like pretty much everyone says.

Power button. I would do one of the following: 1) move power button to center of case or 2) make CoolerMaster logo the power button. Or both? Move logo off the mesh and make it the power button and make the LED in it swappable for color choice.

Would it be feasible to redesign the front usb-headphone ports to be hidden under a hinged bezel? I don't see anyone using them all the time. I like them for convenience but most permanent devices get routed to the back, right?

A thought on the rivet vs screw thing: Could you make the entire front drive bay system a sub-assembly that comes out of the case, drives and devices install with full access and then the whole thing goes back in to attach at easily accessible points?

Thanks to everyone for a great thread.


----------



## Ramsey77

I REALLY like the idea of the whole front being a sub-assembly. I might look into this as a mod. After all, rivets can always be replaced by nuts and bolts/screws.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

HAF XB improvements:

The whole front panel being the removable filter doesnt work as good as making that front rectangle with the mesh removable. I personally had to cut the plastic grate behind the mesh to get the fans to fit, if i could of removed that whole section without cutting it would of been much better, and then it serves a dual perpouse a removable filter and a removable section to mount fans inbetween the front panel and case that otherwise wouldnt fit. Another problem with having to remove the whole front bezzel to clean the filter would be how long until the flimsy plastic tabs break from repeatedly taking the front panel on and off. Sticking with the front panel a way to lock the hot swap bays from curious/fidgety fingers, so no one can accidentally open them or like you were saying all together getting rid of the hotswap, even though i ordered the new pcb i probably wont even use it.

Removable filters (similar to the psu one) for all vents: two side panels, the two rows of ports along the bottom and the rectangle above the pci slots

RGB leds for the front power and hdd activity lights, or at least something other than red..a nice neutral color like white or blue.


----------



## wermad

CM did a red (amd) 932; would like to see some different colors (ie white or red) considered. Even a military green would be cool as well. I would skip the neon green "Nvidia" edition imho


----------



## Ramsey77

What fans are you using?!


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> CM MR HAF,
> Also I'm not sure why the top 200mm fan only makes ~2c temp difference in case temp. A windowed top might be more useful for *H*igher *A*ir *F*low (Especially if side panel fans happen) IMO.
> 
> Also, I bought 2x 140mm blue LED CM fans to mount on the front (Changing out the 120mm fans) only to find out I couldn't get the front panel back on! I had to mount them inside to make them work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to re engineer the grill so that 140mm fans will work, especially since the holes are there for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still a great case and I get nothing but good comments on it. If I end up buying the new and improved version,


Its our mistake on the 140mm fans, we tested this on our mockup and there was enough clearance there, but in mass production not all 140mm fans would fit in the front because some extra structure was added to stop the front panel from flexing or cracking when removed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anslem79*
> 
> Hello all.
> I suspect there's not room for a full depth DVD drive and a PSU on the same side? The wealth of 5.25 bay devices I think would mean you wouldn't need a full bay depth on both sides.
> Perhaps offer a 5.25 to hotswap kit to restore that functionality for anyone wanting it.
> 3.5 HD cage like pretty much everyone says.
> 
> A thought on the rivet vs screw thing: Could you make the entire front drive bay system a sub-assembly that comes out of the case, drives and devices install with full access and then the whole thing goes back in to attach at easily accessible points?
> 
> Thanks to everyone for a great thread.


You hit the nail on the head regarding PSU depth and ODD depth. Imagine the hate Cooler Master would get from all those people keeping 20 year old 5.25" FDD drives. Regarding the buttons, we originally planned that to be centered, but we wanted to make the $99.99 price point so we had to combine the power and the USB in one part rather than having two parts. Having the front drive trays removable is a great idea, but after we changed the motherboard tray from fixed to removable, we didn't have enough budget to make this part.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> HAF XB improvements:
> The whole front panel being the removable filter doesnt work as good as making that front rectangle with the mesh removable. I personally had to cut the plastic grate behind the mesh to get the fans to fit, if i could of removed that whole section without cutting it would of been much better.
> Removable filters (similar to the psu one) for all vents: two side panels, the two rows of ports along the bottom and the rectangle above the pci slots
> RGB leds for the front power and hdd activity lights, or at least something other than red..a nice neutral color like white or blue.


We couldn't make a two piece front bezel because it would be too weak especially since it was thin. The risk would be a 2 piece bezel being more expensive and less durable which we couldn't accept either way. We set $99.99 as our MSRP and that affected everything from the start. Demciflex in South Africa make nice magnetic filters, and you can buy them yourself now if you need them. We didn't use blue LED because we had too many complaints on HAF 932 where people would complain the blue light was too scary.


----------



## BENSON519

I agree with another person here that there should be a hax xb XL. Something where we can put massive gpu's in triple and quad sli better. The xb holds an eatx but only 2 gpu's properly, More option parts to purchase would be sweet like if we could buy a new power button and cpu button with different color led. "Optional". If cm keeps the hot swap bay it would be nice to be able to lock them somehow. "Little fingers. Lol". The plastic see through window you are talking about on top needs to be better quality as well. Since it sits flat and gets dirtier than a haf x, It scratches really easily and looks horrible in about 2-3 months! I noticed the cosmos 2 has spaces to put 240mm rads in the bottom of its case. A haf xb xl with an option like that under the mobo on each side would be sweet as well.


----------



## Popple

What is the best fan configuration for keeping dust out? Should a 200mm fan be used at the top?


----------



## duce

blue light was too scary? ''Really'' this red light is like a laser in my face. I love this case don't have no complaints except this red power light


----------



## ihatelolcats

unplug power light. problem solved


----------



## Popple

Anyone know the answer to my fan question?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Popple*
> 
> Anyone know the answer to my fan question?


Front intake, rear exhaust, top fan does nothing. I only run my front fans when I am gaming to cut down on dust and noise. I always run my exhaust fan.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Swapped out my Yate loon white led front fans for some higher static pressure Scythe Gentle Typhoons 1850rpm....


The GT1850's look white on the websites....received them and they are def gray BOOOOO!!!!!!








Oh well looks like i will be dying the blades white.

Also took some time to clean up some wiring and remove my makeshift 3.5/2.5 cage underneath.


clean!



This is the old cage. I cut the 2.5" cage and mounted it on top of the dual HDD 3.5" cage.

Replaced it with this: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1078_1008&products_id=37128


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Swapped out my Yate loon white led front fans for some higher static pressure Scythe Gentle Typhoons 1850rpm....
> 
> 
> The GT1850's look white on the websites....received them and they are def gray BOOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well looks like i will be dying the blades white.
> 
> Also took some time to clean up some wiring and remove my makeshift 3.5/2.5 cage underneath.
> 
> 
> clean!
> 
> 
> 
> This is the old cage. I cut the 2.5" cage and mounted it on top of the dual HDD 3.5" cage.
> 
> Replaced it with this: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1078_1008&products_id=37128


How much did they charge you for shipping?


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Saw this link too......If anyone wants a rendered Haf XB to do some mock up work on Google Sketchup...Check this out.

http://scc.jezmckean.com/latest

or
http://scc.jezmckean.com/cat/53

take it apart and download the other components to see what fits
















And if you need help with Sketchup and how to edit the component to make the panels and different pieces removable send me a PM and Ill walk you through it.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> How much did they charge you for shipping?


I ordered two Scythe Gentle Typhoons
2x 3 pin fan extension cables.
4x pack of female fan pins (3 per pack)
the HDD cage
and 2x ModMyToys fan distribution block (3 way block)

shipping was $9.90 for standard...I ordered it around noon Friday and received it Monday (granted the store is in Florida and I live in South Carolina)

And FYI the Cage came in with no damage at all it is a discontinued product not really a scratch and dent...(comes in black too)


----------



## Nortec

Dont know if its possible but i wouldnt mind if the case was a bit (like 2-3 mm) longer...I tried to do a push pull config but cant mount a fan on the left inside coz of my GPU...if i had 2mm more it would fit perfect.


----------



## Popple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Front intake, rear exhaust, top fan does nothing. I only run my front fans when I am gaming to cut down on dust and noise. I always run my exhaust fan.


So the top fan is mostly a gimmick? (for both inhale and exhaust)

Also, for positive pressure I feel I should skip the 80mm fans because I don't want the exhaust current (2x80 and 120) to be greater than the inject current (2x120). Is my intuition correct?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Including a flush mount psu bracket for those of us with non huge psu's would have been really nice. The psu sticking out with a quarter of the 120mm fan that most psu's uses being covered up by the case while using the extended psu bracket is honestly, utterly stupid.

The clearance to allow the psu to slide through the psu opening is also wwaaaay to tighten and results in scratching our expensive psu's while installing them. The psu antivibration foam doesn't help this problem either and makes sliding the psu through the opening a real chore.

The front bezel that "acts" like a removable dust filter is a total joke CM rep. Having a slide out removable filter like Silverstone cases do is the proper and correct way way to provide and market a removable filter. Removing the entire damn front case bezel is NOT. Needless to say, I use swifter dusters and my dust blower rather then remove my front benzel all the time.

And yes, ditch the mostly useless and unreliable hot swap bays and give people standard 3.5 slots so the data and HDD hoarders will shut up already. Be sure also give the new bay antivibration reduction tools like bungie cords or really nice silicon grommets.


----------



## Thrall

How economically viable would it be to make a metal sleeve for the psu that could slide out of the psu bay and then let the user screw it in at the distance they want? It would let users with long psu's push the unit out further and let others keep it flush with the back of the case. It would look like the adapter that's already in place, but longer and without that vertical tabs in place. You could keep the foam in place in the case itself to help prevent vibration, ventilate the bottom of the sleeve for airflow, and just drill a few holes in the bottom of the case for the screw to go through.


----------



## josimar

Hi guys, new guy in the area, just got my haf xb, and i would love to know where can i get the transparent window panel, and if they would deliver it to london.
have been trying to find one but without success .
PLEASE HELP


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josimar*
> 
> Hi guys, new guy in the area, just got my haf xb, and i would love to know where can i get the transparent window panel, and if they would deliver it to london.
> have been trying to find one but without success .
> PLEASE HELP


http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-transparent-top-window-panel/

Not sure if they will deliver to London or not, but there it is.


----------



## josimar

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-transparent-top-window-panel/

Not sure if they will deliver to London or not, but there it is.

yes already try on the USA website and they dont deliver to UK


----------



## josimar

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-transparent-top-window-panel/

Not sure if they will deliver to London or not, but there it is.

yes already try on the USA website and they dont deliver to UK


----------



## josimar

guess if i cant get one, will just return to mya phantom case


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josimar*
> 
> guess if i cant get one, will just return to mya phantom case


You could always make a transparent top panel...its super simple


----------



## Hal NL

http://www.cmstore.eu/cases/haf/haf-xb/haf-xb-toppanels/

Took me 5 seconds in google, where 4 of the 5 seconds were because I'm doing this on my phone!









*** edit ***

I'm pretty sure it said it was in stock when I was on the page, but right now it's out of stock. The link I sent is from the European CM store, perhaps they can tell you when it'll be in stock again, as at least they are selling it.


----------



## dsmwookie

I d love to see the underside have more detail put into and possibly the top itself. The 180mm should be able to house a 120 personally, but Ill take it how it is if I have to. All the cages up front should be easily removable. SSD mounting should be on the back of the motherboard tray. Some pre-partial cut or just inserts so we could easily run a 360 rad on the bottom would be superb or possible elevate the MB tray so we could run a 360 Rad sideways in push/pull and use the 180mm for the cases exhaust. The side pants are also under utilized, The handle portion is nice, but a vent on each side with no ability to really mount a fan or radiator kinda sucks. It be great to have this modular ability in such a neat design case. I d buy another for my personal use or replace my wife's case if the above changes were addressed.


----------



## wermad

How many ppl are using the 80mm fans?

I have some fans but they're too noisy and don't push a lot of air (don't use them since they're also blue led). Would nice to delete that and route that expense for something new.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i would really like to see pictures of the case with carrying strap in use


----------



## LostKauz

Finished my build.
Build Log Here.


----------



## wermad

^^^Nice build


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> ^^^Nice build


Thanks man! :beer:

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CaptainZombie

I had the HAF XB for a few days 2 weeks ago and really liked the case, just thought it was a little too big for a HTPC. I did like all the room that the case has and the air flow of course is fantastic. I bought the Fractal Design Node 605 which is a great case, but just very restrictive. I've had this case now for 1.5 weeks and I'm noticing some limitations. I want to place a DVD drive in the case but it will only take a slim line which with my cables not sure how it would fit and I want to add water cooling for my CPU, but can't do that because of how tight the motherboard is to the case fans. I just ordered a 660 Ti to replace my 560 so I can't even SLI in this if I tried unless I remove the HDD cages.

I am considering exchanging this case for the HAF XB again.

These are some pics of my current case to show how cramped it can get......












When I bought the HAF XB, I didn't know about this site and I can't believe how many mods people have done to the case which is cool.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> How many ppl are using the 80mm fans?
> 
> I have some fans but they're too noisy and don't push a lot of air (don't use them since they're also blue led). Would nice to delete that and route that expense for something new.


Not me, completely useless in my rig


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> How many ppl are using the 80mm fans?
> 
> I have some fans but they're too noisy and don't push a lot of air (don't use them since they're also blue led). Would nice to delete that and route that expense for something new.


I use two Artic Cooling F8's and if they even spin up past the lowest setting they whine, but i guess thats just because they have a higher spin speed due to smaller blades. Also no temp difference really.


----------



## josimar

hi 5 for, you, thank you so much, now will just wait for a new stock !! U are a star!


----------



## mavisky

I have a few blue led 80mm fans down there, but the only thing they do is cool off my stashed wiring and my pump on the lower level.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> Finished my build.
> Build Log Here.


Very nice build, but I just about screamed as I scrolled down and saw those un-trimmed red zipties. My heartrate returned to normal after I saw you'd replaced them.


----------



## dsmwookie

Some pics of the wife's HAF-XB I will get some full assembled shots tonight. I m excited about the build.

http://s14.photobucket.com/user/dsm... Modding/20130515_222112_zpsf7268a8b.jpg.html

http://s14.photobucket.com/user/dsm... Modding/20130515_222137_zps5df434a4.jpg.html

http://s14.photobucket.com/user/dsm... Modding/20130515_222126_zps00aa5869.jpg.html

http://s14.photobucket.com/user/dsm... Modding/20130515_222152_zps081a8b21.jpg.html

http://s14.photobucket.com/user/dsm... Modding/20130511_021000_zps8e8ae895.jpg.html


----------



## Ramsey77

The waterblock on your gpu is sweet looking. (on her gpu, sorry)


----------



## bond32

Agreed. I have the h220 on the truck for delivery now. I was thinking of doing a very similar setup with a single 120 in the back. I posted in the h220 thread, but wouldn't it be better to have either the h220 fans or the back rad fans reversed? Looks like all fans in his case are set up for exhaust.


----------



## CaptainZombie

How are you guys liking the HAF XB? I am considering exchanging my Fractal Node 605 for this since I am very limited with space in the HTPC case. I had tried out the HAF XB for a few days and it was nice, just had to do somethings to my AV stand for it to fit, but it seems like for the space inside the case it is well worth it.

Where can I buy the top window panel from?


----------



## dsmwookie

All the fans are setup to intake. I have both radiators in push pull. At least I m pretty sure they are set to intake. I figured the 90mm fans underneath the HAF-XB can exhaust and Ill put some 120/140s on the top to intake as well.

I appreciate the compliments. I m excited about the the little copper plate for the VRMs. I d like to get a second one and X-fire the 7950s, but I m kind of waiting on news about the 8000 series first.

Posted this on the H220 thread as well.

If anyone has questions or needs measurements just let me know. I m waiting on the Fujiploy thermal pads to show up this afternoon before flicking the switch.


----------



## Hal NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> How are you guys liking the HAF XB? I am considering exchanging my Fractal Node 605 for this since I am very limited with space in the HTPC case. I had tried out the HAF XB for a few days and it was nice, just had to do somethings to my AV stand for it to fit, but it seems like for the space inside the case it is well worth it.
> 
> Where can I buy the top window panel from?


Look at page 254...both US and EU links to the CM stores posted there.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hal NL*
> 
> Look at page 254...both US and EU links to the CM stores posted there.


Thanks, do you know the post numbers since I have my thread set to 30-40 posts per page?


----------



## Ramsey77

http://www.cmstore.eu/cases/haf/haf-xb/haf-xb-toppanels/

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-transparent-top-window-panel/


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> All the fans are setup to intake. I have both radiators in push pull. At least I m pretty sure they are set to intake. I figured the 90mm fans underneath the HAF-XB can exhaust and Ill put some 120/140s on the top to intake as well.


Front intake, rear 120 and bottom 80's run as exhaust, top 200 is suggested to be an exhaust too, but real world testing has proven it's usefulness to be questionable at best hence the reason they offer the plexi top as an option.


----------



## Hal NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Thanks, do you know the post numbers since I have my thread set to 30-40 posts per page?


Ramsey77 beat me at it.


----------



## dsmwookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Front intake, rear 120 and bottom 80's run as exhaust, top 200 is suggested to be an exhaust too, but real world testing has proven it's usefulness to be questionable at best hence the reason they offer the plexi top as an option.


Do you know if people have tested it with 120/140s on the top lid?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> http://www.cmstore.eu/cases/haf/haf-xb/haf-xb-toppanels/
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-transparent-top-window-panel/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hal NL*
> 
> Ramsey77 beat me at it.


Thanks guys, going to order that soon.

I swapped my Fractal Node for the HAF XB today and I'm liking the extra room with this case a lot. Took me a few hours to get everything back into this case since it took some work routing everything through and then I ran into a small issue with the new video card I got in today but its all working now.






I bought two Red LED Cooler Master 120 mm fans and replaced the 2 fans in the front. I still feel like the fans in this case are loud even with my changes that I made vs. what was there stock. Any recommendations for fans? These are the fans I am using in the front and for the rear 120 mm, I am using one of the fans that came from the front.

SickleFlow 120mm Red LED Fan

Should I have gone with 140 mm fans in the front? They still sound rather loud.


----------



## josimar

hahahahahah guys happy days.... my top window panel is on the way







, thanks for the help guys:thumb:


----------



## josimar

hahahahahah guys happy days.... my top window panel is on the way







, thanks for the help guys:thumb:


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josimar*
> 
> hahahahahah guys happy days.... my top window panel is on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , thanks for the help guys:thumb:


I wonder if that top panel also helps cut down on some of the noise levels since that the top will not be open. The new fans I bought yesterday don't seem to help, but I might go into the bios and lower the fans speed a little bit.


----------



## RobNL

Captain Zombie:
If you put your sickleflow more to the inside of the case, the noise will drop quete a bit.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobNL*
> 
> Captain Zombie:
> If you put your sickleflow more to the inside of the case, the noise will drop quete a bit.


Rob, so should I remove them from where they are at now and then just place them on the inside of the case? Should I also get rubber mounts for the fans when moving them to the inside the case?

Can I please also join the HAF-XB Club?


----------



## RobNL

The fans are now on the outside when you remove the front,
just flip them to the inside. If have them you can do that. But a bit of duckt tape will do the job also.
Also the top panel, don't screw to tide, if you keep it a bit lose, it's less vibrating.
For the fan on the backside i got some spacers.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobNL*
> 
> The fans are now on the outside when you remove the front,
> just flip them to the inside. If have them you can do that. But a bit of duckt tape will do the job also.
> Also the top panel, don't screw to tide, if you keep it a bit lose, it's less vibrating.
> For the fan on the backside i got some spacers.


Are you saying to just switch the airflow on the fans by flipping them around or do you mean taking them out of the front of the case and placing them inside the case?

The good thing is that I am not getting any vibrating of sorts, its that these darn fans are loud. LOL!

Thanks


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Rob, so should I remove them from where they are at now and then just place them on the inside of the case? Should I also get rubber mounts for the fans when moving them to the inside the case?
> 
> Can I please also join the HAF-XB Club?


To join read the requirements on the first page


----------



## RobNL

Thaking em out of the front of the case and placing them inside the case, but still on the front.
Reduse the speed to 800~1000rpm then its silent.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Are you saying to just switch the airflow on the fans by flipping them around or do you mean taking them out of the front of the case and placing them inside the case?
> 
> The good thing is that I am not getting any vibrating of sorts, its that these darn fans are loud. LOL!
> 
> Thanks


Currently they are mounted on the outside of the case (under the plastic front). Put them on the inside of the case, same airflow direction.

The X represents the intake fans.

X|______| <- stock fan intake configuration
|______|

|X_____| <- what people are suggesting you should do
|______|


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> To join read the requirements on the first page


Thanks, just took a look at the first page.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobNL*
> 
> Thaking em out of the front of the case and placing them inside the case, but still on the front.
> Reduse the speed to 800~1000rpm then its silent.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Currently they are mounted on the outside of the case (under the plastic front). Put them on the inside of the case, same airflow direction.
> 
> The X represents the intake fans.
> 
> X|______| <- stock fan intake configuration
> |______|
> 
> |X_____| <- what people are suggesting you should do
> |______|


Thanks guys, I will make the change today and see if it helps. I'm loving this case so far and really like how versatile that it is.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Thanks, just took a look at the first page.
> 
> Thanks guys, I will make the change today and see if it helps. I'm loving this case so far and really like how versatile that it is.


Are you hearing the sickleflows or the GPU fans? I have R4s in my other computer and they are very quiet. Moving them to the inside of the case will def quiet them down.
This case is awesome for sure!


----------



## wermad

I've been able to drop the voltage quite low on my R4s. I have them currently at 5v and ddc is the loudest thing.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Are you hearing the sickleflows or the GPU fans? I have R4s in my other computer and they are very quiet. Moving them to the inside of the case will def quiet them down.
> This case is awesome for sure!


I hear them even when the GPU is idle. As a test I can unplug the GPU and use the onboard graphics to see if the noise is coming from the GPU. I almost feel like it is those front fans though. I will move them to inside the case and see if that improves anything. I will also look at lower the fan speed a little which could help. The fan to the left side is also running off of a Molex cable because it can't reach any other fan connection on my mobo since this is a micro ATX. Do they sell extensions for the fans cables so I can plug to the mobo?

My next build I will go with a full ATX just to have more room and options.


----------



## RobNL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I hear them even when the GPU is idle. As a test I can unplug the GPU and use the onboard graphics to see if the noise is coming from the GPU. I almost feel like it is those front fans though. I will move them to inside the case and see if that improves anything. I will also look at lower the fan speed a little which could help. The fan to the left side is also running off of a Molex cable because it can't reach any other fan connection on my mobo since this is a micro ATX. Do they sell extensions for the fans cables so I can plug to the mobo?
> 
> My next build I will go with a full ATX just to have more room and options.


You can edit the molex, swits to 5v.


----------



## Nortec

Hey guys not really on topic here but i thought you guys may help me out...im looking into buying a new gaming keyboard i play both FPS and MMO so i dont know what i should get...any suggestions?

Again sorry for the off-topic questions.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I hear them even when the GPU is idle. As a test I can unplug the GPU and use the onboard graphics to see if the noise is coming from the GPU. I almost feel like it is those front fans though. I will move them to inside the case and see if that improves anything. I will also look at lower the fan speed a little which could help. The fan to the left side is also running off of a Molex cable because it can't reach any other fan connection on my mobo since this is a micro ATX. Do they sell extensions for the fans cables so I can plug to the mobo?
> 
> My next build I will go with a full ATX just to have more room and options.


Use one of these: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=32845
or you can use one of these: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_289&products_id=26879
Either will work well. I had to use the distribution block to connect as many fans as I needed.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Hey guys not really on topic here but i thought you guys may help me out...im looking into buying a new gaming keyboard i play both FPS and MMO so i dont know what i should get...any suggestions?
> 
> Again sorry for the off-topic questions.


Budget? What type of keys? Ten keyless? There's a million and one good boards out there. I love my board, but it's not for everyone, AND it's been discontinued. It can still be found on flea bay for $65 though. (it's Steelseries now though. They bought Ideazon).


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Hey guys not really on topic here but i thought you guys may help me out...im looking into buying a new gaming keyboard i play both FPS and MMO so i dont know what i should get...any suggestions?
> 
> Again sorry for the off-topic questions.


I have a Microsoft Sidewinder X6 which allows the NUmpad to switch from side to side. Its a decent Keyboard and is sufficient for what I need but I also have a Razer Nostromo for FPS. Only thing I have to complain about is that the F keys and the esc key are close together.

I would suggest a keyboard with a Macro function for MMO games. Other than that its a crap shoot and you should just read reviews on Newegg or reviews through OCN. A lot of people are biased with what they own but you should get an idea what you are looking for.
Heres some reviews:
http://www.overclock.net/newsearch?resultSortingPreference=relevance&search=best+gaming+keyboard&type=15


----------



## wermad

I have a corded Wave. Not the best but it does the job well and the ergo is pretty decent. I do have the dreaded repeated "R" key, so I have to slow down the rate.

Was looking over the manual and noticed some of the illustrations. One in particular, the case is on its side and looks damn good as a traditional tower







.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Use one of these: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=32845
> or you can use one of these: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_289&products_id=26879
> Either will work well. I had to use the distribution block to connect as many fans as I needed.


That is cool, I didn't know about getting one of these and that should work well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobNL*
> 
> You can edit the molex, swits to 5v.


I'll go into the bios and adjust the power on the Molex.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I have a corded Wave. Not the best but it does the job well and the ergo is pretty decent. I do have the dreaded repeated "R" key, so I have to slow down the rate.
> 
> Was looking over the manual and noticed some of the illustrations. One in particular, the case is on its side and looks damn good as a traditional tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


thats what im doing atm because its too big to fit on my desk lol
and too hot to be under the desk


----------



## RobNL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> That is cool, I didn't know about getting one of these and that should work well.
> I'll go into the bios and adjust the power on the Molex.


adjust molex power in bios








Im thinking a hardware adjustment;
the red wire in the hole of the yellow wire
and the yellow wire in the hole of the red wire.
This wil make the 12v 2000 rpm to 5v 800~850 rpm.


----------



## ihatelolcats

you can also do 7v by moving the 5v wire to the ground position


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobNL*
> 
> adjust molex power in bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im thinking a hardware adjustment;
> the red wire in the hole of the yellow wire
> and the yellow wire in the hole of the red wire.
> This wil make the 12v 2000 rpm to 5v 800~850 rpm.


I'll have to try that then.

How well do these splitters work?

Fan Y Power


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I'll have to try that then.
> 
> How well do these splitters work?
> 
> Fan Y Power


they usually work just fine....I have two of them In my other pc running my R4's


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> they usually work just fine....I have two of them In my other pc running my R4's


I may give these a shot, not a fan of Molex and just adds more to the cables.


----------



## wermad

I've used a few Y-cables and some hubs w/ multiple R4s (up to eight of them). Just make sure you don't go over the controllers max wattage on a single channel or the psu amperage (check the manual for rail/rails output).


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I may give these a shot, not a fan of Molex and just adds more to the cables.


Have you thought about investing in a good fan controller? I have two 140mm Cougars up front, a 120mm Cougar out back, and I only run my 140's when gaming/benching, which also helps keep the dust down. Not all fan controllers completely turn off though, so if that is something that interests you, pay attention to the specs.

I am tired of looking at this bump. I want a smooth top. Proceed to party.


----------



## duce

I hate that darn bump to. Found a piece of plexiglass an just sat it on top.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Have you thought about investing in a good fan controller? I have two 140mm Cougars up front, a 120mm Cougar out back, and I only run my 140's when gaming/benching, which also helps keep the dust down. Not all fan controllers completely turn off though, so if that is something that interests you, pay attention to the specs.
> 
> I am tired of looking at this bump. I want a smooth top. Proceed to party.


I haven't thought about getting a fan controller, about how much do those run?

That is awesome if you can create a flat top panel, I hate that bump on it.


----------



## Ramsey77

I use a Lamptron FC5-V2, which ran me around $65, and it's built like a freakin tank. 30 watts per channel, and goes from 0-12v.

Progress, but I won't be able to finish until Wednesday:


----------



## Kuudere

I wish I was able to do that kind of stuff, but I don't have the tools for it to really work properly =w=


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> I wish I was able to do that kind of stuff, but I don't have the tools for it to really work properly =w=


Buy a Dremel tool, and a bunch of grinding discs. Your layout and prep is key, but yeah, having the tools is nice. Bought this set to mod my Cosmos with back in 08.


----------



## wermad

I can't really cut straight with my rotary tool. With some patience and care, a good jigsaw w/ a high tpi can work really straight cuts (especially w/ a guide).


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I can't really cut straight with my rotary tool. With some patience and care, a good jigsaw w/ a high tpi can work really straight cuts (especially w/ a guide).


Unfortunately, there really isn't a good way to cut the top off with a jigsaw. That was what I originally had planned to do. Now what to do with this:



This really makes it easier to handle:



And for anyone whose interested, this is what I used to trim it out with: (style 6) #8507K14

http://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/119/3767/=mstg22


----------



## RobNL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I'll have to try that then.
> 
> How well do these splitters work?
> 
> Fan Y Power


If you connect the sickleflow to the motherbord you will get a grinding noice in time.


----------



## Ramsey77

Fit test:


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Fit test:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks great, Ramsey you have PM


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> looks great, Ramsey you have PM


Thanks. I'm anxious to get my mesh now. I don't think anyone's done a mesh window before.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Thanks. I'm anxious to get my mesh now. I don't think anyone's done a mesh window before.


There was me presuming you were putting perspex there, what kind of mesh are you getting?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Fit test:


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> There was me presuming you were putting perspex there, what kind of mesh are you getting?


I bought a 24" X 24" piece of "Perforated Steel" from McMaster. It looks similar to this:



EDIT: LINK


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobNL*
> 
> If you connect the sickleflow to the motherbord you will get a grinding noice in time.


What makes you say that? I have three of these running six fans off my MSI p55gd65. Its been running strong for three years now.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Fit test:


looks really good man







i was curious about the extra holes on the outside? are going to use them for mounting the window tight? some allen head screws might look pretty good out there.


----------



## RobNL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> What makes you say that? I have three of these running six fans off my MSI p55gd65. Its been running strong for three years now.


Many people have a clicking and/or grinding sound at low speeds, myself includet.
Just Google for sickleflow clicking there are a few forums about it.
Nice for you, your not one of them.
do you juse a controller? Because that will solf the problem.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Finally had the time and energy to replace my dead AX860 with my new RAM replacement from Corsair, so I was happy to get a fresh retail boxed one. Still makes that weird "click" noise everytime it turns on and off but so far, all is working well and it better stay that way.

I forgot how much of a royal PITA this case can be when you have to go below deck to do work, made me wish I had a tower again after ripping everything apart and putting it back together in layers that this case requires. I still like it, but thank God I don't take my PC's apart unless I have to


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Fit test:


That looks slick but, whats with the holes?


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Finally had the time and energy to replace my dead AX860 with my new RAM replacement from Corsair, so I was happy to get a fresh retail boxed one. Still makes that weird "click" noise everytime it turns on and off but so far, all is working well and it better stay that way.
> 
> I forgot how much of a royal PITA this case can be when you have to go below deck to do work, made me wish I had a tower again after ripping everything apart and putting it back together in layers that this case requires. I still like it, but thank God I don't take my PC's apart unless I have to


glad to see you got your new one back....didnt seem to long? i hate rewiring myself ,but thats beause we are picky,lol.

are you sure its not your sound card that makes the clicking? just curious because i thought mine was making that sound,and it turned out to be my sound card when i booted.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> That looks slick but, whats with the holes?


It's not done. I am waiting on my mesh panel, and those are the holes that will mount it to the top. Our purchasing agent at work forgot to add my order to hers, so now I have to wait until Wednesday to finish it up.


----------



## wthenshaw

Cracked out my _real camera_ and took a couple photos, click for larger image, you know the drill guys


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobNL*
> 
> Many people have a clicking and/or grinding sound at low speeds, myself includet.
> Just Google for sickleflow clicking there are a few forums about it.
> Nice for you, your not one of them.
> do you juse a controller? Because that will solf the problem.


No sir! I have them running off the MOBO with a Y-splitter.


----------



## Faster4Run

Hellow everyone who are enjoying the mod of this "funny Lan Box" !!

In Japan, this Lan Box product was available at the begining of Feb 2013. Then, a friend of mine purchase it. Therefore, his experience modification for this Lan Box is about 3 months after buying it - replacing from HAF 932.
But, his idea is unique as never seen, so let me introduce it you Today.

Major modification for his dream Hand-made PC:

1) Establish the smoke-stack structure like Silverstone's PC case - Just use of Hot-Air-Flow inside
Therefore, the new front panel ( that was top-side-panel before) can be attached the 14cm fan inside as shown .


2) Attach the radiator of Intel RTS2011LC on the left-side-panel


3) For the use of " the smoke-stack structure", make the sw kit on the Slot#7 cover
As shown below, this sw kit is highly helpful - instase ose of original fron-panel.


I hope this explanation is helpful for other reader who want to mod this product .


----------



## ihatelolcats

im getting a resonance in my case with it on its side. anyone else dealt with this?


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Finally had the time and energy to replace my dead AX860 with my new RAM replacement from Corsair, so I was happy to get a fresh retail boxed one. Still makes that weird "click" noise everytime it turns on and off but so far, all is working well and it better stay that way.
> 
> I forgot how much of a royal PITA this case can be when you have to go below deck to do work, made me wish I had a tower again after ripping everything apart and putting it back together in layers that this case requires. I still like it, but thank God I don't take my PC's apart unless I have to


Wow, you have WAY too much room with that dinky little PSU.







Try a 1200w and we can compare PITA stories.









Great looking sleeve work there.







I know without a doubt that I wouldn't have the patience to do that.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> glad to see you got your new one back....didnt seem to long? i hate rewiring myself ,but thats beause we are picky,lol.
> 
> are you sure its not your sound card that makes the clicking? just curious because i thought mine was making that sound,and it turned out to be my sound card when i booted.


Positive, it's the psu, none of my sound cards have done that over the years and neither have my antec psu's


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> Great looking sleeve work there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know without a doubt that I wouldn't have the patience to do that.


Not my work or patience, their bit Fenix extensions


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Fit test:


Looks sweet











Found some scrap pieces of clear I had lying around. Might switch to a clear window since my controller is pretty much useless at this point.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Looks sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found some scrap pieces of clear I had lying around. Might switch to a clear window since my controller is pretty much useless at this point.


Thanks. I am putting mesh back in mine.


----------



## linkhunter

hey guys long time no see i just got GTX 660 Ti with 3 GB for my HaF XB and sold my old card GTX 460 just after 15 min on dba is like ebay here in denmark and in two week gonna buy Intel SSD 520 Series 240GB


----------



## TyNiX

Hello guys!

Been checking this post for a while and I finally managed to make some pictures of my build. The case caught my attention when a national retailer made a review of it as a test bench and I said to myself : "Gotta have that







" so after pulling some strings cause it was Out of stock in my country I managed to get one from the importer( I work in the IT&C business) and now I am selling my old case an Enermax Hoplite ECA3220. Ok enough about that here are the pics and the specs:

MB: Asrock 990FX Extreme4
CPU: FX-8150 (water cooled with stock water cooler)
GPU: Sapphire Radeon 7970 Vapor-X 3GB 384bit
RAM: 8GB Corsair XMS3 2000Mhz
HDD: 1TB Dell Black Enterprise 7200RpM(got it for like 50$) cause it came from a hotplug but it was on S-ata and was to remove from the hot plug
SSD: 128GB OCZ Vertex 4
PSU: Cooler Master M2 Silent Pro 850W 80+ Silver
FANS: 5 Cooler Master 120mm Sickleflow(red leds), 2 Cooler Master 80mm transparent (red leds) on the bottom back, 1 200MM Cooler Master on top(can't remember the code







)
DVD-RW: Asus etc etc I don't really care anyway
















Customised one side panel with a filter and a fan to blow on the GPU it can be seen in the pictures. That let's call hit desk,holder, stand







it's custom made with black and red stripes to match the case







(didn't pay anything for it anyway , was made by a customer for having a good business together).

Where I live this build would cost almost twice as much as in the US so it was a big finnacial effort from me to make and I hope you guys like it. Thank you and have a pleasant day/night !


----------



## Hal NL

Hey guys,

I've been thinking and thinking about my WC setup and although I constantly keep thinking of different setups every other day, I think I pretty much narrowed it down to what could be a workable solution. I had a closed loop WC setup in the past and as this will be my first custom loop, I'd hope I could get some advice from those of you whom, without a doubt, have tons of more experience in this field. My to be cooled hardware will be:

- i7 950 with a yet to be decided block (leaning towards an EK Supreme HF)
- Asus Rampage II Extreme north and south bridge with an EK-FB RE2
- 6 ram sticks with an EK-RAM Monarch X6
- 2, quite possible 3 graphics cards with full cover blocks

My res and pump will most likely be a Koolance 452x2 V2 with an XSPC RS 240 and an yet to be decided 120mm rad in push/pull to do the cooling. With these 5-6 block that will have to be cooled, will an 240 and 120 rad do the job, or are more rads needed? The res/pump bay I have in mind supports both 2 separate loops or 1 loop with 2 d5 pumps in series. Will either of the 2 be enough to get the job done? I was thinking something like:

res/pump > 240 > cpu > nb/sb > ram > 120 > card1 > card 2 > card3 > res/pump

Or if it has to be 2 loops:
res/pump1 > 120 > cpu > nb/sb > ram > res/pump1
respump2 > 240 > card 1 > card 2 > card 3 > res/pump2

Am I on the right track with this setup, or does it need major rethinking? Would love to hear some advice on it!


----------



## Buxty

Seeing as some others have posted some awesome looking water setups, I wanted to know if anyone could pretty much help me get to grips what would be a good start for changing or half-changing from air, to water cooling. My set up at the moment is all air, however i'll be getting a GTX660 and was wondering if there was a worthwhile way to do it all.

Sorry if im rambling


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Fit test:


That is awesome, how long did it take you to do that?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> That is awesome, how long did it take you to do that?


Just a couple of hours so far. It will be done Wednesday or Thursday hopefully.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hal NL*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been thinking and thinking about my WC setup and although I constantly keep thinking of different setups every other day, I think I pretty much narrowed it down to what could be a workable solution. I had a closed loop WC setup in the past and as this will be my first custom loop, I'd hope I could get some advice from those of you whom, without a doubt, have tons of more experience in this field. My to be cooled hardware will be:
> 
> - i7 950 with a yet to be decided block (leaning towards an EK Supreme HF)
> - Asus Rampage II Extreme north and south bridge with an EK-FB RE2
> - 6 ram sticks with an EK-RAM Monarch X6
> - 2, quite possible 3 graphics cards with full cover blocks
> 
> My res and pump will most likely be a Koolance 452x2 V2 with an XSPC RS 240 and an yet to be decided 120mm rad in push/pull to do the cooling. With these 5-6 block that will have to be cooled, will an 240 and 120 rad do the job, or are more rads needed? The res/pump bay I have in mind supports both 2 separate loops or 1 loop with 2 d5 pumps in series. Will either of the 2 be enough to get the job done? I was thinking something like:
> 
> res/pump > 240 > cpu > nb/sb > ram > 120 > card1 > card 2 > card3 > res/pump
> 
> Or if it has to be 2 loops:
> res/pump1 > 120 > cpu > nb/sb > ram > res/pump1
> respump2 > 240 > card 1 > card 2 > card 3 > res/pump2
> 
> Am I on the right track with this setup, or does it need major rethinking? Would love to hear some advice on it!


According to your setup You are def on the right track. I would recommend the two loop setup for two reasons:
1) Two loops will allow the system to maintain a better pressure within. With the water (coolant) not having to travel as far your flow rate will be much better.
2) Having two loops is nice if something fails its easier to replace failed components in separate loops or clean separate loops if needed.

As far as your flow chart idea, I think you have the most effecient setup. I would prob recommend getting the RX240 and an RX120 as they are thicker radiators and would potentially offer a little better cooling. I have 30mm radiators and I am going to replace them with 45 or 60mm radiators because I believe I can get better temps with it.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Seeing as some others have posted some awesome looking water setups, I wanted to know if anyone could pretty much help me get to grips what would be a good start for changing or half-changing from air, to water cooling. My set up at the moment is all air, however i'll be getting a GTX660 and was wondering if there was a worthwhile way to do it all.
> 
> Sorry if im rambling


Depends if you want custom loop or closed loop


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Depends if you want custom loop or closed loop


A custom loop is where you can expand it to whichever components you want to add in and a closed is for the cpu right? Well i'd want to see how much a custom is


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> A custom loop is where you can expand it to whichever components you want to add in and a closed is for the cpu right? Well i'd want to see how much a custom is


Custom loop: You buy all the individual parts and construct yourself, where it is your responsibility to check for leaks etc, more expensive but better cooling, and more aesthetically pleasing

Closed loop, manufacturer sealed, no maintenance, warranty, cheaper, not always as good cooling, or good looking

Note: you can by a closed loop water cooler for GPUs, I'm sure arctic cooling do one

If you wanted you could by something like a H80i or H100i for your CPU, and then buy another and custom mount it to your GPU, so long as you make sure you have room for your radiators.


----------



## Hal NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge7161*
> 
> According to your setup You are def on the right track. I would recommend the two loop setup for two reasons:
> 1) Two loops will allow the system to maintain a better pressure within. With the water (coolant) not having to travel as far your flow rate will be much better.
> 2) Having two loops is nice if something fails its easier to replace failed components in separate loops or clean separate loops if needed.
> 
> As far as your flow chart idea, I think you have the most effecient setup. I would prob recommend getting the RX240 and an RX120 as they are thicker radiators and would potentially offer a little better cooling. I have 30mm radiators and I am going to replace them with 45 or 60mm radiators because I believe I can get better temps with it.


Thanks Dgeorge7161!

It's always good to hear that you're on the right track. Since I haven't decided which graphics cards I will be getting, I can already make a start with the cpu loop. Regarding your advice to go with RX radiations, I will definitely go for the RX120 at the rear, but about the RX240 I have some doubts. I measured the space on my motherboard and due to the placement of the atx power connector, I have about 70mm of space for a radiator and fan and therefore, an RX240 would not fit in a push/pull configuration. Would it be better to go for an RX240 push setup, or would an RS240 in push/pull be better? Maybe also necessary to add, these 2 radiators with fans will be the only fans installed in the case. So would an RX240 in push and an RX120 in push/pull as exhaust be enough, or with that in mind would an RS240 in push/pull create a better airflow?

Also, to make things even more complicated, due to the 70mm that I have, EX and AX radiators would also fit...so many different options to go with! I plan to use ap-15s as my fans, btw. My aim is to get a configuration with as little noise as possible.


----------



## mavisky

If I could do mine over again I'd probably go with a swift apogee drive 2 cpu block , 120 rad, 240 rad, and then a microres mounted near the Ram on the fronf of the housing. I think this makes for the cleanest top side loop.

If you want to use a bay reservoir then I'd consider also adding in a small dual 80mm rad on the bottom floor because the case is sort of radiator limited.


----------



## Hal NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> If I could do mine over again I'd probably go with a swift apogee drive 2 cpu block , 120 rad, 240 rad, and then a microres mounted near the Ram on the fronf of the housing. I think this makes for the cleanest top side loop.
> 
> If you want to use a bay reservoir then I'd consider also adding in a small dual 80mm rad on the bottom floor because the case is sort of radiator limited.


Wouldn't the 120 and 240 be sufficient to do the job..? The area for the 80mm fans is blocked off as I installed my optical drive there, to have the space for the bay res. As for the apogee drive, I don't think that would really work for me as I need to cool 5-6 blocks right?


----------



## mavisky

You're asking a lot of what is only 360 worth of rad space to cool the nb, sb, cpu, ram, and gpu. I know that with my 240 on my two 560ti's they seem to be just fine on the single 240, but my H80 modded with a reservoir can struggle at times with my oc'ed FX-8350.

Dont' get me wrong I like this case, but if you have the overclocking / watercooling bug this case doesn't provide the most room for radiators. It's truly a lan box/ test bench. A lot of people are buying this because it's "different", but not necessarily good for what they're trying to accomplish with their rigs. Do you really need the optical drive permanently installed? The extra rad space may help and for you the Apogee Drive II may not be the best option with all those blocks, but it's going to be hard to wedge a pump in the basement that will flow enough with the optical drive there. I've currently got my pump right where your drive is.


----------



## Hal NL

Thanks for your input Mavisky, really appreciate it.

The bay/res that I have in mind houses 2 d5 pumps that can run in series, so as the 2 bays combine both the reservoir and 2 pumps, that just leaves the issue of having enough rads for the job. Since you think the RX120 will not provide enough for the cpu, nb/sb & ram, would it help if I changed the loop? Maybe put the cpu with 1 graphics card on the RX120, opting for perhaps a larger rad (I believe an RS360 would fit as well, right?) so put the 2 remaining graphics cards, the nb/sb and ram in an loop with an RS360? Or would that still be asking too much of the radiators..?

***edit***

Or maybe I'm thinking too complicated, what if the RX120 with the cpu would be combined with either the nb/sb or the ram, and whichever goes out of the loop joins the other loop, would that work?


----------



## Buxty

Ignore me problem solved. Brute force won in the end.


----------



## mavisky

Unless you're really really overclocking the ram it should get enough airflow from the fans on the front radiator to keep it cool. The case is awfully small for two loops.

If i were you i'd get that bay res you're looking at and then do the following.

One 120mm rad on the rear housing - i mounted one of my push/pull fans to the outside of the case to give me more room internally.
One 360mm rad modded to fit into the front housing. Someone already did this a few pages back and it just barely fits. Not sure that you're going to do about outside fans unless you swiss cheese the front housing.

With this setup you'd be able to cover the cpu, gpu, nb, sb, ram, and probably 2 graphics cards. I really think you're in the wrong case if your goal is a heavily water cooled rig with 3 gpu's. There's just not enough space for everything you want and not enough ways to keep everything cool. If I added any more parts to my rig I can guarantee you that I'd be selling this case in a heartbeat for a full-sized tower capable of holding an e-atx mobo and multiple 360 rads.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Houston we have a problem...
> 
> I just got my new EVGA GTX660 and it will not line up with the slots on the back of the case its as if the motherboard isnt fitted correctly but it is! Putting it in the nearest PCI slot to the cpu is out of the question as the dvi ports will hit the slot separator straight on. In the second its acceptable but as soon as i go to put a retaining screw in it tilts making it visably wrong. Any ideas?


PIctures?

That board is almost identical in layout to my Asus M5A99FX Pro R.20 and I have a 560 in my top slot and it all lines up perfectly for me. Is it possible that you could loosen the screws on the mobo about 1 turn, adjust it to fit the opening and then re-tighten the screws down?


----------



## Hal NL

Thanks Mavisky!

The 3rd gpu isn't exactly necessary - it's more of a "if it would fit it'd be great". What you suggest, would you put that on 1 loop or 2? As far as I can visualize, there should be enough space for a 2 loop system. I bought this case not so much with the thought in mind that I "need to cram it full with wc", more so because I dig the look of the case. It's working as it is right now, just trying to look into what else I can do with it. Anything that will work, great! My goal is not so much to push it to great oc results, it's more to create a quiet, nice looking system.

About the 360mm radiator...would it be a no-go if I would put 2 12mm fans on their original spot outside the case as push, and place 3 12mm fans inside the case as pull? The fans would not align with each other, but as the air gets pushed through the fins, I'm thinking that it shouldn't hurt the performance much that the fans aren't aligned? Only the 6mm on both sides of the rad get cooled a bit less as they are only pulling.


----------



## Samurai707

As far as necessary... why do you want to cool your NB, SB and the RAM? Seems highly unnecessary to me...

if the 120 and 240 are in one loop, you can cool your CPU and GPUs fine... I just haven't seen the point of RAM and mobo watercooling for anything other than "aesthetics"... The Samsung wonder ram doesn't even have a heatsink and is cooled perfectly fine by chassis fans.


----------



## Hal NL

That would indeed be mostly for aesthetics. I already have a nb waterblock laying around for this motherboard, so as I thought of making a custom loop, it seemed only logical to include that in the loop as well. Then I noticed that I could get my hands on a block that would cool both nb and sb, so why not use that. Oh and while I'm at it, might as well replace the airflow cooler on my ram as well. And thus the aesthetic thought was born.

My cpu and gpu are not aesthetic though, as I am mainly doing this wc setup to bring the noise down to as low as possible. So you're suggesting one loop, would I be correct to assume the following:

bay/res > 240 > cpu > 120 > gpu x2/3 > bay/res

One of my questions of earlier today remains: as I have about 70mm space for the 240 radiator, would an RX240 with push setup be better, or an RS240 in push/pull? Or perhaps, as those would fit as well, an EX240/AX240 in push/pull? The fans on both radiators will be the only fans I plan on installing, so with the 120 as push/pull as exhaust, which of the above would be best to recommend..? I plan on using some ap-15s to keep the radiators cool.

Thanks everyone for all the advice I've gotten so far!


----------



## mavisky

If you get some flat top screws or even the rubber pull through mounts you may be able to mount the exterior 120 fans to the front of the case although that would limit you to only attaching the radiator to the front of the case via the two screws on each end. If so I'd cut a small bracket out of aluminum to help spread the load a little more across the front of the case especially since you'll be cutting into it.

I don't see the need to run 2 loops instead of one. I've got two loops only because I started with a single modded H80 with this case before watercooling my GPU's. I'd have to re-route all my lines as well as replace my cpu block and 120 rad to convert it to a single loop and with a kid on the way the wife keeps a close eye on any purchases I make.


----------



## mavisky

Honestly if noise is your concern I'd consider a different case for your build. With my 240 and 120 on my twin 560's and single fx8350 I run most of my fans on high while gaming (including that noisy and fast 2500rpm corsair fans on the cpu). To reduce noise you need square footage on the radiator and this case is definitely limited.


----------



## Hal NL

Right now I have 2 3870x2 top cards in my case which, when they run at full load, sound worse than a 20 year old vacum machine. I control them a bit with rivatuner, but that seems to reset to 100% every now and then. I dont mind a bit of noise, anything that is less then what I'm hearing now will be great! I don't expect to get a perfectly silent pc when I switch to wc as I can also see where the limitations of this case are. But as I like this case and I'd like to once again have a wc'd pc, I'm willing to settle for some compromises


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> PIctures?
> 
> That board is almost identical in layout to my Asus M5A99FX Pro R.20 and I have a 560 in my top slot and it all lines up perfectly for me. Is it possible that you could loosen the screws on the mobo about 1 turn, adjust it to fit the opening and then re-tighten the screws down?


It was just as if the mobo PCI slots where wonky but i kinda re-fitted the motherboard tray and rammed it in and it worked.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hal NL*
> 
> Right now I have 2 3870x2 top cards in my case which, when they run at full load, sound worse than a 20 year old vacum machine. I control them a bit with rivatuner, but that seems to reset to 100% every now and then. I dont mind a bit of noise, anything that is less then what I'm hearing now will be great! I don't expect to get a perfectly silent pc when I switch to wc as I can also see where the limitations of this case are. But as I like this case and I'd like to once again have a wc'd pc, I'm willing to settle for some compromises


Granted this is a heavily modded case but this is what someone did to make an extra Radiator fit in the case. Also you can see that they have three GPU's and a heftily overclocked CPU.

I have one Loop currently with an FX-8350 Overclocked to 5 GHZ and my temps stay ~45-50 Degrees under full load. I just recently purchased a 120 rad and water blocks for my SLI GTX 670 FTW's as the fans on my GPU's are stupid loud.

Edit: Help if i Provide the Link http://themodzoo.com/forum/index.php?/topic/118-project-green-machine/page-7


----------



## Ramsey77

I originally wanted a flat top so I could stack my Amp on top, but I think I like it this way. Thoughts?


----------



## BVM

Just a quick update on how she looks now.

http://s17.photobucket.com/user/BVM03/media/PC/XB003-1_zpsb1902fd8.jpg.html

http://s17.photobucket.com/user/BVM03/media/PC/XB002-1_zps93f86ed3.jpg.html


----------



## Ramsey77

Looks great, but I would ditch the zip ties you have for some of the tiny black ones. They would pretty much disappear with the corrugated black tubing. Other than that it looks cool.


----------



## BVM

I am getting ready to tear it all apart. I am going to send out the panels and chassis to get it hydro-dipped. I have some neat mods knocking around in my head that I want to try.









Plus, I need to learn how to sleeve all the cables properly. I want all the wires cut/extended to perfect lengths as well.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I originally wanted a flat top so I could stack my Amp on top, but I think I like it this way. Thoughts?


mount the amp in the bottom of the pc...that would be something to see


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I originally wanted a flat top so I could stack my Amp on top, but I think I like it this way. Thoughts?


Going to be doing the same thing soon, my dad's *loaning* (I'm basically storing them for him) his old Wharefedale E50 speakers so will have to have the amp and cd player to stack under the haf-xb.


----------



## WOOKZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hal NL*
> 
> Right now I have 2 3870x2 top cards in my case which, when they run at full load, sound worse than a 20 year old vacum machine. I control them a bit with rivatuner, but that seems to reset to 100% every now and then. I dont mind a bit of noise, anything that is less then what I'm hearing now will be great! I don't expect to get a perfectly silent pc when I switch to wc as I can also see where the limitations of this case are. But as I like this case and I'd like to once again have a wc'd pc, I'm willing to settle for some compromises


Limitations with this case only lie in your imagination 240 rad front 360 rad front @ 60 mm including fans 110 mm fit with a bit of effort brian white put one in the floor and then you can fit a 120 or 140 rad in the back with also a bit of thought so endless just look outside the square.


----------



## bond32

Anyone with a water loop put a dual 80mm rad below? I'm considering it, just getting the tubing routing would be difficult.


----------



## bond32

Anyone with a water loop put a dual 80mm rad below? I'm considering it, just getting the tubing routing would be difficult.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Anyone with a water loop put a dual 80mm rad below? I'm considering it, just getting the tubing routing would be difficult.


Someone on here had pictures of one, not sure they ever mounted it or not. It was a couple 5-6 pages back by now probably. I've long considered one since my pump is right there anyways.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Someone on here had pictures of one, not sure they ever mounted it or not. It was a couple 5-6 pages back by now probably. I've long considered one since my pump is right there anyways.


Seems to me like the best use of that space and mounting holes. There's 2 really nice ones on frozencpu.com one of which is pretty thick. Not much airflow down there but it is close to the video cards, perhaps the first heat dump from them would be in that small rad.


----------



## wermad

How much clearance do you have w/ top mounted fan(s) and large cpu coolers? (ie ~170-175mm tall).


----------



## GuestVeea

Went ahead and grabbed a better camera. Previous pictures looked really bad.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> How much clearance do you have w/ top mounted fan(s) and large cpu coolers? (ie ~170-175mm tall).


I think there was someone who said their cm hyper 212 didn't fit with a 200mm fan up top, I could be wrong though.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I think there was someone who said their cm hyper 212 didn't fit with a 200mm fan up top, I could be wrong though.


It was me. Not even close to fitting.


----------



## CaptainZombie

I added the Corsair H60 and it works like a charm. I also moved the fans from outside of the case in the front grill to the inside, which seems to have helped a little bit and I also have lowered the speed of the fans in the tuning utility for my mobo.

I plan this weekend to take out the white fan in the exhaust with a Corsair SP120 and I might even place the 2 fans back outside the grill since I have lowered the fan speeds which might not be too bad.

I just need to tidy up some of those cables in the front a little bit.




For those that bought the top window panel, are you liking it so far?


----------



## Xozat

All my parts arrived a few hours ago! But I wasn't home to sign for them, So now I have to wait a few hours before picking them up. This shall be a fun build, I'm considering doing a build log (Pics and stoof).


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xozat*
> 
> All my parts arrived a few hours ago! But I wasn't home to sign for them, So now I have to wait a few hours before picking them up. This shall be a fun build, *I'm considering doing a build log* (Pics and stoof).


----------



## JAM3S121

I really want to buy this case, I am just curious.. do the side panels scratch pretty easily? I had a CM storm scout as my first case and i remembered it getting pretty roughed up quickly... same with the side window which really did not look great for awhile. I know the cm parts store sells almost every part pretty cheap though.

Really considering it for a haswell rig, a swiftech h220 would fit easily right


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I really want to buy this case, I am just curious.. do the side panels scratch pretty easily? I had a CM storm scout as my first case and i remembered it getting pretty roughed up quickly... same with the side window which really did not look great for awhile. I know the cm parts store sells almost every part pretty cheap though.
> 
> Really considering it for a haswell rig, a swiftech h220 would fit easily right


The coating on this case is pretty rugged stuff. It's a powdercoat not paint, and it's pretty thick. I've had mine since they came out, and I have yet to have any kind of scratches or visible wear. Still looks factory fresh.


----------



## GaMbi2004

For the ppl asking about W/C for this case, I thought I would throw in my two cents

I recently switched some components in my case and here is my results


changed from: 2x140mm + 1x120mm BitFenix Spectre PRO and HW-Labs Black Ice - GTX 280
to: 3x120mm Noctua NF-F12 and HW-Labs Black Ice GTS 240
witch improved my temps a great deal and left my build dead silent!

1x240 rad (30mm thick / 30FPI)
1x120 rad (30mm thick / 30FPI)
3x120 fans

Under W/C
Q6600 2.4 @ 3.0
Nvidia GTX 275
Prime95 running over night: 45-50 degrees (compared to around 60 with old fans / rad)

I would guess one or two more GPUs wouldnt bring the temps up too much?

My build log can be found Here if anyone is interested


----------



## Raid-The-Roach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> For the ppl asking about W/C for this case, I thought I would throw in my two cents
> 
> I recently switched some components in my case and here is my results
> 
> 
> changed from: 2x140mm + 1x120mm BitFenix Spectre PRO and HW-Labs Black Ice - GTX 280
> to: 3x120mm Noctua NF-F12 and HW-Labs Black Ice GTS 240
> witch improved my temps a great deal and left my build dead silent!
> 
> 1x240 rad (30mm thick / 30FPI)
> 1x120 rad (30mm thick / 30FPI)
> 3x120 fans
> 
> Under W/C
> Q6600 2.4 @ 3.0
> Nvidia GTX 275
> Prime95 running over night: 45-50 degrees (compared to around 60 with old fans / rad)
> 
> I would guess one or two more GPUs wouldnt bring the temps up too much?
> 
> My build log can be found Here if anyone is interested


Man, that's a pretty slick build you have right there








I am nearly finished with my W/C, should be complete on Monday, after EK sends me the right freakin' length SLI adapter for my cards...

What kind of tubing did you get? Brand and size-wise, I mean.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raid-The-Roach*
> 
> Man, that's a pretty slick build you have right there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am nearly finished with my W/C, should be complete on Monday, after EK sends me the right freakin' length SLI adapter for my cards...
> 
> What kind of tubing did you get? Brand and size-wise, I mean.


Cheers









You can see all the components used for this in my build log that I linked to







there are also some more pics








but just to make things easy: XSPC High Flex - 19/12,7mm (3/4''OD 1/2'''ID)- UV-Blue


----------



## Raid-The-Roach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see all the components used for this in my build log that I linked to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are also some more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but just to make things easy: XSPC High Flex - 19/12,7mm (3/4''OD 1/2'''ID)- UV-Blue


Nice! That's the same size I'm using, although I'm going with UV Green MasterKleer tubing. In my planning, I have noticed that this particular sized tubing doesn't like to bend too much, or at least my brand doesn't.

Question about your build, though. What is your loop order for your W/C? You have a lot of long running tubing through there.


----------



## GaMbi2004

ress->pump(in the basement)->240->CPU->120->GPU->back to ress
Come on ;D they are not that long.. ok two of them are (240->CPU and GPU->ress) but having those long, will allow me to have the rest really shot








flow seams good
I AM thinking about getting some angle fittings for some of the components.. that would bring down the length of some of the tubes.

yea, they don't kink easy, or tough I had a sharp bend from ress to pump that kinked on me







fixed easy with a bit shorter tube / softer bend
but then again, I havent tried any other tubes.

suggesting another loop?

*edit* oh, you mean that they DO kink easy when bend?
Mine doesn't.. one of the main reasons I chose them.


----------



## sascha1102

Hello, from Germany. I'm following this Club since the Beginning at End of November 2012 and now I'd like to join the club I've got my HAF XB since 3 weeks and nearly completed my build. pictures will folloow soon.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Hello, from Germany. I'm following this Club since the Beginning at End of November 2012 and now I'd like to join the club I've got my HAF XB since 3 weeks and nearly completed my build. pictures will folloow soon.


Welcome! Looking forward to pictures. If you have any questions, just post them, and I'm sure someone will have the right answer for you.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Hello, from Germany. I'm following this Club since the Beginning at End of November 2012 and now I'd like to join the club I've got my HAF XB since 3 weeks and nearly completed my build. pictures will folloow soon.


Welcome to the Club!







cant wait to see how it turns out ^^ how about some pre info? what hardware is going in? going for air or water cooling? stuff like that ^_^


----------



## sascha1102

Sure, here is my build until now. Pictres follow tomorrow.

*Case*
CM HAF XB with window top

*Board*
Asrock Fatality Z77 Performance

*CPU*
Intel Core I3 - 3225 at stock 3300 MHz

*Cooler*
Corsair H60 with Akasa Apache 120mm fan (at rear as exhaust)

*RAM*
4 x 4GB Crucial Ballistix with red/green LED

PSU
NZXT Hale Power 90 white - 80+ Gold 650W

*SSD/HDD*
SSD Samsung 830 - 128 GB
HDD 2,5" Toshiba 120 GB
HDD1, 3,5" WD 1,5 TB
HDD2, broken, will be replaced with WD green 2 -3 TB

*Case Fans*
stock CMfans removed - too loud and bearing rattling
now front 2 x 120mm Silverstone black fans 1200 RPM - will be replaced soon against 2 Akasa Apache or Venom 140mm fans
bottom: 1x 80mm akasa ultra quiet fan orange as exhaust
right side panel at downer front part: 1x Silversatone 120mm fan with removable dustfilter outside

*other Hardware*
- Terratec PCI tv card with video and audio in
- 4x USB 2.0 PCI card
- Creative X-FI Titanium soundard
- front in both 5,25" bays: Antec Veris Media Display with buttons
- fan controler 1: Zalman ZM-MFC3 with power load display (left side panel lower front)
- fan controler 2: Bitfenix Recon black - (left side panel upper front)

*LEDs*
- in roof 3 LED stripes (each 9 LED) with colour change (from Ikea)
- under front 1 LED Stripe as above
- on rear left and right outside 2 of these LED stripes - the other 2 are behind my monitor

*optical Drives*

2 x 5,125" internal DVD Burner (LG and Sony) - are build in my older case Silverstone Grandia GD-08 under the HAF XB
1x external DVD Burner slimline slot - in.

complete bottom is with sound absorbing insulation mats (excepted under the PSU) both sidepanels inside also complete with the mats. - so very quiet

... more tomorrow, when pictures follow


----------



## sascha1102

I'm not using my build for gaming. Just as media PC for tv watching , videos cutting , music recortding and as media player. There for until now no extra graphins card. the on board Intel HD4000 is till now enough. In future I'm looking for a Simple card when I want 2 more monitirs or tv's installed, pasrallel with the onboard card


----------



## Ramsey77

My flat top mesh panel is done. I will post some pics of it installed when I get home tonight. I think it turned out well. What say you?


----------



## Xozat

Well after 4 hours yesterday putting my computer together and cable managing (It looks okay for a first build) I have completed my setup, Just have to find the camera...
I can't remember where I put it.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> My flat top mesh panel is done. I will post some pics of it installed when I get home tonight. I think it turned out well. What say you?


Awesome bro! great looking mesh and clearly a skilled hand put it in!


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Awesome bro! great looking mesh and clearly a skilled hand put it in!


Thanks man, I appreciate it. Pretty anxious to see it on the case.


----------



## sascha1102

Hey Josimar. You could give gack your HAF XB with the Top Mesh and buy a HAF XB, where the Window panel is directly included. For example here in germany Caseking.de
They also deliver to nearly all countries within Europe. The price differencxe between the mesh and window version is just 5 euro more. also you cam get dammed cases, if you want it quieter. deliverytime is also very quick.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josimar*
> 
> guess if i cant get one, will just return to mya phantom case


Hey Josimar. You could give gack your HAF XB with the Top Mesh and buy a HAF XB, where the Window panel is directly included. For example here in germany Caseking.de
They also deliver to nearly all countries within Europe. The price differencxe between the mesh and window version is just 5 euro more. also you cam get dammed cases, if you want it quieter. deliverytime is also very quick.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> My flat top mesh panel is done. I will post some pics of it installed when I get home tonight. I think it turned out well. What say you?


Looks fantastic.. Bet it looks even better installed


----------



## Xozat

The computer after picking it up from the post office.

Unboxing all the pretties.

Dismantling the case to add Push/Pull and the parts.

Power Supply, SSD, DvD Drive and Hard-Drives hooked up and in!

Motherboard in and powered up.

Fans, Radiator, CPU and Ram all connected, Excuse the cable mess, It's controlled in the end.

Big ass Graphics Card that's the same size as my forearm.

Glamour shot of the insides.

Final Setup!


Specs:

HAF XB
Intel I7-3770K
Corsair Vengeance 16GB
Radeon 7970 3GB
ASRock Z77 Extreme4
Samsung 128GB SSD
2TB Hard-Drive
Blu-Ray DvD Drive
Corsair H100i
Corsair 750M Power Supply

Coolermaster QuickFire TK
Razer Naga
Razer Carcharias


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Thanks man, I appreciate it. Pretty anxious to see it on the case.


I can't wait to see it, that is so professional looking too, great job.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Xozat
Congrats m8! clean looking build there







is it running ok too?


----------



## Xozat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Xozat
> Congrats m8! clean looking build there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it running ok too?


Actually I'm getting some screen tearing in League of Legends which I'm currently trying to fix, I've tried Graphics Drivers and different setteings e.g Vsync etc. But having no luck so far.


----------



## wermad

Screen tearing is more prevalent in amd cards. Try using a different dvi cable, ?

edit: what refresh rate does your monitor show?


----------



## Xozat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Screen tearing is more prevalent in amd cards. Try using a different dvi cable, ?
> 
> edit: what refresh rate does your monitor show?


Running 60Hz on my monitor, Tried 2 cables and the same result.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xozat*
> 
> Running 60Hz on my monitor, Tried 2 cables and the same result.


Try the hdmi connection if you can. Weird issue but I know it can happen w/ the amd 7xxx series. One of the reasons why I abandoned quad 7970s.

Is vsync on through CCC? i would turn it off from there and use the games option.

If you still have no luck, hit up the 79xx club thread


----------



## Ramsey77

Installed:


----------



## wermad

^^^^


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Installed:


Yep...I was right it does look even better installed


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Installed:


That looks great, how long did it take you to mod the top?


----------



## Ramsey77

A few hours so far. I did run into trouble sliding the top on though. I will have to notch the very back frame rail out to allow the nuts (holding the mesh in place) to sit down inside so I can slide the top forward. It was an oversight on my part, but I think this will be the easiest way to fix it. I'll have to gut my XB out yet again, but it shouldn't take too long with a Dremel and a cut off wheel. I cheated and took the pic with just the screws sitting in their holes.


----------



## Ramsey77

A better pic:


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> A few hours so far. I did run into trouble sliding the top on though. I will have to notch the very back frame rail out to allow the nuts (holding the mesh in place) to sit down inside so I can slide the top forward. It was an oversight on my part, but I think this will be the easiest way to fix it. I'll have to gut my XB out yet again, but it shouldn't take too long with a Dremel and a cut off wheel. I cheated and took the pic with just the screws sitting in their holes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> A better pic:


I will hand it to you, that is an excellent job that you did there. Hopefully with the the next revision of this case, we get a flat glass top panel. Plus I would not mind if the case was also a few inches shorter in height, but with a flat top there might not need to be a few inches taken off. I'd love to see Cooler Master tackle a HTPC case that could be called the HAF XB Jr. which could live along side the HAF XB.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> A better pic:


Good work Ramsey. What made you opt for mesh over perspex though?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Good work Ramsey. What made you opt for mesh over perspex though?


Just wanted to do something different.


----------



## Raid-The-Roach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> ress->pump(in the basement)->240->CPU->120->GPU->back to ress
> Come on ;D they are not that long.. ok two of them are (240->CPU and GPU->ress) but having those long, will allow me to have the rest really shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flow seams good
> I AM thinking about getting some angle fittings for some of the components.. that would bring down the length of some of the tubes.
> 
> yea, they don't kink easy, or tough I had a sharp bend from ress to pump that kinked on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fixed easy with a bit shorter tube / softer bend
> but then again, I havent tried any other tubes.
> 
> suggesting another loop?
> 
> *edit* oh, you mean that they DO kink easy when bend?
> Mine doesn't.. one of the main reasons I chose them.


First off, sorry for the late reply, work has been busy









I've just mounted my Pump in the basement, basically the same location as yours (those pumps are so damn big, that's the only feasible location), although I am mounting my Res on the door, as some other members have posted in the past. My loop will be Res>Pump>240>680SLI>120>CPU>Res. I don't like the length between the CPU and Res, I might switch it up, but in my brain that order makes the most sense. I have heard many times that loop orders do not matter, but I can't help but to test it myself. Ideally, for the least amount of tubing, I should have bought one of those X-Flow Slim Radiators for the front. One port on each side of the Rad makes life so much easier in this case.

But yes, angled fittings saved my life. All of mine were BitsPower, and I had purchased 10 regular, x4 45's and x2 90's, which seems to be just the right amount. A few more 45's wouldn't hurt, though









I'll post some pics when I have everything put together, should be Monday. Still waiting on my damn EK SLI Water Bridge.


----------



## Raid-The-Roach

Question for everyone and/or anyone.

I have seen many people bring up the Dust Filter/Mesh in the front grill. Are these items really necessary, and if anyone has removed them, have you seen a difference in airflow or more dust in your case?


----------



## wthenshaw

double post


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raid-The-Roach*
> 
> Question for everyone and/or anyone.
> 
> I have seen many people bring up the Dust Filter/Mesh in the front grill. Are these items really necessary, and if anyone has removed them, have you seen a difference in airflow or more dust in your case?


This merely depends on your environment and your question has just prompted me to remove mine, hope these photos help answer your question

Click for bigger image, you know the drill

Note amount of light passing through mesh with filter


Not amount _more_ light passing through mesh without filter


Dust left on filter since I cleaned it last week. fans at 800 rpm intake at all times


Hope this helps


----------



## sascha1102

the NZXZ HALE 90 fits perfect into the case.

two more front USB included





integrated RGB LEDs in various colours - the blus LED in front left Mesh corner is the power LED

my 2 DVD Burners in another Case integrated



putted 2 Vandalism buttons in the left side for poewwer and reset. the front buttons are disabled


120mm behind dust filter to cool the 2 3,5" HDDs

Pictures from insede coming soon (have to do new photos because they were crappy quality


----------



## sascha1102

Here now the 2nd pics part from inside and complete rig











between the inside left side panel and the MB trail I'll plan to put a bulkhead inside, then I have again a clean look and you cant't see any more cables at the left










rear with 2 LED stripes set to yellow (warm white)


----------



## sascha1102

my complete setup for now


----------



## Raid-The-Roach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> This merely depends on your environment and your question has just prompted me to remove mine, hope these photos help answer your question
> 
> Click for bigger image, you know the drill
> 
> Note amount of light passing through mesh with filter
> 
> 
> Not amount _more_ light passing through mesh without filter
> 
> 
> Dust left on filter since I cleaned it last week. fans at 800 rpm intake at all times
> 
> 
> Hope this helps


You are awesome! That helps a lot. I might pop off my dust filter and try it out. I live in the middle of the desert, though, which is just awful. I might even pull off the wire mesh grill, and just leave the plastic. Might look funny, I'm not quite sure. I am not finished with my watercooling,I'll post pics with the mesh off and get your guys' opinion.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> My flat top mesh panel is done. I will post some pics of it installed when I get home tonight. I think it turned out well. What say you?


That looks awesome. very good work. I personaly prefer a Window top because I prefer a nearly closed als quiet system


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raid-The-Roach*
> 
> First off, sorry for the late reply, work has been busy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just mounted my Pump in the basement, basically the same location as yours (those pumps are so damn big, that's the only feasible location), although I am mounting my Res on the door, as some other members have posted in the past. My loop will be Res>Pump>240>680SLI>120>CPU>Res. I don't like the length between the CPU and Res, I might switch it up, but in my brain that order makes the most sense. I have heard many times that loop orders do not matter, but I can't help but to test it myself. Ideally, for the least amount of tubing, I should have bought one of those X-Flow Slim Radiators for the front. One port on each side of the Rad makes life so much easier in this case.
> 
> But yes, angled fittings saved my life. All of mine were BitsPower, and I had purchased 10 regular, x4 45's and x2 90's, which seems to be just the right amount. A few more 45's wouldn't hurt, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some pics when I have everything put together, should be Monday. Still waiting on my damn EK SLI Water Bridge.


Cant wait to see it! I was thinking about 680SLI myself but I'm afraid of the lack of radiator surface.. cant wait to see your temps!
I don't see a Build Log anywhere? how about making a thread under Water Cooling or something?







take lots of pics!


----------



## Raid-The-Roach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Cant wait to see it! I was thinking about 680SLI myself but I'm afraid of the lack of radiator surface.. cant wait to see your temps!
> I don't see a Build Log anywhere? how about making a thread under Water Cooling or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take lots of pics!


I'll make one. This computer has migrated from a 650D to the HAF XB, and from a now-broken 660Ti to two of those EVGA 4GB 680's. I bought the EK Full Cover Blocks, so hopefully it'll do well.

I'll make a build log when my lazy self gets back home from work, and I'll link it here.


----------



## shortmaneighty2

That custom top looks really good, would love to be able to do something like that but i am just not brave enough to start cutting into my new case lol


----------



## shortmaneighty2

Hi huys, I have had my case for a few days now and i love it. I have ordered a window top and some red wiring. Can any of you guys recommend a good fan for the gelid gx-7 as i want a red led instead of blue


----------



## shortmaneighty2

some more pics









I haven't built a pc in about 10 years, In fact, The last pc i built had an AMD thunderbird cpu in it! I am starting to get back into it so thought the HAF XB would be a good starting point.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi huys, I have had my case for a few days now and i love it. I have ordered a window top and some red wiring. Can any of you guys recommend a good fan for the gelid gx-7 as i want a red led instead of blue


Hi it depends where you live.

Good fans with red led for an air cooler are
- Bitfenix Spectre pro (120 / 140mm) with red LED (10-15 €)
- Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV14A-R 140mm - red (no 120mm) with 18 LEDs and more light options - very expensive (about 28 €)
- Prolimatech Aluminium Vortex Silver Wings, Red LED - 140mm (my personal favourite - perfect for air coolers) - with 13 aluminium blades (22 €)


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a Ikea Expedit as PC Table - no bad idea.
> 
> I like the position of the on/off switch in the 5,25" bay for your 2 kathods . are the kathods from sharkoon or lamptron?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> That custom top looks really good, would love to be able to do something like that but i am just not brave enough to start cutting into my new case lol


Buy a replacement OEM mesh panel from CoolerMaster. $10 + shipping.


----------



## shortmaneighty2

i am in the uk, I have had a brief look but i have read the wing 12 pl fan is a good fan so don't want to change it just for the colour and suffer on temps.

Thanks, Tbh i am limited in tools at the moment so i didn't really have many places i could put it. I was going to install it next to the front usb but now it is in i like it


----------



## speedytech7

Well guys, it's been fun following all your awesome builds. This club introduced me to OCN and I thank you all for that. But, I just changed my build and decided to switch cases as well.


----------



## shortmaneighty2

yeah i think that is what i will do, i love the case but the only thing that let's it down for me personally is the small mesh window on the top. I want a much bigger window so i can see all the component's without taking the lid off.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> i am in the uk, I have had a brief look but i have read the wing 12 pl fan is a good fan so don't want to change it just for the colour and suffer on temps.
> 
> Thanks, Tbh i am limited in tools at the moment so i didn't really have many places i could put it. I was going to install it next to the front usb but now it is in i like it


It's a good position and next to the usb ports the power switch would not really fit really good, because the cables in the switch are too long and not flexible enough. your position is perfect in my opinion - just if you need the 2nd 5,25" bay, you've got to think about another position.


----------



## shortmaneighty2

yeah i like it, I was thinking about that myself but if i find a fan controller or something that would use the bay i would probably remove the dvd-rw as i can always just use an external one as i rarely use it anyway









I was just looking at the prolimatech which looks great but the only problem is it is a 140mm and i don't know if i would struggle getting it on the cooler or not.


----------



## vaporizer

heres some pics of my XB. i have made a couple simple mods to make it my own and have a few more to do. i made some boo-boo's while using the tools, but the CM store is cheap to replace the panels if i want to. it is the first case i have bought in a long time as i have built my last few cases from scratch. i still have a while before i fill it with my goodies. it will get watercooled. w/c components will be outside of the case. i will post a pic when it's done. i hope to be added to the club.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> heres some pics of my XB. i have made a couple simple mods to make it my own and have a few more to do. i made some boo-boo's while using the tools, but the CM store is cheap to replace the panels if i want to. it is the first case i have bought in a long time as i have built my last few cases from scratch. i still have a while before i fill it with my goodies. it will get watercooled. w/c components will be outside of the case. i will post a pic when it's done. i hope to be added to the club.


Wow, that's my style. Very cool mods. the top window I like most. side windows are also cool, but from inside it looks as they were fixed with hot glue. 3,5" hdd cage in bottom also cool.

what is it in the front left where orig. are 2x 5,25" bays. is it a 3bay drive cage with hot swap. if yes, which company.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> what is it in the front left where orig. are 2x 5,25" bays. is it a 3bay drive cage with hot swap. if yes, which company.


THIS ONE


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> THIS ONE


thanks, now just have to find where i can get in in germany


----------



## jonablanco19

hello how are you, after waiting one month to the end I get the case.


----------



## humayunh

Hey Guys!

I've finally built my new PC and ready to join the HAF XB club! Pictures soon... =D
But before that i had a quick question, i have a H100i installed with the Corsair fans Pulling and the original CM fans which came with the PC Pushing. After installing the H100i, the case got a lot louder. I want to ask for those who have H100i's, is it okay (and recommended) to connect the CM casing fans to the Corsair Header for power? Right now they are being powered by Molex connectors. I am hoping that if i do this, i'll be able to slow them all down using corsair link?


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *humayunh*
> 
> Hey Guys!
> 
> I've finally built my new PC and ready to join the HAF XB club! Pictures soon... =D
> But before that i had a quick question, i have a H100i installed with the Corsair fans Pulling and the original CM fans which came with the PC Pushing. After installing the H100i, the case got a lot louder. I want to ask for those who have H100i's, is it okay (and recommended) to connect the CM casing fans to the Corsair Header for power? Right now they are being powered by Molex connectors. I am hoping that if i do this, i'll be able to slow them all down using corsair link?


Hey, first I myself have no 100 or 100i, but my brother. First you're right. you have to put all fans to the corsair link. molex is not working correct, because always with full power. Then another issue is, that you use different fans. on a radiator all 2 or 4 fans should have the same pressure. therefor you should buy 2 corsair fans, as included - but they are really extremely loud. or, if you have the money for it, you should buy 4 new fans that are optimised for static pressure and not so loud. my brother is till next week in holiday, then I could ask him what fans he is using, hope I could help you a little bit


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Hia. just got myself a new cas HAF XB, and off all the cases i've had i think this is greatest! so many possibilities. oh and im norwegian might have some words written wrong. Hope to join this club.
heres a few pictures of it









New case great price and even greater design and my old one, realy like HAF

So it begins, tearing it down and wow the design and engineering are awesome. plenty of space for mods. Here im placing the E-ATX mb the chop said it wouldnt fitt pffft fits perfect. if you want a bigger hole for cable management on the left side. just grind som metal and woila.
hmm mb,tool, and arm beads from the kids same color. ^^

used my old H60 its ok for now. new msi 660t PE i might go sli soon. and this chip for my hdds i might just take it off. my hdds keeps vanishing. and yes the molex connector is in the right spot ^^ not upside down. hmm besides that everything is stock for now. need some ideas on what mods i should do next.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludvigsen08*
> 
> and this chip for my hdds i might just take it off. *my hdds keeps vanishing.* and yes the molex connector is in the right spot ^^ not upside down. hmm besides that everything is stock for now. *need some ideas on what mods i should do next.*


Mine was doing the same exact thing, and Coolermaster sent me the revised PCB for free under warranty. You just have to fill out a warranty claim on their website.....and Welcome to OCN, and the HAF XB club! If you want some ideas on what to mod, just start at the beginning of this thread and start reading/looking at pictures. We have some really cool XB's in here.


----------



## wthenshaw

Ramsey: t77snapshot should just hand this thread over to you, you practically already own it as (in my opinion) you give the most helpful advice.


----------



## Ramsey77

Naw, it's his thread. I just like to be helpful. Lol, eventually I will have my 250 rep and my OC'd account.


----------



## BENSON519

Added another 660 and a coolermaster n520 cpu cooler.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> 
> 
> Added another 660 and a coolermaster n520 cpu cooler.


Wow, you don't see an N520 that often. How is it working out for ya?


----------



## BENSON519

Seem
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Wow, you don't see an N520 that often. How is it working out for ya?


Seems to be working great. Bitfenix spectro pro 140mm blowing towards the cpu cooler and stock fan sucking air out in the back Wanted another bitfenix spec pro 120 but its tough to see them in stock. I only paid $15 for the cooler so I am happy


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> Seem
> Seems to be working great. Bitfenix spectro pro 140mm blowing towards the cpu cooler and stock fan sucking air out in the back Wanted another bitfenix spec pro 120 but its tough to see them in stock. I only paid $15 for the cooler so I am happy


Yeah, this case really helps out the air coolers.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Yeah, this case really helps out the air coolers.


Except for us AM3+ with top to bottom orientated backplates (well played AMD) if I were to use my Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro it would have terrible airflow. Shame really as I was thinking of selling my H80 and going back to air too, my Freezer 13 Pro only got like a months usage so it's sat back in its box now.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Yeah, this case really helps out the air coolers.
> 
> 
> 
> Except for us AM3+ with top to bottom orientated backplates (well played AMD) if I were to use my Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro it would have terrible airflow. Shame really as I was thinking of selling my H80 and going back to air too, my Freezer 13 Pro only got like a months usage so it's sat back in its box now.
Click to expand...

pretty sure that's arctic cooling's fault, not AMD


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> pretty sure that's arctic cooling's fault, not AMD


Any tower will hit the same problem due to AM3+ mounting bracket


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> pretty sure that's arctic cooling's fault, not AMD
> 
> 
> 
> Any tower will hit the same problem due to AM3+ mounting bracket
Click to expand...

my motherboard "Supports AM3+ 32 nm CPU"


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> my motherboard "Supports AM3+ 32 nm CPU"


Well, _almost_ any tower cooler, but thanks for the pic, I may have to invest in one if i decide to sack my H80. I have such high ambient temps in my room my Phenom idles around 35. Got much lower temps with the Arctic cooler


----------



## WOOKZ

I am now running on airfor now until I get some tubing and a better pump and res .
also waiting for my xfire card to arrive in mail.Soz about poor lit photo taken from poor quality phone.
May I please be added to the club ThankQ.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WOOKZ*
> 
> 
> 
> I am now running on airfor now until I get some tubing and a better pump and res .
> also waiting for my xfire card to arrive in mail.Soz about poor lit photo taken from poor quality phone.
> May I please be added to the club ThankQ.


Is that three fans in the front of there? are you running a 360 rad?


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Is that three fans in the front of there? are you running a 360 rad?


It looks like he is running on air atm.. but that is one interesting question.. is it even possible to fit a 360 radiator with modifications? anyone got experience with this? pics? links?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> It looks like he is running on air atm.. but that is one interesting question.. is it even possible to fit a 360 radiator with modifications? anyone got experience with this? pics? links?


What i meant was he said running on air _for now_ and noticing the fans in the front i wondered if he was putting in a 360 rad.

In answer to your question it has been done on one build, but it was placed in the bottom blowing upwards, where the 5.25 and 3.5 drives are


----------



## GaMbi2004

I think I've seen that too







Would be way cooler to have it fitted in the front tho. I hope that is what's going on here








If so.. lets see some pics! I might wanna go down that road too ^_^


----------



## WOOKZ

HW Labs 360 60mm GTX is in the front here is some shots










Sorry if they are not perfect dont have a real camera this is quite a fattish rad so I don't think any one would have a problem
with a thinner model radiator. I intend to put three fans inside for push pull there is just enough room and if not SYTHE 120 slipstreams
would defiantly fit with room to spare ,regards .


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WOOKZ*
> 
> HW Labs 360 60mm GTX is in the front here is some shots
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if they are not perfect dont have a real camera this is quite a fattish rad so I don't think any one would have a problem
> with a thinner model radiator. I intend to put three fans inside for push pull there is just enough room and if not SYTHE 120 slipstreams
> would defiantly fit with room to spare ,regards .


Awesome!!







Was the trimming of the front necessary ? and does it still come on as normal?
This looks exactly like what I want ^_^


----------



## Raid-The-Roach

Hey guys, so I've nearly completed my build








I am just having a hard time deciding on some UV lighting. I'm trying to stay away from inverters, those things are awful. I also need to replace the raystorm LEDs with green ones. Here are some crappy iPhone pics


----------



## wermad

^^^^ Very nice







What dye/liquid are you running?


----------



## Buxty

I thought it was time i actually stopped being lazy and drooling over others rig's and post my own for your enjoyment! My new panel came this morning after i had the pleasure of running down the street in my underwear after the UPS truck, and if i say so myself i don't think i did a bad job for a first build. I took the easy root and bought a NZXT sleeved LED kit







i'm sorry but if i can't eat it, i haven't got a huge amount of motivation!.

Lemme know what you guys think and i hope this lets me join the club even though mines quite minimalistic in comparison to others


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raid-The-Roach*
> 
> Hey guys, so I've nearly completed my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just having a hard time deciding on some UV lighting. I'm trying to stay away from inverters, those things are awful. I also need to replace the raystorm LEDs with green ones. Here are some crappy iPhone pics


Looking rly good! Wouldn't mind some more photos though, I wanna be able to see the entire loop







Also, did you run some temp tests yet? I rly wanna know how that SLI kit is doing with only 360mm of radiator.. the front 240 is push/pull config?
I cant wait till you get your own build log with all the info / pics collected in one place









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I thought it was time i actually stopped being lazy and drooling over others rig's and post my own for your enjoyment! My new panel came this morning after i had the pleasure of running down the street in my underwear after the UPS truck, and if i say so myself i don't think i did a bad job for a first build. I took the easy root and bought a NZXT sleeved LED kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sorry but if i can't eat it, i haven't got a huge amount of motivation!.
> 
> Lemme know what you guys think and i hope this lets me join the club even though mines quite minimalistic in comparison to others


where is the LED strip mounted? on the top panel? looks really good! think im going for that too







One kit was enough?
Also.. is the new top window bigger then the old mesh version? sort of looks like it on those pics ?

*Edit*
Also.. did you get the 1 meter or 2 meter kit? I would guess 1 meter would be enough?


----------



## Buxty

Its mounted on the rails that the panels latch onto if that makes sense, i thought that would be better than me making my own and having the job of fixing them onto the panels which i didnt want







I went for one metre and it does the back, right and front. Two metres would be nice but its bright enough without being too obvious and i'd have had more than i'd know what to do with. Pics below, i layed the windowed one on the mesh one and its exactly the same dimensions in everyway


----------



## Raid-The-Roach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> ^^^^ Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What dye/liquid are you running?


I'm using some generic distilled water, and a silver kill coil. No additives or anything in my loop








I am using some MasterKleer UV Dark Green tubing, which came out beautifully.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Looking rly good! Wouldn't mind some more photos though, I wanna be able to see the entire loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, did you run some temp tests yet? I rly wanna know how that SLI kit is doing with only 360mm of radiator.. the front 240 is push/pull config?
> I cant wait till you get your own build log with all the info / pics collected in one place


And thanks! I should have a build log documented some time this weekend, just depends on how crazy everything gets.
I did run some temp tests, I'm running a push/pull on my front 240mm, and just a pull on the back 120mm (I ran out of longer screws for the smaller rad, need to make a trip to Lowes). With my 3770K at 4.5ghz and at 1.31v, I'm sitting at about 35C idle, and about 45C on load. My GPU's have a slight overclock through the EVGA Precision tool, and those sit at 30C and 27C, and on load bump up to 40C each or so.
I'm using Cougar Vortex fans on a controller, and the front push/pull is running at about 60%, and the 1 back fan running at about 75%. All of these temps, too, are with the case all opened up, for leak testing. I'm sure I can get slightly better temps when I close up the case and get some screws for that last fan.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Its mounted on the rails that the panels latch onto if that makes sense, i thought that would be better than me making my own and having the job of fixing them onto the panels which i didnt want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went for one metre and it does the back, right and front. Two metres would be nice but its bright enough without being too obvious and i'd have had more than i'd know what to do with. Pics below, i layed the windowed one on the mesh one and its exactly the same dimensions in everyway


Dont you find them to be a little too dim? i had a 1 meter and found it was being overpowered by my blue led fans so i went ahead and bought some SMD LEDs and mounted them all the way round the inside edge on sets of three with regular spacing. now the colours look right


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Dont you find them to be a little too dim? i had a 1 meter and found it was being overpowered by my blue led fans so i went ahead and bought some SMD LEDs and mounted them all the way round the inside edge on sets of three with regular spacing. now the colours look right


They aren't the brightest thing in the world no, but i've had bright LED's in my old case and i kind of got bored of them







I just like them to glow slightly so i can look inside and have a looksee.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raid-The-Roach*
> 
> I'm using some generic distilled water, and a silver kill coil. No additives or anything in my loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using some MasterKleer UV Dark Green tubing, which came out beautifully.
> 
> And thanks! I should have a build log documented some time this weekend, just depends on how crazy everything gets.
> I did run some temp tests, I'm running a push/pull on my front 240mm, and just a pull on the back 120mm (I ran out of longer screws for the smaller rad, need to make a trip to Lowes). With my 3770K at 4.5ghz and at 1.31v, I'm sitting at about 35C idle, and about 45C on load. My GPU's have a slight overclock through the EVGA Precision tool, and those sit at 30C and 27C, and on load bump up to 40C each or so.
> I'm using Cougar Vortex fans on a controller, and the front push/pull is running at about 60%, and the 1 back fan running at about 75%. All of these temps, too, are with the case all opened up, for leak testing. I'm sure I can get slightly better temps when I close up the case and get some screws for that last fan.


That is insane! Those temps are awesome! didn't think 360mm of rad would be enough..
Too bad I haven't got my window top panel yet, I might fry my PC after this info







lol.
I assume that the temps was with fans at 60% and 75% ?
How did you test load temps? gaming or ? and for how long? I'm interested in temp after prolonged load, CPU and 2xGPU at the same time







(an hour or so should be sufficient)
what rads are you using? sorry if I missed it in earlier post..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> They aren't the brightest thing in the world no, but i've had bright LED's in my old case and i kind of got bored of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just like them to glow slightly so i can look inside and have a looksee.


agree.. im not going for anything too bight ether ^_^ but I think I will go for the 2 meter version since it is only 25% extra..
Thx for the pic's and info!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> They aren't the brightest thing in the world no, but i've had bright LED's in my old case and i kind of got bored of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just like them to glow slightly so i can look inside and have a looksee.


In essence they aren't too bright, which is why i spaced them out and used less, to reduce the light.


----------



## Raid-The-Roach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> That is insane! Those temps are awesome! didn't think 360mm of rad would be enough..
> Too bad I haven't got my window top panel yet, I might fry my PC after this info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> I assume that the temps was with fans at 60% and 75% ?
> How did you test load temps? gaming or ? and for how long? I'm interested in temp after prolonged load, CPU and 2xGPU at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (an hour or so should be sufficient)
> what rads are you using? sorry if I missed it in earlier post..


Yes sir, those temps were with those fan speeds. And load temps were with Unigen Valley, ArmA III on Highest both running, using Handbrake on a movie, iTunes playing music, and a few other utilities open at the same time. I feel like that's a good way to test load, and if that isn't I don't know what is,








I turned off Valley after it finished for better FPS in ArmA, but it was running for about 2 hours, so it's doing better than I even expected.
Rads are a Magicool 240mm Slim and a EK XT 120mm. I'll have full details on my build log when I get that going.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> In essence they aren't too bright, which is why i spaced them out and used less, to reduce the light.


Oh i see i'm being slow today haha! I think i went for the NZXT ones because i was unsure the white would be a good bet and at a cheap price i took the plunge but i'll definitely be experimenting soon...the amount of awesome stuff here i've got some ideas


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raid-The-Roach*
> 
> Yes sir, those temps were with those fan speeds. And load temps were with Unigen Valley, ArmA III on Highest both running, using Handbrake on a movie, iTunes playing music, and a few other utilities open at the same time. I feel like that's a good way to test load, and if that isn't I don't know what is,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I turned off Valley after it finished for better FPS in ArmA, but it was running for about 2 hours, so it's doing better than I even expected.
> Rads are a Magicool 240mm Slim and a EK XT 120mm. I'll have full details on my build log when I get that going.


That is so cool m8.. just the info I needed ^^ seams like the same setup I have.. guessing (always knew) my q6600 or my motherboard is defective and produces a lot of heat.. it is good for now, but hoping temps will drop once I get my new haswell build!
I just ordered the light and a window top








was about to make my own window top.. it probably would have looked a bit cooler (bigger window, flat top) but it would cost me more then an original windowed top panel + a lot of work







so ended up buying the CM version


----------



## Raid-The-Roach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> That is so cool m8.. just the info I needed ^^ seams like the same setup I have.. guessing (always knew) my q6600 or my motherboard is defective and produces a lot of heat.. it is good for now, but hoping temps will drop once I get my new haswell build!
> I just ordered the light and a window top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was about to make my own window top.. it probably would have looked a bit cooler (bigger window, flat top) but it would cost me more then an original windowed top panel + a lot of work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so ended up buying the CM version


I bought the windowed top, and since I've never used a dremel before, or did some modding other than drilling a few holes, I'm going to butcher the old mesh top and see if I can make a flat window on top.

Since we are all on the subject of lighting, does anyone have some good suggestions for some UV lighting?? I'd like to avoid using those big ol' inverters if possible, and I've heard that LED's aren't exactly UV, and just basically purple. Ideally, I'd use one of those old Sun sticks, but they stopped making those.


----------



## Dominate4life

Just finished the paint job on the HAF XB. Will upload when fully finished! Love this case for my new Media Center/Server.


----------



## Raid-The-Roach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominate4life*
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished the paint job on the HAF XB. Will upload when fully finished! Love this case for my new Media Center/Server.


That is beautiful


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominate4life*
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished the paint job on the HAF XB. Will upload when fully finished! Love this case for my new Media Center/Server.


Looks good! Great Job







+Rep Did you paint the sides too?


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominate4life*
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished the paint job on the HAF XB. Will upload when fully finished! Love this case for my new Media Center/Server.


Trade....please......


----------



## Dominate4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Looks good! Great Job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +Rep Did you paint the sides too?


Yep! The part that has the mesh look was painted white! I shall post when fully finished. Thanks man!


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominate4life*
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished the paint job on the HAF XB. Will upload when fully finished! Love this case for my new Media Center/Server.


that looks great. nice work, it's the perfect amount of white.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> that looks great. nice work, it's the perfect amount of white.


I agree. I want moar pics nao.


----------



## Xozat

What's a good Temp my CPU should be running at? I have the H100i with Push/Pull and a 120mm exhaust fan with the CPU running at 20c idle and around 30c when in a game.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominate4life*
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished the paint job on the HAF XB. Will upload when fully finished! Love this case for my new Media Center/Server.


Awesome job! simple yet brilliant!


----------



## overclockerjames

finally put together the haf-xb and i'm not impressed







the cheap zalman z9 i put together last month was much easier to build and it's just a regular mid-tower not a test bench like the haf xb is suppose to be. With drives and psu buried underneath this thing would be a pain in the ass to test anything on it, the zalman would be much easier, zalman even came with thumbscrews for the motherboard!

pros:
--looks unique
--watercooling is designed to be in front, so if there is a leak it only destroys hard drives not motherboard, also less distance to travel, pumps do not need to fight gravity pushing water up to top of case
--good airflow

cons:
--psu is buried underneath motherboard
--hard drives buried underneath motherboard
--cable routing can be a pain since they have to go up and around motherboard
--only two 3.5" hdd
--no dust filters on sides, back or top
--not a good test bench since psu, hard drives are buried and difficult to get to


----------



## ihatelolcats

you have a different definition of test bench than i do


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> cons:
> --psu is buried underneath motherboard
> --hard drives buried underneath motherboard
> --cable routing can be a pain since they have to go up and around motherboard
> --only two 3.5" hdd
> --no dust filters on sides, back or top
> --not a good test bench since psu, hard drives are buried and difficult to get to


-There are more and more cases with split levels that divide the psu compartment
-Most cases bury the hdd in a cage, you still have to open the case and get to them. A few, like the xb, will offer hot swap.
-Cable routing is always a pain. Nothing new here
-Wrong case if you need multiple 3.5
-For this price, don't expect extras like filters. Its not meant to be a highend case.
-Most ppl who use this as a test bench are testing the main components. Psu testers rarely use any case to test. Hdd/ssd testers would probably use the hotswap bay.

This isn't meant to be a true test bench but a case that can double as a test bench. When i think of a test bench, its usually to test a graphics card, motherboards, cpus, and ram. These are things that are much more frequently looked for by enthusiast in reviews/comparisons. I rarely get excited about an upcoming psu or ssd compared to an upcoming mb or gpu.

In the end, if you're a regular tester, this is the wrong case for you. May I suggest this one if you're serious. Not perfect but its damn nice and its better as a test bench then the xb:

http://www.aerocool.us/strikex/strikex_air.html


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*


Kill it with fire!!

I think if someone did alot of testing they would have something like *this*.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> finally put together the haf-xb and i'm not impressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cheap zalman z9 i put together last month was much easier to build and it's just a regular mid-tower not a test bench like the haf xb is suppose to be.
> 
> cons:
> --psu is buried underneath motherboard
> --hard drives buried underneath motherboard
> --cable routing can be a pain since they have to go up and around motherboard
> --only two 3.5" hdd
> --no dust filters on sides, back or top
> --not a good test bench since psu, hard drives are buried and difficult to get to


I don't think it was "suppose to be" a test bench.. Just a LAN box with bench features. And ofc it isn't easy to put together! Nothing that looks this good, finished, ever is.
Also, all these "cons" are perfectly visible if you view the product details.. didn't you review the cabinet before ordering?









--witch is great! No heat to the rest of the system + all cables are out of sight.
--"Buried"? it is perfectly accessible after removing two finger screws. How often do you want to get to those drives? That's what the hot swap bays are for.
--witch allows you to do really neat cable management , only a plus in my book.
--I have to agree with that one. but since I only have 1 x 3.5'' (rest on NAS and SSD), thats not a problem for me








--Somewhat agree. its a cheap cab and for the money I think you get so much more in other features







and the extra filters can be bought if you really want them.
--I never owned a real test bench. but.. how is it hard to get to the PSU? the "out of back" option makes it easier then ever, imo. same goes for drives.

Looks like this case is definitely not doing it for you







but I think you will find a lot of ppl disagreeing with you in this club ;D


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Hey guys.

As a soon-to-be member of the HAF XB club, I have a question that I hope you can help me with.

With a 212 Evo (159mm.) in there, will there stil be enough clearance to mount a 200mm roof fan?
The closest I have gotten to an answer is that with the fan the max CPU cooler height is 155mm. So that would be a no.

But the thing is, that 200mm. fans don't really seen to have a "standard" thickness like for example 120's or 140's.
Cooler master's own MegaFlow 200 is 30mm. thick, while BF spectre's are 20mm. and BF spectre pro's are 25mm.

So the question is if the "max 155mm." number is based on CM's own 30mm. thick fan? If that is the case, the 25mm. and 20mm. fans should fit just fine with the 212 Evo.


----------



## Buxty

The Coolermaster MegaFlow won't fit with the Hyper 212 as i tried...and failed. Having just replaced the Mesh top for a window theres no adverse difference in cooling, its a little better actually. You might want to try a 20mm deep one as after trying to fit my MegaFlow the copper heatpipes only just hit the fan centre.


----------



## humayunh

Hey!

I think i read somewhere (but cant find it again) that the top windows scratches easily and hence i am scared to take off the original plaster wrapping from it.. =/
Does it get scratched easily? =/


----------



## Buxty

I've had mine on for a day so far and i dont think it would...unless you make a habit on putting stuff on your expensive rig


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> The Coolermaster MegaFlow won't fit with the Hyper 212 as i tried...and failed. Having just replaced the Mesh top for a window theres no adverse difference in cooling, its a little better actually. You might want to try a 20mm deep one as after trying to fit my MegaFlow the copper heatpipes only just hit the fan centre.


I assume that you mean there has been no negative difference in cooling VS. the mesh top without fan?


----------



## Buxty

Yeah sorry if i wasn't clear. I assume its down to the case being designed with a front to back airflow or something.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> I assume that you mean there has been no negative difference in cooling VS. the mesh top without fan?


I currently have mesh with 200 mm bitfenix fan and window top is on its way.. I can report on temps mesh+fan vs window in a few days









*Edit*
Oh wait.. im running W/C.. wont have as big a difference (if any) as Air Cooling might


----------



## Buxty

I think its a couple of degrees off my GPU temp down to the front fans airflow not being disrupted by the hole in the top i think. That and i think its easier to see into from the top now which i like


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I think its a couple of degrees off my GPU temp down to the front fans airflow not being disrupted by the hole in the top i think. That and i think its easier to see into from the top now which i like


It doesn't seen unlikely that the front to back airflow being disrupted (or at least less directed), could have a negative effect.
But it seems reasonable that having with the addition of the extra fan, the top mesh could be a positive feature.

Question then is if it is best used for intake or exhaust
I guess I'll have order one of the thin 200mm. fans an play around with it.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> Kill it with fire!!
> 
> I think if someone did alot of testing they would have something like *this*.


That's hardcore professional test bench imho; bland, simple, and effective. You can still have your cake and eat it too







I like this one too:



Anyone can make a simple but effective test bench. Just like anyone can buy a bland beige computer case. Most of us (like yourself) like a little flair with their setup







.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> It doesn't seen unlikely that the front to back airflow being disrupted (or at least less directed), could have a negative effect.
> But it seems reasonable that having with the addition of the extra fan, the top mesh could be a positive feature.
> 
> Question then is if it is best used for intake or exhaust
> I guess I'll have order one of the thin 200mm. fans an play around with it.


I thought so too, a few pages back i did ask if it made a different any many said so...so i thought for 10GBP i'd grab a windowed version







Lemme know how the fan setup goes though, still got the meshed one hidden away somewhere!


----------



## Ramsey77

Save your money. The 200mm fans don't make much difference either way. A couple members have tested this already. (a few thousand pages back lol).


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Save your money. The 200mm fans don't make much difference either way. A couple members have tested this already. (a few thousand pages back lol).


This.

Again, don't bother for the sake of +/- 2 degrees


----------



## Buxty

Plus it might be me being lazy, but it always annoys me having to unplug a fan everytime i remove a certain panel (which is alot with this case)


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Good points are had all around.
Perhaps I should just go for the window one instead. That might actually fit slightly better with the mods I have planned.


----------



## Ramsey77

Well, my mesh panel got figured out without having to cut anything, and my new Corsair PWM fans arrived today. So instead of doing my usual phone camera pics I thought I might play around with my good camera. Be back later, wish me luck.


----------



## Mournblade

Hey y'all! I finished building my rig so i'd love to join the club. I only have the picture from my profile, but to be honest it's not much to look at compared to some others in this group. (And YES, I have read each and every post in the thread.) I appreciate all of the goodwill and help that i've seen from everyone. I know I learned a lot. This is an excellent group!

Questions -

I saw recently that someone was able to attach three fans to the front of the case. Did that require any drilling or modification? I'd love to get a third fan up front in my own case - just cuz.
Can anyone recommend a company where I can order some anodized aluminum thumbscrews that would work well inside (mb tray and card slot brackets) the case?
I think someone else asked this, but I didn't see an answer... Can anyone recommend a good UV style case light? I've been looking here: http://www.xoxide.com/coldcathodes.html I have UV plastic thumbscrews and SATA cables, so I was thinking of adding a UV lightsource to bring out the glow. Maybe I should just stick to LED's for their brightness? (i love the glow)
Anyway, thanks to everyone for all the information and entertainment over the last few weeks. I'm loving my HAF XB.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Nice clean case








Razor stickers and LED fans are case modding too







Come to think of it.. yours is probably more modded then my case








Welcome to the club! and thx for making your signature rig before starting posting in forums ^_^


----------



## Buxty

Just wanted to pick someones brains if i may, i'm looking to upgrade to a new high-end air cooler in prep for more upgrades later in the year and because my Hyper is struggling over 4Ghz. I've been checking out threads in the air cooling section and have 75% made up my mind that a Phanteks PH-TC14PE would be a solid bet for under/around 100GBP. But the thing is i checked out Phanteks site where they list it as being 159 x 140 x 171mm (LxWxH) with dual fans, even though every image i see doesnt show the fans protruding above the HS's.

So basically, just wondering if anyone could gimme the thumbs up that it'll fit...or not, or whether im grossly missing out a cooling option.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Just wanted to pick someones brains if i may, i'm looking to upgrade to a new high-end air cooler in prep for more upgrades later in the year and because my Hyper is struggling over 4Ghz. I've been checking out threads in the air cooling section and have 75% made up my mind that a Phanteks PH-TC14PE would be a solid bet for under/around 100GBP. But the thing is i checked out Phanteks site where they list it as being 159 x 140 x 171mm (LxWxH) with dual fans, even though every image i see doesnt show the fans protruding above the HS's.
> 
> So basically, just wondering if anyone could gimme the thumbs up that it'll fit...or not, or whether im grossly missing out a cooling option.


Do you run hyper with one or two fans?

Phanteks PH-TC14PE will definitely do better since it has just about dubble the surface.

Isnt Hyper fitted with 120mm cooler? Phanteks PH-TC14PE is 140.. so even none of em has the fan protruding the top, Phanteks PH-TC14PE is still 20mm taller unless the base has been lowered? I have a hyper myself.. and it fits nicely.. I would even guess with over 20mm of headroom in this case!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709001 IMO, the profile looks like the same hight, if not lower? and the 140 mm fans ARE protruding the HS.. if you put 120's on it, it should be as low / lower than hyper.. but I think it will fit as is!

http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/case/lan-box/haf-xb.html says that the CPU cooler can be up to 180mm tall


----------



## Buxty

Yeah i push/pull my Hyper right now. The thing is it lists it as a height of 171mm with dual fans, then 160mm height without fans, and i strongly doubt they protrude at all from the pictures i've seen. Yeah there is around 20mm headroom already so i think they may have gotten the depth or width mixed up with the height.


----------



## GaMbi2004

I edited after your respond








Look again.. The fans are clearly whiter / taller than the HS..

*Edit*
Further investigation shows that the 140mm fans can be slighted further down the HS (just like the Hyper can have the fan slighted down) so some pics out there wont show fans higher than HS.. but if they are sitting dead center, they will be protruding the HS


----------



## Ramsey77

So far I like the fans, they perform well, but one is making a noise at all RPM's. I'm going to see if I can get a replacement.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> I edited after your respond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look again.. The fans are clearly whiter / taller than the HS..
> 
> *Edit*
> Further investigation shows that the 140mm fans can be slighted further down the HS (just like the Hyper can have the fan slighted down) so some pics out there wont show fans higher than HS.. but if they are sitting dead center, they will be protruding the HS


Oh yeah i see, typed in the model then height into google and a useful Phanteks diagram came up. It confirms that it is 171mm tall with dual fans fitted and the frontmost can even be raised higher to clear RAM slots. I guess the question remains...anyone with a non-modded top panel managed to fit a PH-TC14PE into their case?

EDIT: Holy damn...i posted and those pictures came up. That looks amazing. I'm looking for a black/white setup at the end of the day so it would fit perfectly. Are the stock fans with the Dark Knight any good?


----------



## GaMbi2004

Nice Ramsey77!! I never noticed that black / rad box in the front? looks like a rad







but that wouldn't make any sense :S what is it?









Buxty
I seriously doubt that Dark Knight will preform better / as well as hyper.. you wanna get something bigger if you are struggling atm..
What TIM are you using atm? that might help too


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> I seriously doubt that Dark Knight will preform better / as well as hyper.. you wanna get something bigger if you are struggling atm..
> What TIM are you using atm? that might help too


Yeah i was more swayed toward the Phanteks in all honesty especially as its around for 57GBP on sale! But i dont get paid till next week damn. I used the TIM that came with the Hyper....i know...


----------



## GaMbi2004

I would get some Arctic MX-4 or Arctic Silver 5 with the heatsink..

That's all from me today.. time to hit the hay ^^


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Nice Ramsey77!! *I never noticed that black / rad box in the front? looks like a rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that wouldn't make any sense :S what is it?*


It's a fan shroud to get the intake air to the CPU cooler and GPU more effectively. It dropped load by 2-3C. (it mainly just looks cool and covers up the entry spot for my cables.)


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> It's a fan shroud to get the intake air to the CPU cooler and GPU more effectively. It dropped load by 2-3C. (it mainly just looks cool and covers up the entry spot for my cables.)


It looks purrrrdy. Where'd ya get it?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> It looks purrrrdy. Where'd ya get it?


I made it.


----------



## Maddawgz209

Hey guys just signed up here been reading the posts last few days because im looking at ordering all my parts next week . So far im looking at

Case - Cooler Master HAF XB
Power Supply - CoolerMaster Silent Pro Platinum 1000W Power Supply - 80 Plus Platinum
Motherboard - Asus Sabertooth 990FX
Cpu - AMD FX-8350 Eight-Core 4GHz AM3+ Processor
Ram - Corsair Vengeance 32GB
Liquid cooling - Cooler Master Seidon 120XL Liquid CPU Cooler
Fans - Cooler Master Fan 120mm x 3
GPU - EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB
Ssd - Samsung 840 Series 250GB
Hd - Seagate Barracuda 7200 3TB

I have been wanting to do my processor liquid cooled but im not sure what would be better . Any tips or opinions are gladly accepted.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I made it.


Wow seriously? Done a great job. I really need to be getting into DIY mode again. This case has real potential!


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Wow seriously? Done a great job. I really need to be getting into DIY mode again. This case has real potential!


Thanks.








I have been able to tie up all of the shortcomings of this case with a little fabrication. The thing is as quiet as a church mouse when it's idle, and it can cool better than any case I have had yet. I think I will be keeping this one for awhile.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been able to tie up all of the shortcomings of this case with a little fabrication. The thing is as quiet as a church mouse when it's idle, and it can cool better than any case I have had yet. I think I will be keeping this one for awhile.


So far all i've needed is a mountain of zip ties, this case is a dream for someone with OCD! I'm with ya on that one this shifts air better than my HAF912


----------



## speedytech7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mournblade*
> 
> Hey y'all! I finished building my rig so i'd love to join the club. I only have the picture from my profile, but to be honest it's not much to look at compared to some others in this group. (And YES, I have read each and every post in the thread.) I appreciate all of the goodwill and help that i've seen from everyone. I know I learned a lot. This is an excellent group!
> 
> Questions -
> 
> I saw recently that someone was able to attach three fans to the front of the case. Did that require any drilling or modification? I'd love to get a third fan up front in my own case - just cuz.
> Can anyone recommend a company where I can order some anodized aluminum thumbscrews that would work well inside (mb tray and card slot brackets) the case?
> I think someone else asked this, but I didn't see an answer... Can anyone recommend a good UV style case light? I've been looking here: http://www.xoxide.com/coldcathodes.html I have UV plastic thumbscrews and SATA cables, so I was thinking of adding a UV lightsource to bring out the glow. Maybe I should just stick to LED's for their brightness? (i love the glow)
> Anyway, thanks to everyone for all the information and entertainment over the last few weeks. I'm loving my HAF XB.


Rhino makes some good aluminum case screws. They are in all different anodized colors too. They are like $2.50 for a set of ten of em'. I used them in my HAF build and they fit in every place a thumbscrew went without an issue. Good luck!


----------



## MasonStrom

Hey guys this is what I have done to my HAF-XB build so far. If you want to look it up and view my log so far feel free. "Delt White Build"


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasonStrom*
> 
> 
> Hey guys this is what I have done to my HAF-XB build so far. If you want to look it up and view my log so far feel free. "Delt White Build"


Link?


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Link?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1388039/haf-xb-mod-build-delt-white-build


----------



## xernox

Hello I am new to this forum, but have read some from before.

I am going to buy this case, and was wondering if a GTX 670 will fit when I have a H100i infront of it. According to readings, HAF XB supports 335mm VGA card. GTX 670 is 285mm, and the H100i is 27mm is width. So it should fit right?

Can anyone confirm this before I buy it? Thanks a lot !

EDIT: or the 770 Gigabyte measuring 287mm, does it fit?


----------



## GaMbi2004

*Edit*

Better answer below


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xernox*
> 
> Hello I am new to this forum, but have read some from before.
> 
> I am going to buy this case, and was wondering if a GTX 670 will fit when I have a H100i infront of it. According to readings, HAF XB supports 335mm VGA card. GTX 670 is 285mm, and the H100i is 27mm is width. So it should fit right?
> 
> Can anyone confirm this before I buy it? Thanks a lot !
> 
> EDIT: or the 770 Gigabyte measuring 287mm, does it fit?


Absolutely! I have a GTX 670 FTW with a 30mm radiator mounted to the front and there is plenty of room even if I wanted to add another 25mm thick fan...I don't have the pic on my phone but a few pages back I posted a picture with measurements!
I lied I found the picture its measuring distance from end of GPU to front of radiator


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> 670 and 770 will fit.. but you might have to put the fans on the "outside" witch looks better anyways..


See my previous post...should still fit with fans on inside


----------



## xernox

Thank you guys for quick answer! Time to buy a killer machine


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xernox*
> 
> Thank you guys for quick answer! Time to buy a killer machine


no problem good luck and enjoy


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xernox*
> 
> Thank you guys for quick answer! Time to buy a killer machine


And report back when you're done!


----------



## xernox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> And report back when you're done!


I sure will. This is what I'm planning on buying:

MSI Z77 MPower 1155 socket
Corsair H100i
Gigabyte GTX 770
Intel Core i5 3570k
Kingston HyperX 3k 120GB (555/510 R/W)
OCZ 650W ZS series
Haven't decided RAM yet, but i think it will be 4 x 2 GB Dominator 1600MHz, or maybe 2 x 4GB.

And some fans+HDD and of course the HAF XB









EDIT: Now that I see it, you have a EVGA 670 card, which measures 24.1cm. The Gigabyte version is 28cm, and it looks like you have 5mm spare room, don't think a 770 would fit then? (Not you ramsey)
Oh it's 5cm not 5mm, but still, that leaves less than 1cm space between the GPU and radiator.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> See my previous post...should still fit with fans on inside


Yea







we posted with few sec spacing.. changed mine to "better answer below" since you have first hand experience on the matter


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xernox*
> 
> Thank you guys for quick answer! Time to buy a killer machine


Good luck! remember to post back


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xernox*
> 
> I sure will. This is what I'm planning on buying:
> 
> MSI Z77 MPower 1155 socket
> Corsair H100i
> Gigabyte GTX 770
> Intel Core i5 3570k
> Kingston HyperX 3k 120GB (555/510 R/W)
> OCZ 650W ZS series
> Haven't decided RAM yet, but i think it will be 4 x 2 GB Dominator 1600MHz, or maybe 2 x 4GB.
> 
> And some fans+HDD and of course the HAF XB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Now that I see it, you have a EVGA 670 card, which measures 24.1cm. The Gigabyte version is 28cm, and it looks like you have 5mm spare room, don't think a 770 would fit then? (Not you ramsey)
> Oh it's 5cm not 5mm, but still, that leaves less than 1cm space between the GPU and radiator.


I would definitely use the 2x4 kit. For one, it leaves room to upgrade and for two, only using 2 out of 4 slots isn't as taxing on the IMC of your CPU.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xernox*
> 
> I sure will. This is what I'm planning on buying:
> 
> MSI Z77 MPower 1155 socket
> Corsair H100i
> Gigabyte GTX 770
> Intel Core i5 3570k
> Kingston HyperX 3k 120GB (555/510 R/W)
> OCZ 650W ZS series
> Haven't decided RAM yet, but i think it will be 4 x 2 GB Dominator 1600MHz, or maybe 2 x 4GB.
> 
> And some fans+HDD and of course the HAF XB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Now that I see it, you have a EVGA 670 card, which measures 24.1cm. The Gigabyte version is 28cm, and it looks like you have 5mm spare room, don't think a 770 would fit then? (Not you ramsey)
> Oh it's 5cm not 5mm, but still, that leaves less than 1cm space between the GPU and radiator.


Just a heads up.. you do know that haswell and z87 is released in a few days?
I would go for 2x4 gb rather than 4x2.. a courting to what I hear, less slots might give better performance and easier to OC (should you choose to do that) and makes room for upgrades.
Also, you might go with a "better" SSD.. I suggest samsung 830 or 840pro (not 840 non pro)

For the spacings, as long as there is room, you are good, should it be 1 cm or 10 cm









*Edit*
From what I hear, haswell has fixed their TIM problems from Ivy (and did sandy have that problem too?) so OCing will be easier / lower temps at high OC

Im personally waiting for haswell + MSI z87-gd65 or z87 mpower


----------



## xernox

Yeah I could wait and check out Haswell, but it won't be much better I've heard (like 10% or so) and I bet it will cost more than the Ivy does now.

The 840 is better than the HyperX I posted? The 840 Pro has R:530/W:390, much lower write than the HyperX, how is the 840 better?

I went with Gainward GTX 770 "Phantom". It looks sweet, fair price and only reaches 274mm.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Well.. you really only interested in the read speed since you wont be writing too much on the disk..
Also I did some further research.. and hyperx 3k seams to be an excellent drive! my bad..

I based my previously comment on stability, not performance.. when I bought my samsung, kingston had some pritty bad reviews.. but that seams to have changed!


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Well.. you really only interested in the read speed since you wont be writing too much on the disk..
> Also I did some further research.. and hyperx 3k seams to be an excellent drive! my bad..
> 
> I based my previously comment on stability, not performance.. when I bought my samsung, kingston had some pritty bad reviews.. but that seams to have changed!


Yeah, the new crop of SSD's are all pretty good.


----------



## xernox

Do you know when Haswell will be in stores? If they're announcing the architecture in a couple of days, it would take weeks before the stores have them. Especially here in Norway.


----------



## GaMbi2004

I think the 3. of June will be the release date since they already have products shipped to benchmark / reviews.. I guess we (I live in Denmark) will be able to buy the chips a week later~

I am fare from sure about this.. but I sure hope so


----------



## Panssarikauha

Fuaaah. New guy here. Not actually rocking the HAF XB (yet..) altho there are concrete plans to buy it before the summer is over. This seems to be the clear go-to spot for anything related to it, so here we go: CPU coolers and the top fan. So, planning to migrate my rig to the XB in a month or two. Im currently rocking the Thermalright Macho 120 (A smaller version of the HR-02) which is a 150mm high tower cooler. When I get the HAF XB I'm going to install a 200mm fan on it, which most likely will be the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm, as a black LED-less version mainly for the fact that it has the Fluid Dynamic Bearing thats supposedly far better for horizontally mounted fans, and its reasonably priced.

So the question is that these wont interfere with eachother? Quickly doing the math of 150mm+25mm = 175mm should be enough with the "Support for CPU Coolers up to 180mm!". So, can anyone confirm my logic?

Secondary question: What is the best fan configuration with the top fan? Currently planning on leaving the bottom compartment empty, with the 200mm and 3x120's on the top (2 in the front, 1 extra on the back). I would be in favor of positive airflow as I have a distane for dust, but would that require having the 200mm as an intake, as I also thought about having the 120's all as intake with everything being pulled out the top. Which might work with the CPU fan displaced to some other duty as the Macho 120 can be used as a passive especially with High Air Flow. DAHH so many options. The case is too awesome. Halp.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Welcome m8








Your logic is spot on







it should fit nicely.. but if you take a read in earlier posts (its a good read if you got the time), you will notice ppl ignoring the top fan, saying it does not give any temp improvement worth mentioning.. I got the 200mm Bitfenix spectre pro too.. and it fits well + low on noise.. but I will be changing it for a window top panel soon.

CMs own fan specs says 2x120/140 front to blow in.. the one in the back, blow out ( I personally have them both blowing in.. but Im on water cooling)
There are filters in the front too.. not in the back, hence front in, back out.

Hope this clears some stuff up for you








Take a read back in this thread when you get the time..

Best of luck.


----------



## wthenshaw

Buxty: in regards to your early question about the Phanteks.

Found this, Linkyyy


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Buxty: in regards to your early question about the Phanteks.
> 
> Found this, Linkyyy


Oh my that looks amazing...thanks for that i was preparing to hustle a company to taking it back if it didnt fit but thats brilliant that it does...also another excuse to buy new ram







or butcher my vengeance of course!


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xernox*
> 
> I sure will. This is what I'm planning on buying:
> 
> MSI Z77 MPower 1155 socket
> Corsair H100i
> Gigabyte GTX 770
> Intel Core i5 3570k
> Kingston HyperX 3k 120GB (555/510 R/W)
> OCZ 650W ZS series
> Haven't decided RAM yet, but i think it will be 4 x 2 GB Dominator 1600MHz, or maybe 2 x 4GB.
> 
> And some fans+HDD and of course the HAF XB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Now that I see it, you have a EVGA 670 card, which measures 24.1cm. The Gigabyte version is 28cm, and it looks like you have 5mm spare room, don't think a 770 would fit then? (Not you ramsey)
> Oh it's 5cm not 5mm, but still, that leaves less than 1cm space between the GPU and radiator.


Yes I have the EVGA with a smaller profile and the EVGA 770 is the same dimensions (~254mm)..with the gigabyte card you would prob have to mount fans on outside in a push configuration...my picture was just showing the space i have with my card and radiator. sorry for any mix ups but at least you know Cooler master is almost exact on their specs...card=254mm+50mm space+30mm radiator= ~334mm space


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Oh my that looks amazing...thanks for that i was preparing to hustle a company to taking it back if it didnt fit but thats brilliant that it does...also another excuse to buy new ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or butcher my vengeance of course!


I managed to remove the heatsink successfully from my vengeance when I fitted the Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro and then re fitted it when I fitted my Corsair H80


----------



## Buxty

Its either that or dig out my Ballistix set







but i've heard good things about Samsung's Green ram so i might consider that


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Its either that or dig out my Ballistix set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i've heard good things about Samsung's Green ram so i might consider that


I've tried that Samsung ram but I found very little performance difference from vengeance


----------



## Buxty

Ah okay, what would you recommend then? Should i stick with 2x4Gb 1866Mhz Vengeance or invest in something better? I'm debating whether to get the LP version just so it looks a little better


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Ah okay, what would you recommend then? Should i stick with 2x4Gb 1866Mhz Vengeance or invest in something better? I'm debating whether to get the LP version just so it looks a little better


its up to you whether you can justify the extra cost.


----------



## Buxty

When it comes to my build i can justify anything haha


----------



## Maddawgz209

Not sure if I want the evga gtx 680 classified 4gb or get the new evga sc gtx 770 2gb


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maddawgz209*
> 
> Not sure if I want the evga gtx 680 classified 4gb or get the new evga sc gtx 770 2gb


GTX680 performance increase over a GTX670 is negligible, especially for the price difference. GTX770 is a re badged GTX680, therefore i would buy neither. save yourself a heap of money and buy a Radeon 7950 and then upgrade to the rumoured 9000 series in Q4 of this year.


----------



## Maddawgz209

Ill take a look at some radeon cards after work I'm gonna be ordering all my parts to build a new desktop next week . I was looking at the amd 8 core 4.0 but intel looks pretty nice as well planned on the saber tooth board with 32gb of corsair vengeance


----------



## Maddawgz209

Case - Cooler Master HAF XB
Power Supply - CoolerMaster Silent Pro Platinum 1000W Power Supply - 80 Plus
Motherboard - Asus Sabertooth 990FX
Cpu - AMD FX-8350 Eight-Core 4GHz AM3+
Ram - Corsair Vengeance 32GB 1866
Liquid cooling - Cooler Master Seidon 120XL
Fans - Cooler Master Fan 120mm x 3
GPU - EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB
Ssd - Samsung 840 Series 250GB
Hd - Seagate Barracuda 7200 3TB

My shopping list as it was this morning


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maddawgz209*
> 
> Case - Cooler Master HAF XB
> Power Supply - CoolerMaster Silent Pro Platinum 1000W Power Supply - 80 Plus
> Motherboard - Asus Sabertooth 990FX
> Cpu - AMD FX-8350 Eight-Core 4GHz AM3+
> Ram - Corsair Vengeance 32GB 1866
> Liquid cooling - Cooler Master Seidon 120XL
> Fans - Cooler Master Fan 120mm x 3
> GPU - EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB
> Ssd - Samsung 840 Series 250GB
> Hd - Seagate Barracuda 7200 3TB
> 
> My shopping list as it was this morning


Power supply way overkill: 550 watt would give enough headroom.
are you doing video editing or any other memory intensive tasks? if not then if you're just gaming you dont need more than 8GB ram
again, the GTX680 is a waste of money and for less money and a card that would whip its metaphorical ass, you should get a 7970, or save money and get a 7950


----------



## Maddawgz209

Yeah ill take a look at the radeon later today . Good to know about the psu was just putting enough in there to not have to want for anything lol. On the ram 8gb or 16 gb what brand would you recommend / speed of the top 3 and ill look at that tonight as well


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maddawgz209*
> 
> Yeah ill take a look at the radeon later today . Good to know about the psu was just putting enough in there to not have to want for anything lol. On the ram 8gb or 16 gb what brand would you recommend / speed of the top 3 and ill look at that tonight as well


Samsung RAM

Corsair RAM

G.Skill Ram


----------



## wermad

@Maddawgz209

GTX 680 *2gb* is fine, unless you're planning to run Surround, there's no need for 4gb. There's one for sale ~$350.

I would rethink amd. Latency issues, and driver issues, etc. If you're building for the first time, get an Nvidia card. Drivers are rock stable and ready to go. Doesn't suffer from the latency issue (which we have still to get a fix from Amd). By the time they fix it, 89xx will be out. I abandoned quad 7970s plans due to driver and screen tearing problems. Should have learned my lesson with the 69xx series









This is ocn, there's no such thing as overkill (or you're in the wrong forum). 1kw psu is fine and "future proof" if you decide to upgrade to sli/crossfire.

Everything else on your list Maddawgz209 looks good.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> GTX 680 *2gb* is fine, unless you're planning to run Surround, there's no need for 4gb. There's one for sale ~$350.
> 
> I would rethink amd. Latency issues, and driver issues, etc. If you're building for the first time, get an Nvidia card. Drivers are rock stable and ready to go. Doesn't suffer from the latency issue (which we have still to get a fix from Amd). By the time they fix it, 89xx will be out. I abandoned quad 7970s plans due to driver and screen tearing problems. Should have learned my lesson with the 69xx series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is ocn, there's no such thing as overkill (or you're in the wrong forum). 1kw psu is fine and "future proof" if you decide to upgrade to sli/crossfire.
> 
> Everything else on your list Maddawgz209 looks good.


1000 watt power supply would just be a waste of money?


----------



## Maddawgz209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> @Maddawgz209
> 
> GTX 680 *2gb* is fine, unless you're planning to run Surround, there's no need for 4gb. There's one for sale ~$350.
> 
> I would rethink amd. Latency issues, and driver issues, etc. If you're building for the first time, get an Nvidia card. Drivers are rock stable and ready to go. Doesn't suffer from the latency issue (which we have still to get a fix from Amd). By the time they fix it, 89xx will be out. I abandoned quad 7970s plans due to driver and screen tearing problems. Should have learned my lesson with the 69xx series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is ocn, there's no such thing as overkill (or you're in the wrong forum). 1kw psu is fine and "future proof" if you decide to upgrade to sli/crossfire.
> 
> Everything else on your list Maddawgz209 looks good.


So if the 680 for 350 is good I'm only guessing the 770 sc for 419 would be that much better


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> 1000 watt power supply would just be a waste of money?


Not really. It would not be the optimal balance for that build, but it wouldn't be a waste.

Personally I would go for something in the 650W-750W range for that build. That should be just over double what the rig would draw at max load.
Ideally, you want your PSU to run at around 50% most of the time. That is where the majority of PSU's are most efficient and it also tends to be around the 50% mark that they start making noise. Keeping them just under that, will give you the most efficient PSU with minimal noise.

That being said, he could get away with less than 650W-750W, but going a bit over allows for future upgrades and/or OC, while still keeping the PSU in it's performance sweet spot.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maddawgz209*
> 
> So if the 680 for 350 is good I'm only guessing the 770 sc for 419 would be that much better


The 770 is a slightly upped 680 basically. With a good overclock, a 680 will match it. So there's really no advantage







If you look used, some 680s are going for ~$300-320.


----------



## Nortec

a 770 is basically an overclocked 680 and its cheaper...it will also be released with 4GB


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> a 770 is basically an overclocked 680 and its cheaper...it will also be released with 4GB


Prices for 680 are starting to fall and used ones are lower. 4gb comes in handy when you're pushing extreme resolutions. If you have plans to go Surround, then invest in a 4gb card.


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Prices for 680 are starting to fall and used ones are lower. 4gb comes in handy when you're pushing extreme resolutions. If you have plans to go Surround, then invest in a 4gb card.


Personally i would never go for a used GPU...and even if the 680 prices drop it would not be much a different so why buy something "old" when you can get something better with very little extra money...and yeah i agree with what you saying about the 4gb and since pc monitors prices are quite cheep that should be on someones upgrade list...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Personally i would never go for a used GPU...and even if the 680 prices drop it would not be much a different so why buy something "old" when you can get something better with very little extra money...and yeah i agree with what you saying about the 4gb and since pc monitors prices are quite cheep that should be on someones upgrade list...


I've purchased used most of the time. Just gotta know where and from whom to shop. Most manufacturers warranty via the serial #. Know which ones do and don't so you have a contingency plan if something goes wrong. Talk to the seller and ask for a copy of the invoice and if there's any help w/ warranty.

Cheap monitors are cheap, but you need a lot of hardware to run three monitors. Even one all might Titan can struggle to run the latest (and some earlier) games in Surround. But, there are ways to get around it. One would be to invest in what you call "old tech" or what I call last gen. There's no harm as long as it works and you're pride won't hurt much once you see the performance/dollar









I've sold and purchased quite a bit. I'm no pro but I have enough experience to know a few things. Buying used can be a good thing, as long as you do it properly. Buying new can be a bad thing as well. It goes both ways


----------



## BENSON519

To comment on 680 vs 770. If your not going to water cool your gpu, I would get the 770 with the end of the gpu being wide open to air cooling which our case "haf xb" would be perfect for with the 120 or 140mm fan blowing
directly through the 770. That's my opinion !
If you added a 2nd 770 later I don't think cooling would be an issue either the way those cards are set up


----------



## Buxty

While everyone is on the topic of GPU's is there a cost effective way of cooling a new EVGA GTX660 as it gets a tad loud under full load.


----------



## BENSON519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> While everyone is on the topic of GPU's is there a cost effective way of cooling a new EVGA GTX660 as it gets a tad loud under full load.[/quote
> My 660's run cool at 70%fan and don't seem very loud at all


----------



## BENSON519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> To comment on 680 vs 770. If your not going to water cool your gpu, I would get the 770 with the end of the gpu being wide open to air cooling which our case "haf xb" would be perfect for with the 120 or 140mm fan blowing
> directly through the 770. That's my opinion !
> If you added a 2nd 770 later I don't think cooling would be an issue either the way those cards are set up


I should say the 770 that looks like the Titan


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> While everyone is on the topic of GPU's is there a cost effective way of cooling a new EVGA GTX660 as it gets a tad loud under full load.


Water will give you a whole new world in terms of temps and noise. If you can't afford it, try an aftermarket air cooler. Should be better then most coolers.

Btw, which evga model is it? some have the stock turbine cooler which is loud and annoying while others come with a different one.


----------



## Buxty

I like the idea of water but its a little too much for me to afford the closest would be a hybrid gpu cooler from artic. The fan is the centrifugal turbine one.


----------



## Buxty

Double post /:


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I like the idea of water but its a little too much for me to afford the closest would be a hybrid gpu cooler from artic. The fan is the centrifugal turbine one.


Its the same cost as a full cover block *but* you won't have to contend w/ the extra cost of the other necessary custom water loop components.

If you're only running the one card, that seems like a great option. The closed loop would only cool the core, and the fan will cool the vram and vrm. You can add low a rpm profile to the fan to keep it quite as well as the one on the rad. I've never seen anyone with this cooler. let us know if you decide on it and post pics


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Its the same cost as a full cover block *but* you won't have to contend w/ the extra cost of the other necessary custom water loop components.
> 
> If you're only running the one card, that seems like a great option. The closed loop would only cool the core, and the fan will cool the vram and vrm. You can add low a rpm profile to the fan to keep it quite as well as the one on the rad. I've never seen anyone with this cooler. let us know if you decide on it and post pics


Tempting....it seems like the only option other than buying one of artics huge triple fan coolers. The fan would be about fifty but then theres the concern of the size of that affecting possible SLI down the line. The hybrid is only eighty in the UK which seems really cheap. I think id have to mount it in place of one of my front 140mm fans too.


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Tempting....it seems like the only option other than buying one of artics huge triple fan coolers. The fan would be about fifty but then theres the concern of the size of that affecting possible SLI down the line. The hybrid is only eighty in the UK which seems really cheap. I think id have to mount it in place of one of my front 140mm fans too.


If you go for a custom closed loop maybe you could use an 80mm rad? dont know how good they are but i saw a post about them somewhere in this thread...


----------



## Buxty

It might just be something to put up with and if i get spare cash to but the Xtreme 3 and stick with a single card rig. My mobo has a pcie all the way at the bottom of the board so i guess they wouldnt collide in SLI


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Tempting....it seems like the only option other than buying one of artics huge triple fan coolers. The fan would be about fifty but then theres the concern of the size of that affecting possible SLI down the line. The hybrid is only eighty in the UK which seems really cheap. I think id have to mount it in place of one of my front 140mm fans too.


The AC fans use ~2.5 slots, which should clear your mb if you go sli down the road. Though, the top card will run a bit hotter with sli. The Closed loop is about the same. and since most of the heat is going to the rad, you can position both in the front intakes and the cpu at the rear exhaust.

Tbh, i would just start investing in a custom loop. Kits like the XSPC, EK, and Swiftech can get you started. Or just look for used to save some money.


----------



## Buxty

I see, they do look pretty expensive and high maintenance though, im not sure id get full potential out of them right now


----------



## Nortec

Yeah im considering a custom loop too...ill probably get it now that im in the US...much cheaper that getting it from the UK....any starting tips/guides? i know that there are some start up kits are those any good?


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Yeah im considering a custom loop too...ill probably get it now that im in the US...much cheaper that getting it from the UK....any starting tips/guides? i know that there are some start up kits are those any good?


Start up kits are ok as long as they are expandable...I recommend just getting what you want the first time....I researched on OCN for a few days before deciding what I wanted and still managed to pick terrible Fluid dye.....Learned the hard way just to stick with plain Distilled water and UV reactive tubing or if you really want dye just stick with Mayhems.....I ordered all of my Water cooling pieces from here---> www.performance-pcs.com Fast shipping and great prices.

You doing CPU+GPU+NB+SB or just CPU?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Start up kits are ok as long as they are expandable...I recommend just getting what you want the first time....I researched on OCN for a few days before deciding what I wanted and still managed to pick terrible Fluid dye.....Learned the hard way just to stick with plain Distilled water and UV reactive tubing or if you really want dye just stick with Mayhems.....I ordered all of my Water cooling pieces from here---> www.performance-pcs.com Fast shipping and great prices.
> 
> You doing CPU+GPU+NB+SB or just CPU?


All start up kits are basically pieced components that you can buy individually for a custom loop.

Closed loop kits are non expandable unless you mod it and break your warranty at the same time.

That's why I recommend starter kits for new water coolers. Everything is there to get going and its still custom thus (as you pointed out) expandable to add a gpu or more.

Don't use dyes and special liquids for the first time imho. Go to Walmart (or a local pharmacy) and buy a gallon of distilled for $0.82. Add a silver strip or biocide if you're paranoid. I've been running without a biocide for a year now and no growth.

once you feel comfortable, then learn a bit more and start expanding your setup (ie more blocks, different loop setup, dyes, etc.).

I've been water cooling for a bit now and I'm on my ~15th loop so I have some experience. Hit me up if you guys have any questions


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> All start up kits are basically pieced components that you can buy individually for a custom loop.
> 
> Closed loop kits are non expandable unless you mod it and break your warranty at the same time.
> 
> That's why I recommend starter kits for new water coolers. Everything is there to get going and its still custom thus (as you pointed out) expandable to add a gpu or more.
> 
> Don't use dyes and special liquids for the first time imho. Go to Walmart (or a local pharmacy) and buy a gallon of distilled for $0.82. Add a silver strip or biocide if you're paranoid. I've been running without a biocide for a year now and no growth.
> 
> once you feel comfortable, then learn a bit more and start expanding your setup (ie more blocks, different loop setup, dyes, etc.).
> 
> I've been water cooling for a bit now and I'm on my ~15th loop so I have some experience. Hit me up if you guys have any questions


Yeah I had Primochill ICE with intensifier dye......Looked great for about two weeks then it all disappeared....Opened My CPU water block and it was Sludged up on the back side of the block and in the fins of the block....Flushed my system, used DIstilled water with some PT NUKE works great and then switched to Mayhems Pastel Dye concentrates......Stuff is awesome!

With me it was buy a starter kit..realize it isnt what I want and buy separate components anyways or just buy the components I want...So I bought what I wanted and now I want better......Oh the life of PC building *sigh*

My new case Im building has separate rads and loops in it and is going to be AMAZING!!!!!! But I cant give away any sneak peaks yet









Wermad- Just out of curiosity, who's your favorite manufacturer?

CPU Blocks-
GPU blocks-
Radiators-
Fittings-
Tubing-

Or do you just go with what tickles your fancy at the time?

FYI heres a decent water cooling Starter kit-http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_202_972&products_id=34959
Im sure you can find cheaper kits but this is what I looked at then decided I wanted different tubing...Then different Radiator...then different Water block so I said screw it and built my own custom loop....


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Wermad- Just out of curiosity, who's your favorite manufacturer?
> 
> CPU Blocks-
> GPU blocks-
> Radiators-
> Fittings-
> Tubing-
> 
> Or do you just go with what tickles your fancy at the time?
> 
> FYI heres a decent water cooling Starter kit-http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_202_972&products_id=34959
> Im sure you can find cheaper kits but this is what I looked at then decided I wanted different tubing...Then different Radiator...then different Water block so I said screw it and built my own custom loop....


They're all pretty good and fall very close in terms of performance. if you stick with the big brands, you'll have no trouble. The cpu block arena is where you see some blocks pull ahead but not by much. I'm running a DD which i got for cheap during their liquidation. Works great and I like the mounting system. Not the best quality (nickel is flaking inside and stained fairly quick) but its working just great. Ultimately, it comes down to looks for the blocks and what accessories they may offer (ie gpu bridge/links etc.).

Radiators, well, mostly all will be ok. Just avoid adding an aluminum one in a loop where you have copper/brass. There's more science to this mal interaction that I don't quite grasp but the rule of thumb is avoid it. I've used several different brands and they all perform quite well. Ultimately, you just need to factor how much rad you need (or desire







) and what fans will be used. Stick w/ the big brands you'll be fine.

Fittings: well, the more expensive the better the quaility. So BP usually gets the nod. If you can't spend much, Phobya makes really good fittings for a great price. They don't shine as the others but the work great. If you want near BP quality but not the price, check out Enzotech, Alphacool (my fave), or Koolance. Personally, after trying xspc comp fittings, i would skip them or just stick w/ barbs. They're not that great. Be careful with the compression fittings and tubes as some may be a super tight squeeze.

Right now there's a huge controversy on tube. A lot of it recently just started plasticize (whitish grayish film build up, a chemical reaction). It started last year as it was very uncommon before that but all of a sudden everyone is having it. After a lot of trial and error, especially with clear to show of my Mayhems Emerald Green, I gave up. Ironically, the cheap Primochill LRT that was plasticizing for everyone (including myself) ended up not turning. I guess, since I bought a clearance roll from a not so desired color it may have been a good batch from early 2012. In the end, Primochill is offering "Advance" LRT which is designed not to plasticize and its priced accordingly with other brands. This is my recommended tube option as others, even the expensive and "plasticize free" brands is a crap-shoot.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> They're all pretty good and fall very close in terms of performance. if you stick with the big brands, you'll have no trouble. The cpu block arena is where you see some blocks pull ahead but not by much. I'm running a DD which i got for cheap during their liquidation. Works great and I like the mounting system. Not the best quality (nickel is flaking inside and stained fairly quick) but its working just great. Ultimately, it comes down to looks for the blocks and what accessories they may offer (ie gpu bridge/links etc.).
> 
> Radiators, well, mostly all will be ok. Just avoid adding an aluminum one in a loop where you have copper/brass. There's more science to this mal interaction that I don't quite grasp but the rule of thumb is avoid it. I've used several different brands and they all perform quite well. Ultimately, you just need to factor how much rad you need (or desire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and what fans will be used. Stick w/ the big brands you'll be fine.
> 
> Fittings: well, the more expensive the better the quaility. So BP usually gets the nod. If you can't spend much, Phobya makes really good fittings for a great price. They don't shine as the others but the work great. If you want near BP quality but not the price, check out Enzotech, Alphacool (my fave), or Koolance. Personally, after trying xspc comp fittings, i would skip them or just stick w/ barbs. They're not that great. Be careful with the compression fittings and tubes as some may be a super tight squeeze.
> 
> Right now there's a huge controversy on tube. A lot of it recently just started plasticize (whitish grayish film build up, a chemical reaction). It started last year as it was very uncommon before that but all of a sudden everyone is having it. After a lot of trial and error, especially with clear to show of my Mayhems Emerald Green, I gave up. Ironically, the cheap Primochill LRT that was plasticizing for everyone (including myself) ended up not turning. I guess, since I bought a clearance roll from a not so desired color it may have been a good batch from early 2012. In the end, Primochill is offering "Advance" LRT which is designed not to plasticize and its priced accordingly with other brands. This is my recommended tube option as others, even the expensive and "plasticize free" brands is a crap-shoot.


Yeah my XB has primochill advance lrt tubing ek fittings alpha cool rads, koolance CPU block, bits power res and swiftech mcp355 pump....ek GPU blocks are on the way


----------



## wthenshaw

You guys are talking about moving to water while I reluctantly uninstall my Corsair H80 and re install my Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro


----------



## GaMbi2004

phew..
CM almost pissed me off today..
I got a package this morning with what SHOULD be my HAF XB top window..

":S That does not look like my window.. whats going on here!"
turns out that CM uses the box from "CM 690 side panel" for other stuff too, because my HAF XB window top was inside ^^ weee. Pics later today


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> phew..
> CM almost pissed me off today..
> I got a package this morning with what SHOULD be my HAF XB top window..
> 
> ":S That does not look like my window.. whats going on here!"
> turns out that CM uses the box from "CM 690 side panel" for other stuff too, because my HAF XB window top was inside ^^ weee. Pics later today


I had the exact same thing with mine i was like...wait a minute! All is well though good job CM for cost cutting


----------



## Buxty

I mean is there a good guide or way to start out with custom loop WC? Just because i was thinking of changing CPU cooling and if i was to do GPU aswell then it doesn't seem worth laying out over 140GBP for air coolers if a loop will do better for less. Also whats the reliability like, i know it could be partly down the user skill at making it but is it generally safe to have gallons flowing in tubes over expensive equipment?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> phew..
> CM almost pissed me off today..
> I got a package this morning with what SHOULD be my HAF XB top window..
> 
> ":S That does not look like my window.. whats going on here!"
> turns out that CM uses the box from "CM 690 side panel" for other stuff too, because my HAF XB window top was inside ^^ weee. Pics later today


Mine came in a CM690 case box. Lol


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I mean is there a good guide or way to start out with custom loop WC? Just because i was thinking of changing CPU cooling and if i was to do GPU aswell then it doesn't seem worth laying out over 140GBP for air coolers if a loop will do better for less. Also whats the reliability like, i know it could be partly down the user skill at making it but is it generally safe to have gallons flowing in tubes over expensive equipment?


It is safe if you do it properly: make sure all tubes are mounted correctly and ofc run leak test for a few hours before powering on your system,,

My current rig is fitted with my first WC system ever.. and I found a leak between pump and tube to first component due to improper securing of the tube.. but I only lost a few drops before I noticed it so.. no harm done!

I dont have any answers about prices







140 seams a bit low for a WC loop ! ?


----------



## Buxty

No i mean if i was to buy a Phanteks for the CPU and a Hybrid CLC for my GPU works out around 140







I guess i'll have to check out prices near me i think people recommend a brand beginning with X but its hard to get in the UK


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I mean is there a good guide or way to start out with custom loop WC? Just because i was thinking of changing CPU cooling and if i was to do GPU aswell then it doesn't seem worth laying out over 140GBP for air coolers if a loop will do better for less. Also whats the reliability like, i know it could be partly down the user skill at making it but is it generally safe to have gallons flowing in tubes over expensive equipment?


I would recommend going to the water cooling threads and read what everyone has experienced....then buy a closed loop for the simplicity and performance over air


----------



## sohcpunk

Hey guys, just ordered a new HAF XB. I'm planning to do a 3 way SLI with this case and very concerned about cooling. I was thinking of having both the front fans and rear fans be set to intake fans. Then mount 4 120mm fans on the top cover mesh area as an exhaust. What do you guys think about this?


----------



## GaMbi2004

Not bad







window top + new lights installed!



Nice vs the mesh! ^^


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sohcpunk*
> 
> Hey guys, just ordered a new HAF XB. I'm planning to do a 3 way SLI with this case and very concerned about cooling. I was thinking of having both the front fans and rear fans be set to intake fans. Then mount 4 120mm fans on the top cover mesh area as an exhaust. What do you guys think about this?


What GPUs? What kind of cpu cooler are you using?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> No i mean if i was to buy a Phanteks for the CPU and a Hybrid CLC for my GPU works out around 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess i'll have to check out prices near me i think people recommend a brand beginning with X but its hard to get in the UK


My opinion is:

Drop the Phanteks, even though its a sexy cooler, buy a H80i for your CPU and the Arctic Hybrid for your GPU, put both rads in the front intakes and you have a lovely _quiet_ safe cost effective water cooling set up


----------



## sohcpunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> What GPUs? What kind of cpu cooler are you using?


I'm planning to use the stock i7 cooler. The video cards will be 7970s.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sohcpunk*
> 
> I'm planning to use the stock i7 cooler. The video cards will be 7970s.


Don't use stock coolers, they're pants. If you don't want to spend a lot on a cooler then a Cooler Master Hyper 212 would suffice, it is a great value cooler


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> My opinion is:
> 
> Drop the Phanteks, even though its a sexy cooler, buy a H80i for your CPU and the Arctic Hybrid for your GPU, put both rads in the front intakes and you have a lovely _quiet_ safe cost effective water cooling set up


I was just thinking of air on the processor, after hearing a lot of scare stories of loud pumps/leaks. Also doesn't the Phanteks perform better than the H80i? I think i'll probably put up with the heat from the GPU, i've moved it to the very left PCIe slot so its almost directly next to the edge of the case pulling cold air in on its own







Water is something i'm definitely interested in it just seems like more points of failure.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I was just thinking of air on the processor, after hearing a lot of scare stories of loud pumps/leaks. Also doesn't the Phanteks perform better than the H80i? I think i'll probably put up with the heat from the GPU, i've moved it to the very left PCIe slot so its almost directly next to the edge of the case pulling cold air in on its own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water is something i'm definitely interested in it just seems like more points of failure.


There was a grinding noise in the first edition H80 which was resolved in the H80i, but in the horizontal layout of this case the pump didn't grind for me anyway.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Don't use stock coolers, they're pants. If you don't want to spend a lot on a cooler then a Cooler Master Hyper 212 would suffice, it is a great value cooler


Then he wouldn't be able to put fans in the top mesh. That's why I was wondering about the cpu cooler.


----------



## sohcpunk

What is everyone's thoughts on using 4 x 120mm fans on the top lid instead of a single 200mm? I don't really care for noise.


----------



## sohcpunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Don't use stock coolers, they're pants. If you don't want to spend a lot on a cooler then a Cooler Master Hyper 212 would suffice, it is a great value cooler


I don't plan on overclocking the CPU as it has plenty of power for me. The only thing I'm looking for is graphics processing power and heat produced for them there they will be 3 way SLI


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> There was a grinding noise in the first edition H80 which was resolved in the H80i, but in the horizontal layout of this case the pump didn't grind for me anyway.


As thats pretty good then, i've also heard if it leaks they'll replace everything for you? I guess its a sum up of whether;

Stick with air:
- Buy a 60GBP Phanteks
- Deal with its hugeness
- Butcher my ram heatspreaders or buy new ram

Go H80i;
- Spend 80GBP
- Enjoy

I actually think it might be worth looking into as in mine and computing terms 80 pounds isn't that much money and it could be my first experience leading for more exciting water cooling! I've heard a couple of people say that the Phanteks comes into its own on an Oc'ed CPU and thats the reason im replacing my current, to push my bulldozer until the new range of steamroller comes out.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> As thats pretty good then, i've also heard if it leaks they'll replace everything for you? I guess its a sum up of whether;
> 
> Stick with air:
> - Buy a 60GBP Phanteks
> - Deal with its hugeness
> - Butcher my ram heatspreaders or buy new ram
> 
> Go H80i;
> - Spend 80GBP
> - Enjoy
> 
> I actually think it might be worth looking into as in mine and computing terms 80 pounds isn't that much money and it could be my first experience leading for more exciting water cooling! I've heard a couple of people say that the Phanteks comes into its own on an Oc'ed CPU and thats the reason im replacing my current, to push my bulldozer until the new range of steamroller comes out.


My H80 (first edition) kept my overclocked Phenom II 965 x4 @4GHz under 44 C on prime95 8 hours


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> My H80 (first edition) kept my overclocked Phenom II 965 x4 @4GHz under 44 C on prime95 8 hours


Hmm, part of me says yeah stop being a woman and buy it, the other side tells me to quit trying to push the CPU and wait till steamroller and decide then...


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Hmm, part of me says yeah stop being a woman and buy it, the other side tells me to quit trying to push the CPU and wait till steamroller and decide then...


Get it now
.
..
...
....
Have some fun
.
..
...
....
be prepared for steamroller
.
..
...
....
PARTY ON


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Get it now
> .
> ..
> ...
> ....
> Have some fun
> .
> ..
> ...
> ....
> be prepared for steamroller
> .
> ..
> ...
> ....
> PARTY ON


Plus...more room and i could sell my Hyper to a friend. Which fans are good on a H80i?

PARTY ON WAYNE
PARTY ON GARTH


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Plus...more room and i could sell my Hyper to a friend. Which fans are good on a H80i?
> 
> PARTY ON WAYNE
> PARTY ON GARTH


You can see more goodies inside too.

To be honest the Corsair SP120s they provide with the H80i will do a good job


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You can see more goodies inside too.
> 
> To be honest the Corsair SP120s they provide with the H80i will do a good job


Its definatly something to think about, especially as i've never tried a CLC and i love trying new things on the rig. Would it be better to mount the rad on the front, behind the chassis or inside the chassis on the back?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Its definatly something to think about, especially as i've never tried a CLC and i love trying new things on the rig. Would it be better to mount the rad on the front, behind the chassis or inside the chassis on the back?


well if you also had the Arctic hybrid you could put both rads in the front intakes and it would look neat, but one rad would look off.

I had mine in the rear, exhausting out of the case, BUT this isn't as good for temps


----------



## wthenshaw

double post


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> well if you also had the Arctic hybrid you could put both rads in the front intakes and it would look neat, but one rad would look off.
> 
> I had mine in the rear, exhausting out of the case, BUT this isn't as good for temps


I would like a Arctic Hybrid but its just me being fussy. I've seen reviews that, unless im mistaken say its worse in the front of cases. I know we don't have much of a choice but yeah the more i read the more i read that its on par with the air cooler i want and the air cooler has to spin very high to keep up. Im just thinking, would you be able to put one fan behind the mesh infront of the metal chassis then the rad behind the chassis or wouldnt that fit?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I would like a Arctic Hybrid but its just me being fussy. I've seen reviews that, unless im mistaken say its worse in the front of cases. I know we don't have much of a choice but yeah the more i read the more i read that its on par with the air cooler i want and the air cooler has to spin very high to keep up. Im just thinking, would you be able to put one fan behind the mesh infront of the metal chassis then the rad behind the chassis or wouldnt that fit?


Not quite sure what you mean, but you could have your 120s where they are when the case is shipped to you, then your rad inside, then another fan to make push/pull


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Not quite sure what you mean, but you could have your 120s where they are when the case is shipped to you, then your rad inside, then another fan to make push/pull


Thats what i meant







I'd just have to screw the front fans in from the front wouldnt i?


----------



## Raid-The-Roach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> window top + new lights installed!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice vs the mesh! ^^


I just have gotten my lights installed, too!









Our loops look identical, with the exception of the Res placement.



EDIT: Moar pics


----------



## Kuudere

Well I had this show up today thanks to Ramsey, along with an electric duster so I don't have to buy more cans of liquid air


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raid-The-Roach*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> window top + new lights installed!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice vs the mesh! ^^
> 
> 
> 
> I just have gotten my lights installed, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our loops look identical, with the exception of the Res placement.
Click to expand...

that looks so sick. i love uv


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Thats what i meant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd just have to screw the front fans in from the front wouldnt i?


Yeah that will fit just fine


----------



## Raid-The-Roach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> that looks so sick. i love uv


Aw, thanks, I love you too









Yeah, and I used some LED strips, which came out waaayyyy better than I was expecting.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Yeah that will fit just fine


Awesome its looking like thats a more worthy contender now. I'm thought i'd post in the WC section too and someone said the stock fans are a tad noisy? Screw it i'll just change the fans if they suck.

EDIT: On amazon theres a £10GBP difference in price, do you think it would be worth it to get a H100i instead? And do you think having the GPU in the airstream behind one would be a bad thing or good? as i dont know how hot those rads get.


----------



## Raid-The-Roach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Awesome its looking like thats a more worthy contender now. I'm thought i'd post in the WC section too and someone said the stock fans are a tad noisy?


They are, IMO.

I use Cougar Vortex fans for my Custom Loop, those things are amazing. Cool my build very nicely, and hardly audible at 75%, which is what I run them at.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Awesome its looking like thats a more worthy contender now. I'm thought i'd post in the WC section too and someone said the stock fans are a tad noisy? Screw it i'll just change the fans if they suck.
> 
> EDIT: On amazon theres a £10GBP difference in price, do you think it would be worth it to get a H100i instead? And do you think having the GPU in the airstream behind one would be a bad thing or good? as i dont know how hot those rads get.


Like any stock fans. I would recommend Scythe Gentle Typhoon, for silence and performance.

Plus I'm not sure the tubes would reach, or how neat it would look. the H100i would only bring you a couple degrees over the H80i


----------



## wthenshaw

major forum derping here.

double post _again_


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> Well I had this show up today thanks to Ramsey, along with an electric duster so I don't have to buy more cans of liquid air


Glad it worked out for ya. I was hoping it didn't get mangled in the mail.


----------



## Buxty

Just out of curiosity aswell does it matter if the fans for the H80i are three or four pin, i dont think i've seen it mentioned anywhere :facepalm:


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Just out of curiosity aswell does it matter if the fans for the H80i are three or four pin, i dont think i've seen it mentioned anywhere :facepalm:


It's going to matter if you want them controlled by PWM or not.


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Glad it worked out for ya. I was hoping it didn't get mangled in the mail.


If USPS manages to bend a steel plate that small then they will have other issues


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> It's going to matter if you want them controlled by PWM or not.


Only reason i asked was because i thought they plug into the H80i somehow then a wire goes to the board and didnt know if the H80i supported one or the other


----------



## ajohnson30

Just thought I'd post my front panel blue LED mod. Since Cooler Master has made the front panel IO available on their outlet here:

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-i-o-panel-oem/

I went ahead and bought one to play with. I replaced the HDD led with a clear blue 3mm and the power switch with a different switch that already had a blue led already in it, from this auction:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-illuminated-tactile-switch-push-button-12V-LED-6-6mm-with-4pin-ROHS-/171038388070

Pictures:


After I did all that, it turned out the switch was wired differently than the stock switch, so I had a choice...either snip two leads, or remount it rotated 90 degrees without soldering the LED leads in directly and wire them seperatly. I did the second option. It was mounted a little wonky in my first attempt anyway









I also had to loosen the captive screws holding the power button on the front panel plate so it would push in far enough to hit the switch. I may look in to getting a cap for the switch or glue a piece of clear lexan to it. We'll see.

Cheers!


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Like any stock fans. I would recommend Scythe Gentle Typhoon, for silence and performance.
> 
> Plus I'm not sure the tubes would reach, or how neat it would look. the H100i would only bring you a couple degrees over the H80i


I second that...I have the Scythe Gentle typhoons 1850's....very quiet and excellent performance


----------



## milesmmm

Just got my haf xb would like to join the club


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milesmmm*
> 
> Just got my haf xb would like to join the club


Post a Picture and hopefully Snapshot will add you to the list when he gets a chance


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Post a Picture and hopefully Snapshot will add you to the list when he gets a chance


Where is he anyway?


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Where is he anyway?


This remains a mystery....someone on here said they were going to boot camp..maybe that was him?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> This remains a mystery....someone on here said they were going to boot camp..maybe that was him?


Yeah, I remember that, but it wasn't Snapshot.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Yeah, I remember that, but it wasn't Snapshot.


Hmmm very curious... I do know he said he was busy with "Work, school, girlfriend etc"... I just went back and looked at his last few posts a month ago


----------



## Maddawgz209

Ramsey what are the dimensions on the Psu for new cover to work\ and how much you charge to make and send it ? Ordered all my parts for the computer cant wait to get it. Decided on the gtx 770 instaed of the 680 .


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maddawgz209*
> 
> Ramsey what are the dimensions on the Psu for new cover to work\ and how much you charge to make and send it ? Ordered all my parts for the computer cant wait to get it. Decided on the gtx 770 instaed of the 680 .


the flush covers are standard ATX power supply brackets....I made one for my Xb as well


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Hmmm very curious... I do know he said he was busy with "Work, school, girlfriend etc"... I just went back and looked at his last few posts a month ago


I remember him posting pics of that new woman of his and BOOM, he disappears.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I remember him posting pics of that new woman of his and BOOM, he disappears.


Don't remember that but what can be more important than OCN


----------



## sascha1102

Please add me to the Club member list. My sent pics are in post # 2701 - 2703.


----------



## sascha1102

my next plan is to order 2 left side panels and 1 new window top panel. I want a bigger window than the standard on top. if the cuttig fails, I still got my original window top. side panels also 2 if one gets stuck. where mesh is, should get in a window and under it i will fit in my 2 fan controlers and the media display, that now is in the 2 5,25" bays.

in the future, there I will put in a Icy Dock MB153SP-B "FatCage". the right front, where are original the 2 hot swap 3,5" I will cut out a bit more, to fit in my 2 5,25" ODD's which are now used external.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I remember him posting pics of that new woman of his and BOOM, he disappears.


He's been around since then because he spent a little time adding people to he club, plus we exchanged a few PMs regarding the picture links in the OP


----------



## Shey

Hey, haven't posted in a while, so figured I'd post my minor changes and ask some questions.

Swapped out a old DVD Drive for a nice new LG BluRay + DVD-RW (OEM) drive for $49, looks sexy, but it puts the front of my XB to shame (Just plain front). Secondly, purchased a Hauppauge TV Tuner card for my antenna I built, waiting for that to arrive (Should be Monday). Lastly, building another PC, this time for my little sister's birthday, nothing fancy, just so she can do her Minecraft. Everything but MB and Case have arrive, those should be Monday too. So much for that weekend plan. Anyways.

I have great temps on my GPUs and CPU when I game, 60-65C, but to get that I must turn up my fans to exhaust more air. The noise is not the issue, but the heat coming out is. The summer temperatures are coming and it's already toasty in here, so I was thinking of watercooling the GPUs (already H50 on CPU) but don't really know where to start. I know it'll cost a lot to get, so I'm hoping for lost cost while keeping quality.

I've been looking around at blocks, mainly EK, but I'd like your guy's opinions as you have more experience. I don't plan on any fancy tubing, just clear with distilled water, plain pump, res, and rad, not like I'm showing off. My main concern would be leakage and fitting a rad in behind the front mesh (have two 120mm x 38mm on inside of case, they won't fit in front). Any advice and suggestions are greatly appreciated.

**I may not respond today or tomorrow, I mainly read here when I have just a few moments, so, I'll be reading up and taking notes.

I run two Galaxy 660 Ti cards in SLI with one card slot between (with stock coolers on them).


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sohcpunk*
> 
> What is everyone's thoughts on using 4 x 120mm fans on the top lid instead of a single 200mm? I don't really care for noise.


With the right fans, there is no question that you would get much better airflow. But pretty much no matter which fans you choose, 4 x 120mm will be louder than 1 x 200mm.

Noise "stacks". Not as in 2 x 20db = 40db, but every new source adds a little more to the perceived noise.
For example:

Lets say you go for some really quiet 10db fans. As they are all the same (it would be different if they didn't have the same db output), each one adds 3db to the perceived noise level. With 4 that comes to 19db (10+3+3+3=19).
A decent 200mm. is commonly around 18-20db.


----------



## BENSON519

Upgrade time for myself! Need to know what kind of water pump or pumps I will need cause I don't know much about WC. New build will be 4770k, gigabyte sniper z87 mobo and 2 gtx 780's. I am going to use all xspc ray storm blocks on cpu and gpu so I can have all green led. Of course it will be haf xb case with 280mm rad in front, 120mm in the rear. But what pump and reservoir do you guys recommend. Dual bay combo would be fine as well cause I don't plan on having a optical drive


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> Upgrade time for myself! Need to know what kind of water pump or pumps I will need cause I don't know much about WC. New build will be 4770k, gigabyte sniper z87 mobo and 2 gtx 780's. I am going to use all xspc ray storm blocks on cpu and gpu so I can have all green led. Of course it will be haf xb case with 280mm rad in front, 120mm in the rear. But what pump and reservoir do you guys recommend. Dual bay combo would be fine as well cause I don't plan on having a optical drive


question: do you want a bay reservoir or is a different reservoir OK?
As far as pumps I would recommend swiftech mcp35x or the swiftech mcp655


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> question: do you want a bay reservoir or is a different reservoir OK?
> As far as pumps I would recommend swiftech mcp35x or the swiftech mcp655


For the HAF xb, wouldn't a bay res be a bad idea? Unless the pump is downstairs too. Perhaps I am just thinking about my own swiftech h220 setup where a res would have to go above somewhere.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> For the HAF xb, wouldn't a bay res be a bad idea? Unless the pump is downstairs too. Perhaps I am just thinking about my own swiftech h220 setup where a res would have to go above somewhere.


Not necessarily a bad idea...theres room for tubing to be maneuvered around down there and fed to the top....I honestly dont see where else a pump could go other than down below...I have a Bitspower Multi-Z 250 Reservoir mounted to the right side panel with a Swiftech MCP-355 down under...


----------



## BENSON519

Does anyone have the xspc dual bay reservoir with dual pumps by chance. Not sure what pumps but I know it's around $200 at frozen cpu


----------



## DTIone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> Does anyone have the xspc dual bay reservoir with dual pumps by chance. Not sure what pumps but I know it's around $200 at frozen cpu


I don't have the xspc dual bay reservoir your asking about but I do have the koolance RP401X2
running dual pumps personal opinion is that this one is a waste of money stay away from this
sh it


----------



## BENSON519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DTIone*
> 
> I don't have the xspc dual bay reservoir your asking about but I do have the koolance RP401X2
> running dual pumps personal opinion is that this one is a waste of money stay away from this
> sh it


I will stay away from that one. Lol


----------



## Shey

So, decided on the Swiftech MCP655, EK-VGA Supremacy Acetal+Nickel (x2) and settled with Distilled water. Res and tubing I haven't figured out yet, so many choices, but so little space. If there are any res that are made to fit into 2 2.5" bays that's be great since I don't use the built in SSD bays, I just have a 8" cable to my SSD that sides against the side panel.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shey*
> 
> So, decided on the Swiftech MCP655, EK-VGA Supremacy Acetal+Nickel (x2) and settled with Distilled water. Res and tubing I haven't figured out yet, so many choices, but so little space. If there are any res that are made to fit into 2 2.5" bays that's be great since I don't use the built in SSD bays, I just have a 8" cable to my SSD that sides against the side panel.


You can remove the 2.5 cages completely if you don't use them. Would that help?


----------



## Shey

That'd help alot. They're just riveted right? Unfortunately, only being almost 19, I have no power tools, aside from a drill.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shey*
> 
> That'd help alot. They're just riveted right? Unfortunately, only being almost 19, I have no power tools, aside from a drill.


No sir there are four Phillipa head screws..two on top two on bottom...take those out wam bam thank you ma'am your done...tubing I recommend primochill advanced lrt


----------



## Raid-The-Roach

I used MasterKleer tubing, and I love the way it turned out. I feel like I used some fat tubing now, looking at everyone else's builds...


----------



## BENSON519

2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shey*
> 
> That'd help alot. They're just riveted right? Unfortunately, only being almost 19, I have no power tools, aside from a drill.


2.5" cage is held in by 4 screws from the bottom. Phillips head I think


----------



## Shey

Ah, perfect! Never actually looked since it's harder to get in there with the machine all built. Guess I'll be taking that out tomorrow while the machine is off. Thanks for the information there.

That Primochill looks perfect in clear. Each part (res, pump, etc) can fit any of the tube fitting right? Like 3/8 and 1/2, etc onto them.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shey*
> 
> Ah, perfect! Never actually looked since it's harder to get in there with the machine all built. Guess I'll be taking that out tomorrow while the machine is off. Thanks for the information there.
> 
> That Primochill looks perfect in clear. Each part (res, pump, etc) can fit any of the tube fitting right? Like 3/8 and 1/2, etc onto them.


All depends on the fittings you can get hold of


----------



## wthenshaw

Double post.


----------



## bond32

I'm thinking my next upgrade will be a small 2x80mm rad for the bottom. Will I have any issues since my h220 pump would be on the cpu?


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shey*
> 
> Ah, perfect! Never actually looked since it's harder to get in there with the machine all built. Guess I'll be taking that out tomorrow while the machine is off. Thanks for the information there.
> 
> That Primochill looks perfect in clear. Each part (res, pump, etc) can fit any of the tube fitting right? Like 3/8 and 1/2, etc onto them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> All depends on the fittings you can get hold of


Exactly...if you get 3/8" Id and 1/2" od tubing you will want to get fittings for the same size


----------



## Buxty

I've probably asked before but here goes







Does anyone know anywhere in the UK that does black Cougar fans? Reason i ask is that have great reviews but as usually we get all the crappy stuff this side of the pond









I mean i love orange but is it worth changing my colour scheme just for the sake of fans? (soon to start making everything black/red/white)


----------



## RobNL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I've probably asked before but here goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know anywhere in the UK that does black Cougar fans? Reason i ask is that have great reviews but as usually we get all the crappy stuff this side of the pond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean i love orange but is it worth changing my colour scheme just for the sake of fans? (soon to start making everything black/red/white)


http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?ie=UTF8&k=P2%2FCougar&i=computers&x=11&y=11


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobNL*
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?ie=UTF8&k=P2%2FCougar&i=computers&x=11&y=11


those still look orange...I didn't see any black fans like he asked


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> those still look orange...I didn't see any black fans like he asked


Oh well i've looked and can't find any, the postage from the states is heavy maaaan. I wouldn't mind a black and orange color scheme...hmm i wonder what it'd be like.


----------



## shortmaneighty2

Hi Guys, Rally need some advice :/ i have just bought a corsair h80i but am a bit confused regarding radiator placement as a tower case if you have the pipes at the bottom they would curve round to the cpu but i am trying to mount mine at the rear but it just doesn't look right... could i put the pipes to one side or would that really affect the cooling? thanks in advance


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Oh well i've looked and can't find any, the postage from the states is heavy maaaan. I wouldn't mind a black and orange color scheme...hmm i wonder what it'd be like.


similar to this http://www.overclock.net/t/1343497/project-log-haf-xb-codenamed-harley


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> similar to this http://www.overclock.net/t/1343497/project-log-haf-xb-codenamed-harley


Yeah i saw that, but im not good enough to undertake a mod like that haha it looks so awesome though.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Yeah i saw that, but im not good enough to undertake a mod like that haha it looks so awesome though.


At least you know what the colors would look like


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> At least you know what the colors would look like


Oh man i just saw some more pictures from him i didn't see last time. Damn that thing is sexy! I might not be as much of a HD fan as him but credit where extreme credit is due









Just that almost makes me wanna chuck out the black/white i was planning and go black/orange instead. I guess trying my hand at modding can only be good


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Oh man i just saw some more pictures from him i didn't see last time. Damn that thing is sexy! I might not be as much of a HD fan as him but credit where extreme credit is due
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just that almost makes me wanna chuck out the black/white i was planning and go black/orange instead. I guess trying my hand at modding can only be good


good idea as my rig is black and white







. ...I think gigabyte makes a board for the z77 chip set that's black and orange


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> good idea as my rig is black and white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . ...I think gigabyte makes a board for the z77 chip set that's black and orange


I saw that, it was purdy. But i'm an AMD man myself and i don't think thats gonna change


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I saw that, it was purdy. But i'm an AMD man myself and i don't think thats gonna change


I'm not partial either way....have a original six core amd 1055t OC to 4.5Ghz, an Intel i7-860 OC TO 4.5Ghz and just built my haf xb with an amd FX-8350 OC to 5Ghz


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> I'm not partial either way....have a original six core amd 1055t OC to 4.5Ghz, an Intel i7-860 OC TO 4.5Ghz and just built my haf xb with an amd FX-8350 OC to 5Ghz


I think it's AMD's price point which gets me. I think i'm gonna do some serious thinking on what to make my rig look like! Damn its like i've opened pandoras box.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I think it's AMD's price point which gets me. I think i'm gonna do some serious thinking on what to make my rig look like! Damn its like i've opened pandoras box.


BANG FOR BUCK!!!
.
..
...
PARTY ON!
..
.
.


----------



## wermad

Temporary loop setup with new diy rad bracket:


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Temporary loop setup with new diy rad bracket:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Could'nt find a bigger rad huh


----------



## wthenshaw

Look at these two little buddies I picked up over the weekend!


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Look at these two little buddies I picked up over the weekend!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweeet! and they run?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Could'nt find a bigger rad huh


Lol, I had in mind a 240 and a 120 (45mm thick) rads, but knowing how much i would get for selling and then shipping the Monsta 480mm rad, it would have been the same. Smarter to keep it and just use it for any future upgrades (like now







).


----------



## Khaled G

Add me to the club !



EDIT: The front fans are too loud, gonna replace tomorrow.

Better pics coming soon.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I think it's AMD's price point which gets me. I think i'm gonna do some serious thinking on what to make my rig look like! Damn its like i've opened pandoras box.
> 
> 
> 
> BANG FOR BUCK!!!
> .
> ..
> ...
> PARTY ON!
> ..
> .
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Sweeet! and they run?


They run sweet as a nut. Childhood; HERE I COME!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Lol, I had in mind a 240 and a 120 (45mm thick) rads, but knowing how much i would get for selling and then shipping the Monsta 480mm rad, it would have been the same. Smarter to keep it and just use it for any future upgrades (like now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


I see, I have no time for external rad setups
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*


----------



## shortmaneighty2

some more pics of my haf xb, white uchannel is not staying, just temp until the black one comes in the post







temps are really good with the h80i next mod is four sticks of ballistix tactical tracer because my ram slots look empty







over the next month or so i am going to get the crosshair v formula z motherboard and either another 7870 to run in crossfire or a gtx780 if my budget allows







I have also installed two bitfenix alchemy white led strips above the two front fans to illuminate all the goodies! man are they bright


----------



## shortmaneighty2

black uchannel arrived and perspex mounted







just need to modify the top so the back two clips still lock


----------



## sascha1102

black uchannel arrived and perspex mounted







just need to modify the top so the back two clips still lock







[/quote][

***

What is this black uchannel exact. I also plan to do a plan window top, when my new top panel from Coolermaster Europe receives. How did you connect the window with the top panel? hot glue, power tape or sonmething else?


----------



## shortmaneighty2

http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Neoprene-Rubber-Blow-Hole-U-Channel-Edge-Trim_232.html

That is where i got mine from, sure you can get something similar local to you. AS for how i connected the window, my brother works for a company that basically modifies police cars so he got me some strong double sided tape from work for free. I had to put two strips on each side though as the uchannel is quite thick but the perspex is well and truly stuck


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Neoprene-Rubber-Blow-Hole-U-Channel-Edge-Trim_232.html
> 
> That is where i got mine from, sure you can get something similar local to you. AS for how i connected the window, my brother works for a company that basically modifies police cars so he got me some strong double sided tape from work for free. I had to put two strips on each side though as the uchannel is quite thick but the perspex is well and truly stuck


Perfect, at will's help a lot. good strong double sided tape I got here enough (won't fix it with holes als original). Now I just have to look, where I can get this uchannel.


----------



## shortmaneighty2

no problems







just try local hardware store or somewhere that sells aftermarket parts for cars. they may have it. good luck and make sure you share the pics when done.


----------



## sascha1102

promides - will just take a while (perhaps end of june). will also replace the 2 front fans (now 2 120mm fans from my older silverstone grandia gd-08) - the orig. cm fdans are way too loud and had a bearing clicking.

new fans will be propably 2 x 140mm akasa apache (black) or akasa viper (black - yelow). they are very quiet and do a perfect airflow and pressure.

alternatively it could be enermax fans (not sure yet)


----------



## shortmaneighty2

Another question for you guys, i have my h80i installed and have run prime 95 for an hour and temps aren't going above 26 degrees in both the corsair link programme and all cpu meter. now obviously that is VERY low so do i just add my room temp to that then i have my cpu temp or what? lol


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> Another question for you guys, i have my h80i installed and have run prime 95 for an hour and temps aren't going above 26 degrees in both the corsair link programme and all cpu meter. now obviously that is VERY low so do i just add my room temp to that then i have my cpu temp or what? lol


No shouldn't have to add ambient air temp as most programs account for that as best as possible.

Sounds like you need to over clock a little more


----------



## shortmaneighty2

hmm, well if that is true then i am loving the h80i, i have my cpu overclocked to 3.9 aswell so that is great. it was around 26 degrees idle with my gelid gx-7 and around 42-44 degrees full load.

To be honest i was going to overclock but when i started reading up on overclocking on my moboard all i seen where people saying don't overdo it because the all the chips on the board have no heatsink on them so you will fry em :/ getting the fomula v soon so that is when i will really see what the h80 is made of


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> hmm, well if that is true then i am loving the h80i, i have my cpu overclocked to 3.9 aswell so that is great. it was around 26 degrees idle with my gelid gx-7 and around 42-44 degrees full load.
> 
> To be honest i was going to overclock but when i started reading up on overclocking on my moboard all i seen where people saying don't overdo it because the all the chips on the board have no heatsink on them so you will fry em :/ getting the fomula v soon so that is when i will really see what the h80 is made of


What CPU and board?


----------



## shortmaneighty2

it's an fx6300 and the board is a gigabyte ga-970a ds3


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> it's an fx6300 and the board is a gigabyte ga-970a ds3


Ahhh I see...I had a 970 chip set board for my Fx-8350 4Ghz....couldn't overclock it to 4.1 Without it not posting..so I opted for the 990 chip set as I found they are much more reliable for the 8 cores....now I'm at 5 GHz stable


----------



## GaMbi2004

So now the new hardware should be on its way!!
















I ended up getting:

MSI Z87-GD65
Haswell 4670K
2x4GB Corsair Dominator 2133mhz CL9
GTX 680 + XSPC Razor full cover block
Corsair AX760
and some Coollab Ultra for delidding the CPU









The items is out of stock







so will probably first get them on Friday or Monday

Cant wait!! ^^ my newly windowed HAF XB is gonna look soo awesome (and hopefully perform the same







)


----------



## shortmaneighty2

yep, me too! 4.1 causes me problems on this board too. my own fault really as i didn't really think i would be overclocking the cpu so opted for the 970. oh well you live and learn eh


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> yep, me too! 4.1 causes me problems on this board too. my own fault really as i didn't really think i would be overclocking the cpu so opted for the 970. oh well you live and learn eh


Yea my overclock was .1 and still wouldnt post....You will like the Crosshair V...I have the Gigabyte board for aesthetics reasons and I love my Gigabyte boards


----------



## shortmaneighty2

yeah i do like my gigabyte and tbh somebody was suggesting just put some heat sinks on the mosfet's but doubt that would make much difference. love the black and red theme of the crosshair though so that is mainly the reason for it over it's ability to OC even though i know it will be a beast for it


----------



## xernox

So I have received all of my new rig, EXCEPT the HAF XB







I still built it on some cardboards haha. Works like a charm.
When I bought it I didn't know 1155 CPU coolers would fit 1150, so I didn't buy a CPU cooler.

Any recommendations? I was thinking H100i, or Noctua NH-D14, or is it too big?


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xernox*
> 
> So I have received all of my new rig, EXCEPT the HAF XB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still built it on some cardboards haha. Works like a charm.
> When I bought it I didn't know 1155 CPU coolers would fit 1150, so I didn't buy a CPU cooler.
> 
> Any recommendations? I was thinking H100i, or Noctua NH-D14, or is it too big?


Which hardware have you bought? Board, RAM, CPU, VGA? Do you want overclocking?


----------



## xernox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Which hardware have you bought? Board, RAM, CPU, VGA? Do you want overclocking?


Gainward GTX 770 Phenom
ASUS Z87-K
Intel i5-4670k
2 x 4GB Vengeance RAM

Well some overclocking, but not very much. I also don't want my CPU to get at 70 celsius which it does during gaming according to "Core Temp" software.


----------



## bond32

My new Asus 990fx crosshair V formula Z comes in today. Pretty excited, has many more features over my current gigabyte ud5.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Ahhh I see...I had a 970 chip set board for my Fx-8350 4Ghz....couldn't overclock it to 4.1 Without it not posting..so I opted for the 990 chip set as I found they are much more reliable for the 8 cores....now I'm at 5 GHz stable


What are you using to cool that? I've got mine hovering at a safe 4.6 right now, i'm just worried that this little H80 won't be able to cool a 5ghz overclock.


----------



## barkinos98

did anyone manage to fit a rampage 4 extreme AND a kraken x60/corsair h110? i really want this case to mod, and also mainly because this supports 280mm rad whereas the bigger hafx doesnt


----------



## Buxty

Does anyone have any cooling issues when using a H80i or H100i? I'm leaning towards buying a H80i and mounting it in the back, but right now under load my VRM heatsink gets reeeeally hot unless i have a rear fan blowing out the hot air that rises up and the H80i would hang over them, and i wasn't sure how warm the air would be if i mounted a H100i in the front either.

I think im confusing myself by thinking about things that will sort themselves/dont matter. But yeah any help on how i should set a CLC up would be awesome!


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xernox*
> 
> Gainward GTX 770 Phenom
> ASUS Z87-K
> Intel i5-4670k
> 2 x 4GB Vengeance RAM
> 
> Well some overclocking, but not very much. I also don't want my CPU to get at 70 celsius which it does during gaming according to "Core Temp" software.


First of all, nice components you have. The Noctua Cooler is nearly 3 years old, but still a very good cooling beast. the h100i also has good cooling performance, but the stock fans are crappy. first they are round and do not cover the radiator completly - there you loose cooling performarnce. you have to replace these fans through regular formed 120mm fans. for example the akasa apache od viper. they have a high airflow and very good static pressure.

if you want a clear color performance in your build I would take he noctua, because the fans nearly look as the board colours. then possibly 2 120mm or 140mm noctua front fans instead of the stock fans (they are very loud and sometimes you hear a bearink clocking).

here the capiacitors also get good cooled.

if you prefer a cleaner look insde your case, you can use the H100i, but you should replace the stock fans. if 2 (push from outside) or 4 (push / pull) you shoulld deside by your own. the fans must have a high static pressure.
problem here - the capiacitors will not be cooled very well - could be dangerous by O.C. and sometime burning them. also you need a free usb 2.0 internal header to let the corsair sync software communicate with your board.

compared both, the air coolers normaly are always quieter than the AIO watercoolings. If this is important for you, I would go with the Noctua.


----------



## xernox

Thank you for a very nice explaination. I just got my HAF XB so will post some pictures later when I assemble it.

I might go with the Noctua, but will it fit? The GTX 770 is very large, and also my vengeance do go pretty high up.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xernox*
> 
> Thank you for a very nice explaination. I just got my HAF XB so will post some pictures later when I assemble it.
> 
> I might go with the Noctua, but will it fit? The GTX 770 is very large, and also my vengeance do go pretty high up.


Noctua say you cannot use RAM modules taller than 44mm. Here are a couple of pics someone posted to me as i couldn't find them (Credit to AlphaC)


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Noctua say you cannot use RAM modules taller than 44mm. Here are a couple of pics someone posted to me as i couldn't find them (Credit to AlphaC)


Buxty was quicker than me, but yes he's right


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xernox*
> 
> Thank you for a very nice explaination. I just got my HAF XB so will post some pictures later when I assemble it.
> 
> I might go with the Noctua, but will it fit? The GTX 770 is very large, and also my vengeance do go pretty high up.


the Vengeance RAMs I had too earlier, but they are really very high. If you can change them to the LP version or to another brand, the Prolimatec Genesis could be your best friend. you can mount 2-3 140mm fans. and the areas arround the CPU will also cooled very good. But also here you can just use RAM Modules that are not higher than 49mm.


----------



## Buxty

Also worth noting too, you can remove Vengeance heatspreaders to make them as tall as the LP version. I believe from looking at mine on either side the two surfaces clip in together and are secured to the module. There are videos on youtube on how to do it. In case you didnt wanna buy new modules.


----------



## sascha1102

The heatspreaders are just fixed with thermal pads on the rams. But first you have to remove the vengeance sticker a little bit - and then your warranty is gone. perhaps you can then use other smaller heatspreaders (some you can buy extra - with new thermal pads


----------



## xernox

Yeah so the Vengeance (52mm) wont fit with a Noctua and I don't really want to break the warranty after 1 day.
Might aswell go with the H100i.

Or use an other CPU cooler that fits with the RAM.


----------



## remorseless

GUYYZZZZZ CORSAIR COPIED THE XB!

http://www.corsair.com/pc-cases/carbide-series-pc-case/carbide-series-air-540-high-airflow-atx-cube-case.html


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xernox*
> 
> Yeah so the Vengeance (52mm) wont fit with a Noctua and I don't really want to break the warranty after 1 day.
> Might aswell go with the H100i.
> 
> Or use an other CPU cooler that fits with the RAM.


I'm in the same situation looking for high end air or CLC. All the top end air coolers cover the RAM slots it seems, including the Phanteks.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> What are you using to cool that? I've got mine hovering at a safe 4.6 right now, i'm just worried that this little H80 won't be able to cool a 5ghz overclock.


Custom loop...koolance CPU block alphacool radiator swiftech pump...bits power res.I sit about 45-50° full load prime95 for a few hours


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> GUYYZZZZZ CORSAIR COPIED THE XB!
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/pc-cases/carbide-series-pc-case/carbide-series-air-540-high-airflow-atx-cube-case.html


Looks crappy, seen the video presentation, but would never change that against my HAF XB. And look at the drive bays. that is awful.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> GUYYZZZZZ CORSAIR COPIED THE XB!
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/pc-cases/carbide-series-pc-case/carbide-series-air-540-high-airflow-atx-cube-case.html


I still like the XB better. I like my MB flat as it takes the weight off of my gpu's with blocks on them. Plus the XB is cheaper. The corsair is nice, but no match for the XB to me


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> GUYYZZZZZ CORSAIR COPIED THE XB!
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/pc-cases/carbide-series-pc-case/carbide-series-air-540-high-airflow-atx-cube-case.html


Not really a copy is it?







there have been quite a few "box" cases over the years..
But still.. XB FTW!!


----------



## remorseless

yes there has been many box pc's but that 1 it just the xb put side ways


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> hmm, well if that is true then i am loving the h80i, i have my cpu overclocked to 3.9 aswell so that is great. it was around 26 degrees idle with my gelid gx-7 and around 42-44 degrees full load.
> 
> To be honest i was going to overclock but when i started reading up on overclocking on my moboard all i seen where people saying don't overdo it because the all the chips on the board have no heatsink on them so you will fry em :/ getting the fomula v soon so that is when i will really see what the h80 is made of


That's pretty low temps for that thing. My 8350 on my modded H80 is seeing mid 50's during gaming with the fans at medium high settings.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> That's pretty low temps for that thing. My 8350 on my modded H80 is seeing mid 50's during gaming with the fans at medium high settings.


What sort of OC have you got? Im looking to get a H80 but wondered how it was for OC'ing as most benchmarks are for Intel.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Not really a copy is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there have been quite a few "box" cases over the years..
> But still.. XB FTW!!


I wouldn't say it was a copy of an XB either, more like a copy of a CaseLabs case. They are just wider, normally orientated towers. Personally, I think that Corsair case _would've been_ a better case if it _were_ a copy of the XB.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> the Vengeance RAMs I had too earlier, but they are really very high. If you can change them to the LP version or to another brand, the Prolimatec Genesis could be your best friend. you can mount 2-3 140mm fans. and the areas arround the CPU will also cooled very good. But also here you can just use RAM Modules that are not higher than 49mm.


Have fun troubleshooting bad RAM with that cooler. What a freakin nightmare that would be! Hope you have a bucket of TIM handy.









@Buxty, How high of an OC are you going for man? My little tower cooler works great for my setup, AND I can take all 4 stix in and out without touching the fans/cooler.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> @Buxty, How high of an OC are you going for man? My little tower cooler works great for my setup, AND I can take all 4 stix in and out without touching the fans/cooler.


Just around 4.2-4.4Ghz and something to last me intro and part way through Steamroller. I mean temps are decent now on 4Ghz @ 1.30v but i really have to crank it up for any higher, and i dont mind dishing money out if it'll last.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Just around 4.2-4.4Ghz and something to last me intro and part way through Steamroller. I mean temps are decent now on 4Ghz @ 1.30v but i really have to crank it up for any higher, and i dont mind dishing money out if it'll last.


H100 or H100i, put it in the front as intake, buy two more fans for push/pull if you can fit them, and buy a decent 120mm fan for exhaust. This way you may be blowing _slightly_ warmed air over your MB, but it's still getting *some* air flow. Spend some coin on a decent exhaust fan, and let the XB do the rest. I don't think you could do it more efficiently that that set up right there (EXCEPT of course for a custom loop). The first time you have to work in your case with one of those GIANT cooling towers in the way, you are going to regret not going at least closed loop.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> H100 or H100i, put it in the front as intake, buy two more fans for push/pull if you can fit them, and buy a decent 120mm fan for exhaust. This way you may be blowing _slightly_ warmed air over your MB, but it's still getting *some* air flow. Spend some coin on a decent exhaust fan, and let the XB do the rest. I don't think you could do it more efficiently that that set up right there (EXCEPT of course for a custom loop). The first time you have to work in your case with one of those GIANT cooling towers in the way, you are going to regret not going at least closed loop.


Thats for the advice man it really helps







I find my Hyper too big as it is right now. Do you think my already toasty GTX660 would be affected by the warmer air? I tried maxing all case fans, to see if it made a difference to its temps but it didnt at all hah!


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Thats for the advice man it really helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find my Hyper too big as it is right now. Do you think my already toasty GTX660 would be affected by the warmer air? I tried maxing all case fans, to see if it made a difference to its temps but it didnt at all hah!


I don't think your incoming air that is passing through your radiator is going to be THAT much warmer than your ambient air. A few degrees celcius warmer? Yeah, but not 10 to 20 higher. I could be wrong, and I'm sure it will be pointed out by someone with some experience with rads, but I just don't think the air is going to be as hot as you're thinking it will be.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I don't think your incoming air that is passing through your radiator is going to be THAT much warmer than your ambient air. A few degrees celcius warmer? Yeah, but not 10 to 20 higher. I could be wrong, and I'm sure it will be pointed out by someone with some experience with rads, but I just don't think the air is going to be as hot as you're thinking it will be.


I think im just used to the noticeably hot air that my 212 puts out on high OC, from what i see though high overclocks are where the H100i shines.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I think im just used to the noticeably hot air that my 212 puts out on high OC, from what i see though high overclocks are where the H100i shines.


Yeah, your 212 is dissipating heat through a much smaller area than a 240 rad though.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Yeah, your 212 is dissipating heat through a much smaller area than a 240 rad though.


Out of curiosity i tried deactivating that asus fan control to see if max fan speed would help and it didn't at all


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remorseless*
> 
> GUYYZZZZZ CORSAIR COPIED THE XB!
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/pc-cases/carbide-series-pc-case/carbide-series-air-540-high-airflow-atx-cube-case.html


i will never buy corsair cases. in fact i regret buying a corsair power supply but i only did so because it has seasonic internals


----------



## BVM

Wow, the mods you guys come up with are amazing! Thanks for making me feel inadequate!

Parts arrived for my new mods, cue the A-Team theme!


----------



## shortmaneighty2

yeah the temps are even lower with the h80i, i come down early this morning and the temps were around 11 degrees idle and 39 degrees full load with prime 95 and that is the reading from the corsair link programme, hwmonitor and all cpu meter, whilst gaming my temps usually hover around 32 degrees but i do live in manchester england where it is pretty cold most days, especially early morning







Of course when i get my new board and start really overclocking the cpu i would imagine that is when i will see the true benefit of the h80


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> What sort of OC have you got? Im looking to get a H80 but wondered how it was for OC'ing as most benchmarks are for Intel.


I'm in the 4.4-4.6 range typically depending on what profile i load.

I'd never buy the H80 again given what I know now and the other options out there. If you want a closed loop cooling unit go with the H220 from Swiftech as it's modular and a better unit all around. If you want to expand you can, if not it will work great as is. The H80 can keep it cool but only because the fans will spin up to 2500rpm and are some of the best fans out there that you can buy when it comes to static pressure, the problem is they are also super loud while doing it.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> Wow, the mods you guys come up with are amazing! Thanks for making me feel inadequate!
> 
> Parts arrived for my new mods, cue the A-Team theme!


Haha to both lines ^_^
Im sure yours is gonna look great too







Dont hold back on the pics


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> I'm in the 4.4-4.6 range typically depending on what profile i load.
> 
> I'd never buy the H80 again given what I know now and the other options out there. If you want a closed loop cooling unit go with the H220 from Swiftech as it's modular and a better unit all around. If you want to expand you can, if not it will work great as is. The H80 can keep it cool but only because the fans will spin up to 2500rpm and are some of the best fans out there that you can buy when it comes to static pressure, the problem is they are also super loud while doing it.


Oh wow i like the modular setup from the H220, its pretty much the gap between CLC's and custom kits. This will sound really newbie, but can you buy a waterblock for a GPU if you wanted to add it into the loop? Don't worry i found it







Do you think its worth WC'ing a GTX660?


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Oh wow i like the modular setup from the H220, its pretty much the gap between CLC's and custom kits. This will sound really newbie, but can you buy a waterblock for a GPU if you wanted to add it into the loop? Don't worry i found it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think its worth WC'ing a GTX660?


Definitely! stock GPU coolers are often loud and not that effective, by adding it to the loop, you eliminate the extra noise and will also (most likely) get much better GPU temps.
Down side: your CPU temps will probably go up a bit depending on how many rads you got in the system.

also consider GPU core block VS full cover block. IMO, full covers costs twice as much(if not more) but you dont have to worry about the ram etc on the GPU..

my first full cover block should be here tomorrow, together with my new gtx 680, rest of my PC will probably first be here on Monday
















Hope this helps.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Definitely! stock GPU coolers are often loud and not that effective, by adding it to the loop, you eliminate the extra noise and will also (most likely) get much better GPU temps.
> Down side: your CPU temps will probably go up a bit depending on how many rads you got in the system.
> 
> also consider GPU core block VS full cover block. IMO, full covers costs twice as much(if not more) but you dont have to worry about the ram etc on the GPU..
> 
> my first full cover block should be here tomorrow, together with my new gtx 680, rest of my PC will probably first be here on Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks! It does help because an aircooler for my gpu costs the same as full cover blocks in the UK







do you know anywhere that sells decent core blocks? I've looked on special tech and they seem to only offer full cover ones for around 80.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Definitely! stock GPU coolers are often loud and not that effective, by adding it to the loop, you eliminate the extra noise and will also (most likely) get much better GPU temps.
> Down side: your CPU temps will probably go up a bit depending on how many rads you got in the system.
> 
> also consider GPU core block VS full cover block. IMO, full covers costs twice as much(if not more) but you dont have to worry about the ram etc on the GPU..
> 
> my first full cover block should be here tomorrow, together with my new gtx 680, rest of my PC will probably first be here on Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


Why didn't you go for a GTX770? Its a rebadged 680 and costs less...also water blocks fit them fine


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Why didn't you go for a GTX770? Its a rebadged 680 and costs less...also water blocks fit them fine


Hmm.. good question







I guess I didnt research too well on that front








anyway, almost identical in performance and price.. so no biggy








Also I think 770 wasn't available when I ordered. (they are now though)


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Hmm.. good question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I didnt research too well on that front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, almost identical in performance and price.. so no biggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I think 770 wasn't available when I ordered. (they are now though)


Well sir that's a good reason lol


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Thanks! It does help because an aircooler for my gpu costs the same as full cover blocks in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you know anywhere that sells decent core blocks? I've looked on special tech and they seem to only offer full cover ones for around 80.


http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/

http://www.scan.co.uk/

EDIT: What's wrong with full cover?


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/
> 
> EDIT: What's wrong with full cover?


Someone said they were more money and not necessary, but it doesn't look like much of a difference in price so i'd prefer full cover. Any ideas which i should look at specifically, just they all look so similar and i'm so new at this


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Someone said they were more money and not necessary, but it doesn't look like much of a difference in price so i'd prefer full cover. Any ideas which i should look at specifically, just they all look so similar and i'm so new at this


Ek makes great blocks for GPU's as well as XSPC and koolance


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Someone said they were more money and not necessary, but it doesn't look like much of a difference in price so i'd prefer full cover. Any ideas which i should look at specifically, just they all look so similar and i'm so new at this


start a thread in the watercooling section and someone will give you the best block in the uk. full cover blocks cool your ram and vrm, so they are better


----------



## Buxty

Thanks for the point in the right direction guys, i think i will go for a H220 rather than a H100 if it comes down to it, and i'll make sure i get some pics up when it happens!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Thanks for the point in the right direction guys, i think i will go for a H220 rather than a H100 if it comes down to it, and i'll make sure i get some pics up when it happens!


Some pics?

Some.................?

SOME...........................?

MOOOOOAAAAAAAARRRRRR!


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Some pics?
> 
> Some.................?
> 
> SOME...........................?
> 
> MOOOOOAAAAAAAARRRRRR!





That's my h220 expanded to include my 7970 heat killer X and a swiftech extreme 120mm single rad.


----------



## mavisky

I really wish they had swapped the sides for the power supply and drives on the bottom. This would have allowed me to run my water pump and keep all my water cooling gear up at the top end of the case as opposed to having to snake lines all over hell and back. I could have put the pump right under the cpu, my radiator inlet/outlets up there similar to how that H220 rig above is laid out.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my h220 expanded to include my 7970 heat killer X and a swiftech extreme 120mm single rad.


I see your different coloured tubing


----------



## bond32

Lol I honestly can't see that looking straight at it. Just see it in the picture.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> I really wish they had swapped the sides for the power supply and drives on the bottom. This would have allowed me to run my water pump and keep all my water cooling gear up at the top end of the case as opposed to having to snake lines all over hell and back. I could have put the pump right under the cpu, my radiator inlet/outlets up there similar to how that H220 rig above is laid out.


you can turn the case on either side


----------



## Strata

Just got my XB in today. This thing is hard to fully grasp how large it is, even with ample comparison photos. Once I get my last few parts in I'll post a build image line up.

Specs:
i5-3570k
ASRock Z77 Extreme6 motherboard
CM Hyper 212 Evo
Crucial Ballistix Sport VLP DDR3 1600 1x8GB
Seasonic x650 PSU
Mushkin Chronos 60GB SSD
WD 2.5" 7200rpm 320GB


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> Just got my XB in today. This thing is hard to fully grasp how large it is, even with ample comparison photos. Once I get my last few parts in I'll post a build image line up.
> 
> Specs:
> i5-3570k
> ASRock Z77 Extreme6 motherboard
> CM Hyper 212 Evo
> Crucial Ballistix Sport VLP DDR3 1600 1x8GB
> Seasonic x650 PSU
> Mushkin Chronos 60GB SSD
> WD 2.5" 7200rpm 320GB


I actually used the dimensions off the website and built the exact size box out of cardboard before I bought it. I had to make sure it would sit where I wanted it.


----------



## Strata

Lol, I actually did the same. Somehow though it just never fully clicked for me I guess.


----------



## shortmaneighty2

Hi guys,

Some advice please, I have ordered some braided cables for my rig and only just realised that i have ordered an 8 pin eps cabke instead of the 8 pin pci-e









I have been looking online if i can doctor the eps to fit the pci-e rather than re-order( i paid for £8 for next day delivery,lol) but all i can find is people asking if then can adapt the 8 pin eps that comes from the power supply which is obviously risky due to the ground and 12v being in a different place. Does anybody know how easy it would be to mod the eps extension cable to become a pci-e considering it is going to be connected to an 8 pin pci-e so no issue's with what pin is what.

Thanks guys


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Some advice please, I have ordered some braided cables for my rig and only just realised that i have ordered an 8 pin eps cabke instead of the 8 pin pci-e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking online if i can doctor the eps to fit the pci-e rather than re-order( i paid for £8 for next day delivery,lol) but all i can find is people asking if then can adapt the 8 pin eps that comes from the power supply which is obviously risky due to the ground and 12v being in a different place. Does anybody know how easy it would be to mod the eps extension cable to become a pci-e considering it is going to be connected to an 8 pin pci-e so no issue's with what pin is what.
> 
> Thanks guys


The connectors are gonna be the issue but the male one can be modded (a blade works) for an 8 pin pcie line. As long as the extension goes to an 8-pin pcie cable from the psu it should work. The color dont matter tbh.

Ok: 8-pin pcie to modded eps 8pin extension to gpu

No: 8-pin *eps* to modded eps 8-pin to gpu


----------



## shortmaneighty2

yeah that is kinda what i thought tbh, hopefully when it comes i can get a blade on it and make it work. we shall see though


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> you can turn the case on either side


I don't think you're following what I'm wanting to do here. I'm saying I wish the top tray was as it is, but that the bottom layout was flipped left to right.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Some of my hardware came today ^^
CPU,GPU and mobo should be here tomorrow or Monday








Cant wait to throw it all inside the XB!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> I'm saying I wish the top tray was as it is, but that the bottom layout was flipped left to right.


I agree! That would reduce over all tube length by quite a lot


----------



## WOOKZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> did anyone manage to fit a rampage 4 extreme AND a kraken x60/corsair h110? i really want this case to mod, and also mainly because this supports 280mm rad whereas the bigger hafx doesn't


the rampage 4 should fit as I fitted a 3 in and they are almost the same dimensions , rampage 3 ATX Form Factor
12 inch x 10.6 inch ( 30.5 cm x 26.9 cm ) rampage 4 Extended ATX Form Factor
12 inch x 10.7 inch ( 30.5 cm x 27.2 cm ) The only problem would be the tray needing to be faced off closest to the front . However connection of the sata cables would have to be done prior to sliding in the
shelf of the main board tray as there is no room to clip in sata cables after it is in place .I must also point out that if you later wish to attach another drive to the sata board connections after assembly
you will have to disassemble the entire tray section to attach it so my advice for what it is worth leave a dormant sata cable connected to the board so as to help with future upgrades to save and limit down -time with your PC . http://lanoc.org/review/motherboards/5791-motherboard-sizing this may also help.

The nzxt closed loop cooler would I imagine be the same as the new intel cooler maybe some else can answer that for you I hope this helps.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> you can turn the case on either side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you're following what I'm wanting to do here. I'm saying I wish the top tray was as it is, but that the bottom layout was flipped left to right.
Click to expand...

oo i gotcha


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Finally received my XB today








Had two other computers that I needed to get done, so I haven't had time to do much more than throw some components in it. I'll swap out fans and tidy it up later tonight.

Here it is:


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Finally received my XB today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had two other computers that I needed to get done, so I haven't had time to do much more than throw some components in it. I'll swap out fans and tidy it up later tonight.
> 
> Here it is:


Are those white led fans? Looks nice if they are!

New gpu setup incoming soon. Might as well do a log this time around and show some more love to my HAF XB. I say, when testing components (before finalizing your build) the horizon layout is a blessing. I can see how this can easily be marketed as a test bench.


----------



## vaporizer

i finally got everything together in my HAF XB. i like this case. i still need to do some work with the cables and i was sent the wrong sata cables and didn't want tyo use 36" ones. i want to redo the windows as i used 1/4" thick plexi( all i had in the garage) and it was heavy for my adhesive so i hot glued it a bunch. good thing CM parts are cheap. one day i will replace the fittings too.

took some quick pics. look at all them circles

flash


no flash


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> i finally got everything together in my HAF XB. i like this case. i still need to do some work with the cables and i was sent the wrong sata cables and didn't want tyo use 36" ones. i want to redo the windows as i used 1/4" thick plexi( all i had in the garage) and it was heavy for my adhesive so i hot glued it a bunch. good thing CM parts are cheap. one day i will replace the fittings too.
> 
> took some quick pics. look at all them circles
> 
> flash
> 
> 
> no flash


Awesome setup


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> i finally got everything together in my HAF XB. i like this case. i still need to do some work with the cables and i was sent the wrong sata cables and didn't want tyo use 36" ones. i want to redo the windows as i used 1/4" thick plexi( all i had in the garage) and it was heavy for my adhesive so i hot glued it a bunch. good thing CM parts are cheap. one day i will replace the fittings too.
> 
> took some quick pics. look at all them circles
> 
> flash
> 
> 
> no flash


:O

call it "the ice cave"


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Are those white led fans? Looks nice if they are!


No, those are just the original fans. The light is from two white 30cm. CCFL's. One over and one under the fans in the front. I don't like LED fans, and for case lighting I find that CCFL's tend to give a cleaner light than LED's.

I swapped the original front fans for two 140mm. Enermax T.B.Silence fans. Obviously to reduce noise, but I also think their smoked blades look really good with the lights.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> No, those are just the original fans. The light is from two white 30cm. CCFL's. One over and one under the fans in the front. I don't like LED fans, and for case lighting I find that CCFL's tend to give a cleaner light than LED's.
> 
> I swapped the original front fans for two 140mm. Enermax T.B.Silence fans. Obviously to reduce noise, but I also think their smoked blades look really good with the lights.


Show us the inside if you may?


----------



## sascha1102

Updates / changings:

on Thursday all components went off, removed all 3 cages


front cover lower right, bigger hole for another 2x 5,25" parts and honeycomb removed



new holes in the bottom and refixed the 2 HDD cages on left side


this night, began with cable routing in lower area



red arrows : 5mm LEDs for Power and HDD activity (from an old bricked Colossus PCB)
white arrow: Power switch for 1 CCFL 30cm light blue in area unter mainboard tray
new arrived Akasa Apache black 140mm fans mounted
power and reset button are hidden behind a sexy Harry Potter fake sticker
right 2 usb 3.0 Ports are running as USB 2.0 at the moment, becausejust 1 3.0 header on board. will buy a pci_e card with 1 internal port and more 2 external, useable all at same time


- at this time, the front mesh will get in again, but forthcoming it will be replaced by a black plexi plate with fan cut outs, infront this will come a magnetic demciflex 280mm dustfilter http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41odUxM6r2L._SX385_.jpg
- new left sidepanel and top ordered at CM Store yesterday. Will be here next week.

when all componetns are in again, a few more pics will follow - tomorrow or an monday.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Show us the inside if you may?


I would be happy to. But it will have to wait until tomorrow.
Most of my camera gear is currently packed for a short overnight trip, so all I have at hand right now, is a compact camera that is in the charger and a 1D with a telephoto lens. And I am sure can understand why that is not the most practical camera/lens combo for shooting inside a case.


----------



## shortmaneighty2

Nice build pics, will defiantely keep up with the progress







the next thing for me is new mo/board and an xspc watercooling kit and water block for my gpu but i dont know which to get as my card is the 7870 tahiti le, so do i get the 7870 water block or the 7950? :/


----------



## humayunh

Hey Guys!

Any advice on how to Cool my HDD's inside this case?
My 1 TB WD Black is running at 53"C
500 GB WD Green at 44
and a Seagate 500 @ 47

There are pretty scary looking temps no? I dont want them to reduce my HDD life.. =/


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *humayunh*
> 
> Hey Guys!
> 
> Any advice on how to Cool my HDD's inside this case?
> My 1 TB WD Black is running at 53"C
> 500 GB WD Green at 44
> and a Seagate 500 @ 47
> 
> There are pretty scary looking temps no? I don't want them to reduce my HDD life.. =/


Are there 2x 3.5" hdds or 2x 2.5" hdds? If The small ones, you could Put the 80mm Fans as intake. If 2x 3.5 hdds you could cut a hole in the right sie panel, Put a 80 or 120mm fan into. Had done this before i changed my hdd cages. Look To my pics gallery, there you can See it . Before rebuilding, the max temp from my wd black was 39 degrees Celsius.


----------



## humayunh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Are there 2x 3.5" hdds or 2x 2.5" hdds? If The small ones, you could Put the 80mm Fans as intake. If 2x 3.5 hdds you could cut a hole in the right sie panel, Put a 80 or 120mm fan into. Had done this before i changed my hdd cages. Look To my pics gallery, there you can See it . Before rebuilding, the max temp from my wd black was 39 degrees Celsius.


Hmm all are 3.5".. I've placed the third one under the DVD rom in a 5.25 to 3.5 convertor!
is the 3.5" HDD cage easy to remove? Just screws? If so i can place it near the back as you have, but tell me, the opening has two slim slits on the side, are they good enough for airflow if i put two 80 mm's as intake?, or maybe i can direction the HDD towards the back so the air flows on top of them.

Dont wanna make new holes in my new casing


----------



## sascha1102

Hm, first, only the 2,5" Cage is fixed with 2 screws on top and 4 screws at the bottom. This one can be removed very easyly. The 3,5" cage is fixed with rivets. If you want to change the 3,5" cage position, you first must remove the rivets with a drill. (4 rivets from the front (behind the front panel) and 4 from bottom. then you have to drill 4 new 4,1mm holes (for 4mm rivets, 3-6 mm long) in the bottom, where you want to fix the 3,5" cage.

extra you need a rivet pliers. if you don't have these, you can also use very strong bouble sided tape or mounting strips. (prefered - because they hold in an area from -40 degrees to 90 degrees celsius).

The airflow from fans to the HDDs is better from the sides, because in the back is the hot swap plate mounted. (so as I mounted the 3,5 Bay would be perfect.

if there is place enough between the rear of ODD and the single HDD in 5,25" bay and side from 3,5" bay, you could put another fan between there. then you get cool air from outside thropugh both 80mm fans - that goes tthrough the 3,5" cage to the extra fan and that will cool down your extra HDD and the ODD.

hope this could help a little

ps. one thing I've forgotten. the closing mechanism from the 3,5" hdd brackets then doesn't work. my HDD is just slided in and fits with clicking into the sata hot swap.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *humayunh*
> 
> Hmm all are 3.5".. I've placed the third one under the DVD rom in a 5.25 to 3.5 convertor!
> is the 3.5" HDD cage easy to remove? Just screws? If so i can place it near the back as you have, but tell me, the opening has two slim slits on the side, are they good enough for airflow if i put two 80 mm's as intake?, or maybe i can direction the HDD towards the back so the air flows on top of them.
> 
> Dont wanna make new holes in my new casing


You could remove the 2.5 drive bay and salvage a 3.5 bay from another case and screw it in place


----------



## sascha1102

or as wthenshaw wrote. just remove the 2,5" bay. buy (or you have another) a 3.%2 cage and fix it where the 2,5" was. then put the one HDD in 5,25" bay into the new cage (perhaps another from the front hotswap) then 2 Hdds will be cooled and just one from the front will be cooled passiv. the hottest one should be then in the active cooled area.

***

I hate writing with my phone. Will be time, that the HAF XB is ready again.....


----------



## sascha1102

PC is ready again. new left sidepanel will be delivered on monday, perfect Coolermaster - very quick. Pictures follow tomorrow - girlfriend is out with my digicam, haha.


----------



## shortmaneighty2

Hi guys, anybody fitted the xspc raystorm 750 rs240 into the xb? if so how difficult was it? just trying to gauge how easy it will be to mount it all and wether i will haf to adapt the case much


----------



## barkinos98

im getting a XB as soon as i sell my wii








btw, for 140mm front fans, i was thinking of bitfenix spectre pro white leds, and as for the back 120mm the AF120 quiet. for 80mm fans tho, what to get? I just want them for my planned mods to be actually functional








so yeah, for 80mm fans is there something out there which is full black/dark as possible all around and be also quiet?


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> im getting a XB as soon as i sell my wii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, for 140mm front fans, i was thinking of bitfenix spectre pro white leds, and as for the back 120mm the AF120 quiet. for 80mm fans tho, what to get? I just want them for my planned mods to be actually functional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so yeah, for 80mm fans is there something out there which is full black/dark as possible all around and be also quiet?


140mm spectre pro are good choise.

possible 80m fans (full black) in various speeds

- Be Quiet! Shadow Wings (about 8-9€ each fan)
low - 8,4 dB(A), max 1.400 RPM, 25,1 m³/h, 5 - 12 V, 3-Pin
mid - 15,8 dB(A), max 2.000 RPM, 43,9 m³/h, 5 - 12V, 3-Pin

- Be uiet Silent Wings 2 (newer but expensive - about 15€ each fan)
14,5 dB(A), 2.000 RPM, 44,2 m³/h, 4 - 14 V, 3-pin and reducing adapters, anti vibration holes

as 120 rear possible alternative the Akasa Apache (all black) - very quiet and good airflow (my build in rear fan) - about 12€


----------



## shortmaneighty2

Stripped the haf xb down (again) tidied up the wiring even more and tie clipped all the wire under the m/board tray so i can run the braided red wiring up between the bays at the front. Ordered the red braided wires for the i/o plugs, audio plug, 3 pin fan cable's and also ordered some red sata cables. The more i look in my case the more i think i want another 7870 to fill the left side better


----------



## sascha1102

looks fine and very clear, did you use Btfenix Alchemy sleeved extensions or seldmade ones?


----------



## shortmaneighty2

Thanks mate, I just bought the bitfenix alchemy prebraided ones. seem ok but when they were delivered i noticed a couple of the pins were loose in the block and a few of the braids were frayed but no big deal i suppose. for the price i think they are great. I did look at braiding the wires myself but looked a but tedious


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> Thanks mate, I just bought the bitfenix alchemy prebraided ones. seem ok but when they were delivered i noticed a couple of the pins were loose in the block and a few of the braids were frayed but no big deal i suppose. for the price i think they are great. I did look at braiding the wires myself but looked a but tedious


really in that condition. normally they are perfectly produced. I got a pack of white sleeved ones 1 year ago for my bitfenix colossus double tower. cables were perfect in blocks now I'm just jusing the 24pin, because I don't have a black one - perhaps with next Caseking order...


----------



## shortmaneighty2

yeah i thought they would be perfect when they came but just wasn't. i just had to tug each wire individually to make sure they were all plugged in propperly as i didnt wan't any issue's once under the board as it would be a nightmare to get to. A couple of them came out but i just plugged them back and i was good to go.

Also, I have noticed a few builds were guys have installed the 120mm fans inside the case as apposed to between the front grill and the case which is how the stock fans come. Is there any benefit to doing this or is it purely for looks?


----------



## shortmaneighty2

sorry double post and don't know how to delete :/


----------



## sascha1102

you mean, why they build in the fans inside the case and not between mesh and outside case? I tested it both, but no difference in my opinion. Perhaps so the dust can''t ge so quick on the fan blades as if they were monuted direct behind the mesh.

The only thing I've notced, is that (as me now) a few guys here have cutted out the plastic honeycomb behind the mesh gitter and filter. this delivers a little better airflow and you can also look even better from front into the case, if it is illuminated. and the dust collection is much lower and it is better for cleaning


----------



## shortmaneighty2

yeah i think that is the next thing i will do because having the two 120's as intake is just a dust magnet!! my grill is white already and i have only had it a month or two so anything too reduce that is a plus. do you think the xspc res/pump combo would go into the dual bay on the front ok and work ok? really like the look of it but dont want to be cutting into my xb too much if i can help it









Also i noticed on one of the pics somebody mounted a 240 rad between the case and front grill, do you know if it needed any special adaptations?

Sorry for all the questions but you seem to know what your doing,lol.


----------



## sascha1102

hey, thanks, but also not in all. about watercooling I've got no ideas by myself, because it was never before in my interests to build a custom loop.
I looked at it at frozencpu.com and based on the pics it should fit in the dual 5,25" bay.

I remember the pics where the rad was mounted outside. regular no modding needed. I think he had the fans inside and the screws from inside through fans to rad - but it makes no sence so, because it would be a pull configuration.

normally you do push or push pull from the front. If you got a big rad, then mounting it inside would be a prolem by long graphics card.

so normally outside 2 fans, rad inside (thin version with about 3cm thickness) and perhaps 2 more fans. a thicker custom loop rad (f.e. 6cm thick would just go outside , but without the front mesh - or a selfmade alternative gitter


----------



## shortmaneighty2

yeah that is what i thought. pointless pulling warm air through the rad :/ i will probably just take my front off over the next few day and have a good look and take some measurements to be sure. Thanks for your help and i will be sure to post pics whatever i decide to do


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> yeah that is what i thought. pointless pulling warm air through the rad :/ i will probably just take my front off over the next few day and have a good look and take some measurements to be sure. Thanks for your help and i will be sure to post pics whatever i decide to do


You're welcome. test it out, what's the best for you. and pics are always welcome.
so I'm of now, nearly 3 A.M. here with me.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> hey, thanks, but also not in all. about watercooling I've got no ideas by myself, because it was never before in my interests to build a custom loop.
> I looked at it at frozencpu.com and based on the pics it should fit in the dual 5,25" bay.
> 
> I remember the pics where the rad was mounted outside. regular no modding needed. I think he had the fans inside and the screws from inside through fans to rad - but it makes no sence so, because it would be a pull configuration.
> 
> normally you do push or push pull from the front. If you got a big rad, then mounting it inside would be a prolem by long graphics card.
> 
> so normally outside 2 fans, rad inside (thin version with about 3cm thickness) and perhaps 2 more fans. a thicker custom loop rad (f.e. 6cm thick would just go outside , but without the front mesh - or a selfmade alternative gitter


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> yeah that is what i thought. pointless pulling warm air through the rad :/ i will probably just take my front off over the next few day and have a good look and take some measurements to be sure. Thanks for your help and i will be sure to post pics whatever i decide to do


With my GTX 670 FTW and alpha cool 240 rad I still have 50 mm of space between my radiator and GPU...my rad is 30mm thick


----------



## shortmaneighty2

Thanks man, Is that just in push config? do you think you would have enough room for push pull?


----------



## xernox

So I am done with building my rig. First off I want to apologize for the stock cooler (will be ugrading to a Seidon 240M push/pull config)
Also sorry about the wires, the fan wires will be removed when I get a fan controller.
This case is so easy to build and it looks so awesome. Wires are pretty easy to move around and get them where you want them. Can hide almost everything under the motherboard. With the removable motherboard tray it makes it much easier to do stuff under it.

Booting time is about 10-15 seconds. Haven't really taken the time, but damn it's fast.

Specs:
Gainward GTX 770
Intel i5-4670k stock
ASUS Z87-K
HyperX 3k SSD
8GB Vengeance 1600MHz

I'd like to thank people on this thread for showing off this incredible case and making me buy it.
Any tips are of course highly welcome. Could add more pictures if requested. Will update when I get the new CPU cooler.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> Thanks man, Is that just in push config? do you think you would have enough room for push pull?


I have just a push configuration with two scythe gentle typhoon 1850's mounted between front panel and case. If I wanted to do a push pull i have plenty of room as most 120mm fans are 25mm thick (unless you opt for thicker fans obviously).

*Note: My GPU is only 254mm which is smaller compared to some of the cards that have larger coolers or even the Superclocked GPU's


----------



## Pablidito

Hello fellow CM HAF XB owners! I just completed my latest build using this case. Got it to look the way I wanted with minimal modding (only had to remove the 5.25" and SSD drive cages). Also removed the mesh on the top panel and replaced it with a sheet of acrylic for a nice window look. Overall very happy and impressed with this case!


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pablidito*
> 
> Hello fellow CM HAF XB owners! I just completed my latest build using this case. Got it to look the way I wanted with minimal modding (only had to remove the 5.25" and SSD drive cages). Also removed the mesh on the top panel and replaced it with a sheet of acrylic for a nice window look. Overall very happy and impressed with this case!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow. That's amazing looking. Great job.







Are you happy with your temps?


----------



## bond32

To those of you with water loops, what do you recommend I do/get to add an air trap? I have the Swiftech h220 system and I added a single 120mm rad and my 7970 is water cooled. It is extremely difficult to get all the air out of the loop because, I think, the way the 240mm radiator is mounted with the fill port to the side. The rad has a reservoir on it.


----------



## Pablidito

Thanks much, Ramsey! I am pretty satisfied with the temps on this build. I'm not looking to break any speed/temp records with this one, just something that looks and runs cool. I have a mild oc on my 3570k of 4.3ghz and after 30 minutes on Prime95 the hottest core hit 81 degrees celsius:



The dual GTX 680s are oc'd to 1215mhz and after 30 minutes on Unigine Valley the top card peaked at 56 degrees celsius:



All in all I'm happy with it!


----------



## barkinos98

what theme are you using? after several years with OSX it looks very familiar


----------



## GuestVeea

Has anyone else been getting color glitches in games since nvidia update 320.18?


----------



## Strata

Any recommendations on ssds? I want fast, reliable, and under $100. I'm thinking 60gb should be plenty, as it's only for use as a boot drive for Win 7 Ulti.

I've been leaning towards the Mushkin enhanced chronos deluxe 60gb, as it is very fast, and only $80, but I don't know it's reliability, or if Sandforce is still something people should avoid.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> Any recommendations on ssds? I want fast, reliable, and under $100. I'm thinking 60gb should be plenty, as it's only for use as a boot drive for Win 7 Ulti.
> 
> I've been leaning towards the *Mushkin enhanced chronos deluxe 60gb*, as it is very fast, and only $80, but I don't know it's reliability, or if Sandforce is still something people should avoid.


I have this one as a boot drive, and I haven't had any problems at all. I recommend it.


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> Any recommendations on ssds? I want fast, reliable, and under $100. I'm thinking 60gb should be plenty, as it's only for use as a boot drive for Win 7 Ulti.
> 
> I've been leaning towards the Mushkin enhanced chronos deluxe 60gb, as it is very fast, and only $80, but I don't know it's reliability, or if Sandforce is still something people should avoid.


64GB drives aren't the fastest and they're quite limiting even if just the OS is on it, and you can get a Samsung 840 128GB for maybe 10 dollars more? Although those aren't at the top of the list, the 840 Pros are better. Outside of that you have Intel's and SanDisk's SSDs, but I don't have experience with the latter.


----------



## ihatelolcats

economically 60gb drives dont make a whole lot of sense. look for a deal on a 120gb


----------



## joelccc89

Hi buddies, ii wann know if someone had the same trouble that i'm currently having, see i installed 2 hdds in my haf xb but i think that the cables are to close, here are the pictures in the hdds and the motherboard. Thanks for your advices.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelccc89*
> 
> Hi buddies, ii wann know if someone had the same trouble that i'm currently having, see i installed 2 hdds in my haf xb but i think that the cables are to close, here are the pictures in the hdds and the motherboard. Thanks for your advices.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah, that's not good. Are they straight on the other end? Can you swap them end for end? If not, you need some different cables.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelccc89*
> 
> Hi buddies, ii wann know if someone had the same trouble that i'm currently having, see i installed 2 hdds in my haf xb but i think that the cables are to close, here are the pictures in the hdds and the motherboard. Thanks for your advices.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Get cables with straight connectors. Problem solved








And while you are in there anyway, please clean your case. Seeing that amount of dust causes me physical pain.


----------



## joelccc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Yeah, that's not good. Are they straight on the other end? Can you swap them end for end? If not, you need some different cables.


Thanks for the advice, i think that i'm going to change the cables


----------



## joelccc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Get cables with straight connectors. Problem solved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while you are in there anyway, please clean your case. Seeing that amount of dust causes me physical pain.


Any recomendation for the cleaning, i'm a newbie in these things thanks!


----------



## Dire Squirrel

I promised to post some interior shots of the new XB yesterday, but got in so late that I just couldn't be bothered to take any.
So here they are. Fresh from today 


Inside front. Two 140mm. Enermax T.B.Silence. Above and below them are 30cm white CCFL's.


Top down. Cable management still leaves a bit to be desired. That will be fixed when I get around to sleeving the PSU.


212 EVO with two Enermax T.B.Silence 120mm. fans. Next to it is a Club3D 7870 JokerCard (Tahiti LE).


Here it is in it's new habitat.


Swapped the PSU fan to one like the front intake fans. PSU is a Corsair TX 650 V2.


Cable for the new PSU fan. I prefer to run all my fans 12 volt from molex.

I'm quite happy with it so far. Very cool and quiet. Although that is mostly due to the new fans. The stock ones are ridiculously loud. both for the case and the 212.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelccc89*
> 
> Any recomendation for the cleaning, i'm a newbie in these things thanks!


Was typing my previous post while you posted this, so didn't see it.

Personally I prefer to simply take the whole thing apart every once in a while and clean it. But a can of compressed air can do wonders in a case that you can open up as much as this one.
I very much like soft antistatic brushes as well. Very good for dusting components.

It also pays to keep the room the rig is in very clean. The less dust there is, the less dust can get into your case.


----------



## Strata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> economically 60gb drives dont make a whole lot of sense. look for a deal on a 120gb


I know the Price per GB is better on the 120s, unfortunately I am on a strict budget at the moment. Also since its solely for my OS I feel like a 120 would be overkill, wouldn't it be? I'm reading that Windows is like 35gb before reducing the pagefile and removing hibernation, and after that plus updates it comes to perhaps 40gb?

Best I think I can do is a 90GB.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> I know the Price per GB is better on the 120s, unfortunately I am on a strict budget at the moment. Also since its solely for my OS I feel like a 120 would be overkill, wouldn't it be? I'm reading that Windows is like 35gb before reducing the pagefile and removing hibernation, and after that plus updates it comes to perhaps 40gb?
> 
> Best I think I can do is a 90GB.


I have a ocz vertex 64gb in my older pc and after updates and drivers I hover around 2.4gb of free space...my new one is a 128 and it has 50+GB left and I have BF3 installed on it as it allows for great loading speeds..


----------



## Pablidito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelccc89*
> 
> Hi buddies, ii wann know if someone had the same trouble that i'm currently having, see i installed 2 hdds in my haf xb but i think that the cables are to close, here are the pictures in the hdds and the motherboard. Thanks for your advices.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey joelccc89, I had the same problem w/ the SATA cables in my case since my PSU was so close to the hot swap bay control panel. I wound up removing the control panel completely partly because of that and also because of some issues I read online about horror stories w/ the panels shorting out and folks losing their data because of it. The panel is held in by just a couple of screws and is easily removed and then you can just run the cables straight to the drives. Unless you absolutely need hot swapping capability, I'd recommend removing it. You can still use the drive bay trays like you normally would without the control panel.

Also, I'll echo Dire Squirrel's recommendation about cleaning. Disassemble it initially and do a thorough cleaning w/ an anti-static cloth/brush then keep a can of compressed air handy at all times


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pablidito*


Aside from the fact yours is way faster than mine our layouts are nearly identical. Only difference is that I put both of my microres's on the front of the case.


----------



## Pablidito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> I know the Price per GB is better on the 120s, unfortunately I am on a strict budget at the moment. Also since its solely for my OS I feel like a 120 would be overkill, wouldn't it be? I'm reading that Windows is like 35gb before reducing the pagefile and removing hibernation, and after that plus updates it comes to perhaps 40gb?
> 
> Best I think I can do is a 90GB.


If you are 100% certain that the drive is only going to be used for your OS then the Mushkin Enhanced line is a good choice. I have the 120gb version of this drive installed in my main rig as the OS drive and it has been working just fine for over a year now (and is quite speedy too







).

However, if you have any potential situation where you might use the drive for more than just the OS, I would echo other comments that you should consider a higher capacity drive to give yourself the flexibility (and capacity) for future unknowns. Keep your eyes peeled...you can probably find a really good deal for just a little bit more than what you'll spend on the 60gb SSD.


----------



## Pablidito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Aside from the fact yours is way faster than mine our layouts are nearly identical. Only difference is that I put both of my microres's on the front of the case.


Hahaha! They ARE almost identical aren't they?? I was struggling with the placement of the MicroRes on the GPU loop and opted to install it on the back panel directly above the pump so I didn't have a 90 degree angle coming right off the pump outlet. My Antec Kuhler was a pain in the buttocks to refill though with all the air bubbles but now it works like a champ. I prefer the the look and performance of the Corsair closed loops but I had this Antec system laying around collecting dust so I thought what the heck!


----------



## mavisky

I want to get rid of my closed loop system and replace the block and rear radiator. The flow on this old H80 is a dribble compared to my GPU loop. Here's my GPU loop from the side before I ditched the coils.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mavisky/media/DSC01174_zpsd15cc14c.jpg.html


----------



## sascha1102

Here a few more promised pics:


cleaned up the inside a bit more. just the internal usb 3.0 to 2.0 adapter cabel on left side has to go away. but this happens, when I get my PCIe card with another internal USB 3.0 header


the 2 ODD went outside. sata data and power cables gone through bottom cutouts inside the cupboard. inf not needed, door is closed


here the usb 3 to usb 2 adapter. the ccfl 30cm is build in from left to right if I#m working under the mainboard tray. the ccfl sits on a few Lego bricks. fixed with power tape


my external docking station. fan mounted to cool down the HDD. power from fan throuch my internal 2nd fan controler.


after removing the 2 fan controlers and build in to the right front, sidepanel looks crappy. but today I got my CM Order - so I replaced it.

cut out on mesh area will be done next week, when I get my plexi for side and top panel. then the top Panel gets a bigger window, as a few did here before. u-profiles also ordered today. will then also next week here
I just have to check where I then put my 3 LED bars which are now in the top, because the plexi hast to be a gig larger then the cutout

furthermmore I've ordered today a very unique LED Flash unit which will go external onto the top. more I wouldn't tell yet - just as much that will be powered on the pc with usb and flashes to the sound of music (not per microphone) . let's get surprised...

today ordered new 140mm front fans from noiseblocker, because both new akasa apache 140mm fans have a noisy beariny clicking. (noise of fans is very quiet) will return them then.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Here a few more promised pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleaned up the inside a bit more. just the internal usb 3.0 to 2.0 adapter cabel on left side has to go away. but this happens, when I get my PCIe card with another internal USB 3.0 header
> 
> 
> the 2 ODD went outside. sata data and power cables gone through bottom cutouts inside the cupboard. inf not needed, door is closed
> 
> 
> here the usb 3 to usb 2 adapter. the ccfl 30cm is build in from left to right if I#m working under the mainboard tray. the ccfl sits on a few Lego bricks. fixed with power tape
> 
> 
> my external docking station. fan mounted to cool down the HDD. power from fan throuch my internal 2nd fan controler.
> 
> 
> after removing the 2 fan controlers and build in to the right front, sidepanel looks crappy. but today I got my CM Order - so I replaced it.
> 
> cut out on mesh area will be done next week, when I get my plexi for side and top panel. then the top Panel gets a bigger window, as a few did here before. u-profiles also ordered today. will then also next week here
> I just have to check where I then put my 3 LED bars which are now in the top, because the plexi hast to be a gig larger then the cutout
> 
> furthermmore I've ordered today a very unique LED Flash unit which will go external onto the top. more I wouldn't tell yet - just as much that will be powered on the pc with usb and flashes to the sound of music (not per microphone) . let's get surprised...
> 
> today ordered new 140mm front fans from noiseblocker, because both new akasa apache 140mm fans have a noisy beariny clicking. (noise of fans is very quiet) will return them then.


Nice ^^
It looks much better with controlers in front! and the dot over the I with the replacement side panel








Looking forward to seeing the new windows !


----------



## CptAsian

Hey guys. I've been interested in this case for a while, and I think that I'll buy it for myself as a birthday gift in the next few days. I'm going to get rid of the X-Dock PCB and just hook up my HDD's directly, as I've read that has been known to cause problems. Is there anything else that I should be aware of?


----------



## bigmac11

CM has refurbished HAF XB for $69.99. Would be a great deal for someone on the west coast to avoid the high shipping cost.

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-lan-box-and-test-bench-computer-case-refurbished/


----------



## Pablidito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Hey guys. I've been interested in this case for a while, and I think that I'll buy it for myself as a birthday gift in the next few days. I'm going to get rid of the X-Dock PCB and just hook up my HDD's directly, as I've read that has been known to cause problems. Is there anything else that I should be aware of?


Hey CptAsian...happy B-day! Newegg has it on sale for $89 w/ free shipping btw









I'll just throw my two cents in. All in all this is a good case that is a nice departure from the typical tower style cases. Definitely lose the PCB if you have no need for hot swapping. Also, another weird issue I've encountered is the power and reset buttons can be a bit sensitive, like if you push too hard on the front panel it could power off or restart your computer. I've read other owners complain about this issue and it has happened to me a couple of times myself. More of an annoyance than anything else and I think there's a fix for it I just haven't looked into it. Also, you're limited to water cooling options on this case unless you're willing to mod it. Finally, cable management can be a bit tricky with the bottom compartment, but I'm lazy and hey out of sight out of mind I always say!


----------



## sascha1102

Hey CptAsian,

if you don't need the hot swap PCB - just remove it. The problem with the power and reset buttons I never had bevor in nearly 4 months of owning this case. One thing that is important, if you want to use 140mm front fans between mesh and case front, you have to cut off a little bit from plastic, (a few pages back was a repeated picture) but this is very easyly. If you put them into the case, no cut off needed. Cable routing for me (with case in original condition) was never a big problem - place enough there.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pablidito*
> 
> Hey CptAsian...happy B-day! Newegg has it on sale for $89 w/ free shipping btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just throw my two cents in. All in all this is a good case that is a nice departure from the typical tower style cases. Definitely lose the PCB if you have no need for hot swapping. Also, another weird issue I've encountered is the power and reset buttons can be a bit sensitive, like if you push too hard on the front panel it could power off or restart your computer. I've read other owners complain about this issue and it has happened to me a couple of times myself. More of an annoyance than anything else and I think there's a fix for it I just haven't looked into it. Also, you're limited to water cooling options on this case unless you're willing to mod it. Finally, cable management can be a bit tricky with the bottom compartment, but I'm lazy and hey out of sight out of mind I always say!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Hey CptAsian,
> 
> if you don't need the hot swap PCB - just remove it. The problem with the power and reset buttons I never had bevor in nearly 4 months of owning this case. One thing that is important, if you want to use 140mm front fans between mesh and case front, you have to cut off a little bit from plastic, (a few pages back was a repeated picture) but this is very easyly. If you put them into the case, no cut off needed. Cable routing for me (with case in original condition) was never a big problem - place enough there.


Cool, thanks guys. I'll order that case ASAP while it's still on sale. I've read reviews, and lurked around in this thread for a while, and it seems just about perfect for me. However, it seems like it's going to take up a good bit of space on my desk, but I can deal with that.


----------



## wthenshaw

Back to air cooling


----------



## Kuudere

Welcome back to when things were simpler









But uh, fix the heatsink direction, you're messing with the cooling with it facing that way.


----------



## sascha1102

1st update. had a bit time today and cutted out the new top panel. (with no dremel and just with my hands it took nearly 3 1/2 hours, but therefor very clean cut. cutting area again black coloured. just used the following parts:




also removed the 3 RGB LED strings from original window top and fitted them into the new top panel, then tested on red, if working



The 2 plexi plates and new fans will be here tomorrow or thursday. beginning with cutting the left mesh and plexi not until next week, because at weekend I'm visiting my parents, after long time.


----------



## Ramsey77

Looks good sascha.


----------



## sascha1102

thx Ramsey, a few minutes ago I got the idea, not to use the u-profiles and assemble the window with a plain top as the original window is cutted, but this is a bit hard to realize without any machine.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> Welcome back to when things were simpler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But uh, fix the heatsink direction, you're messing with the cooling with it facing that way.


Yup I know, but the cons of socket AM3+ and this heat sink doesn't let me have it front to back


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Yup I know, but the cons of socket AM3+ and this heat sink doesn't let me have it front to back


Makes me wonder if Intel patented their processor mounting technique + LGA and that's why AMD hasn't used it or something similar yet


----------



## ihatelolcats

there is no reason coolers cant mount the optimal way on am3 except that the cooler maker doesnt care to do it that way


----------



## 2mnetrix

So I recently got the itch to build another system. Been few years since I have upgraded my gear or done a serious mod. I decided to go with the CM Haf-XB just because it looked cool and has so much potential. I dont know where i'm going with this build as yet, but I'm starting out by re-using my old WC gear with some new additions. The colour scheme is undecided, but I'm going to try to stay away from orange and black as i have an addiction to that colour combo.

Here is the old case:

Here is the old Koolance Exos WC external rig. The full picture is not mine as i started to disassemble without taking a picture. Original picture is from here: www.techpowerup.com 


And now the new case to be modded:


I will keep a log of the build and get options and opinions from the cool folks here.
This is going to be crazy and expensive. I'm looking forward to it, and to get back into modding this rig.


----------



## Strata

So I originally posted this in the correct ASRock Z77 forum, but those guys don't seem very responsive. I have a Z77 Extreme6 motherboard, and I am trying to figure out what would be the most optimal connection setup for my fans, that is the quietest and most cooling. I have 3 Cougar Vortex PWM 120mm, 2 as front intake, and 1 as rear exhaust, the motherboard has 4 pin on Chassis 1, and 3 pin on Chassis 2 & 3 as well as Power Fan 1.

Reading around the net seems to imply that none of the Chassis headers are linked like the CPU fan headers were, and worse, that none of them run the same speeds.

Anyone familiar with running an ASRock board in the XB, or have any tips/tricks/advice, all is appreciated.


----------



## Xozat

So I'm considering buying a Galant from IKEA but I want somewhere to put the computer so it's not on the desk because I'm afraid the desk will crack, It's only 2cm thick. Does anyone here have their computer not sitting on their desk? Any ideas?

I don't really want to put it on the floor due to carpet and dust and what not.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xozat*
> 
> So I'm considering buying a Galant from IKEA but I want somewhere to put the computer so it's not on the desk because I'm afraid the desk will crack, It's only 2cm thick. Does anyone here have their computer not sitting on their desk? Any ideas?
> 
> I don't really want to put it on the floor due to carpet and dust and what not.


Took a quick look and I don't see why you would come to that conclusion. It is listed as supporting up to 80kg. So unless you have some VERY heavy monitors, you should be just fine.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> So I originally posted this in the correct ASRock Z77 forum, but those guys don't seem very responsive. I have a Z77 Extreme6 motherboard, and I am trying to figure out what would be the most optimal connection setup for my fans, that is the quietest and most cooling. I have 3 Cougar Vortex PWM 120mm, 2 as front intake, and 1 as rear exhaust, the motherboard has 4 pin on Chassis 1, and 3 pin on Chassis 2 & 3 as well as Power Fan 1.
> 
> Reading around the net seems to imply that none of the Chassis headers are linked like the CPU fan headers were, and worse, that none of them run the same speeds.
> 
> Anyone familiar with running an ASRock board in the XB, or have any tips/tricks/advice, all is appreciated.


I've got the Asrock Fatality Performance Z77. My Fan headers on the board are same with yours.

If you would have 1 more 4 pin onboard, it would be perfect, but not needed. The 4th pin is just to control the temps. for adjusting fan speeds, 3-pin fans are enough. so you can put the rear onto one 3-pin connector. then you should look for a 4-pin y-adapter for your 2 front fans. this adapter then to the 4-pin header onboard


If you want to get the best compromise between volume and cooling performance, you should think about a fan controler. Then you got the biggest freedom.

If you buy one , they mostly have just 3 pin connectors, but that's no problem because they can also be adjusted as you wish. In your case, I would choose a fan controler, that can run automatically and manually. A good one (and not very expensive) would be the Bitfenix Recon (in black or white). http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/recon/
The Recon supports 3 pin Fans, but the connectors are so made, that you also can put your 4 pin fans onto it. there is enough place on the sides.


Me myself have 2x 4 pin fans (at the moment Akasa Apache 140mm) on it (2 in front), one 80mm 3-pin and one 120mm on right side panel. all fits perfect.

Hope this could help you a little bit, if yes, feel free to press REP+


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xozat*
> 
> So I'm considering buying a Galant from IKEA but I want somewhere to put the computer so it's not on the desk because I'm afraid the desk will crack, It's only 2cm thick. Does anyone here have their computer not sitting on their desk? Any ideas?
> 
> I don't really want to put it on the floor due to carpet and dust and what not.


The Galant would be perfect, to put your Haf XB onto it. the desk plate's thickness is no problem, because you have a complete steel frame under it. My dad has 2 of them in his home office and I stood onto it (weight 65 kg), to fix something on the wall. nothing broke.


----------



## spaniardunited

XB comes today! Chomping at the bit and it's only 7:45 am ... gawd this is gonna be a long day. Pics tonight hopefully!


----------



## nohackmove

Hi all,

One of my friend purchased that case
everything is fine but we could not understand how install a 200mm fan on top cover.

should we use the screws to stable only the fan or create new screw holes?

Thanks.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nohackmove*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> One of my friend purchased that case
> everything is fine but we could not understand how install a 200mm fan on top cover.
> 
> should we use the screws to stable only the fan or create new screw holes?
> 
> Thanks.


What fan exactly should be installed on top? standard 20mm fans wouln't fit. because of other hole positions. the holes in the mesh are 18 x 11 cm. Your fan then should have the holes like this. only the Coolermaster and one other (at moment don't know which) has this position. otherwise you really have to cut 4 new holes, that fit to your fan holes. you could then remove the rubbers from original holes and put thenm into the new holes.

or do you have the window top version? fans can only be mounted on mesh top panel


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Yup I know, but the cons of socket AM3+ and this heat sink doesn't let me have it front to back


What cooler is that? I'm surprised there's no allowance for something like that built into the design. Even my little Rocketfish CPU cooler I have (now in my HTPC on a 4170 at stock clocks) allows for something as basic as defininig which way the fan blows.


----------



## Pablidito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Cool, thanks guys. I'll order that case ASAP while it's still on sale. I've read reviews, and lurked around in this thread for a while, and it seems just about perfect for me. However, it seems like it's going to take up a good bit of space on my desk, but I can deal with that.


No problem! I think you will definitely happy with the case once you receive it. It does take up a bit more room on the desktop than a traditional tower style case but it will definitely look good doing so


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> What cooler is that? I'm surprised there's no allowance for something like that built into the design. Even my little Rocketfish CPU cooler I have (now in my HTPC on a 4170 at stock clocks) allows for something as basic as defininig which way the fan blows.


Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by nohackmove View Post
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> One of my friend purchased that case
> everything is fine but we could not understand how install a 200mm fan on top cover.
> 
> should we use the screws to stable only the fan or create new screw holes?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> What fan exactly should be installed on top? standard 20mm fans wouln't fit. because of other hole positions. the holes in the mesh are 18 x 11 cm. Your fan then should have the holes like this. only the Coolermaster and one other (at moment don't know which) has this position. otherwise you really have to cut 4 new holes, that fit to your fan holes. you could then remove the rubbers from original holes and put thenm into the new holes.
> 
> or do you have the window top version? fans can only be mounted on mesh top panel
Click to expand...

Im pritty sure CM's own fan will fit perfectly. The thing is, they use weird hole measures for their 200mm fans.. so.. yea...
I know that Bitfinix's 200mm Spectre Pro will "fit" two of the screws is gonna be kinda crooked.. but hardly noticeable








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835345047
(it comes in black too.. just couldnt find it.)
PM me if you want pic's







its too dark now.. but can send tomorrow if anyone is interested.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Im pritty sure CM's own fan will fit perfectly. The thing is, they use weird hole measures for their 200mm fans.. so.. yea...
> I know that Bitfinix's 200mm Spectre Pro will "fit" two of the screws is gonna be kinda crooked.. but hardly noticeable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835345047
> (it comes in black too.. just couldnt find it.)
> PM me if you want pic's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its too dark now.. but can send tomorrow if anyone is interested.


Believe it or not the Bitfenix 230mm fan will fit perfectly... The Spectre pro I believe. All 4 holes line up, no modification.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I really LOVE this case and im glad I found it. I am ordering this case at the end of the month. I had a question is there a size limit to coolers you can use and video card? Im gonna be using a hyper 212 and a 7950 im sure both will fit.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I really LOVE this case and im glad I found it. I am ordering this case at the end of the month. I had a question is there a size limit to coolers you can use and video card? Im gonna be using a hyper 212 and a 7950 im sure both will fit.


Both will fit nicely.



Mine with a 212 and a 7870 Tahiti LE (which is pretty much exactly the same sixe as a 7950).
As you can see, there is plenty of space.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Both will fit nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine with a 212 and a 7870 Tahiti LE (which is pretty much exactly the same sixe as a 7950).
> As you can see, there is plenty of space.


Your mATX looks like a baby in the HAF-XB


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Your mATX looks like a baby in the HAF-XB


Indeed. It's previous home was a very tiny mATX box.


----------



## spaniardunited

Pics to come later today, but I wanted to test out the spacing last night.

Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 7950 and a Corsair H50 in push/pull on the front cleared by maybe 2 mm ... it's a VERY tight fit.

So for the record, Vapor-X 7950 and no thicker than 25mm fans and 25mm rad will fit in push/pull.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> Pics to come later today, but I wanted to test out the spacing last night.
> 
> Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 7950 and a Corsair H50 in push/pull on the front cleared by maybe 2 mm ... it's a VERY tight fit.
> 
> So for the record, Vapor-X 7950 and no thicker than 25mm fans and 25mm rad will fit in push/pull.


Since you are using a H50 which is a single 120mm. I would put it in the back. That would leave you with more space in the front and the GPU would benefit from more airflow that hasn't passed through a hot rad first..

If you absolutely want it in the front, stick one fan on the outside and the rad and second fan on the inside. That saves you 25mm and gives a cleaner look.


----------



## spaniardunited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Since you are using a H50 which is a single 120mm. I would put it in the back. That would leave you with more space in the front and the GPU would benefit from more airflow that hasn't passed through a hot rad first..
> 
> If you absolutely want it in the front, stick one fan on the outside and the rad and second fan on the inside. That saves you 25mm and gives a cleaner look.


Oh that was simply for information purposes for anyone heading in that direction who might have the same or similar card. I've seen some similar cards and rads but just wanted to add that to the list as a possibility in case anyone was looking to do a 7950 and push/pull rad combo. I had a 120mm fan on the outside, then the rad on the inside and another fan attached to it. In total 75mm of rad/fan and literally less than 5mm clearance to the Vapor-X 7950

Couple of pics!

I won't bore you with the box/unboxing ... we've all seen those. Also I know the quality is bad ... the only camera I own exists on my phone.


----------



## sascha1102

My delivery came in this afteroon (2 new Noiseblocker Full Black Silent Pro 140mm, 2x plexiglas 40x40cm + 1 Demciplex magnetic Dustfilter 80x80mm for rear fan, to change him as intake, to cool my 3,5" better)


looking very fine, the blades are shiny black, just a little bit difficult to put them in because of the anti vibration frame.
the 2 Akasa Apaches will be returned next week

Yesterday I cutted out the hole for left side panel window. (top was ready before)


top window ready, cutting the plexi was very easy , no breaking or glueing. used a very thin u-profile and extra strong mounting tape inside. then extra I used a bit hot glue (blue colered) at the edges inside


cutting the side panel plexi next week. this weekend there will be now going on...

then today I build a thin plate to put it between the mainboard tray and front case that you can't see the cables under it. then I got the idea to put onto this plate a plexi logo, what is illuminated and has a Coolermaster Logo or so... have to think about it

here the beginning, at this time wrong colour and looks not so nice


----------



## ihatelolcats

did somebody say hot glue?


----------



## amd42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xozat*
> 
> So I'm considering buying a Galant from IKEA but I want somewhere to put the computer so it's not on the desk because I'm afraid the desk will crack, It's only 2cm thick. Does anyone here have their computer not sitting on their desk? Any ideas?
> 
> I don't really want to put it on the floor due to carpet and dust and what not.


Well, while you're at IKEA why don't you also pick up a Lack side table:

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40104270/

Fits perfectly!


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> did somebody say hot glue?


Lol, you're right. a few times ago I said that hot glue looks not so good. This was to another member's Pic (was a sidepanel window right side). But I ment not hot glue by its self, moreover how he did it. send you a pic from my top inside next monday or thuesday, when I'm back at home. now on my way to parents.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd42*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xozat*
> 
> So I'm considering buying a Galant from IKEA but I want somewhere to put the computer so it's not on the desk because I'm afraid the desk will crack, It's only 2cm thick. Does anyone here have their computer not sitting on their desk? Any ideas?
> 
> I don't really want to put it on the floor due to carpet and dust and what not.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, while you're at IKEA why don't you also pick up a Lack side table:
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40104270/
> 
> Fits perfectly!
Click to expand...

It fits perfext - that's right but then you see al the cables that come down from the rear of your HAF XB. If he puts the HAF on the Galant he could route all cables under the desk plate on the steel frame - looks much better. it also would'd fit if he puts the lack table with the HAF on it under the Galant - too high) and the Lack table (55 x 55 cm) is not so stable, because of its material. have myseld 3 of them in my flat and wanted to do it first.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd42*
> 
> Well, while you're at IKEA why don't you also pick up a Lack side table:
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40104270/
> 
> Fits perfectly!


I actually have one of those in black. I use it when I need a low work top that I can access from all sides.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> did somebody say hot glue?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, you're right. a few times ago I said that hot glue looks not so good. This was to another member's Pic (was a sidepanel window right side). But I ment not hot glue by its self, moreover how he did it. send you a pic from my top inside next monday or thuesday, when I'm back at home. now on my way to parents.
Click to expand...

lol i use it all the time to mount fans and stuff on my case. it owns


----------



## shortmaneighty2

Hi guys, just thought i would update my pics, mounted fan controller and put my switch for the ccl on the side, finally got my crosshair v motherboard







and cut away the honeycomb plantic grill on the front.

also got some ballistix tactical tracer memory.


----------



## Strata

My build is "done" (just waiting on my SSD to arrive).

i5-3570k
ASRock Z77 Extreme 6
8GB x 1 Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 1600 VLP
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo
Seasonic SS X650 Gold
Kingston HyperX 3K 128GB SSD (on delivery)
5 x Cougar Vortex PWM 120mm
Cooler Master HAF XB

This thing runs super cool too, I'm OCed to 4.6Ghz @ <75C load during Prime95.



EDIT: I've managed to get 4.7 @ 80C with RAM OCed to 1866 (11-11-11-28). My only worry is that my voltage is high at 1.3v, and ASRock Z77s tend to run at higher than reported voltage...I need to find a DMM...


----------



## bond32

Wow. Corsair nailed it even if they did get the idea from the haf xb with the carbide air series 540. This is my next case hands down. Absolutely gorgeous, can even have a 360 rad up front and a 240 up top.


----------



## afallickwang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Wow. Corsair nailed it even if they did get the idea from the haf xb with the carbide air series 540. This is my next case hands down. Absolutely gorgeous, can even have a 360 rad up front and a 240 up top.


I will probably get this over the HAF XB case. Looks nicer.


----------



## spaniardunited

It does look nice, but one of the draws to the XB, at least for me, was the ability to mount your motherboard horizontally, allowing your GPU(s) to sit rather than hang.

Got my Corsair SP120 PWMs ... will get those installed tonight!

*Edit* New fans installed.


----------



## CptAsian

Case just showed up! Not sure when I'll move all my internals to the new case, but I'll grab a pic for you guys before then.


----------



## bored32

Just bought mine yesterday!







Went straight from the store to my girlfriends and before we did anything i cleared her desk and swapped everything from my other case.











These last two were my last case. As you can see it was a much needed upgrade


----------



## Strata

I'm down to 4.5Ghz now, IBT seems to work better for stress testing than Prime ever did.

4.5Ghz @ 1.3v (board reports it at 1.264 though), 88C Max Core on Load, LLC3 (1 is strongest, and 5 is off). This is an offset OC, so it's actually a Turbo OC, +.066v. Also I could not get the RAM to OC stably during WoW, so I have dropped it back to stock 1600.

Overall I am still very happy with my XB.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> I'm down to 4.5Ghz now, IBT seems to work better for stress testing than Prime ever did.
> 
> 4.5Ghz @ 1.3v (board reports it at 1.264 though), 88C Max Core on Load, LLC3 (1 is strongest, and 5 is off). This is an offset OC, so it's actually a Turbo OC, +.066v. Also I could not get the RAM to OC stably during WoW, so I have dropped it back to stock 1600.
> 
> Overall I am still very happy with my XB.


I envy all you intel overclockers with your high thermal junctions. My phenom isnt meant to go past 62 C


----------



## spaniardunited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> I'm down to 4.5Ghz now, IBT seems to work better for stress testing than Prime ever did.
> 
> 4.5Ghz @ 1.3v (board reports it at 1.264 though), 88C Max Core on Load, LLC3 (1 is strongest, and 5 is off). This is an offset OC, so it's actually a Turbo OC, +.066v. Also I could not get the RAM to OC stably during WoW, so I have dropped it back to stock 1600.
> 
> Overall I am still very happy with my XB.


Prime95 stress test on my 3570k at 4.8GHz and 1.31v temps avg 80C and never went above 82C with my Corsair H50 with Corsair SP120 PEs in push/pull, though man did they spin up









Also XB seemed to drop my Vapor-X 7950 temps by ~2 degrees on core and VRMs during Heaven 4.0 loop.

All in all a very happy camper with my new case. Can't wait to start modding it! You've all officially got me wanting to go full water cooling ... well, at least CPU and GPU. Only problem is with the Vapor-X ... it's so long that it limits my rad potential for the front panel ... I'm either going to have to go with a 35mm rad and some thin fans on the inside, or a 25mm rad and regular 25mm fans.

If I have good 25mm fans on the outside, then a 35mm rad on the inside and some 12mm fans after it, will I get enough flow through the rad to make it worthwhile or should I look into a thinner rad and better fans? So far the only rads I've found that might work for me are the Swiftech H220 AIO and then expand it to GPU, or the Black Ice Pro II. I really want to go with the XSPC Raystorm starter kit, but it would mean using 12mm-15mm fans on the pull side. I literally only have about 52mm to work with on the inside of the case, so I'm trying to figure out the best bang for the buck. The plan is to go 240 rad front, 120 rad back ... would say, 2 of these give me enough pull to make it work on the front if I use the Corsair SP120 PEs on the 120mm rad on the back?


----------



## bored32

How do we get added to the list?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bored32*
> 
> How do we get added to the list?


rules are in OP

but t77snapshot hasnt showed his face in a while.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bored32*
> 
> How do we get added to the list?


First upload pics from your build. Then ask here to be added or send a PM To the thread Starter. So I did. But everything you can read in first post


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I am really liking this case the more I look at it. A few people told me not to get it because its ugly and so on but I like it cause its different then your traditional cases. I did notice someone in this thread cut the top grill out and put in a window which is sexy so I might have to do that myself. I dont like the to mesh IMO

Cant wait to get my case at the end of the month


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I am really liking this case the more I look at it. A few people told me not to get it because its ugly and so on but I like it cause its different then your traditional cases. I did notice someone in this thread cut the top grill out and put in a window which is sexy so I might have to do that myself. I dont like the to mesh IMO
> 
> Cant wait to get my case at the end of the month


You will be very happy with this case. If you just want a window on the top instead of the mesh it's very easy. You don't have to cut out anything if you don't want a bigger window. The rivets are made from plastic and can easily be popped out. Then cutting a plexi to the size of the mesh and put it in. Drill holes through the top into the plexi. Then put the rivets in again (without the rings because they are just needed with the mesh) and your done.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> You will be very happy with this case. If you just want a window on the top instead of the mesh it's very easy. You don't have to cut out anything if you don't want a bigger window. The rivets are made from plastic and can easily be popped out. Then cutting a plexi to the size of the mesh and put it in. Drill holes through the top into the plexi. Then put the rivets in again (without the rings because they are just needed with the mesh) and your done.


thanks for the tip on the top window idea. when looking at the case I did not even notice its already precut and held in by rivets. That makes everything super easy do bsing with cutting which i dont like modding things so I cant just take the mesh out and put plexi in.

Cant wait till the end of the month


----------



## bored32

Well then can I be added lol I posted pics here earlier didn't realize I forgot to ask to be added


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> thanks for the tip on the top window idea. when looking at the case I did not even notice its already precut and held in by rivets. That makes everything super easy do bsing with cutting which i dont like modding things so I cant just take the mesh out and put plexi in.
> 
> Cant wait till the end of the month


Why not just get the one has the window top to begin with?





I to seem to have forgotten to ask to be added. At least I got the pic part taken care of


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Why not just get the one has the window top to begin with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I to seem to have forgotten to ask to be added. At least I got the pic part taken care of


I did not know a window version was even available since I did not find one on newegg or amazon..


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I did not know a window version was even available since I did not find one on newegg or amazon..


I purchased mine with the window. The box (while the same for both) also mentions both window and mesh models.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> I purchased mine with the window. The box (while the same for both) also mentions both window and mesh models.


where did you purchase yours?


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> where did you purchase yours?


I got my windowed top from CM Europe as a spare part.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> where did you purchase yours?


At a Danish webstore.


----------



## Synomenon

So when is rev2.0 / mid-cycle refresh of the XB going to be available? My local Fry's Electronics just started carrying the XB.


----------



## afallickwang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> So when is rev2.0 / mid-cycle refresh of the XB going to be available? My local Fry's Electronics just started carrying the XB.


Ummm... I don't think any newer updated model will be here soon. The XB only just got here last winter.


----------



## sascha1102

my windowed left side panel is finished - in my opinion it looks better than the mesh (if you don't use a extra graphic card no extra cooling needed) now the air flow is much better because straight from front to rear and no exhaust air on side panel anymore. temps inside about 2-3 degrees cooler than with mesh side panel.

now planning my led plate between board tray and front (pic from naked plate sent in last week) and waiting for my special made led unit with HAF XB logo for outside top panel - will be delivered between 24th and 27th of june.

pics with leds inside on and off


----------



## Buxty

I've wondered why the side mesh is there as it doesn't affect my temps at all. I did a ghetto test by taping paper over the side mesh vents and no difference. I did notice that if i juryrigged a 80mm fan on the side vent directly pointing at my 660 it shaved a couple of degrees off.

Now im wondering if my front fans suck ass or if im being podantic


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> Ummm... I don't think any newer updated model will be here soon. The XB only just got here last winter.


A couple of hundred (or thousands) of posts back, a Cooler Master rep. posted, asking people what they want in a rev.2.0 or mid-cycle refresh of the XB...


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> my windowed left side panel is finished - in my opinion it looks better than the mesh (if you don't use a extra graphic card no extra cooling needed) now the air flow is much better because straight from front to rear and no exhaust air on side panel anymore. temps inside about 2-3 degrees cooler than with mesh side panel.
> 
> now planning my led plate between board tray and front (pic from naked plate sent in last week) and waiting for my special made led unit with HAF XB logo for outside top panel - will be delivered between 24th and 27th of june.
> 
> pics with leds inside on and off


dude... That looks fantastic. Very nice job. I may do the same!


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> my windowed left side panel is finished - in my opinion it looks better than the mesh (if you don't use a extra graphic card no extra cooling needed) now the air flow is much better because straight from front to rear and no exhaust air on side panel anymore. temps inside about 2-3 degrees cooler than with mesh side panel.
> 
> now planning my led plate between board tray and front (pic from naked plate sent in last week) and waiting for my special made led unit with HAF XB logo for outside top panel - will be delivered between 24th and 27th of june.
> 
> pics with leds inside on and off
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude... That looks fantastic. Very nice job. I may do the same!
Click to expand...

thx man. yeah I like it very much, as it looks now. It was not so difficult as I thought first. just have given me enough time, then it will look very clear.

the worst thing in planning will be the front panel, because the mesh should stay out and I want a black plexi there with fan cut outs and a removable very thin dust filter in front of the plexi. but the cut outs will be very difficulty because of the 140mm fans. there will be just 1-2 mm frames on the top and bottom of cut outs - will brake very quick.
other oportunity is to cut 3 pieces of black plexi (on left and right next to the fans and 1 small piece in the middle where fans come together - then glue to fans front (but then I can't remove them easiely). but still planing (and black plexi is too expensive at the moment)

Then I can't wait till next week, when my special LED unit arives. will be very unique. when here pics will follow, for sure


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I've wondered why the side mesh is there as it doesn't affect my temps at all. I did a ghetto test by taping paper over the side mesh vents and no difference. I did notice that if i juryrigged a 80mm fan on the side vent directly pointing at my 660 it shaved a couple of degrees off.
> 
> Now im wondering if my front fans suck ass or if im being podantic


Are you sure you're using the correct use of pedantic?


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Are you sure you're using the correct use of pedantic?


Not sure at all.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Not sure at all.


Well, you aren't buxty







big words don't work against nerds, however Google is your friend


----------



## excaka

thinking about buying this case, whats a good way to set up the fans? does the case have good airflow? i have a h100i in what i have now, is there enough room for push pull? i was thinking of setting the rad up in front and pulling air from outside the case through the rad into the case, have a 200mm on top as intake and use the rear 120mm as exhaust. anyone got a better idea?


----------



## dahi

Hey Guys, my first post on overclock.net. Been building systems since the beginning of time(1994). I just bought the HAF XB and I see the H110 will fit, but how much clearance will I have left for a video card? The specs say I will have up to 334 mm, but it doesn't specify what that means exactly. Does that mean with only fans on the outside and no radiator?

My current GTX 580 is 267mm. I just looked at the Titan and it is 267mm. Are there longer cards? Should I be worried?

I'm guessing the AX1200i won't fit unless I remove the dock? Thoughts?

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## dahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excaka*
> 
> thinking about buying this case, whats a good way to set up the fans? does the case have good airflow? i have a h100i in what i have now, is there enough room for push pull? i was thinking of setting the rad up in front and pulling air from outside the case through the rad into the case, have a 200mm on top as intake and use the rear 120mm as exhaust. anyone got a better idea?


this is what CM says:

Question What is the most effective fan cooling orientation?

Answer We recommend adding as many fans as you see possible to help with the airflow and we suggest having the intake at the front and the top and rear setup as exhaust.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahi*
> 
> Hey Guys, my first post on overclock.net. Been building systems since the beginning of time(1994). I just bought the HAF XB and I see the H110 will fit, but how much clearance will I have left for a video card? The specs say I will have up to 334 mm, but it doesn't specify what that means exactly. Does that mean with only fans on the outside and no radiator?
> 
> My current GTX 580 is 267mm. I just looked at the Titan and it is 267mm. Are there longer cards? Should I be worried?
> 
> I'm guessing the AX1200i won't fit unless I remove the dock? Thoughts?
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


The AX1200i will fit. It will be tight but it will fit. I would get rid of the hotswap PCB. That would give you a little bit more room to work.

With those cards you should be able to run the H110 in push/pull with about 20mm. to spare. you just need to have one set of fans outside behind the front panel (where the stock fans are), and the rad and second set of fans inside the case.


----------



## wermad

Or get one of these. Will give you a bit more space. Thank goodness CM already has a clean cut-out and this is a very simple mod to do. Just drill small holes and a four screws with nuts and your done. Gives you a total of 60mm of space from aft the case.



http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_210_750_757&products_id=23950


----------



## shortmaneighty2

Hi Guys, Made a few minor mods to my case, Put asus sticker on the front and replaced cm badge with rog one also put an rog sticker on the top window and i want honest opinion's as i am still unsure. That is the thing with modding, There is a fine line between tooking good and OTT,lol.


----------



## bond32

Dude. Give. That looks sick.


----------



## CptAsian

What do you guys use to remove the plastic honeycomb and those three tabs on the inside of the front mesh panel? I know you can just break off the tabs, but that doesn't really seem doable with the honeycomb.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> Hi Guys, Made a few minor mods to my case, Put asus sticker on the front and replaced cm badge with rog one also put an rog sticker on the top window and i want honest opinion's as i am still unsure. That is the thing with modding, There is a fine line between tooking good and OTT,lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like your build as it looks now and the last few pics you uploaded. A little bit as mine - same top, same RAM (like the red and greed LEDs), removed plastic honeycomb. Front looks fine for me. more perfect would it be (because of red theme and lights) if your fan controler has red illumination too, but for now I just remember that Aerocool has something like this, but they are trashy. The sticker on top is a little bit too big for me, because now you can't look inside so good - but just my opinion

*****

I continued the front panel, now completely removed the remain from the honeycomb to fit in a clear or black plexi with fan cutouts. removable dustfilter from Demciflex will come on cutout (280x140mm)


last 2 days I build the frame for the illuminated logo between front fans and mainboard. frame ready for now. tested with an old blue ccfl (just the light withour the plastic arround). will be replaced by 1 or 2 red 30cm ccfl (ordered on monday, will be here till end of the week)

open frame to remove USB 3.0 cable and ATX 24 pin (if needed)

2nd is closed with the 1 old ccfl in it

here a example how it should look like - top will be all black and letters are cutted out


on top of the frame comes a clear plexi plate with complete matt black adhesive foil and cut out letters, that you only can see the logo in red light. I just habve to decide if it will become "COOLER MASTER" or "C. M. HAF - XB) - must look what is better (but prefer second one)


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> What do you guys use to remove the plastic honeycomb and those three tabs on the inside of the front mesh panel? I know you can just break off the tabs, but that doesn't really seem doable with the honeycomb.


I just used my standard tools and perhaps pliers


----------



## CptAsian

Alright, thanks. Seems simple enough. Your case is coming along really nicely, by the way.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Alright, thanks. Seems simple enough. Your case is coming along really nicely, by the way.


Thx CptAsian. Yeah, not really difficult to cut a little plastic out.


----------



## shortmaneighty2

removed the asus sticker and covered the bottom half of the front in carbon fibre vinyl, Looks amazing but the photo uploader is playing up for me :/ will put some on soon


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> removed the asus sticker and covered the bottom half of the front in carbon fibre vinyl, Looks amazing but the photo uploader is playing up for me :/ will put some on soon


Just try it a few times with uploading. my pics took me 3-5 attempts


----------



## shortmaneighty2




----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*


gorgeous looking. I like


----------



## shortmaneighty2

I agree about the sticker on the top, Think it blocks the window too much. As for the fan controller, there isn't an option to change the colour but i am going to install this when it releases in july/august and i think it will finish it off nicely









Yours is looking awesome by the way, Love coming on here and seeing everybody elses ideas!


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about the sticker on the top, Think it blocks the window too much. As for the fan controller, there isn't an option to change the colour but i am going to install this when it releases in july/august and i think it will finish it off nicely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is looking awesome by the way, Love coming on here and seeing everybody elses ideas!


the upper or lower unit. Upper one looks fantastic, but is a 2 bay unit - you then just have to remove your ODD again. what brand is it?

my modding things all were spontanious ideas till now. - could be dangerous if you do something and it looks awful - but replacement parts from CM are cheap, so just buying a new one.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*


looks great. I might just ninja that idea.


----------



## shortmaneighty2

no problems, Imitation is the best form of flattery









It is the top one i want and yeah i realise it is double bay but to be honest i haven't used my dvd-rw since building the pc so will just get an external one for the rare occasion i do need one, It is made by asus republic of gamers


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> no problems, Imitation is the best form of flattery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the top one i want and yeah i realise it is double bay but to be honest i haven't used my dvd-rw since building the pc so will just get an external one for the rare occasion i do need one, It is made by asus republic of gamers


You could save the money for an external DVD Drive. you just have to route a sata power extension and the sata data cable through one of the lower ventilation holes. if you need the DVD, just plug cables into drive, if not, just leave then unter your case.

so I did with my 2 dvd RWs. because I had to remove the ODD cage . a pic was uploaded about 1 week ago.


----------



## shortmaneighty2

Yeah thanks i might just do that


----------



## spaniardunited

It looks good! Definitely not over the top.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Pics of progress, i know its not much but its getting there, last of my parts comming tomorrow and i can put it all together


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Pics of progress, i know its not much but its getting there, last of my parts comming tomorrow and i can put it all together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice beginning. downer ventilation holes closed (as I did) - a tiny thing but worth a lot, because there dust gets in first. But why have you cuted out a piece of the mesh under the power supply place (looks like 80mm or 92mm cut out)? the cut outs on both 80mm fan positions I can understand, but you should use a fine metal rasp there for a cleaner look and no injury risk.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Thx sascha, i cut out the area beneath the power supply because thats where the psu fan will be and i wanted to eliminate some of the restriction there what with the removable filter too i didnt see a need for all that grate. With the 80's i used some snips to cut the thin portions of grate and follwed up with a grinding head on dremel and then some 220 grit sand paper, its pretty smooth, im guessing my crappy grainy web cam photos are making it look worse than it is







i just went back and took another look at that area and ran my finger along it just to be sure. When i sanded the paint didnt come off evenly so thats probably adding to it as well. Was half thinking of getting a paint marker to touch up any bare metal spots, worried a little about rust. Was also planning on mounting a duct for the front fans. But its been taking so long i might just assemble it as is. Heres one of the best solutions for a front duct i could find (rectangular wall vent)


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Thx sascha, i cut out the area beneath the power supply because thats where the psu fan will be and i wanted to eliminate some of the restriction there what with the removable filter too i didnt see a need for all that grate. With the 80's i used some snips to cut the thin portions of grate and follwed up with a grinding head on dremel and then some 220 grit sand paper, its pretty smooth, im guessing my crappy grainy web cam photos are making it look worse than it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just went back and took another look at that area and ran my finger along it just to be sure. When i sanded the paint didnt come off evenly so thats probably adding to it as well. Was half thinking of getting a paint marker to touch up any bare metal spots, worried a little about rust. Was also planning on mounting a duct for the front fans. But its been taking so long i might just assemble it as is. Heres one of the best solutions for a front duct i could find (rectangular wall vent)


If your interested in something like this, I found someone who did it himself completely in 2007. Here the link: http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=546555
But it would be a lot of work...


----------



## shortmaneighty2

Thanks, I appreciate it. I think it definately helps getting someone else's opinion as your own can sometimes get misty when you are looking for what to do next


----------



## Ramsey77

Just a heads up. I sent Corsair back an sp120 that made some ticking noise at all rpm's and they sent me back 2 fans. Now that's what I call customer service!


----------



## sascha1102

a few hours ago i cutted the clear plexi frame for the front panel and fitted it in. frame will now become matt black soon. Demciflex 280mm slim dustfilter ordered 15 minutes ago. will be here next week.


now bedtime, lol (4:40 A.M.)


----------



## spaniardunited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Just a heads up. I sent Corsair back an sp120 that made some ticking noise at all rpm's and they sent me back 2 fans. Now that's what I call customer service!


Mine's off and on, but if it keeps up I may have to do the same.


----------



## dahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> The AX1200i will fit. It will be tight but it will fit. I would get rid of the hotswap PCB. That would give you a little bit more room to work.
> 
> With those cards you should be able to run the H110 in push/pull with about 20mm. to spare. you just need to have one set of fans outside behind the front panel (where the stock fans are), and the rad and second set of fans inside the case.


Thanks. I did remove the hotswap PCB for now. That gave me the extra room I need though I still don't like the fit.


----------



## dahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Or get one of these. Will give you a bit more space. Thank goodness CM already has a clean cut-out and this is a very simple mod to do. Just drill small holes and a four screws with nuts and your done. Gives you a total of 60mm of space from aft the case.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_210_750_757&products_id=23950


Thanks. I may do this or just cut my own piece of wood(and paint it black) to make more room.


----------



## t77snapshot

*ATTENTION to future members*:

Hello everyone! I have been very busy with another hobby of mine and simply do not have as much time to view every post. I am so glad that you all are still here and enjoying the benefits of what the CM HAF- XB has to offer and I appreciate every one of you for your support. I have updated the instruction to be added to the club in the OP, (stated below)

_"If you would like to join the community, please send me a PM followed by posting some pics/ description of your build in the club. If you would like your rig linked to your name, please add your post # in your pm, so that I can easily locate them. Thank you."_

*~T77~*

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bored32*
> 
> How do we get added to the list?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bored32*
> 
> How do we get added to the list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rules are in OP
> 
> but t77snapshot hasnt showed his face in a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bored32*
> 
> How do we get added to the list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First upload pics from your build. Then ask here to be added or send a PM To the thread Starter. So I did. But everything you can read in first post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bored32*
> 
> Well then can I be added lol I posted pics here earlier didn't realize I forgot to ask to be added
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> *ATTENTION to future members*:
> 
> Hello everyone! I have been very busy with another hobby of mine and simply do not have as much time to view every post. I am so glad that you all are still here and enjoying the benefits of what the CM HAF- XB has to offer and I appreciate every one of you for your support. I have updated the instruction to be added to the club in the OP, (stated below)
> 
> _"If you would like to join the community, please send me a PM followed by posting some pics/ description of your build in the club. If you would like your rig linked to your name, please add your post # in your pm, so that I can easily locate them. Thank you."_
> 
> *~T77~*


You've been away for a while, there must have been about 500 unread posts for you.


----------



## sascha1102

the red CCFL for the logo are now here. Extra I bought today the matt black D-C-Fix foil. front is done now (just the filter is missing).
this evening I'll beginn with cutting the top plexi unit for the logo, thing will be done in 1-2 days.


----------



## Nortec

Hey guys...I got the h100i and was thinking on doing a pull config rather than push (ill be able to clean rad easier) has anyone tried to mount a rad on the outside of the case and fans in the inside?


----------



## spaniardunited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Hey guys...I got the h100i and was thinking on doing a pull config rather than push (ill be able to clean rad easier) has anyone tried to mount a rad on the outside of the case and fans in the inside?


That going to be tough unless you play to disassemble and reassemble the H100i. I would think there would be plenty of space for it, just have to work out the hose situation. Would most likely either have to drill a couple holes if you take it apart, or possible cut out a section of the case to allow the whole hose section to pass through unobstructed.

Depending on your GPU, you might be able to fit both on the inside ... wouldn't be much different than having the rad on the outside.

Nevermind, just checked the dimensions.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Hey guys...I got the h100i and was thinking on doing a pull config rather than push (ill be able to clean rad easier) has anyone tried to mount a rad on the outside of the case and fans in the inside?


Looking in the front of mine now and it looks possible with little or no modding, depending how wide the rad is.


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> That going to be tough unless you play to disassemble and reassemble the H100i. I would think there would be plenty of space for it, just have to work out the hose situation. Would most likely either have to drill a couple holes if you take it apart, or possible cut out a section of the case to allow the whole hose section to pass through unobstructed.
> 
> Depending on your GPU, you might be able to fit both on the inside ... wouldn't be much different than having the rad on the outside.
> 
> Nevermind, just checked the dimensions.


Yeah i tried when i first got the case and it will need some modding or disassemble the h100i to fit it...was just wondering if anyone done to see how much modding it will need...They wont fit inside with my existing GPU...they only way i can do that is if i mod my GPU and i dont really wanna touch that...


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortec*
> 
> Hey guys...I got the h100i and was thinking on doing a pull config rather than push (ill be able to clean rad easier) has anyone tried to mount a rad on the outside of the case and fans in the inside?


the H100i Rad would fit in the front, where the stock fans are. you just have to cut out an area, to route the 2 tubes into the case. Inmy opinion it would't make so much sense just to use a pull version. because the rad will only be cooled passiv through the mesh and so the warm air from pull just gets into your case. If you use a push (or push / pull) the pushing fans are outside behind the front panel. then 8 screws through the holes into the rad and done. if you want to clean the rad, just unscrew tthe 8 ones and you can lift your rad up. takes only 2 minutes and you got a much better cooling then just pull.


----------



## spaniardunited

I popped my H50 up there when I first got my case just to see what the clearance was to my Vapor-X 7950. From what I remember, you'll probably have to cut out a little of the metal to one side to allow your hoses to pass through to the inside/CPU, but it should be an easy mod.

Don't know that I've seen any posts about actually mounting an H100(i) on the front of the XB ... and I'm pretty sure I've read through the ENTIRE thread


----------



## Dubbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about the sticker on the top, Think it blocks the window too much. As for the fan controller, there isn't an option to change the colour but i am going to install this when it releases in july/august and i think it will finish it off nicely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is looking awesome by the way, Love coming on here and seeing everybody elses ideas!


What fan controller is that?


----------



## excaka

buying this case in a week cant wait, but really debating on just buying a h80i instead of using the h100i i have now. would it be better airflow with just two intake fans in the front, a 200mm at the top for exhaust and set the h80i as exhaust thru the back. instead of having the air sucked through the rad as my only means of intake. what do you guys think


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excaka*
> 
> buying this case in a week cant wait, but really debating on just buying a h80i instead of using the h100i i have now. would it be better airflow with just two intake fans in the front, a 200mm at the top for exhaust and set the h80i as exhaust thru the back. instead of having the air sucked through the rad as my only means of intake. what do you guys think


I recommend using your h100i as the more surface area you can get for a radiator the better.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubbz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about the sticker on the top, Think it blocks the window too much. As for the fan controller, there isn't an option to change the colour but i am going to install this when it releases in july/august and i think it will finish it off nicely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is looking awesome by the way, Love coming on here and seeing everybody elses ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> What fan controller is that?
Click to expand...

was written in #3213, but its from Asus Republic of Gamers, but not released yet. Shortmaneighty2 has written , that it will be released in July/August this year


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *excaka*
> 
> buying this case in a week cant wait, but really debating on just buying a h80i instead of using the h100i i have now. would it be better airflow with just two intake fans in the front, a 200mm at the top for exhaust and set the h80i as exhaust thru the back. instead of having the air sucked through the rad as my only means of intake. what do you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend using your h100i as the more surface area you can get for a radiator the better.
Click to expand...

I fully agree with him about the H100i.

the top fan is not really needed (doesn't matter if as intake or exhaust), because there is no difference in temps inside the case. it would be enough, to use the top mesh as passiv exhaust.


----------



## Dubbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> was written in #3213, but its from Asus Republic of Gamers, but not released yet. Shortmaneighty2 has written , that it will be released in July/August this year


I've tryed to find a product page or something with more info on it. Any one have a web page with more info on that controller


----------



## sascha1102

first attempt of my illuminated logo inside is done. for 1st version it looks ok because just cutted the letters out by hand. But I want it to look perfect - so I need to find a company that can plotter a matt black foil for me or cut do laser cut-outs on Plexiglas. - but this could wait a while.



What do you think? Would it be looking good enough for you or would you do let do it by a professional company?


----------



## sascha1102

double post, sorry


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubbz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> was written in #3213, but its from Asus Republic of Gamers, but not released yet. Shortmaneighty2 has written , that it will be released in July/August this year
> 
> 
> 
> I've tryed to find a product page or something with more info on it. Any one have a web page with more info on that controller
Click to expand...

you should ask shortmaneighty2 here, who posted this picture, or send him a PM


----------



## spaniardunited

I think it looks perfect Sascha. You have a better perspective on it than i do and you know what you like, so you might want it professionally done, but i think it turned out very well.


----------



## GuestVeea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> first attempt of my illuminated logo inside is done. for 1st version it looks ok because just cutted the letters out by hand. But I want it to look perfect - so I need to find a company that can plotter a matt black foil for me or cut do laser cut-outs on Plexiglas. - but this could wait a while.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Would it be looking good enough for you or would you do let do it by a professional company?


I would definitely buy one. Would you consider making some to sell? I think you did it really nicely.


----------



## shortmaneighty2

Hi, Not sure what it is called but i saw it on the rog facebook page and loved it. It is made my asus ~(republic of gamers) and is released in july/august









Just looked again and it was in one of the photo's from the ROG booth at computex 2013 and is called the ROG front base, It will plug directly into ROG board to tell you voltages,temps and all other good stuff ! also comes bundled with game recording software also! Can't wait


----------



## shortmaneighty2

looking soo good sacha! tbh that is originally why i bought the carbon fibre vinyl as i seen a mod somewhere that is similar to yours but just looks like a board covered in vinyl and hides all the wires, looks sweet


----------



## Dubbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Not sure what it is called but i saw it on the rog facebook page and loved it. It is made my asus ~(republic of gamers) and is released in july/august
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just looked again and it was in one of the photo's from the ROG booth at computex 2013 and is called the ROG front base, It will plug directly into ROG board to tell you voltages,temps and all other good stuff ! also comes bundled with game recording software also! Can't wait


Thanks man! Ill have to look more into it


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuestVeea*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> first attempt of my illuminated logo inside is done. for 1st version it looks ok because just cutted the letters out by hand. But I want it to look perfect - so I need to find a company that can plotter a matt black foil for me or do laser cut-outs on Plexiglas. - but this could wait a while.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Would it be looking good enough for you or would you let do it by a professional company?
> 
> 
> 
> I would definitely buy one. Would you consider making some to sell? I think you did it really nicely.
Click to expand...

Hey thx







,

I've never thought about it doing more than one and then selling them. But if you're interested in one, you can do it by yourself relativ easy. I've done it as simple as possible, because I just had a few hand tools for building this. Perhaps yours has to be a little bit diferent, because in my case I removed the 5,25" and 3,5" frames in the lower front, why I better could route all front panel cables down.

I could do a step by step manual how I did it and send it to you by PM. If someone else here is interested in this "Logo-Cover" just let me know and I could write it down here in public as a build log- then anybody can read it. Just could take a little bit of time.


----------



## shortmaneighty2

Just a few photo's to update you guys, I am really running out of ideas for this build apart from the rog fan controller and another 7870. Going to look into proper watercooling this rig as that is the next logical mod that i can do, Also wanting to do the side window mods that i have seen on here


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> Just a few photo's to update you guys, I am really running out of ideas for this build apart from the rog fan controller and another 7870. Going to look into proper watercooling this rig as that is the next logical mod that i can do, Also wanting to do the side window mods that i have seen on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


2 questions
1) what did you use for your front mainboard covering? plexi, wood or metal?
2) why didn't you use the carbon on the fan controler - would give a complet unique front


----------



## dahi

Finally got my HAF XB system up and running. It's not done yet, but thought I'd post a few pics.

Specs:
HAF XB
Corsair AX2100i
Asus Sabertooth Z87
4770K
Corsair H110 (Push only at the moment)
Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866MHz
2 x Samsung 840 Pro 256GB (RAID 0)
2 x WD Raptor 150GB (first or second gen, can't remember)














Also, I've been looking for a dual 5.25in generic LCD, but it seems it's not popular enough for companies to make them. Thermaltake used to have one, but they no longer make it. There are some modded PS one screens. There are some one off mods here and there, but nothing to buy. Anybody know of something I might have missed?

If I can't upgrade to an generic LCD bay, what do you think the best single or dual screen controller is? It seems like most of them are crap with poor quality control. What do you guys have and what do you like? I don't need audio or usb or card readers. Thanks!


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my HAF XB system up and running. It's not done yet, but thought I'd post a few pics.
> 
> Specs:
> HAF XB
> Corsair AX2100i
> Asus Sabertooth Z87
> 4770K
> Corsair H110 (Push only at the moment)
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866MHz
> 2 x Samsung 840 Pro 256GB (RAID 0)
> 2 x WD Raptor 150GB (first or second gen, can't remember)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I've been looking for a dual 5.25in generic LCD, but it seems it's not popular enough for companies to make them. Thermaltake used to have one, but they no longer make it. There are some modded PS one screens. There are some one off mods here and there, but nothing to buy. Anybody know of something I might have missed?
> 
> If I can't upgrade to an generic LCD bay, what do you think the best single or dual screen controller is? It seems like most of them are crap with poor quality control. What do you guys have and what do you like? I don't need audio or usb or card readers. Thanks!


with the Dualbay display I couldn't help you, but as a controler the Bitfenix Recon would be nice. 5 chanel, touch screen, manual or automatic load, and you can control your temps or adjust it over the internet, if your not at home, but your PC is still running. the price is fair and good with about 35€ /$.


----------



## sascha1102

cleared the front a bit. now you can't see the transitions, where I build in the lower media Display + fan controlers and top fan frame. MIC jack is hidden, because don't need it.


----------



## shortmaneighty2

Hi,

for the front mainboard i used two pieces of cardboard from my haf xb box and as for the fan controller i have been thinking the exact same thing since putting the pics up! I have just been looking at them thinking may aswell go the whole hog and do the fan controller.lol


----------



## sascha1102

Got a few new ideas. One thing is in the lower area. Removing the 2.5" cage and put the SSD and the 2.5 HDD somehow onto the 3.5 cage.
Then I had to figure out that the cutout at front fans was a bit too large to assemble the Demciflex 280mm dustdilter. With this reason I removed the plexi again and then cutted the front panel nearly complete out, because thinking of buying a H100i but also didn't want to remove the 140mm fans. Now on the pic you see the idea. 2x 120mm fans under the 140s. The radiator then from the inside behind. Power and reset buttons could be round vandalism ones. my 4 front USB ports and the pow + Res could get to left and right side next to the lower fans. Front will become a black plexi once again. But all this and a bit more will take at least 2 month ahead.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Got a few new ideas. One thing is in the lower area. Removing the 2.5" cage and put the SSD and the 2.5 HDD somehow onto the 3.5 cage.
> Then I had to figure out that the cutout at front fans was a bit too large to assemble the Demciflex 280mm dustdilter. With this reason I removed the plexi again and then cutted the front panel nearly complete out, because thinking of buying a H100i but also didn't want to remove the 140mm fans. Now on the pic you see the idea. 2x 120mm fans under the 140s. The radiator then from the inside behind. Power and reset buttons could be round vandalism ones. my 4 front USB ports and the pow + Res could get to left and right side next to the lower fans. Front will become a black plexi one again. But all this and a bit more will take at least 2 month ahead.


You should start a separate build/mod log for this


----------



## sascha1102

Yes was thinking about it. When I can begin (first have to save a bit money) I will start a new build log.


----------



## ssnataku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> Just a few photo's to update you guys, I am really running out of ideas for this build apart from the rog fan controller and another 7870. Going to look into proper watercooling this rig as that is the next logical mod that i can do, Also wanting to do the side window mods that i have seen on here


That's one very nice haf.


----------



## shortmaneighty2

Thanks, I am loving the case











This is definately my next purchase to replace the two front fans!


----------



## NTAK

I'm starting to plan out a new system build and I really want this case, but I also want extreme quiet cooling for overclocking. Does anyone know if it's it possible to mount a 280mm NZXT Kraken X60 with 4 Noctua 140mm fans in a push pull configuration and still have room for a ASUS GeForce GTX 780 video card and connect the SATA connectors without modifying the case. Thanks for any recommendations in advance. These are the components that I planning on using for my build out at this time.. but is subject to change:

Cooler Master HAF XB
ASUS Sabertooth Z87 or ASUS Maximus VI Extreme Z87
Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell
Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB 2400MHz
Samsung 256GB 840 Pro
ASUS GeForce GTX 780 or dual 770's
Cooler Master V1000 - (I hope this fits too)
Cooler Master R4-MFJR-07FK-R1 200mm - (I hope this fits too)
NZXT Kraken X60
4 x Noctua 140mm fans - (not sure of which model yet)
2 x Noctua NF-R8-1800
Noctua 120mm fan - (not sure of which model yet)
3 x Demciflex dust filters (front and sides)

I'll accept any thoughts, suggestions and recommendations?

Thanks
NTAK


----------



## NTAK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahi*
> 
> Finally got my HAF XB system up and running. It's not done yet, but thought I'd post a few pics.
> 
> Specs:
> HAF XB
> Corsair AX2100i
> Asus Sabertooth Z87
> 4770K
> Corsair H110 (Push only at the moment)
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866MHz
> 2 x Samsung 840 Pro 256GB (RAID 0)
> 2 x WD Raptor 150GB (first or second gen, can't remember)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I've been looking for a dual 5.25in generic LCD, but it seems it's not popular enough for companies to make them. Thermaltake used to have one, but they no longer make it. There are some modded PS one screens. There are some one off mods here and there, but nothing to buy. Anybody know of something I might have missed?
> 
> If I can't upgrade to an generic LCD bay, what do you think the best single or dual screen controller is? It seems like most of them are crap with poor quality control. What do you guys have and what do you like? I don't need audio or usb or card readers. Thanks!


Dahi,

Very nice looking rig! I'm considering a similar build out. How do you like the ASUS Sabertooth Z87? Does its Thermal Armor trap heat? Have you tried any over clocking yet? I would be real interested in what your CPU temps are when running Prime95

Thanks
NTAK


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NTAK*
> 
> I'm starting to plan out a new system build and I really want this case, but I also want extreme quiet cooling for overclocking. Does anyone know if it's it possible to mount a 280mm NZXT Kraken X60 with 4 Noctua 140mm fans in a push pull configuration and still have room for a ASUS GeForce GTX 780 video card and connect the SATA connectors without modifying the case. Thanks for any recommendations in advance. These are the components that I planning on using for my build out at this time.. but is subject to change:
> 
> Cooler Master HAF XB
> ASUS Sabertooth Z87 or ASUS Maximus VI Extreme Z87
> Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell
> Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB 2400MHz
> Samsung 256GB 840 Pro
> ASUS GeForce GTX 780 or dual 770's
> Cooler Master V1000 - (I hope this fits too)
> Cooler Master R4-MFJR-07FK-R1 200mm - (I hope this fits too)
> NZXT Kraken X60
> 4 x Noctua 140mm fans - (not sure of which model yet)
> 2 x Noctua NF-R8-1800
> Noctua 120mm fan - (not sure of which model yet)
> 3 x Demciflex dust filters (front and sides)
> 
> I'll accept any thoughts, suggestions and recommendations?
> 
> Thanks
> NTAK


I think there is room for push/pull, so long as your push fans are on the outside, behind the front panel.

Drop the top 200mm fan, its been proved to only make 2-4 degrees different, and kinda brings a lot more dust into the case.

You seem to be set on Noctua fans, do you have a particular reason for this? Have you properly researched your fans?

And grab two 770s over one 780, or better still grab two 7970s


----------



## NTAK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I think there is room for push/pull, so long as your push fans are on the outside, behind the front panel.
> 
> Drop the top 200mm fan, its been proved to only make 2-4 degrees different, and kinda brings a lot more dust into the case.
> 
> You seem to be set on Noctua fans, do you have a particular reason for this? Have you properly researched your fans?
> 
> And grab two 770s over one 780, or better still grab two 7970s


Yeah I think I just saw that someone else in this thread did that.

I plan on using the Cooler Master 200mm fan to pull warm air up and out of the case, as I understand it the Intel Core i7-4770K get's hotter than the Core i7-3770K when overclocking.

I'm not 100% set on Noctua fans, but all the research (reading reviews and staring at graphs) of case fans I've done at this time points to Noctua fans being the best at quiet cooling. Both ENERMAX T.B.SILENCE 140mm and Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition appear to be high end fans also. What do you suggest? As I'm always willing to accept suggestions, but I would rather not spend another 8 hours reading fan reviews&#8230; I can't believe I spent that much time looking at fans.

I'm also debating on if the two Noctua 80mm fans should push air out of the case, or pull air into the case.

I was planning on getting one 780, but now I'm considering get one 770 and another one later&#8230; I just hope that a single 770 can push my HP ZR30w (2560 x 1600) @ 60 FPS.

Thanks for all your input wthenshaw
NTAK


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NTAK*
> 
> I'm not 100% set on Noctua fans, but all the research (reading reviews and staring at graphs) of case fans I've done at this time points to Noctua fans being the best at quiet cooling. Both ENERMAX T.B.SILENCE 140mm and Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition appear to be high end fans also. What do you suggest? As I'm always willing to accept suggestions, but I would rather not spend another 8 hours reading fan reviews&#8230; I can't believe I spent that much time looking at fans.


I would go with the Enermax fans. Which is actually what I did:



They are very quiet and do the job very well. And they are the best looking fans around.


----------



## NTAK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> I would go with the Enermax fans. Which is actually what I did:
> 
> 
> 
> They are very quiet and do the job very well. And they are the best looking fans around.


Dire Squirrel,

Very nice setup, are those 140's or 120's?

The ENERMAX T.B.SILENCE 140mm fans were my second choice, the deciding factor was the that the Noctua's have a 6 year no questions asked replacement policy, you don't even have to return the defective fan. The Noctua's are a very ugly color, but I'm more into performance then looks.

Now you guys got me thinking about fans again, is there a case fan thread in the forums? OMG, I'm looking at fans again&#8230; someone shoot me.
NTAK


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NTAK*
> 
> Dire Squirrel,
> 
> Very nice setup, are those 140's or 120's?
> 
> The ENERMAX T.B.SILENCE 140mm fans were my second choice, the deciding factor was the that the Noctua's have a 6 year no questions asked replacement policy, you don't even have to return the defective fan. The Noctua's are a very ugly color, but I'm more into performance then looks.
> 
> Now you guys got me thinking about fans again, is there a case fan thread in the forums? OMG, I'm looking at fans again&#8230; someone shoot me.
> NTAK


The ones in the front are 140's and the other 3 are 120's.
No other fans (that I know of) has a better balance between noise level and performance. In my experience they kick Noctua arse and do so at 1/3 the price.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NTAK*
> 
> Yeah I think I just saw that someone else in this thread did that.
> 
> I plan on using the Cooler Master 200mm fan to pull warm air up and out of the case, as I understand it the Intel Core i7-4770K get's hotter than the Core i7-3770K when overclocking.
> 
> I'm not 100% set on Noctua fans, but all the research (reading reviews and staring at graphs) of case fans I've done at this time points to Noctua fans being the best at quiet cooling. Both ENERMAX T.B.SILENCE 140mm and Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition appear to be high end fans also. What do you suggest? As I'm always willing to accept suggestions, but I would rather not spend another 8 hours reading fan reviews&#8230; I can't believe I spent that much time looking at fans.
> 
> I'm also debating on if the two Noctua 80mm fans should push air out of the case, or pull air into the case.
> 
> I was planning on getting one 780, but now I'm considering get one 770 and another one later&#8230; I just hope that a single 770 can push my HP ZR30w (2560 x 1600) @ 60 FPS.
> 
> Thanks for all your input wthenshaw
> NTAK


If you don't like the colour then paint them, there are many tutorials for this.

If you want to use two 80mm I would set them as intake, just remember to keep positive air pressure in the case


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> Thanks, I am loving the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is definately my next purchase to replace the two front fans!


Which fans are those exactly?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Which fans are those exactly?


Enermax Vegas

http://www.enermax.co.uk/produkte/luefter/apollishvegas.html


----------



## humayunh

Hey!

I've got a H100i radiator mounted on the front of my HAF XB. Earlier i was using the CM Fans that come with the case as Push and the Corsair fans as pull, but since the CM fans cant be speed controlled, it was relatively noisey so i took em out and only put the corsair fans as push. Now i feel, that there isn't enough airflow moving into the case because of the radiotor, since the Corsair fans are always at Low RPM's to keep the noise down, and i haven't OC'd yet so dont need to turn em up, but my GPU (Sapphire 7950 3L) is running pretty hot (75-76C) during gaming so i could use the air flow.

I have a CM Excalibur for Out at the back
http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/cooling/case-fan/excalibur.html

but i think i need new fans for Push and Pull now. What do you guys suggest?
Something which moves decent air and isn't too noisy. (It would be really nice if they dont break the bank either







)

EDIT: Or maybe should mount the fans as Pull instead of Push?
I just quickly looked around and http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553005
These cougars looked good and everyone also talks highly of Noctua's. Lastly i've also read the Push/Pull really doesn't give you that much better cooling, so shall i just buy two fans and only Push or Pull?


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *humayunh*
> 
> Hey!
> 
> I've got a H100i radiator mounted on the front of my HAF XB. Earlier i was using the CM Fans that come with the case as Push and the Corsair fans as pull, but since the CM fans cant be speed controlled, it was relatively noisey so i took em out and only put the corsair fans as push. Now i feel, that there isn't enough airflow moving into the case because of the radiotor, since the Corsair fans are always at Low RPM's to keep the noise down, and i haven't OC'd yet so dont need to turn em up, but my GPU (Sapphire 7950 3L) is running pretty hot (75-76C) during gaming so i could use the air flow.
> 
> I have a CM Excalibur for Out at the back
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/cooling/case-fan/excalibur.html
> 
> but i think i need new fans for Push and Pull now. What do you guys suggest?
> Something which moves decent air and isn't too noisy. (It would be really nice if they dont break the bank either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> EDIT: Or maybe should mount the fans as Pull instead of Push?
> I just quickly looked around and http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553005
> These cougars looked good and everyone also talks highly of Noctua's. Lastly i've also read the Push/Pull really doesn't give you that much better cooling, so shall i just buy two fans and only Push or Pull?


I have scythe Gentle Typhoons 1850's in a push configuration and my Gpu runs at ~50-60c under full load....They are not too noisy and are great for radiators...Only downfall is the fins are Grey but you can never see them behind the front panel...

Push is usually my recommended configuration and the fans that come with the H100 are good fans albeit noisy


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Enermax Vegas
> 
> http://www.enermax.co.uk/produkte/luefter/apollishvegas.html


Good choice


----------



## elcono

afternoon all

I currently have a build in progress on this (http://www.overclock.net/t/1403282/build-log-coolermaster-haf-xb-project-ramfit)

can anyone let me know (or best guess) the likelihood on being able to mount an ek res http://www.ekwb.com/shop/reservoirs-and-acc/reservoirs/ek-res-x3-series/ek-res-x3-110.html at the front right (opposite sitre to the power button), high enough so that water can naturally flow down into a swiftech apogee drive 2?

P.S First post ever on OCN (except for the log)


----------



## TheNachoman180

I have bought an ASRock z77 extreme4 and a TX-750 and i will be getting 2x4gb gtx 770s and an i7 3770k. Also a hyper 212 evo cpu cooler and 4 Seagate barracuda 2tb 3.5 hard drives. Will 4 hard drives fit if i removed the ssd bracket and built a bracket? they are right next to the fans







also, can you use the front 3.5 hot swap bay as a regular 3.5 bay so i could install a card reader with minimal modding?


----------



## TheNachoman180

Sorry Double post


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNachoman180*
> 
> I have bought an ASRock z77 extreme4 and a TX-750 and i will be getting 2x4gb gtx 770s and an i7 3770k. Also a hyper 212 evo cpu cooler and 4 Seagate barracuda 2tb 3.5 hard drives. Will 4 hard drives fit if i removed the ssd bracket and built a bracket? they are right next to the fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, can you use the front 3.5 hot swap bay as a regular 3.5 bay so i could install a card reader with minimal modding?


Yes and Yes.. Some of the XB owners (myself included) removed the hot swap bay pcb. By doing so should be able to remove the tray and slide in your card reader....

Now for the HDD cage a dual cage will fit under the mobo tray where the SSD cage sits (once removed). AS far as having two dual cages the clearance will be tight and if you are using any fans on the lower ports I would have to say no as they do not allow enough space for two HDD cages. Even with no fans it will be extremely tight between the rear panel and the 5.25" cage/bay


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elcono*
> 
> afternoon all
> 
> I currently have a build in progress on this (http://www.overclock.net/t/1403282/build-log-coolermaster-haf-xb-project-ramfit)
> 
> can anyone let me know (or best guess) the likelihood on being able to mount an ek res http://www.ekwb.com/shop/reservoirs-and-acc/reservoirs/ek-res-x3-series/ek-res-x3-110.html at the front right (opposite sitre to the power button), high enough so that water can naturally flow down into a swiftech apogee drive 2?
> 
> P.S First post ever on OCN (except for the log)


Should be possible.. Are you wanting to put it so the tubing goes down below?

I have a Bitspower Multi-z 150 "Linky!" mounted in mine on the right side panel. There is quite a bit of clearance in that corner even with a radiator mounted to the front.
Here's some pic of that area

As you can see there is ~160mm of space height wise and your res is ~110mm. I would use a 45 degree fitting and run your tubing down to where your pump is


My res sits on the panel and you can see the edge of my radiator with plenty of space there


----------



## TheNachoman180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Yes and Yes.. Some of the XB owners (myself included) removed the hot swap bay pcb. By doing so should be able to remove the tray and slide in your card reader....
> 
> Now for the HDD cage a dual cage will fit under the mobo tray where the SSD cage sits (once removed). AS far as having two dual cages the clearance will be tight and if you are using any fans on the lower ports I would have to say no as they do not allow enough space for two HDD cages. Even with no fans it will be extremely tight between the rear panel and the 5.25" cage/bay


Ok where can i buy a hdd dual cage? And is it possible to install 4 HDDs at all? Will it work if i built my own bracket and allowed about 2mm of clearance between the hdds?

EDIT: It may sound wierd, but the system im setting up is using a program called SoftXpand so i can have 2 or more pcs in one. So what im trying to do is have a hdd for each user and a recording hdd for each user then an ssd for the programs to run on.

So

SSD with program and windows 7

HDD for user 1 game
HDD for user 2 game
HDD for user 1 recording
HDD for user 2 recording

For the optimal recording experience with 2 users.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNachoman180*
> 
> Ok where can i buy a hdd dual cage? And is it possible to install 4 HDDs at all? Will it work if i built my own bracket and allowed about 2mm of clearance between the hdds?
> 
> EDIT: It may sound wierd, but the system im setting up is using a program called SoftXpand so i can have 2 or more pcs in one. So what im trying to do is have a hdd for each user and a recording hdd for each user then an ssd for the programs to run on.
> 
> So
> 
> SSD with program and windows 7
> 
> HDD for user 1 game
> HDD for user 2 game
> HDD for user 1 recording
> HDD for user 2 recording
> 
> For the optimal recording experience with 2 users.


Are you in U.S. or somewhere else?

Anyways If I may make a suggestion to use four HDD.. Buy one of these: HDD CAGE
Mount the cage where the SSD cage is and remove the SSD cage. Find and purchase an adapter to mount your card reader into the extra 5.25" bay

HDD 1: Mount in hot swap bay
HDD 2: Mount in Hot swap Bay
HDD 3: Mount in newly placed cage
HDD 4: Mount in newly placed cage.
Card Reader: Mount in 5.25" bay

AS far as the SSD its possible to mount it directly to the side of the HDD cage (that you purchased)


----------



## TheNachoman180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Are you in U.S. or somewhere else?
> 
> Anyways If I may make a suggestion to use four HDD.. Buy one of these: HDD CAGE
> Mount the cage where the SSD cage is and remove the SSD cage. Find and purchase an adapter to mount your card reader into the extra 5.25" bay
> 
> HDD 1: Mount in hot swap bay
> HDD 2: Mount in Hot swap Bay
> HDD 3: Mount in newly placed cage
> HDD 4: Mount in newly placed cage.
> Card Reader: Mount in 5.25" bay
> 
> AS far as the SSD its possible to mount it directly to the side of the HDD cage (that you purchased)


Ok well firstly thanks for your help, and im from australia so i cant buy one of those drivebays and cant find any in australia, But is it possible to not have the hdds in the hot swap and use the hot swap for my 3.5 card reader and my 3.5 fan controller and use the 5.25s for a cd drive and a rgb hue led controller, then find a way to fit the hdds somewhere else?

Ok i have just thought of something. If i remove the ssd cage and take off some of the cable management points on the bottom, i can actually fit 2 hdds side by side. so if i put 2 on the top and 2 on the bottom would that work? Will it cause any defects on the hdds? What do you reccomend keeping them there with? Because there is 20cm in length between the 80mm fans and the 5.25 bays. The drives themselves http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=19554
are about 10cm wide, so 2 will fit next to eachother, and about 15cm long, which is more than enough because there is about 20cm between the psu and the side panel. Same goes for the top but its about 17.5cm long. This way i have enough airflow aswel!
something like that. (Dont diss my paint skills haha. Then mount the ssd to the psu!


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNachoman180*
> 
> Ok well firstly thanks for your help, and im from australia so i cant buy one of those drivebays and cant find any in australia, But is it possible to not have the hdds in the hot swap and use the hot swap for my 3.5 card reader and my 3.5 fan controller and use the 5.25s for a cd drive and a rgb hue led controller, then find a way to fit the hdds somewhere else?
> 
> Ok i have just thought of something. If i remove the ssd cage and take off some of the cable management points on the bottom, i can actually fit 2 hdds side by side. so if i put 2 on the top and 2 on the bottom would that work? Will it cause any defects on the hdds? What do you reccomend keeping them there with? Because there is 20cm in length between the 80mm fans and the 5.25 bays. The drives themselves http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=19554
> are about 10cm wide, so 2 will fit next to eachother, and about 15cm long, which is more than enough because there is about 20cm between the psu and the side panel. Same goes for the top but its about 17.5cm long. This way i have enough airflow aswel!
> something like that. (Dont diss my paint skills haha. Then mount the ssd to the psu!


Your math is sound but why not use something like this?http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=177_1307&products_id=20990
I don't recommend stacking your HDD on top of each other


----------



## TheNachoman180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Your math is sound but why not use something like this?http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=177_1307&products_id=20990
> I don't recommend stacking your HDD on top of each other


My math is fine lol i was just simplifying. and not stacking them on top of each other, i'm mounting 2 to the top and 2 to the bottom so there is room in between for airflow. And the product you linked was for 4 2.5" not 3.5"

I think that will work fine

EDIT: Might also buy a few of these to hold them in http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1327
any suggestions of what to use to stick them to the top of the bottom section of the case?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNachoman180*
> 
> My math is fine lol i was just simplifying. and not stacking them on top of each other, i'm mounting 2 to the top and 2 to the bottom so there is room in between for airflow. And the product you linked was for 4 2.5" not 3.5"
> 
> I think that will work fine
> 
> EDIT: Might also buy a few of these to hold them in http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1327
> any suggestions of what to use to stick them to the top of the bottom section of the case?


Make your own bracket from some aluminium


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNachoman180*
> 
> My math is fine lol i was just simplifying. and not stacking them on top of each other, i'm mounting 2 to the top and 2 to the bottom so there is room in between for airflow. And the product you linked was for 4 2.5" not 3.5"
> 
> I think that will work fine
> 
> EDIT: Might also buy a few of these to hold them in http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1327
> any suggestions of what to use to stick them to the top of the bottom section of the case?


My mistake. It was 2 am here I apologize


----------



## shortmaneighty2

Hi, Sorry they are the enermax t.b vegas duo


----------



## Dgeorge1617

ooooooooooooooooookkkk so I have been busy with my scratch build case lately ( Link if interested) and havent really messed with my XB much but in designing and experimenting with the acrylic for my other build I have come across a great idea for the XB.

I am going to completely remove the front wire mesh, plastic honeycomb and make that completely open. Then I plan to fabricate a DIY panel from smoke black transparent acrylic with two cutouts for fans and some hand crafted bezels in opaque white...similar to these:  

this will all be mounted in the cutout and still allow for airflow through my radiator.

Let me know what you think or offer some suggestions for both builds


----------



## spaniardunited

Could try mounting the HDDs like this. Obviously not to scale but there should be sufficient space to do this. Would just need to devise a method to secure them in place, which should be rather simple.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> Could try mounting the HDDs like this. Obviously not to scale but there should be sufficient space to do this. Would just need to devise a method to secure them in place, which should be rather simple.


I like this idea as there is approx 4 inches of clearance from bottom of case to mobo tray rail...


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> ooooooooooooooooookkkk so I have been busy with my scratch build case lately ( Link if interested) and havent really messed with my XB much but in designing and experimenting with the acrylic for my other build I have come across a great idea for the XB.
> 
> I am going to completely remove the front wire mesh, plastic honeycomb and make that completely open. Then I plan to fabricate a DIY panel from smoke black transparent acrylic with two cutouts for fans and some hand crafted bezels in opaque white...similar to these:
> 
> this will all be mounted in the cutout and still allow for airflow through my radiator.
> 
> Let me know what you think or offer some suggestions for both builds


Something like this:


I could make the bezels in any color but my Theme is Black and White. The grey is actually transparent Black


----------



## TheNachoman180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> Could try mounting the HDDs like this. Obviously not to scale but there should be sufficient space to do this. Would just need to devise a method to secure them in place, which should be rather simple.


YAY! Thanks for this suggestion! But do hdds function properly on the side? Also do you think a few of these http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1327&zenid=11a08b95e995aa57f8df707a4563391a and some glue would do the trick? LOL, but seriously, what would you recommend using to keep them in place? Also this is better for my SATA cords


----------



## spaniardunited

My thought was to pop some small holes in the bottom of the case and screw through the bottom, through the silicon, and into the hard drive. You'd have to get some pretty exact measurements, but that would keep it fairly secure. I also pondered doing some sort of strap across the top of all 4 ... but I'm less sure about that.


----------



## TheNachoman180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> My thought was to pop some small holes in the bottom of the case and screw through the bottom, through the silicon, and into the hard drive. You'd have to get some pretty exact measurements, but that would keep it fairly secure. I also pondered doing some sort of strap across the top of all 4 ... but I'm less sure about that.


Sounds good! I dont really think the strap will really work though...


----------



## spaniardunited

You would have to attach it through the top 4 silicon pieces, but I don't know if it would be necessary. I'd try the first step and see how it holds, then decide if further stabilization is needed.


----------



## TheNachoman180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> You would have to attach it through the top 4 silicon pieces, but I don't know if it would be necessary. I'd try the first step and see how it holds, then decide if further stabilization is needed.


Ok, do you think both sides of the silicon vibration silencer linked are the same? Because if they are then i could just buy 2 and use them for all 4 drives then leave the tops without silicon just floating in the air? Also wouldnt the strap bend the drives or the screws?


----------



## spaniardunited

I would think they are so that is a possibility.

I would not think so, and the material you use for the strap could be just about anything. You're just looking for a little extra stability to keep them from swaying/moving (if they even do). Clock, rubber, nylon ... you could go with just about anything.


----------



## Nortec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *humayunh*
> 
> Hey!
> 
> I've got a H100i radiator mounted on the front of my HAF XB. Earlier i was using the CM Fans that come with the case as Push and the Corsair fans as pull, but since the CM fans cant be speed controlled, it was relatively noisey so i took em out and only put the corsair fans as push. Now i feel, that there isn't enough airflow moving into the case because of the radiotor, since the Corsair fans are always at Low RPM's to keep the noise down, and i haven't OC'd yet so dont need to turn em up, but my GPU (Sapphire 7950 3L) is running pretty hot (75-76C) during gaming so i could use the air flow.
> 
> I have a CM Excalibur for Out at the back
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/cooling/case-fan/excalibur.html
> 
> but i think i need new fans for Push and Pull now. What do you guys suggest?
> Something which moves decent air and isn't too noisy. (It would be really nice if they dont break the bank either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> EDIT: Or maybe should mount the fans as Pull instead of Push?
> I just quickly looked around and http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553005
> These cougars looked good and everyone also talks highly of Noctua's. Lastly i've also read the Push/Pull really doesn't give you that much better cooling, so shall i just buy two fans and only Push or Pull?


I use cougar vortex (http://www.cougar-world.com/us/products/fans/cfd_blue_led_fan.html) for push and 1 corsair fan (from h100i) as pull (couldnt use both of them coz my gpu is too big and i couldnt mount the second one).
Im planning on modding my gpu and mount 2 more cougars in the inside as pull. They are good fans, low rpm and good airflow


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> My thought was to pop some small holes in the bottom of the case and screw through the bottom, through the silicon, and into the hard drive. You'd have to get some pretty exact measurements, but that would keep it fairly secure. I also pondered doing some sort of strap across the top of all 4 ... but I'm less sure about that.


i kept reading "through the silicon" and thinking my god, dont ruin your chip! it's silicone


----------



## Buxty

I've got a couple of 140mm fans in my XB but they are inside the chassis, and i think they would perform better nearer the mesh as they aren't made for pulling through filters/mesh. I've heard you need to modify the front panel, which bits need modifying?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I've got a couple of 140mm fans in my XB but they are inside the chassis, and i think they would perform better nearer the mesh as they aren't made for pulling through filters/mesh. I've heard you need to modify the front panel, which bits need modifying?


Breaks off easy, can be done with fingers (If you're man enough







)


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I've got a couple of 140mm fans in my XB but they are inside the chassis, and i think they would perform better nearer the mesh as they aren't made for pulling through filters/mesh. I've heard you need to modify the front panel, which bits need modifying?


As wthenshaw wrote in #3301. And if you want the fans nearer to front mesh without having anything between you also can cut out the plastic honeycomb frame. How much you can deside by yourself. You Can look into my or shortmaneighty2's pics there are 2 versions.


----------



## Ludvigsen08

I currently have a H60 in my haf xb its my first experiance with watercooling. its been ok but i want to upgrade it alittle.
i do like the closed loop system,but thought of making a hybrid system out of it. but then
at my local pc shop the Cooler Master Eisberg 240L Prestige is on 26% sale from 220 USD down to 163USD. Thats very cheap.
the rad is only 30mm thick but its full copper.
any one who tried or know any pros/cons on this system.

i have 2x Noctua NF-F12 as push/pull on my h60 fan looks awefull but performes amazing. gues i should get two more of these.
is there space enough for a push/pull at the front or do i need to grind some off.


----------



## Buxty

Ah thanks for that, i think the honeycomb needs to come out as the fan frames are a tad thick at the bottom.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludvigsen08*
> 
> I currently have a H60 in my haf xb its my first experiance with watercooling. its been ok but i want to upgrade it alittle.
> i do like the closed loop system,but thought of making a hybrid system out of it. but then
> at my local pc shop the Cooler Master Eisberg 240L Prestige is on 26% sale from 220 USD down to 163USD. Thats very cheap.
> the rad is only 30mm thick but its full copper.
> any one who tried or know any pros/cons on this system.
> 
> i have 2x Noctua NF-F12 as push/pull on my h60 fan looks awefull but performes amazing. gues i should get two more of these.
> is there space enough for a push/pull at the front or do i need to grind some off.


Theoretically it is possible. 2 fans outside behind front panel. Then radiator and pull fans inside. If it fits then inside, depends in the length of your graphics card


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Theoretically it is possible. 2 fans outside behind front panel. Then radiator and pull fans inside. If it fits then inside, depends in the length of your graphics card


thank you. if im lucky i'll get the new water cooling in the weekend. will upload some pictures then.


----------



## hedgehogbrown

Hey haf xb owners! I have a question:

I have a deep and abiding lust for this case, but I also have a cat who occasionally likes to pee on things. Does anyone think this would be a good case for me even so? Perhaps I could cover the intake areas with a thin layer of foam to keep out any incidental feline accidents? Are there any more engineering-oriented folks who might have any kind of suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Dire Squirrel

I would say train your cat.
My cat knows damn well that she is not allowed on tables. That include my desk.


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> I would say train your cat.
> My cat knows damn well that she is not allowed on tables. That include my desk.


spray some water on the cat when she/he does something thats not ok. worked for my cat she never walks on the dinner/kitchen table...
box of kitty litter? lift the cat away while holding the neck skin (not sure what you call it)


----------



## ihatelolcats

neck skin is scruff
eg by the scruff of the neck


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludvigsen08*
> 
> spray some water on the cat when she/he does something thats not ok. worked for my cat she never walks on the dinner/kitchen table...
> box of kitty litter? lift the cat away while holding the neck skin (not sure what you call it)


Tried that when she was a kitten. She could not care less about water. Instead I trained her to respond to voice and sound commands.
I have never had any problems with her. She hates everyone else, but is incredibly well behaved around me and my things


----------



## mavisky

This is the first time I've read of someone concerned for a cat pissing in their rig. My advice would be to go with the plexi top panel so she doesn't stand up there and top off your system through the mesh opening.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> This is the first time I've read of someone concerned for a cat pissing in their rig. My advice would be to go with the plexi top panel so she doesn't stand up there and top off your system through the mesh opening.


And tape up the joins in the top of the case and plexi panel just in case? See...the XB is such a good case it makes you think about the bigger things


----------



## hedgehogbrown

The issue is that the cat has some issues. He was found in an alley, and we had to pull a giant parasite out of his head. He tries to be a good boy, but he is a little ******ed. He has pissed on computers before, I'm just wondering if this case has too much open air to be in my house with him. But honeslty I'm more worried about him being able to stand to the side and piss in through the front or side panels.

Sigh.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hedgehogbrown*
> 
> The issue is that the cat has some issues. He was found in an alley, and we had to pull a giant parasite out of his head. He tries to be a good boy, but he is a little ******ed. He has pissed on computers before, I'm just wondering if this case has too much open air to be in my house with him. But honeslty I'm more worried about him being able to stand to the side and piss in through the front or side panels.
> 
> Sigh.


If the cat is gonna piss on the pc mod hen its not really relevant what case you own. It's gonna get in there.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hedgehogbrown*
> 
> The issue is that the cat has some issues. He was found in an alley, and we had to pull a giant parasite out of his head. He tries to be a good boy, but he is a little ******ed. He has pissed on computers before, I'm just wondering if this case has too much open air to be in my house with him. But honeslty I'm more worried about him being able to stand to the side and piss in through the front or side panels.
> 
> Sigh.


If you decide this is the case for you, put it on a stand with a similar footprint as the case to raise it up to a level that he/she can't raise up to it. I had to do that when I had my terrier. He didn't like me paying more attention to my case then him. I tried the "no pee" spray and it didn't help. Good thing he peed on my wife comp first as it was next to mine.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hedgehogbrown*
> 
> The issue is that the cat has some issues. He was found in an alley, and we had to pull a giant parasite out of his head. He tries to be a good boy, but he is a little ******ed. He has pissed on computers before, I'm just wondering if this case has too much open air to be in my house with him. But honeslty I'm more worried about him being able to stand to the side and piss in through the front or side panels.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> If you decide this is the case for you, put it on a stand with a similar footprint as the case to raise it up to a level that he/she can't raise up to it. I had to do that when I had my terrier. He didn't like me paying more attention to my case then him. I tried the "no pee" spray and it didn't help. Good thing he peed on my wife comp first as it was next to mine.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hedgehogbrown*
> 
> The issue is that the cat has some issues. He was found in an alley, and we had to pull a giant parasite out of his head. He tries to be a good boy, but he is a little ******ed. He has pissed on computers before, I'm just wondering if this case has too much open air to be in my house with him. But honeslty I'm more worried about him being able to stand to the side and piss in through the front or side panels.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> If you decide this is the case for you, put it on a stand with a similar footprint as the case to raise it up to a level that he/she can't raise up to it. I had to do that when I had my terrier. He didn't like me paying more attention to my case then him. I tried the "no pee" spray and it didn't help. Good thing he peed on my wife comp first as it was next to mine.
Click to expand...

lol. Good for you, that he choose your wife's PC. But think she wasn't so lucky about it.

To our "cat problem": just leave the cat out of the room, where your PC is in and close the door. If you're on your PC decide by yourself if you let him then inside or bann him forever from this room.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> If you decide this is the case for you, put it on a stand with a similar footprint as the case to raise it up to a level that he/she can't raise up to it. I had to do that when I had my terrier. He didn't like me paying more attention to my case then him. I tried the "no pee" spray and it didn't help. Good thing he peed on my wife comp first as it was next to mine.


That may work with dogs, but cats are quite a bit more agile. they can jump and there is pretty much nothing they can't balance on. If it wants to get onto the case, it will.
When I still had interior doors (removed them as life is to short to deal with doors), my cat would sit right next to an open door and jump straight up and land on the top of the door. That is a good 210 cm. straight up and then balancing on a 5 cm. wide piece of wood that is on hinges and can move.

Pretty much the only place the case will be slightly safe from a cat, is mounted in the middle of the ceiling.


----------



## 2mnetrix

So i have the MB: Asus Z87 Deluxe Dual and the PS: Seasonic Platinum 1000w. Pics to come shortly.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> That may work with dogs, but cats are quite a bit more agile. they can jump and there is pretty much nothing they can't balance on. If it wants to get onto the case, it will.
> When I still had interior doors (removed them as life is to short to deal with doors), my cat would sit right next to an open door and jump straight up and land on the top of the door. That is a good 210 cm. straight up and then balancing on a 5 cm. wide piece of wood that is on hinges and can move.
> 
> Pretty much the only place the case will be slightly safe from a cat, is mounted in the middle of the ceiling.


Sounds like you need a case shaped like a pyramid. Sounds like scratch case build time. Check out the scratch build club for ideas and where to get case components. Good luck.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> Sounds like you need a case shaped like a pyramid. Sounds like scratch case build time. Check out the scratch build club for ideas and where to get case components. Good luck.


I'm not the one with the cat related problem. My cat does not go anywhere near any of my rigs.

As for hedgehogbrown. He will have to come up with a better plan, as the problem is not only "cat on top of case". As I see it, the two best solutions are:

A: Isolate the case. Cupboard, basement or similar. As long as it is somewhere the cat doesn't go.
B. Find or make a case that is "cat-proof". In this case that means waterproof (as much as possible) and easy to clean.


----------



## ihatelolcats

imagine how that guys house smells


----------



## bond32

Do any of you use your XB as a test bench? I've been running mine with no side panels or anything, might figure out how to attach radiators.


----------



## Raise

Did a custom build for a customer at work with one of these a couple days ago and it's convinced me to pick one up next paycheck and move everything out of my 3-year-old CM690 II. I put my tower up on top of my mini fridge and the depth of the tower makes me have to turn it sideways and it just looks awful. Not to mention the handles on the side will help me when going to LAN parties.

I'll post pics when I get everything in it. I want to pick up a couple of white LED fans for the front/rear but I'm still undecided if I should go for 120's or 140's for the front. Our store only has a couple white 120's left and I want to grab them. Gonna grab the windowed top panel from CM's site as well.

After building in this case I was amazed that I haven't seen more builds in this thing. It's so easy.


----------



## elcono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Do any of you use your XB as a test bench? I've been running mine with no side panels or anything, might figure out how to attach radiators.


I went down the road of modding some xspc rad stands so i could fit an additional 240 up top. Gives you 480 in total up-top












http://www.overclock.net/t/1403282/build-log-coolermaster-haf-xb-project-ramfit


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raise*
> 
> Did a custom build for a customer at work with one of these a couple days ago and it's convinced me to pick one up next paycheck and move everything out of my 3-year-old CM690 II. I put my tower up on top of my mini fridge and the depth of the tower makes me have to turn it sideways and it just looks awful. Not to mention the handles on the side will help me when going to LAN parties.
> 
> I'll post pics when I get everything in it. I want to pick up a couple of white LED fans for the front/rear but I'm still undecided if I should go for 120's or 140's for the front. Our store only has a couple white 120's left and I want to grab them. Gonna grab the windowed top panel from CM's site as well.
> 
> After building in this case I was amazed that I haven't seen more builds in this thing. It's so easy.


Let me be the first to welcome you to the club and enjoy. I put 120's in the front of mine and I will be switching for 140's soon. With the 120's, a little light comes throught the front panel in the space difference for the 140's. it bothers me a little because the led's on the inside of mine are white and the fans are blue led's so it shines throught pretty good.


----------



## Raise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> Let me be the first to welcome you to the club and enjoy. I put 120's in the front of mine and I will be switching for 140's soon. With the 120's, a little light comes throught the front panel in the space difference for the 140's. it bothers me a little because the led's on the inside of mine are white and the fans are blue led's so it shines throught pretty good.


Good to know, I'll look up some 140's as well, thanks.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> Let me be the first to welcome you to the club and enjoy. I put 120's in the front of mine and I will be switching for 140's soon. With the 120's, a little light comes throught the front panel in the space difference for the 140's. it bothers me a little because the led's on the inside of mine are white and the fans are blue led's so it shines throught pretty good.


I Have white interior leds and Blue leds fans too but I'm changing them out for some black and white nzxt fans from a friend. Time to actually stick to a colour scheme


----------



## sascha1102

I began with rebuilding my case.An extra little build log will follow soon as extra thread. Here I just post the finished things. The first step of rebuilding will take at least 2-3 weeks from now. Also my LED unit at top panel is done. Video had to be removed , will follow again soon

2 ODDs went from outside to rear. also new are PWR and RES Buttons left side to PSU. here ODD not black finished


here finished


OS SSD mounted to ODD cage side


rear inside. nearly no power / data cables to see. 2nd 2,5" HDD mounted on PSU side


----------



## GaMbi2004

spray some cat repellent near / on the case?
or will this just make the cat want to mark it even more?

spraying water on the cat when it gets too close to the case might work too.. but what if the cat jumps away as he is spraying it? he might end up doing more harm to the PC than the cat ever could









Funny subject this


----------



## mavisky

Put double sided tape on the case. Cat will soon hate being near it.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Put double sided tape on the case. Cat will soon hate being near it.


perfect idea, to keep the cat away. but then the case wouldn't look better from outside, as cat has pissed against it.


----------



## spaniardunited

I think the point of the double sided tape was for it to stick to the cat if it got too near the case, thereby teaching the cat not to get near the case.

I must echo previous comments ... this is quite a funny topic.


----------



## PoppyMcShotgun

Hey guys, first time poster to the site here. I stumbled upon this thread after someone mentioned it in a Newegg review of the case.

I've read about 40 pages so far... this thread is HUGE. I'm about to make it longer with a super long post... If you don't want to read WHY I'm asking these questions, just skip to the bottom for the TLDR section.

After reading a few pages of this thread I've found out that:

-Putting a 200mm fan at the top isn't entirely beneficial
-Some cats like to pee on PCs (mine don't!)
-People have done some awesome custom modding to this case!
-If you're smart about putting a hard drive in the front 2.5" bays, it CAN be done without killing the hard drive

I'm an "older" guy, been out of the PC modding area since about 2005 or so, so this is actually bringing back a lot of memories with my custom Danger Den water cooling setup and cold cathode lights when they first came out!

I'm researching this case because believe it or not, I want to use it as a HTPC case.

I currently have a Silverstone Grandia Series GD01B-R ATX Media Center / HTPC Case
Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163110

It works ok and is wife approved, but I've had it over 3 years now, and it's really starting to show it's age.

The door that covers the 3.5" bays has broken off, and the long skinny door at the bottom of the case to cover the USB ports pretty much stays open all the time, for my wireless keyboard/mouse plug-in.

You see, I'm a gamer, and I need a case that can fix a full ATX motherboard and long (ish) video card. This is an HTPC/Gaming case. The PCI-E cable that plugs into my video card (eVGA GTX 660 Superclocked) comes out the top of the card, and is bent at almost a 90 degree angle with the top of the case pushing it down -- not the best.

I showed the wife this HAF XB case, and while she isn't in love with it, she approved it for purchase. I need the wife's approval, because this will be sitting front and center in our entertainment center with no door to block the view/airflow. Everyone in my living room watching TV on my 60" Samsung LED (which I also use as my computer monitor) will be seeing this thing.

Since this is a dual purpose rig and it's sitting in my living room, I need it to do two things:
1) Be quiet
2) Have minimal lighting inside the case (if any at all)

It's got to be quiet so when we're watching a movie and it gets to a quiet part I don't gear some high-pitched fans whining.
It's got to have very minimal lighting (i.e. no cold cathodes, and no fans with LEDs) so it won't distract/bother us watching TV or a movie.

Rummaging through the thread answered my question regarding the top fan, but I'm still curious. I was going to buy a CM 200mm fan for the top and ask what my options were with a CPU cooler. The case specs says it has 180mm clearance for a CPU cooler. The CM 200mm fan I was looking into is 30mm deep, so that would theoretically leave only 150mm room for a CPU cooler. That eliminates almost every high rated CPU cooler, since they're pretty much all over 150mm from base to top. I was wondering if anyone has had success with having the fan on top as well as a high end 120mm air cooler for the CPU inside the case? Is my math off? Am I missing something? Or should I just skip the top fan and get a good high end CPU cooler?

I guess it's worth mentioning my system specs:

CPU: Intel Core i7 3770-k
CPU Cooler: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro 2.0 (small case = smaller cooler... best I could get to fit the case)
MOBO: ASUS Z77 Sabertooth
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaw 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600
HDD: Western Digital Black 1TB SATA
VIDEO: eVGA GTX 660 Superclocked
PSU: 850W Modular PSU I won at a LAN party
CASE: Silverstone Grandia Series GD01B-R ATX

With my current case and CPU cooler, I can't overclock my 3770k at all without the temps rising above 80C. Not even 4GHz on stock voltage. There's not enough airflow in the case, and that cooler just can't keep up. Keeping stock voltage and stock clock speed, it's at about 77-79C when Prime95 is running. I also rip and encode every move I buy, so I've got handbrake going pretty regularly. The wife and I recently just digitized our entire blu-ray/DVD collection, and it's taken about a month (we have about 300 movies). I want to be able to overclock and lower our encoding times even more.

Stock speeds are fine for gaming. My TV is 1080p, so gaming at 1920x1080 is fine with stock everything. I can play every game I have on ultra/max settings.

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________
***HOLY COW BRO YOU TALK TOO MUCH*** (TLDR Section)

Section 1:
I know all of my current items will fit into the case without any issues. I would like to put a fan at every possible location that the case has a fan spot for. So that's 3x120mm fans (two up front, one in the back), 2x80mm fans (two on the back), and possibly a 200mm on the top. (did I miss any?)

Section 2:
Are the stock 120mm fans that come with the case in the front any good? Are they quiet enough for HTPC use? Are there better/more efficient/quieter fans I can buy? (needs to be solid black/no LEDs)

Section 3:
If I DO decide to get a 200mm fan for the top, does that limit my options for a CPU cooler? (most are more than 150mm tall)

Section 4:
Would a 240mm closed loop watercooling solution (like http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032) work better? (although I see the noise is over 37dBA... seems a bit loud) Or would I achieve similar cooling results with 2 silent 120mm fans in the front, a solid CPU cooler, and a silent 120mm on the back?

If you want to know WHY I'm asking these, read above. Or, if I didn't explain something enough, or you need more info, just let me know! Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## hedgehogbrown

Thanks for all the suggestions guys, I particularly like the one about the double sided tape. That sounds useful.

It's funny, I didn't mean to make it sound like the cat waits all day for a chance to piss on a computer, more that it has happened like maybe 3 times in the past year, and all three times one of us was near enough to him to make him stop. (We always clean up after him with a special enzyme spray that removes the smell as well







) I suppose it might be an issue down the road, as my current build idea has been scrapped since finding a Maximus V Formula for sale already mounted inside a NZXT 810, so I guess I'll try that out, and if the cat leaves it alone, maybe I'll sell the NZXT and buy one of these. This case is about a million times sexier to me.


----------



## spaniardunited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoppyMcShotgun*
> 
> Section 1:
> I know all of my current items will fit into the case without any issues. I would like to put a fan at every possible location that the case has a fan spot for. So that's 3x120mm fans (two up front, one in the back), 2x80mm fans (two on the back), and possibly a 200mm on the top. (did I miss any?)
> 
> *That is correct. Those are all of the default fan mounting positions*
> 
> Section 2:
> Are the stock 120mm fans that come with the case in the front any good? Are they quiet enough for HTPC use? Are there better/more efficient/quieter fans I can buy? (needs to be solid black/no LEDs)
> 
> *They are ok, but I would not consider them quiet fans. If you have a means to slow them down some, either fan controller or motherboard, then they should suffice. I'm sure most would recommend Gentle Typhoons if you're looking for good airflow and quiet fans.*
> 
> Section 3:
> If I DO decide to get a 200mm fan for the top, does that limit my options for a CPU cooler? (most are more than 150mm tall)
> 
> *Not worth it. If putting a 200mm fan on top limits your heatsink for the CPU, then don't do it. You'll get much better returns on better CPU cooling than the 200mm fan on top.*
> 
> Section 4:
> Would a 240mm closed loop watercooling solution (like http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032) work better? (although I see the noise is over 37dBA... seems a bit loud) Or would I achieve similar cooling results with 2 silent 120mm fans in the front, a solid CPU cooler, and a silent 120mm on the back?
> 
> *It's really 6 or 1/2 dozen. The H100i performs decently for what it is, but if you're looking for affordable and simple, the Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO is probably going to be your best bet. Any fan can be loud, it really depends on the speed at which it is spinning and the design as to how quiet it can be while still sufficiently cooling your components ... in the case of the H100i's fans, they are so-so. Good airflow but not the quietest..*


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoppyMcShotgun*
> 
> Hey guys, first time poster to the site here. I stumbled upon this thread after someone mentioned it in a Newegg review of the case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ***HOLY COW BRO YOU TALK TOO MUCH*** (TLDR Section)
> 
> Section 1:
> I know all of my current items will fit into the case without any issues. I would like to put a fan at every possible location that the case has a fan spot for. So that's 3x120mm fans (two up front, one in the back), 2x80mm fans (two on the back), and possibly a 200mm on the top. (did I miss any?)
> 
> Section 2:
> Are the stock 120mm fans that come with the case in the front any good? Are they quiet enough for HTPC use? Are there better/more efficient/quieter fans I can buy? (needs to be solid black/no LEDs)
> 
> Section 3:
> If I DO decide to get a 200mm fan for the top, does that limit my options for a CPU cooler? (most are more than 150mm tall)
> 
> Section 4:
> Would a 240mm closed loop watercooling solution (like http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032) work better? (although I see the noise is over 37dBA... seems a bit loud) Or would I achieve similar cooling results with 2 silent 120mm fans in the front, a solid CPU cooler, and a silent 120mm on the back?
> 
> If you want to know WHY I'm asking these, read above. Or, if I didn't explain something enough, or you need more info, just let me know! Thanks for the advice everyone!


Section 1 + 3
are answered by spaniardunited

Section 2:
In my opinion the stock fans are cooling well, but are way too loud, (also using my buing in living room as media pc - so it should be quiet by watching movies or series). I would change them. there are a few good fans that are cooling very well and are also very quiet. The Noiseblocker black Silent Pro PWM (use them now as 2x 140 in front + new extra 2x 120mm front fans after modding soon). In your case 2 of the 120s or even 2x 140mm are very good. very quiet with rubber frames included (reduces noise too). another possibility are the Akasa Apache (older in black) or the newer Viper (yellow blades without lightning). the newest ones are the Piranhas. all of them 3 are very quiet, but sometimes there can be a bearing clcikng what is very bad. so you can be lucky or not. therefor I would recommend the Noiseblockers.

To the Typhoon's I can't say something, because they are not available here in Germany.

Section 4:
The H100i would be good for you, but then the front Noiseblockers are not so good, because static pressure is a bit low. The H100i stock fans are a little bit like a jet starting next to you, if they are spinning with full load. here you then have to replace them.

So I also would recommend the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo in combination with 2x Noiseblockers in front on the cpu cooler you can also use 1 Black Silent pro PWN 120mm.

combined:
- front: 2x Noiseblocker Black Silent pro PWM 140mm or 120mm
- Cooler Hyper 212 Evo with 1x BS pro PWM 120mm
- rear: 1x BS Pro 120mm (PWM or 3 pin in 2 speed versions - 900 RPM and 1400 RPM)
- Bottom: 2x Noiseblocker Black silent pro PC-P 80mm
- top: no fan - perhaps buying the top window version or as a replacement part. so a little bit less noise gets out the case.

perhaps a fan controler to setup front, rear and bottom fans manually


----------



## bond32

Stock fans are surprisingly good I think. Loud indeed so control them somehow. Also for the 200mm fan, yes it helps, a lot. I have a full water loop and not much airflow gets to the vrm. Using an IR thermocouple it can get in the 60 C range however using a 230mm bitfenix fan as exhaust, helps pull air in from the side to give it some flow.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoppyMcShotgun*
> 
> Hey guys, first time poster to the site here. I stumbled upon this thread after someone mentioned it in a Newegg review of the case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've read about 40 pages so far... this thread is HUGE. I'm about to make it longer with a super long post... If you don't want to read WHY I'm asking these questions, just skip to the bottom for the TLDR section.
> 
> After reading a few pages of this thread I've found out that:
> 
> -Putting a 200mm fan at the top isn't entirely beneficial
> -Some cats like to pee on PCs (mine don't!)
> -People have done some awesome custom modding to this case!
> -If you're smart about putting a hard drive in the front 2.5" bays, it CAN be done without killing the hard drive
> 
> I'm an "older" guy, been out of the PC modding area since about 2005 or so, so this is actually bringing back a lot of memories with my custom Danger Den water cooling setup and cold cathode lights when they first came out!
> 
> I'm researching this case because believe it or not, I want to use it as a HTPC case.
> 
> I currently have a Silverstone Grandia Series GD01B-R ATX Media Center / HTPC Case
> Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163110
> 
> It works ok and is wife approved, but I've had it over 3 years now, and it's really starting to show it's age.
> 
> The door that covers the 3.5" bays has broken off, and the long skinny door at the bottom of the case to cover the USB ports pretty much stays open all the time, for my wireless keyboard/mouse plug-in.
> 
> You see, I'm a gamer, and I need a case that can fix a full ATX motherboard and long (ish) video card. This is an HTPC/Gaming case. The PCI-E cable that plugs into my video card (eVGA GTX 660 Superclocked) comes out the top of the card, and is bent at almost a 90 degree angle with the top of the case pushing it down -- not the best.
> 
> I showed the wife this HAF XB case, and while she isn't in love with it, she approved it for purchase. I need the wife's approval, because this will be sitting front and center in our entertainment center with no door to block the view/airflow. Everyone in my living room watching TV on my 60" Samsung LED (which I also use as my computer monitor) will be seeing this thing.
> 
> Since this is a dual purpose rig and it's sitting in my living room, I need it to do two things:
> 1) Be quiet
> 2) Have minimal lighting inside the case (if any at all)
> 
> It's got to be quiet so when we're watching a movie and it gets to a quiet part I don't gear some high-pitched fans whining.
> It's got to have very minimal lighting (i.e. no cold cathodes, and no fans with LEDs) so it won't distract/bother us watching TV or a movie.
> 
> Rummaging through the thread answered my question regarding the top fan, but I'm still curious. I was going to buy a CM 200mm fan for the top and ask what my options were with a CPU cooler. The case specs says it has 180mm clearance for a CPU cooler. The CM 200mm fan I was looking into is 30mm deep, so that would theoretically leave only 150mm room for a CPU cooler. That eliminates almost every high rated CPU cooler, since they're pretty much all over 150mm from base to top. I was wondering if anyone has had success with having the fan on top as well as a high end 120mm air cooler for the CPU inside the case? Is my math off? Am I missing something? Or should I just skip the top fan and get a good high end CPU cooler?
> 
> I guess it's worth mentioning my system specs:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7 3770-k
> CPU Cooler: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro 2.0 (small case = smaller cooler... best I could get to fit the case)
> MOBO: ASUS Z77 Sabertooth
> RAM: G.Skill Ripjaw 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600
> HDD: Western Digital Black 1TB SATA
> VIDEO: eVGA GTX 660 Superclocked
> PSU: 850W Modular PSU I won at a LAN party
> CASE: Silverstone Grandia Series GD01B-R ATX
> 
> With my current case and CPU cooler, I can't overclock my 3770k at all without the temps rising above 80C. Not even 4GHz on stock voltage. There's not enough airflow in the case, and that cooler just can't keep up. Keeping stock voltage and stock clock speed, it's at about 77-79C when Prime95 is running. I also rip and encode every move I buy, so I've got handbrake going pretty regularly. The wife and I recently just digitized our entire blu-ray/DVD collection, and it's taken about a month (we have about 300 movies). I want to be able to overclock and lower our encoding times even more.
> 
> Stock speeds are fine for gaming. My TV is 1080p, so gaming at 1920x1080 is fine with stock everything. I can play every game I have on ultra/max settings.
> 
> ______________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> ***HOLY COW BRO YOU TALK TOO MUCH*** (TLDR Section)
> 
> Section 1:
> I know all of my current items will fit into the case without any issues. I would like to put a fan at every possible location that the case has a fan spot for. So that's 3x120mm fans (two up front, one in the back), 2x80mm fans (two on the back), and possibly a 200mm on the top. (did I miss any?)
> 
> Section 2:
> Are the stock 120mm fans that come with the case in the front any good? Are they quiet enough for HTPC use? Are there better/more efficient/quieter fans I can buy? (needs to be solid black/no LEDs)
> 
> Section 3:
> If I DO decide to get a 200mm fan for the top, does that limit my options for a CPU cooler? (most are more than 150mm tall)
> 
> Section 4:
> Would a 240mm closed loop watercooling solution (like http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032) work better? (although I see the noise is over 37dBA... seems a bit loud) Or would I achieve similar cooling results with 2 silent 120mm fans in the front, a solid CPU cooler, and a silent 120mm on the back?
> 
> If you want to know WHY I'm asking these, read above. Or, if I didn't explain something enough, or you need more info, just let me know! Thanks for the advice everyone!


welcome to OCN, now get to modding. JK.

Not sure if this will help or confuse, but here it goes. don't do a top 200mm fan. it does just about zero except help make neg pressure in the case and draw dust in, IMO. there are lots of little holes in the case so you would want to keep positive pressure as much as possible(unless you like to clean the PC often). the fans that come with te case are way to noisy for my tastes. I not only switched the fans (slightly more quiet ones), I added a fan controller to the back of my case (3.5" one) to help even more with the noise. some people have said that if you install the two front fans on the MB side of the front, they are less noisy. I have not tried this yet so I can not confirm. I like the idea of a All In One watercooler. they are not much more in cost then most high end cpu coolers, but the footprint on he motherboard is so much less and leave room to see your board. the front of this case is made for a 240 rad with plenty of room for your card(especially if your are going to W/C your GPU someday, as I believe your GPU pcb is actually 2/3 the size of the stock cooler). my one suggestion is to get a fan controller. that way you can crank up the fans when gaming and for max OC. then turn them down so they are barely on when not gaming or benchmarking.
whatever you decide, be sure to post some pics in this thread or another so we can all enjoy your choice with you. good luck.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> I began with rebuilding my case.An extra little build log will follow soon as extra thread. Here I just post the finished things. The first step of rebuilding will take at least 2-3 weeks from now. Also my LED unit at top panel is done. Have done a little video, where you can see it better than on pics.
> 
> 2 ODDs went from outside to rear. also new are PWR and RES Buttons left side to PSU. here ODD not black finished
> 
> 
> here finished
> 
> 
> OS SSD mounted to ODD cage side
> 
> 
> rear inside. nearly no power / data cables to see. 2nd 2,5" HDD mounted on PSU side


Love the vid, looks like a good cat deterrent to me







Also saw that inside front panel, bolth look really good


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I began with rebuilding my case.An extra little build log will follow soon as extra thread. Here I just post the finished things. The first step of rebuilding will take at least 2-3 weeks from now. Also my LED unit at top panel is done. Have done a little video, where you can see it better than on pics.
> 
> 2 ODDs went from outside to rear. also new are PWR and RES Buttons left side to PSU. here ODD not black finished
> 
> 
> here finished
> 
> 
> OS SSD mounted to ODD cage side
> 
> 
> rear inside. nearly no power / data cables to see. 2nd 2,5" HDD mounted on PSU side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the vid, looks like a good cat deterrent to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also saw that inside front panel, bolth look really good
Click to expand...

Thx, inside logo had to be removed, due to new own selfmade front panel with 4 front fans. build log starts soon...


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> Just a few photo's to update you guys, I am really running out of ideas for this build apart from the rog fan controller and another 7870. Going to look into proper watercooling this rig as that is the next logical mod that i can do, Also wanting to do the side window mods that i have seen on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I just went back a little ways and saw this. I've been thinking about replacing the Cooler Master logo on the front mesh with a different logo, very similar to what you did, so I was wondering how you removed it. I haven't poked around on the front panel much, but I just want to see what I should expect.


----------



## excaka

just ordered mine cant wait. quick questions tho. i have a h100i, hows the airflow inside the case with it installed in the front? i was thinking about getting a h80i with two noctuas, then have two noctuas in the front, with a bit fenix 200mm at the top. would that be better then a h100i in push pull? i dont overclock, just game so i dont think ill need the h100i.


----------



## spaniardunited

H100i will work well on the front, especially if you do push/pull on it (provided your graphics card isn't too long. The case is designed for front to back airflow so bringing the cooler air in through the front, pushing it through the radiator, and then exhausting out the back is probably the best way to keep your temps nice and cool.

If you already have a 200mm fan, then pop it in the top for ~2c temp differences, but wouldn't bother buying one if you don't already own one.


----------



## Strata

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoppyMcShotgun*
> 
> Hey guys, first time poster to the site here. I stumbled upon this thread after someone mentioned it in a Newegg review of the case.
> 
> I've read about 40 pages so far... this thread is HUGE. I'm about to make it longer with a super long post... If you don't want to read WHY I'm asking these questions, just skip to the bottom for the TLDR section.
> 
> After reading a few pages of this thread I've found out that:
> 
> -Putting a 200mm fan at the top isn't entirely beneficial
> -Some cats like to pee on PCs (mine don't!)
> -People have done some awesome custom modding to this case!
> -If you're smart about putting a hard drive in the front 2.5" bays, it CAN be done without killing the hard drive
> 
> I'm an "older" guy, been out of the PC modding area since about 2005 or so, so this is actually bringing back a lot of memories with my custom Danger Den water cooling setup and cold cathode lights when they first came out!
> 
> I'm researching this case because believe it or not, I want to use it as a HTPC case.
> 
> I currently have a Silverstone Grandia Series GD01B-R ATX Media Center / HTPC Case
> Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163110
> 
> It works ok and is wife approved, but I've had it over 3 years now, and it's really starting to show it's age.
> 
> The door that covers the 3.5" bays has broken off, and the long skinny door at the bottom of the case to cover the USB ports pretty much stays open all the time, for my wireless keyboard/mouse plug-in.
> 
> You see, I'm a gamer, and I need a case that can fix a full ATX motherboard and long (ish) video card. This is an HTPC/Gaming case. The PCI-E cable that plugs into my video card (eVGA GTX 660 Superclocked) comes out the top of the card, and is bent at almost a 90 degree angle with the top of the case pushing it down -- not the best.
> 
> I showed the wife this HAF XB case, and while she isn't in love with it, she approved it for purchase. I need the wife's approval, because this will be sitting front and center in our entertainment center with no door to block the view/airflow. Everyone in my living room watching TV on my 60" Samsung LED (which I also use as my computer monitor) will be seeing this thing.
> 
> Since this is a dual purpose rig and it's sitting in my living room, I need it to do two things:
> 1) Be quiet
> 2) Have minimal lighting inside the case (if any at all)
> 
> It's got to be quiet so when we're watching a movie and it gets to a quiet part I don't gear some high-pitched fans whining.
> It's got to have very minimal lighting (i.e. no cold cathodes, and no fans with LEDs) so it won't distract/bother us watching TV or a movie.
> 
> Rummaging through the thread answered my question regarding the top fan, but I'm still curious. I was going to buy a CM 200mm fan for the top and ask what my options were with a CPU cooler. The case specs says it has 180mm clearance for a CPU cooler. The CM 200mm fan I was looking into is 30mm deep, so that would theoretically leave only 150mm room for a CPU cooler. That eliminates almost every high rated CPU cooler, since they're pretty much all over 150mm from base to top. I was wondering if anyone has had success with having the fan on top as well as a high end 120mm air cooler for the CPU inside the case? Is my math off? Am I missing something? Or should I just skip the top fan and get a good high end CPU cooler?
> 
> I guess it's worth mentioning my system specs:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7 3770-k
> CPU Cooler: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro 2.0 (small case = smaller cooler... best I could get to fit the case)
> MOBO: ASUS Z77 Sabertooth
> RAM: G.Skill Ripjaw 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600
> HDD: Western Digital Black 1TB SATA
> VIDEO: eVGA GTX 660 Superclocked
> PSU: 850W Modular PSU I won at a LAN party
> CASE: Silverstone Grandia Series GD01B-R ATX
> 
> With my current case and CPU cooler, I can't overclock my 3770k at all without the temps rising above 80C. Not even 4GHz on stock voltage. There's not enough airflow in the case, and that cooler just can't keep up. Keeping stock voltage and stock clock speed, it's at about 77-79C when Prime95 is running. I also rip and encode every move I buy, so I've got handbrake going pretty regularly. The wife and I recently just digitized our entire blu-ray/DVD collection, and it's taken about a month (we have about 300 movies). I want to be able to overclock and lower our encoding times even more.
> 
> Stock speeds are fine for gaming. My TV is 1080p, so gaming at 1920x1080 is fine with stock everything. I can play every game I have on ultra/max settings.
> 
> ______________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> ***HOLY COW BRO YOU TALK TOO MUCH*** (TLDR Section)
> 
> Section 1:
> I know all of my current items will fit into the case without any issues. I would like to put a fan at every possible location that the case has a fan spot for. So that's 3x120mm fans (two up front, one in the back), 2x80mm fans (two on the back), and possibly a 200mm on the top. (did I miss any?)
> 
> Section 2:
> Are the stock 120mm fans that come with the case in the front any good? Are they quiet enough for HTPC use? Are there better/more efficient/quieter fans I can buy? (needs to be solid black/no LEDs)
> 
> Section 3:
> If I DO decide to get a 200mm fan for the top, does that limit my options for a CPU cooler? (most are more than 150mm tall)
> 
> Section 4:
> Would a 240mm closed loop watercooling solution (like http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032) work better? (although I see the noise is over 37dBA... seems a bit loud) Or would I achieve similar cooling results with 2 silent 120mm fans in the front, a solid CPU cooler, and a silent 120mm on the back?
> 
> If you want to know WHY I'm asking these, read above. Or, if I didn't explain something enough, or you need more info, just let me know! Thanks for the advice everyone!













I was that reviewer, Newegg just didnt put my name since I bought the case elsewhere :S.

Ive read all the threads (memory isnt perfect so Ive likely forgotten a lot) and heres what Ive gleaned:

80mm Fans are mostly useless unless youre certain your drives will get hot (mine never rise above 35C ever, mostly stay at 30C)
the 200mm fan only lowers Air Cooled temps by 2C, and the available Top Window Panel raises them by as much
many of the posters have long cards and H100i coolers, or similar in their rigs with no fit issues when the power cords are on top like yours.
the CM Hyper 212 Evo is a fantastic Air Cooler, it keeps my 3570k under 90C at load with a 4.5Ghz OC, so expect similar results, you could likely do 4.4 without going above 80C
As for fans, Id recommend the Cougar Vortex PWMs, I have 2 Front, 1 Rear, and 2 setup Push/Pull on my 212 Evo, and theyre not terribly loud at "max" of 1700-1800 RPM. With the BitFenix Recon Fan controller I was recommended, and will be installing next weekend, they will be much quiter during lighter tasks such as watching movies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> welcome to OCN, now get to modding. JK.
> 
> Not sure if this will help or confuse, but here it goes. don't do a top 200mm fan. it does just about zero except help make neg pressure in the case and draw dust in, IMO. there are lots of little holes in the case so you would want to keep positive pressure as much as possible(unless you like to clean the PC often). the fans that come with te case are way to noisy for my tastes. I not only switched the fans (slightly more quiet ones), I added a fan controller to the back of my case (3.5" one) to help even more with the noise. some people have said that if you install the two front fans on the MB side of the front, they are less noisy. I have not tried this yet so I can not confirm. I like the idea of a All In One watercooler. they are not much more in cost then most high end cpu coolers, but the footprint on he motherboard is so much less and leave room to see your board. the front of this case is made for a 240 rad with plenty of room for your card(especially if your are going to W/C your GPU someday, as I believe your GPU pcb is actually 2/3 the size of the stock cooler). my one suggestion is to get a fan controller. that way you can crank up the fans when gaming and for max OC. then turn them down so they are barely on when not gaming or benchmarking.
> whatever you decide, be sure to post some pics in this thread or another so we can all enjoy your choice with you. good luck.


Positive pressure is not possible in this case, unless you mount fans in all openings including vents. http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/cooling-air-pressure-heatsink,3058-5.html


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excaka*
> 
> just ordered mine cant wait. quick questions tho. i have a h100i, hows the airflow inside the case with it installed in the front? i was thinking about getting a h80i with two noctuas, then have two noctuas in the front, with a bit fenix 200mm at the top. would that be better then a h100i in push pull? i dont overclock, just game so i dont think ill need the h100i.


I would'nt bother with the h100i if you arent overclocking. A H80i would do fine, use it as an exhaust in the rear in push/pull. Don't bother with top fan is it will only pull in a lot of dust through the top mesh


----------



## excaka

thank you, yea ill just go with a h80i, just keep the h100i for another build. anyone have experiences with the sabertooth x79 mobos? i cant decide between that or the rampage iv extreme. im only going to use 1 video card, possibly a maximum of two down the line, i dont overclock, i dont really need the extra ports around the mobo either. strictly gaming and some minor editing. think the sabertooth will be the way to go for me? does all the rampage have over the sabertooth more ports and pci lanes? will i see a major diffrence in gaming over the two? im just mostly building this computer to make it ivy bridge-e ready. using my 3820 till then.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Positive pressure is not possible in this case, unless you mount fans in all openings including vents. http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/cooling-air-pressure-heatsink,3058-5.html


Very true. There are lots of hole in the case. I installed plexi on the sides and in the top just to help with the cause. I also taped up some of the holes on the bottom of the case to help as well. Lots of dust here in the desert. Now I just have to seal up the space between the front panel and the bottom of the case so my front fans don't try to draw air in from the bottom where some exhaust air exits.


----------



## ChronicOsmosis

I've just ordered this case but i'm a bit confused about the fans that come with it. Are they led fans? Some pictures I've seen are blue led fans some are red and every thing i've read don't mention any leds at all.


----------



## wthenshaw

They are solid black


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronicOsmosis*
> 
> I've just ordered this case but i'm a bit confused about the fans that come with it. Are they led fans? Some pictures I've seen are blue led fans some are red and every thing i've read don't mention any leds at all.


No led on the fans that come with the case.


----------



## CptAsian

Here's my new setup with the XB. I'm loving this case. Got two 140's with LED's coming in the mail in a week or so from Amazon to complete the look.





I just realized they're kinda dark. It was a little cloudy.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Here's my new setup with the XB. I'm loving this case. Got two 140's with LED's coming in the mail in a week or so from Amazon to complete the look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized they're kinda dark. It was a little cloudy.


I Think you need a couple red led fans on your cpu heat sink too, and then some white led strips to illuminate the case. I'm sure red and white would look good together


----------



## Thrall

Been busy with work lately, but here's some of the parts that I've painted. The fan is a bitfenix 230mm which will fit this case, but you have to drill new holes in the mesh if you want a "stock" fit.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I Think you need a couple red led fans on your cpu heat sink too, and then some white led strips to illuminate the case. I'm sure red and white would look good together


I do have LED fans on the Hyper 212; those are the Sickleflows from the HAF 932. It's just pretty much impossible to tell from that angle. I am planning on getting an NZXT Hue and a fan controller at some point. I haven't thought about having two colors, though. That would be interesting.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall*
> 
> Been busy with work lately, but here's some of the parts that I've painted. The fan is a bitfenix 230mm which will fit this case, but you have to drill new holes in the mesh if you want a "stock" fit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks nice (but it's no combination for me). blue and orange as combination you don't see very often. also like your orange mainboard tray.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I do have LED fans on the Hyper 212; those are the Sickleflows from the HAF 932. It's just pretty much impossible to tell from that angle. I am planning on getting an NZXT Hue and a fan controller at some point. I haven't thought about having two colors, though. That would be interesting.


Nzxt Hue aren't very bright, and you'd need the 2 meter kit to get around the edge of the case. I had blue led fans and white strip lights in mine but I'm changing out the blue led fans in favour for some black and white fans to make my colour scheme work better


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Looks nice (but it's no combination for me). blue and orange as combination you don't see very often. also like your orange mainboard tray.


Thanks! My last case was a black and orange NZXT Vulcan, so I thought I'd try a different color combination.


----------



## wthenshaw

Some photos for you guys, and I hope you appreciate them cause it took forever to upload since my ISP is throttling me to upload/download @50KB/s. Darn it.

Sold on my H80 as I just wasn't making the most of it since I went back to stock clocks. Back onto my old Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro. Also swapped out my rear Xigmatek Crystal Series CLF-F1251 (Blue) in favor for a stock NZXT 120mm fan. Technically I'm downgrading here but i want to follow the colour scheme better and get rid of the blue LEDs.

Yet to do is swap out my front two Xigmateks for another two NZXT fans when my buddy gets his new fans next month.

So instead of the usual mediocre crumby photos taken on my Samsung Galaxy S2 I thought I'd treat you guys by getting out my camera.

Spot the Difference: (Click for full size)

(Old)Phone pic


(Old) Camera pic


New camera photos: showing new fan and old heatsink.


Another shot.


Showing front fans and the LED strips I cut and soldered to distribute the light evenly


----------



## Buxty

Anyone recommend some decent 140mm fans for up front? I spent like a couple of bucks on some Arctic Cooling F14 PWM's and even when they run off molex they don't seem to push much at all.

I guess its my fault for cost cutting but any help would be cool.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Anyone recommend some decent 140mm fans for up front? I spent like a couple of bucks on some Arctic Cooling F14 PWM's and even when they run off molex they don't seem to push much at all.
> 
> I guess its my fault for cost cutting but any help would be cool.


I suggest: THESE!!!!!

I have the 120 as exhaust and they move A LOT of air


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Had to tear down my loop as I decided to use Primochills dye....Not a good idea...clogged the cpu block and radiator in less than a week.


I love this case as I could remove the entire loop without removing all my components.


Micro bubbles will work themselves into a single bubble and I will top it off afterwards....


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Anyone recommend some decent 140mm fans for up front? I spent like a couple of bucks on some Arctic Cooling F14 PWM's and even when they run off molex they don't seem to push much at all.
> 
> I guess its my fault for cost cutting but any help would be cool.


I've got two of those Xigmatek CLF 140mm fans coming in at some point, so I'll let you know how those go.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> I suggest: THESE!!!!!
> 
> I have the 120 as exhaust and they move A LOT of air


Are yours running off the board or direct from PSU? I plan to use mine off the board, but my fronts literally push no air when plugged into the board.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I've got two of those Xigmatek CLF 140mm fans coming in at some point, so I'll let you know how those go.


Awesome man thanks!


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Had to tear down my loop as I decided to use Primochills dye....Not a good idea...clogged the cpu block and radiator in less than a week.
> 
> 
> I love this case as I could remove the entire loop without removing all my components.
> 
> 
> Micro bubbles will work themselves into a single bubble and I will top it off afterwards....


That's alarming, I use the premixed primochill. Not happy with it as it is titled "blood red" when its really pink.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> That's alarming, I use the premixed primochill. Not happy with it as it is titled "blood red" when its really pink.


That's what I had used..the primochill intensifier with black and it was actually purple...now I'm using distilled with kill coil and if I want dye I will def go with mayhems..


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Are yours running off the board or direct from PSU? I plan to use mine off the board, but my fronts literally push no air when plugged into the board.
> Awesome man thanks!


I run off a molex to 3 pin distribution block


----------



## Buxty

What's the noise like? It isn't an issue just curious


----------



## aludka

Hey everyone,

First time here. I've just completed my first time build using a HAF XB. But lets be honest, it it ever really finished... I've been enjoying the site.
Still getting the pictures together to post.

P.S

Has anyone here had any experience on a Corsair H110? I have a good lead on a used one and was considering it but have read that there are compatibility issues because of the irregular fan spacing. The Corsair H110 uses 20mm fan spacing.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludka*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> First time here. I've just completed my first time build using a HAF XB. But lets be honest, it it ever really finished... I've been enjoying the site.
> Still getting the pictures together to post.
> 
> P.S
> 
> Has anyone here had any experience on a Corsair H110? I have a good lead on a used one and was considering it but have read that there are compatibility issues because of the irregular fan spacing. The Corsair H110 uses 20mm fan spacing.


Hey Aludka, welcome to the Haf XB Club and your first post. Can't wait, to see your pics.

t*o your question:*

The H110 (20mm fan spacing) will also fit as the Kraken X60 (15mm fan spacing) (both complete identical 280mm Radiators), because the mounting holes in the front of the case are not just round but a bit wider, so you can slide the two 140mm fans a bit to the left or right. Just 1 thing you have to note. in the front panel you have to cut or break out the little plactic lip. *picture in post #3301*


----------



## sascha1102

New selfmade front panel is done. once with demciplex dust filters mounted, once without. the hole in lower left corner is where my infrared sensor is in, to control my forthcoming led stripes (later on - about in august)




the lower left fan is not build in yet, because I have to return it on monday. the anti vibration frame and 2 screws were missing in the box - will be replaced by a new one.


----------



## aludka

Yeah I saw that post when I was reading around about the 140mm fans not fitting properly with the stock front panel. Thx.


----------



## aludka

Ok. Got all the the pic put together, the few that I have. The fist parts pics contain some hardware that didn't make it into the build and the build contains some hardware not in that pic. As a first time pc builder I made a few rookie mistakes, crappy psu and case, and it ended up costing me a bit more to correct it.

Specs;

CPU-I5 3570K @ 4.2
Memory-8GB G.Skill Ripjaw (4GBx2)
MOBO-MSI Z77A-GD65 Gaming
GPU-MSI GTX 650TI Boost*2 SLI
Cooling-Cooler Master Seidon 120M
PSU-Seasonic X650 Gold
Intel SSD for OS
WD 1TB HDD for main storage.

And of course the case- Cooler Master HAF XB.

******Edit*******
Removed old pictures
******


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludka*
> 
> Ok. Got all the the pic put together, the few that I have. The fist parts pics contain some hardware that didn't make it into the build and the build contains some hardware not in that pic. As a first time pc builder I made a few rookie mistakes, crappy psu and case, and it ended up costing me a bit more to correct it.
> 
> Specs;
> 
> CPU-I5 3570K @ 4.2
> Memory-8GB G.Skill Ripjaw (4GBx2)
> MOBO-MSI Z77A-GD65 Gaming
> GPU-MSI GTX 650TI Boost*2 SLI
> Cooling-Cooler Master Seidon 120M
> PSU-Seasonic X650 Gold
> Intel SSD for OS
> WD 1TB HDD for main storage.
> 
> And of course the case- Cooler Master HAF XB.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great. Did you just put the MSI logo/sticker over the CM sticker that was already there?


----------



## aludka

The MSI case badge came with one of the GPU's so I threw it on the front since it matched the interior.


----------



## aludka

And on the off chance someone from Cooler Master happens by this particular post and is still taking suggestions for the next generation, making the top half just a bit taller would be nice so one could run a push/pull on a 120mm radiator on the rear exhaust port and still have the 200mm fan installed in the top panel. Now I know I could do it on the front but im a big fan of symmetry and having the 120mm radiator and fan on one side of the front and nothing next to it just throws it off I think.


----------



## Strata

Im looking at getting some Water Cooling going. I am just going to start with a closed loop "all in one" system like the H100i. Whats cooler would you recommend for a 3570k? Where is best to mount it to ensure optimal cooling on both the Rad and the rest of the case? I dont have any lighting in my system, so any LEDs should be unobtrusive.


----------



## spaniardunited

Swiftech H220

Front of the case blowing towards the rear of the case.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Anyone recommend some decent 140mm fans for up front? I spent like a couple of bucks on some Arctic Cooling F14 PWM's and even when they run off molex they don't seem to push much at all.
> 
> I guess its my fault for cost cutting but any help would be cool.


As always, I will suggest Enermax T.B.Silence.
The are the only fans in my XB (including PSU) and I could not be happier. They are near silent and move enough air to keep everything nice and cool.

Looks cool as well:


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Anyone recommend some decent 140mm fans for up front? I spent like a couple of bucks on some Arctic Cooling F14 PWM's and even when they run off molex they don't seem to push much at all.
> 
> I guess its my fault for cost cutting but any help would be cool.


There are always the Noctua fans. Nice fans but man they need to change up the color scheme. I get it that it is a marketing play for brand recognition, and it certainly works. There is no mistaking those fans. But if they would keep the quality and go with a color scheme a bit more to the liking of most people I think they would be at the top of most peoples fan lists, even if they are a bit on the pricey side.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> As always, I will suggest Enermax T.B.Silence.
> The are the only fans in my XB (including PSU) and I could not be happier. They are near silent and move enough air to keep everything nice and cool.


I'm kinda stuck between going for silence or power or a balance in between. Do these perform well at lower speeds aswell?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludka*
> 
> There are always the Noctua fans. Nice fans but man they need to change up the color scheme. I get it that it is a marketing play for brand recognition, and it certainly works. There is no mistaking those fans. But if they would keep the quality and go with a color scheme a bit more to the liking of most people I think they would be at the top of most peoples fan lists, even if they are a bit on the pricey side.


Yeah i hate the look of Noctua's if i was to wait for the black versions to come out i'd get those but i'm impatient









Does anyone have thoughts on Scythe Gentle Typhoons as i plan to pair those up with a H220 in a couple of months and i hear they work well with rad's too!


----------



## wthenshaw

Gentle Typhoon AP-15 are very good fans especially for their low price


----------



## lightforce

new HAF-XB owner here. looking to convert my old e6300 oc system (might remove OC and do a reverse instead) into a linux media server for the living room. zotac GT430 and maybe 2 capture cards (on the fence about capturing because dvr is readily available with tv provider already)

i currently have a tuniq cooler for the cpu, looking to switch to a small h90 or similar...

the stock front fans that came with haf-xb is too damn loud. i need quiet.

what suggestions for all fan/cooling list or any one selling used parts/fans for my set up? looking to spend least amount of $ since this isn't my main rig and its just a media/extra system to integrate with my living room tv.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightforce*
> 
> new HAF-XB owner here. looking to convert my old e6300 oc system (might remove OC and do a reverse instead) into a linux media server for the living room. zotac GT430 and maybe 2 capture cards (on the fence about capturing because dvr is readily available with tv provider already)
> 
> i currently have a tuniq cooler for the cpu, looking to switch to a small h90 or similar...
> 
> the stock front fans that came with haf-xb is too damn loud. i need quiet.
> 
> what suggestions for all fan/cooling list or any one selling used parts/fans for my set up? looking to spend least amount of $ since this isn't my main rig and its just a media/extra system to integrate with my living room tv.


Grab a Cooler Master hyper 212 for your cpu


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I'm kinda stuck between going for silence or power or a balance in between. Do these perform well at lower speeds aswell?


The model I use are the fixed RPM ones. At 750 RPM they keep provide all the airflow I need.
The PWM model is about 10 CFM less at it's lowest speed and about 20 more at it's highest.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> The model I use are the fixed RPM ones. At 750 RPM they keep provide all the airflow I need.
> The PWM model is about 10 CFM less at it's lowest speed and about 20 more at it's highest.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> The model I use are the fixed RPM ones. At 750 RPM they keep provide all the airflow I need.
> The PWM model is about 10 CFM less at it's lowest speed and about 20 more at it's highest.


Cheers for that they're definitely worth thinking about, they sure look better than the GT's!


----------



## aludka

Hey guys,

I'm in the planning phase for a custom loop and looking for advice on pumps and reservoirs that fit and work well for the case. Any help advice will be great. Thx.


----------



## elcono

welcome to the club

There are a few options, some people mount to the side of the door, a couple have put smaller res's next to the front 240

If you don't need the front 2 drive bays (I didn't need the fan controller as my mobo now has okay fan control) you could go for the koolance dual bay or alternatively the XSPC version

I was originally adamant about having it all up top, but with 3 rads up top it was all a bit too crowded so I went for the koolance dual bay option

with both pumps and res it depends on what you want to put in the case. I went for a D5 because it dumps heat into the loop, I had spare capacity to cool it, and needed silence over performance. If you are going cpu only then I would probably go for a Swiftech H220 or a apogee drive 2, or any of the XSPC D5 240 kits


----------



## aludka

Now I'm still trying to learn the finer points of building a custom loop, but if I were to say buy a swiftech mcp355, with its small foot print, 3/8" barb fitting, I would have to use a hose with an internal diameter of 3/8", correct? Just want to make sure I am getting the idea straight in my head.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludka*
> 
> Now I'm still trying to learn the finer points of building a custom loop, but if I were to say buy a swiftech mcp355, with its small foot print, 3/8" barb fitting, I would have to use a hose with an internal diameter of 3/8", correct? Just want to make sure I am getting the idea straight in my head.


That's correct


----------



## aludka

Hey, does someone know off hand the total width of the rear exhaust port from where the PCI brackets are to the right interior side of the case where the cut-outs for the tubing is? I'm looking at a couple of 120mm radiators and need to know if they will fit and I don't have access to the case right now.

Thank you in advance,

Adrian


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludka*
> 
> Hey, does someone know off hand the total width of the rear exhaust port from where the PCI brackets are to the right interior side of the case where the cut-outs for the tubing is? I'm looking at a couple of 120mm radiators and need to know if they will fit and I don't have access to the case right now.
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> 
> Adrian


You are looking at something like 175mm. from the center of the tube "holes" to the edge of the expansion ports start. If you need to access the tube holes, it's more like 160mm.

There is plenty of room for the vast majority of single 120mm rads.


----------



## Raise

Just ordered 2 140mm NZXT white LED fans from Amazon because my store doesn't carry white 140's. I picked up a 120mm from work today. I'll be buying the XB next Monday from work as well (we get our discount the 2nd Monday of every month) and assembling it that night. Super excited. Haven't built anything for myself in about 3 years.

Why don't I see more people use white LED's in their build? They look so clean to me without looking too "ricey."

I'll also be picking up the windowed top panel from the CM site sometime next month. Probably after another paycheck.

Edit: Is it worth it to buy a couple 80mm's for the bottom rear? I see some people do it and some don't. Just wondering if there's any significant gain. I'd imagine a lot of negative pressure since there's no intake down there.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

No leds are good leds, thats just my opinion


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raise*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered 2 140mm NZXT white LED fans from Amazon because my store doesn't carry white 140's. I picked up a 120mm from work today. I'll be buying the XB next Monday from work as well (we get our discount the 2nd Monday of every month) and assembling it that night. Super excited. Haven't built anything for myself in about 3 years.
> 
> Why don't I see more people use white LED's in their build? They look so clean to me without looking too "ricey."
> 
> I'll also be picking up the windowed top panel from the CM site sometime next month. Probably after another paycheck.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Is it worth it to buy a couple 80mm's for the bottom rear? I see some people do it and some don't. Just wondering if there's any significant gain. I'd imagine a lot of negative pressure since there's no intake down there.


your right with negative pressure if using 2x 80mm fans in lower area as exhaust. If you use couple of 2,5" hdds or ssd"s you should build them both in as intake and put from outside 2 magnetic demciflex 80mm dustfilters. then no extra dust can get into your case. if no 2,5" ones are used, you don't need the 80mm fans.


----------



## Raise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> your right with negative pressure if using 2x 80mm fans in lower area as exhaust. If you use couple of 2,5" hdds or ssd"s you should build them both in as intake and put from outside 2 magnetic demciflex 80mm dustfilters. then no extra dust can get into your case. if no 2,5" ones are used, you don't need the 80mm fans.


That's a great idea. I'll keep that in mind if (more like when) I decide to pick up a couple 2.5's. Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> No leds are good leds, thats just my opinion


Haha, I think the only time I'd go without LED's is if I had something super clean like a Lian Li. I am growing a bit tired of the LED trend, but this case just kinda begs to be a little flashy. White LEDs have a slight sophistication to them imo. I definitely know what you mean though


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludka*
> 
> Hey, does someone know off hand the total width of the rear exhaust port from where the PCI brackets are to the right interior side of the case where the cut-outs for the tubing is? I'm looking at a couple of 120mm radiators and need to know if they will fit and I don't have access to the case right now.
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> 
> Adrian


if you look from front into your case, from left beginning mesh above the pci slots to the right mesh end above pci slots it is exact 16,3cm. then from there to the end of tubing holes it is 18,7cm


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raise*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> your right with negative pressure if using 2x 80mm fans in lower area as exhaust. If you use couple of 2,5" hdds or ssd"s you should build them both in as intake and put from outside 2 magnetic demciflex 80mm dustfilters. then no extra dust can get into your case. if no 2,5" ones are used, you don't need the 80mm fans.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great idea. I'll keep that in mind if (more like when) I decide to pick up a couple 2.5's. Thanks
Click to expand...

one thing if you would go that way. because of the mesh areas for the 80mm fans are 2-3mm cutted to outside (also not plane with the rest of case at rear, it wouln't be enough to put on just the extra glued magnetic frame onto that you put the demciflex filter. under the glued frame you also should put some doublesided tape (I used mounting tape for cars - very strong).

so onto the case the mounting tape, then the 1 sided glued frame with magnetic other side, and then onto this the filter. fits then perfect. (or another option would be, if you cou out the mesh area there) had it done so with one 80mm fan at rear, before I putted there my optical Drive bay a few days ago.


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> one thing if you would go that way. because of the mesh areas for the 80mm fans are 2-3mm cutted to outside (also not plane with the rest of case at rear, it wouln't be enough to put on just the extra glued magnetic frame onto that you put the demciflex filter. under the glued frame you also should put some doublesided tape (I used mounting tape for cars - very strong).
> 
> so onto the case the mounting tape, then the 1 sided glued frame with magnetic other side, and then onto this the filter. fits then perfect. (or another option would be, if you cou out the mesh area there) had it done so with one 80mm fan at rear, before I putted there my optical Drive bay a few days ago.


Awsome. Thanks brother. Also, I need a good pump recommendation.


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> You are looking at something like 175mm. from the center of the tube "holes" to the edge of the expansion ports start. If you need to access the tube holes, it's more like 160mm.
> 
> There is plenty of room for the vast majority of single 120mm rads.


Thanks


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raise*
> 
> Why don't I see more people use white LED's in their build? They look so clean to me without looking too "ricey."


I have white LEDs







I agree though they beat any other colour hands down because rather than flooding the case with a sordid colour they just allow the individual component colours to stand out.

My friend bought my old Elite 430 and he's adamant to have red LEDs in there but requires me to do the cutting soldering wiring and installing.


----------



## NicoB

First time build. This thread was the deciding factor in choosing a case to build in.

Still a work in progress, barely became operational a few days ago.


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicoB*
> 
> First time build. This thread was the deciding factor in choosing a case to build in.
> 
> Still a work in progress, barely became operational a few days ago.
> 
> Looks very nice.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raise*
> 
> Why don't I see more people use white LED's in their build? They look so clean to me without looking too "ricey."


I have white CCFL's. I prefer them to LED's as the tend to give very clean light.
White is the only colour lighting I could see myself having.


----------



## PoppyMcShotgun

I decided to go with a Corsair H60 water block and 2 Cougar 120mm fans for the front (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553006).

Made the purchase yesterday on Newegg, should be here on Wednesday, which will give me a fun project for this upcoming 4 day weekend.

The whole reason I bought this case was because I WANT to overclock. My i7 3770k doesn't do well overclocked without some serious help. I don't want it to go over 80c, and it gets up to 79c on stock voltage and speeds with my current cooler.

I have some Arctic Silver 5 laying around. When the Corsair water block gets in, would it be beneficial to use my Arctic Silver 5, or should I leave on the pre-applied stuff that comes on the water block?

I have high hopes for this thing. I have an i5 2500k being cooled by a Cooler Master V8 CPU heatsink, and I'm able to OC it to 4.4GHz without it going over 60c. I'll be upset if my i7 doesn't beat that with this water cooled block!


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raise*
> 
> Why don't I see more people use white LED's in their build? They look so clean to me without looking too "ricey."


I have white ccfl as well with white tubing. 
I also have two Yate Loon white led 120 mm fans if u want them u can have them just pay for shipping.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> I have white ccfl as well with white tubing.
> I also have two Yate Loon white led 120 mm fans if u want them u can have them just pay for shipping.


If he doesn't take you up on that then I will


----------



## excaka

finally camd today, waiting on a few more parts. Will upload pics when build is finished


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> If he doesn't take you up on that then I will


Where you located? Send me pm


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Where you located? Send me pm


PM'd


----------



## CptAsian

Just broke off those plastic tabs on the front panel. I've been too lazy to do if before.







But I'm still waiting on those two 140's from Amazon... They seem to be quite popular or something (the fans, I mean) because they are out of stock on Newegg, and they would take an extra two or three weeks from Amazon, hence the stupid long wait.


----------



## aludka

Anybody have any input as far as the best thing to add to distilled water for algicide/biocide properties? I have heard that either a silver strip in the res or a mix of distilled h2o and anti-freeze both work well.


----------



## wthenshaw

Some of this is the best

http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/10ml-PT-Nuke-Concentrated-Biocide_183.html


----------



## bond32

What do you guys think about mounting the included 120mm fans on the side panel? They are too big to be able to pull 100% air in but I may give it a try. Would help with cooling the VRM.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> What do you guys think about mounting the included 120mm fans on the side panel? They are too big to be able to pull 100% air in but I may give it a try. Would help with cooling the VRM.


You mean, pushing air in? would be possible with a little bit of modding the side panel, because of the carrying area. did it once with right side panel, but lower area, where my HDDs were in. fan inside and dustfilter outside.



if you want them just blowing air in to upper area for better cooling your VRM , I would suggest using only 80mm fans, bacause will be easier to build in.


----------



## Thermight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> H110 should fit just fine. Ive got a 240 rad with a swiftech microres on each side of it and it all fits neatly in the case.


* Zero issues for a corsair h110 with 1 set of 140mm fans.
* Workable with corsair h110 with 2 sets of 140mm fans in push-pull, depending on your mb configuration.

HAF-XB + H110 Corsair water cooler works with either 1 set of fans (Bolt it vertically *behind* the front of the case, blowing towards the rear).
If you try to bolt the 140mm fans onto the front of the case with the radiataor behind it you will run into the problem of not being able to fit the front of the case cover back on.
So thats a push-only or pull-only configuration.

If instead you want a push-pull with the radiator sandwiched between 2 sets of 140mm fans then it depends upon the length of your video card *and* the configuration of your motherboard whether it will fit.

My Asus Sabertooth Z87 has 2 rows of 4 SATA female connectors and a USB 3.0 connector on the front of the motherboard.
With a push-pull fan set, the second set of 140mm fans interesects the space needed for half of those SATA connectors. In otherwords you are down to 4 instead of 8. Not a big problem.
The USB 3.0 connector is a pretty snug fit (I used a pair of vice grips to hold it and push it in)
In addition with a longer motherboard you should put your push-pull fans on *last* because you won't be able to get your motherboard out unless you unbolt that last set of fans from the radiator.

NOTE: At the Fry's Electronics store the unusually helpful Supervisor browsed this very forum in the store before recommending I buy this HAF-XB and H110 combo. So I wanted to write back with this note. (Good job Fry's for redeeming yourselves a bit from years of less-great service)


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thermight*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> * Zero issues for a corsair h110 with 1 set of 140mm fans.
> * Workable with corsair h110 with 2 sets of 140mm fans in push-pull, depending on your mb configuration.
> 
> HAF-XB + H110 Corsair water cooler works with either 1 set of fans (Bolt it vertically *behind* the front of the case, blowing towards the rear).
> If you try to bolt the 140mm fans onto the front of the case with the radiataor behind it you will run into the problem of not being able to fit the front of the case cover back on.
> So thats a push-only or pull-only configuration.
> 
> If instead you want a push-pull with the radiator sandwiched between 2 sets of 140mm fans then it depends upon the length of your video card *and* the configuration of your motherboard whether it will fit.
> 
> My Asus Sabertooth Z87 has 2 rows of 4 SATA female connectors and a USB 3.0 connector on the front of the motherboard.
> With a push-pull fan set, the second set of 140mm fans interesects the space needed for half of those SATA connectors. In otherwords you are down to 4 instead of 8. Not a big problem.
> The USB 3.0 connector is a pretty snug fit (I used a pair of vice grips to hold it and push it in)
> In addition with a longer motherboard you should put your push-pull fans on *last* because you won't be able to get your motherboard out unless you unbolt that last set of fans from the radiator.
> 
> NOTE: At t
> 
> 
> he Fry's Electronics store the unusually helpful Supervisor browsed this very forum in the store before recommending I buy this HAF-XB and H110 combo. So I wanted to write back with this note. (Good job Fry's for redeeming yourselves a bit from years of less-great service)


welcome to OCN and the HAF XB club.









I gotta say... i have shopped at the Fry's since the 80's when it was just a large radio shack (Sunnyvale and Campbell California) and never got decent help on anything. just sales people trying to "upgrade" what i came in for. last time i was there, a salesman said that my 1155 chip would work in a Z87 board and then i could overclock it without asking me what chip i have. after that i asked him just to point me in the direction of the fans. Please ask your fry's to clone the supervisor that helped you and send him to the Vegas store, i would appreciate it.


----------



## spaniardunited

Yeah not to continue taking the topic ... off topic ... but it'll be a cold day before I purchase from Fry's again.

Bought a wireless router ... router didn't work for my needs, so returned the router. Sometime later (read: several months), needs changed and returned to buy the same router. Little did I know I was buying the EXACT SAME ROUTER ... with ALL of my previous settings still stored on it!. Now yes ... I realize that I, being a tech savvy person, should have done a hard reset before returning the router ... duh, face palm, won't ever happen again. But SERIOUSLY?! They took it back, shrink wrapped it, and slapped it back on the shelf with a reduced "open box" price?!

Suffice it to say I almost defecated myself when the laptop immediately connected to the "new" router under the SSID that I had created long ago. Shame on me, but shame on Fry's. Freaked me out and ruined them for me.

Anyways ... back on topic! So far I am loving my HAF XB. Compact but roomy and keeps my components oh-so-cool. Love the airflow and love the compartmentalization of the case. I have stuff mods/additions planned for a little later down the road and I can't wait ... it's a fun case to work in!


----------



## Buxty

Anyone noticed better airflow if you remove the front fan filter?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Anyone noticed better airflow if you remove the front fan filter?


YES, SO MUCH BETTER


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Anyone noticed better airflow if you remove the front fan filter?
> 
> 
> 
> YES, SO MUCH BETTER
Click to expand...

Agree. Much better without standard front dust filter. Removing the honeycomb gives at least the last plus. Just if you live in a very dusty area, I would recommend not to remove the dust filter and clean it more often.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Agree. Much better without standard front dust filter. Removing the honeycomb gives at least the last plus. Just if you live in a very dusty area, I would recommend not to remove the dust filter and clean it more often.


Removing the honeycomb is purely aesthetics. Removing the filter but keeping the mesh will do the job but you will find yourself cleaning it more often,


----------



## elcono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Removing the honeycomb is purely aesthetics. Removing the filter but keeping the mesh will do the job but you will find yourself cleaning it more often,


Do you happen to know of anywhere that sells the mesh? I need to do a side panel mod for my RX240 and would like to keep the same factory look

Quick disconnects are on the way, loop is nearly complete, had to order them from frozen CPU as the range in Australia is very limited. 50 bucks shipping on 60 bucks worth of goods! ouch!

Has anyone seen any customisation on the xspc backplate anywhere? I would REALLY like to be able to redo it to say 780 as opposed to a titan



Would a window mod literally just involve cutting, some u channel moulding and some mesh?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1403282/build-log-coolermaster-haf-xb-project-ramfit


----------



## Strata

Bitfenix Recon controller added. I'm using Phoebetria instead of the default controller software, it's much better, available on SourceForge.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elcono*
> 
> Do you happen to know of anywhere that sells the mesh? I need to do a side panel mod for my RX240 and would like to keep the same factory look
> 
> Quick disconnects are on the way, loop is nearly complete, had to order them from frozen CPU as the range in Australia is very limited. 50 bucks shipping on 60 bucks worth of goods! ouch!
> 
> Has anyone seen any customisation on the xspc backplate anywhere? I would REALLY like to be able to redo it to say 780 as opposed to a titan
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would a window mod literally just involve cutting, some u channel moulding and some mesh?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1403282/build-log-coolermaster-haf-xb-project-ramfit


Ramsey bought some mesh online for his custom top, try PM him


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elcono*
> 
> Do you happen to know of anywhere that sells the mesh? I need to do a side panel mod for my RX240 and would like to keep the same factory look
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quick disconnects are on the way, loop is nearly complete, had to order them from frozen CPU as the range in Australia is very limited. 50 bucks shipping on 60 bucks worth of goods! ouch!
> 
> Has anyone seen any customisation on the xspc backplate anywhere? I would REALLY like to be able to redo it to say 780 as opposed to a titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would a window mod literally just involve cutting, some u channel moulding and some mesh?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1403282/build-log-coolermaster-haf-xb-project-ramfit


Frozen cpu carries mesh material. not sure if they ship out of state, but i think they do.

window mod= cut, file(optional), u-channel(optional with good filing), window(acrylic, etc)


----------



## Ludvigsen08

finaly it took ages but now i got some watercooling parts. the little H60 arnt enough anymore.
heres what i bought.
Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 10 copper edition

Cooler Master Eisberg 240L Prestige

pluss some other items, tubes,fittings,coolent etc.

these were at discount so i saved some cash, and its all copper, rad,block and tank...
never used a costom loop before but might as well learn it sometime.
what i've seen are these guidelines.
* just power up the pump never ever start up the MB since theres well coolent yet.
* have a fill and bleed tap
*let it run for an houre to check for leaks. use paper around fittings.
* resovoir must be higher then the pump.

but i need a little help.
this reservoir i got has 1 hole on one side and the other has 3 holes + one has a straight tube.
- should i fill it through the side with one hole.
- the hole that has the tube is that return(inlet)
- wich way should i stand?

will this be correct loop. reservoir -> pump,block,reservoir combo ->motherboard ->radiator->and back to resovoir.
or should it be like this reservoir , radiator,pump,block,reservoir combo, motherboard and back to reservoir .
since the this is a combo pump with a little reservoir.

thanks in advance


----------



## sascha1102

new front panel now completely done. top Window panel has become same matt black as front panel. side panels follow later, because there I have to do a bit more sometimes. after changing front fan filter(s), in my opinion the airflow got a bit better than with stock filter.






2nd 120mm front fan is still missing, replacement fan will be here tomorrow or next monday.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> new front panel now completely done. top Window panel has become same matt black as front panel. side panels follow later, because there I have to do a bit more sometimes. after changing front fan filter(s), in my opinion the airflow got a bit better than with stock filter.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd 120mm front fan is still missing, replacement fan will be here tomorrow or next monday.


Can that even be considered an XB anymore?


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Can that even be considered an XB anymore?


Don't judge a book by it's cover


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Can that even be considered an XB anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't judge a book by it's cover
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








2nd 120mm front fan is still missing, replacement fan will be here tomorrow or next monday.[/quote]

















sure it's still a XB. I think, so different to the original it doesn't look. just a completely cleaned front panel. So in lower area I'll be able to put in a H100i for the cpu (if I want to) and above I still got 2x 140's to cool the ram, the board and the PCI cards. optical drives just needed when burning a DVD, so they went to rear side to area, where the 2x 80mm fans had been


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Can that even be considered an XB anymore?


Personally I don't like the look of it but I appreciate the work put into the mod


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Can that even be considered an XB anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I don't like the look of it but I appreciate the work put into the mod
Click to expand...

No problem,







that's your absolut right. Everybody has another liking. Also me: don't like all builds here, how they look outside or inside, but I also respect the work, they did.


----------



## spaniardunited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludvigsen08*
> 
> finaly it took ages but now i got some watercooling parts. the little H60 arnt enough anymore.
> heres what i bought.
> Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 10 copper edition
> 
> Cooler Master Eisberg 240L Prestige
> 
> pluss some other items, tubes,fittings,coolent etc.
> 
> these were at discount so i saved some cash, and its all copper, rad,block and tank...
> never used a costom loop before but might as well learn it sometime.
> what i've seen are these guidelines.
> * just power up the pump never ever start up the MB since theres well coolent yet.
> * have a fill and bleed tap
> *let it run for an houre to check for leaks. use paper around fittings.
> * resovoir must be higher then the pump.
> 
> but i need a little help.
> this reservoir i got has 1 hole on one side and the other has 3 holes + one has a straight tube.
> - should i fill it through the side with one hole.
> - the hole that has the tube is that return(inlet)
> - wich way should i stand?
> 
> will this be correct loop. reservoir -> pump,block,reservoir combo ->motherboard ->radiator->and back to reservoir.
> or should it be like this reservoir , radiator,pump,block,reservoir combo, motherboard and back to reservoir .
> since the this is a combo pump with a little reservoir.
> 
> thanks in advance


Ok not a water cooler (yet) but from the looks of it, single port on top is fillport, hole with tube attached is inlet, 2 other holes are outlet. A quick read through of the description on FrozenCPU seems to confirm this. It can be mounted vertically (as pictured) or horizontally. If mounting horizontally, the single hole should be used for your inlet and one of the others as an outlet (remove the tube inside the res). Basically the idea behind that res is flexibility ... mount it where and how you want/need and adjust the fittings to work with that layout.

The first loop order is good.


----------



## spaniardunited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Personally I don't like the look of it but I appreciate the work put into the mod


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Can that even be considered an XB anymore?


I've been feeling the same way, but didn't want to say anything because I didn't want to come across as mean or anything. I can understand and appreciate the work that's been done on it ... but it definitely isn't for me. I certainly admire how much effort you've put in to making this case be exactly what you want it to be Sascha, but at this point you would've been better off just building a case from scratch yourself I think


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Personally I don't like the look of it but I appreciate the work put into the mod
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Can that even be considered an XB anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been feeling the same way, but didn't want to say anything because I didn't want to come across as mean or anything. I can understand and appreciate the work that's been done on it ... but it definitely isn't for me. I certainly admire how much effort you've put in to making this case be exactly what you want it to be Sascha, but at this point you would've been better off just building a case from scratch yourself I think
Click to expand...

Yeah, thought about it, but I don't like it so much, to work with steal or aluminium. also I don't have the correct tools to build a complete custom case from that material.
I prefer to work with wood, but a complete case from wood I tried a few years ago. t looked well, but it was very heavy and performance was very creapy, because got very warm inside. this combination from wooden front and the original steel case is optimal for me. your right, I must like it. and I do.









also if I had build one from scratch, then I couldn't join this fabulous







club


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> Ok not a water cooler (yet) but from the looks of it, single port on top is fillport, hole with tube attached is inlet, 2 other holes are outlet. A quick read through of the description on FrozenCPU seems to confirm this. It can be mounted vertically (as pictured) or horizontally. If mounting horizontally, the single hole should be used for your inlet and one of the others as an outlet (remove the tube inside the res). Basically the idea behind that res is flexibility ... mount it where and how you want/need and adjust the fittings to work with that layout.
> 
> The first loop order is good.


thank you so much







havent started yet wanted to get more info. and now i got it.
draw and plan twice and cut once


----------



## spaniardunited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludvigsen08*
> 
> thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> havent started yet wanted to get more info. and now i got it.
> draw and plan twice and cut once


At least twice! I'm with you ... planning on going water but doing a @#$%-ton of research before I do to make sure I get what I want and it does what I need it to.


----------



## spaniardunited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Yeah, thought about it, but I don't like it so much, to work with steal or aluminium. also I don't have the correct tools to build a complete custom case from that material.
> I prefer to work with wood, but a complete case from wood I tried a few years ago. t looked well, but it was very heavy and performance was very creapy, because got very warm inside. this combination from wooden front and the original steel case is optimal for me. your right, I must like it. and I do.


Good points!

Thinking about it ... that layout would be pretty good for a pretty heavy water cooling loop ... 280 rad up top, 120 rad in back, and a 240 rad on the bottom ... at least! Though I would be a it concerned with the bottom fans ....

Your PSU and optical drive(s) are in the bottom section on the back side ... so your bottom fans either suck cool air in and then it gets trapped or drifts up the sides of the case ... or they exhaust the air from within the bottom section which, depending on what kinds of drives you have down there, could be fairly warm. If you were to go with an H100i in the bottom, which way would you have the air flowing?


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Yeah, thought about it, but I don't like it so much, to work with steal or aluminium. also I don't have the correct tools to build a complete custom case from that material.
> I prefer to work with wood, but a complete case from wood I tried a few years ago. t looked well, but it was very heavy and performance was very creapy, because got very warm inside. this combination from wooden front and the original steel case is optimal for me. your right, I must like it. and I do.


why not do acrylic? its light. durable and if you know how to work with it it looks fantastic.

I say if you like your case then it does not matter what anyone else thinks as long as you are happy. It is still an XB just a Modified XB.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Yeah, thought about it, but I don't like it so much, to work with steal or aluminium. also I don't have the correct tools to build a complete custom case from that material.
> I prefer to work with wood, but a complete case from wood I tried a few years ago. t looked well, but it was very heavy and performance was very creapy, because got very warm inside. this combination from wooden front and the original steel case is optimal for me. your right, I must like it. and I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good points!
> 
> Thinking about it ... that layout would be pretty good for a pretty heavy water cooling loop ... 280 rad up top, 120 rad in back, and a 240 rad on the bottom ... at least! Though I would be a it concerned with the bottom fans ....
> 
> Your PSU and optical drive(s) are in the bottom section on the back side ... so your bottom fans either suck cool air in and then it gets trapped or drifts up the sides of the case ... or they exhaust the air from within the bottom section which, depending on what kinds of drives you have down there, could be fairly warm. If you were to go with an H100i in the bottom, which way would you have the air flowing?
Click to expand...

If I would build in a H100i in down area, the hdd cage (behind left 120mm fan) will get out again. HDD (at moment just one 3,5" media HDD) will be mounted otherwise. H100i would then be a push/pull config. behind the pull fans I was thinking to build in an air frame that routes the exhaust air down to bottom out of the case.

but this is just thinking at the moment, because for a I3-3225 a H100i will be too much - the H60 now is enough, although the rad is not in a good condition anymore. alternatively a new H60 or H80i in rear. then a 2nd HDD cage could be mounted behind right 120mm fan or a cable routing area where I can buind up a logo or anything else. Ideas I got enough, question is always just, if it is possible...

all of this are just thinkings by me. first I got to save a bit of money, then I go ahead in thinking, what would be be best for my interests.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Yeah, thought about it, but I don't like it so much, to work with steal or aluminium. also I don't have the correct tools to build a complete custom case from that material.
> I prefer to work with wood, but a complete case from wood I tried a few years ago. t looked well, but it was very heavy and performance was very creapy, because got very warm inside. this combination from wooden front and the original steel case is optimal for me. your right, I must like it. and I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why not do acrylic? its light. durable and if you know how to work with it it looks fantastic.
> 
> I say if you like your case then it does not matter what anyone else thinks as long as you are happy. It is still an XB just a Modified XB.
Click to expand...

had a complete case made from plexi glas about 7-8 years ago - but first you could see everything (like cables) and got a few radio interferences. used it then just as an led block, until I sold it

Yeah, that's right,, but I like to hear, what other people think about it, perhaps then I got another new ideas[/B]


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> had a complete case made from plexi glas about 7-8 years ago - but first you could see everything (like cables) and got a few radio interferences. used it then just as an led block, until I sold it
> 
> Yeah, that's right,, but I like to hear, what other people think about it, perhaps then I got another new ideas[/B]


well you should check out my scratch build in my Sig. I am using Piano black and purple acrylic....To counter the interference I would just use some FNT's


----------



## Strata

Ok so I have options I am considering for Water Cooling now. I have time, so I can wait for products to become available.

Option Set 1)

Corsair H100i or Swiftech H220 - the AIO Coolers would make everything painless and inexpensive, but at the expense of future expansion generally. The H220 seems to be on back order at the moment as well, with no definite ship dates.

Option Set 2)

Semi Custom Loop Kits - Swiftech H20-220 Ultima HD or XSPC Raystorm 750 RX240

I dont know much about these other than they offer much greater options for cooling more parts as the need arises, as well as better cooling performance. The cost is much greater as a result.
Im leaning towards the Swiftech in this Option Set because it seems more expandable, as well as more suited to the XB case. I do not want to use any reservoir in my Bays, I want it mounted elsewhere.

Option set 3 would be a full custom loop, but for that I would need a ton of help selecting proper parts, specifically for use in this case.

My initial budget is appx $300-$350, but I might go higher on the full custom.

Cooling goals: CPU (3570K, hopefully able to hit 5Ghz stable under 70C) and GPU (GTX 700 series unless something good comes out in Sept)


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> Ok so I have options I am considering for Water Cooling now. I have time, so I can wait for products to become available.
> 
> Option Set 1)
> 
> Corsair H100i or Swiftech H220 - the AIO Coolers would make everything painless and inexpensive, but at the expense of future expansion generally. The H220 seems to be on back order at the moment as well, with no definite ship dates.
> 
> Option Set 2)
> 
> Semi Custom Loop Kits - Swiftech H20-220 Ultima HD or XSPC Raystorm 750 RX240
> 
> I dont know much about these other than they offer much greater options for cooling more parts as the need arises, as well as better cooling performance. The cost is much greater as a result.
> Im leaning towards the Swiftech in this Option Set because it seems more expandable, as well as more suited to the XB case. I do not want to use any reservoir in my Bays, I want it mounted elsewhere.
> 
> Option set 3 would be a full custom loop, but for that I would need a ton of help selecting proper parts, specifically for use in this case.
> 
> My initial budget is appx $300-$350, but I might go higher on the full custom.
> 
> Cooling goals: CPU (3570K, hopefully able to hit 5Ghz stable under 70C) and GPU (GTX 700 series unless something good comes out in Sept)


I know this is the older version of the ultima HD but I use this site for all my water cooling...http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_202_604&products_id=26995
They are great and located in Florida. They don't have the ultima HD though.


----------



## spaniardunited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> Ok so I have options I am considering for Water Cooling now. I have time, so I can wait for products to become available.
> 
> Option Set 1)
> 
> Corsair H100i or Swiftech H220 - the AIO Coolers would make everything painless and inexpensive, but at the expense of future expansion generally. The H220 seems to be on back order at the moment as well, with no definite ship dates.
> 
> Option Set 2)
> 
> Semi Custom Loop Kits - Swiftech H20-220 Ultima HD or XSPC Raystorm 750 RX240
> 
> I dont know much about these other than they offer much greater options for cooling more parts as the need arises, as well as better cooling performance. The cost is much greater as a result.
> Im leaning towards the Swiftech in this Option Set because it seems more expandable, as well as more suited to the XB case. I do not want to use any reservoir in my Bays, I want it mounted elsewhere.
> 
> Option set 3 would be a full custom loop, but for that I would need a ton of help selecting proper parts, specifically for use in this case.
> 
> My initial budget is appx $300-$350, but I might go higher on the full custom.
> 
> Cooling goals: CPU (3570K, hopefully able to hit 5Ghz stable under 70C) and GPU (GTX 700 series unless something good comes out in Sept)


With the desire to keep the res out of the bays, we'll have to pass over the XSPC kits ... The Swiftech option is a decent kit and maybe the EK Kit ... but in the end I would say you might be better off building your own loop.

XSPC Raystorm CPU Block - $50
Swiftech MCP35X Pump - $85
XSPC EX 240 Radiator - $48
Swiftech Micro Reservoir - $25
EK Coolstream XT 120 Radiator - $46
GPU Block (depends on what you get) - $100 avg for full cover block - $65 avg on Universal Block
Barbs or Compression fittings x? - Price varies
Tubing with diameter of ? - price varies
PT Nuke
Distilled water
etc

Now I'm sure someone can suggest a few better parts (rads), but the CPU block and pump are highly rated and the micro res has been used by quite a few people in the XB. The rads kind of depend on what GPU you have/get as to what will fit and in what kind of configuration.

Love your avatar by the way ... took me a minute to realize it was Squall.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> Ok so I have options I am considering for Water Cooling now. I have time, so I can wait for products to become available.
> 
> Option Set 1)
> 
> Corsair H100i or Swiftech H220 - the AIO Coolers would make everything painless and inexpensive, but at the expense of future expansion generally. The H220 seems to be on back order at the moment as well, with no definite ship dates.
> 
> Option Set 2)
> 
> Semi Custom Loop Kits - Swiftech H20-220 Ultima HD or XSPC Raystorm 750 RX240
> 
> I dont know much about these other than they offer much greater options for cooling more parts as the need arises, as well as better cooling performance. The cost is much greater as a result.
> Im leaning towards the Swiftech in this Option Set because it seems more expandable, as well as more suited to the XB case. I do not want to use any reservoir in my Bays, I want it mounted elsewhere.
> 
> Option set 3 would be a full custom loop, but for that I would need a ton of help selecting proper parts, specifically for use in this case.
> 
> My initial budget is appx $300-$350, but I might go higher on the full custom.
> 
> Cooling goals: CPU (3570K, hopefully able to hit 5Ghz stable under 70C) and GPU (GTX 700 series unless something good comes out in Sept)


whats your goal? super overclock or quiet or looks?


----------



## Strata

Quiet would be nice. My goals for performance are to try and push my 3570K to 5+ Ghz, and eventually add a high end GPU, unless AMD releases something good Im going with the ASUS GTX 770 DirectCU II, which will get some form of OC as well. Looks dont matter much, I just like an organized, intentional look to my internals.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> Quiet would be nice. My goals for performance are to try and push my 3570K to 5+ Ghz, and eventually add a high end GPU, unless AMD releases something good Im going with the ASUS GTX 770 DirectCU II, which will get some form of OC as well. Looks dont matter much, I just like an organized, intentional look to my internals.


I would get the swiftech kit as it is going to give you the most expandability and versatility apart from a custom loop..custom loops are nice as they allow you to get exactly what you want for a little more.


----------



## Strata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> Swiftech Micro Reservoir - $25
> ...
> Love your avatar by the way ... took me a minute to realize it was Squall.


Thanks, I still prefer FF8 to all others (for art design)

Would the Swiftech MCP35X Reservoir be an option as well, or is a Pump mounted Res not a good idea?

Heres the diagram I came up with based on your suggestions. Loop 1 is pre GPU Cooling, and Loop 2 is With GPU cooling. Does it look right?


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> Thanks, I still prefer FF8 to all others (for art design)
> 
> Would the Swiftech MCP35X Reservoir be an option as well, or is a Pump mounted Res not a good idea?
> 
> Heres the diagram I came up with based on your suggestions. Loop 1 is pre GPU Cooling, and Loop 2 is With GPU cooling. Does it look right?


the only "kind-of" negitive banter i have heard about a bay res/pump combo is that they are a little more work to bleed air and you can hear the noise from the pump a little more. i don't think the noise would be that much of a big deal in the HAF XB cause of all the holes in the case. i would always do a custom loop (or "starter kit") unless i couldn't.


----------



## excaka

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811994047

just ordered those 8 inch white cathodes. where would a good placement in the case be?


----------



## catdog13

i just removed the fine mesh from my front panel and the air flow is so much better now


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excaka*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811994047
> 
> just ordered those 8 inch white cathodes. where would a good placement in the case be?


Depending on how you want to light it, you could mount them above and below the intake fan mounts like I did with mine, or against the back wall of the case vertically, and light both levels of the case as well as the rear end of the motherboard.


----------



## spaniardunited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> Thanks, I still prefer FF8 to all others (for art design)
> 
> Would the Swiftech MCP35X Reservoir be an option as well, or is a Pump mounted Res not a good idea?
> 
> Heres the diagram I came up with based on your suggestions. Loop 1 is pre GPU Cooling, and Loop 2 is With GPU cooling. Does it look right?


Completely agree. FF7 is still my all-time favorite, but FF8 was much more enjoyable to play. The visuals blew the previous one out of the water and it was nice to run around looking like a human.

That res would be just fine. The only reason I suggested the micro res is so that it could be mounted higher in the case and allow for easier filling and bleeding.

The loop order looks good.


----------



## lightforce

what's a good cheap way to cool a e6300? hopefully under $25 even used cooler is fine. my old rig, my existing tuniq tower won't fit with the 200mm fan i just bought. I am not looking to OC the 6300 anymore.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightforce*
> 
> what's a good cheap way to cool a e6300? hopefully under $25 even used cooler is fine. my old rig, my existing tuniq tower won't fit with the 200mm fan i just bought. I am not looking to OC the 6300 anymore.


You shouldn't really install the 200mm fans the dust increase out ways the minimal temp drop


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You shouldn't really install the 200mm fans the dust increase out ways the minimal temp drop


In my case I have a water loop. I put the 230mm bitfenix fan as intake and it dropped my socket temps considerably, around 5 degrees.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> In my case I have a water loop. I put the 230mm bitfenix fan as intake and it dropped my socket temps considerably, around 5 degrees.


of course if you're WC


----------



## Buxty

I'm back....again with another stupid fan question. I dropped the sucky 140mm fans from my rig as they sucked majorly and replaced with some 120mm fans. These seem to blow air from the edge of the fan blades rather than equally across the diameter of the fan, is that normal or do i have sucky fans again? Airflow is better than before but it kinda blows air toward the side vents which cools my monitor (yay) but not my VRMS (boo).

Reckon it'd be worth it to get some of those Noctua focused flow fans for the front or do you think front fans don't make much difference to the temps inside the case?


----------



## Ludvigsen08

First experiance with costom loop water cooling. so please go easy on me








well i did get some oh no, and OH NOES PANIC!! moments, like the reservoir outlet should be higher, but its ok since the pump is a combo reservoir/pump/block... so it still got coolent and wont go dry. i had a mayor leak. due to i forgot to thigten the fill cap on the pump when i drained it coolent all over







good thing this coolent aint conductive still it made me panic.

240 copper rad, push pull noctua fans copper reservoir copper fittings



the coolent got pink due to my low quality cell phone camera







red and copper










as you can see. the pump still got plenty of coolent in it. even theres some air in the tube. i ran it on 12v few min. its much better then this now.
im running the pump on 7v still a great flow and not that noisy compare to 12v. but i love this pump due its noice its a heavy worker.

Im confused!! in my AI Suite II it says temps are 50 celcius but in realtemp it shows something else. oh when im on ide its around 29 celcius are these ok temps?
but what temp software should i look at?



my ram got little hot so i found some fans i had from another project. zip ties, soulder, bent akrylic. rubber band or spring. and woila.


in the future:
costom reservoir that sits higher or take the rads outlet direct to pump.
bigger tubes!!
remover the hotswap board.
remove the ssd rack
add another copper rad.
make a tube for draining im siphoning for now

no idea if i want leds or paintjob would be nice to have something then these uglie noctua colors









can i join the club?


----------



## Buxty

AI Suite on my ASUS board reads the CPU temp from the socket rather than the die or whatever its called







I used HWMonitor so i can see it easier.


----------



## bond32

Yep, A I suite reads socket temp. Strangely enough my core temp is higher than socket sometimes, possibly due to the 230mm fan I have mounted as intake. Otherwise I assume those temps are ok as I have an amd fx 6300 that at 5 ghz, gets to around 63 core temp at full load.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Yep, A I suite reads socket temp. Strangely enough my core temp is higher than socket sometimes, possibly due to the 230mm fan I have mounted as intake. Otherwise I assume those temps are ok as I have an amd fx 6300 that at 5 ghz, gets to around 63 core temp at full load.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Pushing that real close aren't you, AMD say highest is supposed to be 62C


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Pushing that real close aren't you, AMD say highest is supposed to be 62C


yep. Why not, it runs fine. If it dies ill get a new one. Increased it based on what it could do thermally.


----------



## excaka

is it possible to remove the hard drive hot swap bay cage? i only use ssds, so i dont need it. it will also help with cable management. will the doors stay in place tho?


----------



## spaniardunited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excaka*
> 
> is it possible to remove the hard drive hot swap bay cage? i only use ssds, so i dont need it. it will also help with cable management. will the doors stay in place tho?


Yes it is possible.

No the "doors" will not stay without the cage. You would need to take them apart and attach them to the front bezel if you are wanting to keep that look.

Perhaps Sascha can chime in with thoughts on how to mod that space since he's done it ... a few times IIRC. =P


----------



## sascha1102

Yeah I can. To remove the hdd cage, you first have to remove the front panel. Then from the front of the case you must drill our the 4 rivets (with a 3mm or 4mm drill) then 4 more rivets from the bottom. Now you can remove the hdd cage. To cover the hole again, give me a bit to think about it. Now first to bed and later I give you a few ideas.

Gesendet von meinem Cynus T2 mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> the only "kind-of" negitive banter i have heard about a bay res/pump combo is that they are a little more work to bleed air and you can hear the noise from the pump a little more. i don't think the noise would be that much of a big deal in the HAF XB cause of all the holes in the case. i would always do a custom loop (or "starter kit") unless i couldn't.


Not really a reply to this post as much as an add on. I picked up the MCP35x pump and reservoir on a last minute bid off of ebay and looking for input as to good mounting locations for it. I am also considering mounting it in a similar fashion as your diagram using a pair of 50mm mounting clamps for the reservoir attached to the inside of the front wall to the left of the fans 

The pump would be attached to the bottom of the reservoir and just kinda hanging in the air. Outside of that I'm not sure where else to put it other than the outside, which I'm not liking.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludka*
> 
> Not really a reply to this post as much as an add on. I picked up the MCP35x pump and reservoir on a last minute bid off of ebay and looking for input as to good mounting locations for it. I am also considering mounting it in a similar fashion as your diagram using a pair of 50mm mounting clamps for the reservoir attached to the inside of the front wall to the left of the fans
> 
> The pump would be attached to the bottom of the reservoir and just kinda hanging in the air. Outside of that I'm not sure where else to put it other than the outside, which I'm not liking.


does the pump have to be attached to the reservoir?
I mounted my Res horizontally against the side panel and mounted my pump underneath below it


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> does the pump have to be attached to the reservoir?
> I mounted my Res horizontally against the side panel and mounted my pump underneath below it


No I don't believe it needs to be mounted. I don't have it yet but from the pics I would need to get a g 1/4 female extender for the bottom of the reservoir to be able to add a barb to it. If/when you get a chance could you drop me a picture of it?

Thx

Adrian


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excaka*
> 
> is it possible to remove the hard drive hot swap bay cage? i only use ssds, so i dont need it. it will also help with cable management. will the doors stay in place tho?


the answer to the hdd case I sent a few hours ago in post #3468

now my idea for the hole in the front, if you remove the hdd cage. if you want to use the 2 "doors", you have to glue them to the front panel. If so; I would use hotglue, because this could be removed again. if you use power glue, the doors will be at the front panel forever.

another idea is (if you are using both 5,25" bays) to cut the 3,5" bay hole in the front panel to same size as on left where the 5,25" cage is. then you can put in the 5,25" faceplats. the advantage is, that there are dustfilters behind them, so less dust can get into the case. if you don't use both 5,25" bays, perhaps you can get the faceplats as replacement parts.

otherwise you can have mine. I don't need them anymore. depends where you life, I could send them to you . You just pay the shipping charges.


----------



## sascha1102

Here a few case parts, that I don't need anymore. Perhaps as replacement or if you want a modding and don't risk your own parts.

  

  



- Top Window and Mesh are complete with all pop-in rivets (window without any scratches - are in the floor)
- left sidepanel perhaps for a big window mod
- front panel with big cut out
- front mesh with dustfilter
- original top panel (just a little 3mm hole in right rear
- 2x 3,5" HDD cage doors and 2x 5,25" faceplats

If you are interested, send me a PM with the place you live, that I can calculate the shipping costs. The parts you can have for less. Prefered someone within Europe, otherwise it could be too expensive for you.

If a part is given away, I will cross this thing out


----------



## wthenshaw

PM'd you sascha


----------



## JacobHolmes

Hello everyone! I'm new to these forums, I'm in the process of re-building my gaming rig. The specs are:

Case: Cooler Master HAF XB
CPU: Intel i53570 @ 3.4GHz
Graphics Card: MSI R7870 Hawk Edition (Twin Frozr)
Motherboard: Asus P8 Z77-V LK

Monitor: Asus MX279H





Im going into town today to pick up some new parts


----------



## sicyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> perfect idea, to keep the cat away. but then the case wouldn't look better from outside, as cat has pissed against it.


I know it's a little late, but it's never late to protect computers from cats









I have found a much easier solution:

I put an Amazon box on the floor near my desk, and a cloth-covered box on top of the desk. The cats (I have 3) always prefer these boxes to my computer or keyboard


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sicyo*
> 
> I know it's a little late, but it's never late to protect computers from cats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have found a much easier solution:
> 
> I put an Amazon box on the floor near my desk, and a cloth-covered box on top of the desk. The cats (I have 3) always prefer these boxes to my computer or keyboard


This is why I prefer dogs, they aren't as arrogant, they can be trained.


----------



## sicyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> This is why I prefer dogs, they aren't as arrogant, they can be trained.


I'm tolerable of dogs but I grew up with cats and prefer them. My current cats are really affectionate & never arrogant.

But I know that both cats and dogs have one thing that's always similar - experiences with them are subjective


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sicyo*
> 
> I'm tolerable of dogs but I grew up with cats and prefer them. My current cats are really affectionate & never arrogant.
> 
> But I know that both cats and dogs have one thing that's always similar - experiences with them are subjective


Our family cat died a couple years ago of a tumour inside his nose at the age of 16, since then I've not really had time for cats, I've got a labrador cross collie who's now 7 and a 10 week old pug cross Yorkshire terrier which is going through its "Don't piss inside the house!" point


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacobHolmes*
> 
> Hello everyone! I'm new to these forums, I'm in the process of re-building my gaming rig. The specs are:
> 
> Case: Cooler Master HAF XB
> CPU: Intel i53570 @ 3.4GHz
> Graphics Card: MSI R7870 Hawk Edition (Twin Frozr)
> Motherboard: Asus P8 Z77-V LK
> 
> Monitor: Asus MX279H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going into town today to pick up some new parts


Welcome to OCN and the HAF XB club.


----------



## JacobHolmes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> Welcome to OCN and the HAF XB club.


thanks!


----------



## JacobHolmes

So I went out today for some parts, I came home with a Corsair H60 liquid cooling system, 2 Antec TrueQuiet 120s for the front, a Western Digital 1TB Black, and a Cooler Master 200mm fan for the top.

Heres some pictures:







I need to go back and get 140mm fans for the front (I forgot it supported 140s so i just went ahead and bought 120s), And I will move on of the Antec fans to the back where the rad is for the H60 because the Corsair fan that comes with the H60 is hellaloud.


----------



## ROUBOS

Hi all, I just created an account because I'm about to order this awesome case.
Now here is the issue I'm facing:

My components:

AMD FX 8350 4.0GHz, 16MB, 125W, PIB
Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0 AM3+ AMD970 ATX
Corsair HX SERIES 650W POWER SUPPLY
Sapphire Radeon HD7870 XT Edition with Boost, 2GB
Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C8 8GB (2x4GB) 1600MHz DDR3 - X2 (16GB all up) (High profile vengeance)
OCZ Vector SSD
Dell U2412M 16:10 IPS monitor
Logitech G105 keyboard
Tt esports by thermaltake mouse
ASUS xonar sound card
Altec Lansing 5.1 speakers
Now I need to get a new cooler to replace the stock one from the 8350 and the problem is that my RAM is high profile and it's not easy to find a cpu cooler for them cause I have ram installed in all 4 slots.

So I was thinking of getting this cooler CoolerMaster Hyper 412 Slim which has 160mm height. In this case I will have a problem installing a 200mm fan on the top of the case even if it'a a slim one 20mm.

My other option would be water cooling I guess. Looked at the H80i but the tube seem so think, and in photos I've seen online, it might have an issue with the RAM in the first slot.

So what do I do? Also found the CM V4 GTS cpu cooler which is shorted but I cannot find a store in europe to get it.

My question is, will my components fit in this case? And which is my better option for a cpu cooler?
I would like to have push pull on the cooler too for better performance.

Note: I don't feel like overclocking since I believe it reduces the life-span of the cpu. 4ghz of the 8350 should be enough for now









Please reply since I'm dying to order the case.

thanks in advance


----------



## wthenshaw

Well you could still grab a higher end cooler by simply removing the heat sinks from the relevant ram modules. It doesn't really affect the temps, more the aesthetics. I wouldn't worry too much about missing out on the 200mm fan in the top as the temp difference is minimal.

Get the case, it's a wonderful case to work with and excellent for cooling and cable management.


----------



## ROUBOS

yeah I thought about missing out on the top fan since heat can escape from the top anyway.
Also thought about installing the top fan on the outside :/

So since the only air cooler I can get to fit my RAM is this CM Hyper 412 Slim without damaging my RAM I might aswell get it.

Never had water cooling and to be honest I'm kind of scared something could go wrong and it might leak.

Also I might be wrong, but it seems like you need to spend a lot more money to make a difference with water cooling.
Like the H60 does not make much of a difference and is worse than some air coolers. right?

The H80i does seem cool though with all its features and the amount of space it saves, but I might have an issue with my RAM again, and I'll still need to pay double.

Even had an idea of using some rubber when mounting the top part of the case to elevate it a few mm and get it to fit the 200mm fan


----------



## wthenshaw

Well that cooler isn't especially good, and it doesn't damage your ram to remove the heat sink as i myself have done it. Well worth sacrificing a couple heat sinks so that I can have a better cooler.

If your were to use a h80i corsair offer a 5 year warranty if that settles your mind and their customer service is excellent.
And you wouldnt need to remove the heat sinks iF you have a CLC


----------



## ROUBOS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Well that cooler isn't especially good, and it doesn't damage your ram to remove the heat sink as i myself have done it. Well worth sacrificing a couple heat sinks so that I can have a better cooler.
> 
> If your were to use a h80i corsair offer a 5 year warranty if that settles your mind and their customer service is excellent.
> And you wouldnt need to remove the heat sinks iF you have a CLC


CLC ???


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROUBOS*
> 
> CLC ???


Closed Loop Cooler


----------



## ROUBOS

Have not actually seen photos of the H80i with all RAM slots installed.
Why are all these cpu coolers now days force us to only use the second and fourth ram slots?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROUBOS*
> 
> Have not actually seen photos of the H80i with all RAM slots installed.
> Why are all these cpu coolers now days force us to only use the second and fourth ram slots?


A. The H80i doesn't block any ram slots

B. High end coolers only force us to use normal sized dimms


----------



## Buxty

Who needed hair combs ontop of RAM modules anyway


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Who needed hair combs ontop of RAM modules anyway


I do









Note: Removed heatsinks from the first two dimms to allow my CPU cooler.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROUBOS*
> 
> Have not actually seen photos of the H80i with all RAM slots installed.
> Why are all these cpu coolers now days force us to only use the second and fourth ram slots?


also if I might make a suggestion...I would highly consider a 990fx chip set with the 8350. The 970 chip set has a hard time keeping up with the 8350. I know this for a fact as I have an 8350 and bought a 970 chip set board. Could not get it to run stable even at stock Clocks. Switched to a 990fx and made all the difference in the world.

The h80i is your best choice. It will not block any dimms and will still fit with the ram you have.


----------



## Buxty

Well i have some too but i make do with the 2nd & 4th slots


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> also if I might make a suggestion...I would highly consider a 990fx chip set with the 8350. The 970 chip set has a hard time keeping up with the 8350. I know this for a fact as I have an 8350 and bought a 970 chip set board. Could not get it to run stable even at stock Clocks. Switched to a 990fx and made all the difference in the world.
> 
> The h80i is your best choice. It will not block any dimms and will still fit with the ram you have.


Which 970 board did you have? I'm purchasing an FX8350 and Radeon 7950 soon off a friend, and I've got an Asus M5A97 (Rev. 1)


----------



## RW2112

If you go with the H80i you can mount it to the rear and it will not be near your ram at all. Mounting to the front the hoses will be close but run high enough to clear the Corsair ram just fine.

I run a H100i mounted in front with that same ram and the hoses are not an issue on mine.

BTW, let me introduce myself, been lurking for a bit as I was deciding about getting the HAF XB or not. Thankfully I did and just got through this past week moving my current rig into the case. It consists of:

i7 2600K
MSI P67A-GGD65 (B3) Motherboard
16 GB Corsair Vengeance RAM
Corsair H100i cooler
Corsair HX850 power supply
Intel 40GB SSD
Western Digital Black 1TB 6.0GB SATA HD
ASUS DVD Burner

Got to say so far I am loving this case. Great room and best airflow that I've ever gotten from any case.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Which 970 board did you have? I'm purchasing an FX8350 and Radeon 7950 soon off a friend, and I've got an Asus M5A97 (Rev. 1)


I had the asrock 970 extreme..wouldn't stay stable at stock and when I finally got it stable I wanted to overclock and 4.1ghz wouldn't even post. So I exchanged it for a gigabyte 990fxud3. I'm stable at 5.0ghz now..

Did some research and lots of people were having problems with the 970 chip set and the eight core processors.. 970 works great for six core but the 8xxx series and 970 don't like to play nice


----------



## ROUBOS

thinking of going towards the NH-U14S. This should fit with my RAM even with two fans installed. right? And I can forget about the top 200mm fan


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROUBOS*
> 
> thinking of going towards the NH-U14S. This should fit with my RAM even with two fans installed. right? And I can forget about the top 200mm fan


The Noctua is a good cooler, but if you want to be at the very safe side (due to your Vengeance RAM and if sometimes one RAM is broken, it seams that you can't get them out, before unmounting the Noctua Cooler)), you should go with the Corsair H80i, Radiatior mounted on rear with push or push/pull configuration. Costs about 15€ more, than the NH-U14s.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROUBOS*
> 
> thinking of going towards the NH-U14S. This should fit with my RAM even with two fans installed. right? And I can forget about the top 200mm fan


Should fit but still the best choice performance wise would be the h80i


----------



## ROUBOS

the problem is that there are a lot more things that could go wrong with a water cooled system. Especially the cheap ones. I don't want to overclock at all.
But I guess roomwise it might be better with h80i so I can fit the top 200m fan....

kind of lost now

note: been reading and it is mentioned that The NH-U14S is quiter than the h80i


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROUBOS*
> 
> the problem is that there are a lot more things that could go wrong with a water cooled system. Especially the cheap ones. I don't want to overclock at all.
> But I guess roomwise it might be better with h80i so I can fit the top 200m fan....
> 
> kind of lost now


what should go wrong with an All in One Watercooling Setup at your CPU. Is is prefilled and you don't have to check if enough water is still in it. It is a closed loop. It is as easy as a Tower Cooler, but it takes less space, and here the H80i cools better then the Nocua one

Noise Level: The Noctua fans are quieter as Corsair stock fans on the H80i - that's right. But you can mount 1 or 2 good cooling and quiet fans to the H80i.

If the looking inside your case is important to you, the Noctua fans are the nearly ugliest ones in the world


----------



## ROUBOS

OK, you do have a point.
Is that just I've always looked at being reliable than checking too much on numbers.
An air cooled system is there and just works. Fans can just be swaped.
The water cooling has too many components. Things could go wrong.

Seen a few videos where the brackets would not fit properly on some intel mobos, and in many photos online the pipes are so think they can hit the ram modules.

The D14 has better cooling than the h80i which is water cooled. So water cooling at those budget prices is not always better than air cooling.

I might be wrong, but trying hard to find the best fit. The more I read, the more I get lost


----------



## sascha1102

Yeah, the rubber tubes in the actualCorsair H* versions are a bit thicker than the older plastiv tubes. But 1st they are very flexible und you can flip them at the pump, as you want. 2nd you can mount the pump on your CPU in several ways. then you could deside the best positionn of the tubes.

another possibility would be, if you order both coolers. if you then hold them onto your CPU, you can finally deside, which one is better to you and just return the other one. So I did it, when I was desiding between the H60 and an Alpenföhn Tower Cooler


----------



## ROUBOS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Yeah, the rubber tubes in the actualCorsair H* versions are a bit thicker than the older plastiv tubes. But 1st they are very flexible und you can flip them at the pump, as you want. 2nd you can mount the pump on your CPU in several ways. then you could deside the best positionn of the tubes.


seen an article where someone installed the pump in a way so that the tubes are on top and not on the right side hitting the RAM, and he experienced high temps.
then he placed them again as he should with the logo facing down and the pipes on the side where the RAM was sitting and the temp issue was gone.

So that might also be a thought.

The NH-U14S seems quiter than the h80i too


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROUBOS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Yeah, the rubber tubes in the actualCorsair H* versions are a bit thicker than the older plastiv tubes. But 1st they are very flexible und you can flip them at the pump, as you want. 2nd you can mount the pump on your CPU in several ways. then you could deside the best positionn of the tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> seen an article where someone installed the pump in a way so that the tubes are on top and not on the right side hitting the RAM, and he experienced high temps.
> then he placed them again as he should with the logo facing down and the pipes on the side where the RAM was sitting and the temp issue was gone.
> 
> *in a standard formed case? if tubes have gone up, was the radiator mounted on top) that would be normal with higher temps, because the fresh airflow from front fans does not go straight to the fan at the radiator. here warm air in the case had gone to the top, then into the fan to the radiator, I think*
> 
> So that might also be a thought.
> 
> The NH-U14S seems quiter than the h80i too
Click to expand...

 

here you see mine. once the tubes go up and second to the right. if you now monunt the pump 90 degrees to the right, then the tubes are on left side.when you then mount the radiator 180 degrees, the the tubes are left sided, you won't get trouble with your RAM

so like this (sorry about this amateur made pic)


----------



## wthenshaw

We are going round in circles here. You ask us for advice but keep pushing back to the noctua cooler.

Like I already said corsair are offering a 5 year warranty against faults which also happens to cover any damage caused by the liquid if it's a leak that occurs. Doesn't that set your mind at ease?
The noctua is ONLY quieter because the stock fans are of higher quality, you put two Scythe AP-15 fans on there it will be much cooler and quite than the noctua.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> We are going round in circles here. You ask us for advice but keep pushing back to the noctua cooler.
> 
> Like I already said corsair are offering a 5 year warranty against faults which also happens to cover any damage caused by the liquid if it's a leak that occurs. Doesn't that set your mind at ease?
> The noctua is ONLY quieter because the stock fans are of higher quality, you put two Scythe AP-15 fans on there it will be much cooler and quite than the noctua.










exact what I was thinking now


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exact what I was thinking now


Starting to irritate me


----------



## sascha1102

why then? just because of your first sentence. Tried to give him help with his problem, but then he always switched back to the Noctua.

the thing with the noise level I answered him a few posts ago, but perhaps he hasn't read this


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why then? just because of your first sentence. Tried to give him help with his problem, but then he always switched back to the Noctua.
> 
> the thing with the noise level I answered him a few posts ago, but perhaps he hasn't read this


I get irate quickly if I'm having to repeat myself,


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why then? just because of your first sentence. Tried to give him help with his problem, but then he always switched back to the Noctua.
> 
> the thing with the noise level I answered him a few posts ago, but perhaps he hasn't read this
> 
> 
> 
> I get irate quickly if I'm having to repeat myself,
Click to expand...

Sorry man, if I first irritated you and then got you irate, but I really don't understand why. Have I written something wrong - if so, I don't know what.









Or was this mentioned to the new person, who asked, and whom you already ansered the thing with warranty etc.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Sorry man, if I first irritated you and then got you irate, but I really don't understand why. Have I written something wrong - if so, I don't know what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or was this mentioned to the new person, who asked, and whom you already ansered the thing with warranty etc.


Don't worry its not you its the guy who kept pulling back to the noctua every time someone mentioned the H80i


----------



## JacobHolmes

I bought the Corsair H60 for my system I was just running the stock Intel cooler. The tech at the store said the previous gen Corsair closed loop systems had leaking problems, but he said these ones should not leak whatsoever, and he also mentioned the 5 year coverage. I'm kinda wondering if I should have gotten the H80 but then again I'm only running an i5


----------



## Buxty

Apparently you can "mod" them to fit onto GPU's do that and buy a H80i for your CPU


----------



## JacobHolmes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Apparently you can "mod" them to fit onto GPU's do that and buy a H80i for your CPU


Really? That would be awesome, but I have the MSI 7870 HAWK Twin Frozr which already has awesome coolers on it so im not sure how much i would benefit


----------



## ROUBOS

OK you have convinced me to go for the h80i, and to get two better quality fans to go on it.
Getting the Noctua and the extra fan for it will cost just the same.

Sorry if I irritated a few people here but you get two opinions here and there are also so many other opinions out there when you google about this.
It's money to be spent and just wanted to make sure things just fit and work. I don't have the chance to go down to a store and check things out living on a small island, or just return something that easily without having to wait for days.

Anyway thanks for your replies. I do appreciate it.

I will be putting my order through in the morning for the HAF XB and the H80i.
I should get two new fans for the H80i for push/pull, and a 200mm to push hot air up and out the case.

Will it be better for the cooler to be mounted in the front of the HAF XB? I think it is intended to be mounted there. Get the air from outside in. Or doesn't it make a difference?


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROUBOS*
> 
> OK you have convinced me to go for the h80i, and to get two better quality fans to go on it.
> Getting the Noctua and the extra fan for it will cost just the same.
> 
> Sorry if I irritated a few people here but you get two opinions here and there are also so many other opinions out there when you google about this.
> It's money to be spent and just wanted to make sure things just fit and work. I don't have the chance to go down to a store and check things out living on a small island, or just return something that easily without having to wait for days.
> 
> Anyway thanks for your replies. I do appreciate it.
> 
> I will be putting my order through in the morning for the HAF XB and the H80i.
> I should get two new fans for the H80i for push/pull, and a 200mm to push hot air up and out the case.
> 
> Will it be better for the cooler to be mounted in the front of the HAF XB? I think it is intended to be mounted there. Get the air from outside in. Or doesn't it make a difference?


Ok, no problem.

If you now mean the position where to mount the 2 fans and the radiator from the H80i - mount it at the rear, where normally the exhaust fan is. at front just 2 fans blowing fresh air in. the 200mm fan you don't need, because the temp difference is nearly indiscriminative - about 3-5 degrees difference. this saved money you can perhaps spend in buying 2 better front fans, that are even very quiet. you can choose 120mm or 140mm - just what you prefer. there are a lot very good fans in a different price range


----------



## ROUBOS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Ok, no problem.
> 
> If you now mean the position where to mount the 2 fans and the radiator from the H80i - mount it at the rear, where normally the exhaust fan is. at front just 2 fans blowing fresh air in. the 200mm fan you don't need, because the temp difference is nearly indiscriminative - about 3-5 degrees difference. this saved money you can perhaps spend in buying 2 better front fans, that are even very quiet. you can choose 120mm or 140mm - just what you prefer. there are a lot very good fans in a different price range


Thanks,
I'll see how I go with money and see. I might get the 200mm fan and make it blow out so it might keep some dust from settleing on the case.









I also thought that the radiator at the front might be better due to the fresh air going through it rather than the hot air going out the back. Just a thought since the front of the haf xb seems appropriatly set up for radiators like the bigger h100i.


----------



## sascha1102

fresh air from the front yes, but the warm air out of the radiator goes then across your board.

if you mount the radiator at front right, the RAM could get a lot warmer.
if at front left, perhaps it wouldn't fit, according to the lenth of your grapiics card. if it fits, your VGA gets a lot warmer then needed.

and the H80i radiator is thicker than the H100i one. 38mm to 27mm

so better would be fresh air from front fans - straight over your board to push fan on radiator, then through and direct out from rear


----------



## ROUBOS

Thanks,
I'll get everything setup (it takes a few days for the parts to arrive) and I'll post photos of the setup.









It will be an awesome setup once completed









which fans do you reccomend for the h80i ?
I'll take out the fan that comes with it

the store I'm ordering the parts from, has cooler master fans.


----------



## spaniardunited

Mount H80 on the back. Front intakes bring in nice cool air and the board isn't going to warm it up much before it passes through the rad. Optimal front to back cooling.

Also JacobHolmes, look into a thread here called The Red Mod. It's about mounting CPU CLCs to AMD GPUs.

That was a lot of abbreviations ....


----------



## ROUBOS

I have plenty Cooler Master SlickleFlow 120 2000 RPM fans. Should I use those to save some money?


----------



## spaniardunited

Sure! Use what you have, see if it works for you and gives you the results you want. If not, you can always get some better fans.


----------



## ROUBOS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> Sure! Use what you have, see if it works for you and gives you the results you want. If not, you can always get some better fans.


Are these fans better than the stock ones that come with the 80i?


----------



## ROUBOS

Should we be keeping the stock thermal paste on the 80i or change it with a better one?
I always thought that the pre-applied one is perfecty spread out and even. You cannot achieve that easily. I always use thi hi-5 technique when applying paste


----------



## bond32

Stock h80i fans are pretty good, they are just dubbed down versions of the Corsaid sp120 fans which are darn good fans themselves. As for the thermal paste, keep it. You are correct in that it is a perfect application, and others have noted it performs very close to the higher end compounds.


----------



## spaniardunited

Not really. The stock fan should have more static pressure, though it is probably also much louder at higher RPMs.

Fan performance is basically the equilibrium between CFM and noise (or static pressure and noise for radiators cooling). The trick is finding a noise level you're comfortable with. If noise isn't a concern, then you can get some really fast, high CFM, high static pressure fans that will also be pretty loud but cool really well. If noise is a concern, then you can get some really good static pressure lower CFM fans that will run much quieter but may not cool quite as well. It's a tradeoff and it's up to each person to figure out where their middle ground is.


----------



## wthenshaw

I'd definitely reccoment two Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15 fans. Amazing for the price.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I'd definitely reccoment two Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15 fans. Amazing for the price.


I second third and fourth this...I love my Gt1850's


----------



## kpoeticg

Does anybody have any experience with something like the Lian Li PT-AC12 120mm Fan Cover? I ordered 2 NF-F12's the day i ordered my HAF-XB. I've never done any WC before so I've since taken the last few weeks reading as much as i can before i get started. I wish I knew about the AP-15's before i ordered the Noctua's but I already have my NF-F12's and would love to know if using those Lian Li cover's with a fan grill would decrease the performance (Static Pressue/ Noise/ CFM)? Here's the link to the cover's http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pt-ac12/

I have the top window panel and I'm gonna be modding the case, so I'd love to keep the tan/brown out of sight as much as possible. I'm thinking of using the NF-F12's in push pull with something more aesthetically pleasing like the Phobya Nano-G 12 PWM LED's or maybe Cougar's or something i haven't found yet. I'm gonna dremel out the entire front panel top window and try mounting maybe a Monsta 240 or RX240 on the outside with the 2 F12's inside the case and the other 2 fans on the outside of the rad with grills & filters on them. This is both my first modding project and my first water cooling loop so i'm trying to be as thorough as possible. I plan to use a 120 rad at the rear (prob ut60) also in push pull. I'm not sure how I should setup intake/exhaust. I'm probly gonna use an Apogee Drive II for the pump/block because it saves me from having to mount a pump and i've never read anything negative about the MCP35x or the Apogee HD so it makes sense to save a little space.

I was also wondering if there's any reason why 3 x 40mm fan's couldn't be mounted above the PCI Slots on the inside of the case for extra intake or exhaust. I've been looking around but found no mention of it. Sorry for the scattered post. I've been in deep planning mode lately. If anybody has any wisdom they can share with me on anything i mentioned it would be greatly appreciated, but the main thing i'm curious about right now is the effect of the Fan Enclosure's/ Grill's/ Filter's on static pressure. Also if anybody recommends any other PWM LED rad fan's with better performance than the Phobya Nano-G 12's.

Thanks in advance for any help!!!


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody have any experience with something like the Lian Li PT-AC12 120mm Fan Cover? I ordered 2 NF-F12's the day i ordered my HAF-XB. I've never done any WC before so I've since taken the last few weeks reading as much as i can before i get started. I wish I knew about the AP-15's before i ordered the Noctua's but I already have my NF-F12's and would love to know if using those Lian Li cover's with a fan grill would decrease the performance (Static Pressue/ Noise/ CFM)? Here's the link to the cover's http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pt-ac12/
> 
> I have the top window panel and I'm gonna be modding the case, so I'd love to keep the tan/brown out of sight as much as possible. I'm thinking of using the NF-F12's in push pull with something more aesthetically pleasing like the Phobya Nano-G 12 PWM LED's or maybe Cougar's or something i haven't found yet. I'm gonna dremel out the entire front panel top window and try mounting maybe a Monsta 240 or RX240 on the outside with the 2 F12's inside the case and the other 2 fans on the outside of the rad with grills & filters on them. This is both my first modding project and my first water cooling loop so i'm trying to be as thorough as possible. I plan to use a 120 rad at the rear (prob ut60) also in push pull. I'm not sure how I should setup intake/exhaust. I'm probly gonna use an Apogee Drive II for the pump/block because it saves me from having to mount a pump and i've never read anything negative about the MCP35x or the Apogee HD so it makes sense to save a little space.
> 
> I was also wondering if there's any reason why 3 x 40mm fan's couldn't be mounted above the PCI Slots on the inside of the case for extra intake or exhaust. I've been looking around but found no mention of it. Sorry for the scattered post. I've been in deep planning mode lately. If anybody has any wisdom they can share with me on anything i mentioned it would be greatly appreciated, but the main thing i'm curious about right now is the effect of the Fan Enclosure's/ Grill's/ Filter's on static pressure. Also if anybody recommends any other PWM LED rad fan's with better performance than the Phobya Nano-G 12's.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!!!


I'd like to welcome you to Overclockers.net and your first post here in the HAF XB Club.

With the watercooling or the LianLi parts I can't give you helpind advice, but a few other guys here can do, for sure.
The idea with 2-3 40mm or 50mm fans I had in mind too, a few days ago. Am in final planing my cable routing and coloring my case with carbon. Perhaps I look, if I can get 2-3 quiet mini fans fans for extra active air exhaust.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I was also wondering if there's any reason why 3 x 40mm fan's couldn't be mounted above the PCI Slots on the inside of the case for extra intake or exhaust. I've been looking around but found no mention of it. Sorry for the scattered post. I've been in deep planning mode lately. If anybody has any wisdom they can share with me on anything i mentioned it would be greatly appreciated, but the main thing i'm curious about right now is the effect of the Fan Enclosure's/ Grill's/ Filter's on static pressure. Also if anybody recommends any other PWM LED rad fan's with better performance than the Phobya Nano-G 12's.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!!!


Regarding the 40mm fan's, people don't add them because they don't really do much in comparison to the 140s, 120s or 80s that this case accommodates


----------



## wermad

40mm fans are loud as heck and move a really low amount of air. As long as you create positive pressure for an air cooled system, it will do the trick. 40mm fans will just add a lot of noise for very little to no cooling.

Some good high static pressure fans like Corsair SP will do a lot more and can maintain a good sound level.

In other words, its not worth going with 40mm fans.


----------



## kpoeticg

Ah I understand. Thanks for your replies. It just seems like alot of people (including what I'm planning out) use the front for a 240 rad and the rear for a 120 rad. Aside from adding an air duct, which I'm actually contemplating, the 80mm's in the basement won't do anything to help the upper level. I'm new to watercooling so i wasn't sure if push pull on 2 rads with decent fans would create any actual decent airflow in the case and if adding 3 x 40mm's would be beneficial. It seems like it would create more noise than anything. Can anybody tell me if push pull configs with thick rads and quality fans does anything for aircooling the inside of the case? And also if it's preferable to use the 240 front as intake and the rear 120 as exhaust or vice versa?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Ah I understand. Thanks for your replies. It just seems like alot of people (including what I'm planning out) use the front for a 240 rad and the rear for a 120 rad. Aside from adding an air duct, which I'm actually contemplating, the 80mm's in the basement won't do anything to help the upper level. I'm new to watercooling so i wasn't sure if push pull on 2 rads with decent fans would create any actual decent airflow in the case and if adding 3 x 40mm's would be beneficial. It seems like it would create more noise than anything. Can anybody tell me if push pull configs with thick rads and quality fans does anything for aircooling the inside of the case? And also if it's preferable to use the 240 front as intake and the rear 120 as exhaust or vice versa?


Front to rear airflow. Stick to positive pressure. Check that your rads and fans aren't too big for the components such as gpu pcb length etc, I'd recommend Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15's or Corsair SP120's however the corsair fans aren't as good.


----------



## kpoeticg

That's why i just dremeled out the top window for the front panel so the only thing inside my case will be my NF-F12's. I'm mounting my rad and 2nd set of fans on the outside. I ordered my NF-F12's with this case before i read all great things about AP-15's. So i think on the outside I'll have Phobya Nano-G 12 PWM LED's running push through either a 60 or 80mm rad with NF-F12's running pull. I haven't decided 100% on the Phobya's yet but i'm gonna have fan grill's in the front and i want the fan's behind them to be a little flashy since i have the F12's on the other side. I'm trying to find the best PWM LEDish fans with the best static pressure to low noise ratio. The Phobya Nano-G 12's seem to be the best combination so far. I'm hoping for some suggestions to be here when i wake up. I'm planning on buying a Maximus VI Formula with this build but by the time it comes out i might be better off going X79 and IVY Bridge-E. So I've been planning around a red build but that might change too. Thanks for your advice on the front to back airflow. That's def how I'll set it up. I gotta get some sleep now. I got carried away dremeling and filing and time got away from me.


----------



## elcono

I thought the corsair fans were awesome (at first). But I seem to have a consistency issue with them. I bought 6 of them in total and have issues with 2 of them straight out of the pack. The fans both make similar (very annoying) noises from 900rpm upwards (a loud rubbing noise)

bit disappointing when they are 40 bucks for a twin pack over here

On the plus side finally got the build up and running (still need to mod the window, do the boring stuff like cable management and lighting), I was reasonably confident 2 x 240 rads would easily cool what I threw at it but had a concern the thinner crossflow at the front wouldn't be up to the job

turns out the 240 crossflow is more than capable.The GPU idles at 32 and maxes out at 40 with +190 on the core

not sure if I would go down the same road again,as its a lot of hassle cramming it all in but im certainly happy so far with the temps

on a different note I wonder if the new corsair carbide case is likely to affect the XB's sales?


----------



## bond32

As soon as I get the money I'm getting that corsair 540. It's slightly higher than the xb but it has wayyyy more to offer.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> As soon as I get the money I'm getting that corsair 540. It's slightly higher than the xb but it has wayyyy more to offer.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Guess its a preference thing but i just don't think i'd get on with it. I do prefer the flat biiiiiiiig window and the PSU mounted on the side might get a little better airflow but i do love my XB because its so easy to work from the sides and i prefer having the mobo tray flat not on the side.

Dat rad support in the 540/


----------



## ihatelolcats

boo corsair


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> As soon as I get the money I'm getting that corsair 540. It's slightly higher than the xb but it has wayyyy more to offer.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Both have their pluses but the Corsair is more water friendly. I've already seen builds stuffed w/ rads in the 540D. If you're more inclined to water cool, Corsair is a great choice. If you'll be air cooling, I would go w/ the XB.


----------



## kpoeticg

I think the 540 is sexxxy as hell, but i def prefer the XB for it's portability.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Both have their pluses but the Corsair is more water friendly. I've already seen builds stuffed w/ rads in the 540D. If you're more inclined to water cool, Corsair is a great choice. If you'll be air cooling, I would go w/ the XB.


This. I have 2 rads shoved in the XB at the moment... The design of that 540 just seems so much better to me with the less needed things mounted in the back.


----------



## excaka

http://s39.photobucket.com/user/Excaka/media/20130713_130741_RichtoneHDR.jpg.html
http://s39.photobucket.com/user/Excaka/media/20130713_130715_RichtoneHDR.jpg.html
http://s39.photobucket.com/user/Excaka/media/20130713_130630_RichtoneHDR.jpg.html
http://s39.photobucket.com/user/Excaka/media/20130713_130608_RichtoneHDR.jpg.html
http://s39.photobucket.com/user/Excaka/media/20130713_130542_RichtoneHDR.jpg.html
http://s39.photobucket.com/user/Excaka/media/20130713_130251_RichtoneHDR.jpg.html
http://s39.photobucket.com/user/Excaka/media/20130713_132945.jpg.html


----------



## Buxty

Thats a awesome....lawn. and i sweet rig too







Always loved the XFX cards, but not sure on the Noctua fans. I am tempted to whack some up front however!


----------



## kpoeticg

excaca, what model xfx is that and if possible could u measure the space between it and your noctua's? I was considering getting a xfx 7970 but i read a few bad reviews on newegg, particularly about their customer service....


----------



## kpoeticg

I've been trying to figure out if the Lian Li PT-AC12 120mm Fan Cover with a fan grill would work with my NF-F12's and if there would be a performance decrease in the static pressure. That would be a nice solution to the ugliness of these nice rad fans.


----------



## excaka

its about 3.25 inches in between the video card and the noctuas. its a xfx 7970-
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7700178&SRCCODE=WEBGOOPA&cm_mmc_o=mH4CjC7BBTkwCjCV1-CjCE&gclid=CPWxyerRrbgCFcFxQgodiRkAIA

it seems to be alright, ive always used nvidia, i just gave this a shot because it was on sale. probably will end up getting a titan later on, amd cards run HOT!


----------



## excaka

this is my first time using noctua fans, i pretty much bought them just to match the brown and tan on my sabertooth. however they are the best fans i have used. very quiet, and well built. i heard somewhere that noctua is going to make some black fans soon, but i really like the brown color.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excaka*
> 
> this is my first time using noctua fans, i pretty much bought them just to match the brown and tan on my sabertooth. however they are the best fans i have used. very quiet, and well built. i heard somewhere that noctua is going to make some black fans soon, but i really like the brown color.


don't feel alone my friend


----------



## kpoeticg

Wow, I'm glad i bought an extra front, left, and right panel before i started modding. I modded out the whole front mesh/honeycomb part for the sole purpose of being able to use 7970's with a decent size (60-80mm) radiator + my noctua's in push/pull. 3.25 inches between the 7970 and the noctua's leaves 82.55mm for a rad which = Alphacool NeXXxos Monsta which = the thickest rad that i know of. That seems odd. I thought 7970's only left enough room for push pull with AiO rads or like Alphacool UT45 being extremely cramped. Now I might need to rethink my setup.

I've never heard anybody say they liked those colors before. That's awesome for u because Noctua's are the shizzzznit. I wish I liked the way they looked. I've heard the rumor about them making black fans too. But I also saw the Computex Linus interview where I think that rumor might've originated. And I'm pretty sure the Noctua dude said they looked like that because they were just demo'ing the technology inside their new lower quality "budget" fans. So I don't think the black fan rumor is anything to get excited about.


----------



## ROUBOS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> don't feel alone my friend


Which cooler is that? Is it the NH-U14S? It has good ram clearance for my Corsair Vengeance tall ram.
Which CPU do you have. Thinking of getting the NH-U14S push/pull on my fx8350 or the NH-U12S.

is threre room for a 200mmx20mm slim top fan?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROUBOS*
> 
> Which cooler is that? Is it the NH-U12S? It has good ram clearance for my Corsair Vengeance tall ram.
> Which CPU do you have. Thinking of getting the NH-U12S push/pull on my fx8350.
> 
> is threre room for a 200mmx20mm slim top fan?


I thought we covered this already....?


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROUBOS*
> 
> OK you have convinced me to go for the h80i, and to get two better quality fans to go on it.
> Getting the Noctua and the extra fan for it will cost just the same.
> 
> Sorry if I irritated a few people here but you get two opinions here and there are also so many other opinions out there when you google about this.
> It's money to be spent and just wanted to make sure things just fit and work. I don't have the chance to go down to a store and check things out living on a small island, or just return something that easily without having to wait for days.
> 
> Anyway thanks for your replies. I do appreciate it.
> 
> I will be putting my order through in the morning for the HAF XB and the H80i.
> I should get two new fans for the H80i for push/pull, and a 200mm to push hot air up and out the case.
> 
> Will it be better for the cooler to be mounted in the front of the HAF XB? I think it is intended to be mounted there. Get the air from outside in. Or doesn't it make a difference?


This is what you said a few days ago?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROUBOS*
> 
> Which cooler is that? Is it the NH-U12S? It has good ram clearance for my Corsair Vengeance tall ram.
> Which CPU do you have. Thinking of getting the NH-U12S push/pull on my fx8350.
> 
> is threre room for a 200mmx20mm slim top fan?


Just stick with the h80i.You will not have clearance issues. I have vengeance ram and had a corsair h50 on my cpu at first with no problems. Now I have a custom loop but still.....For your 8350 I would recommend water anyways as this chip gets hot quickly.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I thought we covered this already....?


exactly


----------



## ROUBOS

Sorry guys. I know we've been going this over and over again. But that's how undecided I am at the moment.
Been reading that people have had issues with firmware and the corsair CLCs

I mean, I want to be 100% worry free. I don't overclock. I want something that just works and is silent. Having to update firmware is something that I just don't want to get into. Not for a cooler.
I mean when people say something is cooler, how many degrees are we talking about? 2-3???

If it wasn't for the weekend I would have placed my order already. Tomorrow is Monday and I'll order my parts. But since I haven't ordered anything yet, I keep checking out reviews and what people say in forums which fries my brain lol.

EDIT: I googled "Corsair H80i problems" and "Corsair H80i issues" and I go so many different results with issues that can occur with this products. How can I be sure that nothing is going to go wrong with mine? I cannot afford to RMA and wait for weeks.
Isn't this something to consider?

This is why I'm undecided. Not that I don't take into account what you guys are telling me and that I don't appreciate you taking the time to reply.


----------



## sascha1102

If you want to be 100% worry free, just don't build a PC. Because there can always be something that is not completely OK.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROUBOS*
> 
> Sorry guys. I know we've been going this over and over again. But that's how undecided I am at the moment.
> Been reading that people have had issues with firmware and the corsair CLCs
> 
> I mean, I want to be 100% worry free. I don't overclock. I want something that just works and is silent. Having to update firmware is something that I just don't want to get into. Not for a cooler.
> I mean when people say something is cooler, how many degrees are we talking about? 2-3???
> 
> If it wasn't for the weekend I would have placed my order already. Tomorrow is Monday and I'll order my parts. But since I haven't ordered anything yet, I keep checking out reviews and what people say in forums which fries my brain lol.


Well do as you will but I still recommend the corsair CLC to air coolers any day. I have three of them of which two have been running on my systems for 2+ years. my friend has one as well and hes 2+ years strong. I have not seen any temperature increases over the years as I keep the radiators clean and dust free regularly... as for the firmware thats just for the corsair link....Besides no matter how many reviews you look at there are always going to be good and bad ones and not just for the corsair CLC but for the different air coolers as well.

And with computers usually nothing is 100% worry free...


----------



## wthenshaw

And in any case the H80i looks far better than the noctua and allows you to work on your system with ease without having to reseat the cooler


----------



## ROUBOS

Yes you are right. Nothing is 100% worry free with computers. That's why I'm just sick of all these problems over the years and want to minimize them as much as possible. Some years ago it was fun fixing all these issues. Nowdays its not anymore. It just bothers me.

Anyway, the Corsair Hydro Series H80i will cost me 91€. And I should just get 2 Noctua fans for it. NF-A15 or NF-F12 around 23€ each. Plus the HAF XB, looking at over 200€. OUCH!

And I might get two 80mm fans for the bottom half of the case.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROUBOS*
> 
> Sorry guys. I know we've been going this over and over again. But that's how undecided I am at the moment.
> Been reading that people have had issues with firmware and the corsair CLCs
> 
> I mean, I want to be 100% worry free. I don't overclock. I want something that just works and is silent. Having to update firmware is something that I just don't want to get into. Not for a cooler.
> I mean when people say something is cooler, how many degrees are we talking about? 2-3???
> 
> If it wasn't for the weekend I would have placed my order already. Tomorrow is Monday and I'll order my parts. But since I haven't ordered anything yet, I keep checking out reviews and what people say in forums which fries my brain lol.
> 
> EDIT: I googled "Corsair H80i problems" and "Corsair H80i issues" and I go so many different results with issues that can occur with this products. How can I be sure that nothing is going to go wrong with mine? I cannot afford to RMA and wait for weeks.
> Isn't this something to consider?
> 
> This is why I'm undecided. Not that I don't take into account what you guys are telling me and that I don't appreciate you taking the time to reply.


sounds to me like you should go with the u12s. its a great cooler for a great price. noctua's quality will leave you worry free and it wont interfere with your memory.

just go to noctua's website and make sure it will work out for ya.


----------



## ROUBOS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> sounds to me like you should go with the u12s. its a great cooler for a great price. noctua's quality will leave you worry free and it wont interfere with your memory.
> 
> just go to noctua's website and make sure it will work out for ya.


I did go to the website and the u12s cooler will fit with no problems. Others here believe I should get the H80i for better performance.

See how it can be difficult to decide?


----------



## ROUBOS

Being a PC gamer since the Amiga 500 and the intel 386 33 MHz cpu, it has been a pain and fun at the same time. Always had to upgrade this or the other.
486sx to dx 100MHz.. 4MB RAM costing almost $1,000 australian dollars.

All these years, from firmwaare, drivers, upgrades, compatibility issues, all the windows os issues (blue screens, formats) etc etc it has not been a smooth gaming ride. So now, I have come to the point where I just want to be worry free. It's no longer fun fixing problems as it used to be.
We used to try and get linux to install just for the fun of it. Endless hours of going back and forth OSs.









Love playing games, but I also work on my PC, and even for entertainment it pisses me off to be without a PC even for a few days.

Reading reviews, people's advice and opinions can make it worse and difficult to make up your mind.
Sometimes I just get something to get over it, cause it is better than stock anyway...


----------



## wthenshaw

Get the h80i with two Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15's these are cheaper than the noctua and perform better.


----------



## ROUBOS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Get the h80i with two Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15's these are cheaper than the noctua and perform better.


this is the only Scythe I can find in stores here:
Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm System Fan 120mm (D1225C12B5AP-15)

it is not PWM and a little louder than the noctua I can find a huge range of. (living in europe) But it does have higher RPMs

EDIT: and this one Scythe Gentle Typhoon 4250rpm System Fan 120mm


----------



## kpoeticg

I don't think there's a single product that's been sold since the invention of the internet that you can't google and find people complaining about it if you're just trying to talk urself out of something. The Corsair closed loop cooler's are incredibly popular and are targeted precisely towards people like you who just don't want headaches. Their warranty covers any damage the cooler would cause in your system, which it won't. You're looking at it like you're building your own custom loop, something i've spent the last month or so heavily researching before i get started. The Corsair H series is plug and go and never think about it again, except how much cleaner your case looks than getting a huge tower cooler. The HAF XB was designed with AiO Water Coolers in mind. That's why there's a 240 rad mount.

Also I came across this the other day in search for the perfect build....
Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120 mm by Nidec Servo Corp. - 1000-4250 PWM Fan - Sleeved
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_407_696&products_id=36549


----------



## ROUBOS

what you're saying is true. I'm not saying it is not.
And I'm sure you have seen all the videos on youtube etc with cases where the h80i would not sit well on some intel motherboards. Well mine is an AMD and it has a different bracket, so that shouldn't be a problem.
I have to get two extra fans though. Even though I've read that the noise levels of the fans the h80i comes with have been fixed with a firmware update


----------



## kpoeticg

Any CPU cooler needs to be purchased with it's correct bracket. Air or Water doesn't matter. Your CPU socket is your CPU socket and every one has differences. As far as fans that's how fans are. If you get the Noctua air cooler, Corsair AiO CL Water Cooler, you will always get better performance from upgrading fans. It has nothing to do with the cooler. Fans are their own category. And you need to research them as such. Most cases come with fans just like coolers do. And there's always better upgrade options out there. It's like buying a bed and worrying about the cheap as hell free pillows that come with it. Changing fans is just unscrew one and screw in the new one.


----------



## ROUBOS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Any CPU cooler needs to be purchased with it's correct bracket. Air or Water doesn't matter. Your CPU socket is your CPU socket and every one has differences. As far as fans that's how fans are. If you get the Noctua air cooler, Corsair AiO CL Water Cooler, you will always get better performance from upgrading fans. It has nothing to do with the cooler. Fans are their own category. And you need to research them as such. Most cases come with fans just like coolers do. And there's always better upgrade options out there. It's like buying a bed and worrying about the cheap as hell free pillows that come with it. Changing fans is just unscrew one and screw in the new one.


you're right about the fans. My current case has a few CM SickleFlow 120 2000RPM led fans which I bought. (I have 4 of then and they are new) I will be using them in the HAF XB.
I will get two Noctua fans for the radiator, and I might also get two 80mm noctua fans for the bottom half of the case.
A CM 200mm fan for the top might also be another option.
I will be left over with all these fans though








but that's how it is.

Unless I keep my current new crap case since the H80i does not cause a problem with cpu cooler height. Currently have the CM K380 mid case

EDIT: Well I WANT the HAF XB though. It's and awesome case


----------



## kpoeticg

I personally bought the top window panel. But from what i've read on the forums the 200mm fan isn't really recommended. It takes up the whole top of your case and makes no real difference in temperature. Are you keeping the stock 2 fans for the front of the case?


----------



## ROUBOS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I personally bought the top window panel. But from what i've read on the forums the 200mm fan isn't really recommended. It takes up the whole top of your case and makes no real difference in temperature. Are you keeping the stock 2 fans for the front of the case?


Not sure if I'm keeping the two front fans that come with the case. If the current ones I have a better I will swap them with these. But might change them in the future only if they are loud.

As for the top 200mm fan, I thought of using it to push the hot air out. Also by blowing air upwards it should stop some dust from settleing.
Not sure about temperatures though. Some people reccomend it.

I don't want the window option just for vendilation since hot air moves up..(i think) and it could escape even without the 200mm fan


----------



## kpoeticg

I wasn't recommending you to get the window. Just not to get the fan. It seems like this topic's been discussed 100 times in this thread and the outcome is usually just to keep the front to back airflow. But i'm only speaking from what i've read in the forum. I asked about the front fans because the Corsair H100i is also highly popular and highly rated and fits perfect with push pull fans in the HAF XB. If i wasn't gonna go custom that's absolutely what i'd do. Then just use the rear 120 for exhaust. And keep in mind that the 80mm's on the bottom will only cool the bottom of the case. They'll do nothing for airflow up top. U might wanna wait til you finish your build to see if you even need em to cool your HD's. Anyway I gotta get some sleep. Good luck.


----------



## ROUBOS

the H100i does not have much of a price difference from the h80i, but having to get 4 fans brings the prive up.
I thought it's not a good idea to use push/pull unless the fans are identical, so the stock fans that come with the HAF XB will have to be replaced anyway.
I was told also that the radiator in the front of the case might pull heat from the radiator inside the case and onto the video card. So might be best to have the h80i at the back and keep the front two fans for intake of fresh cool air.

The description of the H100i mentions that it has a top mounted 240mm radiator, so my understanding is that it is ment to be used as an excaust, and not at the front of the case.


----------



## kpoeticg

Most people think that u need identical fans for push pull. I read a thread where Martinsliquidlabs said that's false and sometimes can even be beneficial to mix fans. He's the most thorough, scientific tester i know of when it comes to cooling pc cases so i generally take what he says as scripture. Push vs pull vs push/pull is all up to you. Push pull is pretty much always better if not absolutely always but that doesn't mean it's necessary. It's all about what you can afford and have room for. If you can't afford a second set then just do push or pull or mix em with your sickle flow's. Corsair's AiO's are pretty much foolproof. If you have a good 120mm case fan in the rear then the h100i won't be a problem. As long as you have the air exhausting out the rear. I mean I'd say it's 100% better cooling solution than the 80i or Noctua. But i'm not an expert. I personally think you should do the h100i with a good case fan in the rear and none up top. If you only have 2 noctua nf-f12's or GT AP-15's in push or pull you should be fine. If you're running a little warmer then you want then order a 2nd set in the future. It's not gonna be a life-altering difference. I've been grinding and filing my front window for the past hour. I'm really going to sleep now. Consider what i said tho. Pzzzz


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROUBOS*
> 
> the H100i does not have much of a price difference from the h80i, but having to get 4 fans brings the prive up.
> I thought it's not a good idea to use push/pull unless the fans are identical, so the stock fans that come with the HAF XB will have to be replaced anyway.
> I was told also that the radiator in the front of the case might pull heat from the radiator inside the case and onto the video card. So might be best to have the h80i at the back and keep the front two fans for intake of fresh cool air.
> 
> The description of the H100i mentions that it has a top mounted 240mm radiator, so my understanding is that it is meant to be used as an exhaust, and not at the front of the case.


Unless you plan to do overclocking you really don't have to do the 4 fan setup with the H100i. Biggest difference between the H80i and the H100i is getting twice the rad size for not much more money. I am running the H100i in the front with the stock fans with the fans mounted in a push config into the case and using one of the Cooler Master stock fans in the rear as exhaust.

Using the Corsair Link software to control everything my system at idle runs whisper quiet with temps of CPU at 30C and GPU at 31C. Under gaming conditions it only gets up to CPU 46C and GPU at 50C.

So air coming in through the rad from the front is not causing any overheating of my GPU by any significant amount, if at all.


----------



## Buxty

Not to push anyone out of here or anything but its always worth an ask in the Corsair Hydro owners club as those dudes have messed around with theres a looooot.


----------



## kpoeticg

And the h100i isn't "meant" to be used as exhaust. It's an AiO just like the h80i except the radiator is 240 instead of 120. It mounts on the inside of the case right at the front window. There's probly 200 pictures in this thread alone of h100i's mounted in the front of the HAF XB. There's an actual groove in the front of the case that's meant to house a 240mm rad. The HAF in HAF XB stands for High Air Flow. As long as you have a 120mm fan mounted in the rear slot then you'll be gr8.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> And the h100i isn't "meant" to be used as exhaust. It's an AiO just like the h80i except the radiator is 240 instead of 120. It mounts on the inside of the case right at the front window. There's probly 200 pictures in this thread alone of h100i's mounted in the front of the HAF XB. There's an actual groove in the front of the case that's meant to house a 240mm rad. The HAF in HAF XB stands for High Air Flow. As long as you have a 120mm fan mounted in the rear slot then you'll be gr8.


lol it never hit me what HAF stands for


----------



## wthenshaw

The scythe fans may be *slightly* louder than the Noctua's but that's Because
1. They push more air
2. Operate at a higher rpm
3. Have a much higher static pressure rating which is very important on radiators.

I'd like a choice to be made as the last 3 or so pages have been occupied by you going round in circles.

Chose:
1. Noctua - cheaper, less performance, bigger footprint in case, ugly as hell
2 Corsair Hydro - more expensive, better performance, smaller footprint, 5 year warranty, two better fans can be purchased.

It's really not that hard. I used to run a H80 but sold it to a friend and currently use an Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro. I miss my H80 and how much nicer it looked in the case, not to mention a whole 8 degrees off load and idle temps vs my current air cooler.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> The scythe fans may be *slightly* louder than the Noctua's but that's Because
> 1. They push more air
> 2. Operate at a higher rpm
> 3. Have a much higher static pressure rating which is very important on radiators.
> 
> I'd like a choice to be made as the last 3 or so pages have been occupied by you going round in circles.
> 
> Chose:
> 1. Noctua - cheaper, less performance, bigger footprint in case, ugly as hell
> 2 Corsair Hydro - more expensive, better performance, smaller footprint, 5 year warranty, two better fans can be purchased.
> 
> It's really not that hard. I used to run a H80 but sold it to a friend and currently use an Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro. I miss my H80 and how much nicer it looked in the case, not to mention a whole 8 degrees off load and idle temps vs my current air cooler.


I'm sure if he went with the H80i and didn't like it, someone here would be more than happy to take it off him too


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I'm sure if he went with the H80i and didn't like it, someone here would be more than happy to take it off him too










how's the weather down where you are buxty?


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how's the weather down where you are buxty?


Absolutely scorching here man, what about you?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Absolutely scorching here man, what about you?


Currently at my dads in Stafford (not to far from Birmingham) and yeah its pretty much the same, cant escape from the heat and i have two weeks of working with my dad (Lotus mechanic) ahead of me.

Plenty of water will get me through this I hope, already sun burnt


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Currently at my dads in Stafford (not to far from Birmingham) and yeah its pretty much the same, cant escape from the heat and i have two weeks of working with my dad (Lotus mechanic) ahead of me.
> 
> Plenty of water will get me through this I hope, already sun burnt


Still its nice to enjoy it while we have it







Made the mistake of not buying shorts so have to rock the skinnys!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Still its nice to enjoy it while we have it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made the mistake of not buying shorts so have to rock the skinnys!


Same here, wearing. My *lightest* jeans to try escape the heat but not doing very well


----------



## ROUBOS

Talking about the weather, I just got back from the beach. Had a swim to cool off.
The water cooling over air cooling has been in my head all day. My wife is sick of me talking about it lol.


----------



## Buxty

Who needs a wife when you have a sweet rig.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Who needs a wife when you have a sweet rig.


Who needs a wife when you're 17 and in college


----------



## excaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROUBOS*
> 
> the H100i does not have much of a price difference from the h80i, but having to get 4 fans brings the prive up.
> I thought it's not a good idea to use push/pull unless the fans are identical, so the stock fans that come with the HAF XB will have to be replaced anyway.
> I was told also that the radiator in the front of the case might pull heat from the radiator inside the case and onto the video card. So might be best to have the h80i at the back and keep the front two fans for intake of fresh cool air.
> 
> The description of the H100i mentions that it has a top mounted 240mm radiator, so my understanding is that it is ment to be used as an excaust, and not at the front of the case.


i saw your post earlier about getting a 200mm fan at top with the h80i. dont! it will not fit. i bought a bitfenix 200mm for the top and there is not enough clearence with the h80i.


----------



## ROUBOS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excaka*
> 
> i saw your post earlier about getting a 200mm fan at top with the h80i. dont! it will not fit. i bought a bitfenix 200mm for the top and there is not enough clearence with the h80i.


So if I want to get the 200mm fan, h100i is the only option or a low profile air cooler...

Been reading the Official Corsair Hydro Series Club, and there are so many issues and problems people are having... a headache....


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROUBOS*
> 
> So if I want to get the 200mm fan, h100i is the only option or a low profile air cooler...
> 
> Been reading the Official Corsair Hydro Series Club, and there are so many issues and problems people are having... a headache....


I *thought* we went over this?! You said you were going to drop the 200mm fan. Now you want it.

If you are really so against water cooling DON'T GET IT and stop going _round and round in circles_

Thank you.


----------



## Buxty

I don't mean to sound like im hating on you ROUBOS seeing as im posting in response to you here and on the Hydro club but here are my thoughts.

I always get in the same position its a juggle between what i think either looks wowww cool or what'll actually do well. Just go with what you want and feel content if you think the modest performance of that Noctua "thing" will suit you, or go for the tried and tested Hydro coolers and enjoy the great performance.

Every benchmarks show the H100i or even H80i poop on the Noctua coolers, they'll cover you on damage if it leaks everywhere, it looks cool as hell and you don't have to see those stupid Noctua poo colours in your rig.

Plus points for the Noctua: You get to double up your RAM as a part time hair comb if you go for it.

Worst come to worst you buy the wrong one, return it or ebay it and buy the right one.


----------



## ROUBOS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I *thought* we went over this?! You said you were going to drop the 200mm fan. Now you want it.
> 
> If you are really so against water cooling DON'T GET IT and stop going _round and round in circles_
> 
> Thank you.


It's not that I want the 200mm fan, but the case has the option there without it being possible to use unless you go for a 240mm radiator.
It's optional but you have no option. You cannot use it. Air coolers are too big, and now even the h80i has no clearance.

If you're annoyed about me going around in circles, do not reply. This is a forum and having a discussion. If trying to make up my mind bothers you, then what can I say?
Just talking about the pros and cons of one or the other option.

If I was against it I would just go for air cooling and wouldn't even bother joining a forum to get other people's opinions. And you're not the only person here, so you don't have to reply.

You said what your opinion is and I appreciate it. I do take it under consideration. But your're not the only person here.
Why are you getting annoyed as if your opinion is the perfect answer.

Sorry mate, but either you have a problem or you're too young....


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROUBOS*
> 
> It's not that I want the 200mm fan, but the case has the option there without it being possible to use unless you go for a 240mm radiator.
> It's optional but you have no option. You cannot use it. Air coolers are too big, and now even the h80i has no clearance.
> 
> If you're annoyed about me going around in circles, do not reply. This is a forum and having a discussion. If trying to make up my mind bothers you, then what can I say?
> Just talking about the pros and cons of one or the other option.
> 
> If I was against it I would just go for air cooling and wouldn't even bother joining a forum to get other people's opinions. And you're not the only person here, so you don't have to reply.
> 
> You said what your opinion is and I appreciate it. I do take it under consideration. But your're not the only person here.
> Why are you getting annoyed as if your opinion is the perfect answer.
> 
> Sorry mate, but either you have a problem or you're too young....


But every time someone tells you one option or the other, you shunt back to the opposite and drag it on longer.

Don't act like age influences my attitude, I may only be 17 but I'm pretty sure in the past when someone gives sound advice I act upon it. Not contradict myself.


----------



## ROUBOS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I don't mean to sound like im hating on you ROUBOS seeing as im posting in response to you here and on the Hydro club but here are my thoughts.
> 
> I always get in the same position its a juggle between what i think either looks wowww cool or what'll actually do well. Just go with what you want and feel content if you think the modest performance of that Noctua "thing" will suit you, or go for the tried and tested Hydro coolers and enjoy the great performance.
> 
> Every benchmarks show the H100i or even H80i poop on the Noctua coolers, they'll cover you on damage if it leaks everywhere, it looks cool as hell and you don't have to see those stupid Noctua poo colours in your rig.
> 
> Plus points for the Noctua: You get to double up your RAM as a part time hair comb if you go for it.
> 
> Worst come to worst you buy the wrong one, return it or ebay it and buy the right one.


thanks for your reply. The thing to understand is that I would like a care free solution. Unfortunately my RAM are too tall for the best air coolers out there. So just wanted to see what people thing or recomend.
The years where I cared about numbers on a few MHz or temps mattered are over. And not building something just for the looks. I want a decent system to play a few games and work.
There where times when I felt the same as you guys do... but I'm 37 now.


----------



## ROUBOS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> But every time someone tells you one option or the other, you shunt back to the opposite and drag it on longer.
> 
> Don't act like age influences my attitude, I may only be 17 but I'm pretty sure in the past when someone gives sound advice I act upon it. Not contradict myself.


they advice is there, its appreciated and it is weighted. does not mean you have to take it as the final best option.

Trying to weight the costs here. I know you are right, the h80i and the h100i do give you better performance. All I wanted to know is the risk factors.
If I keep reading of people having so many issues, and others like yourself have no problems at all.

That's why I cannot make up my mind.

Meanwhile as we speak, my PC has been running for a few hours... just surfing the net and these are my temps according to the asus software:

CPU 40C (stock fan 8350)
MB 36C
CPU FAN 4927rpm


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROUBOS*
> 
> thanks for your reply. The thing to understand is that I would like a care free solution. Unfortunately my RAM are too tall for the best air coolers out there. So just wanted to see what people thing or recomend.
> The years where I cared about numbers on a few MHz or temps mattered are over. And not building something just for the looks. I want a decent system to play a few games and work.
> There where times when I felt the same as you guys do... but I'm 37 now.


Well if you don't want to overclock and want something easy, just buy a Hyper 212 and run it in pull.


----------



## ROUBOS

anyway guys, one way or the other, I will be getting the HAF XB and will be posting the photos here in the next few days. My guess is at the end of the week. (parts need to be posted).

Have a good night or a good day depending where you're from.


----------



## kpoeticg

So, this thread is in desperate need of a change of topic.

I've completely modded out the front window of the front panel (the honeycomb plastic part) so i can mount any thickness rad i want. I've mentioned before that i'm gonna use push pull with 2 internal fans in pull -> external mounted rad -> 2 fans in push with grills + filters, and i'm gonna seal up the gaps from the fans to the case with modders mesh. I haven't decided on a rad yet although i'm leaning towards Alphacool NexXxos Monsta or UT60. And i'm almost definitely gonna use Apogee Drive II for my CPU block and pump (Unless you guys think the 35x inside won't be sufficient). I think i'm gonna use the Bitspower Multi-Z 150 res and either a Monsta or UT60 120 on the rear as well. I'll have 1 7970 or 7990 in the loop to start with plans of adding at least one more. It's a fresh build and i haven't decided on a mobo/cpu yet. I've been planning on 4770k + Maximus VI Formula, but if it takes much longer to come out i'm gonna probly wait for Ivy Bridge-E. I'll definitely be going for overclocking/gaming/heavy computing. And i haven't picked a PSU or RAM yet either.

Any recommendations/comments/advice will be more than welcome!! As i've said before i'm new to both modding and watercooling. All my choices are from spending the last month or so in heavy research (A large part of that was reading through as much of this thread as humanly possible







)

Thanks in advance for any replies/help!!!


----------



## kpoeticg

I also have an extra front panel that's still intact,so if it turns out that it's stupid and pointless to get a thicker rad to mount externally, i still have that option too.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROUBOS*
> 
> The years where I cared about numbers on a few MHz or temps mattered are over. And not building something just for the looks. I want a decent system to play a few games and work.
> There where times when I felt the same as you guys do... but I'm 37 now.


Hey, 37, like me. your intentions were nearly like mine. only that I'm not gaming anymore, just internet, office and mostely as media PC for cutting videos, pictures, watching films and recording music etc.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROUBOS*
> 
> Meanwhile as we speak, my PC has been running for a few hours... just surfing the net and these are my temps according to the asus software:
> 
> CPU 40C (stock fan 8350)
> MB 36C
> CPU FAN 4927rpm


When I remember to my last build (complete AMD - Phenom II X6 1100T at 3700 MHz and Asus EAH DC-II 6970 3-slot VGA) and compare the data to the intel system now, all temps were about 8-12 degrees higher than now. Therefor I think that an AMD System would need a little better cooling system sd a Intel System.

Now when I'm just surfing and at same time listening to music my CPU (Core I3-3225) has 29 degrees C and Board 28 degrees C. I'm "just" using a older version of the Corsair H60 with one Akasa Apache fan running at 1200 RPM on push at the rear.

What do you have now for a fan,, that it runs on 4927 RPM?

Where in Europe are you, that you can just find one of wthenshaw's recommended fans? Me myself wouldn't use them also, because often there can be a clicking at the bearing, depends on the RPM
.
For a radiator I found out for me, that the Akasa Apache (position 2), Viper or Piranha (both pos 1 - will order 1-2 piranha nextt month) ones have the best compromise between loudness and statis pressure. my 4 front fans are Noiseblocker black silent pro RPM (2x 120mm + 2x 140mm) - are running between 800 and 1200 RPM - temps in case and at HDD are between 28 and 32 degrees, while surfing, watching movies and so on.


----------



## kpoeticg

How are those rad fans in comparison to say GT AP-15's or Noctua NF-12's? Or do u have no idea?

And since you modded your case, how come u went with 2x120's instead of 4x140's? Or did u order everything before you decided to mod?

Just asking cuz now that i cut out the honeycomb i'm considering mounting a 280 rad externally and buying 4 140mm fans for it and using my noctua's for the 120 rad in the rear.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> How are those rad fans in comparison to say GT AP-15's or Noctua NF-12's? Or do u have no idea?
> 
> And since you modded your case, how come u went with 2x120's instead of 4x140's? Or did u order everything before you decided to mod?


I can just compare them to the AP-15's.
- with the Viper, the technical data are nearly same (1900 RPM max, nearly 3 mm/H2O),
- the Apache runs lower on max (1300 RPM) and the Pressure is a bit less (2,64 mm/H2O) - now mine - but will be replaced sometime (latest when I got a ned H60 or H80i)
- the Piranha (my prefered one for next radiator) has 3,04 mm/H2O, a little bit quieter an full load (1900 RPM)
- prices between them nearly the same here with me (AP-15 12€, Apache and Viper 12€, Piranha 13€)

to the front:

4 x 140mm didn't fit, without cutting of the front metal too much. so the 2x 140mm are in regular mounting holes. behind lower 120mm fans is a 2mm thick Bitspower Rad Bracket. upper fans I ordered before modding, and lower 2 fans I ordered after modding, because I wanted same look, and they all had be be very quiet, when no movie or music is playing. Case is directly on my ear position about 50-60cm to left ear on desk.

and one thing is very important. the space between front insite to to mainboard tray must be covered, because otherwise, the 140s interfere to the 120s and other way. now using a new plexi plate - will be soon modded with a RGB illuminated HAF XB logo again - like my first version a few weeks ago.


----------



## kpoeticg

Those fan specs are kind of insane. I wonder if the mmh20 is accurate. I know some/most companies pad their stats, like cooler master did with the sickle flows. I need to do some research on those Apache's. They seem like perfect rad fans


----------



## sascha1102

the Apache (in black or in camouflage) are as 120mm or 140mm available - but 140s are not so good, send mine back at beginning this month and replaced with the noisebblockers) and the Vipers (also 120mm, 140mm and 140mm round) are looking the same - just the Vipers have yellow blades and higher airflow and static pressure. the piranhas look way different but interesting for me - just the blades are not black - they are light grey or so - but them I will paint black, if I deside to order them


----------



## kpoeticg

I don't know from first hand experience but from i've read it's way better to dye rad fans. I've read that painting causes alot of problems with throwing off the balance of the fan. I've also meant to ask in this forum what method people are using to paint their HAF XB's. I don't know what my color scheme's gonna be yet, but since my case is likely gonna end up being at least somewhat modded i'll probly wanna paint some color accents here and there, and i have absolutely no experience with this. I know with the famous "Green Machine" Brian had his professinally powder coated, but i have no intentions of going that extreme. Probly more like the little triangle indentations around the border of the front frame or something on that level.


----------



## sascha1102

Was thinking about painting my hole case in white, but first don't have the materials, for this not the time. much more I spend time in modding little things, that are useful and look nice.

Now I'm going to do my hole case from outside to carbon black with a very thin and flexible car foil. will be here in 2-3 days. yesterday I spent 5 hours with cable managing in the lower area, that you nearly can't see one cable, if side panels are off and you look inside ()pics perhaps later, when rest is done.)

longest time will take to build in RGB LED stripes. a lot of work to solder and shrinking because of 4 wires each side and piece. cable arrived saturday, shrink tubes, electric solder will be here also in 2-3 days. a lot to do. then when inside everything is done, right side panel will get a window, too. left panel becomes perhals an extra little window, that I can see the SSD

now time for bed. have to get up again at 7:30 (now 3:38 A.M.)


----------



## kpoeticg

I'm wondering what type of paint/method i should use if i wanna add some color to this case. Spray paint? Some type of modelling paint?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I'm wondering what type of paint/method i should use if i wanna add some color to this case. Spray paint? Some type of modelling paint?


Will this do?
http://www.mnpctech.com/case-mod-paint-computer-pc-case-mod-how-to.html


----------



## kpoeticg

I actually plan on using their fan grills for the front of my case. It's just all the painting stuff on there including the guides seems to be for metal. I've seen some beautiful mods in this thread where people keep the black front panel but add little bits of their color scheme here and there on the plastic. I'm assuming it's a different process than painting an aluminum chassis like in their guide.


----------



## kpoeticg

Damn the Plastidip tutorial on there is SICK. If i decide to paint the entire chassis that's almost definitely the way i'd go. Maybe i'm overthinking this and because it's just little bits of plastic i'm thinking about painting it's just like a little modelling paint i need. Besides i need to focus on my watercooling setup first anyway. Thank you for that link tho. I wouldn't have found that Plastidip tutorial without it. And that'll be useful in the future


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Damn the Plastidip tutorial on there is SICK. If i decide to paint the entire chassis that's almost definitely the way i'd go. Maybe i'm overthinking this and because it's just little bits of plastic i'm thinking about painting it's just like a little modelling paint i need. Besides i need to focus on my watercooling setup first anyway. Thank you for that link tho. I wouldn't have found that Plastidip tutorial without it. And that'll be useful in the future


Sure. I saw that Plastidip video a while ago, and that seems quite interesting. Might have to try that myself at some point.


----------



## ROUBOS

OK, I just placed my order.

I got the CM HAF XB with extra 2 CoolerMaster 80mm BC Red Case Fans. (for the bottom half)
The extra fans for the bottom might not be needed since I have SSDs, but I guess that as an exhaust under the motherboard it might do some good.

Now for a CPU Cooler I ended up getting the Noctua NH-U12S with an extra NF-F12 PWM fan for push/pull. This fan will be quiet and it will clear my tall Corsair Vengeance.

Thanks everyone who helped out and for their replies to my posts. I learned a lot, and had some interesting feedback regarding air cooling vs water cooling.

My final decision is based on me feeling a lot more comfortable and worry free.
Maybe I'm over exaggerating regarding the trust on the h80i and h100i, but I feel that I don't need to worry about things that might go wrong.
I've sent an ASUS motherboard for RMA and its been two weeks now and the motherboard has not come back yet. Don't want to have to go through this again.

I know the h80i and the h100i would have given me better temps but I don't think its that much of a big deal. I don't overclock so a few degrees more or less will not make too much of a difference. The HAF XB itself will give me great air flow and good temps.

Not going to go through Prime95, or post overclocking numbers on forums etc, and so I don't want to have to worry about firmware or Corsair Link etc.

If it wasn't for the noise the stock fan makes on the 8350 I wouldn't even bother to be honest. So now a quiet CPU Cooler that just works and performs way better than the stock cooler is more than enough.

All up it cost me 230€. (Not a bad birthday present to myself)

Thanks again to all that took their time to reply.

I will be posting pictures of my haf xb once it's setup later this week.


----------



## wthenshaw

ROUBOS: Since you're not overcooking I would advise you to try under volting the cpu, as this (while not hindering performance) will allow you to shed a few more degrees depending how far you get off.


----------



## bond32

Does anyone run thick rads in the XB? I am likely going to go with the corsair 540 when its released however I believe the XSPC RX240 would still fit in the front of the XB with my 7970 still there.


----------



## ROUBOS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> ROUBOS: Since you're not overcooking I would advise you to try under volting the cpu, as this (while not hindering performance) will allow you to shed a few more degrees depending how far you get off.


I've never tried or wanted to try anything like that. I mean I always thought that overclocking takes life off the cpu. Would undervolting it have the same affect?
Well this 8350 says "unlocked" so I guess not. It's there to play around with.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROUBOS*
> 
> I've never tried or wanted to try anything like that. I mean I always thought that overclocking takes life off the cpu. Would undervolting it have the same affect?
> Well this 8350 says "unlocked" so I guess not. It's there to play around with.


Unlocked refers to the multiplier not the voltage. Under volting will not negatively affect your CPU's performance or life span, but will simply allow it to run cooler


----------



## ROUBOS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Unlocked refers to the multiplier not the voltage. Under volting will not negatively affect your CPU's performance or life span, but will simply allow it to run cooler


thanks for the info. Will look into it once I have the HAF XB setup.

Another thought is that I've read about a few people complaining that big heavy air coolers can damage the motherboard since the weight is too much when they are hanging. I guess the HAF XB helps a lot in that regard.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROUBOS*
> 
> thanks for the info. Will look into it once I have the HAF XB setup.
> 
> Another thought is that I've read about a few people complaining that big heavy air coolers can damage the motherboard since the weight is too much when they are hanging. I guess the HAF XB helps a lot in that regard.


I really think people complaining about that either need their heads checked out or just worry too much. They wouldn't get away with selling huge Phanteks like ones if they warped the hell out of your board. I even saw a thread a while back of someone moaning about the same thing...i was worried, until he commented he carried it in the trunk of his car. So yeah if you plan to move your rig around it might damage it more than not having one at all, but i wouldnt worry.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I really think people complaining about that either need their heads checked out or just worry too much. They wouldn't get away with selling huge Phanteks like ones if they warped the hell out of your board. I even saw a thread a while back of someone moaning about the same thing...i was worried, until he commented he carried it in the trunk of his car. So yeah if you plan to move your rig around it might damage it more than not having one at all, but i wouldnt worry.


You're English. It's "Boot of the car" No trunk


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You're English. It's "Boot of the car" No trunk


I actually was gonna change it back but the 'muricans might think that guy had boots big enough for storing computers.


----------



## ROUBOS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I really think people complaining about that either need their heads checked out or just worry too much. They wouldn't get away with selling huge Phanteks like ones if they warped the hell out of your board. I even saw a thread a while back of someone moaning about the same thing...i was worried, until he commented he carried it in the trunk of his car. So yeah if you plan to move your rig around it might damage it more than not having one at all, but i wouldnt worry.


yes I know, I think I've ran into that forum post myself.
unreal what people do to their systems.

check this out. Went to a friend's place to install some new ram and an SSD for him and look at the condition of his HAF. 
I was shocked. You should have seen the inside.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROUBOS*
> 
> yes I know, I think I've ran into that forum post myself.
> unreal what people do to their systems.
> 
> check this out. Went to a friend's place to install some new ram and an SSD for him and look at the condition of his HAF.
> I was shocked. You should have seen the inside.


Its time like this where i think the system builder police should come and impound their rig and assign them an Acer notebook. Forever.


----------



## ROUBOS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Its time like this where i think the system builder police should come and impound their rig and assign them an Acer notebook. Forever.


LOL


----------



## spaniardunited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Does anyone run thick rads in the XB? I am likely going to go with the corsair 540 when its released however I believe the XSPC RX240 would still fit in the front of the XB with my 7970 still there.


Depends on which card ... my Sapphire Vapor-X 7950 is 275mm in length, I had placed a Corsair H50 (27mm) in front of it with a 25mm fan attached and had maybe 2-3mm of clearance ... it was very close. So 52mm fan and rad plus maybe 3mm clearance.

Now I may be a little off in my measurements ... Cooler Master states max GPU length of 334mm minus my 275mm GPU should theoretically leave 59mm of space to work with for rad ... just barely enough, in theory, to slide in an RX240. My stated measurements may or may not be from longest point to longest point, but one would hope so.

*Edit* I _may_ have used a 27mm fan in my H50 testing ... I honestly can't remember if I still had stock fan attached or not, but I want to say I did. This would put my calculations closer to the theoretical space at 54mm rad/fan and 3mm clearance for total of 57mm.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROUBOS*
> 
> yes I know, I think I've ran into that forum post myself.
> unreal what people do to their systems.
> 
> check this out. Went to a friend's place to install some new ram and an SSD for him and look at the condition of his HAF.
> I was shocked. You should have seen the inside.












Needs some routine maintenance and/or an air filter in his room


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I actually was gonna change it back but the 'muricans might think that guy had boots big enough for storing computers.


Careful now







you'll go too far and someone will get butthurt


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Its time like this where i think the system builder police should come and impound their rig and assign them an Acer notebook. Forever.


LOL! I am currently building a new machine for a cousin in his old case. When I opened it every thing was covered about like that intake. YUCK! took me quite a while to clean that mess up...


----------



## kpoeticg

I dremeled out the the front mesh/honeycomb area so i can fit either a ut60/monsta/or rx280 up front. I think the thickest i've seen some1 use is a ut45. I've seen some people's measurements with 7970's and similar length nvidia's that seem to suggest u could fit a 60mm rad but i don't know if i'd try it. It's not hard to mod the front panel to mount it externally tho


----------



## kpoeticg

Sorry i meant to quote...
Originally Posted by bond32 View Post

Does anyone run thick rads in the XB? I am likely going to go with the corsair 540 when its released however I believe the XSPC RX240 would still fit in the front of the XB with my 7970 still there.

I hit reply instead


----------



## kpoeticg

I REALLY wanna stick a Monsta up front but I'm not sure if the design of it will make the side with the connections stick out and make my front setup look uneven. Whereas the RX series doesn't seem to be designed like that so the rad and fans will be flush


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I REALLY wanna stick a Monsta up front but I'm not sure if the design of it will make the side with the connections stick out and make my front setup look uneven. Whereas the RX series doesn't seem to be designed like that so the rad and fans will be flush


Rads don't have a particular direction for airflow. This gives you the practicality of installing it in different ways.

A Monsta is out of the question imho unless you're prepared to do some serious modification. If you're set on a Monsta rad, get a different case. Ive had a 240, three 360s, and three 480 Monsta rads. These things are super thick (86mm), so be prepared to mod or make some changes. Heck, my last 480 barely cleared the top of my 900D w/ one bank of fans.

i would recommend a 35-45mm thick rad for the front. Other then that, if you're dead set on a Monsta, stick in the back like I did with my last Monsta 480









Btw, what are you cooling? A guide: for each core one 120x120x35 rad will cool sufficiently. Ie: cpu and gpu, you can get respectable temps with a single 240x120x35 rad. I would go with a couple of rads: a 45mm thick 240 for the front and a 120 for the rear.


----------



## kpoeticg

I've already modded a little bit. BTW I love what you did with your rig. I couldn't comment when you were showing it cuz i read it like 2 months later but, good ****!!!

I already took out the filter/mesh and dremeled out the honeycomb part. So right now the front panel has a big open window. I might've just gone with no front panel but i really like the way it looks so i'm trying to keep as much of it as possible. Right now all the honeycomb's gone and there's just a thin border just thick enough so i can try to keep the little holes where the wire mesh clips into it. So the Monsta would be mounted on the front.

I'm building a fresh rig around this so i don't have specific's yet. My original plan has been i7 4770k + Maximus VI Formula. But I thought for sure the Formula would be out by now. If Ivy Bridge-E is gonna come out soon after the Formula's released, I'm gonna go x79 and probly 4820k or 4930k.

I'll have either a 7970 or 7990 in the loop at the beginning, but i will definitely be adding at least one more, if not 2 more over time.

As for cooling...as of right now I'm planning on using an Apogee Drive II and a Bitspower Multi-Z 150 res.
I'd like my front rad setup to be 2 x internal 140mm fans pull -> external mounted Monsta 280 -> 2 x 140mm fans push -> filter's -> nice looking fan grills (prob MNPCTech Overkill's)
I wanna use either a Monsta or UT60 120 in the rear or maybe drill out some more holes and try a 140.
I'm gonna use a Silverstone FP58 in a front bay so i don't need the 2.5" drive bays. I may try to mount whatever rad i can fit there either intaking or exhausting through the floor like Brian did in the Green Machine, Just much smaller so i can keep all my front bays. Like a 180 or 140 or 200 or whatever will fit without causing issue's.

THIS IS my first mod and my first watercooling setup as i've said a few times over the past few days. So i am absolutely open to suggestions from people with experience. It would be much appreciated. My issue i was saying with the Monsta earlier is how the side comes out a little bit where the ports are. And i really have no idea if it could look clean mounted on the front with the fans and grills mounted on it with that little extension sticking out the side of it, if you follow what i'm saying.


----------



## kpoeticg

I kept the the holes for the wire mesh in case after i'm finished i want to close up the space from the fan grills to the front panel with some modder's mesh. It depends on what it looks like without it. I basically bought this case with all intentions of using it for my first modding and first watercooling project. I have no experience, and all my choices are purely from research. If anything i've listed sounds like it wouldn't work out for some reason or i've made a bad pick for a particular component, you would be helping me by letting me know!

Also, i need to pick my fans. I ordered Noctua NF-F12's the same day i ordered the case, and i still might have the opportunity to use em on the rear radiator. It seems like 140 rad fans are a little more scarce. I'd especially like the 2 that are in push to be visually appealing since the rad, fans, and grill are gonna be sticking out the front of my case.

It looks like a 360 rad could be mounted out front if i wanted to cut more out of the front panel and cut out the metal rad mount and buy/build my own. But i feel like a 280 is close enough considering i'd like to keep the front panel window frame intact.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've already modded a little bit. BTW I love what you did with your rig. I couldn't comment when you were showing it cuz i read it like 2 months later but, good ****!!!
> 
> I already took out the filter/mesh and dremeled out the honeycomb part. So right now the front panel has a big open window. I might've just gone with no front panel but i really like the way it looks so i'm trying to keep as much of it as possible. Right now all the honeycomb's gone and there's just a thin border just thick enough so i can try to keep the little holes where the wire mesh clips into it. So the Monsta would be mounted on the front.
> 
> I'm building a fresh rig around this so i don't have specific's yet. My original plan has been i7 4770k + Maximus VI Formula. But I thought for sure the Formula would be out by now. If Ivy Bridge-E is gonna come out soon after the Formula's released, I'm gonna go x79 and probly 4820k or 4930k.
> 
> I'll have either a 7970 or 7990 in the loop at the beginning, but i will definitely be adding at least one more, if not 2 more over time.
> 
> As for cooling...as of right now I'm planning on using an Apogee Drive II and a Bitspower Multi-Z 150 res.
> I'd like my front rad setup to be 2 x internal 140mm fans pull -> external mounted Monsta 280 -> 2 x 140mm fans push -> filter's -> nice looking fan grills (prob MNPCTech Overkill's)
> I wanna use either a Monsta or UT60 120 in the rear or maybe drill out some more holes and try a 140.
> I'm gonna use a Silverstone FP58 in a front bay so i don't need the 2.5" drive bays. I may try to mount whatever rad i can fit there either intaking or exhausting through the floor like Brian did in the Green Machine, Just much smaller so i can keep all my front bays. Like a 180 or 140 or 200 or whatever will fit without causing issue's.
> 
> THIS IS my first mod and my first watercooling setup as i've said a few times over the past few days. So i am absolutely open to suggestions from people with experience. It would be much appreciated. My issue i was saying with the Monsta earlier is how the side comes out a little bit where the ports are. And i really have no idea if it could look clean mounted on the front with the fans and grills mounted on it with that little extension sticking out the side of it, if you follow what i'm saying
> 
> 
> .


Cooling an lga2011 shouldn't be that challenging along with a couple of Tahitis. I've had both in the past so a simple loop would help. Cards are long, especially the mammoth 7990. For first timers in water, always start off with something simple. Once you get a bit of experience start going with the more advance/complex loops and eventually to modding. Well, good luck and post some pics of how it went


----------



## kpoeticg

The reason I originally decided to mod the front panel and mount my rad externally was because 7970's and 7990's run long depending which one i get. Also if i end up with a 2011 there's a chance i'll be using an e-atx board since alot of the good x79's are e-atx. Then once i decided to cut out that window i figured i might as well take advantage of the extra space i made myself and figured a Monsta 280 would be the way to go. Do you think it's a bad idea. All i can do right now is try to picture it in my head with my caliper. It seems like the front panel window to the case is about 35-38mm so as long as i can fit it through the window it won't look as top heavy. Is the Monsta worth the extra 20mm compared to the UT60?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> The reason I originally decided to mod the front panel and mount my rad externally was because 7970's and 7990's run long depending which one i get. Also if i end up with a 2011 there's a chance i'll be using an e-atx board since alot of the good x79's are e-atx. Then once i decided to cut out that window i figured i might as well take advantage of the extra space i made myself and figured a Monsta 280 would be the way to go. Do you think it's a bad idea. All i can do right now is try to picture it in my head with my caliper. It seems like the front panel window to the case is about 35-38mm so as long as i can fit it through the window it won't look as top heavy. Is the Monsta worth the extra 20mm compared to the UT60?


Monsta is 86mm thick so as long as it clears your good. So you're cutting a hole in the front panel to pass through the Monsta?


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah i already cut it. The front mesh and filter are off. And I cut out all the plastic honeycomb so it's one big open window


----------



## kpoeticg

So the Monsta would be mounted where the stock front fans are mounted. There's already mounts there for 140's so i figure a 280 shouldn't be an issue. And the Monsta would stick out through the window that i cut which was manufactured to house 120mm or 140mm fans so I don't think that would be an issue. I'll have 2 fans on the inside of the chassis where most people mount their front rad. And on the other side of the rad i'll have 2 more fans with filters and grills. The border for the part that i cut out sticks out about 35mm from the chassis already, so that should cut down how bulky the rad looks sticking out the front panel. I just don't know if the side of the NexXxos rads where the ports are will make it all look lopsided. I want it to be like the 2 grills and fans looking flush with the radiator and the window that i cut. If that makes sense...


----------



## kpoeticg

I think I'm gonna go to sleep now, but if u could let me know one thing so i can check back in the morning i'd appreciate it....

On a 240mm Monsta for instance, how much further does the end of the radiator extend beyond the 240mm. The angled end piece where the 6 ports are, if you have a Monsta where you are now, if you could measure how many mm or inches that end adds to the length of the rad I would truly appreciate it. That part's my only issue that makes me unsure if i should go with a NexXxos or maybe an XSPC RX or Black Ice GTX. I'll probly stick around for another 20 minutes or so to see if you respond. But I'll definitely check back here when I wake up. So if you could give me that info it would help me out alot! Thanx


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I think I'm gonna go to sleep now, but if u could let me know one thing so i can check back in the morning i'd appreciate it....
> 
> On a 240mm Monsta for instance, how much further does the end of the radiator extend beyond the 240mm. The angled end piece where the 6 ports are, if you have a Monsta where you are now, if you could measure how many mm or inches that end adds to the length of the rad I would truly appreciate it. That part's my only issue that makes me unsure if i should go with a NexXxos or maybe an XSPC RX or Black Ice GTX. I'll probly stick around for another 20 minutes or so to see if you respond. But I'll definitely check back here when I wake up. So if you could give me that info it would help me out alot! Thanx


I don't have one anymore but I know the BI is a bit longer on both tanks. One thing, the plug on the end tank and the two on the front tank add 3-5mm of thickness each. These plugs got in the way sometimes but I guess that's why alphacool made the end tanks a bit shorter compared to other brands.

I would go with the RX or the SR1 series since they don't have to deal w/ the plugs on the end tanks.


----------



## kpoeticg

Thanx i didn't consider that either. Lookin at all the specs on FrozenCPU it seems all the good 280's are around 320 in length and all the good 240's are around 280 in length. I think that window's only around 280. So I'm gonna have to measure it when i get back to my apartment tomorrow and take it from there. It seems like all the reviews and tests i've seen the RX, Monsta, and UT60 were always the 3 best. I don't remember where the SR1 rated, so maybe I'll go with the RX240 in the front. I'm just trying to get as much cooling area as possible since there's very limited space to put rads in the HAF XB, I figured maybe getting extra thickness on the front rad can make up for it. I also need to figure out if i can fit a 120 Monsta in push pull on the rear mount or if the Apogee Drive II will get in the way. Then maybe I'll wait til i get a 2nd Tahiti to put a 3rd rad where the 2.5" drive cage is so i can start off with a simpler loop and add an extra component to it once i have a better grasp of it.

Thanx for your help brotha. I appreciate it!!


----------



## wthenshaw

Look what I picked up from the car boot sale this morning (don't know if you Americans have them though). For those of you with good eyes you shall see that yes the lot (Sinclair ZX Spectrum+2, Light gun, Joystick and 26 games) cost a mere £5.

The whole set is in excellent condition, what a bargain! I do love these boot sales; not so long ago i picked up 2 SNES consoles and 4 games for £15

Poor quality phone photos due to pure laziness, my camera is right beside me! Oh well, maybe when I'm home from my Dad's I'll take some glamour shots.



To my surprise the thing booted right up, enjoyed a couple 8 bit games before hitting the inevitable:


----------



## kpoeticg

We have yard sales. Never heard of a car boot sale. I'm assuming it's like a yard sale out of the trunk of your car?


----------



## wthenshaw

Well, not exactly.

Imagine a large field where a large number of people from all areas drive to, park their cars in rows and load their goods either onto fold or table or straight out of the boots of their cars, or trunks to you

You find a lot of bargains there


----------



## kpoeticg

I see. Sounds alot like a flea market/swap meet


----------



## wthenshaw

Similar concept.


----------



## WOOKZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Rads don't have a particular direction for airflow. This gives you the practicality of installing it in different ways.
> 
> A Monsta is out of the question imho unless you're prepared to do some serious modification. If you're set on a Monsta rad, get a different case. Ive had a 240, three 360s, and three 480 Monsta rads. These things are super thick (86mm), so be prepared to mod or make some changes. Heck, my last 480 barely cleared the top of my 900D w/ one bank of fans.
> 
> i would recommend a 35-45mm thick rad for the front. Other then that, if you're dead set on a Monsta, stick in the back like I did with my last Monsta 480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, what are you cooling? A guide: for each core one 120x120x35 rad will cool sufficiently. Ie: cpu and gpu, you can get respectable temps with a single 240x120x35 rad. I would go with a couple of rads: a 45mm thick 240 for the front and a 120 for the rear.


Wermad is 100% correct the amount of room left to play with if a 60mm rad is attached to the front of this case is 24.2 mm with a 6900 series card installed so I would imagine if one was
to use the 7900 series card it would leave even less room than that .So this being said were someone to use a push /pull configuration they would have to use a 12 mm fan setup inside the case side of the rad as no more room would remain.Using a rad fatter than that on the front ,would only allow one set of fans being fitted and more than likely the grill and front assembly would have to be heavily modded to accommodate "just my two cents worth" .


----------



## wermad

^^^Looks like he's going to stick in the front after modding the front panel. I've never seen a rad mounted externally in the front (fans yes, rads no). I'm eager to see pics of the monsta rad sticking out the front of an XB







. Should be very interesting


----------



## kpoeticg

I'm eager to put it all together. I'm just taking my time picking out all the components cuz I'm new to watercooling. And i have to decide if i wanna use a 240 rad and keep the window borders intact or use a 280 and dremel out some more of the front panel for the end tanks. Also if the extra bulkiness of the Monsta sticking out the front is worth the extra cooling area compared to using an RX or UT60.


----------



## kpoeticg

And i'll definitely update with pictures as it comes along. Right now i just have a dremeled out front window. I'd like to order my rad tomorrow, I just got some decisions to make first. If anybody can chime in if the Monsta's worth the extra 23mm it would help. Martinsliquidlab only tests up to the UT60 and it seems to come out on top of most tests. I can't really find much info about personal experiences of the Monsta's superiority over the UT60

And TTL & Linus only really give unboxings and comments about the appearance and build quality.


----------



## excaka

how do you undervolt? i have a 3820 and a sabertooth x79.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> And i'll definitely update with pictures as it comes along. Right now i just have a dremeled out front window. I'd like to order my rad tomorrow, I just got some decisions to make first. If anybody can chime in if the Monsta's worth the extra 23mm it would help. Martinsliquidlab only tests up to the UT60 and it seems to come out on top of most tests. I can't really find much info about personal experiences of the Monsta's superiority over the UT60
> 
> And TTL & Linus only really give unboxings and comments about the appearance and build quality.


I'm in the same boat I guess. Let us know what you find. All I found were Martins tests like you stated. They also showed the swiftech performing very well which may be the one I go with.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excaka*
> 
> how do you undervolt? i have a 3820 and a sabertooth x79.


In the bios where you would normally raise the voltage when overclocking you knock it down a little, stress test it for stability, push it a bit more, keep stressing untill you find the lowest safe voltage. If you get blue screens then your cpu isn't getting enough voltage to function correctly


----------



## sascha1102

After all my orders have received, I could go on with my case last week. today, the complete outside became a black carbon look ( right side panel a bit later, because first I must cut out the hole for a window)

Picture 1: behind the SSD is the cutted front PCB with just the Audio out for my 2nd speaker system, that is directly unter my TV
Picture 4 upper arrow: hidden board / bios speaker, lower arrow: IR remote receiver for my forthcoming RGB stripes (going after Ramsey's manual - http://www.overclock.net/t/1246458/easy-cheap-led-case-lighting/140)
  

  

my 2 fan controlers and the 2 bay Antec Veris Media Display went all outside the case. I builded a box, where they are in. all cables I rooted out through last right ventilation hole in bottom. the 2-pin temp sensors I extended with a few front panel extension cables - works good.
  

to separate the airflow in upper and lower area, I cutted a new plexi plate, without it, airflow is worse, because it goes all across. Didn't go on with it, because thinking of doing a new self illmuinated HAF XB logo (as aI did in first try a few weeks ago) into it with red LEDs. The other LED stripes are flexibel in colour change. If it won't be doable good enough, there just comes on a black foil.


in the inside onto the board I cleared all cables, the best way I could. all cables became black. Sata, PWR, RESET, USB 2 header cables all routed on left side through a enlarged cotout in the mainboard tray.
as you see through the plexi plate, front lower area is completely cable free. routed all cables between HDD cage, ODDs and PWR supply - very clean now (took me one day just for cable routing)


with the RGB LED stripes I will begin next week, until all of the rest is done. will take a while, because each side of the strips has to be soldered 4 times. here all the stuff you would need there for


----------



## RW2112

Looking good Sascha!


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> Looking good Sascha!


Thx


----------



## kpoeticg

I love that u built an external box that looks like a stereo for ur extra fan controllers and multimedia stuff. That looks awesome


----------



## CptAsian

Very impressive!


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I love that u built an external box that looks like a stereo for ur extra fan controllers and multimedia stuff. That looks awesome


oh, thanks, is a very simple build. just a wooden botten plate (16mm thick), fixed the lower fan controler with power glue at bottom side. then glued the 2nd fan controler onto it. one side panel with power tape onto the side. the media player then taped in. then the right side panel with power tape. the rear is complete open to get to the connectors. top is just laying onto the top unit between side panels (side panels are 4mm higher that top fits exaxt between). at last black foil onto the sides and top. took me about 60 minutes. last thing was my replacement external dvd burner onto the right side. need this one just for installations. watching movies or burning with internal dvd burners at rear (when watching films, you don't hear the drive, as when it was in front)


----------



## kpoeticg

I was wondering why u were showing us pictures of your stereo before i read through it. It might've been a simple build but it's an elegant solution to more 5.25 bays. Because it looks just like a stereo it fits right in. Seriously good stuff!!!


----------



## kpoeticg

Does anybody know if any 140mm rad fans exist that are comparable to nf-f12's or GT ap-15's? I measured my window and it seems like a 280 Monsta could in fact fit through the window. So i just need to figure out if i can find a set of fans that'll make the 280 Monsta worth getting


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Does anybody know if any 140mm rad fans exist that are comparable to nf-f12's or GT ap-15's? I measured my window and it seems like a 280 Monsta could in fact fit through the window. So i just need to figure out if i can find a set of fans that'll make the 280 Monsta worth getting


akasa viper 140


----------



## kpoeticg

Nice. Sascha recommended those too, but it didn't seem like he was using them for watercooling. Sweet, I'm gonna try em out. Thank you!!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Nice. Sascha recommended those too, but it didn't seem like he was using them for watercooling. Sweet, I'm gonna try em out. Thank you!!


How does 3mm h20 sound..


----------



## kpoeticg

It sounds too good to be true =P. That's why i ask here instead of just going of Manufacturer Specs =D


----------



## kpoeticg

It seems like alot of manufacturers pad their specs, that's why I figure it's better to ask in here then just go off the highest mmH20 spec i can find online. But u guys both recommended em so that's good for me. I'm gonna give em a shot


----------



## kpoeticg

Any recommendations on a 2nd set with led's and "ok" static pressure? I'd put the Viper's inside the chassis in pull and put the led fans on the outside of the radiator with grills on them in push. I know people say not to mix, but martin from martinsliquidlab says that's just a myth. And he runs more tests than anyone i know of.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Any recommendations on a 2nd set with led's and "ok" static pressure? I'd put the Viper's inside the chassis in pull and put the led fans on the outside of the radiator with grills on them in push. I know people say not to mix, but martin from martinsliquidlab says that's just a myth. And he runs more tests than anyone i know of.


R4s a bit dated but they do push a ton of air:
Quote:


> Specifications:
> 
> Dimension (W / H / D) 120*120*25mm
> Voltage 12VDC
> Current (Ampere) 0.35A
> Input (Watt) 4.2W± 10%
> Speed (R.P.M.) 2000 R.P.M.
> Air Flow (CFM) 69 CFM
> Air pressure (mmH2O) 3.04 mmH2O
> Fan Noise Level (dB-A) 19 dB-A
> Weight 116 g
> Bearing Type Long Life Sleeve
> Fan Life Expectancy 50,000 hours
> Connector 3 pin
> Screws 4 pcs
> 3 to 4 pin Adapter 1 pcs


They come in red, blue, and green led(s). You can also lower their voltage very low (~2v) with a controller. I'm running 27 green led ones in my current 900D build. Though, the led(s) are *not* that bright and at full blast (~2k rpm) they will be a bit noisy. I'm running all of mine at 5v.


----------



## kpoeticg

I've heard the the R4's were one of the fan's that were known for "padded" specs. And i need 140's for a 280 rad. And i'll def have some sort of fan controller on there.


----------



## kpoeticg

Although "Not too bright LED's" is probly what i'm looking for. And if i have the Viper's in pull it might make up for any padded specs of the R4's in push. Do they only come in 120 though? I'd prefer 140 fans if possible


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Any recommendations on a 2nd set with led's and "ok" static pressure? I'd put the Viper's inside the chassis in pull and put the led fans on the outside of the radiator with grills on them in push. I know people say not to mix, but martin from martinsliquidlab says that's just a myth. And he runs more tests than anyone i know of.


The Viper's as pull fans is a good choice. My brother is using a Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 280mm in his system. he first wanted the way like you. outside led fans and inside no led fans. outside he first used the Prolimatec Vortex Aluminium Series (red or greed LEDs) as push and also the Viper's as pull. The statis pressure with the Prolimatec is on full load just 1,8 mm H2O and was for that thick radiator a bit to low. Then he switched as push fans to the Viper's too (so 4x 140mm Vipers) and builded in a few RGB LEDs into his case - he has now a yellow theme and therefor it was perfect in his opinion.

I'm using the 120mm Apache (model before Viper) on my H60 - but they are a bit lower than the Vipers (yellow fan blades doesn't fit to my system)


----------



## kpoeticg

I'd probly dye the blades depending on the color scheme i go with. Maybe i'll use em in both push and pull and use an acrylic shroud with some led's in that instead.


----------



## kpoeticg

And here's where i'm mounting my rad for those wondering. The cables u see on the inside are from my old pc. I'm just using that in there to get a visual of what it'll all look like. And I'm not done Grinding and Filing the window yet....


----------



## kpoeticg

There's like 34.5mm from the border to the metal frame where the rad would mount, That's why i'm thinking the Monsta might not make it look "TOOO" top heavy.


----------



## spaniardunited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I know people say not to mix, but martin from martinsliquidlab says that's just a myth. And he runs more tests than anyone i know of.


Any link to this by chance? I've been thinking about this too and would love to know if it is _Myth Busted_ or if you really should use same fans for push/pull.


----------



## kpoeticg

I'm gonna have to try to remember. I don't have it bookmarked buy I'll "TRY" to remember what I was searching for when i stumbled on the conversation. I think it was in some thread in this forum where he was talking about it.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> Any link to this by chance? I've been thinking about this too and would love to know if it is _Myth Busted_ or if you really should use same fans for push/pull.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1376811/corsair-sp120-quiet-edition-vs-noctua-nf-f12/30


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:
Originally Posted by Paps.pt View Post

Martin, in your opinion would it be ok to use the Noctua nf-f12 in pull and a gt15 in push on a 40mm thick high fpi radiator?

Absolutely, I encourage mixing of fans and have done it many times. The mixing fan phobia generate by forum members is really just another forum myth by users not knowing. I have yet to see any testing to show it being a problem. Actually I have found mixing two different fans to be a benefit at times. When testing the H220 I found two AP15s plus two Helix to be a great match. The helix alone seemed to have a little harmonic under pressure in push only that goes away and smooths out when the GTs were added. Also anytime you mix like fan speeds you can get rpm harmonics so having fans at speeds that are a few hundred off is a good thing.

Noctua even does mixing of fans and speeds on their NH-D14.

While it may not make sense to mix 5000rpm Deltas with 1200rpm yates, I sure wouldn't worry about 500rpm differences particularly when resistance like a radiator is keeping air flows well below either fans max air flow rate. Mixing fans is a good thing..smile.gif


----------



## kpoeticg

Can't believe i found it that fast =]


----------



## kpoeticg

So Sascha, ur brother has been having great results with the Viper's in cooling performance? I'm just dbl checking cuz between you, your brother, and wethenshaw i'm pretty much sold. I'll probly order them tomorrow with my rad. I'm just gonna take the night debating myself to death about Monsta vs UT60 and if the extra thickness in cooling area is worth the extra bulkiness sticking out the front of my case.


----------



## chetanzcool

New to the HAF XB , just got it a couple of days back. This is a massive thread gone through it a couple of times, so I might be asking questions that may have been answered, so please be patient







.

This is what I plan :

CPU : Core i7 4770K or the Core i5 4670K

GPU : Asus GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 ( Dimensions 10.7 " x 5.2 " x 1.6 " Inch )

Motherboard : Asus Maximux VI Gene

My CPU watercooling plans are what I am concerned about (I cannot MOD the case or very minimal case modding / which doesn't disturb it visually (WAF at stake for modding, hence like to avoid it).

From Top to bottom based on priority and answers I get.

1. NZXT Kraken X60 - Push Pull Configuration (Will my GPU fit in ?)
2. NZXT Kraken X60 - Pull configuration (Will my GPU fit in ? as the 140 MM fan still needs to go behind the radiator)
3. Corsair H100i - Push Pull Configuration (Will my GPU fit in?)
4. Corsair H100i - Pull only configuration (Last option !)

Looking forward to your responses, will post pics as soon as build is ready !


----------



## kpoeticg

H100i push pull will fit as long as ur push is mounted externally


----------



## kpoeticg

What's the rad dimensions on the Kraken?


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chetanzcool*
> 
> New to the HAF XB , just got it a couple of days back. This is a massive thread gone through it a couple of times, so I might be asking questions that may have been answered, so please be patient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This is what I plan :
> 
> CPU : Core i7 4770K or the Core i5 4670K
> 
> GPU : Asus GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 ( Dimensions 10.7 " x 5.2 " x 1.6 " Inch )
> 
> Motherboard : Asus Maximux VI Gene
> 
> My CPU watercooling plans are what I am concerned about (I cannot MOD the case or very minimal case modding / which doesn't disturb it visually (WAF at stake for modding, hence like to avoid it).
> 
> From Top to bottom based on priority and answers I get.
> 
> 1. NZXT Kraken X60 - Push Pull Configuration (Will my GPU fit in ?)
> 2. NZXT Kraken X60 - Pull configuration (Will my GPU fit in ? as the 140 MM fan still needs to go behind the radiator)
> 3. Corsair H100i - Push Pull Configuration (Will my GPU fit in?)
> 4. Corsair H100i - Pull only configuration (Last option !)
> 
> Looking forward to your responses, will post pics as soon as build is ready !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> What's the rad dimensions on the Kraken?


138.4 x 27.0 x 312.5mm

yes it will fit in any one of those configurations so long as you mount the push fans outside the case between the front panel and case.....you will have to mod the front panel and break off the little tabs to make the 140's fit.


----------



## kpoeticg

Exactly what he said


----------



## chetanzcool

NZXT Kraken X60 Radiator Dimensions 138.4 (W) x 312.5 (H) x 27.0 (D) mm .

Thanks for the Quick reply.

So the current suggestion is H100i push pull , with push mounted externally . This means I wouldn't need any mods and the from panel will fit in ?

Also between H100i push pull & NZXT Kraken X60 - Pull configuration which is the better of the 2.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chetanzcool*
> 
> New to the HAF XB , just got it a couple of days back. This is a massive thread gone through it a couple of times, so I might be asking questions that may have been answered, so please be patient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This is what I plan :
> 
> CPU : Core i7 4770K or the Core i5 4670K
> 
> GPU : Asus GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 ( Dimensions 10.7 " x 5.2 " x 1.6 " Inch )
> 
> Motherboard : Asus Maximux VI Gene
> 
> My CPU watercooling plans are what I am concerned about (I cannot MOD the case or very minimal case modding / which doesn't disturb it visually (WAF at stake for modding, hence like to avoid it).
> 
> From Top to bottom based on priority and answers I get.
> 
> 1. NZXT Kraken X60 - Push Pull Configuration (Will my GPU fit in ?)
> 2. NZXT Kraken X60 - Pull configuration (Will my GPU fit in ? as the 140 MM fan still needs to go behind the radiator)
> 3. Corsair H100i - Push Pull Configuration (Will my GPU fit in?)
> 4. Corsair H100i - Pull only configuration (Last option !)
> 
> Looking forward to your responses, will post pics as soon as build is ready !
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> What's the rad dimensions on the Kraken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 138.4 x 27.0 x 312.5mm
> 
> yes it will fit in any one of those configurations so long as you mount the push fans outside the case between the front panel and case.....you will have to mod the front panel and break off the little tabs to make the 140's fit.
Click to expand...

copy that. it will fit in push/pull with 25mm thick fans.
the radiator is the same as from the Corsair H110, just with a different space between the middle mountign holes. one model has 15mm and the other 20mm. but both will fit in, because the mounting holes in the front are not round, but oval.


----------



## kpoeticg

It's not hard to make the 140's fit in push pull. The tabs literally just snap off and have no negative effect when it's done. Besides that i cant recommend one or the other.


----------



## chetanzcool

Excellent ,

So with my GPU : Asus GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 ( Dimensions 10.7 " x 5.2 " x 1.6 " Inch )

I am now looking at the below options, please correct if I am mistaken or misunderstood

1. NZXT Kraken X60 - Push Pull Configuration : GPU will fit but need to break the tabs off the front panel , but the front panel can still be put on? would I need to tape it?
3. Corsair H100i - Push Pull Configuration : GPU will fit , no tabs need to be broken.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yes both will work. And the tabs aren't about ur GPU. They make 140's fit where the stock 120's are mounted. It was originally meant to be this way but there was an error in manufacturing. Snapping off those front tabs just fixes the error.


----------



## kpoeticg

You won't need to tape anything. It doesn't affect your front panel connecting to the chassis


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chetanzcool*
> 
> NZXT Kraken X60 Radiator Dimensions 138.4 (W) x 312.5 (H) x 27.0 (D) mm .
> 
> Thanks for the Quick reply.
> 
> So the current suggestion is H100i push pull , with push mounted externally . This means I wouldn't need any mods and the from panel will fit in ?
> 
> Also between H100i push pull & NZXT Kraken X60 - Pull configuration which is the better of the 2.


the little modding is done in a few seconds, just need a knive or just break the little plastic area out with your hands.
if you look obove right side on all pictures at fitrst site ramsey uploaded a pic (Nov, 23, 2012), where you can see, what to break out.

then you can go with the kraken x60. perhaps you can also go with the H110 from Corsair - is cheaper, just the 3 way fan controler is not included. but this controller from NZXT is very crappy. also here the fans must be exchenged, because extremely loud. (the corsair ones are loud too, but not so much).

the H100i is very good and the link software is after the last update very good to use.

if you don't want to "mod" anything at the case, you can go with the H100i, otherwise both 280mm versions will be good for you.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> So Sascha, ur brother has been having great results with the Viper's in cooling performance? I'm just dbl checking cuz between you, your brother, and wethenshaw i'm pretty much sold. I'll probly order them tomorrow with my rad. I'm just gonna take the night debating myself to death about Monsta vs UT60 and if the extra thickness in cooling area is worth the extra bulkiness sticking out the front of my case.


yes he is, was last weekend at my parents and visited him too (wanted to see his new build) - a bit. He told me that since 4 weeks it runs perfect with top cooling results and absolute stabel


----------



## kpoeticg

NICE!! Thanks for responding. I'm sold on the Vipers. I hope it's not an issue to dye the blades on em if i go with an ROG board. Now i just need to decide on my Monsta vs UT60/RX280 dilemma. I'm probly gonna go with the Monsta. I just don't want it to look foolish. I'm pretty positive i could make a 60mm look clean. I'm borderline how the Monsta will look. Cuz I'm adding fans, grills, and filters, and maybe a shroud to add led's. That's alot of thickness on top of the Monsta...


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> the little modding is done in a few seconds, just need a knive or just break the little plastic area out with your hands.
> if you look obove right side on all pictures at fitrst site ramsey uploaded a pic (Nov, 23, 2012), where you can see, what to break out.
> 
> then you can go with the kraken x60. perhaps you can also go with the H110 from Corsair - is cheaper, just the 3 way fan controler is not included. but this controller from NZXT is very crappy. also here the fans must be exchenged, because extremely loud. (the corsair ones are loud too, but not so much).
> 
> the H100i is very good and the link software is after the last update very good to use.
> 
> if you don't want to "mod" anything at the case, you can go with the H100i, otherwise both 280mm versions will be good for you.


Correct me if I'm wrong but the h100i is a 240 radiator with two 120mm fans...the kraken x60 is a 280 with two 140mm fans....

As you said there is a picture of the tabs that need to be broken off ( it is not the tabs that hold the panel to the case) they are just on the inside of the panel.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chetanzcool*
> 
> Excellent ,
> 
> So with my GPU : Asus GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 ( Dimensions 10.7 " x 5.2 " x 1.6 " Inch )
> 
> I am now looking at the below options, please correct if I am mistaken or misunderstood
> 
> 1. NZXT Kraken X60 - Push Pull Configuration : GPU will fit but need to break the tabs off the front panel , but the front panel can still be put on? would I need to tape it?
> 3. Corsair H100i - Push Pull Configuration : GPU will fit , no tabs need to be broken.


Performance wise many people have achieved better temps with the kraken...


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but the h100i is a 240 radiator with two 120mm fans...the kraken x60 is a 280 with two 140mm fans....
> 
> As you said there is a picture of the tabs that need to be broken off ( it is not the tabs that hold the panel to the case) they are just on the inside of the panel.


Yes the h100i is a 240, Sascha mentioned about using the h110 if he takes the tabs off. The H110 is a dual 140


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yes the h100i is a 240, Sascha mentioned about using the h110 if he takes the tabs off. The H110 is a dual 140


Personally i wouldn't consider the h110 as there will probably be a h110i soon enough


----------



## kalidae

Hi guys! Been following this thread for almost a month now and it convinced me to buy this case for my new build that I just finished (kind of finished). I still need to get a new psu that supports crossfire and another 7870 and ill finish it off with a custom water loop...which I may have a couple questions about..

Can I join?







[/URL]


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalidae*
> 
> Hi guys! Been following this thread for almost a month now and it convinced me to buy this case for my new build that I just finished (kind of finished). I still need to get a new psu that supports crossfire and another 7870 and ill finish it off with a custom water loop...which I may have a couple questions about..
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Nice rig! Ask away about water loops or search the water cooling threads for ideas....what PSU do you have currently?


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> the little modding is done in a few seconds, just need a knive or just break the little plastic area out with your hands.
> if you look obove right side on all pictures at fitrst site ramsey uploaded a pic (Nov, 23, 2012), where you can see, what to break out.
> 
> then you can go with the kraken x60. perhaps you can also go with the H110 from Corsair - is cheaper, just the 3 way fan controler is not included. but this controller from NZXT is very crappy. also here the fans must be exchenged, because extremely loud. (the corsair ones are loud too, but not so much).
> 
> the H100i is very good and the link software is after the last update very good to use.
> 
> if you don't want to "mod" anything at the case, you can go with the H100i, otherwise both 280mm versions will be good for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but the h100i is a 240 radiator with two 120mm fans...the kraken x60 is a 280 with two 140mm fans....
> 
> 
> 
> As you said there is a picture of the tabs that need to be broken off ( it is not the tabs that hold the panel to the case) they are just on the inside of the panel.
Click to expand...

no we don't ment the 7 clips, that hold the front panel onto the case front. try to to find the thread and quote this picture again.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Can you estimate how much had to be trimmed?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

here is the area that has to be broken off, if you want to use 140mm fans and / or a 280mm radiator


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chetanzcool*
> 
> Excellent ,
> 
> So with my GPU : Asus GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 ( Dimensions 10.7 " x 5.2 " x 1.6 " Inch )
> 
> I am now looking at the below options, please correct if I am mistaken or misunderstood
> 
> 1. NZXT Kraken X60 - Push Pull Configuration : GPU will fit but need to break the tabs off the front panel , but the front panel can still be put on? would I need to tape it?
> 3. Corsair H100i - Push Pull Configuration : GPU will fit , no tabs need to be broken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Performance wise many people have achieved better temps with the kraken...
Click to expand...

They just aceived better temp results because the included fans are running with over 2000 RPM - *noise factor like a starting jet*


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yes the h100i is a 240, Sascha mentioned about using the h110 if he takes the tabs off. The H110 is a dual 140
> 
> 
> 
> Personally i wouldn't consider the h110 as there will probably be a h110i soon enough
Click to expand...

No it wouldn't. Perhaps at the end of this year. I asked Corsair one month ago about the H110i, and they answered, that they consider users posts, who would prefer a H110 with the link software, but this will not happen in the next few months.


----------



## kalidae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Nice rig! Ask away about water loops or search the water cooling threads for ideas....what PSU do you have currently?


Thanks! The PSU is just a basic antec 650w, can't remember the model exactly but it only has 2 pcie plugs and I need one with 4 to power 2 GPUs. I could use a pcie adaptor that plugs into 2 4 pin molex but with this case the wiring just wouldn't look very neat.

The parts I have planned for my water cooling loop are: alphacool 240 and 120 st30 rads, a koolance pmp 450 pump (not sure if it will fit though?), primochill compression tube res and a koolance 380A block. My 7870 is 260mm long and the st30 240rad is 30mm wide, would I be able to fit corsair sp120 fans in push pull? Would I be better off with the sp120 performance edition fans of the quiet editions? I read these rads work best with slow fans so I'm not sure which of those fans to get.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalidae*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Nice rig! Ask away about water loops or search the water cooling threads for ideas....what PSU do you have currently?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! The PSU is just a basic antec 650w, can't remember the model exactly but it only has 2 pcie plugs and I need one with 4 to power 2 GPUs. I could use a pcie adaptor that plugs into 2 4 pin molex but with this case the wiring just wouldn't look very neat.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The parts I have planned for my water cooling loop are: alphacool 240 st30 and an 120 st30 rads, a koolance pmp 450 pump (not sure if it will fit though?) and probably just a primochill compression tube res. My 7870 is 260mm long and the st30 240rad is 30mm wide, would I be able to fit corsair sp120 fans in push pull? Would I be better off with the sp120 performance edition fans of the quiet editions? I read these rads work best with slow fans. Also would the koolance pmp450 fit? Thanks
Click to expand...

A very good and effective PSU is the NZXT Hale Power 90+ Series (80+ Gold).
They are modular in 650W, 750W, 850W and 1000W versions. The first 2 versions have 4 VGA connectors 2x 6 pin and 2x 6+2 pin, the last 2 units have 6 connectors - 3x 6-pin and 3x 6+2 pin, The PSUs fits perfect into the HAF XB, even if the hot swap bay is mounted. The 140mm fan in the PSU you can't hear - very quiet


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> no we don't ment the 7 clips, that hold the front panel onto the case front. try to to find the thread and quote this picture again.


I know ..I was just clarifying for the op as it sounded like they thought we meant the tabs that hold the front panel on...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> They just aceived better temp results because the included fans are running with over 2000 RPM - *noise factor like a starting jet*


True but op did not mention anything about noise... also have about 40 mm more surface area on the radiator from the kraken..I use scythe gentle typhoon 1850 rpm's and my case is still virtually silent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalidae*
> 
> Thanks! The PSU is just a basic antec 650w, can't remember the model exactly but it only has 2 pcie plugs and I need one with 4 to power 2 GPUs. I could use a pcie adaptor that plugs into 2 4 pin molex but with this case the wiring just wouldn't look very neat.
> 
> The parts I have planned for my water cooling loop are: alphacool 240 and 120 st30 rads, a koolance pmp 450 pump (not sure if it will fit though?), primochill compression tube res and a koolance 380A block. My 7870 is 260mm long and the st30 240rad is 30mm wide, would I be able to fit corsair sp120 fans in push pull? Would I be better off with the sp120 performance edition fans of the quiet editions? I read these rads work best with slow fans so I'm not sure which of those fans to get.


You basically described my water loop with the exception of pump and reservoir...I have the st30 in the front with scythe gentle typhoons which are incredible fans..good pressure, quiet and come in different rpms...I have the koolance 370a on my fx-8350 and it works great.. as far as push pull the answer is yes..it will fit

This is the distance between my radiator and gtx670ftw...for reference my card is 254mm long.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> True but op did not mention anything about noise... also have about 40 mm more surface area on the radiator from the kraken..I use scythe gentle typhoon 1850 rpm's and my case is still virtually silent.


40mm more surface area in comparsion to what? Don't really know what you mean with this now.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> 40mm more surface area in comparsion to what? Don't really know what you mean with this now.


I think he means the difference between 240 and 280 rads


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I think he means the difference between 240 and 280 rads


Exactly...the kraken is a 280 mm (2x140)radiator and the corsair h100i is a 240 (2x120) therefore the kraken has 40mm more surface area


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Exactly...the kraken is a 280 mm (2x140)radiator and the corsair h100i is a 240 (2x120) therefore the kraken has 40mm more surface area


However it doesn't quite work like that


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I think he means the difference between 240 and 280 rads
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly...the kraken is a 280 mm (2x140)radiator and the corsair h100i is a 240 (2x120) therefore the kraken has 40mm more surface area
Click to expand...

That's clear, I know. But as wthenshaw said, so you can't calculate just 40mm more.
a 240mm rad has 0,0288 m² and
a 280mm rad has 0,0392 m²
that's a difference of 0,0104 m²

Even I just wanted to say that there is no difference between the Kraken X60 and the Corsair H110, because if you remove the fans on both models, the radiators are 100% the same. (from same manafacturer)
If you now put on both radiators same fans, there will be absolute no difference in performance. With this reasons I recommend the H110 instead of the X60, if *chetanzcool* would give up on the crappy 3 way controler at the X60 and wants to save a bit of his money.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> That's clear, I know. But as wthenshaw said, so you can't calculate just 40mm more.
> a 240mm rad has 0,0288 m² and
> a 280mm rad has 0,0392 m²
> that's a difference of 0,0104 m²
> 
> Even I just wanted to say that there is no difference between the Kraken X60 and the Corsair H110, because if you remove the fans on both models, the radiators are 100% the same. (from same manafacturer)
> If you now put on both radiators same fans, there will be absolute no difference in performance. With this reasons I recommend the H110 instead of the X60, if *chetanzcool* would give up on the crappy 3 way controler at the X60 and wants to save a bit of his money.


But do you know if the pump, hoses and cpu block are all the same?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> But do you know if the pump, hoses and cpu block are all the same?


Between the h110 and x60 yes they are. They are both Astek model pumps, im 95% sure identical models. Hoses are slightly smaller diameter than the h100i but still they are the same each. They even have identical mounting hardware. If you don't believe it go look at the pictures of the hardware and compare.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> That's clear, I know. But as wthenshaw said, so you can't calculate just 40mm more.
> a 240mm rad has 0,0288 m² and
> a 280mm rad has 0,0392 m²
> that's a difference of 0,0104 m²
> 
> Even I just wanted to say that there is no difference between the Kraken X60 and the Corsair H110, because if you remove the fans on both models, the radiators are 100% the same. (from same manafacturer)
> If you now put on both radiators same fans, there will be absolute no difference in performance. With this reasons I recommend the H110 instead of the X60, if *chetanzcool* would give up on the crappy 3 way controler at the X60 and wants to save a bit of his money.
> 
> 
> 
> But do you know if the pump, hoses and cpu block are all the same?
Click to expand...

1) the pump in H90, H110, X40 and X60 is the same.
2) hoses differentiate a bit. the Kraken ones are 40cm long and the H110 ones are 29cm, but here they are a bittle bit thicker
3) cpu block: both ones is copper 4th Gen.

the only really difference between both is the illuminated logo and the fan control at the Kraken. but this would cost about 30-40€ more, than the H110. The fans I don't count, because they all are very loud, but with good performance


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> That's clear, I know. But as wthenshaw said, so you can't calculate just 40mm more.
> a 240mm rad has 0,0288 m² and
> a 280mm rad has 0,0392 m²
> that's a difference of 0,0104 m²
> 
> Even I just wanted to say that there is no difference between the Kraken X60 and the Corsair H110, because if you remove the fans on both models, the radiators are 100% the same. (from same manafacturer)
> If you now put on both radiators same fans, there will be absolute no difference in performance. With this reasons I recommend the H110 instead of the X60, if *chetanzcool* would give up on the crappy 3 way controler at the X60 and wants to save a bit of his money.


Sorry to sound like an ignoramus but is that a worthwhile difference? And how does that factor into thickness from say a UT60/RX or a Monsta?


----------



## spaniardunited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> That's clear, I know. But as wthenshaw said, so you can't calculate just 40mm more.
> a 240mm rad has 0,0288 m² and
> a 280mm rad has 0,0392 m²
> that's a difference of 0,0104 m²
> 
> Even I just wanted to say that there is no difference between the Kraken X60 and the Corsair H110, because if you remove the fans on both models, the radiators are 100% the same. (from same manafacturer)
> If you now put on both radiators same fans, there will be absolute no difference in performance. With this reasons I recommend the H110 instead of the X60, if *chetanzcool* would give up on the crappy 3 way controler at the X60 and wants to save a bit of his money.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Sorry to sound like an ignoramus but is that a worthwhile difference? And how does that factor into thickness from say a UT60/RX or a Monsta?


Isn't H110 2mm thicker than X60?

X60 - 240x120x27 ~ 777600 mm total "volume" - 24 FPI
H110 - 240x120x29 ~ 835200 mm total "volume" - 20 FPI

Seems the H110 would be the better option to me, unless I completely fubared the math.

Those other rads will be much thicker, allowing (usually) for slower fan RPM for equal cooling, or better cooling at equal RPM.


----------



## kpoeticg

Or does the Monsta really not have any extra cooling area because of the low fpi? And does extra cooling area only come into play in thickness with 20 - 30 fpi? I'd really like to order my front rad and fans today so i can get to work on it and put some pics up. But if i order today i need to use amazon for cc billing cycle reasons and i don't wanna make the wrong choice since it's not as easy as sending back to frozencpu or performancepcs and saying i got the wrong size...


----------



## kpoeticg

Sorry that was a question for my setup. Nothing to do with the h100i/kraken conversation. I was just asking Sascha (or anyody else) if he could clear that up for me


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> That's clear, I know. But as wthenshaw said, so you can't calculate just 40mm more.
> a 240mm rad has 0,0288 m² and
> a 280mm rad has 0,0392 m²
> that's a difference of 0,0104 m²
> 
> Even I just wanted to say that there is no difference between the Kraken X60 and the Corsair H110, because if you remove the fans on both models, the radiators are 100% the same. (from same manafacturer)
> If you now put on both radiators same fans, there will be absolute no difference in performance. With this reasons I recommend the H110 instead of the X60, if *chetanzcool* would give up on the crappy 3 way controler at the X60 and wants to save a bit of his money.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Sorry to sound like an ignoramus but is that a worthwhile difference? And how does that factor into thickness from say a UT60/RX or a Monsta?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't H110 2mm thicker than X60?
> 
> X60 - 240x120x27 ~ 777600 mm total "volume" - 24 FPI
> H110 - 240x120x29 ~ 835200 mm total "volume" - 20 FPI
> 
> Seems the H110 would be the better option to me, unless I completely fubared the math.
> 
> Those other rads will be much thicker, allowing (usually) for slower fan RPM for equal cooling, or better cooling at equal RPM.
Click to expand...

wrong data, X60 and H110 are not 240 x 120 rads.

yes H110 is 2mm thicker - but at the whole rad , not only cooling area. the sides are just 1mm thicker. cooling area is the same.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> That's clear, I know. But as wthenshaw said, so you can't calculate just 40mm more.
> a 240mm rad has 0,0288 m² and
> a 280mm rad has 0,0392 m²
> that's a difference of 0,0104 m²
> 
> Even I just wanted to say that there is no difference between the Kraken X60 and the Corsair H110, because if you remove the fans on both models, the radiators are 100% the same. (from same manafacturer)
> If you now put on both radiators same fans, there will be absolute no difference in performance. With this reasons I recommend the H110 instead of the X60, if *chetanzcool* would give up on the crappy 3 way controler at the X60 and wants to save a bit of his money.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to sound like an ignoramus but is that a worthwhile difference? And how does that factor into thickness from say a UT60/RX or a Monsta?
Click to expand...

sure, the thickness plays a role, too. but I just wantet to say that these two AIO ones here are absolute the same, because same thickness, and the rest.

a thicker rad (as you want it - f.e. UT60), can't be compared with these two ones here because a thicker rad can take up more of the heat and cool it down again, if the fans have a high static pressure to go through the rad and cool it down


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> sure, the thickness plays a role, too. but I just wantet to say that these two AIO ones here are absolute the same, because same thickness, and the rest.
> 
> a thicker rad (as you want it - f.e. UT60), can't be compared with these two ones here because a thicker rad can take up more of the heat and cool it down again, if the fans have a high static pressure to go through the rad and cool it down


I wasn't trying to compare to these AiO's. I just jumped in because of the math u posted between a 240 and 280. And since i didn't understand those numbers i was asking if that was a worthwhile difference. And i figured if you understood the difference between cooling areas on that level if you could help me decide if it was worth getting a Monsta and if the extra 23mm thickness in cooling area would make a difference because of the lower FPI.


----------



## kpoeticg

You already know what fans i'm using if go with a 280, which it looks like i am. I'm tryin to see if with the Viper's, will the difference from UT60 or RX -> Monsta be a worthwhile difference. Or if I'd be better off goin with one of the 60mm 20-30FPI rads like the Koolance or the BI GTX....


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> You already know what fans i'm using if go with a 280, which it looks like i am. I'm tryin to see if with the Viper's, will the difference from UT60 or RX -> Monsta be a worthwhile difference. Or if I'd be better off goin with one of the 60mm 20-30FPI rads like the Koolance or the BI GTX....


Higher rpm fans, >1500rpm, will go great with high fpi rads (ie GTX). You have any pics yet?


----------



## kpoeticg

I don't have any hardware yet except for the HAF XB =P. That's why i'm askin all these questions. I posted a pic yesterday of where i'm mounting my rad just so everybody understands what i'm doing.


----------



## kpoeticg

If you have the same forum view i do, it's in the upper right corner. Middle row, middle pic. The hardware/yellow wires are from my old pc and have nothing to do with this build.


----------



## kpoeticg

So at low rpm's it seems like the Monsta is the best i could go with. Do you think BI GTX > Monsta at higher RPM's?


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> sure, the thickness plays a role, too. but I just wantet to say that these two AIO ones here are absolute the same, because same thickness, and the rest.
> 
> a thicker rad (as you want it - f.e. UT60), can't be compared with these two ones here because a thicker rad can take up more of the heat and cool it down again, if the fans have a high static pressure to go through the rad and cool it down
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't trying to compare to these AiO's. I just jumped in because of the math u posted between a 240 and 280. And since i didn't understand those numbers i was asking if that was a worthwhile difference. And i figured if you understood the difference between cooling areas on that level if you could help me decide if it was worth getting a Monsta and if the extra 23mm thickness in cooling area would make a difference because of the lower FPI.
Click to expand...

The difference is not so much with these 2 ones, the pro of the 280mm H110 to the 240mm H100i is, the bit bigger cooling area. here fans could be ran with lower RPM.

in cm³ (incl. thickness) it's a bit clearer:
H100i: 777,6cm³
H110 : 1058,4cm³

The UT60 has 2352 cm³ cooling area

with the FPI I'm sorry. don't know anything about that.


----------



## wermad

Go with the UT60/Monsta since it will work the best with low, medium, and high rpm. I have the GTX rads (2x 480s, 360, 240, 120) and airflow is little when i have my R4s ~800-900 rpm. You have to start cranking them up to ~1500rpm or max to really notice a lot of air moment. That really hasn't affected my temps tbh. In your case, I would stick w/ the UT60 (or Monsta) with the Akasa 140s. Alphacool rads are probably the best right now.


----------



## kpoeticg

Can u tell how much a Monsta 280 has compared to UT60 280?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Can u tell how much a Monsta 280 has compared to UT60 280?


It may just come down to only a few degrees better or possible only fractions better. I had the same temps when I rand one Monsta 480 vs three of them on the 2700k @ 4.7 and four GTX 580 3GBs. But then again, I was running bigger rads.

In the end, its how *you* want this build to look like and what you're willing to spend.


----------



## kpoeticg

I'm willing to spend whatever i need to. The UT60 will def. look cleaner because i'm still adding fans, grills, filters, and maybe a shroud after the rad. My logic of getting a Monsta was because i don't really have the option of bigger rads. I can put this 280 on the front, a 120 at the rear, and maybe a 140 or something similar at the bottom. So i figured maybe going with the extra thick Monsta on the front would compensate for lack of space for bigger rads. That's why I'm trying so hard to find the difference between Monsta and UT60. The UT60 will look better for sure. But there isn't much other places for rads so this will be my main one...


----------



## kpoeticg

U guys have helped me boil down my choices to definitely a UT60 280 or Monsta 280 with Akasa Vipers in push pull. I just don't wanna make the wrong choice


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> U guys have helped me boil down my choices to definitely a UT60 280 or Monsta 280 with Akasa Vipers in push pull. I just don't wanna make the wrong choice


In terms of performance, they'll be close. In terms of looks, well, that's up to you buddy


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> In terms of performance, they'll be close. In terms of looks, well, that's up to you buddy


I already know for a fact that the UT60 will look better. I'm trying to understand if the extra 23mm thickness of the Monsta will compensate for lack of an extra 1.120 rad somewhere else in the case.


----------



## kpoeticg

Basically if i choose the Monsta, I'll be sacrificing a little bit of looks for a little bit of performance. I'm having trouble deciding if it's worth the sacrifice...


----------



## kpoeticg

It would be great if Sascha could show me a comparison in cooling area between the 280 Monsta and 280 UT60 to help me decide =D


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> It would be great if Sascha could show me a comparison in cooling area between the 280 Monsta and 280 UT60 to help me decide =D


Hm, perhaps I can. But it's a german site. here they compared in April 2013 a few big radiators, UT45, UT60, monsta 280mm and a few more. if you are interested in the data, you can look into it. the text you will not understand, but the data's are speaking for themself:

http://www.hardwaremax.net/wasserkuehlung/radiatoren/648-test-alphacool-nexxxos-monsta-280mm.html


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> However it doesn't quite work like that


I understand that...Im just saying the x60 does have a larger surface area than the h100....otherwise it would be pointless to purchase a 280mm radiator opposed to a 240...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> That's clear, I know. But as wthenshaw said, so you can't calculate just 40mm more.
> a 240mm rad has 0,0288 m² and
> a 280mm rad has 0,0392 m²
> that's a difference of 0,0104 m²
> 
> Even I just wanted to say that there is no difference between the Kraken X60 and the Corsair H110, because if you remove the fans on both models, the radiators are 100% the same. (from same manafacturer)
> If you now put on both radiators same fans, there will be absolute no difference in performance. With this reasons I recommend the H110 instead of the X60, if *chetanzcool* would give up on the crappy 3 way controler at the X60 and wants to save a bit of his money.










I also am unsure of what math you are figuring.
The H100i radiator dimensions= 120 x 275 x 27mm
the X60 dimensions=138.4 x 27.0 x 312.5mm

If you remove the thickness of the radiator and disregard thickness of radiator frame (as it is minimal) then the surface area (one face)is:
Corsair- 120x275=33000 mm total face surface area
X60- 138x313=43194 mm total face surface area.
or the difference can be figured this way
width- 138-120=18mm more width
length- 313-275=38 mm more length
total- about 684mm more area outside of the 240mm radiator

I retract my statement about the 40mm more surface area but in reality the X60 does provide a larger cooling area than the h100i
....You are correct that there would virtually be no noticeable difference between the h110 and X60 if they have the same fans on them but the OP asked about the H100i not the H110.....

anyways back on topic.....sascha what film did you use for your Case?


----------



## sascha1102

OFF TOPIC

Does anybody know why I don't get anymore notification emails since today, when someone has posted something new here? In my settings I've changed nothing. would be nice if someone could help me.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> OFF TOPIC
> 
> Does anybody know why I don't get anymore notification emails since today, when someone has posted something new here? In my settings I've changed nothing. would be nice if someone could help me.


I think they've been messing with the sites, such as that new red badge for subs etc


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> However it doesn't quite work like that
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that...Im just saying the x60 does have a larger surface area than the h100....otherwise it would be pointless to purchase a 280mm radiator opposed to a 240...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> That's clear, I know. But as wthenshaw said, so you can't calculate just 40mm more.
> a 240mm rad has 0,0288 m² and
> a 280mm rad has 0,0392 m²
> that's a difference of 0,0104 m²
> 
> Even I just wanted to say that there is no difference between the Kraken X60 and the Corsair H110, because if you remove the fans on both models, the radiators are 100% the same. (from same manafacturer)
> If you now put on both radiators same fans, there will be absolute no difference in performance. With this reasons I recommend the H110 instead of the X60, if *chetanzcool* would give up on the crappy 3 way controler at the X60 and wants to save a bit of his money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also am unsure of what math you are figuring.
> The H100i radiator dimensions= 120 x 275 x 27mm
> the X60 dimensions=138.4 x 27.0 x 312.5mm
> 
> If you remove the thickness of the radiator and disregard thickness of radiator frame (as it is minimal) then the surface area (one face)is:
> Corsair- 120x275=33000 mm total face surface area
> X60- 138x313=43194 mm total face surface area.
> or the difference can be figured this way
> width- 138-120=18mm more width
> length- 313-275=38 mm more length
> total- about 684mm more area outside of the 240mm radiator
> 
> I retract my statement about the 40mm more surface area but in reality the X60 does provide a larger cooling area than the h100i
> ....You are correct that there would virtually be no noticeable difference between the h110 and X60 if they have the same fans on them but the OP asked about the H100i not the H110.....
> 
> 
> 
> anyways back on topic.....sascha what film did you use for your Case?
Click to expand...

This film I bought at Ebay.de. they have this in various lengh. for the front, top and both side panels I ordered 152 cm width (standard) and 50 cm lengh. after cutting the 4 parts, you have a few cm rest. for roundings and corners you can use a good hair dryer (bought me one a few month ago, just for that - my hair doen't need one anymore







) the foil can be enlarged maximum by 100%, but then the carbon look would be gone. but if just stretch it onto the u chanel and so on, it will be fine

here the link:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/261113603059?var=560163347582&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> OFF TOPIC
> 
> Does anybody know why I don't get anymore notification emails since today, when someone has posted something new here? In my settings I've changed nothing. would be nice if someone could help me.


They've made some changes and sometimes bugs will crop up because of the updates. You can always report it to the site admin, though I'm sure someone has already complained about it. Last major update I lost my pm pop up but it was restored after a few days.

I do like the red dot w/ the number inside for subscription activity.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Hm, perhaps I can. But it's a german site. here they compared in April 2013 a few big radiators, UT45, UT60, monsta 280mm and a few more. if you are interested in the data, you can look into it. the text you will not understand, but the data's are speaking for themself:
> 
> http://www.hardwaremax.net/wasserkuehlung/radiatoren/648-test-alphacool-nexxxos-monsta-280mm.html


Thank you Sascha. This seems to be exactly what I'm looking for. Firefox + Google Translate gives me an idea of what they're saying even if it's not perfect translation. Thanks again SERIOUSLY!!
I'll let you guys know after i've ordered


----------



## kpoeticg

Dgeorge, They have some nice films like that at MNPCTech. If you haven't been there you should check it out!!


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Dgeorge, They have some nice films like that at MNPCTech. If you haven't been there you should check it out!!


I will have to do that....I was just curious..been so busy with my scratch build that my XB is missing out on some love


----------



## kpoeticg

MNPCTech is the only site i've seen those films at. They have the same one that Sascha used. I assumed he got it from there til he said Ebay. They even have a little video tutorial about how to apply it properly =]


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> I will have to do that....I was just curious..been so busy with my scratch build that my XB is missing out on some love


My xb is also pretty stock, but my money is going towards my new project (water cooled raspberry pi) maybe after that's completed ill show but some love


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> My xb is also pretty stock, but my money is going towards my new project (water cooled raspberry pi) maybe after that's completed ill show but some love


HAHA Wow, a watercooled Raspberry Pi. Pretty sick. I have an ODROID-U2 that's gotten no love since i got my HAF XB. After I have this build figured out I expect I'll get back to spending some time on it


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> MNPCTech is the only site i've seen those films at. They have the same one that Sascha used. I assumed he got it from there til he said Ebay. They even have a little video tutorial about how to apply it properly =]


Nope, other seller, who is here in Germany. the films are also produced here. The same ones, my brother is using at his work where they do silk-screen printing and digital printing and cutting. But when I asked his boss, they are too expensive for me. ebay was nearly half of the price (included shipping)


----------



## sascha1102

here a little update with my right side panel. big cut out it done. U chanel is glued in. plexi will be cutted tomorrow. also tomorrow I have to buy a new spool of permanent car mounting tape, because i ran out of it. at least the rest carbon film will get on.


----------



## kpoeticg

Nice job!! I intend on doing something similar with mine


----------



## wermad

I'm trying to convince my wife to keep the XB for her oem machine. A nice m-atx case can get expensive. She thinks its too big and ugly. Lol, I tell her it won't make a difference since the case already sits on the floor out of view









Maybe paint it white......


----------



## kpoeticg

I was thinking of getting a Silverstone SG10 and going m-atx before i decided on the HAF XB


----------



## kpoeticg

Bitfenix is also coming out with an m-atx version of the prodigy. If she wants a white case you could also get the Silverstone FT03


----------



## wermad

I wold love the FT03 for her machine, but its too expensive. Too bad the Prodigy is only itx. I asked her again and she said no on keeping the XB







. I'll hang around here a bit until it gets sold


----------



## kpoeticg

The NZXT Vulcan's another case i was considering for m-atx cuz of the handle on top. If you really wanna drag her feet on switching cases, convince her to wait for the m-atx prodigy =)


----------



## kalidae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> A very good and effective PSU is the NZXT Hale Power 90+ Series (80+ Gold).
> They are modular in 650W, 750W, 850W and 1000W versions. The first 2 versions have 4 VGA connectors 2x 6 pin and 2x 6+2 pin, the last 2 units have 6 connectors - 3x 6-pin and 3x 6+2 pin, The PSUs fits perfect into the HAF XB, even if the hot swap bay is mounted. The 140mm fan in the PSU you can't hear - very quiet


I do want something modular and the PSU that u recommended sounds pretty perfect, if my local store has it then ill definitely get it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> You basically described my water loop with the exception of pump and reservoir...I have the st30 in the front with scythe gentle typhoons which are incredible fans..good pressure, quiet and come in different rpms...I have the koolance 370a on my fx-8350 and it works great.. as far as push pull the answer is yes..it will fit
> 
> This is the distance between my radiator and gtx670ftw...for reference my card is 254mm long.


I like the gentle typhoons, I just want to keep my fans either black or red and that's why I like the corsair sp120s. What RPMs are you running your typhoons? Also what sort of overclock could I achieve on my 8350 with one 240 rad and one 120 rad? I won't be adding anything other than the CPU to my loop unless I catch the bug. ATM I have my 8350 at 4.4ghz with my antec kuhler at 1.256v with prime 95 after 8 hours the load is 59c and idles at about 25-29 depending on ambient temps. Could I get much closer to 5ghz with this custom loop?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> The NZXT Vulcan's another case i was considering for m-atx cuz of the handle on top. If you really wanna drag her feet on switching cases, convince her to wait for the m-atx prodigy =)


She did like the white prodigy. I'll have to see what happens. Might get my bro to pick up the XB. It still such an awesome case. I'm also just thinking of keeping it and doing some test benching. I'm restricted from upgrading more (wife







) so I'll try some testing.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalidae*
> 
> I do want something modular and the PSU that u recommended sounds pretty perfect, if my local store has it then ill definitely get it.
> I like the gentle typhoons, I just want to keep my fans either black or red and that's why I like the corsair sp120s. What RPMs are you running your typhoons? Also what sort of overclock could I achieve on my 8350 with one 240 rad and one 120 rad? I won't be adding anything other than the CPU to my loop unless I catch the bug. ATM I have my 8350 at 4.4ghz with my antec kuhler at 1.256v with prime 95 after 8 hours the load is 59c and idles at about 25-29 depending on ambient temps. Could I get much closer to 5ghz with this custom loop?


I have the 1850 rpm Typhoons.... They are great... I was not concerned about the color of them as I was looking for performance rather than Aesthetics....
Yes you should be able to hit 5 Ghz no problem... heres mine 5Ghz validation. Currently I only have the 240 rad in front... I have a 120 rad and a GPU block but have not put them in yet....I could clock it higher but its stable at 60C and like I said have not had time to mess with it lately....


----------



## kalidae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> I have the 1850 rpm Typhoons.... They are great... I was not concerned about the color of them as I was looking for performance rather than Aesthetics....
> Yes you should be able to hit 5 Ghz no problem... heres mine 5Ghz validation. Currently I only have the 240 rad in front... I have a 120 rad and a GPU block but have not put them in yet....I could clock it higher but its stable at 60C and like I said have not had time to mess with it lately....


That's a pretty nice clock you got going. I want to hit 5ghz, that's the main reason I got this chip but I do want to keep it to a black and red theme otherwise id get the typhoons, I know they are amazing and one of the best out. I think ill give the sp120s ago, maybe the performance editions, I just hope they let me hit 5ghz and aren't to loud.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> She did like the white prodigy. I'll have to see what happens. Might get my bro to pick up the XB. It still such an awesome case. I'm also just thinking of keeping it and doing some test benching. I'm restricted from upgrading more (wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so I'll try some testing.


Well you've definitely been helpful to me in this thread, for the small time i've been active & the month or so it took me to read through and catch up, so I definitely vote you keep it for testing purposes for any future dilemma's I may have =P


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalidae*
> 
> That's a pretty nice clock you got going. I want to hit 5ghz, that's the main reason I got this chip but I do want to keep it to a black and red theme otherwise id get the typhoons, I know they are amazing and one of the best out. I think ill give the sp120s ago, maybe the performance editions, I just hope they let me hit 5ghz and aren't to loud.


U could always get the GT's and dye the blades red. Dying as opposed to painting doesn't throw off any of the balance/performance of the fan. Or get a red grill to cover the blades. Or get an acrylic shroud with red led's. Just some suggestions.


----------



## kalidae

T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> U could always get the GT's and dye the blades red. Dying as opposed to painting doesn't throw off any of the balance/performance of the fan. Or get a red grill to cover the blades. Or get an acrylic shroud with red led's. Just some suggestions.


That's some pretty damn good ideas. Dying them red sounds like a great idea and it could be fun. To dye the blades id have to pull the fan part though? Would that be easy?


----------



## kpoeticg

http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=35185

That's a guide for doing it. If you're just doing the blades it shouldn't be too difficult. I was gonna do it with my NF-F12's but i guess Noctua has a special seal in those particular fans your not supposed to break. You shouldn't have any issue's with the GT's


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalidae*
> 
> T
> That's some pretty damn good ideas. Dying them red sounds like a great idea and it could be fun. To dye the blades id have to pull the fan part though? Would that be easy?


Its very simple to do..I dyed and painted some fans purple.wanted to see which looked better and dye definitely works better...you will need RIT dye but be careful because it will stain WHATEVER it touches including your hands! I recommend doing it outside on a nice day ( not too hot or cold).. the GT's take dye very nicely as the blades are grey...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=35185
> 
> That's a guide for doing it. If you're just doing the blades it shouldn't be too difficult. I was gonna do it with my NF-F12's but i guess Noctua has a special seal in those particular fans your not supposed to break. You shouldn't have any issue's with the GT's


Break it and dye them lol

Here's some test dummies...a clear led fan and a all black fan...the all black is painted...


----------



## kalidae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=35185
> 
> That's a guide for doing it. If you're just doing the blades it shouldn't be too difficult. I was gonna do it with my NF-F12's but i guess Noctua has a special seal in those particular fans your not supposed to break. You shouldn't have any issue's with the GT's


Awesome! Cheers mate. I reckon ill give it ago. The GTs will perform better than the sp120s, that I'm sure. What water pump do you recommend? I was thinking the koolance 450 but I'm not sure if it will fit this case. What are you using?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Well you've definitely been helpful to me in this thread, for the small time i've been active & the month or so it took me to read through and catch up, so I definitely vote you keep it for testing purposes for any future dilemma's I may have =P


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> U could always get the GT's and dye the blades red. Dying as opposed to painting doesn't throw off any of the balance/performance of the fan. Or get a red grill to cover the blades. Or get an acrylic shroud with red led's. Just some suggestions.


kpoeticg, requesting that you try and keep your replies to one actual post?

If you need to add information you can always hit the edit key

If you are replying to more than one post you can hit the multi button and then quote button on the last one you want to reply to.

Just saying this because it's a little irritating when your answers and queries are spread across a number of posts.

Thanks!


----------



## kpoeticg

Sorry wthenshaw. I don't do it intentionally. I'll try to use the edit button more often. I've never used the Multi button b4 and wasn't aware of its functionality, probly because i don't use quote much unless the thread has progressed.

I don't like when my posts are spread like that either. Sometimes i just don't thnk to use the edit button. I'll try to pay more attention =]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Break it and dye them lol


I've read that breaking the seal on the NF-F12's kinda messes with the functionality of what makes them good rad fans. Those are the only model that i've read that about...


----------



## bond32

How to add a 360mm radiator to the HAF XB lol: 

Ugly, I know. But only temporary until I get the corsaid 540.


----------



## wthenshaw

Where are you going to put the 360 in the corsair 540 hmm...?


----------



## kpoeticg

If you don't care how it looks you'd be better off drillin some holes in the side and mounting it on the outside there lol

At least you'd be able to support the rad with 6 fans to make the 360 worth it

Does anybody know if anybody's tried mounting a 140 rad at the rear in a 120 fan -> Adapter -> 140 Rad -> 140 Fan Configuration? And if the height of an Apogee Drive II would get in the way?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Where are you going to put the 360 in the corsair 540 hmm...?


Corsair 540 supports 360 rad support in the front. Check out the owner's club, tons of pictures of sick water cooling setups.

I am not planning on modding my XB anymore. Will probably try to sell it when my new one comes in. Although on the side would be cool...


----------



## wermad

I've seen someone mod the front to squeeze a 360 and then there's this epic build:

http://themodzoo.com/forum/index.php?/topic/118-project-green-machine/page-2


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah Brian took out both the 3.5 and 5.25 bays for his 360

I considered modding the front for a 360. The only problem is you have to mod the metal chassis too, not just the front panel. To do it right you'd have cut out the whole metal rad/fan mount on the front and set new ones up.

We need to stop talking about the 540 lol. If you turn it on it's side it's basically a HAF XB with a better top window and better rad support. I wanna finish modding this case b4 i start obsessing about a new one LOL


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> If you don't care how it looks you'd be better off drillin some holes in the side and mounting it on the outside there lol
> 
> At least you'd be able to support the rad with 6 fans to make the 360 worth it
> 
> Does anybody know if anybody's tried mounting a 140 rad at the rear in a 120 fan -> Adapter -> 140 Rad -> 140 Fan Configuration? And if the height of an Apogee Drive II would get in the way?


you'd have to mount it externally and it will droop a little over the rear i/o panel, the inside has a ledge (the top of the i/o panel box) i'm pretty sure it would get in the way of an adapter.

thats allot of weight to put on an adapter most of which are plastic, but i like the idea of adapters because they also work as standoffs helping with the deadspot.


----------



## kpoeticg

Well the 120x25mm fan would clear the io panel.Then the adapter would connect to the 120 fan. Then the 140 rad would connect to the adapter with a 140 fan on the other side. I'm pretty sure by the time it got to the 140 rad it would be past the io and around the cpu/heatsink area. I was planning on using an Apogee Drive II and I don't know if the 140 or the Apogee Drive II are too tall to be near each other.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> you'd have to mount it externally and it will droop a little over the rear i/o panel, the inside has a ledge (the top of the i/o panel box) i'm pretty sure it would get in the way of an adapter.
> 
> thats allot of weight to put on an adapter most of which are plastic, but i like the idea of adapters because they also work as standoffs helping with the deadspot.


I think u thought i meant using an adapter against the chassis and then 140 fan to 140 rad to 140 fan. That's what i originally was thinking about til i noticed the io panel was about the same length as a 25mm fan


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> How to add a 360mm radiator to the HAF XB lol:
> 
> Ugly, I know. But only temporary until I get the corsaid 540.


Awesome


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah i just checked. Using a 120 fan against the chassis definitely clears the io panel. If there would be a problem it would be around the cpu area. I only have an old LGA 775 board to use as reference. The stock CPU cooler is too tall on this board for sure. But i don't know how tall the Apogee Drive II is...

I'm using a thick 280 up front in push/pull, a 140 in the bottom where the 2.5" drive cage is (either a 60mm in push or a 45mm in push/pull), and i figure if i use a 140 in the rear instead of 120 then maybe the 4.140 setup will make up for not being able to use the pretty standard 360 + 240 setup for heavyish systems with decent overclocks.


----------



## sascha1102

right side panel plexi GS window is cutted to dimension 31,5cm width and 24,0cm hight. protection film is still on, because my shop ran out of stock with clear permanent power car mounting tape - just white was in stock, but didn't wanted this.
Now waiting till monday or tuesday, till Amazon order arrives with dark grey tape (as on left panel). after mounting, the final carbon film gets on from outside. a bit later a 2nd plexi panel will be done, to be fitted inside between lower window area and the lower ventilation holes (the air from lower front fans then still can get out there) the logo I planed to the front between case and mainboard comes now to here - so you can't see the few cables throu side window, but this takes a while because my brother now is in holiday and can't cut the HAF XB logo into a black film at work for free. (nearly free, just pay the film)


----------



## remorseless

its been awhile since i have posted i finally cleaned my desk I am looking to pain the front cover of my case


----------



## chetanzcool

I started off planning for an Asus Maximux VI Gene , but ended up buying the Asus z87 Sabertooth , especially since the current generation of processors are evenly balanced across motherboards from an overclocking perspective. Hence went with reliability / cooling vs Overclocking specific setup.

However my big concern was, will Asus GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 ( Dimensions 10.7 " x 5.2 " x 1.6 " Inch ) GPU fit with a push pull configuration.

After all the quick replies I had it down to either a NZXT Kraken X60 - Push Pull Configuration or Corsair H100i - Push Pull Configuration. However since I didn't want to break the tabs off and was highly skeptical of the noise of the Kraken based on some of the information on this thread , decided to go for the Corsair H100i - Push Pull Configuration.

*Thanks kpoeticg, Dgeorge1617 & sascha1102* for answering my questions, really appreciate it. The concern is I am from India and here you really cannot buy something and return it even the next day , unless its DOA and even if its DOA you get a replacement of the same part.
This is very unlike the US where 30 day return policy kicks in and even if it costs a nominal restocking fee, folks can take the risk of buying and trying something out.Hence all the more important for folks here to ensure we get all the information right before buying. So thanks again









Built my system and here are some pics :











To summarize: If anyone is looking for an answer yes a 10.7 inch GPU will fit with a push pull configuration either with Corsair H100i or NZXT Kraken X60 (small mod , need to break off tabs for the 140 mm fan).

Note: if you are setting up a similar system, ensure the pull fans are added at the end of the system build followed by inserting the GPU as the last thing you do before you wrap up the build.


----------



## RW2112

Nice and clean, looking good!


----------



## sascha1102

your welcome. and I too like your build. Especially I like the look of the new Sabertooth board, only thing why I wouldn't buy it is, I still need 1- 2 older PCI Card Slots


----------



## Kuudere

Nice to see everyone's playing nicely here (for the most part anyway







)

Sadly I can't even use my desktop due to some family/housing issues and lack of space (and I don't see me being able to use it for the next couple of months unless I somehow find a helpdesk/field tech job), so my XB will have to sit idle in a closet.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> Nice to see everyone's playing nicely here (for the most part anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Sadly I can't even use my desktop due to some family/housing issues and lack of space (and I don't see me being able to use it for the next couple of months unless I somehow find a helpdesk/field tech job), so my XB will have to sit idle in a closet.


could you send a picture of your desk? is it too small or what's the exact issue with it?. how much set-up area do you have overall. (f.e 1,20m x 0,60m)
perhaps I can help. Builded my wooden desk myself (in the middle between door and drawers), so it fitts perfect in the area where it is.


----------



## wthenshaw

I also had to *extend* my desk for this case


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> could you send a picture of your desk? is it too small or what's the exact issue with it?. how much set-up area do you have overall. (f.e 1,20m x 0,60m)
> perhaps I can help. Builded my wooden desk myself (in the middle between door and drawers), so it fitts perfect in the area where it is.


No what I meant was I don't have a home to really use it in now because my family is quite broken in a sense, and the only local relatives I could stay with kicked me out due to some trouble a few others caused











Was just a simple desk from Ikea, worked very well though (the table isn't bent, I blame my camera for that, silly wide angle lens)


----------



## bond32

Here's mine! :


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> could you send a picture of your desk? is it too small or what's the exact issue with it?. how much set-up area do you have overall. (f.e 1,20m x 0,60m)
> perhaps I can help. Builded my wooden desk myself (in the middle between door and drawers), so it fitts perfect in the area where it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No what I meant was I don't have a home to really use it in now because my family is quite broken in a sense, and the only local relatives I could stay with kicked me out due to some trouble a few others caused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was just a simple desk from Ikea, worked very well though (the table isn't bent, I blame my camera for that, silly wide angle lens)
Click to expand...

Oh, sorry to hear this. than I totally misunderstood you.
The table is it a Vika Amon 2m x 60cm with Vika Curry legs? here they are not sold anymore, since about 3 months.


----------



## Kuudere

Curry sounds good right now actually









But yes, the cheapest table legs Ikea sells, they're only $2.50 a piece in the US; but the table top itself isn't a full 60cm deep, probably 50-55. It is quite wide though, I could set my HDX18 on either side and still have my desktop usable, when I was able to anyway


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I also had to *extend* my desk for this case


I use an Ikea Jerker desk that has a swing arm shelf that luckily is just the right size for the XB to sit on.


----------



## wthenshaw

And mine.

My original desk only came from the left to the arrow, so I bought a new top for it to extend.

I don't really have much desk space


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> And mine.
> 
> My original desk only came from the left to the arrow, so I bought a new top for it to extend.
> 
> I don't really have much desk space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


for a little bit more space on your desk, you probably can use 2 ball-bearing draw slides with a board on it (between left side and drawers) where you can place your keyboard and mouse.

OFF TOPIC: by the way - has the window top panel arrived with you yet?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> for a little bit more space on your desk, you probably can use 2 ball-bearing draw slides with a board on it (between left side and drawers) where you can place your keyboard and mouse.
> 
> OFF TOPIC: by the way - has the window top panel arrived with you yet?


I'm away from home for another week or so yet so I won't know If it has arrived, I could message my mother and ask her though.

I'm not too keen on having my keyboard on the slider panels too.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Here's mine! :


'
nice. the way it was meant to be used


----------



## LutinNoir

]
It's a Big NG for fan/pumps control.


----------



## wthenshaw

Crazy loop


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LutinNoir*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Big NG for fan/pumps control.


You know, just the other day, I was thinking about how impossible it seems to put a large custom loop in an XB. You've proven me wrong. Very wrong. Nice work.


----------



## elcono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> You know, just the other day, I was thinking about how impossible it seems to put a large custom loop in an XB. You've proven me wrong. Very wrong. Nice work.




its definitely viable to have a insane amount of rads. Its more the fiddling around with tubing that gets a bit old, that and the additional 90 and 45's you need. Be interested to see how a monsta fits in the front. With all this deliberation on will it wont it I am half temped to just grab one to keep myself entertained now

Build is now nearly complete, have to remount the lower outlet from the RX240 so I can fit in the final SP120. Then I need to sort out the pcie power cable into the 780 as the standard gigabyte connectors look awful. Then im done!

wooooooo!

Thanks to all for their support

EDIT
yep that bottom rad is slightly wonky as the fan hasn't been added to the rad (which in turn fits to the radstand)

On a separate note I had a dream last night I had 2 XB's. one had the top window removed and they were stacked on top of each other. The watercooling was all in the top and hardware in the bottom

very weird considering what I normally dream about









EDIT EDIT
In case a few of you were wondering (you probably were not) I got no difference in temps by using the exhaust as a inlet to the 2 rads which exhaust out the front and side. The case isn't that airtight, quite cool when you can feel air slowly coming in through all the gaps though


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elcono*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> You know, just the other day, I was thinking about how impossible it seems to put a large custom loop in an XB. You've proven me wrong. Very wrong. Nice work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its definitely viable to have a insane amount of rads. Its more the fiddling around with tubing that gets a bit old, that and the additional 90 and 45's you need. Be interested to see how a monsta fits in the front. With all this deliberation on will it wont it I am half temped to just grab one to keep myself entertained now
> 
> Build is now nearly complete, have to remount the lower outlet from the RX240 so I can fit in the final SP120. Then I need to sort out the pcie power cable into the 780 as the standard gigabyte connectors look awful. Then im done!
> 
> wooooooo!
> 
> Thanks to all for their support
> 
> EDIT
> yep that bottom rad is slightly wonky as the fan hasn't been added to the rad (which in turn fits to the radstand)
> 
> 
> 
> On a separate note I had a dream last night I had 2 XB's. one had the top window removed and they were stacked on top of each other. The watercooling was all in the top and hardware in the bottom
> 
> very weird considering what I normally dream about
Click to expand...

That's absolutely not weird. If I had the money for a big custom water loop, I would go that way either. Did it 2 years ago with 2 Bitfenix Colossus. Above the board and so on, in the lower one, all media equipment and finally 6 more HDDs (but no water loop) (nearly 1,30m high, 28cm width, 56cm depth)
 

also I was thinking to order one more HAF XB to the end of the year and then build there in my Kenwood Hifi Amplifier and Equalizer insides. perhaps with fans cooled to reduce heat at the boards


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LutinNoir*
> 
> ]
> It's a Big NG for fan/pumps control.


...did you really need to watercool your RAM? I get that this is OCN but...


----------



## LutinNoir

No utility has watercooler ram. Just for fun
2 there are pumps, one to increase pressure as required. (BigNG and Mining)
The next change will be to put the second pump on the 2x120 loop on the reservoir. This will be completely extinguished most temp.

Sorry for my English (Google Language Tool)


----------



## kpoeticg

LutinNoir what rad do you have in the bottom there? And also how many 4pin PWM ports does the BigNG have? After a bunch of measuring I've come to the conclusion that I can fit a 240 rad on the bottom with 1 set of fans running along the bottom 5.25 drive with the ability to still use the top one and have enough space in the bottom for a fan controller to still fit. I'm almost decided on the Aquaero 5 XT but the only thing I'm not happy with about it is the lack of PWM headers. Since i have 2 NF-F12's for one rad and I'll be using Akasa Vipers for my 280 I'd really like to take advantage of the PWM control on both of them. And since they'll be running on 2 different rads being controlled by 2 different sets of temperature's, I'd need them to be run on seperate channels. I can't find a single option with more than 1 pwm channel. I'm probly gonna go with the Aquaero 5 XT but I'm also interested in the bigNG.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elcono*
> 
> 
> 
> its definitely viable to have a insane amount of rads. Its more the fiddling around with tubing that gets a bit old, that and the additional 90 and 45's you need. Be interested to see how a monsta fits in the front. With all this deliberation on will it wont it I am half temped to just grab one to keep myself entertained now
> 
> Build is now nearly complete, have to remount the lower outlet from the RX240 so I can fit in the final SP120. Then I need to sort out the pcie power cable into the 780 as the standard gigabyte connectors look awful. Then im done!
> 
> wooooooo!
> 
> Thanks to all for their support
> 
> EDIT
> yep that bottom rad is slightly wonky as the fan hasn't been added to the rad (which in turn fits to the radstand)
> 
> On a separate note I had a dream last night I had 2 XB's. one had the top window removed and they were stacked on top of each other. The watercooling was all in the top and hardware in the bottom
> 
> very weird considering what I normally dream about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT EDIT
> In case a few of you were wondering (you probably were not) I got no difference in temps by using the exhaust as a inlet to the 2 rads which exhaust out the front and side. The case isn't that airtight, quite cool when you can feel air slowly coming in through all the gaps though


I'm definitely going with a 280 Monsta in the front. I just can't order it til after the 26th of this month for credit card/funding reasons. My billing cycle ends on the 26th. I'll definitely be posting pics up after i get it setup tho.

Also as far as stacking XB's I've thought about things like that but i decided on these instead http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18359/cpa-629/Lian_Li_SD-04_45mm_Case_Feet_Spacer_-_Black_-_4_Pack.html?tl=g44c12s34#blank. They'll add 45mm extra clearance underneath the case so i can either mount my 240 underneath with the 2 fans inside or mount the fans underneath and have the 240 inside.

Edit: I hit the "Edit" button on previous post and thought i was adding this to that post. Don't know why they came out seperate....


----------



## Buxty

I know people have had issues with the hotswap bays, but has anyone just had it where it randomly disconnects drives and you have to reinsert them? Hella frustrating.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I know people have had issues with the hotswap bays, but has anyone just had it where it randomly disconnects drives and you have to reinsert them? Hella frustrating.


Keep in mind that ditching the PCB alltogether is an option if you don't really need it. That's been the most simple solution for me.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Keep in mind that ditching the PCB alltogether is an option if you don't really need it. That's been the most simple solution for me.


Same here


----------



## Buxty

Bah its just easy for whacking my linux drive in when i try and make it woooork.

*brb dying of heat*


----------



## Buxty

Bah its just easy for whacking my linux drive in when i try and make it woooork.

*brb dying of heat*


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Bah its just easy for whacking my linux drive in when i try and make it woooork.
> 
> *brb dying of heat*


You could always try removing the pcb and replacing it with one of these http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19300/cpa-631/Lian_Li_BP1SATA_Single_Bay_to_1_x_HDD_SATA_Hotswap_Backplane_BP1SATA.html?tl=g12c273s677 so you have one hotswap and one permanent. They also have the dual version if you just wanted to see if it works better.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Bah its just easy for whacking my linux drive in when i try and make it woooork.
> 
> *brb dying of heat*


Same here! Weather is crazy.


----------



## Buxty

I think i might just start going totally SSD with some tasty Hyper 3K's









I hate hot weather. Moving to antarctica


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I think i might just start going totally SSD with some tasty Hyper 3K's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate hot weather. Moving to antarctica


I might join you. My Galaxy S2 actually overheated today in my pocket.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I might join you. My Galaxy S2 actually overheated today in my pocket.


Well it looks like you bought the wrong smartphone there


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Well it looks like you bought the wrong smartphone there


Well it gets *warm* at the best of times but today it was a little too warm


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Well it gets *warm* at the best of times but today it was a little too warm


I have the HTC One and according to HTC its made out of metal, not to be strong, but to radiate the heat it generates into your legs. Niiiiice.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I have the HTC One and according to HTC its made out of metal, not to be strong, but to radiate the heat it generates into your legs. Niiiiice.


I was looking at that today, how do you find it?


----------



## LutinNoir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> LutinNoir what rad do you have in the bottom there? And also how many 4pin PWM ports does the BigNG have? After a bunch of measuring I've come to the conclusion that I can fit a 240 rad on the bottom with 1 set of fans running along the bottom 5.25 drive with the ability to still use the top one and have enough space in the bottom for a fan controller to still fit. I'm almost decided on the Aquaero 5 XT but the only thing I'm not happy with about it is the lack of PWM headers. Since i have 2 NF-F12's for one rad and I'll be using Akasa Vipers for my 280 I'd really like to take advantage of the PWM control on both of them. And since they'll be running on 2 different rads being controlled by 2 different sets of temperature's, I'd need them to be run on seperate channels. I can't find a single option with more than 1 pwm channel. I'm probly gonna go with the Aquaero 5 XT but I'm also interested in the bigNG.


The BigNG has 4 channels that can charge each analog 20W or 40W PWM. (+ 4 analog temperature sensors and 2 digital sensors)
We can choose which channel PWM or not.
Assign probe a channel or more. (Import temperatures from SpeedFan)


Target temperature. Adjust curves / temperature thresholds to manage the speed of one or more channels.Manual.
 

If that's not enough, you can add one (or two max) MiniNG, it has two channels of 50W each PWM and 2 probes. I use a water probe controlled my two pumps.

Finally once you transfer your profile configured so the memory of BigNG, so even if you formate, uninstalled the program, ect. You keep all your settings. Even the download for modified.

The BigNG is by far the best, *but takes time to adjust*. It is pricey. (There is a plugin for Samurize).

For rads, I have a 2x120 PUSH / PULL at the front, a 1x120PULL.
Then a 2x80 PULL down.


It's great case, my motherboard is a Rampage II ==> E-ATX


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I was looking at that today, how do you find it?


Love it honestly, just works well.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LutinNoir*
> 
> The BigNG has 4 channels that can charge each analog 20W or 40W PWM. (+ 4 analog temperature sensors and 2 digital sensors)
> We can choose which channel PWM or not.
> Assign probe a channel or more. (Import temperatures from SpeedFan)
> 
> 
> Target temperature. Adjust curves / temperature thresholds to manage the speed of one or more channels.Manual.
> 
> 
> If that's not enough, you can add one (or two max) MiniNG, it has two channels of 50W each PWM and 2 probes. I use a water probe controlled my two pumps.
> 
> Finally once you transfer your profile configured so the memory of BigNG, so even if you formate, uninstalled the program, ect. You keep all your settings. Even the download for modified.
> 
> The BigNG is by far the best, *but takes time to adjust*. It is pricey. (There is a plugin for Samurize).
> 
> For rads, I have a 2x120 PUSH / PULL at the front, a 1x120PULL.
> Then a 2x80 PULL down.
> 
> 
> It's great case, my motherboard is a Rampage II ==> E-ATX


Thanks for getting back to me on that. I've read that the PWM control is only through 3-Pin headers though. Is that correct? The Aquaero is really similar in most aspects (Pricey, Takes time to configure but worth it, Expandable) Aquaero has at least one 4-pin PWM header to control pumps though. Also more Temp Sensors + Virtual Sensors to adjust fan speeds based on the difference between a rad's inlet and outlet. Using 3-Pin's for PWM isn't really the same thing. And causes alot of noises. I'm still undecided between the two. I've wasted the last 2 days looking for a controller with more than 1 4-Pin PWM channel and finally come to the realization that there's nothing out there with more than 1 4-Pin PWM header on it except for motherboards.

On another note. When i first got my case i wuz seriously considering a 2 x 80mm rad. IIRC it was the Black Ice GTX. But then I figured a 140 down there would have more surface area (don't know if i'm wrong about that) then i finally decided on a 240 along the bottom 5.25" bay which is why I'm trying to figure out a good fan/cooling controller now cuz it will fit in front of the rad setup. Anyway I gotta get some sleep. Your rig looks sick. Makes me wish i stuck with the 2 x 80mm idea...

Can the T-Balancer integrate a motherboards fan headers into it's setup or can it only control fans connected directly?


----------



## LutinNoir

3 pin by canals, but can operate in analog 20W (The quieter with NF-P12).


As it manages against those who are directly connected to him.
The NF-P12 needs 5V getting started, but once it does not start turning to ~ 3.5V. The Tbalancer a procedure to revive a fan.
I do not understand the need for the 4 pins.


----------



## kpoeticg

PWM Fans have a PWM chip inside them receiving signals telling them how fast to spin (or how fast not to spin). the pins are like this
Ground| +12V| RPM Signal| PWM|

So when a 4-Pin controller is controlling a pwm fan the 12V pin remains fully active like a normal fan spinning at full speed. Then the PWM pin sends another 12V signal like 12V..0..0..12V..0..12V
And that's how the fan knows how fast to spin
Using a 3-Pin header for PWM takes away the constant +12V signal and replaces it with the PWM signal and causes alot of fans to act funny like making weird noises.

Aside from Gentle Typhoons it seems like alot of the better rad fans are 4-Pin PWM fans. Even the higher RPM Gentle Typhoons like AP-29+ have the PWM header on the fan, it's just not soldered on.
4-Pin PWM is a much cleaner way to control your fans than pure voltage control. Voltage control is bad for the fan and it generates tremendous heat. If you're running a 12V fan at 2V the other 10V get dissipated out of the fan controller.

Having 4-Pin PWM fans with a fan controller with only 3-Pin headers to me is like Gaming with a GTX Titan or 7990 on a 480p monitor

If I didn't already have NF-F12 PWM's and ordering Akasa Viper PWM's in a few days cuz i need em it wouldn't be a big deal cuz I'll use Gentle Typhoons for the rest of my rad fans. Also the pump's i'm choosing from are all PWM. Even Swiftech says not to run a 4-Pin pump from a 3-pin header. The Aquaero seems like the perfect watercooling controller. I just wish it had an option to add more PWM channels. At least it has the 1 to run a pump from though.


----------



## tamerh

I have intel processor i7-4770 k water cooled with coolermaster sedion 240 M with 4 artic f12 fan work as push pull , and one fan artic f12 in the rear vent.. I also have 2 VGA card sli 780 gtx
My haf-xb has transparent window in the upper cover
Which is better :
1- sedion 240m intake and the rear fan is exhaust
2- sedion 240m exhaust and the rear fan intake
3- any other suggestions
Thank you


----------



## kpoeticg

Front intake, Rear exhaust


----------



## kpoeticg

Hrmmm I wonder if a BigNG could be modded to run 4-pin PWM fans properly if i rewired the fan connectors so i split the ground wire and moved the +12V wire to a molex connected to the psu. If it controls the fans in PWM mode like i think it does, that could work and make BigNG the best option. I need to find out if the 3 pin headers in PWM mode are Ground|RPM|PWM or if it's something else...
This could either be interesting and fun or frustrating and more frustrating


----------



## haritos14

watercooling install


----------



## haritos14




----------



## kpoeticg

Great Pics!! Is that a Monsta 240? And how do you use your Video Card? Aren't all the ports on it blocked?

Edit: I see that the ports are still open to the left. Also are those rad fans NoiseBlockers? And is that 2 fans back to back on the rear exhaust or a fan + shroud?

Is that a Monsta or a UT60?


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haritos14*
> 
> watercooling install


nice work


----------



## kpoeticg

Vaporizer, do you have that filter on your rear fan because you're using it as intake? And how does it affect your temps/airflow? Grills and Filters for my front and possibly rear fans are one piece of my build i haven't made progress on yet. I've looked at those washable filters but wonder if they hurt the airflow.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Vaporizer, do you have that filter on your rear fan because you're using it as intake? And how does it affect your temps/airflow? Grills and Filters for my front and possibly rear fans are one piece of my build i haven't made progress on yet. I've looked at those washable filters but wonder if they hurt the airflow.


All filters hurt airflow substantially.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> All filters hurt airflow substantially.


Damn. That's not the response i was hoping for. You think the Akasa Viper's in Push/Pull on the Monsta I'm getting will provide enough flow/pressure to handle filters? I modded out the whole front mesh/honeycomb/filter area. I was planning on sticking shroud -> filters -> grills on the front of the external fans since i'll have nothing else to prevent dust. Do you recommend anything in particular?


----------



## haritos14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Great Pics!! Is that a Monsta 240? And how do you use your Video Card? Aren't all the ports on it blocked?
> 
> Edit: I see that the ports are still open to the left. Also are those rad fans NoiseBlockers? And is that 2 fans back to back on the rear exhaust or a fan + shroud?
> 
> Is that a Monsta or a UT60?


alphacool ut60


----------



## wermad

Gives you an idea of how massive these things are.


Spoiler: 2x Monsta 360s & Monsta 240 in Elysium









Spoiler: 3x Monsta 480s in custom MM


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Vaporizer, do you have that filter on your rear fan because you're using it as intake? And how does it affect your temps/airflow? Grills and Filters for my front and possibly rear fans are one piece of my build i haven't made progress on yet. I've looked at those washable filters but wonder if they hurt the airflow.


I did for about a day or so. I was trying to create a positive pressure since there are so many "holes" in the case. I taped up most of the small ones and just some of the oval ones free to move air out of the case. Lots of dust here in the desert. I have since reversed the back fans to pull air out. I am not too worried about air flow since I've water cooled the hot components. I keep the fans on low speeds with a fan controller. As soon as Bitspower releases their MB block, I will get that WCed as well( got a response from them confirming that they are doing one. They would say when, but did say "in a month or two")

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> All filters hurt airflow substantially.


This for sure. At least with the filters I am using.


----------



## kpoeticg

wermad, I've already read through both those entire build logs =P. You've done some sick work...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> I did for about a day or so. I was trying to create a positive pressure since there are so many "holes" in the case. I taped up most of the small ones and just some of the oval ones free to move air out of the case. Lots of dust here in the desert. I have since reversed the back fans to pull air out. I am not too worried about air flow since I've water cooled the hot components. I keep the fans on low speeds with a fan controller. As soon as Bitspower releases their MB block, I will get that WCed as well( got a response from them confirming that they are doing one. They would say when, but did say "in a month or two")
> This for sure. At least with the filters I am using.


That was one of the bigger factors in me waiting for the Maximus VI Formula to come out. Plus it gave me a chance to spend a decent amount of time researching watercooling so i could learn what i'm doing before i have a nice new shiny motherboard to ruin lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Gives you an idea of how massive these things are.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2x Monsta 360s & Monsta 240 in Elysium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3x Monsta 480s in custom MM


Ugghhhh last time i saw those pics when i was reading through the build log it got me excited to use the Monsta. Now looking at it has me second guessing again. Thanks alot!! I've pretty much been waiting for the 26th so i can start ordering my watercooling parts. I was 100% decided on 280 Monsta, 120 Monsta or UT60, and 240 UT60/45 or ST30 (Depends on how much I wanna alter the bottom of the chassis)

Now I'm stuck again between 280 Monsta and 280 UT60..........................................................................................


----------



## wermad

Here's the dude w/ the 360 in the front:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WOOKZ*
> 
> HW Labs 360 60mm GTX is in the front here is some shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if they are not perfect dont have a real camera this is quite a fattish rad so I don't think any one would have a problem
> with a thinner model radiator. I intend to put three fans inside for push pull there is just enough room and if not SYTHE 120 slipstreams
> would defiantly fit with room to spare ,regards .


He's using a BI GTX 360 (~54mm thick).


----------



## kpoeticg

Thanks for the pics. See that hole he cut? When the front panel's connected you get about 40mm of space from the outer edge of the border's to the chassis. That's the only reason I'm considering the Monsta. I'd love to see if he was able to get that front panel back on though. When i took measurements, the 360 interfered with the holes for the Front Panels clips

I wonder too if he modded the metal on the front where the rad & fans mount. If not, those fans are gonna be mostly blowing against bare metal....


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Thanks for the pics. See that hole he cut? When the front panel's connected you get about 40mm of space from the outer edge of the border's to the chassis. That's the only reason I'm considering the Monsta. I'd love to see if he was able to get that front panel back on though. When i took measurements, the 360 interfered with the holes for the Front Panels clips
> 
> I wonder too if he modded the metal on the front where the rad & fans mount. If not, those fans are gonna be mostly blowing against bare metal....


I didn't find a log for him but hit him up via pm.

You can always use some spacers to clear the clips though you're diminishing your gpu length size options. Still, a few small pcb GTX 670s will fit nicely







. I hear three is very sweet, especially for Surround.


----------



## kpoeticg

My entire reason for modding is to mount the rad on the outside so i don't have to worry about space on the inside lol. My rad's gonna be popping through that hole he cut out. Cuz of the thickness of the front panel, the Monsta would only stick out about 45mm but the UT60 would only stick out about 20mm. So the UT60 + Fans will stick out as much as the Monsta before i put fans on. That's the decision i need to make

I have been intrigued by those Mini Cu 670's, Especially since I'm going with an ROG board. But I'm going with AMD/Radeon cuz in non graphic computing power they crush the living hell out of any NVIDIA card.

Only thing that sucks about that is I get to spend 400-500 bux on a card a cpl months before the better versions come out.

I always thought NVIDIA wasn't good for surround. Maybe it's cuz AMD advertises their EyeFinity more...


----------



## kalidae

Hey guys what's the max dimensions of a psu that this case will allow?


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalidae*
> 
> Hey guys what's the max dimensions of a psu that this case will allow?


Here straight from Cooler Master themselves. "Power Supply ATX PS2 (Support Max. of the PSU in 180mm length)"


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> My entire reason for modding is to mount the rad on the outside so i don't have to worry about space on the inside lol. My rad's gonna be popping through that hole he cut out. Cuz of the thickness of the front panel, the Monsta would only stick out about 45mm but the UT60 would only stick out about 20mm. So the UT60 + Fans will stick out as much as the Monsta before i put fans on. That's the decision i need to make
> 
> I have been intrigued by those Mini Cu 670's, Especially since I'm going with an ROG board. But I'm going with AMD/Radeon cuz in non graphic computing power they crush the living hell out of any NVIDIA card.
> 
> Only thing that sucks about that is I get to spend 400-500 bux on a card a cpl months before the better versions come out.
> 
> I always thought NVIDIA wasn't good for surround. Maybe it's cuz AMD advertises their EyeFinity more...


The vanilla 670 w/ the small pcb is a blessing for SFF systems or just when you can't run a long gpu.



I was tempted in getting three but ending up with two 690s instead.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The vanilla 670 w/ the small pcb is a blessing for SFF systems or just when you can't run a long gpu.
> 
> 
> 
> I was tempted in getting three but ending up with two 690s instead.


That's a hell of a jump from three 670 to "Oh I'll just grab a couple 690s"


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> That's a hell of a jump from three 670 to "Oh I'll just grab a couple 690s"


Actually, went from quad 580 3gbs to two 690s, to two Titans, now three 780s









btw, this was just 2013 (had different setups in the last ~3 years).


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Actually, went from quad 580 3gbs to two 690s, to two Titans, now three 780s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, this was just 2013 (had different setups in the last ~3 years).


Jheez and I've been on my single HIS HD6850 for the last year and a half.

Upgrade time at the end of this year


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Jheez and I've been on my single HIS HD6850 for the last year and a half.
> 
> Upgrade time at the end of this year


Started pc building again in 2010, since then:

4870x2 + 4870
470 x3
6950 x3
580 3gb x3
6970 Lightning x3
560 ti 448 x3
590 x2
580 3gb x4
690 x2
Titan x2
780 x3

Yup, I change gear pretty quick. Gonna stick with these for a while since the missus has prohibited further upgrades


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Started pc again building in 2010, since then:
> 
> 4870x2 + 4870
> 470 x3
> 6950 x3
> 580 3gb x3
> 6970 Lightning x3
> 560 ti 448 x3
> 590 x2
> 580 3gb x4
> 690 x2
> Titan x2
> 780 x3
> 
> Yup, I change gear pretty quick. Gonna stick with these for a while since the missus has prohibited further upgrades


I envy you people with money haha, I'm getting a good deal from a friend on his parts, £200 for both his FX8350 and his Gigabyte HD7950, which he literally bought last month. This is because he plans on upgrading straight away to the next gen on release, so it's good fr me


----------



## kalidae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Here straight from Cooler Master themselves. "Power Supply ATX PS2 (Support Max. of the PSU in 180mm length)"


Thanks but I mean width and height as well. Can a psu be to wide or to heigh? Thinking about getting the corsair gs800 v2.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalidae*
> 
> Thanks but I mean width and height as well. Can a psu be to wide or to heigh? Thinking about getting the corsair gs800 v2.


All ATX PSUs are standard height and width, length is the only variable

Once you move into SFF PSUs you start getting different sizes but this case doesn't support SFF PSUs.

Your GS800 will fit fine but I'd advise on getting a higher quality PSU


----------



## kalidae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> All ATX PSUs are standard height and width, length is the only variable
> 
> Once you move into SFF PSUs you start getting different sizes but this case doesn't support SFF PSUs.
> 
> Your GS800 will fit fine but I'd advise on getting a higher quality PSU


What psu would u reccomend?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalidae*
> 
> Thanks but I mean width and height as well. Can a psu be to wide or to heigh? Thinking about getting the corsair gs800 v2.


They sell extended brackets that will accomodate a longer PSU. I know at least of one by Lian Li that adds like 60mm out of the back. Go to FrozenCPU or PeformancePCs. You'll find em there and maybe some other ones


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalidae*
> 
> What psu would u reccomend?


The GS800 is perfectly fine for your rig specs. I wouldn't spend more money. Corsair has fabulous customer service if you ever need it in the future. Don't let the bronze designation put you off. Heck, you can even add another 7870


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The vanilla 670 w/ the small pcb is a blessing for SFF systems or just when you can't run a long gpu.
> 
> 
> 
> I was tempted in getting three but ending up with two 690s instead.


Yeah i was thinking of switching my laptop to a convertible ultrabook and decided on a Top of the line custom watercooled performance build instead. So i understand the sentiment =P


----------



## kalidae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The GS800 is perfectly fine for your rig specs. I wouldn't spend more money. Corsair has fabulous customer service if you ever need it in the future. Don't let the bronze designation put you off. Heck, you can even add another 7870


That's exactly what I want to do! Add another 7870 but that requires a new psu and I can't afford an expensive psu and the second 7870 so I was thinking the gs800 would be sweet.


----------



## wermad

The OCZ ZX-1250w I'm running now did fit in the XB with the stock extender. It was a bit cramped but it cleared. I did install a Lian Li extender and that gave it more space.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The GS800 is perfectly fine for your rig specs. I wouldn't spend more money. Corsair has fabulous customer service if you ever need it in the future. Don't let the bronze designation put you off. Heck, you can even add another 7870


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalidae*
> 
> That's exactly what I want to do! Add another 7870 but that requires a new psu and I can't afford an expensive psu and the second 7870 so I was thinking the gs800 would be sweet.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalidae*
> 
> That's exactly what I want to do! Add another 7870 but that requires a new psu and I can't afford an expensive psu and the second 7870 so I was thinking the gs800 would be sweet.


Its a mid-range card so it won't pull that much power.



http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2156/13/

Numbers are at the wall, so when you factor in the ac to dc conversion, your psu is really pushing ~300w. You can add another 7870 and have plenty of head room w/ the GS800.


----------



## kpoeticg

It seemed like he misunderstood you the first time. That's why i reposted it. To hit pause for him for a sec


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> It seemed like he misunderstood you the first time. That's why i reposted it. To hit pause for him for a sec


Ah, ok, he's got an Antec. 620....yeah...its gonna be hard to do that with this model. Its within the power range but the psu may not able to take it long term. Look for a used psu?


----------



## kalidae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Its a mid-range card so it won't pull that much power.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2156/13/
> 
> Numbers are at the wall, so when you factor in the ac to dc conversion, your psu is really pushing ~300w. You can add another 7870 and have plenty of head room w/ the GS800.


Thank you! That's what I like to hear! I plan on adding another 2 hard drives as well so it's good to hear that the gs800 will handle it all.


----------



## kalidae

I missed something? Sorry I'm working And sneaking this conversation on my phone haha


----------



## kpoeticg

You didn't miss anything. Wermad just told u that the gs800 will handle ur setup with room for ur extra 7870 and extra headroom.


----------



## wermad

This thread goes fast, so confusion is common


----------



## kalidae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> This thread goes fast, so confusion is common


EDIT- I just confused myself again, u were talking about my current antec psu, to much load and not lasting. The main reason I want to replace that is because it doesn't have enough pcie connections for crossfire. Hmmm the gs800 it is.


----------



## kpoeticg

Anybody alive right now have any idea if there's a way to convert 3 Pin headers on the Aquaero or BigNG into proper 4 Pin PWM channels? I've considered rewiring the fans so they get their constant +12v from the PSU or trying something like this http://www.moddiy.com/products/Micro-Fan-Speed-Controller-%284%252dPin-PWM%29.html I've asked this a cpl times over the past cpl days but different people are around at different times and you never know when some1's gonna be around that has a solution


----------



## CUR3D

Id like to become part of this awesome club! I am in the process right now of painting the case but heres my specs!

Cooler Master HAF XB
Intel 4770K Haswell
MSI MPower Z87 LGA 1150
MSI GTX 770 Lightning
Avexir Core Series 1600 16GB
Cooler Master Eisberg 240L Prestige
Cooler Master Silent Pro 800W 80 Plus Gold


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CUR3D*
> 
> Id like to become part of this awesome club! I am in the process right now of painting the case but heres my specs!
> 
> Cooler Master HAF XB
> Intel 4770K Haswell
> MSI MPower Z87 LGA 1150
> MSI GTX 770 Lightning
> Avexir Core Series 1600 16GB
> Cooler Master Eisberg 240L Prestige
> Cooler Master Silent Pro 800W 80 Plus Gold
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet build! And welcome to OCN









I'm guessing your colour scheme is black and yellow? Love the ram, don't see that very often,

If I were you I'd try change the back of the MSI card to match your colour scheme and get some sleeved extensions for you cables (or sleeve them yourself!)


----------



## kpoeticg

Very nice!! How will you paint it?

Should paint the red of the MSI emblem to yellow too. Just my opinion


----------



## CUR3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Sweet build! And welcome to OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing your colour scheme is black and yellow? Love the ram, don't see that very often,
> 
> If I were you I'd try change the back of the MSI card to match your colour scheme and get some sleeved extensions for you cables (or sleeve them yourself!)


how would I go about changing that? I was gonna try to keep the msi blue and do yellow lighting as well! Thanks for the warm welcome. And yes the paint job will be yellow and black but its gonna look very grungy


----------



## CUR3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Very nice!! How will you paint it?
> 
> Should paint the red of the MSI emblem to yellow too. Just my opinion


Yep I plan on painting the shield logo too. Im gonna be using Krylon with a clear coar


----------



## Fusentast

My mod is finally done... its named Ice Cube! First white XB built ive seen








Tell me what you think.







For more pics and specs, here is a link http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3665.html


----------



## spaniardunited

Very nice rig! Looks very clean.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusentast*
> 
> My mod is finally done... its named Ice Cube! First white XB built ive seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what you think.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more pics and specs, here is a link http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3665.html


Absolute cool looking. If I hadn't gone with carbon look, I alsowanted to go white for first


----------



## ROUBOS

love it.


----------



## ROUBOS

Well count me in the club.
Finally got my HAF XB setup.
Disappointed a little since they sent me the wrong version. Got the top glass window and no led in the front fans. But that's ok.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusentast*
> 
> My mod is finally done... its named Ice Cube! First white XB built ive seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what you think.
> 
> For more pics and specs, here is a link http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3665.html


Looks sharp. Great job with the color scheme.


----------



## wthenshaw

ROUBOS: They don't supply this case with led fans.


----------



## CUR3D

I'd trade for the window top anyday!


----------



## CUR3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusentast*
> 
> My mod is finally done... its named Ice Cube! First white XB built ive seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more pics and specs, here is a link http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3665.html


Looks great man! The window side panels are awesome. Wish I knew how to do that!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusentast*
> 
> My mod is finally done... its named Ice Cube! First white XB built ive seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what you think.
> 
> For more pics and specs, here is a link http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3665.html


Very clean and we'll executed case mod, well done


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CUR3D*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fusentast*
> 
> My mod is finally done... its named Ice Cube! First white XB built ive seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what you think.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more pics and specs, here is a link http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3665.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great man! The window side panels are awesome. Wish I knew how to do that!
Click to expand...

That's not so difficult. the mesh has to cutted out, with a dremel, a jigsaw or just by a hand saw for steal (so I did). file it all clear. buy a bit u-channel for 1-2mm metal and put it arround the cutting area. then buy a bit clear plexi (GS is very good) (3mm thick is enough, put car power mounting tape on one side and put in to sidepanel from inside. simple but effective.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROUBOS*
> 
> Well count me in the club.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my HAF XB setup.
> Disappointed a little since they sent me the wrong version. Got the top glass window and no led in the front fans. But that's ok.


If you want to be added, sent a PM to Thread starter (as in post 1 written, since he changed the rules a while ago).


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusentast*
> 
> My mod is finally done... its named Ice Cube! First white XB built ive seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what you think.
> For more pics and specs, here is a link http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3665.html


Nice Build !


----------



## ROUBOS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> ROUBOS: They don't supply this case with led fans.


in that case I can install my extra Cooler Master Led fans instead, or go for an all Noctua fan build with no leds.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROUBOS*
> 
> in that case I can install my extra Cooler Master Led fans instead, or go for an all Noctua fan build with no leds.


Noctua fans are fugly, but it'd. Your build and tastes


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusentast*
> 
> My mod is finally done... its named Ice Cube! First white XB built ive seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more pics and specs, here is a link http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3665.html


That's absolutely beautiful. I saw a build log of a nice blue and white HAF XB on c2cmods. Great job. Really tight looking. Did you paint it yourself or have it done professionally?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Noctua fans are fugly, but it'd. Your build and tastes


I think Noctua fans are ugly too, but that build posted the other day with the 2 x 80mm rad in the bottom with the 2 x 80mm Noctua's mounted externaly and the 120mm Noctua externally, for some reason i thought they looked really good. Only time I've ever seen Noctua's and liked the color.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CUR3D*
> 
> I'd trade for the window top anyday!


They sell the top window on Cooler Master's website. That's where I got mine, along with some extra panels in case I screw up while modding. Although, even though i have the top window panel I'm still considering making my own. The custom top windows that people do are way better looking then the one's CM sells


----------



## kalidae

Do you guys think the silverstone air penetrators ap121 would go any good mounted in the front of this case as intake? From what I have read, they push air that can be felt up to 1meter away and it's channeled. It looks like if u mounted 2 on the front, the left fan would blast the GPUs and the right fan would channel the Air straight into the rear rad fans. Plus the LED design looks really cool.


----------



## ROUBOS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Noctua fans are fugly, but it'd. Your build and tastes


yes they do have a unique "ugly" color but they are quality products. And they can be spotted from miles away.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalidae*
> 
> Do you guys think the silverstone air penetrators ap121 would go any good mounted in the front of this case as intake? From what I have read, they push air that can be felt up to 1meter away and it's channeled. It looks like if u mounted 2 on the front, the left fan would blast the GPUs and the right fan would channel the Air straight into the rear rad fans. Plus the LED design looks really cool.


I haven't seen any reliable reviews of em. But I checked em out on their website and watched the video they had. They look like decent radiator fans. I don't know if they're really meant for case fans but of course u can use em for that.

I personally think for case fans you shouldn't go with any focused flow rad fans though. If you have open fan mounts without rads in em, you should get fans to circulate the air around instead of beaming it at the exhausts.


----------



## kalidae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I haven't seen any reliable reviews of em. But I checked em out on their website and watched the video they had. They look like decent radiator fans. I don't know if they're really meant for case fans but of course u can use em for that.
> 
> I personally think for case fans you shouldn't go with any focused flow rad fans though. If you have open fan mounts without rads in em, you should get fans to circulate the air around instead of beaming it at the exhausts.


I have been researching these fans for a while now and from I have read and watched a lot. they are quite average rad fans but make a good case fan because they can be aimed at components. In our case, straight over our motherboard, ram, CPU and directly into our GPUs (the channel of air then explodes!!! U won't get hurt) and then It would spread out that way. I think the fan Aimed at the rear rad push fan would be good too. It would be sucking it fresh air that it is fed. I think ill give them a go. I am quite interested to see how they go.


----------



## Fusentast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> That's absolutely beautiful. I saw a build log of a nice blue and white HAF XB on c2cmods. Great job. Really tight looking. Did you paint it yourself or have it done professionally?


Painted it all my self







not sure im doing that again.

And thanks everyone for the positive feedback!


----------



## wthenshaw

Looking forward to fitting the Plexi from Sascha into my haf-xb when I get home, and continuing with my water cooled Raspberry Pi build, (build log in sig if interested, been a bit quiet there)


----------



## sascha1102

RGB LED lightning has to wait until sempember, since I bricked my old one a few days ago.
My H60 CPU block's top had become a carbon cover too.
right sidepanel with big window is done. inside (so you can't see the 3 big cables anymore, coming from PSU) I cutted an extra 3mm plexi plate with a funny printed version of the workers above New York , fits good to my walls in my room - all NY skyline and workers.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> RGB LED lightning has to wait until sempember, since I bricked my old one a few days ago.
> My H60 CPU block's top had become a carbon cover too.
> right sidepanel with big window is done. inside (so you can't see the 3 big cables anymore, coming from PSU) I cutted an extra 3mm plexi plate with a funny printed version of the workers above New York , fits good to my walls in my room - all NY skyline and workers.


Personally I'm not a fan of carbon wrapping but I like the Windows you made


----------



## sascha1102

Thx, and have much fun changing out the top window. glad to hear that you received it.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Thx, and have much fun changing out the top window. glad to hear that you received it.


Haven't yet got home but my mother texted me letting me know 9 parcels have arrived for my raspberry pi build


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> RGB LED lightning has to wait until sempember, since I bricked my old one a few days ago.
> My H60 CPU block's top had become a carbon cover too.
> right sidepanel with big window is done. inside (so you can't see the 3 big cables anymore, coming from PSU) I cutted an extra 3mm plexi plate with a funny printed version of the workers above New York , fits good to my walls in my room - all NY skyline and workers.


I love you NYC theme as I lived there for almost ten years. Greatest city in the states for sure.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> RGB LED lightning has to wait until sempember, since I bricked my old one a few days ago.
> My H60 CPU block's top had become a carbon cover too.
> right sidepanel with big window is done. inside (so you can't see the 3 big cables anymore, coming from PSU) I cutted an extra 3mm plexi plate with a funny printed version of the workers above New York , fits good to my walls in my room - all NY skyline and workers.


I've seen bits and pieces of your walls , how did u do it ? Allways wanted to put a sky up on my cieling







Nice matching the case to your room


----------



## tigac

Hello guys,

I'm a new member here and I want to build a home server using HAF XB as the case.

I have some questions :

If i use top fan, and I wanted to use Cooler Master V6 GT, will that be possible? and if not, what about Xigmatex Dark Knight Night Hawk Edition?

Also I'm planning to build the case with all white LED fan, do you guys have any recommendation which fan I should use? What I have in mind right now is 120mm Xigmatek Fan with white LED.

Thank you.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigac*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm a new member here and I want to build a home server using HAF XB as the case.
> 
> I have some questions :
> 
> If i use top fan, and I wanted to use Cooler Master V6 GT, will that be possible? and if not, what about Xigmatex Dark Knight Night Hawk Edition?
> 
> Also I'm planning to build the case with all white LED fan, do you guys have any recommendation which fan I should use? What I have in mind right now is 120mm Xigmatek Fan with white LED.
> 
> Thank you.


As said before, using the top fan makes minimal temperature difference


----------



## xdeath010

It will accomodate your v6.
No problem at all.

=> gamit ang Tapatalk <=


----------



## tigac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> As said before, using the top fan makes minimal temperature difference


Yes sir, fully understand about that, I'm adding the top fan more because of the aesthetic








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xdeath010*
> 
> It will accomodate your v6.
> No problem at all.
> 
> => gamit ang Tapatalk <=


So a top fan and V6 GT is possible then? (Just want to make sure as you type V6 instead of V6 GT







)


----------



## Buxty

Think i'm going to finally remove the Hotswap PCB from my XB as every few hours the system hangs then any programs loading from HDD just crash because the drive isn't detected anymore but still spins and gets hot. I take it that its that rather than a dying drive.

Other Brits will be happy to hear, the heat has finally been broken by a killer storm on the south coast wooo!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Think i'm going to finally remove the Hotswap PCB from my XB as every few hours the system hangs then any programs loading from HDD just crash because the drive isn't detected anymore but still spins and gets hot. I take it that its that rather than a dying drive.
> 
> Other Brits will be happy to hear, the heat has finally been broken by a killer storm on the south coast wooo!


About time too, I can't hack this heat.

On another note I treated myself to a Samsung Galaxy S3 as well, which should be here on Monday/Tuesday


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> About time too, I can't hack this heat.
> 
> On another note I treated myself to a Samsung Galaxy S3 as well, which should be here on Monday/Tuesday


Oh sweet lemme know what you think of it, apparently they are really nice to use. Looks like Three UK have finally released droid update yesterday woohoo!.

I think i'm going to mount my HDD in a 5.25 drive bay adaptor i have lying around for the time being...i'm debating whether to get more SSD's as 120gb 840 series are only £65 right now.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Oh sweet lemme know what you think of it, apparently they are really nice to use. Looks like Three UK have finally released droid update yesterday woohoo!.
> 
> I think i'm going to mount my HDD in a 5.25 drive bay adaptor i have lying around for the time being...i'm debating whether to get more SSD's as 120gb 840 series are only £65 right now.


Definitely grab yourself an 840

Which update do you speak of? I'm with ThreeUK


----------



## Kuudere

Why would you need more SSDs? A 256GB system drive is enough unless you want all your games installed on a SSD personally. I have 3 3.5 drives inside my XB and 3 2.5s (one being the SSD) and I'd get a 3TB WD Red if I had the money for it, and maybe a 1TB 2.5 HDD to round out the space, but then I'd need a new motherboard because I only have 6 ports... and then I'd need a new CPU...

How much would I be able to get for my 2500k + Motherboard if I was to try selling it anyway?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> Why would you need more SSDs? A 256GB system drive is enough unless you want all your games installed on a SSD personally. I have 3 3.5 drives inside my XB and 3 2.5s (one being the SSD) and I'd get a 3TB WD Red if I had the money for it, and maybe a 1TB 2.5 HDD to round out the space, but then I'd need a new motherboard because I only have 6 ports... and then I'd need a new CPU...
> 
> How much would I be able to get for my 2500k + Motherboard if I was to try selling it anyway?


Take a look at sold listing on ebay in the advanced search section


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Oh sweet lemme know what you think of it, apparently they are really nice to use. Looks like Three UK have finally released droid update yesterday woohoo!.
> 
> I think i'm going to mount my HDD in a 5.25 drive bay adaptor i have lying around for the time being...i'm debating whether to get more SSD's as 120gb 840 series are only £65 right now.


I love my GS3. Had it for a while. If your looking for a way to fit a bunch of SSD's. The SilverStone FP58 fits 4 SSD's + a slim optical drive in a 5.25 bay. I'm pretty sure i'm gonna be ordering one of those

Do you guys think a 360 UT60 + a 240 ST30 + a 120 UT60 is overkill? Or should i stick with a 280 UT60 + 240 ST30 + 120 UT60?

I'm ordering my rads today or tomorrow. The 280 in the front would look alot cleaner but since Wermad put the idea in my head about a 360 I can't stop thinking about it...


----------



## sascha1102

@ Kuudere.

It depends on the age of your board and CPU. Then on condition and if it was overclocked. Therefore reachable prices will vary.

sent from my Mobistel Cynus T2 (Android 4.0.4 ICS), using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Definitely grab yourself an 840
> 
> Which update do you speak of? I'm with ThreeUK


There was an update to counter the android encryption key hack a few weeks back but some networks were holding back. Good job Three on the pushing it out there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> Why would you need more SSDs? A 256GB system drive is enough unless you want all your games installed on a SSD personally. I have 3 3.5 drives inside my XB and 3 2.5s (one being the SSD) and I'd get a 3TB WD Red if I had the money for it, and maybe a 1TB 2.5 HDD to round out the space, but then I'd need a new motherboard because I only have 6 ports... and then I'd need a new CPU...


I have one Kingston 128Gb SSD right now which is almost full with just the OS and programs on there and the brilliant people at CM decided everyone can afford more SSD's than HDD's. Any thoughts on good drives?


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> RGB LED lightning has to wait until sempember, since I bricked my old one a few days ago.
> My H60 CPU block's top had become a carbon cover too.
> right sidepanel with big window is done. inside (so you can't see the 3 big cables anymore, coming from PSU) I cutted an extra 3mm plexi plate with a funny printed version of the workers above New York , fits good to my walls in my room - all NY skyline and workers.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen bits and pieces of your walls , how did u do it ? Allways wanted to put a sky up on my cieling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice matching the case to your room
Click to expand...

On front, right and rear wall this are 3 picture wallpapers - size 400cm width and 280cm height. yesterday I was highest bidder at ebay with 2 other ones. one with NY streets and the yellow Cabs. now just still bidding to a table (like Ikea Lack) with NY print on top.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> There was an update to counter the android encryption key hack a few weeks back but some networks were holding back. Good job Three on the pushing it out there.


ThreeUK are usually good for releasing updates, they were quick at pushing jelly bean (4.1.2) to my GS2 when other networks still haven't release OTA updates for it yet. Can't wait to get my GS3, my WC parts my my raspberry pi and my windowed top fitted to my case.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> ThreeUK are usually good for releasing updates, they were quick at pushing jelly bean (4.1.2) to my GS2 when other networks still haven't release OTA updates for it yet. Can't wait to get my GS3, my WC parts my my raspberry pi and my windowed top fitted to my case.


Lucky for some...i think i need to buy a new monitor...my tv doesn't appreciate my new GPU.


----------



## kpoeticg

Damn just found out there's no PLX chip on the Maximus VI Formula. Might have to rethink my rig now....


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Damn just found out there's no PLX chip on the Maximus VI Formula. Might have to rethink my rig now....


If you're going 2-way sli/crossfire, its perfectly fine. And there's no gains going w/ 3.0, or 8x vs 16x. If you're going to do 3-way or quad, wrong board









Btw, I'm running pcie 2.0 since my SB doesn't support 3.0 and of the countless gpu setups I've had, it didn't hinder anything


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah i know that no GPU's make use of x16 or 3.0 yet. It's important to me to have the upgrade option though. No PLX chip is limiting.

Sascha, is that an LCD screen or a picture on the side of your rig?

Wermad, since last time i talked to you i've been considering if i should try a 360 in the front or not. A 360 UT60 literally comes down to the mm right up to the front panel clips. It could very possibly work. I'd have to mod out alot more of the front panel plus mod out the metal chassis and replace the rad/fan mount section with my own rad mounts. I'm considering it but i don't know how it'll look. I'm able to order my rads today though.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah i know that no GPU's make use of x16 or 3.0 yet. It's important to me to have the upgrade option though. No PLX chip is limiting.


We don't have gpu that saturate 2.0 16x and its equivalent 8x 3.0. So its not likely 8x or even 16x 3.0 will be saturated any time soon. If you don't have any plans to go 3-way or 4-way sli/crossfire, the plx is useless for you and most likely, in a 1-3 years, you'll probably get a new setup then.

Don't make a big deal out of a small tiny thing that has no impact on your performance







.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Wermad, since last time i talked to you i've been considering if i should try a 360 in the front or not. A 360 UT60 literally comes down to the mm right up to the front panel clips. It could very possibly work. I'd have to mod out alot more of the front panel plus mod out the metal chassis and replace the rad/fan mount section with my own rad mounts. I'm considering it but i don't know how it'll look. I'm able to order my rads today though.


Go for it, the 360 has been done but not in the very front like your plans.

Btw, I know a member who runs/ran two Titans on the V Formula. I think he's got three Titans now and moved on to something different. But the point is that even with today's most bad a$$ gpu, a Formula works perfectly fine.


----------



## kpoeticg

Well I'm gonna be starting out with either 1 7970 or 2 in cfx. There's a good chance I'll be wanting to end up with 3 way or quad without needing to get a new mobo.

I'm gonna be sticking a 240 rad in the bottom too =).


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Well I'm gonna be starting out with either 1 7970 or 2 in cfx. There's a good chance I'll be wanting to end up with 3 way or quad without needing to get a new mobo.


Tahitis scale well in 3/4-way. I'm tired of all the amd driver issues and abandoned plans for quad 7970s a while ago. I'm not sure how much the fix has stabilized the stutter issue. You will need a massive psu. Most guys run a 1500w-1600w for quads.

You have lga1155 or 1150?


----------



## kpoeticg

I have nothing. I'm building from scratch. I've been waiting for the Formula since the Haswell release. And i just found out an hour ago that there's no PLX. I have no problem getting a 1000W + PSU and the Lian Li PSU Bracket Extension. If I still go Haswell I'll be getting a 4770k.

Do you think 10mm between the fans and the floor is enough breathing room for intake or exhaust on a rad?

Now I'm probly gonna pick between the MSI XPower, Gigabyte G1 Sniper 5, and ASRock Extreme9/ac. Any suggestions?

The EVGA X79 Classified Dark is looking better and better....


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Sascha, is that an LCD screen or a picture on the side of your rig?


No LCD screen - but would be nice







. "Just" an extra 3mm thick plexi plate inside the case with a printed picture. back is black, so no light will shine through, when installed again. now, air from lower fans stays in lower area and can't get up. air gets out through vent hols in bottom. big window on side panel is complete clear.


----------



## kpoeticg

Ah I see. I've been thinking about some kind of LCD screen on here since I decided to build in this case. I got a few ideas in my mind right now. Probly just cuz I'm upgrading from a laptop so I have that connected screen thing in my head still. I might just get an Aquaero XT though and skip the extra connected monitor. I'm orderin my rads today. I decided on a 280 UT60, 120 UT60, and 240 XT45. Can't wait til they come in so I can start my modding. Can't do much before I get my rads.


----------



## wthenshaw

Just got home about 4 hours ago

I have a lot of stuff to find places for in my room...

Found a pile of packages on my floor, waved my hand and they unwrapped themselves



Windowed top from Sascha, thanks very much,


Fitted, pictures of case when it gets darker


----------



## kpoeticg

Damn that window looks absolutely perfect!!! Good job Sascha


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Damn that window looks absolutely perfect!!! Good job Sascha


he bought a windowed top but decided to make his own so he sent me the original plexi








I came back with a lot of stuff from dad's since hes moving house. Where am I going to put it all



Well thats some stuff dealt with, what a perfect fit.


----------



## kpoeticg

Should there be a problem mounting a 120 UT60 in push pull with a Apogee Drive II does anybody know? I'm putting together my shopping cart now and i'm not home to take measurements


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Should there be a problem mounting a 120 UT60 in push pull with a Apogee Drive II does anybody know? I'm putting together my shopping cart now and i'm not home to take measurements


UT60 will fit push/pull


----------



## kpoeticg

Nice. Thanx


----------



## kpoeticg

Hey Sascha, when you're around any chance you could let me know what dimensions (including thickness) of acrylic you needed to window both your sides and the top? Will be much appreciated. I'm ordering all my rads/fans/aesthetics in one shot. Then after I have my case how i want it I'm gonna start ordering mobo/cpu/pumps/tubes/fittings/etc...


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Hey Sascha, when you're around any chance you could let me know what dimensions (including thickness) of acrylic you needed to window both your sides and the top? Will be much appreciated. I'm ordering all my rads/fans/aesthetics in one shot. Then after I have my case how i want it I'm gonna start ordering mobo/cpu/pumps/tubes/fittings/etc...


It's not just Sascha who made a custom window you know









Thickness I would choose between 3mm and 5mm, and if you order a 500x500mm sheet of perspex you wall have more than enough to cut it down to the desired size which you get down to making it.


----------



## wthenshaw

Pictures with the windowed top from Sascha

Poor quality phone pics.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Hrmm the two pre-installed mb brass standoffs( in holes B and E) have a lip at the top and the ones in the bag dont....any reason for this ?..i'm taking them off and theres enough in the bag to have all the same height.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Hrmm the two pre-installed mb brass standoffs( in holes B and E) have a lip at the top and the ones in the bag dont....any reason for this ?..i'm taking them off and theres enough in the bag to have all the same height.


The lip goes through the motherboard kind of anchoring it. They will still be all the same height.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> It's not just Sascha who made a custom window you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thickness I would choose between 3mm and 5mm, and if you order a 500x500mm sheet of perspex you wall have more than enough to cut it down to the desired size which you get down to making it.


Lol, I know many people have done it. But I know he did both his sides and his top. I also have the Cooler Master Plexi Top but the custom ones just look so much better. Plus, you Sascha, and Wermad tend to be the most helpful in this thread as most people that have pimped out their rigs either aren't alive in the forum anymore or have moved on to new projects =]

Thank you though, 500x500 3-5mm is what I'll get. I got like 600 bucks in my shoppin carts between frozencpu and ppc's. And that's ONLY Rads, Fans, Shrouds, Grills, Gaskets, Screws, and such. Haven't even tapped into pumps, blocks, res, fittings, tubing, etc................................................... =\


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Lol, I know many people have done it. But I know he did both his sides and his top. I also have the Cooler Master Plexi Top but the custom ones just look so much better. Plus, you Sascha, and Wermad tend to be the most helpful in this thread as most people that have pimped out their rigs either aren't alive in the forum anymore or have moved on to new projects =]
> 
> Thank you though, 500x500 3-5mm is what I'll get. I got like 600 bucks in my shoppin carts between frozencpu and ppc's. And that's ONLY Rads, Fans, Shrouds, Grills, Gaskets, Screws, and such. Haven't even tapped into pumps, blocks, res, fittings, tubing, etc................................................... =\


Quite true, Ramsey77 hasnt shown his face in a while and we haven't seen OP since he got himself a girlfriend.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> The lip goes through the motherboard kind of anchoring it. They will still be all the same height.


Ahhh cool thanx !, i didnt even think of that , was just picturing the motherboard cracking lol


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Ahhh cool thanx !, i didnt even think of that , was just picturing the motherboard cracking lol


The lips fits plush into the screw hole and the screw secures it stocking any movement from the board.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> The lips fits plush into the screw hole and the screw secures it stocking any movement from the board.


yup yup, got it, allready reinstalled them, thx again


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quite true, Ramsey77 hasnt shown his face in a while and we haven't seen OP since he got himself a girlfriend.


That's how it goes lol. That's why i absolutely refuse to check out the Corsair Carbide 540 forum. The better rad support might make it hard for me to stay excited about the build i've barely even started yet. Although as far as my personal preferences, the handles on the side are a huge plus for the HAF XB. Before i decided on this case i was probably gonna go matx or even mitx cuz i move my setup back and forth like 1 or twice a month. That's why i'm so determined to shove as much watercooling as possible inside to make the size upgrade worth it. I went from the Elite120 Advanced to the Silverstone Sugo SG10 to this. I went with this for the ATX support and the extra rad possibilities for some1 willing to cut up their case

Are the AcrylPanel's on PPC's the same thing as Perspex? Or the Modders Acrylic on FrozenCPU? Or is it something i'd have to order off amazon?

I gotta get some sleep now. If you could let me know if what they sell on those sites isn't as good and i need to get it elsewhere I'd appreciate it. I'll check back here when i wake up before i process my shopping carts. Thanx......For all the advice you've helped me with


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> That's how it goes lol. That's why i absolutely refuse to check out the Corsair Carbide 540 forum. The better rad support might make it hard for me to stay excited about the build i've barely even started yet. Although as far as my personal preferences, the handles on the side are a huge plus for the HAF XB. Before i decided on this case i was probably gonna go matx or even mitx cuz i move my setup back and forth like 1 or twice a month. That's why i'm so determined to shove as much watercooling as possible inside to make the size upgrade worth it. I went from the Elite120 Advanced to the Silverstone Sugo SG10 to this. I went with this for the ATX support and the extra rad possibilities for some1 willing to cut up their case
> 
> Are the AcrylPanel's on PPC's the same thing as Perspex? Or the Modders Acrylic on FrozenCPU? Or is it something i'd have to order off amazon?
> 
> I gotta get some sleep now. If you could let me know if what they sell on those sites isn't as good and i need to get it elsewhere I'd appreciate it. I'll check back here when i wake up before i process my shopping carts. Thanx......For all the advice you've helped me with


It's all the same stuff really


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> It's not just Sascha who made a custom window you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thickness I would choose between 3mm and 5mm, and if you order a 500x500mm sheet of perspex you wall have more than enough to cut it down to the desired size which you get down to making it.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I know many people have done it. But I know he did both his sides and his top. I also have the Cooler Master Plexi Top but the custom ones just look so much better. Plus, you Sascha, and Wermad tend to be the most helpful in this thread as most people that have pimped out their rigs either aren't alive in the forum anymore or have moved on to new projects =]\
Click to expand...

Ok, then lets start with a few infos. not every plastic or acrylic is from same quality. I wouldn't buy it at a DIY market, because often they have no clear plexi. The most time it is a bit blue shining. You should just use clear plexi or, if wanted, any other shining colour.

for all windows, I'm gone with 3mm clear GS plexi (good to work with a jigsaw and a special plexi blade, and very solid). perhaps 4mm thickness would be fine too, but that depends on the thickness of your mounting power tape. In the US, I would go witch the Scotch clear 19mm super strong mounting tape. the best I've ever seen. Here in Germany, if available, very expensive. If you use thicker plexi than 4mm, it wouldn't be plane from the inside.

***

for both side windows (just mesh area) and top window you need a 60cm x 60cm acrylic plate, or 2x 40cm x 40cm (recommend, because don't have to cut so much)

***

side windows cut out area is 12cm x 28,5 cm. the acrylic has dimensions 14,5cm x 31,5 cm (here EXACT 31,5cm otherwise if wider , you can't close the sidepanel anymore)
Then at inside top angled area, it must to be cutted to a straight line. as arrows in picture



If you want a bigger window, the lower rounded area must become a straight line, too.



***

Top window cut out dimensions are at the picture. acrylic has dimensions max. 34,5 cm width and 29,5 cm (to fit perfect to dimensions in picture. if you want it a bit bigger (from 45mm to 35mm at front in picture), then the acrylic has to become 34,5 cm width x 30,3 cm depth.



If you use exact the dimensions in the picture, the stock increase where the original window or mesh is in, will become complete plane.

at all side and top panels you have to remove the noses that are at backmost position.


----------



## kpoeticg

Great info Sascha. Thanks for the extremely informative reply!!!

I was plannin on using the Scotch 4010 modder's tape.

Did you mean GLS? I can't find GS. Mod/Smart Cast GLS Modders Acrylic 16" x 16" DIY - Clear (DIY-16-AC-CLR-125)


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Great info Sascha. Thanks for the extremely informative reply!!!
> 
> I was plannin on using the Scotch 4010 modder's tape.
> 
> Did you mean GLS? I can't find GS. Mod/Smart Cast GLS Modders Acrylic 16" x 16" DIY - Clear (DIY-16-AC-CLR-125)


The Scotch tape is exact what I meant. used it a few years ago at a camping place, where my parents have a fixed mobile home. as in a caravan you can't work witrh a drill. absolute perfect.

no, "plexi glas GS" is correct. good to work with. also in clear you can get Plexi Glas XT, but a little bit more expensive. for me, GS is better to work with

but perhaps in the USA the name is just a bit different then here.


----------



## kpoeticg

Hrmm maybe. Well at least I know to stick with 3mm thick. I'll try some Google-Fu when I wake up more. I'm trying to keep my orders between FrozenCPU, Peformance-PCs, and Amazon


----------



## kpoeticg

Well I ordered all my rads, fans, grills, feet, plexi, etc. Even got a Sunbeam Rhoebus controller on sale for $8.99 at Peformance-PCs to test with before i build the rest of my rig. I should have some pics and/or the beginning of a build log in a week or 2....

Thanks again for those detailed specs Sascha!! I'll be following that to a tee. I haven't decided if I'm gonna do full or half side windows yet. I know I'm putting 2 92mm blowholes in the side behind the 5.25 bays. I'll probly see how it looks in the metal before i do it in the plexi.


----------



## Buxty

This might sound weird, especially seeing as i never ever eveeerrr mod cases but has anyone ever thought of changing the hot swap bays on the right into 5.25 bays instead?


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> This might sound weird, especially seeing as i never ever eveeerrr mod cases but has anyone ever thought of changing the hot swap bays on the right into 5.25 bays instead?


I did. I had my XFI unit and a DVD-r in the right side with my triple hot swap in the left.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> This might sound weird, especially seeing as i never ever eveeerrr mod cases but has anyone ever thought of changing the hot swap bays on the right into 5.25 bays instead?


Buxty wen are you dropping out that tired old 8120 in favor for a shiny new 8350


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> This might sound weird, especially seeing as i never ever eveeerrr mod cases but has anyone ever thought of changing the hot swap bays on the right into 5.25 bays instead?


I've thought about it heavily. I'm also considering moving the whole io/power/reset panel to the right and using the spot where it is now for an additional fan controller or usb3 hub or something similar since it has the holes behind it already it seems like a shallow device might be possible there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> I did. I had my XFI unit and a DVD-r in the right side with my triple hot swap in the left.


Any chance you have the specs you used for extending the 3.5 bays? This is something I've been seriously thinking about and the dimensions of your cuts would help me tremendously!!!


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Buxty wen are you dropping out that tired old 8120 in favor for a shiny new 8350


NEVER!







Never thought it'd take this much overclocking but until it dies, its staying put...or until theres a nice deal on a 8320


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> NEVER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought it'd take this much overclocking but until it dies, its staying put...or until theres a nice deal on a 8320


At only £119.99 for an FX8320 I'd have already pounced on it if I werent already getting a FX8350 AND Radeon 7950 (Gigabyte) for £200 the lot at the end of this year


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> At only £119.99 for an FX8320 I'd have already pounced on it if I werent already getting a FX8350 AND Radeon 7950 (Gigabyte) for £200 the lot at the end of this year


I waaaaant one so much. But i need a new monitor to fix my derpy gpu issue.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I waaaaant one so much. But i need a new monitor to fix my derpy gpu issue.


What's the issue?


----------



## bond32

Well it's been fun but my corsair 540 came in today. Man it is such an improvement over the xb. Guess I'll be looking to sell the xb now, guess ebay is best.


----------



## didyfink

what i did so far with mine !!! about to get 1 or 2 gtx 780 then im done !!!


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> What's the issue?


Display flashes. It'll be fine and dandy then it'll be as if the cable has been removed then replaced and the colours switch to only red/green. Overlay on the TV is still black and if i change the channel over then back it corrects. But the issue comes around every 10 or so minutes. Already RMA'ed one card.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Well it's been fun but my corsair 540 came in today. Man it is such an improvement over the xb. Guess I'll be looking to sell the xb now, guess ebay is best.


You can't exactly say "Improvement" when the cases are aimed at different things?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Display flashes. It'll be fine and dandy then it'll be as if the cable has been removed then replaced and the colours switch to only red/green. Overlay on the TV is still black and if i change the channel over then back it corrects. But the issue comes around every 10 or so minutes. Already RMA'ed one card.


Tried different ports on the telly?


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Tried different ports on the telly?


Yeah its only got HDMI or VGA and the card doesn't have VGA and the other HDMI's do exactly the same. I've used two Nvidia cards (550Ti & 660) before and the 550Ti while i was waiting for the new one to come and it never happened with either of those.

Sort of split between it being another derp card and something to do with AMD's drivers. I'm going to try another PCIe slot on the board aswell just in case along with another TV soon.









Any other ideas?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Yeah its only got HDMI or VGA and the card doesn't have VGA and the other HDMI's do exactly the same. I've used two Nvidia cards (550Ti & 660) before and the 550Ti while i was waiting for the new one to come and it never happened with either of those.
> 
> Sort of split between it being another derp card and something to do with AMD's drivers. I'm going to try another PCIe slot on the board aswell just in case along with another TV soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other ideas?


You needs Radeon 7950. There is no other way


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You needs Radeon 7950. There is no other way


Pah its essentially the same thing! But your one will probably work


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Pah its essentially the same thing! But your one will probably work


compared to a 660? no no no no no


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> At only £119.99 for an FX8320 I'd have already pounced on it if I werent already getting a FX8350 AND Radeon 7950 (Gigabyte) for £200 the lot at the end of this year


WOW!!! How are you managing that? I've never really considered an AMD CPU but I don't know if I'd be able to pass up a bundle like that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *didyfink*
> 
> what i did so far with mine !!! about to get 1 or 2 gtx 780 then im done !!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm not a huge fan of that type of tubing, but otherwise that's sexxxy as hell. I love the fan controller in the 3.5" bay. I've been torturing myself going back and forth between Haswell, RIVE, & the new EVGA X79 Classified Dark for my build since i found out the Maximus VI Formula had no PLX Bridge. That RIVE looks really tempting. What fans are those you have in there? I ordered all my Vipers and GT AP-15's yesterday but I'm planning a red/black build as well and those look tight!!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> WOW!!! How are you managing that? I've never really considered an AMD CPU but I don't know if I'd be able to pass up a bundle like that.


I have other computer friends


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I have other computer friends


(<---- smacks his forehead)
I feel dumb for asking that now. Pretty obvious answer LOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Well it's been fun but my corsair 540 came in today. Man it is such an improvement over the xb. Guess I'll be looking to sell the xb now, guess ebay is best.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You can't exactly say "Improvement" when the cases are aimed at different things?


I still stand by my opinion that a Corsair 540 laying on it's side with the window on top, the XB's handles installed, and maybe some modded bays in the front is the ULTiMATE chassis in this category. I truly wish I thought of that before i commited myself to my HAF XB mod


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> compared to a 660? no no no no no


Oh i haven't changed it yet







I've got a XFX Tahiti LE 7870 now


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Oh i haven't changed it yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a XFX Tahiti LE 7870 now


I see, so it's basically a 7950 cut off at the knees


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I see, so it's basically a 7950 cut off at the knees


Yeah but at just over 160 with games hard to say no


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Yeah but at just over 160 with games hard to say no


Yeah I get your point


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Any chance you have the specs you used for extending the 3.5 bays? This is something I've been seriously thinking about and the dimensions of your cuts would help me tremendously!!!


i just copied the size from the 2 bays on the left. then i had to make a piece to hold up the back of the item i put in the bays so they sit level. velcro goes a long ways in modding(and two sided tape)


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I see, so it's basically a 7950 cut off at the knees


Not sure about the XFX one, but Club3D's model has actually outperformed 7950's in some tests. And in every game benchmark where the 7950 wins, it's never by more than 1-2 FPS.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Yeah I get your point


They even chucked in Crysis 3 for me. Noice.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> i just copied the size from the 2 bays on the left. then i had to make a piece to hold up the back of the item i put in the bays so they sit level. velcro goes a long ways in modding(and two sided tape)


Cool. Thanks for getting back to me. I understand what to do now. Plus i have tons of Velcro stuff & tape in my toolkit. I'm bout to make my own acrylic windows so I'm sure i'll have a spare piece laying around to make a backplate for the bays. I already have a SilverStone FP58 for 4 SSD's + BluRay Slim Drive. That Thermaltake Max 5 (sumthing) would be great for giving me 2 extra hotswaps + usb3 ports in a 5.25 and then I can have 2 for controllers and whatnot. That would be perfect.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> They even chucked in Crysis 3 for me. Noice.


Do you online game much? Send me a PM since you're in my time zone.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Do you online game much? Send me a PM since you're in my time zone.


Not much honestly, Haven't played online much since i started using mobile internet to get online. Oh the speeeeeeeed.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Not much honestly, Haven't played online much since i started using mobile internet to get online. Oh the speeeeeeeed.


I use my S3 as a hotspot but ThreeUK gives me peak of 2.2mb per sec download speeds and on all you can eat data so I can still game.


----------



## OilCountry99

I came, I lurked, I read all 399 pages of this thread, and my build is now complete. Sort of. I am godawful at cable management, and the placement of my sata ports on the hero made for some finicky action. I did install a 240 radiator with push/pull and did not have to cut the excess tabs off the front panel, I am not sure if Coolermaster has revised this design or not, but it snapped in fine. New here so be patient as I figure out pics and sigs and whatnot.
One thing I would like to say, everyone in this thread is my hero. I have soaked up so much info regarding building into this case and I feel like I could never have gotten there without all of your input. Give yourselves a pat on the back, and know how much I appreciate your input. Much love!


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OilCountry99*
> 
> I came, I lurked, I read all 399 pages of this thread, and my build is now complete. Sort of. I am godawful at cable management, and the placement of my sata ports on the hero made for some finicky action. I did install a 240 radiator with push/pull and did not have to cut the excess tabs off the front panel, I am not sure if Coolermaster has revised this design or not, but it snapped in fine. New here so be patient as I figure out pics and sigs and whatnot.
> One thing I would like to say, everyone in this thread is my hero. I have soaked up so much info regarding building into this case and I feel like I could never have gotten there without all of your input. Give yourselves a pat on the back, and know how much I appreciate your input. Much love!


welcome to OCN and the HAF XB club.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I use my S3 as a hotspot but ThreeUK gives me peak of 2.2mb per sec download speeds and on all you can eat data so I can still game.


Mine can do around 1Mb/s at night times but i only ever used to play GTA online ha.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OilCountry99*
> 
> I came, I lurked, I read all 399 pages of this thread, and my build is now complete. Sort of. I am godawful at cable management, and the placement of my sata ports on the hero made for some finicky action. I did install a 240 radiator with push/pull and did not have to cut the excess tabs off the front panel, I am not sure if Coolermaster has revised this design or not, but it snapped in fine. New here so be patient as I figure out pics and sigs and whatnot.
> One thing I would like to say, everyone in this thread is my hero. I have soaked up so much info regarding building into this case and I feel like I could never have gotten there without all of your input. Give yourselves a pat on the back, and know how much I appreciate your input. Much love!


Removing the tabs is only necessary with a 280 radiator, or 140mm fans in general. And welcome to OCN!


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OilCountry99*
> 
> I came, I lurked, I read all 399 pages of this thread, and my build is now complete. Sort of. I am godawful at cable management, and the placement of my sata ports on the hero made for some finicky action. I did install a 240 radiator with push/pull and did not have to cut the excess tabs off the front panel, I am not sure if Coolermaster has revised this design or not, but it snapped in fine. New here so be patient as I figure out pics and sigs and whatnot.
> One thing I would like to say, everyone in this thread is my hero. I have soaked up so much info regarding building into this case and I feel like I could never have gotten there without all of your input. Give yourselves a pat on the back, and know how much I appreciate your input. Much love!


Kind words








Welcome to OCN! Cant wait to see pics! but yea.. go figure out the sig and whatnot first.


----------



## kpoeticg

Just got a GIANT box from FrozenCPU =D


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Just got a GIANT box from FrozenCPU =D


Wooooop


----------



## kpoeticg

Gonna try to make a proper build log but it's gonna be tough taking my time and taking pictures and not just rippin everything open lol. The rest of my stuff from Performance-PC's will be here tomorrow. Should be a fun few days!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Wooooop


That emoticon is trippin me out HAHAHA


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Just got a GIANT box from FrozenCPU =D


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*


You know there's an issue facing many Americans today that I know concerns a great number of us. According to Gallop Polls: 1 in 12 American's is unaware that the Bird is the Word. I for one, dream of an America where everybody knows that the Bird is the Word.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You know there's an issue facing many Americans today that I know concerns a great number of us. According to Gallop Polls: 1 in 12 American's is unaware that the Bird is the Word. I for one, dream of an America where everybody knows that the Bird is the Word.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*


HAHA I was setting up and taking pics while u were typing that. I'm gonna put together a build log but i'll upload a cpl of the pics i took with my phone. Give me a sec


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*


Sweet, be sure to link us


----------



## wermad

woot, woot, stuff


----------



## kpoeticg

I will for sure. I still gotta figure out how to start one and set up my sig and all that. Probly tonight or tomorrow I'll start getting into it


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I will for sure. I still gotta figure out how to start one and set up my sig and all that. Probly tonight or tomorrow I'll start getting into it


Its all in your profile page


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Its all in your profile page


Cool thanx. I'll probly get it started tonight after I sort through all the pictures i took so far. I'll link it in here when I do, plus I'll put it in my sig anyway


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Cool thanx. I'll probly get it started tonight after I sort through all the pictures i took so far. I'll link it in here when I do, plus I'll put it in my sig anyway


To start a build log head to forums/intel/Intel build logs/start new thread


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> To start a build log head to forums/intel/Intel build logs/start new thread


Oh. Cool thanks again =]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> proud owner... just got mine at micro center, $89 bucks with a $10 dollar mail in rebate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it comes down to a matter of taste whether some people like them or not? I've had atleast two people so far tell me it was the ugliest thing they have ever seen... I can not concur.
> 
> I have totally wanted a nice production case which mounts the motherboard horizontally. I am upgrading my desktop rig (LGA775 Pentium D) lol... and building a new system LGA 2011 Rampage IV Gene around the HAF XB. Ordered the mobo today... headed to microcenter to pick up a starter cpu 3820 which I'll use for awhile until next year when the Ivy-E 2011's to be released this september come down in price. No graphics card selected yet but it's going to be an Asus and Nvidia surely as my 8600GT is not going to be much use on the new board, but I'll atleast be able to start it and use it.
> 
> I bought the Corsair H100i with the case yesterday and was figuring that it would work much better in a push configuration, but the manual states to mount it in a pull configuration... is there something I am missing about these fans? This happens to be my first water cooled system also... but it looks like I can mount the radiator behind the front grill and on the front of the case frame and the fans on the rear side of the frame to get a pull configuration, though I will have to modify slightly two half a nickle shape cutouts for the hoses to pass thru if I mount it on the front.
> 
> anybody know if these fans are optimized for pull or are they all pretty much the same? also the diagrams show this radiator being mounted flat on the top of a tower case... will they work just as well mounted on their side or should I return it and buy a different AIO setup?
> 
> thanks, I been running laptops for the past quite a few years now so I am coming back up to date and terms with desktops.


You can mount your radiator wherever you want/wherever it will fit. As long as you have a fan mounted on the rear 120 mount exhausting out of the case it's actually better to use your front rad/fans as intake like you want to do. I don't know much about the stock fans that come with the h100i but you can always get some new fans if you don't like the way they sound/perform. Push/Pull is always better than just push or pull. As far as push or pull, some fans are better in push some are better in pull, but either way the difference is negligible. Set it up however u prefer.

On a side note, I've been trying to choose my mobo for my new build for a while and I'm actually leaning towards a Rampage too (Rampage IV Extreme + 4930k). I'm also upgrading from an LGA 775 =)

Also there's holes in the front of the chassis you can route your hoses through if you mount on the front like I am and don't wanna Dremel holes in your case. If you take your front panel off, the oval holes next to the little rectangles the front panel snaps into are for routing cables and hoses. An h100i will fit perfectly on the inside though. It's actually thin enough to mount on the inside with fans on both sides of it (1 set on the outside of chassis). So unless you really really wanna mount the rad on the front, there's really no reason too. It'll fit just fine with all your hardware on the inside...

Why would you buy the 3820 now? The 4820k is gonna be released in a month for the same price the 3820 is now... Intel's released the MSRP's and the prices are gonna be the same as the SB-E equivalent's. If you're doing a brand new build from scratch like i am then you truly have no reason to waste your money on that 3820. By the time you have your system all put together and install the CPU, the 4820k will probly be out with the same pricetag you payed for your shiny new 3820!!!!


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't believe in the push/pull theory, specially on such a narrow width radiator like cpu water coolers... if I had 3 120mil rads lined up back to back with no fans between them then push pull might make sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am an auto mechanic going on 30 years now and pushing air directly over the air conditioning condenser mounted on the front of the radiator provides the more instantaneous cooling effect you need for the high pressure side which makes the a/c function the way it does on a car and facilitates the gas form of the freon returning back into a liquid state to be compressed again. You take away that front mounted condenser push fan and the pull fan used for the engine cooling (antifreeze) radiator is not enough to give your ac the desired 43F at the vents inside the vehicle.
> 
> On the other hand... two front mounted push fans on a vehicle is enough to cool both your condenser and radiator if the pull fan on the backside fails... there are many vehicles now setup to do exactly that, to run the condenser fans mounted on the front continuously if the radiator coolant "pull" fan fails.
> The hoses on the H100i do not seem removable and I see the rounded rectangle hole you are referring to but there is no way to pass the cpu cooler/pump thru it. Mounting the rad on the front seems like a cool idea but my main concern was with this particular rad sitting on it's side... there is no real pressure inside these system to have to worry about leaks from the rad and the hose crimps seem well enough.
> 
> I am going to mount the rad inside and the fans on the front like I set it up last night but disassembled till I got more information... you wouldn't know if these fans are optimized for pull do ya? maybe I should just order some which state as optimized for "push" that way I can be certain... I honestly can't see how it matters though as the blade pitch on the corsair fans are exactly the same as the cooler master ones which came with the case. I would think that kind of push or pull labeling on a case fan would be a bunch of hoopla unless there was a drastic or radical pitch difference to the blades themselves... which in turn would make the fan case thicker to accommodate the steeper blade pitch.
> 
> PS; I was looking at the IV Extreme too.. but I figured I didn't need all those PCIe slots because when Ivy-E is available so will be PCIe 3.0 which can only run 2 cards at X16 PCIe 3.0 speeds. All other peripherals are pretty much usb or eSata or firewire now anyway. I only need two x16 capable slots at PCIe 3.0 Rev. that's why I got the RIVGene... saved a few bucks and those extra slots even on the Gene are just going to be sitting there unused.


Push/Pull being better isn't a theory. It's a fact proven time and time again from actual scientific testing. PC's and Car's running Freon are NOT the same thing. And with any radiator in Push/Pull you definitely want all your fans to be static pressure optimized. There isn't 1 static pressure side. You would have 2 high SP fans on one side and 2 high SP fans on the other side. It's not a HUGE benefit but you'll get about 20% better cooling in Push/Pull than you will in one or the other. Check out martinsliquidlab.org if you wanna see some testing backing it up.
I don't think that any fans are actually optimized for push or pull. Just i guess some perform like 1% better in one or the other. Fans are optimized for Static Pressure (rad or cooler fans) or CFM (chassis fans). Generally any stock fans that come with anything aren't the best you can get. Corsair does make some great high SP fans, the SP120's would work great for your radiator. Best results would be to buy 4 of them for your 240 radiator. Scythe Gentle Typhoons are well known to be the best. Also Noctua NF-F12's are good, Noiseblocker NB E-Loop's, and there's plenty of others too. Just pay attention to the mmH20 rating for a better idea. Martinsliquidlab.org has some really extensive fan testing if you need help choosing good rad fans.
As far as the oval holes, i wasn't bearing in mind that you have a Closed Loop Cooler, so yeah that wouldn't work for you. You definitely should mount it inside. You'd have to cut more than a hole to make that work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> 40 lanes = (2) x16 slots @PCIe 3.0, the rest are for the quad memory controllers.
> 
> even though the other sockets already have PCI3 3.0 they only have a maximum of 16 lanes.
> 
> I wouldn't go with anything other than a LGA 2011 simply because of that fact and the iGPU's make no sense to me on a machine which is made for gaming/editing/HD viewing and has a Graphics card... *** was intel thinking? trying to crush or take over the after market graphics industry lol? what a wast of die space!


The extra 40 lanes on big motherboards come from the PLX bridge they put on them (like the Rampage IV Extreme). So 40 lanes from the CPU and 40 lanes from the PLX bridge. Any board that you see with x16/x16/x16/x16 or x16/x16/x8/x8 or even x8/x8/x8/x8 has either 1 or 2 PLX bridges installed. That goes for Haswell, IB-E, IB, SB, SB-E, and anything else. That's one of the reasons that boards with heavy GPU support are so expensive. So the Rampage IV Extreme is still gonna give you (x16, x16, x16, x16, x8) in PCIE 3.0 on an IB-E chip.
iGPU's aren't really to replace dGPU's. They've always been there. Most general PC user's don't have any use for buying a graphics card. SB-E and IB-E and such don't have iGPU's because they're enthusiast chips with enthusiast chipsets. So people that are willing to spend the extra money on an Express CPU/Chipset are generally gonna be wanting a nice GPU to go with it.

When you see a board with more than 40 PCI lanes, you'll see (usually or always) under the CPU socket (between the CPU socket and the PCIE slots) a long metal thing that looks kinda like a Lincoln Log with a metal pipe going to the VRM's and a metal pipe going to the chipset. That's the PLX bridge. You'll see it on most motherboards in the $400 range. Then look at a board in the $200 range and you won't see one. That $200 board with no PLX bridge only has 40 PCI lanes.


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## kpoeticg

I didn't say it was far off. I said it wasn't the same. And yes a fan shroud can help for sure!!! Push/Pull + a Shroud on both sides would be best possible scenario. But shrouds only help a little because of the dead spot in the middle of fans. Push/Pull improves your cooling much more than a shroud does. Push/Pull improves a radiator's cooling about 20%. This is not a theory. This is proven!!!! Shroud's are much more theory. Tests show they help maybe 1 degree here and there SOMETIMES. Fans and Cars are not the same thing. Yes they have similarities. But you wouldn't use 2x120 Gentle Typhoon's in your car and be happy because you have the best in the industry for 18 bux a piece. Look I can't keep repeating myself. If you wanna understand how it works and why its better just google or go to martinsliquidlab.org. But don't google Chevy radiators. Google PC Watercooling. Shrouds can help. More fans help ALOT more. ****, push/push/push-pull/pull/pull will cool your rad even better if your using good SP fans. But no1 has room for that. So Push/Pull what people do. It's not necessary. But it will help MUCH more than a shroud will. If you have the room, which you do with your current build, you should do push/pull with a shroud on each side. You will probly be fine with ur h100i and 1 set of fans in push or pull. But saying "I don't believe in the theory of Push/Pull" is like saying "I don't believe in the theory that smoking causes lung cancer"

Current cards don't saturate PCIE 2.0 x16 which = PCIE 3.0 x8. But the good ones can come close. PCIE x8 for each card is plenty of bandwith. You can achieve that on 2 GPU's with a $200 range board with no PLX bridge. A normal board can give you 2 x8 slots and all other slots are x4 or x1. A high end board with a PLX chip can give you x8/x8/x8/x8. 2 PLX chips = x16/x16/x16/x16 plus usually an extra x8 or a cpl x4's or so, like the newest LGA2011 Asus board. I think it's called the P9X79 WS or something. That much bandwith isn't needed right now. But it future proofs your rig. That would be the only reason to do that. A PLX chip is why dual graphic cards like the 7990 only use the bandwith of a single GPU. Because cards like that have a PLX chip built into them. If you're only ever gonna use 2 GPU's then grab the RIVGENE. Just don't make that decision because you think IB-E somehow gives you less PCI lanes than SB-E. IB-E > SB-E in every single way. I think you got yourself confused about iGPU's and such. Even LGA775 boards have iGPU's. Without an iGPU you would be forced to buy a GPU or you would have no way of connecting to a monitor.

http://www.martinsliquidlab.org if you want "Real World Results"


----------



## wthenshaw

Not even the best cards are showing a performance difference when used in pcie 2.0 and 3.0


----------



## wermad

edit: single screen, no difference in 2.0 vs 3.0. Once you start adding more cards and go Surround/Eyefinity, then it may make a difference in the #s. Is it significant, hmmmmmmmmmmmm, imho, not really but some would say yes


----------



## kpoeticg

I was under the impression that x8 3.0 = x16 2.0 and that's basically the max bandwith the top graphics cards use. Is there actually a benefit to 3.0 x16 vs 3.0 x8? And I thought the cards ram was the biggest factor in EyeFinity/Surround

So, my UT60 280mm has like 5 bent fins kind of in the top middle of one side. Is that something I should worry or make a fuss about?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I was under the impression that x8 3.0 = x16 2.0 and that's basically the max bandwith the top graphics cards use. Is there actually a benefit to 3.0 x16 vs 3.0 x8? And I thought the cards ram was the biggest factor in EyeFinity/Surround


When you get three or four cards running three or five screens in Surround or Eyefinity, then yes, it makes sense to get 3.0. It also depends on the game. Some games run poorly in 3 or 4 way sli/xfire.

Check out CallSignVega's test:

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1537816&print=true&mpage=1

edit: yes, 8x 3.0 = 16x 2.0. We have no single gpu card that can saturate 16x 2.0 or 8x 3.0 unless you're running extreme resolutions (= or > 3x1080/1200/1440/1600)


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> When you get three or four cards running three or five screens in Surround or Eyefinity, then yes, it makes sense to get 3.0. It also depends on the game. Some games run poorly in 3 or 4 way sli/xfire.
> 
> Check out CallSignVega's test:
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1537816&print=true&mpage=1


When you say 3.0 do you mean 16x per card?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> When you say 3.0 do you mean 16x per card?


pcie 3.0 in general. If you're not going to run three or more cards and monitors, there's not benefit. Check out the tpu and hardocp review of 3.0 vs 2.0 (4x/8x/16x).


----------



## kpoeticg

My understanding is 3.0 x8 = 2.0 x16 as far as bandwidth comparison, but in a say.... 3.0 x8/x8/x8/x8 configuration are you saying that the 3.0 x8 wouldn't be sufficient?

I've been under the impression that the RIVE + IB-E is more than capable of running 4 (say...7970's) in 3.0.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> My understanding is 3.0 x8 = 2.0 x16 as far as bandwidth comparison, but in a say.... 3.0 x8/x8/x8/x8 configuration are you saying that the 3.0 x8 wouldn't be sufficient?
> 
> I've been under the impression that the RIVE + IB-E is more than capable of running 4 (say...7970's) in 3.0.


There's no gain going from pcie 8x or 16x *2.0* to pcie 8x/16x *3.0* unless you plan to run three monitors and three or four graphics cards.

Btw, if you're going to run quad7970s, you need a bigger case, bigger psu (~1500-1600w), and bigger/more ads









edit: obviously you can blow your money any way you want to but just keep in mind the realities of going with the latest and greatest.


----------



## kpoeticg

Well depends really. I'm not buying 4 GPU's along with my new mobo and CPU. I'll buy 2 at most during my original build. 4 7979's does fit in the HAF XB, u just need to dremel out the last slot in the case. I've seen people do it in this thread (the dremel part, not sure about the 4 GPU's). It's alot easier to upgrade a case and PSU when needed instead of buying a whole new system. That's why I'm trying to see if I'm missing something here about the RIVE being able to run 4 7970's in 3.0 x8 or x16. And I'm already considering starting out with a 1000 - 1500w PSU. I already bought the Lian Li PSU extension bracket. It came in my package today.

So, HAF XB aside, the RIVE + 4930k would be able to fully utilize 4 7970's in 3.0 correct? Or am i missing something...

"edit: obviously you can blow your money any way you want to but just keep in mind the realities of going with the latest and greatest.
Edited by wermad - Today at 3:57 am"

That's kinda what i keep trying to ask you... you're confusing me. Are u saying that IB-E is a bad idea and i should go with Haswell?

Damn homie, this is the 2nd time we got in a discussion about motherboards and PCIE lanes. And when I asked you if a particular motherboard could utilize 4 7970's, you told me 4 GPU's need a big PSU and Chassis and then you disappeared. I gotta go to sleep. It's 7:30AM and i got my package from Performance-PC's coming today. Pzzzzzzz


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## wthenshaw




----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*


copy.

Your discussion about the PCIe slots is absolute irrelevant for the HAF XB Club and has no place in this Thread.


----------



## sascha1102

here last little update to my front with HAF XB logo. in 09 or 10 RGB LEDs again inside, next bigger update inside at the end of this year (new CPU cooler and a few other parts)


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> copy.
> 
> Your discussion about the PCIe slots is absolute irrelevant for the HAF XB Club and has no place in this Thread.


Well, they did also talk about how to make room for the 4th PCIe card in the HAF XB using a dremel







so I guess it isnt "absolute irrelevant" hehe.


----------



## Buxty

The last page or two has been TL;DR for me...its too hot to read derp about smoking.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> The last page or two has been TL;DR for me...its too hot to read derp about smoking.


My sentiments exactly haha


----------



## Buxty

While we're slowing returning back to topic, i'll slip this in here! Anyone suggest me a decent monitor for around 100-150GBP?







Been lookinh at a LG 23EA63V to compliment the looks of my HAF XB


----------



## CosmosXXX

Hi Guys,
I joined overclock just because of this Thread.








I'm planning to buy my first self-built pc for xmas this year and started planning. The reason I'm interested in the haf xb is because any other case won't fit where I want it to fit








And as I started doing some research I found this thread. So now here I am!








While reading posts in this thread (I'm atm at page 40 and I also read the last 5 Pages ^^) I came along the idea of modding the case a little bit. Not much, just like a beginner can do it. For example some LED fans and LEDs inside the case. (Will probably buy the windowed case)
But with the windowed pannel there would be a giant cpu cooler pretty ugly or at least i wouldn't like it. So i think of a easy water cooling like the H100 Series of Corsair.
Is it possible to put the fans of this at the back? Because i want the front fans to shine









Already thanks for reading


----------



## ajohnson30

Just thought I'd chime in - Newegg has the HAF for $10 off with free shipping

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119265


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CosmosXXX*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> I joined overclock just because of this Thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to buy my first self-built pc for xmas this year and started planning. The reason I'm interested in the haf xb is because any other case won't fit where I want it to fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as I started doing some research I found this thread. So now here I am!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While reading posts in this thread (I'm atm at page 40 and I also read the last 5 Pages ^^) I came along the idea of modding the case a little bit. Not much, just like a beginner can do it. For example some LED fans and LEDs inside the case. (Will probably buy the windowed case)
> But with the windowed pannel there would be a giant cpu cooler pretty ugly or at least i wouldn't like it. So i think of a easy water cooling like the H100 Series of Corsair.
> Is it possible to put the fans of this at the back? Because i want the front fans to shine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already thanks for reading


If you mean put the stock fans h100 on the inside and your own Leds fans in the front of the case; I would recommend sacking the stick fans and purchasing 4 of the same fans for more efficient cooling, however you need to read into good performance Led fans with high static pressure. Off the top of my head I don't know any but I'm sure there are others who can chime in with suggestions.


----------



## CosmosXXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> If you mean put the stock fans h100 on the inside and your own Leds fans in the front of the case; I would recommend sacking the stick fans and purchasing 4 of the same fans for more efficient cooling, however you need to read into good performance Led fans with high static pressure. Off the top of my head I don't know any but I'm sure there are others who can chime in with suggestions.


Okay, but what do you mean by put the h100 fan in the inside? So it points at a side? Because the main reason i want a water cooling is (as already mentioned) because an ugly giant cooler on the cpu would look awful. So i wanted the main cooler at the side or back/front. (So it looks nice through the window







)
-written on my phone


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CosmosXXX*
> 
> Okay, but what do you mean by put the h100 fan in the inside? So it points at a side? Because the main reason i want a water cooling is (as already mentioned) because an ugly giant cooler on the cpu would look awful. So i wanted the main cooler at the side or back/front. (So it looks nice through the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> -written on my phone


Okay so your first 2 120mm fans between the chassis and the front fascia. Then on the inside of the case mount the actual rad, so the metal of the chassis is between the first two fans and the rad. The Mount your second set of fans on the inside directly to the rad. Maybe someone with a h100 in the case can post a picture to show what I am saying.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> copy.
> 
> Your discussion about the PCIe slots is absolute irrelevant for the HAF XB Club and has no place in this Thread.


Wow. Sorry that choosing a motherboard is so off topic in building a pc


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Wow. Sorry that choosing a motherboard is so off topic in building a pc


Calm yourself.

It was in topic to begin with but when the discussion turned to pie lanes and smoking it derailed the thread.


----------



## kpoeticg

Well yeah but it was also late night/early morning and there was nobody else alive here.

And my edited out "Just WOW" was cuz my pc froze when i was asleep and when i turned it back on the last comment was that comment about smoking.

Topic -> There really isn't any LED fans on par with the best rad fans. Best bet is to do what I'm doing and get some real rad fans with a plexi shroud behind them
Aside from that, Cougar's are probly your best bet for LED fans. Cooler Master R4's are also popular for LED rad fans. Bitfenix Spectre's, Enermax Vegas, and LEPA's have good manufacturer ratings but i never heard anything really good about their performance on rads. NoiseBlocker NB-Silent Pro's have a see through black fan and frame and would work good in front of a plexi shroud if u wanted to go that route. That's from my own personal search......


----------



## Buxty

I don't think anyone was actually bothered with it being off topic, but some following a link through a google search might be looking for info in the thread that gets a tad bulked up.

Don't worry about it.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Ok, then lets start with a few infos. not every plastic or acrylic is from same quality. I wouldn't buy it at a DIY market, because often they have no clear plexi. The most time it is a bit blue shining. You should just use clear plexi or, if wanted, any other shining colour.
> 
> for all windows, I'm gone with 3mm clear GS plexi (good to work with a jigsaw and a special plexi blade, and very solid). perhaps 4mm thickness would be fine too, but that depends on the thickness of your mounting power tape. In the US, I would go witch the Scotch clear 19mm super strong mounting tape. the best I've ever seen. Here in Germany, if available, very expensive. If you use thicker plexi than 4mm, it wouldn't be plane from the inside.
> 
> ***
> 
> for both side windows (just mesh area) and top window you need a 60cm x 60cm acrylic plate, or 2x 40cm x 40cm (recommend, because don't have to cut so much)
> 
> ***
> 
> side windows cut out area is 12cm x 28,5 cm. the acrylic has dimensions 14,5cm x 31,5 cm (here EXACT 31,5cm otherwise if wider , you can't close the sidepanel anymore)
> Then at inside top angled area, it must to be cutted to a straight line. as arrows in picture
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a bigger window, the lower rounded area must become a straight line, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> Top window cut out dimensions are at the picture. acrylic has dimensions max. 34,5 cm width and 29,5 cm (to fit perfect to dimensions in picture. if you want it a bit bigger (from 45mm to 35mm at front in picture), then the acrylic has to become 34,5 cm width x 30,3 cm depth.
> 
> 
> 
> If you use exact the dimensions in the picture, the stock increase where the original window or mesh is in, will become complete plane.
> 
> at all side and top panels you have to remove the noses that are at backmost position.


Great guide (if I didnt already say that, hehe)
Im thinking of doing the same thing!

Question: Would a 50x50cm sheet be enough for the mod?


I guess Im kinda answering my own question, lol. but yea.. is the measures iv drawn the right ones for the plexi? (not measures for the holes in the case)

Cheers!


----------



## kpoeticg

I haven't done the mod yet cuz I only got my plexi yesterday, but from Sascha's instructions it sounds like 60x60cm is as small as you should go. I listened to him and ordered 2 40x40 sheets.


----------



## GaMbi2004

yea, I noticed







but I cant see any problem in fitting it all on a 50x50 sheet? unless I have used some wrong numbers somewhere :/

The thing is, I can only get a hold of 40x40 or 50x50 and the 50 would be cheaper then 2x40


----------



## kpoeticg

Well you can always order a 50 and if it's too small to make the 2nd side window just order some more. I had no problem ordering the 2 40x40 cuz extra plexi seems like a useful thing to have laying around

Also keep in mind that for the side windows you'll be cutting shapes out of the plexi. Meaning that u won't be able to use that whole 50x50 some will be scrap cuz it all won't line up.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

I finsihed ! and my front i/o panel led mods worked ! all i have is crappy webcam photos of the finsihed build, and none of it running cause its in the other room , out of range of this comps webcam







but here's some crappy photos none the less ! yayayayay







p.s. only problems i have is with the rear 120 fan not running, it twerks and will not run unless i push it to get going and its not registering in the bios fan control, other issue is the cooling after module but i have to test some more with it. And i kind of gave up on wire management :/


----------



## kpoeticg

Wish you had some better pics lol. It looks interesting but it's hard to make everything out =P. I thought of trying to find a use for one or 2 of those Lian Li fan ducts. I wanted to use em for the fans underneath my case, but specs say they're 60mm deep and that's obviously too much for under the case. What do you have goin on in the back at the 80mm fan mounts and PSU bracket?

Edit I can see the PSU bracket is another Lian Li duct. But what about the 80mm's and the front 120's?


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

the 80's are set to intake with two thermaltake ducts on either side the outside one pointing away form the psu and 120 exhausts and the inside duct pointing up, the fronts are 140's, i had double filters on both (80's and 140's) foam and the metal screens, recently took the foams off.

if i get access to a camera anytime soon il take some pics, probably by that time i'll have changed some other minor things


----------



## kpoeticg

Ahhhhhh Nice. Thanx for explaining. Looking forward to some clearer pics =)

Woot Woot, my Performance-PCs package just got here. Just a few extra things like some Modder's Mesh, GT AP-15's, Mounting tape, Rad Screws, Speaker Grills, and Rhoebus that wuz on sale for $8.99 =D

Damn this Modder's Mesh has alot wider spacing than i thought. I was expecting it to look more like what comes stock on the HAF XB. I got the Hex black



Can anybody here tell me, when using a platic cutting blade on a Dremel, is it better to use a higher or lower speed at the finished visible edges? Or is it better to use a sanding disc with high grit? I'm referring to the window I cut in the front panel for my 280 UT60 to pass through. When i first cut the hole I left extra plastic that still has to be taken off, I haven't done that part yet because I'm not sure the best way to leave the most precise clean finish


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Ahhhhhh Nice. Thanx for explaining. Looking forward to some clearer pics =)
> 
> Woot Woot, my Performance-PCs package just got here. Just a few extra things like some Modder's Mesh, GT AP-15's, Mounting tape, Rad Screws, Speaker Grills, and Rhoebus that wuz on sale for $8.99 =D
> 
> Damn this Modder's Mesh has alot wider spacing than i thought. I was expecting it to look more like what comes stock on the HAF XB. I got the Hex black
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody here tell me, when using a platic cutting blade on a Dremel, is it better to use a higher or lower speed at the finished visible edges? Or is it better to use a sanding disc with high grit? I'm referring to the window I cut in the front panel for my 280 UT60 to pass through. When i first cut the hole I left extra plastic that still has to be taken off, I haven't done that part yet because I'm not sure the best way to leave the most precise clean finish


AS I work with acrylic a lot, the more you can reduce heat the better to prevent melting. Faster is better as it wont have to stay in one place as long. I use a dremel on high speed but if you are making long cuts say, Cutting a 60cm panel its better to use an alternate method as the dremel will most likely melt or even burn the plastic.

Are you using a plastic cutting disc or a plastic cutting bit? I have used a multi-purpose roto zip bit to cut acrylic but have to be careful and keep it moving.




I cut these out with a dremel bit and hand sanded then polished everything

Another possibility is to use a wood burner/soldering iron with a flat attachment...it will melt through the plastic and leave a smooth edge as long as you Work quickly...

If you choose to "melt" it, try as hard as you can not to breathe in the fumes as ABS plastic is toxic when inhaled and will make you sick.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> AS I work with acrylic a lot, the more you can reduce heat the better to prevent melting. Faster is better as it wont have to stay in one place as long. I use a dremel on high speed but if you are making long cuts say, Cutting a 60cm panel its better to use an alternate method as the dremel will most likely melt or even burn the plastic.
> 
> Are you using a plastic cutting disc or a plastic cutting bit? I have used a multi-purpose roto zip bit to cut acrylic but have to be careful and keep it moving.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut these out with a dremel bit and hand sanded then polished everything
> 
> Another possibility is to use a wood burner/soldering iron with a flat attachment...it will melt through the plastic and leave a smooth edge as long as you Work quickly...
> 
> If you choose to "melt" it, try as hard as you can not to breathe in the fumes as ABS plastic is toxic when inhaled and will make you sick.


Well actually I do have 2 400mm x 400mm x 3mm plexi panels that I'm planning to use for making side and top windows in my case. I have the stock plexi top CM sells but I much prefer the look of the custom ones i've seen in here by people like Sascha!! Sascha already gave great detailed specs on the dimensions to cut but I hadn't decided yet how I'm gonna cut them. I have a Dremel 4200 with a bunch of accessory packs, a Jigsaw, a Drill with Holesaw's, Soldering equipment, Heatgun, etc.

What I was referring to in my post though was this

I've cut out more than that since I took the picture but I left a little extra plastic that I haven't cut yet because I haven't figured the best way to leave it with the cleanest finish. I'm basically cutting the border right down to the edge so i can still use the wire mesh holes that are there if i decide i like the look of the Modder's Mesh i bought. I just don't know the best method for a flat, straight, border with the least amount of scratching/warping/melting. I have cutting disks, sanding disks, sanding drums, cutting bits, basically most of the stuff that's easily available.


----------



## wermad

A pic of the build:


----------



## kpoeticg

L-M-F-A-O!!!!!

HAHAHAHAHA I'm still laughing at that. Between that and your new avatar......


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Well actually I do have 2 400mm x 400mm x 3mm plexi panels that I'm planning to use for making side and top windows in my case. I have the stock plexi top CM sells but I much prefer the look of the custom ones i've seen in here by people like Sascha!! Sascha already gave great detailed specs on the dimensions to cut but I hadn't decided yet how I'm gonna cut them. I have a Dremel 4200 with a bunch of accessory packs, a Jigsaw, a Drill with Holesaw's, Soldering equipment, Heatgun, etc.
> 
> What I was referring to in my post though was this
> 
> I've cut out more than that since I took the picture but I left a little extra plastic that I haven't cut yet because I haven't figured the best way to leave it with the cleanest finish. I'm basically cutting the border right down to the edge so i can still use the wire mesh holes that are there if i decide i like the look of the Modder's Mesh i bought. I just don't know the best method for a flat, straight, border with the least amount of scratching/warping/melting. I have cutting disks, sanding disks, sanding drums, cutting bits, basically most of the stuff that's easily available.


honestly if it were me I would ust a sanding disc/drum on the dremel and a coarse grit say 80-120 and lightly grind it down to were you want it...for those top pieces cut them off with a cutting wheel using the dremel....this plastic (after looking at it) is much more durable than acrylic and should respond well to a cutoff wheel. Then use the sanding drum in the dremel to finish it off.. luckily if you mess it up too bad replacement parts are relatively inexpensive....

Edit: I shouldnt say much more durable but its not as prone to burning like acrylic...It will probably still melt but should still leave a good edge after cut.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> honestly if it were me I would ust a sanding disc/drum on the dremel and a coarse grit say 80-120 and lightly grind it down to were you want it...for those top pieces cut them off with a cutting wheel using the dremel....this plastic (after looking at it) is much more durable than acrylic and should respond well to a cutoff wheel. Then use the sanding drum in the dremel to finish it off.. luckily if you mess it up too bad replacement parts are relatively inexpensive....
> 
> Edit: I shouldnt say much more durable but its not as prone to burning like acrylic...It will probably still melt but should still leave a good edge after cut.


I've already cut those tabs off. I have it right about down to where i want the border to be. The only thing left to do on the window is the last cpl mm's along the entire border to finish it off. I took that pic a cpl weeks ago, and i did use a plastic cutoff wheel for most of the window. I used sanding disks for part of it too, but for the very last part i figured i'd ask for advice cuz this last cut is gonna be visible on the finished build. I did buy an extra front panel along with the top window when i decided to mod but i'd rather not use it if i don't have to.

Would you recommend a disk or drum more? I have the right angle & flex shaft attachments so i'll be able to access the area with either piece.

Edit: Nevermind I just saw u said a drum to finish it. Cool that's what I'm gonna do. THANK YOU for the help!!!!

I'm looking for tips on painting "PART" of the front panel too. Again, I know how to work with the metal but i don't know the best way for adding color accents to just little bits of the front panel.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

No prob...painting isn't too hard if you take your time and don't try to get full coverage in one coat cause the paint won't cure properly...
 this fan blade is the result of prob 8-10 coats of indoor outdoor spray paint....just dusted each coat until it finally got full coverage but I didn't wait long enough before I put fan back together and got a finger print....good thing it was just a tester fan


----------



## kpoeticg

It looks like I'm probly going with a red/black/white color scheme. So if i wanted to say.... paint like every other square in the side border either red or white, i could just paint over the black? I know on metal your supposed to sand it first but that's obviously not a good idea with plastic. I don't have to do anything else to prepare it before i spray paint it?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> It looks like I'm probly going with a red/black/white color scheme. So if i wanted to say.... paint like every other square in the side border either red or white, i could just paint over the black? I know on metal your supposed to sand it first but that's obviously not a good idea with plastic. I don't have to do anything else to prepare it before i spray paint it?


I *think* that there is some form of self etching primer available specifically for plastics but I'm not sure as I have never painted it before


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I *think* that there is some form of self etching primer available specifically for plastics but I'm not sure as I have never painted it before


Cool, I'll hit up Google and see if i can find out more. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## CosmosXXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Okay so your first 2 120mm fans between the chassis and the front fascia. Then on the inside of the case mount the actual rad, so the metal of the chassis is between the first two fans and the rad. The Mount your second set of fans on the inside directly to the rad. *Maybe someone with a h100 in the case can post a picture to show what I am saying*.


Yeah that would be nice.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Cool, I'll hit up Google and see if i can find out more. Thanks for the info!!


I used valspar paint primer....I did paint some smooth fans but those I had to scuff with some fine grit to get the paint to stick


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, then lets start with a few infos. not every plastic or acrylic is from same quality. I wouldn't buy it at a DIY market, because often they have no clear plexi. The most time it is a bit blue shining. You should just use clear plexi or, if wanted, any other shining colour.
> 
> for all windows, I'm gone with 3mm clear GS plexi (good to work with a jigsaw and a special plexi blade, and very solid). perhaps 4mm thickness would be fine too, but that depends on the thickness of your mounting power tape. In the US, I would go witch the Scotch clear 19mm super strong mounting tape. the best I've ever seen. Here in Germany, if available, very expensive. If you use thicker plexi than 4mm, it wouldn't be plane from the inside.
> 
> ***
> 
> for both side windows (just mesh area) and top window you need a 60cm x 60cm acrylic plate, or 2x 40cm x 40cm (recommend, because don't have to cut so much)
> 
> ***
> 
> side windows cut out area is 12cm x 28,5 cm. the acrylic has dimensions 14,5cm x 31,5 cm (here EXACT 31,5cm otherwise if wider , you can't close the sidepanel anymore)
> Then at inside top angled area, it must to be cutted to a straight line. as arrows in picture
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a bigger window, the lower rounded area must become a straight line, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> Top window cut out dimensions are at the picture. acrylic has dimensions max. 34,5 cm width and 29,5 cm (to fit perfect to dimensions in picture. if you want it a bit bigger (from 45mm to 35mm at front in picture), then the acrylic has to become 34,5 cm width x 30,3 cm depth.
> 
> 
> 
> If you use exact the dimensions in the picture, the stock increase where the original window or mesh is in, will become complete plane.
> 
> at all side and top panels you have to remove the noses that are at backmost position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great guide (if I didnt already say that, hehe)
> Im thinking of doing the same thing!
> 
> Question: Would a 50x50cm sheet be enough for the mod?
> 
> 
> I guess Im kinda answering my own question, lol. but yea.. is the measures iv drawn the right ones for the plexi? (not measures for the holes in the case)
> 
> Cheers!
Click to expand...

Yes, your measures in your graphic are absolute correct.
The only thing, if you use a 50 cm x 50 cm plexi plate, you have to cut it absolute perfect with straight lines, because there is just 1cm room between both upper windows. if you want to cut it with a jigsaw, you should use a ruler ore a level. If you will use a Dremel, I would cut exact between both parts and then file it to a straight line


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> There really isn't any LED fans on par with the best rad fans. Best bet is to do what I'm doing and get some real rad fans with a plexi shroud behind them.
> Aside from that, Cougar's are probly your best bet for LED fans.
> Cooler Master R4's are also popular for LED rad fans.
> Bitfenix Spectre's, Enermax Vegas, and LEPA's have good manufacturer ratings but i never heard anything really good about their performance on rads.
> 
> 
> 
> NoiseBlocker NB-Silent Pro's have a see through black fan and frame and would work good in front of a plexi shroud if u wanted to go that route. That's from my own personal search......










yes, blades are glossy black and if there are lights in the case, you can look a bit through the blades.
I got 4 of them in my front (2x 140mm + 2x 120mm) but the only problem would be the low static pressure. Therefore I wouldn't recommend them for a radiator. If just as case fans they are awesome - very quiet, good cooling performance and for me good looking.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Yes, your measures in your graphic are absolute correct.
> The only thing, if you use a 50 cm x 50 cm plexi plate, you have to cut it absolute perfect with straight lines, because there is just 1cm room between both upper windows. if you want to cut it with a jigsaw, you should use a ruler ore a level. If you will use a Dremel, I would cut exact between both parts and then file it to a straight line


Yey! Thx for the confirmation!

I have worked with plexi before







but thanks for the tips!


----------



## OilCountry99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, blades are glossy black and if there are lights in the case, you can look a bit through the blades.
> I got 4 of them in my front (2x 140mm + 2x 120mm) but the only problem would be the low static pressure. Therefore I wouldn't recommend them for a radiator. If just as case fans they are awesome - very quiet, good cooling performance and for me good looking.


Noob question, would the fans that come with the Coolermaster Seidon 240m be a high static pressure fan? I am guessing the ones that come stock on the front grill of the HAF XB are not. The only reason I ask is that I left the stock fans there and mounted the radiator with the bundled fans on the inside for my ghetto push/pull setup. I see sp120 at local store for same price as noctua, just hate the color scheme on the noctua. Important to note for me is that I have no concerns about noise at all, with fan xpert2 profiles I only ramp the fans up when I am gaming, when I am just surfing, those fans are whisper quiet. I had an extra scythe 120 laying around and used it to be rear exhaust. I have no fans in the bottom chamber (seems pointless with only one mechanical hdd and one ssd, and the power supply fan barely runs at all and if it does, I don't hear it.
tl;dr
High Static pressure fans preferred for radiator push/pull fans? Rear exhaust as well?

Apologies if this has been gone over, I did read all 400 pages but maybe comprehension fail?
Thanks all.


----------



## OilCountry99

I should add that I have never seen cpu temp go over 31c and gpu never go above 42c, and I am running naked, no side panels or top panels.


----------



## GaMbi2004

*off topic*

Oh god -_- not again!

about a year ago I split opened my monitor due to those small annoying little "flys".. was a pain in the ass! what? about 4 sheets of plastic that sucks dust to it like nothing else, and wont look good if not 100% clean.. there was about 15-20 of em back then

well now I can see two or three of em crawling behind the front sheet again -_-
Gonna turn off the monitor for the rest of the day and hope they will leave..

stupid bugs!


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OilCountry99*
> 
> Noob question, would the fans that come with the Coolermaster Seidon 240m be a high static pressure fan? I am guessing the ones that come stock on the front grill of the HAF XB are not. The only reason I ask is that I left the stock fans there and mounted the radiator with the bundled fans on the inside for my ghetto push/pull setup. I see sp120 at local store for same price as noctua, just hate the color scheme on the noctua. Important to note for me is that I have no concerns about noise at all, with fan xpert2 profiles I only ramp the fans up when I am gaming, when I am just surfing, those fans are whisper quiet. I had an extra scythe 120 laying around and used it to be rear exhaust. I have no fans in the bottom chamber (seems pointless with only one mechanical hdd and one ssd, and the power supply fan barely runs at all and if it does, I don't hear it.
> tl;dr
> High Static pressure fans preferred for radiator push/pull fans? Rear exhaust as well?
> 
> Apologies if this has been gone over, I did read all 400 pages but maybe comprehension fail?
> Thanks all.


Sp120 are good radiator fans but gentle typhoons are my preferred rad fan...I love mine and I have 8 of them running on two radiators in my new case I'm building...as far as exhaust pressure should be substituted for high air flow..pressure is needed to help air push through the fins of a radiator but you will want a higher air flow (cfm) for the exhaust to expel the air that's in there...also I don't recommend running naked caused you want good pressure inside your case to help cool things down not to mention help with dust control..


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OilCountry99*
> 
> Noob question, would the fans that come with the Coolermaster Seidon 240m be a high static pressure fan? I am guessing the ones that come stock on the front grill of the HAF XB are not. The only reason I ask is that I left the stock fans there and mounted the radiator with the bundled fans on the inside for my ghetto push/pull setup. I see sp120 at local store for same price as noctua, just hate the color scheme on the noctua. Important to note for me is that I have no concerns about noise at all, with fan xpert2 profiles I only ramp the fans up when I am gaming, when I am just surfing, those fans are whisper quiet. I had an extra scythe 120 laying around and used it to be rear exhaust. I have no fans in the bottom chamber (seems pointless with only one mechanical hdd and one ssd, and the power supply fan barely runs at all and if it does, I don't hear it.
> tl;dr
> High Static pressure fans preferred for radiator push/pull fans? Rear exhaust as well?
> 
> Apologies if this has been gone over, I did read all 400 pages but maybe comprehension fail?
> Thanks all.
> 
> 
> 
> Sp120 are good radiator fans but gentle typhoons are my preferred rad fan...I love mine and I have 8 of them running on two radiators in my new case I'm building...as far as exhaust pressure should be substituted for high air flow..pressure is needed to help air push through the fins of a radiator but you will want a higher air flow (cfm) for the exhaust to expel the air that's in there...also I don't recommend running naked caused you want good pressure inside your case to help cool things down not to mention help with dust control..
Click to expand...

your right, the HAF XB stock fans are more for high air flow, then for a radiator. So if you will use the Seidon stock fans, I would change them against the HAF front fans. so the Seidon fans on outside the case. then inside the radiator, perhaps with 2 more fans for pull. A few minutes ago I've seen a video review about the Seidon 240m, and the stock fans seem to be not bad.

Also you can try different mountings, because there are a lot screws included. 8 short ones if the radiator should be mounted direct to a case wall. then 16 long screws to mount rad with fans on a case wall (so enough screws for push/pull config). and moreover 8 extra long screws (as the long ones), if you want a rubber frame between rad and fans or case and fans.

would have loved it, if Corsair would go this way, because here are always just screws for push or pull.

here the review:






in the rear you should use a airflow fan. perhaps one of the removed front stock fans. Me too, I don't recommend an open case. due to the reasons Dgeorge already said.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OilCountry99*
> 
> Noob question, would the fans that come with the Coolermaster Seidon 240m be a high static pressure fan? I am guessing the ones that come stock on the front grill of the HAF XB are not. The only reason I ask is that I left the stock fans there and mounted the radiator with the bundled fans on the inside for my ghetto push/pull setup. I see sp120 at local store for same price as noctua, just hate the color scheme on the noctua. Important to note for me is that I have no concerns about noise at all, with fan xpert2 profiles I only ramp the fans up when I am gaming, when I am just surfing, those fans are whisper quiet. I had an extra scythe 120 laying around and used it to be rear exhaust. I have no fans in the bottom chamber (seems pointless with only one mechanical hdd and one ssd, and the power supply fan barely runs at all and if it does, I don't hear it.
> tl;dr
> High Static pressure fans preferred for radiator push/pull fans? Rear exhaust as well?
> 
> Apologies if this has been gone over, I did read all 400 pages but maybe comprehension fail?
> Thanks all.


I would definitely grab some Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15 for your rads, excellent fans, I cannot recommend them enough


----------



## kpoeticg

Performance-PCs has GT AP-15's in stock right now. That's where i got mine. I really really really wanted to get the AP-45's but EBAY's the only place i could find em.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> I used valspar paint primer....I did paint some smooth fans but those I had to scuff with some fine grit to get the paint to stick


Cool, thanx again. I ended up spending the whole night reading reading about pci lanes and plx chips and learned how wrong my understanding of them was. Then i read most of the HAF XB Harley Davidson build log. Cuz it wouldn't have been nice to the other people in my apartment building if i took a Dremel + sanding drum to my front panel at 3am =)

I asked this the other night but it was late. Can anybody tell me if about 5 bent rad fins are something I should worry about or RMA over?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Performance-PCs has GT AP-15's in stock right now. That's where i got mine. I really really really wanted to get the AP-45's but EBAY's the only place i could find em.
> Cool, thanx again. I ended up spending the whole night reading reading about pci lanes and plx chips and learned how wrong my understanding of them was. Then i read most of the HAF XB Harley Davidson build log. Cuz it wouldn't have been nice to the other people in my apartment building if i took a Dremel + sanding drum to my front panel at 3am =)
> 
> I asked this the other night but it was late. Can anybody tell me if about 5 bent rad fins are something I should worry about or RMA over?


depends how badly bent and whether you dont mind straightening them yourself


----------



## kpoeticg

I wouldn't describe them as "badly" bent, but definitely enough to be noticeable. I took some pictures the other night but the light reflection makes it look different. I've very gently straightened them out a little bit but one of them is pretty flimsy and i'm afraid it's gonna flake off if i mess with it too much

Like if i run my finger across the entire rad that 1 fin moves a little bit




Like 3 rows below the screw holes
Would you RMA that for a new one?


----------



## wermad

Lol, don't worry about the bent fins. Use something with a thin point and bend them back. Rma when the channels, tanks, or ports are damaged


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Lol, don't worry about the bent fins. Use something with a thin point and bend them back. Rma when the channels, tanks, or ports are damaged


AWESOME!! That's what I was hoping. I really wasn't sure how bent fins affected performance but since it's my 280 I wanted to make sure. I've straightened them out for the most part but those fins are still kinda wavy around the edges, I don't think I can fix that. But that side will be against the chassis anyway so i don't care about how it looks


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> AWESOME!! That's what I was hoping. I really wasn't sure how bent fins affected performance but since it's my 280 I wanted to make sure. I've straightened them out for the most part but those fins are still kinda wavy around the edges, I don't think I can fix that. But that side will be against the chassis anyway so i don't care about how it looks


shouldnt cause a problem...like he said use a pin or an exacto knife and straighten the fins carefully


----------



## Buxty

Considering a cheeky upgrade next week, anyone reckon a H80i is worth it when on sale for 70GBP brand new?


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Considering a cheeky upgrade next week, anyone reckon a H80i is worth it when on sale for 70GBP brand new?


def recommend the Corsair CLC


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Considering a cheeky upgrade next week, anyone reckon a H80i is worth it when on sale for 70GBP brand new?


I've never had an AMD CPU but don't they run kinda hot? Just my opinion but if you're gonna go CLC u should probly go 240 or 280 since you'll never have the option to expand it if it's not enough

Dgeorge, Thanks again for the Dremel tips last night. It's working exactly like i hoped it would. Only issue is the entire cord on my Flex-Shaft that was under the springs has completely melted away QUICKLY. LOL


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> def recommend the Corsair CLC


Really, which did you use?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I've never had an AMD CPU but don't they run kinda hot? Just my opinion but if you're gonna go CLC u should probly go 240 or 280 since you'll never have the option to expand it if it's not enough
> 
> Dgeorge, Thanks again for the Dremel tips last night. It's working exactly like i hoped it would. Only issue is the entire cord on my Flex-Shaft that was under the springs has completely melted away QUICKLY. LOL


Mines Oc'ed to 4.3Ghz and it maxes at 50 on a hyper so not really







I'm not bothered about expanding it, as i don't think custom loops interest me.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Really, which did you use?


I have 3 Corsair H50's two of which have been running +1GHZ overclocks for about 2.5 years now... I have an h80 and have used a h100i


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I've never had an AMD CPU but don't they run kinda hot? Just my opinion but if you're gonna go CLC u should probly go 240 or 280 since you'll never have the option to expand it if it's not enough
> 
> Dgeorge, Thanks again for the Dremel tips last night. It's working exactly like i hoped it would. Only issue is the entire cord on my Flex-Shaft that was under the springs has completely melted away QUICKLY. LOL


No problem.. I work with plastic/acrylic a bunch and have been perfecting the best way to cut and shape it for my scratch build


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> I have 3 Corsair H50's two of which have been running +1GHZ overclocks for about 2.5 years now... I have an h80 and have used a h100i


Oh awesome, almost all of them then







I was tempted to buy a new shiny mobo too and i didn't want to buy a huge heatsink to cover it up so i think aslong as Amazon don't get greedy i'll be getting one soonish


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Oh awesome, almost all of them then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was tempted to buy a new shiny mobo too and i didn't want to buy a huge heatsink to cover it up so i think aslong as Amazon don't get greedy i'll be getting one soonish


nice...Yeah I have custom loops now but the CLC is still amazing.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> nice...Yeah I have custom loops now but the CLC is still amazing.


I have to admit customs look so amazing, but its so much money and i'd end up using purple coolant or something to make it look different


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Really, which did you use?
> Mines Oc'ed to 4.3Ghz and it maxes at 50 on a hyper so not really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not bothered about expanding it, as i don't think custom loops interest me.


I wasn't recommending a custom loop lol. I was recommending a larger Closed Loop Cooler like the h100i because once u buy a CLC that's the size you're restricted to. But it was just a personal opinion. If you think 1.120 rad is enough to keep your cpu cool, then maybe it is. For some reason i thought AMD ran hotter than Intel.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I wasn't recommending a custom loop lol. I was recommending a larger Closed Loop Cooler like the h100i because once u buy a CLC that's the size you're restricted to. But it was just a personal opinion. If you think 1.120 rad is enough to keep your cpu cool, then maybe it is. For some reason i thought AMD ran hotter than Intel.


In a sense they are pretty limited for heat as they shut off at some point just above 65degrees or something, while intels can crank it to like 90 apparently. Yeah i would like a H100i but i'm not sure its worth the extra 20-30pounds.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> In a sense they are pretty limited for heat as they shut off at some point just above 65degrees or something, while intels can crank it to like 90 apparently. Yeah i would like a H100i but i'm not sure its worth the extra 20-30pounds.


Well that's even more of a reason to wanna make sure it stays below 65 =P
It's really an extra 20-30 for dbl the cooling you get with h80i. And if you got the h80i and it turns out the 120 isn't enough you would be wasting the entire price u payed for it. I'd go with the h100i. Just my opinion tho

If you were just a person that browses the internet and downloads mp3's i wouldn't say that. But for an overclocker i think it's worth it for the extra 120

But i ask for help on here like 5 times a day lol. So don't think i'm speaking with any kind of expertise in the matter =)


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Well that's even more of a reason to wanna make sure it stays below 65 =P
> It's really an extra 20-30 for dbl the cooling you get with h80i. And if you got the h80i and it turns out the 120 isn't enough you would be wasting the entire price u payed for it. I'd go with the h100i. Just my opinion tho
> 
> If you were just a person that browses the internet and downloads mp3's i wouldn't say that. But for an overclocker i think it's worth it for the extra 120
> 
> But i ask for help on here like 5 times a day lol. So don't think i'm speaking with any kind of expertise in the matter =)


Any opinion is valid, and its not like im really constrained by that amount of money ha. I just wanted the cooler for when i upgrade the motherboard so im solid for another year or two. My mind was set on the Crosshair V Formula as its one of the only ones that'll support the 9590 and my thinking is, that Steamroller isn't going to bring anything drastically new, wont be more powerful than the overpriced processor mentioned before and ROG boards hold their value. Obviously if anyone thinks im an idiot please let me know


----------



## kpoeticg

I would definitely go with the h100i. From what I've read, you're basically getting the most powerful possible version of the processor you have now. Which makes me think it's gonna be alot hotter than what you have now. If you're goin with the fx9590 and a new more powerful board u definitely shouldn't skimp on cooling!

Edit: If i was getting an FX9590 with a Crosshair V i would definitely go with a custom loop though just to pimp out my rig. Those are gonna be pretty bangin specs. Go custom and make that ***** unique =D

Then again, Newegg will only sell the 9590 in this combo
AMD FX-9590 5.0GHz Eigh-Core CPU, G.Skill Trident 16GB MEM, ASUS Crosshair V Formula Mobo, CORSAIR Hydro Series H80i, CORSAIR Axi 1200W PSU, XFX Radeon HD 7990 6GB, Seagate 2TB HDD, LG 14X BD Burner

So maybe the h80i is sufficient. Who knows


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Considering a cheeky upgrade next week, anyone reckon a H80i is worth it when on sale for 70GBP brand new?


Don't overclockers.co.uk still have the h80 and h100 refurbished units for like 35 and 40 quid Buxty? Check there.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I would definitely go with the h100i. From what I've read, you're basically getting the most powerful possible version of the processor you have now. Which makes me think it's gonna be alot hotter than what you have now. If you're goin with the fx9590 and a new more powerful board u definitely shouldn't skimp on cooling!
> 
> Edit: If i was getting an FX9590 with a Crosshair V i would definitely go with a custom loop though just to pimp out my rig. Those are gonna be pretty bangin specs. Go custom and make that ***** unique =D
> 
> Then again, Newegg will only sell the 9590 in this combo
> AMD FX-9590 5.0GHz Eigh-Core CPU, G.Skill Trident 16GB MEM, ASUS Crosshair V Formula Mobo, CORSAIR Hydro Series H80i, CORSAIR Axi 1200W PSU, XFX Radeon HD 7990 6GB, Seagate 2TB HDD, LG 14X BD Burner
> 
> So maybe the h80i is sufficient. Who knows


Im not getting the 9590 i was just saying the mobo i want supports it, so its likely to be good for next gen too







And its why i wanted a H80i/H100i so i could see the pretty board








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Don't overclockers.co.uk still have the h80 and h100 refurbished units for like 35 and 40 quid Buxty? Check there.


They are all on pre-order im afraid :c


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> They are all on pre-order im afraid :c


Thought they still had them in stock, thats a shame.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Thought they still had them in stock, thats a shame.


Yeah seems a pretty good price considering they are refurbed and only miss the Link software which apparently doesnt work anyway. What do you use for cooling?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Yeah seems a pretty good price considering they are refurbed and only miss the Link software which apparently doesnt work anyway. What do you use for cooling?


I had a H80 but sold it cause my friend wanted one for his FX8350 and I only have me Phenom II X4 965 at stock so I'm back to using my Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro again, does the job well enough.


----------



## CosmosXXX

Hmm...
How good can you see trough the mesh top panel?
I don't expect it to be like a window but can you see it if, for example, there would be a red led strip? (At the edge of the top so you don't see the strip itself but it lights the components). Would you see the red shine through the top panel?


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I had a H80 but sold it cause my friend wanted one for his FX8350 and I only have me Phenom II X4 965 at stock so I'm back to using my Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro again, does the job well enough.


Does it handle the 8350 well on your friends rig? I've been considering how to spend money on my rig and one of those could be on the cards soon aswell







Isnt that AC 13 the one with the dodgy mounting on AMD boards?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CosmosXXX*
> 
> Hmm...
> How good can you see trough the mesh top panel?
> I don't expect it to be like a window but can you see it if, for example, there would be a red led strip? (At the edge of the top so you don't see the strip itself but it lights the components). Would you see the red shine through the top panel?


I found you can see through it when directly above, but when mine was on my desk with two flourescent tubes mounted in the top it wouldnt blind me even though i was on the same level. Also if you mount the tubes in the bottom it glows an awesome honeycomb like pattern on the ceiling


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Does it handle the 8350 well on your friends rig? I've been considering how to spend money on my rig and one of those could be on the cards soon aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt that AC 13 the one with the dodgy mounting on AMD boards?:


Yeah the mounting is poor but it cools well enough, and the FX8350 hasnt gone above 46C while gaming at stock clocks, fans on low.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Yeah the mounting is poor but it cools well enough, and the FX8350 hasnt gone above 46C while gaming at stock clocks, fans on low.


Doesn't sound toooo baaaaad. I think i got lucky with my processor right now it doesnt even heat up much under overclocking







Damn i hate having money im so tempted to get a 8320







or a motherboard or everything


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CosmosXXX*
> 
> Hmm...
> How good can you see trough the mesh top panel?
> I don't expect it to be like a window but can you see it if, for example, there would be a red led strip? (At the edge of the top so you don't see the strip itself but it lights the components). Would you see the red shine through the top panel?


you can see through it pretty well but i took mine out and replaced it with a custom plexi panel and cut the mesh up to use as fan grills for one of my other builds


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Doesn't sound toooo baaaaad. I think i got lucky with my processor right now it doesnt even heat up much under overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn i hate having money im so tempted to get a 8320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or a motherboard or everything


You must buy 8320







buy buy buy!


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You must buy 8320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buy buy buy!


D'ya think it would be much of a performance boost?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> D'ya think it would be much of a performance boost?


I'd say so, plus you can push the overclock further


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I'd say so, plus you can push the overclock further


Mhmm im considering it, think i'm getting the shiny Crosshair V soon, might get that after


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Mhmm im considering it, think i'm getting the shiny Crosshair V soon, might get that after


Sweet, have fun







can't wait for my upgrade at the end of this year. Looking forward to being up to max games again


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Sweet, have fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait for my upgrade at the end of this year. Looking forward to being up to max games again


I will thanks man







I'm always stuck between the "pooooooowwweeeer" *jeremy clarkson side of me which wants the best of everything and the reserved side which doesnt want to spend







fun times.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I will thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always stuck between the "pooooooowwweeeer" *jeremy clarkson side of me which wants the best of everything and the reserved side which doesnt want to spend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fun times.


I'm like that, I'm finding it hard restraining myself going out and spending 400 on the same parts id be getting in the end of this year... Then I think I can save half the money, so I go and start small projects to keep me preoccupied


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I'm like that, I'm finding it hard restraining myself going out and spending 400 on the same parts id be getting in the end of this year... Then I think I can save half the money, so I go and start small projects to keep me preoccupied


Why do they make everything look so pretty D: I really want to start building a smaller ITX rig or something but i really can't be dealing with all that AMD motherboard ITX failure.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Why do they make everything look so pretty D: I really want to start building a smaller ITX rig or something but i really can't be dealing with all that AMD motherboard ITX failure.


I definitely wouldn't recommend any AMD ITX boards at this point in time


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I definitely wouldn't recommend any AMD ITX boards at this point in time


Didn't even know any existed


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Didn't even know any existed


Maybe that's why he wouldn't recommend them =P


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Didn't even know any existed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Maybe that's why he wouldn't recommend them =P


I thought there was an ASRock board but obviously I'm mistaken


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I thought there was an ASRock board but obviously I'm mistaken


I don't know why but i just don't like AsRock boards...never even used them ha!


----------



## kpoeticg

On Newegg there's 3 Asrock, 1 Gigabyte, 1 MSI itx AMD board on the whole site.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I don't know why but i just don't like AsRock boards...never even used them ha!


I've cosidered a bunch of Asrock boards for this build. But I've 100% decided on IB-E and the Extreme 11 is both excessive and i've read too many terrible reviews about boards arriving with bent cpu pins and Asrock doesn't take responsibility

I know common sense says I probly don't need them all but 48 3.0 lanes in IB-E is too sweet to pass up


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I've cosidered a bunch of Asrock boards for this build. But I've 100% decided on IB-E and the Extreme 11 is both excessive and i've read too many terrible reviews about boards arriving with bent cpu pins and Asrock doesn't take responsibility
> 
> I know I common sense says I probly don't need them all but 48 3.0 lanes in IB-E is too sweet to pass up


I assume IB-E is Ivy Bridge E? Won't it be even more than the already expensive IB?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I assume IB-E is Ivy Bridge E? Won't it be even more than the already expensive IB?


Yes IB-E = Ivy Bridge-E. And no, it's actually releasing a tiny bit cheaper than SB-E

4820k is cheaper than 4770k at like $320 or sumthin like that
4930k is like $530
$4960X is like $980

Those aren't exact prices. But google will bring it up quick

I'm grabbing the 4930k as soon as it launches.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yes IB-E = Ivy Bridge-E. And no, it's actually releasing a tiny bit cheaper than SB-E
> 
> 4820k is cheaper than 4770k at like $320 or sumthin like that
> 4930k is like $530
> $4960X is like $980
> 
> Those aren't exact prices. But google will bring it up quick


You can probably tell im not a "proper" enthusiast from my happiness from my lowly Bulldozer's performance









Even though saying that, hopefully Intel makes AMD pull their head out their ass.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> You can probably tell im not a "proper" enthusiast from my happiness from my lowly Bulldozer's performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though saying that, hopefully Intel makes AMD pull their head out their ass.


I'm not a "proper" enthusiast either lol. My last desktop was LGA 775. I've rocked a laptop for as long as i can remember. But obviously laptop's are madd limiting unless you wanna spend twice as much as a desktop on it. Even then it's not comparable to the desktop that's half the price. I've just been doing a ton of reading lately.


----------



## Buxty

I find with reading, it makes you want things more


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I find with reading, it makes you want things more


HAHA yeah that's been my problem. I was originally gonna go with like a Razer Blade or sumthin before i started reading.

It's funny how much "Ignorance is Bliss" applies to buying a new computer =)


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I find with reading, it makes you want things more


This


----------



## Buxty

Solution: Burn all the libraries and all of the internets.


----------



## kpoeticg

LOL


----------



## kalidae

I have my 8350 clocked to 4.6ghz @ 1.38v stable with 8 hours P95 and a max temp of 46c. Ambient temp was about 20c and I'm using the h110. I highly reccomend that cooler, it's huge and the stock fans are pretty damn quiet compared to my sp120 performance editions.


----------



## tuffRasta

How can I become part of this lustrous club might I ask....








Here is my new rig....


----------



## kalidae

Damn that's nice! Well done!!


----------



## Buxty

*sob* its beautiful...i love the addition of the white on the GPU. Really gives it life.


----------



## wthenshaw

TuffRasta, you got any lighting in there...?


----------



## ajohnson30

Good god, if that thing has lighting too I might mess myself


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajohnson30*
> 
> Good god, if that thing has lighting too I might mess myself


Needs white leds


----------



## Kuudere

Why is it always red; though it looks nice


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> Why is it always red; though it looks nice


Because a majority of motherboards are red or blue....I am waiting for the day when someone makes me a purple Motherboard


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Because a majority of motherboards are red or blue....I am waiting for the day when someone makes me a purple Motherboard


I SECOND THIS SO MUCH. 10/10 WOULD BUY.


----------



## ihatelolcats

purple/hot pink would look sick. or purple/neon green
mobo makers are so boring


----------



## Buxty

Lets all team up and make a motherboard company.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Lets all team up and make a motherboard company.


I second that


----------



## sniperpowa

Hows this case for an E-ATX board? I have my second rig in an Antec 1200 and its a pain to work on I hate that case. Its an Maximus IV extreme-z.


----------



## RW2112

Back in the day of socket 939's SOYO made a purple accented motherboard...


----------



## stringzoffury

Hey guys I'm just wondering if a corsair HX750(180mm) modular PSU will fit in this case?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stringzoffury*
> 
> Hey guys I'm just wondering if a corsair HX750(180mm) modular PSU will fit in this case?


That should fit without problems. One thing you can always do is remove the X-Dock or whatever its called if you don't need to hotswap to make a little more room for your cables.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stringzoffury*
> 
> Hey guys I'm just wondering if a corsair HX750(180mm) modular PSU will fit in this case?


Yes...I have an ax860 modular with the PSU bracket removed and a custom diy flush mount...I did have to remove the hot swap PCB..


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> Hows this case for an E-ATX board? I have my second rig in an Antec 1200 and its a pain to work on I hate that case. Its an Maximus IV extreme-z.


I am pretty sure I saw someone installed an e-atx somewhere in the beginning of this thread. It fit but I don't remember how many express lanes he couldn't use.

Edit: found it, second page.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mindinversion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is wondering, E-ATX boards *WILL* fit this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did electrical tape the tray, as the board juuuuuust sits on it on the forward side [facing front fans]


----------



## tuffRasta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> TuffRasta, you got any lighting in there...?


The only lights are the white light off the video card and the red light off the Sound Blaster Z which I recently installed. Other than that no light....I didn't want to overdo it. If anyone owns the Asus Formula V board, then you will notice the streak of red light the board give offf...it blend really will with the motherboard tray which is red. It almost looks like the board is cracked


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffRasta*
> 
> The only lights are the white light off the video card and the red light off the Sound Blaster Z which I recently installed. Other than that no light....I didn't want to overdo it. If anyone owns the Asus Formula V board, then you will notice the streak of red light the board give offf...it blend really will with the motherboard tray which is red. It almost looks like the board is cracked


white lights give a clean look and help show off the interior colours


----------



## Buxty

Pretty impressed right now, My hotswap PCB failed last week, and after tweeting CM on their twitter account, they're sending me a new one no questions asked.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Pretty impressed right now, My hotswap PCB failed last week, and after tweeting CM on their twitter account, they're sending me a new one no questions asked.


I could have sent you mine, I took it out just after making sure it worked.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I could have sent you mine, I took it out just after making sure it worked.


You can if you want







I didn't even want one to be honest i just angry tweeted them so they sent it free so it's alriiiiight. Now i have the money for a ASUS CVFZ im so tempted


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> You can if you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even want one to be honest i just angry tweeted them so they sent it free so it's alriiiiight. Now i have the money for a ASUS CVFZ im so tempted


And FX8320, Corsair H100i and HD7950


----------



## Buxty

My 7930 does me fine for now







the other two yes will do soon


----------



## RobNL

Hey all,
im trying to set up a 6 monitor setup, i have an h67-v MB and an gt610 1gb i can buy a 2gb with discoun. Will this work (igpu+ gpu1gb+gpu2gb)
Thanks in advans.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobNL*
> 
> Hey all,
> im trying to set up a 6 monitor setup, i have an h67-v MB and an gt610 1gb i can buy a 2gb with discoun. Will this work (igpu+ gpu1gb+gpu2gb)
> Thanks in advans.


No


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> My 7930 does me fine for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other two yes will do soon


7930?


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> 7930?


Nickname that makes cheapskates like me feel better for using a Tahiti LE


----------



## raykholo

Hello everyone,
I just joined OC for this thread. Going to be building my new rig in the next few months, just ordered the HAF XB from Amazon but it won't arrive for a month. I've seen some of the mods that have been done to replace the internal 4x2.5 cage with something for 3.5" drives. This is definitely something that I want to do, so I designed a new cage that's moreso custom for my setup. Chances are that I'll end up with a microATX motherboard with only 6 SATA ports, which means 2 for 2 ODD bays, 2 for 2 X Dock bays, which leaves 2 ports. One will be for my OS SSD, which leaves one that I'd like to use for a 3.5" WD Black, probably 1 TB in size.

I designed a cage that is the exact height of 2 stacked 5.25" Optical Drives and will fit one 2.5" drive on the bottom and 2 3.5" drives about it. The idea is to 3D print it, and then [spray] paint it black to match the case.

Some notes: It's definitely possible to change this rack to accommodate a 2nd 2.5" drive. The only thing is it might require them to go in sideways instead of sticking out the normal way, or outright mount it to the side of this whole rack. That would be useful for people who have ATX with 8 SATA ports and want to take full advantage of them (I know I would).
Also, right now, everything uses screws. Given that I whipped this up *this morning* as a preliminary design, it currently requires that before putting the cage in you would screw all the drives into place, then mount the cage inside the HAF XB. In the future, I might adapt Cooler Master's tool-less hard drive slides for 3.5" drives and create a "snap-lock" hole in the cage itself.

If anyone would be so kind, I need to know whether the dimensions I have specified will comfortable fit in the case. From the videos I have watched, there does seem to be space to the left and right of the 2.5" rack, but I want to know if this is feasible. The image is a little grainy so I've also attached a PDF of the Autodesk Inventor drawing which has more clarity.



Drawing1 - Assembly1.pdf 123k .pdf file


----------



## RobNL

Will it work whit an 1gb version? Do, you have an other idear how to make it work?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> No


----------



## Buxty

Not sure if this helps the gent asking about making himself a hard drive bay, but here are some measurements from the inside of my XB.



Enjoy my fantastic camera skills from my HTC.


----------



## raykholo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Not sure if this helps the gent asking about making himself a hard drive bay, but here are some measurements from the inside of my XB.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy my fantastic camera skills from my HTC.


That helps a great deal, thanks. That rack is removable, right? I've seen what looks like 2 vertical screws holding it in from the top.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raykholo*
> 
> That helps a great deal, thanks. That rack is removable, right? I've seen what looks like 2 vertical screws holding it in from the top.


Yes, it can be removed. You can also buy a 3.5" cage and just bolt it on with a few tools and hardware.


----------



## raykholo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Yes, it can be removed. You can also buy a 3.5" cage and just bolt it on with a few tools and hardware.


True, if this doesn't work out I might just do that. If you could clarify something for me: In your first picture, you show a depth of 7" or so. That's good, I only need 6". However, in the other two pictures it appears that there is something right behind the rack. Something black that says PRO... Is that a wall of some sort or a component?


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stringzoffury*
> 
> Hey guys I'm just wondering if a corsair HX750(180mm) modular PSU will fit in this case?


I have a HX850 mounted in the case... I did also remove the hot swap pcb from mine to make a little more room for the cables from the PSU.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raykholo*
> 
> True, if this doesn't work out I might just do that. If you could clarify something for me: In your first picture, you show a depth of 7" or so. That's good, I only need 6". However, in the other two pictures it appears that there is something right behind the rack. Something black that says PRO... Is that a wall of some sort or a component?


That's his PSU I think


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raykholo*
> 
> True, if this doesn't work out I might just do that. If you could clarify something for me: In your first picture, you show a depth of 7" or so. That's good, I only need 6". However, in the other two pictures it appears that there is something right behind the rack. Something black that says PRO... Is that a wall of some sort or a component?


Its my power supply, i put that image in just to show how much depth you'd have with a standard sized PSU. From what i remember you have two screws in the top and two in the bottom to remove the standard drive bay then i believe there are holes to shift it left or right slightly.


----------



## raykholo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Its my power supply, i put that image in just to show how much depth you'd have with a standard sized PSU. From what i remember you have two screws in the top and two in the bottom to remove the standard drive bay then i believe there are holes to shift it left or right slightly.


Got it. Yeah it should all work out. Thanks.


----------



## tuffRasta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> white lights give a clean look and help show off the interior colours


Can you recommend anything... I usually see only the case lighting in red, blue, etc.


----------



## tuffRasta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> I have a HX850 mounted in the case... I did also remove the hot swap pcb from mine to make a little more room for the cables from the PSU.


If you take a look at my build I also have an HX850.... with plenty of room... Its a great case and I love the airflow


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I bought led strips from the car section of WalMart. Then I took the connectors off of broken fans and wired the connectors to the led strips.


----------



## ajohnson30

I personally have not tried any of these led lighting strips, but Xoxide has some white stuff
http://www.xoxide.com/leds.html


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajohnson30*
> 
> I personally have not tried any of these led lighting strips, but Xoxide has some white stuff
> http://www.xoxide.com/leds.html


I use the NZXT White LED strips just because i couldnt be bothered to make my own. Good quality and pretty easy to install.


----------



## WWenzler

Hey folks,

New to forum and just getting ready to do my first build. Originally I was going to do a Mini ATX with Prodigy case but then saw this case and just had to have it. I don't play many of the thumb candy games primarily I do MMO or Strategies like Civ5. I am planning on just doing Air Cooled with a Noctura NH-D14, My Video Card is a GTX 760. Only concern I had was about the front fans. No I have read about 200 posts over last couple of days before I decided to just post and ask, why is everyone after the 140's? Will I be shooting myself in the foot if I just replace the 120's with 2 other 120's? I was originally thinking of 3 Thermaltake AF0032 120mm Blue LED Case cooler (2 front and 1 back and 2 AeroCool AEROFANS-X X-Blaster 80mm Case Cooling Fan. I am going with a Intel I7 4770S 65W so my thinking was why Haswell chips do tend to get a little toastier then there older counterparts with 65w and that big Noctura I should be fine.

I will admit, I am not a rigger like most of club yet, but I was thinking of initially this being a Great initial build for my skill level. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## GaMbi2004

you can use the standard CM 120's or change em for LED 120's or even 140's (may require a small / easy mod on the front panel) no problem, and wont be shooting youself in the foot if that's what you want







usually looks really cool.

You should be fine with that CPU cooler







the reason for the newer generations of CPUs getting hotter (Ivy and Haswell) is that intel has used too much glue to hold the metal plate (IHS) in place, causing a small gab between the core and the IHS and therefore not transfereing heat that well









I dont think you are gonna need it, but you CAN "delid" your CPU meaning: taking off the IHS and removing the glue and adding some better thermal paste witch would lower temps by quite a bit.. but that is normally only "required" when you start OCing your CPU by a lot, witch you wont be doing









hope that clarifies some things.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> you can use the standard CM 120's or change em for LED 120's or even 140's (may require a small / easy mod on the front panel) no problem, and wont be shooting youself in the foot if that's what you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usually looks really cool.
> 
> You should be fine with that CPU cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the reason for the newer generations of CPUs getting hotter (Ivy and Haswell) is that intel has used too much glue to hold the metal plate (IHS) in place, causing a small gab between the core and the IHS and therefore not transfereing heat that well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you are gonna need it, but you CAN "delid" your CPU meaning: taking off the IHS and removing the glue and adding some better thermal paste witch would lower temps by quite a bit.. but that is normally only "required" when you start OCing your CPU by a lot, witch you wont be doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope that clarifies some things.


Delidding! w00t









Anyways guys here to poke around a bit and very tempted to get this case as I would be downsizing from this beast











where do people keep getting the acrylic for the top part?


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WWenzler*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> New to forum and just getting ready to do my first build. Originally I was going to do a Mini ATX with Prodigy case but then saw this case and just had to have it. I don't play many of the thumb candy games primarily I do MMO or Strategies like Civ5. I am planning on just doing Air Cooled with a Noctura NH-D14, My Video Card is a GTX 760. Only concern I had was about the front fans. No I have read about 200 posts over last couple of days before I decided to just post and ask, why is everyone after the 140's? Will I be shooting myself in the foot if I just replace the 120's with 2 other 120's? I was originally thinking of 3 Thermaltake AF0032 120mm Blue LED Case cooler (2 front and 1 back and 2 AeroCool AEROFANS-X X-Blaster 80mm Case Cooling Fan. I am going with a Intel I7 4770S 65W so my thinking was why Haswell chips do tend to get a little toastier then there older counterparts with 65w and that big Noctura I should be fine.
> 
> I will admit, I am not a rigger like most of club yet, but I was thinking of initially this being a Great initial build for my skill level. Any help is appreciated.


I think you'll do fine with 120mm fans. I would say having acted on advice from members here to remove the front fan filter as it helps with airflow a ton and unless you have a dirty room it doesn't get too dusty in there. I think why people want 140mm in there is because if the inside is lit there is a noticable case gap from the chassis to the sides of the smaller sized fans.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Delidding! w00t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways guys here to poke around a bit and very tempted to get this case as I would be downsizing from this beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do people keep getting the acrylic for the top part?


You can buy it here

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-transparent-top-window-panel/

or make your own


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Delidding! w00t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways guys here to poke around a bit and very tempted to get this case as I would be downsizing from this beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do people keep getting the acrylic for the top part?


Hey Val old chap ^^ good to see you in here ;D

as said above, you can buy a complete windowed top from CM or make it your self..
I ordered the CM one but im really close to scrapping it and adding my own window since the CM one is too small for my liking (and scratches easy)

A few pages back (dont have time to find it for you right now) someone posted a great guide for window modding: cut out size, plexi size, material perfered etc.. look it up ^^


----------



## DMacmillan

Just painted my HAF-XB so i felt its time to share it. Let me know what you think!


----------



## tongerks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Pretty impressed right now, My hotswap PCB failed last week, and after tweeting CM on their twitter account, they're sending me a new one no questions asked.


hi i would like to know the twitter of coolermaster. im from philippines my hotswap pcb also failed.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMacmillan*
> 
> Just painted my HAF-XB so i felt its time to share it. Let me know what you think!


Looks good! Things I would do to improve it are:
Paint the gpu and network card (?) brackets to match the rest.
Work on the cable tidying
Maybe sleeved extensions for you gpu and at power Leads.
Paint the hotswap bay doors to complete the exterior look


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tongerks*
> 
> hi i would like to know the twitter of coolermaster. im from philippines my hotswap pcb also failed.


Its @CoolerMaster. They'll probably contact the nearest service team near you to replace it.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

HELLO TO ALL

is it possible to make an array with each member of those watercooler their XB and those who are doing looks


----------



## DMacmillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Looks good! Things I would do to improve it are:
> Paint the gpu and network card (?) brackets to match the rest.
> Work on the cable tidying
> Maybe sleeved extensions for you gpu and at power Leads.
> Paint the hotswap bay doors to complete the exterior look


Im actually sleeving the wires right from the psu right now though i do have some colored extensions







. Painting both card brackets and hot swap bays though, i may have to do that asap.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

WHile searching for components for my two scratch builds I came across MODDIY.com......I have always used Performance-pcs, frozencpu and amazon but they list that there is free worldwide shipping (orders over $200)....They have a bunch of modding material and figured I would share it with my Fellow OCN members overseas.....

MODDIY Link


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> WHile searching for components for my two scratch builds I came across MODDIY.com......I have always used Performance-pcs, frozencpu and amazon but they list that there is free worldwide shipping (orders over $200)....They have a bunch of modding material and figured I would share it with my Fellow OCN members overseas.....
> 
> MODDIY Link


Yeah they're in asia though. I found them a while back when I was looking for PWM controlllers


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah they have a ton of stuff. I think they're located in Korea though. It's easier to order from Frozencpu or Performance-PCs.

I just tried to to reply with a quote and it said cuz i'm new here my post is being held for moderation. Weird

Update:


----------



## bool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMacmillan*
> 
> Just painted my HAF-XB so i felt its time to share it. Let me know what you think!


It looks pretty damn horrible.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bool*
> 
> It looks pretty damn horrible.


I don't see how you can say that


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bool*
> 
> It looks pretty damn horrible.


This is your first post? Really? why do people have to cut down others... I think with some cable tidying it will look fine.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> This is your first post? Really? why do people have to cut down others... I think with some cable tidying it will look fine.


Stupid really isn't it.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Stupid really isn't it.


Absolutely...


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Absolutely...


And usually its people who are jealous that someone can put in the effort to make their case their own


----------



## kpoeticg

LOL. I think the picture quality is horrible but i think he did a nice job on his build. I like the subtlety of his paint job. Unfortunately I've decided to paint my whole rig and I've spent pretty much the last 3 days straight trying to decide how i want my layout to be. Also i'm trying to decide which paint to use. That Alsa Killer Can Candy paint looks nice.

Update:


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> And usually its people who are jealous that someone can put in the effort to make their case their own


Or he is Ray Charles.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> LOL. I think the picture quality is horrible but i think he did a nice job on his build. I like the subtlety of his paint job. Unfortunately I've decided to paint my whole rig and I've spent pretty much the last 3 days straight trying to decide how i want my layout to be. Also i'm trying to decide which paint to use. That Alsa Killer Can Candy paint looks nice.
> 
> Update:


quick question....is that clear piece on the front of radiator another fan or a shroud?


----------



## kpoeticg

It's a Phobya Shroud. I bought LED's to put inside it. Since all the best rad fans don't have any LED's and i wanted LED's on just my front rad fans i went with the Phobya Acrylic Shroud and bought a bunch of LED's. It has a bunch of holes in it for 5mm LED's. Could probly fit like 8-10 in each shroud

I was originally gonna get a Monsta rad for the front. Which is like 23mm more than UT60. The shroud is like 20mm thick. So it was basically a decision between the shrouds and a Monsta. I went with the shrouds and a UT60. I'm thinking about cutting the inner-most side out of both shrouds so it's 1 long rectangle instead of 2 squares. Don't know if it'll make a difference but it seems like it should be better than keeping both fans seperated


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> quick question....is that clear piece on the front of radiator another fan or a shroud?


Looks like shroud
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Or he is Ray Charles.


Touché


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> It's a Phobya Shroud. I bought LED's to put inside it. Since all the best rad fans don't have any LED's and i wanted LED's on just my front rad fans i went with the Phobya Acrylic Shroud and bought a bunch of LED's. It has a bunch of holes in it for 5mm LED's. Could probly fit like 8-10 in each shroud
> 
> I was originally gonna get a Monsta rad for the front. Which is like 23mm more than UT60. The shroud is like 20mm thick. So it was basically a decision between the shrouds and a Monsta. I went with the shrouds and a UT60. I'm thinking about cutting the inner-most side out of both shrouds so it's 1 long rectangle instead of 2 squares. Don't know if it'll make a difference but it seems like it should be better than keeping both fans seperated


awesome i was hoping it wasnt a fan i was about to


----------



## kpoeticg

Shroud:


Grill Attached:
Edit: Small Addition


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> awesome i was hoping it wasnt a fan i was about to


Yeah my other option was to buy some nice Akasa Viper's, then buy some nice cheap LED fans to stick in between the Vipers and the rad to restrict the airflow i gained by buying the Viper's =D

Anybody have any thoughts on whether it would be beneficial to cut the inside out of both the shrouds to make 1 big shroud?


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMacmillan*
> 
> Just painted my HAF-XB so i felt its time to share it. Let me know what you think!


*Welcome to the Haf-XB Case Clubhouse DMacmillan !!!*









I love the red/black color scheme you have there! Maybe some red zip ties here and there to bunch some of the cables together for a cleaner look, but other then that I think you did an awesome jo on your XB. Thanks for sharing, t77 digs this build.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMacmillan*
> 
> Thanks troll


Ignore him, just being a d-bag. Your build looks sweet


----------



## re4n1m4t3s

Hello! Ive been working on My Xb for a couple months, im definitely still working on it. but heres some of my progress on my Stormtrooper Case. ( i have a white DSLR Pentax ) so i wanted it to match.

again Work in progress. and im no expert : )

Setup:
MSI Z77 -G45
OCZ ModXSteam 600w PSU
16g Crucial Ballistix DDR3 1600
Intel i5 OC'd 4.2
Mushkin 120g SSD
BFG 8800GTX ( i know, the 760 is next paycheck )
Coolermaster EVO 212 CPU cooler.
Coolermaster HAF XB Case
Samsung 32 LCD.

still need the CM 200m Top Fan

any input or advice.



i still need to wetsand the case to get a nice white gloss on it.
didnt realize how hard it is to paint white on black.
and some Decal work.

with the lights out its pretty clean looking : ).


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *re4n1m4t3s*
> 
> Hello! Ive been working on My Xb for a couple months, im definitely still working on it. but heres some of my progress on my Stormtrooper Case. ( i have a white DSLR Pentax ) so i wanted it to match.
> 
> again Work in progress. and im no expert : )
> 
> Setup:
> MSI Z77 -G45
> OCZ ModXSteam 600w PSU
> 16g Crucial Ballistix DDR3 1600
> Intel i5 OC'd 4.2
> Mushkin 120g SSD
> BFG 8800GTX ( i know, the 760 is next paycheck )
> Coolermaster EVO 212 CPU cooler.
> Coolermaster HAF XB Case
> Samsung 32 LCD.
> 
> still need the CM 200m Top Fan
> 
> any input or advice.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still need to wetsand the case to get a nice white gloss on it.
> didnt realize how hard it is to paint white on black.
> and some Decal work.
> 
> with the lights out its pretty clean looking : ).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great, some things i would do are:
Tidy up the cables,
rotate your hyper 212 90 degrees anti clockwise (better airflow)
White sleeved extensions


----------



## re4n1m4t3s

idk about the red either. its not bad its just not my flavor. some people can be misintrepreted. but please. lets refrain from the T word.


----------



## re4n1m4t3s

white sleeves are a great idea! is there any way i can put something over those ridiculously bright blue status lights on the mobo?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bool*
> 
> I actually have given a reason.
> You clearly didn't see it.
> I don't like his cabling and I don't like that ugly red front bezel.
> 
> You're the ones that came at me starting an argument simply because I stated my opinion, one that he ASKED FOR!
> 
> Hell, what if I didn't like the color red... are you gonna call me a dick and d-bag for calling it horrible?
> 
> You are defending his case against peoples opinions that he asked for.
> Might as well just say it, the guy posted his case in hopes people would stroke him for hours.
> You clearly like stroking him.


No one is stroking anyone here, but you keep referencing that. Why don't you show us how much better your case is than his?
This is stupid really, your first post on OCN was slamming another members case.


----------



## sascha1102

Oh my god. are we here in a kindergarten? cool down guys.

For me I respect the case with red mesh and so on, but I don't like it and wouldn't do it so. Don't like the parts, that were painted red. The red case instead a few days ago is awesome hot for me.


----------



## wthenshaw

Pulling this thread back on topic:

Just got my two extra stock NZXT fans from a friend, technically I'm downgrading here from my xigmatek fans but I wanted something to match my colour scheme more, and I run the fans at low rpms anyway, so no bother to the performance drop.

Let me know what you guys think


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Pulling this thread back on topic:
> 
> Just got my two extra stock NZXT fans from a friend, technically I'm downgrading here from my xigmatek fans but I wanted something to match my colour scheme more, and I run the fans at low rpms anyway, so no bother to the performance drop.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think


May I ask why you have your CPU cooler turned that way? You would get better airflow if it was front to back like the case fans.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> May I ask why you have your CPU cooler turned that way? You would get better airflow if it was front to back like the case fans.


That's what happens when Arctic Cooling are lazy with AMD mounting capabilities. It can only be mounted either that way or 180 degrees to how it is


----------



## DMacmillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Pulling this thread back on topic:
> 
> Just got my two extra stock NZXT fans from a friend, technically I'm downgrading here from my xigmatek fans but I wanted something to match my colour scheme more, and I run the fans at low rpms anyway, so no bother to the performance drop.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think


Super clean, and really nice sleeving. Ah thats unfortunate, damn amd. Used to have that mobo glad i didnt notice that issue.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMacmillan*
> 
> Super clean, and really nice sleeving. Ah thats unfortunate, damn amd. Used to have that mobo glad i didnt notice that issue.


It's usually the cpu cooler manufacturers fault.


----------



## kpoeticg

Looks clean as hell man. It's funny how when u handle cable management right it's something u don't even notice really to comment on it. I don't know how u make that s**t look so clean though. Looks like the bedroom of some1 with OCD =]


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Looks clean as hell man. It's funny how when u handle cable management right it's something u don't even notice really to comment on it. I don't know how u make that s**t look so clean though. Looks like the bedroom of some1 with OCD =]


I've always wanted cable management to be at its best, we friend asks me to sort their rig out for some miscellaneous issue such as swapping g out a fan I instantly go about tidying up the cables.

Thanks for all the positive comments guys, is their any room for improvement?


----------



## kpoeticg

If I was really gonna nit-pick, I'd say maybe white PCI covers and paint the VRM and Chipset heatsinks white. But that's only cuz you got the it looking so nice and clean with the black & white. That's more personal opinion though. Mine's looking the complete opposite of clean right now...


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> If I was really gonna nit-pick, I'd say maybe white PCI covers and paint the VRM and Chipset heatsinks white. But that's only cuz you got the it looking so nice and clean with the black & white. That's more personal opinion though. Mine's looking the complete opposite of clean right now...


I might actually grab some white paint and do the pci brackets, but that would be all id paint, I don't really like painting cases, unless a professional is doing it


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah I've never painted OR modded a case before. It's definitely gonna be interesting to see how this ends up. Mine's already more top-heavy then I thought it would look. I don't think you need to paint your case though. The black and white looks good on yours. That blue on the motherboard is the only thing i think is a little out of place

It sucks that so many people before me have gone with red & black motherboards like I'm planning on getting. It's tough to try to think of a way to make MY black and red rig look different =P

Edit: Or different in a GOOD way i mean LOL


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah I've never painted OR modded a case before. It's definitely gonna be interesting to see how this ends up. Mine's already more top-heavy then I thought it would look. I don't think you need to paint your case though. The black and white looks good on yours. That blue on the motherboard is the only thing i think is a little out of place


When I bought that motherboard I had a blue/black theme going in my old Cooler Master Elite 430. When I bought new coolers I liked the black/white so sleeved my entire PSU in those colours so since then I've slowly been edging more toward that colour scheme.


----------



## OilCountry99

Anyone have any tips on cable management? My HAF XB is a disaster until it gets tidied up. I have been looking at several sleeving tutorials using paracord and it looks easy enough, my question is, has anyone ordered any presleeved cables from moddiy.com or frozencpu or dazmode (Cdn e-tailer)? Looks to me like the pre-sleeved cables just pop right into your modular power supply, but I can't really tell from the pictures. My PSU is Sort-of Modular, meaning the 24pin and 8pin cpu are actually all sleeved together and run right into the power supply whereas the SATA,MOLEX, etc are actually modular.
My biggest issue is the SATA cables in the lower chamber, all the ports on my maximus VI Hero face outward but the first four ports are actually blocked my GTX 770. In essence, I have to pull everything apart to plug in another SATA cable. So I got 4 in now and hope i don't need more anytime soon but I wouldn't mind having them sleeved and being a little bit longer to alleviate the tightness they currently have. I could also really care less about the bottom chamber, but get really jealous when I see pics in this thread that show tight clean little bundles and spacious upper chambers.


----------



## kpoeticg

Makes sense. I think they sell the PCI dust covers at moddiy.com. Not sure if they just come in black or not but they should be easy to paint. Pretty sure it's not a problem to paint your heatsinks either. It looks clean as hell regardless. But it's easy to tell that you spent time on the black & white theme. I gotta run to Home Depot. BBL


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Pulling this thread back on topic:
> 
> Just got my two extra stock NZXT fans from a friend, technically I'm downgrading here from my xigmatek fans but I wanted something to match my colour scheme more, and I run the fans at low rpms anyway, so no bother to the performance drop.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Just got my two extra stock NZXT fans from a friend, technically I'm downgrading here from my xigmatek fans but I wanted something to match my colour scheme more, and I run the fans at low rpms anyway, so no bother to the performance drop.
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask why you have your CPU cooler turned that way? You would get better airflow if it was front to back like the case fans.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> May I ask why you have your CPU cooler turned that way? You would get better airflow if it was front to back like the case fans.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happens when Arctic Cooling are lazy with AMD mounting capabilities. It can only be mounted either that way or 180 degrees to how it is
Click to expand...

Yeah I was going to say the same thing as Dire Squirrel said regarding your cpu cooler placement. But I know exactly what you mean about the AMD mounting bracket as I have that same issue with the Be Quiet Dark Rock II cooler in one of my other rigs. It's annoying when manufacturers cut corners such as this, but the cooler itself performs very well.









*_This rig is used for cpu crunching only_*


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OilCountry99*
> 
> Anyone have any tips on cable management? My HAF XB is a disaster until it gets tidied up. I have been looking at several sleeving tutorials using paracord and it looks easy enough, my question is, has anyone ordered any presleeved cables from moddiy.com or frozencpu or dazmode (Cdn e-tailer)? Looks to me like the pre-sleeved cables just pop right into your modular power supply, but I can't really tell from the pictures. My PSU is Sort-of Modular, meaning the 24pin and 8pin cpu are actually all sleeved together and run right into the power supply whereas the SATA,MOLEX, etc are actually modular.
> My biggest issue is the SATA cables in the lower chamber, all the ports on my maximus VI Hero face outward but the first four ports are actually blocked my GTX 770. In essence, I have to pull everything apart to plug in another SATA cable. So I got 4 in now and hope i don't need more anytime soon but I wouldn't mind having them sleeved and being a little bit longer to alleviate the tightness they currently have. I could also really care less about the bottom chamber, but get really jealous when I see pics in this thread that show tight clean little bundles and spacious upper chambers.


The XB is really a very simple case to cable manage.
You can route cables around 3 sides of the motherboard tray, so it is really just a matter of figuring out where each cable needs to come up to get as close as possible to where it needs to go. After that you just plan out the bottom so each cable goes where it should.

Remember that some cables can fit under the motherboard. This can be helpful with front panel connectors, fan cables and such.


----------



## pokerapar88

I... want... one... :O


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> I... want... one... :O


So get one =)
They're not expensive. And as far as a good balance between portability and functionality, the only 2 in this class are the HAF XB and the Corsair 540. The HAF XB leans a little more towards portability with the handles. And the 540 leans a little more towards functionality (more rad space but no handles)


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> So get one =)
> They're not expensive. And as far as a good balance between portability and functionality, the only 2 in this class are the HAF XB and the Corsair 540. The HAF XB leans a little more towards portability with the handles. And the 540 leans a little more towards functionality (more rad space but no handles)


He's in Argentina. Could be more costly or not available down there. I know some folks pay a huge premium in their native countries. Same goes for those of us in the US. Some items are pretty pricey to get from overseas to here.


----------



## kpoeticg

I didn't even look to see where he wuz from before i said that. That's a good point


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OilCountry99*
> 
> Anyone have any tips on cable management? My HAF XB is a disaster until it gets tidied up. I have been looking at several sleeving tutorials using paracord and it looks easy enough, my question is, has anyone ordered any presleeved cables from moddiy.com or frozencpu or dazmode (Cdn e-tailer)? Looks to me like the pre-sleeved cables just pop right into your modular power supply, but I can't really tell from the pictures. My PSU is Sort-of Modular, meaning the 24pin and 8pin cpu are actually all sleeved together and run right into the power supply whereas the SATA,MOLEX, etc are actually modular.
> My biggest issue is the SATA cables in the lower chamber, all the ports on my maximus VI Hero face outward but the first four ports are actually blocked my GTX 770. In essence, I have to pull everything apart to plug in another SATA cable. So I got 4 in now and hope i don't need more anytime soon but I wouldn't mind having them sleeved and being a little bit longer to alleviate the tightness they currently have. I could also really care less about the bottom chamber, but get really jealous when I see pics in this thread that show tight clean little bundles and spacious upper chambers.


What PSU do you have?...I bought presleeved cables from Corsair for my full modular AX860 but you would probably want sleeved extensions to extend your 24 pin and 8 pin, that way you can leave the bulk of your cables down below and route the extensions up top.....
1) if you attempt to sleeve your semi-modular cables you will have to disassemble the PSU which i do not recommend doing if you have never done it before.....Capacitors hold a charge for a while.
2) extensions would help lengthen your cables.


----------



## OilCountry99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> What PSU do you have?...I bought presleeved cables from Corsair for my full modular AX860 but you would probably want sleeved extensions to extend your 24 pin and 8 pin, that way you can leave the bulk of your cables down below and route the extensions up top.....
> 1) if you attempt to sleeve your semi-modular cables you will have to disassemble the PSU which i do not recommend doing if you have never done it before.....Capacitors hold a charge for a while.
> 2) extensions would help lengthen your cables.


Ahhhh. So those are just extensions? I think that's an incredible idea. My power supply is CM Silent Pro M2 850w. I am confident in my skills to disassemble PSU, never done it before, but I have some old ones to practice on. Paracord and heatshrink are dirt cheap and taking a lot of pride in this build so far. I get more motivation to DIY stuff after seeing your guys pictures. I have added zero style to the exterior of the HAFxb, inside first! Rep added for team hafxb!


----------



## wermad

Sleeving a psu is a pita. It takes a lot of time and patience. I did ~ 6-7 of them and I'm not doing another one again. Materials aren't that expensive but after Corsair released their pre-sleeved cables, I would just get one of these and buy their sleeved cables.. You can also get nice extensions like the Alchemy from BitFenix. There not direct replacement cables but sleeved extension cables. I like the quality and they actually crimp the sleeve using the pin on the wire. This setup has no heatshrink at all.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OilCountry99*
> 
> Ahhhh. So those are just extensions? I think that's an incredible idea. My power supply is CM Silent Pro M2 850w. I am confident in my skills to disassemble PSU, never done it before, but I have some old ones to practice on. Paracord and heatshrink are dirt cheap and taking a lot of pride in this build so far. I get more motivation to DIY stuff after seeing your guys pictures. I have added zero style to the exterior of the HAFxb, inside first! Rep added for team hafxb!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Sleeving a psu is a pita. It takes a lot of time and patience. I did ~ 6-7 of them and I'm not doing another one again. Materials aren't that expensive but after Corsair released their pre-sleeved cables, I would just get one of these and buy their sleeved cables.. You can also get nice extensions like the Alchemy from BitFenix. There not direct replacement cables but sleeved extension cables. I like the quality and they actually crimp the sleeve using the pin on the wire. This setup has no heatshrink at all.


what Wermad said... My cables are direct replacement cables but along the same lines as extensions... All you have to do is buy the alchemy extensions made by bitfenix, plug them in and have a nice looking psu. Link to Frozencpu

Currently I am in the process of making my own cables for my scratch build..I need them to be a little longer so I am making my own out of silicone wire sleeved in paracord... Its nice as I can make the cables and sata plugs be exactly where I want buuuuuut it takes FOREVER!!!!!!


----------



## Buxty

What does everyone here do for storage? I've almost filled my boot SSD and have filled my 1Tb HDD and i'm stuck on what to use for moar space. I was going to get another HDD and put it in the hotswap bays but with two drives it gets worryingly hot in there and makes me wonder why the drive bays aren't on the other side.

Does anyone know if there would be a performance loss if i got 2.5mm HDD's instead of 3.5mm ones and mounted them in the internal SSD bay? Or if anyone knows any cheap-ish high capacity SSD's where i can move my steam library to?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> What does everyone here do for storage? I've almost filled my boot SSD and have filled my 1Tb HDD and i'm stuck on what to use for moar space. I was going to get another HDD and put it in the hotswap bays but with two drives it gets worryingly hot in there and makes me wonder why the drive bays aren't on the other side.
> 
> Does anyone know if there would be a performance loss if i got 2.5mm HDD's instead of 3.5mm ones and mounted them in the internal SSD bay? Or if anyone knows any cheap-ish high capacity SSD's where i can move my steam library to?


I've got a 120GB SSD for a boot drive and a 1TB HDD for storage, along with a second 1TB for backups. I'm not sure how hot they get, as you have just brought that to my attention...


----------



## Buxty

I just would have though they'd put the hotswap bays directly infront of the rear fans in place of the ODD's.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> What does everyone here do for storage? I've almost filled my boot SSD and have filled my 1Tb HDD and i'm stuck on what to use for moar space. I was going to get another HDD and put it in the hotswap bays but with two drives it gets worryingly hot in there and makes me wonder why the drive bays aren't on the other side.
> 
> Does anyone know if there would be a performance loss if i got 2.5mm HDD's instead of 3.5mm ones and mounted them in the internal SSD bay? Or if anyone knows any cheap-ish high capacity SSD's where i can move my steam library to?


I have 2 x 1TB drives in the "bays formerly known as hotswap" and I have had no problems with them.
Haven't done any formal testing, but I have used 2.5" drives before and I don't remember any performance loss.

What I would do, is get two of these:

http://www.sharkoon.com/?q=en/content/sata-qp-intern-multi

Each one gives you a 3.5" and a 2.5" hotswap bay plus 2 USB 3.0 ports.
The design of the door one the 3.5" bay also looks to be very close to the ones on the XB, so if you could find some spares, you should be able to fit them to the new bays.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I just would have though they'd put the hotswap bays directly infront of the rear fans in place of the ODD's.


Yeah. That would have made a lot more sense, or at least have some way of cooling those HDD's. I just read that the ideal temperature for your HDD's is in the 30's, and when it's in the 40's, it's acceptable, but will of course reduce the life span of your drives. Anything above 45 or 50 is just too hot. I also just downloaded HWMonitor to check my HDD temps, and one is at 42, while the other is at 44.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Yeah. That would have made a lot more sense, or at least have some way of cooling those HDD's. I just read that the ideal temperature for your HDD's is in the 30's, and when it's in the 40's, it's acceptable, but will of course reduce the life span of your drives. Anything above 45 or 50 is just too hot. I also just downloaded HWMonitor to check my HDD temps, and one is at 42, while the other is at 44.


My two 3.5s get up to 52 on a hot day, I mounted a 92mm fan to the side on low rpms to cool them on warm days


----------



## Dire Squirrel

I should have added temps as well.

With both 3.5" bays in use, both HDD's are currently 41C. But it is a pretty warm day.
Since Buxty is in the UK, he should be seeing fairly similar temps. We have pretty much the same climate after all.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i put a 120mm on the front of my case when i got my new WD black drive. it got to about 52C when i was transfering files to it







i didnt like that very much
i think it looks all right, not great but it works really well and thats the main thing. i dont have any smaller fans to fit inside the case unfortunately


----------



## CptAsian

Okay, that makes me feel better about the temperatures. But I might still look into slapping a fan on the side panel. What does the cable management look like on the bottom of your cases? I feel like that's making things a lot worse. I'll grab a pic at some point myself; it's pretty bad.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Okay, that makes me feel better about the temperatures. But I might still look into slapping a fan on the side panel. What does the cable management look like on the bottom of your cases? I feel like that's making things a lot worse. I'll grab a pic at some point myself; it's pretty bad.


Either way there is minimal airflow down in the lower chamber, a small fan on the side of the cage will help that, without even have to modify the panel.


----------



## Buxty

I'm thinking of going for a 2.5mm SSHD as my Steam library takes up around 300-400Gb and i can get a 500Gb SSHD for around fifty pounds.

I really do like my HAF XB but i do feel that CM have missed a few things when designing this case, but fair do's to them they don't mind replacing broken stuff if its their fault.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I'm thinking of going for a 2.5mm SSHD as my Steam library takes up around 300-400Gb and i can get a 500Gb SSHD for around fifty pounds.
> 
> I really do like my HAF XB but i do feel that CM have missed a few things when designing this case, but fair do's to them they don't mind replacing broken stuff if its their fault.


2.5 inches friend, not millimetres


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> 2.5 inches friend, not millimetres


Same damn thing


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Same damn thing


Yeah, only out by about 47 millimeters


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Yeah, only out by about 47 millimeters


We all know what i'm on about ha.


----------



## kpoeticg

I'm installing 2 92mm fans in the lower chamber with magnetic fan mounts along the door but attached to the inside of the frame behind the 5.25 bays
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> I have 2 x 1TB drives in the "bays formerly known as hotswap" and I have had no problems with them.
> Haven't done any formal testing, but I have used 2.5" drives before and I don't remember any performance loss.
> 
> What I would do, is get two of these:
> 
> http://www.sharkoon.com/?q=en/content/sata-qp-intern-multi
> 
> Each one gives you a 3.5" and a 2.5" hotswap bay plus 2 USB 3.0 ports.
> The design of the door one the 3.5" bay also looks to be very close to the ones on the XB, so if you could find some spares, you should be able to fit them to the new bays.


I'm thinking of using those too. Only problem is they're 5.25". I'm pretty sure I'm gonna remove the 3.5 cage and buy a dbl 5.25 cage to install one or two of those on the right

Buxty, if you're worried about performance you should get one of the Seagate Momentus Hybrid drives. I've used the 500GB and 750GB versions of it and never had a problem with either. They have a 1TB version now.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I'm thinking of using those too. Only problem is they're 5.25". I'm pretty sure I'm gonna remove the 3.5 cage and buy a dbl 5.25 cage to install one or two of those on the right


Unless you are doing it to keep the current look/bay configuration, there are better ways to achieve a similar result.
Other than the USB ports, you would only gain 2 x 2.5" bays. Instead you could keep the stock 3.5" bays and add a 5.25" to 4 x 2.5" adaptor. That would give you 4 extra 2.5" bays.

This one would match the look of the XB very nicely:

http://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=114


----------



## kpoeticg

The only 5.25 to 4 2.5 bays i've seen are SATA 2

Besides, I'm installing a 240 rad behind the bottom 5.25 bay. I have a SilverStone FP58 for the top bay that holds a slim BluRay drive + 4 SSD's. The SSD's are kind of piled close together though so you're really not supposed to use regular 2.5 drives. A fan controller like the Aquaero will fit in the bottom slot in front of the rad. But that's really all that will fit.

Wow, that's the only one i've seen that was Sata III. I might grab one of those when i get my 5.25 cage for the right

Actually nah I probly won't. I'm converting the bays so I can add to my 3.5 bays. Not replace em


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> The only 5.25 to 4 2.5 bays i've seen are SATA 2


There are many that are not. Among them the one I linked to.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, i noticed. I edited that post twice. I think it might've been the 5.25 -> 6x2.5 hotswap by Thermaltake that i was thinking of that was SATA 2

For my setup I'm most likely gonna do....
Top left - SilverStone FP58 = 4xSSD's + Slotload slim Bluray burner
Bottom left - Fan controller (probly Aquaero) with my 240 rad behind it

Gonna convert the right 3.5 hotswaps to 5.25 bays and turn them both into 3.5+2.5 hotswaps like the ThermalTake one

My little portable LanBox is gonna weigh more than my couch by the time I'm done with it LOL

Damn, I just found this though http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=30228 1x5.25 to 6x2.5 SATA III hotswaps


----------



## wthenshaw

If we are still on HDD temp topic, here are my temps after 4 hour DayZ

Ambient temps at least 25C and rising


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> If we are still on HDD temp topic, here are my temps after 4 hour DayZ
> 
> Ambient temps at least 25C and rising


Mine is about the same right now. But we are in the same furnace (country).


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Mine is about the same right now. But we are in the same furnace (country).


So muggy isn't it.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i put a 120mm on the front of my case when i got my new WD black drive. it got to about 52C when i was transfering files to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt like that very much
> i think it looks all right, not great but it works really well and thats the main thing. i dont have any smaller fans to fit inside the case unfortunately


As I see your pictures, that 's exact the same problem I had first to cool down my two 3,5" HDDs. a fan in front looks really not very nice. With this reason I cutted out the front to build in 2 more 120mm fans in lower area. now the HDDs are between 28° and 32° degrees Celsius with fan at 800-900 RPM. if it becomes hot outside again, then I have nearly 35-40°C inside my living room (under the roof). can cool down the HDDs then to about 32-36°C on 1300-1500 rpm.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i put a 120mm on the front of my case when i got my new WD black drive. it got to about 52C when i was transfering files to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt like that very much
> i think it looks all right, not great but it works really well and thats the main thing. i dont have any smaller fans to fit inside the case unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I see your pictures, that 's exact the same problem I had first to cool down my two 3,5" HDDs. a fan in front looks really not very nice. With this reason I cutted out the front to build in 2 more 120mm fans in lower area. now the HDDs are between 28° and 32° degrees Celsius with fan at 800-900 RPM. if it becomes hot outside again, then I have nearly 35-40°C inside my living room (under the roof). can cool down the HDDs then to about 32-36°C on 1300-1500 rpm.
Click to expand...

thats a better solution, actually i would just take off the side panel (nice thing about this case) to do the same thing but im using it as a base right now


----------



## kpoeticg

Sorry if i'm derailing your convo, but does anybody know where i can get my hands on a 2x5.25 cage to replace my 2x3.5 cage? It seems like something that would be easy to find but with soooooooo many 5.25 devices and 5.25 to 3.5/2.5 converters it's damn near impossible for me to find something. The new Mountain Mods 2x5.25 brackets are the closest thing i can find but it would be great to have an actual 5.25 cage that looks similar to the one already in the HAF XB. I know I could make one out of acrylic or aluminum, and i will if that's my only option but it seems like there's GOTTA be something available i can order fairly cheap....

On the topic of cooling your HD's, you could do something similar to what I'm doing, just on the opposite side. Get the Akust Magnetic Fan Brackets. That way you can mount them right next to the side panels but not actually connected to the side panels, so it won't get in the way of taking the sides off. 92mm fans fit perfectly in that little area between the cages and side panels.

If you were willing to completely remove the 3.5 cage and maybe do a tiny bit of dremeling, this would probly work http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10060/cpa-294/Evercool_ARMOR_Dual_525_Drive_Bay_to_Triple_35_HDD_Cooling_Box_HD-AR-R-BK.html?tl=g43c12s852 Holds 3x3.5 or 4x2.5 and has a spot for a 80mm fan. And it has a front door that flips down with a removable filter. So it wouldn't look out of place like that 120


----------



## Camph

Recently put in an H100i into my HAF XB. There doesn't seem to be any room for a push/pull. Otherwise, other than the stock fans, it's very quiet. Even on quiet profile the 4670k doesn't go higher than 39c under load. Now if only I can figure out how to cool down the hard drives in the 3.5" bays...


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camph*
> 
> Recently put in an H100i into my HAF XB. There doesn't seem to be any room for a push/pull. Otherwise, other than the stock fans, it's very quiet. Even on quiet profile the 4670k doesn't go higher than 39c under load. Now if only I can figure out how to cool down the hard drives in the 3.5" bays...


Put the front fans between the chassis and front panel and then the back fans on the inside of the chassis. That will leave you with exactly the same space as now


----------



## kpoeticg

There's like 35-40mm between the front panel and the chassis. That's where u put ur push fans

A little off topic but did anybody else notice the price drop on 7970 GHz & 7990's? 7990's are like $700 USD on Newegg right now =D

Intel needs to take a page out of AMD's book. SB-E hasn't dropped a cent even though IB-E is releasing before the new Radeon cards


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> There's like 35-40mm between the front panel and the chassis. That's where u put ur push fans
> 
> A little off topic but did anybody else notice the price drop on 7970 GHz & 7990's? 7990's are like $700 USD on Newegg right now =D
> 
> Intel needs to take a page out of AMD's book. SB-E hasn't dropped a cent even though IB-E is releasing before the new Radeon cards


I heard about it, but I didn't actually look. Now I'm incredibly tempted to buy a 7990, but I would have basically no money if I did make that purchase.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> There's like 35-40mm between the front panel and the chassis. That's where u put ur push fans
> 
> A little off topic but did anybody else notice the price drop on 7970 GHz & 7990's? 7990's are like $700 USD on Newegg right now =D
> 
> Intel needs to take a page out of AMD's book. SB-E hasn't dropped a cent even though IB-E is releasing before the new Radeon cards
> 
> 
> 
> I heard about it, but I didn't actually look. Now I'm incredibly tempted to buy a 7990, but I would have basically no money if I did make that purchase.
Click to expand...

much better off getting a $180 7950


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> There's like 35-40mm between the front panel and the chassis. That's where u put ur push fans
> 
> A little off topic but did anybody else notice the price drop on 7970 GHz & 7990's? 7990's are like $700 USD on Newegg right now =D
> 
> Intel needs to take a page out of AMD's book. SB-E hasn't dropped a cent even though IB-E is releasing before the new Radeon cards


My theory is AMD is preparing for the 9xxx release GPU's as BF4 is "AMD optimized" so i feel they will release their new gpu's around the same time as BF4


----------



## ihatelolcats

yep...i fully expect a never settle bundle with 9000 series and BF4


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah they're new series is somewhere between Sept 25th - beginning Oct. The 7970 GHz's except like the Asus Matrix and MSI Twin Frozr are all around 350ish. On Newegg right now they're cheaper than the regular 7970's. I read about it too, but from the articles it seemed like it was mostly in Europe. Luckily it's not. They just made it a much harder choice for me to try and wait for the new GPU's.


----------



## Mannix

Questions: Is dust a serious problem with this design?

Any other similar case designs than this?


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mannix*
> 
> Questions: Is dust a serious problem with this design?
> 
> Any other similar case designs than this?


it has dust filter at PSU in and at the two fans in the front.. if you use those as intake and rest as out or clear, dust will not be a problem







if you clean the filters every now and then that is..

if you are worried about dust dropping down onto the case and thro the mesh, go order the window version


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mannix*
> 
> Questions: Is dust a serious problem with this design?
> 
> Any other similar case designs than this?


Dust can be a problem with any computer's intake fans. It comes with filter's where it needs em. But if you're gonna switch things around (like use the rear as intake) or whatever, you can always get a magnetic Demcifilter. Dust vs airflow is right up there with price vs performance. Alot of people remove their filters for better airflow. Every computer in the world has to have the dust cleaned out from time to time.

And the Corsair Carbide Air 540 is really the only other chassis i know about that's similar to this. This is a little more portable.


----------



## Mannix

Thank kpoeticg. The window top looks the way to go for me. One problem though, who sells it in North America? Can't find it anywhere (model RC-902XB-KWN1). Egg doesn't carry it


----------



## spaniardunited

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-transparent-top-window-panel-oem/


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mannix*
> 
> Thank kpoeticg. The window top looks the way to go for me. One problem though, who sells it in North America? Can't find it anywhere (model RC-902XB-KWN1). Egg doesn't carry it


I don't know who sells the case plus the top window, but you can easily make your own or buy the top panel replacement from the cmstore


----------



## kpoeticg

I don't think any1 sells them together. I think I remember back when i bought my case, Cooler Master had it listed as a product on their worldwide page but cmstore-usa.com only sells them seperate. The windowed top isn't that expensive. And it's still worth it to make your own. I bought the one from cmstore but i'm still making my own cuz they look way better when you do em yourself.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I don't think any1 sells them together. I think I remember back when i bought my case, Cooler Master had it listed as a product on their worldwide page but cmstore-usa.com only sells them seperate. The windowed top isn't that expensive. And it's still worth it to make your own. I bought the one from cmstore but i'm still making my own cuz they look way better when you do em yourself.


They are sold with the windowed top panel. Why on earth would they not be?

It is even clearly indicated on the box.


----------



## Mannix

It would be cool if they could sell you just the window without having to buy the metal cover over again that includes a window.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mannix*
> 
> It would be cool if they could sell you just the window without having to buy the metal cover over again that includes a window.


Thats why i bought just the perspex from Sascha since he made his own window he removed the stock perspex


----------



## Mannix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Thats why i bought just the perspex from Sascha since he made his own window he removed the stock perspex


Thinking I just can go buy a 16 x 14 inch plastic picture frame from Walmart and use that to cut a window since they have many that are plex glass covers.

Incidentally, where can I pick up front fan dust filters for this case?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mannix*
> 
> Thinking I just can go buy a 16 x 14 inch plastic picture frame from Walmart and use that to cut a window since they have many that are plex glass covers.
> 
> Incidentally, where can I pick up front fan dust filters for this case?


Like others have said before, the case has built in dust filters in the front, so you shouldn't need to get any extra ones. If you still want to use your own, I recommend FrozenCPU.


----------



## BiaBia

Hey guys, I picked up a HAF-XB last week, been working feverishly over the weekend to get it up and running. All in all not a bad little case, was a trip trying to fit everything. Once it's completed I'll post some more pictures but here's a little taste.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiaBia*
> 
> Hey guys, I picked up a HAF-XB last week, been working feverishly over the weekend to get it up and running. All in all not a bad little case, was a trip trying to fit everything. Once it's completed I'll post some more pictures but here's a little taste.


That... looks.... DROOOOL! are you gonna do some modding ? or are you just gonna have 360mm rad space for: CPU, 2xGPU and mobo?

Also







could you maybe put up your rig in your signature? Im sure people would wanna know what hardware you are putting in this bad box


----------



## BiaBia

I've done some modest modding, removed the vents from the side panels and replaced with smoked acrylic along with the top mesh. The front mesh was completely removed and more acrylic used. I suck at stopping to take pictures while I'm working so won't be a build log. The radiator is external to the case, using a MO-RA3 attached to the side of my desk lol. I didn't even realize my build wasn't in my sig, I'll fix that too


----------



## GaMbi2004

I see







that was a bit more rad space, hehe ^^
A bit funny to have a case that is THIS portable and hand cuff it to a desk








Dont get me wrong! if you dont need to move it, it is awesome! even considered something like that myself, but I move my rig too often for it to be practical.

It is too bad you cant bother to stop for pics







we (or at least I) would love to see the process for this one









oh yea, and thx for updating the sig









a bit off topic, but somewhat relates to what BiaBia are doing








also be ready for the ugliest paint drawing yet









Anyone knows if something like this would be possible?
splitting the tube before res/pump of my internal WC system and have both ends come out in the bag with quick connections or something, and then use a short tube to connect them (the red one on the "drawing") for LAN and stuff..
When im home I would then remove the red tube and connect the external radiator with the green tubes.


This is just an idea im working with.. I doubt I will actually ever build it







unless It can / has been done!
I realize I would have to top off the reservoir due to water lost in the connection points.. unless there is a quick connection solution that closes off both ends of the connection when disconnected?


----------



## CptAsian

Speaking of moving the XB, I think this is a nice example of that. I was at a friend's house (actually Cosmix48 here on OCN), and I brought my rig with me. Classic crappy phone pic.


----------



## GaMbi2004

hmm.. or maybe even better,
Having one of those monster "passive" coolers under the box.. the dimensions would fit..
how much flow restriction would something like that add, and can they rly be used as passive cooler? Im afraid adding 9/18 fans to it, would make the entire case take off








would a single MCP655 pump be powerful enough to push water through it? all the way up to CPU and GPU(s)


anyone know if THIS has been done? seams more possible than my last suggestion! ? !


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Speaking of moving the XB, I think this is a nice example of that. I was at a friend's house (actually Cosmix48 here on OCN), and I brought my rig with me. Classic crappy phone pic.


wow @ that wallpaper


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> wow @ that wallpaper


Can you read it?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> hmm.. or maybe even better,
> Having one of those monster "passive" coolers under the box.. the dimensions would fit..
> how much flow restriction would something like that add, and can they rly be used as passive cooler? Im afraid adding 9/18 fans to it, would make the entire case take off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would a single MCP655 pump be powerful enough to push water through it? all the way up to CPU and GPU(s)
> 
> 
> anyone know if THIS has been done? seams more possible than my last suggestion! ? !


I'm putting my 240 in the basement of my XB with the fans underneath the case. I had to buy some new feet for that though. A set of Lian Li SD-01B, SD-03A, and SD-04B. That's like 46mm altogether. That's the only possible solution where i could give myself that kinda clearance underneath. Right now I'm trying to decide if I'm gonna cut out the 80mm fan mounts and have the end tanks sticking out the back to give myself a little more clearance for cable-routing to a fan controller.

Keep in mind your PSU uses the bottom for an intake too. If you cover that right side up, make sure you have a strong-ass fan in your PSU


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I'm putting my 240 in the basement of my XB with the fans underneath the case. I had to buy some new feet for that though. A set of Lian Li SD-01B, SD-03A, and SD-04B. That's like 46mm altogether. That's the only possible solution where i could give myself that kinda clearance underneath. Right now I'm trying to decide if I'm gonna cut out the 80mm fan mounts and have the end tanks sticking out the back to give myself a little more clearance for cable-routing to a fan controller.


so you have a 240 in the front and one in the basement? that might be a good idea too.. but I was kinda planing to give my XB a "sub basement", replacing the 240 rad in the front with fans only, and removing the the 120 rad in the back and replace them with one of these 1080 rads in the "sub basement"
Any idea how deep I would have to make this to get "OK" flow?


----------



## kpoeticg

I have a 280 in the front, a 120 in the back, 240 in the basement running along my bottom 5.25 bay to the 80mm fan grills. This way i don't sacrifice any bays because even in the bottom where the 240 is there's still enough room for a fan controller

I don't know how much space you "need". I made sure i had like 20mm between my fans and the floor for decent airflow. I considered doing what you're doing too, but you're gonna need the thickness of the rad + 25mm for fans + 10-20mm for airflow. That's alot of height to add. I also considered trying to make it work on the door, but then i'd need one on each door to make it look symmetrical.

You can put a 360 where i'm putting my 240 if you don't mind sacrificing a 5.25 bay.

I like the idea of a faux bottom though. I actually considered the idea of adding legs to my XB that fold down. Like the legs of an ironing board that kind of cross and fold down when i wanna transport it. I still may do that in the future after i got the rest of it straightened out.

If the rads 46mm thick, I say u need to make it like 90-95mm deep. Somebody will probly chime in with a better estimate though. I just took a guess on the 20mm for mine. Mine are exhaust though. Since you're PSU uses the bottom as intake, you might want your fans to be under the rad going push. I don't know if you'd need a little more depth for intake underneath




I still gotta paint em when i paint my case

Then again you could always stick something like this underneath, http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14966/ex-rad-338/Phobya_Nova_1080_External_Radiator_Box_-_Black_Powder_Coat_38282.html


----------



## spaniardunited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> I see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was a bit more rad space, hehe ^^
> A bit funny to have a case that is THIS portable and hand cuff it to a desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont get me wrong! if you dont need to move it, it is awesome! even considered something like that myself, but I move my rig too often for it to be practical.
> 
> It is too bad you cant bother to stop for pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we (or at least I) would love to see the process for this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea, and thx for updating the sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a bit off topic, but somewhat relates to what BiaBia are doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also be ready for the ugliest paint drawing yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone knows if something like this would be possible?
> splitting the tube before res/pump of my internal WC system and have both ends come out in the bag with quick connections or something, and then use a short tube to connect them (the red one on the "drawing") for LAN and stuff..
> When im home I would then remove the red tube and connect the external radiator with the green tubes.
> 
> 
> This is just an idea im working with.. I doubt I will actually ever build it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless It can / has been done!
> I realize I would have to top off the reservoir due to water lost in the connection points.. unless there is a quick connection solution that closes off both ends of the connection when disconnected?


That is precisely what I had given some consideration to. A couple of these and a couple of these and you've got instant portability when you need it and superior cooling when you're at home. Little pricey of course ... perfect solution would be 3 sets, one set on inside of case, one st on green tubes, one set on red tubes. However, you could probably snake the tubing through the holes in the case and have it outside the case and turn your quick disconnects into the red tube so they would connect to each other and then disconnect and connect to green tube for home use. Then you would only need 2 sets rather than 3, though I don't know how good it would look vs the other way.

If you really wanted to get fancy you could put the first set of QDs on the inside of the case, use a couple 90 angles and a small piece of tubing for the red tube, and use the third set of QDs for the green tube. this would prevent you from having a large red tube since you wouldn't have to worry about kinking.


----------



## kpoeticg

Jesus! I didn't realize how much QD's were.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> I see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was a bit more rad space, hehe ^^
> A bit funny to have a case that is THIS portable and hand cuff it to a desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont get me wrong! if you dont need to move it, it is awesome! even considered something like that myself, but I move my rig too often for it to be practical.
> 
> It is too bad you cant bother to stop for pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we (or at least I) would love to see the process for this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea, and thx for updating the sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a bit off topic, but somewhat relates to what BiaBia are doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also be ready for the ugliest paint drawing yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone knows if something like this would be possible?
> splitting the tube before res/pump of my internal WC system and have both ends come out in the bag with quick connections or something, and then use a short tube to connect them (the red one on the "drawing") for LAN and stuff..
> When im home I would then remove the red tube and connect the external radiator with the green tubes.
> 
> 
> This is just an idea im working with.. I doubt I will actually ever build it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless It can / has been done!
> I realize I would have to top off the reservoir due to water lost in the connection points.. unless there is a quick connection solution that closes off both ends of the connection when disconnected?


i have two monsta 480's hooked up outside of the HAF XB with koolance QDC's. the pump is outside as well. the exteroir components are in the stand cabinet i have a XB sitting on. soon i will put a few rads in the XB upper and lower sections, and the pumps(dual D5's)inside as well where the 80mm fans are in the back and my res will attach to the back or top of the case somehow. my goal will be to have a portable case that i can attach a monsta 480 to it when it is at home. i will post pics when it is all done here in this forum. good luck with your build.


----------



## kpoeticg

That new SilverStone Thunderbolt GPU card enclosure they showed at Computex looks pretty sick for a similar concept. If i wasn't going LGA 2011/IB-E that would be a nice external solution. Have 2 of em externally running in their own water loop, then have 1 GPU and ur CPU being cooled in the XB with the 240 + 120.

Damn, I'm really having trouble deciding if I should cut out my 80mm grills and have the connection ports of my 240 poking out the back of the case. Anybody have any opinions to help me decide? I got the bottom of my case all covered with masking tape ready to cut my fan holes, but i can't decide my placement...





I can't decide if i should cut the rear grill out and just pop it through a little bit. Opinions PLEASE


----------



## wthenshaw

why dont you just cut two holes and use the horizontal ports straight out then nothing pokes out other than tube


----------



## kpoeticg

You think it would look better with just the connections pokin out? I feel like that mesh doesn't look good with the rad pressed against it like that. Since I'm not using that spot for fans, I'm thinkin about cutting out the whole section and replacing it with some plexi. Maybe smoked or blacked out plexi, haven't thought enough about it yet.

You think that would look the best, with some plexi and just the connections or tubes pokin through as opposed to the end tanks poppin out?

I'll take it from your silence, you think i should skip the plexi and just cut 2 holes in the mesh =)


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 280 in the front, a 120 in the back, 240 in the basement running along my bottom 5.25 bay to the 80mm fan grills. This way i don't sacrifice any bays because even in the bottom where the 240 is there's still enough room for a fan controller
> 
> I don't know how much space you "need". I made sure i had like 20mm between my fans and the floor for decent airflow. I considered doing what you're doing too, but you're gonna need the thickness of the rad + 25mm for fans + 10-20mm for airflow. That's alot of height to add. I also considered trying to make it work on the door, but then i'd need one on each door to make it look symmetrical.
> 
> You can put a 360 where i'm putting my 240 if you don't mind sacrificing a 5.25 bay.
> 
> I like the idea of a faux bottom though. I actually considered the idea of adding legs to my XB that fold down. Like the legs of an ironing board that kind of cross and fold down when i wanna transport it. I still may do that in the future after i got the rest of it straightened out.
> 
> If the rads 46mm thick, I say u need to make it like 90-95mm deep. Somebody will probly chime in with a better estimate though. I just took a guess on the 20mm for mine. Mine are exhaust though. Since you're PSU uses the bottom as intake, you might want your fans to be under the rad going push. I don't know if you'd need a little more depth for intake underneath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still gotta paint em when i paint my case
> 
> Then again you could always stick something like this underneath, http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14966/ex-rad-338/Phobya_Nova_1080_External_Radiator_Box_-_Black_Powder_Coat_38282.html


Thx a lot! that got my mind going ^^ so many good ideas!
I figured 100mm ~ as well..
Quote:


> I actually considered the idea of adding legs to my XB that fold down.


hehe, dont know if I would be comfortable having my expensive little box standing in the air.. on legs








but yea.. a good idea is a good idea ^_^

and hey! thx for the link! was thinking of that one too.. but I doubt it will fit XB dimensions..
but yea.. making the case 10-11 cm taller would kinda destroy its mobility.. but im still considering it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> That is precisely what I had given some consideration to.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of these and a couple of these and you've got instant portability when you need it and superior cooling when you're at home. Little pricey of course ... perfect solution would be 3 sets, one set on inside of case, one st on green tubes, one set on red tubes. However, you could probably snake the tubing through the holes in the case and have it outside the case and turn your quick disconnects into the red tube so they would connect to each other and then disconnect and connect to green tube for home use. Then you would only need 2 sets rather than 3, though I don't know how good it would look vs the other way.
> 
> If you really wanted to get fancy you could put the first set of QDs on the inside of the case, use a couple 90 angles and a small piece of tubing for the red tube, and use the third set of QDs for the green tube. this would prevent you from having a large red tube since you wouldn't have to worry about kinking.


Haha







I actually felt a little silly after posting that ^^ I didnt actually beleaved it to be possible.
and the drawing was quick and not well thought out.. your method of having the split inside the case is good! If I can find a spot that wont spill water on anything important when disconnecting. I'm guessing that SOME spill is bound to happen?

getting rid of the "red tube" all together









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i have two monsta 480's hooked up outside of the HAF XB with koolance QDC's. the pump is outside as well. the exteroir components are in the stand cabinet i have a XB sitting on. soon i will put a few rads in the XB upper and lower sections, and the pumps(dual D5's)inside as well where the 80mm fans are in the back and my res will attach to the back or top of the case somehow. my goal will be to have a portable case that i can attach a monsta 480 to it when it is at home. i will post pics when it is all done here in this forum. good luck with your build.


Nice! we are on the same quest ^^ got a build log or some pics of current setup?
How are the QDC's ? any spill when connecting / disconnecting ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Damn, I'm really having trouble deciding if I should cut out my 80mm grills and have the connection ports of my 240 poking out the back of the case.


Did I miss something? why do you want it to poke out the back? not enough room for your controller or something?

tbh. I might even scratch my first two ideas, and go with this instead








only problem is, my pump is located at the 2x80mm grills, where have you put yours?


----------



## GaMbi2004

The reason for my hunt for more rad space is,

I have 240 in the front (push only) and 120 in the back (push only) with Noctua NF F12
with my CPU and GPU in the loop.

I get around 70 degrees on my delidded haswell chip @ 4.4 ghz 1.2v (65 under normal gaming session)

I would like to get it up to 4.6-4.8ghz witch I suspect would require 1.3-1.4v
at 1.25v I get temps over 80 degrees after a few hours of stress testing, so dont dare going higher atm.

my GPU core OCed by 140mhz and mem 500 and run at max 55 degrees after hours of gaming / stress testing, so no problems there,

I DO have a 280 GTX radiator lying around. Maybe do the same thing as kpoeticg and add it back in the loop? probably in the front and then move the 240 to the basement..
Think I would see a drop in CPU temps?

easyer, cheaper and will look better than the other ideas I got going..

thoughts?


----------



## kpoeticg

No Problem =).
I haven't finished my build yet, obviously lol, but i'm goin with an Apogee Drive II for a pump/cpu block to save space
I do have room without poking it out the back, but I'm probly gonna put an aquaero 5 xt or pro in front of the rad. It'll fit no matter what, but if i poke the 240's ports out the back it'll make the cable routing easier. Obviously with everything the Aquaero controls there's gonna be alot goin on back there. Also since my UT60 280 is sticking out the front already, I don't know if poking those ports out the back will make it look better or worse. It seems like from your reactions it would probly look worse. So I'll probly go with wthenshaw's idea and just cut a cpl holes for the connections

I've been obsessing about different ways to squeeze extra rads in this case since i bought it, so i got ALOT of ideas that I'll never use lol

I don't have my setup put together right now, but this is what my UT60 280 looked like when i put it together to see how it would look


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> It seems like from your reactions it would probly look worse.


Naah. I was just wondering







I would have kept them inside if it was possible. I think it could look cool ether way! even with the entire end of the radiator sticking out. but fittings only will probably look better.
Just my



















That looks awesome ^^ what fan size is that? no way that is only 140mm!
no dust filter?


----------



## kpoeticg

Those r 140's. No i don't have a dust filter in there in that picture. There's no motherboard in there either =P. I haven't decided what i wanna do for a filter yet. I'm gonna use something tho. The stock filter that comes with the case actually would fit in there

They look so big because of the angle. I have 20mm shrouds between the fans and the rad. I might not go with the shrouds tho. Haven't decided yet



I got the 20mm plexi shrouds because i wanted some led's for just my front fans. But it adds alot to it being top-heavy. I might just use some fiber-optic strands and make em look like Cooler Master Sickle Flows. I'm not positive it will work but i'm gonna try it. I'm also gonna dye those fans
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> That looks awesome ^^


Thanks =)

I'm probly building around a Rampage IV Extreme unless the EVGA Dark turns out to be as sick as its specs. Either way i'll be painting my XB red & black like a thousand other people. That's why i'm messing with different stuff to try to make it look different


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Those r 140's. No i don't have a dust filter in there in that picture. There's no motherboard in there either =P. I haven't decided what i wanna do for a filter yet. I'm gonna use something tho. The stock filter that comes with the case actually would fit in there


Oh yea.. ofc ^^ I keep forgetting it is a work in progress







Quote:


> They look so big because of the angle. I have 20mm shrouds between the fans and the rad. I might not go with the shrouds tho. Haven't decided yet
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I see.. that pic explains it very well. ^_^


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, this is my first casemod so I'm not rushing through it. I won't have a motherboard til IB-E gets released. I'm gonna grab a 4930k and almost definitely a RIVE. The EVGA Dark looks really tempting cuz it was built around IB-E but given their history with LGA2011 motherboards, I would need to see some RAVE reviews about it for me to choose it over the RIVE. Then I'll have another hard decision to make since 7970GHz/7990's just dropped in price dramatically and Volcanic Island's just around the corner I honestly don't know what I'm gonna do there either.

Back on topic, I was actually planning on ordering my paint tonight. Since RIVE and EVGA Dark are both black & red, I don't need to wait. Has anybody here used the Alsa Killer Can Candy Paint's? I'm trying to decide between them, HouseOfKolor, and a couple other sites. I'm leaning towards the Alsa Killer Can's though.


----------



## eobiont

I am thinking about getting this case. I like the form factor for using as a media center- it will fit in my media cabinet better than a tower.

I have read conflicting info on whether the 2.5 cage is removable or not. Was it removable and is now riveted? Is it still attached with screws? If it is, what is the maximum height of the lower area. I wonder if this would fit? http://www.corsair.com/en/parts/case-parts/carbide-500r-case-hard-drive-cage-3-drive-trays-included.html
or this? http://www.corsair.com/en/catalog/product/view/id/1081/s/350d-single-hdd-cage-with-2x-tray/category/96/

I found some measurements back on page 417! of this thread - that helps. Anyone have a recomemdation for a 3.5 cage that works well in the lower section?


----------



## kpoeticg

Touchy subject? The 2.5 drive cage is completely removeable & also moveable. It is and always has been held in by screws. And there's screw holes in the case for you to move it over to 2 more positions. The 3.5 and 5.25 bays are riveted. But you can always remove em if you want. Just drill out the rivets. The lower area is about 4 3/16 inches tall.

Corsair has no specs in either of those links. Just pictures so all I could do is guess. But the 2nd one looks like it'll fit. I know a few people in here have put in their own 3.5 cages where the 2.5 cage is.

Not to turn you off to the case, but if you're ONLY gonna use this for a media center, you could go alot smaller. One of the great things about this case is the fact that it's extremely portable and can house an E-ATX motherboard. For a media center or htpc build you could just get an m-itx motherboard in a tiny little mitx case (the Cooler Master Elite 120 Advanced) for instance. Just my opinion.
If I was building a pc just to stick in a cabinet and control my media, i'd go m-itx with an htpc case. SilverStone makes some good HTPC cases.

GaMbi2004, next time you're around, read this thread.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1224813/diy-radiator-stand
Should answer alot of the questions you had earlier. I just read through the whole thing. He makes it with QD's + it's own pump & res. Sick mod...


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Nice! we are on the same quest ^^ got a build log or some pics of current setup?
> How are the QDC's ? any spill when connecting / disconnecting ?


no build log. i will be doing some modding soon and will post some pics on this forum for sure.

the QDC"S are great. i have a few currently in use to seperate the components with ease.


----------



## Abijahlevi

Hello all. I have a question for anyone out there with extensive knowledge of open loop water cooling systems. I am planning on cooling my cpu and 2 gtx video cards. The only thing I am unsure of is will the pump be able to keep pressure and flow rate. I purchased the PCXS x20 750 v4 combo. it states a liter per hour rate of 750 and a head delivery of 1.8(Not sure what this means), But will that flow rate be able to sustain through a cpu block, two graphics cards and a 240mm radiator? If possible I would also like to add an additional 120mm rad in the back, but only if the pump can sustain it. and advice would be widely appreciated.









Up coming build:
Asus Crosshair v Formula z
AMD FX 9370
2x EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Hydro Copper
OCZ 256g SSD
G. Skill 32g (2400)
2x Toshiba 3T HDD (Raid 0)
Rosewill Lightning 1300w


----------



## Abijahlevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abijahlevi*
> 
> Hello all. I have a question for anyone out there with extensive knowledge of open loop water cooling systems. I am planning on cooling my cpu and 2 gtx video cards. The only thing I am unsure of is will the pump be able to keep pressure and flow rate. I purchased the PCXS x20 750 v4 combo. it states a liter per hour rate of 750 and a head delivery of 1.8(Not sure what this means), But will that flow rate be able to sustain through a cpu block, two graphics cards and a 240mm radiator? If possible I would also like to add an additional 120mm rad in the back, but only if the pump can sustain it. and advice would be widely appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up coming build:
> Asus Crosshair v Formula z
> AMD FX 9370
> 2x EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Hydro Copper
> OCZ 256g SSD
> G. Skill 32g (2400)
> 2x Toshiba 3T HDD (Raid 0)
> Rosewill Lightning 1300w


Well I just had a talk with a tech buddy and a little research myself. After some thought I feel that 1.8m ma head is not enough distance to flow through a 240mm rad, 2 gtx 780s and a cpu block. I am tempted to get XSPC's Dual D5 Pump/Res combo. Is shows 1200lph and 7.7m for the max head. That should be more than enough for everything stated earlier plus the 120mm rad. If anyone has comments or suggestion they would be greatly appreciated.







. Pics of current build soon.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abijahlevi*
> 
> Well I just had a talk with a tech buddy and a little research myself. After some thought I feel that 1.8m ma head is not enough distance to flow through a 240mm rad, 2 gtx 780s and a cpu block. I am tempted to get XSPC's Dual D5 Pump/Res combo. Is shows 1200lph and 7.7m for the max head. That should be more than enough for everything stated earlier plus the 120mm rad. If anyone has comments or suggestion they would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Pics of current build soon.


You wouldn't need dual D5s


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abijahlevi*
> 
> Hello all. I have a question for anyone out there with extensive knowledge of open loop water cooling systems. I am planning on cooling my cpu and 2 gtx video cards. The only thing I am unsure of is will the pump be able to keep pressure and flow rate. I purchased the PCXS x20 750 v4 combo. it states a liter per hour rate of 750 and a head delivery of 1.8(Not sure what this means), But will that flow rate be able to sustain through a cpu block, two graphics cards and a 240mm radiator? If possible I would also like to add an additional 120mm rad in the back, but only if the pump can sustain it. and advice would be widely appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up coming build:
> Asus Crosshair v Formula z
> AMD FX 9370
> 2x EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Hydro Copper
> OCZ 256g SSD
> G. Skill 32g (2400)
> 2x Toshiba 3T HDD (Raid 0)
> Rosewill Lightning 1300w


Try asking here. You should get an answer much faster there.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> GaMbi2004, next time you're around, read this thread.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1224813/diy-radiator-stand
> Should answer alot of the questions you had earlier. I just read through the whole thing. He makes it with QD's + it's own pump & res. Sick mod...


cheers for the link, that is awesome!
Im gonna add my 280mm rad to the system to see if extra rad space will actually help my temps.
also I wanna find some 10cm feet for the case so I can see if the extra height is gonna bother me, before I decide if and how I wanna move on with this.

add only a 280 to the system (internally)
construct a "sub basement" with 1080 + 4x180fans
or
make the external 1080 stand

so many good ideas! thanks a lot for all the feedback!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abijahlevi*
> 
> Hello all. I have a question for anyone out there with extensive knowledge of open loop water cooling systems. I am planning on cooling my cpu and 2 gtx video cards. The only thing I am unsure of is will the pump be able to keep pressure and flow rate. I purchased the PCXS x20 750 v4 combo. it states a liter per hour rate of 750 and a head delivery of 1.8(Not sure what this means), But will that flow rate be able to sustain through a cpu block, two graphics cards and a 240mm radiator? If possible I would also like to add an additional 120mm rad in the back, but only if the pump can sustain it. and advice would be widely appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up coming build:
> Asus Crosshair v Formula z
> AMD FX 9370
> 2x EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Hydro Copper
> OCZ 256g SSD
> G. Skill 32g (2400)
> 2x Toshiba 3T HDD (Raid 0)
> Rosewill Lightning 1300w


also, wouldnt a 240 rad be a bit tiny for cooling all that? I have CPU and 1xGPU on 360 combined rad space atm, and I would love some more (obviously)


----------



## damric

Just ordered mine with two fans and a $15 coupon for $75 after rebate









PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*Case:* Cooler Master HAF XB (Black) ATX Desktop Case ($79.99 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* Rosewill RFX-80 38.1 CFM 80mm Fan ($5.60 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* Rosewill RFX-80 38.1 CFM 80mm Fan ($5.60 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $91.19
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-08-13 21:00 EDT-0400)_


----------



## Camph

Why get 80 mils? Aren't those ridiculously loud? They only point at the SSDs, which don't need them


----------



## GaMbi2004

Thanks again for all the suggestions!
I combined all the ideas you have given me:

kpoeticg's legs / having stuff under the case.
spaniardunited's QDC's
and vaporizer's.. well, it seams I am more or less copying everything you are doing









QDC directly in the res and its feeding tube, and tubes coming from the pad
the pad tubes will then be pushed inside the case (somehow) so the tubes inside the case doesn't have to be too long.



Connections:
Yellow and red obviously connect together when the pad is not used, and system will be cooled "only" by the 120 + 240 (this might change.. need help on that*)
yelow-blue and red-green when I wanna use the pad. should give a noisless system at great temps. and great setup for getting on with my OC project / folding

The pad is probably gonna have external PSU for the fans.. I have no ideas about that yet.
---
Im also planing to redo my top window for a bigger one (using CMs window top at the moment) + windows in the sides.
the "pad" idea will work great with this as well.. right now, my box is flat on the ground







the extra height from the pad will give a better view ^^

Problem:
With "all" air holes removed, and both my 120 and 240 rad is blowing inwards, im afraid the hot air wont be able to escape?
should I remove the 120 rad in the back and add 120 fan as exhaust or just turn the fan around so the 120 radiator blows outwards?
I have no flow over the board (other than radiated "hot" air).. it doesn't seam like a problem, but I guess it could be if I put windows in the sides?

What do you guys think?


----------



## OilCountry99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Thanks again for all the suggestions!
> I combined all the ideas you have given me:
> 
> kpoeticg's legs / having stuff under the case.
> spaniardunited's QDC's
> and vaporizer's.. well, it seams I am more or less copying everything you are doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QDC directly in the res and its feeding tube, and tubes coming from the pad
> the pad tubes will then be pushed inside the case (somehow) so the tubes inside the case doesn't have to be too long.
> 
> 
> 
> Connections:
> Yellow and red obviously connect together when the pad is not used, and system will be cooled "only" by the 120 + 240 (this might change.. need help on that*)
> yelow-blue and red-green when I wanna use the pad. should give a noisless system at great temps. and great setup for getting on with my OC project / folding
> 
> The pad is probably gonna have external PSU for the fans.. I have no ideas about that yet.
> ---
> Im also planing to redo my top window for a bigger one (using CMs window top at the moment) + windows in the sides.
> the "pad" idea will work great with this as well.. right now, my box is flat on the ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the extra height from the pad will give a better view ^^
> 
> Problem:
> With "all" air holes removed, and both my 120 and 240 rad is blowing inwards, im afraid the hot air wont be able to escape?
> should I remove the 120 rad in the back and add 120 fan as exhaust or just turn the fan around so the 120 radiator blows outwards?
> I have no flow over the board (other than radiated "hot" air).. it doesn't seam like a problem, but I guess it could be if I put windows in the sides?
> 
> What do you guys think?


I think you are a mad scientist.







and I fully approve.


----------



## aludka

To all the HAF XB'ers out there;

I want to mod my case and put a hinge on the rear of the top panel. I'm constantly opening it up to mess with something or to just look and admire my work and I'm sick of taking the top off and setting it aside. I want to be able to grab a handle and open it up. Any ideas will be greatly appreciated. Also I have recently finished some lighting and a custom loop. Here is a picture:


----------



## ihatelolcats

looks sick. leave the top off imo. if not they sell piano hinge that you could screw on easily. you would have to cut off the little tabs on the top for it to work though


----------



## GaMbi2004

That looks awesome aludka !! is that the MSI z77 gd65 gaming?







I have the z87 version myself ^^ that pic makes me reconsider going red tubes instead of blue.

maybe you could put up your rig in your signature?

update on my project..

Im on deep deep waters







I just ordered for 500 dollars worth of W/C stuff..
those koolance QDCs arent cheep







got a G1/4 female, a 1/2 3/4 female and two 1/2 3/4 males
the phobya 1080, 4x180mm phobya fan bracket +fans , plexi for the top window + side windows, 3pin cable splitter and some random stuff..

so the items I need is comming, but I still dont have a good idea for the frame for this pad.. I guess it could just find a small table or something and fit it under. would be cool if I could make some kind of metal frame for it as on the drawing..


----------



## Abijahlevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> cheers for the link, that is awesome!
> Im gonna add my 280mm rad to the system to see if extra rad space will actually help my temps.
> also I wanna find some 10cm feet for the case so I can see if the extra height is gonna bother me, before I decide if and how I wanna move on with this.
> 
> add only a 280 to the system (internally)
> construct a "sub basement" with 1080 + 4x180fans
> or
> make the external 1080 stand
> 
> so many good ideas! thanks a lot for all the feedback!
> also, wouldnt a 240 rad be a bit tiny for cooling all that? I have CPU and 1xGPU on 360 combined rad space atm, and I would love some more (obviously)


Well the 240 plus a 120. I was even considering getting a dual 80mm rad. I thinks this one is going to have to be played by ear.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abijahlevi*
> 
> Well the 240 plus a 120. I was even considering getting a dual 80mm rad. I thinks this one is going to have to be played by ear.


I already have 240 and 120







not enough hehe

*edit*
sorry.. I miss understood that








Just that rule of thumb is 120 per unit + 120.. CPU+GPU+GPU+120 = 480.. but I guess it can be done with less if set up properly.
and ofc also depents on how hard you are gonna OC your rig








at any rate.. good luck! ^_^
*edit ends*

I moved on and combined all the ideas and adding a 1080 as external radiator.. it is gonna be fitted under a cheap IKEA table that my box can stand on







easiest solution imo.and I think its gonna look great!

Now I started researching how to cut holes for my windows. Anyone got any good guides or suggestions?
Was thinking about buying a Dremel multi tool.. always wanted one of those anyways







would that be powerfull enough to saw throe this box?
Im afraid that a full size grinder would burn the metal or something?


----------



## dpad007

Hi everyone, finally got my haf xb. Started painting it, but still got some more work and sanding to do (going for eva unit 01 theme).


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpad007*
> 
> Hi everyone, finally got my haf xb. Started painting it, but still got some more work and sanding to do (going for eva unit 01 theme).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to OCN


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpad007*
> 
> Hi everyone, finally got my haf xb. Started painting it, but still got some more work and sanding to do (going for eva unit 01 theme).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome aboard.

I like the way you are going with this.
Purple is my favourite colour and as the Joker taught us, it goes great with green.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpad007*
> 
> Hi everyone, finally got my haf xb. Started painting it, but still got some more work and sanding to do (going for eva unit 01 theme).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome!

Omg that looks awesome ^^ did you do the top cutout yourself ? looks brilliant! what did you use to cut it out? im about to do the same myself


----------



## rakesh_sharma23

Hello to all.

Doing a case mod with HAF XB.

Adding a 7.1 audio amplifier inside HAF XB case.

Here is build log.
(Case Mod) HAF 7.1 AMP

http://www.overclock.net/t/1412935/case-mod-haf-7-1-amp#post_20595480

Hope you all like it.


----------



## Buxty

Just got this PCB as a replacement for my broken one...something tells me it might not fit.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this PCB as a replacement for my broken one...something tells me it might not fit.


Hahahaha! what the??? did CM send that to you? that is hilarious! ^_^


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Hahahaha! what the??? did CM send that to you? that is hilarious! ^_^


Yeah apparently it replaces the one in my XB







Good mark for CM there...


----------



## GaMbi2004

"Boss?? We dont have any more of the PCBs that fits.. delay the order?"
"Naah.. Iw seen that guy in the [Official] Cooler Master HAF-XB Club!.. just send him the smaller version, I'm sure he will figure out something"

my god..


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> "Boss?? We dont have any more of the PCBs that fits.. delay the order?"
> "Naah.. Iw seen that guy in the [Official] Cooler Master HAF-XB Club!.. just send him the smaller version, I'm sure he will figure out something"
> 
> my god..


I got it, opened my side panel looked at it and thought "nah". Oh well it was free anyway.

EDIT: Apparently from what i can see from googling it, its the PCB from a HAF X







Maybe they thought it was close enough


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpad007*
> 
> Hi everyone, finally got my haf xb. Started painting it, but still got some more work and sanding to do (going for eva unit 01 theme).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


welcome. is there a build log for your machine?


----------



## dpad007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Omg that looks awesome ^^ did you do the top cutout yourself ? looks brilliant! what did you use to cut it out? im about to do the same myself


Thanks man,yes i did it myself its not that hard at all just don't rush it. I used a dremel cutting disk, 240 grit round sanding thingy for the round edges of the panel and a flat file.Probably the most important one the flat file.


----------



## OilCountry99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this PCB as a replacement for my broken one...something tells me it might not fit.


LOL. Not laughing at your misfortune, just laughing at CoolerMaster's massive oopsfail.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I got it, opened my side panel looked at it and thought "nah". Oh well it was free anyway.
> 
> EDIT: Apparently from what i can see from googling it, its the PCB from a HAF X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they thought it was close enough


If you need one you're welcome to have mine still...


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpad007*
> 
> Thanks man,yes i did it myself its not that hard at all just don't rush it. I used a dremel cutting disk, 240 grit round sanding thingy for the round edges of the panel and a flat file.Probably the most important one the flat file.


Cool cool! I hoped so







I bought my first Dremel ever a few hours ago, just for this mod







but im probably gonna use it for many other things in the future.. so I got the big accessory kit.. sooo many disks, grinders sanders or what ever all thoes things are called











Probably gonna get all my gear tomorrow.. so dont know where I will start.. the 1080mm rad pad or the windows.
Enough to do at least ^_^


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Cool cool! I hoped so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought my first Dremel ever a few hours ago, just for this mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but im probably gonna use it for many other things in the future.. so I got the big accessory kit.. sooo many disks, grinders sanders or what ever all thoes things are called
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably gonna get all my gear tomorrow.. so dont know where I will start.. the 1080mm rad pad or the windows.
> Enough to do at least ^_^


Just an FYI but I recommend working left to right. Start your cut on the left and work your way to the right very slowly.( at least that's the way my dremel works) If you go to fast it will grind down the wheel incredibly fast and you will use all your discs making one line... also if you work in the opposite direction your dremel will have a tendency to skip or jump out of your line scoring the panel


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OilCountry99*
> 
> LOL. Not laughing at your misfortune, just laughing at CoolerMaster's massive oopsfail.


Haha i tweeted them and they said they'd "kick the person's butt"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> If you need one you're welcome to have mine still...


Its okay man thanks, i was only trying to get one from them if it was easy...they're sending another one but i might aswell hard wire those in


----------



## dpad007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Just an FYI but I recommend working left to right. Start your cut on the left and work your way to the right very slowly.( at least that's the way my dremel works) If you go to fast it will grind down the wheel incredibly fast and you will use all your discs making one line... also if you work in the opposite direction your dremel will have a tendency to skip or jump out of your line scoring the panel


Very true and don't forget the flat file it will help you achieve straight lines.


----------



## dpad007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> welcome. is there a build log for your machine?


No, i didn't think of one actually.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpad007*
> 
> No, i didn't think of one actually.


----------



## kpoeticg

Gambi, Sascha posted great info for the exact dimensions you need to cut for top and side windows a while back. Also, instead of getting a seperate PSU for your fans, they sell PCI cards that have molex connectors on the back of them. Would probly be alot cleaner than a 2nd PSU. If you have an extra 50 or so bux to spend, a jigsaw would come in extremely handy for the longer cuts. Dremel's are the greatest tool since sliced bread but they can be tough with longer cuts like doing full windows

If you don't get a jigsaw, make sure you get a whole bunch of cutting discs, cuz you're gonna burn through a stack of em. I don't remember what page Sascha's instructions were but i have the pictures he uploaded. I saved the whole page as a pdf but i don't know how to display that here





AGAIN, those are Sascha's pic's that he shared with us. I just saved em for myself.

Also, the Flex-Shaft attachment is a highly recommended purchase
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludka*
> 
> To all the HAF XB'ers out there;
> 
> I want to mod my case and put a hinge on the rear of the top panel. I'm constantly opening it up to mess with something or to just look and admire my work and I'm sick of taking the top off and setting it aside. I want to be able to grab a handle and open it up. Any ideas will be greatly appreciated. Also I have recently finished some lighting and a custom loop. Here is a picture:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Caselabs sells 2 different types of panel hinges. One for their Merlin line and one for their Magnum line. http://www.caselabs-store.com/misc-parts/

Also Gambi, checking out Caselabs or Mountain Mods pedastals would be a good place to start planning your radbox

This is one of the PCI bracket molex connectors i was talking about http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1986

You could also mount something like this between your case and radbox http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16953/frt-26/Front_35_Bay_3-Pin_and_4-Pin_Power_Panel.html?tl=g44c12s439

There's a few wheeled platforms here that i was thinking of using when i was considering building a similar setup. You'd still have to build the box on top of em but i think they'd make good bases http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=130_133&sort=20a&page=1


----------



## GaMbi2004

thanks to all of you! all this info / tips makes my job that much easyer! I should get everything tomorrow morning ^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Just an FYI but I recommend working left to right. Start your cut on the left and work your way to the right very slowly.( at least that's the way my dremel works) If you go to fast it will grind down the wheel incredibly fast and you will use all your discs making one line... also if you work in the opposite direction your dremel will have a tendency to skip or jump out of your line scoring the panel


Cheers, good to know ^^ first time im working with dremel.. gonna practise on some of the material that will be cut off..
I got quite a few desks think there came 5 with the dremel and 20-30 with the extra bits set but I get what you are saying.. let the disk do the work!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpad007*
> 
> Very true and don't forget the flat file it will help you achieve straight lines.


sorry







forgot to acknowledge your last post about the file, hehe.. cheers ^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Gambi, Sascha posted great info for the exact dimensions you need to cut for top and side windows a while back. Also, instead of getting a seperate PSU for your fans, they sell PCI cards that have molex connectors on the back of them. Would probly be alot cleaner than a 2nd PSU. If you have an extra 50 or so bux to spend, a jigsaw would come in extremely handy for the longer cuts. Dremel's are the greatest tool since sliced bread but they can be tough with longer cuts like doing full windows
> 
> If you don't get a jigsaw, make sure you get a whole bunch of cutting discs, cuz you're gonna burn through a stack of em. I don't remember what page Sascha's instructions were but i have the pictures he uploaded. I saved the whole page as a pdf but i don't know how to display that here
> 
> Also Gambi, checking out Caselabs or Mountain Mods pedastals would be a good place to start planning your radbox
> 
> This is one of the PCI bracket molex connectors i was talking about http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1986
> 
> You could also mount something like this between your case and radbox http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16953/frt-26/Front_35_Bay_3-Pin_and_4-Pin_Power_Panel.html?tl=g44c12s439
> 
> There's a few wheeled platforms here that i was thinking of using when i was considering building a similar setup. You'd still have to build the box on top of em but i think they'd make good bases http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=130_133&sort=20a&page=1


First of.. My god ^^ you spent a lot of time to investigate / find links and such.. I really appreciate it! Iw gotten so many tweaks / ideas from all your inputs!

Yea, I saw hes post. Im using hes measures as a guide as well.
I was thinking about something like a PCI bracket solution as well.. but I might get creative and cut out the 2x80mm in basement and make a plate for Radbax tube holes, a 3 pin connector and access to my pump speed controller.. it is totally out of reach unless I pull out the PSU -_-
Indeed it will look better than 2nd psu, and will also work better since I can use my controller in the front of XB ^^

I got a pretty decent array of tools, so I already own a few high quality jigsaws. Im not sure if I got a blade that is fine enough :S will check tomorrow.
anyone done this top with a jigsaw? Im having a hard time planing how to have the jigsaw flat to the surface with that mesh / window "hill" in the middle of this top.. would I have to remove it with a grinder first?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpad007*
> 
> Thanks man,yes i did it myself its not that hard at all just don't rush it. I used a dremel cutting disk, 240 grit round sanding thingy for the round edges of the panel and a flat file.Probably the most important one the flat file.


Nice ^^
I think I will dremel the corners and a few cm into the straight and then take the rest with jigsaw, then go over it with flat and rounded file. and finish up with uchannel.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> First of.. My god ^^ you spent a lot of time to investigate / find links and such.. I really appreciate it! Iw gotten so many tweaks / ideas from all your inputs!


Lol, I spent ALOT of time thinking about crazy ideas for modding this case. I ended up just going with the 280 + 240 + 120 because I'm doing a 100% fresh build and that will be enough cooling that I'll need for a while (not rich enough to buy new mobo + 4930k + cooling + 4 high end GPU's at the same time =P). At MOST I'll have either 2 7970GHz, 7990, or Radeon's upcoming x970's. But I've thought through alot of different options, so glad to help!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> I got a pretty decent array of tools, so I already own a few high quality jigsaws. Im not sure if I got a blade that is fine enough :S will check tomorrow.
> anyone done this top with a jigsaw? Im having a hard time planing how to have the jigsaw flat to the surface with that mesh / window "hill" in the middle of this top.. would I have to remove it with a grinder first?
> Nice ^^
> I think I will dremel the corners and a few cm into the straight and then take the rest with jigsaw, then go over it with flat and rounded file. and finish up with uchannel.


^^ EXACTLY!! No matter what you would always need to use the Dremel or something similar to start the cut. Then after it's started, you use the jigsaw for the long straight cuts. I personally am gonna use my dremel for all 4 corners. Some people are good enough to take the corners with a jigsaw, I am NOT lol. Just the long straight cuts will eat alot of Dremel blades. If you have a jigsaw, there's absolutely no reason to use a Dremel the whole way.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Lol, I spent ALOT of time thinking about crazy ideas for modding this case. I ended up just going with the 280 + 240 + 120 because I'm doing a 100% fresh build and that will be enough cooling that I'll need for a while (not rich enough to buy new mobo + 4930k + cooling + 4 high end GPU's at the same time =P). At MOST I'll have either 2 7970GHz, 7990, or Radeon's upcoming x970's. But I've thought through alot of different options, so glad to help!
> 
> ^^ EXACTLY!! No matter what you would always need to use the Dremel or something similar to start the cut. Then after it's started, you use the jigsaw for the long straight cuts. I personally am gonna use my dremel for all 4 corners. Some people are good enough to take the corners with a jigsaw, I am NOT lol. Just the long straight cuts will eat alot of Dremel blades. If you have a jigsaw, there's absolutely no reason to use a Dremel the whole way.


I DID say corners







I wouldnt dare to use jiggy for that ether, hehe.. atleast not on this kind of material..

Im sure that 280, 240 and 120 will do the job.. I just dont see how I would pull that off with my pump being located in the basement and all.. but this project is pretty exiting too ^^ getting to play with QDCs, having awesome cooling for ANY W/C project in the future, AND having my case properly displayed at the same time.

I bought this together with my dremel today...


I didnt mount the wheels (might add feet later)
The idea is to suspend the radbox in the middle~ and having the XB on top of it ofc









Not the most original idea.. but it was the easiest / cheapest solution for now..
Im open for designs for a home made frame (like the one I posted earlier) that my box can stand on.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, i don't know how it would work with the pump in the bottom either without sacrificing bays. That's one of the main factors in me going with an Apogee Drive II =)

I think that looks like a great solution. Personally I'd probably cut it down to the size of the radbox, nail the top back on, and cutout fan holes with a holesaw to ventilate it.

You could turn that base into any homemade frame that you want. That's the same type of thing i was thinking when i posted the link to all the casters/feet. That looks pretty solid. I think it was a good purchase.

I've also been thinking of different ways to get a 6-10" lcd screen in my casemod. Now i wish i went with a radbox setup. The sides of that would be perfect for mounting a second display =\


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah, i don't know how it would work with the pump in the bottom either without sacrificing bays. That's one of the main factors in me going with an Apogee Drive II =)
> 
> I think that looks like a great solution. Personally I'd probably cut it down to the size of the radbox, nail the top back on, and cutout fan holes with a holesaw to ventilate it.
> 
> You could turn that base into any homemade frame that you want. That's the same type of thing i was thinking when i posted the link to all the casters/feet. That looks pretty solid. I think it was a good purchase.
> 
> I've also been thinking of different ways to get a 6-10" lcd screen in my casemod. Now i wish i went with a radbox setup. The sides of that would be perfect for mounting a second display =\


yea.. it is a bit over sized.. but its ikea, and is practically hollow.. dont think I will be cutting in it








It will do till I find alternative..


----------



## kpoeticg

Oh. LOL. Well it LOOKS nice and solid =P


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Oh. LOL. Well it LOOKS nice and solid =P


it says: max load 25 kilo.. but i suspect that is due to the wheels.. I was standing on it with no problem! but it is some crap material covered with wood looking finish.. will look awful if I start cutting in it, + I doubt you can use screws to hold the newly cut pieces in place..

Im gonna use it and see how it looks and ask for opinions when the project is done


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah i understand. I've bought furniture from IKEA too =). Actually, my TV stand I've used for the past like 6 years is from IKEA. It does it's job, but i would never consider "modding" it. I used "" because it's a tv stand lol.

Good luck!! Lookin forward to some pics =D


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> I bought this together with my dremel today...


I could really use something like this for my build. Where did you get your's?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> I could really use something like this for my build. Where did you get your's?


Presumably ikea


----------



## GaMbi2004

IKEA, yes.. its called "LACK - coffee table with wheels" or something like that.. was in danish where I bought it








There is one called "LACK - coffee table" same size but with 4 legs instead.

I got most of my stuff today.. but I cant do much other than window mod till the rest arrives.
I guess that is enough to keep me occupied till the rest gets here









at the moment im masking the panels and drawing the plexi shapes so im ready to cut!
If everything goes as planed, I will have my windows done today ^^


----------



## wthenshaw

Hey Buxty, look what's in stock for immediate dispatch!

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-021-CS&newsletter=consumer_general/2013_cw33/topbanner

Think I'm going to purchase one right now.


----------



## excaka

How do I go aboit removing the honeycomb on the front grill? I ordered a second one just incase I mess up


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excaka*
> 
> How do I go aboit removing the honeycomb on the front grill? I ordered a second one just incase I mess up


i used sharp wire cutters and just cut them off and filed down(kind-of) the sharp points. you really can't see the finished work once the mesh is back on so unless you get your face right up to it or have bright light coming from that area, it doesn't have to be perfect. if i didn't blow up my dremel, i might have used that and cut it square(rectangle).

take your time with the first couple as the panel will still be rigid. after that, i just started cutting away as it became less rigid.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excaka*
> 
> How do I go aboit removing the honeycomb on the front grill? I ordered a second one just incase I mess up


I used my Dremel with a plastic cutting wheel to cut the honeycomb out, then i put a sanding drum on it to smooth out the stubs, then i hand sanded it to make it smooth. I just did all that cuz i got my front rad poppin through the window. You could probly do without the sanding if you're gonna keep the mesh

You could also use a soldering gun with a knife tip (that was DGeorge's idea when i was askin the same thing)

I know this is as far as off topic as you can go, but did anybody else notice this? http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-141-BX The mATX Bitfenix Prodigy's finally on preorder =)


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Hey Buxty, look what's in stock for immediate dispatch!
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-021-CS&newsletter=consumer_general/2013_cw33/topbanner
> 
> Think I'm going to purchase one right now.


Oh god i get money tommorow aswell







Reckon its much of a difference between that and a H100i?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Oh god i get money tommorow aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reckon its much of a difference between that and a H100i?


I'd say just the fans, and you can get some cracking fans for the money you save.

I've ordered one now, couldn't resist going back to water, but then I'm also thinking of custom mounting to my 6850 to be honest... mmm....


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I'd say just the fans, and you can get some cracking fans for the money you save.
> 
> I've ordered one now, couldn't resist going back to water, but then I'm also thinking of custom mounting to my 6850 to be honest... mmm....


I think i'll get one when i get money in the morning







Only thing that worries me is the 90 day warranty if it leaks or anything..


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I think i'll get one when i get money in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing that worries me is the 90 day warranty if it leaks or anything..


It will be fine


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I used my Dremel with a plastic cutting wheel to cut the honeycomb out, then i put a sanding drum on it to smooth out the stubs, then i hand sanded it to make it smooth. I just did all that cuz i got my front rad poppin through the window. You could probly do without the sanding if you're gonna keep the mesh
> 
> You could also use a soldering gun with a knife tip (that was DGeorge's idea when i was askin the same thing)
> 
> I know this is as far as off topic as you can go, but did anybody else notice this? http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-141-BX The mATX Bitfenix Prodigy's finally on preorder =)


Good tip! Im gonna remove the honeycomb with my 1 days old Dremel tomorrow! soo many uses ^^

Here is a few teasers of what I used it for so fare ^_^

I didnt have a fine blade for the jigsaw, and I couldnt quite see how I would get it plane to the panels anyways, so I ended up cutting everything with Dremel.
Took some time, but results speaks for it self.

The red circles: 2x diamond cutting wheel and a container with 25 ultra thin "normal" cutting wheels.
As I was warned a few times, the normal cutting wheel was used up after 10-20 cm.. I did one side panel with normal cutting wheel. I think I used / destroyed about 10 of them
Then I changed to a diamond wheel and did the other side panel + top panel, only using that! I was really impressed about its durability! it DID cut a bit slower than the normal wheels, but held a lot better witch might have saved me some time if not for a friend of mine, constantly replacing used / broken wheels so I had a fresh one ready at all times.


Preparing for the cutting



this was the last pic I took today. Obviously the top panel isnt filed, or had its corners fixed yet..


I checked with my uchannel, all scratches are covered ^^ no need to apply paint or anything
Pretty good first time use of Dremel / first time case cutting, if I may say so myself ^_^

I have a few questions though!
I hope some of you who has done this mod could shed some light on this..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, then lets start with a few infos. not every plastic or acrylic is from same quality. I wouldn't buy it at a DIY market, because often they have no clear plexi. The most time it is a bit blue shining. You should just use clear plexi or, if wanted, any other shining colour.
> 
> for all windows, I'm gone with 3mm clear GS plexi (good to work with a jigsaw and a special plexi blade, and very solid). perhaps 4mm thickness would be fine too, but that depends on the thickness of your mounting power tape. In the US, I would go witch the Scotch clear 19mm super strong mounting tape. the best I've ever seen. Here in Germany, if available, very expensive. If you use thicker plexi than 4mm, it wouldn't be plane from the inside.
> 
> ***
> 
> for both side windows (just mesh area) and top window you need a 60cm x 60cm acrylic plate, or 2x 40cm x 40cm (recommend, because don't have to cut so much)
> 
> ***
> 
> side windows cut out area is 12cm x 28,5 cm. the acrylic has dimensions 14,5cm x 31,5 cm (here EXACT 31,5cm otherwise if wider , you can't close the sidepanel anymore)
> Then at inside top angled area, it must to be cutted to a straight line. as arrows in picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a bigger window, the lower rounded area must become a straight line, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> Top window cut out dimensions are at the picture. acrylic has dimensions max. 34,5 cm width and 29,5 cm (to fit perfect to dimensions in picture. if you want it a bit bigger (from 45mm to 35mm at front in picture), then the acrylic has to become 34,5 cm width x 30,3 cm depth.
> 
> 
> 
> If you use exact the dimensions in the picture, the stock increase where the original window or mesh is in, will become complete plane.
> 
> at all side and top panels you have to remove the noses that are at backmost position.


Sascha is mentioning "scotch clear super strong mounting tape" I searched white and fare for this kind of tape.. even found some that matches the description, but its only like 1mm thick..
If I understand this window mod right, I would need tape with a thickness of about 3-4mm to be able to reach the window under the uchannel..
alternative is scotch 4010 (looks like he is using that too) but that is not clear / transparent









I guess my question is: How do I mount the window without white tape?
and where can I buy 3-4mm thick transparent dubble sided tape?


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Good tip! Im gonna remove the honeycomb with my 1 days old Dremel tomorrow! soo many uses ^^
> 
> Here is a few teasers of what I used it for so fare ^_^
> 
> I didnt have a fine blade for the jigsaw, and I couldnt quite see how I would get it plane to the panels anyways, so I ended up cutting everything with Dremel.
> Took some time, but results speaks for it self.
> 
> The red circles: 2x diamond cutting wheel and a container with 25 ultra thin "normal" cutting wheels.
> As I was warned a few times, the normal cutting wheel was used up after 10-20 cm.. I did one side panel with normal cutting wheel. I think I used / destroyed about 10 of them
> Then I changed to a diamond wheel and did the other side panel + top panel, only using that! I was really impressed about its durability! it DID cut a bit slower than the normal wheels, but held a lot better witch might have saved me some time if not for a friend of mine, constantly replacing used / broken wheels so I had a fresh one ready at all times.
> 
> 
> Preparing for the cutting
> 
> 
> 
> this was the last pic I took today. Obviously the top panel isnt filed, or had its corners fixed yet..
> 
> 
> I checked with my uchannel, all scratches are covered ^^ no need to apply paint or anything
> Pretty good first time use of Dremel / first time case cutting, if I may say so myself ^_^
> 
> I have a few questions though!
> I hope some of you who has done this mod could shed some light on this..
> Sascha is mentioning "scotch clear super strong mounting tape" I searched white and fare for this kind of tape.. even found some that matches the description, but its only like 1mm thick..
> If I understand this window mod right, I would need tape with a thickness of about 3-4mm to be able to reach the window under the uchannel..
> alternative is scotch 4010 (looks like he is using that too) but that is not clear / transparent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my question is: How do I mount the window without white tape?
> and where can I buy 3-4mm thick transparent dubble sided tape?


I have used 3m double sided mounting tape and it works well..can get it at Walmart. Has a red sticker around the tape..


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> I have used 3m double sided mounting tape and it works well..can get it at Walmart. Has a red sticker around the tape..


how thick was that? did you use uchannel?

there are many different kindas of 3m double sided mounting tape







some are clear, some are not.. some are thin, some are thick..
Im guessing your version was the white kind?

Im looking for clear/ transparent that is also thick enough to reach from panel, past uchannel (3-4 mm) and onto the plexi


----------



## sascha1102

Good morning Gambi (2:00 A.M. here).

On my build I just used 3M car mounting tape in grey. The Scotch was too expensive for me and is very rarely to get in Germany. my 3M tape is just about 1mm thick. worked out fine. But that depends on thickness of your Uchanel. mine is very tiny. If you want the clear version because of better looking, you could use 2 - 3 lines one above the other from the thinner version


----------



## kpoeticg

The Scotch 4010 is the tape you want. The red is just a peel off backing because its dbl sided. Scotch 4010 is the BEST and by far most popular way to mount plexi windows

The tape is clear. You stick it to you're side/top panel, then peel the red off, then place the plexi on the clear tape.

Also, since you bought the accessory pack and don't know specific pricing's, just keep in mind those diamond cutoff wheels are $10-20 USD per ONE wheel

BTW, killer job!. Those look real good =)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_132_1014&products_id=22268


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> how thick was that? did you use uchannel?
> 
> there are many different kindas of 3m double sided mounting tape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some are clear, some are not.. some are thin, some are thick..
> Im guessing your version was the white kind?
> 
> Im looking for clear/ transparent that is also thick enough to reach from panel, past uchannel (3-4 mm) and onto the plexi


Yes it was clear and yes I used u channel. 
This is the window i made a very long time ago and the stuff is still stuck to it. its about 2-3 mm thick (the tape). I use this! I got mine from wal mart....Are you state side or overseas?


----------



## rakesh_sharma23

Little update.. in my case build.


----------



## sascha1102

@ Dgeorge. Gambi is in Denmark, Europe.


----------



## GaMbi2004

I measured the Uchannel to stand 2.2mm out from the panel..
I said that the clear tape I got yestaday was 1mm thick, I see now that it must be 0.3-0.4mm thick.. so still need to combine quite a few layers if I was to use it..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Good morning Gambi (2:00 A.M. here).
> 
> On my build I just used 3M car mounting tape in grey. The Scotch was too expensive for me and is very rarely to get in Germany. my 3M tape is just about 1mm thick. worked out fine. But that depends on thickness of your Uchanel. mine is very tiny. If you want the clear version because of better looking, you could use 2 - 3 lines one above the other from the thinner version


I will try to stack the tape and see how it looks.. but I think air and dust will be trapped, making it "not so clear"
How expensive would the thick clear version be?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> The Scotch 4010 is the tape you want. The red is just a peel off backing because its dbl sided. Scotch 4010 is the BEST and by far most popular way to mount plexi windows
> 
> The tape is clear. You stick it to you're side/top panel, then peel the red off, then place the plexi on the clear tape.
> 
> Also, since you bought the accessory pack and don't know specific pricing's, just keep in mind those diamond cutoff wheels are $10-20 USD per ONE wheel
> 
> BTW, killer job!. Those look real good =)
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_132_1014&products_id=22268


Cheers ^^ will see if I can get a hold of this.. got a llink for a EU store that sells this?

the accessory pack cost me 15-16 dollars, and yea.. I noticed that a single wheel would cost more than the entire set (that has two wheels ^^) what a great deal!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Yes it was clear and yes I used u channel.
> This is the window i made a very long time ago and the stuff is still stuck to it. its about 2-3 mm thick (the tape). I use this! I got mine from wal mart....Are you state side or overseas?


I will try looking for this too.. Hope Ill find something that will work well









Thanks all! great feedback.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> If I understand this window mod right, I would need tape with a thickness of about 3-4mm to be able to reach the window under the uchannel..
> alternative is scotch 4010 (looks like he is using that too) but that is not clear / transparent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my question is: How do I mount the window without white tape?
> and where can I buy 3-4mm thick transparent dubble sided tape?


^^^That's the tape. The Scotch 3M 4010. That's the best for mounting windows. Hold's strong forever. It IS transparent. The color you see on it is just a peel off backing because it's dbl sided. The 4010 is the thickest tape I've ever seen, but i doubt it's 3-4mm. That's pretty thick.

Actually i just checked the package, says 25.4mm wide / 1.51mm thick. I don't completely understand how that isn't thick enough. You put the tape around the UChannel on the inside of the panel (just little pieces, u don't need to line the whole window) and press the plexi against the tape. I've never heard of UChannel too thick for 3M 4010. As far as I know, that's pretty much the standard for doing window mods.

I live in the US so i don't know much in Europe. I use Performance-PCs and FrozenCPU for all my modding supplies (well Home Depot and Amazon too). It should be easy as hell to find though. Try usin some Google-Fu

Here's an Amazon link, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&ved=0CF8QFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FScotch-Heavy-Duty-Mounting-Clear%2Fdp%2FB00004Z4BU&ei=5_oNUprEAuSMyAHwpIDIDA&usg=AFQjCNG5KoDQcevutCAtrzwAPx_9vBe8RA&sig2=Gq7sUDwbzfdnlf_6KEpMCQ&bvm=bv.50768961,d.aWc


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> ^^^That's the tape. The Scotch 3M 4010. That's the best for mounting windows. Hold's strong forever. It IS transparent. The color you see on it is just a peel off backing because it's dbl sided. The 4010 is the thickest tape I've ever seen, but i doubt it's 3-4mm. That's pretty thick.
> 
> Actually i just checked the package, says 1"/ 1.51mm thick. I don't completely understand how that isn't thick enough. You put the tape around the UChannel on the inside of the panel (just little pieces, u don't need to line the whole window) and press the plexi against the tape. I've never heard of UChannel too thick for 3M 4010. As far as I know, that's pretty much the standard for doing window mods.
> 
> I live in the US so i don't know much in Europe. I use Performance-PCs and FrozenCPU for all my modding supplies (well Home Depot and Amazon too). It should be easy as hell to find though. Try usin some Google-Fu


Yea.. that 3-4mm I wrote earlier was a bad guess.. it is 2,2 - 2.3mm thick witch is still fairly thick

Thanks for the tape thickness!! I could find it anywhere..

Anyways.. I guess I will go buy some new u-channel since the kind I bought seams to be "much" thicker than I anticipated and will be hard to mount a window to..
What is some good u channel / case trim? I was fairly impressed by the kind I got.. holds itself in place pretty well! when I look at alternatives, it looks like it would need glue or something to be held in place? is there a good brand or something to look for? (I need a store in EU)
This <-- seams like the kind Im using right now, maybe a tiny bit thinner..?


----------



## GaMbi2004

Hmm.. it seams like it is not easy to get a better uchannel in Europe -_-
but I got a new idea..

Glue the window directly to the uchannel?
I was thinking a few dots here and there, rather than all around, (the red dots on the pic)


I know this is the wrong side







but I didnt bother to take a new pic..

anyone have any experience about this? will it look bad? will super glue be able to glue between the rubber uchannel and the acrylic glass?


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Hmm.. it seams like it is not easy to get a better uchannel in Europe -_-
> but I got a new idea..
> 
> Glue the window directly to the uchannel?
> I was thinking a few dots here and there, rather than all around, (the red dots on the pic)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is the wrong side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I didnt bother to take a new pic..
> 
> anyone have any experience about this? will it look bad? will super glue be able to glue between the rubber uchannel and the acrylic glass?


make sure you get the right kind of glue/adhesive. plexi/acrylic is so smooth on the face so that some adhesives won't stick. the edges of a sheet are better for adhesives as it usually is not smoothed out and the glue has places to get into and stick. even if you get the window to stick with an adhesive like in the pic above, once you put ant preasure(cleaning, etc) on it it will fall out and you will be right back to trying to figure out what to use. it might be hard and time consuming to find the tape ( or the right adhesive), but it is worth it. the double sided tape the other posters have mentioned is your best bet.


----------



## CoolerMasterUSA

*Please PM me your part request number, I will get this rectified.*


----------



## kpoeticg

You're really not supposed to glue the UChannel at all. Are you trying to tape the UChannel? You're not supposed to. The UChannel stays in place by itself. The tape is only for connecting the plexi to the panel.
Honestly, I would go with the Scotch 4010 and see if the adhesion pushes the UChannel thinner against the panel. When you put the pieces of tape against the panel and press the plexi against the tape, it'll probly take care of that extra thickness you're worried about. UChannel has nothing to do with the tape or glue. You just put it in place and that's it.
I don't think I'd try glueing the uchannel to the plexi. I would def just try the tape first the way it's meant to be done. If it actually doesn't work, then start thinking creatively about it.

You can always try sanding the inside of the UChannel. But I'd def try with just 3M 4010 first
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolerMasterUSA*
> 
> *Please PM me your part request number, I will get this rectified.*


Do you have any idea how I could get my hands on a 2nd 5.25" drive cage for my case mod? I have no problem paying for the part, I just can't find anything similar anywhere...


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Do you have any idea how I could get my hands on a 2nd 5.25" drive cage for my case mod? I have no problem paying for the part, I just can't find anything similar anywhere...


where are you? in the states? i will be removing mine in about two weeks or so once i get some parts in and find the time and can send you mine as long as you pay for the shipping. i am putting a 240 in the basement and will have no use for the cage anymore. just keep in mind that the drive release will be on the wrong side of the cage if you are putting it on the right side of the front panel. send me a PM if you want it.


----------



## kpoeticg

YES DEFINITELY!! I'm in the states. I'm planning on taking out my 3.5 and putting a 5.25 there. So 4x5.25 bays

I don't care about the drive release. I won't be using it for anything I'll be pulling in and out anyway.

I've literally been Googling to the point I almost throw my mouse at my monitor I get so frustrated. Seems like something that would be easier to find


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> YES DEFINITELY!! I'm in the states. I'm planning on taking out my 3.5 and putting a 5.25 there. So 4x5.25 bays
> 
> I don't care about the drive release. I won't be using it for anything I'll be pulling in and out anyway.
> 
> I've literally been Googling to the point I almost throw my mouse at my monitor I get so frustrated. Seems like something that would be easier to find


done. look for the PM i just sent you.


----------



## kpoeticg

Gambi, watch this video 




That's a mnpctech tutorial on doing a custom window. They use UChannel & Scotch 4010 in the video, that's why i'm showing it to you. They also sell both UChannel and Scotch 3m 4010 on their website mnpctech.com
They're located in the states but they take international orders. I don't know how the shipping will be but it wouldn't hurt to make a cart and see the cost. Maybe if you need a cpl other things it might help with shipping. They got a pretty decent selection of mod supplies there.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> You're really not supposed to glue the UChannel at all. Are you trying to tape the UChannel? You're not supposed to. The UChannel stays in place by itself. The tape is only for connecting the plexi to the panel.
> Honestly, I would go with the Scotch 4010 and see if the adhesion pushes the UChannel thinner against the panel. When you put the pieces of tape against the panel and press the plexi against the tape, it'll probly take care of that extra thickness you're worried about. UChannel has nothing to do with the tape or glue. You just put it in place and that's it.
> I don't think I'd try gluing the uchannel to the plexi. I would def just try the tape first the way it's meant to be done. If it actually doesn't work, then start thinking creatively about it.
> 
> You can always try sanding the inside of the UChannel. But I'd def try with just 3M 4010 first
> Do you have any idea how I could get my hands on a 2nd 5.25" drive cage for my case mod? I have no problem paying for the part, I just can't find anything similar anywhere...


I'm sure it wasn't your intention, but you kinda make me sound like someone who doesn't know what he's doing








I'm not trying to glue or tape the channel to hold it in place. Im simply gluing my windows to the channel.. I know that this is not the best way, but I do not have access / patience for the 4010, and Im not 100% that it would work anyways.. my channel is just too thick.. and hard! (LoL







) It does NOT give 1mm when compressed, so would need 2.2mm thick tape (maybe 2.1) , 4010 was? 1.51mm? So my 2nd choice was to buy some other kind of channel, but couldn't find anything in Denmark, and I cant order from the states since I forgot my paypal password









to sum up, It was my plan to do it the "right" way, but it would take me too long, and it actually ended up looking better than others who attempted this mod (in my opinion).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Gambi, watch this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a mnpctech tutorial on doing a custom window. They use UChannel & Scotch 4010 in the video, that's why i'm showing it to you. They also sell both UChannel and Scotch 3m 4010 on their website mnpctech.com
> They're located in the states but they take international orders. I don't know how the shipping will be but it wouldn't hurt to make a cart and see the cost. Maybe if you need a cpl other things it might help with shipping. They got a pretty decent selection of mod supplies there.


Yea, saw that one and a few others









Anyways.. as I hinted above, the window part of my project is done ^^ let me give you the tour!
Hope you'll enjoy


Got the corners pretty even, using my dremel (what a great tool)


This was the only scratch I was really worried about.. but pheew! the uchannel covered it by less than 0.5mm ^^


I used the holes to draw a template on a piece of cardboard and added the thickness of the U channel~, drew them up on my masked 500x500x3mm plexi GS (as recommended by sascha1102, cheers !) Its a really good product compared to the one CM is using in their windowed top!!
and as sascha also said, when using a jigsaw for plexi, use a blade that is ment to be used for plexi! a normal blade will burn it







luckily it was just a practice piece










The cut out sections and gluing in the windows.
I used the dot method and landed a dot of super glue (random brand.. hope it holds) after every corner and 5-7cm spacing on the long stretches.
put down the plexi, making sure not to move it, so I wouldn't smear the glue more then necessary.

And here is the finished product!!
All washed and polished with hot water and some mild soap and a towel.
I like the outcome, I like it a lot!



Sadly, im not at home, so I cant produce a photo with panels installed in the XB









oh yea.. I'm pretty sure I still need to do some minor cutting to allow the sides to slide into place (also illustrated by sascha1102, thanks again dude! you da man!!)
good thing I got dremel^^

I'm really happy about the outcome! and if it should fail somehow, I can just replace it with a 4010 mounting instead ^^
The whole thing took me 2 days~ and cost me 35 dollars including shipment. + another 100 for the dremel and the accessory kit, but I dont count that since I always wanted one and im gonna use it in the future as well.. soo ~

to those of you who actually maid it all the way to the end of this post: any thoughts?


----------



## kpoeticg

Sorry brotha, I didn't mean at all to be insulting. I myself am just learning as i go along. Sometimes it can be real easy to mis-communicate online. Especially on a forum lol. I wasn't completely able to visualize your issue so I was just makin sure we were on the same page.

The method that you get it done doesn't really matter as long as the finished product looks tight and works as planned. Those windows look picture perfect like they came from the manufacturer that way. Great job! I haven't even installed my windows yet cuz i'm doing 100 different things to my case at the same time. That's a great result for 35 bux. You can't really count the Dremel as part of the cost cuz that will come in handy for damn near any mods or handywork you'll ever do in the future.









"It does NOT give 1mm when compressed, so would need 2.2mm thick tape (maybe 2.1) , 4010 was? 1.51mm?"

Yeah it's 1.51mm thick / 25.4mm wide.

The only reason glueing to the uchannel would worry me is i don't know how much support it has. But if it's too thick for normal mounting tape then it's probly stronger too.

Good luck on your radbox now. Please keep us updated with it =)


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry brotha, I didn't mean at all to be insulting. I myself am just learning as i go along. Sometimes it can be real easy to mis-communicate online. Especially on a forum lol. I wasn't completely able to visualize your issue so I was just makin sure we were on the same page.
> 
> The method that you get it done doesn't really matter as long as the finished product looks tight and works as planned. Those windows look picture perfect like they came from the manufacturer that way. Great job! I haven't even installed my windows yet cuz i'm doing 100 different things to my case at the same time. That's a great result for 35 bux. You can't really count the Dremel as part of the cost cuz that will come in handy for damn near any mods or handywork you'll ever do in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It does NOT give 1mm when compressed, so would need 2.2mm thick tape (maybe 2.1) , 4010 was? 1.51mm?"
> 
> Yeah it's 1.51mm thick / 25.4mm wide.
> 
> The only reason glueing to the uchannel would worry me is i don't know how much support it has. But if it's too thick for normal mounting tape then it's probly stronger too.
> 
> Good luck on your radbox now. Please keep us updated with it =)


yea, I thought so







and since I am a first timer, chances are I might not know what I am doing.. so I guess your concerns and pointers was in order.
All forgotten.

Thanks for the kind words! always good to hear that im not the only one that think it turned out great ^^
and reguarding the u channel, Yea.. it is really strong! it more like a plastic than a rubber..
When I was putting force on the glass for the glue to dry (had a friend help me with that) I pushed with just about as much force as my fingers could handle for a minute, and I didnt see / feel the channel moving at all! and no retraction when we let go ether.. thats some hard stuff!

it is 5am now and 1h 30m ago I took my dremel, went outside and cut off those side panel lock thingys so I would be able to get the sides mounted I hope I didnt wake anybody up ^^
Drove home to see if they would fit.. and they did ;D

The pictures does not make them justice! it looks waay better in real life! Ill try and get some day time pics tomorrow! probably with the honeycomb cut off by then













when I put together the W/C system, I didnt know the color theme of the motherboard (no info released about it at that point) so I just went with blue tubing + the GPU block came with blue LED..

wouldnt it look better with red LED (gpu only.. my case LED is white) and red or black tubing? if I can find a red tubing that dosnt look pink that is


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> it is 5am now and 1h 30m ago I took my dremel, went outside and cut off those side panel lock thingys so I would be able to get the sides mounted I hope I didnt wake anybody up ^^
> Drove home to see if they would fit.. and they did ;D


Can you elaborate on that? I'm problly gonna be doing the same type of window mod since there's gonna be nothing pretty to see in the basement except excessive cable clutter because i'm putting a rad right behind my fan controller. What exactly was in the way of putting your side panel back?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> when I put together the W/C system, I didnt know the color theme of the motherboard (no info released about it at that point) so I just went with blue tubing + the GPU block came with blue LED..
> 
> wouldnt it look better with red LED (gpu only.. my case LED is white) and red or black tubing? if I can find a red tubing that dosnt look pink that is


Well............. it's not in my best interest to say YES because I'm building around a Rampage IV Extreme. And my paint, led's, coolant, wiring, and anything else i can think of is gonna be a red/black/white color scheme. But it always looks better to make as many things match your motherboard colors as possible =P

In my opinion anyway...


----------



## GaMbi2004

Well.. as sascha1102 also covered in hes guide, you need to cut off 4 of the lock tracks OR a bite of the case frame, to allow the side panel to slight on with its new inwards depth.

Thats sounds confusing :S

it looks like this:
(pic by sascha)

Look in the two red circles..

One thing tough,
If I could do it over again, I would probably cut out a bite of the inner frame, rather than the 2 locks..
Same outcome, none of the methods would be visible, and I rather not cut things off of my newly improved side panel









Also, the sascha method requires SOME force to get the side panels on and off..
by cutting the frame instead, the window would slight on as normal and no need to cut the "locks"

Hope this was understandable -_- a bit hard to explain.


----------



## kpoeticg

I could've sworn he said u just have to do that if you mod the entire side panel for a window, not just the top like you did and i'm probly gonna do

Ah i see now. I thought it was the red circle and red arrow on the bottom if you did the full panel. I see the circle on top and bottom now

I gotta get some sleep now. I've been up all night messin with this practice soldering kit i bought off amazon. I got some LED ideas for my mod and being able to solder gives me alot more options.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> yea, I thought so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and since I am a first timer, chances are I might not know what I am doing.. so I guess your concerns and pointers was in order.
> All forgotten.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words! always good to hear that im not the only one that think it turned out great ^^
> and reguarding the u channel, Yea.. it is really strong! it more like a plastic than a rubber..
> When I was putting force on the glass for the glue to dry (had a friend help me with that) I pushed with just about as much force as my fingers could handle for a minute, and I didnt see / feel the channel moving at all! and no retraction when we let go ether.. thats some hard stuff!
> 
> it is 5am now and 1h 30m ago I took my dremel, went outside and cut off those side panel lock thingys so I would be able to get the sides mounted I hope I didnt wake anybody up ^^
> Drove home to see if they would fit.. and they did ;D
> 
> The pictures does not make them justice! it looks waay better in real life! Ill try and get some day time pics tomorrow! probably with the honeycomb cut off by then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when I put together the W/C system, I didnt know the color theme of the motherboard (no info released about it at that point) so I just went with blue tubing + the GPU block came with blue LED..
> 
> wouldnt it look better with red LED (gpu only.. my case LED is white) and red or black tubing? if I can find a red tubing that dosnt look pink that is


Let's switch motherboards!







But you've got Haswell. On a more serious note, I think that looks really nice, minus the motherboard color, of course. Really nice work.


----------



## GaMbi2004

I checked.. you do need those two interlocks on both sides (or the frame instead) but nothing else was needed in my case at least..

Here are some day time photos (I think I found myself a new rig logo ^^)
and I cut out my honeycomb and changed the CM batch with a MSI batch from my motherboard.





The pattern left by the honeycomb is not this visible in real life, so doubt I will do anymore to it








The MSI batch has a really nice red, too bad my cam dosnt capture that wary well.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> I checked.. you do need those two interlocks on both sides (or the frame instead) but nothing else was needed in my case at least..
> 
> Here are some day time photos (I think I found myself a new rig logo ^^)
> and I cut out my honeycomb and changed the CM batch with a MSI batch from my motherboard.
> 
> The pattern left by the honeycomb is not this visible in real life, so doubt I will do anymore to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MSI batch has a really nice red, too bad my cam dosnt capture that wary well.


The pattern is just dust on the inside edges, wash the mesh in water.

Your last two photos don't count, this ain't Instagram!


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> yea, I thought so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and since I am a first timer, chances are I might not know what I am doing.. so I guess your concerns and pointers was in order.
> All forgotten.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words! always good to hear that im not the only one that think it turned out great ^^
> and reguarding the u channel, Yea.. it is really strong! it more like a plastic than a rubber..
> When I was putting force on the glass for the glue to dry (had a friend help me with that) I pushed with just about as much force as my fingers could handle for a minute, and I didnt see / feel the channel moving at all! and no retraction when we let go ether.. thats some hard stuff!
> 
> it is 5am now and 1h 30m ago I took my dremel, went outside and cut off those side panel lock thingys so I would be able to get the sides mounted I hope I didnt wake anybody up ^^
> Drove home to see if they would fit.. and they did ;D
> 
> The pictures does not make them justice! it looks waay better in real life! Ill try and get some day time pics tomorrow! probably with the honeycomb cut off by then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when I put together the W/C system, I didnt know the color theme of the motherboard (no info released about it at that point) so I just went with blue tubing + the GPU block came with blue LED..
> 
> wouldnt it look better with red LED (gpu only.. my case LED is white) and red or black tubing? if I can find a red tubing that dosnt look pink that is


well done. looks great.


----------



## Buxty

wthenshaw have you ordered your refurb H100 yet?


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> The pattern is just dust on the inside edges, wash the mesh in water.
> 
> Your last two photos don't count, this ain't Instagram!


Doesn't count? :S
It was just a black/white filter and a darkened edges filter that was on my phone.. yea yea, that is still manipulation.. but if that is, so is auto focus








anyways.. they looked great! so I included them








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> well done. looks great.


Cheers ^^

*Offtopic*
cant help myself, just got a poppy and here she is!
Not the best of pics, but she dosnt like to stand still


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> wthenshaw have you ordered your refurb H100 yet?


Sure have buddy!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Doesn't count? :S
> It was just a black/white filter and a darkened edges filter that was on my phone.. yea yea, that is still manipulation.. but if that is, so is auto focus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways.. they looked great! so I included them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers ^^
> 
> *Offtopic*
> cant help myself, just got a poppy and here she is!
> Not the best of pics, but she dosnt like to stand still


I didn't mean it all serious like, however adding filters to photos or kind of ruins it for us trying to see details however for you who can see the rig first hand can choose what looks best for you,








speaking of puppies here's my 12 week old Pug/ Shih Tzu/ Yorkshire Terrier cross, and my 7 year old Labrador/ Collie cross.


----------



## Buxty

Still haven't ordered mine







Still debating whether to go for it.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Sure have buddy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mean it all serious like, however adding filters to photos or kind of ruins it for us trying to see details however for you who can see the rig first hand can choose what looks best for you,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of puppies here's my 12 week old Pug/ Shih Tzu/ Yorkshire Terrier cross, and my 7 year old Labrador/ Collie cross.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Aah ok.. and I get the point







good thing I had a lot of unmodified pics as well









So cute ^^ Mine is lab / collie cross too! 5 weeks old.


----------



## kpoeticg

Gambi, this could just be my opinion. But since you cut out the honeycomb, I don't think those Noctua's look right. Just my humble opinion. Other than that, your rigs lookin great. Puppy too =P


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Still haven't ordered mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still debating whether to go for it.


Dooooooooo itttttt! And you'll be able to push your 8120 harder till you grab an 8320!

You can't go wrong with the price to be honest, and you won't regret being able to SEE the inside of your case without a big heatsink.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Dooooooooo itttttt! And you'll be able to push your 8120 harder till you grab an 8320!
> 
> You can't go wrong with the price to be honest, and you won't regret being able to SEE the inside of your case without a big heatsink.


Its like my Hyper only gets too hot for me (above 55) when its a hot day being stressed with IBT, but i have to admit that i would like to see more. The thing i was considering was if it was worth spending the extra for a new one, but then again if i can palm off my Hyper to someone then its hard to say no to the forty pounds.

Were you thinking of going push/pull or one or the other and what fans are you planning to use?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Its like my Hyper only gets too hot for me (above 55) when its a hot day being stressed with IBT, but i have to admit that i would like to see more. The thing i was considering was if it was worth spending the extra for a new one, but then again if i can palm off my Hyper to someone then its hard to say no to the forty pounds.
> 
> Were you thinking of going push/pull or one or the other and what fans are you planning to use?


Well I guess I'll stick with the stock fans push pull with my nzxt fans, (ill try match air flow) until I save up another 40 quid for some scythe gentle typhoon ap-15s


----------



## kpoeticg

You can always just do push or pull, then if your temps need to improve, get a 2nd set. That's if it's expensive to get the h100 + fans + fans. You should go with GT AP-15's =D


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Well I guess I'll stick with the stock fans push pull with my nzxt fans, (ill try match air flow) until I save up another 40 quid for some scythe gentle typhoon ap-15s


I was thinking of getting some AP-15's too they seemed like the best bet. Do you think it'd be better with the rad outside the chassis behind the bezel with fans pulling or vice versa?


----------



## kpoeticg

Having the rad outside the chassis causes headaches unless you need to put it there

For a closed loop cooler it will cause bigger headaches


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I was thinking of getting some AP-15's too they seemed like the best bet. Do you think it'd be better with the rad outside the chassis behind the bezel with fans pulling or vice versa?


Unless your can't fit push pull with. Gpu then no I would use the intended orientation


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Unless your can't fit push pull with. Gpu then no I would use the intended orientation


Probably best to keep it simple then, there should be plenty of room for push pull.


----------



## kpoeticg

For a h100, you'd need to cut a hole in the metal chassis big enough to fit your pump + hoses through. A custom loop you'd have to cut a hole for your hoses.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Probably best to keep it simple then, there should be plenty of room for push pull.


That's how I'll be doing it


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> That's how I'll be doing it


I'll probably whack an order in tommorow most likely, worth it just for the sweets they always send.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I'll probably whack an order in tommorow most likely, worth it just for the sweets they always send.


Yeah, I never realised that they did that and my friends were always saying they got little bags of haribos, and I was always like hmm, give me an excuse to buy something from them


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Yeah, I never realised that they did that and my friends were always saying they got little bags of haribos, and I was always like hmm, give me an excuse to buy something from them


Yeah they are good i ordered from them last week after tweeting them and they seem nice. I don't get why so many people on the internet say the H100i is better than the H100 without saying why. I thought it was just the tubes, the cold plate and the link stuff.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Gambi, this could just be my opinion. But since you cut out the honeycomb, I don't think those Noctua's look right. Just my humble opinion. Other than that, your rigs lookin great. Puppy too =P


I agree, looking at the pics, but it is barely visible in real life.. so doesn't bother me much.. Who knows.. maybe I will paint them black some day.. it is fare down on my list








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Aah ok.. and I get the point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good thing I had a lot of unmodified pics as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute ^^ Mine is lab / collie cross too! 5 weeks old.


wrong.. it is a lab/retriever cross







still cute though!
She didnt know that the stuff in her bowl was for eating, hehe.. I fed her a piece of left over meat and put some in the bowl, she ate it and got a few of the dry food thingys at the same time and noticed that they where edible.
Never seen her tail whack that fast.. dry food all over the floor








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I'll probably whack an order in tommorow most likely, worth it just for the sweets they always send.


We got a webshop in Denmark that does that too ^^ gotta love it








Sadly, there was nothing in my last package from them







might have to find a new shop to buy stuff from


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Yeah they are good i ordered from them last week after tweeting them and they seem nice. I don't get why so many people on the internet say the H100i is better than the H100 without saying why. I thought it was just the tubes, the cold plate and the link stuff.


At stock its slightly better because reviews show the stock fans on a achieve which obviously allows the h100i to outstrip the h100, hoses are slightly thicker I believe which will help flow rate. Link isn't really something I'd use either way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> I agree, looking at the pics, but it is barely visible in real life.. so doesn't bother me much.. Who knows.. maybe I will paint them black some day.. it is fare down on my list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong.. it is a lab/retriever cross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still cute though!
> She didnt know that the stuff in her bowl was for eating, hehe.. I fed her a piece of left over meat and put some in the bowl, she ate it and got a few of the dry food thingys at the same time and noticed that they where edible.
> Never seen her tail whack that fast.. dry food all over the floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got a webshop in Denmark that does that too ^^ gotta love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, there was nothing in my last package from them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might have to find a new shop to buy stuff from


My lab has a habit of picking up a couple biscuits from his bowl in the kitchen and bringing them into the living room to eat them, which seems to be teaching my puppy to do the same thing, annoying having to clean up after them after every meal haha but I love my dogs.

No sweets in your last package? Proceed to threaten with lawsuits!


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> I agree, looking at the pics, but it is barely visible in real life.. so doesn't bother me much.. Who knows.. maybe I will paint them black some day.. it is fare down on my list


You should dye them with rit dye. Painting throws off the balance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Yeah they are good i ordered from them last week after tweeting them and they seem nice. I don't get why so many people on the internet say the H100i is better than the H100 without saying why. I thought it was just the tubes, the cold plate and the link stuff.


If by plate you mean the cpu block, then those seem like decent reasons


----------



## sascha1102

Hey Gambi, your 3 windows look amazing. Well done. I didn't noticed it really good, but did you need to cut out the most rear noses on both side panels? All together, your hole Case now looks very good to me.


----------



## kpoeticg

You mean the tabs you pull on to get the panel off?

Sascha. Stop Staring At ME!!!!!!


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> You mean the tabs you pull on to get the panel off?
> 
> Sascha. Stop Staring At ME!!!!!!


no, not the handles at the rear of the side panels. I ment the noses at the inside. where are 3 noses at top and bottom (the red circles area). on both of my sidepanels, I had to cut them out, otherwise I couldn't get panels on and slide them to front, that they are closed. just needed then the thumbscrews again, to fix panels. before modding the windows, I could let the thumbscrews away.


----------



## kpoeticg

You mean the 2 red circles from your picture? If so, he cut those off. He was talking about it last page or page before =)

^^Sorry, just noticed that you mentioned the red circles in your post

When you explained it to me, i thought i only had to cut those off if i did the whole window. I didn't realize til he did it that you need to do it either way.

Now that i know that, it has me thinking of doing a hinge design on the doors


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> You mean the 2 red circles from your picture? If so, he cut those off. He was talking about it last page or page before =)
> 
> When you explained it to me, i thought i only had to cut those off if i did the whole window. I didn't realize til he did it that you need to do it either way.


Ah, ok. then it's ok. Yes I ment the red circles in my pictures. These last noses on both sides, I had to cut off - no matter if you will do just the mesh - window or a big window, as on my right sidepanel. The only thing I said, that I just had to cut out the lower area, when doing the big window. when doing the window just in upper mesh area, I just had to cut out the upper line, to fix the window much better. in picture, where the red arrows are.


----------



## kpoeticg

Thanks for clearing that up. When you mentioned the noses before when you originally taught me how to do the windows, i thought you were talking about the handles then too. I understand now. Thanks again


----------



## sascha1102

Anytime. then I wish you much fun in modding your windows.


----------



## kpoeticg




----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Hey Gambi, your 3 windows look amazing. Well done. I didn't noticed it really good, but did you need to cut out the most rear noses on both side panels? All together, your hole Case now looks very good to me.


Yea.. as kpoeticg said, I wrote about it not too long ago.. just like you, I had to cut off the most rear orientated "noses" / interlocks.. and suggested to cut out a bite of frame instead, that way the side panels would have an easier time sliding on, and the two cut off noses would still be there and lock the panel better.. no biggy though! with the two thumbscrews back in place, the panel is sitting perfectly fine on the case.

I only had to cut those two / four noses (two on etch side).. nothing else


----------



## wermad

Sold my HAF-XB. Going to a local member. Had fun here, great bunch of owners


----------



## nyk20z3

Just got back from Basic Training OSUT/Infantry at Fort Benning after a long 4 months.

I had limited access to my phone so i wasn't able to keep up with this thread but i am glad to see so many great builds since i have been gone.I leave for Europe for a few years next month so i will continue to Rep OCN overseas or on deployment.

Here are a few pics after firing up my baby after a few months -


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Sold my HAF-XB. Going to a local member. Had fun here, great bunch of owners


See u around brotha. Thanx again for all the help you've given me!!!

Looking good nyk20z3 =)


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Sold my HAF-XB. Going to a local member. Had fun here, great bunch of owners


just moved out of mine to...but passing it on to my son


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Sold my HAF-XB. Going to a local member. Had fun here, great bunch of owners


Peter sings sad slow "bird is the word"


----------



## GaMbi2004

I'm in need of another brainstorm..

Im about to start my 1080 external radiator project..

I was thinking about cutting out the 2x80mm in the basement and make a plate that radiator tubes can go thru + 3pin connector for the fans and if possible, access to pump RPM controller.

Here is a sketch of what I want.


Im gonna put uchannel on the cutout for the tubes.. maybe some rubber with a cross cutting so it will seam closed when there is no tubes thru it..
Im not sure how to make the 3pin stick to the plate.. any ideas?
and lastly, Can I take the RPM adjuster out of my MCP655 pump and mount it to the plate instead? I know my way around a soldering iron.. so if the adjuster / controller can come out of the pump without destroying the plastic housing, I could just solder some longer wires between.
Seams like that would be smarter than moving my pump flush up against the plate.

Thoughts?


----------



## wthenshaw

Hey Buxty did you order yourself a H100 yet?


----------



## Buxty

As it happens I did early this morning! First class post should be here by Wednesday I'd expect!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> As it happens I did early this morning! First class post should be here by Wednesday I'd expect!


Good man









Mine dispatched 1st class Saturday, was hoping it would be here today but no sign of it, plus going to London tomorrow and coming back Wednesday. Bought myself a new keyboard too, but from a different retailer.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Good man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine dispatched 1st class Saturday, was hoping it would be here today but no sign of it, plus going to London tomorrow and coming back Wednesday. Bought myself a new keyboard too, but from a different retailer.


I was tempted to get it next day as was only two quid more but i'll be getting inked tommorow (again)







Decided to travel to see a bit of the civilised world eh?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I was tempted to get it next day as was only two quid more but i'll be getting inked tommorow (again)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to travel to see a bit of the civilised world eh?


Sounds good, you really shouldn't have the same username for all these different this haha


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Sounds good, you really shouldn't have the same username for all these different this haha


Well i wasn't counting on being stalked!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Well i wasn't counting on being stalked!


This is the internet, what did you expect...?


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> This is the internet, what did you expect...?


I expect sunshine, lollipops and rainbows!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I expect sunshine, lollipops and rainbows!


Sunshine... In England?


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Sunshine... In England?


Yeah always happens


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> I'm in need of another brainstorm..
> 
> Im about to start my 1080 external radiator project..
> 
> I was thinking about cutting out the 2x80mm in the basement and make a plate that radiator tubes can go thru + 3pin connector for the fans and if possible, access to pump RPM controller.
> 
> Here is a sketch of what I want.
> 
> 
> Im gonna put uchannel on the cutout for the tubes.. maybe some rubber with a cross cutting so it will seam closed when there is no tubes thru it..
> Im not sure how to make the 3pin stick to the plate.. any ideas?
> and lastly, Can I take the RPM adjuster out of my MCP655 pump and mount it to the plate instead? I know my way around a soldering iron.. so if the adjuster / controller can come out of the pump without destroying the plastic housing, I could just solder some longer wires between.
> Seams like that would be smarter than moving my pump flush up against the plate.
> 
> Thoughts?


good idea. have you considered using bulkhead/passthrough fitting like THESE for the tubes. it would clean up the look and allow you to put quick disconnects there in case you need to move the rig at somepoint. even if you don't go with QDC's, it's a good spot to drain by removing the fitting on the outside of the bulkhead. i will be doing something similar to you soon for my dual D5's. i won't be removing the 80mm mesh as i like the "breather" holes for the pump, but will make holes for the intake and output for the pump.


----------



## DINOS_1998

Here's my new rig!


----------



## wthenshaw

Nice work on the modded Seidon


----------



## Buxty

Oooh i spy a cheeky Sabertooth in there!


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DINOS_1998*
> 
> Here's my new rig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


well done. looks great.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> good idea. have you considered using bulkhead/passthrough fitting like THESE for the tubes. it would clean up the look and allow you to put quick disconnects there in case you need to move the rig at somepoint. even if you don't go with QDC's, it's a good spot to drain by removing the fitting on the outside of the bulkhead. i will be doing something similar to you soon for my dual D5's. i won't be removing the 80mm mesh as i like the "breather" holes for the pump, but will make holes for the intake and output for the pump.


I did consider that but forgot about it.. so its just gonna be simple (not as slick looking)
QDC directly in the ress (intake) and the feeding tube.. then two QDCs on the 1080 (rest is self explanatory)

I also went the easy way on the back plate (for now atleast) and did the holes for tubes + a 4pin from my fan controller for the 4x180 fans..
The fans are rated 6watt and my controller is rated 20watt pr channel.. so will one channel be enough for all 4 fans? 24watt~ a bit over the top, but... ?

Pics coming up in a few hours.. I rerouted the tubes to give the case a less crowded look







looks awesome imo ^^ now I can see my GPU from the sidepanel without tubes in front of it


----------



## DINOS_1998

Thank u guys!


----------



## GaMbi2004

My system is back up ^^ took it down for cleaning + retubing 15~ hours ago
Looks so much better now! except for a few scratches









Daylight ran out on me.. so cant post pics of the finished look before tomorrow.



What can cause this? Im kinda worried! I put about 50% too much adjective in the coolant (yea yea, I know -_-).. Could this be the problem? Mainly brass and copper in my loop, the "roof" plate on my GPU block is stainless steel (XSPC 680 full cover block)


sigh -_- I was trying to clean up my cutting of the honeycomb, and accidentally rested the bit holder against the top







any ideas to mask this up?


My new tubing route ^^ Allows me to see my GPU from my new side window and looks so much tidier! and I suspect it also gave me a better flow







the ress (50% larger than my previous one) was emptied in 1-2 sec







about a sec faster than before.


my sweet sweet QDCs and new res


I started my 1080 project.. darn! that beast moves alot of air! cant wait to add it to my system ^^


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> My system is back up ^^ took it down for cleaning + retubing 15~ hours ago
> Looks so much better now! except for a few scratches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daylight ran out on me.. so cant post pics of the finished look before tomorrow.
> 
> sigh -_- I was trying to clean up my cutting of the honeycomb, and accidentally rested the bit holder against the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas to mask this up?


If you have a "light" hand you can use a soldering iron with a flat bit on the end of it to shape the edges and finish it with 120/320/600/1200 sanding.


----------



## CptAsian

Got some LED fans in the front (about time) and a fan controller. Really loving it.


----------



## CharFlo88

This is my first *PERSONAL* build. The three aspects for the build I wanted to achieve were:

*1. PORTABILITY AND SPACE MANAGEMENT.* Don't get me wrong, I like the big bulky cases that can flaunt their big side window and show off their bright lights to bring shock and awe to everyone and their mother, but I wanted to keep the size and portability of my build to its fullest potential. It needed to be portable so I could take it with me to the LAN parties and not struggle to carry it through the doorway or fit it into my car. I wanted to keep the look of the case very subtle so if I were to open the case to show someone the goods, they would be even more surprised.

*2. COMPATIBILITY FOR FUTURE COMPONENTS.* It needed to be capable of blending in with the future of PC building. I did not want to build a rig of my dreams and find out within the next 365 days, my build would be so obsolete that I would have to fork out the cash to keep up with the times. In the PC world, there is nothing more irritating than buying your component you have lusted after for so long and then finding out a newer, better version was released the following Wednesday.

*3. BEAST MODE.* This one should have been obvious right? I mean come on, don't we all want that satisfaction of reaching a million frames per second and more? In my build, I wanted to have top of the line parts. It needed to match and sync together for the best performance possible. It needed that coooool look that would make people say "I want that." That is why I went with Republic of Gamers parts.

*SPECS:*

*Case:* Cooler Master HAF XB: This case was exactly what I was looking for. Subtle look, portability, space management and awesome cable management at that.

*Motherboard:* Asus ROG Crosshair V Formula-Z: I went with this motherboard because I knew that with the price and being made by AMD, it would be able to keep up with the times. (Don't worry Intel fan boys, I love Intel as well.) I just like the fact that AMD usually keeps the same socket size on their CPU/Motherboards so I don't always have to buy a new motherboard to fit a new CPU.

*Processor:* AMD FX-8350 Black Edition: I chose this processor due to the fact it has 8 cores and very, very easy to overclock given the right cooling. It handles everything I have thrown at it so far running at 4.8Ghz.

*CPU Cooling:* Cooler Master Seidon 240m Water Cooler: Like I said in the beginning, everything had to match. I went with this cooler because 1: My case is a Cooler Master (duh) and 2: It fit PERFECTLY in the front of my case. I run between an awesome 8 and 11 degrees Celsius at idle and never go over 45 under load. I am using Cougar fans in a push pull configuration. They are very quiet are efficient at moving air through my radiator and case.

*Memory:* AMD RADEON RG2133 Gamer Series 16GB RAM: This RAM is simply amazing. The red and black look of the sticks match the board and ROG theme pefectly. I also had no idea how smooth this RAM was going to run. I had Corsair Vengeance 2133 RAM sitting around and I tested the difference. They say with the AMD RAM it gives you more frames while gaming. Well, they weren't lying folks! I noticed a difference in smoothness and I gained a couple more frames while using the AMD vs the Corsair. Do I have proof? Nah, you'll just have to take my word for it.

*Video Card:* Asus ROG Matrix 7970 Platinum Edition: Here's the bread and butter of it all right? This GPU is what you would call "Beast Mode." Taking up three slots and forcing me to remove one fan from my push-pull configuration off the radiator, it was definitely worth it. This card does it all folks. Looks, power, cooling, power, it's quiet and makes people say "I want that." So should I just stick with one of these beasts? Obviously the answer is NO! In the near, near future, there will be a second beast enclosed in its small portable cage for a little Crossfire action.

*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro SSD 128GB: Obviously not purchased for the size, but for the speed of loading the OS and making the computer feel more "alive" if you will. It really did make everything feel more "snappy" and quick to load applications. I asked myself "Why didn't I get one of these sooner?" Then I remembered I'm poor.

*Storage Continued:* Western Digital 1TB HDD: I sure hope I don't have to explain this one...

*Power Supply:* Thermaltake Partial Modular 850 Watt: And this one...

*Peripherals:* Asus ROG GX950 Gaming Mouse and Asus ROG Orion Pro Gaming Headset (Which sound amazing by the way.) Waiting on Asus ROG Armor Gaming Keyboard to be released later this year.

*For The Future:*

Additional Matrix 7970 Platinum.

A FULL Modular power supply with more wattage and braided cables that match my color scheme.

Asus ROG Armor Gaming Keyboard.

MAYBE the new ROG RAIDR SSD









Well, there you have it. My first build. I feel it runs very stable and I haven't had any issues with it so far. I am definitely open to any comments/thoughts you may have.

*UPDATE: I just purchased some all black braided cables for P1, CPU power and PCIe connections to get rid of the assorted colors that love messing with people's color schemes. I'll post the new pictures when I get them installed!*


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Got some LED fans in the front (about time) and a fan controller. Really loving it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow those pics have me real excited about the fan mods i'm doing on my vipers. I'm dying em red and making em into LED fans myself. I'm hoping the fans look similar to that

Gambi, unless you're planning on running your fans full speed every time you hook em up, I def don't think you should load em all onto one channel. When you lower the speed of non-pwm fans, it generates alot of heat and is bad for fan controllers. You can set it up how u want but i'm pretty sure you're gonna blow out the channel on your fan controller.

Also, if you're handy with a soldering iron, you can move your pump control anywhere you damn well please lol. Wire is wire. Just match up the wire get to soldering =).

Screwing one of these into the plate you make should help with the fan ports. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_169&products_id=1987

CharFlo, that build looks sweet. I was thinking about getting a Raidr when they finally release too, but after reading up on them, it seems like it's a waste of money with an ROG board + that AMD memory kit. It seems like one of the biggest benefits of the Raidr is getting a ramdisk, which you already have. =)


----------



## CharFlo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> CharFlo, that build looks sweet. I was thinking about getting a Raidr when they finally release too, but after reading up on them, it seems like it's a waste of money with an ROG board + that AMD memory kit. It seems like one of the biggest benefits of the Raidr is getting a ramdisk, which you already have. =)


Thanks for the compliment! And yes, you are correct about it seeming to be a waste. I guess it would just benefit me with cosmetics, but next month I will be adding another 7970 Matrix so it might not even fit in there haha.

Something else I was thinking about was just grabbing another Samsung 840 Pro and running those at Raid 0. Yet it would probably still would be a waste.

Thoughts?


----------



## kpoeticg

I don't think adding more SSD's is ever a waste if you can afford em. It's just the Raidr seems to be specifically marketed for adding a Ramdisk for people that don't have another option for it with their hardware. I was 100% planning on getting one when it came out because i loved the way it looked in that guys build at Computex. Then i read up on it and realized it'll be a waste of money. Plus you'll be paying an ROG premium for something that isn't gonna give you added benefit. I bought a SilverStone FP58 for the build i'm working on. It holds a slim optical drive + 4 SSD's. At some point I'd love to have all 4 in there. =)

Also, I don't know if you've noticed, but 7970 Ghz's and 7990's have dropped dramatically EXCEPT the Matrix and a cpl others. I like the Matrix's hotwire function but if you're planning on spending another 500 you should really just wait for the new AMD Volcanic Islands to come out. They'll probly cost the same as the Matrix


----------



## CharFlo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I don't think adding more SSD's is ever a waste if you can afford em. It's just the Raidr seems to be specifically marketed for adding a Ramdisk for people that don't have another option for it with their hardware. I was 100% planning on getting one when it came out because i loved the way it looked in that guys build at Computex. Then i read up on it and realized it'll be a waste of money. Plus you'll be paying an ROG premium for something that isn't gonna give you added benefit. I bought a SilverStone FP58 for the build i'm working on. It holds a slim optical drive + 4 SSD's. At some point I'd love to have all 4 in there. =)
> 
> Also, I don't know if you've noticed, but 7970 Ghz's and 7990's have dropped dramatically EXCEPT the Matrix and a cpl others. I like the Matrix's hotwire function but if you're planning on spending another 500 you should really just wait for the new AMD Volcanic Islands to come out. They'll probly cost the same as the Matrix


Well, I guess I could wait, but I'm already set on how I want my build to look. The V.I. Sounds tempting though. I'd be pretty happy with having two Matrix 7970 in Crossfire. They just look so smexy! It's the on going problem with PC building and technology. Something better is always coming out! Who knows though, whose to say I won't sell both Matrix down the road to obtain a little Volcanic action?


----------



## kpoeticg

I agree about the matrix. I think it's sexy too. It's def my favorite 7970. I was gonna get one before all the other 7970 GHz's and 7990's dropped. Now it's 150-200 bux more than the same exact cards by different brands. Plus I'm watercooling anyway. If the Matrix doesn't drop down at least 100 bux, i definitely think it will be a huge waste of money to get one a month from now though. That's just my opinion though since VI is supposed to be released around early October. That could just be rumor though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> 
> What can cause this? Im kinda worried! I put about 50% too much adjective in the coolant (yea yea, I know -_-).. Could this be the problem? Mainly brass and copper in my loop, the "roof" plate on my GPU block is stainless steel (XSPC 680 full cover block)


Is that just the holes that the water passes through for cooling the die? It looks like it just needs to be cleaned to me. I'm new to watercooling though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> 
> sigh -_- I was trying to clean up my cutting of the honeycomb, and accidentally rested the bit holder against the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas to mask this up?


I scratched up bits in pieces in that area when i was sanding down the border so my rad could fit. I ended up just sanding that whole area lightly so it looks smooth again. I'm painting my case though.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharFlo88*
> 
> This is my first *PERSONAL* build. The three aspects for the build I wanted to achieve were:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *1. PORTABILITY AND SPACE MANAGEMENT.* Don't get me wrong, I like the big bulky cases that can flaunt their big side window and show off their bright lights to bring shock and awe to everyone and their mother, but I wanted to keep the size and portability of my build to its fullest potential. It needed to be portable so I could take it with me to the LAN parties and not struggle to carry it through the doorway or fit it into my car. I wanted to keep the look of the case very subtle so if I were to open the case to show someone the goods, they would be even more surprised.
> 
> *2. COMPATIBILITY FOR FUTURE COMPONENTS.* It needed to be capable of blending in with the future of PC building. I did not want to build a rig of my dreams and find out within the next 365 days, my build would be so obsolete that I would have to fork out the cash to keep up with the times. In the PC world, there is nothing more irritating than buying your component you have lusted after for so long and then finding out a newer, better version was released the following Wednesday.
> 
> *3. BEAST MODE.* This one should have been obvious right? I mean come on, don't we all want that satisfaction of reaching a million frames per second and more? In my build, I wanted to have top of the line parts. It needed to match and sync together for the best performance possible. It needed that coooool look that would make people say "I want that." That is why I went with Republic of Gamers parts.
> 
> *SPECS:*
> 
> *Case:* Cooler Master HAF XB: This case was exactly what I was looking for. Subtle look, portability, space management and awesome cable management at that.
> 
> *Motherboard:* Asus ROG Crosshair V Formula-Z: I went with this motherboard because I knew that with the price and being made by AMD, it would be able to keep up with the times. (Don't worry Intel fan boys, I love Intel as well.) I just like the fact that AMD usually keeps the same socket size on their CPU/Motherboards so I don't always have to buy a new motherboard to fit a new CPU.
> 
> *Processor:* AMD FX-8350 Black Edition: I chose this processor due to the fact it has 8 cores and very, very easy to overclock given the right cooling. It handles everything I have thrown at it so far running at 4.8Ghz.
> 
> *CPU Cooling:* Cooler Master Seidon 240m Water Cooler: Like I said in the beginning, everything had to match. I went with this cooler because 1: My case is a Cooler Master (duh) and 2: It fit PERFECTLY in the front of my case. I run between an awesome 8 and 11 degrees Celsius at idle and never go over 45 under load. I am using Cougar fans in a push pull configuration. They are very quiet are efficient at moving air through my radiator and case.
> 
> *Memory:* AMD RADEON RG2133 Gamer Series 16GB RAM: This RAM is simply amazing. The red and black look of the sticks match the board and ROG theme pefectly. I also had no idea how smooth this RAM was going to run. I had Corsair Vengeance 2133 RAM sitting around and I tested the difference. They say with the AMD RAM it gives you more frames while gaming. Well, they weren't lying folks! I noticed a difference in smoothness and I gained a couple more frames while using the AMD vs the Corsair. Do I have proof? Nah, you'll just have to take my word for it.
> 
> *Video Card:* Asus ROG Matrix 7970 Platinum Edition: Here's the bread and butter of it all right? This GPU is what you would call "Beast Mode." Taking up three slots and forcing me to remove one fan from my push-pull configuration off the radiator, it was definitely worth it. This card does it all folks. Looks, power, cooling, power, it's quiet and makes people say "I want that." So should I just stick with one of these beasts? Obviously the answer is NO! In the near, near future, there will be a second beast enclosed in its small portable cage for a little Crossfire action.
> 
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro SSD 128GB: Obviously not purchased for the size, but for the speed of loading the OS and making the computer feel more "alive" if you will. It really did make everything feel more "snappy" and quick to load applications. I asked myself "Why didn't I get one of these sooner?" Then I remembered I'm poor.
> 
> *Storage Continued:* Western Digital 1TB HDD: I sure hope I don't have to explain this one...
> 
> *Power Supply:* Thermaltake Partial Modular 850 Watt: And this one...
> 
> *Peripherals:* Asus ROG GX950 Gaming Mouse and Asus ROG Orion Pro Gaming Headset (Which sound amazing by the way.) Waiting on Asus ROG Armor Gaming Keyboard to be released later this year.
> 
> *For The Future:*
> 
> Additional Matrix 7970 Platinum.
> 
> A FULL Modular power supply with more wattage and braided cables that match my color scheme.
> 
> Asus ROG Armor Gaming Keyboard.
> 
> MAYBE the new ROG RAIDR SSD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there you have it. My first build. I feel it runs very stable and I haven't had any issues with it so far. I am definitely open to any comments/thoughts you may have.
> 
> *UPDATE: I just purchased some all black braided cables for P1, CPU power and PCIe connections to get rid of the assorted colors that love messing with people's color schemes. I'll post the new pictures when I get them installed!*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


welcome to OCN and the HAF XB club. glad you like the case as much as most of us. i hope to see more updates from you as you add more to the case.


----------



## Buxty

OcUK are being painfully slow in dispatching my H100 D:


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> OcUK are being painfully slow in dispatching my H100 D:


Mine was dispatched Saturday and arrived today, but I'm not home till tomorrow late to fit it


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Mine was dispatched Saturday and arrived today, but I'm not home till tomorrow late to fit it


Lucky! I webnoted them and they said mine will be sent today for delivery tommorow so high hopes it'll be fitted around the same time as yours


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Lucky! I webnoted them and they said mine will be sent today for delivery tommorow so high hopes it'll be fitted around the same time as yours


I won't be setting off from London till around 8 so you'll probably have yours fitted before me, seeing as it's a three and a half hour journey


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I won't be setting off from London till around 8 so you'll probably have yours fitted before me, seeing as it's a three and a half hour journey


Daymn you crazeh.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Did a new thread for this.. but since you guys have such a wide knowledge and always active, I guess Ill try my luck here:

I got a Phobya water temp sensor with display that im trying to embed in my PC table.. it was going good until I tried to put it in the hole to see if it would fit.. it did not, so had to pull / push it out, ending in a open display -_-



Anyone has this display who is willing to open it up to see how it is assembled or know just by the looks how I'm suppose to put it back together? or is it just a dead display?

Thanks!

*Edit*

I figgured it out.. there is life once more! but now it is blinking :S

any ideas on this?

*Edit 2*
:S I tried to change + / - (nothing happend.. no light or anything as I suspected..) but when I changed it back, it stopped blinking :S :S :S

A reset was needed? I think not! I unplugged it a dew times with no result :S

vary odd.. but hey.. it is working again ^^


----------



## kpoeticg

I blew my damn PSU last night =\


----------



## CharFlo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> welcome to OCN and the HAF XB club. glad you like the case as much as most of us. i hope to see more updates from you as you add more to the case.


Hey thanks for the welcoming! I'll keep you posted on new changes to the build. I'll probably post pictures today after my braided cables and led fan come in later this evening.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I blew my damn PSU last night =\


sound like a gun goin off?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> sound like a gun goin off?


Lol nah, no sound. I didn't even notice when it happened. I just looked down and it wasn't on. It's an old PSU from my old PC. Hadn't picked a PSU for my new build yet. I got my HAF XB setup as kind of a test bench right now while i mess around with different mod ideas for my build. I had a pwm fan split into 2 fan headers sending the RPM and PWM cables to a fan controller and the 12v and G to a molex. After switching around 100 times i put the male pins into the molex connector upside down. After noticing that the fan wasn't starting this time, i looked down and noticed my PSU wasn't running either. And that's all she wrote....

Now i gotta rush to try and pick a PSU for my build i guess. I'm kinda torn between Enermax Platimax, Super Flower Leadex Platinum. AX1200i, EVGA Supernova

Any suggestions from you guys? I'm gonna be running 4930k, RIVE, 2 7970GHz, 7990's or more likely 2 AMD Volcanic Island's x970's, down the road i'll be adding 1-2 more. Plus a bunch of fans, Aquaero 5 Pro, Apogee Drive II, bunch of LED's, slim Blu-Ray burner, cpl HD's, cpl SSD's, etc, etc....


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Lol nah, no sound. I didn't even notice when it happened. I just looked down and it wasn't on. It's an old PSU from my old PC. Hadn't picked a PSU for my new build yet. I got my HAF XB setup as kind of a test bench right now while i mess around with different mod ideas for my build. I had a pwm fan split into 2 fan headers sending the RPM and PWM cables to a fan controller and the 12v and G to a molex. After switching around 100 times i put the male pins into the molex connector upside down. After noticing that the fan wasn't starting this time, i looked down and noticed my PSU wasn't running either. And that's all she wrote....
> 
> Now i gotta rush to try and pick a PSU for my build i guess. I'm kinda torn between Enermax Platimax, Super Flower Leadex Platinum. AX1200i, EVGA Supernova


im a fan of corsairs. those things are amazing psus. but pretty much any major name with 80 plus silver is good enough depending on what W you need


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> im a fan of corsairs. those things are amazing psus. but pretty much any major name with 80 plus silver is good enough depending on what W you need


No really, don't say stuff like that. Consult shilka.


----------



## Buxty

Oh by the way, OcUK decided to DPD my H100 even though i would have been happy with 1st Class shipped yesterday


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Oh by the way Willy, OcUK decided to DPD my H100 even though i would have been happy with 1st Class shipped yesterday


Jheez man, I said you couldn't call me that.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Jheez man, I said you couldn't call me that.


Fixed it


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Fixed it


Good job


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Lol nah, no sound. I didn't even notice when it happened. I just looked down and it wasn't on. It's an old PSU from my old PC. Hadn't picked a PSU for my new build yet. I got my HAF XB setup as kind of a test bench right now while i mess around with different mod ideas for my build. I had a pwm fan split into 2 fan headers sending the RPM and PWM cables to a fan controller and the 12v and G to a molex. After switching around 100 times i put the male pins into the molex connector upside down. After noticing that the fan wasn't starting this time, i looked down and noticed my PSU wasn't running either. And that's all she wrote....
> 
> Now i gotta rush to try and pick a PSU for my build i guess. I'm kinda torn between Enermax Platimax, Super Flower Leadex Platinum. AX1200i, EVGA Supernova
> 
> Any suggestions from you guys? I'm gonna be running 4930k, RIVE, 2 7970GHz, 7990's or more likely 2 AMD Volcanic Island's x970's, down the road i'll be adding 1-2 more. Plus a bunch of fans, Aquaero 5 Pro, Apogee Drive II, bunch of LED's, slim Blu-Ray burner, cpl HD's, cpl SSD's, etc, etc....


I'm kinda done with Corsair after buying my first and last product from them. I vote Seasonic. Something like the X-1250.


----------



## ihatelolcats

you know corsair sells rebranded seasonic units right? thats what mine is. i dont like corsair either


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I'm kinda done with Corsair after buying my first and last product from them. I vote Seasonic. Something like the X-1250.


I prefer Cooler Master V series as they are the latest Seasonic design. Go see JonnyGuru review here.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I think corsair dropped seasonic and the other manufacturers


----------



## kpoeticg

Seasonic is definitely on my list too, I just forgot to type it, especially since alot of the popular PSU's are made by Seasonic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> I prefer Cooler Master V series as they are the latest Seasonic design. Go see JonnyGuru review here.


I've been checking out CM PSU's too. I def haven't chosen yet and I'm hoping to pick a PSU by the end of the night. But for some reason that i can't quite put my finger on, I have this feeling that your opinion might be a TINY bit biased =D

In all seriousness though, I appreciate the knowledge about the CM V series being based on the latest Seasonics. Aren't the new Seasonic's Platinum efficiency though? The Cooler Master V's that I've seen are all 80+ Gold


----------



## CptAsian

I know this problem is just with Corsair's TX series, but the reason why I want to avoid them now is because there's a problem with the fan that starts up at 50C, and it will only tick and not spin. Corsair told some people who complained about it that it shouldn't be audible over the sound of your case fans. It is. They are pretty pricey, too.


----------



## GaMbi2004

I got Corsair AX760(seasonic).. read some horror stories about coil whine.. but seams like I picked a lucky one ^^ havent hear coils whine or even its fan, and my PC is next to 100% quiet!
as fare as I know, AX/HX below 860watt is seasonic and is vary good quality (if you get a unit without coil whine..) TX, AX/HX 760i / 860i, and 1000+watt has other manufactures.. not sure about their quality









Of all my PC components, I never spent as much time as I did for my current rigs PSU.. ended up just ordering what I thought looked cool and was fully modular









I hope you find what you need!
Good luck, LoL


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Now i gotta rush to try and pick a PSU for my build i guess. I'm kinda torn between Enermax Platimax, Super Flower Leadex Platinum. AX1200i, EVGA Supernova
> 
> Any suggestions from you guys? I'm gonna be running 4930k, RIVE, 2 7970GHz, 7990's or more likely 2 AMD Volcanic Island's x970's, down the road i'll be adding 1-2 more. Plus a bunch of fans, Aquaero 5 Pro, Apogee Drive II, bunch of LED's, slim Blu-Ray burner, cpl HD's, cpl SSD's, etc, etc....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> I got Corsair AX760(seasonic).. read some horror stories about coil whine.. but seams like I picked a lucky one ^^ havent hear coils whine or even its fan, and my PC is next to 100% quiet!
> as fare as I know, AX/HX below 860watt is seasonic and is vary good quality (if you get a unit without coil whine..) TX, AX/HX 760i / 860i, and 1000+watt has other manufactures.. not sure about their quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of all my PC components, I never spent as much time as I did for my current rigs PSU.. ended up just ordering what I thought looked cool and was fully modular
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you find what you need!
> Good luck, LoL


I have two HX850s an AX850 and have had zero problems with any of them..... But keep in mind that the AX1200i is a large PSU.


----------



## DMacmillan

I bought an ax850 2 weeks ago when i got my Crosshair V, it was dead out of the box. I was able to return it to NCIX for a partial refund. But for a 200+$ platinum rated PSU it was super disappointing and I wouldn't recommend Corsair because of it. I'm personally going to try an EVGA 1000w at the end of the month.


----------



## kpoeticg

Thanx guys for all the helpful input. The reason I'm planning on going with 1000w+ is i'm gonna be running at least 2 AMD flagship cards in crossfire from the start. Along with a 6-core 4930k on a Rampage IV Extreme. Plus with all the Watercooling/Fans and I'm planning on getting a 3rd-4th GPU at some point. I wanna make sure i have enough for now and it would be nice to have room for expansion later on. That's kinda why I wanna make sure i get a high efficiency rated PSU. Cuz i don't want that "room for expansion" to just be burning up my electricity bill in the mean time.

I already bought a Lian Li PSU Extension Bracket when i ordered my rads and stuff a while back. So the length of the PSU isn't really an issue.


----------



## aludka

I haven't read all the post regarding this PSU debate, so this is just imo, but I picked up a Seasonic X650 (yes I know its only 650watts but for what I have its fine.) Best money I have spent yet on this build. Top quality and silent, so much so that with their hybrid fan mode, the fan does not even turn on under normal operations. The only down side is it is a bit pricey for 650Watts. I probably could have gotten more bang for the buck with another brand but the reviews on johnnyguru and hardware secrets made my decision.


----------



## aludka

First let me preface this by acknowledging that it is off topic and does not involve our case but its so beautifully done I felt the need to share it.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> I got Corsair AX760(seasonic).. read some horror stories about coil whine.. but seams like I picked a lucky one ^^ havent hear coils whine or even its fan, and my PC is next to 100% quiet!
> as fare as I know, AX/HX below 860watt is seasonic and is vary good quality (if you get a unit without coil whine..) TX, AX/HX 760i / 860i, and 1000+watt has other manufactures.. not sure about their quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of all my PC components, I never spent as much time as I did for my current rigs PSU.. ended up just ordering what I thought looked cool and was fully modular
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you find what you need!
> Good luck, LoL


So the AX1200i isn't Seasonic?


----------



## Camph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> So the AX1200i isn't Seasonic?


It's made by Flextronics but Jguru gave it a good review. Only very few select models of PSUs are made by Seasonic. If you want Seasonic power supplies, just buy Seasonic or XFX.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23

Some more updates..

Amplifier components installed in at bottom section of HAF XB


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camph*
> 
> It's made by Flextronics but Jguru gave it a good review. Only very few select models of PSUs are made by Seasonic. If you want Seasonic power supplies, just buy Seasonic or XFX.


I might grab a Seasonic, unfortunately I'm still not really any closer to deciding =(
I've thought for a while that SS made all Corsair's high end PSU's. Oh well

Rakesh, I love when people customize their rig's like you're doing. I still don't fully understand what I'm lookin at LOL, but I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Rakesh, I love when people customize their rig's like you're doing. I still don't fully understand what I'm lookin at LOL, but I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product.


Thanks
I am making a HTPC with build in 7.1 Audio amplifiers So using HAF XB . PC on top section and amp on bottom.

For more you can watch my case build
http://www.overclock.net/t/1412935/case-mod-haf-7-1-amp/20#post_20653467


----------



## GaMbi2004

Hypnotically beautiful!


----------



## docodine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I might grab a Seasonic, unfortunately I'm still not really any closer to deciding =(
> I've thought for a while that SS made all Corsair's high end PSU's. Oh well


http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page541.htm

that's a good resource to check the OEM for almost every power supply you can buy^

corsair used to use seasonic on nearly all of their power supplies, they've since moved on to other OEMs for one reason or another for all but a couple models


----------



## CM Phaedrus

http://coolermaster-usa.com/microsite/hafstacker/

Keep an eye out at PAX.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Phaedrus*
> 
> 
> 
> http://coolermaster-usa.com/microsite/hafstacker/
> 
> Keep an eye out at PAX.


omg what is this?

hoping for a launch price of 49.99 USD


----------



## wthenshaw

Hey Sammy, you fitted your H100 yet


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Hey Sammy, you fitted your H100 yet


Well as it happens William i have. It came all shinkwrapped looking brand new, no marks on anything. Its perfectly quiet even under load and the only bad mark is one of the stock fans has a motor rattle which is annoying when its turned up. But my overclock sits on 39 degrees with stock fans on the lowest settings under [email protected] load


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Well as it happens William i have. It came all shinkwrapped looking brand new, no marks on anything. Its perfectly quiet even under load and the only bad mark is one of the stock fans has a motor rattle which is annoying when its turned up. But my overclock sits on 39 degrees with stock fans on the lowest settings under [email protected] load


Sounds like that 8120 isn't being pushed hard enough!


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Sounds like that 8120 isn't being pushed hard enough!


The only reason i stopped pushing was because the mobo socket got too hot when pushed to 4.4Ghz but it seems to have leveled out now so once i tidy a few cables and sort out my ghetto VRM cooling system then i'll start clocking higher again







Do you know of any decent quiet small fans for pointing at the VRM?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> The only reason i stopped pushing was because the mobo socket got too hot when pushed to 4.4Ghz but it seems to have leveled out now so once i tidy a few cables and sort out my ghetto VRM cooling system then i'll start clocking higher again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know of any decent quiet small fans for pointing at the VRM?


I was looking at the NoiseBlocker XM1 and XM2 but they're either out of stock or very over priced.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I was looking at the NoiseBlocker XM1 and XM2 but they're either out of stock or very over priced.


Screw that my VRM's can blow for all i care!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Screw that my VRM's can blow for all i care!


What board you got? On my phone (on the train back from london) so I can't see sigs


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> What board you got? On my phone (on the train back from london) so I can't see sigs


ASUS M5A99X EVO Rev1.0. Been going strong for over a year now.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> ASUS M5A99X EVO Rev1.0. Been going strong for over a year now.


If it dies get the Pro version


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> If it dies get the Pro version


If it dies i won't have the money for it for a while. I wouldn't care if the board went, i'd care if the 8120 went.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> If it dies i won't have the money for it for a while. I wouldn't care if the board went, i'd care if the 8120 went.


All the more reason to get an 8320


----------



## spaniardunited

Phaedrus you tease!


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> All the more reason to get an 8320


Don't need it yet







unless you want to donate me one.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Don't need it yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless you want to donate me one.


Need my own 8350 first


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Need my own 8350 first


Should i be worried that i just used my IR Temp gun on my VRM and its around 77 degrees?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Should i be worried that i just used my IR Temp gun on my VRM and its around 77 degrees?


Seems high but I don't know, get a spot fan and see how much it reduces it


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Seems high but I don't know, get a spot fan and see how much it reduces it


Yeah i might get my old AMD stock cooler fan on there but it whines like a bee-hatch.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Yeah i might get my old AMD stock cooler fan on there but it whines like a bee-hatch.


Get on ebay.

Search 40mm fan

Spend like a fiver on 10 of them

Make your own cooling system

...?

Profit


----------



## Buxty

Has anyone tried using engine oil in a water cooling loop?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Has anyone tried using engine oil in a water cooling loop?


It will like utter *****

Too thick

Probably react with the pipes(?)

Edit: I see it censored what I had already censored


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> It will like utter *****
> 
> Too thick
> 
> Probably react with the pipes(?)
> 
> Edit: I see it censored what I had already censored


Damn...wanted to whack some Castrol GTX in there..


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Damn...wanted to whack some Castrol GTX in there..


Would be very hard on the pump, and give you crap flow


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Would be very hard on the pump, and give you crap flow


Awwh shame...what about whacking a turbo on it too?


----------



## GaMbi2004

Up for a few pics?
This is quoted from my build log.. I'm collapse it to save space

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Incoming!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some green stuff on the inside of my res, so I decided to take everything apart for cleaning since I had new tubes etc coming in the mail.
> Not a pretty sight, but I guess it could be worse..
> I suspect it is a reaction to too much adjective in the water (about 50% too much, lol)
> It took me 20-30 flushes with hot water to get the radiator clean -_-
> Rinsed with distilled water after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a reminder of what it looked like before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and after ^^
> 
> 
> Much cleaner look this way! and my flow has improved drastically!
> Im swapping the blue fittings with red ones, they are in the mail together with a RGB light kit and a few silvercoils ^^
> 
> 
> My awesome QDCs ^^ they work SO well! not a single drop when disconnecting! and doesn't add flow restriction what so ever.
> And my new res.
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the beast! The Phobya 1080 with 4x180mm phobya 900rpm fans!
> 
> 
> Cutting the hole for the water temp sensor display, it didnt turn out that great on this side.. so redid it on the other but forgot to take pics -_-
> 
> 
> When I tested if the hole was big enough (it wasn't), I had to pull it out again, and this was the result -_- what a mess!
> I posted this pic on the forums and after a few hours I got this reply:
> I was really impressed! he got it right down to the last detail!
> so thought it was only fair to +rep and a mentioning in my log ^^
> 
> 
> Fitting my PC table with the radiator support.
> 
> 
> My backplate.. not that nice yet.. considering cutting the whole thing out and making a solid plate with the holes I need.. not sure about that one yet (it is the backside after all)
> 
> Here is some final pics.. the day grew old.. so will probably update for some better tomorrow.


----------



## kpoeticg

Lookin sexxy!!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Phaedrus*
> 
> 
> 
> http://coolermaster-usa.com/microsite/hafstacker/
> 
> Keep an eye out at PAX.


You tease!!! Why!!!


----------



## wthenshaw

My treats


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> My treats


Prepare yourself for the H100 magnificence!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Prepare yourself for the H100 magnificence!


Tomorrow... I must wait until tomorrow.

I'm so tired after a hectic two days.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Tomorrow... I must wait until tomorrow.
> 
> I'm so tired after a hectic two days.


Get some fans on order...these stock badboys are so loud on max its hilarious.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> You tease!!! Why!!!


Yeah, that wasn't very nice lol


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Get some fans on order...these stock badboys are so loud on max its hilarious.


I have next to no money right now


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I have next to no money right now


Sell one of those Lotus'


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Sell one of those Lotus'


If only they were mine. Saw the Lotus shop in London today was quite surprising. They have suspended one of their F1 cars from the ceiling


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> If only they were mine. Saw the Lotus shop in London today was quite surprising. They have suspended one of their F1 cars from the ceiling


Good idea, i guess they don't weigh much







Gotta admit i love me an Exige.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Good idea, i guess they don't weigh much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta admit i love me an Exige.


Found the photo, and yeah I love the turbocharged exiges!

Of course it's not going to show properly unless you open in a new tab. -.-


----------



## Buxty

Did they or is that the Lotus Sport Exige?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Did they or is that the Lotus Sport Exige?


That's an F1 car on the roof


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> That's an F1 car on the roof


I know that!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Did they or is that the Lotus Sport Exige?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I know that!


Then what do you mean?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Did they or is that the Lotus Sport Exige?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I know that!


Then what do you mean?


----------



## Buxty

Was just wondering if they ever made a Lotus Sport Exige


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Did they or is that the Lotus Sport Exige?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Was just wondering if they ever made a Lotus Sport Exige


Well there was the series 1 and 2 standard Exiges then they brought out the Exige S in 2006 which used a supercharged Toyota engine which was then replaced in 2008 and 2009 by the Exige S 240 and Exige S 260 Which both gave a small power increase (5-10%) with each model


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Well there was the series 1 and 2 standard Exiges then they brought out the Exige S in 2006 which used a supercharged Toyota engine which was then replaced in 2008 and 2009 by the Exige S 240 and Exige S 260 Which both gave a small power increase (5-10%) with each model


Are you sure you're into computers and not cars?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Are you sure you're into computers and not cars?


I like both, Lotus cars are notorioously badly designed, and very hard to work on.

Jheez the Lotus 340r requires 5/6 hours work to remove the body in order to change the standard battery


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I like both, Lotus cars are notorioously badly designed, and very hard to work on.
> 
> Jheez the Lotus 340r requires 5/6 hours work to remove the body in order to change the standard battery


Yeah but the design...looks so purdy.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Yeah but the design...looks so purdy.


Yeah I love the exterior.

Lotus Esprit V8 - Probably my favorite of them all, but the worst to work on. Ever.

Spent two working days laid on the plenum trying to fix a misfire on cylinder 3


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Yeah I love the exterior.
> 
> Lotus Esprit V8 - Probably my favorite of them all, but the worst to work on. Ever.
> 
> Spent two working days laid on the plenum trying to fix a misfire on cylinder 3


That is a beautiful car, thankfully down on the coast near me there are lots of show offs so i always see some beautys. Saw a black McLaren, that one with the weird name :L


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> That is a beautiful car, thankfully down on the coast near me there are lots of show offs so i always see some beautys. Saw a black McLaren, that one with the weird name :L


In the holidays I go to work with my dad rather than sit in the house, I get sights like these every day

Anyways Sammy, where's the pictures of your rig with the H100 installed hmm?


----------



## Buxty

Jealous...

blah me being lazy.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Jealous...
> 
> blah me being lazy.


Well here are mine


----------



## Buxty

Okay I'll do mine too







tempted to put some Blademasters on pull.


----------



## wthenshaw

Hate how the damn block is upside down.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Hate how the damn block is upside down.


On mine? Or just in general?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> On mine? Or just in general?


Mine too


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Mine too


Im not too bothered really. Which fans are you using for push?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Im not too bothered really. Which fans are you using for push?


Stock NZXT fans, not great, but they do use enough air and are quiet enough at max which is 1400 RPM I think,

So running then at max on motherboard headers then the stock corsair at low on the cpu block, this near enough matches them


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Stock NZXT fans, not great, but they do use enough air and are quiet enough at max which is 1400 RPM I think,
> 
> So running then at max on motherboard headers then the stock corsair at low on the cpu block, this near enough matches them


Good idea, I rigged up two CM Blademaster's on pull and it's brought temps down a couple of degrees. I definitely think moving from air cooling its more important to have good rad fans as everything inside the case is heating up a lot more than it used to.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Good idea, I rigged up two CM Blademaster's on pull and it's brought temps down a couple of degrees. I definitely think moving from air cooling its more important to have good rad fans as everything inside the case is heating up a lot more than it used to.


4 AP-15s at max would sort that out for you. My gpu idle has also dropped because the fans are about 55mm closer now, and are also pushing a lot more.

When I get home I'll run up HWMonitor and game a little while and compare temps to my air ones. Not really fair though since its absolutely roasting in West Yorkshire today! Ambient is probably 6/7 C higher.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> 4 AP-15s at max would sort that out for you. My gpu idle has also dropped because the fans are about 55mm closer now, and are also pushing a lot more.
> 
> When I get home I'll run up HWMonitor and game a little while and compare temps to my air ones. Not really fair though since its absolutely roasting in West Yorkshire today! Ambient is probably 6/7 C higher.


Yeah shame they cost so much reeeaaaly. My GPU isn't enjoying it at all for some reason ha.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Yeah shame they cost so much reeeaaaly. My GPU isn't enjoying it at all for some reason ha.


They're good considering g cheaper and better than Noctua. But when buying multiple it gets costly.

Not surprised about your gpu, damn xfx crappy coolers.

Buy yourself an aftermarket like I did


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> They're good considering g cheaper and better than Noctua. But when buying multiple it gets costly.
> 
> Not surprised about your gpu, damn xfx crappy coolers.
> 
> Buy yourself an aftermarket like I did


I thought the XFX one was better than the single fan VTX3D one but oh well. I emailed Arctic & XFX and neither seem to know which coolers will fit Tahiti LE cards.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I thought the XFX one was better than the single fan VTX3D one but oh well. I emailed Arctic & XFX and neither seem to know which coolers will fit Tahiti LE cards.


You should have gone for Asus or Gigabyte, much better coolers. Maybe get in Google or the owners club and see if anyway has aftermarket over there


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You should have gone for Asus or Gigabyte, much better coolers. Maybe get in Google or the owners club and see if anyway has aftermarket over there


I don't think they do Tahiti LE cards right now, limited to XFX, Sapphire, VTX3D and maybe a few others. Yeah some say the Arctic S1 fits, and the Accelero Twin Turbo but no one can answer for sure it seems.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I don't think they do Tahiti LE cards right now, limited to XFX, Sapphire, VTX3D and maybe a few others. Yeah some say the Arctic S1 fits, and the Accelero Twin Turbo but no one can answer for sure it seems.


I have the twin turbo pro, for the 6000 series obviously. I guess you could buy one and try it then resell? Aren't they a similar pcb to 7950?


----------



## kpoeticg

Anybody here use the Kobra sleeving before?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I thought the XFX one was better than the single fan VTX3D one but oh well. I emailed Arctic & XFX and neither seem to know which coolers will fit Tahiti LE cards.


You may not have noticed, but that was all figured out in the 7870 LE thread. I did ask that it be pinned to the first post, but no luck so far.

In any case, my findings are as follows.
- Mounting hardware is pretty much the same for all 78xx and 79xx cards. Not that it matters since most coolers come with hardware to fit pretty much anything from 5xxx and up.
- The baseplate should be of the 7870 (and lower) type. The 79xx use a shimmed baseplate because their die is recessed below the surrounding frame.
- Note that the cooler should have substantial clearance at the back rather than at the front.

For example, the Alpenföhn Peter seen below does not have enough clearance in the back because of the heatpipes:


The Prolimatech MK-26 on the other hand does have enough clearance:


Personally I will be ordering a Prolimatech MK-26. It's has gotten fantastic reviews and it can just fits in the HAF XB with 2 x 140mm fans.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1373543/official-7870-tahiti-le-xt-owners-club/3130#post_20655545


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> You may not have noticed, but that was all figured out in the 7870 LE thread. I did ask that it be pinned to the first post, but no luck so far.
> 
> In any case, my findings are as follows.
> - Mounting hardware is pretty much the same for all 78xx and 79xx cards. Not that it matters since most coolers come with hardware to fit pretty much anything from 5xxx and up.
> - The baseplate should be of the 7870 (and lower) type. The 79xx use a shimmed baseplate because their die is recessed below the surrounding frame.
> - Note that the cooler should have substantial clearance at the back rather than at the front.
> 
> For example, the Alpenföhn Peter seen below does not have enough clearance in the back because of the heatpipes:
> 
> 
> The Prolimatech MK-26 on the other hand does have enough clearance:
> 
> 
> Personally I will be ordering a Prolimatech MK-26. It's has gotten fantastic reviews and it can just fits in the HAF XB with 2 x 140mm fans.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1373543/official-7870-tahiti-le-xt-owners-club/3130#post_20655545


Ah thanks for that, i didn't see it on there...its been a while since i checked the thread. Do you know how the fans attach onto the latter cooler?


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Anybody here use the Kobra sleeving before?


I have and unless its the tight weave its pretty transparent. I recommend 550 paracord if you are individually sleeving cables...I am using vivid purple for my scratch build...its about $10 for 100 ft


----------



## kpoeticg

I actually was talking about the Kobra HD tight weave. Maybe I'll just use paracord instead then. MDPC seems like kind of a pain in the ass to order

You tried any of the Paracord from Lutro0-Customs?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Ah thanks for that, i didn't see it on there...its been a while since i checked the thread. Do you know how the fans attach onto the latter cooler?


Know this, I do.

Just like many CPU heatsinks out there, the fans are held on by metal wire-thingies that rests in notches in the side of the fins and hook onto the fans.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> *Know this, I do.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just like many CPU heatsinks out there, the fans are held on by metal wire-thingies that rests in notches in the side of the fins and hook onto the fans
> 
> 
> .


Reminded me of Yoda


----------



## Buxty

God damn it...Linux hates me.


----------



## kpoeticg

HAHAHAHA, been there


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Reminded me of Yoda


Where do you think Yoda got it from?

Many tricks, taught the small green one, I have.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Where do you think Yoda got it from?
> 
> Many tricks, taught the small green one, I have.


Hilarious.

Was it an intended reference?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Hilarious.
> 
> Was it an intended reference?


I know my English may lack a bit of finesse from time to time, but I doubt my previous posts could lead anyone to believe that my grasp of basic grammar is that poor.









But more importantly. Yoda rocks. It's just to bad that he had to end his career with those horrible "prequels". But after Jedi, the only work he could get for the next 16 years, was as an extra in Willow and Labyrinth. And those conventions don't really pay as much as one might hope.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> I know my English may lack a bit of finesse from time to time, but *I doubt my previous posts could lead anyone to believe that my grasp of basic grammar is that poor*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But more importantly. Yoda rocks. It's just to bad that he had to end his career with those horrible "prequels". But after Jedi, the only work he could get for the next 16 years, was as an extra in Willow and Labyrinth. And those conventions don't really pay as much as one might hope.


Maybe it is just me, I read it as Yoda would say it, no offense intended.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Maybe it is just me, I read it as Yoda would say it, no offense intended.


So do I. But had it not been intentional, it would be horrible grammar.
But we all know that grammatical rules do not apply to Yoda. Much like gravity and cats.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> So do I. But had it not been intentional, it would be horrible grammar.
> But we all know that grammatical rules do not apply to Yoda. Much like gravity and cats.


I was never that into the Star Wars films *GASP* but I did love Yoda.

Shame Family Guy didn't do more with him in their Star Wars interpretation/ parodies


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I actually was talking about the Kobra HD tight weave. Maybe I'll just use paracord instead then. MDPC seems like kind of a pain in the ass to order
> 
> You tried any of the Paracord from Lutro0-Customs?


Yes I have but I get mine from Paracord Planet (Link)or order it from them through Amazon in order to get 2 day shipping.
Stuff works the same as Lutro's but I havent been able to find a heatshrink quite as good as Lutro's.



Blurry pics......sorry


----------



## kpoeticg

Thanx again brotha. Is that a ModRight Ninja Vibration Silencer next to the Paracord?
I ordered a bunch of them for my build, have to cut em up to get 2 next to each other on a rad


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Thanx again brotha. Is that a ModRight Ninja Vibration Silencer next to the Paracord?
> I ordered a bunch of them for my build, have to cut em up to get 2 next to each other on a rad


Actually that is a hand made and hand sanded fan grill for my scratch case. It doesn't have the mesh yet. I made 4 of them and need to make 8 more


----------



## kpoeticg

Wow, good stuff. You're a beast. Do you have a build log yet?


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Wow, good stuff. You're a beast. Do you have a build log yet?


I do its here http://www.overclock.net/t/1401114/scratch-build-project-wall-crawler-wall-mounted-acrylic-case-with-two-outrigger-radiator-housings/190#post_20641131
Ran into a bind and slow down with buying a house but hopefully finish it up soon


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah i understand that. I've been planning on starting a build log for my build for a while now. I'm trying to wait til i have a few more pieces though before i start a log and have like a month between each update =P

Subbed

I'll be ordering my motherboard, PSU and about 700-900 bux worth of other stuff from frozencpu and performance-pcs (pump, res, aquaero + accessories, etc, etc) within the next cpl days. After i get that all sorted out i'll probly start a log.

I'm still trying to choose my PSU. I was gonna order the new EVGA 1000W P2 cuz it's based on the Superflower Leadex Platinum, but i think i need more than that for 2 Radeon's, LGA2011, all my watercooling stuff, etc. I'm leaning towards either the Enermax Platimax 1350 or the Antec HCP Platinum 1300. I wish I knew more about PSU's


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah i understand that. I've been planning on starting a build log for my build for a while now. I'm trying to wait til i have a few more pieces though before i start a log and have like a month between each update =P
> 
> Subbed
> 
> I'll be ordering my motherboard, PSU and about 700-900 bux worth of other stuff from frozencpu and performance-pcs (pump, res, aquaero + accessories, etc, etc) within the next cpl days. After i get that all sorted out i'll probly start a log.
> 
> I'm still trying to choose my PSU. I was gonna order the new EVGA 1000W P2 cuz it's based on the Superflower Leadex Platinum, but i think i need more than that for 2 Radeon's, LGA2011, all my watercooling stuff, etc. I'm leaning towards either the Enermax Platimax 1350 or the Antec HCP Platinum 1300. I wish I knew more about PSU's


I'm going with the evga 1000w g2...


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, I was pretty psyched to find out they were based on the SuperFlower Leadex, but i think 1000W is borderline for the components i'm starting off with. I'd really like to have room for an extra GPU or 2 when i recoup financially from this build. Plus since I'm just learning to solder and mess around with molex pins, the extra rails is a factor in the Platimax 1350 and HCP-1300


----------



## speedytech7

I have been a member of this thread for a while but I ended up keeping my XB (announced that I'd be getting rid of it at one point). Just wanted to say hi to the people that have come and joined since I left (I left around the time that Ramsey was helping everyone and t77 was nowhere to be found). I have re purposed my HAF XB into a HTPC and it is running nicely (in my sig). Also I have read everything that I missed, never really left all that long. Hello to everyone.... I'm back!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedytech7*
> 
> I have been a member of this thread for a while but I ended up keeping my XB (announced that I'd be getting rid of it at one point). Just wanted to say hi to the people that have come and joined since I left (I left around the time that Ramsey was helping everyone and t77 was nowhere to be found). I have re purposed my HAF XB into a HTPC and it is running nicely (in my sig). Also I have read everything that I missed, never really left all that long. Hello to everyone.... I'm back!


I wonder where Ramsey went


----------



## wthenshaw

My temperature comparison from my Arctic Cooler Freezer 13 Pro to the Corsair H100

As you can see there has been a difference in ambient temps due to climate, this can near enough be calculated by the increase in HDD temps, as this hasn't been affected by changing CPU coolers, whereas GPU has. This shows there has been a 5C increase between the two days, which feels accurate.

I left HWMonitor running while playing DayZ Mod, Battlefield 3 and DiRT3 for a couple hours each.

Air Temps

Water Temps


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> My temperature comparison from my Arctic Cooler Freezer 13 Pro to the Corsair H100
> 
> As you can see there has been a difference in ambient temps due to climate, this can near enough be calculated by the increase in HDD temps, as this hasn't been affected by changing CPU coolers, whereas GPU has. This shows there has been a 5C increase between the two days, which feels accurate.
> 
> I left HWMonitor running while playing DayZ Mod, Battlefield 3 and DiRT3 for a couple hours each.


Good info man







wish i was as thorough







I noticed around a 8-10degree difference, but have you noticed a slight in-case temp increase?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Good info man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish i was as thorough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed around a 8-10degree difference, but have you noticed a slight in-case temp increase?


Slightly, I expected my mainboard temps to reflect this but they show a solid and consistent 5C rise across the min and max which doesn't help because of earlier mentioned ambient temp rise.

I have yet to get around to running prime95 and getting this chip as hot as possible. I remember on air I got the CPU up 52C on max heat settings.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Slightly, I expected my mainboard temps to reflect this but they show a solid and consistent 5C rise across the min and max which doesn't help because of earlier mentioned ambient temp rise.
> 
> I have yet to get around to running prime95 and getting this chip as hot as possible. I remember on air I got the CPU up 52C on max heat settings.


Ah yeah the outside temps have been a bit wacky these last few days here so i get that. My RAM heats up a little now, i guess i only notice it because the Hyper pulled through the haircombs so they used to be icy. After a few minutes Prime95 its holding at 46degrees on the lowest settings with 2xstock push fans and 2x Blademaster pull fans so theres more headroom for OC'ing









EDIT: Also yeah i think my Hyper got around the same load temps as your air cooler did too, something around 52-55 on a warmish day.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Ah yeah the outside temps have been a bit wacky these last few days here so i get that. My RAM heats up a little now, i guess i only notice it because the Hyper pulled through the haircombs so they used to be icy. After a few minutes Prime95 its holding at 46degrees on the lowest settings with 2xstock push fans and 2x Blademaster pull fans so theres more headroom for OC'ing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also yeah i think my Hyper got around the same load temps as your air cooler did too, something around 52-55 on a warmish day.


The only advantage of my air cooler against yours is the small fan at the case which shifted the area around the vrm a bit.


----------



## Buxty

I never noticed that on that cooler, thats actually a really good idea. I found out if i clear up cables underneath the mobo tray and use a 80mm fan to blow air across the rear of the socket then it helps with temps on the cpu and vrms too.


----------



## wthenshaw

There seems to be no "clean" way to cool the vrm with a CLC


----------



## Buxty

Stolen this idea from the CM V10 air cooler...why not raise the height of the pump block and fit an angled fan blowing in the direction of the VRM? Would mean can fit bigger pumps and also hide the block where you connect the fans into.


----------



## overclockerjames

finally finished my build. The colors are pretty much exactly what it looks like in real life.

top on


top off


front fans. Right one says "overclock.net" if you can't see the photo. Looks much better in person

fans are CoolJag Programmable LED Flash 120mm fans

more top off


love how it looks from the side



back view


now that that's done I can return to my other money pit/toy


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> finally finished my build
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> top on
> 
> 
> top off
> 
> 
> front fans. Right one says "overclock.net" if you can't see the photo. Looks much better in person
> 
> fans are CoolJag Programmable LED Flash 120mm fans
> 
> more top off
> 
> 
> love how it looks from the side
> 
> 
> 
> back view


Need a fan in that rear slot


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Need a fan in that rear slot


Nope, it's good. Front fans bring air in, heatsink has push-pull fans, hot air will find it's way out, either through the top or the back of this airy case


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Need a fan in that rear slot


Exactly what i thought







Knew something wasnt quite right...


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Exactly what i thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knew something wasnt quite right...


Got prime95 running blend test now, going to do one hour then check temps.


----------



## kpoeticg

You're really supposed to clip that rear mesh out of the case if you don't put a rear exhaust fan


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Got prime95 running blend test now, going to do one hour then check temps.


I tried doing that but my rig doesn't like being stressed while i use it to browse and watch youtube at the same time. It just hangs.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> You're really supposed to clip that rear mesh out of the case if you don't put a rear exhaust fan


Proof please?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I tried doing that but my rig doesn't like being stressed while i use it to browse and watch youtube at the same time. It just hangs.


I'm watching telly and browsing OCN on my phone. Having a bad day in DayZ so I'm retiring from gaming for the night


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Proof please?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1199135/hyper-212-testing-push-vs-pull-vs-push-pull-also-horizontal-vs-vertical-positioning

I'm pretty sure that's where i read about it. I have a watercooling setup so i just read through it one night cuz it looked interesting


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I'm watching telly and browsing OCN on my phone. Having a bad day in DayZ so I'm retiring from gaming for the night


I just found out i can play BF3 on my mobile internet with little lag. Bossed it out for a while but a 2000 ticket game takes like an hour!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1199135/hyper-212-testing-push-vs-pull-vs-push-pull-also-horizontal-vs-vertical-positioning
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's where i read about it. I have a watercooling setup so i just read through it one night cuz it looked interesting


Not specified to this case though that is simply a budget CM case.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, i didn't mean specifically for this case. I just meant for intake in the front with an air cooler in push/pull with no exhaust fan. They go into detail about the benefits of it there. I assume that's the theory he was basing the no rear exhaust on


----------



## wthenshaw

Well thorough tests need to be made before advising a member to hack a big hole into the back of his case


----------



## kpoeticg

There is alot of tests in that thread. It's more about positive pressure than push/pull. If you read through that whole thread, its done with alot of different casesr

There's more info here too but this one just has personal experiences i think http://www.overclock.net/t/1213036/nibbler-club-all-nibblers-welcome

Again i read all these a while ago after you put me on to positive pressure being better


----------



## wthenshaw

My one hour prime95 (blend test) results (ambient 27C)


----------



## kpoeticg

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/565007-guide-air-cooling-questions-answered-here.html#post7040970

Read the "CLEAR AIR FLOW" section. There's more info there too.

Anyway i gotta go babysit my 1 1/2 year old nephew. I'll be back around later after i put him to bed.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> My one hour prime95 (blend test) results (ambient 27C)


Thats a pretty good temp, whats your clock speed again? I did half an hour on a max of 46 before a core dropped


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Thats a pretty good temp, whats your clock speed again? I did half an hour on a max of 46 before a core dropped


UNSTABLE YOOO!

stock clocks @3.4







with this headroom I'm gonna push this thing though


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> UNSTABLE YOOO!
> 
> stock clocks @3.4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with this headroom I'm gonna push this thing though


It was fine a few weeks ago







PUSH IT NOW.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> It was fine a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUSH IT NOW.


CPU degrading







haha jk and Noooooooooo I'm watching family guy


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> CPU degrading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha jk and Noooooooooo I'm watching family guy


Probably is haha







Family guy sucks...PUSH ITTTTT


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Probably is haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family guy sucks...PUSH ITTTTT


You craaaazy man I love family guy hahaha.

I'll have a play tomorrow.

Maybe it's time our got an 8320


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You craaaazy man I love family guy hahaha.
> 
> I'll have a play tomorrow.
> 
> Maybe it's time our got an 8320


Order two, one for both of us and mail me one and i'll pay you back bit by bit.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Order two, one for both of us and mail me one and i'll pay you back bit by bit.


Ooooorrrrrrrr:you buy two 8350s and I pay YOU back bit by bit, I'm the broke student remember.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Ooooorrrrrrrr:you buy two 8350s and I pay YOU back bit by bit, I'm the broke student remember.


Students are rich everyone knows that.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Students are rich everyone knows that.


I wish


----------



## Buxty

Don't worry im poor too.


----------



## ajohnson30

Hey, toms hardware reviewed the HAF a few days ago. Was I the only one that noticed or do people just hate them?









http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/cooler-master-haf-xb-review,3559.html


----------



## nyk20z3

Hey Wthenshaw I work with a fellow Soldier from Yorkshire who spent 14 years in the British Army as an Infantryman.

He came to the United States for his wife and is now an Infantryman along side me in the U.S. Army,I have a ton of respect for him after he showed me how the British Army trains so with that said best regards to you and your build from me and SPC Smith.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Hey Wthenshaw I work with a fellow Soldier from Yorkshire who spent 14 years in the British Army as an Infantryman.
> 
> He came to the United States for his wife and is now an Infantryman along side me in the U.S. Army,I have a ton of respect for him after he showed me how the British Army trains so with that said best regards to you and your build from me and SPC Smith.


Such kind words Sir


----------



## Buxty

Managed to rig up a ghetto VRM cooling solution with an AMD fan







Plugged into PWM so it ramps up with the CPU socket temp woo!


----------



## CharFlo88

added my black braided cables! quality on the after picture looks a bit fuzzy, but looks better with the cables IMO.


----------



## CptAsian

Guys, I think I've gone insane. I'm almost certain I'm going to buy a 7990 and a Seasonic Platinum-1000 to go with it. Halp.


----------



## ihatelolcats

that's cool. selling your 7950?


----------



## Tom Sawyer

Hey all... been doing some tweaking on my rig (in the sig) and found this thread, great info!

One thing I've not found in the 460+ pages of posts (!) is what the recommended fan configuration is.
Currently it is set up with the H110i 140's (both stock, open to suggestions on good replacements there too) blowing out the front, just in a pull only config. I have a 120mm Scythe S-Flex blowing out the back. No 80's

Looking through the pics it looks like some have the fans pulling into the case through the front/radiator. Curious what your thoughts are on fan setup.
My temps have been fine... Prime95 100% stable... barely breaks 70c.

I was thinking about adding a 200mm to the top panel as well, blowing onto the board.. might not be bad that the front are blowing out in that case..?

TiA!


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> that's cool. selling your 7950?


I'd like to, but I'm not too sure where I could.


----------



## DMacmillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I'd like to, but I'm not too sure where I could.


I've been wondering the same thing, I have a 7950 and an Asus M5A99FX Pro collecting dust.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMacmillan*
> 
> I've been wondering the same thing, I have a 7950 and an Asus M5A99FX Pro collecting dust.


I'd take that motherboard of your hands.


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Sawyer*
> 
> Hey all... been doing some tweaking on my rig (in the sig) and found this thread, great info!
> 
> One thing I've not found in the 460+ pages of posts (!) is what the recommended fan configuration is.
> Currently it is set up with the H110i 140's (both stock, open to suggestions on good replacements there too) blowing out the front, just in a pull only config. I have a 120mm Scythe S-Flex blowing out the back. No 80's
> 
> Looking through the pics it looks like some have the fans pulling into the case through the front/radiator. Curious what your thoughts are on fan setup.
> My temps have been fine... Prime95 100% stable... barely breaks 70c.
> 
> I was thinking about adding a 200mm to the top panel as well, blowing onto the board.. might not be bad that the front are blowing out in that case..?
> 
> TiA!


I have a my custom loop radiator in the front, in a push/pull configuration, and two 80mm with dust filters drawing air into the case, a 120mm exhaust in the rear, and a 200 mm exhaust on the top. I like that set up. It seems to create at least a little bit of positive pressure in the bottom to draw up some of the hot air from the drives and such and the 200 mm exhaust on the top works really well for pulling hot air off the VGA card.


----------



## wthenshaw

Here's my ghetto vrm cooling. ~7000rpm 40mm fan


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMacmillan*
> 
> I've been wondering the same thing, I have a 7950 and an Asus M5A99FX Pro collecting dust.


I'd be happy to take them off you









Doesn't that 40mm fan make hella noise?


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Sawyer*
> 
> Hey all... been doing some tweaking on my rig (in the sig) and found this thread, great info!
> 
> One thing I've not found in the 460+ pages of posts (!) is what the recommended fan configuration is.
> Currently it is set up with the H110i 140's (both stock, open to suggestions on good replacements there too) blowing out the front, just in a pull only config. I have a 120mm Scythe S-Flex blowing out the back. No 80's
> 
> Looking through the pics it looks like some have the fans pulling into the case through the front/radiator. Curious what your thoughts are on fan setup.
> My temps have been fine... Prime95 100% stable... barely breaks 70c.
> 
> I was thinking about adding a 200mm to the top panel as well, blowing onto the board.. might not be bad that the front are blowing out in that case..?
> 
> TiA!


you didnt read close enough then







it has been discussed a few times, also ppl sharing how they setup their build etc..

Anyways
I would do the 2 front fans as intake to take advantage of the filters and the somewhat cooler air, the back 120 exhaust, loose the top and change for window / mod a window, or if not a window guy, I would make the top fan exhaust so dust doesn't get sucked in (dust likes coming from above..) the top fan has proven to give little to none temp gains..

but it is up to you.. there wont be a major difference in cooling depending on fan orientation,
good luck!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I'd be happy to take them off you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't that 40mm fan make hella noise?


Heeellllll yeaaaaaaah! I'll run it at 5v tonight when I make a cable for it

Before I would burn my fingers touching the vrm heatsink and now it's just warm


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Heeellllll yeaaaaaaah! I'll run it at 5v tonight when I make a cable for it
> 
> Before I would burn my fingers touching the vrm heatsink and now it's just warm


Mine starting burning me too *insert lots of swearing here* I got mine on 4-pin so i just set up a custom fan curve for it







Are you gonna DIY i resistor in there or somethink?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Mine starting burning me too *insert lots of swearing here* I got mine on 4-pin so i just set up a custom fan curve for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you gonna DIY i resistor in there or somethink?


Probably just wire it into a 5v Molex


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Probably just wire it into a 5v Molex


I just ate a big bag of crisps for breakfast now i feel fat.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I just ate a big bag of crisps for breakfast now i feel fat.












I just had a full English breakfast (for my dinner) cooked by myself haha


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a full English breakfast cooked by myself haha


Ewwww


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Ewwww


Get out.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Get out.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*


Quick question, say if you have you fans plugged into the cpu block and set on low. When you power on your pc do they spun at like full power and gradually slow down over about 10/15 seconds?


----------



## Tom Sawyer

Thanks for the reply on the fan orientation, makes sense to have it pulling in from the front. I bought the entire rig from the original owner so it came that way, but powering down now to flip the fronts after this post. I would really like to get a clear top, looks great and seals things up a bit too... Is the Coolermaster site the best place to buy that?

Also, my setup is missing the SATA backplane for the x dock setup. Item is not available at CM website. Any ideas on where to find one of those?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Sawyer*
> 
> Thanks for the reply on the fan orientation, makes sense to have it pulling in from the front. I bought the entire rig from the original owner so it came that way, but powering down now to flip the fronts after this post. I would really like to get a clear top, looks great and seals things up a bit too... Is the Coolermaster site the best place to buy that?
> 
> Also, my setup is missing the SATA backplane for the x dock setup. Item is not available at CM website. Any ideas on where to find one of those?


Do you mean the hot swap pcb?


----------



## GaMbi2004

Dont know about the hot swap PCB.. I pulled mine out (dont need it) cause I heard something about it being faulty or something..
CM should have them.. they shipped quite a few to ppl with failing PCBs so you should be able to get your hands on one..

as for the window.. dont know where it is best / cheapest to buy.. but I will suggest making your own if you got the tools. it will cost you about the same and looks MUCH better! + the plexi CM use is bull****.. it scratches if you look hard enough at it









Take a look at my build log if you wanna see how a home made window can end up looking for this case


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quick question, say if you have you fans plugged into the cpu block and set on low. When you power on your pc do they spun at like full power and gradually slow down over about 10/15 seconds?


Yeah sounds like someone's switched on a Concorde in my room.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Yeah sounds like someone's switched on a Concorde in my room.


Not just mine then, good to know


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Not just mine then, good to know


Also sometimes the fan speed controller takes an age to ramp the speed up slowly. Somehow though the fans have gotten quieter since i got them.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Also sometimes the fan speed controller takes an age to ramp the speed up slowly. Somehow though the fans have gotten quieter since i got them.


Bearings settling in?


----------



## Tom Sawyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Dont know about the hot swap PCB.. I pulled mine out (dont need it) cause I heard something about it being faulty or something..
> CM should have them.. they shipped quite a few to ppl with failing PCBs so you should be able to get your hands on one..
> 
> as for the window.. dont know where it is best / cheapest to buy.. but I will suggest making your own if you got the tools. it will cost you about the same and looks MUCH better! + the plexi CM use is bull****.. it scratches if you look hard enough at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at my build log if you wanna see how a home made window can end up looking for this case


Back up after swapping the fans... really scratching my head as to why they would have built it pulling out.. my cpu temps actually did fall... and now I'm bringing a more normal airflow with every other system I've ever built over the years... cool air in the front... exhaust out the back. It's definitely less noise and the fans are running at a bit lower rpm. Go figure.

Good looking build and the window looks awesome, nice to get rid of the hump on the top panel too I think. Maybe I'll go that direction with it then and just do my own window.

Thanks!


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Bearings settling in?


Yeah could be.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Yeah could be.


Seems likely


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Seems likely


Its laughable how people always told me "hurr closed-loop water is noisier than your Hyper 212" and even on full load it stays cooler and totally silent. I cannot hear it


----------



## Tom Sawyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Do you mean the hot swap pcb?


Yes... that's the one. It is on the CM store, but not available for ordering...

I'm going to call them up, probably removed due to the issues with the original design, I'm guessing they are replacing them for people.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Sawyer*
> 
> Yes... that's the one. It is on the CM store, but not available for ordering...
> 
> I'm going to call them up, probably removed due to the issues with the original design, I'm guessing they are replacing them for people.


If you need a replacement, hit CM up with a tweet, mine failed and they sent me another free of charge.


----------



## Buxty

oh wow mega post fail sorry guys


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Its laughable how people always told me "hurr closed-loop water is noisier than your Hyper 212" and even on full load it stays cooler and totally silent. I cannot hear it


If you can't hear a H100, you may want to have your ears checked.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> If you can't hear a H100, you may want to have your ears checked.


Well if you have it on its highest settings then yes its damn loud, but i cannot hear it even though its on my desk less than half a metre from my head when its on low.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Well if you have it on its highest settings then yes its damn loud, but i cannot hear it even though its on my desk less than half a metre from my head when its on low.


I can hear mine on low settings, have you used corsair link or something


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Well if you have it on its highest settings then yes its damn loud, but i cannot hear it even though its on my desk less than half a metre from my head when its on low.


Maybe you are just less sensitive to noise.
Put that thing on any setting and I will find it horribly loud, apart from during gaming with a headset.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Maybe you are just less sensitive to noise.
> Put that thing on any setting and I will find it horribly loud, apart from during gaming with a headset.


I promise you im not less sensitive, i get annoyed when i hear my Tahiti LE fans spin up slightly. I love me a silent rig.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I can hear mine on low settings, have you used corsair link or something


Nope just stock pushing, CM Blademasters pulling in and i seriously cannot hear it.


----------



## vaporizer

did some work to my case this weekend. here are some pics. it still needs some work like and a couple of parts i have ordered, but it's about 90% done for now. i hope to upgrade the rads to all alphacool one day(240's), but the swiftech ones will do for now. SSD will be my next hardware purchase so i can get rid of the external HDD cage. i will put one of my Monsta 480's externally soon. i have QDC's installed so i can add one no problem(after the pump) and then unhook it when i need to travel with it and just run on the internal rads.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Sawyer*
> 
> Back up after swapping the fans... really scratching my head as to why they would have built it pulling out.. my cpu temps actually did fall... and now I'm bringing a more normal airflow with every other system I've ever built over the years... cool air in the front... exhaust out the back. It's definitely less noise and the fans are running at a bit lower rpm. Go figure.
> 
> Good looking build and the window looks awesome, nice to get rid of the hump on the top panel too I think. Maybe I'll go that direction with it then and just do my own window.
> 
> Thanks!


Nice ^^ good setup! Im having a hard time understanding why they would use them as exhaust as well :S

thx for the kind words







yea.. getting rid of the hump is awesome! its only there to support higher air coolers / fan in the top, witch is not a problem with W/C








Feel free to leave a comment in the log! I got next to no activity in it -_- even though I have updated frequently after I started it..


----------



## DMacmillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> did some work to my case this weekend. here are some pics. it still needs some work like and a couple of parts i have ordered, but it's about 90% done for now. i hope to upgrade the rads to all alphacool one day(240's), but the swiftech ones will do for now. SSD will be my next hardware purchase so i can get rid of the external HDD cage. i will put one of my Monsta 480's externally soon. i have QDC's installed so i can add one no problem(after the pump) and then unhook it when i need to travel with it and just run on the internal rads.


Damn thats a beautiful looking rig, you gonna put anything in the two empty slots on the bottom?

And the trouble is shipping those parts over the large pond between us is quite pricey wthenshaw and Buxty


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMacmillan*
> 
> Damn thats a beautiful looking rig, you gonna put anything in the two empty slots on the bottom?
> 
> And the trouble is shipping those parts over the large pond between us is quite pricey wthenshaw and Buxty


Daaang. I forget these things.


----------



## DMacmillan

Its quite brutal, I sent a PSU to my friend in Cheshire a couple months ago I had to pay 100$ on my end and he had to pay $80 customs. It was a corsair gs800 so a new one could have been bought for the prices


----------



## GaMbi2004

I agree with DMacmillan !! ^^


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMacmillan*
> 
> Its quite brutal, I sent a PSU to my friend in Cheshire a couple months ago I had to pay 100$ on my end and he had to pay $80 customs. It was a corsair gs800 so a new one could have been bought for the prices ><


Damn, bet you weren't happy about that!


----------



## DMacmillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Damn, bet you weren't happy about that!


Certainly was dissapointing to find out he had to pay too. And id love to kno why my post is invisible


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> did some work to my case this weekend. here are some pics. it still needs some work like and a couple of parts i have ordered, but it's about 90% done for now. i hope to upgrade the rads to all alphacool one day(240's), but the swiftech ones will do for now. SSD will be my next hardware purchase so i can get rid of the external HDD cage. i will put one of my Monsta 480's externally soon. i have QDC's installed so i can add one no problem(after the pump) and then unhook it when i need to travel with it and just run on the internal rads.


amazing simple but amazing. what size of tubes are you using. im kinda new into costom loop still. but i gues bigger is better. I see 3 radiators in there are they push front, pull rear. and passive the one one the side? trying to do some mods my own. can think of any great mods yet but i thought about lifting it up allitler and make a ehm third floor haf xb case








trying to find some blue led fans that has enough focosed airflow for radiator. for now i have noctua. they perform well. but arnt pretty.


----------



## kpoeticg

Vaporizer, that looks absolutely beautiful!! I friggen love how you setup your res.

Ludvigsen, don't know if this helps you, but instead of trying to find fans that looked good AND had good static pressure, i decided to get Gentle Typhoons and Akasa Vipers and dye them myself and add LED's to em myself. Sounds complicated, but it's not really


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quick question, say if you have you fans plugged into the cpu block and set on low. When you power on your pc do they spun at like full power and gradually slow down over about 10/15 seconds?


I know at least for me it depends on where I have the CPU fan speed set, ie BIOS or OS software. If I set the fan speed via the OS software and leave the BIOS on default settings the fans hit 100% RPM until the os software can take over and slow them down. But if I set it via the BIOS the fans only ramp up for a few seconds or so until the BIOS takes over.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludka*
> 
> I know at least for me it depends on where I have the CPU fan speed set, ie BIOS or OS software. If I set the fan speed via the OS software and leave the BIOS on default settings the fans hit 100% RPM until the os software can take over and slow them down. But if I set it via the BIOS the fans only ramp up for a few seconds or so until the BIOS takes over.


I know all about bios controlled fans its more to do with the H100's built in controller,


----------



## Buxty

I mean i have seen guys over on the Corsair Hydro owners club pluggin all their fans into motherboard but im not sure how that would affect temps.


----------



## kpoeticg

Does anybody know if any of the D5 or DDC res tops will be problematic to mount on a horizontal res like alot of people do in the HAF XB. Right now I'm torn between a Apogee Drive II (MCP35x), Apogee Drive II + 2nd MCP35x on a res top, or a D5 on a res top. I definitely need to mount my res sideways with my setup. Any input would be helpful cuz i'm trying to checkout my shopping carts tonight so i can get all my stuff this week =)


----------



## ShaunB

So for the last couple days I have been thinking about a new rig and I have always liked the look and mobility of a "hometheater" type setup but the cases never seemed to do what I wanted.

I am looking at getting a Cooler Master HAF XB and using it for a multi-media PC....really just for gaming (FFXIV now that it is a real game) on the big screen and after being spoiled with playing on the PC for a last couple years I cannot go back to a console.

Considered build :

Cooler Master HAF XB
Asus Maximus VI Extreme Motherboard - ATX, Socket LGA1150, Intel Z87 Express Chipset
Intel Core i7-4770K Processor - Quad Core, 8MB L3 Cache, 3.5GHz
ASUS GeForce GTX TITAN Video Card - 6GB GDDR5
G.SKILL Trident X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2800
Corsair Hydro Series H100i Extreme Liquid/Water CPU Cooler - 2 x 120mm Fan
2x Samsung 840 Series MZ-7TD500BW 500GB Solid State Drive - SATA III
Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1000W Power

With me not knowing a lot about this case will these components fit ?

Most of the components I chose I have already in a Full Size tower and have been very happy with them.
Has there been much feedback on the CoolerMaster water cooler similar to Corsair's ?

The RAM could obviously be overkill but it might be used at some point in this PC's life.

Is there an FAQ on how to mod the case to put a window on the top like the gentleman's below ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*


----------



## ShaunB

found the window mod !










http://www.overclock.net/t/1359030/build-log-haswell-in-xb-first-w-c-loop-active/20#post_20607464


----------



## kpoeticg

Those components should all fit. I'm putting a RIVE in mine. A bunch of other people have too. Sascha gave a real detailed layout for doing the window mods maybe a month ago in this thread if you feel like searching it. It's been posted up a cpl times since then


----------



## ShaunB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Those components should all fit. I'm putting a RIVE in mine. A bunch of other people have too. Sascha gave a real detailed layout for doing the window mods maybe a month ago in this thread if you feel like searching it. It's been posted up a cpl times since then


Thank You, I was reading and it was suggested if you use full ATX board you might not be able to use the full size video cards.

Also what is a "RIVE" ?

googled and couldn't find anything on it.

Rampage IV Extreme ?

ah crap, see what happens when you build a PC 2 years ago and you don't keep up on the new offerings, I thought 1150 was the newest and greatest but 2011 is the beast with 6 cores ?

What processor are you going with ?

Quad Channel Memory was something they were debating when I built my last rig, so I guess I need to read some comparisons.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, RIVE = Rampage IV Extreme =)

The video card size depends more on your fan setup. Most people don't have a problem. I'm not sure the size of the Titan, but your fan setup is where you'd run into an issue if there is an issue at all


----------



## ShaunB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah, RIVE = Rampage IV Extreme =)
> 
> The video card size depends more on your fan setup. Most people don't have a problem. I'm not sure the size of the Titan, but your fan setup is where you'd run into an issue if there is an issue at all


You waiting for Ivy-E ?


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaunB*
> 
> Thank You, I was reading and it was suggested if you use full ATX board you might not be able to use the full size video cards.
> 
> Also what is a "RIVE" ?
> 
> googled and couldn't find anything on it.
> 
> Rampage IV Extreme ?
> 
> ah crap, see what happens when you build a PC 2 years ago and you don't keep up on the new offerings, I thought 1150 was the newest and greatest but 2011 is the beast with 6 cores ?
> 
> What processor are you going with ?
> 
> Quad Channel Memory was something they were debating when I built my last rig, so I guess I need to read some comparisons.


By full at do you mean E-Atx (extended-Atx) or just an Atx board? Either way it will all still fit...you could go with a ati 7990 for ~$700 or even sli 770's for ~$900.....lastly 1150 is the newest


----------



## ShaunB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> By full at do you mean E-Atx (extended-Atx) or just an Atx board? Either way it will all still fit...you could go with a ati 7990 for ~$700 or even sli 770's for ~$900.....lastly 1150 is the newest


Yea I meant just ATX, I'm torn now in deciding if I want to go Ivy-E or just Ivy

this crap drives me crazy....I have always wanted a Asus TUF board and been looking at reviews on them after seeing a pretty ****ty review on the 2011 ROG board. I have owned several ASUS boards and most have been ROG with nothing but success from them.

I like the military type theme on the TUF boards but cannot see if I will lose any Overclocking or performance compared to ROG.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23

Finished and Tested Amplifier section.. all working fine.



http://www.overclock.net/t/1412935/case-mod-haf-7-1-amp/20#post_20683678


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaunB*
> 
> You waiting for Ivy-E ?


Yeah, I actually just ordered my RIVE like an hour ago. I'm waiting for IB-E though for my CPU. I'm gonna get a 4930k.

As far as I know the RIVE is pretty solid, but i've never owned a 2011 board. If you're looking for an alternative, you might wanna check out the new EVGA x79 Dark. Don't take that as a recommendation cuz it's still too new to know if EVGA stepped up it's game, but the reviews seem good so far and it's built for IB-E

If you're thinking of going just IVY and not IB-E, you might as well get the newest and go Haswell.


----------



## ShaunB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah, I actually just ordered my RIVE like an hour ago. I'm waiting for IB-E though for my CPU. I'm gonna get a 4930k.
> 
> As far as I know the RIVE is pretty solid, but i've never owned a 2011 board. If you're looking for an alternative, you might wanna check out the new EVGA x79 Dark. Don't take that as a recommendation cuz it's still too new to know if EVGA stepped up it's game, but the reviews seem good so far and it's built for IB-E
> 
> If you're thinking of going just IVY and not IB-E, you might as well get the newest and go Haswell.


I have always wanted an E version, for me it is just down to ROG board that I have always bought or the TUF board, just to mix it up.

Does anyone know if the E-ATX boards can use the Corsair H100 radiator on the front of the case with the Titan video card ?

ATX looks to be an inch smaller and could be what I need to use if wanting to put H100 in front vent


----------



## aludka

I've never used one as I have read very mixed reviews of it. Some love it some don't.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaunB*
> 
> I have always wanted an E version, for me it is just down to ROG board that I have always bought or the TUF board, just to mix it up.
> 
> Does anyone know if the E-ATX boards can use the Corsair H100 radiator on the front of the case with the Titan video card ?
> 
> ATX looks to be an inch smaller and could be what I need to use if wanting to put H100 in front vent


Just keep in mind an Ivy Bridge is Socket 1155 and IB-E is socket 2011, so if get an E board you cant get a regular Ivy Bridge CPU with it. You'll have to get Sandy Bridge-E or Ivy Bridge-E.

You'll be fine with an h100. I don't know if you'll be able to do push/pull with it, some1 else could answer that. The rad will fit though on the inside with 2 fans on the outside for sure


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaunB*
> 
> I have always wanted an E version, for me it is just down to ROG board that I have always bought or the TUF board, just to mix it up.
> 
> Does anyone know if the E-ATX boards can use the Corsair H100 radiator on the front of the case with the Titan video card ?
> 
> ATX looks to be an inch smaller and could be what I need to use if wanting to put H100 in front vent


The motherboard doesn't affect the cpu cooler allowed. It all comes down go your gpu.

Just took this for you. Push/pull h100 with standard 25mm fans either side allows you have up to an 11 inch card.


----------



## kpoeticg

I thought i saw a post on here back before i was caught up enough to participate, that E-ATX boards closed in the space a little bit for fans/rads. I don't remember how much but i thought it could be possible to affect it with a rad + push/pull

Maybe it was a thicker rad from the post i'm thinking of...


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I thought i saw a post on here back before i was caught up enough to participate, that E-ATX boards closed in the space a little bit for fans/rads. I don't remember how much but i thought it could be possible to affect it with a rad + push/pull
> 
> Maybe it was a thicker rad from the post i'm thinking of...


The board passes under the rad, unless maybe it was a 280 I don't think there will be an issue


----------



## speedytech7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Sawyer*
> 
> Hey all... been doing some tweaking on my rig (in the sig) and found this thread, great info!
> 
> One thing I've not found in the 460+ pages of posts (!) is what the recommended fan configuration is.
> Currently it is set up with the H110i 140's (both stock, open to suggestions on good replacements there too) blowing out the front, just in a pull only config. I have a 120mm Scythe S-Flex blowing out the back. No 80's
> 
> Looking through the pics it looks like some have the fans pulling into the case through the front/radiator. Curious what your thoughts are on fan setup.
> My temps have been fine... Prime95 100% stable... barely breaks 70c.
> 
> I was thinking about adding a 200mm to the top panel as well, blowing onto the board.. might not be bad that the front are blowing out in that case..?
> 
> TiA!


Well, since nobody else has said it yet.... Welcome to OCN! Also, I find it strange that your PC came with the front fans as exhaust. Enjoy the new HAF XB and our wonderful HAF XB Club!


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> The board passes under the rad, unless maybe it was a 280 I don't think there will be an issue


I take your word for it. You're usually/always right about these things =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedytech7*
> 
> Well, since nobody else has said it yet.... Welcome to OCN! Also, I find it strange that your PC came with the front fans as exhaust. Enjoy the new HAF XB and our wonderful HAF XB Club!


+1 Welcome to OCN!!!

I know this is a bit off topic, but I'm having trouble finding a picture of one in action. Does anybody have any idea if the EK Plexi Full Block for the RIVE, well if the fluid travels through the entire plexi area or just the 2 canals you can see through it? I have one in my shopping cart, but i don't like the way the copper shows through the plexi and i'd rather not add nickel to my loop just to make it look better. I've done my own searches but haven't found a pic of one filled with fluid...

Again, sorry for breaking topic with that. I've asked in the Rampage IV Club too, I'm just really trying to press checkout on this shopping cart and i really want this build to look as perfect as i can make it


----------



## Pandora's Box

Nothing too fancy:


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I take your word for it. You're usually/always right about these things =)


Let's not get too excited, I try my best









Just going back to eATX and whether it will fit, this photo clearly shows the motherboard will stop just before it gets to the front fans, but would fit underneath regardless. Don't confuse that the motherboard shown is ATX, this photo is to show clearance of the motherboard tray which an eATX motherboard fills


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMacmillan*
> 
> *Damn thats a beautiful looking rig, you gonna put anything in the two empty slots on the bottom?*
> 
> And the trouble is shipping those parts over the large pond between us is quite pricey wthenshaw and Buxty


gonna put two more 5.25 covers there. i have them on order from the CM store. i had to buy the whole front panel to get them, but oh well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludvigsen08*
> 
> amazing simple but amazing. what size of tubes are you using. im kinda new into costom loop still. but i gues bigger is better. I see 3 radiators in there are they push front, pull rear. and passive the one one the side? trying to do some mods my own. can think of any great mods yet but i thought about lifting it up allitler and make a ehm third floor haf xb case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to find some blue led fans that has enough focosed airflow for radiator. for now i have noctua. they perform well. but arnt pretty.


tubing is 1/2" x 3/4". i would have liked to see 3/8"x 5/8", but i only have fittings for what i installed and since i want to do acrylic, i didn't but new fittings and will wait until i can do the hard tubes.

front rad is in push, back rad is pull, bottom rad is in push/pull(for now). i wish to replace the front and bottom rads with alphacool ones down the road.

cougar makes a pretty good "focused" fan with blue led's. i might get some cougars or spectre pro's when i replace the rads.


----------



## kpoeticg

Vaporizer, check your PM


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Nothing too fancy:


_*WELCOME TO THE CLUB!*_ I have added your name linked to your XB in the op, thanks for sharing!


----------



## DMacmillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> gonna put two more 5.25 covers there. i have them on order from the CM store. i had to buy the whole front panel to get them, but oh well.


That's lame, should it come to it know I have a spare one i can ship yeah.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Vaporizer, check your PM


back at ya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMacmillan*
> 
> That's lame, should it come to it know I have a spare one i can ship yeah.


no worries. the panel will give me an extra to play with as i am not 100% happy with my current one. i might put clear acrylic where the drive bays are to show of the rad once i get a rad that is worthy of showing. i will have to reroute some cables and wires though, and that is the part i hate the most. thanks for the offer.







beer is on me if you are in vegas anytime(and you are old enough for beer







)


----------



## docodine

just installed a couple of 80mm PWM fans to cool off the basement, working on some pics now that i've done some cable management


----------



## kpoeticg

Has anybody seen that UChannel on Frozen CPU that has a slit in it that holds the window and then a locking strip to hold it all in place? I'm thinking of trying it for my side window mods so maybe i wont have to cut out those little locking panels on the top and bottom. I was gonna order it tonight but it says it won't be in stock for 1-18 days and i needed to place my order tonight. If it comes in stock soon, I'm gonna give it a shot and post some picks

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3036/mol-02/Window_Rubber_MoldingWasher.html?tl=g42c217s338&id=TbuiEFUD&mv_pc=91854

I think it makes the window pop out a tiny bit instead of mounting on the inside...


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Has anybody seen that UChannel on Frozen CPU that has a slit in it that holds the window and then a locking strip to hold it all in place? I'm thinking of trying it for my side window mods so maybe i wont have to cut out those little locking panels on the top and bottom. I was gonna order it tonight but it says it won't be in stock for 1-18 days and i needed to place my order tonight. If it comes in stock soon, I'm gonna give it a shot and post some picks
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3036/mol-02/Window_Rubber_MoldingWasher.html?tl=g42c217s338&id=TbuiEFUD&mv_pc=91854
> 
> I think it makes the window pop out a tiny bit instead of mounting on the inside...


here is thinner molding.....
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_132_1014&products_id=1877


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah I actually have some of that molding already =) On the side window mods for the HAF XB, you have to cut off a cpl of the tabs that lock the side door in place. I'm wondering if that molding i linked to would make it so you don't have to cut the tabs off since it doesn't mount the plexi on the inside of the door.


----------



## Theudys

Hello guys,

New to the forum and just wanted to share my new build!!!






Build description:
-AMD 8350
-EVGA GTX 770 SC 2GB
-8GB g skill Sniper 1866
-Sabertooth 990FX Rev 2.0 mobo
-2 old HDD,saving to buy Samsung 840 EVO 250gb SSD

Hope to join the club and see many more awesome builds out there!!!


----------



## kpoeticg

Looking Good. Welcome to OCN! Thanks for the pics =)


----------



## nyk20z3

Any links to replacement windows in different colors like UV Green for the XB windowed panel ?


----------



## kpoeticg

You would have to make your own. FrozenCPU and Performance-PCs have different color plexi you could use to make your own

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g42/c509/s1352/list/p1/Window_Kits-DIY_Acrylic_Sheets-Modders_Acrylic-Page1.html?id=TbuiEFUD&mv_pc=93728

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=130_314

FrozenCPU's in N.Y so you'll get quicker delivery but Performance-PC's has the UV Green


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Any links to replacement windows in different colors like UV Green for the XB windowed panel ?


This is where I get 90% of my acrylic / plexi... Not sure if they have UV reactive though


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> This is where I get 90% of my acrylic / plexi... Not sure if they have UV reactive though


I think you forgot something =)


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I think you forgot something =)


SHHHHH..... Quiet....it was a test...you passed









Link


----------



## kpoeticg

LOL

Damn, wish i knew about that place when i ordered my plexi. Nice link!!

Dgeorge, this is an off topic question, but would there be any reason to use the Lutro0 Coreless Paracord, Stiff PET, and TELIOS PET in the same build? Like do the diameter's differ at all? I have a shopping cart ready to checkout with a bunch of Paracord and Sata PET. I have 50ft of Black Stiff PET, 50ft of Red Stiff PET, and 50ft of Black Telios Pet in the cart too cuz i don't know if they'll come in handy for any reason. I'm a n00b in this area and i don't wanna have to place extra orders so i'm trying to plan ahead...


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> LOL
> 
> Damn, wish i knew about that place when i ordered my plexi. Nice link!!
> 
> Dgeorge, this is an off topic question, but would there be any reason to use the Lutro0 Coreless Paracord, Stiff PET, and TELIOS PET in the same build? Like do the diameter's differ at all? I have a shopping cart ready to checkout with a bunch of Paracord and Sata PET. I have 50ft of Black Stiff PET, 50ft of Red Stiff PET, and 50ft of Black Telios Pet in the cart too cuz i don't know if they'll come in handy for any reason. I'm a n00b in this area and i don't wanna have to place extra orders so i'm trying to plan ahead...


Depends on if you are just sleeving cables as a hole or individually. I use 550 Paracord to sleeve individual cables regardless the gauge of the wire. Sata cables I use the Sata pet sleeve. If you mix and match the PET and Paracord it will look slightly awkward as PET is a plastic type material where Paracord is essentially shoe laces. Also when I sleeve cables I like consistency so I use the same Diameter Paracord for everything (except SATA cables)


----------



## kpoeticg

Well i plan on using the 550 paracord for all my individual cables, the Sata Pet for Sata cables and bundles. The reason I have the Stiff PET and Telios PET in the cart would be for bundling. I don't know if its all the same diameter or not. Like, for fans and LED's I'll probly prefer to use 1 sleeve instead of 2 or 3. Do you know if the Stiff or Telios would be better for that?

Also Cold Cathodes, Pump, other random little things that would look better with a single sleeve

I ordered the XSPC Photon 170 Res, so I'll have an LED goin into that. I ordered 2 white cold cathodes to put along the top window, 2 UV cold cathodes to put on the sides of mobo tray, LED's in a bunch of places, I'm doing custom LED's in all my front 140 Akasa Vipers, things like that. Would the 550 be sufficient for single sleeving that stuff? Or would Stiff or Telios be better?

I went with the Antec HCP-1300 Platinum for my PSU, I plan on sleeving the whole PSU with the 550, but i don't know for a fact that all the cables are gonna go straight end to end or if i'm gonna need to bundle any of those as well.... =P

Do you sleeve every single wire of all your fans and LED's with 550 paracord too then?


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Well i plan on using the 550 paracord for all my individual cables, the Sata Pet for Sata cables and bundles. The reason I have the Stiff PET and Telios PET in the cart would be for bundling. I don't know if its all the same diameter or not. Like, for fans and LED's I'll probly prefer to use 1 sleeve instead of 2 or 3. Do you know if the Stiff or Telios would be better for that?
> 
> Also Cold Cathodes, Pump, other random little things that would look better with a single sleeve
> 
> I ordered the XSPC Photon 170 Res, so I'll have an LED goin into that. I ordered 2 white cold cathodes to put along the top window, 2 UV cold cathodes to put on the sides of mobo tray, LED's in a bunch of places, I'm doing custom LED's in all my front 140 Akasa Vipers, things like that. Would the 550 be sufficient for single sleeving that stuff? Or would Stiff or Telios be better?
> 
> I went with the Antec HCP-1300 Platinum for my PSU, I plan on sleeving the whole PSU with the 550, but i don't know for a fact that all the cables are gonna go straight end to end or if i'm gonna need to bundle any of those as well.... =P
> 
> Do you sleeve every single wire of all your fans and LED's with 550 paracord too then?


Usually I can get a single strand of paracord to cover a fan wire either 3pin or 4pin. I just depin them from their connector, wrap some tape around the pins and feed it through the paracord


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Usually I can get a single strand of paracord to cover a fan wire either 3pin or 4pin. I just depin them from their connector, wrap some tape around the pins and feed it through the paracord


Thanx again brotha!! That's exactly what i needed to know

For anybody that's curious, the Antec HCP-1300 Platinum fits perfectly in the HAF XB with the factory PSU Bracket. I bought the Lian Li extended bracket and i don't even need it =)

Update: Today's Delivery



Here's some pics of the HCP-1300 Platinum attached...


----------



## OilCountry99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh_sharma23*
> 
> Little update.. in my case build.


I am assuming that you are using multichannel analog, but the curious guy in me wants to know, are those RCA leading to a soundcard that is mounted inside the box? An External mounted internally? Sorry if this is confusing, I may be missing a key part of your build, but it looks awesome!


----------



## kpoeticg

You need to check out some of the other pics of his build or the youtube video =). If you like what you see there, you're gonna LOVE what the inside looks like

Here's the link to His Build Log


----------



## OilCountry99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> You need to check out some of the other pics of his build or the youtube video =). If you like what you see there, you're gonna LOVE what the inside looks like
> 
> Here's the link to His Build Log


HOLY....expletive...expletive...wow wow wow.
Thanks for linking that up, I just decided now to scratch my whole build and start over. Unreal.

**Edit** I think I may have one of those amps lying around.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OilCountry99*
> 
> HOLY....expletive...expletive...wow wow wow.
> Thanks for linking that up, I just decided now to scratch my whole build and start over. Unreal.
> 
> **Edit** I think I may have one of those amps lying around.


Lol, yeah that's pretty impressive. I'm also a big fan of creative mods like that =)


----------



## rakesh_sharma23

Very happy to know that you guys liked my work..

Trying to give my best.. with very limited resources.
Hope that you all will keep loving my work as I update more.

Regards
Rakesh Sharma


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh_sharma23*
> 
> Hope that you all will keep loving my work as I update more.
> 
> Regards
> Rakesh Sharma


So do we =D


----------



## DreadyDK

Hey ppl.

Startet a little HAF XB mod some time ago, its on a Danish forum tho. U could allways just look at the pic









Check it out







"my first mod btw"

http://hwt.dk/Forum/327883/Projekt-HAF-XB--White--Paabegyndt


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> Hey ppl.
> 
> Startet a little HAF XB mod some time ago, its on a Danish forum tho. U could allways just look at the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "my first mod btw"
> 
> http://hwt.dk/Forum/327883/Projekt-HAF-XB--White--Paabegyndt


Hey, and welcome to the forums! That looks sick, especially for a first case mod! Awesome work.


----------



## Buxty

Anyone think its worth £44GBP for a OCZ RevoDrive 80GB PCIe SSD?


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Hey, and welcome to the forums! That looks sick, especially for a first case mod! Awesome work.


Thanks dude









Tbh i tryed making a 600T mod before this but did not complet that at all, so allmost my first mod


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> Hey ppl.
> 
> Startet a little HAF XB mod some time ago, its on a Danish forum tho. U could allways just look at the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "my first mod btw"
> 
> http://hwt.dk/Forum/327883/Projekt-HAF-XB--White--Paabegyndt


Thanks for sharing








That looks awesome! really some quality work there!









Ser satme godt ud! tjek min ud hvis du er interesseret.. den er i min signatur.

Oh yea, and welcome to OCN ^^ maybe "Copy" your build log over here with some fresh photos ?


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> Hey ppl.
> 
> Startet a little HAF XB mod some time ago, its on a Danish forum tho. U could allways just look at the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "my first mod btw"
> 
> http://hwt.dk/Forum/327883/Projekt-HAF-XB--White--Paabegyndt


holy sh..., that's exact the case, I would buy immediately, if it would be sold like this. the all white is just amazing. also the 360 rad area in the bottom is a good idea. If anytime, you don't need that case anymore, I would buy it from you (if then money is there). Great work.


----------



## kpoeticg

DreadyDK, GREAT MOD!!

2 questions, did u sandblast that? And did you use auto paint?


----------



## docodine

to those who have a fan on the roof of their case and a multi-GPU setup, was there a decent temperature improvement?

also, i'm seeing conflicting reports of which non-CM fans work on the stock roof mounting holes...

seems like the bitfenix spectre 230mm (non pro) model installs just fine, any warnings against it?

thanks


----------



## kpoeticg

I do not have a fan on the top of my case, so you can ignore this post if you want. But this has been discussed many times. And the improvement is negligible if there is one at all.


----------



## Buxty

I recently tried a CM Megaflow on the top of my case blowing in, then out to see if it would cool my Tahiti LE card that gets mighty hot under load (easily 85).

And no it made no difference, the only thing it did was prevent hot air building in the top of the case, which decent front fans should dissipate anyway.


----------



## docodine

my front fans are pulling in warm air from a rad though, might make some difference

i'll probably hold off anyway, would rather have a window

thanks for the replies


----------



## kpoeticg

Do you have a 120 mounted in the back? Alot of people here have rads with fans in the front being used as intake. As long as you have a 120 exhausting out the back, I still don't think a top fan will give u much or any improvement.

Can anybody save me from doing a bunch of thread searches and tell me what size reservoirs most people are using for horizontal mounting along the carrying handles? I got an XSPC Photon 170 that came in the mail today and it looks alot smaller than i thought it would when i hold it inside the case...

NVM. If i go any bigger, it'll start to interfere with my rear UT60 120 push/pull. As it is, I'm gonna have to off-center it to the front of the chassis a little bit


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks awesome! really some quality work there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ser satme godt ud! tjek min ud hvis du er interesseret.. den er i min signatur.
> 
> Oh yea, and welcome to OCN ^^ maybe "Copy" your build log over here with some fresh photos ?


Thanks alot mate!









Den ser nu osse rigtig fin ud din ejen spand









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> holy sh..., that's exact the case, I would buy immediately, if it would be sold like this. the all white is just amazing. also the 360 rad area in the bottom is a good idea. If anytime, you don't need that case anymore, I would buy it from you (if then money is there). Great work.


Thanks dude, i will keep that in mind. I found i hobby here that i really like, so maybe when this one is finish ill start something els....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> DreadyDK, GREAT MOD!!
> 
> 2 questions, did u sandblast that? And did you use auto paint?


Thanks......

Well no and no







first i got the part's dipped in acid so all the paint got off. Then it was powder coated RAL 9016 white. but when im finished with the modding of the front "Plastik" that's gonna be painted with auto paint.


----------



## kpoeticg

LOL.So you went full blown. I asked because it looks top quality. General hobby DIY'ers = Sandpaper + Krylon, Next step up is Sandblasting + AutoPaint w/wetsanding and clear coats, Chemical stripping and getting powder coated is the best you can do as far as i know. Good stuff. Keep up the quality modding


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaunB*
> 
> I have always wanted an E version, for me it is just down to ROG board that I have always bought or the TUF board, just to mix it up.
> 
> Does anyone know if the E-ATX boards can use the Corsair H100 radiator on the front of the case with the Titan video card ?
> 
> ATX looks to be an inch smaller and could be what I need to use if wanting to put H100 in front vent


Here's my new RIVE installed on the mobo tray, with all 4 Mobo Tray Thumbscrews in. I have 2 of my Akasa Viper 140's mounted on the inside of the case to give you perspective cuz they're 25mm thick. The caliper's going right from the very edge of my RIVE to the very edge of my fans.


So there's about 58mm between the edge of the RIVE & the front of the chassis. =)

Here's the full shot so you can get a visual of what it looks like.


----------



## wthenshaw

Are you getting WC blocks on that motherboard?


----------



## kpoeticg

I already have the EK Full Cover Acetal CSQ. I just put that together to take that pic cuz i remember he asked about that the other day.


----------



## kpoeticg

I wanted the Acrylic, but the copper shows through too much. The Nickel Acrylic looks alot better to me, but i didn't wanna add nickel to my loop. I'm pretty much full copper right now

Oops, I thought I hit edit before i typed again....

I already have the board sealed back up in the box lol. I'm a medium-heavy smoker, and it would just be sittin open bench style til i can get my 4930k. I don't have a 2011 CPU =P


----------



## vAi0-Dk

Nice, can u fit a 200mm in top with that h80i?
Im close to place a ordre, but need to know, if i can get a 200mm in top when my h80i is install rear.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vAi0-Dk*
> 
> Nice, can u fit a 200mm in top with that h80i?
> Im close to place a ordre, but need to know, if i can get a 200mm in top when my h80i is install rear.


At the very least you should have no problem fitting a slim 200mm. with the H80.

But the general consensus is the the roof fan does not provide any real benefit. A few people have actually reported worse performance with it than without. Likely due to more turbulence that screws up the front to back airflow.


----------



## kpoeticg

Not buying an h80 because a 200mm fan up top wouldn't fit would be a terrible idea. An h80 will help alot, while a 200mm fan will help little or none

wthenshaw, last night when you asked about the block, I'd been up all night. Here's some pics, I won't be installing it for a little bit

Edit: I mean, This Morning, when you asked about the block =P


----------



## vAi0-Dk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> At the very least you should have no problem fitting a slim 200mm. with the H80.
> 
> But the general consensus is the the roof fan does not provide any real benefit. A few people have actually reported worse performance with it than without. Likely due to more turbulence that screws up the front to back airflow.


Okay thanks.

I got 2 GTX760 and they push warm air up, and i just think it will me good to have a 200mm pulling the hot air away.


----------



## Gurba

Sorry if this is an old topic but 700+ pages is a bit too much to read. I'm considering this case but I need 4 3,5" drive bays. Has anybody modified the 2,5" rack?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gurba*
> 
> Sorry if this is an old topic but 700+ pages is a bit too much to read. I'm considering this case but I need 4 3,5" drive bays. Has anybody modified the 2,5" rack?


Quite a few people remove the 2.5 drive rack (its secured by screws, not rivets) and fit aftermarket drives racks or ones taken from other cases.

Maybe they can chime in with pictures or advice.


----------



## Gurba

Ok. Then I guess there's a possibility. Tnx.


----------



## Gurba

Maybe this can be installed.









http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=249&area=en


----------



## kpoeticg

Something like THIS should work. Or THIS. There's also a ton more options if you don't need both 5.25 bays. Like a Thermaltake Max 5 Duo for instance turns 1 5.25 bay into a 3.5 + 2.5 hotswap


----------



## Robilar

Can a Swiftech H220 be front mounted with push pull fans without clearance issues to the motherboard or GPU's?

I have a pair of 770's that are 11.5" long.


----------



## kpoeticg

Do you know how thick the rad is?

NVM, I looked it up, it's 29mm. As long as one set of fans is on the outside, between the chassis and front panel, it shouldn't be a problem. I'll take an exact measurement, hold on

I got 13 1/16 inches from the fan mounts with the tape measure pressed up against the PCI Vents. So basically, with a 29mm rad + a fan mounted inside the chassis, you have 10.5" to the PCI vents


----------



## Robilar

Much appreciated. Yes, I will have one set exterior and one set interior.

Currently my build looks like this:

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01284_zpsa7b4b179.jpg.html

I plan to go to a more robust cpu cooler and the H220 seems like the best option. Finding a case that can do push pull without serious modifications has been a bit of a trial.

You indicate it is 10.5" from PCI slot to clearance on the rad? My cards are 11.5" long so that may be an issue.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Can a Swiftech H220 be front mounted with push pull fans without clearance issues to the motherboard or GPU's?
> 
> I have a pair of 770's that are 11.5" long.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Do you know how thick the rad is?
> 
> NVM, I looked it up, it's 29mm. As long as one set of fans is on the outside, between the chassis and front panel, it shouldn't be a problem. I'll take an exact measurement, hold on
> 
> I got 13 1/16 inches from the fan mounts with the tape measure pressed up against the PCI Vents. So basically, with a 29mm rad + a fan mounted inside the chassis, you have 10.5" to the PCI vents


I measured the available space with my push pull h100 a few days ago and I got 11 inches, I'll measure again when I get home tonight, (another 12 hours yet) if someone else doesn't provide first.


----------



## kpoeticg

Well, like i said, I pressed the end of the tape measure against a closed PCI Slot Vent and pulled it through the front fan mount (Right now my case is empty again). Right at the spot where the tape measure passed through metal it was 13 1/16 inches which = 13.0625"

Actually I made a small error earlier. 1" = 25.4mm. I multiplied by 24.5, so......

13.0625 x 25.4 = 331.7875 - 54 (29 for rad, 25 for fan) = 277.7875 \ 25.4 = 10.936515748 LOLLL

So 11 inches. Sorry, I was in a rush earlier and mixed up the 25.4. I went to home depot and bought a bunch of stuff to build a flushing/filtration system for all my rads and been spending all night putting it all together.

11 inches to the inside wall of the closed PCI Vent. That might work, I dunno. You should dbl check the measurements in ur current setup from the inside of the case.


----------



## wthenshaw

Just thinking, do manufacturer given lengths including the length of the PCI bracket where the screws go in..? If they do then the card should squeeze in


----------



## Buxty

With my H100 fitted push/pull there is 11 inches of clearance from the back of the pull fans to the bracket where the GPU will screw into. If you needed to fit a 11.5" card in, you might get away with buying slimmer profile pull fans on the rear of the rad.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> With my H100 fitted push/pull there is 11 inches of clearance from the back of the pull fans to the bracket where the GPU will screw into. If you needed to fit a 11.5" card in, you might get away with buying slimmer profile pull fans on the rear of the rad.


I got there first Sammy


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I got there first Sammy


Just thought i'd double check


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, that's why i said to measure it himself from the inside of his case. If he measures from the inside of his PCI bracket to the end of the card, then he'll know for sure if it'll fit. Also there's always the option of using Scythe Slipstreams, or something similar for the inside fans and mix em with something better on the outside. I got 331.78 mm from the inside of the PCI Bracket to the metal where the rad would go. So should be easy enough to figure out with a tape measure.


----------



## spaniardunited

A very simplified illustration, but it should work and it's how I'm going to pull this off in my case. You won't get full push/pull, but you also don't have to modify anything. I have a different GPU but the same problem as you. I have attacked this from every angle and there's just not a perfect solution that I've found. This is the best solution I came up with.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23

Here is the main part of this mod....I have waited a lot.

It is 4.3 inch TFT LCD with Touch Screen.




This LCD will be installed at place of two hdd front bay















thanks.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah, that's why i said to measure it himself from the inside of his case. If he measures from the inside of his PCI bracket to the end of the card, then he'll know for sure if it'll fit. Also there's always the option of using Scythe Slipstreams, or something similar for the inside fans and mix em with something better on the outside. I got 331.78 mm from the inside of the PCI Bracket to the metal where the rad would go. So should be easy enough to figure out with a tape measure.


That would work except I am trying to determine the fitting "before" I buy the case. My other option is to go with the Corsair Air 540 (Which I am not crazy about given gpu cooling is limited with a rad at the front) or an NZXT Switch 810 which will fit a push pull rad up top without issue. Again, I am not crazy about it's GPU cooling though as I do not plan to watercool my video cards.


----------



## Buxty

I have split feelings about the Air 540 aside from the fact i already have the HAF XB. The 540 is nice, but i just feel like they've made it for water cooling first, air second. Also those holes in the bottom of the case if you remove the hot swap drives. If it helps the picture below is a measurement from up against the card mount to the fans, so basically no matter which card you have it'll have to secure using a mount the same as that.


----------



## wthenshaw

Buxty you need to sack that NZXT lighting and grab some SMD LED strips and make your case really light up


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Buxty you need to sack that NZXT lighting and grab some SMD LED strips and make your case really light up


SMD LED's? What make my own strips?


----------



## wthenshaw

You can buy this stuff http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/60cm-Car-Auto-Truck-White-30-SMD-LEDs-Flexible-Strip-Light-Lamp-Waterproof-/310710963667?pt=UK_CarsParts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item4857d10dd3 dirt cheap on ebay, get your self about what foot of it, solder the wires and hook it up to a molex. So much better than those measly 3mm Leds on the NZXT lighting. And cheaper.

Adhesive backed, sticks to the lip under the edge of the chassis where the panels are, so practically invisible too.

I just prefer the light to be visible but not the source


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You can buy this stuff http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/60cm-Car-Auto-Truck-White-30-SMD-LEDs-Flexible-Strip-Light-Lamp-Waterproof-/310710963667?pt=UK_CarsParts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item4857d10dd3 dirt cheap on ebay, get your self about what foot of it, solder the wires and hook it up to a molex. So much better than those measly 3mm Leds on the NZXT lighting. And cheaper.
> 
> Adhesive backed, sticks to the lip under the edge of the chassis where the panels are, so practically invisible too.
> 
> I just prefer the light to be visible but not the source


Good point, and that stupid NZXT PCIe panel sucks so many balls. For like less than three pounds thats like two feet and i'd just need, what one empty molex connector and to find out which way to wire it up?


----------



## kpoeticg

Do an amazon/ebay search for SMD 5050 RGB LEDs. Those r the ones people use a controller to change the color/blinking pattern/brightness. I bought an NZXT strip back in like may when i got my Noctua Fans. I'll probly never use either...


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Good point, and that stupid NZXT PCIe panel sucks so many balls. For like less than three pounds thats like two feet and i'd just need, what one empty molex connector and to find out which way to wire it up?


You wire it up to 12v (yellow wire, then a black)

How I set mine up, I only nought one foot and cut every three Leds and soldered wires, of you did two solid strips down each side and maybe even more in the front and back it would be even brighter

The front near the rad


Overview









off topic but I bought another two NES yesterday. I should be banned from spending money D: here is my collection so far. Think I should start selling them now


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh_sharma23*
> 
> Here is the main part of this mod....I have waited a lot.
> 
> It is 4.3 inch TFT LCD with Touch Screen.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This LCD will be installed at place of two hdd front bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.


Damn, some1 finally beat me to it. I've been plannin on a way to add an LCD Mod to this case since i bought it. I think i'm gonna do the mod with the Ipad 3 screen though. That's gonna be the last thing i do though, after i've modded/installed/bought everything else i need. Great Job!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> That would work except I am trying to determine the fitting "before" I buy the case. My other option is to go with the Corsair Air 540 (Which I am not crazy about given gpu cooling is limited with a rad at the front) or an NZXT Switch 810 which will fit a push pull rad up top without issue. Again, I am not crazy about it's GPU cooling though as I do not plan to watercool my video cards.


I understand that you're "considering" buying this case. But i don't think your GPU card will grow when you do =P. So if you take a tape measure right now and stick it in your "current" rig and stick the end up against the inside of one of your GPU card PCI brackets and measure to the end of the card, you can figure out what will work =) "If" you buy this case, you will have 331.78mm space from the inside of your cards GPU bracket to the very beginning of the case where you're rad will mount. Just keep in mind the H220 is 29mm thick and most fans are 25mm thick and you can figure it out. And like i said, Scythe Slipstreams (and I think Phobya makes a slim fan) are 15mm thick instead of 25. Good luck!!


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You wire it up to 12v (yellow wire, then a black)
> 
> How I set mine up, I only nought one foot and cut every three Leds and soldered wires, of you did two solid strips down each side and maybe even more in the front and back it would be even brighter


And they don't mind just being all cut up?


----------



## kpoeticg

No. Wire is wire. As long as you re-pin it right you'll be fine.


----------



## kpoeticg

I think 5050 RGB SMD LED's are meant to be used for cars too. That's why they come with a remote control and power inverter box

Actually most places that sell 5050's sell quick connect's for them so you don't have to rewire and solder/crimp. You just cut where the dotted lines are (like every 3 LED's) then push em into the quick connects and plug em into the inverter

Update: wthenshaw, I think you have a serious problem HAHAHAHA. Don't get me wrong, the orignal NES was the absolute shizzzzznit, but i couldn't even imagine what i would do with 3 nowadays except modding 2 of them for mitx boards and installing a nintendo emulator, and maybe trying to rewire 2 controllers into USB controllers =D


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## DMacmillan

If any of you are looking to buy a new gpu or mobo, I'm selling my old ones. 180$ shipped for my reference Sapphire Radeon 3gb 7950 and 60$ shipped for my Asus M5A99FX pro, or both for 200$.

Unfortunately It probably wouldn't be worth the shipping for people outside of north america but feel free to ask.

Thought i'd offer them up to this community before I post some adds for them.


----------



## DMacmillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> man... that's a girrrls car!


No wheres the bimma!?! that thing was gorgeous! Was that an old m1??


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> yeah I remember these though


HAHAHA, I bet you do.....


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## Echelon Helios

I thought I say hi to everyone on this forum. I did not even know there was a club for this case.

Right now I am in the process of building 2 HAF Lan Box computers


----------



## rakesh_sharma23

PC with two front Speakers.


Small Video of touch screen working. (Sorry for poor video quality)
will post more...










Hope you all have enjoyed the build.


----------



## kpoeticg

What's the res on that screen? 480x270? I was originally wanting to do a retractable draw style 6 inch screen when i bought this case. But that new Ipad 3 screen mod is freakin beautiful. I think it's 2560 x 1440. Only problem is it's like a 10 inch screen so it wouldn't work in a 5.25 bay. I'd have to find a way to mount it so it's not really visible when not in use. I have 45mm under my case cuz of the feet i did so i'm thinking of trying to figure out some way to make that work for me. Anyway, again, love the build.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23

TFT Supports 1024x768 and above resolution..
But have used Custom Resolution in Nvidia Control panel of 680x459 resolution.

PC and Amp all very silent.






When not playing any audio, I put my ear very close to speaker i can hear some noise..
After looking at the amp section again found that i have made few mistakes.

1. Should have used tightly twisted output cables..
2 I forgot to add Output Zobel Network circuit.

Will do them all soon


----------



## kpoeticg

A 4.3 inch screen with 720p?!?! Can you link me towards where you got it? 4.3's a little small for me be that's the best i've seen for a screen that size


----------



## rakesh_sharma23

Sure Sir...

http://www.ebay.in/itm/290946981923?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_4769wt_1163


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## rakesh_sharma23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> very nice my friend... now you can put some bhangra or Slayer heavy metal on there for a video


Sure i will post some videos with amp playing loud.....

Thanks


----------



## kpoeticg

Lol, that's exactly what i asked. It's 480x272 like i thought it was. Thanks anyway for the ink =).

Also, I know it's a weird/small thing to comment on in such a creative mod. But that's a hell of cut you did on the front panel, in the middle of the 2 3.5 slots. Very clean!!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I think 5050 RGB SMD LED's are meant to be used for cars too. That's why they come with a remote control and power inverter box
> 
> Actually most places that sell 5050's sell quick connect's for them so you don't have to rewire and solder/crimp. You just cut where the dotted lines are (like every 3 LED's) then push em into the quick connects and plug em into the inverter
> 
> Update: wthenshaw, I think you have a serious problem HAHAHAHA. Don't get me wrong, the orignal NES was the absolute shizzzzznit, but i couldn't even imagine what i would do with 3 nowadays except modding 2 of them for mitx boards and installing a nintendo emulator, and maybe trying to rewire 2 controllers into USB controllers =D


The Leds don't need an inverter, they run straight 12v,

I got the NES cause they sell like hotcakes on ebay being the height of retro right now, that whole pile in the picture amounts to just 25 pounds which I can make off just one console.


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## rakesh_sharma23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Lol, that's exactly what i asked. It's 480x272 like i thought it was. Thanks anyway for the ink =).
> 
> Also, I know it's a weird/small thing to comment on in such a creative mod. But that's a hell of cut you did on the front panel, in the middle of the 2 3.5 slots. Very clean!!


TFT have a display format of 480x272, but under windows mod minimum resolution is 1024 x 768 and you can go higher, but the text and icon become too small,, but video plays very fine.

My need was to make a touch screen Xonar DX control panel,, so that i can control all audio setting with touch only... So reduced the resolution in Nvidia Control panel and now have full control of audio on the touch screen ...


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> The Leds don't need an inverter, they run straight 12v,
> 
> I got the NES cause they sell like hotcakes on ebay being the height of retro right now, that whole pile in the picture amounts to just 25 pounds which I can make off just one console.


Alot of the 5050 RGB SMD LED's online that come with a remote control also come with an inverter box or maybe "inverter" is wrong, because they're made to run off a car battery i think. They come with some type of box. Or maybe it's to convert them to AC so you can plug em into the wall. I've only read a little about em in some forum posts and saw a cpl youtube videos. I thought about grabbing a roll of em. I know it's the type that you can cut and solder or buy quick connects.

That makes alot of sense now about the NES's. I didn't know people still bought those =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> http://www.lcdtft.com/search_result.asp?MANUFACTURER=LCD%20Modules&CATEGORY=LCD%20Monitors
> 
> 640X480
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for the link. I'm looking for at least 800x640 but that link has a nice selection. I've done alot of google searches looking for good places to get small lcd's and i never found that place. Thanx again


----------



## GaMbi2004

I recently changed from NXTZ to RGB strip myself, and the strip hides SO much better! No matter how low angle I go, I cant spot the light source!
With NXTZ the sources was always visible -_-
+ I got rid of that awful PCI bracket
+ a lot brighter (controllable brightness)
+ all the colors I would ever need












Sorry for the quality and the god awful music









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMacmillan*
> 
> If any of you are looking to buy a new gpu or mobo, I'm selling my old ones.


If I was you, I would go to OCN marketplace and read up on the rules.. I dont think you are allowed to post offers anywhere but the marketplace, also I dont think you have the rights to post there ether (yet)

Just a heads up


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> I couldn't find a 4in on that site, which I suppose would give a true 800x pix?
> 
> that's a 3.5in and a pretty nice package... there is another site I am looking for when I was looking at screens for the RV for a self install backup camera, we ended up getting a suction cup unit but I don't recall if that larger site I am thinking of had a great selection in touch-screen.
> 
> I'll find it...


I've found a bunch of sites that sell Lillyput monitors and similar. I'm just suprised i never came across that site you linked to. That seems like a good resource. A month or 2 ago I was on a heavy search for the right LCD to mod my case with. Since im doing a 100% fresh build I have alot of stuff I gotta order/mod i've gotten sidetracked on the LCD idea for a while. It's still hopefully in the future for my mod though. The tutorial i found to turn the ipad 3 screen into a modded monitor really peaked my interest. You can buy a replacement monitor for like 20 bux on ebay. The control board you need to do the mod is like 90 bux but you get a 2048 x 1536 retina display. Only problem is it's too big for my original plans for turning a 5.25 bay into a draw with a retractable screen like on casemodgod.com. If i can find a way to mount it underneath my chassis when it's not in use and make it not stick out like a sore thumb, it'll probly be the finishing touch i put on my mod. Usually CarPC sites are good resources for small lcd's. Amazon has some decent stuff too


----------



## DMacmillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> If I was you, I would go to OCN marketplace and read up on the rules.. I dont think you are allowed to post offers anywhere but the marketplace, also I dont think you have the rights to post there ether (yet)
> 
> Just a heads up


oooooops, thanks!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Hi all!

I'm planning to do a build with this case and I was just wondering if I can fit a XSPC EX240 Multiport radiator? Push/push pull?

Are there any other things I gotta look out for?

items to be used:
Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z
i5-2500k
Corsair Dominator 1600MHz
Corsair AX or HX (not sure yet)
gpu (not sure yet)
2x 120GB ssd
1x 320GB hdd
Swiftech MCP-35X










*edit: typos


----------



## kpoeticg

You mean push/pull? You have enough room for a set of fans between the case and the front panel. The EX looks like it's 35mm thick. So the answer is, Depends what GPU you get. It'll probly fit. There's 13 inches for a gpu in the haf xb. But 13 inches means no fans or rads on the inside. The GPU size is the biggest deciding factor in how many/thick rads and fans you can fit up front. Most GPU's are around 10-11 inches. If you get one closer to 10, you'll have enough room. If you get one closer to 11, it probly won't


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> I'm planning to do a build with this case and I was just wondering if I can fit a XSPC EX240 Multiport radiator? Push/push?
> 
> Are there any other things I gotta look out for?
> 
> items to be used:
> Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z
> i5-2500k
> Corsair Dominator 1600MHz
> Corsair AX or HX (not sure yet)
> gpu (not sure yet)
> 2x 120GB ssd
> 1x 320GB hdd
> Swiftech MCP-35X


Did a quick measurement.
My GPU is 268mm long and I have one set of fans on the inside (25mm.). With that I have right around 38mm. to spare.

So with a 35mm. rad and puch/pull, you should be able to fit a GPU up to 270mm. and still have 1mm. to spare, which is plenty.


----------



## Echelon Helios

Well I finally got all my parts for my 2nd build...

1st build I transferred all from my CM Storm case to my HAF XB case

specs: of 1st build
- HAF XB case
- Rampage IV formula mobo
- Intel i7 3930k o/c @ 4.7 GHz
- Corsair H80i water cooler
- Kingston HyperX ram 16 gigs 1600MHz o/c to 1833MHz 9-9-9-24
- 2 Asus GTX 680 (4 gig each) in SLI
- Intel series 510 SSD (250gig each) in Raid 0
- Corsair AX1200 psu

2nd build have all parts not put together yet. More of a fall/winter project when I am off work...

- HAF XB case
- Rampage IV Extreme mobo
- Intel i7 3970X Extreme
- Corsair H110 water cooler
- Patriot Viper 1600MHz Ram (8 x 8 gigs) total of 64 gigs
- 2 Asus GTX Titan gpu's ( will be in SLI config)
- 2 Intel 520 series SSD 480gigs ( will be in Raid 0 )
- Corsair AX1200i Psu

Also if someone can tell me how to post pics I will


----------



## GaMbi2004

Looks like a sick machine that winter project!
Plz post pics









When in reply window: Push "Image" in the top-> then "upload files..." or if you already have the pics on the Internet somewhere, use "an image URL" and you should be good to go!

Are you building for others? or private projects?


----------



## Echelon Helios

Thank you for the tip on the photo uploads.

These 2 computers are private projects for me. The 2nd spec one will more likely be a benchmarking...


----------



## GaMbi2004

Ok.. So this is where im at in my project:

(follow build log in sig for more pics)

The back of my GPU is black, but still not too happy with all the stickers n' ****.
So I started looking for a good looking backplate. But almost ALL of them has some text on them that is written to face the right way in a normal case, but since this is a "standing" card, the text would be upside down (and that is why this is not off topic, hehe)
So I decided to make a costume backplate!
Anyone had a go at this? I cant seam to find too many posts about it on the forum. Im looking for pointers / ideas for this.
Im thinking, a 1-2mm plexi plate in black and covered with a printable self adhesive label.

Im probably gonna make a few







definitly one with OCN + logo, and maybe something like this:

the same dragon as on my mobo.
Im open for other design ideas!

Also, my GPU never gets more than about 50C degrees after hours of gaming, so would I need to cut vent holes in the plate? it will stand 2-3mm out from the back, due to screws, chips and soldering.

Thoughts?


----------



## Scullz

This is mine.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scullz*
> 
> This is mine.


How long has it been up and running and what dye you using?


----------



## Scullz

Its been running for a couple of months; the dye is in the parts description.

Mayhem's Pastel white.

GFX 19-22C idle 29-32 load... CPU 32C idle 39C load (valley)


----------



## Scullz

GFX actually doesn't go pass 26-29 max settings on video games; it only really hits 32 with valley benchmark. I think this is true for BF3 maxed as well 1920x1080.

In any case however, these are ridiculous temps w plenty of room to OC


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scullz*
> 
> Its been running for a couple of months; the dye is in the parts description.
> 
> Mayhem's Pastel white.
> 
> GFX 19-22C idle 29-32 load... CPU 32C idle 39C load (valley)


Had any problems with clogging? My mayhem's clogged my CPU block after about two months...


----------



## kpoeticg

Gambi, I'm pretty sure Wermad made custom Plexi backplates for 4 Nvidia GPU's in one of his build logs. I think maybe it's his Greenzilla log. Reading through it should help you sort it out


----------



## Scullz

No problems so far; I hope mine doesn't clogg. I did much research prior to building and convinced myself through testimonies that those things don't tend to happened.

I cleaned all rads and pump prior to final build, hard-shake rads as well to get manufacturing gunk out. Then leak testing; also did not put any additives in as pastel Mayhem indicated NOT to add anything as it is already included.

So, I did not get coils or silver etc...


----------



## Scullz

Also, how would I be made aware of a clog? It is not like I regularly check the damn thing for noise (up close).. Unless I noticed my temps go up, I would never know. If that ever happened I would hope my MOBO would trip and self shut down for protection.

I am already paranoid enough running ALL fans through the BitFenix Recon fan controller... if that thing died or malfunctioned all fans would be shut off LOL


----------



## docodine

how do you like the SK hynix SSD? don't see many people going with those over samsung etc


----------



## Scullz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *docodine*
> 
> how do you like the SK hynix SSD? don't see many people going with those over samsung etc


I came from a mechanical so its night and day; windows boots up within 3-5 secs with 21 things running on startup. It is also immediately responsive while this happens...

I went with the SK bc of the color and elegance.


----------



## Echelon Helios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Looks like a sick machine that winter project!
> Plz post pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When in reply window: Push "Image" in the top-> then "upload files..." or if you already have the pics on the Internet somewhere, use "an image URL" and you should be good to go!
> 
> Are you building for others? or private projects?


here are some pics this is specs from 1st build






My up coming 2nd build for when I have time off work...






Ialso need a little help from this fourm... i want to get rid of the H110 water cooler and go with a custome one form frozencpu site.... which would be good to get for overclocking to the 5GHz range on the cpu.... Thanks


----------



## Buxty

To anyone who's bought SMD LED's, did you buy a proper molex connector and crimp the cables inside that or did you jury-rig something else? I wanna do it just im not sure i wanna just shove bare wires into a spare PSU cable


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scullz*
> 
> Also, how would I be made aware of a clog? It is not like I regularly check the damn thing for noise (up close).. Unless I noticed my temps go up, I would never know. If that ever happened I would hope my MOBO would trip and self shut down for protection.
> 
> I am already paranoid enough running ALL fans through the BitFenix Recon fan controller... if that thing died or malfunctioned all fans would be shut off LOL


My tell tale sign was a rushing water sound in my reservoir. About every 10-15 seconds water would purge into the reservoir as if it were getting backed up, building pressure then releasing that pressure into the reservoir...so i disassembled my loop and sure enough the fins on my CPU block were gunked and sludged so now I have plain distilled and a kill coil...


----------



## Scullz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> My tell tale sign was a rushing water sound in my reservoir. About every 10-15 seconds water would purge into the reservoir as if it were getting backed up, building pressure then releasing that pressure into the reservoir...so i disassembled my loop and sure enough the fins on my CPU block were gunked and sludged so now I have plain distilled and a kill coil...


Ugh; I sure hope I don't have to put this puppy up for maintenance in a long time....Maybe I'll take a listen when I blow it with my shock-vak it is due for some de-dusting...


----------



## Scullz

Here is the link to my original build thread; with pictures.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1424087/haf-xb-watercooled


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> To anyone who's bought SMD LED's, did you buy a proper molex connector and crimp the cables inside that or did you jury-rig something else? I wanna do it just im not sure i wanna just shove bare wires into a spare PSU cable


Heh heh heh... GET A SOLDERING IRON. Lazy, make you're own cables.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Heh heh heh... GET A SOLDERING IRON. Lazy, make you're own cables.


Soldering is fun but i'd need to fork out for an iron :L did you feed the cable from the strip into a spare molex?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Soldering is fun but i'd need to fork out for an iron :L did you feed the cable from the strip into a spare molex?


£5 from your local hardware store Sammy!


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> £5 from your local hardware store Sammy!


Yeah not stores like that here


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Yeah not stores like that here


Mehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..........................


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> To anyone who's bought SMD LED's, did you buy a proper molex connector and crimp the cables inside that or did you jury-rig something else? I wanna do it just im not sure i wanna just shove bare wires into a spare PSU cable


DO NOT shove spare wires into a psu connection. Crimping's more common when you're making your own cables for a computer. One of the functions of a molex connector is making sure no short circuits happen between the pins. I'd definitely just crimp em into a Molex connector.

If you wanna cut the strips into shorter strips though, you'll either have to buy the quick connects or a soldering iron

I've never been to GB but any Home Depot or Lowe's type of store should have a cheap soldering gun like wthenshaw said. I've never been to a hardware store that didn't have a $10 Weller Soldering Iron.


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> LOL.So you went full blown. I asked because it looks top quality. General hobby DIY'ers = Sandpaper + Krylon, Next step up is Sandblasting + AutoPaint w/wetsanding and clear coats, Chemical stripping and getting powder coated is the best you can do as far as i know. Good stuff. Keep up the quality modding


Thanks a lot dude









But yeah im trying to build a good looking rig, i'we played lots of games ect over the last 10 years. Now i find it more fun to build the the pc, then using it


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, I've been using a laptop for as long as i can remember. This is my first casemod. Not only is it the best learning experience i've ever had. It IS tons of fun. I'm hoping to do alot more in the future


----------



## Buxty

I'll probably mess around with LED's at some point but i can't be bothered right now


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I'll probably mess around with LED's at some point but i can't be bothered right now


----------



## Buxty




----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*


Your post was invisible until I quoted it :s


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Your post was invisible until I quoted it :s


Delete System32 that'll sort it.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Delete System32 that'll sort it.


Okay brb


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Okay brb


Have you ever shopped with Aria PC?


----------



## y01p0w3r3d

what happened to the 1st post? all entrys/names got purged for the club....... I don't wanna be locked out of the haf stacker pre-order ( when its announced ) cause mine or others aren't listed.....


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## mavisky

Haf Stacker has already been announced on their site with a press release.

http://coolermaster-usa.com/news.php?year=2013&month=August&pr=4309&title=HAF%20Stacker%20Unveiled


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> oh Christ! please be an m-ATX replica of the XB (maybe without the plastic sides on the front or atleast smoothed)


It is no such thing.
Pretty much just a HAF X with a 2 smaller units (for WC, M-ITX or HDD's) slapped on the top and bottom. And it still has 5.25" bays all over the place. Come on CM. This is 2013. No one has use those bays for almost a decade.

It is basically a Caselabs MAGNUM STH10, but with the top and bottom sections removable. Not worth the hype.


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## kpoeticg

I like the idea of it. It's prettty much an Elite 120 Advanced attached to a HAF X. And you can buy it in different configs. I wish you could stack it different ways than just on top of each other though. Like PC Case Lego's =)


----------



## CharFlo88

Should I use the 200mm fan on the top of the case as an intake or exhaust fan?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharFlo88*
> 
> Should I use the 200mm fan on the top of the case as an intake or exhaust fan?


Neither


----------



## CharFlo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Neither


anyone else with a more intelligent answer?


----------



## damric

You could use it to help exhaust multiple graphics cards, or use it to help actively cool motherboard components.


----------



## ihatelolcats

you could use it as a personal fan


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharFlo88*
> 
> anyone else with a more intelligent answer?


The general consensus is that having the roof fan does pretty much nothing except produce more noise. A few people have even reported worse results with it than without.

I might also add that the answer you were given previously, was in no way unintelligent. It was in fact correct.

You could have asked for clarification without the insult.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharFlo88*
> 
> anyone else with a more intelligent answer?


You have no idea how many times this has been discussed in this thread. The 200mm fan doesn't help. It just takes up space and looks ugly. Exhaust or intake doesn't matter. You're temps won't improve.

If you absolutely "HAVE TO" put one in, probly exhaust would be better. But you're talking about like maybe half a degree improvement if you're lucky. It's more likely that there will be no difference except that you can't see inside your case anymore.


----------



## CptAsian

New GPU and PSU!







It's a tight squeeze.








Dat PSU clearance.


----------



## vAi0-Dk

what a nice gfx you got.









do a cfx.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vAi0-Dk*
> 
> what a nice gfx you got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do a cfx.


You mean quadfire? I'd need get a new PSU again...


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> You mean quadfire? I'd need get a new PSU again...


What wattage is the PSU you have?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> What wattage is the PSU you have?


A thousand, so I should have decent overclocking headroom once I get some better cooling for my CPU. With two 7990's, I'd need at least 1200W, no?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> A thousand, so I should have decent overclocking headroom once I get some better cooling for my CPU. With two 7990's, I'd need at least 1200W, no?


1000W will easily handle two 7990's. 750W-800W would probably do to be honest.

Most systems have very limited power needs. The only reason to get 1000W+ PSU's (unless running quad GPU's) is efficiency. Most PSU's are at their most efficient at around 50% load.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> 1000W will easily handle two 7990's. 750W-800W would probably do to be honest.
> 
> Most systems have very limited power needs. The only reason to get 1000W+ PSU's (unless running quad GPU's) is efficiency. Most PSU's are at their most efficient at around 50% load.


Huh, well that's really good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Buxty

As the HD7990 has two cores on one card wouldn't that mean he is technically running four GPU's? In any case AMD's site seems to think that 1000w is fine for Crossfiring that card.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> As the HD7990 has two cores on one card wouldn't that mean he is technically running four GPU's? In any case AMD's site seems to think that 1000w is fine for Crossfiring that card.


Yep, I read it wrong when I bought the card. With one 7990, which is two GPU's, you need at least 750 watts. When you have two 7990's (four GPU's in quadfire), you need 1000 watts. I thought you needed 1000 watts with just one card, because that's technically crossfire. I still needed a new PSU anyways, so that's fine (my old one was 650W).


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> As the HD7990 has two cores on one card wouldn't that mean he is technically running four GPU's?


Don't make the mistake of getting to fixated on such things. The only thing that matters is how many watts it draws. And based on that, his entire rig with two 7990's should not draw more than around 750W.

Pretty much all single GPU gaming rigs can easily get by with less than 500W. Hell, a high quality 400W would be enough for most.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Don't make the mistake of getting to fixated on such things. The only thing that matters is how many watts it draws. And based on that, his entire rig with two 7990's should not draw more than around 750W.
> 
> Pretty much all single GPU gaming rigs can easily get by with less than 500W. Hell, a high quality 400W would be enough for most.


I HIGHLY doubt you can manage two 7990s on 750 watt


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I HIGHLY doubt you can manage two 7990s on 750 watt


Play it smart don't under do it or get the bare necessities get some headroom for OC'ing if you want to later.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I HIGHLY doubt you can manage two 7990s on 750 watt


Doubt away. But it is possible.
Is it a good idea? No. Possible? Yes.

My point was that components don't draw nearly as much power as people think.
I have always advised having a PSU capable of supplying twice the wattage that your rig draws at load. But I have also always advised that you know WHY. Knowledge beats guessing every time.


----------



## DreadyDK

Bleeding the system !

Not that easy, with the way everything is mounted


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> Bleeding the system !
> 
> Not that easy, with the way everything is mounted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks sweet; I'm liking the color scheme. And that reminds me, what do you all think I should do about a CPU cooler? I was going to grab the NZXT Kraken X60, but I now realize that it won't fit by 2mm. According to the GPU dimensions and the supported GPU size on the CM website, I was supposed to have 2mm to spare. Either way, that's now out of the question. Do you think an NZXT Kraken X40 in push/pull would do well?


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> ATI has always brawn significantly more power haven't they?
> 
> Geforce GTX 780 - 250 Watts
> Radeon HD 7990 - 375 Watts


Well, that's not the greatest example, considering the 7990 is actually two GPU's in one. A better comparison would be the HD 7970 at 195 watts and the GTX 680 at 173 watts. Not too significant of a difference.


----------



## Buxty

And on the subject of getting PSU's as overkill i was always told for my current setup 550w would be fine but seeing as my power hungry 8120 blew a 450w already with a GTX660 fitted i decided that there isnt really such a thing as overkill usually as PSU;s aren't really the most expensive component, but could blow a lot of them if they failed.


----------



## kpoeticg

Just in case you decided to go big, the Antec HCP-1300 Platinum fits perfectly in the HAF XB. It has 4 12v rails too, so u don't need to worry as much about blowing things


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Just in case you decided to go big, the Antec HCP-1300 Platinum fits perfectly in the HAF XB. It has 4 12v rails too, so u don't need to worry as much about blowing things


you don't want many 12v rails you want single 12v rails.


----------



## kpoeticg

I don't know, i prefer more than 1 rail for sure. I'm new to modding, soldering, sleeving, and wiring. Multiple rails is definitely better for me.

It's ALOT easier to blow components with a single rail

Really, the only difference between single and multiple rails is the extra rails make it alot more difficult to destroy your components if you overload a 12v rail

Another thing i like about the Antec HCP's is if you decided to just get 1000w and see if it's enough, and it isn't, they have a link function on them so you could buy another small HCP and use 2

For instance, like the way that people were sticking the Molex in upside down on the Hotswap PCB when the case first came out. With a single rail 1300w PSU that could destroy any number of components. With multiple rails, chances are your PSU will just shut off


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I don't know, i prefer more than 1 rail for sure. I'm new to modding, soldering, sleeving, and wiring. Multiple rails is definitely better for me.
> 
> It's ALOT easier to blow components with a single rail
> 
> Really, the only difference between single and multiple rails is the extra rails make it alot more difficult to destroy your components if you overload a 12v rail
> 
> Another thing i like about the Antec HCP's is if you decided to just get 1000w and see if it's enough, and it isn't, they have a link function on them so you could buy another small HCP and use 2


for pure power delivery and stability the fewer rails the better. I wanted to get the Hercules 1600 Watter for LN2 runs but was discouraged against it as single 12v rails at high wattage's like my 1200 are better.


----------



## kpoeticg

LOL, well yeah maybe for LN2 Level overclocking. That's not the common usage scenario though.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> LOL, well yeah maybe for LN2 Level overclocking. That's not the common usage scenario though.


yes but the idea behind it is the same not just the power through it. for example a 4 way sli would you use multi rails or an amazing single rail?


----------



## kpoeticg

Multiple. I think you're thinking of the way they did multiple rails like 7-10 years ago. Back when Single Rails was like an upgrade. That changed a while ago


----------



## kpoeticg

When you're overvolting on a 1300w PSU. Do you want 108 amps pushing through every single component in you computer? And if you push something too far, then you blow everything. Having those amps split over 4 rails means if you mess up send more than 25 amps through a rail, it'll shut off instead of blowing up all 4 of your $500 GPU's. For PSU's under like 1000W, i don't think it's as big of a deal. But when you're going 1300, 1500, 1600w, that's ALOT of amps to push through all your components when you're messing around overclocking and overvolting and making wiring harnesses.

All "Multiple Rails" is, is extra components on the PSU's PCB board. A single rail = a single trace. Multiple rails = multiple traces. And if one of them is overloaded, it shuts down as a safety feature. It's probly not ideal for LN2 competitions...

Anyway brotha, everyone has their own preferences and is welcome to their own opinion. I've just gone way off topic for this forum. Sorry guys


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Really, the only difference between single and multiple rails is the extra rails make it alot more difficult to destroy your components if you overload a 12v rail


Not true. More rails also mean less max output for each, which can make the PSU the weak point in the rig. It is not entirely without reason that single rail is still the most common on enthusiast level high wattage PSU's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Another thing i like about the Antec HCP's is if you decided to just get 1000w and see if it's enough, and it isn't, they have a link function on them so you could buy another small HCP and use 2


Every PSU in the world can do that. Running multiple PSU's is very easy and demands no special features of the PSU. Antec is just using this as a cheap marketing gimmick. It's pretty much like telling people that cables are a special feature.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> When you're overvolting on a 1300w PSU. Do you want 108 amps pushing through every single component in you computer? And if you push something too far, then you blow everything. Having those amps split over 4 rails means if you mess up send more than 25 amps through a rail, it'll shut off instead of blowing up all 4 of your $500 GPU's. For PSU's under like 1000W, i don't think it's as big of a deal. But when you're going 1300, 1500, 1600w, that's ALOT of amps to push through all your components when you're messing around overclocking and overvolting and making wiring harnesses.
> 
> All "Multiple Rails" is, is extra components on the PSU's PCB board. A single rail = a single trace. Multiple rails = multiple traces. And if one of them is overloaded, it shuts down as a safety feature. It's probly not ideal for LN2 competitions...


Yeah that last line is correct and thats actually what i was thinking to much LN2 planning lately







all the single rail shopping gets to a person


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Every PSU in the world can do that. Running multiple PSU's is very easy and demands no special features of the PSU. Antec is just using this as a cheap marketing gimmick. It's pretty much like telling people that cables are a special feature.


I know it's not hard to do, I guess it's a gimmicky feature. I'll personally never use it but i was just putting it out there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Not true. More rails also mean less max output for each, which can make the PSU the weak point in the rig. It is not entirely without reason that single rail is still the most common on enthusiast level high wattage PSU's


I don't know, i guess it's just my opinion then. I learned alot my limited PSU knowledge recently between JohnnyGuru reviews and OCN. I've never seen a single JohnnyGuru review for a PSU over 1000w that he doesn't point out a single rail as a negative and put a warning after it. When you have a 1300w PSU, i don't really see not having enough power for a component ever being a problem. I feel it's far more likely that blowing components will be the problem
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yeah that last line is correct and thats actually what i was thinking to much LN2 planning lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the single rail shopping gets to a person


It's all good brotha. I blew my last PSU cuz i screwed up making a wiring harness. Luckily, it was just in test bench mode and i didn't have anything else connected, but it opened my eyes to how easy it is to overload something. That's why i said it's my personal preference and opinion. But that example was with like a 500w PSU. Now i have a 1300w PSU and like $3000 into my system. So Multiple Rails was a must for me. I'll be overclocking it, but i won't be benchmarking or LN2 competing =)


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I've never seen a single JohnnyGuru review for a PSU over 1000w that he doesn't point out a single rail as a negative and put a warning after it.


And that right there should tell you everything you need to know about the person doing those "reviews".
When someone has an automatic response to certain things that is opposite of general consensus, you have to ask yourself one question.
Is it more likely that this one person may be mistaken, poorly informed or biased, or is it more likely that everyone else is?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> And that right there should tell you everything you need to know about the person doing those "reviews".
> When someone has an automatic response to certain things that is opposite of general consensus, you have to ask yourself one question.
> Is it more likely that this one person may be mistaken, poorly informed or biased, or is it more likely that everyone else is?


Well i've also read about multiple vs single on ocn too. It was also said there that the only difference was multiple is a little less likely to blow your components. I think the thread was called "Multiple vs Single Rails"

The reason i said that about JohnnyGuru and OCN was just pointing out that the entirety of my knowledge on PSU's was from shopping for my current PSU. I'm one of those people that researches every aspect of something before i choose it over something else. I'm not any kind of PSU Guru =P. But everything i've read made alot of sense to me to lean towards multiple rails. I did learn alot of it on OCN though. JohnnyGuru reviews i just read to compare different PSU's. Then I came back here to learn more, like i do with everything computer related =D


----------



## damric

Johnnyguru will has all of your psus, period.


----------



## thejazzer15

Been working in this case for a few months and BOY is it cramped. Not only cramped but the footprint is worse than a standard case... It's been a good run but I'm thinking of dropping it. It's evolved since my last post so I thought I'd give a nice share. Please excuse the quality: I took these with an iPod.

Without the top on:


With the plexi top on:


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thejazzer15*
> 
> Been working in this case for a few months and BOY is it cramped. Not only cramped but the footprint is worse than a standard case... It's been a good run but I'm thinking of dropping it. It's evolved since my last post so I thought I'd give a nice share. Please excuse the quality: I took these with an iPod.


In what way is it cramped?


----------



## aludka

Don't know if anyone is interested but I found out that the NCIX.com (US site) is now selling the swiftech h220 again. Just FYI.


----------



## BENSON519

What's wrong with that setup jazzer? I would love to have enough coin to throw down on that setup and not get whacked by the wife. Lol


----------



## thejazzer15

It's cramped because I've got every fan connector going right to 12V molex (I like running the SP120s at max). The other issue is that I would like to upgrade to watercooling the equipment I have. Not only is that going to be difficult with all the cables, but it's also limited in radiator space. Not too much but adding the fact that 1 x 360mm rad is cheaper than 1 x 240mm and 1 x 120mm to the cable idea and the fact that it's kinda fat and I just can't swing it.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thejazzer15*
> 
> It's cramped because I've got every fan connector going right to 12V molex (I like running the SP120s at max). The other issue is that I would like to upgrade to watercooling the equipment I have. Not only is that going to be difficult with all the cables, but it's also limited in radiator space. Not too much but adding the fact that 1 x 360mm rad is cheaper than 1 x 240mm and 1 x 120mm to the cable idea and the fact that it's kinda fat and I just can't swing it.


you just need more creativity imo. i had 3 120mm fans in the front of mine and i dont see why you couldnt put a radiator that size there. i dont really understand how powering fans counts as cramping or how a different case would improve that


----------



## thejazzer15

The cables take up a fair amount of space but I could probably try stuffing more under the mobo tray... And I'll read through the posts later this morning after a nap to find how you did that 360 up front. With a 360mm rad I might stick with this case. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Buxty

wthenshaw how have you routed your fan cables from your H100 block? Or have you just plugged those badboys into the motherboard? Mine look shocking but the tubes don't feel flexible enough to have the block the other way round.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> wthenshaw how have you routed your fan cables from your H100 block? Or have you just plugged those badboys into the motherboard? Mine look shocking but the tubes don't feel flexible enough to have the block the other way round.


Umm...


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Umm...


Mhm thats like mine but mine has horrible multicoloured fan cables. It would be nicer to have more choices where to put fans or rads or something


----------



## sascha1102

Done a little update with my external used fan controlers and Media Display. Also removed again both DVD Burners from rear (next to PSU) to outside. Used a mini Ikea Expedit (44 x 44 x 39). cutted it to a height of 24 cm (with 44 width and 44 depth). cables all routed down throuch lower vent holes in the Haf XB. Now all ODDs and extra 5,25" Units are accessable from front.

inside I rebuilded in the 2,5 Drive Bay behind the 3,5" bay. now behind lower 2x 120mm fans is enough space for a 240 rad and 2 more pull fans (will be a christmas present by my parents)

behind right lower fan the area is completely free till to the PSU (cable routing took felt years). Here is the possibility of building in another 3,5" Drivebay in the future.

between the lower case and the Haf XB I used Lego Technic units with holes inside - so air can go through.


----------



## kpoeticg

Jesus Sascha, you don't stop. Well Done!!!!! I thought your rig's been finished for a while LOL. You changed pretty much every aspect of it except the mobo tray. Lovin it


----------



## simroz

Hey all, this isn't a case mod but my first attempt at a custom water cooling loop, still needs lots of cable management...
Because I have a crappy Gigabyte Windforce 7970 I had to go the universal GPU block, heatsinked the VRAM (VRMs already had a heatsink) but temps still got really high with Furmark burn-in tests (15min) so I made up a cowling/duct to channel air across the card (dropped VRAM temps about 10C) and another as an exhaust. Works ok with a 240x30mm rad and a 120x60mm rad cooling CPU and GPU. Has a delta T of about 6-8C under full GPU load (Furmark).


----------



## Ludvigsen08

i do like the universal block you got there. i wanted to try that myself . but what about make a block for the vram?
or does the chips have have a diffrent height so it would be to difficult to make your own.


----------



## remorseless

since when did they make the HAF-XB in 2007? Are you a time traveler?


----------



## kpoeticg

He's Doctor Who......


----------



## Ynefel

Hi guys, long time stalker, first time poster.

Just wanted to post a few pics of my HAF XB build I finished last week. It's not a new system, but a transplant of parts from my old case, and putting my previously air cooled titans into my water loop.
It was originally in a Silverstone Raven R03 case, and the hardware has undergone various changes since I assembled it. I built a server/LAN box in a HAF XB and was so impressed I needed to put my main rig into one. Love these little cases, they're brilliant. Forgive my crappy photography skills, but hopefully you get the idea.

I have the specs in my rig list, but in summary it's an [email protected], Rampage IV Extreme, 4x4GB Corsair Dominator 1866Mhz DDR3, Gigabyte GTX Titans in 2-way SLI with k-boost (no overclocks as yet) on an Intel 520 Series 120GB SSD running Windows 8 Pro 64.

The cooling consists of a Heatkiller X3 2011 CPU block, XSPC Razor Titan blocks and plates, XSPC 5.25" Dual bay res with Laing D5 pump, XSPC 240mm crossflow rad on the front, Koolance 120mm rad on the rear, with Bitspower fittings and Primochill 1/2" ID LRT tubing. The rads are all using Corsair SP120 High Performance Edition PWM fans in push/pull. There's also a Phobya inline temperature sensor fitting on the 240mm rad, with a little digital display. But that's hidden, I don't plan on using it unless temps start looking a bit funky.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Shot from the front:


Shot from the back:


Titans:


CPU:


CPU Close up - forgive the dust and grubbiness, I hadn't wiped it all down at that point!










The clearance between the Titans and the pull fans on the front rad was a little close.


Shot of the front of the case:




This is my second closed loop build, after the original build in the Raven. I'm pretty happy with how it all turned out. I planned it all out in my head, and it all fit pretty much perfectly, exactly how I envisioned it.

EDIT: Spoilerised to avoid giant post crits.


----------



## Tom Sawyer

This case is awesome and all, but have come to the conclusion that it is just taking up too much of my desk (which is small)... so will be posting for sale at some point once my Fractal Design case comes in. Should be "fun" switching everything over!! 

Good news though, I did get the replacement SATA backplane board, this one uses a sata power connector too which is nice.


----------



## simroz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludvigsen08*
> 
> i do like the universal block you got there. i wanted to try that myself . but what about make a block for the vram?
> or does the chips have have a diffrent height so it would be to difficult to make your own.


The windforce cooler has an aluminium plate for the VRAM but this bolts onto the heatsink assembly, by itself it is very thin (about 1- 1.5mm) and only has 3 small fin assemblies (10 x 10 x 15 mm) so I opted for individual heatsinks as I figured they would give better cooling than the plate (Which still had to be modified to fit the block).

Better still I was thinking of using a reference card cooler and just cutting it at the GPU block, those have heaps of airflow, just noisy.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ynefel*
> 
> Hi guys, long time stalker, first time poster.
> 
> Just wanted to post a few pics of my HAF XB build I finished last week. It's not a new system, but a transplant of parts from my old case, and putting my previously air cooled titans into my water loop.
> It was originally in a Silverstone Raven R03 case, and the hardware has undergone various changes since I assembled it. I built a server/LAN box in a HAF XB and was so impressed I needed to put my main rig into one. Love these little cases, they're brilliant. Forgive my crappy photography skills, but hopefully you get the idea.
> 
> I have the specs in my rig list, but in summary it's an [email protected], Rampage IV Extreme, 4x4GB Corsair Dominator 1866Mhz DDR3, Gigabyte GTX Titans in 2-way SLI with k-boost (no overclocks as yet) on an Intel 520 Series 120GB SSD running Windows 8 Pro 64.
> 
> The cooling consists of a Heatkiller X3 2011 CPU block, XSPC Razor Titan blocks and plates, XSPC 5.25" Dual bay res with Laing D5 pump, XSPC 240mm crossflow rad on the front, Koolance 120mm rad on the rear, with Bitspower fittings and Primochill 1/2" ID LRT tubing. The rads are all using Corsair SP120 High Performance Edition PWM fans in push/pull. There's also a Phobya inline temperature sensor fitting on the 240mm rad, with a little digital display. But that's hidden, I don't plan on using it unless temps start looking a bit funky.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Shot from the front:
> 
> 
> Shot from the back:
> 
> 
> Titans:
> 
> 
> CPU:
> 
> 
> CPU Close up - forgive the dust and grubbiness, I hadn't wiped it all down at that point!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The clearance between the Titans and the pull fans on the front rad was a little close.
> 
> 
> Shot of the front of the case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my second closed loop build, after the original build in the Raven. I'm pretty happy with how it all turned out. I planned it all out in my head, and it all fit pretty much perfectly, exactly how I envisioned it.


Real sweet build man! Thanx for sharing and welcome to OCN!


----------



## didyfink

what your temp please ? ynefel
you just manage 2 titan and a overclocked 3930k with just 240 & 120 rad ?


----------



## Ynefel

Yeah, managing a 3930K and two Titans with just those two rads. I'm aware it's a little slim on cooling, but I'm managing it by having all six fans running at 100% full time. The noise doesn't bother me greatly as I'm only using this when playing games. It doesn't get left on overnight, or when I'm not at home.

Haven't done any comprehensive temp testing yet, but with the CPU at 4.5, and the Titans running k-boost the CPU seems to hover in the mid 40's at idle. After an hour or two of gaming (BF3, Arma 3, etc), it peaks at around 60 odd. Titans seems to idle at about 25-30 degrees, and under load (using Unigine Valley) I haven't seem them exceed 48 degrees as yet.

Just a rough estimate at this point. Was too busy playing games to do any testing as yet.


----------



## simroz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ynefel*
> 
> Yeah, managing a 3930K and two Titans with just those two rads. I'm aware it's a little slim on cooling, but I'm managing it by having all six fans running at 100% full time. The noise doesn't bother me greatly as I'm only using this when playing games. It doesn't get left on overnight, or when I'm not at home.
> 
> Haven't done any comprehensive temp testing yet, but with the CPU at 4.5, and the Titans running k-boost the CPU seems to hover in the mid 40's at idle. After an hour or two of gaming (BF3, Arma 3, etc), it peaks at around 60 odd. Titans seems to idle at about 25-30 degrees, and under load (using Unigine Valley) I haven't seem them exceed 48 degrees as yet.
> 
> Just a rough estimate at this point. Was too busy playing games to do any testing as yet.


If you want to see how effective your cooling loop is try Furmark, it seriously rapes the GPU (not memory-wise, only uses about 150-200mb for the test) but if you loop can handle this then it can handle anything GPU related. Also killer system, my main rig is the same except for 32gb Corsair dominator GT 2133 and 3x 7970s.


----------



## Ynefel

Thanks for the tip, I'll give it a go! I'm aware the temps might be high, but I'm OK with it, as long as my CPU stays under 70, and GPU under 50, I'll be happy. I was aware 360mm of rads isn't a heap for a hot chip like a 2011 and two Titans, but I'll try and find a happy balance. Debating taking the overclock off the CPU anyway - it doesn't really seem necessary. Without it, the Bios locks it at 3.8Ghz Turboboost speed, and honestly the CPU seems more than capable at that speed. Overclocking the GPU as well as CPU will probably put me in uncomfortable temperature territory with this cooling.

I think overclocking the GPU's will yield better results.


----------



## winterwarrior

Have been following this thread since the beginning and it is all the awesome *&^% i've seen on here that made up my mind to get this case! No real mods to speak of just a nice clean setup.





HAF XB
ASRock z77 Extreme 4
i5 3570K @ 4.2
Corsair H50
8GB Kingston Hyper X Blue
ASUS 560ti 1GB
Corsair Force GT 120GB


----------



## t77snapshot

Hello everyone,

Now I don't know if its just my browser, but my entire OP is missing other then a few words from the top.







Can anyone confirm this so that I know if its just my computer or not??? I have not the slightest clue how this happened, but I think I can fix it.

Thank you,

T77-


----------



## DMacmillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Now I don't know if its just my browser, but my entire OP is missing other then a few words from the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm this so that I know if its just my computer or not??? I have not the slightest clue how this happened, but I think I can fix it.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> T77-


Yeah something is up, all i see in the first post is
" ***Note: This thread is intended for those who own or are interested in the Haf Xb, please respect our club by following the guidelines of OCN's Clubs, thank you.*** ****** Hello! Welcome to... "


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMacmillan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Now I don't know if its just my browser, but my entire OP is missing other then a few words from the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm this so that I know if its just my computer or not??? I have not the slightest clue how this happened, but I think I can fix it.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> T77-
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah something is up, all i see in the first post is
> " ***Note: This thread is intended for those who own or are interested in the Haf Xb, please respect our club by following the guidelines of OCN's Clubs, thank you.*** ****** Hello! Welcome to... "
Click to expand...

Dammit! that pisses me off because I haven't touched it since Aug. 31st, and that was just for adding a new member. I will pm the mods regarding this issue and change my password to my account as well. Thank you for the quick replay DM.


----------



## damric

Did anyone else get upset trying to find the little cardboard box hidden in the drive bay? I almost cried thinking about Rma hassle, then cheered when I found it, then laughed and sighed as I was so easily fooled by the factory. My XB isn't modded, and I probably never will do anything but put some led fans in, but it's still awesome and I want to build a small army of them to stack up


----------



## Chemx

Nope, we watched a ton of videos on YouTube long before we got our hands on the case.


----------



## applejack666

hey guys, I'm new here! and so theres my case lol;






specs;

asrock z77 fatal1ty professional
i5 2500k + noctua nh-d14 (4.5ghz)
zotac gtx 470 amp
gskill 2x4gb 1866 cl10
gigabyte odin gt 800w
team xtreem s3 120gb
corsair force 60gb
seagate 2tb
x-fi titanium + edifier r2600

you can find more and more here ;
http://d3516n3r.deviantart.com/

btw, nice captcha for registering:


----------



## DMacmillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> Dammit! that pisses me off because I haven't touched it since Aug. 31st, and that was just for adding a new member. I will pm the mods regarding this issue and change my password to my account as well. Thank you for the quick replay DM.


Np, its back now.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*


It seams you did a rollback? Could my build log be added again?








Cheers


----------



## Ludvigsen08

A little update on my haf xb.

My corsair 750w started to die little by little its been in use for over 5years so it was about time to get a new one.
I wanted some more GPU power but the wallet is rather thin at the moment. so either upgrade to gtx 680 or go sli msi 660ti pe
it was a sale on my local shop on this msi gpu so i went with sli. this is the my first experiance with sli.
And it seems the MSI GTX660TI PE are showing some nice spec and with sli its way better then 680 but it consumes more power and little higher temp. but thats not a problem. I Realy like this GPU and the size of this gpu fits perfect in the haf xb and more then enough room for bigger front rad.

ASUS Maximus V Formula, Socket-1155
MSI GeForce GTX 660Ti 2GB PhysX CUDA in sli
XFX ProSeries Black Edition 1050W PSU
Cooler Master Eisberg 240L Prestige kit 2x120mmx30mm (its modded alittle)
Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm Vifte and some stock cm 120fans Push Pull
Corsair Dominator DDR3 1600MHz 16GB (8gb+8gb)
Intel® Core i7-3770K Processor

It might not be the best looking but it runs great. Im not sure what color theme i should go for, its just a crash of colors now., dont like it. I want to do some sleeving too it looks little more pro








I also removed the hot swap pcb for the hdds. dont need it, maybe for another project. want to make a Ram cooler. Bigger front rad and maybe a 45 rad in rear.Some bigger tubes 13/10 for now im using 10/8 I might want to watercool my gpus but it runs great for now. not sure if im gonna do it. It need some lights or leds maybe thats next no idea.
some photos


----------



## kpoeticg

What size tubing are most people using in their XB's? Have alot of people used 1/2 x 3/4? Or are most people going smaller?

Awwwwwwww man, IB-E is finally for sale on Newegg. Now I need to decide if i should order my 4930k now and get the cheapest GPU i can find to fill in til Volcanic Island's come out. Or if i should just wait for both...


----------



## aludka

Well I ditched my custom loop and I think I have finally settled on a a set up I like. I have to admit that building the custom loop was a lot of fun, but (and I know I may catch some ---- for this) I think water cooling, especially closed loop all-in-one coolers, are really overrated in regards to cooling when compared to a very good air cooler and a case that provided an outstanding lay out for air cooling like the HAF XB does.

I just installed my new BeQuite! air cooler and after a very short stress, <1 hour, my temps (52-58 across all cores) were surprisingly close to the temps I had under the same test when I first installed my custom loop. (I5-3570K 4.2 with 1.07 avg V-Core.) A very mild overclock and low voltage yes, but the temps where lower than I thought they would be.



And as a side note I did my first ever case mod. Not that it is really much of a mod. I just scored some plexiglass to make my own window instead of having to buy one.


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> What size tubing are most people using in their XB's? Have alot of people used 1/2 x 3/4? Or are most people going smaller?
> 
> Awwwwwwww man, IB-E is finally for sale on Newegg. Now I need to decide if i should order my 4930k now and get the cheapest GPU i can find to fill in til Volcanic Island's come out. Or if i should just wait for both...


I used 3/8x1/2in tubing in mine. I kind of like that size cause it's a bit more flexible and not as bulky as the 1/2x3/4in tubing. Also the fittings and tubing are a bit cheaper, but only by a couple bucks depending on the brand.

Also feel free to check my build page too, to see what I went through before I ended up where I'm at today.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludka*
> 
> Well I ditched my custom loop and I think I have finally settled on a a set up I like. I have to admit that building the custom loop was a lot of fun, but (and I know I may catch some ---- for this) I think water cooling, especially closed loop all-in-one coolers, are really overrated in regards to cooling when compared to a very good air cooler and a case that provided an outstanding lay out for air cooling like the HAF XB does.
> 
> I just installed my new BeQuite! air cooler and after a very short stress, <1 hour, my temps (52-58 across all cores) were surprisingly close to the temps I had under the same test when I first installed my custom loop. (I5-3570K 4.2 with 1.07 avg V-Core.)


kudos to you...looks very nice...if you can get similar efficiency with an air cooler then why not?
Personally I would not be able to run my fx-8350 at 5.0 GHZ stable without my water.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> What size tubing are most people using in their XB's? Have alot of people used 1/2 x 3/4? Or are most people going smaller?
> 
> Awwwwwwww man, IB-E is finally for sale on Newegg. Now I need to decide if i should order my 4930k now and get the cheapest GPU i can find to fill in til Volcanic Island's come out. Or if i should just wait for both...


I use 3/8 ID 1/2 ID and you should get the 4930k with the new ROG Rampage Black Edition


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> kudos to you...looks very nice...if you can get similar efficiency with an air cooler then why not?
> Personally I would not be able to run my fx-8350 at 5.0 GHZ stable without my water.


No you wouldn't. There is obviously a point at which the best air cooler can't dissipate the heat has fast has a high flow system. But to be honest when I was playing around with different OC profiles I created I could not find a noticeable difference between 4.2 and 4.7 in the applications I was using.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludka*
> 
> No you wouldn't. There is obviously a point at which the best air cooler can't dissipate the heat has fast has a high flow system. But to be honest when I was playing around with different OC profiles I created I could not find a noticeable difference between 4.2 and 4.7 in the applications I was using.


yep I overclocked my cpu to 4.8 max on air running about 60 degrees now at 5GHZ i run max 43 degrees under load


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> 
> 
> It seams you did a rollback? Could my build log be added again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Nope, I spoke with one of the mods this morning and they said there was a glitch in the severs which caused several posts in this sub-forum to disappear, they fixed it and we are back in business.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> I used 3/8x1/2in tubing in mine. I kind of like that size cause it's a bit more flexible and not as bulky as the 1/2x3/4in tubing. Also the fittings and tubing are a bit cheaper, but only by a couple bucks depending on the brand.
> 
> Also feel free to check my build page too, to see what I went through before I ended up where I'm at today.


I've already read through your build log =). It started in a CM Storm Scout or something right? And a cpl bucks cheaper per fitting ends up to be alot. Fitting's really aren't that expensive if u only need ONE LOL.

I've been goin back and forth between Monsoon's and BP's for the past 3 or 4 days like crazy too. I like the way the Monsoon's look, especially attached to the rotaries, but i've read alot of posts where people have alot of chipping on the paint. Also, those Modder's 6-Pack's r nice, even though the price of their rotaries balances out the difference
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> I use 3/8 ID 1/2 ID and you should get the 4930k with the new ROG Rampage Black Edition


LOL, I bought my RIVE a few weeks ago and it's just been sitting here waiting for IB-E to get released. Besides didn't they only make 3 of the Black Editions? And the only thing different is the color right?

I don't know much about tubing, except what I've been reading the past few days. The reason I was asking about bigger tubing is cuz I was under the impression that it provided better flow, and was just better performing in general. Obviously 3/8 would be easier to work with, so if that's what you guys are recommending that's probly what i'll do.

Update: Those BASTARDS. I asked all over the ROG forums before i pulled the trigger on my RIVE. Everytime i got an absolute NO about making a new Rampage board for IB-E. I'm freakin pissed right now. I've been patient as hell with this build too. I bought the case in like late May and waited for IB-E AND Volcanic Islands. BLAH...


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I've already read through your build log =). It started in a CM Storm Scout or something right? And a cpl bucks cheaper per fitting ends up to be alot. Fitting's really aren't that expensive if u only need ONE LOL.
> 
> I've been goin back and forth between Monsoon's and BP's for the past 3 or 4 days like crazy too. I like the way the Monsoon's look, especially attached to the rotaries, but i've read alot of posts where people have alot of chipping on the paint. Also, those Modder's 6-Pack's r nice, even though the price of their rotaries balances out the difference
> LOL, I bought my RIVE a few weeks ago and it's just been sitting here waiting for IB-E to get released. Besides didn't they only make 3 of the Black Editions? And the only thing different is the color right?
> 
> I don't know much about tubing, except what I've been reading the past few days. The reason I was asking about bigger tubing is cuz I was under the impression that it provided better flow, and was just better performing in general. Obviously 3/8 would be easier to work with, so if that's what you guys are recommending that's probly what i'll do.


Yeah, was going to do the water cooling setup in a Scout, but decided against that due to an issue I had with the Maximus V Formula not fitting in that case correctly. It was also around the same time the XB was announced, so when I saw that case and the capabilities of it, I was hooked on it.

I have the black chrome Monsoons and I haven't had any chipping or anything like that. Only issue I had was that if you didn't have the fitting tightened enough to the block/rad/whatever and you tightened the collar too tight, it would come unscrewed from the block when you were trying to get the collar back off. I know I had to do some creative thinking to get the 2 parts separated again. Other than that, I've been really happy with what I picked out. Tubing, you'll have to be careful with what you get. There's a plasticizer thread that has been debating over tubing for nearly 2 years now. Jump to the last few pages and you'll see the various reports of what's currently the best tubing to use. My advice: avoid silver and biocide additives to prevent some nasty things that could wreck some brands of blocks and cause tubing degradation. I use the Koolance coolants or what many others use, Mayhems dye/distilled water as those are having the least amount of issues in terms of tubing degradation and preventing block corrosion. The only bad thing though, the Koolance coolants are conductive so you'll have to be careful when using it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1199158/plasticizer-problems-discussion-gallery/0_30

I'm actually debating on whether or not to order the new Cooler Master Jetflo LED fans for the front of my case, to replace the old Cooler Master LED fans I had, since one of them went out and I'm currently running one of the stock fans in its place right now.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103190


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah I'm aware of plasticizer and different metals. I'm running a full copper/brass loop. I'm gonna get Primochill Advanced LRT for sure. It seems like the best tubing for no clouding or plasticizer. One of the reasons i like the Monsoon's is cuz they're brass. I'm staying away from anything Nickel Plated

Right now my biggest decision is whether to go with 3/8 ID or 1/2 ID and BP or Monsoon. As far as fans, I'm going with Akasa Vipers for my 140's and GT AP-15's for all my 120's. I'm dyeing all the blades and adding LED's myself


----------



## vaporizer

hello fellow XB owners. i have some freebies for anybody that can use it. just pay for shipping to the states only. i ordered a new front cover for my XB for the drive bay covers(these were the only part i needed) and have two fronts cover to give away. in addition to the one i needed, CM sent me a second one by mistike(only charged me for one). after contacting CM, they said to keep the second one as it would not be worth it for them to have it shipped back. so i would like to offer it to the a club member. please send me a PM if you want it so we don't clog the thread with requests. here is what i have for free.

1x front cover with no drive bay covers
1x front cover with drive bay covers


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> hello fellow XB owners. i have some freebies for anybody that can use it. just pay for shipping to the states only. i ordered a new front cover for my XB for the drive bay covers(these were the only part i needed) and have two fronts cover to give away. in addition to the one i needed, CM sent me a second one by mistike(only charged me for one). after contacting CM, they said to keep the second one as it would not be worth it for them to have it shipped back. so i would like to offer it to the a club member. please send me a PM if you want it so we don't clog the thread with requests. here is what i have for free.
> 
> 1x front cover with no drive bay covers
> 1x front cover with drive bay covers


one down and one to go.

available:
1x front cover with drive bay covers


----------



## GaMbi2004

baah







always the states.. Im in need of a front cover, after I did some ugly mistakes to my front with my dremel


I rested to holding bit on the corner







didnt notice before it was too late


----------



## kpoeticg

Gambi, I have like 20 of those right now LOL. That's why I'm saving my paint job for last. Areas like that you can easily sand smooth and paint over


----------



## Rar4f

I don't owe a XB but just want to say it's a awesome case








If it was a lower price i would definetly get this bad boy of a case









Hows everyone enjoying your cases?


----------



## kpoeticg

I love my XB. It's fun to mod


----------



## unimatrixzero

Cooler Master cordially invites all Modders to join in the
COOLERMASTER WORLD MODDING CONTEST 2013..
Prizes and Recognition for all.


----------



## Robilar

I bought the HAF-XB today along with the Swiftech H220 and an NZXT Mix 6 channel fan controller.

The question I have is what 200 mm fans will fit in the roof other than the coolermaster models? I need one to cool my gpu's but not crazy about the coolermaster models.

Thanks


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I bought the HAF-XB today along with the Swiftech H220 and an NZXT Mix 6 channel fan controller.
> 
> The question I have is what 200 mm fans will fit in the roof other than the coolermaster models? I need one to cool my gpu's but not crazy about the coolermaster models.
> 
> Thanks


The common consensus is not to use a 200mm fan as it does very little if not anything at all for temps...but to answer your question some have used the bit fenix...recommend getting a plexi window instead of the mesh top


----------



## Rar4f

I was thinking to have this fan setup with XB:
200mm intake fan (top)
140mmx2 intake (front)

Will i need to install a additional 80mm (or two) at rear bottom in hopes of them pulling air from front panel and through sdds?

Or will the ssds/hdds not need it?

My concern is that i want the bottom level to have adequate cooling aswell.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> I was thinking to have this fan setup with XB:
> 200mm intake fan (top)
> 140mmx2 intake (front)
> 
> Will i need to install a additional 80mm (or two) at rear bottom in hopes of them pulling air from front panel and through sdds?
> 
> Or will the ssds/hdds not need it?
> 
> My concern is that i want the bottom level to have adequate cooling aswell.


The top and bottom sections are almost completely separated from each other (there's very little space for air to flow between the two) so you should definitely have the front as intake and the back on the top as exhaust, and if you want the 80's on the bottom, here's the thing. SSD's don't really get hot. The fans in the bottom only really cool the SSD's, and not the HDD's, which need a lot more airflow than the SSD's. In other words, you can skip the 80's if you wish, but if you do get them, set 'em as intake. As for a top fan, I think you only really need it if you need some serious GPU air cooling. Like me, for example. I have to run my 7990 at about 80% fan speed, so there's a massive amount of hot air shooting upwards from the card. This makes me want to switch back to the mesh panel and use an exhaust fan to get all that air out of there, but I have yet to do some precise tests to see if having the windowed top panel is hotter than having no top panel. So for the top panel, (depending on which GPU(s) you have, you probably won't need a fan on the panel, and if you do need one, see if intake or exhaust runs cooler for you.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> The common consensus is not to use a 200mm fan as it does very little if not anything at all for temps...but to answer your question some have used the bit fenix...recommend getting a plexi window instead of the mesh top


I kind of don't have a choice. I will be using the Swiftech H220 in front so the top fan will be my only intake.

I had a Bitfenix Spectre Pro on hand and it fits the mount perfectly.

Time to move all my stuff. This case is much larger than it looks in pics

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01303_zps7503f846.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01304_zps0a27f6ac.jpg.html


----------



## kpoeticg

A rad with fans on it is still intake. Especially if you run the 120's in push/pull on the rad. That will do more for your temps than a 200 up top. My front intake is a UT60 280 with 4 Akasa Vipers on it. And my exhaust is a UT60 120 with 2 GT AP-15's on it mounted on the back.


----------



## GaMbi2004

agree!
if you do a window in the top, I would think that more air would pass the GPU(s) from the front fans rather than having mesh / fan in the top
Maybe fan in the top as intake might give a bit more, but then again.. a top fan as intake without any filters is never really a good idea, is it?


----------



## kpoeticg

Robilar, I highly recommend you buy 2 more Swiftech Helix's and ditch the Bitfenix Spectre. Put 2 of the Helix's between the front panel and the chassis, then rad mounted inside front of chassis, and 2nd set of Helix's on inside of rad.


----------



## spaniardunited

The general consensus is this case is perfectly designed for front to back airflow. Some have gone so far as to test the top fan setup and found it disrupts that front to back airflow, resulting in either slightly higher temps or negligible gains.

As the others, I would suggest using your front fans as intake, pulling through the rad, and exhausting out the back of the case. If your graphics card permits it, use 4 fans in push/pull, if not you can still go with 2, Either way, it is highly advised to pull in through the front and push out the back of the case, with no top fan to disrupt the airflow.


----------



## Robilar

Despite what I was told the rad plus fans fits inside the case with 3mm clearance to my monster length cards









Thanks for the suggestions. Given the open aspect of my gpu coolers, I am going to test both options. I've found these cards do not benefit much if at all from front to back cooling as they do not exhaust out of the rear of the case.


----------



## kpoeticg

Small Update:


----------



## GaMbi2004

Nice kpoeticg! looks like some major modding going on here?








I like the feet!


----------



## kpoeticg

Thanks =D. They're actually 3 sets of feet stacked together. I had to do a tiny bit of dremelling to get em flat. Most feet you can buy are an inch tall the most. These together are like 42mm off the ground. I'm gonna be putting my 240 in the basement and mounting 2 GT AP-15's underneath, so needed a little extra breathing room under there. I did those a while ago. I just finished my 5.25 bay last night =)

Thanks again to Vaporizer for the 5.25 cage he wasn't using!!!!!!!


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Thanks =D. They're actually 3 sets of feet stacked together. I had to do a tiny bit of dremelling to get em flat. Most feet you can buy are an inch tall the most. These together are like 42mm off the ground. I'm gonna be putting my 240 in the basement and mounting 2 GT AP-15's underneath, so needed a little extra breathing room under there. I did those a while ago. I just finished my 5.25 bay last night =)
> 
> Thanks again to Vaporizer for the 5.25 cage he wasn't using!!!!!!!


I am glad it found a loving home.


----------



## kpoeticg

Between all the Dremel slips when i was modding the hole for my rad to pass through, and when i made the 5.25 hole, i think i might finally break out the extra front panel i bought and do the whole panel over. I got ALOT of little scratches around my front panel =P


----------



## Ludvigsen08

looks like an interesting build going on kpoeticg








the HD combo looks nice saves space too


----------



## kpoeticg

Thanx =)
5.25 bays are way more useful, to me at least. Since I'm putting a 240 rad on the bottom, I had to do away with the 2.5 cage. So i got a Silverstone FP58 for the top left 5.25 bay. It holds a slim optical + 4 SSD's. Then I can still fit a fan controller (Aquaero 6 Pro) on the bottom left in front of the rad. So having 2 more 5.25's on the right gives me more options of what i can put in my rig. Haven't decided what I'm gonna put in the bottom right 5.25 yet. That Sunbeam Rheobus i got on sale at Peformance-PCs for $8.99, so i just grabbed it for testing during my build, I'm not actually gonna use it in the finished build.

I'm gonna be doing a red/black/white paint job on my chassis after i'm done modding, so the Max 5 Duo will match nicely =).


----------



## Robilar

Just finished my rebuild. Changed case and cpu cooler (from Scout II and H80i to HAF XB and H220).

Easy to build in but took quite a bit of thought from a wiring perspective given it's layout.

I thought for some reason the included front fans would be LED???

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01316_zpsb35736f3.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01313_zps63e88c89.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01307_zps49d5dd2c.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01304_zps0a27f6ac.jpg.html


----------



## kpoeticg

Are you gonna buy a 2nd set of Helix's to put outside the chassis, between the front panel?


----------



## mavisky

New pics with a better camera.







Emerald Green UV from Mayhem.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Are you gonna buy a 2nd set of Helix's to put outside the chassis, between the front panel?


I'm using the Coolermaster fans that came with the case as exhaust fans. Push pull out of the case. Seems to be working really well with the 200mm as intake down onto the gpu and motherboard area.

I just played an hour of BF3, cpu average temp across cores was 45c (with HT on) and gpu's were 51 and 52c respectively.


----------



## kpoeticg

I was talking about push/pull on your front radiator. If you pull off your front panel, you can mount a set of 120mm fans on the outside of the chassis. Then put the front panel back on. That's what most people do with their front rads.

You don't necessarily need to, but that's what works better than the 200mm on top. That front rad/fan mount is setup to have fans on both sides of it


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I was talking about push/pull on your front radiator. If you pull off your front panel, you can mount a set of 120mm fans on the outside of the chassis. Then put the front panel back on. That's what most people do with their front rads.
> 
> You don't necessarily need to, but that's what works better than the 200mm on top. That front rad/fan mount is setup to have fans on both sides of it


I have fans behind the front panel, running two intake inside case, and two exhaust outside.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I have fans behind the front panel, running two intake inside case, and two exhaust outside.


In your pic, you show you're 2 fans inside the chassis connected to your rad. Not behind the front panel. Between the front panel and the chassis, there's a space for 2 more intake fans so you could have push/pull on your radiator.
I'm not talking about you're exhaust fans at the rear. Where you have your radiator mounted, on the other side of that mount, there is a space for 2 more fans. It's there so you can have a rad with push/pull. You have to pull off your front panel to see what i mean. When you're looking at your case from the front, the case is made to have 2 fans behind that mesh.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> In your pic, you show you're 2 fans inside the chassis connected to your rad. Not behind the front panel. Between the front panel and the chassis, there's a space for 2 more intake fans so you could have push/pull on your radiator.
> I'm not talking about you're exhaust fans at the rear. Where you have your radiator mounted, on the other side of that mount, there is a space for 2 more fans. It's there so you can have a rad with push/pull. You have to pull off your front panel to see what i mean. When you're looking at your case from the front, the case is made to have 2 fans behind that mesh.


Dude, I currently have 4 fans connected to my rad, 2 inside and 2 outside of the case wall. There is zero room to add any more....


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Dude, I currently have 4 fans connected to my rad, 2 inside and 2 outside of the case wall. There is zero room to add any more....


I agree with you in that from what I can see. But also from what I can see, every single one of your fans is set the exhaust. Might want to switch some stuff around (probably the front fans and the top fan.)


----------



## kpoeticg

Ok. You kept referring to exhaust fans, so it seemed like you didn't understand what i was saying. I just took pics with my phone to show you what i was talking about lol. Sorry for the miscommunication =P

Yeah, the case is made for front -> back airflow so it's usually recommended to use the front fans/rad as intake and then a 120 on the back for exhaust. But when you said you were using push/pull for exhaust, i thought u meant 2 fans at the rear and 2 fans on rad. =\


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I agree with you in that from what I can see. But also from what I can see, every single one of your fans is set the exhaust. Might want to switch some stuff around (probably the front fans and the top fan.)


The fans on the rad are set push pull to exhaust out the front of the case. The top 200mm fan is set to intake blowing air down into the case, the 120mm rear fan is a standard exhaust.

I am debating reversing the fans on the rad to blow inwards but then they would be pushing warm air over the gpu's. On the other hand they are currently pulling warm air from the gpu's through the cpu rad. I may have to test it both ways.

So far I am seeing great temps.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/temp_zps97a9d27c.jpg.html


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> The fans on the rad are set push pull to exhaust out the front of the case. The top 200mm fan is set to intake blowing air down into the case, the 120mm rear fan is a standard exhaust.
> 
> I am debating reversing the fans on the rad to blow inwards but then they would be pushing warm air over the gpu's. On the other hand they are currently pulling warm air from the gpu's through the cpu rad. I may have to test it both ways.
> 
> So far I am seeing great temps.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/temp_zps97a9d27c.jpg.html


Psst... The top fan is set to exhaust... Also, I think if you have the front fans set to exhaust, your rear fan should be an intake. That's what I would do, anyways.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> The fans on the rad are set push pull to exhaust out the front of the case. The top 200mm fan is set to intake blowing air down into the case, the 120mm rear fan is a standard exhaust.
> 
> I am debating reversing the fans on the rad to blow inwards but then they would be pushing warm air over the gpu's. On the other hand they are currently pulling warm air from the gpu's through the cpu rad. I may have to test it both ways.
> 
> So far I am seeing great temps.


If you do end up testing both fan setups please post the results. I think that your current setup will be the better choice though.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> If you do end up testing both fan setups please post the results. I think that your current setup will be the better choice though.


You don't think it's a better idea to have ambient air cooling his rad? I feel like that kind of defeats the purpose of having your CPU under water if your cooling that rad with warmed air. Just my 2 cents....


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> If you do end up testing both fan setups please post the results. I think that your current setup will be the better choice though.


I do too. The Windforce gpu's disperse air out the sides of the cards so it doesn't really go directly into the rad.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah but all of the air that's "cooling" your rad is coming directly from the inside of your case. Even though they're not blowing directly into the rad, that's still the air that you're rads gonna be using to cool your cpu. So basically, the lowest temp your CPU should theoretically be able to reach is the temp inside your case that your GPU's are exhausting into


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> You don't think it's a better idea to have ambient air cooling his rad? I feel like that kind of defeats the purpose of having your CPU under water if your cooling that rad with warmed air. Just my 2 cents....


I'm going to test it both ways. Either the gpu's get warm air or the cpu does. The cpu is water cooled the gpu's air cooled.

I am going to have to grab a fan controller as well. These things get loud sitting up on my desk. The PWM controller doesn't seem to do anything to non PWM fans.


----------



## Valgaur

I do believe your top fan is exhausting actually easy test put your hand over it while running.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I do believe your top fan is exhausting actually easy test put your hand over it while running.


Ignore the earlier pic, I figured that out too







I reversed it before final assembly.


----------



## kpoeticg

Watercooling is still air cooled though. The lowest temp you can reach with the absolute best watercooling setups is the temp of the air blowing into your radiator. If you have more than one rad and limited space then sometimes you gotta use a rad or 2 for exhaust like in my build. But you're main rad at least needs to have ambient air blowing into. Basically with your setup, you're cpu should have better temps with an air cooler.

Anyway, I'm sure you'll figure out the best way, since your willing to do testing. Just hate to see u waste money on a CLC and not get the best temps you could with it. Sorry if i'm being pushy. Don't mean to bust balls. Just trying to help


----------



## Robilar

I appreciate all suggestions. I can say compared to the H80i I upgraded from, the H220 is a huge improvement. All setting equal, I see about a 10c drop running IBT. If I can squeeze a few more C by reversing fan flows, then I will try it as well.

I'm not really worried about the video card temps as the Windforce 770's never get over mid 50's (and I mean never). A bit of warm air blowing at them shouldn't do much.


----------



## kpoeticg

Also the good thing about the H220 is you can always expand it. I'm pretty confident that you're gonna find the best temps with front to back airflow, and then if you keep testing, you'll find out the top fan wasn't helping. But i'm looking forward to seeing your test results too. It will help alot more if you get some SP oriented fans for the other side of your rad (if i understand what you were saying b4, you have the helix's it came with on one side, and the stock CM's on the other). 2 Helix's are pretty cheap and should help temps. Mixing and matching isn't really an issue, as long as they're both SP oriented fans withing a few hundred RPM's of each other. Those CM fans aren't gonna help your rad much though


----------



## Robilar

I have a pair of Corsair fans that came off an H80i that I am going to swap out for the CM fans tomorrow. I will try them as intake and reverse the Helix fans to exhaust (the Corsair fans are higher RPM/CFM/Static pressure).

Have to grab a fan controller too (probably one of the NZXT models) as the Corsair fans are mad loud at full bore.

The CM fans are likely not great for intake or exhaust (and they are pretty loud).


----------



## kpoeticg

You should have the Corsairs and Helix's both going in the same direction. I think that's where i misunderstood u earlier.

When you're saying Corsairs as intake and Helix's as exhaust, do you mean Corsairs as Push and Helix's as Pull?

The CM fans could be used for your rear 120 mount. They'd probly make OK chassis fans. Just not good rad fans. Also some fans tend to be louder in push or pull, so if you're gonna do 2 Helix's on one side of rad, and 2 Corsair's on other side of rad (i think that's what you meant), you should try them both ways to see which is quieter. The Corsair's could be loud as push and quiet as pull or vice versa

A post i saw Martin make a while back, he was talking about using different fans for push and pull can help balance out the sound frequencies. Like if the Corsairs are loud, mixing em with the Helix's could change the harmonics and make em sound quieter. I think he was specifically talking about Helix's actually lol, i don't remember what the other fans were


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> You should have the Corsairs and Helix's both going in the same direction. I think that's where i misunderstood u earlier.
> 
> When you're saying *Corsairs as intake and Helix's as exhaust, do you mean Corsairs as Push and Helix's as Pull?*
> 
> The CM fans could be used for your rear 120 mount. They'd probly make OK chassis fans. Just not good rad fans. Also some fans tend to be louder in push or pull, so if you're gonna do 2 Helix's on one side of rad, and 2 Corsair's on other side of rad (i think that's what you meant), you should try them both ways to see which is quieter. The Corsair's could be loud as push and quiet as pull or vice versa
> 
> A post i saw Martin make a while back, he was talking about using different fans for push and pull can help balance out the sound frequencies. Like if the Corsairs are loud, mixing em with the Helix's could change the harmonics and make em sound quieter. I think he was specifically talking about Helix's actually lol, i don't remember what the other fans were


Correct. The Helix's are a bit slimmer than the Corsair's and as such I might not be able to fit the Corsairs inside the case.


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Im about to do some cutting on my haf xb. Finaly







I havent done much of pc modding before. Better late then never.
Im only using one rad a 30mm 240 its rather thin id think. Gonna beef it up with alphacool hopefully on its way from the other side of the world








but im little curious i got a 1155 socket wich has 3inch or 8cm (used to metric system) from screwhole to screwhole.
is there any other socket types that have a shorter length square pattern?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Correct. The Helix's are a bit slimmer than the Corsair's and as such I might not be able to fit the Corsairs inside the case.


I didn't know that. I thought Corsair SP's and Swiftech Helix's were both 25mm thick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludvigsen08*
> 
> Im about to do some cutting on my haf xb. Finaly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I havent done much of pc modding before. Better late then never.
> Im only using one rad a 30mm 240 its rather thin id think. Gonna beef it up with alphacool hopefully on its way from the other side of the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but im little curious i got a 1155 socket wich has 3inch or 8cm (used to metric system) from screwhole to screwhole.
> is there any other socket types that have a shorter length square pattern?


What do you mean by "beef it up with Alphacool"? You're getting an Alphacool CPU Block? The Socket type is really the number of CPU pins in the CPU. So like LGA775 would be smaller. Why are you asking? You're CPU Waterblock Mounting Plate needs to match whatever CPU you have


----------



## simroz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I appreciate all suggestions. I can say compared to the H80i I upgraded from, the H220 is a huge improvement. All setting equal, I see about a 10c drop running IBT. If I can squeeze a few more C by reversing fan flows, then I will try it as well.
> 
> I'm not really worried about the video card temps as the Windforce 770's never get over mid 50's (and I mean never). A bit of warm air blowing at them shouldn't do much.


Try furmark benchtest, set it to 15min burn-in test, your video cards will go over 55C


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simroz*
> 
> Try furmark benchtest, set it to 15min burn-in test, your video cards will go over 55C


Furmark is a torture testing program, any temperature results from furmark are not relevant to gaming or "real life use" temperatures.


----------



## simroz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Furmark is a torture testing program, any temperature results from furmark are not relevant to gaming or "real life use" temperatures.


Maybe so but to get a true delta T of a watercooling loop, you have to see its maximum heat dissipation potential.


----------



## TheWheeler

Hello guys!

Here's my HAF XB rig at the moment:



Specs:

CPU: i7 4930K
Cooling: H110 Liquid Cooling
MB: P9X79
RAM: 32GB 1600Mhz
Graphics: MSI GTX 670
PSU: 550W Seagate

I've also got fans in every available place in the case.

Quite happy with my progress so far, although I'm having problems with the RAM LED flashing, apparently indicating either the RAM hasn't been put in correctly or that you need to push the MEMOK button to let it do it's thing and sort it out.

I've tried putting single/dual/quad(as seen in picture)/six channel RAM in the Motherboard but nothing seems to make it wanna boot.

I know others have had issues with this motherboard and RAM, but I haven't managed to find the solution yet


----------



## simroz

Is the ram certified for the board? What kind of ram? (looks like gskill ripjaws-z or corsair vengance) Asus RIVE had problems with corsair vengance ram (I know, different board! Still asus though). Maybe flash the BIOS, that may improve compatibility.


----------



## silencerbob

I've got my new rig together about a month now!

The pics!



http://imgur.com/sgMbr

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($334.96 @ Outlet PC)
CPU Cooler: Swiftech H220 55.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($149.99 @ NCIX US)
Motherboard: MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($184.97 @ Outlet PC)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($153.49 @ Amazon)
Storage: OCZ Vertex 3 Series - MAX IOPS Edition 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($179.00 @ Amazon)
Storage: Western Digital RE4 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($189.99 @ TigerDirect)
Video Card: MSI GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($659.99 @ Amazon)
Video Card: MSI GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($659.99 @ Amazon)
Case: Cooler Master HAF XB (Black) ATX Desktop Case ($79.99 @ Amazon)
Power Supply: Corsair Professional Gold 1200W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($274.99 @ Best Buy)
Optical Drive: Pioneer BDR-207MBK Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($69.94 @ Outlet PC)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8 Professional (OEM) (64-bit) ($129.98 @ Outlet PC)
Monitor: Asus PB278Q 27.0" Monitor ($553.99 @ Amazon)
Total: $3621.27
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-09-13 02:55 EDT-0400)


----------



## silencerbob

Sry double post


----------



## TheWheeler

The quad channel that's in the motherboard in the picture are 4x4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz.

Also, my CPU LED is on permanently too, and I've got no feedback from the screen. I'm taking it in to a Tech store to see what they can make of it tomorrow.

I'll be happy to report back when it's working, I'd love to see how the 4930k handles some OC.


----------



## simroz

Hey mate just a thought, have you plugged in the 8-pin power for the cpu? This thread describes the same problem (not the ram led though)
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/309971-30-continuously

Also for RAM read this thread, guy sorted it in the end and BIOS needed flashing.
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/311110-30-asus-p9x79-boot


----------



## Robilar

I redid everything this morning. Added a six channel fan controller for all fans. Also reversed the fans to intake into case, Corsair 2700 RPM push, Helix, 1800 RPM pull.

Pain in the butt to rewire everything but it is working perfectly. Time to rerun IBT and see what the temps look like.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01319_zps54aac756.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01322_zps0b6c02f1.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01321_zps74b8da7a.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01324_zps749408b3.jpg.html


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I didn't know that. I thought Corsair SP's and Swiftech Helix's were both 25mm thick.
> What do you mean by "beef it up with Alphacool"? You're getting an Alphacool CPU Block? The Socket type is really the number of CPU pins in the CPU. So like LGA775 would be smaller. Why are you asking? You're CPU Waterblock Mounting Plate needs to match whatever CPU you have


sry there, my english arnt the best. what i meant is that i currently have a 30mm 240 at the front and i think its to thin so im gonna geta bigger one from alphacool the 60mm..
the reason i asked about the size (screwhole pattern size) is a gpu modding project im working on. but i got the info i needed


----------



## TheWheeler

Yes I remembered the CPU power supply, and I've tried flashing the bios.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludvigsen08*
> 
> sry there, my english arnt the best. what i meant is that i currently have a 30mm 240 at the front and i think its to thin so im gonna geta bigger one from alphacool the 60mm..
> the reason i asked about the size (screwhole pattern size) is a gpu modding project im working on. but i got the info i needed


LOL. You had me staring at the screen scratchin my head for like 10 minutes straight last night =)

Ahhh, so you're gonna get a UT60 240. Make sure you have enough room with GPU cards and fans first. I have a UT60 280 up front, that's why my front window was modded out like that. They're pretty thick


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> LOL. You had me staring at the screen scratchin my head for like 10 minutes straight last night =)
> 
> Ahhh, so you're gonna get a UT60 240. Make sure you have enough room with GPU cards and fans first. I have a UT60 280 up front, that's why my front window was modded out like that. They're pretty thick


hehe. nah bigger the 360 60mm. Push/Pull at front. I have msi gtx 660Ti sli and they have perfect size for what im building. But im thinking running the 60mm 240 for my gpu,s.
just waiting for some copper plates. i might even build some copper tubes. not sure yet. im gonna drop out the dvdrom hardly use it anyways and remove the ssd dock...
still need to think up a color theme though.


----------



## kpoeticg

You're putting a 360 UT60 up front?


----------



## baconbriefs

Hi!

May I ask how long the cables of the front panel headers are? I am planning to get this case tomorrow and temporarily put my mITX motherboard in it, but I am worried the front panel headers won't reach the upper-left portion area of my mobo because that's where you connect the front panel headers.

I am using a Gigabyte Z77n Wifi. http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4337#ov

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Can't give you an exact number as that would require me to take mine apart. But based on my experience with this case, they should be able to reach pretty much any part of the motherboard tray.
I currently have a small M-ATX in mine, and I still have plenty of slack on the cables.

Edit to add:
Since you having purchased the case yet, you could get a set of theses at the same time:
http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/48-cb-fpan-set.html

Not only would they make absolutely sure that the front panel connectors would reach anywhere, they are also dirt cheap and look much better.


----------



## Gurba

So now I've ordered the HAF-XB and a Lian Li EX-33N1. Hopefully both my CPU-cooler and the HDD-rack will fit. I only need 2 2,5" bays but I need at least 4 3,5" bays. Pluss who knows what the future brings.


----------



## Robilar

I have to say, having been an owner of many CM cases, that I am really happy with the XB. For $75 you get a heck of a case. I have always wanted a case where the board was horizontal and being able to fit an H220 push pull with zero modding was a nice plus.

My wife came in my office and asked what the heck the tank was sitting on my desk


----------



## Gurba

Cool. I'm looking forward to building a New PC. I'll be getting an ASUS Z87-DELUXE, the Intel 4770k and Kingston HyperX Beast as well.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gurba*
> 
> So now I've ordered the HAF-XB and a Lian Li EX-33N1. Hopefully both my CPU-cooler and the HDD-rack will fit. I only need 2 2,5" bays but I need at least 4 3,5" bays. Pluss who knows what the future brings.


That Lian Li EX-33N1 isn't gonna fit anywhere in the XB. Sorry brotha. If you cut 1/3 out of it it'll fit, but there's better ways to get more hd's in the case


----------



## DreadyDK

So here is my latest update, got the loop filled with water and bleeded......

Now i just need to get the "front" back from the autopainter, then i can get done with this little mod !!













Final pictures will get uploaded, when the paint and top plexi is done.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> Final pictures will get uploaded, when the paint and top plexi is done.


And when you fit the PSU?









Looks superb, such a clean loop and the colours fit very well.


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> And when you fit the PSU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks superb, such a clean loop and the colours fit very well.


Ohh yeah the psu is fittet atm, just not in the pictures here








went with the stadard black cables that comes with the psu, tryed both black/yellow and white sleeved cables.
I just hate the room the sleeved cables take up, and it's like the only thing u see









So for my next "Casemod" i will use alot more time on cables then anything els, everything looks so slick before u start mouting all the
cables. So next time i will/need to finde a sweet way to hide all cables!


----------



## Gurba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> That Lian Li EX-33N1 isn't gonna fit anywhere in the XB. Sorry brotha. If you cut 1/3 out of it it'll fit, but there's better ways to get more hd's in the case


I was going to remove the 2,5" rack and replace it With the Lian Li. Possibly modifying the Lian Li if necessary. We'll see. I only paid $20 for it so...


----------



## Robilar

It would be nice if the hard drive trays were standard 5.25 bays with the racks inside them. I use the XB as a gaming tower and it would be nice to be able to remove them outright and put it maybe a dual bay reservoir or a dual bay fan controller for example. As it stands, they will remain unused (at least in my case) permanently.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> It would be nice if the hard drive trays were standard 5.25 bays with the racks inside them. I use the XB as a gaming tower and it would be nice to be able to remove them outright and put it maybe a dual bay reservoir or a dual bay fan controller for example. As it stands, they will remain unused (at least in my case) permanently.


Mod them in yourself


----------



## Philly_boy

Guess what I'm doing this week? Still waiting on the water cooling schtuff (coming in about a month), but I'll get the system built and begin to learn how to overclock the 4770 and GTX 780. I might get a GTX780 Classy if I can sell my current GTX780.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gurba*
> 
> I was going to remove the 2,5" rack and replace it With the Lian Li. Possibly modifying the Lian Li if necessary. We'll see. I only paid $20 for it so...


A 3 x 5.25 cage isn't gonna fit there or anywhere. A 2 x 5.25 cage takes up the entire height of the basement
3 x 3.5 would fit if it wasn't meant for 3 x 5.25 bays. That's why i said there's better ways. You could get 3 x 3.5 drives in that area with a different cage probly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> It would be nice if the hard drive trays were standard 5.25 bays with the racks inside them. I use the XB as a gaming tower and it would be nice to be able to remove them outright and put it maybe a dual bay reservoir or a dual bay fan controller for example. As it stands, they will remain unused (at least in my case) permanently.


You mean like this?


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I redid everything this morning. Added a six channel fan controller for all fans. Also reversed the fans to intake into case, Corsair 2700 RPM push, Helix, 1800 RPM pull.
> 
> Pain in the butt to rewire everything but it is working perfectly. Time to rerun IBT and see what the temps look like.
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01324_zps749408b3.jpg.html


Nice clean set up!


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> A 3 x 5.25 cage isn't gonna fit there or anywhere. A 2 x 5.25 cage takes up the entire height of the basement
> 3 x 3.5 would fit if it wasn't meant for 3 x 5.25 bays. That's why i said there's better ways. You could get 3 x 3.5 drives in that area with a different cage probly
> You mean like this?


Yes like that but without having to take a dremel and cut the plastic out


----------



## Buxty

Might be losing the XB soon guys ;.;


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Might be losing the XB soon guys ;.;


WHY


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> WHY


It's pretty damn big and i need more desk room right now. Also its annoying how you have to mod to make it usable. (figure of speech you can use it without modding)


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Get a bigger desk.


----------



## calibrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> So here is my latest update, got the loop filled with water and bleeded......
> 
> Now i just need to get the "front" back from the autopainter, then i can get done with this little mod !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final pictures will get uploaded, when the paint and top plexi is done.


How did you make the top flat and clear instead of humped and mesh?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Yes like that but without having to take a dremel and cut the plastic out


Where's the fun in that? =D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> It's pretty damn big and i need more desk room right now. Also its annoying how you have to mod to make it usable. (figure of speech you can use it without modding)


Yeah, I don't think the XB is really optimal for an actual "Desk Top" PC. Most people that don't like the size of it is cuz they keep it on top of their computer desk.
I've learned a TON of useable skills just from being obsessive about adding functionality to this case without sacrificing anything. I'm happy it's setup the way it is. There's alot of room for creativity in it, in my opinion anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calibrah*
> 
> How did you make the top flat and clear instead of humped and mesh?


You need to Dremel out the space. Then mount a piece of plexi with some 3M Scotch 4010 mounting tape. That's how alot of people do it. Sascha gave detailed specs a while back in the thread for both sides and top window mods


----------



## baconbriefs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Can't give you an exact number as that would require me to take mine apart. But based on my experience with this case, they should be able to reach pretty much any part of the motherboard tray.
> I currently have a small M-ATX in mine, and I still have plenty of slack on the cables.
> 
> Edit to add:
> Since you having purchased the case yet, you could get a set of theses at the same time:
> http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/48-cb-fpan-set.html
> 
> Not only would they make absolutely sure that the front panel connectors would reach anywhere, they are also dirt cheap and look much better.


I was looking at some pictures of the bare case and the cables indeed look like they would reach anywhere without problems. That being said, I have decided to just hold off on buying the case until I can get a motherboard with proper header, and SATA port placements.

Thanks!


----------



## Gurba

Got the XB today along With New MB, CPU and RAM.


----------



## pfinch

Hey guys,

i want to change my CM690II to the HAF XB.

I plan to push/pull my H100i.
Now i need to know, if the length of my MSI 7970 Lighnting will allow the push/pull config.

The Lightning looks 5 cm over the MB. pic:



Hope you will help me guys!

If it wont fit, i will buy the air 540 from corsair.

Thank you!


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfinch*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> i want to change my CM690II to the HAF XB.
> 
> I plan to push/pull my H100i.
> Now i need to know, if the length of my MSI 7970 Lighnting will allow the push/pull config.
> 
> The Lightning looks 5 cm over the MB. pic:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you will help me guys!
> 
> If it wont fit, i will buy the air 540 from corsair.
> 
> Thank you!


if size is 305x135.5x40mm on ur card. it seems you cant do push pull on 30mm rad. but doing push,sure


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfinch*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> i want to change my CM690II to the HAF XB.
> 
> I plan to push/pull my H100i.
> Now i need to know, if the length of my MSI 7970 Lighnting will allow the push/pull config.
> 
> The Lightning looks 5 cm over the MB. pic:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you will help me guys!
> 
> If it wont fit, i will buy the air 540 from corsair.
> 
> Thank you!


Yeah, you'll be fine with that card. I can fit in my 12" HD 7990 in my XB, so that's not a problem. But you might not be able to fit a radiator in the case at all with that card in there. Just a 120 or 140mm rad.


----------



## Robilar

I have 3mm of clearance between my 10.5" video cards and my fan/rad internally. It is very tight but fortunately fits. The Swiftech and Corsair rads are very close in thickness.

Your card is 12" long so you may be a bit challenged to fit.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01313_zps63e88c89.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01307_zps49d5dd2c.jpg.html


----------



## pfinch

Edit:
Hm, Okay!

Option is to do only a push system.

So what do you recommend:
Window or Mesh (+200mm)

The Windows one looks cooler and a dust protect... but then i will only have 1 exhaust 120mm fan


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfinch*
> 
> Edit:
> Hm, Okay!
> 
> Option is to do only a push system.
> 
> So what do you recommend:
> Window or Mesh (+200mm)
> 
> The Windows one looks cooler and a dust protect... but then i will only have 1 exhaust 120mm fan


Window for sure. Looks a lot better, and the fan is basically useless.


----------



## Robilar

I disagree. I tested my SLI array with and without the top 200mm fan (push inwards) and saw a 5C difference in load temps with and without. My front fans are rad covered so warm air is coming in from them. The top 200mm is my only outer air intake fan. 5C is a pretty big difference for a 12 dollar fan...


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I disagree. I tested my SLI array with and without the top 200mm fan (push inwards) and saw a 5C difference in load temps with and without. My front fans are rad covered so warm air is coming in from them. The top 200mm is my only outer air intake fan. 5C is a pretty big difference for a 12 dollar fan...


I'm sure you would see a drop on temps all round if you intake through your front two fans and exhaust through the rear.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I'm sure you would see a drop on temps all round if you intake through your front two fans and exhaust through the rear.


This. And I'm also just going by what I've heard numerous times in this thread.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Im about to make a (maybe my final) modification to this case.. and I need opinions / help.

Im making a DYI Backplate for my GPU and I need suggestions for the graphics for the plate..
Plz follow this link for more info







Backplate Design

I would love someone who has skills in Photoshop, Gimp or something else to help me out.
A poll will be set up when I got enough graphics, and +rep will be given for helpful comments

Check out a test print for the plate:


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I'm sure you would see a drop on temps all round if you intake through your front two fans and exhaust through the rear.


The front four fans are intake... There just happens to be a rad in between them. Hot air from the rad is being pushed into the case.

I also tried fans exhaust out the front and found that cpu temps were 2-3C hotter but gpu temps were slightly cooler (as warm air was being pulled off the gpu's and funneled through the rad).


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Im about to make a (maybe my final) modification to this case.. and I need opinions / help.
> 
> Im making a DYI Backplate for my GPU and I need suggestions for the graphics for the plate..
> Plz follow this link for more info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backplate Design
> 
> I would love someone who has skills in Photoshop, Gimp or something else to help me out.
> A poll will be set up when I got enough graphics, and +rep will be given for helpful comments
> 
> Check out a test print for the plate:


I've always been a fan of MSI's red dragon stuff myself.

On a side note, do you know where I could get my hands on a larger picture of that msi dragon for a wallpaper? thx


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludka*
> 
> I've always been a fan of MSI's red dragon stuff myself.
> 
> On a side note, do you know where I could get my hands on a larger picture of that msi dragon for a wallpaper? thx



This is the largest one iw been able to find, 1080p (click it -> at the bottom, click "original" and you will have it)


----------



## silencerbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> 
> This is the largest one iw been able to find, 1080p (click it -> at the bottom, click "original" and you will have it)


Yoink! Will go great on my haf xb with MSI GPUs and gd65 mobo!

Awesome


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencerbob*
> 
> Yoink! Will go great on my haf xb with MSI GPUs and gd65 mobo!
> 
> Awesome


Agree









You should put your rig in your signature! -->Guide Here<--
As you can see in mine, I have the same mobo









Did you do this too?

(The MSI Batch in the front)


----------



## dpad007

Almost there................ only thing missing should be the exhaust fan grill with nerv logo, nerv sticker on top window ,eva 01 drawing on side panel and some purple led's. Taking longer than expected dammmm.


----------



## SortOfGrim

change of plan; it turns out I'm missing an o-ring for the supreme HF block, so for now it will have to do with the H70


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> change of plan; it turns out I'm missing an o-ring for the supreme HF block, so for now it will have to do with the H70


Looks to be a nice build









I went with an NZXT fan controller as well, the Mix 2 (which seems to be discontinued). I needed 6 channels instead of 5. The NZXT blends well with the XB front face.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01321_zps74b8da7a.jpg.html


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpad007*
> 
> Almost there................ only thing missing should be the exhaust fan grill with nerv logo, nerv sticker on top window ,eva 01 drawing on side panel and some purple led's. Taking longer than expected dammmm.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that looks great. i love the divirsity of colors.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> change of plan; it turns out I'm missing an o-ring for the supreme HF block, so for now it will have to do with the H70


looks like lots of fun to be had there. i miss building a comp with new case. i use to make my own cases from scratch, but once i got the XB i stopped. i guess i have found the case i wanted(for now). good luck with your build.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Looks to be a nice build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with an NZXT fan controller as well, the Mix 2 (which seems to be discontinued). I needed 6 channels instead of 5. The NZXT blends well with the XB front face.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01321_zps74b8da7a.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> that looks great. i love the divirsity of colors.
> looks like lots of fun to be had there. i miss building a comp with new case. i use to make my own cases from scratch, but once i got the XB i stopped. i guess i have found the case i wanted(for now). good luck with your build.
Click to expand...

Thanx! It was the quickest build ever! ...well, maybe second by the Prodigy









It fits nicely under the Magnum


----------



## Robilar

And about a quarter of the price


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Looks to be a nice build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with an NZXT fan controller as well, the Mix 2 (which seems to be discontinued). I needed 6 channels instead of 5. The NZXT blends well with the XB front face.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01321_zps74b8da7a.jpg.html


Nope, not discontinued. Bought mine here.


----------



## airisom2

Hey guys. I'm really close to buying this case, but I'd like to know if y'all could help me out with some measurements.



The reason is because I'm wanting to take out that SSD cage and swap it out for a 3.5 cage. These pics will put it into perspective:

Lian-Li G70 Rack:


Lian-Li PC-6X Rack:


Thanks









edit: can either one fit horizontally (with the drive's connectors facing the 5.25 bays)? If so, that would be perfect. I'm thinking the PC-6X could fit horizontally if I take a dremel to that tab hanging out.


----------



## kpoeticg

I don't have my tape measure with me right now, but the basement of the cage is pretty much the size of the 2 x 5.25 cage. So most cages the size of a 2 x 5.25 will fit. If you buy one for a 3 x 5.25, you'll have to cut it down to size, which isn't too hard.

If no one else chimes in with measurements, i'll measure for you when i'm back at my crib.

Can anybody that made their own window tops give me some tips on cutting the plexi? I cut out my top, filed it, and have it channeled exactly as i want it. I've had some trouble with cutting the plexi though. I tried scoring it and snapping, and the corner just kind of shattered off. Had a similar experience with a jigsaw too. Pretty sure i screwed up the 16" x 16" a little too much to use for the top window but i bought 2 of em so i have another try =)


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Can anybody that made their own window tops give me some tips on cutting the plexi? I cut out my top, filed it, and have it channeled exactly as i want it. I've had some trouble with cutting the plexi though. I tried scoring it and snapping, and the corner just kind of shattered off. Had a similar experience with a jigsaw too. Pretty sure i screwed up the 16" x 16" a little too much to use for the top window but i bought 2 of em so i have another try =)


You need a special "Plexi" blade for your jigsaw.. The teeth on this kind of blade will make a thicker cut in the material
I think it is called "Epoxy" blade.

eram.. hard to explain.. but here goes.
lets say the blade itself is 1mm thick, and a normal blade will cut a 1.1mm line while the plexi blade will cut a 2mm line.
The teeth on a normal blade wont remove enough material to let the rest of the blade stay clear of the material and therefore it will start to burn the plexi or even make it splinter.
The teeth on a special blade will cut away enough material to let the rest of the blade pass the material without touching it.

another thing is to let the jigsaw do the work! Dont put too much force on it. and if the jigsaw has the auto bite function (blade will work its way forward by itself.. useful for wood, but a no go for plexi) you will have to turn this function off!

You also want the plexi laying flat on a table with the cutting line MAX 2 cm over the edge.. that way the material wont vibrate too much when cutting.

Hope this helps









*Edit*
Oh yea.. and an extra layer of painters tape makes it easier to draw up the shape and protects the window better than the thin film it probably came with


----------



## GaMbi2004

Oh god no... The cat of the house just figured that it was nice and cozy to lie on my HAF XB -_- had to pick him up and "throw" him across the room 3 times before he got the point -_- now there are cat prints all over my beautifully top window.. he even managed to place a print on one of the side windows as well! Stupid cat!









Oh well.. It will come off easy enough. and atleast now I know the glue holds







Thanks, stupid cat!


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> You need a special "Plexi" blade for your jigsaw.. The teeth on this kind of blade will make a thicker cut in the material
> I think it is called "Epoxy" blade.
> 
> eram.. hard to explain.. but here goes.
> lets say the blade itself is 1mm thick, and a normal blade will cut a 1.1mm line while the plexi blade will cut a 2mm line.
> The teeth on a normal blade wont remove enough material to let the rest of the blade stay clear of the material and therefore it will start to burn the plexi or even make it splinter.
> The teeth on a special blade will cut away enough material to let the rest of the blade pass the material without touching it.
> 
> another thing is to let the jigsaw do the work! Dont put too much force on it. and if the jigsaw has the auto bite function (blade will work its way forward by itself.. useful for wood, but a no go for plexi) you will have to turn this function off!
> 
> You also want the plexi laying flat on a table with the cutting line MAX 2 cm over the edge.. that way the material wont vibrate too much when cutting.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit*
> Oh yea.. and an extra layer of painters tape makes it easier to draw up the shape and protects the window better than the thin film it probably came with


THANK YOU!!
I already have a 3-pack of acrylic blades, and that's what i was using when i tried it, but the rest of the advice should help me alot. I WAS putting force, DIDN'T have it on a perfectly flat surface, AND had the cutting line like 2 inches over the edge =\.

Also, for some reason, didn't think i needed to mask it because it already looks like it's masked by the paper coating. I've been masking everything lately too. Thanks again. I prob won't get a chance to do it til tomorrow but i think the cutout and channeling looks perfect so i'll post pics when i have the plexi mounted =)

I'm waiting til i place my order with FrozenCPU before i do the sides, because the channeling they have with the locking washer looks like i might not need to cut out those locking tabs


----------



## GaMbi2004

Glad I could help








Good luck!


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm really close to buying this case, but I'd like to know if y'all could help me out with some measurements.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason is because I'm wanting to take out that SSD cage and swap it out for a 3.5 cage. These pics will put it into perspective:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Lian-Li G70 Rack:
> 
> 
> Lian-Li PC-6X Rack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: can either one fit horizontally (with the drive's connectors facing the 5.25 bays)? If so, that would be perfect. I'm thinking the PC-6X could fit horizontally if I take a dremel to that tab hanging out.


I just took a measurement with my digital calipers and i got 108.55mm from the floor to the bottom of the mobo tray

And that's direct surface to surface so don't consider that the amt of room you have to work with. The actual 5.25 cage in my XB is about 100mm tall


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Latest addition to my XB.
Prolimatech MK-26:


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Latest addition to my XB.
> Prolimatech MK-26:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Holy funk, that's a huge cooler! And what gpu is it cooling?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Holy funk, that's a huge cooler! And what gpu is it cooling?


It is on a Club3D 7870 xt Jokercard (tahiti LE).

Only "testing" I have had time to do so far, is a run of Unigine Heaven on extreme preset. Highest temp was 45C.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I just took a measurement with my digital calipers and i got 108.55mm from the floor to the bottom of the mobo tray
> 
> And that's direct surface to surface so don't consider that the amt of room you have to work with. The actual 5.25 cage in my XB is about 100mm tall


Alright, so that means that I should be able to wedge the PC-6X rack in there if I loosen up the screws on the mobo tray a bit. I'm thinking that it will fit flush against the rear 2x80mm fan mounts if that tab on the side is cut off. Heck, I may get lucky with leaving it on, since that fan area looks like it's around 180mm wide.

At first, I was going to get a 2x5.25 to 3x3.5 hotswap bay to put up front, but it costs $60 bucks, I'd like to have some free 5.25 bays for a fan controller or something, and I just want to do the mod...

Any ideas on how I could get a 140mm fan directly above the pci slots? I saw a pic on this thread showing it done with a noctua fan, but I don't know how he mounted it up there.


----------



## kpoeticg

I would spend the 60 bux on the 2 x 5.25 to 3 x 3.5. Just don't use the hotswap function on it. You already know it'll fit, just mount it against the 80mm mesh like you're planning with the 6X. The Mobo Support Rails are between 108-109mm and loosening screws won't change that. So that would be you're cutoff point. And if you have to loosen the screws on the mobo tray (which'll be a close call, you might get lucky), you'll be wedging it under your VGA slots, which means you're graphics cards won't fit correctly. If it's cheap enough where you don't care then give it a shot. Just keep in mind the mobo support rails aren't gonna budge without modding.

The mesh in the top of the case has mounts for a 200 or 230mm fan but it's not worth mounting a fan up top. The HAF XB is designed for front -> back airflow. Alot of people have tested the top mounted fan and 99% don't see any difference. The few that do, the difference is so small that it's not worth blocking the view into your case. You're better off just getting the window top.


----------



## Sleeperservice7

I didn't realise there was a club for this great case! Anyhow; I'm a bit of a hobby coin miner but the noise was getting really annoying as my rigs are in my living space. So I found these brackets in these fair forums and I just had to get some.










Hardware;

Case: Cooler Master HAF XB
Mobo: MSI Z77A-G45
CPU: Intel i3 3220t (35w)
Graphics Cards: Sapphire HD7970 Dual-X
SSD: can remember the make, it's a 64GB one.
Memory: 4GB Corsair
PSU: Corsair HX1050
NZXT Sentry Mix2 Fan controller
Antec KÜHLER H2O 620
Kepler Dynamics Sigma_Cool Mk II Brackets

I'm still pretty amazed I managed to get this to work/fit. It may look a bit Heath Robinson-ish but it works really well. Almost silent, I can just hear it with no TV/Music on when I'm in the same room and good temps. The 200mm fan keeps the VRMs cool along with a 92mm for the card on the end.


----------



## ihatelolcats

nice job


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleeperservice7*
> 
> I didn't realise there was a club for this great case! Anyhow; I'm a bit of a hobby coin miner but the noise was getting really annoying as my rigs are in my living space. So I found these brackets in these fair forums and I just had to get some.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardware;
> 
> Case: Cooler Master HAF XB
> Mobo: MSI Z77A-G45
> CPU: Intel i3 3220t (35w)
> Graphics Cards: Sapphire HD7970 Dual-X
> SSD: can remember the make, it's a 64GB one.
> Memory: 4GB Corsair
> PSU: Corsair HX1050
> NZXT Sentry Mix2 Fan controller
> Antec KÜHLER H2O 620
> Kepler Dynamics Sigma_Cool Mk II Brackets
> 
> I'm still pretty amazed I managed to get this to work/fit. It may look a bit Heath Robinson-ish but it works really well. Almost silent, I can just hear it with no TV/Music on when I'm in the same room and good temps. The 200mm fan keeps the VRMs cool along with a 92mm for the card on the end.


I like what you have done. welcome to the club


----------



## SortOfGrim

I never showed the inners, not that it's very exciting though

It's alive!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleeperservice7*


That looks insane!
But why not an extra Kuhler for the cpu? nevermind, no more space


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Alright, so that means that I should be able to wedge the PC-6X rack in there if I loosen up the screws on the mobo tray a bit. I'm thinking that it will fit flush against the rear 2x80mm fan mounts if that tab on the side is cut off. Heck, I may get lucky with leaving it on, since that fan area looks like it's around 180mm wide.
> 
> At first, I was going to get a 2x5.25 to 3x3.5 hotswap bay to put up front, but it costs $60 bucks, I'd like to have some free 5.25 bays for a fan controller or something, and I just want to do the mod...
> 
> Any ideas on how I could get a 140mm fan directly above the pci slots? I saw a pic on this thread showing it done with a noctua fan, but I don't know how he mounted it up there.


HERE $19.99. Holds 3 x 3.5 + 1 x 80mm fan in 2 x 5.25

My friggin Dremel 4200 just died in my hands. Blahhhhhh

Thanx for the tips on plexi cutting Gambi. Once I had it on a level surface and let the jigsaw do the work, it sliced right through it like a sewing machine. I have my plexi cut to size. I was just touching it up with a polishing bit on my Dremel and it overheated and died in like 2 minutes. Now i can't mount my plexi cuz i gotta cut a little bit out of those 2 long rails on the 2 sides of the window.

On the plus side, Newegg's accepting my RIVE + 1 year accidental damage warranty back so i can grab a Rampage IV Black Edition in a month


----------



## kpoeticg

Don't mind the Dremel slips. I'm gonna give it a paint job when I'm done modding it.


----------



## wthenshaw

Should have cut from the inside


----------



## kpoeticg

LOL, now you tell me =P

Nah, i got Dremel slips all over my XB. I don't care cuz i've always been planning on painting it. It was easier to get exact measurements from the outside. I tried to do it from the inside. I had both sides masked with lines drawn, but all the other stuff on the inside made it tough for me to get measurements down to the mm.

I couldn't get my Calipers or either of my square's in there properly. So i would've had to guess at the measurements too much.

I actually don't remember if i did those scratches with my Dremel or when I was filing. Cuz i masked it pretty good when i was Dremelling. I had to file the crap out of it to get the lines straighter


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the Dremel slips. I'm gonna give it a paint job when I'm done modding it.


Nice job ^^ those are some sick dremel slips, lol







but who cares if it is gonna get painted.
Im guessing the 2nd plexi cutting went better?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Should have cut from the inside


It is MUCH easier to cut in a straight line when you have the curve from the "hill" to lean against.. I did it from the outside, no slips like that







only a cut I ALMOST made too long.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> LOL, now you tell me =P
> 
> Nah, i got Dremel slips all over my XB. I don't care cuz *i've always been planning on painting it.* It was easier to get exact measurements from the outside. I tried to do it from the inside. I had both sides masked with lines drawn, but all the other stuff on the inside made it tough for me to get measurements down to the mm.
> 
> I couldn't get my Calipers or either of my square's in there properly. So i would've had to guess at the measurements too much.
> 
> I actually don't remember if i did those scratches with my Dremel or when I was filing. Cuz i masked it pretty good when i was Dremelling. I had to file the crap out of it to get the lines straighter


What colour?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Nice job ^^ those are some sick dremel slips, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but who cares if it is gonna get painted.
> Im guessing the 2nd plexi cutting went better?


Yeah for sure. After i put it on a flat surface and let the jigsaw do the cutting it worked out way better. I was still able to use the same piece of plexi too. Didn't ruin it the first time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> What colour?


Well b4 i returned my RIVE so i can get a RIVE BE in a month i was gonna do Red with White and Black. The Alsa Candy Killer Cans. I'm still gonna do something similar but i'm prob gonna change it a little now.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

I like all the cutting. Nice work.

It's about time I got around to doing that.
With the MK-26, there is just enough room to do it:



Should really get off my arse and paint the damn case while I'm at it. I have had the paint sitting here for a while


----------



## kpoeticg

Thanx =)

I've had my plexi for a while and i still gotta get around to doing the side windows. I decided a while ago to save my paintjob for the end. It's too easy to scratch my case up when i'm cutting holes in it with a Dremel =P

I still have at least 4 more mods planned for my XB, so it's gonna be a little bit b4 i get around to painting =)


----------



## damric

XB fellas, I know this has been mentioned many times in this 5051 post thread, so can we get a definitive list of which fans fit in the top 200mm slot stickied on the first page? Please no "don't use a top fan blah blah" as some of us have some really hot cards that need more flow/exhaust.

Thanks. And keep up the good work. Some really nice looking projects all over this thread.


----------



## kpoeticg

I know the CoolerMaster Megaflow or whatever they're called fit


----------



## Robilar

I used a Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm, it fits as well.


----------



## wthenshaw

I think the 230mm Bitfenix fan fits...


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric*
> 
> XB fellas, I know this has been mentioned many times in this 5051 post thread, so can we get a definitive list of which fans fit in the top 200mm slot stickied on the first page? Please no "don't use a top fan blah blah" as some of us have some really hot cards that need more flow/exhaust.
> 
> Thanks. And keep up the good work. Some really nice looking projects all over this thread.


If your GPU heat problems are that severe, I would strongly suggest that you look at a more direct solution. As you yourself hint at, the general consensus is that the roof fan does little or nothing at best and in a few cases have produced worse results (likely due to more turbulence that messes up the front to back airflow).

I would advise that you look at getting a better cooler for your GPU. The Prolimatech MK-26 that I have supports your card and I very much doubt that it would have any trouble keeping it cool.
I'm running a 7870 XT which is a pretty hot card. The MK-26 can keep it below 50C in Furmark.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I think the 230mm Bitfenix fan fits...


I have the 200mm Bitfenix, it is a tight fit, I am not sure how the 230 would fit.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> If your GPU heat problems are that severe, I would strongly suggest that you look at a more direct solution. As you yourself hint at, the general consensus is that the roof fan does little or nothing at best and in a few cases have produced worse results (likely due to more turbulence that messes up the front to back airflow).
> 
> I would advise that you look at getting a better cooler for your GPU. The Prolimatech MK-26 that I have supports your card and I very much doubt that it would have any trouble keeping it cool.
> I'm running a 7870 XT which is a pretty hot card. The MK-26 can keep it below 50C in Furmark.


The top fan made a 5-7C difference in my GPU temps. I tested it both ways running Furmark. Given my front two fans are blocked by a radiator, it is the only fan that provides cool air to the GPU's.

However with that said I have Windforce coolers that do not exhaust air out the back of the case (the air is blown off the sides of the cards). A more traditional stock cooler may well indeed have a different experience with the top fan installed.


----------



## ajohnson30

I'm using the Cooler Master Megaflow 200 mentioned above, set to exhaust. The only reason is, I'm lazy and I don't want dust to settle on top, and...it's BLUE!









If I could change the lighting on my Titan to be blue, I would, but as much as that card cost, I'm not touching it.


----------



## kpoeticg

Lol, changing an LED isn't all that complicated.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> The top fan made a 5-7C difference in my GPU temps. I tested it both ways running Furmark. Given my front two fans are blocked by a radiator, it is the only fan that provides cool air to the GPU's.
> 
> However with that said I have Windforce coolers that do not exhaust air out the back of the case (the air is blown off the sides of the cards). A more traditional stock cooler may well indeed have a different experience with the top fan installed.


Yours are very specific circumstances, that have no real similarities with those of "damric".


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Yours are very specific circumstances, that have no real similarities with those of "damric".


Actually I responded in reference to your comments about how the roof fans provide little or negative benefits to the temperatures within the case. That may well be accurate in many cases but not in all depending on hardware. Your comment generalized an opinion which is not always applicable.

Also if you read Damric's post that you responded to, he asked what fans fit and clearly stated he did not want to hear about the fans not providing any benefit (which you clearly ignored in your comments).

I noted in a prior post that the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm fits (that answers his question







)

Top fan works for me, no magic involved. I assume it will work for some other owners of the case with similar video cards as well.)


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> The top fan made a 5-7C difference in my GPU temps. I tested it both ways running Furmark. Given my front two fans are blocked by a radiator, it is the only fan that provides cool air to the GPU's.
> 
> However with that said I have Windforce coolers that do not exhaust air out the back of the case (the air is blown off the sides of the cards). A more traditional stock cooler may well indeed have a different experience with the top fan installed.


I don't think "blocked" by a radiator is really the right way to put it. A radiator doesn't block airflow. Especially with push/pull. Lower FPI rads don't even come close to blocking the airflow


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I don't think "blocked" by a radiator is really the right way to put it. A radiator doesn't block airflow. Especially with push/pull. Lower FPI rads don't even come close to blocking the airflow


Fair enough, perhaps "blows warm air rather than exterior cool air" is more accurate?


----------



## kpoeticg

It's more accurate, but even that depends on your setup. If you're water temps are running cool enough, the air blowing through your rad isn't necessarily gonna be that warmed up either. The whole point of watercooling is to get a closer temp to your exterior temp. So if you got a Delta of 8 degrees, then the air will be blowing 8 degrees higher than your outside air.

It's not as dramatic of a temp difference as you would think


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Also if you read Damric's post that you responded to, he asked what fans fit and clearly stated he did not want to hear about the fans not providing any benefit (which you clearly ignored in your comments).


I provided a solution with a 100% chance of success, as a more viable alternative to a solution that have a slight chance of providing limited benefit.

Your is in fact the first I have heard of any real benefit being had from the roof fan. And since it is in direct opposition to the general consensus, it is more than fair to assume that your specific circumstances are the reason for the positive outcome. Not the fan in itself.
Considering this and the fact that your circumstances are significantly different from his, it is not reasonable to assume that he would have the same results.


----------



## CptAsian

I've just got another example of how a top fan can help. Yesterday, I decided to test if running with no top panel is actually cooler for my GPU than running without one, and it is. Running the case without a top panel drops the temperatures by six to eight degrees when playing Euro Truck, as my GPU blasts massive amounts of hot air upwards with a horizontal motherboard. Then again, this might just be an acception, as I might be the only guy crazy enough to cram a 7990 in a HAF XB.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> It's more accurate, but even that depends on your setup. If you're water temps are running cool enough, the air blowing through your rad isn't necessarily gonna be that warmed up either. The whole point of watercooling is to get a closer temp to your exterior temp. So if you got a Delta of 8 degrees, then the air will be blowing 8 degrees higher than your outside air.
> 
> It's not as dramatic of a temp difference as you would think


That's why I said warm as opposed to "hot"









It was actually your suggestion earlier on that had me reverse the airflow of my rad so thanks btw as it made very little difference.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> I provided a solution with a 100% chance of success, as a more viable alternative to a solution that have a slight chance of providing limited benefit.
> 
> Your is in fact the first I have heard of any real benefit being had from the roof fan. And since it is in direct opposition to the general consensus, it is more than fair to assume that your specific circumstances are the reason for the positive outcome. Not the fan in itself.
> Considering this and the fact that your circumstances are significantly different from his, it is not reasonable to assume that he would have the same results.


Again, not disagreeing with you. I pointed out pretty clearly that my setup may be the exception rather than the rule. These Windforce 770's dump all hot air off the gpu's directly into the case.

I will again confirm that I get cooler temps with the fan on and running than with it off entirely (and not mounted). I would assume that rear exhaust gpu's would do better without the top down fan as the airflow from front to back would be unimpeded.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> That's why I said warm as opposed to "hot"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was actually your suggestion earlier on that had me reverse the airflow of my rad so thanks btw as it made very little difference.


I'm suprised it didn't make more of a difference. If more people were around that day, more people would've been suggesting the same thing =)

Obviously no matter what any1 says, including myself, whatever gives you the best temps is what you should go with.
That being said, most people are gonna find the best temps with the HAF XB with front to back airflow and no fan up top. It takes very particular circumstances for a different setup to work better.


----------



## damric

Original Fermi gpu runs hot, and stock msi cooler dumps that hot air into case. With sides or top off (bench mode), it is easily 8-10c cooler. And I plan on picking up another cheap used card for sli.

Also my north bridge runs hot, so I'm adding either 120mm jetflos or 140mm sharks up front (for a change since I usually use sickle flows). Btw the rose will 80mm red fans are a great and come with a pci slot fan controller for $4 shipped.

Soon I'll be getting a second XB and experiment with stacking them.

So how does that 230mm bitfenix indeed fit? That's very interesting to me.


----------



## Buxty

I'm glad its not just me who had heat issues when using a 240mm rad up front, even my RAM started getting really hot because of the total lack of airflow.

And no it wasn't my fans that were the issue, it was a match up between good airflow more noise, or less noise no airflow. I do think the case could benefit from a fan on the left side to either push or pull air to and from the GPU's. Feeling how heavy my XB was fully fitted out i doubt anyone would use the handles.


----------



## kpoeticg

It sounds like more of an issue with Closed Loops Coolers. Since both of you guys are running CLC's. One rad probly generates alot more heat than having 2 or 3 does


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> It sounds like more of an issue with Closed Loops Coolers. Since both of you guys are running CLC's. One rad probly generates alot more heat than having 2 or 3 does


True that seems like an accurate assessment, I think the XB was designed as a air cooled case really.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah it absolutely was. HAF = High Air Flow


----------



## wthenshaw

It's an air cooling case with water cooling support.

I myself have noticed only 2-3C increase in GPU temperature with the H100 in place and I am using the plexiglass top.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, that's a pretty perfect description. 2-3* isn't bad at all.

Buxty, what u were saying before about fans on the left or right. I'm using the Akust Magnetic Fan Bridges in the basement of my case next to my 240 rad. They fit pretty perfectly. I didn't wanna have em connected to the door so i could still remove the panels when i wanted to. The same thing could be done on the top half of the case

I'm using em for 2 x 92mm fans. I'm thinking of putting one between my PSU and HD Cage too


----------



## Buxty

[quote name="kpoeticg" url="/t/1329750/official-cooler-master-haf-xb-club/5070#post_20857302"Buxty, what u were saying before about fans on the left or right. I'm using the Akust Magnetic Fan Bridges in the basement of my case next to my 240 rad. They fit pretty perfectly. I didn't wanna have em connected to the door so i could still remove the panels when i wanted to. The same thing could be done on the top half of the case[/quote]

Good idea, I just think CM had a good idea with the HAF XB but left things out which had made people mod it. I mean its good, i've seen a load of great mods done to the case but people like me are lazy and can't be bothered to mod it







Got to say though i liked the cables under the motherboard tray.


----------



## kpoeticg

I'm happy they made the case the way they did. I learned to mod because of it. I've never done anything remotely like this b4. =)


----------



## Buxty

Thats good







I'm not meaning to slate the case or start an argument it's just personal preference







Currently put my main rig back in my HAF912+ i think for my XB the future holds a nice beast air cooled rig


----------



## SortOfGrim

you could flip the fans, so they blow the hot air out the front. Or get a single AIO cooler


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Thats good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not meaning to slate the case or start an argument it's just personal preference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently put my main rig back in my HAF912+ i think for my XB the future holds a nice beast air cooled rig


Lol, i didn't think you were starting an argument =P. I bought this case as a project because i wanted to learn to mod. I know that puts me in a minority =)

On another note, my Gentle Typhoon 2150RPM's are gonna be delivered today. Can't wait =D


----------



## ihatelolcats

yeah I started out with rad fans blowing in but quickly realized that wasn't ideal for overall thermal management


----------



## Chode

I've been looking at getting this case. I just saw this revision on the Cooler Master site. HAF XB EVO. Is this one in the wild yet? ETA?

http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/case/lan-box-haf-series/haf-xb-evo.html

Now wondering if this one would be worth waiting for.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> yeah I started out with rad fans blowing in but quickly realized that wasn't ideal for overall thermal management


I currently have them blowing in but had them blowing out the front before. My challenge with setting them up as exhaust out the front is that my two video cards sit literally 3 mm away from them and are the side blower style. As such hot air coming off of them (and they get much hotter during gaming than my cpu ever does) gets sucked straight into the rad.

If I had gpu's with reference coolers that exhausted air out the rear there would be no issue with the cpu fans exhausting out the front as they would pull air only from the top down fan.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Lol, i didn't think you were starting an argument =P. I bought this case as a project because i wanted to learn to mod. I know that puts me in a minority =)
> 
> On another note, my Gentle Typhoon 2150RPM's are gonna be delivered today. Can't wait =D


Its the first case I modded too


----------



## ajohnson30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Lol, changing an LED isn't all that complicated.


I'm talking about the green "GEFORCE GTX" lit up lettering that spans almost the entire top spine of my titan. I'm not sure what's behind it to light it up, and I'm not keen to rip my card apart to find out just so I can make it blue....


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

I see you did the power and hdd lights too







If the titan green is bothering you, you can use that evga prog to turn it off, I know its far from making it blue but its something at least. (you probably already know about it but thought id say anyway just incase u didn't)


----------



## kpoeticg

In the "Green Build" that dude Brian changes out his EVGA LED's on his graphics cards. He doesn't go into crazy detail, but he shows a pic of him doing it if you check out one of the build logs he posted

The only reason i say it's not that complicated is cuz people have to take apart their cards to put waterblocks on them. If its out of your comfort zone u def shouldn't do it. But there isn't too much involved in changing out the LED.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, alot of people have used it for that


----------



## Dasker

Hi Guys and girls









I have fallen in love with this very nice looking case, and have to get it








My question are: With mesh or with window?
I want a very good cooling, so think of the mesh because of the 200mm fan mount. but its also cool looking with the window








My current rig are AMD x4 965 3,4Ghz, Crosshair III board, 2 x XFX Radeon HD 5850 in CF, and and H80i Cpu cooler. Corsair 750W Psu and only 4GB kinston value ram.

I'm thinking of getting a brand new build in this case with I5 or I7. 1 GFX card this time, ATI or Nvidia not sure what to choose other than min. 2GB ram on the Gpu.

Anything you can recommend? also what size and numbers of coolers?

Thanks for replys and help


----------



## kpoeticg

Well the 200mm/230mm fan up top doesn't help most people, so i def recommend getting the window. Stock config can hold a 2 x 140 or 2 x 120 rad up front, a 1 x 120 rad in the rear, and 2 x 80mm in the bottom rear. Graphics card is your personal preference, I'm personally waiting on AMD to release their new Volcanic Islands cards.


----------



## Robilar

Has anyone seen any benefit to mounting 80mm fans in the rear on this case?


----------



## kpoeticg

It depends what you have in the basement. They won't help anything on the upper level. If your Hard Drives need cooling, they'll help. Or if like me, you got a rad in the basement or any other reason u need airflow down there....


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Has anyone seen any benefit to mounting 80mm fans in the rear on this case?


Not in the actual 80mm fan mounts no, i used 2x Arctic F8's for a while but they were just noisy. Ghetto mounting a couple to blow air across the bottom of the AM3+ backplate helped my OC quite alot.


----------



## Robilar

I assume they put those mounts there to provide airflow for mechanical hard drives (of which I have none). Too bad there isn't enough space to put in a small rad instead.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I assume they put those mounts there to provide airflow for mechanical hard drives (of which I have none). Too bad there isn't enough space to put in a small rad instead.


They'd only blow over the SSD rack unless you fit your own HDD one. I heard quite a few pages back of someone trying a radiator down there.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I assume they put those mounts there to provide airflow for mechanical hard drives (of which I have none). Too bad there isn't enough space to put in a small rad instead.


If you don't use the 2.5 cage there's enough room for a 2 x 80mm rad. I've seen at least one person use the Black Ice 160 rad down there

Actually even if u move the 2.5 cage to the furthest position it might fit. There's 3 different ways u can fit that cage


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> They'd only blow over the SSD rack unless you fit your own HDD one. I heard quite a few pages back of someone trying a radiator down there.


SSD rack? No no no... I have three mechanical drives in that rack.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> SSD rack? No no no... I have three mechanical drives in that rack.


Say whaaaat?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Say whaaaat?












Post 2000


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

I've got the 2 80's blowing in ducted up at about a 35 degree angle and the top 230 on exhaust to suck cool air from the bottom through the mobo and out, the 230 also helps my cpu heatsink as it is pointed up as well. I think it helps but I don't have any data to prove it.


----------



## kpoeticg

I remember your build now. I like what u did with all the ducting. I was thinking of trying to find a way to duct my 92mm fans in the basement to the 240 rad right next to it


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> If you don't use the 2.5 cage there's enough room for a 2 x 80mm rad. I've seen at least one person use the Black Ice 160 rad down there
> 
> Actually even if u move the 2.5 cage to the furthest position it might fit. There's 3 different ways u can fit that cage


Hmm, that is interesting. I only have a single SSD in my system (the system below is for my media storage







). I technically don't even need hard drive racks.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01329_zps0bb756fe.jpg.html


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I remember your build now. I like what u did with all the ducting. I was thinking of trying to find a way to duct my 92mm fans in the basement to the 240 rad right next to it


thx, looked at your build pics to get an idea of how they line up, can't think of a good way to do that. Just these ideas, which are kinda crap: Use two of those flex ducts to connect the radiator to each of the 92's but those things are horrible for air flow, the ribs destroy it. The other is to use 2 rectangular register ducts and short piece of something to bridge the two. But I don't think you could fit all that in there, I've got no good ideas on it :/. All I can suggest is to check out the ducts/tubing at homedepot/lowes and see if you could use anything to accomplish what u want. Or fab the entire thing but that's going to be incredibly time consuming. On another note your build is looking pretty kick ass and I hope to see more pics of it


----------



## Dasker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Well the 200mm/230mm fan up top doesn't help most people, so i def recommend getting the window. Stock config can hold a 2 x 140 or 2 x 120 rad up front, a 1 x 120 rad in the rear, and 2 x 80mm in the bottom rear. Graphics card is your personal preference, I'm personally waiting on AMD to release their new Volcanic Islands cards.


Thanks for the rad config setup options I can choose in the case









So there will be no gain in cooling choosing the mesh cabinet at all, or is it a slightly gain or loss in temp from mesh to window?

AMD vs Intel is always religion







I have used ATI and AMD in 3 of my latest build, mostly because of the price is far lower on AMD CPU's than Intel. ( I7 4770K cost 425 USD compared to AMD FX-8350 8 cores cost 244 USD in Denmark )

But I think its time for changes, so thats why I'm thinking Intel + Nvidia


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Hmm, that is interesting. I only have a single SSD in my system (the system below is for my media storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I technically don't even need hard drive racks.


I'm not even positive u need to do away with the cage, u might just need to move it to it's forward most position. I don't think you can do push/pull + keep the cage. But you should def look into one of the 160 rads.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> thx, looked at your build pics to get an idea of how they line up, can't think of a good way to do that. Just these ideas, which are kinda crap: Use two of those flex ducts to connect the radiator to each of the 92's but those things are horrible for air flow, the ribs destroy it. The other is to use 2 rectangular register ducts and short piece of something to bridge the two. But I don't think you could fit all that in there, I've got no good ideas on it :/. All I can suggest is to check out the ducts/tubing at homedepot/lowes and see if you could use anything to accomplish what u want. Or fab the entire thing but that's going to be incredibly time consuming. On another note your build is looking pretty kick ass and I hope to see more pics of it


Yeah, it would be nice but i'm not sweatin it too much. I'm gonna have 2 Gentle Typhoon 2150's under the rad so it's not a huge deal to duct the 92mm's to it. The whole reason i have those 92's there is to provide more airlow to keep the rad cool anyway. They should do their job.
You'll def be seeing more pics of it =P. I've taken like 500 pics throughout what i've done so far. I plan to make a build log, just need to pick and choose and organize pics for it. I'll get around to putting together a build log eventually. Til then I'll keep posting most updates in here =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasker*
> 
> Thanks for the rad config setup options I can choose in the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there will be no gain in cooling choosing the mesh cabinet at all, or is it a slightly gain or loss in temp from mesh to window?
> 
> AMD vs Intel is always religion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have used ATI and AMD in 3 of my latest build, mostly because of the price is far lower on AMD CPU's than Intel. ( I7 4770K cost 425 USD compared to AMD FX-8350 8 cores cost 244 USD in Denmark )
> 
> But I think its time for changes, so thats why I'm thinking Intel + Nvidia


Well this build for me is gonna be 4930k, RIVE BE, and 2 x AMD R9 290X to start. But as you know, it's all personal preferencce. The Mesh vs Window top. 99% of people see no help at all from the 200mm fan up top. So the small chance u might see 1C better vs not being able to see in your case anymore..... Most people in here will tell you to just go with the window top


----------



## kpoeticg

For all you AMD guys in here, I just saw a pretty bangin deal on Newegg. Don't mean to spam, just seems like a good deal and I know a few of you like AMD FX CPU's.

LINK

AMD FX-9590 4.7GHz Eight-Core CPU + ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX MOBO + G.SKILL Ripjaws 8GB MEM + CORSAIR Hydro Series H60
ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS
AMD FX-9590 Vishera 4.7GHz Socket AM3+ 220W Eight-Core Desktop Processor - Black Edition FD9590FHHKWOF
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL10S-8GBXL
CORSAIR Hydro Series H60 (CW-9060007-WW) Water Cooler

Was: $1,014.96
Now: $589.99
Save: $424.97


----------



## Majentrix

My XB is now entirely cooled by Noctua.
Got two 80mm fans running down the bottom, although I suspect they're not doing much thanks to all the cabling that's in the way.


----------



## kpoeticg

The 80mm's should keep the bottom half of your XB cool. They won't do anything to help the top half though. If any of your HD's could use a little extra cooling, I'm sure they'll come in handy


----------



## wthenshaw

Just an idea but to anyone else seeking more cooling in the lower chamber, and aren't using either of the 5.25 drives, you could mount 60mm fans behind the 5.25 blanks, which themselves have the same filter material as the big front mesh.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Going to water cool the gpu, too loud & high temps for my comfort and I need an excuse to build something









mock setup, need to drill at least one hole in the mobo tray maybe 2. Not sure about the back rad, also not sure about what size tubing I'm gonna use (either 1/2 or 3/8)
I kept the H70 on because I don't have enough tim atm


----------



## mavisky

Nice. I'm actually looking to get rid of my modded H80 and consolidate my gpu and cpu loops.


----------



## drew666

Hi guys and gals, has anyone tried mounting a 360rad in front? I'm planning to get the swiftech h320 for a CPU and GPU loop


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drew666*
> 
> Hi guys and gals, has anyone tried mounting a 360rad in front? I'm planning to get the swiftech h320 for a CPU and GPU loop


There is certainly enough room for a 360. You will have to do a little bit of cutting to remove material that would otherwise limit airflow, but it should not be more than a 20 minute job.

Edit to add:

Just checked. the H320 uses that ridiculous "barbs sticking out the end" design, so It MAY be slightly to long. By my best estimate it should fit, but I can't be sure since the ******* at swiftech have decided to only list the length of the main unit.
But pretty much all 360 rads on the market will fit in there. most with a bit of room to spare.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

havent modded my XB in a while but looking to do so...Was wondering if I could get some advise on my custom fan/radiator bezels that I will be making for the front of my XB...They will be made from acrylic and look similar to the ones on my Scratch build...Was wondering if everyone could give me their opinion whether I should leave them squared or round the edges....heres a link to my scratch build with the bezels I will be making
They are on last page


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drew666*
> 
> Hi guys and gals, has anyone tried mounting a 360rad in front? I'm planning to get the swiftech h320 for a CPU and GPU loop


It's possible. Here's a link of someone who has done it.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1329750/official-cooler-master-haf-xb-club/2740#post_20056554


----------



## MacNavy

HI,

this is my HAF-XB















New changes incoming...


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> It's possible. Here's a link of someone who has done it.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1329750/official-cooler-master-haf-xb-club/2740#post_20056554


Not the same rad. read my post above to see why this MAY be an issue.


----------



## kpoeticg

I considered using a 360 for my mod. With the measurements i took for Alphacool NexXxos rads, which are shorter than most rads, they pushed right up to the clips that hold the front panel in. That's why i went with the 280. But i'm mounting mine externally. It might work with a thin rad mounted internally. You'd have to cut out the entire fan mount area though to cool the rad properly cuz the fans won't line up.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> man... that's a girrrls car!


That is a Porsche, not a BMW


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> 93 850CI, sitting around back at the moment... crank walk! big money fix!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> yeah I remember these though


Guess corvette's are girl cars too then










Barbie's got good taste, ***** lives in a 3-story mansion, wouldn't mind owning real-life versions of all the barbie cars and houses


----------



## nyk20z3

Few goodies on there way to Germany while i wait for the rest of my computer gear to arrive.

MSI Lighting 780 -



Cooler Master Megaflow 200mm Blue LED fan for more airflow and visual pop when mounted to the Mesh top panel -


----------



## airisom2

Hey guys, there's a new HAF XB case called the HAF XB EVO. Here's the difference:


They finally fixed the HDD problem (4x 3.5 drives now), and there are better fans in it (PWM). Good thing I waited to get the case.

With the removable bays, it should be easier to mod too.

It costs the same on Amazon too. Newegg doesn't seem to have it in stock yet. Oddly, it shows on Amazon a 1-2 *month* wait. I guess it just came out.


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Hey guys, there's a new HAF XB case called the HAF XB EVO. Here's the difference:
> 
> 
> They finally fixed the HDD problem (4x 3.5 drives now), and there are better fans in it (PWM). Good thing I waited to get the case.
> 
> With the removable bays, it should be easier to mod too.
> 
> It costs the same on Amazon too. Newegg doesn't seem to have it in stock yet. Oddly, it shows on Amazon a 1-2 *month* wait. I guess it just came out.


dont seem much of a diffrence though... you can always make your own more fun to make it your own.
* make 2 hdd/ssd drive combo.at front.
* pressed the front little wider to fit a 360 without mods
* Better water cooling options maybe
* Do something with the top panel
but these are just my ideas


----------



## kpoeticg

I actually appreciate it's only a few fixes and not a case that makes me wanna scrap my mod =)

Edit: Just saw the 360 support, DAMMIT
Edit: Just realized the 360 was your idea and not one of the changes. I'm happy again =)


----------



## Robilar

Updates are always appreciated but I still wish the two hard drive bays were removable straight 5.25 bays instead. It would be nice to be able to put in a 2x5.25 reservoir in that spot or a dual bay fan controller.

I don't see people using removable mechanical hard drive bays much any more.


----------



## SortOfGrim

had to make room for the mcp35x, so I attached the drive bay to the mobo tray


----------



## kpoeticg

Good idea. I was thinking of adding a 2nd 35x to my build to go with my Apogee Drive 2 so i can run at lower speeds. I'll probly get a res top though


----------



## airisom2

Small update on the HAF XB EVO. I emailed them and they said that there are dust filters on the front.


----------



## kpoeticg

That's not really an update, the HAF XB has a dust filter on the front =) Or do you mean a different type of filter? Like more easily removeable?


----------



## airisom2

Dear valued customer,
The HAF XB EVO is a sort of "quality of life" revision update for the HAF XB. It comes with removable drive cages that also have options to fit 2.5" drives or more 3.5" drives than what the XB could hold depending on what cage you put in. It also comes with more powerful front fans and some dust filters that the HAF XB did not have.

Regards,
CMUSA Support


----------



## kpoeticg

Interesting. I'm curious to see what they're talking about. The XB really has 2 front filters. The Mesh that you see from the outside and the filter right behind it.

It's nice that they moved on from those generic case fans that most people will never even see spinning =P. I've been wondering how those JetFlo's are for rad fans. They seem to have replaced the Sickle Flow's and CM's specs are off the charts for them like all their fans lol


----------



## Die Pest

Hi, this is my little haf... ähh Borg Cube and i want to join the club too.














PESTI


----------



## airisom2

Wow, I was JUST thinking about rigging a 1080mm rad on top of the HAF XB yesterday...glad to see someone attempt it.


----------



## kpoeticg

Interesting build. Welcome to OCN!! Is that an Aquaero 5 Pro under the Phobya res?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Wow, I was JUST thinking about rigging a 1080mm rad on top of the HAF XB yesterday...glad to see someone attempt it.


I think Gambi's doing a 1080 radbox under his XB with QD's


----------



## GaMbi2004

Kpoeticg, Thanks for remembering me ^^
I was just checcking in.. dont have much time in front of the monitors those days.. got myself a Golf mk4 GTI 1.8t ^^ major upgrade from my Golf II 1.6 TDI lol








But a LOT of stuff to be modded / fixed









And yes indeed I made the 1080 mod with QDC's! and it works flawlessly! already had the box out of the 1080 stand for LAN a few times and not a single drop of water when disconnecting ^^ just have to run my "Low OC" profile when disconnected












Also, this "method" allows me to enjoy the view from the window









Many more pic's and info in my build log (listed in my sig)

Also my latest mod (I dont remember if I showed in this thread?)
DYI GPU Back Plate, NOT for heat purposes.. only looks


----------



## kpoeticg

What the hell took you so long to update us? =P
Lookin good brotha. Nice to see you got the backplate sorted out too. You talked about it when you were planning it out. Also looks great!!


----------



## GaMbi2004

Thanks Brotha!
As I mentioned.. new car








A guy has to find new hobbies when hes PC is "perfect", hehe.

Guess Ill have to find a job SOON! or my next project might be a GF -_- and that is a never ending project right there... lol.

*Edit
Oh yea ^^
I also participated in the foldathon.. I crashed 4-5 times, 2 of witch was when I was sleeping.. so lost 5-10 hours on that account -_-
BUT! I still won a router ^^ Should be in the mail in about 3-5 days. It was my first foldathon ever!


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Guess Ill have to find a job SOON! or my next project might be a GF -_- and that is a never ending project right there... lol.


LOL, yeah generally a GF & a job tend to be around during the same time periods








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> *Edit
> Oh yea ^^
> I also participated in the foldathon.. I crashed 4-5 times, 2 of witch was when I was sleeping.. so lost 5-10 hours on that account -_-
> BUT! I still won a router ^^ Should be in the mail in about 3-5 days. It was my first foldathon ever!


Sweet, congrats man. Can't wait til all the hardware for my build finally gets released so i can start doing stuff with it too LMAO!!

Oct's the end of my waiting period. RIVE BE, 2 AMD R9 290x's, Aquaero 6 Pro. Finally all this Dremelling & Filing can start paying me back =D

What router u win? Is it 802.11ac?


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Hey guys, there's a new HAF XB case called the HAF XB EVO. Here's the difference:
> 
> 
> They finally fixed the HDD problem (4x 3.5 drives now), and there are better fans in it (PWM). Good thing I waited to get the case.
> 
> With the removable bays, it should be easier to mod too.
> 
> It costs the same on Amazon too. Newegg doesn't seem to have it in stock yet. Oddly, it shows on Amazon a 1-2 *month* wait. I guess it just came out.


Considering the future is 2.5" drives this seems like a downgrade since they're reducing the number of 2.5" drives

I wish there were more than two 3.5" bays in the XB but not if I have to sacrifice 2.5" bays


----------



## Robilar

I disagree. How many years will it be before I can get a 3TB ssd for under 150 bucks? Not any time soon. Mechanical drives are cheap and reliable.


----------



## iv76erson03

Sorry if this has been discussed in this thread but I just got one of these and I can't get my fan controller installed. Its a 5.25 so the left side is secured but the right side is just kinda sitting there. before i get out my drill/does anyone have an idea?


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Good idea. I was thinking of adding a 2nd 35x to my build to go with my Apogee Drive 2 so i can run at lower speeds. I'll probly get a res top though


I will prolly also get the dual MC 35 with the Swiftech dual pump top and heat sink to keep it cool. That set up will fit in the space where the 2.5" drive is now. I'll mod a "250" tube res onto the left side panel and call it a day.

Looks like I'll do a 2x240 rad up front with the Scythe GT's (AP15's) in push and a single rad on the back panel with those GT's in push pull.

For now I'll be happy to get a GA-Z87X-OC that actually passes video. Awaiting a new board from rma.


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I disagree. How many years will it be before I can get a 3TB ssd for under 150 bucks? Not any time soon. Mechanical drives are cheap and reliable.


Good luck with that. Just saw a 1TB SSD at Newegg on "sale" for $579.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah i checked out that email too =P. Mechanical Drives and SSD's really serve 2 different purposes nowadays. SSD's are for OS, cache, and just fast access, and mechanical's are mostly for Data Storage which is also important. I'll probly have a 3.5" 3 or 4 TB HD in my rig and 2 or 3 SSD's in raid 0.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iv76erson03*
> 
> Sorry if this has been discussed in this thread but I just got one of these and I can't get my fan controller installed. Its a 5.25 so the left side is secured but the right side is just kinda sitting there. before i get out my drill/does anyone have an idea?


Yeah, alot of people have that issue. Mounting tape or Velcro would probly be your 2 best bets. Or drilling em in like I'm doing. Alot of people have found that annoying as hell


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iv76erson03*
> 
> Sorry if this has been discussed in this thread but I just got one of these and I can't get my fan controller installed. Its a 5.25 so the left side is secured but the right side is just kinda sitting there. before i get out my drill/does anyone have an idea?


Yeah, CM really dropped the ball on that turd of a design feature.

My solution was to cut a spacer to hold it. Quick and simple.



The material you choose should be fairly strong, as it will become a structural part of the fan controller.
Make sure to cut it very thin at the front, to allow the front panel to fit. You will have roughly 1mm. of clearance.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iv76erson03*
> 
> Sorry if this has been discussed in this thread but I just got one of these and I can't get my fan controller installed. Its a 5.25 so the left side is secured but the right side is just kinda sitting there. before i get out my drill/does anyone have an idea?


a piece of 'L' shape metal, drill holes, self tapping screws and voilà.

Has anybody used the x-dock bays? Are they easy to use?


----------



## Bane99

About to drop some money down on this case. Just wanted to know if the aforementioned issue with the 5.25" drive bays is prevalent? I have three 5.25" device and will have to sacrifice one to use this case.
Also, is the EVO worth it over the standard XB?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bane99*
> 
> About to drop some money down on this case. Just wanted to know if the aforementioned issue with the 5.25" drive bays is prevalent? I have three 5.25" device and will have to sacrifice one to use this case.
> Also, is the EVO worth it over the standard XB?


It is not a flaw of some individual cases. It is a design flaw shared by all HAF XB cases that only affects "short" 5.25" devices (not full sized ones).
It is basically a product of the 5.25" bays being right next to the 3.5" bays, leaving no room to access the right hand side of the 5.25" bays. This means that only the left side can be actively secured. This is not a problem for full sized devises such as optical drives or 3.5" converters, but fan controllers and similar devises that are often shorter, will lack support on the right side.

As previously shown, it is a very simple problem to solve, so it is really only a minor nuisance.


----------



## kpoeticg

^^^ What he said. When you take a full sized rig and shrink the case by half or more there's gonna be things that bother you from time to time. That's why they make giant cases like the 900D. The tool-less design works perfectly with large devices, it just sucks with fan controllers. I really don't knw what CM coulda done about that. There really is no room on the other sides. I don't mind drilling and using screws so it doesn't bother me....


----------



## Robilar

My fan controller fits secyrely into the slot. Mind you it is full length, considering this is a 75 dollar case, a few minor inconveniences are no big deal.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I disagree. How many years will it be before I can get a 3TB ssd for under 150 bucks? Not any time soon. Mechanical drives are cheap and reliable.


idk, usually keep cases for several builds. SSDs have been dropping pretty fast, although this year prices seem to have stagnated. I bought a 120gb for $70 last year and they're still around that price.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah i checked out that email too =P. Mechanical Drives and SSD's really serve 2 different purposes nowadays. SSD's are for OS, cache, and just fast access, and mechanical's are mostly for Data Storage which is also important. I'll probly have a 3.5" 3 or 4 TB HD in my rig and 2 or 3 SSD's in raid 0.


I currently have a 1.5tb and 4tb and one 120gb SSD. I imagine I'm done with hdd, probably go SSD from now on as long as prices keep dropping. Once 256+ gb reaches $100 I'll upgrade to that. My theory is prevalent DDR4 will cause SSD prices to drop. I think DDR4 starts at 8gb dimms? So with 4 slots no PC will have less than 32gb? What do we do with so much ram?


----------



## nyk20z3

Patiently awaiting for my XB to arrive from the states to put this Bad Boy to good use -

Any 1 else with a 780 Lighting in a XB in this thread or will it be the first ?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> I currently have a 1.5tb and 4tb and one 120gb SSD. I imagine I'm done with hdd, probably go SSD from now on as long as prices keep dropping. Once 256+ gb reaches $100 I'll upgrade to that. My theory is prevalent DDR4 will cause SSD prices to drop. I think DDR4 starts at 8gb dimms? So with 4 slots no PC will have less than 32gb? What do we do with so much ram?


No not starting at 8GB (I don't think) the key point of DDR4 is the _ability_ to have dimms with over 8GB as you can't with DDR3


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> I currently have a 1.5tb and 4tb and one 120gb SSD. I imagine I'm done with hdd, probably go SSD from now on as long as prices keep dropping. Once 256+ gb reaches $100 I'll upgrade to that. My theory is prevalent DDR4 will cause SSD prices to drop. I think DDR4 starts at 8gb dimms? So with 4 slots no PC will have less than 32gb? What do we do with so much ram?
> 
> 
> 
> No not starting at 8GB (I don't think) the key point of DDR4 is the _ability_ to have dimms with over 8GB as you can't with DDR3
Click to expand...

Don't forget about server ram, as they already have 32GB dimms out for them.


----------



## waharsh

Hello everyone,
I am going to get this awesome case for my first build.

Sorry if this has been covered already.

I've been thinking about fans and cooling. I will be filling the case with.bitfenix Spectre pro 200mm, 3x 140mm fans and 2x silenx 80mm fans.
I want to use a Phanteks PH-TC14CS-BL, which is a horizontal CPU cooler. I plan on having all the small fans as intake with the 200 as ehaust. I will have the CPU cooler blowing up to the 200.

What do you think? Would this be a good idea?


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waharsh*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I am going to get this awesome case for my first build.
> 
> Sorry if this has been covered already.
> 
> I've been thinking about fans and cooling. I will be filling the case with.bitfenix Spectre pro 200mm, 3x 140mm fans and 2x silenx 80mm fans.
> I want to use a Phanteks PH-TC14CS-BL, which is a horizontal CPU cooler. I plan on having all the small fans as intake with the 200 as ehaust. I will have the CPU cooler blowing up to the 200.
> 
> What do you think? Would this be a good idea?


With the 200 Fan installed the CPU may make contact depending on its height!


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waharsh*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I am going to get this awesome case for my first build.
> 
> Sorry if this has been covered already.
> 
> I've been thinking about fans and cooling. I will be filling the case with.bitfenix Spectre pro 200mm, 3x 140mm fans and 2x silenx 80mm fans.
> I want to use a Phanteks PH-TC14CS-BL, which is a horizontal CPU cooler. I plan on having all the small fans as intake with the 200 as ehaust. I will have the CPU cooler blowing up to the 200.
> 
> What do you think? Would this be a good idea?


Welcome to OCN!









3x 140mm fans: Not sure where you're going to put the third fan, as the rear exhaust only supports 120mm fans. You _could_ buy an adaptor, but you'd be better off just using one of the already included 120mm fans and using it as an exhaust. If you want to mount 140mm fans in the front, you have to do it from inside the case. You can't put 140mm fans behind the front bezel because they wont fit without modification.

There's no point in cooling the bottom area unless you have something down there that needs cooling (water pumps, mechanical hard drives, radiators). The PSU has its own isolated cooling section. The case is basically separated into two levels/zones. Adding extra fans on the bottom will do nothing to your components on the top level, and vice-versa.

Your 200mm fan isn't really needed because you have two fans in the front directly cooling your components. Adding a fan up top is recommended if you have a radiator installed in the front of the case and/or you have 3/4 graphics cards that are really close together that could use some extra airflow.

You'd be best off saving your money on the fans and going stock. I do agree on getting an exhaust fan. The way that cpu cooler is oriented, it will dump air in your case, and adding a rear fan will help exhaust it out. Only get 80mm fans if you actually have something down there that needs cooling (SSDs don't need cooling). I'd advise you get a fan controller too, since those front fans aren't very quiet, and the open design lets sound leak out fairly easily, unless you're planning on controlling the fan speeds by your motherboard fan headers.


----------



## waharsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> With the 200 Fan installed the CPU may make contact depending on its height!


The Phanteks PH-TC14CS-BL which is a horizontal CPU cooler is only 140.5mm high.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Welcome to OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3x 140mm fans: Not sure where you're going to put the third fan, as the rear exhaust only supports 120mm fans. You _could_ buy an adaptor, but you'd be better off just using one of the already included 120mm fans and using it as an exhaust. If you want to mount 140mm fans in the front, you have to do it from inside the case. You can't put 140mm fans behind the front bezel because they wont fit without modification.
> 
> There's no point in cooling the bottom area unless you have something down there that needs cooling (water pumps, mechanical hard drives, radiators). The PSU has its own isolated cooling section. The case is basically separated into two levels/zones. Adding extra fans on the bottom will do nothing to your components on the top level, and vice-versa.
> 
> Your 200mm fan isn't really needed because you have two fans in the front directly cooling your components. Adding a fan up top is recommended if you have a radiator installed in the front of the case and/or you have 3/4 graphics cards that are really close together that could use some extra airflow.
> 
> You'd be best off saving your money on the fans and going stock. I do agree on getting an exhaust fan. The way that cpu cooler is oriented, it will dump air in your case, and adding a rear fan will help exhaust it out. Only get 80mm fans if you actually have something down there that needs cooling (SSDs don't need cooling). I'd advise you get a fan controller too, since those front fans aren't very quiet, and the open design lets sound leak out fairly easily, unless you're planning on controlling the fan speeds by your motherboard fan headers.


The Bitfenix Spectre pro 140mm fans have both 120mm and 140mm mounting holes on it's frame. so I should be able to mount on on the rear fan mount. Sorry, just took a second look at the case and the 140 may be too large for the rear fan area. I will have to get 1 120mm fan.

Yes I know from earlier in this thread that I will need to mod the front bezel slightly. I wanted the increased airflow from the 140's over the 120's.

I will use the 80mm fans precisely for the reason you stated " unless you have something down there that needs cooling"

I will be getting the 200mm fan to help exhaust the case out of the top. and also for the led's it was stated earlier in this thread that the top fan should drop the temps 2-3 degrees.

thank you for responding, and making me realize the 140mm fan won't fit the rear mount.

I now have 3 ideas for the fan configuration.

1. the one stated in my first post: all fans intake with the 200mm top fan as the only exhaust. with the use of the Phanteks PH-TC14CS-BL cpu cooler.

2. all fans as intake with the 120mm rear as the only exhaust using a CM Hyper 212 EVO cpu cooler pointing to the rear exhaust.

3. all fans as intake. No exhaust fans. Use the CM Hyper 212 EVO cpu cooler pointing toward the side of the case where the heat will exhaust out of the case through the vent holes on the side panel.

Not too sure of #3.

the good point of all three configurations is that the case will have very good positive pressure. as I plan on getting these filters I should have very little dust.

Again please let me know your ideas. Thank You!


----------



## Robilar

One of the best things about a cube case is it's low height.. Wouldn't be able to hang my tv/monitor over top of a regular ATX case










http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01335_zps9d80eb6f.jpg.html


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waharsh*
> 
> The Bitfenix Spectre pro 140mm fans have both 120mm and 140mm mounting holes on it's frame. so I should be able to mount on on the rear fan mount. Sorry, just took a second look at the case and the 140 may be too large for the rear fan area. I will have to get 1 120mm fan.
> 
> Yes I know from earlier in this thread that I will need to mod the front bezel slightly. I wanted the increased airflow from the 140's over the 120's.
> 
> I will use the 80mm fans precisely for the reason you stated " unless you have something down there that needs cooling"
> 
> *I will be getting the 200mm fan to help exhaust the case out of the top.* and also for the led's it was stated earlier in this thread that the top fan should drop the temps 2-3 degrees.


If you do that, then you're basically negating the airflow of the front fans and your cpu cooler. Your cpu cooler is designed to suck in air from the top, and dissipate the heat throughout the case. The 200mm fan has to be used as an intake for your application with an exhaust fan installed if your set on getting a 200mm fan. As far as the top fan giving you better temps, don't count on it. As said before, people will notice temperature drops when they have something like an H100i installed in the front. Since that setup blows in hot air in the case, an extra intake of cool air is preferred to bring the temps down (I think someone on here said that they had like 7C lower temps in that situation). Setups for strictly air setups won't see much benefit with a top fan, unless you have some hot graphics cards in there.
Quote:


> thank you for responding, and making me realize the 140mm fan won't fit the rear mount.
> 
> I now have 3 ideas for the fan configuration.
> 
> 1. the one stated in my first post: all fans intake with the 200mm top fan as the only exhaust. with the use of the Phanteks PH-TC14CS-BL cpu cooler.
> 
> 2. all fans as intake with the 120mm rear as the only exhaust using a CM Hyper 212 EVO cpu cooler pointing to the rear exhaust.
> 
> 3. all fans as intake. No exhaust fans. Use the CM Hyper 212 EVO cpu cooler pointing toward the side of the case where the heat will exhaust out of the case through the vent holes on the side panel.
> 
> Not too sure of #3.
> 
> the good point of all three configurations is that the case will have very good positive pressure. as I plan on getting these filters I should have very little dust.
> 
> Again please let me know your ideas. Thank You!


Option one is good, but it will only work well if you reverse the fans on your phanteks, but something's telling me that you don't want to intake air from the bottom of the cooler...Not to mention that reference graphics cards work by sucking in air from the rear fan, and blowing it out the front where the video connectors are at. So, option 1 would be disadvantageous for reference cards. I'm not sure about non-reference coolers that dump air in your case, as it could benefit from both intake and exhaust positions.

Option two is the best way. The HAF XB was made for front->back airflow, and following that design will yield the best results, unless you're planning on doing liquid cooling. Then, you may have to revise the airflow in the case.

For option three, you'd be best off leaving the 212 in the default position and changing the rear fan to exhaust instead of intake. Actually, the phanteks would probably fare better in option three, given that the rear 120mm fan is used for exhaust.


----------



## SlitWeaver

I'd like to become a member of the club! I've had this case since Christmas and have enjoyed (almost) every moment of it! Using a non-modular PSU from my original rig is the only thing that made this build a pain in the rear.







Anyway, without further ado, here is some photo documentation and explanations of my personal build!
Final note before we begin: The lighting in my dorm is complete crap. Never have I ever had this much of an issue taking pictures. The flash makes dust that is not visible to the naked eye visible and all of the pictures (although 6MP) look horrid. I'll try to get better pictures of the rig after my new fans arrive and I can attempt to make the lighting in the rig more favorable. But anyway, for now, this is my pride and joy!








The full album on imagur can be viewed here:


http://imgur.com/Xr9Tg


Here's the front of the case with some decals and the cable for my G35 headphones. The case is actually not on the desk anymore and is on a separate table I broght in next tot he desk. Gonna need the extra space for a second monitor when I get one.


Dat sexy gold on my ASRock Z77 Extreme4:


The stock fans I am replacing as soon as my package arrives:


SATA cables and one of the many examples of the ugly cable management in the case right now. Also the corner of my GTS 450 PhysX slave card.


As sad as it is, this is the best picture I could get of my Samsung 256GB 840 Pro:


My heatsink and RAM. *None* of that dust is visible to the naked eye. The lighting in here really started to piss me off when taking these photographs.










Another look at my GTS 450 PhysX slave card:


My two 1TB drives (not in raid) that are easily pulled out like that because I don't have that stupid hotswap backblate installed -.-


The source of all my cable issues related to management and ugliness:


Two overview pictures of the case. Which looks _less_ bad?



This concludes the documentation of my build. I look forward to the EVO version. Does anyone know if that case will be considered part of this group or will a new club be started for that case in specific?


----------



## kpoeticg

IMO it should be the same thread for the EVO. It's just minor changes. Basically same chassis


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlitWeaver*


This is how you manage cables with a non modular power supply


----------



## SlitWeaver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> This is how you manage cables with a non modular power supply


I see, feed the cables that can under the motherboard. Will mess with cable management a bit when my new fans come in


----------



## CM MR HAF

Hi Guys,

Just want to let you know that the HAF Xb Evo has all the feedback you gave me included. Thank you and good luck, we are listening to our fans because they keep us involved and competitive.

RC-902XB-KKN2
-Removed 4 x SSD frame, replaced with 2 x 3.5" HDD frame
-Made the bottom HDD/ODD cages removable
-Revised SATA power to the hotswap PCB and protection (idiot proof)
-Changed the 2 x 120mm front fans from high RPM standard fans to Xtraflo type medium speed fans

Some people complained about wanting 200mm + tower cooler support at the same time, so we designed a new top cover that was taller but super ugly, so my call was no. Sorry, not included.


----------



## Robilar

I really like the XB and it's great that you responded to customer feedback. My only suggestion would be that the removable hard drive bays would be backed into 5.25" bays so that the bays could be used with devices if the removable trays were not needed.

I would have loved to have been able to put in a dual bay touchscreen fan controller or a dual bay resevoir


----------



## airisom2

First off, thanks for listening to the community. It's always nice to see companies trying to make their products better, but this is the first time that I've seen a revised case less than a year after its launch. Great job









As far as the top fan modification, you guys could have done something like this. It's a nice compromise.


That way, we could have support for large tower coolers, and have extra cooling for multi-card configurations. Those are 2x 92mm fans, btw.


----------



## kpoeticg

Were you guys unable to figure out a solution to the fan controller issue? I remember when you asking for input for a refresh of the XB. I remember not being able to secure fan controllers on the right side was asked a few times. Also, did you guys make the HDD and ODD bays interchangeable? I modded my XB so i have 5.25 bays on both sides, but even having mounting holes on the other side of the bay would've been an improvement. The gaps in the tension clips are pretty much right where the mounting holes need to be which makes it a bit of a PITA to work with.


----------



## silencerbob

I'll just put some pic of my system up here.


----------



## iv76erson03

Found a solution for the fan controller. I took the original fan controller back which was an aerocool and got a different model. This time I got the Aerocool Strike X 1000. I must say, it is built much better than the other Aerocool product I got. It fits so tight in the bay that it really isn't going anywhere. The knobs are solid and I have to push really hard on the right side to get it to move. For the time, I'm happy. It's on sale at Fry's if you have one nearby or online at http://www.frys.com/product/7350584.


----------



## nyk20z3

Good thing I don't use fan controllers.

The key is 2 buy fans that move a lot of air at a low dBA and just run them at full speed off a Power Hub -



I have mine tucked in the lower compartment where it is out of site and that leaves the front facial very clean looking.

The Visual affect and more flexibility with a fan controller are still of more value to most though!


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah I can't wait for the Aquaero 6 to be released. I still have a store credit at Performance-PCs just waiting to be spent on it


----------



## DreadyDK

So im beginning to see end of my first casemod









I just got the plexi mounted in the top, and if u ask me it looks pretty damn good......









Just need the front back from the painter, and then a little cable management then im DONE!

http://peecee.dk/uploads/102013/2013-10-04_16.18.43_big_thumb.jpg

http://peecee.dk/uploads/102013/2013-10-04_16.19.00_big_thumb.jpg

More pic to come, when im done ....


----------



## DreadyDK

UPS


----------



## spaniardunited

Very nice DreadyDK. I like the white/yellow/black combo!


----------



## SlitWeaver

So my stock fans are screwed in too tight. The screws are almost stripped trying to unscrew them...suggestions?


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlitWeaver*
> 
> So my stock fans are screwed in too tight. The screws are almost stripped trying to unscrew them...suggestions?


Try any and every flat-head, philips, torx, and allen that you have and if that doesn't work drill it out.

EDIT: used does instead of doesn't.


----------



## SlitWeaver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> Try any and every flat-head, philips, torx, and allen that you have and if that does work drill it out.


Finally found ONE flat-head that worked. Had to borrow almost every toolkit on my dorm floor lol


----------



## waharsh

Ok so I found something and wanted to share and see what you guys think.

I want to use the Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO in the Haf XB, but I also want to have a 200mm fan on top. the XB has a CPU clearance of 180mm. The 212 EVO is 159mm tall. This only leaves 21mm for the 200mm fan. I found three fans that are 20mm thick leaving only 1mm space between the cooler and the fam will this be ok????

here are the two fans:

Xigmatek

Aerocool

Bitfenix


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlitWeaver*
> 
> Finally found ONE flat-head that worked. Had to borrow almost every toolkit on my dorm floor lol


That's usually how it goes haha. Glad you got it though


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waharsh*
> 
> Ok so I found something and wanted to share and see what you guys think.
> 
> I want to use the Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO in the Haf XB, but I also want to have a 200mm fan on top. the XB has a CPU clearance of 180mm. The 212 EVO is 159mm tall. This only leaves 21mm for the 200mm fan. I found three fans that are 20mm thick leaving only 1mm space between the cooler and the fam will this be ok????
> 
> here are the two fans:
> 
> Xigmatek
> 
> Aerocool
> 
> Bitfenix


Sounds like it's gonna be a really tight fit. I'd skip the 200mm fan. It's most likely not gonna help at all, and it sounds like it's gonna cause issues for you.


----------



## boxwunder13

I want to join the club! I love this case. It was so awesome to build in and I am already starting to think about how I can mod it...


No top, just got it all put together.

Shot straight down, CM 212 EVO and Sapphire 7850

Shot through the mesh. I have some plexi left over from my other mod.... That mesh may have to go.

I have dubbed it "Living Room Cube" or LRC for brevity. I have been using an Xbox controller and Steam Big Picture Mode, and I have to say, I like the interface for BPM. I have specific games that I like to play with a controller and it also seconds as a little media PC for NetFlix and music.

Keeps things a bit cooler than my HAF 912, which I thought was a bit shocking, but makes sense at the same time. I have notes for a review for this case, but I am back in school so my time is being usurped by those responsibilities. Cheers.


----------



## DreadyDK

So yeah the front is painted and ready to be mounted, when im done with the last cable management ect.......



So i little cable management, and then ill maybe need to look at a little more air flow.
The couple of SP120 on 5v, dont make that much flow, so ram and chip-set gets a little hot after some gaming time


----------



## Sleeperservice7

Nice job. What did you use to paint the case? And how did you get the insides done? Do you have any pictures of the whole thing put together?


----------



## kpoeticg

Now that I'm going with a black motherboard (RIVE BE), I'm pretty sure I'm gonna paint my case white with red and black, instead of red with black and white. I hope it comes out looking half as good as that! Seriously, that looks amazing!!!


----------



## nyk20z3

Due to limited space to mount a res or pump ive been trying to find a compact solution to run a CPU only custom loop.I like to do things as clean as possible and use the best components so this is what i have come up with -



Aqucomputer AMS with a full copper build for max heat dissipation,D5 pump and res built in.The problem is my XB and other gear has not arrived yet so i cant take measurements.From what i can see it would mount just fine but the fill port would be facing sideways so that would create an issue.Has any 1 else used this Rad/Res/Pump combo in an XB that can add some insight ?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Due to limited space to mount a res or pump ive been trying to find a compact solution to run a CPU only custom loop.I like to do things as clean as possible and use the best components so this is what i have come up with -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aqucomputer AMS with a full copper build for max heat dissipation,D5 pump and res built in.The problem is my XB and other gear has not arrived yet so i cant take measurements.From what i can see it would mount just fine but the fill port would be facing sideways so that would create an issue.Has any 1 else used this Rad/Res/Pump combo in an XB that can add some insight ?


From the outer screw holes for 120mm fans in the front and to the side of the case, there is roughly 93mm. of clearance, if you don't mind removing the tabs for the front and roughly 81mm. if you don't want to mess with them.


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleeperservice7*
> 
> Nice job. What did you use to paint the case? And how did you get the insides done? Do you have any pictures of the whole thing put together?


Well first it was diped in acid, to remove the the orginal paint.


After that it was powder coated RAL 9016 White


Dont have a picture of the whole thing as of now, but i think i will tomorrow







"Not all done yet"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Now that I'm going with a black motherboard (RIVE BE), I'm pretty sure I'm gonna paint my case white with red and black, instead of red with black and white. I hope it comes out looking half as good as that! Seriously, that looks amazing!!!


Thanks mate









Good luck with the build, awesome color choice. Looking forward to seeing some pictures when u start


----------



## Robilar

The acid didn't eat the rivets? I did that to a HAF932 and the rivets were eaten through.


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> The acid didn't eat the rivets? I did that to a HAF932 and the rivets were eaten through.


Nope not at all


----------



## kpoeticg

Everybody that powder coats gets it chemically stripped first. I never heard of rivets getting eaten through. But i'm replacing all the rivets on my rig with red ones anyway probly


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Everybody that powder coats gets it chemically stripped first. I never heard of rivets getting eaten through. But i'm replacing all the rivets on my rig with red ones anyway probly


depends on the tupe of chemical cleaning they do...some acid will interact with the aluminum rivets and not the steel case....I have done that before and it irritated me...But on my Haf Xb I just removed all the rivets with a drill and replaced them with white ones


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah that's what I'm doing. Didn't know that about chemical stripping though. Now that i think back to "The Green Build" that got me interested in this case in the first place. I think the pics he shows of the XB chemically stripped was completely broken down to the rails. I forgot about that.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> No not starting at 8GB (I don't think) the key point of DDR4 is the _ability_ to have dimms with over 8GB as you can't with DDR3


according to this article
http://www.tweaktown.com/news/24799/samsung_announces_16gb_ddr4_dimm_to_be_released_in_2014/index.html
Quote:


> "As soon as 20nm hits, Samsung should be able to offer 8GB, 16GB and 32GB DDR4 modules."


No mention of anything smaller than 8gb. Not saying they won't exist, but it seems they're starting at 8gb and going from there.

Some people are still running around with 32gb SSDs, are they going to have 32gb RAM and 32gb SSD? That would be fun


----------



## DreadyDK

So this is the final pictures of my Cooler Master HAF XB "White" With a yellow twist mod


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> So this is the final pictures of my Cooler Master HAF XB "White" With a yellow twist mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


well done. this will be one of my favorite XB builds.







mine is number one of course.


----------



## jojoenglish85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Few goodies on there way to Germany while i wait for the rest of my computer gear to arrive.
> 
> MSI Lighting 780 -
> 
> 
> 
> Cooler Master Megaflow 200mm Blue LED fan for more airflow and visual pop when mounted to the Mesh top panel -


Awesome just got mine in last week, holding off until i get my new 780's, but everytime i look at it, im tempted to just build a new rig lol. My wife would kill me though.


----------



## kpoeticg

DreadyDK, looks better everytime i see it. Thanks for the continuous eye candy =). Have you considered sanding and polishing that EK Supremacy? I think it would look real good in your build. There's pleny of instructions how to do it in the Water Cooling Club & Picture Gallery


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> DreadyDK, looks better everytime i see it. Thanks for the continuous eye candy =). Have you considered sanding and polishing that EK Supremacy? I think it would look real good in your build. There's pleny of instructions how to do it in the Water Cooling Club & Picture Gallery


Depending on which one I actually decide to get I have thought about having it Powder coated purple....


----------



## kpoeticg

I think powder coating a Supremacy would be overkill =P. That is unless you have the tools to do it yourself. It would be cheaper and just as effective to PlastiDip imo. They sell the PlastiDip kit to make your own colors. Shouldn't be hard to mix up a nice purple from red and blue. Dyeing the top might work even better =)

Actually I think dyeing the top would work perfectly.


----------



## dippy

Hello, allowed me to join this Club.

Currently finishing everything with this case, I'm super happy









3 HDD Sata3, 2 of them infront of the bay, 1 laying in the 5.25" bay.

My setup:

i5 3570k
7870 Tahiti LE
8Gb Ram
Watercooled.


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dippy*
> 
> Hello, allowed me to join this Club. Currently finishing everything with this case, I'm super happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 HDD Sata3, 2 of them infront of the bay, 1 laying in the 5.25" bay.
> My current setup:
> 
> i5 3570k
> 7870 Tahiti LE
> 8Gb Ram
> Watercooled.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that a M-ITX I'm seeing in there? Any particular reason why you went with that instead of a mATX? Curious as I've seen M-ITX boards run the same as mATX boards and have more features. Think you're the first I've seen using that size board in this case, and I've been around this club since the beginning!


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, I'm pretty sure no1's stuck an mitx in here. In my opinion there's WAYYYY better cases to get for mitx.


----------



## dippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> Is that a M-ITX I'm seeing in there? Any particular reason why you went with that instead of a mATX? Curious as I've seen M-ITX boards run the same as mATX boards and have more features. Think you're the first I've seen using that size board in this case, and I've been around this club since the beginning!


Yes, it is mini ITX board: Asus P8Z77i Deluxe, moving from previous same itx based: Asrock Z77E-ITX.

I love the itx based, specially with features of Wifi controller onboard (both Asus and Asrock have it) and ocability of those tiny ITX









Head to head, I loves P8Z77i Dlx than my previous Asrock









Before decide to choose itx again, I'm tempting with Asus Maximus Gene, but it lack of wifi onboard out of the box. With my itx board and my current case (CM HAF XB), it is easy to arrange my watercooling parts cleanly


----------



## kpoeticg

I almost got an mitx b4 i chose this build. That's how i ended up coming across this case a while back cuz i was looking for something portable. You should go with at least matx with a case this big though. The Maximus VI Gene has an extra x4 slot and the Asrock z87m OC Formula has i think an x4 x1 msata and half mpcie slot on top of the 2 x16's. It's worth the extra functionality/x16 slot to get matx and get a wifi card or wifi usb controller.

There's too many sweet mitx cases =P. The new EVGA Hadron Hydro looks tight as hell. I'd love to do a build with an ROG Impact and either Hadron Hydro or CaseLabs SM5

Please don't think I'm knocking your rig. I'm not at all. Just think if you have a case this big, you might as well have some extra pci slots on your mobo. I was interested in the MVI Gene around the Haswell launch. Even though they don't give you the wifi card, they still give you the msata duo port or whatever its called. You can get the wifi card they use in the other boards online. I forget what its called, but i started a thread for it on the rog forums when the board was first released and some1 told me exactly what card it was. I think it cost like 50 bux. Just my 2 cents =)


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> UPS


How did you get that window so flat?


----------



## dippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I almost got an mitx b4 i chose this build. That's how i ended up coming across this case a while back cuz i was looking for something portable. You should go with at least matx with a case this big though. The Maximus VI Gene has an extra x4 slot and the Asrock z87m OC Formula has i think an x4 x1 msata and half mpcie slot on top of the 2 x16's. It's worth the extra functionality/x16 slot to get matx and get a wifi card or wifi usb controller.
> 
> There's too many sweet mitx cases =P. The new EVGA Hadron Hydro looks tight as hell. I'd love to do a build with an ROG Impact and either Hadron Hydro or CaseLabs SM5
> 
> Please don't think I'm knocking your rig. I'm not at all. Just think if you have a case this big, you might as well have some extra pci slots on your mobo. I was interested in the MVI Gene around the Haswell launch. Even though they don't give you the wifi card, they still give you the msata duo port or whatever its called. You can get the wifi card they use in the other boards online. I forget what its called, but i started a thread for it on the rog forums when the board was first released and some1 told me exactly what card it was. I think it cost like 50 bux. Just my 2 cents =)


Rrrrr.... In my country, the price gap between ROG series - in my specific case: Maximus Gene - and the non ROG (such as my board, P8Z77i Dlx) is almost night and day


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> well done. this will be one of my favorite XB builds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine is number one of course.


Thanks mr









Hehe yeah ofc








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> DreadyDK, looks better everytime i see it. Thanks for the continuous eye candy =). Have you considered sanding and polishing that EK Supremacy? I think it would look real good in your build. There's pleny of instructions how to do it in the Water Cooling Club & Picture Gallery


Narhhh tbh, im pretty much done with this case. Maybe for my next case i will go more all out








Thanks the the suggestion tho








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> How did you get that window so flat?


erhmm dont really know what that type of machine is called in english, but basically 1,5mm was removed of the plexi in the exact shape as the hole made in the top cover. have a picture of the process, pictures say more then words. Now that i have a hard time explaning myself


----------



## GaMbi2004

DreadyDK
That looks SOO darn awesome!!
And I didnt even noticed you milled the plexi to be raised to top surface. that is AWESOME dude!
Godt arbejde








+rep


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> DreadyDK
> That looks SOO darn awesome!!
> And I didnt even noticed you milled the plexi to be raised to top surface. that is AWESOME dude!
> Godt arbejde
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


Thanks alot dude









So milling machine was the word i was looking for


----------



## ClickJacker

OK, That's what I thought. Best looking window I've seen.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dippy*
> 
> Rrrrr.... In my country, the price gap between ROG series - in my specific case: Maximus Gene - and the non ROG (such as my board, P8Z77i Dlx) is almost night and day


You were the one that brought up the Gene in the previous post =P. There's plenty of matx boards to go with =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> Thanks alot dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So milling machine was the word i was looking for


I think CNC Machine is the word your looking for. But i didn't know you milled the plexi either. How did you mount it? Did it just snap in place? Or is just the shape of the window raised and the thinner plexi is still mounted around the inner panel?


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> OK, That's what I thought. Best looking window I've seen.


Thanks mr








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I think CNC Machine is the word your looking for. But i didn't know you milled the plexi either. How did you mount it? Did it just snap in place? Or is just the shape of the window raised and the thinner plexi is still mounted around the inner panel?


Or is just the shape of the window raised and the thinner plexi is still mounted around the inner panel? *Exactly*


----------



## kpoeticg

Wow, I agree with Gambi. +rep for that one


----------



## nyk20z3

I wish a company would make replacement windows for the XB in different colors.Just seems like to much work if you don't have the right shop around to do the job.


----------



## kpoeticg

You don't need a shop =P. That's why places like FrozenCPU and PerformancePCs sell different color plexi. It's used mostly for computer windows. All you needs a jigsaw and a dremel. If you don't wanna get a jigsaw and a dremel, you can just score and snap, then sand it. That second options about 6 bux worth of tools

My shop = my living room or kitchen depending how messy the job is =D
I cut plexi in the kitchen since it's got one of those vinyl tile type floors, easier to clean up.


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Wow, I agree with Gambi. +rep for that one


Hehe thanks


----------



## SortOfGrim

finally the leak test. It's not as I wanted but the pump wasn't strong enough when installed in the bottom. And I didn't want to buy even more hardware.

The pump + reservoir will have to be raised at least 2 cm so the heatsink of the pump will be more effective and the line to the rad will be level.
Other than that it's almost finished.



As soon as the batteries are charged I'll make some better pics


----------



## kpoeticg

Looks great so far. What pump are you using? And what mix of Pastel are you using for that? That Red came out Killer.

I just looked in your sig. There's NO WAY your pump isnt strong enough. It's just a PWM pump, maybe you gotta set it better. The 35x has the most head pressure of any pump (14.7ft I think). It should be able to do like 10 laps around the HAF XB

Actually the D5 Strong "Might" have more headroom. But if it does I'm pretty sure that's the only one


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Looks great so far. What pump are you using? And what mix of Pastel are you using for that? That Red came out Killer.
> 
> I just looked in your sig. There's NO WAY your pump isnt strong enough. It's just a PWM pump, maybe you gotta set it better. The 35x has the most head pressure of any pump (14.7ft I think). It should be able to do like 10 laps around the HAF XB
> 
> Actually the D5 Strong "Might" have more headroom. But if it does I'm pretty sure that's the only one


Thanks! I would have thought the Swiftech MCP35x would do it too..considering it has seen a lot tougher stuff But I tried it several times and it just wouldn't start! It could be part of a problem (I haven't used the Black Ice in a while) but the easiest solution was to place the pump higher. It was also a bit easier then to attach the 2.5" drive bay rather then on the mobo tray..live and learn

The coolant is Feser One red, which looks good in contrast with all the black, imo.


----------



## kpoeticg

Wow, I was positive that was a Pastel. I thought Feser was more transparent than that. If you didn't already know, you're not really supposed to Voltage Control the 35x. It needs PWM control. And also it has a real weird PWM Duty Cycle range. I think under 17% Duty Cycle is minimum speed, and then when you hit like 47% Duty it maxes out. I'd bet money that you're PWM settings is the problem. Either that or a kink in your tubing.

Nice Pic


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Wow, I was positive that was a Pastel. I thought Feser was more transparent than that. If you didn't already know, you're not really supposed to Voltage Control the 35x. It needs PWM control. And also it has a real weird PWM Duty Cycle range. I think under 17% Duty Cycle is minimum speed, and then when you hit like 47% Duty it maxes out. I'd bet money that you're PWM settings is the problem. Either that or a kink in your tubing.
> 
> Nice Pic


When I leak test I just hook the 4 (2) pin molex to the psu, and leave the pwm cable unattached as the mobo isn't powered anyway. If you know a way to do a pwm control without turning on the mobo, let me know.

And normally the coolant is clear but when the pump is going at full blast it creates bubbles.


----------



## kpoeticg

LOL, I like the way it looks better with the bubbles =P. That's why i thought it was Pastel. I have a Zalman PWM Mate, and a little PWM microcontroller pcb they sell at FrozenCPU and ModDIY. I do all my leak testing outside of my chassis, away from my Mobo =). Once your mobo turns on then, your pump should work like it did in your other chassis. It's probly cuz it's not gettin a PWM signal...


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> You don't need a shop =P. That's why places like FrozenCPU and PerformancePCs sell different color plexi. It's used mostly for computer windows. All you needs a jigsaw and a dremel. If you don't wanna get a jigsaw and a dremel, you can just score and snap, then sand it. That second options about 6 bux worth of tools
> 
> My shop = my living room or kitchen depending how messy the job is =D
> I cut plexi in the kitchen since it's got one of those vinyl tile type floors, easier to clean up.


I know where to get the supply's lol

It's just the XB window is flush up too then recesses down so that might be hard to replicate.


----------



## kpoeticg

Well what DreadyDK did is phenomenal. But most people just use U-Channel/C-Channel. It ends up coming out pretty great looking. You don't need a CNC machine to make a window. But yeah, you do at least need a Dremel to cut the hole. I don't think "Score and Snap" would work with the XB's steel panel's =P. I wasn't thinking of that when i said that. You could always get a bolt on window kit too.

I'm just saying, I live in a 1 bedroom apartment. And every mod I've done on my XB has been done either in my kitchen or living room depending on the job. Cutting Plexi and "Shaving" Steel is MESSY
If you just cut a hole with a Dremel, then lined the hole with C-Channel and mounted the Plexi. I guarantee you'd be extremely happy with how it looks


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Well what DreadyDK did is phenomenal. But most people just use U-Channel/C-Channel. It ends up coming out pretty great looking. You don't need a CNC machine to make a window. But yeah, you do at least need a Dremel to cut the hole. I don't think "Score and Snap" would work with the XB's steel panel's =P. I wasn't thinking of that when i said that. You could always get a bolt on window kit too.
> 
> I'm just saying, I live in a 1 bedroom apartment. And every mod I've done on my XB has been done either in my kitchen or living room depending on the job. Cutting Plexi and "Shaving" Steel is MESSY
> If you just cut a hole with a Dremel, then lined the hole with C-Channel and mounted the Plexi. I guarantee you'd be extremely happy with how it looks


could look like this ( minus the dust)


----------



## nyk20z3

Cooler Master 200mm fan arrived yesterday -

More so for looks then anything,it's weird some times looking through the mesh panel with nothing mounted to it.


----------



## SortOfGrim

sometimes less is more
---
anyway I took some HQ pix




Now I'm thinking to either go in pull or push/pull.


----------



## kpoeticg

Sweet build. I'd go push/pull if you can fit it. Are you gonna build a fill port in the case?

I DID like it better when the coolant had the Pastel look to it though =P


----------



## wthenshaw

kpoeticg: when are we going to see some updates and a build log for your build?


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> could look like this ( minus the dust)


am i the only one that hates it when people put cooling outside of their case?









that's probably my biggest computer pet peeve. I should start a thread and poll on that, see if it's just me and i'm crazy or if it annoys other people too


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> kpoeticg: when are we going to see some updates and a build log for your build?


LOL. After I've finished working out all my ideas =P. Right now I'm cutting out the rear 2 x 80mm mesh and putting a 2nd PSU bracket there. I'm gonna put probly some black plexi mounted on the PSU Bracket. Then I'm gonna do a drain port on the bottom level and a Vandal Switch plate at the top. I recently cut out the 2 x 92mm holes on my ODD side door panel. Also, I'm waiting on the RIVE BE, r9 290x, and either the Aquaero 6 or THIS. I'm also trying to decide between Advanced LRT or acrylic. The color of my coolant/paintjob. I've recently been learning how to crimp/sleeve and all that. I ordered all my stuff but haven't picked the exact color layout. Also, I'm working out whether i wanna keep my Apogee Drive II and Photon 170 or get an EK Supremacy and a res with a D5 top. Also, need to order more dye for my fans. Since the tutorial i first read, RIT changed their formula so it doesn't work as well with plastic. I found a good thread on here though that helped me work it out. I'll have some more pics soon. After I get the holes for my 92mm fans perfectly shaped I'll post some pics of that. =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> am i the only one that hates it when people put cooling outside of their case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's probably my biggest computer pet peeve. I should start a thread and poll on that, see if it's just me and i'm crazy or if it annoys other people too


I'm not a fan of externally mounted cooling either. I think that looks amazing though. He pulled it off perfectly. I may end up have a cpl QDC's on my build in case i end up needing a radbox.

I'm putting red LED's in those fans too






This is as red as i could get my Vipers with Rit.





That rad's gonna have 2 2150RPM Gentle Typhoons mounted underneath it (Under the chassis). Those filters are there (obviously) to use the fans as intake to keep the rad cool. But the case is about 45mm's off the ground, so the fans'll be about 20mm off the ground, so i might do the rad as intake and the fans as exhaust. If i do that I'll probly put grills there instead of filters. And maybe a full panel window instead of just the top half. That's why i haven't done the side windows yet.

I'm also thinking of putting a cpl car lighter sockets on the switch plate. I'm ordering them and a red LED Spotlight flashlight that charges in it. It depends how corny it looks on the switch plate. I smoke so it'd be real convenient LOL. I'm getting one of the Phobya 6 x 16mm Powder Black Switch Plates.

Also, after I do the PSU bracket mod, I should be able to do push/pull on that rad.


----------



## Tamber

Hi all, just got my XB an wondering if I should remove the x-dock after reading people having issues?


----------



## kpoeticg

It's up to u. Most people's problems were from plugging the Molex upside down, which is why the new ones are supposed to come with Sata power instead. It depends if you want the Hot Swap capability on your HD's


----------



## Tamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> It's up to u. Most people's problems were from plugging the Molex upside down, which is why the new ones are supposed to come with Sata power instead. It depends if you want the Hot Swap capability on your HD's


oh, ok...gotcha. thanks


----------



## kpoeticg

No Prob. Welcome to the club


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> am i the only one that hates it when people put cooling outside of their case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's probably my biggest computer pet peeve. I should start a thread and poll on that, see if it's just me and i'm crazy or if it annoys other people too


I agree with the outside components, but I was too cheap to get a new res when I had just bought that one two month earlier. stay tuned and one day I will get one for the inside of the case once I find the "perfect" res. BTW I also have a monsta 480 on the outside on QDC's to help with the cooling. ouch.

edit: the tube coming from the res on the right is just a fill tube that isn't there anymore once I filled it.


----------



## kpoeticg

I wouldn't change your res. Like i said, I'm not a big fan of external "mounted" cooling, but that res looks tight. Also, my 280 rads mounted kind of external on the front. External cooling, like radboxes and such though, with a chassis like this, you can only fit so much. If/when i get a 3rd and 4th GPU, I'll need to setup a radbox or a rad mounted on my living room wall or something.

I'm pissed because that new Feser Admiral 360 rad is short enough to mount where my 280 is, but they had to make the inside out of ALUMINUM.
Well, stainless steel channels and aluminum fins. Still seems risky for a copper loop though. I'd have to change everything to not be worried about it


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I wouldn't change your res. Like i said, I'm not a big fan of external "mounted" cooling, but that res looks tight. Also, my 280 rads mounted kind of external on the front. External cooling, like radboxes and such though, with a chassis like this, you can only fit so much. If/when i get a 3rd and 4th GPU, I'll need to setup a radbox or a rad mounted on my living room wall or something.
> 
> I'm pissed because that new Feser Admiral 360 rad is short enough to mount where my 280 is, but they had to make the inside out of ALUMINUM.
> Well, stainless steel channels and aluminum fins. Still seems risky for a copper loop though. I'd have to change everything to not be worried about it


thanks for the kind words, but I still plan to get a new one soon. you probably are just saying that cause I gave you my drive bays. JK.


----------



## Tamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> No Prob. Welcome to the club


I been taking pics as I'm building a may make a work log. Its nothing special by any stretch but its mine. Going full custom loop after Christmas.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> thanks for the kind words, but I still plan to get a new one soon. you probably are just saying that cause I gave you my drive bays. JK.


LMAO. Nah brotha, u might not remember but back when you put that res in, b4 we even talked about the drive cage, I commented how much i like it. I wouldn't be a prick about it, but I wouldn't say it looks good if i didnt think it did =P
The reason i don't like externally mounted rads and res's alot of times is cuz they look outta place. Your res is symmetrical with the case and doesn't stick out like a sore thumb. Also, you're the only person on OCN with an XB that looks like that PERIOD!! That's the main reason i decided to do my front rad the way i am.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamber*
> 
> I been taking pics as I'm building a may make a work log. Its nothing special by any stretch but its mine. Going full custom loop after Christmas.


Yeah i feel you about the pics. I have literally probly close to 1000 pics i've taken since i first cut into my case. I only use my phone, that's why i take so many, some come out blurry. I've intended to do a build log since the beginning, but all the waiting i've been doing for IB-E, Volcanic Islands, RIVE BE, Aquaero 6, I haven't gotten to the point of starting a log yet


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamber*
> 
> Hi all, just got my XB an wondering if I should remove the x-dock after reading people having issues?


I did. Better safe than sorry. Not like I would ever use it anyway, not swapping 3.5" HDD daily or anything


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

i want to get one THESE im a LIL fella and to lift up my HAF 932 it's kinda tuff should I GET ONE ???


----------



## kpoeticg

I'm happy with mine. I got it because of how easy it is to take from one place to another. If you want ATX or EATX + portability, i don't think you can go wrong. The only case that's similar is the Corsair Carbide Air 540. That case has a little better rad support, but this has handles =)


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I'm happy with mine. I got it because of how easy it is to take from one place to another. If you want ATX or EATX + portability, i don't think you can go wrong. The only case that's similar is the Corsair Carbide Air 540. That case has a little better rad support, but this has handles =)


thanks SOO MUCH will it be worth it for FUTURE BUILDS ?? one more thing this is the only best good looking LAN BOX case i saw so far !


----------



## kpoeticg

I agree. It's a great lanbox. I've never seen a more portable case that can hold a Rampage IV Extreme + a watercooling loop


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

AWWW man IT'S bugging me i want one. Lifting up my 932 is tuff to carry it out side for a clean lol :/ and for testing computer hard ware i do pc repairs when it comes by .. what you think abt my painted HAF 932 it's different eh ?


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, the paintjob looks tight.
I doubt you'll be using your HAF XB as a LanBox AND a Test/Repair Bench. You'd have to break down your system everytime you need to do a repair =P


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> AWWW man IT'S bugging me i want one. Lifting up my 932 is tuff to carry it out side for a clean lol :/ and for testing computer hard ware i do pc repairs when it comes by .. what you think abt my painted HAF 932 it's different eh ?


I regularly take my XB to my friends for gaming nights, so much easier than a traditional tower because:
1. Sits in the trunk of the car how it normally would, not on its side like usual.
2. Durable handles make carrying this thing a breeze.


----------



## kpoeticg

My XB rides Shotgun!!!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*


Interesting. You have a build log?

----

In other news: redone the T-line. The reservoir sits about 5mm under the top cover, which means I won't make a fillport.


btw: I really need to clean the reservoir, before taking pix


----------



## kpoeticg

Nah, I've been saying that I was gonna start one since like June, so i've tried to stop talking about it as much so i don't look like a flake. But after I get my RIVE BE, 290x, and Aquaero 6 or the other controller i linked to earlier, then I'll start putting more thought to a build log. I have a ridiculous amount of pictures of every single thing i've done so far. The main thing I'm holding out for is the RIVE BE. I know what the pics look like, but once i have it in my hands, it should be easier for me to get my color scheme down. I know I'm going White with Red and Black. I have all the sleeving i need and know what paint i'm gonna get. Just not sure exactly how i'm gonna pull it off. Also between tubing (Advanced LRT or Acrylic) (Colored or Clear), Coolant/dye, fittings, i got a lot to figure out. I thought I had a great idea of using Pastel White with red tubing, but some1 in the mayhems thread pointed out that i'd end up with pink tubing instead of red.

This is what i've been working on the past 2 nights








I should have the Bracket mounted tomorrow. That's gonna give me an extra inch to move my rad, which should allow me to run push/pull on it while still being able to fully utilize both those 5.25 bays. I'm gonna put a switch panel on the top half of that bracket and put a drain port connected to one of those 2 ports you see through the bracket. I'm either gonna mount a piece of black plexi or sheet metal to mount the switch panel and drain port. Since I'm gonna either have 6 Vandal Switches or 4 Vandal Switches and 2 Car Cigarette Lighter Ports (haven't decided yet), I'm trying to think of something creative i can do in the front where the stock buttons are.

Also trying to decide if my drain port will be the same fitting i order for my fill port that'll be located near the 120mm rear exhaust, or if i should use one of those Stop Valve Drain Ports that looks like a little faucet

Also, just wanted to say thanks again to Dgeorge for hooking me up with the bracket he wasn't using. I'm sure some people might like the way this turns out and some might think it looks horrible. But it would absolutely look ridiculous if i didn't have another XB PSU Bracket to work with.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

how to tell the difference between the HAF XB EVO and the HAF XB ?? is this the HAF XB EVO http://www.ebay.com/itm/F64683-Cooler-Master-RC-902XB-KKN1-Black-HAF-XB-Desktop-USB-3-0-ATX-Computer-Cas-/130978093492?pt=US_Computer_Cases&hash=item1e7ee719b4


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> My XB rides Shotgun!!!


+1


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> how to tell the difference between the HAF XB EVO and the HAF XB ?? is this the HAF XB EVO http://www.ebay.com/itm/F64683-Cooler-Master-RC-902XB-KKN1-Black-HAF-XB-Desktop-USB-3-0-ATX-Computer-Cas-/130978093492?pt=US_Computer_Cases&hash=item1e7ee719b4


The differences are the extra 3.5 cages and pwm stock fans


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> The differences are the extra 3.5 cages and pwm stock fans


But the one in the link is it a new revision ? i cant seem to find the EVO . Is the EVO worth the buy ? IT TAKES 1-3 MONTHS to get lol


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> The differences are the extra 3.5 cages and pwm stock fans
> 
> 
> 
> But the one in the link is it a new revision ? i cant seem to find the EVO . Is the EVO worth the buy ? IT TAKES 1-3 MONTHS to get lol
Click to expand...

That's not the evo. The 1-3 months is just an estimate. There's no telling when it'll come out. Heck, they could still be making minor revisions to it. Just gotta play the waiting game. That's what I'm doing right now.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> That's not the evo. The 1-3 months is just an estimate. There's no telling when it'll come out. Heck, they could still be making minor revisions to it. Just gotta play the waiting game. That's what I'm doing right now.


ohh so the HAF XB EVO is not completely out im studying when it do come out would it be the same price or will it be more expensive


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> ohh so the HAF XB EVO is not completely out im studying when it do come out would it be the same price or will it be more expensive


I think the XB pricing with drop slightly and the EVO will cost the initial market price of the XB


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I think the XB pricing with drop slightly and the EVO will cost the initial market price of the XB


HMMM now im so ''IFFFY'' as if to buy one now or wait till later ?? BTW any news on the newer revision ?? i googled but no luck. lol i fell in love with this case yesterday at mid night lol I could not sleep


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> HMMM now im so ''IFFFY'' as if to buy one now or wait till later ?? BTW any news on the newer revision ?? i googled but no luck. lol i fell in love with this case yesterday at mid night lol I could not sleep


Well if you need more than two 3.5 HDD's without modding then wait. If now, grab the case now as it will cost less


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Well if you need more than two 3.5 HDD's without modding then wait. If now, grab the case now as it will cost less


so thats all there goin to do add more hdd SPACE,BTW how long is this case out in the wild now ??


----------



## nyk20z3

They should add the option for Windowed side panels.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Ohh btw The mesh on top is it removable ? Sorry for asking so much questions im sitting on $1200 if im buying this case


----------



## ihatelolcats

the mesh is held on with plastic push pin things, so it is removable


----------



## Buxty

Guys my HAF XB is gone forever


----------



## kpoeticg

*** Buxty. What'd u replace it with?

Also, i'm pretty sure the XB will be Discontinued when the EVO comes out. It's a slight refresh of the same case. Places will def be trying to get rid of their stock


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> *** Buxty. What'd u replace it with?


Using my old HAF912+ as a replacement until i decide on a fresh model. The case was nice, i just wanted a bit more flexibility.


----------



## kpoeticg

Ran out of places to put stuff?

You plannin on another cube or you gonna go with a full tower?


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Ran out of places to put stuff?
> 
> You plannin on another cube or you gonna go with a full tower?


Yeah kind of. I had problems with filling both XDock bays, the drives were getting too hot for my liking. Also it doesn't have much expansion room for me as i'm not the modding type.

I'll probably get a Arc Midi R2 or something similar, that or rebuild the whole thing.


----------



## kpoeticg

No doubt. Well good luck with your new build brotha =)


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> i just wanted a bit more flexibility.


Then do some yoga


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Guys my HAF XB is gone forever


h8 u :'(


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> h8 u :'(


SHUSH WILLY


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> SHUSH WILLY


No place for you in my heart :'(


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> No place for you in my heart :'(


YOU KNOW YOU LOVE ME RLLY BBY GURL


----------



## kpoeticg

I love lamp....


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

any one has the HAF XB EVO ?


----------



## kpoeticg

I don't think it's been released yet....


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

I cant wait to own one but for now im thinking of this MOD to at least add 3 more 3.5" Drive Bays

get old computer DRELMEL OUT the HDD bracket . Slice it according to size 

Unscrew the existing Internal 2.5" Drive and screw in the new HDD rack allowing me to have 2-3 more HDDS 
 I REALLY THINK IT WILL WORK.
Sorry for scrappy editing but it just popped in my head lol.


----------



## kpoeticg

A few people have done similar things. You should be able to find a 3 x 3.5 cage that'll fit in that spot from FrozenCPU or Performance-PCs

The bottom level is about as tall as the 2 x 5.25 bays. THIS is $19.99

It has 3 x 3.5 bays + an 80mm fan and a filter. It's made to stick in 2 x 5.25 bays so it'll fit. You could stick it up against the rear 80mm mesh for airflow, or just take the 3.5 cage out of it.


----------



## t77snapshot

*OP Update: Welcoming our 2 newest members to the XB case club!*









SlitWeaver

boxwunder13


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> *OP Update: Welcoming our 2 newest members to the XB case club!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SlitWeaver
> 
> boxwunder13


OP, last we heard of you the updates stopped because you got yourself a girlfriend









Any updates on your rig?


----------



## messerschmidt

Finally got this case
I got the windowed top panel version
With sata port faced up
I think i got the revision one right?

This case is huge, really
I don't expect it to be this huge








The front fan is really silent
They aren't as loud as first release
I think they have replaced the fan and modified sata ports for X-dock

Anyway, it's a really nice case
I'm really satisfied with this case, nice build quality
A little effort in cable management









NB : I'm a newbie. How do we post image in this forum? Using imagehosting?


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *messerschmidt*
> 
> Finally got this case
> I got the windowed top panel version
> With sata port faced up
> I think i got the revision one right?
> 
> This case is huge, really
> I don't expect it to be this huge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front fan is really silent
> They aren't as loud as first release
> I think they have replaced the fan and modified sata ports for X-dock
> 
> Anyway, it's a really nice case
> I'm really satisfied with this case, nice build quality
> A little effort in cable management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NB : I'm a newbie. How do we post image in this forum? Using imagehosting?


Upload the file to your favourite upload site









Press the icon :


Insert URL to uploaded file in the box:



Press use URL, choose size and submit


----------



## wthenshaw

Just ordered a new PSU for my rig as my current POS unit doesn't support the Gigabyte HD7950 I'm getting within the next couple of weeks.

Not looking forward to stripping this thing down and resleeving etc etc, maybe ill get premade sleeved extensions hmm... At least my rig will get a clean out and a couple more finishing touches though!


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah I still haven't gotten around to sleeving my HCP-1300 Platinum. I made the pinout for it and everything. The 24 Pin has like 5 double crimps and a triple crimp =\

I'm thinking of maybe mounting a Molex Terminal/Connection Plate somewhere on the top level, maybe the mobo tray and shortening the CPU/Mobo/GPU wires and makin my own extensions. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## wthenshaw

I'm thinking of re doing the case a little, more lighting, some GT AP-15s for my H100, sleeved extensions etc... We'll see what my wallet will allow.


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah I still haven't gotten around to sleeving my HCP-1300 Platinum. I made the pinout for it and everything. The 24 Pin has like 5 double crimps and a triple crimp =\
> 
> I'm thinking of maybe mounting a Molex Terminal/Connection Plate somewhere on the top level, maybe the mobo tray and shortening the CPU/Mobo/GPU wires and makin my own extensions. Haven't decided yet.


Hmmm that sounds like a very nice idea with the cables









On a side note i will be joinning another club in a couple of weeks, still gonna keep an eye on you guys here over at the HAF XB club


----------



## kpoeticg

I'm still settin up my case for the first time =P. Only a cpl more weeks til i can get my mobo tho. Can't WAIT. I gotta place some orders to finish the rest of my mods though. I cut out the space for my 2nd PSU bracket, now i gotta order the Vandal Switch Plate, Vandal Switches, Plexi to mount em on, i gotta figure out what i'm gonna do with the 20-25mm of 80mm mesh left over after cutting the hole. Also gotta figure out what i'm gonna do with the Power/Reset area on the front panel since i'm getting vandal switches.

DreadyDK, what's your next project gonna be?


----------



## DreadyDK

Caselabs lowered there shipping rates from 170$ to 40$ to EU @ Denmark, So i ordrer a white s5 mAtx case.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> Caselabs lowered there shipping rates from 170$ to 40$ to EU @ Denmark, So i ordrer a white s5 mAtx case.


We want the build log when you start it


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> Caselabs lowered there shipping rates from 170$ to 40$ to EU @ Denmark, So i ordrer a white s5 mAtx case.


Sweet. Like wthenshaw said, make sure you link the build log in here


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> Caselabs lowered there shipping rates from 170$ to 40$ to EU @ Denmark, So i ordrer a white s5 mAtx case.


Bloody hell only $40? I paid full price on my M8








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> We want the build log when you start it










want = demand


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *messerschmidt*
> 
> Finally got this case
> I got the windowed top panel version
> With sata port faced up
> I think i got the revision one right?
> 
> This case is huge, really
> I don't expect it to be this huge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front fan is really silent
> They aren't as loud as first release
> I think they have replaced the fan and modified sata ports for X-dock
> 
> Anyway, it's a really nice case
> I'm really satisfied with this case, nice build quality
> A little effort in cable management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NB : I'm a newbie. How do we post image in this forum? Using imagehosting?


HEY CAN you plz post some picts of the newer revision (THE BAYS) im interested to see what changes took place. Thanks BTW WELLCOME TO







OCN.NET


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> HEY CAN you plz post some picts of the newer revision (THE BAYS) im interested to see what changes took place. Thanks BTW WELLCOME TO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCN.NET


Requesting you calm down with the caps, thanks.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Requesting you calm down with the caps, thanks.


What do u have against shrooms?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> What do u have against shrooms?


Bad for the health.


----------



## kpoeticg

Whatever do you mean?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever do you mean?


Mushrooms...

Bleerhhh...


----------



## kpoeticg

HAHA i hear u. I'm just messin around. I'm too old to eat shrooms. Too many real world stresses for it be a good experience


----------



## nyk20z3

Any 1 aware of how thick of a rad we can run in the front of the case before it would get in the way of a GPU ?

These are the dimensions for my MSI Lighting 780 -

11.61" x 5.06" x 2.02"

Here is what i am proposing to do -

Currently cooling my 3770K with this.



Does a great job and looks fantastic but i am itching to to a custom loop again.

CPU Block/Integrated Pump -

Swiftech APOGEE Drive II - So i don't have to worry about mounting a pump any where.



Bitspower Z-Multi Water Tank - Will be mounting this to the rear exhaust location.



Alphacool NexXxos ST30 Low Profile



Alphacool NexXxos UT60 if i can fit it



I have tons of tubing and compressions fittings left over from my previous build so that's covered.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Any 1 aware of how thick of a rad we can run in the front of the case before it would get in the way of a GPU ?
> 
> These are the dimensions for my MSI Lighting 780 -
> 
> 11.61" x 5.06" x 2.02"
> 
> Here is what i am proposing to do -
> 
> Does a great job and looks fantastic but i am itching to to a custom loop again.
> 
> Bitspower Z-Multi Water Tank - Will be mounting this to the rear exhaust location.
> 
> 
> 
> I have tons of tubing and compressions fittings left over from my previous build so that's covered.


Do you have an exhaust fan to expell the heat inside?


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Do you have an exhaust fan to expell the heat inside?


Don't think heat will be much of an issue,i will have a 200mm fan pulling air out from the top panel and the CPU will be water cooled.

If anything i can still run a rear exhaust and use a 120mm bracket to mount the RES to the fan.


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Any 1 aware of how thick of a rad we can run in the front of the case before it would get in the way of a GPU ?


I have a EK - CoolStream RAD XT (240) 276 x 123 x 47mm and there is like 6-7mm of free space, i have a Asus GTX 690 11 " x 4.4 " x 1.9 " Inch. Dont know if that helps you


----------



## wthenshaw

I *think* I measured 11 inches from the inside of the PCI panel to the inside of my h100 push/pull, I can't remember whether the rad is 27mm or not, but add the 25 mm of rad to it and you've got at least 50mm with an 11 inch card


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> I have a EK - CoolStream RAD XT (240) 276 x 123 x 47mm and there is like 6-7mm of free space, i have a Asus GTX 690 11 " x 4.4 " x 1.9 " Inch. Dont know if that helps you


Thanks for your reply that puts me at ease.


----------



## kpoeticg

Alot of people mount their res's horizontal against the inside of the handles. You can easily fit a 150-170 res that way and still have an exhaust fan/rad at the rear


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Any 1 aware of how thick of a rad we can run in the front of the case before it would get in the way of a GPU ?
> 
> These are the dimensions for my MSI Lighting 780 -
> 
> 11.61" x 5.06" x 2.02"
> 
> *snip*


With that card, you should be able to run a push setup no problem, but probably not push/pull. I'm literally 2mm short on space from running a 280 rad that's 27mm thick with my 12in 7990. Really annoyed me.


----------



## nyk20z3

After some researching i am probly going to run a XSPC AX120 in the rear and a AX240 in the front just to fill any area i can with rad space.

For the rear exhaust i will mount the fan on the inside so i have bare rad facing towards the from of the case.I have a UN 120mm bracket i can mount to the rad to secure the Bitspower tube res.

After some visualizing this seems like the best route for me!


----------



## kpoeticg

Anybody know if any watercoolers experimented with flipping the airflow side --> side so they could feed ambient air to both front and rear rads? I've been thinking about it. Aside from the mesh above the PCI slots, which could be covered, I'm trying to think of a reason that it wouldn't work out.


----------



## DreadyDK

So i startet making a little "Build Log" of my HAX XB "White" With a Yellow Twist mod, becourse i like to have a little log of the build before my new case arrives









Check it out if u fell like, more pictures will be added









http://www.overclock.net/t/1433667/build-log-cm-haf-xb-white-with-a-yellow-twist


----------



## MacNavy

This is the next level of my project:
*
Before
*

*
After
*

Components changed.

OUT
2x Akasa Viper da 120
1x SSD VERTEX 4 128GB

IN
1x SSD Samsung Pro - 256 GB - thx Jack77
2x BitFenix Spectre Pro - 120 - on H100
1x BitFenix Spectre Pro - 200 - on TOP

With this MOD you can see "Fly cazzabombino"!












MOD cost 9,50€.

Greetings from Italy


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Anybody know if any watercoolers experimented with flipping the airflow side --> side so they could feed ambient air to both front and rear rads? I've been thinking about it. Aside from the mesh above the PCI slots, which could be covered, I'm trying to think of a reason that it wouldn't work out.


air will find it's way in, btw. No need to create an air duct. If that's what you meant
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacNavy*


haha, genius


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

hahahaha WIN!!! cant wait to get my haf xb.
I am wondering how to make a dual 3.5 hdd bracket







.
Any one want to offer me measurements from the base to the mobo tray "use measuring tape and take a pict PM me "' THANKS


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> Any one want to offer me measurements from the base to the mobo tray "use measuring tape and take a pict PM me "' THANKS


You are looking at roughly 106.5mm


----------



## kpoeticg

MacNavy, love what u did with those feet. What are those that u used?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> air will find it's way in, btw. No need to create an air duct. If that's what you meant


Nah, i was referring to the fact that the XB's built for front --> back airflow. But at the same time your rads are really supposed to be fed with ambient air. People generally haven't had good luck turning both into intakes and exhausting out the top. I've been toying with the idea in my head to use both rads as intakes, cover up the mesh on the back, and mount fans on the sides drilling some extra mesh holes on the exhaust side. So switching the airflow to side -> side instead of front -> back. It seems like it would give better cooling.

I'm gonna be cooling a RIVE BE, 4930k, and 2 r9 290x's with a 280, 240, and 120. I feel like my rad space is already gonna be kinda minimum without feeding hot air into the 120. Now that all the stuff I've been waiting forever for is finally coming out this month, the weak points in my setup are starting to occur to me =P


----------



## MacNavy

I used the feet that you put under furniture of wood, mounting them to the contrary, with the square below.


----------



## kpoeticg

Great Idea!!

I spent lke 75 bux on 3 different sets of feet i stacked together to give my XB some breathing room with a cpl fans mounted under the floor. If I'd thought of that i coulda stuck a UT60 360 under there + a set of fans =P
I'm jealous of u right now =)



=\


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Does this looks FISHY (FAKE) RELEASED IT EARLY ?? ??? http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-HAF-EVO-Motherboard/dp/tech-data/B00FB45WPI/ref=de_a_smtd


----------



## kpoeticg

"Usually ships within 1 to 3 months."

Sorry brotha


----------



## Tamber

Wonder if the cages will be available separately?


----------



## kpoeticg

Probly. When i bought my HAF XB i grabbed an extra Top, Front Panel, Right and Left Doors, and HD Trays. They haven't sold the cages seperately for the HAF XB probly cuz they're riveted in. Usually most parts that aren't riveted in are sold on their store in the Replacement Parts section


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Probly. When i bought my HAF XB i grabbed an extra Top, Front Panel, Right and Left Doors, and HD Trays. They haven't sold the cages seperately for the HAF XB probly cuz they're riveted in. Usually most parts that aren't riveted in are sold on their store in the Replacement Parts section


So what ur trying to say when we need HDD/ODD cages it will be threaded all ready ? Like the evo where every thing is removable.


----------



## kpoeticg

I'm saying when they release the Evo, one of the "Upgrades" is Swappable Hard Drive Cages. That means they'll sell em separately. From looking at the shapes of them, and knowing how i had to mod my 2nd 5.25 cage in, they look like they'll be compatible. If you got the regular HAF XB, you'll just have to drill out the rivets first. I don't know if they'll be threaded already, or if you'll need a washer and nut. Either way it's not a huge deal.



See where the top/front screwholes are on the left cage? I had to trim my 2nd 5.25 cage exactly like that to make it fit.

See?


----------



## Bane99

So the EVO hasn't been released yet. Guess I'll be holding off my purchase until then. Amazon has an estimated shipping date of 1-2 months for the EVO.


----------



## kpoeticg

I like the little updates they're doing on the EVO. But it's nothing major enough to hold off on a build IMO.


----------



## SortOfGrim

yeah, it doesn't look like any handy removable fan filters will be added (for the front), still pop the front off and clean :/


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

I think im goin to order a HAF XB by week end. I can allways order the 3.5 hdd cage when the evo comes out its no big problem because i saw the price is right for such case what offers alot of features .BTW I SAW 3 HAF XB'S sold in 4 days lol i think there getting popular XD shhhhh keep the price down


----------



## kpoeticg

I think it's a good choice. You really can't beat it for full size components + portablility


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

I am goin to call mine (THE ALL SPARK)







or "CUBIX"


----------



## kpoeticg

Nice. I'm expecting to see some type of Transformers theme and paintjob then =)


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

LOOKS like my HAF 932 is getting a LIL BRO








so far I've calculated : TT650.00 for item and TT520.31 = TT$1170.31 IN total it kinda sucks because my currency is 6.50 dollars to 1.00us dollar. It's really hard to keep up with computer stuff so thats why i ask alottt of questions here :/


----------



## kpoeticg

Where the hell do you live? The US economy sucks right now.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Where the hell do you live? The US economy sucks right now.


Caribbean a really small island ''Trinidad and Tobago''


----------



## Thernen

You can add me to the list. Here is something working on. RIVG, i7 3820 and 2 EVGA GTX 580's.


----------



## Don Tonberry

I have a Haf Xb setup im trying to Mod at the moment. Im trying to figure out How to repaint the Steel without dipping the case in acid and still getting an even finish.
However, on the topic of your transparent windows. What is the Rubber you use the affix it to the cut you make in the steel and do you cut the plexi to the Size of the steel cut (slightly smaller) in order to affix it? Im new at this and i want to post my build when it is complete.


----------



## kpoeticg

You can sandblast it or just sand it evenly. You don't have to chemical strip it.That's the professional way to do it though if you're gonna Powder Coat it. You don't need to strip it like that if you're painting yourself.

That rubber isn't an adhesive. It's just U-Channel, sort of like what you have on a car window that rolls up and down, it's pretty much just to make it look professional and to cause an air seal. There's usually Scotch 3M 4010 Mounting Tape around the outside of the cut with the plexi stuck to the tape


----------



## wthenshaw

New PSU now fitted







Working with a modular PSU is a breeze especially with this case.


----------



## spaniardunited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> New PSU now fitted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working with a modular PSU is a breeze especially with this case.


Update posts without pics will not be tolerated ...


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> Update posts without pics will not be tolerated ...


Agree


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> Update posts without pics will not be tolerated ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Agree


Mmhmm tomorrow maybe? Spent all the time since rebuilding working on our DayZ Epoch server. Boy that thing has stressed me!


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Mmhmm tomorrow maybe? Spent all the time since rebuilding working on our DayZ Epoch server. Boy that thing has stressed me!


Nerd!


----------



## TonytotheB

Hey guys

Long time subscriber, first time poster. Just build a cosy HAF XB build - she is a cutie! I read loads of posts on this thread and viewed images of people's rigs. I also debated in Rampage IV Extreme but went for the Formula instead.

Excuse the mess - probably 60% into build


Specs
i7 4930k @ 4.4GHz
Eisberg pump/block with 240 XPSC rad (see below) with Corsair SP120s
ASUS Rampage IV Formula
16GB 2400MHz Kingston BEAST
2 x Matrix Platinum 7970s
Top 200mm Spectre Pro
EVO 500GB and 2TB

I had a bit of a nightmare in that I ordered the Black Ice 240 SR1 rad and it measures 57mm. Combined with my Matrix Plat 7970 and OMG! it wouldn't all fit. So I had to buy an XPSC 240 slim rad. Look at the distance between the 7970 PCB and the rad!



Very easy to build in! Had fun! Temps are not bad too

I have chosen the top 240 to be exhaust... might dabble with it as Intake and check temps

So... can I be on the list?


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonytotheB*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> Long time subscriber, first time poster. Just build a cosy HAF XB build - she is a cutie! I read loads of posts on this thread and viewed images of people's rigs. I also debated in Rampage IV Extreme but went for the Formula instead.
> 
> Excuse the mess - probably 60% into build
> 
> 
> Specs
> i7 4930k @ 4.4GHz
> Eisberg pump/block with 240 XPSC rad (see below) with Corsair SP120s
> ASUS Rampage IV Formula
> 16GB 2400MHz Kingston BEAST
> 2 x Matrix Platinum 7970s
> Top 200mm Spectre Pro
> EVO 500GB and 2TB
> 
> I had a bit of a nightmare in that I ordered the Black Ice 240 SR1 rad and it measures 57mm. Combined with my Matrix Plat 7970 and OMG! it wouldn't all fit. So I had to buy an XPSC 240 slim rad. Look at the distance between the 7970 PCB and the rad!
> 
> 
> 
> Very easy to build in! Had fun! Temps are not bad too
> 
> I have chosen the top 240 to be exhaust... might dabble with it as Intake and check temps
> 
> So... can I be on the list?


How are you liking the Eisberg pump? I'm looking to grab the 240L to cool my i7-3770K at 4.4GHz. Is is loud or a pain to install? Your fittings go in it fine?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> How are you liking the Eisberg pump? I'm looking to grab the 240L to cool my i7-3770K at 4.4GHz. Is is loud or a pain to install? Your fittings go in it fine?


You'd be better off going with an Apogee Drive II. Or if you want a CLC find the Swiftech H220


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

HEY i heard the EVO might come out ending of this month
HAF XB or EVO now im reconsidering about waiting so all the EVO has is MORE REMOVABLE components ??
GUYS if i buy the HAF XB now would it hurt me when the EVO comes out ??


----------



## silencerbob

I though I'd ask here since so many builders.. My front USB are not working so I got new header cables.. Trying to figure out where they plug into. Little help?


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> HEY i heard the EVO might come out ending of this month
> HAF XB or EVO now im reconsidering about waiting so all the EVO has is MORE REMOVABLE components ??
> GUYS if i buy the HAF XB now would it hurt me when the EVO comes out ??


more 3.5 cages and some new fans, yes.
The "REMOVABLE components" are removable in the non-EVO as well







just drill out the rivets









It is all down to your needs. If you need the extra HDD space, then wait.. or go for it and buy a separate cage.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencerbob*
> 
> I though I'd ask here since so many builders.. My front USB are not working so I got new header cables.. Trying to figure out where they plug into. Little help?


Hey again silencerbob









First of.. you should put your rig in your signature







makes it easier to help you..

If I remember correctly, we have the same mobo? "MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming", yes?

I beleave this is what you are looking for:


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> You'd be better off going with an Apogee Drive II. Or if you want a CLC find the Swiftech H220


The issue with the Apogee Drive II is that I still need a reservoir and my 5.25" bays are full with a 3.5" HDD cage and I'm not sticking a res to the side of my case. The issue with the Swiftech H220 is that I can't buy them in the US without finding a used one or having it shipped in from Canada. Finally, I can put whatever I want on the Eisberg and the warranty is good; new fittings, a GPU block, another radiator, all are fine. The Eisberg fits what I need for the time being since I don't have the cash for a full loop but still gives me the option to expand who I want.


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> The issue with the Apogee Drive II is that I still need a reservoir and my 5.25" bays are full with a 3.5" HDD cage and I'm not sticking a res to the side of my case. The issue with the Swiftech H220 is that I can't buy them in the US without finding a used one or having it shipped in from Canada. Finally, I can put whatever I want on the Eisberg and the warranty is good; new fittings, a GPU block, another radiator, all are fine. The Eisberg fits what I need for the time being since I don't have the cash for a full loop but still gives me the option to expand who I want.


Just happened across your post. I believe that the ncix.com (us version) is selling the swiftech h220's in the states don't know how but it says it for sale in the US and the quantities are steadily dropping so im not sure if its a limited time thing or not.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> The issue with the Apogee Drive II is that I still need a reservoir and my 5.25" bays are full with a 3.5" HDD cage and I'm not sticking a res to the side of my case. The issue with the Swiftech H220 is that I can't buy them in the US without finding a used one or having it shipped in from Canada. Finally, I can put whatever I want on the Eisberg and the warranty is good; new fittings, a GPU block, another radiator, all are fine. The Eisberg fits what I need for the time being since I don't have the cash for a full loop but still gives me the option to expand who I want.


Easy Solution and the 1 i just took for my build -



Cleanest way i have found yet to mount a res,i am super anal so i search until i find the best solutions.


----------



## TonytotheB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> How are you liking the Eisberg pump? I'm looking to grab the 240L to cool my i7-3770K at 4.4GHz. Is is loud or a pain to install? Your fittings go in it fine?


Hey!

The Eisberg is great! My temps are idle at 29degC and hit 65 at load. I'd recommend it but it does mean you have to build it yourself. If you want an all in one, the H220 is a good place to start

I might switch my rad around to exhaust and the top as intake


----------



## nyk20z3

Placed an order to move back in to a custom loop -

After careful thought and some precise measurement help from members here i deciding on the following.

Alphacool ST30 120mm Rear Rad -



Alphacool XT45 240mm Front Rad -



Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 80 -

With an additional Matte Black Anit-Cyclone Adapter,Matte Black Aqua-Pipe I Fitting



Bitspower 120 Water Tank Mount Panel -

To mount the Res directly to the rear rad.



PrimoChill ICE Non-Conductive Liquid Cooling Fluid (32 oz.) - Electric UV Blue -



Swiftech APOGEE Drive II wit built MCP35X -



Cleanest build i could come up with after going over everything over the weekend.


----------



## TonytotheB

Sounds awesome. Love to see pics!


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonytotheB*
> 
> Sounds awesome. Love to see pics!


My wife is shipping a Nikon D5200 to me for my b day so i once again can get back in to photography and take proper pics.

I will do my best not to Dissapoint!


----------



## CptAsian

Got a few new parts on my doorstep yesterday. I'll be revamping my build this weekend with some friends. Can't wait!


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> more 3.5 cages and some new fans, yes.
> The "REMOVABLE components" are removable in the non-EVO as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just drill out the rivets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all down to your needs. If you need the extra HDD space, then wait.. or go for it and buy a separate cage.


hmm or i can make a HDD dual cage for more air flow and space .
I'm swapping out those fans in front to put my blue leds 120 mm fan....WAITTT a minute are those the same fans what comes with the HYPER 212+/EVO heat sink ?? If do AWESOME i get some fans for my cpu heat sink







.
If their was any physical changes with the haf evo as in looks i would wait but seeing there is none i think im going to grab it while it has free shipping and i still keep my hdd cage for future SSD


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

ohh well guys now i really have to wait on the evo :/ I see on ebay newegg ended the listings so dont know if new shipments of cases are gunna come in


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> The issue with the Apogee Drive II is that I still need a reservoir and my 5.25" bays are full with a 3.5" HDD cage and I'm not sticking a res to the side of my case. The issue with the Swiftech H220 is that I can't buy them in the US without finding a used one or having it shipped in from Canada. Finally, I can put whatever I want on the Eisberg and the warranty is good; new fittings, a GPU block, another radiator, all are fine. The Eisberg fits what I need for the time being since I don't have the cash for a full loop but still gives me the option to expand who I want.


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14569/ex-wat-185/Swiftech_H20-220_EDGE_HD_Series_Liquid_Cooling_Kit_-_Black_CPU_Block_Universal_Mount.html?tl=g30c321s818

^^That has a rad with integrated res and MCP35x + an Apogee HD Block. Much better than the Eisberg. The Eisberg's not bad, it just doesn't have a very strong pump


----------



## ChaosActual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> hahahaha WIN!!! cant wait to get my haf xb.
> I am wondering how to make a dual 3.5 hdd bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Any one want to offer me measurements from the base to the mobo tray "use measuring tape and take a pict PM me "' THANKS


cooler master actually has one out now with the 3.5" bays...its the haf xb evo. Its not bad looking was gonna it off amazon for the same price. http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-HAF-EVO-Motherboard/dp/B00FB45WPI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381854105&sr=8-1&keywords=haf+xb+evo The specs are on cooler master's global site not the US version. I think it would be cheaper to buy that then go thru the hassle of making the brackets. here's the site link http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/Case/full-tower/haf-xb-evo.html


----------



## kpoeticg

^^^LOL He's been talking talking about the EVO for like the last 3 pages including this page =P
He's tryin to work out if he's gonna wait for it or not. Amazon is showing 1-2 months for shipping.

KRAY, are you talking about 2 x 3.5" cages in the front and no 5.25 cage? Or do u mean where the 2.5" cage is on the XB?

BTW, I'm pretty sure the Eisberg uses the Alphacool DC-LT pump if you wanna check out comparison's for yourself


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Im wating.....i was relating to the 2.5 x4 ssd bays ill wait for the 3.5 x2 bays


----------



## kpoeticg

There's comparable Drive Cages you can find on FrozenCPU and Performance-PCs that will fit there also. I've posted the link in here to a 3x3.5 that would fit there.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Newegg.on ebay closed off the haf xb now i have to wait ....for them to restock i think


----------



## kpoeticg

Sorry, forgot about ur shipping issue's. If you're not in a rush, just wait for the EVO then. Maybe what happened on Ebay's cuz the EVO's coming soon. I haven't been following it too closely cuz I already got my XB. Just make sure u keep us updated with pics when u get sorted out =). IMO the EVO's definitely not enough of a change to split up the XB Club


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

No problem ill share all the info once i get my hands on it... picts/measurements/changes/screw types. ill keep an eye out when i see its on ebay listed by newegg.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludka*
> 
> Just happened across your post. I believe that the ncix.com (us version) is selling the swiftech h220's in the states don't know how but it says it for sale in the US and the quantities are steadily dropping so im not sure if its a limited time thing or not.


Probably their extra stock from before the ban but maybe they found a way around it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Easy Solution and the 1 i just took for my build -
> 
> 
> 
> Cleanest way i have found yet to mount a res,i am super anal so i search until i find the best solutions.


Now that is a really neat idea! Didn't know they made res mounts like that. May have to put that on the list of things to look into.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonytotheB*
> 
> Hey!
> 
> The Eisberg is great! My temps are idle at 29degC and hit 65 at load. I'd recommend it but it does mean you have to build it yourself. If you want an all in one, the H220 is a good place to start
> 
> I might switch my rad around to exhaust and the top as intake


It ships empty and in pieces or are you talking about adding extra stuff?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14569/ex-wat-185/Swiftech_H20-220_EDGE_HD_Series_Liquid_Cooling_Kit_-_Black_CPU_Block_Universal_Mount.html?tl=g30c321s818
> 
> ^^That has a rad with integrated res and MCP35x + an Apogee HD Block. Much better than the Eisberg. The Eisberg's not bad, it just doesn't have a very strong pump


That is pretty good but a bit out of my price range for the time being. Still need to get a better PSU in this thing so I can get this old one out of it so that is factored into my next purchases. The Eisberg should hold me over for quite a while or at least until I can afford to do a proper loop, GPU and all.


----------



## TonytotheB

Well I bought it assembled (with tubing and rad) but had to change the rad for a thinner one.


----------



## kpoeticg

So, I've recently decided I'm gonna try and squeeze in a 360 + 280 + 240 + 120 to keep a 4930k, 2 290x's, and RIVE BE cool enough to try to get decent OC's running stable enough for everyday use. IF I can get it all to fit and still look halfway decent I might ditch the 120 for a normal rear exhaust fan. If I ditch the 120, I'll have enough space to cool my ram too (Yes I know it's pointless, just looks tight with the EK Acrylic Blocks =P ) If TFC's kind enough to release a Copper & Brass version of their new Feser Admiral 360 before I'm done with my build I might switch the 280 for another 360 too.

If all the measurements work out like I'm hoping they will, I should have all my decisions firm enough to finally be confident enough to start my build log too.


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> So, I've recently decided I'm gonna try and squeeze in a 360 + 280 + 240 + 120 to keep a 4930k, 2 290x's, and RIVE BE cool enough to try to get decent OC's running stable enough for everyday use. IF I can get it all to fit and still look halfway decent I might ditch the 120 for a normal rear exhaust fan. If I ditch the 120, I'll have enough space to cool my ram too (Yes I know it's pointless, just looks tight with the EK Acrylic Blocks =P ) If TFC's kind enough to release a Copper & Brass version of their new Feser Admiral 360 before I'm done with my build I might switch the 280 for another 360 too.
> 
> If all the measurements work out like I'm hoping they will, I should have all my decisions firm enough to finally be confident enough to start my build log too.


Everyone like's overkill watercooling setup's









Looking forward to your build log !

On a side note, the status on my S5 just went from Awaiting Fulfillment to Shipped!!!! So now only 8 to 12 days untill it arrives in denmark


----------



## spaniardunited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> So, I've recently decided I'm gonna try and squeeze in a 360 + 280 + 240 + 120 to keep a 4930k, 2 290x's, and RIVE BE cool enough to try to get decent OC's running stable enough for everyday use. IF I can get it all to fit and still look halfway decent I might ditch the 120 for a normal rear exhaust fan. If I ditch the 120, I'll have enough space to cool my ram too (Yes I know it's pointless, just looks tight with the EK Acrylic Blocks =P ) If TFC's kind enough to release a Copper & Brass version of their new Feser Admiral 360 before I'm done with my build I might switch the 280 for another 360 too.
> 
> If all the measurements work out like I'm hoping they will, I should have all my decisions firm enough to finally be confident enough to start my build log too.


Internally or internal/external?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> Everyone like's overkill watercooling setup's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your build log !
> 
> On a side note, the status on my S5 just went from Awaiting Fulfillment to Shipped!!!! So now only 8 to 12 days untill it arrives in denmark


Thanx
Good news about your CL, can't wait to check out your new build log too









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> Internally or internal/external?


Everything Internal. Well except for my 280 which i mounted through the front panel from the beginning just to be different.



That's gonna have Akasa Viper 140's in Push/Pull. And the area will be sealed up with Modder's Mesh and/or Acrylic. I've also been thinking about using one of those Koolance Rad Shrouds there, the really big one's that cover up the whole rad. Been goin back and forth on that idea for like the last 3 months


----------



## CptAsian

Rebuilding my rig tomorrow at a friends house. I'm replacing my mobo and CPU cooler, and I'm adding the NZXT Hue and some extra fans. I'm planning on reinstalling Windows and all that fun stuff. I'm going to start running backups soon. Is there anything else that I should be aware of?


----------



## TonytotheB

Chaps - advice needed

My front rad seems to be blowing really hot air straight at my top gcard. What if I changed the fans to be

1. 200mm top intake
2. Front rad fans to be exhaust
3. Back to be maybe intake also?


----------



## kpoeticg

Airflow direction is an important factor in cooling. The top fan throws your airflow off wack. That's why nobody really recommends it. In the front, out the back, cooling off everything in between. The top fan screws up the airflow. I've toyed with the idea of flipping the airflow right -> left instead of front -> back just so i didn't need to use a rad as exhaust, but if you're rads blowing hot air like that u need to make some changes. Either more rad space, better fans, better pump, depends on what your using for your cooling components.

If you're not using decent rad fans on your rad, or ur rad has a high fin density, you're air might be spending more time in your rad than its supposed to, causing it to come out alot hotter


----------



## TonytotheB

So, with the front as intake and the read 120 as exhaust, what would you have the top fan doing?


----------



## kpoeticg

Sitting on the floor....

Search this thread for "top fan" or "top exhaust" or "200mm" or "230mm"

Also, if your watercooling anyway, maybe consider putting your GPU/s under water too.
The best thing that top fans doing is stopping u from seeing your build
The worst thing it could be doing is causing air pockets and screwing up ur temps


----------



## TonytotheB

Haha point taken, thanks


----------



## kpoeticg




----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Awesome 3D Model o the HAF XB ... found it on google if you want link to file just download Google sketch up .Maybe people can use it for creating their mods


----------



## kpoeticg

There's a whole bunch of em HERE
That's where I downloaded the XB model from. Still can't use SketchUp yet though =P
Obviously The Sketchup 3D Warehouse has a ton of stuff too. That first link's a nice collection for PC Modding purposes though


----------



## jellwood

The Machine Looks GREAT!!!! Where did you find the Legs/Feet/Risers? Jellwood


----------



## jellwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacNavy*
> 
> This is the next level of my project:
> *
> Before
> *
> 
> *
> After
> *
> 
> Components changed.
> 
> OUT
> 2x Akasa Viper da 120
> 1x SSD VERTEX 4 128GB
> 
> IN
> 1x SSD Samsung Pro - 256 GB - thx Jack77
> 2x BitFenix Spectre Pro - 120 - on H100
> 1x BitFenix Spectre Pro - 200 - on TOP
> 
> With this MOD you can see "Fly cazzabombino"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOD cost 9,50€.
> 
> Greetings from Italy


Question for MacNAVY in Post #5135---Where did you find/obtain the Legs/Feet/Entensions/RIsers shown in the Post, the Machine Looks GREAT!! Jellwood


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Gunna order my HAF XB tomorrow while the price is at 99us and free shipping because once it gets popular the price will go up!!


----------



## kpoeticg

LOL the HAF XB got popular last November when "The Green Machine' was put together =P


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Just ordered a Swiftech H220 for my 3770K. Hopefully it gets out here pretty quickly and I can find the scratch to throw a waterblock on the 7950.


----------



## jassilamba

I finally moved my original build in the HAF XB to the Enthoo Primo. So I had the case just sitting and I couldn't take it so I decided to mod it. One thing I never liked was the f front panel, it Never appealed to me. So my first mod was to do something about it. And here is my Solution. Rad position is not finalized.


----------



## kpoeticg

Love the originality! Good stuff. Do you have any further plans for it? Like custom panels or something for Optical Drive/Fan Controller placement?

Also, I'm lovin the Enthoo Primo too. I'm subscribed to it's thread on here. I'd love to do a build in one someday if i EVER finish my XB build =P


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Love the originality! Good stuff. Do you have any further plans for it? Like custom panels or something for Optical Drive/Fan Controller placement?
> 
> Also, I'm lovin the Enthoo Primo too. I'm subscribed to it's thread on here. I'd love to do a build in one someday if i EVER finish my XB build =P


I don't use any optical drives or any fan controllers. I love PWM fans that way can control the fans with proper fan curves. The top panel or the now front panel is getting one of the first MNPCTECHs billet Window kit installed. I have that almost done.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> I finally moved my original build in the HAF XB to the Enthoo Primo. So I had the case just sitting and I couldn't take it so I decided to mod it. One thing I never liked was the f front panel, it Never appealed to me. So my first mod was to do something about it. And here is my Solution. Rad position is not finalized.


Now THAT is going to be a wicked mod! Please keep us posted


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> Now THAT is going to be a wicked mod! Please keep us posted


Thank you for the kind words sir, I will start a build log soon here at OCN. I have the side panel cut as well, and have plans for that to. Will keep you guys updated on the progress.


----------



## TonytotheB

That is a brilliant idea. If the RAD position is not finalised, I am curious, where else could you put it?


----------



## wthenshaw

The pictures I promised a couple days ago!

New psu fitted, guess ill have to wait for my bank balance to recuperate before either buying or make sleeved extensions to please my cable OCD-ness.

Cable tidying is the best I could manage with these.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

placed my order on egg umm here is how im goin to solve my 3.5 HDD problem. brackets needs some straightening cutting with dremell, painting and making the feet removable ''VELCRO STRIPS FTW''


----------



## CptAsian

I rebuilt my computer yesterday over at my friend's house like I previously mentioned, and I got back home this evening. I'll grab some pictures of it tomorrow when I get the chance (and the light). I'm really satisfied with the result.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> The pictures I promised a couple days ago!
> 
> New psu fitted, guess ill have to wait for my bank balance to recuperate before either buying or make sleeved extensions to please my cable OCD-ness.
> 
> Cable tidying is the best I could manage with these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


very clean, very nice!









When I see a build like that I really want the H100i, much less hassle


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonytotheB*
> 
> That is a brilliant idea. If the RAD position is not finalised, I am curious, where else could you put it?


I'm putting 2 360's, a 240, and a 120 in mine. There's plenty of spots if you look hard enough =P I decided i don't like the way my 280 looks so im swapping it for a 2nd 360. (Big Words with no pics) yeah yeah I know, but they will come.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> The pictures I promised a couple days ago!
> 
> New psu fitted, guess ill have to wait for my bank balance to recuperate before either buying or make sleeved extensions to please my cable OCD-ness.
> 
> Cable tidying is the best I could manage with these.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love your tidiness, but i HATE that OEM sleeving. My HCP-1300 came with that too. I hate the look of that stuff =\. I still haven't sleeved mine yet either so I'm not criticizing you, just the companies for using that half see-through crap. I've cut that stuff off mine though just so i don't have to look at it while i'm deciding how i wanna arrange the sleeving.

Guess you could say it's a PET peeve of mine. HAHAH. Sorry stupid joke i know, couldn't resist


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> very clean, very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I see a build like that I really want the H100i, much less hassle


overclockersuk and corsair were offering the H100 for half of what the H100i costs so I just went with it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Love your tidiness, but i HATE that OEM sleeving. My HCP-1300 came with that too. I hate the look of that stuff =\. I still haven't sleeved mine yet either so I'm not criticizing you, just the companies for using that half see-through crap. I've cut that stuff off mine though just so i don't have to look at it while i'm deciding how i wanna arrange the sleeving.
> 
> Guess you could say it's a *PET peeve of mine.* HAHAH. Sorry stupid joke i know, couldn't resist


Yeah I hate it to, which is why I'm looking at sleeved extensions.

I always try to get my cable management as clean as possible, and with this case it really isn't that difficult. Sucks a bit when I see a messy case I just want to reach trough the monitor and move _that_ cable to _there_.


----------



## kpoeticg

I know =P The cable routing on your last PSU was absolutely flawless.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I know =P The cable routing on your last PSU was absolutely flawless.


----------



## Robilar

I just picked up a new power supply (Antec High Current Gamer 850w with Seasonic internals







) in order to update my video cards. Will be moving to 780's and selling my 770's.

I do not look forward to taking all this apart and trying to get everything nice and clean again...

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01307_zps49d5dd2c.jpg.html


----------



## wthenshaw

Why didn't you route the 24 pin from the hole right next to it?


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Why didn't you route the 24 pin from the hole right next to it?


That would be what you were expecting him to do...


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> That would be what you were expecting him to do...


Pfft.


----------



## boxwunder13

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I just picked up a new power supply (Antec High Current Gamer 850w with Seasonic internals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) in order to update my video cards. Will be moving to 780's and selling my 770's.
> 
> I do not look forward to taking all this apart and trying to get everything nice and clean again...
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01307_zps49d5dd2c.jpg.html






This looks real clean. And at least the case is nice and easy to work in. I like the thermal armor for the Sabertooth. I wish I could get it for my 990FX Sabertooth. Update that pic when the new GPU's arrive? Also, I have a Antec HCG 520M in my HAF XB, great PSU for the price. I got the 520M for around 60 dollars on sale at my local computer parts store.


----------



## Klerk

I am making a 3d model of the haf xb. I will use this to get a preview of my haf xb on how it will look like when modded or painted.








Front panel is about 90% finished.


BTW for those who wants to install more than 2 HDDs has anyone tried using one of these velcro strips and just stick the HDD on whichever free space you have on a case. I see a lot of modders use this to install SSD and Pumps on their case.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Any one mind giving measurements for this im currently making a stainless steel (chrome) 3.5 hdd bracket .Measure up to the wire ties,


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klerk*
> 
> I am making a 3d model of the haf xb. I will use this to get a preview of my haf xb on how it will look like when modded or painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front panel is about 90% finished.
> 
> 
> BTW for those who wants to install more than 2 HDDs has anyone tried using one of these velcro strips and just stick the HDD on whichever free space you have on a case. I see a lot of modders use this to install SSD and Pumps on their case.


IM gunna use the Velcro for my stainless steel 3.5 hdd holder. It will add cushion and easy removable


----------



## jassilamba

Got the MNPCTECH Billet window kit installed, next up is working on the side panels.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Why didn't you route the 24 pin from the hole right next to it?


I don't recall. I think there was some obstruction from the wires running off the fans.


----------



## Klerk

Ah yes they are also very good in reducing vibrations on the case. You can also use one of these to install your HDD on the ODD bay if you have nothing installed on them. These are drive adapters from Aerocool cases. Not sure if you can buy them seperately. I own an Aerocool strike x one before I switched to the HAF XB so I still have some of them


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Got the MNPCTECH Billet window kit installed, next up is working on the side panels.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great work man!!
When I first got my HAF XB, i 2nd guessed if i shoulda went with a 540d and put those same handles on it. Now i know what it woulda looked like =P
I woulda flipped the 540d over to look more like a HAF XB. You're flipping the HAF XB over to look more like the 540d. Very interesting!!!


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Got the MNPCTECH Billet window kit installed, next up is working on the side panels.


Was that custom made for you or is it available to the public ?


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Was that custom made for you or is it available to the public ?


It will be available to the public very soon. mnpctech.com is taking pre-orders for these at the moment.


----------



## Thernen

Added a 120mm rad to the loop.


----------



## whiterose

So far it's upgraded from a 4570 to an Intel i5 4670k, 2x Samsung 840 pro 128gb in raid 0 128k stripe, 16gb HyperX Black 1600mhz, ASUS HD7970 Crossfired with ASUS R9 280X, Gigabyte Z87-X-D3H, Coolermaster Seidon 240M water cooling, Coolermaster 700w (faulty) uprgraded to Coolermaster V850 Gold Modular Psu, SG Barracuda 4tb, SG Barracuda 3tb, WD Green 1.5tb, old WD 640gb, Lian Li EX-23NB 3 slot HDD bay taking up the front 2 5.25" bays and barely fitting, red and uv cold cathode tubes, uv reactive sata cables, cable ties and acrylic, Phobya Uv led strip, Sound Blaster Z Sound card, Coolermaster HAF XB modded with acrylic top panel and side panel. 
so this is the finished product


so originally I decided to use a dremel rotary tool and that failed because the blades broke every 5cm and took hundreds of years, so I changed to a dremel saw with a metal cutting blade, worked perfectly, was much neater, faster and straighter, got the rubber channel from a rubber store.

I used double sided outdoor tape to hold the acrylic down. I ended up buying this Lian-Li 5.25" to 3.5" converter to add 2 extra hdd's and it left me like 5mm of space for the sata cables and power, but it came with a fan in the front and could take 3 hdds ahah


----------



## nyk20z3

Customs Lutro Customs Teleios Sleeving Arrived Today -

Black and White to the Lighting 780 and Blue and Gray to the Mobo.




All my Water Cooling gear arrived as well but because Germany was written instead of AE on the shipping label it's held up in customs so now I have to wait for it.


----------



## boxwunder13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiterose*
> 
> So far it's upgraded from a 4570 to an Intel i5 4670k, 2x Samsung 840 pro 128gb in raid 0 128k stripe, 16gb HyperX Black 1600mhz, ASUS HD7970 Crossfired with ASUS R9 280X, Gigabyte Z87-X-D3H, Coolermaster Seidon 240M water cooling, Coolermaster 700w (faulty) uprgraded to Coolermaster V850 Gold Modular Psu, SG Barracuda 4tb, SG Barracuda 3tb, WD Green 1.5tb, old WD 640gb, Lian Li EX-23NB 3 slot HDD bay taking up the front 2 5.25" bays and barely fitting, red and uv cold cathode tubes, uv reactive sata cables, cable ties and acrylic, Phobya Uv led strip, Sound Blaster Z Sound card, Coolermaster HAF XB modded with acrylic top panel and side panel.
> so this is the finished product
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so originally I decided to use a dremel rotary tool and that failed because the blades broke every 5cm and took hundreds of years, so I changed to a dremel saw with a metal cutting blade, worked perfectly, was much neater, faster and straighter, got the rubber channel from a rubber store.
> 
> I used double sided outdoor tape to hold the acrylic down. I ended up buying this Lian-Li 5.25" to 3.5" converter to add 2 extra hdd's and it left me like 5mm of space for the sata cables and power, but it came with a fan in the front and could take 3 hdds ahah


That looks great and the windows came out really good. How is that R9 280X?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Customs Lutro Customs Teleios Sleeving Arrived Today -
> 
> Black and White to the Lighting 780 and Blue and Gray to the Mobo.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All my Water Cooling gear arrived as well but because Germany was written instead of AE on the shipping label it's held up in customs so now I have to wait for it.


That Telios is nice isn't it? I love how flexible it is for PET


----------



## jojoenglish85

i was test fitting mine today with a build that i sold this weekend in my sig, and i noticed that i could not get the sata ports hooked up correctly because the L-shape portion doesn't hook into my mobo correctly. Is there a Shorty/small sata ports that are straight at both ends that i can use?


----------



## kpoeticg

Well, if you don't mind makin your own cables you can make it however you want. Silverstone has some nice Sata cables though


----------



## CptAsian

Alright, so I hesitated to upload pictures of my rig yesterday because of some LED's on the motherboard that were driving me insane. I grabbed some low-light pictures with my phone to see what you all think before getting some half-decent ones with my half-decent camera. I got one with the Hue with white LED's, one with the Hue on red, and one with the Hue off. The final one is a close-up of the blue LED's on the mobo. Any ideas on what I can do?


----------



## kpoeticg

How many strips does the HUE control? I thought it could only do one.....


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> How many strips does the HUE control? I thought it could only do one.....


It's just one 2-meter strip, but it's RGB. Sorry if I worded that confusingly.


----------



## kpoeticg

Ahhhh, you didn't word it confusingly, I just read it confusingly. LOL


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiterose*
> 
> So far it's upgraded from a 4570 to an Intel i5 4670k, 2x Samsung 840 pro 128gb in raid 0 128k stripe, 16gb HyperX Black 1600mhz, ASUS HD7970 Crossfired with ASUS R9 280X, Gigabyte Z87-X-D3H, Coolermaster Seidon 240M water cooling, Coolermaster 700w (faulty) uprgraded to Coolermaster V850 Gold Modular Psu, SG Barracuda 4tb, SG Barracuda 3tb, WD Green 1.5tb, old WD 640gb, Lian Li EX-23NB 3 slot HDD bay taking up the front 2 5.25" bays and barely fitting, red and uv cold cathode tubes, uv reactive sata cables, cable ties and acrylic, Phobya Uv led strip, Sound Blaster Z Sound card, Coolermaster HAF XB modded with acrylic top panel and side panel.
> so this is the finished product


The 80's called, they want their PC back!


----------



## kpoeticg

You should consider swapping out those Red cathodes for White ones. Just my opinion.


----------



## kpoeticg

The latest pieces of itself that my HAF XB generously sacrificed to the cause =)






Up next...


Thanx to Elcono and his Project Ramfit XB Buildlog for giving me the idea to mount a 240 there. Just took a little thinking and cutting to make it work and still keep the handles.

Also, finally starting my build log. Links in my sig though it won't be worth looking at til at least tomorrow.


----------



## Theudys

Hello guys, i would like to know if all of the top and side transparent panels are custom or if there is a retailer that sells those. They look pretty cool. if they are custom i would like to see a tutorial to guide me through the process because i would like to get the 2 sides and top panels. I bought the transparent top panel from cooler master, but the ones i have seen here have a better and broader view inside the computer, which looks awesome!

Keep up the good work and awesome builds








Thank you!!!


----------



## kpoeticg

The one you bought is the only one i know for sale. Most people make em custom because they look better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Ok, then lets start with a few infos. not every plastic or acrylic is from same quality. I wouldn't buy it at a DIY market, because often they have no clear plexi. The most time it is a bit blue shining. You should just use clear plexi or, if wanted, any other shining colour.
> 
> for all windows, I'm gone with 3mm clear GS plexi (good to work with a jigsaw and a special plexi blade, and very solid). perhaps 4mm thickness would be fine too, but that depends on the thickness of your mounting power tape. In the US, I would go witch the Scotch clear 19mm super strong mounting tape. the best I've ever seen. Here in Germany, if available, very expensive. If you use thicker plexi than 4mm, it wouldn't be plane from the inside.
> 
> ***
> 
> for both side windows (just mesh area) and top window you need a 60cm x 60cm acrylic plate, or 2x 40cm x 40cm (recommend, because don't have to cut so much)
> 
> ***
> 
> side windows cut out area is 12cm x 28,5 cm. the acrylic has dimensions 14,5cm x 31,5 cm (here EXACT 31,5cm otherwise if wider , you can't close the sidepanel anymore)
> Then at inside top angled area, it must to be cutted to a straight line. as arrows in picture
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a bigger window, the lower rounded area must become a straight line, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> Top window cut out dimensions are at the picture. acrylic has dimensions max. 34,5 cm width and 29,5 cm (to fit perfect to dimensions in picture. if you want it a bit bigger (from 45mm to 35mm at front in picture), then the acrylic has to become 34,5 cm width x 30,3 cm depth.
> 
> 
> 
> If you use exact the dimensions in the picture, the stock increase where the original window or mesh is in, will become complete plane.
> 
> at all side and top panels you have to remove the noses that are at backmost position.


----------



## Theudys

Thank you! ill provably have took look at tutorials and work with someone who knows about that to mod mine. Good luck bud!


----------



## kpoeticg

I just used the tutorial i just quoted from Sascha. I know other people have used it too. If you follow it to a tee, you shouldn't have a problem. If you need help working with acrylic and how to do a window in general, MNPCTech has a few helpful tutorials HERE


----------



## Tamber

Here is mine, nothing special....yet.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

ohhhh MAN i cant get mine :/ due to the non us paypal account :/


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theudys*
> 
> Thank you! ill provably have took look at tutorials and work with someone who knows about that to mod mine. Good luck bud!


If you need help just ask! I work with acrylic A LOT...I also make panels and cut outs as well as other members...if you ask, trust me people will respond


----------



## whiterose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boxwunder13*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> That looks great and the windows came out really good. How is that R9 280X?


yeah totally worth the money, it's basically a 7970 but tweaked and cheaper, runs really well in crossfire, its quiet and not too hot, only ever slightly bad thing is that the 8 pin connectors are upside down.


----------



## TonytotheB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I'm putting 2 360's, a 240, and a 120 in mine. There's plenty of spots if you look hard enough =P I decided i don't like the way my 280 looks so im swapping it for a 2nd 360. (Big Words with no pics) yeah yeah I know, but they will come.


We are still talking about the HAF XB, right?







Where will the two 360s go? I guess I may be going mad but I cannot see it


----------



## nyk20z3

Few more parts arrived today -

My entire PC system from back home arrives tomorrow so I can finally start making some adjustments.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonytotheB*
> 
> We are still talking about the HAF XB, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where will the two 360s go? I guess I may be going mad but I cannot see it


Subscribe to my build log and you will see. I've pretty much already talked about how i'm gonna do it in here. I just got home so i'm gonna try to spend the rest of the day catching my log up to where i'm currently at with my build. I have a total of 3,091 pics i've taken since i grabbed my XB =P. I've had to do a bunch of cutting to make it work =)

But yes, HAF XB, 2 x 360's, 1 x 240, and 1 x 120. At most, I will be sacrificing ONE drive bay. I'm gonna try to still use the Aquaero 6 Pro in that bay but might not have room.
I've said it out loud now, so can't take it back


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> ...the blue LED's on the mobo. Any ideas on what I can do?


Anyone?


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Anyone?


Honestly there is not much you can do about them, Other than using some paint pen to blacken them out.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Honestly there is not much you can do about them, Other than using some paint pen to blacken them out.


I was thinking of something along those lines, like a Sharpie. But a paint pen looks good. Electrical tape doesn't seem like it could be quite precise enough. I might try that. It'd look better than just straight up ripping out the LED's, or leaving them as is.
Thanks for the response, by the way.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I was thinking of something along those lines, like a Sharpie. But a paint pen looks good. Electrical tape doesn't seem like it could be quite precise enough. I might try that. It'd look better than just straight up ripping out the LED's, or leaving them as is.
> Thanks for the response, by the way.


If you are brave enough then use some electrical tape to cover up the LEDs. But if you do that, you gotta make sure that your mobo is not connected to anything, and that it stays powered downed for 48 hours to make sure that the tape dries all the way. Electrical tape might look weird, and to your point will not be that precise.

Or you can go full monty and paint the mobo


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> If you are brave enough then use some electrical tape to cover up the LEDs. But if you do that, you gotta make sure that your mobo is not connected to anything, and that it stays powered downed for 48 hours to make sure that the tape dries all the way. Electrical tape might look weird, and to your point will not be that precise.
> 
> Or you can go full monty and paint the mobo
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Haha, I think I'll just stick with a paint pen.


----------



## kpoeticg

Colored acrylic might change the color


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Colored acrylic might change the color


How would that work? Would I somehow mount the acrylic over the LED's?


----------



## kpoeticg

Exactly. For instance, the Apogee Drive II comes with an LED installed and 3 different colored acrylic pieces to put over it to make it glow either Red, Blue, or Green

Painting the lenses SHOULD have the same effect tho

Actually, some Carbon Fiber Vinyl should block out the LED's too


----------



## SortOfGrim

electrical tape to cover it up


----------



## CptAsian

Okay, I feel silly now. I just did some more poking around about those LED's. I didn't see anything a few days ago, but I've found it now. There's a setting in the BIOS under "Eco" to turn them off. There are still two on the bottom of the board, but I can't see them from where I am, so with those eight gone, I'm happy. Rep to the both of you anyways.


----------



## kpoeticg

HEHE. Glad it worked out









Anybody in here have any experience with XSPC EX rads? I'm thinking of using an EX360 & EX240 Multiport in my build. I'm trying to get some feedback b4 i order them


----------



## SortOfGrim

I have an EX240 MP and it's a great/handy rad. I used it in my build with my CM Storm Trooper, it stayed in as the main cpu rad for the entire evolution


----------



## kpoeticg

What kind of speed do you need to run your fans to get decent cooling with it?

Lemme rephrase that =P
When you're at idle or just browsing are your temps ok under 1000RPM?


----------



## Ragnarok05

Finally got mine yesterday, loving it so far.

Only one drawback, cable management is a massive chore, specially since the PSU and HDD bays are so close together.

Anyone got any good tips regarding that aspect?


----------



## kpoeticg

LOL, wait til wthenshaw's around. But i wouldn't sweat the bottom level too much cuz nobody sees it. Concentrate on keeping the top level neat


----------



## Ragnarok05

Derp double post.


----------



## Ragnarok05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> LOL, wait til wthenshaw's around. But i wouldn't sweat the bottom level too much cuz nobody sees it. Concentrate on keeping the top level neat


I'm mildly OCD about these things though lol.

I'm gonna be getting some sleeved cables in the next week or so, so I'll probably take it all apart and redo it, now I know what goes where.

Also, do you know if you can get dust filters for the side panels? I like the mesh look, but I dont like the amount of dust thats going to get pulled in. Especially as I have three cats. My motherboards gonna look like the bearded lady after a couple months.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragnarok05*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got mine yesterday, loving it so far.
> 
> Only one drawback, cable management is a massive chore, specially since the PSU and HDD bays are so close together.
> 
> Anyone got any good tips regarding that aspect?


I had absolutely no problem working this case







see here:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> LOL, wait til wthenshaw's around. But i wouldn't sweat the bottom level too much cuz nobody sees it. Concentrate on keeping the top level neat


HAHA LOL, I had already started typing my response before I saw your post.

Am I that predictable?


----------



## Ragnarok05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I had absolutely no problem working this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see here:
> 
> HAHA LOL, I had already started typing my response before I saw your post.
> 
> Am I that predictable?


Sigh, I wish mine could look like that.

Sadly, no matter how I try, it will not, lol.

GPU designers need to keep making their cards with the PCIe ports facing the back, not the side. Would save so much room.

I think I may look into getting a fan contrroller, since my case fans have to be plugged into my mobo.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

I'm half way finish with my stainless steel hdd brackets for when my XB reaches me.What cha guys think? Have more cuts to make!! The steel ate 5 cuttoff wheels lol


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> What kind of speed do you need to run your fans to get decent cooling with it?
> 
> Lemme rephrase that =P
> When you're at idle or just browsing are your temps ok under 1000RPM?


Yes, I liked the temp. Mind you though, it was my previous system; I used 4x GT AP14's (1450rpm) with the fan controller at 40%, the temp hovered around 30C. (i5-2500k @ 4.5GHz).
When playing good looking games the temp never reached higher than 55C in the summer (BF3, Arma 3 beta, Far Cry 3) with fans at 100%.
Remember, I had a separate water cooling loop for cpu and gpu. (don't, way too much hassle/headaches)

edit: Now I use a single UT60 360 rad for both cpu (i5-4670K @ 4.0GHz) & gpu with 6x GT AP14 and at 40% fan speed the cpu temp is 31C. The temp when playing games never exceeds 55C.
Me so happy.. but I'm always looking to upgrade


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I had absolutely no problem working this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA LOL, I had already started typing my response before I saw your post.
> 
> Am I that predictable?


LOLLL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Yes, I liked the temp. Mind you though, it was my previous system; I used 4x GT AP14's (1450rpm) with the fan controller at 40%, the temp hovered around 30C. (i5-2500k @ 4.5GHz).
> When playing good looking games the temp never reached higher than 55C in the summer (BF3, Arma 3 beta, Far Cry 3) with fans at 100%.
> Remember, I had a separate water cooling loop for cpu and gpu. (don't, way too much hassle/headaches)
> 
> edit: Now I use a single UT60 360 rad for both cpu (i5-4670K @ 4.0GHz) & gpu with 6x GT AP14 and at 40% fan speed the cpu temp is 31C. The temp when playing games never exceeds 55C.
> Me so happy.. but I'm always looking to upgrade


Nice. That's the exact info i was lookin for. Thanx for that.
I'm gonna do an XT45 360 & UT60 120 for my low density rads, an EX360 for my front rad, and i've just been havin trouble deciding if i should use an ST30 240 or the EX240 MP for my side rad. I can only fit one set of GT AP-00's on it. I'm leaning towards the EX but I'm a very indecisive person.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> I'm half way finish with my stainless steel hdd brackets for when my XB reaches me.What cha guys think? Have more cuts to make!! The steel ate 5 cuttoff wheels lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those look sweet. Nice job!!!!


----------



## Cmills840

Finally got my XB. Don't have time before BF4 to make it too pretty but I got my old components transferred from my old case. Booted up no problems gonna do some temp logs in a few.


----------



## nyk20z3

780 Lighting finally found its home in the XB -


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> 780 Lighting finally found its home in the XB -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


GAHHHHH IT'S RED


----------



## kpoeticg

Basic soldering skills could swap the LED on the GPU to whatever color you want without risking the Hardware. Brian does it in his "Green Machine" build


----------



## CptAsian

I finally got some good pictures of my build and all that good stuff. Some are with red lighting and some with white. I think it was actuallt wthenshaw who said I should go with some white lighting. Either way, I can have both, so that's nice. Now I think I'm done with everything in the case for quite a while. So he says.












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> You should consider swapping out those Red cathodes for White ones. Just my opinion.


I said that yesterday or the day b4 but i wasn't referring to your build.
The only criticism i made about your rig (but then edited out) was that one of the main reasons i don't like the top 200/230mm fan on the XB is that it makes it hard to comment on your build besides the Lights coming out of it.....

You've done a great job on your rig. Seriously








It just sucks that a borderline useless fan stops you and others from being able to see it. Just my









I ended up editing out the comment because i remember that you've been involved in convo's about the top fan before, and it seemed like u might be one of the few people that it helps a little bit. If you're not gonna be doing side windows anyway, drilling out some fan holes on the side doors and installing a top plexi window would be an improvement IMO. And a custom top window isn't really that hard to do.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I said that yesterday or the day b4 but i wasn't referring to your build.
> The only criticism i made about your rig (but then edited out) was that one of the main reasons i don't like the top 200/230mm fan on the XB is that it makes it hard to comment on your build besides the Lights coming out of it.....
> 
> You've done a great job on your rig. Seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just sucks that a borderline useless fan stops you and others from being able to see it. Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up editing out the comment because i remember that you've been involved in convo's about the top fan before, and it seemed like u might be one of the few people that it helps a little bit. If you're not gonna be doing side windows anyway, drilling out some fan holes on the side doors and installing a top plexi window would be an improvement IMO. And a custom top window isn't really that hard to do.


*looks at previous posts*

You're talking about my rig, right? :3


----------



## GaMbi2004

Long time no see!
Good to see that the XB is still going strong ^^
Welcome to all the new members!

kpoeticg you psycho







I cant wait to see it unfold!
You are almost gonna have more rad space INSIDE the case that I have all in all, lol!


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> *looks at previous posts*
> 
> You're talking about my rig, right? :3


Yeah I am. It's a criticism and a complement at the same time. I know =\
I think your rig looks absolutely great. But you have to unplug your fan and remove the lid for people to know that. If you did a window top and put some fans on your doors, it should have the same or better effect than the top fan, and it'll give you a nice window into your case
Respectfully









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Long time no see!
> Good to see that the XB is still going strong ^^
> Welcome to all the new members!
> 
> kpoeticg you psycho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait to see it unfold!
> You are almost gonna have more rad space INSIDE the case that I have all in all, lol!


Thanx brotha!! I can't wait to see it unfold either. Got ONE more rad decision to make and I'll be placing my next big order








Just need to figure out if i should grab an ST30 240 for more Low-Fin-Density or EX240 MP for more Medium-Fin-Density. Already gonna have low-density 360 + 120 and medium density 360 =P


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> [Insert Broken Quote Here]


I actually found it here.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Sorry.







I think the LED's you are talking about are actually different ones than the LED's I disabled. I think.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah I am. It's a criticism and a complement at the same time. I know =\
> I think your rig looks absolutely great. But you have to unplug your fan and remove the lid for people to know that. If you did a window top and put some fans on your doors, it should have the same or better effect than the top fan, and it'll give you a nice window into your case
> Respectfully


Nope, that actually made my day. And about the fan... It actually drops my GPU temps by some 5-8 degrees, so I kinda have to have it. But it is an inconvenience. However, I can see the internals through the side vents from right where I'm sitting, so it works well enough.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> You've done a great job on your rig. Seriously












EDIT: Crap, totally screwed up with those two posts in a row. Whoops.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> kpoeticg you psycho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait to see it unfold!
> You are almost gonna have more rad space INSIDE the case that I have all in all, lol!


The "Unfolding" is the easy part. "Folding" it all back together and making it look halfway decent, that's the part I'm worried about


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> GAHHHHH IT'S RED


It changes color based on the load.

Green is light load,Blue is medium, Red is full load.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I finally got some good pictures of my build and all that good stuff. Some are with red lighting and some with white. I think it was actuallt wthenshaw who said I should go with some white lighting. Either way, I can have both, so that's nice. Now I think I'm done with everything in the case for quite a while. So he says.


I like the white. It allows component colour to stand out instead of flooding everything in a monotone.

This picture is lovely.


----------



## CharFlo88

Finally got my CrossFireX setup going. Added my second Matrix 7970 Platinum in.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I like the white. It allows component colour to stand out instead of flooding everything in a monotone.
> 
> This picture is lovely.


Thanks. I actually switch back and forth between white and red kinda randomly.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharFlo88*
> 
> Finally got my CrossFireX setup going. Added my second Matrix 7970 Platinum in.










me wants two too!

What psu are you using?


----------



## TonytotheB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharFlo88*
> 
> Finally got my CrossFireX setup going. Added my second Matrix 7970 Platinum in.


How do you find your temps with the 2 x 7970s MP editions?

Also, what cooler setup do you have there? 240 on the front?


----------



## boxwunder13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharFlo88*
> 
> Finally got my CrossFireX setup going. Added my second Matrix 7970 Platinum in.


Yup. Those are sexy. I am curious about temps and what PSU also.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonytotheB*
> 
> How do you find your temps with the 2 x 7970s MP editions?
> 
> Also, what cooler setup do you have there? 240 on the front?


That looks like it's probly a CoolerMaster Seidon 240


----------



## nyk20z3

Haven't fully test fitted the Alphacool XT45 rad in conjunction with the 780 Lighting but i can tell you right now it will be very tight lol.


----------



## kpoeticg

With my RIVE I got ~55mm between the mobo and rad mount.

You're lightning should fit but no Push/Pull. It's low fin density so shouldn't be a huge issue.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> With my RIVE I got ~55mm between the mobo and rad mount.
> 
> You're lightning should fit but no Push/Pull. It's low fin density so shouldn't be a huge issue.


I took measurements before and the rad will just clear the PCB by a hair!


----------



## kpoeticg




----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*


On 2CD thought it might not clear,after i am well rested tommrow i will actually install the rad in the front and find out for sure.It would suck to have to drop down to a ST30 240 in the front.


----------



## kpoeticg

Actually..... I just measured from the PCI Slots to the front rad mount with my tape measure. Got 13 1/8" which = 333mm. 780 Lightning = 11.61" = 295mm. 333 - 295 = 38mm









XT45 = 45mm


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Actually..... I just measured from the PCI Slots to the front rad mount with my tape measure. Got 13 1/8" which = 333mm. 780 Lightning = 11.61" = 295mm. 333 - 295 = 38mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XT45 = 45mm


Yup it looks tight bro but i am trying to be positive.

The ST30 should still perform pretty well so if i have to downgrade in thickness because this card is such a Beast in length then i will have no choice.


----------



## nyk20z3

This is the rear 120mm Rad/Res/Fan mock up -


----------



## kpoeticg

LOL, being optimistic is nice, but math doesn't lie. There's other thin rads besides the ST30.
The XT45 fits nicely in the bottom 5.25" bay. You'd have to ditch the 2.5" cage though and make bigger feet to mount fans under the chassis like me =\

You can still use an XSPC EX240, Black Ice GT Stealth 240, the new EK Coolstream PE is exactly 38mm thick, Magicool Extreme 240 Slim, or either of the Swiftech MCR-220's. There's still a bunch of rad choices.

That rad and res look real tight mounted like that. I'm pretty sure I'm gonna end up mounting my res on my side 240.


----------



## CharFlo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me wants two too!
> 
> What psu are you using?


I'm using the Cooler Master Silent Pro 1000W
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonytotheB*
> 
> How do you find your temps with the 2 x 7970s MP editions?
> 
> Also, what cooler setup do you have there? 240 on the front?


Yup, I am using the Seidon 240 in the front. Fits like a glove.

Believe it or not, the temps are not bad at all. On the main GPU I never really go past 75c and on the second GPU it never really goes past 65c. I usually turn the fan speeds up to about 40% when I'm playing a game just to be safe as well.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> LOL, being optimistic is nice, but math doesn't lie. There's other thin rads besides the ST30.
> The XT45 fits nicely in the bottom 5.25" bay. You'd have to ditch the 2.5" cage though and make bigger feet to mount fans under the chassis like me =\
> 
> You can still use an XSPC EX240, Black Ice GT Stealth 240, the new EK Coolstream PE is exactly 38mm thick, Magicool Extreme 240 Slim, or either of the Swiftech MCR-220's. There's still a bunch of rad choices.
> 
> That rad and res look real tight mounted like that. I'm pretty sure I'm gonna end up mounting my res on my side 240.


Not looking to mount anything in the lower chamber!

The ST30 being fully copper is a + for me and i didn't want to mix n match rad brands but the ST30 240 is sold out every where right now.

I am not completely in a rush because the EK Lighting block is still not released.I will take a look at these other rads but i would like to go with the ST30 240 is feasible.

TY i needed to find the cleanest way to mount this res and this was the best option for sure.


----------



## kpoeticg

I wasn't trying to push you off the ST30. I was just pointing out that hope isn't lost. If you want low density, then the ST30's def a great choice. If you're upset about losing the performance of the thicker XT45, then one of the other rads would also be an option.

Keep your eye on the OCN marketplace. I just saw an ST30 240 sold a few days ago


----------



## Ragnarok05

How do you get added to this group?

Do you have to be a modder, or just own the case?


----------



## TonytotheB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharFlo88*
> 
> Believe it or not, the temps are not bad at all. On the main GPU I never really go past 75c and on the second GPU it never really goes past 65c. I usually turn the fan speeds up to about 40% when I'm playing a game just to be safe as well.


Offtopic slightly but what clocks can you reach on your 7970s? Have you tried to push them?


----------



## speedytech7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragnarok05*
> 
> How do you get added to this group?
> 
> Do you have to be a modder, or just own the case?


You just have to own the case and post a picture of yours. You can also write *ADD ME* when you post your picture in an attempt to expidite the process.








Welcome to OCN!


----------



## CharFlo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonytotheB*
> 
> Offtopic slightly but what clocks can you reach on your 7970s? Have you tried to push them?


Right now im running 1120MHz on the GPU Clock and 6680MHz on the memory clock. My 3DMark Firestrike score is almost at 11,000 with this setup. Not too shabby for an AMD system I'd say.


----------



## Robilar

Changed up my HAF-XB today. Sold my 770's and picked up the first of two EVGA 780 Classified and a new power supply.

The Classified fits with my H220 but the GPU bangs into the fan, tight fit but it still fits









http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01342_zpsa1d61a43.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01344_zpsa4dfb4f3.jpg.html


----------



## CptAsian

Grabbed a quick night shot with my phone last night.


----------



## Timex

Hello all!!!







Well, I fit in to this club so to say: thumb: Anyway, here is my build so far:

(Crossfire) Gigabyte LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gbps USB 3.0 ATX DDR3 1600 Intel Motherboards GA-Z87-HD3

Antec High Current Gamer HCG-900, 80 PLUS BRONZE, 900 Watt Power Supply

Cooler Master HAF XB - High Air Flow Test Bench and LAN Box Mid Tower Computer Case with
ATX Motherboard Support

OCZ RevoDrive OCZSSDPX-1RVD0120 PCI-E x4 120GB PCI Express

2 Logisys CF120BL 120mm Ball-Bearing Blue LED Case Fan

Encore ENEGA-1320 PCIe Gigabit 1000Mbps Ethernet Lan Adapter

Intel Core i5-4670 Quad-Core Desktop Processor 3.4 GHZ 6 MB

1 Cooler Master MegaFlow 200mm Blue LED Computer Case Fan (R4-LUS-07AB-GP)

LITE-ON 4x Blu-ray Disc SATA Internal Optical Drive iHOS104

2 of Logisys LT400BL QUAD BLUE 4-LED LIGHT 80mm fans

Kingston Hyperx Cooling Fan Accessory - Black with 2 led blue fans

4 Pin PWM to Dual PWM Connector

Things I'll be ordering in a few hours:

Rosewill 10-Inch SATA III Flat Cable with Locking Latch, Black

Protronix Gigabit Ethernet LAN Low Profile PCI Network Controller Card 10/100/1000
(If you bridge 2 connections, your speedtest.net will show 30 megs download 5 meg upload, and your computer will show 1 g for your connection speed).

Intel RTS2011LC Liquid-Cooling Kit

I'm looking in to the Gigabyte windforce R270x, 280x not sure about the 290x dual gpu card

Question: I can not find any, but do any of you all know if, and where I can buy 2 new side panels with no holes in them? I want to mount 2 cooler master 200 mm blue led fans, I have one on the top panel now, but I an going to change that on to a see through...

Thanks


----------



## t77snapshot

*CLUB UPDATE(s)*:









New links added to the "_Haf XB Parts from CM.com_" section of the OP:

Hot Swap Drive Tray *here*
XB Accessories Kit *here*
Left/Right Side Panels *here / here*
Hot Swap PCB *here*
I/O Panel - OEM *here*

*WELCOMING NEW MEMBER(s)*:









Timex
kpoeticg
TonytotheB
Tamber

*~T77~*


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

YOU will add me when mine arrives


----------



## CptAsian

I just realized I don't think I've actually been on the list this whole time.







My "submission" post is #3352, if that's necessary.


----------



## nyk20z3

Just test fitted the XT45 240 and it just hits the PCB on the 780 Lighting so i being forced to downgrade some thickness to the ST30.

They are sold out every where right now + the 780 Lighting EK Block is still not released so i have some time to wait anyway.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timex*
> 
> Hello all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I fit in to this club so to say: thumb: Anyway, here is my build so far:
> 
> (Crossfire) Gigabyte LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gbps USB 3.0 ATX DDR3 1600 Intel Motherboards GA-Z87-HD3
> 
> Antec High Current Gamer HCG-900, 80 PLUS BRONZE, 900 Watt Power Supply
> 
> Cooler Master HAF XB - High Air Flow Test Bench and LAN Box Mid Tower Computer Case with
> ATX Motherboard Support
> 
> OCZ RevoDrive OCZSSDPX-1RVD0120 PCI-E x4 120GB PCI Express
> 
> 2 Logisys CF120BL 120mm Ball-Bearing Blue LED Case Fan
> 
> Encore ENEGA-1320 PCIe Gigabit 1000Mbps Ethernet Lan Adapter
> 
> Intel Core i5-4670 Quad-Core Desktop Processor 3.4 GHZ 6 MB
> 
> 1 Cooler Master MegaFlow 200mm Blue LED Computer Case Fan (R4-LUS-07AB-GP)
> 
> LITE-ON 4x Blu-ray Disc SATA Internal Optical Drive iHOS104
> 
> 2 of Logisys LT400BL QUAD BLUE 4-LED LIGHT 80mm fans
> 
> Kingston Hyperx Cooling Fan Accessory - Black with 2 led blue fans
> 
> 4 Pin PWM to Dual PWM Connector
> 
> Things I'll be ordering in a few hours:
> 
> Rosewill 10-Inch SATA III Flat Cable with Locking Latch, Black
> 
> Protronix Gigabit Ethernet LAN Low Profile PCI Network Controller Card 10/100/1000
> (If you bridge 2 connections, your speedtest.net will show 30 megs download 5 meg upload, and your computer will show 1 g for your connection speed).
> 
> Intel RTS2011LC Liquid-Cooling Kit
> 
> I'm looking in to the Gigabyte windforce R270x, 280x not sure about the 290x dual gpu card
> 
> 
> 
> Question: I can not find any, but do any of you all know if, and where I can buy 2 new side panels with no holes in them? I want to mount 2 cooler master 200 mm blue led fans, I have one on the top panel now, but I an going to change that on to a see through...
> 
> Thanks


Hi and welcome to OCN and the Had XB Club. The only original side panels you can buy originally, are the ones with the "air holes". if you want a big fan on one side panel, you must have to mod it by yourself.


----------



## Ragnarok05

Well then, Pls add me to the club =D


----------



## Timex

hey, I have been thanking about doing just that. The side panel will fall apart if I cut a hole in it, but before the hole, I will weld a round 1/8 to 3/6 thick same size has the mounting holes like say 1/2 to 3/4 wide, by 3/16 thick to the panel. That way it will stay strong. On the out side I'll use some kind fan cover, i'd like to use the same kind of mess as the top has, but if not, then the fan cover will work. The top, I'll be ordering the see through...I just ordered the 2nd internet card, Intel water cooler, and 2 sata cables, to max out the 6 sata ports. I'll have the pcie revodrive in the x4 slot, and a mix of of hard drives or ssd in the 4 slots, with 2 1 tera hard drives in the front.


----------



## Ragnarok05

My latest cabling attempt.

Going to be getting some sleeved cables soon (well, extensions, but either way) so hopefully it'll look a lot nicer.

Cabling is my main issue with this case, especially with how its visible at the front of the mobo tray.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timex*
> 
> hey, I have been thanking about doing just that. The side panel will fall apart if I cut a hole in it, but before the hole, I will weld a round 1/8 to 3/6 thick same size has the mounting holes like say 1/2 to 3/4 wide, by 3/16 thick to the panel. That way it will stay strong. On the out side I'll use some kind fan cover, i'd like to use the same kind of mess as the top has, but if not, then the fan cover will work. The top, I'll be ordering the see through...I just ordered the 2nd internet card, Intel water cooler, and 2 sata cables, to max out the 6 sata ports. I'll have the pcie revodrive in the x4 slot, and a mix of of hard drives or ssd in the 4 slots, with 2 1 tera hard drives in the front.


The side panel won't fall apart if you cut a hole in it =P. I've already cut a few holes in one of mine. A few people have done side windows too. You can cut the mesh area out with a Dremel without an issue. Or cut a Fan Hole with a Drill + Holesaw. The mesh you're looking for is called Modders Mesh. It's sold at most Modding/Watercooling Resellers. Also some places sell Filter Material that's like thinner Mesh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragnarok05*
> 
> 
> 
> My latest cabling attempt.
> 
> Going to be getting some sleeved cables soon (well, extensions, but either way) so hopefully it'll look a lot nicer.
> 
> Cabling is my main issue with this case, especially with how its visible at the front of the mobo tray.


It'll def look nicer with sleeving. If you're interested in learning to do it yourself, there's everything you could possibly wanna learn on the topic already on OCN. Just do a search =)


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragnarok05*


Looking _better_









try tucking the front cables tighter under the tray, and the front panel headers could slip through the little hole underneath the motherboard in the tray if you really wanted to.


----------



## nyk20z3

200mm Cooler Master Fan Installed -


----------



## Ragnarok05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> The side panel won't fall apart if you cut a hole in it =P. I've already cut a few holes in one of mine. A few people have done side windows too. You can cut the mesh area out with a Dremel without an issue. Or cut a Fan Hole with a Drill + Holesaw. The mesh you're looking for is called Modders Mesh. It's sold at most Modding/Watercooling Resellers. Also some places sell Filter Material that's like thinner Mesh.
> It'll def look nicer with sleeving. If you're interested in learning to do it yourself, there's everything you could possibly wanna learn on the topic already on OCN. Just do a search =)


I would, but I would like the extension the ones Im looking at buying will bring. Gives me a lot more places to route the cables then =D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Looking _better_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try tucking the front cables tighter under the tray, and the front panel headers could slip through the little hole underneath the motherboard in the tray if you really wanted to.


between the mmobo and the tray, or right under the tray?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragnarok05*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest cabling attempt.
> 
> Going to be getting some sleeved cables soon (well, extensions, but either way) so hopefully it'll look a lot nicer.
> 
> Cabling is my main issue with this case, especially with how its visible at the front of the mobo tray.


I suggest routing your GPU power cables from the bottom of the case because of the awkward placement of the connectors on the cards themselves.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragnarok05*
> 
> I would, but I would like the extension the ones Im looking at buying will bring. Gives me a lot more places to route the cables then =D
> between the mmobo and the tray, or right under the tray?


between motherboard and tray


----------



## Ragnarok05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I suggest routing your GPU power cables from the bottom of the case because of the awkward placement of the connectors on the cards themselves.


I need longer ones, I only have them like that cos they're barely long enough as is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> between motherboard and tray


I'm iffy about doing that, cos I don't want to bend the motherboard or anything.


----------



## TonytotheB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> *CLUB UPDATE(s)*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WELCOMING NEW MEMBER(s)*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timex
> kpoeticg
> TonytotheB
> Tamber
> 
> *~T77~*


Thanks. Glad to be here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> 200mm Cooler Master Fan Installed


Is that an intake or exhaust fan, out of curiosity?

I have changed my top Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm to intake and it has seriously reduced my GPU temps


----------



## Tamber

Other then your gpu temps, does a top fan make much of a difference on cpu temps? Or should I rephrase - would it help my cpu temps with my Gemini II?


----------



## Timex

LOL, no it won't fall apart, UNLESS







you try and mount a cooler master 200mm fan like the one I have. This think is with in a hair of riding the handles on the side panel, and like 1 inches from the bottom. I was thinking of getting a mig weld around a round piece of metal, then cut away the hole, and drill the holes to mount it, and also some cool looking face plate (grill)


----------



## Timex

LOL, no it won't fall apart, UNLESS







you try and mount a cooler master 200mm fan like the one I have. This think is with in a hair of riding the handles on the side panel, and like 1 inches from the bottom. I was thinking of getting a mig weld around a round piece of metal, then cut away the hole, and drill the holes to mount it, and also some cool looking face plate


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

how much air does the 2 stock front fans push are they fans what comes with the hyper 212+ ?


----------



## Timex

they are the stock 120 mm. I replaced them and added some led blue fans. My gig is waiting on the os, idk which one to go with, windows 8,7 or something else, not in to the mac thing... The air flow should be good, this is what's in my case now to keep things cool...

1 Cooler Master MegaFlow 200mm Blue LED Computer Case Fan (R4-LUS-07AB-GP) ///
2 Logisys CF120BL 120mm Ball-Bearing Blue LED Case Fan ///
2 of Logisys LT400BL QUAD BLUE 4-LED LIGHT 80mm fans ///
1 Kingston Hyperx Cooling Fan Accessory - Black with 2 led blue fans ///
1 Intel RTS2011LC Liquid-Cooling Kit

PS: about the video card (s) idk yet, thinking about the gigabyte R270x, 280x, maybe, just maybe the 290x


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonytotheB*
> 
> Thanks. Glad to be here
> Is that an intake or exhaust fan, out of curiosity?
> 
> I have changed my top Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm to intake and it has seriously reduced my GPU temps


Intake.

As far as Air Flow it should help some but i did it more for looks then anything else.


----------



## applejack666

a little update;
(you can find more at http://d3516n3r.deviantart.com/ )


----------



## nyk20z3

Thinking about adding 2 of these to the front of the XB for a little more pop + to follow the Cooler Master theme -

I have 2 Noiseblocker PL-2 fans in front now which are fantastic but i like to change things up some times.



http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/cooling/jetflo/jetflo-120.html


----------



## nyk20z3

Pre Ordered 1 of these for a separate Mini-ITX build -

Not a XB but a pretty sweet case.


----------



## nyk20z3

Placed my order for them through Amazon,I will have some details on them the first week of November.


----------



## kpoeticg

Sweet. I like the Stacker. Woulda been sweet if they made a version that woulda worked as a "Pedastal" for the XB to release with the EVO


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Sweet. I like the Stacker. Woulda been sweet if they made a version that woulda worked as a "Pedastal" for the XB to release with the EVO


I was hoping for the same thing lol


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

guys i was doing a repair for a friend yesterday when i came across this awesome HDD CAGE that would look awesome in the
HAF XB  case was a dell optiplex gx620


----------



## kpoeticg

To replace the 2.5 or 5.25?


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> To replace the 2.5 or 5.25?


2.5 im waiting when my airport has another auction im gunna grab one of these cases lol. This was my friends own :/


----------



## kpoeticg

If you're gonna buy a 3.5" HD Cage to replace the 2.5" you might as well get one that holds 3 x 3.5. There's a few 2 x 5.25 -> 3 x 3.5 HD Cages/Coolers like THIS
I've posted a link to a different one a few times in this thread.

Edit: THIS is the other one i've linked to a few times.

If you bought 2 of THESE and modded a cpl spacers into em, you could stack em on top of each other and fit 2 x 3.5's + 4 x 2.5's in that space.

HERE'S a cheap 3x3.5" for $9.99 that looks like it'll fit nicely


----------



## Khaled G

I managed to fit the small HDD cage from an old Thermaltake Armor I have, It's currently laying (empty for now) on it's side replacing the 2.5" cage


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> If you're gonna buy a 3.5" HD Cage to replace the 2.5" you might as well get one that holds 3 x 3.5. There's a few 2 x 5.25 -> 3 x 3.5 HD Cages/Coolers like THIS
> I've posted a link to a different one a few times in this thread.
> 
> Edit: THIS is the other one i've linked to a few times.
> 
> If you bought 2 of THESE and modded a cpl spacers into em, you could stack em on top of each other and fit 2 x 3.5's + 4 x 2.5's in that space.
> 
> HERE'S a cheap 3x3.5" for $9.99 that looks like it'll fit nicely


HMM thanks when i have the money ill think abt it but for now thats gunna cost me abt $150


----------



## kpoeticg

The first link i posted is iStorm7 - 2 to 3 Heat Terminator Bay $29.99
The 2nd link i posted is Evercool ARMOR Hard Drive Cooling Box for 5.25" Drive Bay $19.99
The third option would be a little expensive but i just mentioned it cuz you could put 2 x 3.5 + 4 x 2.5
The last option is the simplest and least expensive $9.99, I couldn't find anything except the model number Performance-Pc's has listed "PPC-H311"
That's the one I'd go with though

I know you don't live in the U.S. But i know you can find a 2 x 5.25 -> 3 x 3.5 somewhere that's accessible to you. I was just pointing out that at that one site i found four quick solutions.
I just always look at the HAF XB like every mm is precious LOL. So I hate to see you "BUY" a cage that holds 2 x 3.5" drives, when you coulda got one that holds 3 and fits in the same area for the same or less money....

Anytime i give you a link, i already know that you wouldn't be ordering it from there. I'm just showing you what's available. Like Evercool isn't some Performance-Pcs exclusive Brand. Just search around...

You could also do something like Vaporizer did here...


Or like dgeorge1617 did here


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

i had made this for the while ...   but im looking into a very cheap alternative .... im getting a few peices of 90deg. aluminum angles ill see what i can come up with


----------



## kpoeticg

I completely forgot that you did that. I liked it when you first posted it. You know you could just place that where the 2.5 cage is, then however much space is left on top of it, you can cut the 2.5 cage and put it on top. So you'll have the 2 x 3.5's and 1 or 2 2.5's. That's simlar to what Dgeorge did.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> The first link i posted is iStorm7 - 2 to 3 Heat Terminator Bay $29.99
> The 2nd link i posted is Evercool ARMOR Hard Drive Cooling Box for 5.25" Drive Bay $19.99
> The third option would be a little expensive but i just mentioned it cuz you could put 2 x 3.5 + 4 x 2.5
> The last option is the simplest and least expensive $9.99, I couldn't find anything except the model number Performance-Pc's has listed "PPC-H311"
> That's the one I'd go with though
> 
> I know you don't live in the U.S. But i know you can find a 2 x 5.25 -> 3 x 3.5 somewhere that's accessible to you. I was just pointing out that at that one site i found four quick solutions.
> I just always look at the HAF XB like every mm is precious LOL. So I hate to see you "BUY" a cage that holds 2 x 3.5" drives, when you coulda got one that holds 3 and fits in the same area for the same or less money....
> 
> Anytime i give you a link, i already know that you wouldn't be ordering it from there. I'm just showing you what's available. Like Evercool isn't some Performance-Pcs exclusive Brand. Just search around...
> 
> You could also do something like Vaporizer did here...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or like dgeorge1617 did here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I second the Evercool ARMOR box. I've got one in my XB, it works like a charm, keeps the drives cool and has space for 3 3.5" drives. Makes things much easier to work with and matches the general design of the XB with the mesh and everything.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

the Evercool ARMOR box the hdds are really closely packed how is the cooling ??


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> the Evercool ARMOR box the hdds are really closely packed how is the cooling ??


My 2 2TB drives stay around 30C most of the time with the occasional jump to 35C if they are running full-bore and the room is warm.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

ill will look into it im still waiting for my XB to arrive it's bin one week so far (-__-)


----------



## Timex

Dang I, I need to get the phone and upload this, I have one of then in the cabinet with all my other computer stuff, it also come out of a dell computer I had a few years ago. Question, where would you put it? with out it looking so out of place, even if you painted it black, or what ever.


----------



## Timex

Well I did it, I have drilled in to one of the side panels, and mod the 200mm cooler master fan, I got it mounted on the inside of the left panel, between the panel, and the cross member metal. yet, now I will be ordering one of these to cover the fan on the out side of the case, I will be going with 2 cooler master 200 mm fans (blue led) in a push pull type of set up...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261306901970

PS: can't find any cool looking grills, the wire crap is a joke...


----------



## Timex

Oh, and see through plastic on the top panel


----------



## kpoeticg

I bought speaker grills to use on my Mod when i was gonna mount a 280 up front. I'm not gonna use em anymore though. Maybe another build


----------



## Ragnarok05

Im curious to know, is there anyway to lock the HDD trays so they cant be yanked when the PC is on?


----------



## kpoeticg

I don't know any way to add a lock to the trays that come with it. You could remove the doors off the trays and add a bezel to the front panel. Or you could put something like this in one of your 5.25 bays and use the 3.5 bays for something else


----------



## Ragnarok05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I don't know any way to add a lock to the trays that come with it. You could remove the doors off the trays and add a bezel to the front panel. Or you could put something like this in one of your 5.25 bays and use the 3.5 bays for something else


I'm assuming removing the HDD whilst he computer is on is not a desireable thing to happen.


----------



## kpoeticg

Well that's the purpose of Hot-Swapping. If you plug em into the X-Dock that comes with the XB you can hotswap em. You could also probly screw the trays into the cage if you needed to, didn't think of that before for some reason. As long as you install the OS HD somewhere else, it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Ragnarok05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Well that's the purpose of Hot-Swapping. If you plug em into the X-Dock that comes with the XB you can hotswap em. You could also probly screw the trays into the cage if you needed to, didn't think of that before for some reason. As long as you install the OS HD somewhere else, it shouldn't be a problem


Whats a risk of removing the OS HD while on? Besides corrupting the entire thing.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragnarok05*
> 
> Whats a risk of removing the OS HD while on? Besides corrupting the entire thing.


That should never happen lol

Only way is if a Baby walks up and pulls it out,odds of corrupting the OS are slim to none anyway.


----------



## nyk20z3

LOL i can be impatient some times -

Alphacool ST30 240 is estimated to be available in about 2 weeks or so nationwide but some times i hate sitting here waiting.I currently have a ST30 120 set up and ready to go and the Alphacool XT45 was a hair to wide with the Lighting PCB poking its chest out.

I can wait for the ST30 240 or get instant gratification right now by going this route and use my Alphacool rads in a future build -

Swiftech Extreme 120 & 240 rads which would complete a full Swiftech loop since i am using a MCP35X and Swiftech HydrX Coolant -


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah i'm deciding between waiting for an ST30 240 or getting a EX240 MP with one set of GT AP-00's on it. Where did you hear that about the 2 weeks?


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah i'm deciding between waiting for an ST30 240 or getting a EX240 MP with one set of GT AP-00's on it. Where did you hear that about the 2 weeks?


Both frozen and PPC's.

I placed my order for both Swiftech rads and they shipped out like an hour later from PPC's lol i just couldn't wait.

I had some EX series rads in the past and they performed well but i would also give there AX series a look.


----------



## kpoeticg

EXCELLENT!!!!! Thanks for that. I'm just gonna order the rest of my stuff and wait on the ST30 then. I was kinda giving up on the search


----------



## nyk20z3

Few more parts came in today -

Just waiting on the Swiftech rads and EK Lighting Water Block.


----------



## nyk20z3

45 Degree fittings on and i changed the LED block to green.


----------



## kpoeticg




----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


oh, nice gift card! And can't wait for the pics of that board!









Nobody ever gave me a gift like that


----------



## kpoeticg

Gift Card = RIVE Refunded - 15% Restocking Fee


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

lol with out that gift card that borard would cost me 4500 in total lol


----------



## kpoeticg

I also got the 2 year accidental replacement warranty for $90 bux. It just probly won't be processed til they ship the board. Seems like a smart move when you're watercooling and modding

How would it cost you that much? I know shipping's expensive for you, but no way it's that much. Is there some crazy import tax or something?


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

500 us * 6.5 =TT3500 +shipping+insurance +duty+vat so that abt sums it up yea i know it sucks for me


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

soo bud you gunna boot it up in the XB ??


----------



## kpoeticg

Why x6.5? Oooooh that's your currency conversion. I get it. Sorry brotha

What's the title for my rig say in my sig? =P


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

my xb just arrived in porte lucie miami so by next week i should get it home here


----------



## Degree

Hey guys, I currently have a NZXT Switch 810 and I'm planning on moving to a smaller case because this case is too big for me and it'll be easier to go ahead and transition to a smaller case so I can move it easier around when I need to when I decide to move my PC somewhere new.

How hard do you guys think it'd be to transition to this case?
I have my specs in my signature so you can look there and tell me what you think!

This case looks nice!


----------



## kpoeticg

I don't see anything in your sig that would be problematic at all.


----------



## Justified

Just built an entirely new build in mine!

CM HAF XD
INTEL i7-4770-K
ASUS SABERTOOTH TUF z87
EVGA GTX 780 SC 3GB
SEASONIC X1250 FULL MODULAR
ADATA 256GB SSD
SEAGATE BARRACUDA 2TB HDD
PIONEER BLURAY 15x
NZXT MULTIMEDIA READER +2 USB3
WINDOWS 7 HOME 64-BIT
-
Case adds:
200mm custom fan for top vent.
LED Tape, Gold.
160mm custom fan for back vent.
Changed red led power light to yellow.
Changed drive led to yellow.

Love the case, the 2x160mm fans in front vent are very loud but I just turned them down via mobo. Will end up replacing those fans with a Kraken x60 once this new build has a few weeks to break in. Will then at that point install second gtx 780 for sli and a gtx 680 for physx. Plus oc cpu to hopefully 4.8


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I don't see anything in your sig that would be problematic at all.


Alright thanks!


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> Just built an entirely new build in mine!
> 
> CM HAF XD
> INTEL i7-4770-K
> ASUS SABERTOOTH TUF z87
> EVGA GTX 780 SC 3GB
> SEASONIC X1250 FULL MODULAR
> ADATA 256GB SSD
> SEAGATE BARRACUDA 2TB HDD
> PIONEER BLURAY 15x
> NZXT MULTIMEDIA READER +2 USB3
> WINDOWS 7 HOME 64-BIT
> -
> Case adds:
> 200mm custom fan for top vent.
> LED Tape, Gold.
> 160mm custom fan for back vent.
> Changed red led power light to yellow.
> Changed drive led to yellow.
> 
> Love the case, the 2x160mm fans in front vent are very loud but I just turned them down via mobo. Will end up replacing those fans with a Kraken x60 once this new build has a few weeks to break in. Will then at that point install second gtx 780 for sli and a gtx 680 for physx. Plus oc cpu to hopefully 4.8


----------



## Justified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*


True enough lol... post pics asap.


----------



## IBM29

Greetings HAF-XB owners,

I've been lurking for a while and enjoying the infinite variety of mods to the XB. I've read with interest the various solutions to installing additional 3.5" drives. I just retired an HP N40L Microserver and had 4 WD-RE4 Enterprise drives without a home. To fit them in the XB only required an additional 4 holes in the chassis. The only downside is that if any drive other than the one closest to the front needs to be removed, the preceding drives also need to come out...


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

HOLY WOW bruh whats ur temps on thoes drives ?


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> HOLY WOW bruh whats ur temps on thoes drives ?


I'd imagine they were made to withstand some abuse being enterprise class...

WARP 9 ENGAGE!...Sorry wrong enterprise.


----------



## boxwunder13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Hey guys, I currently have a NZXT Switch 810 and I'm planning on moving to a smaller case because this case is too big for me and it'll be easier to go ahead and transition to a smaller case so I can move it easier around when I need to when I decide to move my PC somewhere new.
> 
> How hard do you guys think it'd be to transition to this case?
> I have my specs in my signature so you can look there and tell me what you think!
> 
> This case looks nice!


You will be able to fit all of that, except, I am not sure about the H100. Just google some pics of the case with a H100 in it and you will find your answer. I LOVE my XB and I would recommend this case to anyone looking for something a bit more compact, easy to transport, and not your normal case shape. Also, the full ATX compatibility is extra-clutchtastic.


----------



## kpoeticg

The h100's like 25mm thick =P. It fits easily in the XB. Even if he had like a 7990, he could fit the h100 between the chassis and front panel with one set of fans on the inside. But he'll be able to use the h100 with push/pull. Are u thinking of the h110?


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBM29*
> 
> Greetings HAF-XB owners,
> 
> I've been lurking for a while and enjoying the infinite variety of mods to the XB. I've read with interest the various solutions to installing additional 3.5" drives. I just retired an HP N40L Microserver and had 4 WD-RE4 Enterprise drives without a home. To fit them in the XB only required an additional 4 holes in the chassis. The only downside is that if any drive other than the one closest to the front needs to be removed, the preceding drives also need to come out...


guys is it safe to orientate HDD's like that ?? will bearings wear faster ??


----------



## kpoeticg

You mean sideways? As long as you don't move a HD while it's reading/writing, i'm pretty sure it doesn't matter how it's mounted


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boxwunder13*
> 
> You will be able to fit all of that, except, I am not sure about the H100. Just google some pics of the case with a H100 in it and you will find your answer. I LOVE my XB and I would recommend this case to anyone looking for something a bit more compact, easy to transport, and not your normal case shape. Also, the full ATX compatibility is extra-clutchtastic.


H100 fits fine, the rad is 27mm (I think so at the least you can run on push only with flagship GPUs. I think any 11 inch card will run push pull also.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> guys is it safe to orientate HDD's like that ?? will bearings wear faster ??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> You mean sideways? As long as you don't move a HD while it's reading/writing, i'm pretty sure it doesn't matter how it's mounted


You find that some OEM PCs have drive cages mounted in this way, it does not reduce the life of the drive.


----------



## IBM29

Quote:


> You find that some OEM PCs have drive cages mounted in this way, it does not reduce the life of the drive.


The HP N40L that the drives came from had the same vertical drive bay orientation. There seems to be adequate air circulation from the side panel and the oval inlets on the chassis bottom just in front of the drives. There is a pair of 80mm PWM fans behind the drives, twin 140mm PWM up front and a 120mm PWM rear. I don't have access to drive temperatures from the S.M.A.R.T status as everything except the OS drive is configured as RAID.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBM29*
> 
> The HP N40L that the drives came from had the same vertical drive bay orientation. There seems to be adequate air circulation from the side panel and the oval inlets on the chassis bottom just in front of the drives. There is a pair of 80mm PWM fans behind the drives, twin 140mm PWM up front and a 120mm PWM rear. I don't have access to drive temperatures from the S.M.A.R.T status as everything except the OS drive is configured as RAID.


I am highly doubtful you will encounter any heat or bearing issues from the orientation and placement of the drives


----------



## CharFlo88

I put in a new fan controller (Lamptron FC6 changed to red) and new red led cougar fans to match my red and black Republic of Gamers theme. These fans are even quieter than the other two cougar fans I had in. Also added my other GPU for my Crossfire setup. Not sure if I posted that yet, but here it is. Just waiting for the ROG keyboard to come out soon.


----------



## Justified

Question, will the Kraken x60 fit in the front fan area?


----------



## Justified

Also, here are all my parts pre build. I will take pics once I complete cable management. The ssd is not shown as it was in my other pc at the time.


----------



## CharFlo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> Question, will the Kraken x60 fit in the front fan area?


yes, it will fit


----------



## boxwunder13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> The h100's like 25mm thick =P. It fits easily in the XB. Even if he had like a 7990, he could fit the h100 between the chassis and front panel with one set of fans on the inside. But he'll be able to use the h100 with push/pull. Are u thinking of the h110?


I figured it would fit, but I did not have the time to do any research and I did not want to say yes it would and then be wrong. Thanks for answering that part of the question though. Cheers.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> Question, will the Kraken x60 fit in the front fan area?


Yup, just as long as your graphics card isn't a foot long.


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I just realized I don't think I've actually been on the list this whole time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "submission" post is #3352, if that's necessary.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragnarok05*
> 
> Well then, Pls add me to the club =D


*Welcome to the XB Case club!* your name/ case pic has been added to the OP!









~T77~


----------



## Justified

So here is my assembled build. Hope I make the cut!


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

ohh nice !


----------



## wthenshaw

Finally getting my Gigabyte Radeon HD7950 on Tuesday wooo! Pics once installed









Also got a new headset today, Like what I see so far not had chance to fully test out yet. Anyone else got any experience with the Asus ROG Vulcan ANC?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> So here is my assembled build. Hope I make the cut!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Just 2 points: Did you forgot to do the gpu cables? And, change the cpu cooler asap!


----------



## kpoeticg

It looks like he bought a 24 Pin extension maybe...


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> It looks like he bought a 24 Pin extension maybe...


and the eps too


----------



## CharFlo88

Hey guys so I have the Seidon 240 cpu cooler mounted to the front of my case. With the XB, is it best to configure the front fans to bring air INTO the case or have the fans pull air OUT of the case through the radiator? And im talking about the front fans under the front panel. I posted a picture to avoid confusion. Its the red fans.

Another thought also... is it best to use the back of the case for exhaust, or can the front be used as one large exhaust?

thanks!


----------



## Tamber

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharFlo88*
> 
> Hey guys so I have the Seidon 240 cpu cooler mounted to the front of my case. With the XB, is it best to configure the front fans to bring air INTO the case or have the fans pull air OUT of the case through the radiator? And im talking about the front fans under the front panel. I posted a picture to avoid confusion. Its the red fans.
> 
> Another thought also... is it best to use the back of the case for exhaust, or can the front be used as one large exhaust?
> 
> thanks!






I would think intake and exhaust out the rear.
I'm thinking of getting the= Seidon 240 as well, how do you like it? Are you overclocked? temps?


----------



## Justified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just 2 points: Did you forgot to do the gpu cables? And, change the cpu cooler asap!


You got it, just bought the extension cables for the mobo, cpu and gpu but as it turned out, the two 8 pins I bought for the gpu were not the right ones... I will change those asap.

I have yet to ever overclock anything so I the stock cooler remains at the moment. I have plans on buying the kraken x60 in a week or two so that should do the job I hope.

I will definitely need advice and a possible tutorial on oc'ing and running a bunchmark. My 780 came with a benchmark program and I ran it but I have no idea what is a good score lol
36.3 min
117.9 max
74.4 avg.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> It looks like he bought a 24 Pin extension maybe...


----------



## CharFlo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamber*
> 
> 
> I would think intake and exhaust out the rear.
> I'm thinking of getting the= Seidon 240 as well, how do you like it? Are you overclocked? temps?


let me tell you man this rad is awesome! ive had it since i built the computer and it keeps my temps super super low. im running at 4.7ghz.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharFlo88*
> 
> Hey guys so I have the Seidon 240 cpu cooler mounted to the front of my case. With the XB, is it best to configure the front fans to bring air INTO the case or have the fans pull air OUT of the case through the radiator? And im talking about the front fans under the front panel. I posted a picture to avoid confusion. Its the red fans.
> 
> Another thought also... is it best to use the back of the case for exhaust, or can the front be used as one large exhaust?
> 
> thanks!


The HAF XB's designed for front -> back airflow. So it's best to intake in the front and exhaust out the back. Also, if you only have one rad, it's definitely best to use it as an intake to keep it cool

Coolermasters next AIO is gonna be the Swiftech H220. I forget what they named it but it should be out soon. That'll definitely be worth grabbin


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

any one here ,when they first got their XB thought of doing this paint design to the case, it's a block after all .If i could find mine-craft vinyl I would attempt it . I know you might get recognize by the mojang lol team.


----------



## Justified

That's awesome ^^ lol...

Side question... now that I know the kraken x60 will fit I have looked into buying one. Is it a typo when the details list "can house 4x140mm fans"? I only see 2 side by side? Like, are they doubled up so it's 2x2??


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> That's awesome ^^ lol...
> 
> Side question... now that I know the kraken x60 will fit I have looked into buying one. Is it a typo when the details list "can house 4x140mm fans"? I only see 2 side by side? Like, are they doubled up so it's 2x2??


two on either side of the radiator.


----------



## Justified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> two on either side of the radiator.


Ohhh ok. Makes sense now. Thanx a lot. Now to hunt some back/blue fans!

So with pictures posted, how does one apply to be in the HAF XB Club with the rest of these cool kids?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> Ohhh ok. Makes sense now. Thanx a lot. Now to hunt some back/blue fans!
> 
> So with pictures posted, how does one apply to be in the HAF XB Club with the rest of these cool kids?


Once you upload images of your rig with "add me to the club" you just have to wait for OP to show up every once in a while and add you.

It's a bit of a shame OP isn't as active as he used to be.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> Ohhh ok. Makes sense now. Thanx a lot. Now to hunt some back/blue fans!
> 
> So with pictures posted, how does one apply to be in the HAF XB Club with the rest of these cool kids?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you upload images of your rig with "add me to the club" you just have to wait for OP to show up every once in a while and add you.
> 
> It's a bit of a shame OP isn't as active as he used to be.
Click to expand...

Well, he keeps the club managed (adding new members to the OP and whatnot), so I'm satisfied. It's much better than the 912, 922, 932, and HAF X club, for example.


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Once you upload images of your rig with "add me to the club" you just have to wait for OP to show up every once in a while and add you.
> 
> It's a bit of a shame OP isn't as active as he used to be.


Like This ?


Spoiler: Post 2975



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> Add me to the club !
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: The front fans are too loud, gonna replace tomorrow.
> 
> Better pics coming soon.








Spoiler: Moar Recent Pics




At the retailer:

Right now:


----------



## kpoeticg

Send him a PM with that info, and he'll add you when he's around. That's what it says on the front page.


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Send him a PM with that info, and he'll add you when he's around. That's what it says on the front page.


Done ...


----------



## wthenshaw

I guess PM would be a quicker way to ensure you're added to the club


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Send him a PM with that info, and he'll add you when he's around. That's what it says on the front page.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I guess PM would be a quicker way to ensure you're added to the club


Yes, correct. PM'ing me with the post # (or link) to your XB pic will be the most efficient way to be added to the club.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Send him a PM with that info, and he'll add you when he's around. That's what it says on the front page.
> 
> 
> 
> Done ...
Click to expand...

Welcome to the XB Case Clubhouse _Khaled G_









Your name/ pic has been added to the members list! Thanks for sharing









~T77~


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> So here is my assembled build. Hope I make the cut!


Wow!! That is one really clean XB







I have added that first pic to your name in the Members list.


----------



## Majentrix

Finally got it under water, the dual chamber design of it can be awkward to install tubing in, but once it's in it looks great.


----------



## CharFlo88

ADD ME TO THE CLUB!!!


----------



## nyk20z3

Swiftech rads and Jet Flow fans are in -

These fans are crazy loud but the airflow is insane.I dont think i will be using them as rad fans because every time i step the voltage down the LED's dim and that defeats the purpose of the fan(Good air flow and the LED feature)The overall construction is of high quality though so if your looking for a quality fan with crazy air flow well here ya go lol.

The quality on the Swiftech rads is not on par with the Alphacool rads originally going in to this loop but they will get the job done.


----------



## Justified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> Wow!! That is one really clean XB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have added that first pic to your name in the Members list.


Thanx! Haven't done any modding yet... budget... going blue though, maybe uv.

Stupid question... where is this members list and how do I know I'm on it??


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> Thanx! Haven't done any modding yet... budget... going blue though, maybe uv.
> 
> Stupid question... where is this members list and how do I know I'm on it??


Members list is on page 1 in OP...should be a list there


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Swiftech rads and Jet Flow fans are in -
> 
> These fans are crazy loud but the airflow is insane.I dont think i will be using them as rad fans because every time i step the voltage down the LED's dim and that defeats the purpose of the fan(Good air flow and the LED feature)The overall construction is of high quality though so if your looking for a quality fan with crazy air flow well here ya go lol.
> 
> The quality on the Swiftech rads is not on par with the Alphacool rads originally going in to this loop but they will get the job done.


NICE, i cant wait to go water cooled its gunna cost me in the $1000+ range for the most simplest set up .COOL Rads


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Swiftech rads and Jet Flow fans are in -
> 
> These fans are crazy loud but the airflow is insane.I dont think i will be using them as rad fans because every time i step the voltage down the LED's dim
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> and that defeats the purpose of the fan(Good air flow and the LED feature)The overall construction is of high quality though so if your looking for a quality fan with crazy air flow well here ya go lol.
> 
> The quality on the Swiftech rads is not on par with the Alphacool rads originally going in to this loop but they will get the job done.


LOL, I'm glad PerformancePCs only had the non-LED's in stock. I just grabbed one to run push/pull with a GT AP-00 on my rear UT60 120. I decided to just order it and install my own LED's. Also, in case you didn't know, they're also PWM, so you could get around the LED's dimming by running them on PWM (or it should fix it at least unless they meant for it to do that)


----------



## Justified

Do we have any sweet sites for modding our XB's? I would like to go blue uv and find nice cables and such. Maybe even a case mod or two, like new panels?

Thanx,
Justified.


----------



## Justified

Do we have any sweet sites for modding our XB's? I would like to go blue uv and find nice cables and such. Maybe even a case mod or two, like new panels?

Thanx,
Justified.


----------



## kpoeticg

You can find alot of stuff on Performance-PCs, FrozenCPU, MNPCTech, and Amazon. I don't know anywhere that sells custom XB parts. The CM-Store sells all the panels and alot of the parts separately though in case you wanna mod one but are worried about ruining it. OCN and similar forums are the best place to read build logs if you need ideas

As far as cables, you can either order extensions from one of the sites i mentioned, or make your own and sleeve em. The best places to get Sleeve and Sleeving Supplies are Lutro-Customs (USA), MDPC (Germany), and Dazmode (Canada)
That's my opinion anyway.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> You can find alot of stuff on Performance-PCs, FrozenCPU, MNPCTech, and Amazon. I don't know anywhere that sells custom XB parts. The CM-Store sells all the panels and alot of the parts separately though in case you wanna mod one but are worried about ruining it. OCN and similar forums are the best place to read build logs if you need ideas
> 
> As far as cables, you can either order extensions from one of the sites i mentioned, or make your own and sleeve em. The best places to get Sleeve and Sleeving Supplies are Lutro-Customs (USA), MDPC (Germany), and Dazmode (Canada)
> That's my opinion anyway.


I second this and will add: if you want paracord try paracordplanet. They have tones of 550 paracord and numerous colors.I bought about 200 ft for $20 Lutro makes some good coreless paracord which makes sleeving a heck of a lot easier.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> LOL, I'm glad PerformancePCs only had the non-LED's in stock. I just grabbed one to run push/pull with a GT AP-00 on my rear UT60 120. I decided to just order it and install my own LED's. Also, in case you didn't know, they're also PWM, so you could get around the LED's dimming by running them on PWM (or it should fix it at least unless they meant for it to do that)


I will have the MCP35X feeding off the main PWM header on the mobo.I am just going to stick to my Noise Blocker PL-2 which are blacked out all around and at 1400rpm should provide good performance.


----------



## nyk20z3

Bitspower UV Green Rad Grills and custom Blue 6/32 Screws -

Will cover the fan less side of the rad on the interior of the case.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> I second this and will add: if you want paracord try paracordplanet. They have tones of 550 paracord and numerous colors.I bought about 200 ft for $20 Lutro makes some good coreless paracord which makes sleeving a heck of a lot easier.


Yeah, i spent a cpl hundred bux on Coreless Paracord at Lutro's site a cpl months ago. I bought alot extra for practicing. But after planning out my mod and reading through build logs, i'm gonna spend that same amount on PET now. I'm probly gonna get some Telios. The Coreless Paracord looks great, but it still doesn't have that awe appeal that MDPC/Telios/Darkside has.


----------



## nyk20z3

Even with a 35mm rad i still have virtually no space with the Lighting installed lol


----------



## nyk20z3

Starting not to like the space constraints i have in the XB and Ive been looking at a Corsair Air 540.

That way i can still Utilize the Alphacool rads i have and most likely add another 240 rad to the mix.I will let you guys know what i decide on but at the end of the day i would like to stay loyal to the XB.


----------



## CharFlo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Starting not to like the space constraints i have in the XB and Ive been looking at a Corsair Air 540.
> 
> That way i can still Utilize the Alphacool rads i have and most likely add another 240 rad to the mix.I will let you guys know what i decide on but at the end of the day i would like to stay loyal to the XB.


this is all i saw in my head after i read that...


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Even with a 35mm rad i still have virtually no space with the Lighting installed lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Why don't you get the 30mm thick Alphacool ST30 or HWL Black Ice GT Stealth?


----------



## wthenshaw

Got my new card, Gigabyte Radeon HD7950 and also the flush psu mounting bracket from Ramsey.

Loving my new headset too, so comfortable after a full day gaming.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Why don't you get the 30mm thick Alphacool ST30 or HWL Black Ice GT Stealth?


I was originally going with the ST30 but they are on back order every where for weeks.

We will see i think i am just in the mood again to go back to the continental style mid tower type of case.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Autobots i have recieved the "Cube" will post picts later.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Got my new card, Gigabyte Radeon HD7950 and also the flush psu mounting bracket from Ramsey.
> 
> Loving my new headset too, so comfortable after a full day gaming.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome! nice upgrades ^^

I see you used "blank" screws, some are missing and a blank / chrome thumb screw.. :S Didn't the bracket include that? Also, if you are gonna use thumbscrews, why not use the original black ones that came with the case?
Thumb screws would somewhat defeat the purpose of a flat bracket, wouldn't it?









How is the headset? Im planing on getting me a pair, but don't know what to get.. yours looks comfortable!


----------



## Justified

So reseaeching coolers and found this... opinions???

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=25519&cPath=45#myshopping&utm_source=myshopping&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=System+Cooling&utm_term=XSPC+RayStorm+D5+Photon+AX240+Water+Cooling+Kit


----------



## kpoeticg

Solid starter kit
Somebody just posted pics of their XB with one of those kits like 2 days ago i think. I know i saw it in the Water Cooling Club thread. I think he posted it in here too


----------



## nyk20z3

Ordered the Corsair Air 540.

I wont transfer everything over for a few weeks so i will continue to enjoy the XB until then and prob keep it anyway for another build.


----------



## kpoeticg

Good luck with the 540. I understand the urge to switch. The Air 540 released like a week or 2 after i received my XB. I thought about switching and installing handles. Instead i decided to go this route...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharFlo88*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> this is all i saw in my head after i read that...


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Awesome! nice upgrades ^^
> 
> I see you used "blank" screws, some are missing and a blank / chrome thumb screw.. :S Didn't the bracket include that? Also, if you are gonna use thumbscrews, why not use the original black ones that came with the case?
> Thumb screws would somewhat defeat the purpose of a flat bracket, wouldn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the headset? Im planing on getting me a pair, but don't know what to get.. yours looks comfortable!


Ramsey who used to frequent this club made these for a few people, so no screws were supplied. Also I had the other bracket off for some time and can't locate the screws now...







no one can see it though so not bothered. Was more interested in trying out the 7950 on BF4 than finding black screws.

The headset! Ah! I gamed from 9am through till 11pm with only toilet and food breaks and these were comfortable throughout the entire time. The only minor fault I could pick with this wonderful headset is it is a *little* heavier than others and you may experience neck fatigue, however I could mistaken that from being normal from staring at a screen from that length of time..

Passive sound cancelling works excellent, the active sound cancelling I don't use as it feels like I'm in a vacuum and my room is silent anyway. Sound and build quality are exceptional, mic quality (has been reported to me) is good, and doesn't alienate your voice like other headsets.

Overall great set, well recommended!

In other news my old psu and HIS HD6850 went to their new home today, I sold them to my friend for a bargain price just so I could get him into gaming with me more.

Fitted into an i3 based oem machine, packed in a bit but temps are okay with the Arctic cooler. Auto settings on BF3 set everything to high at 50+ frames.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Ordered the Corsair Air 540.
> 
> I wont transfer everything over for a few weeks so i will continue to enjoy the XB until then and prob keep it anyway for another build.


the 540 was on my list too, but the M8 won eventually


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

HEY guys my XB came today .I'm not opening/transferring parts it untill i get my FANS/ leds and my 5.25 card reader bay here is one picture for proof . Glad to join the club







''ADD ME ''


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> Wow!! That is one really clean XB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have added that first pic to your name in the Members list.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx! Haven't done any modding yet... budget... going blue though, maybe uv.
> 
> Stupid question... where is this members list and how do I know I'm on it??
Click to expand...

Scroll about half way down the OP, you will be in the linked section of the list.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> no one can see it though so not bothered. Was more interested in trying out the 7950 on BF4 than finding black screws.


Of-course









Headset review: Cheers.. now Im REALLY interested in it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> HEY guys my XB came today .I'm not opening/transferring parts it untill i get my FANS/ leds and my 5.25 card reader bay here is one picture for proof .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ''ADD ME ''


Nice.. Welcome to the club ^^

Edit:
Lol.. just ordered the headset.. the "pro" version was on sale, so got that one instead







sounds like an awesome headset for the money ^^


----------



## ian209

Pretty rough paint job with some krylon, and still contemplating on lighting. But here's my rig nonetheless:


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

i like that rough look that case looks like it can snipe some one


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ian209*
> 
> Pretty rough paint job with some krylon, and still contemplating on lighting. But here's my rig nonetheless:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










wow


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ian209*
> 
> Pretty rough paint job with some krylon, and still contemplating on lighting. But here's my rig nonetheless:


Paint jobs nice however the interior is out of place, difference coloured Leds and tubing is a no go.


----------



## TLSheff

I got an XB last weekend, haven't gotten pics because I am waiting til I get the Seidon 240 cooler to snap shots... so I am not added yet.

But I was browsing and noticed that Amazon and Newegg both show the XB EVO available for sale. *When did it release?* I feel bad, jumped the gun and may have missed out on the revisions... but I still love mine all the same.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> I got an XB last weekend, haven't gotten pics because I am waiting til I get the Seidon 240 cooler to snap shots... so I am not added yet.
> 
> But I was browsing and noticed that Amazon and Newegg both show the XB EVO available for sale. *When did it release?* I feel bad, jumped the gun and may have missed out on the revisions... but I still love mine all the same.


But not in stock...







it hasn't been released yet, that I know of.

Edit: interesting, Newegg are in stock. CM must have kept quiet on the release!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Maybe it's an American only upgrade cause I can't find it on the European (both .eu & .nl) and Japanese Cooler Master sites.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> I got an XB last weekend, haven't gotten pics because I am waiting til I get the Seidon 240 cooler to snap shots... so I am not added yet.
> 
> But I was browsing and noticed that Amazon and Newegg both show the XB EVO available for sale. *When did it release?* I feel bad, jumped the gun and may have missed out on the revisions... but I still love mine all the same.


DUDE i was on the same boat like you .I wanted to wait for the evo. Then i think to my self what the damn difference besides some jacks are facing a different direction and their will be a 3.5 x2 cage instead of the 2.5 x4 cage. Another reason i said to my self why would i want to remove the xdock cage and the 5.25 drive bays .. I am happy with my XB i got it Wed and i'm doin like you. I still have not opened it as yet. Can' wait tho!!!


----------



## rlzla

hi there, im new to the forum but have been building high end rigs for around 10 years, mainly around lian li and corsair cases and it amazes me that i have never looked at the coolermaster haf xb case. untill last week, when i won one of these little cases in a joblot on ebay. at first i was just going to sell the case on as i bought the auction for other parts, but after recieving the case and having a look around it i was very impressed and have decided to put my other builds on hold and build a rig around this case. i am shocked at the high quality and features this case has and fell in love with it, and then found this owners club and was even more impressed with some of the builds people have done with this case, so decided to sign up and post my own build to see what people think and get ideas for my own build. as i have already put a ton of £££ in a current i7 build i will be using some new and some used parts but keep it as high quality as i can without spending to much, the parts i have and will be using so far are a asus sabertooth 990fx as i already had the board lying around so ill be going down the amd path with either a fx 8350 or fx 6300 cpu, i currently have 8gig of corsair dominator ram and will be placing a order for another 8 gig today, i also plan on going with water cooling and have decided on the xspc raystorm 240 kit which i will picking up a new one later today, i also added a new ek xt 120mm rad to aid the water cooling. for graphics im thinking of using 2 msi gtx 560 ti graphics cards in sli as i already had these from a previous build but are still decent cards and are factory overclocked. the only real thing i havnt decided on is the psu and ssd drive i plan on using im still shopping around for those. anyway i will post pictures along the way and hope to have most of it put together with in the week, im starting of with some simple case mods by removing the mesh top and installing a window as well as modding the 2.5 hdd cage to fit 3.5 drives as i already have lots of those lying around. i also removed the hotswap board from the case as i wont need it. today im hoping on mounting the radiators and tubing and case fan to work out how much room i have in the case to play with, heres what the case looks like now.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rlzla*
> 
> hi there, im new to the forum but have been building high end rigs for around 10 years, mainly around lian li and corsair cases and it amazes me that i have never looked at the coolermaster haf xb case. untill last week, when i won one of these little cases in a joblot on ebay. at first i was just going to sell the case on as i bought the auction for other parts, but after recieving the case and having a look around it i was very impressed and have decided to put my other builds on hold and build a rig around this case. i am shocked at the high quality and features this case has and fell in love with it, and then found this owners club and was even more impressed with some of the builds people have done with this case, so decided to sign up and post my own build to see what people think and get ideas for my own build. as i have already put a ton of £££ in a current i7 build i will be using some new and some used parts but keep it as high quality as i can without spending to much, the parts i have and will be using so far are a asus sabertooth 990fx as i already had the board lying around so ill be going down the amd path with either a fx 8350 or fx 6300 cpu, i currently have 8gig of corsair dominator ram and will be placing a order for another 8 gig today, i also plan on going with water cooling and have decided on the xspc raystorm 240 kit which i will picking up a new one later today, i also added a new ek xt 120mm rad to aid the water cooling. for graphics im thinking of using 2 msi gtx 560 ti graphics cards in sli as i already had these from a previous build but are still decent cards and are factory overclocked. the only real thing i havnt decided on is the psu and ssd drive i plan on using im still shopping around for those. anyway i will post pictures along the way and hope to have most of it put together with in the week, im starting of with some simple case mods by removing the mesh top and installing a window as well as modding the 2.5 hdd cage to fit 3.5 drives as i already have lots of those lying around. i also removed the hotswap board from the case as i wont need it. today im hoping on mounting the radiators and tubing and case fan to work out how much room i have in the case to play with, heres what the case looks like now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to OCN


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rlzla*
> 
> hi there, im new to the forum but have been building high end rigs for around 10 years, mainly around lian li and corsair cases and it amazes me that i have never looked at the coolermaster haf xb case. untill last week, when i won one of these little cases in a joblot on ebay. at first i was just going to sell the case on as i bought the auction for other parts, but after recieving the case and having a look around it i was very impressed and have decided to put my other builds on hold and build a rig around this case. i am shocked at the high quality and features this case has and fell in love with it, and then found this owners club and was even more impressed with some of the builds people have done with this case, so decided to sign up and post my own build to see what people think and get ideas for my own build. as i have already put a ton of £££ in a current i7 build i will be using some new and some used parts but keep it as high quality as i can without spending to much, the parts i have and will be using so far are a asus sabertooth 990fx as i already had the board lying around so ill be going down the amd path with either a fx 8350 or fx 6300 cpu, i currently have 8gig of corsair dominator ram and will be placing a order for another 8 gig today, i also plan on going with water cooling and have decided on the xspc raystorm 240 kit which i will picking up a new one later today, i also added a new ek xt 120mm rad to aid the water cooling. for graphics im thinking of using 2 msi gtx 560 ti graphics cards in sli as i already had these from a previous build but are still decent cards and are factory overclocked. the only real thing i havnt decided on is the psu and ssd drive i plan on using im still shopping around for those. anyway i will post pictures along the way and hope to have most of it put together with in the week, im starting of with some simple case mods by removing the mesh top and installing a window as well as modding the 2.5 hdd cage to fit 3.5 drives as i already have lots of those lying around. i also removed the hotswap board from the case as i wont need it. today im hoping on mounting the radiators and tubing and case fan to work out how much room i have in the case to play with, heres what the case looks like now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


SWEET JESUS, THAT is a serious wall of text... Welcome to OCN though


----------



## rlzla

hahaha sorry about the txt, thanks for the welcomes guys. managed to adjust the hdd cage to fit my harddrives which was easier than i expected, also a pic of the 990fx im using and managed to pick up a fx 6300 to sit in it, also picked up the xspc raystorm kit to hopefully get some good overclocks from it, gonna install the water cooling loop this evening.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rlzla*
> 
> hahaha sorry about the txt, thanks for the welcomes guys. managed to adjust the hdd cage to fit my harddrives which was easier than i expected, also a pic of the 990fx im using and managed to pick up a fx 6300 to sit in it, also picked up the xspc raystorm kit to hopefully get some good overclocks from it, gonna install the water cooling loop this evening.





HEY if im not mistaken how did you fit a 3.5 hdd in the 2.5 cage ??


----------



## kpoeticg

It looks like he cut it down the middle and screwed the two pieces in under the mobo tray making it wide enough for 3.5" drives. Nice idea!!!!


----------



## cgull

Hi guys








some quick pics of my xb..
been lurking this thread for a long time, finally took possession of an xb a few weeks ago..window version
using it as my test bench .. its *purrfect*, easy to swap bits but also safe and family friendly as panels go on and off easily.

housing my 1366 rig at the moment, had 775 in for a few weeks while I was benching a few cpu's.

using an aio water cooler.. thermaltake extreme 2, and all fans are hooked up to fan controller ( lamptron mesh) so even easier swapping mobo's

no modding done as yet , no need atm as I will be swapping mobo's a lot


----------



## black7hought

I'm considering liquid cooling my XB. I don't think the res/pump I have will fit in the case so I'm considering a smaller tube reservoir/pump combination. What pumps and reservoirs are recommended?

I have:
XSPC RayStorm AMD CPU block
EX240 Dual Radiator
X2O 750 Bayres/Pump.

I need:
EK GPU block
EK backplate
Tubing
Cooling liquid


----------



## kpoeticg

The XSPC Photon 170 with the D5 attached would fit. Swiftech Apogee Drive II Combines an MCP35x with a CPU Block, which would also work well. You could get an EK X-Res, Bitspower Res + Pump Combo, there's alot of options.


----------



## black7hought

Thanks,

I'll check those out.


----------



## kpoeticg

You should first try to decide which pump you want. That'll make the rest easier to figure out, instead of just looking at a ton of pump/res combos. DDC 3._/MCP35_/MCP35x is compact and probly the strongest pump in watercooling. Some people think it's too noisy, others never even hear it. The MCP35x/DDC 3.2 PWM are PWM versions of the same pump, which is a much cleaner way to control it
D5/MCP655_ is bigger than the DDC/MCP35_ but it's also quieter and not quite as strong. The D5 is probly the most popular pump, but the DDC is generally more popular in builds with limited space. EK also sells a DCP pump, which i don't really know anything about

Hope this helps
Good luck


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

GUYS how would white LED STRIPS look with BLUE led fans in the HAF XB ??


----------



## kpoeticg

It could look great. White LED's generally go great with any color scheme. They're more of an accent lighting than anything. They especially look good in small builds (IMO) cuz white makes things look brighter and larger. Blue LED Fans and White LED Chassis Lighting sounds good. Gotta see pics tho


----------



## megane999

Hello everyone. Is there any solution for cooling x-dock with hard drives?


----------



## Tamber

Mount an hdd cooling fan on said hdd and mount in upper location. You loose a hdd space like this but it's a thought.


----------



## megane999

Can't imagine how to do it. Any photos?
It's hard to search photos in 567 pages, but if someone did perfect hdd cooling solution?


----------



## Tamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megane999*
> 
> Can't imagine how to do it. Any photos?
> It's hard to search photos in 567 pages, but if someone did perfect hdd cooling solution?


Mount one of these to your hard drive.


----------



## kpoeticg

Stick something like THIS where the 2.5" cage is. There's a few similar options


----------



## Tamber

I thought he was asking in the x-dock


----------



## kpoeticg

Oops, i only caught the end of the convo =P. I didn't scroll back. Sorry

A 92mm fan will fit between the side panel and the X-Dock. You'd need to cut a 92mm fan hole in the bottom of the door panel to make it work though


----------



## megane999

Thanks, but I am not sure that it is enough space in x-dock. And I think that it woldn't be so efficient for cooling HDD.
Thinking about mount 120mm cooler between x-dock and 5,25 space.

And it is normal if my Seagate Constellation ES.3 always work on 42C?


----------



## Tamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megane999*
> 
> Thanks, but I am not sure that it is enough space in x-dock. And I think that it woldn't be so efficient for cooling HDD.
> Thinking about mount 120mm cooler between x-dock and 5,25 space.
> 
> And it is normal if my Seagate Constellation ES.3 always work on 42C?


hmm...warmer than mine, never see higher then 30c.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megane999*
> 
> Thanks, but I am not sure that it is enough space in x-dock. And I think that it woldn't be so efficient for cooling HDD.
> Thinking about mount 120mm cooler between x-dock and 5,25 space.
> 
> And it is normal if my Seagate Constellation ES.3 always work on 42C?


Trust me, i had 2 x 92mm fans mounted on the lower level. 92mm is the perfect size, and if you had an intake fan between the door panel and X-Dock that's as good cooling you could hope for....



92 fits perfectly


----------



## Tamber

Seagate states 60c max. according to data sheet.


----------



## kpoeticg

I was gonna have em blowing cool air on a radiator, that's why i have em in the back like that. But a 92mm would fit right between the drive bays and side panel


----------



## megane999

I have only 2x 80mm fans hole on the back side. Thinking about how to mount fan betwwn x-dock and 5,25...


----------



## Tamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I was gonna have em blowing cool air on a radiator, that's why i have em in the back like that. But a 92mm would fit right between the drive bays and side panel
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's one way, but I would consider alternatives before I hack my case just to cool hard drives. That's just my opinion.


----------



## kpoeticg

So you wanna blow the hot air from your 3.5" bays right onto your 5.25" bays?
If you just mount 2 x 80mm's on the rear 80mm mounts, it should cool off your hd's. Also, your PSU has a fan right behind the 3.5" bays

Anyway, i gotta get some sleep. Good luck


----------



## megane999

kpoeticg, that's really cool, but i don't want to make holes, because I will lose my waranty.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megane999*
> 
> kpoeticg, that's really cool, but i don't want to make holes, because I will lose my waranty.


Actually that's not true. CM sells the door panels, front panel, and top panel separate. I'm not even using that door panel anymore. I changed my mind =P

Its like $10 or $15 bux for another door panel from cm-store

Serious about the sleep thing though. I'll be around tomorrow, i'll be happy to help u if your around. Welcome to OCN!!


----------



## megane999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> So you wanna blow the hot air from your 3.5" bays right onto your 5.25" bays?


yes, And I don't know would it be enough.


----------



## kpoeticg

That's a bad idea. You're taking 2 hot drive bays and turning them into 4 hot drive bays. You want to get the hot air OUT, not share the love with it's neighbors









ihatelolcats mounted a 120 on the front of his 3.5 bays. So the fan was pretty much mounted on the front panel. U can search him if you wanna see it. Doesn't look the greatest though.


----------



## megane999

Another question. Is there some solution to connect to fans to one fan connector, because I had only 4 of them


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, Y-Cables or Power Splitter PCB's. There's no shortage of options in that area. Don't stress.

And obviously fan controllers


----------



## Tamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megane999*
> 
> Another question. Is there some solution to connect to fans to one fan connector, because I had only 4 of them


Buy a fan splitter.


----------



## megane999

I had only one HDD on x-dock and nothing else in 5.25" drive bays and in 2.5" drive bays. That's why I think that hot air will be going out from fan between 5,25 and 3,5 bays to 80mm fans in backside.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> It could look great. White LED's generally go great with any color scheme. They're more of an accent lighting than anything. They especially look good in small builds (IMO) cuz white makes things look brighter and larger. Blue LED Fans and White LED Chassis Lighting sounds good. Gotta see pics tho


im thinking of buying the white leds but my psu have the braided black sleeves . i dont got any custom color sleeves .


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> GUYS how would white LED STRIPS look with BLUE led fans in the HAF XB ??


You mean like this?









This was my case before removing the blue Xigmatek fans


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megane999*
> 
> I had only one HDD on x-dock and nothing else in 5.25" drive bays and in 2.5" drive bays. That's why I think that hot air will be going out from fan between 5,25 and 3,5 bays to 80mm fans in backside.


If you are looking to cool down some 3.5" drives, just grab a Evercool ARMOR HDD cooling box to stick in the 2 5.25" bays. It holds 3 3.5" drives and comes with an second cage for 2.5" drives, I use it and never see my drives get higher than 32-34C when transferring lots of large files between them.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my case before removing the blue Xigmatek fans


nice im gunna fill mine with 2 30cm on either sides above the mb tray


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> nice im gunna fill mine with 2 30cm on either sides above the mb tray


Get some flat ones and put them in the top, next to the lid







"plenty" of space, and totally hidden
I got the RGB strip (or what ever the color changing ones are called) all the way around mine, with modded window top and they are hidden all the way around!









(sorry pic quality)


----------



## Ramsey77

Wow man. I've been away for a while, and now we have a million new members! How awesome is that?
Now that summer is over and fall & winter are here, I'll be around more often. Me and the kiddos got wrapped up into RC cars again, so that is what we have been doing. Good to see most of the old members are still hanging about too.
Not too much has changed in my rig, but I did take it outside and let it get to know the air compressor again. It's breathing a LOT better now. I'm going to play through the Half Life series again for giggles, and some Dirt 3 until the Steam sales start up again. I did buy GTAV for my PS3 because, well, it's GTA. But I will enjoy it even more when it shows up for PC early next year. I just finished the storyline, and nothing else. The exploration part of the game I am leaving for the PC edition.

Great to be back, keep up the great work guys!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Wow man. I've been away for a while, and now we have a million new members! How awesome is that?
> Now that summer is over and fall & winter are here, I'll be around more often. Me and the kiddos got wrapped up into RC cars again, so that is what we have been doing. Good to see most of the old members are still hanging about too.
> Not too much has changed in my rig, but I did take it outside and let it get to know the air compressor again. It's breathing a LOT better now. I'm going to play through the Half Life series again for giggles, and some Dirt 3 until the Steam sales start up again. I did buy GTAV for my PS3 because, well, it's GTA. But I will enjoy it even more when it shows up for PC early next year. I just finished the storyline, and nothing else. The exploration part of the game I am leaving for the PC edition.
> 
> Great to be back, keep up the great work guys!


Welcome back buddy!

You thought about grabbing Battlefield 4?







I may have to give you a couple races on Dirt 3 some time haha


----------



## Ramsey77

LOL, the days of me buying full price games only comes around once in a while, and I blew the last one on GTAV. War sims never really interested me much anyway. It does look extremely cool though. This old man doesn't have the quick reflexes to be competitive anymore, not to mention my kids running around me constantly. Little boogers.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

MY XB transfer has bin postponed till the end of the month ....my air compressor is down need that for cleaning and minor parts still needs to come ummm .Guys what should i use to hold down my stainless steel HDD bracket  Velcro OR Hot glue or 8mm nuts and bolts ? XD.


----------



## Tamber

3M 20lb/inch dbl face tape....I love that stuff.


----------



## kpoeticg

I'd probly just screw it in. But 3M 4010 is the shizzznit


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I'd probly just screw it in. But 3M 4010 is the shizzznit


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamber*
> 
> 3M 20lb/inch dbl face tape....I love that stuff.


LOOL haha i want to at least make it removable incase i wanna run some sort of ACC.. not where i have to pour acetone/ scrap with a razor blade just to remove a hdd .. OHHHH what now came to mind was drill some holes and JB weld some nuts on the stainless steel and use the OEM drilled hole the run a small bolt and washer to clamp every thing together .Will the jb weld work? ..like this  ''Im feeling so hard to drill my $$$$ case''


----------



## TheNachoman180

Hello, does anyone have a spare 200mm fan top window? Im in australia and they only have the transparent windows for sale. Also, what do you recommend me using if i want to install 4 hard drives and an ssd? I dont want to use the hot swap bays because kids like to open stuff... Plus i think i might be getting fan controllers and such for those 3.5s anyway. I was thinking of getting 2 of these http://bit.ly/HQSLFh and putting them near where the 2.5 ssd bay is or removing the bay competely. Any suggestions? I dont need all that ssd space...


----------



## SortOfGrim

Man, only 255Watt of power draw and 45C max temp @ 3.7GHz, with intel burn test (maximum) + GPU-Z render test, full screen? I should buy a bigger gpu or a smaller psu..

And I really want (read: need) the window panel


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Man, only 255Watt of power draw and 45C max temp @ 3.7GHz, with intel burn test (maximum) + GPU-Z render test, full screen? I should buy a bigger gpu or a smaller psu..
> 
> And I really want (read: need) the window panel


Bigger GPU


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> LOOL haha i want to at least make it removable incase i wanna run some sort of ACC.. not where i have to pour acetone/ scrap with a razor blade just to remove a hdd .. OHHHH what now came to mind was drill some holes and JB weld some nuts on the stainless steel and use the OEM drilled hole the run a small bolt and washer to clamp every thing together .Will the jb weld work? ..like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ''Im feeling so hard to drill my $$$$ case''


You don't need Acetone to remove 4010. It literally has the PEFECT amount of hold so stuff doesn't fall out by accident but you can pull it out when you need to. But there's nothing wrong with just usin a screw/nut/washer and nothing else. You could also use a rivet. Those drill out pretty easily

If you tap a thread hole in the HDD bracket, you could get away with using just a screw. I just bought a whole bunch of tapping tools this past week. Probly spent like 100 bux, but it's worth it cuz i'll have em now when i need em. Greenlee makes a nice DTAP set. I grabbed the Metric set + a 6-32 from the other set. Also manual m3, m4, and 6-32 3-Piece sets, and a G1/4 2-Piece set =P


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need Acetone to remove 4010. It literally has the PEFECT amount of hold so stuff doesn't fall out by accident but you can pull it out when you need to. But there's nothing wrong with just usin a screw/nut/washer and nothing else. You could also use a rivet. Those drill out pretty easily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If you tap a thread hole in the HDD bracket, you could get away with using just a screw. I just bought a whole bunch of tapping tools this past week. Probly spent like 100 bux, but it's worth it cuz i'll have em now when i need em. Greenlee makes a nice DTAP set. I grabbed the Metric set + a 6-32 from the other set. Also manual m3, m4, and 6-32 3-Piece sets, and a G1/4 2-Piece set =P


AS you mentioned it i forgot i have a tap/dye set i hid it away because i had no use of it ...but now ill go look for it ! ill have to go buy the bolts compare it with the tap and try to use back the OEM mounting holes..


----------



## kpoeticg

I'm pretty sure all the threaded holes on the XB are M4 and 6-32


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

I have the m4 and 6/32 taps ill have to find some 1/2" length fine thread bolts. whats a good drill bit for stainless steel ?


----------



## kpoeticg

I have the Dewalt Pilot Point Bit Sets. I have the Titanium Coated and Cobalt Sets.
I'm pretty sure Titanium is supposed to be stronger, but PC cases use pretty thin metal, so i doubt it matters. If you use cutting oil and know what ur doing, u should be fine

I don't even use cutting oil for drilling holes in my XB. When i'm using Holesaws i do. I'd use oil if you're tapping threads tho

I just got my Greenlee D-Taps a cpl days ago, so i haven't used em yet, so i can't recommend em yet. But each bit is a Drill, Tap, Deburr, & Countersink in one. Greenlee makes top quality tools so i'm expecting it to perform well. They have all the common sizes for modding except G1/4. G1/4 BSPP taps aren't common in kits

I grabbed THIS kit and THIS to add to it


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

I have the regular black crappy drill bits.i used that on the stain less steel an man it was making fire with sticks lol.I wonder if my friend would let me use his dril press? Im going to make another bracket out of aluminum the meterial is way much softer.


----------



## kpoeticg

Damn, well in that case, grab some cutting oil. Should help.

Edit: Did you use a Center Punch to create a divot in the metal before you started drilling? If not, you're drill bits gonna walk all over the place....


----------



## vaporizer

cutting stainless is typically more difficult them other common metals. your bit will tend to wander. as previous poster mentioned, use a punch to get a "dot" in the spot to be drilled. it wouldn't hurt to drill a smaller pilot hole before going to a bigger size or even working your way up to the size you want if it is a larger one.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Damn, well in that case, grab some cutting oil. Should help.
> 
> Edit: Did you use a Center Punch to create a divot in the metal before you started drilling? If not, you're drill bits gonna walk all over the place....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> cutting stainless is typically more difficult them other common metals. your bit will tend to wander. as previous poster mentioned, use a punch to get a "dot" in the spot to be drilled. it wouldn't hurt to drill a smaller pilot hole before going to a bigger size or even working your way up to the size you want if it is a larger one.


I made the mistake of not making either pilots or small punches the first couple times I drilled metal and my bit cut an awful curved line away from the intended hole.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, i figured that out the hard way too. Automatic Center Punches are AWESOME for making Pilot Divots. Get a high quality one like a Starrett if you want it to last though. When i did my 5.25" bay mod on my XB i'd just bought a brand new Lisle Automatic Center Punch, and by the time i was finished, it didn't even work anymore.


----------



## SortOfGrim

I use an old Phillips screwdriver to make a small dent, then I use (picture) to make a 4mm or bigger hole. I used that thing on the M8 too. I made two 20mm holes so the tubes would reach the radiator in the other chamber.
It cuts (drill) the hole and cleans it too (no more sandpaper/dremel needed)


----------



## kpoeticg

I grabbed THIS set too, along with a bunch of other stuff, when i got my DTAP set









 Not a bad set for like 22 bux


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I grabbed THIS set too, along with a bunch of other stuff, when i got my DTAP set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad set for like 22 bux


22 bucks. thats a smoking deal i have paid that much for one (1") of those before.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Damn, well in that case, grab some cutting oil. Should help.
> 
> Edit: Did you use a Center Punch to create a divot in the metal before you started drilling? If not, you're drill bits gonna walk all over the place....


yea i did use a punch and when drilling i had a hose running water over it the bit got smooth .....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> 22 bucks. thats a smoking deal i have paid that much for one (1") of those before.


hahah NEXT TIME i go to my Hardware store ill snap a picture of the price for thoes BITS .If i have to get one of thoes it willl cost me $800 for on bit


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> 22 bucks. thats a smoking deal i have paid that much for one (1") of those before.


Yeah, shopping for tools and modding supplies on Amazon can be a bad idea. Too many good deals. I save money for each item i get but end up spending like 10x more than i planned to








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> yea i did use a punch and when drilling i had a hose running water over it the bit got smooth .....


Hrmmm, maybe u do just need some better bits. Did you use a hose cuz it was causing sparks? I wonder if that affected it. With the Dewalt bits i use, it takes me like 20 seconds to drill holes in the XB Chassis. Hell, I put a 90mm HoleSaw through the side panel in like a minute and a half, twice.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Was not the XB CASE i was drilling was the stainless steel pieces.


----------



## kpoeticg

Oooooooh








I thought u were talkin about the chassis this whole time. How thick are they?


----------



## Timex

Hey all, been a few days since I spoke, LOL got a message in my email from someone.. Anyway, yes I have been busy doing other needed things, like a new porch, fun fun, LOL alittle big I have to say. Today I got in the cooler master top panel, I like it. Ok, I need to upload the computer at this point.


----------



## Timex

Ok you all know what the case looks like, so here is some changes some of you may not have made yet...[IMG


----------



## djayarr808

Finally joined the board just to jump in this club! haha. Mine is a very tame one; still adding as money comes, as well.


----------



## kpoeticg

djayarr808 Welcome to OCN. Thanx for the pics

Timex, nice mod. Love the originality. I've never seen that


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djayarr808*
> 
> Finally joined the board just to jump in this club! haha. Mine is a very tame one; still adding as money comes, as well.


welcome to the club.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

ill have o try hard at wire management what you guys think of using this in the XB would it get clustered ?? or look neat ?


----------



## kpoeticg

IMO, sleeving looks 100x better than split looms.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Hey, I noticed the XB EVO has the option of a 200mm fan up top........curious.......has anyone used that spot for both the 200mm fan and a 200mm radiator? Would a radiator like this one fit? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12103/ex-rad-186/Phobya_Xtreme_200mm_Radiator_-_Version_2_-_Full_Copper.html?tl=g30c95s1344


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> ill have o try hard at wire management what you guys think of using this in the XB would it get clustered ?? or look neat ?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> IMO, sleeving looks 100x better than split looms.
Click to expand...









MUCH better
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Hey, I noticed the XB EVO has the option of a 200mm fan up top........curious.......has anyone used that spot for both the 200mm fan and a 200mm radiator? Would a radiator like this one fit? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12103/ex-rad-186/Phobya_Xtreme_200mm_Radiator_-_Version_2_-_Full_Copper.html?tl=g30c95s1344


In my case it would fit as I have ~90mm of room from gpu to top panel. But the problem I see is how would you do any (quick) maintenance? You would have to use longer tubes or qdc's. Maybe if you add hinges to the top panel it would work (would still require longer tubes or qdc's). I think the top is better left open/clear.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Hey, I noticed the XB EVO has the option of a 200mm fan up top........curious.......has anyone used that spot for both the 200mm fan and a 200mm radiator? Would a radiator like this one fit? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12103/ex-rad-186/Phobya_Xtreme_200mm_Radiator_-_Version_2_-_Full_Copper.html?tl=g30c95s1344


The weight of a radiator on the weak mesh mounting wouldn't be very practical, coupled with the difficulty of maintenance as aforementioned.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

guys i finally decide to open up my XB here are some (HIGH QUALITY) be careful when zooming picts, with the stain less steel brackets test fitted inside .I got the PCB BOARD with the SATA ports facing up!









Really ??? Cooler master HOT GLUE and a waving Molex 4 pin connector BTW whats that new yellow square they added ?? CAPACITOR/REGULATOR ?











Im working on a ALUMINUM dual HDD bracket that houses 2 3.5 drives.. will POST pictures when im finish . STAINLESS STEEL is a %^&* to cut! I'm not goin back there again.


----------



## jonablanco19

small updates to my haf xb with 3 front cooler


----------



## kpoeticg




----------



## CptAsian

That is monstrous. I love it.


----------



## kpoeticg

If u were talking to me thanx =)
I still got a ways to go, I love the way those Phobya E-Loops look though







I think I'm gonna have to start workin on putting LED's in em tomorrow


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonablanco19*
> 
> small updates to my haf xb with 3 front cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










awesome, very clean look! And great fan controller, I got the same one, possible to fit 6 fans on 1 channel is really something!
The only thing what would bother me is the power led, I would change it in blue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Another







awesome wip build! Can't wait for the rest








And please tell me what that Thermaltake drive is called!


----------



## Timex

Yep, some times you just have to go for it, besides to replace it wouldn't be much anyway. Will I do the other side, idk yet, thinking about it, BUT lmao, Cooler master might beat me to it, after they see what I have done with the side panel. Other ideas are in the works, like get this

LMAO way not, I have the Intel cooler on it now, way not also add a dual 140 mm fan cooler to the front, and water cool 2 cards? more blue led fans, like push pull, idk yet, but if I do, have to see if I can also push pull the Intel cooler also, it come with the bolts for such a thing. LOL what a mess of crap under the hood







It's like a small car with a Porsche motor


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome wip build! Can't wait for the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And please tell me what that Thermaltake drive is called!


Thermaltake Max 5 Duo =)


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

OK guys i marked it out made all my measurements and here is the final product.Needs some paint tho!


----------



## kpoeticg

Very nice!! Did you go with aluminum or did you get a proper set of drill bits?


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

lol dude i went with aluminum not me again with stainless steel XD....... I still have to drill the holes tho but the aluminum will be easy seeing that its not steel.. It took me from 10;30 am to abt 2;30 pm to make the thin cuts plus sanding the get the screws to fit... I kinda like it more better CM can keep there expensive hdd cage. When you craft some thing you feel accomplished


----------



## kpoeticg

Couldn't agree more. Modding can be frustrating but it's alot of fun


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

I wish tho i could of kept the powder coating on the aluminum brackets but there's allways rattle cans


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Hey guys, thinkin bout joining this club. Been waffling back n forth between a mini itx build or a micro atx build using this case. Can anyone quickly tell me some of the major PROS/CONS with this case?

If I go the XB EVO route will be doing an ASROCK micro ATX mobo with dual video cards, 2 ssd's in Raid 0, with a 240mm rad up front(and possibly a second one too with pump/res behind the 5.25" bays).

Also, what size PS would you recommend? Will probably be sticking with Cooler Master again, just not sure which size PS to grab......v700, v850, or v1000..........I will probably be powering a pair of R9 290's or a pair of GTX 770's or 780's.


----------



## kpoeticg

i've seen matx builds in this case. I always feel it's a bit of a waste though since the XB can fit eatx.
You'll have to choose between a rad or pump behind the 5.25 bays. Would have to be a real small res to go there. And you'd have to have something small like a fan controller in the bottom bay if you wanna use it at all.
850 should be ok for PSU unless you're going for Over-clocking/volting then maybe 1000 would be better. My Antec HCP-1300 Platinum fits comfortably, so the case can fit big components


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

DUDE and one more thing IT'S an awesome case but make some desk space . If ur getting the evo then you have alot of options to remove drive cages for mods.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Hey guys, thinkin bout joining this club. Been waffling back n forth between a mini itx build or a micro atx build using this case. Can anyone quickly tell me some of the major PROS/CONS with this case?
> 
> If I go the XB EVO route will be doing an ASROCK micro ATX mobo with dual video cards, 2 ssd's in Raid 0, with a 240mm rad up front(and possibly a second one too with pump/res behind the 5.25" bays).
> 
> Also, what size PS would you recommend? Will probably be sticking with Cooler Master again, just not sure which size PS to grab......v700, v850, or v1000..........I will probably be powering a pair of R9 290's or a pair of GTX 770's or 780's.


For the Price/Performance of ATX vs mATX I personally would only go for ATX, especially if you want to throw multiple GPUs in there.

PSU size: I would go for custom loop plus 2 GPUs would be in the 700-800 watt region, probably the higher end if you want OC headroom.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> For the Price/Performance of ATX vs mATX I personally would only go for ATX, especially if you want to throw multiple GPUs in there.
> 
> PSU size: I would go for custom loop plus 2 GPUs would be in the 700-800 watt region, probably the higher end if you want OC headroom.


It seems like Micro ATX actually wins the price/performance ratio. And seems like a good fit with this case.

Im looking at the ASROCK z87m OC formula. Has dual PCI express 3.0 slots. Great audio quality in a small form factor. And I can snag it for about $165 bucks.

Going to a full size ATX board gains me what? Besides taking more room? ll I see is maybe one more PCI express 3.0 slot, but all motherboards that have 3 PCI express 3.0 slots still run on the same buss.

So on the micro atx board I would be running 3.0 (x8/x8)

On the atx board Id be running (x8/x4/x4) So it doesn't seem like a worthwhile upgrade, or more cost effective. Plus Ill be switching between 2 1080p screens. 1 120" PJ screen, and a small 24" 144hz LCD screen(not simultaneously)so not really sure if having a board with 3 PCI lanes is really needed for single monitor lower resolution setups.

One the power supply end, Ill probably be doing some MILD OCing........but rock solid stability will always be first and foremost. So I won't be pushing anything to its extreme limits.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

But Im definetly open to suggestions. The 2 motherboards that interest me are:

A. ASROCK z87m OC formula in micro atx form factor. Its $165 and has HDMI IN feature(big for me). BUt I would have to buy a wifi card I guess, plus antennas? So the price actually might go up.

B. ASROCK z87 Extreme6/ac Its $195. Also has HDMI in, but has wifi AC included along with the antenna

So price between the 2 might actually be a wash. But the full size board does have a 3rd PCI express 3.0 slot, and includes a wifi card and antenna. But its a lot bulkier. I was hoping to do a front push/pull 240mm radiator setup.

Would t fit with a full size board?


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> But Im definetly open to suggestions. The 2 motherboards that interest me are:
> 
> A. ASROCK z87m OC formula in micro atx form factor. Its $165 and has HDMI IN feature(big for me). BUt I would have to buy a wifi card I guess, plus antennas? So the price actually might go up.
> 
> B. ASROCK z87 Extreme6/ac Its $195. Also has HDMI in, but has wifi AC included along with the antenna
> 
> So price between the 2 might actually be a wash. But the full size board does have a 3rd PCI express 3.0 slot, and includes a wifi card and antenna. But its a lot bulkier. I was hoping to do a front push/pull 240mm radiator setup.
> 
> Would t fit with a full size board?


Option B would be your much better choice. 3 full PCI-e 3.0 16x slots and a ton of SATA III ports. For the mATX, you'd be looking at an additional $34 for an 802.11 AC chip and more for the antenna.

You can do a 240mm push/pull rad setup easily in this case. Mine is a good example of this, and I have several things going against it, like a 45mm thick rad, and a faux extended ATX board. I'd like to remind you too that a set of fans don't have to go inside of the case either. they can go inside of the front panel.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> *It seems like Micro ATX actually wins the price/performance ratio. And seems like a good fit with this case.*
> 
> Im looking at the ASROCK z87m OC formula. Has dual PCI express 3.0 slots. Great audio quality in a small form factor. And I can snag it for about $165 bucks.
> 
> Going to a full size ATX board gains me what? Besides taking more room? ll I see is maybe one more PCI express 3.0 slot, but all motherboards that have 3 PCI express 3.0 slots still run on the same buss.
> 
> So on the micro atx board I would be running 3.0 (x8/x8)
> 
> On the atx board Id be running (x8/x4/x4) So it doesn't seem like a worthwhile upgrade, or more cost effective. Plus Ill be switching between 2 1080p screens. 1 120" PJ screen, and a small 24" 144hz LCD screen(not simultaneously)so not really sure if having a board with 3 PCI lanes is really needed for single monitor lower resolution setups.
> 
> One the power supply end, Ill probably be doing some MILD OCing........but rock solid stability will always be first and foremost. So I won't be pushing anything to its extreme limits.


Sorry, tell me how exactly less expansion ports, less vrms, and lower powered north+south bridges is more performance?


----------



## Robilar

Just an FYI but the stock 780Ti fits with about 1.5 centimetres clearance to my fan/rad internal.

Fits much better than my 780 Classified (which I had to wedge in to fit).

I really like this case. For only $75 it is hard to beat.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01357_zpsc14d0114.jpg.html


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Sorry, tell me how exactly less expansion ports, less vrms, and lower powered north+south bridges is more performance?


Whats the point of extra expansion ports if Im not going to use them? If all Im going to be doing is a couple of video cards and a pair of SSD's(maybe a large TB HD along with em)why would I want or need to pay for all those extra expansion ports?

And by going to a m atx like the ASROCK z87m as a possibility, what exactly is going to be "lower powered"? Or have less performance?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Whats the point of extra expansion ports if Im not going to use them? If all Im going to be doing is a couple of video cards and a pair of SSD's(maybe a large TB HD along with em)why would I want or need to pay for all those extra expansion ports?
> 
> And by going to a m atx like the ASROCK z87m as a possibility, what exactly is going to be "lower powered"? Or have less performance?


Not being able to use a discrete sound card is a deal breaker for me...

I've tried a few MATX boards (most recent the Asus Gene) and while stellar overclockers, they have two design flaws that cannot be overcome in certain circumstances.

- If you use two video cards, you will not be able to fit a sound card in. To date, I have never had onboard sound come even close in quality to a decent sound card.

- If you use two video cards, you will have zero space between them for airflow. On a full sized ATX board, assuming a decent PCI layout, you can get that essential extra space. I'm not a big fan of having my top video card running 10-15C hotter than the lower one. Plus I've had ATX boards that are usually not much difference in price to high end MATX boards. You can get a full sized Asus Z77 board for about $10 more than the ASRock you mentioned... It will overclock quite well also.

Have a look at my layout below when I had paired 770's.

Try doing this with an MATX board









http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01307_zps49d5dd2c.jpg.html


----------



## Chode

So I've tried going through the official support, to see if 140mm fans will fit on the front of the XB EVO w/o any modification. Still don't know. I thought I asked the question clearly enough... guess not. Does anyone have a definitive answer, if the front panel on the Evo has been redesigned or is it the same as the XB, as far as mounting 140mm fans on the front of the chassis..
Quote:


> Date: Sat, 16 Nov 2013 01:30:18 +0000
> From: *@coolermaster.com
> To: *@hotmail.com
> Subject: [Cooler Master] Re: RC-902XB-KKN2 HAF XB EVO Has the front panel been fixed to except optional 140mm fans mounted in the front? Or does it still need to be modifie... (request #*)
> 
> ##- Please type your reply above this line -##
> 
> Your request (#*) has been updated. Reply to this email or click the link below:
> http://support.coolermaster.com/requests/*
> 
> Marvin * (Cooler Master)
> 
> Nov 16 09:30 am (CST)
> 
> I am not entire sure on 3rd party fans, but our 140mm fans will mount with no trouble. The front panel needs to be installed from bottom up for them to fit. 3rd party fans may have trouble as they have different shapes.
> 
> http://coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=10020&product_name=HAF%20XB
> 
> You can verify that on the specs sheet shown above. Mr. Haf was in reference to the front panel not being tight against it, but it is possible to mount fans on the front panel.
> 
> CM Support Representative
> 
> G26*
> 
> Nov 14 10:34 am (CST)
> 
> Thanks for the reply. However that is not the case on the XB. According to the CM Forum Rep on Overclock.net, 140mm will only fit on the inside of the chassis, not the outside (where the 120mm are mounted).
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1329750/official-cooler-master-haf-xb-club/130#post_18739822
> 
> Folks on the board have found that they can be mounted up front if the front panel is modified.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1329750/official-cooler-master-haf-xb-club/1370#post_19433231
> 
> My question is, has the EVO been redesigned in this area to except the 140mm fans in the front or are the front panels the same. Meaning the 140mm will need to be mounted on the inside of the chassis, same as the XB.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Marvin * (Cooler Master)
> 
> Nov 14 07:45 am (CST)
> 
> Hi Keith,
> 
> Both the XB and Evo support 140mm fans on the front of the case with no modification required. If you have further questions, please let us know.
> 
> CM Support Representative
> 
> G26*
> 
> Nov 12 01:37 pm (CST)
> 
> RC-902XB-KKN2
> HAF XB EVO
> 
> Has the front panel been fixed to except optional 140mm fans mounted in the front? Or does it still need to be modified to work? Or mount the 140mm fans on the inside of the case?
> 
> Thanks.
> Keith


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

i was wondering the same to but..
i saw a later post from a guy he had to mod the front panel to fit the 140 mm but ran into a problem with the...i think was it USB the fans were blocking ??


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> i was wondering the same to but..
> i saw a later post from a guy he had to mod the front panel to fit the 140 mm but ran into a problem with the...i think was it USB the fans were blocking ??


No, that's not true at all. 140's on the XB need a very small modification but that's it. I had a 280 rad up front, it doesn't block USB ports or anything else


----------



## Khr1s

Hi friends









I am from Greece and I was thinking to move my HW in this case . If I remember right someone from CM posted here and asked for suggestions for the successor of the XB . Have we got any news on this ? If not I'll become a member of your big club here soon!

My HW:
CPU: i7 920 (I am waiting for a PSU to safely overclock him)
GPU: Asus 7790 Direct CU
RAM:2x2GB Corsair Vengeance Blue edition 1600
PSU: DEER 600W (It [email protected] I know )
MOBO : Intel X58SO
HD: WD Black 500GB

I am going to buy an OCZ ZT750W PSU and a Silverstone ar02 cooler . At first I wanted to buy a completely new system but then i thought that with this system i can survive until the release of DDR4 ram modules .

Also any drawbacks of the case ? (except the hotswap problems







)


----------



## spaniardunited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khr1s*
> 
> Hi friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am from Greece and I was thinking to move my HW in this case . If I remember right someone from CM posted here and asked for suggestions for the successor of the XB . Have we got any news on this ? If not I'll become a member of your big club here soon!
> 
> My HW:
> CPU: i7 920 (I am waiting for a PSU to safely overclock him)
> GPU: Asus 7790 Direct CU
> RAM:2x2GB Corsair Vengeance Blue edition 1600
> PSU: DEER 600W (It [email protected] I know )
> MOBO : Intel X58SO
> HD: WD Black 500GB
> 
> I am going to buy an OCZ ZT750W PSU and a Silverstone ar02 cooler . At first I wanted to buy a completely new system but then i thought that with this system i can survive until the release of DDR4 ram modules .
> 
> Also any drawbacks of the case ? (except the hotswap problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


The HAF-XB EVO is the next iteration of the XB created from customer feedback.

Drawbacks ...
1. Requires modding for more than two GPUs
2. Requires modding for certain water cooling setups
3. Requires modding for more than two 3.5 hard drives (EVO does not)

For your setup the case should be golden. It's a great, portable case with excellent airflow. Hotswap problems were attributed to incorrectly plugging in the molex power cable to the PCB, but I don't know if this has ever been truly confirmed.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Not being able to use a discrete sound card is a deal breaker for me...
> 
> I've tried a few MATX boards (most recent the Asus Gene) and while stellar overclockers, they have two design flaws that cannot be overcome in certain circumstances.
> 
> - If you use two video cards, you will not be able to fit a sound card in. To date, I have never had onboard sound come even close in quality to a decent sound card.
> 
> - If you use two video cards, you will have zero space between them for airflow. On a full sized ATX board, assuming a decent PCI layout, you can get that essential extra space. I'm not a big fan of having my top video card running 10-15C hotter than the lower one. Plus I've had ATX boards that are usually not much difference in price to high end MATX boards. You can get a full sized Asus Z77 board for about $10 more than the ASRock you mentioned... It will overclock quite well also.
> 
> Have a look at my layout below when I had paired 770's.
> 
> Try doing this with an MATX board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01307_zps49d5dd2c.jpg.html


From what I understand, there are a few mobos that have excellent audio included in.

A. The Asus Maximus VI Formula (which uses a very high quality CIrrus logic DAC, WIMA and ELNA caps, and a solid hedphone amp as well too. I haven't heard it yet personally(hoping to tommarow with my Ultrasone Pro headphones),but supposedly for 2 channel audio its right on par with some of the best SC's on the market.

B. ASROCK has definetly hit a home run with their onboard sound. This I know firsthand finally. I had a chance last night to play with the z87e itx board which only feautures the 1150 and a dedicated headphone amp. It was very surprising how clear and dynamic the sound was. A lot better than I expected. I am hoping to hear the "purity sound" upgrade within the next 24 hours to see if that adds anything to it.

The 2 dedicated sound cards I am familiar with(Xonar Essense and CS X-fi) from experience are at the MOST marginally better.........and that's probably more directed towards the Essense card, the x-fi wasn't exactly super clean on the noise floor, and definetly no better than what I heard last evening on that itx board.

C. On the EVO XB there is no "top" video card, they both lay side by side, so I would assume their temps should be close. Though I do understand the space between em.

I may reconsider a full sized ATX........specifically the Maximus VI Formula after I have a listen to its on board sound. But considering the ATX boards Im interested are all about $300 they need to be really to offer a lot more to justify the price over the mATX Im seriously considering picking up in the ASROCK z87m OC formula. Its cheap at $165...........but it does need a wifi card......so that basically puts it at about $200. Still 100 bucks more than the ATX boards Im interested in.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> The HAF-XB EVO is the next iteration of the XB created from customer feedback.
> 
> Drawbacks ...
> 1. Requires modding for more than two GPUs
> 2. Requires modding for certain water cooling setups
> 3. Requires modding for more than two 3.5 hard drives (EVO does not)
> 
> For your setup the case should be golden. It's a great, portable case with excellent airflow. Hotswap problems were attributed to incorrectly plugging in the molex power cable to the PCB, but I don't know if this has ever been truly confirmed.


Um the XB EVO has 7 slots in the back.........how does it need modding for 3 video cards? Should be able to fit 3 double spaced vid cards and an extra single slotted card if needed..............right?


----------



## Khr1s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> The HAF-XB EVO is the next iteration of the XB created from customer feedback.
> 
> Drawbacks ...
> 1. Requires modding for more than two GPUs
> 2. Requires modding for certain water cooling setups
> 3. Requires modding for more than two 3.5 hard drives (EVO does not)
> 
> For your setup the case should be golden. It's a great, portable case with excellent airflow. Hotswap problems were attributed to incorrectly plugging in the molex power cable to the PCB, but I don't know if this has ever been truly confirmed.


The EVO doesn't come with the top window








1,3 small drawnbacks for me so in a few weeks pics will come







Thank you


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Um the XB EVO has 7 slots in the back.........how does it need modding for 3 video cards? Should be able to fit 3 double spaced vid cards and an extra single slotted card if needed..............right?


Depending on motherboard layout, yes you can fit 3 dual slot gpu's without modding the case. If you have a 1x PCI slot up top like most Asus boards do, then adding a discrete sound card would work as well.

It would have been very easy for CM to add an 8th slot. All that would be needed would be to make the motherboard tray a 1/2" wider. Not sure why they didn't. This is one of the best cases for GPU airflow (dual fans up front, 200mm on top).

What I really wish they had done with the EVO is to remove the two front removable hard drive trays, and just have standard 5.25 slots. Perhaps provide an internal set of brackets for each to mount an extra 3.5" drive (seeing as a bracket set costs about $2 retail it would be cheap).

I personally would never use a 3.5" drive in a removable format. They are too delicate to be pulling out of a case unless in some kind of caddy permanently.

Have two more 5.25 bays would allow a wide variety of options; a dual slot resevoir (which would look awesome), a dual slot fan controller (the NZXT touchscreen for example), a bay mount card reader, etc. For me that spot is wasted space.


----------



## spaniardunited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Um the XB EVO has 7 slots in the back.........how does it need modding for 3 video cards? Should be able to fit 3 double spaced vid cards and an extra single slotted card if needed..............right?


Most motherboards I've seen do not have their PCI-E slots lined up that perfectly ... usually there's a PCI slot somewhere in there. But yes, in theory, if your motherboard was lined up perfectly you could fit 3 double-slot cards without issue.


----------



## spaniardunited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> C. On the EVO XB there is no "top" video card, they both lay side by side, so I would assume their temps should be close. Though I do understand the space between em.
> .


I can't comment on audio as it's not something I pay much attention to. So long as it produces audio, I'm satisfied.

"Top" card refer to the card closest to the CPU in multi-GPU configurations. No matter the motherboard orientation, the top card tends to run hotter since the card "below" it usually blocks a lot of airflow. In normal situations that I've seen, top runs at least ~5-10c hotter than the bottom. The more space you can put between the cards, the more air that can get in and the cooler your top card can run. The HAF-XB has the advantage of the front fans being directly in front of the GPUs (and an optional top fan directly above them), allowing for more air to pass through and between them, giving all around better temps than a normal vertical case would allow. However, the more space you can put between the cards, the less resistance that air has and the better your overall cooling will be.

Unless you're water cooling ... then by all means full steam ahead on closer cards..


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Well if I do a full ATX board, the only ones I have interest are the

A. Asus Maximus VI Formula

B. ASROCK z87 Extreme9/ac

C. ASROCK z87 Extreme6/ac

Does anyone know if these 3 boards line up correctly?


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Well if I do a full ATX board, the only ones I have interest are the
> 
> A. Asus Maximus VI Formula
> 
> B. ASROCK z87 Extreme9/ac
> 
> C. ASROCK z87 Extreme6/ac
> 
> Does anyone know if these 3 boards line up correctly?


If you're talking a 3 GPU setup, only your option B, due to the way the PCI-e slots are setup on the other boards, if that what you mean by lining up correctly.

It would basically require the PCI-e slots go like this. The *"Spaces"* listed below would be anything from a PCI-e 1x, 4x, or a regular PCI slot.

*PCI-e 16x
Space
PCI-e 16x
Space
PCI-e 16x
Space
Space*

Many boards today lay their PCI-e boards like this:

*Space
PCI-e 16x
Space
Space
PCI-e 16x
Space
PCI-e 16x*

The board out of your 3 would be the ASRock Z87 Extreme9/ac as that has a PCI-e 16x 1st in the lineup of slots. Also mind you it's also the most expensive out of your 3.

Personally, I'd go for the Maximus VI Formula as these boards have worked out quite well for me. I've had the Maximus III Formula, which I just sold and my board, the Maximus V Formula. Covers all of my needs, including SLI/Crossfire and plenty of SATA and USB ports.







Just have a look at my thread in my sig to see how my board fits in my case with 240mm push-pull config. Mind you that the MVF is a faux extended ATX board, so it's slightly larger than a normal ATX board. It looks like with the MVIF, they shrunk it back down to the standard ATX form, so you won't run into the issues that I had in terms of how close everything is.

I also think that any more than 2 GPUs, performance scale will be drastically lower. 3 or 4 GPU setups are so uncommon that many GPUs don't scale very well when SLI/Crossfire with that many. Only cards I've seen that perform well with 3 or 4 cards is the Titan, and well, at about a $1K a pop, I wouldn't exactly go there.


----------



## Robilar

I agree with you. I tried tri-SLI and tri-Fire. Great for benches, for everything else, not so much.

Two top end cards, can run pretty much anything today at highest resolutions. Heck even one top end card can provide a great experience on a single monitor.


----------



## aludka

Alright guys, need some advice. Getting a new radiator. What would be better, a 45mm thick 280mm radiator with four fans push/pull, or a 60mm thick 280mm radiator with only two fans push???


----------



## wthenshaw

Well that depends on your card size! Cause if you want 45mm push pull you need a small card. My Gigabyte 7950 with only my h100 push pull (27mm rad) has less than a half inch clearance to the pull fans.

You could run a 45 push only if you really wanted if your card was spike my length but not any longer.


----------



## TonytotheB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludka*
> 
> Alright guys, need some advice. Getting a new radiator. What would be better, a 45mm thick 280mm radiator with four fans push/pull, or a 60mm thick 280mm radiator with only two fans push???


I now have push/pull using an XPSC 35mm slim rad. With my previous cards - 7970 Matrix Plats - I had very little room





Now I have shorter 280Xs with true push/pull

Make sure you measure your rad+gcard and they need to be less than 12.5"


----------



## SortOfGrim

a 60mm rad in push/pull (25mm thick fans) would work in my build as my gpu is only 24,3cm long. The gap between the fans and gpu would be 3mm..tight but possible


----------



## kpoeticg

XT45 Push/Pull > UT60 Push


----------



## dyce

I'm thinking about buying this case.
Do you think I would have any problems fitting
Evo 212
7950 with h60 radiator mounted
and 7970 (maybe later ill get a radiator later)

so basically 212 and two 120mm radiators?
I am worried about flexibility of the water tubes. the h60 isn't very flexible, I have the old one.

is it possible to mount anything on the top of the case, like my h60? or does it only mount the 200mm fan?


----------



## aludka

You shouldn't have a problem with the h60. I had a CM Seidon 120 with the same type of tubing and it fit just fine. Same with the 212 evo, though you will not be able to have a 200mm fan on the top. The top only has holes for a 200mm fan, but you can always make your own holes.

In regards to two 120mm radiators, the only thing to be aware of is that you will probably have to mount one radiator in the front and the second in the back. You may not be able to mount both side by side in the front due to the hole spacing between the 120mm mounting holes in the front.


----------



## kpoeticg

I highly recommend getting something like the Swiftech H220/CM Glacer (Depending where u live). You're complicating things. The H60 will definitely fit on the rear 120 mount. I have no idea if the Evo 212 will get in the way. If you really have your mind set on a AiO water cooling setup, the H220/Glacer is the best available, and you can add more blocks & different tubing as needed. You don't need a seperate pump and rad for every component being cooled.

Or a better option would be to get either an EK or XSPC premade WC Kit and build it yourself. The 240 that comes with the H220/Glacer will fit with your GPU's. Push/Pull depends on the specific card sizes, but it's likely that it'll fit.

I highly recommend getting the window top and not mounting anything up top.


----------



## Robilar

The H220 fits great in this case. I had a tight fit with an EVGA 780 Classfied but it still fit. The H220 with push pull is giving me stellar temps. I came from an H80i and the difference was pretty impressive.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01358_zps4c17325f.jpg.html


----------



## kpoeticg

Also, just in case i wasn't clear about it. The CoolerMaster Glacer is the H220 rebranded. If you live in the USA it's easier to search for the CM Glacer. I'm pretty sure the H220 is still sold by Swiftech in every other country.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> If you're talking a 3 GPU setup, only your option B, due to the way the PCI-e slots are setup on the other boards, if that what you mean by lining up correctly.
> 
> It would basically require the PCI-e slots go like this. The *"Spaces"* listed below would be anything from a PCI-e 1x, 4x, or a regular PCI slot.
> 
> *PCI-e 16x
> Space
> PCI-e 16x
> Space
> PCI-e 16x
> Space
> Space*
> 
> Many boards today lay their PCI-e boards like this:
> 
> *Space
> PCI-e 16x
> Space
> Space
> PCI-e 16x
> Space
> PCI-e 16x*
> 
> The board out of your 3 would be the ASRock Z87 Extreme9/ac as that has a PCI-e 16x 1st in the lineup of slots. Also mind you it's also the most expensive out of your 3.
> 
> Personally, I'd go for the Maximus VI Formula as these boards have worked out quite well for me. I've had the Maximus III Formula, which I just sold and my board, the Maximus V Formula. Covers all of my needs, including SLI/Crossfire and plenty of SATA and USB ports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just have a look at my thread in my sig to see how my board fits in my case with 240mm push-pull config. Mind you that the MVF is a faux extended ATX board, so it's slightly larger than a normal ATX board. It looks like with the MVIF, they shrunk it back down to the standard ATX form, so you won't run into the issues that I had in terms of how close everything is.
> 
> I also think that any more than 2 GPUs, performance scale will be drastically lower. 3 or 4 GPU setups are so uncommon that many GPUs don't scale very well when SLI/Crossfire with that many. Only cards I've seen that perform well with 3 or 4 cards is the Titan, and well, at about a $1K a pop, I wouldn't exactly go there.


Appreciate the detailed answer and time you took on my questions. Helped me finally make up my mind on my motherboard.

I decided to stick with the Matx board. Just ordered up an ASROCK z87m OC formula. Got it on sale with a promo code for $150 shipped. So I feel its going to be a great bang for the buck. And was able to pick up an Intel 7260 half mini pci-e wifi chip WITH the antennas for $25 shipped. So $175 in total. Im pretty happy. Considering Im only going to be running a few SSD's in Raid, and a HDD for bulk storage, run 3-4 USB 2/3 devices off of it with a single monitor setup, the larger ATX boards and their price tag just didn't add up for me. I really liked the setup of the Extreme9/ac but, for basically double the price, I don't think it will offer me any tangible benefits. I can just take the money saved and dump it into a really nice power supply(Toss up between Cooler Master v850 or Corsair AX860i)now and some other accessories.

Now I just have to figure out which case to fly with. Either the XB EVO, or the Temjin TJ08B-EW.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quick question, on average how much lower do the temps run on the CPU and PGU's when you watercool vs. air cool? Is there any guideline for radiator sizing? Say if X size radiator gets you Y amount lower temps?


----------



## kpoeticg

The general rule of thumb for WC'ing is 1.120 per block + an extra 120. Or the same rule stated a different way, 2.120 for the CPU and 1.120 per additional block
That's a general minimum WC'ing setup that should get you slightly better than air temps. Beyond that, the general rule is as many rads as you can fit. The coolest temps you can possibly get with normal WC'ing is the Ambient Air Temp outside your chassis. Beyond that you'd need a chiller/phase change or LN2


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Quick question, on average how much lower do the temps run on the CPU and GPU's when you watercool vs. air cool? Is there any guideline for radiator sizing? Say if X size radiator gets you Y amount lower temps?


On average the idle temp on wc is mostly slightly higher but the max temp on load is lower. Also it's less noisy than on air.

---
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> The general rule of thumb for WC'ing is 1.120 per block + an extra 120. Or the same rule stated a different way, 2.120 for the CPU and 1.120 per additional block
> That's a general minimum WC'ing setup that should get you slightly better than air temps. Beyond that, the general rule is as many rads as you can fit. The coolest temps you can possibly get with normal WC'ing is the Ambient Air Temp outside your chassis. Beyond that you'd need a chiller/phase change or LN2


really? Cause I have cooled my cpu with only a 60mm thick 120 rad and it stayed cool on load. There's nothing wrong using just 1 rad, however if you want better temps (on load) more = better


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> On average the idle temp on wc is mostly slightly higher but the max temp on load is lower. Also it's less noisy than on air.
> 
> ---
> really? Cause I have cooled my cpu with only a 60mm thick 120 rad and it stayed cool on load. There's nothing wrong using just 1 rad, however if you want better temps (on load) more = better


Can't forget sexier =)

He asked if there was a general rule of thumb for rads, That's the rule of thumb LOL. I promise, I'm not makin this up as i go along








I mean, you can cool a CPU + SLI setup with 1.120 if you wanted to. You're system's not gonna explode or anything =P The min recommended is 1.120 per block + an extra 120 though


----------



## Ragnarok05

ANyone have any good fan recommendations for this case?

I've been having really high temps in my graphics cards lately, which seem to be from a lack of airflow, but the fans I have are extraordinarily loud if I take the voltage limiter off them, so I'm thinking I may either get a fan controller (Which will still mean I have to deal with loud ass fans) or try and get some quiet, but forceful fans.

Also, is a it a good idea to have both front fans as intake or have one intake and one exhaust? Im thinking of making the left fan an exhaust so it can remove the heat from my GPUs better, but is this a good idea?


----------



## kpoeticg

TBH, you should be focusing on fans AND a fan controller if you're having airflow issues. I'm not sure what fans you have, but if you're using the stock fans that came with the XB, that's a bad idea with almost any chassis.

I definitely recommend the 2 front fans as intake and the rear as exhaust. That works with the design of the case. Anything else really goes against the grain of how the the mobo layout/fan mounts/vent holes are setup.

The intake fan in front of the graphics cards is blowing cool air into your graphics cards, that your graphics cards are turning into hot air and blowing out their PCI Vents.

Considering you need case fans and not rad fans, there's just tooooo many options to choose from. But using an undervolt cable with Dual Slot GPU's up against each other in a small Cube Case like the XB is guaranteed to cause heat issues. You NEEEEED a fan controller so you can turn your fans up to max when you're running at load or just running hot. You could get some PWM fans if you don't wanna spring for a controller. Then your mobo can take care of it.

I don't usually recommend Gentle Typhoons for case fans because they're better at cooling whatevers directly in front of them instead of circulating air around the chassis. But considering your situation, a GT AP-15 right in front of your GPU's could do the trick. GT AP-45 (also sold as AP-00) is 2150RPM and can push even more air. They're extremely silent for the amount of air they can move. You'd need a fan controller tho cuz the commercial/normal speed GT's don't have PWM. If you don't mind doing a very small modification to the front panel, you could also go with some 140mm Akasa Vipers. Those are PWM

Corsair AF120 and AF140's are supposed to be decent Case Fans. They even sell em with LED's now. Noctua S-12A's are decent chassis fans. There's a few of the many options for u









Def don't get Bitfenix Spectre Pro's. I've heard from alot of people they can be really noisy. And def don't buy fans with the intention of permanently undervolting them. You obviously have alot of heat generating in your chassis so that's not gonna work out well with any fans. I'd probly go with GT AP-15's or AP-45's OR 140mm Akasa Vipers. Those are mainly rad fans, but since your GPU's are right behind the fan, it should work out perfect.

Good Luck


----------



## Ragnarok05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> TBH, you should be focusing on fans AND a fan controller if you're having airflow issues. I'm not sure what fans you have, but if you're using the stock fans that came with the XB, that's a bad idea with almost any chassis.
> 
> I definitely recommend the 2 front fans as intake and the rear as exhaust. That works with the design of the case. Anything else really goes against the grain of how the the mobo layout/fan mounts/vent holes are setup.
> 
> The intake fan in front of the graphics cards is blowing cool air into your graphics cards, that your graphics cards are turning into hot air and blowing out their PCI Vents.
> 
> Considering you need case fans and not rad fans, there's just tooooo many options to choose from. But using an undervolt cable with Dual Slot GPU's up against each other in a small Cube Case like the XB is guaranteed to cause heat issues. You NEEEEED a fan controller so you can turn your fans up to max when you're running at load or just running hot. You could get some PWM fans if you don't wanna spring for a controller. Then your mobo can take care of it.
> 
> I don't usually recommend Gentle Typhoons for case fans because they're better at cooling whatevers directly in front of them instead of circulating air around the chassis. But considering your situation, a GT AP-15 right in front of your GPU's could do the trick. GT AP-45 (also sold as AP-00) is 2150RPM and can push even more air. They're extremely silent for the amount of air they can move. You'd need a fan controller tho cuz the commercial/normal speed GT's don't have PWM. If you don't mind doing a very small modification to the front panel, you could also go with some 140mm Akasa Vipers. Those are PWM
> 
> Corsair AF120 and AF140's are supposed to be decent Case Fans. They even sell em with LED's now. Noctua S-12A's are decent chassis fans. There's a few of the many options for u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Def don't get Bitfenix Spectre Pro's. I've heard from alot of people they can be really noisy. And def don't buy fans with the intention of permanently undervolting them. You obviously have alot of heat generating in your chassis so that's not gonna work out well with any fans. I'd probly go with GT AP-15's or AP-45's OR 140mm Akasa Vipers. Those are mainly rad fans, but since your GPU's are right behind the fan, it should work out perfect.
> 
> Good Luck


Thanks =D I'll definitely look into some of those.

Any good recommendations for a fan controller?


----------



## Tamber

NEXT Sentry has worked flawless for me.


----------



## SortOfGrim

yep, both the NZXT Sentry Mesh as the NZXT Sentry Mix 2 are excellent!


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamber*
> 
> NEXT Sentry has worked flawless for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> yep, both the NZXT Sentry Mesh as the NZXT Sentry Mix 2 are excellent!


I third this. I own a Mix 2, and I have a friend with a Sentry Mesh, and we put another Mix 2 in the rig we built for his sister. They all work flawlessly (and we'll just ignore the fact that one of my channels is dead, but I was too lazy to get a replacement from FCPU because I might as well have bought a second controller). But no, seriously, they're great fan controllers.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragnarok05*
> 
> Thanks =D I'll definitely look into some of those.
> 
> Any good recommendations for a fan controller?


Considering the fact you're only gonna be running a few fans on the controller, i wouldn't sweat the decision too much. Either just go with the Mesh like every1's recommending, or get something cheaper. Pretty much any fan controller should be able to handle your fans just fine. Get something that you like the way it looks


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> TBH, you should be focusing on fans AND a fan controller if you're having airflow issues. I'm not sure what fans you have, but if you're using the stock fans that came with the XB, that's a bad idea with almost any chassis.
> 
> I definitely recommend the 2 front fans as intake and the rear as exhaust. That works with the design of the case. Anything else really goes against the grain of how the the mobo layout/fan mounts/vent holes are setup.
> 
> The intake fan in front of the graphics cards is blowing cool air into your graphics cards, that your graphics cards are turning into hot air and blowing out their PCI Vents.
> 
> Considering you need case fans and not rad fans, there's just tooooo many options to choose from. But using an undervolt cable with Dual Slot GPU's up against each other in a small Cube Case like the XB is guaranteed to cause heat issues. You NEEEEED a fan controller so you can turn your fans up to max when you're running at load or just running hot. You could get some PWM fans if you don't wanna spring for a controller. Then your mobo can take care of it.
> 
> I don't usually recommend Gentle Typhoons for case fans because they're better at cooling whatevers directly in front of them instead of circulating air around the chassis. But considering your situation, a GT AP-15 right in front of your GPU's could do the trick. GT AP-45 (also sold as AP-00) is 2150RPM and can push even more air. They're extremely silent for the amount of air they can move. You'd need a fan controller tho cuz the commercial/normal speed GT's don't have PWM. If you don't mind doing a very small modification to the front panel, you could also go with some 140mm Akasa Vipers. Those are PWM
> 
> Corsair AF120 and AF140's are supposed to be decent Case Fans. They even sell em with LED's now. Noctua S-12A's are decent chassis fans. There's a few of the many options for u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Def don't get Bitfenix Spectre Pro's. I've heard from alot of people they can be really noisy. And def don't buy fans with the intention of permanently undervolting them. You obviously have alot of heat generating in your chassis so that's not gonna work out well with any fans. I'd probly go with GT AP-15's or AP-45's OR 140mm Akasa Vipers. Those are mainly rad fans, but since your GPU's are right behind the fan, it should work out perfect.
> 
> Good Luck


OK, so whats the difference between a "case" fan, a "chassis" fan and a radiator fan? I would love to know the differences in depth.


----------



## kpoeticg

case fan = chassis fan, sorry if i wasn't clear

fans have a few different specs on them, dBA, mmH20, CFM

dBA = noise level
mmH20 = SP (Static Pressure)
CFM = Airflow (Cubic Feet per Minute)

High CFM + Low dBA = great case fan
High mmH20 + Low dBA = great rad fan
There's obviously more to it than that, and people could point things out about P/Q curve and whatnot, but that's a simplified way of looking at it

Good Radfans and Heatsink fans are meant to scoop air and push it through an enclosed space like a radiator or heatsink. They have blade designs that don't allow air to escape from the sides, increasing the (static) pressure it creates.

Good CaseFans are generally the opposite. They have blades designed to intentionally let air escape out the sides so they circulate air throughout a larger area than whats in front of them.

Gentle Typhoons (Rad/Heatsink Fans) 
Noctua S12A (Case Fans) 

IMO, and yes it is my opinion, 120/140 x 25mm fan can only really be great at one or the other. Bigger or Thicker Fans can be great at both


----------



## SortOfGrim

just a quick reminder, the Scythe Gentle Typhoon is NOT designed as a rad fan. However they really perform very well as rad fans too. If you want silent yet powerful fans the Scythe AP14 and AP15 are just phenomenal!
link


----------



## kpoeticg

They may not have beant "meant" that way. But they are a textbook rad fan. They don't circulate air, they push it. UltraKaze, Slipstream, & Glidestream are more meant for case fans

Alot of/all of what i say is usually my personal opinion. And it's ALWAYS better for people to research things and learn them themselves. That way you have a deeper understanding more than remembering exactly what somebody said to you.

GT's can make great case fans in
A. Small cases that don't have alot of area beyond the edges of the fans
B. Cases with fan mounts that cover most of the area of the case


----------



## Ragnarok05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Considering the fact you're only gonna be running a few fans on the controller, i wouldn't sweat the decision too much. Either just go with the Mesh like every1's recommending, or get something cheaper. Pretty much any fan controller should be able to handle your fans just fine. Get something that you like the way it looks


Figure I might get a bitfenix one, I think its called the recon.

Looks all snazzy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> case fan = chassis fan, sorry if i wasn't clear
> 
> fans have a few different specs on them, dBA, mmH20, CFM
> 
> dBA = noise level
> mmH20 = SP (Static Pressure)
> CFM = Airflow (Cubic Feet per Minute)
> 
> High CFM + Low dBA = great case fan
> High mmH20 + Low dBA = great rad fan
> There's obviously more to it than that, and people could point things out about P/Q curve and whatnot, but that's a simplified way of looking at it
> 
> Good Radfans and Heatsink fans are meant to scoop air and push it through an enclosed space like a radiator or heatsink. They have blade designs that don't allow air to escape from the sides, increasing the (static) pressure it creates.
> 
> Good CaseFans are generally the opposite. They have blades designed to intentionally let air escape out the sides so they circulate air throughout a larger area than whats in front of them.
> 
> Gentle Typhoons (Rad/Heatsink Fans)
> Noctua S12A (Case Fans)
> 
> IMO, and yes it is my opinion, 120/140 x 25mm fan can only really be great at one or the other. Bigger or Thicker Fans can be great at both


I pretty much just slap any old fan I buy anywhere in my PC.

I didnt realize there was much difference between them all.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragnarok05*
> 
> Figure I might get a bitfenix one, I think its called the recon.
> 
> Looks all snazzy.
> I pretty much just slap any old fan I buy anywhere in my PC.
> 
> I didnt realize there was much difference between them all.


The Recon should suit your purposes just fine. Also lets you control your fans with a smartphone i think...

The difference is why your GPU's are overheating









If cooling was no big deal, the modding community would be MUCH smaller. Getting an AiO Closed Loop Water Cooling System would help you even more. Something like the CoolerMaster Glacer or the Corsair h100i. The Glacer's expandable which is nice, if and when you get a feel for it you can add some water blocks on your GPU's as well.


----------



## Robilar

I grabbed the NZXT Mix 2. It is 30w per channel and has color changing LED's (to match LED case fans if needed). Plus it is 6 channels. I am using all 6 (4 for my rad, one for top fan, one for rear fan).

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01321_zps74b8da7a.jpg.html


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I grabbed the NZXT Mix 2. It is 30w per channel and has color changing LED's (to match LED case fans if needed). Plus it is 6 channels. I am using all 6 (4 for my rad, one for top fan, one for rear fan).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01321_zps74b8da7a.jpg.html


You have your rad setup with 4 fans on different channels?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> You have your rad setup with 4 fans on different channels?


Sure why not? Easy to keep them at the same level. I typically run the push fans at a higher RPM than the pull. Plus my front and rear fans are different RPM/CFM fans. As such running them all off a splitter would not be the best idea.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Sure why not? Easy to keep them at the same level. I typically run the push fans at a higher RPM than the pull. Plus my front and rear fans are different RPM/CFM fans. As such running them all off a splitter would not be the best idea.


I would run push on one channel and pull on the other.


----------



## kpoeticg

It's counter-intuitive to run em all on different channels. Even 2 different channels is generally counter-intuitive but there's exceptions like your situation with different fans. I'd at least run the pairs on the same channel. You'd never have a reason to change the speeds individually. You're just making it so you have to move 4 levers to perform one action


----------



## LukkyStrike

So after spending some time getting some new parts for the PC, and other replacements for issues with the parts, I ended up having another PC available to build.

I have been having issues spending the time i would like with my PC because it is also the family DVR/Media server, so I can have very limited down time. So I decided to pick up a new case and some new ram to be able to split off the DVR/Media server from my main PC.

I have not bought a case since 2009, my ANTEC 300 illumination has served me very well, but i was starting to burst at the seams here lately.

the first picture is the fully running server without a home, next to the PC that would be put into the Haf. I only had 1 hour of downtime to set windows 7 up on my Raid 0 platter drives, set up WMC, hack the current recording schedules into the new WMC. This did not give me enough time to be able to pull my "gaming" rig out of the case and install the "server"

I was able to meet my deadline, and then i proceed to pull out the "gaming" rig from the 300. Then it was very late, so i set up the large 200mm fan i got for the Haf and went to bed.

the next day I again only had an hour to set up the "server", luckily i had everything ready to go.

Setting up the gaming rig was quite easy, I really like the case. I thought I was going to put my H80i in the rear of the case in the normal position, but i realized that the fan on top would not clear the fans on the radiator. So I mounted it in the front of the case, yes this means that it is pulling "hot" air into the case but my CPU temps have improved.

I am liking the case quite a bit, I have noticed that the new version has the larger HD tray in the case which is nice. Yet I only have 2 SSD's in the rig so the front is quite empty and underutilized. I think that it was a bit odd that they would put the power-supply on the side of the case that has the CPU above, i would have loved to rig a fan blowing on the bottom of my MB in that area, but my large PS takes up all the space.

I will come back and post other opinions as I see what I like and do not like, and some more pictures.


----------



## boxwunder13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I grabbed the NZXT Mix 2. It is 30w per channel and has color changing LED's (to match LED case fans if needed). Plus it is 6 channels. I am using all 6 (4 for my rad, one for top fan, one for rear fan).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01321_zps74b8da7a.jpg.html


Run two fans minimum on one channel. I noticed a difference in fan speed when I switched to two fans on one channel.


----------



## Ragnarok05

I think the fact I had my fton fans set as exhaust probably wasn't helping the issue. But I do certainly need to get some better ones, or at least a controller to tweak the voltage.

Cos I either have them low voltage, which means they dont seem to move stuff all air, or I have them full voltage, so my PC is about ready for a short flight.

For reference I have Aerocool Shark fans. I think 140mm size.

The rear one is just a 12mm fan from my DF-85. Soley cos it has red LEDs to match the front.


----------



## Ragnarok05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragnarok05*
> 
> I think the fact I had my fton fans set as exhaust probably wasn't helping the issue. But I do certainly need to get some better ones, or at least a controller to tweak the voltage.
> 
> Cos I either have them low voltage, which means they dont seem to move stuff all air, or I have them full voltage, so my PC is about ready for a short flight.
> 
> For reference I have Aerocool Shark fans. I think 140mm size.
> 
> The rear one is just a 12mm fan from my DF-85. Soley cos it has red LEDs to match the front.


Ok, so changing my front fans to my old stock DF-85 120mm ones seems to have worked at reducing my temps dramatically. so far the highest temp in Assassins creed is 73 degrees, which is about 20 degrees less than before.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Test Station

The NZXT Sentry Mesh is awesome, just I wish it had some leds on it. I almost switched off the pc


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Hopefully within the week I will be upgrading my motherboard to an Asus Maximus V Formula. The cheap Gigabyte that I have now will not let me overclock anything, and I really want to find out high my i5 2500k will go. Hopefully sometime this week I can get either a Cooler Master Eisberg 240 or the Glacier 240l. I also need to find 3 more motherboard standoff things. Here are some comparison pics.


----------



## kpoeticg

I HIGHLY recommend the Glacer over the Eisberg. The pump's far superior if you have any future plans of expanding it


----------



## wh0kn0ws

That's my first choice, however its sold out everywhere and I have no idea when it'll be back in stock.


----------



## kpoeticg

It's a pretty new release so that's probly why it's sold out. If you didn't already know, the Glacer is the Swiftech H220 rebranded so it can be sold in the US. There was probly a ton of people waiting for its release since there was a decent amount of time between the H220's Patent being pulled in the US and the Glacer being released. So the first stock probly sold out quick. I'd expect it to be back soon...


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I figured it was just a somewhat small production run. I am glad Swiftech made that deal with Cooler Master. I was going to get the H220, but then all that crap happened and I wasn't able to get one. I am curious if they are going to make a 360 vesion.

Edit: produce the h320 rebrand.


----------



## kpoeticg

Considering how quickly the 240 version apparently sold out, i'd be shocked if they didn't make a 360 version.
And agreed, it was a pretty brilliant collabo by both parties involved


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Hopefully within the week I will be upgrading my motherboard to an Asus Maximus V Formula. The cheap Gigabyte that I have now will not let me overclock anything, and I really want to found out high my i5 2500k will go. Hopefully sometime this week I can get either a Cooler Master Eisberg 240 or the Glacier 240l. I also need to find 3 more motherboard standoff things. Here are some comparison pics.


I have (had?) the same 1155 board, and with my 2500k I was only able to get 4.2GHz out of it regardless of how much voltage I tossed at the thing









Then I just said screw it and got a Asus z87 pro with a haswell unlocked i5, and I've been at 4.5 since day 1









I was mildly surprised that it actually lapped itself somewhat, but then I was using IC Diamond:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







And here's the "Fishtank" as my great grandfather wants to call it now:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Did you have the same or similar Asus or Gigabyte board? I'm going to try and keep the i5 as long as possible, just because I'm a broke college student. Maybe one day I can play around with the 2011 socket or something similar.


----------



## Kuudere

Just checked, same exact board though I don't remember the revision, it's back in the box and I don't feel like looking at the moment, I might use it for a relative's build or sell it, depending on my mood









i only upgraded because I wanted more SATA ports and Fan Xpert, but figured I might as well get onto the newest of new so I can keep it around until it dies, so I went Haswell. I'm kind of worried about selling the 2500k partially lapped on ebay though









As a side note, cramming 8 drives into the XB is a pain.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> Just checked, same exact board though I don't remember the revision, it's back in the box and I don't feel like looking at the moment, I might use it for a relative's build or sell it, depending on my mood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i only upgraded because I wanted more SATA ports and Fan Xpert, but figured I might as well get onto the newest of new so I can keep it around until it dies, so I went Haswell. I'm kind of worried about selling the 2500k partially lapped on ebay though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note, *cramming 8 drives into the XB* is a pain.


So no optical drive? I admit I don't use one often but I have a bunch on legacy programs on disc (Photoshop, Office etc) and need them when I do reinstalls.


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> So no optical drive? I admit I don't use one often but I have a bunch on legacy programs on disc (Photoshop, Office etc) and need them when I do reinstalls.


I keep those installers in a folder on one of the drives, but I do have a USB external DVD drive if I ever need it (atm waiting for a new USB Y cable cause I lost the one it came with), plus 2 laptops with DVD drives (one also reads BDs).

Well, I really only have 7 drives, but it's wired for 8; I'm waiting for the shopping weekend to see what deal I can find on a WD 4TB, then I can just slip it into the last open hotswap bay and run a day long format on it to scan for bad sectors... or see if it's DoA.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> I have (had?) the same 1155 board, and with my 2500k I was only able to get 4.2GHz out of it regardless of how much voltage I tossed at the thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I just said screw it and got a Asus z87 pro with a haswell unlocked i5, and I've been at 4.5 since day 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was mildly surprised that it actually lapped itself somewhat, but then I was using IC Diamond:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the "Fishtank" as my great grandfather wants to call it now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sounds like your CPU was just a bad clocker. Certain boards absolutely have better clocking capabilities than others. But 4.2 sounds like u just had bad luck with the lottery

Is that a 3528 Strip in there?


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Sounds like your CPU was just a bad clocker. Certain boards absolutely have better clocking capabilities than others. But 4.2 sounds like u just had bad luck with the lottery
> 
> Is that a 3528 Strip in there?


From what info I can find on what the 3528 LEDs are, almost the same thing, just the flexible PCB in the pair I got is black colored; and wired to a molex connector. Once I get some soldering supplies I'll look into doing it myself, by possibly adding in more green.

...or I stop with all the lighting?


----------



## kpoeticg

LOLLLLL, i really can't imagine that your XB needs more lighting









I asked if it was 3528 cuz of the Pastel look to it. The easiest way to tell the difference between 3528 and 5050 is 3528 uses 3 LED's for RGB and 5050 has RGB LED's
So if you have a 5 meter strip of each with 300 LED's on each. 5050 will have 300 RGB LED's, the 3528 will have 100 Red 100 Green 100 Blue. So 5050's are 3x more dense if you have it lit up with one color


----------



## Kuudere

Ahh, makes sense now, the ones I have are single large LED spaced about an inch apart. I was slightly annoyed that it wasn't a darker purple, but now that I see it, I like the lighter purple because it mixes with the green a bit better than I thought it would.

And yeah, i'll hold off on adding more, it makes for a decent nightlight as it is


----------



## wh0kn0ws

How well would this kit do in our case.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20835/ex-wat-263/XSPC_Raystorm_750_AX240_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c321s1310

I feel like it would be a pain to fill, and with the res in the basement it would be prone to leak. Also, do any of you know how well either the xspc kit or this kit would work?.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21871/ex-wat-277/Larkooler_SkyWater_330_Extreme_Performance_Universal_G14_Liquid_Cooling_Kit_KIT302_Sockets_LGA_775_115x_1366_2011_AM2_AM3_FM1_FM2.html?tl=g30c321s1286


----------



## kpoeticg

I don't know much about the pumps that come with either of those. XSPC has nice kits, I'd get one of the D5 kits though. The rad will fit just fine, a few other people have put AX240's in the XB


----------



## JeffGRC

Just bought the HAF XB EVO and it should be at my house between the 29th and 4th. I've been watching this case, reading reviews, gawking at the amazing mods done and made the choice to get it. My plan is to paint the case/internals prior to doing my PC build that way the case is ready to go as parts come in. I will make sure to make a photo log of my progress that way as I finish I can upload them to this great site.


----------



## kpoeticg

Awesome. Looking forward to the pics!
Also, welcome to OCN & the HAF XB Club


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> How well would this kit do in our case.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20835/ex-wat-263/XSPC_Raystorm_750_AX240_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c321s1310
> 
> I feel like it would be a pain to fill, and with the res in the basement it would be prone to leak. Also, do any of you know how well either the xspc kit or this kit would work?.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21871/ex-wat-277/Larkooler_SkyWater_330_Extreme_Performance_Universal_G14_Liquid_Cooling_Kit_KIT302_Sockets_LGA_775_115x_1366_2011_AM2_AM3_FM1_FM2.html?tl=g30c321s1286


I would get a D5 version. The first loop I did was with the rs version kit and the version 4 pump/res they put with the kit was junk. The first one went out during the leak test and the replacement worked but not very well.


----------



## t77snapshot

*OP UPDATE:*

New Build Log has been added to the club! Check it out









Quote:


> *[Build Log] TRiCLOPS by: kpoeticg*


*~T77~*


----------



## SamEkinci

After being on the fence for so long, I finally purchased mine. Now only thing I regret is I waited for so long to pull the trigger. It has space for even my secondary PSU!

Here is a little video of it I made unboxing and close up inside footage with my gopro!! Its on sale at Microcenter for 89$ plus 10$ mail-in rebate..!!!


----------



## Jugurnot

Hey all.

Had my box delivered and everything swapped over last night and wow... Just wow.

Great case, took half as long to do all my cable managent than my old antec 1200. Didnt have to route cables in crazy directions to make everything reach, as was in the antec. Love how it all is hidden underneath because asthetics is a big part o the build for me.

The only thing im concerned with is the right side panel, and it being so close to my 140mm water cpu cooler. The cooler is blowing towards outside of the case, therefore possibly sucking air throuhg the side panel. I dangled a tissue paper over the vent to see if it was, and it didnt appear to cling to the panel, nor did it blow away from it. I dont intend on getting a top fan, or any other fans other than the two fronts and my push-pull cpu cooler.

Pics to follow as soon as i get home!

Build specs

HAF XB
msi z77-gd65
I5 3570k
Thermaltake water 2.0 performer
Corsair vengeance 2x4 gb (soon to be 4x4gb)
Gtx 660 (soon to be in sli)
Antec 1000w psu
128gb 840 pro ssd
300gb Velociraptor hdd
Optical drive


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

hmm IT's bin a while now since ive posted i still have not transferred my stuff to the XB ... guys i got some free time and i want to do the top window acrylic mod. How to make the plexi stick flush to the panel?? 3M tape has a 1.5 mm gap


----------



## kpoeticg

I did a bit of a walkthrough of it in my build log. When i tried putting little pieces of 4010 like a cpl inches apart it wouldn't work cuz of the small gap, when i pushed one side the other side would pop off. When i lined the window with 4010 it held.

Sascha posted a great tutorial in here if you wanna do a thread search for it. I also quoted that in my build log cuz that's what taught me how to do it.

The more border you leave around the window, the more room the plexi will have so it can compensate for the window molding. I didn't leave much room, that's why i had to line my window with tape


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

i saw what you did for the molding ... ummm i was thinking what if i used black RTV Silicone to fill the gap and make it look flush! If i cant get my hands on the U channel.


----------



## kpoeticg

How is there a gap if you don't have any U/C-Channel?

Ohhhhhh, you mean cuz of the gap the thickness of the tape is gonna cause between the plexi and top panel? The 4010 tape is like the texture of gummy bears. It should squeeze down pretty close to flush when you push on it for mounting....

But yeah, thats pretty much what molding's for. To seal it up. You don't necessarily need to use U/C-Channel. It just probly looks better than silicone will. Give it a shot though

If you have access to a CNC machine, you could always try what DreadyDK did in HIS BUILD and mill the acylic so it sits completely flush inside the opening


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

I will have to find the most thinnest 3m double sided tape to avoid the space. Im hoping i find U channel down here . BTW 3/16's plexi to thick ?


----------



## kpoeticg

Probly. 1/8" or 3mm will be the easiest to work with for the window.

Then again, if you're not gonna use molding, 3/16 shouldn't be problematic. You'd still be able to make it work with molding. Just thinner would be easier


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

3/16 is what i have to work with for now ill try to get the 1/8 :/ .. for covering up the drill holes im gunna saw off some heads off some 1/8 rivets paint em black and hot glue em in place lol. I hate the nuts and bolts look


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Hey all.
> 
> Had my box delivered and everything swapped over last night and wow... Just wow.
> 
> Great case, took half as long to do all my cable managent than my old antec 1200. Didnt have to route cables in crazy directions to make everything reach, as was in the antec. Love how it all is hidden underneath because asthetics is a big part o the build for me.
> 
> The only thing im concerned with is the right side panel, and it being so close to my 140mm water cpu cooler. The cooler is blowing towards outside of the case, therefore possibly sucking air throuhg the side panel. I dangled a tissue paper over the vent to see if it was, and it didnt appear to cling to the panel, nor did it blow away from it. I dont intend on getting a top fan, or any other fans other than the two fronts and my push-pull cpu cooler.
> 
> Pics to follow as soon as i get home!
> 
> Build specs
> 
> HAF XB
> msi z77-gd65
> I5 3570k
> Thermaltake water 2.0 performer
> Corsair vengeance 2x4 gb (soon to be 4x4gb)
> Gtx 660 (soon to be in sli)
> Antec 1000w psu
> 128gb 840 pro ssd
> 300gb Velociraptor hdd
> Optical drive


Here are some pics, nothing special, i'm sure you've all seen something like it.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Probly. 1/8" or 3mm will be the easiest to work with for the window.
> 
> Then again, if you're not gonna use molding, 3/16 shouldn't be problematic. You'd still be able to make it work with molding. Just thinner would be easier


I turned my head to this what if i drilled 1/8 holes around the plexi and secure it with tech point screws like these ..  will the plexi crack ?? .im looking at it as how you screw 120mm leds fans with the fat screws and it don't crack.


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> I turned my head to this what if i drilled 1/8 holes around the plexi and secure it with tech point screws like these ..  will the plexi crack ?? .im looking at it as how you screw 120mm leds fans with the fat screws and it don't crack.


it would.
use a nut and bolt instead.. either allen head or even countersunk if your feeling ambitious

be careful when drilling through plexi, make sure it's fully clamped so it doesn't vibrate ( that will cause a crack)


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> I turned my head to this what if i drilled 1/8 holes around the plexi and secure it with tech point screws like these ..  will the plexi crack ?? .im looking at it as how you screw 120mm leds fans with the fat screws and it don't crack.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> it would.
> use a nut and bolt instead.. either allen head or even countersunk if your feeling ambitious
> 
> be careful when drilling through plexi, make sure it's fully clamped so it doesn't vibrate ( that will cause a crack)


I agree, dont use self tapping screws. Nuts and bolts are a much better option. I used rivets on mine. Just drill a hole in the plexi very slowly. You can even use water mixed with baking soda as a lubricant. plexi usually cracks because of heat. It expands the molecules causing the area around the hole to become weak. If you are drilling. If you use water/baking soda (water is lubricant, baking is rust inhibitor so your bits dont rust) just spray a little in the area you want to drill and go slowly adding water as needed.


----------



## kpoeticg

Wow that baking soda's a good tip. Never heard that b4. Rivets are a good idea too. Never really see people use rivets with plexi...


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

ohhh first time im hearing about the baking soda!







UMM but if i use the rivets i cant pop them fully ill have to pull just till there snug enough and dremell off the metal pull rod.


----------



## ilikebeer

How can i fit three 2 slot gfx cards in this case? I've already got mine assembled with a mobo with 4 pcie slots, but the cards would be too close together (too hot) unless i used a riser or something, but then how to secure the third card?


----------



## kpoeticg

Best advice is to put your cards under water.
Other than that, you'll have to mod another slot into the chassis. There's cardholders you can buy to help you secure it like THIS one by LianLi. You could cut 3 slots off it to make it fit. They also sell a version with 7 slots but that would kinda defeat the purpose


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> I got an XB last weekend, haven't gotten pics because I am waiting til I get the Seidon 240 cooler to snap shots... so I am not added yet.


So its been 3 weeks and I scrapped the idea of the Seidon 240 for the Eisberg 240L due to the expandable aspect. I would like to add to it later so this cooler works better for me.

I has picktars, I can has membership???

So we starts with the classic, STICKER MOD!!!

EVGA - Enthusiast Built. "Built not Bought!"


Then we has some blue lights, first power on with the new cooler. 27* nice and cold


Pretty night shot. Need clear tube with UV Blue coolant to really show it off. Soon.

So, nuthin special... but I love it. Adds please?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote your post and PM the OP (t77snapshot) with it. He'll add you when he's around and has a chance. If it takes a few days it just means he hasn't been around yet


----------



## wthenshaw

Sweet looking build TLSheff


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

hey i got the plexi today but the guy at the shop made a bad cut .Only when i reached home to find out its not right :/ tomorrow im goin back to query at the place. Im picking up some blue leds tomorrow depending if things go right!


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> ohhh first time im hearing about the baking soda!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UMM but if i use the rivets i cant pop them fully ill have to pull just till there snug enough and dremell off the metal pull rod.


If you use long enough rivets and a rivet washer on the opposite side it wont crack the plexi.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> If you use long enough rivets and a rivet washer on the opposite side it wont crack the plexi.


i dont mind doing that but did you popped the rivets fully ?? i cannot find Uchannel i check 6 places today :/ BTW im using 1/4 plexi!


----------



## kpoeticg

Some places sell C-Channel instead of U-Channel. Also some places just sell it as window molding


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

I WENT 2 a few places and man if you saw those guys was there, lol thoes people were like professional noobs ! i even showed them a photo on my android ... Im talking about big glass window/doors/weather proofing/ custom bathrooms LTD. COMP AND a few car ACC. shops. hmmm what im gonna do gunna will take a while ill give you guys an up date in the next few days :/ sorry again.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> i dont mind doing that but did you popped the rivets fully ?? i cannot find Uchannel i check 6 places today :/ BTW im using 1/4 plexi!


Yes I popped them fully. Just have to be careful and make sure you get a rivet with more than 1/4" grip. Also I get all my U channel from here: MNPCTECH


----------



## LegendOfVirgil

Does plexi usually stay cleaner than acrylic? Or would actual glass still hold the clean medal?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Here is my updated pic. I am really happy with the motherboard, it automatically overclocked my cpu to 4.6. So I am hoping I can get it to go higher. I need to do something with the ram, the color doesn't go that well with the red. I guess I also need to call Microsoft so I can activate Windows 8. I had to do a clean install and it is saying the code is in use, which was true a couple hours ago. I also need to get the other cooler installed, which should be here next week.

Sorry for the not so great pic.


----------



## wthenshaw

You need to change the Sata cakes also, to either red or black.

On another note don't use automatic overclock settings on your motherboard, as it over volts the hell out of your chip. Your best bet is overclock within the bios manually so that you have control over what voltage you're giving the chip.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I forgot about the cables, but they do need changed. After I get my cooler installed I'll have to go into bios and do everything my self. I didn't know that they put crazy amount of volts through the CPU to get the high oc.

Edit: I was monitoring the cpu when it went to the 4.6 turbo boost and the vcore goes up to 1.32. Thats safe for these chips so I guess its good.


----------



## LegendOfVirgil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You need to change the Sata *cakes* also, to either red or black.
> 
> On another note don't use automatic overclock settings on your motherboard, as it over volts the hell out of your chip. Your best bet is overclock within the bios manually so that you have control over what voltage you're giving the chip.


Lol, I know it was an autocorrect mistake, but it just makes me giggle. If only storage ran off cakes.


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendOfVirgil*
> 
> Lol, I know it was an autocorrect mistake, but it just makes me giggle. If only storage ran off cakes.


I don't think sugar transmits electric signals very well...


----------



## LegendOfVirgil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> I don't think sugar transmits electric signals very well...


Shhh...let the dream live on.


----------



## wthenshaw

Darn it.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Here is my updated pic. I am really happy with the motherboard, it automatically overclocked my cpu to 4.6. So I am hoping I can get it to go higher. I need to do something with the ram, the color doesn't go that well with the red. I guess I also need to call Microsoft so I can activate Windows 8. I had to do a clean install and it is saying the code is in use, which was true a couple hours ago. I also need to get the other cooler installed, which should be here next week.
> 
> Sorry for the not so great pic.


Nice build, wh0kn0ws! [email protected] is very good for the 2500k







I have it at [email protected] myself, manually though

mmm sata cake


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Here is my updated pic. I am really happy with the motherboard, it automatically overclocked my cpu to 4.6. So I am hoping I can get it to go higher. I need to do something with the ram, the color doesn't go that well with the red. I guess I also need to call Microsoft so I can activate Windows 8. I had to do a clean install and it is saying the code is in use, which was true a couple hours ago. I also need to get the other cooler installed, which should be here next week.
> 
> Sorry for the not so great pic.


Not sure where you are located, but im looking to get another 2 sticks of that ram amd im going with the blue theme


----------



## LegendOfVirgil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> mmm sata cake


The future of storage right there.


----------



## kpoeticg

I can't believe u actually found a pic for sata cakes. +1


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Nice build, wh0kn0ws! [email protected] is very good for the 2500k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have it at [email protected] myself, manually though
> 
> mmm sata cake


----------



## kpoeticg

Too Funny!!!


----------



## Majentrix

Got the backplate for my 760 at last, looks great.
Also took the time to replace the thermal paste on the heatsink.


----------



## aludka

Need some help. I'm going to be doing a custom cable job and I cannot for the life of me find anyone that sells extra atx pins for the power supply. I can find molex pins no problem but not the atx pins.

Nevermind. Found some.


----------



## kpoeticg

Pretty much everywhere that sells WC gear sells ATX pins & connectors


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> I got an XB last weekend, haven't gotten pics because I am waiting til I get the Seidon 240 cooler to snap shots... so I am not added yet.
> 
> 
> 
> So its been 3 weeks and I scrapped the idea of the Seidon 240 for the Eisberg 240L due to the expandable aspect. I would like to add to it later so this cooler works better for me.
> 
> I has picktars, I can has membership???
> 
> So we starts with the classic, STICKER MOD!!!
> 
> EVGA - Enthusiast Built. "Built not Bought!"
> 
> Pretty night shot. Need clear tube with UV Blue coolant to really show it off. Soon.
> 
> So, nuthin special... but I love it. Adds please?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Quote your post and PM the OP (t77snapshot) with it. He'll add you when he's around and has a chance. If it takes a few days it just means he hasn't been around yet


I am around now







Welcome to the XB Club TLSheff !!!!!!


----------



## gringott

Hey everybody, great reading about your mods.

I am looking for the 2.5" cage in the basement of the HAF-XB. Crazy but I need another one. Anybody mod your case and remove this cage?
If so please PM me with your price. I'm in the USA so for cheap shipping I would think only USA people.

Thanks, if I get this it will be my first mod beyond some LEDs and a fan power distribution strip.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Not sure where you are located, but im looking to get another 2 sticks of that ram amd im going with the blue theme


I am located in Indiana, but idk if im gonna sell these.


----------



## soulstaker

I'm somewhat interested in this case.

It is avaiable on some retailers here, but only the first version (not EVO). Did anyone try to mod the 2.5" SSD cage to support 3.5" HDDs ? If yes, how hard was to mod that?

And looking back for the last 10 or so pages, it seems that the XB EVO was released less than a month ago, right? Apart from the HDD tray changes, what else was changed on it?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulstaker*
> 
> I'm somewhat interested in this case.
> 
> It is avaiable on some retailers here, but only the first version (not EVO). Did anyone try to mod the 2.5" SSD cage to support 3.5" HDDs ? If yes, how hard was to mod that?
> 
> And looking back for the last 10 or so pages, it seems that the XB EVO was released less than a month ago, right? Apart from the HDD tray changes, what else was changed on it?


Stock PWM fans


----------



## kpoeticg

People have modded the 2.5 cage and other people have just bought 3.5 cages that would fit there


----------



## winterwarrior

sry wrong thread


----------



## RandomJ

almost done
current specs in my signature, also PassMark score.
would love to join the club


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulstaker*
> 
> I'm somewhat interested in this case.
> 
> It is avaiable on some retailers here, but only the first version (not EVO). Did anyone try to mod the 2.5" SSD cage to support 3.5" HDDs ? If yes, how hard was to mod that?
> 
> And looking back for the last 10 or so pages, it seems that the XB EVO was released less than a month ago, right? Apart from the HDD tray changes, what else was changed on it?


Change to the hard drive cages, changed front fans to PWM with higher RPM.

I really like this case and I have had many. My only wish is that they had not gone with the removable hard drive trays of the front. Just put in two more standard 5.25" bays instead. Would have made this case so much more flexible. I have a dual bay touchscreen fan controller that I wish I could have used for this build but I needed an optical drive for legacy software and for burning.

Also imagine being able to mount a dual bay res in the front, it would look pretty amazing.

Or a card reader, so many things I could do with two more bays. Heck grab a 5.25 - 3.5 black adapter and there are a slew of 3.5 bay items you could get.

One of my sound cards has a 5.25 bay extension kit that won't fit in this case so it had to stay in another system.

The thing is, if buyers needed the space for hard drives, there are a wide variety of adapters for putting them into 5.25 bays dirt cheap.

How many owners of this case actually put hard drives into the removable bays? Heck, how many owners use removable drives? External hard drives are so cheap now, it's not really a go to option.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomJ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost done
> current specs in my signature, also PassMark score.
> would love to join the club


Nice build random.

I assume you are changing your cpu cooling and gpu at some point? That CPU and motherboard (and power supply) are tailor made to be paired with water cooling and a beastly gpu.

Why did you go red with the top fan with the blue internal theme? On that note, I went with the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm up top. It fits as well as the CM fan does (plus it was the only one I could find in stock in red).


----------



## RandomJ

I put the dual bay touch screen in and went with the asus usb desktop dvd drive to solve that problem as i plan to have at least 3 more solid state when done.


----------



## RandomJ

You know it I specialize with dyi water cooling and yes dual r9 290x or fire pro W**** not sure yet just waiiting on $$$ lol:thumb:

and the red fan is because i had it, same with the blue, looks ok for now wont light up the same color when im done either.
ya ill be using mostly bitfenix too, blue and amber perhaps, or white led.


----------



## Robilar

I love the look of that fan controller. I have one as well but had no room for it in my case.

I figured you had big plans. This case screams for SLI or Crossfire.

I'm picking up a second 780Ti this week.

Here is a shot of my recent SLI setup in the case.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01307_zps49d5dd2c.jpg.html


----------



## RandomJ

thats awsome i love the industrial look
i had thought of a less flashy build but this case wears it well so i cant resist
very clean very pro like it as much as mine


----------



## Ragnarok05

The only thing I dislike about the case is the 5.25" bays.

How do you guys install your fan controllers so they stay stable? I can only screw one side in, so the thing sits at an angle and moves whenever i touch it.

Whoever designed the bays this way must have been smoking some pretty harsh crack.


----------



## kpoeticg

Strong tape works. Like some Scotch 4010


----------



## Tamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Strong tape works. Like some Scotch 4010


+1 on that, good stuff & cheap.
Working great on my NZXT Sentry mesh.


----------



## wthenshaw

Keep it clean.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Keep it clean.


H100 block is the wrong way round mate


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragnarok05*
> 
> The only thing I dislike about the case is the 5.25" bays.
> 
> How do you guys install your fan controllers so they stay stable? I can only screw one side in, so the thing sits at an angle and moves whenever i touch it.
> 
> Whoever designed the bays this way must have been smoking some pretty harsh crack.


I have the NZXT Mix 2. It is long enough that I can put two screws in one side.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragnarok05*
> 
> The only thing I dislike about the case is the 5.25" bays.
> 
> How do you guys install your fan controllers so they stay stable? I can only screw one side in, so the thing sits at an angle and moves whenever i touch it.
> 
> Whoever designed the bays this way must have been smoking some pretty harsh crack.


And I have the NZXT Sentry Mesh which is long enough that I can put two screws in one side.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> H100 block is the wrong way round mate


Shush







It's hipster


----------



## RandomJ

i noticed that could be an issue the aerocool fan controller i have fits really tight at the front and dont move i thought at frist i would have to put 2nd screw on other side of 5.25 cage
if i had to i would have drilled a hole on the back side of the cage but mine is wedged in to the front of the case so not needed
my second choice would be to just use tape to wedge it into the cage.


----------



## t77snapshot

I updated you XB link on the OP with this pic. Love your cable management!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Keep it clean.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> I updated you XB link on the OP with this pic. Love your cable management!


Why thank you OP!


----------



## nyk20z3




----------



## SortOfGrim

noiseblocker 80mm, excellent fans!


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noiseblocker 80mm, excellent fans!


I already gutted the XB and moved on 2 a Air 540 but i will be selling the case most likely with the Noiseblockers installed.

Expensive yes but i love the look and quality.


----------



## Khr1s

The shops here in Greece took away the xb from their sites







Only this CM case







Is something with the company happening ?


----------



## Robilar

Could be because they are bringing the EVO out there which is replacing the original.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I know some people don't like the cooler master eisberg 240l, but I picked a used one up for $60. It looks like its never been used, but some of the fins were bent. Unfortunately I do not have my PC or spare psu with me so I can't test it to make sure the pump works. So even if it turns out to be a dud, I am not losing that much money. Found out it didn't have the Intel mounting kit, but since cooler master is awesome, they are sending me one for free.


----------



## kpoeticg

The Eisberg's not a bad CLC. IMO it's just not great if you're gonna expand it too much. It uses an Alphacool DC-LT for the pump. Out of all the Laing pumps, that's supposed to be the weakest/loudest. It's just when you have the option of Eisberg or H220/Glacer, the Eisberg's not as good of a purchase.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

If I end up hating it I can scrap the block/pump, and get a better CPU block, pump, a couple more fittings, tube and a res. I just couldn't pass it up just because it was so cheap, but I don't know if it works.


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> I updated you XB link on the OP with this pic. Love your cable management!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you OP!
Click to expand...

Your welcome









Anyone else who would like me to update their XB pic on the OP, please pm the post # from this thread (if you pm me a pic it will NOT work, must be a picture from the thread.)

Thanks

T77-


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> If I end up hating it I can scrap the block/pump, and get a better CPU block, pump, a couple more fittings, tube and a res. I just couldn't pass it up just because it was so cheap, but I don't know if it works.


If it comes to that, I'd recommend the Apogee Drive II. Pretty much the same thing except it has a great block combined with a great pump that has a heatsink attached.
I'm pretty sure the the H220/Glacer uses the equivalent or similar to the Apogee Drive II
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> Your welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else who would like me to update their XB pic on the OP, please pm the post # from this thread (if you pm me a pic it will NOT work, must be a picture from the thread.)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> T77-


U think this is a good one? I don't have a complete build yet, so only pics showing certain things i did.


----------



## Train Wreck

This is an excellent thread.

Most likely this is the case I'm getting for my new build.


----------



## kpoeticg

Agreed!

I think you'll be very happy with the XB. Lotta great builds done in it. Welcome to OCN!!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> Anyone else who would like me to update their XB pic on the OP, please pm the post # from this thread (if you pm me a pic it will NOT work, must be a picture from the thread.)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> T77-


Update!


thx T77!


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> I think you'll be very happy with the XB. Lotta great builds done in it. Welcome to OCN!!


Thanks kpoeticg!

I'm so amped to get my rig built. Most of my stuff is being delivered today. The only bad part is that I have to wait till next week till my monitor comes in


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> Thanks kpoeticg!
> 
> I'm so amped to get my rig built. Most of my stuff is being delivered today. The only bad part is that I have to wait till next week till my monitor comes in


HDMI to TV


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> This is an excellent thread.
> 
> Most likely this is the case I'm getting for my new build.


Do IT!!! Love this case, have 2 friends wanting to do a build with it since I got mine. So easy to customize and everything you need for a solid gaming rig. Can't go wrong with it.


----------



## sascha1102

Hey guys, was long time not here, but still living.

Done just a little optical change on the outside - Carbon has gone, now again stock black case.

 

Then today I got a big deal with a second Haf XB case. is 1 week old, never used and just paid 40 € (instead of 80 - 95 €) for this window version. (just one of the 5,25" covers was missing.

Now I can decide, what to do with it. combine it with the first case - on top of the other (as example pic), use it for girl friends pc (has an older cheap case).

 

still looking and searching for a 240 AIO water cooling. H100i at the moment has become a bit too expensive. CM Seidon 240 perhaps - but don't like the plastic tubing, CM Glacer not available yet in Europe. Eisberg no way, because pump too noisy. Enermax 240 (nearly new) looking good, fans should be very good for stock ones - but have time till begining of 2014 to decide.


----------



## mike44njdevils

I am heavily considering this case for my next build. Two questions (actually one two part question







)

Does the Swiftech H220 fit?
Does the Corsair h110 fit (280x140)?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*
> 
> I am heavily considering this case for my next build. Two questions (actually one two part question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Does the Swiftech H220 fit?
> Does the Corsair h110 fit (280x140)?


Yes and yes


----------



## TLSheff

The H220 runs a standard 240 radiator (240x120)... but either will fit.

With no customization to the frame it would mount a 280x140 radiator.

To fit 2 140mm fans on the front you need to remove the tabs on the inside of the front cover. There is a picture somewhere in this thread. Easy Peasy


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Yes and yes


Hot!!! I'd probably go with the Swiftech for future expansion, but I was curious about the 280 rad in the front...HRMM, h220 with a 280 rad


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*
> 
> I am heavily considering this case for my next build. Two questions (actually one two part question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Does the Swiftech H220 fit?
> Does the Corsair h110 fit (280x140)?


I have an H220 in mine with push pull fans. Video card length can be an issue and my 780 Classified banged into the fans. My 780ti has plenty of clearance though.


----------



## t77snapshot

Your very welcome sir









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> Anyone else who would like me to update their XB pic on the OP, please pm the post # from this thread (if you pm me a pic it will NOT work, must be a picture from the thread.)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> T77-
> 
> 
> 
> Update!
> 
> 
> thx T77!
Click to expand...


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, was long time not here, but still living.
> 
> Done just a little optical change on the outside - Carbon has gone, now again stock black case.
> 
> 
> 
> Then today I got a big deal with a second Haf XB case. is 1 week old, never used and just paid 40 € (instead of 80 - 95 €) for this window version. (just one of the 5,25" covers was missing.
> 
> Now I can decide, what to do with it. combine it with the first case - on top of the other (as example pic), use it for girl friends pc (has an older cheap case).
> 
> 
> 
> still looking and searching for a 240 AIO water cooling. H100i at the moment has become a bit too expensive. CM Seidon 240 perhaps - but don't like the plastic tubing,
> 
> 
> CM Glacer not available yet in Europe. Eisberg no way, because pump too noisy. Enermax 240 (nearly new) looking good, fans should be very good for stock ones - but have time till begining of 2014 to decide.


If you want my honest opinion, i'd love to see you use your first XB as a pedastal with your cooling and AV components and put your main system in the new one. Dunno if that's possible after the mods you've already done tho...

Also, i wouldn't expect to see the Glacer in EU. The Glacer's just a Swiftech H220 rebranded cuz of patent issue's in the USA. The H220 never got pulled in EU so no reason to sell the Glacer there


----------



## mike44njdevils

Here's a question having to do with airflow in this case:

I want to AIO cool the CPU with the Swiftech h220, but leave the GPUs on air/stock cooling. I plan on getting a 200mm fan (any larger fans that fit?) and "bathing" the MB in cool air. The rear 120 is a planned intake to cool the VRMs, and then the h220 in push/pull with airflow going OUT of the case.

Would that be superior to, say, pulling in air from outside over the h220 and rear fan as exhuast? Or even using the 200mm as the exhust and all others as intakes?

Ideally would be a closed loop on the CPU & GPUs drawing air in from outside and venting with the 200, but I'm not there...yet


----------



## kpoeticg

Maybe like 3% of the people in here have seen an improvement with the top fan. Best temps usually come from front intake, rear exhaust, no top fan
The biggest that fits up top should be 230mm.

In the front/out the back, makes a constant stream of air flow past your mobo. Intaking from the rear and front/exhausting out the top could cause worse temps cuz it kinda stops that flow

Also, Grim, your rigs looking great brotha!!


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*
> 
> Here's a question having to do with airflow in this case:
> 
> I want to AIO cool the CPU with the Swiftech h220, but leave the GPUs on air/stock cooling. I plan on getting a 200mm fan (any larger fans that fit?) and "bathing" the MB in cool air. The rear 120 is a planned intake to cool the VRMs, and then the h220 in push/pull with airflow going OUT of the case.
> 
> Would that be superior to, say, pulling in air from outside over the h220 and rear fan as exhuast? Or even using the 200mm as the exhust and all others as intakes?
> 
> Ideally would be a closed loop on the CPU & GPUs drawing air in from outside and venting with the 200, but I'm not there...yet


I'm running a very similar array, H220, stock cooling on GPU. I also have a top fan mounted (A Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm).

From what I have seen, it is best to set the H220 as an intake. Having it exhaust out the front (which is how I set it up first) was pulling warm air from inside the case (and more importantly off my GPU's).

Reversing it saw a load drop of 4c on my cpu and had no impact on my GPU's (given they run much hotter than my CPU).

The top fan made a difference with my 770's in SLI as they were side blower style cards (heat was exhausted off the sides of the card into the case). I saw a difference in GPU temps upwards of 8C on both cards under load with the top fan at full speed.

Since I have switched to both a single card and a card that exhausts heat out the rear, the top fan does not provide any temperature variance. I left it there because I like it. Also the positive air pressure helps to keep dust moving through the case rather than settling.


----------



## mike44njdevils

I'm assuming you're using the rear 120 as an exhuast fan?


----------



## Robilar

Yes although I may use that spot for another AIO water cooler to go on my GPU at some point.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe like 3% of the people in here have seen an improvement with the top fan. Best temps usually come from front intake, rear exhaust, no top fan
> The biggest that fits up top should be 230mm.
> 
> In the front/out the back, makes a constant stream of air flow past your mobo. Intaking from the rear and front/exhausting out the top could cause worse temps cuz it kinda stops that flow
> 
> Also,
> 
> 
> Grim, your rigs looking great brotha!!


thx man! I'm trying..








The XB is now updated with only 2 AP15's in pull. Later I'll upgrade it with 4 fans again, which will be the Alphenföhn Wing Boost 120mm (these will most likely go in the Magnum too, as case fans only)


----------



## Train Wreck

Hey Sortofgrim......

That's a sweet-looking fan. It gives me the bug to swap out fans in my HB when it comes in


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> I think you'll be very happy with the XB. Lotta great builds done in it. Welcome to OCN!!


Thanks for the welcome:cheers:

On the way home from work I was thinking about this and decided that I will definitely get the HAF XB. I have always wanted a square-ish computer case. I'm going to make a trip to Microcenter on Monday to pick it up.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> thx man! I'm trying..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The XB is now updated with only 2 AP15's in pull. Later I'll upgrade it with 4 fans again, which will be the Alphenföhn Wing Boost 120mm (these will most likely go in the Magnum too, as case fans only)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> Hey Sortofgrim......
> 
> That's a sweet-looking fan. It gives me the bug to swap out fans in my HB when it comes in


Hell yeah. Those fans look SICK!!


----------



## Ragnarok05

So I tried the advice of others to use tape to hold my Fan controller straight.

It works (mostly) though it is a little crooked still.

Does anyone kn ow of any 5.25" bay brackets that IU can get that will fit onto my fan controller and make it more rigid?

Still cant believe they dont even have screw holes in the right side of the 5.25 cage. Most annoying thing about this case.

Also, whats the best place to put the little temp probes it comes with? I've placed one on the block under my CPU cooler, but it never really reads anything above the high 30s. While CPU temp is saying my CPU is at 50.


----------



## SortOfGrim

mm..I just found out they also sell these: still Alphenföhn just more generic looking and therefor €4 cheaper!


and damn..what about these? Enermax Magma UCMA12


so many choices

oh well, you'll see it in a weeks time


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Hell yeah. Those fans look SICK!!


Sick?? That's an understatement! LOL.

That red looks really awesome but I'm wondering if it's available in purple or green highlights.....that's probably going to be my color scheme
'


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> Sick?? That's an understatement! LOL.
> 
> That red looks really awesome but I'm wondering if it's available in purple or green highlights.....that's probably going to be my color scheme
> '


OK lemme rephrase. Those fans are......


And i searched em after he posted that and found em in green too. Dunno about purple....


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> And i searched em after he posted that and found em in green too. Dunno about purple....


What's the name of that fan??


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> What's the name of that fan??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> thx man! I'm trying..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The XB is now updated with only 2 AP15's in pull. Later I'll upgrade it with 4 fans again, which will be the *Alphenföhn Wing Boost 120mm* (these will most likely go in the Magnum too, as case fans only)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Train Wreck

I don't know how I missed that. Thanks!

I'm also looking at the Coolermaster sickleflow fans. They look cool too


----------



## kpoeticg

Sickleflow's are "OK". The JetFlo's are CM's newest, supposedly top-performing LED rad fan. CM lies about fan specs pretty infamously, so do research first. They make some decent enough fans, like the JetFlo's, just don't buy them based on the specs listed by CM


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Sickleflow's are "OK". The JetFlo's are CM's newest, supposedly top-performing LED rad fan. CM lies about fan specs pretty infamously, so do research first. They make some decent enough fans, like the JetFlo's, just don't buy them based on the specs listed by CM


I just want to replace the XB's stock fans with something better and something that's got green or purple highlights or maybe fans that light up.

I really loved those fans that came with the CM Storm Sniper system I had a few years ago.


----------



## kpoeticg

Well the new version of the XB, the XB EVO comes with JetFlo fans. Dunno if they come with LED's in em or not. There's alot of choices for chassis fans tho. Not as crucial of a decision if you're not putting em on a rad.

Everything i've heard about the JetFlo's so far tho is good. I'd probly pick them over the R4's. Plus the JetFlo's have PWM


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

TO the people who want to buy this case BUY IT!!! i remember when i used to ask alot of questions here lol... UMMM i promised the plexi window. i cannot get U channell molding! I got the plexi piece today tomorrow is just to shape the curves. here is a pict


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Well the new version of the XB, the XB EVO comes with JetFlo fans. Dunno if they come with LED's in em or not. There's alot of choices for chassis fans tho. Not as crucial of a decision if you're not putting em on a rad.
> 
> Everything i've heard about the JetFlo's so far tho is good. I'd probly pick them over the R4's. Plus the JetFlo's have PWM


Correct me if I'm wrong but if I connect case fans to the motherboard, they need to be PWN fans? Sorry....I've been out of the loop for far too long.

I also might want to swap out the fans that came with my Corsair H100i but that's for another thread


----------



## kpoeticg

Not necessarily. Usually mobo fan headers have a limit of 1A per header. If you don't mess with that u shouldn't have problems, but PWM is always better to run off a mobo if you have the option
PWM means the PSU is powering the fan and the mobo's just sending a signal telling it how fast to go (as long as you have it wired properly). That means u really never have to worry about burning the fan header up. Regular 3Pin fans are being voltage controlled by the fan header. Generally not a big deal if you have a fan controller, cuz worst case scenario is you have to buy a new fan controller. But it sucks if that happens on your mobo


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Not necessarily. Usually mobo fan headers have a limit of 1A per header. If you don't mess with that u shouldn't have problems, but PWM is always better to run off a mobo if you have the option
> PWM means the PSU is powering the fan and the mobo's just sending a signal telling it how fast to go (as long as you have it wired properly). That means u really never have to worry about burning the fan header up. Regular 3Pin fans are being voltage controlled by the fan header. Generally not a big deal if you have a fan controller, cuz worst case scenario is you have to buy a new fan controller. But it sucks if that happens on your mobo


Most likely I'm not going with a fan controller. I rather have the fans controlled by the computer. Having only one spare 5 1/4 inch drive bay(blu-ray burner in one) on the XB I'm limited to the bay devices I can add to it.


----------



## kpoeticg

If you're controlling your fans from your mobo, its always better to go PWM. Not necessary but its safer


----------



## Train Wreck

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## lucaralf

Hi guys,

I live in France and I wanted to share my config based on the CM HAF XB

In these photos, I had a 4 * 120 rad in push / pull on the top, I removed the grid to do this, 2 Laing DDC 1T were in with the top duo Turbo Ek.




I have a motherboard Asrock Z77 OC Formula with I7 [email protected] 32gb ddr3 Gskill pc2400 and 7970 Sapphire Dual Crossfire X
At the moment only the motherboard and processor with a Ek-SUPREMACY CLEAN CSQ - NICKEL - ACETAL were watercooling, but I decided to also watercooler video cards because it involved much breakdown.
So I pulled radiator, pump and tank to see more clearly.
I took a table watercooling Phobya 2 * 240 why I took on the forum 2 Gpu Cool Universal to cool VRM video card with 2 fans PRW F9, and 2 waterblock Alphacool HF14 ATI / Nvidia Smart motion Universal Copper
2 radiators 240 Alphacool XT45 Full Copper and 1 280 radiator Alphacool ST30 Full Copper (to put in the HAF XB front) 2 EK-DDC Housing Heatsink to cool the 2 Laing DDC 3.25 (18w)

Here are the photos for outdoor installation, I expect the hardware to finish the interior watercooling, I would post new pictures.


----------



## SortOfGrim

just to come back for the ppl who want to know about those Alpenföhn fans


----------



## Majentrix

I have a custom loop set up that only cools the CPU.
When I get an R9 290 I'd like to add that too the loop too.

Now my question is, can I install a dual 80mm radiator down the bottom of the case -without- removing the SSD cage? I've seen pictures of it with the radiator installed, but they've all had the cage removed.
Secondly, what's the largest size 120mm radiator I can fit in the case? I doubt an 80mm thick rad will fit without touching the CPU block, but measurements I've taken show that a 60mm thick rad might fit with room to spare.

Pic is what my PC looks like at the moment.


----------



## wthenshaw

I'm sure you can measure it up to your hoses and then minus 50mm for push and pull


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> I have a custom loop set up that only cools the CPU.
> When I get an R9 290 I'd like to add that too the loop too.
> 
> Now my question is, can I install a dual 80mm radiator down the bottom of the case -without- removing the SSD cage? I've seen pictures of it with the radiator installed, but they've all had the cage removed.
> Secondly, what's the largest size 120mm radiator I can fit in the case? I doubt an 80mm thick rad will fit without touching the CPU block, but measurements I've taken show that a 60mm thick rad might fit with room to spare.
> 
> Pic is what my PC looks like at the moment.


Why not mount the 120 rad on the exterior? 1 fan inside, rad + second fan outside (with a fan grill).

Also, I looked at putting a dual 80mm rad in bottom and everyone that I have seen had to remove the cage.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> I have a custom loop set up that only cools the CPU.
> When I get an R9 290 I'd like to add that too the loop too.
> 
> Now my question is, can I install a dual 80mm radiator down the bottom of the case -without- removing the SSD cage? I've seen pictures of it with the radiator installed, but they've all had the cage removed.
> Secondly, what's the largest size 120mm radiator I can fit in the case? I doubt an 80mm thick rad will fit without touching the CPU block, but measurements I've taken show that a 60mm thick rad might fit with room to spare.
> 
> Pic is what my PC looks like at the moment.


Nice loop, like others have said, you'll probably need to remove the SSD cage to fit an 80x2 rad unless you mount it on the outside. You might be able to get away with just a pull fan on a 120 rad by the CPU, or like someone said, add the push fan outside the chassis.

I really can't wait to play with this case


----------



## Majentrix

External mounting is something I don't think I can do, as I bought the XB for LAN parties, where portability is key. An external rad would compromise on this and not look as cool, LANs are half about showing off your crazy rig.
I will keep it in mind however.

Thinking about it, I'm gonna go with an extra thick 120 rad for the 290.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## mike44njdevils

I should have been more clear....I meant mounting the push fan(s) on the outside of the case. Not the entire rad assembly.


----------



## Robilar

I took the front mesh off the case. I think I like how it looks, kind of industrial









http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01404_zps2c866c3b.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01405_zps00ac3fd2.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01403_zps9033e5a4.jpg.html


----------



## lucaralf

I do not move my pc now, I'm too old (42 years) lol but often plays against online BF4, Call Of Duty .... I Watercool for silence and performance Overclock.


----------



## Majentrix

That looks incredible Robilar, but how will you deal with the dust? I'm scraping dust off my front cover every day!


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I took the front mesh off the case. I think I like how it looks, kind of industrial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01404_zps2c866c3b.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01405_zps00ac3fd2.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01403_zps9033e5a4.jpg.html


that is a mighty fine nook for your set-up. looks great


----------



## nyk20z3

The Jet Flow fans are super loud until you start running the including voltage step down adapters.

I like the quality on them for sure and now use them in push/pull on my Intel CPU AIO and they perform fantastic.

I can highly recommend them but do not run them at max speed because they truly do sound like Jets taking off.

BTW the LED glow they admit is very well balanced and has a really nice look to compared to a Typical LED fan on the market.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, i heard they get loud at the max 2200rpm's. U were voltage controlling em too tho right?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> That looks incredible Robilar, but how will you deal with the dust? I'm scraping dust off my front cover every day!


I have a filter in my home office over the vent catching dust (makes a huge difference).

I also bought a compressed air gun for electronics. Given the top 200mm fan doesn't have a filter, front filters wouldn't help much regardless.

I dust out the case once every week or two.


----------



## kpoeticg

PPCs just started selling THESE


Grabbing a cpl of those seems like a decent way to mod an 8th slot into an XB.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> PPCs just started selling THESE
> 
> 
> Grabbing a cpl of those seems like a decent way to mod an 8th slot into an XB.


Or an 11th slot


----------



## kpoeticg

LOL, i don't think the rear panel extends that far, but i'd love to see a pic if some1 pulls it off


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucaralf*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I live in France and I wanted to share my config based on the CM HAF XB
> 
> In these photos, I had a 4 * 120 rad in push / pull on the top, I removed the grid to do this, 2 Laing DDC 1T were in with the top duo Turbo Ek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a motherboard Asrock Z77 OC Formula with I7 [email protected] 32gb ddr3 Gskill pc2400 and 7970 Sapphire Dual Crossfire X
> At the moment only the motherboard and processor with a Ek-SUPREMACY CLEAN CSQ - NICKEL - ACETAL were watercooling, but I decided to also watercooler video cards because it involved much breakdown.
> So I pulled radiator, pump and tank to see more clearly.
> I took a table watercooling Phobya 2 * 240 why I took on the forum 2 Gpu Cool Universal to cool VRM video card with 2 fans PRW F9, and 2 waterblock Alphacool HF14 ATI / Nvidia Smart motion Universal Copper
> 2 radiators 240 Alphacool XT45 Full Copper and 1 280 radiator Alphacool ST30 Full Copper (to put in the HAF XB front) 2 EK-DDC Housing Heatsink to cool the 2 Laing DDC 3.25 (18w)
> 
> Here are the photos for outdoor installation, I expect the hardware to finish the interior watercooling, I would post new pictures.


Holy cow....that's an awesome setup you got there!


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> just to come back for the ppl who want to know about those Alpenföhn fans


Thanks for posting that picture.

I went on their website and apparently they're not sold in the US. I checked the usual websites and nobody carries them.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> If you're controlling your fans from your mobo, its always better to go PWM. Not necessary but its safer


Silly question but what if the mobo only has two PWM headers? One of them is for the CPU though and the other is CPU OPT. The rest of the fan headers are 4 pin


----------



## kpoeticg

Damn, i guess i skipped that page catching up. Great setup lucaralf!!! Welcome to the club








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> Silly question but what if the mobo only has two PWM headers? One of them is for the CPU though and the other is CPU OPT. The rest of the fan headers are 4 pin


Well it depends how many separate fan "channels" you have to control. The reason PWM is better for mobo headers is that the fans not drawing its power from the mobo, it's getting it from the PSU, as long as its wired that way. So technically, a few exceptions aside like Corsair SP120's, you could probly run like 50 fans off a PWM header as long as you have the splitter drawing their power straight from the PSU. Don't quote me on the 50, i'm not positive about the exact number. The mobo's just sending a signal to the fan and no power, so it takes alot of those signals to use up the 1A that the header's capable of


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Damn, i guess i skipped that page catching up. Great setup lucaralf!!! Welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it depends how many separate fan "channels" you have to control. The reason PWM is better for mobo headers is that the fans not drawing its power from the mobo, it's getting it from the PSU, as long as its wired that way. So technically, a few exceptions aside like Corsair SP120's, you could probly run like 50 fans off a PWM header as long as you have the splitter drawing their power straight from the PSU. Don't quote me on the 50, i'm not positive about the exact number. The mobo's just sending a signal to the fan and no power, so it takes alot of those signals to use up the 1A that the header's capable of


The only fans that I'll want to connect to the mobo would be any that's not part of the Corsair H100i. Not so sure how that's going to work since I want to have a 200mm fan on top.

A simple fix would be for me to get a fan controller.

Damn.....I got a lot to re-learn.


----------



## kpoeticg

What i mean by channels is groups of fans. If you have 2 PWM headers and all your fans are PWM, you'd have 1 group of fans responding to one set of instructions & the other group responding to another set of instructions. For instance, you could put all your h100i fans on one channel to respond to CPU temp, & all your other fans on the other header responding to chassis temp

Or you could run them all off one header if you want.....

Any PWM splitter i've ever seen has a molex to connect the power straight to the PSU, and the RPM and PWM wires going to the fan header


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> What i mean by channels is groups of fans. If you have 2 PWM headers and all your fans are PWM, you'd have 1 group of fans responding to one set of instructions & the other group responding to another set of instructions. For instance, you could put all your h100i fans on one channel to respond to CPU temp, & all your other fans on the other header responding to chassis temp


Well that simplified things a lot. Thanks!


----------



## SortOfGrim

As far as I know mobo headers are 1A. All fans have a start-up current (like Scythe AP15: startup: 0.36A @ 12V (=4.32W); running: 0.083A @12V (=1W)(link). Which means you can safely use 2 Ap15's on one 4-pin mobo header. More then 2 fans needed? Well that's the situation kpoeticg is referring to:


^made by Phobya

^made by Swiftech (recommended)

This is another option, downside with this is that the fan will run at 100% but you can get 5 or 7V adapters, also you can attach 4-pin splitters on these.


----------



## Train Wreck

I only need to control 4 fans.... one 200 MM(top), one 120 MM(back), and two 80 MM(rear)

I looked around a bit and I can't find any 200 MM PWN fans though.

Too bad I have to call it quits for tonight.


----------



## lucaralf

Thanks Train Wreck


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, i kinda just tried explaining it to him in PM. I don't think he follows me tho.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> I only need to control 4 fans.... one 200 MM(top), one 120 MM(back), and two 80 MM(rear)
> 
> I looked around a bit and I can't find any 200 MM PWN fans though.
> 
> Too bad I have to call it quits for tonight.


no need to search any further, there are no 200mm pwm fans.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> no need to search any further, there are no 200mm pwm fans.


That's what I thought. Thanks for the heads up.

Question to all of the HAF XB owners....

Do you use two 80 mm fans at the back of the case??


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> That's what I thought. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Question to all of the HAF XB owners....
> 
> Do you use two 80 mm fans at the back of the case??


Yes, but they're completely useless. SSD's don't really need a lot of cooling, but I got the fans anyways. If and when I move everything over from my 3.5" HDD's to some Seagate 2.5" SSDH's, the fans might actually help. But if you do get 80mm fans, run them in intake.


----------



## thevwu

Hey guys, I'm considering buying this rig. I have a 3x R9 290 setup and wondering what you guys think would be the best cooling solution in this case. I would watercool them but I don't think they've made any water blocks for the R9 series yet. I'm thinking buy a 200mm fan, replace the front 2 120mm fans, and buy a 120mm exhaust fan. Which configurations do you think I should do? I think Cooler Master recommends front fans intake, with top & back fans doing exhaust.

Also any fans you guys recommend I should buy? 120mm or 200mm


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thevwu*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm considering buying this rig. I have a 3x R9 290 setup and wondering what you guys think would be the best cooling solution in this case. I would watercool them but I don't think they've made any water blocks for the R9 series yet. I'm thinking buy a 200mm fan, replace the front 2 120mm fans, and buy a 120mm exhaust fan. Which configurations do you think I should do? I think Cooler Master recommends front fans intake, with top & back fans doing exhaust.
> 
> Also any fans you guys recommend I should buy? 120mm or 200mm


Mos def water cooling, those 290's are loud and hot at stock! Check out EKWB they already have R9 290 FCB

Forget the 200mm, they aren't any good anyways unless at full blast (which if you go water cooling defeats the purpose, imo). So I would use a slim 30mm rad up front with push/pull on intake and a thicker 60mm 120mm rad in the back either in push or pull on exhaust. And I would go for the Scythe AP-15's.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah, i heard they get loud at the max 2200rpm's. U were voltage controlling em too tho right?


Yes i am using the 1200rpm adapters and they are perfect for me.


----------



## wthenshaw

Thinking of getting the Corsair Carbide Air 540 after Christmas depending on my bank balance. What do you guys think about this?


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Thinking of getting the Corsair Carbide Air 540 after Christmas depending on my bank balance. What do you guys think about this?


its a really nice case. only reason I stay with my HAF XB is so my MB is laying flat and I can have windows on three sides(four if you do one in the front and not have the 240/280). the 540 air would be my next choice after the XB. its small(ish) for a ATX case and has great w/c potential for a "mid-tower". other then those two cases, I would save and get a caselabs.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> its a really nice case. only reason I stay with my HAF XB is so my MB is laying flat and I can have windows on three sides(four if you do one in the front and not have the 240/280). the 540 air would be my next choice after the XB. its small(ish) for a ATX case and has great w/c potential for a "mid-tower". other then those two cases, I would save and get a caselabs.


been reading up a lot about it and made a post over in the case club. bit price at around £120 but I have a buyer lined up for my XB for £65 so that takes the edge off. I guess it just comes down to my balance after christmas.


----------



## thevwu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Thinking of getting the Corsair Carbide Air 540 after Christmas depending on my bank balance. What do you guys think about this?


Just looked up several reviews, it looks very aesthetically pleasing and appears to have very nice cooling. The only gripe is that the wires on the front panel are a bit short and people have reported difficulties plugging into their motherboard. The stock fans also run loud in order to keep everything cool. It looks like a good buy though, I'm considering it now.

Are fans mounted on the top worth it at all? I was considering buying for either case, but I don't know if they'll actually impact cooling. [EDIT] It appears top mounted fans are usually used as an extra exhaust if the rear fan isn't doing enough work, so I might buy a top fan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Mos def water cooling, those 290's are loud and hot at stock! Check out EKWB they already have R9 290 FCB
> 
> Forget the 200mm, they aren't any good anyways unless at full blast (which if you go water cooling defeats the purpose, imo). So I would use a slim 30mm rad up front with push/pull on intake and a thicker 60mm 120mm rad in the back either in push or pull on exhaust. And I would go for the Scythe AP-15's.


Oof, I would get that but it's $120 per water block + I would need to buy a radiator. If space permits I might just slap on three arctic accelero extreme's on them, that would be about $225 bucks.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Go for the CaseLabs Magnum M8: much bigger than the 540, standard room for 4x 360 rads + 1x 120 rad. Biggest downside: price. But you'll never want another case again!
Give yourself a gift, you deserve it!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Go for the CaseLabs Magnum M8: much bigger than the 540, standard room for 4x 360 rads + 1x 120 rad. Biggest downside: price. But you'll never want another case again!
> Give yourself a gift, you deserve it!


I'm a student


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I'm a student


no caselabs for students (unless your a rich student).

put your money towards BEER.







That's what I put my money toward when I was studying. probably why I didn't finish.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> no caselabs for students (unless your a rich student).
> 
> put your money towards BEER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I put my money toward when I was studying. probably why I didn't finish.


Looking into a couple part time jobs so there's hope yet!

I'm heavily considering the Carbide, but if I do get it I'll be sure to stick around and advise any new or old HAF XB members


----------



## mike44njdevils

I don't know how it works across the pond, but a friend out here collects plastic bottles and takes them to the recycler...he paid for a complete system this way: ASUS ROG 1150 board (not sure which one), i7 4770K, GTX 780, CM HAF XM.

ALL PAID WITH USING *TRASH*!!!!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*
> 
> I don't know how it works across the pond, but a friend out here collects plastic bottles and takes them to the recycler...he paid for a complete system this way: ASUS ROG 1150 board (not sure which one), i7 4770K, GTX 780, CM HAF XM.
> 
> ALL PAID WITH USING *TRASH*!!!!


The government takes our recycling here


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Thinking of getting the Corsair Carbide Air 540 after Christmas depending on my bank balance. What do you guys think about this?


I'd say worth a try honestly. Reason being if you like it you like it, and if you don't the XB isn't much money so you could buy the XB EVO again down the line, or just sell the Air 540 as i imagine its a pretty sought after case.


----------



## lucaralf

hi









I received the piece this morning watercooler for my 7970, I'm missing a rad Alphacool 280mm st30, I hope I have Monday or Tuesday.
Meanwhile I prepared my 7970 and Laing DDC pumps 3.25.






Before




After, the long pipe will be adjusted as soon as the radiator is in place.


See you later


----------



## mike44njdevils

Capwn...have you ever heard of compressed air LOL


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*
> 
> Capwn...have you ever heard of compressed air LOL


I could clean it daily, it would still look like that, I live in dust heaven, Where dust comes to die, The fact its as clean as it is, is a testament to how much I stay on top of it. + PC's are my hobby , not my life.. Don't need to keep it SPOTLESS like a showcar lol, when it aint..


----------



## winterwarrior

Just thought I would drop in my







as to why this case is awesome. Have recently been in prep mode to do THE MOD on my gpus, got the first one all rigged up with an antec kuhler and using one of the fans from the original cooler.




In every other case I have had (all smaller cases don't have room for full towers) finding room for the two (later to be three once i do up the 2nd card) AIO coolers would have been a challenge but in this case there are 3 perfectly positioned spots for the coolers to go!









CPU to the back exhaust, card 1 to the left front and card 2 to the right front.









Please excuse the pictures, will be taking better ones once my second AIO arrives and I have time to make the bracket, mount the 2nd cooler and then I will worry about getting all the routing of cables and tubes figured out for final placement.






and for anyone wondering yes, that bracket is plywood


----------



## Train Wreck

Microcenter has this case for 79.99 after the $10 rebate, It's almost a no-brainer for me.

The earliest I can get there would be Monday. I'm hoping that the weather doesn't turn bad like it's supposed to.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> Just thought I would drop in my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as to why this case is awesome. Have recently been in prep mode to do THE MOD on my gpus, got the first one all rigged up with an antec kuhler and using one of the fans from the original cooler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PiCS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In every other case I have had (all smaller cases don't have room for full towers) finding room for the two (later to be three once i do up the 2nd card) AIO coolers would have been a challenge but in this case there are 3 perfectly positioned spots for the coolers to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU to the back exhaust, card 1 to the left front and card 2 to the right front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the pictures, will be taking better ones once my second AIO arrives and I have time to make the bracket, mount the 2nd cooler and then I will worry about getting all the routing of cables and tubes figured out for final placement.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PiCS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for anyone wondering yes, that bracket is plywood


Comin along great man. Like the plywood mod















The XB's pretty amazing for what it's able to fit considering its size
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> Microcenter has this case for 79.99 after the $10 rebate, It's almost a no-brainer for me.
> 
> The earliest I can get there would be Monday. I'm hoping that the weather doesn't turn bad like it's supposed to.


Awesome. Sounds like a steal


----------



## Train Wreck

It is a heck of a steal. All I need is the case, blu-ray burner, keyboard, and thermal paste.

My second video card came in today and I picked up my monitor


----------



## winterwarrior

Are u sure about that 2k rig in an $80 case? Mine cost me under 600$ ( used parts from old build ) and I have never, not once had anyone rip my system.

Please don't take offence to my comment just sayin sometimes on forums context and emotional inflection are lost or confused. My policy is to alway assume the best not the worst of ppl and comments.


----------



## Misbehaven

Hello all. I was looking up info on the Haf XB when I came across this site. Lots of great info and mods here.
This case was exactly what I had been searching for. I own a small trucking company and I drive most of the time.
The XB build will be my truck computer. I needed a case that would except a ATX MB horizontally. Trucks are subjected
to lots of vibration and bumps, so I needed a tough build. Liquid cooling is out of the question for this build.

Parts used for my build.

Haf-XB case
XFX Black Edition Pro 850 gold PSU
Asus Sabertooth Z87 MB
Intel 4770K CPU
Muskin Enhanced Redline 1866 DDR 32gb 4x8
Zelman CNPS9900max CPU cooler
Asus GTX 770 GPU
2X Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD
2x WD Caviar Black 2tb Hd
LG Ble-Ray burner
Gigabyte WiFi card

Case Cooling

Being that a truck is noisy silent fans are not a concern. The below fans give me great positive pressure
with the optional clear top for the XB. Dust has not been an issue so far.

2x Bgears 80mm Blaster fans 3500 RPM 65 CFM bottom rear intake
2x Delta AFB1212HHE-F00 120mm x 38 2900 RPM 120 CFM upper front intake
1x Logisys 120mm 1800 RPM 69 CFM upper rear exhaust.

Any way I thought I would share and say hi.

Not the best pic but here it is.
http://s146.photobucket.com/user/Un.../IMG_20131201_130737_839_zpsd65b225c.jpg.html


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> Just thought I would drop in my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as to why this case is awesome. Have recently been in prep mode to do THE MOD on my gpus, got the first one all rigged up with an antec kuhler and using one of the fans from the original cooler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In every other case I have had (all smaller cases don't have room for full towers) finding room for the two (later to be three once i do up the 2nd card) AIO coolers would have been a challenge but in this case there are 3 perfectly positioned spots for the coolers to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU to the back exhaust, card 1 to the left front and card 2 to the right front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the pictures, will be taking better ones once my second AIO arrives and I have time to make the bracket, mount the 2nd cooler and then I will worry about getting all the routing of cables and tubes figured out for final placement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for anyone wondering yes, that bracket is plywood


Ghetto mod! But hey if it works







But give it at least some paint

ps: Don't feed the troll(s)


----------



## kpoeticg

*edit*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Misbehaven*
> 
> Hello all. I was looking up info on the Haf XB when I came across this site. Lots of great info and mods here.
> This case was exactly what I had been searching for. I own a small trucking company and I drive most of the time.
> The XB build will be my truck computer. I needed a case that would except a ATX MB horizontally. Trucks are subjected
> to lots of vibration and bumps, so I needed a tough build. Liquid cooling is out of the question for this build.
> 
> Parts used for my build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Haf-XB case
> XFX Black Edition Pro 850 gold PSU
> Asus Sabertooth Z87 MB
> Intel 4770K CPU
> Muskin Enhanced Redline 1866 DDR 32gb 4x8
> Zelman CNPS9900max CPU cooler
> Asus GTX 770 GPU
> 2X Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD
> 2x WD Caviar Black 2tb Hd
> LG Ble-Ray burner
> Gigabyte WiFi card
> 
> Case Cooling
> 
> Being that a truck is noisy silent fans are not a concern. The below fans give me great positive pressure
> with the optional clear top for the XB. Dust has not been an issue so far.
> 
> 2x Bgears 80mm Blaster fans 3500 RPM 65 CFM bottom rear intake
> 2x Delta AFB1212HHE-F00 120mm x 38 2900 RPM 120 CFM upper front intake
> 1x Logisys 120mm 1800 RPM 69 CFM upper rear exhaust.
> 
> Any way I thought I would share and say hi.
> 
> Not the best pic but here it is.
> http://s146.photobucket.com/user/Un.../IMG_20131201_130737_839_zpsd65b225c.jpg.html


Nice job. Never seen any1 with B-Blasters & Delta's in their XB. That thing must sound ferocious when your trucks off.









Edit: I found OCN cuz of my XB too


----------



## Misbehaven

The Delta's really aren't that bad. There is always noise in the truck. Even when it is shut down during times of not driving I have a generator running. I may mod the case and add a pot for front fan control. If I can find a db meter I will take some readings with every thing running full speed.


----------



## kpoeticg

Nice. Could always get a PCI Slot Fan Controller too. Like THIS Lian Li one.

 

Also, Welcome to OCN & The XB Club!


----------



## Misbehaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Nice. Could always get a PCI Slot Fan Controller too. Like THIS Lian Li one.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Welcome to OCN & The XB Club!


Thanks. I really should have thought of that. LOL I have seen them before. The way my mind was working I just saw 1/2 dozen pots I have lying around as spare parts for my guitars.


----------



## kpoeticg

NP. There's more options out there than the Lian Li ones. I just grabbed that link real quick.
Obviously a pot would work too. Modding's always encouraged here


----------



## Misbehaven

Seems like modding is part of every forum. The wife hates the Harley forum.. Too many mod ideas and not a big enough bank account, or so she says.


----------



## Jugurnot

Hey can anyone point me in the right direction trying to find the c-channel for installing acrylic windows. The best thing i've found so far to use is really small windshield washer tubing and slicing it down the middle.

Besides that I have everything to do the mod on all panels, will post pics later in the week when its all done! Also got blue led strip lighting to put in

NZXT Sleeved LED's


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Hey can anyone point me in the right direction trying to find the c-channel for installing acrylic windows. The best thing i've found so far to use is really small windshield washer tubing and slicing it down the middle.
> 
> Besides that I have everything to do the mod on all panels, will post pics later in the week when its all done! Also got blue led strip lighting to put in
> 
> NZXT Sleeved LED's


http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g42/c355/s338/list/p1/Window_Kits-Window_Kits_-_Molding-Window_Molding-Page1.html

http://mnpctech.com/case-mods-gaming-pc-liquid-modding-custom-computer-mnpctech-overclock-cooling-fan-grills/u-channel-pc-computer-window-rubber-trim-molding-cable-management/

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=130_132_1014


----------



## Jugurnot

I appreciate the help, but unfortunately I can't justify spending 20+ dollars shipping on something that costs 10. Im gonna go with an alternative method using local and easy to find products. Will post the end result


----------



## kpoeticg

$20 shipping? Where u shipping to. U should state ur region when u ask for links. Makes it easier to help u









I've never heard of any1 being able to find that in any type of local shop. Pretty sure if u want it you're gonna have to order it.

Pretty sure mcmaster & bestbyte carry it too....


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Could we all take a chill pill in here? No need to pass insults at each other. There are rules here to follow by everyone.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah that lost post i made on the topic started out from the perspective of "are u seriously still talking about this?"
Then when it kinda sunk in what he was implying about the "rep ratio" comment it kinda set me off & i added the rest in. Especially since he was talking about one of if not THE most helpful person in this thread since i joined OCN (aside from t77snapshot for keeping the OP maintained). If you'd like me to edit that whole section out of that post just let me know and i will......


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I appreciate the help, but unfortunately I can't justify spending 20+ dollars shipping on something that costs 10. Im gonna go with an alternative method using local and easy to find products. Will post the end result


I got some "u" channel from a pool shop of all places -- "clarks rubber " , here in oz
it's also used for mounting windows , trims around cars etc

so if you ask around you should be able to find some locally for a few $$ a metre/yard

U or C channel rubber moulding


----------



## kpoeticg

Nice. Yeah it can definitely be found as window trim and window molding from places like McMaster-Carr & BestByte. Never seen anybody find it locally anywhere before tho. Good find!!!


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> $20 shipping? Where u shipping to. U should state ur region when u ask for links. Makes it easier to help u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of any1 being able to find that in any type of local shop. Pretty sure if u want it you're gonna have to order it.
> 
> Pretty sure mcmaster & bestbyte carry it too....


I'm located in Victoria, BC Canada, so anything out of the states is international shipping









I've never heard of those places mentioned either, so my hunt will continue.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I'm located in Victoria, BC Canada, so anything out of the states is international shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of those places mentioned either, so my hunt will continue.


Dazmode's in canada. They sell CaseLabs U-Channel. Hold on, i'll get u a link

HERE


----------



## Skittlez

Hello there mates! I'm a newbie to this kind of stuff, so please bear with me on this xD

I'm planning on building my very first rig using the HAF-XB Evo case. I simply fell in love with it when I first saw it x.x Anyway, I've run into a little problem. I'm going to be moving next month and the average temps there are 80 ~ 92F. I'm planning on mounting two Delta 241 CFM fans in the front as intake and a third one on the back to exhaust the warm air. Also wanted to mount a 200mm fan at the top to use as an intake fan and then point the CPU cooler towards the exhaust fan (planning on using the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo).

I was wondering, if this set up would prevent my motherboard, CPU and graphics card from overheating? I'm planning on using an i5-4670k CPU, MSI Z87-GD65 Motherboard & an MSI TF GTX 770 4GB card (planning on going for a 3-way SLI eventually).

Someone had suggested to switch to a Corsair H100i with the deltas mounted, to keep my CPU temps low. But I can't really decide. :/

Any help would be gladly appreciated.


----------



## kpoeticg

First off, welcome to OCN & the HAF XB Club!!!!!

Ok, u need to know those 241CFM Delta's are gonna SCREAM. They'll probly be louder than your tv. Whether you go that route is completely up to u.
Aside from LN2 cooling or TEC's or Chillboxes, the lowest possible temp you'll ever get in your PC is the ambient temp outside the chassis. The best way to get close to ambient temps is waterccooling. You can get decent temps with a good aircooling setup, but in warm temps you need to do things like run Delta's that you can hear in the next room.

Watercooling's alot quieter. h100i's a good option. A better option would be a CoolerMaster Glacer that you can expand and buy more radiators and waterblocks if you want. If you go with watercooling, you probly won't need Delta's. Some Gentle Typhoons or ELoops should suffice


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skittlez*
> 
> Hello there mates! I'm a newbie to this kind of stuff, so please bear with me on this xD
> 
> I'm planning on building my very first rig using the HAF-XB Evo case. I simply fell in love with it when I first saw it x.x Anyway, I've run into a little problem. I'm going to be moving next month and the average temps there are 80 ~ 92F. I'm planning on mounting two Delta 241 CFM fans in the front as intake and a third one on the back to exhaust the warm air. Also wanted to mount a 200mm fan at the top to use as an intake fan and then point the CPU cooler towards the exhaust fan (planning on using the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo).
> 
> I was wondering, if this set up would prevent my motherboard, CPU and graphics card from overheating? I'm planning on using an i5-4670k CPU, MSI Z87-GD65 Motherboard & an MSI TF GTX 770 4GB card (planning on going for a 3-way SLI eventually).
> 
> Someone had suggested to switch to a Corsair H100i with the deltas mounted, to keep my CPU temps low. But I can't really decide. :/
> 
> Any help would be gladly appreciated.


I also vote watercooling. The only think I'd be concerned about is your graphics cards. One and probably two will be fine, but a third one will probably make things really hot, meaning loud as well.


----------



## Skittlez

Thanks for the replies! D

The Deltas are gonna make my little cube sound like a jet engine. Probably can hear the thing all over the house lol. I'm getting a fan controller though.

As for the watercooling, it terrifies me. I'm worried that a hose will bust open and leak coolant all over my motherboard. And I have no idea how I would keep anything besides the CPU cool :/


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skittlez*
> 
> Thanks for the replies! D
> 
> The Deltas are gonna make my little cube sound like a jet engine. Probably can hear the thing all over the house lol. I'm getting a fan controller though.
> 
> As for the watercooling, it terrifies me. I'm worried that a hose will bust open and leak coolant all over my motherboard. And I have no idea how I would keep anything besides the CPU cool :/


When I first got into building PC's, I thought the exact same thing about watercooling. But then, I helped a friend build a rig, and he used a Corsair H100i. It worked beautifully, so I got myself a closed loop cooler. Everything has been working fine, and I don't think I've ever actually heard of a closed loop cooler leaking.


----------



## kpoeticg

A fan controller probly won't help much with Delta's. They'll still be loud undervolted. A CLC cooler's pretty damn safe. Corsair has a huge insurance policy with their h100i's. I think i heard it's something up to like a million dollars worth of components if it leaks. But like I said, if you get a CM Glacer you can expand it. You'd buy waterblocks for GPU's and add them into the loop. Some people will get a 120 CLC for their CPU and 120 CLC for each GPU. Do that if it makes u feel safer.

You're tubes aren't just gonna explode tho. Even with a custom loop, as long as you leak test when you first put it together you'll be safe


----------



## Seananator152

So I'm getting a HAF XB Evo, and I have a few questions regarding fans/cooling.

What would you guys recommend for 120mm fans? I know of a few good brands, but I also didn't really think about fan models that much when I built my previous machine.
Right now, my current case is a RV02-E, and the 180mm Silverstone APs really don't make much of a racket to me (they're on low most of the time). My Air penetrators are almost always set to low, and I've had no problems with heat for the past three years. I'd be moving my stuff from the Raven to the XB Evo.

I don't really want fans that are too loud, but I also don't really know where to start. How are the stock fans for the XB Evo?
Anyone buy 80mm fans for the Hard Drives? I've got a 1Tb WD Caviar Black, and two SSDs.

Should I get a fan controller as well? My Motherboard is a P8p67 Deluxe, and from what I can tell, it's only got one 4-pin fan port. Ideally, I'd be buying any additional fans/controllers from memoryexpress.com , as I live in Canada and shipping is expensive, and they're local.


----------



## kpoeticg

The EVO comes with the JetFlo's. They're supposed to be decent enough fans. The Air Penetrators are decent fans too. I wouldn't bother with 80mm's if you just have a 1TB & 2 SSD's. Getting a fan controller's really up to you. I probly wouldn't bother if you're just putting 2 120's up front and 1 in the rear, unless you're thinking of adding radiators


----------



## wthenshaw

Using two of my three NES's as monitor stands to bring than to eye level, no more neck pain after extended gaming time.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Using two of my three NES's as monitor stands to bring than to eye level, no more neck pain after extended gaming time.


LOL @ the monitor stands!


----------



## kpoeticg

I'd love to see those NES's with a cpl Dual 40mm XT45's in em and some QDC's


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I'd love to see those NES's with a cpl Dual 40mm XT45's in em and some QDC's


I'd love to see them with an FM2 mITX board, a small 250 watt shuttle PSU, an SSD AND 2.5" 1TB, couple 40mm magicool rads and an apogee drive ii.

But yeah whatever floats your boat! You want a build log you can sure as he'll send me the parts


----------



## kpoeticg

I was actually reading a decent NES build log on here a few days ago. He used one of the little Black Ice rads. That's most likely what made me think of that









http://www.overclock.net/t/1332383/most-powerful-nes-computer


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skittlez*
> 
> Hello there mates! I'm a newbie to this kind of stuff, so please bear with me on this xD
> 
> I'm planning on building my very first rig using the HAF-XB Evo case. I simply fell in love with it when I first saw it x.x Anyway, I've run into a little problem. I'm going to be moving next month and the average temps there are 80 ~ 92F. I'm planning on mounting two Delta 241 CFM fans in the front as intake and a third one on the back to exhaust the warm air. Also wanted to mount a 200mm fan at the top to use as an intake fan and then point the CPU cooler towards the exhaust fan (planning on using the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo).
> 
> I was wondering, if this set up would prevent my motherboard, CPU and graphics card from overheating? I'm planning on using an i5-4670k CPU, MSI Z87-GD65 Motherboard & an MSI TF GTX 770 4GB card (planning on going for a 3-way SLI eventually).
> 
> Someone had suggested to switch to a Corsair H100i with the deltas mounted, to keep my CPU temps low. But I can't really decide. :/
> 
> Any help would be gladly appreciated.


Also, keep in mind that if you do go with air cooling you may not be able to use the 200m fan on the inside of the case with a tower cooler (ie 212 evo). I tried to find a find a good tower cooler to use with 200mm fan on top and could not. With the 200mm fan on top you get something like 155MM of clearance from the socket to the fan and if I remember correctly the 212evo is something like 157 or so.


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seananator152*
> 
> So I'm getting a HAF XB Evo, and I have a few questions regarding fans/cooling.
> 
> What would you guys recommend for 120mm fans? I know of a few good brands, but I also didn't really think about fan models that much when I built my previous machine.
> Right now, my current case is a RV02-E, and the 180mm Silverstone APs really don't make much of a racket to me (they're on low most of the time). My Air penetrators are almost always set to low, and I've had no problems with heat for the past three years. I'd be moving my stuff from the Raven to the XB Evo.
> 
> I don't really want fans that are too loud, but I also don't really know where to start. How are the stock fans for the XB Evo?
> Anyone buy 80mm fans for the Hard Drives? I've got a 1Tb WD Caviar Black, and two SSDs.
> 
> Should I get a fan controller as well? My Motherboard is a P8p67 Deluxe, and from what I can tell, it's only got one 4-pin fan port. Ideally, I'd be buying any additional fans/controllers from memoryexpress.com , as I live in Canada and shipping is expensive, and they're local.


I'm a big fan of the Rosewill Hyperborea 140mm for the front. They have the best air flow and static pressure to noise ratio I have found. And they are less than half the price of most "performance" fans.


----------



## mike44njdevils

If I was going to air cool in this case, I'd use something like these:

Noctua NH-C12P SE14 140mm SSO CPU Cooler

Phanteks PH-TC14CS 140mm UFB (Updraft Floating Balance) CPU Cooler

SILVERSTONE NT06-PRO Low Profile CPU Cooler with Thin 120mm fan

SILVERSTONE NT06-E 1 x 120mm fan (optional) CPU Cooler

This way you could bathe the cooler in cool air from the 200mm fan


----------



## Skittlez

D'aww. I have been watching videos on how to do watercooling setups, and it all seems hard. But I'm still considering it, since my room will average at roughly 88F and no less than 76F at night.


----------



## Seananator152

So I've been looking at a few brands for case fans. As I mentioned above, I'm getting an XB EVO.

Having used a RV-02E for the past three years almost, I can say the 180mm Air penetrators are pretty amazing. How would two Silverstone AP-121s do in the front of a HAF XB?
Also, a few other brands I've looked at are of course Noctua (S12A specifically), BitFenix (although I've mostly heard mixed reviews on their Spectre Pro fans), Corsair, and to a lesser extent Cougar.
I want two intake fans, and an exhaust fan. I'll probably wait and see how the EVO's stock (Xtraflow or Jetflo) fans are before I buy replacements, but I should note I'm okay with spending $15-20 for each of the fan mounts.

What would you guys recommend, or are any of the brands I've listed probably somewhat comparable?

Should also note above. I don't really want Rosewill. Main reason is it involves shipping costs from Newegg. I live in Canada so shipping tends to be at least 7-10 bucks an item.


----------



## kpoeticg

I recommend trying out the JetFlo's that it comes with and see how u like em. That's one of the main upgrades of the EVO


----------



## Seananator152

Thanks. Unless the Jetflo's are extremely noisy, or don't cool very much, I probably will stick with them. Although, I may replace them since I don't think they have LEDs, and well... shiny....


----------



## kpoeticg

They'll be loud at full speed i've heard. But they have PWM and u definitely don't need to have em spinning 2200RPM 24/7


----------



## Tamber

I have 4 of THESE in my XB (2front, 1 rear & 1 on my CPU cooler) on an NZXT Sentry Mix 2 and all but the CPU fan are at lowest speed. Set up by my 55" tv across the living room, on my couch I can "slightly" hear them.

I know the Jetflows are higher cfm, rpm & db but I wonder if I should have bought them instead?


----------



## Seananator152

I may get the SIlverstone AP121s, as I like how their bigger brothers have worked in my RV02E. The AP121s are also on sale at my local computer store, which is nice. I'll probably just use one of the stock fans as an exhaust then.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually reading a decent NES build log on here a few days ago. He used one of the little Black Ice rads. That's most likely what made me think of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1332383/most-powerful-nes-computer


I actually have several Google sketch up models for a NES computer and yes I followed the building myself.


----------



## SortOfGrim

I removed the NZXT Sentry Mesh, cause for 2 fans it's just overpowered. And I added the Enermax Magma in the back


----------



## Pandora's Box




----------



## Train Wreck

Can you use a standard 3 1/2 inch bay device in one of those hot swap bays??

I found a fan controller that I want to use and it's 3 1/2


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> Can you use a standard 3 1/2 inch bay device in one of those hot swap bays??
> 
> I found a fan controller that I want to use and it's 3 1/2


measured 4.5" wide, so no. Although with modding everything is possible


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> measured 4.5" wide, so no. Although with modding everything is possible


Well that just sucks. I'm not good at modding.

A Blu-ray burner is going into one of the 5 1/4 slots so that leaves one more 5 1/4 bay to put two devices in. I really love that NZXT Hue to control lighting in the case and I was going to use a Lian Li 3 1/2 bay single dial fan controller.


----------



## Robilar

That's my only complaint on the XB, the hot swap bays that no one uses...

If they had two standard 5.25 bays there, it would make the case much more flexible. If someone wanted hotswap, you can buy a 5.25 adapter kit for $15.

As it stands, it is a good portion of front real estate on the case that no one can use without cutting a bit hole in the case.


----------



## Train Wreck

I swear that at one time I did find one 5 1/4 inch bay device that was both a fan controller AND a light controller.

Maybe if enough people complain about those hot swap bays, Coolermaster might come out with an XB revision


----------



## Train Wreck

I just found that Corsair Link. I can control both lights AND fans. No external bay devices necessary....just an internal 3 1/2 inch bay

Problem solved


----------



## kpoeticg

Most fan controllers can control lighting too. Lowering Voltage to LED's and fans has the same effect


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Most fan controllers can control lighting too. Lowering Voltage to LED's and fans has the same effect


That's what I thought but when I saw the NZXT Hue, I thought I would love to be able to change the color of my case lighting.


----------



## kpoeticg

Ahhh, you want an RGB controller. You can actually grab SMD 5050 RGB LED Strips on Amazon or Ebay. You control the colors with a remote. Same with the Phobya Flexlight RGB Kit. Doesn't take up ANY bays. You gotta stick the Power Transformer or whatever it's called somewhere in your rig, but don't need to use up a bay









I'd also read up on all the postives and negatives of corsair link before you buy it. For the money you can end up spending on it you can get an Aquaero 6 Pro instead. Takes up a 5.25, but it's the best fan controller on the market. And it has RGB control as well.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Ahhh, you want an RGB controller. You can actually grab SMD 5050 RGB LED Strips on Amazon or Ebay. You control the colors with a remote. Same with the Phobya Flexlight RGB Kit. Doesn't take up ANY bays. You gotta stick the Power Transformer or whatever it's called somewhere in your rig, but don't need to use up a bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also read up on all the postives and negatives of corsair link before you buy it. For the money you can end up spending on it you can get an Aquaero 6 Pro instead. Takes up a 5.25, but it's the best fan controller on the market. And it has RGB control as well.


Thanks for the head's up! I'll check it out later today









One thing I don't really care for about the Corsair Link is the software.....looks like it's a Windows 95 leftover


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah the Aquaero can actually run off the PSU whether windows is powered on or not. It's an independant unit that doesn't rely on anything except a power supply. Also, the PWM on Corsair Link is really only compatible with Corsair fans. Aquaero 6 can control 4 PWM Channels. Aquaero 5 can control 1


----------



## SortOfGrim

Can the Aquaero run stock off the psu? Or is it an accessory?

You should get the Alpenföhn Boost Wings, they can be out-of-the-box daisy chained, that would give you 8 PWM fans to be controlled by the aquaero


----------



## lucaralf

Received my package with a small surprise Aquatuning


Implementation of the rad with 2 * 140 screwed on. (still not much between ventilos and video cards


Passing the pipe back to the entrance on the rad in front, underneath the rad



spring on the other side


a small picture of the whole before filling


First round of pump, the circuit completed, no leakage


I'm still waiting for my 2 GPU COOl and my 2 F9 PWM fans
When I finish and tidy office, I will make a photo together


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah the Aquaero can actually run off the PSU whether windows is powered on or not. It's an independant unit that doesn't rely on anything except a power supply. Also, the PWM on Corsair Link is really only compatible with Corsair fans. Aquaero 6 can control 4 PWM Channels. Aquaero 5 can control 1


I found the Aquaero 6 pro for 200 bucks. It's a silver faceplate which wouldn't work but they do have a black faceplate for an additional 12 bucks.

I'm going to do more research before I order something tonight. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Can the Aquaero run stock off the psu? Or is it an accessory?
> 
> You should get the Alpenföhn Boost Wings, they can be out-of-the-box daisy chained, that would give you 8 PWM fans to be controlled by the aquaero


Those fans are neat looking.

I'm probably going to keep stock fans on everything until I see what's what....run some tests, etc and then replace them with something like those Alpenfohn fans.

I'm so close to completing this build


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Can the Aquaero run stock off the psu? Or is it an accessory?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You should get the Alpenföhn Boost Wings, they can be out-of-the-box daisy chained, that would give you 8 PWM fans to be controlled by the aquaero


It has a 4Pin Molex to connect to the PSU and USB to connect to a USB 2.0 header. It's best to connect it to the USB header so it can read your temps through windows on top of whatever temp sensors u plug into it, but it can run without without windows being powered up too
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> I found the Aquaero 6 pro for 200 bucks. It's a silver faceplate which wouldn't work but they do have a black faceplate for an additional 12 bucks.
> 
> I'm going to do more research before I order something tonight. Thanks for the advice


This is how it looks with the black faceplate


The XT's only 20 bux more tho if you like the way that looks better...


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> It has a 4Pin Molex to connect to the PSU and USB to connect to a USB 2.0 header. It's best to connect it to the USB header so it can read your temps through windows on top of whatever temp sensors u plug into it, but it can run without without windows being powered up too
> This is how it looks with the black faceplate
> 
> 
> The XT's only 20 bux more tho if you like the way that looks better...


I haven't really looked too much into the differences between the XT and the PRO but so far I see that the XT comes with a IR remote and the PRO doesn't. I don't necessarily like the idea of a remote cluttering up my desk.

I gotta order something tonight so I can say that I got everything I need to start my build.


----------



## kpoeticg

Well the XT has 3 touchscreen buttons plus 3 programmable soft-keys, where the Pro only has the 3 physical buttons. The remotes really an accessory. It comes with the XT & you can buy it for the Pro. It's not needed to use either. You can control your whole PC with it though, including your keyboard & mouse.

Those plus the way they look r really the only differences


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Well the XT has 3 touchscreen buttons plus 3 programmable soft-keys, where the Pro only has the 3 physical buttons. The remotes really an accessory. It comes with the XT & you can buy it for the Pro. It's not needed to use either. You can control your whole PC with it though, including your keyboard & mouse.
> 
> Those plus the way they look r really the only differences


I read more on the Aquaero and it's one hell of a gorgeous piece of equipment. And it can be run via Windows too.









The software looks so much better than the Corsair Link stuff


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah Aquasuite's top notch. You definitely can run it via windows. Just windows isn't "needed" to run it. Corsair Link relies on windows


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah Aquasuite's top notch. You definitely can run it via windows. Just windows isn't "needed" to run it. Corsair Link relies on windows


Aquasuite = the best


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> Aquasuite = the best


I'm going to have a lot of fun playing around with Aquasuite


----------



## Jugurnot

That controller is tight


----------



## Ragnarok05

I just got the BitFenix Recon fan controller.

ANyone have good adive on where to stick the temp probes so they'll give accurate temp readings?

I have three set up, one on my CPU cooler block and two in the case, front and back. None of them seem to be accurate, being that none of the temps get above 40 degrees.


----------



## Majentrix

I'd recommend sticking them on the:

-CPU plate (not the heatsink fins, maybe on a heatpipe)
-GPU (on the plate that connects the heatpipes to the chip itself)
-Hard drive
-Motherboard chipset

Putting them on the case isn't really a good idea, as while the air might get warm, they aren't the places that are making heat.
If you're running a closed loop then you might not need to put any on the CPU.


----------



## Ragnarok05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> I'd recommend sticking them on the:
> 
> -CPU plate (not the heatsink fins, maybe on a heatpipe)
> -GPU (on the plate that connects the heatpipes to the chip itself)
> -Hard drive
> -Motherboard chipset
> 
> Putting them on the case isn't really a good idea, as while the air might get warm, they aren't the places that are making heat.
> If you're running a closed loop then you might not need to put any on the CPU.


I did put it on the CPU plate, I have the CoolerMaster V6 cooler, so I put it on the plate there, maybe Ill move it to a heat pipe.

And the only reason I put the others in my case, is cos the fans theyre connected to are case fans.

Sadly, my GPUs dont really have much room for the probs, cos of the massive cooler shroud they have on them. And Hard drives are obnoxious to get to.

Mobo chipset is a good idea though.


----------



## Train Wreck

How difficult is it to take this case apart for painting??

I'm kicking around the idea of painting it.....maybe white.

I wouldn't need to paint the interior but it would have to be masked off.


----------



## kpoeticg

It's held together by rivets. It's not hard if you have a drill and a rivet gun. I'm doing the same, plus i'm changing all the rivets to red & white ones. Other people have done it too


----------



## Robilar

Have you considered powder coating? Most guys that do auto parts will do a computer case for $15-$20 (as long as it is all one color). They won't do the plastic for you but the metal is the hard part to paint.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> It's held together by rivets. It's not hard if you have a drill and a rivet gun. I'm doing the same, plus i'm changing all the rivets to red & white ones. Other people have done it too


My brother might have a rivet gun.

It came in today. I got that and the blu-ray burner. All I'm waiting on is the aquaero that I ordered.....should be here by Saturday.

Oh and the keyboard.....I think I found it at another Best Buy. I ordered it, elected the store pickup option, and so far I didn't get that dreaded email telling me it's no longer in stock. Hopefully I will be able to pick it up on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## kpoeticg

I wanna give it a shot myself first. I kinda took on this whole mod just as a learning experience. I'm probly gonna use Alsa Killer Paint Cans. Or buy a small used air compressor HVLP setup


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Have you considered powder coating? Most guys that do auto parts will do a computer case for $15-$20 (as long as it is all one color). They won't do the plastic for you but the metal is the hard part to paint.


If I decide to do this, and I am too chicken to do it myself, I can take it to a local computer shop. They do offer mod services but I don't know if they do something as extensive as painting a case.

I'm so pumped to get this build going....I don't know if i can wait to get it painted


----------



## kpoeticg

Well, auto painting is almost identical to painting a pc chassis. Your XB would be in much better hands at an auto shop.

ALSO, if you're gonna be cutting holes in your XB, you should definitely paint it last. Dremel first, paint last.

Edit: I have scratches around almost every mod i've done so far, but it doesn't matter cuz i'm painting last. If i painted first, i'd have to redo the whole thing....


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Well, auto painting is almost identical to painting a pc chassis. Your XB would be in much better hands at an auto shop.
> 
> ALSO, if you're gonna be cutting holes in your XB, you should definitely paint it last. Dremel first, paint last.
> 
> Edit: I have scratches around almost every mod i've done so far, but it doesn't matter cuz i'm painting last. If i painted first, i'd have to redo the whole thing....


The only mod I can see doing is to take out those hot swap bays. Even though I'm a tool idiot, I think I might be able to do that.

Maybe I could call an auto shop and see what they'd charge


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Well, auto painting is almost identical to painting a pc chassis. Your XB would be in much better hands at an auto shop.
> 
> ALSO, if you're gonna be cutting holes in your XB, you should definitely paint it last. *Dremel first, paint last*.
> 
> Edit: I have scratches around almost every mod i've done so far, but it doesn't matter cuz i'm painting last. If i painted first, i'd have to redo the whole thing....


THIS
+1 for you sir this is good advice.

For painting, the modders at the PC shop might do a fine job but I would ask for an example of a painted case if your gonna have them do it. The auto shop though, it's pretty much guaranteed that they have quite a bit of experience with this kind of painting.


----------



## Toan

Just got my HAF XB in today before work. Just spent a few hours deconstructing my old HAF 932 to put everything back into the HAF XB. I love how light this case is with everything installed!!


----------



## djayarr808

In general, should temps be better or worse in test bench configuration? I have the stock front fans in stock intake position, no rear fan, and a Hyper 212 EVO in push (single fan). I'm getting better temps as a test bench, but is it correct to assume that if I had optimal airflow, a closed case would deliver better temps? All in all, it doesn't matter much because I usually have my AC on 69F (it's a habit) and CoreTemp/HWMonitor shows the like (~20C average). Just a little wonder that popped into my mind.
Oh, and this setup is only temporary until my new WC stuff comes in and I can start modding some stuff. Don't laugh at my unwillingness to waste money in the meantime....hahaha


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djayarr808*
> 
> In general, should temps be better or worse in test bench configuration? I have the stock front fans in stock intake position, no rear fan, and a Hyper 212 EVO in push (single fan). I'm getting better temps as a test bench, but is it correct to assume that if I had optimal airflow, a closed case would deliver better temps? All in all, it doesn't matter much because I usually have my AC on 69F (it's a habit) and CoreTemp/HWMonitor shows the like (~20C average). Just a little wonder that popped into my mind.
> Oh, and this setup is only temporary until my new WC stuff comes in and I can start modding some stuff. Don't laugh at my unwillingness to waste money in the meantime....hahaha


I have found that with this case I will consistently get better temps with all the panels off aka test bench mode. at the very lease taking the front panel off takes away the built in dust filter so the front fans are gonna move more air.
Ehume has done some nice testing and demonstrations of how a more open case will usually result in better temps in an air cooled rig. In my old case all I did was remove the honeycomb fan grills with my dremel allowing more unrestricted airflow and I saw a 5C temp drop.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> I have found that with this case I will consistently get better temps with all the panels off aka test bench mode. at the very lease taking the front panel off takes away the built in dust filter so the front fans are gonna move more air.
> Ehume has done some nice testing and demonstrations of how a more open case will usually result in better temps in an air cooled rig. In my old case all I did was remove the honeycomb fan grills with my dremel allowing more unrestricted airflow and I saw a 5C temp drop.


Really? You lost 5C without the honeycomb?

A little sceptical of that in all honesty...

Does anyone else who did this want to input their temp drops without honeycomb?


----------



## winterwarrior

To be fair there where factors for me that probably wouldnt come into play for most people. My old case was small and hot and I had an h50 with push fan on the rear exaust fan spot. Removing the honeycomb let the air move through the rad more efficianly. Or at least thats my best guess.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> To be fair there where factors for me that probably wouldnt come into play for most people. My old case was small and hot and I had an h50 with push fan on the rear exaust fan spot. Removing the honeycomb let the air move through the rad more efficianly. Or at least thats my best guess.


I have a H100 in the front of me, I'm just not sure how you could gain 5C by removing it, its hardly restrictive vs. the stock air filter or even the mesh. I saw a higher airflow rate when I removed the stock filter though.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I have a H100 in the front of me, I'm just not sure how you could gain 5C by removing it, its hardly restrictive vs. the stock air filter or even the mesh. I saw a higher airflow rate when I removed the stock filter though.


let it go man, it's one anecdotal example from 2+ years ago when i had that case, don't really care if you don't believe me was just trying to be helpful.


----------



## kpoeticg

Honeycomb mesh can restrict flow when you create a positive pressure vacuum in the case.
Generally when you have more intake fans than exhaust fans you create a vacuum and the air needs to escape. Mesh is better than nothing, but no mesh is better than mesh (if that makes sense)

That's why people use Nibblers & Dremels to take out their grills sometimes. It can help temps but tends to look bad. The only time i see people do it is usually with tower coolers that have fans on them with a hole where the exhaust fan would be. Even fans get in the way of flow in a positive pressure vacuum.

Picture 360 intake 120 exhaust. A hole lets more air flow through than the 120 will

Edit: It usually wouldn't apply to the intake side of the chassis tho. Unless you have a negative vacuum
Edit: Also, In a standard XB setup with 240 intake, 120 exhaust, & mesh PCI Slots, mesh above PCI Slots, & Mesh on the door panels. There shouldn't be any vacuum. Flow should be pretty equal.

^^All that's just my understanding from stuff i've read (Including the 2 threads Ehume started). Definitely no expert


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Honeycomb mesh can restrict flow when you create a positive pressure vacuum in the case.
> Generally when you have more intake fans than exhaust fans you create a vacuum and the air needs to escape. Mesh is better than nothing, but no mesh is better than mesh (if that makes sense)
> 
> That's why people use Nibblers & Dremels to take out their grills sometimes. It can help temps but tends to look bad. The only time i see people do it is usually with tower coolers that have fans on them with a hole where the exhaust fan would be. Even fans get in the way of flow in a positive pressure vacuum.
> 
> Picture 360 intake 120 exhaust. A hole lets more air flow through than the 120 will
> 
> Edit: It usually wouldn't apply to the intake side of the chassis tho. Unless you have a negative vacuum
> Edit: Also, In a standard XB setup with 240 intake, 120 exhaust, & mesh PCI Slots, mesh above PCI Slots, & Mesh on the door panels. There shouldn't be any vacuum. Flow should be pretty equal.
> 
> ^^All that's just my understanding from stuff i've read (Including the 2 threads Ehume started). Definitely no expert


"more intake fans than exhaust fans you create a vacuum" As far as I understand physics it's exactly the opposite, because a vacuum room/case has no air (matter).

Positive pressure (all intake) and negative pressure (all exhaust) isn't going to work in a standard HAF XB. too many holes in the side.

ps: source: ST:TNG


----------



## kpoeticg

That's kinda what i said in my edit








It really shouldn't apply in an XB

More intake fans than exhaust creates a positive vacuum
More exhaust fans than intake creates a negative vacuum.
Positives preferred cuz negative sucks dust in through your mesh. But the XB's stock fan setup shouldn't have any issue's either way


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> I have found that with this case I will consistently get better temps with all the panels off aka test bench mode. at the very lease taking the front panel off takes away the built in dust filter so the front fans are gonna move more air.
> Ehume has done some nice testing and demonstrations of how a more open case will usually result in better temps in an air cooled rig. In my old case all I did was remove the honeycomb fan grills with my dremel allowing more unrestricted airflow and I saw a 5C temp drop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You lost 5C without the honeycomb?
> 
> A little sceptical of that in all honesty...
> 
> Does anyone else who did this want to input their temp drops without honeycomb?
Click to expand...

When I removed the honeycomb with the stock mesh in front I could see a temp loss of about 1-2 degrees. When I removed the front mesh and putted the demciflex magnetic dust filters instead, my temmps went down 2-3 degrees more. so together 3-5 degrees C lower temps. without the demciflex filters together about 7 degrees lower ( in comparsion to complete stock front), but therefor much dust inside.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> That's kinda what i said in my edit










sorry dude, it's been a tiresome day.


----------



## mobeious

can anyone verify which 120 rads fit with the ports on the PCI side


----------



## Robilar

You mean the dual 80mm fan mounts at the bottom?


----------



## mobeious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> You mean the dual 80mm fan mounts at the bottom?


no i mean a 120 rad in the rear with the ports facing the PCI slot side ...


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobeious*
> 
> no i mean a 120 rad in the rear with the ports facing the PCI slot side ...


I have only used Closed loop coolers in mine but so far I can tell you that the rads from the H50 and the Kuhler 620 both fit just fine.


----------



## ZeVo

Thinking about getting this case. Love the design and just how much smaller it'd be than my current case.

But I was also looking at the Air 540, and I can't decide... oh decisions decisions...


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobeious*
> 
> no i mean a 120 rad in the rear with the ports facing the PCI slot side ...


So far both Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 120 (30mm) and Phobya G-changer 120 v1.2 (60mm) radiators fitted at the rear


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Thinking about getting this case. Love the design and just how much smaller it'd be than my current case.
> 
> But I was also looking at the Air 540, and I can't decide... oh decisions decisions...


If this makes any difference in your decision here is why I bought this case.

1. horizontal motherboard. I knew from my old case that my GPU an ASUS GTX 560 ti DirectCUII has a cooler on it that weighs 1 metric ton and caused quite a bit so sag in the card. With the mobo flat there is no undue stress on the pcb of the GPU. This could also make quite a difference if you happen to be running a large air cooler for your CPU as the weight of the cooler would not be hanging off the motherboard and causing stress (not nearly as much stress i should say) on the PCB.

2. Very simple and well thought out airflow. Unlike some cases (not saying this is the case with the 540) the airflow must take a non linear path from the intake to the exhaust making the overall airflow in the case not as efficient. In the XB the air moves DIRECTLY from the front fans to the rear exhaust without having to more UP through the case to then be exhausted.

3. Layout for all in one closed loop liquid coolers. While this may only apply to me, I found the layout of the fan ports to be very convenient for what I had planned for this case. I am currently running 3 all in one coolers (2 antec 620s and 1 H50) 1 for the CPU and one each for the graphics cards and the layout of the case and the fan ports allows for very convenient placement of the coolers without any modification to the case.



For what it's worth I do know that the 540 is a much better case in terms of using a custom full liquid setup so if that is something you are planning then that might be a big point in it's favor.

This is obviously a very biased view as this case just happened to do all of the things that I wanted for the setup that I happened to be planning. Hope this helps


----------



## Train Wreck

Hey that's an excellent setup you have there









I unboxed my XB but didn't really take it apart yet. I did see pictures of it. Are those motherboard standoffs in the tray already??


----------



## mobeious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> So far both Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 120 (30mm) and Phobya G-changer 120 v1.2 (60mm) radiators fitted at the rear


you fit that G changer with the ports on the PCI side?


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> If this makes any difference in your decision here is why I bought this case.
> 
> 1. horizontal motherboard. I knew from my old case that my GPU an ASUS GTX 560 ti DirectCUII has a cooler on it that weighs 1 metric ton and caused quite a bit so sag in the card. With the mobo flat there is no undue stress on the pcb of the GPU. This could also make quite a difference if you happen to be running a large air cooler for your CPU as the weight of the cooler would not be hanging off the motherboard and causing stress (not nearly as much stress i should say) on the PCB.
> 
> 2. Very simple and well thought out airflow. Unlike some cases (not saying this is the case with the 540) the airflow must take a non linear path from the intake to the exhaust making the overall airflow in the case not as efficient. In the XB the air moves DIRECTLY from the front fans to the rear exhaust without having to more UP through the case to then be exhausted.
> 
> 3. Layout for all in one closed loop liquid coolers. While this may only apply to me, I found the layout of the fan ports to be very convenient for what I had planned for this case. I am currently running 3 all in one coolers (2 antec 620s and 1 H50) 1 for the CPU and one each for the graphics cards and the layout of the case and the fan ports allows for very convenient placement of the coolers without any modification to the case.
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth I do know that the 540 is a much better case in terms of using a custom full liquid setup so if that is something you are planning then that might be a big point in it's favor.
> 
> This is obviously a very biased view as this case just happened to do all of the things that I wanted for the setup that I happened to be planning. Hope this helps


Thanks for the review! You really got some valid points there. I'll only be aircooling for now, but the point you made about the horizontal mobo is so dang true. I also have the DCII cooler and it just sags to the point where I'm afraid it'll snap. Just to make sure, the case can fit the D14 with no issues?


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> 
> This is obviously a very biased view as this case just happened to do all of the things that I wanted for the setup that I happened to be planning. Hope this helps


I have to say, I really like this and i don't know why


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Thanks for the review! You really got some valid points there. I'll only be aircooling for now, but the point you made about the horizontal mobo is so dang true. I also have the DCII cooler and it just sags to the point where I'm afraid it'll snap. Just to make sure, the case can fit the D14h no issues?


I believe that it will fit fine, I don't think u can use the top 200 fan with such a large cooler (most recomend forgoing that fan anyway). Not 100% on this though so maybe someone who has 1 of those can comment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I have to say, I really like this and i don't know why


It's all that AIO sexyness


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> I believe that it will fit fine, I don't think u can use the top 200 fan with such a large cooler (most recomend forgoing that fan anyway). Not 100% on this though so maybe someone who has 1 of those can comment.
> It's all that AIO sexyness


Ditto on that!


----------



## Jugurnot

Finished the top panel cut out and glass placement. Just waiting for the c-channel to arrive









Will do the side panels next weekend


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> I believe that it will fit fine, I don't think u can use the top 200 fan with such a large cooler (most recomend forgoing that fan anyway). Not 100% on this though so maybe someone who has 1 of those can comment.


Yup, it will for sure fit. Just double checked. I don't plan on using the top anyway (as you said.) Is CM selling any windowed versions of the top? Or are you guys just doing it yourself? In any case, time to take out the jigsaw.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Yup, it will for sure fit. Just double checked. I don't plan on using the top anyway (as you said.) Is CM selling any windowed versions of the top? Or are you guys just doing it yourself? In any case, time to take out the jigsaw.


They do sell a windowed panel, but not like what i just did. The window replaces the mesh on the original panel, so there is still room for taller air coolers.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> They do sell a windowed panel, but not like what i just did. The window replaces the mesh on the original panel, so there is still room for taller air coolers.


Ah, I understand. I'll probably just end up buying the window from them because I would be too lazy to do it now.









How is dust in this case though? Also should I be worried about the front honeycomb restricting airflow? I am wanting to go for positive airblow so hopefully the dust accumulation won't be too bad.


----------



## Jugurnot

I havent had mine for too long, but I vaccuum the front grill every 2nd or 3rd day. And as for inside it seems pretty clean. Fans are always on low.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobeious*
> 
> you fit that G changer with the ports on the PCI side?


I have done it before. First a fan then the rad. It's a tight fit.
Here some pix to give you an idea, I can't attach it because I don't have any long screws anymore.
Also the gpu isn't secured because it's being pushed towards the cpu, and I'm too lazy to cut the tubes to size


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Ah, I understand. I'll probably just end up buying the window from them because I would be too lazy to do it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is dust in this case though? Also should I be worried about the front honeycomb restricting airflow? I am wanting to go for positive airblow so hopefully the dust accumulation won't be too bad.


For me the front panel works very well, it's not to restrictive and (for me at least) does a good job at keeping a fair amount of dust out. Seems like a nice middle ground. I haven't had any issues with it restricting airflow to much but I am running a Gentle Typhoon AP-15 for one fan slot on the front and the good static pressure on those fans makes them good at pulling through filters.

The other slot on the front is two Corsair AF120s in push pull, I can't really tell how well they do with the filter simply because the Pump on the H50 it's attached to is quite underpowered, I've never gotten very good temps out of it even with the rad loose and not pulling through the filter, different fans, etc...

I have found that because of all the holes in this case (with the mesh top and side panels) it never seems like there is any air moving out of the top mesh or side panels or anywhere no matter how high I turn up my front fans. I believe that this is mostly because there is just to much surface area of the case that is "open" so the air exits the case very easily. With a window for the top however that could significantly change the airflow dynamic as you are replacing a large section of "open" mesh with a closed top.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


Mother of god that rad makes my H50 rad want to crawl under the case and hide!


----------



## kpoeticg

I have a UT60 120 in that same spot.
Don't mind the CM Fan, I was just test-fitting back b4 i got my RIVE BE


2 fans mounted on it inside the chassis limits the ram space. One fan inside and one fan outside doesn't mess with the ram i don't think tho


----------



## mobeious

Sneak peak of my dessert camo XB





Little faux rust for ageing


----------



## kpoeticg

Gorgeous paint job









What did u use?


----------



## mobeious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Gorgeous paint job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did u use?


Camo paint from Walmart and large sponge


----------



## kpoeticg

Props!!
Came out awesome


----------



## boxwunder13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobeious*
> 
> Camo paint from Walmart and large sponge


That paint is awesome! Do you have a build log coming?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I got bored and cut the top off and put a window on it. I also changed the ram and sata cables to match. I also got the eisberg mounted, but its way too loud for my liking so I ordered the glacier. I should be getting my bitfenix extensions and the glacier the beginning of the week. So hopefully by next weekend I will have it the way I want it to be. My cuts were not the straightest so I need to find some u channel.


----------



## damric

What is this I hear about a revision, an evo edition? At near same msrp? Well at least I got my 1st edition xb heavily discounted :《


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I got bored and cut the top off and put a window on it. I also changed the ram and sata cables to match. I also got the eisberg mounted, but its way too loud for my liking so I ordered the glacier. I should be getting my bitfenix extensions and the glacier the beginning of the week. So hopefully by next weekend I will have it the way I want it to be. My cuts were not the straightest so I need to find some u channel.


I just ordered 16ft of c-strip it because I know at some point ill need more







$20 in shipping later...


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric*
> 
> What is this I hear about a revision, an evo edition? At near same msrp? Well at least I got my 1st edition xb heavily discounted :《


Im pretty sure the EVO has better front fans, and removable drive cages


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric*
> 
> What is this I hear about a revision, an evo edition? At near same msrp? Well at least I got my 1st edition xb heavily discounted :《


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Im pretty sure the EVO has better front fans, and removable drive cages


Extra 3.5" storage space.

CM JetFlo's as standard fans.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah it's nothing to be upset about if you already have an XB.


----------



## damric

I figured as much, but I like removable cages. Anyone drilled out the rivets?


----------



## kpoeticg

I have. I put a 5.25 where the 3.5 is. Why do u ask?


----------



## Justified

Hello again guys!

I have been hard at work here on my build as far as customizing and cooling. I will post pics when it's complete.
What I've done thus far:
Kraken x60 for cpu - purchased
Kraken G10 + Kraken x40 for GPU - purchased
Replace all cables (Visable ones) with black sleeves - Complete
Two blue cold cathode tubes just under mobo tray sides to light up the entire top area without actually seeing the cathodes - Complete

I'm pretty happy thus far. My next step is to get the two coolers installed and look into performing my first ever Overclock of both my CPU and GPU.

Still loving the XB!


----------



## ZeVo

Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## kpoeticg

I know there's a few people in here looking for a CLC. I noticed there's a Swiftech H220 for sale on the marketplace right now for $120
http://www.overclock.net/t/1451154/fs-swiftech-h220


----------



## Nic-CM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I know there's a few people in here looking for a CLC. I noticed there's a Swiftech H220 for sale on the marketplace right now for $120
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1451154/fs-swiftech-h220


I would note, for those looking for a CLC, that the Swiftech H220 is a Semi-DIY cooler. It comes factory filled and sealed like any other AIO/CLC cooler, but it can be upgraded with other DIY parts later much like our Eisberg and Glacer semi-DIY coolers.


----------



## Train Wreck

A few days ago someone gave me some suggestions as to the fan setup in my XB but I can't find them.

Anyway, what do you all suggest?

I have a Corsair H100i that will be mounted in the front.....for now it's just two fans but I may do a push/pull configuration later on. I guess those fans will be set to intake(push)

I will use one of the included 120mm fans and put that on the back of the case.

I bought two of the coolermaster's 80mm blademaster fans to put on the back.

I also bought coolermaster's 200mm megaflow fan to put on the top.

If I remember right, the top fan should be set to exhaust.

Any suggestions?? I want to start assembling some of the things tonight.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> A few days ago someone gave me some suggestions as to the fan setup in my XB but I can't find them.
> 
> Anyway, what do you all suggest?
> 
> I have a Corsair H100i that will be mounted in the front.....for now it's just two fans but I may do a push/pull configuration later on. I guess those fans will be set to intake(push)
> 
> I will use one of the included 120mm fans and put that on the back of the case.
> 
> I bought two of the coolermaster's 80mm blademaster fans to put on the back.
> 
> I also bought coolermaster's 200mm megaflow fan to put on the top.
> 
> If I remember right, the top fan should be set to exhaust.
> 
> Any suggestions?? I want to start assembling some of the things tonight.


Was it me in PM?


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Was it me in PM?


No it wasn't but just shortly after I posted this question, I found, in another forum, an XB fan recommendation to be this....

Front - intake(through the H100i)
120 mm rear - intake
two 80mm rear - intake
20mm top - exhaust.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> No it wasn't but just shortly after I posted this question, I found, in another forum, an XB fan recommendation to be this....
> 
> Front - intake(through the H100i)
> 120 mm rear - intake
> two 80mm rear - intake
> 20mm top - exhaust.


Looks good, but personally would opt out on the top fan in favor of the windowed top for less dust and of course the window. On single card setups the temp difference is negligible


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Looks good, but personally would opt out on the top fan in favor of the windowed top for less dust and of course the window. On single card setups the temp difference is negligible


I'm using two Gigabyte 770 4GB GTXs...I already have the screen top too


----------



## cgull

My 2c
set h100i to exhaust .. no sense putting hot air into the case
rear fan and 2 x 80's to intake
top 200 to exhaust

this will mean overall negative pressure, but given the openness of this case that will work in your favour , sucking cool air in.. only issue would then be dust, but that can be fixed with filters.

hope this helps


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> A few days ago someone gave me some suggestions as to the fan setup in my XB but I can't find them.
> 
> Anyway, what do you all suggest?
> 
> I have a Corsair H100i that will be mounted in the front.....for now it's just two fans but I may do a push/pull configuration later on. I guess those fans will be set to intake(push)
> 
> I will use one of the included 120mm fans and put that on the back of the case.
> 
> I bought two of the coolermaster's 80mm blademaster fans to put on the back.
> 
> I also bought coolermaster's 200mm megaflow fan to put on the top.
> 
> If I remember right, the top fan should be set to exhaust.
> 
> Any suggestions?? I want to start assembling some of the things tonight.


I highly recommend you set it up like this
h100i in push/pull. Push fans mounted outside the chassis, inside the front panel, behind the mesh
Then h100i mounted against inside of chassis, then pull fans mounted on h100i (You should almost definitely have room unless you're using really long GPU's)

Mount any 120 u want as exhaust out the back
And SKIP THE TOP FAN
The top 200mm/230mm fan is more than likely gonna actually hurt your temps.
B4 people yell at me







... There is definitely a few circumstances when the top fan helps. But for a common setup it just hurts the airflow direction. HAF XB is built for front -> back airflow. Some people with a few very hot GPU's that don't wanna watercool them benefit from having that top fan exhausting. But if you don't need it, it's gonna interfere with the natural airflow of the chassis

Also skip the 80mm fans unless you have some hot HD's running in your basement. The 80mm fans will have absolutely no effect on the motherboard level of the case. They only help cool your drive cages, which most people don't really need (but some do...)


----------



## djayarr808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> So far both Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 120 (30mm) and Phobya G-changer 120 v1.2 (60mm) radiators fitted at the rear


I saw this and used it as a guide, but Performance PCs has a really basic layout that, although simple, kind of throws me off while shopping. I ordered the XFLOW instead of the regular GT Stealth 120 and that 10-15mm height difference just misses the mark. I was supposed to order the regular 120 and the XFLOW 240. Doesn't matter, that was my fault. I'll mod my side panel to make it fit there. My experience with them was undeniably perfect.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I highly recommend you set it up like this
> h100i in push/pull. Push fans mounted outside the chassis, inside the front panel, behind the mesh
> Then h100i mounted against inside of chassis, then pull fans mounted on h100i (You should almost definitely have room unless you're using really long GPU's)
> 
> Mount any 120 u want as exhaust out the back
> And SKIP THE TOP FAN
> The top 200mm/230mm fan is more than likely gonna actually hurt your temps.
> B4 people yell at me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... There is definitely a few circumstances when the top fan helps. But for a common setup it just hurts the airflow direction. HAF XB is built for front -> back airflow. Some people with a few very hot GPU's that don't wanna watercool them benefit from having that top fan exhausting. But if you don't need it, it's gonna interfere with the natural airflow of the chassis
> 
> Also skip the 80mm fans unless you have some hot HD's running in your basement. The 80mm fans will have absolutely no effect on the motherboard level of the case. They only help cool your drive cages, which most people don't really need (but some do...)


I'm not sure that I could use a push/pull setup with my H100i. I have two Gigabyte Windforce 770 4gb GTXs. The length of those cards is 292mm. Somewhere in this jumbled pile of papers on my desk are my notes that I wrote down.....how much clearance I have with a push/pull setup vs just push(mounted outside the case). If I remember right, I'd be a few mm's too short.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djayarr808*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> So far both Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 120 (30mm) and Phobya G-changer 120 v1.2 (60mm) radiators fitted at the rear
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this and used it as a guide, but Performance PCs has a really basic layout that, although simple, kind of throws me off while shopping. I ordered the XFLOW instead of the regular GT Stealth 120 and that 10-15mm height difference just misses the mark. I was supposed to order the regular 120 and the XFLOW 240. Doesn't matter, that was my fault. I'll mod my side panel to make it fit there. My experience with them was undeniably perfect.
Click to expand...

If you mount a fan in pull against the 120 mount, the GTS X-Flow 120 should work. Also might be able to mod the shroud to make it shorter.

XSPC EX Rads are amazing at being low profile. For instance the 120 is 121mm tall. They're shorter than any other rad i think on both axis', that's why i'm using an EX360 for my front rad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> I'm not sure that I could use a push/pull setup with my H100i. I have two Gigabyte Windforce 770 4gb GTXs. The length of those cards is 292mm. Somewhere in this jumbled pile of papers on my desk are my notes that I wrote down.....how much clearance I have with a push/pull setup vs just push(mounted outside the case). If I remember right, I'd be a few mm's too short.


I measured 13 1/8" from the PCI Slots to the front rad/fan mount. That's about 333mm. 333-292= 41mm for fan + rad, so you're probly right.


----------



## Train Wreck

If I can't do a push/pull setup, do you think I'd have to use the top 200mm fan?


----------



## kpoeticg

No, that doesn't really factor in.

The only thing the top fan is helpful for is when you have too much heat coming from your GPU's and you NEED that extra exhaust. Even then, the improvement is miniscule.

Get the plexi window top, much more useful to see your expensive equipment









Push/Pull helps cool your radiator better. The 200mm fan isn't mounted on your radiator so they're really 2 separate things. Just get a cpl decent fans for the front and maybe even a decent exhaust fan for the rear and you'll be fine


----------



## Train Wreck

Thanks for the heads up









I'm still searching through that Aquaero thread for Shoggy's method of the faceplate removal.


----------



## Jugurnot

Update on panel cut outs, incase anyone is curious on what it looks like or how I did it. C-channel arrives Friday




I also cut out the plastic honeycomb on the front panel, i thought it was quite unnecessary, and will look good once i get some lighting in the case.


----------



## Train Wreck

The windows do look good but I am probably in the minority when I prefer the look of the mesh.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> The windows do look good but I am probably in the minority when I prefer the look of the mesh.


You took of the dust filter and exposed the grill right? I did like the look of that as well, but both together seemed overkill and probably didnt do any good for airflow. I have kids and cats and I need the dust filter there lol. Hence why I windowed all the panels too. Several times ive seen my 2 year old stick things through the side panel and my cat sleeping on the top of the case. The window even supports him haha.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> You took of the dust filter and exposed the grill right? I did like the look of that as well, but both together seemed overkill and probably didnt do any good for airflow. I have kids and cats and I need the dust filter there lol. Hence why I windowed all the panels too. Several times ive seen my 2 year old stick things through the side panel and my cat sleeping on the top of the case. The window even supports him haha.


I havent done anything yet.....I was all set to run out and buy the last two items for my rig(keyboard and tool set) but I wound up getting snow today(still snowing) and now I'm stuck at the house.


----------



## Nic-CM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Update on panel cut outs, incase anyone is curious on what it looks like or how I did it. C-channel arrives Friday
> 
> I also cut out the plastic honeycomb on the front panel, i thought it was quite unnecessary, and will look good once i get some lighting in the case.


How are your temps now that you've removed the side and top vents?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nic-CM*
> 
> How are your temps now that you've removed the side and top vents?


I ran 3 prime tests (large fft's) 10 min each before I did the panels and had consistent temps of 53, 53, 55, 53 on my cores.

With the vents removed and windows installed I have achieved a surprising 1-2 degree drop on all cores, using the same tests. Avg. 51, 51, 53/54, 50/51

Maybe the airflow is much more directed now? I didn't do the windows for airflow purposes, just cosmetics really. But I was curious so I did the tests anyway.

EDIT: These test were done before I did the left side panel. After doing a few more runs on prime when the left side was done, the temps didn't drop any further.

Also, I have yet to see what difference it has made with my GPU temps.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nic-CM*
> 
> How are your temps now that you've removed the side and top vents?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I ran 3 prime tests (large fft's) 10 min each before I did the panels and had consistent temps of 53, 53, 55, 53 on my cores.
> 
> 
> 
> With the vents removed and windows installed I have achieved a surprising 1-2 degree drop on all cores, using the same tests. Avg. 51, 51, 53/54, 50/51
> 
> Maybe the airflow is much more directed now? I didn't do the windows for airflow purposes, just cosmetics really. But I was curious so I did the tests anyway.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: These test were done before I did the left side panel. After doing a few more runs on prime when the left side was done, the temps didn't drop any further.
> 
> Also, I have yet to see what difference it has made with my GPU temps.
Click to expand...

I can copy the temp drop, when I installed my big top window and both side windows. my temp loss inside in comparsion to the open mesh side panel vents is between 2-3 degrees.


----------



## djayarr808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> If you mount a fan in pull against the 120 mount, the GTS X-Flow 120 should work. Also might be able to mod the shroud to make it shorter.
> XSPC EX Rads are amazing at being low profile. For instance the 120 is 121mm tall. They're shorter than any other rad i think on both axis', that's why i'm using an EX360 for my front rad.


Holy sh** I never even thought about that! So dumb...I'm still waiting for my fans to come in. Right on for the common sense. hahaha.


----------



## kpoeticg




----------



## Justified

Hey guys, I want to run a bunch of heat and stress tests or whatever prior to installing my Kraken x60 and x40/g10. I found building my pc was easy and now want to over clock for the first time. With that being said, I really have no idea where to start or what programs I should use or where to find them. Any help would be most appreciated.

Justified.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> Hey guys, I want to run a bunch of heat and stress tests or whatever prior to installing my Kraken x60 and x40/g10. I found building my pc was easy and now want to over clock for the first time. With that being said, I really have no idea where to start or what programs I should use or where to find them. Any help would be most appreciated.
> 
> Justified.


Cpu stress: prime95
Gpu stress furmark

Just Google them and download the latest versions. Furmark will really krank up your gpu and if your close to your power supply max draw like I am, furmark actually causes my pc to restart though I've never had any issues while gaming.


----------



## Justified

Ok cool thanx. I will hunt those down now. What is cpuz?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> Ok cool thanx. I will hunt those down now. What is cpuz?


CPU-Z is a nifty little program that will tell you pretty much everything there is to know about your CPU and more. It's probably also the most common program used for validating and proving an overclock you've done.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> Hey guys, I want to run a bunch of heat and stress tests or whatever prior to installing my Kraken x60 and x40/g10. I found building my pc was easy and now want to over clock for the first time. With that being said, I really have no idea where to start or what programs I should use or where to find them. Any help would be most appreciated.
> 
> Justified.


also get GPU-Z while you at it


----------



## Justified

So ran Prime95 for a YouTube suggested 24 hours. Torture test completed with 945 tests and 0 errors and 0 warnings across all workers. 74°-85° @100% load.

Ran Furmark in 1080 test scored 3099 - 720 tested score 5256

That was all stock. Anything else i should do?

Evga sc GTX 780
4770k
Sabre tooth z87


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> So ran Prime95 for a YouTube suggested 24 hours. Torture test completed with 945 tests and 0 errors and 0 warnings across all workers. 74°-85° @100% load.
> 
> Ran Furmark in 1080 test scored 3099 - 720 tested score 5256
> 
> That was all stock. Anything else i should do?
> 
> Evga sc GTX 780
> 4770k
> Sabre tooth z87


You probably didn't need to run prime for that long, for stock settings. The only reason you run that long is to be sure it is completely stable, which is should be at stock.

I'm guessing that was with a stock CPU cooler with temps in the 80's?


----------



## Justified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> You probably didn't need to run prime for that long, for stock settings. The only reason you run that long is to be sure it is completely stable, which is should be at stock.
> 
> I'm guessing that was with a stock CPU cooler with temps in the 80's?


Yes, 100% stock.

Install kraken x60 on cpu and kraken g10+x40 on gpu tonight.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> Yes, 100% stock.
> 
> Install kraken x60 on cpu and kraken g10+x40 on gpu tonight.


Ok well besides that I guess just get your cooling installed and test again without overclocking and see what your temps are. You are just curious what difference your cooling has made right?


----------



## Justified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Ok well besides that I guess just get your cooling installed and test again without overclocking and see what your temps are. You are just curious what difference your cooling has made right?


Exactly. As i am doing all of this for the first time, picking parts, installing parts, sleeve cables, install lighting... I really wanted to take every step I could along the way to see the progress and improvements I can make not only visually but virtually as well.

So yeah, take full stock readings. I took screen shots and what not of all my temps and GHz and whatever else I could.

Now it's time to install my cooling units. I also have a 200mm fan for my case ceiling in a push (I think push is the right term, air being sucked out of the machine) to help draw heat away from Mobo area. I will do another full stress test with the cooling installed.

I will then look here for further assistance in my first overclocking attempt and run multiple tests I assume to find maintainable stability.


----------



## Jugurnot

I know push/pull refers to a fan on both sides of a rad, but I dont think push or pull refers to the fan being used as an intake or exhaust.

I cant comment on the benefits of a top fan from personal experience, but from what I gather from this thread is that there isnt much of any unless you're using multiple, air cooled cards.


----------



## kpoeticg

Push/Pull refers to pushing or pulling air through a rad or heatsink.


----------



## wthenshaw

Push fans refer to intake fans. They push air from the outside in, the same as with a radiator. They push air from the outside through the rad. Therefore pull clearly refers to exhaust as it pull air out of the case or pulls through the rad.

Edit:

Personally I chose the windowed top over the 200mm fan as having the fan as an exhaust won't do much for my setup and having it as an intake will dump a whole load of dust into the system for the sake of a 2-5C temp drop depending on component and setup.


----------



## kpoeticg

Not necessarily









What if you're using a rad as exhaust?


----------



## TLSheff

Doesn't matter, to maximize efficiency of the radiator there should be a push/pull (fans on BOTH sides) configuration if room allows.

If not, it still needs to be setup so it maximizes the airflow available.


----------



## Justified

Ok, push/pull refers to radiators and heat sinks, got it. Although I don't see why those terminologies couldn't refer to your case fan directions. You're either Pulling air out of the case or Pushing it in. I dunno, makes sense to me lol.

I will use the stock X2 140mm haf xb fans to have 4 fans on my x60.


----------



## kpoeticg

Well not really. For instance, the 2 intake fans mounted inside the front panel would be pushing air in. And the exhaust fan mounted at the rear is pushing air out.

If the exhaust was mounted on the outside then it would be pulling.


----------



## TLSheff

It actually could refer to case fan directions just the same no matter what. Just user preference really.

You can set it up like most do, push/pull from front to back (with or without the top panel being vented). This will pull cold air from outside and blow warmer air across your mobo, and then fans exhaust it out the back.

Or you can have it reverse and the rear fans pull air in across the mobo to the front radiator and out the front. This will result in 2 distinct problems according to most, the GPUs will be fighting direction of air flow as they try to blow out the back usually, and the mobo will warm up the air so the radiator won't be running so cold. But meh, pros and cons

Or I have seen a few run a top fan, and have push/pull config on both front and rear so the case pull air in from the top and blows it out both sides, once it gets the air moving this could be quite productive but will likely result in a quick dust buildup and need alot of cleaning.

Either way, if you have a radiator you want fans on both sides if you can help it, one to push through, the other to pull out, but make sure they run the same specs so the don't fight each other for airflow. Consistency is key.


----------



## TLSheff

Bad me for double posting, but to add... you could do a push/pull with both sucking air in and exhaust out the top if you choose as well. Altho this would rely on a top fan sucking air out and many coolers won't allow for the head room. Same as above with sucking air in from the top.... just reversed.


----------



## kpoeticg

That's why push/pull refers to rads and heatsinks

Saying a case fan is running push or pull doesn't necessarily mean either intake or exhaust.

Buy yeah, push/pull is always better on rads when u can fit em. Even P/P XT45 > Push Monsta


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> That's why push/pull refers to rads and heatsinks
> 
> Saying a case fan is running push or pull doesn't necessarily mean either intake or exhaust.
> Buy yeah, push/pull is always better on rads when u can fit em. Even P/P XT45 > Push Monsta


This

A casefan could be pushing air into the case from the outside or it could be pushing air out case from the inside.

none of that really matters though unless u r talking to other computer people as Terms may get confused.

my take is this, if you are using a radiator for both your graphics card and processor then you would want to pull cold air in through both of the radiators & exhaust out the top. the motherboard would end up warmer but both the GPU & CPU would be cooler. Front to back airflow or back to front airlow would end up feeding heated up air to one of the rads.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah i'm trying to sort out that issue right now myself. I have a 360 up front, 120 at rear, and 240 on side of mobo tray. Also a 360 in the bottom. Not sure the best way to arrange the top 3 rads tho as far as intake/exhaust. It's always best to have your rads intaking cool air, but they also won't cool off if there's no way to push air inside my chassis









I was planning on using just the 120 as exhaust, but i don't know if that + the little mesh that'll still be there will be enough to compensate for 360 + 240 intake. I'm thinking of intaking the 360 + 120 & exhausting out the side 240....

Edit: Also my 240's gonna be GPU side of mobo tray so i can have a window on the socket side. I'm not sure there's really a good solution...


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah i'm trying to sort out that issue right now myself. I have a 360 up front, 120 at rear, and 240 on side of mobo tray. Also a 360 in the bottom. Not sure the best way to arrange the top 3 rads tho as far as intake/exhaust. It's always best to have your rads intaking cool air, but they also won't cool off if there's no way to push air inside my chassis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on using just the 120 as exhaust, but i don't know if that + the little mesh that'll still be there will be enough to compensate for 360 + 240 intake. I'm thinking of intaking the 360 + 120 & exhausting out the side 240....
> 
> Edit: Also my 240's gonna be GPU side of mobo tray so i can have a window on the socket side. I'm not sure there's really a good solution...


I'm guessing a top fan is out of the qeustion as eieither an intake for all or an exhaust for all?

That's just a shoot in the dark though, I have no experience with the top fan just what I've read from other ppl.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah i'm trying to sort out that issue right now myself. I have a 360 up front, 120 at rear, and 240 on side of mobo tray. Also a 360 in the bottom. Not sure the best way to arrange the top 3 rads tho as far as intake/exhaust. It's always best to have your rads intaking cool air, but they also won't cool off if there's no way to push air inside my chassis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on using just the 120 as exhaust, but i don't know if that + the little mesh that'll still be there will be enough to compensate for 360 + 240 intake. I'm thinking of intaking the 360 + 120 & exhausting out the side 240....
> 
> Edit: Also my 240's gonna be GPU side of mobo tray so i can have a window on the socket side. I'm not sure there's really a good solution...


Go ahead and use that 240 as an exhaust.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> I'm guessing a top fan is out of the qeustion as eieither an intake for all or an exhaust for all?
> 
> That's just a shoot in the dark though, I have no experience with the top fan just what I've read from other ppl.


Yeah but only for aesthetic reasons. Since i'm modding the hell outta my XB, i want as much window space as possible. I already made a plexi window top for it. Same goes for using the 240 on the GPU side. If i didn't really want a window on the CPU side, it wouldn't be as much of an issue. But if i have the window on the GPU side, i'll just see one side of one gpu pretty much









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Go ahead and use that 240 as an exhaust.


Thanks, that's what i'm thinking. Just worried about the 120 and and the 360 intaking across the mobo/cpu, and the exhaust being on the opposite side of my gpu's. I'm gonna plan on doing it this way for now though unless i think of something else.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

wow ALOT of awesome posts FINALY i got my last part arrived today hope fully ill start my transfer next week!!


----------



## MrFen

*step one:*
obligatory shot of all the parts and fittings, my stuff is on the right side of the table and an assortment of the little bags in the middle.

http://i.imgur.com/nbG9c24.jpg

this cold cathode UV kit is mine









http://i.imgur.com/wb9g1n0.jpg

*step two:*
remove sides and a top of HAF-XB case, congratulate self on excellent taste. The old CPU cooler is a all-in-one Antec Kuhler 620 system.

http://i.imgur.com/wDw3g8R.jpg

*step three:*
begin to install stuff. As you can see here both radiators have been installed (240mm front & 120mm back) and the 1/4in compression fittings mounted.

http://i.imgur.com/TL8COm3.jpg

end of the night, time to take a break. All of the radiators installed and card heatsinks mounted. All that is left is to mount the pump with a custom bracket (made out of shelving fittings from Bunnings) and connect the tubing.

http://i.imgur.com/UFj1xEE.jpg

*day two:*

http://i.imgur.com/uSAdySM.jpg

after a good nights sleep (not really) I rechecked the loop route from the night before.

The drain was repositioned as I couldn't comfortably view the disconnect were I had orginally planned it under the MB. It is now against the side of the case (right hand side from front) and adds a bit more UV tube to show up under the cathodes









In the photo you can see the white MB jumper plug which lets you run the pump without power going through the MB, Very important.

I found it much easier to install by removing everything and anything that wasn't going to be trapped or held in place by the tubing loop.

http://i.imgur.com/mv3vJFB.jpg

I decided to re-position the flow wheel for a better view through the top window.
(edit this is now the 'highest' part in the loop and perfect for topping up the system, and is mounted vertically.

Here is a shot of the GPU heatsink clearance around the RAM.
You need to ensure they aren't touching or its dead card time.

http://i.imgur.com/YGXBeFQ.jpg

Tubing in, and fluid test time!
http://i.imgur.com/sByo7AR.jpg

damned thing is leaking out of the casing! A good time to tighten everything again.

http://i.imgur.com/alrbVEV.jpg

Uberpooch!! OUR MASCOT
http://i.imgur.com/RA3C1fb.jpg

*Day 3*
fitting and test of the UV lighting bits.

3mm UV LEDs

i.imgur.com/PCMB0Yk.jpg][/URL]

these are mounted into the CPU block, the only 'official' UV reactive bits in the case is the tubing.

lights off!

i.imgur.com/cX9Wzit.jpg][/URL]

3mm UV LED and Cold Cathodes ON!

i.imgur.com/v1sClGy.jpg][/URL]

this is clearly a day shot, at night its much brighter.

The MB, RAM, CPU and Fans were kindly donated by Reklaw for me to get off the xbox360 and play some 'real' games. I got the case for mobility and its small size. There was no 'future planning' regarding a colour or theme for the build so its a bit of a jumble. I could paint it up a bit if I was bothered or you guys have some decent ideas for improvement.

The rig now runs at 60FPS minimum on pretty much everything I play (BF4 & World of Tanks, yes really) and the only noise is a faint buzz from the pump.


----------



## Jugurnot

I like the UV tubing


----------



## Justified

Good to know I can spark a good conversation lol. I think my plan is to install the x60 in a push formation over the mobo and then install my x40 in the back of the case also in a push formation over the mobo and then have the big 200mm fan pull out the top of the case. This should allow both coolers to draw cold air from outside the case and hopefully have the big fan blow the heat out the top while also drawing airflow from the side screening. So far, I am having issues finding a 200mm that will fit the rubber mounts on the top panel? Any suggestions? Preferably black on black or a hint of blue.

Wow, I think at some point down the road I will look into a custom cooling kit... that does look sweet with the uv tubing.


----------



## MrFen

Can you post a pic of how you are mounting a 360mm Radiator in your HAF-XB? I can't picture it in my head


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *MrFen*
> 
> *step one:*
> obligatory shot of all the parts and fittings, my stuff is on the right side of the table and an assortment of the little bags in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PiCS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this cold cathode UV kit is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *step two:*
> remove sides and a top of HAF-XB case, congratulate self on excellent taste. The old CPU cooler is a all-in-one Antec Kuhler 620 system.
> 
> 
> 
> *step three:*
> begin to install stuff. As you can see here both radiators have been installed (240mm front & 120mm back) and the 1/4in compression fittings mounted.
> 
> 
> 
> end of the night, time to take a break. All of the radiators installed and card heatsinks mounted. All that is left is to mount the pump with a custom bracket (made out of shelving fittings from Bunnings) and connect the tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> *day two:*
> 
> 
> 
> after a good nights sleep (not really) I rechecked the loop route from the night before.
> 
> The drain was repositioned as I couldn't comfortably view the disconnect were I had orginally planned it under the MB. It is now against the side of the case (right hand side from front) and adds a bit more UV tube to show up under the cathodes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the photo you can see the white MB jumper plug which lets you run the pump without power going through the MB, Very important.
> 
> I found it much easier to install by removing everything and anything that wasn't going to be trapped or held in place by the tubing loop.
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to re-position the flow wheel for a better view through the top window.
> (edit this is now the 'highest' part in the loop and perfect for topping up the system, and is mounted vertically.
> 
> Here is a shot of the GPU heatsink clearance around the RAM.
> You need to ensure they aren't touching or its dead card time.
> 
> 
> 
> Tubing in, and fluid test time!
> 
> 
> damned thing is leaking out of the casing! A good time to tighten everything again.
> 
> 
> 
> Uberpooch!! OUR MASCOT
> 
> 
> *Day 3*
> fitting and test of the UV lighting bits.
> 
> 3mm UV LEDs
> 
> i.imgur.com/PCMB0Yk.jpg][/URL]
> 
> these are mounted into the CPU block, the only 'official' UV reactive bits in the case is the tubing.
> 
> lights off!
> 
> i.imgur.com/cX9Wzit.jpg][/URL]
> 
> 3mm UV LED and Cold Cathodes ON!
> 
> i.imgur.com/v1sClGy.jpg][/URL]
> 
> this is clearly a day shot, at night its much brighter.
> 
> The MB, RAM, CPU and Fans were kindly donated by Reklaw for me to get off the xbox360 and play some 'real' games. I got the case for mobility and its small size. There was no 'future planning' regarding a colour or theme for the build so its a bit of a jumble. I could paint it up a bit if I was bothered or you guys have some decent ideas for improvement.
> 
> The rig now runs at 60FPS minimum on pretty much everything I play (BF4 & World of Tanks, yes really) and the only noise is a faint buzz from the pump.


Great walkthrough. Love the pics!!! Welcome to OCN & the HAF XB Club









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> Good to know I can spark a good conversation lol. I think my plan is to install the x60 in a push formation over the mobo and then install my x40 in the back of the case also in a push formation over the mobo and then have the big 200mm fan pull out the top of the case. This should allow both coolers to draw cold air from outside the case and hopefully have the big fan blow the heat out the top while also drawing airflow from the side screening. So far, I am having issues finding a 200mm that will fit the rubber mounts on the top panel? Any suggestions? Preferably black on black or a hint of blue.
> 
> Wow, I think at some point down the road I will look into a custom cooling kit... that does look sweet with the uv tubing.


I think setting your fans up like that is a mistake. The HAF XB works very well with front ==> back airflow. That's how the best temps are pretty much always achieved.

I know that rads are meant to have cool air flowing through them, but airflow direction is also important. The air flowing across the mobo and out the back should give you the best results. And if you go front ==> back then the top fan isn't gonna do anything except block your view into the case.

The only reason i'm going against the design of the case for my build, is that i'm going for an overkill watercooled build with 2 x 360's, a 240, & a 120. Front ==> Back most likely wouldn't work out because there would be too much intake and not enough exhaust, so the rads wouldn't have air flowing through em.

Anything besides front intake and rear exhaust is really going against the grain. There's always exceptions where going against the grain can workout, but for standard setups you should work with the design of the case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFen*
> 
> Can you post a pic of how you are mounting a 360mm Radiator in your HAF-XB? I can't picture it in my head


Are you talking to me? I'm actually mounting 2 360's









My build log's linked in my signature. TRiCLOPS. Click on it and scroll through some of the pics

















It's nowhere close to finished, so don't expect too much from the log. I'm working on it though =)


----------



## MrFen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Great walkthrough. Love the pics!!! Welcome to OCN & the HAF XB Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think setting your fans up like that is a mistake. The HAF XB works very well with front ==> back airflow. That's how the best temps are pretty much always achieved.
> I know that rads are meant to have cool air flowing through them, but airflow direction is also important. The air flowing across the mobo and out the back should give you the best results. And if you go front ==> back then the top fan isn't gonna do anything except block your view into the case.
> 
> The only reason i'm going against the design of the case for my build, is that i'm going for an overkill watercooled build with 2 x 360's, a 240, & a 120. Front ==> Back most likely wouldn't work out because there would be too much intake and not enough exhaust, so the rads wouldn't have air flowing through em.
> 
> Anything besides front intake and rear exhaust is really going against the grain. There's always exceptions where going against the grain can workout, but for standard setups you should work with the design of the case.
> 
> Are you talking to me? I'm actually mounting 2 360's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My build log's linked in my signature. TRiCLOPS. Click on it and scroll through some of the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nowhere close to finished, so don't expect too much from the log. I'm working on it though =)


HOLY.......... that is a massive undertaking







why not get a bigger case if you are filling it with all of that








My aim was a quiet PC that can sit in the lounge without annoying fan noise that I can also take out to LAN parties.

Both of my radiators (120mm and 240mm) have a noctua push/pull fan setup.

outside case <<fan<<rad<<fan :inside case: fan>>rad>>fan>> outside case

temps under load are 30c for CPU and around 38c for GPU, VRM's are around 42c under load.

The high air flow (HAF) case has enough ventilation to support this without needing extra fans sucking/blowing air and dust into the case.


----------



## Scorpion49

So I'm getting an XB in trade for some other items, where do I go about getting the top window panel? Its a must-have for me.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

If the cooler master online store has them in stock you can get them there. Or you could make your own for like $15. I made mine and I got my acrylic from lowes for $9, and I used a dremel with a metal cutting disc to cut out the top. I plan on getting some u channel later on to cover up the cuts.

I received my cooler master glacier today and it is a lot quieter than the eisberg. I wish now that I didn't impulse buy the eisberg, but oh well. Maybe someone will buy it when I put it on eBay. Now i need to disassemble the glacier and cut off the extra tubing.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFen*
> 
> HOLY.......... that is a massive undertaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why not get a bigger case if you are filling it with all of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My aim was a quiet PC that can sit in the lounge without annoying fan noise that I can also take out to LAN parties.
> 
> Both of my radiators (120mm and 240mm) have a noctua push/pull fan setup.
> 
> outside case <>rad>>fan>> outside case
> 
> temps under load are 30c for CPU and around 38c for GPU, VRM's are around 42c under load.
> 
> The high air flow (HAF) case has enough ventilation to support this without needing extra fans sucking/blowing air and dust into the case.


Well, its just kinda snowballed since i bought the case. When i decided to build a new PC, i was actually planning either mitx or matx. Then i saw the HAF XB and loved it. Then i saw the "Green Machine" that Brian (White??) built and it made me buy the case. It was gonna be a Haswell build, but while i was waiting for the Maximus VI Formula to be released I decided to go IB-E/LGA2011 instead. So my original plan was a 280 UT60 up front, 240 XT45 in the bottom, and UT60 120 in the rear. Then unfortunately while i was waiting for all my new hardware to be released (RIVE BE, 4930k, 290x), i had alot of time to read build logs and buy Dremel Accessories









Modding my XB has become a little bit addicting, hence all the rad space.
I definitely chose the XB for its portability though. Then i just kept wanting, and keep wanting, to come up with cool things i can do to it.

Someday when i don't need to pick up my PC and take it with me sometimes, i'll do a big build in something like a Caselabs TH10 with a cpl Pedastals =)


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFen*
> 
> HOLY.......... that is a massive undertaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why not get a bigger case if you are filling it with all of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My aim was a quiet PC that can sit in the lounge without annoying fan noise that I can also take out to LAN parties.
> 
> Both of my radiators (120mm and 240mm) have a noctua push/pull fan setup.
> 
> outside case <<fan<<rad<<fan :inside case: fan>>rad>>fan>> outside case
> 
> temps under load are 30c for CPU and around 38c for GPU, VRM's are around 42c under load.
> 
> The high air flow (HAF) case has enough ventilation to support this without needing extra fans sucking/blowing air and dust into the case.


Why did you choose this setup if you are concerned about dust getting into the case? With the fans all blowing air out, you're sucking air through the open vents, which don't have dust filters?


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*


That's one hell of a mod job you did! Awesome stuff!


----------



## kpoeticg

Thanx, but it's nowhere close to finished yet. I still got a ton more to do. Just kinda learning as i go along, so it's taking me a while =)


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Thanx, but it's nowhere close to finished yet. I still got a ton more to do. Just kinda learning as i go along, so it's taking me a while =)


You're quite welcome. It's a hell of a lot more than most people would be able to do.

Right now I'm sort of struggling with my build. I just don't have the time or space to do it properly. I've been thinking of taking my parts to someone and have them build it for me.


----------



## kpoeticg

Learning and doing it yourself is farrrr more rewarding IMO. I never used a Dremel before i bought my XB.

I guess that's part of the reason i'm putting so much work into to, it's an incredible learning experience for me


----------



## MrFen

Quote:


> Why did you choose this setup if you are concerned about dust getting into the case? With the fans all blowing air out, you're sucking air through the open vents, which don't have dust filters?


Good point and the obvious flaw in my plan (or lack of plan) I'm working on the theory of a passive airflow into the case that should be coming in from the side venting. I probably won't be using the PC much until after the Christmas holidays at which point I am going to get some mesh filters for the side panels and to block the 2x80mm fan slots on the back.

I currently have some of these 120mm filters that were used on the original build as the front fans were blowing into the case rather than out of it, I'll get a few more of the bigger ones for the sides.

80mm:
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=576&products_id=22445

side:
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=576&products_id=25020

120mm:
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=576&products_id=23126

As the panels are not very magnetic (being aluminium) I have tracked down some Magnet Tape Roll so I can remove them to clean.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Learning and doing it yourself is farrrr more rewarding IMO. I never used a Dremel before i bought my XB.
> I guess that's part of the reason i'm putting so much work into to, it's an incredible learning experience for me


LOL....I'm just too much of a chicken I guess. I need to just suck it up and go at it. Hey...if it takes me a week or more, no big deal.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you choose this setup if you are concerned about dust getting into the case? With the fans all blowing air out, you're sucking air through the open vents, which don't have dust filters?
> 
> 
> 
> Good point and the obvious flaw in my plan (or lack of plan) I'm working on the theory of a passive airflow into the case that should be coming in from the side venting. I probably won't be using the PC much until after the Christmas holidays at which point I am going to get some mesh filters for the side panels and to block the 2x80mm fan slots on the back.
> 
> I currently have some of these 120mm filters that were used on the original build as the front fans were blowing into the case rather than out of it, I'll get a few more of the bigger ones for the sides.
> 
> 80mm:
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=576&products_id=22445
> 
> side:
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=576&products_id=25020
> 
> 120mm:
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=576&products_id=23126
> 
> As the panels are not very magnetic (being aluminium) I have tracked down some sticky backed magnet strips so I can remove them to clean.
Click to expand...

Demciflex makes an XB filter set for all the mesh. I think PerformancePCs sells it. Or maybe it's FrozenCPU.

Still, if you're gonna go for a vacuum, might as well use positive pressure. It's better to have the airflow blowing across your mobo, but i'd choose all intakes > all exhausts.

Edit:

Here http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_463_500_514&products_id=38765

 



You'd still need a filter for the mesh above the PCI slots and the unused slots themselves if you're going for negative pressure


----------



## Train Wreck

Those filters are awesome. Great find!


----------



## Jugurnot

Wow yeah those filters are great! Definately something I would have picked up if I didnt make windows. Still might consider getting the 80mm filter as I have those 2 fans as intake. Only reason I have the fans at all is because my PSU's intake is on the end, inside the side case. The intake below the psu does squat.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Wow yeah those filters are great! Definately something I would have picked up if I didnt make windows. Still might consider getting the 80mm filter as I have those 2 fans as intake. Only reason I have the fans at all is because my PSU's intake is on the end, inside the side case. *The intake below the psu does squat.*


That's probly cuz it's intaking through a filter, which hurts airflow ALOT.

Maybe consider swapping the fan for a better one. It's not hard to swap fans in your PSU. A good Static Pressure fan will help with filters


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> That's probly cuz it's intaking through a filter, which hurts airflow ALOT.
> Maybe consider swapping the fan for a better one. It's not hard to swap fans in your PSU. A good Static Pressure fan will help with filters


No need, there is enough fresh air downstairs for the psu now.

Question for airflow upstairs... Has anyone taped off the expansion slots and the vent above them in an attempt to get better positive pressure?


----------



## kpoeticg

It's best to have no pressure at all. But IMO positive pressure > negative pressure

I wouldn't tape off the mesh. 2 intake fans & 1 exhaust fan creates positive pressure. The mesh balances it out


----------



## SortOfGrim

lol, talking about + and - pressure with the HAF XB! Nevermind me, carry on!


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> lol, talking about + and - pressure with the HAF XB! Nevermind me, carry on!


LOLLLLL

Well i'm not just talking about the XB as much as PC's in general. But u don't think making all your fans run as exhaust would turn your mesh into dust magnets? Or taping off the mesh could create pressure?


----------



## Severity1

Hi I am new here so bear with me.

I just bought a Sapphire R9 280x TOXIC. Initially I was planning to XFIRE this, last night I unboxed it and I tried fitting it, lo and behold! It wont fit my 2 year old Antec 300 Casing, the Antec 300 has a LOT of space but somehow the hardisk braces are in the way. The big question is, if I buy a HAF XB, will the Sapphire R9 280x TOXIC fit in? How about if I XFIRE it, will it still fit? Im planning to slowly convert my box to haswell. Would really appreciate any further advices.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Severity1*
> 
> Hi I am new here so bear with me.
> 
> I just bought a Sapphire R9 280x TOXIC. Initially I was planning to XFIRE this, last night I unboxed it and I tried fitting it, lo and behold! It wont fit my 2 year old Antec 300 Casing, the Antec 300 has a LOT of space but somehow the hardisk braces are in the way. The big question is, if I buy a HAF XB, will the Sapphire R9 280x TOXIC fit in? How about if I XFIRE it, will it still fit? Im planning to slowly convert my box to haswell. Would really appreciate any further advices.


It seems like a standard dual slot card. It's a little long, maybe that's why it didn't fit in your Antec?

Card Dimensions: 12.13" x 4.45" x 1.61"

12.13" is a little longer than average. It'll definitely fit in the XB. I think there's like 13 1/8" from PCI Bracet ==> Front Fan/Rad Mount. 12.13" should leave just about enough for a set of fans or a CLC rad mounted on the inside with the fans on the outside.

The XB has 7 PCI slots, so should have no problem with CFX.

Good luck. Welcome to OCN!!!


----------



## Toan

I can fit my 5970 in the case with an h100i. I believe I have like the longest card known to man cause I can only use my h100 as intake in a push configuration lol. I had it in push/pull but I couldn't fit fans on the back side due to my 5970 being too long. But I believe you are good to go with this case and your card.


----------



## Severity1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> It seems like a standard dual slot card. It's a little long, maybe that's why it didn't fit in your Antec?
> Card Dimensions: 12.13" x 4.45" x 1.61"
> 
> 12.13" is a little longer than average. It'll definitely fit in the XB. I think there's like 13 1/8" from PCI Bracet ==> Front Fan/Rad Mount. 12.13" should leave just about enough for a set of fans or a CLC rad mounted on the inside with the fans on the outside.
> 
> The XB has 7 PCI slots, so should have no problem with CFX.
> 
> Good luck. Welcome to OCN!!!


Thanks! That is good news!


----------



## Ariolander

Yea that Diamond 5970 is a beast at 12.4" long.

My Gigabyte 7970 is 11.2" long in comparison, Think the extra 1.2" in clearance is enough for a H110 or Kraken X60 in push-pull?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toan*
> 
> I can fit my 5970 in the case with an h100i. I believe I have like the longest card known to man cause I can only use my h100 as intake in a push configuration lol. I had it in push/pull but I couldn't fit fans on the back side due to my 5970 being too long. But I believe you are good to go with this case and your card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Severity1*
> 
> Thanks! That is good news!


I took these the other day and posted em in here for some reason, can't remember right now =P





Looks like 13 1/8" to me. A 12.13" card is about 12 1/8". So that leaves about an inch (25.4mm) for fans or a slim rad. And don't forget you can mount a set inside the front panel too.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I took these the other day and posted em in here for some reason, can't remember right now =P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like 13 1/8" to me. A 12.13" card is about 12 1/8". So that leaves about an inch (25.4mm) for fans or a slim rad. And don't forget you can mount a set inside the front panel too.


I think you posted those pics for me


----------



## kpoeticg

Lol, cool. I remember posting the pics, just didn't recall why i did it


----------



## Ariolander

I think those pics are useful for anyone who had Vid Card length questions.

Many thanks for taking the trouble to upload those. Its one thing to be told dimensions, its another to see it visually.

Didn't quite click how much space was in there (a suprising lot) till you posted those photos


----------



## Train Wreck

You guys are probably gonna shoot me for this but.....

I gave up building this rig myself. NOTHING was going right....couldn't get some of the mobo standoffs in, I was missing fan mounting screws, etc. I just don't have the room to spread out all of the parts and build it.

I found someone who will build it for me.

It will take a few days but I know it'll be done right.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> You guys are probably gonna shoot me for this but.....
> 
> I gave up building this rig myself. NOTHING was going right....couldn't get some of the mobo standoffs in, I was missing fan mounting screws, etc. I just don't have the room to spread out all of the parts and build it.
> 
> I found someone who will build it for me.
> 
> It will take a few days but I know it'll be done right.


dat name...

dat story...










Seriously you just made my night...


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> dat name...
> 
> dat story...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously you just made my night...


LOL...well I'm glad I made someone laugh!

Yesterday and today at work were two days from hell. The last few weeks have been pretty bad for me. I know I gave up too easily. Oh well...it'll be done right.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> LOL...well I'm glad I made someone laugh!
> 
> Yesterday and today at work were two days from hell. The last few weeks have been pretty bad for me. I know I gave up too easily. Oh well...it'll be done right.


Yeah I know how that goes. Sometimes I just have to put my builds off until I feel like sitting down with it. All that shiny hardware and I don't dare to touch it because I know the first thing that goes wrong I'm gonna punch the side of my case in. My HAF XB should be here saturday, which will be nice. I'm stuck in a cheap-o Enermax Ostrog case until then, it really isn't half bad honestly besides being tiny and cramped.

I originally read your post and then looked at the name, had to do a double take.


----------



## Train Wreck

I guess my name DOES fit me huh??









I was actually thinking of having someone build my rig for me for a little while now so it really wasn't a snap decision.

The pictures of the XB does not do the case justice. It looks sooooo much better in person. It's got an incredible amount of room and quality construction for 100 bucks.

Good luck on your build!


----------



## Scorpion49

Yeah, I helped two friends looking for quiet, cool, no-fuss no-maintenance gaming machines build in this case. They have pretty much identical 4670k/Z87/7950 rigs and they both love them. I really, really wanted a desktop style case and this is the only thing on the market that fits the bill for high performance, full ATX compatibility and horizontal mounting.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> LOLLLLL
> 
> Well i'm not just talking about the XB as much as PC's in general. *But u don't think making all your fans run as exhaust would turn your mesh into dust magnets*? Or taping off the mesh could create pressure?


I never would do an all exhaust pc, period. Some components that can't be water cooled need cool/dust free air. And warm air need to be vented.

edit: (speaking about the HAF XB) *yes and no, the dust will pass through but once you turn off the pc will settle everywhere.*


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ariolander*
> 
> I think those pics are useful for anyone who had Vid Card length questions.
> 
> Many thanks for taking the trouble to upload those. Its one thing to be told dimensions, its another to see it visually.
> 
> Didn't quite click how much space was in there (a suprising lot) till you posted those photos


Glad to help









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> You guys are probably gonna shoot me for this but.....
> 
> I gave up building this rig myself. NOTHING was going right....couldn't get some of the mobo standoffs in, I was missing fan mounting screws, etc. I just don't have the room to spread out all of the parts and build it.
> 
> I found someone who will build it for me.
> 
> It will take a few days but I know it'll be done right.


Nobody would get mad at u for that. LOL

It's all up to you how you want your rig put together. It's not like you can only be part of the Club Thread if you had the time to build it yourself. No worries









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> LOL...well I'm glad I made someone laugh!
> 
> Yesterday and today at work were two days from hell. The last few weeks have been pretty bad for me. I know I gave up too easily. Oh well...it'll be done right.


I used to live in L.A, so the name TrainWreck only means one thing to me. I wasn't sure if it's why u chose the name.

If nobody understands the reference, just disregard....


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I never would do an all exhaust pc, period. Some components that can't be water cooled need cool/dust free air. And warm air need to be vented.
> 
> edit: (speaking about the HAF XB) *yes and no, the dust will pass through but once you turn off the pc will settle everywhere.*


Neither would I









When u made that comment earlier, i was trying to convince him not to run all his fans as exhaust.


----------



## Ariolander

How important are the side vents if you had radiators on the front and back of a plexi windowed top compartment?

I was thinking of window modding the top of my case, and possibly the sides as well, but with a 280 radiator in the front and 120 in the rear will this have a significant effect on cooling/airflow?

If need be I can probably drill vent holes in the plexi and it would probably look cool since the plexi I plan on using is fluorescent blue acrylic, but if I can avoid additional work and minimize margin of error I would avoid it if I can.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ariolander*
> 
> *How important are the side vents if you had radiators on the front and back of a plexi windowed top compartment?*
> 
> I was thinking of window modding the top of my case, and possibly the sides as well, but with a 280 radiator in the front and 120 in the rear will this have a significant effect on cooling/airflow?
> 
> If need be I can probably drill vent holes in the plexi and it would probably look cool since the plexi I plan on using is fluorescent blue acrylic, but if I can avoid additional work and minimize margin of error I would avoid it if I can.


*Keep them open so they exhaust the relative hot air from the rads, which in my setup would all be on intake.*
Like in the previous posts, air will find it's way out so no need for extra fans..UNLESS you seriously OC
And please don't drill in a window, that always looks so awful, imo


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ariolander*
> 
> How important are the side vents if you had radiators on the front and back of a plexi windowed top compartment?
> 
> I was thinking of window modding the top of my case, and possibly the sides as well, but with a 280 radiator in the front and 120 in the rear will this have a significant effect on cooling/airflow?
> 
> If need be I can probably drill vent holes in the plexi and it would probably look cool since the plexi I plan on using is fluorescent blue acrylic, but if I can avoid additional work and minimize margin of error I would avoid it if I can.


Are you intaking through the 280 and exhausting out the 120?

IMO the mesh above the pci slots and the unused vented pci covers would be plenty of room for the air to escape if you only have an extra 160mm's intake than exhaust.

Like SOG said, there's not really enough fan space in the XB to create many issue's with vacuum's. If you intentionally tried to, like blocking ALL of the mesh and adding a ton of intake, it could be possible to cause issues (i think)

IMO the mesh & fan design in the HAF XB is pretty optimal. That's why i usually lecture people not to mess with the airflow setup unless they have a really good reason for it


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Glad to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody would get mad at u for that. LOL
> It's all up to you how you want your rig put together. It's not like you can only be part of the Club Thread if you had the time to build it yourself. No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to live in L.A, so the name TrainWreck only means one thing to me. I wasn't sure if it's why u chose the name.
> If nobody understands the reference, just disregard....


LMAO...I had to look up trainwreck to know what you're referring to 









My supervisor gave me this nickname I guess because I have a habit of bumping into things at work with carts that I might push around.....I work in a restaurant as a cook.

I'm taking my parts to that computer shop today after work. Ultimately I'd love to get it back by Monday. There is a 1 to 2 day turn around time right now.


----------



## kpoeticg

Make sure to update us with some pics when you get it back.

Good luck!!


----------



## mike44njdevils

New n00b XB question, can you fit the Monsta 120 & 240 in this case? With 1 fan? 2 fans?!?! (LOL)


----------



## TLSheff

Only show to be 80mm thick so they should work as long as you don't have really long Graphic Cards. There is about 80mm spacing between the frame and the mobo tray. So they should fit with fans on the outside.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> Only show to be 80mm thick so they should work as long as you don't have really long Graphic Cards. There is about 80mm spacing between the frame and the mobo tray. So they should fit with fans on the outside.


Sweet, I was thinking about using them, a 120 in the back and a 240 in the front.


----------



## TLSheff

That's a whole lot of cooler for such a small case. Make sure you get some powerful fans.


----------



## Mitrailleuse

can i fit the h100i in there?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*
> 
> New n00b XB question, can you fit the Monsta 120 & 240 in this case? With 1 fan? 2 fans?!?! (LOL)


A 120 Monsta could fit with one fan on the inside maybe. A 240, NO. Definitely not with an ATX board anyway.

Monsta = 86mm. There's no way your mounting a 240 Montsa without modding

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> Only show to be 80mm thick so they should work as long as you don't have really long Graphic Cards. There is about 80mm spacing between the frame and the mobo tray. So they should fit with fans on the outside.


Monsta's are 86mm, not 80. 

That's a rive with just one set of fans mounted on the inside. ~33mm between fans & RIVE

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Mitrailleuse*
> 
> can i fit the h100i in there?


Yes, comfortably


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> A 120 Monsta could fit with one fan on the inside maybe. A 240, NO. Definitely not with an ATX board anyway.
> Monsta = 86mm. There's no way your mounting a 240 Montsa without modding


Hrmmm... interesting.

I took the info from their site was accurate when the dimensions said
Technical specifications:
Material internal: Mostly copper
Material casing: Side panels steel, threads brass, copper chambers
Colour: Black
*Dimensions (LxWxH):124x279x80mm*
Connection threads: 6x1/4"
Outlet Connection threads: 1x1/4"
Mounting thread size: M3
Pressure tested: 1.5bar
Weight:1747g

But yes I agree, IF it is 86mm total thick, I would agree that would be too much to fit it.


----------



## Jugurnot

Finally the finished product....


----------



## kpoeticg

Nice job Jugurnot!! The windows look great


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Nice job Jugurnot!! The windows look great


Thanks mate!

Next project is UV Blue sleeving. Was expecting the kit to arrive in the mail today but it never showed







Now I gotta wait till Monday. Also the LED lighting I ordered 2 weeks ago is still back ordered.

Im just itching to do more with this case...


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Thanks mate!
> 
> Next project is UV Blue sleeving. Was expecting the kit to arrive in the mail today but it never showed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I gotta wait till Monday. Also the LED lighting I ordered 2 weeks ago is still back ordered.
> 
> Im just itching to do more with this case...


Those pics look awesome.

I wanted to build my own rig but I chickened out and dropped off everything at a local computer store and have them build it for me.

Once I get it back, I'm gonna have a blast playing around with it. I can't wait


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> Those pics look awesome.
> 
> I wanted to build my own rig but I chickened out and dropped off everything at a local computer store and have them build it for me.
> 
> Once I get it back, I'm gonna have a blast playing around with it. I can't wait


No shame in that







You've got a water cooled setup? I'd be hesitant too... Only messed around with air cooled stuff so far


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Thanks mate!
> 
> Next project is UV Blue sleeving. Was expecting the kit to arrive in the mail today but it never showed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I gotta wait till Monday. Also the LED lighting I ordered 2 weeks ago is still back ordered.
> 
> *Im just itching to do more with this case...*


Careful...

Once you get that (modding) monkey on your back, it starts getting harder and harder to be content with your rig.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Careful...
> Once you get that (modding) monkey on your back, it starts getting harder and harder to be content with your rig.


Well I think ill call it quits on this one after I get another 660, 240mm all-in-one cpu cooler, and some fan upgrades. This is my LAN box after all.

Im already planning an entire new build, which will be my 'stay on desk and never go anywhere' build. Fully water cooled with 780's in sli.


----------



## kpoeticg

I still consider mine a Lanbox, even though i'm Frankensteining the hell out of it. If i didn't need to take my XB with me from time to time, i would've at the very least gone with a Corsair Carbide 540.

When that first came out, i'd just receieved my XB. I thought about making the switch but made the choice of handles > rad space, & decided to carve out my own extra rad space









Even though you can always buy handles from FCPU/PPC/MNPC, I really like the design CM put into the handles in the door panels!!

Edit: Here's an updated pic from my buildlog guys.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> No shame in that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got a water cooled setup? I'd be hesitant too... Only messed around with air cooled stuff so far


It's not a full-blown watercooled rig.... just a Corsair H100i

I'm not very comfortable building computers and I don't have the proper tools or space to do it.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Careful...
> Once you get that (modding) monkey on your back, it starts getting harder and harder to be content with your rig.


GET OUT OF MY HEAD!









in all seriousness, I was literally in the middle of researching new stuff to buy for new mods that just looked like they would be cool, when I clicked back over and read your post, and realized that I was trying to justify to myself why I needed this stuff when I've spent so much money already and to much time and oh god.....must mod......mustmod.....

I don't know what it is, no matter what I do with my rig it just never feels "done"

please excuse me while I shred my credit card to put a stop to this madness....


----------



## Ariolander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Are you intaking through the 280 and exhausting out the 120?
> IMO the mesh above the pci slots and the unused vented pci covers would be plenty of room for the air to escape if you only have an extra 160mm's intake than exhaust.
> 
> Like SOG said, there's not really enough fan space in the XB to create many issue's with vacuum's. If you intentionally tried to, like blocking ALL of the mesh and adding a ton of intake, it could be possible to cause issues (i think)
> 
> IMO the mesh & fan design in the HAF XB is pretty optimal. That's why i usually lecture people not to mess with the airflow setup unless they have a really good reason for it


Cosmetics a good enough reason? I always though the side window mods looked damn cool so that was the only reason I was thinking about messing with the side mesh. As for intake-outake I figured it was best to preserve the front -> back airflow that made the case so efficient in the first place.

Yes, the 2nd radiator becomes less efficient but I thought preserving good airflow overall would be worth any marginal cooling performance decrease, as I wasn't planning to OC the GFX card that that it was connected to that much anyways. Am water coolling the GFX card mainly to reduce noise because the default triple-fan-thingy sounds like a freakin jet engine while under load.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Careful...
> Once you get that (modding) monkey on your back, it starts getting harder and harder to be content with your rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GET OUT OF MY HEAD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in all seriousness, I was literally in the middle of researching new stuff to buy for new mods that just looked like they would be cool, when I clicked back over and read your post, and realized that I was trying to justify to myself why I needed this stuff when I've spent so much money already and to much time and oh god.....must mod......mustmod.....
> 
> I don't know what it is, no matter what I do with my rig it just never feels "done"
> 
> please excuse me while I shred my credit card to put a stop to this madness....
Click to expand...

Lol, OCN can become an evil place once you catch the upgrade-ite-us

That's what my problem is. I had a few months between buying my case and all the hardware i was waiting for to be released. I hung around this thread & read build logs in the meantime, and VOILA!!! I caught the Itus









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ariolander*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Are you intaking through the 280 and exhausting out the 120?
> *IMO the mesh above the pci slots and the unused vented pci covers would be plenty of room for the air to escape if you only have an extra 160mm's intake than exhaust.*
> 
> Like SOG said, there's not really enough fan space in the XB to create many issue's with vacuum's. If you intentionally tried to, like blocking ALL of the mesh and adding a ton of intake, it could be possible to cause issues (i think)
> 
> IMO the mesh & fan design in the HAF XB is pretty optimal. That's why i usually lecture people not to mess with the airflow setup unless they have a really good reason for it
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmetics a good enough reason? I always though the side window mods looked damn cool so that was the only reason I was thinking about messing with the side mesh. As for intake-outake I figured it was best to preserve the front -> back airflow that made the case so efficient in the first place.
> 
> Yes, the 2nd radiator becomes less efficient but I thought preserving good airflow overall would be worth any marginal cooling performance decrease, as I wasn't planning to OC the GFX card that that it was connected to that much anyways. Am water coolling the GFX card mainly to reduce noise because the default triple-fan-thingy sounds like a freakin jet engine while under load.
Click to expand...

Reread what i posted, the part in bold. It doesn't take much mesh to compensate for one extra intake fan than exhaust. Any standard XB setup with a 280/240 intaking and the rear 120 exhausting shouldn't have any issues at all using plexi windows on the top and both sides. Of course, this is just my opinion from stuff i've learned on OCN.

Just the mesh above the PCI "SHOULD" be able to compensate for the extra intake fan. But you'll also most likely have extra unused vented pci slots too. Also, GPU's intake through the chassis and exhaust out the rear. As long as you stick with the front => back airflow, it would be tough to create any sort of vacuum.

And yeah, watercooling in a portable rig like the XB usually means you gotta sacrifice here and there. I'm gonna end up exhausting out of a 240 rad myself. Gotta do what u gotta do


----------



## LostKauz

Here are a few updated photos from me. No more 7950's


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> Here are a few updated photos from me. No more 7950's
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like it! Nice and clean. Beautiful card, I want one...no... I want 2 haha.

What led product do you have around the top of the case?


----------



## LostKauz

Nzxt hue kind sir and thank you

edit: i want two as well lol but when i get ahold of 550$ ill be filling this case with h2o goodness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Finally the finished product....


nice side panels.

anyone know why I cant find the side panels for sale on cooler master website they used to have them. Ide like to get another set to redo mine since when i cut mine i completely removed the handles for a larger window.

Also Jugurnot where did you get your u channel


----------



## kpoeticg

You can get U & C Channel from pretty much any wc/modding resellers. PerformancePCs, FrozenCPU, & MNPCTech are good spots in the USA. I heard CaseLabs sells really good UChannel too

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-left-side-panel-oem/

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-right-side-panel-oem/


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> nice side panels.
> 
> anyone know why I cant find the side panels for sale on cooler master website they used to have them. Ide like to get another set to redo mine since when i cut mine i completely removed the handles for a larger window.
> 
> Also Jugurnot where did you get your u channel


C-Strip From Frozen CPU

Left Side Panel

Right Side Panel


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> anyone know why I cant find the side panels for sale on cooler master website they used to have them. Ide like to get another set to redo mine since when i cut mine i completely removed the handles for a larger window.


Looking in the wrong place I think.

They are here and very cheap.

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-left-side-panel-oem/

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-right-side-panel-oem/

$5.99 ea + shipping. Can't beat it unless you find some for free.


----------



## TLSheff

ROFL Bunch of dam Ninja's.

Must be fasta.


----------



## Jugurnot

Haha think he'll find em now.

Living in Canada that was the most expensive rubber I've ever bought! Dazmode in Ontario had only 6 ft left, and I didn't want to wait until the New Year.

So $15 for the strip, $20 for shipping, tax, and then another $15 for customs = too much. But good thing I'm bad with my money, otherwise I would care haha

EDIT: $15 dollars because I bought twice as much as I need, just in case my friend buys an XB


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> ROFL Bunch of dam Ninja's.
> 
> Must be fasta.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Haha think he'll find em now.
> 
> Living in Canada that was the most expensive rubber I've ever bought! Dazmode in Ontario had only 6 ft left, and I didn't want to wait until the New Year.
> 
> So $15 for the strip, $20 for shipping, tax, and then another $15 for customs = too much. But good thing I'm bad with my money, otherwise I would care haha
> 
> EDIT: $15 dollars because I bought twice as much as I need, just in case my friend buys an XB


I know DazMode sells the CaseLabs UChannel. Maybe that's why it was expensive.

But then again, his sleeving (Darkside) is also the most expensive of all the top quality sleeving


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know DazMode sells the CaseLabs UChannel. Maybe that's why it was expensive.
> But then again, his sleeving (Darkside) is also the most expensive of all the top quality sleeving


I didn't get it from Dazmode because they didn't have enough, but after shipping it would have cheaper. Compared to shipping from the states.

I did order uv blue sleeving from them though.


----------



## Scorpion49

My case just arrived! Now I gotta start switching my parts over.


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> My case just arrived! Now I gotta start switching my parts over.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*


I'm excited. Already ordered a windowed top panel from the CM store. About to shut down and start the swap so I'll see if my phone is up to the task of taking some pictures.

EDIT: pictures taken with a potato


----------



## kpoeticg

Here's a few more updates of my build







Don't mind the metal shavings everywhere. I just took these next pics before i decided i wanted a pic with all my rads inside


----------



## SortOfGrim

ha, nice man!


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Here's a few more updates of my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the metal shavings everywhere. I just took these next pics before i decided i wanted a pic with all my rads inside


I love that red fan and that you modded the hot swap bays into what....5 1/4's??? Awesome


----------



## kpoeticg

Thanx









Yeah, that drive cage was one of the first mods i did a while back. Somebody from this thread (Vaporizer) was kind enough to send me his 5.25 cage so i could do it.

Since there's limited space in the XB, i wanted to make full use of every inch i had (if you can't tell by all the rads)

Any 2.5 or 3.5 device can be mounted in a 5.25 bay. So made more sense to have 4 of those


----------



## Marcins94

Will 160mm cooler (for example noctua nh d14) fit this case with 200mm fan installed on top?


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Thanx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that drive cage was one of the first mods i did a while back. Somebody from this thread (Vaporizer) was kind enough to send me his 5.25 cage so i could do it.
> Since there's limited space in the XB, i wanted to make full use of every inch i had (if you can't tell by all the rads)
> 
> Any 2.5 or 3.5 device can be mounted in a 5.25 bay. So made more sense to have 4 of those


You're welcome!

On a scale of 1 to 10, how difficult is that mod?? Keep in mind, I'm a bit of a moron when it comes to tools









By the way, I might be getting a phone call from that computer shop telling me that my rig is done. Either tomorrow or Tuesday. I WILL have a Merry Christmas


----------



## Scorpion49

Really liking this case so far. Very happy with it even if it isn't the prettiest.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Really liking this case so far. Very happy with it even if it isn't the prettiest.


It's pretty when it has windows


----------



## WOOKZ

With the right tools and patience it is still an 8 imo limited room to fit that much in is pretty impressive i think


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> On a scale of 1 to 10, how difficult is that mod?? Keep in mind, I'm a bit of a moron when it comes to tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I might be getting a phone call from that computer shop telling me that my rig is done. Either tomorrow or Tuesday. I WILL have a Merry Christmas


It's tough to come up with a number like that because I never even used a Dremel before I bought my XB so I've been learning as I've been going along. I've also already done a bunch of different mods to the case at different times.

Are you asking for 1 to 10 on my entire rig? Or a particular mod?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WOOKZ*
> 
> With the right tools and patience it is still an 8 imo limited room to fit that much in is pretty impressive i think


Thanx









It's still nowhere close to finished. I got like 70% of the cooing mods sorted out though I think. I still have to mount the 240 next to the mobo tray.

I still have a ton to do as far as aesthetics tho.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> It's tough to come up with a number like that because I never even used a Dremel before I bought my XB so I've been learning as I've been going along. I've also already done a bunch of different mods to the case at different times.
> 
> Are you asking for 1 to 10 on my entire rig? Or a particular mod?


It was the hot swap bays to 5 1/4 bays mod you did.


----------



## kpoeticg

Ohhh. Ummm, well the hardest part was when I was searching for a matching 5.25 cage. Luckily I mentioned in here that I needed one and @vaporizer was kind enough to send me his since he kinda modded his bays in the opposite way.

Since it was one of the first mods I did on my XB, I didn't have a lot of experience yet, but it still wasn't that difficult to do. If you can get your hands on a 2nd XB 5.25 cage, the rest is really just measuring and cutting. I used my nibbler & dremel for most of it. I basically just took the dimensions of the stock 5.25 bay and mirrored it onto the 3.5 bay side. I also had to grind down part of the cage itself. Where it attaches to the chassis, if you look at the top of the 3.5 and 5.25, you'll notice that the 5.25 is straight across and the 3.5 has a huge slope to it cuz the holes for the io panel are right next to it.

The absolute hardest part of the mod itself was lining up the 2 new rivet holes I had to drill in between the 2 bays.

Overall, I'd give the mod like maybe a 5 for difficulty. I can only base it on my own modding experience (which isn't much)

Just lining up those 2 holes on the inside of the bay though was probly like 8 out of 10


----------



## wthenshaw

got a cute little tripod for my bridge camera yesterday! Should be useful for any macro shots I come up against







Not bad for only £7!


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Ohhh. Ummm, well the hardest part was when I was searching for a matching 5.25 cage. Luckily I mentioned in here that I needed one and @vaporizer
> was kind enough to send me his since he kinda modded his bays in the opposite way.
> 
> Since it was one of the first mods I did on my XB, I didn't have a lot of experience yet, but it still wasn't that difficult to do. If you can get your hands on a 2nd XB 5.25 cage, the rest is really just measuring and cutting. I used my nibbler & dremel for most of it. I basically just took the dimensions of the stock 5.25 bay and mirrored it onto the 3.5 bay side. I also had to grind down part of the cage itself. Where it attaches to the chassis, if you look at the top of the 3.5 and 5.25, you'll notice that the 5.25 is straight across and the 3.5 has a huge slope to it cuz the holes for the io panel are right next to it.
> 
> The absolute hardest part of the mod itself was lining up the 2 new rivet holes I had to drill in between the 2 bays.
> 
> Overall, I'd give the mod like maybe a 5 for difficulty. I can only base it on my own modding experience (which isn't much)
> Just lining up those 2 holes on the inside of the bay though was probly like 8 out of 10


It doesn't sound all that difficult to do.....my brother may be able to help me. He at least has all of the tools. When I pick up my rig either today or Tuesday, I'll be able to get a better idea.

Right now I can't think of anything I need to put in there. Would be kind of neat to have one of those hideaway drawer thingies.


----------



## Jugurnot

Because I was bored, and can't seem to keep my hands off this case, I did a little re-arranging and testing on the 120 closed loop cooler I have.

Originally I had the rad in push/pull, exhausting out the back of the case like this


Just for the sake of doing something, I changed it to this


I ran prime95 for 10 min's on large fft's, before and after I changed things around. Fans all on silent (as low as bios could set it)

Before 57-58-61-56 max
After 55-53-57-54 max

So as you can see, there was a 2-5 degree drop in temperatures.


----------



## Marcins94

Will 160mm cooler (for example noctua nh d14) fit this case with 200mm fan installed on top? Lets say 25mm thick fan.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcins94*
> 
> Will 160mm cooler (for example noctua nh d14) fit this case with 200mm fan installed on top? Lets say 25mm thick fan.


The NH-D14 wil fit without the top fan, but it won't when you have a top fan installed.


----------



## Marcins94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> The NH-D14 wil fit without the top fan, but it won't when you have a top fan installed.


Even when i take 20mm thick / 25mm thick (instead of standard 30mm thick fan)???


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcins94*
> 
> Even when i take 20mm thick / 25mm thick (instead of standard 30mm thick fan)???


You have 180mm of space in the case for your CPU cooler minus however thick your top fan is. The NH-D14 is 160mm tall, so on paper, it's literally a perfect fit, but in reality, the fan would probably be scraping on the top of your heatpipes on the CPU cooler. Enjoy your frustration.


----------



## Ariolander

Is the top fan really necessary?

I thought all it does is disrupt the natural front to back airflow of the case.


----------



## SortOfGrim

top fan ain't necessary


----------



## Marcins94

ye it is not, but it makes airflow better a lot. any alternatives for this case (i wont change the cooler). But doesnt thisdeformation on top cover give additional milimeters?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcins94*
> 
> ye it is not, but it makes airflow better a lot. any alternatives for this case (i wont change the cooler). But doesnt thisdeformation on top cover give additional milimeters?


Without a fan, you have 180mm. So that includes the space where a fan would go. The only benefit you will find with a top fan is a multi gpu setup thats gets really hot, and the quickest way to exhaust that heat is out the top. Thats assuming they arent a blower type card, in that case they exhaust out the back on their own.


----------



## Marcins94

I found that the shape of top cover gives you extra 5mm. I wonder if it works well:
160mm cooler+20mm thick fan+5mm gap.
Is no gap even possible?


----------



## damric

Instead of a top fan, I just take the top off when running highly thermal loading benchmarks. Got to love thumb screws.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcins94*
> 
> I found that the shape of top cover gives you extra 5mm. I wonder if it works well:
> 160mm cooler+20mm thick fan+5mm gap.
> Is no gap even possible?


I would measure for you, but I have cut my top panel to fit a sexy window


----------



## Marcins94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I would measure for you, but I have cut my top panel to fit a sexy window


Thanks. I hope somebody else could measure it for me. I'd be extremely thankful. HAF-XB sounds like nice pick for me.
p.s. How is cube case's air flow and cooling compared to traditional case?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcins94*
> 
> Thanks. I hope somebody else could measure it for me. I'd be extremely thankful. HAF-XB sounds like nice pick for me.
> p.s. How is cube case's air flow and cooling compared to traditional case?


The airflow is great if you can stick with its intended design (front to back)
The cooling is as good as what you put into, but beyond a 120 and/or 240 rad, some modification would be required to accomdate more.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcins94*
> 
> Thanks. I hope somebody else could measure it for me. I'd be extremely thankful. HAF-XB sounds like nice pick for me.
> p.s. *How is cube case's air flow and cooling compared to traditional case?*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> The airflow is great if you can stick with its intended design (front to back)
> The cooling is as good as what you put into, but beyond a 120 and/or 240 rad, some modification would be required to accomdate more.


Yeah, the HAF (High Air Flow) XB, IMO, has an amazing airflow design. CM did a great job with this case.

Considering the compact size of it and the high end/full sized/heat generating components it can hold, it's really a case that's in its own category.

Just listen to advice people in this thread give you as far as cooling, and you'll be really happy with this case


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah, the HAF (High Air Flow) XB, IMO, has an amazing airflow design. CM did a great job with this case.
> Considering the compact size of it and the high end/full sized/heat generating components it can hold, it's really a case that's in its own category.
> *Just listen to advice people in this thread give you* as far as cooling, and you'll be really happy with this case


^^ This is definitely one of those guys. Steered me in the right direction a few times.


----------



## kpoeticg

There's a ton of helpful people in this thread. This was the first thread i participated in on OCN. One of the reasons i spend so much time on OCN now is cuz of how helpful people in here were with me.


----------



## Mitrailleuse

can i setup my 240mm rad in a push pull config in this case?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitrailleuse*
> 
> can i setup my 240mm rad in a push pull config in this case?


That's a little too generalized of a question.

It depends on the length of your GPU's and the thickness of the rad.

If you're using a CLC like a Corsair h100i or Coolermaster Seidon or something of that nature, along with "normal" length GPU's, you sould be fine for push/pull.

The inside of the chassis measures about 13 1/8" from the inside of the pci brackets to the rad mount.

A normal CLC rad is usually about 25mm thick and normal pc fans are 25mm thick. 1 inch = 25.4mm.

So 11" GPU's should be able to run P/P on a 25mm rad. There's room for one set of fans between the front panel and chassis. So as long as you can fit the rad + 1 set of fans on the inside, you'll be fine

If you click on the pics at the top right of your screen & scroll back about 6-7 pics, you'll see a pic i posted that shows me measuring it


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> That's a little too generalized of a question.
> It depends on the length of your GPU's and the thickness of the rad.
> 
> If you're using a CLC like a Corsair h100i or Coolermaster Seidon or something of that nature, along with "normal" length GPU's, you sould be fine for push/pull.
> The inside of the chassis measures about 13 1/8" from the inside of the pci brackets to the rad mount.
> A normal CLC rad is usually about 25mm thick and normal pc fans are 25mm thick. 1 inch = 25.4mm.
> So 11" GPU's should be able to run P/P on a 25mm rad. There's room for one set of fans between the front panel and chassis. So as long as you can fit the rad + 1 set of fans on the inside, you'll be fine
> 
> If you click on the pics at the top right of your screen & scroll back about 6-7 pics, you'll see a pic i posted that shows me measuring it


See this is why I love OCN, people who (even at 1am) are willing to give advice and help others who share the same (and godly







) interest.

I would just like to say thanks to everyone here on this thread as you have all been so helpful and awesome ppl.









Alright I'm done







I have had to much to drink tonight







and I'm getting all touchy-feely










also using way to many smileys too.....


----------



## Mitrailleuse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> That's a little too generalized of a question.
> It depends on the length of your GPU's and the thickness of the rad.
> 
> If you're using a CLC like a Corsair h100i or Coolermaster Seidon or something of that nature, along with "normal" length GPU's, you sould be fine for push/pull.
> The inside of the chassis measures about 13 1/8" from the inside of the pci brackets to the rad mount.
> A normal CLC rad is usually about 25mm thick and normal pc fans are 25mm thick. 1 inch = 25.4mm.
> So 11" GPU's should be able to run P/P on a 25mm rad. There's room for one set of fans between the front panel and chassis. So as long as you can fit the rad + 1 set of fans on the inside, you'll be fine
> 
> If you click on the pics at the top right of your screen & scroll back about 6-7 pics, you'll see a pic i posted that shows me measuring it


i do have an h100i and 2 gtx 660,pretty short card


----------



## kpoeticg

Sounds like you're golden to me


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Sounds like you're golden to me


You guys should all be asleep now


----------



## Tamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You guys should all be asleep now


Sleep is overated


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You guys should all be asleep now


----------



## Marcins94

Thanks all for help, i think ill go with the HAF-HB


----------



## Tamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcins94*
> 
> Thanks all for help, i think ill go with the HAF-HB


I have had "numerous" cases(25+) over the past 10+ yrs and this is my favorite so far.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamber*
> 
> Sleep is overated


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*


On your own head be it, especially if you have children for Christmas.


----------



## Tamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> On your own head be it, especially if you have children for Christmas.


I have 3 & 1 grandson


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> On your own head be it, especially if you have children for Christmas.


No kids for me, yet.

I do need to go to sleep soon though, so i can up somewhat early on xmas to spend time with my family


----------



## Marcins94

One more additional question. Ive read about problems with big PSU. What PSU will fit in?
My system will be more or less based on 780ti and 4770k (and probably OC in future).


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamber*
> 
> I have 3 & 1 grandson


I don't envy your day!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> No kids for me, yet.
> I do need to go to sleep soon though, so i can up somewhat early on xmas to spend time with my family


Then sleep, and have fun with your family








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcins94*
> 
> One more additional question. Ive read about problems with big PSU. What PSU will fit in?
> My system will be more or less based on 780ti and 4770k (and probably OC in future).


It will say on the CM website the max length supported in this case, then just check against any psu you have in mind on their own website spec.

4770K and 780ti? You're looking at around 550 Watts (including OC headroom) I don't think there are any power supplies around 550 watts that won't fit in this case.


----------



## Marcins94

Thank You a lot


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, i have an Antec HCP-1300 Platinum in mine. Fits great. I remember @sascha1102 saying before that the NZXT Hale series fit good too. But any 550-750W PSU, you probly could even get a flush PSU Bracket


----------



## wthenshaw

Merry Christmas from the UK to all members and lurkers of the HAF-XB club! Hope you all have a wonderful time


----------



## Strata

Been a while since I posted. Got some new pics to show off. New since last time: H20-220 Elite kit, Sapphire 290X with EK Acetal block, Primochill Blue tubing.







My only issue now is 2 snapped Swiftech 45 adapters, and a third that nearly joined them (they refuse to stay tightened while you tighten the compression fittings), also a lack of hardware recognition for the 290X outside the Microsoft Device Manager (nothing in AB, HW Monitor, or CCC)


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Merry Christmas from the UK to all members and lurkers of the HAF-XB club! Hope you all have a wonderful time


Thx man, u 2!

---

Happy X-mas from me to all


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

MERRY CHRISTMAS to Everyone in the Club!.. Guys can i use lan wire to run leds seeing that the wire is very tiny? I wanna hide it along corners


----------



## Tamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS to Everyone in the Club!.. Guys can i use lan wire to run leds seeing that the wire is very tiny? I wanna hide it along corners


I used it for running LED lights at 12v on model railroads, I don't see how your situation would be different.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS to Everyone in the Club!.. Guys can i use lan wire to run leds seeing that the wire is very tiny? I wanna hide it along corners


Merry X-Mas everybody!!!

LED's don't take much current, so i don't see why it would be a problem. I don't really know the specs of cat5 wire though personally


----------



## Tamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Merry X-Mas everybody!!!
> 
> LED's don't take much current, so i don't see why it would be a problem. I don't really know the specs of cat5 wire though personally


If there are concerns using cat5 he could get away with phone line.


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamber*
> 
> If there are concerns using cat5 he could get away with phone line.


Anymore most phone line used is CAT5 anyways. They just use 4 wires instead of 8, same conductivity, twisted and shielded, headroom for upgrading in the future. It should work just fine for LED power.


----------



## Jugurnot

Hey guys. So I'm looking to enter the world of custom water cooling. Id like to do a small loop in my haf xb, with as little or no modification to the box. Nothing I cant undo after. I just want to water cool the CPU, as I'm just going to have 660's in sli. Is there room for pump and res downstairs, without moving the 5.25 cage? I think I've seen pump/res combo units, but will they fit?

Anyway maybe some of you can steer me in the right direction.

p.s. I'm not doing this for any other reason than it kinda being my 'practice' build for water cooling. So don't worry about price/performance or 'its not really worth it' comments


----------



## TLSheff

I have been looking at the cylinder reservoirs, something like


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14287/ex-res-323/Bitspower_Water_Tank_Z-Multi_150_Inline_Reservoir_-_Ice_Black_BP-WTZM150P-IBKBK.html?tl=g30c97s165

or for other options
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30/c97/s165/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-PC_Water_Cooling_Reservoirs-Internal_Reservoirs-Page1.html

You can then get any free standing, stand-alone pump you want and run the tubing up the sides between the door and the mobo tray.

Simple and easy, and you can show off the reservoir.

Something like this comes to mind... its actually from this thread, but I don't know where in the 632 PAGES!!!


----------



## wh0kn0ws

The swiftech apogee is a CPU block/pump combo so then you wouldn't have to mount it downstairs. And I believe I've seen a kit to mount a tube res(don't know the name) on the radiator.

Edit: the res what TLSheff posted is what I was taking about.


----------



## Jugurnot

Yeah I really like that 'green machine' from brian white. Thats where that tube res is from. I would mount it a little differently, instead of it being mounted to the side panel, I would have it on the frame of the box so I could still remove the panel easily. Ill have to look into the apogee. With all that nothing would be in the bottom of the case.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

I took out the usb3.0 from my xb lol because of wiring cord to fat


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> I have been looking at the cylinder reservoirs, something like
> 
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14287/ex-res-323/Bitspower_Water_Tank_Z-Multi_150_Inline_Reservoir_-_Ice_Black_BP-WTZM150P-IBKBK.html?tl=g30c97s165
> 
> or for other options
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30/c97/s165/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-PC_Water_Cooling_Reservoirs-Internal_Reservoirs-Page1.html
> 
> You can then get any free standing, stand-alone pump you want and run the tubing up the sides between the door and the mobo tray.
> 
> Simple and easy, and you can show off the reservoir.
> 
> Something like this comes to mind... its actually from this thread, but I don't know where in the 632 PAGES!!!


I have the multi z in my xb


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Yeah I really like that 'green machine' from brian white. Thats where that tube res is from. I would mount it a little differently, instead of it being mounted to the side panel, I would have it on the frame of the box so I could still remove the panel easily. Ill have to look into the apogee. With all that nothing would be in the bottom of the case.


Yeah, my build is heavily inspired from his.

I have an XSPC Photon 170 for my XB. The size fits great but mounting's a little tricky. I'm gonna use alot of acrylic on the inside of my build so i should be able to mount it ok. The clips on the door handle wouldn't work with it though


----------



## Jugurnot

So I thew a curveball at my original blue theme in my build lol. Just ordered these to replace the stock fans and my cpu cooler fans.

Cougar Turbine Hyper Spin Bearing 1200rpm CF-T12S



Lemme know what you guys think!


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> So I thew a curveball at my original blue theme in my build lol. Just ordered these to replace the stock fans and my cpu cooler fans.
> 
> Cougar Turbine Hyper Spin Bearing 1200rpm CF-T12S
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme know what you guys think!


It could be a denver broncos build?

or on a serious note, could you dye the blades blue? (do you think you could dye orange blades blue without them coming out some weird color?)


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> It could be a denver broncos build?
> 
> or on a serious note, could you dye the blades blue? (do you think you could dye orange blades blue without them coming out some weird color?)


I don't know, but I think it will look ok. We will see when they are installed I guess


----------



## kpoeticg

Orange and Blue are definitely matching colors. The Blue Alphacool E-Loops are incredible rad fans though, and they're Blue =). Cougars are good though, alot of people like em. I don't see how they could be as good the eloops tho.

You could probly dye the orange -> blue. You'd have to checkout a dye chart first tho, it might take a different combination of colors to do it


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I don't know, but I think it will look ok. We will see when they are installed I guess


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Orange and Blue are definitely matching colors. The Blue Alphacool E-Loops are incredible rad fans though, and they're Blue =). Cougars are good though, alot of people like em. I don't see how they could be as good the eloops tho.
> 
> You could probly dye the orange -> blue. You'd have to checkout a dye chart first tho, it might take a different combination of colors to do it


You know after i read that i went and looked up some blue/orange color schemed PCs and i've gotta say i like the combo way more then I thought I would


----------



## Jugurnot

The fans werent my first choice for my rad, but I dont need alot of airflow. Besides im going for silence over performance anyway.


----------



## Strata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Hey guys. So I'm looking to enter the world of custom water cooling. Id like to do a small loop in my haf xb, with as little or no modification to the box. Nothing I cant undo after. I just want to water cool the CPU, as I'm just going to have 660's in sli. Is there room for pump and res downstairs, without moving the 5.25 cage? I think I've seen pump/res combo units, but will they fit?
> 
> Anyway maybe some of you can steer me in the right direction.
> 
> p.s. I'm not doing this for any other reason than it kinda being my 'practice' build for water cooling. So don't worry about price/performance or 'its not really worth it' comments


The Swiftech H20-220 kits are perfect for this case. The rad has a res built in, and it uses the Apogee HD block and pump combo, great for saving space and reducing complexity, which are important for first timers and this size case


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Hey guys. So I'm looking to enter the world of custom water cooling. Id like to do a small loop in my haf xb, with as little or no modification to the box. Nothing I cant undo after. I just want to water cool the CPU, as I'm just going to have 660's in sli. Is there room for pump and res downstairs, without moving the 5.25 cage? I think I've seen pump/res combo units, but will they fit?
> 
> Anyway maybe some of you can steer me in the right direction.
> 
> p.s. I'm not doing this for any other reason than it kinda being my 'practice' build for water cooling. So don't worry about price/performance or 'its not really worth it' comments


Take a look at my system too. I have the pump in the lower half, but have the res attached to one of the side panels. Just used the mounting brackets and bolts that came with the res and it works fine. Only issue I have with the res going in the bottom of the case is pressure. I had a o-ring blow out on mine when I tried mounting it in the bottom, causing some leakage. Also those square reservoirs, I'm personally not a fan of them, especially in this case. They're really meant to be in a normal case, mounted above everything, but when it's placed lower like the 5.25" slots are in this case, I always have a feeling something is going to eventually leak on them.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> The Swiftech H20-220 kits are perfect for this case. The rad has a res built in, and it uses the Apogee HD block and pump combo, great for saving space and reducing complexity, which are important for first timers and this size case


I think I will be using the apogee drive 2 (?), but I am going to find a res and rad seperately. I dont want to make it too easy for myself


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> Take a look at my system too. I have the pump in the lower half, but have the res attached to one of the side panels. Just used the mounting brackets and bolts that came with the res and it works fine. Only issue I have with the res going in the bottom of the case is pressure. I had a o-ring blow out on mine when I tried mounting it in the bottom, causing some leakage. Also those square reservoirs, I'm personally not a fan of them, especially in this case. They're really meant to be in a normal case, mounted above everything, but when it's placed lower like the 5.25" slots are in this case, I always have a feeling something is going to eventually leak on them.


Im guessing that would be pressure due to moving the liquid from the res against gravity?


----------



## Strata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I think I will be using the apogee drive 2 (?), but I am going to find a res and rad seperately. I dont want to make it too easy for myself


Drive 2 is exactly what I use, just misposted the wrong item lol


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> Drive 2 is exactly what I use, just misposted the wrong item lol


How are the fittings on this? I read that they are a barb type, but can be replaced with compression fittings. Id like to use the most reliable, and something that looks good too.


----------



## Strata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> How are the fittings on this? I read that they are a barb type, but can be replaced with compression fittings. Id like to use the most reliable, and something that looks good too.


Mine was part of the elite kit, so it came with G1/4 1/2 ID 3/4OD compression fittings.

The Swiftech fittings are nice, but the Rotary adapters are garbage, snapped 2 45 degree adapters on Tuesday while adding my ek 290X block, but the compressions are great.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> Mine was part of the elite kit, so it came with G1/4 1/2 ID 3/4OD compression fittings.
> 
> The Swiftech fittings are nice, but the Rotary adapters are garbage, snapped 2 45 degree adapters on Tuesday while adding my ek 290X block, but the compressions are great.


I just peeped the elite kit. How is the quality on the rest of the components? You get 6ft of 1/2 and 3/4 tubing each? And I would assume I could get away with just using the 3/4 if routing and space permits?

And the pwm splitter thing, how does that work?


----------



## Strata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I just peeped the elite kit. How is the quality on the rest of the components? You get 6ft of 1/2 and 3/4 tubing each? And I would assume I could get away with just using the 3/4 if routing and space permits?
> 
> And the pwm splitter thing, how does that work?


I didn't use the splitter, as I have a Bitfenix controller, but it looks like it does just what you would expect.

The quality seems fine, the fins the rad are copper so easily bent, otherwise sturdy brass. The fit was tight for me with cougar fans and the rad, 2mm too wide when the 290X had it's stock HS on, but 2mm to spare once I went to the EK Block.

You only get one set of tubing btw, it's 3/4 outer diameter with a 1/2 inner diameter opening, which is a wide tube compared to the usual 3/8 ID tubing. Seems like good tubing though.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> I didn't use the splitter, as I have a Bitfenix controller, but it looks like it does just what you would expect.
> 
> The quality seems fine, the fins the rad are copper so easily bent, otherwise sturdy brass. The fit was tight for me with cougar fans and the rad, 2mm too wide when the 290X had it's stock HS on, but 2mm to spare once I went to the EK Block.
> 
> You only get one set of tubing btw, it's 3/4 outer diameter with a 1/2 inner diameter opening, which is a wide tube compared to the usual 3/8 ID tubing. Seems like good tubing though.


oh okay, was a little confused about their description on the tubing, that makes sense. I doubt ill have space issues, 660 isnt that long of a card.


----------



## Severity1

Can someone post temps of Sapphire R9 280x Toxic in a HAF XB? Temps for idle and gaming? and can someone also post temps in a dual xfire setup?


----------



## Geezerman

I think I want the XB with window on top. That's the original version, right? evo has the fans on top? And, it appears to be discontinued...


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> I think I want the XB with window on top. That's the original version, right? evo has the fans on top? And, it appears to be discontinued...


I haven't looked into the HAF XB EVO much but from what i hear its only minor changes, so you would still be able to get a windowed top panel direct from the CM Store. Or you could take inspiration from the handy people here and make your own


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> I think I want the XB with window on top. That's the original version, right? evo has the fans on top? And, it appears to be discontinued...


Both versions ship with the mesh top panel, the window panel is sold seperate. The evo has better front fans (jetflo's), and the 2.5 hdd cage is replaced with a 3.5 cage.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> I think I want the XB with window on top. That's the original version, right? evo has the fans on top? And, it appears to be discontinued...


Also im sure both versions are still available, $100 for original and $110 for the evo.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Both versions ship with the mesh top panel, the window panel is sold seperate. The evo has better front fans (jetflo's), and the 2.5 hdd cage is replaced with a 3.5 cage.


The original came in both a windowed version and mesh version...not sure about evo. Either way you are correct a windowed top can be purchased or make your own


----------



## Geezerman

Thanks to everyone for the info on the XB. I'm thinking a printer stand about the same width as the XB might be nice sitting next to my glass top desk, with the XB on top, and a printer on a second shelf


----------



## Scorpion49

I got a stack of XB's now.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I got a stack of XB's now.


And now we know where the Borg ships came from


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I got a stack of XB's now.


I believe I need a second as well


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I believe I need a second as well


The top one is a rig I built for a friend. He didn't know anything about computers at all but he saw this case and wanted it right away. I'm fixing the HDMI audio for him haha.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> The top one is a rig I built for a friend. He didn't know anything about computers at all but he saw this case and wanted it right away. I'm fixing the HDMI audio for him haha.


Would you agree it looks pretty boss with them stacked?
Another excellent feature of this case, you can prob stack four or five high!


----------



## Scorpion49

I wouldn't go that high, only one sides feet touch because the lump on the top is a little too tall.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I haven't looked into the HAF XB EVO much but from what i hear its only minor changes, so you would still be able to get a windowed top panel direct from the CM Store. Or you could take inspiration from the handy people here and make your own


i made mine it fits flush have a look into my album and you can also see my hdd cages single and dual thats all i changed in my xb


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Would you agree it looks pretty boss with them stacked?
> Another excellent feature of this case, you can prob stack four or five high!


I've toyed with the idea of using 2 of the small versions of the HAF Stacker as a pedestal for my XB. No idea if the dimensions would add up tho.

I think an extra half HAF XB could look cool. =)


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I've toyed with the idea of using 2 of the small versions of the HAF Stacker as a pedestal for my XB. No idea if the dimensions would add up tho.
> I think an extra half HAF XB could look cool. =)


One that is completely modded, water cooled, the works.

And the other basically stock, but for benchmarking and testing.

This is what I would consider anyway. Im looking to start a part time, casual business at home doing various pc related stuff for a very low cost.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*


Thats very nice, did you use a table router?


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Thats very nice, did you use a table router?


NAW man no one i know of had a router :/ i got a guy to use a table saw and keep making groove cuts until the edges were at the right depth ... i then sat down with a dremel to further adjust to suite ...


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> NAW man no one i know of had a router :/ i got a guy to use a table saw and keep making groove cuts until the edges were at the right depth ... i then sat down with a dremel to further adjust to suite ...


Could have been worse and use a dremel for the entire thing LOL


----------



## Geezerman

Is there a new version of the XB coming out soon?


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Could have been worse and use a dremel for the entire thing LOL


LMAO lool DUDE i wanted to cried my first paned i sat down for 3 hrs with a dremel routing the edges.... after finishing i was likE HELLL YEEEAAAUUHHH!!! then i heard my pops threw it down and broke the edge........ i did some led wiring in the case yesterday i have to show you guys where i ran the wire.


----------



## tangambalanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Demciflex makes an XB filter set for all the mesh. I think PerformancePCs sells it. Or maybe it's FrozenCPU.


Thanks for filter-link. Learning is fun!

Oops! Intro:

Being a Mac nerd for decades I decided to go Hackintosh as I really didn't know terms like, 'mobo' et-alia and if Mac makes me forsake my beloved Eudora & GoLive 8, then let's go Haswell & Geekbench more!

So, pension allowing, I bought this stuff early December and started research:



Bits:

Cooler Master HAF XB, window-top
i5 4670K cpu (couldn't afford 4770K)
Corsair H80i
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL (2x4GB) DDR3
CRUCIAL M500 240GB SSD
GA Z87MX-D3H Gigabyte
Corsair Enthusiast Series 650-Watt 80 Plus
2*Cougarvortex 140mm fans
Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200RPM 64MB SATA3/2
Dlink DWA-131 WIStarTech.com 3 Port 2b 1a Low Profile 1394 PCI Express FireWire Card Adapter
Feser 120 mm shroud
ORICO 6518US3-BK Horizontal USB 3.0 SATA Mobile 2.5" / 3.5" HDD Doc
=====
Tiny Win 7
Mac Mavericks
=====
27" iMac late 2009
Lenovo E530+cables to run iMac as monitor
=====
I can't offer any erudite build, just a dual-boot system and learning all about computery-bits.

I initially liked the Bitfenix box but, as I often 'test gravity,' it seemed wrong to hang some uP cooler of several kilos off the mobo. Then I found the 'XB.'

I chose the H80i for cooling as it seemed the correct thing to do but research showed; O-rings under bracket required; radiator strips easy; USB 2 must be used; software is termed, 'experimental' & I've not yet assembled the build!
I intend only using 1 fan+Feser shroud for laminar-flow, in exhaust-mode, via 'push.'

I've also gone for some 'quiet' 140 mm fans at the front, and 2*80 mm fans at the rear, all in exhaust-mode, but the filters are near $100 to get them here so will have to waitabit.

So as the build progresses will update.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

GUYS im fitting my dual 3.5 hdds and well i found a cordless drill what some one threw away because the battery was no good. i rigged up my LOGITECH X540 power supply took out the transformer diodes and wa la ... 18VDC lol the drill was working once again...


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> Take a look at my system too. I have the pump in the lower half, but have the res attached to one of the side panels. Just used the mounting brackets and bolts that came with the res and it works fine. Only issue I have with the res going in the bottom of the case is pressure. I had a o-ring blow out on mine when I tried mounting it in the bottom, causing some leakage. Also those square reservoirs, I'm personally not a fan of them, especially in this case. They're really meant to be in a normal case, mounted above everything, but when it's placed lower like the 5.25" slots are in this case, I always have a feeling something is going to eventually leak on them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Im guessing that would be pressure due to moving the liquid from the res against gravity?


Correct. The pressure in the loop was too great and it just found the weakest part of the system, which in my case was the o-ring on the res top. I would of preferred the res in the bottom, but now the way I have it set up, it actually makes filling and draining a lot easier now too since I can just pop the res off the side of the case. I'll be doing my yearly maintenance on it soon, so I'll probably post some new pics.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> GUYS im fitting my dual 3.5 hdds and well i found a cordless drill what some one threw away because the battery was no good. i rigged up my LOGITECH X540 power supply took out the transformer diodes and wa la ... 18VDC lol the drill was working once again...


Ghetto, but clever haha


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tangambalanga*
> 
> Thanks for filter-link. Learning is fun!
> 
> Oops! Intro:
> 
> Being a Mac nerd for decades I decided to go Hackintosh as I really didn't know terms like, 'mobo' et-alia and if Mac makes me forsake my beloved Eudora & GoLive 8, then let's go Haswell & Geekbench more!
> 
> So, pension allowing, I bought this stuff early December and started research:
> 
> 
> 
> Bits:
> 
> Cooler Master HAF XB, window-top
> i5 4670K cpu (couldn't afford 4770K)
> Corsair H80i
> G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL (2x4GB) DDR3
> CRUCIAL M500 240GB SSD
> GA Z87MX-D3H Gigabyte
> Corsair Enthusiast Series 650-Watt 80 Plus
> 2*Cougarvortex 140mm fans
> Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200RPM 64MB SATA3/2
> Dlink DWA-131 WIStarTech.com 3 Port 2b 1a Low Profile 1394 PCI Express FireWire Card Adapter
> Feser 120 mm shroud
> ORICO 6518US3-BK Horizontal USB 3.0 SATA Mobile 2.5" / 3.5" HDD Doc
> =====
> Tiny Win 7
> Mac Mavericks
> =====
> 27" iMac late 2009
> Lenovo E530+cables to run iMac as monitor
> =====
> I can't offer any erudite build, just a dual-boot system and learning all about computery-bits.
> 
> I initially liked the Bitfenix box but, as I often 'test gravity,' it seemed wrong to hang some uP cooler of several kilos off the mobo. Then I found the 'XB.'
> 
> I chose the H80i for cooling as it seemed the correct thing to do but research showed; O-rings under bracket required; radiator strips easy; USB 2 must be used; software is termed, 'experimental' & I've not yet assembled the build!
> I intend only using 1 fan+Feser shroud for laminar-flow, in exhaust-mode, via 'push.'
> 
> I've also gone for some 'quiet' 140 mm fans at the front, and 2*80 mm fans at the rear, all in exhaust-mode, but the filters are near $100 to get them here so will have to waitabit.
> 
> So as the build progresses will update.


Can someone explain 'Hackintosh' to me?

And where is the GPU?!

Nice post, I like seeing all the boxes lined up ready to go


----------



## kpoeticg

Mac's are proprietary. Hackintosh is when you hack a PC so it can run OSX. Google TonyMac & osx86


----------



## Robilar

Some pics, testing out my new camera.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/P1050574_zps137093e9.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/P1050576_zpsb886ffa3.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/P1050577_zps75857ec1.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/P1050579_zpsc156672a.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/P1050581_zps957a769c.jpg.html


----------



## kpoeticg

@Robilar your lens and rig look great. I'm still trying to learn to get good pics of my rig









Right now i'm trying to decide between either getting a macro extender or a 35mm lens for my current setup. They're about the same price, but not sure which one will help me more


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the info on the XB. I'm thinking a printer stand about the same width as the XB might be nice sitting next to my glass top desk, with the XB on top, and a printer on a second shelf


I got an IKEA table for pedestal / external water cooling and embedded a water temp sensor in the table as well








great height and looks good.


Also flat window top and window sides.
More pics in my build log.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> LMAO lool DUDE i wanted to cried my first paned i sat down for 3 hrs with a dremel routing the edges.... after finishing i was likE HELLL YEEEAAAUUHHH!!! then i heard my pops threw it down and broke the edge.........


That had to hurt? Im guessing you will be making a new one?
Plz take pics of the progress! I would love to see how one would do the edge with a dremel
Good luck on next attempt


----------



## Mitrailleuse

how easy would you say it is to transport?
i want to change from my tempest 410 elite to the haf xb because i want to start moving it from house to house using a car,
would you say it is really easy?


----------



## kpoeticg

Well i don't know what the tempest looks like but the XB's super portable IMO. That's the main reason i bought mine. The handles are great


----------



## ClockerXP

Hi Guys- My XB EVO is on the way. I plan on getting the 200mm top fan. Which 200mm fan do you recommend?

*Is the fan configuration shown on the Cooler Master website the best for air cooling the graphics card area?

This is my home server box, mainly, but I have two R9 270 GPU's that mine Dogecoins for me 24x7 in there too. 100% load all the time*

IF possible I would like to put a 3rd R9 270 in this rig (I doubt I can get it to work well though). Motherboard is GA-970A-UD3P.

So, cooling of the graphics cards is the big deal with my configuration, CPU (FX-8320) is not loaded that much, only occasionally when doing a little encoding. Looking to you guru's for advice!

Thanks!

CxP


----------



## Geezerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> I got an IKEA table for pedestal / external water cooling and embedded a water temp sensor in the table as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great height and looks good.
> 
> 
> Also flat window top and window sides.
> More pics in my build log.
> That had to hurt? Im guessing you will be making a new one?
> Plz take pics of the progress! I would love to see how one would do the edge with a dremel
> Good luck on next attempt


Love that flat top with window, and the side windows. That's the top CM should have offered, rather than just putting a smaller window in the stock top. Did you just cut up a stock top and insert a plastic window?


----------



## kpoeticg

It comes stock with that little hump in the top for people that use Tower CPU Coolers. And yeah, you basically just cut out the hole and mount it. @sascha1102 gave a great guide in here a few months ago if you wanna search the thread for it.

Edit:

HERE'S the post from my build log where i did my window. I quoted the entire post from sascha in my post too

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClockerXP*
> 
> Hi Guys- My XB EVO is on the way. I plan on getting the 200mm top fan. Which 200mm fan do you recommend?
> 
> *Is the fan configuration shown on the Cooler Master website the best for air cooling the graphics card area?
> 
> This is my home server box, mainly, but I have two R9 270 GPU's that mine Dogecoins for me 24x7 in there too. 100% load all the time*
> 
> IF possible I would like to put a 3rd R9 270 in this rig (I doubt I can get it to work well though). Motherboard is GA-970A-UD3P.
> 
> So, cooling of the graphics cards is the big deal with my configuration, CPU (FX-8320) is not loaded that much, only occasionally when doing a little encoding. Looking to you guru's for advice!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> CxP


If you wanna run 3 up against each other like that, you really should consider putting them under water. No matter how u cut it, they're gonna overheat when they're intaking and exhausting into each other


----------



## ClockerXP

I think you're right. I might just have two cards in my HAF and another two in a little dedicated mining box.

I've been reading here, it looks like some have gotten a 230mm top fan to fit. Any reported problems with that?


----------



## kpoeticg

It usually doesn't help, but sometimes it does. It can definitely interfere with an air CPU cooler though depending how tall it is

I'd still recommend just putting the cards under water and putting all 3 in the XB. Even if you just get 3 120mm CLC's. 1 for each GPU


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Some pics, testing out my new camera.
> 
> hey BRO how did you do that did you just fold back the mesh and poped it out ?? IF DO NICEEE!!!
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/P1050577_zps75857ec1.jpg.html


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, you fold back the pieces of mesh that are connecting it to the front panel. Then remove the mesh and the filter


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

IS the filter stuck to the mesh ? I wanna do that because i have a feeling the mesh and filter will restrict my lame fans lol


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

i removed the XB's USB 3.0 ports because to clear up some wiring and im gunna use a media Dashboard


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> IS the filter stuck to the mesh ? I wanna do that because i have a feeling the mesh and filter will restrict my lame fans lol


The filters loose inside the mesh. You just need to bend up the mesh where it clips into the front panel to remove it. The filters just laying inside it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> i removed the XB's USB 3.0 ports because to clear up some wiring and im gunna use a media Dashboard
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You should check out the Scythe Kama Panel 3.1. I was thinkin of usin one of those in my build. Dunno if i'll have a spot for it though


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> Love that flat top with window, and the side windows. That's the top CM should have offered, rather than just putting a smaller window in the stock top. Did you just cut up a stock top and insert a plastic window?


Agreed! but im kinda glad they dont offer those since it allows me to have something "uniq"







Plus it was fun to make ^^


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Hey Morning guy so the past couple of days i was busy runnign leds in my case .Remember i asked about the lan wire ? I end up using it for routing power around the case for the lighting. i even ran the wiring inside of the metal folded edges of the case so you wont see alot of wire showing... i wouold recomend any one to use the cat 5 or regular twisted pair lan wire "NOT SOLID CORE'' so here is the goodies







i hope i did a great job...


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/P1050577_zps75857ec1.jpg.html


This picture has me worried. I have been (up until this point) excited to dremel out the honeycomb section and just have the mesh covering up my fans for the extra airflow and overall look... but having noticed that without the mesh the COOLER MASTER emblem is still there, I am worried.

Did you do anything special to put the emblem there, or is there a hole in the mesh for it to sit through???

I have seen multiple pictures of just the mesh with the emblem so I was under the impression it was attached to the mesh, not the plastic base. Is this a different design with the EVO? Are there different options? I don't want to remove the mesh and have a hole in the big middle of it. Ugh, guess I need to pull mine apart and check before I get too excited.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> This picture has me worried. I have been (up until this point) excited to dremel out the honeycomb section and just have the mesh covering up my fans for the extra airflow and overall look... but having noticed that without the mesh the COOLER MASTER emblem is still there, I am worried.
> 
> Did you do anything special to put the emblem there, or is there a hole in the mesh for it to sit through???
> 
> I have seen multiple pictures of just the mesh with the emblem so I was under the impression it was attached to the mesh, not the plastic base. Is this a different design with the EVO? Are there different options? I don't want to remove the mesh and have a hole in the big middle of it. Ugh, guess I need to pull mine apart and check before I get too excited.


BRO i did this last night tried it for my self all i took was slight heat and a knife and my emblem popped out very easily its no sweat!!
Here is a vid


----------



## TLSheff

Ah, very nice. No, I don't want to remove it from the mesh, I plan to remove all the plastic behind it. Just got nervous because your pic looks like its normally that way and my mind got to racing.








Thanks for the info/video. Calms my nerves haha


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> Ah, very nice. No, I don't want to remove it from the mesh, I plan to remove all the plastic behind it. Just got nervous because your pic looks like its normally that way and my mind got to racing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info/video. Calms my nerves haha


Let me know how the dremel works. I just used an open ended hacksaw to cut it out and it only took about 5 mins. But I only cut the small sections out, so im left with what looks like tabs around the opening. Been debating going back to it and cutting the tabs off so its a perfect rectangular opening.

Also, because the filter is just sandwhich around the edges, nothing will be left in the center to keep the filter from potentially being sucked towards the fans, so I just put a small piece of double sided tape behind the emblem to keep the filter in place.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Guys i think i can fit 140mm fans infront with my case i saw therycut out the plastic belowthere is no plastic shelf running acrossacross.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Me too cut the plastic grill away, just a bit less noise? IDK, but it looks better imo


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> Guys i think i can fit 140mm fans infront with my case i saw therycut out the plastic belowthere is no plastic shelf running acrossacross.




hehe yes. One of the big bonues to this case is the ability to house a 280mm rad and 140mm fans. Notice the bolt holes on the frame itself. Just a little trimming and done.









The new EVO XB version already has the tabs cut down on the front panel for easier installation. No trimming required.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys i think i can fit 140mm fans infront with my case i saw therycut out the plastic belowthere is no plastic shelf running acrossacross.


I was looking through the thread to see if anyone else noticed this, and try to pinpoint when they made the update. Most likely when they released the EVO.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Me too cut the plastic grill away, just a bit less noise? IDK, but it looks better imo
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like it much better without. Not to mention the restriction in airflow it probably caused.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> 
> 
> hehe yes. One of the big bonues to this case is the ability to house a 280mm rad and 140mm fans. Notice the bolt holes on the frame itself. Just a little trimming and done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The new EVO XB version already has the tabs cut down on the front panel for easier installation*. No trimming required.


I have the non-EVO and there is no shelf either.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Well i guess we got the evo front panel lol


----------



## kpoeticg

The CM Emblems just a sticker. This is from when i had a UT60 280 up front


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I have the non-EVO and there is no shelf either.


On mine there is this section, outlined in red (via someone else, found on Google) This is the section to trim. If you don't have it, you're lucky











If not, not hard to trim it up to fit a 140mm


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, that's one of the small upgrades of the EVO. They fixed the front panel so you don't have to cut those tabs to mount 140's


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah, that's one of the small upgrades of the EVO. They fixed the front panel so you don't have to cut those tabs to mount 140's


Its probably an update they made on both versions.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Well im feeling glad i found out about this case this year..... so my xb is a rev 2.0 i guess


----------



## TLSheff

Looking back Kray-SLiCK yours IS a Rev 2.0 and I can prove it. On top of the modded Front Cover, you also have a different X-board . My XB 1.0 hot swappable board has a molex plug fixed directly onto the board, instead of wired in like yours, and the sata plugs stick out, not flat facing up like yours. That is Rev 2.0 stuff. Only thing you didn't get is the removable drive bays for the HHDs.


----------



## kpoeticg

HAHAHA, guess i'm outta the loop. Didn't realize there was also a rev 2.0. Thought there was just the EVO


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Im not worrying about the removable drive bays... i might extend that molex or most likely un screw it completely... i dont trust thoes capacitors


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> HAHAHA, guess i'm outta the loop. Didn't realize there was also a rev 2.0. Thought there was just the EVO


Cooler Master rep showed up here a couple times and asked us what we would like to see in rev 2/ Evo


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

here is some other picts ... of the leds lit up!! along with wiring tell me what you think ?? GOOD JOB?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> here is some other picts ... of the leds lit up!! along with wiring tell me what you think ?? GOOD JOB?


Honestly I don't like the way all those different leds tackle each other at such a high brightness.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Cooler Master rep showed up here a couple times and asked us what we would like to see in rev 2/ Evo


Yeah, that's why i thought they were the same thing. So is there a Rev 2 & an EVO? I thought EVO = Rev 2.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> here is some other picts ... of the leds lit up!! along with wiring tell me what you think ?? GOOD JOB?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I agree with what wthenshaw said. I think you did a good job, but too many different colors in a small case. I think you should either go all single color or maybe white with green accents


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

this was a walk around in the dark . ill swap out the green and put cool whites


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> this was a walk around in the dark . ill swap out the green and put cool whites


I think the color scheme is alright, as long as the hardware matches.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah, that's why i thought they were the same thing. So is there a Rev 2 & an EVO? I thought EVO = Rev 2.
> 
> I agree with what wthenshaw said. I think you did a good job, but too many different colors in a small case. I think you should either go all single color or maybe white with green accents


Okay well for realism we will call it the HAF-XB rev 1.1 and the HAF-XB EVO


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Okay well for realism we will call it the HAF-XB rev 1.1 and the HAF-XB EVO


YEA the XB 1.1 lol


----------



## kpoeticg

Guess i thought the only change there was the Hotswap PCB from Molex to Sata. Thought they didn't fix the 140 mounts til the Evo =P


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Well i know im safe on the 140 mm cuz i just now screwed up one 140mm off my haf932 on the front of the xb poped back in the front bezel and every thing was ok!


----------



## TLSheff

I for one don't care about the little things, most of the changes are things I plan to remove myself anyways. I am just proud of the company that takes the time to poll its owners about what they would like to be fixed... and then FIXES THEM!!! and soon. Case has been out a little over a year and its got a replacement with upgrades all thanks to the people saying what they want and the company responding. Its good work.

Now get a couple 280mm's in there and make that icebox cold!!!


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

A Cooler Master Seidon 240M would run me around 1200.00 but im hoping to go water cooled in a few years to come once the prices are reasonable


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Hey what are these big screws for ?


----------



## TLSheff

Top fan I believe, should you choose to install one.

I used them for the rear 120mm fan because they fit the hole better than the old worn out fan screws I has lying around. Gave a flush look I like better.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> Top fan I believe, should you choose to install one.
> 
> I used them for the rear 120mm fan because they fit the hole better than the old worn out fan screws I has lying around. Gave a flush look I like better.


nice tip!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> Top fan I believe, should you choose to install one.
> 
> I used them for the rear 120mm fan because they fit the hole better than the old worn out fan screws I has lying around. Gave a flush look I like better.


Second on that, I used them in my rear fan.


----------



## Jugurnot

Just installed my fans, blue and orange together is SICK


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> I for one don't care about the little things, most of the changes are things I plan to remove myself anyways. I am just proud of the company that takes the time to poll its owners about what they would like to be fixed... and then FIXES THEM!!! and soon. Case has been out a little over a year and its got a replacement with upgrades all thanks to the people saying what they want and the company responding. Its good work.
> 
> Now get a couple 280mm's in there and make that icebox cold!!!


Yeah, I'm a big fan of companies that bother to have forum support too. It makes a big difference

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Just installed my fans, blue and orange together is SICK
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PiCS


Blue & Orange contrast each other very nicely IMO. Your builds coming along great


----------



## Geezerman

Forum members that suggest an improvement in a case that CM actually implements should be paid, or at least be given a a free case.








It's a smart business practice to let sophisticated users tell them what to change. In fact, someone should start a thread to design a case from the ground up


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Blue & Orange contrast each other very nicely IMO. Your builds coming along great


Try to not look too closely at my amatuer sleeving job lol. I wasnt too happy with the quality of product I bought so I didnt spend much time on it. Besides my psu is 5 years old so no point in going crazy with it, I expect to replace it within the year.


----------



## TLSheff

Nice contrast with the fans. I was debating on a similar theme, but I plan to stick with just black and blue. Looks great tho


----------



## wthenshaw

So it's crunch time, I only have enough space money for either buying the Cooler Master QuickFire TK, or dropping my HAF XB and switching to a Corsair Carbide 540.

Which do you think I should do guys?


----------



## Robilar

How would switching cases provide any benefit? I looked at the 540 and it is interesting but it does not provide better cooling. If you are looking to mount more than one 240 rad it's a better choice but otherwise use the money on something of use.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> How would switching cases provide any benefit? I looked at the 540 and it is interesting but it does not provide better cooling. If you are looking to mount more than one 240 rad it's a better choice but otherwise use the money on something of use.


Well looking at reviews the Carbide does provide better air temps, and I really like the look of it so I'm stuck between grabbing the new case and having better temps and more eye candy, or reaping the benefits of getting a new mechanical keyboard.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> Nice contrast with the fans. I was debating on a similar theme, but I plan to stick with just black and blue. Looks great tho


thanks man.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Second on that, I used them in my rear fan.


OHHH good tipp bro!!


----------



## lucaralf

Happy New Year


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> So it's crunch time, I only have enough space money for either buying the Cooler Master QuickFire TK, or dropping my HAF XB and switching to a Corsair Carbide 540.
> 
> Which do you think I should do guys?


I'm in the same boat as you. I've got some Microcenter credit burning a whole in my pocket and I've had my XB for a long time now (before this thread was started) so I'm kinda bored with it and I have the itch to move to something different and I'm thinking the 540 as well.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you. I've got some Microcenter credit burning a whole in my pocket and I've had my XB for a long time now (before this thread was started) so I'm kinda bored with it and I have the itch to move to something different and I'm thinking the 540 as well.


Maybe you can send that credit my way so I can get both and you can stop worrying about unspent monies


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Try to not look too closely at my amatuer sleeving job lol. I wasnt too happy with the quality of product I bought so I didnt spend much time on it. Besides my psu is 5 years old so no point in going crazy with it, I expect to replace it within the year.


What sleeving did you get? If you're up in BC, you should try Dazmode's Darkside Sleeving. Top quality sleeving and he's located in Canada. He has great colors too

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> So it's crunch time, I only have enough space money for either buying the Cooler Master QuickFire TK, or dropping my HAF XB and switching to a Corsair Carbide 540.
> 
> Which do you think I should do guys?


Get the keyboard. Every1 keeps changing cases before i finish my build. It's not very nice =\

Especially every1 keeps changing over to the 540...


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> So it's crunch time, I only have enough space money for either buying the Cooler Master QuickFire TK, or dropping my HAF XB and switching to a Corsair Carbide 540.
> 
> Which do you think I should do guys?


Get the Quick Fire, I can see my Keys All the time







, just wish I could of had blue lights with mx browns, but for whatever reasons browns have never been available here :/


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> What sleeving did you get? If you're up in BC, you should try Dazmode's Darkside Sleeving. Top quality sleeving and he's located in Canada. He has great colors.


Dazmode is where I got it from. Uv blue kit is what I ordered. I didnt like the heat shrink, it didnt have a glue or adheasive on the inside. So it didnt actually stick to the sleeving, nor the wire. Also it was a little too large for single wires. I will admit I didnt have the pin-out tool, but I tested with spare wire and it didnt turn out very nice. I am an automotive mechanic, and electrical is my strong suit, so I can assure it wasnt an issue with how I used it. But 12.99, you get what you can expect. Im sure the darkside sleeving is of higher quality.

EDIT: the kit I bought was not darkside


----------



## kpoeticg

Yes, it doesn't matter that you're ordering the sleeving from Dazmode if you're not ordering Dazmode's sleeving









The main top quality sleeving out there is MDPC, Lutro Telios, Dazmode's Darkside, then maybe Sleevemodding.com & moddiy.com

I generally say go whichever brand is closest to you. MDPC (Germany), LC Telios (USA), Darkside (Canada), Sleevemodding (Romania), Moddiy (Asia)

That being said, heatshrink and sleeving are 2 different things completely. And technique is absolutely important. Darkside sleeving's the only one i know of that's top quality and also offers a huge range of sizes (2mm, 4mm, 6mm, 9mm, 10mm, 12mm). Most of the cheap bundle kits from any reseller are garbage. The only quality sleeving that i know of that has a kit is MDPC. And that kit only comes in Black and is meant to be mixed with at least one other color.

You most definitely should buy the Molex ATX Pin Remover and the Dual Sided Molex Fat Pin Remover. Knowing how to wire things doesn't really have that much to do with sleeving. You need to check out at least a cpl tutorials, preferably Lutro's Youtube Tutorials. You'll learn absolutely everything you need to know.

You can make a pin remover out of some staples if you really can't afford the 15 bux. But i HIGHLY recommend don't ever buy other sleeving than the brands i mentioned if you have any intention of liking the way it looks. That doesn't include paracord. Paracord can look great.

You need to buy your Heatshrink based on the method of sleeving you're planning to do. You generally want either 3:1 or 4:1 ratio heatshrink for a good sleeving job. 1/4" is best for Heatshrinkless sleeving like this



3/16" is best if you're gonna use a Heatshrink method

I'd check out these threads if you wanna learn how to sleeve. Lutro's tutorials are linked from either one or both of em

http://www.overclock.net/t/1262900/frequently-asked-sleeving-questions

http://www.overclock.net/t/662039/cable-sleeving-gallery-discussion

Most good heatshrink that's made for sleeving doesn't have adhesive. If you need the adhesive to hold it in place the brush on Krazy Glue is great for that



But when you're sleeving, you really need to stretch the sleeving so tight that you're gonna need to be holding it in place when you shrink it anyway


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yes, it doesn't matter that you're ordering the sleeving from Dazmode if you're not ordering Dazmode's sleeving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main top quality sleeving out there is MDPC, Lutro Telios, Dazmode's Darkside, then maybe Sleevemodding.com & moddiy.com
> I generally say go whichever brand is closest to you. MDPC (Germany), LC Telios (USA), Darkside (Canada), Sleevemodding (Romania), Moddiy (Asia)
> 
> That being said, heatshrink and sleeving are 2 different things completely. And technique is absolutely important. Darkside sleeving's the only one i know of that's top quality and also offers a huge range of sizes (2mm, 4mm, 6mm, 9mm, 10mm, 12mm). Most of the cheap bundle kits from any reseller are garbage. The only quality sleeving that i know of that has a kit is MDPC. And that kit only comes in Black and is meant to be mixed with at least one other color.
> 
> You most definitely should buy the Molex ATX Pin Remover and the Dual Sided Molex Fat Pin Remover. Knowing how to wire things doesn't really have that much to do with sleeving. You need to check out at least a cpl tutorials, preferably Lutro's Youtube Tutorials. You'll learn absolutely everything you need to know.
> 
> You can make a pin remover out of some staples if you really can't afford the 15 bux. But i HIGHLY recommend don't ever buy other sleeving than the brands i mentioned if you have any intention of liking the way it looks. That doesn't include paracord. Paracord can look great.
> 
> You need to buy your Heatshrink based on the method of sleeving you're planning to do. You generally want either 3:1 or 4:1 ratio heatshrink for a good sleeving job. 1/4" is best for Heatshrinkless sleeving like this
> 
> 
> 
> 3/16" is best if you're gonna use a Heatshrink method
> 
> I'd check out these threads if you wanna learn how to sleeve. Lutro's tutorials are linked from either one or both of em
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1262900/frequently-asked-sleeving-questions
> http://www.overclock.net/t/662039/cable-sleeving-gallery-discussion
> 
> Most good heatshrink that's made for sleeving doesn't have adhesive. If you need the adhesive to hold it in place the brush on Krazy Glue is great for that
> 
> 
> But when you're sleeving, you really need to stretch the sleeving so tight that you're gonna need to be holding it in place when you shrink it anyway


I didn't think of the krazy glue, great tip. I would assume that picture you have there is using it as there is no heat shrink at all. That's the look I ultimately would want to achieve. But as for the sleeving I found whatever I got (not one of the above mentioned), was really stiff, and still see through even at its tightest. I will get the pin out tool next time as that is the only way to sleeve the 24 pin properly, where as the other connectors I kind of got a way with sleeving the entire harness, though it doesn't look the greatest.

I will probably just buy a 24 pin extension for this build, and then call it done. Next psu will be fully sleeved forsure. I will order darkside as they are canadian and shipping should be minimal.


----------



## kpoeticg

There's no heatshrink on the final product, but you need to use heatshrink to melt the sleeve and get it like that. You still use alot of heatshrink with heatshrinkless =)


----------



## Shingyboy

I am trying to search around but I can't seem to find much about this problem but the X Dock just will not detect any of my hard drives for me, not thing, I am close to giving up and just placing my hard drive somewhere in the case and just have it sit at the bottom some where which kind of sounds like a bad idea but I almost have no choice as I just can't get it to work.
I have tried using different cables for the SATA cables, Ihave tried using different power calbes, checked several times that no cables were obstructing the cables going into the X Dock itself by removing the motherboard tray and placing everything neatly and yet still I just can't get it to detect it.
Is there something that I might be doing wrong?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shingyboy*
> 
> I am trying to search around but I can't seem to find much about this problem but the X Dock just will not detect any of my hard drives for me, not thing, I am close to giving up and just placing my hard drive somewhere in the case and just have it sit at the bottom some where which kind of sounds like a bad idea but I almost have no choice as I just can't get it to work.
> I have tried using different cables for the SATA cables, Ihave tried using different power calbes, checked several times that no cables were obstructing the cables going into the X Dock itself by removing the motherboard tray and placing everything neatly and yet still I just can't get it to detect it.
> Is there something that I might be doing wrong?


Your hdd work plugged directly into the mobo? Are you using both x-dock bays, and neither are being recognized? Seems like a bad xdock pcb...


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, you should definitely dbl check that the drives and/or mobo sata ports are even working. Also, no reason to relocate your actual drives and leave the bays empty just because you don't wanna use the Hotswap PCB. Just unscrew it and throw it in the garbage or a shoebox or something. It's no reason to waste your bays =)


----------



## Shingyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah, you should definitely dbl check that the drives and/or mobo sata ports are even working. Also, no reason to relocate your actual drives and leave the bays empty just because you don't wanna use the Hotswap PCB. Just unscrew it and throw it in the garbage or a shoebox or something. It's no reason to waste your bays =)


Oh I see I did not realise it was that easy.

But yes I mean it is a new mobo and I literally tried every single port, and tried whilst swapping the cables. I also tried both hard drive bays, it just was not working it kind of sucks but if it is just a bad PCB is there any chance I can get a replacement? I am not sure what else to check tbh.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, if it's a bad pcb you should have no problem RMA'ing it to coolermaster. I'm pretty sure they also sell the PCB's in the Spare Parts section of their website.

Just dbl check everything first to make sure. Make sure your HD's have both the Power & Data ports plugged into the PCB. Then make sure that the PCB is being powered from a working port on your PSU. Then make sure that the PCB is connected to working ports on your mobo

All that'll probly be easier to do if you unscrew the pcb from the drive cage first and just test your HD's & PCB in your hands. That way you can make sure everything's plugged in correctly before you decide the PCB's bad.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

GUYS i finally got my parts into my xb but today the case took some of my blood :/... i spent abt 7 hrs alone with wiring ... plus cleaning but um wow i wont recommend this case for a NOVICE!


----------



## Overkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> There's no heatshrink on the final product, but you need to use heatshrink to melt the sleeve and get it like that. You still use alot of heatshrink with heatshrinkless =)


I didn't use a single piece of heatshrink when I sleeved my cables. Paracord has its own benefits and style which some others prefer. Never tried MDPC .. probably an interesting process.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> GUYS i finally got my parts into my xb but today the case took some of my blood :/... i spent abt 7 hrs alone with wiring ... plus cleaning but um wow i wont recommend this case for a NOVICE!


Sweet!!.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overkill*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> There's no heatshrink on the final product, but you need to use heatshrink to melt the sleeve and get it like that. You still use alot of heatshrink with heatshrinkless =)
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't use a single piece of heatshrink when I sleeved my cables. Paracord has its own benefits and style which some others prefer. Never tried MDPC .. probably an interesting process.
Click to expand...

Yeah obviously paracord and PET are 2 different things. I bought a bunch of paracord for this build but after reading through build logs and seeing all the beautiful sleeving, i switched to LC Telios.


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shingyboy*
> 
> Oh I see I did not realise it was that easy.
> 
> But yes I mean it is a new mobo and I literally tried every single port, and tried whilst swapping the cables. I also tried both hard drive bays, it just was not working it kind of sucks but if it is just a bad PCB is there any chance I can get a replacement? I am not sure what else to check tbh.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah, if it's a bad pcb you should have no problem RMA'ing it to coolermaster. I'm pretty sure they also sell the PCB's in the Spare Parts section of their website.
> 
> Just dbl check everything first to make sure. Make sure your HD's have both the Power & Data ports plugged into the PCB. Then make sure that the PCB is being powered from a working port on your PSU. Then make sure that the PCB is connected to working ports on your mobo
> 
> All that'll probly be easier to do if you unscrew the pcb from the drive cage first and just test your HD's & PCB in your hands. That way you can make sure everything's plugged in correctly before you decide the PCB's bad.


He's right you shouldn't have a problem, but I don't know sometimes. I like CM cases, but I've had issues with both I bought. HAF-X the top panel issue that was widely known and the XB I had the reset issue and one of my USB plugs is faulty. I plug something in and it reboots the PC half the time. Only one plug though. Success on the HAF-X with replacement parts, but not on the XB. I think being an early adopter on the XB bit me in the end.

Here's the part though


----------



## kpoeticg

I remember when @Buxty had a bad PCB, they just sent him a new one. I don't even think he had to RMA it


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I remember when @Buxty
> had a bad PCB, they just sent him a new one. I don't even think he had to RMA it


Thats correct, I tweeted at them and they direct messaged to ask for my address and it was that simple. No proof, no costs, just a package from Sweden the next week free of charge! Thats CS right there!


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

here is a pict the my finger nail stopped the knife :/


here is some of the wiring done










IN the future i have to shift my HDD cage a little more to the right did not know i had a few cm to play with


----------



## kpoeticg

CM has good Cust Support. They even have forum support

@KRAY-SLiCK looks like your XB was trying to teach you a lesson. "Let's see how you like it!!!!"


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

tomorrow ill share more picts .. some one should make a short wired psu for this case. I had to cut out both my FDD on my modular psu cables to save on space an removed my 3.0 usb to make space for my media dash board . Also my media dash board i had to shave down the rubber on the usb3.0 jack cuz it was riding a capacitor ... I dont under stand some of the reviews where people said this case is huge...trust me when you start to fill it with parts you'll be like ''FK where did all my space go ??!!" LOL


----------



## kpoeticg

It's really a matter of personal perspective. I almost didn't order it cuz all the reviews saying how big it is. I think it's the perfect size personally.

My favorite thing about the XB is how much space it has for full sized components even while it's so small & portable


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> ...trust me when you start to fill it with parts you'll be like ''FK where did all my space go ??!!" LOL


lol I had the exact same reaction to this case,







though i had it much easier, i'm only running 1 1TB and 1 SSD so i just used the hot swap bays (minus the hotswap PCB) and ditched the other HDD cage, it game me tons more room for all the over long psu cables









Also might drop the ODD as is don't use it at all anymore witch would save another cable that has to be routed.


----------



## Robilar

My favorite aspect of the XB is the horizontal motherboard. I was on the fence about grabbing a Mountain Mods Horizon for ages but the $300+ price tag was offputting.

If only they were to release a version of this case without the god awful hdd bays... Does anyone that owns this case actually use them? Sooo many other things could be done with two standard 5.25 bays in their place.


----------



## kpoeticg

You can mod a 5.25 cage there. When the CM reps were asking people for improvement ideas they said they couldn't put a 5.25 there because the PSU's behind it and a "standard" 5.25 device wouldn't fit. Which is true...


----------



## ahmedmo1

I'm still amazed that this case is ~$100. In terms of the feature set and build quality, It is head and shoulders above any case I have seen at this price range. When I first saw this case, I was expecting a ~$160 price tag.

I just wish Cooler Master would take a few design cues from Fractal Design and Bitfenix and provide a version that adopts a more minimalist aesthetic. I understand that the rugged aesthetic fits the purpose of the board, but they are limiting wider adoption of this case. Regardless, this case is still one of the best purchases I've ever made.

Also just picked up an i7 2600k + ASRock z77 extreme4-m for ~$230 US. A pretty sweet deal if you ask me. I'll post picks of the updated rig later this week. Now I won't hit a hard CPU bottleneck in larger BF3/4 servers.


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> My favorite aspect of the XB is the horizontal motherboard. I was on the fence about grabbing a Mountain Mods Horizon for ages but the $300+ price tag was offputting.
> 
> If only they were to release a version of this case without the god awful hdd bays... Does anyone that owns this case actually use them? Sooo many other things could be done with two standard 5.25 bays in their place.


I use 'em, and the caddies themselves are brilliant... no bending , a nice clip mechanism, makes it easy to swap drives.

my xb is like a test bench, I also swap o/s's and hard drives so it works really well for me...

If this case housed my main rig I'd prob use the 5.25 bays for mech drives or use a nas


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

morning fellers so my wiring which was completed with one hand because the other one was down... i have to stick the plexi top and that should be it


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> You can mod a 5.25 cage there. When the CM reps were asking people for improvement ideas they said they couldn't put a 5.25 there because the PSU's behind it and a "standard" 5.25 device wouldn't fit. Which is true...


The only deep 5.25 device is a dvd drive. Dual bay resevoirs, fan controllers, card readers etc are all much shallower.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> The only deep 5.25 device is a dvd drive. Dual bay resevoirs, fan controllers, card readers etc are all much shallower.


agreed i fitted a media dash board on mine the device is abt 2.5 inches long..


----------



## Robilar

Also dual bay resevoir's are pretty shallow. Plus they have a great visual look.


----------



## wthenshaw

So my AMD FX8320 showed up today, I ordered that damn thing last year!

..
..
..

I'll show myself out.

Anyway! No more bottlenecking my HD7950 with the Phenom II x4 965







noticed about 20 fps increase in bf4 ultra and better frame stability since I'm not getting any more of those silly frame dips when levolution occurs.









Now I start to save money for the QuickFire TK keyboard.

Looks like you guys have to put up with me for a little longer in the HAF XB club


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

i paired my 8150 with a hd6870 thats what they said to pair it and what i could afford at the time ..


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> My favorite aspect of the XB is the horizontal motherboard. I was on the fence about grabbing a Mountain Mods Horizon for ages but the $300+ price tag was offputting.
> 
> If only they were to release a version of this case without the god awful hdd bays... *Does anyone that owns this case actually use them?* Sooo many other things could be done with two standard 5.25 bays in their place.


I use the two for my 1TB and ssd for OS, the only reason that i like this setup is because i could take the other HDD rack out and make the bottom level roomier. I have a BlackX hot swap external dock from before this case, so no need for the hotswap pcb and no need for the rack cause everything else is on NAS. (also i never swap OS drives so....)

all that said, this only works so well for me because of my specific preferences and setup, for others.....


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> i paired my 8150 with a hd6870 thats what they said to pair it and what i could afford at the time ..


Well I had my Phenom x4 with my HD6850 which was well balanced.


----------



## Chemx

Today I placed an order for some new components;
Intel i5 4670K cpu
Gigabyte Z87X-D3H mobo
Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600 ram.

I'm excited and can't wait to get my hands on them.









Also, It was about time to buy something new, my current rig is 6 years old now.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> You can mod a 5.25 cage there. When the CM reps were asking people for improvement ideas they said they couldn't put a 5.25 there because the PSU's behind it and a "standard" 5.25 device wouldn't fit. Which is true...
> 
> 
> 
> The only deep 5.25 device is a dvd drive. Dual bay resevoirs, fan controllers, card readers etc are all much shallower.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but i try to look at it from CM's perspective. If you don't consider OCN and just think about the general public buying a computer case. They'll see 4x5.25 cages and think they can fit an optical in any of the 4 spots, and it'll be somewhat false advertising. That's how i look at it anyway from the way the CM rep explained it. Makes sense. I hear u tho (obviously since i put a 5.25 there in my build =P )

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> So my AMD FX8320 showed up today, I ordered that damn thing last year!
> 
> ..
> ..
> ..
> 
> I'll show myself out.
> 
> Anyway! No more bottlenecking my HD7950 with the Phenom II x4 965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noticed about 20 fps increase in bf4 ultra and better frame stability since I'm not getting any more of those silly frame dips when levolution occurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I start to save money for the QuickFire TK keyboard.
> 
> Looks like you guys have to put up with me for a little longer in the HAF XB club


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*


----------



## Fuzz88

Hi guys, I was hoping all you HAF XB users would be able to help me out.

I'd love to get an XB for my rig, but I need to know if the case can fit in both my 270x Toxic and my H100 radiator. Given the way the graphics cards line up, and the length of the Toxic Editions, I'm concerned that there won't be enough space.

The external case measurements tell me nothing about the internals, so google has been of very little use. The description says that the case can accommodate "the longest graphics cards AND thick radiators", but I'd like to make sure before I spend the money.

A quick reply would be appreciated, as I'm looking to pick up a new case very soon (as in tomorrow, if possible).

Thanks.


----------



## kpoeticg

Welcome to OCN













Since i don't know how long the 270x Toxic is, easier to just post these


----------



## Fuzz88

That's extremely helpful, thanks.

By the looks of it, it'd be touch-and-go. The Toxic is a full 12" due to the huge cooler for the overclock. Looks like it might be 1-2mm shy of what's needed, which is a pain. Would mean front-mounting the radiator and modding the case.


----------



## kpoeticg

If the Toxic is 12", and (i think) the h100 rad is 25mm(?) then you should be fine. And you can mount push fans inside the front panel. Or like you said, you can mount the rad in the front panel with pull fans in the chassis

Yeah, the rads 25mm so it'll be tight, but it'll fit on the inside with push fans in the front panel


----------



## Fuzz88

Yeah, the push-pull with the external rad would seem to be the way to go. Do you know what the clearance is either side of the two front fans? I'd need 15-20mm to run the tubing through without trimming the case.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

i got some stickers today


----------



## kpoeticg

It won't be push/pull. There's not that much clearance in the front panel without modding. You could fit either the rad or a set of fans in the front panel, not both. Rad inside the chassis and fans inside the front panel will be best. The rad is the exact same thickness as fans, and as a general rule of thumb, radfans are better in push than pull if you have to choose one or the other


----------



## Fuzz88

No, I meant modding an extension to the front and running push-pull, as I tend to get better performance - but I wouldn't do that initially. The trouble with the H100 is that the rad is slightly wider than a standard fan, at around 28mm, so I think the rad itself might be fractionally too wide (literally a matter of a couple of mm) to go inside the bay itself. If it can fit internally, then that'd be by far the simplest solution, but if not I'd need to run the tubing through the gap to the left of the fan mountings.


----------



## kpoeticg

Well the h100 is 25mm. The h100i is like 27mm (which is like 1.6mm thicker than a fan)

Either way there should be enough room. That measurement looks like 13 1/8" to me (13" 3mm)

I'm all for modding though. This is what my front panel currently looks like


----------



## Fuzz88

The H100 specs say 25mm, but mine measures just shy of 28mm because it has rounded edges rather than flat. It starts to taper at 25mm, but is 28mm at its widest, as I measure it (it is wider that the 25mm-wide fans).

I'm entirely new when it comes to PC modding (and pc gaming, as it happens - or rather I've had an 8 year absence from it), but I have some experience with metal working and I'm keen to give it a go.

This seems like a good place to get advice, at least, which is great.


----------



## kpoeticg

It's definitely a great place to get advice. I'm new to modding too. This HAF XB build is my first mod & this thread pretty much got me started


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzz88*
> 
> That's extremely helpful, thanks.
> 
> By the looks of it, it'd be touch-and-go. The Toxic is a full 12" due to the huge cooler for the overclock. Looks like it might be 1-2mm shy of what's needed, which is a pain. Would mean front-mounting the radiator and modding the case.


I can tell you from experience, it depends on how you set up your rad. If you want to do push pull, there will not be room.... If you want push only, mounting fans exterior, rad interior, it should fit barely.

My 780 Classified is 280mm long. (12" = 304mm). Without an interior fan, you will have 24 mm of clearance extra to the rad.

Have a look at my pics to understand. My 280mm is touching the inner fan. Take that fan away and you get another 24-25mm.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01344_zpsa4dfb4f3.jpg.html


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, also keep in mind that my measurement pics were taken from the inside of the closed PCI bracket.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah, also keep in mind that my measurement pics were taken from the inside of the closed PCI bracket.


What does that matter? My video card length is EVGA's published length, not it's actual length with bracket included. If I can fit a 280mm card in and you add 25mm of room, you have 12".


----------



## kpoeticg

Ok, i was just stating that he might have an extra mm or 2 to play with cuz of the bracket.


----------



## Robilar

I hope he does. I had to wedge my card up against the fan. It literally pressed right against it. A couple of extra mm would have made a big difference.


----------



## kpoeticg

I don't have my GPU's yet, so i was just pointing out that the bracket was closed. From what you said, it sounds like it doesn't really matter. I wasn't sure


----------



## Fuzz88

Nope, if my measuring is right I'm short of space by 1.5mm - might as well be a mile. So the solution seems to be to front-mount the rad and one set of fans, then build an extension to the front of the case, or just front-mount the rad and internally mount the fans. Again, extremely helpful info, thanks Robilar.

The question then becomes one of performance and managing airflow. If the cooling set up for the rad is no good then the whole point of a liquid cooler is gone.

Ah, first world problems.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, u need to actively cool your rad. But one set of fans will cool it. Could always mod a cpl mm off the Vapor Cooler too.

Or get some slim fans like scythe slipstreams for instance. If you cut the honeycomb out of the front panel and leave the mesh, you might be able to get some 15mm thick fans in Push/Pull


----------



## Fuzz88

I could mod the Toxic, yeah, but it would invalidate the warrantee. Not sure I particularly want to do that, given the tendency of GPU's to suffer issues in overclocked systems - even when factory overclocked.


----------



## Robilar

The other option would be to put an NZXT Kraken on it + a cheap AIO 120mm water kit and use the rear fan mount for the rad.

The Kraken is $30 and you can get a Corsair H50 for around $40.


----------



## Fuzz88

That'd make sense, Robilar, but I already have the H100 and I've had great results with it, so I'd be wary of switching. I think I'd be better off with a Noctua air cooler than an H50, but again I'm not keen to leave the H100 because its allowed me to achieve very good overclocking at low temps.

It's a tricky one, as I really do love the look and practicality of the XB, so I'm keen to find a way of making my build work in it. The trouble is that the Toxic has also proven to be a superb piece of kit, even better than I expected it to be, so it and the H100 need to stay in the build for now (at least until I can justify investing in a 290 or 290x). My rig seems to give great bang for the buck at the minute, so I'm keen to find a way of making it work in an XB, if possible.


----------



## Fuzz88

Oh, another question. What 200mm fan would you guys recommend for the top panel? Can't say I've ever needed a 200mm and my usual go-to fans don't come in that size.


----------



## kpoeticg

U still don't need one. Get the windowed top instead. Especially with a single GPU.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzz88*
> 
> That'd make sense, Robilar, but I already have the H100 and I've had great results with it, so I'd be wary of switching. I think I'd be better off with a Noctua air cooler than an H50, but again I'm not keen to leave the H100 because its allowed me to achieve very good overclocking at low temps.
> 
> It's a tricky one, as I really do love the look and practicality of the XB, so I'm keen to find a way of making my build work in it. The trouble is that the Toxic has also proven to be a superb piece of kit, even better than I expected it to be, so it and the H100 need to stay in the build for now (at least until I can justify investing in a 290 or 290x). My rig seems to give great bang for the buck at the minute, so I'm keen to find a way of making it work in an XB, if possible.


Put the Kraken on your GPU, not your CPU









That way you can keep the H100 for your CPU and have more clearance as the Kraken does not hang off the end of the GPU.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

has any one ever changed the power button switch.. ??


----------



## SortOfGrim

into an anti-vandal switch? Or just the led?


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

the switch that sharp clunk noise it makes i feel like it will break one day... and the HDD activity LED has any one changed that ? I want to get a blue or green one!


----------



## Fuzz88

I'd considered liquid cooling for the GPU, but it's not something I've ever done and it would, again, invalidate the warrantee on the card. It's certainly something I was considering when I upgrade to the 290s though, so it might be worth trying on the 270 too.

I'll have to give it some thought.


----------



## TLSheff

The switches would be a little harder to mod the LEDs on as the bulb is contained, but a complete replacement wouldn't be that hard. Custom but not too hard. The HDD LED is just soldered in place, with the right tools and a steady hand it could be extracted and replaced with your choice of color bulb.


----------



## Cryo Sinder

Thats my baby, check the signature for details. ADD ME UP!


----------



## vaporizer

some updated pics of my XB as it sits today. i still have some cosmetic stuff to do and i'll post better pics when done. i swear that dust is from last night pnly. it's dusty in vegas.


----------



## Robilar

New video card in today. Number two arriving Saturday









http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/P1050592_zpseb56bf8f.jpg.html


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*


I swear I skipped past the first picture and was like, "Why does he have 4 speakers mounted to the top?"









Then it hit me.


----------



## kpoeticg

@vaporizer looks good. Tlsheff is right, is does look like speakers. Where's the res now? Is it behind it?


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> @vaporizer
> looks good. Tlsheff is right, is does look like speakers. Where's the res now? Is it behind it?


yep. res is still behind for now. thinking of getting this res and installing it in the vents above the pci slots. it would stick out the back about 3 inches, but it will be covered by the monsta on top.


----------



## kpoeticg

I thought about putting either somethin like a FrozenQ Flex-Tank or an AC Multiswitch up there, but a few people convinced me that it wouldn't be smart to block the mesh off with my setup =\

I love the idea of a res up there tho.









Sticking out the back a little bit doesn't necessarily mean it'll look bad. I still like the way your res looks now tho =P


----------



## Fuzz88

Well, a big thanks to people for their pictures and measurements.

I picked up my XB today and have managed to get everything to fit in beautifully, with a small amount of modding. I need to try out various airflow options, but I'm generally delighted with the case - the only exception being a warped motherboard tray. It's not an issue when the thumb screws are in place, but it means I can't lift the tray out with the mobo attached, due to the risk of stress to the board. I'll have to contact Cooler Master about that.

Great case though and lovely to work in, so I'm pleased to be an owner.

I'm considering repainting it in the Toxic colours, to match the graphics cards, so I was wondering if anyone could recommend good paints to use on the case.

Cheers.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzz88*
> 
> Well, a big thanks to people for their pictures and measurements.
> 
> I picked up my XB today and have managed to get everything to fit in beautifully, with a small amount of modding. I need to try out various airflow options, but I'm generally delighted with the case - the only exception being a warped motherboard tray. It's not an issue when the thumb screws are in place, but it means I can't life the tray out with the mobo attached, due to the risk of stress to the board. I'll have to contact Cooler Master about that.
> 
> Great case though and lovely to work in, so I'm pleased to be an owner.
> 
> I'm considering repainting it in the Toxic colours, to match the graphics cards, so I was wondering if anyone could recommend good paints to use on the case.
> 
> Cheers.


People might have better suggestions but coastairbrush.com have a pretty good selection of spray paints. I bought a custom mix of house of kolor spray paint for my old motorcycle and it turned out great, but the paint was a little pricey. You could even take your case to a powder coating shop and they could coat it for you.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzz88*
> 
> Well, a big thanks to people for their pictures and measurements.
> 
> I picked up my XB today and have managed to get everything to fit in beautifully, with a small amount of modding. I need to try out various airflow options, but I'm generally delighted with the case - the only exception being a warped motherboard tray. It's not an issue when the thumb screws are in place, but it means I can't life the tray out with the mobo attached, due to the risk of stress to the board. I'll have to contact Cooler Master about that.
> 
> Great case though and lovely to work in, so I'm pleased to be an owner.
> 
> I'm considering repainting it in the Toxic colours, to match the graphics cards, so I was wondering if anyone could recommend good paints to use on the case.
> 
> Cheers.


Wow its that warped it causes stress? Maybe mis-drilled atx screw holes?

I know mine didn't sit flat without a board on it, but the board straightened it out when screwed down


----------



## Tamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Wow its that warped it causes stress? Maybe mis-drilled atx screw holes?
> 
> I know mine didn't sit flat without a board on it, but the board straightened it out when screwed down


Mine was straight but I have heard of them being warped.


----------



## Jugurnot

My case seemed to be warped when i got it, probably due to poor assembly. The top panel would sit flush on one side, but the other end was about an eighth of an inch from closing. A little bit of man handling fixed it though haha


----------



## Fuzz88

Yeah, Jugurnot, it's a fairly bad warp. Laid on a flat surface, one corner stands about 1.5" proud of the surface and the board curves.

I'd not risk a mobo on it without it being fastened down. Also seems one of the stock fans has an issue, but I've replaced the stocks with Noctuas so it's less of an issue. Still, I'd like everything to be fit for purpose, so I've contacted Cooler Master.


----------



## kpoeticg

My mobo tray warps easily with no mobo screwed into it because it's made of thin-ish metal. I can pretty much twist it back and forth. No problems with a mobo screwed into it tho...

All mobos i've seen are pretty solid


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzz88*
> 
> Yeah, Jugurnot, it's a fairly bad warp. Laid on a flat surface, one corner stands about 1.5" proud of the surface and the board curves.
> 
> I'd not risk a mobo on it without it being fastened down. Also seems one of the stock fans has an issue, but I've replaced the stocks with Noctuas so it's less of an issue. Still, I'd like everything to be fit for purpose, so I've contacted Cooler Master.


Dang that sucks. I wouldnt let that twist my board either.


----------



## kpoeticg

Weird, guess it's hard for me to picture cuz my tray twists back and forth in my hands. I'm sure CM will RMA it since they sell the tray separately


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> 
> 
> The switches would be a little harder to mod the LEDs on as the bulb is contained, but a complete replacement wouldn't be that hard. Custom but not too hard. The HDD LED is just soldered in place, with the right tools and a steady hand it could be extracted and replaced with your choice of color bulb.


i got a bright blue one but i dont know how much power it will pull from the mother board its a 3v one


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

AS u guys mentioned the ''warped MOBO TRAY'' i got mine dented but with a gentle tap with a peice of wood it was back to normal...AND!! i was trying to fit my 120mm fan in the back i was shocked the fan gave lots of trouble to screw in i had to catch all 4 screws at once and slowly tighten... until its even .That was a bit weird tho...


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> 
> 
> The switches would be a little harder to mod the LEDs on as the bulb is contained, but a complete replacement wouldn't be that hard. Custom but not too hard. The HDD LED is just soldered in place, with the right tools and a steady hand it could be extracted and replaced with your choice of color bulb.
> 
> 
> 
> i got a bright blue one but i dont know how much power it will pull from the mother board its a 3v one
Click to expand...

Pretty much all 3-5mm led's run somewhere between 2-3v @~20mA. Different colors have slightly different forward voltages. Specs should be on the package. Worst case scenario is you'd add a resistor so the led doesn't burn out. But a 3V header, it'll make little difference

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> AS u guys mentioned the ''warped MOBO TRAY'' i got mine dented but with a gentle tap with a peice of wood it was back to normal...AND!! i was trying to fit my 120mm fan in the back i was shocked the fan gave lots of trouble to screw in i had to catch all 4 screws at once and slowly tighten... until its even .That was a bit weird tho...


Weird, The IO guard on the chassis makes me kinda snap fans/rads into place before i screw em in. No probs after that tho


----------



## Fuzz88

I've had no issue mounting fans, but every case is always slightly different somewhere or other - and it'll also depend on the type of fans you use.

I actually mounted one of the two stock fans as an exhaust after I set up my radiator, but I've had to remove it because it sounds like a hairdryer. It's not faulty like the other one, just amazingly loud (even set to lower rpm). Moves a hell of a lot of air though, so I suppose that's the trade-off with stock fans.

It'll be interesting to see if I get any of kray-Slick's issues when I add more fans to the rig so I can play around with the airflow.


----------



## kpoeticg

Well the Jetflo's are PWM fans. They're supposedly real loud at high rpm's, but if you use PWM to lower the speed instead of undervolting, it might sound better

Edit: that statement was based on the assumption you have the EVO with the Jetflo's. If you just have the regular XB with the black cm fans, those kinda suck. I wouldn't use em.


----------



## Tamber

Im currently using the SickleFlows through a nzxt sentry, are the jetflows much better?


----------



## kpoeticg

The JetFlo's are definitely supposed to be an upgrade from the Sickleflows (R4's)

The JetFlo's are CM's newer model


----------



## Tamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> The JetFlo's are definitely supposed to be an upgrade from the Sickleflows (R4's)
> The JetFlo's are CM's newer model


I know they are CM's newer ones but "definitely supposed to be" doesn't really answer whether they are better or not.


----------



## kpoeticg

Indeed. Can't give you a black & white answer without owning both myself or seeing direct comparison tests (martin/stren/bundy).

But supposedly they're much better in every category. The only test I've seen was I think by Ronsanaut and they did very well tested next to F12's, SP120's, & GT's (i think those were the other fans)

But i remember he used CPU core instead of water temp, and i think he judged noise level by ear. I don't know of any other direct testing with them, only reviews. So can only give generalized answers

Sickleflows were never known to be especially good fans tho. And I've only heard good things about JetFlo's so far....


----------



## Tamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Indeed. Can't give you a black & white answer without owning both myself or seeing direct comparison tests (martin/stren/bundy).
> But supposedly they're much better in every category. The only test I've seen was I think by Ronsanaut and they did very well tested next to F12's, SP120's, & GT's (i think those were the other fans)
> But i remember he used CPU core instead of water temp, and i think he judged noise level by ear. I don't know of any other direct testing with them, only reviews. So can only give generalized answers
> 
> Sickleflows were never known to be especially good fans tho. And I've only heard good things about JetFlo's so far....


Thanks for the info








Mad at myself for buying these R4's thinking they were decent.


----------



## Fuzz88

All fans are a balance between performance and noise. The corsair fans that came with the H100 shifted lots of air, but they were so loud on full I could literally hear them from another room. The Cooler Master one from my XB (the black ones, it's not an EVO) is, if anything, worse. With lower revs they were still considerably louder than the Noctuas were at max.

Usually I'm all for performance above everything else, but if you can't have a conversation next to your PC without shouting it's probably a bit much.

I've used the JetFlos in a build I did for someone else and they were good for what was needed. That is they gave the airflow required and he wasn't bothered about the noise levels, but they were louder than you'd want from a PC that was sat right next to you if you were using it for hours (on lower RPM they're fine though). One thing they are great for is going in a noise-dampened case, because one of those on full draw will bring in plenty of air even with the limited airflow, and the extra noise will be negated.

In an XB (or any HAF) though, I'm not sure - like I said, it depends where you put your priorities between performance and noise....and price, now I think about it.


----------



## ahmedmo1

A close call with a glass of water and the mesh top for this case.

...Just purchased the windowed top.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> A close call with a glass of water and the mesh top for this case.
> 
> ...Just purchased the windowed top.


Please don't tell me it was placed on top of the case...


----------



## Jugurnot

Just put in some blue/purple led's

Thanks to kray for the clever routing of cat5 wire (which I used as well







)


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzz88*
> 
> All fans are a balance between performance and noise. The corsair fans that came with the H100 shifted lots of air, but they were so loud on full I could literally hear them from another room. The Cooler Master one from my XB (the black ones, it's not an EVO) is, if anything, worse. With lower revs they were still considerably louder than the Noctuas were at max.
> 
> Usually I'm all for performance above everything else, but if you can't have a conversation next to your PC without shouting it's probably a bit much.
> 
> I've used the JetFlos in a build I did for someone else and they were good for what was needed. That is they gave the airflow required and he wasn't bothered about the noise levels, but they were louder than you'd want from a PC that was sat right next to you if you were using it for hours (on lower RPM they're fine though). One thing they are great for is going in a noise-dampened case, because one of those on full draw will bring in plenty of air even with the limited airflow, and the extra noise will be negated.
> 
> In an XB (or any HAF) though, I'm not sure - like I said, it depends where you put your priorities between performance and noise....and price, now I think about it.


Yeah, if he wasn't controlling em with PWM, I'd imagine they'd be louder at low speeds than they need to be. JetFlo's are known to be loud at their max (2200RPM) but they're moving a ton of air at that point.

I usually recommend for people to go with either GT's or eLoops on rads


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

finally stuck my stickers last night im soo happy that my plexi fitted flush with the top! I'm feelign hard to peel off the plastic :/ i want to preserve its beauty lol.. GOOD JOB!




it fits flush!!


----------



## kpoeticg

Looks great Kray!!


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

THANKS MAN!!


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Looks great Kray!!


HEY kpoeticg umm when u peel off the paper fromt he plexi is the glass suppose to be sticky ?? how do i get rid of that ?


----------



## kpoeticg

I've never come across plexi that stays sticky after the papers removed. Maybe a buffer would get it off. And some polishing compound.

Or even soap and water. Use lots of water if you clean it so no scratches


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

LOL I recorded me peeling off the paper that moment was so awesome lol THE FROSTED STICKIES look so cool! ILL try some warm soap n water and a cotton t shirt


----------



## Majentrix

How have you done your 24/6/8 pin cables? Through that small hole under the 140.2 fan mounts, or through the side?

Pic is what I've done.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> How have you done your 24/6/8 pin cables? Through that small hole under the 140.2 fan mounts, or through the side?
> 
> Pic is what I've done.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think you're asking that as a general question, so I'll show you what I've done.



Basically, yes, I have my 24 pin and both 8 pins, along with my SATA cables coming in through the little hole at the front of the case. Then again, my front rad is only 140x140, so I'm not sure if it would work with a 280 rad.


----------



## TLSheff

I ran mine a similar way to CptAsian. ^^^ Main power and GPU cables through the middle. My 8 pin CPU off the side due to placement on mobo. My SATAs are flat and I was able to slide them up under the tray and then 180 into the connectors so they don't look all crooked, OCD issues.

But yes, general consensus is that the gap between the 5 1/4 bays and X-bays are for cable management.


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*


Beautiful..


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> HEY kpoeticg umm when u peel off the paper fromt he plexi is the glass suppose to be sticky ?? how do i get rid of that ?


Goobegone works really well too with a soft cloth.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> Beautiful..


Haha, thanks.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> How have you done your 24/6/8 pin cables? Through that small hole under the 140.2 fan mounts, or through the side?
> 
> Pic is what I've done.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have mine like this


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Please don't tell me it was placed on top of the case...


No, it was on the other side of the computer desk when I spilled it.


----------



## Majentrix

The XB truly is the perfect LAN case, the flat top is perfect for empty drink bottles and cans I end up with over the course of the party.


----------



## Amph

hy guys, can someone tell me if you can put the third vga in the last slot pcie x16, of a MB like the fatality z78 killer?

thank you


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> hy guys, can someone tell me if you can put the third vga in the last slot pcie x16, of a MB like the fatality z78 killer?
> 
> thank you


Can I ask why anyone would ever want to run a tri-card rig? Performance doesn't scale well past 2 cards and they'll run at x8/x4/x4.

Also, some boards may only allow you to use the 3rd pcie slot if other ports are disabled. As far as I can tell, a bad idea across the board.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Can I ask why anyone would ever want to run a tri-card rig? Performance doesn't scale well past 2 cards and they'll run at x8/x4/x4 in the MoBo you indicated.
> 
> Also, some boards may only allow you to use the 3rd pcie slot if other ports are disabled. As far as I can tell, a bad idea across the board.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

guys this came to mine today i had a laugh abt it 
... after doing a good few hrs on wiring my xb.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> hy guys, can someone tell me if you can put the third vga in the last slot pcie x16, of a MB like the fatality z78 killer?
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask why anyone would ever want to run a tri-card rig? Performance doesn't scale well past 2 cards and they'll run at x8/x4/x4.
> 
> Also, some boards may only allow you to use the 3rd pcie slot if other ports are disabled. As far as I can tell, a bad idea across the board.
Click to expand...

People have their own reasons for wanting to run their rigs how they want. I'm gonna end up using 3 GPU's in my rig too. IF you have an LGA2011 board then you have 40 lanes instead of 16.

If you wanna use the 4th slot on the mobo then you're gonna have to do some modding. It's definitely possible though. If you're gonna be watercooling the cards it would be easier cuz you'll only have to dremel a hole for the extra dvi/hdmi port. But something you could do is remove the rivets holding the current pci slots in place, widen the hole, and then rivet 2 of THESE in its place



Pretty much everything on the back panel of the XB is held in place by rivets, including the IO Guard, mobo support rails, & PCI Slots


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

HEY so my transfer is finally completed i guess here is how the panel looks.. Reping OCN.NET


----------



## kpoeticg

That looks phenomenal









Are those stickers or engravings?


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Goobegone works really well too with a soft cloth.


I 2nd that, goobegone and a microfiber cloth if u wanna be really carefull.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> That looks phenomenal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those stickers or engravings?


FROSTED stickies lol . Thanks so what u think the led lighting came out nicely ehh








HERE is what i plan to do with the panel !! WHAT COLOR WILL LOOK GOOD ??


----------



## kpoeticg

WOW!!!

I truly can't believe how great those stickers look. I say blue just because it seems to match your hardware best. I always think it's best to match everything. Or white always looks good too.

Great progress


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> WOW!!!
> I truly can't believe how great those stickers look. I say blue just because it seems to match your hardware best. I always think it's best to match everything. Or white always looks good too.
> Great progress


THANKS... i did my HYPER 212 CF wrap a little different i think im the first person that ever did it that way and not completely blacked out the top .i have to get more wire to light up the stickers by them selves .. im gunna drop a FROSTED OCN FLAME LOGO in the middle to represent!!


----------



## winterwarrior

just make sure you get the "slick" part lit up good enough, when i first looked at the red one where the whole thing isn't lit up evenly I thought it said KRAY-SUCK!







Then I looked a little closer and looked at your name and was like
















Looks awesome btw love those stickies!


----------



## linkin93

Will this case fit a H80i with a 120mm fan on either side?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> Will this case fit a H80i with a 120mm fan on either side?


yes


----------



## Shingyboy

I have to ask is there anyway to control the speed of the case fans?


----------



## Fuzz88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shingyboy*
> 
> I have to ask is there anyway to control the speed of the case fans?


Yes. If you've hooked the fans up to the motherboard, rather than the PSU, then you can download fan control software. Just google it and make sure it's compatible with your motherboard. There are other ways to do it, but that's the easiest and it's free (no need for cables to adjust the power).

*edit* If you know what you're doing in the bios, you can just use that, but if you're not comfortable in the bios then don't touch it.


----------



## Shingyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzz88*
> 
> Yes. If you've hooked the fans up to the motherboard, rather than the PSU, then you can download fan control software. Just google it and make sure it's compatible with your motherboard. There are other ways to do it, but that's the easiest and it's free (no need for cables to adjust the power).
> 
> *edit* If you know what you're doing in the bios, you can just use that, but if you're not comfortable in the bios then don't touch it.


Thanks mate I will have a look but I am having a bit of difficulty, I have a ASRock B75 Pro3-M, and I found something that said chasis fan _1 I believe but it had 4 pins on it but the CM HAF XB fans only have 3 pins so what do I do in that case? plus there is only one so I guess I have to look around a bit.

Could I plug them into the CPU Fan headers instead....?


----------



## Fuzz88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shingyboy*
> 
> Thanks mate I will have a look but I am having a bit of difficulty, I have a ASRock B75 Pro3-M, and I found something that said chasis fan _1 I believe but it had 4 pins on it but the CM HAF XB fans only have 3 pins so what do I do in that case? plus there is only one so I guess I have to look around a bit.
> 
> Could I plug them into the CPU Fan headers instead....?


You can plug a 3-pin into a 4-pin slot, but then you won't have fan speed control. The 4th pin is for fan speed, so you can't alter the speed if it's a 3-pin fan - well, not without messing about with voltages via the bios settings. Just make sure you thread the little plastic notch properly and you're good to go.

So the same applies as before, if you are okay with the bios then go ahead and alter the fan speed with voltage. If not, then you'll have to run at stock speeds and then replace them with better fans at a later date.

Do not use the CPU fan header, that's for your CPU cooler fan which must remain plugged in at all times or you'll set the CPU on fire.


----------



## Fuzz88

So, question time again guys.

Do any of you have any experience with Mushkin RAM? If so, how'd it work out?


----------



## Shingyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzz88*
> 
> You can plug a 3-pin into a 4-pin slot, but then you won't have fan speed control. The 4th pin is for fan speed, so you can't alter the speed if it's a 3-pin fan - well, not without messing about with voltages via the bios settings. Just make sure you thread the little plastic notch properly and you're good to go.
> 
> So the same applies as before, if you are okay with the bios then go ahead and alter the fan speed with voltage. If not, then you'll have to run at stock speeds and then replace them with better fans at a later date.
> 
> Do not use the CPU fan header, that's for your CPU cooler fan which must remain plugged in at all times or you'll set the CPU on fire.


Oh yes of course I am not going to unplug the CPU HSF but I mean at the top of the motherboard where the CPU is there are 3 headers and I think 2 say CPU FAN and one says something like PWR FAN or something like that.

I can't find any other headers with chasis fan on them so I was thinking of perhaps using only one of the CPU fan headers, is that possible? Also could I plug in the CPU HSF into the SYS PWR FAN thingy to the top left of my motherboard?


----------



## Lareson

Did my annual water cooling refurb the past couple days, finishing it up today. Moved my res to where I've been wanting it since I built it, but couldn't because I didn't have the right fittings. Replaced the Koolance UV red (more like pink..) coolant with Mayhems deep red and distilled water. Was just a quick picture, but will hopefully do a full body shot of it eventually. Still love this case!

For comparison for how I had it set up before.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

WOW wish i had water cooling but a custom loop will cost me some where around 2500-3000 GJ by the way


----------



## Fuzz88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shingyboy*
> 
> Oh yes of course I am not going to unplug the CPU HSF but I mean at the top of the motherboard where the CPU is there are 3 headers and I think 2 say CPU FAN and one says something like PWR FAN or something like that.
> 
> I can't find any other headers with chasis fan on them so I was thinking of perhaps using only one of the CPU fan headers, is that possible? Also could I plug in the CPU HSF into the SYS PWR FAN thingy to the top left of my motherboard?


Anything that is simply a system fan is fine. The one that says "SYS PWR" is for those rare PSUs that have controllable fan speed and shouldn't be used for a system fan.

The ASRock B75 Pro3-M you have has two CPU Fan slots at the top of the board, I think, because it's designed to allow for dual-fan coolers like the Noctuas - a good feature on such an inexpensive mobo, to be honest. Your mobo only has one chassis fan connection, which is rare, so you may need to buy a fan splitter for a couple of dollars - which is much better than plugging a fan into the wrong plug.


----------



## mrchampipi

Hey there, Club

Thnx for beeing here, dicovered overclock.net thanks to the HAF-XB and to you guys. I'm a noob with a couple of simple questions:
I'm on the verge to upgrade my rig, and felt in love with the cooler master Haf-xb.
I'm looking for directions regarding water cooling: since I'm a lazy noob, I've decided to start with some kingston hydro series material...but what to choose?

Here's my (humble) upgrade:
I'll be on a MSI Z87-G45 mobo, with an intel Core i5 4670K.
Will be recycling my curent gpu: *msi 7870 twin frozr*, and the baby is long: *270mm*. So reading this tread, I understand push-pull on something like a Corsair H100i will be kind of impossible (correct me if wrong_modding is not an option as for now_).

So what's the best option for me?
regular (single set of fans on radiator) H100i on the front, and exaust on the back of the case?
Or just get some good front fans, and a H-80i push-pull on the back exaust?

I don't overclock (yes, I know...) and *silence do matter*.

Thanks in advance for any input, Club.

PS: do the official mesurments of the case include the front panel?


----------



## kpoeticg

You'll definitely have room for push/pull without modding. There's about 13 1/8" from PCI Brackets -> rad/fan mount. Then the front panel has an additional 25-30mm for mounting a fan

So your push fans will be inside the front panel. Then h100i inside the chassis with pull fans.


----------



## Toan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrchampipi*
> 
> Hey there, Club
> 
> Thnx for beeing here, dicovered overclock.net thanks to the HAF-XB and to you guys. I'm a noob with a couple of simple questions:
> I'm on the verge to upgrade my rig, and felt in love with the cooler master Haf-xb.
> I'm looking for directions regarding water cooling: since I'm a lazy noob, I've decided to start with some kingston hydro series material...but what to choose?
> 
> Here's my (humble) upgrade:
> I'll be on a MSI Z87-G45 mobo, with an intel Core i5 4670K.
> Will be recycling my curent gpu: *msi 7870 twin frozr*, and the baby is long: *270mm*. So reading this tread, I understand push-pull on something like a Corsair H100i will be kind of impossible (correct me if wrong_modding is not an option as for now_).
> 
> So what's the best option for me?
> regular (single set of fans on radiator) H100i on the front, and exaust on the back of the case?
> Or just get some good front fans, and a H-80i push-pull on the back exaust?
> 
> I don't overclock (yes, I know...) and *silence do matter*.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any input, Club.
> 
> PS: do the official mesurments of the case include the front panel?


You should be able to do push/pull with that card. its only about 10.5'' long. I run a 5970 which is 13'' long, granted I can only do push with my H100i, taking 2 1/2'' off mine to equal yours would allow me to do push/pull. Most fans are only about 1'' thick anyways.

My card literally meets the cases maximum specs for GPU size by 4mm (CM says it fits 334mm cards, assuming that they only have the stock front grill fans installed). I think they mean 334mm max because they mount the fans on the inside of the case rather than the space that is directly behind the grill.

But for push/pull with an H100i, I think you are good to go. I will post a pic of my case with my 5970 and my H100i.


----------



## Toan

It was literally so difficult to mount the GPU once the H100i was installed without damaging any of the fins on the radiator. But as you can see my 5970 is a mere millimeters away from touching the fins.

Hope this helps you out a bit!! Also welcome to OCN and the HAF XB club!!!


----------



## mrchampipi

You guys are amazing! Thanks so much for such quick answers








It's set then, will place my order for a haf-xb, h100i and the rest in the next couple of days. Will be sure to post some pictures when the job is done.


----------



## kpoeticg

Awesome. Welcome to OCN and hopefully the XB Club in the next few days


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toan*
> 
> It was literally so difficult to mount the GPU once the H100i was installed without damaging any of the fins on the radiator. But as you can see my 5970 is a mere millimeters away from touching the fins.
> 
> Hope this helps you out a bit!! Also welcome to OCN and the HAF XB club!!!


Dang that is a long card! I can fit rad + fan inside the case. You can only fit the rad?

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/P1050594_zps5d1abd72.jpg.html


----------



## 00Smurf

Count me in, I moved my main mining rig to a carbide 540 to fit 3 290x's. I love my xb evo and couldn't stand not having it put to work, so i built another mining rig out of it with dual 290's.


----------



## Toan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Dang that is a long card! I can fit rad + fan inside the case. You can only fit the rad?
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/P1050594_zps5d1abd72.jpg.html


Yea I can only fit the rad on the inside with no pull fans. GPU literally is like 2mm way from the fins.


----------



## Shingyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzz88*
> 
> Anything that is simply a system fan is fine. The one that says "SYS PWR" is for those rare PSUs that have controllable fan speed and shouldn't be used for a system fan.
> 
> The ASRock B75 Pro3-M you have has two CPU Fan slots at the top of the board, I think, because it's designed to allow for dual-fan coolers like the Noctuas - a good feature on such an inexpensive mobo, to be honest. Your mobo only has one chassis fan connection, which is rare, so you may need to buy a fan splitter for a couple of dollars - which is much better than plugging a fan into the wrong plug.


Oh I see, thanks for all your help so far! Just to make sure I do not get the wrong one is this fan splitter okay?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Akasa-AK-CBFA04-15-Splitter-Cable-Fans/dp/B005FWXWPS/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1388989720&sr=1-1&keywords=fan+splitter

It looks like 4 pin into 2 x 4 pin, I am guessing I should try and find a 3 pin into 2 x 3 pin?


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shingyboy*
> 
> Oh I see, thanks for all your help so far! Just to make sure I do not get the wrong one is this fan splitter okay?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Akasa-AK-CBFA04-15-Splitter-Cable-Fans/dp/B005FWXWPS/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1388989720&sr=1-1&keywords=fan+splitter
> 
> It looks like 4 pin into 2 x 4 pin, I am guessing I should try and find a 3 pin into 2 x 3 pin?


If you're not OCing, what use is the h100i? Save yourself the $ and get yourself a cheaper closed loop water cooler or a decent aftermarket air cooler.


----------



## Shingyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> If you're not OCing, what use is the h100i? Save yourself the $ and get yourself a cheaper closed loop water cooler or a decent aftermarket air cooler.


Sorry I am confused I am not getting the h100i I am trying to get a fan cable splitter for my two chasis fans?


----------



## kpoeticg

There's a big difference between 4Pin splitters and 3Pin splitters. 4Pin splitters are meant for PWM, they split into a fan connector with rpm & pwm pin & a molex connector for power from PSU. A 3Pin splitter is wired differently since there's no PWM wire. You're better off just going with a power distribution pcb like a ModMyToys or Phobya one. Not many fan controllers can run 15 3Pin fans off one header so you'll want something that gets its power from a molex. Won't be able to control speeds tho


----------



## TLSheff

If you aren't using the 2nd 5.25 bay and want a solid fan controller, I would look at something like this. All you need is molex power plugged into it and you can control them individually.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811997046

Its kind of pricy at $60.00 but its a very solid controller for basically any fan you want to put on it.

Or... if you want something else, there is a variety, but these kinds of controllers make it easy if you want to adjust on the fly without software.
http://www.newegg.com/Controller-Panels/SubCategory/ID-11?Tpk=fan%20controller

Personally I use this and just let the fans run and max speed, but I don't care about the noise, more the coolness of the case.


----------



## SortOfGrim

better get something like this: Swiftech 8-way PWM splitter, only $9,95


----------



## kpoeticg

For anybody else planning on switching to the Corsair 540 but haven't yet. CM's next HAF case



http://www.overclock.net/t/1456982/cm-community-sneak-peek-new-upcoming-haf-case


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> For anybody else planning on switching to the Corsair 540 but haven't yet. CM's next HAF case
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1456982/cm-community-sneak-peek-new-upcoming-haf-case


Yuk


----------



## kpoeticg

LOL, i actually like it. Seems like a nice mix between the 540 & HAF XB. The mobo compartment looks pretty identical to the HAF XB just a little bigger, i like the window too =P

A matter of personal taste i guess


----------



## wthenshaw

The jutting window is terrible and the front panel is ugly.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah i'm not a huge fan of the front panel either but that's actually a plus for me. I like the design of the XB front panel too much to modify it more than i already have and it's becoming a real b**** to work around. Every idea i come up with ends up getting scratched because i'd have to modify the front panel more =\

I like the turn-table window though. I wanna put one on top of my XB now


----------



## aludka

It looks like something I might find at IKEA. (and by that I mean cheap plastic junk)


----------



## kpoeticg

LOLLL, to me it looks like a HAF XB that's been modified so the 2 front bays are only single bays instead of dbl and the rest of the space is for the mobo area. Maybe it's cuz i actually considered doing that to my XB myself =P

I notice that the 120 rear mount can fit a 140 now and the mesh above the PCI slots can fit full sized res now. It looks exactly like a modded XB through my perspective

Flip it on its side and turn that front panel into a 360 mount

Maybe it's just cuz my reservoir is one of the last things i'm trying to figure out with my build, and that raised top and bigger mesh above the pci slots look mighty purttty to me right about now.....

I'd love to stick a FrozenQ Tri-Spiral right there.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Yuk


lol agreed


----------



## Chemx

Eww.

To me, it looks like a bit wider mini-tower now, not a cube case like HAF XB. With a transparent side panel and not very appealing front panel.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

if i turn my xb vertical it will still look better than that lol... and what is it with cooler master and BUMPS ''Raised panels'' ?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> For anybody else planning on switching to the Corsair 540 but haven't yet. CM's next HAF case










what were they thinking? The offset window, the front panel (dust filter), the vertical 5.25" bays. Whoever designed this was probably drunk.
I really like dual wide cases but this is a monstrosity, let's hope they listen to us and change it a bit.
More pix:


----------



## kpoeticg

I guess it's because i don't see that as a vertical case. I think it's great. But if i had it, it would be a horizontal mobo case

But i'm starting to feel like the oddman out. So no more comments about the 540 XB from me at least til i sleep


----------



## Majentrix

That case is hideous, they should've just turned the XB on its side and called it a day.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

THAT case came in like a WRECKING BOX! ..........IT suuuuu uh uh uh uucckkss


----------



## GaMbi2004




----------



## Geezerman

I'd like a Corsair 540 that sits horizontal


----------



## vaporizer

It would be nice to see them do a reverse atx model so if I did turn it on its side to have the MB tray flat. that way I could put the case on it's side and have my gpu face outward. I will keep my XB for now and skip CM's new cases.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I guess it's because i don't see that as a vertical case. I think it's great. *But if i had it, it would be a horizontal mobo case*
> 
> But i'm starting to feel like the oddman out. So no more comments about the 540 XB from me at least til i sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> I'd like a Corsair 540 that sits horizontal
Click to expand...

Problem would be the psu, imo, unless you add some feet of course

Now it reminds me of an old record player


----------



## TLSheff

Someone will do ^^^ and paint it brown and go all steampunk'd on it and it will look badass. Just wait.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Problem would be the psu, imo, unless you add some feet of course
> 
> Now it reminds me of an old record player


I actually like it when it is horizontal like this, except for the large window. If they had a small, MicroATX sized version that could compete with the Bitfenix Prodigy/Phenom or SIlverstone FT-03, I would be sold.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> I'd like a Corsair 540 that sits horizontal


Me too. It's been done but the bottom is ugly. Adding feet is easy.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> I'd like a Corsair 540 that sits horizontal


I second ( or third? ) this, I like the look of the 540 but the horizontal mobo is one of the reasons why I LOVE the XB.


----------



## wthenshaw

What I hate the most is how nothing lines up. The windows juts and doesn't even reach the top of the case. Nothing seems to be in line with water other.

Seeing what CM have for us in the future makes me want a 540.


----------



## Tetsuo

My Evo came in yesterday. I will post pictures later in the week. Good thread.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Problem would be the psu, imo, unless you add some feet of course
> 
> Now it reminds me of an old record player


LOL


----------



## Lareson

Think I like this one better: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119299



New CM Elite 110, probably the smallest case CM has ever made! Takes up less than a square foot of space!


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> Think I like this one better: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119299
> 
> 
> 
> New CM Elite 110, probably the smallest case CM has ever made! Takes up less than a square foot of space!


wow 1 SQFT AWESOME case for a car pc then


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

i think people at cooler master are playing minecraft lol


----------



## Ariolander

In terms of cube cases the 540 was never an option for me.

The best part about the XB is its semi-mobile form factor and horizontal motherboard alignment.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ariolander*
> 
> In terms of cube cases the 540 was never an option for me.
> 
> The best part about the XB is its semi-mobile form factor and horizontal motherboard alignment.


YIP thats what made me fall in love with it ...


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ariolander*
> 
> In terms of cube cases the 540 was never an option for me.
> 
> The best part about the XB is its semi-mobile form factor and horizontal motherboard alignment.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> YIP thats what made me fall in love with it ...


And me. So it's probably like that for a lot of people.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> And me. So it's probably like that for a lot of people.


No gpu droop ftw


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> No gpu droop ftw


No dust pile up on the gpu back plate/pcb

Well no dust at all for me but.


----------



## Geezerman

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-Glass-Top-Printer-Stand-Black/25174451

This printer stand from Walmart looks OK with my modern glass and steel desk. The actual glass top measures 17.5 X 15. I'm thinking the feet of the XB should fit on the glass area , but I don't want the feet to slide off. Could someone look at their XB and see if the feet would fit on this glass panel?...Thanks


----------



## GaMbi2004

haf xb is 17.4(W) x 16.7 inch(D) and should fit perfectly. The oriantation of the feet even allows it to stand over the glass edge without slipping, but I doubt they will stick out at all.


----------



## Wirerat

That case looks sweet!!

Sorry for the repeat question as im certain it is answered but this thread is huge.

Someone told me I could fit a h110 into push pull in this case? Is that possible without major mods?

I can just get a different case if it going to take hours of work to fit.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kpoeticg

The short answer's yes. But it also depends on your GPU sizes.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> The short answer's yes. But it also depends on your GPU sizes.


I have Msi twin frozr cards in sli. I mean they are medium length as gpus go.

Im not home to measure but they are shorter than any of the 3 fan cooler cards.

Think they can fit? You know a specific card that wont work?


----------



## kpoeticg

Sound like they will. You have about 333mm from PCI Brackets to rad mount.

The h110 is 29mm. Fans are 25mm. 29 + 25 = 54mm. 333 - 54 = 279mm for GPU's ~11"


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

it will work just plan out ur wire management first!


----------



## Tetsuo

I went out of my way to buy the lan gear blackheart 100. Needless to say my nerves have been calmed with the XB EVO.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> That case looks sweet!!
> 
> Sorry for the repeat question as im certain it is answered but this thread is huge.
> 
> Someone told me I could fit a h110 into push pull in this case? Is that possible without major mods?
> 
> I can just get a different case if it going to take hours of work to fit.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Here is push pull with an H220 with a 280mm card installed.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/P1050592_zpseb56bf8f.jpg.html


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Here is push pull with an H220 with a 280mm card installed.
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/P1050592_zpseb56bf8f.jpg.html


nice! That gives me a good idea of how it will work. That gpu is very close to the same size as my msi power editions.

Thanks!


----------



## joostflux

Not sure if any of you guys would be interested in this but I'm starting a new mod and I've chosen the HAF-XB as my case. I've already done a little modding.










Not to worry though. All of the pictures in the log after this will be taken with my DSLR


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> Not sure if any of you guys would be interested in this but I'm starting a new mod and I've chosen the HAF-XB as my case. I've already done a little modding.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry though. All of the pictures in the log after this will be taken with my DSLR


Sweet. Do you have a build log set up (yet)? I hope I didn't just miss it...


----------



## joskke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Pffft.... those pontiacs got nothing on the original grand master of them all.


----------



## Geezerman

you kids. Those series of trans am were ugly. Nothing like these:

https://www.google.com/search?q=1970+trans+am&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=ZQLOUoqBOKTR2QWWyYHwCQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1194&bih=557


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

guys i wanna carbon fiber wrap my XB how to i get around the curves ?? I allways end up with a kink of crease .. :/


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Sweet. Do you have a build log set up (yet)? I hope I didn't just miss it...


Nope, no build log on OCN just yet. I'm gonna finish the filing and fitting of the window this coming weekend (hopefully) and then start up the build/mod log


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

HEY guys im wondering the front fans off the XB can i use one on my HYPER 212+ heatsink ??


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> HEY guys im wondering the front fans off the XB can i use one on my HYPER 212+ heatsink ??


As long as they are the same size and you have a way to mount them I see no reason why they wouldn't.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> Nope, no build log on OCN just yet. I'm gonna finish the filing and fitting of the window this coming weekend (hopefully) and then start up the build/mod log


Schweet. Just be sure to do the usual post here with a link.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> HEY guys im wondering the front fans off the XB can i use one on my HYPER 212+ heatsink ??


Yeah, just as long it's not the XB Evo because the Jetflo fans with their curved frame won't fit on the 212 mounting brackets.


----------



## Geezerman

Hey, could someone measure the thickness of the front panel of the XB? I want to make sure the feet will all fit on top of my 17.5 X 15 glass panel. The specs show the HB as 16.7 deep, and my glass is 15" deep. I might be pushing it.
Thankse


----------



## CptAsian

The front panel sticks out from the edge of the front feet of the case by about an inch and a half. It's about 14 inches from the front edge of the front feet to the back edge of the back feet. That only adds up to 15.5 inches, and the extra inch or so (making the 16.7) is the PSU bracket extension thingy. Hope that helps.


----------



## Geezerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> The front panel sticks out from the edge of the front feet of the case by about an inch and a half. It's about 14 inches from the front edge of the front feet to the back edge of the back feet. That only adds up to 15.5 inches, and the extra inch or so (making the 16.7) is the PSU bracket extension thingy. Hope that helps.


yes, perfect. The 14 inch measurement tells me the feet will fit on the glass panel. Thanksl


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> Not sure if any of you guys would be interested in this but I'm starting a new mod and I've chosen the HAF-XB as my case. I've already done a little modding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry though. All of the pictures in the log after this will be taken with my DSLR


Hey nice cut out!

Im not sure if you are already aware of this or not, but in case you dont... I see you have cut off more than just the raised section of the top panel. With that done, you aren't left with much room to mount the window AND be able to put the panel back on. The reason being is that the panel has to slide back a considerable distance, and the edge of the window will hit the back of the case before the panel is free to lift away.

What I did to correct this issue was to cut down the 3 clips on each side of the panel that hold it down. That way you only need the slide the panel a short distance before it releases.


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Hey nice cut out!
> 
> Im not sure if you are already aware of this or not, but in case you dont... I see you have cut off more than just the raised section of the top panel. With that done, you aren't left with much room to mount the window AND be able to put the panel back on. The reason being is that the panel has to slide back a considerable distance, and the edge of the window will hit the back of the case before the panel is free to lift away.
> 
> What I did to correct this issue was to cut down the 3 clips on each side of the panel that hold it down. That way you only need the slide the panel a short distance before it releases.


Thanks!

Yup, I am very well aware of this and have figured out a way to get it to fit. I didn't really touch the clips (unless I'm reading your reply wrong) and instead I cut out the side rails. Never even thought about the clips. What exactly did you do to them to make it fit?

Here are a few pics of what I did. Once again, sorry for the horrible camera phone shots.










That of course has been filed down (hahaha) But you can see what I mean by the rails yeah?

This was before the big cut on the top but it just proved that it would fit. Here you see that I just taped down my piece of acrylic.










And then here it is all fit into place







(Pre-window cutting) but it does show that it fits no problem.










If I'm clogging up the thread just let me know and I'll stop.

EDIT:

Here is an old sketchup I did as a rough idea for the mod. Colors have changed since then as well


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Yup, I am very well aware of this and have figured out a way to get it to fit. I didn't really touch the clips (unless I'm reading your reply wrong) and instead I cut out the side rails. Never even thought about the clips. What exactly did you do to them to make it fit?
> 
> Here are a few pics of what I did. Once again, sorry for the horrible camera phone shots.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That of course has been filed down (hahaha) But you can see what I mean by the rails yeah?
> 
> This was before the big cut on the top but it just proved that it would fit. Here you see that I just taped down my piece of acrylic.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then here it is all fit into place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pre-window cutting) but it does show that it fits no problem.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm clogging up the thread just let me know and I'll stop.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Here is an old sketchup I did as a rough idea for the mod. Colors have changed since then as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


These are the clips, 3 on each side of the panel:


After I put it in the c-strip that goes around the edge of my cut out, and mounted the window using a strong 2 sided adhesive strip, the edge of the window interefed with how the panel slides in and out. You will notice that the top rear of the case, where the thumb screws go, is almost flush with the top panel.

What I did was trim the clips down, so I only had to slide the panel 1/2 inch or so to take it off. That gave me just enough room before the edge of the acrylic hit that back part of the case.


----------



## Jugurnot

You may not have this issue, depending on how thick the acrylic is, and how you mount it. I used 1/8 inch thick acrylic.


----------



## Jugurnot

Here are some more pictures. Im not very good at describing things haha

Unless your acrylic is razor thin, I dont see any room for it to pass over the back rail of the case.



You can see the gap between the edge of the acrylic and the top edge of the rear of the case. That is how far the panel can slide back to pull off.


Here you can see it is as far back as it will go. Normally that isnt enough to lift the panel off.

Top view



There is 1-3/16" from the rear lip to the edge of the acrylic.

All I did was use side cutters to trim about 1/8 of an inch off those clips I showed earlier, allowing the panel to travel less to be released.

My side panels had even LESS room to slide before the windows hit.

Here is a close up of what I did to them.



My guess is that this is what you will need to do to your panel to make things work nicely. Unless you have come up with a different method of fitting the acrylic to the panel. Also im sorry for the long post with lots of pictures, I was just having a hard time picturing in mind how you got around this obstacle with a larger cut out than I have.


----------



## GaMbi2004

My top fits without any modding to the "clips/interlocks/side rails"







but then again, I only cut off the "hill" and therefore have the extra free slighting room.
also.. cutting off the "side rails".. doesn't that reduce the stiffness of the panel? I would guess it would be easily bend/miss shape without those?

and another thing, most ppl tend to give the cutout some rounded corners.. you got straight 90 degree corners.. are you gonna paint the bare metal or u-channel? caurse it is not easy to route most u-channels around straight 90 degrees.
Cant wait to see the top finished









Also, you are not clogging at all







we need new projects with loads of pics to keep ppl coming back (including me).

I like the idea of shortening the "clips" though.. I might have done that if I had the idea back then for my side panels.. I ended up just cutting the read clips to let me lift the backend out before the middle / front clips let go compleatly:

You may also notice that I glued my windows to the U-channel instead of tape.. the reason is I think it looks better from the inside (looking through the top, you can see the side window.. and I find that this looks better than a bigger window + tape.
BUT it requires hard u-channels and a bit of skill / luck for the glue not to be visible on the glass (from the outside)


----------



## kpoeticg

My top fit for a cpl months without cutting off the hill or the clips. It doesn't anymore tho since the weather got cold, seems like something expanded. I'm planning on cutting off all the clips and attaching hinges anyway tho

I'm also gonna try to make the top window a transparent LCD with a pulldown lighted backdrop for anybody that didn't already see me stick my foot in my mouth when I mentioned it in my build log









Edit: Also, love all the modding talk being revived in this thread. Please don't stop. Keep the modding convo's coming.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> You may not have this issue, depending on how thick the acrylic is, and how you mount it. I used 1/8 inch thick acrylic.


lol i had to use 1/4'' hehe because thats all i was getting ..


----------



## kpoeticg

I used 1/8


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> guys i wanna carbon fiber wrap my XB how to i get around the curves ?? I allways end up with a kink of crease .. :/


My bud owns and works a vinyl shop, if you get the good quality wrap you can actually use a heat gun to heat it up and stretch it a bit for a nice flush fit. You have to be careful not to stretch too much but once you get a little heat behind it, it becomes much more pliable.






^ Older video but they CF wrap a mirror and use heat to make the curve without creating creases. Should help make more sense of what I said.


----------



## katset

About to order this HAF-XB!

Do you think that a noctua D14 (160mm) + a Aerocool Silent Master White Led fan on the top (low profile - 20mm) will fit in XB's height (which is...180mm !!!)








Seems really risky !!

I already own the D14, and still debating getting the glass version or mesh top version+200mm fan but I have a tri-x r9 290 OC and [email protected] to cool down, here...

Any advices ?

Thanks!


----------



## mavisky

The new HAF looks like a knockoff of the Corsair Carbide 540 which I've contemplated as a replacement for my XB as the layout is better for water cooling. I originally bought the HAF XB when I was running all air cooling on a FX-4170/SLI GTX-560ti setup and now i'm all watercooled on a FX-8350/GTX-670 setup instead and the case is holding me back at this point.

http://www.corsair.com/us/pc-cases/carbide-series-pc-case/carbide-series-air-540-high-airflow-atx-cube-case.html


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> The new HAF looks like a knockoff of the Corsair Carbide 540 which I've contemplated as a replacement for my XB as the layout is better for water cooling. I originally bought the HAF XB when I was running all air cooling on a FX-4170/SLI GTX-560ti setup and now i'm all watercooled on a FX-8350/GTX-670 setup instead and the case is holding me back at this point.
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/us/pc-cases/carbide-series-pc-case/carbide-series-air-540-high-airflow-atx-cube-case.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What new HAF?


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> What new HAF?


From earlier in this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1456982/cm-community-sneak-peek-new-upcoming-haf-case/0_50


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

ok so i slapped on a fan from my XB front panel unto my hyper 212+.... i kindaa... helps out maybe a 1-2c drops when im on idle cores drops to 16c cpu some times remains at 34-36


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> guys i wanna carbon fiber wrap my XB how to i get around the curves ?? I allways end up with a kink of crease .. :/
> 
> 
> 
> My bud owns and works a vinyl shop, if you get the good quality wrap you can actually use a heat gun to heat it up and stretch it a bit for a nice flush fit. You have to be careful not to stretch too much but once you get a little heat behind it, it becomes much more pliable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Older video but they CF wrap a mirror and use heat to make the curve without creating creases. Should help make more sense of what I said.
Click to expand...

Yeah, if you get actual 3M Dinoc you shouldn't have any problems. It's pretty stretchy


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katset*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to order this HAF-XB!
> 
> Do you think that a noctua D14 (160mm) + a Aerocool Silent Master White Led fan on the top (low profile - 20mm) will fit in XB's height (which is...180mm !!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems really risky !!
> 
> I already own the D14, and still debating getting the glass version or mesh top version+200mm fan but I have a tri-x r9 290 OC and [email protected] to cool down, here...
> 
> Any advices ?
> 
> Thanks!


It may fit, but I wouldn't do it personally. I say that because the top fan will disrupt the front to back air flow, assuming it fits and doesn't clatter all over the top of the cooler with its blades. I would run the D14 and put in a window or make some mods as you see fit and run with it. Get a powerful rear exhaust and some powerful pull in front fans and you shouldn't have a need for anything more... unless you go water cooling.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> My top fit for a cpl months without cutting off the hill or the clips. It doesn't anymore tho since the weather got cold, seems like something expanded. I'm planning on cutting off all the clips and attaching hinges anyway tho
> 
> I'm also gonna try to make the top window a transparent LCD with a pulldown lighted backdrop for anybody that didn't already see me stick my foot in my mouth when I mentioned it in my build log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also, love all the modding talk being revived in this thread. Please don't stop. Keep the modding convo's coming.


I was thinking hinges too


----------



## kpoeticg

I'm gonna hinge my front, top, and both side panels. Probly gonna use the acrylic hinges from Tap Plastics. I still got more planning to do. I got a cpl decisions to make about my side panels first


----------



## katset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> It may fit, but I wouldn't do it personally. I say that because the top fan will disrupt the front to back air flow, assuming it fits and doesn't clatter all over the top of the cooler with its blades. I would run the D14 and put in a window or make some mods as you see fit and run with it. *Get a powerful rear exhaust and some powerful pull in front fans and you shouldn't have a need for anything more*... unless you go water cooling.


even with the "glass" top edition? or should I still get the mesh one, even with no fan?

I will follow your advice and only put 2x8mm + 1x120 in the back, 2x140mm in front, and nothing on top

Thank you.


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> These are the clips, 3 on each side of the panel:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I put it in the c-strip that goes around the edge of my cut out, and mounted the window using a strong 2 sided adhesive strip, the edge of the window interefed with how the panel slides in and out. You will notice that the top rear of the case, where the thumb screws go, is almost flush with the top panel.
> 
> What I did was trim the clips down, so I only had to slide the panel 1/2 inch or so to take it off. That gave me just enough room before the edge of the acrylic hit that back part of the case.


I see what you meant now. I will have to keep that in mind for the future then.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> You may not have this issue, depending on how thick the acrylic is, and how you mount it. I used 1/8 inch thick acrylic.


I actually picked up my acrylic in 3/32 just so I could (hopefully) counter this problem and it totally worked. When I put the top on I can feel a tiny bit of resistance but then it just slides into place








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Here are some more pictures. Im not very good at describing things haha
> 
> Unless your acrylic is razor thin, I dont see any room for it to pass over the back rail of the case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/32nds isn't quite razor thin but damn close.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the gap between the edge of the acrylic and the top edge of the rear of the case. That is how far the panel can slide back to pull off.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see it is as far back as it will go. Normally that isnt enough to lift the panel off.
> 
> Top view
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There is 1-3/16" from the rear lip to the edge of the acrylic.*
> 
> All I did was use side cutters to trim about 1/8 of an inch off those clips I showed earlier, allowing the panel to travel less to be released.
> 
> My side panels had even LESS room to slide before the windows hit.
> 
> Here is a close up of what I did to them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that this is what you will need to do to your panel to make things work nicely. Unless you have come up with a different method of fitting the acrylic to the panel. Also im sorry for the long post with lots of pictures, I was just having a hard time picturing in mind how you got around this obstacle with a larger cut out than I have.


Yep, before I cut those rails out that is what I was stuck at as well but now my acrylic sits at 1/2 an inch from the edge.

You just might be right on that one but as of now it seems to be working just fine. I also plan to glue it in so that _shouldn't_ cause any height problems. I think having the thinner piece of acrylic is what really helped. Because I tried a piece of 1/8th I had lying around and it just flat out would not work, just too thick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My top fits without any modding to the "clips/interlocks/side rails"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but then again, I only cut off the "hill" and therefore have the extra free slighting room.
> also.. cutting off the "side rails".. doesn't that reduce the stiffness of the panel? I would guess it would be easily bend/miss shape without those?
> 
> and another thing, most ppl tend to give the cutout some rounded corners.. you got straight 90 degree corners.. are you gonna paint the bare metal or u-channel? caurse it is not easy to route most u-channels around straight 90 degrees.
> Cant wait to see the top finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you are not clogging at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we need new projects with loads of pics to keep ppl coming back (including me).
> 
> I like the idea of shortening the "clips" though.. I might have done that if I had the idea back then for my side panels.. I ended up just cutting the read clips to let me lift the backend out before the middle / front clips let go compleatly:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may also notice that I glued my windows to the U-channel instead of tape.. the reason is I think it looks better from the inside (looking through the top, you can see the side window.. and I find that this looks better than a bigger window + tape.
> BUT it requires hard u-channels and a bit of skill / luck for the glue not to be visible on the glass (from the outside)


Cutting off the side rails definitely did reduce the rigidity but I also cut a massive hole in the center so I'm pretty sure that did not help either. This panel is on the top and I won't be hanging anything from it and once it is inserted it _should_ be fine from warping. But when it's not on the case? Yikes is it floppy!

Yup, I'm not planning on using any u-channel whatsoever. I'm going to file and file until my cuts look perfect straight and then it will be painted. I just think a straight window cutout without u-channel looks incredibly clean.

I am also planning to glue mine so that won't run into any height issues with the side rails of the case. I completely agree that is looks better. In most cases it wouldn't matter but in this one (especially if you mod the side panels like you did) since you can see it from the outside it's important to keep everything as clean looking as possible.

By the way GaMbi, your side panels are on of the main reasons I want windows in mine too. You did a fantastic job


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> *Yup, I'm not planning on using any u-channel whatsoever. I'm going to file and file until my cuts look perfect straight and then it will be painted. I just think a straight window cutout without u-channel looks incredibly clean.*
> 
> I am also planning to glue mine so that won't run into any height issues with the side rails of the case. I completely agree that is looks better. In most cases it wouldn't matter but in this one (especially if you mod the side panels like you did) since you can see it from the outside it's important to keep everything as clean looking as possible.
> 
> By the way GaMbi, your side panels are on of the main reasons I want windows in mine too. You did a fantastic job


I would agree with this too. I didn't have any c-strip around at first but mounted the window anyway, and it looked good. One of the guys on here bevelled the edge of the acrylic, so it sat flush in the cut out. Probably the best way to do it if you have the tools.

What type of glue did you use for the side panels? I plan on re-doing mine, as like you guys stated, it is visible from the top down.


----------



## e4et

Hi guys.
So glad to have found you 

My XB will be here soon, but I just realised I made a mistake when ordering the PSU.
I bought the Corsair HX 750, and I it is 200mm long, and case only supports 180mm.

Please, some words of wisdom would be appreciated









Thanks.
et


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e4et*
> 
> Hi guys.
> So glad to have found you
> 
> My XB will be here soon, but I just realised I made a mistake when ordering the PSU.
> I bought the Corsair HX 750, and I it is 200mm long, and case only supports 180mm.
> 
> Please, some words of wisdom would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> et


Where did you read that it is a 200mm PSU? I just checked and 7.09 in comes out to 180mm. So unless you got a different PSU you should be golden


----------



## e4et

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> Where did you read that it is a 200mm PSU? I just checked and 7.09 in comes out to 180mm. So unless you got a different PSU you should be golden


Hi, thanks for the reply.

I read it on the Corsair website: http://www.corsair.com/en/power-supply-units/hx-series-power-supply-units/hx-series-hx750-power-supply-750-watt-80-plus-gold-certified-modular-psu.html


----------



## SortOfGrim

uh? The HX850 v2 is 150 mm (W) x 86 mm (H) x 180 mm (D)

Even if it should be a problem, extend the extender


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e4et*
> 
> Hi guys.
> So glad to have found you
> 
> My XB will be here soon, but I just realised I made a mistake when ordering the PSU.
> I bought the Corsair HX 750, and I it is 200mm long, and case only supports 180mm.
> 
> Please, some words of wisdom would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> et


You can get the psu in no prob. Cable management might take some clever routing and/or minor modification to PCB for the x-dock bays. But I just measured, and you have about 240mm (+/- 3mm) before the psu would absolutely not fit.

So you have about 40mm for cable room, which I imagine is enough. I don't have a modular psu so I cant say for sure.


----------



## Jugurnot

That 200mm on the website is prob a mistake....


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e4et*
> 
> Hi guys.
> So glad to have found you
> 
> My XB will be here soon, but I just realised I made a mistake when ordering the PSU.
> I bought the Corsair HX 750, and I it is 200mm long, and case only supports 180mm.
> 
> Please, some words of wisdom would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> et


Yeah, bigger PSU's in this case really aren't a problem; they'll just take a bit more work to organize the cables, as they make the bottom of the case a little cramped.



See, a 1000W PSU will fit just fine, but there's barely any space between the HDD hotswap bays and the PSU itself.


----------



## joskke

all done except one thing.
need better PSU, 750++w
now using something like :
powercool x viper

any suggestions, should i keep this psu or should i go for better one?


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joskke*
> 
> all done except one thing.
> need better PSU, 750++w
> now using something like :
> powercool x viper
> 
> any suggestions, should i keep this psu or should i go for better one?


that looks great with the full acrylic. great job. if only there was a way to hide the latch holes the original side panels locked into. maybe some flat or "L" aluminum? hmmmm. stop giving me ideas to play with my case more. I thought I was done for a while.


----------



## e4et

Thanks for the replies, guys. I was a bit worried, but you put my mind at ease  can't wait for my stuff to arrive.

Thanks again.
Et

Sent from my RM-821_im_south_africa_219 using Tapatalk


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:
Originally Posted by *vaporizer* 



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joskke*
> 
> all done except one thing.
> need better PSU, 750++w
> now using something like :
> powercool x viper
> 
> any suggestions, should i keep this psu or should i go for better one?








> that looks great with the full acrylic. great job. if only there was a way to hide the latch holes the original side panels locked into. maybe some flat or "L" aluminum? hmmmm. stop giving me ideas to play with my case more. I thought I was done for a while.


In his case there's an excellent way to hide them. It involves a Dremel and a Metal Cutting Disc.









And I agree, the full acrylic looks awesome. I wanna do something similar on the sides now too


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> Yup, I'm not planning on using any u-channel whatsoever. I'm going to file and file until my cuts look perfect straight and then it will be painted. I just think a straight window cutout without u-channel looks incredibly clean.
> 
> I am also planning to glue mine so that won't run into any height issues with the side rails of the case. I completely agree that is looks better. In most cases it wouldn't matter but in this one (especially if you mod the side panels like you did) since you can see it from the outside it's important to keep everything as clean looking as possible.
> By the way GaMbi, your side panels are on of the main reasons I want windows in mine too. You did a fantastic job


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I would agree with this too. I didn't have any c-strip around at first but mounted the window anyway, and it looked good. One of the guys on here bevelled the edge of the acrylic, so it sat flush in the cut out. Probably the best way to do it if you have the tools.
> 
> What type of glue did you use for the side panels? I plan on re-doing mine, as like you guys stated, it is visible from the top down.


hey ''JoostFlux'' you can do what i did here.. on ur panels but if u have a bud with a router it will be more fast or even a drill press with a milling bit..


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joskke*
> 
> all done except one thing.
> need better PSU, 750++w
> now using something like :
> powercool x viper
> 
> any suggestions, should i keep this psu or should i go for better one?


DUDEE!!! that plexi looks awesome!! now i wanna get a plexi side panel hehe....


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> hey ''JoostFlux'' you can do what i did here.. on ur panels but if u have a bud with a router it will be more fast or even a drill press with a milling bit..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I had thought about doing that but I fear that 3/32 thick acrylic would be far too thin to try it on. I have a table saw though...hmm maybe I'll look into trying that on a thicker piece. Thanks! Looks fantastic by the way!


----------



## spaniardunited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joskke*
> 
> all done except one thing.
> need better PSU, 750++w
> now using something like :
> powercool x viper
> 
> any suggestions, should i keep this psu or should i go for better one?


That looks amazing. I love the plexi on the exterior vs. the traditional way of putting it on the interior. A+


----------



## warb0y

hi guys!!
my work on haf xb is here: http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=16180

here some pics but the work is not finished


----------



## kpoeticg

Nice job warb0y. I like the creativity


----------



## e4et

Whohoooo, my stuff arrived









Ill post some pics tonight and join the club


----------



## GaMbi2004

Mad skills!!! That looks freakin awesome!
I checked out your build log.. impressive stuff! So many details, and even a few that will probably never be seen again other than from the pics ^^ crazy.
Cant wait to see whats up with those giant metal struts thingies










Tell me that is Photoshopped!?!!???

+rep


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, I read the build log too. Good stuff!!! =)

I'm finally about to order my 4930k, first 290x, 32GB Ram set, RIVE BE Block, first 290x Kryographics Block, and a BUNCH of acrylic to play with. Love all the modding talk in here recently. Gave me a bunch of ideas to move forward with my build.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

i like the latching MECHANISM


----------



## TLSheff

That is awesome, it makes me want to do hinges and custom airbrushing on mine now. I love it!


----------



## joskke

i will ask again
so i am using : powercool x viper 750w PSU
never seen any reviews, and i am having some trouble with 24pin cable now, if i move cables next to 24pin connector pc restarts, pins on MOBO looks fine, could be cables.
so now i am looking on :

1. 750W EVGA SuperNova NEX,
2. 750W be quiet! Power Zone Full Modular

any ideas what would be best thing, check or change 24 pin cable or go for another, probably better psu/

thanks!


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joskke*
> 
> i will ask again
> so i am using : powercool x viper 750w PSU
> never seen any reviews, and i am having some trouble with 24pin cable now, if i move cables next to 24pin connector pc restarts, pins on MOBO looks fine, could be cables.
> so now i am looking on :
> 
> 1. 750W EVGA SuperNova NEX,
> 2. 750W be quiet! Power Zone Full Modular
> 
> any ideas what would be best thing, check or change 24 pin cable or go for another, probably better psu/
> 
> thanks!


Hmmm... got distracted by the full acrylic windows and missed the question the first time. If it were me, I would just replace the power supply. I say this because while you can save money and replace just the cable, or recable it yourself with good pins, there is no guarantee that it won't just crap out on you shortly after anyways. Keep in mind the cost for new cabling, pins, time and labor repairing it, it could be more time efficient to purchase a new one, especially since the SuperNova 750s can be had for $80 - $110 and you get coverage with a new one. If you short it out and blow up the mobo you'd be out the extra money for that as well, not doubting your abilities or anything, just saying sh** happens.

Unless its a relatively new PSU or you are just in a bind with finances I would spend the money to get a new PSU.


----------



## joskke

just checked ebay and some stores., i am not sure, i would love semi modular or fully modular psu, for reasonable price not like Corsair AX860i ,

please give me some suggestions what brand should i get.
I am in UK for now.
interested in 700-750w


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joskke*
> 
> just checked ebay and some stores., i am not sure, i would love semi modular or fully modular psu, for reasonable price not like Corsair AX860i ,
> 
> please give me some suggestions what brand should i get.
> I am in UK for now.
> interested in 700-750w


I've been rockin the same antec 1000w quattro for about 5 years now, not a problem to date (knock on wood) fan is still quiet. So I can say that they have high quality products. Although I am looking for a modular psu for whenever the antec dies, which could honestly be anytime now (knock on wood again haha)

Anyway I find the corsair brand very appealing, as well as xfx.


----------



## joskke

Corsair AX760 will arrive on tuesday!
i found very good deal,
just hate that i am currently living in UK, all UV sleeved cables and other good stuff comes from US


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warb0y*
> 
> hi guys!!
> my work on haf xb is here: http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=16180
> 
> here some pics but the work is not finished


*Welcome to OCN's Cooler Master Haf XB Case Club warb0y !!!*









I have added your name and linked a pic of your XB to our members list. Amazing mod that took a lot of work, that has to be the craziest looking case stand that I have ever seen. Wow!
















Quote:


>


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Made my flame sticker


----------



## joskke

i am thhinking to water cool my rig, i would be cooling CPU 4770k and gpu gtx 770,
how many radiators i would need for that?
probably no overclocking more than 4.5


----------



## kpoeticg

You could pull it off with a 240 in front and 120 in the rear. 360's really the minimum recommended for CPU + 1xGPU. If you can mod an extra 120 somewhere or use a 2.80mm rad in the bottom it would help more


----------



## joskke

how about fans push/ pull or both?
now i got some corsair ones on front 140 AF series, back i got some cooler master one.
and does it makes any difference in cpu blocks?


----------



## joskke

here what i think for now:

gpu- EK Water Blocks EK-FC770 GTX Gainward/Palit - Nickel
cpu- Aqua Computer Cuplex PRO Rev. 3 - 775 / 1155 / 1150 / 1156 / 1366 - G1/4"
EK DCP 4.0 Pump (12v)
XSPC EX240 Crossflow Radiator
EK CoolStream Radiator XT 120 (120.1)
Primochill Primoflex Advanced Tubing 16/10 - UV Blue
10xEK Water Blocks EK-CSQ Fitting 10/16mm G1/4 - Nickel

i will need to check again all sizes for fittings but for idea, is it any good?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joskke*
> 
> how about fans push/ pull or both?
> now i got some corsair ones on front 140 AF series, back i got some cooler master one.
> and does it makes any difference in cpu blocks?


Push/pull isn't neccessary, very minimal performance increase over having just push or pull.

Not sure how those 140 fans would perform against a 240 rad... poorly is my guess.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joskke*
> 
> how about fans push/ pull or both?
> now i got some corsair ones on front 140 AF series, back i got some cooler master one.
> and does it makes any difference in cpu blocks?


Push/Pull is ALWAYS better if you can fit it. Don't use AF fans for a rad. Use rad fans (Gentle Typhoons, Noiseblocker eLoops). You need static pressure to move air through radiators.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Push/pull isn't neccessary, very minimal performance increase over having just push or pull.
> 
> Not sure how those 140 fans would perform against a 240 rad... poorly is my guess.


30% = Minimal?

It's enough of a difference that Push/Pull on an XT45 dissipates more Watts than Push or Pull on a Monsta...

This pic should give you some perspective about Push/Pull. The numbers on the chart are Watts dissipated


----------



## Jugurnot

When you are using thick rads of course more fans the better. But as far as what he can fit upfront, no moddding, isnt a push set up enough?


----------



## Jugurnot

Appreciate the chart and all, but those are beastly rads that need the push/pull.

Within the context of the parts he described, push/pull will not give him that sort of performance increase

EDIT: I can see the 120 rad being in push pull, but imo one high performance fan on that should cool plenty good enough.


----------



## kpoeticg

Those rads are 8FPI. Completely the opposite of what you're thinking. "Beastly" rads are closer to 20-30FPI. Alphacool rads are the lowest FPI rads that i know of.

The only logical reasons for not going push/pull on a rad are either you can't fit it, or can't afford the extra set of fans

And yes, the context he's speaking.

30mm (slim) rads average about 30% performance increase with Push/Pull

The term "enough" is a very relative term in watercooling. A heatsink with fans on it is technically "enough". Or only a 120 rad for his whole setup will also be "enough". It's not like his PC won't start. Watercooling is about getting the best performance you can.

If you can fit Push/Pull then you absolutely should. If you can't make it fit, then you can't and you shouldn't stress it. Most setups in the XB will let you go push/pull with a slim rad up front and thick rad in the rear


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Those rads are 8FPI. Completely the opposite of what you're thinking. "Beastly" rads are closer to 20-30FPI. Alphacool rads are the lowest FPI rads that i know of.
> 
> The only logical reasons for not going push/pull on a rad are either you can't fit it, or can't afford the extra set of fans
> 
> And yes, the context he's speaking.
> 30mm (slim) rads average about 30% performance increase with Push/Pull


I've run test on my 120mm X 30mm rad. On average it was barely a degree cooler with push/pull. So im going on experience here. I haven't had the pleasure of using anything bigger.

It all depends on what joskke wants. I say no to push/pull, because doubling up on fan noise isn't worth the performance increase.


----------



## kpoeticg

I'm stating facts here bro. If you're running tests on idle then it's not gonna make much or any difference because you're already close to your Delta. You need to generate the Watts that need to be dissipated. Push/Pull has been tested thoroughly in labs. I'm not going off personal experience OR opinion. I'm going off facts..

Noise really doesn't factor in either because you can slow the fans down in push/pull to reach the same dBA and still get better performance based on the same P/Q curve.

Push/Pull ALWAYS worth it if you can fit it

Anyway, we're going kinda far off topic. If you wanna learn about Push/Pull and P/Q curves this is a better thread for it
http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/
or just read up at www.martinsliquidlab.org


----------



## Jugurnot

Im not debating the facts, I completely agree with push/pull outperforming push or pull.

But an average of 30% performance increase is quite situational. Type of rads, fans, case airflow, etc., etc.

Im just saying don't go expecting certain numbers based on tests and charts. No one will know until he puts it all together and does tests in his OWN rig.

I'm a guy who likes to keep things minimal, the less fans and less clutter and less wiring makes me happy, even if I take on a couple extra degrees because I didn't want to go push/pull on my rad.

It all depends on what he wants.

EDIT: And BTW I never ran my tests on idle... ...and noise can be a BIG factor for a lot of people.


----------



## kpoeticg

Ok that statement was logical enough that i can leave it at that


----------



## Jugurnot

Yeah sorry, my bad. Didn't mean to sound like I was trying to disprove anything.


----------



## kpoeticg

It's all good. The main reason i went into so much detail is because of the fact that 360 is really the minimum recommended radspace for a CPU + 1GPU setup. It's people with plenty of radspace that would have less benefit from push/pull because they'll already have plenty of cooling area for their heat to dissipate. When your on the lower end of radspace, the extra 30% will tend to come into play more if you actually make use of your CPU & GPU (Gaming/Folding/Mining/Etc...)

30%'s definitely a generality and it'll vary from setup to setup. But i'd say his setup falls into the statistic. Unless he really just uses his pc for like browsing the internet and chatting


----------



## Spock121

New to the club but not to the XB. So far my case is still completely original except for the hole I cut in the front I/O for nicer cable management. I actually just sold off most of the rig besides the case because I plan on a MAJOR upgrade! Not included on that partlist is the new ROG front base that Asus just announced and the Corsair RGB. This is the build that was previously in the case. Looking through this thread I really like the top panel mod to get rid of the ugly hump, I may have to attempt it.


----------



## tangambalanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tangambalanga*
> 
> So as the build progresses will update.


Hackintosh is a PC running Mac OS.

Can't offer anything erudite, just learning and not sure this is how I post.

Anyway, had problems understanding how the mobo controls fans so thought I'd do it myself and bought a thing called, 'XTunner' from Thermaltake mob here for $10 Oz. IR controlled.
It didn't work and when looked at the 12v wasn't connected vis the Molex, so I made it so:


Physically this thing had to be double-sided taped on the right as the HAF requires a solid 5.25" bay the leftmost pin dodgy and rivets at front are maddening

Full speed, notsure if so need to measure fan volts. Very quiet, much moreso than iMac at medium speed.



Slow, not really any air movement?



Bodgy Vcc. Back 80mm fans suck; Front suck and H80i will pull thru radiator using Feser tunnel-thing. Not sure yet but Demi-filters on order. Logic is fill the box with air and pump-out via the mobo controlling the H80i push-pull radiator bit.

Just wating on some Artic PWM fans for the H80i radiator.

BUILD CONTINUE:

Power Supply in:


Sort-out cables.

Mobo mounted:
Found the HAF 'A,B.....etc.' had one extra pillar that wasn't needed.

HAF front fans:
Changed to 140 mm Cougar Vortex but had to mount from inside.

Fan Controller:
The $10 Thermaltake XTuner IR Wireless Fan Controller pcb was tracked wrong. Fixed and a 12V battery used to test.

Rear Fans:
2 80 mm Fractal fans mounted at lower rear.

H80i radiator:
Used the supplied Corsair bolts to mount the Corsair rear fan directly to the rad. Intent was using self-tappers to mount assembly to HAF case due to poor thread design of Rad.


Tapped fan front 6 mm to use Feser Shroud supplied bolts. Assembled this assembly and mounted mobo+mobo plate the H80i heatsink then screwed fan assembly to HAF rear:



Had to remove fan assembly to connect Corsair heatsink connector.

Assembled HAF:


OS Install:
Using the ORICOSSD/HD caddy (USB) installed latest Mac Mavericks OS on SSD. Had problems installing Win7 on Barracuda and had to search for convoluted method that installed but couldn't be tested:


(Salt lamp globe (bulb) blew!)

Boot:
Booted with SSD and USB dongle to get Mac OS going. Went ok but had to fix 'boot0' error on reboot.

Win wouldn't boot so have to install from DVD. Now waiting on WiFi PCIex card.

Been a bit hot lately (43 degs C .. 25 degs C inside with swampy) but quiescent BIOS showed 27 degs C so it appears working.

TBC


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

GUYS i want to raise my XB a little off the table ..


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> GUYS i want to raise my XB a little off the table ..


Add some Lian Li spacers.


----------



## TLSheff

^ This... or you can go to your local Home Depot / Lowes / Random Hardware Store and get some wooden ones and make something unique.









GO CRAZY!!!


----------



## joskke

just get my PSU Corsair AX760 from ebay :d
package was opened before, there was missing main power cable, that was refurbished one.
so i connected old one and boom, fuse was blown, at least my MOBO is ok.
idiots send me wrong PSU,
so my pc project is all around my room.


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joskke*
> 
> just get my PSU Corsair AX760 from ebay :d
> package was opened before, there was missing main power cable, that was refurbished one.
> so i connected old one and boom, fuse was blown, at least my MOBO is ok.
> idiots send me wrong PSU,
> so my pc project is all around my room.


That's why you need to be careful when ordering stuff off of eBay. If the price looks too good and the person hardly has any seller feedback, then it's more than likely someone just trying to rip someone off. Just stick to retailers such as TigerDirect, NewEgg, or Amazon if you can, especially when it comes to critical parts like a power supply. There can be counterfeits on eBay as well, which can pose a safety risk.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> That's why you need to be careful when ordering stuff off of eBay. If the price looks too good and the person hardly has any seller feedback, then it's more than likely someone just trying to rip someone off. Just stick to retailers such as TigerDirect, NewEgg, or Amazon if you can, especially when it comes to critical parts like a power supply. There can be counterfeits on eBay as well, which can pose a safety risk.


Not many eBay sellers are out to scam these days with buyer protection.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Add some Lian Li spacers.


Who was the guy who found the screws to un screw the bottom feed ?? is it screw and nut ?


----------



## GaMbi2004

My best guess would be rivets.. in any case, they are easy to get off and replace with new ones..


----------



## kpoeticg

It's just an M4 screw. My chassis has Lian Li spacers in the feet. I have a set of Lian Li SD-01's, SD-03's (Spacers), and SD-04's. I wish i knew about FannBlade when i did that, woulda saved myself some money







The bottom of the chassis's tapped with M4 threads. I used a nut and washer with mine, but it's not necessary


----------



## Rickles

well,

Bought a new mobo (issues with mine)
Haf Xb
120mm rad
80 x 2 mm rad
(will reuse my 240mm rad)
new res
and some new tube.

Hopefully I can get this done in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## kpoeticg

Sounds awesome. Can't wait for pics


----------



## aludka

You gotta love it when you RMA a piece of hardware and the vendor sends you back an upgraded version...............except when that upgraded version does not fit into the custom loop you just spent a lot of time and money on. My ref 680 went tits up middle of last month, though I now firmly believe it was the shorted out power supply that has also been RMA'd,







At any rate, EVGA sent me back a GTX 680 FTW+. That would be super cool and all except my XSPC Razor water block does not fit it, and I'm really not in the mood to drop another 120-150 bucks on the only one made from EK, and it's 1/2 inch to long so my UT60 radiator will not fit now......







Oh well, back to good old fashion air cooling I go.

But on the up side I spent the last month sleeveing, amost, every cable I had in the case, front panel, fans the works and reworked some subtle lighting.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludka*
> 
> You gotta love it when you RMA a piece of hardware and the vendor sends you back an upgraded version...............except when that upgraded version does not fit into the custom loop you just spent a lot of time and money on. My ref 680 went tits up middle of last month, though I now firmly believe it was the shorted out power supply that has also been RMA'd,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At any rate, EVGA sent me back a GTX 680 FTW+. That would be super cool and all except my XSPC Razor water block does not fit it, and I'm really not in the mood to drop another 120-150 bucks on the only one made from EK, and it's 1/2 inch to long so my UT60 radiator will not fit now......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, back to good old fashion air cooling I go.
> 
> But on the up side I spent the last month sleeveing, amost, every cable I had in the case, front panel, fans the works and reworked some subtle lighting.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I feel you m8.. I RMAed my 680 yesterday and they dont sell it anymore.. kinda hoping that their distributors still have it, or I will get 770 /780 instead (plus a small fee PLUS a new cooler) -_-


----------



## kpoeticg

Damn that sucks about your 680's guys. Sounds like a good excuse for an upgrade to me









@aludka Your rig looks great tho. Nice job with the cable routing!!

You could always sell your Razor on the OCN Marketplace so you only have to take a small loss on the FTW Block. Could even sell the card and block seperately and see if you can flip it into an aircooled 780


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Damn that sucks about your 680's guys. Sounds like a good excuse for an upgrade to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @aludka
> Your rig looks great tho. Nice job with the cable routing!!
> You could always sell your Razor on the OCN Marketplace so you only have to take a small loss on the FTW Block. Could even sell the card and block seperately and see if you can flip it into an aircooled 780


Going to have to go the eBay route. Not enough rep to sell on OCN. And yeah i may sell the card too. I would actually come out on top considering what I actually paid for the original 680.


----------



## ahmedmo1

I'm currently thinking of a way to mount a fan to cool the MoBo VRMs. Any suggestions?


----------



## TLSheff

Are you really having issues with keeping them cool???


----------



## ahmedmo1

Yes. ASRock z77 Extreme4-M has ****ty VRMs. They throttle my CPU past OCs of 4.2.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> I'm currently thinking of a way to mount a fan to cool the MoBo VRMs. Any suggestions?


Can you make a pic of your current setup? Also no waterblocks available?


----------



## kpoeticg

Well you could get creative with something like these

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_145&products_id=25984



http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_145&products_id=20936



Or if the the board just has crappy VRM heatsinks, you could always mod better ones on

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=54_197&sort=20a&page=1

Or you could run a duct from a fan in the top panel

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=36_172

Or try to find a waterblock like SoG suggested


----------



## ahmedmo1

I'm thinking I should just zip-tie a 120mm fan to the side grill.


----------



## kpoeticg

Side grill?


----------



## Rickles

Usually when a mATX or ITX board hits limits it is not due to the size of the heatsinks, but what is under them.

Usually...

Anyone order the window top, how many days did it take to receive it?

I ordered one, and will probably cut up the mesh one to see if I like my own window better or not.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Usually when a mATX or ITX board hits limits it is not due to the size of the heatsinks, but what is under them.
> 
> Usually...
> 
> *Anyone order the window top, how many days did it take to receive it?
> 
> I ordered one, and will probably cut up the mesh one to see if I like my own window better or not.*


I did exactly that. I bought the window top then made my own out of the mesh top. You will DEFINITELY like the custom one better. I got mine back in like June so don't remember exactly how long it took. Probly just a few days.

The top panels come with that huge hump in them so people can use tower air coolers on their CPU's. If you don't need that extra room up top i definitely recommend just making your own from the stock panel.


----------



## Majentrix

I've zip tied a 140mm fan on the side pointing at my graphics card, lots of room left over and very easy to do.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> I've zip tied a 140mm fan on the side pointing at my graphics card, lots of room left over and very easy to do.


a 140mm?!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Yes. ASRock z77 Extreme4-M has ****ty VRMs. They throttle my CPU past OCs of 4.2.


found a universal block:


----------



## ahmedmo1

I just received my windowed top today. Live in Toronto, Canada. Took ~3 business days to process my order and ~5 business days to ship.


----------



## Buxty

To the guy about the hot VRM's, when I had an XB i found my VRM/Chipset heatsink would burn my hand. I solved the issue by sitting a 80mm fan exhaust down onto the heatsink and cable tying the corner of the 80mm to the corner of the rear 120mm fan so it rested nicely there. Made the sinks nice and cool for me, I used an Arctic Cooling F8 which are cheap but it did a good job.


----------



## kpoeticg

I've also seen people mount 40mm fans on their VRMSinks


----------



## GaMbi2004

While we are on the subject.. How do I manually measure my VRM/Chipset temp? I dont feel that the info I get from CPU-Z (and others) are correct.
Also, what temps are acceptable?

This is from z77 and not z87.. but more or less same deal:

Could I measure the temps of this heatsink and get a good idea of chipset temp?

Id rather not put any ugly fans on it









Do anyone know if I can get a water block for this card?
I will probably stick with the original block if temps are fine







I like to look of the dragon.


----------



## kpoeticg

Mobo VRM's and Chipsets don't need active cooling unless you're doing some extreme OC'ing. If you wanted to measure the temps of the VRM's, i'd say maybe unscrew the heatsink, stick a temp probe to the side of a VRM, & screw the heatsink back in. Then test it. Dunno about the PCH. Maybe somewhere near the chipset but not touching the heatsink would work.

I think EK had a block planned for that board but ended up having to cancel it due to too many blocks needed and not enough people making them. Don't see too many Mainstream MSI Blocks. Sometimes their flagships get blocks, but not even then that often i don't think.


----------



## SortOfGrim

that pch only uses 4.1 Watt of power
source

edit: remove the heatsink and measure screw hole distance. There might be some universal water blocks out there..might. But as kpoeticg said, it's not really needed.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Mobo VRM's and Chipsets don't need active cooling unless you're doing some extreme OC'ing. If you wanted to measure the temps of the VRM's, i'd say maybe unscrew the heatsink, stick a temp probe to the side of a VRM, & screw the heatsink back in. Then test it. Dunno about the PCH. Maybe somewhere near the chipset but not touching the heatsink would work.
> 
> I think EK had a block planned for that board but ended up having to cancel it due to too many blocks needed and not enough people making them. Don't see too many Mainstream MSI Blocks. Sometimes their flagships get blocks, but not even then that often i don't think.


Cheers.
Why cant the probe touch the chipset heatsink? Is cooler than the air around it?
CPU-Z reports 50-55 degree on chipset (I think) under full load, is that acceptable if true?

I started looking into this, not due to problems, but rather preventing problems..
Since my top and side panels are shut off, only radiator air will pass over my mobo.. so wanted to make sure it was still running cool enough.


----------



## kpoeticg

It's not that the probe can't touch the heatsink. If you stick it between the heatsink and the heat, then that area isn't getting cooled by a heatsink anymore. VRM's should be easy enough to stick a probe on the side of the Mosfet wit the heatsink on top. The PCH is a little different. I'm sure you'll find a spot you can stick one when you open it up









You shouldn't be expecting crazy temps on your mobo tho. It's widely known that mobo waterblocks are just for those of us that need counseling =\


----------



## joskke

my mobo hits 46 celsius if front coolers on haf xb are off,
till 50celsius for any mobo is ok


----------



## Rickles

got my case today, now do I want to do a build log or just slap it together....


----------



## SortOfGrim

we, the people, demand a build log


----------



## TLSheff

Harump Harump!!!

I second the nomination. Do we have a 3rd??


----------



## vaporizer

I third that notion.


----------



## Rickles

Hmm gonna need a name for this rig, I have green tubing coming so I was thinking something along the lines of "Rotten Sour Apple from A Dumpster", because it seems like something is always at some stage of broken with my rig lately...


----------



## kpoeticg

LOL, i think that name has a little too much focus on neGatives









Seems like the type of build you keep in your subscriptions page in case you ever need a good cry


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> I've zip tied a 140mm fan on the side pointing at my graphics card, lots of room left over and very easy to do.


Hmm did that lead to increased dust accumulation? As it stands, my HAF XB accumulates VERY little dust and I would like to keep it that way.


----------



## Eth0

my own exampel of the HAF XB just arrived. im going to make a big mod with it.

is i legal to post other homepages so you can se my progress?

heres a proof of my HAF XB











If you wanna follow my case build you are welcome to see this site for progress.
WARNING. its on Danish. so if you have any question. feel free to ask them









Projekt *KILDE* HAF XB

I have 1 question - any here have a Aquaero 6 pro controler? can you please tell me the measurement? i know its fits in the CD unit. but how deep is the unit? cant find any templates.


----------



## Rickles

Green tubing spotted. looking forward to it!


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

feel free to post man were all one big CUBE family on here ! BTW enjoy running wires lol !!


----------



## spaniardunited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eth0*
> 
> I have 1 question - any here have a Aquaero 6 pro controler? can you please tell me the measurement? i know its fits in the CD unit. but how deep is the unit? cant find any templates.


I believe kpoeticg is putting one in his.


----------



## ahmedmo1

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nepton-280l-tundra-td02-water3.0-pro-reserator3-max,3607-11.html

I have a question folks. If you look at the VRM cooling results in the link above, you'll notice that some coolers result in substantially higher VRM temps. I imagine my Corsair h60 would probably be in that camp. If someone could provide a coherent explanation for why this is the case, I would appreciate it immensely.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> I've zip tied a 140mm fan on the side pointing at my graphics card, lots of room left over and very easy to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm did that lead to increased dust accumulation? As it stands, my HAF XB accumulates VERY little dust and I would like to keep it that way.
Click to expand...

If he means he mounted it on the inside of his chassis then i'm assuming that it's just cooling off the vrm's with the airflow it already has. That shouldn't affect dust at all.

If he meant side "panel" then it could affect dust possibly. You should always put filters on your intake fans if you don't like dust. And never have more exhaust than intake. Or just buy the Demciflex HAF XB Filter Set and don't worry about dust in your XB again =P

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eth0*
> 
> my own exampel of the HAF XB just arrived. im going to make a big mod with it.
> 
> is i legal to post other homepages so you can se my progress?
> 
> heres a proof of my HAF XB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 1 question - any here have a Aquaero 6 pro controler? can you please tell me the measurement? i know its fits in the CD unit. but how deep is the unit? cant find any templates.


Of course it's legal. You should create a build log on here too tho. Not for any technical reasons, but i personally browse a ton more build logs on here than the other usual spots. Even if you just run your build log on whatever other forum and paste the update pics in your build log here. We definitely love to see XB mods in here tho.

Also welcome to OCN and the HAF XB Club!!!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> I believe kpoeticg is putting one in his.


Yep, i have one. I'll measure it in a few and post the dimensions. I actually have mine separated into 2 pieces right now cuz i'm thinking about sort of modding the screen connector and extending the screen away from the PCB cuz of space issue's with my bottom 360.

I think it's like 30-40mm deep tho off the top of my head. I'll report back in a little bit with the exact measurements

Reporting Back: =P

I measured 32mm from the tip of the front plate screw to the tip of the molex power receptacle. And the Height & Width at the front plate, i got 43mm x 147mm. The Front plate sticks out a cpl mm's farther than the pcb on both axis'


----------



## RazerJLD

ok ha-ha so I was having trouble figuring out how to post my build, new to this lol I think I've figured it out finally. I've bin a fan fro a while and think all your guise's build as awesome and thought I would show mine off hope you enjoy


----------



## RazerJLD

I forgot my specs, give me some input on what you guys think of my build and specs.


----------



## Eth0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Reporting Back: =P
> I measured 32mm from the tip of the front plate screw to the tip of the molex power receptacle. And the Height & Width at the front plate, i got 43mm x 147mm. The Front plate sticks out a cpl mm's farther than the pcb on both axis'


okay thanks. but can i get you to make another measurement for me? i want to know the whole deepth. from the tip og screw and to the mounting screw on back you use to mount it in you case.

sorry if my english is a little bad. im from denmark so im trying hard to type


----------



## SortOfGrim

It's about time to redo the loop. I'm adding a HWL Black Ice 120 because it was collecting dust. pix soon


----------



## kpoeticg

@RazerJLD Your build looks sweet. Welcome to the club!!

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Eth0*
> 
> okay thanks. but can i get you to make another measurement for me? i want to know the whole deepth. from the tip og screw and to the mounting screw on back you use to mount it in you case.
> 
> sorry if my english is a little bad. im from denmark so im trying hard to type


I don't have my bay mounts connected to mine. I'm planning on probly custom mounting it. I took the mounts off when i changed the faceplate. But just holding the mounts up right now to where they connect, it seems they add 29mm to the measurement i gave you last night


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nepton-280l-tundra-td02-water3.0-pro-reserator3-max,3607-11.html
> 
> I have a question folks. If you look at the VRM cooling results in the link above, you'll notice that some coolers result in substantially higher VRM temps. I imagine my Corsair h60 would probably be in that camp. If someone could provide a coherent explanation for why this is the case, I would appreciate it immensely.


I would imagine its because the stock cooler (and other downflow coolers) are designed to blow air down and over the VRM area aswell as the rest of the board. Many tower coolers and all AIO coolers don't have anyway to compensate for the downflow the stock cooler provides, and as the air around it is probably stationary or moving very slowly it heats up quickly. Good case airflow can help in most cases and if it's getting too hot whack a fan pointed directly at it and that should help.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I would imagine its because the stock cooler (and other downflow coolers) are designed to blow air down and over the VRM area aswell as the rest of the board. Many tower coolers and all AIO coolers don't have anyway to compensate for the downflow the stock cooler provides, and as the air around it is probably stationary or moving very slowly it heats up quickly. Good case airflow can help in most cases and if it's getting too hot whack a fan pointed directly at it and that should help.


My old arctic cooling freezer 13 pro had a little fan at the base which cooled the vrms and socket quite well.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I would imagine its because the stock cooler (and other downflow coolers) are designed to blow air down and over the VRM area aswell as the rest of the board. Many tower coolers and all AIO coolers don't have anyway to compensate for the downflow the stock cooler provides, and as the air around it is probably stationary or moving very slowly it heats up quickly. Good case airflow can help in most cases and if it's getting too hot whack a fan pointed directly at it and that should help.


I buy your premise but that wasn't indicated by the results. The results compared a tower cooler to 120mm and 240mm AIO coolers. The tower cooler and quite a few of the AIOs maintained very low VRM temps while others did not. So in this case, I don't see how the results can simply be explained by the direction of airflow.


----------



## Rickles

Can you link the source?


----------



## Jackson Galaxy




----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Can you link the source?


Already did but here it is again:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nepton-280l-tundra-td02-water3.0-pro-reserator3-max,3607-11.html


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

what are some reasonable 140mm fans ? i wanna try out some 140's


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> what are some reasonable 140mm fans ? i wanna try out some 140's


Do you just want a list of good quality 140s? or do you have preference such as, color, LED/non, speed, CFM, Db range....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007998%20600035592&IsNodeId=1&name=140mm


----------



## kpoeticg

If you're looking for 140 rad fans, it's really a short list. And it also depends what your price range is

There's Akasa Vipers, Akasa Apache's (Slower Black Vipers), Prolimatech Aluminum Vortex, Noiseblocker PK3's (BlackSilentPro), B Gears B-Blasters/B-PWM's, Cougars, & Alpenfohns

Those are probly the ONLY 140 rad fans worth looking at

There's also XSPC Xinrulian 140's. And if you're looking for something really affordable, there's always Yate Loons & Rosewill Hyperborea's (Seem like Akasa Apacha knock-off's)


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> what are some reasonable 140mm fans ? i wanna try out some 140's


I cannot stress enough how awesome the Cougar 140mm fans are. I have a pair in the front of my case. Check out some reviews online- they're stellar. They're definitely pricier than most other fans though- with the exception of Noctua fans.


----------



## kpoeticg

Everybody that owns Cougar's seem to love them. I personally wouldn't be able to get past the 1200RPM max tho

If you're living the "Lifestyle of the Rich & Famous", there's always Sanyo Denki San Ace's too. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_316_850&products_id=31238

San Ace's are supposed to be excellent fans. Just real expensive


----------



## vaporizer

I love my cougars too. I have the PWM ones. I can't even hear them when my comp is at idol. my HDD's are louder then the fans. they do scream a little at me when my CPU get above 60 degrees and they kick into full speed. I expected it though as I have 16 of them in my rig.


----------



## kpoeticg

Fans that max at 1200RPM really shouldn't be audible at all if they're any type of decent fans









That (And Linus) is why everybody thinks Noctua's are sooooo great. Silence above 1500RPM is what makes fans impressive to me.

Cougars screaming at their max (1200RPM) would piss me off too much. The reason i don't think Noctua's are anything special is because they scream at their max rpm too (1500RPM)

"Long Live Gentle Typhoons" no matter what the new name for em is gonna be









Edit: There is a tiny little part of me that's keeping my fingers crossed that the Scythe/Nidec split is gonna result in some 140mm & PWM versions of the gray blade GT's


----------



## GaMbi2004

*Off topic
You guys always seams to know a lot about many things..








Anyone knows anything about wifi signals? I JUST kick-started my Drone optimization project








Range, Monitor, Controller etc..
hop over to my log if interrested / got good knowledge on the subject


----------



## kpoeticg

I know some stuff about networking. I'm far from a guru, but it's another interest/hobby of mine. I'll check out your thread, but hit me up if you need help with something. Who knows, maybe i'll know the answer


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Fans that max at 1200RPM really shouldn't be audible at all if they're any type of decent fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That (And Linus) is why everybody thinks Noctua's are sooooo great. Silence above 1500RPM is what makes fans impressive to me.
> 
> Cougars screaming at their max (1200RPM) would piss me off too much. The reason i don't think Noctua's are anything special is because they scream at their max rpm too (1500RPM)
> 
> "Long Live Gentle Typhoons" no matter what the *new name* for em is gonna be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: There is a tiny little part of me that's keeping my fingers crossed that the Scythe/Nidec split is gonna result in some 140mm & PWM versions of the gray blade GT's


Noctua's are fugly though and too expensive. But they do perform well with a radiator, I used a UT60 280 with 2x 140's.

*Grand Flex*?
edit: or did you mean the 140's?


----------



## Ariolander

Alright I think I got all the components together for a pre-build photo.



Components Pictured:
Cooler Master HAF XB EVO
Intel Core i7-3930k
Gigabyte HD7970 OC 3GB
ASUS Sabertooth X79 Motherboard
32GB RAM - Corsair DDR3
256GB SSD - Samsung 840 Pro
850W PSU - XFX PRO Black Edition
Corsair H80i AIO Water Cooler Kit
Chenbro 5.25 Bay to Slim ODD + 3.5" Bay
Panasonic UJ240 Slim Blu-ray Burner
Rosewill 3.5" Internal Card Reader + USB
APC BN600G Battery Back-UPS
CM Storm QuickFire Rapid (CHERRY MX Blue)

Only thing not in the picture is the Toshiba Desktop 7200 3.0TB HDD I just ordered off Newegg. I was waiting for it to go on sale for a while and Newegg had a $30 off coupon in their latest newsletter. I am probably going to be recycling my old monitor and mouse into this build.

I don't see any reason to replace my old Dell S2409W 24" Monitor just yet. As nice (and expensive) as a 27/30" IPS display would be I don't think either of those would fit on my desk. As for mouse I am thinking of a Logitech G602. As much as I like my Razer Naga its starting to get long in tooth and isn't as responsive as it used to be.

Not the best components mind you, I hate the Gigabyte GFX Card and probably wouldn't have chosen the H80i over a H110 or Nepton 280L, but I got those two components for 'free' so I can't complain too much. Been sitting on this i7 3930k for a while, about time I did a build with it.


----------



## Jugurnot

Hey xb owners, got some uv cathodes finally to go with the uv blue sleeving. Looks ok but I need one more along the front me thinks







Also one above the front fans behind the mesh, instead of the blueish/purple led's that you see in the pics. The pictures dont really do it justice, but the fans glow pretty good.





I wanted to hide the front I/O cables better, so I cut a couple holes and ran the wires straight down into the top 5.25 bay. Won't get an opstical drive in there, but a fan controller might.




Just thought I would share, I think it looks pretty cool


----------



## wthenshaw

Ariolander, why do you hate the Gigabyte card?


----------



## Ariolander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Ariolander, why do you hate the Gigabyte card?


Mine is the Revision 2.1 variant of the Gigabyte HD7970 OC GFX card. The initial Revision 1 versions of the card received very good reviews due to the fact you could overclock them well on the stock cooler and after OCed they outperformed many competitors. I was bought this card based on the Revision 1 version's rave reviews and various awards.

Seeing all their customers were overclocking the card Gigabyte released a "GHz Edition" of the Revision 1 card that factory overclocked and charged a higher price for it respectively. To protect their 'new' product the later productions of the "OC Edition" include a hardware resistor that voltage locks the card to never exceed the "GHz Edition".

I wasn't really planning on overclocking it that much but at one point I considered doing so, Gigabyte basically removed that option from me. The entire way Gigabyte handled their HD7970 line left a bad taste in my mouth and I don't think I would recommend Gigabyte GFX cards to anyone after this incident.

Was very deceptive them hiding the changes to such a well reviewed and publicized card in a revision number you could only find after you already purchased it. It was a bit of fine print that the person who bought it for me got confused by and a marketing practice I am more than a little bit angered by.

I don't think I would purchase hardware from the company again seeing how they handled the incident.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Fans that max at 1200RPM really shouldn't be audible at all if they're any type of decent fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That (And Linus) is why everybody thinks Noctua's are sooooo great. Silence above 1500RPM is what makes fans impressive to me.
> 
> Cougars screaming at their max (1200RPM) would piss me off too much. The reason i don't think Noctua's are anything special is because they scream at their max rpm too (1500RPM)
> 
> 
> 
> "Long Live Gentle Typhoons" no matter what the *new name* for em is gonna be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: There is a tiny little part of me that's keeping my fingers crossed that the Scythe/Nidec split is gonna result in some 140mm & PWM versions of the gray blade GT's
> 
> 
> 
> Noctua's are fugly though and too expensive. But they do perform well with a radiator, I used a UT60 280 with 2x 140's.
> 
> *Grand Flex*?
> edit: or did you mean the 140's?
Click to expand...

Noctua's are "OK" fans for their RPM range. They're not really great at anything though. They're good for low RPM quiet builds, but there's better options that don't cost as much.

Maybe their upcoming industrial line of fans will be noteworthy. We'll see. GT's are great but their industrial model's sound like 747's

With the GT's i was referring to the fact that Scythe and Nidec had a falling out. Scythe only marketed the GT's and put their label on em. Nidec is the manufacturer. There's been speculation that Nidec would have to sell em under a different name because of patents. Right now they're just clearing out their stock. Grand Flex's are "Scythe's" new fans. Nidec's not involved, and supposedly they're not even comparable to GT's.

That's what i was talking about. Since Scythe isn't gonna be selling GT's anymore, either Nidec's gonna have to take over the marketing for them or another company might get involved

It would be great if this turn of events resulted in some1 being smart and releasing PWM AP 15's-AP-11's & AP-45's and/or 140mm versions


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ariolander*
> 
> Components Pictured:
> Cooler Master HAF XB EVO
> Intel Core i7-3770k
> Gigabyte HD7970 OC 3GB
> ASUS Sabertooth X79 Motherboard
> 32GB RAM - Corsair DDR3
> 256GB SSD - Samsung 840 Pro
> 850W PSU - XFX PRO Black Edition
> Corsair H80i AIO Water Cooler Kit
> Chenbro 5.25 Bay to Slim ODD + 3.5" Bay
> Panasonic UJ240 Slim Blu-ray Burner
> Rosewill 3.5" Internal Card Reader + USB
> APC BN600G Battery Back-UPS
> CM Storm QuickFire Rapid (CHERRY MX Blue)
> 
> Only thing not in the picture is the Toshiba Desktop 7200 3.0TB HDD I just ordered off Newegg. I was waiting for it to go on sale for a while and Newegg had a $30 off coupon in their latest newsletter. I am probably going to be recycling my old monitor and mouse into this build.
> 
> I don't see any reason to replace my old Dell S2409W 24" Monitor just yet. As nice (and expensive) as a 27/30" IPS display would be I don't think either of those would fit on my desk. As for mouse I am thinking of a Logitech G602. As much as I like my Razer Naga its starting to get long in tooth and isn't as responsive as it used to be.
> 
> Not the best components mind you, I hate the Gigabyte GFX Card and probably wouldn't have chosen the H80i over a H110 or Nepton 280L, but I got those two components for 'free' so I can't complain too much. Been sitting on this i7 3770k for a while, about time I did a build with it.


Am I missing something, but how can you use a 3770 on a x79 board? Aren't they different sockets?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Am I missing something, but how can you use a 3770 on a x79 board? Aren't they different sockets?


need the the z77 sabertooth. Thats the one I really wanted for my 3570k


----------



## Rickles

Didn't do a build log, not enough time to. Threw this together in about 6 hours.

I'll get out the DSLR later this week, got a tripod coming.










Also the spacing on the magicool 160mm (80 x 2) rad doesn't line up with the case.









And I'll be painting the shroud of that soundcard green this week as well.


----------



## kpoeticg

Black Ice has a 2.80mm rad too. A few people have used it on the rear mounts. I didn't even know Magicool made one of those

THIS one


----------



## Rickles

Yea, I got this magicool one, lot cheaper

Here is a better photo



I ordered 6 ft of tube and had about 6 inches to spare.


----------



## Ariolander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Am I missing something, but how can you use a 3770 on a x79 board? Aren't they different sockets?


You are indeed correct!

I thought I had a 3770k but upon closer inspection its a 3930k and LGA2011 socket so it should work with the X79 just fine.

I think I was confusing this processor with build with my HAF Stacker 935 build that uses a 4770k Haswell.


----------



## Kuudere

Don't mind me, just tossing in some updated pictures. I took out my X-Fi Titanium because it doesn't work in 8.1 and I'm not even sure I want to keep the thing anymore, and I should look into getting some black spraypaint for the USB 2.0 PCI Brackets at some point













I might consider an open-air card next time around, I think it would work wonderfully well with how much airflow I can get going through with the front fans


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> Don't mind me, just tossing in some updated pictures. I took out my X-Fi Titanium because it doesn't work in 8.1 and I'm not even sure I want to keep the thing anymore, and I should look into getting some black spraypaint for the USB 2.0 PCI Brackets at some point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might consider an open-air card next time around, I think it would work wonderfully well with how much airflow I can get going through with the front fans


That actually looks pretty sweet, despite the fact that you've got two different colors in there (which usually really bothers me). Oh, and Avexir FTW!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Ariolander: I see, I really would like to step up to the 2011 socket but I'm gonna wait and price stuff out when the new processor comes out. I think it'll be x99, but I dunno for sure.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Nice- a 120mm case fan can be screwed into the side panel grill on this case. Didn't even need zip-ties. Have the stock CoolerMaster 120mm fan (plugged into the voltage-reduction adapter that came with my Cougar fan so that it runs silent) blowing directly at my MoBo's VRMs.


----------



## Ariolander

LGA 2011 is definitely an enthusiast platform. I think the only reason I was able to justify the bump was I do a bit of video rendering so extra cores helps there and I had money to burn because I spent less on GFX cards than I expected to.

I had gotten 2x (!) Gigabyte HD7970 OC 3GB cards for _free_ so I could afford to splurge in other areas. One of the Gigabytes is currently being used in another build but once I get a replacement for it I will try cross-firing in my XB since the airflow is so nice.

I hate the cards but hey, for the price I didn't pay I guess I can't complain too much.


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ariolander*
> 
> LGA 2011 is definitely an enthusiast platform. I think the only reason I was able to justify the bump was I do a bit of video rendering so extra cores helps there and I had money to burn because I spent less on GFX cards than I expected to.
> 
> I had gotten 2x (!) Gigabyte HD7970 OC 3GB cards for _free_ so I could afford to splurge in other areas. One of the Gigabytes is currently being used in another build but once I get a replacement for it I will try cross-firing in my XB since the airflow is so nice.
> 
> I hate the cards but hey, for the price I didn't pay I guess I can't complain too much.


If you got them free I would have sold them off and gotten something you would have actually liked, unless you weren't allowed to, but you can never really complain about free.


----------



## kpoeticg

I didn't wanna multiquote all the build pics from the last few pages, but i love all the new build pics & progress pics guys!!!!

Lotta great pics lately

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Ariolander*
> 
> You are indeed correct!
> 
> I thought I had a 3770k but upon closer inspection its a 3930k and LGA2011 socket so it should work with the X79 just fine.
> 
> I think I was confusing this processor with build with my HAF Stacker 935 build that uses a 4770k Haswell.


LOL. You didn't even know you had a 3930k? That's kinda crazy!!!











> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Ariolander: I see, I really would like to step up to the 2011 socket but I'm gonna wait and price stuff out when the new processor comes out. I think it'll be x99, but I dunno for sure.


If you don't absolutely need to upgrade right now, you should wait for Haswell-E. IB-E is running on the EOL x79 chipset. Haswell-E is gonna get a much needed new chipset that should've gone to IB-E.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ariolander*
> 
> LGA 2011 is definitely an enthusiast platform. I think the only reason I was able to justify the bump was I do a bit of video rendering so extra cores helps there and I had money to burn because I spent less on GFX cards than I expected to.
> 
> I had gotten 2x (!) Gigabyte HD7970 OC 3GB cards for free so I could afford to splurge in other areas. One of the Gigabytes is currently being used in another build but once I get a replacement for it I will try cross-firing in my XB since the airflow is so nice.
> 
> I hate the cards but hey, for the price I didn't pay I guess I can't complain too much.


LGA2011 is about more than just the cores. The extra pins (2011 vs 1150, 1155, etc) lets it have extra PCI lanes. That's what makes it an enthusiast platform. Mainstream only has 16 lanes and anything more than a single 16x requires the use of PLX chips, which has more latency than native PCI, and also makes the boards more expensive. LGA2011 has 40 PCI lanes. So 16x/16x/8x is possible without PLX chips.


----------



## Justified

Hey guys. Loving the recent pics, cool color combos. I am once again in need of some advice. I am searching for a 200mm fan that will actually fit the ceiling of the xb, 2x140mm's for my kraken x60 and a few 120's. I am going black and blue themed and really like those corsair fans with the solid black body and blue ring... most important is finding a proper 200mm though. So far the Bitfenix seems to be all I can find.

Thanx guys,
Justified


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> Hey guys. Loving the recent pics, cool color combos. I am once again in need of some advice. I am searching for a 200mm fan that will actually fit the ceiling of the xb, 2x140mm's for my kraken x60 and a few 120's. I am going black and blue themed and really like those corsair fans with the solid black body and blue ring... most important is finding a proper 200mm though. So far the Bitfenix seems to be all I can find.
> 
> Thanx guys,
> Justified


A 200mm fan won't help temps- at all. Exhaust or intake- it is useless. Unless you want it for aesthetic reasons, which I doubt.


----------



## kpoeticg

THESE Noiseblocker PK-3's are popular Black 140's. THESE Akasa Apache's are good too.

Do you need 120mm rad fans or are they for case fans? If you're mounting them on a rad, THESE Alphacool eLoops are an excellent choice and are blue. I linked the 2300RPM version but they also come in 1200RPM



What do you want the top fan for? Is there a specific reason you need it, or is it just because there's a mount for it? There's very few circumstances where that top fan will do anything to help your temps. It's almost always better just to get the windowed top


----------



## Justified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> THESE Noiseblocker PK-3's are popular Black 140's. THESE Akasa Apache's are good too.
> Do you need 120mm rad fans or are they for case fans? If you're mounting them on a rad, THESE Alphacool eLoops are an excellent choice and are blue. I linked the 2300RPM version but they also come in 1200RPM
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want the top fan for? Is there a specific reason you need it, or is it just because there's a mount for it? There's very few circumstances where that top fan will do anything to help your temps. It's almost always better just to get the windowed top


Yeah I think I might get the windowed top the more I look into it. Bit pricey at the moment though and CM seems to be out of them.

I am looking to have blue led fans on the rads of both my x60 and x40 on the outside of the rad to have a bit of blue from outside the case. I want black and blue on the inside. So, 3x140mm led and 3x140mm black/blue visually appealing fans. May not need 120's.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> Yeah I think I might get the windowed top the more I look into it. Bit pricey at the moment though and CM seems to be out of them.
> 
> I am looking to have blue led fans on the rads of both my x60 and x40 on the outside of the rad to have a bit of blue from outside the case. I want black and blue on the inside. So, 3x140mm led and 3x140mm black/blue visually appealing fans. May not need 120's.


I would recommend these Cougars as they perform great.

http://www.cougar-world.com/products/fans/cfd_blue_led_fan.html


----------



## Justified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> I would recommend these Cougars as they perform great.
> 
> http://www.cougar-world.com/products/fans/cfd_blue_led_fan.html


I've seen these. As cool as they are, it's not quite what I am looking for. It has decent visual appeal for the inside of my case but I don't want LED's on the inside with the UV setup I want. I want the LED fans on the outside of the rads. No LED on the inside, I want UV reactive on the inside if possible.


----------



## Toan

Almost done! Ran into a few bumps in the road.


----------



## Ariolander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> I've seen these. As cool as they are, it's not quite what I am looking for. It has decent visual appeal for the inside of my case but I don't want LED's on the inside with the UV setup I want. I want the LED fans on the outside of the rads. No LED on the inside, I want UV reactive on the inside if possible.


Speaking of UV reactive insides I know people have been known to die their components, plastic shrouds and whatever various colors.

Do you know if there is a UV reactive version of these plastic dyes? Most of the ones people use for seem to be aimed at auto-body work so I don't know if UV is a thing for them.

I was thinking of something similar for my build and after seeing Tek Syndicate's video on using Vynyl Dye on your GFX card shroud.


----------



## kpoeticg

I've dyed fans.



I tried searching for some red UV i could add to the dye bath but couldn't come up with anything. For regular yellow/green UV though, a good way to do it is the stuff in Highlighters. You could crack it open and add it to the dye bath

I only dyed my fan blades cuz paint can add weight to the blades and throw off the balance. If i wanted to add color to something else, i'd probly just paint it.

Might be able to pull something off with some Mayhem's UV Dye's tho. I just could never get an answer about mixing it with powdered dye's


----------



## Tamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ariolander*
> 
> Speaking of UV reactive insides I know people have been known to die their components, plastic shrouds and whatever various colors.
> 
> Do you know if there is a UV reactive version of these plastic dyes? Most of the ones people use for seem to be aimed at auto-body work so I don't know if UV is a thing for them.
> 
> I was thinking of something similar for my build and after seeing Tek Syndicate's video on using Vynyl Dye on your GFX card shroud.


Is this what you need?


----------



## Justified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ariolander*
> 
> Speaking of UV reactive insides I know people have been known to die their components, plastic shrouds and whatever various colors.
> 
> Do you know if there is a UV reactive version of these plastic dyes? Most of the ones people use for seem to be aimed at auto-body work so I don't know if UV is a thing for them.
> 
> I was thinking of something similar for my build and after seeing Tek Syndicate's video on using Vynyl Dye on your GFX card shroud.


Not to sure about "dye" but I do have both a can of liquid and a few aerosol cans of super clear applicant. 100% not visable until UV light is applied.

Both of which can be found here: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=60_117

I went with a can white as well as both a can and aerosol of blue. I was able to try different hues of blue by adding white too it. It also allowed me to highlight some darker more shaded areas of my case with the white instead of the blue. I have the ASUS Sabertooth TUF mobo and will be removing the armor to do a ful coat of blue and some white highlited areas. I may even stick my Steam Gamertag in there for hell of it.


----------



## kpoeticg

Any chance you can show pics of exactly what the UV Paint looks like with and without Cathodes turned on?

I've been curious about that stuff for a while but never really seen any reviews about it and didn't wanna waste my money. Alot of UV paints i've seen for sale have had s****y customer feedback


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toan*
> 
> Almost done! Ran into a few bumps in the road.


Sweet job!


----------



## Justified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Any chance you can show pics of exactly what the UV Paint looks like with and without Cathodes turned on?
> 
> I've been curious about that stuff for a while but never really seen any reviews about it and didn't wanna waste my money. Alot of UV paints i've seen for sale have had s****y customer feedback


For sure I will. Once I get everything done and back together that is always the plan. Try doing some YouTube reviews on certain brands and types of applications, that's what I always do.

On a side note, I won $9,294.50 In Niagara Falls Casino tonight lmao! Possible serious upgrade coming lol


----------



## Justified

As soon as i made my previous post I realised you guys are a prove it or it didn't happen group so here is a pic of the slot machine screen lol

unnamed.png 183k .png file


----------



## kpoeticg

Cool, thanx. Make sure you post em in here when you do. I appreciate it

Also, when you wanna post pics, you gotta upload em as images. Either you posted that as a file or you need to convert it to jpg


----------



## Justified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Cool, thanx. Make sure you post em in here when you do. I appreciate it
> 
> Also, when you wanna post pics, you gotta upload em as images. Either you posted that as a file or you need to convert it to jpg


Oh ok, still some stuff here I don't know about... Like how to get my tags in my sig kinda thing lol.

Hope this works...


----------



## kpoeticg

SWEET!!!! Congrats

If you wanna put stuff in your sig, just click "My Profile" up at the top and then go to "Edit Signature"

If you wanna put your PC Components in your sig then click "Rigbuilder" in the upper right corner


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Updated, dusted, minor changes, srry ****ty quality pics. These other xb's are looking really nice


----------



## Justified

So yeah, looking at my sig I haven't figured out how to display those fancy sig tags... Tried copy paste of code on main thread page, tried copying another persons sig but no luck... What am I doing wrong?

Cool pics @JollyGreenJoint


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> So yeah, looking at my sig I haven't figured out how to display those fancy sig tags... Tried copy paste of code on main thread page, tried copying another persons sig but no luck... What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Cool pics @JollyGreenJoint


Code:



Code:


[center][URL="http://www.overclock.net/t/1329750/the-cooler-master-haf-xb-club"]Cooler Master [B]HAF XB[/B] club[/URL][/center]


----------



## Justified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [center][URL="http://www.overclock.net/t/1329750/the-cooler-master-haf-xb-club"]Cooler Master [B]HAF XB[/B] club[/URL][/center]


Awesome, thanx man! Now to go get my ASUS Sabertooth z87 TUF, gtx 780 and i7-4770k links lol


----------



## wthenshaw

New keyboard


----------



## Zero9O

i was wondering if you can put both the gtx 780 classified and an h100i liquid cooler into the cooler master haf xb case? im fairly new to this and i dont want to buy parts that dont work together.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> New keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Keyboard looks sek-see brotha. Congrats =)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero9O*
> 
> i was wondering if you can put both the gtx 780 classified and an h100i liquid cooler into the cooler master haf xb case? im fairly new to this and i dont want to buy parts that dont work together.


There's about 13 1/8" from rad mount to pci brackets. So just get the dimensions and add em up. 25.4mm = 1 inch

Welcome to OCN!!


----------



## ozyo

will it fit ax1200i,evga gtx 780 ti classified ?


----------



## Toan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> will it fit ax1200i,evga gtx 780 ti classified ?


An ax1200i, I'm not sure. My hx850 fits with about 1/2'' til it touches the hdd pcb and for the 780ti classy, that will fit no problem. I had my 5970 fit with a 240 rad in the front and that's a 13'' card


----------



## Justified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero9O*
> 
> i was wondering if you can put both the gtx 780 classified and an h100i liquid cooler into the cooler master haf xb? im fairly new to this and i dont want to buy parts that dont work together.


I will say yes as I have an Evga gtx 780 with a Kraken X60 installed with plenty of room to run 4 fans in a push pull configuration.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> will it fit ax1200i,evga gtx 780 ti classified ?


I will say yes to this as well as i have a Seagate 1250 psu so I'm sure your ax1200i will fit with the extended psu back bracket. Based on my experience, I would suggest you place your psu into the psu bracket and do not secure it before you do all your pin connections. With a larger psu it is a bit tight in there to weasel your fingers in there to plug things into the psu once secured.

Welcome to the site guys.


----------



## Toan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero9O*
> 
> i was wondering if you can put both the gtx 780 classified and an h100i liquid cooler into the cooler master haf xb case? im fairly new to this and i dont want to buy parts that dont work together.


Welcome to the site/club!

I like to tell people that if I can fit a 5970 with an H100i in push, anything cant fit into this case!


----------



## kpoeticg

Not sure about the AX1200i. If i recall, that's a pretty long PSU, which might mean it won't. I have an Antec HCP-1300 Platinum that fits great.

As far as the 780ti Classy, i posted the dimensions of the inside of the chassis like 2 posts ago. Just look up the card dimensions on Newegg or something and add it up.

Here's a cpl pics so you can get a better visual



Spoiler: PiCS







I spoilered those cuz i've already posted em in here a few times.

Here's one with fans mounted.


----------



## SortOfGrim

well update is done! Added a 120 rad along with a spare Alpenföhn Wing Boost.





guess what fans?


----------



## wthenshaw

Scythe GT AP-15 of course...


----------



## SortOfGrim

and the winner of empty beer cans goes to...







...wthenshaw!


----------



## kpoeticg




----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> and the winner of empty beer cans goes to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...wthenshaw!


Awesome! Actually really want 5 of these myself, but really hard to find in the UK, and more expensive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*


Forever posting gifs eh


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Awesome! Actually really want 5 of these myself, but really hard to find in the UK, and more *expensive*.
> Forever posting gifs eh


I pay €14,50 (11.96 gbp). edit: If it wasn't such a pita (customs, shipping tax) I would send them your way.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> 1: Awesome! Actually really want 5 of these myself, but really hard to find in the UK, and more expensive.
> 
> 2: Forever posting gifs eh


1: Damn that sux, didn't know GT's were hard to come by in GB. If you ever wanna pay for the shipping, feel free to hit me up. I'd grab some for you and ship em out. I've never shipped to GB before, so really don't know if that would help or not

2:



I get amused by stupid things sometimes


----------



## Eth0

Hello there

I you like you can check out my first buildlog


Projekt *KILDE* HAF XB

i just got 1 question.
does anyone know what the AWG the cabels are on a normal HX1050 PSU from Corsair?


----------



## Buxty

GT's are hard to get in the UK? Scan.co.uk sell them on their site and through their ebay store, and so does Watercooling UK through their ebay store too.


----------



## Ariolander

I thinking of mounting a Velociraptor in the HDD cage and I am worried about heat in the lower half of the case getting stale and would like to get some air flowing in the bottom half of the case.

Whats the best way to mount the lower 80mm fans? Intake, Exhaust, or not necessary at all?


----------



## Misbehaven

I am currently running 2 80mm BBlasters fans on the bottom. They do a great job of cooling the HD cage.


----------



## Misbehaven

Ok so now I am thinking of water cooling my CPU. As luck would have it I got a not so great I7 4770K. I can only clock it at 4.2 ghz with air cooling. I would try a Nactua N14U dual fan but the weight of it scares me. I have my computer in my semi truck and feel that there is way to much bouncing around for a huge heatsink like that. I am considering the CM Glacer 240L. What say the experts. Do you feel that this would be to much of a risk in a moving vehicle? They seem to be sealed pretty good and the water block/pump are so much lighter. I figured it would put much less strain on my MB.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I pay €14,50 (11.96 gbp). edit: If it wasn't such a pita (customs, shipping tax) I would send them your way.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> 1: Damn that sux, didn't know GT's were hard to come by in GB. If you ever wanna pay for the shipping, feel free to hit me up. I'd grab some for you and ship em out. I've never shipped to GB before, so really don't know if that would help or not
> 
> 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get amused by stupid things sometimes


Cheapest I can find them for is £16 each not including shipping.

Shipping from US will be ridiculously expensive and take a long time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> GT's are hard to get in the UK? Scan.co.uk sell them on their site and through their ebay store, and so does Watercooling UK through their ebay store too.


http://www.scan.co.uk/products/120mm-scythe-gentle-typhoon-1850-rpm-cooling-fan

Call for price / preorder


----------



## Ariolander

So I decided to do a build log for my first ever computer build in 10 years over at the official CMr forums.

*[First Build] Cooler Master HAF XB EVO*

Didn't feel right posting it here as I wasn't doing anything too fancy like case modding. Just sharing my experiences and musings while building in my new favorite case.

I do have photos though. Photos are always relevant right?


_2x SSDs on the 2.5" to 3.5" Tray Required Some Serious Cable Acrobatics_


_By Combining a Slim ODD BRD Burner & Front Panel USB / SD Reader I saved a 5.25" Bay_


_The H80i is Front Mounted as Intake and 32GB RAM Slotted Into the Motherboard_


----------



## ricardovix

Hello!

Can anyone tell me if the haf xb support a GTX 690 and a Thermaltake Extreme 2.0??

I'm asking that because the thick of the radiator isn't 27mm, but 38mm....

Thanks!


----------



## Majentrix

Yes and yes, with room to spare in both cases.


----------



## ricardovix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> Yes and yes, with room to spare in both cases.


are you 100% sure? Because gtx 690 is 28cm long and the thermaltake extreme 2.0 thick is 3.8cm...

Thanks!


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricardovix*
> 
> are you 100% sure? Because gtx 690 is 28cm long and the thermaltake extreme 2.0 thick is 3.8cm...
> 
> Thanks!


Check this out for clearances:



13in is about 330mm or 33cm so if your card is 28+4, then that would come out to 32cm and you will have 1mm to spare. Mind you that this is only in push though.

EDIT: Thanks to @kpoeticg for the pic


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ariolander*
> 
> So I decided to do a build log for my first ever computer build in 10 years over at the official CMr forums.
> 
> *[First Build] Cooler Master HAF XB EVO*
> 
> Didn't feel right posting it here as I wasn't doing anything too fancy like case modding. Just sharing my experiences and musings while building in my new favorite case.
> 
> I do have photos though. Photos are always relevant right?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2x SSDs on the 2.5" to 3.5" Tray Required Some Serious Cable Acrobatics
> 
> 
> By Combining a Slim ODD BRD Burner & Front Panel USB / SD Reader I saved a 5.25" Bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The H80i is Front Mounted as Intake and 32GB RAM Slotted Into the Motherboard


All pics of XB builds are relevant in here. When you see you builds that impress you, just take it as inspiration. Don't let it stop you from sharing your ideas. We love seeing XB builds of all caliber in here









Edit: I bookmarked it my buildlogs folder, but you'd probly have alot more people in here check it out if you started a thread for it on OCN and just keep it updated.

I can't speak for everybody, but most of the build logs i follow, i'm subscribed on OCN. And i just click back to my Subscriptions page and look to see what threads are lit up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Check this out for clearances:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13in is about 330mm or 33cm so if your card is 28+4, then that would come out to 32cm and you will have 1mm to spare. Mind you that this is only in push though.
> 
> EDIT: Thanks to @kpoeticg for the pic


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eth0*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> I you like you can check out my first buildlog
> 
> 
> Projekt *KILDE* HAF XB
> 
> i just got 1 question.
> does anyone know what the AWG the cabels are on a normal HX1050 PSU from Corsair?


Nice build! Are you gonna put up a log on OCN so we can subscribe easily?








You made the 360mm rad mod look SO easy ^^
Ser godt ud








As for AWG, I think you can see that written on the wires.. 18awg is common.. Im guessing you are asking for sleeving? are you gonna replace the wires or re use them?
If the wires are 18, you can go 16(bigger) if you want.. just dont go higher number(thinner wire)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> Check this out for clearances:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13in is about 330mm or 33cm so if your card is 28+4, then that would come out to 32cm and you will have 1mm to spare. Mind you that this is only in push though.
> 
> EDIT: Thanks to @kpoeticg for the pic


Nice







but actually.. 33cm minus 28+4(3.8) isnt 1mm.. its 1cm(1.2cm) to spare


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Misbehaven*
> 
> Ok so now I am thinking of water cooling my CPU. As luck would have it I got a not so great I7 4770K. I can only clock it at 4.2 ghz with air cooling. I would try a Nactua N14U dual fan but the weight of it scares me. I have my computer in my semi truck and feel that there is way to much bouncing around for a huge heatsink like that. I am considering the CM Glacer 240L. What say the experts. Do you feel that this would be to much of a risk in a moving vehicle? They seem to be sealed pretty good and the water block/pump are so much lighter. I figured it would put much less strain on my MB.


IF all this is going in a HAF XB Case I wouldn't think the air cooler would be too much strain. Remember the board is lying down so gravity and strain is taken off the board compared to a case that sits the mobo vertically. This and I doubt you are taking sharp turning or auto-crossing in your rig







so side-ways movement should be at a minimum. That said, I am always for water-cooling and a Glacer is a fine unit, you may consider also the "little" brother Eisberg 240 (I own one and am partial to it) due to its larger,more solid, threaded connectors and anti-kink hoses it may be a little more rigid and heavier duty for the truck. My uncle is a truck driver and while it has been ages since I was last in a rig, I do remember alot of vibration from that diesel, so all the more rigid the better. And both are fully modular so either would allow for expansion and upgrades down the road as you see fit.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ariolander*
> 
> So I decided to do a build log for my first ever computer build in 10 years over at the official CMr forums.
> 
> *[First Build] Cooler Master HAF XB EVO*
> 
> Didn't feel right posting it here as I wasn't doing anything too fancy like case modding. Just sharing my experiences and musings while building in my new favorite case.
> 
> I do have photos though. Photos are always relevant right?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _2x SSDs on the 2.5" to 3.5" Tray Required Some Serious Cable Acrobatics_
> 
> 
> _By Combining a Slim ODD BRD Burner & Front Panel USB / SD Reader I saved a 5.25" Bay_
> 
> 
> _The H80i is Front Mounted as Intake and 32GB RAM Slotted Into the Motherboard_


build it (here) and they will come ( to OCN so we can subscribe and follow easier)


----------



## Ariolander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> build it (here) and they will come ( to OCN so we can subscribe and follow easier)


I guess it can't hurt to post it here. What would be the appropriate place to post such a build log? Not quite into case mod territory just yet, though I may want to do a window mod in future because the photos in this thread are just to sick.

I think the purpose of making a log beyond just 'blogging' about my new computer as it is sucha geeky thing to do, chronicling was to share some musings about using the case as a 'normal' user. It is such an unique form factor building in a HAF XB was unlike any other formfactor and I don't think I was prepared for it in many ways as expressed by my complete lack of any SATA cables that didn't have 90 degree bends.

90 degree SATA cables while excellent for most towers are actually bent in the wrong direction for a HAF XB! Who knew? I certainly didn't and lo and behold my build got interrupted as I had to mail order some cables. At least I was mindful enough to follow some reviewers advice and invested in a shorter, high quality modular power supply. I have barely started wiring it with temporary tiedowns and I can already see how useful not having the cables I left in my PSU bag as it is.


----------



## kpoeticg

Probly Intel Build Logs would be the best place. http://www.overclock.net/f/165/intel-build-logs


----------



## GaMbi2004

I put my log under water cooling but I guess the intel-build-logs would be more suiting for your build.
Anyways.. I dont think there is any rules about where to put your log.. just where ever it makes most sense for you









And for the sata.. do you mean in the hotspwap PCB or on the motherboard?
90degrees works good on motherboards that has "standing" sata connectors, but as fare as I know, most new mobos has 90 degree connectors on the board itself to allow for better cable management . really depends on the mobo and not the case









Im guessing you was talking about the hotswap PCB? yea.. that could have been made better, and I think they fixed it on later models..


Does anyone have the revised version and can clarify if a 90 degree sata would point towards the PSU or under the hotswap cage?
I guess both directions would work better than original


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ariolander*
> 
> I guess it can't hurt to post it here. What would be the appropriate place to post such a build log? Not quite into case mod territory just yet, though I may want to do a window mod in future because the photos in this thread are just to sick.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I think the purpose of making a log beyond just 'blogging' about my new computer as it is sucha geeky thing to do, chronicling was to share some musings about using the case as a 'normal' user. It is such an unique form factor building in a HAF XB was unlike any other formfactor and I don't think I was prepared for it in many ways as expressed by my complete lack of any SATA cables that didn't have 90 degree bends.
> 
> 90 degree SATA cables while excellent for most towers are actually bent in the wrong direction for a HAF XB! Who knew? I certainly didn't and lo and behold my build got interrupted as I had to mail order some cables. At least I was mindful enough to follow some reviewers advice and invested in a shorter, high quality modular power supply. I have barely started wiring it with temporary tiedowns and I can already see how useful not having the cables I left in my PSU bag as it is.


cool, looking forward to the log. please put the log in your sig so we can easily find it buy clicking on the link in your posts. there are lots of us in this thread that have done the window mod. there are some pretty informative posts on measurements and tips in the back pages of this thread. Oh, welcome to the OCN HAF XB club.


----------



## Ariolander

I went ahead and crossposted it to the Intel Build section *here*.

Well my motherboard (Asus Sabertooth X79) has all 8x of its SATA ports stacked next to each other along one edge of the board so it requires a straight SATA end here due to their close proximity.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Im guessing you was talking about the hotswap PCB? yea.. that could have been made better, and I think they fixed it on later models..
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the revised version and can clarify if a 90 degree sata would point towards the PSU or under the hotswap cage?
> I guess both directions would work better than original




I have the revised version of the PCB. It uses a SATA power adapter instead of molex to alleviate the earlier problem of people inserting the molex incorrectly and frying their drives. So that was a good fix on Cooler Master's part.

As you can see from the way the SATA ports in the photo the ports are facing 'inward' rather than 'outward' thus making 90 degree SATA cables useless when the PCB is mounted to the Xdock.

The cables my motherboard came with:
2x SATA3 double-straight locking cables - these were usable.
2x SATA3 90degree-straight locking cables - usable on the HDD cage with awkward bending.
4x SATA2 90degree-straight cables - unusable for connecting my Xdock PCB as pictured above.


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but actually.. 33cm minus 28+4(3.8) isnt 1mm.. its 1cm(1.2cm) to spare


Ah my bad, that's what I meant to say. Thanks


----------



## Rickles

I have the newer one and I think I used my 90 degree for the dvd drive, and used 2 of the many straight ones I had for the Xdock.

Really impressed with the Xdock though, my 18 month son was tinkering with my computer as I was switching things from one case to the other and he broke off the sata connector to my hard drive, luckily the pins were all still attached, just no plastic around them. Seems to be making decent enough contact, but I think I will end up replacing it sooner then anticipated.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I have the newer one and I think I used my 90 degree for the dvd drive, and used 2 of the many straight ones I had for the Xdock.
> 
> Really impressed with the Xdock though, my 18 month son was tinkering with my computer as I was switching things from one case to the other and he broke off the sata connector to my hard drive, luckily the pins were all still attached, just no plastic around them. Seems to be making decent enough contact, but I think I will end up replacing it sooner then anticipated.


I've broke that too before. it sucked, but it still worked


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ariolander*
> 
> I went ahead and crossposted it to the Intel Build section *here*.
> 
> Well my motherboard (Asus Sabertooth X79) has all 8x of its SATA ports stacked next to each other along one edge of the board so it requires a straight SATA end here due to their close proximity.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the revised version of the PCB. It uses a SATA power adapter instead of molex to alleviate the earlier problem of people inserting the molex incorrectly and frying their drives. So that was a good fix on Cooler Master's part.
> 
> As you can see from the way the SATA ports in the photo the ports are facing 'inward' rather than 'outward' thus making 90 degree SATA cables useless when the PCB is mounted to the Xdock.
> 
> The cables my motherboard came with:
> 2x SATA3 double-straight locking cables - these were usable.
> 2x SATA3 90degree-straight locking cables - usable on the HDD cage with awkward bending.
> 4x SATA2 90degree-straight cables - unusable for connecting my Xdock PCB as pictured above.


I see ^^ thanks for clearing the PCB up for me







good pic!
gl on the build!


----------



## Jugurnot

I have one 90 degree sata cable that points towards the psu when plugged in here. All others point the wrong way


----------



## Ariolander

For a while I feared my cables wouldn't come and I would have to wait another day to continue my build but low and behold the SATA fairy sent her Overnight Express courier to my doorstep at 6PM with a dozen of her finest SATA3 cables at hand.

At 18" they are about 1.5" shorter than the ones that came with my mobo but I doubt that will be a problem in a HAF XB as compact as things are within this cube case. They look kinda tacky in all the light of the photo but I can already see how it can catch light. I can't wait to get these cables under a UV cold cathode and see them glow.



Since I was already paying the $6 for flat-rate overnight shipping at Monoprice I decided what the heck I would pack as many cheap cables as I could into the order. Got a molex to SATA power adapter, some USB cables, some audio adapters/cables, a pair of headphones, and an iPhone case bumper for a friend.

I was going to save this for *my log* but since I am already posting build news...

I found a 1TB WD Black in another rig that it can 'donate' so I thing I got my drive layout down. I will install the OS and major applications on the 256GB Samsung SSD. The 1TB WD Black with will be paired the tiny 32GB Kingston SSD as 



 where I will store all but my highest priory games.

The HAF-XB EVO only has room for 2x 3.5 HDDs in its drive cage but luckily the 3.5 to 2.5 adapter that came with the XB can hold 2x SSDs so the HDD cage can hold my 3 primary drives. With the 3TB left over I decided it is best used as a general storage drive for downloads and whatever and I will relegate it to an Xdock bay.

At one point I considered getting a 5.25" to 3.5" bay adapter to internally mount the HDD but wanting to continue the build ASAP and not wait on any additional parts I will go for Xdock for now and leave that as an option available for the future.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Hi! I'm joining to the club! I moved from a thermaltake v3 and it seems to have dropped like 5° on GPU & CPU, the next thing on plans is to change the CPU cooler





































I put a button for the Asus direct key










Enviado desde el Moto G de Carnage


----------



## kpoeticg

Welcome to OCN & The HAF XB Club.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> Hi! I'm joining to the club! I moved from a thermaltake v3 and it seems to have dropped like 5° on GPU & CPU, the next thing on plans is to change the CPU cooler
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a button for the Asus direct key
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde el Moto G de Carnage


welcome to the OCN HAF XB club. well done adds to the case to make it your own.

thing i love about this club, is that everyone case looks different even from the outside. i don't think i have seen too many of these in this thread that look alike. we all have cut a hole here, or put a HDD there, or installed a button somewhere, or ... well you all get the point. great club with a great cast of characters in this thread/club. Oh and very helpful as well is an extra extra bonus. Keep up the goodness folks.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> welcome to the OCN HAF XB club. well done adds to the case to make it your own.
> 
> thing i love about this club, is that everyone case looks different even from the outside. i don't think i have seen too many of these in this thread that look alike. we all have cut a hole here, or put a HDD there, or installed a button somewhere, or ... well you all get the point. great club with a great cast of characters in this thread/club. Oh and very helpful as well is an extra extra bonus. Keep up the goodness folks.


Mine is pretty generic...

Thinking about mods though, just trying to justify the cost and then implement them


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Mine is pretty generic...
> 
> Thinking about mods though, just trying to justify the cost and then implement them


It's ok brotha. You still win the "Neat & Tidy" Award


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> It's ok brotha. You still win the "Neat & Tidy" Award


You're damn right I do









Jk


----------



## KevvinG

Hey guys, fairly new to OC.net, been debating between the HAF XB and the Silverstone FT03 (it all depends how big my dorm is when I go to uni)

I was wondering if anyone had tried a dual 120mm rad in the front (exhaust), a single 120mm rad in the back (exhaust) then using the big 240 and the two 80mms for intake? Any ideas on how well this would work for overall system temps?

EDIT: Just for clarification I'm planning on putting both my CPU and GPU in loop coolers


----------



## kpoeticg

Sounds like you're gonna create a dust magnet. Especially in a dormroom. Isn't the FT03 an matx chassis?

If i were you, i'd just use the 240 in the front as intake and the 120 rad exhausting out the rear. You should be fine. Could always throw a 160 (2.80mm) rad in the bottom if you want an extra intake rad. And i'd skip the top 200-230mm fan. It's not gonna help your setup.

Welcome to OCN

Edit: Remember, rads cool best when intaking fresh air. You always wanna use your rads for intake as much as possible. Using your 2 rads for exhaust is backwards logic. Using NO rads for exhaust is best, but also not really possible with front and rear rads in the HAF XB without major modding.

Also, when you have more exhaust than intake, air is gonna find its way in through the mesh in the case. Air brings dust with it. And the 2.80mm in the bottom has NO effect on the top level of the chassis. Throwing a rad there could be useful, but it will only help airflow for your bottom level


----------



## gadxb

Hi

Thats my first post on oc.net. Im reading this thread for long time and love that "box". Bought mine so i want to share my progres.
Of course its not finished. I want to watercool gpu and mobo. Waiting for 240 rad. Hope u like it













Ps.
Sry for my eng.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadxb*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Thats my first post on oc.net. Im reading this thread for long time and love that "box". Bought mine so i want to share my progres.
> Of course its not finished. I want to watercool gpu and mobo. Waiting for 240 rad. Hope u like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps.
> Sry for my eng.


looks good. welcome to OCN and this club. if you PM the OP he will add you (and all new comers) to the 1st post.


----------



## KevvinG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Sounds like you're gonna create a dust magnet. Especially in a dormroom. Isn't the FT03 an matx chassis?
> 
> If i were you, i'd just use the 240 in the front as intake and the 120 rad exhausting out the rear. You should be fine. Could always throw a 160 (2.80mm) rad in the bottom if you want an extra intake rad. And i'd skip the top 200-230mm fan. It's not gonna help your setup.
> 
> Welcome to OCN
> 
> Edit: Remember, rads cool best when intaking fresh air. You always wanna use your rads for intake as much as possible. Using your 2 rads for exhaust is backwards logic. Using NO rads for exhaust is best, but also not really possible with front and rear rads in the HAF XB without major modding.
> 
> Also, when you have more exhaust than intake, air is gonna find its way in through the mesh in the case. Air brings dust with it. And the 2.80mm in the bottom has NO effect on the top level of the chassis. Throwing a rad there could be useful, but it will only help airflow for your bottom level


Hmm that's what I was afraid of

Yeah the FT03 is mATX, that's why I'm on the fence about it because not only does it cost double the XB but I'd also need a new mobo

Thanks! So since intaking air is ideal when it comes to the rads, I was thinking the dual 120mm in the front intaking, the single 120 in the rear intaking, and leaving the top fan out for positive air pressure in the case (I guess my logic is that the added pressure should squeeze out the air (along with dust) that's hanging around in the case, and hot air should rise out the vented top)


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadxb*











Just curious, why do you have the gpu on the second pci-e slot? 1st slot is for better performance (according to Asus)

And what AIO cooler is that?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KevvinG*
> 
> Hmm that's what I was afraid of
> 
> Yeah the FT03 is mATX, that's why I'm on the fence about it because not only does it cost double the XB but I'd also need a new mobo
> 
> Thanks! So since intaking air is ideal when it comes to the rads, I was thinking the dual 120mm in the front intaking, the single 120 in the rear intaking, and leaving the top fan out for positive air pressure in the case (I guess my logic is that the added pressure should squeeze out the air (along with dust) that's hanging around in the case, and hot air should rise out the vented top)


You're on the right track, but no i don't recommend that.

Even though you're planning on putting your CPU and GPU under water, you still have other components in there, your mobo & ram especially, that need airflow. The HAF in HAF XB stands for "High Air Flow".

The way the chassis is designed provides great airflow by intaking through the front and exhausting out the rear. So cool air comes in, blows across your motherboard, and quickly blows back out the rear. Unless you're doing a full custom loop with blocks on EVERYTHING, airflow is still an important factor. Anything aside from intaking through the front and exhausting out the rear is going against the grain. There's instances where changing things up can be helpful, but i wouldn't recommend it in your case. Stick with the design, front 240 intake, rear 120 exhaust. No top fan. And the bottom 80mm's are up to you, just know that it won't do anything for your upper level airflow


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Alot of XB love!! I remember the days of Page 490's


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> Alot of XB love!! I remember the days of Page 490's


I'm only at page 138


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> Alot of XB love!! I remember the days of Page 490's


pfft, page 490 was so 2013.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Welcome to the newcomers
and
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> pfft, page 490 was so 2013.


LOL ^^


----------



## wthenshaw

I think I turned up around 250 pages in


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> pfft, page 490 was so 2013.












Quote:



> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I think I turned up around 250 pages in


I don't even remember what page i started posting at. I know i spent a good month reading through this entire thread before i was caught up tho


----------



## gadxb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, why do you have the gpu on the second pci-e slot? 1st slot is for better performance (according to Asus)
> 
> And what AIO cooler is that?


That is Asetek LCLC. Im using it only temporary.
I didn't noticed any downgrade in second pcie slot







Btw GPU is one of the things i must change









Postman bring today two things for my WC.




Bitfenix Recon



Double 240mm Ek rad. Im still waiting for coolant.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I don't even remember what page i started posting at. I know i spent a good month reading through this entire thread before i was caught up tho


I was here when OP used to be a regular poster


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, you were one of the main guys in this thread that helped people by the time i finally registered an account on OCN so i could start posting in here









You, Sascha, DGeorge, Vaporizer, & Wermad <===At least the main people that helped me out alot


----------



## wthenshaw

Gotta keep the knowledge flowing.


----------



## Lareson

I couldn't figure out why you guys were talking about the page numbers being in the 490's when I see this is page 230. Then I remembered that I changed it so that I can view more posts per page. Still pretty impressive for this case being out a good year now! I know I'll be sticking with it for quite some time!


----------



## SortOfGrim

impressive that there are 6876(+1) posts for this case!


----------



## Robilar

I am quite happy with this inexpensive case as well.

There are only two things that would make me change at the moment.

A new HAF XB that got rid of the removable hard drive bays and put in standard 5.25" bays. Optional fan mounts in the side doors would be a nice option as well.

A Corsair Air 540 with a finished bottom so that it could be side aligned with a finished look all the way around.

Seeing as neither of those is likely to happen, I'm good


----------



## kpoeticg

I think stock fanmounts in the side panels would be counter-intuitive to the HAF in the HAF XB









Keep in mind that the case is designed with terrific front => back airflow. The top fanmount already messes with that. Side mounts would completely negate it and it wouldn't be a "HAF" XB anymore.

Don't get me wrong, it's a great option for watercoolers and i would've bought that extra panel the day it was released. Just think that CM releases enough cases that the HAF series needs to stay focused on air-flow/direction.

I'm currently trying to plan out an idea to completely remove the mobo support rails and make a mobo tray out of acrylic that hugs my mobo a little more and frees up some more room on the sides. Right now it's just an idea and dunno how much i'll bring to reality, which is why i'm not typing this in my build log right now


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I think stock fanmounts in the side panels would be counter-intuitive to the HAF in the HAF XB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that the case is designed with terrific front => back airflow. The top fanmount already messes with that. Side mounts would completely negate it and it wouldn't be a "HAF" XB anymore.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's a great option for watercoolers and i would've bought that extra panel the day it was released. Just think that CM releases enough cases that the HAF series needs to stay focused on air-flow/direction.
> 
> I'm currently trying to plan out an idea to completely remove the mobo support rails and make a mobo tray out of acrylic that hugs my mobo a little more and frees up some more room on the sides. Right now it's just an idea and dunno how much i'll bring to reality, which is why *i'm not typing this in my build log right now*


But I see it.... And I'll hold you to it!


----------



## kpoeticg

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh









Lol, nah I've actually been thinking of different ways to do it for a while. I'm pretty positive about making a mobo tray out of acrylic. I just gotta figure out the mounting and a cpl of other details. I really want it to still be removable.

The mobo tray only sits like 8mm above the 5.25 cages, so if i used thick acrylic, it should be possible to make it stable. Maybe some aluminum angle under the pci slots could keep it a removeable tray. Still thinking about it


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, nah I've actually been thinking of different ways to do it for a while. I'm pretty positive about making a mobo tray out of acrylic. I just gotta figure out the mounting and a cpl of other details. I really want it to still be removable.
> The mobo tray only sits like 8mm above the 5.25 cages, so if i used thick acrylic, it should be possible to make it stable. Maybe some aluminum angle under the pci slots could keep it a removeable tray. Still thinking about it


not sure if you've seen it already but this build log has some really good stuff to do with acrylic mobo tray like how he taps the holes for the standoffs ect. he also does some neat stuff with bending a sheet of acrylic too using a heat gun and/or blow torch.


----------



## kpoeticg

Awesome. Thanx bro. I'm gonna check it out now


----------



## Ariolander

Some photos from my latest log *Build Day 2: Cable Routing, Water Cooling & Forgetting Basics* wherein I prove its been +10 years since I built a computer last and I get crockblocked by my own stupidity.

Also, I rewire the case's insides half a dozen times before I am finally happy with my results.

 

The fit with my H80i is incredibly tight. If the radiator was any longer the pull fans would be blocked by the GFX card. Part of this is because the H80i's rad is 38mm deep

A question raised during my build that I thought I would submit to the thread:
If my radiator was 30mm wide would a 280mm radiator like the Nepton 280L fit along with a 285mm graphics card and 25mm set of internal pull fans?


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, nah I've actually been thinking of different ways to do it for a while. I'm pretty positive about making a mobo tray out of acrylic. I just gotta figure out the mounting and a cpl of other details. I really want it to still be removable.
> The mobo tray only sits like 8mm above the 5.25 cages, so if i used thick acrylic, it should be possible to make it stable. Maybe some aluminum angle under the pci slots could keep it a removeable tray. Still thinking about it


Shouldn't be too hard..just use the aluminum angle like you said and rivet it to the sides..if you make the tray out of 1/4" acrylic it will be plenty rigid enough asong as you make a cutout where the CPU is to prevent it from getting too hot...I have a 1/4" mobo tray in my scratch build and it works great


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ariolander*
> 
> Some photos from my latest log *
> 
> A question raised during my build that I thought I would submit to the thread:
> If my radiator was 30mm wide would a 280mm radiator like the Nepton 280L fit along with a 285mm graphics card and 25mm set of internal pull fans?*




If it is a 30mm rad it should, mine did with a pair of 7970s.

You can barely see the fan shroud under that wild led strip..

I'll get things tidy once I figure out my sata issue..


----------



## Perfect_Chaos

I want to use a HAF 915 as an external WC box, can i fit 2 360mm 30mm thick rads each side and still have room for a bay reservoir? Can someone measure space between case side and the start of the 5.25 drive cage please?


----------



## Maknu

Hey all, I'll be joining the HAF XB Club









Here a few snaps og the rig, nothing custom yet, but everything combined and working.

I've stuffed the folloing into it, with abit of help







Since i was pressed for time.

Asus Maximus VI Extreme c2
Asus GTX 780 TI OC2
Intel 4770K (Unlocked multiplier)
Corsair H90 (Replaced case stock fan 120 mm with h90 140mm as intake fan rather than exaust..
Kingstom Beast 32gb
Samsung Solidsate 512mb
CoolerMaster Silent Pro Hybrid 1050w
Soundblaster ZxR
Fans: turbine 1800 RPM intake and Exaut in the top
2x80 mm Exaust bottom
200mm Intake top - May change this to window panel as fun.


----------



## Maknu

Oh on a note to the setup I'm seriously considering flipping the front fans as exausts and only keeping 200mm as intake in the top, any thoughts on that people ?


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maknu*
> 
> Oh on a note to the setup I'm seriously considering flipping the front fans as exausts and only keeping 200mm as intake in the top, any thoughts on that people ?


It doesn't work as well as you think. I had that going for a while in my case (minus the 200mm) when I had first installed my water cooling setup but I just ended up getting more dust inside of the case in all sorts of nooks and crannies than I did with it as intake. Also the 200mm doesn't push as much air as you think it does. Several people have tested it on here and shown that it doesn't improve temps much versus the mesh without the fan and with the windowed panel. The HAF cases are meant for a front to back airflow, as that's what they're designed to do. You want your case to have a positive pressure (air moving out of the case) rather than negative (air moving in the case) as negative pressure without filters can lead to dust buildup.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maknu*
> 
> Oh on a note to the setup I'm seriously considering flipping the front fans as exausts and only keeping 200mm as intake in the top, any thoughts on that people ?


Either way will work fine.

Nice build btw. A couple of thoughts. Grab a second fan for the H90 to enable push -pull. You will get a few degrees improvement in temps. Your IDE wire to the motherboard looks like it is inverted as you should see a flashing red HDD indicator right beside the power switch.


----------



## Maknu

Hmm i'll look at the IDE thx


----------



## Maknu

It's working fine, it's just no flashing on the picture


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maknu*
> 
> It's working fine, it's just no flashing on the picture


lol ;D funny that!


----------



## joskke

thats my rig, how my girl see it


----------



## SortOfGrim

IDE? it took me a while to figure out you meant the I/O front panel cables


----------



## Maknu

Yea i was wondering about that as well, but the disk + led sort of made it click







and it does "Flash" as it should just not in the picture.

I'm seeing a lot of window mods for the sides and top - anybody know good places to get acrylic in denmark (Europe) ?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> removeable tray. Still thinking about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't be too hard..just use the aluminum angle like you said and rivet it to the sides..if you make the tray out of 1/4" acrylic it will be plenty rigid enough asong as you make a cutout where the CPU is to prevent it from getting too hot...I have a 1/4" mobo tray in my scratch build and it works great


NICE. Thanx

And yeah, i was already planning on checking out how to do it in your build log as well









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joskke*
> 
> thats my rig, how my girl see it


Dude your girl's a beast. She does tats?

You should make that your avatar


----------



## joskke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> NICE. Thanx
> And yeah, i was already planning on checking out how to do it in your build log as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude your girl's a beast. She does tats?
> You should make that your avatar


she makes everything :d
mostly painting, tattoos as well.


----------



## Perfect_Chaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perfect_Chaos*
> 
> I want to use a HAF 915 as an external WC box, can i fit 2 360mm 30mm thick rads each side and still have room for a bay reservoir? Can someone measure space between case side and the start of the 5.25 drive cage please?


Bump on this question


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perfect_Chaos*
> 
> Bump on this question


maybe if the question was a little more clear and direct someone could help you.


----------



## gadxb

U can download Sketchup. I think i saw there haf 915.


----------



## Perfect_Chaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> maybe if the question was a little more clear and direct someone could help you.


I want to fit 2 360mm radiators in one of these cases, but also keep the drive caddy/bay fitted so i can put in a bay reservoir. I've tried to work it out myself but came up short by needing a bit more space. Fans need 25mm space and the rads need 30mm space, so i need 55mm of space between the sides of the case and the drive caddy. I emailed Coolermaster and they said there should be room.. but i want to make sure.


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perfect_Chaos*
> 
> I want to fit 2 360mm radiators in one of these cases, but also keep the drive caddy/bay fitted so i can put in a bay reservoir. I've tried to work it out myself but came up short by needing a bit more space. Fans need 25mm space and the rads need 30mm space, so i need 55mm of space between the sides of the case and the drive caddy. I emailed Coolermaster and they said there should be room.. but i want to make sure.


You can't fit a 360mm radiator inside of the case, the case itself is 360mm deep and you need to take into account a 360mm rad is around 390mm to 415mm long. plus if the other 360mm rad is going in the front then you need to reduce that length by at least 60mm. Unless of course you're going to take a Dremel to it.

If your plan is to stack two 360mm rads on the right hand side, then the other issue you will have is the motherboard tray and it's rail. The tray will need 20mm cutting off the end and the mounting rail will need repositioning to give 55mm inside the case. I know, I've just done it


----------



## Perfect_Chaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> You can't fit a 360mm radiator inside of the case, the case itself is 360mm deep and you need to take into account a 360mm rad is around 390mm to 415mm long. plus if the other 360mm rad is going in the front then you need to reduce that length by at least 60mm. Unless of course you're going to take a Dremel to it.
> 
> If your plan is to stack two 360mm rads on the right hand side, then the other issue you will have is the motherboard tray and it's rail. The tray will need 20mm cutting off the end and the mounting rail will need repositioning to give 55mm inside the case. I know, I've just done it


Wait, to save confusion i'm talking about the HAF 915, it states on CM's site it can hold up to 2 360mm rads (one each side) all i want to know is if i can do that and keep the optical bay caddy in there as well to hold a bay reservoir, because i keep thinking the caddy will get in the way of the rads.


----------



## welshy46

you could try asking here, I'm new around here but it seems like the place. http://www.overclock.net/t/1436122/official-haf-stacker-owners-club


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> you could try asking here, I'm new around here but it seems like the place. http://www.overclock.net/t/1436122/official-haf-stacker-owners-club


Yea, that would be a better place to ask, we are always willing to help if we can but there are going to be way more ppl with that specific stacker case there than here in the XB club. That being said I'll try and track down some measurements when I get home. A buddy of mine had that case, if I've still got the pics and measurements on my pc I should have the measurement u need.


----------



## welshy46

Had a quick look at one of those stacker cases, and although coolmaster claim 2 360mm rads. Which will easily clear the drive bay. it looks tight to put fans on the inside. It's 228mm wide, a drive bay is 155mm outside dimension, that leaves 73mm to put 100mm of fans and rads. May I suggest a Dremel sir or a single bay reservoir might just miss the rads and fans. Why not put the fans on the outside of the case blowing in and a fan on the front and back pushing the air out its rear end. this will also help to take heat away from your res bay. Looking at the mounting points on the side door, it looks like you could use 280mm rads and fans as they would sit over the two fan holes to the rear of the case. either way that case is just begging to be modded, it would be a shame not to.


----------



## kpoeticg

I also considered trying to use 2 of the mini stackers as a bottom pedestal. The dimensions don't line up enough though for it to look right =\


----------



## Spock121

I really do love the XB but I feel that the new CaseLabs case is calling my name, I may have to desert so that my love of horizontal mobo orientation cases can live on.


----------



## kpoeticg

It's really hard to compare CL cases with anything else









They cost alot, but are worth the money. Good luck with the build


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spock121*
> 
> I really do love the XB but I feel that the new CaseLabs case is calling my name, I may have to desert so that my love of horizontal mobo orientation cases can live on.


I don't blame you, that new case is pretty awesome. I was thinking of get one with my tax return but I can't justify spending that much on a case. It also doesn't help that I already spent the money that I am getting back.


----------



## mavisky

New Watercooling setup

Coolermaster Haf-XB
EVGA GTX670
AMD FX-8350
Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0
EK cpu and southbridge blocks (south bridge block used mainly for looks and routing)
Swiftech MCW82 universal GPU block
Swiftech radiators
Aerocool Shark 120mm fans
dual Swiftech MicroRes
Mixed fittings
Alphacool tubing

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mavisky/media/IMG_1434_zps302e083b.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mavisky/media/IMG_1435_zpsf1f4c980.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mavisky/media/IMG_1436_zps83c843f5.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mavisky/media/IMG_1437_zpseae8cbc0.jpg.html

More pics to come, just got it back up and running mid day Saturday.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> New Watercooling setup
> 
> Coolermaster Haf-XB
> EVGA GTX670
> AMD FX-8350
> Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0
> EK cpu and southbridge blocks (south bridge block used mainly for looks and routing)
> Swiftech MCW82 universal GPU block
> Swiftech radiators
> Aerocool Shark 120mm fans
> dual Swiftech MicroRes
> Mixed fittings
> Alphacool tubing
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mavisky/media/IMG_1434_zps302e083b.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mavisky/media/IMG_1435_zpsf1f4c980.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mavisky/media/IMG_1436_zps83c843f5.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mavisky/media/IMG_1437_zpseae8cbc0.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> More pics to come, just got it back up and running mid day Saturday.


nice work. those ref 670's sure do make w/cing this case easier with the shorter pcb. sometimes I wish I would have gotten the shorter ones instead of the FTW's.


----------



## mavisky

Yea when I pulled the reference cooler off of it i almost laughed at how short it was. It made my old 560ti's look ginormous in comparison. I'd love to get a second one, but the wife would probably kill me and they're getting tricky to find. This one was actually an open box at my local Microcenter. In hindsight I probably should've gotten the 760 just for the sake of being able to go SLI more easily with it in the future as 670's are now out of production. Oh well, this will hold me up for now.


----------



## gadxb

Nice rig. What pump is that ?


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadxb*
> 
> Nice rig. What pump is that ?


I honestly don't remember. Paid about $45 or so for it at Microcenter. Will have to check the box when i get back home.


----------



## Lareson

Believe that's a Phobya, as it looks exactly like mine. I have a DC12-260, the mid-range model, and the $45 price does sound like the amount I paid for it. Here it is on Frozen CPU:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13691/ex-pmp-141/Phobya_DC12-260_12V_Water_Cooling_Pump_-_DC12-260.html


----------



## mavisky

You were close. Phobya D600P. Sticker on the box says I paid $47 for it.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

GUYS i was looking at some thing strange in my case today .... Did cooler-master forgot to drill and install 2 1/8 rivets on my pci back plate LOL ???


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> GUYS i was looking at some thing strange in my case today .... Did cooler-master forgot to drill and install 2 1/8 rivets on my pci back plate LOL ???


Mine looks exactly the same way.


----------



## Spock121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> GUYS i was looking at some thing strange in my case today .... Did cooler-master forgot to drill and install 2 1/8 rivets on my pci back plate LOL ???


Nope, mine looks like that too. Funny, I never noticed it until you pointed it out.


----------



## kpoeticg

Lol, there's a few empty rivet holes i've come across. The PCI Bracket and IO Guard are completely removable by drilling out the rivets. So those pieces could maybe be sourced out. It makes it alot easier if you wanted to mod too


----------



## TLSheff

I noticed it, I just figured its the same back plate as what would be in another computer made by CM and they just pulled it and used it on the XB. This could be why it has the extra 2 holes and being that gravity would hold down the bracket and anything attached to it, it only needed 2 rivets to be secure. This saves on having to use more rivets (consider 2 x 100,000 cases is alot of saved rivets) and not having to produce a specific PCI back plate, just use one already on the floor, would mean money saved off the bottom line.

Truthfully, I'd imagine our case has several parts reused off of various other PCs, the x-board, HDD bays, 5.25 drive bays, etc... this could be part of the reason a new production case came out so cheap. I fully expected it to be $150-$200 range when it released, not $99!!!


----------



## Justified

Hey guys,

As some of you know I won 10K at the Niagara Casino recently and am now ready to add some things to my build. I am very much leaning towards another GPU to go SLI. I currently have a single EVGA GTX 780 SC. I was also thinking of grabbing 16GB of the Corsair Platinum...

Should I add another EVGA GTX 780 SC?
Would anyone recommend a RAM upgrade from my current 16gb 1600 Corsair Vengeance?

Would love some cool ideas guys... Thoughts? No real ceiling on my budget, ball parking $1500.

My full build is below.

thanks guys,
Justified

P.S. I have already started to design a full loop custom cooling system that I hope to post here in a bit... crazy stuff lol


----------



## boxwunder13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> As some of you know I won 10K at the Niagara Casino recently and am now ready to add some things to my build. I am very much leaning towards another GPU to go SLI. I currently have a single EVGA GTX 780 SC. I was also thinking of grabbing 16GB of the Corsair Platinum...
> 
> Should I add another EVGA GTX 780 SC?
> Would anyone recommend a RAM upgrade from my current 16gb 1600 Corsair Vengeance?
> 
> Would love some cool ideas guys... Thoughts? No real ceiling on my budget, ball parking $1500.
> 
> My full build is below.
> 
> thanks guys,
> Justified
> 
> P.S. I have already started to design a full loop custom cooling system that I hope to post here in a bit... crazy stuff lol


Congrats on winning at the casino. So awesome and spending it on PC parts is, for sure, the way to go. I would say that another 780 couldn't hurt. Especially since you can. As for the RAM, what you have is perfectly fine and maybe putting the money into your custom loop would be more advantageous. You could also get more SSD space, maybe do some mods on the case like windows or changing the mesh up front too painting the case something different.

I look forward to seeing what you come up with. Cheers.


----------



## r44x

Guys, those of you with massive power supplies may like this. It's kind of ghetto looking but it sure does work. This is me mocking up my AX850 in preparation for my AX1200. Those are 2" standoffs screwed together. I'm going to try to see if I can get away with only using 2" in length instead of 4"/, since it's just ridiculous.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> As some of you know I won 10K at the Niagara Casino recently and am now ready to add some things to my build. I am very much leaning towards another GPU to go SLI. I currently have a single EVGA GTX 780 SC. I was also thinking of grabbing 16GB of the Corsair Platinum...
> 
> Should I add another EVGA GTX 780 SC?
> Would anyone recommend a RAM upgrade from my current 16gb 1600 Corsair Vengeance?
> 
> Would love some cool ideas guys... Thoughts? No real ceiling on my budget, ball parking $1500.
> 
> My full build is below.
> 
> thanks guys,
> Justified
> 
> P.S. I have already started to design a full loop custom cooling system that I hope to post here in a bit... crazy stuff lol


Gratz!








a 2nd card sounds nice








IF you are gonna change the ram (corsair platinum is nice.. have them myself) go for 2x8 instead of 4x4, runs better







Upgrade the lightbar.
A costume loop is a good idea aswell to get those bad boys running cool and quiet,, or though that would probably require some modding to get more than 360mm worth of rad in the case. Modding or external..
My external solution works great! cool and quiet at high OC when im home, and a bit more noisy and at lower OC when im at lan (dont wanna bring my external setup to LAN partys)
but it is definitely also possible to fit a LOT more rad in the case with some creative modding. kpoeticg's log.. think he is gonna have ~3x360 in hes
and yea, window mod is always a good idea if you want a better looking case








Wanna throw more money away? buy some more 4770K's and find the best one.. send 2nd best to me, and make a necklace of the rest. lol


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r44x*
> 
> Guys, those of you with massive power supplies may like this. It's kind of ghetto looking but it sure does work. This is me mocking up my AX850 in preparation for my AX1200. Those are 2" standoffs screwed together. I'm going to try to see if I can get away with only using 2" in length instead of 4"/, since it's just ridiculous.


Hmm, that is one way to go







just looks butt ugly if you ask me.. good idea! but sticking out like that? makes it harder to move the case around..
If I was forced to have a big ass AX1200 in my case, I would ditch the hotswap and get the PSU all the way in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erzu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It CAN be done without any modding, but yea.. TIGHT fit.. but I would say 3-5cm spacers would be enough.. looks like you are planing 10-12cm?

*edit
Oh.. didnt understand the 2'' 4'' part







sound like you are planing on going shorter.. yea, 2'' will definitely be enough







maybe even a bit shorter.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r44x*
> 
> Guys, those of you with massive power supplies may like this. It's kind of ghetto looking but it sure does work. This is me mocking up my AX850 in preparation for my AX1200. Those are 2" standoffs screwed together. I'm going to try to see if I can get away with only using 2" in length instead of 4"/, since it's just ridiculous.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I also managed to cram an oversized PSU in this case, but if I was going to give myself some more breathing room, I'd get something like this:http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7798/cpa-252/Lian_Li_PE-01_Power_Supply_Extension_Bracket_-_Black_PE-01.html?tl=g43c241s628&id=a5VLzBKS

It'd take some minor drilling, but it'd give you a much cleaner look. I think that bracket is twice the size of the original Cooler Master one.


----------



## kpoeticg

I bought that lian li bracket when i ordered my Antec HCP-1300 Platinum, but i didn't even need it. It fits with the stock bracket


----------



## r44x

I like the Lian Li bracket. I just needed something quick and dirty until I can afford to get the Case Labs case I've always wanted. Maybe this will be my year.


----------



## kpoeticg

I like the Lian Li Bracket too. I don't like that it's tabs go sideways instead of up and down like the stock ones


----------



## Spock121

The thing fits in the stack next to my TV so well I'm sad to be moving into something else. I might just leave the empty shell there just because it looks so pretty haha.


----------



## GaMbi2004

TOS FTW


----------



## Spock121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> TOS FTW


TOS > All other series


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spock121*
> 
> TOS > All other series


spend like 5 min trying to figure out what TOS meant. saw the tv, knew it was star trek, kept thinking......trek.....of.....stars.....? no that can't be it......

finally had to google it, apparently i need some sleep


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> spend like 5 min trying to figure out what TOS meant. saw the tv, knew it was star trek, kept thinking......trek.....of.....stars.....? no that can't be it......
> 
> finally had to google it, apparently i need some sleep


giggle


----------



## Justified

The Original Series?

Funny, just started TNG last week. Seadon one down.

Thinking of selling my evga gtx 780 sc and buying a 690... thoughts?


----------



## Majentrix

What's the thickest rad the XB can fit in the rear before it starts interfering with the CPU block area?
I'm thinking 60mm with two fans, but 80mm might be possible with a single fan.


----------



## kpoeticg

A monsta could fit with one fan and possibly two. I have a UT60 and with 2 fans it interferes with the ram heatspreaders between the cpu and the rear. If you're watercooling, it should fit without a problem as long as you don't have an lga2011 board with ram on that side


----------



## Majentrix

I'm thinking perhaps an 80mm monsta with one fan mounted internally and the other mounted on the outside.


----------



## kpoeticg

Here's a pic i took a while back when i was doing some measuring. It's a RIVE. It should give you some perspective. That's a UT60 with P/P



Edit: Here, this one's relevant too



That's the dimm slot to the rad, 40.52mm

Even if rad sticks out over the cpu, it should still clear most blocks i think


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

Hey guys, can anyone tell me briefly what the difference is between the Evo model and the original XB model?


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> I noticed it, I just figured its the same back plate as what would be in another computer made by CM and they just pulled it and used it on the XB. This could be why it has the extra 2 holes and being that gravity would hold down the bracket and anything attached to it, it only needed 2 rivets to be secure. This saves on having to use more rivets (consider 2 x 100,000 cases is alot of saved rivets) and not having to produce a specific PCI back plate, just use one already on the floor, would mean money saved off the bottom line.
> 
> Truthfully, I'd imagine our case has several parts reused off of various other PCs, the x-board, HDD bays, 5.25 drive bays, etc... this could be part of the reason a new production case came out so cheap. I fully expected it to be $150-$200 range when it released, not $99!!!


HMM bruh u got a really good point their u know. i wondered the same when i saw the case for 99.99... because this case has soo much awesome features PLUS the ability for water cooling and hold a full atx system all in a lil BOX LOL


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> Hey guys, can anyone tell me briefly what the difference is between the Evo model and the original XB model?


HEY bro sup







, Ok the differences..
 Thats about it i guess i wanted to get a EVO but i got a XB and converted it to a evo


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

Ah thanks, awesome


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> Ah thanks, awesome


ARE u thinking of getting this case ??


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> ARE u thinking of getting this case ??


No he just asked because he would never get the case.......


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

I'm considering replacing my p183 with it since it's kept in a pretty awkward place, and the xb would fit a lot better.









One other question while I'm at it, how would you guys rate the stock dust filtering of the case?


----------



## spaniardunited

If you set it up as designed, the front filter works very well. A brush of the hand across the front will clean off quite a bit of dust. I have not yet disconnected and taken it outside to blow it out and see how much made it through though.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> I'm considering replacing my p183 with it since it's kept in a pretty awkward place, and the xb would fit a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One other question while I'm at it, how would you guys rate the stock dust filtering of the case?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> If you set it up as designed, the front filter works very well. A brush of the hand across the front will clean off quite a bit of dust. I have not yet disconnected and taken it outside to blow it out and see how much made it through though.


I found the internal mesh a little to restrictive so I removed it. I still found that just the standard metal mesh works well as it is.


----------



## welshy46

Get one you won't be disappointed with it. For a small case it can swallow more than it looks. as for filters, they're ok. if you need more you might want to consider a new vacuum cleaner as well







definitely highly rated from me and at a very good price. It came down to this and the Corsair carbide 540, after looking at both cases, I went for the xb on price and moddability.


----------



## SortOfGrim

small case?


----------



## Philly_boy

I finally found time to begin to get the watercooling loop into my rig. Rig specs are in my sig. I've been building watercooled and extreme cooled rigs for 10+ years, but this is only my third case build. I'll post more pics later this weekend when I get the pump and res located and get the rig leak tested.


----------



## mavisky

Are you just running a single 120 and 240 radiator in this configuration?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> I finally found time to begin to get the watercooling loop into my rig. Rig specs are in my sig. I've been building watercooled and extreme cooled rigs for 10+ years, but this is only my third case build. I'll post more pics later this weekend when I get the pump and res located and get the rig leak tested.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really like the way that all looks







Nice build


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Are you just running a single 120 and 240 radiator in this configuration?


Yes...but with cold air inducted thru the case. In philly it's getting down to -6 to -10C at night for these last few weeks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I really like the way that all looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice build


Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I really like the way that all looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice build


Agreed. Great pics. Welcome to the club


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> Yes...but with cold air inducted thru the case. In philly it's getting down to -6 to -10C at night for these last few weeks.
> Thanks, much appreciated.


Pulling in air from outside somehow?


----------



## GaMbi2004

Oh boy.. The itch is back -_-
Im seriously considering venturing into acrylic tubing!


this is an older pic, but my setup still looks more or less like this.
My plan is to change the tubes: 240rad->GPU, GPU->CPU and CPU->120mm.. leaving the tube between 120->res and pump->240 since that would be a pain in the old butt to replace with acrylics.. and wont really be that visible.

Only stuff I can get my hands on is:
EK - HD Tube 16/12mm - 1meter
EK - HD Adaptor 16/12mm - 6pts
anyone have any good / bad stuff to say about that?

Since Im going acrylic, I will probably add some dye to the coolant.. any suggestions? was thinking red since that is kinda my theme here..
Mayhems deep red.. would that work with cheap distilled water (+ silver coils) or does it need to be added to mayhems own premixes or something?

Thanks


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Agreed. Great pics. Welcome to the club


Yeah, I have a social thing tonight with the gf....so the final steps will have to wait til tomorrow. Should be leak testing by later in the afternoon.









We're getting another cold snap next Tues, Wed, and Thurs. Temps will dip into -6C to -11C. Prime oc'ing weather.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, i live in Rhode Island so we have similar weather. I'm sick of the cold lol


----------



## vaporizer

after living in NYC for 10 years, I live in the desert now. I hated the cold soooo much, and the cold seems to last forever too there. with that said, cheers from the golf course where I am getting sunburned at the end of January. FOUR!!!!!


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah i moved to LA for a year a few years back and couldn't afford it anymore so had to come back to New England. I definitely plan to move back out west again when i can afford it.


----------



## wthenshaw

In the UK it is grey every day.


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> after living in NYC for 10 years, I live in the desert now. I hated the cold soooo much, and the cold seems to last forever too there. with that said, cheers from the golf course where I am getting sunburned at the end of January. FOUR!!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah i moved to LA for a year a few years back and couldn't afford it anymore so had to come back to New England. I definitely plan to move back out west again when i can afford it.


I actually kinda like it in Philly. I was born and raised here. I like it that we have a winter. I generally OC with water during the winter months to get the most out of my wc set up. In the spring I will have a few runs with LN2 or dice. Then I set it aside in the summer and wait til the cold calls me again. Been in grad school for the past few winters so I haven't had much spare time to do anything. This is the first bench worthy rig I've had since my S1366 rig (Core 980X, 2x GTX 580, Corsair ram, EVGA Classy mobo, etc) that I ran a few years back.

I've seen much of the west coast and I'd love to move to someplace like San Francisco or even in the south west...Santa Fe, NM or Tempe, AZ. I'd have to switch from Enthusiast to XOC on HWBot tho.....not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Jugurnot

I have a question about adding some more air flow to the lower half of the box. I see myself filling my drive bays in the near future and want to increase airflow downstairs by adding a 120mm fan on both sides of the case pointing at the drive cages.



The front mobo screw on the psu side and the rear mobo screw on the 2.5" drive bay side will act as one fan mount and I will drill and tap new holes for the other side and just let the bottom of the fan hang there. I will put some holes in the side panels for the intake.

What are your thoughts on this? Lets pretend I will have all bays filled with mechanical drives.


----------



## kpoeticg

92mm fans fit perfectly there. I used Akust Magnetic Bridges when i was gonna do that


----------



## GaMbi2004

I would do something like kpoeticg.. if you just let the bottom hang loose you may risk rattling noises.
but yea! it is a really good idea if you need old school HDD's







I only have SSD in my case, my HDDs is in a NAS server instead.


----------



## welshy46

i considered a Hailea water chiller for my first water cooled build, then I remembered I lived in Manchester uk lol. Ideal overclocking weather at the minute, nice and cold and raining too much to want to go out too often.


----------



## kpoeticg

^^ NAS Server is definitely gonna have to be my next little modding project if/when i ever finish TRiCLOPS









I'd like to try my hand at sub-ambient cooling someday too. LN2 doesn't really interest me because it's not something you can just leave it and continue your day. I like chillers though. Maybe someday down the road.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> 92mm fans fit perfectly there. I used Akust Magnetic Bridges when i was gonna do that


I like how those 92 mm fans fit, but I don't want to make too many holes to support it all. And im guessing 2x92 will be louder than 1x120?

Also do you think the x-dock cage might to be restrictive to make installing a fan on that side worth while?


----------



## Jugurnot

Oh and I cant seem to find a tool to cut a big hole for fans. Anyone know where to get one?


----------



## kpoeticg

The 2 x 92mm will make less noise than the 120 hanging like that. Also depends on the fans. 92mm's aren't noisy like 40's or even 80's. You can even find 92mm Gentle Typhoons if you search hard enough.

As far as the X-Dock, i wasn't gonna put a fan on the other side, just mesh for exhaust and run the fans as intake. Also remember that your PSU will also be exhausting the air for you

I use a holesaw attached to a drill. Could also use a Dremel, Jigsaw, Scrollsaw/Bandsaw. The best would probly be a Knockout Punch, but those are expensive for larger ones. Like a cpl hundred bucks for a good 4"


----------



## GaMbi2004

the PSU? do ppl face the fan upwards? :S Im having PSU air in from under the case (as intended) and out the back.. it wont take air from the case or add air to the case







or am I wrong?


----------



## kpoeticg

No, you're right, that was a derp moment for me









I was picturing a non-modular PSU when i said that. Non-modular's usually have that 3rd fan where the modular connectors would be


----------



## welshy46

After ripping out the HDD bay to fit a dual bay res which didn't happen. I was left with nowhere to put my HDD, so until the funds are available for 1tb SSD. I just used universal anti vibration and adhesion compound, or as the manufacturer calls it. Blu-tak. Got the same thing holding the 120mm fan I put in front of the empty opening as well to help with the bottom bay cooling.

Kpoeticg has another well thought idea there with the 92mm fans and brackets. i went with a more adhoc solution again. I had a 180mm fan lying around and a pair of tin snips. Should look a little better after phase 2 of the build, it's still a little rough around the edges.


----------



## kpoeticg

That actually looks pretty sick!!. Well done

Velcro's awesome for HD's and things like that. Even fans as long as you get good velcro.

Did you throw away the drive cage? Why can't you just put it back with new rivets or screws?


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> the PSU? do ppl face the fan upwards? :S Im having PSU air in from under the case (as intended) and out the back.. it wont take air from the case or add air to the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or am I wrong?


My reasoning went like this. a PSU's Fan facing up into case will pull warm air from the area around the back of your cpu through the psu and out of the case. Fan facing down will draw cool air from under your case and out the back. I thought about this and as usual there's pro's and con's to each way. Facing up it can help pull the warm air away from back of cpu socket, but that means the psu isn't getting the coolest air available. With the psu fan facing down it gets the air from under the case which will cooler than the air from inside, but with the small gap between the top of the psu and the back of the motherboard. I was concerned about a hot spot developing in that area, so have my psu fan up. Pulling the air out of the case.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Sure.. I guess it could work







In my case, I would never turn the fan upwards though..
It would force the PSU to get hotter and therefore spin the fan faster..
In my case the fan doenst spin at all when idling, and I like it to stay that way








Better to make that dedicated hdd fan, imo


----------



## kpoeticg

Don't turn your fan upwards. When i made that comment i was thinking of non-modular PSU's having the 3rd fan on the back. You want your PSU breathing cool air since it powers your entire system.

It's never a bad idea to stick a fan on the back of your socket though. Between the rear mesh and the mesh on your door, there's plenty of exhaust for the fan you wanna put on your door.

Active cooling on the back of your socket can help a tiny bit sometimes, but it's not crucial like keeping your PSU cool. I wouldn't sacrifice the negatives of overheating your PSU for the tiny possible benefit from cooling your backplate


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> That actually looks pretty sick!!. Well done
> 
> Velcro's awesome for HD's and things like that. Even fans as long as you get good velcro.
> 
> Did you throw away the drive cage? Why can't you just put it back with new rivets or screws?


Still got the cage, but was planning on a SSD but with xmas coming up at the time I had to shelve the SSD idea. Plus I wanted to get as much airflow to the big rad on that side. So have the 120mm fan pulling air in towards it at the front. All the fans 2x 1400m and 120mm front 180mm left side 120mm rear and the 200mm roof fan all pull air into the case to feed the 6 120mm fans blowing air out of the case through the big rad. For summer, what little we get here. I'll fit 6 120mm fans on the outside to help.

At the minute my system runs around 8-11 c warmer than the ambient air temp. Luckily I'm too tight to run the central heating too much. The cpu and gpu temp now is hovering around the 24 c - 28 c mark with ambient air temp at 18 c.


----------



## kpoeticg

Cool. Sounds like you have a well thoughtout plan. The way you said that before sounded like you didn't realize you could put the cage back after you changed your mind about the res


----------



## Jugurnot

Actually since you mentioned the psu in my case, a fan on that side would help out. My antec quattro intakes from inside the case only.


----------



## welshy46

IT could have a well thought out plan if I hadn't the idea after I had already started cutting into the case:guiltysmi. This is the most I've modded a case and I like it, but







. I'm going to treat this as the test build and I'm getting a new xb to work on with a much more radical build.


----------



## kpoeticg

Lol, that side panel i showed is being used for scrap metal now. Don't feel bad









I have extra front, top, and side panels. I'm not gonna be using my top panel mod anymore either. Plans change


----------



## welshy46

all bets are off on this builds final design, ideas keep coming and going. it was originally going to have a dual loop cooling system, then it was going to be water chilled. Inexperience ruled that one out, for now







your build has been the impetus for me redoing mine. Where you use a metal bracket to secure fans, I just stick them on with blu tak







my game needs to be upped. the build on the new case will be a bit more planned and unrushed. Now I have a working pc I can take my time and wait if there's a particular part I want. Instead of settling for what's in stock at the time. i might even find my camera and do a build log, but once I start on something i usually forget about photos till afterwards.

Here's one of the fan in action, along with the XSPC photon/ D5 combo. Not the easiest thing to put inside of a xb, so it's on the back for now.


----------



## GaMbi2004

a bit blurry, but awesome! I bet that bad boy gives good flow under the board, and probably gives more to the chipset and GPU than the top fan would.


----------



## kpoeticg

Hell yeah, that looks awesome.

If you start a build log for it make sure to mention it in here and/or my log so i can subscribe









Just from checking your photobucket pics, it seems you have enough to start a build log. But I love what you're doing with the case. Looking forward to seeing what else you do.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

u guys know if ebay will sell the side panels ??


----------



## kpoeticg

No clue. Probly not if they don't by now. The case has been out for over a year.


----------



## welshy46

tried to get some on ebay uk but the only one I found was in the Netherlands. A whole new case is only £75 in the uk. I got mine for £56 in an offer.

pics for the build are a bit low end for a build log. I'll hunt my camera out for phase 2 and get sone better pics. The two chamber design and cube shape of the case make a fun and challenging case to mod. I'm thonking of leaving the PSU outside of the case to improve aiflow to the radiator. It completely covers one of the fans and if I'm going to put the pump/res combo inside the case, I'll need the space.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah don't know what it is about the XB that makes it so fun to mod. I never used a Dremel before i bought my XB. Now i'm obsessed with chopping up the poor little guy









I love all the ideas people come up with to make use of the space tho. This is the first thread i ever posted in on OCN and still my favorite thread


----------



## GaMbi2004

Dremel is awesome ^ ^ also got one after I bought this case







makes modding so much easier / fun..
Remember to ware your safety glasses and ear protection! those splintering cutter wheels can hurt quite a bit, so no doubt they could put an eye out of business..


----------



## boxwunder13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah don't know what it is about the XB that makes it so fun to mod. I never used a Dremel before i bought my XB. Now i'm obsessed with chopping up the poor little guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the ideas people come up with to make use of the space tho. This is the first thread i ever posted in on OCN and still my favorite thread


He's not lying about using the Dremel...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Dremel is awesome ^ ^ also got one after I bought this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makes modding so much easier / fun..
> Remember to ware your safety glasses and ear protection! those splintering cutter wheels can hurt quite a bit, so no doubt they could put an eye out of business..


Looking at a handful of XB mods has made me look at mine in that "I want to cut you," sort of way. The plans have been forming in my head.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> tried to get some on ebay uk but the only one I found was in the Netherlands. A whole new case is only £75 in the uk. I got mine for £56 in an offer.
> 
> pics for the build are a bit low end for a build log. I'll hunt my camera out for phase 2 and get sone better pics. The two chamber design and cube shape of the case make a fun and challenging case to mod. I'm thonking of leaving the PSU outside of the case to improve aiflow to the radiator. It completely covers one of the fans and if I'm going to put the pump/res combo inside the case, I'll need the space.


Count me in for wanting to see a build log. That fan in the side panel is like a teaser..

Cheers,.


----------



## pololoy23

I'm new here. Just finished my build. No OC yet. Been a long time since my last OC. (AMD S939 A64) Here's a sample pic of pc.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Welcome to OCN, and welcome to the haf xb club


----------



## SortOfGrim

just curious, how hot/warm does your mechanical drive become?


----------



## GaMbi2004

POST #7000!!!

*Edit







Now im just feeling silly.. been "F5ing" for over 30 min to get that post, lol


----------



## kpoeticg




----------



## Khaled G




----------



## kpoeticg




----------



## Khaled G




----------



## Spock121




----------



## wthenshaw




----------



## kpoeticg




----------



## TLSheff




----------



## kpoeticg




----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> u guys know if ebay will sell the side panels ??


No bro, No.

Just No.

$5.99 + tax & shipping

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/search.php?search_query=haf+xb


----------



## kpoeticg

He lives down in the islands so shipping and prices only seem to make sense on ebay.


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> I would do something like kpoeticg.. if you just let the bottom hang loose you may risk rattling noises.
> but yea! it is a really good idea if you need old school HDD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have SSD in my case, my HDDs is in a NAS server instead.


I have the same idea. I have my SSD velcro'd to the side of the hot swap bay. My original idea was to have two 4TB WD Black platter drives in the hot swap bays. After half assembling the case, my AX1200i is really tight with the psu cables squished up against the back of the hot swap cage. As soon as funds allow, I'll pick up another 4TB drive and a NAS enclosure and remove the hot swap bay. This will both make more room for my psu cables and allow me to put a drain valve at the lowest point of the loop.

Another idea for keeping things cool under the vrm's is to water cool both the vrm's and the chipset. There are kits for most of the popular mobo's out there. I have been cooling my chipsets since S775 days. I found that it will keep your OC much more stable with the vrm's at 40C rather than 70C+ when benching or gaming.

This is a really cool case, but like many I have to be very creative with my wc loop and deciding just what should be in the case. You guys keep giving me great ideas that help keep things cool and tidy. I'm glad I found this thread...


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> my AX1200i is really tight with the psu cables squished up against the back of the hot swap cage.


Would you please provide a pic of that ? I'm planning for a new PSU soon (either AX850 or AX1200) and would like to know how tight is it there.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> He lives down in the islands so shipping and prices only seem to make sense on ebay.


lol i think ebay amazon and umm and a few places im allowed to buy items but ... i guess ill see if i can Order from CM


----------



## GaMbi2004

About my upcoming acrylic project..
What do you guys think will look the best? (I hope the sketch up is understandable







)
as few bends as possible or more bends and closer to the mobo / walls?

any thoughts? 3rd option?


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> Would you please provide a pic of that ? I'm planning for a new PSU soon (either AX850 or AX1200) and would like to know how tight is it there.


Here you can see. It fits...but just barely. The more cables you plug in, the tighter it becomes.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah the AX1200i is a pretty giant PSU. I wouldn't recommend for some1 with an XB to buy one, but sometimes you gotta work with what you have =\

The Antec HCP's and NZXT Hale's are good high wattage PSU's for the XB.


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> Would you please provide a pic of that ? I'm planning for a new PSU soon (either AX850 or AX1200) and would like to know how tight is it there.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see. It fits...but just barely. The more cables you plug in, the tighter it becomes.
> 
> *Snip*
Click to expand...

Rep for you










Spoiler: Loud Thinking



for me to upgrade my rig, few things need to happen:

1- some people kill each other.
2- A President who actually cares.
3- Corruption-free gov.
4- Economy Revival.
5- Merciful customs/Taxes/ other restrictions that limit availability

Result: At least 20% price drop on any given Item.


----------



## welshy46

I think Kpoetg had the answer to improving the lower bay real estate area with this http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7798/cpa-252/Lian_Li_Power_Supply_Extension_Bracket_-_Black_PE-01.html#blank .
You could fit this instead of the xb PSU extender, or mod the pair to work together. The xb version is 30mm while Lian Li offer a more generous 60mm. An idea I had for mine, and am sure it'll already have been done before. So I'm not claiming an exclusive, is too mount the PSU out of the case completely. You could fix the PSU to the underside of your desk or even make a feature of it by mounting it to the wall behind the xb. I ran out of space upstairs in my xb and had nowhere to put my pump/resume combo, so had to fit it to the rear of the case. For now anyway, Mr Dremel says he can get it inside no problem ;-) .

Cooler master should run an ad campaign with Dremel. " Bought a Coolermaster HAF XB, then you'll be needing one of these". have fun with the build,


----------



## kpoeticg

The Lian Li Extender should make the ax1200i fit more comfortably most definitely. You just gotta plan for the fact that the wings/tabs for screwholes are on the sides instead of top and bottom. Also it doesn't have a bottom (I'm assuming because it could interfere with a PSU's fan).

I blame OCN, Bit-Tech, & Modzoo for turning me into Dremel's little dancing monkey boy more than CM


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> 
> 
> About my upcoming acrylic project..
> What do you guys think will look the best? (I hope the sketch up is understandable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> as few bends as possible or more bends and closer to the mobo / walls?
> 
> any thoughts? 3rd option?


I thought of using EK acrylic tubing but got put off by the "expert only" advisory. Personally I'd say go for it. Probably do it the same way as you, acrylic in the top bay to cpu gpu and rads. Then anything downstairs like the pump, just use hose to make it a bit easier to fit. i had two goes at tubing mine up, the first I went with bends and curves, the second time I used angled fittings and kept the tubes as straight as possible make the inside of the case look less cluttered.

For your set up I think I would go with this. Put the inlet/outlet ports of the 120mm rad at the top. then from the 120mm rad, come straight out and 90 down into the cpu block. straight up out of the cpu block and 90 bend into the gpu, Then straight out again and another 90 towards the 240mm rad.

something like this, if you want a full 3d render of it. you'll be waiting a while, I can barely use paint







noy that you can tell


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> The Lian Li Extender should make the ax1200i fit more comfortably most definitely. You just gotta plan for the fact that the wings/tabs for screwholes are on the sides instead of top and bottom. Also it doesn't have a bottom (I'm assuming because it could interfere with a PSU's fan).
> 
> I blame OCN, Bit-Tech, & Modzoo for turning me into Dremel's little dancing monkey boy more than CM


maybe you should start a Dremel's lil dancing monkey boy club, we might be able to swing a deal with dremel for cheap cut off wheels to help maintain the habit lol. I'll have to buy one first though, killed my last Dremel modding fireblade into a streetfighter







got Dremelalike at the minute. half the price, but twice as loud and vibrates enough that it's only comfortable to use with the flexible extension. For the big cuts on mine I used a Makita 4.5" grinder and tin snips.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> I thought of using EK acrylic tubing but got put off by the "expert only" advisory. Personally I'd say go for it. Probably do it the same way as you, acrylic in the top bay to cpu gpu and rads. Then anything downstairs like the pump, just use hose to make it a bit easier to fit. i had two goes at tubing mine up, the first I went with bends and curves, the second time I used angled fittings and kept the tubes as straight as possible make the inside of the case look less cluttered.
> 
> For your set up I think I would go with this. Put the inlet/outlet ports of the 120mm rad at the top. then from the 120mm rad, come straight out and 90 down into the cpu block. straight up out of the cpu block and 90 bend into the gpu, Then straight out again and another 90 towards the 240mm rad.
> 
> something like this, if you want a full 3d render of it. you'll be waiting a while, I can barely use paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noy that you can tell


Wow dude! appreciate it! ^ ^
I never thought about turning the 120 that way (I guess that wouldnt be possible with soft tubes anyways.. so thats probably why) Looks like a really good idea!
Cant believe you actually draw it on my pic for me







good stuff ^ ^
I will definitely be taking this into my considerations!
+rep


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> I finally found time to begin to get the watercooling loop into my rig. Rig specs are in my sig. I've been building watercooled and extreme cooled rigs for 10+ years, but this is only my third case build. I'll post more pics later this weekend when I get the pump and res located and get the rig leak tested.


Welcome to the XB Case Club!!! Awesome progress so far!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pololoy23*
> 
> I'm new here. Just finished my build. No OC yet. Been a long time since my last OC. (AMD S939 A64) Here's a sample pic of pc.
> ]


_Welcome to the club and also overclock.net_


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> Welcome to the XB Case Club!!! Awesome progress so far!


i missed this pic when it was posted. That's freaking sweet. I'm a bit of a Half Life fanboy. I would have went with black and orange. Made my own version of the orange box







, but I'm also like Republic of Gamer boards. which kind of dictates a red and black theme unless I get the modelling paint out . You could think about UV green fluid in clear tubing to mimic the radioactive water in the game







. Move the 120mm rad in where the hot swap bay is. Then buy a FrozenQ triple spiral res and mount it horizontally along the inside back of the case. If you cut a hole in the roof, there's enough space to fit it above the GPU, so the top third of it sticks out through the roof. I have to much time on my hands, a wandering mind and a tape measure. I've been up since 0530 trying to figure out how to fit a 360mm x 240m rad into the roof of mine, and still be able to get in.

no probs GaMbi, they say a picture can paint a thousand words. i'm off to drool over t77snapshots Freeman box.


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> I think Kpoetg had the answer to improving the lower bay real estate area with this http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7798/cpa-252/Lian_Li_Power_Supply_Extension_Bracket_-_Black_PE-01.html#blank .
> You could fit this instead of the xb PSU extender, or mod the pair to work together. The xb version is 30mm while Lian Li offer a more generous 60mm. An idea I had for mine, and am sure it'll already have been done before. So I'm not claiming an exclusive, is too mount the PSU out of the case completely. You could fix the PSU to the underside of your desk or even make a feature of it by mounting it to the wall behind the xb. I ran out of space upstairs in my xb and had nowhere to put my pump/resume combo, so had to fit it to the rear of the case. For now anyway, Mr Dremel says he can get it inside no problem ;-) .
> 
> Cooler master should run an ad campaign with Dremel. " Bought a Coolermaster HAF XB, then you'll be needing one of these". have fun with the build,


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> The Lian Li Extender should make the ax1200i fit more comfortably most definitely. You just gotta plan for the fact that the wings/tabs for screwholes are on the sides instead of top and bottom. Also it doesn't have a bottom (I'm assuming because it could interfere with a PSU's fan).
> 
> I blame OCN, Bit-Tech, & Modzoo for turning me into Dremel's little dancing monkey boy more than CM


The extender will give you another 1.5" of breathing room to better fit the cables. The Cooler Master extender already gives you 25mm or an inch of extension. At one point the psu's fan will be partially outside the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> i missed this pic when it was posted. That's freaking sweet. I'm a bit of a Half Life fanboy. I would have went with black and orange. Made my own version of the orange box , but I'm also like Republic of Gamer boards. which kind of dictates a red and black theme unless I get the modelling paint out . You could think about UV green fluid in clear tubing to mimic the radioactive water in the game . Move the 120mm rad in where the hot swap bay is. Then buy a FrozenQ triple spiral res and mount it horizontally along the inside back of the case. If you cut a hole in the roof, there's enough space to fit it above the GPU, so the top third of it sticks out through the roof. I have to much time on my hands, a wandering mind and a tape measure. I've been up since 0530 trying to figure out how to fit a 360mm x 240m rad into the roof of mine, and still be able to get in.
> 
> no probs GaMbi, they say a picture can paint a thousand words. i'm off to drool over t77snapshots Freeman box.


I have to keep my res (EK Multi-Option Res 250 Rev 2) along the left side bc I'll be upgrading my four gen old GTX285 to a pair of GTX780Ti Kingpin Edition cards. The KPE card is 1.25" higher than a regular GTX780, so no room for a tube style res along the back wall. I'll post a opic or two later this afternoon once the res and pump are mounted and you'll see what I mean.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> I've been up since 0530 trying to figure out how to fit a 360mm x 240m rad into the roof of mine, and still be able to get in.


Here's my water-cooling-outside-the-case fantasy:

This rad with 18 AP15's in push/pull:



With this triple DDC pump/top combo:



Fed by this res:


----------



## welshy46

now that's a res =-O you look like your ready for global warming there phillyboy, that's some cooling set up you've got there.


----------



## losse

I just installed a HTPC into this case cause it fits nicely in my TV stand.

I have a typical power supply. The way this case takes the PSU it has at least 1/3 of my PSU intake blocked. Is there any trick to move it back into the case farther and not in that bump out so that the fan gets more air? Or is it fine the way it is? Just worried this will be hard on the PSU.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *losse*
> 
> I just installed a HTPC into this case cause it fits nicely in my TV stand.
> 
> I have a typical power supply. The way this case takes the PSU it has at least 1/3 of my PSU intake blocked. Is there any trick to move it back into the case farther and not in that bump out so that the fan gets more air? Or is it fine the way it is? Just worried this will be hard on the PSU.


Should be fine, especially for a HTPC. If it was getting hot you'd hear the fan spin up to deal with the loss of extra airflow.


----------



## Philly_boy

Two hours into leak testing...not a single drip yet.


----------



## mavisky

Are you running a Southbridge block as well? Thought I may be the only one out there. it helped me a lot with the routing. Otherwise things would have looked a lot different.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> The extender will give you another 1.5" of breathing room to better fit the cables. The Cooler Master extender already gives you 25mm or an inch of extension. At one point the psu's fan will be partially outside the case.
> I have to keep my res (EK Multi-Option Res 250 Rev 2) along the left side bc I'll be upgrading my four gen old GTX285 to a pair of GTX780Ti Kingpin Edition cards. The KPE card is 1.25" higher than a regular GTX780, so no room for a tube style res along the back wall. I'll post a opic or two later this afternoon once the res and pump are mounted and you'll see what I mean.
> Here's my water-cooling-outside-the-case fantasy:
> 
> This rad with 18 AP15's in push/pull:
> 
> 
> 
> With this triple DDC pump/top combo:
> 
> 
> 
> Fed by this res:


nice res I just got my two 400 Reservoirs for my scratch build
...they are massive!


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Are you running a Southbridge block as well? Thought I may be the only one out there. it helped me a lot with the routing. Otherwise things would have looked a lot different.


Yeah, I always run both a vrm and a chipset block. It makes my OC's more stable, especially when the rig is at the ragged edge. I like that the blocks for this motherboard are sepatate as it helped greatly with loop routing. The vrm's are getting the first water out of the rad, but I have so much flow with 2x DDC 3.2 pumps that the water only gains about 0.2C by the time it hits the cpu. I do wish I could fit another rad in the case, but this will do fine for 24/7.


----------



## mavisky

Damned AMD's, I'd have to get a universal VRM and Northbridge block on mine to keep them cool, and I'm not sure they would fit anyway with the GPU and rear radiator like they are. With a slim 240 and slim 120 radiator, I'm also worried it would be a bit much on the heat side of things. CPU is happy at 4.7 during 24/7 work anyway currently so not going to mess with it until I get a bigger case more suitable for water cooling.

You can see how tight they are in this shot.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mavisky/media/IMG_1435_zpsf1f4c980.jpg.html


----------



## SortOfGrim

why do you have 2 reservoirs?


----------



## welshy46

symmetry?

Mavisky, you don't need a bigger case. You just need bigger rads and a Dremel


----------



## Kuudere

Some of these watercooling setups amaze me, and then I remember how much work they take to do right and make me go "Nope not going to bother".


----------



## pololoy23

First Mod (windowed top panel)


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pololoy23*
> 
> First Mod (windowed top panel)


hey how did you stick it got a pict ? did it fit flush ?


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> why do you have 2 reservoirs?


Originally the case had the gpu's under water on one loop and the cpu on a modified Corsair H80 as a separate loop. Ditched the separate loops because the single 670 was much cooler than the twin 560's and the H80 wasn't performing the best (later found an air pocket in the rad when draining everything). I also liked the look so decided to keep it when combining it into one loop. Felt like the loop would benefit from the extra fluid that the second res would give it since they are so small in the first place.

Original loop.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mavisky/media/IMG_20130417_204647_466_zps818ff9c9.jpg.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> symmetry?
> 
> Mavisky, you don't need a bigger case. You just need bigger rads and a Dremel


Well i've already got a dremel, but with my layout i don't see where I could really make much of a change aside from maybe upping the front to a 280mm rad, or ditching all the stuff in the front of the case and setting up a downwards firing rad. But that would mean sacrificing the hot swap bays that hold my ssd and 1tb backup/storage drive, my dvd player, and my fan controller.


----------



## welshy46

Hi Mavisky, Kpeoticg's Tryclops build log is a good place to look if you want to put a 360mm rad in the front. The reservoirs would need rehoming and there's some mild Dremeling to be done, which is nice. The good thing about having two reservoirs, apart from the symmetry. is your loop gets to dump more heat out of the loop than a single res.

I've been looking at chillers for extra cooling, but have put myself off for now. Too involving and I'd rather not have to check the weather forecast everytime I want to use my rig. I think the next upgrade will be a standalone Mo-ra 420 when I get a second 290x. My magicool 720 rad is ok for now, but once the spring arrives along with the 290x. I don't think the one rad will do the job.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Damned AMD's, I'd have to get a universal VRM and Northbridge block on mine to keep them cool, and I'm not sure they would fit anyway with the GPU and rear radiator like they are. With a slim 240 and slim 120 radiator, I'm also worried it would be a bit much on the heat side of things. CPU is happy at 4.7 during 24/7 work anyway currently so not going to mess with it until I get a bigger case more suitable for water cooling.
> 
> You can see how tight they are in this shot.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mavisky/media/IMG_1435_zpsf1f4c980.jpg.html


Hey if you are lookin to hide the uv cathodes a bit more, you can drill out the handle support rivets (4 each) and stick the cathode right up into the corner of the case. You can use small machine screws with nuts to put the handle support back in place. The cathodes fit so nicely there.


----------



## mavisky

I'm actually looking into ditching the cathodes all together for some high powered UV led's mounted around the case. 4-6 of them should get the job done for me.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> Hi Mavisky, Kpeoticg's Tryclops build log is a good place to look if you want to put a 360mm rad in the front. The reservoirs would need rehoming and there's some mild Dremeling to be done, which is nice. The good thing about having two reservoirs, apart from the symmetry. is your loop gets to dump more heat out of the loop than a single res.
> 
> I've been looking at chillers for extra cooling, but have put myself off for now. Too involving and I'd rather not have to check the weather forecast everytime I want to use my rig. I think the next upgrade will be a standalone Mo-ra 420 when I get a second 290x. My magicool 720 rad is ok for now, but once the spring arrives along with the 290x. I don't think the one rad will do the job.


Now that you mention that I sort of do remember that build. He had a 3x120 mounted to the front of the case. If I make any more mods, i'lll probably make a big jump and add on an external fixture or something and connect it out the back of the case with a couple quick disconnects in place of the current 120mm and just use the 120 as an exhaust fan w/o a rad.

I have to admit that he corsair 540 has my attention with the ability to hold about double the radiator space and has a nice fat plexi window that would work great given my computer desk's layout.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Now that you mention that I sort of do remember that build. He had a 3x120 mounted to the front of the case. If I make any more mods, i'lll probably make a big jump and add on an external fixture or something and connect it out the back of the case with a couple quick disconnects in place of the current 120mm and just use the 120 as an exhaust fan w/o a rad.
> 
> I have to admit that he corsair 540 has my attention with the ability to hold about double the radiator space and has a nice fat plexi window that would work great given my computer desk's layout.


I have 2x360's, a 240, & a 120. These are some old pics i just randomly grabbed for any1 who isn't familiar with my build


----------



## welshy46

Yeah baby, You said your hard drives were pron free lol. Effective cooling, in a small space. Alternatively you could try this, I found it particularly effective at running a stable 4.8GHz overclock on my 4770k.

That's a half pound of frozen overclocking potential right there.


Check those temps, the only thing getting hot is those burgers after a hard evenings overclocking


----------



## kpoeticg

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA That's gotta be the most creative "Chiller" I've ever seen









I still got a long way to go before thinking about OC'ing and temps. I got all my rad-space planned and carved out. Now it's the aesthetics phase, which is why it's gonna be in that test-bench setup its in until i get all my acrylic mods planned and implemented

Dunno how long that'll take since i'm learning every single last thing as i go along. The only mod i've ever really done with acrylic is the top panel i made a few months ago, so i'm expecting a fairly steep learning curve









Dunno why i keep biting off more than i can chew with this build. I keep getting lucky with my mods though, so i end up obsessing about what else i can do to make mine unique


----------



## welshy46

fake chiller but real temps. it was cold at the weekend, it still is. so I left the door and window open and what electricity I was saving in heating I was using in overclocking. Managed to beat all my previous benchmarks. The 4770k liked the cold. 4.8GHz went well but needed 1.5v, too much for everyday use. As an everyday solution, it probably won't work much outside the Arctic circle.

I've too many ideas for mine, just not the time and money to get them done. I think I'm going with the orange/black half life theme but the more I learn and the more I see and read. The more things I want to try out. like making a table top out of a mo-ra 420 rad for the pc to sit on. Well bedtime for me, have fun with the modding.


----------



## kpoeticg

Still a really creative use for hamburger meat, especially since it works









Pretty much every idea or inspiration i've had for my build has come from various build logs. Even buying this case was because of Brian White's Green Machine build log. I always liked the idea of MoRa + QDC's for the XB. When you need to take it with you just disconnect the QDC's and use the internal rads, then when you get home and feel like pushing your system just connect em back up. I really like how Gambi executed it. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with!!!

I'm a complete n00b with OC'ing. I've spent all day today messing around in my RIVE BE's BIOS. When i post pics later of how my rig looks right now, there will definitely be no CPUID screenshots included cuz it's still pretty pathetic


----------



## pololoy23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> hey how did you stick it got a pict ? did it fit flush ?


I've used the same push pins from the mesh. Just cut a 10"x9.25" acrylic. Here's some pics







[/URL]


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pololoy23*
> 
> I've used the same push pins from the mesh. Just cut a 10"x9.25" acrylic. Here's some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Dude awesome







AT the time i was only getting 1/4 plexi grooved it and it fitted flush!


----------



## Majentrix

It's summer here, and my 3.5" HDDs are getting very hot (50c+) on warm days. The 2.5" drives are fine, thanks to the two 80mm fans pushing air through them, but the big, "main" ones aren't getting cooled at all.
Has anyone got a solution for this? Like what size fans can I fit behind the hard drive caddy?
I'd really apreciate photos too.


----------



## Khaled G

Thought those pics might be useful.


Spoiler: Pics








I have a 140 fan, will try to snap a similar pic with it tomorrow.

EDIT: Fixed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> It's summer here, and my 3.5" HDDs are getting very hot (50c+) on warm days. The 2.5" drives are fine, thanks to the two 80mm fans pushing air through them, but the big, "main" ones aren't getting cooled at all.
> Has anyone got a solution for this? Like what size fans can I fit behind the hard drive caddy?
> I'd really apreciate photos too.


a 92mm or even 120mm fan on the right should do, give it a try.


----------



## Kuudere

I superglued a spare 80mm right up against the cage opening and instant 10c drop for me, and that was a masscool 80mm fan running at 5v.

They're quite annoying at 12v though


----------



## welshy46

These can be useful for fittng fans.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811987002&nm_mc=OTC-FroogleNEW&cm_mmc=OTC-FroogleNEW-_-Accessories%20-%20CPU-_-Prolimatech%20Inc.-_-11987002&sa=X&ei=v0bzUp6LOoarhAfy5YHAAw&ved=0CBQQ-RIwAjgU


----------



## welshy46

some more parts ordered for the orange box build. Took a while to locate the Frozenq res. There is an online shop based 2 junctions round the motorway from me, but after bad experiences in the past I swore I'd never use him again. So this weekend will be playtime again.


----------



## SlammiN

What is the best fan 5.25 controller for this thing in your guys experience. thinking of options for mine, want one that holds well in the bay.

Also do you think the 3.5 HDD need cooling at all where they are and is this even possible?

Thanks


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

my 3.5 hdd bay what i made stays at 30c


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlammiN*
> 
> What is the best fan 5.25 controller for this thing in your guys experience. thinking of options for mine, want one that holds well in the bay.
> 
> Also do you think the 3.5 HDD need cooling at all where they are and is this even possible?
> 
> Thanks


I've only used one fan controller, and it's the Mix 2 from NZXT. I really like this controller because it has five LED colors and the option to turn off the LED's entirely. However, I don't see why any other fan controller wouldn't work.
As for the HDD's, extra cooling is nice, but not necessary (at least from what I've figured out so far). Some people in this thread (it was actually just discussed a few posts ago) have just put a 80 or 92mm fan between the HDD cage and the sidepanel, and some have even gone to the extent to cut holes in the side panel and maybe even mount the fan on the panel. In my opinion, if you're going to the trouble to do that, it seems like it would be easier to just put in a second 3.5in drive cage in place of the current 2.5, but I could be wrong.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlamrdN*
> 
> What is the best fan 5.25 controller for this thing in your guys experience. thinking of options for mine, want one that holds well in the bay.
> 
> Also do you think the 3.5 HDD need cooling at all where they are and is this even possible?
> 
> Thanks


I use a lamptron fc6, something like 30w X 4 channels. The front face of the controller is just slightly to big and I have to hold the back of the controller in place when putting the front panel of the case on or it will push right side of the fan controller back some as the locking mechanism only holds one side in place.

I actually like it this way because while its kind of a pain to put the front panel on, once in place the controller is not loose in the bay like my old one was.


----------



## kpoeticg

I <3 my Aquaero 6

Don't know if there's actually any fan controllers that will fit stable by itself in a HAF XB 5.25 bay. I'm sure there might be one or two out there that are bulky enough.


----------



## Tamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I <3 my Aquaero 6
> 
> Don't know if there's actually any fan controllers that will fit stable by itself in a HAF XB 5.25 bay. I'm sure there might be one or two out there that are bulky enough.


I have an NZXT Mix 2 in my XB and it fits well with the tool-less system holding it just fine.


----------



## welshy46

I'm using a cheap Phobya 4 channel controller at the minute after I overloaded my woefully inadequate Scythe Kazer with too many fans. The Phobya is surprisingly good for the £24 I paid for it, and as I've removed the antique HDD bay. I can secure the right side of the controller with a screw. As both the Scythe and Phobya fan controllers weren't that well held because of the single sided securing mechanism, looking for a more permanant quality fan controller for the next phase of the build, which will probably be a Lamptron or a aquaaero if funding allows.



That's me busy this weekend. Had a complete change around of the build. It started as so many Republic of Gamers builds do, with the purchase of all things red and black. Then after seeing some other cases and GaMbi2004's in particular. I had the idea of building a homage to Valve, and in particular. Half life, Team fortress 2 and portal.

The case will be further modified, with the motherboard being moved so to allow the hexa 720 rad to be put inside the case. along with a 280mm alphacool for the front and a Frozenq reator res to sit horizontally along the back of the case. The XSPC D5 photon probably wont be featuring in this part of the build. So with that and all the red monsoon fittings will be put on ebay to add to the modding fund.


----------



## liamstears

Just a quick one for you guys that have made a flush mount bracket foe the psu

What material and size did you use?

I was thinking stainless steel about .7mm as it's cheap?

Also will need to be able to cut it with a dremel


----------



## Psistorm

I saw a post earlier where someone mentioned that extended ATX motherboards do in fact fit in this case.. My question is, will tri-SLI GPU's fit in a HAF XB Evo? 780 Ti Classifieds to be exact. (2 slot)

Thanks


----------



## kpoeticg

I have a Rampage IV Black Edition and i'm going with 3 290x's

You can definitely fit 3 cards as long as they're not more than dual slot cards with the coolers connected. I'd probly put em under water though because they're gonna be struggling to breathe. The XB has 7 PCI slots. Tri-SLI only needs 6


----------



## Psistorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I have a Rampage IV Black Edition and i'm going with 3 290x's
> 
> You can definitely fit 3 cards as long as they're not more than dual slot cards with the coolers connected. I'd probly put em under water though because they're gonna be struggling to breathe. The XB has 7 PCI slots. Tri-SLI only needs 6


Ah nice, thank you for the info!!

As much as I would love to go the watercooling route, for right now it's just going to be a "semi-ghetto" high end build. The computer will be in another room and fans will be at 100% so noise and temps shouldn't be much of an issue


----------



## kpoeticg

IMO temps will always be an issue running triple high end GPU's on air in the XB. Maybe consider either leaving the XB open in "test-bench setup" with no side or top panels and/or get some really powerful fans like Delta's or San Ace's.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liamstears*
> 
> Just a quick one for you guys that have made a flush mount bracket foe the psu
> 
> What material and size did you use?
> 
> I was thinking stainless steel about .7mm as it's cheap?
> 
> Also will need to be able to cut it with a dremel


Ramsey made mine, but i believe that thickness will be perfectly fine there isn't going to be much stress on the plate at all, so even aluminium would be fine at about 1mm


----------



## welshy46

By all that is holy, man. Running 3 290x's on air, in any case is going to get freaking loud. I had one on air, and you get two options. Quiet mode wher the gpu runs at 95c and near enough burns the paint off the wall behind your pc. Uber mode, which is basically like sitting on an aircraft carrier during take off. Peace and quiet now prevail in the 46 household ever since I strapped a water block to that noisy little bastard.


----------



## Psistorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> By all that is holy, man. Running 3 290x's on air, in any case is going to get freaking loud. I had one on air, and you get two options. Quiet mode wher the gpu runs at 95c and near enough burns the paint off the wall behind your pc. Uber mode, which is basically like sitting on an aircraft carrier during take off. Peace and quiet now prevail in the 46 household ever since I strapped a water block to that noisy little bastard.


LOL, the word choice here is amazing. I have to agree, my reference MSI 290x was absolute unbearable at anything over 70% fans.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I <3 my Aquaero 6
> 
> Don't know if there's actually any fan controllers that will fit stable by itself in a HAF XB 5.25 bay. I'm sure there might be one or two out there that are bulky enough.


I used 3M automotive tape on the top of mine to stick it to the bottom of my DVD drive.

The NXT Mesh I had before this actually fit pretty well once you pried out the "tension fingers" on the right side of the opening to make the fit a bit tighter.

Currently using this unit as it allows me to thief the motherboards PWM signal and run all my radiator fans on a custom fan curve while using the 6th knob to manually control the voltage to my water pump.

http://www.sunbeamtech.com/PRODUCTS/Rheosmart/6.html


----------



## welshy46

Another enjoyable evening of modding has resulted in this. Not the prettiest job, but this is the test case to make sure I get it right next time. After Mr Poeticg showed the way with multiple rads in his xb, I thought I'd give it a go. Why not, what's the worst that could happen. Well thankfully not much, I cut more case away than was needed and without the sides and roof on. It's a little floppy, but not bad for a few hours work. The fresh virgin case will now be ordered, ready for a more considered chop job next weekend. Have some pics, I might even do a build log for it if I can put the dremel down long enough.


----------



## vaporizer

that's another thing I like about the XB. if I need a part for it, I can go to the CM store and find it for pretty cheap. if I goof on a cut or break something while modding, no problem.


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> I'm using a cheap Phobya 4 channel controller at the minute after I overloaded my woefully inadequate Scythe Kazer with too many fans. The Phobya is surprisingly good for the £24 I paid for it, and as I've removed the antique HDD bay. I can secure the right side of the controller with a screw. As both the Scythe and Phobya fan controllers weren't that well held because of the single sided securing mechanism, looking for a more permanant quality fan controller for the next phase of the build, which will probably be a Lamptron or a aquaaero if funding allows.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I <3 my Aquaero 6
> Don't know if there's actually any fan controllers that will fit stable by itself in a HAF XB 5.25 bay. I'm sure there might be one or two out there that are bulky enough.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> I used 3M automotive tape on the top of mine to stick it to the bottom of my DVD drive.
> 
> The NXT Mesh I had before this actually fit pretty well once you pried out the "tension fingers" on the right side of the opening to make the fit a bit tighter.
> 
> Currently using this unit as it allows me to thief the motherboards PWM signal and run all my radiator fans on a custom fan curve while using the 6th knob to manually control the voltage to my water pump.
> 
> http://www.sunbeamtech.com/PRODUCTS/Rheosmart/6.html


I actually love my Lamptron CW611. It has six channels total, each ably to handle 20w. I have it controlling all my fans on 5 channels and the speed of my two DDC 3.25's on one channel. With the fans at 40% and the pumps at 50% the rig is like 25dbA quiet. LINK
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> IMO temps will always be an issue running triple high end GPU's on air in the XB. Maybe consider either leaving the XB open in "test-bench setup" with no side or top panels and/or get some really powerful fans like Delta's or San Ace's.


I have a 220mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro on my top plate and it keeps up to three GFX cards 7-10C cooler.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> I used 3M automotive tape on the top of mine to stick it to the bottom of my DVD drive.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The NXT Mesh I had before this actually fit pretty well once you pried out the "tension fingers" on the right side of the opening to make the fit a bit tighter.
> 
> Currently using this unit as it allows me to thief the motherboards PWM signal and run all my radiator fans on a custom fan curve while using the 6th knob to manually control the voltage to my water pump.
> 
> http://www.sunbeamtech.com/PRODUCTS/Rheosmart/6.html


Yeah that's what alot of people do. 3M & Velcro are the easiest options for sure









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> Another enjoyable evening of modding has resulted in this. Not the prettiest job, but this is the test case to make sure I get it right next time. After Mr Poeticg showed the way with multiple rads in his xb, I thought I'd give it a go. Why not, what's the worst that could happen. Well thankfully not much, I cut more case away than was needed and without the sides and roof on. It's a little floppy, but not bad for a few hours work. The fresh virgin case will now be ordered, ready for a more considered chop job next weekend. Have some pics, I might even do a build log for it if I can put the dremel down long enough.


Dude, you NEED to start a build log. You've already done more than enough modding to get it started.


----------



## mavisky

Snagged some photos last night of the UV at work inside the XB.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mavisky/media/IMG_1446_zps188dafa6.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mavisky/media/IMG_1442_zps57993780.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mavisky/media/IMG_1438_zpsadfa1399.jpg.html


----------



## kpoeticg

Looking good Mavisky!! I'm feelin the UV


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Snagged some photos last night of the UV at work inside the XB


Scha-weet looking!!


----------



## mavisky

thanks guys


----------



## Philly_boy

Got a few pics of my own:


----------



## liamstears

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Ramsey made mine, but i believe that thickness will be perfectly fine there isn't going to be much stress on the plate at all, so even aluminium would be fine at about 1mm


Appreciate the reply man thanks, will get a piece ordered and will hack at it :-D


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liamstears*
> 
> Appreciate the reply man thanks, will get a piece ordered and will hack at it :-D


No problem


----------



## welshy46

The xb shouldn't have a problem feeeding 3 gpu's with air. They sit directly behind, depending on what you're running. Either a 120mm or 140mm fan which can more than cope with supplying enough air to the screamy gpu fans. My only concern is the case isn't the most rigidly built case and 3 290x's at full chat will cause some unwanted vibrations as well as a lot of noise, but some sick benchmark scores.

Nice shots Mavisky and Phillyboy

I'd put up som pics of the new Frozenq res but either my phone or the forum ain't playing ball. Probably my phone, it's a bit antisocial and doesn't like talking to other hardware. I think it wants ti be a blackberry lol.


----------



## SlammiN

Heres my HAF XB build for audio production, nothing special.






Can I join the club, thanks


----------



## Jugurnot

Nice UV set up mavisky!

Philly, all those large components make the XB look small haha. Very nice though.

Just finished my side fan project. Some slightly crooked lines and offset holes but for the most part I like it! While everything was apart I made some room for future water cooling components on the other side.


----------



## Kuudere

This is the only hardware mod I've done since I've gotten my case, and it's a small one at that










And how does dust find it's way into all these small areas








But you can see how I decided to route the cables a bit easier.


----------



## Heruur

looks like Im selling my tj-08e and getting this, more suited for the desk space I have.


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlammiN*
> 
> Heres my HAF XB build for audio production, nothing special.


My rig is also for audio production! I am a freelance live sound and on location recording engineer. Glad to see other engineers who are also computer enthusiasts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Nice UV set up mavisky!
> 
> Philly, all those large components make the XB look small haha. Very nice though.
> 
> Just finished my side fan project. Some slightly crooked lines and offset holes but for the most part I like it! While everything was apart I made some room for future water cooling components on the other side.


Nice looking rig yourself...I like the UV cables. Shoe horning custom water cooling components into that will be an interesting project. We're you thinking an AIO set up?

All those big components translate into a 4770 OC'd to 4.2 (so far) that idles at 28-29C and never gets above 60C fully loaded. That's with ambient temps around 19-20C.

Mavisky, your UV set up is pretty sick!


----------



## TLSheff

Well, I am glad I wasn't the only one playing with their XBs over the weekend. Great job to all who shared pics, very nice updates, they all look amazing.







(PS Jugurnot, that side case fan mod is awesome. I may steal it in the near future







)

Soooo already part of the group and all, did some updating. Got income tax monies in and spent it wisely, on UPGRADES!!! YAY





















Mind you, I'm on a budget, so no R9 290x's or triple SLI titans for this poor white boy, but still upgrades is upgrades. My old parts were a 6 yr old CM 500 watt power supply, updated to a EVGA Supernova 750w Full-Modular one, and Traded in my old diehard GTS250 for twin GTX660s SC. Made a WORLD of difference in gaming. Most everything is maxed on my games, if not, its much higher than low and off









On to pics! Excuse my poor quality shots, I do what I can with a camera phone. Dispite my following of Kpoeticg's TRiClOPS build and his talk of camera shots, I have no camera in which to practice technique on. So bear with me.

Before, old shot from pages way way back.


First shot with the GTX 660s in to test run and make sure they worked. Had to rig up one of those molex connectors with an extension to power both lol. Only 1 rail with 6 pin










Horrid closeup with no focus... because Camera Phone!










Lastly, the top shot. BTW I don't think I mentioned this. I sleeved the whole thing. Fingers are so sore, but so worth it in the end. Used paracord because I like the look better and wanted it to be flexible, used the plastic type stuff and never really cared for it. Anywho...


Very please with the end result. Now just need to order the fans I want, get a SSD to replace my old mechanical, and some parts for a custom loop conversion to make it pretty. If it didn't take me so long to do things, I would make a build thread, but being a poor white boy, it takes me forever to do anything. Been planning to do a window mod for months.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> My rig is also for audio production! I am a freelance live sound and on location recording engineer. Glad to see other engineers who are also computer enthusiasts.
> 
> 
> Nice looking rig yourself...I like the UV cables. Shoe horning custom water cooling components into that will be an interesting project. We're you thinking an AIO set up?
> 
> All those big components translate into a 4770 OC'd to 4.2 (so far) that idles at 28-29C and never gets above 60C fully loaded. That's with ambient temps around 19-20C.
> 
> Mavisky, your UV set up is pretty sick!


Thanks,

So far it's doing a decent job of cooling too.

Running an FX-8350 at 4.7ghz that idles in the high teen's to low 20's and a GTX670 overclocked to 1202 mhz (up from it's 915 base since it's a reference card). The UV clamps really helped set this layout off. The previous setup when I still had my H80 on the cpu and clear tubing looked neat, but I like the blue/green contrast of the newer setup more and the large 5/8" od tubing from Primochill makes it looks super heavy duty. The 1/4" od tubing on the old H80 looked pretty pathetic. Here's a shot of the old setup at night.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mavisky/media/IMG_0894_zpscee52dd0.jpg.html


----------



## GaMbi2004

@TLSheff
Congrats on the upgrades! must make a BIG difference!
and nice sleeve job! looks awesome ^^ Im thinking of maybe doing that after my acrylic project, witch should start in about a week (follow my build log)

I did some light modding today









my Phobya RGB controller has room for 3 strips, before I only had one long all around the top of the XB, but it was so long that there was 50cm~ just lighting up the basement








Cut off the 50 cm and soldered a 4pin fan extension cable to each end.. male on the strip and female on the controller.
I had to do it this way since I dont have the original controller connectors. Doesnt look the best, but it works and I will be hiding that end anyways..
Now I just need to find somewhere to put the 50cm of RGB strip..
Suggestions?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> Nice looking rig yourself...I like the UV cables. Shoe horning custom water cooling components into that will be an interesting project. We're you thinking an AIO set up?


Thanks!

Not entirely sure yet to be honest, but I want a custom loop even if it is just for my cpu. I want to end up having a 240 and 120 rad for sure.

Anyone recommend any high quality single bay res, or a res/pump combo? I WILL have a fan controller so dual bay is out of the question.

Very nice 660s TLSheff! Ill be getting my twin in a month or so too.


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> @TLSheff
> Congrats on the upgrades! must make a BIG difference!
> and nice sleeve job! looks awesome ^^ Im thinking of maybe doing that after my acrylic project, witch should start in about a week (follow my build log)


Thank you sir, funny, I never subscribed (not sure why) but I have had Page 3 book-marked for months so I can have reference to my window mod I plan to do soon. Have the dremel and all the stuffs, just gotta get out in the garage and do it







I subscribed now tho, so its all official lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Very nice 660s TLSheff! Ill be getting my twin in a month or so too.


Thank you sir, too. Yea a single is card would have sufficed as an upgrade but the difference SLI makes is amazing. At first it didn't want to recognize and put the second as a PhysX card, still played well but I kept thinking, it should be performing better. A friend has the same cards and his settings are higher, then I realised SLI wasn't actually in play, new drivers and BOOM! graphics settings went up again. So nice, do it! DO IT NOW!!!


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> Thank you sir, funny, I never subscribed (not sure why) but I have had Page 3 book-marked for months so I can have reference to my window mod I plan to do soon. Have the dremel and all the stuffs, just gotta get out in the garage and do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I subscribed now tho, so its all official lol
> Thank you sir, too. Yea a single is card would have sufficed as an upgrade but the difference SLI makes is amazing. At first it didn't want to recognize and put the second as a PhysX card, still played well but I kept thinking, it should be performing better. A friend has the same cards and his settings are higher, then I realised SLI wasn't actually in play, new drivers and BOOM! graphics settings went up again. So nice, do it! DO IT NOW!!!


I cant wait haha. I just want everything on max and still get 60 fps


----------



## onesojourner

Here are a few additions I have been working:


----------



## boxwunder13

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onesojourner*
> 
> Here are a few additions I have been working:






Very nice there sir. The dremel set up is a great idea for long straight cuts.... I would have never thought to do that, but now I am going to use the heck outta that idea. Awesome. Like the sleeving that you did also. Real nice. Do you have a build log for your XB?


----------



## Jugurnot

@onesojourner Great setup for the dremel. What brand of rubber channel is that? It looks like it has a flat edge am I right?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onesojourner*
> 
> Here are a few additions I have been working:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boxwunder13*
> 
> Very nice there sir. The dremel set up is a great idea for long straight cuts.... I would have never thought to do that, but now I am going to use the heck outta that idea. Awesome. Like the sleeving that you did also. Real nice. *Do you have a build log for your XB?*
Click to expand...









Awesome indeed! Yeah, build log?


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onesojourner*
> 
> Here are a few additions I have been working:


While I shortly agreed that this was a good idea, I came to the conclusion that this would be vary hard!!?¿
It looks like you are using normal cutting wheel and not diamond? they ware down SO fast that I cant see how this would work efficiently..
Wouldnt the dremel have to be lowered all the time to bite into the metal? or is the panel lifted up into the cutting wheel?
But yea, the results speak for itself! looks awesome! straightest cuts I ever seen by a dremel








I did mine free hand.. with a file and the U channel, you will get lines just as straight.

On other news.. My RMAed GTX680, replaced by a 780, was shipped today!







should be here tomorrow! ^_^


----------



## wh0kn0ws

@TLSheff

nice looking PC, I have twin 660's as well and I like them a lot. Check out the 660 non ti owners club and unlock your cards. It makes a big difference in over clocking.


----------



## kpoeticg

I did mine free-hand too









I've since bought the Workstation and Plunge Router attachments for my Dremel along with a Trio & Moto-Saw LOLLL


----------



## Lareson

Well, after hearing a strange rattling sound in my case, found out one of my Corsair fans had went out. They're only about 14 months old, purchased in December 2012, so was surprised that it had already went out. They were the SP120 High Performance ones so it looks like I'll be looking into getting it replaced under warranty since they have a 2 year. Anyone ever had to send one of their fans back before?


----------



## onesojourner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boxwunder13*
> 
> 
> Very nice there sir. The dremel set up is a great idea for long straight cuts.... I would have never thought to do that, but now I am going to use the heck outta that idea. Awesome. Like the sleeving that you did also. Real nice. Do you have a build log for your XB?


I don't have a build log on this site. I should probably start one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> @onesojourner Great setup for the dremel. What brand of rubber channel is that? It looks like it has a flat edge am I right?


You are right. it does have flat edges:
http://www.bestbyte.net/merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=BB&Category_Code=CACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> While I shortly agreed that this was a good idea, I came to the conclusion that this would be vary hard!!?¿
> It looks like you are using normal cutting wheel and not diamond? they ware down SO fast that I cant see how this would work efficiently..
> Wouldnt the dremel have to be lowered all the time to bite into the metal? or is the panel lifted up into the cutting wheel?
> But yea, the results speak for itself! looks awesome! straightest cuts I ever seen by a dremel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did mine free hand.. with a file and the U channel, you will get lines just as straight.


Your right this is just a reinforced wheel. Cutting like this does not bind the disk up like doing it freehand so I went through about 2 disks on both the top and side window. The dremel does not move and the metal just lifts up into the cutting wheel.


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> @TLSheff
> 
> nice looking PC, I have twin 660's as well and I like them a lot. Check out the 660 non ti owners club and unlock your cards. It makes a big difference in over clocking.


TY Sir, I love them and appreciate the info (+Repped) I had been looking into unlocking them and updating the bios to fix the 80% fan max. Not that it needs more on stock clock, but I hate being blocked by stuff. Altho, I can't imagine the sound at 100% fan speed, at 75% it sounds like the whole PC is about to take off.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onesojourner*
> 
> Your right this is just a reinforced wheel. Cutting like this does not bind the disk up like doing it freehand so I went through about 2 disks on both the top and side window. The dremel does not move and the metal just lifts up into the cutting wheel.


I see..
I went through 10~ wheels on a single side panel (I dont recall the exact number).. yours must be some better quality or something








In that case, your setup is a good idea!







and also something we (or atleast, I) havent seen before.
+rep


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> I see..
> I went through 10~ wheels on a single side panel (I dont recall the exact number).. yours must be some better quality or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that case, your setup is a good idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also something we (or atleast, I) havent seen before.
> +rep


You probably used the same discs I did. Dark red in color, like a sanding stone. They are quite inferior to the reinforced disks (I used about 7 or 8 on each of my side panels where as I only used 2 reinforced ones for the top)


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> You probably used the same discs I did. Dark red in color, like a sanding stone. They are quite inferior to the reinforced disks (I used about 7 or 8 on each of my side panels where as I only used 2 reinforced ones for the top)


^This^
Yea, I did indeed









As mentioned in my build log, I switched to "diamond" cutting wheel and did the other side panel and top panel with only that one disk..
it was cutting a bit slower, but I didnt have to change wheels all the time.

The red circle in the top "plastic cup with weak wheels" is what I started with, than went for the lower red circles "diamond wheels"
Im guessing what @onesojourner used was the bigger grinding disks you see above the "diamond disks" ? or maybe something in between that I dont have.


The result


----------



## SortOfGrim

for cutting metal I use SC456 38mm EZ SpeedClic disk


----------



## TLSheff

^ Yes. I love mine, worth its weight in gold! Fast to change, allows some flex, amazing design.


----------



## IzzyData

I guess I might as well post my cube. For obvious reasons I named it Borg.

Here is what is inside.

CPU: i5 2500k
GPU: Nvidia 770 gtx 4gb
SSD: 180 gb intel
HDD: 2tb x 5 WD Green
PSU: 700 watt corsair
RAM: 8gb 1600 mhz


----------



## TLSheff

Nice box, Got any mods? Water Cooling, sleeving, pretty lights? Comeon we need MOAR!!!

also, glad the cat has a bed and knows where to sleep, most like to lay ON the cases because the warmth, but that's no good.


----------



## IzzyData

It is pretty generic. I got the 10 dollar top panel replacement for the acrylic. I also put 5.25" to 3.5" converters so it could hold more harddrives.

I suppose it makes pretty light patterns in the dark. I have since unplugged the front panel connector for the power button LED.


Here's a picture looking inside before I replaced the top panel.


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> Nice box, Got any mods? Water Cooling, sleeving, pretty lights? Comeon we need MOAR!!!
> 
> also, glad the cat has a bed and knows where to sleep, most like to lay ON the cases because the warmth, but that's no good.


My only fear is that the acrylic would collapse under the weight of the cat. As I haz a similar situation.


----------



## VAMET

Dear Friends

First of all, I would like to say hello to everybody, it's my first post here on Overclock.net.

I am going to buy case Cooler Master HAF XB EVO version, but I have got some questions, which I hope somebody will answer - thank you in advance.

My system specification:


MOBOASROCKFATAL1TY H87 PERFORMANCEFATAL1TY H87 PERFORMANCECPUINTELCORE I5-4670KBX80646I54670KCPU COOLINGZALMANLQ315LQ315RAMCORSAIRVENGEANCE 8GBCMZ8GX3M2A1600C9GPUMSIGEFORCE GTX 770N770 TF 2GD5/OCPSUCORSAIRCS550MCP-9020076-EUHDDWESTERN DIGITALCAVIAR BLUE 1TBWD10EZEXCASE*COOLER MASTERHAF XB EVORC-902XB-KKN2KEYBOARDLOGITECHMK520920-002613

*I am going to buy, but first I need to have some answers.

1. I would like to change 2x120mm XtraFlo fans in the front to 2x140mm, but I have heard that I will not able to, when mounting them from the outside of the case. I need to mount them from inside, is it correct?

2. I assume that 2x140mm fans will be mounted in the front panel from inside of the case. In such scenario, will my GPU not touch/come up to those 2x140mm fans? My GPU dimensions are *260*x126x38 mm *(10.25 inches length)*.

3. I would like to mount 1x200mm fan in the top of the case. May you recommend a particular fan 1x200mm for the top of the case?

4. My CPU Cooler is Zalman LQ315, when I will mount radiator with 1x120mm fan at the rear of the case (instead of preinstalled 1x120mm rear fan), will 1x200mm top fan not touch/come up to my CPU Cooler?

5. My PSU is Corsair CS550M with dimension 150x86x*140 mm (lenght)*, when mounted in case with this official bracket, will it cover exactly the hole cut out (in case) for the power supply fan or should I change it for other lenght?

Thank you once more.

Best regards.

Sincerely


----------



## liamstears

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear Friends
> 
> First of all, I would like to say hello to everybody, it's my first post here on Overclock.net.
> 
> I am going to buy case Cooler Master HAF XB EVO version, but I have got some questions, which I hope somebody will answer - thank you in advance.
> 
> My system specification:
> 
> 1. I would like to change 2x120mm XtraFlo fans in the front to 2x140mm, but I have heard that I will not able to, when mounting them from the outside of the case. I need to mount them from inside, is it correct?
> 
> 2. I assume that 2x140mm fans will be mounted in the front panel from inside of the case. In such scenario, will my GPU not touch/come up to those 2x140mm fans? My GPU dimensions are *260*x126x38 mm *(10.25 inches length)*.
> 
> 3. I would like to mount 1x200mm fan in the top of the case. May you recommend a particular fan 1x200mm for the top of the case?
> 
> 4. My CPU Cooler is Zalman LQ315, when I will mount radiator with 1x120mm fan at the rear of the case (instead of preinstalled 1x120mm rear fan), will 1x200mm top fan not touch/come up to my CPU Cooler?
> 
> 5. My PSU is Corsair CS550M with dimension 150x86x*140 mm (lenght)*, when mounted in case with this official bracket, will it cover exactly the hole cut out (in case) for the power supply fan or should I change it for other lenght?
> 
> Thank you once more.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Sincerely


I'm sure more people will chime in with some better answers but just some quick ones for you

140mm fans will fit on the front of the case but you will need to cut off some plastic from the front panel, this is internal and cant be seen with the case together so its fine

200mm fan go with the cooler master mega flow, its the best fan and 1 of the only fans that fit the mounts

Your cpu cooler will be fine, you can actually fit quite big coolers in this case with no issues

As for PSU not too sure but I wouldnt worry about it, I only just realised my Silent Pro M2 doesn't line up properly with the fan hole at the bottom but its been that way for months with no issue. I have decided to make a flush psu bracket though as I need the extra space on the outside of my case, you could always make one too if you are not quite happy with the way the psu fits?

As for GPU it will fit fine even if you mount fans inside the case

Hope all this helps :-D


----------



## kpoeticg

^^Everything will fit with room to spare. With the EVO you shouldn't have any tabs that need to be cut-off. Only those of us with the first revision of the XB had that issue. It was a small manufacturing oversight on CM's part and was ridiculously easy to fix. Your GPU size is fine along with your PSU









Also, the 200mm fan isn't gonna help you AT ALL. Take advice and get the window top instead. The very small percentage of people that the top fan helps are generally running at least 2-3GPU's that generate alot of heat. You may even get worse temps by installing the top fan and messing up the front => back airflow


----------



## liamstears

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> ^^Everything will fit with room to spare. With the EVO you shouldn't have any tabs that need to be cut-off. Only those of us with the first revision of the XB had that issue. It was a small manufacturing oversight on CM's part and was ridiculously easy to fix. Your GPU size is fine along with your PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the 200mm fan isn't gonna help you AT ALL. Take advice and get the window top instead. The very small percentage of people that the top fan helps are generally running at least 2-3GPU's that generate alot of heat. You may even get worse temps by installing the top fan and messing up the front => back airflow


Didn't realise they fixed the tabs, thanks

Wondering now if maybe I should of got the window top instead of messing about making a white and black mega flow to match the thermalright fans I got lol


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> ^^Everything will fit with room to spare. With the EVO you shouldn't have any tabs that need to be cut-off. Only those of us with the first revision of the XB had that issue. It was a small manufacturing oversight on CM's part and was ridiculously easy to fix. Your GPU size is fine along with your PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the 200mm fan isn't gonna help you AT ALL. Take advice and get the window top instead. The very small percentage of people that the top fan helps are generally running at least 2-3GPU's that generate alot of heat. You may even get worse temps by installing the top fan and messing up the front => back airflow


^ This. I couldn't have said it better myself. Go with a top window, not a top fan. It will throw off the flow and with only 1 770 and a water cooled CPU its not like you will have alot of heat built up anyways. Get some good powerful fans like the JetFlows or Cougars and let them suck in at the front and blow it all out the back and you should be good to go.


----------



## VAMET

Dear Friends

Thank you for your fast replies.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> ^^Everything will fit with room to spare. With the EVO you shouldn't have any tabs that need to be cut-off. Only those of us with the first revision of the XB had that issue. It was a small manufacturing oversight on CM's part and was ridiculously easy to fix. Your GPU size is fine along with your PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the 200mm fan isn't gonna help you AT ALL. Take advice and get the window top instead. The very small percentage of people that the top fan helps are generally running at least 2-3GPU's that generate alot of heat. You may even get worse temps by installing the top fan and messing up the front => back airflow


Have you got any official statement (source URL), that confirms that tabs are fine with 2x140mm mounted from outside of the case? So I don't need 200mm fan at all? In my region - Poland there is no window version to buy  I haven't found any shop with this version. So if I decide to buy 200mm fan, there is only one fan - Cooler Master MegaFlow 200 Silent Fan, which will fit the holes in the top mesh like liamstears said below? Is the heat sink with attached fan of my CPU Cooler will not come off enough to interfere with the 200mm fan on top of the case?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liamstears*
> 
> Didn't realise they fixed the tabs, thanks
> 
> Wondering now if maybe I should of got the window top instead of messing about making a white and black mega flow to match the thermalright fans I got lol


Thank you for your reply liamstears, it helps me a lot. May you tell me what are dimensions of you PSU Silent Pro M2?

So how long should be PSU, to exactly cover whe cut out in case for PSU fan? 140, 150, 160, 170? I know that 180mm lenght PSU is over the cut out whole for PSU fan.

EDIT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> ^ This. I couldn't have said it better myself. Go with a top window, not a top fan. It will throw off the flow and with only 1 770 and a water cooled CPU its not like you will have alot of heat built up anyways. Get some good powerful fans like the JetFlows or Cougars and let them suck in at the front and blow it all out the back and you should be good to go.


There are only JetFlo 120, I haven't found 140mm JetFlo. I would like to have 2x140mm fans in the front of the case.

Best regards.

Sincerely


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Friends
> 
> Thank you for your fast replies.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> ^^Everything will fit with room to spare. With the EVO you shouldn't have any tabs that need to be cut-off. Only those of us with the first revision of the XB had that issue. It was a small manufacturing oversight on CM's part and was ridiculously easy to fix. Your GPU size is fine along with your PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the 200mm fan isn't gonna help you AT ALL. Take advice and get the window top instead. The very small percentage of people that the top fan helps are generally running at least 2-3GPU's that generate alot of heat. You may even get worse temps by installing the top fan and messing up the front => back airflow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got any official statement (source URL), that confirms that tabs are fine with 2x140mm mounted from outside of the case? So I don't need 200mm fan at all? In my region - Poland there is no window version to buy  I haven't found any shop with this version. So if I decide to buy 200mm fan, there is only one fan - Cooler Master MegaFlow 200 Silent Fan, which will fit the holes in the top mesh like liamstears said below? Is the heat sink with attached fan of my CPU Cooler will not come off enough to interfere with the 200mm fan on top of the case?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *liamstears*
> 
> Didn't realise they fixed the tabs, thanks
> 
> Wondering now if maybe I should of got the window top instead of messing about making a white and black mega flow to match the thermalright fans I got lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your reply liamstears, it helps me a lot. May you tell me what are dimensions of you PSU Silent Pro M2?
> 
> So how long should be PSU, to exactly cover whe cut out in case for PSU fan? 140, 150, 160, 170? I know that 180mm lenght PSU is over the cut out whole for PSU fan.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> ^ This. I couldn't have said it better myself. Go with a top window, not a top fan. It will throw off the flow and with only 1 770 and a water cooled CPU its not like you will have alot of heat built up anyways. Get some good powerful fans like the JetFlows or Cougars and let them suck in at the front and blow it all out the back and you should be good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are only JetFlo 120, I haven't found 140mm JetFlo. I would like to have 2x140mm fans in the front of the case.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Sincerely
Click to expand...

The actual specs of XB have been advertised as supporting 140's in the front panel since it was originally launched. Like i said, it was a small manufacturing oversight in an otherwise brilliant chassis.

I believe that it was fixed by Rev 2 of the XB (when they powered the X-Dock by Sata power instead of Molex). For rev 1, it was just a few plastic tabs in the front panel that had absolutely no structural or aesthetic effect on the case. CM reps have been in this thread a few times to get forum feedback. If you search in here you should find your info. Don't know anywhere else to link you that would specify the change, since it was meant to be a feature of the original release.

Also, the 200mm fan may very well conflict with a tower cooler. One more reason to just get a windowed top. I bought my window top separate, coolermaster sells it on their website for like 10 bux. If you can't get the XB with the window included, that's always an option. Either way, you have no need for the top fan


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> ... In my region - Poland there is no window version to buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't found any shop with this version...
> 
> There are only JetFlo 120, I haven't found 140mm JetFlo. I would like to have 2x140mm fans in the front of the case.


I believe the CMStore EU version would ship to Poland, if not you may Google this and see if you can find a better link.
http://www.cmstore.eu/cases/haf/haf-xb/haf-xb-toppanels/

The Jetflo's are limited to 120 yes. But you have to run a 120 on the rear as exhaust. I mentioned Cougars because they are one of the most powerful 140s with a good quality review.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear Friends
> 
> Thank you for your fast replies.
> 
> Have you got any official statement (source URL), that confirms that tabs are fine with 2x140mm mounted from outside of the case? So I don't need 200mm fan at all? In my region - Poland there is no window version to buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't found any shop with this version. So if I decide to buy 200mm fan, there is only one fan - Cooler Master MegaFlow 200 Silent Fan, which will fit the holes in the top mesh like liamstears said below? Is the heat sink with attached fan of my CPU Cooler will not come off enough to interfere with the 200mm fan on top of the case?
> 
> Thank you for your reply liamstears, it helps me a lot. May you tell me what are dimensions of you PSU Silent Pro M2?
> 
> So how long should be PSU, to exactly cover whe cut out in case for PSU fan? 140, 150, 160, 170? I know that 180mm lenght PSU is over the cut out whole for PSU fan.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> There are only JetFlo 120, I haven't found 140mm JetFlo. I would like to have 2x140mm fans in the front of the case.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Sincerely


Welcome to OCN! and happy to hear we will soon have a new member to our XB family









I dont think there are any official statement on the 140mm change.. but we have a guy working for CM in this thread who took our "complaints" and fixed them in the EVO version.. We also have a few EVO owners who has confirmed that the 140's can now be fitted without modding.

As for the 200mm, no, you dont need it, and as said above, it wont give you much of a difference, it may actually harm your airflow. but it is 25mm thick and will be housed entirely within the "hump" of the top panel, and therefore the top panel would hit the CPU cooler before the fan would.. plenty of space.
You can order the top window from CMs own site, or make your own top window (witch will look a LOT better than the CM one)



About the PSU, I think that all PSUs has the fan at the same location, the variable length of the PSU only changes how fare in the PSU will go. so any PSU will work and have the fan placed over the cutout as it should. but dont go too long! Corsair AX1200i (200mm) is a REALLY snug fit and makes cable routing hard.. 180 should be fine though.

*Edit
By CPU cooler you mean the LQ315 right? if you are talking about a standard air cooler, the top fan may indeed interfear with some tall coolers, but not a 120mm radiator + fans.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear Friends
> 
> First of all, I would like to say hello to everybody, it's my first post here on Overclock.net.
> 
> I am going to buy case Cooler Master HAF XB EVO version, but I have got some questions, which I hope somebody will answer - thank you in advance.
> 
> My system specification:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOBOASROCKFATAL1TY H87 PERFORMANCEFATAL1TY H87 PERFORMANCECPUINTELCORE I5-4670KBX80646I54670KCPU COOLINGZALMANLQ315LQ315RAMCORSAIRVENGEANCE 8GBCMZ8GX3M2A1600C9GPUMSIGEFORCE GTX 770N770 TF 2GD5/OCPSUCORSAIRCS550MCP-9020076-EUHDDWESTERN DIGITALCAVIAR BLUE 1TBWD10EZEXCASE*COOLER MASTERHAF XB EVORC-902XB-KKN2KEYBOARDLOGITECHMK520920-002613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am going to buy, but first I need to have some answers.
> 
> Thank you once more.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Sincerely


welcome to OCN and the club of HAF XB. if you PM the thread starter, he will add you to the first post as a member of the club. unfortunately, there are no prizes for being a member except you get to chat with all the wonderful people in this thread and all others.

see answers in color

1. I would like to change 2x120mm XtraFlo fans in the front to 2x140mm, but I have heard that I will not able to, when mounting them from the outside of the case. I need to mount them from inside, is it correct? -- I am almost sure that they fixed the issue with the front panel hitting the 140 fans, so no worries here. I have two 140's in the front and they are on the "outside" of the framing structure. I own the V1 and I had to clip the tabs in the front to get it to fit, but again, they fixed what was causing this issue for all of us.

2. I assume that 2x140mm fans will be mounted in the front panel from inside of the case. In such scenario, will my GPU not touch/come up to those 2x140mm fans? My GPU dimensions are *260*x126x38 mm *(10.25 inches length)*. --- your gpu will be fine. I have a gtx670ftw(680 pcb) and a 35mm rad and 25mm fans on the inside front section and I still have abount 20mm left for wires.

3. I would like to mount 1x200mm fan in the top of the case. May you recommend a particular fan 1x200mm for the top of the case? --- I am not to sure about this. maybe best if someone else helps with this question. however, I installed the window in the top of mine and it was super easy. there have been some that have got the temp in their case to drop a couple of degrees with the fan installed up top, but I like the look of the window much better and I feel front to back air flow is just fine.

4. My CPU Cooler is Zalman LQ315, when I will mount radiator with 1x120mm fan at the rear of the case (instead of preinstalled 1x120mm rear fan), will 1x200mm top fan not touch/come up to my CPU Cooler? --see above answer

5. My PSU is Corsair CS550M with dimension 150x86x*140 mm (lenght)*, when mounted in case with this official bracket, will it cover exactly the hole cut out (in case) for the power supply fan or should I change it for other lenght? --- I am willing to bet that most psu's won't match up exactly on the hole for the fan. I am using a 1200 watt psu and I think that only 1/2 of the fan is in the hole for the fan. as long as it can get air in, it should be fine. no need for a new psu IMO.


----------



## Delphi

Well got all my gear in this case. Really like the horizontal layout. Currently trying to figure out where to put the case though. More than likely will end up on the floor. Here are some pictures to see how crammed I got it. Rad is push/pull as well.


----------



## kpoeticg

Looks great. Thanx for the pics


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear Friends
> 
> Thank you for your fast replies.
> 
> Have you got any official statement (source URL), that confirms that tabs are fine with 2x140mm mounted from outside of the case? So I don't need 200mm fan at all? In my region - Poland there is no window version to buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't found any shop with this version. So if I decide to buy 200mm fan, there is only one fan - Cooler Master MegaFlow 200 Silent Fan, which will fit the holes in the top mesh like liamstears said below? Is the heat sink with attached fan of my CPU Cooler will not come off enough to interfere with the 200mm fan on top of the case?
> 
> Thank you for your reply liamstears, it helps me a lot. May you tell me what are dimensions of you PSU Silent Pro M2?
> 
> So how long should be PSU, to exactly cover whe cut out in case for PSU fan? 140, 150, 160, 170? I know that 180mm lenght PSU is over the cut out whole for PSU fan.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> There are only JetFlo 120, I haven't found 140mm JetFlo. I would like to have 2x140mm fans in the front of the case.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Sincerely


powitanie Vamet,
a wise choice, the simple answer would be yes to all your questions, but I will give explanation.

1. Yes, there is plenty of clearance to mount 2 x 140mm fans in the front, you can mount them either inside the case or between the front bezel and the case. Where the 120mm fans are mounted. The holes are pre drilled for 120mm and 140mm fans.

2. From the Pci slot to the front of the case is 330mm . There is enogh room in the case to mount a 290x with a corsair H110 and fans in the front. Your little graphics card will go in without touching the sides









3. I've got the coolermaster 200mm fan in mine, fits exactly, throws loads of air into the case. Does the job.

4. According to zalman your rad plus two fans equal 75mm. It will be a tight fit with a 200mm fan, but. Al you need to do is mount the radiator against the back of the case, and mount the 'pull' fan on the outside of the case. Put a nice fan grill on there, it'll look sweet.

5. Yes your PSU will fit and the fan will line up with the hole in the bottom of the case. It's the bigger PSU's like the corsair 1200w that are a bit too big to line up.

The coolermaster haf xb will easily swallow all your hardware without a problem. Have a look at some of the build threads for this case. You'll be surprised how much you can fit in. Mines got a 360mm x 240mm rad and a 280mm rad, and possibly a 240mm rad soon. You won't regret buying this case. I've just bought a second one


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> powitanie Vamet,
> a wise choice, the simple answer would be yes to all your questions, but I will give explanation.
> 
> 1. Yes, there is plenty of clearance to mount 2 x 140mm fans in the front, you can mount them either inside the case or between the front bezel and the case. Where the 120mm fans are mounted. The holes are pre drilled for 120mm and 140mm fans.
> 
> 2. From the Pci slot to the front of the case is 330mm . There is enogh room in the case to mount a 290x with a corsair H110 and fans in the front. Your little graphics card will go in without touching the sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *I've got the coolermaster 200mm fan in mine, fits exactly, throws loads of air into the case. Does the job*.
> 
> 4. According to zalman your rad plus two fans equal 75mm. It will be a tight fit with a 200mm fan, but. Al you need to do is mount the radiator against the back of the case, and mount the 'pull' fan on the outside of the case. Put a nice fan grill on there, it'll look sweet.
> 
> 5. Yes your PSU will fit and the fan will line up with the hole in the bottom of the case. *It's the bigger PSU's like the corsair 1200w that are a bit too big to line up*.
> 
> The coolermaster haf xb will easily swallow all your hardware without a problem. Have a look at some of the build threads for this case. You'll be surprised how much you can fit in. Mines got a 360mm x 240mm rad and a 280mm rad, and possibly a 240mm rad soon. You won't regret buying this case. I've just bought a second one


You have the fan blowing down? you must have your case in a dust free environment.. or that would blow in SOO much dust









The 1200w would still line up.. it is just longer in the back, but the fan would still line up with the case cut outs.. wouldnt it?


----------



## VAMET

Dear Friends

Thank you very much for your advice and help goes to liamstears, welshy46, vaporizer, GaMbi2004, TLSheff, kpoeticg. I think you really don't realize, how much you have helped me choosing my new case, which will be Cooler Master HAF XB EVO version. I am so happy that Cooler Master has fixed problem with 2x140mm fans mounted from outside of the case. Lots of you advice me, to not mount 1x200mm, so it's done, I will not. My motherboard doesn't allow me to add second GPU, because there is only CF support not SLI. I will only try to OC i5 4670K to 4.0-4.2 with chipset H87, which ASRock H87 Fatal1ty Performace allow to do that. Haswell is a warm CPU, but I think that water cooling Zalman LQ315 will do it's work well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> powitanie Vamet,
> a wise choice, the simple answer would be yes to all your questions, but I will give explanation.
> 
> 1. Yes, there is plenty of clearance to mount 2 x 140mm fans in the front, you can mount them either inside the case or between the front bezel and the case. Where the 120mm fans are mounted. The holes are pre drilled for 120mm and 140mm fans.
> 
> 2. From the Pci slot to the front of the case is 330mm . There is enogh room in the case to mount a 290x with a corsair H110 and fans in the front. Your little graphics card will go in without touching the sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. I've got the coolermaster 200mm fan in mine, fits exactly, throws loads of air into the case. Does the job.
> 
> 4. According to zalman your rad plus two fans equal 75mm. It will be a tight fit with a 200mm fan, but. Al you need to do is mount the radiator against the back of the case, and mount the 'pull' fan on the outside of the case. Put a nice fan grill on there, it'll look sweet.
> 
> 5. Yes your PSU will fit and the fan will line up with the hole in the bottom of the case. It's the bigger PSU's like the corsair 1200w that are a bit too big to line up.
> 
> The coolermaster haf xb will easily swallow all your hardware without a problem. Have a look at some of the build threads for this case. You'll be surprised how much you can fit in. Mines got a 360mm x 240mm rad and a 280mm rad, and possibly a 240mm rad soon. You won't regret buying this case. I've just bought a second one


Thank you once more for your detailed explanation. My Zalman LQ315 comes with only 1x120mm and other one is optional. As far as I know, it will only do 2-3 degrees less with 2x120mm.

PS. Thank you for your Polish  ...if I may advice, please change "powitanie" to "Witam" or "Czesc" (correct spelling in Polish is "Cześć") or "Hej" 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to OCN! and happy to hear we will soon have a new member to our XB family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think there are any official statement on the 140mm change.. but we have a guy working for CM in this thread who took our "complaints" and fixed them in the EVO version.. We also have a few EVO owners who has confirmed that the 140's can now be fitted without modding.
> 
> As for the 200mm, no, you dont need it, and as said above, it wont give you much of a difference, it may actually harm your airflow. but it is 25mm thick and will be housed entirely within the "hump" of the top panel, and therefore the top panel would hit the CPU cooler before the fan would.. plenty of space.
> You can order the top window from CMs own site, or make your own top window (witch will look a LOT better than the CM one)
> 
> 
> 
> About the PSU, I think that all PSUs has the fan at the same location, the variable length of the PSU only changes how fare in the PSU will go. so any PSU will work and have the fan placed over the cutout as it should. but dont go too long! Corsair AX1200i (200mm) is a REALLY snug fit and makes cable routing hard.. 180 should be fine though.
> 
> *Edit
> By CPU cooler you mean the LQ315 right? if you are talking about a standard air cooler, the top fan may indeed interfear with some tall coolers, but not a 120mm radiator + fans.


It's very nice that Cooler Master has fixed problem with 2x140mm. So about the PSU lenght, it's no matter how long it is, and all the PSU will always start the fan hole at the same place? Yes, LQ315 is my CPU Cooler, it's closed water cooling unit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the CMStore EU version would ship to Poland, if not you may Google this and see if you can find a better link.
> http://www.cmstore.eu/cases/haf/haf-xb/haf-xb-toppanels/
> 
> The Jetflo's are limited to 120 yes. But you have to run a 120 on the rear as exhaust. I mentioned Cougars because they are one of the most powerful 140s with a good quality review.


I will check CMStore EU for window version of HAF XB EVO. Are there any differences, between HAF XB toppanel and HAF XB EVO. In CMStore EU there is HAF XB toppanel, there is no such thing like EVO toppanel. I like Cougars, but once again there is no such fans in Poland, I have checked all the popular shops and without success. Maybe other 140mm? Any advice, I will be glad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The actual specs of XB have been advertised as supporting 140's in the front panel since it was originally launched. Like i said, it was a small manufacturing oversight in an otherwise brilliant chassis.
> 
> I believe that it was fixed by Rev 2 of the XB (when they powered the X-Dock by Sata power instead of Molex). For rev 1, it was just a few plastic tabs in the front panel that had absolutely no structural or aesthetic effect on the case. CM reps have been in this thread a few times to get forum feedback. If you search in here you should find your info. Don't know anywhere else to link you that would specify the change, since it was meant to be a feature of the original release.
> 
> Also, the 200mm fan may very well conflict with a tower cooler. One more reason to just get a windowed top. I bought my window top separate, coolermaster sells it on their website for like 10 bux. If you can't get the XB with the window included, that's always an option. Either way, you have no need for the top fan


So what is the newest revision of the HAF XB? How may I check it in the shop before buying the case? Is there any trick to do this? 

Best regards.

Sincerely


----------



## kpoeticg

The EVO is the newest version =)

The XB released like a year (or more) ago with those plastic tabs and the X-Dock powered by Molex. Then they did a refresh where the X-Dock was powered by Sata and supposedbly no more tabs where the 140's go. Then the EVO's the newest version.

Also, NP. Glad to help. Always happy to have new members to the club


----------



## welshy46

Gambi, positive air pressure in the case helps to stop the dust settling, so does doing the housework







. With 2x 140mm fans, 1x 200mm, 1x 180mm, and 1x 120mm fan blowing in and 6x 120mm sucking out there's not much chance for the dust to settle. I'm sure I read someone's post that said they had a corsair 1200w PSU and the fan didn't line up with the xb's fan hole ?.

Vamet, apologies. Writing Polish is even harder than pronouncing it. Thankfully your English is better. I can't even spell the places I visited in Poland







. As for cooling your CPU, you should get a better cooler if you're going to over clock your CPU. Any of the 240mm or 280mm prebuilt coolers will fit in the front of the case. With two sets of fans and room for your graphics card. Up to a radiator thickness of 45mm. I wanted cougar fans for my build, purely because they are orange. Too expensive in the UK, nice looking fans though.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear Friends
> 
> Thank you very much for your advice and help goes to liamstears, welshy46, vaporizer, GaMbi2004, TLSheff, kpoeticg. I think you really don't realize, how much you have helped me choosing my new case, which will be Cooler Master HAF XB EVO version. I am so happy that Cooler Master has fixed problem with 2x140mm fans mounted from outside of the case. Lots of you advice me, to not mount 1x200mm, so it's done, I will not. My motherboard doesn't allow me to add second GPU, because there is only CF support not SLI. I will only try to OC *i5 4670K to 4.0-4.2* with chipset H87, which ASRock H87 Fatal1ty Performace allow to do that. *Haswell is a warm CPU*, but I think that water cooling Zalman LQ315 will do it's work well.
> 
> Thank you once more for your detailed explanation. My Zalman LQ315 comes with only 1x120mm and other one is optional. As far as I know, it will only do 2-3 degrees less with 2x120mm.
> 
> PS. Thank you for your Polish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...if I may advice, please change "powitanie" to "Witam" or "Czesc" (correct spelling in Polish is "Cześć") or "Hej"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very nice that Cooler Master has fixed problem with 2x140mm. *So about the PSU lenght, it's no matter how long it is, and all the PSU will always start the fan hole at the same place?* Yes, LQ315 is my CPU Cooler, it's closed water cooling unit.
> 
> I will check CMStore EU for window version of HAF XB EVO. *Are there any differences, between HAF XB toppanel and HAF XB EVO*. In CMStore EU there is HAF XB toppanel, there is no such thing like EVO toppanel. I like Cougars, but once again there is no such fans in Poland, I have checked all the popular shops and without success. Maybe other 140mm? Any advice, I will be glad.
> 
> *So what is the newest revision of the HAF XB*? How may I check it in the shop before buying the case? Is there any trick to do this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Sincerely


Glad we could help








You could always delid the CPU to lower the temps by 20 degrees~ check out the deliddint thread Here
But if your not gonna OC further than 4.0-4.2, you shouldnt have to..
About the PSU fan.. I looked further into it, the long 1200w seams to have the fan a BIT further in.. (I was wrong) but it should still not be a problem.. your PSU will fit perfectly though.
The normal HAF XB and the EVO shares the same panels, so the non EVO top will fit the EVO








The EVO is the newest and probably the last one.

Good luck!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> Gambi, positive air pressure in the case helps to stop the dust settling, so does doing the housework
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . With 2x 140mm fans, 1x 200mm, 1x 180mm, and 1x 120mm fan blowing in and 6x 120mm sucking out there's not much chance for the dust to settle. I'm sure I read someone's post that said they had a corsair 1200w PSU and the fan didn't line up with the xb's fan hole ?.


Since the 200mm is in the top (where dust like to land) it will always blow that dust into the cabinet.. maybe the positive pressure would blow out the majority of the dust, I dont know. but I definitely got a lot of dust in my system when I ran my 200mm as intake..
ended up making that sweet window instead and never looked back







now dust is landing on the window though








If it works for you, it works for you.









Yea, looked further into that PSU thing, you are right.. the fan IS a bit further in.. just looked at some angled pics that made it look like it was in the same position as say ax760.


----------



## VAMET

Dear welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> Gambi, positive air pressure in the case helps to stop the dust settling, so does doing the housework
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . With 2x 140mm fans, 1x 200mm, 1x 180mm, and 1x 120mm fan blowing in and 6x 120mm sucking out there's not much chance for the dust to settle. I'm sure I read someone's post that said they had a corsair 1200w PSU and the fan didn't line up with the xb's fan hole ?.
> 
> Vamet, apologies. Writing Polish is even harder than pronouncing it. Thankfully your English is better. I can't even spell the places I visited in Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . As for cooling your CPU, you should get a better cooler if you're going to over clock your CPU. Any of the 240mm or 280mm prebuilt coolers will fit in the front of the case. With two sets of fans and room for your graphics card. Up to a radiator thickness of 45mm. I wanted cougar fans for my build, purely because they are orange. Too expensive in the UK, nice looking fans though.


No problem at all with your Polish. My English is terrible  ...but thank you anyway, it's nice to hear.

Why do you think, I should change my LQ315? It's very little worse then Corsair H100, but it's much worse then H100i. i5 4670K from 3.4 GHz stock to 4.2 GHz isn't so much, but sometimes max for most of people  I think that LQ315 will be enough, especially, that my motherboard is H87 not Z87. What do you think about my PSU 550W, is it enough for OC my system (as below)?


UNITMANUFACTURERMODELCODEQUANTITYMOBOASROCKFATAL1TY H87 PERFORMANCEFATAL1TY H87 PERFORMANCE1CPUINTELCORE I5-4670KBX80646I54670K1CPU COOLINGZALMANLQ315LQ3151RAMCORSAIRVENGEANCE 8GBCMZ8GX3M2A1600C91GPUMSIGEFORCE GTX 770N770 TF 2GD5/OC1PSUCORSAIRCS550MCP-9020076-EU1HDDWESTERN DIGITALCAVIAR BLUE 1TBWD10EZEX2CASECOOLER MASTERHAF XB EVORC-902XB-KKN21KEYBOARDLOGITECHMK520920-0026131

HERE you have some test and comparison chart for Zalman LQ315.



Best regards.

Sincerely


----------



## Jugurnot

Welcome Vamet!

Im glad you chose this case







Everyone has answered all your questions, however I can add to the differences in the normal XB and the EVO.

The updated features (Rev 2) apply to the regular XB and the EVO version. This includes the clearance adjustment to accommodate the 140mm fans in the front, and the PCB for the xdock having sata power instead of molex (also the sata ports now point up, instead of toward the psu). Both versions also have removable drive cages

The features that are *ONLY* present in the EVO are better front fans (Jetflos), and instead of a 2.5" drive cage(4 drives), there is a 3.5" drive cage (2 drives)

Im not 100% certain about this but the EVO may have a removable 5.25" bay.

I think there is only a difference of $10, EVO being more expensive. So if you plan on changing the fans anyway, and you dont ever need more than 2x3.5" hdd, then save a little $$ and buy the non-EVO.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear welshy46
> 
> No problem at all with your Polish. My English is terrible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but thank you anyway, it's nice to hear.
> 
> Why do you think, I should change my LQ315? It's very little worse then Corsair H100, but it's much worse then H100i. i5 4670K from 3.4 GHz stock to 4.2 GHz isn't so much, but sometimes max for most of people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that LQ315 will be enough, especially, that my motherboard is H87 not Z87. What do you think about my PSU 550W, is it enough for OC my system (as below)?
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Sincerely


My advice would be, if you are going to go with something other then the LQ315, and especially if you are willing to move up to a 240 instead of a 120, go with this one.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103196&Tpk=glacer%20240l

I know it is 40$ more than the LQ, but if you can get one, they are great! Powerful pump, expandable if you ever wanted to add another 120 rad and a GPU block. It was originally a Swiftech product, but because of licensing (and patent?) issues they had to team up with cooler master to make this version. From what i have read this version is just as good if not better then the first Swiftech one.

And just so I'm clear, when i say it's expandable, it still comes fully functional as an All In One closed loop cooler, no assembly needed, no filling, just install and go like all the others. It just has the ability to be "opened up" and add other parts like more rads, a reservoir, etc.... to make a semi-custom loop

Edit: Oh, and grab a couple of Gentle Typhoon AP-15s or AP-14s for that as well if you can get your hands on em







one of the best rad fans ever made.


----------



## SortOfGrim

if you still find those AP14's or 15's in stock let us know!


----------



## VAMET

Dear Friends

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Welcome Vamet!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad you chose this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has answered all your questions, however I can add to the differences in the normal XB and the EVO.
> 
> The updated features (Rev 2) apply to the regular XB and the EVO version. This includes the clearance adjustment to accommodate the 140mm fans in the front, and the PCB for the xdock having sata power instead of molex (also the sata ports now point up, instead of toward the psu). Both versions also have removable drive cages
> 
> The features that are *ONLY* present in the EVO are better front fans (Jetflos), and instead of a 2.5" drive cage(4 drives), there is a 3.5" drive cage (2 drives)
> 
> Im not 100% certain about this but the EVO may have a removable 5.25" bay.
> 
> I think there is only a difference of $10, EVO being more expensive. So if you plan on changing the fans anyway, and you dont ever need more than 2x3.5" hdd, then save a little $$ and buy the non-EVO.


Nice, thank you for your advice. May you provide some pictures or video of EVO showing new PCB for the XDock with SATA power and ports points up? I haven't found any video on youtube with the new EVO version or Revision 2 of regular XB.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My advice would be, if you are going to go with something other then the LQ315, and especially if you are willing to move up to a 240 instead of a 120, go with this one.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103196&Tpk=glacer%20240l
> 
> I know it is 40$ more than the LQ, but if you can get one, they are great! Powerful pump, expandable if you ever wanted to add another 120 rad and a GPU block. It was originally a Swiftech product, but because of licensing (and patent?) issues they had to team up with cooler master to make this version. From what i have read this version is just as good if not better then the first Swiftech one.
> 
> And just so I'm clear, when i say it's expandable, it still comes fully functional as an All In One closed loop cooler, no assembly needed, no filling, just install and go like all the others. It just has the ability to be "opened up" and add other parts like more rads, a reservoir, etc.... to make a semi-custom loop
> 
> Edit: Oh, and grab a couple of Gentle Typhoon AP-15s or AP-14s for that as well if you can get your hands on em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the best rad fans ever made.


Yes, this is a massive CPU water cooling product  ...but there is no shop in Poland, when I may buy such product. Thoses Gentle Typhoon are only as radiator fans? What will you propose for front case fans 2x140mm (3-PIN) other then Cougars?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> if you still find those AP14's or 15's in stock let us know!


I will let you know, but at the moment there is no such fans in Poland 

EDIT

How should I mount the heatsink with a fan of Zalman LQ315 on the rear of the case (in the place of 1x120mm)? Pipes going from radiator should be closer from the GPU, or maybe of the other side - closer to the fan on top of the case?

Best regards.

Sincerely


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear Friends
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, thank you for your advice. May you provide some pictures or video of EVO showing new PCB for the XDock with SATA power and ports points up? I haven't found any video on youtube with the new EVO version or Revision 2 of regular XB.
> 
> Yes, this is a massive CPU water cooling product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but there is no shop in Poland, when I may buy such product. Thoses Gentle Typhoon are only as radiator fans? What will you propose for front case fans 2x140mm (3-PIN) other then Cougars?
> 
> 
> 
> *I will let you know, but at the moment there is no such fans in Poland*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> How should I mount the heatsink with a fan of Zalman LQ315 on the rear of the case (in the place of 1x120mm)? Pipes going from radiator should be closer from the GPU, or maybe of the other side - closer to the fan on top of the case?
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Sincerely


*here too







*

As for the heatsink; orientation doesn't matter, see what fits best. Also better temps are with fans in push/pull config.


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> *here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> As for the heatsink; orientation doesn't matter, see what fits best. Also better temps are with fans in push/pull config.


Check your instruction manual for fitting. Heatsinks usually only go one of two ways. There is a coin slot shaped aperture on the water channel where the water takes the heat from your cpu. I'm on my phone at work at moment. So not easy to check, but find out wich way the actual chip on your cpu goes. I think it's top to bottom You need to sit the heatsink on so the water slot is inline with the chip. not cutting across it. I'll check when I het home but that won't be for a while.

Gambi, I haven't had my rig togethrr long enough for it to get dusty. I keep taking it to bits to mod it lol. Im sure once it's finished I will have to change my fans around. Although I do keep a soft bristle brush next to it for cleaning


----------



## GaMbi2004

Yey







My GPU came in the mail today ^ ^



Upgraded from 680 to 780 (under RMA) for an extra 100 dollars, and also got AC4BF, worth 60 dollars~ so 40 dollars for the upgrade









The new water block and acrylic parts (and more) shoule come within the next week ^^


----------



## VAMET

Dear welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> Check your instruction manual for fitting. Heatsinks usually only go one of two ways. There is a coin slot shaped aperture on the water channel where the water takes the heat from your cpu. I'm on my phone at work at moment. So not easy to check, but find out wich way the actual chip on your cpu goes. I think it's top to bottom You need to sit the heatsink on so the water slot is inline with the chip. not cutting across it. I'll check when I het home but that won't be for a while.


You are talking about pump, which is mounted on the CPU socket. I am talking about radiator and the tubes, which goes from radiator - on which side they should be mounted in lanbox like HAF XB EVO. In normal case, standard tower the pipes/tubes are directed to the bottom of the case, but in HAF XB EVO there is no such possibility to mount it that way. There are only two ways on the left side closer to GPU or the opposite closer to side panel (closer to the CPU socket). I have heard that correctly mounted tubes should be directed to the bottom, but in lanbox it's not possible.

Best regards.

Sincerely


----------



## SortOfGrim

The Zalman looks pretty similar to my old H70, which means it doesn't matter how to install either the rad (either placing tubes in the bottom or top) or the heatsink/pump, as long as it fits in a case.


----------



## GaMbi2004

It does not matter where you mount your radiator, or witch direction the tubes are pointing.. I would mount it so that the tube is closer to the side panel since that would give the cleanest look.

I bet the manual would say something like "optimal position is bla bla bla" the reality of things is, it doesnt make any noticeable difference..









Just place it where it is easiest for you and looks the best.


----------



## VAMET

Dear Friends

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> The Zalman looks pretty similar to my old H70, which means it doesn't matter how to install either the rad (either placing tubes in the bottom or top) or the heatsink/pump, as long as it fits in a case.


Yes, it's smilar to lots of Corsair's 120m water coolers. Thank you for your reply.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> It does not matter where you mount your radiator, or witch direction the tubes are pointing.. I would mount it so that the tube is closer to the side panel since that would give the cleanest look.
> 
> I bet the manual would say something like "optimal position is bla bla bla" the reality of things is, it doesnt make any noticeable difference..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just place it where it is easiest for you and looks the best.


So there is no matter, the pump and fluid in the tubes will work optimal and performance will not suffer?

What do you think about Be Quiet! SILENT WINGS 2 2x140mm front case fans? There are as good as Notcua fans, which I don't like their look.

Sincerely


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Yey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My GPU came in the mail today ^ ^
> 
> 
> 
> Upgraded from 680 to 780 (under RMA) for an extra 100 dollars, and also got AC4BF, worth 60 dollars~ so 40 dollars for the upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new water block and acrylic parts (and more) shoule come within the next week ^^


Was gonna say "now get that sucker under water!" But looks like u got it covered










bad pun intended


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear Friends
> 
> Yes, it's smilar to lots of Corsair's 120m water coolers. Thank you for your reply.
> 
> So there is no matter, the pump and fluid in the tubes will work optimal and performance will not suffer?
> 
> What do you think about Be Quiet! SILENT WINGS 2 2x140mm front case fans? There are as good as Notcua fans, which I don't like their look.
> 
> Sincerely


BeQuiet makes great fans, the Silent Wing 2 fans are excellent, I highly recommend them









Also, you should check out this thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1321074/tator-tots-big-quiet-120mm-140mm-fan-round-up/0_50

It has some great info on almost every fan type, but especially "silent" fans and how they stack up to one another. Ask about 140 fans in there and there are lots of knowledgeable people that will give you good info, I don't own any of the BeQuiet Silent Wing fans myself, but I have seen many people in the above thread say they are excellent, just very expensive usually.


----------



## VAMET

Dear Friends

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> BeQuiet makes great fans, the Silent Wing 2 fans are excellent, I highly recommend them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you should check out this thread.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1321074/tator-tots-big-quiet-120mm-140mm-fan-round-up/0_50
> 
> It has some great info on almost every fan type, but especially "silent" fans and how they stack up to one another. Ask about 140 fans in there and there are lots of knowledgeable people that will give you good info, I don't own any of the BeQuiet Silent Wing fans myself, but I have seen many people in the above thread say they are excellent, just very expensive usually.


Thank you very much for your help.

Are the 80mm fans mounted on the rear will improve air circulation in case or rather are unnecessary as 200mm fan on top?

Best regards.

Sincerely


----------



## Chemx

They will only move air "downstairs".


----------



## spaniardunited

If you're using mechanical 2.5 drives instead of SSD, then the 80 mms will help keep them cool. If not then they are unnecessary.


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> Check your instruction manual for fitting. Heatsinks usually only go one of two ways. There is a coin slot shaped aperture on the water channel where the water takes the heat from your cpu. I'm on my phone at work at moment. So not easy to check, but find out wich way the actual chip on your cpu goes. I think it's top to bottom You need to sit the heatsink on so the water slot is inline with the chip. not cutting across it. I'll check when I het home but that won't be for a while.
> 
> Gambi, I haven't had my rig togethrr long enough for it to get dusty. I keep taking it to bits to mod it lol. Im sure once it's finished I will have to change my fans around. Although I do keep a soft bristle brush next to it for cleaning


Had a look at the internals of the Zalman cooler, and it does seem to matter which way you mount it. the internal of the res/pump/heatsink is pretty basic, but the water channel should go in the same way as the jet to cool the chip itself,

the water channel running inline with the chip of the cpu


zalmans water channel. this should also be in the same orientation as the chip for maximum cooling.


a delidded cpu showing the chip. Your watercoolers water channel will dissapate more heat if it lines up with the chip and a lot less if it doesn't. Probably explains the results in that chart.


as for your choice of be quiet fans, I've just ordered 6 for my radiator.


----------



## Philly_boy

Ok, so I find out last week that we're going to have another cold snap up here in Philly. So, Tuesday I built this cold air box to cover my case. I taped up or blocked all the slots and holes in the case except the top mesh (fed by a 200mm Bitfenix Pro fan), and the front opening for the rad. I made smaller boxes for the 2x80mm exhaust in the bottom and the 120mm rear panel exhaust above the i/o panel.

I sound deadened the inside of all the boxes. I cut three 4" round holes in the back of the big "air in" box and mounted 120x38mm Scythe Ultra Kaze (133.7cfm @45.9dbA) fans to draw the cold air in from the outside and maintain positive air pressure for the rad intake fans. I mounted 120x38mm Panaflo G fans (114cfm @ 43dbA) to creat a slightly negative air pressure to help the case exhaust fans get the air out of the case. I attached 4" dryer duct to the boxes and laid them on my window sill, wrapped everything in towels and fired up the rig.

I have a custom water loop that consists of a 2x120mm Watercooler LTX rad (fed by AP15's), an XSPC RX120 V3 120mm rad (2x AP15's in push/pull), a Koolance CPU 370 cpu block, an EK vrm/chipset block, an EK FC block for my GFX card, an EK multi-option 250 res and 2x DDC 3.25 pumps with a hi-flow EK pump top. A nice little loop. My rig booted stock and idled at 24-28C (with a room ambient of 20-21C) before the cold box.

Yesterday, with -10C ambient temps (outside) the rig booted at 4-7C!! All this while my room maintained a comfortable 19-20C ambient. I began to overclock the cpu and at one point I had a 4.5ghz OC (1.134 vcore and 1.8 vrin) with loaded temps (using IBT) of only 31-33C. Going from 4.5 to 4.6 took a bit of an increase in vcore to 1.213, But still the temps stayed in the low 40's C.

Here are some pics of the box. I'll post some screenies of my results in a sec.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Just replaced my Sapphire 7870 XT cards for two MSI GTX 670 Power Edition OC cards. I actually saved $50 after making the switch to more powerful cards. Go figure.

Since there is no space b/w the cards at all, the top card reaches 95 celcius on Furmark. It tops off at 85 celcius on BF4. With a frame limiter set to 59, it won't pass 75 celcius in-game. The only problem is these cards tend to run a bit louder on idle than the previous cards.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear Friends
> 
> Thank you very much for your help.
> 
> Are the 80mm fans mounted on the rear will improve air circulation in case or rather are unnecessary as 200mm fan on top?
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Sincerely


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> If you're using mechanical 2.5 drives instead of SSD, then the 80 mms will help keep them cool. If not then they are unnecessary.


spaniardunited is right, if all ssd then no need, if your running mechanical drives the there would be some benefit. it does depend on where you put your hard drives though.

I removed the HDD rack that sits on the left side right in front of where the 80mm fans would mount to give myself more room for cable management and because I only run 1 ssd for OS and 1 HDD (1TB) for local storage. the rest of my data sits on a NAS. with only two drives I used the two "hot swap" bays for them. I put a pair of 80mm fans in, but didn't see any decrease in temps for my mechanical HDD, so i took them back out, they only added noise but no temp gain.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> 
> 
> Just replaced my Sapphire 7870 XT cards for two MSI GTX 670 Power Edition OC cards. I actually saved $50 after making the switch to more powerful cards. Go figure.
> 
> Since there is no space b/w the cards at all, the top card reaches 95 celcius on Furmark. It tops off at 85 celcius on BF4. With a frame limiter set to 59, it won't pass 75 celcius in-game. The only problem is these cards tend to run a bit louder on idle than the previous cards.


You sir are a perfect candidate for THE MOD


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> You sir are a perfect candidate for THE MOD


Haha- Who or what is a mod? And why?


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Haha- Who or what is a mod? And why?


Ohh...

Using a closed loop water cooler- not worth the reduction in aesthetic appeal and don't really care to get a cooler. I would much rather trade in my cards for a GTX 780, which I don't plan to do. Appreciate the suggestion though.


----------



## wthenshaw

Rearranged my room and desk today


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> Ok, so I find out last week that we're going to have another cold snap up here in Philly. So, Tuesday I built this cold air box to cover my case. I taped up or blocked all the slots and holes in the case except the top mesh (fed by a 200mm Bitfenix Pro fan), and the front opening for the rad. I made smaller boxes for the 2x80mm exhaust in the bottom and the 120mm rear panel exhaust above the i/o panel.
> 
> I sound deadened the inside of all the boxes. I cut three 4" round holes in the back of the big "air in" box and mounted 120x38mm Scythe Ultra Kaze (133.7cfm @45.9dbA) fans to draw the cold air in from the outside and maintain positive air pressure for the rad intake fans. I mounted 120x38mm Panaflo G fans (114cfm @ 43dbA) to creat a slightly negative air pressure to help the case exhaust fans get the air out of the case. I attached 4" dryer duct to the boxes and laid them on my window sill, wrapped everything in towels and fired up the rig.
> 
> I have a custom water loop that consists of a 2x120mm Watercooler LTX rad (fed by AP15's), an XSPC RX120 V3 120mm rad (2x AP15's in push/pull), a Koolance CPU 370 cpu block, an EK vrm/chipset block, an EK FC block for my GFX card, an EK multi-option 250 res and 2x DDC 3.25 pumps with a hi-flow EK pump top. A nice little loop. My rig booted stock and idled at 24-28C (with a room ambient of 20-21C) before the cold box.
> 
> Yesterday, with -10C ambient temps (outside) the rig booted at 4-7C!! All this while my room maintained a comfortable 19-20C ambient. I began to overclock the cpu and at one point I had a 4.5ghz OC (1.134 vcore and 1.8 vrin) with loaded temps (using IBT) of only 31-33C. Going from 4.5 to 4.6 took a bit of an increase in vcore to 1.213, But still the temps stayed in the low 40's C.
> 
> Here are some pics of the box. I'll post some screenies of my results in a sec.


Be quiet do an 80mm version of their fan as well. The 80mm fans will help get rid of the warm air created by your HDD's and the back of the CPU socket.

a post full of win







good effort on the cooler. Nice temps. I think it's a good low tech solution to exploit some free cold lol. I tried an even lower tech solution, I opened the doors and windows. Not something too try to often


----------



## VAMET

Dear welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Had a look at the internals of the Zalman cooler, and it does seem to matter which way you mount it. the internal of the res/pump/heatsink is pretty basic, but the water channel should go in the same way as the jet to cool the chip itself,
> 
> the water channel running inline with the chip of the cpu
> 
> 
> zalmans water channel. this should also be in the same orientation as the chip for maximum cooling.
> 
> 
> a delidded cpu showing the chip. Your watercoolers water channel will dissapate more heat if it lines up with the chip and a lot less if it doesn't. Probably explains the results in that chart.
> 
> 
> as for your choice of be quiet fans, I've just ordered 6 for my radiator.


Please take a look at this video of installation of Zalman LQ315 CPU water cooler - 



. In such way should I mount it in HAF XB EVO, is it correct? But this is tower case, so when case will stand as it should in vertical position, the tubes will be upper side of the radiator. In HAF XB EVO it will be on the left or right side in horizontal.

EDIT

OK, finally I have understood! 

This is the correct installation of Zalman LQ315 - right?



Best regards.

Sincerely


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> Ok, so I find out last week that we're going to have another cold snap up here in Philly. So, Tuesday I built this cold air box to cover my case. I taped up or blocked all the slots and holes in the case except the top mesh (fed by a 200mm Bitfenix Pro fan), and the front opening for the rad. I made smaller boxes for the 2x80mm exhaust in the bottom and the 120mm rear panel exhaust above the i/o panel.
> 
> I sound deadened the inside of all the boxes. I cut three 4" round holes in the back of the big "air in" box and mounted 120x38mm Scythe Ultra Kaze (133.7cfm @45.9dbA) fans to draw the cold air in from the outside and maintain positive air pressure for the rad intake fans. I mounted 120x38mm Panaflo G fans (114cfm @ 43dbA) to creat a slightly negative air pressure to help the case exhaust fans get the air out of the case. I attached 4" dryer duct to the boxes and laid them on my window sill, wrapped everything in towels and fired up the rig.
> 
> I have a custom water loop that consists of a 2x120mm Watercooler LTX rad (fed by AP15's), an XSPC RX120 V3 120mm rad (2x AP15's in push/pull), a Koolance CPU 370 cpu block, an EK vrm/chipset block, an EK FC block for my GFX card, an EK multi-option 250 res and 2x DDC 3.25 pumps with a hi-flow EK pump top. A nice little loop. My rig booted stock and idled at 24-28C (with a room ambient of 20-21C) before the cold box.
> 
> Yesterday, with -10C ambient temps (outside) the rig booted at 4-7C!! All this while my room maintained a comfortable 19-20C ambient. I began to overclock the cpu and at one point I had a 4.5ghz OC (1.134 vcore and 1.8 vrin) with loaded temps (using IBT) of only 31-33C. Going from 4.5 to 4.6 took a bit of an increase in vcore to 1.213, But still the temps stayed in the low 40's C.
> 
> Here are some pics of the box. I'll post some screenies of my results in a sec.


lol damn

I want!


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear Friends
> 
> Thank you very much for your help.
> 
> Are the 80mm fans mounted on the rear will improve air circulation in case or rather are unnecessary as 200mm fan on top?
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Sincerely


This is what I did to get the most benefit out of those 2 80mm fans



I have 1 ssd and 1 2.5" hdd which i moved to the xdock, and removed the 2.5" cage like winter warrior did. So to improve airflow downstairs I added a 120mm on the psu side to intake air, and have my 80mm fans exhausting. I did this because I will have another mechanical drive to put in place of the ssd. The ssd can be mounted virtually anywhere with velcro tape.



You also asked for a picture of the xdock PCB. Take the note of the way the sata ports point. I think for the majority of 90 degree sata cables, they end up poionting towards the front of the case, which just doesnt work lol.


----------



## spaniardunited

Another note about the 80 mms ... if you are going the water cooling route you can mount your pump down there (and possibly remove the 2.5 cage) and use the 80s to cool the pump.


----------



## VAMET

Dear Friends

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I did to get the most benefit out of those 2 80mm fans
> 
> 
> 
> I have 1 ssd and 1 2.5" hdd which i moved to the xdock, and removed the 2.5" cage like winter warrior did. So to improve airflow downstairs I added a 120mm on the psu side to intake air, and have my 80mm fans exhausting. I did this because I will have another mechanical drive to put in place of the ssd. The ssd can be mounted virtually anywhere with velcro tape.
> 
> 
> 
> You also asked for a picture of the xdock PCB. Take the note of the way the sata ports point. I think for the majority of 90 degree sata cables, they end up poionting towards the front of the case, which just doesnt work lol.


Great picture. I can see the progress in XDock PCB 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Another note about the 80 mms ... if you are going the water cooling route you can mount your pump down there (and possibly remove the 2.5 cage) and use the 80s to cool the pump.


Thank you very much for your advice.

EDIT

I have got good news, I have a new member to HAF XB EVO  ...but this time she is a good friend, yep, woman  She is trying to build her own machine and asked me for help, but the same system specification as mine is to expensive for her. The most expensive are CPU and GPU, what do you prefer for CPU, not Haswell, because they are expensive, but such CPU, which will be equal or a little less in performance as i5 4670K (are there any from Ivy Bridge). I do not know much about these CPU (IB), and I do not want her to mislead. Any advice? CPU + CPU Cooler AIO + GPU (I think that GTX 760 will be enough).

Thank you in advance sends from Maria.

Sincerely


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Rearranged my room and desk today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


MUCH better







I didnt like it when the speakers was both on the same side of the monitor.. (Im guessing you are using them?)








BTW, I got my asus headset quite a while back (after you suggested it).. What a headset! comfortable to have on for long gaming sessions and awesome sound!
I also like that hard box for LAN transportation.
I read someware that the mic should be incredible low, even with boosts on max.. This is just not true..
I currently have no boost on my mic, and it is as loud / clear as my table mic at +20db boost.
Ppl who have had this problem should try to reinstall their drivers or something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear Friends
> 
> I have got good news, I have a new member to HAF XB EVO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but this time she is a good friend, yep, woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is trying to build her own machine and asked me for help, but the same system specification as mine is to expensive for her. The most expensive are CPU and GPU, what do you prefer for CPU, not Haswell, because they are expensive, but such CPU, which will be equal or a little less in performance as i5 4670K (are there any from Ivy Bridge). I do not know much about these CPU (IB), and I do not want her to mislead. Any advice? CPU + CPU Cooler AIO + GPU (I think that GTX 760 will be enough).
> 
> Thank you in advance sends from Maria.
> 
> Sincerely


Yey! new members







Bring them all! male or female







but make sure she peaks in here too, and not just let you do all the talking








If price is an object, I would say yea.. go with ivy bridge.. it is a good chip and in many cases, able to clock higher than haswell (or so I heard)
Cheaper CPU, somewhat cheaper mobo's.. so there should be a few dollars to save there..
3570K is the IB version of you 4670K (Unlocked I5 CPUs) Is she gonna be OCing? or she could go for the even cheaper "non K" 3570 CPU witch should be able to OC to about 4.0 (maybe a bit less)
IB can also be delidded if needed.

About the QL315, the radiator orientation still doesen't matter as discussed above, but as @welshy46 pointed out, the CPU cooler / pump might be slightly better in one direction vs turned 90 degree.. it should say that in the manual I think.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> MUCH better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt like it when the speakers was both on the same side of the monitor.. (Im guessing you are using them?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I got my asus headset quite a while back (after you suggested it).. What a headset! comfortable to have on for long gaming sessions and awesome sound!
> I also like that hard box for LAN transportation.
> I read someware that the mic should be incredible low, even with boosts on max.. This is just not true..
> I currently have no boost on my mic, and it is as loud / clear as my table mic at +20db boost.
> Ppl who have had this problem should try to reinstall their drivers or something.


When I reinstalled to my windows 8 my mic locked to low, all I had to do was install my motherboard audio drivers, and then I discovered windows locked it down to 46 percent. Absolute perfect crystal sound now, very happy.

Took my 6 bloody hours to re arrange my room and re build my desk, but happy with how I have my speaker set up now


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear Friends
> 
> Great picture. I can see the progress in XDock PCB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for your advice.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> I have got good news, I have a new member to HAF XB EVO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but this time she is a good friend, yep, woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is trying to build her own machine and asked me for help, but the same system specification as mine is to expensive for her. The most expensive are CPU and GPU, what do you prefer for CPU, not Haswell, because they are expensive, but such CPU, which will be equal or a little less in performance as i5 4670K (are there any from Ivy Bridge). I do not know much about these CPU (IB), and I do not want her to mislead. Any advice? CPU + CPU Cooler AIO + GPU (I think that GTX 760 will be enough).
> 
> Thank you in advance sends from Maria.
> 
> Sincerely


I've got the IB version, the 3570k in my rig running at 4.2, I've been extremely happy with it, but even at stock speeds it breezed through any game i threw at it. And as GaMbi said if not overclocking go with non-k version.

If you are not set on a AIO cooler for the CPU you could save some money by going with something like a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo I used one of these in my parents rig with a 3570(non K) it's a very good cooler for pretty cheap.

As for mobo I've been using an Asrock z77 extreme4 and have been very happy. I would bet you could get it fairly cheap to as it's an IB board. Asrock also makes the z77 Pro3 board which is very good as well just won't overclock as well as the extreme4. I used the Pro3 in my parents computer as well and it's been rock solid so far.


----------



## VAMET

Dear GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yey! new members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring them all! male or female
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but make sure she peaks in here too, and not just let you do all the talking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If price is an object, I would say yea.. go with ivy bridge.. it is a good chip and in many cases, able to clock higher than haswell (or so I heard)
> Cheaper CPU, somewhat cheaper mobo's.. so there should be a few dollars to save there..
> 3570K is the IB version of you 4670K (Unlocked I5 CPUs) Is she gonna be OCing? or she could go for the even cheaper "non K" 3570 CPU witch should be able to OC to about 4.0 (maybe a bit less)
> IB can also be delidded if needed.
> 
> About the QL315, the radiator orientation still doesen't matter as discussed above, but as @welshy46 pointed out, the CPU cooler / pump might be slightly better in one direction vs turned 90 degree.. it should say that in the manual I think.


As soon as she will buy new computer, she we be able to register here  She always prefer notebooks, not desktops, but I have convince her with a help of HAF XB EVO, so in some case, it's your share, because you convince me to buy it!  I have talked with her at the moment and her final decision is not going to OC.

In Polish shops price between i5 3570 (without K) and i5 4670 are 40 PLN, so it's 9,51E or 12,99$, so it's not much I think, but it's her decision.

What are the differences in performance between let's say i5 3570 3.4GHz and i5 3570K (OC to >4.0GHz), is it visible in games?

The same question about i5 4670 3.4GHz and i5 4670K (OC to >4.0GHz)?

Which one 3570 or 4670 is easier to cool with CPU Cooler AIO?

If she will not going with OC, the LQ310 (the lowest version of Zalman AIO), will be enough in stock 3.4GHz for 3570 or 4670?

What is your advice for motherboard for those two CPUs? She will not going to OC, she doesn't need RAID (she will use 1xSSD and 1xHDD 7200), no optical drive, no sound card, only one GPU, 2x4GB 1333 or 1600MHz. I know there are B85 chipset for Haswell without RAID and some bonuses, which she will not use. Maybe even mATX instead ATX, when she will not use more then 1xPCI-E 3.0 x16? Are there any huge differences between motherboard ATX or mATX?

What do you think?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the IB version, the 3570k in my rig running at 4.2, I've been extremely happy with it, but even at stock speeds it breezed through any game i threw at it. And as GaMbi said if not overclocking go with non-k version.
> 
> If you are not set on a AIO cooler for the CPU you could save some money by going with something like a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo I used one of these in my parents rig with a 3570(non K) it's a very good cooler for pretty cheap.
> 
> As for mobo I've been using an Asrock z77 extreme4 and have been very happy. I would bet you could get it fairly cheap to as it's an IB board. Asrock also makes the z77 Pro3 board which is very good as well just won't overclock as well as the extreme4. I used the Pro3 in my parents computer as well and it's been rock solid so far.


Why going for chipset Z77 without going CPU OC? She said to me, when I advice her an Air Cooler: "I prefer to pay less for motherboard and CPU without OC, but I WANT AIO CPU Cooler!!!", ech women. Zalman LQ310 is one of the cheapest AIO on the market I think, but I don't know, what will be it's performance on 3570 or 4670 on stock 3.4GHz.

Best regards.

Sincerely


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear GaMbi2004
> 
> Why going for chipset Z77 without going CPU OC? She said to me, when I advice her an Air Cooler: "I prefer to pay less for motherboard and CPU without OC, but I WANT AIO CPU Cooler!!!", ech women. Zalman LQ310 is one of the cheapest AIO on the market I think, but I don't know, what will be it's performance on 3570 or 4670 on stock 3.4GHz.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Sincerely


I use a thermaltake water 2.0 performer. Very similar to the Zalman LQ310. I have an overclocked 3570k @ 4.5ghz with 1.14vcore. Ambient temp of 18c. Idles 24 -17 -21 -18 across the cores. Been a while since i've run prime, but with rad fans (comes with 2) on low speed (1200) I get max load temps of 60-65c

EDIT: I just did a quick run (5mins large) max temps were 55-60c using only 1 cougar 120mm. This is my current set up


----------



## Jugurnot

This was done a while back, but you can see that it performs very well. I would assume the Zalaman Q310 is comparable


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear GaMbi2004
> 
> What are the differences in performance between let's say i5 3570 3.4GHz and i5 3570K (OC to >4.0GHz), is it visible in games?


Sorry for the multiple posts.... I am a forum rookie haha.

If im not mistaken the K version of a chip is just an unlocked version. Meaning when overclocking you have access to more multipliers. So an i5-3570 at 3.4 should perform the same as a 3570k at 3.4. But im no expert so dont quote me on this.

I will play battlefield 4 tonight with the chip at stock, and at 4.0, and ill let you know any noticable differences.


----------



## VAMET

Dear Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the multiple posts.... I am a forum rookie haha.
> 
> If im not mistaken the K version of a chip is just an unlocked version. Meaning when overclocking you have access to more multipliers. So an i5-3570 at 3.4 should perform the same as a 3570k at 3.4. But im no expert so dont quote me on this.
> 
> I will play battlefield 4 tonight with the chip at stock, and at 4.0, and ill let you know any noticable differences.


Thank you very much for your time, it would be great to see, what differences are in games, when 3570K 3.4GHz and 3570K 4.0GHz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was done a while back, but you can see that it performs very well. I would assume the Zalaman Q310 is comparable


If so, there Zalman LQ310 will be more then enough for 3570K, but what about 4670K?  Who knows...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I use a thermaltake water 2.0 performer. Very similar to the Zalman LQ310. I have an overclocked 3570k @ 4.5ghz with 1.14vcore. Ambient temp of 18c. Idles 24 -17 -21 -18 across the cores. Been a while since i've run prime, but with rad fans (comes with 2) on low speed (1200) I get max load temps of 60-65c
> 
> EDIT: I just did a quick run (5mins large) max temps were 55-60c using only 1 cougar 120mm. This is my current set up


Nice, but it's Ivy Bridge. I wonder, what temperatures will be at load with 4670K 4.2GHz and stock 3.4GHz.

Best regards.

Sincerely


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear Jugurnot
> 
> Thank you very much for your time, it would be great to see, what differences are in games, when 3570K 3.4GHz and 3570K 4.0GHz.
> 
> If so, there Zalman LQ310 will be more then enough for 3570K, but what about 4670K?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows...
> 
> Nice, but it's Ivy Bridge. I wonder, what temperatures will be at load with 4670K 4.2GHz and stock 3.4GHz.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Sincerely


Not a problem at all.

I thought you/she wasn't interested in haswell?


----------



## VAMET

Dear Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Not a problem at all.
> 
> I thought you/she wasn't interested in haswell?


I prefer Haswell, because it's newer and only $13 more expensive. I cannot decide for Maria, it must be her decision.

Sincerely


----------



## Jugurnot

@VAMET

Ah gotcha. Well if my opinion means anything, I have been extremely pleased with how low of voltage I need to run this at higher clock speeds while maintaing low temps. From what I've read, Intel has not had the time to fine tune the haswell chips as well as Ivy Bridge.


----------



## GaMbi2004

@VAMET
3570 vs 4670 (same OC) haswell will win by a small margin.. You wont feel it in games. So for the sake of price, go with IB..
3570 vs 3570K is that the K is unlocked and can go MUCH higher (if you win the silicon lottery)
Since you/she is not planing to do any OC (or maybe 4.0) go with IB non K.
It will be the cheapest and bring close to the same performance as 4670K at 4.0.
When working on that low OCs, you should be able to run the chip with a good air cooler or close to any AIO water coolers.


----------



## wthenshaw

All this talk of OC reminds me that I must apply the AC MX-4 I bought and take my 8320 up to or as close to 4.5 GHz , running my h100 push pull should handle it I think. I'll probably get onto it tomorrow.

Gambi - have you taken your 780 for a spin online BF4 yet?

If so do you notice any fps difference between stock clock and high OC on your 780? Or even your CPU for that matter.

Edit: Grammar.


----------



## liamstears

People wanted me to add some pictures of my new fan setup for another thread so used the opportunity to take loads of new pics and show of my Haf XB and all its mods! 

First off a front shot:



Power/HDD Led Mod (changed them to white), using a tip from another member instead of trying to replace the power led I simply disabled it (cut the track) and mounted 2 new ones either side of the button, used 1.8mm leds:




Another simple mod was my suspended HDD mount, this 2tb drive was way too loud so took an old CD drive apart and used the top piece of metal and simple drilled some holes in the sides and cable tied some hair bands to it. Does the job and the drive is much quieter now:




Next mod was the PSU bracket, was annoyed at how much extra room I needed behind the PC for the PSU when there was more than enough room inside the case so made a flush mount PSU bracket. Used a dremel to cut it out of .7mm stainless steel (used the original bracket as a template) and just slapped some gloss black car paint on it as its all I had laying around. Does the job and doesn't look too bad and considering its behind the comp I never see it anyway so function was the main objective:




Some shots of the fans (had to make extra holes in the front to fit the 2 thermalright fans as they are 140mm but 120mm mounting holes):





And last but not least I lit that baby up! Using RGB strips and a wireless infrared controller (controlled by my Harmony) I placed strips along both side panels, around the front fans and around the 200mm fan in the recess (you can see where I drilled for the front fans in this first pic), these are incredibly bright they light up the whole room!:





Hid the controller here (Has all sorts of different flashing modes and can even beat to music):



And the result:





All is good apart from the fan screws on the top 200mm fan but Cooler Master's ignorance is a different story

Please comment guys let me know what you think...


----------



## wthenshaw

Nice work on the flush mount psu bracket, it used to do my head in that they didn't supply one as my desk is only 45cm deep and it used to over hang a little cause of the psu power cable, now that I got my flush mount it fits just snug.


----------



## liamstears

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Nice work on the flush mount psu bracket, it used to do my head in that they didn't supply one as my desk is only 45cm deep and it used to over hang a little cause of the psu power cable, now that I got my flush mount it fits just snug.


Same, my desk is 46.5cm lol

I am happy with it, took hours with a dremel though and it wasn't easy!!


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liamstears*
> 
> .


PARTY BOX!!! That beacon is bright as hell, but I like it!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## liamstears

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> PARTY BOX!!! That beacon is bright as hell, but I like it!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Yeh when I bought them I thought I would need that many but actually you don't lol

I dont mind though I like it lol


----------



## welshy46

this kind of reminds me of



All is good apart from the fan screws on the top 200mm fan but Cooler Master's ignorance is a different story

Please comment guys let me know what you think...[/quote]








good job, very illuminating.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liamstears*
> 
> Same, my desk is 46.5cm lol
> 
> I am happy with it, took hours with a dremel though and it wasn't easy!!


I got mine from another club member a while back as he made a couple all at nice in his work place. I think mine is from like 1.5 mm steel


----------



## Prmscr

Hi. My Haf Xb is really noisy, any tips how to reduce the noise? And how should I put my fans? 200mm and 2x120mm in front blowing in and 2x 80mm and 120mm behind blowing out?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prmscr*
> 
> Hi. My Haf Xb is really noisy, any tips how to reduce the noise? And how should I put my fans? 200mm and 2x120mm in front blowing in and 2x 80mm and 120mm behind blowing out?


Replace this stock fans, they are garbage.

Two 120 fronts intake, 80s intake, 120 rear exhaust and drop the 200 in the bin unless using multi gpu setup.


----------



## VAMET

Dear wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Replace this stock fans, they are garbage.
> 
> Two 120 fronts intake, 80s intake, 120 rear exhaust and drop the 200 in the bin unless using multi gpu setup.


Why 2x80mm as intake, not exaust?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I will play battlefield 4 tonight with the chip at stock, and at 4.0, and ill let you know any noticable differences.


Have you played and noticed any differences between stock and 4.0GHz?

Best regards.

Sincerely


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prmscr*
> 
> Hi. My Haf Xb is really noisy, any tips how to reduce the noise? And how should I put my fans? 200mm and 2x120mm in front blowing in and 2x 80mm and 120mm behind blowing out?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Replace this stock fans, they are garbage.
> 
> Two 120 fronts intake, 80s intake, 120 rear exhaust and drop the 200 in the bin unless using multi gpu setup.


ditto on the garbage stock fans, if your looking for very quiet, try BeQuiet Silent Wing 2 fans for the front, and I think they make the same brand fans in 80mm as well. They are quiet spendy, but very quiet and very good. Otherwise Gelid Silent 12, Cougar Vortex, or Corsair AF120 are all good fans, fairly quiet and quiet a bit cheaper then the BeQuiet ones. Oh and the DeepCool UF120 also known as Alpenföhn WingBoost in Europe are also very good but again on the high side for price.

This case can be kind of hard for ppl who are very sensitive to noise from their rig, especially if it sits very close the them like on the desktop like mine does. All the grills and perforations in the case make it very easy to hear the fans pumps, etc....


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear wthenshaw
> 
> Why 2x80mm as intake, not exaust?
> 
> Have you played and noticed any differences between stock and 4.0GHz?
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Sincerely


Haha my evening has yet arrive, but ill be sure to take some video for you with fps on the hud at stock and 4.0

Before I modded a side panel fan as intake, I used the 2.80mm as intake as well because that was most effective in keeping my hdd cool. If I had them exhausting, I doubt there would be much airflow through the hdd cage and instead pull air through the vents that run along the bottom of the case. I think the most functional use of those 80mm mounts would be for a dual 80mm rad.


----------



## Prmscr

Thanks for the tips guys, really appreciate it







. So better upgrade the stock fans. Greetings from Finland!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugurnot

@VAMET

Hey there! Just a little update for you... I played some bf4 single player tonight and got some footage running at 3.4 stock, and 4.0 oc'd. This is my first time recording benchmarking so I only got a couple sections of gameplay that line up pretty decent for comparing frame rates. Also my first time doing some video editing so putting this all together for you is kinda rewarding for me in a way, and fun!

Anyway the video isnt done yet, but its too late for me to finish tonight. But this kinda what ive discovered so far only by using ingame fps overlay recorded with shadowplay.

I5 3570k+gtx 660 Ultra @ 1680x1050
Compared to 3.4ghz, 4.0ghz oc shows an avg gain of 2-5 fps and less often gains of 5+ fps. I saw frames go as low as 27 and high as 68, but you can watch for yourself when I post the video (might need help with that haha). I can tell you honestly while playing I didnt notice a difference.

I know I dont have the greatest video card nor a very high resolution but I do with what I got lol. I generally only play online with ultra setting no antialiasing, and get considerably higher framerates (60-70) EDIT: Forgot to mention these frames are running at 4.5ghz


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear wthenshaw
> 
> Why 2x80mm as intake, not exaust?


In an attempt to keep positive air pressure in this case. I have the 80s installed in my case but don't have them switched on ever because I find they make very little difference anyway. If someone has a rack of 2.5 mechanical drives they will need them as intakes then.


----------



## Justified

Hey guys, I have received my uv cables and stuff. I made an unboxing video which I will link everyone too when it's complete.

I do have a question... does anyone know of a really nice looking on/off switch? Preferably one already wired for a molex 4 pin? My UV led strips and cold cathode tubes all run off of a molex connection and currently stay on 100% of the time so I really want an on/off switch.

Thanx guys,
Justified


----------



## VAMET

Dear Friends



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> @VAMET
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there! Just a little update for you... I played some bf4 single player tonight and got some footage running at 3.4 stock, and 4.0 oc'd. This is my first time recording benchmarking so I only got a couple sections of gameplay that line up pretty decent for comparing frame rates. Also my first time doing some video editing so putting this all together for you is kinda rewarding for me in a way, and fun!
> 
> Anyway the video isnt done yet, but its too late for me to finish tonight. But this kinda what ive discovered so far only by using ingame fps overlay recorded with shadowplay.
> 
> I5 3570k+gtx 660 Ultra @ 1680x1050
> Compared to 3.4ghz, 4.0ghz oc shows an avg gain of 2-5 fps and less often gains of 5+ fps. I saw frames go as low as 27 and high as 68, but you can watch for yourself when I post the video (might need help with that haha). I can tell you honestly while playing I didnt notice a difference.
> 
> I know I dont have the greatest video card nor a very high resolution but I do with what I got lol. I generally only play online with ultra setting no antialiasing, and get considerably higher framerates (60-70) EDIT: Forgot to mention these frames are running at 4.5ghz


I am very grateful for your time and effort inserted. I did not think that you will want to prepare a video of gameplay. It was enough to write, what is the gain. I do not need proof in the form of a gameplay. However, I am very surprised and happy that a stranger to me is capable of such a sacrifice for which I thank you very much. Therefore, the performance boost to 5 fps, which is quite a lot and at the same time it is not. Therefore, I'm starting to have doubts about CPU with an unlocked multiplier. What is your personal opinion, is it worth it? You said that you do not see the difference in the game. Hmm... I am confused.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> In an attempt to keep positive air pressure in this case. I have the 80s installed in my case but don't have them switched on ever because I find they make very little difference anyway. If someone has a rack of 2.5 mechanical drives they will need them as intakes then.


So the optimal use of fans in HAF XB EVO are 2x120 or 2x140mm in front and 1x120mm on rear. What in the scenario, when my rear exaust fan is with radiator of the AIO water cooler and not standalone 1x120mm fan?

EDIT

OK, I have found on Polish site lots of tested CPUs in games (1920x1080 Ultra settings):

*Wiedźmin 2 (The Witcher 2)*

- i5 4670K 3.4GHz vs i5 4670K 4.5GHz (78,5FPS vs 92,1FPS = *13,6FPS* gain)

- i5 4670K 3.4GHz vs i5 4670K 4.7GHz (78,5FPS vs 95,3FPS = *16,8FPS* gain)



*Civilization V*

- i5 4670K 3.4GHz vs i5 4670K 4.7GHz (62,5FPS vs 74,3FPS = *11,8FPS* gain)

- i5 4670K 3.4GHz vs i5 4670K 4.7GHz (62,5FPS vs 77,1FPS = *14,6FPS* gain)



*Assassin's Creed: Revelations*

- i5 4670K 3.4GHz vs i5 4670K 4.7GHz (73,0FPS vs 88,4FPS = *15,4FPS* gain)

- i5 4670K 3.4GHz vs i5 4670K 4.7GHz (73,0FPS vs 92,0FPS = *19,0FPS* gain)



*Battlefield 3*

- i5 4670K 3.4GHz vs i5 4670K 4.7GHz (74,1FPS vs 75,2FPS = *1,1FPS* gain)

- i5 4670K 3.4GHz vs i5 4670K 4.7GHz (74,1FPS vs 76,0FPS = *1,9FPS* gain)



*Metro 2033*

- i5 4670K 3.4GHz vs i5 4670K 4.7GHz (52,6FPS vs 54,3FPS = *1,7FPS* gain)

- i5 4670K 3.4GHz vs i5 4670K 4.7GHz (52,6FPS vs 54,6FPS = *2,0FPS* gain)



*Skyrim*

- i5 4670K 3.4GHz vs i5 4670K 4.7GHz (92,0FPS vs 105,8FPS = *13,8FPS* gain)

- i5 4670K 3.4GHz vs i5 4670K 4.7GHz (92,0FPS vs 109,8FPS = *17,8FPS* gain)



Best regards.

Sincerely


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liamstears*
> 
> People wanted me to add some pictures of my new fan setup for another thread so used the opportunity to take loads of new pics and show of my Haf XB and all its mods!
> 
> 
> 
> All is good apart from the fan screws on the top 200mm fan but Cooler Master's ignorance is a different story
> 
> Please comment guys let me know what you think...


Niice!







So I was thinking, "where to put my extra 50cm RGB strip?" Well there we have it







it is definitely going in the front







hopefully today, together with new DIY backplate








Suggestions for new graphics?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> All this talk of OC reminds me that I must apply the AC MX-4 I bought and take my 8320 up to or as close to 4.5 GHz , running my h100 push pull should handle it I think. I'll probably get onto it tomorrow.
> 
> Gambi - have you taken your 780 for a spin online BF4 yet?
> 
> If so do you notice any fps difference between stock clock and high OC on your 780? Or even your CPU for that matter.
> 
> Edit: Grammar.


I have







I sucked big time -_- but the game ran smooth on ultra settings ^^ what a treat.
I have only run the game with OC (4.6GHZ, 1200mhz core, 3300mhz mem). So I dont know what the difference would be..
Do you want me to test it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear Friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very grateful for your time and effort inserted. I did not think that you will want to prepare a video of gameplay. It was enough to write, what is the gain. I do not need proof in the form of a gameplay. However, I am very surprised and happy that a stranger to me is capable of such a sacrifice for which I thank you very much. Therefore, the performance boost to 5 fps, which is quite a lot and at the same time it is not. Therefore, I'm starting to have doubts about CPU with an unlocked multiplier. What is your personal opinion, is it worth it? You said that you do not see the difference in the game. Hmm... I am confused.
> 
> So the optimal use of fans in HAF XB EVO are 2x120 or 2x140mm in front and 1x120mm on rear. What in the scenario, when my rear exaust fan is with radiator of the AIO water cooler and not standalone 1x120mm fan?
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Sincerely


You should be able to hit 4.0Ghz with a locked (non K) CPU.. so I would still go for that since you wont be OCing much further with your cooling anyways.. imo, the K is just waist of money if you are not gonna OC more.. but that will most definitely need a better cooler and a delidding..
Just my









*Edit
about the tests you found.. that is a 4.7 OC







You wont get there without a costume water loop and a delidding..
about the fans, Yes, that is the optimal setup, even with a radiator.. Im using 240mm radiator with 2x120 fans in the front as intake, and 120mm radiator with 1x120fans in the rear as exhaust.
The air inside the case wont get hot enough to show any temp difference using case air vs outside air through your radiator.


----------



## Prmscr

How do you actually take off the two front fans? There's a metal plate in front of the so I can't get them out







And is it okay if I put 2x120mm and 2x80mm as intakes and only one exhaust, the 120mm fan behind the case? I took the 200mm off the case because I'm trying to make this silent as possible.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAMET

Dear GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> You should be able to hit 4.0Ghz with a locked (non K) CPU.. so I would still go for that since you wont be OCing much further with your cooling anyways.. imo, the K is just waist of money if you are not gonna OC more.. but that will most definitely need a better cooler and a delidding..
> Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit
> about the tests you found.. that is a 4.7 OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wont get there without a costume water loop and a delidding..
> about the fans, Yes, that is the optimal setup, even with a radiator.. Im using 240mm radiator with 2x120 fans in the front as intake, and 120mm radiator with 1x120fans in the rear as exhaust.
> The air inside the case wont get hot enough to show any temp difference using case air vs outside air through your radiator.


I have edited my above post and added 4.5GHz result too for i5 4670K. The max OC I would like to go is 4.2GHz with Zalman LQ315 AIO, but this configuration is for me.

What about Maria's new computer, which I need to order for her to the end of the next week. I think that i5 4670 without K will be the best for her, if she is not going to OC, I will order Zalman LQ310 AIO for her, because she prefer AIO water cooler over Air even cost of greater CPU and GPU, as she said to me. GTX 760 I think would be enough for her and it's not as much expensive as GTX 770 (70Euro difference). I haven't any clue, what to do with motherboard for non K i5 4670, because she will use only 1xGPU NVIDIA, only 1xHDD (so no RAID) without any SSD, no other cards like sound card etc. What chipset do you prefer for such configuration? B85, H81, GTX 760 uses PCI-E 3.0 and H81 chipset only PCI-E 2.0. So B85 is optimal chipset for her configuration? Maybe mATX will be better too?

EDIT

Is it OK to go with i5 4670 and GTX 760 with such budget motherboard like B85 or H81 (CPU and GPU will have the same performance like in H87), or should choose for her H87?

Best regards.

Sincerely


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Is it OK to go with i5 4670 and GTX 760 with such budget motherboard like B85 or H81 (CPU and GPU will have the same performance like in H87), or should choose for her H87?
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Sincerely


If you could find a B85 or H81 that fits your needs, I don't see a reason why it wouldn't work. Even tho I would spend the little extra money and get the H87 just because they have more features.


----------



## Heruur

My HAF XB is in the mail and on the way!!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sucked big time -_- but the game ran smooth on ultra settings ^^ what a treat.
> I have only run the game with OC (4.6GHZ, 1200mhz core, 3300mhz mem). So I dont know what the difference would be..
> Do you want me to test it?


Yes please!







BF4 is more GPU intensive that CPU so oc that is where you notice the fps differences.

I'm contemplating OC my Gigabyte Windforce 7950, so need to know what kind of differences am OC will bring..

After a 3 week break from BF4 whilst I played Tera and Rust I comeback and I suck a lot now haha.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> *Edit
> about the tests you found.. that is a 4.7 OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wont get there without a costume water loop and a delidding..


Is that usually the case for 4670k? Because the 3570k (mine at least) will reach 4.7 no problem with just my 120mm AIO and remain under 70c


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> My HAF XB is in the mail and on the way!!


EXCITING


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Is that usually the case for 4670k? Because the 3570k (mine at least) will reach 4.7 no problem with just my 120mm AIO and remain under 70c


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> EXCITING


Try using the multi button to quote your replies into one post


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prmscr*
> 
> Hi. My Haf Xb is really noisy, any tips how to reduce the noise? And how should I put my fans? 200mm and 2x120mm in front blowing in and 2x 80mm and 120mm behind blowing out?


I have had much better luck replacing the front intake and topside rear exhaust fans with Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP15 120mm fans. They have been long regarded as the quietest vs good air flow fan out there according to respected sites like Martins Liquid Labs. I have used them exclusively for years with stellar results.

I have them both pushing air thru my rad in front and in push/pull they a single 120 rad in the rear. I have a Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200 mm fan on the top grill as another intake. It initially made my chipset and video card run 3-4C cooler than without it. I have both water cooled now, tho.

I also have my 80mm fans below as exhaust. I tried the as intake fans but found that my psu ran cooler when they were set to exhaust. My Lamptron CW611 fan controller allows me up to 6 temp sensors so I was easily able to sort this out. I also have a dual DDC 3.25 pump set up with a heat sink cooled by its own 80mm fan. The 80mm case fans draw fresh air from the bottom vents and keep that area cool. Just my two cents. ymmv
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> ditto on the garbage stock fans, if your looking for very quiet, try BeQuiet Silent Wing 2 fans for the front, and I think they make the same brand fans in 80mm as well. They are quiet spendy, but very quiet and very good. Otherwise Gelid Silent 12, Cougar Vortex, or Corsair AF120 are all good fans, fairly quiet and quiet a bit cheaper then the BeQuiet ones. Oh and the DeepCool UF120 also known as Alpenföhn WingBoost in Europe are also very good but again on the high side for price.
> 
> This case can be kind of hard for ppl who are very sensitive to noise from their rig, especially if it sits very close the them like on the desktop like mine does. All the grills and perforations in the case make it very easy to hear the fans pumps, etc....


With my AP15's at 50% I can't even hear them and my rig sits just two feet from me on my desk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Haha my evening has yet arrive, but ill be sure to take some video for you with fps on the hud at stock and 4.0
> 
> Before I modded a side panel fan as intake, I used the 2x80mm fans in the bottom of the case as intake fans. I found that was the most effective in keeping my hdd cool. If I had them exhausting, I doubt there would be much airflow through the hdd cage without the side 80mm and instead pull air through the vents that run along the bottom of the case. I think the most functional use of those 80mm mounts would be for a dual 80mm rad.


Yeah, I'm prolly going to remove the 3.5" hot swap cage to make more room for my AX1200i. It'll open up the whole lower level for better airflow. I'll prolly do that 80mm side panel mod as well. All you really need these days is a 256gb SSD for apps and the OS. I'm going to put the 4TB WD Blacks into a NAS drive for storage
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> Hey guys, I have received my uv cables and stuff. I made an unboxing video which I will link everyone too when it's complete.
> 
> I do have a question... does anyone know of a really nice looking on/off switch? Preferably one already wired for a molex 4 pin? My UV led strips and cold cathode tubes all run off of a molex connection and currently stay on 100% of the time so I really want an on/off switch.
> 
> Thanx guys,
> Justified


MNPC Tech makes a few gorgeous on off switches. LINK
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Niice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I was thinking, "where to put my extra 50cm RGB strip?" Well there we have it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is definitely going in the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully today, together with new DIY backplate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suggestions for new graphics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sucked big time -_- but the game ran smooth on ultra settings ^^ what a treat.
> I have only run the game with OC (4.6GHZ, 1200mhz core, 3300mhz mem). So I dont know what the difference would be..
> Do you want me to test it?
> You should be able to hit 4.0Ghz with a locked (non K) CPU.. so I would still go for that since you wont be OCing much further with your cooling anyways.. imo, the K is just waist of money if you are not gonna OC more.. but that will most definitely need a better cooler and a delidding..
> Just my


I lapped my CPU but didn't delid. My rig boots up stock at 25C and only raises to 28-30C when OC'ed to 4.6. I do have a modest custom water loop with a 240mm rad, a 120mm rad, a 250ml res and twin DDC pumps feeding a CPU block, a FC gpu block, and a vrm and chipset block. Even with all those blocks my water temps stay within 6C of ambient.


----------



## Jugurnot

Hey guys, just bought a hard drive. Not sure if it is as good as a deal as I think it is but its:
http://products.ncix.com/detail/seagate-barracuda-1tb-7200rpm-64mb-6f-65701-1382.htm
Anyone know about this drive or similar? I didnt even take time to read reviews lol >.<
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Try using the multi button to quote your replies into one post


Yes thank you







Ill learn forum etiquette eventually haha


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Hey guys, just bought a hard drive. Not sure if it is as good as a deal as I think it is but its:
> http://products.ncix.com/detail/seagate-barracuda-1tb-7200rpm-64mb-6f-65701-1382.htm
> Anyone know about this drive or similar? I didnt even take time to read reviews lol >.<


I've had good luck with Seagate drives. I have 3 of their 1TB Barracudas and they're all running quite strong, ranging from 2-4 years old. I recently bought myself one of Seagate's 2TB SSHD for gaming storage since I only have a 60GB SSD and it runs quite well. Never had one of their drives fail on me, only ever had one that was DOA. Of course there are people that think Seagate is terrible, but no matter if they're from WD or Seagate, they're still hard drives and all have their issues. It just happens that I've had issues with WD drives lately so I'm kind of on an "avoidance."


----------



## Philly_boy

I switched from Seagate drives to WD when the original 75gb Raptor came out. I had a brief time with Samsung when the S3 Spinpoint drives came out. Sorry to hear you're having problems with WD lately. Seagate or WD, you really can't go wrong.


----------



## VAMET

Dear Friends

Cooler Master Nepton 140XL how you fit this AIO water cooler in HAF XB EVO? Anybody own this CPU Cooler? I wonder how to mount it.

Sincerely


----------



## TLSheff

Looking at the front of the case, mount it onthe fight half. 140mm fan on the ouside blowing in, radiator on the inside, screws should be long enough to go through the fan, the frame of the case, and screw into the radiator. If possible mount the radiator on its side with the hoses on the outter edge rather than in the middle so you have more room for cable management.

I don't have one myself, but I know the 140 won't fit on the back, its a 120mm fan spot, so it has to go on the front and the radiator has to be on the inside of the frame.

Add fans as needed.


----------



## VAMET

Dear TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> Looking at the front of the case, mount it onthe fight half. 140mm fan on the ouside blowing in, radiator on the inside, screws should be long enough to go through the fan, the frame of the case, and screw into the radiator. If possible mount the radiator on its side with the hoses on the outter edge rather than in the middle so you have more room for cable management.
> 
> I don't have one myself, but I know the 140 won't fit on the back, its a 120mm fan spot, so it has to go on the front and the radiator has to be on the inside of the frame.
> 
> Add fans as needed.


When it's mounted on the rear of the case, it's working as an exaust. When it's mounted on the front of HAF XB EVO I should mount it as intake and blow cool air through the radiator and pull with the second 140mm fan warm air to the motherboard? Or install it in front but as and exaust? What with Nepton 280L? It's for sure it must be mounted in front, but as an intake or exaust?

Sincerely


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear TLSheff
> 
> When it's mounted on the rear of the case, it's working as an exaust. When it's mounted on the front of HAF XB EVO I should mount it as intake and blow cool air through the radiator and pull with the second 140mm fan warm air to the motherboard? Or install it in front but as and exaust? What with Nepton 280L? It's for sure it must be mounted in front, but as an intake or exaust?
> 
> Sincerely


Mount it in the front of the XB Evo and set the fans for intake. Cool outside air blown across the rad will give you the best temps.

The Swiftech H220 AIO cooler has been getting stellar reviews lately. I haven't read of any other 2x120 cooler besting it for boot up idle or loaded temps. Both Anand and Martins Liquid Labs gave it "editor's pick" reviews. LINK


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Yes please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BF4 is more GPU intensive that CPU so oc that is where you notice the fps differences.
> I'm contemplating OC my Gigabyte Windforce 7950, so need to know what kind of differences am OC will bring..
> After a 3 week break from BF4 whilst I played Tera and Rust I comeback and I suck a lot now haha.


Okay







Ill do that sometime soon.. BF4 stress test or what is the best FPS "HUD" program to show FPS?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Is that usually the case for 4670k? Because the 3570k (mine at least) will reach 4.7 no problem with just my 120mm AIO and remain under 70c


what Vcore are you running? If I remember correctly, you got a pretty darn good chip







1.2v?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> I lapped my CPU but didn't delid. My rig boots up stock at 25C and only raises to 28-30C when OC'ed to 4.6. I do have a modest custom water loop with a 240mm rad, a 120mm rad, a 250ml res and twin DDC pumps feeding a CPU block, a FC gpu block, and a vrm and chipset block. Even with all those blocks my water temps stay within 6C of ambient.


that is idle temps, what is stress test temps? and what is your VCore?

I realize that a few lucky chips will be able to clock for high Ghz and maintain low temps with no significant cooling.. but the average chip wont.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> I have had much better luck replacing the front intake and topside rear exhaust fans with Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP15 120mm fans. They have been long regarded as the quietest vs good air flow fan out there according to respected sites like Martins Liquid Labs. I have used them exclusively for years with stellar results.
> 
> I have them both pushing air thru my rad in front and in push/pull they a single 120 rad in the rear. I have a Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200 mm fan on the top grill as another intake. It initially made my chipset and video card run 3-4C cooler than without it. I have both
> With my AP15's at 50% I can't even hear them and my rig sits just two feet from me on my desk.


Jesus h tapdancing...... I run nothing but ap15s in my rig and completely blanked on putting them in the list of fans I recomended


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> I've had good luck with Seagate drives. I have 3 of their 1TB Barracudas and they're all running quite strong, ranging from 2-4 years old. I recently bought myself one of Seagate's 2TB SSHD for gaming storage since I only have a 60GB SSD and it runs quite well. Never had one of their drives fail on me, only ever had one that was DOA. Of course there are people that think Seagate is terrible, but no matter if they're from WD or Seagate, they're still hard drives and all have their issues. It just happens that I've had issues with WD drives lately so I'm kind of on an "avoidance."


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> I switched from Seagate drives to WD when the original 75gb Raptor came out. I had a brief time with Samsung when the S3 Spinpoint drives came out. Sorry to hear you're having problems with WD lately. Seagate or WD, you really can't go wrong.


Thanks! Also I heard it is a good idea to run DBAN on a new drive, is this true?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> what Vcore are you running? If I remember correctly, you got a pretty darn good chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.2v?
> 
> I realize that a few lucky chips will be able to clock for high Ghz and maintain low temps with no significant cooling.. but the average chip wont.


Yeah, 1.24v for 4.8ghz. But since the newer version of prime, it is no longer stable long term.


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> Jesus h tapdancing...... I run nothing but ap15s in my rig and completely blanked on putting them in the list of fans I recomended


No worries...I've been using these fans since 2009. They are really some if the quietest fans I've ever used.


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill do that sometime soon.. BF4 stress test or what is the best FPS "HUD" program to show FPS? What Vcore are you running? If I remember correctly, you got a pretty darn good chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.2v? That is idle temps, what is stress test temps? and what is your VCore?
> 
> I realize that a few lucky chips will be able to clock for high Ghz and maintain low temps with no significant cooling.. but the average chip wont.


I ran 30 passes of IBT a few nights ago at 4.6. It only needed 1.23 vcore, and the temps never exceeded 40-43C with my custom water loop. My cold air induction box really helps to keep the temps down. I had 5C air running over the rads. This kept the water temps around 8-9C.

Later that night I ran a Super Pi 32m at 4.9. I only needed 1.43 vcore to make that pass. I also passed a few XTU runs at the same speed and vcore. Temps started to get a little out of hand on the XTU run, peaking at 77-80C.

Tomorrow night it will be -14C out and it'll be my last chance at hitting 5ghz with my water cooling set up and cold air box. Then we're going to pull the loop off, insulate for cold, mount the CPU and gpu pots and have a go at some dice runs. If that goes well I'll rent a 280L dewar of LN2 and have a go at 6+ ghz.

I'm really pleased with this retail CPU's performance so far. I hope it scales well with sub ambient cooling.


----------



## Heruur

Is it possible to take the 180mm AP from the tj-08e I have and mod it to the top part of the HAF XB?


----------



## t77snapshot

*CLUB UPDATE:*

I couple new members have been added! PM me if I missed you, be sure to include your _Post_ # if you would like your XB picture linked to your name.

Thank you


----------



## kpoeticg

Thank YOU kind sir for keeping our little clubhouse maintained


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Thank YOU kind sir for keeping our little clubhouse maintained


Your very welcome!


----------



## welshy46

Cheers for the add snapshot sir, Here's a couple of pics of the build that you but the brakes on half way through with your Freeman's box. I was dutifully doing the needful with my Republic of Gamers build and buying everything in red and black when I saw your build, so far. Ordered a whole load of new bits for the final build of my XB. To look at the new parts list, you would think I was being sponsored by EK waterblocks for the build, but it's more like I should have bought shares in the company before I bought all the blocks, fittings and tubes form their CSQ range. An Aquabox Professional Black 5"1/4 single bay Water Reservoir will replace the XSPC dual bay twin loop res and the FrozenQ res will be used only as a feature, not as part of the cooling loop. Mayhem's pastel orange will be used for the coolant, and Mayhem's pastel green in the Amber FrozenQ reactor res. The Phobya 4x 30w fan controller is out, and the Lamptron 2 6x 45w fan controller will be used in instead. I'm a bit wary of fan controllers after melting a Scythe kaser fan controller. My fault, I overloaded it. So the more durable Lamptron 2 will be used to control the fans and pumps. Have a look at the build log for more info and pics, sorry camera phone only. I think I must have thrown my digi camera away when I was moving


----------



## Prmscr

How do you actually take off the two front fans? There's a metal plate in front of the so I can't get them out ￼ And is it okay if I put 2x120mm and 2x80mm as intakes and only one exhaust, the 120mm fan behind the case? I took the 200mm off the case because I'm trying to make this silent as possible.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prmscr*
> 
> How do you actually take off the two front fans? There's a metal plate in front of the so I can't get them out ￼ And is it okay if I put 2x120mm and 2x80mm as intakes and only one exhaust, the 120mm fan behind the case? I took the 200mm off the case because I'm trying to make this silent as possible.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Unclip the front panel, there are three clips on either side and one on top, refer to manual if unsure. The fans are screwed in from the inside of the case, but you will need to remove the front to take themout. Then walk over to your bits box, or start one and drop the little 120mm fans in there and get some 140mm fans. The mounting holes are already there for 140mm as well as the ones the 120mm were fixed through. Picture please let us all see what you did with your XB. Have fun


----------



## Justified

Hey guys,

I have finished my unboxing video... here it is, please be kind lol...









I will also post more pics on my profile as part of my build log.






Thanx guys,

~Justified


----------



## Prmscr

So 2x140mm fans will fit without any modding?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prmscr*
> 
> So 2x140mm fans will fit without any modding?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Yes, no problem. On the early front panels you need to cut off a few unneccassary bits of plastic, but nothing structural. If you are mounting an all in one cooler or other rad in the front. a 280mm will fit as well.


----------



## LEFTYMAN

Hello,

I am thinking of buying this case (the top mesh model), but I have a couple of questions:

-Will it improve my actual crossfire temperature of the GPU in the top position? Is side-by-side better for sli/crossfire than top-bottom?

-Wil I be able to install the 20mm fan on top of the (160mm heigth) Noctua NH-d14 CPU cooler?

thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Heruur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LEFTYMAN*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am thinking of buying this case (the top mesh model), but I hace a couple of questions:
> 
> -Will it improve my actual crossfire temperature of the GPU in the top position? Is side-by-side better for sli/crossfire than top-bottom?
> 
> -Wil I be able to install the 20mm fan on top of the (160mm heigth) Noctua NH-d14 CPU cooler?
> 
> thanks in advance for your help


Golden rule to remember for case temps; is that heat rises.


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> Is it possible to take the 180mm AP from the tj-08e I have and mod it to the top part of the HAF XB?


You might be able to fit it in the top plate. But there's also a good chance that the holes won't line up and you'll have a hassle making a plate that fits the fan and lines up with the top plate holes. You'll prolly do well just to pick up a fan that fits like a 200mm Bitfenix Sceptre or Sceptre Pro.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> The Phobya 4x 30w fan controller is out, and the Lamptron 2 6x 45w fan controller will be used in instead. I'm a bit wary of fan controllers after melting a Scythe kaser fan controller. My fault, I overloaded it. So the more durable Lamptron 2 will be used to control the fans and pumps.


Yeah, I love my Lamptron CW611 controller. Totally worth the money spent on it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prmscr*
> 
> How do you actually take off the two front fans? There's a metal plate in front of the so I can't get them out ￼ And is it okay if I put 2x120mm and 2x80mm as intakes and only one exhaust, the 120mm fan behind the case? I took the 200mm off the case because I'm trying to make this silent as possible.


You'll do better setting the 2x80mm fans below the motherboard tray as exhaust fans. It gets rather warm down there and between the HDD's and psu. On exhaust they will draw air up thru the vents in the bottom of the case and keep things cool. If you get a fan controller you can set the fans at 40-50% for 24/7 and you'll never hear them. I have 7 fans in my case that when turned down to 40% don't collectively make as much noise as my pumps.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LEFTYMAN*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am thinking of buying this case (the top mesh model), but I have a couple of questions:
> 
> -Will it improve my actual crossfire temperature of the GPU in the top position? Is side-by-side better for sli/crossfire than top-bottom?
> 
> -Wil I be able to install the 20mm fan on top of the (160mm heigth) Noctua NH-d14 CPU cooler?
> 
> thanks in advance for your help


Yep, temps should be better, how much better will depend on things like, how much space is there between the cards, how are the cards designed(vent out the back or vent into the case), things like that. Remember that if your "top" card is starved for air from being directly next to your bottom card, temp are still going to be higher on the "top" card.

In some cases people have seen improvements in temps when running crossfire/sli with the top 200mm fan. But in most cases it makes no difference or even can hinder cpu temps as it interupts the natural front to back airflow. You may just have to try it with and without to see if it will help in your situation.


----------



## guidon2006

My first build ever! Pretty proud! Runs like a champ! http://pcpartpicker.com/user/guidon2006/saved/3Gt4

The only problem I'm having with this case is the top 200mm fan, I've tried 2, the Bitfenix Spectre Pro fit 2/4 of the mounting holes, but was not thin enough to clear the CPU cooler, have a 20mm thin green fan on the way...hopefully that'll squeeze in there!

I have a feeling you all are gonna suggest things about cable management lol, WORKING on it, first build so I'm still working on finding a place for everything









http://pcpartpicker.com/b/MxL

https://imageshack.com/i/mrspkej
https://imageshack.com/i/n1u5rvj
https://imageshack.com/i/npadumj
https://imageshack.com/i/muo0rcj
https://imageshack.com/i/nsudlcj
https://imageshack.com/i/jtbqslj
https://imageshack.com/i/jwvtunj
https://imageshack.com/i/nd52ouj
https://imageshack.com/i/eudab1j
https://imageshack.com/i/3uge5vj
https://imageshack.com/i/5i3we2j


----------



## Justified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guidon2006*
> 
> My first build ever! Pretty proud! Runs like a champ! http://pcpartpicker.com/user/guidon2006/saved/3Gt4
> 
> The only problem I'm having with this case is the top 200mm fan, I've tried 2, the Bitfenix Spectre Pro fit 2/4 of the mounting holes, but was not thin enough to clear the CPU cooler, have a 20mm thin green fan on the way...hopefully that'll squeeze in there!
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/b/MxL


Well first things first, welcome to OCN









Secondly, from what I gather, the top of the XB case has no real need for any fan. You want to try and set up a North South air direction. Possibly invest in a clear plexi glass top. I have also found that during my first few weeks with the XB that finding a 200mm fan to even fit the top mount was a pain in the buttox... I believe their is only really the CoolerMaster and the BitFenix Pro that fit... With my build now near completion, I can also suggest not even using a top 200mm. It also blocks your view of the inside.

Thirdly... good sir, you need to do some serious cable management lol. Do whatever you can to run cables from under the motherboard tray up around where you need them directly. So GPU cables can come up from the left as an example and the CPU from right and your 24pin mobo cables from the front of the case between the 2 5" bays and the 2 hot swap bays. Then tuck all that other stuff under the tray... look a lot cleaner and improve air flow.

Congrats on successfully building your first computer!

~Justified


----------



## welshy46

Nice one Guidon, and welcome. Congrats on your first build. So when are you water cooling it lol. Only kidding, with that big air cooler I wouldn't worry about airflow up top. down below, a couple of 80mm fans exhausting should keep things cool downstairs. As for cable management, that looks more like an explosion in PC world lol. There's plenty of routing options to choose from to hide everything.

a spot of modding of my own today. From this.


To this.



and the current build


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guidon2006*
> 
> My first build ever! Pretty proud! Runs like a champ! http://pcpartpicker.com/user/guidon2006/saved/3Gt4
> 
> The only problem I'm having with this case is the top 200mm fan, I've tried 2, the Bitfenix Spectre Pro fit 2/4 of the mounting holes, but was not thin enough to clear the CPU cooler, have a 20mm thin green fan on the way...hopefully that'll squeeze in there!
> 
> I have a feeling you all are gonna suggest things about cable management lol, WORKING on it, first build so I'm still working on finding a place for everything


Congrats on your first build....and welcome to OCN. When filling up the XB you have to layer in the cabling so that a cable pops up right where it's supposed to plug in. Good cable management also allows better airflow thru the case. Once you think this through...it'll be a lot neater inside the case and you can light up all your nice new hardware.


----------



## VAMET

Dear Friends

CoolerMasterHAFXB-PSUSlot 117k .jpg file


I would like you to ask for help in the implementation of the two measurements in the case Cooler Master HAF XB EVO or standard edition (I think that both versions of the case are the same). Can you measure and indicate how many mm or cm is for the section green labeled 1 and red labeled 2? Red starts inside the case, when the increased shelf for PSU starts and ends outside the case when the PSU bracket ends. Green one is the width of the PSU bracket.

Please see the picture.

Thank you in advance.

Best regards.

Sincerely


----------



## Justified

Stupid lag post... sorry


----------



## Justified

Stupid lag post #2... man...


----------



## Justified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear Friends
> 
> CoolerMasterHAFXB-PSUSlot 117k .jpg file
> 
> 
> I would like you to ask for help in the implementation of the two measurements in the case Cooler Master HAF XB EVO or standard edition (I think that both versions of the case are the same). Can you measure and indicate how many mm or cm is for the section green labeled 1 and red labeled 2? Red starts inside the case, when the increased shelf for PSU starts and ends outside the case when the PSU bracket ends. Green one is the width of the PSU bracket.
> 
> Please see the picture.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Sincerely


Hey Vamet,

Green #1 is 0.5" or 1.27cm or 12.7mm
and
Red #2 is 6.5" or 16.51cm or 165.1mm

Hope this helps!








~Justified


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear Friends
> 
> I would like you to ask for help in the implementation of the two measurements in the case Cooler Master HAF XB EVO or standard edition (I think that both versions of the case are the same). Can you measure and indicate how many mm or cm is for the section green labeled 1 and red labeled 2? Red starts inside the case, when the increased shelf for PSU starts and ends outside the case when the PSU bracket ends. Green one is the width of the PSU bracket.
> 
> Please see the picture.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Sincerely


Hi Vamet

The red line, the full length of the PSU bed to the outside of the PSU bracket is 175mm. The green line, the depth of the PSU bracket alone is 30mm. For the hardware you have, you only need a standard size PSU if your concerned what to get. A 750w would be more than adequate.


----------



## Justified

Quote:


> Hi Vamet
> 
> The red line, the full length of the PSU bed to the outside of the PSU bracket is 175mm. The green line, the depth of the PSU bracket alone is 30mm. For the hardware you have, you only need a standard size PSU if your concerned what to get. A 750w would be more than adequate.


hmm... I just physically measured these in inches and Google converted to cm and mm... ? I also have a Seasonic 1250w psu in there, it
s tight, but it fits nicely.

Green #1 is 0.5" or 1.27cm or 12.7mm
and
Red #2 is 6.5" or 16.51cm or 165.1mm

~Justified


----------



## VAMET

Dear welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Vamet
> 
> The red line, the full length of the PSU bed to the outside of the PSU bracket is 175mm. The green line, the depth of the PSU bracket alone is 30mm. For the hardware you have, you only need a standard size PSU if your concerned what to get. A 750w would be more than adequate.


As always thank you very much for great help!  I need to buy you a beer  So 180mm will be to long and will hang in the air with 5mm. Are there any possibility to mount PSU without bracket, let's say if somebody has 140mm long PSU? In such case the bracket is not necessary.

EDIT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> hmm... I just physically measured these in inches and Google converted to cm and mm... ? I also have a Seasonic 1250w psu in there, it
> s tight, but it fits nicely.
> 
> Green #1 is 0.5" or 1.27cm or 12.7mm
> and
> Red #2 is 6.5" or 16.51cm or 165.1mm
> 
> ~Justified


Hmm. Now I am confused, because welshy46 said:

Green 30mm

Red 175mm

You said:

Green 12,7mm

Red 165,1mm

So which one is true? Maybe one of you have got EVO version?

Best regards.

Sincerely


----------



## Justified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear welshy46
> 
> As always thank you very much for great help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to buy you a beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 180mm will be to long and will hang in the air with 5mm. Are there any possibility to mount PSU without bracket, let's say if somebody has 140mm long PSU? In such case the bracket is not necessary.
> 
> Hmm. Now I am confused, because welshy46 said:
> 
> Green 30mm
> Red 175mm
> 
> You said:
> 
> Green 12,7mm
> Red 165,1mm
> 
> So which one is true? Maybe one of you have got EVO version?
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Sincerely


Well I have the XB, non evo. CoolerMaster lists that the case can take a 180mm PSU... The Seasonic PSU I have is about 190mm... with that stock back bracket.


----------



## Justified

Here, 180mm is what is listed...

http://www.coolermaster.com/case/lan-box/haf-xb/

My 190mm ish psu is tight, but works fine.


----------



## VAMET

Dear Justified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> hmm... I just physically measured these in inches and Google converted to cm and mm... ? I also have a Seasonic 1250w psu in there, it
> s tight, but it fits nicely.
> 
> Green #1 is 0.5" or 1.27cm or 12.7mm
> and
> Red #2 is 6.5" or 16.51cm or 165.1mm
> 
> ~Justified


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> Well I have the XB, non evo. CoolerMaster lists that the case can take a 180mm PSU... The Seasonic PSU I have is about 190mm... with that stock back bracket.


Is it a problem for you, please don't, but may you put ruler/measure and take photo from cellphone and attach here? It would be great for red and green, but green is easier without taking off side panel. It would be great to see photo of your Seasonic PSU 190mm in HAF XB, but please put that a ruler, if it is not a problem for you.

Best regards.

Sincerely


----------



## akirablaid

What is the difference between the HAF XB and HAF XB EVO? I've been all over, there's no videos or articles on this subject and even Cooler Master's website is monumentally unclear.


----------



## welshy46

I know things shrink in the cold







I have the latest EVO version. Measurement's were just taken on an empty case. The PSU is fixed to the inside of the PSU bracket, so unless you are planning a Corsair AX1200w PSU. You won't have a problem fitting it. If you want to mount a PSU flush with the rear of the case, then you will need to make a bracket. This was discussed a few pages back if you would liketo know how to.


----------



## Justified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear Justified
> 
> Is it a problem for you, please don't, but may you put ruler/measure and take photo from cellphone and attach here? It would be great for red and green, but green is easier without taking off side panel. It would be great to see photo of your Seasonic PSU 190mm in HAF XB, but please put that a ruler, if it is not a problem for you.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Sincerely


Here ya go...



Image is a bit distorted but.. 7.5" or 190.5mm psu there and the edge of the PSU bed is 6.5" or 165.1mm



The 190.5mm PSU I have is DEFINATELY tight... just have to cable manage well... Hope this helped...


----------



## Justified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> I know things shrink in the cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the latest EVO version. Measurement's were just taken on an empty case. The PSU is fixed to the inside of the PSU bracket, so unless you are planning a Corsair AX1200w PSU. You won't have a problem fitting it. If you want to mount a PSU flush with the rear of the case, then you will need to make a bracket. This was discussed a few pages back if you would liketo know how to.


LOL... may this is the dif with the EVO to the nonevo... ??


----------



## VAMET

Dear welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I know things shrink in the cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the latest EVO version. Measurement's were just taken on an empty case. The PSU is fixed to the inside of the PSU bracket, so unless you are planning a Corsair AX1200w PSU. You won't have a problem fitting it. If you want to mount a PSU flush with the rear of the case, then you will need to make a bracket. This was discussed a few pages back if you would liketo know how to.


So 175mm, what is the upper scale, inches? So if I will remove bracket and put PSU line up with the edge of the case, I will have 145mm for PSU to put on that increased shelf? So when I put my 140mm long PSU, I will have 5mm space on that increased shelf, am I correct?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go...
> 
> 
> 
> Image is a bit distorted but.. 7.5" or 190.5mm psu there and the edge of the PSU bed is 6.5" or 165.1mm
> 
> 
> 
> The 190.5mm PSU I have is DEFINATELY tight... just have to cable manage well... Hope this helped...


LOL!  So EVO and nonEVO has got different PSU bed? Thank you Justified.

Sincerely


----------



## Justified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear welshy46
> 
> So 175mm, what is the upper scale, inches? So if I will remove bracket and put PSU line up with the edge of the case, I will have 145mm for PSU to put on that increased shelf? So when I put my 140mm long PSU, I will have 5mm space on that increased shelf, am I correct?
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So EVO and nonEVO has got different PSU bed? Thank you Justified.
> 
> Hmm, welshy46 are you sure you measure it from the edge/start of the PSU bed? Try to shot different angle photo from the look of the side panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Sincerely


Do you have the EVO VAMET? I'm giving measurements of the plain XB...?


----------



## Justified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akirablaid*
> 
> What is the difference between the HAF XB and HAF XB EVO? I've been all over, there's no videos or articles on this subject and even Cooler Master's website is monumentally unclear.


LMAO I have no idea...


----------



## VAMET

Dear Friends

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> Do you have the EVO VAMET? I'm giving measurements of the plain XB...?


@welshy46

Hmm, are you sure you measure it from the edge/start of the PSU bed?

Maybe try to shot another photo with different angle - from the look of the side panel with the ruler 

@Justified

Please take a photo of only the bracket to see the width with ruler.

I have ordered HAF XB EVO.

Best regards.

Sincerely


----------



## airisom2

Well, after months and months of case research (on and off), I went with the Haf XB Evo. I was eyeing this case last year, but other cases had my attention, and after going back and forth on what I wanted, I just settled back down with this one. The looks don't appeal to me, but hey, function over form, and it's cheap.

I'm going to replace the front fans with 2x Silverstone FHP141 fans, and I'm going to mount 2 bgears b-blaster 120mm fans above the pci slots. All of the fans are going to the NZXT Mix 2 fan controller that I also ordered, so it should be pretty fun getting everything together. Then, once the funds allow, I'll get a pair of graphics cards, which will most likely be B-Stock EVGA 780 Classys (still in the air), so the 2 fans above the pci slots won't be wasted on my little 5770


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> Here, 180mm is what is listed...
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.com/case/lan-box/haf-xb/
> 
> My 190mm ish psu is tight, but works fine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> I know things shrink in the cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the latest EVO version. Measurement's were just taken on an empty case. The PSU is fixed to the inside of the PSU bracket, so unless you are planning a Corsair AX1200w PSU. You won't have a problem fitting it. If you want to mount a PSU flush with the rear of the case, then you will need to make a bracket. This was discussed a few pages back if you would liketo know how to.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear welshy46
> 
> So 175mm, what is the upper scale, inches? So if I will remove bracket and put PSU line up with the edge of the case, I will have 145mm for PSU to put on that increased shelf? So when I put my 140mm long PSU, I will have 5mm space on that increased shelf, am I correct?
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So EVO and nonEVO has got different PSU bed? Thank you Justified.
> 
> Hmm, welshy46 are you sure you measure it from the edge/start of the PSU bed?
> Maybe try to shot another with different angle photo from the look of the side panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Sincerely


Here's a pic of my AX1200i in the bottom of the case. Corsair lists it as 200mm deep. Add another 20mm for the modular cable fittings and as you can see it's a tight fit but doable.


----------



## VAMET

Dear Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of my AX1200i in the bottom of the case. It's a tight fit but doable.


As far as we have noticed here EVO and nonEVO version has got different measurements, which case do you have? With the PSU bracket 12,7mm or 30mm width?

Best regards.

Sincerely


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guidon2006*
> 
> My first build ever! Pretty proud! Runs like a champ! http://pcpartpicker.com/user/guidon2006/saved/3Gt4
> 
> The only problem I'm having with this case is the top 200mm fan, I've tried 2, the Bitfenix Spectre Pro fit 2/4 of the mounting holes, but was not thin enough to clear the CPU cooler, have a 20mm thin green fan on the way...hopefully that'll squeeze in there!
> 
> I have a feeling you all are gonna suggest things about cable management lol, WORKING on it, first build so I'm still working on finding a place for everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/b/MxL


Ha! Your post gave me quite a chuckle, those pics are exactly what my xb looked like (cable management wise) when I firstgot everything put in there!

This may help
1. Mount mobo to tray outside of case
2. Install psu and hdd/odd and everything else going downstairs and wire it all up.
3. Place mobo tray in case, don't screw it in and get a good idea of the closest spots where the cables should come up for the different parts.
4. Mobo tray out, plugin and route cables.
5. Hold back any cables coming up through the front space between the drive bays and place mobo tray in.
6. Plug em all in, feed the extra down under and zip tie in place so there is no extra cable up top.

This is basically what I did when I tore mine down to do cable managment, hope it helps.


----------



## Justified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear Friends
> 
> @welshy46
> 
> Hmm, are you sure you measure it from the edge/start of the PSU bed?
> Maybe try to shot another photo with different angle - from the look of the side panel with the ruler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Justified
> 
> Please take a photo of only the bracket to see the width with ruler.
> I have ordered HAF XB EVO.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Sincerely


From the back of the case body to the back of the bracket body is 1" by my measuring tape. The bracket is a 1" extension.


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear Philly_boy
> 
> As far as we have noticed here EVO and nonEVO version has got different measurements, which case do you have? With the PSU bracket 12,7mm or 30mm width?
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Sincerely


My bracket adds an inch (25.4mm) to the back of the case.
EDIT-I have the older (non-EVO) version.


----------



## Justified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> My bracket adds an inch (25.4mm) to the back of the case.
> EDIT-I have the older (non-Evo) version.


Same here...

The official specs on my PSU by Seasonic X-Series 1250 is L190mm x W150mm x H86mm. So yeah, nothing I have shrinks in the cold... I just force large things into tight spots...









@VAMET Feel free to go ahead and put in your 180mm psu... it'll fit.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> Cheers for the add snapshot sir, Here's a couple of pics of the build that you but the brakes on half way through with your Freeman's box. I was dutifully doing the needful with my Republic of Gamers build and
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> buying everything in red and black when I saw your build, so far. Ordered a whole load of new bits for the final build of my XB. To look at the new parts list, you would think I was being sponsored by EK waterblocks for the build, but it's more like I should have bought shares in the company before I bought all the blocks, fittings and tubes form their CSQ range. An Aquabox Professional Black 5"1/4 single bay Water Reservoir will replace the XSPC dual bay twin loop res and the FrozenQ res will be used only as a feature, not as part of the cooling loop. Mayhem's pastel orange will be used for the coolant, and Mayhem's pastel green in the Amber FrozenQ reactor res. The Phobya 4x 30w fan controller is out, and the Lamptron 2 6x 45w fan controller will be used in instead. I'm a bit wary of fan controllers after melting a Scythe kaser fan controller. My fault, I overloaded it. So the more durable Lamptron 2 will be used to control the fans and pumps. Have a look at the build log for more info and pics, sorry camera phone only. I think I must have thrown my digi camera away when I was moving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> Nice one Guidon, and welcome. Congrats on your first build. So when are you water cooling it lol. Only kidding, with that big air cooler I wouldn't worry about airflow up top. down below, a couple of 80mm fans exhausting should keep things cool downstairs. As for cable management, that looks more like an explosion in PC world lol. There's plenty of routing options to choose from to hide everything.
> 
> a spot of modding of my own today. From this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the current build


Welshy , I love the mods you're doin brotha. Keep it up!!!

I plan on doing something similar to what you did with the io slots/guard/backpanel/mobo tray. Great to see what it looks like first.

I'm in a constant battle right now with filling up a cart on TapPlastics before Mozilla crashes on my laptop or my 290x gives me Blackscreen on my build and i lose my cart for the 892387483240th time.


----------



## VAMET

Dear Justified
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> hmm... I just physically measured these in inches and Google converted to cm and mm... ? I also have a Seasonic 1250w psu in there, it
> s tight, but it fits nicely.
> 
> Green #1 is 0.5" or 1.27cm or 12.7mm
> and
> Red #2 is 6.5" or 16.51cm or 165.1mm
> 
> ~Justified


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> From the back of the case body to the back of the bracket body is 1" by my measuring tape. The bracket is a 1" extension.


You said earlier that green labeled 1 is 0,5" not 1" 

Sincerely


----------



## wthenshaw

Scraped off that crap H100 thermal paste today and applied the MX-4 I bought.

Here is my temps from all day gaming BF4, Rust etc.

Ambient around 22C.

Still need to update my bios so I can disable Cool 'n' Quiet.


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Scraped off that crap H100 thermal paste today and applied the MX-4 I bought.
> 
> Here is my temps from all day gaming BF4, Rust etc.
> 
> Ambient around 22C.
> 
> Still need to update my bios so I can disable Cool 'n' Quiet.


Nice, i've used MX- 4 with similarly good effect on my old H110, The right paste in the right hands and at the right amount can make all the difference.







Currently using Gelid's GC- extreme with impressive results. Got a tube of Arctic cooling's ceramique coming to try next. going to delid my 4770k and use that.

Kpoeticg, ny build was nearly finished till I saw yours and took a different direction completely with that Philly's and Tlsnapshot's Freman's box. check out the build log, I think I've took out about as much metal as is possible noe







just waiting for parts before I pull this build apart. booked thusday,friday and all next week off work. So should get it all done soon


----------



## kpoeticg

Your build makes me wanna step up my game too









I'm constantly changing my plans because of builds i see. Especially creative HAF XB builds. I love seeing all the builds in this thread. I try to check out everybody's build logs that mod or even WC an XB. Which log are you talking about?

http://www.casemodcontest.com/f7/demon-speeding-haf-xb-teki-design-648/

http://www.tweak.dk/forum/board1-hardware-tilbehoer/board9-casemodding/159173-projekt-kilde-haf-xb/

^^Those are a cpl good ones i'm following on other forums right now


----------



## welshy46

It's gonna end up as some twisted mods race







lol, I've got my chassis sorted now. Any more mods will be cosmetic only. My build log I'll take a look at them tomorrow. Midnight near enough here. have fun


----------



## kpoeticg

Damn bro, didn't realize you finally set one up. You should link it in your sig!!!

OCN is already a twisted mod race









I look at it like that with all the good mods i see, not in a competitive way though. I love for people to put together creative builds, it makes me do better.


----------



## spaniardunited

Question to all of the original XB owners.

As you are aware, there were many reported issues with the original hotswap PCB. This was attributed (by CM) to incorrectly inserting the molex cable into the plug on the board. Out of fear of frying a hard drive, I opted to remove the PCB and just directly wire my two hard drives in the hotswap bays.

My question is this: did any of you use the original PCB without issue so far? I would very much like to reattach it during my upcoming clean and WC loop install, but not at the risk of frying a drive.


----------



## kpoeticg

I never used mine cuz i modded the hotswap bays into 5.25. You can grab a different hotswap pcb if you're nervous about it. A few other companies sell em too

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18360/cpa-630/Lian_Li_BP2SATA_Dual_Bay_to_2_x_HDD_SATA_Hotswap_Backplane_BP2SATA.html


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> Question to all of the original XB owners.
> 
> As you are aware, there were many reported issues with the original hotswap PCB. This was attributed (by CM) to incorrectly inserting the molex cable into the plug on the board. Out of fear of frying a hard drive, I opted to remove the PCB and just directly wire my two hard drives in the hotswap bays.
> 
> My question is this: did any of you use the original PCB without issue so far? I would very much like to reattach it during my upcoming clean and WC loop install, but not at the risk of frying a drive.


I've had zero issues with mine and I have one of the 1st release HAF XB cases. I knew there was too much paranoia floating about them, so I just kind of ignored most of the issues as I knew that the issue was just the molex getting plugged in wrong.


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> I've had zero issues with mine and I have one of the 1st release HAF XB cases. I knew there was too much paranoia floating about them, so I just kind of ignored most of the issues as I knew that the issue was just the molex getting plugged in wrong.


same here


----------



## Majentrix

The SATA ports on the PCB are made of really soft plastic, I actually ripped one out when plugging in a SATA cable.


----------



## artourky

When you are using radiators with this case, What would be the "recommended" length for a video card ?


----------



## kpoeticg

Welcome to OCN!!

It depends on the radiator. There's about 13 1/8 inches from the pci slots to the front rad mount, so you need to figure it out like that.


----------



## mtv2004

Hi Ya guy! i am first time builder. bought the case only (like it the first time see it so buy it right away). this is my build:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Amazon)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($34.99 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Asus Maximus VI Hero ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($197.27 @ TigerDirect)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($79.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 770 2GB Video Card ($349.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Cooler Master HAF XB EVO ATX Desktop Case ($79.99 @ Microcenter)
*Power Supply:* EVGA SuperNOVA 750W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($99.99 @ Microcenter)
*Total:* $1072.21
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-02-17 01:57 EST-0500)_

i got few question before i purchase them:

1. evga psu, when i check online there is a fan on top of psu should i flip it over so it face down for the fan. Is it ok? or i have to choose different one.

2.Is tiger direct good place to buy? is there a better MOBO that bit cheaper?

3. AND I cant decide to get win7 or win8? if i choose win 7 will all the game later working fine? (win7 pro vs ulti) (win8 vs pro)

4. Gpu: evga vs gigabyte gtx 770 2gb. Can any1 tell be any different which is better? (not sure about unlock/overclock) Might do it in future.


----------



## kpoeticg

Welcome to OCN and soon the Club!!

1. Yes, flip it over. Most PSU's have the fan on top. You flip it over in the XB so it intakes and exhausts out of the chassis

2. That's a very general question that you could get 20 different right answers to. Really depends on taste and your needs. I use Newegg mostly for main components but i don't know of any reason not to use TigerDirect. Alot of people prefer Amazon. There's a ton of other places too. Most cooling/modding places carry alot of ROG boards too.

3. Dunno, i use Win7 Personally. Home/Pro/Ultimate shouldn't have any effect on gaming. More Networking and things like that.

4. Pretty sure they both make a few versions of most cards. If they're both reference pcb cards, then the cooler's the only real difference if you don't mind overclocking yourself or flashing the bios. If they're custom pcb's, then the specs should tell you. Or search the specific cards for reviews, not just the manufacturer but the actual model


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

OMG hahaha... the XB getting Alot of love







posts like crazy... i woke up and im reading true like 68 posts:thumb:


----------



## mtv2004

Thank for quick reply

ASUS Z87-A vs Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD4H MOBO

i read from few forum that newegg service gone down recently? are they have price match to other online store or physical store. i live near microcenter like 15mile. will micro center match price so i can buy most of everything at their place


----------



## kpoeticg

Being able to RMA in person 15 minutes down the road is a huge plus for microcenter, along with pricematching.

I really don't know enough about either of those mobo's to help you choose, sorry.

I don't know if Newegg's service has gone down or just too many people trying to mod their hardware and sending it back within the 30-day return window when they destroy it. But i've gotten some expensive defective items from them lately personally


----------



## mtv2004

i hear gigabyte mobo is good so i ram it down so it can stay around 1000. with os. any suggestion on it plz. Will microcenter pricematch any item? from any online retailer?

recommend any good anti static wristband thing


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtv2004*
> 
> Thank for quick reply
> 
> ASUS Z87-A vs Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD4H MOBO
> 
> i read from few forum that newegg service gone down recently? are they have price match to other online store or physical store. i live near microcenter like 15mile. will micro center match price so i can buy most of everything at their place


Microcenter will usually have deals going on for cpu mobo combos. Its usually something like if u buy the latest i5 or i7 "k" modle chip you will get ~50$ off on the mobo. You should check and see if your local one runs the same deal, either save some money or use the savings to get a better mobo, more ram etc...


----------



## Justified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear Justified
> 
> You said earlier that green labeled 1 is 0,5" not 1"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely


Oops, so I did. The bracket is 1". Like I also said before, the XB (Non Evo) is stated as being able to fit a 180mm max PSU into it. I am ASSUMING that their 180 max length is to the end of the PSU bed. I go over the bed edge by an inch... Like myself and others have said, you can go larger than 180mm with the stock bracket, it'll be tight, but with good cable management it is no issue for me at all.

Good luck on your build


----------



## vaporizer

welcome new XB owners.

I have a thermaltake 1200 toughpower at just under 200mm installed in my XB. it is installed with the PSU extension bracket that comes with the case. it was tight when I had my x-dock installed, but it fit. I just had to work at the cable management a little. it was not a hassle in the least, just made me get creative.


----------



## VAMET

Dear Friends

Does anyone of you have a fan Cooler Master Mega Flow 200mm or other 200mm fan mounted on top of HAF XB EVO or nonEVO?

Is it true that only a fan Cooler Master Mega Flow 200mm as the only fit into that case and others are not compatible?

I would be grateful for images.

Sincerely


----------



## Justified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear Friends
> 
> Does anyone of you have a fan Cooler Master Mega Flow 200mm or other 200mm fan mounted on top of HAF XB EVO or nonEVO?
> Is it true that only a fan Cooler Master Mega Flow 200mm as the only fit into that case and others are not compatible?
> I would be grateful for images.
> 
> Sincerely


Google it lol... Don't waste your money on a 200mm fan. Cleaning up all your wires will boost your airflow dramatically. Plus, having a fan on the top of the case means a wire will be attached to the body and lid at all times, making it a pain in the butt to access any components from the top.


----------



## Justified

Here ya go Vamet


----------



## VAMET

Dear Justified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> Here ya go Vamet


Thank you very much 

Sincerely


----------



## KevvinG

Alright so I've just spent that last ~3 weeks reading through this ENTIRE thread and I think I've FINALLY got all the planning done for my new build...just have to check that there's room for it on my desk (probably should've done that first








)


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KevvinG*
> 
> Alright so I've just spent that last ~3 weeks reading through this ENTIRE thread and I think I've FINALLY got all the planning done for my new build...just have to check that there's room for it on my desk (probably should've done that first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


MAKE THE ROOM! YOU'RE ALREADY COMMITTED!


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KevvinG*
> 
> Alright so I've just spent that last ~3 weeks reading through this ENTIRE thread and I think I've FINALLY got all the planning done for my new build...just have to check that there's room for it on my desk (probably should've done that first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Buy new desk to fit


----------



## SortOfGrim

move to a bigger house!


----------



## KevvinG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> MAKE THE ROOM! YOU'RE ALREADY COMMITTED!


Hmm, no too simple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Buy new desk to fit


No, still not quite enough
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> move to a bigger house!


PERFECT The only way I'll be able to hang with the crazy mods I've seen here is to top them all by moving house just for the HAF XB to prove my love


----------



## KevvinG

All joking aside I do have good news, I measured the amount of room on my desk against the dimensions I got off Tom's Hardware and it should fit! I'll have to mess around with my monitor setup but that's a sacrifice I'm willing to make for this case


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KevvinG*
> 
> All joking aside I do have good news, I measured the amount of room on my desk against the dimensions I got off Tom's Hardware and it should fit! I'll have to mess around with my monitor setup but that's a sacrifice I'm willing to make for this case


welcome to the club future XB owner


----------



## Xozat

So I have a problem that maybe somebody could help me out with.

So I built my build back in July and it's been working great ever since, I've never used the 2 USB 3.0 ports at the front until today and I found out that they don't recognize any device. I've tried switching where the ports are plugged into the motherboard with no luck.


----------



## Heruur

so I guess cooler master only gives you one 3.5-2.5 ssd dock; so I had to sandwich my ssds together ; oh and please add me to club


----------



## Justified

So glad to have this much involvement with this case, gotta be one of the more active ones. With my light setup finished, I am looking for my next project within the XB.

For whatever reason, it's a bit difficult to find panel replacements. I want to find a clear top. Buying one is the easiest way I guess, again, if I can find one... what I'm thinking is doing the panel myself so I can maybe wrap the paneling with carbonfiber mmack tack stuff.

Does anyone have a build log with pictures here so I can view? I guess there is always youtube...

On a sife note... I am strongly considering deliding my 4770k... thoughts on how? I believe the vice with block of wood and hammer looks the easiest.

-Justified

p.s. please by all means, make some realistic suggestions on other cool and or innovative XB mods.


----------



## Heruur

Justified, Coolermaster sells the clear top, I think for around 15 dollars.


----------



## Xozat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> Does anyone have a build log with pictures here so I can view? I guess there is always youtube...
> -Justified


If you mean just a normal build log, Here's mine from back in July.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xozat*
> 
> The computer after picking it up from the post office.
> 
> Unboxing all the pretties.
> 
> Dismantling the case to add Push/Pull and the parts.
> 
> Power Supply, SSD, DvD Drive and Hard-Drives hooked up and in!
> 
> Motherboard in and powered up.
> 
> Fans, Radiator, CPU and Ram all connected, Excuse the cable mess, It's controlled in the end.
> 
> Big ass Graphics Card that's the same size as my forearm.
> 
> Glamour shot of the insides.
> 
> Final Setup!
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 
> HAF XB
> Intel I7-3770K
> Corsair Vengeance 16GB
> Radeon 7970 3GB
> ASRock Z77 Extreme4
> Samsung 128GB SSD
> 2TB Hard-Drive
> Blu-Ray DvD Drive
> Corsair H100i
> Corsair 750M Power Supply
> 
> Coolermaster QuickFire TK
> Razer Naga
> Razer Carcharias


Only difference is a Razer Naga Epic and Razer Kraken Pro. Plus a giant poster of a Sloth.


----------



## Justified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> Justified, Coolermaster sells the clear top, I think for around 15 dollars.


Can you post a link maybe? I browsed before and swore I seen them for like 80 bux :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xozat*
> 
> If you mean just a normal build log, Here's mine from back in July.
> Only difference is a Razer Naga Epic and Razer Kraken Pro. Plus a giant poster of a Sloth.


Nice build man. I was hoping for a log on replacing the mesh on the top panel with a piece of plexi glass...

Thanx guys!


----------



## Justified

Well I found the site store for the panel... what sucks is I have to pay two times the cost of the item for shipping... lol. Hmm...be about $35usd to my door. Grand scheme of things I giess its worth it compared to other panel prices I've seen.


----------



## SortOfGrim

the only one I found was this (link), it doesn't list price though unless you login.

The Dutch price for the window top panel is €9,95 so probably the us price will be around 14 dollars


----------



## Justified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> the only one I found was this (link), it doesn't list price though unless you login.
> 
> The Dutch price for the window top panel is €9,95 so probably the us price will be around 14 dollars


Yeah that link is to the one I found. Listed at $11.99usd plus $22.99 shipping lol

Thanks for the links, may try and find something else in the cmstore I wouod want to combine the shipping cost...

Making my own is still a thought...


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> Yeah that link is to the one I found. Listed at $11.99usd plus $22.99 shipping lol
> 
> Thanks for the links, may try and find something else in the cmstore I wouod want to combine the shipping cost...
> 
> Making my own is still a thought...


I got lucky and Sascha sent me his plexi from his pre bought one when he made his own, but I think the made ones look way better without the hump


----------



## Justified

I can see me being able to remove the rivets and popping out the screening then rerivet some plexi in there... as far as like cutting out the hump, I'm not exactly confident in making nice clean straight cuts... the main reason I would do this myself is to have clean open surface to be able to apply this carbon fiber stuff I got.


----------



## Justified

Thought I'd show you guys what I'm dealing with...


----------



## GaMbi2004

When I first got my CM window top, I immediately continued to cut off the hump of my old mesh top and put in a piece of plexi








The costume one just looks SO much better, and yea, the carbon stickers will be easier to apply to a flat top








Also, the CM one is of some vary poor plexi that scratches if you look at it for too long.

@wthenshaw
I cant seam to get some good FPS comparisons between 780 and 780OCed My best bet is 5-10FPS.. I will get some better testing done once I get the water block on it









Yey







I brought a rouder back to life ^ ^ The Asus RT-N66U Just needed a 19v AC adaptor.. but since Asus chose to use such an odd voltage, and the connector is ridiculously small, I had to solder in a more standard sized connector







now it is up and running again,
and my NAS seams to like it a lot better than my old one.

I also got started on my DIY Backplate 2.0







a bit longer and a few changes to the graphics.
For some reason, I cant get my printer to print the images in the size I want







and some of the ink is running low.


----------



## VAMET

Dear Friends

Maybe some of you used such Expansion Slot Fan Controller - XIGMATEK Mono Cool? It's for 3x3PIN fans with total 10W. Do you know, how much W use default HAF XB EVO 120mm fans?

Do you know any other Expansion Slot Fan Controllers by other manufacturers? I like the idea of expansion slot for fan controller and I need to connect 4 fans.

Best regards.

Sincerely


----------



## KevvinG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> Thought I'd show you guys what I'm dealing with...


I feel you man! I'm from Brampton (I'll update my profile when I get home) and I thank God every day that we invested in a snowblower before this winter


----------



## SortOfGrim

the evo uses XtraFlow fans, the only ones I could find were the red&blue LED versions (are there any other?), the blue fan specs are max power consumption @ 4.08W, while the red fan specs are 5.4W (8.4W MAX)









Lian Li PT-FN03 PCI 3 Fan Rheobus Speed Controller (PT-FN03)
Sunbeam 20W Rheosmart PCI Slot Smart Fan Controller - (PL-RS-PCI)
SilverStone FP33
http://www.ebay.com/bhp/pci-fan-controller


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KevvinG*
> 
> I feel you man! I'm from Brampton (I'll update my profile when I get home) and I thank God every day that we invested in a snowblower before this winter


Amen to that, I inherited a Husqvarna from the folks when they downsized houses and didn't need the beast anymore. I shudder to think of trying to shovel our 300ft driveway









Husqvarna 27" 12527HV Snow Thrower Electric Start

This bad boy powers through anything. And I mean anything, I live in Minnesota, the drifts from the plows from the storm yesterday where 3ft of compacted hell.


----------



## Justified

Geulph here, and yeah, the plow walls are death...


----------



## winterwarrior

the old snow blower we had before we moved and my parents moved and gave us this one was OK. but i swear I would shear 2-3 pins just trying to knock down the plow walls....

Edit: btw Justified, you ever come to Minnesota? I'm sure it would be way cheaper for me to order the panels and you could pick em up from me if your already coming through the area. A long shot I know but I know how it goes when you want to order something and the shipping cost just makes it unreasonable.


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xozat*
> 
> So I have a problem that maybe somebody could help me out with.
> 
> So I built my build back in July and it's been working great ever since, I've never used the 2 USB 3.0 ports at the front until today and I found out that they don't recognize any device. I've tried switching where the ports are plugged into the motherboard with no luck.


Hi xozat as far as I can tell your motherboard Asrock extreme4 only has one USB 3.0 header on it . Just to the left of the 24 pin ATX socket. I could be wrong or you have a different mobo to the one in your sig.


----------



## Justified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> btw Justified, you ever come to Minnesota? I'm sure it would be way cheaper for me to order the panels and you could pick em up from me if your already coming through the area. A long shot I know but I know how it goes when you want to order something and the shipping cost just makes it unreasonable.


That's quite nice of you but I can't see me traveling near Minnesota anytime soon. I think I'll have to bite the bullet and pay the $35usd total to get it. Thanx for the offer though. I will probably look around the web a bit more and maybe find an aftermarket panel...


----------



## kpoeticg

If you're planning mods, might as well get extra parts while you're already paying for shipping.

They sell almost every part of the XB on the CMstore under the replacement parts section


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> Hi xozat as far as I can tell your motherboard Asrock extreme4 only has one USB 3.0 header on it . Just to the left of the 24 pin ATX socket. I could be wrong or you have a different mobo to the one in your sig.


I can confirm this, I have an Asrock z77 extreme4 and it only has 1 usb 3 header on the board.


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> I can confirm this, I have an Asrock z77 extreme4 and it only has 1 usb 3 header on the board.


in which case, xozat. Do you mean the USB 3.0 ports on the back of the mobo, if so. Check in your BIOS to see if all the USB ports are initialised . i'll defer to winterwarrior on whether all USB's are on straight out of the box. Asus ROG mobo's, the VI hero and VI formula aren't, but can't comment on the Asrock

Had my first go at vinyl wrap tonight, kind of pleased with the result, but might need to redo it. Only done the front bezel and my new Lamptron fan controller. The LED's are blue on it so needed covering up or blanking out anyway. Not used the controller yet, but just looking at the wiring and caps on it. It looks a top quality unit.


----------



## akirablaid

OMG this is killing me what is the XB evo? I'm about to buy a HAF XB and the Evo is much cheaper right now, like $40 cheaper. And as far as I can tell, it has "better" fans? And a different config of drives?
On http://www.coolermaster.com/case/lan-box-haf-series/haf-xb-evo/ there's a comparison.


Both come with only the front fans right? That page implies the Evo doesn't have X-Dock but you gotta assume it does, just look at it.

This is killing me cause I'd have bought the HAF XB already if the Evo wasn't cheaper atm and was easier to understand. I get that there's a different fan and drive config, but, like... barely. I mean, does that drive config mean the Evo has less space internally? Are the XtraFlo fans better? I mean it looks like the Evo is the deluxe version? But it's cheaper lately? My impression is the only point is if you want removable drive bays, but it just ain't clear.

If anyone can tell me it's OC's HAF-XB Club: What the heck?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akirablaid*
> 
> OMG this is killing me what is the XB evo? I'm about to buy a HAF XB and the Evo is much cheaper right now, like $40 cheaper. And as far as I can tell, it has "better" fans? And a different config of drives?
> On http://www.coolermaster.com/case/lan-box-haf-series/haf-xb-evo/ there's a comparison.
> 
> 
> Both come with only the front fans right? That page implies the Evo doesn't have X-Dock but you gotta assume it does, just look at it.
> 
> This is killing me cause I'd have bought the HAF XB already if the Evo wasn't cheaper atm and was easier to understand. I get that there's a different fan and drive config, but, like... barely. I mean, does that drive config mean the Evo has less space internally? Are the XtraFlo fans better? I mean it looks like the Evo is the deluxe version? But it's cheaper lately? My impression is the only point is if you want removable drive bays, but it just ain't clear.
> 
> If anyone can tell me it's OC's HAF-XB Club: What the heck?


They dropped the 2.5 inch x4 rack and it a 3.5 x2 rack in its place, and the same x dock in the front. The front fans are pwm as standard, no mods needed on the front panel to fit 140mm, that's about it


----------



## akirablaid

So you'd say it's better if you want to mound more 3.5s? And that's the only thing? Cause I won't have more than 2 SSDs and the EVO's significantly cheaper right now. Sounds like a win-win-win.


----------



## TLSheff

Ok so I bought a REV 1.0 HAF XB and did my build, this inspired my friend to do a build of his own. He bought just over the weekend a XB EVO and brought all the parts to put it together.

The differences are as follows.

The EVO runs basic JETFLO 120s, not like the 120s you see on newegg, but similar and they do move more air, the regular just runs regular fans.

Both have the ability to upgrade to 140s, but the EVO has the tabs removed so its easier, the XB has to have some tabs removed to make room. Not hard, just extra work involved.

The EVO HAS the Xdock, better design, its SATA powered not molex like before, and the ports are side by side rather than on top of each other like on a motherboard. Makes it easier to run cables on the EVO.

The cages are a bit of a lie. Unless he got screwed he only got 1 cage, it fits 2 standard harddives or 1 standard and 1 notebook drive with the included adapter plate. The pics advertise 3 cages but they only give you 1 and adapters to make use of it. The original XB like mine, has a 4 2.4 notebook drive cage and I like it better as it gives more room and holds more drives.

Other than this, they are exactly the same, just little differences to please the masses. Frankly I like the original one better but its for my own reasons.


----------



## Justified

So... with enough youtube time and forum searching... I have decided to delid my 4770k. I need to gather some thermal pastes... do we have solid suggestions? Thus far I am seeing that "Liquid Pro" is the best for the actual chip to ihs. Then arctic silver for ihs to cooling block. Qustion is, what Liquid Pro is it that I need and which Arctoc Silver os the best?

-Justified


----------



## KevvinG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> That's quite nice of you but I can't see me traveling near Minnesota anytime soon. I think I'll have to bite the bullet and pay the $35usd total to get it. Thanx for the offer though. I will probably look around the web a bit more and maybe find an aftermarket panel...


If you haven't ordered it yet, I'll be needing a windowed top too, we could order together if you like and split the bill. That way we (hopefully) both save on shipping a little


----------



## Justified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KevvinG*
> 
> If you haven't ordered it yet, I'll be needing a windowed top too, we could order together if you like and split the bill. That way we (hopefully) both save on shipping a little


Hey, I assume you live near me?? If we do this, it saves us about $12 each...


----------



## KevvinG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> Hey, I assume you live near me?? If we do this, it saves us about $12 each...


I'm in Brampton, if you're in Guelph that's about an hours drive, might not actually end up being that much savings when you factor in the drive but it's something to consider


----------



## Lareson

Decided with this tax return to finally purchase a second 670 since I've been meaning to do so for the past few months. Since they're becoming really rare new without being over $450, I bought a refurbished MSI reference on eBay for $239 with free shipping.

New fans! Since one of my older Cooler Master LED fans went out, been using one of the stock ones temporarily. Also since one of my Corsair fans went out last week, decided just to order a new set. Got 2 - CM JetFlo and 2 - Rosewill fans, both are red LEDs.


Top card is the "new" one. The smaller PCB is certainly a bit awkward, since the heatsink sticks off the card so much. Seems kind of unnecessary to me. Not planning on putting these underwater anytime soon. Don't have the budget to do so.


This would be the jungle of wires and tubes in the lower half of my case. Had a heck of a time getting the other 2 PCI-e cables plugged in. Had to unscrew the PSU bracket and unplug a few cables.


Got the cards installed, fit well together. Also still have plenty of room between my rad fans and the cards. Still not a fan of the power connectors in the middle of the GPU. Just looks weird.


Got everything all connected powered on. The Rosewill fan LEDs are very bright and I'm impressed with them compared to the JetFlo. They don't push as much air as the JetFlo fans, but they're pretty quiet. Believe I have both sets throttled down though, but CPU temps are still pretty cool, ranging from 30-33C on full load.



Performance has drastically increased compared to just a single 670. Can check the link below for the before and after to see how much of a difference a second card made on 3DMark Fire Strike test. Of course both of the tests are invalid because I was using beta drives both now and back when I last ran the test, but I'm impressed on the increase.
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/956920/fs/1739497


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> So... with enough youtube time and forum searching... I have decided to delid my 4770k. I need to gather some thermal pastes... do we have solid suggestions? Thus far I am seeing that "Liquid Pro" is the best for the actual chip to ihs. Then arctic silver for ihs to cooling block. Qustion is, what Liquid Pro is it that I need and which Arctoc Silver os the best?
> 
> -Justified


I have used Arctic Silver with good results, but from what i've read (and what i'm going to be buying as soon as my arctic silver runs out) Shin Etsu is one of the better ones out there.



now this chart here shows relative performance of different kinds, and actually shows the Shin Etsu (X23-7783D) that I have heard is so good to be fairly far down the list. I have also heard though that between most of the "good" thermal compounds there is a very small amount of actual temperature difference, so any of the top ones should do you just find.

Also if there is anyone else who knows more about this please chime in, this is all just what I have read and heard, the only ones that I have any real experience with are Arctic Silver and MX-4, the MX-4 did seem to preform a little better, but it's hard to really be sure that's the case because the MX-4 was used on a completely different set of hardware then what the Arctic Silver is being used on now.


----------



## Justified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KevvinG*
> 
> I'm in Brampton, if you're in Guelph that's about an hours drive, might not actually end up being that much savings when you factor in the drive but it's something to consider


Brampton eh? Hmm... My brother in law's parents live there so I do go there randomly. Not often enough to be able to really plan on being there any time specifically. Stay in touch and maybe we can figure something out. Wether you are coming to Guelph or I to Brampton.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> I have used Arctic Silver with good results, but from what i've read (and what i'm going to be buying as soon as my arctic silver runs out) Shin Etsu is one of the better ones out there.
> 
> 
> 
> now this chart here shows relative performance of different kinds, and actually shows the Shin Etsu (X23-7783D) that I have heard is so good to be fairly far down the list. I have also heard though that between most of the "good" thermal compounds there is a very small amount of actual temperature difference, so any of the top ones should do you just find.
> 
> Also if there is anyone else who knows more about this please chime in, this is all just what I have read and heard, the only ones that I have any real experience with are Arctic Silver and MX-4, the MX-4 did seem to preform a little better, but it's hard to really be sure that's the case because the MX-4 was used on a completely different set of hardware then what the Arctic Silver is being used on now.


Nice find on the chart! Maybe I should look into the top ine there, the Indego Extreme? Upon educating myself via google, Liquid Pro is just the single item so I think the material for the chip to ihs is solved.

More advice and or findings welcome. Perhaps I should ring the door bell on one of the delid threads...


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KevvinG*
> 
> I feel you man! I'm from Brampton (I'll update my profile when I get home) and I thank God every day that we invested in a snowblower before this winter


Toronto condo living ftw.


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justified*
> 
> Brampton eh? Hmm... My brother in law's parents live there so I do go there randomly. Not often enough to be able to really plan on being there any time specifically. Stay in touch and maybe we can figure something out. Wether you are coming to Guelph or I to Brampton.
> Nice find on the chart! Maybe I should look into the top ine there, the Indego Extreme? Upon educating myself via google, Liquid Pro is just the single item so I think the material for the chip to ihs is solved.
> 
> More advice and or findings welcome. Perhaps I should ring the door bell on one of the delid threads...


I am personally running the Liquid Pro on my CPU, I chose it because it yielded the best results under load on water cooling, and I am running an old AMD Phenom II 565 3.4 that is unlocked to quad core and then overclocked to 3.7Ghz. On air she ran hot, like 45* C idle hot, with a hefty cooler and Artic Silver 5. When I changed over to watercooling idle temps dropped to 30* C on Artic Silver 5, and then the change to Liquid Pro (mind you its not delidded) dropped it to an average of 28* idle. Max Load never see's over 36*.

All in all its a great product if you just HAVE to get it cooler, but for the mini heart attack I had when it Squirted out and splattered on the rag covering the motherboard, its not worth it. Being solid liquid form metal, its highly conductive and a PITA to apply, q-tips just soak it all up until you get half the tube on the processor, wasted, I used a small paint brush I could throw away afterwards and it worked ok. Took about 15 mins to get it layered properly, tho.

Its good stuff, but if I have to do it again, I will go another route. 1-2*C isn't worth the hassle. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> I am personally running the Liquid Pro on my CPU, I chose it because it yielded the best results under load on water cooling, and I am running an old AMD Phenom II 565 3.4 that is unlocked to quad core and then overclocked to 3.7Ghz. On air she ran hot, like 45* C idle hot, with a hefty cooler and Artic Silver 5. When I changed over to watercooling idle temps dropped to 30* C on Artic Silver 5, and then the change to Liquid Pro (mind you its not delidded) dropped it to an average of 28* idle. Max Load never see's over 36*.
> 
> All in all its a great product if you just HAVE to get it cooler, but for the mini heart attack I had when it Squirted out and splattered on the rag covering the motherboard, its not worth it. Being solid liquid form metal, its highly conductive and a PITA to apply, q-tips just soak it all up until you get half the tube on the processor, wasted, I used a small paint brush I could throw away afterwards and it worked ok. Took about 15 mins to get it layered properly, tho.
> 
> Its good stuff, but if I have to do it again, I will go another route. 1-2*C isn't worth the hassle. Just my 2 cents.


For that extra 1-2C it doesn't seem worth money or risk of damages when applying, I'm recently using Arctic Cooling MX-4 which has knocked off about 3-5C off the crap that came with my h100.

Also your CPU, I overclocked my 965 x4 to 4GHz on my H80 for about a year but that thing was knocking it's head around 55C when gaming, and I hope to start over clocking my FX8320 soon, just need to update my bios first.


----------



## Heruur

only reason why I havent used liquid pro yet on my i7-3770; one you apply it, thats it lol


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> only reason why I havent used liquid pro yet on my i7-3770; one you apply it, thats it lol


Did you get the 3770 or the 3770K ?


----------



## Heruur

non k, its running at 4.2ghz, turbo disabled


----------



## wthenshaw

What made you stick with the non k when it's only marginally cheaper?


----------



## Heruur

I needed the extra features that the 3770k doesnt support.


----------



## wthenshaw

Which are?

I'm an AMD guy so have no idea, I though the only difference was the K was multiplier unlocked


----------



## KevvinG

Sure thing Justified just let me know! It's something to keep in mind, plus i'm in no rush to order


----------



## AngelSora

Hi everyone, I have been interested in building my own PC for the longest time and this will be my first time. I already purchased the XB EVO case and now looking at the hardware needed. Since I am very new to all of this, I'm trying to do some research on what would be best for what I need.

I am currently using a Dell Studio XPS 435MT:
Intel Core i7-920 processor (8MB L3 Cache, 2.66GHz)
6GB DDR3 SDRAM 1067mhz
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260

I use my computer for video editing with Sony Vegas and play some casual games. These are the requirements for both.

Sony Vegas
2 GHz Processor (Multicore or Multiprocessor CPU Recommended for HD or Stereoscopic 3D)
4GB RAM (8GB Recommended)
OHCI-Compatible IEEE-1394DV Card (for DV and HDV capture and print-to-tape)
512MB GPU Memory
GPU-accelerated video processing and rendering require an OpenCL-supported NVIDIA, AMD/ATI, or IntelGPU with 512MB Memory or More

Game Recommended Requirements
CPU: Dual Core
RAM: 1GB
Graphics Card: GeForce 6600GT, ATI X800 or better

My budget is around $1000 for the hardware. I've noticed that i7-3770(k)/i7-4770(k) seem to be somewhat popular for video editing. As for graphics cards, I'm completely lost.

Any feedback that can bee given would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## akirablaid

Joining the ranks!

I ordered my HAF XB EVO today - psyched.









Could use some advice on the build - it's totally tentative. I have a water cooler and power supply as listed in my sig, but I'm looking ahead to thinking I'll need something new.

MB: I'm most unsure about the motherboard - obviously I'd want a Z87 chipset, to maximize the use of my i7 4770k, and get some overclock.
RAM :Not sure about my ram decision - how important is voltage? Intel says 1.5+5%, but many run higher. This is for overclock
HYDRO: I've got the Corsair 60, I'll likely get something doublewide to fit the case - suggestions?
SSD: IDK
Theme: Green?

I think this is the coolest community - the HAF XB is a sick case, and IMO the perfect case for a sick new build. I'd appreciate any feedback and I look forward to posting photos


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akirablaid*
> 
> Joining the ranks!
> 
> I ordered my HAF XB EVO today - psyched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could use some advice on the build - it's totally tentative. I have a water cooler and power supply as listed in my sig, but I'm looking ahead to thinking I'll need something new.
> 
> MB: I'm most unsure about the motherboard - obviously I'd want a Z87 chipset, to maximize the use of my i7 4770k, and get some overclock.
> RAM :Not sure about my ram decision - how important is voltage? Intel says 1.5+5%, but many run higher. This is for overclock
> HYDRO: I've got the Corsair 60, I'll likely get something doublewide to fit the case - suggestions?
> SSD: IDK
> Theme: Green?
> 
> I think this is the coolest community - the HAF XB is a sick case, and IMO the perfect case for a sick new build. I'd appreciate any feedback and I look forward to posting photos


welcome to the club future owner. list your budget for future parts so we can help better. be sure to start a build log so we can follow your build along with ya.


----------



## KevvinG

Just got some goodies for my PC! Next up is the HAF XB case. Had to grab a wireless PCIe card and a new cooler so that I can swap out the stock intel cooler I've had for two years while my rig is in pieces.


----------



## akirablaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> welcome to the club future owner. list your budget for future parts so we can help better. be sure to start a build log so we can follow your build along with ya.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> welcome to the club future owner. list your budget for future parts so we can help better. be sure to start a build log so we can follow your build along with ya.


Thanks, I started a build log here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1468408/build-log-haf-xb-4770k-deathcube


----------



## mtv2004

My part will arrive today/ will assemble asap. is there any suggestion on to "ground" myself. My home is all carpet.


----------



## SortOfGrim

radiator, piping, metal things will do. Although in the past I had some discharges it was due to some type of fabric I was wearing along with the carpet, after I got rid of the fabric I never zapped again


----------



## Majentrix

Who here has modded the front panel to accept three 120mm fans?

I'm planning on doing the operation over the weekend and I'd like advice as to what I'll need in terms of extra materials, and if there are any roadblocks or problems you had when doing it.


----------



## Heruur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtv2004*
> 
> My part will arrive today/ will assemble asap. is there any suggestion on to "ground" myself. My home is all carpet.


You can grab what they call an "ESD" strap that you place onto your wrist and attach to the case. My apartment is all carpet also, all I really do is place a piece of cardboard on the floor where Ill be working. Most important thing I guess, is occasionally touch your case every now and then to discharge any buildup you might have.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> You can grab what they call an "ESD" strap that you place onto your wrist and attach to the case. My apartment is all carpet also, all I really do is place a piece of cardboard on the floor where Ill be working. Most important thing I guess, is occasionally touch your case every now and then to discharge any buildup you might have.


All this is good advice, really as long as u touch something often, case, pipe, etc... And don't wear socks, sweatpants, you should be good. I have built several systems on carpet as my old house was all carpet and have never fried anything.

The cardboard is an interesting idea Heruur, I will have to use that one next time!









Really anything you can do to minimize static is good, I've never used an ESD strap but it's pretty much your best bet if your worried about static.


----------



## Heruur

Yeah, I keep all the newegg boxes I get, just incase I need to return something or send something off for RMA. You should see my closet lol, I have some much of that airbag package stuff its stupid


----------



## akirablaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtv2004*
> 
> My part will arrive today/ will assemble asap. is there any suggestion on to "ground" myself. My home is all carpet.


SortOfGrim's right, since anything works, but I personally like the radiator idea. I have all-carpets as well, and I ground myself to the radiator because I know it's a metalic structure that runs through the wall and is well grounded, instead of just a lamp or bit of scrap metal.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akirablaid*
> 
> SortOfGrim's right, since anything works, but I personally like the radiator idea. I have all-carpets as well, and I ground myself to the radiator because I know it's a metalic structure that runs through the wall and is well grounded, instead of just a lamp or bit of scrap metal.


good point, the more "grounded" your ground source the better


----------



## KevvinG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> Who here has modded the front panel to accept three 120mm fans?
> 
> I'm planning on doing the operation over the weekend and I'd like advice as to what I'll need in terms of extra materials, and if there are any roadblocks or problems you had when doing it.


His name escapes me at the moment but I know one user over here built a HAF XB which he dubbed the "TriClops" which had a triple 120mm (360) rad in the front. I'm sure you could search the thread for "TriClops" or something like that and get in touch with him!


----------



## mtv2004

thank you for all answer. ANd i do quite few research , someone say clip esd strap to the cage (unpainted part, i dont see any unpainted part on the case). On psu ( whixh show at the thing that cover the fan of psu. is any of it true


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KevvinG*
> 
> His name escapes me at the moment but I know one user over here built a HAF XB which he dubbed the "TriClops" which had a triple 120mm (360) rad in the front. I'm sure you could search the thread for "TriClops" or something like that and get in touch with him!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1435986/build-log-triclops-haf-xb-rive-be-liquid/0_50

Your talking about this guy








kpoeticg

Check out the build log, tons of good stuff, I believe the three fans on the front was one of the early mods so it should be near the start of the log


----------



## Philly_boy

I thought I'd post a few more pics of the cold air induction box I made last week for my XB. A little cold air was eeking out the sides so I had to take it off and insulate the sides with a little armaflex. On a cold nightt (outside ambients below freezing) this box allows me to boot up with a 4.6ghz OC at about 3-4C with water temps hovering at 2-3C. Fully loaded with IBT the temps never exceeded 43C on any core. I sound deadened the inside of the box so even with five additional 130+ cfm fans it is still relatively quiet, maybe 35-38dbA at two feet. Because the cold air is immediately exhausted back outside, my room stays a comfy 19C.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtv2004*
> 
> thank you for all answer. ANd i do quite few research , someone say clip esd strap to the cage (unpainted part, i dont see any unpainted part on the case). On psu ( whixh show at the thing that cover the fan of psu. is any of it true


I have this anti-static wrist strap, just hook it to the radiator and no more worries


----------



## mtv2004

new to this but where is this radiator? r u mean the one con cpu cooler


----------



## SortOfGrim

the heating system in your house. Or if you live in a sunny environment, the ac will do too, imo


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1435986/build-log-triclops-haf-xb-rive-be-liquid/0_50
> 
> Your talking about this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kpoeticg
> 
> Check out the build log, tons of good stuff, I believe the three fans on the front was one of the early mods so it should be near the start of the log


DON'T READ IT, IT'S A TRAP. Take one look at his build and the next thing you know, your pc is in bits and Neweggs share price has gone up another few points lol . He's got one hell of a build going on there, the 360mm rad is simplish enough to do as long you don't mind cutting up your case a little bit. Depending on your gpu's length and rad choice. You can fit a 360mm x 30mm rad and pull fans inside the case, with a 270mm gpu and the push fans where the original 120mm front fans are. whatever you decide, good luck and have fun with it. post pics of your results. i'm off to void the warrenties on my new bits.

A bit of warranty voiding from yesterday.

Bye bye to the stock RAM air coolers. Hello EK water block RAM cooler set.


----------



## Chemx

I'm just thinking now how I'm going to do a flat windowed top panel (and sides) with that panel sliding so far back before it can be picked up. Of course i can trim the clips but I would rather not to (I probably will trim them in the end because that's the easiest way)

I guess the best solution would be that CM starts making flat top panels, or reduces the sliding distance.


----------



## Heruur

Anyone having an issue were their dvd/cd drive isnt flush with the case? Anyway to fix this?


----------



## Chemx

Hm...now when you mention it... my drive is flush with on one side but it isn't on the other and I can't fix it just with pushing the drive more in/out.

Luckily it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chemx*
> 
> I'm just thinking now how I'm going to do a flat windowed top panel (and sides) with that panel sliding so far back before it can be picked up. Of course i can trim the clips but I would rather not to (I probably will trim them in the end because that's the easiest way)
> 
> I guess the best solution would be that CM starts making flat top panels, or reduces the sliding distance.


Well im considering redoing my side panels, to avoid this clearance issue. Ive seen in someones build log that they left the 'hump' and trimmed out only the mesh so the acrylic can sit more flush to the panel (probably using 1/16th inch thick acrylic)

The top panel is less of an issue and has more room for the panel to slide before lifting off. It still comes very close though. What you can do is position the panel where it will lift off on the case, and mark the underside where it meets the rear crossmember. That way you know where to put the edge of the acrylic without having clearance issues


----------



## Chemx

I don't want to trim the hump, I want to get rid of it, completely!









My basic idea is to to cut out the "hump", then cut out the acrylic window a bit bigger than the opening in the panel, mill away a cm or two in width of the edge of the acrylic enough so the acrylic comes flush with metal and then either glue it, screw or rivet it on the panel.

Same goes for the side panels.

Clearance in the back is a real problem in this case, especially on side panels, the top one has a few mm of clearance but the sides doesn't.

Pic



I'll find a way.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> Anyone having an issue were their dvd/cd drive isnt flush with the case? Anyway to fix this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chemx*
> 
> Hm...now when you mention it... my drive is flush with on one side but it isn't on the other and I can't fix it just with pushing the drive more in/out.
> 
> Luckily it doesn't bother me.


It's because of the tool less design which only grips the drive from one side


----------



## Heruur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> It's because of the tool less design which only grips the drive from one side


Why wasnt this though of during the development of the case, it looks horrible, Ill just have to manually install the drive if possible.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> Why wasnt this though of during the development of the case, it looks horrible, Ill just have to manually install the drive if possible.


Bit of foam, rubber, hell, a wedge of paper, in the opposite side before locking will fix it.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chemx*
> 
> I don't want to trim the hump, I want to get rid of it, completely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My basic idea is to to cut out the "hump", then cut out the acrylic window a bit bigger than the opening in the panel, mill away a cm or two in width of the edge of the acrylic enough so the acrylic comes flush with metal and then either glue it, screw or rivet it on the panel.
> 
> Same goes for the side panels.
> 
> Clearance in the back is a real problem in this case, especially on side panels, the top one has a few mm of clearance but the sides doesn't.
> 
> Pic
> 
> 
> 
> I'll find a way.


Yeah the hump on the top panel has to go for sure, and definately mill the acrylic edge like you said. (What im going to do next time around)

But as for the side panels, don't cut out the raised part of the panel, just the honeycomb. So the acrylic will be flush on the inside face of the panel. That way there will be nothing getting in the way.

EDIT: I drew a picture too!


----------



## mtv2004

Hi am back just finish build my first pc. took me 8hrs. 2hrs is on frk cooler. still wait for my gpu.and need some re-wire to make it nice and neat. It ake me this long cuz i try to figure out other plugin place with pin is for. half of it i dont even use yet.

finish os but is there any best setting on bios. gigabyte z87 ud4h. dont know much about it so i leaving it as it is. what do i do with stock cooler it took me an hour to figure out my sata cable for dvd drive is loose ( silly me)

At least i accomlish something i though i cant


----------



## Chemx

@Jugurnot That would (will) work.


----------



## akirablaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtv2004*
> 
> Hi am back just finish build my first pc. took me 8hrs. 2hrs is on frk cooler. still wait for my gpu.and need some re-wire to make it nice and neat. It ake me this long cuz i try to figure out other plugin place with pin is for. half of it i dont even use yet.
> 
> finish os but is there any best setting on bios. gigabyte z87 ud4h. dont know much about it so i leaving it as it is. what do i do with stock cooler it took me an hour to figure out my sata cable for dvd drive is loose ( silly me)
> 
> At least i accomlish something i though i cant


Congrats on your first build, sounds like it's not even complete! A good PC isn't ever complete, there should be room for improvement


----------



## LEFTYMAN

Hello:

Will I be able to attach this 200mm fan to the upper mesh of the case?. I don´t know if screw hole positions are standard in 200mm fans.



https://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/121-fz-200mm-led-case-fan

these are the only 200mm fans available where I live


----------



## wthenshaw

I doubt those will fit, you could make your own holes easily enough.

I would however recommend you not to use a 200mm fan unless you run a multi gpu setup on air cooling. You the fan does next to nothing, 1-2C increase or decrease in temps.


----------



## LEFTYMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I doubt those will fit, you could make your own holes easily enough.
> 
> I would however recommend you not to use a 200mm fan unless you run a multi gpu setup on air cooling. You the fan does next to nothing, 1-2C increase or decrease in temps.


I am actually waiting for the case to arrive,

I am running two custom cooling 280X in crossfire, and the motherboard setup leaves little space between them. Maybe I should wait to see if the 200mm fan is needed, and If it is, order a bitfenix spectre pro 200mm by mail (those have proven to be compatible).


----------



## akirablaid

Thoughts on UV lights in the HAF XB?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LEFTYMAN*
> 
> I am actually waiting for the case to arrive,
> 
> I am running two custom cooling 280X in crossfire, and the motherboard setup leaves little space between them. Maybe I should wait to see if the 200mm fan is needed, and If it is, order a bitfenix spectre pro 200mm by mail (those have proven to be compatible).


If your temps are acceptable then drop the 200mm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akirablaid*
> 
> Thoughts on UV lights in the HAF XB?


Its been done by a few members, maybe they will repost pictures


----------



## nozneb

hi I bought a case fan for the top cover it's a coolermaster 200mm blue but I am just wondering why only two holes is aligned to the cover?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nozneb*
> 
> hi I bought a case fan for the top cover it's a coolermaster 200mm blue but I am just wondering why only two holes is aligned to the cover?


Is it a Megaflow 200mm? I've got a red Megaflow, and it fits perfectly.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akirablaid*
> 
> Thoughts on UV lights in the HAF XB?


Here's a few pics of mine






I think uv is a good alternative if you want your rig to look colorful without having bright led's illuminating your entire room in the dark.
I have a dual 12" cathode set up. I removed the handle from the case by drilling out the 4 rivets, stuck the cathodes into the top edge, and put the handles back on with machine screws. They fit PERFECTLY.

EDIT: Ill take some updated pictures tonight when it is dark. But I apologize in advance for poopy phone pics


----------



## akirablaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Here's a few pics of mine
> I think uv is a good alternative if you want your rig to look colorful without having bright led's illuminating your entire room in the dark.
> I have a dual 12" cathode set up. I removed the handle from the case by drilling out the 4 rivets, stuck the cathodes into the top edge, and put the handles back on with machine screws. They fit PERFECTLY.
> 
> EDIT: Ill take some updated pictures tonight when it is dark. But I apologize in advance for poopy phone pics


Really good looking... I thought it would compliment a green or blue theme as well. I'm big on aesthetics, although performance is always #1








Thanks for the photos, and nice job fitting those cathodes above the handles - out of the way, and really good-looking.
I'd like to see those other photos!


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> Anyone having an issue were their dvd/cd drive isnt flush with the case? Anyway to fix this?


i dont have that problem ..only problem i have is i used 3m tape to stick my card reader ontop m y DVD drive lol.. and its moves back every time i stick in a thumb drive.. 3M tape ftw lol XD


----------



## Jugurnot

@akirablaid

Thanks man. Appreciate it













One of these days i'll have to borrow a high quality camera from a relative.


----------



## akirablaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> @akirablaid
> 
> One of these days i'll have to borrow a high quality camera from a relative.


That's so crazy how the RAM highlights from the UV. A++


----------



## akirablaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> @akirablaid
> 
> Thanks man. Appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of these days i'll have to borrow a high quality camera from a relative.


Actually, this is something I wanna emulate.
What did you use for UV CCs? What size/model? And other lights? I really like like the idea of fitting them surreptitiously up under the handles.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akirablaid*
> 
> That's so crazy how the RAM highlights from the UV. A++


I didn't realize that until recently lol. Can't see it in the picture but the writing 'Vengenace' in yellow slightly glows too. UV was a bit of an after thought while I was putting this together, but whenever I put in a custom loop I want UV orange tubing or liquid.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akirablaid*
> 
> Actually, this is something I wanna emulate.
> What did you use for UV CCs? What size/model? And other lights? I really like like the idea of fitting them surreptitiously up under the handles.


Got the 12" dual cathode kit and UV sleeving from Dazmode.com. The 24 pin is an heat-shrink-less extension from darkside.

https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/uv_dual_cold_cathode_kit_12_30cm_rev_3/

No other lights in there at the moment. I do want to try a small amount of white led's just to get a bit more illumination in the case, and also keep them hidden as possible. Not sure if it would interfere with uv either.


----------



## Heruur

Any idea where I can find a slim 200mm fan for the top panel on my HAF XB? I have a hyper 212+ installed


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> Any idea where I can find a slim 200mm fan for the top panel on my HAF XB? I have a hyper 212+ installed


For the trouble I would recommend you to forego the 200mm fan..


----------



## akirablaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> Any idea where I can find a slim 200mm fan for the top panel on my HAF XB? I have a hyper 212+ installed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> For the trouble I would recommend you to forego the 200mm fan..


IMHO the design of this case just begs it... I know that having the mesh top provides such a perfect escape for hot air, but why not maximize it? Unless you've got zero room, I say the $20 is worth it.
I'm just going to wait until I've got my GPU mounted, to measure and buy something.

If you need something ultra-thin there are definitely some options out there.
http://www.frozencpu.com/search.html?mv_profile=keyword_search&searchspec=200mm+x+20mm+Ultra+Thin+Fan+&go.x=0&go.y=0
http://www.amazon.com/BitFenix-BFF-LPRO-20025W-RP-Spectre-200mm-White/dp/B007OWPN4K
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=36_327_1133
A whole lot of 200mm fans are only 20mm high. What's your clearance looking like right now?


----------



## Heruur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akirablaid*
> 
> IMHO the design of this case just begs it... I know that having the mesh top provides such a perfect escape for hot air, but why not maximize it? Unless you've got zero room, I say the $20 is worth it.
> I'm just going to wait until I've got my GPU mounted, to measure and buy something.
> 
> If you need something ultra-thin there are definitely some options out there.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/search.html?mv_profile=keyword_search&searchspec=200mm+x+20mm+Ultra+Thin+Fan+&go.x=0&go.y=0
> http://www.amazon.com/BitFenix-BFF-LPRO-20025W-RP-Spectre-200mm-White/dp/B007OWPN4K
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=36_327_1133
> A whole lot of 200mm fans are only 20mm high. What's your clearance looking like right now?


Im not sure, am I supposed to measure from the top of the copper pipe of the cooler to the mesh? Im pretty sure a slim type fan will fit in there because the top panel is rised where the 200mm is supposed to go. I just need to know before I go out and buy one and doesnt fit. If clearance is an issue, I might just dump the hyper 212+, its a pain to have to remove it when Im doing a TIM replacement and may just get a closed loop water cooler.


----------



## Heruur

I think Id need a 20mm 200, most of them are 25mm


----------



## akirablaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> Any idea where I can find a slim 200mm fan for the top panel on my HAF XB? I have a hyper 212+ installed


Ya basically just use a ruler and see how much room is between the top of the GPU and the mesh. I'd say you need at least 22mm for a 20mm fan to get in safely. If you've got 30mm you'll easily fit a 20mm or 25mm thickness fan.


----------



## TLSheff

I think it will fit, but it will be REALLY close. You'd definitely want to do some real measuring.

Coolermaster claims you can fit a 180mm tall cooler with no problems, but picture appears to measure, top of mobo to the flat spot on the frame. Assuming tho, they mean to the top of the hump, there will be just mm's distance in the end.

The N212+ has a total height of 158.5mm so that will leave a mere 21.5mm until you hit the mesh. Factor in the rubber bumpers and the possibilty that measurements weren't taken from the top of the mobo socket with a CPU installed, it might NOT fit with a 20mm fan. I would say definitely not fitting a 25mm fan.

So do some measuring, and make sure before you order something that may not be able to work at all.

PS: using a top fan will disrupt the whole front to back flow this case was really designed for, unless you are generating a tremendous amount of heat, you will actually see little to no gain, some even saw an increase in temps. If you plan to go water-cooled, I would skip the fan and put the extra $$$ to use in the upgrade. Just my thoughts on it.


----------



## nozneb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Is it a Megaflow 200mm? I've got a red Megaflow, and it fits perfectly.


yep it's a mega flow with blue led can I see an actual pictures plus? Thanks


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nozneb*
> 
> yep it's a mega flow with blue led can I see an actual pictures plus? Thanks


I just snapped a quick picture with my phone for ya. As you can see, there are two mounting hole options, and one of the fits perfectly.


----------



## joskke

i think there is no point making any lights if u got all side panels and top panel metal, so u cant see thru.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

^ Nice job with those panels, I kinda want to do that now


----------



## joskke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> ^ Nice job with those panels, I kinda want to do that now


realy easy to do that, need drill, and order acrylic plates cut to size.
but sometimes i think these handles on sides was good, but i prefer to loose handles for better look


----------



## airisom2

Well, if anyone looked at my previous post on here, I had to make some changes to my build. I got everything in, but I couldn't get the Silverstone FHP141 fans to fit correctly. Well, I _could_ get them to fit with zipties, but the rattling and vibrations got on my nerves. Then, I went on and ordered FrozenCPU's fan adapter kit to give it 140mm fan mounts, but the kit isn't compatible with 38mm thick fans. I did get it screwed in with the kit, though (I could only use 2 screws per fan to mount it). While it worked, the fans were pushing on my sata cables (e-atx motherboard) since the adapters offset the fans away from the mounts about an extra cm. The vibration was still there even with o-rings on the screws, so I just said screw it and returned the fans. I hate dealing with bad bearings. Thankfully, the FHP141 fans on my Phanteks cooler work fine (I think it cools equally to, or better than, an h110 with the FHP141 fans). I wanted to match the cfms with my cpu cooler by getting the same fans, but I guess that won't happen this time.

Instead, I'm getting some Yate Loon 140mm fans (140cfm ones) to replace the front fans. Hopefully, the Mix 2 will quiet them down enough.

So, as it stands now, this is my setup for this case:

HAF XB Evo (received)
2x 140mm Yate Loon front intake (waiting)
2x 120mm Bgears fans mounted above pci slots (received)
2x 80mm hdd fans (waiting)
NZXT Mix 2 Fan controller (I'll install it whenever all the fans come in)

I played around with the Mix 2 for a couple minutes, and it's a neat little controller. I just wish I could turn off the LEDs, bottoming out the slider turned the fans off, and the voltage went lower. Oh well. For $30, I'd be hard pressed to find something better that matches the looks of the case.

Anyways, cable management in this case is a pain. The USB 3.0 internal header cable always gets in my way when I'm trying to put the motherboard tray down, tucking away cables takes a while, and it's hard to get the sata cables lined up neatly, though that's probably because I have an e-atx board in this case. I'm kind of worried about the sata power cables on the hdd cage. They're smashed against my power supply right now, so we'll see if something shorts in the future. I'll pick up the Silverstone CP06-E4 sata power adapter later on to tidy things up. I'm not looking forward to routing fan cables to the controller later this week either...ugh.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Well, if anyone looked at my previous post on here, I had to make some changes to my build. I got everything in, but I couldn't get the Silverstone FHP141 fans to fit correctly. Well, I _could_ get them to fit with zipties, but the rattling and vibrations got on my nerves. Then, I went on and ordered FrozenCPU's fan adapter kit to give it 140mm fan mounts, but the kit isn't compatible with 38mm thick fans. I did get it screwed in with the kit, though (I could only use 2 screws per fan to mount it). While it worked, the fans were pushing on my sata cables (e-atx motherboard) since the adapters offset the fans away from the mounts about an extra cm. The vibration was still there even with o-rings on the screws, so I just said screw it and returned the fans. I hate dealing with bad bearings. Thankfully, the FHP141 fans on my Phanteks cooler work fine (I think it cools equally to, or better than, an h110 with the FHP141 fans). I wanted to match the cfms with my cpu cooler by getting the same fans, but I guess that won't happen this time.
> 
> Instead, I'm getting some Yate Loon 140mm fans (140cfm ones) to replace the front fans. Hopefully, the Mix 2 will quiet them down enough.
> 
> So, as it stands now, this is my setup for this case:
> 
> HAF XB Evo (received)
> 2x 140mm Yate Loon front intake (waiting)
> 2x 120mm Bgears fans mounted above pci slots (received)
> 2x 80mm hdd fans (waiting)
> NZXT Mix 2 Fan controller (I'll install it whenever all the fans come in)
> 
> I played around with the Mix 2 for a couple minutes, and it's a neat little controller. I just wish I could turn off the LEDs, bottoming out the slider turned the fans off, and the voltage went lower. Oh well. For $30, I'd be hard pressed to find something better that matches the looks of the case.
> 
> Anyways, cable management in this case is a pain. The USB 3.0 internal header cable always gets in my way when I'm trying to put the motherboard tray down, tucking away cables takes a while, and it's hard to get the sata cables lined up neatly, though that's probably because I have an e-atx board in this case. I'm kind of worried about the sata power cables on the hdd cage. They're smashed against my power supply right now, so we'll see if something shorts in the future. I'll pick up the Silverstone CP06-E4 sata power adapter later on to tidy things up. I'm not looking forward to routing fan cables to the controller later this week either...ugh.


I agree with you on the topic of cable management. That's the only big thing I don't like about this case (other than the HDD cages fixed by the Evo): It can be quite difficult to work with at times. My HDD cables are also pretty cramped right up next to my power supply, and I don't think it's too much of a problem. And about the Mix 2, you should be able to turn off the LED's by holding down that little button for five seconds, I think it is. To turn them back on, just hold down the button again.


----------



## kpoeticg

Waiting to see what a certain Brit has to say about these cable management complaints


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I agree with you on the topic of cable management. That's the only big thing I don't like about this case (other than the HDD cages fixed by the Evo): It can be quite difficult to work with at times. My HDD cables are also pretty cramped right up next to my power supply, and I don't think it's too much of a problem. And about the Mix 2, you should be able to turn off the LED's by holding down that little button for five seconds, I think it is. To turn them back on, just hold down the button again.


I really don't see how people struggle with cable management in this case. I came from a Cm Elite 430, now that is a pain.

Took me two hours to get my cables to what I think is perfection.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Waiting to see what a certain Brit has to say about these cable management complaints


It would seem I'm a little predictable.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I agree with you on the topic of cable management. That's the only big thing I don't like about this case (other than the HDD cages fixed by the Evo): It can be quite difficult to work with at times. My HDD cables are also pretty cramped right up next to my power supply, and I don't think it's too much of a problem. And about the *Mix 2, you should be able to turn off the LED's by holding down that little button for five seconds*, I think it is. To turn them back on, just hold down the button again.


Dude, thx 4 this! I didn't know that








+rep

--

If you already have trouble with cable management in this case, NEVER try the Lian Li PC-Q07!


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I really don't see how people struggle with cable management in this case. I came from a Cm Elite 430, now that is a pain.
> 
> Took me two hours to get my cables to what I think is perfection.


I have to agree. I think this case is a breeze. I fussed a little over the lack of space between the X-Dock and the back of my Supernova 750G but I've dealt with much worse. I just enjoy the fact that everything is hidden down below so all you see is the nice new sleeved cables that power the Mobo. On my old CM 690 (Series 1) you could see most of all the cables ran until I did alot of mods to hide them better, that was a pain, this thing was a breeze.

What I did was unbolt the power supply extension so I could slide the power supply out, plugged up the cables, ran them accordingly then pulled them taught over to the side and slid the PS back up into its spot. The way I figure it, the side door even after I cut a window out will still cover all the hidden cables, so nobody will be the wiser.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I really don't see how people struggle with cable management in this case. I came from a Cm Elite 430, now that is a pain.
> 
> Took me two hours to get my cables to what I think is perfection.


Cable management is easy in the sense that you can just stuff the cables in the bottom of the case, but it's just annoying to have to place the motherboard and PCI-E cables and whatnot in just the right place _before_ dropping in the motherboard tray. The cables do eventually train themselves, but I remember it being quite annoying the first time around.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Dude, thx 4 this! I didn't know that


Sure thing.


----------



## wthenshaw

There's a perfect space between the 5.25 and the 3.5 which the 24 pin and the gpu power can come through,

Didn't take me that much fiddling to get this result.


----------



## kpoeticg

Agreed, that's how my rig is plugged right now. Even with the two 5.25 cages i have it still fits. Just gotta lift the mobo tray a little to get everything lined up in the crevice then it all fits perfect









No pics since my rigs back at my apt right now


----------



## Jugurnot

Cable management is great on this case. Its seems that no matter what board you have, everything will plug in no problem. Lots of options for routing cables and the side rails where the mobo tray thumb screws go is perfect for running cables along. And all the ugly stuff has lots of room underneath.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, we all love the cable stuffing area under the mobo


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah, we all love the cable stuffing area under the mobo


I'm a cable stuffer too. with the sleeved extension, it looks like a rats nest on the bottom of my XB. it's the main reason I didn't mod my side panels with a full window. I gotta hide that mess somewhere. maybe one day I will sleeve my cables to the right length, MAYBE.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah that's been part of my thought process in turning my XB into almost a scratch build. I'm gonna have (most likely) a red translucent lit up acrylic panel on the bottom half of one side with my 2xSSD's and 4TB HDD mounted on it along with the PCB half of my Aquaero. Not 100% how i'm gonna handle the other side yet. I'll be doing full clear windows on both sides though. Too many possibilities right now. Won't know for sure til i have all my new acrylic sheets to play with









Once i get my 290x back from RMA next week i'm gonna be draining my loop and setting the whole thing up on just a mobo tray for the time being. Then it's time to drill out all the rivets and start trying to form this build into something i can be proud of


----------



## TLSheff

This is what most people see, only through mesh until I get the top window mod done, you can see the sleeved 24 Power and 3 PCI-E sets running from the middle between the 2 bays, satas are slid carefully under the mobo tray atop the 5.25 bay, and all the others just come up from the sides.

Its clean enough for my OCD nature... except when the cables get all wonky-doo'd and don't sit right. I need a couple of those cable holders so they sit in the right formation.


----------



## kpoeticg

Lutro's new "Codename Stealth" cable combs look incredible. Definitely gonna be using the clear ones all over my build once i get all my cables sleeved


----------



## welshy46

You think you guys are having cable management issues. When i first got it, my cable management skills weren't that good. so everything just got stuffed under the tray. Since mine is going through a slight make over, to hide the cables. I'm going to need to route them all to where they need to go. Then fit a false floor in the case to hide them all. If I get time, I'm at least going to shorten the 24 pin.

Finished my roof window.


----------



## kpoeticg

My original plan was to install a faux PSU backplate/Power Hub somewhere near the mobo. The more i researched it, the less practical it seemed tho.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> You think you guys are having cable management issues. When i first got it, my cable management skills weren't that good. so everything just got stuffed under the tray. Since mine is going through a slight make over, to hide the cables. I'm going to need to route them all to where they need to go. Then fit a false floor in the case to hide them all. If I get time, I'm at least going to shorten the 24 pin.
> 
> Finished my roof window.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice








Is it yellow? or is the protective film still on there?
Nice job on the "carbon" stickers! it lines up perfectly top panel -> frame.. good job!


----------



## welshy46

I was seriously considering leaving the PSU outside of the case to save on space and make hiding away all the cables that whole load easier. might still happen, cable routing is going to a complete female canine to hide away. 4 see through acrylic sides isn't going to make it any simpler either.


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it yellow? or is the protective film still on there?
> Nice job on the "carbon" stickers! it lines up perfectly top panel -> frame.. good job!


cheers, it's orange. the pic is from my phone so doesn't do it justice. there's a couple more in my build log. going to have to borrow a decent camera from someone to get some decent shots. you know how long it took me to line up the carbon, none lol. it was a complete fluke. i only noticed when i looked at he pic.







how's your delivery coming along, have you got your tubes yet.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> cheers, it's orange. the pic is from my phone so doesn't do it justice. there's a couple more in my build log. going to have to borrow a decent camera from someone to get some decent shots. you know how long it took me to line up the carbon, none lol. it was a complete fluke. i only noticed when i looked at he pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how's your delivery coming along, have you got your tubes yet.


Aah yes







I got the package a few hours ago








Here is my first test bend.

I will need to do something about my insert.. the wire / cord / cable didnt work so well








But the bend itself came out quite good! 3 min work there







so feeling confident I can do this project once I get an insert fixed..
More pics in my log..

*Edit
I think I will tear down my entire loop now.. clean everything.. mount my new GPU cooler etc, and start bending acrylic in the morning


----------



## welshy46

i should have gone with the acrylic tubing, see how the normal stuff turns out first. I can see that cable becoming blackened pretty quick and marking the inside of your tubes.Most decent hardware stores should stock the silicone tube for bending. you could try packing the tubes with sand, that's how they used to do it with copper pipes. don't use sugar though, unless you want everything caramelising







have fun with it.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> i should have gone with the acrylic tubing, see how the normal stuff turns out first. I can see that cable becoming blackened pretty quick and marking the inside of your tubes.Most decent hardware stores should stock the silicone tube for bending. you could try packing the tubes with sand, that's how they used to do it with copper pipes. don't use sugar though, unless you want everything caramelising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have fun with it.











I DO have a silicon insert, but is a tiny bit too big :S I will try to sand it down a bit..
The black stuff you can see in the tube, is the outer layer of the cable. If I pull it out the other end, the pipe will be clean.. It hasn't stained the inside in any way, just the material left in there that shows.
I just left it in there to show my current problem.

I was thinking of freezing the silicon insert to shrink it..
it is hard to push in, but my guess is it would be fairly easy to pull out again if I could just get it in there.


----------



## welshy46

I find sticking a bit of lube on it helps it slide in easily







in the vid I posted here a few pages back. the guy says the tubes aren't all exactly the same internal diameter. he recommended either putting a bit of oil on it or rubbing the silicone with sandpaper to help it along. i was thinking more of the plastic sheath on the cable becoming blackened and hardened after repeated uses and scoring the inside of the tube when you withdrew it. if you've got plenty of it. i can't see a problem using the cable for some of the tighter sections of pipe. not sure on how well silicone freezes. i'd imagine it would become brittle. how about tying some fishing line to end,put that through the tube then stretching the hose to reduce it's diameter. Then pull it through the tube.


----------



## GaMbi2004

I tried with some silicon lube, not much changed.. plus I dont like oil and other materials inside the tube if it can be prevented in any way..
I also tried put a string in one end and tried to pull it through, I couldnt pull it pass the bend, but I wont need that anyways.. as long as I can pull it inside a straight tube, I can pull it out easily enough.. so yea, that might work vary well!









Im gonna look for new inserts tomorrow (fuel lines etc..) and try sanding my silicon cord a bit.. maybe use the string to pull the cord through.. so many possibilities!








It is gonna end up good, Im sure.

Spent the last 5 hours prepping my machine... ZzZ








Cleaning of blocks/radiators/res etc, Putting in new acrylic fittings and stuff like that.


Im gonna upload many more pics to my build log in a few minutes if anyone wanna have a look see.


----------



## guidon2006

https://imageshack.com/i/n9dh64j
https://imageshack.com/i/0ye52gj

*UPDATE*

Can't find a top 200mm fan to fit this build, my CPU cooler is a little too tall. BUT I'm just gonna get the clear top for the HAF XB instead.

Also just finished re-arranging the wiring! Check out the before and after pictures!

Here's the link to my first post, if you want to see more pictures!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1329750/official-cooler-master-haf-xb-club/7220#post_21793492


----------



## Heruur

heres a few pics of my finished build, waiting for my 650 ti boosts to come in tomorrow


----------



## Heruur




----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*


lookin good


----------



## GaMbi2004

DONE! (I think)
Will have a look in the morning if I wanna redo any of them, right now they seam fairly "perfect"











Thoughts?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> DONE! (I think)
> Will have a look in the morning if I wanna redo any of them, right now they seam fairly "perfect"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


That looks bloody superb!

BUT......

The tube between the rad and cpu looks a little long on the rad end of it. Everything else looks very square but that one. Besides that, it looks awesome and i think I want to try acrylic too.

EDIT: Actually looking at the pictures more it may be that other end of the tube I mentioned, is too short, and it kinda slopes downward.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> That looks bloody superb!
> 
> BUT......
> 
> The tube between the rad and cpu looks a little long on the rad end of it. Everything else looks very square but that one. Besides that, it looks awesome and i think I want to try acrylic too.
> 
> EDIT: Actually looking at the pictures more it may be that other end of the tube I mentioned, is too short, and it kinda slopes downward.


Well, they are only loosely connected, the collar isnt glued on yet, so they arent 100% in place








But yea, I will probably bend some more tomorrow. I might as well.. no need for the last 1,5 meters anyways.


----------



## wthenshaw

Did you finish your backplate yet Gambi?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*


Nice cards!!


----------



## akirablaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> DONE! (I think)
> Will have a look in the morning if I wanna redo any of them, right now they seam fairly "perfect"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


Really attractive double-radiator system, awesome red theme... red liquid?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akirablaid*
> 
> Really attractive double-radiator system, awesome red theme... red liquid?


I think he has that covered.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Did you finish your backplate yet Gambi?


The new one? no, not yet.. I have everything for it, just need to cut out the plastic base.. will do that today I hope.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akirablaid*
> 
> Really attractive double-radiator system, awesome red theme... red liquid?


Red liquid, yes








and it is not "just" a double-radiator system ;D check my log, there is a 1080mm radiator stuffed under there as well


----------



## Jugurnot

Hey guys. So i'm having a bit of trouble deciding on my next upgrades. I'm quite certain i'll be waiting for the high-end maxwell gpu to release, but that wont be till the end of the year i'm guessing. For the meantime i'm going to pick up another gtx 660. So no water cooling needed for gpu's. However I want upgrade my 120mm AIO cooler right now, but having the ability to add a gpu or two, and another rad, is a must. Is the h220 block/pump good enough to efficiently move liquid through a cpu and upto 2 gpu's? What about the h20-x20 elite? Or should I just do custom loop and skip the semi-AIO coolers altogether?


----------



## kpoeticg

Pretty sure the pump/block in the H220 is the same as the Apogee Drive II. So it's definitely capable enough.

I definitely recommend custom loop if you have the patience and motivation for it though.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Pretty sure the pump/block in the H220 is the same as the Apogee Drive II. So it's definitely capable enough.
> 
> I definitely recommend custom loop if you have the patience and motivation for it though.


Well I do really want the Apogee Drive II, but I don't think the h220 comes with that. The h2o-x20 i think does. But then it also has a 34mm rad where the h220 has a 29mm. The h20-x20 is $250, for that kind of money a custom loop is maybe a better option, do you think?


----------



## kpoeticg

It doesn't come "with the Apogee Drive II' but i'm pretty sure the pump is a 35x on an Apogee Block. Just without the LED's and nice heatsink.

I could be off on this, but i think that's the case.


----------



## spaniardunited

Looks amazing Gambi, great work!


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> DONE! (I think)
> Will have a look in the morning if I wanna redo any of them, right now they seam fairly "perfect"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


awesome! acrylic tubes looks way better... those fittings whats theire name?


----------



## kpoeticg

Monsoon Chaingun's. He's using the Hardline Acrylic versions, but they come in both


----------



## Jugurnot

Well, pulled the trigger on the h220.

By the time I upgrade to a top end gpu, there will be many new products around, and things always change so there is no guarantee I will even need better water cooling.

So after this h220, another gtx 660, my build won't see many hardware upgrades at all for at least a year.


----------



## Tamber

I just ordered a Glacer 240L


----------



## airisom2

Well, I finally got my build together. It isn't as quiet as I like, but this case cools like a monster now. Here are some pics.

2x Yate Loon D14SH-12 (140mm). No clearance issues with the front panel.


Silverstone FHP141 fans on phanteks cooler. 2x bGears b-blaster 120mm.


You may think that the two fans is way too much for a single 5770, and you're right to an extent. I did a run of furmark with the gpu fan at 100% and the two top fans at 100%, and it dropped my load temps by, drum roll......24C. The card would usually ramp up to 74C, but this baby lines off at 50-51C now. Granted, it's way too loud for general use, but hey, It's nice to have some headroom for those 1% moments







.



Next step: Get two graphics cards. I gotta use these fans for something, haha. I'm thinking 2x 780s would be pretty good since AMD's overpriced right now, and I've always wanted to try out NV. Since GK110's drivers have matured a good bit, it seems like a good choice, especially when EVGA has B-Stock 780 ACXs for $439 each (when they get back in stock). After that is done, Idk. I may get a 4930k, but my 3820 is all I really need right now. We'll see.

For those who are wondering how I got the fans above the pci slots, I used the Akust Adjustable Magnetic Fan Bridge Mounting Kit. It won't fit 2x 140mm fans, already tried. If anyone wants to do the same, make sure you have some washers on hand because the nuts that screw in the screw are too small and will go right through the vent holes. I'm concerned about fitting the pci cables on full length graphics cards since they are located at the top, though. I'll have to do some rigging to keep the fans from chewing up the cables whenever that time comes. The pci port closest to the motherboard will be okay, but the one above it will be underneath the fan. Maybe I'll just bend the fan bracket. That should do it.

Oh, and ignore the spaghetti in my undercarriage









EDIT: And another thing about the fan bracket, you won't be able to fit graphics cards that have some overhang over the top of the pci bracket (think 780 classy, msi gaming, lightning, etc. who all have a good cm or so of pcb and/or cooler extension over the top of the pci plate. The Gigabyte wf3x also won't fit because of the raised metal to advertise the brand...

EDIT 2: I just did a quick run of furmark with all of the fans on low and the gpu fan on auto, and the temps didn't go above 64C, so that's still 10C better than it was before with my Lian-Li PC-A70F. I love this case


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamber*
> 
> I just ordered a Glacer 240L


What made you decide on the glacer over the h220? I like the glacer pump, but I like the helix fans... my decision was purely based on cosmetics lol


----------



## Tamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> What made you decide on the glacer over the h220? I like the glacer pump, but I like the helix fans... my decision was purely based on cosmetics lol


I order from Newegg and they dont carry Swiftech anymore. Also the 240L got pretty good reviews from what I seen.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamber*
> 
> I order from Newegg and they dont carry Swiftech anymore. Also the 240L got pretty good reviews from what I seen.


Only differences between the two is the pump appearance, the fans, and length of warranty. Helix are 1800 rpm and the CM ones are 2000 rpm. Swiftech gives 3 year warranty and CM gives 2 year.


----------



## Jugurnot

So overnight the h220 went on sale @ncix canada and got it for $110. I added 2 additional helix fans for it because they were on sale for $10 each. $160 shipped for the h220 in push/pull aint bad









My question now is... Are the helix fans any good? Not that I care too much as I got a good deal and can upgrade later on. But I want to know what people think about em.

Thanks in advance

P.S im excited I will be able to hit 5.0ghz on my 3570k!!!!


----------



## kpoeticg

I've heard alot of complaints about the Helix's. I mighta gone with some GT's instead. Even one set of GT's and one set of Helix's would be an improvement. Helix's are supposed to be a bit loud


----------



## wthenshaw

38mm Delta fans are where it's at, in push pull


----------



## kpoeticg

Lol yes, and you can always tell exactly "Where it's at" by just following the sound of the wind tunnel


----------



## Jugurnot

Hmmm. I still have an oppurtunity to change my order. Who makes these gt's you speak of? My second choice was to get 2 cougar vortex, but I wasnt sure if the difference in rpms would be a good idea on a rad.


----------



## kpoeticg

Cougars are good fans if you don't need high RPM's. GT's = Scythe Gentle Typhoons. Probly the most popular rad fan ever sold. GT AP-15's are the 1850RPM version (most popular)


----------



## Jugurnot

Yeah it clued in after I posted lol. I think ill just go with helix for now. Decide after using em for a bit if I want something different. If I dont like em ill get 4 cougars because I do love the orange soooo much haha.


----------



## kpoeticg

Everybody i've seen that owns Cougars always has great things to say about them. I just couldn't own fans that top out at 1200RPM. I love my GT's & eLoops









I've literally seen martin post that mixing Helix's with GT's helps with the sound of both fans by giving better harmonics.

I still recommend getting a cpl GT's instead of the extra Helix's. If it still sounds too loud for you, just replace the Helix's for more GT's.

My "Un-Professional Opinion"









Obviously your choice, but i have heard many complaints about the noisiness of Helix's


----------



## Jugurnot

Just looking at the first 10 or so reviews on the GT's people say they are loud too. Now I know they are the cats ass, but id like to get 4 of the same for the rad. Also they wont always be on full blast, only when benching. So I think the cougars are going to be what ill eventually upgrade to.

God damnit just typing this out makes me want to order them instead haha.


----------



## kpoeticg

What possible reviews are you reading that are calling GT's loud?

I don't wanna call you a liar, but did Britney Spears write these reviews? GT's are widely known as having the absolute best Static Pressure to Noise ratio available. Period

GT's come in different models. AP-11 => AP-15 & AP-00/45 are the Gray Blades

AP-29 => AP-31 are the Black Blades and sound like a 747 taking off in your living room. Completely different fans. Gray blades are consumer models. Black blades are industrial models. AP-29 = 3000RPM. AP-31 = 5400RPM

You won't find or hear about better fans than AP-15's. I actually prefer the AP00/45's. 2150RPM's. Still very quiet. NB eLoops are also great.

I strongly recommend you to check this out

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/05/07/fan-testing-round-12/


----------



## Jugurnot

I was definately looking at the 3000 rpm models lol.

The other ones are 1450 rpm ap-14. These have much better reviews.

Those are the only 2 gt's they offer.

So you think that the ap-14's are the much better choice?

EDIT: SO my final decision, and 3rd and final time making this order, im going with 4 cougar vortex's. They are 1500rpm pwm's, and look killer. They match the other cougars I have and they are slightly on sale.

I just cant get passed the appearance of the ap-14's. Im just not looking for absolute performance at the cost of not wanting to stare at my rig as much as I do now haha.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Here's a few pics of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think uv is a good alternative if you want your rig to look colorful without having bright led's illuminating your entire room in the dark.
> I have a dual 12" cathode set up. I removed the handle from the case by drilling out the 4 rivets, stuck the cathodes into the top edge, and put the handles back on with machine screws. They fit PERFECTLY.
> 
> EDIT: Ill take some updated pictures tonight when it is dark. But I apologize in advance for poopy phone pics


love the cougars


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I was definately looking at the 3000 rpm models lol.
> 
> The other ones are 1450 rpm ap-14. These have much better reviews.
> 
> Those are the only 2 gt's they offer.
> 
> So you think that the ap-14's are the much better choice?
> 
> EDIT: SO my final decision, and 3rd and final time making this order, im going with 4 cougar vortex's. They are 1500rpm pwm's, and look killer. They match the other cougars I have and they are slightly on sale.
> 
> I just cant get passed the appearance of the ap-14's. Im just not looking for absolute performance at the cost of not wanting to stare at my rig as much as I do now haha.


Yeah, you don't want the 3000 - 5400RPM models. Those are for server farms and deaf people LOLL

What shop are you looking at? AP-14's are definitely a great choice. Different people look for different things in fans. I like to have the higher RPM's available to me when i need them, that's why i prefer AP-15's & AP-00's. AP-15's are available at plenty of places though. And TankGuys has great prices on the AP-00's.

I must've been confused about the Cougars. I thought they were 1200RPM max. If the color matches your rig, i say get them. I've never owned Cougars so can't really give a personal recommendation, but most people i've seen that own them, love them.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah, you don't want the 3000 - 5400RPM models. Those are for server farms and deaf people LOLL
> 
> What shop are you looking at? AP-14's are definitely a great choice. Different people look for different things in fans. I like to have the higher RPM's available to me when i need them, that's why i prefer AP-15's & AP-00's. AP-15's are available at plenty of places though. And TankGuys has great prices on the AP-00's.
> 
> I must've been confused about the Cougars. I thought they were 1200RPM max. If the color matches your rig, i say get them. I've never owned Cougars so can't really give a personal recommendation, but most people i've seen that own them, love them.


I only buy from ncix Canada. Their main warehouses are less than 100km's away and I have always had excellent service from them. Not a bad thing to say yet. Also being in Canada I don't have a lot of options either. Dazmode's for more specific water cooling or cabling needs, and ncix for main components.

The cougar turbine's are 1200rpm max and are very quiet. The vortex's give you the extra 300rpm, and im sure are just as quiet.

If I didn't have windows on my case I would buy the ap-14's for sure. And I know what you are saying about the higher rpm models because that's why we buy fan controllers am I right? Always good to have headroom for virtually anything cooling related. My build however is on my desk, in my living room, so keeping this thing as quiet as possible is my main goal.

@ahmedmo1


----------



## kpoeticg

Fans = Cooling. I ALWAYS buy fans from cooling places.

I'd definitely check out DazMode for all cooling/modding related things before you go with NCIX.

Kinda comparable to me buying fans from Newegg instead of PerformancePC's = Would Never Happen


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Fans = Cooling. I ALWAYS buy fans from cooling places.
> 
> I'd definitely check out DazMode for all cooling/modding related things before you go with NCIX.
> 
> Kinda comparable to me buying fans from Newegg instead of PerformancePC's = Would Never Happen


Dazmode is great and all, but I have never seen anything im interested go on sale. I go to them when I cant find what im looking for at ncix.

Besides, I wanted the h220 and it was $40 off at ncix, add a few fans and I got great deal.

The US has lots of suppliers I would rather buy from to get what I need, but I cant justify the $30 minimum shipping/customs charges.

Newegg is a different breed entirely, I generally see more bad things said than good about them and probably will never buy from there.


----------



## hornedfrog86

Does anyone have pictures with the H220 installed in the is case? Thank you.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hornedfrog86*
> 
> Does anyone have pictures with the H220 installed in the is case? Thank you.


After just a little Googling, I found this. No pictures, though.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> After just a little Googling, I found this. No pictures, though.


Dat avatar.


----------



## hornedfrog86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> After just a little Googling, I found this. No pictures, though.


Thank you!


----------



## GaMbi2004

Ok, Acrylics are done!

Take a look














I also painted my Corsair Light Bar kit. Turned out good!
No one sane person can call that Pink










More info / pics in my build log (also pics of my previous 5-6 mods in this build)
Check it out Here


----------



## wthenshaw

Great work Gambi.

Planned on posting a new couple shots of my rig that I took tonight.

Don't really want to after how amazing stock it seems after looking it at yours.

Darn it, here they are anyway!


----------



## Jugurnot

@GaMbi2004

You have, IMO, THE best looking XB rig ive seen yet. Good work with it all


----------



## GaMbi2004

Ooh







Go on







you are making me blush








But thanks








I liked it before, now I just LOVE it!

With the acrylics came also a water block for my new GPU.. Havent had time to test yet, but did 30 min AC IV
With stock (ACX) cooler, I saw 70-80 degrees after a few min, dependig on if I had the top window on or not..
30 min of AC IV and it has a max of 31 degrees







(tbh, I only saw 29 and 30, lol)







WHAT a difference !! ^^ also no more anoying noise









My case radiator fans are running 900rpm and my externals runs 700rpm, all dead silent ^_^


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Dat avatar.


The guys in the "Keep or Trash" thread gave me the idea. Took a couple tries, but I think it looks pretty sweet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hornedfrog86*
> 
> Thank you!


Sure thing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Ok, Acrylics are done!
> 
> Take a look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also painted my Corsair Light Bar kit. Turned out good!
> No one sane person can call that Pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info / pics in my build log (also pics of my previous 5-6 mods in this build)
> Check it out Here


Dang, that looks sweet. The memory, especially. Now all you need are some sleeved cable extensions, and you're set. Nice work.


----------



## M0DL33T

Hello fellow builders!

I'm looking to buy the HAF XB EVO. I am reading a lot of reviews and I am noticing one of the flaws with this case is that the hotswap board seems to kill hard drives. Has this issue been resolved? I will most likely purchase this case reguardless. I will most likely get longer sata cords and go the old fassioned way and hook up my drives directly to the motherboard.
I have been viewing this thread for a while for inspiration and I even registered on overclock.net just because of this thread. I must say a lot of you have done some very nice jobs with your rigs and I can't wait to start my ordering process.


----------



## Heruur

Are there any other fan mount options for this case other then the top 200mm, and front 120s?


----------



## hornedfrog86

2 x 80 mm in the bottom.


----------



## M0DL33T

the front can be 120 or 140. but you need to do some trimming if you wanna go with the larger of the two. the top fan can also be upgraded to a 230mm


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0DL33T*
> 
> Hello fellow case builders!
> 
> I'm looking to buy the HAF XB EVO. I am reading a lot of reviews and I am noticing one of the flaws with this case is that the hotswap board seems to kill hard drives. Has this issue been resolved? I will most likely purchase this case reguardless. I will most likely get longer sata cords and go the old fassioned way and hook up my drives directly to the motherboard.
> I have been viewing this thread for a while for inspiration and I even registered on overclock.net just because of this thread. I must say a lot of you have done some very nice jobs with your rigs and I can't wait to start my ordering process.


Welcome to OCN









I have the Evo, and the hotswap bays work fine for me. I have a Vertex 4 in one, and a 3tb in the other. Instead of molex power on the regular Haf XB, you have a single Sata power connector. It's extended a couple inches from the PCB, so you can move the sata power cable around for better fitment and less stress on the pcb.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0DL33T*
> 
> the front can be 120 or 140. but you need to do some trimming if you wanna go with the larger of the two. the top fan can also be upgraded to a 230mm


Front 140mm fans fit fine on my Evo without modification. Just screw them in and snap on the front panel.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0DL33T*
> 
> Hello fellow case builders!
> 
> I'm looking to buy the HAF XB EVO. I am reading a lot of reviews and I am noticing one of the flaws with this case is that the hotswap board seems to kill hard drives. Has this issue been resolved? I will most likely purchase this case reguardless. I will most likely get longer sata cords and go the old fassioned way and hook up my drives directly to the motherboard.
> I have been viewing this thread for a while for inspiration and I even registered on overclock.net just because of this thread. I must say a lot of you have done some very nice jobs with your rigs and I can't wait to start my ordering process.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0DL33T*
> 
> the front can be 120 or 140. but you need to do some trimming if you wanna go with the larger of the two. the top fan can also be upgraded to a 230mm


This once was the case, but not anymore. XB's sold today are manufactured to fit 140's in the front without any trimming or modification and the hotswap PCB has also been updated. These features are on both the regular and EVO version.


----------



## hornedfrog86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> This once was the case, but not anymore. XB's sold today are manufactured to fit 140's in the front without any trimming or modification


Is there a way to know which revision this is?


----------



## Heruur

How do you know for sure?


----------



## Misbehaven

Just finished my System . I added the Cooler Master Glacer 240L CPU temps are much improved over the Zalman CNPS9900 Max.

http://s146.photobucket.com/user/Unforgiven826/media/Computer/system1_zps013702f8.jpg.html


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> How do you know for sure?


I bought the regular XB in November last year, and it had no tabs to trim, and the PCB has a SATA power connector.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0DL33T*
> 
> Hello fellow case builders!
> 
> I'm looking to buy the HAF XB EVO. I am reading a lot of reviews and I am noticing one of the flaws with this case is that the hotswap board seems to kill hard drives. Has this issue been resolved? I will most likely purchase this case reguardless. I will most likely get longer sata cords and go the old fassioned way and hook up my drives directly to the motherboard.
> I have been viewing this thread for a while for inspiration and I even registered on overclock.net just because of this thread. I must say a lot of you have done some very nice jobs with your rigs and I can't wait to start my ordering process.


Hiya, and welcome to OCN. I'm pretty sure that this hotswap PCB is the one you should stay away from.



The updated version has a SATA power connector rather than a molex. I've heard that if you have a case with the old defective version, you can contact Cooler Master and they'll send you a good one free of charge. And skipping the PCB is also an option of course, (I've done it myself, that's how I just got that picture). It actually saves just a tiny bit of space, giving you some more room for your PSU cables.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0DL33T*
> 
> the front can be 120 or 140. but you need to do some trimming if you wanna go with the larger of the two. the top fan can also be upgraded to a 230mm


Be warned that Cooler Master has not said anywhere (as far as I know) that this case supports a 230mm fan. I have seen at the link below that there is only one 230mm fan out there that does fit, the Bitfenix Spectre (Pro?), just because of the design of the fan frame.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1329750/official-cooler-master-haf-xb-club/2250#post_19863014

I hope those two things can inform a few of you out there that are new to this case.


----------



## Misbehaven

I bought my case back in November it is not the EVO and it has the new pcb with sata power not molex.. My thinking is that most of the old ones are gone by now..


----------



## wthenshaw

As expected no one cares about my HAF XB cause gambi posted his :'(


----------



## kpoeticg

I care<3

I think she's beautiful & deserves her own RedTube link


----------



## wthenshaw

Looks like when I get a job I'm going to have to water cool her.


----------



## kpoeticg

Well i can't disagree with that


----------



## welshy46

cracking cable management job on yours there wthenshaw. Top job on your tubes Gambi, jealous now. Are those normal compression fittings, or can you get the Monsoon chainguns for hard tubing as well. Been a bit busy on mine to look in more often. I'll leave a progress pic. Although it's only a mock uo to check measurements. Finish line keeps moving. Spent the weekend learning how to bend acrylic, so I can make a 5 1/4bay to house the fan controller and res.


----------



## kpoeticg

Will is the cable management master of this club. People take that stuff for granted, but i challenge some1 else to make their build look as clean as he does lol

As far as the Monsoon's....

They make all of their fittings in both Hardline and regular now. On top of that, they also sell conversion kits. So if you already own regular monsoon compressions, you can convert them into Hardline's. The only thing that needs to match is the OD


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> As expected no one cares about my HAF XB cause gambi posted his :'(
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Looks like when I get a job I'm going to have to water cool her.
Click to expand...

oh no, I (we) do like basic, non-water cooled clean builds


----------



## kpoeticg

I personally think his build's impeccable. But i would never say no to "I'm gonna have to watercool my XB".


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> As expected no one cares about my HAF XB cause gambi posted his :'(


hehehe
Sorry about that







Curse those modding skills of mine!

On another node, my GPU temps seams strange.. 33 degrees after hours of gaming or stress test.. On air it was 70-90 degrees.
33 degrees just seams so darn low, and I almost cant believe it.

*Edit
The GPU is not OCed at the moment, but my old 680 with the same cooling still got to 50-60 degrees.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> cracking cable management job on yours there wthenshaw.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Will is the cable management master of this club. People take that stuff for granted, but i challenge some1 else to make their build look as clean as he does lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> oh no, I (we) do like basic, non-water cooled clean builds


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I personally think his build's impeccable. But i would never say no to "I'm gonna have to watercool my XB".


Thank you all for the kind words, I do try to keep cabling out of sight the best I can.

I think I will do some water cooling for this build after I finish my Valve Amp.

Good news on that by the way, dad found a complete amp which I can steal the Audio output transformers from and the valves and rectifier. If he wins the auction that is.


----------



## Heruur

Removing the mesh filter from the front 120/140mm fan mounts improved my sli temps by 5-7 degrees lol. I didnt realize it was that restrictive on airflow.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> Removing the mesh filter from the front 120/140mm fan mounts improved my sli temps by 5-7 degrees lol. I didnt realize it was that restrictive on airflow.


I removed my filter within a week of buying it, the standard metal mesh is fine.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah good filters are real restrictive. You kinda need to find your own sweet spot between dust and airflow. The more air a filter lets through, the more dust it lets through


----------



## JeffGRC

Joined a while back when I was looking to build a new PC. Was impressed with the horizontal mobo tray and overall design of case. Got the EVO and since I don't do hot swapping I removed that PCB and made the bay a static SSD/HDD bay. I also removed the bottom right expansion bay as I am pretty basic when it comes to storage needs. I am aiming to build a Bruce Lee themed PC (after his yellow jump suite from Game of Death). I will take some pics and post what I have so far. I am a Rookie at PC modding but this forum has helped a lot.

P.S. Great job everyone on their case mods as you all are the reason I choose this case and decided to do a themed case.


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Will is the cable management master of this club. People take that stuff for granted, but i challenge some1 else to make their build look as clean as he does lol
> 
> As far as the Monsoon's....
> They make all of their fittings in both Hardline and regular now. On top of that, they also sell conversion kits. So if you already own regular monsoon compressions, you can convert them into Hardline's. The only thing that needs to match is the OD


Cheers. Found a good vid on the hardline fittings. I have two 6 packs of the Monsoon's 1/2 5/8 carbon fittings, but a quick look didn't turn up anyone selling the hard lock upgrade kit in the UK. The hard lock system looks a lot safer than the normal push fit type by a long way. I use the push fit type at work and unless the end of the pipe is completely round, you'll never get a good seal.

now I've seen it, the hard lock system looks like the way to go. Just need to find someone over here selling the upgrade kit.

the vid on the hard lock system


----------



## kpoeticg

These are the kits on PPC. Maybe having the model number will help you find em in the UK. Monsoon's a US company though, so they might not be available out that way yet

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_346_1026_1289


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> These are the kits on PPC. Maybe having the model number will help you find em in the UK. Monsoon's a US company though, so they might not be available out that way yet
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_346_1026_1289


doh. What i have is 1/2 3/4,







first day back at work and my heads not in it. Cheers for the link though. looks like I'll need to buy the full fitting. for peace of mind, i don't think it can be beat. I used to leave my pc on 24/7 before I watercooled it, bit dubious about going to make a coffee and leave it unattended now. The FrozenQ res I got leaked out of the cathode hole, luckily I spotted it and was using non conductive fluid and then there was the Monsoon carbon fitting splitting apart. Up till seeing the hard lock system I was dubious on trying acrylic tubing. after seeing the vid, i think it's the way to go. I'll probably be sticking with the EK fittings for now. The weathers warming and my bike needs new bits as well, plus I just want to get my build finished, or at least up and running. two weeks without BF4 and I'm going cold turkey lol.


----------



## kpoeticg

I love monsoon fittings. I literally waited for a cpl months til they were gonna be released. Then they made the moronic decision of using barbs made out of silver. So now looks like i'm going with either Primochill or Bitspower


----------



## welshy46

What's wrong with silver. You're not a werewolf are you lol. it'll help keep anything growing in your loop.


----------



## kpoeticg

I don't think i'm a werewolf. I tend to black out during full moons, but always attributed it to the drugs & alcohol









There isn't anything necessarily "Wrong" with silver. But it's one of many solutions. I personally prefer using Mayhems and not mixing metals. Monsoon only offering silver barbs for their hardlines are kinda forcing the decision down your throat.

I'd already invested time and money keeping my loop pure copper & brass. No nickel or silver

Silver's a Biocide. Pretty much any Premix like Mayhems X1 already has biocides in it. And it's generally not a good idea to add Biocide's to pre-mix's that already have them. Hence, Geno made a decision that his Hardline's are really only useful to people that want to run pure distilled

Or maybe i'm just cynical....


----------



## GaMbi2004

I was already running silver when I bought my monsoon fittings, so no biggy for me








Also, my water was cleaner with silver + distilled vs my old solution of ultra pure water and adjective.. probably doe to bad cleaning or something, but silver works really well in my system. (Copper / brass)


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, i'm vaguely tempted to go the silver + DI route. I've just done soooooooo much planning that involved no mixed metals!!!!!!

But i also love monsoon fittings. Think they look the best by far. Oh Geno, why did you do this to me


----------



## SortOfGrim

go gold, c'mon you can do it


----------



## kpoeticg

I actually love those Gold Supremacy "Harbinger Editon's". Gold doesn't corrode no matter what, so i'd have no problem with gold.

That all gold supremacy was released literally like 2 days after i received my Clean CSQ copper/plexi in the mail from wermad =\. Otherwise i probly woulda sprung for the Gold Harbinger Edition


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> cracking cable management job on yours there wthenshaw. Top job on your tubes Gambi, jealous now. Are those normal compression fittings, or can you get the Monsoon chainguns for hard tubing as well. Been a bit busy on mine to look in more often. I'll leave a progress pic. Although it's only a mock uo to check measurements. Finish line keeps moving. Spent the weekend learning how to bend acrylic, so I can make a 5 1/4bay to house the fan controller and res.


If you need some acrylic bending tips let me know...i work with it a ton


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Ok, Acrylics are done!
> 
> Take a look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also painted my Corsair Light Bar kit. Turned out good!
> No one sane person can call that Pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info / pics in my build log (also pics of my previous 5-6 mods in this build)
> Check it out Here


Very clean...I like this look!


----------



## kpoeticg

Small progress update for people that haven't followed my build log (or gave up on it lol)













Must destroy before i can rebuild













Here's some stuff to help me rebuild =)


----------



## Wachuwey

Hello.
Finally did something to my XB.

This is a simple getto mod, but now my top 200mm fan is inside the case.

(Sorry for the poor quality photos)



There are about 2mm of cleareance between the CPU cooler and the top fan.


As I said, getto mod. The corners don't fit. I have to arrange it, someday...


There is a little mod in the 5.25 slots.
The top one has a 5.25 to 3.5 adapter, with an extra HDD
The other one, a fan controller, usb and esata attached to an old CD case to secure in place.
 

And as you can see, nothing special.



System Specs:
Processor: AMD Phenom II X4 965BE @4.0GHz
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
Cooling: Cooler Master V8
Memory: 2x4GB GSkill ARES F3-1600C9D-8GAO
Video Card(s): Asus GTX 660 Ti
Hard Disk(s): Crucial M4 128Gb / WD Black 640Gb / WD Green 2Tb / Barracuda 400Gb
LCD/CRT Model: Benq G2420HDBL
Case: Cooler Master HAF XB
Power Supply: Corsair TX650


----------



## Spock121

Cable management monster!


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spock121*
> 
> Cable management monster!


I'm not judging, or picking on you. But would you please explain why you didn't use the tunnel in the middle for running the cables? Its made with the gap just so you can run the power cables up to the side to the mobo without having to make hard bends in the cables.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spock121*
> 
> Cable management monster!


Nicely done! I like the way you took the pic








I didnt understand the cooler at first course your pic made it look like it was only a few cm tall









Nice management! gotta love this case for cable management, it is so easy to hide away all the cables.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> I'm not judging, or picking on you. But would you please explain why you didn't use the tunnel in the middle for running the cables? Its made with the gap just so you can run the power cables up to the side to the mobo without having to make hard bends in the cables.


I was wondering the same thing.. is the front panel USB cable routed under the mobo and not under the mobo tray? wouldnt think there would even be room for that









*Edit
waaaiit.. is ALL the cables routed under the mobo? (not mobo tray)


----------



## Spock121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Nicely done! I like the way you took the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt understand the cooler at first course your pic made it look like it was only a few cm tall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice management! gotta love this case for cable management, it is so easy to hide away all the cables.
> I was wondering the same thing.. is the front panel USB cable routed under the mobo and not under the mobo tray? wouldnt think there would even be room for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit
> waaaiit.. is ALL the cables routed under the mobo? (not mobo tray)


That they are, all but the 24 pin.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spock121*
> 
> That they are, all but the 24 pin.


*sigh*


----------



## kpoeticg




----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spock121*
> 
> That they are, all but the 24 pin.


*sigh* ^_^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*


Lol, hi kpoeticg ^^
enjoying the show?


----------



## kpoeticg

ALWAYS!!!


----------



## spaniardunited

Bad shots cause I'm a phone photographer and a terrible one at that ... but here's the long overdue update on my rig. I'll try and get a better shot during the day. Still need to paint the lower hot-swap bay cover.


----------



## kpoeticg

Your hand was a little too shaky for the shot of the inside, but the paintjob came out fantastic!!!

Great job brotha









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> Hmm; are there people on OCN that will take a case from someone and mod it for a price??
> 
> Shoot me a PM if you want


----------



## Heruur

Front 120 sickleflos; wish the leds were a little brighter on the sickleflos


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*


I'm just going to stay quiet Matt
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> 
> 
> Front 120 sickleflos; wish the leds were a little brighter on the sickleflos


They are plenty bright enough just stop flooding them with different coloured lighting inside the chassis.


----------



## Majentrix

So who else has gone all the way and cut open their case for ventilation?



I noticed my hard drives were getting too hot, so I used my old pair of tin snips to open up the XB and installed a fan next to the main hard drives.
I don't have a filter for it yet, hopefully I can get one on the weekend.


----------



## SortOfGrim

my hdd goes to about 52C, while the ssd stays on 30C. both temps are acceptable.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to stay quiet Matt
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> 
> 
> Front 120 sickleflos; wish the leds were a little brighter on the sickleflos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are plenty bright enough just stop flooding them with different coloured lighting inside the chassis.
Click to expand...











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> So who else has gone all the way and cut open their case for ventilation?
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed my hard drives were getting too hot, so I used my old pair of tin snips to open up the XB and installed a fan next to the main hard drives.
> I don't have a filter for it yet, hopefully I can get one on the weekend.


*raises hand*









Not using it anymore though. That was like 4 revisions of my build ago. 92mm's fit absolutely perfect in that space though for anybody that's interested

I decided it wasn't enough ventilation. Just a tiny bit more breathing room did the trick nicely


----------



## SortOfGrim

kpoeticg, is there anything you didn't mod?


----------



## kpoeticg

In the XB? I've just had too much time with this build LOL. Since i somehow got obsessed with modding after buying my XB, i keep needing it to be better....

I've tried most mods that i can think of with this case though. My probem is i'll make a decision and do something to the case. Then i'll have to wait a month before i can afford to order more stuff. And during that month of reading build logs and watching other people's XB Creations, my plans just completely change.

Someday i'll finish it though. Someday.......

I really like the plan i have right now for it with the acrylic. Hopefully it stays that way, cuz i can't afford to keep changing my mind


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front 120 sickleflos; wish the leds were a little brighter on the sickleflos


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> They are plenty bright enough just stop flooding them with different coloured lighting inside the chassis.


I actually have to agree that the Sickleflo's are kinda dim, at least in comparison to most fans. I think it's mostly because they don't have transparent fan frames (which I don't really understand). From what I remember, my Sickleflo's didn't light up anything near them in my case; they just had a faint red glow in the fan blades. But yeah, having tons of blue light in your case won't help.


----------



## wthenshaw

They are only supposed to have the light streak on the blades


----------



## Buxty

Also the dimming on the LED's on sickleflows is really noticable if you use a fan controller on a motherboard or similar. So the only way around it is to run them on max speed and enjoy the noise


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Also the dimming on the LED's on sickleflows is really noticable if you use a fan controller on a motherboard or similar. So the only way around it is to run them on max speed and enjoy the noise


Pfft you sold your XB, your opinion is invalid!


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Pfft you sold your XB, your opinion is invalid!


----------



## kpoeticg

I guess it's a good thing you went with that Corsair Keyboard Will


----------



## GaMbi2004

on that subject.. the LEDs on my Corsair Dominators, If I upped the voltage, would my LED glow brighter?







they are fairly dim at standard 1.5v


----------



## kpoeticg

I don't have personal experience with the Dominators or the Light Kit for it. How do the lights hook up?

Pretty much anything that has LED's, where the LED's are powered by the same voltage source as the (fan or ram or whatever), the led's are gonna get dimmer and brighter as you alter the voltage.

That's why i always like to have the LED's feeding off their own power source, so you can control them as you please.

Does the Dominator Light Kit have it's own voltage input? Or does it somehow draw power from the rams dimm slot?


----------



## GaMbi2004

The original Dominators has the LED in them.. the light bar upgrade kit is simply a windowed topbar and some colored lenses for the new topbar.
So the LEDs are mounted and powered by the DIMM itself and yea, that would indicate that the LEDs MIGHT glow brighter when bumping the voltage







gonna give it a try when I get my system back up..

If I havent mentioned here..
My pump started making noises after the acrylic project.. I probably didnt clean the system well enough and a piece of "saw dust" from cutting acrylic must have made its way to the pump








I cleaned it now, and it is yet again silent








While im doing this, Im adding a vinyl label to the CPU block.. so at least a few hours before Ill be able to power my system back on and test the RAM LED


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's a good thing you went with that Corsair Keyboard Will


Mines a Cooler Master QuickFire TK







keeping loyal you know!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> on that subject.. the LEDs on my Corsair Dominators, If I upped the voltage, would my LED glow brighter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are fairly dim at standard 1.5v


I don't think they would, even if the voltage was related to the led brightness you'd be hurting your ram trying to get them much brighter, the diodes are probably designed to run at that voltage also.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Mines a Cooler Master QuickFire TK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *keeping loyal* you know!
> I don't think they would, even if the voltage was related to the led brightness you'd be hurting your ram trying to get them much brighter, the diodes are probably designed to run at that voltage also.


Says the man with a H100


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Says the man with a H100


Boom ;D

I wasnt gonna raise voltage by a whole lot







maybe 1.65V (witch I would need if I was gonna OC the ram anyways..) but mainly just to test if it would work









On another note.. I need some opinions on this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



First one is the original ofc.. the rest is what I plan to do with it (I got printable self adhesive vinyl sheets)
Just cant decide! they all look so good


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*


My Vote. Most of the latter ones looked too dark IMO, this one has just the right amount of custom and unique that would set it off without being so different it screams for attention.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Says the man with a H100


Show me a 240mm AIO from Cooler Master for less than £45.


----------



## Majentrix

Finally got that rad installed, now I'm going to have to wait for the next paycheck to get the rest of the stuff I need for the loop.


----------



## Jugurnot

Hey guys. My h220 arrived today!

It's a nice unit I must say. I've already spotted some minor details that definitely put it into the budget cooler category. Paint runs on the rad, swivel fittings look cheap, CPU block mounting is a little flimsy, and the backing plate I did't even use. The tubes are very long, especially in an XB! Have to trim them later on for sure. Fans have an inconsistent hum to them. Not sure what that is all about, but its not something I care about because they are getting replaced.

Now performance wise this thing kicks butt. At idle, temperatures dropped an average of 2 degrees. At 100% load temperatures dropped a whopping 7 degrees.

Before I was using a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Performer (120mm rad in push/pull)

Currently the H220 is in push w/ stock Helix fans. Can't wait to put my Cougar's on... whenever they get here!!

Anyway, i'm already impressed with it.

A few numbers for you...

i5-3570k 4.5ghz @ 1.145 vcore

w/ Thermaltake 2.0 Performer push/pull 2000 rpm fans

Ambient room temp of 19 (probably lower than this at my pc, as it is next to a window)

26-17-24-22 = Idle
59-62-65-61 = 100% load

w/ H220 push 1800 rpm fans

24-15-23-19 = Idle
53-55-58-54 = 100% load

Used IBT to load CPU


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got that rad installed, now I'm going to have to wait for the next paycheck to get the rest of the stuff I need for the loop.


That is quite the rad


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's a good thing you went with that Corsair Keyboard Will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mines a Cooler Master QuickFire TK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keeping loyal you know!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> on that subject.. the LEDs on my Corsair Dominators, If I upped the voltage, would my LED glow brighter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are fairly dim at standard 1.5v
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think they would, even if the voltage was related to the led brightness you'd be hurting your ram trying to get them much brighter, the diodes are probably designed to run at that voltage also.
Click to expand...

Oops lol. Sorry, forgot which keyboard it was. Just remembered that you buying the keyboard meant remaining part of the club









And yeah i agree, it seems kinda foolish to raise your DRAM Voltage for brighter LED's LOLLLLLLLLLLL

So many ways to skin that cat. Overvolting your ram has to be the least effecient. I'm sure you could mod the LED's to a separate voltage source if you don't mind soldering. Or just get the Ram Lighting Kit.

Edit: Also, i'm sure everybody here has heard the story of Humpty Dumpty. Well i'd like to introduce you to his cousin TRiCLOPS







That'll teach me not to leave my XB sitting on the edge of the table anymore


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Show me a 240mm AIO from Cooler Master for less than £45.


loyalty has a price


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> loyalty has a price


Pffft.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Show me a 240mm AIO from Cooler Master for less than £45.


Corsair Fanboy


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Corsair Fanboy


Fractal Fanboy.


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Also, i'm sure everybody here has heard the story of Humpty Dumpty. Well i'd like to introduce you to his cousin TRiCLOPS
> 
> That'll teach me not to leave my XB sitting on the edge of the table anymore


ROFL So why did Humpty Fall off the edge of the table and can the King and his horses put him back together again?


----------



## kpoeticg

I'm sure the King and his Horses could without breaking a sweat.

Me on the other hand, we shall see









Honestly, breaking it down and putting it back together is just a matter of drilling out the rivets, then putting new rivets in to re-assemble.

I broke it down to give me more of a "blank canvas" so to speak. I kinda just get ideas and implement em as i go along. So when i ordered a bunch of acrylic panels, i decided to break it down to the bare components, so maybe i can re-assemble it with some creativity. Not saying that'll be the case, but that's the logic behind it =)


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Fractal Fanboy.


Nah only like this case but it might be going soon


----------



## SortOfGrim

bump


----------



## Heruur

Looks like the FP connector is shielded; Im running off onboard and there is no static or buzzing.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Nah only like this case but it might be going soon


You going to buy a Corsair hm hm?

I spy my rig being used on Instagram!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Without permission? Lawsuit!


----------



## aludka

Hey, does anyone here have a Cooler Master Glacer? If so can you get back to me about what you think about it. Pump noise, performance, etc. I sold off a lot of my custom loop stuff because it was just getting too cramped an I'm on the fence about getting one of these, but the reviews are really mixed about pump noise and I've found a bunch of reviews with problems about the wire harness inside the pump/block shorting out and burning up. Thank you,


----------



## TLSheff

I don't have the Glacer but I have the older brother Eisberg. The Eisberg has a more powerful pump, the same expand-ability, and is usually cheaper, plus the pump doubles as the reservoir so its not fixed onto the radiator like the Glacier is. But regardless of all that, the Eisberg pump is more powerful and runs at a higher decibels but its not that loud at all. If I put my head next to the case I can hear the pump whirling, but otherwise the sound from both graphics cards fans overcasts the pump. If its that loud, there is likely a problem and you'd want to consider a RMA, regardless of which AIO Cooler you purchase.










EDIT: Didn't even think about performance scale. I'm running a AMD AM3 3.4 Dual Core, that is unlocked to a Quad Core and then overclocked to 3.7GHz... idle kicks around at 27-28* depending on ambient temps (house stays about 70*s consistantly)... under load I see 36* while gaming, it spiked up to 45* once during a 22 hour run on Prime95 variable torture test.

All in all the Eisberg 240L get a A+ in my book, only thing better is a full custom loop. Glacer is just the newer model and would be about the same performance give or take a few *'s. Hope this helps.


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> I don't have the Glacer but I have the older brother Eisberg. The Eisberg has a more powerful pump, the same expand-ability, and is usually cheaper, plus the pump doubles as the reservoir so its not fixed onto the radiator like the Glacier is. But regardless of all that, the Eisberg pump is more powerful and runs at a higher decibels but its not that loud at all. If I put my head next to the case I can hear the pump whirling, but otherwise the sound from both graphics cards fans overcasts the pump. If its that loud, there is likely a problem and you'd want to consider a RMA, regardless of which AIO Cooler you purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Didn't even think about performance scale. I'm running a AMD AM3 3.4 Dual Core, that is unlocked to a Quad Core and then overclocked to 3.7GHz... idle kicks around at 27-28* depending on ambient temps (house stays about 70*s consistantly)... under load I see 36* while gaming, it spiked up to 45* once during a 22 hour run on Prime95 variable torture test.
> 
> All in all the Eisberg 240L get a A+ in my book, only thing better is a full custom loop. Glacer is just the newer model and would be about the same performance give or take a few *'s. Hope this helps.


Thx. I had looked at the Eisberg, but most of the reviews said it was really loud. If it equal to or lesser than the GPU then that would be fine. How is the mounting system with the Eisberg? I read it could use some work.


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludka*
> 
> Thx. I had looked at the Eisberg, but most of the reviews said it was really loud. If it equal to or lesser than the GPU then that would be fine. How is the mounting system with the Eisberg? I read it could use some work.


Mounting could leave a little more to be desired. For starters it does NOT come with a back plate, you have to use the OEM motherboard backplate, or do like me and buy a new one. I had an aftermarket cooler and used the backplate provided with it, so over the years, lost my original one.

Second, a little modification goes ALONG ways.
The AMD and Intel brackets fix onto the pump the same way. Overlapping locks and tension.



See in the picture, the hooks over lap and lock together. Well in actuality they don't work so well together. Being a solid metal bracket (well designed I must say) it is painted black, and the paint doesn't lay perfect, so to get them to sit right and snap together I broke out the dremel and shaved off the paint where they connect. Then to get them to slide onto the pump I had to shave the inside off the bracket where the pump fits... after the little modification I was able to get a nice cozy fit and everything worked as directed. Altho the manual is crap, I was able to figure it out using my brain and the pictures provided.

Still a great buy, just takes a little bit to be perfect.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludka*
> 
> Hey, does anyone here have a Cooler Master Glacer? If so can you get back to me about what you think about it. Pump noise, performance, etc. I sold off a lot of my custom loop stuff because it was just getting too cramped an I'm on the fence about getting one of these, but the reviews are really mixed about pump noise and I've found a bunch of reviews with problems about the wire harness inside the pump/block shorting out and burning up. Thank you,


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> I don't have the Glacer but I have the older brother Eisberg. The Eisberg has a more powerful pump, the same expand-ability, and is usually cheaper, plus the pump doubles as the reservoir so its not fixed onto the radiator like the Glacier is. But regardless of all that, the Eisberg pump is more powerful and runs at a higher decibels but its not that loud at all. If I put my head next to the case I can hear the pump whirling, but otherwise the sound from both graphics cards fans overcasts the pump. If its that loud, there is likely a problem and you'd want to consider a RMA, regardless of which AIO Cooler you purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Didn't even think about performance scale. I'm running a AMD AM3 3.4 Dual Core, that is unlocked to a Quad Core and then overclocked to 3.7GHz... idle kicks around at 27-28* depending on ambient temps (house stays about 70*s consistantly)... under load I see 36* while gaming, it spiked up to 45* once during a 22 hour run on Prime95 variable torture test.
> 
> All in all the Eisberg 240L get a A+ in my book, only thing better is a full custom loop. Glacer is just the newer model and would be about the same performance give or take a few *'s. Hope this helps.


That actually depends heavily on which version of the Glacer you buy. The 240 and 360 versions are the Swiftech H220 Rebranded to be sold in the USA. Those have an MCP35x pump mounted on the waterblock almost identical to the Apogee Drive II.

The Eisberg uses the Alphacool DC-LT pump which is much weaker and louder than any other DDC or D5.

I know CoolerMaster released the 140/280mm versions of the Glacer without Swiftech, so i don't know what pump is used in those. The Glacer 240 or 360 would definitely be the bigger brother to the Eisberg though.

The H220 is the pretty much the highest quality CLC you can buy.

THIS is the Glacer 240



"Glacer 240L Semi-DIY CPU watercooler, designed in the United States by Swiftech and Cooler Master."

The whole reason the Glacer series was even released is because Zalman got Swiftech's H220 Patent pulled in the USA. I think it was a brilliant business move by CM & Swiftech.

That pump/block is pretty much an Apogee Drive II without the heatsink though


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> That actually depends heavily on which version of the Glacer you buy. The 240 and 360 versions are the Swiftech H220 Rebranded to be sold in the USA. Those have an MCP35x pump mounted on the waterblock almost identical to the Apogee Drive II.
> 
> The Eisberg uses the Alphacool DC-LT pump which is much weaker and louder than any other DDC or D5.
> 
> I know CoolerMaster released the 140/280mm versions of the Glacer without Swiftech, so i don't know what pump is used in those. The Glacer 240 or 360 would definitely be the bigger brother to the Eisberg though.
> The H220 is the pretty much the highest quality CLC you can buy.
> 
> THIS is the Glacer 240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Glacer 240L Semi-DIY CPU watercooler, designed in the United States by Swiftech and Cooler Master."
> 
> The whole reason the Glacer series was even released is because Zalman got Swiftech's H220 Patent pulled in the USA. I think it was a brilliant business move by CM & Swiftech.
> 
> That pump/block is pretty much an Apogee Drive II without the heatsink though


The Glacer has a MCP35x? Are you sure? The Apogee Drive ii is almost 140 by itself. I was under the impression that the Glacer used a lesser pump, hence the frequent noise complaints.

The 140/280 is the Nepton. I'm not looking at those.


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> That actually depends heavily on which version of the Glacer you buy. The 240 and 360 versions are the Swiftech H220 Rebranded to be sold in the USA. Those have an MCP35x pump mounted on the waterblock almost identical to the Apogee Drive II.
> 
> The Eisberg uses the Alphacool DC-LT pump which is much weaker and louder than any other DDC or D5.
> 
> I know CoolerMaster released the 140/280mm versions of the Glacer without Swiftech, so i don't know what pump is used in those. The Glacer 240 or 360 would definitely be the bigger brother to the Eisberg though.
> The H220 is the pretty much the highest quality CLC you can buy.


Not actually true brochacho... close. I won't argue the use of the DC-LT pump vs the DDC or D5s but the Eisberg is still big brother. Glacer is newer and using most definitely higher tech with the pump and rebranded H220 awesomeness.

But directly from the CoolerMaster website specs... The Eisberg uses a 400 Liter/hr pump with high 50,000 hour lifespan. The Glacer only pumps at 165 L/hr but get a lifespan bump to 60,000 hours. That is for the 240L... not sure on the specs for the 360 but I would be surprised if the pump used is any different.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I have the glacier and I haven't had a problem with it. I can't hear the pump over the fans, and my cougars aren't loud at all. Its cools my CPU really well. I ran prime 95 for an hour while it was overclocked to 4.8 and the temps never exceeded 60 degrees Celsius. I was playing assassins creed black flag and the temps were in the high 30s.


----------



## Jugurnot

The glacer/h220 have the same pump, block, and rad. It is not the apogee drive 2 either. If the pump is noisy its because there is air inside, or some other mechanical fault is present. I just hooked my h220 up last night, right away the pump was noisy, but a few good shakes of my rig worked them out. At 3000 max rpm the pump is quieter than the helix fans it comes with.


----------



## kpoeticg

The Apogee Drive II is an MCP35x mounted with an Apogee HD as it's Pump Top basically. When i say it's like an Apogee Drive, i don't mean it "IS" one. I mean it's a DDC mounted on an Apogee-Type Waterblock.

I've always been under the impression that the H220/Glacer was a 35x, but maybe i've been wrong about it.

Ok, just looked it up. The H220/Glacer is a PWM MCP350 mounted on an Apogee XT waterblock.

I understand that maybe the specs look better for the Eisberg on the CM website, but even a PWM MCP350 is a much better quality pump than the DC-LT.

I really don't know how you could consider the DC-LT a big brother to it =\

I understand what you're saying about the CM specs. But it isn't a special CM pump or anything. The DC-LT is pretty much the cheapest pump on the market. You can grab it at FCPU for like 29.99 right now.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14977/ex-pmp-178/Alphacool_DC-LT_Ceramic_12V_DC_Pump_w_RPM_-_Bulk_Version.html?id=2L7WJn3I&mv_pc=29359#blank

This is the pump in the Glacer

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_201&products_id=2539

Except the Glacer adds PWM to it (which is why i always figured it was a 35x)

Edit: Try to keep in mind that CM is only really putting a label on the Glacer. It's literally the Swiftech H220 with a different label on it so it can be legally sold in the US. So it doesn't really matter when CM started selling the "Glacer"









The Glacer was around for a while as the H220 before Zalman got Swiftech's Patent pulled. It didn't start being sold after the Eisberg.

The Eisberg isn't really that new either. Alphacool's been selling the same pump/res combo for a while also. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14981/ex-pmp-182/Alphacool_DC-LT_Ceramic_12V_DC_Pump_Plexi_Top_Reservoir_-_Installed.html?tl=g30c107s152&id=2L7WJn3I&mv_pc=30256#blank



CM just mounted it on a waterblock

When you know the exact hardware that's inside the CM Package, you don't need to really pay any attention to CM's specs. And i'm not trying to knock CM. That goes for any company in similar situations.

Scythe can tell me how Grand Flex's are better than GT's til they're blue in the face. But the fact is that Nidec made the GT's and Scythe just put them in a box.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Without permission? Lawsuit!


DAMN RIGHT!


----------



## GaMbi2004

Hmm, it just hit me.. "Haswell in XB" is not much of a name :S

Can you guys help me pick a name for my build?




Spoiler: More pics.!













HAF XB
MSI Z87-GD65 GAMING
^GaMbi
Dragon
Acrylic
Red/Black
W/C

Thinking something like:
Acrylic Dragon Den
The Red Dragon's Den
Red Acrylic Cube
...

Anyone with any good ideas?








Thanks.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Hmm, it just hit me.. "Haswell in XB" is not much of a name :S
> 
> Can you guys help me pick a name for my build?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More pics.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAF XB
> MSI Z87-GD65 GAMING
> ^GaMbi
> Dragon
> Acrylic
> Red/Black
> W/C
> 
> Thinking something like:
> Acrylic Dragon Den
> The Red Dragon's Den
> Red Acrylic Cube
> ...
> 
> Anyone with any good ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


"The Cubix Rouge"


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> "The Cubix Rouge"


+1


----------



## GaMbi2004

"The Cubix Rogue" Hmm..
I DO play rouge in every MMO I ever played









Good one!
Keep them coming


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> "The Cubix Rogue" Hmm..
> I DO play rouge in every MMO I ever played
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good one!
> Keep them coming


Just to clarify, I spelled Rouge, French for red. Not rogue, which means "reckless or malicious behavior".


----------



## GaMbi2004

Oh, sorry







misread it and also misspelled it ^_^

I like "Rogue" better though, since I understand it


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Just to clarify, I spelled Rouge, French for red. Not rogue, which means "reckless or malicious behavior".


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Oh, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misread it and also misspelled it ^_^
> 
> I like "Rogue" better though, since I understand it


Le Rouge Rogue.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Le Rouge Rogue.


----------



## locx

Hey peeps!

Found out about this case and this thread a couple of weeks back and it just spoke to me in ways no other case ever did. I've never really been paying attention to the aesthetics but after seeing the case and reading a couple hundred pages of this thread I feel like a little boy again wanting to buy this case and making it look like the coolest thing in the world!









What I like about this case is the horizontal mobo layout, I haven't really seen that outside of HTPC's and servers. In fact I've tried to do a little research and all the other cases are mITX-mATX. Do any of you guys know of any other ATX horizontal/cube cases (even any upcoming models) for comparison?

As a poor student (that just upgraded the insides of the case) I can't afford it right now but I'll be saving some and perhaps buying it later. Haven't figured out where I'd put that in my house, though. I'll make room when the time comes







! And don't worry, you will have your pics!

Cheers!


----------



## Jugurnot

@locx

Welcome to the forums!

I think case labs has a horizontal layout for ATX but its $300+

EDIT: Sry mentioned wrong user


----------



## wthenshaw

I'm kinda sure Lian Li did one also...


----------



## Jugurnot

Yay got 2/4 Cougar Vortex's today!


----------



## Heruur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Yay got 2/4 Cougar Vortex's today!


I missed out on the 40% off sell they had a few weeks back on newegg for the cougars; . Thinking of dumping the sickleflos in the front and replacing with 2 more cougars for a more silent build.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> I missed out on the 40% off sell they had a few weeks back on newegg for the cougars; . Thinking of dumping the sickleflos in the front and replacing with 2 more cougars for a more silent build.


I got them for $6 off. Not too shabby, especially since the main thing I ordered was the h220 at $40 off









And yeah my rig is pretty silent right now. Gotta get a fan controller now, Not sure which one though. I havent done any research I need something that has pwm control, rpm display, and temp display


----------



## Heruur

Other then the cougars; what would be a high airflow low db front intake fan?


----------



## SortOfGrim

GT-15's


----------



## Amph

can you put the silver arrow in this case?


----------



## locx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> GT-15's


That's the 1850 rpm version right?
http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/fans/gentle-typhoon-120-mm.html

It says 57,7 CFM with 28dB, Cougars are 60,4 CFM with only 17,7 dB. Am i missing something or are Cougars really that much better?
Apart from the availability issues in the US I've heard of, be quiet! Silent Wings seems reasonable: 50,5 CFM and 15,7 dB. So a little weaker and quieter.

All of those were the 120mm fan versions
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> can you put the silver arrow in this case?


Yep, with 15 mm to spare.


----------



## Majentrix

Lots of fan manufacturers exaggerate their fans' CFM and remove a few db from the noise levels.
Cougar and Cooler Master are known to outright lie about their fans performance, so take any specs with a grain of salt.


----------



## SyaoTheo

Hi guys im new here and i was looking on the internet for haf xb and it took me here








so happy to see alot of haf xb person, i want one as well, im upgrading from core2duo to haswell so i wanted to change everything even my case


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locx*
> 
> That's the 1850 rpm version right?
> http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/fans/gentle-typhoon-120-mm.html
> 
> It says 57,7 CFM with 28dB, Cougars are 60,4 CFM with only 17,7 dB. Am i missing something or are Cougars really that much better?
> Apart from the availability issues in the US I've heard of, be quiet! Silent Wings seems reasonable: 50,5 CFM and 15,7 dB. So a little weaker and quieter.
> 
> All of those were the 120mm fan versions
> Yep, with 15 mm to spare.


http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/05/07/fan-testing-round-12/


----------



## tomato16

For those of you with 240mm radiator based coolers, what length is left for the video card?

I'm considering this case to house my Sapphire 290X Tri-X (305 mm long) crossfire setup with an Enermax Liqtech 240.


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> Other then the cougars; what would be a high airflow low db front intake fan?


140mm or 120mm?

If you're looking for 140mm, I have Rosewill Hyperborea 140mm in the front and they are great. 89 cfm, <22 dB and 2.76 mmh2o. And only for 12 bucks.


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomato16*
> 
> For those of you with 240mm radiator based coolers, what length is left for the video card?
> 
> I'm considering this case to house my Sapphire 290X Tri-X (305 mm long) crossfire setup with an Enermax Liqtech 240.


That will depend on the thickness of the radiator. There is something like 13.1 in from the pci brackets to the front panel.


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomato16*
> 
> For those of you with 240mm radiator based coolers, what length is left for the video card?
> 
> I'm considering this case to house my Sapphire 290X Tri-X (305 mm long) crossfire setup with an Enermax Liqtech 240.


You might be able to get away with it, but don't think you'll have enough room to do a push-pull. I have a slightly thicker rad in mine that's 45mm thick but that one looks to be 30mm, and 305mm comes to about 1/2 way into my pull fan, so you'll be pushing it. You have about 350mm before you hit the front of the case w/o a radiator, so that'll give you a general idea of how much space you have.


----------



## tomato16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludka*
> 
> That will depend on the thickness of the radiator. There is something like 13.1 in from the pci brackets to the front panel.


Thanks aludka. I should have checked the specifications on the site.

Total supported VGA card length in the XB: 334mm
Sapphire 290X Tri-X length: 305 mm

That leaves me with 29 mm. The thickness of the Liqtech 240 is 27 mm. It should fit just fine but it's a little cramped for my liking. I think I will go with the 120 instead.


----------



## Jugurnot

Having fun at my friends house!
9 degrees in victoria right now, this is air through the front door haha


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomato16*
> 
> Thanks aludka. I should have checked the specifications on the site.
> 
> Total supported VGA card length in the XB: 334mm
> Sapphire 290X Tri-X length: 305 mm
> 
> That leaves me with 29 mm. The thickness of the Liqtech 240 is 27 mm. It should fit just fine but it's a little cramped for my liking. I think I will go with the 120 instead.


Another thing to keep in mind if you really do want to use a 240mm radiator is that the thickness of the the radiator on the spec sheet, say for example 30mm, is the total thickness of the housing and not the actual radiator tubes and fines which are inset a few mm from the housing.

To give an example I have a UT60 and the actual fins are set in from the housing by about 3mm, so technically my GTX 680FTW+ would not fit because it is too long by about 1-2mm, but does in fact fit because the end of the GTX cooler actually sits inside the radiator housing by the 1-2mm with another 1-2mm to spare. A very tight fit that requires the GPU to be installed/removed with kid gloves, but it does fit.

EDIT-Come to think of it though, this would only work with 280mm radiators as the 240mm radiator would sit just a bit higher.


----------



## Hikaru12

Not to derail the thread but what size of a rad can I fit in there? I'm thinking about getting the Alphacool ST30 but if I can fit a UD60 or MonStaa then I'd be up for doing that. Thanks.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> Not to derail the thread but what size of a rad can I fit in there? I'm thinking about getting the Alphacool ST30 but if I can fit a UD60 or MonStaa then I'd be up for doing that. Thanks.


Depends on GPU length


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Depends on GPU length


Card will be approximately 10.5 to 11" (I'm deciding between an Asus 780TI Direct CUII or an EVGA 780TI Superclocked.


----------



## Majentrix

If your card is 11" long then you can fit an ST30 in there with P/P, or an XT45 with one set of fans.
If your card is 10.5" then you'll be able to do P/P with an XT45, or one set of fans on a UD60.
No way you're fitting a Monsta in there without modding.

As for the rear, I've got a 60mm thick Phobya rad in there with two fans, though there's absolutely no room to spare.
I'm sure a Monsta would fit in there if you're willing to go with one fan, or two fans with one on the outside.


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> If your card is 11" long then you can fit an ST30 in there with P/P, or an XT45 with one set of fans.
> If your card is 10.5" then you'll be able to do P/P with an XT45, or one set of fans on a UD60.
> No way you're fitting a Monsta in there without modding.
> 
> As for the rear, I've got a 60mm thick Phobya rad in there with two fans, though there's absolutely no room to spare.
> I'm sure a Monsta would fit in there if you're willing to go with one fan, or two fans with one on the outside.


Thanks for the info. I'll probably just stick with P/P with the ST30 - might have to run at higher RPM but I won't have to risk it.


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> So who else has gone all the way and cut open their case for ventilation?
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed my hard drives were getting too hot, so I used my old pair of tin snips to open up the XB and installed a fan next to the main hard drives.
> I don't have a filter for it yet, hopefully I can get one on the weekend.


Just a little bit yeah.


Although I have now filled in most of the holes woth acrylic.


----------



## TLSheff

So over the weekend I got a little creative. Not too much but a big difference to me and I love it all the more for it.

For starters I bought all new Jetflo 120mm fans. 2 Black to hide in the front for push, 3 Blue LED for the inside glow for pull and exhaust.





They are LOUD at max RPM, I have one of those Molex 6 way power splitters to run all my fans to move as much air as possible. Pump runs off the mobo. At 2000rpms these things scream like a vacuum but with just them installed I noticed a 2* drop in Idle Temps. Peak is still about 36* but it idles around 27* where it used to idle at 29*. So for the looks and actual function, $90 worth of fan upgrades almost seems worth it.









Now I know your thinking, installing fans isn't very creative. Matches the theme, but not very creative. So I give you...



BAM! Windows









Top was originally mesh, sides were well you know. My Dremel hated me by the time it was done, but I think I did well enough. Cuts are almost perfectly straight, alot better than the last time I did one, but I've had alot more experience since that hack job. Still shows the metal and the imperfections, but I can order some C-channel in for that later, it's worlds better even without it. Gives it some character lol

Anyways. On to some darker photos, its blue... REALLY blue. I need to redo the tubing and couplers to give a little better look, the black factory tubes hide too well and are way too long for the short trip to the rad. Future projects.









From the top. I didn't get rid of the hump yet, because the GF was like "It'll just be an ugly box if you lose the hump, don't do it" and I like to keep her happy. So later it will get hacked away.










Through the side, you can actually see the pump in all its glory. Eisberg 240L FTW.


GPU Side, EVGA GTX 660s, not the best of the bunch, but its a budget LanBox. She gets the job done just fine.


Anywho, sorry for the crappy photos, I took the pics with a potatoe and it is what it is. I need a proper camera, but there just isn't enough money to go around for these things haha.


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> Just a little bit yeah.
> 
> 
> Although I have now filled in most of the holes woth acrylic.


Looks great man. I think the case deserves a nice window. I was thinking about actually buying the top window panel but I'm worried that might affect temps. What are your thoughts?


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> Looks great man. I think the case deserves a nice window. I was thinking about actually buying the top window panel but I'm worried that might affect temps. What are your thoughts?


I don't think fitting a top window should effect temps to greatly. I've not fired mine up yet, but other guys have and no ones mentioned temps being a problem. I did read someone was worried the heat from hos pc migjt melt the acrylic. Obviously it won't, and if your pc does get hot enough to melt 3mm acrylic. You've got some serious issues

. You don't need to buy the top panel. Just buy a sheet of acrylic. Most sellers will cut it to size . Then either overlay the mesh and drill out the holes for the fixings, or just use some double sided foam tape to stick it on with.


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> I don't think fitting a top window should effect temps to greatly. I've not fired mine up yet, but other guys have and no ones mentioned temps being a problem. I did read someone was worried the heat from hos pc migjt melt the acrylic. Obviously it won't, and if your pc does get hot enough to melt 3mm acrylic. You've got some serious issues
> 
> . You don't need to buy the top panel. Just buy a sheet of acrylic. Most sellers will cut it to size . Then either overlay the mesh and drill out the holes for the fixings, or just use some double sided foam tape to stick it on with.


Yea I was thinking of doing that too but I'd like to keep the meshed top just in case I want to switch out the top panel for a 200mm fan. The Cooler Master one's I'm using in my current 912 work nicely. CM's site prices the top panel at $12 bucks so it's only slightly more expensive than doing it myself.

Btw, I have used 3M double sided adhesive to great effect, tough as nails that stuff is.


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> Yea I was thinking of doing that too but I'd like to keep the meshed top just in case I want to switch out the top panel for a 200mm fan. The Cooler Master one's I'm using in my current 912 work nicely. CM's site prices the top panel at $12 bucks so it's only slightly more expensive than doing it myself.
> 
> Btw, I have used 3M double sided adhesive to great effect, tough as nails that stuff is.


See my above post, I made my own window with plexi. All I did was measure twice, cut, check, shave, perfect, drill holes and I'm using the plastic push pins to fill the holes with double sided tape to hold the plexi in place. All I would have to do is remove the window and reinstall the mesh anytime I wanted... but I don't plan to.

Not having the mesh didn't affect my temps, with the Jetflo's installed my temps actually dropped so I doubt it would make any difference in yours. Altho I did make plexi side windows as well so I created a tunnel effect with it. In from front and straight out the back. Everything seems to be cooler tho, so no cons, just pros.


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> See my above post, I made my own window with plexi. All I did was measure twice, cut, check, shave, perfect, drill holes and I'm using the plastic push pins to fill the holes with double sided tape to hold the plexi in place. All I would have to do is remove the window and reinstall the mesh anytime I wanted... but I don't plan to.
> 
> Not having the mesh didn't affect my temps, with the Jetflo's installed my temps actually dropped so I doubt it would make any difference in yours. Altho I did make plexi side windows as well so I created a tunnel effect with it. In from front and straight out the back. Everything seems to be cooler tho, so no cons, just pros.


Where do you buy your Plexi? Might just pick some up at Home Depot or something.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> Looks great man. I think the case deserves a nice window. I was thinking about actually buying the top window panel but I'm worried that might affect temps. What are your thoughts?


I actual dropped a few C with my windowed top over mesh (both stock CM panels) maybe airflow is a bit more concentrated.


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> Where do you buy your Plexi? Might just pick some up at Home Depot or something.


Lowes but Home Depot should have some too. I bought 2 18" x 36" panels for about $10 each. Worth it in my opinion. You just need to make sure you have a dremel with plastic cutting blades so you don't break it.


----------



## kpoeticg

Welshy, your a BEAST. You pulled off the tilted mobo!!!! Great job brotha. I love it


----------



## Misbehaven

I have the clear top on my build right now but I am going to put the mesh back on. I plan on adding two 80mm fans right over the top of my gpu's to help cool the 1st card. I would put them in the water loop but no one makes a block for my cards.


----------



## Jugurnot

How hot do those cards get? I'm going to have 2 of the same in my xb in a couple weeks. Right now the one I have runs 64c max. May be a little higher now that I have the h220 installed.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> How hot do those cards get? I'm going to have 2 of the same in my xb in a couple weeks. Right now the one I have runs 64c max. May be a little higher now that I have the h220 installed.


Which cards.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Which cards.


ASUS GTX 660

Im thinking max 70c for the 'top' card? Not enough to make me want to put a fan on top though...


----------



## wthenshaw

660s don't get all that hot, not hot enough to benefit from water cooling...


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> 660s don't get all that hot, not hot enough to benefit from water cooling...


No no, this isnt a water cooling question. Misbehaven wanted to put 80mm fans above the cards to help cool them. I asked him how hot do they get, as I know my one 660 caps at 64 degrees. I figure a second one won't push the top card passed 70 in sli. Nothing to warrant the need for extra fans mounted above.


----------



## TLSheff

Under stress testing with a gap between them neither of my cards get over 60* in SLI and that is the single fan EVGA GTX 660 SuperClocked. The dual fan cards should run even cooler.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> Under stress testing with a gap between them neither of my cards get over 60* in SLI and that is the single fan EVGA GTX 660 SuperClocked. The dual fan cards should run even cooler.


Thats nice and cool. I never have my 660 fans more than 40% speed, so im not sure what the best it can do is, but its running at 1240mhz.


----------



## TLSheff

I downloaded the EVGA Precision X program so I can play with both cards settings and tweaked the fan speed calibration so that its peaks the fans out at 74% any time the gpu gets over 50*. I tried unlocking the cards to get rid of that fan speed cap and to be able to push the voltage a bit, but I never could get it to work. Not that its REALLY needed anyways.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

My 660's sometimes hit 70, but they normally stay in the mid 60s


----------



## Heruur

i have 2 650 tis in this case; card 1 gets 84C the other gets 79C with reference cooler.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> i have 2 650 tis in this case; card 1 gets 84C the other gets 79C with reference cooler.


Have you set a custom fan profile for them? Or is that the stock fan setting?


----------



## Heruur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Have you set a custom fan profile for them? Or is that the stock fan setting?


Thats on stock settings; once I upgrade the front 120s the temp should drop somemore hopefully.


----------



## Misbehaven

My Cards are Asus GTX 660 DC2O-2GD5. The 1st card is around 34c at idle most of the time and the second card is 26c at idle. There is always about a 8-10 deg difference in the cards. Max temps according to HWINFO64 after 5 hours of gaming were 82 on card 1 and 68 on card 2. Currently running a CM Glacer 240L with Blade Masters as push and Jet Flo's as pull. 120mm Jet Flo rear exhaust and two B-blaster 80mm intakes on the rear bottom. I did place a 80mm 58cfm fan on top of the two cards to blow some air between the cards and it does seem to help narrow the gap by about 6-8 deg. That's why I was thinking about putting two 80's on the top mesh cover.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Hello fine HAF XB owners! Purchased this case on Thursday and am very impressed with it so far. I really am liking this form factor, especially like the fact that it keeps the heat from the psu and hard drives away from the more temperature sensitive components as well as how it keeps the load of heavy graphics cards off the PCI-e slots.

There are only two real issues that I have found so far, both being hard drive related. First off, mechanical hard drives are running a bit hotter than I'd like reaching almost 50 degrees. This is withing tolerances but in a normal case they are usually in the low 30s. I have a 80mm fan blowing air on the internal hdd cage and that lowers the temps by a few degrees but not hing more.

Second is hard drive vibration, when the drives are on the whole case starts to vibrate making a fair amount of extra, rather annoying buzzing/vibration noise. I have not experienced this with another case so far. These drives are all at least 4 years old, so it is possible they aren't in the best condition any more, though they all pass smart tests without note and have shown no signs of any issues. I noticed that if I push up on the middle of the bottom edge of the plastic front bezel (from underneath the case) this noise goes away. Thinking of finding something soft and thick to keep under there to hopefully lessen the issue.

Aside from those, everything is peachy. Was even able to mount my ssd (5th drive total) by doing a simple modification to the included 2.5" to 3.5" drive adapter. This thread is massive so I have no idea if anyone has done it this way before but I mounted this cage by hanging it off the side rail of the case, just to the side of the power supply. This rail has mounting holes which are used to mount the various cages inside the bottom of the case, many of which are unused. They can be access by removing the motherboard tray.

I simply put a thick enough screw through this rail and screwed it into the mounting hole on adapter. This was enough to hold, but for good measure I drilled a second hole through the plastic adapter to align with one of the other holes in the rail. Thing is solid and out of the way, no Velcro or double sided tape needed.

I can post pictures if needed.

Love this case, HDD issues aside!

For those that are interested, I have the following hardware installed:

i7 4770k with Corsair H100i Cooler
Asus Maximus VI Hero
16GB 1600Mhz Corsair Vengeance
128 GB Samsung 840 Pro SSD Boot Drive
4x3.5" HDD's for Storage
2x MSI GTX 760 2GB in SLI
Corsair HX750 PSU
3xNoctua NF-F12 fans

Cheers.


----------



## TLSheff

Hey welcome to OCN. Glad to know you are enjoying the case, most of us here enjoy it as well.

Personally I started with transposing my old build into the case and started updating as $$$ came in. My newest hard drive was 5 years old and the oldest (main OS drive) was teetering on 7yrs... I have since replaced it with a SSD and life is wonderful. None of them had the slightest vibration in my case, the retainers held snug for the laptop drive as did both hot-swap X-Dock drives. Not even my DVD-Rom had a noticeable vibration (at least nothing loud enough to hear over it once it spun up to read the DVDs).

As far as temps tho, if you don't mind cutting a hole or 2 in the side panels one of my favorite fixes for this is to install a couple fans and zip-tie them to the frame so they blow across the drive bays.

Like so


But you would need to cut holes in the door so they can actually move air

Like so again


If you want more info on how kpoeticg did these mods. Look up his build over at
http://www.overclock.net/t/1435986/build-log-triclops-haf-xb-rive-be-liquid-back-2-work


----------



## TLSheff

You could also go the path like Jugurnot did if you don't think you can make pretty holes and box cuts are more your style.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> You could also go the path like Jugurnot did if you don't think you can make pretty holes and box cuts are more your style.


Thanks for the suggestion. I've thought about doing this but I do not own the needed tools to do so. I am also pretty anal about clean lines and if I had to Dremel it out, i'm sure it would drive me crazy.

Maybe a set of holes would do the trick. Would constrict airflow more, but would certainly be easier to get consistent look.


----------



## kpoeticg

It's not hard to get clean straight lines with a dremel. Especially with a dremel and a file. As long as it's str8, the window molding covers any imperfections

Just make sure you have a decent square...

Edit: Thanx for the mention TLSheff. I didn't scroll up til after i posted


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. I've thought about doing this but I do not own the needed tools to do so. I am also pretty anal about clean lines and if I had to Dremel it out, i'm sure it would drive me crazy.
> 
> Maybe a set of holes would do the trick. Would constrict airflow more, but would certainly be easier to get consistent look.


Welcome! Thanks TL.

The fan I installed is a little more centered in the panel than it could be. I did it this way because in addition to adding a little more airflow for the hdd's it is also feeding my psu, as the psu intakes from within the case.

The fan is mounted On the mobo rail with 2 long screws, one through the existing hole for the mobo tray, and the other I drilled and tapped myself. The bottom isnt supported at all. I have no wierd vibration or fan noise because of it, but I only use a 1200 rpm max fan, so faster fans might make noise.

I repurposed the mesh and plastic fasteners to make the side panel cut out. I was thinking about cutting a hole, but I was more prepared to do straight cuts with the tools and materials I had on hand. Plus I think it was a good choice keeping with the 'box' look.

I will eventually do the same on the other side of the case, to blow cool air on the 2.5" drive cage.

The 2 drives I have in the x-dock only get to a max of 30degrees. Thats a 300gb velociraptor and 1tb barracuda.


----------



## GaMbi2004

x3n0n1c Welcome to OCN, and welcome to the HAF XB club








We would indeed love some photos








Good luck with the case!


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> x3n0n1c Welcome to OCN, and welcome to the HAF XB club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We would indeed love some photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the case!


People are so nice here! A nice change to be sure.

Here are a few pics. I was very lazy about the cable management, stuff was so easy to get out of the way in this case, I didn't feel the need to make any of it neat. You can see the placement of the SSD that I mentioned earlier in the third photo.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Thanks for the pics.
Looks nice. Basic, but nice!








Not he best cable management, but atleast it doesnt obstruct your airflow. and with no windows in your case, who cares?










Are you planing on using this forum?
If you are, you should add your rig to your signature so we can see what hardware you are running








Here is a guide: "How to put your Rig in your Sig"

I noticed that LED in the power button, why dont I have that? did I wire something wrong?
or is it an EVO add?


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Thanks for the pics.
> Looks nice. Basic, but nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not he best cable management, but atleast it doesnt obstruct your airflow. and with no windows in your case, who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you planing on using this forum?
> If you are, you should add your rig to your signature so we can see what hardware you are running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a guide: "How to put your Rig in your Sig"
> 
> I noticed that LED in the power button, why dont I have that? did I wire something wrong?
> or is it an EVO add?


I will certainly get that added to my sig when things slow down at work tomorrow. I need some help overclocking this thing as I have had no luck on my own so I will certainly be posting here more shortly.

It is my understanding that the LED is in all of them. LEDs are sensitive to polarity so unless your LED is faulty I would guess your header is simply the wrong way around.

Awesome looking build btw







I just don't have the time or energy to make my system look perfect. As long as it works!

My time tonight went to figuring out how to get my GPU temps more aligned as I was seeing over 10 degrees of difference between cards under load. Turns out simply changing the top fan from exhaust to intake aligned them perfectly. Case temps will surely suffer a bit but with GPU boost 2.0 I'd rather have the GPU clocks aligned that have slightly cooler case temps. These MSI Twin Frozr Cards are awesome on their own, but really suffer when in sli close together.

Cheers.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Oh, that seams plausible! I will take a look in the morning







thx or the heads up.
Now that I think of it, my HDD activity LED didnt work ether, I switched polarity and it started blinking.. im sure thats what is wrong with my power LED as well. Thx









Good to hear that the top fan helps you out.. in most cases the top fan does little to no different in temps.. but I can see how it would help in multiple air cooled GPU setup








Just too bad you have to have it as intake vs exhaust.. I got SOO much dust into my case back when I ran top fan as intake (now it just lands on my window, hehe)


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> I was very lazy about the cable management, stuff was so easy to get out of the way in this case, I didn't feel the need to make any of it neat


Grrrr...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Thanks for the pics.
> Looks nice. Basic, but nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not he best cable management, but atleast it doesnt obstruct your airflow. *and with no windows in your case, who cares*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that LED in the power button, why dont I have that? did I wire something wrong?
> or is it an EVO add?


*I care.*

All the HAF XB have them. Check your front panel wiring.


----------



## GaMbi2004

@x3n0n1c I checked my wires, they where reverse polarity.. Now its glowing like it has never been used before, lolz








Thanks for the pointer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Grrrr...
> *I care.*
> 
> All the HAF XB have them. Check your front panel wiring.


Hehe ^_^ Im sure you do.
and yep, was the wires.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Grrrr...


You're more than welcome to tidy it up if you feel so strongly.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> @x3n0n1c I checked my wires, they where reverse polarity.. Now its glowing like it has never been used before, lolz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pointer.
> Hehe ^_^ Im sure you do.
> and yep, was the wires.


I expect cable management in a case as good for it as this.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> You're more than welcome to tidy it up if you feel so strongly.


Sure, if you pay for postage


----------



## TLSheff

Don't feel bad wthenshaw... I cringed a little when I saw it too. Dam OCDness!!!

For me, this is Utter Chaos!

After all, you see how the cables aren't lined up straight... I need to order clips for those (soon) and that dam red SATA cable... ugh, gotta replace that, and The side panel area, need more Zip-Ties, or those metal clips to bolt to the frame so I can adjust as needed...

So unorganized...

but that.... AHHHHHHHHHHH *pulls hair out*


----------



## Hekynn

Wooot! I now have a Haf Xb EVO and omg it was SOOOOO easy to transfer my PC from my cosmos 1000 to the Haf Xb and its alot quieter too.


----------



## TLSheff

Nice job and Welcome to the club.

Anything in store for the near future or just upgrading cases? I started with the case and then got the upgrade bug.... which then cocooned itself and out sprouted the mod bug.

Dam bugs.


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> People are so nice here! A nice change to be sure.
> 
> Here are a few pics. I was very lazy about the cable management, stuff was so easy to get out of the way in this case, I didn't feel the need to make any of it neat. You can see the placement of the SSD that I mentioned earlier in the third photo.


Cable manage ment aside for a moment. but we will come back to it. Why do all pics of noctua fans only ever show the fan blades on the left of the fan. Now cable management, looks like mine did the first time I built it up. Have a look at a few of the other guys routing and you'll how well and easily you can hide them all away. Welcome to the club by the way.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> Cable manage ment aside for a moment. but we will come back to it. Why do all pics of noctua fans only ever show the fan blades on the left of the fan. Now cable management, looks like mine did the first time I built it up. Have a look at a few of the other guys routing and you'll how well and easily you can hide them all away. Welcome to the club by the way.


My cable management is in it's current state for 2 main reasons.

1. Having just built this system in this case, I am still fooling around with cable and fan orientations. It makes no sense to make everything perfect when I will likely have to take the thing apart again soon anyway to play around with things. This highlights one of the biggest failings in this type of chassis, and that is if you need to make any changes in the bottom compartment you have to completely remove the motherboard tray, which means completely disconnecting everything from the board. Not a hard or even lengthy process, but annoying all the same.

2. I am unwilling to spend any money just for aesthetics, especially in closed case like this. The PC upgrade cost enough (moved from i7 920 based system), I have no desire to go and spend more on new cables, sleeves, extensions, and ties/velcro just to make it look good for a picture. As long as the airflow is not compromised then the cables neatness does not mean much to me.

That said, I would certainly be open to seeing how people are doing the major routing in the bottom section.

Cheers


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> People are so nice here! A nice change to be sure.
> 
> Here are a few pics. I was very lazy about the cable management, stuff was so easy to get out of the way in this case, I didn't feel the need to make any of it neat. You can see the placement of the SSD that I mentioned earlier in the third photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> My cable management is in it's current state for 2 main reasons.
> 
> 1. Having just built this system in this case, I am still fooling around with cable and fan orientations. It makes no sense to make everything perfect when I will likely have to take the thing apart again soon anyway to play around with things. This highlights one of the biggest failings in this type of chassis, and that is if you need to make any changes in the bottom compartment you have to completely remove the motherboard tray, which means completely disconnecting everything from the board. Not a hard or even lengthy process, but annoying all the same.
> 
> 2. I am unwilling to spend any money just for aesthetics, especially in closed case like this. The PC upgrade cost enough (moved from i7 920 based system), I have no desire to go and spend more on new cables, sleeves, extensions, and ties/velcro just to make it look good for a picture. As long as the airflow is not compromised then the cables neatness does not mean much to me.
> 
> That said, I would certainly be open to seeing how people are doing the major routing in the bottom section.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...










pff, care less what other people say. Some people (I won't say names) are neat freaks









Welcome fellow Hero!


----------



## welshy46

Can't fault your reasoning there, and you were asked to post pics. As you'll see from others finished cases, cable hiding is brilliant. Top choice on the Hero, I had one. Got the Formula thinking that the extra £90 cost would equate to an amazing board. Not happy when it didn't perform any better than the Hero. So I paid 90quid for an extra pcie slot and some plastic armour.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> Can't fault your reasoning there, and you were asked to post pics. As you'll see from others finished cases, cable hiding is brilliant. Top choice on the Hero, I had one. Got the Formula thinking that the extra £90 cost would equate to an amazing board. Not happy when it didn't perform any better than the Hero. So I paid 90quid for an extra pcie slot and some plastic armour.


I very much like the board. The price point was certainly right, $200 for all the features it provides is great. That said, it does has some things that bother me, like the BIOS theme for one. I hate the flat red and black colour scheme they put on it. The default nice blue design on the non RoG boards is a thousand times more visually appealing. Small gripe, but that's really all this board leaves you to complain about. Board layout is pretty excellent, everything seems to be where it needs to be, though I am still waiting for a board to include all right angle headers for as much of the internal I/O as possible.

Last time around I spent $500 on the EVGA x58 3xSLI Classified board, which for me was a total waste. It is still an awesome board and over it's 4+ year lifespan never faltered, but I never used all of the extra features I paid for. Didn't even do SLI on it, not to mention 3-way SLI. In fact there was not really a compelling reason to upgrade, but after 4 years I just had the bug. Expensive little bugger, hate that thing









Now it lives in a box, gotta think of something to do with it. Maybe kijiji should be in it's future.

/end ramble


----------



## welshy46

Originally I was going to use 3 280x's. Then ended up buying a 290x and as I only use my PC for gaming. One 290x is more than enough, so decided to spend the money on water cooling instead.

I upgraded from an i7 875k and a rampage III extreme. Then I found the XB and can't stop abusing it with a grinder. I might get to play on it, once I've finished having fun modding it.

Had to Google kijiji, I ebayed my old rig to bankroll this one and got over 60% of the money I paid back. Not bad for 3 year old kit.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> Originally I was going to use 3 280x's. Then ended up buying a 290x and as I only use my PC for gaming. One 290x is more than enough, so decided to spend the money on water cooling instead.
> 
> I upgraded from an i7 875k and a rampage III extreme. Then I found the XB and can't stop abusing it with a grinder. I might get to play on it, once I've finished having fun modding it.
> 
> Had to Google kijiji, I ebayed my old rig to bankroll this one and got over 60% of the money I paid back. Not bad for 3 year old kit.


Keep forgetting Kijiji is a Canadian thing! Equivalent to Craigs List.


----------



## welshy46

Haha. At first I thought your autocorrect must have had a head fart. Over here in the UK we have Gumtree or preloved.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> My cable management is in it's current state for 2 main reasons.
> 
> 1. Having just built this system in this case, I am still fooling around with cable and fan orientations. It makes no sense to make everything perfect when I will likely have to take the thing apart again soon anyway to play around with things. This highlights one of the biggest failings in this type of chassis, and that is if you need to make any changes in the bottom compartment you have to completely remove the motherboard tray, which means completely disconnecting everything from the board. Not a hard or even lengthy process, but annoying all the same.
> 
> 2. I am unwilling to spend any money just for aesthetics, especially in closed case like this. The PC upgrade cost enough (moved from i7 920 based system), I have no desire to go and spend more on new cables, sleeves, extensions, and ties/velcro just to make it look good for a picture. As long as the airflow is not compromised then the cables neatness does not mean much to me.
> 
> That said, I would certainly be open to seeing how people are doing the major routing in the bottom section.
> 
> Cheers


It's all about getting those cables down tight through the nearest hole/grommet.

Get your 24 pin, GPU powers into that hole between the 3.5 and 5.25 cages in the front.

Tuck your SATA cables under the tray and then down into that slot between the cages in the front.

Tuck the front panel headers under he actual motherboard as they are thin enough and no hot components near the bottom of the board.

Any small cabling and fan wires again tuck them under the motherboard until you can route them through a grommet.

You don't need to spend money on extensions and sleeving if you just want to make it neat. My psu has the stock sleeving on it and I haven't used a single extension in this build.

I'll probably take a better top down photo and maybe some side photos when I get home with my camera


----------



## Hikaru12

So I've finally got around to tinkering and found out that the power LED and HD indicator LED's on the front part of the case are red. Bleh. Since I'm going for a black/gold build is there any way to replace those front panel LED's to a different color?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> So I've finally got around to tinkering and found out that the power LED and HD indicator LED's on the front part of the case are red. Bleh. Since I'm going for a black/gold build is there any way to replace those front panel LED's to a different color?


Somewhere in this forum someone removed yhe red led and added a new one by soldering new wires onto the header pcb, but it looked scary! Bare wires just asking to get shorted. Im not knocking anyones ability to solder, but if you are gonna do something like that protect the wires. Grab some brush-on electrical tape or heat shrink tubing.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> I very much like the board. The price point was certainly right, $200 for all the features it provides is great. That said, it does has some things that bother me, like the BIOS theme for one. I hate the flat red and black colour scheme they put on it. The default nice blue design on the non RoG boards is a thousand times more visually appealing. Small gripe, but that's really all this board leaves you to complain about. Board layout is pretty excellent, everything seems to be where it needs to be, though I am still waiting for a board to include all right angle headers for as much of the internal I/O as possible.
> 
> Last time around I spent $500 on the EVGA x58 3xSLI Classified board, which for me was a total waste. It is still an awesome board and over it's 4+ year lifespan never faltered, but I never used all of the extra features I paid for. Didn't even do SLI on it, not to mention 3-way SLI. In fact there was not really a compelling reason to upgrade, but after 4 years I just had the bug. Expensive little bugger, hate that thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it lives in a box, gotta think of something to do with it. Maybe kijiji should be in it's future.
> 
> /end ramble


I don't spend too much time in the bios to notice. But it's a lot better then on my old P7P55









I could never sell my old boards, I just can't let go of them; the P7P55 is now a server at work, the M4G-Z in the HAF XB is my test rig.


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Somewhere in this forum someone removed yhe red led and added a new one by soldering new wires onto the header pcb, but it looked scary! Bare wires just asking to get shorted. Im not knocking anyones ability to solder, but if you are gonna do something like that protect the wires. Grab some brush-on electrical tape or heat shrink tubing.


Might be just easier getting a Lamptron anti-vandal switch then, no? I've never soldered in my life so I wanted to know if it was going to be a easy fix.


----------



## Jugurnot

N
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> Might be just easier getting a Lamptron anti-vandal switch then, no? I've never soldered in my life so I wanted to know if it was going to be a easy fix.


No not an easy fix then. Ive never seen this anti-vandal switch before...


----------



## kpoeticg

I'm using all vandal switches in my rig.

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l1/g52/Switches.html


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> N
> No not an easy fix then. Ive never seen this anti-vandal switch before...


This - http://www.mountainmods.com/lamptron-illuminated-anti-vandal-switch-greenblack-latching-p-615.html


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> name="kpoeticg" url="/t/1329750/official-cooler-master-haf-xb-club/7650#post_21938765"]I'm using all vandal switches in my rig.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l1/g52/Switches.html


I wouldnt be able to handle looking at that hideous thing hahaha! Sry I only say this so strongly because I deal with those switches on the busses I work with on a daily basis. I dont want to relate my computer to a city transit bus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> This - http://www.mountainmods.com/lamptron-illuminated-anti-vandal-switch-greenblack-latching-p-615.html


That is more like something I would put on my pc rig.

But what does 'anti-vandal' really mean? Those are completely different switches... My guess is 'not easy to accidentaly turn off'


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I wouldnt be able to handle looking at that hideous thing hahaha! Sry I only say this so strongly because I deal with those switches on the busses I work with on a daily basis. I dont want to relate my computer to a city transit bus.
> That is more like something I would put on my pc rig.
> 
> But what does 'anti-vandal' really mean? Those are completely different switches... My guess is 'not easy to accidentaly turn off'


Those switches are actually universal. They have a nice push clicky sound and they're supposidely supposed to ward off thieves or something. I don't know.









I wouldn't mind soldering a new LED on there but seeing as that would be my first soldering project I'm too scared I'd mess something up. By using the above switch I can just cut a 22mm hole, get a harness for the switch and have this power/reset my computer but that leaves the two power/and reset buttons on the front of the case doing nothing.


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> Those switches are actually universal. They have a nice push clicky sound and they're supposidely supposed to ward off thieves or something. I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind soldering a new LED on there but seeing as that would be my first soldering project I'm too scared I'd mess something up. By using the above switch I can just cut a 22mm hole, get a harness for the switch and have this power/reset my computer but that leaves the two power/and reset buttons on the front of the case doing nothing.


you could just use the holes from the existing power and reset. Even if you just make a plate to mount the switches, and then cut out the area around the power/reset to house the anti vandal amulets. Simples.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> name="kpoeticg" url="/t/1329750/official-cooler-master-haf-xb-club/7650#post_21938765"]I'm using all vandal switches in my rig.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l1/g52/Switches.html
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt be able to handle looking at that hideous thing hahaha! Sry I only say this so strongly because I deal with those switches on the busses I work with on a daily basis. I dont want to relate my computer to a city transit bus.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> This - http://www.mountainmods.com/lamptron-illuminated-anti-vandal-switch-greenblack-latching-p-615.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is more like something I would put on my pc rig.
> 
> But what does 'anti-vandal' really mean? Those are completely different switches... My guess is 'not easy to accidentaly turn off'
Click to expand...

LOLLL. I linked you to the same exact switch as the lamptrons.

They have the 16mm and 22mm versions.

That mountainmods link is the same switches. FCPU sells the Lamptrons i'm pretty sure. That mountainmods is just the Black w/Green Circle version

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8729/ele-403/Green_Illuminated_Vandal_Resistant_Latching_Switch_-_16mm_-_Black_Housing_-_Ring_Illumination.html?tl=g52c343s894&id=2L7WJn3I&mv_pc=76469#blank



The 16mm's are good because you can usually use them for either Latching or Momentary. Momentary is for like power or reset, Latching is like turning a power switch on for something and being able to turn the switch off.

They call em Vandal Switches because people hide them in their cars, and you can't start the car without pressing the switch.


----------



## coinminer

Here are the first pics of my case.
Now i have the gpu's watercooled too. I will show pics soon.


----------



## wthenshaw

Welcome to OCN and the HAF XB Club.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> LOLLL. I linked you to the same exact switch as the lamptrons.
> They have the 16mm and 22mm versions.
> That mountainmods link is the same switches. FCPU sells the Lamptrons i'm pretty sure.


That first link you posted all I saw was the toggle switch with the red cover (military style I think) and just busted a gut laughing haha. It makes sense that it actually wasnt what you were posting about. I should have scrolled a little further


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> That first link you posted all I saw was the toggle switch with the red cover (military style I think) and just busted a gut laughing haha. It makes sense that it actually wasnt what you were posting about. I should have scrolled a little further


Yea, that was the "category" logo







a few lines below that, there was the same switches as was linked after..


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> It's all about getting those cables down tight through the nearest hole/grommet.
> Get your 24 pin, GPU powers into that hole between the 3.5 and 5.25 cages in the front.
> Tuck your SATA cables under the tray and then down into that slot between the cages in the front.
> Tuck the front panel headers under he actual motherboard as they are thin enough and no hot components near the bottom of the board.
> Any small cabling and fan wires again tuck them under the motherboard until you can route them through a grommet.
> You don't need to spend money on extensions and sleeving if you just want to make it neat. My psu has the stock sleeving on it and I haven't used a single extension in this build.
> 
> I'll probably take a better top down photo and maybe some side photos when I get home with my camera *Crummy phone pic*


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> That first link you posted all I saw was the toggle switch with the red cover (military style I think) and just busted a gut laughing haha. It makes sense that it actually wasnt what you were posting about. I should have scrolled a little further


LOLLLLL. The reason i linked you to the "Switches" Category page is because it had both 16 & 22mm. Generally modding resellers carry Vandal, Military/Duckbill, & Rocker Switches. I like Vandal Switches personally.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> LOLLLLL. The reason i linked you to the "Switches" Category page is because it had both 16 & 22mm. Generally modding resellers carry Vandal, Military/Duckbill, & Rocker Switches. I like Vandal Switches personally.


Im gonna have to look around locally for switches like that because I like them alot too.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*


Looks great! My only concern is putting wires through the holes near the bottom of the tray. Is there enough room to get those cables out without removing the board from the tray?

Because you have to remove the tray to get to the lower half of the case, I don't want to have to unscrew the board to do so.

Many props, super clean. I'd love to see the bottom half of your case as I suspect that area is what separates the men of cable managemnet from the boys.


----------



## Majentrix

It's pain to get to them yes, but it looks neat.
Plus if you have any form of water cooling it becomes even harder to get to.

I personally have them running off to the side, but only because I have everything sleeved and neat.


----------



## Tofic

Hi, guys I just bought this case, so im new in this forum/club. I have 2 questions:

Do you really need to install the top 200mm fan?
If not, Does it affect the overrall cooling performance?

I want to install a Noctua NH-d14 cpu cooler which is huge and wont fit if the 200 fan is installed. (I dont trust in closed loops like h100i)

Sorry about my English. Greetings from Spain


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tofic*
> 
> Hi, guys I just bought this case, so im new in this forum/club. I have 2 questions:
> 
> Do you really need to install the top 200mm fan?
> If not, Does it affect the overrall cooling performance?
> 
> I want to install a Noctua NH-d14 cpu cooler which is huge and wont fit if the 200 fan is installed. (I dont trust in closed loops like h100i)
> 
> Sorry about my English. Greetings from Spain


Greetings and welcome to the club.

No it is NOT needed or required and to be honest, most of the cases don't even include it. So I wouldn't even worry with it. As far as performance, it all depends on how you plan to run your build. I cut out the side vents and put acrylic windows in both sides and replaced the mesh top with a window too. With powerful fans like the CoolerMaster Jetflo 120s I actually dropped 2* C. So no performance problems with out it. Most people on this board don't even bother with it.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Well after being beat and battered by you guys about my lack of cable management (exaggeration?) I decided to spend some time tonight and tidy it up. It's still far from perfect, but it is an improvement.

Be gentle!


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> Well after being beat and battered by you guys about my lack of cable management (exaggeration?) I decided to spend some time tonight and tidy it up. It's still far from perfect, but it is an improvement.
> 
> Be gentle!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good!

I finally took some pics of mine after getting my new h220 and fans in.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> Well after being beat and battered by you guys about my lack of cable management (exaggeration?) I decided to spend some time tonight and tidy it up. It's still far from perfect, but it is an improvement.
> 
> Be gentle!


That's a massive improvement


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tofic*
> 
> Hi, guys I just bought this case, so im new in this forum/club. I have 2 questions:
> 
> Do you really need to install the top 200mm fan?
> If not, Does it affect the overrall cooling performance?
> 
> I want to install a Noctua NH-d14 cpu cooler which is huge and wont fit if the 200 fan is installed. (I dont trust in closed loops like h100i)
> 
> Sorry about my English. Greetings from Spain


Welcome to OCN, and welcome to the HAF XB Club
As said above, not many uses the top fan. it offers little to no improvement and in some cases it even upstruckts the "front to back" airflow witch can lead to worse performance.
If you have multiple GPUs running on air, It CAN bring down the GPU temps.

Many of us choose to change the mesh top for a window (CM is selling one separately, but you can make a better looking one for that price if you own some cutting tools)

I just love when ppl are asking questions like this







gives me a chance to repost my pics ^_^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> Well after being beat and battered by you guys about my lack of cable management (exaggeration?) I decided to spend some time tonight and tidy it up. It's still far from perfect, but it is an improvement.
> 
> Be gentle!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Much better! still need to get the cable rink under the 240 radiator under the tray







but looks much better already!


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Much better! still need to get the cable rink under the 240 radiator under the tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but looks much better already!


Yeah, those cables were already cabled tied down and I didn't feel the need to change them as they are already out of the way. The space inbetween the hot swap bays and the 5.25" drives is already very cramped and I didn't want to have to cram the cables in there.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tofic*
> 
> Hi, guys I just bought this case, so im new in this forum/club. I have 2 questions:
> 
> Do you really need to install the top 200mm fan?
> If not, Does it affect the overrall cooling performance?
> 
> I want to install a Noctua NH-d14 cpu cooler which is huge and wont fit if the 200 fan is installed. (I dont trust in closed loops like h100i)
> 
> Sorry about my English. Greetings from Spain


It is not 100% needed but can be useful. In my case, adding the 200mm fan as an intake eliminated the 10+ degree variation between my graphics cards. My graphic cards have non reference coolers on them and are of the open air type, which when close together feed the top card a fair amount of hot air from the bottom card. The fan is able to put enough fresh air in between the two to eliminate the problem.


----------



## yukkerz

Haven't posted in a while but. Managed to water cool my 780ti. Still have a good bit of room. Another 780ti kraken g10 and nzxt x40 is coming next.


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> Well after being beat and battered by you guys about my lack of cable management (exaggeration?) I decided to spend some time tonight and tidy it up. It's still far from perfect, but it is an improvement.
> 
> Be gentle!


Massive Improvement. Glad we were able to beat you into submiss--.... I mean, persuade you into cleaning it up a little.







After all, as enthusiasts we want the cases to be as show worthy as we can get them, right? Even if it's just shown off to others here. I am one of about 10 friends that regularly get together for a bi-monthly Game Night and I am the only "Enthusiast" build in the group, only 1 other one is even remotely custom with lights, and a general red/black theme, but he hasn't put much time into it. I have along way to go, but compliments with every change and update I do. This is why we do it!

Plus the more tidy it can get, the less restriction there is on airflow and the better it will perform, even if its just on air. Flow is a must for good cooling!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yukkerz*
> 
> 
> Haven't posted in a while but. Managed to water cool my 780ti. Still have a good bit of room. Another 780ti kraken g10 and nzxt x40 is coming next.


Very nice, can't wait to see you cram a 3rd cooling unit into that lil box. Gonna get real tight real soon


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yukkerz*
> 
> 
> Haven't posted in a while but. Managed to water cool my 780ti. Still have a good bit of room. Another 780ti kraken g10 and nzxt x40 is coming next.


Nice choice with the cougars


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> you could just use the holes from the existing power and reset. Even if you just make a plate to mount the switches, and then cut out the area around the power/reset to house the anti vandal amulets. Simples.


That's actually a good idea. Just gonna suck getting those square holes to look nice and round.


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> LOLLL. I linked you to the same exact switch as the lamptrons.
> They have the 16mm and 22mm versions.
> That mountainmods link is the same switches. FCPU sells the Lamptrons i'm pretty sure. That mountainmods is just the Black w/Green Circle version
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8729/ele-403/Green_Illuminated_Vandal_Resistant_Latching_Switch_-_16mm_-_Black_Housing_-_Ring_Illumination.html?tl=g52c343s894&id=2L7WJn3I&mv_pc=76469#blank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 16mm's are good because you can usually use them for either Latching or Momentary. Momentary is for like power or reset, Latching is like turning a power switch on for something and being able to turn the switch off.
> 
> They call em Vandal Switches because people hide them in their cars, and you can't start the car without pressing the switch.


I had a question about those blade type of switches. Do I just twist the wires around them or solder them directly? The screw momentary types look more secure and more familiar to me (banana plug similar style







)


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> I had a question about those blade type of switches. Do I just twist the wires around them or solder them directly? The screw momentary types look more secure and more familiar to me (banana plug similar style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


If you look there at Frozencpu, they have the wireloom for the switch as an option, already have the quick connects to go on the spade connectors already even.....


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> If you look there at Frozencpu, they have the wireloom for the switch as an option, already have the quick connects to go on the spade connectors already even.....


I saw those harnesses and they look good. My only concern with them is their build quality as some of the review on FrozenPC on the ModSmart harnesses are they are not soldered correctly and are too short - which if that's the case I'd rather just do it myself.

Just looking to minimize the amount of soldering I'd have to do because I've never soldered electronics before (only sheet metal).


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah. You can solder em if you want. Quick Disconnects/Spade Connectors are what are usually used for em. You can buy the wire harnesses pre-made, just make sure you get the right one (Latching/Momentary/LED's)

They sell the spade connectors at Radio Shack, FCPU sells em too.

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g52/c403/s320/list/p1/Switches-Remotes_and_Switch_Cabling-Spade_Connectors-Page1.html?id=2L7WJn3I&mv_pc=88915

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g52/c403/s319/list/p1/Switches-Remotes_and_Switch_Cabling-Switch_Cabling-Page1.html?id=2L7WJn3I&mv_pc=88916

Edit: I have a cpl Mod/Smart switches that came with harnesses in the box. They definitely have the Spade Connectors. Not sure what solder people are referring to in the reviews....


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah. You can solder em if you want. Quick Disconnects/Spade Connectors are what are usually used for em. You can buy the wire harnesses pre-made, just make sure you get the right one (Latching/Momentary/LED's)
> 
> They sell the spade connectors at Radio Shack, FCPU sells em too.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g52/c403/s320/list/p1/Switches-Remotes_and_Switch_Cabling-Spade_Connectors-Page1.html?id=2L7WJn3I&mv_pc=88915
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g52/c403/s319/list/p1/Switches-Remotes_and_Switch_Cabling-Switch_Cabling-Page1.html?id=2L7WJn3I&mv_pc=88916
> 
> Edit: I have a cpl Mod/Smart switches that came with harnesses in the box. They definitely have the Spade Connectors. Not sure what solder people are referring to in the reviews....


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11094/ele-745/ModSmart_28mm_Vandal_Resistant_Switch_Wire_Harness_-_4_x_2-Pin_Power_Switch_and_LED_-_Wire-SWT-28.html#blank

Read that review wrong. Guy was saying the wires came off the harnesses.

Also, switching gears I'm looking at doing a custom loop and it doesn't seem like there's much space in the bottom for a rez so I was looking at something like this one: LINK but 1) I don't know if it would cause the pump to run dry because it seemingly runs off to the side instead of on top of the pump, and 2) I don't know if it will clear the motherboard tray. It's 90mm tall. I might just do what you guys did and mount a 150 rez on to the side panels.


----------



## kpoeticg

Just as crappy as pretty much everything that comes pre-sleeved =)

I can't think of really any products i'd recommend to somebody based on their sleeving. Maybe some Phobya accessories. Nothing compares to sleeving something yourself. But then, if you're willing to sleeve yourself, you might as well just make your own harness. If i use the harnesses that came free with my Mod/Smart switches, i'll definitely be sleeving em myself. I already know i'm gonna have to make a few of the harnesses from scratch though

Even excellent OEM sleeving jobs usually have too much heatsrhink.

Edit: Clicking that link reminded me, they're not sleeved. It's that transparent material like in the pics. More protection than sleeving

Any Res-Top for a pump won't let the pump run dry. There's alot of options. XSPC doesn't always have the best flowrate's with their pump tops. That'll work fine though.

Not sure about the size. Some people have small vertical res's on the mobo level. Horizontal's easier in the XB though. D5's are pretty big too. That's why i'm using a DDC setup personally. I'd rather fit a cpl D5's, but no room


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Just as crappy as pretty much everything that comes pre-sleeved =)
> 
> I can't think of really any products i'd recommend to somebody based on their sleeving. Maybe some Phobya accessories. Nothing compares to sleeving something yourself. But then, if you're willing to sleeve yourself, you might as well just make your own harness. If i use the harnesses that came free with my Mod/Smart switches, i'll definitely be sleeving em myself. I already know i'm gonna have to make a few of the harnesses from scratch though
> 
> Even excellent OEM sleeving jobs usually have too much heatsrhink.
> 
> Edit: Clicking that link reminded me, they're not sleeved. It's that transparent material like in the pics. More protection than sleeving
> 
> Any Res-Top for a pump won't let the pump run dry. There's alot of options. XSPC doesn't always have the best flowrate's with their pump tops. That'll work fine though.
> Not sure about the size. Some people have small vertical res's on the mobo level. Horizontal's easier in the XB though. D5's are pretty big too. That's why i'm using a DDC setup personally. I'd rather fit a cpl D5's, but no room


I got screwed on my end and picked up the 655 from MicroCenter and then I got it home and realized that it wasn't the one with the variable flow switch on the bottom. It's still within the return period but I'm too lazy to back up there (1.5 hour drive) to return it and reorder it online or a MCP355. I'm thinking about sticking it on a Lamptron fan controller to control the pump speed but it seems like their new fan controller doesn't support that feature: LINK


----------



## kpoeticg

When you say "Feature", do you mean PWM?

Is your D5 the MCP655 or the MCP655 PWM? PWM is better, but you need a way to control it. If it's just a plain D5 with no pot and no pwm then you can only voltage control it. That's what that Lamptron Controller will do. Voltage Control.

I'd personally go with the D5 Vario (with the knob) or PWM. It's up to you though.

Or i'd go with an MCP35x (PWM) or MCP355. Or you could just get an Apogee Drive II which has a MCP35x built into the CPU Block. Then you can just get a horizontal res mounted above it.


----------



## Hikaru12

Yes, I got the bone stock MCP655 without PWM. I didn't know I'd be able to stick on that controller and do it that way since I thought that would only be able to tell me the pumps RPM and not actually control it like a fan? I know the other Lamptrons can do it because they have flow sensors and what not but I didn't know the one I linked you could do that as well.

The Apogee looks real nice but I probably just a get PWM for the time being. I'm not planning on WCing my cards so I don't need the extra heat and flow rates of the 35x


----------



## kpoeticg

The Apogee is PWM. It's the 35x









No controller that i know of comes with flow sensors. Some flow sensors can be connected to fan controllers, but that's specific to the flowmeter usually.

The Lamptron you linked has 30W per channel, that should be enough for a D5.

D5's have better flowrates. DDC's have more head pressure for restrictive loops. I recommended the Apogee Drive II/MCP35x because it's much smaller than a D5. Not because of it's extra head pressure. Fitting pumps can be challenging in the XB, especially D5's. Apogee Drive II is a neat and tidy solution.


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> The Apogee is PWM. It's the 35x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No controller that i know of comes with flow sensors. Some flow sensors can be connected to fan controllers, but that's specific to the flowmeter usually.
> The Lamptron you linked has 30W per channel, that should be enough for a D5.
> 
> D5's have better flowrates. DDC's have more head pressure for restrictive loops. I recommended the Apogee Drive II/MCP35x because it's much smaller than a D5. Not because of it's extra head pressure. Fitting pumps can be challenging in the XB, especially D5's. Apogee Drive II is a neat and tidy solution.


Aw, but what am I gonna do with my new EK Supremacy Gold block?


----------



## akirablaid

Hey gurus, I'm trying to get some cathodes into my XB EVO up under the lip inside each side of the case There's these L-brackets I want to get it under, but they're held on with the same bolts as most of the case, and I'm not sure how to get them out.

They're not screws, and they don't release with pressure, or not the amount I applied.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akirablaid*
> 
> Hey gurus, I'm trying to get some cathodes into my XB EVO up under the lip inside each side of the case There's these L-brackets I want to get it under, but they're held on with the same bolts as most of the case, and I'm not sure how to get them out.
> 
> They're not screws, and they don't release with pressure, or not the amount I applied.


Rivets my friend, sent you a PM


----------



## akirablaid

Aw, I was hoping to find some other way than drilling 'em out but that's what it'll come to. Case is started to look really slick. Thanks Jugurnot.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> Aw, but what am I gonna do with my new EK Supremacy Gold block?


Ohhh, i see. That Gold Supremacy looks sick. I switched my Apogee Drive for a Supremacy also =)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akirablaid*
> 
> Hey gurus, I'm trying to get some cathodes into my XB EVO up under the lip inside each side of the case There's these L-brackets I want to get it under, but they're held on with the same bolts as most of the case, and I'm not sure how to get them out.
> 
> They're not screws, and they don't release with pressure, or not the amount I applied.


Just drill em out with a 1/8" drill bit. Should only take a few seconds


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akirablaid*
> 
> Aw, I was hoping to find some other way than drilling 'em out but that's what it'll come to. Case is started to look really slick. Thanks Jugurnot.


Even though you can put a cloth down underneath to cover all your mobo from metal pieces, I HIGHLY recommend you stripping the case down completely before doing any drilling. It only takes a tiny piece to short out a circuit, and you wouldn't even see it.


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> Also, switching gears I'm looking at doing a custom loop and it doesn't seem like there's much space in the bottom for a rez so I was looking at something like this one: LINK but 1) I don't know if it would cause the pump to run dry because it seemingly runs off to the side instead of on top of the pump, and 2) I don't know if it will clear the motherboard tray. It's 90mm tall. I might just do what you guys did and mount a 150 rez on to the side panels.


I managed to fit an EK 250 res horizontally in the top of the left side panel. It's a bit of a pain to get that side panel on and off but worth the extra fluid feeding my dual DDC 3.25 pumps.





My pump set-up is located in below the mobo tray directly under the res. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> I'm thinking about sticking it on a Lamptron fan controller to control the pump speed but it seems like their new fan controller doesn't support that feature: LINK


If you can find one, the Lamptron CW611 is an excellent 6 channel controller for fans or pumps. LINK


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> If you can find one, the Lamptron CW611 is an excellent 6 channel controller for fans or pumps. LINK


Oh cool that's exactly what I'm looking for. They sell it on Frozencpu.


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> Oh cool that's exactly what I'm looking for. They sell it on Frozencpu.


Sweet, glad to help.


----------



## Jugurnot

Hey guys on the topic of fan controllers, how effective are 3 pin controllers with pwm fans/pump?


----------



## kpoeticg

Well, PWM fans and pumps have different circuitry than their analog counterparts. PWM devices aren't really meant to be voltage controlled. You CAN voltage control them, but it shortens the lifespan, and can be noisier.

If you wanna run PWM devices, it's best to control them via PWM. The PWM pin/wire is the 4th one. Any 3Pin header/controller is only capable of voltage control

Most or all PWM fans and pumps on the market also have versions that aren't PWM. If you don't intend to use PWM Control, you might as well just get the version that's meant for Voltage Control


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Well, PWM fans and pumps have different circuitry than their analog counterparts. PWM devices aren't really meant to be voltage controlled. You CAN voltage control them, but it shortens the lifespan, and can be noisier.
> 
> If you wanna run PWM devices, it's best to control them via PWM. The PWM pin/wire is the 4th one. Any 3Pin header/controller is only capable of voltage control
> 
> Most or all PWM fans and pumps on the market also have versions that aren't PWM. If you don't intend to use PWM Control, you might as well just get the version that's meant for Voltage Control


Gotcha. Ill just stick with speedfan then. Not willing to put my fans lifespan at risk, nor the noise increase. I just really want to fill these 5.25" bays LOL

I think ill just keep them reserved until I expand my loop with temp and flowrate sensors


----------



## kpoeticg

If you plan on adding temp and flowrate sensors, and also want PWM control, there's really only one good option. Aquaero 6









It's really designed to control your cooling off differences in flowrate and temperature. I highly recommend it when you end up expanding your loop


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> If you plan on adding temp and flowrate sensors, and also want PWM control, there's really only one good option. Aquaero 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really designed to control your cooling off differences in flowrate and temperature. I highly recommend it when you end up expanding your loop


I would say it's not worth it in a case like the HAF XB because you wouldn't really be able to fit as much hardware that would actually warrant the need for a Aquareo.

I'm personally reevaluating putting in a custom loop in my HAF XB and just popping in a AIO and reserving the custom one for a Corsair 540. I think I'll be using my HAF XB as a mobile game console/LAN machine as intended rather than my main desktop. Really liked it's design too







Hard to find a nice cube case nowadays.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> I would say it's not worth it in a case like the HAF XB because you wouldn't really be able to fit as much hardware that would actually warrant the need for a Aquareo.
> 
> I'm personally reevaluating putting in a custom loop in my HAF XB and just popping in a AIO and reserving the custom one for a Corsair 540. I think I'll be using my HAF XB as a mobile game console/LAN machine as intended rather than my main desktop. Really liked it's design too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to find a nice cube case nowadays.


Guessing you haven't seen kpoeticg's build log?


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Guessing you haven't seen kpoeticg's build log?


I'll check it out but I'm not much of a modder. Might have to start getting some tools and learning how to solder.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> I'll check it out but I'm not much of a modder. Might have to start getting some tools and learning how to solder.


Soldering takes varying times to get "good" at depending on the quality of your iron.

Watch a couple YouTube videos and spend a few hours practising on bits of spare wire till you get comfortable with it.


----------



## kpoeticg

You can definitely fit a worthy loop in the XB if you're motivated.



Don't really need to solder. A Dremel is useful though









Soldering's definitely a useful skill to have. Not necessarily needed for casemodding. It can come in handy for sleeving, making splitters, LED's, etc....


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can definitely fit a worthy loop in the XB if you're motivated.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't really need to solder. A Dremel is useful though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soldering's definitely a useful skill to have. Not necessarily needed for casemodding. It can come in handy for sleeving, making splitters, LED's, etc....


Holy crap. But where do you mount your rez and pump(s)? You modded the hell out of that thing.


----------



## kpoeticg

That's an old pic. The res would be mounted horizontal on the opposite side to where the 240 is. I also was running an Apogee Drive II when my build looked like that. I've gone a bit further now.

Another thing to note with that side 240 is i modded the mobo support rails and the door handle so i didn't have to sacrifice the handles on the XB. I just had to trim a bit off so it was still functional.

I've broken down my XB since then and i'm replacing some parts with acrylic.


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> That's an old pic. The res would be mounted horizontal on the opposite side to where the 240 is. I also was running an Apogee Drive II when my build looked like that. I've gone a bit further now.
> 
> Another thing to note with that side 240 is i modded the mobo support rails and the door handle so i didn't have to sacrifice the handles on the XB. I just had to trim a bit off so it was still functional.
> 
> I've broken down my XB since then and i'm replacing some parts with acrylic.


Props to your modding skills man. I'm a poor college student so I can't really afford any modding tools to do what you've done to your XB but maybe I'll rethink modding it for the future. For the time being, while I save up I think it might go for another cubeish case like the 540 only for the sole fact that it has what I need out of it right now at this point in time without me having to mod it. I don't plan on WC'ing my vid cards.


----------



## kpoeticg

If you're not cooling your GPU's, then what's the benefit of the 540? The biggest differences between the XB and the 540 IMO is the XB is more portable and has handles while the 540 can fit a 360 + 240 without modding. Why would you need more than the stock 240 + 120 of the XB for just a CPU?

Also, thanks =)


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> If you're not cooling your GPU's, then what's the benefit of the 540? The biggest differences between the XB and the 540 IMO is the XB is more portable and has handles while the 540 can fit a 360 + 240 without modding. Why would you need more than the stock 240 + 120 of the XB for just a CPU?
> 
> Also, thanks =)


Because down the line I may want to add WCing support for the vid cards or have really low RPM's but yeah a 420 combo might be overkill for just a CPU. I'm also looking at the Lian Li PC-D600 and it looks amazing. Definitely thinking about that if I want to go all out in the future.


----------



## messerschmidt

Hello guys.
Is it worth to change 120mm front fans to 140mm?
is it better if i use back fan as intake?
since haf xb has so much ventilation for passive exhaust
recommend me some good case fans please









Thanks


----------



## welshy46

main reason to change to 140mm fans from 120mm is you get the more air flow at lower rpm.The rear 120mm fan should be left as an exhaust to give a front to back airflow through the case. As for fans, I use Phobya g silent fans. Cheap good airflow and quiet. Depends on whats available where you live. I'd like to try Cougars, but I'm not paying £25each in the UK for them.


----------



## messerschmidt

oh i see. as for now, i leave my rear fan slot empty. I'll purchase one soon. So, it's the best configuration to leave rear fan as an exhaust. Is it Cougar Dual-X or Vortex? It's quite cheap in my place for Cougar Dual-X, around $10 each.


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *messerschmidt*
> 
> oh i see. as for now, i leave my rear fan slot empty. I'll purchase one soon. So, it's the best configuration to leave rear fan as an exhaust. Is it Cougar Dual-X or Vortex? It's quite cheap in my place for Cougar Dual-X, around $10 each.


I would recommend Prolimatec or Antec True Quiet fans for 140mm. Generally, the bigger the fan the more airflow you get and the slower you can run it at which reduces noise. This is why 80mm fans are really loud as opposed to 120mm as opposed to a 200mm fan.

Rear fans are best left as exhaust so you can get a front to back airflow.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> If you plan on adding temp and flowrate sensors, and also want PWM control, there's really only one good option. Aquaero 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really designed to control your cooling off differences in flowrate and temperature. I highly recommend it when you end up expanding your loop


Thanks. Saving up for that now


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *messerschmidt*
> 
> Hello guys.
> Is it worth to change 120mm front fans to 140mm?
> is it better if i use back fan as intake?
> since haf xb has so much ventilation for passive exhaust
> recommend me some good case fans please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I highly recommend Noctua fans. Some may not like the colour scheme but they are pretty widely considered one of if not the best brand you can buy. They are all about great performance at really low noise levels. The NF-F12 are a great all rounder, they are designed for high static pressure for use with radiators but because of their very directed airflow they also make very good intake and exhaust fans.

They also come with something like a 6 year warranty, which tells you something about how well they are built. They are $25 each around here, which is reasonable for what you get in my opinion.


----------



## Jugurnot

^ Would probably be my second choice, bested by the Cougar Vortex's, if I had the money to drop on them. The color isn't preffered, but if I were to use em on a future build I would make my theme match the fans.


----------



## messerschmidt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> I would recommend Prolimatec or Antec True Quiet fans for 140mm. Generally, the bigger the fan the more airflow you get and the slower you can run it at which reduces noise. This is why 80mm fans are really loud as opposed to 120mm as opposed to a 200mm fan.
> 
> Rear fans are best left as exhaust so you can get a front to back airflow.


okay then. there's no Antec fans here. Prolimatech fans come with LED, which i quite dislike. Thanks for your answer. I'll go with exhaust for rear fan.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> I highly recommend Noctua fans. Some may not like the colour scheme but they are pretty widely considered one of if not the best brand you can buy. They are all about great performance at really low noise levels. The NF-F12 are a great all rounder, they are designed for high static pressure for use with radiators but because of their very directed airflow they also make very good intake and exhaust fans.
> 
> They also come with something like a 6 year warranty, which tells you something about how well they are built. They are $25 each around here, which is reasonable for what you get in my opinion.


I've been considering Noctua Fans, too. I heard that they're premium fans, which come with 6 years warranty. There are 3 types : NF-S12A, NF-P12, NF-F12. From Noctua website, they say that S12A is the best for case, P12 is balanced for case and heatsink & radiator, and F12 is the best for heatsink & radiator. Since front fans in HAF XB is so close with all hardwares, i think F12 will be the best. Is it right? But it was the loudest of all. Is it loud? Some say that noctua fans are all dead silent. Is it true?


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *messerschmidt*
> 
> okay then. there's no Antec fans here. Prolimatech fans come with LED, which i quite dislike. Thanks for your answer. I'll go with exhaust for rear fan.
> I've been considering Noctua Fans, too. I heard that they're premium fans, which come with 6 years warranty. There are 3 types : NF-S12A, NF-P12, NF-F12. From Noctua website, they say that S12A is the best for case, P12 is balanced for case and heatsink & radiator, and F12 is the best for heatsink & radiator. Since front fans in HAF XB is so close with all hardwares, i think F12 will be the best. Is it right? But it was the loudest of all. Is it loud? Some say that noctua fans are all dead silent. Is it true?


You will be hard pressed to hear the nf-f12's over other fans and ambient room noise when using the low noise adapter.


----------



## locx

Does anyone have experience with Aerocool DS fans? The specs seem pretty good and I found them for only 14.95€ near me, thinking about buying some, maybe even up in advance before I pull the trigger on this case.


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *messerschmidt*
> 
> okay then. there's no Antec fans here. Prolimatech fans come with LED, which i quite dislike. Thanks for your answer. I'll go with exhaust for rear fan.
> I've been considering Noctua Fans, too. I heard that they're premium fans, which come with 6 years warranty. There are 3 types : NF-S12A, NF-P12, NF-F12. From Noctua website, they say that S12A is the best for case, P12 is balanced for case and heatsink & radiator, and F12 is the best for heatsink & radiator. Since front fans in HAF XB is so close with all hardwares, i think F12 will be the best. Is it right? But it was the loudest of all. Is it loud? Some say that noctua fans are all dead silent. Is it true?


Where do you live? I was talking about the Prolimatech PRO-USV14. That thing can push 94CFM at 20db. It looks sweet too. It's all black, no LED's.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> Where do you live? I was talking about the Prolimatech PRO-USV14. That thing can push 94CFM at 20db. It looks sweet too. It's all black, no LED's.


Only issue is their really low static pressure. They will be great for just dumping air into a case with no obstructions, but get anything in the way and they will lose effectiveness quickly.

For example the front panel of the HAF XB is rather constrictive since the air has to be pulled through the front mesh, dust filter, and the thick plastic mesh of the plastic front panel.

*messerschmidt*

I would take a look at the Noctua NF-A15. It has about 10% less CFM than the Prolimatech, but has over 1.5 times the static pressure. This will let it actually achieve more of it's rated airflow as soon as things get more restrictive than open air. IT is also just as quiet.


----------



## CharFlo88

Finally decided to get a gaming keyboard. Func KB-460.


----------



## IndrekHaav

Hi all, future club member here. Just pulled the trigger on a HAF XB Evo, to replace my current Frontier SH09A case. The components going in are: Asus P8P67 Deluxe, i7-2600K w/ Corsair H60, Gigabyte HD 6850, 8 GB Kingston HyperX, 250 GB Samsung 840 EVO, 750 GB WD Caviar Black, Corsair CX600. The system was initially built on a budget, with most of the money going towards CPU and GPU power, and I've slowly been upgrading the rest of the components - adding the SSD, switching to liquid cooling from stock Intel HSF, and now it's time for a new case.

I was also strongly considering the Corsair Carbide 540 Air, but ultimately was turned off by the higher price tag, vertical 5.25" slots, less modular construction and, well, the fact that in the end it's still a tower, whereas the enthusiast in me wanted a more exciting form factor.

Anyway, I wanted to clarify a couple of issues while I wait for my XB. Apologies if these have been answered before, but at 770+ pages this thread is a bit long to read through.

I've read reports about people frying their drives in the front X-Docks. Was this determined to be solely due to misplugged Molex connectors? Or is there reason to be concerned about the hot-plug PCB itself as well?
Also, I read that CM came out with a revised hot-plug PCB that adds reverse polarity protection and moves the Molex connector off-board. Does the XB Evo ship with this PCB, or does it have the same one as the original XB?
I was thinking of putting both of the drives in the X-Docks (hence the above questions). Is there any advantage, e.g. in terms of cooling, cable management or acoustics, to putting them in the rear drive cage instead?
Are the stock 120 mm fans good enough for a non-OC setup? Any significantly better aftermarket alternatives that I should be considering?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jugurnot

Welcome!

To answer your questions to the best of my knowledge:

1+2. I believe the issue is resolved, and all XB's sold today (non-EVO and EVO versions) have the updated pcb. It now uses a SATA power conector harness soldered onto the board instead of molex, and the SATA data ports point upwards.

3. Without modification to the case, drives in the x-dock will be running hotter than those in the hdd cage. Also I found that cable management was easier in the hdd cage than the x-dock bays because your psu cables run near the pcb and space can be tight.

4. In the non-EVO version the fans are garbage, but I cant say much about the jetflo's in the EVO version.


----------



## Hekynn

thanks next month I'll be switching to Liquid cooling aka Corsair H75 with 2 af120s blue led for front and a Cooler Master Megaflow for top exhaust I wanna keep my system nice and quiet and cool after that gonna upgrade to a 780 ti and a ssd to get rid of the loud hard drive in my rig.


----------



## Jugurnot

This is what I did to drop temps on my drives in the x-dock by about 5 degrees.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah the EVO definitely has the upgraded X-Dock. JetFlo's are supposed to be pretty decent. I heard they get loud at full speed, but also move a bunch of air.


----------



## SortOfGrim

must fans get loud at high speed.

In other news..I'm going to replace my front rad fans (AP15's). Thinking of either the NoiseBlocker NB-eLoop B12-3 1900RPM or the Corsair SP120 HPE 2350RPM.
choices, choices


----------



## kpoeticg

Why would you do that? Pretty much anything is a downgrade from AP-15's, except maybe AP-00's


----------



## TLSheff

I have a Rev 1 XB and still use the Molex PCB (I am not an idiot and know how to plug in molex properly). A friend bought the Evo version and likes it as well, the fans sound about the same, but his does move alot of air. Tho they are "Jetflo" fans, they are NOT Jetflo fans. Looking at them you can tell they aren't the standard that went in the EVO, but I replaced my Rev 1 stock ones with actual JetFlos from Fry's/Newegg, and there is a MAJOR difference in sound and flo.

Jetflos are loud because they spool up to 2000 RPMS at max, the EVO fans do not, at least I haven't heard his spool up that much. Mine runs on a multi fan power block at 100% and it sounds like a Hoover, but I like the temps they keep it at. I am about performance, not sound. Plus its not right by my head so it doesn't annoy me, cant hear it over the speakers.


----------



## kpoeticg

What do you mean by they're Jetflo's but not Jetflo's?

I've seen the EVO advertised as coming with Jetflo's and Xtraflo's at different times. Are they Xtraflo's?


----------



## TLSheff

Could be Xtraflos... but they are different from them as well. Its like a unique fan specific to the EVOs. I haven't seen them before, but its advertised as the Jetflos, but they aren't. I know because I dremeled out the honeycomb on his front panel and when I pulled it off, I was like "These aren't like MY Jetflos"... but they aren't like the stock fans my Rev1 came with either...

XtraFlo

Notice the clear blades, curved, but transparent despite the fact its black.

My XB has blue LED Jetflos on the inside, 2 blacks hiding behind the front panel for that sleek look, notice the difference

My Jetflos look like this, only the blue ones have LEDs and wiring done on the inside of the frame. The frame gives it away.

My friends are more like the Xtraflos, but the blades werent transparent. But it was marked as including Jetflo Fans... he didn't care, gonna replace them later anyways.

Just odd.


----------



## IndrekHaav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> To answer your questions to the best of my knowledge:
> 
> 1+2. I believe the issue is resolved, and all XB's sold today (non-EVO and EVO versions) have the updated pcb. It now uses a SATA power conector harness soldered onto the board instead of molex, and the SATA data ports point upwards.
> 
> 3. Without modification to the case, drives in the x-dock will be running hotter than those in the hdd cage. Also I found that cable management was easier in the hdd cage than the x-dock bays because your psu cables run near the pcb and space can be tight.
> 
> 4. In the non-EVO version the fans are garbage, but I cant say much about the jetflo's in the EVO version.


Thanks for the quick reply! Do you know how much hotter the drives would be running in the X-Dock? If it's just a couple of degrees than that's no biggie, but if it's significantly more, then that's a strong argument for using the rear drive cage. Has anyone done any comparison tests regarding this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah the EVO definitely has the upgraded X-Dock. JetFlo's are supposed to be pretty decent. I heard they get loud at full speed, but also move a bunch of air.


Upgraded X-Dock? I've looked at CM's published chart about the differences between XB and XB Evo, but didn't see anything about the X-Docks. Can you clarify?

Thanks for the info re: JetFlo's. I guess I'll just have to try them out and see how well they work with my setup.


----------



## kpoeticg

Well they sell Jetflo's without LED's also. But if the blades were curved like Xtraflo's, then definitely not Jetflo's. Sounds like Blademasters, but it could definitely be just Xtraflo's that don't have transparent blades and only come with the EVO.

Blade design is definitely fan-specific though. It they're not shaped like Jetflo's then they're not

Edit: @IndrekHaav, the X-Dock PCB only came with a Molex Power for a short time on the Rev.1 XB. When they released the Rev.2/Refresh, they made it with Sata Power.

By the time the EVO came out, the X-Dock came with Sata Power. It wouldn't be considered an upgrade on the EVO because it was a change that was made before they released the EVO


----------



## IndrekHaav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Edit: @IndrekHaav
> , the X-Dock PCB only came with a Molex Power for a short time on the Rev.1 XB. When they released the Rev.2/Refresh, they made it with Sata Power.
> 
> By the time the EVO came out, the X-Dock came with Sata Power. It wouldn't be considered an upgrade on the EVO because it was a change that was made before they released the EVO


D'oh! Should have realised you meant the hot-swap PCB. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## kpoeticg

NP


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Why would you do that? Pretty much anything is a downgrade from AP-15's, except maybe AP-00's


Because the Ap15's are going in my M8. I wish I could still find the AP15's somewhere..


----------



## kpoeticg

Ahh, gotcha!!

I'm pretty sure eLoops are quieter than SP120's. I've never had SP120's in person though.


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> Only issue is their really low static pressure. They will be great for just dumping air into a case with no obstructions, but get anything in the way and they will lose effectiveness quickly.
> 
> For example the front panel of the HAF XB is rather constrictive since the air has to be pulled through the front mesh, dust filter, and the thick plastic mesh of the plastic front panel.
> 
> *messerschmidt*
> 
> I would take a look at the Noctua NF-A15. It has about 10% less CFM than the Prolimatech, but has over 1.5 times the static pressure. This will let it actually achieve more of it's rated airflow as soon as things get more restrictive than open air. IT is also just as quiet.


Oh I was just talking about using them as an exhaust. There are much better high static pressure fans out there. Gentle Typhoon make some great ones but they have some limited color schemes.


----------



## messerschmidt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> Where do you live? I was talking about the Prolimatech PRO-USV14. That thing can push 94CFM at 20db. It looks sweet too. It's all black, no LED's.


There's no Prolimatech PRO-USV14 here. The only Prolimatech fans available here are just Vortex series, which come with LED. I'm considering Noiseblocker fans though, which are as good as Noctua fans, but they have black fans. Unfortunately, they aren't available here.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> Only issue is their really low static pressure. They will be great for just dumping air into a case with no obstructions, but get anything in the way and they will lose effectiveness quickly.
> 
> For example the front panel of the HAF XB is rather constrictive since the air has to be pulled through the front mesh, dust filter, and the thick plastic mesh of the plastic front panel.
> 
> *messerschmidt*
> 
> I would take a look at the Noctua NF-A15. It has about 10% less CFM than the Prolimatech, but has over 1.5 times the static pressure. This will let it actually achieve more of it's rated airflow as soon as things get more restrictive than open air. IT is also just as quiet.


It's rounded fan, right? Will it fit when there are two of them in front? Since it's 150mm with 140mm mounting. I'm afraid it will collide with front mesh, since the design of haf xb front mesh isn't all flat. Btw, how is your hardware temperature using NF-F12? Graphic cards, CPU? Is it getting much cooler than using those which come with haf xb?


----------



## kpoeticg

Lol, Noiseblocker fans are incredible compared to Noctua's. Noctua's are decent enough, but far overrated.

For Chassis Fans, you really don't need to worry about SP. Just want good CFM with low noise, plus any aesthetics you need.


----------



## liamstears

I use thermalright ty-1's in my xb, had to drill some new holes to mount them in the front though (or you could use 120-140 adapters), so have 2 in the front and 2 on my noctua heatsink then used 2 cooler master 200mm fans 1 black and 1 white to make a matching top fan and then used an nzxt rifle 120mm fan in the back, all does the job nicely and all controlled off the mobo being as the ty-147's are pwm so a simple splitter sorts that

Defo cool n quiet :-D

Anyone know where I can get spare screws for the top fan? Or anyone have any I could send postage costs for? I'm in the UK and cooler master don't wanna know

Also would be nice to get the new xdock pcb as I have the original but seeing how asking for screws worked out don't think asking for the pcb will work out either


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liamstears*
> 
> I use thermalright ty-1's in my xb, had to drill some new holes to mount them in the front though (or you could use 120-140 adapters), so have 2 in the front and 2 on my noctua heatsink then used 2 cooler master 200mm fans 1 black and 1 white to make a matching top fan and then used an nzxt rifle 120mm fan in the back, all does the job nicely and all controlled off the mobo being as the ty-147's are pwm so a simple splitter sorts that
> 
> Defo cool n quiet :-D
> 
> Anyone know where I can get spare screws for the top fan? Or anyone have any I could send postage costs for? I'm in the UK and cooler master don't wanna know
> 
> Also would be nice to get the new xdock pcb as I have the original but seeing how asking for screws worked out don't think asking for the pcb will work out either


I got the Rev 1 pcb spare, as I removed it cause I didn't plan on ever using as an xdock as my main drive is in there.

Edit: never mind you're asking for the new one.


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Ahh, gotcha!!
> 
> I'm pretty sure eLoops are quieter than SP120's. I've never had SP120's in person though.


Sorry you'll need to speak up, ive got 6 sp120's on on my hexa 720 rad. In my opinion phobya g silents are a bit quieter but half the price and move just as much air.


----------



## Philly_boy

From Martins Liquid Lab's most recent fan testing. The AP 15's are really hard to beat at any speed above 1000rpm. He also has youTube style videos detailing the actual sound of a particular fan at a given speed. Quietness is one thing, but it's the quality of the noise that also comes into play. I've used nothing but GT's since 2009.
Quote:


> While the noise blocker is really nice at slower speeds, the Gentle Typhoon rules the high speed area. I wouldn't call either one silent or perfect in noise quality, they do produce a different tone which seems slightly more whiny with bearing noise than others, but the noise level is remarkably low in comparison. The Corsair SP120 is actually not too bad at higher speeds as well, but it does have a slightly lower maximum where the GT AP-45 is doing just a bit better.
> 
> Overall. I was a bit surprised by the Noiseblocker e-loop B12-3 at the mid speed range, very good noise quality makes them competitive with the GTs. The cougar fans seem to do well at very slow speeds, but they are a bit limited in higher speeds and didn't do as well as I hope based on forum comments. The Noctua NF-F12s do well at very slow speeds, but very poor at the higher speed relative to the forum comments. I don't understand why they are so often so highly recommended except I know of a few reviews done out there without proper tools that are likely spreading bad information as usual. The corsair SP120 fan also surprised me a bit. It did seem to do a little better in noise quality than the H100i fans, but it's not as strong a performer in noise level as many forum recommendations seem to convey.


*SOURCE*


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> Sorry you'll need to speak up, ive got 6 sp120's on on my hexa 720 rad. In my opinion phobya g silents are a bit quieter but half the price and move just as much air.


Lol, sorry brotha, wasn't trying to offend =)

SP120's are good rad fans too. I prefer eLoops over them though personally. Phobya G-Silents are nice for low-speed colored fans. Don't really compare with the higher level rad fans though. It all depends what you need, GT's shine at higher speeds, alot of the fans on here that people recommend (like Noctua's) can't even reach those higher speeds...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> From Martins Liquid Lab's most recent fan testing. The AP 15's are really hard to beat at any speed above 1000rpm. He also has youTube style videos detailing the actual sound of a particular fan at a given speed. Quietness is one thing, but it's the quality of the noise that also comes into play. I've used nothing but GT's since 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> While the noise blocker is really nice at slower speeds, the Gentle Typhoon rules the high speed area. I wouldn't call either one silent or perfect in noise quality, they do produce a different tone which seems slightly more whiny with bearing noise than others, but the noise level is remarkably low in comparison. The Corsair SP120 is actually not too bad at higher speeds as well, but it does have a slightly lower maximum where the GT AP-45 is doing just a bit better.
> 
> Overall. I was a bit surprised by the Noiseblocker e-loop B12-3 at the mid speed range, very good noise quality makes them competitive with the GTs. The cougar fans seem to do well at very slow speeds, but they are a bit limited in higher speeds and didn't do as well as I hope based on forum comments. The Noctua NF-F12s do well at very slow speeds, but very poor at the higher speed relative to the forum comments. I don't understand why they are so often so highly recommended except I know of a few reviews done out there without proper tools that are likely spreading bad information as usual. The corsair SP120 fan also surprised me a bit. It did seem to do a little better in noise quality than the H100i fans, but it's not as strong a performer in noise level as many forum recommendations seem to convey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOURCE*
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's what sold me on the GT AP-00/45's originally.


----------



## Amph

best fan cooler for this case? towers are out of the qustion because i want to put the roof 200mm fan


----------



## aludka

How many rep does a person need to post to the wanted section of the marketplace?


----------



## kpoeticg

"You need 35+ reps to post a new thread in the For Sale and Wanted Forums. Exceptions cannot and will not be made to this rule."

http://www.overclock.net/t/290822/for-sale-wanted-rules-paraphrased


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IndrekHaav*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply! Do you know how much hotter the drives would be running in the X-Dock? If it's just a couple of degrees than that's no biggie, but if it's significantly more, then that's a strong argument for using the rear drive cage. Has anyone done any comparison tests regarding this?


I have not tested the difference, but without 80mm fans installed, so basically a stock case, I doubt there is any notable difference in temp between the rear hdd cage and the x-dock. However, with 80mm fans installed as an intake blowing on the rear hdd's, they should be cooler than in the xdock.

My solution to this was to add an intake fan on the xdock side, and have those two 80mm fans exhausting. Both drive bays are now cooler than stock. Eventually I will have an intake beside the rear hdd cage for even more airflow and more cooling potential.


----------



## liamstears

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> best fan cooler for this case? towers are out of the qustion because i want to put the roof 200mm fan


I use the Noctua NH-C14, very good and keeps my 3770k nice and cool and it fits no problem


----------



## Roentgensu

Hey all! Can I Join the Club?
I've been around the site a little while, and have finally decided to post my build!
Loving All the Cube Cases that have been coming out.

Originally Painted My Case All Silver, But I Decided to Change My Mind :S



Painted it Black and Blue Afterwards. The paint Got a little botched on the Left Panel








Left The Template to Tag on My Name too Long














Added a Fan on The Right Panel To Cool HDD's










Quite honestly For my First time Using Pressure operated cutting tools, I'd Say Not Bad!


----------



## kpoeticg

Sweet build









Welcome to OCN & The HAF XB Club









I gotta say though, i like the silver better. Still, nice work


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> "You need 35+ reps to post a new thread in the For Sale and Wanted Forums. Exceptions cannot and will not be made to this rule."
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/290822/for-sale-wanted-rules-paraphrased


Thx.


----------



## kpoeticg

NP


----------



## GaMbi2004

Dubble post.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roentgensu*
> 
> Hey all! Can I Join the Club?
> I've been around the site a little while, and have finally decided to post my build!
> Loving All the Cube Cases that have been coming out.
> 
> Originally Painted My Case All Silver, But I Decided to Change My Mind :S
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted it Black and Blue Afterwards. The paint Got a little botched on the Left Panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left The Template to Tag on My Name too Long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added a Fan on The Right Panel To Cool HDD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite honestly For my First time Using Pressure operated cutting tools, I'd Say Not Bad!


Welcome to OCN, and welcome to the HAF XB club!
Lol ^^ I kinda dig your first painting.. so you painted most of it black again?








Looks awesome m8, and great job on the windows!
What hardware do you have in that bad boy?









Is that an IKEA table it is standing on? looks a LOT like the one im using







just different style (yours has legs, mine is more like a box with the front and back taken out




*Edit
The table houses a 1080mm radiator (9x120mm)


----------



## Roentgensu

It's a basic Lack Table from Ikea I Got for 10$ ^_^








And Thank You All! Glad to be here


----------



## Roentgensu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Welcome to OCN, and welcome to the HAF XB club!
> Lol ^^ I kinda dig your first painting.. so you painted most of it black again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome m8, and great job on the windows!
> What hardware do you have in that bad boy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that an IKEA table it is standing on? looks a LOT like the one im using
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just different style (yours has legs, mine is more like a box with the front and back taken out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit
> The table houses a 1080mm radiator (9x120mm)


I've Put The Parts up in my Sig. All I didn't Seem To Mention Is My Seasonic 750W Gold Power Supply!


----------



## GaMbi2004

I knew it!
I went to the IKEA store to get the 10$ one, when I saw this one.. Perfect for what I wanted








http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10198411/#/90198412
30$ Probably 5-10 for the little wheels, witch I dont use.. w/e









It is a good fit for the XB dont you agree?








even room for USB sticks and what not


----------



## Majentrix

Ain't she a beaut?
And can anyone recommend me some low-profile memory cooling for the two chips on top of the card?


----------



## kpoeticg

Build looks great Majentrix









Look for some low profile heatsinks here http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g40/c16/s224/list/p1/Air_Cooling-Chipset_HeatsinksCoolers-BGAVGA_Heatsinks-Page1.html?id=2L7WJn3I&mv_pc=109103

or PPC. PPC has their heatsinks spread around a few different categories


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> Ain't she a beaut?
> And can anyone recommend me some low-profile memory cooling for the two chips on top of the card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet build, dude!

judging from the pix, I think you gonna have some problems adding those heatsinks on the gpu. It seems the fittings are just too close. Maybe if you add some extenders first..


----------



## kpoeticg

These might work http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=54_43&products_id=22612

They're low-profile gpu memory heatsinks.

I definitely agree with SOG about the extenders though. Should work perfectly


----------



## Majentrix

Guess I'll put the extenders on my to-get list.

I bought the 45" fittings because I was hoping they were long enough to clear the edge of the card before before going on a sharp angle.
Had I known they weren't long enough I would've just gone with an extender along with 90" fittings, which is probably what I'll do in the future.


----------



## Amph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liamstears*
> 
> I use the Noctua NH-C14, very good and keeps my 3770k nice and cool and it fits no problem


there are double tower below 150mm? like the true spirt but with double tower


----------



## locx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locx*
> 
> Does anyone have experience with Aerocool DS fans? The specs seem pretty good and I found them for only 14.95€ near me, thinking about buying some, maybe even up in advance before I pull the trigger on this case.


Didn't see anyone answering this, any luck?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locx*
> 
> Didn't see anyone answering this, any luck?


probably because nobody have them..yet. Only one way to find out, buy a few, and review them here









edit: specs for the Aerocool DS-120mm Black

Dimensions 120 X 120 X 25mm
Net Weight 170g
Bearing System FDB (Fluid Dynamic Bearing)
Rated Voltage 12V
Starting Voltage ≧3.0V
Rated Current 0.3A
Power Consumption 3.6W
Power Connector 3Pin with signal cable
Accessories 3pin to Molex 4pin adapter x1, 7V voltage reduction 3pin adapter x1, Screws x4, Rubber rivet x4
MTBF 100,000 hours
Performance 12V
Speed 1500 RPM±10%
Air Flow 81.5 CFM (138.1 m³/h)
Air Pressure 2.29 mm H2O
Noise 23.1dBA


----------



## locx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> probably because nobody have them..yet. Only one way to find out, buy a few, and review them here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: specs for the Aerocool DS-120mm Black
> 
> Dimensions 120 X 120 X 25mm
> Net Weight 170g
> Bearing System FDB (Fluid Dynamic Bearing)
> Rated Voltage 12V
> Starting Voltage ≧3.0V
> Rated Current 0.3A
> Power Consumption 3.6W
> Power Connector 3Pin with signal cable
> Accessories 3pin to Molex 4pin adapter x1, 7V voltage reduction 3pin adapter x1, Screws x4, Rubber rivet x4
> MTBF 100,000 hours
> Performance 12V
> Speed 1500 RPM±10%
> Air Flow 81.5 CFM (138.1 m³/h)
> Air Pressure 2.29 mm H2O
> Noise 23.1dBA


I would but I have literally zero experience on fans, I'm still using the ones that came with my cheapo case (Cooler Master tho







) so I wouldn't have any baseline for comparison. I think I'll let someone with experience do it, but if i decide to get them I'll tell how they work out for me!


----------



## x3n0n1c

Looking for some advise from the fine people of this forum.

On Monday night my Corsair H100i kicked the bucket, sort of. It will no longer properly control the fans and the LEDs will not stay on. It also isn't recognized by the motherboard so I get a no cpu fan error when booting the machine. The pump itself is still working but who knows how long that will last. I've only had it for 3 weeks so an exchange won't be a problem, I will do so on Saturday. I have installed my 4+ year old H50, which does the job in the mean time but temps certainly aren't where I would like them to be.

My issue is that since I believe I have gotten pretty much the worst 4770k you can get (4Ghz isn't even stable at 1.15v), I am thinking of possibly moving over to air cooling for reliability. My issue is that because I am running SLI, I need the top 200mm fan installed to equalize my GPU temps as when it is not there the top card runs 10+ degrees C hotter. This seems to limit me on what air coolers will fit according to coolermaster the max height is 155mm with the top fan installed.

The other issue is that my ram modules are Corsair Vengeance, which are fairly tall dimms, and also limit what high performance coolers air coolers can be installed.

I am also considering going the other way and upgrading to the Swiftech H220. This seems to be the big daddy of all in one liquid coolers, though I am also concerned about the reliability of the pump. Have seen many complaints of these dying, but also seen how good their support is should that happen.

My goal is to hopefully be around 60 degrees under prime95 small fft, which im sure would be even lower with the H220. The H100i was able to do this, an the h50 i am using in the meantime is about 10 degrees hotter. This should give some reference points for the heat output of my chip. My ambients are usually in the low to mid 20s.

Would love to hear your guys opinions on what a good choice would be.

Also, to go off on a bit of a tangent, I am fairly pissed that I received such a ****ty 4770k. Why is Intel able to ship a SKU specifically for overclocking, yet not be required to bin them to ensure you can actually do so. That's like buying a Ferrari and putting a transmission from a Honda Civic in it, it will be blown to shreds the first time you floor it. Really wishing I had just gone with a plain jane 4770, as I would have gotten the same performance and also had all the extra virtualization features I missed out on. /endrant


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locx*
> 
> I would but I have literally zero experience on fans, I'm still using the ones that came with my cheapo case (Cooler Master tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so I wouldn't have any baseline for comparison. I think I'll let someone with experience do it, but if i decide to get them I'll tell how they work out for me!










A good fan is also a bit of personal taste; color, airflow, noise, price. I recently bought 3 different fans, just to see which one I liked better. And all 3 were in the same price point as the DS. If my local pc store had them I probably would have tested them too, just for the heck of it.

What do you want your best fan to be?

btw, they get good reviews (kitguru & eTekNix).


----------



## locx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good fan is also a bit of personal taste; color, airflow, noise, price. I recently bought 3 different fans, just to see which one I liked better. And all 3 were in the same price point as the DS. If my local pc store had them I probably would have tested them too, just for the heck of it.
> 
> What do you want your best fan to be?
> 
> btw, they get good reviews (kitguru & eTekNix).


I want them to be preferably black with no LEDs, as little noticeable as possible. Optimal noise/performance ratio and under 20 bucks per piece (student life ftl) how big will the difference be in the stock EVO fans vs any sub-20 fan?


----------



## SortOfGrim

the stock fans are crap, imo. Any fans in the -20 euro price range are better

few other fans to consider:

- Alpenfoehn Wing Boost Plus (case fan)
- be quiet! Silent Wings 2 (case fan)
- Noiseblocker BlackSilentPRO PL-2 (case/rad fan)
- NoiseBlocker NB-eLoop B12-3 Bionic fan 1900rpm (case/rad fan)
If you can find the Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP15 or 00 those are superb fans for both case and rads..but rare nowadays.


----------



## locx

Wow I found GT-15's for under 14€. How well are they visible in the front of the case? I wouldn't want to see a coloured circle. Also as the front can hold 140mm, how are e.g. silent wings 140mm compared to them?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locx*
> 
> Wow I found GT-15's for under 14€. How well are they visible in the front of the case? I wouldn't want to see a coloured circle. Also as the front can hold 140mm, how are e.g. silent wings 140mm compared to them?


You found some Scythe GT15's?!! Link!









If you keep the front mesh stock you won't see them at all.
I don't know about the 140's but my guess they are silent as well, link to 1 review


----------



## locx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> You found some Scythe GT15's?!! Link!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you keep the front mesh stock you won't see them at all.
> I don't know about the 140's but my guess they are silent as well, link to 1 review


There you go, apologies for the language.

I'd probably remove the honeycomb mesh from the front, but that doesn't play too huge role now does it.
I still don't really know which one would come out on top, GT 120mm's or some other 140mm's. Maybe one of those for the rear exhaust tho.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locx*
> 
> There you go, apologies for the language.
> 
> I'd probably remove the honeycomb mesh from the front, but that doesn't play too huge role now does it.
> I still don't really know which one would come out on top, GT 120mm's or some other 140mm's. Maybe one of those for the rear exhaust tho.


Can't read any of that, can they ship to the UK? Really need some of these haha.
At a bargain price like that I could pay extra for shipping.

Cheapest I found was on ebay at £25 each.


----------



## locx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Can't read any of that, can they ship to the UK? Really need some of these haha.
> At a bargain price like that I could pay extra for shipping.
> 
> Cheapest I found was on ebay at £25 each.


They state that they do ship internationally but doesn't specify where to. you can email them to [email protected] but I think UK is no problem.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locx*
> 
> They state that they do ship internationally but doesn't specify where to. you can email them to [email protected] but I think UK is no problem.


Thanks for your help, +rep

Whilst on the subject of fans, anyone got an opinion of these?

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/120mm-akasa-apache-black-ultra-silent-fan-hdb-bearing-4-pwm-with-s-flow-blades-1300rpm

specs look promising but manufacturers aren't always trustworthy with what they say their fans can do.


----------



## kpoeticg

The Apache's are basically to Vipers what AP-14's/13's are to AP-15's.

It's the same blades, supposedly they use "Military Grade" components for the fan. I bought a cpl used Apache's because i ripped the O-Rings on the inner spindle of a cpl of my Vipers when i was dyeing them. Since they're both PWM, i'd just go with Vipers.

But also, there's alot better fans for 120's. Vipers are good for 140's because there's not a ton of options...


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locx*
> 
> There you go, apologies for the language.
> 
> I'd probably remove the honeycomb mesh from the front, but that doesn't play too huge role now does it.
> I still don't really know which one would come out on top, GT 120mm's or some other 140mm's. Maybe one of those for the rear exhaust tho.


thx 4 link! +rep! Now Google translator to the rescue!

Well, ultimately the decision is yours to make.


----------



## locx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Thanks for your help, +rep


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> thx 4 link! +rep! Now Google translator to the rescue!
> 
> Well, ultimately the decision is yours to make.


Ty for rep and glad I could help!

I know it ultimately comes to my decision but If there are 140mm fans out there that are more efficient/quieter/cheaper than 120mm GT-15's that would seem more logical choice. Knowing how great fans these are I think I wouldn't go wrong with them though.


----------



## kpoeticg

There's no 140mm fans that have a better Static Pressure:Noise ratio than GT's.


----------



## locx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> There's no 140mm fans that have a better Static Pressure:Noise ratio than GT's.


How about airflow/noise? It goes as case fan so is it necessary to have the highest static pressure? I realize there must be some SP but maybe there's some level that's enough


----------



## Tofic

Hi everybody! Any recommendation on how to avoid breaking the plastics tabs that hold the front panel?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locx*
> 
> How about airflow/noise? It goes as case fan so is it necessary to have the highest static pressure? I realize there must be some SP but maybe there's some level that's enough


That's why i specified that GT's are the best at SP:Noise ratio. That's not generally necessary for case fans. Although on the XB it's helpful with the front filter + mesh

I'd still recommend the GT's for the reasons i just said with the XB. But you really don't need to be as picky about case fans

Edit: Noiseblocker PK3's & Akasa Vipers are good 140 fans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tofic*
> 
> Hi everybody! Any recommendation on how to avoid breaking the plastics tabs that hold the front panel?


You mean just in general by taking the panel off and putting it back on?

Just push the tabs from the inside of the chassis, don't force em out


----------



## Tofic

Found a solution. I smooted the edges of the plastic tabs with sandpaper and now its really easy to remove the front panel. That should increase the lifespan of the plastic tabs


----------



## kpoeticg

I've taken mine on and off a TONNN of times with no issues. I always unclip em from the inside though. Seems like sanding the clips, kinda defeats the purpose of having clips

I even cut a tab off before for a mod and superglued it back on when i changed my mind. Still have no problems with any of the clips...


----------



## SortOfGrim

Jimm's is quick with responding! Now let's hope the shipping cost is generously low.


----------



## locx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Jimm's is quick with responding! Now let's hope the shipping cost is generously low.


Great! Yeah I've heard they are highly regarded even on global level, I bought my first PC parts from them when I started this journey back in '08


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Can't read any of that, can they ship to the UK? Really need some of these haha.
> At a bargain price like that I could pay extra for shipping.
> 
> Cheapest I found was on ebay at £25 each.


Respond from Pia from Jimm's:
Quote:


> Shipping of said product (AP-15's) is no problem! The freight for a standard economy parcel <2kg is 20 euros.
> All non-domestic orders need to be paid in advance by IBAN bank transfer and booked manually by our customer service. I would need your full contact details in order to book the order.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Respond from Pia from Jimm's:


Thanks for this, going to have to scrape around in my bank before buying them though, I'm kinda suffering the student life right now.

+rep


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Thanks for this, going to have to scrape around in my bank before buying them though, I'm kinda suffering the student life right now.
> 
> +rep


The yolo lyf


----------



## orlfman

Replaced my corsair c70 with a haf xb evo. It's extremely easy to work with. Everything is so accessible. I have a corsair 140mm ziptied onto the top and two 80mm enermax fans for the 2x 80mm fan slots in the back on the bottom.

Only annoyance is something a lot of cases have.... The front dust filter not being easily accessible to remove and clean. Other than I'm liking this case a lot and glad I replaced my c70 for it!


----------



## wthenshaw

Think my next purchases should be some good fans and a decent fan controller. Time to start saving!


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced my corsair c70 with a haf xb evo. It's extremely easy to work with. Everything is so accessible. I have a corsair 140mm ziptied onto the top and two 80mm enermax fans for the 2x 80mm fan slots in the back on the bottom.
> 
> Only annoyance is something a lot of cases have.... The front dust filter not being easily accessible to remove and clean. Other than I'm liking this case a lot and glad I replaced my c70 for it!


Your Corsair Pump logo is upside down. I will not be able to sleep until you post a photo with it corrected!


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> Your Corsair Pump logo is upside down. I will not be able to sleep until you post a photo with it corrected!


I 2nd this. Start over and do it right!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> Your Corsair Pump logo is upside down. I will not be able to sleep until you post a photo with it corrected!


As is mine, AMD mounting bracket


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> As is mine, AMD mounting bracket


Completely random video of a guy putting it right way up on an am3+ board. What exactly is preventing you from putting it in the visually correct orientation?


----------



## SortOfGrim

technically every logo (on the mobo) in this case is in the 'wrong' orientation. but c'mon


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> Completely random video of a guy putting it right way up on an am3+ board. What exactly is preventing you from putting it in the visually correct orientation?


Firstly, it's a different case and the rad is mounted in a different orientation in this case

Secondly, I have a H100 which has stiff tubing so would most likely damage my tubes if I force them round to make the block sit visually correct.


----------



## jmrios82

My first WC loop, also my first post on this club!
Nice XB's


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmrios82*
> 
> 
> 
> My first WC loop, also my first post on this club!
> Nice XB's


I really like what you have in there









Everything I wish I had lol


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmrios82*
> 
> 
> 
> My first WC loop, also my first post on this club!
> Nice XB's


Back at cha. nice rig. welcome to the club.


----------



## CptAsian

I made my tubing curve around in odd ways so that my CLC pump would be in the correct orientation in relation to my motherboard. And it's right-side-up from where I'm sitting (I've moved my case).

Re-using an old pic, but hey - it looks nice.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I made my tubing curve around in odd ways so that my CLC pump would be in the correct orientation in relation to my motherboard. And it's right-side-up from where I'm sitting (I've moved my case).
> 
> Re-using an old pic, but hey - it looks nice.


Love the lighting in that pic,

I'm afraid that the H100 tubes are too stiff and may kink if I try bend them like that,


----------



## locx

Can you fit a fan controller (or anything similar) into the Hotswap bays with little to no modding?


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locx*
> 
> Can you fit a fan controller (or anything similar) into the Hotswap bays with little to no modding?


The hotswap bay is 3.5" and the drive bay is 5.25". It's not a big job to cut out the bay to fit a fan controller. You'll also need to cut out the front panel to suit. Once you have cut it out, to you'll be left with a double 5.25" bay opening. You can either fit a double height fan controller or if you only have a single height one. Then just use one of the spare 5.25" bay covers .


----------



## locx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> The hotswap bay is 3.5" and the drive bay is 5.25". It's not a big job to cut out the bay to fit a fan controller. You'll also need to cut out the front panel to suit. Once you have cut it out, to you'll be left with a double 5.25" bay opening. You can either fit a double height fan controller or if you only have a single height one. Then just use one of the spare 5.25" bay covers .


I found this controller for under 15€ and nothing seems wrong with it but it's 3.5". Of course I could buy a 5.25" adapter but then it might not look as appealing. If you cut out the bay where do you attach the controller?


----------



## welshy46

You could fit that straight into one of slots in the the 3.5" bay and drill holes to match the controllers fixing points. Which would still leave you with one the hotswap bays for a HDD.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Love the lighting in that pic,
> 
> I'm afraid that the H100 tubes are too stiff and may kink if I try bend them like that,


The tubes they use are anti-kink, you would have to bend them at a really severe angle to do any damage. Of course that said, only go as far as you are comfortable with.

I've had a Corsair H50 since the end of 2009 which has spent it's whole life bent at a pretty crazy angle and it is no worse for wear.


----------



## locx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> You could fit that straight into one of slots in the the 3.5" bay and drill holes to match the controllers fixing points. Which would still leave you with one the hotswap bays for a HDD.


Sounds good. And is the bay cover removable or do you have to cut it out? Or do you mean removing one of the trays there?


----------



## welshy46

Yeah just remove one of the trays and the fan controller should slide straight in. Certainly the width will be OK. The height should be OK as well, but if it isn't. the plastic the front panel is made from cuts easily and isn't so brittle you risk cracking it when cutting it.

The dimensions of the controller are on the page you listed, give it a measure and see if it goes.

Scythe fan controllers can usually only handle up to 12v per channel. So don't go plugging in too many fans. I did, I plugged 6 120mm fans into 1 channel. That killed it alright. Good excuse to go out and buy one of these rood boys.




The more observant xb owner will notice that the PC above isn't my xb. It's my temp build while my xb is undergoing reconstruction. Not the best pica to show off the fan controller, but worth looking for if you want one that can handle more than 1 fan per channel. Lamtron make good quality controllers. I'm not a big fan of Scythe NZXT or Aerocool fan controllers. The internals are a bit limp for mine. There's 17 fans in my case.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Firstly, it's a different case and the rad is mounted in a different orientation in this case
> 
> Secondly, I have a H100 which has stiff tubing so would most likely damage my tubes if I force them round to make the block sit visually correct.


Same with me. Having it upside down was less restrictive with the tubing than having the block sitting visually correct.


----------



## locx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> Yeah just remove one of the trays and the fan controller should slide straight in. Certainly the width will be OK. The height should be OK as well, but if it isn't. the plastic the front panel is made from cuts easily and isn't so brittle you risk cracking it when cutting it.
> 
> The dimensions of the controller are on the page you listed, give it a measure and see if it goes.
> 
> Scythe fan controllers can usually only handle up to 12v per channel. So don't go plugging in too many fans. I did, I plugged 6 120mm fans into 1 channel. That killed it alright. Good excuse to go out and buy one of these rood boys.
> 
> The more observant xb owner will notice that the PC above isn't my xb. It's my temp build while my xb is undergoing reconstruction. Not the best pica to show off the fan controller, but worth looking for if you want one that can handle more than 1 fan per channel. Lamtron make good quality controllers. I'm not a big fan of Scythe NZXT or Aerocool fan controllers. The internals are a bit limp for mine. There's 17 fans in my case.


17? Are your chassis walls made of fans?









I wouldn't go that extreme, 2 fans in front, 1 in the back and maybe mod one on the side at max. Do you think that the Scythe could hold 2 fans on one channel? I see no point in keeping the 2 front fans in different ones, unless it's the only option. For 1 13€ controller, I don't except miracles anyway.


----------



## Majentrix

Speaking of walls made of fans, has anyone mounted three 92mm fans on the side panels?
Pics would be appreciated.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> Speaking of walls made of fans, has anyone mounted three 92mm fans on the side panels?
> Pics would be appreciated.


Why three?


----------



## Majentrix

Because there isn't room for four.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> Because there isn't room for four.


why 92mm?


----------



## kpoeticg

If you mean on the bottom half like i did with the 2x92mm fans, you might have issue's with 3. The Drive cages might get in the way of the 3rd one if you get 25mm thick fans

It depends how you mount em. I think 3 fans by themselves would fit, but the magnetic mounts i used woulda got in the way of the drive cages for the 3rd fan


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locx*
> 
> How about airflow/noise? It goes as case fan so is it necessary to have the highest static pressure? I realize there must be some SP but maybe there's some level that's enough


I've got a couple Rosewill Hyperborea 140's in the front. 85 cfm's and 21 dbs all for 13 bucks each. I've found these to be the best value/performance fans.


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmrios82*
> 
> 
> 
> My first WC loop, also my first post on this club!
> Nice XB's


How do you like that Apogee Drive 2? I've been on the fence about getting one to redo my loop and try and make the most use of the space in the case.


----------



## kpoeticg

I bought mine to save room, but swapped it for a Supremacy for aesthetic reasons. It's a great pump (MCP35x) mounted on a great block (Apogee), not much else to say about it. The 35x is a great space saver pump, even better when it's mounted with the CPU Block as it's pump-top.


----------



## jmrios82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludka*
> 
> How do you like that Apogee Drive 2? I've been on the fence about getting one to redo my loop and try and make the most use of the space in the case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I bought mine to save room, but swapped it for a Supremacy for aesthetic reasons. It's a great pump (MCP35x) mounted on a great block (Apogee), not much else to say about it. The 35x is a great space saver pump, even better when it's mounted with the CPU Block as it's pump-top.


Pretty much this, I wanted a small solution, and this pump/block combo was the answer. Works very well, quiet even at full RPM, temps are good, even with a single 140mm radiator.


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locx*
> 
> 17? Are your chassis walls made of fans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go that extreme, 2 fans in front, 1 in the back and maybe mod one on the side at max. Do you think that the Scythe could hold 2 fans on one channel? I see no point in keeping the 2 front fans in different ones, unless it's the only option. For 1 13€ controller, I don't except miracles anyway.


What you need ti look at is the fan controllers rating per channel. Most of the visually enticing ones from aerocool scythe and nzxt are only rated for 12v per channel. As most fans are 12v, 5v fans are available. Then these are only meant for 1 fan on each channel. Companies like Lamptron and sunbeamtech make a much more robust controller boasting as much as 45v per channel over 6 channels.

As for a chassis made of fans. Your not far out there lol. 12 120mm fans on my hexa 720 rad, 4 140mm fans on my 280mm, 2 80mm fans on my 160mm rad. Actully I run 18 fans in total. All through one fan controller. I am looking at watercooling the fan controller using an EK ram block









Mines under refurbishment at the moment, I have considered dumping the hexa 720 rad with it's 12 120mm fans in favour of a water chiller, but more research is needed before going the sub ambient route. Maybe if we get a summer in the UK, like the ones we had before Gore started wittering about global warming. Then I might just go for it.


----------



## locx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> What you need ti look at is the fan controllers rating per channel. Most of the visually enticing ones from aerocool scythe and nzxt are only rated for 12v per channel. As most fans are 12v, 5v fans are available. Then these are only meant for 1 fan on each channel. Companies like Lamptron and sunbeamtech make a much more robust controller boasting as much as 45v per channel over 6 channels.
> 
> As for a chassis made of fans. Your not far out there lol. 12 120mm fans on my hexa 720 rad, 4 140mm fans on my 280mm, 2 80mm fans on my 160mm rad. Actully I run 18 fans in total. All through one fan controller. I am looking at watercooling the fan controller using an EK ram block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mines under refurbishment at the moment, I have considered dumping the hexa 720 rad with it's 12 120mm fans in favour of a water chiller, but more research is needed before going the sub ambient route. Maybe if we get a summer in the UK, like the ones we had before Gore started wittering about global warming. Then I might just go for it.


:O That's some serious cooling capacity there.

But you're saying that you can't connect more than 1 12v fan to a 12v channel under any circumstances?


----------



## kpoeticg

It's actually Watts and Amps that you wanna look at for how many fans a channel can handle. If it was only Volts, then technically a 12v channel could run an unlimited amount of 12v fans.

The Amps is the actual current flowing through the channels. And Watts is more like the heat generated from the workload.

Most motherboard fan headers are only rated at 1A. That can handle a handful of fans, but most people don't wanna risk motherboard headers.

Most knob-based fan controllers are usually rated by Watts per channel. Most fans are less than 1W


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmrios82*
> 
> Pretty much this, I wanted a small solution, and this pump/block combo was the answer. Works very well, quiet even at full RPM, temps are good, even with a single 140mm radiator.


I think I'm going to go with this route to watercool a build I'm doing with this case. My only question is are there any tube reservoirs that mount right above this thing or would I have to find an alternative location to mount a rez? Any suggestions?


----------



## kpoeticg

The Apogee Drive II isn't very tall. If you mean mounting against the handle, the Apogee won't get in the way of any reservoirs.


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> The Apogee Drive II isn't very tall. If you mean mounting against the handle, the Apogee won't get in the way of any reservoirs.


I was just wondering if there was a way to mount a tube rez right above it like you see in some of those Bitspower mod kits. Otherwise, drilling in the handle might be good. I seen a guy do something similar on YouTube using countsunk screws.


----------



## kpoeticg

You don't need to drill in the handle. The holes are already there.

The Apogee Drive is a combo pump/block. No accessory to mount a res on it. Wouldn't make sense for most setups

Edit: Well i guess if you were determined, a Male/Male Fitting or Male/Male Rotary would work. Would have to be a short res tho, and doubt it would look good


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> You don't need to drill in the handle. The holes are already there.
> 
> The Apogee Drive is a combo pump/block. No accessory to mount a res on it. Wouldn't make sense for most setups
> 
> Edit: Well i guess if you were determined, a Male/Male Fitting or Male/Male Rotary would work. Would have to be a short res tho, and doubt it would look good


Alright, I think I'll be mounting the rez in the handle. What size rez do you recommend placing on there that won't cause too much strain? I was thinking about putting in a 150ml or something.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah 150's probly best. The screws go through the handle and the holes in the door panel. Definitely solid enough to hold the res


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locx*
> 
> :O That's some serious cooling capacity there.
> 
> But you're saying that you can't connect more than 1 12v fan to a 12v channel under any circumstances?


no no, I would never tell anyone not to do anything under any circumstance. I had 2 140mm fans running through one channel for a couple of years without incident. It was only when I started loading more fans onto all the channels that it overheated.

Just know the limits of the kit you're working with. don't, like me. Hook up too many fans, without knowing what your fan controller can handle. If you want a nice looking standard system then NZXT, scythe and Aerocool make some good looking fan controllers, and I've had a few different ones. just check they have enough capacity for your needs.

If you want something to cope with future upgrades, like water cooling and more fans. Then you might want something like the Lamptron cw611 with 36w per channel. Which still looks good while being able to handle 3 times the load of most fan controller's or a sunbeamtech rhoebus like mine if you want to for go form for pure function with 45w per channel, but no swanky LCD display.


----------



## Amph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> Here you can see. It fits...but just barely. The more cables you plug in, the tighter it becomes.


can you make another photo of this, i want to see from a different angle, tnx


----------



## locx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> no no, I would never tell anyone not to do anything under any circumstance. I had 2 140mm fans running through one channel for a couple of years without incident. It was only when I started loading more fans onto all the channels that it overheated.
> 
> Just know the limits of the kit you're working with. don't, like me. Hook up too many fans, without knowing what your fan controller can handle. If you want a nice looking standard system then NZXT, scythe and Aerocool make some good looking fan controllers, and I've had a few different ones. just check they have enough capacity for your needs.
> 
> If you want something to cope with future upgrades, like water cooling and more fans. Then you might want something like the Lamptron cw611 with 36w per channel. Which still looks good while being able to handle 3 times the load of most fan controller's or a sunbeamtech rhoebus like mine if you want to for go form for pure function with 45w per channel, but no swanky LCD display.


Good points, I guess I will have to check and/or test.

If I ever will do a custom loop and more fans and whatnot I don't mind getting another controller then. As this is only 13 bucks it can blow up at that point for all I care.

Speaking of watercooling, how is that kind of uber-cooling solution compared to something more convenient like, say H100i, performance-wise? I've been wondering if you really had like a square meter sized radiator and a turbine (yeah I'm not serious), how far would it let you push your overclock? Or is it more just for aesthetics and because you can?


----------



## welshy46

I like that attitude locx, if you blow it. You blow :thumb:it in answer to how much difference a custom loop is to an AIO lile the H100i. I'd have to say it's a lot bigger headache and a lot more stress lol . Well worth the effort once it's done though. I went a bit OTT with my build on the cooling. On the plus side though, I've dessimated all my benchmarks from when I had an h110 and the 290x on air.







The reference cooler on the 290x was something else on full blow. That did sound like a turbine. I pity anyone with more than one of them on air in their pc. My pc is in bits so can't show you any comparison benchmark scores, but up until last time I checked it was the 5th high scoring 4770k with a single 290x on 3dmark vantage







probably slipped in the last month I would have thought. http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4944702 t

With the 6 channel fan controller I can turn the fans right down or off for normal day to day, in full spin the thing gets a bit loud lol. Although I've never seen my 290x temp go over 40°c aand my 4770k @ 4.8GHz goes no higher than the low 60'S . The rads were originally supposed to cool 3 280x's, but plans changed for a single 290x. I mainly use mine for games. So opted for one card for less hassle, and there's no need for more for a gaming pc. One 280x can handle anything out there on max graphics settings.


----------



## c0ugarhunter

WOW glad there is a community out there!

Ok, so I'm looking to upgrade my water cooling system to include my GPU. I'm looking at xspc I think I like them the most...

My rig.
Case - HAF XB evo
CPU - i5 2500k
MOBO - P8p67
GPU - GTX 770
PSU - Seasonic 850W

I'm not worried about the noise level of my rig as long as it performs as advertised. Also with the rad set up I was looking into doing 2 rad set up 1x240mm and 1x120mm think that would be the best option for cooling for my rig and also the loop.

My questions are as follows.

1 - What is the best way to run the loop and where do I stick the res/pump? I'm still trying to visualize the setup and how not to kink up any tubing.

2 - I know there are a lot of options for water cooling equipment, so which setup would be preferred and reasonably cost effective?

3 - If I were to do any moding to my case (which I'm not looking forward to doing rather have the case as is) how and what would I do? Looking for a lot of recommendations...

I just bought the case about a month ago and I can't stop staring at the case just looks amazing to me!!

Any help would be much appreciated!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> can you make another photo of this, i want to see from a different angle, tnx


The rig is now built so that's the only pic I have that's well lit enough to see how tight things are. In two weeks I'm going to disassemble the rig and reconfigure it for some LN2 benching. When the rig is apart I'll take a few closer pics so you can see how it fits, but just barely.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ugarhunter*
> 
> WOW glad there is a community out there!
> 
> Ok, so I'm looking to upgrade my water cooling system to include my GPU. I'm looking at xspc I think I like them the most...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My rig.
> Case - HAF XB evo
> CPU - i5 2500k
> MOBO - P8p67
> GPU - GTX 770
> PSU - Seasonic 850W
> 
> I'm not worried about the noise level of my rig as long as it performs as advertised. Also with the rad set up I was looking into doing 2 rad set up 1x240mm and 1x120mm think that would be the best option for cooling for my rig and also the loop.
> 
> My questions are as follows.
> 
> 1 - What is the best way to run the loop and where do I stick the res/pump? I'm still trying to visualize the setup and how not to kink up any tubing.
> 
> 2 - I know there are a lot of options for water cooling equipment, so which setup would be preferred and reasonably cost effective?
> 
> 3 - If I were to do any moding to my case (which I'm not looking forward to doing rather have the case as is) how and what would I do? Looking for a lot of recommendations...
> 
> I just bought the case about a month ago and I can't stop staring at the case just looks amazing to me!!
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!!!
> 
> Thanks!!


Welcome to OCN, and welcome to the HAF XB Club.
We will help you out as much as possible, just need some more info.

1: You are saying you wanna "Upgrade" you WC setup, what are you running now?
2: Do you overclock?
3: What GPU is it? GTX 770 isnt enough, we need full name







brand and other info, ex. "EVGA GTX770 SC ACX"

To try to answer your questions:

1: depending on your pump / res combo. Im running res->pump->240->GPU->CPU->120->res since thats what looks the best in my case


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







My pump is in the basement right below my res:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







2: Im sure someone else will help you out on this







soo many good options out there, some cheaper than others.
Try to make a list in your favorite store and link it here, im sure ppl will tell you what to change, upgrade or downgrade if needed.

3: There are many good mods to be found in this thread, one of our favorites, is the top window:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






But also, fans for your HDD is being used more and more (Im using SSD's, so no need for extra cooling for me)
Many ppl also cut out the honeycomb in the front to gain more air flow.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I hope this info helps you







feel free to ask away if you need more.

*Edit
XSPC GPU block? yea, I love that one as well







used it for my last two cards:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## c0ugarhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Welcome to OCN, and welcome to the HAF XB Club.
> We will help you out as much as possible, just need some more info.
> 
> 1: You are saying you wanna "Upgrade" you WC setup, what are you running now?
> 2: Do you overclock?
> 3: What GPU is it? GTX 770 isnt enough, we need full name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brand and other info, ex. "EVGA GTX770 SC ACX"
> 
> To try to answer your questions:
> 
> 1: depending on your pump / res combo. Im running res->pump->240->GPU->CPU->120->res since thats what looks the best in my case
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pump is in the basement right below my res:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2: Im sure someone else will help you out on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soo many good options out there, some cheaper than others.
> Try to make a list in your favorite store and link it here, im sure ppl will tell you what to change, upgrade or downgrade if needed.
> 
> 3: There are many good mods to be found in this thread, one of our favorites, is the top window:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But also, fans for your HDD is being used more and more (Im using SSD's, so no need for extra cooling for me)
> Many ppl also cut out the honeycomb in the front to gain more air flow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this info helps you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feel free to ask away if you need more.
> 
> *Edit
> XSPC GPU block? yea, I love that one as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> used it for my last two cards:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Man thanks for the tip!! I should of probably been more specific with my post haha...
So her it goes...

1 - Current setup I cooling my CPU with the H100
2 - Oh yea want to OC
3 - and my GPU is GeForce gtx 770...

When I get home I'll post a pick to give you an anyone else a better idea of what I have.


----------



## hornedfrog86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I made my tubing curve around in odd ways so that my CLC pump would be in the correct orientation in relation to my motherboard. And it's right-side-up from where I'm sitting (I've moved my case).
> 
> Re-using an old pic, but hey - it looks nice.


That 7990 fit?


----------



## c0ugarhunter

Dude I think it's a straight nvidia card no manufacture even on the box says GeForce gtx 770... I know they all say GeForce but seriously this one has no manufacture haha ever seen anything like this?


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ugarhunter*
> 
> Man thanks for the tip!! I should of probably been more specific with my post haha...
> So her it goes...
> 
> 1 - Current setup I cooling my CPU with the H100
> 2 - Oh yea want to OC
> 3 - and my GPU is GeForce gtx 770...
> 
> When I get home I'll post a pick to give you an anyone else a better idea of what I have.


1: Ok, so you are gonna replace the H100 with a costume loop? or add more to the H100? (I dint remember if that is possible or not)
2: you MAY be restricted on overclocking with only 240+120 radiator, but you will be able to run same / higher OC with this vs your H100 + silence your GPU.
3: Still not the full name







The thing is, not all Nvidia GeForce gtx 770's will work with the reference XSPC cooler.. so we need the full name or product number to help you out with this.
If you dont have reference PCB on your 770, you wont be able to use the XSPC witch only fits reference. EK has probably made a cooler that will fit your card if it is not reference.

*Edit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ugarhunter*
> 
> Dude I think it's a straight nvidia card no manufacture even on the box says GeForce gtx 770... I know they all say GeForce but seriously this one has no manufacture haha ever seen anything like this?


Hmm, might be a Nvidia card then. should be reference








Try to locate the product number on the box, should revile its secrets.


----------



## SortOfGrim

picture would help too. @GaMbi, the H100 isn't modular, unless he mods it..

Well, I removed the noiseblocker 80mm cause it wasn't cooling the drives anyway. I need to adjust some of the tubes (again), I have some left-over AP-14's.
Currently can't add them because I didn't want push/pull. oh well, to keep myself busy


----------



## GaMbi2004

I suspected it as much :/
Costume loops are more awesome than modded AIO coolers anyways









@c0ugarhunter another way to check if your card is reference or not, is to look at the name right above the PCIE connectors:

Mine says EVGA, but is still reference..
If yours says "Nvidia" you can be 99% sure it is reference PCB.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hornedfrog86*
> 
> That 7990 fit?


It fits in the case just fine, but you have to angle it to drop it in. It's also about 2mm too long to have a 280mm radiator, so I have to stick with a 140, which really bothers me.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> picture would help too. @GaMbi, the H100 isn't modular, unless he mods it..
> 
> Well, I removed the noiseblocker 80mm cause it wasn't cooling the drives anyway. I need to adjust some of the tubes (again), *I have some left-over AP-14's.*
> Currently can't add them because I didn't want push/pull. oh well, to keep myself busy


Gimme


----------



## SortOfGrim

only 2 will be left over.. You didn't buy from that Finnish site, I take it?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only 2 will be left over.. You didn't buy from that Finnish site, I take it?


Nerp, was too low on cash to justify it, would be still 55 pounds to get 3 shipped to me


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah 150's probly best. The screws go through the handle and the holes in the door panel. Definitely solid enough to hold the res


Thanks for the help bud.


----------



## locx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> I like that attitude locx, if you blow it. You blow :thumb:it in answer to how much difference a custom loop is to an AIO lile the H100i. I'd have to say it's a lot bigger headache and a lot more stress lol . Well worth the effort once it's done though. I went a bit OTT with my build on the cooling. On the plus side though, I've dessimated all my benchmarks from when I had an h110 and the 290x on air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reference cooler on the 290x was something else on full blow. That did sound like a turbine. I pity anyone with more than one of them on air in their pc. My pc is in bits so can't show you any comparison benchmark scores, but up until last time I checked it was the 5th high scoring 4770k with a single 290x on 3dmark vantage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably slipped in the last month I would have thought. http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4944702 t
> 
> With the 6 channel fan controller I can turn the fans right down or off for normal day to day, in full spin the thing gets a bit loud lol. Although I've never seen my 290x temp go over 40°c aand my 4770k @ 4.8GHz goes no higher than the low 60'S . The rads were originally supposed to cool 3 280x's, but plans changed for a single 290x. I mainly use mine for games. So opted for one card for less hassle, and there's no need for more for a gaming pc. One 280x can handle anything out there on max graphics settings.


yeah I know the option to upgrade to graphics card cooling is a benefit of custom loop, right now I have Asus GTX 660 DirectCU II, it's pretty silent, mostly Hyper 212's fan or my front fan is what's causing some noise, if any. Alright, I'll take what you said and put it into consideration. Thanks!


----------



## skitz9417

hi guys im just wondering is the case good for airflow and will it be able to 2 hd 7870 and fit a nh-d14?


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> hi guys im just wondering is the case good for airflow and will it be able to 2 hd 7870 and fit a nh-d14?


I believe it will hold a d14, but not with a top 200mm fan installed. It will be tight. It also has a lot of room for graphics cards, pretty much any card will fit barring maybe the 7990.

While the case is far from large, the top compartment with the main board is very open. Airflow is very decent for it's size.

That said, airflow by default in the lower compartment is frankly poor. The PSU has a fresh air intake, and you can use 80mm fans too cool the internal hard drive cage, but there is no way to cool the hot swap and 5.25" bays without modifications to the case. It will also be full of all your PSU wires that are being routed to the various portions of the case.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> I believe it will hold a d14, but not with a top 200mm fan installed. It will be tight. It also has a lot of room for graphics cards, pretty much any card will fit barring maybe the 7990.
> 
> While the case is far from large, the top compartment with the main board is very open. Airflow is very decent for it's size.
> 
> That said, airflow by default in the lower compartment is frankly poor. The PSU has a fresh air intake, and you can use 80mm fans too cool the internal hard drive cage, but there is no way to cool the hot swap and 5.25" bays without modifications to the case. It will also be full of all your PSU wires that are being routed to the various portions of the case.


7990 fits just fine


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> 7990 fits just fine


ok so the haf xb has enough airflow to cool my fx 6300 and two hd 7870 cool thanks for the info


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> ok so the haf xb has enough airflow to cool my fx 6300 and two hd 7870 cool thanks for the info


Yep


----------



## c0ugarhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> 1: Ok, so you are gonna replace the H100 with a costume loop? or add more to the H100? (I dint remember if that is possible or not)
> 2: you MAY be restricted on overclocking with only 240+120 radiator, but you will be able to run same / higher OC with this vs your H100 + silence your GPU.
> 3: Still not the full name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is, not all Nvidia GeForce gtx 770's will work with the reference XSPC cooler.. so we need the full name or product number to help you out with this.
> If you dont have reference PCB on your 770, you wont be able to use the XSPC witch only fits reference. EK has probably made a cooler that will fit your card if it is not reference.
> 
> *Edit
> Hmm, might be a Nvidia card then. should be reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to locate the product number on the box, should revile its secrets.


1 - I am going to replace the H100 with a custom loop... I really like the layout of the XSPC combo of the res/pump. Also I want the 120mm rad with a little thickness to it and a 240mm rad to replace the h100 rad... the way I was going to run the loop would be res/pump>240rad>cpu>120rad>gpu then back to the pump/res
2 - the h100 isnt connected to my gpu i dont think theres a way to connect it if I tried. But I think with the cpu I will get better temps when at idle and also with a load.
3 - the gpu is def a Nvidia card I checked all over the card and the box it came in 100% Nvidia....


----------



## SortOfGrim

Changed the AP-15's to AP-14's and running at full speed (1450rpm) it's cool yet quiet


----------



## Majentrix

Has anyone replaced the top panel with one made of full acrylic?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> Has anyone replaced the top panel with one made of full acrylic?


You mean a panel entirely made from acrylic? Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## IndrekHaav

My XB EVO finally arrived yesterday! I was so psyched to get started I gutted my old tower immediately, but then had to stop because there was dust build-up in most of the components and it was too late to properly clean all of them. So I'll resume tonight, and hopefully will have the whole thing assembled by the weekend.



Also, a question. I have a 3.5" smartcard / memory card reader that I'd like to keep using, but the only external bays in the XB are 5.25". Does anyone know if an adapter like this would work with the XB's 5.25" bay? Or should I just look for a new 5.25" card reader?


----------



## wthenshaw

Looks like it would fit right in.


----------



## Majentrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You mean a panel entirely made from acrylic? Not that I'm aware of.


Then I'm going to make XB history.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> Then I'm going to make XB history.


Looking forward to it!


----------



## GaMbi2004

me2


----------



## spaniardunited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joskke*


Been done, but I'm sure your way will be different Majentrix. Do it!


----------



## Majentrix

I'm thinking about having the acrylic sit on top the case, held in place by four screws with thick washers.

Should I go for smoked or clear acrylic?


----------



## wthenshaw

Clear


----------



## Majentrix

You think so? I quite like the smoked look cases like the 760T and the 900D employ in photos, though I haven't seen it in person,


----------



## locx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IndrekHaav*
> 
> My XB EVO finally arrived yesterday! I was so psyched to get started I gutted my old tower immediately, but then had to stop because there was dust build-up in most of the components and it was too late to properly clean all of them. So I'll resume tonight, and hopefully will have the whole thing assembled by the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a question. I have a 3.5" smartcard / memory card reader that I'd like to keep using, but the only external bays in the XB are 5.25". Does anyone know if an adapter like this would work with the XB's 5.25" bay? Or should I just look for a new 5.25" card reader?


Can you try taking one of the hotswap trays out and see how it fits there? I would maybe put a 3.5" fan controller there. That adapter is also a possibility but if it's not exactly the same colour and finísh it might look stupid.


----------



## SortOfGrim

clear is beautiful


----------



## IndrekHaav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Looks like it would fit right in.


Thanks. Yeah, it looks like it'll fit. I'm mainly concerned about actually mounting it, though - whether or not it's compatible with the XB's tool-less mechanism. But I guess as long as it has screw holes in the right places on at least one side, it should be fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locx*
> 
> Can you try taking one of the hotswap trays out and see how it fits there? I would maybe put a 3.5" fan controller there. That adapter is also a possibility but if it's not exactly the same colour and finísh it might look stupid.


I thought of that, but the X-Dock bays are too wide, there doesn't seem to be any easy way to fix a 3.5" device there without the hotswap caddy, at least not without hacking the case.


----------



## Majentrix

Clear it is then I guess, I'll head over the glassworks tomorrow and get a panel cut.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> clear is beautiful


What about smokey eyes?


----------



## locx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IndrekHaav*
> 
> Thanks. Yeah, it looks like it'll fit. I'm mainly concerned about actually mounting it, though - whether or not it's compatible with the XB's tool-less mechanism. But I guess as long as it has screw holes in the right places on at least one side, it should be fine.


I don't see why not, I think the screw hole placement on all 5.25" devices is quite standard. If it wasn't you could never know if anything would fit in your case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IndrekHaav*
> 
> I thought of that, but the X-Dock bays are too wide, there doesn't seem to be any easy way to fix a 3.5" device there without the hotswap caddy, at least not without hacking the case.


And I assume you can't put it in the actual tray? I realize the front cover is gonna be in the way if you don't take it out, but if you did would it be possible? If you could take some pictures showing what's going on there at all I'd be deeply thankful.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> What about smokey eyes?


Ahhh dearest.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Knocked up by Kelso









edit: still prefer these eyes


----------



## kpoeticg

Damn those are 2 of my favorite actresses in the world.

If Mila was knocked up by Kelso it would be understandable. The sad fact is she's more likely knocked up by Mcauley Culkin =\

I have giant crushes on both of them sek-see ladies

Edit: thanx for the new avatar =)


----------



## wthenshaw

Dearest Mila though....


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah Mila's a dime piece for sure. I've had a crush on her since the days of That 70's Show, just can't get past her life long relationship with Home Alone


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Damn those are 2 of my favorite actresses in the world.
> 
> If Mila was knocked up by Kelso it would be understandable. The sad fact is she's more likely knocked up by Mcauley Culkin =\
> 
> I have giant crushes on both of them sek-see ladies
> 
> Edit: *thanx for the new avatar* =)


hahaha! Glad to help









Not one to argue but I'm pretty sure it's Ashton 'dude, where's my car?' Butcher that knocked her up (and will marry her)

soon to be MILF!


----------



## kpoeticg

Lol, go figure. Last i heard he was married to Demi Moore and Mila Kunis had been with Mcauley Culkin for like a million years.


----------



## wthenshaw

Mila was good in "The Book of Eli"

I made my girlfriend sit through that film the other month so I could watch it again


----------



## IndrekHaav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locx*
> 
> I don't see why not, I think the screw hole placement on all 5.25" devices is quite standard. If it wasn't you could never know if anything would fit in your case.


Yeah, that's true. But it's the XB's mounting mechanisms that seem to be a bit non-standard (or semi-standard). For instance, I tried to fit a Lian Li 2.5-to-3.5" adapter in the rear drive cage, but the rails you're supposed to use didn't match the screw holes on the adapter (neither position- nor size-wise). No biggie, as the XB (at least the EVO version) comes with a plastic 2x 2.5" caddy that fits perfectly, but still - makes me a bit cautious about assuming things will just fit with cases that use tool-less mounting.

Anyway, I guess I'll take the plunge and buy the nicest-looking 3.5-to-5.25" bracket from eBay. It's not like they're particularly expensive or anything.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locx*
> 
> And I assume you can't put it in the actual tray? I realize the front cover is gonna be in the way if you don't take it out, but if you did would it be possible? If you could take some pictures showing what's going on there at all I'd be deeply thankful.


Sure thing.

Here's a 3.5" device in the X-Dock bay without the caddy:



Here it is in the caddy. I had to remove the anti-vibration pins because they were too big for the screw holes. You can see two of the device's screw holes line up nicely with the caddy's:



But not if you try to close the front panel:



Of course, the front panel would have to be removed, otherwise you can't access the device, but if you do that, then there's nothing keeping the caddy in the bay anymore - it's the front panel that locks it into place. I tried to pry the front panel off, but couldn't do it without breaking the plastic tabs on the hinges, sorry.

That said, if you do take the front panel off _and_ manage to fix the caddy to the case somehow (maybe screw it to the sides of the X-Dock cage) _and_ your device's screw holes line up with those on the caddy _and_ you can live with the empty space around the device in the front (or find a way to cover it), then I guess it would be possible to put a 3.5" device in the X-Dock bay.

Hope this helps.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IndrekHaav*
> 
> Yeah, that's true. But it's the XB's mounting mechanisms that seem to be a bit non-standard (or semi-standard). For instance, I tried to fit a Lian Li 2.5-to-3.5" adapter in the rear drive cage, but the rails you're supposed to use didn't match the screw holes on the adapter (neither position- nor size-wise). No biggie, as the XB (at least the EVO version) comes with a plastic 2x 2.5" caddy that fits perfectly, but still - makes me a bit cautious about assuming things will just fit with cases that use tool-less mounting.
> 
> Anyway, I guess I'll take the plunge and buy the nicest-looking 3.5-to-5.25" bracket from eBay. It's not like they're particularly expensive or anything.
> Sure thing.
> 
> Here's a 3.5" device in the X-Dock bay without the caddy:
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is in the caddy. I had to remove the anti-vibration pins because they were too big for the screw holes. You can see two of the device's screw holes line up nicely with the caddy's:
> 
> 
> 
> But not if you try to close the front panel:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, the front panel would have to be removed, otherwise you can't access the device, but if you do that, then there's nothing keeping the caddy in the bay anymore - it's the front panel that locks it into place. I tried to pry the front panel off, but couldn't do it without breaking the plastic tabs on the hinges, sorry.
> 
> That said, if you do take the front panel off _and_ manage to fix the caddy to the case somehow (maybe screw it to the sides of the X-Dock cage) _and_ your device's screw holes line up with those on the caddy _and_ you can live with the empty space around the device in the front (or find a way to cover it), then I guess it would be possible to put a 3.5" device in the X-Dock bay.
> 
> Hope this helps.


The caddy clips into a metal assembly on the case itself, not the front plastic panel. The front panel can be easily removed by pushing in on the two tabs near the bottom of the case at the same time. That will allow you to free that side of the panel. Then do the same on the other side, then you can remove the top most clips easily. Then simply pivot the whole panel up a bit and you can remove the final top clip.


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> The caddy clips into a metal assembly on the case itself, not the front plastic panel. The front panel can be easily removed by pushing in on the two tabs near the bottom of the case at the same time. That will allow you to free that side of the panel. Then do the same on the other side, then you can remove the top most clips easily. Then simply pivot the whole panel up a bit and you can remove the final top clip.


Why not get a USB card reader? Seems like a lot more work to make that 3.5" drive fit externally.


----------



## kpoeticg

I'm thinking of getting the new(ish) Scythe Kama Panel for my build. Haven't decided if i can fit it anywhere yet though. I think it's Kama Panel 3.1

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/23167/bus-375/Scythe_Kama_Panel_31_525_Multi_Function_Panel_-_Black_SCKMPN-3100_.html


----------



## IndrekHaav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> The caddy clips into a metal assembly on the case itself, not the front plastic panel. The front panel can be easily removed by pushing in on the two tabs near the bottom of the case at the same time. That will allow you to free that side of the panel. Then do the same on the other side, then you can remove the top most clips easily. Then simply pivot the whole panel up a bit and you can remove the final top clip.


No, I meant the front cover of the caddy itself, not the case. Sorry if that was unclear, English is not my first language.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> Why not get a USB card reader? Seems like a lot more work to make that 3.5" drive fit externally.


Sure, a USB reader is another option. But A) I already have the 3.5" reader, and B) I like to keep the clutter of external devices around the case to a minimum. I don't care if it's more work, if the outcome is neater.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IndrekHaav*
> 
> No, I meant the front cover of the caddy itself, not the case. Sorry if that was unclear, English is not my first language.


My bad, I totally misunderstood what you were asking.


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the new(ish) Scythe Kama Panel for my build. Haven't decided if i can fit it anywhere yet though. I think it's Kama Panel 3.1
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/23167/bus-375/Scythe_Kama_Panel_31_525_Multi_Function_Panel_-_Black_SCKMPN-3100_.html


If you use that you might as well as get rid of the front IO because that includes a lot of what you'd need but the 2 channel fan controller kind of limits you.


----------



## kpoeticg

Lol, front IO is longgggg gone in my build. I wouldn't use the fan controller on the Kama Panel. Much prefer my Aquaero 6 =)



No more front IO ^^

Unless i use this for the USB....



Here's where my Vandal Switches will be


----------



## Majentrix

Acrylic's been cut, I think it's a few mil too big but I can cut it down some more.
I'll make an attempt at fitting it tomorrow, I'm thinking about mounting it using hinges.


----------



## kpoeticg

I'm mounting all my panels with Tap Plastics Acrylic Hinges

Bought a bunch of em recently, along with some of the door latches & magnetic door latches. Just gotta figure out how it's all gonna come together

http://www.tapplastics.com/product/plastics/handles_hinges_latches

I bought a few of every type of hinge pretty much =)


----------



## Majentrix

I'll stick with regular hinges for now, I don't think I know anywhere that would sell those here. I'll keep them in mind though.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Why not hydraulics? It's silent and can be remote controlled, and it's not been done before on a XB


----------



## Majentrix

That's getting a bit ridiculous, and probably expensive.
So far the total cost has been exactly $12


----------



## SortOfGrim

"If it ain't ridiculous, it ain't OCN" a very common phrase here


----------



## Majentrix

Can you point me in the direction of builds that have hydraulics then?
I'd imagine that you can't buy one pre-wired for Molex, and that there would be some soldering and rewiring involved.


----------



## SortOfGrim

I know IT Diva uses them in her build NZXT Stretched Limo Edition


But I'll bet you can find some smaller ones


----------



## kpoeticg

The Actuator's she uses would take up too much room in the XB for sure









That's a great build tho for any1 that doesn't already know. IT DIVA's one of the most creative people on this whole forum


----------



## welshy46

you wouldn't need to fit actuators to activate the rams if you use ones with sufficient force. something along the lines of a gas strut, as used in kitchen cupboards for instance. Along with a push to open latching mechanism would do the job nicely. a couple of links to the kind of thing I mean, these were not chosen as the parts to use. they just came up first in a google search.

Gas strut as an example

push to open latch


----------



## Hikaru12

Are you using a dremel or a jigsaw to cut the panel because I've seen people use both and I'm attempting to do the same. Just trying to figure out what the best course of action is.


----------



## kpoeticg

Use a Dremel for the top panel. Too many curves for a jigsaw.

A jigsaw would be good for the plexi though


----------



## Hikaru12

Thanks. BTW, I like your vandal switch plate in the back. I saw one on FrozenCPU that has a cigarette lighter. I was thinking about buying that lol


----------



## kpoeticg

It's the Phobya switch plate. I bought it with the intentions of installing one or two car lighters into it. Still haven't decided for sure about it. I'm a smoker and a tinkerer, so a lighter and rechargeable LED Flashlight would be pretty handy. But might also make the build look tacky =)

I'm gonna paint the switchplate either red or white, haven't decided yet


----------



## Hikaru12

I seen that one and it's cheap enough than buying a metric drill bit and cutting my own.


----------



## kpoeticg

The Phobya Vandal Switchplate is definitely great quality. I know alot of people hate on some of their WC Supplies, but alot of their accessories are excellent quality. Just make sure you order the right one you need. They sell em for 16mm Vandal Switches, 22mm Vandal Switches, Military/Duckbill Switches, and probly others.

The Lighter Kits you can buy seperately. You don't have to buy them already installed in the Lian Li Bezels

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6673/cig-03/PC_12V_Cigarette_Lighter_Adapter_Kit.html



They also sell the Spotlight LED Flashlights from the PPC Kits on Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001BDI1JC/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1



I bought the 16mm because i'm using mostly 16mm switches, and it's easy enough to widen the holes for Lighter Sockets or 22mm Switches

That being said, a Metric Step Drill Set is a GREAT investment

THIS is the Metric Step Drill Set i have. Great Price as well as Great Quality



Edit:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> you wouldn't need to fit actuators to activate the rams if you use ones with sufficient force. something along the lines of a gas strut, as used in kitchen cupboards for instance. Along with a push to open latching mechanism would do the job nicely. a couple of links to the kind of thing I mean, these were not chosen as the parts to use. they just came up first in a google search.
> 
> Gas strut as an example
> 
> push to open latch
> 
> Those look pretty sweet. Thanx for the links
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just what i need, another option to ponder about


----------



## welshy46

Had a little ponder on the ram operated window mechanism this morning. I was thinking of some kind of auto release mechanism to raise the roof when things warm up inside the case. Say, attach a control mechanism for the ram through the CPU fan header. So as the temps go up, at a predetermined temp the fan profile on the mobo would send a signal. The PWM works by applying more voltage to the fan to allow it to spin faster, it doesn't tell the fan what RPM to spin at. another idea would be to run it through a fan controller for manual control. My Sunbeamtech Rheosmart fan controller has a PWM connector so you can let the fans attached to the controller be controlled by the CPU fan header.

Next problem would be how to get and set the correct voltage to activate the ram. Then I remembered Lego, it's been a few too many years since I used to play with this stuff







I don't know if there hydraulic rams and actuators would be strong enough to lift the weight of a sheet of acrylic. two rams should be able to lift the acrylic at one side, say the rear to exhaust more air out of the rear of the roof. Instead of hydraulic or gas rams, a rack and pinion system could be used along with a small Lego electric motor to lift the rear of the roof.

So the idea would be this.
1. Remove the tabs in the roof panel and cover up the holes in the top of the case they fit into.
2. fit one of these to each side of case.
3. Make two sets of lifters with a rack and pinion system.
4. Fit it all into the case and stand back and admire the awesomeness.
Simples.

The original gas strut and push latch would be the simplest, but an auto opening/ closing system would definatley look cooler. Either way more research is required.


----------



## kpoeticg

A few friendly suggestions brotha

You don't need the roof to pop open based on temp when you have a full sized overkill loop cooling your whole rig. I think the idea in general is awesome, so awesome in fact that i might "borrow" it (Okay Steal, whatever







). But i think you should find a better use for it. If you have a good enough loop, you're not gonna need to dedicate that feature to aircooling.

2nd, PWM absolutely does not control fans by increasing/decreasing voltage. One big advantage of PWM is that the fan is always getting the 12V's it needs, meaning that it provides better torq when spinning. The 4th "PWM" wire is a communication line. Basically sending a bunch of +'s and -'s to the fan, which then translates those into how fast it should spin.

The Sunbeam controller you're talking about takes the PWM Signal from the motherboard and uses it to Voltage Control all the fans connected to the controller based off the motherboards pwm fan profiles. There's no benefit to using PWM fans for this. It's meant for 3Pin fans.

Honestly, with the level your build is reaching, just get an Aquaero 6. Absolutely nothing compares to the control it gives you over your cooling system. Especially if you're interested in PWM. The Aquaero 6 has 4 PWM headers.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Best to use would be a temp sensor placed somewhere in the case. Attached to a trigger that would 'instruct' the lever to lift the panel(s)


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> A few friendly suggestions brotha
> 
> You don't need the roof to pop open based on temp when you have a full sized overkill loop cooling your whole rig. I think the idea in general is awesome, so awesome in fact that i might "borrow" it (Okay Steal, whatever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). But i think you should find a better use for it. If you have a good enough loop, you're not gonna need to dedicate that feature to aircooling.
> 
> 2nd, PWM absolutely does not control fans by increasing/decreasing voltage. One big advantage of PWM is that the fan is always getting the 12V's it needs, meaning that it provides better torq when spinning. The 4th "PWM" wire is a communication line. Basically sending a bunch of +'s and -'s to the fan, which then translates those into how fast it should spin.
> 
> The Sunbeam controller you're talking about takes the PWM Signal from the motherboard and uses it to Voltage Control all the fans connected to the controller based off the motherboards pwm fan profiles. There's no benefit to using PWM fans for this. It's meant for 3Pin fans.
> 
> Honestly, with the level your build is reaching, just get an Aquaero 6. Absolutely nothing compares to the control it gives you over your cooling system. Especially if you're interested in PWM. The Aquaero 6 has 4 PWM headers.


every days a school day, I totally misunderstood PWM control. You are right, it doesn't work the way I thought. If I did this to my case it would be just for show not cooling, with the amount of rads and fans(3 pin) I have. I was looking at the Aquaero for cooling control, absolutely awesome piece of kit but settled on the sunbeamtech for it's looks to blend in with the build. Also it's 45w per channel capacity and 6 channels to cope with the amount of fans I have.

Anyone who fancies a go is most welcome, I thought I'd put it out there for all and see who runs with it. It won't offer any real cooling benefit to most people, it's just a fun mod to make someone's case a bit more individual. for the price of around $15 - $20 for the manual version it's worth a go even if it turns out badly.


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> -snip-


Sweet deal man! Thanks for those links. That saves me a ton of money and yea it's hard to find a good metric set because they don't sell at any hardware stores.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Just wanna give a shoutout to our friend Kpoetcig as he is mentioned on the EK waterblocks FACEBOOK page


----------



## wthenshaw

Grats Matt!


----------



## SortOfGrim

The link to facebook


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> The link to facebook


Creeper


----------



## IndrekHaav

Finally got everything assembled last night:



Took longer than I expected, in part because of the unorthodox layout, but mostly because there's a lot of planning involved. That, and some of the terrific builds that have been posted in this thread really inspired me to try and make it as neat as possible. Pretty happy with the result, though I might still tweak some things. Advice and critique would be much appreciated.

Overall it was a pretty smooth build, with only a few niggles along the way. For instance, most of my SATA cables have right-angle connectors on one end, but it turns out those don't work with the X-Docks (which is where my hard drives are right now), so I had to rummage around a bit to find ones with straight connectors on both ends.



Cooling performance seems great so far. I bought the 200 mm Megaflow fan with the case, but right now have it disconnected because I ran out of controllable fan headers on my motherboard and it was a bit annoying at full speed (that's how quiet the rest of the case is). Will probably hook it up through a pot at some point to evaluate how much of a difference it makes at lower speeds, but right now I'm happy with the way it is.

Full setup:


----------



## wthenshaw

Nice and neat IndrekHaav, you avoided having me on your back about cable management


----------



## x3n0n1c

An update on my XB build. Having issues with my two water coolers (H100i fan controller failed, then tried an H220 which was loud as hack and had air trapped inside) I have ended up with a new Noctua NH-C14 CPU cooler. Certainly makes the case look more filled, but it is certainly serving it's purpose.

Also cleaned up my cable management a bit, but I can only go so far.



Yes, i'm a Noctua fan. Sue me


----------



## wthenshaw

For that pun expect my lawyer to be contacting yours.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> every days a school day, I totally misunderstood PWM control. You are right, it doesn't work the way I thought. If I did this to my case it would be just for show not cooling, with the amount of rads and fans(3 pin) I have. I was looking at the Aquaero for cooling control, absolutely awesome piece of kit but settled on the sunbeamtech for it's looks to blend in with the build. Also it's 45w per channel capacity and 6 channels to cope with the amount of fans I have.
> 
> Anyone who fancies a go is most welcome, I thought I'd put it out there for all and see who runs with it. It won't offer any real cooling benefit to most people, it's just a fun mod to make someone's case a bit more individual. for the price of around $15 - $20 for the manual version it's worth a go even if it turns out badly.


That was my point. It's a great mod. Just makes no sense to have it temp controlled when you're watercooling. I think you'll come up with a more creative use for it. Even having it on a little car remote would make more sense IMO. That's how IT DIVA rigged hers up. Logisys has a Car Remote Molex Kit.

Pretty much everything i know about cooling and modding, i learned from OCN and the people/sites connected to the community. Also from saying the wrong answer and having people correct me









PWM has alot of advantages though. For instance, the Aquaero can handle 2.5A per channel, more with the passive heatsink, and even more with the waterblock. So 2.5A @ 12V = 30W as opposed to the Sunbeam's 45W. But if you're running PWM fans off the Aquaero, the fans are being powered straight from the PSU. So the 30W would be irrelevent. PWM doesn't need to use the resources of the unit that's controlling it. Only uses the RPM & PWM signals (well as long as you have a pwm splitter). So even though the Sunbeam can handle more Watts per channel, the PWM capability of the Aquaero 6 can handle 10 times more fans per channel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> Sweet deal man! Thanks for those links. That saves me a ton of money and yea it's hard to find a good metric set because they don't sell at any hardware stores.


NP









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Just wanna give a shoutout to our friend Kpoetcig as he is mentioned on the EK waterblocks FACEBOOK page


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Grats Matt!


Thanks guys.









Let's hope it still looks that pretty when the stop plugs are replaced with fittings and tubing


----------



## drachen

Hey folks! Finally got to complete my HAF XB EVO build and I absolutely love this case! Still working on my cable management techniques but it's not a bad start. The core of the system is a 775->771 modified Gigabyte EP45-UD3P running an Intel Xeon X5460 quad core CPU, overclocked from 3.1 to 3.8 Ghz.


----------



## wthenshaw

Passing no comment


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drachen*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey folks! Finally got to complete my HAF XB EVO build and I absolutely love this case! Still working on my cable management techniques but it's not a bad start. The core of the system is a 775->771 modified Gigabyte EP45-UD3P running an Intel Xeon X5460 quad core CPU, overclocked from 3.1 to 3.8 Ghz.


Flashback! wow, even the psu is ancient!

What, no floppy drive? jk. Welcome to the club!


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drachen*
> 
> Hey folks! Finally got to complete my HAF XB EVO build and I absolutely love this case! Still working on my cable management techniques but it's not a bad start. The core of the system is a 775->771 modified Gigabyte EP45-UD3P running an Intel Xeon X5460 quad core CPU, overclocked from 3.1 to 3.8 Ghz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome! Upgrading this year?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Passing no comment


I think its time we see some pics of your cable management, with you being the authority around it here


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I think its time we see some pics of your cable management, with you being the authority around it here


Please be gentle, it's my first time...


----------



## SortOfGrim

dude, you need to properly water cool that rig


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> dude, you need to properly water cool that rig










ouch.

Yeah just go ahead and send me a GPU that companies actually make blocks for, another rad, and Apogee Drive II, and a shed load of fittings and I'll start a build log right away







I think I can foot the cost of some coolant and tubing


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Please be gentle, it's my first time...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Aw I wanted to see what's going on downstairs









Here's an old pic of my cable labrynth


----------



## kpoeticg

We speak not of what goes on in the basement =)


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> We speak not of what goes on in the basement =)


True. No one ever asks to see the back panel on a regular tower case.

BUT....

For those of us who have made an effort to make clean and tidy cables underneath the mobo, please post some pics!

EDIT: I have some UV blue tubing and gelid extreme paste for when I delid my chip. So when that happens im going to make an effort down there. I also have installed a fan intake on the side with the 2.5" drive cage, so I will put my velociraptor back there and see if temps change with the better airflow (but without the 3.5 heatsink adapter) I also removed the the two 80mm's. I really don't think they made any difference in temps.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Aw I wanted to see what's going on downstairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an old pic of my cable labrynth


Well I'm at work, and it's effort to remove my motherboard tray







maybe when I receive my new fans I'll do it.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Well I'm at work, and it's effort to remove my motherboard tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe when I receive my new fans I'll do it.


Nah don't pull your mobo for a pic. Just take one through a side panel if you want.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Nah don't pull your mobo for a pic. Just take one through a side panel if you want.


I think I'll be removing a small fan controller from it so might as well haha. Fitting new fans to my H100 so I'll be pretty much dismantling the top anyway.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I think I'll be removing a small fan controller from it so might as well haha. Fitting new fans to my H100 so I'll be pretty much dismantling the top anyway.


What fan's did you get?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> What fan's did you get?


SortOfGrim sorted me out with a couple Scythe GT AP-14s


----------



## drachen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Welcome! Upgrading this year?


haha thanks! Yeah, we'll see. For the time being what I use the system for it's more than sufficient, especially when paired with a Geforce GTX760 and Samsung 820 PRO SSD it's quick enough. Sure, Socket 775 is beyond ancient these days, but the overclocked Xeon definitely breathes just a touch more life into the platform. Once Broadwell is out, I'll either pick up one of those or an i7 Z87 Haswell setup when prices take the inevitable dip.


----------



## SortOfGrim

So here's my cable jungle

I could do without the sata power cables and use the bitfenix extender but it would still look like crap









I really should do make a little bit of an effort to make it more eye candy yet easy to uninstall..something to do tomorrow








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ouch.
> 
> Yeah just go ahead and send me a GPU that companies actually make blocks for, another rad, and Apogee Drive II, and a shed load of fittings and I'll start a build log right away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can foot the cost of some coolant and tubing


lol sorry. Another rad??? Dam, you hard to please







I do have a Phobya G-Changer 120 v2 and a UT60 280 rad hidden... I never even used the 280.
Fittings can be expensive (Bitspower) but I also use a lot of cheap generic ones that cost less than a us dollar.


----------



## kpoeticg

I too have an unused UT60 280









The Phobya G.Changers are a good way to save money on a good rad. They're Alphacool UT60's without the extra features. Phobya, Alphacool, & Aquatuning are all under the same umbrella company

It's really all the rotaries, angles, extenders, valves, etc that get freakin insanely expensive. Monsoon has fair prices for their compression fittings 6pk's. Once you get obsessed with your loop and start with the BP stuff to make everything look perfect, be prepared for poverty


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> So here's my cable jungle
> 
> I could do without the sata power cables and use the bitfenix extender but it would still look like crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really should do make a little bit of an effort to make it more eye candy yet easy to uninstall..something to do tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol sorry. Another rad??? Dam, you hard to please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a Phobya G-Changer 120 v2 and a UT60 280 rad hidden... I never even used the 280.
> Fittings can be expensive (Bitspower) but I also use a lot of cheap generic ones that cost less than a us dollar.


I'll take freebies until I have enough to put a loop together


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> We speak not of what goes on in the basement =)


Lol ^_^


----------



## x3n0n1c

The basement is the worst part of this case. Great for hiding things but it is a real source of shame for me!

Beware, the following image may be unsettling.


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> That was my point. It's a great mod. Just makes no sense to have it temp controlled when you're watercooling. I think you'll come up with a more creative use for it. Even having it on a little car remote would make more sense IMO. That's how IT DIVA rigged hers up. Logisys has a Car Remote Molex Kit.
> 
> Pretty much everything i know about cooling and modding, i learned from OCN and the people/sites connected to the community. Also from saying the wrong answer and having people correct me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PWM has alot of advantages though. For instance, the Aquaero can handle 2.5A per channel, more with the passive heatsink, and even more with the waterblock. So 2.5A @ 12V = 30W as opposed to the Sunbeam's 45W. But if you're running PWM fans off the Aquaero, the fans are being powered straight from the PSU. So the 30W would be irrelevent. PWM doesn't need to use the resources of the unit that's controlling it. Only uses the RPM & PWM signals (well as long as you have a pwm splitter). So even though the Sunbeam can handle more Watts per channel, the PWM capability of the Aquaero 6 can handle 10 times more fans per channel


Cheers man I'm always looking for more knowledge on pc building. As for PWM,for now I think I'll stick with manual control of my fans. Probably the left handed control freak in me coming out lol.

I am trying to reduce my excessive fan dependancy. First off the hexa 720 rad has been sidelined in favour of 2 360mm rads piggy backed with 9 fans. Which is a saving of 3 fans







so only 15 left to power now.

I hope the last few days have gone well for you, kpoeticg. Had a similar thing myself a few years back. Not an easy thing to get out of.


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> The basement is the worst part of this case. Great for hiding things but it is a real source of shame for me!
> 
> Beware, the following image may be unsettling.
> 
> @wthenshaw DO NOT STARE INTO THE SPOILER!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It looks like a 70's pron star down there.


----------



## wthenshaw

My eyes are bleeding


----------



## welshy46

I have nothing to be proud of


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> It looks like a 70's pron star down there.


Cream and Chocolate, doesn't it make you hungry?!?


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> Cream and Chocolate, doesn't it make you hungry?!?


I'm a firm believer in function over form up to a certain point. Unfortunately Noctua crashed straight through that point and kept accelerating HARD when they released their sublimley efficient fans in latrine brown


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> I'm a firm believer in function over form up to a certain point. Unfortunately Noctua crashed straight through that point and kept accelerating HARD when they released their sublimley efficient fans in latrine brown


I always find it funny how people use the most obscene "colours" to describe Noctua's fans. I personally like them and they have really grown on me. I believe they were a really good choice for Noctua, you always know a Noctua Fan when you see it. I don't think any other brand can say that.


----------



## wthenshaw

This isn't my mess I swear.

Okay I'm getting this crap cleaned up when I get my new fans. I recall being in a hurry to install my new GPU when I got it.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> This isn't my mess I swear.
> 
> Okay I'm getting this crap cleaned up when I get my new fans. *I recall being in a hurry to install my new GPU when I got it.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Excuses, excuses.

You probably don't want to see the cable management in the bottom of my case. (I have to deal with extra-long sleeved extensions.)


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> So here's my cable jungle


^ old

v new

ah, now I know why I had a spare screw


----------



## DECtape

So I built my first real gaming rig (done business machines for other people/companies) and I did it in a Haf Evo XB. So I just got a nice new influx of disposable money and I plan on completing this project by giving it some lighting. As I have ever only built business machines and family computers ext I have never really lit anything. I like the darker orange look of NZXT's LED fans so I'll be putting two of those in the front panel and putting the included and surprisingly quiet coolermaster fans on the back of my heat sink and the back mount. I'm also getting a windowed top panel and I need to light up the rest of my rig. Should I go with white CCFL and put an orange gel around it or should I go with LED? Also where is the best place to mount LED or CCFL light strips if I want the computer to have a warm orange glow on the inside? 

Also forgive some of the cable management, I ran out of zip ties after I mounted that switch on the rear exhaust vent to serve as a directkey button.


----------



## welshy46

Hi DECtape. Welcome to the club and congrats on choosing the best colour to light your rig.







I used a combination of single molexed LED's and strips of LED's to light mine. To gat an overall orange glow in your case, put the led strips under the lip of the case where the roof sits. Most of the LED strips come with a self adhesive backing to fix them. Put them into the corner at an angle so they are stuck to the side and top of case. This will throw more light at the centre of your mobo. Put the single LED's in after to take out any dark areas, or areas you want more illumination in.

If you have anything you want to light in UV, orange is way down the spectrum so will spoil the orangyness. This can be got around by fitting an amber acrylic sheet in the roof window instead of the stock clear one.

Unfortunately my works internet restrictions stop me from posting pics through Dropbox, and these are the only half decent shots I have of maintaining the orangyness with UV lighting.
Using an amber acrylic sheet to disguise the "blue"


----------



## Zupica

Hello everyone !

I need Your help !

I bought this case about a month ago. Because of xdock issue I have tried to contact cm support to check if mine is functional but there was no response to this day.

Googling pcb serial number did not help.

Here are the pcb pics. Sorry for bad quality.




S2042Rev.A

20120828

Thank You in advance.


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zupica*
> 
> Hello everyone !
> 
> I need Your help !
> 
> I bought this case about a month ago. Because of xdock issue I have tried to contact cm support to check if mine is functional but there was no response to this day.
> 
> Googling pcb serial number did not help.
> 
> Here are the pcb pics. Sorry for bad quality.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S2042Rev.A
> 20120828
> 
> Thank You in advance.


You won't find much info on this, because the Rev1 (Rev.A) PCB has been long since replaced with a SATA power plug and they relocated the connectors. It is still basically the same board, they just fixed the issues. If you go to CoolerMasters store and search for HAF XB you will find the new one for $4.99 +shipping on page 2 I think.

Good luck.
- TL

EDIT - Assuming you are in the USA here is a link to save time - http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-hot-swap-pcb/
If not, Google the CMStore for your area.

For what its worth, I am still running the original PCB and have no issues, but I also use by brain when plugging in molex. I have considered removing it all together and pluggin the drives in as they never get removed anyways... but its too much effort and I'm too lazy. It works so meh,


----------



## Zupica

Well, You didnt help me a lot







.

I have already looked for it on cm store europe. There is no pcb for haf xb on sale. At least I did not see it.

Shipping from USA to my country would be 2-3 times more expensive than the part itself







.

Well, than trash it is !

Ty once more.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zupica*
> 
> Well, You didnt help me a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have already looked for it on cm store europe. There is no pcb for haf xb on sale. At least I did not see it.
> 
> Shipping from USA to my country would be 2-3 times more expensive than the part itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Well, than trash it is !
> 
> Ty once more.


You do know that it wasn't the xdock pcb that was faulty, it was the derps plugging in the molex the wrong way which caused drives to get shorted out.

They out sata power on the newer versions cause you can't plug sata power leads in the wrong way round like how easy it is with molex.

I find it very likely there is nothing wrong with your pcb.


----------



## Zupica

Well I did try to plug it in the "wrong" way and it didnt go in. So that means 2 things. Either molex was damaged from the factory or people are forcing it in ? Maybe both ?

Still I dont want to take a chance. I love my 2tb drives to much









Overall it is a great case for the money.

Thanks for the chat


----------



## Buxty

Tweet @ Coolermaster to see if they'll help. They sorted me one out for free when mine borked.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Tweet @ Coolermaster to see if they'll help. They sorted me one out for free when mine borked.


That was a "no question asked" thing wasn't it? (IIRC)


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> That was a "no question asked" thing wasn't it? (IIRC)


Yeah they followed me on Twitter, asked for a postage address and they shipped one free from Holland...after accidentally sending one for the big HAF X first. But i got to keep both anyway!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Yeah they followed me on Twitter, asked for a postage address and they shipped one free from Holland...after accidentally sending one for the big HAF X first. But i got to keep both anyway!


Still mad at you Sammy


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Still mad at you Sammy


Why?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Why?


You know!


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You know!


I'm sorry Willy, I know my graphics card is better than yours


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I'm sorry Willy, I know my graphics card is better than yours


Only slightly, but it's okay, cause my case, cpu, keyboard, mouse, headset, speakers are all better than yours :3


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Only slightly, but it's okay, cause my case, cpu, keyboard, mouse, headset, speakers are all better than yours :3


Mines back in a HAF don't worry about the case







All the rest yeah fair game but the speakers? Naaaaaaah.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Mines back in a HAF don't worry about the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the rest yeah fair game but the speakers? Naaaaaaah.


You for real bro.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You for real bro.


Yup Bose quality m8


----------



## welshy46

Pics of both rigs or you're both just wiggling your tiddlers.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Yup Bose quality m8


But can they come close to late 70s Wharfedale E.FIFTYs?


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> But can they come close to late 70s Wharfedale E.FIFTYs?


Wharfdale? The argos brand?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Wharfdale? The argos brand?


I said late 70's Wharfedale didn't I? Do keep up Sammy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> Pics of both rigs or you're both just wiggling your tiddlers.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I said late 70's Wharfedale didn't I? Do keep up Sammy


Im sorry Willy old chap. Albeit expensive, these Bose ones are really good for clarity and treble while having nice bass too.


----------



## DECtape

Quote:


> Hi DECtape. Welcome to the club and congrats on choosing the best colour to light your rig. thumb.gif I used a combination of single molexed LED's and strips of LED's to light mine. To gat an overall orange glow in your case, put the led strips under the lip of the case where the roof sits. Most of the LED strips come with a self adhesive backing to fix them. Put them into the corner at an angle so they are stuck to the side and top of case. This will throw more light at the centre of your mobo. Put the single LED's in after to take out any dark areas, or areas you want more illumination in.


Ok then, what kind of lights should I get? I'm going to be using NZXT fans on the front so should I get the NZXT light strips or should I just go for Bitfenix alechemy strips?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Im sorry Willy old chap. Albeit expensive, these Bose ones are really good for clarity and treble while having nice bass too.


So to conclude mine are better than yours?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DECtape*
> 
> Ok then, what kind of lights should I get? I'm going to be using NZXT fans on the front so should I get the NZXT light strips or should I just go for Bitfenix alechemy strips?


Neither IMO. Buy some cheap LED strips from eBay, solder them yourself to a molex or whatever (or buy presoldered) and enjoy lighting in a colour of you choice for a fraction of the price!


----------



## x3n0n1c

Those things are all kiddy cans, you might as well be be arguing over who has the best limited eiditon GI-JOE apron. Myself, I'm rocking some Turtle Beach x11's, only the finest cans known to man! It's OK, you guys don' have be jealous, I am just more man that you, accept it.

/dropsmic


----------



## Buxty

Agree with Willy on the NZXT strips. They are okay if you want dim LED's but not good for much else. The cables connecting the strip to the PCI bracket control thing are weak and depending how the cable is oriented it cuts out, so they arent that well made either.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Agree with Willy on the NZXT strips. They are okay if you want dim LED's but not good for much else. The cables connecting the strip to the PCI bracket control thing are weak and depending how the cable is oriented it cuts out, so they arent that well made either.


I had that nzxt led strip, that thing was awful really. Not worth the money and just couldn't illuminate my pc much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> Those things are all kiddy cans, you might as well be be arguing over who has the best limited eiditon GI-JOE apron. Myself, I'm rocking some Turtle Beach x11's, only the finest cans known to man! It's OK, you guys don' have be jealous, I am just more man that you, accept it.
> 
> /dropsmic


I had some Turtle Beaches once. The incoming and outgoing static from poor shielding was just appalling.


----------



## Buxty

I used to eat the cable for the turtle beach's i had. Must have gotten ten replacements, before the rma department caught on.


----------



## kpoeticg

LOL, the first batch of orders i made for this build included an NZXT Red LED Strip and a bunch of Noctua fans. Along with a bunch of other stuff that will probly never see the outside of a cardboard box









If you want an LED Strip, get a real one. The Bitfenix's are OK. Dazmode's Darkside LED Strips are supposed to be excellent quality

The most common LED/RGB strips that people use, the 5Meter ones that come on rolls, are SMD 5050 300 Strips. The 300 means 60 LED's per meter (5Meter Strip). Phobya Flexlights and Dazmodes Darkside i'm pretty sure are double density 5050 strips. so 120 led's per meter.

5050 300 strips are pretty cheap and easy to find on Ebay or amazon. If you want an LED Strip, i recommend that direction or get Phobya Flexlights or Darkside strips.

The Phobya's can get real expensive if you want a long length. 
Darkside's are sold in shorter, sleeved, waterproof sections like 6", 8", 12" (might not be exact, been a while since i looked at em)


----------



## DECtape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> So to conclude mine are better than yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither IMO. Buy some cheap LED strips from eBay, solder them yourself to a molex or whatever (or buy presoldered) and enjoy lighting in a colour of you choice for a fraction of the price!


I plan on going with NZXT 140mm orange led case fans and I want to keep my color consistent between my front fans and case lights, is there any way I could reliably get LED strips with the same shade of orange as the NZXT ones or will I have to take my chances and solder up my own LED fans too? I really don't want to solder my own LED fans right now as my soldering skills on anything other than joining two wires are really quite naff due to my lack of actual real soldering iron instead of gun. Can you link some good ebay strips though?


----------



## welshy46

True dat. I have the nzxt and they're a bit on the dim side.( left side of pic)Even on the brightest setting. I also have some Flexlight SMD LED's. A lot brighter and they come with the 3m adhesive strip pre attached.

Link to the flexlight LED's, http://www.candccentral.co.uk/flexlight-smd-leds-30x2mm-smd-leds-orange-60cm.html



I've not used the phobya ones, apart from single UV LED's for my water blocks.


----------



## welshy46

Flexlights are made by Phobya, another school day moment lol. Mine came in a non descript grey sealed plastic packet.


----------



## DECtape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> LOL, the first batch of orders i made for this build included an NZXT Red LED Strip and a bunch of Noctua fans. Along with a bunch of other stuff that will probly never see the outside of a cardboard box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want an LED Strip, get a real one. The Bitfenix's are OK. Dazmode's Darkside LED Strips are supposed to be excellent quality
> 
> The most common LED/RGB strips that people use, the 5Meter ones that come on rolls, are SMD 5050 300 Strips. The 300 means 60 LED's per meter (5Meter Strip). Phobya Flexlights and Dazmodes Darkside i'm pretty sure are double density 5050 strips. so 120 led's per meter.
> 
> 5050 300 strips are pretty cheap and easy to find on Ebay or amazon. If you want an LED Strip, i recommend that direction or get Phobya Flexlights or Darkside strips.
> 
> The Phobya's can get real expensive if you want a long length.
> 
> Darkside's are sold in shorter, sleeved, waterproof sections like 6", 8", 12" (might not be exact, been a while since i looked at em)


I don't want to throw in some ugly bare pcb situation in but I don't want it to look like christmas lights either. I'm going for a sort of glowy warmth from the case a bit like a fire place and not a table lamp. My real quantum conundrum here is matching the NZXT front fans with an LED strip as it would appear the NZXT's LED strips are crap. I'm looking for 140mm in orange and bitfenix's offerings are too yellowy to my eyes though I would be totally willing to ditch the NZXT fans if I could find a suitable alternative as the most I can find for the NZXT fans listed is "long life bearings" which sounds like "were embarrassed to say we have sleeve bearings".


----------



## kpoeticg

The 5050 Strip that i bought is white pcb, it actually looks pretty nice. But you're really not supposed to have your led strips in sight anyway. The trick is to hide them in places where you can't see the strip, but still get the lighting from it. That's why the 5050 300 strips are so great. You can cut them every 3rd LED, so they're easy to work with and manipulate.

Any 5050 Kit you buy should come with a dimmer. You can make it as bright or dim as you want it bro. If you get an RGB strip, it'll come with like a 44Key remote to change colors, brightness, effects, etc. Besides that, LED strips can be Voltage Controlled just like fans. Less Volts = Less Light.

If you just want a white glow in your chassis, you may be better off with a cpl white cathodes hidden on the mobo tray or under the top panel.


----------



## SortOfGrim

do it like a pro (B-) led strip with aluminum profile


----------



## kpoeticg

The aluminum profile is really just for mounting and absorbing heat









It's the diffused acrylic that makes it sexy. Same way people make light panels for their rigs


----------



## Ghostrider5666

My HAF XB front panel doesn't fit properly and I can't use the power button.


----------



## DECtape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostrider5666*
> 
> My HAF XB front panel doesn't fit properly and I can't use the power button.


pics? There should be some little clips you can use to remove the front panel, I do believe the manual has a diagram.


----------



## kpoeticg

You're gonna have to be more specific than that brotha. Can you take pics?

Or explain in more detail how the front panel doesn't fit properly, and have you hooked up the power button correctly to your motherboard?


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostrider5666*
> 
> My HAF XB front panel doesn't fit properly and I can't use the power button.


Mine was like this when I didn't tighten down the fans enough. Using a Eisberg240L AIO cooler and the rubber seals that came with the fans it was too much for the front cover.

Removed the seals and no more issue, so make sure the fans aren't the problem.









Keep in mind, 5mm thick rubber seal around the fans and a 25mm fan with a little more sticking out for the head of the bolts... it was a tight fit. If this isn't your problem something is wrong.


----------



## Ghostrider5666

My power button sticks in and I can't press it , reset button works just fine.


----------



## kpoeticg

The power button is actually held by 2 screws with washers on the inside of the panel. Obviously it presses against the button on the PCB screwed into the chassis. If you can't push the button at all, those screws on the inside of the front panel may be tight. They're where the slack comes from to push into the button on the pcb

Or are you talking about the button on the PCB?


----------



## Ghostrider5666

The PCB
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> The power button is actually held by 2 screws with washers on the inside of the panel. Obviously it presses against the button on the PCB screwed into the chassis. If you can't push the button at all, those screws on the inside of the front panel may be tight. They're where the slack comes from to push into the button on the pcb
> 
> Or are you talking about the button on the PCB?


The PCB button works. When I press the button in it gets stuck. I have never touched the screws. I think my front panel or IO is off. This case is also new. I'm having a similarly problem to this http://www.overclock.net/t/1329750/official-cooler-master-haf-xb-club/70#post_18710891


----------



## kpoeticg

Just because you haven't touched the screws doesn't mean that they're not the problem. It's not like a standard push in and push out type button. If the button on the pcb works fine, and it's just the little button thing on the front panel that's the problem, it's gotta be how the buttons mounted. Or that the front panel isn't pushed all the way in

The "button" on the front panel is really just a piece of plastic. Only a few things that could be wrong


----------



## Ghostrider5666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Just because you haven't touched the screws doesn't mean that they're not the problem. It's not like a standard push in and push out type button. If the button on the pcb works fine, and it's just the little button thing on the front panel that's the problem, it's gotta be how the buttons mounted. Or that the front panel isn't pushed all the way in
> 
> The "button" on the front panel is really just a piece of plastic. Only a few things that could be wrong


The plastic button rattles on the front panel.


----------



## kpoeticg

When the front panels connected, that plastic tab (Power Button) should be up against the actual power button on the chassis. If the panels off, then it's really just a rattling piece of loose plastic


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zupica*
> 
> Hello everyone !
> 
> I need Your help !
> 
> I bought this case about a month ago. Because of xdock issue I have tried to contact cm support to check if mine is functional but there was no response to this day.
> 
> Googling pcb serial number did not help.
> 
> Here are the pcb pics. Sorry for bad quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S2042Rev.A
> 
> 20120828
> 
> Thank You in advance.


If you go to the CM site and do a parts request for an update hotswap PCB they'll send you out a new one free. Just got mine back last week. Although it did take a little over a week to get the request approved.


----------



## Zupica

Guys thank You for the support.

Suddenly I got a response from CM. Obviously someone is watching







.

I will inform you when they give me a clear answer.

ZzZz


----------



## Majentrix

One of the SATA data connectors on the hotswap PCB just twisted off. Half of it's been completely ripped out.
Has anyone else had this problem? I've got the 1.0 model PCB with the molex power connector.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> One of the SATA data connectors on the hotswap PCB just twisted off. Half of it's been completely ripped out.
> Has anyone else had this problem? I've got the 1.0 model PCB with the molex power connector.


Which side?


----------



## Majentrix

The one on the left hand side (looking from the front of the case).
It controlled the lower 3.5" bay.


----------



## DECtape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> The one on the left hand side (looking from the front of the case).
> It controlled the lower 3.5" bay.


Did you use the hot swap bay a lot? Sata is technically only rated for 50 matings.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DECtape*
> 
> Did you use the hot swap bay a lot? Sata is technically only rated for 50 matings.


Why is that?


----------



## Majentrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DECtape*
> 
> Did you use the hot swap bay a lot? Sata is technically only rated for 50 matings.


No, this was probably the 5th time I'd ever removed the cable in this case. With that individual cable, probably the 20th overall.
I didn't remove the cable properly when I removed it, I didn't fully press down the "lock" on the cable, but that's surely not enough to rip out the entire female connector.

In any case I'm going to have to buy and fit in a new PCB, just hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## locx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> No, this was probably the 5th time I'd ever removed the cable in this case. With that individual cable, probably the 20th overall.
> I didn't remove the cable properly when I removed it, I didn't fully press down the "lock" on the cable, but that's surely not enough to rip out the entire female connector.
> 
> In any case I'm going to have to buy and fit in a new PCB, just hope it doesn't happen again.


There was a discussion about this, I think you can contact CM via Twitter and probably by other means as well, and they'll ship you a SATA PCB to replace that Molex PCB even if it's not broken, you better try asking them before you go out buying one.


----------



## stolemyowncar

Is it better to just rip out the hot swap thing in this case entirely? I'm going to be putting drives with a lot of data on them, I don't want them getting messed up by this thing. Sounds like it's a pretty common issue looking through this thread and Newegg. I'll be rebuilding my computer using this case later today.


----------



## wthenshaw

It's only worth having the hotswap there if you are actually USING it as a hotswap. I pulled mine out instantly as I knew I wouldn't need it.


----------



## welshy46

The hot swap bay is a complete waste of time. Get rid of the PCB and just hook up your drives straight to a SATA lead and power. why anyone would want to hook up their drives to something with known issues is beyond me. The case itself is a great design, easily beating Corsair's 540. To make more room in the basement get rid of the SSD bay as well. There is no point in it. An SSD can be put anywhere. IT has no moving parts. So doesn't need screwing down into a metal cage. with it removed you can fit a 160mm rad and fans to the rear basement exhaust.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> The hot swap bay is a complete waste of time. Get rid of the PCB and just hook up your drives straight to a SATA lead and power. why anyone would want to hook up their drives to something with known issues is beyond me. The case itself is a great design, easily beating Corsair's 540. To make more room in the basement get rid of the SSD bay as well. There is no point in it. An SSD can be put anywhere. IT has no moving parts. So doesn't need screwing down into a metal cage. with it removed you can fit a 160mm rad and fans to the rear basement exhaust.


Ssd cage? There are 2.5 inch mechanical drives which do wonderfully when mounted in that cage and air is blowing by it.

I didnt even know 160mm rads are available? That sounds like a great idea for when I acquire a gpu that deserves to be water cooled


----------



## welshy46

True dat Jugernot, but I prefer to mount my HDD's on EK anti vibe mounts wherever there's a space left and gain the extra real estate. For anyone running one 3.5" HDD, you can mount a 120mm fan in the opening of the hot swap bay and fix your HDD to the floor with the anti vibe mounts.

EK Anti vibration mounting kit.

Prime virgin real estate




I did have a pic of the 3.5" mounted to the floor , but can't seem to find amonst the 500+ pics of me mutilating my XB. Doing it this way also improves the airflow over the back of the CPU socket and gives more room for the PSU cables.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Ssd cage? There are 2.5 inch mechanical drives which do wonderfully when mounted in that cage and air is blowing by it.
> 
> I didnt even know 160mm rads are available? That sounds like a great idea for when I acquire a gpu that deserves to be water cooled


Magicool has a tiny 2x80mm rad. Although the cooling potential will be minimal, imo, unless used along side a 240. Not to mention to find good static pressure (silent?) 80mm fans.

Better use a grown-up 120 or more for a gpu


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Magicool has a tiny 2x80mm rad. Although the cooling potential will be minimal, imo, unless used along side a 240. Not to mention to find good static pressure (silent?) 80mm fans.
> 
> Better use a grown-up 120 or more for a gpu


That's the 160mm rad I have and from the same shop. It was used only as a supplimentery rad to go with the hexa 720 and Acool 280mm. You need more than a 120mm to properly cool a decent GPU. With all them rads, and a delidded 4770k and 290x to cool, along with the chipset southbridge and RAM. My temps in game in BF4 still run in the mid 50's to low 60c range.


----------



## welshy46

How about this to go above the GPU slots on the XB.

triple 40mm rad


----------



## kpoeticg

It would definitely work. I considered mounting something there, but decided against it because i wanted a little mesh to be left in the chassis. It's a crazy balancing act between the fact that rads cool better as intake, but the rads can't intake if there's not enough space for the air to exhaust.

Like a 720 rad intaking with a 120 exhaust and no mesh would probly give you worse cooling results. Gotta consider the airflow

Edit: Also Welshy, really digging the new pics. It's like you have a new XB every time i look


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> How about this to go above the GPU slots on the XB.
> 
> triple 40mm rad


ITS SO CUTE!

If I ever get round to doing a water cooled NES PC I'll use those


----------



## welshy46

I think I got the airflow covered.







Time and more experimentation will tell. Got the 280mm acool with push/pull in taking into the case with the 720mm rad as an exhaust in push/pull. My XB build is on hold at the mo awaiting inspiration. I think I have over done the acrylic and need to throw in some more mesh to eliminate the possibility of starving the 720 of air. I could have both the 280mm and 720mm as intakes and use the meshed roof panel as the exhaust. So I might lose the acrylic roof window and go back to the original mesh roof panel I modded. Restore some of the cage to the caged n carbon build.

Ultimately looking at a custom stand for the XB with a 1080 as the table top once funds allow a second possibly third 290x. Complete overkill for my needs, it's only really used for gaming.

The 160mm and 720mm rads.


----------



## kpoeticg

I'd switch em and use the 720 as intake and 280 as exhaust. That should actually give you good airflow with better cooling because your larger rad will be getting ambient air


----------



## welshy46

the way you put, I agree. Just need to get back to the build at some point. Now I have the rig in the 230T case. I've become a little lazy on the XB build. Got a week off coming up to coincide with my 30th+11 birthday







should really use the time to get back into it.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah intense obsessing about my mod/build burns me out sometimes too where i gotta take breaks sometimes. Definitely understandable









Wish i had another side project to focus on in between, but all my funds are tied up in TRiCLOPS =\


----------



## orlfman

I mounted a 2000rpm 80mm fan on my hot swap bay.



Didn't have to drill any wholes or anything. Lowered my hard drives temps by 12c. Bringing them down to about 38c









Also mounted two cooler master blade master 3000rpm pwm 80mm fans with a 4 pin pwm splitter on my vrm heatsinks. Also ghetto rigged my 8350 stock fan underneath the motherboard behind the socket to help lower socket temp.





I really like this case a lot. Its hands down my most favorite case of all time


----------



## welshy46

I used a lot of the parts intended for my XB apart from the Gigabyte oc mobo and 360mm acool rad I bought for the 230T. When the XB is finally finished I'll be putting the 230T in my bedroom with it's own custom loop. Nothing too extravagant though, probs a 3770k and maybe a 270/280x on water obvs with 16gb of whatever RAM with a 32" monitor. We have to pay for a tv licence in the UK to fund the BBC propaganda machine. I won't have a tv in my apartment just monitors so no licence fee.

Suffering a bit of burn out myself along with herbal cold turkey







so getting a rig together fast and taking my mind off it by mercilessly slaughtering strangers online seemed the best cure. Better than doing it in the street lol.

Some effective ghetto cooling there orlfman







I see wthenshaw is here, I think some suggestions on cable management might be forth coming


----------



## stolemyowncar

Is there a better 200mm fan to use in this than CM's? Preferably without an LED. I've got the CM one from Microcenter. I've heard that Noctua was making one...

Priority is on airflow. Noise is a close second. This CM is alright but the airflow is kinda eh.


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolemyowncar*
> 
> Is there a better 200mm fan to use in this than CM's? Preferably without an LED. I've got the CM one from Microcenter. I've heard that Noctua was making one...
> 
> Priority is on airflow. Noise is a close second. This CM is alright but the airflow is kinda eh.


stick a pair of 140's in the front. You only need a roof fan if you're running a couple of graphics cards on air.


----------



## Jugurnot

Small update. Added UV blue tubing!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Like the color combo!


----------



## Jugurnot

Thanks mate


----------



## wthenshaw

HMMMMM, a snippet of what is to come, thanks @SortOfGrim


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> HMMMMM, a snippet of what is to come, thanks @SortOfGrim


oooh, AP14's in a AP15 enclosure! And bubble wrap!!

That reminds me to order more hardware for me, so you can have more bubble wrap


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> oooh, AP14's in a AP15 enclosure! And bubble wrap!!
> 
> That reminds me to order more hardware for me, so you can have more bubble wrap


Still haven't had chance to fit those GTs yet haha maybe this weekend. Or tomorrow. Or someday. Definitely maybe.


----------



## Majentrix

Who make the best fan filters for the XB?
My friend's recommending Demci, but they seem expensive.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> Who make the best fan filters for the XB?
> My friend's recommending Demci, but they seem expensive.


define best? Handy, yes. Restrictive, maybe. Expensive, depends.
Alternative would be no filter, which is the cheapest but you gotta clean the rig once a week. Or go with screw-on (magnetic) filters like Silverstone's FF123B but they don't come in the special sizes like Demciflex makes them.


----------



## audiophil

Howdy folks. Today I picked up a new HAF-XB to allow repurposing of a HAF-X case. Mostly just a guts-swap thus far.





This machine is primarily used as a hackintosh workstation for video editing. Doesn't mean it can't have some blinkenlights and bling, eh?







(10.9.2. Self-assembled patches, none of the tonymac junk).

Loadout :

An older GA-x58a-ud3r w/ a modestly overclocked i7-950 + 24GB ballistics tactical tracer running @~2000mhz.
Gigabyte GTX 770 2GB OC model.
Several crucial SSDs.
An aftermarket marvel yukon 88E8053 ethernet card for osx compatibility.
A new corsair RM750 power supply. (very quiet!)

It might be a week or two but I was planning on shortening + paracord sleeving the power supply cables as well as gutting out and replacing the stock 3.5 + 5 1/4 bays w/ something custom.
This thing has a 6 drive raid6 w/ highpoint 4320 that needs to find a home under the motherboard.
The h100i will get swapped for some EK cooling when I bother to get a new pump







.

Blah Blah.

*EDIT*
Well; seems like in a HAF-XB w/ fans at 'quiet' speeds isn't sufficient to keep the nb/mosfet sinks decently cool on the ga-x58a-ud3r. Not a problem I experienced with either of my motherboards (have 2 of these things) in tower cases w/ top/back fans. +10-30c hotter in this case. Seems that this might need a creatively placed fan or shroud or some such.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Welcome to the club, and nice rig.


----------



## buffnerd

Damn now I want this case. I was originally drawn to the Air 540 but would rather have a shorter and wider case.

Why is everyone ditching the xb for the air 540? (reading through countless pages and it seems to be happening).


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> Damn now I want this case. I was originally drawn to the Air 540 but would rather have a shorter and wider case.
> 
> Why is everyone ditching the xb for the air 540? (reading through countless pages and it seems to be happening).


The 540 appeals to the watercooler more.
It has room natively for 720mm rad space whereas the XB only 360mm

Unless you're kpoeticg!









I quite like the look of the 540 and the only thing stopping me from buying it is the amazing community within this clubhouse!


----------



## buffnerd

So what you're saying is, build a new rig with every case.


----------



## buffnerd

Anyone have one of these sitting next to a television stand? I want to build a HTPC for my kids. Plan on using most of my current rig. I remember falling in love with this case when I first signed up here a year ago.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> Anyone have one of these sitting next to a television stand? I want to build a HTPC for my kids. Plan on using most of my current rig. I remember falling in love with this case when I first signed up here a year ago.




I have mine sitting right next to my tv...


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I also had mine next to my tv, but I don't have a picture of it. It really didn't stand out, it kinda looked part of my audio system.


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I also had mine next to my tv, but I don't have a picture of it. It really didn't stand out, it kinda looked part of my audio system.


That's what I was hoping it would do.


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> 
> 
> I have mine sitting right next to my tv...


Absolutely perfect. I am sure this will be my next case.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> Absolutely perfect. I am sure this will be my next case.


Im in the process of building a pedestal for my xb that will be on castors to roll around between my tv and monitor when required. The pedestal will have a compartment for my 360 controller and headset, and potential rad space


----------



## wh0kn0ws

This question is off topic, but has anybody ordered from McMaster carr? I'm curious because I ordered a few things (acrylic tubing, a tap, and silicon cord) and they didn't say how much shipping would be. It just says applicable shipping charges will be added. I'm hoping they will email me the cost in the morning so its not a surprise.


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> This question is off topic, but has anybody ordered from McMaster carr? I'm curious because I ordered a few things (acrylic tubing, a tap, and silicon cord) and they didn't say how much shipping would be. It just says applicable shipping charges will be added. I'm hoping they will email me the cost in the morning so its not a surprise.


God yes. My dad taught me about this place in my teens. Used to order all kinds of different nuts, bolts, fittings, (you name it they have it). They are 100% legit. He works as a high voltage electrician in a huge industrial plant and they order there too. I picked up tons of different items for car parts such as "upgraded" tie rod ends etc.(thinking outside the box).

They are GTG.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Sweet thanks


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Sweet thanks


Now I have to ask...what are you planning?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Within the next couple of months I will be doing a custom loop. I recently saw a YouTube video where people used 3/4 OD, 1/2 ID acrylic tube and the tapped it so you can screw on male to male rotary fittings. I figured I'd try it.

This is the video


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Within the next couple of months I will be doing a custom loop. I recently saw a YouTube video where people used 3/4 OD, 1/2 ID acrylic tube and the tapped it so you can screw on male to male rotary fittings. I figured I'd try it.
> 
> This is the video


very interesting. Any types of compression fittings that would work?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I do not think there are any compression fittings for the thicker acrylic tube, but here is an awesome build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Welcome to OCN, and welcome to the HAF XB Club
> As said above, not many uses the top fan. it offers little to no improvement and in some cases it even upstruckts the "front to back" airflow witch can lead to worse performance.
> If you have multiple GPUs running on air, It CAN bring down the GPU temps.
> 
> Many of us choose to change the mesh top for a window (CM is selling one separately, but you can make a better looking one for that price if you own some cutting tools)
> 
> I just love when ppl are asking questions like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gives me a chance to repost my pics ^_^
> Much better! still need to get the cable rink under the 240 radiator under the tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but looks much better already!


Here is another great build.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1435986/build-log-triclops-haf-xb-rive-be-liquid-back-2-work

There are other builds that are using acrylic, but its late and I can't think of any right now.


----------



## JonRob26

Hello all.

I got my case a couple weeks ago and I am doing the slowest build ever. Its my first and I have a LOT of decisions to make and am enjoying all the impressive mods and parts choices you all are making. I can't believe how many decisions there are to building one of these, but it is going to be great if I ever get it together. I am way back on page 191 of the thread, but since that is exactly one year ago, I thought It'd be a good time to join and post. I will continue reading and learning.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I do not think there are any compression fittings for the thicker acrylic tube, but here is an awesome build.
> Here is another great build.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1435986/build-log-triclops-haf-xb-rive-be-liquid-back-2-work
> 
> There are other builds that are using acrylic, but its late and I can't think of any right now.


hehe. /blush, thanks for the kind words








Here is a link for the build log:
The Acrylic Dragon


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> hehe. /blush, thanks for the kind words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link for the build log:
> The Acrylic Dragon


I was glancing through yesterday and came across your build GaMbi. I think I shared it with every person in the office that cared. I believe DROOOOL was the response.

You still running this setup? I like how you enlarged the window.


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> Who make the best fan filters for the XB?
> My friend's recommending Demci, but they seem expensive.


If you're talking about the front, I have the ModRight 140mm fan filters and I removed the stock filter from the XB (as it's a real PIA to really get clean.) They are super easy to clean, have given improved airflow, and look nice, as much as a fan filter can look nice.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> I was glancing through yesterday and came across your build GaMbi. I think I shared it with every person in the office that cared. I believe DROOOOL was the response.
> 
> You still running this setup? I like how you enlarged the window.


Quite a few people here made the enlarged windows, and yeah he's running that system now


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> I was glancing through yesterday and came across your build GaMbi. I think I shared it with every person in the office that cared. I believe DROOOOL was the response.
> 
> You still running this setup? I like how you enlarged the window.


I love gambi's XB


----------



## Majentrix

My XB is finally getting used for what it was designed for, LANs


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> 
> 
> My XB is finally getting used for what it was designed for, LANs


Hell yeah good to see! My XB has a few km's on it lol


----------



## Majentrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Hell yeah good to see! My XB has a few km's on it lol





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This is the third time I've taken it to a LAN since I bought it in September.


----------



## SXRguyinMA

Final pics to come


----------



## Jugurnot

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























Final pics to come







[/quote]










Soooo freakin cool


----------



## SXRguyinMA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo freakin cool


Thanks man!


----------



## wh0kn0ws

That's really nice


----------



## Jugurnot

Those covers on the rads look superb I want to know more haha! Good work with the UV, I love it


----------



## kpoeticg

@SXRguyinMA i just read through that entire build log on BT like 2 or 3 days ago. Didn't comment cuz i'm having registration issue's there. Great build man. Epic work


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SXRguyinMA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final pics to come











the green brought back great memories! (my 1st wc build also had uv green)

However doesn't the plexiglass(?) covers on the rads restrict airflow? Or are they more open than I see?


----------



## kpoeticg

They're probly a little more restrictive than some of the more popular grills. Still just grills though. There's plenty of open space

Here's the build log for it

http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=255743

Pretty sick custom work.


----------



## SXRguyinMA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> That's really nice


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Those covers on the rads look superb I want to know more haha! Good work with the UV, I love it


Thanks man!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the green brought back great memories! (my 1st wc build also had uv green)
> 
> However doesn't the plexiglass(?) covers on the rads restrict airflow? Or are they more open than I see?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> They're probly a little more restrictive than some of the more popular grills. Still just grills though. There's plenty of open space
> 
> Here's the build log for it
> 
> http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=255743
> 
> Pretty sick custom work.


Yea there's plenty of open space plus those LEPA fans have nice static pressure and even set to ~1000 RPM there's plenty of airflow through the rads


----------



## wh0kn0ws

USPS surprised me yesterday. They were actually ahead of schedule and delivered my cpu block and fittings yesterday. Now I'm just waiting on my acrylic tube, tap, and silicon cord to be delivered Monday and I still need to decide on a pump and reservoir and get that and the radiators ordered.

http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/ian1alcorn/media/WP_20140412_006_zpsbe01f898.jpg.html

I am trying to decide between these to pump/ res combos and I am new to custom loops so i don't know which would be best.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_367&products_id=38854
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_367&products_id=39012

As for the radiators I plan on going with the new EK-CoolStream radiators


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SXRguyinMA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final pics to come










Sick build, congrats. No. 1 Xb build..... so far imo.


----------



## SXRguyinMA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sick build, congrats. No. 1 Xb build..... so far imo.


Thank you kind sir


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> USPS surprised me yesterday. They were actually ahead of schedule and delivered my cpu block and fittings yesterday. Now I'm just waiting on my acrylic tube, tap, and silicon cord to be delivered Monday and I still need to decide on a pump and reservoir and get that and the radiators ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to decide between these to pump/ res combos and I am new to custom loops so i don't know which would be best.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_367&products_id=38854
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_367&products_id=39012
> 
> As for the radiators I plan on going with the new EK-CoolStream radiators


Congrats









I'd probly say go with the D5 if you can fit it. D5's have a better flowrate, are generally more reliable and quieter than DDC's. DDC have better head pressure and are smaller, so can be better for small builds like the XB.

I woulda gone with Dual D5's instead of Triple DDC if i coulda fit em


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Awesome!! Bin a while since ive commented i love my XB


----------



## welshy46

It keeps being said the D5 is quieter than a DDC, but the DDC I've got running in my temp build sat on EK anti-vibe mounts underneath a Frozenq 250mm reactor res is quieter than the D5 photon 170 res/pump combo I have for my XB main build.

I might have just got a well made DDC and a not so well built D5. Who knows? But it's enough for me to drop the D5 photon for another DDC for the main build. All I know is the DDC has been running just about non stop 24/7 for nearly a month, nigh on silently.

Both pumps are in their optimal positions with a the res of each sitting directly on top of the pumps.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd probly say go with the D5 if you can fit it. D5's have a better flowrate, are generally more reliable and quieter than DDC's. DDC have better head pressure and are smaller, so can be better for small builds like the XB.
> I woulda gone with Dual D5's instead of Triple DDC if i coulda fit em


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> It keeps being said the D5 is quieter than a DDC, but the DDC I've got running in my temp build sat on EK anti-vibe mounts underneath a Frozenq 250mm reactor res is quieter than the D5 photon 170 res/pump combo I have for my XB main build.
> 
> I might have just got a well made DDC and a not so well built D5. Who knows? But it's enough for me to drop the D5 photon for another DDC for the main build. All I know is the DDC has been running just about non stop 24/7 for nearly a month, nigh on silently.
> 
> Both pumps are in their optimal positions with a the res of each sitting directly on top of the pumps.


Thanks for the input


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> It keeps being said the D5 is quieter than a DDC, but the DDC I've got running in my temp build sat on EK anti-vibe mounts underneath a Frozenq 250mm reactor res is quieter than the D5 photon 170 res/pump combo I have for my XB main build.
> 
> I might have just got a well made DDC and a not so well built D5. Who knows? But it's enough for me to drop the D5 photon for another DDC for the main build. All I know is the DDC has been running just about non stop 24/7 for nearly a month, nigh on silently.
> 
> Both pumps are in their optimal positions with a the res of each sitting directly on top of the pumps.


You have your DDC on anti-vibration mounts. And your D5 screwed into a glass res with a steel mounting bracket. I'm not suprised the DDC is quieter.

Also keep in mind that silence isn't the only thing that's better about D5's. DDC's, because of how small and powerful they are, generate alot of heat. D5's are more reliable because they only have one moving part and last longer (generally) than DDC's. If you Google "Dead DDC" you'll see pics of melted PCB's and housings, just from the pump running too hot for too long. It's also worth noting that all that heat is being dumped into your loop and chassis as well.

Either pump can be the best pump for a particular situation. D5's are generally considered to be the best quality pump tho.


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> It keeps being said the D5 is quieter than a DDC, but the DDC I've got running in my temp build sat on EK anti-vibe mounts underneath a Frozenq 250mm reactor res is quieter than the D5 photon 170 res/pump combo I have for my XB main build.
> 
> I might have just got a well made DDC and a not so well built D5. Who knows? But it's enough for me to drop the D5 photon for another DDC for the main build. All I know is the DDC has been running just about non stop 24/7 for nearly a month, nigh on silently.
> 
> Both pumps are in their optimal positions with a the res of each sitting directly on top of the pumps.


how did you fit the photon 170 in there?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> how did you fit the photon 170 in there?


His xb is heavily modified, lots of acrylic, angled motherboard tray, tons of rad space.


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> how did you fit the photon 170 in there?


I didn't, I hung it off the back. I had the frozenQ in there for a while, but it was only as a feature. I had an XSPC dual bay res feeding twin DDC pumps in the 5.25" bay as the primary pumps and res.



threw the UV strips in to see what it looked like 5 mins before it was ripped apart again for a rebuild. sadly the XB is still in bits awaiting inspiration.


So far inspiration has only got me this far, but I want to do something else. I just don't know what yet.


----------



## LoLFloppydisc

Greetings fellow Haf XB owners! I will receive my new Haf XB case this week! I've been looking furiously after a small/smaller case to suit my needs. And hopefully the Haf XB will fulfill them!


----------



## Roentgensu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> I didn't, I hung it off the back. I had the frozenQ in there for a while, but it was only as a feature. I had an XSPC dual bay res feeding twin DDC pumps in the 5.25" bay as the primary pumps and res.
> 
> 
> 
> threw the UV strips in to see what it looked like 5 mins before it was ripped apart again for a rebuild. sadly the XB is still in bits awaiting inspiration.
> 
> 
> So far inspiration has only got me this far, but I want to do something else. I just don't know what yet.


That first Build with the cylinder mounted in the back. Is that A Pump/Reservoir combo? Any Chance you could like me where you got it from plz!







looks amazing


----------



## kpoeticg

It's the XSPC Photon D5 combo

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21480/ex-pmp-263/XSPC_Photon_170_Tube_Glass_Cylinder_Reservoir_Pump_Combo_D5_Vario.html


----------



## welshy46

No probs. It's an XSPC D5 photon 170 pump/res combo. I got mine from specialtech in the Uk. The res itself is glass instead of the usual acrylic. Comes with an integrated aluminium bracket aand acetal end cap and base.

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/XSPC-D5-Photon-170-Reservoir-and-Pump-Combo-pid-19205.html


----------



## welshy46

To swank it up a bit more XSPC also make this lovely little number to replace the stock acetal lock ring. It's 2am in the uk so I'm trying ro do this off my old samsung s3. I've just noticed our No1 Xb builder already posted. Thanks Kpoeticg, and the tube job you've done on you RIVE is looking sick. Going to have to get back to mine. Was thinking of doing the threaded acrylic tubing, but by the time I get to that stage. I think by the amount of people talking about it it's going to be a bit overdone.

One good thing, overclockersuk have actually got the monsoon hardline fittings in stock. So it's either that or the threaded acrylic. Time will only tell. I might even use copper tubing, I think it might suit the build with highly polished copper and the orange acrylic. Decisions decisions.

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/XSPC-D5-Aluminium-Screw-Ring--Black-pid-19206.html


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, but they still won't sell the endcaps to convert a regular Photon into a combo unit. I bought my Photon before the D5 version was announced. I was pretty pissed when they released it and said they wouldn't be selling the end cap separate


----------



## welshy46

Yeah I remember you mentioning that back when I first joined up here. It makes no sense for them not to. I was going to grab tge 270 version for my 230T, but as it was only supposed to be a temp build to keep me going. I just resealed my leaky Frozenq, had to lose the cathode tube out of the centre to do it though, but with using Mayhems pastel orange fluid. As it's not Uv reative, it wasn't too much of a loss. Saved me enough cash not grabbing tge 270 photon to allow me to get the Gigabyte z87 oc to complement the orangeness of the rest of it.

I wouldn't recommend anyone to get one though. For the same money, the Maximus VI hero is a whole better buy.


----------



## Roentgensu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> It's the XSPC Photon D5 combo
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21480/ex-pmp-263/XSPC_Photon_170_Tube_Glass_Cylinder_Reservoir_Pump_Combo_D5_Vario.html


Thank You for the Swift Response Kp!









Im Thinking of Going with a cooling loop, Im in the midst of planning and figuring out how to go about it


----------



## kpoeticg

NP and good luck. I bought my XB almost a year ago, and i'm still planning my setup


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoLFloppydisc*
> 
> Greetings fellow Haf XB owners! I will receive my new Haf XB case this week! I've been looking furiously after a small/smaller case to suit my needs. And hopefully the Haf XB will fulfill them!


It's bigger than you think









You'll see!


----------



## LoLFloppydisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> It's bigger than you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll see!


Well, I need to fit a Corsair H100i and a Powercolor 7990


----------



## wh0kn0ws

There is a fellow member that stuffed a 7990 in the case and he has a kraken x60 on his CPU I believe. Idk if it'll fit with the H100i, i could be wrong though.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoLFloppydisc*
> 
> Well, I need to fit a Corsair H100i and a Powercolor 7990


He said he was millimeters too short to fit the 7990 and the 240mm cooler IIRC. The rad thickness on the H100i may be less than the NZXT one.


----------



## Jugurnot

Hey all. Picked up a few upgrades yesterday for CHEAP.

XFX Pro750w Black Edition Full Modular PSU $50
ASUS VG236 $150 no dead pixels








Logitech 1080p Webcam $50

And a bunch other goodies to build a HTPC for $75 (some junk for sure haha)



I think the mobo I was going to use the HTPC for is dead. It shuts down after 15-20 sec while going through bios stuff. Tried different ram, in different slots, different PSU, it always shut down the same way. Its an ASUS P5LD2 Deluxe. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## wthenshaw

Lol, do I spy DDR1?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Lol, do I spy DDR1?


Shh....You see nothing haha


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Hey all. Picked up a few upgrades yesterday for CHEAP.
> 
> XFX Pro750w Black Edition Full Modular PSU $50
> ASUS VG236 $150 no dead pixels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logitech 1080p Webcam $50
> 
> And a bunch other goodies to build a HTPC for $75 (some junk for sure haha)
> 
> 
> 
> I think the mobo I was going to use the HTPC for is dead. It shuts down after 15-20 sec while going through bios stuff. Tried different ram, in different slots, different PSU, it always shut down the same way. Its an ASUS P5LD2 Deluxe. Anyone have any thoughts?


You got scammed on that monitor. I have the same one and it's worth maybe 100 bucks max. It's a regular TN panel.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> You got scammed on that monitor. I have the same one and it's worth maybe 100 bucks max. It's a regular TN panel.


You think? I haven't actually bought it yet. My friend is getting out of gaming and offered it to me. Maybe I can get him to put in his 16gb of hyper x beast ram to make the deal more worth while?


----------



## Jugurnot

He also has RIVE w/ 3820 and a TITAN for sale. I don't care much for the board and cpu but I wouldn't mind the titan. He has unlocked and overclocked the titan, what would it be worth used?


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> You think? I haven't actually bought it yet. My friend is getting out of gaming and offered it to me. Maybe I can get him to put in his 16gb of hyper x beast ram to make the deal more worth while?


Oh is it the VG236H model? I was thinking the the VE23H model. Your particular one has 120 refresh rate. I would still try to get him to lower the price a tad because the display is still nothing special.

*EDIT:* A used Titan would probably go for $800. Depends on the condition.


----------



## Jugurnot

Yeah the panel is definitly not anything special. It is a bit better than what I have been using though. Ill get the ram and the monitor for $150.


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoLFloppydisc*
> 
> Well, I need to fit a Corsair H100i and a Powercolor 7990


If it doesn't fit. Then just cut out the front panel and hang the rad on rad mounts. should be able to pick up an extra 3/8" of space to fit the 7990 in


----------



## LoLFloppydisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> If it doesn't fit. Then just cut out the front panel and hang the rad on rad mounts. should be able to pick up an extra 3/8" of space to fit the 7990 in


I don't think I need to cut out the mesh, isn't it "removable"? From pictures, it seems to be held by bend clamps of sort.
Guess I'll see this week when I get it!


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoLFloppydisc*
> 
> I don't think I need to cut out the mesh, isn't it "removable"? From pictures, it seems to be held by bend clamps of sort.
> Guess I'll see this week when I get it!


not the mesh. The front of the main case. Although if somone with a uncut case can measure from the I/O panel to the inside of the front of the main case. Then by deducting the depth of a H100I, then you'll know if your 7990 will fit.

It was mentioned earlier that someone with a NZXT Kraken and a 7990 only had millimetres to spare. The Kraken is 27mm thick and the H100i is 30mm thick from what I remember. You might need to get the dremel out.


----------



## LoLFloppydisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> not the mesh. The front of the main case. Although if somone with a uncut case can measure from the I/O panel to the inside of the front of the main case. Then by deducting the depth of a H100I, then you'll know if your 7990 will fit.
> 
> It was mentioned earlier that someone with a NZXT Kraken and a 7990 only had millimetres to spare. The Kraken is 27mm thick and the H100i is 30mm thick from what I remember. You might need to get the dremel out.


Otherwise I'll probably try to screw the whole radiator plus the fans on the outside of the case where the mesh is suppose to be. I've made a lot of thinking.. and hope that this case does the trick. I will see when I get it =)
Will be an interesting build.


----------



## welshy46

Ere a fun case to make some fresh ideas on mods, casting your eye over this thread. You'll see a lot of differant ways people have come up with for mounting rads in the not so little XB. Have fun with your build and don't forget to throw up some pics when your done.


----------



## LoLFloppydisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> Ere a fun case to make some fresh ideas on mods, casting your eye over this thread. You'll see a lot of differant ways people have come up with for mounting rads in the not so little XB. Have fun with your build and don't forget to throw up some pics when your done.


I will try to remember the pics as I go along the way, usually forget to take pictures more to post them








I've had my eyes on Bitfenix Prodigy for some time but realized that I would run into complications. First, needed to buy a new MB, and CPU + the case itself. So this case gave me the best option. Right now I'm housing the components in a Fractal Design XL (not the R2) this one was the first release/batch of the case. It has the wall/floor between the MB compartment PSU compartment.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> not the mesh. The front of the main case. *Although if somone with a uncut case can measure from the I/O panel to the inside of the front of the main case*. Then by deducting the depth of a H100I, then you'll know if your 7990 will fit.
> 
> It was mentioned earlier that someone with a NZXT Kraken and a 7990 only had millimetres to spare. The Kraken is 27mm thick and the H100i is 30mm thick from what I remember. You might need to get the dremel out.


I've already done that. It's ~13 1/8" from PCI Bracket to Front Rad Mount. ~333mm

I posted pics of it in here a few times


----------



## LoLFloppydisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I've already done that. It's ~13 1/8" from PCI Bracket to Front Rad Mount. ~333mm
> 
> I posted pics of it in here a few times


Is the krakem also 240mm then I presume? Thanks for the info!


----------



## kpoeticg

NP. I think the Kraken comes in different sizes.


----------



## welshy46

According to Asus the 7990 is 12" long, leaving 1" 1/8 to squeeze a rad in. Providing someone at Asus didn't just round off the size. Looks like Mr disc might want to order a shoe horn with his XB.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I remembered who had the 7990 and the kraken. His name is CptAsian.

http://cdn.overclock.net/0/07/072daa74_IMG_1959.jpeg


----------



## LoLFloppydisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> According to Asus the 7990 is 12" long, leaving 1" 1/8 to squeeze a rad in. Providing someone at Asus didn't just round off the size. Looks like Mr disc might want to order a shoe horn with his XB.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I remembered who had the 7990 and the kraken. His name is CptAsian.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/0/07/072daa74_IMG_1959.jpeg


Thanks for all the input! Can't wait to have my case here already to begin the transplant! Now that I have people interested in this, it might give me more reason to document it wth pictures! :-D


----------



## Roentgensu

To Those Who Use Colored Cooling in their Loops, What Kind of Additive or Antimicrobial solution do you use?
Im browsing Frozen Cpu and there's Alot of choices.

I want Colored cooling Fluid inside a Clear tube








Thanks in Adv!


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I could be wrong, but I believe mayhems has all the additives already in their pastel colors, and possibly in their pre mixed stuff as well.


----------



## kpoeticg

Mayhems is considered to be the best quality coolant. Especially because of his forum support. You can reach him or one of his employees on OCN or any of the popular forums.

He only sells Concentrate (Premix) and Dye. Any of his Coolant Concentrates (X1, Pastel, XT1, Aurora) have everything you need already in em. He actually advises against adding any type of anti-corrosives or biocides

His Dye's have nothing in them except dye. People use em to alter the color of their coolant, or if they wanna run a loop with just Distilled and add their own biocides and anti-corrosives

If you check out the first post in the Mayhem's Club thread, there's alot of info about the topic

Aquacomputer, EK, Koolance, Primochill, & Swiftech also make decent premix as well. All of them should contain there own biocides and anti-corrosives. That's the point of using premix

Ice Dragon is another one, but Mayhem's Pastel actually already has Ice Dragon in it


----------



## welshy46

Would'nt use anything else. The Aurora coolants are meant for show cases only and are not for everyday use. The pastel is a solid colour. Imagine the look of milk or orange juice, against most other coolants which are akin to say soda pop.


----------



## kpoeticg

That's the Ice Dragon that gives it that milky look =)

Alot of people consider pure Ice Dragon a little too extreme for normal setups because of it's potency. I'm pretty sure Mayhem dillutes the Ice Dragon a bit in his Pastels, then does his normal alchemy with it









I was originally going with Pastel. Then that whole issue came up with Pastel causing corrosion in the Alphacool rads cuz of their all copper construction. Then while i was waiting to see if he fixed the issue, i decided to go acrylic, and that i like transparent coolant wayyy better with acrylic


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> That's the Ice Dragon that gives it that milky look =)
> 
> Alot of people consider pure Ice Dragon a little too extreme for normal setups because of it's potency. I'm pretty sure Mayhem dillutes the Ice Dragon a bit in his Pastels, then does his normal alchemy with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was originally going with Pastel. Then that whole issue came up with Pastel causing corrosion in the Alphacool rads cuz of their all copper construction. Then while i was waiting to see if he fixed the issue, i decided to go acrylic, and that i like transparent coolant wayyy better with acrylic


I always prefer the pastel in the rigid tubing because of how solid the colour is but has that transparent edge (the tube) which I think looks cool if you have a lighting setup


----------



## kpoeticg

I feel the complete opposite, but for the same reason LOLLL. I think the acrylic tubing makes the transparent coolant look soooo much better with lighting. Plus because it's transparent, you see the light dance through it


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> That's the Ice Dragon that gives it that milky look =)
> 
> Alot of people consider pure Ice Dragon a little too extreme for normal setups because of it's potency. I'm pretty sure Mayhem dillutes the Ice Dragon a bit in his Pastels, then does his normal alchemy with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was originally going with Pastel. Then that whole issue came up with Pastel causing corrosion in the Alphacool rads cuz of their all copper construction. Then while i was waiting to see if he fixed the issue, i decided to go acrylic, and that i like transparent coolant wayyy better with acrylic


I'm running an alphacool 360mm and 280mm rad at the minute with Mayhem's pastel orange in my rig. It's been running just about 24/7 for nearly a month now, this is the first time I've heard of corrosion issues. As you can see from the pic I posted, I have the (new) version of the pastel. Hopefully this has corrected the corrosion issue.

I've been meaning to strip it down and do a few mods as even though it was meant to only a temp thing while I built the xb, it's kind of grown on me. Ill give the rads a thorough looking over, I've got a borascope at work for checking inside of things. Comes in handy when I need to how far up his own ass my boss is lol.

Now the warm weather is nearly upon us, I want to concentrate my time and money on my bike as it's looking a little unkempt. Riding a sportsbike on UK roads in winter tends to destroy them due to the amount of road salt attacking the metal parts. Causing oxidisation on the aluminium parts and rust on the steel. Right now I'm not sure which is the most orange, my Mayhems fluid or my chain and sprockets.


----------



## audiophil

It does open up that whole mixed-metals can of worms. . .but I noticed that a pair of the delphi aluminum radiators used on the PMG5 LCS modules would be just the right size to fit side by side behind the HAF XB bezel. Well, after some cutting of the stock fan mounts perhaps. And tacking on a pair of 180mm fans.



Hmmmmm.


----------



## welshy46

A load of metal eating worms. Copper, brass and nickel aare good to go with each other. Add aluminium into yhe mix snd you are going to have problems.


----------



## SortOfGrim

or stick with all aluminium


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> or stick with all aluminium


Aluminium is icky though


----------



## SortOfGrim

I prefer all gold


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I prefer all gold


I prefer milk tray


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I prefer all gold


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> I prefer milk tray


I prefer air cooling


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I prefer air cooling


I prefer air guitar lol


----------



## SortOfGrim

I also like puzzles


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I also like puzzles


Gah.


----------



## welshy46

Puzzles are good. Its what seperates us from the people who like to sit in a house watching people sitting in a house.


----------



## LoLFloppydisc

Here's finally some pictures. I decided to just take some pictures of the graphicscard and the radiator.
It was a tight fit, I had to kind of force down the 7990 against the radiator.


----------



## wthenshaw

DAYUM that's a tight fit (that's what she said







)

Glad you got it fitted though! Hope the end of the card cooler isn't restricting the rad too much.


----------



## welshy46

That is a tight fit, congrats on getting it in there.


----------



## LoLFloppydisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> DAYUM that's a tight fit (that's what she said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Glad you got it fitted though! Hope the end of the card cooler isn't restricting the rad too much.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> That is a tight fit, congrats on getting it in there.


Now that I got the card in, and the fans on the right side, I noticed that there's room for another fan on the inside of the rad towards the cpu, so that means 3 fans on the rad to cool the cpu which I hope is sufficient enough xD I'll see how it performs when I play ^_^ if you want any photos of something specific, let me know, i might be able to take some


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoLFloppydisc*
> 
> Here's finally some pictures. I decided to just take some pictures of the graphicscard and the radiator.
> It was a tight fit, I had to kind of force down the 7990 against the radiator.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well, sorry I missed that whole thing guys.

I have no clue how you have managed to do that because apparently the Powercolor 7990 is 0.4 inches longer than the reference (mine). Congrats?









I just remeasured the amount of space that I have, and from the frame on the back of my front mounted fan (on the outside of the case) to the tip of the PCB on the 7990, I have 26mm of space. Also, I think the H100i is 27mm thick, like the Kraken. My only guess is that you managed to fit the card in there because it extended past the actual frame of the radiator, and is brushing against the fins, if that makes sense. And that my card is actually more than 12 inches by just a tad. Newegg and Asus might have rounded after all.







Next time I get the chance, I'll pull my card out and measure it.


----------



## LoLFloppydisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Well, sorry I missed that whole thing guys.
> 
> I have no clue how you have managed to do that because apparently the Powercolor 7990 is 0.4 inches longer than the reference (mine). Congrats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just remeasured the amount of space that I have, and from the frame on the back of my front mounted fan (on the outside of the case) to the tip of the PCB on the 7990, I have 26mm of space. Also, I think the H100i is 27mm thick, like the Kraken. My only guess is that you managed to fit the card in there because it extended past the actual frame of the radiator, and is brushing against the fins, if that makes sense. And that my card is actually more than 12 inches by just a tad. Newegg and Asus might have rounded after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I get the chance, I'll pull my card out and measure it.


Well as you can see on the second from last picture, the metal casing? Of the graphics card were a bit "bendable" so that way I was barely able to squeeze it in without damaging the fins of the rad too much. If I were to take out the card again it would surely have some scratch marks on the metal end of the card. And I didn't get the mesh roof case, this was a demo case sold by a parts dealer so I got it a lot cheaper. With the mesh roof I would have mounted 4 120mm fans on it.


----------



## POWERPRO37

Thanks to all the posters in this thread! Glad I could join the club! New to PC building, seeing/ordering this case got the ball rolling rather quickly. Here are a couple of pictures for now to get my name on the list, some more minor tweaks and parts to be added before I can be "done" (for the time being). Unfortunately this is turning into a money pit like my other hobbies. Let me know what you think







.










Painted to match one of my other expensive hobbies.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoLFloppydisc*
> 
> Well as you can see on the second from last picture, the metal casing? Of the graphics card were a bit "bendable" so that way I was barely able to squeeze it in without damaging the fins of the rad too much. If I were to take out the card again it would surely have some scratch marks on the metal end of the card. And I didn't get the mesh roof case, this was a demo case sold by a parts dealer so I got it a lot cheaper. With the mesh roof I would have mounted 4 120mm fans on it.


I don't think you'd be able to physically fit 4 120's on the top of the case, unless you did some cutting. Aside from that, I think that I personally would be bothered by having my card right up against my radiator like that, but that's just me. And if you already have the parts, what can ya do? Anyways, I'm glad you got it working for you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *POWERPRO37*
> 
> Thanks to all the posters in this thread! Glad I could join the club! New to PC building, seeing/ordering this case got the ball rolling rather quickly. Here are a couple of pictures for now to get my name on the list, some more minor tweaks and parts to be added before I can be "done" (for the time being). Unfortunately this is turning into a money pit like my other hobbies. Let me know what you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted to match one of my other expensive hobbies.


Hey, and welcome to OCN and the HAF XB club! Your rig is looking pretty good; nice and clean. I like the paint, too.
Also, it'd be great if you could put your rig in the RigBuilder, so it's just a little more organized in your sig, but that's optional.


----------



## Tamber

Not the best pics but here are a few shots from my HTC One:


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *POWERPRO37*
> 
> Thanks to all the posters in this thread! Glad I could join the club! New to PC building, seeing/ordering this case got the ball rolling rather quickly. Here are a couple of pictures for now to get my name on the list, some more minor tweaks and parts to be added before I can be "done" (for the time being). Unfortunately this is turning into a money pit like my other hobbies. Let me know what you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted to match one of my other expensive hobbies.


Corsair pump logo not aligned with with board.... brain... going.. to... explo.....


----------



## welshy46

Nice build and liking the colour there @POWERPRO37. Tidy looking interior too, I'm going to say because of the mobo's orientation in the XB. The pump logo IS the correct way round. As you look in from the front. The pump logo matches the Coolermaster logo on the front of the case.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

That paint job looks Awesome!! VERY NEAT!!


----------



## Gunzblazin305

I saw this forum and couldn't help myself! This is awesome








Happy to be a part of this group! Here are my specs and setup.

Case: Cooler Master HAF xb EVO (Obviously) LoL!
Motherboard: Asus p8z77 V-lk
CPU: i5 3570k OC'ed to 4.5Ghz
CPU Cooler: Corsair H60 (Push Pull Config)
RAM: Gskill Rip Jaws 2x 4GB GDDR3 Kingston Hyper X 2x 4GB GDDR3 Total 16GB RAM
GPU: Gigabyte Windforce III GTX 770 4GB GDDR5 OC'ed Edition x2 SLI
OS SSD: Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB
SLAVE SSD: Toshiba MQ01ABD100 1.5TB
Optical Drive: iHAS ver. B 224 DVD Burner
PSU: OCZ Silencer Mk II 950W























Nothing to fancy. But, It gets the job done very well. thumb.gif
-Gunzblazin305 A.K.A. Bang Bang!


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Nice PC, and welcome to the club


----------



## respartan




----------



## Roentgensu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I could be wrong, but I believe mayhems has all the additives already in their pastel colors, and possibly in their pre mixed stuff as well.


Thanks I looked into All the Coolant on Frozencpu and ill have a winner soon, hopefully









Also Has Anyone Modded the Hotswap Bay To possibly be Another 2 5.25" Bays? To support extra hardware, say like a Bay reservoir


----------



## stolemyowncar

Alright, finished my build in this case:
http://pcpartpicker.com/b/PjG

God jamming all that crap in was a pain.


----------



## TLSheff

So I ran across some money recently and decided to pull the plug and retire my ol' Callisto Phenom xII. It was a great processor. Running under my old MSI 870A Fuzion I was able to unlock all 4 cores and overclock it from 3.4Ghz to 3.73Ghz. Not bad for an old processor running on 2 extra cores. It was a beast, but alas it has grown old and was a bottle neck on everything else on my system. Not to fear, I have plans for it yet, as a media center PC for movies and stuff in my Man Cave.

The replacement is a nice little AMD FX-8350 4Ghz 8-core mounted into the new AsRock 990FX Fatality Killer board. Its very very nice. I didn't get any out of the box shots, but I remembered to grab my potatoe and took a few shots before I got the top put back on the case. Enjoy. No overclocking yet, gotta break her in smooth. Gaming graphics are much better, I didn't realise the huge difference a CPU upgrade would do, most games are so GPU reliant anymore, but wow wow wow


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Nice upgrade, how are those 660's treating you


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Nice upgrade, how are those 660's treating you


Seeing as my 760 SLI setup beats a Titan in most benchmarks, and the 660 somewhere is the order of 10% less powerful than the 760, i'd say it would more than do the job.

It's amazing to me how well these mid-range sli setups perform, especially at 1080p.


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Nice upgrade, how are those 660's treating you


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> Seeing as my 760 SLI setup beats a Titan in most benchmarks, and the 660 somewhere is the order of 10% less powerful than the 760, i'd say it would more than do the job.
> 
> It's amazing to me how well these mid-range sli setups perform, especially at 1080p.


Thank you









I love them! I couldn't ask for a better kit for the price I paid. Since I got them for about $75 off as an open box set, they are the absolute best bang for your buck, but even at retail they are well worth the money.

x3non1c is correct. There is about 10% +/- less than my friends identical build with twin 760s. Benchmarks are within 1000 points and actual gameplay isn't recognizable. 1-3 fps on most games. I play 40+ FPS on ultra on everything even BF4. LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM.























I made my buddy mad because he dropped about $1600 on his build with an I7 and SLI 770s and I paid about 1/4 of the price and get the same results in game. Benchmark is about 3-4000 points lower, but actual ingame you can't tell any difference. Worth every penny. lol


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them! I couldn't ask for a better kit for the price I paid. Since I got them for about $75 off as an open box set, they are the absolute best bang for your buck, but even at retail they are well worth the money.
> 
> x3non1c is correct. There is about 10% +/- less than my friends identical build with twin 760s. Benchmarks are within 1000 points and actual gameplay isn't recognizable. 1-3 fps on most games. I play 40+ FPS on ultra on everything even BF4. LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my buddy mad because he dropped about $1600 on his build with an I7 and SLI 770s and I paid about 1/4 of the price and get the same results in game. Benchmark is about 3-4000 points lower, but actual ingame you can't tell any difference. Worth every penny. lol


All this about the 660 makes me want to get another for sli. I was holding off for highend maxwell cards, but im impatient...


----------



## audiophil

Eh. Sorta.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> A load of metal eating worms. Copper, brass and nickel aare good to go with each other. Add aluminium into yhe mix snd you are going to have problems.


This is all speculative, really.

And yes, a nasty mess if I ran water. .or even basic anti-corrosive mix. I am also not fool enough to use those stock CPU blocks. All of the early failure with these modules involved gasket leaks there. The blocks themselves are copper bottomed and casted (something. .brass?) on top. The solid tubing is yet another metal. Etc. Filled with some nasty ph adjusted lime green anti corrosive mix that (assuming your pump or gaskets didn't die) was supposed to be good for 5-7 years. All of the dead LCS modules I dissected were not corroded on any interior surfaces.

Not worth the effort of dealing with them really, at least for a conventional desktop PC, just like the last time I checked. Too much custom junk would need to be kludged together.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I finally got around to messing with the acrylic tubing. I like the way it looks, but I don't like the way the fittings fit in the tube. So I don't know if I am going with threaded acrylic or normal tubing.

http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/ian1alcorn/media/WP_20140418_003_zpsad0cec78.jpg.html

http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/ian1alcorn/media/WP_20140418_001_zps5e5ea134.jpg.html

http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/ian1alcorn/media/WP_20140418_002_zpsb6eebd11.jpg.html


----------



## SortOfGrim

It does look smexy! But indeed I would play it on safe


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> It does look smexy! But indeed I would play it on safe


The only bad thing about switching over to regular tubing is that I spent about $150 on bitspower male to male fittings and I would have no use for them.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> The only bad thing about switching over to regular tubing is that I spent about $150 on bitspower male to male fittings and I would have no use for them.


Sell them on the marketplace here


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I thought about that, but I don't think I have enough rep to post there.


----------



## wthenshaw

You need 35. The mobile ocn site doesn't show the rep count for members.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Ah ok, I think I have 6 or 7


----------



## Roentgensu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Mayhems is considered to be the best quality coolant. Especially because of his forum support. You can reach him or one of his employees on OCN or any of the popular forums.
> 
> He only sells Concentrate (Premix) and Dye. Any of his Coolant Concentrates (X1, Pastel, XT1, Aurora) have everything you need already in em. He actually advises against adding any type of anti-corrosives or biocides
> 
> His Dye's have nothing in them except dye. People use em to alter the color of their coolant, or if they wanna run a loop with just Distilled and add their own biocides and anti-corrosives
> 
> If you check out the first post in the Mayhem's Club thread, there's alot of info about the topic
> 
> Aquacomputer, EK, Koolance, Primochill, & Swiftech also make decent premix as well. All of them should contain there own biocides and anti-corrosives. That's the point of using premix
> 
> Ice Dragon is another one, but Mayhem's Pastel actually already has Ice Dragon in it


Currently Reading Through the Mayhem thread, thanks a lot for the Info! Time to do some homework!


----------



## SortOfGrim

bump


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> bump


You can't bump here!


----------



## Amph

can i attach the Lian Li PE-01B, to the haf-xb?


----------



## kpoeticg

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_210_750_757&products_id=23950

Just notice that the screw holes are on the sides instead of the top and bottom like the XB, so you'll need to work a little magic. The XB can fit decent sized PSU's though without it. I bought that Lian Li extender i linked to for my Antec HCP-1300 Platinum and didn't even need it


----------



## Amph

i doubt the ax1500i can fit in the haf-xb, without removing the cage


----------



## kpoeticg

LOLLLLL. Nah, i HIGHLY doubt it. Didn't know how big you were going. That's the biggest PSU (dimensions) that i know of. The Lian Li Bracket should work tho.


----------



## Amph

but the lian li holes are not in the same position if i understood it correctly, i don't want to ruin my haf-xb


----------



## kpoeticg

Well to fit an AX1500i in the HAF XB, adding screwholes is a pretty minimal amount of modding. AX1500i is pretty huge. Modding isn't ruining. I don't know of a better solution tho unless you wanna make your own bracket or spacer.


----------



## Amph

do you know perhaps how long is the 1500i? i know the ax860 is 180 and the ax1200i is 200, the ax1500i should be 220, if we follow this logic, right?


----------



## kpoeticg

150mm x 86mm x 225mm


----------



## Amph

W and H are the same as the ax1200i , only the depth is superior, right?

i think i might fit it, with some troubles


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> W and H are the same as the ax1200i , only the depth is superior, right?
> 
> i think i might fit it, with some troubles


I would have thought all standardised PSUs had the same WxH, or how else would they fit in the slot?


----------



## kpoeticg

Sounds logical to me. I don't have a 1200i so i can't really give an answer. I've just seen a pic on here in a build log of a 1500i next to a 1200i and the 1500i was significantly larger. Apparently 45mm if everything you said is correct.


----------



## Amph

you mean 25? 225-200


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, i thought you said the 1200 was 180. So it's 25mm longer


----------



## Amph

i removed the small circuit attached to the cage, now i have about 85mm of space with an old ax750 gold series, so even with the ax1500i, it will remain 40mm of space, should be enough for the cables...


----------



## kpoeticg

The X-Dock? Yeah alot of people end up removing that anyway.

Unfortunately the XB's only about 330mm long. 400mm would be plenty of room for the cables though







.


----------



## Amph

ah lol my bad i mean 85mm and 40mm

yeah this


----------



## wh0kn0ws

If anybody is looking to go with a custom loop, do not get an ek coolstream PE 120. I can't get mine to fit. I guess I should of done more research before buying.
I'm hoping the 240 fits or I guess I'm going to have to look for a new case.

Edit

I guess its not the cases fault the 120 rad wont fit, its because of the wireless card that is on my motherboard


----------



## wthenshaw

It's quiet in here. It shouldn't be this quiet!


----------



## wes1099

I it really true that you can fit up to 180mm cpu heatsinks in this case? My Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power is about 175mm tall and I just want to know if I will need to do any modding in order to fit my heatsink. Another question, has anyone tried a dual 80mm radiator in the basement of the case?


----------



## Majentrix

Your CPU heatsink should fit with room to spare. I know that other large heat sinks fit fine, so I don't see why yours shouldn't.
As for the radiator, yes it's been done, and it works, though it is a squeeze and you will probably need to remove the 2.5" drive bay.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I it really true that you can fit up to 180mm cpu heatsinks in this case? My Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power is about 175mm tall and I just want to know if I will need to do any modding in order to fit my heatsink. Another question, has anyone tried a dual 80mm radiator in the basement of the case?


I have a D14 with the windowed top with plenty to spare, but I guess that is a tad bit shorter. The tops do bulge up where the heatsink is mounted though, I could try to measure tonight if you want.

I've also used a dual 80mm rad in the case, but the one I used had different spacing on the mount holes then the case did, so I held it up with just 1 fan.

AND FWIW

The D14 performs every bit as good as most of your closed loops plus you don't have to worry about grinding pumps or leaky plastic.


----------



## Jugurnot

Best...Birthday...Ever


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I'm jealous.... Congrats tho, I really want to upgrade my gpu to something that worthy to be watercooled but I can't justify spending that much money.


----------



## joskke

hey.
need help,
1. any macbook pro 15''

2. dell precision m3800 15''

sorry for offtopic, but please comment if u got any idea about them two,
i need it for my woman, she is usually painting in photoshop, ilustrator, so lot of adobe products. battery life probably is not important, we have couple tablets for that.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I'm jealous.... Congrats tho, I really want to upgrade my gpu to something that worthy to be watercooled but I can't justify spending that much money.


I cant afford it either, I cant even afford to water cool it lol. But I will, eventually.


----------



## sascha1102

Hey guys, I think soon I will sell my modded haf XB. All inside (about 1 year old) will be sold to my brother and builded into a Level 10 GTS (he wanted that case). now my XB is empty, just the modded front with 4 Noiseblocker Black Silent pro are inside.

Now I'm thinking of buying new parts for that case again (still love the XB - the bbest case I've ever had) od go to a Mini ITX System - needs less space. difficult decision, but have about 1 months less time, until I get the full money from my brother. for now, I need to use the 10 GTS on my table (ehat an ugly case)


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Hey guys, I think soon I will sell my modded haf XB. All inside (about 1 year old) will be sold to my brother and builded into a Level 10 GTS (he wanted that case). now my XB is empty, just the modded front with 4 Noiseblocker Black Silent pro are inside.
> 
> Now I'm thinking of buying new parts for that case again (still love the XB - the bbest case I've ever had) od go to a Mini ITX System - needs less space. difficult decision, but have about 1 months less time, until I get the full money from my brother. for now, I need to use the 10 GTS on my table (ehat an ugly case)


Sad that such an helpful person will be leaving us.

I think OP should add your guides to the front page of this thread.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I think soon I will sell my modded haf XB. All inside (about 1 year old) will be sold to my brother and builded into a Level 10 GTS (he wanted that case). now my XB is empty, just the modded front with 4 Noiseblocker Black Silent pro are inside.
> 
> Now I'm thinking of buying new parts for that case again (still love the XB - the bbest case I've ever had) od go to a Mini ITX System - needs less space. difficult decision, but have about 1 months less time, until I get the full money from my brother. for now, I need to use the 10 GTS on my table (ehat an ugly case)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad that such an helpful person will be leaving us.
> 
> I think OP should add your guides to the front page of this thread.
Click to expand...

Thanks Will,

that would be very nice of him. Perhaps he will do, if you ask him and he is arround here sometime. But I won't be leaving this awesome Club comletely and stay subscribed. If I could help, I give tips in the future. Till now I've done 2 more builds with obe XB regular and 1 XB Evo for a friend of mine and the sister from my female neighbour, just without pics, because they didn't wanted it. I think I will go with the Prodigy, because I love this one too, and did 3 Builds in the past for a few other people.

Perhaps someone in here is interested in my case. If he comes from my area in Germany (Essen, NRW) and is interrestetd, I would like to sell him then much more, then to a unknown guy who sees it on a local selling area "ebay Kleinanzeigen"

Here a link to it, where you can read about all used parts inside and outside. All parts are between 9 and 14 months old. All with original bills.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/coolermaster-haf-xb,-umbauten,-modding,-viele-extras-,-320-wert/201276851-225-2058?ref=myads

the total new price is about 320 €. Now thinking of about 160€ to sell it completely.

here a few actual pics from the empty case:


----------



## Jugurnot

Hey guys. I need some help picking out parts to water cool my titan. I am thinking an EK block, but not sure about all the rest. I currently have an h220, and will be sticking with that.

Im looking to spend upto $250 on block, 120mm rad, fittings, and whatever else.

Any advice is appreciated


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Hey guys. I need some help picking out parts to water cool my titan. I am thinking an EK block, but not sure about all the rest. I currently have an h220, and will be sticking with that.
> 
> Im looking to spend upto $250 on block, 120mm rad, fittings, and whatever else.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated


Since the H220 rad isn't that thick you may want to go with a chunkier 120mm rad.

Are you going with rigid tubing?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Since the H220 rad isn't that thick you may want to go with a chunkier 120mm rad.
> 
> Are you going with rigid tubing?


No I won't be using acrylic if that is what you mean. I don't have the space nor time to do the acrylic. And the h220 has integrated barb fittings, so id like to follow suite for the titan and rad.

EDIT: I may have enough tubing left over as well, I will double check. I am using 3/8 - 1/2 tubing

As for the 120 I was thinking a thick one for sure. What would you recommend?

EDIT: http://www.ncix.com/detail/xspc-rx120-single-fan-radiator-8f-93266-1198.htm - What about this?

EDIT EDIT EDIT: Just ordered this ^^^^


----------



## SortOfGrim

edit: I was planning on doing my Hero first but I have some money to burn.
So as I wait for those goodies to arrive, I will start working on the backup rig


----------



## Gunzblazin305

Cleaned up my desk a bit today


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Hey guys. I need some help picking out parts to water cool my titan. I am thinking an EK block, but not sure about all the rest. I currently have an h220, and will be sticking with that.
> 
> Im looking to spend upto $250 on block, 120mm rad, fittings, and whatever else.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated


May I ask why a Titan? If you managed to get a discount then great, but if not there are better options. A 780ti is faster and cheaper, and for around the same cost two gtx 770s will blow both of their doors off.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> May I ask why a Titan? If you managed to get a discount then great, but if not there are better options. A 780ti is faster and cheaper, and for around the same cost two gtx 770s will blow both of their doors off.


My discount was free\

I was holding out for high end maxwell, but this just fell on my lap haha. I have some amazing friends


----------



## Rickles

i'm considering giving a couple of my friends 7970s... since they have 7770s.


----------



## wthenshaw

Woo! Got my second flame!


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Woo! Got my second flame!


-pours some water on it-


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Woo! Got my second flame!


Gratz









I personally dont want my 2nd, since that wouldnt look as good above my avatar.. Guess Ill just stop helping ppl when I reach high 90's


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> i'm considering giving a couple of my friends 7970s... since they have 7770s.


----------



## Jugurnot

Friends helping friends with their pc's is win for everyone!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Woo! Got my second flame!


What exactly does a flame indicate?


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Friends helping friends with their pc's is win for everyone!
> What exactly does a flame indicate?


Every certain number of times you are +rep'd you get a flame. I believe the first one is is 50 and second is at 100.


----------



## spaniardunited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> i'm considering giving a couple of my friends 7970s... since they have 7770s.


I need friends like you lmao

My single 7950 is so lonely ... just can't justify these miner-inflated prices.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

wow Where close to hitting 1000 pages







AWESOME little case


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Friends helping friends with their pc's is win for everyone!
> What exactly does a flame indicate?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Every certain number of times you are +rep'd you get a flame. I believe the first one is is 50 and second is at 100.


This, however the first is 25, then 100, 250, 500, 750 IIRC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> I need friends like you lmao
> 
> My single 7950 is so lonely ... just can't justify these miner-inflated prices.


Mine is too, but my I don't want to crossfire due to all AMD's poor drivers issues.


----------



## Majentrix

How does this look for a phone camera?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Woo! Got my second flame!


Congrats! And glad to help








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> 
> 
> How does this look for a phone camera?


Nice, better than mine! what phone? Also I dig the clean look









The Phobya G-Changer is a great rad just that sticker is


----------



## Majentrix

It's a Sony Z1 Compact.
I've been playing around with the camera for a while, and it's orders of magnitude better than the awful iPhone camera I had before.


----------



## Jugurnot

Hey guys. Got my rad today so naturally the first thing I did after work today was put it in!




So now I have a much better idea of how to plumb my loop, however I am concerned about not having an actual reservoir. Can I get away with just the rad/res or should I add a tube res on the left side laying horizontally?

Also depending on how I configure my loop, is this enough space to fit a 90 degree fitting AND have room for the EK back plate? It's not a big deal if it isn't



Pic shows 24mm from the gpu block screw head to the o-ring mating surface on the rad. I may have to pop into a TITAN forum and check tolerances on the back plate.

EDIT: Also forgot to ask, is a noctua NF-F12 1500rpm a good choice for this rad?


----------



## wthenshaw

Ooooo Snap-On


----------



## SortOfGrim

unless the backplate is 20mm thick you should

edit: to clarify, backplates are usually a few mm

edit nr2: nevermind, reading isn't my strong suit


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> unless the backplate is 20mm thick you should be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: to clarify, backplates are usually a few mm


Its the side port I want to use for the 90 degree fitting.


----------



## SortOfGrim

oh shoot, I didn't got that. The Bitspower 90 deg is 28mm long. So no, it won't fit. Why don't you just use the front ports?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> oh shoot, I didn't got that. The Bitspower 90 deg is 28mm long. So no, it won't fit. Why don't you just use the front ports?


It is just purely for aesthetics, as I want to use the side port on the top. Also the front port gets real close to the pump inlet.

Yeah I really didnt think I would get away with a fitting in there. Thought maybe someone knows of a low profile fitting.


----------



## Rickles

You could use a 90 degree barb there..


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> You could use a 90 degree barb there..


Is there a specific brand of barb fitting that you know will fit? And could you find exact dimensions?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Only found this one (another BP, but there are other brands)

The problem with this fitting is you can't be sure when it's tight it's facing your specific direction


----------



## SortOfGrim

It's  time








First bend sort of successful, need more tries, also need more money


----------



## RackdNStackd

Saw this case and immediately fell in love, one Amazon Prime order later, I'll have my new case by Saturday!







Looking forward to posting some pics and joining the club.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> It's  time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First bend sort of successful, need more tries, also need more money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


"Its bending time" I saw what you did there









Looks good!
I would try to find a round object to bend around vs that sheet you are using, makes for a smoother bend and allows you to bend further (kinda looks like that is not a clean 90 degree bend but rather 85 ~ ) and put down a piece of paper with 90 degree lines printed on it to help you reach clean 90.

I think you need to heat up a bigger area and/or for a longer time, to prevent that "bulge".
How much acrylic do you have? I would do some more practice bends on the short end before you "waist" too much
But for a first bend, it looks good!







cant wait to see this unfold!

Whats your loop gonna look like? same as mine? Rad->GPU->CPU->Rad-> ?


Spoiler: My loop!


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Only found this one (another BP, but there are other brands)
> 
> The problem with this fitting is you can't be sure when it's tight it's facing your specific direction


Thank you. That is what I need. Should fit with room to spare. But like you said, a fitting that is tight enough will only be able to point one way or at the most im guessing 90 degrees of play. (1/4 turn loosened off to point where I want it) or am I wrong about that?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> "Its bending time" I saw what you did there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good!
> I would try to find a round object to bend around vs that sheet you are using, makes for a smoother bend and allows you to bend further (kinda looks like that is not a clean 90 degree bend but rather 85 ~ ) and put down a piece of paper with 90 degree lines printed on it to help you reach clean 90.
> 
> I think you need to heat up a bigger area and/or for a longer time, to prevent that "bulge".
> How much acrylic do you have? I would do some more practice bends on the short end before you "waist" too much
> But for a first bend, it looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to see this unfold!
> 
> Whats your loop gonna look like? same as mine? Rad->GPU->CPU->Rad-> ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My loop!


The bulg maybe due to the alu sheet as it isn't smooth either but it was the closest I could find that was sorta 90 deg. I'll have to do some digging in my rooms for a round object, and paper too







+rep for that idea.
And ty, I was afraid it would melt or started bubbling but it turned out better then I thought. To be safe I've ordered 4 more 50cm acrylic tubes.

My loop will probably go from front 240 -> cpu -> rear 120 -> GPU -> res/pump
The 'problem' I have is that I don't have a full water block on my gpu (universal block) and I'm still waiting on parts. Like with most of my builds the loop can change with the hour.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Thank you. That is what I need. Should fit with room to spare. But like you said, a fitting that is tight enough will only be able to point one way or at the most im guessing 90 degrees of play. (1/4 turn loosened off to point where I want it) or am I wrong about that?


I'm not sure if I follow you or you me







Those type of fittings are s**t really as they tend not to point in the direction you want them to. I have a generic brand of 90 deg inner/outer G1/4 which I placed on a very old (but still working) rad. On both occasions the fitting wasn't pointing 90 deg (straight) to one side. See for yourself.


----------



## Jugurnot

Yeah I gotcha. Im just thinking you could probably back off the fitting about a quarter turn from 'tight' and still not have it leak. So unless the fitting points the complete opposite way of what I want, I should be able to point it where I need it, without being completely tight and not have it leak. But I havent worked with these fittings before, so it may all just be wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## RackdNStackd

The FedEx man came by a day early!









The ensuing carnage...oh hey! That's where I left my phone...



Fun fact, the 200mm fans on the BitFenix case in no way fit the mount on the top panel of the HAF XB EVO. One more reason to dump it.

Humble beginnings. An ASUS P5QL-VM EPU with a Q8200 (Overclocked to 2.46 GHz) driving an MSi GTX 560 Ti - bunchofdamnnumbers/OC (Currently overclocked to 950/1900/2100 on 1050mV)



All of this rig is linked in my sig but is now squarely in the crosshairs for a mobo/CPU/RAM upgrade.

My credentials for consideration to enter the club. Add brewski to enjoy a transfer completed without a hitch.



Please ignore my rats nest. I'm moving soon and can't be bothered to fix that crap right now.


----------



## TLSheff

Nice job, should be added soon once one of the mods can get to it. Thanks for sharing!

What do you have planned for the case, and mods or just keeping it stock and letting it ride?


----------



## RackdNStackd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> Nice job, should be added soon once one of the mods can get to it. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> What do you have planned for the case, and mods or just keeping it stock and letting it ride?


Thank you!

I've been out of the hardware game for awhile, been keeping up more with guns & trucks than hardware of late so I'm having to re-teach myself a lot. With a son on the way, I'm gonna be on a limited budget for the forseeable future and will be building this one up slowly. I'm considering my options in this thread.

That said...

I think I'm gonna call it Project Critical Mass, I've always had a (morbid?) fascination with nuclear energy and incidents, so I think I'm gonna incorporate that into this rig. I don't have much in the way of ideas fleshed out yet but I'm gonna incorporate some red LEDs, probably swap into a CM semi-modular PSU and start sheathing cables in OD Green and Black, possibly paint the case OD, stencil some numbers on it, essentially make it look like a portable military-grade nuclear reactor.

That's my first stage idea, anyhow









EDIT: I will not be defeated!










Couple of spare zip ties later and my Bit Fenix 200mm case fan now serves a purpose. Not a permanent install by any stretch but now I have more air movement and more RED









A fan controller is in the future, as is a slim Blu-Ray multifunction drive to share a bay with my card reader, until then I have the LEDs on the fan powered from the PWR_FAN socket on the mobo. Was dim until I plugged in the Chassis Fan plug then it lit up and started spinning up like normal.


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RackdNStackd*
> 
> 
> 
> Humble beginnings. An ASUS P5QL-VM EPU with a Q8200 (Overclocked to 2.46 GHz) driving an MSi GTX 560 Ti - bunchofdamnnumbers/OC (Currently overclocked to 950/1900/2100 on 1050mV)


*Welcome to the CM Haf- XB Case Clubhouse RackdNStackd*
















I have added your name linked to this pic of your XB in our members list of the OP, thank you for sharing and we hope to see more mods from you in the future!

*~T77~*


----------



## wthenshaw

Hey snapshot, long time no see!

How are you keeping?


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Hey snapshot, long time no see!
> 
> How are you keeping?


Wuut up brutha!

I'm doing well, new hobbies and traveling quite a bit this past year. I see my OG members are still here holding down the fort.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> Wuut up brutha!
> 
> I'm doing well, new hobbies and traveling quite a bit this past year. I see my OG members are still here holding down the fort.


That's great stuff! Last time we saw you properly it was something along the lines of "spending time with the new girlfriend" and then said members requesting proof of new girlfriend lol.

Glad everything's okay









And yeah some new members quickly becoming regulars too!


----------



## SortOfGrim

well my fittings didn't arrive yesterday and they don't deliver during the weekend, so I just have to wait..again.
But here's what I have planned so far.

I'm going to replace the HD6870 soon, and it won't be watercooled, so you can ignore that part.

edit: the 1/2- 3/4 fittings are only there for visual aid


----------



## Majentrix

Just did the front panel mod, my XB can now fit a 360mm radiator








I did it rather sloppily, and as such when I do get a radiator that size I'm going to have to flip it around and rework just about all my tubing.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> well my fittings didn't arrive yesterday and they don't deliver during the weekend, so I just have to wait..again.
> But here's what I have planned so far.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to replace the HD6870 soon, and it won't be watercooled, so you can ignore that part.
> 
> edit: the 1/2- 3/4 fittings are only there for visual aid


Sweet. I figured you were done with your XB build since you got your CL. Nice to see your XB's still gettin some <3









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> 
> 
> Just did the front panel mod, my XB can now fit a 360mm radiator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it rather sloppily, and as such when I do get a radiator that size I'm going to have to flip it around and rework just about all my tubing.


Nice job!! It looks about right to me. My cut looks identical on the left side. The XB isn't really big enough for a one-size-fits-all 360 mount with tubing holes. The "sloppily" is really just aesthetics, and a few hours with a file and/or Dremel Multi/Routing Bit would make it clean if it really bothers you. Pick your rad before you figure out tubing tho, I made mine for my EX360 and the tubing holes are useless for any other rad. When you have your front panel on with a rad and fans mounted there, the aesthetics of the cut won't be noticeable from either side.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Sweet. I figured you were done with your XB build since you got your CL. Nice to see your XB's still gettin some <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


We all know, once you start.. that itch will never go away


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> We all know, once you start.. that itch will never go away


----------



## respartan

my haf xb nightlight. just have my spare pc in it now but hopefully i can build it up soon...i just put in 2 120mm corsair performace edition fans..to help keep the pc cool this summer...


----------



## wthenshaw

Holy light show!

I remember when I used to flood my builds with blue LEDs and CCFLs lol.


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Holy light show!
> 
> I remember when I used to flood my builds with blue LEDs and CCFLs lol.


ya. its my spare/bedroom pc.. i had a bunch of spare stuff laying around and figured i would throw it all in there and see what happens..it has 2 120mm corsair fans at 2350rpms and a 200mm fan at top and 2 80mm in bot...it sounds like a jet engine and has the lights of vegas...


----------



## Khaled G

Bye Bye HAF XB Club, I'll Miss you.


----------



## Chemx

http://nooooooooooooooo.com/


----------



## Khaled G

I Hate you cooler master.


----------



## Majentrix

The fan in your profile image is spinning backwards, could you please fix that?
It's really bugging me.


----------



## GaMbi2004

lol, good eye


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> The fan in your profile image is spinning backwards, could you please fix that?
> It's really bugging me.


I really have no Idea how to do that, It's a GIF recorded from a rainmeter skin and ITS BUGGING ME TOO !


----------



## GaMbi2004

There you go


----------



## wthenshaw

Good guy Gambi.

Playing BF4 anytime soon?


----------



## CM Norumu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Hate you cooler master.


----------



## Majentrix

XB with factory support for a front 360mm rad, windowed side panels and filtered bottom intakes when?


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> Bye Bye HAF XB Club, I'll Miss you.


Sorry to see ya go








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chemx*
> 
> http://nooooooooooooooo.com/


Hahahhaha that was perfect.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> 
> There you go


haha nice!


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> 
> There you go


Thanks, I'll make a bigger version later. I've changed my profile pic to something eye friendly.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> Thanks, I'll make a bigger version later. I've changed my profile pic to something eye friendly.


Baah, I spent 6 hours reversing that giff for you, and you are not gonna use it? WHAT IS THIS?
lol







naah, took like 2 min.. I can make it bigger for you too, but that would just make the quality worse.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Good guy Gambi.
> 
> Playing BF4 anytime soon?


I havent played a whole lot lately, but yea, sure!


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I guess I can still be in this club because Ill be keeping the xb as a backup case, but I moved my main components to my new case and completed my loop. I prolly could of modified the xb, but I liked it too much to mess it up and my new case has plenty of room for expansion.

http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/ian1alcorn/media/temporary_zpsd6ee3967.jpg.html

http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/ian1alcorn/media/temporary_zps837ffca8.jpg.html

Im thinking once I have money, I will use the XB and make a media center pc.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I guess I can still be in this club because Ill be keeping the xb as a backup case, but I moved my main components to my new case and completed my loop. I prolly could of modified the xb, but I liked it too much to mess it up and my new case has plenty of room for expansion.
> 
> http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/ian1alcorn/media/temporary_zpsd6ee3967.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/ian1alcorn/media/temporary_zps837ffca8.jpg.html
> 
> Im thinking once I have money, I will use the XB and make a media center pc.


That would be quite the large media centre PC, would it not?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

It would be, but at least I can use the case for something


----------



## orlfman

Got my new parts installed. It's amazing how much room this case has.


----------



## RackdNStackd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> Got my new parts installed. It's amazing how much room this case has.


Heck yeah! The double-decker design is really somethin' else to work with







great build you got goin' there!


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Making the final preparations before evicting my rig from the XB. The poor thing will have to live in my backup case/bench while I violate it's home with some power tools.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Making the final preparations before evicting my rig from the XB. The poor thing will have to live in my backup case/bench while I violate it's home with some power tools.


Got some mods planned for the XB? (probably missed it if you posted here)


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Got some mods planned for the XB? (probably missed it if you posted here)


A few, yes. I will be fitting 2 x 360mm. radiators in it and probably a few other things as well. Might even slap a coat of paint on it.


----------



## DECtape

So I have a big lan party coming up and seeing as it'll be large and there may be times in which I am not able to be watching my machine what measures can I take to secure my HAF XB? Is there anywhere I can get locks to put in the thumb screw holes to secure the top and side panels? I need it to not be a project to open it back up after installing the locks as people will be showing off the inside of their machines. Are there services that will report the machines location in the event it is stolen?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DECtape*
> 
> So I have a big lan party coming up and seeing as it'll be large and there may be times in which I am not able to be watching my machine what measures can I take to secure my HAF XB? Is there anywhere I can get locks to put in the thumb screw holes to secure the top and side panels? I need it to not be a project to open it back up after installing the locks as people will be showing off the inside of their machines. Are there services that will report the machines location in the event it is stolen?


I dont know about the panels, but to secure the xdock bays you can drill a hole (while the trays are out) through the latching mechanism on each tray, in the same spot, and use a ziptie to hold the trays in place. Can't really take a pic to help describe this, but it would be a quick and easy thing to do to prevent someone from very easily walking by and removing a drive in a split second.

EDIT: You will notice a small piece of plastic on the front bezel that is between the two xdock bays, that is what the ziptie will go around to hold the trays in place


----------



## Majentrix

LANs are fairly safe for your computer anyway, at least in my experience.
If you are concerned about things going missing like Jugurnot said just ziptie everything down. No one's going to bother cutting through them to get to your stuff.

I think the only time I can remember something being stolen at a LAN was a $500 kit of Dominator Platinums that went missing from the prize table.
They were recovered and the guy who nicked them was kicked out and banned from all future events.


----------



## Jugurnot

Yeah big events there are eyes everywhere. Zip ties are a quick easy and cheap deterent


----------



## wh0kn0ws

You may even be able to replace the thumb screws with a torx head screw/bolt. I highly doubt anyone would have a torx bit screwdriver in their pocket.


----------



## Jugurnot

Or these... posi torx i think they are called


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I highly doubt anyone would have a torx bit screwdriver in their pocket.


Really? At a gathering of computer enthusiasts?
I would assume that at least half has tools with/on them, and torx is among the most common types.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Really? At a gathering of computer enthusiasts?
> I would assume that at least half has tools with/on them, and torx is among the most common types.


I have to agree.. or though torx arent normally used in PC builds..

Any who.. the posi torx that was suggested is a good idea.. even IF someone has a torx kit, not many will have the posi version.

You could also lock the top with with something that can only be undone by removing side panels.. no one will risk spending that much time to get into your rig through the sides, and it is not possible (or at least fairly hard) to get your hardware out through the sides..


----------



## Dire Squirrel

If all else fails, a block of C4 wired to sensors on each panel, is a simple solution that has stood the test of time.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> If all else fails, a block of C4 wired to sensors on each panel, is a simple solution that has stood the test of time.


Thats the best suggestion so far


----------



## Dire Squirrel

On a slightly more serious note, I am sure you could get one of these to work with very little modding:



It would really just be a matter of making a hole of the right size where the panel overlaps the frame (like the holes for the thumbscrews).

Or you could just drill two holes next to each other to fit a small padlock through.


----------



## sanmadjack

Hey all! I just got my new HAF XB EVO today, and I've been having a blast setting it up. I picked up two 80mm fans for the hard drive areas, and I was wondering if there was a consensus on whether they should be set up to push or pull air in the lower area. Thoughts?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sanmadjack*
> 
> Hey all! I just got my new HAF XB EVO today, and I've been having a blast setting it up. I picked up two 80mm fans for the hard drive areas, and I was wondering if there was a consensus on whether they should be set up to push or pull air in the lower area. Thoughts?


Good choice on the case! Intake for the best cooling potential, but dust will be sucked in unless you get filters.


----------



## Christian72D

Hi, i´m new to that forum and have to say sorry that i don´t want to read all 829 pages of this thread.









I just bought the non windowed version of this phantastic case and wanted to know wich fan will fit CENTERED in the top.
I did make the the mistake to buy the cooler master Mega Flow 200, but this one looks awfull if mounted.

Any better solution?


----------



## wthenshaw

I *think* the 230mm bitfenix one fits,

I would recommend that if you want the top fan for better cooling you may find it does not help your temps very much, and drags in a lot of dust.

Run some tests with and without the top fan and let us know your temperature differences of your components.


----------



## Christian72D

I wanted the fan to blow out the air out of the case, so no problem with the dust.
Right now i run an old AMD in the case, i wait for a nice Z97 board with a devil canyon CPU, so no temperature mesuring right now.
I will look after the bitfenix.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christian72D*
> 
> I wanted the fan to blow out the air out of the case, so no problem with the dust.


Actually, that might very well give you just as many dust problems as the reverse.
Those 230mm. fans move a lot of air and it will be a challenge to balance that with your intake fans. So you may well end up with negative pressure, which will make every hole, vent and crack in your case, into a dust magnet.

IMHO there is no justification for the top fan. They should simply stop making that version of the case.


----------



## sanmadjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Good choice on the case! Intake for the best cooling potential, but dust will be sucked in unless you get filters.


Thanks, I'll try to pick some up.

I'm planning on adding some custom power switches, and I'd like to seal up the current switches and other holes. Does anyone have any suggestions as to material that I could use to do that that wouldn't look look even complete crap?


----------



## joskke

hey guys,
need help.

my specs 4770k
16gb corsair pro 1866
240ssd+ usaul 2tb
fans + controler
700w cooler master PSU
gtx 770 msi twin frozr.
Motherboard : Gigabyte Z87X-D3H

so problem is i got some extra cash i would invest in this sex box.

1 option:
sell 770gt get new 780ti
this option 560£

2.option:
sell cooler master psu get new corsair 860w
and get another gtx 770 so run them SLI.
this option is 500£

really any opinion will help, would be helpful to explain me if i can SLI any of 770gtx

thanks.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joskke*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> hey guys,
> need help.
> 
> my specs 4770k
> 16gb corsair pro 1866
> 240ssd+ usaul 2tb
> fans + controler
> 700w cooler master PSU
> gtx 770 msi twin frozr.
> Motherboard : Gigabyte Z87X-D3H
> 
> so problem is i got some extra cash i would invest in this sex box.
> 
> 1 option:
> sell 770gt get new 780ti
> this option 560£
> 
> 2.option:
> sell cooler master psu get new corsair 860w
> and get another gtx 770 so run them SLI.
> this option is 500£
> 
> really any opinion will help, would be helpful to explain me if i can SLI any of 770gtx
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> .


I think you should sli your 770. Unless you think you would eventually sli a 780ti. How many monitors are you running, and at what resolution?


----------



## joskke

thanks buddy, for now i got 27" 2560x1440, but i might get another later this year.

but these gtx 770 are 2gb ones.


----------



## wthenshaw

You can SLI two 770s on your 700w PSU

your system with two 770s will draw around 600 peak.

Single card maximum power consumption:


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christian72D*
> 
> Hi, i´m new to that forum and have to say sorry that i don´t want to read all 829 pages of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought the non windowed version of this phantastic case and wanted to know wich fan will fit CENTERED in the top.
> I did make the the mistake to buy the cooler master Mega Flow 200, but this one looks awfull if mounted.
> 
> Any better solution?


What's wrong with the Megaflow? I'm running one, and it works perfectly. Also, you probably only need a fan on top if you have a graphics card that dumps a huge amount of hot air all over inside the case. And yes, the Bitfenix 230 fits. I found the post that proves it a while back, but I'm too lazy to do it again.









Here's what my Megaflow looks like, if this helps at all.


----------



## DECtape

I initially built my machine just under 5 months ago but I've been adding stuff to it and performing upgrades since then and I finally feel it is worth of a showing here. I named it SHODAN and for my first gaming computer build I think I did pretty well.

Specs:
Intel i7 4770
EVGA GeForce GTX 770 SC (2 gb)
1 TB WD Black HDD
120 GB Samsung 840 Evo SSD
8 GB GSkill Ripjaw RAM
ASUS Z87 Pro motherboard
Thermaltake Smart 80+ Bronze 750W PSU
Bitfenix Recon fan controller
Zalman Optima heat sink
1 TB WD Green backups drive

I used two NZXT orange led fans (140mm) on the front of the case and two Enermax magnetic bearing fans for the hard drives.





I used the included 120mm front fans to make my heat sink push pull and relegated the one zalman included with the HS to the rear 120mm mount. I actually had to dremel out the plastic that CM had between the screw holes on either side of the fan to fit them on.


At the advice of this thread I used Dazmode Darkside LED strips (3x 7cm)




My motherboard has a button and header for what ASUS calls DirectKey which boots the machine straight to the UEFI screen instead of the OS. I scrapped this button off 15 year old Antec case and used some spare standoffs to mount it in the upper rear vent.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DECtape*
> 
> I initially built my machine just under 5 months ago but I've been adding stuff to it and performing upgrades since then and I finally feel it is worth of a showing here. I named it SHODAN and for my first gaming computer build I think I did pretty well.
> 
> Specs:
> Intel i7 4770
> EVGA GeForce GTX 770 SC (2 gb)
> 1 TB WD Black HDD
> 120 GB Samsung 840 Evo SSD
> 8 GB GSkill Ripjaw RAM
> ASUS Z87 Pro motherboard
> Thermaltake Smart 80+ Bronze 750W PSU
> Bitfenix Recon fan controller
> Zalman Optima heat sink
> 1 TB WD Green backups drive
> 
> I used two NZXT orange led fans (140mm) on the front of the case and two Enermax magnetic bearing fans for the hard drives.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the included 120mm front fans to make my heat sink push pull and relegated the one zalman included with the HS to the rear 120mm mount. I actually had to dremel out the plastic that CM had between the screw holes on either side of the fan to fit them on.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the advice of this thread I used Dazmode Darkside LED strips (3x 7cm)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My motherboard has a button and header for what ASUS calls DirectKey which boots the machine straight to the UEFI screen instead of the OS. I scrapped this button off 15 year old Antec case and used some spare standoffs to mount it in the upper rear vent.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Super nice setup you got there! I use the same enermax 80mm fans on the back of mine. They're great fans.

Congrats


----------



## DECtape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> Super nice setup you got there! I use the same enermax 80mm fans on the back of mine. They're great fans.
> 
> Congrats


Thanks man! You don't have a bad setup yourself [read: hot damn man that's one sexy rig you have there], mildly jealous of the dual blacks, speaking of where did you manage to mount those? I had to throw the backups drive (WD Green 1TB) in one of the hot swap bays along with the hard drive I used when I first built the machine (500GB Seagate)


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DECtape*
> 
> Thanks man! You don't have a bad setup yourself [read: hot damn man that's one sexy rig you have there], mildly jealous of the dual blacks, speaking of where did you manage to mount those? I had to throw the backups drive (WD Green 1TB) in one of the hot swap bays along with the hard drive I used when I first built the machine (500GB Seagate)


Hah, thank you! I have mine in the hotswap bays with a rigged 80mm fan on it to help cool them down. Didn't want to make any holes lol. Dropped the temps by 10c. I have my ssd and the other drive in the back bays with the 2x 80mm's as exhaust.


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sanmadjack*
> 
> Hey all! I just got my new HAF XB EVO today, and I've been having a blast setting it up. I picked up two 80mm fans for the hard drive areas, and I was wondering if there was a consensus on whether they should be set up to push or pull air in the lower area. Thoughts?


Intake with a couple of filters on them work really well. ModRight makes the ones I use. Good air flow, looks nice and super easy to clean.


I even got a pair of 140's for the front because the stock mesh front was a pain in the rear to clean.


----------



## aludka

Upgraded my custom window job with accents to match the bequiet! cooler.


----------



## Majentrix

Modded the case to support a 120.3 rad a while back, and now the rad's finally here








If it fits in the same orientation as the 120.2 I currently have installed it'll be a simple matter of swapping them over.
If not, I'll have to completely redesign the loop which I am not looking forward to.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modded the case to support a 120.3 rad a while back, and now the rad's finally here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it fits in the same orientation as the 120.2 I currently have installed it'll be a simple matter of swapping them over.
> If not, I'll have to completely redesign the loop which I am not looking forward to.


Should be pretty simple unless you found the one 360mm rad that is significantly longer than the rest.
And totally worth it. Not only for the cooling, but the XB actually looks better with 3 fans up front. It looks more natural somehow.

I have 2 of those bad boys on the way for my XB. Getting the second one in will require some power tool persuasion.


----------



## Majentrix

I'm actually going with the shortest 360mm rad I could find, an XSPC EX360.
The AX240 I have installed at the moment wouldn't fit if I tried to place it against the 120.3 holes I had drilled, since the end with the barbs was too long.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> I'm actually going with the shortest 360mm rad I could find, an XSPC EX360.
> The AX240 I have installed at the moment wouldn't fit if I tried to place it against the 120.3 holes I had drilled, since the end with the barbs was too long.


At 410mm. that thing is actually pretty long. The ones I have ordered are are 396mm.
But you have something like 417mm to work with (a bit more if you cut the frame) so there will be plenty of space left over.


----------



## Majentrix

According to the specsheets I'm looking at it's either 396 or 395 millimeters long. All the others I could find were 400mm long.
I made my cuts and holes a tad off-centre, which is why I'm not certain about the rad fitting.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> According to the specsheets I'm looking at it's either 396 or 395 millimeters long. All the others I could find were 400mm long.
> I made my cuts and holes a tad off-centre, which is why I'm not certain about the rad fitting.


My bad. I was thinking of the frossflow EX360, which is longer.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Actually, that might very well give you just as many dust problems as the reverse.
> Those 230mm. fans move a lot of air and it will be a challenge to balance that with your intake fans. So you may well end up with negative pressure, which will make every hole, vent and crack in your case, into a dust magnet.
> 
> IMHO there is no justification for the top fan. They should simply stop making that version of the case.


The top fan is what keeps my two GPUs around the same temperature. Without this fan, the top card runs ~15 degrees C hotter than the lower one causing their boost clocks to be different. Very important fan for those of us that do not have blower style cooling on their cards.


----------



## sanmadjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludka*
> 
> Intake with a couple of filters on them work really well. ModRight makes the ones I use. Good air flow, looks nice and super easy to clean.
> 
> 
> I even got a pair of 140's for the front because the stock mesh front was a pain in the rear to clean.


Thanks, that's very helpful. Those filters look great, definitely going to pick some up.

I'm planning on modifying the hot-swap area to instead store two more 5.25" drives, but that means I need to hunt down a 5.25" cage to use. Does anyone have a spare one they'd be willing to let go? I'd be willing to pay shipping + a fair price for the cage. I'm also going to be calling coolermaster this afternoon to see if they'd be willing to send me one.


----------



## sanmadjack

Also, can anyone recommend some 80mm fans that don't sound like a jet engine? I put one in and it's louder than everything else in the system put together. I've got a 4-pin fan hookup on my motherboard right next to where the 80mm mounts are, so controllable ones are an option too.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sanmadjack*
> 
> Also, can anyone recommend some 80mm fans that don't sound like a jet engine? I put one in and it's louder than everything else in the system put together. I've got a 4-pin fan hookup on my motherboard right next to where the 80mm mounts are, so controllable ones are an option too.


fans that small will always have very poor noise/performance ratios. The closest you will get to something that is marginally acceptable, is something like Enermax T.B. Silence

But unless you have ALL the 2.5" bays populated with constantly running, very hot mechanical drives, there is no logical reason to put any fans down there. It will just be more noise with little to no benefit.


----------



## Majentrix

Noiseblocker make decent 80mm fans that push a fair amount of air while being near inaudible. I'd look into those.
Otherwise get reducer cables, or attach the fans to a fan controller.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Leak testing my first acrylic setup


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Leak testing my first acrylic setup


Thats some very pretty paper towel you got there. Very nice


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> Thats some very pretty paper towel you got there. Very nice


thank you







and completely unused!

here's one without

I'll change the coolant for EK Red Blood, when the gpu arrives. And maybe add it in the loop.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and completely unused!
> 
> here's one without
> I'll change the coolant for EK Red Blood, when the gpu arrives. And maybe add it in the loop.


Maybe? What do you mean maybe? Of course you will!


----------



## sanmadjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> fans that small will always have very poor noise/performance ratios. The closest you will get to something that is marginally acceptable, is something like Enermax T.B. Silence
> 
> But unless you have ALL the 2.5" bays populated with constantly running, very hot mechanical drives, there is no logical reason to put any fans down there. It will just be more noise with little to no benefit.


Thanks, those actually look really really good. I looked at their 120mm fans and started comparing them to the stats on the fan that came with the case. The numbers look close, but would anyone know how they compare noise and air flow wise? I have a 240mm radiator on the front, and I'm trying to minimize my noise level without sacrificing too much air flow.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sanmadjack*
> 
> Thanks, those actually look really really good. I looked at their 120mm fans and started comparing them to the stats on the fan that came with the case. The numbers look close, but would anyone know how they compare noise and air flow wise? I have a 240mm radiator on the front, and I'm trying to minimize my noise level without sacrificing too much air flow.


The T.B. Silence are infinitely quieter than the XB stock fans. But you REALLY don't want to use them on a radiator. Not nearly enough pressure.

But more than anything, if you want a quiet rig, stay away from those 80mm. fans. They do not help you and at that size they are either noisy or not moving any air. Just forget about them.


----------



## sanmadjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> The T.B. Silence are infinitely quieter than the XB stock fans. But you REALLY don't want to use them on a radiator. Not nearly enough pressure.
> 
> But more than anything, if you want a quiet rig, stay away from those 80mm. fans. They do not help you and at that size they are either noisy or not moving any air. Just forget about them.


Roger on the 80mm fans. I keep two drives down there, but they represent different operating systems, so they're very rarely both working, should be cool enough on their own then.

So, should I then also consider the stock fans unacceptable for the radiator? The stats on their pressure looked about comparable to the silence ones.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sanmadjack*
> 
> So, should I then also consider the stock fans unacceptable for the radiator? The stats on their pressure looked about comparable to the silence ones.


I would not use them for radiators. They don't have any real pressure.


----------



## sanmadjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> I would not use them for radiators. They don't have any real pressure.


Good to know. Thanks for the heads-up, saved me from making a pretty stupid mistake. Am I right in assuming they would still be good for the back of the case?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sanmadjack*
> 
> Am I right in assuming they would still be good for the back of the case?


I see no reason why they wouldn't be ok. Too loud for my taste, but they do work.


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sanmadjack*
> 
> Also, can anyone recommend some 80mm fans that don't sound like a jet engine? I put one in and it's louder than everything else in the system put together. I've got a 4-pin fan hookup on my motherboard right next to where the 80mm mounts are, so controllable ones are an option too.


I have a pair of Cooler Master Blade Masters 80mm and run them at 50-75% pwm and they are very quiet.


----------



## Majentrix

Where have you guys placed your D5s? I'm struggling to find anywhere on the top chamber for both the pump and a small tube res.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> Where have you guys placed your D5s? I'm struggling to find anywhere on the top chamber for both the pump and a small tube res.


I have a mATX board so there is plenty of room next to it. Alternatively I would put it in the basement where the 2.5" rack is.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Here is where mine is located.. pain in the old backside to change speeds though










*Edit
And I cant use the HDD tray (witch i dont need)


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> pain in the old backside to change speeds though


And That is why I planned ahead and ordered the PWM version so I can hook it up to my fan controller









You could just put it with it's back to the back of the case and use a 90 degree fitting. That way you could probably get a screwdriver through the rear fan vents to change speeds.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> And That is why I planned ahead and ordered the PWM version so I can hook it up to my fan controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could just put it with it's back to the back of the case and use a 90 degree fitting. That way you could probably get a screwdriver through the rear fan vents to change speeds.


Yea well.. I dont need to change my pump speed anyway.. so no biggy for me







setting 4 out of 5 all the way.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Yea well.. I dont need to change my pump speed anyway.. so no biggy for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> setting 4 out of 5 all the way.


I'm going for the quietest possible rig, so I prefer easy tweaking access. The pump is the single loudest thing in there after all.


----------



## Christian72D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> What's wrong with the Megaflow? I'm running one, and it works perfectly. Also, you probably only need a fan on top if you have a graphics card that dumps a huge amount of hot air all over inside the case. And yes, the Bitfenix 230 fits. I found the post that proves it a while back, but I'm too lazy to do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what my Megaflow looks like, if this helps at all.


MY MegaFlow 200 does not fit that way, i can only mount it with TWO of the four screws.


----------



## joskke

so thats my sli setup, its shame that i have just one titan cooler, so that gpu is running ok not hitting over 80 C
other one twin frozr runs bit hot.

i got in frnt two 140mm corsair fans, what would be best way to get away hot air from video cards, as u can see there are acrylic panels, so if really needed i could put there fan.
thanks guys.

3d mark 11 pro scored 16316 P.
thats not bad at all.
crysis full ultra 2560x1440 50-60 fps
battlefield 4 max fps 60.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christian72D*
> 
> MY MegaFlow 200 does not fit that way, i can only mount it with TWO of the four screws.


Looks to me like you have the fan rotated incorrectly. If you rotate the fan so that the top screw you have in place is in the left hand hole instead of the right, do the others line up?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Rads are in the house:



Now it's time to get them into the XB.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Rads are in the house:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's time to get them into the XB.


Where is the radiation coming from? Surely you should leave the house before you suffer irreversible cellular damage.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Rads are in the house:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's time to get them into the XB.


Im looking forward to seeing this!


----------



## Christian72D

I don´t think you´re right.


----------



## GaMbi2004

The top is designed for CMs own fan.. it wont fit perfectly with any others.. I got all 4 screws in my spectre pro with its million mounting holes, but two of them was still slightly off target.
Why do you need more than two screws though? for looks?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Im looking forward to seeing this!


So do I. I can't remember ever seeing that amount of rad surface I have seen in a XB.


----------



## Christian72D

I have a CM fan!


OK, the look is one thing, but the fan moves a little bit from side to side when it is running.


----------



## RackdNStackd

that's the fan model I bought, drop in fit. It wont match up on the big struts (I call 'em) that hold the LEDs, but the smaller secondary struts beside them should fit all four holes. Rotate the fan until you get the 4 holes lined up, unless you got a bad fan it should work, just dont expect to be screwing into the bigger frame corners.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christian72D*
> 
> I have a CM fan!
> 
> 
> OK, the look is one thing, but the fan moves a little bit from side to side when it is running.


Very similar fan sitting on top of my case, all holes lined up. Wonderful MS Paint effects added for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Kuudere

I'm still in the club that thinks the top fan is almost useless, unless you already had a 20cm fan to use I wouldn't have bought one to run it in there.


----------



## audiophil

The screw hole you currently use as the lower left mounting point should be on the lower right. Rotate that thing counter clockwise a bit.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> I'm still in the club that thinks the top fan is almost useless, unless you already had a 20cm fan to use I wouldn't have bought one to run it in there.


I'm still in the club that prefers thier top GPU to not run ~15 degrees hotter









Top fan does wonders for that.


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> I'm still in the club that prefers thier top GPU to not run ~15 degrees hotter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top fan does wonders for that.


top GPU??? Motherboard mounted on back, cards are side by side, heat rises straight up, never hits the other card.

Top fan IS useless.

If you run proper front fans they will move enough air to keep both GPUs in check. I know because at the most there is a 4* C difference in my SLI GPUs, and I have a windowed top and sides. With open vents it was even closer, I just like the window look. I don't see how anyone has a card running 15* +/- different from the other one BESIDE it. Probably bad coolers from factory.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> top GPU??? Motherboard mounted on back, cards are side by side, heat rises straight up, never hits the other card.
> 
> Top fan IS useless.
> 
> If you run proper front fans they will move enough air to keep both GPUs in check. I know because at the most there is a 4* C difference in my SLI GPUs, and I have a windowed top and sides. With open vents it was even closer, I just like the window look. I don't see how anyone has a card running 15* +/- different from the other one BESIDE it. Probably bad coolers from factory.


Also GPU sandwiching. Starving the first GPU of air leads to high temps


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLSheff*
> 
> top GPU??? Motherboard mounted on back, cards are side by side, heat rises straight up, never hits the other card.
> 
> Top fan IS useless.
> 
> If you run proper front fans they will move enough air to keep both GPUs in check. I know because at the most there is a 4* C difference in my SLI GPUs, and I have a windowed top and sides. With open vents it was even closer, I just like the window look. I don't see how anyone has a card running 15* +/- different from the other one BESIDE it. Probably bad coolers from factory.


Three things.

1. My point about 15 degrees difference is based on my rig, these are not hypotheticals.

2. The back side of the lower secondary gpu is sitting less than an inch away from the intake of the primary gpu. This means that the top card is drawing in preheated air. When there are fans in place, natural convection is practically meaningless, the fans inside the case will dictate almost all of then air movement.

3. Based on your rig posted, you have gpus with blower style fans. These are known to have better thermals in constricted sli configurations as they pull air from a generally cooler portion of he the case and the entire heat sink is isolated inside the cowling. My gtx 760s have normals fans blowing down onto an us shielded heat sink, which cool very well when well ventilated, but do poorly when placed an inch from another large heat source.

Cheers.


----------



## GaMbi2004

You guys









We all know that multiple air cooled GPUs without blow out coolers will radiate the case with heat.. in this case, the top fan will do wonders! 5-15 degrees C (reported average 3-7 degree GPU temp)

In those cases, the top fan might be a good choice if you dont mind the looks.. If you only have one GPU or even two with blow back coolers or water cooling, the top fan is crap and dont do anything but obstruct the front to back flow..

It really depends on your setup.


----------



## Gunzblazin305

Hey guys, I need a lil advice here... I'm in the market to get some more green led accessories for my haf xb case. Adding 2 more 120mm green led fans for the push/pull config on my H60 on the rear of the box and what I want help or suggestions rather, for green led strips quantity and positioning. Below you will see pic of the layout of my rig. Currently I'm looking at this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812551003

Please give me some input and your thoughts... Is this to long? What would you recommend? Any input is greatly appreciated. I will put my purchase on hold till I get some feedback. Thank you!














These are just random pics of my setup...


----------



## kpoeticg

Sweet setup









It's probly cheapest just to get a 5 Meter strip. Search "Green SMD 5050 300" on amazon or ebay. You can cut the strip every 3 led's so it can be any size(s) you want. Order a bag of connectors for em for like 5 bux. LED strips look best when you can't see the actual strip. So just play around with hiding it; under the mobo tray, around the inner rim of the roof, etc


----------



## Widdyjudas

Greetings, new to overclock forum here. Also new owner of CM HAF XB Evo here.
Been using gaming laptop for few years, but decided to go back for gaming desktop. Since the HAF XB is recommended on many web, i decided to go with this case.

Asus Z87pro
I7 4770 With Noctua NH U14S cooler.
8gb Gskill RipjawX 1600
Asus GTX770 2gb
1tb WD Blue, soon ssd samsung pro 256gb.
Corsair HX650

]

]

]

Sorry for the messy setup, I'm not expert on cable management. Very good case, spacious and easy to build. Been using this case for almost 3 months now.
I notice the air circulation on the below compartment is not good enough. On room temp 22c, cpu 29c, gpu 31c and HDD 30c Idle. However when summer and room temp 27c, the hdd can jump to 36c, gpu 38c and cpu 36c idle.
I have few questions here:
Can I use Noctua 140mm fan for the front case? Will it help with air circulation compared to the stock 120mm cm fan?
Also, the HDD temp is quite high, even though I already installed 2x80mm noctua fans. Is this normal?
I will buy samsung 840pro soon, is it better to put it on the front X dock? or at the rear HDD cage?


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widdyjudas*
> 
> Greetings, new to overclock forum here. Also new owner of CM HAF XB Evo here.
> Been using gaming laptop for few years, but decided to go back for gaming desktop. Since the HAF XB is recommended on many web, i decided to go with this case.
> 
> Asus Z87pro
> I7 4770 With Noctua NH U14S cooler.
> 8gb Gskill RipjawX 1600
> Asus GTX770 2gb
> 1tb WD Blue, soon ssd samsung pro 256gb.
> Corsair HX650
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> ]
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the messy setup, I'm not expert on cable management. Very good case, spacious and easy to build. Been using this case for almost 3 months now.
> I notice the air circulation on the below compartment is not good enough. On room temp 22c, cpu 29c, gpu 31c and HDD 30c Idle. However when summer and room temp 27c, the hdd can jump to 36c, gpu 38c and cpu 36c idle.
> I have few questions here:
> Can I use Noctua 140mm fan for the front case? Will it help with air circulation compared to the stock 120mm cm fan?
> Also, the HDD temp is quite high, even though I already installed 2x80mm noctua fans. Is this normal?
> I will buy samsung 840pro soon, is it better to put it on the front X dock? or at the rear HDD cage?


welcome to OCN and the HAF XB club. nice rig


----------



## wthenshaw

36C on a HDD is perfectly fine. My sata 2 drives used to reach 55+C when in the hotswap bay (I have XB rev 1) I swapped out both drives for a single sata 3 driven and the temps have been better though.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joskke*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so thats my sli setup, its shame that i have just one titan cooler, so that gpu is running ok not hitting over 80 C
> other one twin frozr runs bit hot.
> 
> i got in frnt two 140mm corsair fans, what would be best way to get away hot air from video cards, as u can see there are acrylic panels, so if really needed i could put there fan.
> thanks guys.
> 
> 3d mark 11 pro scored 16316 P.
> thats not bad at all.
> crysis full ultra 2560x1440 50-60 fps
> battlefield 4 max fps 60.


wow thats a super nice rig you got there


----------



## kpoeticg

Damn, i musta missed that update from @joske. Rig looks sick!!


----------



## Widdyjudas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> welcome to OCN and the HAF XB club. nice rig


Thanks for the reply. is it better to put ssd on hotswap bay or drive cage?


----------



## kpoeticg

If you keep the drive cage i'd put it there. No need to hotswap your SSD. You can really stick an SSD anywhere


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quick fan test before I start cutting up the case to make room for the rads in there.
The two rads pretty much cover the entire top of the case.



I just can't get over how pretty those fans are. And silent.


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunzblazin305*
> 
> Hey guys, I need a lil advice here... I'm in the market to get some more green led accessories for my haf xb case. Adding 2 more 120mm green led fans for the push/pull config on my H60 on the rear of the box and what I want help or suggestions rather, for green led strips quantity and positioning. Below you will see pic of the layout of my rig. Currently I'm looking at this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812551003
> 
> Please give me some input and your thoughts... Is this to long? What would you recommend? Any input is greatly appreciated. I will put my purchase on hold till I get some feedback. Thank you!


Not too long for mounting on the front of the case, I have one of those myself, though I went with LED strips recently for a bit more balance between the two colors I use.


----------



## Majentrix

Done!


----------



## joskke

yeah, thats my sli setup. but i keep thinking about how to lover temperature without water, maybe some fan in side acrylic panel, titan cooler runs ok but twin frozr is bit too hot.
any suggestions?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joskke*
> 
> yeah, thats my sli setup. but i keep thinking about how to lover temperature without water, maybe some fan in side acrylic panel, titan cooler runs ok but twin frozr is bit too hot.
> any suggestions?


Just get yourself some proper aftermarket air cooling. All these out of the box cooling solutions are only good when compared with nothing except reference coolers. Anything you do to improve them, is like sticking a band-aid on a gaping wound.

I can personally recommend the prolimatech MK-26.
Since it is your "bottom" card, there will be plenty of space, but you can actually fit 2 of them in a XB with a riser cable.


----------



## SortOfGrim

what an insane cooler...and 3 slots wasted.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> what an insane cooler...and 3 slots wasted.


Would not exactly call them wasted. That would be like saying that the radiators in a WC loop are wasting space. And it only covers 2 extra slots.

Not to mention that the performance of this thing more than justifies it's size. I was almost sad when it was retired in favour of water.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> what an insane cooler...and 3 slots wasted.


How can it be a waste on a motherboard with no more available slots


----------



## SortOfGrim

yes, true but if you have an ATX mobo, which I believe joskke has


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> yes, true but if you have an ATX mobo, which I believe joskke has


That makes absolutely no difference. It is about what he USES. And if you think keeping a extra slot open with nothing in it is worth letting your GPU's run hot, your priorities are very messed up.

It is with good reason that I favour mATX boards. If I only need one PCIe port, having more than one is a waste. And in my case, the space saved on the motherboard tray, is enough to let me have my pump and res up there and leave more room in the basement for other, less attractive things.

Not to mention that a XB with two MK-26's in it, would look awesome.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> That makes absolutely no difference. It is about what he USES. And if you think keeping a extra slot open with nothing in it is worth letting your GPU's run hot, your priorities are very messed up.
> 
> It is with good reason that I favour mATX boards. If I only need one PCIe port, having more than one is a waste. And in my case, the space saved on the motherboard tray, is enough to let me have my pump and res up there and leave more room in the basement for other, less attractive things.
> 
> Not to mention that a XB with two MK-26's in it, would look awesome.


Because things... THINGS!


----------



## Luke Cool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Just get yourself some proper aftermarket air cooling. All these out of the box cooling solutions are only good when compared with nothing except reference coolers. Anything you do to improve them, is like sticking a band-aid on a gaping wound.
> 
> I can personally recommend the prolimatech MK-26.
> Since it is your "bottom" card, there will be plenty of space, but you can actually fit 2 of them in a XB with a riser cable.


Nice looking cooler. For general use. a great single GPU beats a good multi card system every time.
For the multi card system to be effective:
1) Ether, You have to be using them to drive several monitors
2) OR "multi card system use" has to be written into the program you are using it for.
Beyond this, multi video card systems are expensive, problematic and less reliable.
Most power users are better off putting their money into a single great video card; and yes, those cards do run hot.

FOR COOLING, Nothing beats a custom GPU water block connected to a good liquid system.
The liquid cooling system uses more space, but uses space differently because it is spread out in your case.
Because of its complexity, it is less reliable and more difficult to install.
For a great multi video card system, because cooling is such a big problem, this is a must have item; but it is very expensive.

Air-cooling is OK for multi mid-grade video cards, but I would not recommend this type of system. If a single great (high grade) video card is not enough, add a second one!!!

The Prolimatech MK-26 system you used cost about $100 and it will solve the over heating problem that a great video card has.
It is cheaper and generally uses less space than a liquid cooling system, but because of its size, its not good for multi video card systems.
Which cooling solution is better depends on:
1) Where you have free space
2) Money
3) Whither you can justify multi video card usage for you build (and the problems that come with it).


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke Cool*
> 
> Nice looking cooler. For general use. a great single GPU beats a good multi card system every time.
> For the multi card system to be effective:
> 1) Ether, You have to be using them to drive several monitors
> 2) OR "multi card system use" has to be written into the program you are using it for.
> Beyond this, multi video card systems are expensive, problematic and less reliable.
> Most power users are better off putting their money into a single great video card; and yes, those cards do run hot.
> 
> FOR COOLING, Nothing beats a custom GPU water block connected to a good liquid system.
> The liquid cooling system uses more space, but uses space differently because it is spread out in your case.
> Because of its complexity, it is less reliable and more difficult to install.
> For a great multi video card system, because cooling is such a big problem, this is a must have item; but it is very expensive.
> 
> Air-cooling is OK for multi mid-grade video cards, but I would not recommend this type of system. If a single great (high grade) video card is not enough, add a second one!!!
> 
> The Prolimatech MK-26 system you used cost about $100 and it will solve the over heating problem that a great video card has.
> It is cheaper and generally uses less space than a liquid cooling system, but because of its size, its not good for multi video card systems.
> Which cooling solution is better depends on:
> 1) Where you have free space
> 2) Money
> 3) Whither you can justify multi video card usage for you build (and the problems that come with it).


I think the cards in question are 2x770's. He arleady owns them. He doesnt want to go with water, so what is his next best option to keep his 'lower' card cooler? The prolimatech was recomended, but I think a more cost effective approach would be to open the side panel up to supply additional cool air. I think ythe reference cooler on the 'top' card is starving the twin frozr.

@joskke Remove the side panel and see how that affects your temps.


----------



## Luke Cool

Jugurnot
Thanks for bringing me up to speed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joskke*
> 
> yeah, thats my sli setup. but i keep thinking about how to lover temperature without water, maybe some fan in side acrylic panel, titan cooler runs ok but twin frozr is bit too hot.
> any suggestions?


Those GPUs cry for liquid cooling, but if you must use air; build some ducting out of Blue-Core foam from a front fan, to the GPU coolers. Blue-Core foam or Depron can be used, its 6mm or 3mm thick and you buy it in sheets. http://www.rcfoam.com/depron-and-epp-foam-suppliers/. It is easy to build custom ducts that look great. They can deliver the cool fresh air right where you need it. Using this ducting, you will solve you GPU cooling problem cheaply, and you will not have to compromise your beautiful acrylic covers on you case.


----------



## qubaldo

Hi, I'm almost done with my build the only concern that i have is, would a h100i fit haf xb in push pull config with a asus 280x ?? I try to look in the forum but couldn't find anything on that.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qubaldo*
> 
> Hi, I'm almost done with my build the only concern that i have is, would a h100i fit haf xb in push pull config with a asus 280x ?? I try to look in the forum but couldn't find anything on that.


Assuming you're talking about this card, you should have no problem with just the set of fans on the outside of the case. However, if you want to run a push/pull setup, I'm not sure if you can get away with that.


----------



## qubaldo

Yeah that's the card, should i be better off on buying the h80i instead of the h100i then..?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qubaldo*
> 
> Hi, I'm almost done with my build the only concern that i have is, would a h100i fit haf xb in push pull config with a asus 280x ?? I try to look in the forum but couldn't find anything on that.


Nope.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

In my opinion the h100i would be better. I didn't notice any temperature change when I did push pull vs pull on my cooler master glacier. But it was a different setup than yours so you may get different results.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qubaldo*
> 
> Yeah that's the card, should i be better off on buying the h80i instead of the h100i then..?


I agree with wh0kn0ws. You'd be better off with the H100i in just push rather than the H80i in push/pull. The temperature difference with the different cooler would be worse than with the two fewer fans.
(Personally I think it would look better too.)


----------



## qubaldo

thanks guys, i'll post some pics when i'm done


----------



## theblacknight04

Hi Guys, Just joined this amazing forum. i already have a HAF-XB build as a DAW (Digital Audio Workstation) running an i7 4770K & 32GB RAM.

Ive just got another HAF-XB case to match for my new Gaming Rig Build but had a couple of questions. Now the Z97 boards have been released I am just waiting for Mid June for the release of the Devils Canyon i7 4790K variant and i can get this monster built!

Im planning on using the Corsair H100i but can anyone tell me if this will fit the HAF case ok without any modifications? Can i add 2 CoolerMaster 120mm Sickleflow Fans to have it in a push configuration?

Ive done plenty of builds in my time but havent yet advanced to trying out having full water cooling so the Corsair or any Hydro cooler is the only real option for me.

Here is my planned build, if anyone has any suggestions and changes id appreciate it! Of course I will post pics once the rig starts being built.

CPU: i7 4790K Haswell Refresh Devils Canyon Socket 1150
MB: Asus Maximus VII Hero Intel Z97 Socket 1150
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i Hydro Series
RAM 1/2: 2 x 8GB Corsair Vengenace Pro DDR3 PC3-19200 2400Mhz CAS 11-13-13-31 (One 32GB Kit)
RAM 3/4: 2 x 8GB Corsair Vengenace Pro DDR3 PC3-19200 2400Mhz CAS 11-13-13-31
HDD 1: OCZ Vector 240GB 150 SATA III SSD
HDD 2: OCZ Vector 120GB 150 SATA III SSD
HDD 3: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 7200RPM 6GB/S
CD/BD: Samsung SE-5 06BB/ TSBD External Blueray Writer/Reader
GPU: XFX 4GB R290X Double Dissapation GDDR5
PSU: Corsair AX 860iW Digital Modular Platinum PSU (Corsairlink)
PSU: Corsair Individually Sleeved Braided Cable Kit (RED)
LCD/Fan Controller: Asus 4" ROG Front Base/Fan Controller
Fans: 3 x Coolermaster 120mm Red Sickleflow
Fans: 1 x 200mm Coolermaster Megaflow 110.0 CFM
LEDS: 2 x Bitfenix Alchemy LED Strip 20cm
CABLES: 4 x Bitfenix SATA 6GB?s Braided Cables (red)
CABLES: Bitfenix Front Panel Header Braided Cable Set
CABLES: Shakmods 24 Pin ATX Braided Cable RED
CASE: Coolermaster HAF XB Cube ATX Case
Mouse: Logitech K700S Rechargable Gaming Mouse
Keybooard: Corsair Vengeance K70 FPS Mechanical Gaming Keyboard
NAS: Networked to 3 x 4TB Western Digital MyCloud External Servers
Headphones: Turtle Beach XP500 5.1/Tritton Warhead 7.1 via optical

all comments are greatly appreciated

thanks guys

theblacknight


----------



## wthenshaw

The H100i will fit fine, here is my H100 in push pull, card is the Gigabyte HD7950 Windforce Revision 2.0


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







You will most likely only be able to run the H100i in push (one set of fans) with that card due it its length. Maybe you can squeeze it in with two sets.

Welcome to OCN


----------



## theblacknight04

Cheers for the reply and the pic. Id defer to your best judgement here so what wud u recommend the best fan setup with the H100i for the HAF case? Ie seen a few build using 4 fans for push/pul with the H100i.. The R290x GPU is 29.cm so it should fit?


----------



## theblacknight04

thats rear fan not read!


----------



## theblacknight04

Does anyone know where i can still purchase a transparent/clear top panel for the HAF-XB Case? it appears they are no longer available and certianly cant find any links for in the UK?

Any links would help

thanks


----------



## SortOfGrim

woops


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> woops


woops


----------



## Jugurnot

Hi all. So im ready to buy some fittings and stuffs to add my gpu into the loop. But as this is my first custom loop, I could use some help on routing tubes, and some input on whether or not I should get a reservoir. AND if I were to add a reservoir, is it a good idea to use a bay type res?



Feel free to draw up something for me!


----------



## wthenshaw

You want the pump below the res, so a bay res is out of the question for your pump/block combo.

You should definitely get a small reservoir though, something like the EK X3 150 and squeeze it in one of the front corners if your rad allows it. Do some measuring!


----------



## Luke Cool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theblacknight04*
> 
> Im planning on using the Corsair H100i but can anyone tell me if this will fit the HAF case ok without any modifications? Can i add 2 CoolerMaster 120mm Sickleflow Fans to have it in a push configuration?


Welcome new guy, I'm new too.
The great thing about a push pull fan configuration is, you basically double the fan blade and motor size. The problem is, not all cases have room for this: The Corsair H100i Radiator is 27mm thick, with 2 x 25mm fans, that's 78mm thick total. The alternative is to use a 38mm fan instead with the H100i Radiator for a 66mm of total thickness. With the 38mm fan, you get the some of the same benefits as the 25mm push pull fans in a thinner package. This is because 38mm fans comparatively have a much larger fan blade and motor size. The difference is, most 25mm push pull fan configurations do not need to have there speed regulated to be some-what quiet, most 38mm fans need to have their speed regulated with a controller to keep them from being too noisy. Most good main boards can do this in the BIOS. The good side is, when throttled up, most 38mm fans have a much faster airflow than most 25mm fan push pull configurations are capable of.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke Cool*
> 
> The great thing about a push pull fan configuration is, you basically double the fan blade and motor size. The problem is, not all cases have room for this: The Corsair H100i Radiator is 27mm thick, with 2 x 25mm fans, that's 78mm thick total. The alternative is to use a 38mm fan instead with the H100i Radiator for a 66mm of total thickness. With the 38mm fan, you get the some of the same benefits as the 25mm push pull fans in a thinner package. This is because 38mm fans comparatively have a much larger fan blade and motor size. The difference is, most 25mm push pull fan configurations do not need to have there speed regulated to be some-what quiet, most 38mm fans need to have their speed regulated with a controller to keep them from being too noisy. Most good main boards can do this in the BIOS. The good side is, when throttled up, most 38mm fans have a much faster airflow than most 25mm fan push pull configurations are capable of.


Will 38mm fans fit between the metal frame and the plastic front panel?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Will 38mm fans fit between the metal frame and the plastic front panel?


Nope. Not without cutting the front panel quite a bit.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Will 38mm fans fit between the metal frame and the plastic front panel?


You'd be pushed to fit anything thicker than 25mm between the front panel and chassis due to the way the honeycomb tapers in.


----------



## theblacknight04

HI, thanks for your reply.. Im now at home and can check the clearance ill have between the fans and the GPU.

As im fitting an XFX R290X card, Ive found its 29.5cm in length so its going to limit my options with this case. The entire clearance from the front of the inside of the case to the back i/o plate is 33cm so this leaves just 35mm on the inside for fans

It looks like the best way is to fit the H100i radiator on the outside of the case (in between the case and front panel) and then just use 120mm fans on the inside for a push config. Will probably replce the stock H100i fans for the Corsair SP120 High Performance as they have good static pressure, then use LED strips around the front of the case for asthetics, rather than trying to use LED fans on a rad!


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theblacknight04*
> 
> It looks like the best way is to fit the H100i radiator on the outside of the case (in between the case and front panel) and then just use 120mm fans on the inside for a push config.


It would be simpler and make more sense to have the radiator inside the case and the fans outside.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Nope. Not without cutting the front panel quite a bit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You'd be pushed to fit anything thicker than 25mm between the front panel and chassis due to the way the honeycomb tapers in.


Thought so. I knew there was a reason why I have never seen anyone else do that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theblacknight04*
> 
> HI, thanks for your reply.. Im now at home and can check the clearance ill have between the fans and the GPU.
> 
> As im fitting an XFX R290X card, Ive found its 29.5cm in length so its going to limit my options with this case. The entire clearance from the front of the inside of the case to the back i/o plate is 33cm so this leaves just 35mm on the inside for fans
> 
> It looks like the best way is to fit the H100i radiator on the outside of the case (in between the case and front panel) and then just use 120mm fans on the inside for a push config. Will probably replce the stock H100i fans for the Corsair SP120 High Performance as they have good static pressure, then use LED strips around the front of the case for asthetics, rather than trying to use LED fans on a rad!


You're right in that you can only fit one set of fans and the radiator, but putting the radiator on the outside of the case and the fans on the inside just wouldn't work because of routing the tubing. To avoid unnecessary cutting, just put the radiator on the inside of the case and some LED fans on the outside if you want that kind of lighting.

EDIT: Aaaaand he beat me to it.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Is your entire plan to simply wander into random threads, not bother to read anything and proceed to post a reply that does not go anywhere near the victimized question and throw some not at all useful misinformation at whoever might be unfortunate enough to not know any better?
> 
> Are you even aware that this is a thread dedicated to one specific case and that the question you "tried" to answer was related to that case?
> 
> If you are just typing to see your own words on the screen, might I suggest MS word or similar.


^^ Lols
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theblacknight04*
> 
> HI, thanks for your reply.. Im now at home and can check the clearance ill have between the fans and the GPU.
> 
> As im fitting an XFX R290X card, Ive found its 29.5cm in length so its going to limit my options with this case. The entire clearance from the front of the inside of the case to the back i/o plate is 33cm so this leaves just 35mm on the inside for fans
> 
> It looks like the best way is to fit the H100i radiator on the outside of the case (in between the case and front panel) and then just use 120mm fans on the inside for a push config. Will probably replce the stock H100i fans for the Corsair SP120 High Performance as they have good static pressure, then use LED strips around the front of the case for asthetics, rather than trying to use LED fans on a rad!


If im not mistaken you'll have to do some cutting to get the tubes through to the other side to the cpu.

EDIT: Im too slow to be helpful as well....


----------



## theblacknight04

Doh, its been a long day guys! Its me being dim-witted,, Your absolutely right Radiator on the inside, fans on the outside! lol I hadnt even noticed id said it the wrong way round!









Think i'll stick witht eh Corsair SP120's and add LED strip for asthetics as i know the Corsair Link software can be problematic running certain LED fans etc that arent really good for static pressure.

Cheers for noticing my obvious mistake! Think the hot weather has fried my brain today!!


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Not to long ago someone was able to fit both a 7990 and a h100, but the gpu barely missed/hit the fins. I dunno the size difference between the 7990 and the 290x, but you should be able to have the h100 inside the case.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theblacknight04*
> 
> Doh, its been a long day guys! Its me being dim-witted,, Your absolutely right Radiator on the inside, fans on the outside! lol I hadnt even noticed id said it the wrong way round!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think i'll stick witht eh Corsair SP120's and add LED strip for asthetics as i know the Corsair Link software can be problematic running certain LED fans etc that arent really good for static pressure.
> 
> Cheers for noticing my obvious mistake! Think the hot weather has fried my brain today!!


Hey don't feel too bad i've actually thought about doing something like that.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You want the pump below the res, so a bay res is out of the question for your pump/block combo.
> 
> You should definitely get a small reservoir though, something like the EK X3 150 and squeeze it in one of the front corners if your rad allows it. Do some measuring!


Thanks, that is what I figured. So a tube style res in the back left corner is more ideal.


----------



## theblacknight04

Yeah ive checked and with the R290x at 295mm and the radiator depth at 27mm makes 322mm. the clearance is 330mm!! Not a lot of room, i cant be absolutely exact to the nearrest mm but its cutting it close. Does anyone else have this config and confirm they both fit? R290x & H100i?


----------



## theblacknight04

Also, it this configuration is ok, I plan to run the H100i in pull mode, as i find push tends to pack the fins and the front mesh of the case with dust, cutting down on airflow. I would have liked to fit some fan filters, but with this clearance, i doubt ill squeeze them in!!


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theblacknight04*
> 
> Yeah ive checked and with the R290x at 295mm and the radiator depth at 27mm makes 322mm. the clearance is 330mm!! Not a lot of room, i cant be absolutely exact to the nearrest mm but its cutting it close. Does anyone else have this config and confirm they both fit? R290x & H100i?


You have plenty of space.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theblacknight04*
> 
> Also, it this configuration is ok, I plan to run the H100i in pull mode, as i find push tends to pack the fins and the front mesh of the case with dust, cutting down on airflow. I would have liked to fit some fan filters, but with this clearance, i doubt ill squeeze them in!!


There already is a filter behind the mesh. All you need to do is clean it every once in a while. Just like you would have to do if you added new filters.
Keep them in push. That way they also serve as intake rather than exhaust. making your two main fans exhaust will make it difficult to not get negative pressure. And in a case with as many holes as this one, negative pressure will give you 10 times the dust problems.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theblacknight04*
> 
> Also, it this configuration is ok, I plan to run the H100i in pull mode, as i find push tends to pack the fins and the front mesh of the case with dust, cutting down on airflow. I would have liked to fit some fan filters, but with this clearance, i doubt ill squeeze them in!!


The filter that comes with the case is very restrictive on its own. I got rid of the plastic honey comb and the filter, so im left with just the metal mesh. Dust isnt a problem in my case, I was worried it was going to be before I pulled out that stuff. Maintain positive pressure and the dust doesnt build up on your components, just the fan blades.


----------



## theblacknight04

Cheers man, appreciate your insight regarding the hugely debated push/pull configuration, but when i think about it on this one, especially with this case, you may be right my friend.. Ill go with your suggestion and see how i get on. Nice one!


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theblacknight04*
> 
> Cheers man, appreciate your insight regarding the hugely debated push/pull configuration, but when i think about it on this one, especially with this case, you may be right my friend.. Ill go with your suggestion and see how i get on. Nice one!


I have gained a significant amount of positive pressure by making all panels windowed. I have a cat, two kids, and reno's going on in my house and almost no dust settles on my tray, in fact its the most dust free environment i have lol.


----------



## Majentrix

Yeah, dust buildup can be horrifying after even a few weeks.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> Yeah, dust buildup can be horrifying after even a few weeks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow you are one furry dog haha


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theblacknight04*
> 
> Does anyone know where i can still purchase a transparent/clear top panel for the HAF-XB Case? it appears they are no longer available and certianly cant find any links for in the UK?
> 
> Any links would help
> 
> thanks


You can build your own super cheap. I just used the mesh as a template and cut out some plexy and secured it with some case screws that match my air cooler. It was super easy and cost about 5 bucks.


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theblacknight04*
> 
> Also, it this configuration is ok, I plan to run the H100i in pull mode, as i find push tends to pack the fins and the front mesh of the case with dust, cutting down on airflow. I would have liked to fit some fan filters, but with this clearance, i doubt ill squeeze them in!!


This may help a bit, if you're going to have both the radiator and the fans on the inside you could do what I did. I took off the fine mesh front, as it can be a bit of a pain to really get clean, and put in a pair of ModRight filters. They fit nicely between the front metal panel and the honeycomb front panel. Plus they have a bit better air flow and are super easy to clean.


----------



## theblacknight04

They look great with the Modright Filters! I may try this option cheers dude:thumb:


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theblacknight04*
> 
> Does anyone know where i can still purchase a transparent/clear top panel for the HAF-XB Case? it appears they are no longer available and certianly cant find any links for in the UK?
> 
> Any links would help
> 
> thanks


Hey sup grab some plexi.. and some clear double sided 3m tape... that would work. I made mine looked original and it fits flush!!


----------



## theblacknight04

ive managed to source a transparant top panel from a dutch supplier on ebay! had 1 left! yipee!

Could do with your opinions too guys. I still cant decide on which R9 290X GPU to order...

*4GB XFX Radeon R9 290X Black Edition*
http://xfxforce.com/en-us/products/amd-radeon-r9-series/amd-radeon-r9-290x-black-edition-r9-290x-edbd

OR

*4GB Asus R9 290X DirectCU II OC*
http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/R9290XDC2OC4GD5/

Any suggestions?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I'd go with the Asus. They have a pretty decent cooler on them.


----------



## wthenshaw

Yeah, from what I have read and from past experiences XFX coolers are loud and don't cool all that well.


----------



## theblacknight04

cheers guys, I think ill go with the ASUS R290x @ £449.00 from Amazon

Another quandry im having before i purchase everything for this build..

Ill be using the ROG MAXIMUM VII HERO.

I wanted to purchase the ROG front panel .https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG_Front_Base/overview/

But, I need some advice !!

The ROG panel allows you to control all your fans including CPU etc through the ROG_EXT cable, whilst they are still connected to your normal M/B CPU & Chassis Fan headers.

I was wanting to buy the Corsair H100i Radiator for this build but is this going to be compatible? Normally you plug all your fans into the H100i to be able to use the corsair link software and control all the fans and pump speeds etc from your desktop.

However, if i use the ROG Panel which has built in fan controller using the ROG_EXT cable, am i better plugging the fans into the motherboard and letting the ROG panel do the adjustments of the fans. Not the pumps speeds obviously, they will still be controlled via the link software..

Id just like your ideas on this because the ROG front panel is asthetically beautiful!!

I only have room to use the H100 in push config with 2 Corsair SP120's as im using a ASUS R290x GPU which is huge and doesn't leave any further tolerance to go with a push/pull config either side of the rad. The rear of the case will have a further 120mm SP120.

So, ill have 3 fans to control in total as im not bothering with the top 200mm fan as i think it will just hinder the static pressure.

So, to sum up..Do I use the Corsair H100i to control all fans as normal via the dekstop, or buy the ROG Front Panel AIO Controller and fill the 2 x 5.25 bays.

Im using an external BD drive so i dont actually need the bays for anything else and thought it would make the case look a bit plain with no optical drives and no fan controller either! With the HAF XB, there isnt really much need for any other fan controller if your using a H100i and just 3 fans i suppose

HELP!! I cant decide!


----------



## Luke Cool

You can do both if you wish.
If you have the extra cash, I would buy the ROG Front Panel AIO Controller.
It is worth it because it gives the computer a uniqueness that people notice.
I set my fan controller and leave it alone, it's mostly there as eye candy.
Everyone that sees my computer ask about the fan controller, its a real eye catcher!!
On the technical side, it will help you dial in and balance the case's air-flow.
I vote "get it", play with it, then decide how you are going to use it.


----------



## Luke Cool

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813995030
It cost $81.41, with $8.47 shipping At Newegg-out of stock
http://www.amazon.com/Asus-Dual-Bay-monitoring-overclocking-controller/dp/B00JIW4MSW
It cost $138.49, with Free shipping At Amazon-out of stock
I just went and took a good look at it. I love the Car like instrument panel look. It is a work of art !!!
People in the reviews do complain about the cords being to short.
That should not be a problem in your case, but if it is;
some wire, heat shrink, and a solder iron can fix that.
And don't worry, the Corsair H100i will work with this controller.
If there is an amp draw issue, there are ways around that. PM me if you need to.


----------



## wthenshaw

@Luke Cool

I see that your post you made crying saying you won't post in this forum again didn't last.

Try not double posting, additional information can be edited into the first post.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> @Luke Cool
> 
> I see that your post you made crying saying you won't post in this forum again didn't last.


It is called being a drama queen.
He didn't get the attention and support that he was desperately seeking, so now the plan is to pretend as if nothing happened and hope that the second try will work


----------



## wthenshaw




----------



## theblacknight04

Cheers for your replies. Im going to go ahead and order the ROG Front Panel Base if it works with the H100i and just have a mess around with it and see which helps control the temps the best!


----------



## theblacknight04

duplicate post sorry


----------



## theblacknight04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> Hey sup grab some plexi.. and some clear double sided 3m tape... that would work. I made mine looked original and it fits flush!!


Dude, that top panel is frakkin awesome. are they decals or etched into the plexiglass?


----------



## wthenshaw

Decals


----------



## theblacknight04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theblacknight04*
> 
> Dude, that top panel is frakkin awesome. are they decals or etched into the plexiglass?


Wud u mind me asking where you managed to get the custom letter decals from ? The ones you have saying HAF XB i presume are seperate custom letters?


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theblacknight04*
> 
> Dude, that top panel is frakkin awesome. are they decals or etched into the plexiglass?


Please edit your first posts, no need for duplicate posts.


----------



## wthenshaw

There are a multitude of online stores selling individually cut decal letters in a font of your choice.

As @x3n0n1c said, edit your original post, don't multi post so much.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Hey bro ill send you the fonts .btw I hand cut the ock flame logo.


----------



## theblacknight04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> Hey bro ill send you the fonts .btw I hand cut the ock flame logo.


cheers dude, much appreciated


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Cleaned my XB today







second time since transfer .Love this case but the maintenance in cleaning takes up alot of time....


----------



## Roentgensu

I know The Res needs to be above the Pump. I'd imagine if I used a double 5.25" bay Res/Pump Combo it would work (As I've also taken out my hotswaps and Cutout 2 additional 5.25")

but I want to know If i got a Res + Pump (Seperate) and put the pump At the Level of the Res, would that cause an issue?


----------



## kpoeticg

Basically you just need to make sure the pumps below the res when you're filling your loop. So prime the pump with it level to or under the res making sure it never runs dry no matter what. Once your loop is filled it doesn't really matter, just makes life easier when the res is always higher. Whenever you fill/drain/flush you're gonna have to make sure your pump doesn't run dry


----------



## Roentgensu

Alright, thanks. Relieved some concerns and it sound like i can be more flexible about it!


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah the res above pump is a general rule of thumb for a reason. But nothings written in stone. Just always be cautious not to let it run dry for even a second.

Once the loop's filled, nothing should ever be dry. But the more space between your pump and res is more places for error, like kinks in tubing and such.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Finished!



Of course when I say finished, I actually mean for now


----------



## wthenshaw

Boooo! Get that card in the loop


----------



## dpad007

Whats up people, just a little update of my haf xb. Went with a frosted acrylic to keep that all matte look and added some led's. Final step would be to finish the panel side drawing n maybe look for some type of mod for sli bridge.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Boooo! Get that card in the loop


If you build/buy me a full water block for this gpu and send it to me for free, I will


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> If you build/buy me a full water block for this gpu and send it to me for free, I will


Hmm yeah, about that.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Hmm yeah, about that.


Haha









Looks good SOG!


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Lots of good looking builds lately. I especially like the acrylic pipes. Almost makes me want to go that way instead of the purple tubing I have.

Meanwhile, I have been way too lazy. Only just got the bottom radiator fitted:



Still need to finish up on the front before the second 360 can be mounted.

And just look how sad the poor components look in their temporary slum home:



How long they will have to suffer is up to Intel. I plan on getting a Devil's Canyon I7 when they come out, and I don't want to put the entire loop together now just to take it apart in a few weeks to change CPU and motherboard.


----------



## Jugurnot

Yes the acrylic work being done by gambi, grim, look great. I think this was first time acrylic for both?

I dont think im brave enough, yet. After all im in progress of my first custom loop period. BUT.... I have a system that can last 5+ years without changing too much hardware wise so maybe in the near future I can give the acrylic a shot.


----------



## wthenshaw

I'm gearing up towards my first custom loop, when funds allow. Motorbike > custom loop though.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Yes the acrylic work being done by gambi, grim, look great. I think this was first time acrylic for both?
> 
> I dont think im brave enough, yet. After all im in progress of my first custom loop period. BUT.... I have a system that can last 5+ years without changing too much hardware wise so maybe in the near future I can give the acrylic a shot.


Thanks








This is my first water cooling system as well







Just changed soft tubes to ridged.
I dont think I would have had the gonads to start with acrylic ether, hehe.
It can always be done later when the system is up and running and everything is cool and quiet.


----------



## Widdyjudas

I want to replace the two front stock fans to 14cm noctua fans (Noctua NF-A14 PWM 140mm)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608044&cm_re=noctua-_-35-608-044-_-Product
Can it fit to the front bracket? Some say that I must trim the front closure to fit 14cm fans.
FYI, I have the XB evo version.
Or maybe someone has recommendation for noctua 12cm fan?


----------



## Majentrix

Noctuas are pretty overpriced as well as ugly.
If you want good intake fans that are fairly silent and deliver great airflow you can't really go wrong with Silverstone Air Penetrators. They work especially well for the XB with its front to back airflow design.
If you're planning on putting a rad on there then they're not the best fans, look into Gentle Typhoons if that's the case.

But to answer your question yes those fans will fit, just about any 25mm thick 140mm or 120mm fan will fit on the front intakes.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widdyjudas*
> 
> I want to replace the two front stock fans to 14cm noctua fans (Noctua NF-A14 PWM 140mm)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608044&cm_re=noctua-_-35-608-044-_-Product
> Can it fit to the front bracket? Some say that I must trim the front closure to fit 14cm fans.
> FYI, I have the XB evo version.
> Or maybe someone has recommendation for noctua 12cm fan?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> Noctuas are pretty overpriced as well as ugly.


They have some new ones out that actually look pretty sweet:

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=91&lng=en&set=2
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=78&lng=en

The grey ones are slightly more expensive than the old ones but the "industrial" ones are almost twice that. Around here they are $45,- and I highly doubt they are worth that.

For cheap fans I would go for Bitfenix 140mm. spectre pro PWM. Great fans at a very good price.
Alternatively, I am a recent convert to NB eLoop fans. Pricewise they sit in between the old Noctua's and the new noctua industrial. Not cheap, but worth it for the performance and silence. Plus they are probably the best looking fans around.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Yes the acrylic work being done by gambi, grim, look great. I think this was first time acrylic for both?
> 
> I dont think im brave enough, yet. After all im in progress of my first custom loop period. BUT.... I have a system that can last 5+ years without changing too much hardware wise so maybe in the near future I can give the acrylic a shot.


thx! Yep, indeed 1st time acrylic. It was easier then I thought..a bit more expensive though (damn you BP). But I do recommend you give it a try, it's fun!
and addictive


----------



## Widdyjudas

Thanks for the reply.
I dont really care for the appearance, as long as it did the job. However, I do agree that noctua fans are very expensive. 45bux is too expensive just for a fan... Its not worth it.
I will consider all the other option too.
So, I dont need to trim the front case is I want to use the 14cm noctua right?
Just curious, why some people needs to trim it? What fans are they using? All 14cm fans are 25mm thick.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widdyjudas*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> I dont really care for the appearance, as long as it did the job. However, I do agree that noctua fans are very expensive. 45bux is too expensive just for a fan... Its not worth it.
> I will consider all the other option too.
> So, I dont need to trim the front case is I want to use the 14cm noctua right?
> Just curious, why some people needs to trim it? What fans are they using? All 14cm fans are 25mm thick.


You do not need to trim your case,

It was the HAF XB revision 1 owners that trimmed because CM derped and made a support strut too high on the inside of front panel so a 14cm fan wouldn't fit between the chassis and front panel. They fixed this in the HAF XB revision 2 and HAF XB Evo.


----------



## Widdyjudas

Ok, thanks for the reply. You just ease my worry to use 14cm fans on my xb evo.
Very good case, but they need to make improvement on lower part air flow. My HDD is hot now in summer, and I already put 2 8cm noctua fans on the back exhaust.


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widdyjudas*
> 
> Ok, thanks for the reply. You just ease my worry to use 14cm fans on my xb evo.
> Very good case, but they need to make improvement on lower part air flow. My HDD is hot now in summer, and I already put 2 8cm noctua fans on the back exhaust.


I'd take one of those fans and run it against the side of the drive cage, should lower the temps by at least 5c.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Hi guys! I been watching this theme for a while, but I have never posted my rig I didn't moded it hard, only a couple of details.









And this is the last detail who I made, to the HDD cage



The Switch that maybe you see on the HDD side is an unfinished circuit, the objetive is that when all the "doors" are closed, the led strips turn off, and when I open one panel, they turn on, like a refrigerator, the circuit works, but I have problems to maintain the switchs on the correct place.


----------



## Widdyjudas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> I'd take one of those fans and run it against the side of the drive cage, should lower the temps by at least 5c.


Do you mean one fan as in and other as exhaust? If like this, would the lower part becomes dusty? I got a dusty environment here.


----------



## RackdNStackd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> Hi guys! I been watching this theme for a while, but I have never posted my rig I didn't moded it hard, only a couple of details.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the last detail who I made, to the HDD cage
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Switch that maybe you see on the HDD side is an unfinished circuit, the objetive is that when all the "doors" are closed, the led strips turn off, and when I open one panel, they turn on, like a refrigerator, the circuit works, but I have problems to maintain the switchs on the correct place.










Simple, subtle, sleek. I'm a fan of what you got going on here man!


----------



## sanmadjack

So cooler master informs me they cannot sell me a 5.25 drive cage separate from the case. I still really want to remove the hot-swap bays on my HAF XB EVO and set them up to store more 5.25 drives, so I guess I'm going to have to look elsewhere. Does anyone know any where I can find something like that that would fit in the case?


----------



## DECtape

So occasionally before big events or LAN parties I'll remove the entire front grill and carefully wash the mesh and the screen. I've only done this about 3 times and I'm looking for a way to make the front removable without it eventually doing what the dehavilland comet did a couple of times but without the explosive decompression. There isn't much clearance between the fans on the top and bottom. Do any heavy modders know how the CM badge is mounted? I could but a short screw in there and hold the front on with a nut by drilling a hole in the front panel behind the badge.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DECtape*
> 
> So occasionally before big events or LAN parties I'll remove the entire front grill and carefully wash the mesh and the screen. I've only done this about 3 times and I'm looking for a way to make the front removable without it eventually doing what the dehavilland comet did a couple of times but without the explosive decompression. There isn't much clearance between the fans on the top and bottom. Do any heavy modders know how the CM badge is mounted? I could but a short screw in there and hold the front on with a nut by drilling a hole in the front panel behind the badge.


Are you asking about a way to remove the CM logo on the front of the case just to clean it? If so, I have no problem cleaning the dust filter just by running a Swifer over the filter and blowing some air through it. I've never really bothered with water.


----------



## DECtape

So occasionally before a big lan party I remove the front fan filter and carefully wash the mesh and screen. I've only done this 3 times and I don't expect much more than 12 out of it before it does what the De Havilland Comet did a few times but without the explosive decompression. Do any modders know of a good way to make it more removable? There isn't much clearance there so I can't go too crazy, I might mount a screw behind the CM badge.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DECtape*
> 
> So occasionally before big events or LAN parties I'll remove the entire front grill and carefully wash the mesh and the screen. I've only done this about 3 times and I'm looking for a way to make the front removable without it eventually doing what the dehavilland comet did a couple of times but without the explosive decompression. There isn't much clearance between the fans on the top and bottom. Do any heavy modders know how the CM badge is mounted? I could but a short screw in there and hold the front on with a nut by drilling a hole in the front panel behind the badge.


I'm pretty certain it's just glued on


----------



## DECtape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Are you asking about a way to remove the CM logo on the front of the case just to clean it? If so, I have no problem cleaning the dust filter just by running a Swifer over the filter and blowing some air through it. I've never really bothered with water.


I can't get at all the dust and I like to have my computer in Concourse condition when I go to bigger LAN parties.


----------



## DECtape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I'm pretty certain it's just glued on


yeah I figured, I might have to get creative mounting a screw to keep the front mesh on without having to rely on bending the metal to remove it.


----------



## DECtape

also forgive the double post, I was having some issues with the VPN and it made the forum software think I was new to the forum, I figured it didn't get far enough to actually submit posts for moderation so I accidentally double posted, my other post though has more information and since people have already replied to the original I'll keep them both up for clarity's sake


----------



## mix1983

Hello guys, new guy here. Just built a new PC last month with the HAF XB and I absolutely love it. I love the open air flow design and cable management is awesome. I was very happy when I got mine to see that it had a 3.5" HDD cage in the back and not 2.5" (suits my needs, maybe not everyone's). I also got a SATA power connector on my X Dock and no old school molex.

The parts that went into the rig are:
AMD FX 8350 @ 4.8ghz 1.47v
ASUS M5A99FX Pro Rev2
Avexir 1600mhz 2x4gb
Club3D royalQueen R9 270X @ 1150mhz/1470mhz
240gb Mushkin Chronos SSD
750gb WD
1.5tb Toshiba
Corsair CX750M PSU
Started out with a Coolermaster 212 EVO cooler but changed to a Corsair H100i w/ Antec blue LED fans in pull config (original fans made annoying clicking sounds)
200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro on top, 120mm stock case fan in back and one 80mm no-brand behind the HDD cage

Although most of the rigs in here put mine to shame (some very awesome mods in here), I figure I'll share mine in its current state. I hope to start modding in a bit, just enjoying the system for now.









My first near future plan is a custom loop. The H100i was my first watercooler and I love it. I want to get my GPU in on the mix, though. Maybe a paint job down the road. Thanks for looking, I look forward to seeing more bad ass HAF XB's in here.


----------



## wthenshaw

Welcome to the HAF XB club @mix1983









Nice clean build, loving the avexir ram!


----------



## vaporizer

welcome to the club Mix1983


----------



## CptAsian

Welcome to the club and OCN. Looks nice, neat, and simple. Thoughts on cable management, @wthenshaw?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Welcome to the club and OCN. Looks nice, neat, and simple. Thoughts on cable management, @wthenshaw?


Sure do!

1. The Corsair Link cable, tuck it into the motherboard tray grommet and pop it back up at the other side where your fan cables run, or better still run it between your motherboard and the tray, just keep it away from the socket.

2. Miscellaneous cables, tuck them tight under the tray or down the side of the bays.

3. Fan cable can be easily hidden under the fans frame.

4. 24 pin and USB3 cables could be tucked down tight and fed into the spacing between the 5.25 drive and 3.5 drive bays, along with the GPU power.

5. As with #2, tuck your SATA cables tight under the tray or into the gap between the drives bays


----------



## mix1983

Thanks for the welcome guys. Those are excellent ideas @wthenshaw I will work on that sometime in the next couple days. Always looking for things to tweak so that'll give me something to do.


----------



## spaniardunited

wthenshaw gives new poignancy to the term "anal-retentive" when it comes to cable management lol


----------



## Ghostrider5666

i finally got some time and put my system in my haf xb and broke off that pesky plastic with my fingers.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> wthenshaw gives new poignancy to the term "anal-retentive" when it comes to cable management lol


Not sure if compliment or......


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

ANY one ever vinyl wrapped the XB panels ??...


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> wthenshaw gives new poignancy to the term "anal-retentive" when it comes to cable management lol
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if compliment or......
Click to expand...

With cable management, anal-retentive is def a compliment lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> ANY one ever vinyl wrapped the XB panels ??...


I'm pretty sure @sascha1102 wrapped his XB. He didn't use the front panel tho. If you search this thread for his nick, you'll see some pics


----------



## mix1983

Picking up a second R9 270X tomorrow, different brand, though. So, over the weekend I'm going to apply wthenshaw's l33t tips while I've got the case open.

I got to thinking again today about something I used to daydream about doing but never had the guts to do. Anyone ever desoldered and flip the 24 pin and 8 pin to the back of the motherboard? The connectors from the PSU would have to be re-pinned but man that would look clean.


----------



## kpoeticg

I don't think anybody has in here. It sounds like it would work but i wouldn't have the balls to try it on my mobo. Nowhere near enough confidence in my soldering skills









It would probly be more feasible to just solder right angle connectors on there instead of reversing all the pinouts.

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g51/c379/s1014/list/p1/Connectors-24_Pin_Connectors-24-Pin_90_Male-Page1.html


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mix1983*
> 
> I got to thinking again today about something I used to daydream about doing but never had the guts to do. Anyone ever desoldered and flip the 24 pin and 8 pin to the back of the motherboard? The connectors from the PSU would have to be re-pinned but man that would look clean.


I can't remember seeing it, but it should be a pretty simple job if your soldering skills are decent. The pins and pitch are easily large enough for it to be a pretty standard bit of soldering.

But keep in mind that you would be soldering on the side of the board that does not have the traces. Nothing that can't be fixed, but it should be considered.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> ANY one ever vinyl wrapped the XB panels ??...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> With cable management, anal-retentive is def a compliment lol.
> 
> I'm pretty sure @sascha1102
> wrapped his XB. He didn't use the front panel tho. If you search this thread for his nick, you'll see some pics


@welshy46 did. It's been a while since he was in here or his build log though.


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> @welshy46 did. It's been a while since he was in here or his build log though.


I did indeedy. That was an early attempt at vinyl wrap, it came out ok but it could have looked better if I'd known to heat up the vinyl first, to make it easier to mould into the contours of the front panel. If you warm it up first with a hair dryer, warming the front panel as well on a radiator will help keep the vinyl more pliable while fitting it.

The stuff I used is called 4D carbon, which looks a lot more like the real thing than ordinary carbon look vinyls. I got mine from a company that normally supplies company's that do vinal wrapping on cars, which worked out a lot cheaper than the modding pages of online pc shops.

If you've got money to burn and you want a pro job on your front panel, you could try THIS


----------



## kpoeticg

I completely forgot that you had it wrapped at one point. Your build went through alot of revisions in a short time









http://www.metrorestyling.com/ has a real good selection of vinyl wrap. They sell all the different options from 3M and Avery, but they also market their own brand. There's a ton of different qualities and price ranges.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

D00000D!! that looks tight man














Im gunna grab some white CF wrap


----------



## kpoeticg

Hurry up because i already have my white cf wrap. Just haven't worked out all the logistics yet


----------



## welshy46

When you fit the wrap start from the centre of whatever it is, and work out to get rid of the air bubbles. You have to make sure whatever it is is completely dust free, one tiny speck and it shows through like a pimple.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Used that 4D carbon wrap on one of my guitars and a pistol grip.
It's really easy to get good results with it and it holds up very well.


----------



## mix1983

Well I got the second graphics card installed, I wasn't expecting it to be so much longer. In a way I'm glad they put the power connectors on top, but it makes it look like a mess with cables running there. Any tips?

I did try the tips mentioned before, and only went with running the Corsair link cable under the motherboard (can't believe I hadn't thought of that). The SATA cables looked bad and required more of a tight bend than I'm OK with. Might get some rounded cables and try something else. The 24 pin and USB 3.0 cables I realized are actually coming up from between the drive cages, but the 24 pin has to be off to the side to meet the connection.

I'm happy with everything except the PCI-E cables. Super not happy with them. Anything I can do?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> When you fit the wrap start from the centre of whatever it is, and work out to get rid of the air bubbles. You have to make sure whatever it is is completely dust free, one tiny speck and it shows through like a pimple.


Thanx for the tip. I have red & white cf cuz i've been planning on using em on my build for a while. But you already know how many hurdles i've had to jump through. I have 2 different vinyl squeegees too. The soft blue 3M one and the hard yellow one FCPU sells. I don't know exactly how i'm gonna put it altogether, which is far from a new concept for me







, but since i'm planning on rebuilding my rig with alot of acrylic panels and walls, i feel like vinyl is a better choice than paint. I might wrap my rads too, haven't decided yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Used that 4D carbon wrap on one of my guitars and a pistol grip.
> It's really easy to get good results with it and it holds up very well.


Nice. I've had em sitting around in my apt for a while, haven't tried wrapping anything yet tho. I'm definitely planning on using a heatgun and squeegee to make it go smoother

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mix1983*
> 
> Well I got the second graphics card installed, I wasn't expecting it to be so much longer. In a way I'm glad they put the power connectors on top, but it makes it look like a mess with cables running there. Any tips?
> 
> I did try the tips mentioned before, and only went with running the Corsair link cable under the motherboard (can't believe I hadn't thought of that). The SATA cables looked bad and required more of a tight bend than I'm OK with. Might get some rounded cables and try something else. The 24 pin and USB 3.0 cables I realized are actually coming up from between the drive cages, but the 24 pin has to be off to the side to meet the connection.
> 
> I'm happy with everything except the PCI-E cables. Super not happy with them. Anything I can do?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






>






Looks good to me bro. GPU cables are definitely the hardest thing to hide in a horizontal mobo setup. The only way i know to make it look cleaner is by sleeving your cables or using extensions. Cables with "Real" sleeving look soooooo much better than the crap that comes on stock PSU cables. I wish they didn't even bother with that stuff, makes it look worse IMO and it's a ##### to get off cuz they glue it on =\

Will's the cable management ninja tho. Maybe when he's around he'll have some more pointers for you


----------



## mix1983

I really, really want to get some individually sleeved cable extensions. Those things look amazing. I know Corsair does it on some of their higher end PSU's, but why not use all black on the 24 pin? You'd think manufacturing one cable style instead of two or three would be of benefit. That "burst of color" is probably the most annoying thing in my case. It is a great PSU for what it is, don't get me wrong.


----------



## kpoeticg

Even the PSU's that come with good sleeving are done kinda crappy. They usually have like an inch or of heatshrink sticking out of each pin. It doesn't look good.

You can't buy a PSU for the sleeving. Buy the best psu you can afford. Sleeving's just if you wanna give it that extra touch.


----------



## mix1983

I absolutely agree. I bought my PSU with no doubt in my mind and after a ton of research (I researched everything in and including my case). It's no AX/AXi, but I agree with reviews that it is solid. I also agree that sleeving is purely cosmetic. But, the 24 pin on my PSU is the only cable that is sleeved! The other cables simply have black casing. I can't understand why the 24 pin had to be color coded.


----------



## kpoeticg

Well the 24Pin really does have alot more going on than any other PSU cables. VGA and EPS cables have a row of +12V wires and a row of Grounds. Molex is +5v, +12v, & 2 Grounds. Sata has the same as Molex + a +3.3v wire.

Also, most AXi's are just rebranded Seasonic's with an extra 100 bux or so on the price tag. I'm not talking about the 1500i, don't know who oem's that.


----------



## welshy46

I got these sleeved extensions premade from HERE not sure if they buy them in or make them up themselves, but they look very well made. I've also previouly had them in black and red and every single sleeve has spot on.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mix1983*
> 
> Well I got the second graphics card installed, I wasn't expecting it to be so much longer. In a way I'm glad they put the power connectors on top, but it makes it look like a mess with cables running there. Any tips?
> 
> I did try the tips mentioned before, and only went with running the Corsair link cable under the motherboard (can't believe I hadn't thought of that). The SATA cables looked bad and required more of a tight bend than I'm OK with. Might get some rounded cables and try something else. The 24 pin and USB 3.0 cables I realized are actually coming up from between the drive cages, but the 24 pin has to be off to the side to meet the connection.
> 
> I'm happy with everything except the PCI-E cables. Super not happy with them. Anything I can do?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Looks good to me bro. GPU cables are definitely the hardest thing to hide in a horizontal mobo setup. The only way i know to make it look cleaner is by sleeving your cables or using extensions. Cables with "Real" sleeving look soooooo much better than the crap that comes on stock PSU cables. I wish they didn't even bother with that stuff, makes it look worse IMO and it's a ##### to get off cuz they glue it on =\
> 
> Will's the cable management ninja tho. Maybe when he's around he'll have some more pointers for you


*zzzZzzZzzzzZzz*

Uh what?! I'm here, I'm here.

See how your 24 pin cabling is angled upwards? Unplug it, mold the cables with your hand to angle downwards (towards the gap between the 5.25 and 3.5 drives and then plug it back in, this will allow you to hide more of the cable and have a tighter fit. Never try and shape the cables when it's plugged in, you can damage the ATX port.

GPU cables are a real b####, especially if you run a multi GPU setup. With standard PSU cables I recommend running them straight down after doing a 180 degree turn from the port, down the side of your GPU and then into where ever you want the cables to go. When you get your sleeved extensions you want them to be showing, so let them flow in a curved line to where ever the cable goes.

Unlucky for you, your GPU are different lengths, worse still, the ports have different orientations to one another, so having a clean route from there isn't going to be easy at all.

The Corsair Link cable looks much cleaner now.

Here's mine, stock SeaSonic sleeving on there to:


----------



## mix1983

@welshy46 I will definitely check that out. That shoe lace sleeving is exactly what I want.

@wthenshaw I'll try that out on my 24 pin. I went with the different card for just plain convenience. Best Buy had it on sale for just about the same price as ordering another one of mine and waiting for it from Newegg. I had that damn cable in my mind the entire time I was at checkout, but I couldn't help myself.

Your rig is clean I will not deny you that. Curious, are you running push/pull or just pull?

EDIT: Also, your waterblock is upside down. Say whuuut?


----------



## cgull

Block is upside down but tubing is neater, and helps hide cables.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mix1983*
> 
> @welshy46 I will definitely check that out. That shoe lace sleeving is exactly what I want.
> 
> @wthenshaw I'll try that out on my 24 pin. I went with the different card for just plain convenience. Best Buy had it on sale for just about the same price as ordering another one of mine and waiting for it from Newegg. I had that damn cable in my mind the entire time I was at checkout, but I couldn't help myself.
> 
> Your rig is clean I will not deny you that. Curious, are you running push/pull or just pull?
> 
> EDIT: Also, your waterblock is upside down. Say whuuut?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> Block is upside down but tubing is neater, and helps hide cables.


Block is upside down because the H100 tubes are a little stiff, I could switch it, but I'm going custom loop in the near future so


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Nice. I've had em sitting around in my apt for a while, haven't tried wrapping anything yet tho. I'm definitely planning on using a heatgun and squeegee to make it go smoother


A heatgun or even just a hair dryer is absolutely the way to go, unless the surface is absolutely flat.



This was just with a hair dryer, and it is perfectly fitted to the carved top of the guitar.
If I was going to do it again, I would give it a few coats of glossy clear coat. That would really make it look awesome.


----------



## kpoeticg

That guitar came out awesome. Nice job


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> That guitar came out awesome. Nice job


Thank you. I am quite pleased with it. Or rather, I was, as it has now been removed. Amazingly, after months of use (and my guitars are used a lot) it still looked great. Almost no scratches and none that were easily visible. This stuff can take a lot of abuse.

I have some purple that I will most likely be incorporating in my XB along with the new water cooling. Should look good with the purple tubing.
But that will not be for another month. I'm not going to put the entire loop together just to take it apart soon after. And I will be changing CPU and motherboard when I get my hands on a 4790K. Should start shipping them by the end of this month.


----------



## aludka

Now some people may disagree, but why more component manufacturers are using gold as a color accent for their boards and cards I'll never understand. I agree that having more choices than the usual red or blue is nice, but gold should not be one of them. I just had to get rid of the damn gold on my card. I think it looks much nicer now.


----------



## Kuudere

I personally liked the old green colored motherboards that were made before 2000, why did everyone stop using that color (aside from OEMs)? Even the cheapest motherboards you can buy aren't green colored.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludka*
> 
> Now some people may disagree, but why more component manufacturers are using gold as a color accent for their boards and cards I'll never understand. I agree that having more choices than the usual red or blue is nice, but gold should not be one of them. I just had to get rid of the damn gold on my card. I think it looks much nicer now.


I personally like the gold colour. I am very much over all this black and red/blue/green stuff. I'd much prefer my machine to look, for the lack of a better word, classy.

Think what you will of Apple products for example, but look inside one of their laptops and you find nice looking matte black pcb's with quality looking gold contacts all around.

Then go look inside a dell and see the other end of the spectrum.

All that said, my motherboard is black and red, but that was only because I will always chose features over form. If they made a black/gold (or simply silver) version of the Hero i'd be all over it.



VS



Probability the cleanest dell interior I've ever seen.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludka*
> 
> Now some people may disagree, but why more component manufacturers are using gold as a color accent for their boards and cards I'll never understand. I agree that having more choices than the usual red or blue is nice, but gold should not be one of them. I just had to get rid of the damn gold on my card. I think it looks much nicer now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Agree.. Gold wouldn't look good with your setup of fan rings and red/black mobo.
Speaking of setup.. could you Put your Sig in your Rig when you get the time? would like to see what you are running









Looks like a z77A-gd65 / 45? so it does not have the pink glowing "Audio Boost" on it? I have an easy fix if it has


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Agree.. Gold wouldn't look good with your setup of fan rings and red/black mobo.
> Speaking of setup.. could you Put your Sig in your Rig when you get the time? would like to see what you are running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a z77A-gd65 / 45? so it does not have the pink glowing "Audio Boost" on it? I have an easy fix if it has


Your rig in your sig you mean?


----------



## nascarmon

Hi, Guys. Seriously considering buying this Cooler Master case but worried about fan noise levels. I have an Asus P8Z77-V Pro mainboard with built-in fan control. Will this be enough to keep the stock fans relatively quiet or will I need quieter ones? I'll be going from an immense Cheif-Tech Dragon server type case with two 80mm fans. I'm considering the HAF-XB because I love the extra cooling in the design, the portability, and the test bench features. Also, are the two intake fans in front and perhaps one 120-140mm fan in back enough ti keep the hard-drives cool on the level below? I plan on using it with one Kingston SSD (will probably be getting 1 more soon), and two Western Digital 3.5 mechanical drives, one black, one blue. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nascarmon*
> 
> Hi, Guys. Seriously considering buying this Cooler Master case but worried about fan noise levels. I have an Asus P8Z77-V Pro mainboard with built-in fan control. Will this be enough to keep the stock fans relatively quiet or will I need quieter ones? I'll be going from an immense Cheif-Tech Dragon server type case with two 80mm fans. I'm considering the HAF-XB because I love the extra cooling in the design, the portability, and the test bench features. Also, are the two intake fans in front and perhaps one 120-140mm fan in back enough ti keep the hard-drives cool on the level below? I plan on using it with one Kingston SSD (will probably be getting 1 more soon), and two Western Digital 3.5 mechanical drives, one black, one blue. Thanks for any input.


Noise is largely subjective. I would not be able to stand the stock fans but others describe them as relatively quiet. For most of it's life, My XB had two 140mm. fans in the front set at very low RPM via fan controller. That was quiet. Mostly didn't bother with a rear fan as the CPU cooler was pointed that way and I much prefer positive pressure.
For a long time I had two 3.5 inch HDD's in the bottom and I have never even considered putting fans down there (ALL 80mm fans are loud and crappy). And both those HDD's were well below any temperature that I would even look twice at.

Bottom line. The stock fans work. If you want it quiet, spend a bit more and get a couple of good 140mm fans for the front. Assuming your CPU and GPU cooling is good, this will be plenty to keep it cool.


----------



## Kuudere

If you're getting the Evo, the fans it comes with are rated fairly highly, but have a fair bit of noise to them at full speed. It's a wide open case with no real means of noise dampening though, you'll hear any noise it makes in a quiet enough room if you're close enough









Unless you're running as many drives that will fit, cooling shouldn't be an issue; the bottom of the case is "cooled" with 2x 80mm fans, but how much they benefit anything depends. I don't know how well the cooling in the Evo works with the 3.5 mounts, I have the older version with 4x 2.5 drives mounted, and 4x 3.5 between the hotswap and 5.25 drive bays.


----------



## nascarmon

Quote:


> Bottom line. The stock fans work. If you want it quiet, spend a bit more and get a couple of good 140mm fans for the front. Assuming your CPU and GPU cooling is good, this will be plenty to keep it cool.


I have a Hyper 212 Plus cpu cooler that I bought for like $10 (after rebate) a couple of years ago still sitting in the box that I never got around to installing. I'll probably install it to replace the inferior stock fan that came with my i5 3570K. I'm thinking that this, along with the dual-fan on my MSI GTX 660 Ti video card, and the hard drives, will probably be louder than the case fans. One thing that concerns me is the hot-swap bay. Skimming this thread I think I saw problems. Not big on modding so will I have to tear it out, even if I plan to do very minimal hot swapping (if at all)?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nascarmon*
> 
> I have a Hyper 212 Plus cpu cooler that I bought for like $10 (after rebate) a couple of years ago still sitting in the box that I never got around to installing. I'll probably install it to replace the inferior stock fan that came with my i5 3570K. I'm thinking that this, along with the dual-fan on my MSI GTX 660 Ti video card, and the hard drives, will probably be louder than the case fans. One thing that concerns me is the hot-swap bay. Skimming this thread I think I saw problems. Not big on modding so will I have to tear it out, even if I plan to do very minimal hot swapping (if at all)?


The 212 will definitely be a massive step up. I used to have one of those in this case (one the same I5 no less). With proper fans on it, it will be quiet as well. I had two Emermax T.B. Silence on mine, and that did the job perfectly.
The GPU will by far be the loudest thing in there, unless you get some after market cooling on it.

As I understand it, the hot swap issues were only present on the first model.

On a completely separate note. Final test fitting of the front 360 rad:



Fits perfectly. With several mm. to spare. I could almost build a house in the gap between the rad and the side panel.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nascarmon*
> 
> I have a Hyper 212 Plus cpu cooler that I bought for like $10 (after rebate) a couple of years ago still sitting in the box that I never got around to installing. I'll probably install it to replace the inferior stock fan that came with my i5 3570K. I'm thinking that this, along with the dual-fan on my MSI GTX 660 Ti video card, and the hard drives, will probably be louder than the case fans. One thing that concerns me is the hot-swap bay. Skimming this thread I think I saw problems. Not big on modding so will I have to tear it out, even if I plan to do very minimal hot swapping (if at all)?


The only real issue with the hot swap bay was user error. People would try and jam the molex connector in the wrong way and end up frying the hot swap board and even their drives.

The EVO has fixed that issue by switching to SATA power as well as mounting the connector to a wire coming off the pcb rather than directly soldering the connector to said pcb.


----------



## nascarmon

Thanks for all the helpful & prompt replies, guys. One more question: how about dust management with this case? With all this openess & extra ventilation in the design, I imagine it collects dust like a great sucking vortex. Do you guys use filters? I don't know if I'm ambitious enough to mod the case for dust prevention, but if worst comes to worst I'll finally get liberal use of that DataVac Electric Duster I bought.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

I have never had any real dust issues.
I just give it a light sweeping with a soft anti-static brush every once in a while, and that is it.


----------



## Widdyjudas

I cancelled the noctua 14cm for the front fan.
Now I must choose between CM Jetflo or nidec servo GT 2150. Which one do I choose?


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> I personally like the gold colour. I am very much over all this black and red/blue/green stuff. I'd much prefer my machine to look, for the lack of a better word, classy.
> 
> Think what you will of Apple products for example, but look inside one of their laptops and you find nice looking matte black pcb's with quality looking gold contacts all around.
> 
> Then go look inside a dell and see the other end of the spectrum.
> 
> All that said, my motherboard is black and red, but that was only because I will always chose features over form. If they made a black/gold (or simply silver) version of the Hero i'd be all over it.


I agree. Gold contacts are one thing that I like to see in a component, but when they start throwing on plastic gold accents, gold heat sinks, plastic gold this and that, that's when I draw the line.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludka*
> 
> I agree. Gold contacts are one thing that I like to see in a component, but when they start throwing on plastic gold accents, gold heat sinks, plastic gold this and that, that's when I draw the line.


And this is why there are more than one option. Don't like gold? Buy something else. I hate blue and as a result, I have chosen to not spend my money on blue things.

Just within the most current socket and chipsets we have (excluding gold):
Green,
Red,
Blue,
Grey,
Orange and
Yellow.

And that is only from one random store.
So please tell me more about how the few gold ones out there are causing you distress.

I for one like the gold. stuff like this is just plain cool.
I would love a black and purple motherboard, but since I can't have that (without painting it myself), I can at least choose to not buy one that is a colour I dislike.


----------



## SortOfGrim

lol. Why don't you guys buy the stuff that best suits your needs, regardless of color?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> lol. Why don't you guys buy the stuff that best suits your needs, regardless of color?


Unless you have extremely specific needs, there are generally many options. Why not buy something that suits your needs AND looks good?
I'm pretty damn sure it's not by accident that your own builds just happen to be colour coordinated. Right?


----------



## wthenshaw

Didn't gigabyte do a purple and black board last gen?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Didn't gigabyte do a purple and black board last gen?


Not one that I have seen. But they might.
Doesn't really matter though, as I need Z97 for this build.


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> And this is why there are more than one option. Don't like gold? Buy something else. I hate blue and as a result, I have chosen to not spend my money on blue things.
> 
> So please tell me more about how the few gold ones out there are causing you distress.
> 
> I for one like the gold. stuff like this is just plain cool.
> I would love a black and purple motherboard, but since I can't have that (without painting it myself), I can at least choose to not buy one that is a colour I dislike.


Hey man sorry if offended you, I was just throwing out an opinion.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Unless you have extremely specific needs, there are generally many options. Why not buy something that suits your needs AND looks good?
> I'm pretty damn sure it's not by accident that your own builds just happen to be colour coordinated. Right?


haha, busted.

Yo Will , should I start wrapping the 'gifts'? Or you wanna wait another month?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> haha, busted.
> 
> Yo Will , should I start wrapping the 'gifts'? Or you wanna wait another month?


Yeah give it another month buddy, you need to do your magnum and I need to make sure I get this apprenticeship


----------



## Christian72D

I bet i´m not new with that question, but why is there a filter under the PSU?
The PSU pulls the air from the back and pushes it down to the filter.
So if the PSU pulls dirt from outside it will remain on top of the filter and will prevent the air to get out of the PSU.

Or am i wrong?


----------



## Christian72D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> The top is designed for CMs own fan.. it wont fit perfectly with any others


This IS a CM fan.
I don´t know how many types of 200/230 fans they have, but THIS one does NOT fit.


----------



## mix1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christian72D*
> 
> I bet i´m not new with that question, but why is there a filter under the PSU?
> The PSU pulls the air from the back and pushes it down to the filter.
> So if the PSU pulls dirt from outside it will remain on top of the filter and will prevent the air to get out of the PSU.
> 
> Or am i wrong?


The fan pulls air into the PSU and pushes it out the back. The filter helps prevent some dust from being sucked into the PSU and building up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christian72D*
> 
> This IS a CM fan.
> I don´t know how many types of 200/230 fans they have, but THIS one does NOT fit.


I am using the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm and it works great.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Yeah give it another month buddy, you need to do your magnum and I need to make sure I get this apprenticeship


good luck, with the interview.

It will be some time next month (the 26th) before I can start with the magnum. I seem to be 2 fittings and a FWB short








Luckily I don't need to upgrade my psu according to the tech savvies


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> good luck, with the interview.
> 
> It will be some time next month (the 26th) before I can start with the magnum. I seem to be 2 fittings and a FWB short
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I don't need to upgrade my psu according to the tech savvies


Thanks man, and that's fine cause I need to get my motorbike saved up for first anyway, by the time you've done your magnum I'll know where I am financially.


----------



## Jugurnot

Current state of my box







(Smiley face because next time it boots it will be fully water cooled)


----------



## mix1983

Anyone know where to get a windowed top panel? Cooler Master seems to have removed any way to purchase it on their site. Nothing on eBay, even.

In other news, I ordered some Noctua NF-F12s for my radiator. The Antecs I'm using aren't meant for pressure situations and I'm a bit fed up with the noise. Also I cannot seem to control them through Fan Xpert although I can control other 3-pin fans in the case.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mix1983*
> 
> Anyone know where to get a windowed top panel? Cooler Master seems to have removed any way to purchase it on their site. Nothing on eBay, even.
> 
> In other news, I ordered some Noctua NF-F12s for my radiator. The Antecs I'm using aren't meant for pressure situations and I'm a bit fed up with the noise. Also I cannot seem to control them through Fan Xpert although I can control other 3-pin fans in the case.


It seems CM discontinued them









http://www.cmstore.eu/cases/haf/haf-xb/haf-xb-toppanels/


----------



## Roentgensu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mix1983*
> 
> Anyone know where to get a windowed top panel? Cooler Master seems to have removed any way to purchase it on their site. Nothing on eBay, even.
> 
> In other news, I ordered some Noctua NF-F12s for my radiator. The Antecs I'm using aren't meant for pressure situations and I'm a bit fed up with the noise. Also I cannot seem to control them through Fan Xpert although I can control other 3-pin fans in the case.


Well, You Can Always Turn The Stock Top Panel Into A windowed One Yourself.
Such As I did


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roentgensu*
> 
> Well, You Can Always Turn The Stock Top Panel Into A windowed One Yourself.
> Such As I did


Question: why do people type like this?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Question: why do people type like this?


Uh oh! Not only are you the cable police, but the grammar police as well!!!!

Watch out for this one^


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Uh oh! Not only are you the cable police, but the grammar police as well!!!!
> 
> Watch out for this one^


And yet you address him with grammar like that?
Not to mention the blatant overuse of exclamation marks. Each of them acts as the end of a sentence, so the 3 extra ones have nothing to exclaim. They are the written version of a loud, sudden noise without any characteristics other than being loud and sudden.

And your "watch out for this one" comment is referring to your previous sentence, if your little makeshift arrow is to be believed.


----------



## qubaldo

Damn! I got mine like two weeks ago from them, just in time hehehe


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Uh oh! Not only are you the cable police, but the grammar police as well!!!!
> 
> Watch out for this one^


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> And yet you address him with grammar like that?
> Not to mention the blatant overuse of exclamation marks. Each of them acts as the end of a sentence, so the 3 extra ones have nothing to exclaim. They are the written version of a loud, sudden noise without any characteristics other than being loud and sudden.
> 
> And your "watch out for this one" comment is referring to your previous sentence, if your little makeshift arrow is to be believed.


I just have no understanding of why one would feel the urge to capitalise each letter in a sentence.

At least you didn't spell it "grammer" like many people I know...


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I just have no understanding of why one would feel the urge to capitalise each letter in a sentence.
> 
> At least you didn't spell it "grammer" like many people I know...


Looking through Roentgensu's post history, it seems to be a normal thing for him.

Most times I've seen this, it is a phone being over zealous about capitalizing words. But who knows, maybe he enjoys Capitals? They Are Awesome After All!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> Looking through Roentgensu's post history, it seems to be a normal thing for him.
> 
> Most times I've seen this, it is a phone being over zealous about capitalizing words. But who knows, maybe he enjoys Capitals? They Are Awesome After All!


There was a girl on my college course who would always do it when I spoke to her, but I broke her out of the habit.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> There was a girl on my college course who would always do it when I spoke to her, but I broke her out of the habit.


The underlined words:

The "do" should be a "did" considering the "was" earlier in that sentence.
"Spoke to" commonly infers one way communication and since it must have been two way for the for the sentence to make sense, it should be "spoke with".










Grammar nazis: Bringing joy to the people for generations.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> The underlined words:
> 
> The "do" should be a "did" considering the "was" earlier in that sentence.
> "Spoke to" commonly infers one way communication and since it must have been two way for the for the sentence to make sense, it should be "spoke with".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar nazis: Bringing joy to the people for generations.


If you are gonna join the grammar squad, capitalize the 'N' in Nazis please.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> The underlined words:
> 
> The "do" should be a "did" considering the "was" earlier in that sentence.
> "Spoke to" commonly infers one way communication and since it must have been two way for the for the sentence to make sense, it should be "spoke with".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar nazis: Bringing joy to the people for generations.


I'm not a total grammar Nazi, it's just blatant things that get on my nerves.

Lyk if peeps tlk lyk dis im gonna smack a hoe


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> If you are gonna join the grammar squad, capitalize the 'N' in Nazis please.


I'm not a party member. Merely a casual supporter of the cause.
But the word nazi is a funny creature. Technically it is an abbreviation of a compound word, done in a rather unconventional manner. So the most common rules do not directly apply. It is customary to capitalise the "N", but that is not technically the only correct way, except when seen in a purely cultural light.

But I understand your point.


----------



## wthenshaw

In other news, look how my rig has transformed over time!


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Loving the NES monitor stands. Mine is currently made of VHS tapes. Nowhere near as cool, but like some dirty peasant, I only have one NES and I need that for games.

Why did you ditch the braided cables?


----------



## wthenshaw

I ditched the old PSU, a CM Elite (not even certified 80 plus) when I got my HD7950 in favor of the SeaSonic M12ii 520 (Bronze 80 plus) I haven't had any spare monies for buying/making sleeved extensions, last time I sleeved the entire PSU which was a pain.

I am seeing more and more people offering their services for sleeved cables so will probably buy some when I go custom loop.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I ditched the old PSU, a CM Elite (not even certified 80 plus) when I got my HD7950 in favor of the SeaSonic M12ii 520 (Bronze 80 plus) I haven't had any spare monies for buying/making sleeved extensions, last time I sleeved the entire PSU which was a pain.
> 
> I am seeing more and more people offering their services for sleeved cables so will probably buy some when I go custom loop.


Do you know if there is a service for accepting cables from a modular psu and sleeving them? I love the idea of doing it myself but I just don't have the time and rather pay to get it done. I even got rid of my HSL UV blue 24pin extension because I didn't like the extra bulk.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Do you know if there is a service for accepting cables from a modular psu and sleeving them? I love the idea of doing it myself but I just don't have the time and rather pay to get it done. I even got rid of my HSL UV blue 24pin extension because I didn't like the extra bulk.


This is the only one that comes to mind.
http://lutro0-customs.com/collections/custom-sleeving-jobs

Personally I will probably just end up buying a bunch of BitFenix extensions for my new build. With all the bays in the bottom of the case removed, I should have plenty of room for the extra bulk behind the rad.


----------



## mix1983

Wow this threat got weird since I last looked. @wthenshaw I almost ***'d when I saw that H80 until I realized it was a before/after type thing. Love those speakers, btw.

My opinion (that nobody asked for) on the grammar thing, it doesn't have to be perfect on a forum, but don't sound/look like an idiot when you type. I will never understand capitalizing the first letter of each word. It looks ridiculous and doesn't make sense logistically. Maybe it's because I'm not used to it, but I just tried it and a lot of effort was involved. It's not natural at all.

Anyway, Amazon/Fedex really kicked ass on my fans, they weren't supposed to arrive until the 14th but they're already in my city. Should get them Monday. Also ordered another set of RAM tonight, for 16gb total. Overkill, but it was on sale. I paid $94 for my first set, got this set (same stuff) for $60.

Oh, and as far as the windowed top panel. Custom windows are cool, I've done it. I don't want to alter my panel, though. I wanted the panel for the sake of options and the ability to swap back and forth. I can never make up my mind on things.


----------



## sefhyro

Hello guys here goes my working project from portugal

its still very basic

asus p8h61

asus gts 450 (to be upgraded soon)

intel e7 second generation

corsair h850

samsung ssd 250g

corsair h60

lg multi blue-ray drive

8g ddr3

+ 2 2.5" hard disk drives


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mix1983*
> 
> Wow this threat got weird since I last looked. @wthenshaw I almost ***'d when I saw that H80 until I realized it was a before/after type thing. Love those speakers, btw.
> 
> My opinion (that nobody asked for) on the grammar thing, it doesn't have to be perfect on a forum, but don't sound/look like an idiot when you type. I will never understand capitalizing the first letter of each word. It looks ridiculous and doesn't make sense logistically. Maybe it's because I'm not used to it, but I just tried it and a lot of effort was involved. It's not natural at all.
> 
> Anyway, Amazon/Fedex really kicked ass on my fans, they weren't supposed to arrive until the 14th but they're already in my city. Should get them Monday. Also ordered another set of RAM tonight, for 16gb total. Overkill, but it was on sale. I paid $94 for my first set, got this set (same stuff) for $60.
> 
> Oh, and as far as the windowed top panel. Custom windows are cool, I've done it. I don't want to alter my panel, though. I wanted the panel for the sake of options and the ability to swap back and forth. I can never make up my mind on things.


Yeah the grammar thing was just something to poke fun about. I wont pretend like I know how to write a proper sentance, but I will also not care about someone elses poor grammar either. If I can read it and understand what someone is writing about it is all good


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Yeah the grammar thing was just something to poke fun about. I wont pretend like I know how to write a proper sentance, but I will also not care about someone elses poor grammar either. If I can read it and understand what someone is writing about it is all good


Or spell "sentence"


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Or spell "sentence"


See you are just so smrt!


----------



## Arachnicide

Hello everyone,

I have lurked this post before, but know I need the HAF XB clubs thoughts on my build. I use my system in my living room as part of my entertainment center. My HAF XB is inside a cabinet and fits beautifully temps were pretty good about 49 degrees Celsius after gaming on high settings. Very little room on each side though maybe a bit more than an inch, the back has about 6 inches space available. Up until two days ago I was using a Phenom 2 X3 720 (with 4th core unlocked) and had it OC'ed to 3.3ghz, now I am using an FX-8320 and plan to overclock it up to 4ghz. My cpu cooler is a cooler master n520 that I replaced the fans with two 1600rpm 42 cfm silenx fans. Here is a link to the current build. My reason for posting is that I am noticing the case is pumping much more heat out than previously and the cpu socket temp is getting pretty high if I do a full load test 70c and up. I realize the chip is a higher wattage and all but I am wondering if using a all-in-one cooler would work best to remove some of the internal heat giving its restricted airflow on the sides. If so, what configuration? The front fans need to be intake as they have the coolest air most readily available or at least I would think. I have the 200mm blowing the hot air out the top and out of the cabinet. Would using the back 120mm fan space as an intake with the radiator in a push/pull work and still push the hot air out via the 200mm? I am sorry if this is not detailed enough and I will reply back with any details as needed, I just have so many questions I had to get something down to get started.

Thanks


----------



## wthenshaw

Hey @Arachnicide;

Overclocking your 8350 to 4GHz? It comes stock at 4GHz.

I'm not surprised it's belching out a lot of heat with the air cooler, it's a little dated, especially if you close the cabinet door when it's running.

Run the 2 fans in the front and the one in the rear as an exhaust.

If you chose to get a AOI liquid cooler then you will be best suited with a 240 or 280mm one, and using it I'm the front intaking "fresh" air through the front.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Hey @Arachnicide;
> 
> Overclocking your 8350 to 4GHz? It comes stock at 4GHz.
> 
> I'm not surprised it's belching out a lot of heat with the air cooler, it's a little dated, especially if you close the cabinet door when it's running.
> 
> Run the 2 fans in the front and the one in the rear as an exhaust.
> 
> If you chose to get a AOI liquid cooler then you will be best suited with a 240 or 280mm one, and using it I'm the front intaking "fresh" air through the front.


Everything wthenshaw said is spot on in my opinion. Even if you just got a 120mm aio I would put it on the front as intake. Also, im sure you don't anyway, but always keep the front open or else your just gonna cook everything.

Is the cabinet open at the back? That would really help getting the heat out of there, even with the front open to fresh air. If all the exhausted air has to go out the front of the cabinet alot of it is just gonna get sucked back in.


----------



## Arachnicide

Sorry...was an 8320 not 8350.


----------



## Arachnicide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Everything wthenshaw said is spot on in my opinion. Even if you just got a 120mm aio I would put it on the front as intake. Also, im sure you don't anyway, but always keep the front open or else your just gonna cook everything.
> 
> Is the cabinet open at the back? That would really help getting the heat out of there, even with the front open to fresh air. If all the exhausted air has to go out the front of the cabinet alot of it is just gonna get sucked back in.


The cabinet is closed in the back and rigid but thin so I could make a cut out I suppose. Though if I ever move my computer it might look terrible. I do keep the door open when it is on, lol. So you guys are saying have the 120mm front 2 and back 1 fans exhaust, but what about the top 200mm? Should I try making it an intake or just remove it outright and get a better air cooler for the CPU that will fit?

I will look up the aio cooler in a few to see what it is.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arachnicide*
> 
> The cabinet is closed in the back and rigid but thin so I could make a cut out I suppose. Though if I ever move my computer it might look terrible. I do keep the door open when it is on, lol. So you guys are saying have the 120mm front 2 and back 1 fans exhaust, but what about the top 200mm? Should I try making it an intake or just remove it outright and get a better air cooler for the CPU that will fit?
> 
> I will look up the aio cooler in a few to see what it is.


Maybe the rear panel to your cabinet removes completely? Then your can replace it when you move the pc.

An AIO is an All In One water cooler such as the Corsair H80 or H100.

Intake through the front, exhaust out the back, that's the way this case is designed to work.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arachnicide*
> 
> but what about the top 200mm? Should I try making it an intake or just remove it outright and get a better air cooler for the CPU that will fit?


Even with the cabinet door open, all the heat is dumped in a mostly enclosed space. The top fan would simply put that air back into the case.
I honestly think you would get more out of just removing the side and top panels entirely.

Were I to do a similar setup, I would remove the side panels and mount a couple of 140mm (or larger) fans on the sides in the cabinet. Cut holes so they can draw in fresh air from outside the compartment that the computer is in.


----------



## Arachnicide

Haha...yeah I found what you meant by aio after looking. I was trying to decide between a 2x120 or 1x120 setup...I see lots of people using the front with the 240mm radiator from the h100i for example. Does that bring in a lot of heat? I was also thinking of maybe just using the h80 or similar on the front 120mm fan parallel to the cpu socket. This would leave the other 120mm unobstructed to blow fresh air over the gpu.

The back panel is one continuous piece across the entire back of the unit.

Thanks for the discussion btw fellas.


----------



## Arachnicide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Even with the cabinet door open, all the heat is dumped in a mostly enclosed space. The top fan would simply put that air back into the case.
> I honestly think you would get more out of just removing the side and top panels entirely.
> 
> Were I to do a similar setup, I would remove the side panels and mount a couple of 140mm (or larger) fans on the sides in the cabinet. Cut holes so they can draw in fresh air from outside the compartment that the computer is in.


Hmm...interesting thought about the side panels. Cutting holes in the sides of the cabinet is not an option however. I can cut a vent in the back of the cabinet as well for circulation and use a fan perhaps to help

Regardless, changing the air cooler I have now with an AIO is something you all would suggest?.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arachnicide*
> 
> Hmm...interesting thought about the side panels. Cutting holes in the sides of the cabinet is not an option however. I can cut a vent in the back of the cabinet as well for circulation and use a fan perhaps to help
> 
> Regardless, changing the air cooler I have now with an AIO is something you all would suggest?.


I was going to do the same to my entertainment unit, cut holes and mount a fan on the back side.

I would say no to the aio cooler to gain better temps. Yes it will cool better for sure, but deal with your airflow issue first and see how temps are affected. Then proceed to change the cooler if it still runs too hot for you.


----------



## wthenshaw

I would definitely suggest it, I went from an air cooler to a H80, then to a higher end air cooler and on to the H100. By far the AIO have been quieter and cooler.

Edit: I went from a Phenom 965x4 @4GHz to the FX8320 by the way


----------



## mix1983

Depending on how that cabinet is made, you may be able to remove the back, measure it and have a hardware store cut a piece of the same size. Then you can cut a hole in the new piece and leave the original intact for when/if you ever decided to take the PC out.

I would cut a hole big enough for a 200mm fan to exhaust out of the back of the cabinet. This should be somewhat sufficient for removing the heat from your system, not the mention the heat from your PSU alone, which your system is just sitting in. You could wire the fan up to run off of a USB port or eBay has cheap power supplies like this (click).

As for now, I think your rear 120mm and both front 120mm fans should be in exhaust config., the fans on your cooler should also be situated so that they are blowing toward the front of the case.

The rear fan being exhaust will prevent it from sucking PSU heat into the case. Having the cooler fans blow toward the front of the case will push the air toward the front fans, which will remove it out the front of the cabinet.


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

Hey guys! I purchased my XB about 3 weeks ago and absolutely love it!. Its a big difference in size and weight compared to the Antec 1200 I was using. The cooling is just a tad better than the 1200 also. While I was changing cases I decided to make the leap to branded water to so I bought a Corsair H100i.


----------



## mix1983

Very nice. Are you using the included fans with the H100i? I have a suggestion, it may sound ridiculous but flip your 200mm fan to blow into the case. It may differ for you but I went back and forth several times and got better temps with the fan as an intake.


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

These pics are b4 I added my Scythe Slip Streams but yes I'm using the Corsair fans also. I have the Corsairs on the outside and the Scythe on the inside. Took me a hour or 2 of testing and getting the speeds adjusted for best temps in CorsairLink. I've tried the 200mm both ways and it seems to work best for me pulling air out of the case and is also a lot less dusty.


----------



## Arachnicide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mix1983*


Good idea about the back panel. It's screwed on with one big long piece, wish it was sections! I will definitely be taking a look at that part of the solution soon. I did find that the front fan on my CPU cooler seemed faulty in some way as it was shooting up to 674k rpm on monitoring software. Removing and replacing with the stock fan stopped those readings...so it must be the fan not a sensor.

Here is a pic of my temps after about 2-3 hours of gaming on Watch Dogs on High textures/ULTRA settings.



The bottom of the case is cool during gaming...side panels are pretty warm and the 200mm is blowing a ton of heat out of the top panel. The front panels are cool to the touch and you can feel the cool air coming in. This is with my 8320 OC'ed to 3.7ghz and my HD7950 925mhz/1250mhz edtion OC'ed to 1000mhz/1500mhz.

How do these temps look, considering it is in a cabinet?


----------



## wthenshaw

I would not advise to having all the fans set to exhaust, for one you're effectively starving the heatsink of air, and secondly you will have immense negative pressure which will pull in air through all the gaps in the chassis such as the side pan holes which are not filtered, meaning a lot of dust will be pulled into your system.


----------



## mix1983

Only way to know what works best is to try different configs. Even if it wasn't in a wood box.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I would not advise to having all the fans set to exhaust, for one you're effectively starving the heatsink of air, and secondly you will have immense negative pressure which will pull in air through all the gaps in the chassis such as the side pan holes which are not filtered, meaning a lot of dust will be pulled into your system.


^
This.

Plus, the only air that will get into the case, will be the hot air that was just dumped in the cabinet.
If you are not willing to cut the sides of the cabinet to pull in fresh air, the only place you can get it from is the front. Whatever you do, you do NOT want to take away the only source of fresh air you have.

Your main problem is getting rid of the hot air that is dumped in the cabinet. As has been said earlier, cutting a hole in, or removing the cabinet backing would greatly help in this.
There is a 95% chance that the backing is 3mm. plywood, or wood fibre board (probably 3.2mm.). That means it is very cheap and easy to replace. If you want to make sure you can match the colour perfectly should you ever need to go back, remove the original backing and save it. Get a piece of 3mm. plywood to replace it and cut holes for a couple of 140mm fans. That should be enough to get the hot air out of the cabinet so it is sucked back into the case or just sitting there.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Now for something completely different.

We all know that the XB has a bit of a problem with short 5.25" bay devises such as fan controllers. Had a little time this afternoon and here is my solution:









As I'm sure you can see, I still need to do a few touch-ups on the mesh. But everything works and it is the lowest profile fan controller I have seen, which is important as I have a radiator mounted where the bays normally are.

It is made from one of the XB's 5.25" bay covers and a BitFenix Hydra Pro.


----------



## wthenshaw

Nice work









+rep!


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Now for something completely different.
> 
> We all know that the XB has a bit of a problem with short 5.12" bay devises such as fan controllers. Had a little time this afternoon and here is my solution:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I'm sure you can see, I still need to do a few touch-ups on the mesh. But everything works and it is the lowest profile fan controller I have seen, which is important as I have a radiator mounted where the bays normally are.
> 
> It is made from one of the XB's 5.25" bay covers and a BitFenix Hydra Pro.












Nice work! I know my next purchase


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Thank you.

If anyone is interested, I'm sure I could throw a simple tutorial together. I do have photos of most of the steps.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Nicely done @Dire Squirrel







+rep
Plz put up a guide ether seperate thread or just here.. would love to see how you gone about it.!


----------



## RackdNStackd

Updated my rig a bit!

I'm hashing out my most cost-effective solution to break into some modern components (waffling between an unlocked i5 or a FX-6300 BE) But a friend had handed me an older rig he suspected was dead, which I managed to bring back to life.



ASUS M4N78 PRO running a AMD Phenom X4 9750 under a Cooler Master Vortex Plus with 8GB of PC2 OCZ DIMMs. GTX 560 Ti from my previous entry, AverMedia Live Gamer HD for livestreaming gameplay, and a ASUS Xonar DS I'm fiddling with to see if it'll suit my needs.

Noctua exhausts out the back, front 120mms and top 200mm intake, for a hopefully somewhat positive-pressure system. No dust problems yet.

Using the hot-swap bays with no issues!


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RackdNStackd*
> 
> Updated my rig a bit!
> 
> I'm hashing out my most cost-effective solution to break into some modern components (waffling between an unlocked i5 or a FX-6300 BE) But a friend had handed me an older rig he suspected was dead, which I managed to bring back to life.
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS M4N78 PRO running a AMD Phenom X4 9750 under a Cooler Master Vortex Plus with 8GB of PC2 OCZ DIMMs. GTX 560 Ti from my previous entry, AverMedia Live Gamer HD for livestreaming gameplay, and a ASUS Xonar DS I'm fiddling with to see if it'll suit my needs.
> 
> Noctua exhausts out the back, front 120mms and top 200mm intake, for a hopefully somewhat positive-pressure system. No dust problems yet.
> 
> Using the hot-swap bays with no issues!


I5-3570k









Ive started using the hotswap again as well. Only reason I took mine out in the first place was because my son loved to pull out my drives on me









I was a little busy myself as well. Flush mount PSU bracket, which I miss drilled two holes







. Also managed to get this RX120 in push/pull with a shroud which may or may not be beneficial to the cooling, it is only there because I couldn't mount the rad against the case directly. 1 mm of room to spare


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Slapped together a quick how to guide for the fan controller mod:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1494835/how-to-haf-xb-fan-controller-mod


----------



## wthenshaw

but I got the apprenticeship! Start at the end of this month which means custom loop in the coming months


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I got the apprenticeship! Start at the end of this month which means custom loop in the coming months


Congrats! What apprenticeship?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Congrats! What apprenticeship?


IT Support Technician of course


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> IT Support Technician of course


Prepare to fill out A LOT of ID-10-T forms. That is usually half of all tech related support.


----------



## Jugurnot

Cool man good for you.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I got the apprenticeship! Start at the end of this month which means custom loop in the coming months


----------



## RackdNStackd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I got the apprenticeship! Start at the end of this month which means custom loop in the coming months


----------



## Luciferxy

hi guys, can I join in ?

Finally got my EVO yesterday, this Case is pretty big. The box is almost as big as my Aerocool X box.


Cabling management is a bit complicated & it's pretty crowded below the Mobo tray, but finaly got it working


oh, that's Camilla L on my desktop


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I got the apprenticeship! Start at the end of this month which means custom loop in the coming months


Congratulations wthenshaw









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> hi guys, can I join in ?
> 
> Finally got my EVO yesterday, this Case is pretty big. The box is almost as big as my Aerocool X box.
> 
> 
> Cabling management is a bit complicated & it's pretty crowded below the Mobo tray, but finaly got it working.


*Welcome to the CM Haf-XB case clubhouse Luciferxy!*


----------



## wthenshaw

Thanks everyone! I'm really happy with myself for getting a foot in the door in the IT career









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> hi guys, can I join in ?
> 
> Finally got my EVO yesterday, this Case is pretty big. The box is almost as big as my Aerocool X box.
> 
> *Cabling management is a bit complicated & it's pretty crowded below the Mobo tray,* but finaly got it working


*really?*


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> *Welcome to the CM Haf-XB case clubhouse Luciferxy!*


Thank you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> *really?*


yeah it was, my non modular PSU has a lot to do with it, barely able to use all 4 of my HDDs


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah it was, my non modular PSU has a lot to do with it, barely able to use all 4 of my HDDs


I'm sure you can do a better job at hiding those cables


----------



## RackdNStackd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I'm sure you can do a better job at hiding those cables


It's because of you that my computer hates me, I'll have you know. every time you hit the post button another pack of cable ties adds to cart and my XB gets torn open again.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RackdNStackd*
> 
> It's because of you that my computer hates me, I'll have you know. every time you hit the post button another pack of cable ties adds to cart and my XB gets torn open again.


Your computer loves it!

I'm going to have the challenge of cable tidying when I do my custom loop too









Will buy sleeved extensions then


----------



## SortOfGrim

but your sleeving looked so good! Your psu will love it


----------



## wthenshaw

Horrible stock sleeving blaahhh.

How are the Bitfenix Alchemy sleeved extensions? They're reasonably priced.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=BU-002-BX


----------



## Majentrix

I use them in my rig and I can confirm they're great. The texture and feel of them are great, and the connectors are well made.
The only problem I have with them is that some are a _slightly_ different colour to the rest. The PCIE cables I use are a different shade of red than the ATX cable. I don't know if it's true for different colours however.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







You can see it in this photo.


----------



## wthenshaw

I'm thinking of grabbing either a black or white set


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*


"but your sleeving looked so good!" c'mon dude, THAT looks looked good.

The Bitfenix extensions are the easy way out, that's why I like them


----------



## wthenshaw

I don't have the time or patience to sleeve a full PSU again. It destroyed my fingers last time and the outcome wasn't that great.

Also looking for individual vRAM sinks, best place to buy them from? I need 12 and all I can find is packs of 10, and I don't want to have to buy 20


----------



## SortOfGrim

I still have a few left...yeah, 13 (short) Enzotech BCC9 RAM heatsinks and 6 (tall) Swiftech MC14 RAM heatsinks.
Just no longer the sticky tim


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I don't have the time or patience to sleeve a full PSU again. It destroyed my fingers last time and the outcome wasn't that great.
> 
> Also looking for individual vRAM sinks, best place to buy them from? I need 12 and all I can find is packs of 10, and I don't want to have to buy 20


Something like this Willy? Cheap enough that you could buy twenty no problemo! http://www.amazon.co.uk/15mm-Aluminum-Heatsink-MOSFET-Component/dp/B00GWEWE4S/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1402419371&sr=8-2&keywords=mosfet+heatsink


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I still have a few left...yeah, 13 (short) Enzotech BCC9 RAM heatsinks and 6 (tall) Swiftech MC14 RAM heatsinks.
> Just no longer the sticky tim


Icky copper







I saw some akasa ones that were black but cost 6 pounds for 10, with previous applied thermal tape.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Something like this Willy? Cheap enough that you could buy twenty no problemo! http://www.amazon.co.uk/15mm-Aluminum-Heatsink-MOSFET-Component/dp/B00GWEWE4S/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1402419371&sr=8-2&keywords=mosfet+heatsink


Doesn't come with thermal tape hmmm


----------



## Buxty

Use thermal paste, but for two quid a set can't really complain. Better than that thermal glue most companies do, won't get em off if you used that.


----------



## wthenshaw

I still have lots of arctic silver 5 epoxy left over from my water cooled raspberry pi, but that's a permabond.

I guess I could get the copper ones from Seb and paint them black, and buy some thermal tape.

CCL has some akasa tape cheap enough.

Hmm.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> CCL has some akasa tape cheap enough.


I used the Akasa thermal tape on my KM-26 for about a year. Could not be happier with it. Thermals are good, and there is absolutely no way it is going to fall off. When I took it apart last month to get the GPU ready for sale, it came of with just a light twist and left no residue whatsoever.


----------



## Arachnicide

Another quick question. I went with the h80i for cooling, should I put it on the front or on the rear? In the front it would pull cool air directly in and exhaust into the case where the top and rear fan would pull that hot air out. In the rear it would take whatever air is in the case, including hot gfx exhaust air, and use it to cool before exhausting out the back. So what do you guys think it's better? Remember,I am in a cabinet space.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arachnicide*
> 
> Another quick question. I went with the h80i for cooling, should I put it on the front or on the rear? In the front it would pull cool air directly in and exhaust into the case where the top and rear fan would pull that hot air out. In the rear it would take whatever air is in the case, including hot gfx exhaust air, and use it to cool before exhausting out the back. So what do you guys think it's better? Remember,I am in a cabinet space.


I would put it in the front. A fan in the back to exhaust. It should cool well, even in your enclosed space.


----------



## Arachnicide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I would put it in the front. A fan in the back to exhaust. It should cool well, even in your enclosed space.


Sounds good. Seemed like the better option to get that cool air to the radiator as soon as possible. Also leaves the other front as an unobstructed intake. Let the rear 120mm and the top 200mm deal with the case heat.


----------



## Jugurnot

Yay! Loop complete!


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Nice


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I got the apprenticeship! Start at the end of this month which means custom loop in the coming months


Congrats! Being a Desktop Support Tech myself I certainly know the feeling. Hopefully the place you are starting at will give you a better intro than mine did, I had no idea what I was doing for the first week because everybody was too busy to be able to spend the time needed to train me.









The ID-10-T forms will certainly cross your desk, don't let them get you too down!!!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> Congrats! Being a Desktop Support Tech myself I certainly know the feeling. Hopefully the place you are starting at will give you a better intro than mine did, I had no idea what I was doing for the first week because everybody was too busy to be able to spend the time needed to train me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ID-10-T forms will certainly cross your desk, don't let them get you too down!!!


The apprenticeship training is being provided by Hewlett Packard, I should be okay


----------



## SortOfGrim

directly with HP or through Teleperformance?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> directly with HP or through Teleperformance?


Not sure, I just know the apprenticeship is available cause the company I will work for are a HP Preferred Partner


----------



## SortOfGrim

Some of my friends used to work for HP (printer department) and I worked for Symantec (anti virus) both at Teleperformance in Maastricht. The pay was great, loads of picnic, and many hours of cs and flatout








Gotta say though they had an excellent kitchen.

Gonna do quick maintenance on the HAF tomorrow, (if) when the extensions arrive!


----------



## DapperDan795

So i'm only in about 45 pages on this thread and had two questions:

1. Is the windowed model not available anymore?
2. Is it possible to get a dual bay res in this case?

Thanks!


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DapperDan795*
> 
> So i'm only in about 45 pages on this thread and had two questions:
> 
> 1. Is the windowed model not available anymore?
> 2. Is it possible to get a dual bay res in this case?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm pretty sure the windowed top panel version has been discontinued. But you might still be able to find it in some stores. Alternatively, you can mod your own pretty simple and get a better looking result.
You should not have any trouble with a dual bay res.


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the windowed top panel version has been discontinued. But you might still be able to find it in some stores. Alternatively, you can mod your own pretty simple and get a better looking result.
> You should not have any trouble with a dual bay res.


Good stuff, thanks for the reply. I can't seem to locate the wondowed model but I agree, from what i've seen on here it seems pretty simple to do it myself.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DapperDan795*
> 
> Good stuff, thanks for the reply. I can't seem to locate the wondowed model but I agree, from what i've seen on here it seems pretty simple to do it myself.


You can pop out the original plastic "rivets" in the top panel,
buy a piece of plexi (I dont remember dimensions right now),
drill holes in the plexi that matches the rivets and pop them back in.
Or use double-sided tape so you wont need to drill holes, but the holes in the top panel will be visible and not as pretty.


Spoiler: Original window top




Original top panel with window.. you can see the plastic rivets that you have to remove from the mesh version to convert to window.



Another popular solution is to cut a bigger hole in the top panel to allow for a lower case + bigger window to the goodies.
It is a bit more involved, but the outcome can look much better than the original.
The cutting itself takes some time and knowhow. You will also need a U-channel to hide the ugly edge.


Spoiler: Modded window top




My own mod.. you can see how I did Here


@sascha1102 did a good guide for this back in Page 395


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> You can pop out the original plastic "rivets" in the top panel,
> buy a piece of plexi (I dont remember dimensions right now),
> drill holes in the plexi that matches the rivets and pop them back in.
> Or use double-sided tape so you wont need to drill holes, but the holes in the top panel will be visible and not as pretty.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original window top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original top panel with window.. you can see the plastic rivets that you have to remove from the mesh version to convert to window.
> 
> 
> 
> Another popular solution is to cut a bigger hole in the top panel to allow for a lower case + bigger window to the goodies.
> It is a bit more involved, but the outcome can look much better than the original.
> The cutting itself takes some time and knowhow. You will also need a U-channel to hide the ugly edge.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Modded window top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My own mod.. you can see how I did Here
> 
> 
> @sascha1102 did a good guide for this back in Page 395


Awesome! I will continue digging through the thread. I'm badly wanting a CaseLabs S8 but right now funds are tight and this looks to be a good case for the time being. Something about horizontal mobo's does it for me lol. I also cannot find any pics of a dual bay res installed in one of these. Not a big fan of tube res.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DapperDan795*
> 
> So i'm only in about 45 pages on this thread and had two questions:
> 
> 1. Is the windowed model not available anymore?
> 2. Is it possible to get a dual bay res in this case?
> 
> Thanks!


About the dual res thing, I'm not sure if that's a good idea or not because that would mean that the res would be below the pump, or very close to it. I'm not really that knowledgeable on the technicalities of liquid cooling, but I think it's a rule of thumb to have the pump as the lowest point in the loop. Just something to consider.


----------



## DapperDan795

It would be the monsoon one with the d5 attached to it. Same as putting it in any other case but I do get the point you were making. Good lookin out


----------



## Widdyjudas

Just changed the front fan to GT2150.

This fan is loud, but still acceptable. Cooled the gpu and cpu by 3c compared to stock fan.
I also put samsung pro 256gb ssd. This ssd is much more faster than my old intel ssd in my laptop. Too bad the crucial mx100 just out recently... Now the 512gb one being sold for 200usd in Amazon, damn...
Also added 8 more gb ram, total 16gb. I noticed less hiccup with titanfall and diablo3.


----------



## SortOfGrim

you run those fans at max speed?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> About the dual res thing, I'm not sure if that's a good idea or not because that would mean that the res would be below the pump, or very close to it. I'm not really that knowledgeable on the technicalities of liquid cooling, but I think it's a rule of thumb to have the pump as the lowest point in the loop. Just something to consider.


As long as the pump is below the res, both can be anywhere in relation to the other components. Unless the pump is directly attached to the res, in which case it doesn't matter at all.
This is why I can have my pump/res on the motherboard trey and a rad in the bottom of the case.


----------



## Widdyjudas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> you run those fans at max speed?


No, I set bios on normal speed. Around 60% speed. Its still louder than stock fan, but not annoying loud.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widdyjudas*
> 
> No, I set bios on normal speed. Around 60% speed. Its still louder than stock fan, but not annoying loud.


Is it a 'whine' kind of loud?


----------



## Widdyjudas

yeah, its like a whine sound, but sounds like a jet when startup.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widdyjudas*
> 
> yeah, its like a whine sound, but sounds like a jet when startup.


and they both do that?


----------



## Widdyjudas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> and they both do that?


Yes...


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widdyjudas*
> 
> yeah, its like a whine sound, but sounds like a jet when startup.


sweet, hope you play flight sims


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widdyjudas*
> 
> yeah, its like a whine sound, but sounds like a jet when startup.


It's not uncommon for fans to whine a bit when undervolted.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DapperDan795*
> 
> Good stuff, thanks for the reply. I can't seem to locate the wondowed model but I agree, from what i've seen on here it seems pretty simple to do it myself.
> 
> 
> 
> You can pop out the original plastic "rivets" in the top panel,
> buy a piece of plexi (I dont remember dimensions right now),
> drill holes in the plexi that matches the rivets and pop them back in.
> Or use double-sided tape so you wont need to drill holes, but the holes in the top panel will be visible and not as pretty.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original window top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original top panel with window.. you can see the plastic rivets that you have to remove from the mesh version to convert to window.
> 
> 
> 
> Another popular solution is to cut a bigger hole in the top panel to allow for a lower case + bigger window to the goodies.
> It is a bit more involved, but the outcome can look much better than the original.
> The cutting itself takes some time and knowhow. You will also need a U-channel to hide the ugly edge.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Modded window top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My own mod.. you can see how I did Here
> 
> 
> @sascha1102 did a good guide for this back in Page 395
Click to expand...

One little thing to be mentioned. If you want to keep the original top panel and just change the mesh through a window, you can't use the plastic rivets from the mesh top as they are. the plastic rivets from the original window top are a bit longer as the mesh is thinner then the plexi. but possibly it fits, if you remove the plastic rings from the mesh top rivets. could be fine. if not, just use doublesided mounting tape - or do a bigger cut out as describes on page 395


----------



## Arachnicide

Ok guys...I got my h80i installed an ran OCCT for 20 minutes and it was a steady 58c. This was a huge drop from the 75c+ at 8 minutes, I was getting with the N520 air cooler. Now The only issue I have aside from the jet take off on boot....is this noise. It is coming directly from the waterblock and not a vibration from somewhere in the case. Does this resolve itself over time? This noise is totally distracting, its like a hard drive reading data.

Should I get amazon to send a new one and try again?

Thanks


----------



## Jugurnot

After playing around with instagram a bit I managed to take some better pics.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arachnicide*
> 
> Ok guys...I got my h80i installed an ran OCCT for 20 minutes and it was a steady 58c. This was a huge drop from the 75c+ at 8 minutes, I was getting with the N520 air cooler. Now The only issue I have aside from the jet take off on boot....is this noise. It is coming directly from the waterblock and not a vibration from somewhere in the case. Does this resolve itself over time? This noise is totally distracting, its like a hard drive reading data.
> 
> Should I get amazon to send a new one and try again?
> 
> Thanks


Does the sound change with pump speed? Have you tried moving your case around to relieve the pump of any air bubbles?


----------



## Arachnicide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Does the sound change with pump speed? Have you tried moving your case around to relieve the pump of any air bubbles?


Move it in what way? I took it out, tried rotating the radiator to hoses up, hoses down, and hoses on the right side...it is persistent. It did sound a bit better with hoses up...but still present. How can I get air bubbles out? is this something you normally have to do for these coolers?

And no the noise is the same regardless of fan speed.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arachnicide*
> 
> Move it in what way? I took it out, tried rotating the radiator to hoses up, hoses down, and hoses on the right side...it is persistent. It did sound a bit better with hoses up...but still present. How can I get air bubbles out? is this something you normally have to do for these coolers?
> 
> And no the noise is the same regardless of fan speed.


Anyway really, just to help any bubbles move. But to be honest, that doesn't sound like air. It's just worth a shot to try and fix the problem. If it as all possible, make sure the pump intake tube is in the lower position on the rad. I had air bubbles when my h220 was taking water from the top port on the rad.

EDIT: Monitor the rpm of the pump. If it fluctuates you may have a bad pump.

EDITx2: When I asked about rpm, I didn't mean the fans.


----------



## SortOfGrim

gutted


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> gutted


Nice clean build.. or though you may want to work on your cable management! lolz


----------



## wthenshaw

Yeah come on Seb you know that's not up to my standards


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Nice clean build.. or though you may want to work on your cable management! lolz


lol. I so want to do a sleeved psu..I'm just too lazy. Hence the extensions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Yeah come on Seb you know that's not up to my standards


You have standards?


----------



## Arachnicide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Anyway really, just to help any bubbles move. But to be honest, that doesn't sound like air. It's just worth a shot to try and fix the problem. If it as all possible, make sure the pump intake tube is in the lower position on the rad. I had air bubbles when my h220 was taking water from the top port on the rad.
> 
> EDIT: Monitor the rpm of the pump. If it fluctuates you may have a bad pump.
> 
> EDITx2: When I asked about rpm, I didn't mean the fans.


Returning to amazon, should I switch to the h100i though since its only $5 more ATM? Anyway, I think the unit is just bad... the software calls the h80i by my gfx card name too.... win 8.1 issue I suppose. Though I do get temp and fan settings.


----------



## Marcins94

hi, I need Your help.
Im going to buy HAF XB case, but i still dont know what CPU cooler to get. Which one will be better horizontal (like noctua nh-c14) or vertical one? I want to add 200mm fan on the top of case so i cant go too high with cooler (or maybe somebody could measure how high it can be). I'd be thankful for advice.


----------



## dahi

Hey guys, I have a problem I can't seem to solve. I put in an Aquaero XT display into my case. the problem is that it has short mounts on each side and so the right side(if you are facing the case), doesn't have anything to hold onto and it's loose. The 5.25 bay is riveted in, so I can't just unscrew it and get to that side easily. There is some space between the 5.25 adn 3.5" bays, but it doesn't have proper mounting holes either. Any ideas on how to tighten up the right side?

This is what the Aquaero looks like. Notice the short sides:


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahi*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a problem I can't seem to solve. I put in an Aquaero XT display into my case. the problem is that it has short mounts on each side and so the right side(if you are facing the case), doesn't have anything to hold onto and it's loose. The 5.25 bay is riveted in, so I can't just unscrew it and get to that side easily. There is some space between the 5.25 adn 3.5" bays, but it doesn't have proper mounting holes either. Any ideas on how to tighten up the right side?
> 
> This is what the Aquaero looks like. Notice the short sides:


I'm sure you could modify a 3.5" to 5.25" adapter to make it work.


----------



## dahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> I'm sure you could modify a 3.5" to 5.25" adapter to make it work.


I'm not sure I understand. The Aquaero is a 5.25" device. How would using a 3.5" adapter help? I appreciate your help.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahi*
> 
> I'm not sure I understand. The Aquaero is a 5.25" device. How would using a 3.5" adapter help? I appreciate your help.


I'm pretty sure the confusion is over the mention of it having short sides. Seems to me that it was taken to mean the it is a 3.5" device, while in reality it was probably referring to the fact that it does not have the depth of full sized 5.25" devices such as optical drives. The sides do not extend back very far.
That is a bit of a problem as the XB is designed in a way that makes it a bit tricky to mount short 5.25" devices, as they can't be properly locked on the right hand side.

I recently did a mod guide for fan controllers to overcome just this issue (and a few others).


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahi*
> 
> I'm not sure I understand. The Aquaero is a 5.25" device. How would using a 3.5" adapter help? I appreciate your help.


I mean modifying the adapter to extend the length of your device. I suggested an adapter because they will generally just be a frame that will easily let you cut some off and attach the remaining part to your device in some fashion. This would allow you to use the rear mounting holes that the xb uses.

Cheers.


----------



## Widdyjudas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcins94*
> 
> hi, I need Your help.
> Im going to buy HAF XB case, but i still dont know what CPU cooler to get. Which one will be better horizontal (like noctua nh-c14) or vertical one? I want to add 200mm fan on the top of case so i cant go too high with cooler (or maybe somebody could measure how high it can be). I'd be thankful for advice.


If you want to use 200mm fan on top, dont use noctua U14 or D series. Those fans are too large and tall. Maybe you can use noctua U12, L9 or c 12/14.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcins94*
> 
> hi, I need Your help.
> Im going to buy HAF XB case, but i still dont know what CPU cooler to get. Which one will be better horizontal (like noctua nh-c14) or vertical one? I want to add 200mm fan on the top of case so i cant go too high with cooler (or maybe somebody could measure how high it can be). I'd be thankful for advice.


I use the NH-C14 and I love it. It cools my 4770k very well all while being very quiet, and it doesn't come anywhere even close to hitting my top 220mm fan which I need to keep my two graphics cards around the same temperature. This is only using 1 fan as I am not able to use the lower fan due to how ridiculously tall my Corsair Vengeance RAM is. Highly recommend this cooler.


----------



## audiophil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qubaldo*
> 
> Hi, I'm almost done with my build the only concern that i have is, would a h100i fit haf xb in push pull config with a asus 280x ?? I try to look in the forum but couldn't find anything on that.


Doubtful. My h100i push/pull is pretty tight on my gigabyte wind force boards and they are smaller if I recall. You could probably still do 3 fans on the rad though; leave off the inner fan near your graphics boards.


----------



## Marcins94

Thanks for help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> I use the NH-C14 and I love it. It cools my 4770k very well all while being very quiet, and it doesn't come anywhere even close to hitting my top 220mm fan which I need to keep my two graphics cards around the same temperature. This is only using 1 fan as I am not able to use the lower fan due to how ridiculously tall my Corsair Vengeance RAM is. Highly recommend this cooler.


Do You have an overclocked 4770k?


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcins94*
> 
> Thanks for help.
> Do You have an overclocked 4770k?


I don't. The chip I received is awful and it takes 1.15 vcore just to keep it stable at stock boost speeds. To get it stable at 4.1Ghz I have to increase that to 1.5, and i have never managed stability at anything higher.

I am a very un-experianced overclocker and i'm sure someone who really knows what they are doing may be able to get more out of it, but it just takes too much voltage to overclock my chip.

I lost the lottery


----------



## sefhyro

this his how mine looks now


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sefhyro*
> 
> 
> 
> this his how mine looks now


trrrrooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sefhyro

im actually thinking in making a paint cene for it tron based


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sefhyro*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this his how mine looks now


Its like a ufo coming down to earth to take me away haha


----------



## sefhyro

i still need to organize better the cabes my power source has lots of conections but isnt modular so um the botum side its quiet stuuffed whit power cables


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sefhyro*
> 
> i still need to organize better the cabes my power source has lots of conections but isnt modular so um the botum side its quiet stuuffed whit power cables


You can way that again


----------



## Marcins94

Will this cooling: Antec Kuhler H2O 1250 fit HAF XB?
And what do You think is better: Kuhler 1250 vs noctua nh c14 for 4790K CPU?


----------



## sefhyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcins94*
> 
> Will this cooling: Antec Kuhler H2O 1250 fit HAF XB?
> And what do You think is better: Kuhler 1250 vs noctua nh c14 for 4790K CPU?


it probably can fit in the front


----------



## Majentrix

The Antec AIO will probably fit in the front, but only if you have it as exhaust. The pumps are too big to fit as intake.


----------



## Marcins94

Thanks. Im still wondering what will be better for this case as i wont fit with noctua D series. I think of noctua C14 or some water cooling.


----------



## sefhyro

i dont have conplains whit the corsair h60 so far no leacks


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcins94*
> 
> Thanks. Im still wondering what will be better for this case as i wont fit with noctua D series. I think of noctua C14 or some water cooling.


If you look at performance, custom water cooling is the best. If not that, then I would go for good air cooling like the D14.
The AIO units have never convinced me that they have a place in this world. Even the best of them are only slightly better then high end air cooling and not nearly as easy to keep quiet. And the smaller ones are just plain silly. A single 120mm. rad is just not going to compete with a D14 unless it has fans made of pure noise. They are a compromise that I just can't justify.

Luckily, this case has tons of room for decent water cooling and will take pretty much any air cooler on the market.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcins94*
> 
> Thanks. Im still wondering what will be better for this case as i wont fit with noctua D series. I think of noctua C14 or some water cooling.


Consider the h220/glacer 240.

Thats what I AM using, and its expandable to boot so it is a good start at getting into water cooling.

EDIT: 'AM' using


----------



## Ghostrider5666

How thick of a radiator fits in the front?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostrider5666*
> 
> How thick of a radiator fits in the front?


Depends on your GPU


----------



## SortOfGrim

Oh yeah! Most bubbles are gone now but will shake violently to get it out. Also will rock the case.


----------



## dahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostrider5666*
> 
> How thick of a radiator fits in the front?


I have a 240mm radiator in the front, no problems. You may have to take out one fan for certain video cards to fit.


----------



## Jugurnot

If you really want to know how thick a rad you can fit, you have to do some math.

I don't know the total length from the expansion slot bracket to the front of the chassis, but that length minus the length of GPU and thickness of any desired fan will let you know how thick a rad you can fit.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> If you really want to know how thick a rad you can fit, you have to do some math.
> 
> I don't know the total length from the expansion slot bracket to the front of the chassis, but that length minus the length of GPU and thickness of any desired fan will let you know how thick a rad you can fit.


There is roughly 333mm to work with.


----------



## Ghostrider5666

I have a 7770 but I'm upgrading to maybe a 780. So a 60mm or 40mm thick radiator should fit?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostrider5666*
> 
> I have a 7770 but I'm upgrading to maybe a 780. So a 60mm or 40mm thick radiator should fit?


Depends on which 780 you get.
But you have the measurements, so it should be pretty simple to figure out for each card.

Edit to add:

In case you are not aware, you are not limited to 240mm. radiators. The XB will take most 360mm. rads in the front with very little modification. And if you don't need the bays, you can get a second 360mm. rad in the bottom.
That is the setup I have in mine.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> If you look at performance, custom water cooling is the best. If not that, then I would go for good air cooling like the D14.
> The AIO units have never convinced me that they have a place in this world. Even the best of them are only slightly better then high end air cooling and not nearly as easy to keep quiet. And the smaller ones are just plain silly. A single 120mm. rad is just not going to compete with a D14 unless it has fans made of pure noise. They are a compromise that I just can't justify.
> 
> Luckily, this case has tons of room for decent water cooling and will take pretty much any air cooler on the market.


The whole point of the AIO is to get very damn near the top end air cooling while taking up as little space as possible. Yes the D14 is a great cooler, but it is massive and will not even fit in many cases.

Then you have a Corsair h60 for example that will cool close enough to the d14 but take up far far far less space all while not having to pay hundreds of dollars on a custom loop while most users are terrified of attempting in the first place. The certainly have their place in the market and I think sales will back up that statement.

Cheers.

I seem to have lost my motherboard!!!


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> The whole point of the AIO is to get very damn near the top end air cooling while taking up as little space as possible. Yes the D14 is a great cooler, but it is massive and will not even fit in many cases.
> 
> Then you have a Corsair h60 for example that will cool close enough to the d14 but take up far far far less space all while not having to pay hundreds of dollars on a custom loop while most users are terrified of attempting in the first place. The certainly have their place in the market and I think sales will back up that statement.


AIO's do not get anywhere near top end cooling. Even if we eliminate all the more exotic techniques like NO2 and the likes, proper watercooling will still wipe the floor with even the best AIO units.
A low end AIO like the H60 that you mention, struggles to match even a Hyper 212 which cost less than half and is quieter.
Even high end AIO's have trouble competing with good air coolers like the D14. The best AIO's might get a few degrees lower than the good air coolers, but ONLY through much higher RPM and significantly more noise.

The fact that they sell well is meaningless. And appealing to popularity is a logical fallacy.


----------



## CptAsian

In hopes of ending this somewhat off-topic discussion, here are some numbers.

 

As you can see, the AIO's outperform the high-end air coolers (the Phanteks PH-TC14PE in this case, which is essentially identical to the Noctua NH-D14). They are also generally quieter. Personally, I'd prefer the AIO because it's smaller on the motherboard so you can show off your RAM, but in the XB, they can cause problems, as it makes removing the motherboard tray much less convenient. As for the smaller (140 and 120mm) AIO's, they are roughly equal to the larger air coolers.


----------



## SortOfGrim

(link)


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> As you can see, the AIO's outperform the high-end air coolers (the Phanteks PH-TC14PE in this case, which is essentially identical to the Noctua NH-D14).


Sure. At max RPM. Just as I said.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> They are also generally quieter.


In what universe is 61dba quiet?. That is like having a lawnmower strapped to your case.

If we strap the same ultra loud fans on one of the top air coolers, it WILL outperform the AIO's.

Bottom line. AIO's are and will always be, a compromise. And compromising when you don't have to, is insane.
If you want cheap and effective, buy air. If you want the best, get water.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> AIO's do not get anywhere near top end cooling. Even if we eliminate all the more exotic techniques like NO2 and the likes, proper watercooling will still wipe the floor with even the best AIO units.
> A low end AIO like the H60 that you mention, struggles to match even a Hyper 212 which cost less than half and is quieter.
> Even high end AIO's have trouble competing with good air coolers like the D14. The best AIO's might get a few degrees lower than the good air coolers, but ONLY through much higher RPM and significantly more noise.
> 
> The fact that they sell well is meaningless. And appealing to popularity is a logical fallacy.


I will just say this, if a product is selling, it has a place in the world. AIO's are very popular, people want to put them in their rigs. High end AIO's outperform the highest end air coolers, and with the proper fans can do so at very reasonable noise levels. The vast majority of people are unwilling to invest the time, money, or risk into building a custom loop, so AIO's come into fill the gap.

Buy hey, to each their own.

Cheers.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> I will just say this, if a product is selling, it has a place in the world. AIO's are very popular, people want to put them in their rigs. High end AIO's outperform the highest end air coolers, and with the proper fans can do so at very reasonable noise levels. The vast majority of people are unwilling to invest the time, money, or risk into building a custom loop, so AIO's come into fill the gap.


Simply repeating it does not make it true.
Yes, they CAN outperform air by a small margin. But not while being anywhere near quiet.
AIO's are basically cheap, low end versions of water cooling. As such they have the same basic limitations. That means that they need high performance fans in order to be effective. High performance, rad optimized fans can be both very good and very quiet. But to get top level fans in both categories, you need to spend quite a bit more. It is not without good reason that just the fans in my current build cost more than the most expensive AIO out there.
The fans that come with the better AIO's are generally good at moving air. But they are loud. The fact that you think above 60dba is "reasonable", does not change the fact that it is ridiculously loud.

And appealing to popularity is still a fallacy.
The world is filled with crappy products that sell really well. Mostly they sell to people who don't know any better.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Simply repeating it does not make it true.
> Yes, they CAN outperform air by a small margin. But not while being anywhere near quiet.
> AIO's are basically cheap, low end versions of water cooling. As such they have the same basic limitations. That means that they need high performance fans in order to be effective. High performance, rad optimized fans can be both very good and very quiet. But to get top level fans in both categories, you need to spend quite a bit more. It is not without good reason that just the fans in my current build cost more than the most expensive AIO out there.
> The fans that come with the better AIO's are generally good at moving air. But they are loud. The fact that you think above 60dba is "reasonable", does not change the fact that it is ridiculously loud.
> 
> And appealing to popularity is still a fallacy.
> The world is filled with crappy products that sell really well. Mostly they sell to people who don't know any better.


My H100 is running on undervolted stock NZXT fans, very quiet and performs well, but I will be doing custom loop soon, just cause.


----------



## Jugurnot

@Dire Squirrel

You may not be convinced AIO's have a place in this world, but alot of us know that they do. Your argument isnt very helpful, especially since pc cooling is very circumstantial. Most of what you went on about was more related to fans and their noise/performance ratio. It is very easy to replace the fans that are stock on AIO's.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

@Jugurnot How's your loop treating you? Also, what temps are you getting with just those two rads?


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Simply repeating it does not make it true.
> Yes, they CAN outperform air by a small margin. But not while being anywhere near quiet.
> AIO's are basically cheap, low end versions of water cooling. As such they have the same basic limitations. That means that they need high performance fans in order to be effective. High performance, rad optimized fans can be both very good and very quiet. But to get top level fans in both categories, you need to spend quite a bit more. It is not without good reason that just the fans in my current build cost more than the most expensive AIO out there.
> The fans that come with the better AIO's are generally good at moving air. But they are loud. The fact that you think above 60dba is "reasonable", does not change the fact that it is ridiculously loud.
> 
> And appealing to popularity is still a fallacy.
> The world is filled with crappy products that sell really well. Mostly they sell to people who don't know any better.


It is clear I might as well be having a discussion with a judgmental recording.

Have a great day.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> @Jugurnot How's your loop treating you? Also, what temps are you getting with just those two rads?


The loop is working great! My cpu temp went up slightly, maybe 5 degrees at the most. Hard to tell because its been alot warmer since last time I checked. But my titan runs about 40 degrees cooler than stock. It is nuts, I did not expect that kinda temp reduction. I run my cougars and helixs at 40% using speedfan (aprox 700-900rpm on the fans) and my titan idles at 21 and cpu at 24. After playing bf4 for a few hours the titan peaks at 55 with a 1200mhz clock and my cpu peaks at damn near the same, 50-55.

H220 is perfect for the xb, it alows you to keep the entire loop uptop if you choose to expand.

I heard someone say aio coolers are garbage...


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> The loop is working great! My cpu temp went up slightly, maybe 5 degrees at the most. Hard to tell because its been alot warmer since last time I checked. But my titan runs about 40 degrees cooler than stock. It is nuts, I did not expect that kinda temp reduction. I run my cougars and helixs at 40% using speedfan (aprox 700-900rpm on the fans) and my titan idles at 21 and cpu at 24. After playing bf4 for a few hours the titan peaks at 55 with a 1200mhz clock and my cpu peaks at damn near the same, 50-55.
> 
> H220 is perfect for the xb, it alows you to keep the entire loop uptop if you choose to expand.
> 
> I heard someone say aio coolers are garbage...


To be fair the h220 kinda of has it's foot in both camps.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> To be fair the h220 kinda of has it's foot in both camps.


Yeah I would consider it the very top end of AIO coolers, or a good starter kit for entering custom water cooling. I think it was perfect for me to get into water cooling and I added a gpu block, 120 rad, and res no problem.


----------



## esponation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> The loop is working great! My cpu temp went up slightly, maybe 5 degrees at the most. Hard to tell because its been alot warmer since last time I checked. But my titan runs about 40 degrees cooler than stock. It is nuts, I did not expect that kinda temp reduction. I run my cougars and helixs at 40% using speedfan (aprox 700-900rpm on the fans) and my titan idles at 21 and cpu at 24. After playing bf4 for a few hours the titan peaks at 55 with a 1200mhz clock and my cpu peaks at damn near the same, 50-55.
> 
> H220 is perfect for the xb, it alows you to keep the entire loop uptop if you choose to expand.
> 
> I heard someone say aio coolers are garbage...
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair the h220 kinda of has it's foot in both camps.
Click to expand...

Side question. Can the XB fit 140mm fans in the front? Or did I miss read that earlier in the thread?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Yes it can fit 140mm fans. If you have the really early version you may need to break off plastic clips.


----------



## Arizonian

/thread cleaned

Reminder please keep personal comments about other members out of your posts when disagreeing, debating etc.

_Keep in mind you may not discuss or post questions/remarks pertaining to deleted posts. Please contact overclock.net staff directly if you have any questions.
_


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Yeah I would consider it the very top end of AIO coolers, or a good starter kit for entering custom water cooling. I think it was perfect for me to get into water cooling and I added a gpu block, 120 rad, and res no problem.


I owned the h220 for about a week. I was very happy with the cooling performance but the pump noise was maddening. I contacted their support, and while he tried to be helpful, nothing ended up working.

I Tried for hours to bleed the system of air in hopes to eliminate the noise to no avail. My last ditch attempt was to try the drop of soap trick to help break the surface tension of the bubbles in the system. This actually worked instantly, but was only temporary and it started making the same noise after about an hour.

That's when I decided to just return it and get a NH-C14 air cooler and forget about it.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> I owned the h220 for about a week. I was very happy with the cooling performance but the pump noise was maddening. I contacted their support, and while he tried to be helpful, nothing ended up working.
> 
> I Tried for hours to bleed the system of air in hopes to eliminate the noise to no avail. My last ditch attempt was to try the drop of soap trick to help break the surface tension of the bubbles in the system. This actually worked instantly, but was only temporary and it started making the same noise after about an hour.
> 
> That's when I decided to just return it and get a NH-C14 air cooler and forget about it.


Ive seen lots of people having issues. I hope mine holds up, pump is quiet enough at full speed.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Ive seen lots of people having issues. I hope mine holds up, pump is quiet enough at full speed.


Lucky you! I hope it will stay that way!


----------



## Majentrix

Unfortunately I'm going to have sign out of the HAF XB club permanently.
I've downsized to MITX, and sold the computer the XB housed for a fair bit.
Peace out fellas, it was quite a ride.


----------



## sefhyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahi*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a problem I can't seem to solve. I put in an Aquaero XT display into my case. the problem is that it has short mounts on each side and so the right side(if you are facing the case), doesn't have anything to hold onto and it's loose. The 5.25 bay is riveted in, so I can't just unscrew it and get to that side easily. There is some space between the 5.25 adn 3.5" bays, but it doesn't have proper mounting holes either. Any ideas on how to tighten up the right side?
> 
> This is what the Aquaero looks like. Notice the short sides:


1 cheap solution its for to use double side tape on 1 of the sides 3m double side tapes are pretty tough


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> Unfortunately I'm going to have sign out of the HAF XB club permanently.
> I've downsized to MITX, and sold the computer the XB housed for a fair bit.
> Peace out fellas, it was quite a ride.










don't be a stranger! What case you going now for?


----------



## wthenshaw

Got my new toy today


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Nitro rcs are fun. I have a 1/8th scale ofna buggy with a .28 engine in it. Its scary fast.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Nitro rcs are fun. I have a 1/8th scale ofna buggy with a .28 engine in it. Its scary fast.


I've heard lots of good things about ofna.

This is a 1/10 Schumacher Menace with the Thunder Tiger .21 Pro engine

Had a bit of a run around in a forecourt today with it, haven't even got it out of first gear (3speed) it's so quick

Picture for reference


----------



## knopers

Hi all! Here is my PC rig spec:
i5 4670k with d14h coller, ram 8 gb g skill ripjaws,
motherboard Asrock Extreme 4 z 87, PSU Corsair tx 650m,
GPU Asus r9 280x DCU II, hdd Seagate ST1000DM003-1CH162,
dvd-rw Lite on ihas 124 and Keyboard set Logitech Wave with lx8.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Looks good @knopers









Welcome to the club, and welcome to OCN.


----------



## Gunzblazin305

Hey guys! Just thought I'd post some new pics of my setup. Just added some new LED's to the tower.







Thoughts?


----------



## Kuudere

And I thought I liked green


----------



## sefhyro

i costumized the fans paint then bronxe on the front added 1 more fan to the radiator cooler also paint the fan bronze and reused the monitor nzxt from my previous case back...and more 2 80mm fans in the rear for cooling the ssd also painted bronze...i still didnt get around to sort the cables nicely







waiting for a stoke of inspiration to do it ... working on finding some art of tron insperd cases to star planing on painting mine


----------



## sefhyro

how my nzxt set up his

heat sensors
1: on the radiator
2: over the processor and pump
3: on the cooler of the graphics card
4: on the ssd
5: on the case it self in front off the motherboad

the fans connections
1: the front cooler of the radiator
2: front left cooler that channels air to the graphics card
3: front right cooler for the memorys and processor
4: left side rear fan for ssd
5: right rear fan for ssd


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Still waiting for my shiny new 4790K.
Meanwhile, the XB is ready for it:

Rads:


With fans (half of them at least) and motherboard tray:



And with the fan controller mod I did recently, there is plenty of room for the 5.25" controller even with the bays removed and a massive radiator where they once were.


The 3 fans on the front rad will be intake and the 3 fans on the bottom rad will be exhaust. Should work pretty well.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Such a sweet job @Dire Squirrel
I forget, do you use 2x360 "only"? aka, is the 120 in the rear just a fan?

I could consider doing this mod when I get some clams marked for PC.
My external 3x360 is kinda bugging me out.. it works a treat! but I would like to have more internal rad space so I can run full OC when LAN.


----------



## kpoeticg

I really like that you got a 360 there without sacrificing all the bays. Nice work. Although you should flip the fans on your bottom rad. No reason to sacrifice water temps by making that an exhaust

Edit: I can't wait to get back to modding my chassis soon. I've had so many hurdles along the way, my mobo's been on my little homemade test-bench as long as i can remember. Seems like forever since i even looked at my XB =\


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Such a sweet job @Dire Squirrel
> I forget, do you use 2x360 "only"? aka, is the 120 in the rear just a fan?


There is only 2 x 360mm. in there. I was considering adding a third 360, but a 120 would probably just be more flow restriction than it is worth.
And yes; I have done the measurements. It is actually possible to have 3 X 360mm rads all internally in this case. It will take a tiny bit more modding, but it can be done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I really like that you got a 360 there without sacrificing all the bays. Nice work. Although you should flip the fans on your bottom rad. No reason to sacrifice water temps by making that an exhaust


I have actually taken out all the bays. I ones in the back I took out to have more room for cable management. I'll only need one HDD and one SSD and those are easy enough to find room for without massive bays taken up all my precious space.

Do you really think there would be any significant difference in temps by having the bottom fans as intake as well, rather than exhaust?


----------



## kpoeticg

I didn't mean the physical bays. I meant that you got a fan controller in front of it. I've seen a few 360's there, also a long tube res, always had to give up all the real estate tho. I've never seen a 360 there with any of the "bays" still used.

Yeah it'll make a difference. Using it as exhaust won't really give you any airflow benefit in the bottom like that, but it'll hurt your water temps a little.

I got 3x360's in mine kinda. 2x360's, 1x240, 1x120, and only sacrificing 1 bay









I got it all to fit without expanding the chassis, other than a 2nd PSU bracket. I'm gonna expand it tho just for the sake of modding and aesthetics...


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I didn't mean the physical bays. I meant that you got a fan controller in front of it. I've seen a few 360's there, also a long tube res, always had to give up all the real estate tho. I've never seen a 360 there with any of the "bays" still used.
> 
> Yeah it'll make a difference. Using it as exhaust won't really give you any airflow benefit in the bottom like that, but it'll hurt your water temps a little.


It took a bit of modding to make the fan controller be small enough to fit entirely within the front panel.
XB fan controller mod.

I am thinking about using the other bay cover to make matching dual LCD temp readouts.

I might try having the bottom fans as intake as well. If nothing else, I should get some pretty massive positive air pressure with 6 intake fans and only passive exhaust.


----------



## kpoeticg

You can't look at the XB's airflow like that. The bottom and top are really 2 separate compartments. Using em as intake won't add positive pressure to the top, and the top won't help or hurt the bottom. The rad's breathing fresh air or hot 'used' air is the only real difference

Edit: I've tried like hell to mod my Aquaero 6 so i can sacrifice 0 bays. But i can't get a signal when i split the pcb from the screen =\

I've already placed 3 separate orders from Digikey to try to make it work. I need to try to find a shielded cable that matches


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> You can't look at the XB's airflow like that. The bottom and top are really 2 separate compartments. Using em as intake won't add positive pressure to the top, and the top won't help or hurt the bottom. The rad's breathing fresh air or hot 'used' air is the only real difference


I shall keep that in mind. Thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Edit: I've tried like hell to mod my Aquaero 6 so i can sacrifice 0 bays. But i can't get a signal when i split the pcb from the screen =\


From the looks of it, I'm pretty sure you could make it fit in the front panel simply by removing the original mounting bracket and doing something similar to what I did with the Hydra Pro. In fact I'm 99% sure that would work. And it would be a pretty simple mod.


----------



## kpoeticg

I dunno. The Aquaero PCB + LCD PCB are pretty thick when connected. This is how i have my rad


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Its summer timer and its hot 18°c well i think so. I always wanted to mod my haf xb. And fit a 360 rad.
First time modding so it wont be the best. But it will work for what i have







more pictures coming tomorrow




now for the 360 45mm alphacool in front


----------



## kpoeticg

Lol, i remember you posting ~a year ago when i first joined, and haven't seen you post since. Welcome back









If you don't mind a suggestion, you should push the rad as far against the back of the chassis as you can. Since the bays are in front of it and the space behind it will just be wasted, might as well leave the extra space for the bays


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I dunno. The Aquaero PCB + LCD PCB are pretty thick when connected. This is how i have my rad


It's hard to see how much room you have on those photos, but it does look tight.
Good idea with the extra PSU mount, but I prefer my way unless there is good reason for choosing the orientation you did.


----------



## kpoeticg

Well Brian White's "Green Machine" build was why i bought & modded my XB in the first place. He had his 360 like yours but with all 4 bays sacrificed. It made me wanna try to do better by adding more radspace and sacrificing less real estate. So i modded my 3.5 bays to 5.25, and ran my rad across the bottom like that. I really thought i could pull it off without sacrificing anything, but looks like i'm gonna have to lose that one bay. Although i gain an extra on the back with the switchplate so it kinda evens out.

More-so, i just wanted it to be different









Neither way's really 'better' =)


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Lol, i remember you posting ~a year ago when i first joined, and haven't seen you post since. Welcome back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind a suggestion, you should push the rad as far against the back of the chassis as you can. Since the bays are in front of it and the space behind it will just be wasted, might as well leave the extra space for the bays


Thanks for the tip but i have alittle idea i want to try thats why i placed it there. Will try to show it with a picture


----------



## kpoeticg

Cool, looking forward to the pics


----------



## GaMbi2004

hehe @kpoeticg has it really already been a year? didnt we start our builds about the same time?








sigh ^^ tsk tsk.

Granted, mine is fare from as heavily modded, but still








Mine has been running almost from day 1 (with a few days down time for modding now and then)
GET BACK TO WORK!


----------



## BaliShag

Hey guys just finished my HAF XB build. Got the EVO Rev. 2. Glad they went with SATA power instead of Molex. Will upload more pics and stuff. Love it.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> hehe @kpoeticg has it really already been a year? didnt we start our builds about the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sigh ^^ tsk tsk.
> 
> Granted, mine is fare from as heavily modded, but still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has been running almost from day 1 (with a few days down time for modding now and then)
> GET BACK TO WORK!


Lol i agree about tsk tsk =\

Check my join date, i just noticed it yesterday lol. I joined OCN right after i bought my XB and found this thread









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaliShag*
> 
> Hey guys just finished my HAF XB build. Got the EVO Rev. 2. Glad they went with SATA power instead of Molex. Will upload more pics and stuff. Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Rig looks good. Welcome to OCN and the HAF XB Club


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Gotten this far. Almost ready for rads and other goodies



i wanted to paint. But no idea what theme or color to use so it ended up like this. Modding is Great fun, first timer but i like it.


----------



## kpoeticg

Lookin great man. Modding is indeed alot of fun, especially the HAF XB for some reason


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludvigsen08*
> 
> Gotten this far. Almost ready for rads and other goodies
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanted to paint. But no idea what theme or color to use so it ended up like this. Modding is Great fun, first timer but i like it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i love me some modding. i think it's time for me to do some work to my XB again soon. I wonder if i will get done before Kpoeticg. hehe.


----------



## kpoeticg

I got my new tv and couch this week. I've been working on organizing and watching the walking dead from start to finish for the 100th time (well start to current), i'm watching the last episode now. I've been putting up some shelves in my apartment too. I still gotta flush all my stuff, i'll be getting back to work on the chassis real soon tho.

That being said, there's probly people that don't own their XB's yet that'll be finished b4 me at this pace


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Guys whats a Good Bolt on water Kit for the XB ??


----------



## kpoeticg

The H220 is the best CLC i know of


----------



## Jugurnot

All this mod talk! I want to tackle a 360 mod. Or 2....


----------



## kpoeticg




----------



## Jugurnot

Has anyone taken measurements for a 360 rad on the left side?

...with room for a 360 in the front as well?


----------



## kpoeticg

Nah that won't work. A 240 pretty much fills the spot

Edit: Well actually the 240 doesn't really 'fill' it, but both my 360's were too long. Especially with a rad in front and back


----------



## vaporizer

i couldn't find a 360 to fit in the sides either. most 360 rads are around 15" and i think i remember the inside was 14" or so from front to back on the inside of the case.


----------



## Jugurnot

Ok thanks. Now im worried my 120rad wont cool efficiently exhausting the heat from the 2 other rads....


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Ok thanks. Now im worried my 120rad wont cool efficiently exhausting the heat from the 2 other rads....


i agree. i am going to be removing my 120 (at rear exhaust) as i feel it is pulling the hot air from my 240's over it and not doing much in terms of better cooling.


----------



## kpoeticg

I wouldn't worry about it. I mean, it's best to have rads breathing fresh air. But you also need exhaust fans. So in a chassis like the HAF XB you need to pick and choose and sacrifice things. I'd exhaust the 120 in your situation too


----------



## Jugurnot

What do you figure, a difference of 2-3 degrees with intake vs exhaust? Also I think you are right, sacrificing core temps by a little to get the heat away from the board is the better comprimise.


----------



## kpoeticg

I could only guess at the actual difference, but 6x120 intake and 1x120 exhaust should be fine. The only other option would be no exhaust. I'm gonna be using my 2x360's and 120 as intake and 240 as exhaust personally


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Has anyone taken measurements for a 360 rad on the left side?
> 
> ...with room for a 360 in the front as well?


As mentioned above, that will not work, without it sticking out the front or back.
Just do as I did:


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> As mentioned above, that will not work, without it sticking out the front or back.
> Just do as I did:


I am not going to have room for anything in the bottom


----------



## A L I E N

New here, I'll be doing a HAF-XB build myself here in the coming months. Been following the tread since late last year, and finally decided to create an account and start using the forum.


----------



## A L I E N

My new build parts,


----------



## A L I E N

This will be my first build, and possibly my first competition entry. Depending on what I do I may enter the 2014 Cooler Master contest when it starts.


----------



## A L I E N

I still have to pick up my graphics card, case fans and modding parts. I'm also not planing on using the i7-4770k and Z87-PRO mother board I have. In favor of the i7-4790k and Z97-WS instead, I really like the black look of the newer Asus motherboards. I'm looking to use a Nvidia GTX-770 or GTX-780 in 4gb or 6bg, I'll have to see which is going to fit my build best. And for case fans I'm looking at Noiseblocker's, Noctua's new line of black/gray fans or Cougar fans.


----------



## cgull

good one, welcome to ocn and the haf xb club


----------



## A L I E N

Thanks, I'm sure I'll enjoy the site. I have enjoyed reading as a guest for a few months now, lol.


----------



## Ludvigsen08

So far so good. I discovered a few thingies. I should have modded the hd case but will do that next time. Also the tank cap. For a better filling and output. But i need som help. I filled it ut up but should i leave the filler port sealed or should i let air escape from this port


----------



## kpoeticg

You generally want it sealed, but keep cracking it from time to time to let the air escape. Also rock the case to get the bubbles out


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> You generally want it sealed, but keep cracking it from time to time to let the air escape. Also rock the case to get the bubbles out


this. just be sure not to build up to much pressure in the loop or you could "pop" something or rob your pump of fluid. the water has to replace the air in the loop and when the water gets warmer as you run your system, it will build up pressure and that pressure needs to get out or it will want to come out somewhere you don't want it to.


----------



## SortOfGrim

it can take up to 3 months for every bubble to escape. And sometimes you get lucky and it's gone in a day


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Hooray finished well sorta. These jetflow fans are amazing. I even think i like them better then the noctua 120mm pwm.think im gonna replace the pull fans with jetflows too. I had to do some diy fan connector splitter as a tempory fix. Thanks for the tip about air bubbles. after i shaked the case and flickerd the tubes loads of bubbles. and i thought i didnt have any left.


----------



## Jugurnot

So with the 360 upfront, is the plastic bezel still usable?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> So with the 360 upfront, is the plastic bezel still usable?


If you mean the front panel, then yes. In fact, the modification needed is so tiny that I honestly think it is ******ed that CM didn't just prepare the case for both 240mm and 360mm from the start. It would cost them nothing and give the user more options natively.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludvigsen08*
> 
> Hooray finished well sorta. These jetflow fans are amazing. I even think i like them better then the noctua 120mm pwm.think im gonna replace the pull fans with jetflows too. I had to do some diy fan connector splitter as a tempory fix. Thanks for the tip about air bubbles. after i shaked the case and flickerd the tubes loads of bubbles. and i thought i didnt have any left.


well done. cable sleeving next? It took about 3-4 days for all the air to work it's way out of the system in my rig. there was little air pockets that get trapped in my GPU blocks that drove me nuts. I have acrylic blocks and could see them just sitting there and there was nothing i could do to get them out but to wait. talk about my OCD getting the best of me, that one was hard for me. don't be alarmed if you hear more air bleeding out over the next couple of days, just be sure to check you water level in case any big air pockets make there way out abd be sure to relieve the pressure as Kpoeticg has mentioned. once again, well done on your rig,


----------



## A L I E N

Ludvigsen08,
How loud are the CM Jetflow's compared to the Noctua's you you have.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A L I E N*
> 
> Ludvigsen08,
> How loud are the CM Jetflow's compared to the Noctua's you you have.


----------



## SortOfGrim

those jetFlo really do sound like a jet..and that amp @ 12V


----------



## A L I E N

So they're loud but move a lot of air, got it, lol. I'm looking to build as quiet of a rig as I reasonably can, that still moves a decent amount of air.


----------



## A L I E N

Thanks for the video comparison btw, I've watched a few of those on YouTube in the past, but hadn't heard the JetFlows yet. Seems the CM's at 7 volts put out about the same CFM as the Noctua's at 12volts. But the Noctua's are just barley quieter at that level and put out more air pressure. Of course the CM's can continue to ramp up but at the cost of some serious noise. I think I like the sound of the Noctua's better too.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A L I E N*
> 
> So they're loud but move a lot of air, got it, lol. I'm looking to build as quiet of a rig as I reasonably can, that still moves a decent amount of air.


I went with these:



Not most powerful or the quietest fans in the world, but they have a very good noise/performance ratio. And the quality of the sound they make is very good.


----------



## A L I E N

Aww yes the E-Loops I actually also really like these fans. However they only come in 120mm, and I'm trying to fit all the HAF XB's fan spots, 120mm, 140mm and 80mm, I'm not concerned with the optional 200mm. Noiseblockers are at the top of a short list for me, Noctua and Cougar being the other two. Only Cougar doesn't make a 80mm case fan. The only thing that concerns me about the NB's is no one carries them around me. They seem only to be sold by a select few online stores, two or three for the US I think. When Noctua and Cougar are at my local Microcenter.
Big question is who makes a good quality 80mm case fan, seems to be a hard find now a days. I have a feeling NB's Black Silent Pro line or Noctua's Redux line are going to win out. If I go with Cougar's I'm thinking about CM's Blade Master line for the 80mm.


----------



## kpoeticg

eLoops are awesome. I can definitely vouch for that. Noiseblocker makes the PK-3's for 140's. Those are real popular 140's


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A L I E N*
> 
> Big question is who makes a good quality 80mm case fan


Simple answer. No one.

Even the best 80mm fans are still not very good. Small fans can either be really ineffective or really loud. You are not going to find a decently quiet 80mm. fan that also moves enough air to justify it's existence.

Unless you have all the HDD bays full of active drives, there really is no real benefit to those 80mm. fans. I will bet you that the only reason CM even put mounts there, was to keep with the overall HAF look.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> If you mean the front panel, then yes. In fact, the modification needed is so tiny that I honestly think it is ******ed that CM didn't just prepare the case for both 240mm and 360mm from the start. It would cost them nothing and give the user more options natively.


Thanks.


----------



## A L I E N

Yeah I thought so, I haven't heard any rave reviews on any 80mm case fans. I do want some airflow down there though, it's part of my planed build. I'll most likely just pick a match to whichever 140mm/120mm I go with, or the CM's Blade Master's. I use some of the 80mm CM's on one of my aquariums, and they're ok on sound vs airflow on a medium setting.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A L I E N*
> 
> Yeah I thought so, I haven't heard any rave reviews on any 80mm case fans. I do want some airflow down there though, it's part of my planed build. I'll most likely just pick a match to whichever 140mm/120mm I go with, or the CM's Blade Master's. I use some of the 80mm CM's on one of my aquariums, and they're ok on sound vs airflow on a medium setting.


Why throw extra fans in there if they are not needed? They are just going to produce more noise.
Noise "stacks". So simply having more fans will make the overall system louder. even if the added fans are not louder than the rest.

As a simply example, lets just say that all fans produce 20dBA. For each fan added the overall noise level will increase by about 3dBA.
I'll assume that you are running a fairly common air cooled rig.
CPU cooler: 2 fans = 23dBA
GPU: 1 fan = 26dBA
PSU: 1 fan = 29dBA
Front intake: 2 fans = 35dBA
Back exhaust: 1 fan = 38dBA

So even before you go near the bottom section, you are at almost 40dBA. The extra 6 that the 2 bottom fans will ad will be very noticeable at this point.

But in reality, it will likely be louder than this. Unless you are using good aftermarket GPU cooling, that alone will be higher. Same is true for most CPU coolers, apart from the top models.

If you want it quiet, every source of noise is your enemy. Adding more without a very good reason, is just crazy.


----------



## Jugurnot

I had two 80mm's down there for a short period of time, but they did produce more noise than what it was worth. In my setup, they only made a difference pushing air over my drives, as an exhaust it barely did anything.


----------



## A L I E N

I'll have to give it a little more thought and see what route I want to go. I understand your point, and noise is a concern of mine, as is long term reliability. I was looking to have the air blowing over my HDD's, I'm not so concerned about the SDD. The set up is going to be used for work and light gaming, so it will have many hours of daily use. Could be that I won't need them, but I'll have to see.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A L I E N*
> 
> Yeah I thought so, I haven't heard any rave reviews on any 80mm case fans. I do want some airflow down there though, it's part of my planed build. I'll most likely just pick a match to whichever 140mm/120mm I go with, or the CM's Blade Master's. I use some of the 80mm CM's on one of my aquariums, and they're ok on sound vs airflow on a medium setting.


I added a sinlge 80mm fan and it lowered the temp of my hard drives by about 6 degrees C. I have it running at about half speed and it is inaudible over the rest of the system which is already very quiet.

The thing is, the XB has essentially zero air movement in the lower half of the case, so adding even the tiniest amount can make a significant difference. Really didn't like seeing my drives sit at over 50 degrees while idling.


----------



## spaniardunited

I put my pump down there so I like the 80s blowing some fresh air across it instead of it just stagnating down below.


----------



## Ludvigsen08

The jetflow are little louder yes. But i like the design better. I tried to solder a x splitt for my pwn fans. It worked great but the mb shows high rpm warning. So i might just go with a y splitt insted. Im using asus suit 2. But a fan controller seems a better idea


----------



## A L I E N

Cool, thanks to everyone for your replies and views. All very good input to hear.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Front 360 radiator and fans:


I stripped everything except the outer mesh to eliminate as much air restriction and noise as possible.
I really think CM dropped the ball by not giving this case native 360mm support from the start. 3 fans up front just looks much better.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Front 360 radiator and fans:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stripped everything except the outer mesh to eliminate as much air restriction and noise as possible.
> I really think CM dropped the ball by not giving this case native 360mm support from the start. 3 fans up front just looks much better.


Wow that looks superb.


----------



## kpoeticg

Great work!!! Those eLoops look sweet there. Your fan (Edit: Fan Controller) mod looks perfectly executed as well

eLoops are actually great static pressure fans, they're just designed for push more than pull. Pulling through the filter shouldn't be an issue as long as you can keep a few mm's between the fans and the filter


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A L I E N*
> 
> I'll have to give it a little more thought and see what route I want to go. I understand your point, and noise is a concern of mine, as is long term reliability. I was looking to have the air blowing over my HDD's, I'm not so concerned about the SDD. The set up is going to be used for work and light gaming, so it will have many hours of daily use. Could be that I won't need them, but I'll have to see.


I turned my fans off completely in the lower section of my XB (modded to support a 120mm on each side to cool hdd's) and the temp of my hottest drive went up by 20 degrees. 39 degrees max while gaming with fans at 100%, 59 degrees with fans off, 45 degrees with fans at 40%.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> eLoops are actually great static pressure fans, they're just designed for push more than pull. Pulling through the filter shouldn't be an issue as long as you can keep a few mm's between the fans and the filter


Yeah, I know. The thick plastic grill is what interferes most. But it looks much better without the filter. And considering that I spend around $240,- on fans for this build, I would like to be able to see these pretty things.


----------



## kpoeticg

Agreed. I think it looks excellent like that


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Front 360 radiator and fans:
> 
> 
> I stripped everything except the outer mesh to eliminate as much air restriction and noise as possible.
> I really think CM dropped the ball by not giving this case native 360mm support from the start. 3 fans up front just looks much better.


Look great sir. Tempted to attempt this myself.


----------



## A L I E N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Front 360 radiator and fans:
> 
> 
> I stripped everything except the outer mesh to eliminate as much air restriction and noise as possible.
> I really think CM dropped the ball by not giving this case native 360mm support from the start. 3 fans up front just looks much better.


Looking good, Dire Squirrel


----------



## A L I E N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I turned my fans off completely in the lower section of my XB (modded to support a 120mm on each side to cool hdd's) and the temp of my hottest drive went up by 20 degrees. 39 degrees max while gaming with fans at 100%, 59 degrees with fans off, 45 degrees with fans at 40%.


I believe I saw your build or one with 120mm fans like that. I really have been following a lot of your builds since late last year, lol. That idea is part of what got me wondering about airflow down there. I have to say the HAF XB has to be one of the most versatile cases I've seen. It's interesting to see all the cleaver ways people have modded their's for performance or personal taste. For me it's all going to depend on how much time I can comment to really doing all the mods I'm considering and if it's worth that time.


----------



## wthenshaw

It's too quiet in here!


----------



## vaporizer

shhhhh. its a library.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> It's too quiet in here!


Get back to work, work boy


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Get back to work, work boy


I just got home actually


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I just got home actually


how it goes so far in the work world?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> how it goes so far in the work world?


Well I'm still in my off the job induction week at the place I get trained this week, and next week is full blown training in the same place so it's not for another 2 weeks till I actually set foot in my work place.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Test fitting the boot and storage drives:


This seems like a pretty decent space saving solution. I'll flip the HDD around so the back is facing out and I'm thinking of making a plastic guard for the back of it. Probably mounting it on motherboard stand-off's to get some space between it and the back of the HDD.

What do you guys think? does this look like a good solution? If you have something better in mind, I would like to hear it.
My breaded extensions won't be here until tomorrow so I have some time to play around with the details.

And on the subject of breaded extensions. Does anyone know where to find one for internal USB 3.0? I have never seen one which is strange considering how huge and ugly that cable is.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Has anyone here Plasti Dipped this case? If so, how many 11oz cans did it take you?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Just finished the cable management and filled the loop. Waiting for the damn thing to bleed.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Just finished the cable management and filled the loop. Waiting for the damn thing to bleed.


Pics, or it didnt happen


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Pics, or it didnt happen


It is currently pretty much covered in TP (leak testing) but here is one I snapped last night.. Cable management is not done in this pic and I didn't bother dusting it.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Vary nice and clean!









Costume sleeve job? I wanna do that some time soon







together with a mobo armor of some sort..
Just need my first pay check to come in..


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Vary nice and clean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Costume sleeve job? I wanna do that some time soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> together with a mobo armor of some sort..
> Just need my first pay check to come in..


Thank you. I'm pretty happy with it.
Since that photo, I have tidied up the cables a bit. And the black coolant really changes the overall look as well.

All the cables are BitFenix extensions except for the front panel ones which are NZXT. I would have done a custom job, but I'm lazy and the BitFenix cables look really good.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> It is currently pretty much covered in TP (leak testing) but here is one I snapped last night.. Cable management is not done in this pic and I didn't bother dusting it.


Those fans


----------



## vaporizer

i did a little work to my HAF XB this week.



3x 240 switech rads
2x D5 w/ bitspower dual pump top (below)
5.25 EK CSQ (below in drive bay)


----------



## thomasz

Hi guys! I guess many of you might have been curious *whether a full-size E-ATX/EEB mobo can fit* into this little cubie. Let me tell you my test result.

Short answer: no. Sorry. It's a 1 mm problem.

Long answer: If you don't mind doing a little case modding, you will be able to make it. Here's what I did. The mobo is a SuperMicro H8DGi-F dual AMD G34 server mobo. This giant board now sits perfectly in the little black box. I will post how I did it later.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Got it filled with Mayhems X1 Oil black and been running for about 12 hours with no leaks yet.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Got it filled with Mayhems X1 Oil black and been running for about 12 hours with no leaks yet.


How are those fans? I likey


----------



## RackdNStackd

Probably the wrong form for this but how much would one expect to spend going into a full custom loop? Just curious as I'm rather doubting I'll see that much gain for the expense over my dual-AIO system.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> How are those fans? I likey


They are pretty damn sweet.

I have 7 of them in my rig, and less than 50cm. away I am still only measuring 24-25dba. And the sound they make is very soft and smooth. And even if I crank all the cooling to max, I can still hear the D5 pump over the fans.
And I am not complaining about the cooling either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RackdNStackd*
> 
> Probably the wrong form for this but how much would one expect to spend going into a full custom loop? Just curious as I'm rather doubting I'll see that much gain for the expense over my dual-AIO system.


It obviously depends on what you want and need.
All in all, I think my loop cost me around $950-$1000,- to cool a 4790K and a R9-290. But you could get by with much less.

How much you will gain over your current setup also depends on what you want and to some extend how much you want to spend. The biggest gain will be that you can get the same or better performance with much less noise.


----------



## Internet Swag

Does the 200mm Top Fan have to be exhaust?


----------



## SortOfGrim

nope. It's a debate if you need it at all. I say get the window panel..if still available. But that's just me


----------



## Jugurnot

Just felt like posting a shot of my rig in the traditional tower stance


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> i did a little work to my HAF XB this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 3x 240 switech rads
> 2x D5 w/ bitspower dual pump top (below)
> 5.25 EK CSQ (below in drive bay)


Forgot to mention earlier that this build is sick. What else can you fit in their haha?


----------



## Internet Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> 
> Just felt like posting a shot of my rig in the traditional tower stance


Not a fan of LED's?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internet Swag*
> 
> Not a fan of LED's?


I do like led's. I have dual 12' uv cathodes in there but the light no longer hits all the uv tubing since my build has changed so much. Its alot of work to move the cathodes around with the way they are mounted, but definately a project for when I have some free time.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I do like led's. I have dual 12' uv cathodes in there but the light no longer hits all the uv tubing since my build has changed so much. Its alot of work to move the cathodes around with the way they are mounted, but definately a project for when I have some free time.


Try putting the cathodes where I have mine. I removed the metal part of the handles (the bits riveted onto the frame) and put them up there.

The last top down photo I posted was lit only by the two 30cm cathodes. No flash and almost no ambient light.


----------



## Jugurnot

Yeah thats where they are now, but the cathode on the gpu side shines on nothing and the res blocks quite a bit of the other one. Id change them no prob but I put my metal handles back in with machine screws and my res is fixed to the handle


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internet Swag*
> 
> Does the 200mm Top Fan have to be exhaust?


If you use the 200mm top fan as intake, you will get a lot of dust in your rig.. dust likes to land on top of things








Ether go with exhaust or forget about it all together.. reports shows that the top fan doesnt do much for temps, in rare cases it has even made it worse by obstructing the front to back flow.
In other cases, with multiple air cooled GPUs, the fan has been beneficial by dropping GPU temps by 5-10 degrees.

I like the window top vs the mesh / fan top







and costume window over CM window.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Hi guys! I have been checking the trhead and I found some info about my question, but is not 100% clear.

talking about the 80mm rear fans... Who is better, Intake or exhaust??

Thank you!!


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> Hi guys! I have been checking the trhead and I found some info about my question, but is not 100% clear.
> 
> talking about the 80mm rear fans... Who is better, Intake or exhaust??
> 
> Thank you!!


Unless you have ALL the HDD bays filled with ACTIVE drives, there ois no sane reason to have any fans there. 80mm. fans are loud and do very little in the real world.

Just forget about them.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Unless you have ALL the HDD bays filled with ACTIVE drives, there ois no sane reason to have any fans there. 80mm. fans are loud and do very little in the real world.
> 
> Just forget about them.


I'm actually have all the HDD bays filled, 2 SSD's and 2 HDD's, and one of the SSD's is getting 40°, but maybe its a problem specific of the SSD, the another ones are more close to environment temp.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> I'm actually have all the HDD bays filled, 2 SSD's and 2 HDD's, and one of the SSD's is getting 40°, but maybe its a problem specific of the SSD, the another ones are more close to environment temp.


40C is not anywhere near the upper limit for SSD's. Up to about 70C is normal operating temperature.

Adding loud fans is ridiculous for just one SSD at 40C.
And just to make it entirely clear. There are NO 80mm fans that are not loud, unless they move so little air at so little pressure that they are worthless.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> I'm actually have all the HDD bays filled, 2 SSD's and 2 HDD's, and one of the SSD's is getting 40°, but maybe its a problem specific of the SSD, the another ones are more close to environment temp.
> 
> 
> 
> 40C is not anywhere near the upper limit for SSD's. Up to about 70C is normal operating temperature.
> 
> Adding loud fans is ridiculous for just one SSD at 40C.
> And just to make it entirely clear. There are NO 80mm fans that are not loud, unless they move so little air at so little pressure that they are worthless.
Click to expand...

Excellent, I was a little worried about that temperature of the SSD, when I bought the XB I order all the "necessary" fans, so, I'm already have the 80's, but yes they are loud, I have they running at the lowest rpm's with a fan controllerand they are barely audible, but if they are this useless, I will consider take advantage of the space with more disks jejejeje, thank you for the quick responses!!!

Enviado desde el MotoG de Carnage


----------



## GaMbi2004

70 degree SSD operation temp? That sounds wrong in my head..

I agree that 40 degrees C is not a problem.. but I dont beleave that 70 degrees C is a typical SSD temp.

If my memory serves me right, 70 degrees is about the max rated limit for SSD.. it should be able to run at those temps, but I would start worrying if my SSDs got that hot..
40 is not unheard of or unsafe.

The reason why one of your SSDs are 40 and the other is closer to ambient is be course the hot one is being used.. the other one is probably idle most of the time (depending on what you got on them?)
Im guessing the 40 degree is containing your OS? and the other one, games.. Try running a game for 30 min or so.. it will start raising in temp aswell.

40 is fine.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> 70 degree SSD operation temp? That sounds wrong in my head..
> 
> I agree that 40 degrees C is not a problem.. but I dont beleave that 70 degrees C is a typical SSD temp.
> 
> If my memory serves me right, 70 degrees is about the max rated limit for SSD.. it should be able to run at those temps, but I would start worrying if my SSDs got that hot..
> 40 is not unheard of or unsafe.
> 
> The reason why one of your SSDs are 40 and the other is closer to ambient is be course the hot one is being used.. the other one is probably idle most of the time (depending on what you got on them?)
> Im guessing the 40 degree is containing your OS? and the other one, games.. Try running a game for 30 min or so.. it will start raising in temp aswell.
> 
> 40 is fine.


I have also read 70 is, or is very near, max safe operating temps.

My 840 pro 256gb (OS / main games drive) runs about 30, 300gb velociraptor (Main games, apps) high 30's, 2x1tb wd black caviar (steam drive/ storage drive) these are in the xdock and run the hottest at low 40's.

Edit: These are temps with a 120mm at 900 rpm blowing against each drive location through the side panels (modded) and passively venting out the back.


----------



## kpoeticg

70C sounds real high for an SSD IMO

70C is usually the max temp you want your CPU to hit when your stress testing it to find your max overclocks. I don't think that applies to all HW tho. 290x's are designed so the core can operate at 90C, but that's just the GPU, not the rest of the system

My 4TB WD Black gets ~53-54C when it's been working it's a## off with no airflow on it. Most i've seen my Samsung EVO hit is ~40C. I keep fans on em now tho. My SSD & WD Black both stay ~30C now.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> 70 degree SSD operation temp? That sounds wrong in my head..
> 
> I agree that 40 degrees C is not a problem.. but I dont beleave that 70 degrees C is a typical SSD temp.
> 
> If my memory serves me right, 70 degrees is about the max rated limit for SSD.. it should be able to run at those temps, but I would start worrying if my SSDs got that hot..
> 40 is not unheard of or unsafe.
> 
> The reason why one of your SSDs are 40 and the other is closer to ambient is be course the hot one is being used.. the other one is probably idle most of the time (depending on what you got on them?)
> Im guessing the 40 degree is containing your OS? and the other one, games.. Try running a game for 30 min or so.. it will start raising in temp aswell.
> 
> 40 is fine.


The one in 40° is a 32Gb I have there the Swapfile, the Search index and Diablo III, jeje, I had no other use for a 32Gb SSD, the other SSD is the OS, one of the HDD's have the User and some program Files and the another one is only for storage.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> The one in 40° is a 32Gb I have there the Swapfile, the Search index and Diablo III, jeje, I had no other use for a 32Gb SSD, the other SSD is the OS, one of the HDD's have the User and some program Files and the another one is only for storage.


Aah.. complex setup ^^
Isnt swapfiles / search index the ones that needs to be available at all times? hence the SSD will be active at all times.. makes sense, and I wouldnt worry about it.
If it is also: | HDD | HDD | SSD(40) | SSD |, then the SSD(40) will be heated by the mechanical HDD and cased in from both sides.. I still wouldnt worry about it.








Definitely wouldnt put in a 80mm to lower the temps.. they are just too loud..
Alternatively, mount a 120mm some how to blow on them, or put the swapfile SSD as the first / last drive (HDD | HDD | SSD | SSD(40)). but 40 is not that bad imo.


----------



## SortOfGrim

I know my Samsung ssd's can safely operate between 0 C and 70 C.

btw, both my non cooled Corsair 120GB ssd and the WD 320GB HDD both do around 32C.
ninja edit: it (temp) also depends on the manufacturer.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Aah.. complex setup ^^
> Isnt swapfiles / search index the ones that needs to be available at all times? hence the SSD will be active at all times.. makes sense, and I wouldnt worry about it.
> If it is also: | HDD | HDD | SSD(40) | SSD |, then the SSD(40) will be heated by the mechanical HDD and cased in from both sides.. I still wouldnt worry about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely wouldnt put in a 80mm to lower the temps.. they are just too loud..
> Alternatively, mount a 120mm some how to blow on them, or put the swapfile SSD as the first / last drive (HDD | HDD | SSD | SSD(40)). but 40 is not that bad imo.


Thank you, I was really worried about that 40°, and actually That disk is the bottom one, then I will stop worry about that disk and keep my sistem quiet, Thank you for your time guys!!


----------



## kpoeticg

SOG, good to know. I've actually wondered what the safe operating temps were of my EVO, never bothered to check









Isn't a swap file on an SSD a bad idea? That must cut the life expectancy of it to fractions....


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> SOG, good to know. I've actually wondered what the safe operating temps were of my EVO, never bothered to check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't a swap file on an SSD a bad idea? That must cut the life expectancy of it to fractions....


Yes, because of that I'm using the 32Gb SSD, instead my principal 120Gb ^^, because, correctme if I'm wrong, but, If we had a SSD, but store the swapfile on a mechanical HDD, we constraint the OS overall performance, or not? I mean, the OS is accesing the Swapfile all the time, if we put it in a slower disk we are restricting the I/O operations.. or not?

I'm only assumning that, It's logical to me... but maybe I'm only, as we say in México, making mental masturbations about the theme and is the same store the swapfile in a 7200-5400rpm disk than in a SSD.


----------



## kpoeticg

I guess it really depends how much RAM you have in your system. If you need to use your SSD for your page/swap file then you really should just get more ram for your system









I keep my pagefile set at 200MB with 2000MB Maximum. I also keep it on my Mech drive. I have 32GB's of ram and I've never seen more than half of it used. I can't imagine keeping my pagefile on my SSD would ever be noticeable to me other than the day my SSD dies because of it

I use swapfiles sometimes on Linux distro's on SOC systems where the only way to add more ram is via a usb thumb drive. Don't think it's essential enough in a desktop to designate to an ssd. Could just be my opinion tho. Every1's got their own way of doing stuff....


----------



## GaMbi2004

So.. I finally got back on the job market.. My first paycheck is coming in soon, but it is marked for bills and more acute stuff, like A/C service for the car since I have about an hour to / from work and the heat is unbearable!

I dont have many plans for my 2nd check though (14 days between payouts) and was thinking to bring some of my forgotten mods back on the table..

What do you guys think?
My plans include: Custom sleeved cables and a DIY Mobo Armor (mobo cover in painted acrylic or plexi)
Hoping to have it done for the next "armature" MOTM contest











(many more pics in build log)

Other suggestions are welcome


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> So.. I finally got back on the job market.. My first paycheck is coming in soon, but it is marked for bills and more acute stuff, like A/C service for the car since I have about an hour to / from work and the heat is unbearable!
> 
> I dont have many plans for my 2nd check though (14 days between payouts) and was thinking to bring some of my forgotten mods back on the table.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> My plans include: Custom sleeved cables and a DIY Mobo Armor (mobo cover in painted acrylic or plexi)
> Hoping to have it done for the next "armature" MOTM contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (many more pics in build log)
> 
> Other suggestions are welcome


Yes both mods please


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> So.. I finally got back on the job market.. My first paycheck is coming in soon, but it is marked for bills and more acute stuff, like A/C service for the car since I have about an hour to / from work and the heat is unbearable!
> 
> I dont have many plans for my 2nd check though (14 days between payouts) and was thinking to bring some of my forgotten mods back on the table..
> 
> What do you guys think?
> My plans include: Custom sleeved cables and a DIY Mobo Armor (mobo cover in painted acrylic or plexi)
> Hoping to have it done for the next "armature" MOTM contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (many more pics in build log)
> 
> Other suggestions are welcome


The mobo armor same style as the backplate of the gpu?
edit: can't wait!


----------



## GaMbi2004

@Jugurnot
I will definitely be doing both mods.. they are cheap and hopefully easy








Also considering changing the 240 in the front with 360.. but that would also require new acrylic tubes.. or maybe a 2nd GPU would compensate?








Also considering a case paint job..

@SortOfGrim
Yes and no.. my printable A4 stickers would not cover the entire armor, so probably gonna do some spray painting.. I will probably paint it black and maybe put a "claw scratch" on the clear acrylic before painting and peel it off afterwards and put my last 50 cm of RGB LED strip under it for a cool effect









Its just.. Im kinda in car high gear atm.. wanna cover my worn out "wood" trim with my printable vinyl stickers as carbon... yes I know -_- I didnt wanna go carbon in my XB, but I think it would look good in the car








Maybe with some clear coat to prevent finger prints.

while im speaking car. I had my A/C system serviced today! within 30 sec of running, the cabin temp was 18 degrees~ (ambient: 27) and within one minute it was at 12







happy days!
Sadly, after rolling out of the car shop, the A/C would not engage anymore and my radiator fans started to spin 100% 0% 100% 0% every few seconds :S even when A/C was turned off..
Gonna see what I can do about that tomorrow.
Really anti climax.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Yeah, a 360 in the front, that's what I'm going for too. Probably gonna be the UT60. But first another Matrix for my Magnum Hero.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Yeah, a 360 in the front, that's what I'm going for too. Probably gonna be the UT60.


You might want to do some careful measuring before you buy.
My front 360 is 45mm thick and I only have about 15mm between it and the GPU. And if you have rrom with your GPU, I hope you don't plan on taking the motherboard tray out any time soon. I can only just angle it in. At the very least you will have to cut off the bit that extends past the rear I/O.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> You might want to do some careful measuring before you buy.
> My front 360 is 45mm thick and I only have about 15mm between it and the GPU. And if you have rrom with your GPU, I hope you don't plan on taking the motherboard tray out any time soon. I can only just angle it in. At the very least you will have to cut off the bit that extends past the rear I/O.


In regards to the mobo tray, I have a general question for anyone that has had their xb apart many times.

How do you remove the mobo, with tray or without? I have done it both ways but I have found it is way easier to remove and install the mobo without the tray.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> You might want to do some careful measuring before you buy.
> My front 360 is 45mm thick and I only have about 15mm between it and the GPU. And if you have room with your GPU, I hope you don't plan on taking the motherboard tray out any time soon. I can only just angle it in. At the very least you will have to cut off the bit that extends past the rear I/O.


I have measured it and it should fit, although it would be a very tight fit. I should have about 5mm room between the UT60 and the 280X. And taking out the mobo currently means draining the loop anyways.
But I'll very likely run into issues, a small price for modding/building.

The only worry I have is the length of the rad (400mm) and where to cut exactly to still support it. You won't have a picture of your cut?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> In regards to the mobo tray, I have a general question for anyone that has had their xb apart many times.
> 
> How do you remove the mobo, with tray or without? I have done it both ways but I have found it is way easier to remove and install the mobo without the tray.


I keep the board on the tray unless I absolutely have to take it off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> The only worry I have is the length of the rad (400mm) and where to cut exactly to still support it. You won't have a picture of your cut?


I don't actually have any pictures of the front being modded. But it's not that tricky. I just measured out the four corner screw holes and drilled them into the front, spaced so that the middle fan was centered.
Then I simply cut away everything except those holes.

As for size. My rads are only 4mm shorter than yours. At the larger end where the fittings go, I have 4mm to the inside edge of the case and on at the other end I have a bit over 17mm. So you should have plenty of room.


----------



## audiophil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I have also read 70 is, or is very near, max safe operating temps.
> 
> My 840 pro 256gb (OS / main games drive) runs about 30, 300gb velociraptor (Main games, apps) high 30's, 2x1tb wd black caviar (steam drive/ storage drive) these are in the xdock and run the hottest at low 40's.
> 
> Edit: These are temps with a 120mm at 900 rpm blowing against each drive location through the side panels (modded) and passively venting out the back.


SSD? The SMART or whatever is probably just firing off a max value erroneously or bugging out when reading the SSD. I recommend going in the case and feeling the thing. Well, carefully. Probably fine.

Even running an OS, Swap, whatever. . .the SSD is going to be idle or close to it relatively speaking. Constantly doing 500 MB/s R/W would probably be a different story though. Ambient temp / placement in the case combined with whatever temp the particular SSD stabilizes when powered up will be the primary factors for the vast majority of users.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiophil*
> 
> SSD? The SMART or whatever is probably just firing off a max value erroneously or bugging out when reading the SSD. I recommend going in the case and feeling the thing. Well, carefully. Probably fine.
> 
> Even running an OS, Swap, whatever. . .the SSD is going to be idle or close to it relatively speaking. Constantly doing 500 MB/s R/W would probably be a different story though. Ambient temp / placement in the case combined with whatever temp the particular SSD stabilizes when powered up will be the primary factors for the vast majority of users.


Be careful not to confuse SMART and S.M.A.R.T.


----------



## SortOfGrim

So with a 30mm thick radiator in push/pull I still have ample (ahum) room to install the 280x. Let me rephrase that..I can remove the gpu without hitting the rad.
With the 60mm thick radiator (push only) things become a bit problematic. I only have 4mm of wiggle space between the gpu and the radiator. I tried to install and remove the 280x and narrowly succeeded









30mm thick rad



60mm thick rad ^+v


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> So with a 30mm thick radiator in push/pull I still have ample (ahum) room to install the 280x. Let me rephrase that..I can remove the gpu without hitting the rad.
> With the 60mm thick radiator (push only) things become a bit problematic. I only have 4mm of wiggle space between the gpu and the radiator. I tried to install and remove the 280x and narrowly succeeded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30mm thick rad
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60mm thick rad ^+v


Which rad is that?


----------



## SortOfGrim

The 30mm is a Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 240, the 60mm is a Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 FC rad 240.


----------



## Moower

Hi everyone. I'm going to buy this case soon, and I have few questions about it.
I'm preaty much silent freak and thats why i want to instal 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro on top and 2x 120mm Corsair AF120 Quiet edition on front. With the last ones comes RPM reducers (7V) . My question is: can i mount fan added to case in the back pluged thrue RPM reducer provaided by Corsair? How laud will it be then?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moower*
> 
> My question is: can i mount fan added to case in the back pluged thrue RPM reducer provaided by Corsair? How laud will it be then?


Your question makes no sense. please structure your sentence in a comprehensible manner.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moower*
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm going to buy this case soon, and I have few questions about it.
> I'm preaty much silent freak and thats why i want to instal 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro on top and 2x 120mm Corsair AF120 Quiet edition on front. With the last ones comes RPM reducers (7V) . My question is: can i mount fan added to case in the back pluged thrue RPM reducer provaided by Corsair? How laud will it be then?


It will be quieter without the top fan. And as for the rear fan I see no reason why you cant mount it with a voltage adapter, unless I misunderstood your question.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moower*
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm going to buy this case soon, and I have few questions about it.
> I'm preaty much silent freak and thats why i want to instal 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro on top and 2x 120mm Corsair AF120 Quiet edition on front. With the last ones comes RPM reducers (7V) . My question is: can i mount fan added to case in the back pluged thrue RPM reducer provaided by Corsair? How laud will it be then?


Yes, you can mount added fan to case in back and plug thrue RPM reducer provaided by Corsair. This will make less laud.


----------



## Alphas

The front panels 120mm will be used as intake fans but there is space for radiators on the side panels by removing the handle inserts and the mesh cutout.

Can anyone check for me is it possible to mount 2x 240/280 mm rad with fans on both sides of the panels?

I am intending to water cool 2xSLi GTX770 with intel i5 CPU, how much is the clearance from the motherboard to the side panels?


What clearance do I have for radiator and fans.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphas*
> 
> The front panels 120mm will be used as intake fans but there is space for radiators on the side panels by removing the handle inserts and the mesh cutout.
> 
> Can anyone check for me is it possible to mount 2x 240/280 mm rad with fans on both sides of the panels?
> 
> I am intending to water cool 2xSLi GTX770 with intel i5 CPU, how much is the clearance from the motherboard to the side panels?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What clearance do I have for radiator and fans.


i managed to fit 2 240 swiftech rads on the side panels. i did not put fans on the outside of the case/panel. i thought about using a koolances rad shroud(modified) to go push/pull, but i didn't want the extra fan noise and i don't think i would get the performance benifit with push/pull from a thinner rad.


----------



## kpoeticg

My biggest hurdle with my side 240 was refusing to lose the handles on the XB since they were a big factor in me choosing it. I ended up having to trim the handle & mobo support rail down as i'm sure you know already









If you had a Koolance shroud on each side you'd still have something sturdy to grab onto for transportation. The shroud comes with both regular screws and self-tapping screws for metal i'm guessing. So you can choose which ones you want. Using a shroud on each side would essentially give you handles on each side. Just thought i'd chime in =)

Edit: I was talking to Vaporizer there BTW if it wasn't obvious

Alphas, a rad should fit on both sides with one set of fans. You'll have to do some finagling if you wanna keep the handles tho. The first XB build log i remember on here with a side rad was "Project Ram Fit" by @elcono (i think that's his name). If you search for it, you should see some pics that'll give you a better idea of the space you have to work with

Edit x2: Here http://www.overclock.net/t/1403282/build-log-coolermaster-haf-xb-project-ramfit


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i managed to fit 2 240 swiftech rads on the side panels. i did not put fans on the outside of the case/panel. i thought about using a koolances rad shroud(modified) to go push/pull, but i didn't want the extra fan noise and i don't think i would get the performance benifit with push/pull from a thinner rad.


I love this sooo much haha


----------



## kpoeticg

Agreed, looks sek-see as hell









Vaporizer loves to tell people how he's not really a modder. Don't let him fool you


----------



## SortOfGrim

I really should go for white lighting too, it just looks better.

Also I will go for a more uniform look. The slim 120 rad will go and will be replaced by this


----------



## Alphas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> i managed to fit 2 240 swiftech rads on the side panels. i did not put fans on the outside of the case/panel. i thought about using a koolances rad shroud(modified) to go push/pull, but i didn't want the extra fan noise and i don't think i would get the performance benifit with push/pull from a thinner rad.


Agreed, a push configuration is sufficient, and also the hot air should be expelled out of the case instead of inside the case. Your mod is gorgeous, the clearance of the rad and fan to MB is very tight, seems that I have to get a thin rad with thin fans. Would you mind taking side pictures of the rad on both inside and outside, I just trying to gauge if a 280mm rad CM nepton 280L rad is going to fit nicely?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> My biggest hurdle with my side 240 was refusing to lose the handles on the XB since they were a big factor in me choosing it. I ended up having to trim the handle & mobo support rail down as i'm sure you know already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had a Koolance shroud on each side you'd still have something sturdy to grab onto for transportation. The shroud comes with both regular screws and self-tapping screws for metal i'm guessing. So you can choose which ones you want. Using a shroud on each side would essentially give you handles on each side. Just thought i'd chime in =)
> 
> Edit: I was talking to Vaporizer there BTW if it wasn't obvious
> 
> Alphas, a rad should fit on both sides with one set of fans. You'll have to do some finagling if you wanna keep the handles tho. The first XB build log i remember on here with a side rad was "Project Ram Fit" by @elcono
> (i think that's his name). If you search for it, you should see some pics that'll give you a better idea of the space you have to work with
> 
> Edit x2: Here http://www.overclock.net/t/1403282/build-log-coolermaster-haf-xb-project-ramfit


Actually I do not mind losing the handles, since I seldom carry it, it is also a small cute cube case and easy to carry







I was searching for the mods with side rads, man you are great, I could not even find this. Of course by removing the side handles, this could free up more room on the top side of the panel for a slightly larger rad like 280mm but I am not so sure it is able to line up without obstructing the front panel and rear mountings.

I was considering cosair air 540 but the sideway mounted 5.25 bays and only 2 HDD mounts puts me off.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> My biggest hurdle with my side 240 was refusing to lose the handles on the XB since they were a big factor in me choosing it. I ended up having to trim the handle & mobo support rail down as i'm sure you know already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had a Koolance shroud on each side you'd still have something sturdy to grab onto for transportation. The shroud comes with both regular screws and self-tapping screws for metal i'm guessing. So you can choose which ones you want. Using a shroud on each side would essentially give you handles on each side. Just thought i'd chime in =)
> 
> Edit: I was talking to Vaporizer there BTW if it wasn't obvious
> 
> Alphas, a rad should fit on both sides with one set of fans. You'll have to do some finagling if you wanna keep the handles tho. The first XB build log i remember on here with a side rad was "Project Ram Fit" by @elcono
> (i think that's his name). If you search for it, you should see some pics that'll give you a better idea of the space you have to work with
> 
> Edit x2: Here http://www.overclock.net/t/1403282/build-log-coolermaster-haf-xb-project-ramfit


i was torn about losing the handles. i really liked them and it made it easier to move the box around. i didn't have to remove the structural handles as the rads fit between the frame handles and the MB tray slide thingy. i did how ever lose the handle part in the side panel. i guess if i ever get rid of my WC set up(pfft, ya right) i could just get new side panels and be back to a case with handles. i might try to install some handles to the bottom somehow, but i can't pick up my "inspiration" until pay day.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I love this sooo much haha


you make me blush. let me know when you are ready to trade rigs.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Agreed, looks sek-see as hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaporizer loves to tell people how he's not really a modder. Don't let him fool you


just a (married)guy with tools and "inspiration". i get bored a lot and stare at my rig thinking "what's next" to do to the rig. if i was to not work on the rig, the wife will find a chore for me to do, so i find "other" things to do with my time and list it as my hobby. if the wife tries to interfere with my "hobbies" i tell her then i will go to the bars/clubs and chat up some girls like the other husbands. its amazing how fast the tide will turn once i say that.


----------



## kpoeticg

The fan holes in the shroud would act as handles tho is my point. So if you miss the handles, getting shrouds for both sides would give you push/pull + handles. The sheet metal screws it comes with are pretty sturdy.


----------



## Alphas

Erm,would a 280mm rad eg CM nepton 280L rad is going to fit nicely?


----------



## kpoeticg

That's tough to guess. I don't think fans would fit on either side. I trimmed the handle and mobo support rail to fit a 240 + fans + ~1/2 the handle. I'd probly put the 280 in the front and a 240 in the side


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphas*
> 
> Agreed, a push configuration is sufficient, and also the hot air should be expelled out of the case instead of inside the case. Your mod is gorgeous, the clearance of the rad and fan to MB is very tight, seems that I have to get a thin rad with thin fans. Would you mind taking side pictures of the rad on both inside and outside, I just trying to gauge if a 280mm rad CM nepton 280L rad is going to fit nicely?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I do not mind losing the handles, since I seldom carry it, it is also a small cute cube case and easy to carry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was searching for the mods with side rads, man you are great, I could not even find this. Of course by removing the side handles, this could free up more room on the top side of the panel for a slightly larger rad like 280mm but I am not so sure it is able to line up without obstructing the front panel and rear mountings.
> 
> I was considering cosair air 540 but the sideway mounted 5.25 bays and only 2 HDD mounts puts me off.


for me here in the desert, having positive pressure(and filters) was much more important then my MB temps. delta is about 2-3 degrees with light usage, and about 7-9 degrees when gaming. i will take some pics after work and post them here for ya. only the view from the top and front look complete as the rest of the cube is a WIP. stay tuned.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphas*
> 
> Erm,would a 280mm rad eg CM nepton 280L rad is going to fit nicely?


i wanted so bad to install 3x 280's. the issues i had with the front 280 was that i could not find a good location for the ports(when fans attached on the inside of the rad) when rads were installed on the side panels. as for the sides, i could have put a 280 there, but i would have had to put the fans on the outside of the case. that and i would have have to buy new 280's at 25-30mm thick to fit between the MB slide thingy and the side panel(so i wouldn't have to mod the MB slider). i looked at the 540 air myself( and still do) , but i love the HAF XB(and will probably never switch until i can afford a CL Mercury S8) horizontal MB and if i were to lay the AIR 540 on it's side, i didn't like the fact of having two unfinished sides and two finished sides.


----------



## wthenshaw

Soon.....



And after this: custom loop in my HAF.

Lots of fun coming up for me.


----------



## Jugurnot

Nice bike, just a wee little one!

We all have goodies on the way...


----------



## GaMbi2004

I have to agree.. the side radiators is a sweet idea!
But I would not sacrifice my handles and side windows for it..



So just went with external 3x360 external radiator in the "pedestal" connected with QDCs so I can fast and easy disconnect the external and just run with 240+120 (would LOVE a 360 in the front though)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Only weakness in this is, I have to go for lover OC when taking my cube for LAN parties etc.

As you may be able to see, the external is smaller than the XB, so I was kinda toying around with the idea of shaving the basement and implementing it IN the XB!! but where would I put the PSU?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon.....
> 
> 
> 
> And after this: custom loop in my HAF.
> 
> Lots of fun coming up for me.


A nitro RC bike, how cool!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Nice bike, just a wee little one!
> 
> We all have goodies on the way...


love to see that in the HAF XB! Let me know how the onboard sound ..erm sounds like, k?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> A nitro RC bike, how cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love to see that in the HAF XB! Let me know how the onboard sound ..erm sounds like, k?


I dont think it will make it into the xb. Got my sights set on the Phanteks enthoo evolv


----------



## mlivvy

Hello All,

Some great looking XB's in here.

I have a question..

Does anyone know what color matches the black on the XB case? Maybe the krylon fusion satin black?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## vaporizer

here's pics of the rest of the case. WIP


----------



## Alphas

what a cable mess, lol. Looks like a 280mm rad is too large on the side panels, and I have to use a 240mm rad. Cooler master Glacer 240L should be able to fit without obstructing the MB supports and it has a built in reservoir, make it easiest to bleed the rad.


----------



## Alphas

The left side has 30.0mm clearance to the MB support

The right side 30.0mm too

The dimension of the Glacer 240L fit in perfectly, at least according to the model in sketchup!


----------



## SortOfGrim

this case isn't designed with cable management in mind.

Does the sketchup model have accurate measurements?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> this
> case
> isn't
> designed
> with
> cable
> management
> in
> mind.


WAT.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> love to see that in the HAF XB! Let me know how the onboard sound ..erm sounds like, k?


I will let you know for sure, should have it and the g3258 next week sometime.


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> this case isn't designed with watercooling in mind.


FTFY.

IMO I think it's designed for airflow and tower coolers, and just happens to support being modder friendly for doing whatever your imagination allows


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> FTFY.
> 
> IMO I think it's designed for airflow and tower coolers, and just happens to support being modder friendly for doing whatever your imagination allows


You can do a pretty good watercooling set up in an unmodded HAF XB


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You can do a pretty good watercooling set up in an unmodded HAF XB


Most of them still look a bit messy to me though, except for the few that use straight pipes and 90 degree bends.

Then again, I can't really speak, as I don't even watercool myself, I like having gigantic metallic bricks on my silicon


----------



## wthenshaw

It's going to be a challenge for me when I get mine fully watercooled. I don't like mess.


----------



## SortOfGrim

hahaha


----------



## Luke Cool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> Most of them still look a bit messy to me though, except for the few that use straight pipes and 90 degree bends.
> 
> Then again, I can't really speak, as I don't even watercool myself, I like having gigantic metallic bricks on my silicon


Each system has its good and bad points. Most of mine are also air cooled.

A liquid cooling system is, without a doubt, the highest performance cooling system available. They are efficient, they absorb heat from the component they protect, and release it outside of the case. It needs cleaning, maintenance, and checks a lot like any other cooling system. It does have a few extra down sides though.

1.If the pump fails, the protected components will, all of the sudden have no cooling. If the fan fails on an air cooled system, it will at least passively cool the item it is protecting.
2.If the system springs a leak, it can cost you a very expensive computer. You may think your safe because you use a nonconductive fluid, but that isn't safe ether; nonconductive fluid conducts electricity when mixed with dust, a smoke film, or any other contaminates that are already on the board.
3.Because of its complexity, it is more difficult to install, there is more that can go wrong, and it's less reliable.
4.This type of system can be very expensive


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke Cool*
> 
> 1.If the pump fails, the protected components will, all of the sudden have no cooling. If the fan fails on an air cooled system, it will at least passively cool the item it is protecting.


And this is my main reason for avoiding them. The other points are just addons for why I don't use them or tell people to get one. From what I've seen it's only worth watercooling if you do your own custom loop, otherwise you get the same results by sticking the largest Noctua cooler on a CPU for most of the single/dual length radiators.


----------



## Rahldrac

Hello good people.
Have any of you tried this http://skinflint.co.uk/eu/king-mod-premium-damping-set-for-cooler-master-haf-xb-a879719.html ?
Thinking about using it for the top (since i do not have the windowed version), and the side? From what I have heard you get minimal gains from putting in a 200mm fan, so why not ?


----------



## Rahldrac

So back to things that actually have something to do with the case does a Noctua nh-d15 fit in this case? Im guessing it will block for a 200mm fan at least. So that brings me to my next question. Have anybody tried anything like this: http://skinflint.co.uk/eu/king-mod-premium-damping-set-for-cooler-master-haf-xb-a879719.html ?


----------



## Luke Cool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> So back to things that actually have something to do with the case does a Noctua nh-d15 fit in this case? Im guessing it will block for a 200mm fan at least. So that brings me to my next question. Have anybody tried anything like this: http://skinflint.co.uk/eu/king-mod-premium-damping-set-for-cooler-master-haf-xb-a879719.html ?


Those look a little stiff. Softer foam (like you use in a Chair cushion) will be quieter cheaper, and more damage resistant.

The reusable green filters used in air conditioners can be bought in different thicknesses. I use them as filters because they are free flowing longer and they're easy to clean. They have one other side effect that you will like, they dampen noise.[


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> So back to things that actually have something to do with the case does a Noctua nh-d15 fit in this case? Im guessing it will block for a 200mm fan at least. So that brings me to my next question. Have anybody tried anything like this: http://skinflint.co.uk/eu/king-mod-premium-damping-set-for-cooler-master-haf-xb-a879719.html ?


the HAF XB supports cpu coolers up to 180mm, the max height (with fan) of the NH-D15 is 165mm, so it's fits.

Those dampeners work great, I used them before in different cases (Corsair 650D & CM Storm Trooper). They are easy to cut and stick really good (which can also be a disadvantage). Disadvantage is less room for cables and the possible increased heat (in the lower section of the case). And it might not look great on the side panels as you would see the sticky part of the damping set through the mesh. But maybe they thought of something for that.


----------



## Rahldrac

But other options are great! Yes I will probably buy something pre-made because I'm not that much of a modder. But knowing the other options are always great!


----------



## Luke Cool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Those dampeners work great, I used them before in different cases (Corsair 650D & CM Storm Trooper). They are easy to cut and stick really good (which can also be a disadvantage). Disadvantage is less room for cables and the possible increased heat (in the lower section of the case). And it might not look great on the side panels as you would see the sticky part of the damping set through the mesh. But maybe they thought of something for that.




The flatter harder and smoother a surface is, the less it will absorb noise.
There appearance causes me to question their ability to do this job.
But you said that they work great. What are the dampeners made of?


----------



## wthenshaw

"the flatter harder" surface yes allows through more noise, but these are *denser* foams, which is better for soundproofing.


----------



## Luke Cool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> "the flatter harder" surface yes allows through more noise, but these are *denser* foams, which is better for soundproofing.



This post discuses what is a good material to soundproof the HAF case.
Compare the above left sound proofing material to the picture the shown of the "HAF sound dampeners" kit in the right picture.
Denser foams like EPP and rubber type foams are never used in sound proof rooms (for good reason).
The dense, smooth foam reflects sound a lot better than it absorbs it. But I think I figured out why this stuff works !!
It works the same way as coating the outside of a bathtub with tar before you install it.
The bathtub loses its metallic sound and has a more solid sound and feel.

Rubber type foams, which this stuff looks to be, will deaden sound to some degree because it kills the resonance of the case it is attached to. This is the reason it is secured so well to the case. Its big advantage is, it will do its job in a minimal amount of space.

If they are trying to deaden sound, they would have been better off leaving the surface texture a little rough; but they chose to smooth it so it will look better and be easy to clean. Texture wise, they made it more user friendly, rather than functional. The rough textured sponge type foam that is used in sound proof rooms has to be vacuumed, and takes hours to clean it. Basically, it only looks new once.

What I learned here is important.
Vents do not need to be covered for this "HAF sound dampeners" kit to work, a fan filter over the vent will do fine.
This kit, after installed, will make the case have a more solid sound and feel.


----------



## Rahldrac

All very logical when you think about it. And I do believe that if you have silent fans, you do not need very much dampening to get to an okay decibel level.
The main thought behind it, is to remove some of the GPU noise, since the top is wide open.
Probably changing to Be quiet! universal big tower pack. It looks a bit denser (And it's what the shop had in stock).

Thanks!


----------



## damric

Fellas,

Will a 280mm radiator like the CM Nepton fit in this thing or what? I see the mounts for 140mm fans. Anyone tried?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric*
> 
> Fellas,
> 
> Will a 280mm radiator like the CM Nepton fit in this thing or what? I see the mounts for 140mm fans. Anyone tried?


You should have no problem fitting any 240mm or 280mm rad to the front. The mounting holes are elongated to accept different spacings.


----------



## Jugurnot

Been quiet here for a few days....

I will break the silence with my proposed updates to my HAF XB!!!!!

Recently I bought an msi z97m gaming motherboard and G3258 Anniversary Pentium (as a placeholder for broadwell). I initially was going to buy another case specifically for an matx, the enthoo evolv to be exact, but it isn't available to buy yet and no one really knows when it will come out. There aren't many other cases that I really liked, especially compared to the XB. There is the Carbide Air 240 but that isn't available yet either. So I have made the decision to move the new board into the XB, and add more rads! Also im going to be changing the tubing and fittings and will entertain the idea of acrylic tubing. You may think it silly to watercool this pentium but to be honest im doing this more for the fun of building and modding than performance, at this time anyway (understand that this will eventually have a $400+ cpu later on).

I have really liked the way I have the XB on its left side, bottom against the wall on my desk top. It works well with my loop configuration and you can look right through the top pannel window. Only problem is my reservoir is fixed to the side pannel, so it is a pita to get it off and service the res if need be. So im going to change how its mounted so the reservoir is attched to the top rail, while leaving the handle completely intact and functional with side panel able to come off without a hitch. The next thing to do would be put feet on the bottom (originally left side of case) to allow airflow for a proposed 240 rad. And last but certainly not least I will mod the front to accept a 360mm rad.

So the planning begins now, and ideas you have are very much appreciated!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Awesome, Jugurnot!

You should make the 'left side' window panel with these hinges, maybe even with magnets for closing.

And while you put the case on it's side, you should (if you haven't already) mod a 240/360 in the hdd/psu side, cut a few holes. Go nuts I say









As for the silence here..no updates on my rig, waiting on the most important item..the coolant to be delivered. Made another change in the loop..and most likely will add/change the 120x30mm rad for a 120x60mm in the near future.
But the hero magnum has dibs on all new hardware.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Awesome, Jugurnot!
> 
> You should make the 'left side' window panel with these hinges, maybe even with magnets for closing.
> 
> And while you put the case on it's side, you should (if you haven't already) mod a 240/360 in the hdd/psu side, cut a few holes. Go nuts I say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the silence here..no updates on my rig, waiting on the most important item..the coolant to be delivered. Made another change in the loop..and most likely will add/change the 120x30mm rad for a 120x60mm in the near future.
> But the hero magnum has dibs on all new hardware.


Here's a picture of how it sits right now, you are talking about the 'right' side correct?

I actually really like the idea of hinges







Wont be able to fit any rads down there as im using all the hdd space. I havent planned anything in the 5.25 area yet... 120mm rad maybe?


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

GUYS has any one ever tried to make an air filter for the front 120/140 mm fans.. ??? like a neat bracket to slide in a filter element..


----------



## wthenshaw

Not that I have seen in this thread no.


----------



## SortOfGrim

done! (ish, for now, hopefully)


----------



## wthenshaw

Any good with a soldering iron Seb?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> GUYS has any one ever tried to make an air filter for the front 120/140 mm fans.. ??? like a neat bracket to slide in a filter element..


Hmmm this is interesting. That is one of the issues I have with this case is the main air intake is NOT filter friendly. The combination of the wire mesh, filter mesh, AND the bulky plastic honey comb made for alot of restriction.

When my case gets torn down in the next few days I will see what is required to make a slot loading filter or a magnetic one that is either 240 or 360mm long, for easy cleaning


----------



## wthenshaw

I took out my filter mesh because it was annoying me how much dust it WAS picky up and sitting on the outside of the case,


----------



## SortOfGrim

soldering iron.. why?


----------



## wthenshaw

To chop that led strip in the bottom right corner of the photo and solder a couple inches of wire between the contacts to tidy it up


----------



## SortOfGrim

I've put that on the "to do list", just under 'buy a soldering iron'. That or velcro


----------



## wthenshaw

I have too many soldering irons


----------



## GaMbi2004

Looks good SOG!

I like how you added
Quote:


> (ish, for now, hopefully)










course there is still a few minor details to attend to.

Also, It looks like the same type of strip as im using.. it can be bend quite hard.. mine is hidden 100% without soldering wires for the bends (lazy me)
How long is it? only front and left side? if thats the case.. I agree with wthenshaw. maybe even cut it up into 3 equal sizes and have it centered front, left and right.

Also, after looking at your pics quite a few times.. I noticed the electrical tape around your.. front USB / audio cable? what happened there? just trying to cover up the ugly multi coloured wires?

But all in all.. your build is really turning out great!








I like it!

*Edit
Also the 120mm fan


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> done! (ish, for now, hopefully)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice looking. I like the idea of mounting the pump and res on top of the mobo tray.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> Most of them still look a bit messy to me though, except for the few that use straight pipes and 90 degree bends.
> 
> Then again, I can't really speak, as I don't even watercool myself, I like having gigantic metallic bricks on my silicon


Mine's not ideal, but if it weren't for the power cords for the GPU's I'd say the rest is pretty well hidden.



Should probably get a new picture though with the new 40mm fans. This is all I have currently. Just trying to keep the mobo a little bit cooler as the factory heatsinks are only just adequate in this regard and there aren't any waterblocks for this MOBO (watercooling wasn't part of the original plan).



I'd still love to get a plexi top and sides for this thing, but that's money I'd have to divert from other hobbies and I'd be the only one to see it 99% of the time.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Looks good SOG!
> 
> I like how you added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> course there is still a few minor details to attend to.
> 
> Also, It looks like the same type of strip as im using.. it can be bend quite hard.. mine is hidden 100% without soldering wires for the bends (lazy me)
> How long is it? only front and left side? if thats the case.. I agree with wthenshaw. maybe even cut it up into 3 equal sizes and have it centered front, left and right.
> 
> Also, after looking at your pics quite a few times.. I noticed the electrical tape around your.. front USB / audio cable? what happened there? just trying to cover up the ugly multi coloured wires?
> 
> But all in all.. your build is really turning out great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it!
> 
> *Edit
> Also the 120mm fan


Thanx man!

It's the Phobya led strip, 60 cm. The double sided sticky tape completely effed up, so I had to improvise. I will look into making it look better. As for the wire, it has the dual connector AC'97 and the other one (I forget), I taped it a long time ago and just left it like that. But I'll rewire or re-route it soon, also because I can't see the q-led anymore.

What about the 120 fan? Too bright? Too red. Well though, it's for ambient light and it cools pretty good while still be silent









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> *Very nice looking. I like the idea of mounting the pump and res on top of the mobo tray.*
> Mine's not ideal, but if it weren't for the power cords for the GPU's I'd say the rest is pretty well hidden.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should probably get a new picture though with the new 40mm fans. This is all I have currently. Just trying to keep the mobo a little bit cooler as the factory heatsinks are only just adequate in this regard and there aren't any waterblocks for this MOBO (watercooling wasn't part of the original plan).
> 
> 
> 
> I'd still love to get a plexi top and sides for this thing, but that's money I'd have to divert from other hobbies and I'd be the only one to see it 99% of the time.


Thanks! M-ATX does have it's benefits







It does hit the side of the mobo but I haven't experienced any issues till this day. Originally I had the pump in the bottom, but for some odd reason it couldn't push to the top..I still find it weird, cause I had no issues in the previous case: CM Trooper..

You could get Bitfenix extenders for the psu. they come in all sort of colors.
I have a 40mm fan on the heatsink of my amd htpc..and it makes a lot of noise while not performing great.


----------



## mavisky

Yea, I've considered them, but haven't made the purchase yet. At this point I'm about the only one who ever sees the PC aside from when I share a few photos of it online and at this point I'm still ok with the black cables. At least OK enough to not feel the need to spend money just to change their color.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Naah.. the fan looks good! meant the wire for the fan







also taped up ^^
I use the Phobya LED too







my self adhesive also went bad fairly fast (actually, it went bad while I was applying it, lol) and not only between the "glue"->case.. also "glue"-> strip.. it cant even hold on to what it was meant for?









Anyways.. my strip goes all the way around, so I just pushed it into the corners, and after going all the way around, the strip held itself in place ^^ I cant believe it is still holding though.
I got the 300cm one.. so I even got some to spare, witch I cut off and planing to put somewhere.. maybe under my upcomming DIY Mobo armor?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Naah.. the fan looks good! *meant the wire for the fan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also taped up ^^
> I use the Phobya LED too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my self adhesive also went bad fairly fast (actually, it went bad while I was applying it, lol) and not only between the "glue"->case.. also "glue"-> strip.. it cant even hold on to what it was meant for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways.. my strip goes all the way around, so I just pushed it into the corners, and after going all the way around, the strip held itself in place ^^ I cant believe it is still holding though.
> I got the 300cm one.. so I even got some to spare, witch I cut off and planing to put somewhere.. maybe under my upcomming DIY Mobo armor?


ah. *No*, that's the signal wire from the pump, swiftech cheaped out on that. And I ghetto fixed it








I'm terrible with rewiring cables or sleeving them, so... (shrugs)

edit: I could reposition the led strip, make it less obvious ghetto


----------



## Jugurnot

Small update. Rig is completely stripped down and a few components are in to help get the mod gears turning. I have some crazy plans that I have not seen done on an XB as of yet, so im going to keep it hush hush for now, until I have more concrete plans.

Heres a pic of the feet moved to the bottom. They are just there with double sided tape for now.



And a quick sketch with 360 in front and potential 240 in the bottom, but I may put this in the backside. I will be using the same model of rad as the 120 in the picture (RX120,240,360)


----------



## kidvapor

Hey guys, I really love the this case and I want to pick it up, I know its not geared for 3.5" bays but I have a bunch of drives and I also have a BUNCH of drive cages from a lot of other builds that I removed them from. My question is can any one tell me how much space is under the motherboard tray? I'm no stranger to modding, just want to know if any of my cages will fit. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kuudere

The newer revision actually has 3.5 and 5.25 bays, the first version is the one that had the 4x 2.5 mounts, which I actually filled up with an SSD and 3 750GB drives, since they weren't being used for anything else. I decided to make a storage space array of roughly 2TB across the three with a backup to another drive I keep in mine, but that's beside the point.

I think there's maybe 5ish inches between the floor and the motherboard tray.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidvapor*
> 
> Hey guys, I really love the this case and I want to pick it up, I know its not geared for 3.5" bays but I have a bunch of drives and I also have a BUNCH of drive cages from a lot of other builds that I removed them from. My question is can any one tell me how much space is under the motherboard tray? I'm no stranger to modding, just want to know if any of my cages will fit. Thanks in advance!


There is 4 and 1/8 of an inch of space.


----------



## kidvapor

@Kuudere
This is news to me lol thanks

@Jugurnot
Thanks!


----------



## DrVeloz

Hi everyone, I have a similar question, can anyone suggest a website where I can actually find the 3.5mm HDD cage that the HAF XB evo comes with so I can install it in my Original HAF XB. And if any of you knows of a video tutorial on how to change the color of the front panel led power button and HDD light from it's original red to blue please post it in your reply. Thanks in advance. By the way for those of you who watch Game of Thrones I named my HAF XB Tyrian, cause it's short and stubby, very smart, and really knows how to play the Game, hence my profile picture.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidvapor*
> 
> Hey guys, I really love the this case and I want to pick it up, I know its not geared for 3.5" bays but I have a bunch of drives and I also have a BUNCH of drive cages from a lot of other builds that I removed them from. My question is can any one tell me how much space is under the motherboard tray? I'm no stranger to modding, just want to know if any of my cages will fit. Thanks in advance!


Can't remember the precise number, but you have around 11cm. from the bottom of the case the the underside of the motherboard tray. That is enough to have 3.5" drives standing on their side. In fact, my storage drive is mounted just like that.


----------



## HothTron

Anyone happen to know if this monster will fit inside? The huge azz Thermalright 140 Power


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Anyone happen to know if this monster will fit inside? The huge azz Thermalright 140 Power


It sure will!


----------



## Luke Cool

Thermalright 140 Power
Dimension: L155 mm x W53.4 mm x H170 mm

Off of the Newegg "Cooler Master HAF XB EVO" product page
Supports Tower CPU coolers with a height of up to 180mm

It will fit with room to spare.


----------



## HothTron

Awesome, im gonna finally retire my old Xigamatek Dark Knight after 5 years of use, its served me well though.


----------



## Luke Cool

I'm not quite ready to retire mine. It's a great cooler.


----------



## SortOfGrim

this! is! amazing!
Stationær --- The Mech Core by Balstyrisk


----------



## HothTron

^ How the fuu.........


----------



## Jugurnot

Oh my jeebus a HAF XB stacker!


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> this! is! amazing!
> Stationær --- The Mech Core by Balstyrisk


i want one. not sure what he is using all the room for, but i bet i could fill it up with rads.


----------



## Jugurnot

I figured it would be fully water cooled.


----------



## Kuudere

Why retire it unless you want something better? Not like heatsinks age / get old
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> this! is! amazing!
> Stationær --- The Mech Core by Balstyrisk


Just a glitch in the Matrix. Move along, nothing to see here


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I figured it would be fully water cooled.


GPUs are air cooled.


----------



## GaMbi2004

What is in the bottom half!!??!?!! I wanna know!

The GPUs are indeed air cooled, so what is the need for the double height?

TBH, Im not really that impressed.. iw seen way cleaner window mods in here, the top still has its hump. as of now, the bottom half does not make sense to me.
The front is awesome! I wonder where he/she got that. the rest is just two XB's stacked with a few not too impressive looking mods.
If the bottom half indeed is for radiators, I would have cut it in half to reduce the height a bit, would still have room for a 3x360 "external" radiator + more, inside it.

Anyways.. it is something new done to the HAF XB







always interesting.


----------



## SortOfGrim

I would have used the front to stack 3x 360 rads vertically (looks like it could work) and cool the gpu's too. It isn't the prettiest mod (front bezel look) but I like the concept.
Found the pic on techpowerup!


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> GPUs are air cooled.


Yeah thats why I said it. I was surprised when I saw them being air cooled. Those pictures also dont show how big that thing is! It would look silly o n the floor next to a desk


----------



## wthenshaw

I don't really find the mod that impressive, the front panel is simply a sheet of metal with holes drilled by a machine, the way they covered up the motherboard I/O and PCI ports was just a bit of metal and looked untidy.

All that extra space... Not a lot of water cooling so I would guess storage drives.


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> Why retire it unless you want something better? Not like heatsinks age / get old


Because I do want something better.


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> Just a glitch in the Matrix. Move along, nothing to see here


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> What is in the bottom half!!??!?!! I wanna know!
> 
> The GPUs are indeed air cooled, so what is the need for the double height?
> 
> TBH, Im not really that impressed.. iw seen way cleaner window mods in here, the top still has its hump. as of now, the bottom half does not make sense to me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I don't really find the mod that impressive, the front panel is simply a sheet of metal with holes drilled by a machine, the way they covered up the motherboard I/O and PCI ports was just a bit of metal and looked untidy.
> 
> All that extra space... Not a lot of water cooling so I would guess storage drives.


Wow...talk about harsh armchair warrior opinions. Lets see you do better then.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Wow...talk about harsh armchair warrior opinions. Lets see you do better then.


Ahh the classic generic response to criticism. Good stuff.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Wow...talk about harsh armchair warrior opinions. Lets see you do better then.


Mimimimi. When was it a competition to see who can stack the most unneeded XBs possible?

Oops.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Wow...talk about harsh armchair warrior opinions. *Lets see you do better then*.


I feel like I already did







@wthenshaw too! and @Kuudere comment was only complimenting the mod?

My comment was based as a counterpoint to all the "WOW! that looks awesome!!" etc.. not really that harsh?

are you the creator @HothTron? or why do you think that what a few of us said is so bad?

*Edit
Assuming you are.. PLZ, Plz, plz tell us what goodies you have hidden in the sub basement?







I generally want to know!


----------



## HothTron

Such is the downside to binary speech across analog screens, meanings/feelings get easily lost/missed/mistranslated. As such, it came across as harsh finger pointing, to me anyway. *Es Tut Mir Leid.*

Anyway, back to XB topic, what is the hotswap PCB like now on the HAF XB EVO or older XB? I knew over a year ago some people had some serious issues with the PCB killing hard drives, human error or otherwise and I think it went through a new revision, maybe two?

Reason I ask is I got an awesome offer last year after I met the product manager at PAX PRIME and the ACTUAL designer of the XB who's name I forget. He liked what I did to my XB so I got a free pair of CM headphones and a Stacker T-Shirt! I asked about possible changes to the XB and the product manager said

"Pretty soon" and I was like

"Damn, I just got my case not too long ago"

And then he offered to upgrade me to a new HAF XB free of charge cause of the coold mods I did!! He told me to just swap out the parts and non modded panels from my older XB and send the older it back and I would just need to pay shipping for that!

I got in touch with him earlier this week as I totally forgot about the offer almost a year ago after moving outa state and I just remembered this weekend about it as i'm going to PAX PRIME again and he said in the email "Yep, I remember you and defintely remember case, send me your address, we'll send one to you"

Thanks CoolerMaster for being so freaking awesome!


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Such is the downside to binary speech across analog screens, meanings/feelings get easily lost/missed/mistranslated. As such, it came across as harsh finger pointing, to me anyway.


That is why some people ask for clarification rather than going on the attack. But that would be too simple I guess.


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> That is why some people ask for clarification rather than going on the attack. But that would be too simple I guess.


Call it a personal flaw of mine of going to trolling mode automatically. OCD is such a curse...


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Such is the downside to binary speech across analog screens, meanings/feelings get easily lost/missed/mistranslated. As such, it came across as harsh finger pointing, to me anyway. *Es Tut Mir Leid.*
> 
> Anyway, back to XB topic, what is the hotswap PCB like now on the HAF XB EVO or older XB? I knew over a year ago some people had some serious issues with the PCB killing hard drives, human error or otherwise and I think it went through a new revision, maybe two?
> 
> Reason I ask is I got an awesome offer last year after I met the product manager at PAX PRIME and the case designer of the XB who's name I forget. He liked what I did to my XB so I got a free pair of CM headphones and a Stacker T-Shirt! I asked about possible changes to the XB and the product manager said
> 
> "Pretty soon" and I was like
> 
> "Damn, I just got my case not too long ago"
> 
> And then he offered to upgrade me to a new HAF XB free of charge cause of the coold mods I did!! He told me to just swap out the parts and non modded panels from my older XB and send the older it back and I would just need to pay shipping for that!
> 
> I got in touch with him earlier this week as I totally forgot about the offer almost a year ago after moving outa state and I just remembered this weekend about it as i'm going to PAX PRIME again and he said in the email "Yep, I remember you and defintely remember case, send me your address, we'll send one to you"
> 
> Thanks CoolerMaster for being so freaking awesome!


That is so cool. Nice to meet the men/women behind some of these great products


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Such is the downside to binary speech across analog screens, meanings/feelings get easily lost/missed/mistranslated. As such, it came across as harsh finger pointing, to me anyway. *Es Tut Mir Leid.*
> 
> Anyway, back to XB topic, what is the hotswap PCB like now on the HAF XB EVO or older XB? I knew over a year ago some people had some serious issues with the PCB killing hard drives, human error or otherwise and I think it went through a new revision, maybe two?
> 
> Reason I ask is I got an awesome offer last year after I met the product manager at PAX PRIME and the ACTUAL designer of the XB who's name I forget. He liked what I did to my XB so I got a free pair of CM headphones and a Stacker T-Shirt! I asked about possible changes to the XB and the product manager said
> 
> "Pretty soon" and I was like
> 
> "Damn, I just got my case not too long ago"
> 
> And then he offered to upgrade me to a new HAF XB free of charge cause of the coold mods I did!! He told me to just swap out the parts and non modded panels from my older XB and send the older it back and I would just need to pay shipping for that!
> 
> I got in touch with him earlier this week as I totally forgot about the offer almost a year ago after moving outa state and I just remembered this weekend about it as i'm going to PAX PRIME again and he said in the email "Yep, I remember you and defintely remember case, send me your address, we'll send one to you"
> 
> *Thanks CoolerMaster for being so freaking awesome!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


As I recall, the original HAF XB had a flaw with the power cable being able to be put in the wrong way around, hence frying the HDD / SSD.. it was fixed later on and revised for sata connection in EVO..
I contacted CM myself with this matter, and they said that they did not have the revised versions in stock (Europe) but told me to contact them again in a month or two and they would send me a new unit. *thanks CM for being so freaking awesome*
I actually forgot about this







its about 4 months ago.. better send them a new mail ^^ thx for making me remember this..!









I feel like things has cooled down now? may I ask now what you have hidden in the lower HAF? (pun intended)
Is it just a pedestal, or do you carry 100TB of storage down there?


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> As I recall, the original HAF XB had a flaw with the power cable being able to be put in the wrong way around, hence frying the HDD / SSD.. it was fixed later on and revised for sata connection in EVO. I feel like things has cooled down now? may I ask now what you have hidden in the lower HAF? (pun intended)
> Is it just a pedestal, or do you carry 100TB of storage down there?


Oh sweet, they finally ditched that stupid molex connector? Thank God, there is no reason to have anything molex powered in 2014, smart move on CoolerMaster. Uhh, thats not my case either.

_*EDIT: Some seaching found my answers.*_

*1. Original version. Killed drives left and right according to a lot of peeps on newegg, user error or not.*










*2. Ver 2.0. Flexible molex and I think CM added power modulation/diodes/capacitors to help with power surges? I think?
*









_1. Changes the SATA mount to the top and flush mounted to the PCB so it will be less hard to knock off the port if end user slammed their PSU in (somepeople don't heed the 180mm length limit and break the back of the PCB)
2. Changes the molex power connector to 40mm lead, so you can grab it and make sure the installation is right
3. Improved layout that adds at least 5mm space, and is more stable connection
_

*3. Ver 3.0.This looks like the newest version with SATA, dunno anything beyond that.*


----------



## wthenshaw

Edit: Oops.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Wow...talk about harsh armchair warrior opinions. *Lets see you do better then*.


challenge accepted. now i just need to find a cheap second HAF XB ( and some cash). it might take a while for me to complete, but stay tuned and a pic will appear.

edit: Thanks for the concept. i have thought about doing it, but until i saw your, i wasn't sure if i would like it enough to make it. I like it.


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> challenge accepted. now i just need to find a cheap second HAF XB ( and some cash). it might take a while for me to complete, but stay tuned and a pic will appear.
> 
> edit: Thanks for the concept. i have thought about doing it, but until i saw your, i wasn't sure if i would like it enough to make it. I like it.


Uhh, thats not my case


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Uhh, thats not my case


well thanks to that person. and thanks to you for posting it (and admitting that it isn't yours)while i have some "inspiration" left. i don't visualize very well about anything other then construction/carpentery stuff. heck, thanks to everyone in this club for being such great people









edit: maybe i need to lay off the "inspiration" stuff. hmmmm


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> I feel like I already did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @wthenshaw too! and @Kuudere comment was only complimenting the mod?
> 
> My comment was based as a counterpoint to all the "WOW! that looks awesome!!" etc.. not really that harsh?
> 
> are you the creator @HothTron? or why do you think that what a few of us said is so bad?
> 
> *Edit
> Assuming you are.. PLZ, Plz, plz tell us what goodies you have hidden in the sub basement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I generally want to know!


That wasn't really a compliment because it's red, but I've seen worse case mods. I'm more neutral to it, but still rather confused


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> well thanks to that person. and thanks to you for posting it (and admitting that it isn't yours)while i have some "inspiration" left. i don't visualize very well about anything other then construction/carpentery stuff. heck, thanks to everyone in this club for being such great people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: maybe i need to lay off the "inspiration" stuff. hmmmm


Wasnt him posing it ether, lolz >_< it was @SortOfGrim, hehe..
And dont lay off the wacky







it makes for a lot of interesting commends (not only from you)









@Kuudere, right









@HothTron
Nice roundup of Hot Swap PCB's! cheers! +rep








I vote for adding to OP


----------



## HothTron

This is the updated Version 3 frontside of the hotswap PCB


----------



## Jugurnot

Goodies arrived today!!!


----------



## vaporizer

nice, more rads


----------



## GaMbi2004

Baah..
So I wrote up CM.eu again to see if they had gotten one of the revised PCBs to send my way.. I linked to your post @HothTron and they said
Quote:


> Thank you for the link. I now been in contact with our HQ about this new revised Hotswap to confirm when and which version we will receive. For now we only have the first version Hotswap available. I will let you know a.s.a.p.


When putting this in context with my previous mails, it seams that the European division of CM was not aware of the problems with the original PCB..
Oh well, at least it seams they will do their best to get one of the revised versions (hopefully the SATA one) and send one my way









Thanks again @HothTron


----------



## HothTron

Odd, considering how many issues peeps had with that PCB. You can easily order the new PCB off USA website but I guess Europe is slower...



Just found out from product manager that CM is sending me the new HAF XB EVO case and I don't have to return my old HAF XB case, there just giving it to me! WOO HOOO!! Thanks for rocking CM!!!


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Odd, considering how many issues peeps had with that PCB. You can easily order the new PCB off USA website but I guess Europe is slower...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just found out from product manager that CM is sending me the new HAF XB EVO case and I don't have to return my old HAF XB case, there just giving it to me! WOO HOOO!! Thanks for rocking CM!!!


Wow.. congrats! those guys are so cool









Also..
"Europe is slower" or maybe just not stupid enough to put in the molex the wrong way around







 (or what ever the problem was)

Anyways.. seams weird that they apparently did not know about this problem.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Odd, considering how many issues peeps had with that PCB. You can easily order the new PCB off USA website but I guess Europe is slower...
> 
> 
> 
> Just found out from product manager that CM is sending me the new HAF XB EVO case and I don't have to return my old HAF XB case, there just giving it to me! WOO HOOO!! Thanks for rocking CM!!!


what are you doing with the old XB case?


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> what are you doing with the old XB case?


Likely peice it together best I can
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> what are you doing with the old XB case?


Put it together best I can and sell it for a cheap price, hopefully locally. Otherwise, shipping will basically eat up half of profit lol. No rep here so I can't sell it here


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Likely peice it together best I can
> Put it together best I can and sell it for a cheap price, hopefully *locally*. Otherwise, shipping will basically eat up half of profit lol. No rep here so I can't sell it here


where is locally?


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> where is locally?


Seattle


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> W


Is someone here making these to purchase? Me want


----------



## wthenshaw

I purchased what I believe to be the last one he had been holding onto for me.


----------



## HothTron




----------



## SortOfGrim

or you could buy the one Lian-Li makes and do a little modding.


----------



## Jugurnot

@HothTron

Im located in Victoria BC and could possibly make one for you this weekend.



Don't worry, yours wont have 2 miss-drilled holes lol. I was in a rush.

EDIT: I do need a right side panel... wink wink


----------



## Dgeorge1617

they are fairly easy to make....a lot of members whipped out a dremel and made them...I did


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> @HothTron
> 
> Im located in Victoria BC and could possibly make one for you this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, yours wont have 2 miss-drilled holes lol. I was in a rush.
> 
> EDIT: I do need a right side panel... wink wink


You tempt me greatly indeed, even the paint texture is correct. No, I won't give you my side panel from my free EVO from CM, but i'll pay you for the PSU bracket.


----------



## HothTron

Some of you may or not recall this case WAAAAY back in the beginning of this thread when the XB came out in late 2012. I was its creator under a different name and then I moved outa state, new job, new life and left OC for a good while for a variety of reasons. Long story, ask in PM if you want details. Anyway, here is "Dark Wind" before she undergoes an upgrade in the coming months with the new EVO coming from CM, free of charge, woot!


----------



## wthenshaw

Under what OCN name?


----------



## SortOfGrim

bump


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Some of you may or not recall this case WAAAAY back in the beginning of this thread when the XB came out in late 2012. I was its creator under a different name and then I moved outa state, new job, new life and left OC for a good while for a variety of reasons. Long story, ask in PM if you want details. Anyway, here is "Dark Wind" before she undergoes an upgrade in the coming months with the new EVO coming from CM, free of charge, woot!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Under what OCN name?


His name was _Binary Ecyrb_ and he was our very first XB Club Member. Nice to see you again my friend.


----------



## GaMbi2004

So.. Im about to get back on the modding wagon.. this time to get some sleeving done


Here is my list so fare.. the kit includes 30 meters of black, the "color-x" (dark red) and "shade 19" (dark gray) is 10 meters each, and I was thinking a about making this pattern.


Just a quick reminder of my rig for the sleeve job.

What do you guys think? enough sleeve for the job? any suggestions on patterns?


----------



## HothTron

Looks good, u got a helluva a lot more patience then I do, id never sleeve my own cables, too much work


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> So.. Im about to get back on the modding wagon.. this time to get some sleeving done
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my list so fare.. the kit includes 30 meters of black, the "color-x" (dark red) and "shade 19" (dark gray) is 10 meters each, and I was thinking a about making this pattern.
> 
> 
> Just a quick reminder of my rig for the sleeve job.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? enough sleeve for the job? any suggestions on patterns?


That will look sick!








Are you gonna shorten the wires too?
That's what I want to try with my next build, and sleeve it too of course.


----------



## Jugurnot

That will look great gambi! I personally would toss the gray, but the offset red wires are very pleasing.

122 euro's, is that total cost? And thats for an entire psu?


----------



## GaMbi2004

Thanks, you guys.. I hope it is gonna look cool too









The colors on the patter picture is waaay off.. was just to figure a pattern I would like








The gray is gonna be fare darker, and the red is also better..

Its the total cost, yes







But I might skip the pins and the crimp tool.
I was thinking about shortening the cables, but Im kinda reconsidering now, since the crimp tool is fairly expensive compared to over all cost..
I will probably skip the "kit" as well and buy what I need separately.
I dont care much about the cable management in the basement







as long as it looks pristine in the top.
The list I posted is "only" for what im using in the case, not the entire PSU..

I will be sleeving 24pin ATX, 8pin for GPU, 6pin for GPU, 4+4pin Mobo / CPU and 2x SATA.

*Edit
If I didnt mention it, I will be doing it "heatshrink-less" style.. As I understand it, I will still need to buy the heatshrink to protect the sleeves from the heat, and then cut the HS after heating.


----------



## Jugurnot

Don't you need the pins and crimper no matter though? I use the crimper at work for weatherpack connectors and they are the same style as ATX pins. I bought my crimping tool from MAC tools for $40, and it is well worth it.


----------



## meatnoodles

Hey guys, whats up? I'm thinking about getting the HF XB for my 2nd ever build and I wonder if you could answer me some questions about it. First, would this mortherboard fit nicely into the case or should i aim for a smaller mobo?

GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SLI LGA 1150: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128714&cm_re=GA-Z97X-SLI_LGA_1150-_-13-128-714-_-Product
I'm getting that mobo with the I5 4590.

Also, there's a considerable number of reviews on NewEgg about the XB instantly killing hard drives when you put them on the hotswap slots. As well as reports of the power button stopping to work after a couple of weeks. Is that really a thing or are people just doing it wrong?

And since we're on the subject, if you guys got a suggestion of a better motherboard for the case, even if it's just cosmetics, i would like to hear.


----------



## Widdyjudas

Any ATX mobo should fit nicely to the XB.
Regarding to the hot swap and power button problem, I think it only happens with the old XB. The new revision (EVO) supposed to be no problem.
Atleast mine got none of those problems after 6 months. My Samsung 840 pro still working perfectly in the hot swap and power button still working.
I'm using Asus z87pro now, the yellow color doesn't really matched my XB. If you want mobo matched with the XB cosmetics, maybe Asus Maximux series if you willing to spend more?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meatnoodles*
> 
> Hey guys, whats up? I'm thinking about getting the HF XB for my 2nd ever build and I wonder if you could answer me some questions about it. First, would this mortherboard fit nicely into the case or should i aim for a smaller mobo?
> 
> GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SLI LGA 1150: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128714&cm_re=GA-Z97X-SLI_LGA_1150-_-13-128-714-_-Product
> I'm getting that mobo with the I5 4590.
> 
> Also, there's a considerable number of reviews on NewEgg about the XB instantly killing hard drives when you put them on the hotswap slots. As well as reports of the power button stopping to work after a couple of weeks. Is that really a thing or are people just doing it wrong?
> 
> And since we're on the subject, if you guys got a suggestion of a better motherboard for the case, even if it's just cosmetics, i would like to hear.


Like Widdyjudas said, the new case fixes the problem with the PCB, and I actually have never heard of any problems with the power button on the older case, which is the one I have.

As for a motherboard, I'm assuming you're going for the red/black theme. I say have a look at the MSI Z87 Gaming series. I'm also going for the red and black, and I've been using an MSI Z77 board. It has been working really well, and it looks great, too.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## meatnoodles

I don't think Z87s support the I5-4590, do they? That card looks great btw.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Don't you need the pins and crimper no matter though? I use the crimper at work for weatherpack connectors and they are the same style as ATX pins. I bought my crimping tool from MAC tools for $40, and it is well worth it.


I cant really find a need for the pins and crimper for anything but this mod.. and I dont NEED it for that ether







Im just gonna push out the original pins with the other tool and sleeve, then reconnect.
It would only come in handy if I decided to shorten the cables (witch I still might)
I could probably find other places where it would come in handy, but as of now, I dont like to spend this much on a first time sleeve job.

*Edit
Order placed..

Almost halved the price by dropping the "kit" and crimp tool.. (almost...) I also did not order any heat shrink since I can get this for free at work.
It will probably not be as thin as MDPCs HS, but it is only for heat protection and will be removed after heating.. so no biggy ^^

I cant wait to get back to modding my XB


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meatnoodles*
> 
> I don't think Z87s support the I5-4590, do they? That card looks great btw.


Z87 is specifically for the Haswell CPUs, which is what the 4590 is, though your board may need a BIOS update to run one since it's a refresh that's been slightly tweaked.


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> Z87 is specifically for the Haswell CPUs, which is what the 4590 is, though your board may need a BIOS update to run one since it's a refresh that's been slightly tweaked.


Actually, the z97 is more for the haswells and broadwell


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Actually, the z97 is more for the haswells and broadwell


Bah, forgot about Broadwell. I'll probably be skipping it as my Z87 Pro with the 4670k works well enough for me. I was considering an i7 but I don't know who to pawn my i5 off on. My VMs run fine anyway


----------



## paolomikaello

newbie here

from

COOLER MASTER HAF 932

to

COOLER MASTER HAF XB


----------



## theblacknight04

*Ultimate Devils Canyon Gaming Build 2014*

HI Guys, Ive finally narrowed down my build as i've been waiting for a few components to be released. This High End Gaming Rig is going in one of my 2 HAF-XB cases.I ve already built one earlier this year as a Digital Audio Workstation. Now its time to replace my ageing AM3 which is currently in my other HAF-XB Case.. Im still waiting on Corsair to release their new K70 RGB Keyboard range but other than that, this list is pretty much complete. Im buying components a little at a time as this rig is costing £2700!

Here's what Im Building: Any comments or suggestions are most welcome

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/N7VgrH

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor (£236.34 @ Aria PC)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (£78.73 @ Amazon UK)
*Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VII FORMULA ATX LGA1150 Motherboard (£250.76 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (£236.78 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Storage:* OCZ Vector Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Purchased For £79.00)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (£163.99 @ Aria PC)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (£49.98 @ Aria PC)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (£49.98 @ Aria PC)
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon R9 290X 4GB DirectCU II Video Card (Purchased For £349.99)
*Case:* Cooler Master HAF XB EVO ATX Desktop Case (Purchased For £85.50)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 860W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (£149.39 @ Aria PC)
*Monitor:* BenQ XL2720Z 144Hz 27.0" Monitor (£345.59 @ Overclockers.co.uk)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm Fans (£19.00 @ Amazon UK)
*Keyboard:* Corsair Vengeance K70 Wired Gaming Keyboard (£107.99)
*Headphones:* Asus Vulcan Pro 7.1 Channel Headset (£84.95 @ Amazon UK)
*Other:* Creative Live Cam Connect HD 1080p Webcam (£79.99)
*Other:* Corsair Individually Sleeved PSU Braided Cable Kit Red (£61.38)
*Other:* Samsu ng SE-5 06BB/ TSBD Slim Exte rnal 3D Blu- Ray Writ er (£61.42)
*Other:* BitFenix Alchemy 24Pin ATX Extension 30cm - sleeved red/red (£8.99)
*Other:* LED Flexlight High Density 30cm Red (£8.16)
*Other:* LED Flexlight High Density 30cm Red (£8.16)
*Other:* BitFenix Alchemy Premium Modding LED Strip - Connect Red 12cm (£9.29)
*Other:* Antec Accent Lighting 6 LED USB Strip - Red (£7.99)
*Other:* ROG Front Gaming Panel/Fan Controller (Purchased For £57.44)
*Other:* Creative Soundblaster ZX PCI-E With Audio Control Module (£89.00)
*Other:* Razer Goliathus Control Edition Extended (£25.00)
*Other:* Razer Mamba Precision Wireless Mouse 2014 Edition (£99.00)
*Total:* £2803.79
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-08-19 23:25 BST+0100_

Will the Corsair AX860i be sufficient for this build with a R290X? I know the GPU ranges from 75W-300W when under full load? I'm concerned on upgrading to their AX1200i as its a 200mm PSU which i know is gonna be a tight squeeze in the case?


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paolomikaello*
> 
> newbie here


All I can think looking at that is "LEGO"


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theblacknight04*
> 
> *Ultimate Devils Canyon Gaming Build 2014*
> 
> Will the Corsair AX860i be sufficient for this build with a R290X? I know the GPU ranges from 75W-300W when under full load? I'm concerned on upgrading to their AX1200i as its a 200mm PSU which i know is gonna be a tight squeeze in the case?


AXi860 will power all that just fine, but people have had quality issues with AXi series due to them being made by the OEM "Flextronics" and not the much more reputable "Seasonic" that the non "i" AX series are made off. Check out PSU section for more info on this. Also, the software with the AXi when it came out was very buggy.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

My front filter for the mean while lmao.. girl in the store asked me what I was gunna do with the stockings..


----------



## GaMbi2004

@theblacknight04

I agree with @HothTron on the PSU.. I got the AX 760watt and was considering the 760i but as I read up about it, it sounds like the non i is the better choise (unless ofc you need the i features)
ofc, what I read was over a year ago, and may have been fixed since..

Also, someone correct me if im wrong.. doesnt the Samsung 840 EVO have problems? or is that the plain 840? or maybe im totally off and it was the 830 evo??

Anyways.. looks like a really cool build!
Make sure to post a link to your build log in here if you make one


----------



## SortOfGrim

what problems would it have?


----------



## GaMbi2004

The PSU or the SSD?
The SSD: I honestly dont remember.. Ether they where prone to dieing or they got slow / lost capasity faster than others.. but since I dont even recall the right name, I say we just forget about it.. it was over a year ago, and I would think the drive would ether be revised or discontiniued if this was the case..

The PSU: Just not the same build quality as the non i (seasonic).. prone to coil whine and some other flaws that I also dont remember now.. coil whine was my biggest fear when I was choosing.
Funny enough, when I got my non i, guess what? it had coil whine -_- it went away after a few days of running though and havent come back










*Edit
Wait.. It wasnt the PSU that had coil whine.. it was my GTX680 the first few days.


----------



## theblacknight04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> The PSU or the SSD?
> The SSD: I honestly dont remember.. Ether they where prone to dieing or they got slow / lost capasity faster than others.. but since I dont even recall the right name, I say we just forget about it.. it was over a year ago, and I would think the drive would ether be revised or discontiniued if this was the case..
> 
> The PSU: Just not the same build quality as the non i (seasonic).. prone to coil whine and some other flaws that I also dont remember now.. coil whine was my biggest fear when I was choosing.
> Funny enough, when I got my non i, guess what? it had coil whine -_- it went away after a few days of running though and havent come back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit
> Wait.. It wasnt the PSU that had coil whine.. it was my GTX680 the first few days.


Ive cheked around and it appears it was the Samsung 840 that was having the initial problems. The EVO version doesnt seem to be afflicted with the same issues.. As regards the PSU. Ive found a AX860i for a very competative price so ill risk buying one and if I run into coil whine or any other issue, ill let you guys on here know to avoid... Seeing as returns on many components like PSU's arent that difficult.. (dependant on where you bought it of course) Ill give one a try as id llike to try the zero fan noise and corsair link


----------



## theblacknight04

Ive decided before I build this new rig to change the M/B from the Asus Maximus VII Hero and go all out for the VII FORMULA instead, even though ive already purchased the HERO. Is there any issue I should know about with the VII Formula?


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theblacknight04*
> 
> Ive decided before I build this new rig to change the M/B from the Asus Maximus VII Hero and go all out for the VII FORMULA instead, even though ive already purchased the HERO. Is there any issue I should know about with the VII Formula?


Check out mobo section for details on that. I don't envy how much you paying for the Formula, no thanks.


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> @theblacknight04
> 
> Also, someone correct me if im wrong.. doesnt the Samsung 840 EVO have problems? or is that the plain 840? or maybe im totally off and it was the 830 evo??


Samsung 840 pro's had issues long ago last year when first launched, they have long since been fixed.

Woo, were now page 900! I shall celebrate with a "non" case upgrade, I decided to go for a screaming deal and put in a better sounding and looking SB Z vs my X-Fi titanium. It fits my ROG color theme better. I might mod one LED to white as well.

My 140mm Gelid Intake fans should be here later this week

*Boring...*









*BLINGY!*


----------



## paolomikaello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> All I can think looking at that is "LEGO"


- thanks although it will be a bumblebee motiff

UPDATE:

- to bad the brand new ocz vertex 2 is defective and i cant RMA it because im from the philippines and it was bought in canada


----------



## HothTron

Anyone know if they fixed the 140mm front fan issue with the XB EVO? On the old version peeps said you had to trim the faceplate for 140mm fans to fit


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Anyone know if they fixed the 140mm front fan issue with the XB EVO? On the old version peeps said you had to trim the faceplate for 140mm fans to fit


Yes they fixed it.


----------



## HothTron

Sweet, the CM product said my XB EVO shipped yesterday direct from CM and should have it Thursday. I'm thinking of not doing a system upgrade and updating my GPU with something a bit more power. Sucks my version of the Gene-Z is PCI 2.0, but owell.

The card is so long, It will be really close to my new 140mm fans, so i'm thinking of putting them back in front

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125488


----------



## wthenshaw

You won't notice any performance difference running that card in PCIe 2 or PCIe 3.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Congrats to wthenshaw for post 9000!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Woo, were now page _900_! I shall celebrate with a "non" case upgrade, I decided to go for a screaming deal and put in a better sounding and looking SB Z vs my X-Fi titanium. It fits my ROG color theme better. I might mod one LED to white as well.


We don't celebrate pages as it difference too much (I'm on page 180) but we do celebrate posts









The SB Z :/ I used to own one but it got kicked by both Windows 7 & 8.1
Windows recognized the hardware as the Recon, which meant no sound.








Though I gotta say the stereo mic is excellent!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Congrats to wthenshaw for post 9000!!!
> We don't celebrate pages as it difference too much (I'm on page 180) but we do celebrate posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SB Z :/ I used to own one but it got kicked by both Windows 7 & 8.1
> Windows recognized the hardware as the Recon, which meant no sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I gotta say the stereo mic is excellent!


IT'S (now) OVER 9000!!!!!


----------



## GaMbi2004

So.. as you may have heard:
Im about to costume sleeve my AX760 and noticed a few things, and hope we have some folks with knowledge about this in our club









First off: One of the 24pin pins are not used.. no biggy! it is on the non visible side of the cable..

Second problem: on the visible side there are 4 double wires (2 pins / wires from PSU going to 1 pin on mobo side)
This is fairly hard to sleeve and still look good.

As fare as I can tell, all the wires are AWG18, could I cut the two wires close to the PSU and solder a single AWG16 (equal surface area as 2 x AWG18's) and feed this to the mobo side?
This would be a problem since I dont have a crimp tool or pins..

Another option is to cut one of the wires close to PSU and solder it to the other wire, that way only having one AWG18 going to the mobo side.

Im fairly sure option one would work, but since I dont have the tool or spare pins, Im leaning towards option two.. Do I risk overloading the wire / burning anything?

I guess I could salvage pins from my spare cables and crimp them to the AWG16 with a pair of pliers and maybe a bit of solder.

What do you guys think?

Thanks, ^GaMbi

*Edit
A bit more research told me that one of the wires is some sort of feedback to the PSU..
So my question now is: Do I HAVE to have it up at the mobo? (corsair has sleeved extensions, witch would but those signal wires further away from the mobo..
Keeping that in mind, shouldnt I be able to cut the signal wire at the mobo side and solder it on further down? or even inside the PSU?


----------



## theblacknight04

*Corsair K70 RGB Fully Mechanical Backlit Gaming Keyboard (Cherry Red MX) £169.99*

Been waiting since June for the release of their new keyboard but not only is the price more than expected, I cant find anywhere to pre order it! Grrrrrrr









http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/vengeance-k70-rgb-fully-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-anodized-black-cherry-mx-red


----------



## Kuudere

The only reason I want one is because it can do green, but I already bought one with the blue LEDs


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theblacknight04*
> 
> *Corsair K70 RGB Fully Mechanical Backlit Gaming Keyboard (Cherry Red MX) £169.99*
> 
> Been waiting since June for the release of their new keyboard but not only is the price more than expected, I cant find anywhere to pre order it! Grrrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/vengeance-k70-rgb-fully-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-anodized-black-cherry-mx-red


crap. I want one too.. that's gonna be over 200 aussie pesos, probably close to 300.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theblacknight04*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair K70 RGB Fully Mechanical Backlit Gaming Keyboard (Cherry Red MX) £169.99
> Been waiting since June for the release of their new keyboard but not only is the price more than expected, I cant find anywhere to pre order it! Grrrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/vengeance-k70-rgb-fully-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-anodized-black-cherry-mx-red


+/- 200 euro for a (mechanical rgb) keyboard? insane.
I'll only get a new one if the current one breaks. But not that one.


----------



## HothTron

I really don't get this craze for $100+ priced mechanical keyboards, its just stupid honestly...


----------



## wthenshaw

I get on perfectly well with my £80 Cooler Master QuickFire TK Cherry MX Brown


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> I really don't get this craze for $100+ priced mechanical keyboards, its just stupid honestly...


It's one of those "Try it first then attempt to go back to your old" things. Standard keyboards feel cheap most of the time, whereas the more expensive ones feel better under the fingers, and you could use one as self-defense


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> It's one of those "Try it first then attempt to go back to your old" things. Standard keyboards feel cheap most of the time, whereas the more expensive ones feel better under the fingers, and you could use one as self-defense


So true, I'm really tempted to buy another of the same board for work because it's doing my head in using a POS HP El cheapo board.

At least when I get home my fingers are pampered by my mechanical board


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> It's one of those "Try it first then attempt to go back to your old" things. Standard keyboards feel cheap most of the time, whereas the more expensive ones feel better under the fingers, and you could use one as self-defense


I've tried em and dont' see what the big deal is


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> I've tried em and dont' see what the big deal is


If you don't see what the big deal is, you either never tried a mechanical keyboard, or you really don't care about how such things feel.

There is no comparison. Even the cheapest mechanical (as long as it has Cherry switches) will feel and function infinitely better than even the best membrane or dome keyboard.


----------



## Jugurnot

Update!!!!

I am finding it difficult to make time to do some of these mods I have had planned, but I am making progress. Today I finished the cut out for the 360 rad and mounted it properly for the first time. I also properly mounted the feet.



I am waiting for my fittings to arrive before making a bracket for the lower rad. Placement is going to be critical to have the loop work the way I want.

Once I find some free time I will put together an actual build log, going into detail what I have planned and what I have done so far.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> If you don't see what the big deal is, you either never tried a mechanical keyboard, or you really don't care about how such things feel.
> 
> There is no comparison. Even the cheapest mechanical (as long as it has Cherry switches) will feel and function infinitely better than even the best membrane or dome keyboard.


This this this.


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> If you don't see what the big deal is, you either never tried a mechanical keyboard, or you really don't care about how such things feel.


Scuze me? You don't know me. You don't know who I am, what I like, what I don't, what my viewpoints are. Who the hell are you to pass what I should or shouldn't think about things? I've tried mechanical keyboards and I honesty don't see what the big deal is, a $10 keyboard has served my gaming and PC purposes for many years, so who the hell are you?









On a more happy note, I got my free gift from Cooler Master when I go thome, my kitty and I would like to say thank you very, very much CM!!!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Scuze me? *You don't know me.* You don't know who I am, what I like, what I don't, what my viewpoints are. Who the hell are you to pass what I should or shouldn't think about things? I've tried mechanical keyboards and I honesty don't see what the big deal is, a $10 keyboard has served my gaming and PC purposes for many years, so who the hell are you?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Scuze me? You don't know me. You don't know who I am, what I like, what I don't, what my viewpoints are. Who the hell are you to pass what I should or shouldn't think about things? I've tried mechanical keyboards and I honesty don't see what the big deal is, a $10 keyboard has served my gaming and PC purposes for many years, so who the hell are you?


Who am I? You sure you want to know? The story of my life is not for the faint of heart. If somebody said it was a happy little tale... if somebody told you I was just your average ordinary guy, not a care in the world... somebody lied.

In other news. Quality is NOT subjective. A mechanical switch IS objectively better. The simple reason is that the now industry standard Cherry MX switches did not get to be the industry standard by which all else is measured, by pure luck. They got there by consistently and objectively being better than everything else.
Little things like:

-Longer lifespan.
-100% consistency in every aspect of operation.
-A near zero failure rate.
-Faster and more precise.
-As much or as little actuation force and feedback as you want.
-Ability to have several different switch types on one keyboard, in any pattern you like.
-n-key rollover
-Less finger strain/fatigue over long typing sessions.

I could go on for a long time, but I really see no reason.

Not only is the mechanical switch itself built to a higher standard than any non-mechanical keyboard, but with the exception of a few very expensive non-mechanical keyboards, the overall construction is always better as well. This is for all the same reasons that you do not get the same build quality in a Ford Mondeo, as you do in a Maybach.
When building your glorious $10,- keyboard, the ONLY quality standard is that it should work. The main focus is on getting to that point as cheaply as possible.

So I maintain that if you don't see what the big deal is, you have either not actually used a mechanical keyboard, or you simply don't care about quality.


----------



## SortOfGrim

'better' doesn't mean everybody likes it.

That said I use a mechanical keyboard at home (MX Black) which I really like for gaming, and a bit of typing. However at work, where I have to type long reports, I use the cheapest dome keyboard, as it's much quieter, easier to type because of the no pressure. And thus performs, for its task, excellent.


----------



## JeffGRC

Love the Black and Yellow. Glad I'm not the only one that tried that color scheme. Mine is primary Yellow with accents of Black (working on an ode to Bruce Lee). It was my first time modding/painting a PC case. Do you have any tips for painting technique? I've got streaks, runs and seems like after 3 months any pressure applied to painted areas actually impacts the paint.
For Mobo I went with the MSI MPowerMax since it better matched the color scheme. Then the Kraken K60 and made the LED color yellow and added a push/pull with the SilenX 140s (thinking of switching to the Vipers as they offer the four prong plugs). My GTX770 is a PNY with the yellow stripes.
Waiting to upgrade the RAM for a better specs and color matching.

I'll work on getting some pics this weekend.

Keep up the great work.


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Update!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> .


How much did you cut out from the chassis to be able to get 3 freaking 140mm installed and be able to have airflow? I"m curious about the dremeling amount


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> How much did you cut out from the chassis to be able to get 3 freaking 140mm installed and be able to have airflow? I"m curious about the dremeling amount


They are 120mm. Not too much dremeling, I cut upto the cable holes on both sides, drilled 4 new holes to hold each corner of the rad


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> They are 120mm. Not too much dremeling, I cut upto the cable holes on both sides, drilled 4 new holes to hold each corner of the rad


Hmm, look like 140's, also looks like you cut out the front panel grilling. Can you take a pic of the inside? i'm curious to see how you mounted them.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Hmm, look like 140's, also looks like you cut out the front panel grilling. Can you take a pic of the inside? i'm curious to see how you mounted them.


Yeah no problem, ill have to do it when I get home this evening.


----------



## cgull

I'm also interested in the 360 rad you fitted in the front. Model and/or size would be great Tempted to try an xspc rx360 (old version) which is approx 400mm with end tanks.. But it could foul the front panel tabs that lock iin.. The Rx360 is in another rig so I'm loathe to disassemble it only to find it won't fit. The new v3 version is 395 mm which could squeeze in better. Currently have rx240 in front spot, push only, but would prefer extra rad space... Yours looks good with cougars and dragon badge.. Got 2 blue led cougars in son's nzxt h440 rig and some orange ones in my Elysium .. Great fans


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> I'm also interested in the 360 rad you fitted in the front. Model and/or size would be great Tempted to try an xspc rx360 (old version) which is approx 400mm with end tanks.. But it could foul the front panel tabs that lock iin.. The Rx360 is in another rig so I'm loathe to disassemble it only to find it won't fit. The new v3 version is 395 mm which could squeeze in better. Currently have rx240 in front spot, push only, but would prefer extra rad space.


I am using the RX360. I did sacrifice the lock tabs on one side to center the rad in the grill. It doesn't affect it's ability to stay in place, as the top tab and lower side tab hold the panel in place.


----------



## Jugurnot

I got the new Apogee XL cpu block from swiftech for $50 with taxes and shipping, so I have a few more mods I can do now that I don't need my res above the h220 block/pump. It involves some acrylic and use of the old 5.25 bay area


----------



## cgull

Thanks ninja, that's exactly what I was after







this iPad is great for browsing but it could use a keyboard-- brown mx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I am using the RX360. I did sacrifice the lock tabs on one side to center the rad in the grill. It doesn't affect it's ability to stay in place, as the top tab and lower side tab hold the panel in place.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Who am I? You sure you want to know? The story of my life is not for the faint of heart. If somebody said it was a happy little tale... if somebody told you I was just your average ordinary guy, not a care in the world... somebody lied.
> 
> In other news. Quality is NOT subjective. A mechanical switch IS objectively better. The simple reason is that the now industry standard Cherry MX switches did not get to be the industry standard by which all else is measured, by pure luck. They got there by consistently and objectively being better than everything else.
> Little things like:
> 
> -Longer lifespan.
> -100% consistency in every aspect of operation.
> -A near zero failure rate.
> -Faster and more precise.
> -As much or as little actuation force and feedback as you want.
> -Ability to have several different switch types on one keyboard, in any pattern you like.
> -n-key rollover
> -Less finger strain/fatigue over long typing sessions.
> 
> I could go on for a long time, but I really see no reason.
> 
> Not only are the mechanical switch itself built to a higher standard than any non-mechanical keyboard, but with the exception of a few very expensive non-mechanical keyboards, the overall construction is always better as well. This is for all the same reasons that you do not get the same build quality in a Ford Mondeo, as you do in a Maybach.
> When building your glorious $10,- keyboard, the ONLY quality standard is that it should work. The main focus is on getting to that point as cheaply as possible.
> 
> So I maintain that if you don't see what the big deal is, you have either not actually used a mechanical keyboard, or you simply don't care about quality.


This is all well and good, but I personally will take a laptop style keyboard any day of the week over a mechanical. Mechanical keys are just too tall for my liking and require too much travel.

I fully acknowledge that mechanical keyboards are generally of a higher quality and have advantages, but I will not use one unless it is in a form factor similar to that of Apple's keyboards. Since I have switched to one of those at work my wrists have yet to feel strained at the end of the day.


----------



## Luke Cool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> This is all well and good, but I personally will take a laptop style keyboard any day of the week over a mechanical. Mechanical keys are just too tall for my liking and require too much travel.
> 
> I fully acknowledge that mechanical keyboards are generally of a higher quality and have advantages, but I will not use one unless it is in a form factor similar to that of Apple's keyboards. Since I have switched to one of those at work my wrists have yet to feel strained at the end of the day.


The mechanical keyboard's longer travel has an advantage in some ways. The laptop keyboard is so sensitive, its easy to make errors.
Laptop keyboards are also easy to break. I have never broken one, but hand one to a kid and see what happens.
I replace lots of laptop keyboards, all are owned by kids.

I have a membrane keyboard. It rolls up, and is easy to transport; I can't stand to use it, it feels funny.
The first key boards were made with the same type of micro switches, they were noisy and hard to use.
The laptop keyboards are made with smaller micro switches that have a more sensitive touch.
The present day contact switches in the mechanical keyboards have a more quality feel to them.
I don't like the feel of micro switches for typing.
But I am open minded, Next time I'm at Best Buy, I will take a look at the Apple's keyboards.
'


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> This is all well and good, but I personally will take a laptop style keyboard any day of the week over a mechanical. Mechanical keys are just too tall for my liking and require too much travel.


Cherry MX switches have 2mm. of travel to actuation and bottom out at 4mm. That is significantly less than all but the thinnest membrane keyboards.
If the height is straining your wrists, you obviously need a wrist rest. Don't blame an entire group of products for you not realizing this.

And funny you should mention the apple keyboard. it is widely considered one of the worst keyboards ever made. Mostly because it is 100% designed to look a certain way, and functionality was really just an afterthought. It also happens to have a fairly high actuation force and zero feedback as well as a LONGER key travel to actuation than MX switches.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Hmm, look like 140's, also looks like you cut out the front panel grilling. Can you take a pic of the inside? i'm curious to see how you mounted them.


Make note of the fact that it will only be held in by 4 screws at the corners. The bottom 2 screw positions landed right at the edge of a cable managment 'hoop', but all is needed is a groove cut out to allow a screw to pass through. The entire surface of the rad is restriction free, as I cut out everything but the metal need to put screws in.

Im sure how I did it is not the only way, but it left the 3 fans as centered as possible.




EDIT: I forgot to get pics of the rad in place, but I can later.
Also noticed if you center the rx360 there is not enough clearance for the rad plugs with the side panel on. So you would need it offset about 5mm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> I'm also interested in the 360 rad you fitted in the front. Model and/or size would be great Tempted to try an xspc rx360 (old version) which is approx 400mm with end tanks.. But it could foul the front panel tabs that lock iin.. The Rx360 is in another rig so I'm loathe to disassemble it only to find it won't fit. The new v3 version is 395 mm which could squeeze in better. Currently have rx240 in front spot, push only, but would prefer extra rad space... *Yours looks good with cougars and dragon badge.. Got 2 blue led cougars in son's nzxt h440 rig and some orange ones in my Elysium .. Great fans*


Missed this part when I read this on my phone, thanks for the compliment







I do love these fans but i think I have a noisy one.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Make note of the fact that it will only be held in by 4 screws at the corners. The bottom 2 screw positions landed right at the edge of a cable managment 'hoop', but all is needed is a groove cut out to allow a screw to pass through. The entire surface of the rad is restriction free, as I cut out everything but the metal need to put screws in.
> 
> Im sure how I did it is not the only way, but it left the 3 fans as centered as possible.


Looks to be pretty much the same way I did it. Even with only the 4 corner screws, the rad is not going anywhere.


----------



## Kuudere

I'm assuming 3 14cm fans wouldn't be able to fit the front panel even with modding? Doesn't look like it but I'll measure anyway


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> I'm assuming 3 14cm fans wouldn't be able to fit the front panel even with modding? Doesn't look like it but I'll measure anyway


If you chop some bits off the case and maybe shave down the frames on the fans, there should in theory just barely be enough room for it. But there is absolutely no way you will ever get a 3x140mm rad in there, no matter how much modding you do.


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> If you chop some bits off the case and maybe shave down the frames on the fans, there should in theory just barely be enough room for it. But there is absolutely no way you will ever get a 3x140mm rad in there, no matter how much modding you do.


I only do air cooling setups for anything I build for people, I'll take my reliability any day.

Other question is, would it be worth it to have a 3rd 14cm fan up there anyway


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> I only do air cooling setups for anything I build for people, I'll take my reliability any day.
> 
> Other question is, would it be worth it to have a 3rd 14cm fan up there anyway


I think you would be able to feed gpu's a lot more air with 3 140's, other than that I see no real benefit, especially if keeping things quiet is a concern.


----------



## HothTron

Well I finally cracked open my EVO case I got from CM last week and I'm somewhat surprised and dissapointed. I found a few of the PCI brackets that had spots of rust on them and much more apparent, the color no longer is a "true" black since I got my first edition of the HAF XB when it launched. It much more of a "Gunmetal Gray" now.







I don't like it at all.

Anyone else had this with their Version 1 HAF XB vs the EVO?


----------



## Jugurnot

O wow, im gonna have to say that I have something in between those 2 shades. Yours looks very black, where as the new one is lighter than mine. At least from what I can tell from the pictures


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> O wow, im gonna have to say that I have something in between those 2 shades. Yours looks very black, where as the new one is lighter than mine. At least from what I can tell from the pictures


Interesting. How typical that the Chinese manufacturing can't even keep the color black consistent


----------



## Jugurnot

@HothTron Heres a pic with the rad and fans mounted. I admit I have not yet put the bottom screws in yet, I was in a rush to measure the final resting place of the rad ports as I am plumbing rad-to-rad with a 90 rotary. Placement is very critical.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Interesting. How typical that the Chinese manufacturing can't even keep the color black consistent


Well im not entirely surprised. So many manufacturing processes can change over time, affecting the build quality of everything on the case. Maybe they switched paint suppliers at some point in time?

Even though my case isnt as black as your first, I think it is of very good quality nonetheless.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> love to see that in the HAF XB! Let me know how the onboard sound ..erm sounds like, k?


I haven't forgotten! Ill have this running in 3 weeks time or less.

Only thing is, I don't have anything worthy of testing the sound... guess a sound system is climbing up on my list of 'exspensive unnecessary's', as my wife would put it.

AND SORRY FOR THE TRIPLE POST I'VE BEEN DRINKING


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I haven't forgotten! Ill have this running in 3 weeks time or less.
> 
> Only thing is, I don't have anything worthy of testing the sound... guess a sound system is climbing up on my list of 'exspensive unnecessary's', as my wife would put it.
> 
> AND SORRY FOR THE TRIPLE POST I'VE BEEN DRINKING


Superb audio is absolutely necessary


----------



## Widdyjudas

Wow, your original XB is very dark. My XB evo got no rust at any spot, but I love more darker black.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> I only do air cooling setups for anything I build for people, I'll take my reliability any day.


Water cooling, if not done by a blithering idiot, is exactly as reliable as air cooling. Anyone claiming otherwise does not know what they are talking about.

A few points on that:

1: Fans are fans. Doesn't matter if they move air through a rad or a heatsink.
2: The commonly used D5 pump are industrial pumps that just happen to work really wel for PC's. They are what we in the computer world would call server grade. Such products are build to higher that consumer specs specifically with reliability in mind.
3: Any PC-builder worth his salt puts at least one failsafe feature in every build, be it water or air. Usually something like lowering the temp at which the PC shuts down to prevent overheating.
4: Leaks happen to people who do not do their job right. Get the right components, put them together correctly and test it properly. Do that and you will never have any leaks unless you do something stupid.

If I kill all the fans in my rig. just the passive heat dissipation is enough to keep it cool under everything except gaming and similar hard use. Or to be more accurate, if if kill all fans and game for 30 minutes, the temps will be fairly high. Still well below what most people consider load temps, but higher than I like. And without the fans it takes it much longer to get back down.
If i kill the pump, it will take it a fair while at idle to get to the assigned cut off temp (Which I have set to 75C on any component). At which point the system will safely power down.
If the pump falls below it's assigned RPM, the system will safely power down regardless of temp.

I really like air cooling. I love the way huge heatsinks look. But they are not powered by magic and unicorn farts. Air and water does basically the same thing and one is not inherently more reliable than the other. Reliability will always be down to the quality of components and the skills of the builder.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I haven't forgotten! Ill have this running in 3 weeks time or less.
> 
> Only thing is, I don't have anything worthy of testing the sound... guess a sound system is climbing up on my list of 'exspensive unnecessary's', as my wife would put it.
> 
> AND SORRY FOR THE TRIPLE POST I'VE BEEN DRINKING











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Superb audio is absolutely necessary










yes, a must!

--


Spoiler: small news



the HAF XB stays..new rig is coming soon


----------



## GaMbi2004

Hey guys!

Look what came in the mail today!


I sure know what to do the next couple of days, dont I?










Also the usual peronalized touches from MDPC








I didnt notice the GAMBI on the pin remover tool before I had already used it for 8 pins, lol.
Great touch! Great tool!
I havent used a tool like this before, but it seams to be doing its job very well! 16 pins removed so fare (for removing a PCIE "link": PSU--- --- --->PCIE-->PCIE, so removing the last PCIE for a clean look)

Still not sure about what pattern I will be using :S
Would like the PCIE 8+6 to somewhat match the ATX cable. and dunno about the CPU 8pin ether..

But.. Im exited to get started!








As usual, I will keep you updated.. otherwise, go to my build log.


----------



## SortOfGrim

that looks amazing, GaMbi!
I'll mos def try MDPC-X too

Will you do a step-by-step update?


----------



## GaMbi2004

Probably a short one.. Lutro0 and MDPC has already made some fairly detailed guides.. so why bother?

Not much to report right now,, getting some pre work done: untangling, splicing double wires and trying to figure out my pattern :/


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widdyjudas*
> 
> Wow, your original XB is very dark. My XB evo got no rust at any spot, but I love more darker black.


Yeah, im gonna see what the product manager who sent it to me says


----------



## Luke Cool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> I really like air cooling. I love the way huge heatsinks look. But they are not powered by magic and unicorn farts. Air and water does basically the same thing and one is not inherently more reliable than the other. Reliability will always be down to the quality of components and the skills of the builder.


Good post, But I can not see how a system with more parts and many more places that can fail, can be equally reliable with a greatly less complicated system. Even with a preassembled water cooling systems, there are more things that can go wrong. But especially a water system that must be assembled, the skill set of the builder is rarely professional quality. Water coolers are notoriously less reliable. There is no doubt that a good part of this is a lack of knowledge on the part of the installer, but this can not be the only problem. Is a water cooler worth the extra trouble, yes. There is better cooling available, but water cooling is a step above air cooling.

And the huge heat-sinks used in the better air coolers do look impressive, but often will not fit without concessions. Water coolers are always toward the top of the list in comparisons. I rarely hear of motherboards that don't have room for the water blocks, but the radiator and fans are sometimes difficult to find room for.

What it come down to is; what system fits your cooling needs, available funds, skill set, and the available installation space.


----------



## HothTron

Yep, this is what I was afraid of.

Quote:


> Sent: Monday, August 25, 2014 10:43:41 AM
> Subject: RE: EVO chassis color change?
> 
> Bryce,
> 
> I just asked about the color difference and was told the color formulation has changed slightly sometime this year.
> 
> The rust is concerning though. Could you take a pic of the rust? Maybe the new paint formula is less rust resistant.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nate Almond
> Product Manager


----------



## GaMbi2004

Boy, sleeving takes a long time, doesn't it? but I think im getting the hang of it








This is how fare iw gotten today.. 10 wires down! 36 to go.. + SATAs and fans etc..











And splicing of the 4 double wires done










I have ONE pin that wont budge.. Im afraid of breaking the pin / wire







I might have to leave it with no sleeve
Or maybe sleeve it from the other end and use some super glue?
It is on the non visible side of the cable, so no biggy really.. but still


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Superb audio is absolutely necessary


Can you convince my wife please







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, sleeving takes a long time, doesn't it? but I think im getting the hang of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how fare iw gotten today.. 10 wires down! 36 to go.. + SATAs and fans etc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And splicing of the 4 double wires done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have ONE pin that wont budge.. Im afraid of breaking the pin / wire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to leave it with no sleeve
> Or maybe sleeve it from the other end and use some super glue?
> It is on the non visible side of the cable, so no biggy really.. but still


Nice solder work my friend!

As for the pin that is stubborn, my only suggestion, if you havent already tried, is to push the wire only from the backside of the connector into the pinout tool, without touching the connector at all. Sometimes the lock tabs on the pins actually bite into the plastic and no matter how hard you push in the tool, it wont release.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Can you convince my wife please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice solder work my friend!


I'm sure something can be arranged....


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Nice solder work my friend!
> 
> As for the pin that is stubborn, my only suggestion, if you havent already tried, is to push the wire only from the backside of the connector into the pinout tool, without touching the connector at all. Sometimes the lock tabs on the pins actually bite into the plastic and no matter how hard you push in the tool, it wont release.


Thanks.. Im fairly pleased with it myself









I tried what you said.. but I probably pulled too hard on it before I did. Maybe the lock pins are curled up or something.. I dont dare to pull it any harder
I will try to make a tool of my own that I can put a bit more force on without risking my MDPC tool. otherwise, superglue to the rescue!


----------



## GaMbi2004

ATX is done!
Thinking of sewing them to keep perfect alignment the first 20-30cm.


Moving on to PCIe's


----------



## Jugurnot

Woot! Looks good, sleeving is my going to be my year end project because I am moving and am going to have an entire basement for my computers, shop, consoles, man cave pretty much. Get to keep things out of reach of little children lol.

I got a couple spoilers myself... Apogee XL block showed up



And my plan worked for joining the 2 rads...



Also, I need a vote here. Keep the 120 rad in my loop or delete it?? I think I will delete it, but what do you think?


----------



## Luke Cool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> ATX is done!
> Thinking of sewing them to keep perfect alignment the first 20-30cm.
> Moving on to PCIe's


WOW, that looks good.
How stiff is it?
How will the larger bulk affect its routing?


----------



## HothTron

Holy thick radiators batman, I would NOT want to move that thing around.


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Woot! Looks good, sleeving is my going to be my year end project because I am moving and am going to have an entire basement for my computers, shop, consoles, man cave pretty much. Get to keep things out of reach of little children lol.
> 
> I got a couple spoilers myself... Apogee XL block showed up
> 
> And my plan worked for joining the 2 rads...
> 
> Also, I need a vote here. Keep the 120 rad in my loop or delete it?? I think I will delete it, but what do you think?


man cave.. basement.. luv that kinda talk

looking good with the rad coupling, I vote delete the 120

wont need it and it takes up valuable real estate


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Woot! Looks good, sleeving is my going to be my year end project because I am moving and am going to have an entire basement for my computers, shop, consoles, man cave pretty much. Get to keep things out of reach of little children lol.
> 
> I got a couple spoilers myself... Apogee XL block showed up
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my plan worked for joining the 2 rads...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I need a vote here. Keep the 120 rad in my loop or delete it?? I think I will delete it, but what do you think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i vote for no 120. i removed mine because i didn't like the tubing runs and i felt it wasn't providing enough cooling to justify it when i have 3x 240 rads. plus it made things looked cramped(even more then now)


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Woot! Looks good, sleeving is my going to be my year end project because I am moving and am going to have an entire basement for my computers, shop, consoles, man cave pretty much. Get to keep things out of reach of little children lol.
> 
> I got a couple spoilers myself... Apogee XL block showed up
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my plan worked for joining the 2 rads...
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I need a vote here. Keep the 120 rad in my loop or delete it?? I think I will delete it, but what do you think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good!








I love how that 90 link fits!! I hope it has a support other than the fitting itself?
I definitely would ditch the 120 and replace it with exhaust fan!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke Cool*
> 
> WOW, that looks good.
> How stiff is it?
> How will the larger bulk affect its routing?


Thanks








Should be fine.. Im kinda thinking of taking everything apart for more room / sewing, but I think/hope it can be done without..
The sleeves are fairly stiff, witch is a good thing! course at the same time it is easily bendable, and if stretched enough, it will more or less hold bends by itself, but I think im gonna sew it up anyways.. at least the ATX cable.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how that 90 link fits!! I hope it has a support other than the fitting itself?
> I definitely would ditch the 120 and replace it with exhaust fan!


Yeah its just held up by a box for the picture. I will make a a bracket that covers the entire bottom of the rad, the edge will rest on the mobo tray support, and the other side will bend at a 90 and be screwed to the rail you see in the pic. It will be rock solid.

I will keep the 120 rad out of the loop. Gives me another mod to work on (I/O cover)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> *man cave.. basement.. luv that kinda talk*
> 
> looking good with the rad coupling, I vote delete the 120
> 
> wont need it and it takes up valuable real estate












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> i vote for no 120. i removed mine because i didn't like the tubing runs and i felt it wasn't providing enough cooling to justify it when i have 3x 240 rads. plus it made things looked cramped(even more then now)


My thoughts too. And yeah, I want to see more of the board and heatsink


----------



## HothTron

With that thick of a main radiator, the 120 is just overkill and a space killer honestly.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> With that thick of a main radiator, the 120 is just overkill and a space killer honestly.


Thanks for the input


----------



## kpssandhu1

i got problem with this case as it was dust magnet, now i have installed HEPA filters with fan and use this as Air Purifier and PC case a 2 in 1. It gives out nice warm clean Ionized air in my room and filters are washable.


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Woot! Looks good, sleeving is my going to be my year end project because I am moving and am going to have an entire basement for my computers, shop, consoles, man cave pretty much. Get to keep things out of reach of little children lol.
> 
> I got a couple spoilers myself... Apogee XL block showed up
> 
> 
> 
> And my plan worked for joining the 2 rads...
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I need a vote here. Keep the 120 rad in my loop or delete it?? I think I will delete it, but what do you think?


This build looks great! Keep up the good work! Build log?


----------



## wthenshaw

Sack the 120 @Jugurnot it will make the cpu run cleaner.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> This build looks great! Keep up the good work! Build log?


I think its time I put a build log together.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Sack the 120 @Jugurnot it will make the cpu run cleaner.


For sure, I was having trouble thinking of clean runs, especially with the limited fittings I have.120 Rad is official out of the loop


----------



## GaMbi2004

Good choice! ^^
And remember to link the build log in here once you get it going.. better reserve a few posts before linking though, course you are probably gonna see quite a few "Subbed" straight after you link it


----------



## GaMbi2004

Hmmm.. Im about to start my PCIe sleeves.. Since my ATX is:
BB RR G BB G RR BB
and I have 6+8pin PCIe (7 rows) what do you guys think about:
B R G | B G R B
To match the ATX a bit? Any better suggestions?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Hmmm.. Im about to start my PCIe sleeves.. Since my ATX is:
> BB RR G BB G RR BB
> and I have 6+8pin PCIe (7 rows) what do you guys think about:
> B R G | B G R B
> To match the ATX a bit? Any better suggestions?


I think more red is need

R R G | B G R R


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice! ^^
> And remember to link the build log in here once you get it going.. better reserve a few posts before linking though, course you are probably gonna see quite a few "Subbed" straight after you link it


http://www.overclock.net/t/1509587/build-mod-log-haf-540-heavily-modified-haf-xb#post_22759494


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I think more red is need
> 
> R R G | B G R R


Maybe you are right..
But then Im gonna ditch the gray and go

B R R | B R R B
or
B R R | G R R B

That would follow the ATX quite well too..
So would your suggestion, but for some reason I dont want / like the red to be at the edges.. cant give a good reason for that :S

Ill do the B R R | ? R R B now and see if black or gray will look the best after


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> ATX is done!
> Thinking of sewing them to keep perfect alignment the first 20-30cm.
> 
> 
> Moving on to PCIe's


Noice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Woot! Looks good, sleeving is my going to be my year end project because I am moving and am going to have an entire basement for my computers, shop, consoles, man cave pretty much. Get to keep things out of reach of little children lol.
> 
> I got a couple spoilers myself... Apogee XL block showed up
> 
> 
> 
> And my plan worked for joining the 2 rads...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I need a vote here. Keep the 120 rad in my loop or delete it?? I think I will delete it, but what do you think?


A bit late to the party but remove the fatty 120.

I'm interested to see how you are gonna go with the routing of the the tubes. Considering the openings of the rads are on the other side of the mobo.
I'll wait and see


----------



## GaMbi2004

Baah.. MY FINGERS!!

All done for today..
I ended up with B R R B | R R B and think it ended up looking fairly good!
Also, dont mind the lack of red in the tubes.. it is the cameras fault







(or though it COULD use a few more drops..


Sorry for the tangling.. didnt bother to straighten them all out quite yet.

EPS/CPU 8pin, SATA, fans and others left


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Baah.. MY FINGERS!!
> 
> All done for today..
> I ended up with B R R B | R R B and think it ended up looking fairly good!
> Also, dont mind the lack of red in the tubes.. it is the cameras fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (or though it COULD use a few more drops..
> 
> 
> Sorry for the tangling.. didnt bother to straighten them all out quite yet.
> 
> EPS/CPU 8pin, SATA, fans and others left


Yeah looks good! Can't wait for the final pics


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Maybe you are right..
> But then Im gonna ditch the gray and go
> 
> B R R | B R R B
> or
> B R R | G R R B
> 
> That would follow the ATX quite well too..
> So would your suggestion, but for some reason I dont want / like the red to be at the edges.. cant give a good reason for that :S
> 
> Ill do the B R R | ? R R B now and see if black or gray will look the best after


Why ditch the grey? I think that grey makes things look classy.

http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/ian1alcorn/media/IMG_1109_zpsb4f5904e.jpg.html

But i guess if grey isn't part of your color scheme, it may look out of place.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Why ditch the grey? I think that grey makes things look classy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/ian1alcorn/media/IMG_1109_zpsb4f5904e.jpg.html
> 
> 
> But i guess if grey isn't part of your color scheme, it may look out of place.


I still have it on the ATX







and when I lined up the PCIe's I thought it looked better with black vs gray.
Also, the gray is "Shade 19" witch is as close to black as gray gets.. so no big difference really.. I think it looks good on the ATX though








Yours looks awesome! Im probably gonna have to sew my PCIe's as well as the ATX.. they wont stay perfectly in place without.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Wrap the xb or not to wrap it..


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> Wrap the xb or not to wrap it..


Not to wrap. IMO wrap is a poor mans paint job.


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Not to wrap. IMO wrap is a poor mans paint job.


Hey now, to each his own and budget


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Hey now, to each his own and budget


Sorry, you are right. But white? I like the carbon fiber wrap, or some other graphic design, but just plain white over the entire xb might make the case look cheap. Kray did an amazing job with his decals on the top window, and the lighting effect in the case is really dope. Its just my opinion though.

And, ive done some things to my xb that in my mind would look good, but in reality didn't (uv sleeving, purplish led's, etc.) I ended up using that stuff for a couple months before i turfed it all.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Im fed up of seeing black... and bros the cost ill have to pay for carbon fiber.. is 100 1ft by 60 inches .. and I cant find the silver carbon fiber wrap...


----------



## SortOfGrim

if done properly it can look amazing. However isn't (spray) painting it a lot cheaper and quicker?


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Yeah... I will be painting over my xb.. but not right now.. its easier for me to try different designs with vinyl before I do a permanent paint job..


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> *Im fed up of seeing black.*.. and bros the cost ill have to pay for carbon fiber.. is 100 1ft by 60 inches .. and I cant find the silver carbon fiber wrap...


Mhm. I love white cases. Is it possible to get a matte white?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> if done properly it can look amazing. However isn't (spray) painting it a lot cheaper and quicker?


Well you wouldn't have to disassemble the case to wrap, however you would if you painted it. In the end it probably takes about the same amount of time.


----------



## Mand12

I'm looking to have one of these house my next build, probably X99, probably an air cooler for the CPU for now.

I'm not clear what case fans are optimal though. It comes with two 120mm fans on the front, correct? And if I feel like I can replace those. That would mean I would need another 120mm for the back panel, but what about the two spots to the bottom right from looking at the back? Do those typically have a fan, or is that not important?

I'm probably not going to have a fan on the top panel, as I kinda want the clear window version.

Any recommendations for case fans?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> I'm looking to have one of these house my next build, probably X99, probably an air cooler for the CPU for now.
> 
> I'm not clear what case fans are optimal though. It comes with two 120mm fans on the front, correct? And if I feel like I can replace those. That would mean I would need another 120mm for the back panel, but what about the two spots to the bottom right from looking at the back? Do those typically have a fan, or is that not important?
> 
> I'm probably not going to have a fan on the top panel, as I kinda want the clear window version.
> 
> Any recommendations for case fans?


Yes it does come with 2 front 120mm's, and if it is EVO version of the case it has decent enough fans for air cooling. The lower 2x80mm's can be used to cool hdd's if you feel temps are too high, although it isn't very optimal, as 80mm's are loud, and there is no dust filters down there. I use Cougar Vortex's (1500rpm) as rad fans and case fans, I can recommend those. Or even just the Cougar Turbine's, they are a little slower (1200rpm) but are quiet at lower rpms. The turbines are cheap at $20 for a 4 pack when onsale at ncix.ca, they are on sale almost all the time. they also come in black.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Umm... later on im gunna spend some money to get the case powder coated... a sweet colour... yess I can get the vinyl matte. I just have to leave the panels out in the sun for a few days lol. I wish I could be able to purchase plastidip.. when im located..


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> Umm... later on im gunna spend some money to get the case powder coated... a sweet colour... yess I can get the vinyl matte. I just have to leave the panels out in the sun for a few days lol


Lol good technique. BUT, I was modding out in the sun the other day and the front panel actually warped. Same with my psu dust filter lol


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Wow lol wth... the chassis twisted.. :0.. " vin diesel moment" that sun must be brutal..


----------



## Ultimist

Hi all,

Just ordered my HAF XB EVO from Newegg. It was a great time to order one since CM is currently offering a $15 rebate for the chassis.

I guess I should give a bit of history to explain WHY I decided to get a HAF XB:

I'm not building a new PC in this case. The XB is acting as a replacement for my previous build in a CM Storm Trooper that was damaged (explanation below).

First, what's (going to be) inside:

Gigabyte z77x-ud5h mobo.
Intel Core i7 3770K cpu
CM Hyper 212 Plus CPU Cooler in Push/Pull
32GB GSkill DDR3 1600
2 WD 1.5TB SATA II Drives
1 WD 2TB SATA II Drive
PNY OC2 GTX 770 4GB
Coolmax CUG-950B 950 Watt Fully Modular Power Supply
LG Blu-ray Rewritable Drive

Ok, here's what happened:

I typically keep my PC in my bedroom. I have a spare bedroom that was full of junk, but I've always wanted to clear it out so I could make it my new bedroom (It's bigger).

So I finally got around to completely cleaning out the room, and decided it was time to make it my new room like I always wanted. Except... it's downstairs, and my old room is upstairs.

I had a friend help me move all my furniture and other belongings downstairs to the new room. Reluctantly, I allowed him to carry my PC (listed above in the CM Storm Trooper case) down the stairs to my new room.

Sadly, he DROPPED it from about the 7th step... and down the stairs it tumbled.

Of course, I was absolutely LIVID.

After calming down and getting the rest of my room moved, it was time to find out if any of my PC survived the fall. I was expecting problems, and there were definitely a few. Actually, I was expecting every last component to be irreparably damaged.

It took clearing the CMOS a few times, reseating all the connectors, and a few times switching back and forth between the main and backup BIOS (it's a Dual BIOS board)... but I finally got the PC working.

Things were touch and go for a while... Windows got stuck in a booting loop several times... Without going into great detail, it took about 3 days to figure out all the problems. Ultimately, the more expensive components (CPU, motherboard, RAM, and GPU) all survived, mostly unscathed. I do think there is a slight problem with the motherboard as I can no longer boot with the onboard graphics (Intel HD 4000) enabled. Ran a few stress tests on the CPU and memory and both seem fine. Something in my PC now emits a constant ticking sound, like a clock ticking or something. I haven't been able to figure out where the ticking sound is coming from, but the PC is in an odd position right now where I can't easily get my ear close enough to locate the source of the sound. The sound is definitely a bit worrying since I don't know what's causing it.

One component did not survive: My 2TB WD hard drive. Unfortunately, it was filled (almost full) with all my (legal) movie downloads, Blu-ray rips (of movies I own), TV shows, legally purchased game downloads, and a ton of other stuff... It's going to take months or even a year to re-rip all my movies, redownload all my purchased media and games, etc..

But for the most part, the Trooper saved most of my equipment, even after being slammed to the ground and tumbled down the stairs.

So, needless to say, I am very impressed with the build quality and strength of CM computer chassis...

The metal parts of the case itself survived without a scratch or bend, except for a small dent in the right side panel. Unfortunately the plastic top was shattered into a few pieces, though all the buttons, LED's and USB ports still work.

I loved my Trooper case... but when deciding which new case to get, I decided I was tired of how tall the Trooper was. I had become accustomed to having to stand up from my desk in order to see the LED indicators and to use the top USB ports... but I was tired of having to do so. Ultimately I decided that I wanted a smaller case, but definitely another Cooler Master since the Trooper did manage to save my bacon.

My SATA II drives were getting old, anyway. They were leftovers from my previous PC build, and I saw no need to replace them at the time. I ordered a new SATA III drive to replace my defunct 2TB, and in a few months I'll be adding my first SSD to the mix.

I chose the HAF XB EVO because it's short, has a different look, and has enough room for all my components. I also ordered a set of Demciflex filters for the case, because I am tired of dust and dirt getting into my system.

The XB should be here Friday. I'm going to wait until the filters arrive before I transfer my system into the new chassis. Just wanted to greet everyone and say I' am now the proud owner of a Cooler Maser HAF XB EVO computer chassis!


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> Wow lol wth... the chassis twisted.. :0.. " vin diesel moment" that sun must be brutal..


Not the chassis, just the plastic panel on the front, it pulled away a little from the case where I removed the lock tabs to fit the 360 rad. But the dust filter got destroyed haha. It probably would have curled up completely if I didnt catch it early


----------



## Jugurnot

@Ultimist

I cried a little inside for you. Where did you bury the dead body of your 'friend' lol?


----------



## GaMbi2004

And here is todays update from ^GaMbi:

ATX done, PCI'e done, EPS/CPU done, sewing done

Here is a little teaser..
Hopefully I will get the time tomorrow to do the rest!


----------



## Ultimist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> @Ultimist
> 
> I cried a little inside for you. Where did you bury the dead body of your 'friend' lol?


lol... I actually did forgive him. He's just lucky I value human beings (slightly) more than my PC. LMAO

From now on, though, I'll be carrying things myself when I need to transport it somewhere.


----------



## HothTron




----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*


OOOOOOOooooo I like teasers!


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> OOOOOOOooooo I like teasers!


----------



## Jugurnot

She makes me tingle


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> She makes me tingle


Oh I know... trust me


----------



## SortOfGrim

lovely









freakin double boot is back..


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freakin double boot is back..


What is that?


----------



## SortOfGrim

computer starts up but before going to the post screen it shuts off but starts up again and boots fine into windows. It's not affected all the time, just overnight when I have the psu turned off. I had this issue / bug a looooong time ago too..I don't remember how I solved it though.


----------



## Jugurnot

I had this issue too, i think it had something to do with my external usb drive.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Bros... im picking up.. some white Carbon fiber vinyl tomorrow.. GO WHITE?


----------



## wthenshaw

Meh... Carbon wrap always looks tacky to me.


----------



## HothTron

Saw some basic HAF XB' at PAX PRime today holding some VERY FAST, not available to public market PCI-E and 5.25 expanding bay SSD's


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*


The 'quick-throw-something-together' rig
edit: spelling


----------



## wthenshaw

Bah. My eyes burn.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Hmm.. seams I forgot to post final pictures in here.. sorry about that


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

hey i wrapped one panel yesterday... what cha guys think i tried it with cheap wrap before i get my real wrap..


----------



## GaMbi2004

Looks exquisite! I think I even like this better than the white carbon tbh







but lets see once you get that on and see if my mind isnt changed


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

One down fall :/







the vinyl.. takes up sliding clearance making the panel sightly harder to slide in place... lol


----------



## Jugurnot

@KRAY-SLiCK Looks good though cant wait to see the whole thing done

@GaMbi2004 Nice cables


----------



## Luke Cool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Hmm.. seams I forgot to post final pictures in here.. sorry about that


Beautiful job, you put a lot of time into that build.
I have a couple of question for you.
Who makes that CPU water block?
I have seen the stiff looking hoses before, and they do look great.
That set up looks better, but more fragile than the soft hoses.
Please tell us a little about them and how they're customized for your computer.


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Hmm.. seams I forgot to post final pictures in here.. sorry about that


very nice.. particularly like your gpu backplate.. we have similar builds. except my gd65 is in a 750d. what did you do with the dragon badge?

I wanna try hardline tubing, but the fittings are hard to get in aus. looks so much cleaner. straight lines and bends have a more designed look.. just can't get that with soft tubing

and that sleeving..


----------



## GaMbi2004

@Jugurnot
Cheers








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke Cool*
> 
> Beautiful job, you put a lot of time into that build.
> I have a couple of question for you.
> Who makes that CPU water block?
> I have seen the stiff looking hoses before, and they do look great.
> That set up looks better, but more fragile than the soft hoses.
> Please tell us a little about them and how they're customized for your computer.


Thanks
It is the: Swiftech Apogee HD CPU block
The acrylic tubes looks better yes, but they are not fragile at all.. I tried to hit a bend and a straight piece to see how fragile there where.. had to hit fairly hard to even make a crack








If my tubes was ever hit by that amount of force, I would be more worried about the hardware then whatever water might hit the mobo








For more info on those mods and all the others, check out My Build Log







Its a fairly good read imo.


----------



## Luke Cool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> @Jugurnot
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> It is the: Swiftech Apogee HD CPU block
> The acrylic tubes looks better yes, but they are not fragile at all.. I tried to hit a bend and a straight piece to see how fragile there where.. had to hit fairly hard to even make a crack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If my tubes was ever hit by that amount of force, I would be more worried about the hardware then whatever water might hit the mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more info on those mods and all the others, check out My Build Log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a fairly good read imo.


Thanks for the great answer, I will thoroughly read that log.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Hey guys i did 1 side panel.. this evening when i got home.. what cha guys think???


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> Hey guys i did 1 side panel.. this evening when i got home.. what cha guys think???


I like it.. think the black and white looks good...just do the side and top panels, maybe parts of the front panel... if you were to do the whole case it would be easier/better to paint it .. just my 2c


----------



## Jugurnot

Got some work done today


----------



## HothTron

Let the guy vinyl his case if he wants too, Jesus Christ, stop biatching about it. Painting takes a lot of time, patience and money so hell, I'll rather do vinyl as well if I could find the right stuff


----------



## HothTron

Gamb, what kit did you use for your window or what was the process and parts?


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Got some work done today
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thats a good looking rad support right there









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Let the guy vinyl his case if he wants too, Jesus Christ, stop biatching about it. Painting takes a lot of time, patience and money so hell, I'll rather do vinyl as well if I could find the right stuff


Wow.. no one is B'ing about it.. lots of positive comments, and a few suggestions to make it even better / functional.. as he said himself, the vinyl is making it hard to slide the panels.. paint would not have that problem.
We all have the right to comment and suggest things here without having someone telling us that we are "biatching about it"

Instead you could contribute with your own opinion, without "biatching" about others opinions..?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Gamb, what kit did you use for your window or what was the process and parts?


Did you check my build log?
First page has easy links to whatever mod you wanna read about.

No kit for me.. just 20 dollars~ worth of plexi, 5$ U-channel and a Dremmel with plenty of cutting wheels (or a diamond wheel) and some super glue/double-sided tape (depending on the U-channel)
More detailed description in my log


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> Hey guys i did 1 side panel.. this evening when i got home.. what cha guys think???
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks really good








I also would suggest not vinyling the corners.. the black makes it stand out, and by putting vinyl on those, I guess the slighting problem would become much worse?
Dunno about the front panel though.. isnt that gonna be hard to wrap vinyl around?

Cant wait to see the final product! I might do something similar, if not paint.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Umm im not bashing on the guy "CGULL'' who is telling me paint...im not giving him wrong.I would like to paint but i hate the hassle if i want to change the color later down the road.. NOW abt that front panel i wont be wrapping the whole thing ill be doing highlights...IF i can find white PLASTIDIP Exellent!


----------



## cgull

Painting can be a hassle, lotta prep and if it's not done right, well it can look like crap.. Vinyl on the other hand is easier to go on and can be changed. Both have their pro's / cons. IMHO vinyl on the flat panels looks good. The skeleton of the case would be tricky to wrap,fiddly, rivets, internal corners etc.. If you wanted all white then I'd paint that,, personally I'd leave it black, nice contrast.. As for the front panel, you could use vinyl dye..paint for plastic.. It actually soaks in chemically, so it will scratch white, but will take a bit to cover the black and while it's drying the plastic softens so be careful-- does look better than paint and you won't have to prep.. Could also wrap it, depends on your skills really.. Don't know about plastic dip, sounds like it could peel.. Looking good so far


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Let the guy vinyl his case if he wants too, Jesus Christ, stop biatching about it. Painting takes a lot of time, patience and money so hell, I'll rather do vinyl as well if I could find the right stuff


If anyone is "biatching" here it's *you*. We all have a right to our opinions and none of us force it upon anyone else.


----------



## Kuudere

And I think I'll be attempting to mod in a bigger top window with the spare mesh panel I have, time to break out the rotary tool and chew through some disks









I ordered a 12" x 12" panel so we'll see how that goes, I might just mount it under the metal top so it's flush, kind of anyway.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> And I think I'll be attempting to mod in a bigger top window with the spare mesh panel I have, time to break out the rotary tool and chew through some disks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered a 12" x 12" panel so we'll see how that goes, I might just mount it under the metal top so it's flush, kind of anyway.


thats what i did.. and um..it came out excellent...


----------



## HothTron

Time to upgrade the intake fans to keep the new 780 DCII nice and cool.















]


----------



## rnbdillon

I need help from the haf xb club. Mainly the modders. I'm attempting a FF7 theme haf xb evo. I've already painted the entire inside Lime green, before i paint the side panels gray i'm gonna mod the R panel (if looking at the front of the case, the one by CPU) as a window w/acrylic, no issues there.

My problem, the other side panel (one by GPU) i want to leave mesh so i can have a fan to pull air into case (will also have front intake fan x2 but it will be going into a radiator). Any cool idea how to mod that L panel to include an intake fan, any size will do. I don't have any 80mm fans so dunno if those would fit. Right now i just have a corsair AF120 as intake for that L side, but can order/buy other fans.

Just looking for ideas that will require no modding, OR if modding is required for that panel i don't mind at all as long as it will look decent.

FYI, can't cut a hole in the bottom of the panel, as that will be below the mobo and of no use to airflow for gpu/cpu


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rnbdillon*
> 
> I need help from the haf xb club. Mainly the modders. I'm attempting a FF7 theme haf xb evo. I've already painted the entire inside Lime green, before i paint the side panels gray i'm gonna mod the R panel (if looking at the front of the case, the one by CPU) as a window w/acrylic, no issues there.
> 
> My problem, the other side panel (one by GPU) i want to leave mesh so i can have a fan to pull air into case (will also have front intake fan x2 but it will be going into a radiator). Any cool idea how to mod that L panel to include an intake fan, any size will do. I don't have any 80mm fans so dunno if those would fit. Right now i just have a corsair AF120 as intake for that L side, but can order/buy other fans.
> 
> Just looking for ideas that will require no modding, OR if modding is required for that panel i don't mind at all as long as it will look decent.
> 
> FYI, can't cut a hole in the bottom of the panel, as that will be below the mobo and of no use to airflow for gpu/cpu


I just put a bracket to hold a 240 rad with 2 fans, but you can do pretty much the same thing to just hold a fan. But I think an easier way, if you dont mind losing the handle, is to use the existing mesh holes on the panel to mount a fan to. I dont k ow the specifics though to make that happen, it cant be too difficult.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rnbdillon*
> 
> I need help from the haf xb club. Mainly the modders. I'm attempting a FF7 theme haf xb evo. I've already painted the entire inside Lime green, before i paint the side panels gray i'm gonna mod the R panel (if looking at the front of the case, the one by CPU) as a window w/acrylic, no issues there.
> 
> My problem, the other side panel (one by GPU) i want to leave mesh so i can have a fan to pull air into case (will also have front intake fan x2 but it will be going into a radiator). Any cool idea how to mod that L panel to include an intake fan, any size will do. I don't have any 80mm fans so dunno if those would fit. Right now i just have a corsair AF120 as intake for that L side, but can order/buy other fans.
> 
> Just looking for ideas that will require no modding, OR if modding is required for that panel i don't mind at all as long as it will look decent.
> 
> FYI, can't cut a hole in the bottom of the panel, as that will be below the mobo and of no use to airflow for gpu/cpu


Is the card getting hot? I would suggest to zip-tie the 120mm fan to the L mesh and see if temp improves at all..
The air coming through the radiators is still fairly close to ambient (room temperature) so I will still supply "cold" air to the GPU..
What CPU cooler are you using? costume or AIO? considered putting the GPU under water as well? my 4670K and GTX780 could easily be cooled with 240+120 30mm rads..

When I first got the 780, I ran it with air cooling for a day or two before I got my waterblock.. the case DID get a bit hot due to windows all around so not alot of places for the hot GPU air to go to (mine was not a "blow out the back" cooler.. so It just dumped all the hot air around it..)
Once I put it under water, the temperatures inside the case went back to ambient (or at least REALLY close to it)
240radiator as intake, 120radiator as exhaust..

Edit*
Your GPU cooler is the one with two big fans? same one I used.. it is excelent! but does dump the hot air all around it, aka needs good air flow..
So yea.. try to zip-tie the 120mm to the mesh
I would actually suggest to have it in exhaust position to remove the hot air, and let the radiator fans supply the cold..

*Edit 2
Or mount it next to the GPU, over the cabinet PCI slot covers, alternatively remove them for better flow.
Also, go for 120.. 80mm is just too noisy for their performance


----------



## rnbdillon

Thank you both for the help. I figured a 120 on that side would supply more cool air and one exhaust out the back near CPU. Using a h100i on CPU and stock on the graphics card cause it does have those two large fans on it. Haven't tried it for temps yet as still assembling. I may tried what y'all advised and just put a 120 up to the mesh. It may not be able to pull fully because only 1/2 is showing through mesh but still may do the job


----------



## wthenshaw

So my manager at work wafted some pc parts under my nose and I couldn't help myself but buy them from him!

Got two sticks of Corsair XMS3 4GB @ 2000MHz bringing me up to 16GB



Here it is alongside my Corsair Vengeance,


And this Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5, beautiful board and I think it fits my build a bit better with less bright blue heatsinks unlike my Asus M5A97.





Got the ram, the board and a crappy Sempron chip that was on the board for £90 which was a bargain, going to sell my Asus M5A97 to a friend.

Think it may be in hold before I fit the board because I'm not. Looking forward to reinstalling the OS.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

i wanna buy a water cooler but im afraid the ''all in one coolers''.. will go bad.. n leak or maybe.. the motor will die..


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> i wanna buy a water cooler but im afraid the ''all in one coolers''.. will go bad.. n leak or maybe.. the motor will die..


Pretty sure corsair have a 5 year warranty on their hydro series coolers.

My H100 is still running perfectly.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> i wanna buy a water cooler but im afraid the ''all in one coolers''.. will go bad.. n leak or maybe.. the motor will die..


I've had a couple different ones in the past couple of years and I've never had any problems with them in my PC. My friend bought my cooler master glacier off of me when I went with a custom loop and unfortunately it sprung a leak all over his motherboard and fried it. Cooler master reimbursed him for the motherboard.


----------



## SortOfGrim

That's a nice mobo, wthenshaw! I see Gigabyte even thought that you would put it in the HAF XB (orientation). What did you have to do to your manager to get them?









---
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> i wanna buy a water cooler but im afraid the ''all in one coolers''.. will go bad.. n leak or maybe.. the motor will die..


I have an old Corsair H70 AIO cooler (2011 AD) that I occasionally use. Still works like a charm.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

you see you guys are lucky.. umm when i buy an item from the usa. its like.. no warranty.. or send back due to my courier service.. so thats why certain things ill buy .. cuz ill have to pay big money to send the item back plus pay for it again.. to clear customs..


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> That's a nice mobo, wthenshaw! I see Gigabyte even thought that you would put it in the HAF XB (orientation). What did you have to do to your manager to get them?


Pay out cash









His brother was stripping his PC to sell, he also has a Corsair RM1000 for sale along with 3x Saphire 7970s quite cheap


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> i wanna buy a water cooler but im afraid the ''all in one coolers''.. will go bad.. n leak or maybe.. the motor will die..


My first AIO was a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Performer, it did perform good, but I think I preferred my giant CNPS 10X Extreme that gave the same temps, but was much more consistent.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> you see you guys are lucky.. umm when i buy an item from the usa. its like.. no warranty.. or send back due to my courier service.. so thats why certain things ill buy .. cuz ill have to pay big money to send the item back plus pay for it again.. to clear customs..


Where are you located?


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Im located in the Caribbean.. small island of Trinidad.. my currency to ur Us dollar.. TT$6.40= Us $1.00.... I bought my XB every thing came up to TT$1200 lol un lucky mee. A cheap water cooling kit might cost me. 1500


----------



## cgull

well it's kinda like the price you pay for living in paradise








shipping outside the US is also quite expensive.. have a similar issue in Australia, but the exchange rate is a bit kinder... just have to be real picky with what you buy


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> i wanna buy a water cooler but im afraid the ''all in one coolers''.. will go bad.. n leak or maybe.. the motor will die..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> you see you guys are lucky.. umm when i buy an item from the usa. its like.. no warranty.. or send back due to my courier service.. so thats why certain things ill buy .. cuz ill have to pay big money to send the item back plus pay for it again.. to clear customs..


I have three h50's from corsair....two are 4 yrs old the other is 3 and all three are still running strong with no issues whatsoever. I also had an h100 but eventually swapped it for a custom loop....


----------



## HothTron

I met with one of the product and marketing managers at Pax PRIME and he wanted to give me a free Corsair case when I showed him my HAF XB build but I said no, CoolerMaster already gave me a free one. He then proceeded to tempt me to send me a free H100i if I send some pics of my build but i'm not entirely sure I wanna give up my trouble free air cooling


----------



## wthenshaw

You say "trouble free" as though nothing can go wrong with air cooling...


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Wow they sent you a fee one..


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> This is all well and good, but I personally will take a laptop style keyboard any day of the week over a mechanical. Mechanical keys are just too tall for my liking and require too much travel.
> 
> I fully acknowledge that mechanical keyboards are generally of a higher quality and have advantages, but I will not use one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You say "trouble free" as though nothing can go wrong with air cooling...


The only things that can go wrong with air cooling is the fan dies or something physically breaks or snaps, the two latter being unlikely. If the fan does go the heatsink will still work just fine, albeit with less overall cooling capacity. I'd say that equals pretty trouble free.

How many things can go wrong with water cooling?


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

hey guys umm is this a good simple product?? The pump is a SC 600?? http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Best-Water-Cooling-Kit-For-CPU-240p-Radiato-Water-Pump-Etc-/181465365769?pt=US_Water_Cooling&hash=item2a402dbd09


----------



## SortOfGrim

brrr...ebay

it looks like an old kit. What does "240P Aluminum Water cooling row" mean? Alu rad? If so, I wouldn't go for it


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You say "trouble free" as though nothing can go wrong with air cooling...


You right, a dead fan. Omg, such epic catastrophie


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> You right, a dead fan. Omg, such epic catastrophie


Such hate for liquids. Embrace the future!

Forgot this was the "How awful is liquid cooling and how amazing is air cooling" thread?


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Such hate for liquids. Embrace the future!
> 
> Forgot this was the "How awful is liquid cooling and how amazing is air cooling" thread?


different jokes for different hill folks


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> You right, a dead fan. Omg, such epic catastrophie


If that fan happens to be on your CPU or GPU it is equivalent to all the radiator fans in a WC loop failing. The difference is that a good WC loop has tons more passive heat dissipation than any CPU or GPU air cooler.

But don't take my word for it. Try it out. Let your CPU and GPU run entirely passive and tell us all how long it took for them to overheat.
I can kill all the rad fans in my loop and still have enough cooling to game without overheating.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> hey guys umm is this a good simple product?? The pump is a SC 600?? http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Best-Water-Cooling-Kit-For-CPU-240p-Radiato-Water-Pump-Etc-/181465365769?pt=US_Water_Cooling&hash=item2a402dbd09


I would not go near that. Mostly because of the aluminium radiator.
As far as I know the pump is an older model pond pump.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> If that fan happens to be on your CPU or GPU it is equivalent to all the radiator fans in a WC loop failing. The difference is that a good WC loop has tons more passive heat dissipation than any CPU or GPU air cooler.
> 
> But don't take my word for it. Try it out. Let your CPU and GPU run entirely passive and tell us all how long it took for them to overheat.
> I can kill all the rad fans in my loop and still have enough cooling to game without overheating.


Tell me what happens when your pump dies? The passive cooling on your water loop is now almost non-existent.


----------



## wthenshaw

guys.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guys.


Really? Its been a topic for the last couple days lol.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Really? Its been a topic for the last couple days lol.


Also, I believe he kinda started it?







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You say "trouble free" as though nothing can go wrong with air cooling...


Busted, hehe









Why even fight over water vs air? as long as it is in the XB, it is awesome!


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Also, I believe he kinda started it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busted, hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why even fight over water vs air? as long as it is in the XB, it is awesome!


This is the truth!

But as far as reliability is concerned, EVERYONE should know air cooling holds the crown.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Tell me what happens when your pump dies? The passive cooling on your water loop is now almost non-existent.


If the pump drops in RPM the system will power down. So exactly nothing would happen.
But even if (and that's a pretty big if) all safety measures fail, there is a set limit to how hot a CPU or GPU will get before it is powered down to protect it. That feature has been around since the mid 90's so it's not exactly a new thing.

But you are still trying to make water cooling live up to higher standards than air. When you say stuff like "what if you pump fails", you also need to ask the same question of every single critical part of YOUR system.

And if you play this silly little game of yours on a level playing field, you run into some pretty big problems (which I assume is why you avoid it).

One such problem which has been previously explained in detail, is that the most common type of pump is actually an industrial pump that is build to much higher specifications than consumer or even enthusiast PC parts.
So unless every single fan in your system is server grade or above, you can't even begin to compare in terms of reliability.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> If the pump drops in RPM the system will power down. So exactly nothing would happen.
> But even if (and that's a pretty big if) all safety measures fail, there is a set limit to how hot a CPU or GPU will get before it is powered down to protect it. That feature has been around since the mid 90's so it's not exactly a new thing.
> 
> But you are still trying to make water cooling live up to higher standards than air. When you say stuff like "what if you pump fails", you also need to ask the same question of every single critical part of YOUR system.
> 
> And if you play this silly little game of yours on a level playing field, you run into some pretty big problems (which I assume is why you avoid it).
> 
> One such problem which has been previously explained in detail, is that the most common type of pump is actually an industrial pump that is build to much higher specifications than consumer or even enthusiast PC parts.
> So unless every single fan in your system is server grade or above, you can't even begin to compare in terms of reliability.


Hey man dont over complicate the conversation.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Sorry... I asked one silly question.. n it esclated.. .:/.Hey whats the name of the industrial pump any one got dimensions id like to see if I have left over space n my xb.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> Hey whats the name of the industrial pump any one got dimensions id like to see if I have left over space n my xb.


What you should be looking for is a D5. Brand doesn't really matter as they are all from the same manufacturer.
Size will depend on your choice of top or reservoir.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> Sorry... I asked one silly question.. n it esclated.. .:/.Hey whats the name of the industrial pump any one got dimensions id like to see if I have left over space n my xb.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> What you should be looking for is a D5. Brand doesn't really matter as they are all from the same manufacturer.
> Size will depend on your choice of top or reservoir.
Click to expand...

The D5 is kinda bulky compared to the mcp35x / mcp50x (Liang ddc) series


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> The D5 is kinda bulky compared to the mcp35x / mcp50x (Liang ddc) series


True. It is larger than the DDC's. But also quieter and more reliable and they run a lot cooler.
And with the vast number of different top/res and mounting options, it is usually possible to make it fit.


----------



## HothTron

Man, I can't believe how much bigger these 140's are


----------



## Roentgensu

Talking about watercooling. While doing my yearly PC cleaning I decided to take my first shot at Liquid Cooling!

Also took the opportunity to repaint the case since its inexpensive and I can't quite settle for a scheme.


Received the kit and extras today!


Figured out how I want to pass everything, Now I just gotta make it work! Wish me luck










I like how the kit comes with all the Leds !


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

that colour looks sexy broo..


----------



## HothTron

Well crap...this sucks. The 140's are proving to make more noise then I really had hoped they would, its a lot more of a "wooshing" sounds through the front grill. I may have to go back to the 120mm, especially when im web surfing with no background noise


----------



## Roentgensu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Well crap...this sucks. The 140's are proving to make more noise then I really had hoped they would, its a lot more of a "wooshing" sounds through the front grill. I may have to go back to the 120mm, especially when im web surfing with no background noise


Even if you lowered the RPM on them with a controller while surfing?


----------



## Roentgensu

Well it's complete! I had previously made extra 5.25" Bays to accommodate the rez and still have a bay controller and optical drive.

It's going to take some time for the chrome to fully harden. After which I will polish it (it currently tracts fingerprints horribly well)


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roentgensu*
> 
> Even if you lowered the RPM on them with a controller while surfing?


I'd have to go buy one


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Well crap...this sucks. The 140's are proving to make more noise then I really had hoped they would, its a lot more of a "wooshing" sounds through the front grill. I may have to go back to the 120mm, especially when im web surfing with no background noise


The plastic front grill does have a very unpleasant influence on some fans. Mine among them. Just cut it out and the problem should be solved.
As a bonus, the front panel looks better that way. Just take a look at mine:


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> I'd have to go buy one


set the fan speed in OS


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> set the fan speed in OS


They are not PWM fans


----------



## HothTron

*DarkWind 2.0 progress has begun!
*










*
A little trick I learned during my RC body painting days. Heating up spray can with hot water will raise internal pressure and make the paint "vaporize" better when it exists the can, creating a finer spray and better paint paint results*: *WARNING: OVER DOING IT CAN AND WILL MAKE THE CAN EXPLODE*










*
Even the buttons get some love
*









*And off we go...
*









*A new approach that I haven't really seen people do with their mobo trays in almost any case, so I figured why not give a try ? Also, note the bottom of the spray can. Needless to say, I nearly sheet my pants when that thing popped out when I was holding it. Like I said, OVER DOING the heating up of the can is a somewhat dangerous trick that damn near backfired on me tonight.*


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Guys will this cooler .. have any clearance issues with our case ??? THE NOCTUA d15


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> Guys will this cooler .. have any clearance issues with our case ??? THE NOCTUA d15
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That cooler should fit with about 20mm to spare. That is, if you're not using a top fan.


----------



## HothTron

*Painting continues...*


----------



## Mand12

To those in the club:

What are the dimensions of the power supplies you're using? The specs say 180mm, but some of the reviews say that you can go over that - anyone with a larger-than-typical power supply, like 200mm, that got it working nicely? How hard is it to run the cables out the back for ones larger than 180mm?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> To those in the club:
> 
> What are the dimensions of the power supplies you're using? The specs say 180mm, but some of the reviews say that you can go over that - anyone with a larger-than-typical power supply, like 200mm, that got it working nicely? How hard is it to run the cables out the back for ones larger than 180mm?


Once you remove the hotswap pcb it adds a bit extra room


----------



## Mand12

That thing was pretty buggy was it not?

I also have zero interest in hotswap drives. If I'm adding or removing drives, power will be off.

How hard is it to remove?


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Four small Phillips screws. And boom its out....."Mand12"

Any one have a noctua D14 or 15 installed in a case like ours.. send me a photo I wanna see the roof clearance..


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> Four small Phillips screws. And boom its out....."Mand12"
> 
> Any one have a noctua D14 or 15 installed in a case like ours.. send me a photo I wanna see the roof clearance..


Toms has a Noctua NH-U14S in their review:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/cooler-master-haf-xb-review,3559-9.html

It's larger than the D14.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> To those in the club:
> 
> What are the dimensions of the power supplies you're using? The specs say 180mm, but some of the reviews say that you can go over that - anyone with a larger-than-typical power supply, like 200mm, that got it working nicely? How hard is it to run the cables out the back for ones larger than 180mm?


I'm running with a Seasonic Platinum-1000 PSU without the hotswap PCB. It's a 190mm long PSU, and it fits with no problems, but it's a tight squeeze. Here's a wonderfully horrific picture I got a while back of the clearance.


----------



## Mand12

Hm, I was thinking of one of the EVGA Supernova supplies, but it's 200mm...might be a bit cramped at that point.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Hm, I was thinking of one of the EVGA Supernova supplies, but it's 200mm...might be a bit cramped at that point.


If you're up for some drilling, there are things like this:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7798/cpa-252/Lian_Li_Power_Supply_Extension_Bracket_-_Black_PE-01.html

Just brackets that are a little bigger than the one that comes with the XB. That one should give you lots of space.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Hm, I was thinking of one of the EVGA Supernova supplies, but it's 200mm...might be a bit cramped at that point.


If it is a Supernova NEX pls don't buy. They are loud. Supernova G1 and G2 are good tho.


----------



## Chipfire

Greetings all! Chipfire here with a new build in a HAF XB II EVO (RC-902XB-KKN*2*). Got lucky and got this on Amazon for $86!

I have a 4790k @4.4 just for grins initially with a Noctua NH-U14S and temps are 29C at idle

ASRock Z97 extreme9 and Win 7 on a SanDisk Extreme II and an EVGA SuperNOVA 750G2 for power.

Just Intel IGA for now. This extreme9 has ONLY Displayport and HDMI on the board! Luckily I have a nice Displayport Dell monitor.

Pics to follow and PM sent to OP.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipfire*
> 
> Greetings all! Chipfire here with a new build in a HAF XB II EVO (RC-902XB-KKN*2*). Got lucky and got this on Amazon for $86!
> 
> I have a 4790k @4.4 just for grins initially with a Noctua NH-U14S and temps are 29C at idle
> 
> ASRock Z97 extreme9 and Win 7 on a SanDisk Extreme II and an EVGA SuperNOVA 750G2 for power.
> 
> Just Intel IGA for now. This extreme9 has ONLY Displayport and HDMI on the board! Luckily I have a nice Displayport Dell monitor.
> 
> Pics to follow and PM sent to OP.


Welcome to the club Chipfire!

It may be a while before OP adds. You to the list he's not as active these days.

Look forward to photos of your rig!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Hm, I was thinking of one of the EVGA Supernova supplies, but it's 200mm...might be a bit cramped at that point.


you could also remove the complete hot swap bay


----------



## Chipfire

HAF EVO with ASRock Z97 extreme9



The SSD is in its tray, slid out for access



ye olde Noctua NH-U14S



not much room under the mesh top - that is an iPhone 5 case sitting on the cooler



I was thinking of putting a green led 200mm fan on the top, if it would help. Or maybe just to look cool.

I am not really a case moder but may need help with the best way to snake the cables.

I have ordered a second MB tray as I want to use it some as a test bench. We will have to see how convenient this will be.







-s


----------



## HothTron

With this case, there is NO REASON to have messy cabling


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> With this case, there is NO REASON to have messy cabling


at least not on the 1st floor.. my basement looks terrible!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> at least not on the 1st floor.. my basement looks terrible!


My (spare) cables are all tucked into a big loop with a cable tie down the side of my psu.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> My (spare) cables are all tucked into a big loop with a cable tie down the side of my psu.


That is where I put mine too







I think CM gave the extra side room for that reason along with the possibility of running tubes.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> at least not on the 1st floor.. my basement looks terrible!










we can call that a future project


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we can call that a future project


sssh


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Guys.. the Noctua nh d15 .. It looks small lol... or is it my eyes..


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> Guys.. the Noctua nh d15 .. It looks small lol... or is it my eyes..


Compared to a 747 it indeed is small
but


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipfire*
> 
> Greetings all! Chipfire here with a new build in a HAF XB II EVO (RC-902XB-KKN*2*). Got lucky and got this on Amazon for $86!
> 
> I have a 4790k @4.4 just for grins initially with a Noctua NH-U14S and temps are 29C at idle
> 
> ASRock Z97 extreme9 and Win 7 on a SanDisk Extreme II and an EVGA SuperNOVA 750G2 for power.
> 
> Just Intel IGA for now. This extreme9 has ONLY Displayport and HDMI on the board! Luckily I have a nice Displayport Dell monitor.
> 
> Pics to follow and PM sent to OP.


*Welcome to the Cooler Master Haf XB Case Clubhouse Chipfire!*

Your name has been added to the Member's list of our clubs OP, thank you for sharing.










t77-


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Compared to a 747 it indeed is small
> but


Wow i heard it's 3 POUNDS WTH!!!







. I hope my baby can hold her upp..







* eye of a tiger theme song plays in the back ground*


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> Wow i heard it's 3 POUNDS WTH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *I hope my baby can hold her upp*..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * eye of a tiger theme song plays in the back ground*


*that's what she said*

But it fits snugly in the HAF XB.


----------



## joskke

hey boys!
its been a while since my last post.

So question here:
i got problems booting up pc, looks like mobo is boing bad. while booting it restarts, after shows up corrupted bios








so i could get brand new asus z87 pro,( for about 70 punds)
is it any good?
or better would be to go for another?

4770k
16gb corsair pro 1866
gtx770 sli


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joskke*
> 
> hey boys!
> its been a while since my last post.
> 
> So question here:
> i got problems booting up pc, looks like mobo is boing bad. while booting it restarts, after shows up corrupted bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i could get brand new asus z87 pro,( for about 70 punds)
> is it any good?
> or better would be to go for another?
> 
> 4770k
> 16gb corsair pro 1866
> gtx770 sli


Maybe change the mobo battery first, and see if that fixes problem.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joskke*
> 
> hey boys!
> its been a while since my last post.
> 
> So question here:
> i got problems booting up pc, looks like mobo is boing bad. while booting it restarts, after shows up corrupted bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i could get brand new asus z87 pro,( for about 70 punds)
> is it any good?
> or better would be to go for another?
> 
> 4770k
> 16gb corsair pro 1866
> gtx770 sli


What is your current mobo?`dual bios by any chance? try switching to 2nd.. if no dual bios, try resetting CMOS. if that doesnt help, flash bios, still not working? check battery.
"looks like mobo is boing bad" do you mean bowing? why is that? :S I would start there.. got a picture of this? sounds strange.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> that's what she said
> 
> But *it fits snugly* in the HAF XB.


That's what she said

(poor effort I know but I'll run with it)


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> That's what she said
> 
> (poor effort I know but I'll run with it)


----------



## Buxty

I have the Z97M Gaming for use in my current main rig, so if you're considering it feel free to ask questions! (Unfortunately not in a XB though ;(


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> That's what she said
> 
> (poor effort I know but I'll run with it)


Haha, It passes as "tickle my funny bone" in my book.

yea yea.. thats what he said..









*Edit
Im on Z87-GD65 Gaming.. awesome mobo imo! no problems so fare.
Also I like the looks.


----------



## cgull

Msi z87 gd65 gets my vote, got one in a 750d.. Great looking board, the dragon heatsinks are awesome. The z97 version doesn't look as good, they changed the style, lost the shaped 'sinks .


----------



## CptAsian

Another vote for MSI Gaming boards here.


----------



## joskke

so thanks for advice!
i just bought msi z97 Mpower, like that yellow stuff.
i will get this mobo on next week thursday or before, i will post some images


----------



## paolomikaello

my HAF XB build is almost done

but im having some problems about my TEMPS when the case is fully closed

IDLE: 46C
PRIME 95: 83C
INTEL BURN TEST:' 83C

when side panel and top panel is removed

IDLE: 43C
PRIME 95: 78C
INTEL BURN TEST:' 79C

thats my only concern

RIG:

INTEL 2500K
ASUS P67
GTS 450 SLI
FSP 750W 80+ SILVER
80GB INTEL SSD FOR OS
WINDOWS 8.1

( TOP EXHAUST FAN IS THE TOP EXHAUST FAN OF MY HAF 932 CASING )


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paolomikaello*
> 
> my HAF XB build is almost done
> 
> but im having some problems about my TEMPS when the case is fully closed
> 
> IDLE: 46C
> PRIME 95: 83C
> INTEL BURN TEST:' 83C
> 
> when side panel and top panel is removed
> 
> IDLE: 43C
> PRIME 95: 78C
> INTEL BURN TEST:' 79C
> 
> [/IMG]


None of the temps are critically high, but they are on the high side. Especially your idle.
Two things I would start by looking at:

1: What is your case airflow like? Those GPU's are dumping a fair bit of heat that needs to be moved out of the case.

2: Reseat your CPU cooler and apply new TIM.


----------



## wthenshaw

Those temps are quite pathetic for a giant noctua heatsink.

As@Dire Squirrel said reseat the sink with fresh TIM


----------



## paolomikaello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> None of the temps are critically high, but they are on the high side. Especially your idle.
> Two things I would start by looking at:
> 
> 1: What is your case airflow like? Those GPU's are dumping a fair bit of heat that needs to be moved out of the case.
> 
> 2: Reseat your CPU cooler and apply new TIM.


i already done reseating and applying new TIM

tried a diff cooler also NH-L12

the case airflow is the

2 - STOCK FANS FRONT INTAKE
1 - 120 REAR EXHAUST
1 - TOP FAN EXHAUST FROM HAF 932 ( THE BIG ONE )

when i remove all of the panels ( 2 sides and top ) my temp drops down by 3 - 5C on prime 95 and intel burn test so i know i have a problem with the case airflow


----------



## paolomikaello

im ver sorry i forgot to mention the build is clocked to 5.0GHZ @ 1.38V

my primary concern is when the case is fully closed my temps spike up but when its not its somehow acceptable to me


----------



## paolomikaello

guess i need a better airflow inside the case


----------



## SortOfGrim

paolomikaello, I would remove the top fan as it will interfere with the cpu cooler's airflow. Or you could go water cooling.

PS: use the little pencil down left to edit your post


----------



## paolomikaello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> paolomikaello, I would remove the top fan as it will interfere with the cpu cooler's airflow. Or you could go water cooling.
> 
> PS: use the little pencil down left to edit your post


- sorry about that sir

- about watercooling its out of my mind as of now but i did manage to build watercooled rigs before ( Q6600 ERA )

- im just fascinated about pushing my buil to its limits via air cooling

- i already removed the top fan and i and received a +1C on prime 95 and intel burn test

- i also change the orientation of the top fan from pull to push and also recieved a +2 C on prime 95

- all of the test were taken 30 minutes after the system were shut down for it to cool down a little bit...

- im already having hard time figuring out the airflow orientation inside the case...

- as if the air volume inside when all panels are fitted is heavily congested


----------



## SortOfGrim

airco in the room helps too


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> paolomikaello,
> 
> PS: use the little pencil down left to edit your post


Beat me to it buddy.

I think those temps are fine for a 5ghz push on air, you want any more then you're going to have to invest in some liquid cooling.









On a side note I passed two more exams today:
Microsoft (MTA) Server Administration Fundamentals
And
Hewlett Packard (HP ATA) Connected Devices

Officially MS and HP certified now!


----------



## cgull

congrats









be careful , you may become an x pert


----------



## HothTron

*"DarkWind 2.0" progress update*

*Now I remember whey I HATE painting, I have no patience for it and it comes back to bite me in the ass. In my rush and impatience, I overpainted the mobo tray and got bubbles and cracks as a result. Time to order a replacement one from CoolerMaster unng........*










*Thankfully, the grill painting has turned out very very nice, what a difference from stock look!*



















*And again, my impatience and noob tactics of painting came back to haunt me. The panel handles wern't turning out very well with the aluminum paint and keeping them in the sun to dry faster result in the paint getting soft and leaving indents on the paint from the stands themselves and I did this TWICE!!. Rather then having to buy ANOTHER set of handles and start, I had a random brainstorm and went and got some textured paint and crossed my fingers. Not only did it take care of the self causing paint imperfections on the handles, but it looks better honestly, so thankfully, my mistake worked out*


----------



## Jugurnot

I like that white grill a lot


----------



## wthenshaw

So tell me fellas.

Do I or don't I?


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Dude ... lol see why I dont wanna paint my case as yet... but ill paint it.. eventually. BTW that textured paint looks Sexy


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

The guy with the NouctuaD15...I should be receiving my cooler next week wed.. ill see if my idle temps is the same as yours and if the case is an air flow problem.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> So tell me fellas.
> 
> Do I or don't I?


Go for it.

I have one of those as boot drive, and I have nothing bad to say about it.


----------



## wthenshaw

Worth the price you think guys?

Also did this to my desk area today.

I think it looks snazzy and saves me having the big light on.

What do you fellas think?







Think I'll also redo my pc with these. They're much better than the old ones.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

^ what he said. I've used Samsung ssd's in other builds and I have never had any problems with them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> So tell me fellas.
> 
> Do I or don't I?


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> So tell me fellas.
> 
> Do I or don't I?




Thats you


----------



## SortOfGrim

I've done some tests on both my Samsung 840's and a SATA II ssd.

OS & games drive, short bench


Steam games drive, short bench


OS & games drive, long bench


Steam games drive, long bench

compared to a SATA II Corsair Force 3 64GB ssd

short

long


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Worth the price you think guys?


Absolutely. They are probably the best value for money SSD out there.


----------



## paolomikaello

- finally figured it out

- since the cpu and the cooler are lapped to flat surface the heat from the cpu transfers to the heatsinks and since its clocked to 5.0ghz the noctua fans cant dissipate the heat from the fins excessively

- i tried putting my thermaltake nic c4 fans on the noctua ( the 2 fans with the manual controller ) and set it to max and was able to cut down my temp to 77C on intel burn test and prime 95 on fully closed haf xb







( a little odd with the red colored fans on the D14 )

- from 82C down to 77C ( but the fan noise is killing me )


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> So tell me fellas.
> 
> Do I or don't I?


I got an 840 Pro last year, it's freaking awesome, Sammy makes the best SSD's


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> 
> 
> Thats you


What are you talking about Sammy?

Thanks for the feedback everyone I think I'll go for it


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> What are you talking about Sammy?
> 
> Thanks for the feedback everyone I think I'll go for it


Just bought one of those 250GB SSDs and a WD Black 2TB last week for $120 each.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

The guy who used the silver textured paint!! How on earth didyou get it to look soo rough???? I bough a can of black today... and it came out smooth this is what I used..


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> The guy who used the silver textured paint!! How on earth didyou get it to look soo rough???? I bough a can of black today... and it came out smooth this is what I used..


Uh.. I just shook the hell outa the can and then did a slow and constant spray. I think also the silver has better contrast then black, and thus it "looks" rougher


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Uh.. I just shook the hell outa the can and then did a slow and constant spray. I think also the silver has better contrast then black, and thus it "looks" rougher


ohh i had to Use a plastic bag to get my effect to make it look like leather..on this dash board panel... yess i know its OFF TOPIC!! :/...


----------



## paolomikaello

UPDATE
Quote:


> - change the front 120MM FANS to NOCTUA NF-P14
> 
> *** fan installed inside the case not on the outside ***



Quote:


> - installed rear 120MM FAN ( NOCTUA NF-P12 )





Quote:


> - change the orientation of the top fan ( COOLER MASTER 230MM FAN ) from pull to push



Quote:


> - a drop down on temp by 2C - 3C ( build is clocked to 5GHZ )
> 
> - room not airconditioned and im from the philippines


Quote:


> BEFORE




Quote:


> AFTER


----------



## Saltyballz08

Hey guys Awsome set ups!! pretty BA looking rigs!! this is my first build so I just picked up a Haf xb box and I was wondering if anyone has fit the Corsair H105i (280mm rad) in the front of this case?? I was wondering if pulling out the front would work instead of pushing heat into the case??? thanks I have tried to find a thread on compatible Coolers and the only ones Ive found were the h100i h80is. Right now im using the Evo 212 cpu cooler 2 140mm couger intakes and 1 120 couger exhuast, I would like to go liquid or find something that would perform better and clear my Vengance Ram...

Cheers


----------



## wthenshaw

@Saltyballz08

H105i should fit fine on the 280mm rad.


----------



## CptAsian

Okay, so I've become pretty desperate as far as HDD space goes, so can I have a refresher on what some of the options are as far as modding in another HDD cage? Ideally, I'd like to fit in 4 3.5 in HDDs and 2 SSDs. And note that I don't have the EVO, so I don't get that other cage as an option with the stock case.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Okay, so I've become pretty desperate as far as HDD space goes, so can I have a refresher on what some of the options are as far as modding in another HDD cage? Ideally, I'd like to fit in 4 3.5 in HDDs and 2 SSDs. And note that I don't have the EVO, so I don't get that other cage as an option with the stock case.


Bro make ur own its easy I did mine have a look at my Xb album


----------



## wthenshaw

Pulled the trigger on the 250gb 840 evo should be here tomorrow.

Once that comes I'll fit the gigabyte motherboard I bought as well and do a fresh install


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Pulled the trigger on the 250gb 840 evo should be here tomorrow.
> 
> Once that comes I'll fit the gigabyte motherboard I bought as well and do a fresh install


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Okay, so I've become pretty desperate as far as HDD space goes, so can I have a refresher on what some of the options are as far as modding in another HDD cage? Ideally, I'd like to fit in 4 3.5 in HDDs and 2 SSDs. And note that I don't have the EVO, so I don't get that other cage as an option with the stock case.


You got two 1TB drives now. Why not just swap those for one or two 4TB?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Okay, so I've become pretty desperate as far as HDD space goes, so can I have a refresher on what some of the options are as far as modding in another HDD cage? Ideally, I'd like to fit in 4 3.5 in HDDs and 2 SSDs. And note that I don't have the EVO, so I don't get that other cage as an option with the stock case.


Make your own of you are up for it. It can be as easy as 4 'L' shaped brackets from a hardware store and possibly some drilling, or bend some metal to match what you would get out of the evo cage. Or you can go as ghetto as velcro strips lol.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Okay, so I've become pretty desperate as far as HDD space goes, so can I have a refresher on what some of the options are as far as modding in another HDD cage? Ideally, I'd like to fit in 4 3.5 in HDDs and 2 SSDs. And note that I don't have the EVO, so I don't get that other cage as an option with the stock case.


You could ask Cooler Master, they have helped me before with items that weren't available in their store.
Or check other case manufacturer shops, you might just find something useful. Or DIY.

Also, 2TB drives are really cheap now.


----------



## wthenshaw

Redid the leds in my case after kitting out my desk area. Surprising how much brighter they are than the tired of leds I had previously.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Redid the leds in my case after kitting out my desk area. Surprising how much brighter they are than the tired of leds I had previously.


Looking good


----------



## joskke

hey,
so i got my msi mpower mobo. looks cool, works cool, OC genie give me about 4.4ghz oc







temps does not reach 90. its on idle 35, when hardcore its bit over 80, zalman reserator 3 max cooler.
other than that i am really happy.
probably i need to change color on stuff, but f that.


----------



## Jugurnot

The colors are actually not bad, its rainbow themed lol


----------



## joskke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> The colors are actually not bad, its rainbow themed lol


ye i was pissing rainbow when it booted up first time :d
i dont now how but feels like pc works better now


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> Bro make ur own its easy I did mine have a look at my Xb album


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> You got two 1TB drives now. Why not just swap those for one or two 4TB?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Make your own of you are up for it. It can be as easy as 4 'L' shaped brackets from a hardware store and possibly some drilling, or bend some metal to match what you would get out of the evo cage. Or you can go as ghetto as velcro strips lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> You could ask Cooler Master, they have helped me before with items that weren't available in their store.
> Or check other case manufacturer shops, you might just find something useful. Or DIY.
> 
> Also, 2TB drives are really cheap now.


Thanks for the responses guys. Have some rep.









I don't really have a lot of resources as far as even minor modding goes, so It would have to be something simple. I was thinking maybe buying a cage and then attaching it somehow, and I thought someone had done the same thing, and I would be able to use that same cage, but I'll look around at some options.
As far as the actual HDDs go, I'll be using the 120GB SSD that I have now, a 250GB SSD that I don't really need, but I have it since the build that I was going to use it in isn't really going to happen, along with the 1TB WD Black that I have now for music/movies, and the 2TB Black for programs and the majority of my games. The other two HDDs will be 4TB drives for backups in RAID 1. Right now, I haven't been able to run a backup for months, as that second 1TB HDD just isn't enough.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

When I bought my haf xb... I did not had the cash to order a cage.. but if you do get the cage awesome for you at least it will blend in.. lol http://www.overclock.net/t/1442592/what-you-guys-think-i-made-a-3-5-single-dual-hdd-cage-for-my-cooler-master-xb#post_21189647


----------



## HothTron

A "sneak peak" at how the white motherboard tray idea turned out


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

dont tempt me to wrap mine lol HAHAH


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joskke*
> 
> hey,
> so i got my msi mpower mobo. looks cool, works cool, OC genie give me about 4.4ghz oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temps does not reach 90. its on idle 35, when hardcore its bit over 80, zalman reserator 3 max cooler.
> other than that i am really happy.
> probably i need to change color on stuff, but f that.


*Welcome to the XB Case Clubhouse joskke*









T77-


----------



## joskke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*
> 
> *Welcome to the XB Case Clubhouse joskke*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T77-


i am been haf xb fanboy for about a year.








just updated motherboard and for a change did some cable management, so it is not looking like sh.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> When I bought my haf xb... I did not had the cash to order a cage.. but if you do get the cage awesome for you at least it will blend in.. lol http://www.overclock.net/t/1442592/what-you-guys-think-i-made-a-3-5-single-dual-hdd-cage-for-my-cooler-master-xb#post_21189647


That is pure luxury compared to the ghetto rigging I got going on. No cages and no room for them. My HDD is bolted onto the back panel and my SSD is stuck to the mobo tray with velcro.


----------



## wthenshaw

Go ghetto or go home.


----------



## Luke Cool

_This is a DELL T3400, I installed a 60mm fan over the North Bridge
using creatively bent fence wire because it was running way too hot._

Most computers have a dead air spot; in this case, some ghetto engineering came to the rescue.
That wire and fan cost me less than $2, and very effectively fixed the problem.
The wire is tight, and the fan does not rattle.
This rig is made with one uncut piece of wire with 22 binds in it.
The wire is bent in 4 places inside the North Bridge,
this makes the rig very secure so that it will not side out onto the motherboard.


----------



## HothTron

Allright, more progress albiet this time, slower and more wisdom in place, in theory

*After my rushed and cruddy results with my first painted mobo try, I knew I had to do a better prep job and just take my time in general. After seeing how much paint was scrapped off as a result of taking the tray in and out of the case, I decided to mask of the areas where the tray slides into the mobo tray bay and not paint it at, therebye reducing paint chipping and flaking off. Besides, its area's no one's able to see anyway.
*









*Again, learning the hard way, the amount of paint going into the stand offs resulted in paint cracking and flaking of when I installed the stand offs, as well as making them harder to install in general. On a whim, I had an idea to just plug the standoff holes with Q-tips. Simple and effective.*










*Learning from my crappy earlier result, I was also going to do it right and lay down a coat of primer to help not only the white paint stick better, but also reduce the amount of white paint coats necassarry as the gray will lighten up the the white vs having it straight black. It works for car makers and painters, might as well follow their lead as well.
*









*Quite a difference already, no?*


----------



## Jugurnot

A light, even sanding of the existing finish will grant you better results too.


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> A light, even sanding of the existing finish will grant you better results too.


A little late now...


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> A little late now...


Don't sweat it man, it will look great! The first time you did it looked great too! +1 for redoing it to make it even better


----------



## Jugurnot

Off hand, does anyone know if i can fit this pump arrangement in the basement of the xb?


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Off hand, does anyone know if i can fit this pump arrangement in the basement of the xb?


i was able to if two D5's( 12v) with a bitpower dual pump top in my basement where the stock internal hdd cage was.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> i was able to if two D5's( 12v) with a bitpower dual pump top in my basement where the stock internal hdd cage was.


Thanks







This is my back up plan.


----------



## Nivis Tigridis

Hi,

I didn't had the heart to read 929 pages to see if this question has been all ready answered or no, I do apologize for this.

I still hope somebody will be able to answer me or point me at the right direction.

Here the question:

I'm buying a Cooler Master: HAF XB EVO (it's the only ATX case that will fit where I need to have it).

I'll use a Dual 120mm rad, for the CPU cooling. The only place where I can hook it up is in the FRONT (where the intake is normally).

Therefore my question, how should I put / plan the airflow / fans for this setup.

A few thing do keep in mind.

1- I cannot move the RAD anywhere else
2- I'll put a 200 mm fan and fill the missing 120 mm (maybe adding up the 2 * 80mm for best air flow).
3- It will be a editing rig so the "pressure" will be more on the CPU then the GPU.
4- Possibly add up to 2 GPU (could send the hot air IN the case instead of outside directly).

5- Only the front fans have dust filter (that could be adjusted if needed).

Now What I have in mind:

Configuration 1: Reverse Airflow (back to front)

120mm Rear = Intake
200 mm Top = Intake
2 *120mm Front (rad) = Exaust

Configuration 2: Reverse Airflow (back to front) (same as #1 but 200 mm Exaust)

120mm Rear = Intake
200 mm Top = Exaust
2 *120mm Front (rad) = Exaust

Configuration 3: Standard Airflow

120mm Rear = Exaust
200 mm Top = Exaust
2 * 120mm Front (rad) = Intake

Configuration 4:

120mm Rear = Intake

200 mm Top = Exaust
2 * 120mm Front (rad) = Intake

Configuration 5:

120mm Rear = Exaust
200 mm Top = Intake
2 * 120mm Front (rad) = Intake

Configuration 6:

All Exaust

Configuration 7:

All Intake.

What could be the best(s) options and WHY?

TY, Best regards.


----------



## Jugurnot

Config 8. If 1 GPU non-blower type

Front 240 intake
Rear 120 exhaust
No top 200m fan

Config 9 if 2 or more GPU's non blower type

Front 240 intake
Rear 120 Exhaust
Top 200 intake

If you are concerned about HDD temperatures I would put 1 80mm as intake. I actually went a step further and modified a side intake to blow over my HDD's


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Off hand, does anyone know if i can fit this pump arrangement in the basement of the xb?


It will easily fit. But you will most likely not be able to have the outlet pointed up. No big deal, but something you may want to take into account when planning your loop.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> It will easily fit. But you will most likely not be able to have the outlet pointed up. No big deal, but something you may want to take into account when planning your loop.


Is that the ideal orientation? Im guessing that helps with bleeding air? Take into consideration my xb stands on its side, I can manage to make the outlet on top somehow me thinks...


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Is that the ideal orientation? Im guessing that helps with bleeding air? Take into consideration my xb stands on its side, I can manage to make the outlet on top somehow me thinks...


The orientation of the pump/top doesn't really matter as long as it is ALWAYS flooded and NEVER allowed to run dry.
The only exception is that I would never have the inlet pointed down. You want gravity to feed the pump, as it can't prime itself.


----------



## wthenshaw

Well my SSD arrived today.

Took the opportunity to install the motherboard I bought also.

Was a bit of a pain because I had to rejig my cabling, hard to keep USB 3.0 headers clean.

Enjoy a few crumby phone photos. Installing windows tomorrow.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Well my SSD arrived today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Took the opportunity to install the motherboard I bought also.
> 
> Was a bit of a pain because I had to rejig my cabling, hard to keep USB 3.0 headers clean.
> 
> Enjoy a few crumby phone photos. Installing windows tomorrow.


MMfan, please plug that connector all the way in!


----------



## joskke

probably every1 is tired of these kind of questiond :d
so i am tired of zalman reserator 3 max, i was checking corsair 110h, then i was thinking maybe proper cooling loop for CPU, later add blocks for gpu2x
so question here is:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-265-XS&groupid=962&catid=1532
is this any good?
for me i would prefer to use reservoir separated form pump so i can mount rez on top somewhere.

i was picking parts myself it would be much expensive than getting that kind of kit.

another question:
i got 140 corsair fans on front, can i use them there and still mount properly that 240 rad?
one 240mm rad should be ok for light OC on CPU? :d

thanks guys,


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> MMfan, please plug that connector all the way in!


Well spotted. I do that when I get home.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Well my SSD arrived today.
> 
> Took the opportunity to install the motherboard I bought also.
> 
> Was a bit of a pain because I had to rejig my cabling, hard to keep USB 3.0 headers clean.
> 
> Enjoy a few crumby phone photos. Installing windows tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


New parts







always fun
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joskke*
> 
> probably every1 is tired of these kind of questiond :d
> so i am tired of zalman reserator 3 max, i was checking corsair 110h, then i was thinking maybe proper cooling loop for CPU, later add blocks for gpu2x
> so question here is:
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-265-XS&groupid=962&catid=1532
> is this any good?
> for me i would prefer to use reservoir separated form pump so i can mount rez on top somewhere.
> 
> i was picking parts myself it would be much expensive than getting that kind of kit.
> 
> another question:
> i got 140 corsair fans on front, can i use them there and still mount properly that 240 rad?
> one 240mm rad should be ok for light OC on CPU? :d
> 
> thanks guys,


I went from the expandable h220 aio cooler to a full custom loop quite rapidly. Alot of spare cooling parts lying around already.

If you find yourself constantly upgrading, I would piece together a full loop over time, and then install it all at once. This will probably save you the most money in the long run. But if you are impatient, and dont mind the labor involved of properly building a loop, buying a kit, and then upgrading components 1 at time is actually quite rewarding, albeit expensive. You can benchmark after every component change and get an idea of how much performance you gained by buying a higher quality item.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

GUYS my cooler has arrived safe n sound














ready to be hooked up on my saber tooth..







the box is faking hugeee... but the cooler looks small


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> GUYS my cooler has arrived safe n sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready to be hooked up on my saber tooth..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the box is faking hugeee... but the cooler looks small


I like the white wrap on the corners of the front panel







inspiration for painting ideas


----------



## wthenshaw

Guys, what software can I use to bench my SSD?


----------



## joskke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Guys, what software can I use to bench my SSD?


CrystalDiskMark


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joskke*
> 
> CrystalDiskMark


^
This.
Here are my 830 and 840pro to compare with.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Ok.. I decided to hold the lapping for now.. my temps are fine and core diff is 2-3 degrees~ and I will loose my warranty if I start lapping it..
> 
> I got my 840pro and.. pause:
> 
> unpause: a bat just flew in my window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good thing I had a net near by ^^
> 
> Anyway.. Samsung 256GB 840pro and SanDisk extreme pro 32GB USB 3.0 flash drive
> 
> So pretty ^^
> 
> 
> HDD before 830 in my old p35 board <---> 830 in p35 board
> 
> 
> 830 in Z87-GD65 <---> 840pro in Z87-GD65
> 
> 
> And my 3.0 USB ^^


----------



## wthenshaw

Thanks chaps,

Here we go. 250GB 840 EVO (Basic)


Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Thanks chaps,
> 
> Here we go. 250GB 840 EVO (Basic)


I just tested both my drives (firmware: EXT0BB6Q) to see if we have similar results..
Disk 0 - 101GB Partition - OS

Disk 0 - 131GB partition - games


Disk 1 - steam games only


I would've thought it be more similar..


Spoiler: speccy ssd specs


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Guysi opened my amd secu mout box and saw this.. metal plate am I suppose to have tothat??


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> Guysi opened my amd secu mout box and saw this.. metal plate am I suppose to have tothat??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks like the plate that goes on the back of the motherboard. Does it say anything about it in the instructions?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Thanks chaps,
> 
> Here we go. 250GB 840 EVO (Basic)
> 
> 
> Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB


Does your ssd have rapid mode via samsung magician?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*


Use AS SSD Benchmark and do the test again.


Spoiler: AS SSD


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Looks like the plate that goes on the back of the motherboard. Does it say anything about it in the instructions?


I dont know if i got a free backplate??? or lucky to get one..















strange thing its not printed on the card board box..


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> I dont know if i got a free backplate??? or lucky to get one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strange thing its not printed on the card board box..


Wait, did you already install the cooler and then you have that backplate as well? So you got two or something?


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Wait, did you already install the cooler and then you have that backplate as well? So you got two or something?


umm naw... im installing the cooler week end.. or friday.. night my hyper 212+ is still bolted on.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Does your ssd have rapid mode via samsung magician?


Um, I don't think so I didn't install any drivers from the box









EDIT: Done this, and noticed in my BIOS that even though it was set as AHCI, there was a second setting that needed to be set "as SATA"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Use AS SSD Benchmark and do the test again.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AS SSD


I'll get on it

EDIT:

My second benches after sorting the above.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> umm naw... im installing the cooler week end.. or friday.. night my hyper 212+ is still bolted on.


Oh, so you got one, and I think you'll need it, but it doesn't mention that part. Interesting.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Um, I don't think so I didn't install any drivers from the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Done this, and noticed in my BIOS that even though it was set as AHCI, there was a second setting that needed to be set "as SATA"
> I'll get on it
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> My second benches after sorting the above.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks better


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Um, I don't think so I didn't install any drivers from the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Done this, and noticed in my BIOS that even though it was set as AHCI, there was a second setting that needed to be set "as SATA"
> I'll get on it
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> My second benches after sorting the above.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's more like it!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> That looks better


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> That's more like it!


Thanks chaps.

Not sure I would _notice_ the difference as a user between 400 and 500, but its nice to know its there


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Thanks chaps.
> 
> Not sure I would _notice_ the difference as a user between 400 and 500, but its nice to know its there


All that I noticed when I switched from a mechanical to solid state was 'OMG ITS FAST' lol


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> All that I noticed when I switched from a mechanical to solid state was 'OMG ITS FAST' lol


The biggest improvement is me being loaded into the map in BF4 way before everyone and grabbing the chopper first


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> The biggest improvement is me being loaded into the map in BF4 way before everyone and grabbing the chopper first


Hahaha.. yea, I love that too ^^
Another thing, other than the 400->500mb/s is that the drive could be damaged if bios is not set up properly.. or so I heard. so also piece of mind, that it is running as intended


----------



## Luke Cool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> All that I noticed when I switched from a mechanical to solid state was 'OMG ITS FAST' lol


Programs are ran primarily from memory.
HDDs and SSDs are only in our computers as storage.
SSDs load and close programs faster, If the CPU request additional files from storage to run a program, it does that faster.
But when running simple programs, storage speed does not matter; you will see no improvement.
With my SSDs, I do see a big difference in my computers because I open and close programs often.

And as GaMbi2004 said. there are lots of things that need to be done in the OS to optimize the speed.
Some SSDs come with programs that will up-date the firmware, configure the drive, and optimize the OS for you, and tell you the changes that need to be made in the BIOS.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke Cool*
> 
> Programs are ran primarily from memory.
> HDDs and SSDs are only in our computers as storage.
> SSDs load and close programs faster, If the CPU request additional files from storage to run a program, it does that faster.
> But when running simple programs, storage speed does not matter; you will see no improvement.
> With my SSDs, I do see a big difference in my computers because I open and close programs often.
> 
> And as GaMbi2004 said. there are lots of things that need to be done in the OS to optimize the speed.
> Some SSDs come with programs that will up-date the firmware, configure the drive, and optimize the OS for you, and tell you the changes that need to be made in the BIOS.


Thanks for all that but I was mainly just reffering to noticable differences in read/write speeds. Going from a mechanical to an ssd is night and day, but 400-500 mb/s isnt quite noticable, as wthenshaw said.


----------



## Luke Cool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Thanks for all that but I was mainly just reffering to noticable differences in read/write speeds. Going from a mechanical to an ssd is night and day, but 400-500 mb/s isnt quite noticable, as wthenshaw said.


I have a 120 SSD in my QX9650, Mushkin Enhanced Chronos MKNSSDCR120GB 2.5" 120GB SATA III, 550/515MB/s
and a 250 SSD in my i7 2600K. SAMSUNG 840 EVO MZ-7TE250BW 2.5" 250GB SATA 6Gb/s, 540/520MB/s
In the stats and bench marks on these two drives, the reads and writes are very close (in the 500s).
But in the real world, the SAMSUNG performs noticeably better than the Mushkin .
The CPU is not limiting performance, and I have plenty of memory in both computers.
I think the higher quality SSD plays better with other devices.
Anyway, it's hard to apply observations across the board. A 540/520 badly beat a 550/515MB/s SSD.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke Cool*
> 
> Programs are ran primarily from memory.
> HDDs and SSDs are only in our computers as storage.
> SSDs load and close programs faster, If the CPU request additional files from storage to run a program, it does that faster.
> But when running simple programs, storage speed does not matter; you will see no improvement.
> With my SSDs, I do see a big difference in my computers because I open and close programs often.
> 
> And as GaMbi2004 said. there are lots of things that need to be done in the OS to optimize the speed.
> Some SSDs come with programs that will up-date the firmware, configure the drive, and optimize the OS for you, and tell you the changes that need to be made in the BIOS.


*Sigh*

Yes. Yes, we know.

You explain it like we are morons. No one asked. Why an SSD is in our PCs


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

I was thinking about full plexi side panels ... for the xb is it possible..


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> I was thinking about full plexi side panels ... for the xb is it possible..


Sure. Should be easy. But you might want to make some form of panel to hide to basement which is rarely pretty.


----------



## joskke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> I was thinking about full plexi side panels ... for the xb is it possible..


its really easy, check my pictures, ok someone said ned to cover basement, i need to upload latest pictures, i blocked one side where cables are with 2ssd drives, looks cool. if u are interested i can put some new pictures here.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joskke*
> 
> its really easy, check my pictures, ok someone said ned to cover basement, i need to upload latest pictures, i blocked one side where cables are with 2ssd drives, looks cool. if u are interested i can put some new pictures here.


Hey bro that would be awesome... upload a few pics.. let me get hit by an idea in the head lol


----------



## joskke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> Hey bro that would be awesome... upload a few pics.. let me get hit by an idea in the head lol


i will do so, but it will be after couple hours, still sitting in office doing ****.


----------



## joskke

dont look at top plate there are no screws, because i like to change stuff inside very often, side panels are not perfect size u can see that on bottom, guys where i ordered dont know whats mean proper lenght.. other than that drill holes get screws and done. i removed ssd cage and mounted ssd drives like that so case look beter


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

That looks freaking awesome!!!!!







.... about securing it to the sides I was thinking about neodinum magnets.... I mightght just go grab some plexi now.... Ps: guys my panty hose leggings air filter is working awesome


----------



## joskke

after i got my new msi z97 mpower board, sound is shuttering, either winamp or yotube or games.. this is really annoying, at the beginning it was on win 8 i reinstalled on win 7 and today it started again..
any ideas?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joskke*
> 
> after i got my new msi z97 mpower board, sound is shuttering, either winamp or yotube or games.. this is really annoying, at the beginning it was on win 8 i reinstalled on win 7 and today it started again..
> any ideas?


Using the latest drivers from msi?


----------



## joskke

found this problem on internet..
""I have the Z87 MPOWER and can confirm this. If you have both remember to plug in the HD audio, not the AC '97, as some newer boards short when the AC '97 is plugged in.""

i am one stupid mother....


----------



## joskke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> That looks freaking awesome!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... about securing it to the sides I was thinking about neodinum magnets.... I mightght just go grab some plexi now.... Ps: guys my panty hose leggings air filter is working awesome


i was thinking about same idea with these magnets, but sometimes i like to spank this bad boy, if its not working :d


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joskke*
> 
> i was thinking about same idea with these magnets, but sometimes i like to spank this bad boy, if its not working :d


----------



## joskke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Allright, more progress albiet this time, slower and more wisdom in place, in theory
> 
> *After my rushed and cruddy results with my first painted mobo try, I knew I had to do a better prep job and just take my time in general. After seeing how much paint was scrapped off as a result of taking the tray in and out of the case, I decided to mask of the areas where the tray slides into the mobo tray bay and not paint it at, therebye reducing paint chipping and flaking off. Besides, its area's no one's able to see anyway.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Again, learning the hard way, the amount of paint going into the stand offs resulted in paint cracking and flaking of when I installed the stand offs, as well as making them harder to install in general. On a whim, I had an idea to just plug the standoff holes with Q-tips. Simple and effective.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Learning from my crappy earlier result, I was also going to do it right and lay down a coat of primer to help not only the white paint stick better, but also reduce the amount of white paint coats necassarry as the gray will lighten up the the white vs having it straight black. It works for car makers and painters, might as well follow their lead as well.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Quite a difference already, no?*


I see that you've found time to paint! What color will you be using next?


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> It is currently pretty much covered in TP (leak testing) but here is one I snapped last night.. Cable management is not done in this pic and I didn't bother dusting it.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*


Thank you. I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## Tamber

Upgrading and leaving group

Like I said in the Athlon group, I already traded my PC for a Lenovo Y510P. A temp till our oil dividend here in AK come Oct. 2nd. ($1800 + this year) Then I will be using $1200 for a new rig. No clue what side of the fence yet.


----------



## joskke

offtopic!
i am selling my macbok pro 15 latest one, mid specs, no dedicated gpu, used this thing called PRO for about 5 months its useless. so looking for windows laptop.

Any suggestions for good performance laptop
things that i need:
15"
resolution at least FHD
light
no cdrom
upgradable
something like ultrabook
dedicated gpu

i will use it for:
Photoshop
Lightroom
Battlefield 4

for now i got only one opinion its dell xps 9530, but vga looks kind of old./ gt 750m

thanks!


----------



## Buxty

What kinda budget you got, Which country and are there any retailers/etailers you prefer to shop from?


----------



## joskke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> What kinda budget you got, Which country and are there any retailers/etailers you prefer to shop from?


ebay
now i am living in estern europe








Latvia
budget in punds shuld be about 1100
in euros 1300


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> I see that you've found time to paint! What color will you be using next?


*Gloss white
*










*Also starting to work on plan B for PSU plate as custom one I wanted isn't gonna get made in time for PDX LAN party*


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

if im painting my xb i love how the silver looks.....


----------



## Dire Squirrel

I'm seriously thinking about spraying mine purple. I have roughly a million cans of purple and clear for my bike and there should be more than enough left to do the case as well.


----------



## SortOfGrim

plum crazy purple?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about spraying mine purple. I have roughly a million cans of purple and clear for my bike and there should be more than enough left to do the case as well.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about spraying mine purple. I have roughly a million cans of purple and clear for my bike and there should be more than enough left to do the case as well.


What kind of bike?

Purple is an awesome colour.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

I wish I could get my hands on plasti dip..


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> plum crazy purple?


That is very pretty. Hideous case, but great colour.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> What kind of bike?
> 
> Purple is an awesome colour.


Mountain bike converted to road/everyday bike. It is one of two new bikes I'm building. This one for practical use and a fixed gear for fun.

And I agree. Purple is awesome. My favourite colour in fact.


----------



## Kuudere

I think I'll be picking up a new 970 from Gigabyte soon, time to retire / sell the EVGA 660 Ti, should fit even if it is 12.5 inches long









How much are reference 660 Ti's going for? I've been seeing around $150 USD.


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> I think I'll be picking up a new 970 from Gigabyte soon, time to retire / sell the EVGA 660 Ti, should fit even if it is 12.5 inches long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much are reference 660 Ti's going for? I've been seeing around $150 USD.


I was barely able to sell my 670 FTW for $190 and that was before the 900 series got announced, so 660 is gonna be dropped to probably the $130 range


----------



## LukkyStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> I was barely able to sell my 670 FTW for $190 and that was before the 900 series got announced, so 660 is gonna be dropped to probably the $130 range


What do you think i could get for my 680s then? (i have 2)


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> I was barely able to sell my 670 FTW for $190 and that was before the 900 series got announced, so 660 is gonna be dropped to probably the $130 range


I can make $150 on my 660 non-ti in Canada, so this sounds about right if you are talking US prices.


----------



## HothTron

Decided the brackets were just too boring looking...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukkyStrike*
> 
> What do you think i could get for my 680s then? (i have 2)


I'd throw them up at $190 and see what happens. Remember, now your dealing with everyone selling their 700 series cards now for the 900's


----------



## Kuudere

Don't mention the dust, I've already cleaned it













I used electrical tape to see how it would look as a stopgap, I may find a better method later, but for now I like it personally.

Thing is, what do I do with the other 99.75 cutoff wheels I got


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> Don't mention the dust, I've already cleaned it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is, what do I do with the other 99.75 cutoff wheels I got


Side panels


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Side panels


Buy me more Plexi first


----------



## LukkyStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Decided the brackets were just too boring looking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd throw them up at $190 and see what happens. Remember, now your dealing with everyone selling their 700 series cards now for the 900's


Yea i just do not know if its even necessary right now. I do not run 4k, so these twins are doing VERY well for me. I will have to see, i just went Haswell-E from my Fx-8320 set up, and i am very happy in the giant gains in performance. So maybe in a few months, i know i wont get much for the cards but at least i will have gotten about 2+ years out of them







.


----------



## HothTron

Great deal from the egg for a shiny new HAF XB EVO for $80 after free shipping and mail in rebate!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119265&nm_mc=BAC-GDR&cm_mmc=BAC-GDR-_-dyn-_-Computer+Cases-_-N82E16811119265&gclid=CMS53dnlhcECFURgfgoddh0A4Q


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Guys pulling down my baby.. tofinally install the Noctua... Iade this getto anti static wrist band lmao..


----------



## bond32

Just ordered the XB... Will be my second XB case. I plan to stuff my ST30 series 120 and 240 in the case. Will have a monsta 240 in push pull, monsta 360 in push pull, and st30 360 in push outside the case under where it will sit.

Thinking I will use a Swiftech micro res near the rear gpu feeding a D5 pump mounted underneath, anyone have good pictures of pumps mounted on the underside?


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Just ordered the XB... Will be my second XB case. I plan to stuff my ST30 series 120 and 240 in the case. Will have a monsta 240 in push pull, monsta 360 in push pull, and st30 360 in push outside the case under where it will sit.
> 
> Thinking I will use a Swiftech micro res near the rear gpu feeding a D5 pump mounted underneath, anyone have good pictures of pumps mounted on the underside?


Best place I could find for my pump / tube res was:


Should fit for you too.. only drawback, is that there is zero room for turning the pump speed







but 4/5 works fine for me







(CPU,GPU, 120, 240, 1080 external (3x360))

Edit*
150mm tube fits too.. I changed to that later on:

bad picture.. but dont have any focused straight on..


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Best place I could find for my pump / tube res was:
> 
> 
> Should fit for you too.. only drawback, is that there is zero room for turning the pump speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but 4/5 works fine for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (CPU,GPU, 120, 240, 1080 external (3x360))


Interesting... Do you have any vibration issues with your pump there? Thanks for the idea


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Interesting... Do you have any vibration issues with your pump there? Thanks for the idea


a bit actually.. I havent gotten a decent "pillow" for it yet.. and since it is placed between the two 80mm holes, the middle of the stand is resting almost directly on metal :/
Hard to explain.. dunno if this quick paint doodle helps :/



But its not really noticeable unless the room is absolutely quiet.. so havent gotten around getting a better stand / cushion yet









an extra cm or two would help.. or maybe support from the bottom instead??


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> a bit actually.. I havent gotten a decent "pillow" for it yet.. and since it is placed between the two 80mm holes, the middle of the stand is resting almost directly on metal :/
> Hard to explain.. dunno if this quick paint doodle helps :/
> 
> 
> 
> But its not really noticeable unless the room is absolutely quiet.. so havent gotten around getting a better stand / cushion yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an extra cm or two would help.. or maybe support from the bottom instead??


http://www.amazon.com/Rubber-Vibration-Dampening-Mounts-Threaded/dp/B0015HOKFI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1412024477&sr=8-2&keywords=vibration+dampening

One option. Here is the better one:
http://www.amazon.com/Isolate-Sorbothane-Vibration-Damping-Sheet/dp/B004LYGH3U/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1412024503&sr=8-9&keywords=vibration+dampening

Can probably find it for cheaper somewhere or a smaller sheet. I personally will have 3 total pumps (2xMCP50x and 1xD5), but I will be using a roof curb pipe support which is a rubber material for this purpose.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Rubber-Vibration-Dampening-Mounts-Threaded/dp/B0015HOKFI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1412024477&sr=8-2&keywords=vibration+dampening
> 
> One option. Here is the better one:
> http://www.amazon.com/Isolate-Sorbothane-Vibration-Damping-Sheet/dp/B004LYGH3U/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1412024503&sr=8-9&keywords=vibration+dampening
> 
> 
> 
> Can probably find it for cheaper somewhere or a smaller sheet. I personally will have 3 total pumps (2xMCP50x and 1xD5), but I will be using a roof curb pipe support which is a rubber material for this purpose.


yes, I use something like 2nd option.. think mine is a bit thinner. still looking


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

i have to post photos of the cooler ... my idle temps


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK




----------



## SortOfGrim

lol, 17C


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Whats wrong with the 17c :/??


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> Whats wrong with the 17c :/??


Cool looking cooler! I like how they carved out to allow for normal / high profile RAM blocks.. nice touch.

also.. lol, 17C
What is your ambient?


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Umm my ambient room temp is some where in the 30,s


----------



## bond32

30's? As in 30 C? If so, your temps are borked. Your air cooled cpu cannot be cooler than the ambient


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> lol, 17C


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Cool looking cooler! I like how they carved out to allow for normal / high profile RAM blocks.. nice touch.
> 
> also.. lol, 17C
> What is your ambient?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> Umm my ambient room temp is some where in the 30,s


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> 30's? As in 30 C? If so, your temps are borked. Your air cooled cpu cannot be cooler than the ambient


FYI all FX chips report strange core temps, mine has said 8C before. Look st the top set of die temps, they're the accurate ones.


----------



## V-R021

Just bought this case yesterday..and put all in to the HAF XB


----------



## LukkyStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V-R021*
> 
> Just bought it yesterday..and put all in to the my HAF XB


i have that board/chip/(well different ram) back in the retail packaging for the ROG board. i got VERY frustrated with my FX chip. But very clean setup!!! i like!


----------



## UltraCyberGod

Can anyone tell me if you can remove the windowed panel from the metal top panel easily, fancy getting one of these and putting an engraving on it with laser etch. But need to be able to separate?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cooler-Master-HAF-XB-Evo-Windowed-Top-Cover-Panel-RC-902XB-KKW2-/111477248463?


----------



## wthenshaw

Yeah really easy you just push out the plastic pins from the inside then remove the sleeve from the outside.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraCyberGod*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if you can remove the windowed panel from the metal top panel easily, fancy getting one of these and putting an engraving on it with laser etch. But need to be able to separate?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cooler-Master-HAF-XB-Evo-Windowed-Top-Cover-Panel-RC-902XB-KKW2-/111477248463?


Welcome to OCN!









It is exactly the same top as the mesh one you have now.. just with window instead of mesh.. aka, it is put in the same way







so try popping one of your plastic rivets and you will see how easy they come apart







and dont worry.. it is easily put back together again









That being said.. the CM window top isnt that exiting.. considered making your own? has been done quite a few times by this crew and often turns out fantastic!
The thing is.. CM is using cheap plexi that scratches easily and also utualizes that god awful "hump" on the lid to make room for tall coolers.

Cut off the hump and put in a good quality plexi for a kick ass window!



*Edit
You can get all materials needed for less than the £23.80 that the CM window top costs.. just requires you know someone with the right cutting tools :/ otherwise it is gonna be a fair bit more expensive.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Ahh I wanna do my side windows soo badd.. lazer etched would be awesome or use frosted vynil. It took me a while to make my top window wish I had a table router.


----------



## Kuudere

Took me maybe 2 hours to cut out the hump out of one of my top window panels, but I probably would have been faster if I had used reinforced cutting wheels from the get go









I used a square foot acrylic window for mine, and it doesn't scratch anywhere near as easily as the one that CM uses for theirs; even using a microfiber cloth scratches it


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Welcome to OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is exactly the same top as the mesh one you have now.. just with window instead of mesh.. aka, it is put in the same way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so try popping one of your plastic rivets and you will see how easy they come apart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and dont worry.. it is easily put back together again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said.. the CM window top isnt that exiting.. considered making your own? has been done quite a few times by this crew and often turns out fantastic!
> The thing is.. CM is using cheap plexi that scratches easily and also utualizes that god awful "hump" on the lid to make room for tall coolers.
> 
> Cut off the hump and put in a good quality plexi for a kick ass window!
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit
> You can get all materials needed for less than the £23.80 that the CM window top costs.. just requires you know someone with the right cutting tools :/ otherwise it is gonna be a fair bit more expensive.












The window mod looks great! I have noted and forwarded the quality of the windows from the stock panels to our proper channels and look forward to an improved design in the future.


----------



## Drachilles

Hello everyone. New to the forum here but I was directed here from a Cooler Master employee whose name I have forgotten, sadly. In any case, I've purchased a Cooler Master HAF XB case for my first custom built gaming/video-editing rig. I will soon be posting benchmarks and components as they arrive.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drachilles*
> 
> Hello everyone. New to the forum here but I was directed here from a Cooler Master employee whose name I have forgotten, sadly. In any case, I've purchased a Cooler Master HAF XB case for my first custom built gaming/video-editing rig. I will soon be posting benchmarks and components as they arrive.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome!

Nice color, it looks like copper


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drachilles*
> 
> Hello everyone. New to the forum here but I was directed here from a Cooler Master employee whose name I have forgotten, sadly. In any case, I've purchased a Cooler Master HAF XB case for my first custom built gaming/video-editing rig. I will soon be posting benchmarks and components as they arrive.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


welcome to OCN and the HAF XB club. your rig looks sweet. well cone


----------



## Drachilles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Nice color, it looks like copper


It's two coats of Color Master Bronze and a top coat of Cherry Red. Worked out better than I had expected. Glad you think it looks as nice as I do.


----------



## Drachilles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> welcome to OCN and the HAF XB club. your rig looks sweet. well cone


Thank you very much


----------



## wthenshaw

Finally got my brum brum


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my brum brum


gratz. i love the hondas. enjoy and don't forget to wear a helmet. if you don't, please will your rig to me. i will pay the shipping.


----------



## Buxty

Remember that drain covers are not your friend Willy.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> gratz. i love the hondas. enjoy and don't forget to wear a helmet. if you don't, please will your rig to me. i will pay the shipping.


Don't worry, helmet jacket gloves etc etc, already got them.

Besides my rig isn't anything fancy anyway!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Remember that drain covers are not your friend Willy.


Yeah tell me about it, what is even better is where they strip up the road surface and leave that awful grooved crap, front wheel feels like it's slipping...


----------



## Buxty

Just wait till you're on the thicker rubber of a 600cc and you'll be fine!


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

burn rubba not ur soul..


----------



## wthenshaw

Well the bike was back in the garage getting sorted after a slight running problem, but they've rung me and it's all fixed now and be picking it back up on Monday


----------



## SortOfGrim

I'm waiting for the video of burning rubber and wheelies, Will!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I'm waiting for the video of burning rubber and wheelies, Will!


Burnouts? C'mon man gotta preserve my rubber.

Wheelies? Well I haven't attempted that yet.


----------



## HothTron

Final assembly has begun !










To help prevent damaging all my hard work painting , I had an idea to find some cheap plastic washers to prevent metal to metal contact. A little glue will help keep washers on.










Oh yeah, it looks good already! Second try paint job came out a lot better










Now that looks helluva sexy!


----------



## HothTron

Great thing about the HAF XB EVO chassis upgrade is I can install my 3.5'' data drive now in the same cage with the SSD . And whats more awesome is I can put my Antec silicon gromments down and my HDD sits perfectly in between and no HDD vibration into the case chassis but it still stays put, awesomesauce!


----------



## Roentgensu

Has Anyone Turned the Hot Swap Bay into 2x 5.25" Bays? I've made the cutouts and have my Fan controller and Optical Drive in it (Two standard 5.25" are taken by my Dual Bay Res/Pump). I'm Trying to figure out a way to Install slotted plaques to hold them in place, they are kind of just ... placed in at the moment...


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

Well I got my fans and installed them. I guess its finished ......well untill I decide I need something new. Itching for a new video card.........maybe a 980!!!!


----------



## Kuudere

You shouldn't have any issues getting a 980 in there, if the 970's anything to go by.




My UPS isn't too happy though










Edit: If you Push/Pull with front mounted RAD, you may need not apply depending on how thick it is.


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

Def wouldn't be one of the MSI cards unless it was ref. Thinking about starting off with a Strix 970 and adding another one later. BTW I am running a push pull. May have to go to just a push or think about switching my 775 into this one and getting that sweet sweet air 540.


----------



## Paahtoleipa

Hi guys! I love the way people have built their rigs... so clean, so nice... anyway, here's my HAF, not so clean looking (yet), but she's still young and have not yet learned how to show herself in public... Ya know, kids...

Me and my baby would love to be part of the club













And one from the clinic


----------



## GaMbi2004

Guys!

I have entered this months MOTM.. as fare as im aware, we havent had a HAF XB as winner yet.. so im trying to make my entry as good as possible!
So.. any suggestions for a description that would catch ppl's attention and what pictures should I include? just the inside and one outside? or should I implement my stand with 3x360 external radiator?

Any suggestions to make HAF XB a winner for MOTM is much appreciated!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Guys!
> 
> I have entered this months MOTM.. as fare as im aware, we havent had a HAF XB as winner yet.. so im trying to make my entry as good as possible!
> So.. any suggestions for a description that would catch ppl's attention and what pictures should I include? just the inside and one outside? or should I implement my stand with 3x360 external radiator?
> 
> Any suggestions to make HAF XB a winner for MOTM is much appreciated!


Get as many photos as you can to show off the mods you have done.


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roentgensu*
> 
> Has Anyone Turned the Hot Swap Bay into 2x 5.25" Bays? I've made the cutouts and have my Fan controller and Optical Drive in it (Two standard 5.25" are taken by my Dual Bay Res/Pump). I'm Trying to figure out a way to Install slotted plaques to hold them in place, they are kind of just ... placed in at the moment...


That would be kinda tough considering that the bay opening is smaller all around then the standard 5.25'', so you would need some serious dremeling work


----------



## spaniardunited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roentgensu*
> 
> Has Anyone Turned the Hot Swap Bay into 2x 5.25" Bays? I've made the cutouts and have my Fan controller and Optical Drive in it (Two standard 5.25" are taken by my Dual Bay Res/Pump). I'm Trying to figure out a way to Install slotted plaques to hold them in place, they are kind of just ... placed in at the moment...


It has been done, by at least 1 person that I remember. Sascha I believe was his (user)name. It's in this thread ... somewhere ...


----------



## vaporizer

like this? (top pic is old)


----------



## Roentgensu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> That would be kinda tough considering that the bay opening is smaller all around then the standard 5.25'', so you would need some serious dremeling work


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> It has been done, by at least 1 person that I remember. Sascha I believe was his (user)name. It's in this thread ... somewhere ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> like this? (top pic is old)


I have Done All the Dremeling Work already. and i have an optical drive and fan controller in it. Its just that they are not exactly secured in place properly. Just have electric tape











Thinking about heading down to the Hardware store and Buying adequate mounting plates I I can turn into drive bay holders. If you get what i mean !


----------



## vaporizer

i just use velcro and 2-side tape to hold mine in. kind-of ghetto, but it worked.


----------



## Roentgensu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> i just use velcro and 2-side tape to hold mine in. kind-of ghetto, but it worked.


Haha Will Try That Out. Simple, I like that.

Thank You


----------



## HothTron

Well I had a bit of a set back last week due to a very old and not seen in a very, very long time. Burning electronics and smoke. Yeah....









I was attempting to redo the wiring on my LED wiring to splice into an existing molex connecter because from day one, I had power connection issues with my NZXT LED wiring. I actually did a pretty nice job I thought cutting, twisting, soldering and then heatsinking a new spliced connection into one molex connector. It looked proffessional and I was pretty proud of myself. Until I turned on the power.....

After just a few short minutes with the LED's I noticed this sorta "mist" around the LED"s and im like "Huh....thats odd..." And THEN I smelled the wonderful trademarked of VERY hot resistor and silicon burning ... OOOHH SHEEEET!!!!!

Needless to say, my wiring did SOMETHING that Mr Electrons didnt' like and my NZXT lighting system was now toast. Sigh....another web order placed, its just money, right?

Well once I finally got my replacement, I was pleasantly surprised that NZXT had done some "Upgrading" to the main PCB board and components. To say it looks rather.... empty is an understatement.



















With the lighting now fixed/upgraded, I could finally start wrapping this up.

*A perfect fit with no vibration into the case chassis thanks to my 10 year old Antec silicon grommets with a new purpose in life*



















*Dat looks freakin sexy now, no?*


----------



## Ludvigsen08

hi all. im looking to mod my haf xb even more. building more floors.make it taller. any of you have ideas with pictures etc.
im thinking of fitting another pc under it. and make a hd/ssd station. no ideas are dumb


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludvigsen08*
> 
> hi all. im looking to mod my haf xb even more. building more floors.make it taller. any of you have ideas with pictures etc.
> im thinking of fitting another pc under it. and make a hd/ssd station. no ideas are dumb


Stack 2 haf xb's


----------



## sahafiec

one the best threads I've ever seen, thumbs up guys.
I went through all the 941 pages within the last 3 days, you are doing great work here.

I got my HAF XB last week and so far I really love it.
although it's not the EVO one the front panel doesn't need trimming for 140mm fans and the xdock PCB is sata powered.

I did not do any modding yet but will change the top panel to a windowed one.

currently I'm using 2x120mm white LED front panel fans and 1x120mm white LED exhaust fan.
I like the black&white theme for this case very much so I plan using black framed fans with white blades.
I would like to use 2x140mm for the front, 1x120mm for the rear and maybe 2x80mm as well - all PWM fans.

silence goes first for me rather than high performance as the rig temps are already within my limits.

so I'll be glad to get some suggestions guys.


----------



## wthenshaw

Welcome @sahafiec

Let's have a gander inside that XB then


----------



## sahafiec

thanks, glad to be here.









here some pics from inside, although it's just a temporary build right now.
I'm waiting for my RMA'd Corsair H80i and a purchased Corsair Dominator Platinum 2x8GB 2133MHz kit to be here soon.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sahafiec*
> 
> thanks, glad to be here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here some pics from inside, although it's just a temporary build right now.
> I'm waiting for my RMA'd Corsair H80i and a purchased Corsair Dominator Platinum 2x8GB 2133MHz kit to be here soon.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome! MSI love


----------



## sahafiec

thanks - indeed, I like the MSI boards especially the Z97 Gaming series.
very good build quality and price/performance ratio.

by the way what do you guys think about the Arctic Cooling F14, F12 and F8 PWM fan series?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sahafiec*
> 
> thanks - indeed, I like the MSI boards especially the Z97 Gaming series.
> very good build quality and price/performance ratio.
> 
> by the way what do you guys think about the Arctic Cooling F14, F12 and F8 PWM fan series?


In my search of quiet fans for my build, I never read anything about acrctic cooling fans being a common choice among builders. Makes me think they are just average fans at best.


----------



## vaporizer

i still have a lot of work to do, but here is how most of the exterior of my new HAF XB will look like. thanks again to the club for all the great ideas. warning... potato pics coming.







Spoiler: MORE OF INSIDE


----------



## gringott

vaporizer, great idea and execution.
How did you do that bottom part screen so it looks stock?


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gringott*
> 
> vaporizer, great idea and execution.
> How did you do that bottom part screen so it looks stock?


thanks. if you saw the bottom section up close, you wouldn't think it looks anything stock. im still working on a way to get the bottom screen to stay put


----------



## gringott

Try using some clear silicon caulking.

Basically, you took the HAF Stacker idea to an extreme.
I have the non-EVO version and am thinking of getting the EVO version.
I need to build a poor mans NAS, right now I am using external 4 drive cases but I think I can transfer the cages and backplanes into the "extra" HAF-XB.

The problem with my current setup is the cases have small PSUs that go bad from time to time, and aren't cheap - I can power them from an ordinary ATX ps, and have done so, but it's a mess. With proper cooling I should be able to get a lot of drives into there.

I'll have to get the measuring tape out and start doing some figuring.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> i still have a lot of work to do, but here is how most of the exterior of my new HAF XB will look like. thanks again to the club for all the great ideas. warning... potato pics coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MORE OF INSIDE


I'd like to see more of this







Do you have a log going?


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I'd like to see more of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a log going?


sorry no log. when i get to getting, i don't stop to take pics( or eat or drink or smoke). i'll post pics in this thread. feel free to ask for any angle camera shot and ask what want to know and i will post.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sahafiec*
> 
> by the way what do you guys think about the Arctic Cooling F14, F12 and F8 PWM fan series?


I found F8's to be average at best, I guess its due to the small blade size you have to either run it low and silent and get no airflow or run it full on and enjoy the jet engine.
F12's were my favourite for budget 120mm's as they weren't loud at all for me (non-PWM), you lose the nice looking cables though but get nice looking blades.
F14's are decent but the PWM's I got were a little clicky if you listen with your ear up against them.

I'd definitely recommend the F12's and F14's as for the money they are pretty solid. Arctic also offer CO Contiunous Operation versions of their fans, which apparently should last longer but I haven't tested that.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> sorry no log. when i get to getting, i don't stop to take pics( or eat or drink or smoke). i'll post pics in this thread. feel free to ask for any angle camera shot and ask what want to know and i will post.


I found I am the same way lol. The work is mostly done before any pics taken. Mostly its because I don't have a lot of time to begin with, so taking pics and actually 'logging' the work would make the job twice as long and I wouldn't ever finish anything.


----------



## DapperDan795

You guys think a Swiftech 220x would fit in the front using a Gtx 980?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DapperDan795*
> 
> You guys think a Swiftech 220x would fit in the front using a Gtx 980?


I don't believe it will.


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> i still have a lot of work to do, but here is how most of the exterior of my new HAF XB will look like. thanks again to the club for all the great ideas. warning... potato pics coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MORE OF INSIDE


Wow ok! I'm watching this build with great interest.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> Wow ok! I'm watching this build with great interest.


i'm hoping you won't be disappointed. it will move slowly as i have to get some more parts to fill it with. stay tuned Mr. CM


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> i'm hoping you won't be disappointed. it will move slowly as i have to get some more parts to fill it with. stay tuned Mr. CM


I would like to see a single uniform side panel on this beast, hinged, with a mini fridge in the bottom


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> i'm hoping you won't be disappointed. it will move slowly as i have to get some more parts to fill it with. stay tuned Mr. CM


I have much faith in you as this will be epic a *stacked* XB!!!!


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I would like to see a single uniform side panel on this beast, hinged, with a mini fridge in the bottom


i do plan to hinge the top side panels and the top, somehow.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I would like to see a single uniform side panel on this beast, hinged, with a mini fridge in the bottom


^THIS
A FREAKING MINI FRIDGE!!!















Cooling the CPU with ice cold beer


----------



## roughsleeper

EDIT to reply: *GaMbi2004* - The last time I was in Denmark, fridges were being used to cool a different type of pipe. I den god gammel dage da Chistania var free!

*HAF XB Evo basic build advice please?*

Hello Girls n Guys, read about 70 pages and my brain is now fried. Too much SHINY SHINY! for me to absorb.
I purchased the HAF as it fits space requirements and looks the Shiznits!

Semi-NOOB Build, and sorry for posting here amongst the welders, case modders and generally insanely creative pro PC builders, yet pro advice is what I need as Google doesn't have the answer for a change...cos I already bought this lot and now i is worrying a bit:









COOLER MASTER HAF XB EVO
Asus Maximus VII Ranger
Devils Canyon Core i7 4790K
Asus GeForce GTX 970 DirectCU II OC Strix
G.Skill TridentX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 PC3-19200C10 2400MHz Dual Channel Kit (F3-2400C10D-16GTX)
Noctua NH-U14S Ultra-Quiet Slim CPU Cooler with NF-A15 Fan
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATA 6Gb/s 64MB Cache

OLD Kit
KINGWIN Mach 1 ABT-700MA1S 700W ATX / BTX SLI 80 PLUS Bronze
1 x Samsung 128 Evo Pro
1 x Samsung 128 Evo
Asus BluRay Drive

I'll not be OC'ing immediately, just getting a feel for the system. Gaming for kids, rendering and PShop for me etc.

I purchased the HAF as it fits space requirements and looks the Shiznits!
Do you have any advice about the parts here? I've spent a week updating, checking and balancing them out.

*Main advice I'm seeking is about the power and memory:*

KINGWIN Mach 1 ABT-700MA1S 700W ATX / BTX SLI
BRONZE 80 etc ATX / BTX Modular
115 / 230 V 50/60 Hz
[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Should be OK for stock speeds I think with a bit of headroom to spare...

G.Skill TridentX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 PC3-19200C10 2400MHz

I know it's CL10, but at these speeds, real world applications will be fine me thinks.
Checked out the Noctua NH-U14S and confirmed it will fit, but there's always that nagging neuron hanging about somewhere.

If you can help or offer any advice to avoid an RMA for a hunk of burnt plastic, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roughsleeper*
> 
> EDIT to reply: *GaMbi2004* - The last time I was in Denmark, fridges were being used to cool a different type of pipe. I den god gammel dage da Chistania var free!
> 
> *HAF XB Evo basic build advice please?*
> 
> Hello Girls n Guys, read about 70 pages and my brain is now fried. Too much SHINY SHINY! for me to absorb.
> I purchased the HAF as it fits space requirements and looks the Shiznits!
> 
> Semi-NOOB Build, and sorry for posting here amongst the welders, case modders and generally insanely creative pro PC builders, yet pro advice is what I need as Google doesn't have the answer for a change...cos I already bought this lot and now i is worrying a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COOLER MASTER HAF XB EVO
> Asus Maximus VII Ranger
> Devils Canyon Core i7 4790K
> Asus GeForce GTX 970 DirectCU II OC Strix
> G.Skill TridentX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 PC3-19200C10 2400MHz Dual Channel Kit (F3-2400C10D-16GTX)
> Noctua NH-U14S Ultra-Quiet Slim CPU Cooler with NF-A15 Fan
> Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATA 6Gb/s 64MB Cache
> 
> OLD Kit
> KINGWIN Lazer LZ-750 750W Modular 80 PLUS Bronze
> 1 x Samsung 128 Evo Pro
> 1 x Samsung 128 Evo
> Asus BluRay Drive
> 
> I'll not be OC'ing immediately, just getting a feel for the system. Gaming for kids, rendering and PShop for me etc.
> 
> I purchased the HAF as it fits space requirements and looks the Shiznits!
> Do you have any advice about the parts here? I've spent a week updating, checking and balancing them out.
> 
> *Main advice I'm seeking is about the power and memory:*
> 
> KINGWIN Mach 1 ABT-700MA1S 700W ATX / BTX SLI
> BRONZE 80 etc ATX / BTX Modular
> 115 / 230 V 50/60 Hz
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Should be OK for stock speeds I think with a bit of headroom to spare...
> 
> G.Skill TridentX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 PC3-19200C10 2400MHz
> 
> I know it's CL10, but at these speeds, real world applications will be fine me thinks.
> Checked out the Noctua NH-U14S and confirmed it will fit, but there's always that nagging neuron hanging about somewhere.
> 
> If you can help or offer any advice to avoid an RMA for a hunk of burnt plastic, I'd appreciate it!


Welcome! AWESOME parts there...EXCEPT.... that psu.

I cannot comment on the quality of that psu, but since it is the only thing that isn't new, and is the heart and soul of your entire build, wouldn't you think its time to upgrade that as well? DOOOOO it.

EDIT: And if you were to replace the psu, you wont need anything more than 750w. You could probably run 2 970's on 750w


----------



## roughsleeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Welcome! AWESOME parts there...EXCEPT.... that psu.
> 
> I cannot comment on the quality of that psu....................


I agree that it leaps out like an angry fish, and thanks for the reply. I spent the spare £50 increasing 8-16GB mem to be honest.
My reasoning was based on some Semi-Autistic/OCD twitching I did earlier - but it's still sold today in another guise and has the same specs as other Power Supplies I've checked on other forums:

My trusty Mach1

115 / 230 V 50/60 Hz
[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Dynapower 700
EJ-750A80
[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

EVGA 850
110-B2-0850-V1
[email protected], [email protected], *[email protected]*, [email protected], [email protected]

There seems to be little difference until you need to OC your board, but that's why I appreciate the reply. The bad thing is, the dollars have now disappeared, and it's this or DON'T build the rig until I do get a better one.

Downsides:
The Good:
efficient
above average overshoot transient performance
PCI-E connectors get 70A if needed
The Bad:
bling factor is a bit over the top
The Mediocre:
ripple issues

From an old review...cough cough...Twenty Elevnnnnnn ahem!!

I know 700 - 750 is fine for these parts, but do NOT understand the [email protected], [email protected] bit's for real world effects and negatives. Am I really risking BSOD and damaged components?

If I can build this baby and run it stock, I'll be a happy bunny. The chainsaw and Fridge addition will follow!

Thank you Jugurnot.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roughsleeper*
> 
> I agree that it leaps out like an angry fish, and thanks for the reply. I spent the spare £50 increasing 8-16GB mem to be honest.
> My reasoning was based on some Semi-Autistic/OCD twitching I did earlier - but it's still sold today in another guise and has the same specs as other Power Supplies I've checked on other forums:
> 
> My trusty Mach1
> 
> 115 / 230 V 50/60 Hz
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Dynapower 700
> EJ-750A80
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> EVGA 850
> 110-B2-0850-V1
> [email protected], [email protected], *[email protected]*, [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> There seems to be little difference until you need to OC your board, but that's why I appreciate the reply. The bad thing is, the dollars have now disappeared, and it's this or DON'T build the rig until I do get a better one.
> 
> Downsides:
> The Good:
> efficient
> above average overshoot transient performance
> PCI-E connectors get 70A if needed
> The Bad:
> bling factor is a bit over the top
> The Mediocre:
> ripple issues
> 
> From an old review...cough cough...Twenty Elevnnnnnn ahem!!
> 
> I know 700 - 750 is fine for these parts, but do NOT understand the [email protected], [email protected] bit's for real world effects and negatives. Am I really risking BSOD and damaged components?
> 
> If I can build this baby and run it stock, I'll be a happy bunny. The chainsaw and Fridge addition will follow!
> 
> Thank you Jugurnot.


Build it for sure. The power supply isnt known for being BAD as far as i can see... and youve been using it thus far. I recommended the strix to a buddy, id like to see some benchmarks when its built


----------



## roughsleeper

Well the funkiest case on the planet arrives tomorrow so I'll stick the kids in the cellar with some scraps to fight over and post some pics as I build this beauty.









QUOTE: And if you were to replace the psu, you wont need anything more than 750w. You could probably run 2 970's on 750w

Cheers for the advice fella!


----------



## gringott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> i do plan to hinge the top side panels and the top, somehow.


A hinge on the top panel is a great idea.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> i do plan to hinge the top side panels and the top, somehow.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gringott*
> 
> A hinge on the top panel is a great idea.
Click to expand...

like a caselabs hinge?


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> like a caselabs hinge?


i'll most likely use a piano hinge. i haven't thought that far in advance, I only to know i want to hinge it to a magnetic catch of some sort.


----------



## roughsleeper

Well everything arrived....except the HAF. Marvellous. Just a tad concerned the Nocturna NH-U14S won't leave room for the 58mm tall heatsinks of the Trident X. Here's hoping I don't have to remove the heat sinks....too shiny to be sat in a draw.

Anyone else had such issues? I can't find any builds via Google that confirm this.
I'll test and edit this post.
Mobo is Asus Ranger.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roughsleeper*
> 
> Well everything arrived....except the HAF. Marvellous. Just a tad concerned the Nocturna NH-U14S won't leave room for the 58mm tall heatsinks of the Trident X. Here's hoping I don't have to remove the heat sinks....too shiny to be sat in a draw.
> 
> Anyone else had such issues? I can't find any builds via Google that confirm this.
> I'll test and edit this post.
> Mobo is Asus Ranger.


I think you may have some issues with that if you plan on using the first DIMM slot and having a front to rear push or push/pull setup.
http://www.modders-inc.com/wp-content/uploads/image//2014/04/b7.jpg

That is on a very similar sized motherboard with Dominator Platinum RAM which is "only" about 54-55mm tall.


----------



## roughsleeper

Thanks Dire Squirrel, I couldn't find any build that confirms this so that really helped fella and after straining the brain for a bit....

SOLVED. Nocturna NH-U14S USING STANDARD MOUNTINGS

Trident X F3-2400C10D-16GTX will fit when using 2 dimms on Asus Ranger. 2 dimms MUST BE in A2 and B2 on the Ranger anyway. A1 will be covered by the fan so thank you Yorkshire Brain for deciding on 2 x 8 GB and not 4 x 2.

Trying to add pics but not showing up yet. There's a good 1cm gap between the clipped in fan and A2....case still not here...Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roughsleeper*
> 
> EDIT to reply: *GaMbi2004* - The last time I was in Denmark, fridges were being used to cool a different type of pipe. I den god gammel dage da Chistania var free!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *HAF XB Evo basic build advice please?*
> 
> Hello Girls n Guys, read about 70 pages and my brain is now fried. Too much SHINY SHINY! for me to absorb.
> I purchased the HAF as it fits space requirements and looks the Shiznits!
> 
> Semi-NOOB Build, and sorry for posting here amongst the welders, case modders and generally insanely creative pro PC builders, yet pro advice is what I need as Google doesn't have the answer for a change...cos I already bought this lot and now i is worrying a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COOLER MASTER HAF XB EVO
> Asus Maximus VII Ranger
> Devils Canyon Core i7 4790K
> Asus GeForce GTX 970 DirectCU II OC Strix
> G.Skill TridentX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 PC3-19200C10 2400MHz Dual Channel Kit (F3-2400C10D-16GTX)
> Noctua NH-U14S Ultra-Quiet Slim CPU Cooler with NF-A15 Fan
> Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATA 6Gb/s 64MB Cache
> 
> OLD Kit
> KINGWIN Mach 1 ABT-700MA1S 700W ATX / BTX SLI 80 PLUS Bronze
> 1 x Samsung 128 Evo Pro
> 1 x Samsung 128 Evo
> Asus BluRay Drive
> 
> I'll not be OC'ing immediately, just getting a feel for the system. Gaming for kids, rendering and PShop for me etc.
> 
> I purchased the HAF as it fits space requirements and looks the Shiznits!
> Do you have any advice about the parts here? I've spent a week updating, checking and balancing them out.
> 
> *Main advice I'm seeking is about the power and memory:*
> 
> KINGWIN Mach 1 ABT-700MA1S 700W ATX / BTX SLI
> BRONZE 80 etc ATX / BTX Modular
> 115 / 230 V 50/60 Hz
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Should be OK for stock speeds I think with a bit of headroom to spare...
> 
> G.Skill TridentX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 PC3-19200C10 2400MHz
> 
> I know it's CL10, but at these speeds, real world applications will be fine me thinks.
> Checked out the Noctua NH-U14S and confirmed it will fit, but there's always that nagging neuron hanging about somewhere.
> 
> If you can help or offer any advice to avoid an RMA for a hunk of burnt plastic, I'd appreciate it!


HAHA!







Nice one ^^ and they are still being used for that







but now, also for beer!
Welcome to OCN!

*YOU GUYS!*
*MOTM voting has started!*
Link to the fun
Im already pretty fare behind







so dont have high hopes for the win..
Anyways.. go vote, and remember.. a vote for my build is a vote for HAF XB!!


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> *YOU GUYS!*
> *MOTM voting has started!*
> Link to the fun
> Im already pretty fare behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so dont have high hopes for the win..
> Anyways.. go vote, and remember.. a vote for my build is a vote for HAF XB!!


Mine is prettier


----------



## wthenshaw

Voted for you Gambi


----------



## SortOfGrim

voted for you too, Gambi!


----------



## wthenshaw

Back into second place.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Mine is prettier


That is up for debate.. but yours is not in the poll, is it?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Voted for you Gambi


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> voted for you too, Gambi!


Cheers you guys


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> That is up for debate.. but yours is not in the poll, is it?


It's not, no. That wouldn't really be fair to the rest of you.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> It's not, no. That wouldn't really be fair to the rest of you.


Impress us with what you have then.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Impress us with what you have then.


Right in the sig.

But I'm sure you know I'm just (mostly) poking him. Gambi has a seriously nice build going there.
And unlike me, it appears he can actually take his RAM out without removing the GPU first. THAT is some fancy luxury stuff right there.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Right in the sig.
> 
> But I'm sure you know I'm just (mostly) poking him. Gambi has a seriously nice build going there.
> *And unlike me, it appears he can actually take his RAM out without removing the GPU first.* THAT is some fancy luxury stuff right there.


LOL first world problem right there.


----------



## GaMbi2004

@Dire Squirrel Poke away body








Indeed I can pull my RAM with the GPU in place.. I can see on yours how it would be a problem







odd design flaw on that mobo :S
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> LOL first world problem right there.


Lol







Right you are.

You guys seen the current score? "Baby moon" is pulling away, big time! I seriously dont get it :S
Granted, the guy has a lot of skills, and hes earlier work looks good too! but still? winning on a different looking case? not really that much modding involved imo.

I not saying that I should win.. I actually think that the current nr2 deserves to win more than me (Who am I kidding.. I like mine better!) but definitely more than baby moon..


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> @Dire Squirrel Poke away body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed I can pull my RAM with the GPU in place.. I can see on yours how it would be a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odd design flaw on that mobo :S
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right you are.


The latches on the GPU side actually touch the GPU backplate. Not enough to cause any pressure but enough that I actually think they took it in to account, while designing the motherboard.
It is the price you pay for a full feature board in a small form factor. And it needed to be small to allow the reservoir and SSD to sit on the motherboard tray.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> @Dire Squirrel Poke away body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed I can pull my RAM with the GPU in place.. I can see on yours how it would be a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odd design flaw on that mobo :S
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right you are.
> 
> You guys seen the current score? "Baby moon" is pulling away, big time! I seriously dont get it :S
> Granted, the guy has a lot of skills, and hes earlier work looks good too! but still? winning on a different looking case? not really that much modding involved imo.
> 
> I not saying that I should win.. I actually think that the current nr2 deserves to win more than me (Who am I kidding.. I like mine better!) but definitely more than baby moon..


I was following his build at the end, and it actually got a lot of attention from an article done by forbes. I wouldn't consider his build for 'Mod' of the month, but if it was a contest for scratch builds then i can see him winning that category. It is unique and he did some tedious milling, however when you take that away its just a tiny basic computer with hub caps slapped on either side


----------



## vaporizer




----------



## JonRob26

I am finally going to build my new computer and am looking for advice about cpu cooler direction. I was thinking that I wanted the intake to blow through the cpu cooler and out the exhaust in back. I was looking at the two builds on pcpartpicker that use my cooler/this case and both have the noctua nhd14 mounted with the cooler fans blowing sideways out the video card. Is blowing with the video card sideways, or with the case airflow front to back better?

Opinions welcome and sought. Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonRob26*
> 
> I am finally going to build my new computer and am looking for advice about cpu cooler direction. I was thinking that I wanted the intake to blow through the cpu cooler and out the exhaust in back. I was looking at the two builds on pcpartpicker that use my cooler/this case and both have the noctua nhd14 mounted with the cooler fans blowing sideways out the video card. Is blowing with the video card sideways, or with the case airflow front to back better?
> 
> Opinions welcome and sought. Thank you for your help in advance.


Good choice







Front to back absolutely, ive never seen anyone mount a cooler the other way.


----------



## HothTron

*DarkWind 2.0 has been completed at long last.*


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*


Aren't you able to fit three fans each row in the bottom XB?


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Aren't you able to fit three fans each row in the bottom XB?


Without modding, no.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Without modding, no.


Well obviously he is nodding it.

I know they don't fit stock, but it's an easy mod to make three fit.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Well obviously he is nodding it.
> 
> I know they don't fit stock, but it's an easy mod to make three fit.


It does seem like a massive waste to have all that space and only 4 fans.
I have a triple radiator in the top front and another in the bottom of mine and that was a simple mod. And I only have half the amount of space that he does.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Aren't you able to fit three fans each row in the bottom XB?


yes. but i own 240's. and it makes it tight on the side rads and a part of my goal is to "uncrowd" things so i can play within it when i want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> It does seem like a massive waste to have all that space and only 4 fans.
> I have a triple radiator in the top front and another in the bottom of mine and that was a simple mod. And I only have half the amount of space that he does.


another goal is noise. more fans equal more noise. 4 x 240 should keep my sig rig cool enough with PWM cougars. the lower 1/2 will have my dual pump, 4 x 240 rad, 2 x 5.25 bays all cable management will be below as well( means i will just stuff it all in there with zero zipties, just a shoe horn).


----------



## DapperDan795

So I picked this case up yesterday and transplanted everything from my corsair 760t. Case is super nice but good lord it requires some serious cable management. Got a H100i on order so I will tear it all down and rebuild when that shows up. I just can't quite wrap my head around how to not make the basement a complete mess.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Hehe







I gave up on the basement







as long as the penthouse looks nice and tidy.. who cares what trolls lives in the basement?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave up on the basement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as long as the penthouse looks nice and tidy.. who cares what trolls lives in the basement?


I care


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave up on the basement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as long as the penthouse looks nice and tidy.. who cares what trolls lives in the basement?


i'm with you. if my side panel has a slight bulge from the "shoving" of cables in the basement, i'm good with that. as long as the part i look at every day looks decent.


----------



## welshy46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave up on the basement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as long as the penthouse looks nice and tidy.. who cares what trolls lives in the basement?


I voted for you







an you've got trolls down there


----------



## JonRob26

Thank you for the comment, I was pretty sure that made sense, but when I looked at pcpartpicker, the two builds with this case and my Noctua NH-D14 cooler had it pointed towards the sides.. I thought it was weird, thanks for the confirmation.
Nice build, by the way, I'm putting my first together the next few days, weeks... however long it takes.

Have a good one.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DapperDan795*
> 
> So I picked this case up yesterday and transplanted everything from my corsair 760t. Case is super nice but good lord it requires some serious cable management. Got a H100i on order so I will tear it all down and rebuild when that shows up. I just can't quite wrap my head around how to not make the basement a complete mess.


If you really want it tidy, you have to sleeve and shorten the cables yourself. Frankly I'm with Gambi on this one though, nobody sees it anyway


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> If you really want it tidy, you have to sleeve and shorten the cables yourself. Frankly I'm with Gambi on this one though, nobody sees it anyway


@DapperDan795

The 8-way pwm splitter made cable management a breeze for my build. Only one fan header on my motherboard used for all 7 fans and my pump. The only cable which is a beach is my 24pin because it has so much extra length. Im also not impressed with the route sata cables need to make from the x-dock bays.

Cable management is great in the case because you can hide nearly all of it. It isnt favored however because in order to make it clean, the mobo and tray need to be removed.


----------



## DapperDan795

Yeah I have a fan controller so it's not really that so much as just the lump of mess lol. Agreed about the sata cables and the 24 pin. I have sleeved extensions I wanna use to make it look nicer but gotta find a way to fit it all in the rat's nest. Thanks for the tips guys.

edit: I also ordered the windowed top from CoolerMaster so hopefully that will show up soon.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> another goal is noise. more fans equal more noise.


Actually, that is not necessarily the case.
More fans means each fan can run slower. I have 7 NB eLoops and a D5 in mine. Every one of them is running at the lowest speed possible. I have played around with this quite a bit, and I can assure you that if i turn off half the fans and run the remaining ones at even half speed, the rig is noticeably louder.

I'm actually considering upgrading to 4 x 360's and getting even slower and quieter fans.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Actually, that is not necessarily the case.
> More fans means each fan can run slower. I have 7 NB eLoops and a D5 in mine. Every one of them is running at the lowest speed possible. I have played around with this quite a bit, and I can assure you that if i turn off half the fans and run the remaining ones at even half speed, the rig is noticeably louder.
> 
> I'm actually considering upgrading to 4 x 360's and getting even slower and quieter fans.


very true. my cougars get noisy when i game for an extented period of time as they are PWM. the more fans i have, the more fans will ramp up. to each their own i guess.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> very true. my cougars get noisy when i game for an extented period of time as they are PWM. the more fans i have, the more fans will ramp up. to each their own i guess.


I use pwm but with manual control. They are always at the lowest possible speed


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I use pwm but with manual control. They are always at the lowest possible speed


Same here. They may be PWM's but that doesn't mean I going to let them have any say in how I run things. And as long as things stay below the 40C mark while gaming, I'm happy.


----------



## vaporizer

whaaaat? i want to use manual voltage control for my fans. when i tried it, they had a little tic to them that would drive me nuts. eight fans "tic-ing" was making be bonkers. now i let my MB control them and they sound fine. hmmmm, time to research some more i guess. any suggestions on fan controller for my Cougar's?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> whaaaat? i want to use manual voltage control for my fans. when i tried it, they had a little tic to them that would drive me nuts. eight fans "tic-ing" was making be bonkers. now i let my MB control them and they sound fine. hmmmm, time to research some more i guess. any suggestions on fan controller for my Cougar's?


I get the same ticking with my cougars, but if they run at 700 rpm there is no tic. Any slower the fans will stop. I set the cpu header to manual @ 100% (disable smartfan, etc.) in the bios options, and control the pwm input using the program 'speedfan' in windows. I set it to about 40%, that makes the fans run at about 700-800 rpm.

If your cougars are pwm, you wont need a controller. Just a pwm splitter helps a lot.


----------



## HothTron

Wow, not even one comment about all my hard work on my XB. Feel kinda hurt.....


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Wow, not even one comment about all my hard work on my XB. Feel kinda hurt.....


Srry you feel hurt







I saw the post, but im super busy and only really answer questions when I can.

It does look great, but im not sure about the white mobo tray.

EDIT: Just got another look at your pics, this time on a pc. The exterior of the case looks really good, the white works well in small doses, and somehow the white fan grill worked awesome too. But the mobo tray stands out more than your hardware does, and that is never good haha.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Wow, not even one comment about all my hard work on my XB. Feel kinda hurt.....


It looks just the sane as the last one you did.


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> It looks just the sane as the last one you did.


----------



## SortOfGrim

haha, you two should get in a cage.

btw, my whole point on water cooling is to keep the noise down, while still keep a cool system of course. My GT's are always on the slowest speed possible and so is my pump.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> whaaaat? i want to use manual voltage control for my fans. when i tried it, they had a little tic to them that would drive me nuts. eight fans "tic-ing" was making be bonkers. now i let my MB control them and they sound fine. hmmmm, time to research some more i guess. any suggestions on fan controller for my Cougar's?


I have no such issues, but I have seen some fans do it. Just like how you may get a really annoying whine at certain RPM when using a fan controller.
I use the Gigabyte app center for my motherboard. It works brilliantly and I have had no issues whatsoever.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*


I'm sorry, does it not?

Oh wait.
#1


#2


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshy46*
> 
> I voted for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an you've got trolls down there


Lol ^^
Thanks for the vote, and sorry I didnt mention the possibility of trolls living in my basement.. Im not sure they are there.. but I cant rule out that they are not there.. it definitely looks like their kind of habitat..


----------



## liamstears

Looks like I'm going to be selling my rig very soon so if anyone is thinking of buying a Haf XB here in the UK and wants something with some mods already just check it out in my sig


----------



## gringott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Wow, not even one comment about all my hard work on my XB. Feel kinda hurt.....


Very obvious you put a lot of work into it, it is very clean. I like the red lighting.


----------



## Randomdrugtest

It looks good Hoth, the RoG theme is nice



My own HAF is on the way


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I'm sorry, does it not?
> 
> Oh wait.
> #1
> 
> 
> #2


LOL! I don't think his cat approves either... Back Story: Link


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Stack 2 haf xb's


hmm nah but thanks for the input. i've moved the parts into my old Haf 922 while im cutting up my xb even more. there were some time i tought im just gonna buy a tower case again... but for some strange reason, i cant let go off my haf xb. so whata heck gonna mod it just one more time. The idea is to lift it up using old parts laying around my house(most of the parts). build a new floor for more storage area and and a dvd drive and fan controller. found some peltier in the garage. gonna use them too for peltier watercooling, just for the fun experience. replace some plastic tubes with these hard acrylic tubes. make room for storing my headsett
colors would be: copper,blue and granit. (might need new MB have a ROG board atm) i have no ideas what to do with the panels for now so it might look little od first.
i have already started to weld som chains i found. done the saftey box for the peltier. soonish done with the ssd/dvd cage. im not gonna move this case around its gonna be to damn heavy meta








my drawing skills in paint are awesome!







atleast i understand it







so go ahead and laugh, atleast i made you smile








i havent finished the inside, it needs more thinking.

*i found a skull laying in the closet. perfect to store my headsett. 1: has a built in resorvoir in the skull. 2. has 2x resorvoirs in a 45degree angle (i couldnt turn the pic 45angle in paint )

*Power box with laptop dvdrom power/reset/usb/led incase i want the case under the desk









* 3 intake fans with 360rad
* plexi window with view to the peltier cooling system + temp for both cooling circuit + flow info
* standard HD bay for 2hd just gonna keep them there for now
* the power/reset/usb/led im not sure what to do with it yet. but it needs to go.

* Fan controller. DVD and some SSD storage.
* There will be panels and not open as in pic.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> LOL! I don't think his cat approves either... Back Story: Link


LOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomdrugtest*
> 
> It looks good Hoth, the RoG theme is nice
> 
> 
> 
> My own HAF is on the way


YAY Part pile!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludvigsen08*
> 
> hmm nah but thanks for the input. i've moved the parts into my old Haf 922 while im cutting up my xb even more. there were some time i tought im just gonna buy a tower case again... but for some strange reason, i cant let go off my haf xb. so whata heck gonna mod it just one more time. The idea is to lift it up using old parts laying around my house(most of the parts). build a new floor for more storage area and and a dvd drive and fan controller. found some peltier in the garage. gonna use them too for peltier watercooling, just for the fun experience. replace some plastic tubes with these hard acrylic tubes. make room for storing my headsett
> colors would be: copper,blue and granit. (might need new MB have a ROG board atm) i have no ideas what to do with the panels for now so it might look little od first.
> i have already started to weld som chains i found. done the saftey box for the peltier. soonish done with the ssd/dvd cage. im not gonna move this case around its gonna be to damn heavy meta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my drawing skills in paint are awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atleast i understand it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so go ahead and laugh, atleast i made you smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i havent finished the inside, it needs more thinking.
> 
> *i found a skull laying in the closet. perfect to store my headsett. 1: has a built in resorvoir in the skull. 2. has 2x resorvoirs in a 45degree angle (i couldnt turn the pic 45angle in paint )
> 
> *Power box with laptop dvdrom power/reset/usb/led incase i want the case under the desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * 3 intake fans with 360rad
> * plexi window with view to the peltier cooling system + temp for both cooling circuit + flow info
> * standard HD bay for 2hd just gonna keep them there for now
> * the power/reset/usb/led im not sure what to do with it yet. but it needs to go.
> 
> * Fan controller. DVD and some SSD storage.
> * There will be panels and not open as in pic.


Very unique, can't wait to see progress


----------



## BENSON519

This week I upgraded my haf with 2 gtx 780 classifieds. They do not fit with a h110 cooler and bitfenix spectre pro 140 fans in push pull. Any way of modding the h110 to get them to fit. I only need about 1/8"


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> This week I upgraded my haf with 2 gtx 780 classifieds. They do not fit with a h110 cooler and bitfenix spectre pro 140 fans in push pull. Any way of modding the h110 to get them to fit. I only need about 1/8"


How much does the h110 benefit from fans in push and pull.


----------



## BENSON519

About 3c. But I think it would help the cards more with an extra fan blowing directly into the classy's


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> About 3c. But I think it would help the cards more with an extra fan blowing directly into the classy's


Good point. Do you have the option of running a top panel fan to feed the gpu's more air while sacrificing the pull fans?


----------



## BENSON519

I have a bitfenix 200 up top to pull air out. And its warm air too. Lol


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> I have a bitfenix 200 up top to pull air out. And its warm air too. Lol


Yeah you are going to have hot air in there no matter what, but if the top fan is blowing air out its starving the gpus. Flip the top fan, and remove the pull fans, and I bet your temps will drop on the gpu's.


----------



## BENSON519

Will try that


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> Will try that


The vents on the side panels, pci slots and above them, and the 120mm on the back as exhaust will be more than enough to allow the hot air to leave the case. I've played around a lot with my AIO coolers in this case and while push/pull will grant a small decrease in air temps, the extra clutter, wires, noise, wasn't worth it. And in your case it affects GPU placement.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> This week I upgraded my haf with 2 gtx 780 classifieds. They do not fit with a h110 cooler and bitfenix spectre pro 140 fans in push pull. Any way of modding the h110 to get them to fit. I only need about 1/8"


If I recall the measurements correctly, it would seem that you should have almost 5mm. to spare with both sets of fans on the inside.
But if I am wrong on that, you can simply move one set of fans to the outside of the case, behind the front panel. That will free up an extra 25mm.


----------



## BENSON519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> If I recall the measurements correctly, it would seem that you should have almost 5mm. to spare with both sets of fans on the inside.
> But if I am wrong on that, you can simply move one set of fans to the outside of the case, behind the front panel. That will free up an extra 25mm.


yes. That's how mine is. I wish I had 5mm to spare. I can post pics after a bit


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> yes. That's how mine is. I wish I had 5mm to spare. I can post pics after a bit


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> yes. That's how mine is. I wish I had 5mm to spare. I can post pics after a bit


Howd it go?


----------



## BENSON519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Howd it go?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Howd it go?


I took the fan out by the GPUs. I just left the 140 fan out by the gpu's. Both cards run about 5c cooler with the 200mm fan as exhaust. I5-3570k only ran 1-2c warmer without the 140mm fan.


----------



## BENSON519

. Just a hair too much. Lol


----------



## HothTron

Hauling this heavy ass thing to my first LAN party in almost a decade was a PITA being so heavy and big......


----------



## Randomdrugtest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Hauling this heavy ass thing to my first LAN party in almost a decade was a PITA being so heavy and big......


It's heavy and a PITA. But it's not as much a PITA as taking something like a 950 or a 932


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Hauling this heavy ass thing to my first LAN party in almost a decade was a PITA being so heavy and big......


How many cases have handles as amazing as the XB?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Hauling this heavy ass thing to my first LAN party in almost a decade was a PITA being so heavy and big......


Try going to a LAN with an RV01. While still one of my all time favorite cases, it is made of pure evil.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Hauling this heavy ass thing to my first LAN party in almost a decade was a PITA being so heavy and big......


Hm :/
Isnt HAF XB fairly light weight? (depending on what you put in it ofc..) and is it really that much bigger than other cases? Less height , less depth but more width witch gives it awesome stability in the passenger seat (or backseat.. but my XB likes to ride shotgun







) and then there's the handles.. omg the handles! Drooool


----------



## wthenshaw

I never have any problems lugging mine to my friend's house to be honest.


----------



## HothTron

I nearly creamed my pants after seeing this this morning. Might be time for a new build based on this sexy beast alone....


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> I nearly creamed my pants after seeing this this morning. Might be time for a new build based on this sexy beast alone....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i'll sub that.


----------



## Randomdrugtest

The XB I was setting up was cancelled on me, now I am stuck with it







.

I can use most of the parts from it, I'll probably sell the case cheap somewhere local since it's halfway through a paintjob. I can't return the water cooling pieces I bought unfortunately.


----------



## Maydaytech

I currently have 2 gtx770s in SLI on asus maximus hero VI mobo. I have the H100i cooler to install but with the gpus, it wont fit with fans attached to the radiator on the inside for push/pull fan config. If I am going to use this cooler, Id have to just mount it on the front of the case using the front fans to cool it, but no fans on the back and therefore no air flowing inside but then also the heat from the radiator going directly on the GPUs. I did a test and unplugged my front fans to see how things would run. It didnt hurt anything, my GPU stays at 80C or below. My question is, if I go ahead and install this on the front in push config and have the cool air from outside blowing through the radiator and into the case onto the GPUs, is there another cooling solution I could use for the rest of the case like the 200m fan on top? I would like to get something with LED as i have no lights inside at all yet. It would be really good if I could get fans on the side of the case but then the dust would be an issue. is there a plug n play solution i could get to have a filter and mount fans on the side? or just get some filter material somewhere and slap it on the side and ziptie fans to the side panel? that would look terrible tho....
Or, i could just leave it with only the fan on the back for exhaust and no intakes? Then the air would just be free to leave from the vents in the sides and open top mesh, or if the gpus aren't too high up in the case a 200m fan might fit and rig it as exhaust from the top? I would think a cool intaake would be good and probably pretty powerful from the 200m on top, but then the dust would be able to go right in. would that work ok with just the 1 rear 120m fan in the back as exhaust if i got some kind of mesh for the top as a filter? I would like to be able to view the internals though somehow for show.... and add some led and style now that I have it pretty beastly in power.

oh just a side note... my HAF XB does not have the xdock that has the hotswap working. I have to slide the drive in and still physically connect it to the psu and run data cable to mobo... anyone else have that?


----------



## Maydaytech

I think it will be fine with just the rear fan but what about mounting 120mm fans on the right side of the case? also, If i have 2 3.5" hard drives in the hot swap area and no cooling, would that be alright or how could i cool that? just the 80mm fan mounts in the rear? they are very far away from the 3.5 drives.


----------



## theblacknight04

Your setup is similar to mine. I run R290x in Crossfire with a H100i too.. Im using Corsair SP120's in the front of the case for push config because as you say you cant get another set of fans on the rad on the inside of the case. I have only maybe 2-3cm clearance from the radiator to the GPU's. I run another AF120 High Performance at the rear as exhaust.. Im using the clear window top in the XB so no top 200mm fan... Ive found my GPU's stay under 80C while gaming or benchmarking so if your worried about airflow, then i can say that you should be fine! Using a i7 4790k O/C at 4.7Ghz.. Using this config for fans is just fine.. idle temps are 38C for CPU and 42C for GPU's.. Max Load 650-700Watts the CPU is around 60C & 78-80C on GPU's


----------



## NoHXjustPWN

HAF XB EVO

- MSI z87-G43
- i5 4440
- 8Gb Patriot Viper 3
- Gigabyte 660Ti OC 2Gb
- Samsung 850 Pro 128GB (O/S and Games)
- (3) Seagate 1Tb 32MB 7200 RPM in RAID 5
- Corsair CX750
- Samsung Optical
- DLINK DWA-556 802.11b/g/n Extreme PCIe
- (2) 120mm Blue LED intake
- (1) 200mm on top intake
- (1) 120mm exhaust up top

WP_20141023_00_18_10_Pro.jpg 332k .jpg file


WP_20141022_23_59_16_Pro.jpg 396k .jpg file


----------



## Krazee

Any mod the case to get an additional two 5.25 front bays? I have been going through the thread but could not find anything


----------



## gringott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Any mod the case to get an additional two 5.25 front bays? I have been going through the thread but could not find anything


There are some pictures a few pages back. I intend to do it, but haven't seen a "how to".


----------



## Maydaytech

Awesome! thanks for the info. yea, your interior looks very similar to mine







. I already have 2 sp120 fans on the front and the stock fan in the rear. i just wasnt sure if no intake now with the rad installed would be alright and looks like it is







.


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theblacknight04*
> 
> Your setup is similar to mine. I run R290x in Crossfire with a H100i too.. Im using Corsair SP120's in the front of the case for push config because as you say you cant get another set of fans on the rad on the inside of the case. I have only maybe 2-3cm clearance from the radiator to the GPU's. I run another AF120 High Performance at the rear as exhaust.. Im using the clear window top in the XB so no top 200mm fan... Ive found my GPU's stay under 80C while gaming or benchmarking so if your worried about airflow, then i can say that you should be fine! Using a i7 4790k O/C at 4.7Ghz.. Using this config for fans is just fine.. idle temps are 38C for CPU and 42C for GPU's.. Max Load 650-700Watts the CPU is around 60C & 78-80C on GPU's


This is a *Clean* Asus ROG build! Great job! Post this in our Cooler Master Facebook. Do you plan on water-cooling your GPU's?


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> This is a *Clean* Asus ROG build! Great job! Post this in our Cooler Master Facebook. Do you plan on water-cooling your GPU's?


What about the rest of us *snif snif*







our build is not good enough for your FB?








Also.. do you have any insight in Europe department? do they have the revised hotswap PCB any time soon? they promised to send me one as soon as they got them (they did not know that the original had problems, lol) and that was a few months ago.


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> What about the rest of us *snif snif*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our build is not good enough for your FB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also.. do you have any insight in Europe department? do they have the revised hotswap PCB any time soon? they promised to send me one as soon as they got them (they did not know that the original had problems, lol) and that was a few months ago.


Of course your builds are welcomed, I do really enjoy the full water-cooled builds such as yours!!!









I do not have any information regarding our EU region, however you can visit our Cooler Master Community Forums as our EU team frequents our CM forums frequently.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> Of course your builds are welcomed, I do really enjoy the full water-cooled builds such as yours!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have any information regarding our EU region, however you can visit our Cooler Master Community Forums as our EU team frequents our CM forums frequently.


Cheers









*Other news..
Oh boy.. after "loosing" last months MOTM, I am starting to get new ideas for my build.. involving a mountain of gold coins (probably gonna go for plastic since real gold is gonna be a bit too pricy for me) and also external modding to make the case look more like a cage or a dungeon or something..
I'm in the early idea state at this point, so anything can happen!


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Other news..
> Oh boy.. after "loosing" last months MOTM, I am starting to get new ideas for my build.. involving a mountain of gold coins (probably gonna go for plastic since real gold is gonna be a bit too pricy for me) and also external modding to make the case look more like a cage or a dungeon or something..
> I'm in the early idea state at this point, so anything can happen!


subbed.


----------



## wthenshaw

@CM Felinni

I want to see an mITX HAF XB


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> @CM Felinni
> 
> I want to see an mITX HAF XB


Noted!


----------



## Buxty

There doesn't seem to be much HAF XB stock in the UK? Are there any plans to relaunch or something?


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> There doesn't seem to be much HAF XB stock in the UK? Are there any plans to relaunch or something?


That's a great question Buxty that's reserved for our EU team who can be contacted through our CM Community Forums or Support Ticket @ our CM Fanzone.


----------



## gringott

Since we have a Cooler Master Rep here, I just wanted to mention that I can't keep more than one HDD in the right removable bays because it literally becomes an oven. I think this is caused by a combination of things, most notably the backplane blocking air movement, and the power supply and cables being located directly behind it.


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gringott*
> 
> Since we have a Cooler Master Rep here, I just wanted to mention that I can't keep more than one HDD in the right removable bays because it literally becomes an oven. I think this is caused by a combination of things, most notably the backplane blocking air movement, and the power supply and cables being located directly behind it.


If you're running 2 7200 RPM drives then yes. You can always stick a small fan against the side of the drive cage to get some air moving in that tiny area.

I don't have any issues with temps and I have both filled, but they're low power drives.


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gringott*
> 
> Since we have a Cooler Master Rep here, I just wanted to mention that I can't keep more than one HDD in the right removable bays because it literally becomes an oven. I think this is caused by a combination of things, most notably the backplane blocking air movement, and the power supply and cables being located directly behind it.


What are your system specifications? What kind of cooling are you utilizing for your CPU? GPU'(s)? Cooling fans? What are your temperatures? What is your ambient temperature? There are many variables involved as this is the first time i've heard this with the drive dock bay.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> If you're running 2 7200 RPM drives then yes. You can always stick a small fan against the side of the drive cage to get some air moving in that tiny area.
> 
> I don't have any issues with temps and I have both filled, but they're low power drives.


This is a possible solution


----------



## gringott

72 degrees room temp. Cooler Master Seiden 240m. Cooler Master 200mm top fan. GPU [1] stock fan. 120mm Nocua rear fan, 2 x 80mm Noctua lower level fans. Nothing gets hot except the upper drive in the drive dock bay. I have tried several drives, all end up the same. I am not running a 4 GC overclocked monster system, in fact, a relatively modest system. Note nothing else runs hot.

Yes, I could purchase a drive to try to over come this issue, I could put in SSDs, I could add a hack fan to fix the problem. I know all that. My point was to inform you of the problem, since you asked for input. My solution that seems to be working is to not put a drive in the upper bay for more than 30 minutes.

If this is the first you heard of the problem, no offense, you haven't read this thread.


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gringott*
> 
> 72 degrees room temp. Cooler Master Seiden 240m. Cooler Master 200mm top fan. GPU [1] stock fan. 120mm Nocua rear fan, 2 x 80mm Noctua lower level fans. Nothing gets hot except the upper drive in the drive dock bay. I have tried several drives, all end up the same. I am not running a 4 GC overclocked monster system, in fact, a relatively modest system. Note nothing else runs hot.
> 
> Yes, I could purchase a drive to try to over come this issue, I could put in SSDs, I could add a hack fan to fix the problem. I know all that. My point was to inform you of the problem, since you asked for input. My solution that seems to be working is to not put a drive in the upper bay for more than 30 minutes.
> 
> If this is the first you heard of the problem, no offense, you haven't read this thread.


What is the temperature of your HDD with HWinfo (Should be around ~37C for a spinning hdd)? Is that 72F? or C? I require more information to assist you. We have a couple XB EVO's running HDDS @ 7200RPM (with an ambient of 21C (71F)) in that bay and haven't noticed any heat issues or direct customer feedback other then now on OCN (Small sampling of our customer base) What kind of HDD's are they? Speed? HDD Temps in Celcius?


----------



## gringott

I don't have an EVO, I purchased in Dec before it came out. I don't have a drive in right now for obvious reasons, I will put one in ASAP and get back to you on that. Normal 3.5 7200 rpm drives - last one I tried was a Seagate ST3000DM001 - it was so hot I had to wait to remove it from the tray - to hot to handle. I have almost 100 TBs worth of storage over here in my house, not all in the HAF-XB case obviously. I have several computers and a storage server. The only time I have had heat issues like this is when an enclosure fan was failing on a DAS unit. That is not the "case" here.
I didn't post to cause a problem or raise heck, just posted to inform you. It happens with more than one drive, difficult to remember exactly how many, but at least 3. Don't get me wrong, I love the case, I have even considered purchasing the EVO due to bay flexibility. The one drive in the lower x-bay is used for storage, the boot drive is an SSD and the short term storage drive is also an SSD, located in the SSD rack in the basement.

I am an "obvious" Cooler Master supporter, I even have a CM Storm keyboard.


----------



## wthenshaw

I *love* my CM Storm QuickFire TK


----------



## SortOfGrim

Trigger FTW!


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gringott*
> 
> I don't have an EVO, I purchased in Dec before it came out. I don't have a drive in right now for obvious reasons, I will put one in ASAP and get back to you on that. Normal 3.5 7200 rpm drives - last one I tried was a Seagate ST3000DM001 - it was so hot I had to wait to remove it from the tray - to hot to handle. I have almost 100 TBs worth of storage over here in my house, not all in the HAF-XB case obviously. I have several computers and a storage server. The only time I have had heat issues like this is when an enclosure fan was failing on a DAS unit. That is not the "case" here.
> I didn't post to cause a problem or raise heck, just posted to inform you. It happens with more than one drive, difficult to remember exactly how many, but at least 3. Don't get me wrong, I love the case, I have even considered purchasing the EVO due to bay flexibility. The one drive in the lower x-bay is used for storage, the boot drive is an SSD and the short term storage drive is also an SSD, located in the SSD rack in the basement.
> 
> I am an "obvious" Cooler Master supporter, I even have a CM Storm keyboard.


I see, no problem at all as you have the XB and possibly corrected with the revision into the EVO, want to make sure everything is working as it should as I'm always glad to see CM supporters on the forums!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I *love* my CM Storm QuickFire TK


Since both of you own Cooler Master Keyboards feel free to join our Cooler Master Keyboard Owners Club here on OCN.


----------



## NoHXjustPWN

You know, I was planning on using the Maximus Gene VII with the new EKB mosfet water block and a full custom loop. Then I saw that new Sabertooth Mark S and it's looks so sick! Been checking almost daily for a release date or an unannounced post on newegg or tigerdirect but no such luck.

Never painted a case before though, any recommendations? I've done car interiors with self-etching primer and such but I was more concerned about ESD from different mediums. Any ideas?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoHXjustPWN*
> 
> Never painted a case before though, any recommendations? I've done car interiors with self-etching primer and such but I was more concerned about ESD from different mediums. Any ideas?


Same basic deal.
-Disassemble as much as you feel like (more is better).
-Sand and clean surface.
-Apply paint and clear coat.

The finish on the XB is extremely solid, so you don't need to strip the original paint completely. Just sand it back a bit and it will actually act as the primer for you paint.


----------



## Ariolander

I was thinking of upgrading to a Cooler Master Nepton 280L. I know it can do the bull configuration, but I remember reading that the HAF XB required modifications to do 140mm fans in push-pull.

Does anyone know about a HAF XB's 140mm support if it can do push-pull and if its needs a mod what kind of modifications need to be made. Likewise, would it be bad to mix Jetflo 120s & 140s on opposite sides of the same radiator?


----------



## Kuudere

With the newer EVOs you don't need to do anything to have 140s in the front. It was only the first gen of the XB that you needed to do anything (and it wasn't really a "mod" at best) and it was quite simple.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ariolander*
> 
> I was thinking of upgrading to a Cooler Master Nepton 280L. I know it can do the bull configuration, but I remember reading that the HAF XB required modifications to do 140mm fans in push-pull.
> 
> Does anyone know about a HAF XB's 140mm support if it can do push-pull and if its needs a mod what kind of modifications need to be made. Likewise, would it be bad to mix Jetflo 120s & 140s on opposite sides of the same radiator?


No mods needed, even on the non-evo version. And as for the mixed 120 and 140's, its not bad, but not optimal for obvious reasons. I personally would chose to run fewer fans unless push/pull granted me a significant decrease in temperature.


----------



## Spock121

I keep being reminded of how much I love this case, 360mm rad was almost a straight drop in. SUPER easy to mod.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spock121*
> 
> I keep being reminded of how much I love this case, 360mm rad was almost a straight drop in. SUPER easy to mod.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yep.
But the second 360mm rad takes a little bit more work.

Looks pretty good with the bay res. But I would remove the dust filter. It is impossible for it not to look dirty and drag down the entire case. And depending on your fans, you may actually get it quieter by removing the plastic grill as well. I also think it just looks better that way.


----------



## Spock121

I might remove the filter, I've used this case for quite a while and have never really had a problem with cleaning it every once in a while. Anyways, I think I've got my tubing all worked out. I'm gonna need a 90° fitting for the flowmeter and I might throw one on the CPU block for the turn down back under the tray. The way I have it routed will make it pretty easy to plumb in my card if I ever do decide to throw a block on it. The board in the pictures is just a placeholder for mockup, the actual partlist is in my sig. Once I finalize my plans I'll order more tubing and do it up right, this is just scraps from my previous project.


----------



## black7hought

New NZXT Sentry 3 added to my case. I like the fan controller and the case but not being able to screw in the other side makes controller flex.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Yep.
> But the second 360mm rad takes a little bit more work.
> 
> Looks pretty good with the bay res. But I would remove the dust filter. It is impossible for it not to look dirty and drag down the entire case. And depending on your fans, you may actually get it quieter by removing the plastic grill as well. I also think it just looks better that way.


Agree with the honeycomb removal! not so sure about the dust filter removal :/ but I guess if your PC room is fairly clean, it wont really be needed..
I have to clean mine every month or so ~ so removing it would make my life easier, but would also fill my case with dust









Thanks for reposting your picture.. I had almost forgotten what awesome job you did with your fan controller.. and that 360 looks drop dead gorgeous without the honeycomb and filter


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Agree with the honeycomb removal! not so sure about the dust filter removal :/ but I guess if your PC room is fairly clean, it wont really be needed..
> I have to clean mine every month or so ~ so removing it would make my life easier, but would also fill my case with dust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reposting your picture.. I had almost forgotten what awesome job you did with your fan controller.. and that 360 looks drop dead gorgeous without the honeycomb and filter


Thank you.

I have no issues with dust. Not even fur from the cat gets inside the case.
Every morning before I turn it on, I simply wipe the mesh and the surface the case sits on (intake fans on the bottom as well) with a microfiber cloth so dust never gets a chance to accumulate. Once a week or so I go over the inside with a blower brush. With 6 intake and on exhaust fan there is pretty high positive pressure, which doesn't hurt either.

All in all, it takes almost no time and make dust a non-issue.


----------



## scout62

What's the height of the XB without a top or feet? Need under 12" to fit under the hutch on my desk.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scout62*
> 
> What's the height of the XB without a top or feet? Need under 12" to fit under the hutch on my desk.


29,4 cm / 11.4" without feet and top panel. 32,2cm / 12.6" with feet but without top panel.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scout62*
> 
> What's the height of the XB without a top or feet? Need under 12" to fit under the hutch on my desk.


Roughly 305mm. Or pretty close to exactly 12 inches.
If you absolutely need a bit less height, you can shave of a bit of the bottom of the front panel, as it overhangs the bottom of the case by about 10mm.


----------



## paolomikaello

my final upgrade on may haf xb build

*** the problem is the loop orientation inside the case ***













FROM THIS


----------



## Roentgensu

Does The Gigabyte Gaming G1 970 Windforce (3x Cooler) Fit in the Haf Xb?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roentgensu*
> 
> Does The Gigabyte Gaming G1 970 Windforce (3x Cooler) Fit in the Haf Xb?


Depends entirely on your setup with fans in the front slots


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paolomikaello*
> 
> my final upgrade on may haf xb build
> 
> *** the problem is the loop orientation inside the case ***
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FROM THIS


Nice!


----------



## Roentgensu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Depends entirely on your setup with fans in the front slots


Alright then, I guess i'll just measure it up. Kinda bought the card prior to measurements







.
Thanks!


----------



## scout62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 29,4 cm / 11.4" without feet and top panel. 32,2cm / 12.6" with feet but without top panel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Roughly 305mm. Or pretty close to exactly 12 inches.
> If you absolutely need a bit less height, you can shave of a bit of the bottom of the front panel, as it overhangs the bottom of the case by about 10mm.


Thanks. I actually went ahead and ordered it before getting any answers, lol, so it's nice to know it's going to fit. Going to look good with my HAF 912 below it.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paolomikaello*
> 
> my final upgrade on may haf xb build
> 
> *** the problem is the loop orientation inside the case ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FROM THIS


looks great. i like the yellow.


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roentgensu*
> 
> Does The Gigabyte Gaming G1 970 Windforce (3x Cooler) Fit in the Haf Xb?


See below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> You shouldn't have any issues getting a 980 in there, if the 970's anything to go by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My UPS isn't too happy though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: If you Push/Pull with front mounted RAD, you may need not apply depending on how thick it is.


You'll have enough space for some 25mm thick fans even inside of the case before you hit the bracket of the G1,


----------



## Spock121

Anybody have 2 SSD cage rails they'd be willing to send my way? Don't want to have to order the whole accessory kit when I only need to mount one drive.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spock121*
> 
> Anybody have 2 SSD cage rails they'd be willing to send my way? Don't want to have to order the whole accessory kit when I only need to mount one drive.


As in the two plastic things you mount to the drive before you slide it in the rack?


----------



## Spock121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> As in the two plastic things you mount to the drive before you slide it in the rack?


Yup! Just thought it'd be cheaper to have another member throw a pair in a plain envelope and send em off than pay CM's ridiculous $20 shipping.


----------



## BENSON519

Finally got my 780 classy's installed and wiring cleaned up. Not impressed with evga's acx coolers. Might have to get some water blocks coming!


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paolomikaello*
> 
> my final upgrade on may haf xb build
> 
> *** the problem is the loop orientation inside the case ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FROM THIS


----------



## beckett

Funny how long it takes to do the simplest of things, in this case taking a photo of my pride and joy!

 

Loving this case, so easy to get at everything and tinker! Though I really should sort out my cables soon-ish .. hmm...ah well. sign me up!


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beckett*
> 
> Funny how long it takes to do the simplest of things, in this case taking a photo of my pride and joy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving this case, so easy to get at everything and tinker! Though I really should sort out my cables soon-ish .. hmm...ah well. sign me up!


I like the Prolimatech cooler. Would look great if you threw a Prolimatech MK-26 on the GPU, to match it.


----------



## beckett

Hmm that sounds like a good idea, would certainly look boss! The 270x is just a rebadged 7870 right? If so it should fit...Hmmm









Come to think of it I think I've even got an old T-Rad2 in my bits box I wonder if that would fit. I've always liked the look of that cooler. In all honesty I do like the look of the XFX 270x's cooler, but the urge to tinker is very strong! decisions, decisions!


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beckett*
> 
> Hmm that sounds like a good idea, would certainly look boss! The 270x is just a rebadged 7870 right? If so it should fit...Hmmm


It will fit. Pretty much everything is officially supported:
http://www.prolimatech.com/en/products/detail.asp?id=2484&subid=2565#showtab

And the MK-26 looks awesome in this case.


----------



## Machinist125

Hi.
How do I become a haf xb club member?

Thanks


----------



## t77snapshot

_Members recently added to the XB Case Club:_

V-R021
StormyRainToday
Paahtoleipa
NoHXjustPWN
Machinist125

*Note:* If you would like to join the club? Please send me a PM, followed by posting case pics/ description of your build in the club. If you would like your XB linked to your name, please add the _post #_ in your pm so that I can easily locate them. Thank you.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Machinist125*
> 
> Hi.
> How do I become a haf xb club member?
> 
> Thanks


Nice cable management.

I can't wait to revert back to air cooling in my XB.


----------



## wthenshaw

There's more zip tie than cable there


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> There's more zip tie than cable there


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Nice cable *zip-tie* management.


Fixed


----------



## Machinist125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> There's more zip tie than cable there


Im working on it. Changing them to red and there will be less of them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Fixed


LMAO


----------



## Machinist125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Nice cable management.
> 
> I can't wait to revert back to air cooling in my XB.


Thanks Jug.

Why are you going back to air cooling?

I cant wait to go water cooled, the kit will be here this week.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Machinist125*
> 
> Thanks Jug.
> 
> Why are you going back to air cooling?
> 
> I cant wait to go water cooled, the kit will be here this week.


A recent life style shift has left no more money for pc upgrades, so I kinda just have to use what I have now. I have enough parts for 2 full pc's, but they don't mesh with my original plans for a crazy loop in the XB. I am now going to run a stock or even underclocked titan on air, with a small loop on a 4790k. My second rig is my 3570k and gtx 660 and it will be all air cooled.


----------



## Esperante

How does this case do on sound? I see it has quite a few mesh type sides with openings.

I love horizontal motherboard type "cases" which is why I have a test bench, but obviously there is no obstruction in sound with that. So I'm looking at closed ones like this. Does anybody else know any other cases like this (closed with horizontal mobo layout)?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Well, it's as you said, open on the sides. So maybe just a bit better than nothing (just barely). You can always mod it, like add windows.
The Bitfenix Prodigy is in the same config, although that only supports M-iTX. Than you have the bunch from Corsair (Air something & the 250D).
and CaseLabs sells a few too if you have waaay to much money


----------



## Machinist125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> A recent life style shift has left no more money for pc upgrades, so I kinda just have to use what I have now. I have enough parts for 2 full pc's, but they don't mesh with my original plans for a crazy loop in the XB. I am now going to run a stock or even underclocked titan on air, with a small loop on a 4790k. My second rig is my 3570k and gtx 660 and it will be all air cooled.


Thats cool you have all the extra parts. Sucks you cant follow thru with your plan, but you still have 2 pc's








I have an extra ASUS - AMD FM2 socket ATX MoBo and an extra mATX case and a 620w and a 860w psu.
But the damn MoBo wont fit in my case, so Im screwed until I pick up a ATX case. LOL


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Machinist125*
> 
> Thats cool you have all the extra parts. Sucks you cant follow thru with your plan, but you still have 2 pc's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an extra ASUS - AMD FM2 socket ATX MoBo and an extra mATX case and a 620w and a 860w psu.
> But the damn MoBo wont fit in my case, so Im screwed until I pick up a ATX case. LOL


Yeah it defiinately sucks abandoning the original project, im even close to selling the XB with my older stuff. I seriously need to inject any extra money into my basement/man cave/work shop/pc room haha. As soon as I can do my projects at home stress free, child free (I have two toddlers running around all the time), and with appropriate working space, I will get right back into the modding scene. Most likely with all new parts and a solid plan. A year from now maybe?


----------



## gringott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Yeah it defiinately sucks abandoning the original project, im even close to selling the XB with my older stuff. I seriously need to inject any extra money into my basement/man cave/work shop/pc room haha. *As soon as I can do my projects at home stress free, child free (I have two toddlers running around all the time), and with appropriate working space, I will get right back into the modding scene.* Most likely with all new parts and a solid plan. A year from now maybe?


As a father and now grandfather who has been into computers since the early 1980's, for me those conditions will never came about.

My advice is to carry on and enjoy the kids.


----------



## Gdourado

Hello, how are you?
I am about to order a XB, but need to know some things before:
- my PSU is an EVGA 1000G2 with the EVGA individual sleeved cable kit. the psu is 200mm in length. Will it fit the HAF XB?
- I am also planning on order a Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm fan to use as top exhaust.
The CPU cooler will be a Silverstone HE01. Will the fan fit?
- as for GPUs, I have two 970s G1 from gigabyte. The front fans would be two Silverstone Air Penetrators 140mm.
Would the GPUs fit?
- how is the case for cable management? Will it be possible to have a clean build, even with all the Sli power cables?

Thanks for your help.
Cheers!


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Hello, how are you?
> I am about to order a XB, but need to know some things before:
> - my PSU is an EVGA 1000G2 with the EVGA individual sleeved cable kit. the psu is 200mm in length. Will it fit the HAF XB?
> - I am also planning on order a Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm fan to use as top exhaust.
> The CPU cooler will be a Silverstone HE01. Will the fan fit?
> - as for GPUs, I have two 970s G1 from gigabyte. The front fans would be two Silverstone Air Penetrators 140mm.
> Would the GPUs fit?
> - how is the case for cable management? Will it be possible to have a clean build, even with all the Sli power cables?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> Cheers!


PSU-Yes
GPUs- Whats model number?
200mm- not necessary especially if you want to be able to see into it
Cable management is average but like all cases if attention to detail is taken yes the install can be insanely clean looking,,,,i recommend these
Link!
they also make a 4, 8, and 24 hole cable tidy


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> PSU-Yes
> GPUs- Whats model number?
> 200mm- not necessary especially if you want to be able to see into it
> Cable management is average but like all cases if attention to detail is taken yes the install can be insanely clean looking,,,,i recommend these
> Link!
> they also make a 4, 8, and 24 hole cable tidy


Hi, thank you for your reply.
I was thinking about the 200mm fan to try and exhaust some hot air from the case.
The Gigabyte 970s have open air coolers and release some heat into the case.
My graphics cards are:
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5209#ov

according to the specs, they are 312mm in length.

Cheers!


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Hi, thank you for your reply.
> I was thinking about the 200mm fan to try and exhaust some hot air from the case.
> The Gigabyte 970s have open air coolers and release some heat into the case.
> My graphics cards are:
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5209#ov
> 
> according to the specs, they are 312mm in length.
> 
> Cheers!


either way the 200mm fan makes a minimal difference in internal temps so unless you just want it for looks better off doing a plexi top.
The GPUs should fit since you will not be running a radiator


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

I usually argue in favor of the top fan depending on your cpu cooler/ vid card cooler(s). But i've long had the notion it might be cheaper and easier to use an inline fan with ducting and a huge filter on the inlet, that way your pushing about the same amount of air thoroughly filtered rather than running case fans with filters on them. Using the top fan , i like others have constructed a duct to keep the air from the front 140's being sucked right out before it can do any cooling. Made mine out of cardboard


----------



## Machinist125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Yeah it defiinately sucks abandoning the original project, im even close to selling the XB with my older stuff. I seriously need to inject any extra money into my basement/man cave/work shop/pc room haha. As soon as I can do my projects at home stress free, child free (I have two toddlers running around all the time), and with appropriate working space, I will get right back into the modding scene. Most likely with all new parts and a solid plan. A year from now maybe?


Thats funny you say that about the cave. I just moved my set up from the garage and down to the basement which is finished. So like an idiot I sat on a stool in the garage.
You really do need a place to have some quiet time. Heres a pic of the cave.


----------



## Machinist125




----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Machinist125*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


well done moving to the basement. my wife thinks twice before walking up or down stairs to bother me. hehe. looks like you still listen to 45 LP's. some of the best all around sound came from LP's. don't get me wrong, i love digital recordings, but they will never have the full range of sounds as analog.


----------



## Machinist125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> well done moving to the basement. my wife thinks twice before walking up or down stairs to bother me. hehe. looks like you still listen to 45 LP's. some of the best all around sound came from LP's. don't get me wrong, i love digital recordings, but they will never have the full range of sounds as analog.


Good eye.
I have a few hundred oldies stashed away but no record player. That is so true, there's something about vinyl, it just has that sound:thumb:
My wife bothers me a lot less too now that im down here. She just text's me most of the time now. LOL


----------



## ihatelolcats

has anyone used a 5.25 to 3.25" adapter and used the included bay cover?


----------



## Gdourado

I see the HAF XB does not have front intake dust filters.
Some reviews say the while front mesh acts as a dust filter.
But is that effective?
How are your hafs hiding up in regard to internal dust?

Cheers!


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Bench table HAF-XB, I very table bench













CPU: i7 4790K @.... WC
Carte-mère: Gigabyte Z97X-UD3H
Cartes graphiques: sli Evga GTX 580 FTW hydro copper 2 : 950/1050 WC
Mémoires: Adata XPG V1 2X4Go 1600 9-9-9-24-1T
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 125 Go
HDD: Seagate 1TB Barracuda 7200trs/min - SATA III 6 Gb/s X2
PSU: Antec HCG 850
Écran: LG 34UM65 (2560 x 1080) 21:9
OS: Windows 7 ultimate
Boitier: Bench table
WC: pump= D5, rad= quad 480 DS480-P, cpu block= EK-Supremacy EVO
reservoir= XSPC D5 Tank Reservoir, tube= 3/8″ ID, 5/8″ OD, fans= 8x Gentle typhoon
Clavier: Zalman K500 mécanique
Souris: G700s


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> I see the HAF XB does not have front intake dust filters.
> Some reviews say the while front mesh acts as a dust filter.
> But is that effective?
> How are your hafs hiding up in regard to internal dust?
> 
> Cheers!


It does have a dust filter behind the metal mesh.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> Bench table HAF-XB, I very table bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: i7 4790K @.... WC
> Carte-mère: Gigabyte Z97X-UD3H
> Cartes graphiques: sli Evga GTX 580 FTW hydro copper 2 : 950/1050 WC
> Mémoires: Adata XPG V1 2X4Go 1600 9-9-9-24-1T
> SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 125 Go
> HDD: Seagate 1TB Barracuda 7200trs/min - SATA III 6 Gb/s X2
> PSU: Antec HCG 850
> Écran: LG 34UM65 (2560 x 1080) 21:9
> OS: Windows 7 ultimate
> Boitier: Bench table
> WC: pump= D5, rad= quad 480 DS480-P, cpu block= EK-Supremacy EVO
> reservoir= XSPC D5 Tank Reservoir, tube= 3/8″ ID, 5/8″ OD, fans= 8x Gentle typhoon
> Clavier: Zalman K500 mécanique
> Souris: G700s


i love that. it reminds me of a chop-top car. i might do that with my extra XB. thanks for the idea.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> I see the HAF XB does not have front intake dust filters.
> Some reviews say the while front mesh acts as a dust filter.
> But is that effective?
> How are your hafs hiding up in regard to internal dust?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> It does have a dust filter behind the metal mesh.
Click to expand...

Hi,
But is it effective?
I just built my HAF XB with a pair of 140mm Air Penetrator fans at the front but am a bit worried about possible dust build up inside the case.

Cheers


----------



## ihatelolcats

i was looking at an adapter to put a hard drive in my 5.25" bay, will it work with the built in clip system? if not do actual screws fit into the pin holes on the 5.25" rack?


----------



## SortOfGrim

yeah, it will work on the left side. I have a 5.25" to 2.5" adapter there.


----------



## waltercaorle

hello guys ... I can put a 360 radiator on the front without much modding ...? thank you


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> hello guys ... I can put a 360 radiator on the front without much modding ...? thank you


Not much at all. Just basically new holes to support the rad. If you are not anal about aesthetics, its pretty easy to slap the rad where it works best with mounting, routing, accessibility, etc. Only thing is it wont look centered through the front mesh. If you do want it centered, it will take a little bit of measuring and a little bit more cutting. I chose to center my rad, so with my particular model (XSPC RX360 V3) I had to remove the top two plastic clips which hold the front bezel in place on the port end of the rad. There is also an aligning dowel on the plastic bezel that needs to be shortened as to not bump against the rad. There are various other metal pieces of the case that get in the way, you can see in pics.

EDIT: I forgot to mention, but you can see from pics, the middle fan support was cut top and bottom flush with the rest of the opening, and then for a final touch I put c-channel on the edge. I didn't plan on this, but the opening for the middle fan was perfect. Besides it being able to mount directly to the rad without any other interference, it was snug enough to actually dampen any vibrations traveling through the now-weakened and unsupported front opening.

Haha also forgot to mention an important point about choosing to center the rad. I didn't need to use my side panel when I had my rad installed, so it was no issue for me, but the port plug on the rads end came flush to the side of the case, no way to put panel on with out more cutting of the side panel, also took a quick pic of that.

Pics incoming....


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Hi,
> But is it effective?
> I just built my HAF XB with a pair of 140mm Air Penetrator fans at the front but am a bit worried about possible dust build up inside the case.
> 
> Cheers


The biggest factor is how clean you keep the environment in which the case is. If it is in a clean environment there will simply be less dust around.
I have 6 intake fans and no filters at all (3 of the fans have nothing in front of them at all). I have zero dust issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> hello guys ... I can put a 360 radiator on the front without much modding ...? thank you


With a decent rotary tool or similar, it is a 5 minute job.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> yeah, it will work on the left side. I have a 5.25" to 2.5" adapter there.


sweet. thanks


----------



## Gdourado

Finished my case swap.
Now I belong to this club.









Here are a couple of pics:





Cheers!


----------



## joskke

hey, its been while since my last post, so i got question here!
i am looking for best 4k monitor/ for gaming/ working for good price, at least 27"
Thanks!


----------



## EastEndHorror

joskke, Dell has a 28" on sale now for $399

Edit: forgot to mention my HAF XB evo will be here tomorrow


----------



## XXnomadXX

just got my gtx 970. benchmarking the system.


----------



## AngryMarine

Wow, you guys have really nice builds. I'll be looking to update my HAF XB soon and I'm definitely getting great inspiration from this group!!! Here's a pic of my HAF XB, nothing special right now. Can I join the club?!


----------



## EastEndHorror

Thought I would drop an internal shot to show my progress so far, i had to put some mounting tape over the fan clips to keep them from shorting the back of the card until i can make a proper backplate. Still needs a good fan controller, and obviously not worried about any color scheme.


----------



## coolporygon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonicAgamemnon*
> 
> *Top Fan Performance*
> 
> Thereafter, I decided to mount on top a thinner (20mm) BitFenix Spectre 200mm case fan, and I was happy to see that it does clear both heat pipes:


Did you mount it as intake or exhaust? I'm thinking about getting the BitFenix as well and am thinking about using it as a top-intake.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EastEndHorror*
> 
> Thought I would drop an internal shot to show my progress so far, i had to put some mounting tape over the fan clips to keep them from shorting the back of the card until i can make a proper backplate. Still needs a good fan controller, and obviously not worried about any color scheme.


Ehehe had this same problem , diff mobo card and cooler though


----------



## chickensloth

Hello all!
I guess you could call me a lurker--but I've been more of a crammer the past few days (scrolling through and reading the first 50 pages before realizing we are on page 962. At that point, I figured I might as well man up and take the plunge; a trip to Microcenter is in my near future.

Now for the plans for experimentation.
1. LOW MPG (high wattage) processor like fx 8350 or 9370. I have no problems with not being the fastest computer in the world and would like to push performance per dollar over silence and energy usage. (partially for novelty reasons, and partially budget)
2. HUGE AIR COOLING I have a Scythe Susanoo sitting around waiting for the moment i get a case and components that work with it. Google "Scythe Susanoo" if you are not familiar with its 4x100mm fan layout and 3.5lb heatsink.3
3. LONG TERM Im overdoing the PSU (850w) and picking this case with hopes for 5-10 years use of both.
4. SILLY I am a pretty silly guy and the idea of this little stout chode of a case being packed with a completely illogical top down cooler, doing it all wrong (pulling from the top and blowing out either just the back, or front and back), possibly with one of those expansion slot fan adapter w/ 2 more 100mm fans blowing straight down... It makes me laugh just thinking about it. The part that just seems like hours of fun to me is going to be testing it with different fan orientations, even try a pull setup on the Susanoo and make the top the primary exhaust. Who knows -- I know I'm doing it wrong! The good part is that I will be happy running it stock or upgrading the cooler if my silly plans fail -- but I feel like I might be on to something.

Here my rough draft
FX 8350
990fxa-ud3 rev 4
8-16 GB ram
750-850W PSU
MSI R9 270 (already have it)
SSD 256
HDD 1tb
Scythe Susanoo Cooler.

Basic fan upgrade (Airflow>Budget>Silence)

Anyone else had much experience with top down coolers in this case? I have read quite a bit about "the top mesh" and "top fan" not being very important. I have a feeling that this might be a specific situation that vent really gets used.


----------



## hornedfrog86

I have had great use of a top down 200mm fan to cool two graphics cards. It made a 5C difference to not using them under crossfire load.


----------



## chickensloth

Look at this ugly thing i drew up! 
I am debating between the front fans being in or outs. Who knows. I might even end up with the cooler in a pull config over heat sink. Wish i had everything today so I could experiment!


This is the Susanoo (su sa no oh)


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chickensloth*
> 
> Hello all!
> I guess you could call me a lurker--but I've been more of a crammer the past few days (scrolling through and reading the first 50 pages before realizing we are on page 962. At that point, I figured I might as well man up and take the plunge; a trip to Microcenter is in my near future.
> 
> Now for the plans for experimentation.
> 1. LOW MPG (high wattage) processor like fx 8350 or 9370. I have no problems with not being the fastest computer in the world and would like to push performance per dollar over silence and energy usage. (partially for novelty reasons, and partially budget)
> 2. HUGE AIR COOLING I have a Scythe Susanoo sitting around waiting for the moment i get a case and components that work with it. Google "Scythe Susanoo" if you are not familiar with its 4x100mm fan layout and 3.5lb heatsink.3
> 3. LONG TERM Im overdoing the PSU (850w) and picking this case with hopes for 5-10 years use of both.
> 4. SILLY I am a pretty silly guy and the idea of this little stout chode of a case being packed with a completely illogical top down cooler, doing it all wrong (pulling from the top and blowing out either just the back, or front and back), possibly with one of those expansion slot fan adapter w/ 2 more 100mm fans blowing straight down... It makes me laugh just thinking about it. The part that just seems like hours of fun to me is going to be testing it with different fan orientations, even try a pull setup on the Susanoo and make the top the primary exhaust. Who knows -- I know I'm doing it wrong! The good part is that I will be happy running it stock or upgrading the cooler if my silly plans fail -- but I feel like I might be on to something.
> 
> Here my rough draft
> FX 8350
> 990fxa-ud3 rev 4
> 8-16 GB ram
> 750-850W PSU
> MSI R9 270 (already have it)
> SSD 256
> HDD 1tb
> Scythe Susanoo Cooler.
> 
> Basic fan upgrade (Airflow>Budget>Silence)
> 
> Anyone else had much experience with top down coolers in this case? I have read quite a bit about "the top mesh" and "top fan" not being very important. I have a feeling that this might be a specific situation that vent really gets used.


That cooler is pretty awesome, and it should suit the XB very well I think.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hornedfrog86*
> 
> I have had great use of a top down 200mm fan to cool two graphics cards. It made a 5C difference to not using them under crossfire load.


That is one of the very few times a fan up top is needed. I would assume chickensloth's setup would benefit the same way.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chickensloth*
> 
> Look at this ugly thing i drew up!
> I am debating between the front fans being in or outs. Who knows. I might even end up with the cooler in a pull config over heat sink. Wish i had everything today so I could experiment!
> 
> 
> This is the Susanoo (su sa no oh)


Not too sure about the front fans, but I think intake will be better than exhaust. You will have to experiment like you said. Good luck!


----------



## GaMbi2004

@chickensloth
Welcome to OCN, and welcome to the HAF XB club!








I like your setup, and as @Jugurnot said, and you read in earlier posts.. the top fan often doesnt do anything, in some cases it even makes things worse by destroying the excellent front to back airflow that HAF XB offers..
Having said that, your CPU cooler looks like it would benefit immensely with air from above.. intake would probably cool the best, but I would still run top fan as exhaust since I dont want dust in my case..
I would go top fan exhaust, 2 front fans intake through the dust filter and ditch the fan in the back.

*In other news!*
I wrote CM (Europe) for a replacement hotswap PCB 5 months ago.. took quite a bit writing back and forth for them to understand that the original PCB was faulty and atleast 2 revisions was made..
2 months ago, they acknowledged this information and thanked me for it (for some reason, the US division had not informed the Europeans about this faulty PCB) and promised to send me one as soon as they got the new revision in stock, free of charge.

Just got this mail today







Quote:


> Dear Sune,
> 
> Very sorry for this late reply.
> We finally received the revised hotswap for the HAF XB.
> 
> We will send it out today and you can expect to receive it within 1-2 weeks.
> Again sorry for the delay.
> Have a nice day!
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Michiel BOs
> Cooler Master


Such nice guys








Love the case, love the support!
Thumbs up Cooler Master









*Edit
Riiight, the cooler will have fans under the top fan.. I guess you wouldn't gain much from a top fan then.. but you NEED the mesh top.. cant go window with that cooler..
This is a hard one.. as you said.. experiment! would be fun to see how well it will preform with CPU fans in pull








Keep us posted plz!


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> I wrote CM (Europe) for a replacement hotswap PCB 5 months ago.. took quite a bit writing back and forth for them to understand that the original PCB was faulty and atleast 2 revisions was made..
> 2 months ago, they acknowledged this information and thanked me for it (for some reason, the US division had not informed the Europeans about this faulty PCB) and promised to send me one as soon as they got the new revision in stock, free of charge.


Unless you specifacally need the newest model, I have a never used one from my case that you can have for the price of shipping.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Riiight, the cooler will have fans under the top fan.. I guess you wouldn't gain much from a top fan then.. but you NEED the mesh top.. cant go window with that cooler..
> This is a hard one.. as you said.. experiment! would be fun to see how well it will preform with CPU fans in pull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us posted plz!


Good catch about the cooler fans being right next to the case fan. Unless they are matched absolutely perfectly and you are VERY lucky, that will cause significant noise of a rather annoying variety.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Unless you specifacally need the newest model, I have a never used one from my case that you can have for the price of shipping.
> Good catch about the cooler fans being right next to the case fan. Unless they are matched absolutely perfectly and you are VERY lucky, that will cause significant noise of a rather annoying variety.


Not sure if you know this, but the first edition of the HAF XB hot swap PCB was faulty!
no over voltage / current protection,
power from old molex vs newer revisions sata powered.
+ more? dont remember something about the possibility of connecting the power cable upside down? I dont really see this as a possibility though.

I disconnected mine after hearing quite a few stories about fried HDD and never reconnected.
Now im getting the newest revision witch has fixed all the above problems







free of charge ^^


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Not sure if you know this, but the first edition of the HAF XB hot swap PCB was faulty!
> no over voltage / current protection,
> power from old molex vs newer revisions sata powered.
> + more? dont remember something about the possibility of connecting the power cable upside down? I dont really see this as a possibility though.
> 
> I disconnected mine after hearing quite a few stories about fried HDD and never reconnected.
> Now im getting the newest revision witch has fixed all the above problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> free of charge ^^


I know. But there seems to be little to no data on which or how many units were affected, or how many revisions of the PCB there actually is. Most of the issues I have heard about was people connection the plug the wrong way around, and that the main problem was that the unit allowed this.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> I know. But there seems to be little to no data on which or how many units were affected, or how many revisions of the PCB there actually is. Most of the issues I have heard about was people connection the plug the wrong way around, and that the main problem was that the unit allowed this.


Agree ^^ I heard the same thing.. we probably both heard it in this threat








Probably nothing to worry about if you know how to connect it.. Im personally having a hard time seeing how to put it in the wrong way :S but aparently it is possible..

Anyways.. thanks for the offer, but I still have the original AND! I received the revised version today ^^ they said 1-2 weeks but got it today (3 days after they said they shipped)
Thats CM service for ya ^^

Other than the scare of burning my SSD's, the old version used the old style molex witch is the ONLY unit in my PC that uses.. and as you guys know, there is not much room between the PCB and the PSU, so didnt like having an extra cable in my modular PSU if I could avoid it.. the new PCB uses SATA power







and was free of charge ^^

THANKS CM!


----------



## SortOfGrim

The small evolution in my HAF XB





Less is more


----------



## CM Felinni

Looks good! Yes less is more and enjoying the progress. Keep it up!


----------



## Jugurnot

I likey! No gains with the rear 120mm rad?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Thx guys!

The 120 created (a bit) more resistance and that's all it did. I was actually building another rig but hit a snag (RMA)..so I decided so simplify my 1st rigid bend rig.
Must keep busy.


----------



## Lokramnas

After hanging out in this forum for some time I decided 2015 would be the year to step up to the plate and become a member.

Although my build is nothing fancy like some I see around the forum I hope to learn some tricks and tips on case modding and improve my rig as time passes.

Here are some pictures on how it started and how it looks at this time.


----------



## Spock121

New board, new pictures. Next up is getting all matching fittings. Then comes a better PSU, sleeved cables, and new fans. Maybe then I'll finally be satisfied with this thing for a while.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Nice packed rig







I like your routing, I never thought of that. Btw, are you gonna water cool the gpu too? Mine was way too loud for comfort.
And why do want a different psu? Do you experience any issues?

I would go for heatsinks for the ram, just aesthetically pleasing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spock121*
> 
> New board, new pictures. Next up is getting all matching fittings. Then comes a better PSU, sleeved cables, and new fans. Maybe then I'll finally be satisfied with this thing for a while.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Spock121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Nice packed rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your routing, I never thought of that. Btw, are you gonna water cool the gpu too? Mine was way too loud for comfort.
> And why do want a different psu? Do you experience any issues?
> 
> I would go for heatsinks for the ram, just aesthetically pleasing.


Thanks, I'm a big fan of routing cables under the motherboard when possible and I have a couple other cable management tricks in my build thread. As far as the GPU goes, it's extremely quiet. Especially compared to my old 7870 Myst. Even with it overclocked 1300/6800 the fans never go above 50%. The PSU is alright, though it's on the edge for the kind of overclocking I'd like to do. I'd really like to find one with an extra 4pin so I can actually utilize this boards features and with how power hungry Vishera gets past 5Ghz some extra wattage won't hurt. I'll probably end up grabbing an AX860i.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokramnas*
> 
> After hanging out in this forum for some time I decided 2015 would be the year to step up to the plate and become a member.
> 
> Although my build is nothing fancy like some I see around the forum I hope to learn some tricks and tips on case modding and improve my rig as time passes.
> 
> Here are some pictures on how it started and how it looks at this time.
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2312512/width/350/height/700[/IMG]


welcome to the club. looks clean.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spock121*
> 
> New board, new pictures. Next up is getting all matching fittings. Then comes a better PSU, sleeved cables, and new fans. Maybe then I'll finally be satisfied with this thing for a while.


looking good so far. i learned to stop telling myself "that's it for a while". as soon as i would say that, i was already thinking of what i could do next. i hope you don't get my bug as it is an expensive one.


----------



## Esperante

I've been eyeing this case for a long time, just picked it up. I absolutely love it, it's like CM built a perfect case for me. Horizontal layout, all the cables and sub-parts down below, great airflow and looks. It's perfect! Unless CM comes out with an improved version i'll be using this for a very , very loooooong time.


----------



## Machinist125

Very Nice.
Love the cooler.


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

I meant to post this the other day.....anyone wondering if a H100i push/pull and Asus Strix 970 fit in this case together, they do. Had to shoehorn it in but didn't have to mod anything. There is maybe 2-3mm between the inside fan on the rad and the card frame.

And incase anyone is wondering................Yes it can........................RUN CRYSIS!!!!


----------



## Bonjovi

Hello Guys

I have That Case. and im looking for new Corsair H110I GT Which is with 140mm x 322mm x 27mm radiator. and im interested if i can put it there w/o any moding


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> Hello Guys
> 
> I have That Case. and im looking for new Corsair H110I GT Which is with 140mm x 322mm x 27mm radiator. and im interested if i can put it there w/o any moding


only option is in the front


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> only option is in the front


yea i mean front 2.

so that H110I GT 100% can be installed ? in front? inside front i mean. like other H1XX coolers


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> yea i mean front 2.
> 
> so that H110I GT 100% can be installed ? in front? inside front i mean. like other H1XX coolers


I never can remember the specifics, but with the rad on inside with one set of fans in push on outside of case, it will fit 100%. If you have one or two sets of fans on the inside of the case with the rad, it becomes a question of how long your gpu is.


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I never can remember the specifics, but with the rad on inside with one set of fans in push on outside of case, it will fit 100%. If you have one or two sets of fans on the inside of the case with the rad, it becomes a question of how long your gpu is.


yes yes i only interested if radiator will be fine. because at the GPU i know that and i think ill take 2x fan in front. because im looking for Sapphire GPUS wich are larger .

i just had a question about it 322mm will be or not the problem

w./ o any modding because i dont want to cut the case metal


----------



## EastEndHorror

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> yes yes i only interested if radiator will be fine. because at the GPU i know that and i think ill take 2x fan in front. because im looking for Sapphire GPUS wich are larger .
> 
> i just had a question about it 322mm will be or not the problem
> 
> w./ o any modding because i dont want to cut the case metal


My Sapphire R9-290X Tri-x is 305 mm long, with 25 mm clearance between the extended shroud and the fan. So this gpu would not fit along side that cooler, but hopefully this measurement helps narrow down the choices for you.


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EastEndHorror*
> 
> My Sapphire R9-290X Tri-x is 305 mm long, with 25 mm clearance between the extended shroud and the fan. So this gpu would not fit along side that cooler, but hopefully this measurement helps narrow down the choices for you.


i dont mean about anything Fans i just need to know if i can put 322mm radiator which have H110I GT in front of this case?

if ill take large video card ill use only 2 Fan from in front like its have on base

just i need to know if i can put 322mm radiator in front panel


----------



## SortOfGrim

second time: yes you can


----------



## AkumaCR

Sup... cheers from Costa Rica... what do you think of my build:
Specs:

M/B: MSI Z97 Gaming 7
CPU: Intel I7 4790S Haswell
Case: Cooler Master HAB EVO
GPU: Nvidia Grforce GTX 690
Ram: 2x8gb Corsair Vengeance 1600
1 Fan 200mm NXZT
1 Fan 120mm NXZT
2 Fan Cooler Master 140mm
Cooler: Antec H20 620
Aerocool Fan Controller Touch
Fuente 1050w Corsair Modular
2 x SSD 128 gigas
1 HD 2 Teras
1 Blu ray drive R/W
SO: Windows 8.1
Keyboard: Strike 3 Madcatz
Mouse: Madcatz RAT 3
Headset: Tritton 5.1 Digital
Monitor: BenQ RL2455H




I want to upgrade the CPU cooler, maybe a H100i... but i´m kind of concern if it fit nice.. can anyone advise plz.. thanks!!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AkumaCR*
> 
> Sup... cheers from Costa Rica... what do you think of my build:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 
> M/B: MSI Z97 Gaming 7
> CPU: Intel I7 4790S Haswell
> Case: Cooler Master HAB EVO
> GPU: Nvidia Grforce GTX 690
> Ram: 2x8gb Corsair Vengeance 1600
> 1 Fan 200mm NXZT
> 1 Fan 120mm NXZT
> 2 Fan Cooler Master 140mm
> Cooler: Antec H20 620
> Aerocool Fan Controller Touch
> Fuente 1050w Corsair Modular
> 2 x SSD 128 gigas
> 1 HD 2 Teras
> 1 Blu ray drive R/W
> SO: Windows 8.1
> Keyboard: Strike 3 Madcatz
> Mouse: Madcatz RAT 3
> Headset: Tritton 5.1 Digital
> Monitor: BenQ RL2455H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to upgrade the CPU cooler, maybe a H100i... but i´m kind of concern if it fit nice.. can anyone advise plz.. thanks!!


Sweet setup. How are you liking the Gaming 7?
And to answer your q with an a: yes, it will fit.


----------



## AkumaCR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Sweet setup. How are you liking the Gaming 7?
> And to answer your q with an a: yes, it will fit.


Thanks, I will do the upgrade to a H100i









Gaming 7, in my opinion, is one of the best mobos ( for the price and specs ) around; stable, lot of OC features, lots of PCI hehe... i´m kinda in love with this mobo for sure


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AkumaCR*
> 
> M/B: MSI Z97 Gaming 7
> CPU: Intel I7 4790S Haswell


That is Devil's Canyon not Haswell

my lover Gigabyte GA-Z97X-GAMING GT or gaming 7 by the priec

or maybe ill upgrade Z97 Proffesional asrock fatal1ty


----------



## AkumaCR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> That is Devil's Canyon not Haswell
> 
> my lover Gigabyte GA-Z97X-GAMING GT or gaming 7 by the priec
> 
> or maybe ill upgrade Z97 Proffesional asrock fatal1ty


Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AkumaCR*
> 
> Thanks for the clarification!


Yea.
CPU-Z sucks


----------



## vaporizer

well... the case is pretty much done. i am missing all kinds of parts for completion. i had to use parts i have here since the boss needed a new sofa and chair. please excuse the dust as i was sick while working on it and couldn't be bothered cleaning anything other then computer parts. i still would like to put hard line tubing, make hinged doors for the top section, change sleeving color(and maybe coolant color), clean-up of cables(sorry for the mess wthenshaw, sir), get new full modular PSU, and fill in some blank areas to keep my air direction to the back of the case.

don't mind the chimney on the res. it is just to release pressure. it will be replaced with a flat cap once i am happy with the water level.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> well... the case is pretty much done. i am missing all kinds of parts for completion. i had to use parts i have here since the boss needed a new sofa and chair. please excuse the dust as i was sick while working on it and couldn't be bothered cleaning anything other then computer parts. i still would like to put hard line tubing, make hinged doors for the top section, change sleeving color(and maybe coolant color), *clean-up of cables(sorry for the mess wthenshaw, sir)*, get new full modular PSU, and fill in some blank areas to keep my air direction to the back of the case.
> 
> don't mind the chimney on the res. it is just to release pressure. it will be replaced with a flat cap once i am happy with the water level.


Looking good, get those cables cleaned up









Great mod!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> well... the case is pretty much done. i am missing all kinds of parts for completion. i had to use parts i have here since the boss needed a new sofa and chair. please excuse the dust as i was sick while working on it and couldn't be bothered cleaning anything other then computer parts. i still would like to put hard line tubing, make hinged doors for the top section, change sleeving color(and maybe coolant color), clean-up of cables(sorry for the mess wthenshaw, sir), get new full modular PSU, and fill in some blank areas to keep my air direction to the back of the case.
> 
> don't mind the chimney on the res. it is just to release pressure. it will be replaced with a flat cap once i am happy with the water level.


Daaaang!


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> *That is Devil's Canyon not Haswell*
> 
> my lover Gigabyte GA-Z97X-GAMING GT or gaming 7 by the priec
> 
> or maybe ill upgrade Z97 Proffesional asrock fatal1ty


Devils Canyon *IS* Haswell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> well... the case is pretty much done. i am missing all kinds of parts for completion. i had to use parts i have here since the boss needed a new sofa and chair. please excuse the dust as i was sick while working on it and couldn't be bothered cleaning anything other then computer parts. i still would like to put hard line tubing, make hinged doors for the top section, change sleeving color(and maybe coolant color), clean-up of cables(sorry for the mess wthenshaw, sir), get new full modular PSU, and fill in some blank areas to keep my air direction to the back of the case.
> 
> don't mind the chimney on the res. it is just to release pressure. it will be replaced with a flat cap once i am happy with the water level.


AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Daaaang!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> AWESOME!!!!!


Thanks guys. forgive the mismatched fittings and potato pics. i hope by the summer i can do hard lines and a new PSU(my 1200w is just to much and too big).


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> well... the case is pretty much done. i am missing all kinds of parts for completion. i had to use parts i have here since the boss needed a new sofa and chair. please excuse the dust as i was sick while working on it and couldn't be bothered cleaning anything other then computer parts. i still would like to put hard line tubing, make hinged doors for the top section, change sleeving color(and maybe coolant color), clean-up of cables(sorry for the mess wthenshaw, sir), get new full modular PSU, and fill in some blank areas to keep my air direction to the back of the case.
> 
> don't mind the chimney on the res. it is just to release pressure. it will be replaced with a flat cap once i am happy with the water level.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!































WINdOWED FRONT!!!





























LOVE it!
Need.. more.. pics!!!


----------



## SCTrojan96

My new project! Will post more pictures once I get the internals done.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SCTrojan96*
> 
> My new project! Will post more pictures once I get the internals done.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SCTrojan96*
> 
> My new project! Will post more pictures once I get the internals done.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks good. welcome to the club and OCN.


----------



## SCTrojan96

Thanks, wasn't crazy about the Pasti Dip painting process, however, I'm pretty pleased with the end result. Wouldn't recommend it though...expensive, difficult to coat evenly and time consuming! Used
about 4 cans of Blaze Green and then a can of Glossifier. Of course, if I get tired of the color it will just peel off...kind of cool.


----------



## LCRava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> well... the case is pretty much done. i am missing all kinds of parts for completion. i had to use parts i have here since the boss needed a new sofa and chair. please excuse the dust as i was sick while working on it and couldn't be bothered cleaning anything other then computer parts. i still would like to put hard line tubing, make hinged doors for the top section, change sleeving color(and maybe coolant color), clean-up of cables(sorry for the mess wthenshaw, sir), get new full modular PSU, and fill in some blank areas to keep my air direction to the back of the case.
> 
> don't mind the chimney on the res. it is just to release pressure. it will be replaced with a flat cap once i am happy with the water level.


Great work! Loved the windows and the concept in general.


----------



## AngryMarine

That's awesome Grim. Very nice work. I hope I can get to nodding my HAF-XB sometime this year.


----------



## DapperDan795

for those of you using dual bay reservoirs, how are you securing it on both sides? When I had this case I noticed that the right side of the 5 1/4 bays wasn't accessible to put screws in.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Im in love with that front window!! the other "standard" window mods looks great too!
I wanna take my 1080 (9x120) radiator out of my pedestal, put it in the bottom of the case, remove my top department radiators and make a front window!!!








Maybe raise the mobo tray to make room for the radiator









But.. that would mean complete tare-down and redoing my acrylics.. Oh well.. I liked working with acrylic the first time around, so more of a blessing than a curse.


----------



## SortOfGrim

or you could buy another case.. Back-ups are handy.


----------



## SCTrojan96

5.25 Bay Reservoir Installation.

For mine, I installed an "L" bracket on the right side as you are looking at the front of the system, however, you will need to remove the plastic foot and drill a small hole through the floor to get a nut and bolt through. You can then reinstall the foot just fine to cover it. I did not secure it on the left side (near 5.25 bay)...however, the cutout for the reservoir along with the one "L" bracket holds it in place quite well and there really is no need to secure it on both sides. It's certainly doable, but you would have to be very creative, removing the 5.25 bay/cage and figuring something out there....don't think it's necessary. Additionally, it's a must to slightly raise the floor underneath the rear of the reservoir so it will sit level with the front panel. I cut a small piece of ply wood, 1/2" thickness maybe, that worked perfectly. Finally, I put a stop screw behind the reservoir on the left side to prevent it from being pushed in. Also, the fill port just clears the metal frame.

*It goes without saying that you sacrifice the "X-Doc" and there needs to be some "cut" work done to the front metal panel (cut-off saw) as well as the front plastic panel (utility knife) for it to fit properly. I got very clean cuts on the front plastic panel by scoring it over and over with a utility knife. Take your time as there is no hiding those cuts if you screw it up!


----------



## LCRava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SCTrojan96*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.25 Bay Reservoir Installation.
> 
> For mine, I installed an "L" bracket on the right side as you are looking at the front of the system, however, you will need to remove the plastic foot and drill a small hole through the floor to get a nut and bolt through. You can then reinstall the foot just fine to cover it. I did not secure it on the left side (near 5.25 bay)...however, the cutout for the reservoir along with the one "L" bracket holds it in place quite well and there really is no need to secure it on both sides. It's certainly doable, but you would have to be very creative, removing the 5.25 bay/cage and figuring something out there....don't think it's necessary. Additionally, it's a must to slightly raise the floor underneath the rear of the reservoir so it will sit level with the front panel. I cut a small piece of ply wood, 1/2" thickness maybe, that worked perfectly. Finally, I put a stop screw behind the reservoir on the left side to prevent it from being pushed in. Also, the fill port just clears the metal frame.
> 
> *It goes without saying that you sacrifice the "X-Doc" and there needs to be some "cut" work done to the front metal panel (cut-off saw) as well as the front plastic panel (utility knife) for it to fit properly. I got very clean cuts on the front plastic panel by scoring it over and over with a utility knife. Take your time as there is no hiding those cuts if you screw it up!


Awesome mod







Where did you get the L bracket and what kind is it?


----------



## DapperDan795

Indeed a very nice mod. Makes me wanna get this case again. Only reason I took it back was my large hands made it so hard to work in, but admittedly I was a little impatient with it.


----------



## SCTrojan96

The "L" bracket can by found at Home Depot or Lowes. I measured it at 3" tall by 2" at the foot with a width of 1 1/4".


----------



## SCTrojan96

Yeah, I've been building computers for years and got tired of the same old "tower" style case. Saw this one and how others were modding it and had to get it. It does have it's challenges though and you need to be pretty creative and crafty to make things work. When all is said and done though, it looks pretty darn cool...and certainly unique! I've been working on getting a Swiftech MCP 655 variable speed pump installed in the lower level and it barely fit. Needed another "L" bracket to mount it on its side for proper running of the tubing. If I had to do it again, I would get a reservoir with the pump on the back to eliminate this issue. I wanted the EK-Dual Bay Spin Reservoir because of the built in flow meter...peace of mind that my loop is working!


----------



## LCRava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SCTrojan96*
> 
> The "L" bracket can by found at Home Depot or Lowes. I measured it at 3" tall by 2" at the foot with a width of 1 1/4".


Thanks. I will most definitely do this mod in my next build. I was going to put an LCD screen there but thanks to you I am convinced that the Koolance dual bay reservoir w/ 2 Aquacomputer D5 PWM pumps is the way to go


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LCRava*
> 
> Thanks. I will most definitely do this mod in my next build. I was going to put an LCD screen there but thanks to you I am convinced that the Koolance dual bay reservoir w/ 2 Aquacomputer D5 PWM pumps is the way to go


Ooooooh what if you did a dual bay res on the left side and the Asus dual bay lcd on the right side? That would look sick


----------



## LCRava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DapperDan795*
> 
> Ooooooh what if you did a dual bay res on the left side and the Asus dual bay lcd on the right side? That would look sick


I considered using the ROG LCD. My issue with it is that it only supports certain motherboards ( I will be using the ASUS X99-E WS motherboard). Also, I have a limited amount of length on the right side due to the PSU (AX1500i) so I have to measure it carefully.


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LCRava*
> 
> I considered using the ROG LCD. My issue with it is that it only supports certain motherboards ( I will be using the ASUS X99-E WS motherboard). Also, I have a limited amount of length on the right side due to the PSU (AX1500i) so I have to measure it carefully.


Very good point. Completely forgot about the compatibility. It won't support my older Maximus V Formula either. I do plan on getting Skylake when it comes out. I would imagine that would work with it.


----------



## SCTrojan96

Yes, a larger wattage power supply really takes up a great deal of space and could affect your setup. Modular would obviously be of benefit there. An option for the left side is to move and remount the hard drive bay so it sits up against the back of the case...where the 80mm fans would be. I did this on mine to allow for the Swiftech MCP 655 installation on the lower level. The space on this case is a bit deceiving as most want to keep a very clean look up top, therefore, a great deal of rearranging takes place for everything to work down low. It's a challenge...but doable.


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SCTrojan96*
> 
> Yes, a larger wattage power supply really takes up a great deal of space and could affect your setup. Modular would obviously be of benefit there. An option for the left side is to move and remount the hard drive bay so it sits up against the back of the case...where the 80mm fans would be. I did this on mine to allow for the Swiftech MCP 655 installation on the lower level. The space on this case is a bit deceiving as most want to keep a very clean look up top, therefore, a great deal of rearranging takes place for everything to work down low. It's a challenge...but doable.


You can always use an aftermarket Power Supply Extender bracket that replaces ours to accommodate larger PSU's such as *this PC-PE01* , however some modding skills and a rotary tool is suggested.


----------



## Jugurnot

Oh my








I thought the supplied extender was too bulky as it is. This is just uneccessary? Hard to believe people would use this over buying a case that accomodates their large psu.


----------



## Rylen

Some pics of my tiny Apple TV sized HTPC.

Xeon X5650 (6 Core Inte)
GTX 970 Asus Strix
HX750
X58 Motherboard
12GB RAM (Tripple Channel)
2TB HDD

It's quieter than you probably imagine


----------



## LCRava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> You can always use an aftermarket Power Supply Extender bracket that replaces ours to accommodate larger PSU's such as *this PC-PE01* , however some modding skills and a rotary tool is suggested.


Thanks for the tip. Will definitely check it out!


----------



## Delecron

Help an old newbie







...

I'm redoing my HAF-XB EVO Case and adding a Corsair H105 radiator on the front. Unfortunately can't do push / pull with the video card I want (Sapphire R9 290x OC). Need twelve inches.....

Im going to upgrade the push fans to Noctua NF-F12 PWM's (I had one on the Noctua heat sink I'm replacing and after a "ton" of googling, its as good as any for the push from what I'm seeing).

Now I can pull off the Gigabyte card and possibly a half height pull fan. Any suggestions on the slim fan?

Or you could make my life easy and tell me the cheap way to get the 16x 3.0 slot extenal without spending $1000.

Thanks for the help in advance,

Cheers!


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delecron*
> 
> Now I can pull off the Gigabyte card and possibly a half height pull fan. Any suggestions on the slim fan?


I would say Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex.


----------



## BCShak

Hello Everyone,

My first post and I wanted to ask you some advice.

I'm in LOVE with the HAF XB. I have it sitting in my closet as I slowly build my system. I've never tried OC, but with my new build, I may try it a few years down before I upgrade. I plan on keeping this case through 2 upgrades if possible.

My question first is about the cooling. Considering the builds below which are identical except for the CPU cooler:
http://pcpartpicker.com/user/BCShak/saved/jTsscf

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/BCShak/saved/Mh4G3C
(I will add one of the CM fans onto the EVO for a Pull/Push system)

I'm wondering about the 200mm fan on the top. I want to get as much of the hot air out but would the 212 EVO get in the way? I want to keep the CPU low, but would the Seidon/200mm fan combination be the better option?

Thanks All.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BCShak*
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My first post and I wanted to ask you some advice.
> 
> I'm in LOVE with the HAF XB. I have it sitting in my closet as I slowly build my system. I've never tried OC, but with my new build, I may try it a few years down before I upgrade. I plan on keeping this case through 2 upgrades if possible.
> 
> My question first is about the cooling. Considering the builds below which are identical except for the CPU cooler:
> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/BCShak/saved/jTsscf
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/BCShak/saved/Mh4G3C
> (I will add one of the CM fans onto the EVO for a Pull/Push system)
> 
> I'm wondering about the 200mm fan on the top. I want to get as much of the hot air out but would the 212 EVO get in the way? I want to keep the CPU low, but would the Seidon/200mm fan combination be the better option?
> 
> Thanks All.


A top fan would not fit with a 212, if I remember correctly. Plus, it's not really all that necessary with most setups. The only time a 200mm fan would have an affect on anything is if you are running a particularly hot graphics card setup (multiple cards, a dual GPU card, etc.), so you wouldn't really be missing out on much without a top fan.


----------



## EastEndHorror

I would agree, I even windowed the top of mine to help focus air flow front to back. Theoretically this should aid in keeping air across the mosfet heat sinks... not proven but my rig runs cool all the same at a 4.7Ghz OC from a stock 3.8 with a noctua d14. My biggest concern with the 200mm fan is the turbulence it will create in the air flow, decreasing the potential of the Evo 212's fins, as well as the possibility of the fan pulling fresh air out of the case before it even gets into the cpu cooler. The $10 earmarked for the fan would most likely serve you better getting some beers to celebrate a new rig build.


----------



## EastEndHorror

I did do one teensy mod to my case, I will update pics once my new card reader gets here, but i swapped to 140mm fans in the front, but the leftover 120mm mount metal was driving me nuts... so I did what anyone else here would probably do.
I traced the inside line of the fans with a pencil, disassembled the rig, grabbed my nibbler and cut away anything inside of the pencil marks, with the exception of the center post.Then I dropped in a few white LED strips aimed towards the guts to show off my mismatched colors







This is WAY more eye catching and feels more like a front window than the led fans i had before...plus it look more mature,not counting the the yellow/red/brown/beige mess.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

throught about doing that for a while but couldnt bring myself to do it , just incase all i have is a bunch of 120's for some odd reason







In the process of re-assembly from a tare down and dusting, added 2 ssds for a raid and trying out those noctua 3000 rpms on the ch14 also put some ram fans under the cpu socket and spent some time on cable managmenet. only got a pic of the ram fans and not of any cable management :c


----------



## gringott

Just an item of interest, the HAF-XB EVO is out of stock at Newegg and Coolermaster store, they do have a "refurbished" HAF-XB for $59.99 plus their normal astronomical shipping.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gringott*
> 
> Just an item of interest, the HAF-XB EVO is out of stock at Newegg and Coolermaster store, they do have a "refurbished" HAF-XB for $59.99 plus their normal astronomical shipping.


i bought a "refurb" before the revision. it came in perfect shape. i'm not sure if i ordered one today that i would be sure to receive the "revised" model. the last two xb's i bought was from Amazon for the free shipping.


----------



## EastEndHorror

So my USB 3.0 card reader got here today, so here's a pic of the 140mm fans with the 120mm mounts removed...I really should have wiped it down before breaking out the camera, but I'm feeling lazy.


----------



## chickensloth

THE WORLD IS OUT TO GET ME... Not really, but I do want to point out to people who want this case right now -- its hard to get! It is out of stock on Amazon (minus some shady overpriced sellers), none on ebay for reasonable price, none on Newegg, none on Tiger, none on Microcenter online or in local stores! The day I want to buy it, its gone!!! I could see why though, as it looks kick ass. Hopefully they will come in stock soon as I have the itch.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chickensloth*
> 
> THE WORLD IS OUT TO GET ME... Not really, but I do want to point out to people who want this case right now -- its hard to get! It is out of stock on Amazon (minus some shady overpriced sellers), none on ebay for reasonable price, none on Newegg, none on Tiger, none on Microcenter online or in local stores! The day I want to buy it, its gone!!! I could see why though, as it looks kick ass. Hopefully they will come in stock soon as I have the itch.


http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=1017666&Q=&is=REG&A=details


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chickensloth*
> 
> THE WORLD IS OUT TO GET ME... Not really, but I do want to point out to people who want this case right now -- its hard to get! It is out of stock on Amazon (minus some shady overpriced sellers), none on ebay for reasonable price, none on Newegg, none on Tiger, none on Microcenter online or in local stores! The day I want to buy it, its gone!!! I could see why though, as it looks kick ass. Hopefully they will come in stock soon as I have the itch.


Still available in Europe, if shipping tax isn't a problem.

---

edit: thinking of adding an unused 240 rad. Just need to figure a great location


----------



## iv76erson03

Quick Question. What's the best way to get a memory card reader in this thing. I just bought an internet 3.5" reader and didn't think my purchase through really well since there no actual external 3.5 on this case. Any suggestions?


----------



## iv76erson03

Fry's has them in stock if you are around one


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iv76erson03*
> 
> Quick Question. What's the best way to get a memory card reader in this thing. I just bought an internet 3.5" reader and didn't think my purchase through really well since there no actual external 3.5 on this case. Any suggestions?


3.5" to 5.25" adapter:


----------



## RackdNStackd

Checked eBay and Google, no dice, am I just flat out of luck for a window top panel on this box?


----------



## SortOfGrim

DIY not an option?


----------



## DapperDan795

Order from CM directly. Did that myself couple months ago


----------



## chickensloth

HELLO ALL! I finally got my case (ordered from B&H). Here was my final build
fx 8370E (19.5 x 233 = 4543.5 @ 1.2875v, NB [email protected] HT 2330)
Asrock 990FX KIller
Scythe Susanoo heatsink
16GB R9 2400 RAM (1864 cl 9 9 9 28 1t)
MSI r9 270 Twin Frozr (1050/1480) <---temporary bottleneck from previous build
EVGA Supernova B2 850
HAF XB (which is even nice than I expected! Cables managed amazingly without even using zip-ties!




This case lined up with my ridiculous CPU cooler much better than expected. It practically gets completely fresh air grabbed in from the top and throws in on the vrm and NB, while keeping the CPU relatively cool. I did bench testing with no case on at all, and the temps in the case are practically the same (1-2c delta). My only concern is the socket temps when running prime or other 100% computer burning tests. HWMonitor CPUTIN gets to 70 if i leave it on for a while, where as the "package" gets only to 47. My hope is that I am really hitting 60c, and both temps are a little off. I have read the socket temp tents to get inflated as it rises, and the package temp is only accurate at high temperatures. I got this thing over 4.8 before I downloaded HWMonitor and noticed the socket temsp (was relying on thermal margin in AMD Overdrive before) --but either way I will take the compromise with 4500. In games (Crysis, Bf4) it doesn't exceed 55c, and idle comes in at 35c. Everything else seems to be going great -- I can hold my finger on the VRM or northbridge heatsink for 30 seconds with no pain.


----------



## DapperDan795

I wonder if there are any plans for a version 2 of this any time soon or a completely new cube case from CM.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chickensloth*
> 
> This case lined up with my ridiculous CPU cooler much better than expected. It practically gets completely fresh air grabbed in from the top and throws in on the vrm and NB, while keeping the CPU relatively cool. I did bench testing with no case on at all, and the temps in the case are practically the same (1-2c delta). My only concern is the socket temps when running prime or other 100% computer burning tests. HWMonitor CPUTIN gets to 70 if i leave it on for a while, where as the "package" gets only to 47. My hope is that I am really hitting 60c, and both temps are a little off. I have read the socket temp tents to get inflated as it rises, and the package temp is only accurate at high temperatures. I got this thing over 4.8 before I downloaded HWMonitor and noticed the socket temsp (was relying on thermal margin in AMD Overdrive before) --but either way I will take the compromise with 4500. In games (Crysis, Bf4) it doesn't exceed 55c, and idle comes in at 35c. Everything else seems to be going great -- I can hold my finger on the VRM or northbridge heatsink for 30 seconds with no pain.


HWMonitor isn't the greatest tool to use. HWinfo is far superior.

That cooler is sweet! HAF XB is def a good choice to house that thing.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chickensloth*
> 
> HELLO ALL! I finally got my case (ordered from B&H). Here was my final build
> fx 8370E (19.5 x 233 = 4543.5 @ 1.2875v, NB [email protected] HT 2330)
> Asrock 990FX KIller
> Scythe Susanoo heatsink
> 16GB R9 2400 RAM (1864 cl 9 9 9 28 1t)
> MSI r9 270 Twin Frozr (1050/1480) <---temporary bottleneck from previous build
> EVGA Supernova B2 850
> HAF XB (which is even nice than I expected! Cables managed amazingly without even using zip-ties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This case lined up with my ridiculous CPU cooler much better than expected. It practically gets completely fresh air grabbed in from the top and throws in on the vrm and NB, while keeping the CPU relatively cool. I did bench testing with no case on at all, and the temps in the case are practically the same (1-2c delta). My only concern is the socket temps when running prime or other 100% computer burning tests. HWMonitor CPUTIN gets to 70 if i leave it on for a while, where as the "package" gets only to 47. My hope is that I am really hitting 60c, and both temps are a little off. I have read the socket temp tents to get inflated as it rises, and the package temp is only accurate at high temperatures. I got this thing over 4.8 before I downloaded HWMonitor and noticed the socket temsp (was relying on thermal margin in AMD Overdrive before) --but either way I will take the compromise with 4500. In games (Crysis, Bf4) it doesn't exceed 55c, and idle comes in at 35c. Everything else seems to be going great -- I can hold my finger on the VRM or northbridge heatsink for 30 seconds with no pain.


use hwinfo64 for temps. CPU 0 is actual cpu temperature. also i would consider reversing the direction of your front fans so they blow hot air out of the case, since you have 4 fans sucking in from the top (which looks awesome by the way)


----------



## chickensloth

Installed HWiNFO64 and am getting identical readouts on the numbers as I expected. I'll just pretend there isn't a problem as it only effects me when stress testing with OCCT or P95


----------



## Rylen

Added a fan controller

NZXT Sentry Mix 2

Analog >


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DapperDan795*
> 
> I wonder if there are any plans for a version 2 of this any time soon or a completely new cube case from CM.


The "version 2" of this case is already out, the Evo edition. It completely replaces the non-Evo version, as the only things that are different are the HDD mounting brackets (more options for what you can fit inside) and the plastic tabs on the inside of the front panel have been removed for you so 140mm fans can be fit more easily.
The Cooler Master HAF Xc vertical motherboard cube case was revealed at CES 2014, I believe, but the community didn't take it too well. Everyone deemed it insanely ugly (and I have to admit it wasn't very attractive at all), and a whole bunch of people called it a copy of the Corsair Air 540 (but I consider that case a copy of the XB flipped on its side). Either way, that was another cube case, but considering it was unveiled a year ago, I doubt we'll see much of it again.


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> The "version 2" of this case is already out, the Evo edition. It completely replaces the non-Evo version, as the only things that are different are the HDD mounting brackets (more options for what you can fit inside) and the plastic tabs on the inside of the front panel have been removed for you so 140mm fans can be fit more easily.
> The Cooler Master HAF Xc vertical motherboard cube case was revealed at CES 2014, I believe, but the community didn't take it too well. Everyone deemed it insanely ugly (and I have to admit it wasn't very attractive at all), and a whole bunch of people called it a copy of the Corsair Air 540 (but I consider that case a copy of the XB flipped on its side). Either way, that was another cube case, but considering it was unveiled a year ago, I doubt we'll see much of it again.


Yeah I knew about the EVO cause I owned it a couple months ago. I meant more of a "new" version and not a revision. I agree, that HAF XC was not very nice looking at all. But, thanks for info bud!


----------



## Ariolander

How well does the "toolless" 5.25 bay mount those tiny 2.5" deep fan controllers? Do they even mount at all?


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ariolander*
> 
> How well does the "toolless" 5.25 bay mount those tiny 2.5" deep fan controllers? Do they even mount at all?


They do. I had my Aerocool controller mounted however, it was loose on the right side (if looking at front of case) as there is no way to screw it down on that side


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

If you remove the 3.5" bays it gives you enough room to drill out a mounting hole(s) in the 5.25" bay(s). I think its 6 rivets in the xb classic, not sure if the evo used screws there. 8mm length screws worked as rivet replacements for me.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> If you remove the 3.5" bays it gives you enough room to drill out a mounting hole(s) in the 5.25" bay(s). I think its 6 rivets in the xb classic, not sure if the evo used screws there. 8mm length screws worked as rivet replacements for me.


Before I did my current fan controller mod , I simply put a small piece of foam board on the right side. It worked very well, but I do think the full mod look better.


----------



## DapperDan795

Seems these are still out of stock at Microcenter and Newegg. I wonder if this means something behind the scenes? I was thinking of grabbing one again but if these are end of life cycle i'm curious what's next.


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

Anybody know where I can find the windowed top? the Cooler Master store is outa stock and I want 1 now lol.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sasquatch in Space*
> 
> Anybody know where I can find the windowed top? the Cooler Master store is outa stock and I want 1 now lol.


If you have the cutting tools, you can make one youself for less than the price of the original.. and if done right, can look much better!
This is mine:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> If you have the cutting tools, you can make one youself for less than the price of the original.. and if done right, can look much better!
> This is mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I totally agree with this!


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DapperDan795*
> 
> Seems these are still out of stock at Microcenter and Newegg. *I wonder if this means something behind the scenes? I was thinking of grabbing one again but if these are end of life cycle i'm curious what's next.*


Well here's the simplest answer for North American clients as this chassis like many of our HAF series, CM Storm, and COSMOS are still very much popular and alive however there have been shipping delays that have held our products from reaching our retailers and our awesome customers that seem to be out of our hands due to the on going events on the west coast.

*Source: *Link

Rest assured we have been working diligently in receiving our products and distributing them to our partners and retailers as they start to trickle in.


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> The "version 2" of this case is already out, the Evo edition. It completely replaces the non-Evo version, as the only things that are different are the HDD mounting brackets (more options for what you can fit inside) and the plastic tabs on the inside of the front panel have been removed for you so 140mm fans can be fit more easily.
> *The Cooler Master HAF Xc vertical motherboard cube case was revealed at CES 2014, I believe, but the community didn't take it too well. Everyone deemed it insanely ugly (and I have to admit it wasn't very attractive at all), and a whole bunch of people called it a copy of the Corsair Air 540 (but I consider that case a copy of the XB flipped on its side). Either way, that was another cube case, but considering it was unveiled a year ago, I doubt we'll see much of it again.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DapperDan795*
> 
> Yeah I knew about the EVO cause I owned it a couple months ago. I meant more of a "new" version and not a revision. I agree, that HAF XC was not very nice looking at all. But, thanks for info bud!


I really liked the idea of our HAF XC concept as this has been a popular chassis style lately as you can see with other manufactures. Although it has been quiet regarding this chassis i'd love to know what you guys would like to see, as we're definitely listening. Let me hear that roar!


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> Well here's the simplest answer for North American clients as this chassis like many of our HAF series, CM Storm, and COSMOS are still very much popular and alive however there have been shipping delays that have held our products from reaching our retailers and our awesome customers that seem to be out of our hands due to the on going events on the west coast.
> 
> *Source: *Link
> 
> Rest assured we have been working diligently in receiving our products and distributing them to our partners and retailers as they start to trickle in.


Thanks for the reply bud! Good to know more are on the way. I will answer your question about the new case tomorrow. Heading to bed now. Glad to see you guys are listening and want active feedback.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> I really liked the idea of our HAF XC concept as this has been a popular chassis style lately as you can see with other manufactures. Although it has been quiet regarding this chassis i'd love to know what you guys would like to see, as we're definitely listening. Let me hear that roar!


I'm actually quite happy with the XB the way it is. The only problem I have with the case itself that would require a big change (probably a whole new case altogether) would be more space for a longer GPU. However, that would end up making the case quite a bit larger than it already is. This is also probably something that only would benefit a few people. I have this problem since I have a 12 inch graphics card, and I'd like to have a push/pull setup up front, and there just isn't enough space for that. This would also help those with longer power supplies, usually about 1000W or more. I still stick with this case rather than my 932 anyways because I love the overall design of the case, the horizontal motherboard, and the handles/mobility of the case.


----------



## jassilamba

I love my HAF XB, used it a lot as a test bench, and honestly I would love a version where I can remove everything above the motherboard tray including the sides, and have a case that can be converted into a proper test bench when needed.

Between here is my HAF XB -


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DapperDan795*
> 
> Thanks for the reply bud! Good to know more are on the way. I will answer your question about the new case tomorrow. Heading to bed now. Glad to see you guys are listening and want active feedback.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I'm actually quite happy with the XB the way it is. The only problem I have with the case itself that would require a big change (probably a whole new case altogether) would be more space for a longer GPU. However, that would end up making the case quite a bit larger than it already is. This is also probably something that only would benefit a few people. I have this problem since I have a 12 inch graphics card, and I'd like to have a push/pull setup up front, and there just isn't enough space for that. This would also help those with longer power supplies, usually about 1000W or more. I still stick with this case rather than my 932 anyways because I love the overall design of the case, the horizontal motherboard, and the handles/mobility of the case.


Thanks for the feedback. Currently our HAF XB EVO can accommodate our V1000 PSU which is about 170mm + modular cables, although a bit cozy, but still gets the job done. Space for a longer GPU is something to look into.


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Currently our HAF XB EVO can accommodate our V1000 PSU which is about 170mm + modular cables, although a bit cozy, but still gets the job done. Space for a longer GPU is something to look into.


Just shooting ideas from the hip here: What about removing the hot swap bays from the front and making them dual 5.25 bays like on the other side? Or possibly making the case a tiny bit taller to give a little more room for cables underneath? Again, these are just wants for me personally not speaking for the general population here.

Edit: Went to local Microcenter today in Atlanta cause website said 1 in stock, unfortunately it was not there.


----------



## Spock121

mATX or ITX version.


----------



## Lokramnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Currently our HAF XB EVO can accommodate our V1000 PSU which is about 170mm + modular cables, although a bit cozy, but still gets the job done. Space for a longer GPU is something to look into.


Indeed, also the first version of the HAF XB with the hotswap pcb with molex-connector had plenty of space for a V1000.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> I really liked the idea of our HAF XC concept as this has been a popular chassis style lately as you can see with other manufactures. Although it has been quiet regarding this chassis i'd love to know what you guys would like to see, as we're definitely listening. Let me hear that roar!


- Out of the box support for 3x 120/140 fans or a 360/420 radiator in the front,
- Out of the box support for 2x 120/140 fans or a 240/280 radiator offset on the sides (similar what the Corsair air 540 has),
- removable dust filters all over the case,
- rubber grommets (aesthetically pleasing),
- both usb 3.0 (3.1?) and 2.0 ports in the front (just more than 2 ports),
- thumbscrews attached to the doors/window,

- A bit more room for the psu, with cable management in mind,
- get rid of the X-dock / hot swap area in front of said psu,

As optional stuff:
- window side doors if you don't use side fans or radiators.

ty


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

x2 removable dust filters on all openings ! And by removable I do not mean the whole panel is removable therefore it is a removable filter, a slide out style exactly like the psu filter.


----------



## SortOfGrim

I prefer magnetic filters


----------



## Buxty

Might just be me, but from when I owned my XB I always wished the sides had fan mounts either just for fans or for rads as it seemed like a missed opportunity.

Other than that, USB 3.0, maybe a strengthened front bezel, and definitely filters for all openings. Also if the stock top panel was a window that would be nice.


----------



## cam135

I am considering purchasing this case I just have a question for you guys. Is there enough room between the top of the graphic cards and the top panel to mount a 280x25mm rad if I modded the top panel to mount it. Also has any one used the loan li psu extension bracket?


----------



## Machinist125

Recent upgrades:

MSI GTX 970 Golden Edition (Maxwell) SLI

Kraken X61

The Hyper 212 EVO worked excellent on my 4790K @ 4.6 but it was time for water cooling and the Kraken x61 with 4 Cougar 140mm fans was the perfect AIO replacement.
Idle temps went from 28-30*c down to 18-22*c and it never goes above 50*c under load no matter what I throw at it. The EVO would hit the high 60s to mid 70s.

Also the GTX 760's in SLI were also flawless, but you cant beat a pair of 970's in SLI. I like to benchmark and though the my scores are great, the fans are a lil loud when pushing them. Idle temps are around 35*c and with a proper fan curve in Afterburner it's almost as quiet as the 760's.


----------



## Kuudere

Not enough Red there. And I wouldn't mind a mATX version of the HAX XB, if it were smaller, it would be my next choice in case


----------



## cam135

How much space is between the side panels and the rails the mb attaches to?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam135*
> 
> How much space is between the side panels and the rails the mb attaches to?


About 31mm.


----------



## cam135

Awesome thanks. Ordered mine last night should be here Wednesday or Thursday. also can anyone give me the exact dimensions of the top mesh I plan to take the mesh out and replace it with a window. I just need to know how much acrylic to get.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam135*
> 
> Awesome thanks. Ordered mine last night should be here Wednesday or Thursday. also can anyone give me the exact dimensions of the top mesh I plan to take the mesh out and replace it with a window. I just need to know how much acrylic to get.


If you are going to use the existing cut-out, You will need slightly less than 23x27cm.


----------



## cam135

Alright thanks


----------



## wtd03

Two Questions

1. How are you guys putting windows on this case?
2. Where can I find multi color changing Leds and fans for this case?


----------



## Delta42

Hi all, this case would seem to be just the ticket for my MCSE lab, Anyone got more than one, stacked? I'm looking to have three with server kit in (Supermicro skt 1366 board with quad or hex core Xeons) and one with my gaming rig (currently a skt 1155 i5 and GTX580).

Also does anyone know if it's possible to fit a 3-in-2 3.5" drive bays into the 5.25" bays?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wtd03*
> 
> Two Questions
> 
> 1. How are you guys putting windows on this case?
> 2. Where can I find multi color changing Leds and fans for this case?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delta42*
> 
> Hi all, this case would seem to be just the ticket for my MCSE lab, Anyone got more than one, stacked? I'm looking to have three with server kit in (Supermicro skt 1366 board with quad or hex core Xeons) and one with my gaming rig (currently a skt 1155 i5 and GTX580).
> 
> Also does anyone know if it's possible to fit a 3-in-2 3.5" drive bays into the 5.25" bays?


Welcome to OCN and the HAF XB Club chaps.

@wtd03:

1. Members here are usually taking a dremel to the top of the case and removing the hump, then some straightforward perspex with some mounting holes drilled, maybe some U Channel to clean it up.

2. Any website selling PC accessories, hell, even amazon or ebay wont take much searching to find what you want.

@Delta42:

@vaporizer has stacked two XBs. See below. Drop him a PM maybe to discuss what hes done to make it possible.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wtd03*
> 
> Two Questions
> 
> 1. How are you guys putting windows on this case?
> 2. Where can I find multi color changing Leds and fans for this case?


A good LED kit to have a look at is the NZXT Hue, if you're willing to give up a 3.5 inch bay. I've strung up one in my case and it fits really nicely.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wtd03*
> 
> Two Questions
> 
> 1. How are you guys putting windows on this case?
> 2. Where can I find multi color changing Leds and fans for this case?


1. one could buy it from various sources, or as Mega man wrote DIY
2. Phobya sell the RGB led strips with IR control


----------



## cam135

the nzxt hue requires a 5.25 inch bay.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> A good LED kit to have a look at is the NZXT Hue, if you're willing to give up a 3.5 inch bay. I've strung up one in my case and it fits really nicely.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam135*
> 
> the nzxt hue requires a 5.25 inch bay.










Wasn't paying attention when I said that. Apologies.


----------



## cam135

Ha it's all good. You said that and I was going to get one til I seen that


----------



## wtd03

Where can I buy this case for less than $80


----------



## Ariolander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wtd03*
> 
> Where can I buy this case for less than $80


Looking at its Amazon listing the historic low, lowest it has ever been (without rebates) was $85.

I think it might have been $80-ish post-rebate on Newegg, but the lowest straight-up retail price I found was $85.


----------



## miklkit

Hi! I have been looking at this case and have a question. Air filters. I don't see any and the case I have needs its filters cleaned weekly. Can filters be mounted or does anyone have magnetic filters for this case?


----------



## Ariolander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Hi! I have been looking at this case and have a question. Air filters. I don't see any and the case I have needs its filters cleaned weekly. Can filters be mounted or does anyone have magnetic filters for this case?


There is a removable filter for the PSU fan and the front grille has a filter built in but it is relatively hard to remove/clean.

Democifilter makes a magnetic filter set for the HAF XB. IF you are the US I think PerformancePCs sells the filter set as well and shipping will be cheaper from them than ordering from Demcifilter directly.

As with any case you can always DIY your own filters too.


----------



## miklkit

Ah. Mucho whole buncha thanks! I thought I was gonna hafta wrap it in pantyhose.

I was also thinking about getting this video card. Will it fit?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150723&cm_re=AMD_290X-_-14-150-723-_-Product


----------



## jspanking

my jam and my dog


----------



## Ariolander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ah. Mucho whole buncha thanks! I thought I was gonna hafta wrap it in pantyhose.
> 
> I was also thinking about getting this video card. Will it fit?


At 11.6" long that is a pretty long card you are right to be worried. My own card is 11.2" long and I can barely fit it along with a 25mm wide radiator with fans in push-pull.

Yours should be able to fit fine, though if you are water cooling anything up front you will only be able to mount fans in push configuration. You wouldn't be able to fit the 2nd set of fans.

If you don't plan on water cooling even better, the case is quite accommodating with a lot of space since all the HDD cages hidden in the bottom of the case.


----------



## miklkit

Thanks. Air all the way for me. In fact that is why I'm looking at this case. The experts say heat pipes work better in a vertical orientation and this is the case to test that idea.


----------



## chickensloth

Hello all again. This is probably my final post of photos and such -- This has been a wonderful project. My previous computer was a Cooler Master Elite 130. I figured this case would be similar (bearing the same brand name and horizontal orientation). Boy was I wrong. This case runs circles around the Elite 130. The panels are heavier, cable management is well thought out.

Here is my final product... Its a bit unconventional but it works wonderful! Just ran prime for 12 hours and I may be done tinkering until I get my R9 290 in a month or so.




EDIT: I used automotive light strips for the lighting. 4x 6" strips (2 red, 2 white). Came from walmart for 14 dollars total!

All 5 fans on the top blow in-all 5 fans in the chassis blow out. (when pictures, the front fans were blowing in, but i got 1ºc lower temps with them blowing out, and I'm just going to leave them that way. Turning the front fans completely off has almost no effect on the temps on CPU, GPU, or MOBO.

She is a bit loud, as I have the two back most CPU fans running 100% all day long (blows on VRMS and NB as well as CPU). All The other fans are temperature controlled in speedfan--when I run prime95 the thing sounds like a small vaccuum, though isn't as loud as my stock fan on my Phenom II x4 955 in a case with just 2 92mm fans. This has been a wonderful adventure, and anyone else who wants to use the Scythe Susanoo CPU cooler, it seems to work well. I am running an FX8370e overclocked to 4.5GHZ @ 1.3125V 1.264V under load (no LLC so 1.328 idle), and though the "socket temp" gets a to 65 61 running prime, the "package" doesn't exceed 50c 40c. When I was messing around, I managed to get stable 4.8GHZ somewhere between 1.45 volts and the package temps got up to 55. The Socket temps said they were up at 75c! I did post about this a few weeks back, and am not really concerned with the readings as it didn't throttle at those temps. I just dialed back the voltage and multiplier for now, and settled on a cool 4.5GHZ. LONG LIVE THE SPACE HEATER! (thats what my friends call it)


----------



## cam135

What kind of bearing does the 2 included 120 mm fans have?
also what is there watts/amps


----------



## Mr Man

Slightly modified XB...
Haters be quiet


----------



## Ariolander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Man*
> 
> Slightly modified


HA! Very _slightly_ indeed!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Man*
> 
> Slightly modified XB...
> Haters be quiet


ready to be air lifted, lol. And it is one of a kind (I hope)








What part is original?


----------



## Mr Man

Yep. Sure is one of a kind!
Its somewhat original from the mb and down.. except for custom hd rack an dual psu conversion.. and the remaining sidepanels


----------



## Mr Man

Video of the build


----------



## Djmatrix32

Bought my Evo today looking forward to joining the club in the next week or so.


----------



## computererror

Got my Evo last week.
Here is picture of it:


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Man*
> 
> Slightly modified XB...
> Haters be quiet


I'm turning my head sideways trying to figure out what's going on. It's different and *bold*. I like it! What made you go this route?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computererror*
> 
> Got my Evo last week.
> Here is picture of it:
> 
> 
> Awesome! Welcome to the club and OCN! Do you have internal shots?


----------



## computererror

I can take pictures inside too. Will post on the thread later.


----------



## Mr Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> I'm turning my head sideways trying to figure out what's going on. It's different and *bold*. I like it! What made you go this route?


I just wanted to make something nobody else have. And have a rough industrial look.. Its so many smooth rigs out there so i made a angry looking thing









And i wanted to see everything inside all the time. The bonus is good airflow and can change components without hassle









Dust is actually less now compared to a box enclosure.. a wift of compressed air and im done.


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Man*
> 
> I just wanted to make something nobody else have. And have a rough industrial look.. Its so many smooth rigs out there so i made a angry looking thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i wanted to see everything inside all the time. The bonus is good airflow and can change components without hassle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dust is actually less now compared to a box enclosure.. a wift of compressed air and im done.


Right on! The beauty of building a PC is an art form as I can see you put some effort in thinking outside of the box (Literally). Good Job to that! Cheers!


----------



## Mr Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> Right on! The beauty of building a PC is an art form as I can see you put some effort in thinking outside of the box (Literally). Good Job to that! Cheers!


Thanks!


----------



## cam135

Just got mine and started nodding. Two 280 mm rads one on each side.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam135*
> 
> Just got mine and started nodding. Two 280 mm rads one on each side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like where this is going


----------



## cam135

Two freshly painted shrouds


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Just put this together after very little planning. Nothing over the top. Spec is here. http://pcpartpicker.com/p/8B62f7

Any ideas on better lighting placement for this case? I've never been able to get it right with a giant fan on the top. I was thinking of popping off the rivets and replacing the lid with plexi to show off more of the work inside.


----------



## LCRava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam135*
> 
> Two freshly painted shrouds


Please post more pics as you progress. Very interesting idea!


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just put this together after very little planning. Nothing over the top. Spec is here. http://pcpartpicker.com/p/8B62f7
> 
> Any ideas on better lighting placement for this case? I've never been able to get it right with a giant fan on the top. I was thinking of popping off the rivets and replacing the lid with plexi to show off more of the work inside.


This is clean. I like the simplicity and wire management.


----------



## DapperDan795

It does look really good. I'm so torn between getting this case again or an Air 540. My only drawback thos the XB is my big hands make it super hard to cable manage and the hot swap bays have no use for me so it's wasted. I have a brand new top window panel for the XB sitting right beside me taunting me to get it lol


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DapperDan795*
> 
> It does look really good. I'm so torn between getting this case again or an Air 540. My only drawback thos the XB is my big hands make it super hard to cable manage and the hot swap bays have no use for me so it's wasted. I have a brand new top window panel for the XB sitting right beside me taunting me to get it lol


this case is for HAF XB lovers with big...hands. wermad just did a build in one and its a pretty sweet looking case. no handles though.


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> this case is for HAF XB lovers with big...hands. wermad just did a build in one and its a pretty sweet looking case. no handles though.


Yeah I was stoked about that case. Looks way good but it's just too big and double the price. I'm trying to downsize.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> This is clean. I like the simplicity and wire management.


Thank you! That's very kind considering my very generic build. The last time I modded was when the Athlon 3000+ was 'the' chip so I tried to take inspiration from all the amazing builds here. Some of them are simply beyond elegance. I've got my work cut out for me here.


----------



## cam135

Here's the finished product.


----------



## bfe_vern

Just picked up my HAF-XB . Moved over from an Antec 900. This is a beautiful case. I'm running it with NH-D14 to cool my Xeon X5460 running on an EP45-UD3P. Great airflow and cool temps!


----------



## LCRava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam135*
> 
> Here's the finished product.


Very nice Cam! Can you please tell us what fan shrouds did you use?


----------



## cam135

@LCRava





I made them myself in my garage from .26 gauge sheet metal.


----------



## LCRava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam135*
> 
> @LCRava
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made them myself in my garage from .26 gauge sheet metal.


Nice. Looks awesome btw


----------



## cam135

Thanks!!!


----------



## bfe_vern

Very nice job cam!


----------



## Damora01

I just want to share my work, it is a AMD FX 8350 @ 4.7 1.487 volts. 24 hours prime95 stable. The motherboard is an ASUS M5a99fx pro r2.0, 16 GB ram oc to 1866, gigabyte G1 GTX 960 at 1500/2000. Psu 750w 80 bronze. Corsair h60 water loop. I was having a problem with the temperatures with the GPU and CPU, I tried different setups for the h60 with not luck so my last option was to moved outside the case and that was the fix. I can play Assetto Corsa for hours @ 5760x1080 with 10 more cars at mid settings with stable 30 to 40 fps. I was little beat concern about running 24/7 my rig overclocked just for homework and browsing the internet so I decided to use the swap bays and Installed a two copies of windows 8.1 and I overclocked one with AMD overdrive and msi afterburner so when I want to play I use the sdd with windows 8 overclocked and also I disabled most of the services that I don't need when I am playing, and when I need to do real work I swap the sdd with the one with Windows 8.1 stock.... I really love it...


----------



## amd-dude

Hey guys, I'll be joining the club soon, already have the XB evo. I just wanted to ask a question about power supplies and the case. What size psu would I be able to fit in there. I am going to buy the evga supernova but right now on amazon the 850w and 1000w units are the same price the only difference is size.

Supernova 1000w

Could the longer 1000w unit fit into the case without obstructing the hot swap bay or would I have to remove the bay for it to fit? Thanks for any input and I look forward to joining the club.


----------



## Lokramnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-dude*
> 
> Hey guys, I'll be joining the club soon, already have the XB evo. I just wanted to ask a question about power supplies and the case. What size psu would I be able to fit in there. I am going to buy the evga supernova but right now on amazon the 850w and 1000w units are the same price the only difference is size.
> 
> Supernova 1000w
> 
> Could the longer 1000w unit fit into the case without obstructing the hot swap bay or would I have to remove the bay for it to fit? Thanks for any input and I look forward to joining the club.


It would be a very tight squeeze if it will fit at all. In my post #9719 you see the space between my Cooler Master V1000 and the pcb of the swap bay. The V1000 is only 170mm long in comparison to the 200mm long EVGA. At least you would have to remove the pcb.

Looking forward to see you're finished rig.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-dude*
> 
> Hey guys, I'll be joining the club soon, already have the XB evo. I just wanted to ask a question about power supplies and the case. What size psu would I be able to fit in there. I am going to buy the evga supernova but right now on amazon the 850w and 1000w units are the same price the only difference is size.
> 
> Supernova 1000w
> 
> Could the longer 1000w unit fit into the case without obstructing the hot swap bay or would I have to remove the bay for it to fit? Thanks for any input and I look forward to joining the club.


here's how my Thermaltake Toughpower W0133RU 1200W 200mm psu looks like in mine using the factory psu shroud/bracket. with some minor mods, you can route some psu cables under the hot swap and bay drive areas to clean up the bottom a little and to un-crowd it. i have my psu cables going to the lower half as you can tell in the pics. there is 42mm from psu to hot swap pcb.


----------



## AgentGumby420

I was hoping id find a response like that. I just bought the case and was thinking about pulling air in through the top, but i think a 120mm radiator at the back and some nice case fans on front with the cooler master 200 helping exhaust sounds perfect any disagreements? thanks guys this page is a lifesaver.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgentGumby420*
> 
> I was hoping id find a response like that. I just bought the case and was thinking about pulling air in through the top, but i think a 120mm radiator at the back and some nice case fans on front with the cooler master 200 helping exhaust sounds perfect any disagreements? thanks guys this page is a lifesaver.


I think the 120 rad in the rear makes sense only if you don't wish to use a 240 rad up front. The case was designed to support up to 2 240s with the second potentially located on the mesh lid. A 240 on the front fits cleanly too. Also, if I'm reading your post correctly, you'd have the 120 intake and the 240 exhaust? I think you might want to swap those around to create positive pressure and keep the dust level down.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgentGumby420*
> 
> I was hoping id find a response like that. I just bought the case and was thinking about pulling air in through the top, but i think a 120mm radiator at the back and some nice case fans on front with the cooler master 200 helping exhaust sounds perfect any disagreements? thanks guys this page is a lifesaver.


If you want WC then don't bother with single 120's unless you absolutely have no other choice. You can have up to a 360 in the front.
And in a case as open as this, you absolutely want positive pressure.


----------



## amd-dude

Thanks for all the help guys, I think I'll go with either the supernova 850 which is 180mm or the seasonic x850 which is shorter still. I'm also going to be using the nzxt kraken x61 up front for cpu cooling and in the future I'll go full custom loop.


----------



## AgentGumby420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> I think the 120 rad in the rear makes sense only if you don't wish to use a 240 rad up front. The case was designed to support up to 2 240s with the second potentially located on the mesh lid. A 240 on the front fits cleanly too. Also, if I'm reading your post correctly, you'd have the 120 intake and the 240 exhaust? I think you might want to swap those around to create positive pressure and keep the dust level down.


I appricate the insight, I'm more confused than anything. The enermax liqtech 240 I really wanna put in says exhaust only. So I'm thinking that would mean I'd have to exhaust out the front. If you can walk me through this it'd be greatly appreciated. I'd really like too do a push/pull on the 240 in front while exhausting out a 120 fan in back and 200 up top but I also have a gtx 980 dimensions 10.98" ×5.51" that I want in it. And again from what I gather I believed I could only exhaust out the radiator. Thanks again


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

I think almost all radiators say "exhaust only" but the implication is for best performance, not necessity (i.e. not pouring the exhaust heat from the radiator into your case and heating up your components and GPU). Judging by the photo of the Liqitech 240, the fans are reversible.

My configuration is to use a 240 on the front as an intake (filtered) with a 120cm rear intake as well and a 200cm exhaust fan on the mesh lid. FWIW I am also running a 980 and I have no clearance issues.



And related to the PSU conversation from before, this is my clearance with a Corsair HX860i. I decided not to sleeve the cables all the way to the connectors for clearance reasons.


----------



## AgentGumby420

Man you rock so exhaust out just the top. thank you. I also just spoke with cooler master and they recomeded their Nepton 240m which seems like a nice set up ready to solve all my questions. i see your setup isnt push/pull if i added two more fans to the back of that radiator am i still gonna have no clearance issues?


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

I have the Nepton 240M in the picture above. Great cooler. The photo from my post above shows how much clearance there is with the radiator on the inside on the case (enough for 2 fans on the inside) and the picture below shows the fans on the other side, although this is somewhat gratuitous because you already knew those fit. FWIW, you could probably put the radiator on the outside and still clear two fans but I think the Nepton's hoses would get in the way.


----------



## AgentGumby420

Thanks man i think ive been overthinking this a bit lol... i just want this box to be a beast when im done.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgentGumby420*
> 
> Thanks man i think ive been overthinking this a bit lol... i just want this box to be a beast when im done.


I know a lot of guys want their build to be perfect right away but there are always hiccups. That's part of the build fun anyway. I would suggest experimenting with it a bit. Swap around fans after your build and check your temps. I saw a post earlier on this thread of a guy who did the same thing and saw a 1C difference. Mileage will vary and all that.


----------



## AgentGumby420

yeah of coarse







thanks for your help man cant wait to post the build when its done.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Moved my PC over to my CoolerMaster HAF XB case. Not sure why I didn't use this case when I got the 295X2. I think I thought it wouldn't fit, nope, it fits


----------



## amd-dude

Does anyone know if we can fit the swiftech h220x or 140x in the front of the XB. I only ask cause I know the cooler can only be mounted certain ways or the pump would starve. I was thinking maybe the 140x could be oriented so that the fill port faces toward the top of the case and I can always add a 120 rad on the back later on if I needed to. Or maybe better off with one of the xspc kits with the dual bay res and pump combo. My only question with that is, would the lines be able to run freely, given that they would be coming up at a sharp angle to clear the MB tray?


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Mm finally have access to a proper camera im tempted to take some pics , seeing these nice xb's


----------



## AgentGumby420

[/URL]

My case with motherboard can't wait for the rest


----------



## AgentGumby420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgentGumby420*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> My case with motherboard can't wait for the rest


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Mm finally have access to a proper camera im tempted to take some pics , seeing these nice xb's


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Mm finally have access to a proper camera im tempted to take some pics , seeing these nice xb's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for the judicious use of zip ties! What sort of noise do you get from the 80mms?


----------



## sleeplesschris

Hi folks, newb question here:

what's the best/simplest way to configure the 2 x 80mm fans to cool the 4 hdd's in my lower compartment? 1.) Both exhaust, 2.) both intake (screened), or 3.) 1 of each? Could scenario 1 create a negative pressure issue in the lower case? I'm currently running stock front intakes (2 x 120mm), 1 x 120mm cpu fan, and 1 x 120mm rear exhaust fan.

I've also thought about turning the rear hdd bay 90 degrees and making the back panel (where the 80mm fans mount) removable for accessibility. would this really be worth the effort in terms of cooling performance?

Thoughts?

thanks.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

I had a spare piece of plexiglass from an old iMac and I couldn't find a plexi top for the case so I thought I'd make one. It took me the entire day to sand the plexi down, polish it, cut it, drill it, then polish it again, and I have to say that metal polish did not make it shine like the PPPP's waterblocks. Any suggestions for plastic polish are welcome.



I started with 180 grit paper. Huge mistake. This left giant gouges in the plexi which I couldn't buff out completely even when I proceeded to use 1000, 1500, 2000, and finally the polish. I also tried to use a heat gun to "heal" some of the material and this warped the entire piece. I immediately stopped and let the piece cool, which regained it's original shape.






I'll be looking for 14 nut/bolt/washer sets today to match since this glass is hanging by two mismatched sets for the moment.



FWIW, 2000 grit sand paper is only available from auto supply stores, at least where I am. But it 'was' cheap!


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sleeplesschris*
> 
> Hi folks, newb question here:
> 
> what's the best/simplest way to configure the 2 x 80mm fans to cool the 4 hdd's in my lower compartment? 1.) Both exhaust, 2.) both intake (screened), or 3.) 1 of each? Could scenario 1 create a negative pressure issue in the lower case? I'm currently running stock front intakes (2 x 120mm), 1 x 120mm cpu fan, and 1 x 120mm rear exhaust fan.
> 
> I've also thought about turning the rear hdd bay 90 degrees and making the back panel (where the 80mm fans mount) removable for accessibility. would this really be worth the effort in terms of cooling performance?
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> thanks.


If they're actually getting too warm, then I would suggest two (or maybe even just one) intakes. The HDDs probably don't need much cooling, and since you have barely any fresh air coming in down there from the upper compartment, you should have them as intake.


----------



## sleeplesschris

Sounds about right to me. I think I'll add a fan to the side of the other hdd bay as well. My guess would be better to place it between the 3.5 and 5.25" bays (left) rather than on the right.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Mm finally have access to a proper camera im tempted to take some pics , seeing these nice xb's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for the judicious use of zip ties! What sort of noise do you get from the 80mms?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol yea its my shrine to zip ties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 80's are hardly noticeable and I have them on full all the time around 2000rpm, the 3000rpm front 140's are a whole other matter, I mounted them on the cooler first which was a no go. Horrible tin can effect and the rubber mounts on the cooler and the fan were just not enough to silence it. Mounted them in front already using rubber gaskets there so no tin can affect but WHew at full rpm its still pretty loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever get something like this http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12589/ex-rad-219/Phobya_Shroud_and_Decoupling_Gasket_140mm_7mm_thickness.html?tl=g30c429s1338&id=***aYEAU I may try it on the cooler again.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Lol yea its my shrine to zip ties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 80's are hardly noticeable and I have them on full all the time around 2000rpm, the 3000rpm front 140's are a whole other matter, I mounted them on the cooler first which was a no go. Horrible tin can effect and the rubber mounts on the cooler and the fan were just not enough to silence it. Mounted them in front already using rubber gaskets there so no tin can affect but WHew at full rpm its still pretty loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever get something like this http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12589/ex-rad-219/Phobya_Shroud_and_Decoupling_Gasket_140mm_7mm_thickness.html?tl=g30c429s1338&id=***aYEAU I may try it on the cooler again.


Sad that FrozenCPU seems to have shutdown permanently. You can't check out from their online store. http://www.overclock.net/t/1540656/official-frozencpu-shuts-its-doors


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Oh wow, that sucks


----------



## DreadedOne

Hey guys, I'm trying to put another radiator in my haf xb. I'm putting one in the front, its a 360. One in the bottom, a 240. I'm trying to find another spot for one more 240. Anyone have an idea? I was thinking on the side but I still want to be able and remove the door.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadedOne*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm trying to put another radiator in my haf xb. I'm putting one in the front, its a 360. One in the bottom, a 240. I'm trying to find another spot for one more 240. Anyone have an idea? I was thinking on the side but I still want to be able and remove the door.


You could mount one on a side with a bracket, so it is not attached to the door.
And while you are at it, why nopt put a 360 in the bottom instead of a 240? There is room for it.


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> If they're actually getting too warm, then I would suggest two (or maybe even just one) intakes. The HDDs probably don't need much cooling, and since you have barely any fresh air coming in down there from the upper compartment, you should have them as intake.


I was thinking of the same thing. I have a Raptor-x that likes to run hot so I'm thinking of putting a couple of 80s in for the bottom.


----------



## DreadedOne

Could you link a bracket you would use for this? And I guess I could put the 360 there. It will just be more cutting, though that should be fine.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadedOne*
> 
> Could you link a bracket you would use for this? And I guess I could put the 360 there. It will just be more cutting, though that should be fine.


I would just make a bracket. It does not need to be more than a few pieces of metal, bent to the appropriate shape.
As for the bottom 360. It really isn't a big job. Cutting the hole for mine took a matter of minutes.


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadedOne*
> 
> Could you link a bracket you would use for this? And I guess I could put the 360 there. It will just be more cutting, though that should be fine.


Give us a call anytime for further questions.


----------



## DreadedOne

Thanks! I'm thinking that I may be able mount the resivor in the back instead of the front. The plan right now would be cutting the bottom metal out and removing the bays. One of the radiators can be cut to fit pusing out right there, and the other can have the holes cut facing upward. I think this would work, though its all theory now. Once installed you could put a dust filter over it. It would conceal the fans/ rads. It will take some cutting but I think its more then doable. Whatcdocyou guys think.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadedOne*
> 
> Thanks! I'm thinking that I may be able mount the resivor in the back instead of the front. The plan right now would be cutting the bottom metal out and removing the bays. One of the radiators can be cut to fit pusing out right there, and the other can have the holes cut facing upward. I think this would work, though its all theory now. Once installed you could put a dust filter over it. It would conceal the fans/ rads. It will take some cutting but I think its more then doable. Whatcdocyou guys think.


Why would you want to conceal them? A 360 in the front looks better that the original 2x120 fans.And the one in the bottom is not visible anyway


----------



## AgentGumby420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CUR3D*
> 
> Id like to become part of this awesome club! I am in the process right now of painting the case but heres my specs!
> 
> Cooler Master HAF XB
> Intel 4770K Haswell
> MSI MPower Z87 LGA 1150
> MSI GTX 770 Lightning
> Avexir Core Series 1600 16GB
> Cooler Master Eisberg 240L Prestige
> Cooler Master Silent Pro 800W 80 Plus Gold


where did you get the dope msi loge?


----------



## g34rfr34k

I just purchased a HAF XB EVO (Mesh Top) that should arrive two days from now. I'm looking for some fan recommendations.

Reading the product specs, I believe I need a 1x 200mm (top), 1x 120mm (side), and 2x 80mm (rear) additional fans to cover all vents.

I noticed sleeve bearing fans don't last as long when mounted horizontally so here I am, asking your opinion for a good 200mm TOP fan.

I've read on the Amazon reviews that BitFenix fans have awkward mounting holes especially for us CM case users. Thanks!


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g34rfr34k*
> 
> I just purchased a HAF XB EVO (Mesh Top) that should arrive two days from now. I'm looking for some fan recommendations.
> 
> Reading the product specs, I believe I need a 1x 200mm (top), 1x 120mm (side), and 2x 80mm (rear) additional fans to cover all vents.
> 
> I noticed sleeve bearing fans don't last as long when mounted horizontally so here I am, asking your opinion for a good 200mm TOP fan.
> 
> I've read on the Amazon reviews that BitFenix fans have awkward mounting holes especially for us CM case users. Thanks!






The BitFenix does mount off-center but that's because the holes on the mesh top are designed for a 240mm radiator. I think it still looks fine and my fan doesn't seem to be struggling with the horizontal mount. As for the 80mms, unless you're cooking your drive array, there isn't much down below to cool. I have the Corsair quiet series 120mm fans all over and the 80s really increased the ambient noise.

In the picture I have the fan mounted for exhaust. As an intake the dust build up was significant due to the lack of a filter. Then again it was a degree cooler too.


----------



## vaporizer

i thought i would post some current pics. i've added hard line for the flow meter run and a new fan controller so i can control the pumps easier. i also had to do my yearly maintenance so i replaced the tubing while i was at it. i also cleaned up some of the cables and added some leds. block leds are white and case led's are RGB. feel free to critic.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> i thought i would post some current pics. i've added hard line for the flow meter run and a new fan controller so i can control the pumps easier. i also had to do my yearly maintenance so i replaced the tubing while i was at it. i also cleaned up some of the cables and added some leds. block leds are white and case led's are RGB. feel free to critic.


Very nice cable management and clean execution. A few questions on this build:

Did you mount the two cases together or are they loosely stacked?
Did you have to polish the plexi yourself and, if so, what polish did you use?
Which organ did you sell to afford this build and who paid the most for it?


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Very nice cable management and clean execution. A few questions on this build:
> 
> Did you mount the two cases together or are they loosely stacked?
> Did you have to polish the plexi yourself and, if so, what polish did you use?
> Which organ did you sell to afford this build and who paid the most for it?


Thank you.

- they are screwed together where the feet would be on the top 1/2. I used the same screw and screw hole, just removed the feet and drilled a hole in the bottom 1/2 where it lined up.
- polished myself. i loosely followed THIS GUIDE.
- lol. i have been acquiring these parts for a while. look at my sig rig and you will see how dated some things are ( but still pull their weight pretty well).


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> - they are screwed together where the feet would be on the top 1/2. I used the same screw and screw hole, just removed the feet and drilled a hole in the bottom 1/2 where it lined up.
> - polished myself. i loosely followed THIS GUIDE.
> - lol. i have been acquiring these parts for a while. look at my sig rig and you will see how dated some things are ( but still pull their weight pretty well).


Thank you for the guide link. I used metal polish and it did not come out perfect. But PlastX makes so much sense now that I see it.


----------



## g34rfr34k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> The BitFenix does mount off-center but that's because the holes on the mesh top are designed for a 240mm radiator. I think it still looks fine and my fan doesn't seem to be struggling with the horizontal mount. As for the 80mms, unless you're cooking your drive array, there isn't much down below to cool. I have the Corsair quiet series 120mm fans all over and the 80s really increased the ambient noise.
> 
> In the picture I have the fan mounted for exhaust. As an intake the dust build up was significant due to the lack of a filter. Then again it was a degree cooler too.


Thanks for the pictures, that's exactly what I wanted to see! Very nice looking rig you got there, Tiberius. I was leaning more towards going with a green theme but red looks sick!









I have 1 SSD (OS BOOT) and 1 HDD (media backup), you're right about not using the 80mm fans and it turns out that I will have two spare 80mm's anyway from my old case which should save me a few bucks. I'd rather not use them though if they're not needed since the case will be sitting up top next to me right there -->

However, I plan to OC my FX 8320 since I'll be CAD rendering A LOT soon and heat will be a problem. I ended up purchasing a set of 4 ball bearing fans from Amazon that should cover all vents in the XB







I'm going to wait till I assemble and test the PC under load to see if I need to get a 200mm top fan. I fear it might not fit with the Hyper 212 EVO.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> i thought i would post some current pics. i've added hard line for the flow meter run and a new fan controller so i can control the pumps easier. i also had to do my yearly maintenance so i replaced the tubing while i was at it. i also cleaned up some of the cables and added some leds. block leds are white and case led's are RGB. feel free to critic.


I'm speechless. That looks amazing!


----------



## AgentGumby420

Tiberiusisgame any reason why I couldn't mount the enermax 240mm radiator on the top the pull air from front 2 140s and back 120? Or should I exhaust out back as well


----------



## Spock121

Finally turned my case around to plugin a new adapter and saw this... Definitely time to take it outside and dust.



Might as well take some new pictures, I'm thinking of de-riveting the upper frame rails and replacing with them with screws just to make future photo angles easier.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgentGumby420*
> 
> Tiberiusisgame any reason why I couldn't mount the enermax 240mm radiator on the top the pull air from front 2 140s and back 120? Or should I exhaust out back as well


I had considered that configuration myself. It seems ideal because it creates positive pressure and it follows the principle that hot air rises, however mounting a radiator to a removable part of the case which happens to be your only access to maintain the system is going to be a big pain in the ass. Also, if you do a custom loop, you'll need extra long tube runs for it which will get in the way when the lid is installed. It didn't sound like it was worth the trouble to me.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> It seems ideal because it creates positive pressure and it follows the principle that hot air rises,


That is not really a relevant point if you have even marginal airflow in your case. The warm air will go where the fans push it.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> That is not really a relevant point if you have even marginal airflow in your case. The warm air will go where the fans push it.


Since air is a fluid, it follows that it behaves similarly to water. In a leaky system, one that isn't completely sealed from intake to exhaust, and one that doesn't use channeling for air flow, there are bound to be pockets of stagnant air. In those cases, assisting the air 'with' it's natural tendency to rise instead of against is always better. That's all I meant to imply. But I'm sure the temperature difference is negligible.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Since air is a fluid, it follows that it behaves similarly to water. In a leaky system, one that isn't completely sealed from intake to exhaust, and one that doesn't use channeling for air flow, there are bound to be pockets of stagnant air. In those cases, assisting the air 'with' it's natural tendency to rise instead of against is always better. That's all I meant to imply. But I'm sure the temperature difference is negligible.


It's still wrong. It takes very little airflow to render the "warm air rises" thing functionally meaningless. And in a case like this one, there are no "pockets of stagnant air" in the primary compartment, if you have any airflow. This is a simple design feature of the case. It has unobstructed front to back/side airflow with all components arranged so that the air flows over and around them easily.

The only cases on the market where the "warm air rises" principle has any real meaning, are those that either have dead zones from design flaws or are specifically designed for bottom to top airflow.


----------



## amd-dude

Hey guys, I'm about to pull the trigger on this WC Kit.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/xspc-raystorm-extreme-universal-cpu-watercooling-kit-w-rx240-rev-3-radiator-d5-pump-res.html

Would that rad fit in the front of the XB and would it have enough space for push pull. Also any advice on how to route the tubing would be appreciated. I was thinking about running it on the side, up and over the graphics card and down the other side.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-dude*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm about to pull the trigger on this WC Kit.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/xspc-raystorm-extreme-universal-cpu-watercooling-kit-w-rx240-rev-3-radiator-d5-pump-res.html
> 
> Would that rad fit in the front of the XB and would it have enough space for push pull. Also any advice on how to route the tubing would be appreciated. I was thinking about running it on the side, up and over the graphics card and down the other side.


1: Yes
2: no way of realistically ansering without knowing which GPU you have.


----------



## amd-dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> 1: Yes
> 2: no way of realistically ansering without knowing which GPU you have.


Yea sorry about that, I actually sold my 7950 so I'm not sure what would be the replacement but it would be a single gpu. More than likely it would be an EVGA GTX 970


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Ok. I built a nice little Micro-ATX gaming system in a Xigmatek Aquila case. I love the way it looks. This is the following build:
* MSI Z97M Gaming Micro-ATX Motherboard
* 2 x MSI GTX970 gaming 4G video Cards

Now, I decided to do the Nvidia surround gaming and decided the second GTX 970 was needed to give me a boost in performance due to the 3 panels (Asus VG248QE). My problem is, that now I overheat the GPUs. I was wondering if purchasing a larger motherboard (ATX) from MSI and then getting this case would solve my issues? I was intending on putting intake fans in the front of the chassis and on the left hand side (by the GPUs) and then use a 200mm exhaust on top and two 120mm exhaust on the right hand side and rear (if there are mounting points for all of those fans). I would do watercooling in my current case, if I wasn't told that I would have to spend almost $800 or more to WC my CPU and both GPUs. OUCH!


----------



## 985323

Im joining the club, I painted select parts cyan to add highlights.

As well as the thumb screws, and PSU extender

Ive got a MSI 970 motherboard, 16Gb DDR3, two GTX 460's, and a AMD FX-8320 in it

It's got the cleanest loop Ive ever made

Here's an imgur album with all the pic's Ive taken of it.


http://imgur.com/AnGsM

Let me know what you think.


----------



## g34rfr34k

I finally completed assembling this bad boy after getting the fans and their controller. Here are some pics. I can't take off the top hood w/o unplugging the fan and cutting some zip ties. As you can see, I'm not that great at cable management or color selection









Cooling System Specs:

1x BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm top intake fan (white led)
2x Cooler Master 80ST2 80mm intake fans in the rear for the SSD/HDD (can barely hear them at full speed)
1x Cooler Master 120 SU2 120mm exhaust fan (ball bearing @19dBa)
2x CM 120mm intake fans (kept the stock ones that came with the HAF XB EVO)
2x Cooler Master 120 SU2 120mm exhaust fan (mounted on the Hyper 212 EVO CPU cooler)
1x NZXT Sentry Mesh Fan Controller

For PC hardware specs, see rig "Mr. X" in my signature.


----------



## deep33

Hi guys,

Do one of the bottom 80mm exhausts in this case have enough space to accomodate a 120mm fan/radiator ( i might try to use a 120mm to 80mm adapter to fit this radiator/fan) in this case? Is there enough space there in the bottom.

Thank you,

Best Regards


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deep33*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Do one of the bottom 80mm exhausts in this case have enough space to accomodate a 120mm fan/radiator ( i might try to use a 120mm to 80mm adapter to fit this radiator/fan) in this case? Is there enough space there in the bottom.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Best Regards


Is the adapter offset so that one side lines up the fans or is it centered like a cone?


----------



## deep33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Is the adapter offset so that one side lines up the fans or is it centered like a cone?


centered like a cone


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deep33*
> 
> centered like a cone


I'd ask how deep the adapter is but I think the cone shape precludes the possibility. The chassis mounts for the 80mm fans are at the very bottom so the 120 would be too wide.


----------



## deep33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> I'd ask how deep the adapter is but I think the cone shape precludes the possibility. The chassis mounts for the 80mm fans are at the very bottom so the 120 would be too wide.


Ok, this is my scenario. I plan to get the Corsair H60 CPU cooler with radiator/120mm fan and a radeon 295x2 liquid cooled gpu (with radiator/120mm fan). The 295x2 is a power hungry beast which would have a whole lotta heat output. So,

1) My ideal scenario for optimal cooling on this would be

Exhaust the CPU cooler through the back exhaust, Exhaust the GPU cooler through the 80mm exhaust (with the 120 to 80mm adapter). I believe the hosing for the radiator is 380mm long and should reach the bottom 80mm exhaust port through the left side of the case (inside the side panel). The 120 to 80mm cone adapter should boost exhaust velocity at the 80 mm port (for a given volumetric flow rate by reducing exhaust area ). Have two 120 mm intake fans up front.

But since you mention that there is no space to accomodate a radiator in the bottom, here are the less ideal scenarios.

2) I will have to mount the GPU exhaust in the rear 120 mm exhaust. Mount one intake 120mm fan in the front. Replace 2nd front 120mm intake fan with the CPU cooler radiator/fan. This would blow the CPU's hot exhaust into the case over my overclocked RAM (aarghh!). Not the ideal cooling solution.

3) I will have to mount the GPU exhaust in the rear 120 mm exhaust. Mount 2 intake 120mm fans up front. Use a 200mm to 120mm fan adaptor and exhaust the CPU radiator/fan through the top. This would reduce CPU exhaust velocity as i'm coning up to 200mm ( increasing exhaust area for a given volumetric flow rate). Plus, a 200mm to 120mm adaptor may be hard to find. I'd have to mod one myself. Also, if i did this, removing the top panel would be forbidden/tricky for the most part.

Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deep33*
> 
> Ok, this is my scenario. I plan to get the Corsair H60 CPU cooler with radiator/120mm fan and a radeon 295x2 liquid cooled gpu (with radiator/120mm fan). The 295x2 is a power hungry beast which would have a whole lotta heat output. So,
> 
> 1) My ideal scenario for optimal cooling on this would be
> 
> Exhaust the CPU cooler through the back exhaust, Exhaust the GPU cooler through the 80mm exhaust (with the 120 to 80mm adapter). I believe the hosing for the radiator is 380mm long and should reach the bottom 80mm exhaust port through the left side of the case (inside the side panel). The 120 to 80mm cone adapter should boost exhaust velocity at the 80 mm port (for a given volumetric flow rate by reducing exhaust area ). Have two 120 mm intake fans up front.
> 
> But since you mention that there is no space to accomodate a radiator in the bottom, here are the less ideal scenarios.
> 
> 2) I will have to mount the GPU exhaust in the rear 120 mm exhaust. Mount one intake 120mm fan in the front. Replace 2nd front 120mm intake fan with the CPU cooler radiator/fan. This would blow the CPU's hot exhaust into the case over my overclocked RAM (aarghh!). Not the ideal cooling solution.
> 
> 3) I will have to mount the GPU exhaust in the rear 120 mm exhaust. Mount 2 intake 120mm fans up front. Use a 200mm to 120mm fan adaptor and exhaust the CPU radiator/fan through the top. This would reduce CPU exhaust velocity as i'm coning up to 200mm ( increasing exhaust area for a given volumetric flow rate). Plus, a 200mm to 120mm adaptor may be hard to find. I'd have to mod one myself. Also, if i did this, removing the top panel would be forbidden/tricky for the most part.
> 
> Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.


Per our previous, the 120 isn't going to fit. If you're going to use the 80mm holes for a 120mm fan, you're going to need a Dremel, not an adapter. You can slide the hard drive array bay to the right to make room for the radiator but you aren't going to get any fresh air down there. Also I think the hard drive tray will be in the way. The way I measure it, you don't have 120mm of clearance down there. if you did, I think Cooler Master would have put mounting holes 120mm apart for you already.









My advice would be to use the rear 120mm for your GPU and one of the 120mm spots in the front of the case for your CPU cooler, then use the other one as a chassis intake fan.

If you like to tinker, making it difficult to remove any of the panels isn't going to be fun.

Even mounting a radiator on a side panel is probably preferable to trying to use the 80mm slots. Does anyone know of a 80x160mm radiator or something that could be used in this scenario?

I just found an 80x160mm at Performance PCs and it looks like it's on sale for $15. Might be worth the risk?
HW Labs 160mm Radiator

My $0.02


----------



## Dangerworldwide

I'm building my 2nd build in a HAF XB EVO.

-4790k
-Corsair H110i GT
-ASUS Maximus VII Hero
-GSkill Trident X @ 1600/7
-Intel 750 PCIe 3.0 400gb SSD
-EVGA 980 GTX Superclocked
-EVGA 750w G2 PSU

I will post pics when the rest of the parts arrive and I start slapping it together.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> .
> I just found an 80x160mm at Performance PCs and it looks like it's on sale for $15. Might be worth the risk?
> HW Labs 160mm Radiator
> 
> My $0.02


That thing is just going to add a lot of extra flow restriction to the loop and do little to nothing else. Not to mention the fact that there are no halfway acceptable 80mm fans on the market, much less radiator optimized ones. Any fan with enough pressure to move amount of air through a radiator, would be ridiculously loud. And still not do anything useful.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> That thing is just going to add a lot of extra flow restriction to the loop and do little to nothing else. Not to mention the fact that there are no halfway acceptable 80mm fans on the market, much less radiator optimized ones. Any fan with enough pressure to move amount of air through a radiator, would be ridiculously loud. And still not do anything useful.


@Dire Squirrel - If you haven't used this product before, please don't make inexperienced assumptions about them on other's behalves. I was attempting to suggest a solution for Deep33 that would meet his needs. That's what we're here for. SilentPCReview has a series of reviews on high quality 80mm fans to fit your needs. I'd do some research and understand that, obviously the surface area of heat dissipation on an 80x160mm radiator is less than a 120x240mm or even a 120x120mm radiator, and so is the cubic air volume these fans can push at reasonable dB. But all of these factors depend on what you're trying to achieve.


----------



## Gdourado

Hello, how are you?
I am wondering about the correct installation of the 295x2.

From what AMD says, the radiator must be placed higher than the card and with the pipes facing down.

Now, my case is a HAF XB.
It has a rear 120mm fan mount but it is a case modeled like a test bench where the motherboard sits horizontal.

In this case, to install a 295x2, the radiator would be at the same height as the card and the radiator would have to be installed with the pipes facing the side.

Is this a big issue?
From what I read, the main problem is that it can cause air to enter the cooling circuit.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> @Dire Squirrel - If you haven't used this product before, please don't make inexperienced assumptions about them on other's behalves. I was attempting to suggest a solution for Deep33 that would meet his needs. That's what we're here for. SilentPCReview has a series of reviews on high quality 80mm fans to fit your needs. I'd do some research and understand that, obviously the surface area of heat dissipation on an 80x160mm radiator is less than a 120x240mm or even a 120x120mm radiator, and so is the cubic air volume these fans can push at reasonable dB. But all of these factors depend on what you're trying to achieve.


I take it you have no ACTUAL experience with WC.

Bottom line. You gave bad and/or ignorant advise. I corrected you with actual knowledge gained from actual experience.
I have less than zero interest in "debating" your misconceptions so you may consider this the end of it.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> I take it you have no ACTUAL experience with WC.
> 
> Bottom line. You gave bad and/or ignorant advise. I corrected you with actual knowledge gained from actual experience.
> I have less than zero interest in "debating" your misconceptions so you may consider this the end of it.


Wo. I wasn't attacking your character, Dire. I was challenging your intentions. Your tone indicates that you took personal offense and for that, I apologize. If you've used this radiator or have a radiator suggestion which will fit within the space we were discussing, or a link suggesting _why_ there aren't any 80mm fans of reasonable quality for this application, _please_ share them, otherwise my point still stands.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Hello, how are you?
> I am wondering about the correct installation of the 295x2.
> 
> From what AMD says, the radiator must be placed higher than the card and with the pipes facing down.
> 
> Now, my case is a HAF XB.
> It has a rear 120mm fan mount but it is a case modeled like a test bench where the motherboard sits horizontal.
> 
> In this case, to install a 295x2, the radiator would be at the same height as the card and the radiator would have to be installed with the pipes facing the side.
> 
> Is this a big issue?
> From what I read, the main problem is that it can cause air to enter the cooling circuit.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?


I think if you were to position the radiator sideways, with the OUT port at the bottom you would be fine. I don't know exactly how you would figure out the direction of water flow though....


----------



## DreadedOne

So guys, my plan originally was to fit a 360, and 2 x 240 rads in this baby.... Though my plans have changed (slightly). I was having a lot of trouble with this, and it all required cutting and modding (which I'm fine with, but everything was SUCH A TIGHT FIT! So, I was doing my daily search on Craigslist, and I found a guy selling some brackets, which led to him actually selling me a 1080 Radiator. I've done some research on it, so it seems fine. On top of that, he's also tossing in a bunch of compression fittings for the size of tubing I'll be using, as well as the Rad having quick release fittings attached. All on all, I think it's a very fair deal and I would have paid more for the compression fittings alone. Now, I can get the Radiator Box/Stand mount if I like, and put the Radiator in there. I can then mount the pump, and the Reservoir, making space a very easy thing inside the case. I know I'll be using this Radiator, though I'm not sure if I'm going to spend 40 on the stand for it. I could cut the top part and set it on top, though that prevents easy access into the case. Anyone else here used a 1080 before, with the HAF XB? Or in general? Need some ideas







. And now.... I have a lot of extra radiators I'm not going to use O_O.


----------



## deep33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Hello, how are you?
> I am wondering about the correct installation of the 295x2.
> 
> From what AMD says, the radiator must be placed higher than the card and with the pipes facing down.
> 
> Now, my case is a HAF XB.
> It has a rear 120mm fan mount but it is a case modeled like a test bench where the motherboard sits horizontal.
> 
> In this case, to install a 295x2, the radiator would be at the same height as the card and the radiator would have to be installed with the pipes facing the side.
> 
> Is this a big issue?
> From what I read, the main problem is that it can cause air to enter the cooling circuit.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?


The 295x2 has a closed loop cooler, so that's not the issue. You need to configure the case so you have minimal impedance to the fan's intake side and plenty of air reaching it. This is what i've done for now. I have a Corsair H60 120mm radiator/cooler CPU cooler as well. I got this 200 mm to 120mm fan adapter.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-plastic-fan-adapter-200mm-to-140mm-120mm-black.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deep33*
> 
> The 295x2 has a closed loop cooler, so that's not the issue. You need to configure the case so you have minimal impedance to the fan's intake side and plenty of air reaching it. This is what i've done for now. I have a Corsair H60 120mm radiator/cooler CPU cooler as well. I got this 200 mm to 120mm fan adapter.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-plastic-fan-adapter-200mm-to-140mm-120mm-black.html
> 
> I have the 295x2's radiator/fan mounted to this adapter and exhausting out the top. My Cpu cooler is attached to the 120mm rear exhaust. I've 2 Koolance FAN-12025HBK for my 2 front intakes ( specs are 107.6 CFM, 5.4mm H2O static pressure, 33dB noise, http://koolance.com/fan-120x25mm-108cfm) These fans are top notch and the case is a cool cat. In fact, i only got done reconfiguring my case this way about 6 hours ago. Hope that helps.


Also, i saw your quote on linustechtips "If I put the 295x3 on my HAF XB, the rad would have to be at the rear exhaust 120mm fan support. And there it wood be in the path of the hot air from my 4670k @ 4.8 ghz. I fear I might face throttling."

I was worried about this same issue except that i had my Corsair H60 CPU cooler in place of the front intake, and i was worried about the hot exhaust from it reaching the intake point of the 295X2's radiator.

This is the reason i resorted to the setup i mentioned above ( GPU cooler mounted on top with adapter, CPU cooler in the back). Not sure how optimal it's gonna be with your air cooler. I would say if you have two strong front intakes (like the koolances i mentioned), you wouldn't have any worries. These fans because of the high static pressure as well, can push a ton of air through the front filters.

I have the 295x2's radiator/fan mounted to this adapter and exhausting out the top. My Cpu cooler is attached to the 120mm rear exhaust. I've 2 Koolance FAN-12025HBK for my 2 front intakes ( specs are 107.6 CFM, 5.4mm H2O static pressure, 33dB noise, http://koolance.com/fan-120x25mm-108cfm) These fans are top notch and the case is a cool cat. In fact, i only got done reconfiguring my case this way about 6 hours ago. Hope that helps.


----------



## arielmoraes

Hello! I am planning on buying this case but I will have to travel back to my country. I can see in the photos and videos, but I am not sure, that it has screws on each corner. Therefore, can it be disassembled or dismantled?


----------



## DreadedOne

I believe it has a lot of rivets on it too, so you would have to drill the rivets out and redo them, or you would have to put it back together somehow. As far as I know, the HAF XB is not a hyper-modular case, as in everything can be taken down to where it can ship flat. Honestly, if you want a similar case that CAN do this, get the Thermaltake Core x9. I have the XB, and I'm nearly positive it can't do this. Though the X9 can as far as I know. It will give you similar sizes to the XB, though it's bigger, and the price tag is a bit bigger too.


----------



## DreadedOne

No problem at all man









I love the HAF XB, and I'm not trying to just rep a different maker or anything (I'm using the HAF XB, though I've thought about switching for more radiator room). Though for your purpose, if you have to break it down and put it back together, you will want the Core X9. Though, why not just ship it as a large unit? As far as I know, shipping is generally based upon weight, not size (though I could be wrong, though every time I've flown my items are weighed). And the XB isn't that large, it's a lot smaller then some of the animal kennels people bring on board. When you get it from CM in there case it's packaged VERY well, very tight in that package. Protected by styro-foam.


----------



## Geezerman

well, I'm finally going to build a PC with this case.
MSI Z87 GD65 Gaming
i5-4690K
8GB ram
air cooled, no overclocking. one video card, Other parts TBD.

The thing I'm pondering is what color LEDs? The board is black and red, I'm gonna want a window on top, so I'll order the optional top.

I'm sure plenty of people have used the black and red themed MSI boards in a HAF XB. I'd like some opinions on what you like in the LED strips. I'm thinking red or white or the options here.

Thanks


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> well, I'm finally going to build a PC with this case.
> MSI Z87 GD65 Gaming
> i5-4690K
> 8GB ram
> air cooled, no overclocking. one video card, Other parts TBD.
> 
> The thing I'm pondering is what color LEDs? The board is black and red, I'm gonna want a window on top, so I'll order the optional top.
> 
> I'm sure plenty of people have used the black and red themed MSI boards in a HAF XB. I'd like some opinions on what you like in the LED strips. I'm thinking red or white or the options here.
> 
> Thanks


Also running an MSI Gaming board here. I couldn't decide on red or white, so I did both.







I have an NZXT Hue light kit, so if you have a 5.25 in bay to spare, I recommend one. Here are some pictures of each.

 

 

However, my fans do have all red LEDs, so that's something you might have to consider.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> well, I'm finally going to build a PC with this case.
> MSI Z87 GD65 Gaming
> i5-4690K
> 8GB ram
> air cooled, no overclocking. one video card, Other parts TBD.
> 
> The thing I'm pondering is what color LEDs? The board is black and red, I'm gonna want a window on top, so I'll order the optional top.
> 
> I'm sure plenty of people have used the black and red themed MSI boards in a HAF XB. I'd like some opinions on what you like in the LED strips. I'm thinking red or white or the options here.
> 
> Thanks


I looked at red as well and it drained the definition from my red cables and the red components. I'd suggest some Logisys white LED strips to start because they fit in the corners of the case so well. It makes it easy to hide the wiring too. Here are pictures with a single LED strip installed in the corner.


----------



## Geezerman

I have used two of those Logisys strips in a 600T build by placing the strips on the door itself, around the window. That worked very well. I wonder if installing the strips in the same way on the XB would produce a better, uniform glow?


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> I have used two of those Logisys strips in a 600T build by placing the strips on the door itself, around the window. That worked very well. I wonder if installing the strips in the same way on the XB would produce a better, uniform glow?


I tried this as well, actually! Haha. I seem to have deleted the picture but I laid the strip inside the raised edge of the lid and found that I could see the LEDs reflecting off the plexiglass. This may not be an issue if you're using the mesh top or if you place it on the horizontally flat portion of the lid? At any rate, I love that these lights support daisy chaining. I just wish they offered 90-degree connectors. I wired a set up at 90 degrees using some bread board jumpers and that seemed to work.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgentGumby420*
> 
> Tiberiusisgame any reason why I couldn't mount the enermax 240mm radiator on the top the pull air from front 2 140s and back 120? Or should I exhaust out back as well


If you're still contemplating this, these are worth a read:

Silverstone Air Flow
Silverstone Positive Pressure


----------



## AgentGumby420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> If you're still contemplating this, these are worth a read:
> 
> Silverstone Air Flow
> Silverstone Positive Pressure


I decided to go intake through enermax through front (push/pull) intake in back exhaust out the top through a cooler master 200 but it's only like 700 rpm may need to get a higher speed exhaust fan will inform when I know. Fired up the 990 fxa-gd80v2 mobo with an amd 8370 and an old evga gtx 8800 the processor was idling at about 35 to 38 felt a little warm putting in a msi 970 100 me Friday will start testing temps Friday evening.


----------



## Geezerman

I send thanks to CptAsian and Tiberiusisgame for their time in responding to my questions..

I got the MSI Z87 board with i5-4690k CPU together. I had a Thermaltake AXP-100 HSF here already, so I used that. This HSF is really designed for a low profile HTPC, ITX build. I won't overclock, and the horizontal fan will cool the board anyway , and I think it looks good together.

On the bench, Idles in the 30s, loads at about 57, which is probably 10 degrees cooler than the stock HSF .Darn quiet too.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> 
> 
> I send thanks to CptAsian and Tiberiusisgame for their time in responding to my questions..
> 
> I got the MSI Z87 board with i5-4690k CPU together. I had a Thermaltake AXP-100 HSF here already, so I used that. This HSF is really designed for a low profile HTPC, ITX build. I won't overclock, and the horizontal fan will cool the board anyway , and I think it looks good together.
> 
> On the bench, Idles in the 30s, loads at about 57, which is probably 10 degrees cooler than the stock HSF .Darn quiet too.


Beautiful! Out of curiosity, what brand of fans are you going with?


----------



## Geezerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Beautiful! Out of curiosity, what brand of fans are you going with?


Don't know yet. I really chose the XB to display the hardware, not out of a need to cool a lot.
I'd like to have one of those custom extended clear tops and clear sides

Many of you guys build rigs with multiple video cards, and I understand your need for lots of cooling.
I'll probably run this for awhile using onboard video until I decide on a mid class video card.

I set up a Biostar Z87 Hi-Fi board for someone, and I liked it, and got one for myself on the 45.00 clearance they had.
I'm moving it to another room for HTPC duty.
I didn't really need to do this, but that darn clearance sale on the MSI Z87 GD65 for 35.00 after rebate, called my name
Plus, I had some red ram...that was the deal maker, I already had the matching red ram..

I just sold my old 775 board for 40.00, that I paid 50.00 for on clearance back in Aug 2007. So, that 40.00 was used to buy this GD65 board. Not a bad swap.


----------



## Hillbilly

Just picked up the EVO last week, was going to build a small system that i could tote to the motel room weekly but after opening the box it's a little bigger than i expected so i ended up putting my old system in the case and pondering a smaller setup. I do love the EVO though, awesome case.


----------



## Gdourado

Hello, how are you?
I currently have a Coolermaster HAF XB Evo.
My setup is a Z97 ATX board, 4670K cpu cooled by a silverstone HE01 and a 290X blower cooler.

Will switching to a Silverstone FT05 with its rotated motherboard design and 180mm fans help improve the temps? Mainly on the GPU?
Also, since the case has fewer holes, will it also improve the noise?
What are your thoughts on this possible upgrade?

Cheers!


----------



## Hillbilly

Hello, Im currently running my old system in my EVO, I'm gonna build an Air 240 WC for my weekly work hotel room gaming Rig but I'm going to update the EVO after i build the 240, Im currently running the ASUS Rampage 2 Extreme with 6 gig of Corsair Dominator triple channel CAS 8 and an Intel I7 930 Corsair H55 on the CPU my GTX 285 bit the dust about a month ago and i just stuck a cheap Radeon in it temporarily. Probably will put the old system up for sale at some point.


----------



## Hillbilly

Decided against the Air 240, Its just to small for the amount of water cooling I'm gonna use. I don't think lugging the HAF-XB EVO around to the motel weekly will be a problem, I'm on it right now. Picking up a new MoBo and CPU for it Wednesday, i decided to go with a Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz LGA 1150 and the ASUS Maximus VII Formula LGA 1150 ATX, Still undecided on the Vid card, Memory, and WC setup, gonna run a couple of Samsung EVO 500's in Raid 0.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Is @t77snapshot still active? do we have any moderators ?








Small detail, but my "member list" photo:

is fairly outdated.. and would like to update it with a more recent one, like:


----------



## Geezerman

Quality work there GaMbi2004. I sure like that case top with the extra large window. I would like to find a source for that lid already built up. I would think it would be a big seller.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Cheers








I guess a finished product would sell "OK" but if you have the tools and the know-how, you can make this from your old mesh top for less than what the windowed top costs..

Link to my build log -> Window Mod


----------



## Geezerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess a finished product would sell "OK" but if you have the tools and the know-how, you can make this from your old mesh top for less than what the windowed top costs..
> 
> Link to my build log -> Window Mod


The more I look at your work, I see plenty of flaws. I suggest I send you my case, and that way you can practice your skills on it..


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> The more I look at your work, I see plenty of flaws. I suggest I send you my case, and that way you can practice your skills on it..


Looool dude!

When I was 2/3 done with that line I was like "O M G.. this guy is a moron.. I know my work isn't "perfect", but I feel confident that it is a pretty decent job.. frag this guy!"
Then came the last 1/3 and my "anger" turned to laughs/love









Anyways.. I would be happy to mod your top if you send it over + expenses. maybe a few bucks for beer money?








Guessing you live on the other side of the pond.. so is probably gonna be fairly pricy..

*Edit
Probably better to get some of the state side folks to help you out.. I know there is quite a lot who has done this job on this case.. also a few who have done a better job than I

*Edit 2
Just realized that my 2nd photo was without the top on.. I guess you was on my build log and saw my real window afterwards?


----------



## GaMbi2004

Here is a pic of the top/side + a short video


----------



## Geezerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Looool dude!
> 
> When I was 2/3 done with that line I was like "O M G.. this guy is a moron.. I know my work isn't "perfect", but I feel confident that it is a pretty decent job.. frag this guy!"
> Then came the last 1/3 and my "anger" turned to laughs/love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways.. I would be happy to mod your top if you send it over + expenses. maybe a few bucks for beer money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guessing you live on the other side of the pond.. so is probably gonna be fairly pricy..
> 
> *Edit
> Probably better to get some of the state side folks to help you out.. I know there is quite a lot who has done this job on this case.. also a few who have done a better job than I
> 
> *Edit 2
> Just realized that my 2nd photo was without the top on.. I guess you was on my build log and saw my real window afterwards?


Yeah, I looked at your log. Your topless pic did nothing for me..








I like to help out folks when I can. Last week I found a car mechanic who needed practice, I'm now looking for a home builder who needs practice..

I'll just go for the CM factory window top, if they ever get it back in stock. It would cost a lot of money to ship from the USA to your town and back. I could come in person and check out the Danish gals, or I guess I should say the Danish grandmas..


----------



## GaMbi2004

grandmas? we have younger females as well dude







but if that's what you into (lookin' at avatar and nick) sure.. ^_^
Beers on me + a fishing trip around the center of Denmark while the mod is drying









*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> Yeah, I looked at your log. Your topless pic did nothing for me..










hehe


----------



## Geezerman

sad but true. I have a friend my age with a 14 year old grandkid....youth is wasted on the wrong people..


----------



## Geezerman

You guys using the bottom two 80mm fans on the XB? I might try them as intake fans, or I might not even use them


----------



## GaMbi2004

they are mainly for HDD cooling, if you have any in that position.. doesnt really do anything for the over all temperature of the case..
Also, 80mm's are quite noisy compared to 120's / 140's


----------



## Geezerman

sure, I remember the days when 80mm was standard and 120mm was a big deal. Those 80mm can be loud. I have some Antec double ball bearing 80mm tricool fans around here somewhere, I might try them. On low, they are pretty quiet
I figured with the two level design, those fans would only cool the hard drives or maybe some of the power supply

I need to check the MSI manual again. I see in the bios that the lowest it will take a fan down to is 30%. I wanted it to take it down lower than that when the temp is OK
I have these three blue LED 120mm Rosewill ball bearing fans I have had for 5 years, I figured it was time to use them. So, I'll have blue LED fans, viewable from the outside, and white Bitfenix Alchemy LED strips secured to the top cover shining down onto the mobo. Sounds odd, but it works for me. The red did wash out the MSI red features. Blue LEDs shining on the mobo did not look hot either, but the white LEDs work fine on the mobo The blue fan LEDs don't really shine much beyond the fan blades, and that's what I want. No blue on the board..


----------



## AgentGumby420

No need for the 80mm fans unless your cooling hdds. I don't so I don't use them I'm running an amd 8370 viscera 8 core 4.7 ghz with an enermax liqtech 240mm in the front with four fans an intake in the back as well and the top exhausts. the pc idles at 18c. here's the cpu-z verification


----------



## AgentGumby420

http://valid.canardpc.com/m25e4w


----------



## Hillbilly

Bought the first 2 parts for my EVO build, picked up the ASUS Maximus Formula VII and an Intel I7 4790. It'll take me a few paydays to get it done.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> You guys using the bottom two 80mm fans on the XB? I might try them as intake fans, or I might not even use them


Like everyone here, I've played with fan configurations quite a lot, from 200mm lid fans to 80mm under deck fans. I can honestly say the 80mm at low speeds aren't that loud if you get the right model. I too come from a time when 80 was the standard (Super Flower owner here). I _have_ noticed that my stack of SSDs maintains a cool 30C without active cooling but that the mechanical in the front bay is 10C higher at idle. Id say it depends on your HD array. Also, two 80s as a supplement to your intake fans doesn't sound like a bad idea if you're concerned about your CFM balance. There are only so many fan locations for this case before you have to start cutting!


----------



## bdr33733

Great thread guys with epic rigs , keep it up









Recently changed my CM Storm trooper tower case to more small form factor Haf-XB .I never expected my new small case to contain all my rig components but surprisingly , it DID and it's much quieter now after the sound isolation i made to the case sides.

anyway ,here's my humble rig , nothing special but still satisfying
















Here's a special idea , i used 2 by 2 switch (bottom left) to switch on/off 2Tb WD Green HDD that i use as back-up drive together with the great software FreeFileSync that starts backing-up the critical partitions automatically once the HDD starts , with little blue light led indicator to remind you stopping the back-up drive once finished its job.


----------



## Geezerman

there are so many LED lighting options, it boggles my feeble old mind. Those Bitfenix light strips are nice, large 5050 LED size. I already have a pair of the 30CM strips. I just noticed that these same two 30CM strips are now 42.00,..42.00!!..for a total of 30 LEDS, it does have the connectors though, and a nice waterproof flexible plastic coating.

Much cheaper to go to Ebay and get the 3528 or 5050 LED spools, and some of the trick solderless right angle connectors if you want to make a square. Wire them in series for a easy setup..The last 5 meter spool of 3528 LEDS, a total of 300 LEDS in a cutable strip, was under 5.00 DELIVERED from China.You can get the waterproof version for a little more, and maybe a better idea when attaching to a metal case.

I kinda like the idea of having some blue LED strips on the very bottom of the case

Just saw this close on Ebay for 3.25 DELIVERED. You just need some simple connectors. "White Waterproof 2x50CM 5050SMD 30 LED Fleixble Light Strip Car Auto DC12V"


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

After some thought and discussion on this forum, I decided to try 3 things on my rig. I installed the http://www.performance-pcs.com/demciflex-magnetic-fan-dust-filter-custom-6-piece-set-for-haf-xb.html for this case, snagged two 80mm PWM Arctic F8r2's, and finally went push/pull AF/SP for the radiator.

I configured the 80s as additional intake fans to supplement the 200mm intake on the lid after my request from EVGA for the CFM of the NVidia 980 SC ACX 2.0 came back at 77.5 CFM at 100% usage. I was concerned that the graphics card fan's CFM would tip the balance of the airflow I/O and change the pressure from positive to negative since my setup was only slightly positive. I can't imagine what these cards would do to pressure if SLI'd. The 80s are on a switch so they don't need to run until the graphics card fan's CFM climbs. They're definitely audible compared to the 120s but not by that much, and certainly not with headphones on. Also, with the graphics card fans at 100%, they're louder than the 80s anyway, so this is a non-issue with this configuration.

I'll post some before/after numbers for comparison soon.

Push/Pull SP120/AF120. All driven by molex power and PWM, RPM on CPU2 channel.


80mm filtered intake. Not for SSDs but for positive pressure.



Side shot.


----------



## amd-dude

First pics of my pretty basic build compared to the stuff I've seen here.

NZXT Sentry LX fan controller, had this for a long time.



Tried to get the cable management as clean as I could, don't think I did a good job, under is even worse.










Any tips on cable management guys? I thought that modular flat cables would be easy, turns out they are pretty stiff and I don't want to kink them.


----------



## Geezerman

well AMD Dude, it looks good to me. maybe route that video card cable the other way, so that it comes from below the card. I don't worry too much about looks below the tray, mine is a very simple build. I try to route wires without tie downs when I can, though I do use some.. I don't like kinking wires myself. Things like my USB3 case cable, I just curled it up between the OD cage and the dock, and the stiff wire just stays in place.
The same with most of my power supply wires on my old Antec modular power supply. It makes changing things out a lot easier too. Most of the guys in here will probably read my post and call for my arrest though.


----------



## AgentGumby420

I'll get you some pics tonight may have one, changing mobo though my 8370 don't run well on this msi 990 fxa-gd80v2 so going crossfire v next week.


----------



## cam135

Update on my build got a Asus z97 saber tooth mark s and had to paint the xb.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Kind of the opposite way, I ziptied and kinked the wires on perpose to get them to stay where I want, can take some of the ties off now that the wires are trained. I was a little concerned at first for wire breakage but stranded wire is pretty pliant.

Nice xb's ^ as allways


----------



## Riffy

Cam, how did you do that side fan bit? I've been trying to find space for one or two 120mm fans.


----------



## cam135

I mounted a rad to the mb rails then JB welded the custom fan shroud to the side panel and used regular fan screws.


----------



## Hillbilly

Bought another piece for my build, picked up an ASUS Styx GTX 970, lil at a time and ill get it done  Next purchase will be the memory.


----------



## Stonyer

Hey guys,

I have been following this thread for a while since i got my HAF XB, as soon as I saw the case I just wanted it. This is my first pc build and is now my primary gaming rig (after the xbox one disappointed me).
The specs at the time of writing:

Mobo: Gigabyte Z87X-UD5H
CPU: Intel i5 4670K
Cooler: H80i
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4)
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 980 G1
HDD:
2 x 120GB Samsung 840 EVO
2 x 1TB HGST Travelstar 7200rpm
PSU: Corsair RM650
Fans:
2 x Corsair AF120 Purple LED
2 x Silent Wings 80mm

I have recently been bitten by the modding bug, so last weekend I put windows in the top and side panels as well as adding two purple LED strips (although they look blue in the pictures). I have been able to source a cheap second HAF XB and plan to chop it in half and stack it underneath the current case so I can expand my 5.25" and 3.5" bays and also fit a 360 rad for a planned watercooling build.
I will post in here in the next couple of weeks to show you guys how i get on.


----------



## AgentGumby420

So Ive had this beast fully built for about a month now, here's the specs now done amd running great.

Msi fxa-gd80v2 mobo
msi gtx 970 100me oc 1452
Amd vishera 8 core 8370 oc 4.7
16gig g skill ripjaws x memory 1600
800W rosewill lighting power supply
enermax liqtech 240 aio liquid cooler in push pull intake
A 120 fan in intake in back
cm 200mm led case fan on top for exhaust.
500 gig samsung 850 evo ssd storage drive
240 gig pny exelr8 ssd boot drive
24 in Asus 144hrz monitor
22 in HD TV for second screen.

The beast runs great in this case no regrets under full load it never broke 37c and under game load it stays below 30c idle 18c great case for my 2000 dollar build


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Here is a pic of the top/side + a short video












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdr33733*
> 
> Great thread guys with epic rigs , keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently changed my CM Storm trooper tower case to more small form factor Haf-XB .I never expected my new small case to contain all my rig components but surprisingly , it DID and it's much quieter now after the sound isolation i made to the case sides.
> 
> anyway ,here's my humble rig , nothing special but still satisfying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a special idea , i used 2 by 2 switch (bottom left) to switch on/off 2Tb WD Green HDD that i use as back-up drive together with the great software FreeFileSync that starts backing-up the critical partitions automatically once the HDD starts , with little blue light led indicator to remind you stopping the back-up drive once finished its job.


First time i've seen a full set of AIO's for all the GPU's and CPU in this chassis. Awesome!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> After some thought and discussion on this forum, I decided to try 3 things on my rig. I installed the http://www.performance-pcs.com/demciflex-magnetic-fan-dust-filter-custom-6-piece-set-for-haf-xb.html for this case, snagged two 80mm PWM Arctic F8r2's, and finally went push/pull AF/SP for the radiator.
> 
> I configured the 80s as additional intake fans to supplement the 200mm intake on the lid after my request from EVGA for the CFM of the NVidia 980 SC ACX 2.0 came back at 77.5 CFM at 100% usage. I was concerned that the graphics card fan's CFM would tip the balance of the airflow I/O and change the pressure from positive to negative since my setup was only slightly positive. I can't imagine what these cards would do to pressure if SLI'd. The 80s are on a switch so they don't need to run until the graphics card fan's CFM climbs. They're definitely audible compared to the 120s but not by that much, and certainly not with headphones on. Also, with the graphics card fans at 100%, they're louder than the 80s anyway, so this is a non-issue with this configuration.
> 
> I'll post some before/after numbers for comparison soon.
> 
> Push/Pull SP120/AF120. All driven by molex power and PWM, RPM on CPU2 channel.
> 
> 
> 80mm filtered intake. Not for SSDs but for positive pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> Side shot.


Looking good! What brand rear 80mm fan filter did you use?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-dude*
> 
> First pics of my pretty basic build compared to the stuff I've seen here.
> 
> NZXT Sentry LX fan controller, had this for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to get the cable management as clean as I could, don't think I did a good job, under is even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips on cable management guys? I thought that modular flat cables would be easy, turns out they are pretty stiff and I don't want to kink them.


That looks clean enough as I can only suggest sleeving those cables to really make your rig shine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam135*
> 
> Update on my build got a Asus z97 saber tooth mark s and had to paint the xb.


I like the white paint job. Do you have a radiator on the side panel?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stonyer*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have been following this thread for a while since i got my HAF XB, as soon as I saw the case I just wanted it. This is my first pc build and is now my primary gaming rig (after the xbox one disappointed me).
> The specs at the time of writing:
> 
> Mobo: Gigabyte Z87X-UD5H
> CPU: Intel i5 4670K
> Cooler: H80i
> RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4)
> GPU: Gigabyte GTX 980 G1
> HDD:
> 2 x 120GB Samsung 840 EVO
> 2 x 1TB HGST Travelstar 7200rpm
> PSU: Corsair RM650
> Fans:
> 2 x Corsair AF120 Purple LED
> 2 x Silent Wings 80mm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have recently been bitten by the modding bug, so last weekend I put windows in the top and side panels as well as adding two purple LED strips (although they look blue in the pictures). I have been able to source a cheap second HAF XB and plan to chop it in half and stack it underneath the current case so I can expand my 5.25" and 3.5" bays and also fit a 360 rad for a planned watercooling build.
> I will post in here in the next couple of weeks to show you guys how i get on.


Great job with the Window Top Panel!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgentGumby420*
> 
> So Ive had this beast fully built for about a month now, here's the specs now done amd running great.
> 
> Msi fxa-gd80v2 mobo
> msi gtx 970 100me oc 1452
> Amd vishera 8 core 8370 oc 4.7
> 16gig g skill ripjaws x memory 1600
> 800W rosewill lighting power supply
> enermax liqtech 240 aio liquid cooler in push pull intake
> A 120 fan in intake in back
> cm 200mm led case fan on top for exhaust.
> 500 gig samsung 850 evo ssd storage drive
> 240 gig pny exelr8 ssd boot drive
> 24 in Asus 144hrz monitor
> 22 in HD TV for second screen.
> 
> The beast runs great in this case no regrets under full load it never broke 37c and under game load it stays below 30c idle 18c great case for my 2000 dollar build


Nice specs!


----------



## cam135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time i've seen a full set of AIO's for all the GPU's and CPU in this chassis. Awesome!
> 
> Looking good! What brand rear 80mm fan filter did you use?
> 
> That looks clean enough as I can only suggest sleeving those cables to really make your rig shine.
> 
> I like the white paint job. Do you have a radiator on the side panel?
> 
> Great job with the Window Top Panel!
> 
> Nice specs!


I actually have 2 corsair h110s. One on each side though you can't really tell from the picture.


----------



## AgentGumby420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time i've seen a full set of AIO's for all the GPU's and CPU in this chassis. Awesome!
> 
> Looking good! What brand rear 80mm fan filter did you use?
> 
> That looks clean enough as I can only suggest sleeving those cables to really make your rig shine.
> 
> I like the white paint job. Do you have a radiator on the side panel?
> 
> Great job with the Window Top Panel!
> 
> Nice specs!


thanks I keep meaning to take pics lol but elite dangerous is just too good


----------



## CM-Patrick

Hello HAF XB Owners,

Just wanted to let you guys know that the HAF XB Windowed Top Panel is back in stock on the CM Store.

HAF XB Windowed Top Panel

Respectfully,
Patrick
CMUSA Support


----------



## LCRava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM-Patrick*
> 
> Hello HAF XB Owners,
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know that the HAF XB Windowed Top Panel is back in stock on the CM Store.
> 
> HAF XB Windowed Top Panel
> 
> Respectfully,
> Patrick
> CMUSA Support


Thanks Patrick. Saved me a lot of time cutting a window


----------



## serverclocker

Hi,

I've searched through the HAF-XB forum but I've not seen anyone do a Dual CPU server build with the HAF XB Evo case.

I'm looking at this MB and CPUs.

MB - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813182944
CPU x2 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117479

Does anyone have any suggestions or advice on a SMP build with this case?

Thanks


----------



## SortOfGrim

@serverclocker, how many hard drives will your server need?


----------



## serverclocker

Hi SortOfGrim

I'm planning on 8 3.5" SATA drives.

2 drives in the hotswap bays.
3 drives in a 3-in-2 cage in the two 5.25 front bays.
2 drives in the internal drive cage.

That leaves me 1 drive short. I'm going to have to come up with a creative way to mount the last drive.

I'll be booting from a USB stick.


----------



## ignacio33

Hi!

Just want to share my latest rig. Really love this case and the build quality is just perfect! although its a bit big. This is a budget build but so far can run any games from high to ultra settings at 1080P. Used plastidip on the side, front, and top panels to change the colors.

My Specs:

Processor: AMD FX 6300 3.5Ghz (overclocked to 4.5ghz)
CPU cooler: Coolermaster Hyper 212 evo
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-990FX-UD3
RAM: Kingston HyperX Beast (2x4GB) 8GB
Storage: 1TB Western Digital Blue (SSD on the way)
Graphics card: Asus R9 270x 2GB DirectCU II Top
Power Supply: Corsair CX500M 500watts
Fans: Corsair AF140 x 2 , AF120 x 1
Optical drive: LG


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serverclocker*
> 
> Hi SortOfGrim
> 
> I'm planning on 8 3.5" SATA drives.
> 
> 2 drives in the hotswap bays.
> 3 drives in a 3-in-2 cage in the two 5.25 front bays.
> 2 drives in the internal drive cage.
> 
> That leaves me 1 drive short. I'm going to have to come up with a creative way to mount the last drive.
> 
> I'll be booting from a USB stick.


if your using ssd's you can fit 2 in each hot swap bay with an adapter


----------



## serverclocker

That would be an option if I wasn't planning on a RAID 10 array using 8 3.5" drives. I may still end up using a SSD mirror for my VMs root disk. I'm going to need lots more bays!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serverclocker*
> 
> That would be an option if I wasn't planning on a RAID 10 array using 8 3.5" drives. I may still end up using a SSD mirror for my VMs root disk. I'm going to need lots more bays!


ugh, imaging swapping a hard drive..it's seriously not roomy down there (still talking about the HAF







)
I would go for a case that has easier drive storage, like the CM 690 III (native 7x 3.5" + 3x 5.25").


----------



## VicktorFreeze

What size are the 2 upper water cooling punch outs on the rear of the Haf XB? Need to order rubber grommets to fill them in.


----------



## serverclocker

I agree that the HAF would be a tight fit for the storage I wanted
I've got a tower with tons of space now but I'm downsizing and want to be as compact as I can.
I may do a 6 disk RAID 10 with larger drives if the 8 drive setup is not possible.


----------



## spaniardunited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serverclocker*
> 
> I agree that the HAF would be a tight fit for the storage I wanted
> I've got a tower with tons of space now but I'm downsizing and want to be as compact as I can.
> I may do a 6 disk RAID 10 with larger drives if the 8 drive setup is not possible.


Possible is relative to how much modding you want to do, but I don't think anyone here would recommend attempting what you're wanting to do. The XB is a nice case and roomy for general applications, though some modding is necessary for certain layouts, but cramming that many HDDs in this case is a bit too much, plus the cooling or lack of on those drives, you're really just asking for more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serverclocker*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I've searched through the HAF-XB forum but I've not seen anyone do a Dual CPU server build with the HAF XB Evo case.
> 
> I'm looking at this MB and CPUs.
> 
> MB - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813182944
> CPU x2 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117479
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions or advice on a SMP build with this case?
> 
> Thanks


http://forums.overclockersclub.com/topic/194935-haf-xb-server-dual-xeon-sandy-bridge-ep-lga-2011/

Came across this a few weeks ago in a search. This guy is probably the best source for advice?


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignacio33*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Just want to share my latest rig. Really love this case and the build quality is just perfect! although its a bit big. This is a budget build but so far can run any games from high to ultra settings at 1080P. Used plastidip on the side, front, and top panels to change the colors.
> 
> My Specs:
> 
> Processor: AMD FX 6300 3.5Ghz (overclocked to 4.5ghz)
> CPU cooler: Coolermaster Hyper 212 evo
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-990FX-UD3
> RAM: Kingston HyperX Beast (2x4GB) 8GB
> Storage: 1TB Western Digital Blue (SSD on the way)
> Graphics card: Asus R9 270x 2GB DirectCU II Top
> Power Supply: Corsair CX500M 500watts
> Fans: Corsair AF140 x 2 , AF120 x 1
> Optical drive: LG


Nice build! Would look good with some red and black cable sleeving. How did you tool dip this?


----------



## ignacio33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Nice build! Would look good with some red and black cable sleeving. How did you tool dip this?


Thanks! Yeah definitely would look better with custom sleeves but unfortunately its not easy to get it here in the UAE. I used plastidip on the side, top, and the front and then used a glosifier to make it a bit darker and add more shine.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

I picked up a fan controller for $20 on Performance-PCs to toggle lights and the rear 80mms but the aesthetic mismatch was starting to annoy me, so I tore it apart and used the bay cover. Turned out alright. I hope this inspires folks to use those extra parts laying around.

I rushed the job and miscut some of the honeycomb mesh. Does anyone know if you can buy these covers individually? CM seems to sell accessories only for the Stacker and 925.


----------



## cuppscakes

Waiting on my HAF XB Evo to arrive from Amazon any minute now. Looking offer a few things before I do my next build, I had a couple quick airflow (and other) questions that I hadn't found direct answers to prior (apologies if they slipped through the cracks in this massive thread):

1.) I have an H110i GT for the CPU, and while I see that should sit in the front panel easily enough (and if my math is right, with push/pull at that)... what airflow do most of you use with a radiator? I know front is typically intake, but is intake okay over a radiator? Our place can get dusty at times, so I really was use the top 200mm as exhaust, but that would only leave the back 120mm as intake, which doesn't seem enough. Tentatively, I'm thinking front and back intake, bottom 80mm intake and the top as the one big exhaust. Is intaking over a radiator okay (only used air cooling before this build)?

2.) Does the case include a 3.5 -> 2x2.5 adapter, or just a 3.5 -> 2.5 adapter? I have three HDDs and two SSDs, which I know if pushing it in this case. Assuming it has the adapted with it, I'll put two data HDDs in the hot-swap bay, one in the cage, and split the last slot with two SSDs. Or use an ODD spot, if I need too.

3.) How loud is this thing? Anyone using a radiator and most/all the available fans able to comment on how obnoxious it gets? Rocking two GTX 980s, and a Corsair HX 750, if that lends any frame of reference.

Thanks for any advice and I can't wait to get started on this guy. We're organizing an office LAN next weekend; should be a great chance to show it off.


----------



## serverclocker

That's almost exactly the build that I'm considering. Thanks for the link.


----------



## amd-dude

How did you guy go about painting the case, did you all use some 600 grit sandpaper to roughen up the plastic and metal parts, or does straight up spray painting hold?


----------



## Hillbilly

Build Update.

Things i have bought so far for my HAF.

ASUS Maximus Formula VII motherboard.
Intel 4790
ASUS Strix GTX 970 - plan to add another later.
16 Gig, 2x8, GSkill TridentX memory - will add 2 more sticks later.

Things left to buy.

2x Samsung 850 PRO's 500 Gig SSD's in Raid 0.
1000 watt EVGA SuperNOVA G2
Water cooling for the GPU's, CPU and MoBo.
And some other stuff 

Currently running the new parts mixed in with stuff from my old computer.




Still a long ways to go to compare against the awesome builds here but as money permits ill get it done. I'll do my mods after i get all my parts.


----------



## Geezerman

what are some ideas to block the side vents on the XB? I might eventually go to clear inserts, but for now, I'll want to cover them up


----------



## ephraim25

*Just sharing my first custom build and my first custom water loop.. Didn't have the chance to enter the Comp. because of the email thing.. Epic Fail..*


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ephraim25*
> 
> *Just sharing my first custom build and my first custom water loop.. Didn't have the chance to enter the Comp. because of the email thing.. Epic Fail..*


Very well done, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ephraim25*
> 
> *Just sharing my first custom build and my first custom water loop.. Didn't have the chance to enter the Comp. because of the email thing.. Epic Fail..*


Very nice! I find it interesting that you took a test bench chassis which orients the motherboard horizontally and changed that to look like a Corsair chassis. It made me stop for a moment and question why you were posting in a HAF XB forum!

EDIT : Don't get me wrong, though. I think it's really cool! I love when an outside-the-box idea works out.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Havent posted any updates in here in a while since working on my custom cases lately but I decided to update my XB after 2 years and went from my GTX 670 to two GTX 970s and shortened my cooling loop.
from this: 

to this:


----------



## Hillbilly

After doing some more research i understand what the 3.5 gig mem thing is all about, although it doesn't affect me at the moment i can see where it could in the near future because i plan on running SLI and multiple monitors so I'm gonna return it.


----------



## Hillbilly

After doing much more reading I'm just gonna stick with the single 970 for now since i got it for an awesome price and wait for the next generation cards to come out.


----------



## VAMET

Dear Friends

Here is my PC system:


CASECOOLER MASTERHAF XB EVORC-902XB-KKN2MOBOMSIZ97S SLI KRAIT EDITIONZ97S SLI KRAIT EDITIONCPUINTELCORE I5-4690KBX80646I54690KGPUMSIGEFORCE GTX 960 2GB OCGTX 960 2GD5T OCRAMKINGSTONHYPERX FURY 8GB (2X4GB) DDR3 1866MHZ CL10HX318C10FWK2/8PSUANTECEDGE GOLD 650W0-761345-05065-4SSDSAMSUNGSSD 850 EVO 120GBMZ-75E120B/EU

1. I would like to add 200mm fan as an exhaust, which one with good performance and quiet will fit with holes in top panel ?

2. What will be the best CPU Cooler for i5-4690K OC, which will fit below 200mm on the top panel?

3. If I will go with Corsair H80i with 2x120mm fans on rear of the case, how should I mount them as exhaust or intake?

Thank you in advance for your help and support.

Sincerely


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear Friends
> 
> Here is my PC system:
> 
> 
> CASECOOLER MASTERHAF XB EVORC-902XB-KKN2MOBOMSIZ97S SLI KRAIT EDITIONZ97S SLI KRAIT EDITIONCPUINTELCORE I5-4690KBX80646I54690KGPUMSIGEFORCE GTX 960 2GB OCGTX 960 2GD5T OCRAMKINGSTONHYPERX FURY 8GB (2X4GB) DDR3 1866MHZ CL10HX318C10FWK2/8PSUANTECEDGE GOLD 650W0-761345-05065-4SSDSAMSUNGSSD 850 EVO 120GBMZ-75E120B/EU
> 
> 1. I would like to add 200mm fan as an exhaust, which one with good performance and quiet will fit with holes in top panel ?
> 2. What will be the best CPU Cooler for i5-4690K OC, which will fit below 200mm on the top panel?
> 3. If I will go with Corsair H80i with 2x120mm fans on rear of the case, how should I mount them as exhaust or intake?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help and support.
> 
> Sincerely


With the setup you have, a 200mm fan won't be necessary. It will make little to no difference with the graphics card you are using, and could actually ruin airflow, raising temperatures. However, I am using a Cooler Master Megaflow 200mm fan because of my 7990 which pumps out huge amounts of hot air.
The only decent coolers that would fit under the 200mm fan would probably be closed loop coolers, such as the H80i you mentioned. However, air cooling without a top fan would be considerably cheaper, and it might work just fine depending on if you are overclocking and your current temperatures. Speaking of which, what cooler are you using right now?
If you went with a top exhaust fan, I would use the H80i as an intake to use some fresh air that could be pushed out of the case through the top. If you don't use a top fan, I would suggest using the H80i fans to exhaust hot air, as there would be no other exhaust fans.


----------



## VAMET

Dear CptAsian

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> With the setup you have, a 200mm fan won't be necessary. It will make little to no difference with the graphics card you are using, and could actually ruin airflow, raising temperatures. However, I am using a Cooler Master Megaflow 200mm fan because of my 7990 which pumps out huge amounts of hot air.
> The only decent coolers that would fit under the 200mm fan would probably be closed loop coolers, such as the H80i you mentioned. However, air cooling without a top fan would be considerably cheaper, and it might work just fine depending on if you are overclocking and your current temperatures. Speaking of which, what cooler are you using right now?
> If you went with a top exhaust fan, I would use the H80i as an intake to use some fresh air that could be pushed out of the case through the top. If you don't use a top fan, I would suggest using the H80i fans to exhaust hot air, as there would be no other exhaust fans.


My configuration is new and I have not completed all the parts. There are missing CPU with CPU Cooler and SSD, but in a couple of days I will have all parts completed and ready to mount. So I would like to use your experience, because I don't know, which CPU Cooler to use in such configuration. If I would not use 200mm, there will be plenty of dust in my case I suppose, so the idea was to use one. I live in Poland and here are only mesh versions of HAF XB EVO and when I look at Cooler Master official shop, there is no longer option to choose version with window. I have few more question, if you don't mind, I mean:

1. I would like to change Cooler Master 2x120mm fans for 2x140mm, will they fit with no problems with EVO version?

2. If 1 is correct, so which 140mm do you prefer to be silent and with very good performance to cold inside of the case with good airflow? I thought about some Noctua 140mm PWM.

3. Also I would like to add 1x120mm fan to rear of the case, when I will use Air Cooler for my CPU. What do you recommend for such fan?

4. I have got 3x SYS_FAN 4 pin and 2x CPU_FAN 4 pin PWM, what do you say for Noctua NH-U14S or be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim for CPU Cooler? Maybe other, but I prefer to have smaller CPU Cooler, but efficent for i5-4690K with OC (4.2-4.3GHz)?

5. Maybe Noctua NH-C14S for CPU Cooler and 200mm on top and 1x120mm rear fan? How NH-C14S fans should be mounted, to blow air to the CPU socket direction (down to the motherboard) or to pull air from radiator to the top panel direction?

EDIT

What do you think about replacement for 2x120mm from Cooler Master stock fans in HAF XB EVO to 2x140mm Noctua NF-A14 PWM with parameters:


Airflow 140,2 m³/hAcoustical Noise 24,6 dB(A)Static Pressure 2,08 mm H2O

Will they be good as a front case intake fans for ventilation?

The rear exhaust fan will be 1x120mm Noctua NF-S12A PWM with parameters:


Airflow 107,5 m³/hAcoustical Noise 17,8 dB(A)Static Pressure 1,19 mm H2O

Will it be good as a rear case exhaust fan for ventilation?

Thank you in advance for your support and help.

Sincerely


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> My configuration is new and I have not completed all the parts. There are missing CPU with CPU Cooler and SSD, but in a couple of days I will have all parts completed and ready to mount. So I would like to use your experience, because I don't know, which CPU Cooler to use in such configuration. If I would not use 200mm, there will be plenty of dust in my case I suppose, so the idea was to use one. I live in Poland and here are only mesh versions of HAF XB EVO and when I look at Cooler Master official shop, there is no longer option to choose version with window. I have few more question, if you don't mind, I mean:
> 
> 1. I would like to change Cooler Master 2x120mm fans for 2x140mm, will they fit with no problems with EVO version?
> 2. If 1 is correct, so which 140mm do you prefer to be silent and with very good performance to cold inside of the case with good airflow? I thought about some Noctua 140mm PWM.
> 3. Also I would like to add 1x120mm fan to rear of the case, when I will use Air Cooler for my CPU. What do you recommend for such fan?
> 4. I have got 3x SYS_FAN 4 pin and 2x CPU_FAN 4 pin PWM, what do you say for Noctua NH-U14S or be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim for CPU Cooler? Maybe other, but I prefer to have smaller CPU Cooler, but efficent for i5-4690K with OC (4.2-4.3GHz)?
> 5. Maybe Noctua NH-C14S for CPU Cooler and 200mm on top and 1x120mm rear fan? How NH-C14S fans should be mounted, to blow air to the CPU socket direction (down to the motherboard) or to pull air from radiator to the top panel direction?
> 
> EDIT
> 
> What do you think about replacement for 2x120mm from Cooler Master stock fans in HAF XB EVO to 2x140mm Noctua NF-A14 PWM with parameters:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airflow 140,2 m³/hAcoustical Noise 24,6 dB(A)Static Pressure 2,08 mm H2O
> 
> Will they be good as a front case intake fans for ventilation?
> 
> The rear exhaust fan will be 1x120mm Noctua NF-S12A PWM with parameters:
> 
> 
> Airflow 107,5 m³/hAcoustical Noise 17,8 dB(A)Static Pressure 1,19 mm H2O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will it be good as a rear case exhaust fan for ventilation?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your support and help.
> 
> Sincerely


You'll have no problems with 140mm fans in the front with the XB EVO for sure. However, I can't really recommend any good, silent fans, as I'm not too concerned about noise, so I just get a nice looking LED fan and call it a day. You could probably find some nice fan guides here on OCN instead and get some recommendations from far more knowledgeable people than myself.
About dust and the 200mm fan, I'm not sure if you'll actually have dust problems without a fan. Another option I could recommend that would take care of the dust some of these filters: http://www.demcifilter.com/c167/HAF-XB.aspx
I think the H80i or another similar 120mm closed loop cooler would do nicely for a 4 or 4.5 GHz overclock.
Hope that helps.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

demci's are nice but duck tape and fine screen from the hardware store are nicer


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> demci's are nice but duck tape and fine screen from the hardware store are nicer


Electrical is one thing, but I don't know how I feel about duck tape on my rig. I have the Demci filters and I use the side, top, and rear 80mms that came with the kit for this case. They really do pick up a lot of dust and keep the insides clean.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Electrical tape is horrible in this application the adhesive can be rather nasty and leaves gobs behind, no residue duck tape is not nearly as bad. I'm pretty sure the demci are plastic or fabric blend screens which aren't going to stand up to repeated vacuuming as well as say...stainless steel screen.


----------



## VAMET

Dear CptAsian

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> You'll have no problems with 140mm fans in the front with the XB EVO for sure. However, I can't really recommend any good, silent fans, as I'm not too concerned about noise, so I just get a nice looking LED fan and call it a day. You could probably find some nice fan guides here on OCN instead and get some recommendations from far more knowledgeable people than myself.
> About dust and the 200mm fan, I'm not sure if you'll actually have dust problems without a fan. Another option I could recommend that would take care of the dust some of these filters: http://www.demcifilter.com/c167/HAF-XB.aspx
> I think the H80i or another similar 120mm closed loop cooler would do nicely for a 4 or 4.5 GHz overclock.
> Hope that helps.


Thank you once more for your fast reply, I'm glad to here from you.

Those DEMCiflex filters are nice, but I have got few questions as always, if you don't mind 

1. Are there any shop in Europe with HAF XB EVO filters, as far as I understand this is from South Africa?

2. Are those filters magnetic? How do you mount them in your HAF XB EVO?

3. Any chance to see some photos or short movie even from cell, how you mount and unmount this side and top filters? It's OK, if you don't want to show photos and movie, I will understand, but if you be so kind and find some free time, it would be great.

EDIT

I see HAF XB filters in Italy. Will they fit to HAF XB EVO version too?

Thank you in advance.

Sincerely


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Thank you once more for your fast reply, I'm glad to here from you.
> 
> Those DEMCiflex filters are nice, but I have got few questions as always, if you don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Are there any shop in Europe with HAF XB EVO filters, as far as I understand this is from South Africa?
> 2. Are those filters magnetic? How do you mount them in your HAF XB EVO?
> 3. Any chance to see some photos or short movie even from cell, how you mount and unmount this side and top filters? It's OK, if you don't want to show photos and movie, I will understand, but if you be so kind and find some free time, it would be great.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> I see HAF XB filters in Italy. Will they fit to HAF XB EVO version too?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Sincerely


I can't tell you if someone ships to Europe or not but Demci might do this directly. They are magnetic and you can put them on the inside or the outside of the case to fit your aesthetic; they just over the vents. I don't have photos of the side or top vents at present but I can tell you the side filters fit perfectly over the metal cutouts and inside of the case; they're pretty seamless. The top filter also fits over the mesh but within the plastic push pins that hold the mesh onto the lid; no overlap at all. They look like they were made for the case.

The filters on Drako.it don't look like they're for the Evo. The filter kit should look like this


----------



## VAMET

Dear Tiberiusisgame

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> I can't tell you if someone ships to Europe or not but Demci might do this directly. They are magnetic and you can put them on the inside or the outside of the case to fit your aesthetic; they just over the vents. I don't have photos of the side or top vents at present but I can tell you the side filters fit perfectly over the metal cutouts and inside of the case; they're pretty seamless. The top filter also fits over the mesh but within the plastic push pins that hold the mesh onto the lid; no overlap at all. They look like they were made for the case.
> 
> The filters on Drako.it don't look like they're for the Evo. The filter kit should look like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for your photos, do you own side and top panel filters too? I would be glad, if you will attach them too, if it's no problem?

I would order from South Africa or USA, but I don't know, if there will be any additional cost over the border like VAT, duty, excise. In European Union there will be no cost, but there is no shop with those filters at all (only this Italian shop).

Sincerely


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Electrical tape is horrible in this application the adhesive can be rather nasty and leaves gobs behind, no residue duck tape is not nearly as bad. I'm pretty sure the demci are plastic or fabric blend screens which aren't going to stand up to repeated vacuuming as well as say...stainless steel screen.


My mistake, I didn't mean that I suggested you use electrical tape to install filters. I meant that I don't abhor the application of electrical tape inside a computer, where appropriate.


----------



## Geezerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> I looked at red as well and it drained the definition from my red cables and the red components. I'd suggest some Logisys white LED strips to start because they fit in the corners of the case so well. It makes it easy to hide the wiring too. Here are pictures with a single LED strip installed in the corner.


well, thanks for that info. When I first looked at the sides of the XB, I did not see the notch at the top of the handle brackets that allow a LED strip to pass through, and at the very end of the track, at the corner, there is a nook for the end of the LED strip to fit in. Perfect. All I had to do was secure one end of the strip. The handle bracket blocks a bit of the light, but with the large 5050 LEDs, this is not a problem. I used the Bitfenix flexible LED strips


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> well, thanks for that info. When I first looked at the sides of the XB, I did not see the notch at the top of the handle brackets that allow a LED strip to pass through, and at the very end of the track, at the corner, there is a nook for the end of the LED strip to fit in. Perfect. All I had to do was secure one end of the strip. The handle bracket blocks a bit of the light, but with the large 5050 LEDs, this is not a problem. I used the Bitfenix flexible LED strips


Nice! Yeah, I never noticed that with this case until I bought flexible LED strips. I used to have CCFLs so that was never even a choice. How'd you route the power? I couldn't find a clean way to do it.


----------



## Geezerman

each bitfenix strip has a thin black 2 conductor power line that then connects to a male/female molex. I dropped the thin line down the corner , used a molex extension to connect the two strips in the bottom section of the case. That's the bad thing about this case. If you need to change things in the bottom section, you gotta remove the motherboard tray

I need to get a nice looking 24 pin power cable, and change out the sata cables, install a video card. I'm OK with the lighting now. There's plenty of it with those 5050 LED strips

I used a high tech adhesive to secure the LED strip, just needed on one end. The nook secures the last end, the handle brackets secure the middle. I tried 3M foam tape, stuck well to the strips, not so well to the case. tried Velcro, but kinda saggy. went to my high tech clear packing tape. Yep. Packing tape. All I need was a small 1/4 inch strip to tape down the one end. Does not show, and it removes easily.

I might try the highly regarded 3M VHB tape.

I already had the bitfenix strips, otherwise I would have gone for the uber cheap 5050 strips on Ebay


----------



## VAMET

Dear Geezerman

May you be so kind and write your model of CPU Cooler?

Any chance (Tiberiusisgame, CptAsian) for some photos with all DEMCIflex filters for HAF XB? Especially filters mounted on side, top and front panel?

I would like to buy it directly from South Africa, but before I would like to see, how they look on those panels.

Thank you in advance.

Sincerely


----------



## Geezerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear Geezerman
> 
> May you be so kind and write your model of CPU Cooler?
> 
> Any chance (Tiberiusisgame, CptAsian) for some photos with all DEMCIflex filters for HAF XB? Especially filters mounted on side, top and front panel?
> I would like to buy it directly from South Africa, but before I would like to see, how they look on those panels.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Sincerely


that's the thermalright AXP-100 Muscle. It's designed for ITX builds. It can block the first ram slot, but low profile ram may help that problem
Overclocking may not be so good with it., but a stock i5-4690K runs cooler and quieter with the AXP-100 than the stock HSF.

http://www.thermalright.de/en/cooler/29/axp-100-muscle


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear Geezerman
> 
> May you be so kind and write your model of CPU Cooler?
> 
> Any chance (Tiberiusisgame, CptAsian) for some photos with all DEMCIflex filters for HAF XB? Especially filters mounted on side, top and front panel?
> I would like to buy it directly from South Africa, but before I would like to see, how they look on those panels.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Sincerely


Sorry for the delay. My system had a motherboard failure last night so it's now in pieces as I move and test each component on my other systems. Here are a few quick mockups. Hope this helps!


----------



## VAMET

Dear Tiberiusisgame

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Sorry for the delay. My system had a motherboard failure last night so it's now in pieces as I move and test each component on my other systems. Here are a few quick mockups. Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow! Excellent filters, I must admit. On the top dust filter there is a light reflection or it's deformed?

I'm a little bit embarrassed, but can I ask for more? Front dust filter as the last one photo?

EDIT

I have seen very small picture of it and I would like to check if correctly fitted or comes off the sides like on the pictures below.



Are there any possibility to mount front dust filter from the inside of the case too in such way it will not cover Cooler Master logo of front mesh panel?





Thank you in advance.

Sincerely


----------



## Hillbilly

Where do you get those filters? Thanks.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VAMET*
> 
> Dear Tiberiusisgame
> 
> Wow! Excellent filters, I must admit. On the top dust filter there is a light reflection or it's deformed?
> I'm a little bit embarrassed, but can I ask for more? Front dust filter as the last one photo?
> 
> EDIT
> 
> I have seen very small picture of it and I would like to check if correctly fitted or comes off the sides like on the pictures below.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Sincerely


It's a reflection on the bottom part, not a deformity. These filters are definitely well-made, but I think they're _just_ rigid enough due to the ferrous magnet material around the filter that they don't conform to the Evo's front 240mm intake. I would suggest mounting it inside the front bezel instead. You can see from the photos below that there is a gap around the edge, and air follows the path of least resistance, so using the front filter isn't going to protect you as well as if it were installed on a sealed portion of the case.


----------



## VAMET

Dear Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> It's a reflection on the bottom part, not a deformity. These filters are definitely well-made, but I think they're just rigid enough due to the ferrous magnet material around the filter that they don't conform to the Evo's front 240mm intake. I would suggest mounting it inside the front bezel instead. You can see from the photos below that there is a gap around the edge, and air follows the path of least resistance, so using the front filter isn't going to protect you as well as if it were installed on a sealed portion of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thank you very much for your time and great help.

May you try mount front filter from inside of the case and click few photos more. I will understand, if your time is out, I don't want to push you to your limits. I promise, that this is my last question for a favor.

Thank you in advance.

Sincerely


----------



## TJbwkz

I have a problem when I connect my usb wireless receiver on the back panel, the signal is just 2 to 3. But when I open the top side case, it becomes 5.

Does anybody here got the same problem?


----------



## Rickles

Nope, but I am using a pcie wireless card


----------



## VAMET

Dear Friends

What 2x140mm fans for front panel as intake do you recommend and what 1x120mm fan for rear of the case as exhaust do you recommend?

I prefer silent and with high airflow fans for good case ventilation.

Thank you in advance.

Sincerely


----------



## Raptor1966

Hi

i am going to be replacing my trooper case as it is too big and heavy to be bringing to lan partys which have flights of stairs to climb

and also replacing drives is a pain as you have to remove both side panels

i am glad to see that the haf xb has a x dock which will make swapping out drives easier.

forgive me if this has been asked already but after reading a few pages i did not see it been answered and could not possibly read all 900 + pages

can the 5,35" drive bay bee converted to use an x-dock, if so where would i get a spare x-dock, i do not see them listed in the coolermaster website under the spare parts for the xb.

maybe someone who is not using their xdock would sell it

Thanks

Regards

Flan


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-hot-swap-pcb/


----------



## Raptor1966

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-hot-swap-pcb/


Thanks For The Reply

so this will be able to be attached to the back of the 5.25" bays and be used as an extra x-dock?, will be great if it is that easy


----------



## VAMET

Dear Friends

Anyone tried be quiet! Silent Wing 2 2x140mm as a front intake fans? Will they fit side by side? I ask because of their strange shape.

I would be glad for any reply. Thank you in advance.

Sincerely


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

No it goes on the right side (looking at the front of the case), the left side is the 5.25" the spacing will be different. Hmmm you could install another right side cage in the left and the pcb would fit perfect, there will be gaps in the front though @ the plastic bezel And the extra piece of metal to act as part of the latch isn't there.. @ raptor


----------



## VAMET

Dear JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> No it goes on the right side (looking at the front of the case), the left side is the 5.25" the spacing will be different. Hmmm you could install another right side cage in the left and the pcb would fit perfect, there will be gaps in the front though @ the plastic bezel And the extra piece of metal to act as part of the latch isn't there..


Are you talking to me about be quiet! Silent Wings 2 2x140mm mounted in the front panel or to Raptor1966?

Sincerely


----------



## TJbwkz

Hello,
I'm new to this forum. I have a question about cooling system. I have old Corsair H100 with 240mm radiator and 2 x 120mm fans. Then I decided to change my case into HAF XB Evo comes with 2 x 120mm fans for front intake. My question, is it okay if I installed 4 x 120mm fans for the front intake? Current position for front intake is 2 x 120mm fans before the radiator and 2 x 120mm fans after the radiator.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TJbwkz*
> 
> Hello,
> I'm new to this forum. I have a question about cooling system. I have old Corsair H100 with 240mm radiator and 2 x 120mm fans. Then I decided to change my case into HAF XB Evo comes with 2 x 120mm fans for front intake. My question, is it okay if I installed 4 x 120mm fans for the front intake? Current position for front intake is 2 x 120mm fans before the radiator and 2 x 120mm fans after the radiator.


yes this is possible but it depends on what graphics card you have because there is a restriction on depth with radiator mounted on inside of case


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TJbwkz*
> 
> Hello,
> I'm new to this forum. I have a question about cooling system. I have old Corsair H100 with 240mm radiator and 2 x 120mm fans. Then I decided to change my case into HAF XB Evo comes with 2 x 120mm fans for front intake. My question, is it okay if I installed 4 x 120mm fans for the front intake? Current position for front intake is 2 x 120mm fans before the radiator and 2 x 120mm fans after the radiator.


You can fit 980s in this case with 4x120s if they're 25mm depth, which is standard. So this chassis handles length pretty well.



Do some research on push pull configurations or play around with them. I went with Corsair SP120 quiet push AF120 quiet pull but there are many options out there.


----------



## Raptor1966

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> No it goes on the right side (looking at the front of the case), the left side is the 5.25" the spacing will be different. Hmmm you could install another right side cage in the left and the pcb would fit perfect, there will be gaps in the front though @ the plastic bezel And the extra piece of metal to act as part of the latch isn't there.. @ raptor


thanks for the info, i will play around with when the case arrives.

any issues with ventilation with the xdock., i will be initially using an ssd for the os and a 2tb western digital balck for data. i am not concerned about the ssd as they generally do not gererate heat.

i would be worried about the hard disk, as i lost one earlier this year and do want to lose another one


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raptor1966*
> 
> thanks for the info, i will play around with when the case arrives.
> 
> any issues with ventilation with the xdock., i will be initially using an ssd for the os and a 2tb western digital balck for data. i am not concerned about the ssd as they generally do not gererate heat.
> 
> i would be worried about the hard disk, as i lost one earlier this year and do want to lose another one


I've never had any issues with the temperature of mechanicals in that location. I think it's worth noting that safe hard drive operating temperatures are fairly high. The Caviar Black published safe operating temperature is 60C (and that's environmental. The drive temp could be higher). If you were truly concerned about it, put a few 80mm fans at the bottom of the chassis as filtered intakes and put them on a switch for cooling on demand. I'm sure this is a highly debated topic, but I would be more concerned about the affect drive temperatures have on the overall chassis temperature than I would about the drive performance itself. People put drives in enclosures without ventilation all the time without affecting performance.

On that note, you could do eSATA to an external, hot-swap style dock if temperatures keep you up at night.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

FWIW, the 230mm fan from BitFenix fits within the raised edge of the lid perfectly. Two holes line up so I had to cheat mounting the other two. I previously had a 200mm BitFenix Spectre Pro, which did fit all 4 holes because of it's myriad of mounting options, but it was making a strange clicking noise. Again, FWIW, if anyone is looking for fan options with this case.


----------



## Gdourado

I need your help about a possible mod.
I don't use the hdd bays in the front, the hot swap ones.
And my psu is long at 200mm, so I am wondering if it's possible to remove that cage all together.
Anyone did this mod? How does the front cover work without the cage?

Cheers!


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> I need your help about a possible mod.
> I don't use the hdd bays in the front, the hot swap ones.
> And my psu is long at 200mm, so I am wondering if it's possible to remove that cage all together.
> Anyone did this mod? How does the front cover work without the cage?
> 
> Cheers!


What I'm looking for is something like this:



But then I'm guessing there might be two openings at the front.

Cheers!


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> What I'm looking for is something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> But then I'm guessing there might be two openings at the front.
> 
> Cheers!


The plate on the back can be removed with screws but I think the cage is riveted to the chassis. You have this case, right? I'd suggest having a very close look.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> The plate on the back can be removed with screws but I think the cage is riveted to the chassis. You have this case, right? I'd suggest having a very close look.


Hello,
Yes, I have the case.
I already removed the hop swap pcb.
That made life easier on the PSU cables.
But since I don't use the bays at all, removing them would be good.

Cheers!


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Hello,
> Yes, I have the case.
> I already removed the hop swap pcb.
> That made life easier on the PSU cables.
> But since I don't use the bays at all, removing them would be good.
> 
> Cheers!


Go for it! Take a drill bit slightly smaller than the rivet and drill out the rivet _very slowly_.Grab some M3 nut/bolt sets to replace the rivet should you ever want to reinstall the cage.


----------



## Aptivus

Hello everyone, I'm new to the HAF and I just picked up my HAF Evo. I have a question about the hot swap bays. Has anyone ever tried to mode them to either be non-hot swap bays and/or maybe a 3.5" card reader? I tried searching the thread to no avail. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

You take out the pcb and tada ! its not a hot swap







plenty of people have ditched the pcb, especially the first version.


----------



## Hekynn

Question I just switched back to air cooling for my cpu aka hyper 212 evo and i was wondering whats the best 200mm fan that fit in the haf xb evo with a 212 evo? Thanks guys.


----------



## Jason33w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> You can fit 980s in this case with 4x120s if they're 25mm depth, which is standard. So this chassis handles length pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> Do some research on push pull configurations or play around with them. I went with Corsair SP120 quiet push AF120 quiet pull but there are many options out there.


Could anyone please tell me where to get those little clasps or whatever they are that organize the sleeved power cables that are going to the GPU's? I've been trying to search for some for my GPU's and Motherboard but can't seem to find them. I simply don't know what to search for. Thanks for any help! Have a great one.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason33w*
> 
> Could anyone please tell me where to get those little clasps or whatever they are that organize the sleeved power cables that are going to the GPU's? I've been trying to search for some for my GPU's and Motherboard but can't seem to find them. I simply don't know what to search for. Thanks for any help! Have a great one.




They are called "Revolver Combs"
I think @Tiberiusisgame got them from Here









or you could use a thread and a paper clip









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




I know a good youtube guide if..


----------



## Jason33w

Boom! Thanks!


----------



## contay

Hello guys!

I about accidentally made deal from this case. I originally bought it just bcs I got it cheap as a substitute my rig while I mod my FD R4. Now. More I think about it and more I read this thread I am more about to dump my R4 altogether because this lopk just about fantastic. And it fits nicely on my table.

I bought it from long distance friend second hand only for 40e so I think I made good deal. It is mesh-top version of XB (non evo).

What I am going to put there:
- Gigabyte gaming 5 (Z97)
-4790k cooled by Noctuas D14 with 2x TY-147
-Gigabyte g1 Gtx970
-Corsair RM850 (cablemod cables are coming too!)
-2x 140mm Akasa black apache front, 1x120mm behind

PSU is high wattage as I am going to put another G1 there soon. Would 200/230mm fan be adviced especially in sli-configuration, or can I drill rivets out replace mesh with window? And if 200mm fan is adviced, exhaust for sure?

I don't oc. Much.


----------



## spaniardunited

Top fan in an SLI config, probably.

That said, and as I'm sure you've read, many people have had varying results with the top fan. Some report better temps, some worse, so you'll just have to play around with it and see on which side of the coin you land.


----------



## contay

I sure will and report back once rig is done. As my case is still on the way, could someone measure maximum size of the window I could out inside the cupola as well distance of rivets? I could make window ready in workplace with tapped holes for small screws. Thanks!


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> I sure will and report back once rig is done. As my case is still on the way, could someone measure maximum size of the window I could out inside the cupola as well distance of rivets? I could make window ready in workplace with tapped holes for small screws. Thanks!


A BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm _and_ 230mm fit well. The 200mm will allow all 4 screws to work, whereas the 230mm fits 2 screws and you'll have to jury rig the other side of it. I replaced all of the plastic "rivets" with M3 black oxide screw sets that were long enough that I could bolt the bottom together. The 230mm is dead silent (I _do_ wear headphones, so disclaimer).


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> Top fan in an SLI config, probably.
> 
> That said, and as I'm sure you've read, many people have had varying results with the top fan. Some report better temps, some worse, so you'll just have to play around with it and see on which side of the coin you land.


Agreed. I've been accused of arguing this point with other users before. I've configured this fan as a filtered intake, an exhaust, and flipped all the fans in the case. Currently, it's performing rather well as a filtered intake on a Corsair Commander Mini fan controller set to 100% and I believe I'm maintaining positive pressure. Mileage will vary.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> 
> 
> They are called "Revolver Combs"
> I think @Tiberiusisgame got them from Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or you could use a thread and a paper clip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a good youtube guide if..


I did get them from there, yes. I would suggest getting more than you think you need because their availability is very low. I believe these are all 3D printed so they don't restock very quickly. They worked great with my 550 Paracord cables but I can't advise on their fit with PET, which is probably looser.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> A BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm _and_ 230mm fit well. The 200mm will allow all 4 screws to work, whereas the 230mm fits 2 screws and you'll have to jury rig the other side of it. I replaced all of the plastic "rivets" with M3 black oxide screw sets that were long enough that I could bolt the bottom together. The 230mm is dead silent (I _do_ wear headphones, so disclaimer).


This is what I actually meant, as I have the meshversion incoming and I'd like to make window ready.



Where L equals window side (maxinum that fits insude cupola), A and B hole distance from edge and D distance between holes.


----------



## Chipfire

Hi guys (and girls). Been a while and I am killing myself trying to read this 998 page thread. Any chance we can somehow organize all these pages? Or break all this down into smaller threads by subject? Maybe some kind of cooperative effort because it would probably kill a mere mortal to attempt it.

I have been using my HAF XB as a game machine - nothing too high end. An i-7 4790k @ 4.4 cooled with a Noctua NH-U14S. I really want to work on improving positive air pressure.

But meanwhile I have a second Mobo tray for the HAF XB. Anyone else have one? I was figuring that if I strategically place cables coming up from the bottom section and swap out the boot SSD (or somehow dual boot depending) it could work. Tell me what you think? I have several PCs and some parts so this is a want for me.


----------



## contay

So, I've read this thread way too much past few days while waiting my Haf xb to arrive. As it is preowned I might need to take it apart and clean it anyways so I thought why not to paint it. As I am not really a fan of red/black theme I though if I could do something different. But since my mobo is gigabytes gaming 5, it goes with same colors. So... I thought red and black themes other than ROG. Slowly I remebered gameseries that made me RTS-fan.

Would Brotherhood of Nod themed "Cabal unit" look good if I paint metallic frame red and leave other parts Black? Maybe red spectre pros flashing inside.

I didn't find any picture where metal frame was painted with one color and plastic parta with another.









Edit: I was just blind and found something after all. Maybe I paint front with same color (red) as frame and other parts leave(or paint) black


----------



## contay

Oh also. Many of you have been using this "plastidip". Do you use spraycan version or do you use one you one with thinner and paint gun?


----------



## Alpha_Cluster

Finally got around to posting the pics of my current build. I'm about to replace the motherboard and redo some of it to make it better. Will post those changes when done with much better pics.

I may have gone a bit overboard on the whole hot swap bays...


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpha_Cluster*
> 
> Finally got around to posting the pics of my current build. I'm about to replace the motherboard and redo some of it to make it better. Will post those changes when done with much better pics.
> 
> I may have gone a bit overboard on the whole hot swap bays...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Overboard? not at all!! you just utilize the CD-ROM slots better than most!
I like it!!









Or though the cable management could use a bit of an overhaul..


----------



## Alpha_Cluster

I have never been good at cable management so yeah it's horrible. I'm hoping to clean it up later this week along with a motherboard/cpu swap.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpha_Cluster*
> 
> I have never been good at cable management so yeah it's horrible. I'm hoping to clean it up later this week along with a motherboard/cpu swap.


I can't approve your rig unless the cable management is pristine

Yes, I'm back guys


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Yes, I'm back guys


Welcome back willy


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Welcome back willy


Eyup sammy


----------



## Thoth420

Hey all! I have an HAF XB on the way for a new build. I was looking for suggestions on CPU air cooler that will fit inside this case. Also how many extra fans should I order for this case(plan on putting the window shield addon to the top)? Also GPU is 1 Fury X so I will need to affix the radiator for that to something but would like to add a few extra fans aside that. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ludvigsen08

are there many of you who mounted feet on the side? just looking for ideas


----------



## Lokramnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludvigsen08*
> 
> are there many of you who mounted feet on the side? just looking for ideas


With this case you have plenty of choice when using an air cooler for your cpu. I'm using the Cooler Master V8 GTS and still got plenty of room to spare between the top of the cooler and the windowed top panel of the Haf XB.


----------



## Alpha_Cluster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Hey all! I have an HAF XB on the way for a new build. I was looking for suggestions on CPU air cooler that will fit inside this case. Also how many extra fans should I order for this case(plan on putting the window shield addon to the top)? Also GPU is 1 Fury X so I will need to affix the radiator for that to something but would like to add a few extra fans aside that. Thanks in advance!


Well you have two choices for the radiator. You can put it in the exhaust fan spot on the back or replace one of the front fans and mount it there. In either case you won't need an extra 120mm fan. with the glass top you can use up to a 185mm fan. So i fit a Cooler Master 212 evo in there fine.The only other fan slots are really the bottom two 80mm slots but those don't blow any error from the top so they aren't much use unless you have a bunch of hard drives in the bottom bay.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpha_Cluster*
> 
> Well you have two choices for the radiator. You can put it in the exhaust fan spot on the back or replace one of the front fans and mount it there. In either case you won't need an extra 120mm fan. with the glass top you can use up to a 185mm fan. So i fit a Cooler Master 212 evo in there fine.The only other fan slots are really the bottom two 80mm slots but those don't blow any error from the top so they aren't much use unless you have a bunch of hard drives in the bottom bay.


Hey thanks for the reply. Prefer to have the fury X Rad in the exhaust as you said. I changed my mind on the window just going to stick with the vented top. I was doing a bit more thinking after my post and while this might sound paranoid I worry about keeping the tubes from the fury x away from the cpu cooling fan(was planning on the 212 evo. I figured my alternative is to get an AIO 120mm cooler and mount that front and the Fury X rad to the rear this way there are no fans for the tubing to brush against but I wonder if I can make both sets of tubes route and still look clean without and ghetto kinks, bends etc.

My other concern with using an air cooler like the 212 evo is won't the cpu heat being dissipated dump right towards my fury x rad? I am not sure how much impact that would have since I plan on doing intake front exhaust rear as most people in this thread recommend. I am quite a novice builder and my understanding of airflow and such is limited to say the least.

I also have no clue which AIO 120mm CPU cooler to get for this case. Quiet and sturdy tubing is more important than performance for me in this build. Any suggestions or insights would be great.

Maybe I am just worried for nothing...until I see the case size and lay it all out I feel a bit in the dark about how much space I have to work with in there. I never used a case with the motherboard laying flat.

I should also note that I am not looking to pull any insane OC's on the CPU or GPU just want a clean looking build that runs as cool as possible and doesn't cook my other components unnecessarily. Also it is going to be running 24/7 all year round.


----------



## Slowpoke66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Hey all! I have an HAF XB on the way for a new build. I was looking for suggestions on CPU air cooler that will fit inside this case. Also how many extra fans should I order for this case(plan on putting the window shield addon to the top)? Also GPU is 1 Fury X so I will need to affix the radiator for that to something but would like to add a few extra fans aside that. Thanks in advance!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpha_Cluster*
> 
> Well you have two choices for the radiator. You can put it in the exhaust fan spot on the back or replace one of the front fans and mount it there. In either case you won't need an extra 120mm fan. with the glass top you can use up to a 185mm fan. So i fit a Cooler Master 212 evo in there fine.The only other fan slots are really the bottom two 80mm slots but those don't blow any error from the top so they aren't much use unless you have a bunch of hard drives in the bottom bay.


Hmm... According to the Fury X-manual You "must" place the radiator ABOVE the card;
"The radiator assembly must be mounted above the graphics card and in a location that has minimal impedance to air flow."
In that case (pun?) the only option left is in the top...

Does anyone know how important the positioning of the radiator really is?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slowpoke66*
> 
> Hmm... According to the Fury X-manual You "must" place the radiator ABOVE the card;
> "The radiator assembly must be mounted above the graphics card and in a location that has minimal impedance to air flow."
> In that case (pun?) the only option left is in the top...
> 
> Does anyone know how important the positioning of the radiator really is?


Damn can you even mount a 120mm RAD to the top of that case? I am also a bit skeptical about this whole above...I can see not putting it below the card but level should be ok since I have seen most with the tubes bending over top the card like a rainbow to the rad. It also says in there not to touch the rad or fan while the gpu is in use and a bunch of other laughable stuff. Guess I will have to wait and see.


----------



## Slowpoke66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Damn can you even mount a 120mm RAD to the top of that case? I am also a bit skeptical about this whole above...I can see not putting it below the card but level should be ok since I have seen most with the tubes bending over top the card like a rainbow to the rad. It also says in there not to touch the rad or fan while the gpu is in use and a bunch of other laughable stuff. Guess I will have to wait and see.


Found this: http://www.pcgameware.co.uk/reviews/graphics-cards/msi-radeon-r9-295-x2-graphics-card-review/

Go to the "Hardware Installation"-section...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slowpoke66*
> 
> Found this: http://www.pcgameware.co.uk/reviews/graphics-cards/msi-radeon-r9-295-x2-graphics-card-review/
> 
> Go to the "Hardware Installation"-section...


LMAO Looks like I am going to have to pick a conventional case.....









Thanks all for pointing that out...much appreciated.


----------



## Slowpoke66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> LMAO Looks like I am going to have to pick a conventional case.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all for pointing that out...much appreciated.


It sux! I like my XB Evo and was going to buy a Fury X, but now I'm not sure what to do...

1. Buy the Fury X anyway. Then place the Rad on my mesh top, with some modding (then sacrificing my 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro)
2. Buy the Fury X anyway and dust off my old HAF X
3. Skip the Fury X and wait for Fury Pro (with alternative third-party cooling solutions).

Bah...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slowpoke66*
> 
> It sux! I like my XB Evo and was going to buy a Fury X, but now I'm not sure what to do...
> 
> 1. Buy the Fury X anyway. Then place the Rad on my mesh top, with some modding (then sacrificing my 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro)
> 2. Buy the Fury X anyway and dust off my old HAF X
> 3. Skip the Fury X and wait for Fury Pro (with alternative third-party cooling solutions).
> 
> Bah...


Yep I thought I considered everything with this build and alas. I had a HAF932 that I donated to a friend....think I might pick another one of those up. It wasn't pretty but it was easy to build in and never let me down.


----------



## wthenshaw

Any sign of OP?

Edit: 10,000 posts!


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Any sign of OP?
> 
> Edit: 10,000 posts!












Congrats on the 10k! here is to another 10k!


----------



## spaniardunited

Wthenshaw you overachiever ...
Didn't realize about the Fury X ... dumb design but oh well, guess they don't get my money unless I end up going to the Air 540. And even then ...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> Wthenshaw you overachiever ...
> Didn't realize about the Fury X ... dumb design but oh well, guess they don't get my money unless I end up going to the Air 540. And even then ...


I'm so glad someone pointed it out and so sad that I will now not be able to join this club and use this awesome case...unless...second build!!!

I opted for the Fractal R5...a far shot from what I wanted but hey it will house the fury X correctly.


----------



## Alpha_Cluster

Good to hear someone found the manual info I was looking quickly to see if I could get even the size since I was in a hurry.


----------



## Alpha_Cluster

Ok so I noticed that my XB evo seems to bulge in the middle of the front plate. Anyone else seen this and have a solution?




I believe it's clean under it and it bows into the right place if I push down.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpha_Cluster*
> 
> Ok so I noticed that my XB evo seems to bulge in the middle of the front plate. Anyone else seen this and have a solution?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it's clean under it and it bows into the right place if I push down.


mine does that too. i thought it was because of my tinkering with the front panel, but maybe i need to investigate further. i'll post if if i find a fix for mine.


----------



## Gdourado

I too am thinking about a fury x, but the installation on the HAF XB also got me thinking.

Due to the layout of the case, if I install the radiator on the spread exhaust, the radiator would have to sit on its side, meaning the tubes would be to the side and not to the bottom.
This is something also mentioned on the AMD manual of the fury x.
Quote:


> The radiator should be mounted on the side of thechassis so that the tubes exit from the bottom edge of the radiator.


Is the fury X a definite no go on the HAF XB?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> I too am thinking about a fury x, but the installation on the HAF XB also got me thinking.
> 
> Due to the layout of the case, if I install the radiator on the spread exhaust, the radiator would have to sit on its side, meaning the tubes would be to the side and not to the bottom.
> This is something also mentioned on the AMD manual of the fury x.
> Is the fury X a definite no go on the HAF XB?


IMHO Fury is definetly no go no matter what, but would it be possible mount it as an intake to one front slot?

BTW, I just moved my rig from Define R4 to HAF XB. I bought this second hand, so few ssd-rails are missing. I am getting replacements from CM, so until then downstairs is a bit mess. I'll tidy it up later. Upstairs isn't perfect, but it'll work for now. I am getting second GTX 970 soon and I might invest for cablemods presleeved cables as well.

Here's few pics I took when I came from nightshift (damn good time building pc):




Picture quality is potato. I need some sleep.


----------



## Gdourado

Any big issues by assembling the Fury X radiator like this:


With the tubbing on the side and the radiator on the same level as the card.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> mine does that too. i thought it was because of my tinkering with the front panel, but maybe i need to investigate further. i'll post if if i find a fix for mine.


I think your front bezel is caught on something? That happens to mine during reinstallation and requires some delicate repositioning to correct. Do you have any cables running behind it? Are the plastic retention clips completely engaged?


----------



## ricercar

I'm only on page 580 of this thread. Has any one yet cut the HAF XB backplate to fit an 8th slot card (for Quad SLI)? Seems like there's enough metal back there that it wouldn't affect the structural integrity to cut out enough space for a card to clear the "8th" slot.

Just daydreaming...


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricercar*
> 
> I'm only on page 580 of this thread. Has any one yet cut the HAF XB backplate to fit an 8th slot card (for Quad SLI)? Seems like there's enough metal back there that it wouldn't affect the structural integrity to cut out enough space for a card to clear the "8th" slot.
> 
> Just daydreaming...


I would imagine that anyone doing Quad SLI would water-cool anyway, which would mean they would need a maximum of 7 slots.


----------



## ricercar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> I would imagine that anyone doing Quad SLI would water-cool anyway, which would mean they would need a maximum of 7 slots.


I think we're seeing things differently? Even if I water cool them, the four cards each are 2-slots wide where they attach to the rear wall of the case. Four 2-slot cards = 8 slots required on the back of the case.


----------



## imtlmzamora

HI every body, I'm looking to buy the haf xb evo but in my crazy gamer ego I want to integrate a gigabyte G1 GTX 980 ti (or two)... I know tha the standar 15 inches is to much to the almost 13 inches of the case but... someone have experience fitting a GTX 980 TI into this case or is a totally "this no going to works... chose other case or other Video Card"?

Also I Know that the Zotac GTX 980ti and the msi could fit (10.5 in and 13.58 in ) but I'm not sure about the performance









greetings


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imtlmzamora*
> 
> HI every body, I'm looking to buy the haf xb evo but in my crazy gamer ego I want to integrate a gigabyte G1 GTX 980 ti (or two)... I know tha the standar 15 inches is to much to the almost 13 inches of the case but... someone have experience fitting a GTX 980 TI into this case or is a totally "this no going to works... chose other case or other Video Card"?
> 
> Also I Know that the Zotac GTX 980ti and the msi could fit (10.5 in and 13.58 in ) but I'm not sure about the performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greetings


Hello. I have gtx 970 g1, which measures 312mm long. Gtx 980ti g1 measures 309mm long, so you will do good.
I am travelling Currently but there is image I had taken previously. You can see there is no room for fans or radiator inside metal frame. My 140mm Akasa apaches are mounted outside metal frame and behind the plastic cover as fans usually are.


----------



## imtlmzamora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Hello. I have gtx 970 g1, which measures 312mm long. Gtx 980ti g1 measures 309mm long, so you will do good.
> I am travelling Currently but there is image I had taken previously. You can see there is no room for fans or radiator inside metal frame. My 140mm Akasa apaches are mounted outside metal frame and behind the plastic cover as fans usually are.


you are right.. my bad

I check in the page of Gigabyte and you are rigth... it going to be a little tight



Also I think the amazon page need to check his data


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imtlmzamora*
> 
> you are right.. my bad
> 
> I check in the page of Gigabyte and you are rigth... it going to be a little tight
> 
> 
> 
> Also I think the amazon page need to check his data


It's not actually even tight. I can take few better pictures day after tomorriw when I get back home.


----------



## ricercar

Gah! Finished all 1002 pages of this thread, and now I'm starving for the next post. I guess I better post my own pic and join this club already.



Outside is totally stock so far, so no pics are worthwhile. I have great ideas from the thread, but haven't done any cutting yet.

EDIT
CPU - Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz LGA 1150 Desktop Processor
Motherboard - MSI Z97-Gaming 5 ATX Intel Motherboard
Graphics - MSI GTX 960 4G SLI
RAM - 32G PNY XLR8 DDR3 1866Mhz (PC3 14900) MD16384KD3-1866-K-X10
Hard Drive - Seagate 320GB NOTEBOOK HARD DRIVE-2.5-INCH SATA
Hard Drive - Hitachi 500GB 2.5" Notebook Hard Drive 5400 RPM
Cooling - Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 Silentwings CPU Cooler


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricercar*
> 
> Gah! Finished all 1002 pages of this thread, and now I'm starving for the next post. I guess I better post my own pic and join this club already.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside is totally stock so far, so no pics are worthwhile. I have great ideas from the thread, but haven't done any cutting yet.
> 
> EDIT
> CPU - Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz LGA 1150 Desktop Processor
> Motherboard - MSI Z97-Gaming 5 ATX Intel Motherboard
> Graphics - MSI GTX 960 4G SLI
> RAM - 32G PNY XLR8 DDR3 1866Mhz (PC3 14900) MD16384KD3-1866-K-X10
> Hard Drive - Seagate 320GB NOTEBOOK HARD DRIVE-2.5-INCH SATA
> Hard Drive - Hitachi 500GB 2.5" Notebook Hard Drive 5400 RPM
> Cooling - Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 Silentwings CPU Cooler


welcome to the club.


----------



## mendhak

I bought an EVGA GTX980 Ti Hybrid for the HAF XB Evo case. I found that the pipes on the graphics card were too high, and it was right up against the top fan.

The top fan will have to be removed if you're getting a 980 Ti Hybrid. I couldn't find this information when I was buying the card, so I thought I should share for future searchers.

Pushing against the fan.


I moved it to the outermost PCI slot, but even then it's pushing against the fan


Here's what it looks like when you're putting it together.


Right = front, left = back. I have the CPU radiator in front, pulling air in. EVGA 980Ti Hybrid radiator on the back, pushing air out. No other main fans. Temperatures on the motherboard still seem OK, though I'm not sure where else I can shove a fan.


View from outside the cover, you can see the pipe coming right up towards it.



Spoiler: Specs



CPU - i7 4790K
CPU Cooler - Corsair H100i
SSD - Crucial MX500 500 GB
Motherboard - ASUS Sabertooth Z97 Mark 1
GPU - EVGA GTX980 Ti Hybrid
RAM - Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB
PSU - Corsair AX860
Case - ...


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mendhak*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I bought an EVGA GTX980 Ti Hybrid for the HAF XB Evo case. I found that the pipes on the graphics card were too high, and it was right up against the top fan.
> 
> The top fan will have to be removed if you're getting a 980 Ti Hybrid. I couldn't find this information when I was buying the card, so I thought I should share for future searchers.
> 
> Pushing against the fan.
> 
> 
> I moved it to the outermost PCI slot, but even then it's pushing against the fan
> 
> 
> Here's what it looks like when you're putting it together.
> 
> 
> Right = front, left = back. I have the CPU radiator in front, pulling air in. EVGA 980Ti Hybrid radiator on the back, pushing air out. No other main fans. Temperatures on the motherboard still seem OK, though I'm not sure where else I can shove a fan.
> 
> 
> View from outside the cover, you can see the pipe coming right up towards it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Specs
> 
> 
> 
> CPU - i7 4790K
> CPU Cooler - Corsair H100i
> SSD - Crucial MX500 500 GB
> Motherboard - ASUS Sabertooth Z97 Mark 1
> GPU - EVGA GTX980 Ti Hybrid
> RAM - Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB
> PSU - Corsair AX860
> Case - ...


Do you actually need 200mm fan on top?


----------



## mendhak

Now that the CPU and GPU are under closed loops, I don't think I need it. I monitored the temperature on the motherboard while running benchmarks and it wasn't different.

With the previous GPU, the top fan did help get the heat out quite a lot!


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mendhak*
> 
> Now that the CPU and GPU are under closed loops, I don't think I need it. I monitored the temperature on the motherboard while running benchmarks and it wasn't different.
> 
> With the previous GPU, the top fan did help get the heat out quite a lot!


What was your previous g-card?

I have Gigabyte G1 GTX 970 and another one waiting on shelf. I don't have time until friday (or maybe thuersday) and I plan to run sli without top fan unless it is necessary. I do have one 230 spectre waiting though.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

you could swap mounting postions to the outside of the mesh


----------



## MicroCat

Expect to join this XB club soon. I have had it with trying to fiddle around in cramped towers. Tired of too limited maximum cooler height. And poor airflow. Cubes really are more efficient. I am volunteering to join the Borg Cube crew, XB style.

Considered the Air 540, but it sits on the wrong side and it's too pricey. The X9 was also on the list, but too large for my humble air-cooled needs and looks like it was made out of industrial chicken wire and leftover Air 540 plexiglass, imo. The Jonsbo W2 is dead sexy, but it mounts the MB in the wrong plane and it's unavailable North America. The XB meets all my basic layout/space requirements.

A couple of questions:

It's awesome the XB can be both a test bench and a closed case. Being able to swap fans, coolers, cards on a whim rather than a weekend project is very appealing.

Unfortunately for me, feel it looks better in test bench mode. Not fond of the plastic, over-creased front panel. I know that plastic and lots of creases in plastic are part of the CM HAF credo. But, not mine.

Has anyone fully modded the plastic bezel? Either with 20-30lbs of bondo or starting from scratch in aluminum?

And on the noise front, with quiet 140mm intake fans how much noisier is the XB than a 'silent' tower like a R4/R5 or Ghost?

Actually, less concerned with noise as I am with the look. Shallow? Probably. Noise I can deal with - made a CM 690 as quiet as a ghost. The looks, well...my modding skills are pretty much in the basement. Of the Ghetto mod thread.

Lack of skills and talent never stopped anyone before tho, right? And if my 20lb bondo front panel falls off, it's still a great test rig and can buy another one from CM for under $10. (MUST resist over-priced one-liners or great crease per dollar ratio statements)










This is a great thread, btw. Appreciate all the info condensed into a short 300+ pages. Looking forward to moving into multi-level computing. Single level cases should have gone the way of single core cpus.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Expect to join this XB club soon. I have had it with trying to fiddle around in cramped towers. Tired of too limited maximum cooler height. And poor airflow. Cubes really are more efficient. I am volunteering to join the Borg Cube crew, XB style.
> 
> Considered the Air 540, but it sits on the wrong side and it's too pricey. The X9 was also on the list, but too large for my humble air-cooled needs and looks like it was made out of industrial chicken wire and leftover Air 540 plexiglass, imo. The Jonsbo W2 is dead sexy, but it mounts the MB in the wrong plane and it's unavailable North America. The XB meets all my basic layout/space requirements.
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 
> It's awesome the XB can be both a test bench and a closed case. Being able to swap fans, coolers, cards on a whim rather than a weekend project is very appealing.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, feel it looks better in test bench mode. Not fond of the plastic, over-creased front panel. I know that plastic and lots of creases in plastic are part of the CM HAF credo. But, not mine.
> 
> Has anyone fully modded the plastic bezel? Either with 20-30lbs of bondo or starting from scratch in aluminum?
> 
> And on the noise front, with quiet 140mm intake fans how much noisier is the XB than a 'silent' tower like a R4/R5 or Ghost?
> 
> Actually, less concerned with noise as I am with the look. Shallow? Probably. Noise I can deal with - made a CM 690 as quiet as a ghost. The looks, well...my modding skills are pretty much in the basement. Of the Ghetto mod thread.
> 
> Lack of skills and talent never stopped anyone before tho, right? And if my 20lb bondo front panel falls off, it's still a great test rig and can buy another one from CM for under $10. (MUST resist over-priced one-liners or great crease per dollar ratio statements)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great thread, btw. Appreciate all the info condensed into a short 300+ pages. Looking forward to moving into multi-level computing. Single level cases should have gone the way of single core cpus.


Hello, mr MicroCat, we meet agains. Muahahaha!
No seriously. I switched from R4 to Haf Xb and while case itself is louder, fans usually run lower rpm due to way better airflow even I had all hdd cages removed from R4. Lower rpm makes case about equally loud/silent. I plan ordering demciflex filters on sides and reolacing top mesh with acryl if SLI can go without top fan (I have second G1 970 on shelf and I might have time today to install and test it). They (side filters and acryl top) might make this more quiet and I plan stuffing some thin noise absorbtion material there too around the filters and around top window.


----------



## MicroCat

Hi Contay! Thanks for the encouraging noise report. That's one concern off my list. The demciflex filters seem like a good idea in this case too. Now about that front bezel...


----------



## contay

I have to admit though, it is a bit noisier. But I trust some absorption mat and silent fan profile do the trick. My case sits next to me and it is audible if I have head set but nothing playing. Basically any ambient noise from headset cancels it and I won't notice when fans start having rpms during gaming sessions. Btw, someone went GTX 970 Gaming G1 SLI today!


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

that's a good idea, I wonder if anyone has done a borg theme'd case ?

looks like theres a few but non made f rom an xb


----------



## contay

What AiO-coolers you guys are using? I am planning Corsair h100i but I have heard some AIO pumps have weird noise when mounted horizontally placed mobo.


----------



## CarnageHimura

I'm using a Seidon 120 XL and always is working normal, I do hear the pump sound but it's barelly unperceptible, hope it helps.


----------



## contay

I mean, I have little problem. I'd like to mount 230 Spectre on my roof BUT: Noctua D-14 is too damn High, even with 120mm fans heat pipes collide. Also, I have Gigabyte G1 970 SLI sitting there (which I'd like to cool with said spectre) so it would be very tight fi with 240mm AiO in front. Damn hard decisions. Can 120mm rad cool 4790K if there is only boost but not OC?

E: Corsairs H80i GT looks promising with it's 49mm thick radiator. Any experience?

E2: I choose to make custom cut plexi glass that houses mesh covered 2x120mm fans above GPUs. I'll post pics when it is done.


----------



## Slowpoke66

I have a 280mm AIO installed in the front. Fans on the outside (push-config). No room for push-pull with long Gpu:s, though...


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slowpoke66*
> 
> I have a 280mm AIO installed in the front. Fans on the outside (push-config). No room for push-pull with long Gpu:s, though...


I have barely room for rads. G1 970 is 312mm long. It would fit yeah, but assembly would be hell. I get that custom top cover I mentioned this week. I also had an Idea of having Truespirit 120 Macho, which is about 15mm lower than D14 with 2x140mm fans. Of course I lose some cooling, but I barely overclock.

Does anyone have 230mm spectre or similiar 30mm thick top fan with any kind of towercooler installed? : )


----------



## contay

Meanwhile as I figure out what to do with cpu cooler and spectre, here's reason why my electric bills mysteriously rose.

20150714_174825.jpg 4069k .jpg file


----------



## Spock121

Got bored and started mocking things up for my upgrade/overhaul. I'm unsure about running a rear 120 rad, opinions?


----------



## panderaamon

Hello all, first time writing in this tread and would be happy if someone would be kind enough to answer a dilemma i have.

I'm planing on buying Asus X99 Deluxe/USB3.1 edition to my Haf XB case. I'm using Corsair H100i (3 fan, couldn't fit the 4th because of my Asus GTX 680D2CU) and was wondering if a Gigabyte GTX 980ti G1 Gaming GPU would fit with only 2 fans installed to the AIO cooler? I've measured the insides of the case to be 31.5cm the GPU is rated as a 31 cm. Any one tried it yet or have any ideas if it would fit? If not i'm planing on getting some other brand gpu.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panderaamon*
> 
> Hello all, first time writing in this tread and would be happy if someone would be kind enough to answer a dilemma i have.
> 
> I'm planing on buying Asus X99 Deluxe/USB3.1 edition to my Haf XB case. I'm using Corsair H100i (3 fan, couldn't fit the 4th because of my Asus GTX 680D2CU) and was wondering if a Gigabyte GTX 980ti G1 Gaming GPU would fit with only 2 fans installed to the AIO cooler? I've measured the insides of the case to be 31.5cm the GPU is rated as a 31 cm. Any one tried it yet or have any ideas if it would fit? If not i'm planing on getting some other brand gpu.


G1 to the victory! I have 2x Gigabyte G1 GTX 970 mounted there. They are 312mm long. I have fans mounted outside metal frame and there is roughly 35mm between gpus and front frame so there should fit radiator. I can take some measurements and pics in about 12 hours.

As you are using three fans on rad, have you 2 outside the frame and third one pulling air on the right (looking from front). Does third fan affect to temps much?


----------



## panderaamon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> G1 to the victory! I have 2x Gigabyte G1 GTX 970 mounted there. They are 312mm long. I have fans mounted outside metal frame and there is roughly 35mm between gpus and front frame so there should fit radiator. I can take some measurements and pics in about 12 hours.
> 
> As you are using three fans on rad, have you 2 outside the frame and third one pulling air on the right (looking from front). Does third fan affect to temps much?


Thanks for the quick reply. I would love to see a picture of your XB rig to figure what to do.

I didn't do any CPU temp testing with and without the 3rd fan. The fan is there majorly to cool the RAMs and to get some more airflow toward the top of the GPU.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panderaamon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. I would love to see a picture of your XB rig to figure what to do.
> 
> I didn't do any CPU temp testing with and without the 3rd fan. The fan is there majorly to cool the RAMs and to get some more airflow toward the top of the GPU.


Here are some lazy measurement pics. It appeas there is something like 33mm clearance from fan slots which come little more front than rest of the frame as you might know. But 240mm rad should fit there so I guess 30mm thick rad would fit.

Here is link to my drive folder pics are in:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://1drv.ms/1MauY28



Quality and lightning are potate. Sorry.


----------



## dpad007

Long time no see,glad the club is still kicking. Finally after a year n 2 months got some downtime to finish my haf xb,now i can sleep better.


----------



## spaniardunited

That is ...

VERY well done. No idea who/what it is, but it looks amazing.


----------



## dpad007

Its from a anime series, its the first main mech in the show. In this case there called evas, i think there were 5 or 6 dont remember. One of the few good anime series.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

HEY guys long time i haven't posted here HEHE . Im the one who did the plexi frosted stickers.. I still luv my baby :3 HAF XB.. What i need HELP WITH ... THE REMOVABLE TRAYS IN FRONT THE HOT SWAP BAYS HAS ANY ONE EVER DISASSEMBLE THE LATCHING MECHANISM ?? mine seemed to be Jammed up :/ when i pull the little leaver :/.. Help


----------



## MicroCat

So...a new HAF XB is on the way to my Muppet Labs, Case Butchery Division.

Haven't decided what exact mod tools to use on the front panel. Tempted to use a sawsall, but may need something bigger.









Keen to find out how easy/hard it will be to create a custom front panel. With the removable panels, surprised that CM doesn't offer a series of custom panels. Not a huge market, but would be unique and who wouldn't want to collect them all? From sleek to florescent grunge. Transparent acrylic to dark walls of carbon....

Keen to see what my fabrication-challenged exploits will create.


----------



## agrophel

Her is my HAF XB EVO.

Did mod case to fit Hot-swap bay from Supermicro


----------



## Shadowarez

Nice i plan on using my xb as a storage box and my video renderer i can send my projects to now to find out if i can fit a Titan X in there. Love the super micro hot swap mod.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Nice i plan on using my xb as a storage box and my video renderer i can send my projects to now to find out if i can fit a Titan X in there. Love the super micro hot swap mod.


You will have absolutely no problems fitting Titan X there as it is rather short card. I have (most likely) longest GTX 970 cards available there: Gigabyte G1 measuring 312mm and they do fine


----------



## Shadowarez

Sweet its been {Flame Suit} in its box under my current rig as its stand untill skylake comes out. Iv got 3 6TB drives ans a SM951 Nvme m.2 waiting to go into this case. Browsing this forum iv been think before i build i should mod it a bit get some side panel paint maybe more if i can get the auto body shop to do it lol.


----------



## linol

Hi!

Can some of you haf xb owners help me to measure A and B, on the picture I haveattached? 

haf_xb_evo2.jpg 72k .jpg file


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linol*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Can some of you haf xb owners help me to measure A and B, on the picture I haveattached?
> 
> haf_xb_evo2.jpg 72k .jpg file


Hey, it is about 345mm x 147mm, or A= 147mm and B= 345mm.


----------



## linol

Thanks!


----------



## Gdourado

Hello, how are you?
I am about to rebuild my build.
I sold some parts already and am in the process of selecting the new parts.

At first I was going to sell the HAF XB too and get a new case.
But now, I am thinking about keeping it and rebuild on the same case.

I need your help to setup cooling.

The case will be taking 2 Sapphire 390X Tri-x in crossfire.
Those cards are hot open air cooler cards and I will need to cool them down.
I will also need to cool the CPU which will be my binned i5 which will be at 4.8 ghz.

Now, I do t know what to do.
First I do t know if I should use and air cooler or an AIO for the CPU.
If I use a big tower air cooler, I won't be able to fit a top 200mm fan.
The top fan will probably be needed to help cool the GPUs.

So, to go air cooler, I should probably go for a top down cooler.
Would that have enough performance?

If I do that, I could do:
- 2 front 140mm air penetrators as intake,
- top 200mm Spectre pro as intake to feed the GPUs.
- rear 120mm as exhaust.
This would feed the GPUs with cold air but the air could get trapped due to small exhaust.
Also dust might be an issue due to the big top unfiltered intake.

Or I could do.
- 2 front 140mm air penetrators as intake,
- top 200mm Spectre pro as exhaust.
- rear 120mm as intake.
This would force the hot air to rise and exhaust from the top.
But the GPUs would not get that much cold air.
I do t know if temps would be better or worse.

Another option is to just have the two front intakes, a rear 120mm exhaust and a big air cooler on the CPU pointing the airflow to the back, like a noctua d15.

If I want a CPU AIO, some options too.

One is to use a large 240 or 280 AIO in the front as intake.
This will feed hot air to the case but provide better cooling for the CPU.
But the GPUs might choke due to the intake of hot air.
Unless I use the top 200mm as intake and a rear 120 as exhaust.

Or I could go for a thick 120mm AIO like a coolermaster seidon XL or a fractal kelvin 12.
I don't know due to the dual fan setup and thick radiator of those units provide clearance for a top 200mm fan.
If it is possible, I could do:

Front intake.
Top intake.
Rear AIO exhaust.

Or
Front intake.
Top exhaust
Rear AIO intake.

As you can see, there are lots of options.
I am really lost here.

Can you please help me out by sharing your experience, setups and results?

Thanks.
Cheers!


----------



## Slowpoke66

@Gdourado

I'm currently using this setup;

Nepton 280L w/ Akasa Apache Black 140mm as intake (the rad on the inside)
200mm Spectre Pro as intake (tried the other way around but my "top" gpu got too hot).
120mm rear fan as exhaust.

This will keep my [email protected],7 just under 70c while playing BF4 (with 1000rpm on my 140mm fans)
Though, it's a bit dissapointing that I must have my gpu fans at 75% to keep my Asus 290:s under 80c...










Btw, ambient temp: 24c


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slowpoke66*
> 
> @Gdourado
> 
> I'm currently using this setup;
> 
> Nepton 280L w/ Akasa Apache Black 140mm as intake (the rad on the inside)
> 200mm Spectre Pro as intake (tried the other way around but my "top" gpu got too hot).
> 120mm rear fan as exhaust.
> 
> This will keep my [email protected],7 just under 70c while playing BF4 (with 1000rpm on my 140mm fans)
> Though, it's a bit dissapointing that I must have my gpu fans at 75% to keep my Asus 290:s under 80c...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, ambient temp: 24c


Thanks for your reply.
Are your 290s reference or direcCU II?

I am thinking about two 140mm front intakes, top 200mm intake rear 120mm exhaust and a top flow CPU cooler like a be quiet dark rock TF.

Would this be a good setup?


----------



## Slowpoke66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> Are your 290s reference or direcCU II?
> 
> I am thinking about two 140mm front intakes, top 200mm intake rear 120mm exhaust and a top flow CPU cooler like a be quiet dark rock TF.
> 
> Would this be a good setup?


[email protected] Not so good oc:ers...









Good setup? Sure, why not?
If the height of the Dark Rock TF doesn't interfere with the Spectre Pro, ofc. But You have probably checked that already...


----------



## Gdourado

I don't know if the dark rock will fit.
The board is a MSI xpower, so the first gpu will go on the first pcie slot.
So I must see if it will clear the first pcie.
Any cooler suggestions?
A tower cooler is out because it would not clear the top fan.
Is a top flow cooler better? Or a 120mm aio?


----------



## Gdourado

Also, another thing I need to know...
Does a 120mm AIO with a thick radiator and push pull with two fans interfere with the top 200 fan?


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Also, another thing I need to know...
> Does a 120mm AIO with a thick radiator and push pull with two fans interfere with the top 200 fan?


I had a CM Seidon 120XL Push/Pull and a top 200 fan and is perfect ^^ don´t worry for that


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> I had a CM Seidon 120XL Push/Pull and a top 200 fan and is perfect ^^ don´t worry for that


Thanks for sharing.
Did you have the 120xl on the rear 120 exhaust spot?
Do you have any pictures of the setup?

Cheers!


----------



## ljsljs

Here's house! 
Came forward two pieces of 140 mm fan.
Here's the top of the MegaFlow.
BE QUIET! Dark Rock Top Flow will be.
How better efficiency of the fans?
Front and back inside, top up. TF motherboard heart
or
front and rear outward, in addition, TF motherboard blows
or
front and rear inside out, in addition, TF motherboard blows
or
front and rear inside out, top up the system board TF heart?
I'll advise you!


----------



## ljsljs

Here's house! 
Came forward two pieces of 140 mm fan.
Here's the top of the MegaFlow.
BE QUIET! Dark Rock Top Flow will be.
How better efficiency of the fans?
Front and back inside, MegaFlow out. TF motherboard heart
or
front and rear outward, inward MegaFlow, TF motherboard blows
or
blowing inward from the front, out the back of the heart, MegaFlow inward, blowing TF motherboard
or
blowing inward from the front, out the back of the heart, MegaFlow outward TF motherboard heart?
I'll advise you!


----------



## ljsljs

Sorry about the double posts.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> I had a CM Seidon 120XL Push/Pull and a top 200 fan and is perfect ^^ don´t worry for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> Did you have the 120xl on the rear 120 exhaust spot?
> Do you have any pictures of the setup?
> 
> Cheers!
Click to expand...

I had it on the front!

Onky had 2 photos, please, sorry for the huge amounts of dust they are before the spring cleaning, jejeje


----------



## contay

Hey guys. Would you rather go with kraken x61 or kraken x41 (push/pull) with 970 sli and [email protected] 1.3V. I could mount x61 (0ver 5mm clearance!) but then some airflow for SLI is obstructed by radiator. X41 is 140mm and it is thicker and would do good in push/pull while gpus get free cool air.

I have 230mm spectre and noctua 120mm redux NF-S12B exhausting hot air. No matter what ypu recommend,they do well now aswell when I have NH-D14 sitting on cpu. And yeah, 230mm spectre sit outside the case but it works very well.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

I'd go with air cooling those industrial noctuas are pretty bad ass but u need a rubber gasket, and the 3000rpm ones cant be put on a heat sink :/ would ditch sli in favor of a single card, at my build time it was vanilla titan. Right now its x but the other editions have been kinda meh, I would suggest waiting for 14 nm titan , hopefully sometime in 2016.


----------



## Shadowarez

By then hopefully well see if they once and for all updated sli its only been what 20 years.


----------



## contay

I actuallu solved this problem already. I'll stick with my D14 _with_ top fans mounted inside my case.


I cnc-machined new top plate to have both fans and the window.

Mounted on place, fans are on the mail coming soon as well as demciflex filter kit for my haf xb.


----------



## RedLetterDay

Hi!









I'm a first time builder who has been a lurker on this site for a while now.

I just got my HAF-XB Evo, and I'm now having a silly problem. I just can't figure out how to remove the front panel.









The case's manual says that I need to pull out the plastic tabs, but I can't get them to budge. I'm really worried about snapping them off.









I'm feeling kind of dumb here, and if anyone could give me some better instructions for removing the front panel, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

I brought this up to the rep when they said the front filter was removable







Start with the top and then go to one side constantly pulling outward (slight to moderate) with your other hand while popping the tabs. A major pain in the ass if you clean the filters with any regularity.


----------



## spaniardunited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedLetterDay*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a first time builder who has been a lurker on this site for a while now.
> 
> I just got my HAF-XB Evo, and I'm now having a silly problem. I just can't figure out how to remove the front panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case's manual says that I need to pull out the plastic tabs, but I can't get them to budge. I'm really worried about snapping them off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feeling kind of dumb here, and if anyone could give me some better instructions for removing the front panel, I would greatly appreciate it.


The tabs compress towards the outside and top edges, just squeeze it to the side.

I use my left hand to press in the top two of the left side tabs and my right to push in the top tab, after than the top two right sides are easy and the bottom two that are harder to reach (unless you take off the sides) take care of themselves.


----------



## Ludvigsen08

im in need of some help... with a Msi gtx 980 installed is there room for a 45mm rad in front ?
--- X< gpu rad fan
even though its big and spent houres on another case mod .. i kinda miss this case for some reason :s


----------



## contay

Finished plexi glass with dual 120mm fans. Little higher airflow than with 230mm Spectre, more consentrated hot air suction from SLI AND full size dual tower cpu cooler. Here are some pics!


----------



## MicroCat

Good work, contay!

Have the CPU temps gone down or up? Is that the CM plexi window you modded or was the plexi your fully custom creation?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Good work, contay!
> 
> Have the CPU temps gone down or up? Is that the CM plexi window you modded or was the plexi your fully custom creation?


I had originally mesh-top, which I carefully disassembled (all rivets are three part and intact!). That is 5mm polycarbonate which I machined on suction table at work (I work as CNC machinist while I have time from studies). It has M3 threads which keep it on it's place. They are in original locations so I didn't have to modify top cover, just used m3 screws. Fans are mounted with m3 counter sunk screws and custom made nuts I made. If I make another, I just make M4 threads for fan screws.

I haven't actually noticed much difference in cpu temps, mut I'd say 1-3 C lower. However, GPUs dropped 10C which is outstanding result. While playing World of tanks "top" card hit 75C and lower 68C while 230mm fan was in place. Now, top card hits 64 and bottom 53 C on long gaming periods. Other case fans are identically set and GTX 970s fan profile is the same as before.

Noise is about identical as those noctua reduxes run about 1050 rpm according to fan control (max 1200) and Spectre ran 900 (max 900). I am very pleased with temp drops.


----------



## MicroCat

CNC Machinist??!! That's cheating! I was hoping you'd say you made it from recycled water bottles using only simple kitchen utensils. You know, something I could duplicate at home.









A huge drop in GPU temps and small decrease in CPU temp is an awesome result - Congrats!!!

And since you have CNC magician skills have you thought about replacing that molded plastic front bezel with some custom polycarbonate or aluminum?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> CNC Machinist??!! That's cheating! I was hoping you'd say you made it from recycled water bottles using only simple kitchen utensils. You know, something I could duplicate at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A huge drop in GPU temps and small decrease in CPU temp is an awesome result - Congrats!!!
> 
> And since you have CNC magician skills have you thought about replacing that molded plastic front bezel with some custom polycarbonate or aluminum?


Now you mentioned it, I have plans yeah. Either machined aluminium front or laser cut and bent steel plate. I must plan it a bit first anyway.


----------



## MicroCat

Look forward to seeing what your planning reveals.

I'm going to do some (untidy) work with a dremel on acrylic or dibond or combo of both. Or I just might pour 10lbs of epoxy over the molded plastic bezel and sculpt some primitive shapes as befits my primitive skill set. ;-)


----------



## tdslam720

Hello all. New XB owner here hoping some vets can assist me.It took me way longer to get this thing build just due to the unfamiliarity with it. My biggest issue so far is how cramped everything it. Needs a lot of planning ahead of time. Cable management been a pain because of my stiff thick braided PSU cables. They were jamming up pretty hard against the X-Dock, so I removed the cage and was going to remove the trays but they're attached to the front panel slots. I didn't want a gaping hole in my case so I left them in there all limp being crushed by my cables.

That's the main thing I need ideas for. Any idea's what I can fill the massive hole with in the case if I remove those X-Dock trays. I was thinking maybe CM could send me a couple front panels similar to the 5.25s? Is there a cool LED screen I can shove in there? Anything really. What's everyone else doing for removing the X-Dock? I tried to do a search and couldn't find much. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Razroid

Goes nicely as my server next to my workstation :3



Almost looks like father and son or something XD


----------



## Shadowarez

Lol i have same setup my xb evo will be my skylake storage server. My sheild pro is my media player with kodi lol.


----------



## sefhyro

im think on upgrading my cooling system whit a full water cooling kit the thing is i want to use a double cd square resevoir or a single one the question i have will it do the same job has the normal reservoirs or will i have troube whit it since i think the pump cante be connected directly to the resevoir

litle update as well new motherboard and new processor still waiting for the graphics card the new one i bouhgt had isues so its still in warranty to find replacement or fix







my idea for the water tanks are these



and the double



my dought his reganding conecting to the pump will it have to be together or can i use a piece of tube to conected them together?


----------



## sefhyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpad007*
> 
> Its from a anime series, its the first main mech in the show. In this case there called evas, i think there were 5 or 6 dont remember. One of the few good anime series.


anime series evangelion

there where a couple of anime movies also


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Once I realized dual 980 ACX's meant the majority of the air was being exhausted upwards, and that my 230mm fan configured as an intake at the top may not be providing _optimal_ airflow for my GPUs, I ordered two Noctua 140mm industrial fans to serve as direct, filtered intakes for the GPUs, which meant swapping the 240mm Nepton rad for a 120mm 80i GT. I am happy to report that this rad only runs 2C hotter at around 50C under full load. The placement of the 80i means there is no longer internal clearance for the 230mm fan so instead of mounting it externally, I installed a 120mm fan in the mesh to assist the ACX exhaust directly out of the chassis. My cards now run at around 50C under load at 50% fan speeds so I can't complain.

I _really_ wish Corsair would hurry up with their 980 AIO bracket so I can use this spare Nepton!


----------



## contay

Did you see my top panel mod few posts ago? : ) Solves SLI exhaust problem


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

I just did, yes. Nice! You CNC machined a plate for that, huh? I did something similar a while back... only I used a hacksaw and a Dremel on a piece of plexi I harvested from an iMac G4 display. Good idea on the fan mounts though. Would work really well with a 240mm radiator for a GPU... hmm.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> I just did, yes. Nice! You CNC machined a plate for that, huh? I did something similar a while back... only I used a hacksaw and a Dremel on a piece of plexi I harvested from an iMac G4 display. Good idea on the fan mounts though. Would work really well with a 240mm radiator for a GPU... hmm.


It would, indeed and if tubes are mounted front, there MIGHT be space for 2x 240 AIO coolers, just add another fan holes on other side.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

I love the idea,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> It would, indeed and if tubes are mounted front, there MIGHT be space for 2x 240 AIO coolers, just add another fan holes on other side.


I love the idea, but tragically my Corsair H80i GT sticks out too far to allow for clearance with my 230mm fan, so the entire section of the plexi on that side of the case is forfeit. But 2 120 or 140mm radiators aren't out of the question.

I may not water cool both 980s anyway since I can't seem to get SLI to work well with G-Sync, so I'd likely put the AIO on the primary card and leave the second card to physics until they can work out those bugs. What a waste.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> I love the idea,
> I love the idea, but tragically my Corsair H80i GT sticks out too far to allow for clearance with my 230mm fan, so the entire section of the plexi on that side of the case is forfeit. But 2 120 or 140mm radiators aren't out of the question.
> 
> I may not water cool both 980s anyway since I can't seem to get SLI to work well with G-Sync, so I'd likely put the AIO on the primary card and leave the second card to physics until they can work out those bugs. What a waste.


I run 970 SLI without any problems and as you may have read, 2x120mm exhaust makes miracles for temps. I would go with that instead of watering one of your cards.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> I run 970 SLI without any problems and as you may have read, 2x120mm exhaust makes miracles for temps. I would go with that instead of watering one of your cards.


You know what, that's a good idea. I'll mock up two 120mms with some bailing wire on the mesh first as a test. If that improves my temps better than the 120mm I have on there right now, I'll cut the plexi. I wonder how I'm going to cut two perfect 120mm holes using a compass and a Dremel...


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> You know what, that's a good idea. I'll mock up two 120mms with some bailing wire on the mesh first as a test. If that improves my temps better than the 120mm I have on there right now, I'll cut the plexi. I wonder how I'm going to cut two perfect 120mm holes using a compass and a Dremel...


If you PM me your email, I can send cad drawing in PDF-format of that plexi glass I made. You can always use hole saw on powerdrill instead of dremel. There is sure size that fits somewhere around 105 to 110 mm.


----------



## contay

Let us know if you use my drawings, I'd like to see how your setups performs. I had huge drop on temps compared to mesh or mesh with outside mounted 230mm spectre.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Let us know if you use my drawings, I'd like to see how your setups performs. I had huge drop on temps compared to mesh or mesh with outside mounted 230mm spectre.


*Initial Results were unimpressive*
I think the difference between our setups and equipment could be key factors as to why my preliminary tests last night weren't impressive.

*Theory*
- I have precise fan control with 980 ACXs because EVGA's software allows me to set a fan curve, however your Windforces _may_ be moving more air around your case, which could be channeled using direct exhaust.
- I also have extremely positive airflow from dual 140mm 2000 RPM intake fans so the additional exhaust may not be moving much air. I _am_ using Corsair AF120mm Quiet edition fans pegged at 100% for this test but that may not be enough?

*Mockup*
I reversed the mesh screen so the fan grommets would be out of the way, then used plastic push-rivets, tape, and bailing wire to temporary mockup 2 Corsair AF120 Quiets in _both_ intake and exhaust configuration. During the test, I covered the rest of the mesh with a Gen 1 iPad to simulate plexi-glass and force airflow out of those fans.





*BASELINE*

*Fans in Intake configuration, SLI*

*Fans in Intake configuration, non-SLI*

*Fans in Exhaust configuration, SLI*



*Results*
I think these results warrant further investigation because I'm not seeing a dramatic improvement in anything, anywhere, tragically.

Incidentally, I enabled SLI again for this test and it played nicely with G-Sync.

Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## gringott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrophel*
> 
> Her is my HAF XB EVO.
> 
> Did mod case to fit Hot-swap bay from Supermicro


Could you share the model number or a link to that Supermicro drive bay? The only one I could find that looked like it was too big. Thank you.


----------



## agrophel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gringott*
> 
> Could you share the model number or a link to that Supermicro drive bay? The only one I could find that looked like it was too big. Thank you.


Supermicro CSE-M28SAB http://www.supermicro.com/products/accessories/mobilerack/CSE-M28SAB.cfm

I removed the fan, dont need it ot SSD


----------



## Ragnarok05

Does anyone else wish this case had the drive bays on the opposite sides? Cos My new PSU butts right into the back of my hotswap bays, and it really annoys me.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Let us know if you use my drawings, I'd like to see how your setups performs. I had huge drop on temps compared to mesh or mesh with outside mounted 230mm spectre.


I have some more results after last night's tests and they don't seem to support the theory that direct exhaust fans improve GPU cooling dramatically, at least not for my configuration or the EVGA ACX's. I consider 1 to 2C within the margin of error and inconsequential at these temperatures. If we were talking about the difference between 79C and 81C, that might be a different story.\

To give this test the best possible chance of success, I swapped out the Corsair Quiet fans for .4A static pressure variants that came with the H80i GT cooler (2500 RPM capable) and moved the second card to PCIE4 to give the primary card more breathing room. The tests are:

*Results*


CPU GPU 1 GPU 2
100% baseline 31 30 28
Performance baseline 29 28 27
no-direct-exhaust baseline 33 30 29

100% Heaven 4 38 54 52
Performance Heaven 4 38 53 52
no-direct-exhaust Heaven 4 39 56 54

*Fans Pegged at 100% - Baseline*


*Fans Pegged at 100% - Heaven 4 Benchmark*


*Fans on Performance mode in Corsair Link - Baseline*


*Fans on Performance mode in Corsair Link - Heaven 4 Benchmark*


*Fans on Performance mode in Corsair Link without - Baseline*


*Fans on Performance mode in Corsair Link - Heaven 4 Benchmark*


What sort of temperature differentials did you get, Contay?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have some more results after last night's tests and they don't seem to support the theory that direct exhaust fans improve GPU cooling dramatically, at least not for my configuration or the EVGA ACX's. I consider 1 to 2C within the margin of error and inconsequential at these temperatures. If we were talking about the difference between 79C and 81C, that might be a different story.\
> 
> To give this test the best possible chance of success, I swapped out the Corsair Quiet fans for .4A static pressure variants that came with the H80i GT cooler (2500 RPM capable) and moved the second card to PCIE4 to give the primary card more breathing room. The tests are:
> 
> *Results*
> 
> 
> CPU GPU 1 GPU 2
> 100% baseline 31 30 28
> Performance baseline 29 28 27
> no-direct-exhaust baseline 33 30 29
> 
> 100% Heaven 4 38 54 52
> Performance Heaven 4 38 53 52
> no-direct-exhaust Heaven 4 39 56 54
> 
> *Fans Pegged at 100% - Baseline*
> 
> 
> *Fans Pegged at 100% - Heaven 4 Benchmark*
> 
> 
> *Fans on Performance mode in Corsair Link - Baseline*
> 
> 
> *Fans on Performance mode in Corsair Link - Heaven 4 Benchmark*
> 
> 
> *Fans on Performance mode in Corsair Link without - Baseline*
> 
> 
> *Fans on Performance mode in Corsair Link - Heaven 4 Benchmark*
> 
> 
> What sort of temperature differentials did you get, Contay?


Hi, I am in a bit of hurry. That almost 10 degree drop came in gaming, just monitored with CPUID HWMonitor and checked the peak temps. Not very accurate, I know. Now, I am in a bit of a hurry but I did Firestrike extreme and temperatures were (1st card/2nd card): Top closed and no fans spinning 77/66, top fans spinning 600rpm (50%) 77/62, and top fans at 1200rpm (max) 74/61. While it seems little, noise level was lower as I forgot to lock graphics card fan speed to one setting. I do some more tests on weekend when I have time. I'll run same tests but I lock graphics card fans to one setting and run higher overclocks.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Hi, I am in a bit of hurry. That almost 10 degree drop came in gaming, just monitored with CPUID HWMonitor and checked the peak temps. Not very accurate, I know. Now, I am in a bit of a hurry but I did Firestrike extreme and temperatures were (1st card/2nd card): Top closed and no fans spinning 77/66, top fans spinning 600rpm (50%) 77/62, and top fans at 1200rpm (max) 74/61. While it seems little, noise level was lower as I forgot to lock graphics card fan speed to one setting. I do some more tests on weekend when I have time. I'll run same tests but I lock graphics card fans to one setting and run higher overclocks.


Sounds good. I'll do some in-game testing with HWMonitor as well then and check peak temps. Synthetics aren't really fair but they are more consistent than in-game tests.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Sounds good. I'll do some in-game testing with HWMonitor as well then and check peak temps. Synthetics aren't really fair but they are more consistent than in-game tests.


Yep, but they rip some power up, I didn't have time for 2 hour game session but 3x firestrike took only about 15min so it gave some guide.

EDIT: One important notion. My top exhaust is completely free as there is no mesh or no filters or covers to distract airflow. This makes difference when using mesh top with 230mm and 2x120mm with two open fan holes.


----------



## kithylin

I don't know if anyone else has thought of this yet, but I have and it's something I want to do with a HAF XB soon in the coming months.

These things: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA24G3434898

You could just completely remove the 2.5" internal drive rack, and go with two of these and end up with 16 x 2.5" drive bays and if you used laptop hard drives (and or SSD's), and these, you would have the capacity for 16 hard drives in a HAF XB.

Also supports SAS drives by the way, so this would make the HAF XB sort of interesting as a choice for a small compact NAS box.


----------



## gringott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragnarok05*
> 
> Does anyone else wish this case had the drive bays on the opposite sides? Cos My new PSU butts right into the back of my hotswap bays, and it really annoys me.


Yes, it is a big problem depending on power supply. My Seasonic PS is long, and only pulls air in from the bottom and exhausts out the back, there are no vent holes facing the docks. This causes poor ventilation and the top drive to overheat. I have purchased a PS mount that moves the PS back a few inches, but it will interfere with the bottom intake I am afraid. I intend to shut it down and check it out this week. I have also purchased two Noctua 40mm fans and a dual metal mount for them, my intent is to pull air in over the drives to be exhausted by the 80mm in the left rear - it's crazy that my SSDs have better cooling than my spinning HDDs.

Only problem with swapping the bays - might not be deep enough on the right side for DVD / CD / BR player..

More thinking and measuring are needed.


----------



## gringott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I don't know if anyone else has thought of this yet, but I have and it's something I want to do with a HAF XB soon in the coming months.
> 
> These things: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA24G3434898
> 
> You could just completely remove the 2.5" internal drive rack, and go with two of these and end up with 16 x 2.5" drive bays and if you used laptop hard drives (and or SSD's), and these, you would have the capacity for 16 hard drives in a HAF XB.
> 
> Also supports SAS drives by the way, so this would make the HAF XB sort of interesting as a choice for a small compact NAS box.


I have had the four bay version of this for years, I used it to RAID four 60GB SSDs back in the day. It is a quality product, all metal.


----------



## gringott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrophel*
> 
> Supermicro CSE-M28SAB http://www.supermicro.com/products/accessories/mobilerack/CSE-M28SAB.cfm
> 
> I removed the fan, dont need it ot SSD


Thank you. Did you have any problems with fit between it and your power supply?


----------



## agrophel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gringott*
> 
> Thank you. Did you have any problems with fit between it and your power supply?


I got Corsair AX750 PSU, there is about 10CM between PSU and Supermicro HDD doc.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Yep, but they rip some power up, I didn't have time for 2 hour game session but 3x firestrike took only about 15min so it gave some guide.
> 
> EDIT: One important notion. My top exhaust is completely free as there is no mesh or no filters or covers to distract airflow. This makes difference when using mesh top with 230mm and 2x120mm with two open fan holes.


I'm not using any mesh on the top exhaust either for this test. I covered the portion of the vent that does not have the fans to simulate the plexi-glass, but I also ran it without the cover and there was no appreciable difference.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Lian li makes a power supply bracket that gives you an extra inch or so , but u have to drill holes to use it.


----------



## Ludvigsen08

So unlucky. The finished case haf 922 fell down from the work bench. Coolent and parts everywhere. Both gpu and my hdds exept the ssd poof
Gone. Bought myself a msi gtx 980 gaming. Trying to see if it fits my xb. It does but i can no longer havd push pull. Atm trying to mod the front so i can have a push pull on my 45mm rad.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Aww man that suxs, srry to hear. I'd be tempted to try and fix what I could with the gpu(s)


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Aww man that suxs, srry to hear. I'd be tempted to try and fix what I could with the gpu(s)


I tried to bake them. Use preasured air . After som tries i got one of them working. But i ended up buying a newer gpu







it was time to upgrade anyways.

With the larger gpu and 45rad push pull. It now fits







heres a pic before its trimmed down. Its ugly but does Wondrs


----------



## Bonjovi

And This is my Beauty

In 4-5 days ill get MSI Gaming R9 390 8GB In case and in some 2-3month ill have Crossfire


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> And This is my Beauty
> In 4-5 days ill get MSI Gaming R9 390 8GB In case and in some 2-3month ill have Crossfire


I like the orange-red theme! If you're concerned about lid clearance or want to mount a top fan, you might try rotating the cooler block 90 degrees to pick up some of the hose slack.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Yep, but they rip some power up, I didn't have time for 2 hour game session but 3x firestrike took only about 15min so it gave some guide.
> 
> EDIT: One important notion. My top exhaust is completely free as there is no mesh or no filters or covers to distract airflow. This makes difference when using mesh top with 230mm and 2x120mm with two open fan holes.


It took me a moment to realize that you were saying my fans being mounted on the mesh might be restricting their airflow. I agree, but not enough to incur a 7C penalty, right?. I'll do some tests without the mesh as soon as possible to see if I can yield greater results.

What is your current configuration? Could you suggest any differences between ours that might make the difference?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> I like the orange-red theme! If you're concerned about lid clearance or want to mount a top fan, you might try rotating the cooler block 90 degrees to pick up some of the hose slack.
> It took me a moment to realize that you were saying my fans being mounted on the mesh might be restricting their airflow. I agree, but not enough to incur a 7C penalty, right?. I'll do some tests without the mesh as soon as possible to see if I can yield greater results.
> 
> What is your current configuration? Could you suggest any differences between ours that might make the difference?


Currently running same rig as before: 4790K with Noctuas D14 and 2x Ty-147, 2x Gigabyte GTX970 G1. I just realised I made one additional change when I made new top panel: I installed demciflex filters on the sides and 80mm fan slots. Also, I switched 2x80 from exhaust to intake for higher overpressure inside the case. But this still doesn't make 7C difference compared to yours. I haven't had time to test this with hours of gaming (I haven't had time to play : / ). On weekend I plan running some BF4 so I can test it with top blocked with book or something, open top but zero rpm, and aroun 1000 rpm. I'll let you know.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Currently running same rig as before: 4790K with Noctuas D14 and 2x Ty-147, 2x Gigabyte GTX970 G1. I just realised I made one additional change when I made new top panel: I installed demciflex filters on the sides and 80mm fan slots. Also, I switched 2x80 from exhaust to intake for higher overpressure inside the case. But this still doesn't make 7C difference compared to yours. I haven't had time to test this with hours of gaming (I haven't had time to play : / ). On weekend I plan running some BF4 so I can test it with top blocked with book or something, open top but zero rpm, and aroun 1000 rpm. I'll let you know.


See now this is very interesting. I have had Demciflex filters on the 2x80mm fans, which are also intakes, and have them on the side panels as well. I'm beginning to wonder if the 970 ACX cooler design is different enough that it could improve that much, or if the 970's heat production isn't the same as the 980.

Please let me know what you find. I've been wracking my brain trying to figure out how I could drop my GPUs by 7C using just fans; that would be amazing.


----------



## Shadowarez

Theres no way for a swiftech H240x or a H320 becuase of the rad size right?


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Theres no way for a swiftech H240x or a H320 becuase of the rad size right?


Every thing is possible with this case. I had msi 660ti with 45mm 360rad in push pull. Done with minor grinding.
Atm i got a bigge gpu msi 980. To make it fit with the same rad. I had to cut open the front so i could move the further out, about 1.4cm

Good luck


----------



## Shadowarez

Nice i have a Swiftech H320 sitting in a box from my rigs first incarnation that after putting 6 noctua nff12 in couldnt get it to thread didnt get lga 2011 screws lol so its been sitting since a week after the 4960x was released.


----------



## Ludvigsen08

My 240 rad got busted in the drop







so i got this 160rad with enermax push pull. My pump got cracked on the thread fittings trying desperate to fix it.
So this case will have a 120 360 and a 160rad all 45mm thick push pull. Soon gonna strip the 980gtx for watercooling. Might go for sli 980 in a month or so







just néed it ready for fallout 4


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Almost ready for test run. The first floor is getting stuffed with goodies. Still theres few more wires to do. I made my own power cable for my ssd\hdd. The 6 front fans are all connected to a 4pin splitter thingy







hidden behind the front cover


----------



## ligurish

Hi XB'ers.

I got the box and I'm really enjoying it. I am contemplating a Corsair Hydro H100i GTx (behind the mesh) or a Cooler Master D92 or 212x EVO. Either liquid cooling or air cooling obviously.

What do you guys think? I've already ordered a Cooler Master Megaflow 200mm fan for the top mesh. Will there be clearance for the 212/D92 if I put in the 200mm fan?

This is what's in the case. Not looking at overclocking per se, but there is currently pretty warm air coming out the top of the case where the stock Intel i5 3470 CPU is situated (with stock fan). The area above the XFX R9 280x 3GB is very cool. Getting the 200mm to try suck out the hot air around the CPU.

Currently there are two 120mm Corsair AF120's in the front mesh and one AF120 at the back as an exhaust. Red AF120's and blue 200mm. No red in stock.

Do you think given my "rig" that I need to go for the Hydro 100i GTx or do you reckon just sticking that 200mm is going to be enough to pull the air out?

Complete specs:
Corsair XB Evo
Intel Core i5 3470 stock and stock fan
32GB Corsair Vengeance Pro silver stock heatsinks (clearance issues with the above air coolers?) (I run VM's)
1x 256GB Transcend SSD
2x 1TB 7200RPM drives
1x 2TB 5900RPM drive
Raidmax 750W Semi-modular PSU
XFX R9 280x 3GB
LG DVD Writer

This box is mainly for gaming, pretty much only for gaming, especially GTA V.

Sorry for the long windednesses (is that a word?), but I really want to get this right. The Hydro is probably going to fit the best, push/pull ok in the chassis and the graphics card?

Hydro H100i is ZAR1583 ($118,91) (A car payment)
212x is around ZAR691 ($51,90) (Night out for 4 at decent restaurant)
D92 is around ZAR714 ($53,63) (AAA game)

Yes, our exchange rate sucks









Thanks in advance


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ligurish*
> 
> Hi XB'ers.
> 
> ...
> 
> Thanks in advance


Take this for what it is; solicited advice. Your question is a loaded one because there are many opinions on cooling with this case and only pseudo-science backing it up. I've spent the better part of a year tweaking my configuration, tearing it down and rebuilding it. I've gone from a 240mm radiator to a thick 120mm and noticed almost no change in temperature at load as long as my fan RPM was stepped up, seen temperatures for my GPUs all over the map, used 2 120mm all the way up to a single 230mm fan on the lid in both push and pull, used a plexiglass window, created ducting and baffles for airflow, and seen no major difference at load...

Here's what I've learned in all of this. You will drive yourself mad chasing a few degrees C, only to be foiled by room ambient temperatures. No matter what you do, you will never achieve temperatures below ambient using radiators and fans, so if your room is 33C, that's what you've got to work with.

If you can swing it, use the largest possible fans. 2 140mm intake fans on the front behind a filter is outstanding for airflow (I love Noctua's Industrial fans; they practically blow the serial label off the GPU PCB). Couple this with a 120mm thick radiator for your CPU configured as an exhaust, not an intake. In experimenting with this configuration and a several different lid fans, including plexi-glass, I noticed very little difference. Your mileage may vary, but direct airflow seems to be the key. Every fluid perturbation has an impact of thermal transfer by reducing air contact and detracting from that linear airflow with side or top fans will do this.

I've decided to stick with front-to-back airflow for a while.

This is a set of ambient temperatures. Notice the fairly high fan RPMs. With headphones, I don't hear a thing. If you're sensitive to noise, be comfortable with above-ambient idle temperatures.


----------



## ligurish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Take this for what it is; solicited advice. Your question is a loaded one because there are many opinions on cooling with this case and only pseudo-science backing it up. I've spent the better part of a year tweaking my configuration, tearing it down and rebuilding it. I've gone from a 240mm radiator to a thick 120mm and noticed almost no change in temperature at load as long as my fan RPM was stepped up, seen temperatures for my GPUs all over the map, used 2 120mm all the way up to a single 230mm fan on the lid in both push and pull, used a plexiglass window, created ducting and baffles for airflow, and seen no major difference at load...
> 
> Here's what I've learned in all of this. You will drive yourself mad chasing a few degrees C, only to be foiled by room ambient temperatures. No matter what you do, you will never achieve temperatures below ambient using radiators and fans, so if your room is 33C, that's what you've got to work with.
> 
> If you can swing it, use the largest possible fans. 2 140mm intake fans on the front behind a filter is outstanding for airflow (I love Noctua's Industrial fans; they practically blow the serial label off the GPU PCB). Couple this with a 120mm thick radiator for your CPU configured as an exhaust, not an intake. In experimenting with this configuration and a several different lid fans, including plexi-glass, I noticed very little difference. Your mileage may vary, but direct airflow seems to be the key. Every fluid perturbation has an impact of thermal transfer by reducing air contact and detracting from that linear airflow with side or top fans will do this.
> 
> I've decided to stick with front-to-back airflow for a while.
> 
> This is a set of ambient temperatures. Notice the fairly high fan RPMs. With headphones, I don't hear a thing. If you're sensitive to noise, be comfortable with above-ambient idle temperatures.


Awesome, thank you so much for the advice. I'm taking away from this, PLEASE correct me if I am wrong, I should consider maybe a Hydro H75 and get two decent front fans? I've been out of the PC world (personally) for a while. Typing this on my 13" MacBook Pro. The H75 is roughly ZAR1200 here. Can't get Noctua here. Friend is state side, but he's coming back on Sunday







So not much time to get some from over there.
Thanks again for the advice, it's really appreciated.

Side note, leakage on a CLC? Is it really an issue?


----------



## ligurish

Another quick one, should I replace the AF120's with AF140's, or just wait for the AF120's to die? Much difference?


----------



## contay

Also sonething worth considering. If you can get Thermalright Macho 120mm version, it could(should if I measured correctly) fit with 200mm top fan.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ligurish*
> 
> Another quick one, should I replace the AF120's with AF140's, or just wait for the AF120's to die? Much difference?


Big difference, yes. Larger fans means more airflow or the same airflow at lower RPMs. Is there a reason you're sticking with AFs? I own about a dozen of the Quiet versions and they're pretty but not that impressive.


----------



## ligurish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Big difference, yes. Larger fans means more airflow or the same airflow at lower RPMs. Is there a reason you're sticking with AFs? I own about a dozen of the Quiet versions and they're pretty but not that impressive.


No particular reason. We are very limited as to what we can get here? With the ZAR vs US$ exchange rate, things other than what is readily available is very pricey to import. What would you suggest?

Thanks.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ligurish*
> 
> No particular reason. We are very limited as to what we can get here? With the ZAR vs US$ exchange rate, things other than what is readily available is very pricey to import. What would you suggest?
> 
> Thanks.


Noctua is an Austrian company. You might be able to purchase directly from them? I really like their NF140 PPC Industrial 2000 RPM fans.
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=82&lng=en[/URL]

You won't need the IP67 version unless you're operating in industrial situations but I would definitely suggest the PWM versions. These fans have additional taps in the motor for more efficient operation. I've seen this same fan motor design in the EVGA ACX 2.0 cooler and they always boast higher efficiency and lower amp draw.


----------



## ligurish

Thanks for that. They referred me to www.evetech.co.za but they only have NZXT.

What I've found so far in 140mm:
NZXT
BitFenix Spectre
Corsair AF/SP
Cooler Master


----------



## kithylin

Well. I went to my local Fry's Electronics 2 days ago and armed with a tape measure I measured the HAF XB. Some sad news was learned from this.

There's only 13 inches from the I/O Backplates to the front metal.

The reason this is bad, is my plan to put "double stuffed" radiator in the front internally (two sets of fans, push-pull) without modifying the thing means it wouldn't work. My GTX 770's are 10.5" long, and even if I used super-dense fin-count, thinner radiators (30mm wide) with two 25mm fans either side, that comes out to 80mm or 3.14 inches. ... so 3.14 + 10.5 = 13.64 inches total, too long and I could tell the XB wouldn't work before even buying it. Never mind if I ever wanted to try 10-inch video cards some day. Besides that, also, no dust filters for the front intake fans that I can find anywhere on the XB, which is a really big negative.

So I'm probably going to have to switch to my alternative plan, the Corsair Carbide Air 540. 14-inches from backplates to front metal.

I just thought I would post my clearance findings here for others considering building this case.

And yes, if you use super-dense 30-fins-per-inch or more radiators, you do need two high static pressure fans in push-pull to get adequate cooling and actually get airflow through the damn thing into the case. If you just use one set of fans, it will cool the thing yes, but then you get almost no airflow out the other side.

So anyway... hope you plan to use small video cards with the haf XB, or a really thick 60mm or more radiator with low fin density and one set of fans, or something else.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ligurish*
> 
> Thanks for that. They referred me to www.evetech.co.za but they only have NZXT.
> 
> What I've found so far in 140mm:
> NZXT
> BitFenix Spectre
> Corsair AF/SP
> Cooler Master


If you're willing to do some research, take a look at some reviews and Youtube videos before you purchase. I'm sure you can find access to the Noctuas somewhere if you look. If not, I'm sure you can get someone to send them to you. Definitely research them first. I spent way too much money on so many fans that made no measurable difference... sigh.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Well. I went to my local Fry's Electronics 2 days ago and armed with a tape measure I measured the HAF XB. Some sad news was learned from this.
> 
> There's only 13 inches from the I/O Backplates to the front metal.
> 
> The reason this is bad, is my plan to put "double stuffed" radiator in the front internally (two sets of fans, push-pull) without modifying the thing means it wouldn't work. My GTX 770's are 10.5" long, and even if I used super-dense fin-count, thinner radiators (30mm wide) with two 25mm fans either side, that comes out to 80mm or 3.14 inches. ... so 3.14 + 10.5 = 13.64 inches total, too long and I could tell the XB wouldn't work before even buying it. Never mind if I ever wanted to try 10-inch video cards some day. Besides that, also, no dust filters for the front intake fans that I can find anywhere on the XB, which is a really big negative.
> 
> So I'm probably going to have to switch to my alternative plan, the Corsair Carbide Air 540. 14-inches from backplates to front metal.
> 
> I just thought I would post my clearance findings here for others considering building this case.
> 
> And yes, if you use super-dense 30-fins-per-inch or more radiators, you do need two high static pressure fans in push-pull to get adequate cooling and actually get airflow through the damn thing into the case. If you just use one set of fans, it will cool the thing yes, but then you get almost no airflow out the other side.
> 
> So anyway... hope you plan to use small video cards with the haf XB, or a really thick 60mm or more radiator with low fin density and one set of fans, or something else.


Did you try to put the external set of fans on the outside of the chassis behind the front bezel? I know I've done this setup with 2 980s (10.5" long) without issue.


----------



## ligurish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> If you're willing to do some research, take a look at some reviews and Youtube videos before you purchase. I'm sure you can find access to the Noctuas somewhere if you look. If not, I'm sure you can get someone to send them to you. Definitely research them first. I spent way too much money on so many fans that made no measurable difference... sigh.


I might just hang on to the AF120's till October/November and then when my other friend comes back from Florida, I will order some NF-A14's. I hear Bitfenix is also OK? What you think? Btw, you rock, you've been incredibly helpful.

I've done quite a bit of reading/watching on the H75 and I think I will get it. Then at some point get the NF-A14's.
They are already bringing back a Pebble Steel for me, so asking for more things might be uncool (haha) at this point. I will continue scouring for the NF-A14's, they are around ZAR1000 for 2 on eBay.

Thanks again


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ligurish*
> 
> I might just hang on to the AF120's till October/November and then when my other friend comes back from Florida, I will order some NF-A14's. I hear Bitfenix is also OK? What you think? Btw, you rock, you've been incredibly helpful.
> 
> I've done quite a bit of reading/watching on the H75 and I think I will get it. Then at some point get the NF-A14's.
> They are already bringing back a Pebble Steel for me, so asking for more things might be uncool (haha) at this point. I will continue scouring for the NF-A14's, they are around ZAR1000 for 2 on eBay.
> 
> Thanks again


You're welcome!

I own a few Bitfenix fans, actually. I hear they honor their replacement policy 100%, but that may be difficult if you're in a more remote location. I've also had quite a few issues with their quality control. I think I've come to the conclusion that the best manufacturers of components are the ones who specialize in components, not the ones who make everything. But if the larger companies contract their work out to the right specialized manufacturers, then my conclusion is invalid. *Research* is the only way to discern this.

Good luck.


----------



## ligurish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> I own a few Bitfenix fans, actually. I hear they honor their replacement policy 100%, but that may be difficult if you're in a more remote location. I've also had quite a few issues with their quality control. I think I've come to the conclusion that the best manufacturers of components are the ones who specialize in components, not the ones who make everything. But if the larger companies contract their work out to the right specialized manufacturers, then my conclusion is invalid. *Research* is the only way to discern this.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks again, you've been awesome









Found this, it's just ridiculous:
http://www.wantitall.co.za/PC-Hardware/Noctua-140mm-Premium-Quiet-Quality-Fan-with-AAO-Frame-Technology-NF-A14-PWM__B00CP6QLY6


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ligurish*
> 
> Thanks again, you've been awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this, it's just ridiculous:
> http://www.wantitall.co.za/PC-Hardware/Noctua-140mm-Premium-Quiet-Quality-Fan-with-AAO-Frame-Technology-NF-A14-PWM__B00CP6QLY6


Those are nice but they aren't the industrial versions, which are black. What electronics stores are in your area or who regularly ships to you?


----------



## ligurish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Also sonething worth considering. If you can get Thermalright Macho 120mm version, it could(should if I measured correctly) fit with 200mm top fan.


Thanks







I just checked our local listing and they pretty much only have heatsinks for RAM etc, no Liquid Cooling systems unfortunately.

South Africa so great when it comes to actually buying the stuff


----------



## ligurish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Those are nice but they aren't the industrial versions, which are black. What electronics stores are in your area or who regularly ships to you?


I buy from:
www.takealot.com
www.rebeltech.co.za

I have a supplier called Rectron (that I'm not registered with directly) that in turn supplies the company that I buy from, who gets my Corsair stuff for me. Sho!

I can also get the Intel Thermal Liquid Solution.

EDIT: Have family in Vienna, Virginia, as well as Washington, DC. Friend coming back Sunday is in Fort Lauderdale.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ligurish*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked our local listing and they pretty much only have heatsinks for RAM etc, no Liquid Cooling systems unfortunately.
> 
> South Africa so great when it comes to actually buying the stuff


Oh, Macho 120 is very thick aircooler, no ClC. It stands 150mm high so it should fit with top fan.

E: At least you get custom demciflex filters cheap in SA.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ligurish*
> 
> I buy from:
> www.takealot.com
> www.rebeltech.co.za
> 
> I have a supplier called Rectron (that I'm not registered with directly) that in turn supplies the company that I buy from, who gets my Corsair stuff for me. Sho!
> 
> I can also get the Intel Thermal Liquid Solution.
> 
> EDIT: Have family in Vienna, Virginia, as well as Washington, DC. Friend coming back Sunday is in Fort Lauderdale.


Well if you can't have someone bring it to you, you could consider a 3rd party shipper. https://www.myus.com/pricing/calculate-shipping/ Bit pricey though.


----------



## ligurish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Well if you can't have someone bring it to you, you could consider a 3rd party shipper. https://www.myus.com/pricing/calculate-shipping/ Bit pricey though.


Will look into it. I have a "tab" for shipping with my aunt in Virginia. But she sends regular USPS and the South African Postal Service is an absolute joke. Striked for 7 months. Received something I ordered a year ago, a year later.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> If you're willing to do some research, take a look at some reviews and Youtube videos before you purchase. I'm sure you can find access to the Noctuas somewhere if you look. If not, I'm sure you can get someone to send them to you. Definitely research them first. I spent way too much money on so many fans that made no measurable difference... sigh.


Personally In 140mm when I had my Corsair H110 a few years ago I used Yate Loon brushless 140mm fans, high static pressure and not very loud at all even at 100% speed.

Try looking for: Yate Loon D14SH-12.

See here: 



 Guy's a little weird at some of his comments, but you do get to hear em in action and how quiet they actually are.


----------



## ligurish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Personally In 140mm when I had my Corsair H110 a few years ago I used Yate Loon brushless 140mm fans, high static pressure and not very loud at all even at 100% speed.
> 
> Try looking for: Yate Loon D14SH-12.
> 
> See here:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy's a little weird at some of his comments, but you do get to hear em in action and how quiet they actually are.


Cool, thanks







Will check it out.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ligurish*
> 
> I might just hang on to the AF120's till October/November and then when my other friend comes back from Florida, I will order some NF-A14's. I hear Bitfenix is also OK? What you think? Btw, you rock, you've been incredibly helpful.
> 
> I've done quite a bit of reading/watching on the H75 and I think I will get it. Then at some point get the NF-A14's.
> They are already bringing back a Pebble Steel for me, so asking for more things might be uncool (haha) at this point. I will continue scouring for the NF-A14's, they are around ZAR1000 for 2 on eBay.
> 
> Thanks again


H75 is nice. I like the H80i GT better ;-) Allows fan control via software but it won't fit with your 200mm lid fan. Tried it.


----------



## ligurish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> H75 is nice. I like the H80i GT better ;-) Allows fan control via software but it won't fit with your 200mm lid fan. Tried it.


Ok cool. Will check price. The 200mm was relatively cheap. Will 80i fit in the 120mm space at the back? Or is it 140mm. Sorry, it's bed time and I don't have case with me


----------



## gringott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Lian li makes a power supply bracket that gives you an extra inch or so , but u have to drill holes to use it.


I've had the bracket for a while but didn't have time to do it. Today I made time, I installed a three drive SAS/SATA unit on the left size, drilled out all the rivets for the drive cages, replaced with screws, and put in the power supply extender. It gives an extra 1 and 1/8th" inch. Made all the difference. Room for cables ha ha.

Next project is to figure out what I am going to do with the area the CoolerMaster trays are.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ligurish*
> 
> I might just hang on to the AF120's till October/November and then when my other friend comes back from Florida, I will order some NF-A14's. I hear Bitfenix is also OK? What you think? Btw, you rock, you've been incredibly helpful.
> 
> I've done quite a bit of reading/watching on the H75 and I think I will get it. Then at some point get the NF-A14's.
> They are already bringing back a Pebble Steel for me, so asking for more things might be uncool (haha) at this point. I will continue scouring for the NF-A14's, they are around ZAR1000 for 2 on eBay.
> 
> Thanks again


H75 is nice. I like the H80i GT better ;-) Allows fan control via software; Corsair Link.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ligurish*
> 
> Ok cool. Will check price. The 200mm was relatively cheap. Will 80i fit in the 120mm space at the back? Or is it 140mm. Sorry, it's bed time and I don't have case with me


The 120mm will fit in the back, yes. Check out my photos for examples.


----------



## Bonjovi

Here is My system

MB :Asrock Fatal1tyZ97Professional
CPU : Devil's Canyon I7-4790K T.Boost 4.4
COOLER : Corsari H100I GTX
CASE : CM : HAF XB
GPU : MSI R9 390 8GB GAMING
RAM : Corsair Vengeance Pro 4X4GB
SSD : Samsung 840 Evo 250 GB
PSU : Corsair AX860I Platinum


----------



## dpad007

Was up people,nice rig bon jovi. A little update on my rig, still need to test out the heat dissipation. Thinking of painting heat sink on my gpu, so decided to test out on my cpu cooler first just in case it doesn't work. Read a lot of info from various sites,everyone is kinda 50 50 on painting or not painting heatsinks. We shall see.


----------



## DapperDan795

Hey guys. Just pulled the trigger on one of these again. I'm really curious how folks have mounted a bay res to be stable on both sides. My fan controller could only be screwed down on the left side. Guess I can officially join the club?


----------



## Switchkill

I am going to buy this case from a friend selling it for 45$ what shall i expect and the front fan grill is a bit rusted how can i deal with it ? I currently own a 300r and its huge size is a bit pain in the ass.


----------



## gringott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Switchkill*
> 
> I am going to buy this case from a friend selling it for 45$ what shall i expect and the front fan grill is a bit rusted how can i deal with it ? I currently own a 300r and its huge size is a bit pain in the ass.


The entire front plastic bezel with mesh is $9.99 at the Cooler Master store, however they charge a bit for shipping. Just buy a new one or paint the rusted grill.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Switchkill*
> 
> I am going to buy this case from a friend selling it for 45$ what shall i expect and the front fan grill is a bit rusted how can i deal with it ? I currently own a 300r and its huge size is a bit pain in the ass.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gringott*
> 
> The entire front plastic bezel with mesh is $9.99 at the Cooler Master store, however they charge a bit for shipping. Just buy a new one or paint the rusted grill.


Or do what I'm doing, use the stock grille as a template to build one that looks much, much better than molded plastic with lots of creases.









I've ordered the DEMCifilter XB kit, so the stock grille is getting ripped out anyhow, so I thought, why stop there?


----------



## Switchkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gringott*
> 
> The entire front plastic bezel with mesh is $9.99 at the Cooler Master store, however they charge a bit for shipping. Just buy a new one or paint the rusted grill.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Or do what I'm doing, use the stock grille as a template to build one that looks much, much better than molded plastic with lots of creases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've ordered the DEMCifilter XB kit, so the stock grille is getting ripped out anyhow, so I thought, why stop there?


I will buy a new grill since the DEMCifilter XB kit would cost too much to ship to my country.Also how bigs the case and how easy to take from one lan party to another ? Those side handels are nice for carrying what i am worried about is the footprint.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Switchkill*
> 
> I will buy a new grill since the DEMCifilter XB kit would cost too much to ship to my country.Also how bigs the case and how easy to take from one lan party to another ? Those side handels are nice for carrying what i am worried about is the footprint.


From newegg: Dimensions (H x W x D): 13.00" x 17.40" x 16.70"
Weight: 18.10 lbs.

This is empty weight by the way with nothing in it, but a couple fans that it sells with. Be aware of that. And sorry it's not metric but just use google and type in like: "16.7 inches to cm" and it'll tell you. Also lbs to kg.


----------



## contay

@Tiberiusisgame

I can no longer run heat tests







I had to sell my cards. One is gone and other will be shipped when buyers transaction is shown on my account. This is terrible.

... on the other hand, Gigabyte GTX980Ti G1 arrives on monday.


----------



## orlfman

my haf xb evo


----------



## Switchkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> From Newegg: Dimensions (H x W x D): 13.00" x 17.40" x 16.70"
> Weight: 18.10 lbs.
> 
> This is empty weight by the way with nothing in it, but a couple fans that it sells with. Be aware of that. And sorry it's not metric but just use google and type in like: "16.7 inches to cm" and it'll tell you. Also lbs to kg.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gringott*
> 
> The entire front plastic bezel with mesh is $9.99 at the Cooler Master store, however they charge a bit for shipping. Just buy a new one or paint the rusted grill.


This is what it looks like in its current condition,is it a good deal for 45$ ? Its a bit dusty and front panels a bit rusted but i can get it replaced
since its still under warranty.So should i buy it ?


----------



## gringott

I'd buy it, but I'm not in India. Only you know the value there. Must be very humid to rust through the paint.
Are you sure it is not just dirty?


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Switchkill*
> 
> This is what it looks like in its current condition,is it a good deal for 45$ ? Its a bit dusty and front panels a bit rusted but i can get it replaced
> since its still under warranty.So should i buy it ?


For $45 can't think of another ATX case with as good airflow that is as portable as the XB. But, maybe take another $5-10 off for the dust, rust and mental anguish for having to post about dust and rust on OCN.


----------



## Switchkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gringott*
> 
> I'd buy it, but I'm not in India. Only you know the value there. Must be very humid to rust through the paint.
> Are you sure it is not just dirty?


Its rust mixed with dust,The city i live in is based on a swamp and surrounded with sea on almost all side,humidty is 90% thought the year.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> For $45 can't think of another ATX case with as good airflow that is as portable as the XB. But, maybe take another $5-10 off for the dust, rust and mental anguish for having to post about dust and rust on OCN.


k,will definitely buy it.


----------



## contay

It looks so lonely there : /


----------



## Ludvigsen08

One of my new pump only worked for 15min test run. Easy fix just re soldered the wires. Waiting for a third water pump for my system







the peltier cooler is done. Kill switches for all 3 pumps and peltier is done. So much fun modding this little power plant of a case.


----------



## contay

Are those blue fans Jetflos?


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Are those blue fans Jetflos?


Yes 120mm pwm i like them looks nice with the iron/copper grill


----------



## FL00D

Hey guys,

I am about to pull the trigger on the H110i GT but am not sure if it will fit in my HAF XB Evo. My biggest concern is whether the mounting holes will line up properly. I know the case has enough space to accomodate a 280mm radiator but I have no idea whether the mounting holes will line up OK too. Also, is it possible to mount 140mm fans between the front cover and the radiator? Officially this case only supports 120mm fans.

Maybe you guys know of someone who successfully installed a H110/H110i GT in their HAF XB?

Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Switchkill

I am going to pick my haf xb tommrow,how portable is it to carry it in a big polythene bag on a 20 minute ride on the subway and then another 20 minutes on a train.Will i face any difficulties ? Its quite expensive to get it shipped due to volumetric size.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I am about to pull the trigger on the H110i GT but am not sure if it will fit in my HAF XB Evo. My biggest concern is whether the mounting holes will line up properly. I know the case has enough space to accomodate a 280mm radiator but I have no idea whether the mounting holes will line up OK too. Also, is it possible to mount 140mm fans between the front cover and the radiator? Officially this case only supports 120mm fans.
> 
> Maybe you guys know of someone who successfully installed a H110/H110i GT in their HAF XB?
> 
> Your help is greatly appreciated.


I was under the general impression that the front top of the haf XB fan mount supports both 2x120 and 2x140 mm fan mounts natively with proper alignment holes and everything. That after all, is one of it's biggest selling points, the variety of fan mounts it offers. I might be wrong, but that's also one of the reasons I was thinking of getting one next year or eventually myself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Switchkill*
> 
> I am going to pick my haf xb tommrow,how portable is it to carry it in a big polythene bag on a 20 minute ride on the subway and then another 20 minutes on a train.Will i face any difficulties ? Its quite expensive to get it shipped due to volumetric size.


I'm not sure how anyone could answer your question. I told you the dimensions and weight of a bare tower earlier in this thread. That should give you the general idea.


----------



## FL00D

Kithylin: yeah you're right. I double-checked the specs and the XB does support 2x140mm fan mounts. Apologies for the confusion.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> Kithylin: yeah you're right. I double-checked the specs and the XB does support 2x140mm fan mounts. Apologies for the confusion.


You may want to wait for someone else to confirm it because my information is just based off of pictures I've found online of the thing with the front cover off. I don't actually own an XB, yet. I do plan to eventually some day. I have to afford the hardware to go in it first. (3770K chip)


----------



## ricercar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Switchkill*
> 
> I am going to pick my haf xb tommrow,how portable is it to carry it in a big polythene bag on a 20 minute ride on the subway and then another 20 minutes on a train.Will i face any difficulties ? Its quite expensive to get it shipped due to volumetric size.


I've carried mine 10 minutes: down from a parking garage, past building security, and up an elevator to my office. Then I had to do it again in reverse at the end of the day. It was a pain in the rear, and I won't likely do that again. But it can be done.

If you're doing this during commute time, you may get nasty looks. The case is big.

EDIT: You're planning to carry it in a bag instead of by its handles?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> Kithylin: yeah you're right. I double-checked the specs and the XB does support 2x140mm fan mounts. Apologies for the confusion.


Both evo and non evo support 2x140mm fans on front (CM says this on Case specs) and I have 2x140mm Akasas here. If you plan fitting 280mm rad, you might need to put fans outside and rad inside so pushpull would be VERY hard unless you have short GPU.


----------



## ricercar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Both evo and non evo support 2x140mm fans on front....


I never understood what's different between the EVO and non-EVO HAF-XB cases. Is there more than the SATA cage power connector update?


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricercar*
> 
> I never understood what's different between the EVO and non-EVO HAF-XB cases. Is there more than the SATA cage power connector update?


Yeah, the hard drive cage is different as well as the optical bays being screwed in instead of riveted.


----------



## vladoniki

I used the idea of Dominate4life (LINK), here is the result:





In next step I will add RGB LED tape and top panel with window.


----------



## gringott

Work in progress. Windows 10 interfered with completion. Busy doing a fresh install of Windows 7 on each computer I "free upgraded".


----------



## scout62

Had my case for quite a few months, finally getting around to my build. Here's a preview, waiting on UPS for more parts.


----------



## bonami2

Hi

Tried to search through the thread but i ended lost.

Do you think that the corsair h105 as intake and top fan as intake would allow 2 gpu running 24/7 at full blast?

I mean what space for the gpu i would have? Enough cooling? Probably with a overclocked amd fx at maybe 10-20% load max


----------



## contay

I would go with top fan as exhaust. I had way better temperatures that way. Depending what GPUs you are using, you might have tight fit there.

Also, if you are handy and have some acrylic plate or metal/plastic plate, I can tell how to make custom top panel (simple tips) for 2x120mm as direct exhaust/intake over GPUs. I have one on my rig I made.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> I would go with top fan as exhaust. I had way better temperatures that way. Depending what GPUs you are using, you might have tight fit there.
> 
> Also, if you are handy and have some acrylic plate or metal/plastic plate, I can tell how to make custom top panel (simple tips) for 2x120mm as direct exhaust/intake over GPUs. I have one on my rig I made.


Make sense anyways im gonna test intake and exhaust and look for temp diff. It do make sense since heat go up

Uh well i do have tool to mods but i prefer stock design im just going with my 2 7950 i think it will fit anyways im gonna get the case and measure it. ( it a project so im going part by part

Thank you


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Make sense anyways im gonna test intake and exhaust and look for temp diff. It do make sense since heat go up
> 
> Uh well i do have tool to mods but i prefer stock design im just going with my 2 7950 i think it will fit anyways im gonna get the case and measure it. ( it a project so im going part by part
> 
> Thank you


Well, in case you are interested, PM me. My design is 100% reversible to stock case


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Tried to search through the thread but i ended lost.
> 
> Do you think that the corsair h105 as intake and top fan as intake would allow 2 gpu running 24/7 at full blast?
> 
> I mean what space for the gpu i would have? Enough cooling? Probably with a overclocked amd fx at maybe 10-20% load max


I've been through several cooling designs with this case and have determined negligible difference between top-exhaust (both Contay's 2x120mm and my own 1x230mm design), top-intake, and front 2x120mm intake. After running 2 EVGA 980 ACX 2.0's, which vent their heat all over the place, I installed 2x140mm Noctua 3000 RPM fans on the front of the case with a Corsair H80i GT with push/pull 120mm exhaust fans on the rear and replaced the mesh with a piece of plexi.

I have achieved the best cooling with this configuration and I believe it's due to the case design, as has been previously mentioned on this forum, however "best" is only a few degrees C lower and I'm not overclocking so this doesn't matter to me, so...

To best serve your question, I think we need to know two things: What sort of GPU coolers are you using, rear-exhaust or case-exhaust, and are you/do you plan to overclock your GPUs?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> What sort of GPU coolers are you using, rear-exhaust or case-exhaust, and are you/do you plan to overclock your GPUs?


I still believe this was keyfactor between our huge temp differences^^ With single Gigabyte G1 GTX 980 Ti there is about 4-5 C difference if my top fans are running while gpu runs 1500MHz gaming clocks.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> I've been through several cooling designs with this case and have determined negligible difference between top-exhaust (both Contay's 2x120mm and my own 1x230mm design), top-intake, and front 2x120mm intake. After running 2 EVGA 980 ACX 2.0's, which vent their heat all over the place, I installed 2x140mm Noctua 3000 RPM fans on the front of the case with a Corsair H80i GT with push/pull 120mm exhaust fans on the rear and replaced the mesh with a piece of plexi.
> 
> I have achieved the best cooling with this configuration and I believe it's due to the case design, as has been previously mentioned on this forum, however "best" is only a few degrees C lower and I'm not overclocking so this doesn't matter to me, so...
> 
> To best serve your question, I think we need to know two things: What sort of GPU coolers are you using, rear-exhaust or case-exhaust, and are you/do you plan to overclock your GPUs?


Well i use 2 7950 but im not looking for best of the best temp i just want good enough to not cause problem.

Im still thinking for 105 intake and top intake but im aint sure and i will try every possible thing when i got the part and all

I know my 750D benefit from my bottom 2x120mm on 100%


----------



## g34rfr34k

Guys, anyone else has a weird buzzing sound coming from the case? It stops if I hold the top left side of the front plastic cover. Is it just me?


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g34rfr34k*
> 
> Guys, anyone else has a weird buzzing sound coming from the case? It stops if I hold the top left side of the front plastic cover. Is it just me?


i did when i got my 3000 rpm fans. its vibration. fixed it by using silicon slips on my fans like these
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> I would go with top fan as exhaust. I had way better temperatures that way. Depending what GPUs you are using, you might have tight fit there.
> 
> Also, if you are handy and have some acrylic plate or metal/plastic plate, I can tell how to make custom top panel (simple tips) for 2x120mm as direct exhaust/intake over GPUs. I have one on my rig I made.


this^^
with my 390s in crossfire i too get better temps as exhaust instead of intake. it really does come down to gpu design.

adding fans to the top panel isn't hard. if you don't mind ghetto rigging, you can easily zip tie two fans on the top panel. i zip tied two 120mm 3000rpm fans over the video card side.


----------



## g34rfr34k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> i did when i got my 3000 rpm fans. its vibration. fixed it by using silicon slips on my fans like these
> this^^
> with my 390s in crossfire i too get better temps as exhaust instead of intake. it really does come down to gpu design.
> 
> adding fans to the top panel isn't hard. if you don't mind ghetto rigging, you can easily zip tie two fans on the top panel. i zip tied two 120mm 3000rpm fans over the video card side.


Glad to know its a simple vibration issue. I thought I had a bad case with an uneven bezel not sitting in place. Those silicon pieces seem a bit too pricey though. Time to visit homedepot for aa quick diy fix ?


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

After a frustrating debug that turned out to be a ground fault, I replaced my LED strips with some from Corsair and... I should never have ordered cheap strips.

I cut the corners off of some foam block spacers from a Cards Against Humanity Bigger Blacker Box, sprayed them black with some Plastidip, used double-sided tape and attached the LED strips around the top length of the case. I think it turned out better than I expected for a free hack.

Has anyone had better/worse success with LED mounting on this case?


----------



## bonami2

h105 vs h110i gtx

With 2 big size gpu ? what would fit?

Thank you


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

"Has anyone had better/worse success with LED mounting on this case?"

Replaced the red leds for power and hd with blue ones , wound up putting a piece of tape over the power one as it was way to bright , aside from that was able to get the blue leds out of some ram cooling fans I used else where in the case, they come out rather easy you just have to bend them back and forth a bunch and they snap right off


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> h105 vs h110i gtx
> 
> With 2 big size gpu ? what would fit?
> 
> Thank you


Im running Msi gtx980 with 45mm rad push pull. Anything is possible with some grinding


----------



## Riffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> h105 vs h110i gtx
> 
> With 2 big size gpu ? what would fit?
> 
> Thank you


Depends on other things and how much space you got free. I had a pair of 980's from EVGA in mine right up til I got hybrid coolers for them and needed a bigger case. Before that I had a Seidon 240M mounted on the CPU with both front draw vents used for it because I am dumb as a box of rocks. I say that because I don't overclock or anything that made sense for the cooler I put in so when I went to a bigger case I got a smaller 120 cooler. I assume you plan to put this on the CPU and not the GPU. So will it fit, yes. Will it be a bit of a pain in the ass, yes. Also make sure you turn the tubes so they don't push up into the top fan assuming you have one. The hard part was getting the Seidon installed because of how it installs and the case being like it is but it can be done if you don't mind.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riffy*
> 
> Depends on other things and how much space you got free. I had a pair of 980's from EVGA in mine right up til I got hybrid coolers for them and needed a bigger case. Before that I had a Seidon 240M mounted on the CPU with both front draw vents used for it because I am dumb as a box of rocks. I say that because I don't overclock or anything that made sense for the cooler I put in so when I went to a bigger case I got a smaller 120 cooler. I assume you plan to put this on the CPU and not the GPU. So will it fit, yes. Will it be a bit of a pain in the ass, yes. Also make sure you turn the tubes so they don't push up into the top fan assuming you have one. The hard part was getting the Seidon installed because of how it installs and the case being like it is but it can be done if you don't mind.


Well it seem harder than expected anyways gonna get the case before the cooler so i will be able to measure it i think.

The h105 is the thickest aio 240mm i think

Thank you


----------



## Lareson

Been a long time since I've been on here, but figured I'd share a pic of my system now that I'll be reaching the 3-year mark with this system. Yeah, it's been that long since this case came out and hard to believe I've been on this thread since it's very early days!



Will probably think about upgrading the GPUs eventually, but these 670's are still running very well.


----------



## amd-dude

Hey guys just a quick question. Can a 360 rad fit on the front of our case? I know there will be modding to be done but can it be done. Thanks


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-dude*
> 
> Hey guys just a quick question. Can a 360 rad fit on the front of our case? I know there will be modding to be done but can it be done. Thanks


I haven't done it personally, but there are load of pictures in this thread of modded cases with 360 rad in front.


----------



## Shadowarez

Anyone know if asus new z170 ws board would fit in this case thinking if my storage server biard.


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-dude*
> 
> Hey guys just a quick question. Can a 360 rad fit on the front of our case? I know there will be modding to be done but can it be done. Thanks


Yupp alot of ppl have done it. Heres my build. Not fully done with the case but its running great. with the longer gpu gtx msi 980 . 45mm 360 rad with push pull i had to remove the front grill. Theres many ways to do it.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> What I'm looking for is something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> But then I'm guessing there might be two openings at the front.
> 
> Cheers!


Insanely old post but I thought I'd resurrect it to see if you ever drilled out the rivets to remove that cage. I did and it went really well. It opened up the entire lower area and made cable management way easier and provided a great place for my Commander Mini. Highly recommend this for rigs without optical drives.


----------



## Switchkill

How do you guys cool your hard drive's,i am a bit worried about my hdd temps.


----------



## Shadowarez

Do you guys think a ekwb 240 would fit in this case with minor modification or will i need to punch out top front panle to squeeze her in?


----------



## MicroCat

Yes, it will fit in front. Just measured my XB. You might want to remove some of the flow blocking metal in the middle of the front panel, but that's optional. Only other issue with the 68mm depth is that it might interfere with the SATA ports if they are side mount on your motherboard. Otherwise it will be fine.


----------



## Shadowarez

Nice ill be removing that xdock thing and will mod the front if needed i just need enough room for 4 hdds 1 980ti and since it has removeable mb trey i van put the asus z170-ws in like a glove after all modding is done. Itll be once nice chilly htpc/storage/Rendering box once complete even got the intel 910 800gb pcie ssd for when i add the rendering role down the road.


----------



## MicroCat

Sounds like a great build. Lots of room for 4 drives. Room enough to DIY suspend them all if you remove the drive cage, which uses screws so that's easy to do.


----------



## Shadowarez

Yeah itll be least 2 8TB drives as storage and 2 wd red 6Tb for nas portion. ill put build pics on here once it all arrives. And yes itll have win 7 or server 2012 depening on if the server os lets me tune the intel ssd to high performance mode or not lol.


----------



## dreadside

My first case mod.
I will be upgrading in 4months but got this case and i love it!
The fans i have in it are corsair sp/af 120mm and i did move the led's in them to the center of the fan.













Got this idea on this forum from vladoniki Thank you

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadside*
> 
> My first case mod.
> I will be upgrading in 4months but got this case and i love it!
> The fans i have in it are corsair sp/af 120mm and i did move the led's in them to the center of the fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this idea on this forum from vladoniki Thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Nice color! Did you mask off the front grill badge or remove it to paint?


----------



## dreadside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Nice color! Did you mask off the front grill badge or remove it to paint?


I just took the bage off and stuck it on some wax paper so the glue stays clean.
And thank you


----------



## dreadside

This is what i did with the case fans

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadside*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what i did with the case fans
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Rad! Can we have a shot of the rear or is it too late? I'd like to see how you moved the LEDs to the center. How are they mounted?


----------



## PanzerG

I have a special install I am about to pull the trigger on, Black Friday sales be dammed! My Alienware m18x is starting to show it's age. I now have to set the fans manually to get them to cool the GPU's and it's not keeping up with my current gaming. I was looking a the new Clevo P870DM, which I can order with a 6700k CPU and the new special desktop version of the GTX 980 GPU or two 980m in SLI, which is pretty good performance but very pricey. But that laptop is a 17", and I am loathe to downgrade to that size. One inch does make a difference. I am a truck driver, and my tractor is my home, hence why I been using a laptop exclusively for the last 8 years. I started looking at 34" ultra widescreen monitors, and once I figured out how to mount one, I HAD to have it. I'm sure you all here with understand. When equipment lust takes hold, there is no curing it but to BUY!

Then it occurs to me, if I not using my laptop screen, why have a laptop and save some money on a portable computer that I can use in my tractor and take into the house during my home time, which is about 5 days every three too four weeks. I bit of a hassle to be sure, but after getting on price picker, I was coming out $1000.00 ahead, in a more powerful system, faster graphics, and more memory. I can also hold on to the Alienware was a backup. I have a 1500 watt power converter and an APC, so while power consumption is a concern, If I am careful I will be OK.

So, how to install all this. The monitor will be mounted in a Egrotron LX or LX HD articulating arm on a special bracket I shall have fabricated. When moving it should fold up nicely with the weight resting on my bed. And as any trucker will tell you, bungee cords can secure just about anything. As for the system, I plan on installing it in a cabinet like cubbyhole which is open a bit on one side facing the bed. It was designed for a small television and has a metal base, so weight should be good. The CM HAF-XP will fit in it, if barely. Depth and height have several inches to spare, but width will be tight, just a few mm to spare, which is good. This will prevent it from sliding around forward and back, even without the truckers friend, bungee cords.

So, my issue which I need advice is cooling. I am planning on overclocking. I want to get 4.7 Ghz on the CPU and anything above will be a bonus. Same for the GPU, hopefully 10% above base. Even without overclocking, the system will put out some heat. I think from my Rig info you can see I have put a lot of thought into this. My motherboard will be an ASUS Tuf Sabertooth Z170 Mark 1, which should handle the bumps and vibrations. With the environment at hand, water-cooling is right out. All components were chose on an eye towards performance and reliability. Fortunately, they usually go hand in hand.

As for heat, the problem is without reversing the air flow, the hot air will blow into the back of a confined space. I fear a heat buildup which might effect the computer. There are some things I can do to help, like getting external (maybe USB powered) fans to either blow into the confined space or out. I might even cut a hole and install a fan, but I do not own the tractor and would avoid this. So, my questions:

If anyone in here has some experiience with a build in a confined space, let me know your results.

How practical, and will it do any good, to reverse flow the air flow in the HAF-XB with what I have in my current purposed rig build.

Lastly, any advice you think helpful would be appreciated.

I've build 1000's (and am NOT exaggerating) of computers back in the day from home to gigantic servers, but not for a long time and I am just itching to get this started!


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanzerG*
> 
> I have a special install I am about to pull the trigger on, Black Friday sales be dammed! My Alienware m18x is starting to show it's age. I now have to set the fans manually to get them to cool the GPU's and it's not keeping up with my current gaming. I was looking a the new Clevo P870DM, which I can order with a 6700k CPU and the new special desktop version of the GTX 980 GPU or two 980m in SLI, which is pretty good performance but very pricey. But that laptop is a 17", and I am loathe to downgrade to that size. One inch does make a difference. I am a truck driver, and my tractor is my home, hence why I been using a laptop exclusively for the last 8 years. I started looking at 34" ultra widescreen monitors, and once I figured out how to mount one, I HAD to have it. I'm sure you all here with understand. When equipment lust takes hold, there is no curing it but to BUY!
> 
> Then it occurs to me, if I not using my laptop screen, why have a laptop and save some money on a portable computer that I can use in my tractor and take into the house during my home time, which is about 5 days every three too four weeks. I bit of a hassle to be sure, but after getting on price picker, I was coming out $1000.00 ahead, in a more powerful system, faster graphics, and more memory. I can also hold on to the Alienware was a backup. I have a 1500 watt power converter and an APC, so while power consumption is a concern, If I am careful I will be OK.
> 
> So, how to install all this. The monitor will be mounted in a Egrotron LX or LX HD articulating arm on a special bracket I shall have fabricated. When moving it should fold up nicely with the weight resting on my bed. And as any trucker will tell you, bungee cords can secure just about anything. As for the system, I plan on installing it in a cabinet like cubbyhole which is open a bit on one side facing the bed. It was designed for a small television and has a metal base, so weight should be good. The CM HAF-XP will fit in it, if barely. Depth and height have several inches to spare, but width will be tight, just a few mm to spare, which is good. This will prevent it from sliding around forward and back, even without the truckers friend, bungee cords.
> 
> So, my issue which I need advice is cooling. I am planning on overclocking. I want to get 4.7 Ghz on the CPU and anything above will be a bonus. Same for the GPU, hopefully 10% above base. Even without overclocking, the system will put out some heat. I think from my Rig info you can see I have put a lot of thought into this. My motherboard will be an ASUS Tuf Sabertooth Z170 Mark 1, which should handle the bumps and vibrations. With the environment at hand, water-cooling is right out. All components were chose on an eye towards performance and reliability. Fortunately, they usually go hand in hand.
> 
> As for heat, the problem is without reversing the air flow, the hot air will blow into the back of a confined space. I fear a heat buildup which might effect the computer. There are some things I can do to help, like getting external (maybe USB powered) fans to either blow into the confined space or out. I might even cut a hole and install a fan, but I do not own the tractor and would avoid this. So, my questions:
> 
> If anyone in here has some experiience with a build in a confined space, let me know your results.
> 
> How practical, and will it do any good, to reverse flow the air flow in the HAF-XB with what I have in my current purposed rig build.
> 
> Lastly, any advice you think helpful would be appreciated.
> 
> I've build 1000's (and am NOT exaggerating) of computers back in the day from home to gigantic servers, but not for a long time and I am just itching to get this started!


Hi Panzer,

If you have restrictive space requirements, the HAF XB isn't really the case for you. It's shorter but also wider than standard ATX cases because it orients the motherboard horizontally, rather than the traditional vertical, and while I can appreciate the stability this provides in a mobile environment, it still isn't conducive to tight spaces.

Instead, have you considered a micro ITX build? I've built 4 ITX builds using the Silverstone Sugo SG 13, which is approximately the size of an outsized shoebox but can pack a serious punch.

My Builds
https://pcpartpicker.com/user/tiberiusisgame/builds/

Overclock.net's Forum specifically for this case : http://www.overclock.net/t/1494564/silverstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-owners-club

Linus' Crazy Build in this case : 




And you don't have to go that small. Other cases offer a vertically-oriented ITX option that still has a smaller footprint for confined spaces. The only disadvantage is in cooling options (not really an issue here since you can't watercool anyway) and you're limited to a single GPU, which if you spec it right, isn't going to matter.

Smaller form-factor also means less power consumption and more airflow around your cubby.

Just an idea.


----------



## PanzerG

Thanks for your suggestions but they won't work for what I need. What I am building my system around is the ASUS Sabertooth Z170 Mark 1 motherboard. This motherboard was designed for environments such as it shall be used in. It has metal support for the bottom of the mother board as well as the PCI cards, along with a host of other features for harsh environments, like dust covers for unused RAM slots. It can also I believe, control up to 10 fans, as well as extra thermal sensors. It's form factor is ATX only, so no mini-ATX will work.

I also want the board to be horizontally mounted, so that the weight of the cards will help keep them properly seated. In a vertical mounted motherboard, the cards, along with the very heavy CPU cooler, will be vertical and with each bump, try to twist and torque in their settings. They may last a long time and may never give issues, but I am not betting on it.

There is however, an alternate to the HAF XB. Lian-Li has just released a new cube case, the PC-V33 which is cube, a bit smaller than the HAF XB, but costs a $100 more. It is a lot lighter, being made of aluminum, but no carrying handles. This will be my backup.

I have done some more investigating into where I want to place the HAF XB. I am no longer concerned about hot air build up behind the case, because there is a rectangular cut out in the back of the metal plate supporting the shelf where the HAF XB will go. Above it there is a plastic bottom of the shelf which the HAF XB would sit on, I can cut that and install two 120mm or 140mm fans if need be. There are already a hole there for cable routing, since the shelf was build to hold a CRT TV. The main issues is lack of side cooling, since without me cutting some holes in the cabinet to match the side vents, the will only be about .5 of an inch of space from the cabinet walls and the case. I think when I get the HAF XB, and making sure it fits since it will be a tight squeeze (width wise) into the cabinet, build it out, monitor the temps, and do what I must do to get proper cooling. I can in theory, install in the cabinet two fans on each side of the case and two behind it for a total of six fans but I would rather cross that bridge when I come to it.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

That's all very fair and I understand the rugged requirements. Have you considered installing a 200/230mm fan on the top mesh as an exhaust fan?This would eliminate the need for rear or side exhaust altogether. I did this a while back but removed it when it wasn't compatible with a 120mm Corsair H80i GT AIO.



Put 2 140mm intakes on this case and you'll have plenty of airflow.

If you combine this setup with the Demci filter kit for this case, it makes for some fast and clean airflow. More on that if you're curious.

http://www.demcifilter.com/c167/HAF-XB.aspx


----------



## dreadside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dreadside*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what i did with the case fans
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Rad! Can we have a shot of the rear or is it too late? I'd like to see how you moved the LEDs to the center. How are they mounted?
Click to expand...











I just made holes in the back of the fan with my victorinox knife and used some super glue on the leds and the wires








Where i stay it is extreamly dusty so the dust you see in the case is about 1 week just can't keep the thing clean waiting for dust filters but the suplier will only have stock in juanuary so for now i'll use my scuba tank to blow of most of the dust.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadside*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just made holes in the back of the fan with my victorinox knife and used some super glue on the leds and the wires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where i stay it is extreamly dusty so the dust you see in the case is about 1 week just can't keep the thing clean waiting for dust filters but the suplier will only have stock in juanuary so for now i'll use my scuba tank to blow of most of the dust.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Very nice. I especially like the pigtailed cables. I might try that next build.


----------



## PanzerG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> That's all very fair and I understand the rugged requirements. Have you considered installing a 200/230mm fan on the top mesh as an exhaust fan?This would eliminate the need for rear or side exhaust altogether. I did this a while back but removed it when it wasn't compatible with a 120mm Corsair H80i GT AIO.
> 
> 
> 
> Put 2 140mm intakes on this case and you'll have plenty of airflow.
> 
> If you combine this setup with the Demci filter kit for this case, it makes for some fast and clean airflow. More on that if you're curious.
> 
> http://www.demcifilter.com/c167/HAF-XB.aspx


Nice looking fan, I'll look into it. Just ordered today Step One of my project, the Dell 34" Ultrawide monitor and an Ergotron LX Monitor arm. Everything hinges on mounting the monitor in the sleeper portion of the truck, which I think will be fine. With this, I can ditch the laptop for a desktop.


----------



## dreadside

Hello all
i have a question, i have a corsair vs 650w psu and i'm getting my new gigabyte gtx 960 4gb g1 card in this week will the psu be able to run my gpu? it has 2 x 6+2 conecters on one cable and the card need one 6-pin & one 8-pin external power connector?
current setup
intel core i5 4460
2 x 4gb corsair vengeance ram
cooler master aio cooler
256g ssd
1 x 2T seagate 2.5
1 x 1T seagate 3.5
gigabyte ga b85m-hd3 motherboard

Will the psu run all of this?

i plan on up grading to a

ASRock Z97M PRO4/M Motherboard
Intel Core I5 4690K
4 x 4gb corsair vengeance ram

will i still be able to use the psu with the new setup?


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadside*
> 
> Hello all
> i have a question, i have a corsair vs 650w psu and i'm getting my new gigabyte gtx 960 4gb g1 card in this week will the psu be able to run my gpu? it has 2 x 6+2 conecters on one cable and the card need one 6-pin & one 8-pin external power connector?
> current setup
> intel core i5 4460
> 2 x 4gb corsair vengeance ram
> cooler master aio cooler
> 256g ssd
> 1 x 2T seagate 2.5
> 1 x 1T seagate 3.5
> gigabyte ga b85m-hd3 motherboard
> 
> Will the psu run all of this?
> 
> i plan on up grading to a
> 
> ASRock Z97M PRO4/M Motherboard
> Intel Core I5 4690K
> 4 x 4gb corsair vengeance ram
> 
> will i still be able to use the psu with the new setup?


I would suggest running your setup through a wattage calculator, like this one : http://outervision.com/power-supply-calculator

However you can rest assured that you are using less than 400 Watts with your current config. In short, you're safe.


----------



## dreadside

Thanks for the reply. it helps alot


----------



## scout62

Small update on HAF-XB system:




Was originally going to use my 7950 but decided to go 660 Ti SLI instead, gives me an nVIDIA box and an AMD box depending on which the game prefers. Bad thing is the power supply had only 3 6+2 pin PCIe cables so I had to use an adapter. Still waiting for the SSD for this box and then I'll do my cable management.

Full Specs:
AMD FX 6350
MSI 970 Gaming motherboard
16GB DDR3 1600Mhz RAM
EVGA 660 Ti 2GB x2
EVGA Supernova NEX750 power supply
ADATA Premier S550 240GB SSD
Seagate 1TB 7200rpm storage drive
COOLER MASTER Seidon 120M AIO Water Cooler

May slap AIO liquid coolers on the 660s at some point just to see how far I can push them.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scout62*
> 
> Small update on HAF-XB system:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad thing is the power supply had only 3 6+2 pin PCIe cables so I had to use an adapter. Still waiting for the SSD for this box and then I'll do my cable management.


If you plan to OC, you may want to use that 2xmolex-6-pin adapter with separate molex rails/cables; they look to be on the same rail/cable. Is the molex cable getting noticeably warm to the touch?


----------



## scout62

It's not warm but I'll buy a different power supply if I decide to OC the cards. May get one anyway because I hate the way the adapter looks.


----------



## Stonyer

So after two weekends of toil and hard learning I have completed my watercooled haf xb.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stonyer*
> 
> So after two weekends of toil and hard learning I have completed my watercooled haf xb.


So, external rad? How did it work out? Looks very promising.


----------



## Stonyer

Yea i decided that a 280 and a 120 in the case wouldnt be enough for my cooling needs, hence external 360.

I just used some aluminium L section to mount to the wall, so its hanging off 4 of the fan mount screws.

Ill get some temp benchmarks next weekend when its been running for a week.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stonyer*
> 
> Yea i decided that a 280 and a 120 in the case wouldnt be enough for my cooling needs, hence external 360.
> 
> I just used some aluminium L section to mount to the wall, so its hanging off 4 of the fan mount screws.
> 
> Ill get some temp benchmarks next weekend when its been running for a week.


It's nice, even not very portable. How about modding another rad downstairs?


----------



## Stonyer

Theres already a 1050w psu, 4 x 2.5" drives, 1 x 3.5" drive and the bay res in the bottom. its tight in there. I do have another haf xb case i bought for spares that i was going to saw in half and use as a haf stacker, maybe in the future.


----------



## scout62

Decided to move ahead with water cooling the 660Tis. Have an EVGA P2 850w coming and a couple refurb H55s. Need to decide how I want my air to flow. I have the mesh top so I'm thinking a 200mm pulling in from the top and everything else blowing out. Not really concerned about dust control.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scout62*
> 
> Decided to move ahead with water cooling the 660Tis. Have an EVGA P2 850w coming and a couple refurb H55s. Need to decide how I want my air to flow. I have the mesh top so I'm thinking a 200mm pulling in from the top and everything else blowing out. Not really concerned about dust control.


Thats crazy..... water cooled 660 ti's

EDIT:

What is cooling your CPU?


----------



## scout62

Cooler Master Seidon 120M right now but I may swap to a Corsair H75 just to go all Corsair on the cooling.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scout62*
> 
> Cooler Master Seidon 120M right now but I may swap to a Corsair H75 just to go all Corsair on the cooling.


Well...if it were me with that setup I would have all the rads as intake and exhaust out the top 200mm. That should give you the best temps and least amount of dust. You might want to find a dust filter for the rear radiator though, if it is to be an intake.


----------



## bonami2

Is someone as extra Psu Bracket im in canada. And it cost me like 27$ to get one from their site and the support is too lazy to ship one for free or free shipping without a receipt...

I hate those company. Some company will give you 40$ for free without receipt while this one cant even try to help you with a 25 cent item..

At worst im gonna use tape or something

And what is the issue with the hot swap i got the molex one it seem black pcb. I removed it since i dont need this for a 24/7 rigs


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scout62*
> 
> Small update on HAF-XB system:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was originally going to use my 7950 but decided to go 660 Ti SLI instead, gives me an nVIDIA box and an AMD box depending on which the game prefers. Bad thing is the power supply had only 3 6+2 pin PCIe cables so I had to use an adapter. Still waiting for the SSD for this box and then I'll do my cable management.
> 
> Full Specs:
> AMD FX 6350
> MSI 970 Gaming motherboard
> 16GB DDR3 1600Mhz RAM
> EVGA 660 Ti 2GB x2
> EVGA Supernova NEX750 power supply
> ADATA Premier S550 240GB SSD
> Seagate 1TB 7200rpm storage drive
> COOLER MASTER Seidon 120M AIO Water Cooler
> 
> May slap AIO liquid coolers on the 660s at some point just to see how far I can push them.


Water cooling 660ti is not worth it. Well depend if you play at 1080 or higher..

1440p surround eyefinity or 4k would need 3gb vram minimum. + lot of bandwith what any 6x serie from nvidia dont have Only 7950 7970. And 980ti and up

Well 970 980 too but the 3.5gb issue + only 4gb for the 980 and price kill it


----------



## scout62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Water cooling 660ti is not worth it. Well depend if you play at 1080 or higher..
> 
> 1440p surround eyefinity or 4k would need 3gb vram minimum. + lot of bandwith what any 6x serie from nvidia dont have Only 7950 7970. And 980ti and up
> 
> Well 970 980 too but the 3.5gb issue + only 4gb for the 980 and price kill it


I'm just doing it to do it, not because I care about frame rates or whether it's worthwhile or not. Besides the Corsair cooler mounts can go on 970s if I decide to upgrade.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scout62*
> 
> I'm just doing it to do it, not because I care about frame rates or whether it's worthwhile or not. Besides the Corsair cooler mounts can go on 970s if I decide to upgrade.


Well in that case goodluck









Always nice to have cooler temp


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Well in that case goodluck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always nice to have cooler temp


People don't always water cool their components due to overclocking or how fast they are. Sometimes we live in very hot environments and need to reduce temps and/or cool more efficiently because of high ambient temperatures. There's many reasons for water cooling.


----------



## bonami2

Is anyone impressed with coolermaster support? Maybe i have too much luck so i expect to have it everywhere









Tried to receive a psu bracket without receipt and in 3 rep from different forum no one responded.. And ticket where closed... And it cost me 27$ to get to canada what a overpriced item... It worth like 1$ in production cost... Normally Taiwan based company seem to offer quality support.

Cmon and i wanted to order mouse keyboard combo and maybe a psu if new model come out like the v850 in platinum










Well next time gonna try to not lose it. And im the one telling my friend dont lose your receipt....

Btw the case is awesome


----------



## scout62

Little update, one cooler is installed along with the EVGA 850W P2 power supply and ADATA 240GB SP550 SSD



Half way there. Waiting for xmas to get the other adapter as a gift. Haven't done much testing yet except to make sure the card still works. Idle is 7C cooler. Wanted the tubes to be at the bottom but there just isn't room.


----------



## muhd86

i wanted to know will a corsair h110 gtx fit in a haf xb casing ...want to know from you guys before i buy it ...thanks

if some one can also share a picture would appreciate it


----------



## Slowpoke66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i wanted to know will a corsair h110 gtx fit in a haf xb casing ...want to know from you guys before i buy it ...thanks
> 
> if some one can also share a picture would appreciate it


Yes, it will fit.
See: post_24162761


----------



## muhd86

guys can some one pls share a pic of hax xb with corsair 110gtx cooler in it ....though i am told it will fit but i want to see how much space is left as mobo has ot fit as well spacing issues etc


----------



## scout62

And with #2 installed:



Having some curious results so far. Doing some basic testing with GTA V the primary card runs 5-9C hotter even though it's the slower card. Haven't started to OC yet, want o make sure there's no kinks first and I still need to do my cable management.


----------



## gattotondo

Hi everyone!
Thank you for the amazing 3ad.
I really like to buy the Cooler Master BUT I have a MB/video cards issue to disentangle:

I need to run 3 X Asus strix 970 (2 slots each one) on a Gigabyte EX58-UD5 Rev 1.0 that supports them, but I can't understand if the slots permits me to mount it in the Cooler Master. I think I need one more slot becouse the pci for graphic cards in my MB starts from the third!! (you will see in the image of MB blue-blue-orange)

And one thing more: probably in 6-8 months I could change the entire hardware to test and use the new Nvidia Pascal video cards, so I would upgrade the MB and CPU too, Cooler Master Will support the new architecture?

Maybe the lian li T80 should be much more flexible for future upgrade but it is too much a test case, always open and it costs almost 3X the Cooler Master (with accessories too)... So I ask you that are using the Cooler Master: *First of all can I mount my actual MB with 3Xstrix970?* And if YES, can I run the risk to buy it now while Pascal cards will be released (dimensions ecc..) and I'll change all the hardware?

If you have any alternative idea please tell me, anyway I want a case with horizontal MB.
Thank you and I wait for your precoious advices!!!


----------



## gattotondo

Never mind, I've just decided to buy the T80 and cover it by myself, thank you anyway. But I really don't understand why they made these kind of cases with only 7 slot, I mean, often who want something like that is for pushing up the hardware's limits... Mah...


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gattotondo*
> 
> Never mind, I've just decided to buy the T80 and cover it by myself, thank you anyway. But I really don't understand why they made these kind of cases with only 7 slot, I mean, often who want something like that is for pushing up the hardware's limits... Mah...


You wont fit 3 without modding the pcie slots a bit


----------



## gattotondo

Yes Jugurnot, I think it isn't a coplicate fix but I would like to see the real result of the modding... I didn't find nowhere that tech fix, could you please show me a pic or a link? This would be very helpful.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gattotondo*
> 
> Yes Jugurnot, I think it isn't a coplicate fix but I would like to see the real result of the modding... I didn't find nowhere that tech fix, could you please show me a pic or a link? This would be very helpful.


Hmm someone has done it, unfortunately im not sure where to look in this thread. I believe you can mount the card with trimming a bit of metal, but you wouldn't be able to use the DVI port that is on the 8th pcie slot.


----------



## gattotondo

Of course I've thought that from the exterior of the Cooler Master I should see just the ' left half' of the third graphic card, so I imagine that the exterior Case shouldn't be touched...


----------



## RMMM

Just purchased the HB II EVO case and waiting for final components to arrive.
Air Cooled i7 6700K , overclocked by 5 Way Opt on Asus Z-170 Deluxe mobo, with Noctua NH-D15S air cooler.
EVGA Classified 980Ti, 850 EVGA G2 psu.

The air cooler height only leaves 15mm above the cooler to reach the stated 180mm max height. So I have limited options on the Top exhaust fan.
I have been considering mounting a 200mm externally, but would like the suggestions from this group of more experienced builders.

I have ordered two 80mm fans for the lower left section. And will definitely place a 120mm in the left side upper section.

Generally, I understand intake from the front, exhaust out the rear and top.
But I am considered doing intake from both the lower rear 2 x 80mm fans and the upper left rear 1x 120mm. Intending to force more air out the upper level sides and the top.

Thanks for you time and guidance. And wishing you all a Happy New Year.
RMM

PS..as this thread is so lengthy, it is very difficult to zero in on parts of the discussion that are already addressing my question.
I apologize for any duplication. thanks.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RMMM*
> 
> Just purchased the HB II EVO case and waiting for final components to arrive.
> Air Cooled i7 6700K , overclocked by 5 Way Opt on Asus Z-170 Deluxe mobo, with Noctua NH-D15S air cooler.
> EVGA Classified 980Ti, 850 EVGA G2 psu.
> 
> The air cooler height only leaves 15mm above the cooler to reach the stated 180mm max height. So I have limited options on the Top exhaust fan.
> I have been considering mounting a 200mm externally, but would like the suggestions from this group of more experienced builders.
> 
> I have ordered two 80mm fans for the lower left section. And will definitely place a 120mm in the left side upper section.
> 
> Generally, I understand intake from the front, exhaust out the rear and top.
> But I am considered doing intake from both the lower rear 2 x 80mm fans and the upper left rear 1x 120mm. Intending to force more air out the upper level sides and the top.
> 
> Thanks for you time and guidance. And wishing you all a Happy New Year.
> RMM
> 
> PS..as this thread is so lengthy, it is very difficult to zero in on parts of the discussion that are already addressing my question.
> I apologize for any duplication. thanks.


Not sure you need the 200mm exhaust fan with your config. I have a similar setup with more heat on the CPU side (OC'd hexcore 5675 at 4.5) and a R9 380 with a EVGA 750 G2. I use 2 Noctua A15s as intakes and no exhaust as the D15 creates enough flow on it's own out back.

Removed all the airflow blocking pci slot covers and cutout the rear fan grille. One A15 intake is fitted with a custom shroud - since 2 A15s won't fit in the stock 140mm CM fan mounts. The twin A15s are run off a PWM splitter from the CPU header, so the system can breathe big when it needs to and be silent at idle.

The stock grille is an airflow killer. I cut out the plastic grille and removed the stock 'filter' mesh. Installed a washable furnace filter that is a better dust filter with less restrictive airflow. The stock outer metal grille remains to cover the filter. For the moment (have some mo' modding to do).

Installed a pair of 80mm intakes below (fan grille cutout of course) to cool a custom suspension-mounted hard drive - removed the drive cage - 2 SSDs are mounted between decks using anti-gravity twist ties. ;-)

NOTE: The 80mms can't really force air up to the top deck. The air will leak out the side grilles and holes before getting to the mezzanine level. Easier to just consider them separate air flow compartments with vastly different thermal dissipation needs.

The Xeon rig was in a BitFenix tower case previously and the cpu temps hit 75c in IBT. In the modded XB, barely gets to 60c. With the intake mods and twin Nocs, there is only a 2 degree difference between ambient temp and the temp D15 intake temp (measured at 1cm from the D15 intake fan).

Many cases restrict the intakes which can result in a 6-10 degree difference between ambient and cooler intake temp. With the clean air path and a pair of A15s the XB is the next best thing to running an open test bench. Oh, wait, it is an open test bench too! ;-)

Also using a set of the DEMCiflex XB filters, just on top, sides and rear. Not on the front tho - toooo restrictive.

The XB excels at clean front-to-back ariflow - with stronger intake fans and grille mods. That's where I suggest you start. Get clean front-to-back airflow first, then evaluate. The 200mm exhaust may help the 980, but could steal cool air from the D15 intake.

An option to try is adding a 2nd A15 to the rear tower of the D15s to act as exhaust. Or with a 120mm to 140mm use the additional A15 as exhaust. The shrouds on the intake are very helpful at overcoming intake filter resistance.

Strongly suggest cutting out the rear fan grille and remove all the PCI slot covers. Air is lazy and dust never sleeps. Want that filtered heated air to have a nice easy breezy way to leave. You could also use two PWM splitters, so that one intake fan on the GPU side of the case is controlled by the 980 and the other by the MB CPU header. Stereo cooling!

Experiment until you find the optimum cooling. If it's with a 200mm exhaust, please keep that to yourself.









If that 980ti is a burning fire of molten air check this thread on page 336 where contay made a more efficient top exhaust mod - over the stinking hot GPU where it's needed.

Consider getting a cheap indoor/outdoor digital thermometer - a helpful device to map the ambient to internal case temp gradient. Put 'outdoor' probe close to the CPU intake and note the temp gradient. Repeat on the GPU intake side. Takes some of the tedious guesswork out of air flow massaging.

Have fun in the new year with your XB! It's an efficient platform and great fun for air flow tweaking. And just tweaking in general.


----------



## RMMM

Hello Microcat..
A very comprehensive and detailed response. Much appreciated and much to consider.
Thank you for being so generous with your time and experience.
Awaiting my psu and 80mm fans...then the build begins.
Happy New Year !

RMM


----------



## RMMM

Looking at a Delta 120x38 highspeed pwm fan for the 120mm single fan . QFR1212GHE-PWM
Any reason for the preference for the Noctua A15 in this fan location?

Seems this is a really critical fan. The Delta can peak at over 210CFM at 6000RPM.
Noise surely a factor...but that comes when the air flow is needed, right?

Thoughts??

Thanks and Happy New Year 2016!
RMM

EDIT...Reading a bit more...the Delta fans are LOUD and pull a lot of power. Don't always provide full range of rpm. Still open to all suggestions. thanks


----------



## Jugurnot

That fan will blow the pc off your desk lol


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RMMM*
> 
> Looking at a Delta 120x38 highspeed pwm fan for the 120mm single fan . QFR1212GHE-PWM
> Any reason for the preference for the Noctua A15 in this fan location?
> 
> Seems this is a really critical fan. The Delta can peak at over 210CFM at 6000RPM.
> Noise surely a factor...but that comes when the air flow is needed, right?
> 
> Thoughts??
> 
> Thanks and Happy New Year 2016!
> RMM


Uh...the noise will deafen any air flow improvement. It's a game of quickly diminishing returns. The ideal is to match the case CFM to the CFM thru the cooler(s). More Case CFM won't help. If the cooler has a throughput of 80 CFM at max, adding another 100+ CFM is only going to increase noise, not cooling. The A15 has one of the best airflow to noise ratios. That Delta has one of the worst.

Using server-grade parts in a domestic environment, imo, is for the e-peen, unless the plan is create a human-hostile server room in the house. And you intend to remote into the XB build from your laptop across the street. I spent too many years in hideously noisy server rooms to even consider allowing weapons-grade server fans into cases a couple feet from my ears.

As I mentioned previously, with good clean intakes and reduced rear case restrictions, the exhaust fan is optional, as the D15 will exhaust itself (air puns not included).

Near as I can fathom the requirement for an exhaust fan is due to the stupidly restrictive intakes and the convoluted, disrupted air flow as designed in most tower cases. A case design from a previous century where most CPUs didn't have an IHS, never mind a cooler sitting on it. With some easy tweaks, the XB avoids those legacy design limitations.

Happy and hopefully Quiet New Year to you!


----------



## RMMM

Thanks..
As per the edit to my post, I had already done some more homework before your responses came in.
Sorry to so grandly expose my ignorance and thanks for BOTH the replies.

AND -- Before reading these responses, I had already ordered the Noctua A15 fan. Got time stamped emails as proof.








So at least I demonstrated some common sense, it seems.

Best regards and wishing a wonderful 2016.

RMM


----------



## MicroCat

Your ears will thank you!

Not going to need to see the A15 order timestamp just now, but did you also order a pair for intakes? That is the key to get going with the flow.


----------



## RMMM

Hello Microcat...
I was thinking to just go with the factory pair of front fans.

Are you of the view that there is a mis-match between the Coolermaster stock fans 2 x 120mm in the front and the rear single Noctua A15 120mm?

Please advise.
RMM


----------



## contay

@RMMM, @MicroCat, hello.

Noctua NF-A15 is 140x150mm fan which has 120mm mounting hole spacing, similiar to many round framed 140mm fans. As frame is 140x150mm, there is no way it fits in HAF XB rear. It would be hard fit in front too and wont most likely fit without cutting the case.

If you want good, very low noise exhaust fan I recommend Noctuas redux series NF-S12B pwm-fan, which has very good noise/airflow ratio. Also it is much cheaper being redux series. I have three of them, one rear and two on my top. It does not work as intake, however. It has way too low static pressure. As intake, I have two Akasa Apache Black 140mm fans. Not the best but I haven't seen reason to switch yet.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> @RMMM, @MicroCat, hello.
> 
> Noctua NF-A15 is 140x150mm fan which has 120mm mounting hole spacing, similiar to many round framed 140mm fans. As frame is 140x150mm, there is no way it fits in HAF XB rear. It would be hard fit in front too and wont most likely fit without cutting the case.
> 
> If you want good, very low noise exhaust fan I recommend Noctuas redux series NF-S12B pwm-fan, which has very good noise/airflow ratio. Also it is much cheaper being redux series. I have three of them, one rear and two on my top. It does not work as intake, however. It has way too low static pressure. As intake, I have two Akasa Apache Black 140mm fans. Not the best but I haven't seen reason to switch yet.


Pffft!!! If you're not modding, you're not something something.









I cutout all the stock grilles anyhow front and rear. In front I created my own custom shroud to mount one A15 that uses the 120mm mounting holes. The other A15 intake uses the stock 120mm holes. Easy. On the rear I use the great wide open space that my nibbler created for self-service exhaust.

I've used the Apache 140s and they are great intake fans, just a little noisy/buzzy at higher rpms compared to the Nocs.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Pffft!!! If you're not modding, you're not something something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cutout all the stock grilles anyhow front and rear. In front I created my own custom shroud to mount one A15 that uses the 120mm mounting holes. The other A15 intake uses the stock 120mm holes. Easy. On the rear I use the great wide open space that my nibbler created for self-service exhaust.
> 
> I've used the Apache 140s and they are great intake fans, just a little noisy/buzzy at higher rpms compared to the Nocs.


How can you fit it rear? There is no way space there. Front, sure if modded. But rear, no way.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> How can you fit it rear? There is no way space there. Front, sure if modded. But rear, no way.


Don't make me pull out the duct tape, camera and bad attitude. ;-)

It's pretty easy to even mount on the inside, altho I'd prolly go with mounting externally with a little yellow tape finger warning sticker at the bottom.

There's enough case height on the inside for a 140, but width is an issue, until the nibbler gets nibbling, then the width would be fine.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Don't make me pull out the duct tape, camera and bad attitude. ;-)
> 
> It's pretty easy to even mount on the inside, altho I'd prolly go with mounting externally with a little yellow tape finger warning sticker at the bottom.
> 
> There's enough case height on the inside for a 140, but width is an issue, until the nibbler gets nibbling, then the width would be fine.


I personally prefer reversible modding. Also, there sure is better options. A15 is good fan, I admit, but it has low pressure and would not do well as intake. I'd use it as exhaust or with large semipassive heat sink like large passive Macho (Thermalright).


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> I personally prefer reversible modding. Also, there sure is better options. A15 is good fan, I admit, but it has low pressure and would not do well as intake. I'd use it as exhaust or with large semipassive heat sink like large passive Macho (Thermalright).


My mods are all reversible. Only dependent on the repeal of the 2nd Law of Thermodynamics. ;-)

While the A15 doesn't have high static pressure numbers, it's not a low pressure airflow fan only either - it offers a good balance between flow, static pressure and noise. So far, it's one of the best intake fans for low noise and temps I've tested in my modded-for-air-flow XB.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> How can you fit it rear? There is no way space there. Front, sure if modded. But rear, no way.


.... "Fit it in the rear" he says...


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> How can you fit it rear? There is no way space there. Front, sure if modded. But rear, no way.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> .... "Fit it in the rear" he says...


Hey..he's got his standards. Have to respect that.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> .... "Fit it in the rear" he says...


I seriously hope you have some deeper meaning here than mock my grammar.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Hey..he's got his standards. Have to respect that.


I do have some, indeed. I do like ideas of modding, but I prefer some engineering before just cutting and then taping it together. I don't, however, mock those who like doing it that way.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RMMM*
> 
> Hello Microcat...
> I was thinking to just go with the factory pair of front fans.
> 
> Are you of the view that there is a mis-match between the Coolermaster stock fans 2 x 120mm in the front and the rear single Noctua A15 120mm?
> 
> Please advise.
> RMM


Jumping in way late but...

IMO, the lid of this case is not optimal for exhaustive cooling, in any scenario that I could worked out. Contay's dual 120mm fan exhaust directly above his GPUs was never fully vindicated with any tangible evidence other than photos. No offence meant toward him so please don't take it that way, but when pressed for further results, he yielded that he had dismantled the configuration and could not test it further. This is after a claim of 10C better cooling so I was definitely interested in this test! I attempted a similar configuration by strapping 2 120s to the lid's mesh and covering the rest of the mesh and did not see any marked improvement, whether they were in intake or exhaust configuration at low and high RPMs. I was as rigorous as I could measure for this specific test and could not repeat the results.

I ran a 230mm fan as an intake for a while and I liked the noise/performance ratio but it wasn't anything 2 140mm fans behind a filter couldn't do as well.

I don't like the stock fans. In truth, because no one talks about them. Call it shallow but I'm a sucker for fancy fans. No one ever bothers to test the performance of stock fans.

I think you need to make a few decisions before anyone's advice will be truly valuable. What matters most to you, component longevity (assumed longer if components are cooler), cost (assumed lower if you leave the config the way it is), noise (lower decibels at any cost), etc.?

Because everyone's ambient temperatures are different across cultures and literal planet regions (where I am, room temperature is approximately 72F, which is high in my book), and everyone's opinion of what an appropriate temperature is for individual components varies wildly (we should assume that any temperature below the manufacturer's rated maximum is considered safe (within reason) but we choose to run our components as cool as possible under the presumed notion that it will provide additional performance or stability), the differences between fans and fan configurations will only vary enough to be considered a marked difference, like 10C, if something has gone terribly wrong.

I think we've all been caught practicing pseudo-science; comparing results without referencing a universal standard because there isn't really one we can agree to use with this because we're amateurs. Without that scientific rigor, we're drawing false conclusions and then repeating that information to others that ask without caveats or disclaimers. Even those that use scientific equipment to probe for temperatures don't publish how long the test was run or over how many days and proof of all the meta data which you would necessarily require in an academic paper on the matter...

I make this point because this fan configuration argument seems to have become a hair-splitting discussion. None of my configurations have yielded a dramatic difference that would make me a believer in one configuration over another.

Hopefully no one is offended by this because it truly isn't intended to be that way. I just want to state for the record that we owe it to ourselves to be more rigorous with our tests and more cautious in accepting advice without verification. I think that's fair.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> I seriously hope you have some deeper meaning here than mock my grammar.
> I do have some, indeed. I do like ideas of modding, but I prefer some engineering before just cutting and then taping it together. I don't, however, mock those who like doing it that way.


It's just a joke, lighten up already and laugh a little.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> I seriously hope you have some *deeper* meaning here than mock my grammar.


How deep do you need it?

JK







just had to


----------



## contay

@Tiberiusisgame, hello. Long time.

I feel no offense when corrected, frustration maybe. I do aknowledge many, many errors in my testing last autumn. When I now run benchmarks, there is very major difference if top exhaust is shut or open. With my G1 980ti there is 4-5C difference to shut top, when fans run 800rpm. There is minor rise on Firestrike Extreme score and some decrease in gpu fan speeds. Tomorrow I ran tests again with constant gpu fan speed.

E: When GPU fans are set to 60%, there seems to be some temperature variance. Running some more tests tonight.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Jumping in way late but...
> 
> IMO, the lid of this case is not optimal for exhaustive cooling, in any scenario that I could worked out. Contay's dual 120mm fan exhaust directly above his GPUs was never fully vindicated with any tangible evidence other than photos. No offence meant toward him so please don't take it that way, but when pressed for further results, he yielded that he had dismantled the configuration and could not test it further. This is after a claim of 10C better cooling so I was definitely interested in this test! I attempted a similar configuration by strapping 2 120s to the lid's mesh and covering the rest of the mesh and did not see any marked improvement, whether they were in intake or exhaust configuration at low and high RPMs. I was as rigorous as I could measure for this specific test and could not repeat the results.
> 
> I ran a 230mm fan as an intake for a while and I liked the noise/performance ratio but it wasn't anything 2 140mm fans behind a filter couldn't do as well.
> 
> I don't like the stock fans. In truth, because no one talks about them. Call it shallow but I'm a sucker for fancy fans. No one ever bothers to test the performance of stock fans.
> 
> I think you need to make a few decisions before anyone's advice will be truly valuable. What matters most to you, component longevity (assumed longer if components are cooler), cost (assumed lower if you leave the config the way it is), noise (lower decibels at any cost), etc.?
> 
> Because everyone's ambient temperatures are different across cultures and literal planet regions (where I am, room temperature is approximately 72F, which is high in my book), and everyone's opinion of what an appropriate temperature is for individual components varies wildly (we should assume that any temperature below the manufacturer's rated maximum is considered safe (within reason) but we choose to run our components as cool as possible under the presumed notion that it will provide additional performance or stability), the differences between fans and fan configurations will only vary enough to be considered a marked difference, like 10C, if something has gone terribly wrong.
> 
> I think we've all been caught practicing pseudo-science; comparing results without referencing a universal standard because there isn't really one we can agree to use with this because we're amateurs. Without that scientific rigor, we're drawing false conclusions and then repeating that information to others that ask without caveats or disclaimers. Even those that use scientific equipment to probe for temperatures don't publish how long the test was run or over how many days and proof of all the meta data which you would necessarily require in an academic paper on the matter...
> 
> I make this point because this fan configuration argument seems to have become a hair-splitting discussion. None of my configurations have yielded a dramatic difference that would make me a believer in one configuration over another.
> 
> Hopefully no one is offended by this because it truly isn't intended to be that way. I just want to state for the record that we owe it to ourselves to be more rigorous with our tests and more cautious in accepting advice without verification. I think that's fair.


Jumping in even later. Just to be sure, is the tl;dr of that basically that the top 200/230/whatever else fan you try up top doesn't really do anything for temps?
I'm a bit of an extreme situation with the HD 7990, and I can say that my top 200mm exhaust fan does quite a bit for GPU temps. I know I've said that to a few people in here already a while back, but I can actually test it again for ya if you'd like. I wouldn't mind getting some concrete evidence for once. But I can say that yeah, for most people, a top fan won't make much of a difference. It's only worth looking into if you're running a rather hot Crossfire or SLI setup. Or a dual GPU card.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Jumping in even later. Just to be sure, is the tl;dr of that basically that the top 200/230/whatever else fan you try up top doesn't really do anything for temps?
> I'm a bit of an extreme situation with the HD 7990, and I can say that my top 200mm exhaust fan does quite a bit for GPU temps. I know I've said that to a few people in here already a while back, but I can actually test it again for ya if you'd like. I wouldn't mind getting some concrete evidence for once. But I can say that yeah, for most people, a top fan won't make much of a difference. It's only worth looking into if you're running a rather hot Crossfire or SLI setup. Or a dual GPU card.


Hey Cap,

If you're willing to do the leg work, I'd say go for the test. I'd recommend a simulation with a consistent temperature and a way to mark temperatures automatically at scheduled intervals, preferably written to a log for reference.

I'd also mentioned that I didn't believe slight variations really mattered, as in less than10C deltas, but I suppose that can be discounted.

Do you have the ability to list all of your fan specs? Can you set them statically so the data is reliable or do they vary in speed with temperature, at which point the calculations become very tedious? All factors.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Hey Cap,
> 
> If you're willing to do the leg work, I'd say go for the test. I'd recommend a simulation with a consistent temperature and a way to mark temperatures automatically at scheduled intervals, preferably written to a log for reference.
> 
> I'd also mentioned that I didn't believe slight variations really mattered, as in less than10C deltas, but I suppose that can be discounted.
> 
> Do you have the ability to list all of your fan specs? Can you set them statically so the data is reliable or do they vary in speed with temperature, at which point the calculations become very tedious? All factors.


I'll try and remember to run a few benchmarks tomorrow, as it's rather late now. I can do Firestrike Extreme with and without the top fan, and maybe one without the top panel entirely just to see what that does. I have a fan controller for all of my case fans, so those can run full blast. I run my 7990 with a fan curve, but I can run it at 100% for the full length of the test (it would probably be running at about 90-100 anyways).

Here are some fan specs to start off.
The two Lian Li fans I have on the outside of the frame on the front of my case are stated to be 1200 RPM and 59.7 CFM.
The Xigmatek on the other side of my 140mm radiator on the front of my case is 1000 RPM, 60.5 CFM.
I have a 120mm intake fan on the back of the case that's 1500 RPM, 61.4 CFM.
And the fan we're interested in is the Cooler Master Megaflow 200mm exhaust fan on top moving 110 CFM of air at 700 RPM.
We can probably just ignore the two 80mm fans on the bottom layer of the case since they're largely disconnected from the airflow up top.

And from what I remember, when I switched from the windowed panel to the mesh one with the Megaflow, I saw an 8 or so degree drop in GPU temperature. But I think I was running slightly lower GPU fan speeds at the time, so we'll see what the number is now. Ambient is about 70 F right now, but it might be near 73 or 74 when I test tomorrow.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Hi guys.. long time no see..
I have a question for you.
How long of a PSU can I shuff in it? I know the specs says 180mm but I seam to remember some of you guys fitting longer ones..
old style ThermalTake 1200w 200mm

Would it fit? or do I have to remove the HDD Tray PCB?

Thanks, ^GaMbi

*Edit
I found a few older posts, seams it can be done, but its a bit of a tight fit.. may need some modding. deeper backplate or HotSwap modding.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Hi guys.. long time no see..
> I have a question for you.
> How long of a PSU can I shuff in it? I know the specs says 180mm but I seam to remember some of you guys fitting longer ones..
> old style ThermalTake 1200w 200mm
> 
> Would it fit? or do I have to remove the HDD Tray PCB?
> 
> Thanks, ^GaMbi
> 
> *Edit
> I found a few older posts, seams it can be done, but its a bit of a tight fit.. may need some modding. deeper backplate or HotSwap modding.


The Seasonic Platinum 1000 I run is 190mm long and I fit it with no modding, but I removed the hotswap PCB and it's a tighter fit than I'd like. But it works.

============================================================================================================================

Okay, so I did 6 runs and I feel rather silly now. Also, some of the data probably could be a little more precise, so running multiple trials per setup would be best, but I think this will do for a general idea.

Ambient was 71 today (21.7 C). I'll post a screenshot of the data chart I slapped together along with the FPS/temperature graphs for each tests that you can't see on the online result sheet (at least to my knowledge). And I'll have the online results for each test as well.



The average temperature was calculated by taking the average of the starting, finishing, and roughly middle temperature of the graphics test 2, which is the longer and more intensive graphics card test. So that is a rough value.

As you can see, we should all just run our HAF XBs with no top panel. /thread

But really though, that surprised me. I'm guess it's either that I have wonky data, or that all the fan actually does is make up for the impedance of the top mesh, but doesn't do enough to actually have a positive effect.
And for the tests that we (or at least I) am interested in: fan and panel vs no fan but with the panel, with the dynamic GPU speed, as those are probably the two most common setups. Going by the max temperature, the 8 degree drop that I've been reporting without proof is fairly accurate, but that 71 seems a little high compared to everything else, so that could be wrong. But the most important value, the average temperature, showed a whopping difference of three degrees, so GG @Tiberiusisgame.

What I just re-remembered after typing this whole post is that the 8 degree drop was compared to the windowed panel, which is probably far hotter than any of the six tests I ran today. But, I don't think it's all that important that I test that as well, since people who have a GPU setup like this could spend less on a fan than a windowed panel, so that option doesn't really make sense, practically speaking. I purchased the windowed top panel when I was still running a traditional single GPU setup, so that's how I ended up in that situation. Hopefully at least somebody could follow my logic there.

Here are the tests:



Spoiler: Test 1: Fan, Panel, 100% GPU



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10218687







Spoiler: Test 2: Fan, Panel, Dynamic GPU



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10218869?







Spoiler: Test 3: No Fan, Panel, 100% GPU



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10219306?







Spoiler: Test 4: No Fan, Panel, Dynamic GPU



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10219401







Spoiler: Test 5: No Panel, 100% GPU



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10219034?







Spoiler: Test 6: No Panel, Dynamic GPU



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10219149





Also. here is a screenshot of my GPU fan curve for reference.



*tl;dr:* The top fan does indeed make only a slight difference (compared to the mesh panel anyways) with a dual GPU card, so it's pretty much there to look nice. Not sure about something like 2 R9 390X cards though. What I do know is this means I've been slightly misinforming people in this thread for the last two years.


----------



## contay

Just some part swapping. Someone might see red presleeved cabled. True monster is my new board. Rampage IV Black edition, running 4930K @4.2GHz (and rising). For some reason CM states Haf XB (and evo) are only atx/matx/itx even there were mounting holes for risers for eatx board.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> 
> 
> Just some part swapping. Someone might see red presleeved cabled. True monster is my new board. Rampage IV Black edition, running 4930K @4.2GHz (and rising). For some reason CM states Haf XB (and evo) are only atx/matx/itx even there were mounting holes for risers for eatx board.


This is definitely worth noting: my EVGA Z97 Classified is an EATX but it slots into the motherboard tray like a glove. I think Cooler Master's concern is that not all EATX boards are the same so they played it safe and didn't list that form factor.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> This is definitely worth noting: my EVGA Z97 Classified is an EATX but it slots into the motherboard tray like a glove. I think Cooler Master's concern is that not all EATX boards are the same so they played it safe and didn't list that form factor.


This seems to be suprisingly common. Anyway, better this way than "EATX fits. Maybe."


----------



## UdoG

Below you will find my setup:

ASUS Z97 Pro Gamer
Intel I4790K @4.2/4.4
16GB DDR3
500GB SSD
Gigabyte GTX980TI Waterforce with 120mm radiator (SLI setup next)

Which cooling solution did you prefer:

a) Cooler Master Nepton 120XL
b) Cryorig R1 Ultimate

With (a) I have more space and hopefully a lower temperature in the case (push/pull exhaust). I don't know how hot the graphic card(s) will be, because no additional fan is mounted on the card itself - only on the radiator. It could be better to install (a) and a 200er fan at the top (as exhaust), because the radiator of the graphic card will used as intake - or it's better to install them as exhaust too und use the top fan as intake?

Any suggestions?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UdoG*
> 
> Below you will find my setup:
> 
> ASUS Z97 Pro Gamer
> Intel I4790K @4.2/4.4
> 16GB DDR3
> 500GB SSD
> Gigabyte GTX980TI Waterforce with 120mm radiator (SLI setup next)
> 
> Which cooling solution did you prefer:
> 
> a) Cooler Master Nepton 120XL
> b) Cryorig R1 Ultimate
> 
> With (a) I have more space and hopefully a lower temperature in the case (push/pull exhaust). I don't know how hot the graphic card(s) will be, because no additional fan is mounted on the card itself - only on the radiator. It could be better to install (a) and a 200er fan at the top (as exhaust), because the radiator of the graphic card will used as intake - or it's better to install them as exhaust too und use the top fan as intake?
> 
> Any suggestions?


Could we have pics? I'd really like to see that waterforce card in case.

However. If you decide to go with AiO cpu cooler, I'd go with corsair 80i GT or NZXT Kraken X31. Also, I'd go with front intake with Waterforce (s) and cpu cooler for exhaust. Then just test if top is better for intake or exhaust.


----------



## UdoG

Thanks for your feedback. I will try the H80i GT instead of my solutions...
As soon as my setup is finished I will post some pics...


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

@CptAsian
Thanks for the time and effort in this test! I can see this took several hours to complete and is thorough! I think we've all been misinforming people for years; you're not alone.

I just installed glass panels. I did this after searching through this forum (all the way back to the beginning) for inspiration. Came across a case with acrylic windows, spec'd the cost and found it to be absurd, so I went with grey glass.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Ignore the tape on the corners; that's just to ensure my mounting holds. I'll be designing some swivel hinges for them eventually.


----------



## UdoG

Nice setup! How did you manage the sleeves for the cable for reset/power/etc.? Where did you bought the other red cable's?


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UdoG*
> 
> Nice setup! How did you manage the sleeves for the cable for reset/power/etc.? Where did you bought the other red cable's?


1. remove the IO connector from the computer bezel so you can work on it.
2. pull the pins out of the header connectors and label them with tape close to the base of the cable where they connect to the IO board, out of the way.
3. put thin clear packing tape around each connector so they don't tear up the sleeving.
4. bundle all of the taped connectors together and attach a long wire to them, all surrounded with a piece of packing tape.
5. don't forget to slide shrink wrap over the sleeving at this time.
6. thread the wire through a length of sleeving, sliding the sleeving carefully over the connector bundle until the connectors come out the other end.
7. remove the packing tape and the wire.
8. re-install the connectors into the header pin. At this stage, I would recommend testing the connectors with a continuity tester and a 3v battery to ensure your LEDs and switches are working. It will save you some time troubleshooting.

Here are a few image examples of how to do this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












I picked up the red SATA cables a long, long time ago from NewEgg and the sleeving for the power cables is actually red paracord I picked up from a bulk distributers. The Teleios sleeving is from Mainframe Customs.


----------



## UdoG

Thanks for this!


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UdoG*
> 
> Thanks for this!


You're welcome. Try it out!


----------



## UdoG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> However. If you decide to go with AiO cpu cooler, I'd go with corsair 80i GT or NZXT Kraken X31. Also, I'd go with front intake with Waterforce (s) and cpu cooler for exhaust. Then just test if top is better for intake or exhaust.


What is your experience regarding the heat transfer paste which is included by Corsair H80i GT? Should I replace the heat transfer paste and use e.g. Thermalright Chill Factor3?


----------



## Ariolander

Just got my DeciFilter magnetic dust filters for my HAF XB.

Did you all stick the filters on the inside or outside of their appropriate vents?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ariolander*
> 
> Just got my DeciFilter magnetic dust filters for my HAF XB.
> 
> Did you all stick the filters on the inside or outside of their appropriate vents?


I have mine on the outside. Don't you kind of have to so they don't get in the way of the fans?

Unless you're also covering vents that don't have fans, in which case I guess you could go either way. I suppose it'd be a matter of looking more elegant vs. being faster and more simple to clean.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UdoG*
> 
> What is your experience regarding the heat transfer paste which is included by Corsair H80i GT? Should I replace the heat transfer paste and use e.g. Thermalright Chill Factor3?


I just installed 100i GTX and first thing I did was to wipe pre applied paste. I'd recommend checking reviews: Liquid metal is "best"but DON'T use it. It is hard to use and must be replaced every now and then as it dries. Removing it is one hell of a job.

I would recommend Gelid Solutions GC-extreme which is one of the best conventional pastes in the market and reasonable priced. Kryonaut Grizzly is just a little better but pricier, altough has larger volume in pack.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ariolander*
> 
> Just got my DeciFilter magnetic dust filters for my HAF XB.
> 
> Did you all stick the filters on the inside or outside of their appropriate vents?


CptAsian said it perfectly. I mounted them inside for looks and the front intakes are quite annoying to clean. Have to remove the front grill every time. Also,
I had to install clips on the sides to stop the filter from rubbing on the fan motor cover. The magnetic adhesion is not great enough to prevent this at high airflow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UdoG*
> 
> What is your experience regarding the heat transfer paste which is included by Corsair H80i GT? Should I replace the heat transfer paste and use e.g. Thermalright Chill Factor3?


I somewhat disagree with common sentiment on this now. Linus has a video out about this which matches my personal experiences in that unless you're doing extreme overclocking where every degree matters, most stock thermal pastes will perform almost exactly as well as performance pastes at stock clock normal operating temperatures. Yes, avoid the metal paste. That one has been disproven as better and it effectively ruins your block. I'd use the stock paste and replace it a year after operation simply because the paste could use a refresh and you won't buy stock paste to replace.

Also, if you buy large tubes of thermal paste, be aware that they shouldn't sit around for months on their sides and they do dry out. Consider ejecting the material onto a clean surface and mixing it before application of the paste is several months or a year old and the metal particulates have separated from the non-metal material. You can see this if your paste appears watery around the edges.

I would argue that a properly mixed paste will give you
better performance increases than trying different pastes. Also, the amount you use makes a huge difference. Check Linus' video or other sources for the proper quantity and application method per processor and cooler, etc.


----------



## UdoG

OK - first pictures of the Gigabyte GTX 980 TI Waterforce. The second card (SLI) will come in the next days...


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UdoG*
> 
> What is your experience regarding the heat transfer paste which is included by Corsair H80i GT? Should I replace the heat transfer paste and use e.g. Thermalright Chill Factor3?


Or you can just go with arctic silver 5. Can't go wrong with AS5.. pretty much "The Standard" for what.. almost 10 years now I think?

I use Shin-Etsu paste myself. It's an OEM paste that most vendors (Corsair I believe) use for their "Stock" TIM they ship with their products and many, many different brands sell it as "Brand-Name Shin-Etsu Thermal Paste". Like MASSCOOL Shin-Etsu Thermal Paste, etc. Works as good as AS5 for me for a few years now and easy to apply and it's cheap depending on where you get it.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quality (longevity) > Noise > Cosmetics > Price > Performance

I don't care about temps anymore because at the end of the day, I'm well under the safe temp limits. If you are absolutely in dire need of better cooling
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Or you can just go with arctic silver 5. Can't go wrong with AS5.. pretty much "The Standard" for what.. almost 10 years now I think?
> 
> I use Shin-Etsu paste myself. It's an OEM paste that most vendors (Corsair I believe) use for their "Stock" TIM they ship with their products and many, many different brands sell it as "Brand-Name Shin-Etsu Thermal Paste". Like MASSCOOL Shin-Etsu Thermal Paste, etc. Works as good as AS5 for me for a few years now and easy to apply and it's cheap depending on where you get it.


I think Gelid Extreme is the top stuff.


----------



## Ariolander

So my secondhand Corsair H80i that I got for free from a friend recently developed a bad case of pump whine so I replaced it with a Noctua NH-D15. The Noctua is so tall I can't use my 200mm exhaust fan anymore and the removal of my 200mm fan seems to have caused issues with some of my other components (why I added it in the first place).

Despite the HAF XB's excellent front to back airflow on the CPU side, I am having issues venting the massive amount of heat my HD 7970s generate. There is so much heat generated from my cards that I can feel it radiate from outside the case and my Sabertooth X79 is giving me warning that components next to my PCI slots are getting hot enough to trigger my mobo software's 'thermal radar' heat alerts.

I know many people don't think the 200mm fans do nothing but in my case it seems it was necessary. Now that I can't use it anymore does anyone have any recommendations for improving ventilation on the PCI side of my case? Should I invest in a PCI slot fan or something? If so anyone got any recommendations?


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ariolander*
> 
> So my secondhand Corsair H80i that I got for free from a friend recently developed a bad case of pump whine so I replaced it with a Noctua NH-D15. The Noctua is so tall I can't use my 200mm exhaust fan anymore and the removal of my 200mm fan seems to have caused issues with some of my other components (why I added it in the first place).
> 
> Despite the HAF XB's excellent front to back airflow on the CPU side, I am having issues venting the massive amount of heat my HD 7970s generate. There is so much heat generated from my cards that I can feel it radiate from outside the case and my Sabertooth X79 is giving me warning that components next to my PCI slots are getting hot enough to trigger my mobo software's 'thermal radar' heat alerts.
> 
> I know many people don't think the 200mm fans do nothing but in my case it seems it was necessary. Now that I can't use it anymore does anyone have any recommendations for improving ventilation on the PCI side of my case? Should I invest in a PCI slot fan or something? If so anyone got any recommendations?


What intake fans are you using? A pair of high quality 140mms can move a lot of air. The stock 120s, not so much.

Are you willing to mod the case? Specifically, opening up the front intake area. Removing the plastic grille on the bezel reduces restriction. Standard mods to the rear include removing pci covers and cutting out the rear exhaust grille.

That's what I've done with my XB, modded front intake, installed a pair of Noctua A15s in a custom shroud. With a 380x and a 5675 at 4.4ghz with a D15 temps are not an issue. 60c CPU max temp in IBT. 380 barely hits 70 under load. But, I'm not running a multi gpu setup. Could also install a high airflow exhaust fan.

If you wanted to return to 200mm in the roof use, could mount a pair of high performance 120mm fans on the D15, like the Darkside 1850 PWM GTs. Probably only increase CPU temps by 2-4 degrees. (D15 is 160mm without 140mm fans). Then use the D15's A15s as intakes.

You could ziptie a 120mm to the top above the GPUs and clear the D15. Or make a new top window with 120mm fans ala Contay. Could even add a 120mm intake on the GPU side of the case.

Just curious. Since the XB is also an open testbench case, what are the temps when:

A) Front bezel is removed
B) Top removed
C) All panels removed

The XB is a cooling playground. Just have to play around and find the sandbox, er, airbox that suits your system needs.


----------



## Ariolander

@MicroCat Thanks for the input. I will start from the least to most intrusive options first.

Based on your input I just ordered 2x Noctua NF-P14s redux-1500 PWM 140mm fans to replace my stock 120mm intakes. From there the removing the plastic grille is an easy enough mod so will try that next.

In terms of improving exhaust/maintaining front->back airflow can exhaust fans be fitted on that vent above my PCI slots? Whats the largest do you think I could rig up there? 40mm, 50mm, or maybe that is not a good place to fans?

CPU temps aren't too much of a problem for me. D15 does great work, its the mobo components that are setting off alarms. 120mm fans on the D15 probably wouldn't hurt too much and with some spare 120mm fans when the NF-P14s arrive I will see what I can rig up to the roof of my case.


----------



## MicroCat

I've just tested the scenario and a single 120mm will fit on top over the GPUs without getting the nibbler out. A pair of 120s will require some 'metalwork' tho.

What MB component is triggering the alarm?


----------



## MicroCat

You might want to create shrouds for the shiny new 140mm intake fans - helps pull through the front grille. Shrouds are mounted to the case, fans to the shrouds.

Some options are:

Phobya 7mm thick shrouds

Phobya 20mm thick - Thicker is better! ;-)

If you decide to swap out the A15s for 120mm, here's the link to the Darkside GTs 1850rpm PWM 120mm


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

For anyone interested in the DeciFilter's performance, I just did my first cleaning and was absolutely amazed at how clean the inside is compared to the filters. It ran for 6 months before I cleaned it.

I used small binder clips and a piece of small, black, square rubber to protect the filter rim. They fit perfectly and allow me to stretch the filter over the fans without it retracting due to poor magnetic adhesion. I also used a large shrink wrap tube, taped to the frame, to hold the filter away from the fans. They're 3K RPMs maximum so they absolutely do suck the filter against the fan which will rub it away.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










I then removed the binder clip "legs" and stored them aside because they're ugly and unnecessary for this purpose, like leaving a screw driver in a screw.

For cleaning, I recommend carefully sucking the dust away with a vacuum, which does not touch the filter. It's very sensitive to tearing, then blowing excess dust out of it in the opposite direction it's drawn in by the fan, so as not to force dust into the filter, then finally wiping it down with a soft, wet cotton ball with the filter on a clean, flat surface, like glass.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## UdoG

I would like to install an additional fan for my waterforce graphic card (push/pull). What should I consider regarding the specs of the fan (like speed, air pressure etc)? This additional fan should be placed outside the housing - in a pull config.

Do I have an impact if the fan is faster/slower that the "push" fan (e.g. heat accumulation)?

Thanks.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Here's the inherent problem with comparing temperatures while testing various configurations..




I ran these tests a day apart with identical configurations. The only major variable is the ambient temperature in the room, which shows a 4°C difference which yields, not surprisingly, a 4°C difference in the results.

We can pull the covers off, flip the fans, change fan profiles, but if we aren't listing our ambient temperatures accurately, comparing data with each other becomes a lie of omission.

If anyone posts any pseudo-scientific results regarding a configuration change that they believe to be better, please also post accurate ambient temperatures. Check a few sources; the thermostat if you're in an apartment, a thermometer left on a non-conducting surface such as a cloth, a case sensor left dangling outside the case, etc.

This is absolutely critical. If you don't include an ambient temperature and you post that your GPUs are running at 50°C and all you did was change the fan profile, someone is going to see that information on this forum, attempt to repeat the experiment and fail.

Just a friendly reminder to include as many critical details as possible.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UdoG*
> 
> I would like to install an additional fan for my waterforce graphic card (push/pull). What should I consider regarding the specs of the fan (like speed, air pressure etc)? This additional fan should be placed outside the housing - in a pull config.
> 
> Do I have an impact if the fan is faster/slower that the "push" fan (e.g. heat accumulation)?
> 
> Thanks.


If a push/pull fan pair are running at different speeds and they are the same fan in a closed system (such as sandwiching a radiator), they effectively compete for the same air, causing the pulling fan to be starved of air and the pushing fan to strain to provide it. This is not ideal.

If you're using the same fan for push/pull, use the same speed. If not, attempt to calculate each of the fan's CFM per RPM, then match the CFM by setting the fan RPMs according to that CFM. Then expect to be off by 10% and call it good enough.

Since you're talking about a Waterforce, I'm going to assume you have a 120mm radiator attached to your case. I would suggest 2 static pressure fans of the same model. Static Pressure fans are designed for radiators.

You could also buy one, place the SP fan as an intake on the radiator, and see if it makes an improvement. If you don't spend some time tweaking fan RPMs and curves and monitoring temps accurately, you aren't likely to see an improvement.


----------



## UdoG

Yes, I have a 120mm radiator attached to my case. Unfortunately I can't use an y-power adapter for an additional fan. So I can install only a fan which have the maximum rpm of the original fan. But what happens if the pushing fan runs at 1000 rpm and the pulling fan 2000 rpm?


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> If a push/pull fan pair are running at different speeds and they are the same fan in a closed system (such as sandwiching a radiator), they effectively compete for the same air, causing the pulling fan to be starved of air and the pushing fan to strain to provide it. This is not ideal.


If you do this, you can expect either a worse resulting temperature or no change at all.


----------



## UdoG

Thanks for your feedback. So it makes no sense...

Another question :

Actually the back plate of the waterforce is very hot and I think it makes sense to install an additional fan on the top of the case (push or pull - I will see...). Unfortunately, due to the tube's of the graphic card and AIO cpu cooler, I can't install a fan inside of the cover. It looks terrible if I install the fan outside of the cover. Does anyone have a good looking solution?


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UdoG*
> 
> Thanks for your feedback. So it makes no sense...
> 
> Another question :
> 
> Actually the back plate of the waterforce is very hot


How hot is it? Airflow over the plate is definitely important because that plate handled the VRAM and other high-wattage bits but you shouldn't need more than the intake fan directly in front of the GPU can provide. Try increasing that fan's speed, or install one if it isn't there.


----------



## UdoG

I will check the temperature on wednesday...
fyi - there is no fan on the GPU. As far as i know the two heat pipes and the AIO water cooling system will handle the VRAM too.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UdoG*
> 
> I will check the temperature on wednesday...
> fyi - there is no fan on the GPU. As far as i know the two heat pipes and the AIO water cooling system will handle the VRAM too.


If that's the case, why is that plate getting so hot? What's heating it?


----------



## UdoG

I checked the temp on the backplate - below you will find the results.

OC:
Voltage + 87Mv
CPU: 1543-1553 MHz
Mem clock actually + 350 MHz
FAN rpm default

CPU temp during Heaven (6 times Benchmark) = 65-66°


----------



## teeseeuu

I love this case. Convert for life


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teeseeuu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this case. Convert for life


Let me be the first to say: Welcome to OCN and welcome to HAF XB Club!
I (and all the others) are happy to hear that you like the case.. so do we!








I like the black theme, but the cable management could use a tweak









If you are looking for inspiration, you have come to the right place! check out all the cool mods on OP, and you are also welcome to check out my (somewhat old) thread: Here


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Just about everything has been done on this case (and some) so feel free to ask any questions you might have..
OR show us all off by doing something completely different (or though I doubt it hasn't already been done







)


----------



## teeseeuu

Man, Your posts look amazing. Happy to take pointers from the well-informed folks here. This was my first ground-up build. I cable managed to the best of my ability, but would look forward to learning some tips.


----------



## teeseeuu

Hey fellow EVO users, I am looking for an extra 2.5 drive tray and rails. Do the other HAF rails work? CM has nothing on their store specifically for the XB


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

They have trays listed , but not the cage :/ If its the cage your looking for you might find one on ebay or could use an aftermarket one.

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-hot-swap-drive-tray/


----------



## teeseeuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> They have trays listed , but not the cage :/ If its the cage your looking for you might find one on ebay or could use an aftermarket one.
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-hot-swap-drive-tray/


I'm actually looking for the 2.5 SSD tray and side rails. The EVO only has one (can mount 2 drives) but I need an additional mount for two more 2.5 ssd


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

HI every one







hope ur all good .Its bin a while since Ive posted!! .Today i gave my baby a clean and oiled her up ;D..
I took out my HYPER 212+ for the Noctua D15 no clearance issues








After a Year it finally became frosted smh...



Haha my crappy Hdd cage







..


this is my fix for my video card or any one who dont have a rubber plug! this is the second time ive put lube no problems at all!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1320936/tutorial-on-fixing-a-noisy-grinding-xfx-radeon-hd6870-fan-note-no-rubber-plug-in-the-back


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Someone asked for the temperature differences between covers on and off.

TL;DR - removing all the panels yielded a 3-5°C drop at the GPU on heavy load. Not significant and not recommended because... no filters.
If your experience is otherwise, you might have negative pressure issues. Also, my SLI divider did nothing.

This test ran Heaven 4 on a loop with Prime95 set to 2 cores. All temperatures are in Celsius. Each 10-minute break is demarcated by a needle drop to 0 for all stats for a single sample to illustrate the division of the tests. The tests were contiguous to maintain data integrity for comparison. Corsair Link software used to control and monitor.

The original purpose of this test was to determine if a plexi-glass SLI divider I made to separate the GPU's exhaust from it's intake would have any effect at all. I also removed all 3 panels for the last 3 tests for comparative data points.

GPU fans were set to this curve :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Ambient temperature is illustrated on the graphs by two sample points at the bottom left and right of the case bezel.

10-minute tests are as follows :

1. all panels on, quiet fan settings
2. all panels on, quiet fan settings with SLI divider
3. all panels on, balanced fan settings
4. all panels on, balanced fan settings with SLI divider
5. all panels on, performance fan settings
6. all panels on, performance fan settings with SLI divider
7. no panels, quiet fan settings
8. no panels, balanced fan settings
9. no panels, performance fan settings


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





[\SPOILER]


----------



## Stici

Hello ppl! Im Mateo,coming from Croatia..I am fun of haf xb cases..Here is some picture of my new build.Hope so you will like it.


----------



## edgeofblade

I'm installing a Kraken x61 on my original HAF XB this weekend preparing for a long overdue overclock of my i5-3570k, but I have a long enough graphics card that mounting the 280mm radiator + fans is forcing me to get creative. I can't fit both the rad and the fans on the inside because of the card length (Gigabyte 980 TI G1). There's only room for the rad OR the fans. The other has to go in the bezel space.

I have 4-ish options, and I'd like opinions. I've underlined the negatives of each case, as I see them.

Code:



Code:


-Back-

|--------------------------------|
|        GPU     |               |
|         |      |         CPU   |
|         |      |               |
|        GPU     |               |
|              Inside            |
|--------------Case------------C-|  C= case 1 proposed cut for rad tubing
|     Outside/Bezel Space        |
|--------------Bezel-------------|

              -Front-

1. I can mount the rad in the outside bezel space and fans on the inside, pushing heat out the front, but requiring a case cut next to the front left fan mount to accommodate the tubing from the rad. 200mm CM MegaFlow on top pulling in air from the top.

2. Mount rad on the inside and fans on the outside in the bezel space, pushing heat in. To mitigate/accommodate, I can mount the 200mm CM MegaFlow to vent up, though I would still be adding extra heat to my GPU though I'm not seriously overclocking the GPU right now. Only considering seriously for the possibility to vent heat straight up rather than out into the warm room.

Getting creative...

3. I can "stagger" the fans asymmetrically: mount the rad on the inside, the processor-side fan on the inside, but the GPU-side fan in the outside bezel space pulling over the rad rather than pushing. Probably not optimal for radiator function. Possible mitigation by installing a third fan for push/pull on the processor side, where there is space.

N. Some other permutation of arrangement and airflow direction that's probably counter intuitive to the cooling objective, just too inefficient for the energy expenditure, or obviously recycling hot air but hey, at least we can say we considered all options...

I'm guessing case 1 is my best plan, but I do wonder if case 2 with venting heat up through the 200mm fan would bring any serious gains worth considering, like bringing in cooler air near the floor and avoiding recycling rising warmed air. Case is sitting on the floor, typically.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgeofblade*
> 
> I'm installing a Kraken x61 on my original HAF XB this weekend preparing for a long overdue overclock of my i5-3570k, but I have a long enough graphics card that mounting the 280mm radiator + fans is forcing me to get creative. I can't fit both the rad and the fans on the inside because of the card length (Gigabyte 980 TI G1). There's only room for the rad OR the fans. The other has to go in the bezel space.
> 
> I have 4-ish options, and I'd like opinions. I've underlined the negatives of each case, as I see them.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> -Back-
> 
> |--------------------------------|
> |        GPU     |               |
> |         |      |         CPU   |
> |         |      |               |
> |        GPU     |               |
> |              Inside            |
> |--------------Case------------C-|  C= case 1 proposed cut for rad tubing
> |     Outside/Bezel Space        |
> |--------------Bezel-------------|
> 
> -Front-
> 
> 1. I can mount the rad in the outside bezel space and fans on the inside, pushing heat out the front, but requiring a case cut next to the front left fan mount to accommodate the tubing from the rad. 200mm CM MegaFlow on top pulling in air from the top.
> 
> 2. Mount rad on the inside and fans on the outside in the bezel space, pushing heat in. To mitigate/accommodate, I can mount the 200mm CM MegaFlow to vent up, though I would still be adding extra heat to my GPU though I'm not seriously overclocking the GPU right now. Only considering seriously for the possibility to vent heat straight up rather than out into the warm room.
> 
> Getting creative...
> 
> 3. I can "stagger" the fans asymmetrically: mount the rad on the inside, the processor-side fan on the inside, but the GPU-side fan in the outside bezel space pulling over the rad rather than pushing. Probably not optimal for radiator function. Possible mitigation by installing a third fan for push/pull on the processor side, where there is space.
> 
> N. Some other permutation of arrangement and airflow direction that's probably counter intuitive to the cooling objective, just too inefficient for the energy expenditure, or obviously recycling hot air but hey, at least we can say we considered all options...
> 
> I'm guessing case 1 is my best plan, but I do wonder if case 2 with venting heat up through the 200mm fan would bring any serious gains worth considering, like bringing in cooler air near the floor and avoiding recycling rising warmed air. Case is sitting on the floor, typically.


Hello! I can give you a quick hint where to start: I happened to have same G1 980ti and same problem with my h100i GTX. Just mount fans in bezer space and rad inside and maybe add third fan on CPU side. GPU temps have very minor effect there. I used to run my 980ti with 1500MHz core clock with 4930K @4,6GHz pushing heat from the rad with very acceptable temps. So, if you are not going to overclock, you will be just fine there.


----------



## edgeofblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Hello! I can give you a quick hint where to start: I happened to have same G1 980ti and same problem with my h100i GTX. Just mount fans in bezer space and rad inside and maybe add third fan on CPU side. GPU temps have very minor effect there. I used to run my 980ti with 1500MHz core clock with 4930K @4,6GHz pushing heat from the rad with very acceptable temps. So, if you are not going to overclock, you will be just fine there.


So, it looks like case 2 then. Thanks for your comments!


----------



## Gdourado

Has anyone fitted a pair of Noctua NF-A15s on the front as intake?
Do they fit and can mount on the standard screw holes?

Thanks!


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Has anyone fitted a pair of Noctua NF-A15s on the front as intake?
> Do they fit and can mount on the standard screw holes?
> 
> Thanks!


They don't fit without cutting. If I recall correctly @MicroCat had some kind of mod for them.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Has anyone fitted a pair of Noctua NF-A15s on the front as intake?
> Do they fit and can mount on the standard screw holes?
> 
> Thanks!


The handsome cat, contay, is correct. I have a pair of A15s in my XB. While they have 120mm fan mounting holes (105mm spacing) they also have more girth than a standard 140mm at 150mm x 140mm so a pair of them will not fit without either some modding or years of sibling rivalry therapy. Prefer the former.

I made my own shroud adapters from a pair of Bgears 140-to-120 fan adapters and an old 120mm (Coolermaster) fan converted to shroud use by cutting out the fan bit - leaving only the 120mm frame. Fans are mounted inside the case, because there's no space for staggered mounting with the stock grille. The grille also needs some modding since it stifles airflow - removed the plastic hex and nylon filter - replaced with more open polyester filter. Also cutout any metal in the air intake path.

It's a bit fiddly, but not much work. Just have to offset the A15s enough so that the 150mm width on each A15 has it's 'own space'.

Maybe I need to take some pictures. Or a make a diagram...



The 25mm shroud on the cpu side improves intake efficiency (shroud magic!) and creates a shorter flow path to the cooler intake.

If you don't want to fiddle around, then a square 140mm fan will be less work, but less emotionally satisfying.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> The handsome cat, contay, is correct.


Cat in my avatar is actually miss fluffy paws called Nyyti.

Anyway. I feel I betrated my country as I sold my Haf XB :c


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Cat in my avatar is actually miss fluffy paws called Nyyti.


She is adorable! (And just enough devious to warrant full staff attention)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Anyway. I feel I betrated my country as I sold my Haf XB :c


What??? How could you leave so soon? And where were you exiled to? Lots of things worse than being a XB X-pat.

Only case that *might* tempt cross borders is the Lian Li pc-v33 - With a pair of Darkside PWM GTs intakes, might be able to cool as well as the XB.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Only case that *might* tempt cross borders is the Lian Li pc-v33 - With a pair of Darkside PWM GTs intakes, might be able to cool as well as the XB.


I actually went in Corsairs camp. Corsair 540 Air offers similiar case design but vertically. It helps access since I have my case open at least once a week. Also it offers capability for second mobo mod.

Anyway. I sold my haf to a friend and when he moves to the next, I buy it back most likely.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

@edgeofblade

If you page back through this forum, you'll see several conversations regarding the 200mm fan mount. Myself and others have done extensive testing and I have determined that the 200mm fan as an exhaust fan does not appreciably alter the case's airflow, meaning using it as the case's only exhaust source is rather pointless.

1. Did you already purchase a 200mm fan? If so, I whole-heartedly encourage you to spend a weekend with thermal sensors, a screw driver and some benchmarking tools to find out which is best. Just don't try the cutting option until the end ;-) Remember to measure your ambient temperature as well for comparison.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> She is adorable! (And just enough devious to warrant full staff attention)
> What??? How could you leave so soon? And where were you exiled to? Lots of things worse than being a XB X-pat.
> 
> Only case that *might* tempt cross borders is the Lian Li pc-v33 - With a pair of Darkside PWM GTs intakes, might be able to cool as well as the XB.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> I actually went in Corsairs camp. Corsair 540 Air offers similiar case design but vertically. It helps access since I have my case open at least once a week. Also it offers capability for second mobo mod.
> 
> Anyway. I sold my haf to a friend and when he moves to the next, I buy it back most likely.


I just have to laugh at this! I considered the PC-v33 as well and decided in the end to have some custom glass cut for the XB since it would be cheaper and the results would more open and glassy.



I also did pick up a Corsair 540 Air after seeing a few reviews, but I put my wife's rig in it. Hers looks better.



We're all on the same wavelength! Maybe that means there just aren't enough cases out there that do what we're looking for.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> We're all on the same wavelength! Maybe that means there just aren't enough cases out there that do what we're looking for.


And this is why we have club







I'll be visiting Germany next week and I'll be back 10th of March. I'll then start planning mods and I even thought I might enter MOTM-contest, if I make it all happen.

Of course, reasons for modding are a) achieve same or better airflow than on Haf XB (honestly, system ran cooler on there) and b) mount second mobo there.

Btw @Tiberiusisgame, that white and purple looks awesome!


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> And this is why we have club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be visiting Germany next week and I'll be back 10th of March. I'll then start planning mods and I even thought I might enter MOTM-contest, if I make it all happen.
> 
> Of course, reasons for modding are a) achieve same or better airflow than on Haf XB (honestly, system ran cooler on there) and b) mount second mobo there.
> 
> Btw @Tiberiusisgame, that white and purple looks awesome!


Danke! Sie liebt lila! Viel spaß in Deutschland. Wohin gehst Du genau?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Danke! Sie liebt lila! Viel spaß in Deutschland. Wohin gehst Du genau?


Zuerst sind wir einige Tage in München und dann verbringen wir einige Tage in Berlin. Ich habe schon einmal in Leipzig gewesen im 2013.

Anyhow, even I moved to 540 Air, I'll still be stalking you all


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Zuerst sind wir einige Tage in München und dann verbringen wir einige Tage in Berlin. Ich habe schon einmal in Leipzig gewesen im 2013.
> 
> Anyhow, even I moved to 540 Air, I'll still be stalking you all


Sehr schön. Ich hab an der Uni Tübingen (Süd von Stuttgart) ein Paar Jahren studiert und würde so gern zurückgehen! Also...

The 540 is a good case! I like how so many people mod the floor to include an additional radiator. If you go with a custom loop, you effectively have enough room for 6 140mm fans, I believe? You say you get better cooling with it? Any chance you measured ambient/load temperatures on the HB versus the 540? Are we talking 5C drop or more like 10C drops? GPU or CPU temps? I'm wildly curious because I'm running a software fan controller for my XB and trying to get GPU temps down all the time but the 540 is hard-wired with 8 120s and hums along perfectly without complaint. Granted I don't have 2 980s in there and that makes all the difference, but it got me thinking.

I won't abandon the XB unless I explore a custom loop, in which case I'll absolutely need more space for radiators.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Sehr schön. Ich hab an der Uni Tübingen (Süd von Stuttgart) ein Paar Jahren studiert und würde so gern zurückgehen! Also...
> 
> The 540 is a good case! I like how so many people mod the floor to include an additional radiator. If you go with a custom loop, you effectively have enough room for 6 140mm fans, I believe? You say you get better cooling with it? Any chance you measured ambient/load temperatures on the HB versus the 540? Are we talking 5C drop or more like 10C drops? GPU or CPU temps? I'm wildly curious because I'm running a software fan controller for my XB and trying to get GPU temps down all the time but the 540 is hard-wired with 8 120s and hums along perfectly without complaint. Granted I don't have 2 980s in there and that makes all the difference, but it got me thinking.
> 
> I won't abandon the XB unless I explore a custom loop, in which case I'll absolutely need more space for radiators.


Btw. I can barely order a beer in Germany, but translator helps









Anyway, I meant HAF XB offered cooler system than 540 Air. Most likely because GPUs heat was exhausted better. Also, cpu cooler is mounted as top exhaust (Corsair h100i GTX) where as I had it in front intake in HAF. Temperature differences are only few degrees anyhow so nothing there. When I get second 980ti I might go with customloop, but if it gets enough air and keeps reasonable cool, I intend to run them with air. Also, I already scetched second mobo tray modification there.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> I just have to laugh at this! I considered the PC-v33 as well and decided in the end to have some custom glass cut for the XB since it would be cheaper and the results would more open and glassy.


Oooooh...that is very glassy! Great work!









Now about that plastic front bezel...maybe dark glass? Still want to glass/class mine. It's a great case and then they stuck the molded plastic mock-rugged chunk on it. Once I figure out how to make a new i/o plate using only a dull saw and a bad attitude, the rest will be easy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> I also did pick up a Corsair 540 Air after seeing a few reviews, but I put my wife's rig in it. Hers looks better.
> 
> 
> 
> We're all on the same wavelength! Maybe that means there just aren't enough cases out there that do what we're looking for.


That's pretty sweet too. Enough space in there for her to store a dozen pairs of shoes. You're a very thoughtful husband.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Oooooh...that is very glassy! Great work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now about that plastic front bezel...maybe dark glass? Still want to glass/class mine. It's a great case and then they stuck the molded plastic mock-rugged chunk on it. Once I figure out how to make a new i/o plate using only a dull saw and a bad attitude, the rest will be easy.
> That's pretty sweet too. Enough space in there for her to store a dozen pairs of shoes. You're a very thoughtful husband.


Heh, she's got the big closet for the shoes ;-) The glass I used for the HB is actually grey glass, lightly smoked. But a Glass front panel would be... amazing! I don't know how I'd pull off the intricate cuts though. I'd have to have it made for me. I tried to drill a piece of test glass using a very slow dremel and a grinding wheel... the heat building up over time caused it to shatter on the work bench. I even used cutting fluid to cool it! That's ultimately why I outsourced the work. But that front panel would not be cheap.

I'll follow your progress!


----------



## Gdourado

A question about the hdd setup.
The hot swap bays are not actively cooled.
If I run a pair of 3.5 inch 7200rpm hdds, what kind of temps can I expect?
Any issues of hdd reliability on running two so close together with no active cooling?
Anyone had issues?

Cheers!


----------



## edgeofblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> @edgeofblade
> 
> If you page back through this forum, you'll see several conversations regarding the 200mm fan mount. Myself and others have done extensive testing and I have determined that the 200mm fan as an exhaust fan does not appreciably alter the case's airflow, meaning using it as the case's only exhaust source is rather pointless.
> 
> 1. Did you already purchase a 200mm fan? If so, I whole-heartedly encourage you to spend a weekend with thermal sensors, a screw driver and some benchmarking tools to find out which is best. Just don't try the cutting option until the end ;-) Remember to measure your ambient temperature as well for comparison.


@Tiberiusisgame

Thank you for your comments. I just finished getting this installation together. I don't have the time to spend on my own testing, though I appreciate the encouragement.


----------



## Newman378

Hey guys, I just picked up this case today and absolutely love it, though I seem to be having a problem getting my AX760 to mount flush. I'm trying to mount it with the intake fan facing downward, but the fan grill seems to rub against the rear mounting bracket and the base where the PSU rests. Has anyone had this issue? Did you just remove the grill, but reinstall the screws to keep the fan secured? Thanks in advance, love some of these builds!


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newman378*
> 
> Hey guys, I just picked up this case today and absolutely love it, though I seem to be having a problem getting my AX760 to mount flush. I'm trying to mount it with the intake fan facing downward, but the fan grill seems to rub against the rear mounting bracket and the base where the PSU rests. Has anyone had this issue? Did you just remove the grill, but reinstall the screws to keep the fan secured? Thanks in advance, love some of these builds!


Any chance providing picture? I had RM750 and then AX860i without problems. AX860i seems visually almost identical. Also, judging from pictures fan grill and screws should be on level with PSU frame. Would fan grill have bent a little?


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> A question about the hdd setup.
> The hot swap bays are not actively cooled.
> If I run a pair of 3.5 inch 7200rpm hdds, what kind of temps can I expect?
> Any issues of hdd reliability on running two so close together with no active cooling?
> Anyone had issues?
> 
> Cheers!


You can install 2 80mm fans as intakes at the rear of this case if you're concerned about basement temperatures, however mechanical hard drives can be run at high temperatures without problems. On average, I experienced ~35 to 40C mechanical temperatures @ ~20C ambient with moderate usage.


----------



## Gdourado

Yes, but those two 80mm fan spots are behind the 2.5inch hdd cage and 5 1/4 bays.
They don't actively cool the front hotswap bays where the two 7200 rpm 3 1/2 inch drives sit and one on top of another.
Can't there be issues with such drives? I read here that some one has their drives on those bays reach more than 50 degrees while in use.

Cheers!


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> You can install 2 80mm fans as intakes at the rear of this case if you're concerned about basement temperatures, however mechanical hard drives can be run at high temperatures without problems. On average, I experienced ~35 to 40C mechanical temperatures @ ~20C ambient with moderate usage.


Replied above.
Made a mistake while replying on my tablet.

Cheers!


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Replied above.
> Made a mistake while replying on my tablet.
> 
> Cheers!


50C is still completely within reasonable performance temperatures of many mechanical 3.5" drives, especially if that's under load but not at idle. The 80mm fan suggestion is what's there for basement cooling. This case doesn't offer anything else so if you want more active cooling, consider a custom solution. But considering you're speculating based on what someone else said their specific configuration yielded, likely without listing an ambient temperature and GPU/CPU temperature for comparison, you'll never know what results you might get. You'll just have to take that chance!


----------



## utrockhound

Your probably right but I got the 200mm fan to keep dust from settling from the top. I have other fans and the Corsair h110i GT that do the cooling.


----------



## Amph

can someone have a pick of 1200i or 1500i inside this case?


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

@Amph

The 1500i is 225mm long whereas the recommended maximum length by Cooler Master for the XB and Evo is 180mm.

If you're going to use a PSU that long you will likely need to remove the X-Dock cage and/or the dock bracket.

(I realize that's not what you asked but I thought I'd mention why you won't likely find that many photos of that specific configuration).


----------



## jbarish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> 50C is still completely within reasonable performance temperatures of many mechanical 3.5" drives, especially if that's under load but not at idle. The 80mm fan suggestion is what's there for basement cooling. This case doesn't offer anything else so if you want more active cooling, consider a custom solution. But considering you're speculating based on what someone else said their specific configuration yielded, likely without listing an ambient temperature and GPU/CPU temperature for comparison, you'll never know what results you might get. You'll just have to take that chance!


It's really a simple mod to attach a 92mm fan to the outside of the 3.5" HD cage to at least get some air moving thru there.
It's far from perfect but I figure some air moving across the 3.5" bays is better than no air not moving across them ;-)


----------



## Spock121

Finished my latest build in this case, finally getting around to posting some pictures.


----------



## MCCOPRA

Hi All Fellow Geeks,

Can i get one Membership Ticket Please

Here is my image album


http://imgur.com/iPpTf


All I can say about this case is others have been doing it wrong...












Specs are in my Rig Signature...


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Did you just call me/us a Geek ??







....







XD nice to meet you sir Welcome to the HAF XB Club!


----------



## Ticonderoga

I have to say I havent read the entire thread.
But can anyone confirm that this case can handle E-atx mobo?
In particular the MSI X99S Xpower mobo?

Thanks


----------



## edgeofblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ticonderoga*
> 
> I have to say I havent read the entire thread.
> But can anyone confirm that this case can handle E-atx mobo?
> In particular the MSI X99S Xpower mobo?
> 
> Thanks


I did a quick search on google that lead back to this very thread and a post from 2012. Hope this helps.

This case should support E-ATX but some of the front facing ports might be a tight fit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mindinversion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is wondering, E-ATX boards *WILL* fit this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did electrical tape the tray, as the board juuuuuust sits on it on the forward side [facing front fans]


----------



## edgeofblade

Just finished with my 2016 pre-VR PC update. I added an AIO cooler, a 980 TI from Gigabyte, and a new NZXT Hue Plus lighting system upgrade. Check my sig.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ticonderoga*
> 
> I have to say I havent read the entire thread.
> But can anyone confirm that this case can handle E-atx mobo?
> In particular the MSI X99S Xpower mobo?
> 
> Thanks


I used my Rampage IV Black edition when I still had my HAF XB. It does fit but frontal facing sataports and some wiring is a bit harder.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

HAHA its abit ghetto but it prevents the heat from spreading , warming up my top plexi panel!


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> HAHA its abit ghetto but it prevents the heat from spreading , warming up my top plexi panel!


Hey Slick, any before/after temperatures with your makeshift cowling? I have wanted to design a similar cowling since I have 2 case-venting coolers that really heat up the interior. I'd be interested to see your results. Don't forget to log ambient


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Hey Slick, any before/after temperatures with your makeshift cowling? I have wanted to design a similar cowling since I have 2 case-venting coolers that really heat up the interior. I'd be interested to see your results. Don't forget to log ambient


Damn man i wrote down some figures on a peice of paper. I used FARCRY4 as benchmark and watch the temps on my android phone via a WIFI monitoring software app while i game for a 30 mins. MY GODD THATS ONE OF THE BEST PORTABLE REAL TIME monitoring .apk name if the app is "" Remote system monitor** .Tonight ill see if i can grab a screen shot im trying to finish up makeing a fan speed controller :/.. wish me luck LOL!.... ummmm but i must say when the GPU fan ramps upp you can feel the hot air exiting true the makeshift cowling..







and my plexi window does not feel hot! Later on i might layer it with fiber glass resin to stiffen up the card board structure.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

well i made this LM317fan controller to control a 1.3A 120mm fan. man that beast BLOWS AND SUCKS alot of air! .. I did it to help cool down the VRMS and hope fully drop the case temps well because i live in the Caribbean. Is it a safe controller, I followed AFROTECHMODS on Youtube!

Also is it a safe place to mount it?


----------



## MCCOPRA

Hello Guys Quick Question.

What is gonna be the best fan config for this case



Intake
Got 2 AKASA 14CM S-flow viper fans in front blowing to the 240mm silverstone tundra td-02e

Exhaust
1 AKASA 12cm S-flow viper fan blowing out from the back of the case.
and
1 Cooler Master Megaflow on top exhausting hot air

and 1 12cm coolermaster blue led standar fan blowing to vrm and northbridge.

*Questions
What i am thinking i have 2 silent high pressure 80cm fans for bottom part did not installed them yet.
Can they be better intake or exhaust mode?

Also do i flip the back fan as intake and let the megaflow be only Exhaust fan ?

Please help








*


----------



## teeseeuu

Depends on what you want. Front to back airflow is the best in this case. I run mine with 2x120 intake, 120 exhaust in the back through a 120 rad, 200mm in the top and a single 80 in the bottom to help pull air through the drive rack.
Since I don't care about noise so much, my intakes run at max rpm using the exhaust by motherboard control. I generally run negative pressure and rely on the filters to mitigate dust.


----------



## Daddyarcanjo

Googled a lot and i din´t find a straight answer, can i put 2 asus strix 980 ti and a corsair h110i on this case ???? I really want this case but i am afraid that this 3 pieces of my rig don´t fit on it together ....

Thx in advance


----------



## Slowpoke66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daddyarcanjo*
> 
> Googled a lot and i din´t find a straight answer, can i put 2 asus strix 980 ti and a corsair h110i on this case ???? I really want this case but i am afraid that this 3 pieces of my rig don´t fit on it together ....
> 
> Thx in advance


Yes, You can. But probably not with a push/pull fan-config on the rad.


----------



## MCCOPRA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slowpoke66*
> 
> Yes, You can. But probably not with a push/pull fan-config on the rad.


He can do Push Pull Config but not with 4 140mm fans

there are holes for both 140mm and 120 mm fans in the case so he can do something what i did in my current build

which is 140mm fans in front panel 240mm rad and 120mm fans on the back of the rad. which works wonder for noise but not to much cooling on my silverstone td02-e

What he can do is install 120mm fans in front of the case and install rad with pull 140mm fans that still is a push pull config may not be best but still works..

Or he can install them if he uses 140mm fans in front and back using the screws provided in 2 per fan config or get some similar screws

because there is plenty of space in the case as long as asus strix 980 ti card can fit in too









I hope I could help.


----------



## l3urst

Hi guys,

After having this case for the last 3 years i'm finally looking to change it up.
I'm pretty new to modding cases and actually building them (Don't have the opportunity much at work)
So with the current setup i have (Check Sig) i'm looking to add a plexi window at the top (removing the mesh), and also looking to remove hthe grills at side and add plexi glass instead.

So a few quick questions,
What is the easiest way to attach the plexi glass to the sides and top i was thinking a rivet gun?

Also i have all stock fans at the moment and i'm looking to change the 2 on the front and add an extra 2 on the back, What fans can you recommend for this case?
Is it also worth adding in an extra 80mm fan at the Hard-drive bay area since i have read that some people have had over heating issues there and since i'm going to be removing some grills will this cause a problem.


----------



## teeseeuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3urst*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> After having this case for the last 3 years i'm finally looking to change it up.
> I'm pretty new to modding cases and actually building them (Don't have the opportunity much at work)
> So with the current setup i have (Check Sig) i'm looking to add a plexi window at the top (removing the mesh), and also looking to remove hthe grills at side and add plexi glass instead.
> 
> So a few quick questions,
> What is the easiest way to attach the plexi glass to the sides and top i was thinking a rivet gun?
> 
> Also i have all stock fans at the moment and i'm looking to change the 2 on the front and add an extra 2 on the back, What fans can you recommend for this case?
> Is it also worth adding in an extra 80mm fan at the Hard-drive bay area since i have read that some people have had over heating issues there and since i'm going to be removing some grills will this cause a problem.


Push/pull? Fans inside or out?
I use 1 80 on the bottom slot nearest the case center. It keeps the air moving and my drive cage never hits 5 degrees Celsius over ambient. I have the intake fans on the front outside the chassis. Gives some extra room for larger cards.
I mounted the 80 inside, but it is a tight squeeze to make adjustments.


----------



## l3urst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teeseeuu*
> 
> Push/pull? Fans inside or out?
> I use 1 80 on the bottom slot nearest the case center. It keeps the air moving and my drive cage never hits 5 degrees Celsius over ambient. I have the intake fans on the front outside the chassis. Gives some extra room for larger cards.
> I mounted the 80 inside, but it is a tight squeeze to make adjustments.


What would be best? Inside or outside? i take it inside is best but its more of a push for space.
And what fans are you using? Don't really know what i'm looking for fan wise in this case (I know i'm looking for 120's but what kind or i read that you can fit 140 with a bit of a mod)


----------



## teeseeuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3urst*
> 
> What would be best? Inside or outside? i take it inside is best but its more of a push for space.
> And what fans are you using? Don't really know what i'm looking for fan wise in this case (I know i'm looking for 120's but what kind or i read that you can fit 140 with a bit of a mod)


Outside is fine, you just want to make sure the air hits the filter first. I have corsair 120AFx2 installed, a cooler master static press pressure 120 on the exhaust pushing through my CPU radiator, a cooler master 200 on top and a cooler master 80 exhaust in the lower deck


----------



## l3urst

Finished modifying the case, The top now has a tinted plexi glass instead of the mesh and i'm thinking about doing the same on the grills next to the handles.
So what layout will be best for the fans?
Two 120's infront as intake
Two 120's at back for exaust
and 1 80mm next to hard-drive bay?


----------



## LukkyStrike

So I wanted to show you all my new set up, due to having to wait ages on my CaseLabs S8:

I will keep this case as it is probably the best case i have had up to this point, but i thought you all may find this entertaining:


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukkyStrike*
> 
> So I wanted to show you all my new set up, due to having to wait ages on my CaseLabs S8:
> 
> I will keep this case as it is probably the best case i have had up to this point, but i thought you all may find this entertaining:


LOL! That's awesome!

Don't you wish more cases had the kind of outboard space the XB does?


----------



## LukkyStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> LOL! That's awesome!
> 
> Don't you wish more cases had the kind of outboard space the XB does?


To be honest, I was surprised it did not look more awkward!!! I kinda of like it.

Thanks!


----------



## CM-Patrick

Hello everyone,

Want to get a hands-on VIP tour of all the products we showcased at Computex 2016? You're in luck!

We're hosting private tours at our Chino, CA office on 7/8. Space is limited and we'll be only selecting a handful of people on a first come first serve basis. For those interested and live in southern California (or willing to make the trip), click on the link below to RSVP.

Click here to RSVP


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Ohh Mr.Cooler Master I want so many things, A slide out air filter for the front fans, air tight case panels with rubber gaskets around the edges, and a top panel with no hump !


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Ohh Mr.Cooler Master I want so many things, A slide out air filter for the front fans, air tight case panels with rubber gaskets around the edges, and a top panel with no hump !


All of the above PLUS no molded plastic front bezel. Not saying it needs to be cut crystal to keep up with the tempered glass trend...but that would be ok too.


----------



## MD972

you never put how u did it ....????

no pics too...?

i want to do same thing with ASUS Z10PE-D16 WS EEB Form Factor 12 inch x 13 inch ( 30.5 cm x 33.02 cm ) dual cpu Socket 2011-3 for Intel® Xeon® processor E5-2600 v3/v4 serie
with dual graphiq card in sli

really want to put that in this beautifull coolmaster half xb

someone can help me


----------



## MD972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomasz*
> 
> Hi guys! I guess many of you might have been curious *whether a full-size E-ATX/EEB mobo can fit* into this little cubie. Let me tell you my test result.
> 
> Short answer: no. Sorry. It's a 1 mm problem.
> 
> Long answer: If you don't mind doing a little case modding, you will be able to make it. Here's what I did. The mobo is a SuperMicro H8DGi-F dual AMD G34 server mobo. This giant board now sits perfectly in the little black box. I will post how I did it later.


you never put how u did it ....????

no pics too...?

i want to do same thing with ASUS Z10PE-D16 WS EEB Form Factor 12 inch x 13 inch ( 30.5 cm x 33.02 cm ) dual cpu Socket 2011-3 for Intel® Xeon® processor E5-2600 v3/v4 serie
with dual graphiq card in sli

really want to put that in this beautifull coolmaster half xb

someone can help me


----------



## akb168

Modified my HAF XB front panel LEDs so I could have an all Blue LED system.

I recently completed a build with this case (really like this case), and I wanted an all blue system, but the LEDs on the front panel for power and HD activity were red.

After looking for a "how to" change it, I couldn't find one, so I thought I'd post it here in case anyone else wants to do the same mod.

It does require basic soldering/de-soldering skills, but after finding the right parts, it wasn't too bad to change. The hardest part was reworking the power switch.

After hunting around I got the correct LED for the power switch (1.8mm with leads) and a 3mm regular LED from Microcenter. Here are the links below (they have some other colors as well).

http://www.microcenter.com/product/425575/18mm_Super_Bright_1500_MCD_Water_Clear_Lens,_Blue

http://www.microcenter.com/product/390172/Super_Bright_Blue_3mm_LED_Single

Prior to starting rework, I tested the LEDs with my motherboards by temporarily connecting them to the motherboard power and HD activity. I did this as I did not want any surprises as far as making sure they illuminate OK and double checking anode (+) and cathode (-) of the LEDs.



Next you want to remove the front panel from the case. It comes off with 4 screws. You then can gently pull the cables from the back and remove the USB 3.0 jacks by unscrewing those.





The 3mm LED comes off pretty easy by just de-soldering it (I used an iron and a basic solder pump).

The 1.8mm LED is the tricky one as just de-soldering the back didn't work for me as to remove the LED and the final solder, there wasn't anything to grab and pull the LED to get it to come out. So with that, what I did was:

To get access you first have to access it by popping off the plastic cover.
Then, I used a jeweler's screwdriver to get under each of the leads on each side near the LED and break the leads (careful not to damage the switch in general).
Then, I bent the leads out that were still partially soldered, grabbed them with a pliers and pulled on them while heating the solder with my iron on the back.
A quick fitting test showed I couldn't get the tiny leads on the 1.8mm LED through the holes, so I enlarged them with a stiff needle.

I then placed the LEDs for soldering making sure I got the anode(+) and cathode(-) correct. For the 3mm LED, the anode is the longer lead. For the 1.8mm LED, the cathode is marked in color (for the old LED, this was red, for the new LED this was blue). For both LEDs on the board, the anode is on the right when looking at the front of the board (the 3mm LED is marked on the PCB, the 1.8mm LED is not). So for placing the 3mm LED, you place it using the longer lead anode on the right. For placing the 1.8mm LED you place the color coded cathode on the left.

Here is where I placed the LEDs prior to soldering them down.







After that, I just soldered them down on the back, clipped off the excess for the leads, popped back on the power switch cover, reconnect the cables in the back and did a quick test.



And finally, the finished product where I also added cooler master blue 120mm fans on front and a cooler master 200mm fan on top (also blue LED keyboard and mouse).



This was a little more work than I expected (in particular getting the 1.8mm LED out and enlarging the holes so I could get the new one in), but I'm happy with the results.

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Looks nice







, mine didn't go as smoothly that one switch is a pita







http://www.overclock.net/t/1329750/official-cooler-master-haf-xb-club/2030#post_19775971


----------



## hidra

hello! i've bought an HAF XB Evo
I would install my Liquid Cooler (ARCTIC Liquid Freezer 240 on the front) (and radiator of evga hybrid 980ti on the single 120mm fan slot on the rear) but i dont know how to setup the fan...
There are 3 solution: Solution 1, Solution 2 and Solution 3.
What i must use ??
Thanks

*Solution 1 (Front Intake, Rear exhaust):*


*Solution 2 (Front exhaust, Rear exhaust):*



*Solution 3 (Front Intake, Rear Intake):*


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hidra*
> 
> hello! i've bought an HAF XB Evo
> I would install my Liquid Cooler (ARCTIC Liquid Freezer 240 on the front) and (evga hybrid 980ti on the single 140mm fan slot on the rear) but i dont know how to setup the fan...
> There are 3 solution: Solution 1, Solution 2 and Solution 3.
> What i must use ??
> Thanks
> 
> *Solution 1 (Front Intake, Rear exhaust):*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Solution 2 (Front exhaust, Rear exhaust):*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Solution 3 (Front Intake, Rear Intake):*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I would go with solution 3. That is essentially what I have set up with an AIO CPU cooler in the front and a traditionally cooled graphics card. I also have the bottom fan on the back as an intake. As long as all of your intake fans are filtered (so if you do solution 3, the only ones you'd have to worry about are the ones on the back), you'll have positive air pressure (I think that's what it's called), meaning all of the random mesh and openings will have air flowing out of them, so they don't need to be filtered. As a result, you'll have virtually no dust in your case. In theory, anyways.
And I'm assuming you meant single 120mm slot in the rear, right?


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hidra*
> 
> hello! i've bought an HAF XB Evo
> I would install my Liquid Cooler (ARCTIC Liquid Freezer 240 on the front) and (evga hybrid 980ti on the single 140mm fan slot on the rear) but i dont know how to setup the fan...
> There are 3 solution: Solution 1, Solution 2 and Solution 3.
> What i must use ??
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Airflow Options
> 
> 
> 
> *Solution 1 (Front Intake, Rear exhaust):*
> 
> 
> *Solution 2 (Front exhaust, Rear exhaust):*
> 
> 
> 
> *Solution 3 (Front Intake, Rear Intake):*


I'm going with Option 1, even if Option 3 has its appeal.

With Option 3, the rear exhaust has no factory filtering. Altho can add one. The main issue I have with Option 3 is that the interior now has 2 sources of warmed/hot air to exhaust which could overwhelm most 200mm fans - the motherboard and gpu VRMs could suffer.

The great benefit of the XB is the clean front-to-back airflow (after a few mods).

Option 2 is the Dust Bunnies dream setup, so if you're into spontaneous dust moshes, it's a good choice.

Otherwise front intake/rear exhaust seems the best. Theoretically. That's the fun part of the XB, it's so easy to experiment with concepts. Suggest you try them all and let us know which was the best compromise.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> I'm going with Option 1, even if Option 3 has its appeal.
> 
> With Option 3, the rear exhaust has no factory filtering. Altho can add one. The main issue I have with Option 3 is that the interior now has 2 sources of warmed/hot air to exhaust which could overwhelm most 200mm fans - the motherboard and gpu VRMs could suffer.
> 
> The great benefit of the XB is the clean front-to-back airflow (after a few mods).
> 
> Option 2 is the Dust Bunnies dream setup, so if you're into spontaneous dust moshes, it's a good choice.
> 
> Otherwise front intake/rear exhaust seems the best. Theoretically. That's the fun part of the XB, it's so easy to experiment with concepts. Suggest you try them all and let us know which was the best compromise.


When you say "overwhelm", do you mean the CFM difference between intake and exhaust is too great?

I did the quick math with mine, and my intake (two 140mm and one 120mm) adds up to 182.295 CFM. The 200mm fan in my case is rated at 110 CFM. And yeah, those are theoretical values since they're filtered and one has a radiator on it, so that'll mess with the flow. But would you consider that to be too imbalanced?
I'm not going to be running this rig for too much longer, so nothing much is going to change, but I am rather curious at this point.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> When you say "overwhelm", do you mean the CFM difference between intake and exhaust is too great?
> 
> I did the quick math with mine, and my intake (two 140mm and one 120mm) adds up to 182.295 CFM. The 200mm fan in my case is rated at 110 CFM. And yeah, those are theoretical values since they're filtered and one has a radiator on it, so that'll mess with the flow. But would you consider that to be too imbalanced?
> I'm not going to be running this rig for too much longer, so nothing much is going to change, but I am rather curious at this point.


Yes, most 200mm fans barely hit 50% of their cfm spec when there's even a little restriction. Which 200mm are you using?

Still worth trying tho. And then compare to Option 1.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Yes, most 200mm fans barely hit 50% of their cfm spec when there's even a little restriction. Which 200mm are you using?
> 
> Still worth trying tho. And then compare to Option 1.


Cooler Master Megaflow. All the gritty details of my build are in my sig.

And before I ran that option 3 setup, I ran option 1. I switched after I finally got a 120mm fan filter. From what I remember, there wasn't a massive difference in CPU or GPU temperatures, but I think I was able to notice a difference in dust resting on various bits of my motherboard. Obviously there's still some that can settle from when my computer is off, but it looks rather clean on the inside, considering I haven't really dusted it in months.

Granted, I have never really paid attention to temperatures other than those of the CPU and GPU, so I can't really comment on your temperatures argument.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Cooler Master Megaflow. All the gritty details of my build are in my sig.
> 
> And before I ran that option 3 setup, I ran option 1. I switched after I finally got a 120mm fan filter. From what I remember, there wasn't a massive difference in CPU or GPU temperatures, but I think I was able to notice a difference in dust resting on various bits of my motherboard. Obviously there's still some that can settle from when my computer is off, but it looks rather clean on the inside, considering I haven't really dusted it in months.
> 
> Granted, I have never really paid attention to temperatures other than those of the CPU and GPU, so I can't really comment on your temperatures argument.


If the temps are decent and there's less dust, then great. Since you're planning to upgrade the system soon, the VRM temps aren't a big deal. Unless you have a crazy high OC on the cpu and gpu.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> If the temps are decent and there's less dust, then great. Since you're planning to upgrade the system soon, the VRM temps aren't a big deal. Unless you have a crazy high OC on the cpu and gpu.


Yeah, no overclocking here. I've run this setup quite a bit for the past two years exactly as is, and I've had no problems hardware/reliability wise. I'm heading off to college this fall with just a laptop, so I'll have to figure out if/how a desktop will work in a few months after I get settled.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Don't know how I never found this thread before.
Anyway, anyone know where I can get the internal HDD holders? I have no idea what happened to mine back when I was putting my rig in it.


----------



## akb168

Quote:
Originally Posted by hidra

hello! i've bought an HAF XB Evo
I would install my Liquid Cooler (ARCTIC Liquid Freezer 240 on the front) and (evga hybrid 980ti on the single 140mm fan slot on the rear) but i dont know how to setup the fan...
There are 3 solution: Solution 1, Solution 2 and Solution 3.
What i must use ??
Thanks

For my case, while I don't have a graphics card radiator (a I have no graphics card, I'm using i7 graphics) I do have a 240mm radiator and fan setup in the front. Base on reading the user guide and some other posts, I chose to mount it on the inside where I take in cool air from the outside. I also run a 200mm CoolerMaster fan on top and I've never had problems (I'm running my i7-6700k at 4.6 GHz). Also as the 240mm radiator is getting outside air, it gets it from the front which has a mesh which will keep some of the dust out.

So I believe in your case and going with a 120mm radiator/fan for the graphics card, I's say if you don't have or want a fan on top, I would go with #1. If you put in a top fan, then I'd suggest #3. With a dual fan in the front blowing air across the CPU radiator, a single fan on the GPU radiator and a top fan, you should get really good air flow and also still should have positive pressure (3 120mm input fans, 1 200 mm output fan).

I was able to get the cooler master 200mm fan from Amazon for under $20.

Hope this helps.

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## akb168

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Don't know how I never found this thread before.
> Anyway, anyone know where I can get the internal HDD holders? I have no idea what happened to mine back when I was putting my rig in it.


You can get them (and other parts) at the cooler master online store.

2.5" cage parts: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-accessories-kit-2-5-rails-version/

Replacement internal cage: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-evo-internal-hdd-cage/

Other parts (search on their site of "HAF XB"): http://www.cmstore-usa.com/search.php?search_query=haf+xb&x=0&y=0

Not all parts are in stock, for each part, when you click on it, at the bottom, it will tell you if they currently have that part or not.

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akb168*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Don't know how I never found this thread before.
> Anyway, anyone know where I can get the internal HDD holders? I have no idea what happened to mine back when I was putting my rig in it.
> 
> 
> 
> You can get them (and other parts) at the cooler master online store.
> 
> 2.5" cage parts: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-accessories-kit-2-5-rails-version/
> 
> Replacement internal cage: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-evo-internal-hdd-cage/
> 
> Other parts (search on their site of "HAF XB"): http://www.cmstore-usa.com/search.php?search_query=haf+xb&x=0&y=0
> 
> Not all parts are in stock, for each part, when you click on it, at the bottom, it will tell you if they currently have that part or not.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Alan
Click to expand...

You sir, are a life saver. I'm also missing a couple of the motherboard tray mounts, and improvised using mounts from another case. It isn't a perfect fit, but it is working right now. This way, I'll have the complete case again.

Edit: Pretty sure this is what I need. I remember these in the box and thinking "Well, these are weird HDD mounts"


----------



## erylflynn

Anyone bought the DEMCIflex filters straight from the manufacturer? Not seeing any other place with them in stock. Also, has anyone seen any of the other colors in real pictures? I am going an orange and black theme, so far have fans in orange and plan to buy orange cables. Was thinking about the same but the images on the site look too cartoony for the colors.


----------



## Dandolf

Hi all, I'm building with HAF-XB EVO for the first time, here are some photos of my rig; I hope I can join the club...






I chose this case since it looks different from the mainstream cases (tower type) and it seems mod friendly. Even though I'm not going to mod it out on the first try.


----------



## Psistorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Put the front fans between the chassis and front panel and then the back fans on the inside of the chassis. That will leave you with exactly the same space as now


This may sound dumb, but shouldn't the back fans go behind the radiator, to push the air out to the fans on the front chassis? I didn't know that it would still be considered push/pull with four fans total but only two "in contact" with the radiator. I am just curious as I am learning about this and am planning on doing push/pull in my HAF XB very soon.


----------



## Psistorm

Beautiful setup mate =)


----------



## MCCOPRA

Updated System Picture More On the Way


----------



## Shadowarez

Been member of thread since bought xB Evo like a few years ago lol I'm finally going to build with it. My current HTPC died in a horrible rain accident so now I cannot hold off. Hardware I'm putting it when arrives.

1.Intel DX79TO(cost next to nothing)
2.i7 3830 was also cheap
3.maxwell Titan X
4.Thermaltake doing tower cooler
5.256gb 850 pro os drive
6.intel 910 800gb SSD (Ark Server)
7.2x WD 6 TB reds media drives Raid 1
8.2x Seagate 8 TB Archive.


----------



## Suitch

I am painting my case white and was extremely happy that the grill on the faceplate could be removed with relative ease, but how do people work with that reset switch with plasti-dip? I would like it to be white as well, but will plasti dip work well with that tight crevice around that button?


----------



## Shadowarez

Anyone know a comparable 200mm fan for top tried a few all have mounting issues.


----------



## MCCOPRA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Anyone know a comparable 200mm fan for top tried a few all have mounting issues.


Any of the Cooler Master Megaflow 200cm fans are compatible with the case. other fans may not be compatible butt need to check because the mounting holes are not square places in the top fence


----------



## Shadowarez

Ok ty will update with pics once parts start arriving. This will be Dedicated Ark Server,movie streamer,movie collection and blue ray back up.


----------



## Shadowarez

First parts started showing up now im just waiting on Evga 650 psu a 200 mm megaflow fan from Amazon. Fan is 20$ shipping is $15 lol can't wait to move to a real Canadian city.


----------



## Gdourado

I was thinking of using adapters to mount a pair of 3.5 inch HDD's to the optical bays.
But I would like to add some cooling.
The HAf has only 2 optical bays, so It can fit a 120mm fan bracket.
But it can fit an 80mm fan and probably even a 92mm fan.
Anyone adapted such a fan as intake on front of the two optical bays?
What kind of adapter did you use?

Cheers!


----------



## akb168

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Anyone know a comparable 200mm fan for top tried a few all have mounting issues.


I'm using the CoolerMaster Megaflow 200 and it fits fine. You can get it in Clear plastic with Blue LED (what I'm using) Clear Plastic with Red LED or Black Plastic no LED.


----------



## akb168

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> I was thinking of using adapters to mount a pair of 3.5 inch HDD's to the optical bays.
> But I would like to add some cooling.
> The HAf has only 2 optical bays, so It can fit a 120mm fan bracket.
> But it can fit an 80mm fan and probably even a 92mm fan.
> Anyone adapted such a fan as intake on front of the two optical bays?
> What kind of adapter did you use?
> 
> Cheers!


I've not tried it, but Evercool (available at Newegg and other retailers) has an all in one kit that mounts 3x3.5 or 4x2.5 drives with an 80mm fan, face plate and filter that mounts in a 2 x 5.25 drive bay such as the one in the HAF XB. May be worth a try. Also looks like you can swap out the fan for a better one if need be.

http://www.evercool.com.tw/products/hd-ar.htm


----------



## LukkyStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> I was thinking of using adapters to mount a pair of 3.5 inch HDD's to the optical bays.
> But I would like to add some cooling.
> The HAf has only 2 optical bays, so It can fit a 120mm fan bracket.
> But it can fit an 80mm fan and probably even a 92mm fan.
> Anyone adapted such a fan as intake on front of the two optical bays?
> What kind of adapter did you use?
> 
> Cheers!


not to be obtuse, but what would be the need for a fan there? the only thing it would be blowing on is the PSU??? it will offer no cooling to the components. There are two 90mm fans that attach right in front of the HDD bays in the back LH side. Honestly i would skip those....


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukkyStrike*
> 
> not to be obtuse, but what would be the need for a fan there? the only thing it would be blowing on is the PSU??? it will offer no cooling to the components. There are two 90mm fans that attach right in front of the HDD bays in the back LH side. Honestly i would skip those....


Agreed. Unless you're doing something clever in the basement, the 80mm holes in the back (not 90mm and not 92mm) work great for cooling your disks directly. Mine are configured as filtered intakes and keep my SSDs at ambient.



Instead, do something fun with that space. Pull out the optical cage and put a grate in there, if you can see the basement in your rig. I replaced all of the covers with smoked glass so it's became harder and harder to hide cables in the basement.


----------



## LukkyStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Agreed. Unless you're doing something clever in the basement, the 80mm holes in the back (not 90mm and not 92mm) work great for cooling your disks directly. Mine are configured as filtered intakes and keep my SSDs at ambient.


Yes, 80mm, I had not been to sleep prior to that post! 

Thanks for that!


----------



## mavisky

Updated my rig with a new GPU. Out with 670, but I only went with the 1070 for now. Still waiting to get my full waterblock for the 1070.

Old - 670 (short pcb so I could actually run a south bridge block even though it wasn't really needed)
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mavisky/media/PC Builds/IMG_1435_zpsf1f4c980.jpg.html

New - 1070 (much longer PCB so had to ditch the south bridge block and it still barely fits)
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mavisky/media/PC Builds/IMG_20160713_213732436_zpsn3xvjiry.jpg.html


----------



## Shadowarez

That's a tight fit waiting on data cables so I can start my build will put up a log as soon as they here it's already 3 days past estimated delivery date so hoping for Friday or else I'll have to wait and prey for Monday. What are your guys thoughts on molex to 2 sata power adaptors?


----------



## MCCOPRA

Update on My Build gone Back to Air Cooling from AIO System.

Added RGB Led Lighting System, new GTX 1070 some new red theme deepcool fans now waiting for my gaming 7 to return from warranty to replace gaming 3.

here some pics


















Will add some wideo of leds in action too.


----------



## Shadowarez

Nice still waiting on damn sata data cables from Amazon to get it up and running also so I can complete my build. Does anyone else xdoc have the sata power version I opened the box after like 2 years and it isn't the troubled molex version that was killing drives.


----------



## M3galomaniac

Hey all, it's been a while since I last posted here. Since my last post I've gone to a custom watercooling loop, and have done some various case mods. I started breaking down my loop for maintenance last week and decided to do some more mods while I was at it. Here's a teaser of some of the stuff I've been doing to my xB


----------



## M3galomaniac

More work done tonight


Really pleased with how it's coming along so far.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Anyone done anything clever with cable management in the basement? After opening up the space by removing the optical bay, I kind of screwed myself for cable management. I did a complete rebuild to tuck as many cables away as I could but big, open spaces turn out not to be ideal... maybe some black mesh to cover it up or something?


----------



## MCCOPRA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Anyone done anything clever with cable management in the basement? After opening up the space by removing the optical bay, I kind of screwed myself for cable management. I did a complete rebuild to tuck as many cables away as I could but big, open spaces turn out not to be ideal... maybe some black mesh to cover it up or something?


nice system

is that custom build ssd tray or you are using onboard hdd tray ?


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCOPRA*
> 
> nice system
> 
> is that custom build ssd tray or you are using onboard hdd tray ?


Thank you. This is the standard SSD tray, yes. It might be different if you have the Evo model, which is newer.


----------



## MysticCoyote

So last October I bought an XB Evo just because I liked the way it looked. For about a month now I've been thinking on starting a new build. My current 3 working builds are getting long in the tooth (at least in PC years) with the latest being a 4770K. Now this build is going to be my dream machine/cost is no object build. However the case I want will not be available for quite some time. So having the itch to build, I've decided to move my 4770K from its P280 case to the XB Evo and add custom water cooling and some mods. I have already got one of my rads and a res (AlphaCool XT45 240 and a Swifttech MCRes Micro Rev2). I ordered a pump and more fans last night. Also thinking of adding 2nd rear rad (XT45 120). I've started to plan some mods but I'm so ADHD that by the time I start lay out one mod I start thinking of something different...One of the reasons I just joined this forum is to get some different ideas and from what I'm seen you guys have some really good ones. Well as I progress with this build, I will try to keep y'all apprized on how it's going and to get more ideas from y'all...thanks


----------



## MysticCoyote

Starting to plan cooling loop and making a shorter psu cable for my Seasonic psu. I have an ek-xtop revo D5 pump ( I was planning to use the D5 in another build yet to be started) but it seems too big to fit in the haf. Anyone here use a low profile pump like the EK-XTOP SPC-60 or Swiftech MCP35 or MCP50? or have any suggestions. I want all cooling contained in case.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Used the bitfenix one, had to widen holes in the mesh to mount it and later just made a new panel insert out of an old aluminum sign. Don't even remember what page its on :?


----------



## t77snapshot

Hello my fellow XB fans of OCN!

I have been experiencing OP editing issues for quite some time and cannot update the members list at the moment.

Sorry for the inconvenience.









PS, Congrats to everyone who have contributed to the CM HAF XB CLUB over the past 4 years. We wouldn't have achieved *10k* posts without you! Keep it up guys.























T77


----------



## vektorDex

Finally!

I finished my HAF XB to be my dream Computer. Still need to sleeve some of these basic colored cables, but, yeah. Its amazing.






HAF XB acquired used, previous Owner had stuffed (and glued) it with artifical leather dampening, even PSU vent units were shut.

*Hardware Specs:*
ASRock H87 Anniversary Edition
Intel Core i5-4690
Powercolor Radeon R9 390
4x 4GB HyperX FURY DDR3-1633
128GB Intenso 2014 SSD
128GB SanDisk Z400S
1TB WD Blue
250 GB Samsung Spinpoint
650W AeroCool Xpredator Modular PSU

*Cooling Stuff*
Cooler Master Seidon 120V Version 2 AiO CPU Watercooler
2x Be!Quiet Silent Wings 2 120mm (Front)
2x 80mm Cooltek SilentFan 80
Lamptron 4-Channel Fan Controller with Tempaterature Sensors

Took me about 3 Hours to clean, assemble, cablemanage and glue. And rip the annoying dampening stuff out.
CPU now runs at smooth 29°C instead of 60°C in Idle, its amazingly silent and its my personal best for making a case.


----------



## evildead789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vektorDex*
> 
> Finally!
> 
> I finished my HAF XB to be my dream Computer. Still need to sleeve some of these basic colored cables, but, yeah. Its amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAF XB acquired used, previous Owner had stuffed (and glued) it with artifical leather dampening, even PSU vent units were shut.
> 
> *Hardware Specs:*
> ASRock H87 Anniversary Edition
> Intel Core i5-4690
> Powercolor Radeon R9 390
> 4x 4GB HyperX FURY DDR3-1633
> 128GB Intenso 2014 SSD
> 128GB SanDisk Z400S
> 1TB WD Blue
> 250 GB Samsung Spinpoint
> 650W AeroCool Xpredator Modular PSU
> 
> *Cooling Stuff*
> Cooler Master Seidon 120V Version 2 AiO CPU Watercooler
> 2x Be!Quiet Silent Wings 2 120mm (Front)
> 2x 80mm Cooltek SilentFan 80
> Lamptron 4-Channel Fan Controller with Tempaterature Sensors
> 
> Took me about 3 Hours to clean, assemble, cablemanage and glue. And rip the annoying dampening stuff out.
> CPU now runs at smooth 29°C instead of 60°C in Idle, its amazingly silent and its my personal best for making a case.


hi vector, I have been druling on this case for quite some time now. I would want a case like that but the only reason why I haven't bought it is the noise, I was looking for some cases because I want to build a gaming pc but I need a case that can last. I went through 5 gaming cases the last 5 years and there wasn't really one that was completely satisfactory.

But to cut to the chase, you can make this thing silent with the fans that you mention, it doesn't have to be dead silent for me when I game but I don't want to hear it over the sound of my tv when I'm 8 foot away from the case. I would want to stay away from the water cooler though, would that be possible and still keep it silent. The cpu cooler I have now is pretty silent

I was also wondering if the psu is mounted downwards and if it would work without a dust filter

Very nice video and very nice case mod, that comment about that hair in your case made me lol

Also where did you get those side window panels

greetings.


----------



## vektorDex

Heya Evildead!

Well, imho, the stock fans are a waste of space. so if you go for Be!Quiet 120mm and 80mm maybe even, you can get this thing down pretty well. I'll try to decouple them from the case by the end of the month, but by now its so silent, my Microphone can't pick it up anymore. When theres absolutely no sound at all, you can obviously hear something.

Sitting at my desk, PC ~4 feet away from me:


While holding the mic infront of the coolers:


Please Note, I'm not running the fans on full speed, the Front Coolers run at 1000RPM instead of 1500, and the back fans are at 750PM instead of 2000.


----------



## 2WolfDesigns

I just finished building my computer with a XB EVO case.

The spec for this computer are pretty basic.

Processor - AMD FX-8370 4.0 GHZ Black Edition
Motherboard - ASRock Fatal1ty 970 Performance
Memory - EVGA 8GB DDR3-2400 (PC3-19200) x4
SSD - Samsung 500G - 850 EVO M.2
SSD - Samsung 500G - 850 EVO
Hard drives - Western Digital 1TB - Black x4
GPU - Asus STRIX Radeon RX 470
Video Streaming - Blackmagic Design DeckLink 4K Extreme
PSU - Corsair CX850M CXM Semi Modular
For right now I am using a Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Universal CPU Cooler with dual Thermaltake Riing 14 RGB LED 140mm fans.
Along with 3 more Thermaltake Riing RGB LED 140mm in the case and a single Thermaltake Pure Series 20 200mm High Airflow Fan.

I am planning on using this computer for streaming.

I will post up some pic's of the case as it sits right now and as I start to do mods.

I am planning on building 2 more XB EVO cased computers, 1 for gaming and 1 for graphics.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vektorDex*
> 
> Finally!
> 
> I finished my HAF XB to be my dream Computer. Still need to sleeve some of these basic colored cables, but, yeah. Its amazing.


Nice windows. Glass or Plexi?


----------



## vektorDex

Plexi. I'm a bit clumsy so I would probably have broken the glass while getting it home.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vektorDex*
> 
> Plexi. I'm a bit clumsy so I would probably have broken the glass while getting it home.


How did you adhere them to the case? Glue?


----------



## vektorDex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> How did you adhere them to the case? Glue?


Hot Glue. The Last stick I had. It is visible, sadly, but end of the month, I'm going to fix it. Got two more orders of custom XBs thanks to this.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Found a decent way to "hide" the cables in the basement. I pulled a fan grill off of a Corsair case bezel and trimmed it to fit. The bezel was $10 from Corsair so really cheap!






Such a versatile case! Only problem now is I won't be able to change anything without a complete teardown.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricercar*
> 
> I think we're seeing things differently? Even if I water cool them, the four cards each are 2-slots wide where they attach to the rear wall of the case. Four 2-slot cards = 8 slots required on the back of the case.


Very, very old discussion but I thought I'd bring this up now since I had to solve a bizarre PLX configuration with the EVGA Z97 Classified and I found that this case is actually designed to comfortably hold 4 dual-slot cards. The exhaust from a blower-style cooler might spill into the case some, depending on the cooler size, but with my coolers, not a problem. It looks funky but it works.


----------



## Psistorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Very, very old discussion but I thought I'd bring this up now since I had to solve a bizarre PLX configuration with the EVGA Z97 Classified and I found that this case is actually designed to comfortably hold 4 dual-slot cards. The exhaust from a blower-style cooler might spill into the case some, depending on the cooler size, but with my coolers, not a problem. It looks funky but it works.


Very clean setup mate. Looks excellent!


----------



## apostolosgt

hi from greece this is my setup.i was inspired from your club and i bought a xb case.
mobo:
asus fx990 pro rev2
cpu :fx 6300 oc to 5ghz
ram:hyperx and corsair 2133 mhz
ssd:840v evo samsung
pci ssd :m2 951 samsung
gpu:saphire r9280x
watercool for cpu tundra td02 with ek works vardar fans 3000rpm push and pull with coolermaster jetflow.
200mm coolermaster top exhaust fan.


----------



## NeoandGeo

Planning on moving my existing build from a HAF 912 to a HAF XB Evo so I can have more CPU cooling options. Planning on getting a Corsair H115i and doing a 4 fan push/pull configuration with the stock fans and two extra identical added on. How much room does this configuration leave for the GPU?


----------



## scottfree1

Supermicro Enhanced Extended ATX 13.68" x 13" (34.7cm x 33cm)
https://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/QPI/5500/X8DAH_-F.cfm

Any know if this will fit in a Haf XB Evo?

E-Atx fits (barely) but EE-Atx??


----------



## akb168

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoandGeo*
> 
> Planning on moving my existing build from a HAF 912 to a HAF XB Evo so I can have more CPU cooling options. Planning on getting a Corsair H115i and doing a 4 fan push/pull configuration with the stock fans and two extra identical added on. How much room does this configuration leave for the GPU?


I've got the exact same H115i Cooler in my HAF XB EVO case, also setup in push-pull with 140 mm PWM from the H115i kit inside, two Corsair 120 mm high static pressure 3 pin LED fans outside and a 200 mm Cooler Master 3 pin LED fan on top. I replaced the stock fans as in mucking around with my case, I broke one of the blades. At least for my stock fans on the chassis, the fan blades were very brittle.

Anyway, I just measured from the back of 140mm PWM kit fans inside the case to the back bracket, and that distance is exactly 11 inches.

I will say that when running this configuration, I had the best luck with the H115i cooler controlling the pump and the inside (pull) 140 mm PWM fans and the BIOS running the external standard 3 pin push fans. What I found works best for me is to have the H115i fans kick in pretty early (most time I run them all the time), and I have the BIOS kick in the external fans at slightly higher temperature based on CPU temperature.

I've been running this way for several months now running an i7 6700K overclocking at 4.8 GHz with no issues and have been very happy with the cooling performance.

Hope this helps,

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## Dariush

Hello everyone.

I'm considering this case for my new build, in the specs it's said that a 240 mm radiator can be fitted in the front, I wanted to ask would something like this fit in? if so, would that leave a room for a fan next to it?

Cooler dimension: 151 x 120 x 52 mm

It's for this card:

https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GeForce-GTX-1080-SEA-HAWK.html#hero-specification

Thank you very much.


----------



## akb168

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dariush*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> I'm considering this case for my new build, in the specs it's said that a 240 mm radiator can be fitted in the front, I wanted to ask would something like this fit in? if so, would that leave a room for a fan next to it?
> 
> Cooler dimension: 151 x 120 x 52 mm
> 
> It's for this card:
> 
> https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GeForce-GTX-1080-SEA-HAWK.html#hero-specification
> 
> Thank you very much.


Hey Dariush,

In taking a quick search around the web on this, what this 1080 card you are considering is a card where MSI and Corsair teamed up on this where the radiator they used is the standard one for 120 mm fan mount with 120 mm fan from Corsair but paired with a GPU card instead of being used as a CPU cooler.

So with that, the HAPS cube for the Corsair 120mm class radiator/fan combo, you should have no problem putting the radiator in the front/left, front/right or back/right positions (for back/right position, you'll have to put it sideways).

For the front, you'll also have the option of mounting the radiator or fan in the front/outside (between metal and plastic snap on case front) and then the radiator or fan in the front/inside. With 50mm total on that fan/radiator combo, you won't be able to fit both on the front/outside (I'm measuring roughly 30mm between the front/outside metal and the front/inside plastic panel.

So you should have lots of options (depending on what you are doing for CPU cooling).

Hope this helps.

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## akb168

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akb168*
> 
> Hey Dariush,
> 
> In taking a quick search around the web on this, what this 1080 card you are considering is a card where MSI and Corsair teamed up on this where the radiator they used is the standard one for 120 mm fan mount with 120 mm fan from Corsair but paired with a GPU card instead of being used as a CPU cooler.
> 
> So with that, the HAPS cube for the Corsair 120mm class radiator/fan combo, you should have no problem putting the radiator in the front/left, front/right or back/right positions (for back/right position, you'll have to put it sideways).
> 
> For the front, you'll also have the option of mounting the radiator or fan in the front/outside (between metal and plastic snap on case front) and then the radiator or fan in the front/inside. With 50mm total on that fan/radiator combo, you won't be able to fit both on the front/outside (I'm measuring roughly 30mm between the front/outside metal and the front/inside plastic panel.
> 
> So you should have lots of options (depending on what you are doing for CPU cooling).
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Alan


Also here are some links that may help you decide if this case is right for you:

Web page: http://www.coolermaster.com/case/lan-box-haf-series/haf-xb-evo/

Manual: http://www.coolermaster.com/xresserver01-DLFILE-P13091800021857-F1309180005d296.html

In the manual, it shows all the mounting options for putting fans/radiators in the front or back.

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## WaRecoth60

Hello

First of all, I do not speak English well so I helped a bit with the translator. Sorry if you do not understand something.

This post is to ask for a recommendation regarding the bay of hard drives in the Haf XB. (No EVO)

As you know, the main bay is for 2.5 disk, but I have some 3.5.
The case has room for a larger bay, bone for 3.5 disk, but where do I get it? Does anyone buy one that will serve?

I've been looking, but I do not know if I can use it.

Example: https://www.amazon.com/CaseLabs-Mercury-Dual-HDD-Mount/dp/B00K7LGLPK/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_img_4?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=9CEAXKDCCER55SW7DT92

I plan to use 5.25 to 3.5 adapters, but I would like to use the original bay.

Any opinion about it, would be welcomed.

Thank you.


----------



## MicroCat

I always make my own drive suspensions - the first thing I did with my XB was rip out the drive rack and install my own elastic drive holders - similar to what is shown here: http://www.silentpcreview.com/article8-page2.html - hard coupled hard drives makes for a noisy system.

If you have 3 or more drives, then you could use the drive rack you posted - and suspend the entire rack to decouple the drives from the case. If you don't care about noise then you could just screw it to the bottom.


----------



## Hazama

Hey guys, I could not recover the password so I had to create a new account.

Finally a got this case and as far as Cooler Master did a very good job putting an optimal air flow configuration in the product page, theres is nothing there about WC.

So I would like to know what is the best place to put the radiator of a Corsair H60.

I saw many configurations here and could not decide which is the best one in the dust matter.


----------



## MicroCat

I prefer to mount any CLCs (not that I use any anymore) in the exhaust position - because a little less noise and a less heat being pushed into the case. Since the H60 is a 120mm mount, would suggest the case exhaust mount.


----------



## Heliphlier

I am very impressed with some of the cable management jobs i have seen throughout the thread. Especially Tiberiusisgame! That must be the cleanest build I have ever seen. Simply beautiful. I have had some terrible luck with components going bad in this rig. I have had it completed for about 8 months. So far my H100i started to get a tiny leak. Tried to do a RMA and Corsair told me I didn't buy it from the right distributor told me to go pound rocks. I replaced that with a Raystorm 240 Pro V3 kit which went together perfect. I let it run for about a day without powering the rest of the rig. When I finished putting the computer back together the MSI Z97 gaming 5 MOB bricked somehow. All I can figure is there was an incident with static as I was building on the carpeted floor not even thinking. Anyways I have a new ASROCK board coming. This time I want to dedicate more time to wiring it up super clean and organized.

Tiberiusisgame, thanks bro for the motivating JPGs. I would greatly appreciate if you had anymore of the wiring I would love to check them out. Also anyone else with great cable routing skills I would greatly appreciate checking them out. It is not easy and you should be proud.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Heli,

I truly appreciate the kind words and I would be happy to share additional photos and info about my build. If you PM me, I'll link you to everything I've got. I've just flooded this group with enough of my photos, I felt it was too much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heliphlier*
> 
> Tiberiusisgame, thanks bro for the motivating JPGs. I would greatly appreciate if you had anymore of the wiring I would love to check them out. Also anyone else with great cable routing skills I would greatly appreciate checking them out. It is not easy and you should be proud.


----------



## mgriffen

Hello, has anyone used the Enermax Liqmax II 240?

I was hoping to install on the front, possibly in a push/pull config with the stock fans. I haven't read the specs on the stock fans yet, I have heard they are not the greatest... But in conjunction with the Enermax fans?

Thank you.


----------



## Heliphlier

I think you should be just fine. I have a H100i installed in push pull configuration. The rad on the H100i is 276 x 125.00 x 30.00mm with 120 x 120 x 25mm fans. The Enemax uses a 274 x 120 x 27 mm rad with 120mm x 120mm x 25mm fans. As long as your graphic card isn't crazy long cause that's where mine is tight. Also you have to install the outside fans between the front bezel and the case frame and not sandwiching the rad. Hope that helps a bit. Have fun this case is the best.


----------



## Heliphlier

Hi guys hope all are well and ready for the new year. I had in issue with my motherboard going out about a week ago. I just received my new ASRock Fatality1 z97 killer board. After simply installing the board and connecting the water cooler my fans and hard drive I went to boot the computer and it only lights up for a split second and turns back off. I for the life of me can not figure out whats going on here. I have tested the power supply and all pin are supplying the proper voltages. I have tried everything with the power button connectors with no luck. I have only had this rig for about 8 months and my MOBO went out, my Corsair H100i started to have a slight drip. So now I have the Raystorm 240 pro for the cooler and the Fatality1 z97 killer for a board. I am using a intel i7 4790 32 gigs of corsair vengeance DDR3 2400 ram, a ASUS 380x graphics. At the moment I only have the memory, CPU water cooler and fans connected in an effort to chase down the problem. I do live on Maui and play hell with the salt air killing electronics. Is it possible that it is the front panel power switch that is acting up from corrosion? I sure hope it is not the new board. Also would a bad CPU cause these issues? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am really hoping it is not the CPU or the MOBO. Thanks again for any help you may be able to lend.


----------



## Heliphlier

Here is a short video of what is happening. As you will see it only powers for a slit second and that's it. I put the old motherboard in and it powered up and stayed on. I tried everything from reseating everything to unplugging everything one component at a time and testing to see if it would power up but no luck. Unless someone has another suggestion I guess I will ship it back for a refund. They have already OK'ed the refund so there is no problem there. I just would rather this one work because I am missing something simple. Thanks again for any help.


----------



## AveragePC

I've been looking to replace a Coolermaster Elite 361 case in my home theater cabinet, and the HAF XB seems to be the closest I've come to something that might work. The 361 is cramped, and I wouldn't mind a case that would clean things up a bit. The limiting factor has always been the height of the cabinet, dimensions being 22" deep x 27" wide x 12.25" tall.

Current setup (VR cable mess).





Specs show the HAF XB case being 13" tall, does that include the legs and the top hump? Can anyone verify the height of the top hump is?

Thank you.


----------



## MicroCat

My ballpark XB measurements show the height at 11 3/4" to 11 7/8" excluding feet and top bump. Top bump protrudes about 5/8".

The feet are required because the PSU air intake is on the bottom of the case. If you cut a hole in the shelf for the fan intake, feet could be removed. Would suggest cutting a hole in the rear of the cabinet too for exhaust. Top panel could be replaced with thin plexi or mesh or just removed.

Case is 14" deep without the fugly plastic bezel. 15 5/8" with it on. One of my 2017 resolutions is fabricating a new front bezel out of glass, wood or thatching - anything but cheap molded plastic. ;-)


----------



## AveragePC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> My ballpark XB measurements show the height at 11 3/4" to 11 7/8" excluding feet and top bump. Top bump protrudes about 5/8".
> 
> The feet are required because the PSU air intake is on the bottom of the case. If you cut a hole in the shelf for the fan intake, feet could be removed. Would suggest cutting a hole in the rear of the cabinet too for exhaust. Top panel could be replaced with thin plexi or mesh or just removed.
> 
> Case is 14" deep without the fugly plastic bezel. 15 5/8" with it on. One of my 2017 resolutions is fabricating a new front bezel out of glass, wood or thatching - anything but cheap molded plastic. ;-)


Thank you for the specs.


----------



## oblivious

So glad i found this club on Overclock... I've actually been thinking about transplanting my PC from my current case to an Windowed Top Cooler Master XB and I am trying to figure out if it will fit a Noctua D14?


----------



## MicroCat

D14 will fit in the XB easily. My XB has a D15 installed and it requires more clearance, 165mm, versus the D14 (160mm height). The XB, without useless 200mm top fan (to me) supports 180mm cooler height.


----------



## oblivious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> D14 will fit in the XB easily. My XB has a D15 installed and it requires more clearance, 165mm, versus the D14 (160mm height). The XB, without useless 200mm top fan (to me) supports 180mm cooler height.


Thats great to hear. Do you get good temps in the XB? I want to transplant my build into an XB and hopefully still keep my 4.5 overclock. I figure i could just unplug everything and left the motherboard with CPU and cooler still attached and mount it in the XB. Reason i'm wanting to do this is eventually this will be my home server and Linux experiment rig so i'd like to move this build over and start a new one with my current case.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oblivious*
> 
> Thats great to hear. Do you get good temps in the XB? I want to transplant my build into an XB and hopefully still keep my 4.5 overclock. I figure i could just unplug everything and left the motherboard with CPU and cooler still attached and mount it in the XB. Reason i'm wanting to do this is eventually this will be my home server and Linux experiment rig so i'd like to move this build over and start a new one with my current case.


Get great temps with the XB - post mod. The temp at the cooler intake is only 2c above room ambient temp. Most cases have a larger gradient between the cooler intake and room temp - as much as 10-15c hotter inside the case. Running a 5675 at 4.4Ghz 1.5V - it maxes at 60c in IBT - in the summer. Normal peak temps now are around 52-54c. (Previous temps with that rig in a modded Bitfenix Ghost were 10c higher).

My mod consisted of cutting away the fugly plastic grille and removing the nylon filter mesh. Made my own low restriction filter (from air purifier foam) - kept the original metal grille, for now. Created an intake duct/shroud for 2x Noctua A15s. The stock CM 120mm fans are best cut into fan shrouds. LOL!

The beauty of the XB is that it's also a test bench with all the panels removed. Actually, for me, it's more beautiful without panels - hence my plans to fabricate a new front bezel and probably windowed top panel. It's a fun case to tinker with.


----------



## oblivious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Get great temps with the XB - post mod. The temp at the cooler intake is only 2c above room ambient temp. Most cases have a larger gradient between the cooler intake and room temp - as much as 10-15c hotter inside the case. Running a 5675 at 4.4Ghz 1.5V - it maxes at 60c in IBT - in the summer. Normal peak temps now are around 52-54c. (Previous temps with that rig in a modded Bitfenix Ghost were 10c higher).
> 
> My mod consisted of cutting away the fugly plastic grille and removing the nylon filter mesh. Made my own low restriction filter (from air purifier foam) - kept the original metal grille, for now. Created an intake duct/shroud for 2x Noctua A15s. The stock CM 120mm fans are best cut into fan shrouds. LOL!
> 
> The beauty of the XB is that it's also a test bench with all the panels removed. Actually, for me, it's more beautiful without panels - hence my plans to fabricate a new front bezel and probably windowed top panel. It's a fun case to tinker with.


Do you have any pics of your mods? I would love to see what all you did.


----------



## MicroCat

Took a few pics...need to scan the archives. ;-)


----------



## MicroCat

@oblivious - found some old pics....need to take some better ones...

Front Grille with the hideous plastic removed:


custom cut air purifier filter:


Twin A15s intakes with 120mm CM-donor shrouds:


A15 has 120mm mount spacing so...shrouded to fit. ;-)

Winter/Spring/Summer project is to create a new front bezel from materials not made from injection molded plastic.


----------



## compatico

Hi all...I'm building a new computer with the XB Evo case but I can't locate a windowed top anywhere. I've tried the Cooler Master site but they don't have any and if they did the shipping charges are ridiculous to Canada - with exchange rate and duty, the single window top will cost as much as the entire case! Does anyone have an idea where I might be able to find or SWAP one for the mesh top that came with mine?

Thanks!


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compatico*
> 
> Hi all...I'm building a new computer with the XB Evo case but I can't locate a windowed top anywhere. I've tried the Cooler Master site but they don't have any and if they did the shipping charges are ridiculous to Canada - with exchange rate and duty, the single window top will cost as much as the entire case! Does anyone have an idea where I might be able to find or SWAP one for the mesh top that came with mine?
> 
> Thanks!


That's where I got my windowed panel, and yeah, the shipping is pretty crazy. I don't know of anywhere you could get a well made panel for cheaper, unfortunately. I do know that a lot of people in this thread have custom made their own windowed panels, so there should be plenty of examples in here for you to work from.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Its pretty easy to make your own top panel considering how its held in place from underneath it helps to hide any imperfections in the cut and you can choose what thickness and material you want, I used some old aluminium sign. Off topic I recently realized the spray pattern for pc fans , and it SUCKS ! all the air shoots out at an angle along the tips/edge







Shrouds (old busted fans for the casing if you have them) are almost necessary to get the cooling air where it needs to go and not straight to the ceiling or the floor bypassing most of the components that need cooling.

This is probably why they are recommended for radiators , so your not just cooling the edges. But even then the size and placement of the fans you'd need 2 or 3 shrouds stacked to really get rid of that HUGE blind spot. This kind of means that the vast majority of fans available totally ignore this design flaw


----------



## compatico

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> That's where I got my windowed panel, and yeah, the shipping is pretty crazy. I don't know of anywhere you could get a well made panel for cheaper, unfortunately. I do know that a lot of people in this thread have custom made their own windowed panels, so there should be plenty of examples in here for you to work from.


Yeah...I thought of doing my own mod as well but for $15 + a reasonable shipping cost, I would have just ordered the windowed panel. Perhaps I'll see what kind of prices we have around here for a small piece of Plexiglas and just cut it myself.
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Quote:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I'm considering this case for my new build, in the specs it's said that a 240 mm radiator can be fitted in the front, I wanted to ask would something like this fit in? if so, would that leave a room for a fan next to it?
> 
> Cooler dimension: 151 x 120 x 52 mm
> 
> It's for this card:
> 
> https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GeForce-GTX-1080-SEA-HAWK.html#hero-specification
> 
> Thank you very much.


with some modding you can fit a 60mm 360 rad pushpull infront.. thats what ran with in my old pc.... kinda miss the old girl, might reuse the case again


----------



## compatico

Liquid cooling is something I'm looking at doing...has anyone tried putting a 240mm rad on the mesh top cover venting up? Seems like 2x120mm fans fits about right?

Also thought of a 280mm rad in the front. I know it says 240mm supported, but my tape measure says one should fit?


----------



## compatico

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compatico*
> 
> Liquid cooling is something I'm looking at doing...has anyone tried putting a 240mm rad on the mesh top cover venting up? Seems like 2x120mm fans fits about right?
> 
> Also thought of a 280mm rad in the front. I know it says 240mm supported, but my tape measure says one should fit?


Nevermind...found a review with a 280mm rad installed so that answers my question...now which one to get...


----------



## Stonyer

Hi compatico, I have put an alphacool xt45 280 in the front but I will say there is not enough room for the pull fan infront of the graphics cards.


----------



## compatico

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stonyer*
> 
> Hi compatico, I have put an alphacool xt45 280 in the front but I will say there is not enough room for the pull fan infront of the graphics cards.


That's not an issue for me...I have a short video card so lots of room in there for the radiator.


----------



## Redbugz007

If you have access to a laser cutter in you community, I have schematics for cutting one out of acrylic.


----------



## compatico

No need now...I already found some acrylic and had a friend cut it for me. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## nfliu

Hey everyone,
Recently built a new computer in this case, and I love it. I'm running an SLI setup (2x 1080Ti FE from Nvidia), and noticed that the GPU temps for the card on the left can get quite high when both cards are under load (~85ish). Is there anything I can do with my case airflow to reduce the temperatures, or should I be looking into setting up a hybrid cooler for my gpus / something similar?

(yes, I know that the cards are quite close together --- unfortunately, these were the only two fully pcie 16x slots on the motherboard so I had to use them)




Thanks!


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Which is more important to you, your cards longevity or what your BIOS tells you your cards are running at?

If you've chosen a CPU with less than 32 lanes, your motherboard is using PLX to simulate more. In this case, check your motherboard forums for discussions on that subject. In my case, using the 16X slot 1 and a 16X slot 2 actually performs worse than using slots 3 and 5, which both indicate 8X, because 3 and 5 are both on the PLX, whereas 1 is not. In my opinion, your config is unnecessary for 2-way SLI.

Read previous posts I made on the subject and look at my config.

Give it a try

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nfliu*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> Recently built a new computer in this case, and I love it. I'm running an SLI setup (2x 1080Ti FE from Nvidia), and noticed that the GPU temps for the card on the left can get quite high when both cards are under load (~85ish). Is there anything I can do with my case airflow to reduce the temperatures, or should I be looking into setting up a hybrid cooler for my gpus / something similar?
> 
> (yes, I know that the cards are quite close together --- unfortunately, these were the only two fully pcie 16x slots on the motherboard so I had to use them)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## jeffreysousa

Anyone out there using a D5 Dual Bay Reservoir / Pump combo in the HAF XB EVO as part of a custom water cooled loop?

Such as this:

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-dbay-d5-pwm-incl-pump

Or this:

https://www.amazon.com/Koolance-RP-452X2-Reservoir-Laing-Pumps/dp/B004MFYJBA/ref=pd_sbs_147_4?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B004MFYJBA&pd_rd_r=92GWYFSJJMWZFP4BQ28R&pd_rd_w=iBSO9&pd_rd_wg=PBLTs&psc=1&refRID=92GWYFSJJMWZFP4BQ28R

Or this:

http://www.xs-pc.com/reservoirs/d5-dual-bay-reservoir

I've currently got a video production / gaming rig in the HAF XB with a Titan X Pascal in a EKWB water block and an i7-6850K CPU. Both are already part of a custom water loop, though my radiator is external (bolted on top of the case). I'm trying to do a rebuild with two internal radiators -- a 280 mm mounted inside on the front, and a 120 mm mounted on the back. But mounting the internal radiators cramps the space up top, where my cylindrical reservoir and separate pump currently reside.

I've got nothing going on down in the optical bay, so it would be an ideal space-saver to put the pump and reservoir there. It's hard to get a straight answer out of Google / forum searching about what the current best / quietest choice is for the bay reservoir combo.

Aside from the dual-bay slots, which are empty, my HAF XB "basement" is a bit crowded -- I've got four 6 TB 3.5" SATA drives in a RAID5 where I store my video files which I need for work.

Here are some pictures of the current build for reference. The reason for the external radiator is that initially I was going to put the entire HAF XB chassis within a wooden desk cabinet, and wanted to exhaust the radiator outside of the cabinets. The cabinet plan is now nixed; I'm just going stand-alone PC, so wanting to make my build as compact as possible (no bulky external rad). Also wanting to add a glass window top if I can find one in stock!

Any help or insight would be much appreciated with anyone who has experience with a dual internal radiator water loop on the HAF-XB!

FYI: There's a fan controller currently in the bay, but it's not doing anything so I can remove.


----------



## Stonyer

@jeffreysousa

I have probably as close to what you described in your post.

RP452X2 in the dual bays, 280 rad in front and a 120 in the rear, i do also have an external 360 mounted to the wall though. Its a good job and keeps the mobo area quite clean if you plan the run right. The pics should be in my profile (i think ive done it right), if not let me know and ill post all the pics you need.


----------



## jeffreysousa

Hey man, thank you for the reply. That's really helpful. I had actually been eyeing the RP452X2 myself, mostly because those front-facing fill ports look really convenient for adding liquid to the system without taking everything apart! I'm guessing you are using just one Vario D5 pump? And the second pump slot is empty / covered up? Any particular recommendations on the brand of Vario D5 pump? I was trying to determine which one you had based on your unboxing pic, but the text on the boxes was a little too small for me to read. I also had a question about radiator thickness, as in what's the max thickness you can get away with for the internally mounted radiators without bumping into the water-blocked GPU, but I see from your unboxing pic that you went with 45mm. Last Q: are you doing push-pull with any of the internally mounted radiators?

Thank you again for your help.


----------



## Stonyer

Not a problem, only glad I can finally help someone else rather than just taking everyone elses help!

RP452X2 - its a bit difficult to get it to bleed initially, but yes you are correct, it is dead handy to refill from the front for a top up but during a full system fill I pull it out of the bay slightly and fill through the top of the res as the liquid goes in a bit easier.

D5 - yes using just the one D5 with the two reservoirs joined up so that the pump pulls out of one res and the system feeds back into the other one. I just bought the vario d5 from ekwb, as far as i know they are all the same apart from being either pwm (speed controlled by fan header) or vario (speed controlled form dial on the back of the pump).

RADS - yea the two internal rads (280 and a 120) are 45mm thick, you can see in the leak testing pic how close the gpu's are to the rad. The 280 has three fans on it, two in front and one on the back where theres no gpus conflicting with it. The 120 is push/pull.


----------



## zyusouken

My HAF XB EVO is coming in the mail today. I'm not much of a case modder, but is there anything I definitely should know/do?

Hardware that's going in it:

Asus ROG Strix B250F motherboard
i7 7700k CPU
Asus GTX 960 Strix GPU
2x8GB Corsair RAM (haven't picked out the sticks yet)


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Make your own removable front filter and a top panel


----------



## 2WolfDesigns

I now have 6 HAF XB EVO's.

#1 - ASUS Crossfire rev.2 , AMD FX8350, Asus Strix RX480, 32gb ram, Samsung 500gb SSD and 8 1tb Samsung SSD'd - Server set-up.

#2 - Asus Crossfire VI Hero, AMD Ryzen 1800x, 2x Asus Strix RX480, 32gb ram,, Samsung 500gb M.2, 3 Samsung 1tb SSDs, Black Magic 4K Video Capture card - Streaming and Video Capture machine.

#3 & #4 are both - Asus Z270 Maximus Code, 7700k I7, 2x Asus Strix 1080ti, 32gb Trident RGB ram, 2x Samsung 500gb M.2, 2 1tb samsung SSD's - #3 = Gaming, #4 = Autocad and Adobe programs.

# 5 - 2x Udoo X86 Ultra maker mother boards - these are new and 1 is running windows while the other is running andriod, both are also running ardunio programs as well.

#6 - I am using for my OSW Sim racing steering wheel motherboard and other parts, along with the power supply.

I have all six set in a single tower, basically like one big computer along with 2 APC rack mount style units as well.

I am planning to pick up 2 more to use strictly for water cooling components for #3 and #4 builds, but will have to rearrange things into 2 stacks if I do this.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2WolfDesigns*
> 
> I now have 6 HAF XB EVO's.
> 
> #1 - ASUS Crossfire rev.2 , AMD FX8350, Asus Strix RX480, 32gb ram, Samsung 500gb SSD and 8 1tb Samsung SSD'd - Server set-up.
> 
> #2 - Asus Crossfire VI Hero, AMD Ryzen 1800x, 2x Asus Strix RX480, 32gb ram,, Samsung 500gb M.2, 3 Samsung 1tb SSDs, Black Magic 4K Video Capture card - Streaming and Video Capture machine.
> 
> #3 & #4 are both - Asus Z270 Maximus Code, 7700k I7, 2x Asus Strix 1080ti, 32gb Trident RGB ram, 2x Samsung 500gb M.2, 2 1tb samsung SSD's - #3 = Gaming, #4 = Autocad and Adobe programs.
> 
> # 5 - 2x Udoo X86 Ultra maker mother boards - these are new and 1 is running windows while the other is running andriod, both are also running ardunio programs as well.
> 
> #6 - I am using for my OSW Sim racing steering wheel motherboard and other parts, along with the power supply.
> 
> I have all six set in a single tower, basically like one big computer along with 2 APC rack mount style units as well.
> 
> I am planning to pick up 2 more to use strictly for water cooling components for #3 and #4 builds, but will have to rearrange things into 2 stacks if I do this.


I'm gonna need some pictures. That sounds nuts and awesome.


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I'm gonna need some pictures. That sounds nuts and awesome.


Yeah, would like to see this also.


----------



## MaxHughes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zyusouken*
> 
> My HAF XB EVO is coming in the mail today. I'm not much of a case modder, but is there anything I definitely should know/do?
> 
> Hardware that's going in it:
> 
> Asus ROG Strix B250F motherboard
> i7 7700k CPU
> Asus GTX 960 Strix GPU
> 2x8GB Corsair RAM (haven't picked out the sticks yet)


YES. I have a Half XB that came with one of the hot swap bays that is difficult to slid a tray in or out. I can't see what's wrong with it. I have a Half XB Evo that everyone of the thumb screws to hold PCIe cards down had been tightened until the threads and the case were totally striped. Check stuff your not even going to use that it's functional while your still under free return. I wish CM would offer a new I/O panel with two USB gen 3.1 sockets for the front. I like the design, but with a long Video card the case would need to be deeper to hold a radiator in the front on the inside. BEST WISHES


----------



## MaxHughes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2WolfDesigns*
> 
> I now have 6 HAF XB EVO's.
> 
> #1 - ASUS Crossfire rev.2 , AMD FX8350, Asus Strix RX480, 32gb ram, Samsung 500gb SSD and 8 1tb Samsung SSD'd - Server set-up.
> 
> #2 - Asus Crossfire VI Hero, AMD Ryzen 1800x, 2x Asus Strix RX480, 32gb ram,, Samsung 500gb M.2, 3 Samsung 1tb SSDs, Black Magic 4K Video Capture card - Streaming and Video Capture machine.
> 
> #3 & #4 are both - Asus Z270 Maximus Code, 7700k I7, 2x Asus Strix 1080ti, 32gb Trident RGB ram, 2x Samsung 500gb M.2, 2 1tb samsung SSD's - #3 = Gaming, #4 = Autocad and Adobe programs.
> 
> # 5 - 2x Udoo X86 Ultra maker mother boards - these are new and 1 is running windows while the other is running andriod, both are also running ardunio programs as well.
> 
> #6 - I am using for my OSW Sim racing steering wheel motherboard and other parts, along with the power supply.
> 
> I have all six set in a single tower, basically like one big computer along with 2 APC rack mount style units as well.
> 
> I am planning to pick up 2 more to use strictly for water cooling components for #3 and #4 builds, but will have to rearrange things into 2 stacks if I do this.


I thought about that myself. Build one with the front steel panels mounted front and rear. Then you could mount two radiators on one case. the bottom could be a P/S and pumps. Drill out a few rivits and replace with screws. You could use the 5.25 Inch bays for tanks. And you would have a spare MOBO tray.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Swapped out the front bezel for a sheet of glass and added an LCD monitor panel for Corsair Link status. I love this case! It's so versatile.


----------



## akb168

Wow, looks great.








How did you mount the glass to the front and sides?


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akb168*
> 
> Wow, looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you mount the glass to the front and sides?


Thanks!

I left the X-Dock side metal parts, which are how the 3.5" hard drive cages lock into place, and added clear heavy-duty tape to adhere the glass. It won't move on its own but I can remove it to clean the filter. Eventually I'll mount 4 posts to the front where the 4 plastic posts from the original plastic bezel went.


----------



## jajamelony

Hi All,

New member here. I just got the HAF XB EVO and love it! it is currently set up with an ASUS PRIME Z270-A and two RX 580s. The issue I am having is that I cannot fit a 3rd video card on this motherboard, so I'd like to replace the mobo with one that will support 3 dual slot video cards *in the HAF XB EVO.*

Does anyone know a MOBO that will do that out of the box without any case mods needed? (must support LGA1151 cpu).

greatly appreciate any help,
thanks
jaja


----------



## orlfman

i keep trying different cases but i keep coming back to the haf. just love the case.


----------



## DashLambda

Just upgraded my machine to Ryzen, this is the third platform I've run in this case across about 4 years, and I still absolutely love it. The only other case I might want to change over to is the Mercury S8.


----------



## jeffreysousa

Anyone else using a Swiftech v2 Maelstrom in the 5.25" Dual-bay? I just installed the pump/res combo and I'm getting an incredibly annoying high pitched drone. It seems to be case vibration. If I pull the reservoir out of the case (I have slack on my tubing), and hold the res in my hand, it's completely silent. But when I slot the Maelstrom into the actual bay, it's causing almost the entire case to micro vibrate. The "lock/open" toggles don't seem to work -- they won't hold the Maelstrom in place.

Using the screws that came with the Maelstrom, I can only thread one of them.


----------



## Gdourado

Can anyone please confirm if a pair of thermalright ty 143 fans can be used as front intakes?

Thanks.
Cheers


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

@jeffrey you can try drilling out the holes to hold it in place but i dont know that it would stop the noise, probably going to have to use some dampening material like thin rubber sheet or foam, also gunna have to drill the rivets out (unless your version uses screws) so you can lift the hard drive cage out and get access to drill the holes on the 5.25 bay.


----------



## Kastia

Working on my first Ryzen build. Putting a 1600x in this.


----------



## t77snapshot

Welcome new members! We look forward to your XB builds.


----------



## Kastia




----------



## ARacoma9999

So, I've been eyeing this case to do a build in for quite a while. The only concern I have is that since it's a bit old, does anyone know if it is going to be EOL soon? I don't wanna buy one then have CM stop supporting it.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I don't know if it's just me or what, but I can never find any replacement parts for anything CM (including my EVO and their new stuff), so you don't have to worry about EoL support, there isn't any support there anyway

I need to shut my mouth
And this
And edit 3: Apparently there is a Rev 2.0 for this case.


----------



## ARacoma9999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I don't know if it's just me or what, but I can never find any replacement parts for anything CM (including my EVO and their new stuff), so you don't have to worry about EoL support, there isn't any support there anyway
> 
> I need to shut my mouth
> And this
> And edit 3: Apparently there is a Rev 2.0 for this case.


Hahahaha, it's okay. I like to have discussions


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Looks like even the massive EVGA 1080Ti FTW3 fits with internal 140mm fans. It was a tight squeeze and I'll need to perform some cleanup since this replaced my 980 SLI.


----------



## tjacquem

Hello people !
I was in the area and I wanted to tell you something ... it's been a long time since I see people asking if we can put an MB E-ATX in a HAF XB. Even if it is not supported ... with a little (not much) of will, yes it fits.
That being said, I asked myself the following question:
E-ATX, well ... it's small








Can I get EE-ATX or SSI-EEB into a HAF XB? The answer is yes. With a lot of motivation it fits. Attention we are really at less a millimeter there, but I was able to fit for the first time my Supermicro X9DRi-LN4F + in my HAF XB EVO yesterday night. So now, mod in progress to make a nice and clean thing. Of course, you have to get out the dremel and the riveter, but that I think you already understood that. Have fun !
If it interests someone, I'll come back here


----------



## Gregar Forte

May I have some opinions from you guys? Since it's my first time using CLC, I am doubting that the way I mounted my cooler since the tubes look twisted since I just mounted the block and then mounted the mobo tray to the case.


Does the tubes look twisted too much for you guys liking? Should I remount the block in other way? Thanks guys


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregar Forte*
> 
> May I have some opinions from you guys? Since it's my first time using CLC, I am doubting that the way I mounted my cooler since the tubes look twisted since I just mounted the block and then mounted the mobo tray to the case.
> Does the tubes look twisted too much for you guys liking? Should I remount the block in other way? Thanks guys


That looks fine. The tube inside the casing is actually much smaller than you would think so kinking it would require significantly more bend than you have. I'd even say that looks cleaner than if you were to rotate the block 90 degrees.


----------



## Gregar Forte

That should be great. Thanks for your swift reply ,Tiberiusisgame. Since this is my first CLC kit and I got the cooler along with whole CPU/Mobo/RAM combo. So I am worrying of bending the tubes too much would cause leak etc. Hope it's only me.


----------



## MysticCoyote

Well I finally finished moving my 4770k from my Antec P280 to the XB EVO...








Since I have 2 SSDs and 2 HDDs as well as the DVD RW it was a bit of a challenge getting it all in the case.
This was my 1st attempt at water cooling and tube bending...I painted the rads as well as the motherboard tray and made custom power cable for the PSU...got a nice overclock on both the CPU and GPU. It is very quite sitting on my desk top...


----------



## Gregar Forte

Woa that's a very nice rig there man. Damn, that's one thick rad there. What is the rest spec of your rig?


----------



## MysticCoyote

This is a system I 1st built in 2013 in a Antec P280 tower case (air cooled). Been planning a new system for a while then I saw the XB Evo and thought I would move that system to it before I start a new build. And I wanted to add water cooling. This system is a ASUS Maximus VI Formula with a i7-4770K, EVGA GTX1080, an ASUS Xonar Essence STX , 2 Samsung SSDs (840 Pro @256Gb and a 850 Pro @512Gb), 2 Western Digital HDDs, 1 Samsung DVD burner and a Seasonic X-1250 PSU . Moving all that and adding 2 rads (1 Alphacool 240 and 1 120), pump, reservoir and 5 fans (3 Corsair Air Series SP 120 and 2 Noctua 80mm) was a bit of a challenge but fun. I actually bought the HAF in late 2015 just because I liked its look and design. I have so many projects on my plate that I wasn't able to get to it until now. Plus I tend to go slow. Now that this is finished I'm back to planning a new system.


----------



## DKain

Want to buy a XB EVO for my new build, but which one! What is the difference between the HAV XB & the HAF XB rev 2? ( besides the $30.00 price dif.)
Been searching the web and CM site and can't find any difference in the specs.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

The only info I could find is a Tom's post referring to earlier in this thread where it was stated there is an HDD issue that was corrected and the Rev2 comes with better fans...


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

You can read through this entire thread and you'll find the information you're looking for.

Page 513 http://www.overclock.net/t/1329750/official-cooler-master-haf-xb-club/5120

I'm fairly certain rev. 2 is the EVO.


----------



## DKain

Sorry! I should have been more precise. There are 2 XB EVO models on Amazon. The HAF XB EVO just went on sale for $79.99 plus a $20.00 rebate. (Reg price $99.99)
The HAF XB EVO (Rev 2) is selling for $129.99!
They both come with 120mm XtraFlo fans & the specs look the same.
Has anyone had the opportunity to check out both?
What's the dif?

https://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-Computer-Radiator-RC-902XB-KKN2/dp/B00FFJ0H3Q/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_pl_foot_top?ie=UTF8&th=1

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FB45WPI/ref=sxbs_sxwds-stvp_1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=3341940462&pd_rd_wg=8FeYC&pf_rd_r=SMJQKQF7XP1TQY0KPH7X&pf_rd_s=desktop-sx-bottom-slot&pf_rd_t=301&pd_rd_i=B00FB45WPI&pd_rd_w=I6GSG&pf_rd_i=htpc+case&pd_rd_r=0ea6a010-2cbf-4b24-8e2d-55067bbef197&ie=UTF8&qid=1512409669&sr=1


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DKain*
> 
> Sorry! I should have been more precise. There are 2 XB EVO models on Amazon. The HAF XB EVO just went on sale for $79.99 plus a $20.00 rebate. (Reg price $99.99)
> The HAF XB EVO (Rev 2) is selling for $129.99!
> They both come with 120mm XtraFlo fans & the specs look the same.
> Has anyone had the opportunity to check out both?
> What's the dif?


There is no difference between these.
The spec is identical. The photos are identical. I know CM has released several iterations of the X-Dock connector; I own 3 different types.

The model numbers listed are RC-902XB-KKN2 and RC-902XB-KKN2-AMZ. Notice the last one just has AMZ tacked on, likely for Amazon.

Final proof is that the official CM website still lists only the EVO and the original as a point of reference. The official site has RC-902XB-KKN2 (mesh version), RC-902XB-KWN2 (windowed version). Neither of what you posted are the windowed version.

Go with the cheaper one. You can always return it


----------



## DKain

Thank you Tiberiusisgame! Just what I needed to know. I'm filling out the rebate form now.
This for a Home/Office / HTPC. Asus Prime X370 A MoBo with a Ryzen 5 1500x and passive video card.
I have very poor sight & can not work in a small case so my last builds were full tower gamer cases even though I'm not a gamer.
The XB EVO looks like it is perfect for me.

Will report back when the new build is up and running.


----------



## gringott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DKain*
> 
> Sorry! I should have been more precise. There are 2 XB EVO models on Amazon. The HAF XB EVO just went on sale for $79.99 plus a $20.00 rebate. (Reg price $99.99)
> The HAF XB EVO (Rev 2) is selling for $129.99!
> They both come with 120mm XtraFlo fans & the specs look the same.
> Has anyone had the opportunity to check out both?
> What's the dif?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-Computer-Radiator-RC-902XB-KKN2/dp/B00FFJ0H3Q/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_pl_foot_top?ie=UTF8&th=1
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FB45WPI/ref=sxbs_sxwds-stvp_1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=3341940462&pd_rd_wg=8FeYC&pf_rd_r=SMJQKQF7XP1TQY0KPH7X&pf_rd_s=desktop-sx-bottom-slot&pf_rd_t=301&pd_rd_i=B00FB45WPI&pd_rd_w=I6GSG&pf_rd_i=htpc+case&pd_rd_r=0ea6a010-2cbf-4b24-8e2d-55067bbef197&ie=UTF8&qid=1512409669&sr=1


The more expensive one is not sold by Amazon. Making it more confusing on the bottom right of the more expensive one it says there is a newer model of this case for cheaper, which is the first link you posted. ***>?>>>


----------



## JuiceBoxHero

Well i have to say. This case so far had been amazing. I snagged it on sale at Newegg. Now my setup no powerhouse but all i've had to buy was a GPU and a new case. I was using the old Dark Fleet 30. Which was a good case but it was limiting on expansion, usability and cable management( it was a Disaster). I still have a lot to learn about pc building.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6832093


----------



## orlfman

Performed a few mods to my case recently. I wanted the top panel to have an acrylic window but sadly cooler master is no longer selling the acrylic top panel window on their site anymore.... So I ordered this 12x12 1/8 acrylic sheet off of amazon and cut it to the appropriate size with my jigsaw. Was pretty easy to do. Used superglue to adhere it to the top panel then ran black electrical tape on top to cover the wholes and the mess I made with the glue







I also covered up all the extra vents in the case with black electrical tape to help reduce dust accumulation. The side panels were the biggest culprit since they were not filtered. I also swapped out the original front panel dust filter with this polyurethane filter as the original really didn't do that great of a job keeping dust out even after the sealing up the other vents. I wasn't sure if it was going to fit or not but it fit perfectly as a replacement. I did worry a bit about it reducing airflow and had swapped my original slower noctua fans with two ek vardar 2200rpm fans as they would create stronger suction but to my delight the foam really didn't reduce air flow all that much. The filter does a fantastic job keeping the dust out as before I would have a nice light layer after a week but with the new filter after three weeks barely a spec of dust inside


----------



## Delphiwizard

I have assembled my pc in this case yesterday, however there's a detail that kinda bothers me.
I have put a rog front base panel in the 2 5.25 slots and because this is much shorter then usual 5.25 devices like a dvd or bluray, and with the secure thing being on only one side, the panel doesn't seem secure when i push buttons on the panel.

How would you guys suggest to make it sit more secure?

Thanks


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

drill holes out on the opposite side of the secur latches so you can use mounting screws, you may need to remove the hot swap cage to gain access to drill the holes.


----------



## Delphiwizard

Thanks for the reply JollyGreenJoint.
I will look into it later, i'm afraid i'm not a case modder nor have i the equipment to drill holes.
I noticed there are metal things on the 5.25 cage that can be bended, maybe i can secure it also with bending those.

Anyway, i have a second case to put my second system in in a few weeks (need to order a second rog base first) and i'll see what i can do then with the second system.
The system i assembled last Saturday is actually my 2 year old system and i'm thinking of a motherboard/cpu/ram upgrade next summer so i can try to secure it then, it'll have to stay as it is now

Love the case though and with the rog base it looks cool!


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

i wouldnt bend the tabs, maybe some double sided tape if you want to cheez it


----------



## Delphiwizard

Hmm yeah, that might work, i'll try it, thanks


----------



## nyk20z3

I know this is a much older case but i owned one a few years ago and might jump back in to one again. I am running a Asus Apex x board which is E ATX mobo so i am curious if it would fit without any issues. Also has any one had clearance issues with a dual aio set up in the front and for example a 1080 Ti ? My Strix Ti is long so i know depending on the front rad and fans perhaps contact would be an issue.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

For GPU clearance: I've used a GTX 680 with an Arctic Accellero II, and it left hardly any clearance like my current 1070 (Gigabyte Windforce) with the radiator (H100) on the inside on the grill and the fans on the outer side. Full length cards like these won't fit with P/P AIO on the front mount. As for EATX, I cannot comment.


----------



## nyk20z3

Picked one up today let's just hope my Asus Apex X fits!


----------



## nyk20z3

Test fitting the Koolance dual DDC single bay res, it's up in the air if I will water cool this case but it's an option as I have EK and Phanteks water blocks on deck.


----------



## nyk20z3

Few components going in -


----------



## kuroinu

Hello XB enthusiasts.
I am currently looking into buying this case, as I want to try the horizontal cubic configuration of a PC case (while not smaller than a vertical case, I theorize is more practical and easier to acomódate in room). After watching plenty reviews on YouTube, I found this comment popping out in a few videos (made by the same person): 



> Warning !!! In spite of HAF XB case having some of the best airflow it
> has a major design flaw when it comes to the cooling of the hard-disks.
> It has very little to no airflow at the HDD bay areas and this case is
> know for killing hard-drives. When I took of the motherboard trey I
> immediately saw why. The hot-swap bay have only small air holes at the
> sides and not at the top plus that the hard-disks is on top of each
> other very close without any fans to blow air. The other hard-drive tray
> is a little better as it at least have mounts for two 80mm fans. Don`t
> even think about mounting hard-drives other than SSD in this without
> mounting cooling fans first, your drives WILL overheat and die slowly if
> you do*.
> 
> Besides the major flaw with HDD cooling the HAF XB have potential to
> become one of the best cases there is with a little modification and
> this case is really easy to modify. I have removed the side panels and
> put 14cm fans at top there instead and 12cm fans downstairs to blow at
> the hard-drives (did also removed the hdd tray and mount the drives
> standing up at the bottom of case). I also have a 200mm fan at the top
> and that fan really helps get the heat from my Zotac GTX980ti AMP out of
> the case. Temperatures when running GTA V benhmark is 55C at the
> graphics card max overclocked and 38C at my i7 4790k CPU at stock speed
> with Schyte Ninja 3 cooler. Thees temperatures is really impressive
> specially for the graphics card, my GTX980ti gets a lot hotter when I
> run it in a open testbed.
> 
> *This summer one of my passively cooled 750gb drives died at 32Celcius
> ambient and that one was mounted in an open case alone with no other
> drives near. My 3 other drives was also really hot about 50 -60 Cecius
> (burnt my fingers) on the outer case but they survived. I learned my
> lesson, conventional spinning type hard-drives need active cooling or
> they get really hot and die. At normal ambient room temperature of 24C
> my hard-drives did not get more than 42C, problems only arose when it
> got hot in the summer and for some reason the HDD`s got much hotter when
> it got a little warmer .﻿


The comment was made 2 years ago, so if this was an issue when the XB debuted, I don’t know if its still relevant. Reviews on Newegg suggest that temperatures on hard drives are/were an issue too. Has anyone encountered this problem? Does someone knows if this issue has been corrected with the EVO iteration of the XB? Other than this, there is nothing from stopping me to buy this case.

Sorry if this has been brought out before, I read a couple of pages of this topic but I couldn’t find any mention of this issue.


----------



## CptAsian

kuroinu said:


> Hello XB enthusiasts.
> I am currently looking into buying this case, as I want to try the horizontal cubic configuration of a PC case (while not smaller than a vertical case, I theorize is more practical and easier to acomódate in room). After watching plenty reviews on YouTube, I found this comment popping out in a few videos (made by the same person):
> 
> 
> 
> The comment was made 2 years ago, so if this was an issue when the XB debuted, I don’t know if its still relevant. Reviews on Newegg suggest that temperatures on hard drives are/were an issue too. Has anyone encountered this problem? Does someone knows if this issue has been corrected with the EVO iteration of the XB? Other than this, there is nothing from stopping me to buy this case.
> 
> Sorry if this has been brought out before, I read a couple of pages of this topic but I couldn’t find any mention of this issue.


I used the original HAF XB with two HDDs that ran fairly hot (about 50 C) for a few years, and I still use those drives (albeit in a different case) today. To answer your question though, the Evo version *did* correct that issue to my knowledge.

To go into more detail, the original version had a rack of four 2.5" SSD slots directly in front of the 80 mm fans in the bottom half of the case, despite SSDs not really needing active cooling. The two 3.5" HDD bays were in the opposite corner of the case with minimal passive ventilation, and any airflow from the 80 mm fans was blocked by PSU cables. I understand the Evo version has replaced the 4x2.5" rack with a removable (I think) 2x3.5" + another 2.5" bay, so your HDDs get cooling directly from those 80mm fans.


----------



## Charles1

Well here is my diy top panel


----------



## aweir

Charles1 said:


> Well here is my diy top panel


Nice! Love how clean the inside is, which you just cannot get with an ATX tower. Nice lighting too.

I just got myself one of these HAF XB cases off Walmart which was $18 off. I went from a Lian-Li full tower to a Thermaltake H21 mid-tower. The issue I am facing is that I have a Cryorig R1 Ultimate CPU that won't fit in the Thermaltake case, so I am using a Hyper 212 Evo which is causing core 0 on my 4790K to reach over 80 C while running a burn in with OCCT. Now, I have reseated this heatsink twice already and made sure the case has good airflow (with a 140mm intake fan). The thermal paste has been re-applied twice also, therefore I can only conclude that the Hyper 212 just can't adequately cool my Haswell i7 under load, or that there is something wrong with the CPU itself which I doubt.

So I am deciding to give this case a chance and then I will go back to using the Cryorig R1 heatsink. The reviews say the airflow in this case is phenomenal. The only issue I can foresee is that the hard drive bays require their own dedicated cooling fans which are only dual 80mm. If I can get some really quiet 80mm fans that would be great. The other problem is that the front of the case can support 140mm fans but they appear to be obstructed by the case itself, which is a really poor design, but I want to have colored LED fans in front and the 140mm fans that I will replace the 120mm fans with have 3 color LEDs.


----------



## MacConcierge

Anyone know what the part number for the motherboard tray is & where to buy them?

Open a ticket with CM, they said to email someone at CM, no response for close to 2 weeks now.


----------



## Delphiwizard

The mb tray is on the cm website
http://www.coolermaster.com/case/case-accessories/removable-haf-xb/

Weird that it isn't listed in the shop, indeed.


----------



## aweir

I have mixed feelings about this case. Having just put my system together with an Evo XB, I can say that this case is "anti-SSD friendly". What I mean by this is that there is no dedicated 2.5" drive bays. In fact the only way to install an SSD is by using the 3.5" to 2.5" adapter which works OK. But what if you have two SSDs? Then things get really awkward. The only way you can install two SSDs is to sandwich them together top-to-bottom in the 3.5" to 2.5" adapter which makes installing the SATA and power cables really difficult as you have to fanangle them around each other until you end up with a twisted mess of cables connecting the SSDs.

The case comes with only ONE adapter. The other way to install SSDs is to screw them in the Xdock bay. However there is a circuit board in the back of the Xdock that two hard drives can dock into (snaps into a SATA data and power connector). I don't know if you can use SSDs instead of HDDs because I haven't tried it. I don't know if they would align or not. Having SSDs in the Xdock bays would make them hot swappable.


----------



## jerflash

I'm a bit late to the game on this case but I am in love! The form factor is perfect for my setup. I used mine to make a small mining/gaming rig. If you want to check out my customizations and how I fit 5 GPU's inside check out my video here 




I also did some more custom changes to the case to make it more airflow friendly after putting those GPUs in. This was necessary with 3 cats! https://imgur.com/a/cMLCz

What I'm dealing with









I ended up setting the case up mostly to pull air from the back and top of the case and exhaust it out the front. seems to work very well.

































This was after a few days... wow









Let me know what you think! Best most versatile case I have ever used.


----------



## jerflash

Delphiwizard said:


> The mb tray is on the cm website
> http://www.coolermaster.com/case/case-accessories/removable-haf-xb/
> 
> Weird that it isn't listed in the shop, indeed.


hmmm i would buy one just to have an extra to easy swap MoBos for diff builds


----------



## bakershaker

jeffreysousa said:


> Anyone out there using a D5 Dual Bay Reservoir / Pump combo in the HAF XB EVO as part of a custom water cooled loop?
> 
> Such as this:
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-dbay-d5-pwm-incl-pump
> 
> Or this:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Koolance-RP-452X2-Reservoir-Laing-Pumps/dp/B004MFYJBA/ref=pd_sbs_147_4?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B004MFYJBA&pd_rd_r=92GWYFSJJMWZFP4BQ28R&pd_rd_w=iBSO9&pd_rd_wg=PBLTs&psc=1&refRID=92GWYFSJJMWZFP4BQ28R
> 
> Or this:
> 
> http://www.xs-pc.com/reservoirs/d5-dual-bay-reservoir
> 
> 
> I've currently got a video production / gaming rig in the HAF XB with a Titan X Pascal in a EKWB water block and an i7-6850K CPU. Both are already part of a custom water loop, though my radiator is external (bolted on top of the case). I'm trying to do a rebuild with two internal radiators -- a 280 mm mounted inside on the front, and a 120 mm mounted on the back. But mounting the internal radiators cramps the space up top, where my cylindrical reservoir and separate pump currently reside.
> 
> I've got nothing going on down in the optical bay, so it would be an ideal space-saver to put the pump and reservoir there. It's hard to get a straight answer out of Google / forum searching about what the current best / quietest choice is for the bay reservoir combo.
> 
> Aside from the dual-bay slots, which are empty, my HAF XB "basement" is a bit crowded -- I've got four 6 TB 3.5" SATA drives in a RAID5 where I store my video files which I need for work.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the current build for reference. The reason for the external radiator is that initially I was going to put the entire HAF XB chassis within a wooden desk cabinet, and wanted to exhaust the radiator outside of the cabinets. The cabinet plan is now nixed; I'm just going stand-alone PC, so wanting to make my build as compact as possible (no bulky external rad). Also wanting to add a glass window top if I can find one in stock!
> 
> Any help or insight would be much appreciated with anyone who has experience with a dual internal radiator water loop on the HAF-XB!
> 
> FYI: There's a fan controller currently in the bay, but it's not doing anything so I can remove.


Hi,

Sorry I know this was some time ago but wondered if you got this setup working. I have a Haf XP and I've just ordered EK-Dbay D5 MX. I'm new to water cooling and now I'm thinking this may not work as the reservoir will be below all other parts? Do reservoir's have to be above rads etc to enable you to fill them?

Thanks


----------



## Delphiwizard

aweir said:


> I have mixed feelings about this case. Having just put my system together with an Evo XB, I can say that this case is "anti-SSD friendly". What I mean by this is that there is no dedicated 2.5" drive bays. In fact the only way to install an SSD is by using the 3.5" to 2.5" adapter which works OK. But what if you have two SSDs? Then things get really awkward. The only way you can install two SSDs is to sandwich them together top-to-bottom in the 3.5" to 2.5" adapter which makes installing the SATA and power cables really difficult as you have to fanangle them around each other until you end up with a twisted mess of cables connecting the SSDs.
> 
> The case comes with only ONE adapter. The other way to install SSDs is to screw them in the Xdock bay. However there is a circuit board in the back of the Xdock that two hard drives can dock into (snaps into a SATA data and power connector). I don't know if you can use SSDs instead of HDDs because I haven't tried it. I don't know if they would align or not. Having SSDs in the Xdock bays would make them hot swappable.


Yes, that is a thing to consider when you got this case, however i like it so much i have bought 3 in the last 6 months to put my systems in, i love that i can put it on the shelf above my monitors and no floor or desk space is lost.

And it's easy to build, with the mb tray and the top and sides you can open up, with M.2 ssd's these days the 2 3.5" bays is less of a problem for me.
Another advantage in my book, when you use a big cpu cooler like a mugen or similar, because the mb is horizontal the weight strain on the motherboard is much less.


----------



## tfran1990

I seen some mods others have done with a front rad and a long GPU.

Has anyone used a H115i in the front with a STRIX 1070/1080?

if you do the math it looks like they will be touching each other.


----------



## akb168

tfran1990 said:


> I seen some mods others have done with a front rad and a long GPU.
> 
> Has anyone used a H115i in the front with a STRIX 1070/1080?
> 
> if you do the math it looks like they will be touching each other.


While I don't have a graphics card in my HAF chassis based rig, I do have the H115i with the both the radiator and the two 140mm PWM fans mounted in the inside of the case.

With that setup, I'm measuring pretty much exactly 11 inches from the PCIe bracket to the Fan at the 1st 16 lane PCIe on my motherboard (ASUS TUF ATX).

I also measured the H115i, and for depth, the fans are 1 inch deep and so is the radiator. So when the radiator and fan are mounted together on the same side, it is 2 inches deep.

A quick look for the largest 1080 cards at the Asus site says the length is 11.75 inches (that is the 3 fan models, the two fan models are smaller)

So keeping the radiator setup with both the radiator and fans on the inside, it won't fit.

However, the PWM fans could instead be mounted in the front of the case (as the front of the case supports dual 120 or 140mm fans) and then the H115i radiator could be mounted inside, and that would give you 12 inches which in theory should be just enough (i.e. giving you 1/4 inch between the largest ASUS graphics card and the H115i radiator).

Hope this helps.

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## jerflash

tfran1990 said:


> I seen some mods others have done with a front rad and a long GPU.
> 
> Has anyone used a H115i in the front with a STRIX 1070/1080?
> 
> if you do the math it looks like they will be touching each other.


I dont have that exact setup but i do have the evga 280 clc and evga gtx 1080 and they fit with plenty of room.


----------



## JRTI

How do I join the club


----------



## tfran1990

ya, i have the 3 fan 1070. i think i will have to mount the fans in the front and have the rad inside the case, with that my only option would be to push or pull... 

is the best option to push or pull the rad air (blow warm air into the case, or out)?
it looks as if jerflash is blowing the warm rad air out of the case,right?

thank for the response guys.


----------



## tfran1990

aweir said:


> I have mixed feelings about this case. Having just put my system together with an Evo XB, I can say that this case is "anti-SSD friendly". What I mean by this is that there is no dedicated 2.5" drive bays. In fact the only way to install an SSD is by using the 3.5" to 2.5" adapter which works OK. But what if you have two SSDs? Then things get really awkward. The only way you can install two SSDs is to sandwich them together top-to-bottom in the 3.5" to 2.5" adapter which makes installing the SATA and power cables really difficult as you have to fanangle them around each other until you end up with a twisted mess of cables connecting the SSDs.
> 
> The case comes with only ONE adapter. The other way to install SSDs is to screw them in the Xdock bay. However there is a circuit board in the back of the Xdock that two hard drives can dock into (snaps into a SATA data and power connector). I don't know if you can use SSDs instead of HDDs because I haven't tried it. I don't know if they would align or not. Having SSDs in the Xdock bays would make them hot swappable.


you can screw them into the hotswap trays. i had a 2.5inch HDD for a temp. purposes and they connected with no problems.


----------



## pahabur

Hi guys, can I join the club? )

My first built! https://pcpartpicker.com/user/pahabur/saved/#view=8MmYrH

What to improve?


----------



## silencerbob

Hi all!

I'm looking to mount a 1080 ti Seahawk x to the top panel of my HAF XB. Its a 120mm mounted fan (with radiator beneath). So essentially I'm looking to get a top panel with a 120mm fan mount. Are there any mods or replacement panels with the capability out doing this?


----------



## DrivFast4U

Has anyone removed the hot swap bays, and modified to 5.25" optical drive bays? My build has a different plan for that space. Does anyone know if the 5.25" bay cage is available separately? Anyone who has removed their's, want to sell it?


----------



## DrivFast4U

Never mind. I figured out a solution. Just getting started on this build, but had to overcome the first barrier to my plan. Nailed it.


----------



## DrivFast4U

Still waiting on more parts. FedEx says delivered, but not delivered here. I hate FedEx. Luckily I had all I needed to get the case ready. Was painful to take a saw to my case, but there was no way to get what I wanted. Sorry the pics are so dark. The last pic is of my final vision. No dust concept. I'm up and running at 5 ghtz stable. If I can do it, any one can. I'm clean, mean, and my CPU screams. This case is do versatile. It would have been so helpful if they had offered it with a 5.25" option on the right hand side. Not hard to modify it though. Opens up huge options when done. One of the complaints with this box, is the lack of room behind the power supply. Moving the hard drive bay over to the left eliminates that issue, allowing a much shorter optical drive to occupy that real estate. Not sure why Coolermaster didn't see this as an optional way of doing things with this awesome case. I totally give them credit for listening to the feedback, and making their super awesome case, even better. I've been dying to get the case for years. I so love it. Hopefully my modifications will give the makers of this superb product, a new way of looking at the greatest case to ever be placed on the market. Anyone interested in my unique build, is welcome to ask me about it.


----------



## uncle sid

How did you swap the 5.25 bays


----------



## Baerny

I've been looking to get this case for while, I like its dimensions.

Only consideration that I've been having is that the psu appears to be right under motherboard VRM. 
When overclocking could this close proximity cause high VRM temps? Has anyone tested this?


----------



## Kelavanti

DrivFast4U said:


> Anyone interested in my unique build, is welcome to ask me about it.



I have a HAF-XB on the way and want the car motor air breather assembly! Awesome. Gotta protect against spills....


----------



## DrivFast4U

*Respone to uncle sid*

Sorry for the delay, uncle sid. Life sometimes gets real busy. My original plan was to get another 5.25" mounting bracket for the right side of the case. But I discovered the one on the left was not needed for what I had planned, And I just removed it and mounted it on the right. The flimsy hot swap box that came with the case is a problem for clearance of the power supply, but there is plenty of room when the right side is used for an optical drive instead of the stock hot swap. The mounting of the 5.25" bay on the right requires some not so insignificant trimming, as the hot swap is smaller than 5.25". With some careful pruning, the 5.25" can easily be mounted so that mirrors its former position on the left. A couple drilled holes, and it's as if it was designed to go there (should have been). Since I was replacing the 2 hot swap bays with a 3 bay Icy Dock unit, all it took was a makeshift bracket to hold the sides of the Icy Dock. It slid into the original 5.25" hole perfect, which held the front in place. So no need for the second 5.25". The Icy Dock leaves plenty of room behind it for the 2 3.5" hard drives mounted in the original location. I'm kinda surprised that others have not seen the advantage to this configuration. The biggest clearance problem seems to be between the PSU and the hot swap bays, and my mod fixes this issue. The Air filter is fully functional. There are two 230mm fans pulling air through the washable filter and into the case, creating a quiet positive pressure in the case. The air filter housing is for a Holly Dominator, and has just the right size opening for the fans, so no modification was needed for it. There are 4 fans push/pulling out through the 280mm AIO radiator, but the system as a whole maintains positive pressure, so that no dust ever enters the case.The system has been up and running for some time now, and I absolutely love it. Cool and clean. This case rocks. It just needed a little tweaking to be everything I dreamed of. Had this concept in my head for a couple of years. Finally had the funds to complete it. Hope you have a similar experience.

Note: If anyone wants the original hotswap bays, I'm willing to give away to good home. They are useless in any other case, as they require the tabs on the HAF-XB's case to latch shut.


----------



## T[]RK

Look's like there is new person in the Club...

And here is my confirmation that HAF XB Evo fit E-ATX (EATX,eATX, Extended ATX, whatever) motherboards:

It may look like right rib on motherboard tray is a problem, but in reality it is not. Somehow it's lower then standoffs. Still, it will be good to add on rib some electrical tape (black?).

Motherboard: EVGA X299 Dark
Motherboard size: 304.8x276.7mm (12"x10.895")


----------



## scottfree1

T[]RK said:


> Look's like there is new person in the Club...
> 
> And here is my confirmation that HAF XB Evo fit E-ATX (EATX,eATX, Extended ATX, whatever) motherboards:
> 
> It may look like right rib on motherboard tray is a problem, but in reality it is not. Somehow it's lower then standoffs. Still, it will be good to add on rib some electrical tape (black?).
> 
> Motherboard: EVGA X299 Dark
> Motherboard size: 304.8x276.7mm (12"x10.895")


I used one side a roll of Velcro to insulate between the tray and the motherboard where it overhangs the tray, being non conductive plastic on one side and adhesive on the other makes a simple and secure install. And it's thick enough to keep the mobo from flexing/drooping since around 1/3 of the board isn't supported by stand-offs. Tape would work also, but you would want multiple layers to get both support and insulation.


----------



## Stephen Mclean

New owner here! Decided to use this as a base for a Halo Reach themed build! Rough sketches are attached, now I just have to decide my color pallette. The logos and text will be laser cut and then attached to the side to give the case sme depth. That said I love the roominess of this case!


----------



## MatthewK

The Gigabyte Aorus Xtreme X570 fits the HAF XB EVO perfectly!! I thought I'd have to do the E-ATX mod, but nope!  At first the Xtreme X570 didn't support SATA hotplugging, which is one of the features that drew me to this case, so I contacted Gigabyte and it took a while of going back and forth but they eventually added it to the BIOS/UEFI.


----------



## Nineball_Seraph

hey everyone.

I just acquired one of these cases and trying to figure out a place to mount a d5 pump. i was thinking of rigging something up for mounting in on one of the 80mm fan mount locations, but i didnt know if there was a cleaner way to do it. I know that i could get a bay res, but im concerned about vibration and noise and really want to use the bay areas for a backplane.

Any suggestions?


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Ohhh man , they need to redesign this case to better fit 3 fan vid cards, a few more inches in front and it would be golden

+ a slide out fan screen in the front
+ a flat top 

I am tempted to bring it to a fab shop and do just that but without a wad to blow i'm just gunna have to settle for this card looking like a fat guy in a little coat :/ lol


----------



## trudeauam

Just a thought if watercooling this case it is highly recommended to try and use the EK sbay or dbay reservoir/pump combos or another brands bay res. Utilizing a Ek-Sbay in my current build to great effect.









Sent from my ASUS_Z01QD using Tapatalk


----------



## Adenilson

*Same effect here*



trudeauam said:


> Just a thought if watercooling this case it is highly recommended to try and use the EK sbay or dbay reservoir/pump combos. Utilizing a Ek-Sbay in my current build to great effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z01QD using Tapatalk


Full watercooled


----------



## nickt1862

Has anyone heard if Cooler Master is going to potentially revise the HAF-XB EVO?

Thanks!


----------



## mzo

Hi, I have the HAF-XB EVO case, which I customized (externally) to suit my needs and make it easy to carry around.

I am now planning to upgrade motherboard and CPU to the just announced new AMD threadripper line. The ideal MB I spotted so far is the Gigabyte Designare TRX40 which has a form factor XL-ATX 32.5cm x 26.9cm.

I would love to keep using this case, which unfortunately fits up to ATX size. Is there a way to customize the case so that I can fit in it the MB described above? I don't mind drilling new holes in the MB tray and re-routing cables, etc.

Thanks


----------



## mzo

T[]RK said:


> Look's like there is new person in the Club...
> 
> And here is my confirmation that HAF XB Evo fit E-ATX (EATX,eATX, Extended ATX, whatever) motherboards:
> 
> It may look like right rib on motherboard tray is a problem, but in reality it is not. Somehow it's lower then standoffs. Still, it will be good to add on rib some electrical tape (black?).
> 
> Motherboard: EVGA X299 Dark
> Motherboard size: 304.8x276.7mm (12"x10.895")


Do you think a XL-ATX 32.5cm x 26.9cm will fit as well? By eye, the second dimension (26.9cm in my case, which is slightly less than your MB) seems more critical, while the first dimension seems to have more room (in my case would be 2 cm longer than yours)? Thanks


----------



## nc0gnet0

Been in the club for a while (meaning I have owned one of these cases) but currently working on a few small mods for the third build in this case.

Current specs:

MSI Unify Mobo
AMD 3800x (all core OC to 4.4 MHZ) 
16 GB Patriot Viper Steel 4400 DDR4 @ 3800 (FLCK 1900)
Powercolor Red Devil 5700 Xt
Corsair RM 850 PS
Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360
XPG SX8200 Pro 512GB (boot)
Sabrent Rocket drive 1TB (additional storage)
Samsung 500 GB Sata drive (additional storage)



Plan on adding/upgrading to an AMD 3950x
adding 16 more gig of Viper Steel 4400
adding a 2TB Rocket drive (eliminating the samsung)

But yeah, that's right, I not only got a 360 CLC Rad in this case, but the thickest CLC 360 on the market. Took a little dremel work, made the top opening bigger. Instead of just cutting out a hole, I was careful to make several "tabs" that I bent both inside and outside of the hole, and these support the Rad just great. So the Rad sits half inside (fans) and half outside(rad) of the steel frame of the case. This makes the rad almost flush with the plastic face plate (after it was cutout to accommodate) I then ripped out all the useless (for me) HDD and optical cages on the bottom and re-purposed the metal mesh that was on the top half of the front panel. I might eventually install one cut down cage back into the bottom of the case to support one 8 TB HDD.

Still have some work to do on the aesthetics, As currently the rad is not perfectly centered (close) on top, and I want to open up and even-out the holes left in the bottom front from the 5 1/4 and 3 1/2 bays. Once I do this, I then plan on installing a plate that I can install 3 80 mm red LED fans (primarily just for looks). I also have a brushed aluminum 3 x 120mm plate that I am going to play around with for the top. Also plan on painting the front plastic panel when I have settled on the aesthetics. 

It's a work in progress, and I am in no hurry, but I still like this case.


----------



## nc0gnet0

Ok, Face plate arrived, I think it's an improvement (and helps protect the rad) but still needs work. I have it mounted with 20 mm standoffs leaving nearly a 1" gap from the face plate to the rad. Going to try it flush, and with shorter stand-offs to see what I like best. You can see where the bottom by the cooler master logo still needs work.......


----------



## nc0gnet0

I think I like this look a little more, went with 10 mm stand-offs and the wire grills. Now to get to work on the bottom half......


----------



## archimedes!

*Mike*

I can t find a replacement x-dock caddy anywhere. I broke one of mine and I cannot find a replacement. Please help
[email protected] thanks


----------



## fufanu

Looking for some advice here. I tried installing 4 fans to replace the top fan, but holes just don't line up. Same goes for some traditional bigger fans. Mine is dead and looking for something to replace it with.


----------



## CptAsian

fufanu said:


> Looking for some advice here. I tried installing 4 fans to replace the top fan, but holes just don't line up. Same goes for some traditional bigger fans. Mine is dead and looking for something to replace it with.


What do you mean by "some traditional bigger fans"? Does another 200mm not fit?


----------



## fufanu

CptAsian said:


> What do you mean by "some traditional bigger fans"? Does another 200mm not fit?


200mm cooler master rgb would not line up. I also bought 4 fans at the same time thinking I could somehow mount all of them (in place of a 200mm fan). Obviously, that did not work, but I'd be open to making modifications in the mesh for new mounting holes if anyone knew how I could go about this.

In any case, I have yet to find an RGB fan that fits the top panel.


----------



## CptAsian

fufanu said:


> 200mm cooler master rgb would not line up. I also bought 4 fans at the same time thinking I could somehow mount all of them (in place of a 200mm fan). Obviously, that did not work, but I'd be open to making modifications in the mesh for new mounting holes if anyone knew how I could go about this.
> 
> In any case, I have yet to find an RGB fan that fits the top panel.


I think you could easily enough drill a few holes in that mesh and then just mount fans with little washers. The rubber grommets are mostly there for vibration dampening. If you didn't want to do that, I think you'd have to get either an old CM MegaFlow 200mm or a Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm. Seems like there isn't a standard for 200mm fan mounting holes (which is dumb) and those two happened to fit back in the day when the XB was new. You'd have to get creative for some RGB.


----------



## fufanu

CptAsian said:


> I think you could easily enough drill a few holes in that mesh and then just mount fans with little washers. The rubber grommets are mostly there for vibration dampening. If you didn't want to do that, I think you'd have to get either an old CM MegaFlow 200mm or a Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm. Seems like there isn't a standard for 200mm fan mounting holes (which is dumb) and those two happened to fit back in the day when the XB was new. You'd have to get creative for some RGB.


Thanks for this - any idea how I could install the rubber grommets in new holes? I'll have to take a look at those fans. I know its almost legacy at this point, but love the case. Do you know of any newer ones similar to it? I do prefer the horizontal layout though.


----------



## CptAsian

fufanu said:


> Thanks for this - any idea how I could install the rubber grommets in new holes? I'll have to take a look at those fans. I know its almost legacy at this point, but love the case. Do you know of any newer ones similar to it? I do prefer the horizontal layout though.


To replicate grommets, I think you could use a rubber washer between the mesh and the fan and maybe another between the mesh and the screw head as well.

As far as horizontal layout goes, I'm not really sure. Certainly not common for horizontal ATX cases since they take up so much space. Other than an open test bench I think the next best thing is a Corsair Air 540, which released like a year after the XB. It officially supports being flipped on its side, but I'm not sure what makes that official and frankly, as an owner of both a 540 and an XB, you wouldn't experience too much of a difference between the two.


----------



## fufanu

CptAsian said:


> To replicate grommets, I think you could use a rubber washer between the mesh and the fan and maybe another between the mesh and the screw head as well.
> 
> As far as horizontal layout goes, I'm not really sure. Certainly not common for horizontal ATX cases since they take up so much space. Other than an open test bench I think the next best thing is a Corsair Air 540, which released like a year after the XB. It officially supports being flipped on its side, but I'm not sure what makes that official and frankly, as an owner of both a 540 and an XB, you wouldn't experience too much of a difference between the two.


 Thanks, I will take a look and probably grab one of those fans and try them out. As for the 540, does it have room for liquid cooling? I could always revert back to my haf full tower for that though for a liquid build.


----------



## CptAsian

fufanu said:


> Thanks, I will take a look and probably grab one of those fans and try them out. As for the 540, does it have room for liquid cooling? I could always revert back to my haf full tower for that though for a liquid build.


Yeah it does, a little more than the XB, but not by a massive amount. Officially it supports I think a 280mm rad up top or a 360 up front, but not at the same time since they'd collide in the top front corner of the case. I think you could do a 280 up top and a 240 in the front at the same time though. Res and pump would fit in the back/bottom half of the case next to the PSU no problem. With a little modding though, someone did three 240 rads, on the top, front and bottom of the main chamber, but that removes your two HDD slots.









Corsair 540 Air water cooling mod


A simple water cooling mod - replaced bottom plus front rad panel.




www.overclock.net


----------



## glutenfree

fufanu said:


> Thanks for this - any idea how I could install the rubber grommets in new holes? I'll have to take a look at those fans. I know its almost legacy at this point, but love the case. Do you know of any newer ones similar to it? I do prefer the horizontal layout though.


If you haven't already..don't drill any extra holes yet. I have a HAF XB and a 3D printer...I can look into designing an adapter that will allow mounting of different fans.

Also, if you don't mind some light modding of your case...you can mount a 280mm AIO to the front of the case. I will work on getting pics of that mod (or finding the old pics) and post them up so you can see what I did. I have an EVGA CLC 280 in my HAF XB which is my OC rig.

I will reply back here in a couple/few days (disabled veteran here and most days are a struggle).

Cheers!


----------



## CptAsian

glutenfree said:


> If you haven't already..don't drill any extra holes yet. I have a HAF XB and a 3D printer...I can look into designing an adapter that will allow mounting of different fans.
> 
> Also, if you don't mind some light modding of your case...you can mount a 280mm AIO to the front of the case. I will work on getting pics of that mod (or finding the old pics) and post them up so you can see what I did. I have an EVGA CLC 280 in my HAF XB which is my OC rig.
> 
> I will reply back here in a couple/few days (disabled veteran here and most days are a struggle).
> 
> Cheers!


Good call on printing, if done right that would be sweet. I have a 3D printer and I didn't even think of that haha.

If I recall correctly, isn't it just breaking off the two tabs on the inside of the front cover, and they weren't on the Evo model since so many people did that anyways? I think I remember doing that to fit 140mm fans outside the steel frame back in the day.


----------



## damric

Lol I just used some small black twist ties and/or tiny black zip ties to mount whatever fan I want to the top. Currently I have a 140mm exhaust fan mounted in the corner above the graphics card to help get some of the heat out faster. I also have a 120mm side intake pointed at the graphics card, just kind of lays there nicely.


----------



## glutenfree

CptAsian said:


> Good call on printing, if done right that would be sweet. I have a 3D printer and I didn't even think of that haha.
> 
> If I recall correctly, isn't it just breaking off the two tabs on the inside of the front cover, and they weren't on the Evo model since so many people did that anyways? I think I remember doing that to fit 140mm fans outside the steel frame back in the day.


I can't remember about breaking the tabs off or not but I DO remember that I was able to mount the 280 AIO rad on the outside of the case but inside the front cover with the fans inside the case in a push config (pull would work just as well but since this is my OC rig, I push the air out so it won't flow heated air over the VRM, RAM etc.

Basically, for mounting the AIO rad, I had to cut part of the chassis where the inlet/outlet port tubes are located, approx. 3/4 inch cutouts for each tube, unless I might have just hacked the entire piece of metal for better clearance. I did this mod on 2 HAF Evo XB's and I have been planning an OC sesh in the next week or two. Stand by for pics this weekend (no later). Working on my carport roof today and I am partially blind today, ugh.

Oh and good to know you have a printer...will save on logistics. I will post my design on thingiverse and MMF then share the links here. I really should start a thread sharing all my PC related 3d models








Thingiverse - Digital Designs for Physical Objects


Download files and build them with your 3D printer, laser cutter, or CNC. Thingiverse is a universe of things.




www.thingiverse.com







damric said:


> Lol I just used some small black twist ties and/or tiny black zip ties to mount whatever fan I want to the top. Currently I have a 140mm exhaust fan mounted in the corner above the graphics card to help get some of the heat out faster. I also have a 120mm side intake pointed at the graphics card, just kind of lays there nicely.


Zip-ties are great!


----------



## CptAsian

glutenfree said:


> I can't remember about breaking the tabs off or not but I DO remember that I was able to mount the 280 AIO rad on the outside of the case but inside the front cover with the fans inside the case in a push config (pull would work just as well but since this is my OC rig, I push the air out so it won't flow heated air over the VRM, RAM etc.
> 
> Basically, for mounting the AIO rad, I had to cut part of the chassis where the inlet/outlet port tubes are located, approx. 3/4 inch cutouts for each tube, unless I might have just hacked the entire piece of metal for better clearance. I did this mod on 2 HAF Evo XB's and I have been planning an OC sesh in the next week or two. Stand by for pics this weekend (no later). Working on my carport roof today and I am partially blind today, ugh.
> 
> Oh and good to know you have a printer...will save on logistics. I will post my design on thingiverse and MMF then share the links here. I really should start a thread sharing all my PC related 3d models
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thingiverse - Digital Designs for Physical Objects
> 
> 
> Download files and build them with your 3D printer, laser cutter, or CNC. Thingiverse is a universe of things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thingiverse.com


Ah, yeah if you put the whole rad outside the frame then some dremel action is involved. I just put fans there and kept my rad inside.

It's not me that needs the 3D printed parts to mount the fan though, that's @fufanu .


----------



## nickt1862

DrivFast4U said:


> Still waiting on more parts. FedEx says delivered, but not delivered here. I hate FedEx. Luckily I had all I needed to get the case ready. Was painful to take a saw to my case, but there was no way to get what I wanted. Sorry the pics are so dark. The last pic is of my final vision. No dust concept. I'm up and running at 5 ghtz stable. If I can do it, any one can. I'm clean, mean, and my CPU screams. This case is do versatile. It would have been so helpful if they had offered it with a 5.25" option on the right hand side. Not hard to modify it though. Opens up huge options when done. One of the complaints with this box, is the lack of room behind the power supply. Moving the hard drive bay over to the left eliminates that issue, allowing a much shorter optical drive to occupy that real estate. Not sure why Coolermaster didn't see this as an optional way of doing things with this awesome case. I totally give them credit for listening to the feedback, and making their super awesome case, even better. I've been dying to get the case for years. I so love it. Hopefully my modifications will give the makers of this superb product, a new way of looking at the greatest case to ever be placed on the market. Anyone interested in my unique build, is welcome to ask me about it.





DrivFast4U said:


> Never mind. I figured out a solution. Just getting started on this build, but had to overcome the first barrier to my plan. Nailed it.


I know that your post is now over 2 years old, but however:
VERY WELL DONE!!! 

If only I had those mod skills as I'm thinking to possibly reacquiring this case.
Trying to downsize from a white Fractal Design R6 - usb-c.
I'm still wondering if Cooler Master will refresh this case - I found out that this case is now discontinued. If I had to guess, a refresh is ongoing.
Do I wait or do nothing as buying the current version case now might come with disappointment if I need to use the warranty (the power button/usb PCB). Some reviewers have mentioned Cooler Master telling them that parts they put in for warranty weren't available?


----------



## hitman1985

nickt1862 said:


> I know that your post is now over 2 years old, but however:
> VERY WELL DONE!!!
> 
> If only I had those mod skills as I'm thinking to possibly reacquiring this case.
> Trying to downsize from a white Fractal Design R6 - usb-c.
> I'm still wondering if Cooler Master will refresh this case - I found out that this case is now discontinued. If I had to guess, a refresh is ongoing.
> Do I wait or do nothing as buying the current version case now might come with disappointment if I need to use the warranty (the power button/usb PCB). Some reviewers have mentioned Cooler Master telling them that parts they put in for warranty weren't available?


Some parts for these old towers are still on good ole ebay. Worst case; there isn't much that could become damaged over time on this case that couldn't be replaced with other brands or generic alternatives.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TeslaHUN

Just bought a haf XB to replace my Lian Li Lancool2 mesh (im switching cases often ,coz they are boring after 2-3month ) ,always wanted to try the HAF .
I removed the mesh pantels and ghetto modded plexi side panels +top with magnetic strips :






























As you can see ,i didnt even try to manage cables ,just hid them with black foil on the plexiglass 😅


----------



## damric

TeslaHUN said:


> Just bought a haf XB to replace my Lian Li Lancool2 mesh (im switching cases often ,coz they are boring after 2-3month ) ,always wanted to try the HAF .
> I removed the mesh pantels and ghetto modded plexi side panels +top with magnetic strips :
> View attachment 2469043
> View attachment 2469044
> View attachment 2469045
> View attachment 2469046
> 
> 
> As you can see ,i didnt even try to manage cables ,just hid them with black foil on the plexiglass 😅


This looks really nice. I just showed my wife and she thought it looked good too ^_^

Is the airflow still good enough like that?


----------



## TeslaHUN

damric said:


> This looks really nice. I just showed my wife and she thought it looked good too ^_^
> 
> Is the airflow still good enough like that?


Hehe thanx !
Yes airflow is super ,i have 2x 14cm NF A14 intake in front . I cut out the rear grill and added the airflow king Noctua NF S12 as exhaust ,since its work best without any restriction . Also zip tied a Thermalright Ty147 fan on the pci slot covers . So 2 intake 2 exhaust its like a wind tunnel now


----------



## darkknight043

Sorry I cant seem to find any answers but where are some good red led fans for the 200mm mount up top? I just bought the case and I want to make sure airflow is taken care of before I move the rest in. Also, other airflow tips would be appreciated.


----------



## damric

darkknight043 said:


> Sorry I cant seem to find any answers but where are some good red led fans for the 200mm mount up top? I just bought the case and I want to make sure airflow is taken care of before I move the rest in. Also, other airflow tips would be appreciated.


I know the old CM Megaflow 200mm fit. Other fans will fit if you are clever and use tiny zip ties or bread ties to fasten them to the mesh (use black ones so you can't see them). I personally use a 140mm fan exhausting over my graphics card area. 200mm probably wouldn't work for me unless it was very slim since my CPU cooler is a bit tall.


----------



## darkknight043

damric said:


> I know the old CM Megaflow 200mm fit. Other fans will fit if you are clever and use tiny zip ties or bread ties to fasten them to the mesh (use black ones so you can't see them). I personally use a 140mm fan exhausting over my graphics card area. 200mm probably wouldn't work for me unless it was very slim since my CPU cooler is a bit tall.


Thanks!
Also, if I have a fuma 2 air cooler, is it still fine to have the exhausts be the rear and top?


----------



## damric

darkknight043 said:


> Thanks!
> Also, if I have a fuma 2 air cooler, is it still fine to have the exhausts be the rear and top?


I'm not sure if that cooler will allow a 200mm fan to fit above it. If that's the XB EVO, I think there is a few more millimeters of room so it might work. Someone here might know for sure. Is the cooler installed yet so you can measure how much room you have left?


----------



## darkknight043

damric said:


> I'm not sure if that cooler will allow a 200mm fan to fit above it. If that's the XB EVO, I think there is a few more millimeters of room so it might work. Someone here might know for sure. Is the cooler installed yet so you can measure how much room you have left?


It is the haf XB evo and the cooler has a height of 154mm I believe


----------



## kwikgta

darkknight043 said:


> Sorry I cant seem to find any answers but where are some good red led fans for the 200mm mount up top? I just bought the case and I want to make sure airflow is taken care of before I move the rest in. Also, other airflow tips would be appreciated.


The bitfenix 200 fits the Haf xb mounting pattern.


----------



## nickt1862

Any word/photo(s) on the replacement of the HAF EVO? 

Thanks!


----------



## damric

nickt1862 said:


> Any word/photo(s) on the replacement of the HAF EVO?
> 
> Thanks!


This is the new test bench coming this year. Not an XB, but pretty nifty.






MasterFrame 700 – Cooler Master







www.cmshowcase2021.com


----------



## Seraphadiz

So Just upgraded my Computer, with all new hardware. Got the Cooler Master HAF XB EVO with a 240 AIO pump. According to design I can only fit the AIO Radiator with fans where the front intakes are. I've read a lot of reviews that state to have as exhaust. I have those as exhaust, 2x 90mm bottom rear as exhaust, and top 120mm as exhaust. My GPU temps are averaging about 65^C with steep fan curve. My CPU temps are 60-70^C. I am debating on placing the 200mm Fan on top, but have heard a lot of people state that it is not needed, due to optimal airflow design of this case. I guess what I am asking is best fan set-up for optimal airflow? My set-up is as follows
Cooler Master HAF XB EVO
Intel I9 - 10900K 3.7 Ghz LGA 1200
Corsair H100i Elite Capellix AIO
Gigabyte Z490 Aorus Ultra GU (G2 Edition) ATX LGA 1200 mobo
Corsair Vengence RGB pro 64GB Ram
EVGA GForce GTX1060 (will upgrade once 3080's come into stock)
2x 80mm Noctua PWM fans set to exhaust (lower rear panel)
1 x 120 Corsair PWM set to exhaust on upper rear.
2 x 120 Corsair PWM set to exhaust on front panel (where AIO radiation is.
Option - 1 x 200mm Noctua PWN fan on top case if needed.

I have been playing Fallout 4 on Ultra with 65^C GPU temps on steep fan curve. My CPU is at 60-70^ C as well
I don't like the fact that my only intakes are being used for the AIO, and thought about having those as intake, but research stated it could make GPU temps increase.
I know airflow is supposed to go front to back and bottom to top.

So question is, what would be best fan set-up to help reduce temps and still use the AIO?
The Manual for the HAF XB EVO states "when using liquid coiling radiatiors, do not exhaust air into chassis "
I also am aware that the temps aren't to high and not bad, just want to reduce them more, especially when the 3080 will finally make a home where my 1060 is.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## damric

You can do it however you want. I would try front intake fans in the bezel, radiator behind them, and if there is enough room, pull fans behind the radiator. I would do a too exhaust fan. It especially helps if your graphics card dumps a lot of hot air into the case. Rear exhaust fan.

Some people do the exact opposite fan directions and that works too.

I also mount a side fan to help get even more air to my graphics card.


----------



## Seraphadiz

All my rear fans are set to Exhaust.



> I also mount a side fan to help get even more air to my graphics card.


How do you mount a side fan to the Mesh, and also what size fan do you use?


----------



## damric

Seraphadiz said:


> All my rear fans are set to Exhaust.
> How do you mount a side fan to the Mesh, and also what size fan do you use?


I've been messing around all week with this because I had to test several CPU coolers.

I found that clever usage of wire ties allows me to mount a 140mm side intake fan and a 140mm top exhaust fan to help cool the graphics card.


----------



## Seraphadiz

damric said:


> I've been messing around all week with this because I had to test several CPU coolers.
> 
> I found that clever usage of wire ties allows me to mount a 140mm side intake fan and a 140mm top exhaust fan to help cool the graphics card.


So I just ordered the 140mm (which will be here Friday) and will place it in case and mount it on the side as you had suggested. I really like this case, just wish it had better airflow with the AIO. I'll post updates once fan is in. Thanks


----------



## Manny Ramirez

Delphiwizard said:


> Thanks for the reply JollyGreenJoint.
> I will look into it later, i'm afraid i'm not a case modder nor have i the equipment to drill holes.
> I noticed there are metal things on the 5.25 cage that can be bended, maybe i can secure it also with bending those.
> 
> Anyway, i have a second case to put my second system in in a few weeks (need to order a second rog base first) and i'll see what i can do then with the second system.
> The system i assembled last Saturday is actually my 2 year old system and i'm thinking of a motherboard/cpu/ram upgrade next summer so i can try to secure it then, it'll have to stay as it is now
> 
> Love the case though and with the rog base it looks cool!


 Hi what is the part in front called? With the speedometer .


----------



## jonnyomega

HAF XB EVO + Supermicro MB

Migrating a full E-ATX mb to this case. Have not seen a definitive answer to the question if this case supports this size board. No it does not without modding the case. 
The board itself is 13” wide and the case is 13”. The board will not sit flush and will not sit on the mb tray for a few reasons.





















1 - The MB tray has a lip at the end (right edge) that will not allow the mb to sit flat.
2- The front of the case will make contact with the mb, not allowing it to mount to the mb tray also.
I initially tried to bend the lip from the mb tray but that end result did not come out great. I would have hammered it flat but I decided to cut the lip off.

















































I used tin snips to remove the edge, then cleaned up the edge with a file.
Then tapped new mother board mounting holes in the tray. 


















After I confirmed the mb will mount, I began to cut the front of the case to make room for the mb. Once the space was made the board was test mounted.



































































Now the MB fits and mounts to the tray correctly.

























































I currently need to see which cooler I will go with. Currently testing NH-U12DX i4, and NH-U9DX i4. Both coolers will mount to the narrow ILM on this board. But there are some differences. The NH-U9DX i4 will support front to back airflow but will use 92mm fans which should be fine but might get a little loud under heavy load.

The NH-U12DX i4 will flow air from left to right (ram clearance issue - no front to back orientation) when looking at the front of the case, but it should be a better cooler, and also quieter if is replace with nfa12 fans.
















































To finish this up I plan to put 140mm fans in the front of the case as intake. to cool the ram also. And also possibly an additional 120mm fan on the right side as exhaust if I stick with the 120mm coolers.


----------



## neoxx3m

Hello guys. I just got back my old HAF XB (after 6 years) and my plan is to bring it back to life. After a general cleaning it's ready for modding. 😁


----------



## damric

neoxx3m said:


> Hello guys. I just got back my old HAF XB (after 6 years) and my plan is to bring it back to life. After a general cleaning it's ready for modding. 😁
> 
> View attachment 2533770


Looking forward to seeing what you build. While I used to use the hot swap bays, I don't use them anymore so I'm thinking I should mod them and put something else there. I put a big dual bay reservoir in the ODD slots. There's got to be something useful to put in those hot swap bays. Right now it is space wasted.


----------



## dolomatt

Hi guys, 

Picked this up locally today to move a rig that has been repurposed for mining. What is the consensus on using 140mm fans at the front? It looks like it blocks off some of the airflow. I was hoping to keep this build quiet as possible.


----------



## neoxx3m

dolomatt said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Picked this up locally today to move a rig that has been repurposed for mining. What is the consensus on using 140mm fans at the front? It looks like it blocks off some of the airflow. I was hoping to keep this build quiet as possible.


I just bought 2x Arctic F14 140mm fans for intake and one Cooler Master Sickleflow 120mm for exhaust (positive air pressure). F14 are great fans, they are quiet and have excellent performance for decent price.


----------



## damric

dolomatt said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Picked this up locally today to move a rig that has been repurposed for mining. What is the consensus on using 140mm fans at the front? It looks like it blocks off some of the airflow. I was hoping to keep this build quiet as possible.


Quiet and mining does not sound like 2 things that will work well together.


----------



## neoxx3m

It's time to do some things. 

Front fans look good. Maybe i should cut 120mm fan mount out for better airflow? 









And the exhaust fan:


----------



## TeslaHUN

neoxx3m said:


> It's time to do some things.
> 
> Front fans look good. Maybe i should cut 120mm fan mount out for better airflow?
> View attachment 2534634
> 
> 
> And the exhaust fan:
> View attachment 2534636
> 
> View attachment 2534635


I did cut out the rear grill to increase airflow. And also added a 140mm fan ( TY147A) with ziptie behind the PCI cover slots :







The front 120/140 mm mount is not blocking too much from the 140m fans ,i think its pointless to cut them out. But what you can do is replace the stock dustfilter for a better /airflow focused one (Silverstone FF141 for example ).
Or even mod some fans on side panels .


----------



## damric

TeslaHUN said:


> I did cut out the rear grill to increase airflow. And also added a 140mm fan ( TY147A) with ziptie behind the PCI cover slots :
> View attachment 2534641
> 
> The front 120/140 mm mount is not blocking too much from the 140m fans ,i think its pointless to cut them out. But what you can do is replace the stock dustfilter for a better /airflow focused one (Silverstone FF141 for example ).
> Or even mod some fans on side panels .


I have always thought about strapping a fan back behind those PCI slots and cutting that grill out lol.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

I have been away for a while. A few years actually (life getting in the way).

Anyway.. Still got the old box. Going on 10 years now.
The older guys have probably seen it, but a few new things have happened to it.
Still got a 360mm radiator in the front and another 360mm radiator in the bottom. Latest changes include a bit of paint, moving the front I/O and the first RGB fans I have ever bought (first RGB anything actually).
I think it turned out pretty good


----------



## CptAsian

Dire Squirrel said:


> I have been away for a while. A few years actually (life getting in the way).
> 
> Anyway.. Still got the old box. Going on 10 years now.
> The older guys have probably seen it, but a few new things have happened to it.
> Still got a 360mm radiator in the front and another 360mm radiator in the bottom. Latest changes include a bit of paint, moving the front I/O and the first RGB fans I have ever bought (first RGB anything actually).
> I think it turned out pretty good
> 
> View attachment 2554542


How is the 360 on the bottom oriented? Looks like a really clean implementation from the outside.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

CptAsian said:


> How is the 360 on the bottom oriented? Looks like a really clean implementation from the outside.


It is mounted along the front, with the fans on top acting as exhaust.
So the bays are pretty much just for show, as the radiator blocks them all (except for the fan controller, which I customized to fit).






  








[No title]




__
Dire Squirrel


__
Jun 23, 2014


----------



## CptAsian

Dire Squirrel said:


> It is mounted along the front, with the fans on top acting as exhaust.
> So the bays are pretty much just for show, as the radiator blocks them all (except for the fan controller, which I customized to fit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [No title]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Dire Squirrel
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 23, 2014


Looks great! Very well packaged. I'm sure I saw it in this thread many years ago, but I'm not the best about remembering these sorts of things.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

CptAsian said:


> Looks great! Very well packaged. I'm sure I saw it in this thread many years ago, but I'm not the best about remembering these sorts of things.


Thanks. 
I did the rad conversion in 2014, so yes, it was a few years ago.

I'm honestly surprised that Cooler Master never thought about this. Maybe not the bottom rad, but at least native support for a 360 or 3 fans in the front. Not only is it better for airflow, but the case looks like it wants to have 3 fans there. The stock configuration with 2 fans, looks wrong. Like something is missing or "off". You know?
Like when you swap the 4-2 exhaust on a Hayabusa, to a 4-1. As soon as you see it from the left og back, even people who don't know what it should be, can tell that something just isn't right.


----------



## CptAsian

Dire Squirrel said:


> Thanks.
> I did the rad conversion in 2014, so yes, it was a few years ago.
> 
> I'm honestly surprised that Cooler Master never thought about this. Maybe not the bottom rad, but at least native support for a 360 or 3 fans in the front. Not only is it better for airflow, but the case looks like it wants to have 3 fans there. The stock configuration with 2 fans, looks wrong. Like something is missing or "off". You know?
> Like when you swap the 4-2 exhaust on a Hayabusa, to a 4-1. As soon as you see it from the left og back, even people who don't know what it should be, can tell that something just isn't right.


Yes, I've always thought the same thing. Probably couldn't fit triple 140s, but triple 120s or double 140s would have been appropriate for the front.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

CptAsian said:


> Yes, I've always thought the same thing. Probably couldn't fit triple 140s, but triple 120s or double 140s would have been appropriate for the front.


3x140mm definitely won't fit. There is only about 10mm to spare with my 360's.
IMO, two 140's in the front still looks wrong. The case does have mounts for it, but they are spaced wrong.
Two 140's on the GPU, however, looks great in that case. with the 45mm thick radiator, they just barely fit


----------



## CptAsian

Dire Squirrel said:


> 3x140mm definitely won't fit. There is only about 10mm to spare with my 360's.
> IMO, two 140's in the front still looks wrong. The case does have mounts for it, but they are spaced wrong.
> Two 140's on the GPU, however, looks great in that case. with the 45mm thick radiator, they just barely fit
> View attachment 2555741


Ah, that's a good fit indeed. One interesting setup that I got out of having double 140s was dual gpus and a 140mm AIO for the CPU in push/pull, the thickness of which wouldn't have fit with a 280mm. Bit of a wonky setup but I liked how it fit and looked. That's my folding PC that still runs, but after maybe 5 years of that CLC running 24/7, the pump finally died. Replaced it with a bit air cooler for simplicity.


----------



## hnjuu

CptAsian said:


> View attachment 2555827


May I know if the side panel fit for extra fan? (e.g. 12cm x 2 or smaller)








Since I want to make a positive pressure ventilation to prevent dust to accumulate.

Besides, is there someone have mod to put the aio radiator to the bottom side of the panel? like below:


----------



## Dire Squirrel

hnjuu said:


> May I know if the side panel fit for extra fan? (e.g. 12cm x 2 or smaller)
> View attachment 2556890
> 
> Since I want to make a positive pressure ventilation to prevent dust to accumulate.
> 
> Besides, is there someone have mod to put the aio radiator to the bottom side of the panel? like below:
> View attachment 2556891


Technically speaking, you can just barely fir a standard 25mm thick fan between the side panel and the motherboard tray. But because of the handlesand the sliding "lock" mechanism, you will need to do some modification. Either to the side panel, or to make a mounting system for the fan that is separate from the panel.

As for the radiator.. The lower part of the case is only about 10cm, from the bottom to the motherboard tray, so no common size radiator is going to fit. Technically, 80mm radiators exist, but they are not worth the trouble and there are no good fans smaller than 120mm anyway. Also, one the side you marked, most of the space is taken up by the PSU.

I am probably the one with the most radiator space in this case. Look at my posts further up to see how I arranged mine. It is the most optimal way to do it.


----------



## damric

A 1080mm square radiator makes a good fit for a lid on the HAF XB.


----------



## CptAsian

hnjuu said:


> May I know if the side panel fit for extra fan? (e.g. 12cm x 2 or smaller)
> View attachment 2556890
> 
> Since I want to make a positive pressure ventilation to prevent dust to accumulate.
> 
> Besides, is there someone have mod to put the aio radiator to the bottom side of the panel? like below:
> View attachment 2556891


I'll second what the other two said, and add that if you wanted to add fans to the side panels above the motherboard tray, since the handles take up so much space, you'd be hard pressed to fit a meaningful amount of fan area there. Probably not worth it.


----------



## hnjuu

Dire Squirrel said:


> Technically speaking, you can just barely fir a standard 25mm thick fan between the side panel and the motherboard tray. But because of the handlesand the sliding "lock" mechanism, you will need to do some modification. Either to the side panel, or to make a mounting system for the fan that is separate from the panel.
> 
> As for the radiator.. The lower part of the case is only about 10cm, from the bottom to the motherboard tray, so no common size radiator is going to fit. Technically, 80mm radiators exist, but they are not worth the trouble and there are no good fans smaller than 120mm anyway. Also, one the side you marked, most of the space is taken up by the PSU.
> 
> I am probably the one with the most radiator space in this case. Look at my posts further up to see how I arranged mine. It is the most optimal way to do it.


much appreciate your work, I have ordered one and waiting for its coming
thanks a lot


----------



## JSHamlet234

Nothing too extreme here. 5960X cooled with a 280 and a 120. Air-cooled GPUs for now getting fresh air from a Noctua NF-A20 on top.


----------



## stevefan1999

Can someone post a CAD for the PSU bracket? Mine was damaged during transit and the whole bracket bended "inward" (so the top side squeezed down and the bottom side squeezed up) and now I can't even remove the screws, only if I can remove one of them I can try to hammer them but it is bended so bad I need it 3D printed.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

stevefan1999 said:


> Can someone post a CAD for the PSU bracket? Mine was damaged during transit and the whole bracket bended "inward" (so the top side squeezed down and the bottom side squeezed up) and now I can't even remove the screws, only if I can remove one of them I can try to hammer them but it is bended so bad I need it 3D printed.


Why do people think that 3D printing is the answer to every problem?
No one in their right mind would spend 8 hours printing something that could be made in 20 minutes, with basic tools and $1,- worth of scrap metal.
And if you are really lazy, take the bent bracket to your local smithy (or even a car body shop) and I guarantee that they can have it fixed for you in a few minutes for almost nothing.

Never look for a complicated solution to a simple problem.


----------



## glutenfree

Dire Squirrel said:


> Why do people think that 3D printing is the answer to every problem?
> No one in their right mind would spend 8 hours printing something that could be made in 20 minutes, with basic tools and $1,- worth of scrap metal.
> And if you are really lazy, take the bent bracket to your local smithy (or even a car body shop) and I guarantee that they can have it fixed for you in a few minutes for almost nothing.
> 
> Never look for a complicated solution to a simple problem.


You obviously do not have much experience with 3D printing. I have designed replacement PSU brackets and they only take a couple hours to print. 




stevefan1999 said:


> Can someone post a CAD for the PSU bracket? Mine was damaged during transit and the whole bracket bended "inward" (so the top side squeezed down and the bottom side squeezed up) and now I can't even remove the screws, only if I can remove one of them I can try to hammer them but it is bended so bad I need it 3D printed.


Post a pic of the exact part you need reproduced and I will work on getting a design ready for print.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

glutenfree said:


> You obviously do not have much experience with 3D printing. I have designed replacement PSU brackets and they only take a couple hours to print.


My point still stands.
If your silly little toy can make it in 1/4 the time it would take me (or an apprentice at the local body shop) to make it from steel or aluminium, I will LITERALLY pay you everything I own. And if your little plastic trinket can stand up to 1/10 the abuse, I will happily be your personal slave for the rest of my life.

Face it. You are in a freaking cult. Worshipping the almighty, plastic-spewing box from china, while pissing away any chance you ever had of developing actual skills.
Congrats..


----------



## glutenfree

Dire Squirrel said:


> My point still stands.
> If your silly little toy can make it in 1/4 the time it would take me (or an apprentice at the local body shop) to make it from steel or aluminium, I will LITERALLY pay you everything I own. And if your little plastic trinket can stand up to 1/10 the abuse, I will happily be your personal slave for the rest of my life.
> 
> Face it. You are in a freaking cult. Worshipping the almighty, plastic-spewing box from china, while pissing away any chance you ever had of developing actual skills.
> Congrats..


Oh the crap people spew from their armchairs! You don't know me. Not sure what your problem is but you need to chill yo. As an ex-Navy P-3 Orion flight engineer with a background in aviation structural and hydraulic mechanics, I have enormous experience in a metal shop and actually have a small fab shop with tools such as a metal lathe, mill, metal brakes/shears, presses etc. The fact of the matter is that 3D printing is FAR more affordable to operate than ANY other machine I own. Manpower ain't cheap and not everyone can afford CNC everything. Not only that, 3D printers are and have been used for prototyping for nearly 4 decades. Combine that with lost-PLA casting and a 3D printer just upped the level of your metal shop. Another cool fact, most 3D printer filament is thermoplastic which can be reused with great ease so there is literally NO waste if you retain old/failed prints for future reuse as I have since I started messing with 3D printers in 2013. Also, just FYI..3D modeling is a HIGHLY sought after and highly paid skill. Not sure what rock you have been living under.

Not sure why you are so offended but maybe take some time away from the forums if they upset you so much, maybe take some lessons in etiquette.

Oh and fyi, I have been running a plastic 3d printed PSU bracket on my NZXT H440 for a few years now without any problems. I also design/print CPU cooler brackets for many different AIO's and air coolers as well. Heck, even my old VW has 3d printed parts from the phenolic spacers printed with PETG to the sun-visor clips in the cabin..3D printing is very robust and quite versatile.

Cheers!


----------



## Dire Squirrel

glutenfree said:


> Oh the crap people spew from their armchairs! You don't know me. Not sure what your problem is but you need to chill yo. As an ex-Navy P-3 Orion flight engineer with a background in aviation structural and hydraulic mechanics, I have enormous experience in a metal shop and actually have a small fab shop with tools such as a metal lathe, mill, metal brakes/shears, presses etc. The fact of the matter is that 3D printing is FAR more affordable to operate than ANY other machine I own. Manpower ain't cheap and not everyone can afford CNC everything. Not only that, 3D printers are and have been used for prototyping for nearly 4 decades. Combine that with lost-PLA casting and a 3D printer just upped the level of your metal shop. Another cool fact, most 3D printer filament is thermoplastic which can be reused with great ease so there is literally NO waste if you retain old/failed prints for future reuse as I have since I started messing with 3D printers in 2013. Also, just FYI..3D modeling is a HIGHLY sought after and highly paid skill. Not sure what rock you have been living under.
> 
> Not sure why you are so offended but maybe take some time away from the forums if they upset you so much, maybe take some lessons in etiquette.
> 
> Oh and fyi, I have been running a plastic 3d printed PSU bracket on my NZXT H440 for a few years now without any problems. I also design/print CPU cooler brackets for many different AIO's and air coolers as well. Heck, even my old VW has 3d printed parts from the phenolic spacers printed with PETG to the sun-visor clips in the cabin..3D printing is very robust and quite versatile.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## CptAsian

Dire Squirrel said:


> Why do people think that 3D printing is the answer to every problem?
> No one in their right mind would spend 8 hours printing something that could be made in 20 minutes, with basic tools and $1,- worth of scrap metal.
> And if you are really lazy, take the bent bracket to your local smithy (or even a car body shop) and I guarantee that they can have it fixed for you in a few minutes for almost nothing.
> 
> Never look for a complicated solution to a simple problem.


How on earth can you get so worked up about an alternate manufacturing method? Of course fabbing something up out of metal is an option, and it's been around for a long time, but both have their advantages and disadvantages. I find it incredibly naive to absolutely crap all over someone's preferred solution to a need for a custom part.


----------



## orlfman

Anyone know if you can swap one of the hot swap drive sleds out and install a 3.5 inch card reader into one of the hot swap bays instead?


----------



## ataru

god evenig, 
i would like to install in the case a corsair icue h100i rgb pro xt 240mm and the only available space is front, but how do i install it? external radiator between the case and the front of palstica and the two rear fans inside the case or the other way around ie the radiator inside and the two fans outside? and the fans in suction or extraction? do i need to put other fans in the case? thank you. my cpu configuration amd ryzen 7 2700x but i want to change with rayzen 9 5800x, motherboard gigabyte x470 aorus gaming 7 wifi, corsair memory lpx ddr4 3200mhx 64gb, video card geforce gtx 1080 rìex oc that i would change with msi rts 3060 ti ventus 2, ssd samsung 860 evo 1 tb that I would change with a nvme 2 always samsung., evga supernova g2 750 w power supply. thank you


----------



## garbakari

I cant believe this forum is still here, I got my HAF XB (non EVO) back in 2013. I still have it, but Im thinking I may have to retire it. Not sure. Im getting a good deal on a gaming X Trio from MSI. 2080 super for my kids computer The HAF XB). It's 328 x 140 x 56.5 mm. Anyone fit any GPU this size in without a dremmel? The Case does support up to 334mm though?


----------



## TeslaHUN

garbakari said:


> I cant believe this forum is still here, I got my HAF XB (non EVO) back in 2013. I still have it, but Im thinking I may have to retire it. Not sure. Im getting a good deal on a gaming X Trio from MSI. 2080 super for my kids computer The HAF XB). It's 328 x 140 x 56.5 mm. Anyone fit any GPU this size in without a dremmel? The Case does support up to 334mm though?


I had MSI Gaming X trio 3080 (323 x 140 x 56mm) in the Haf XB . I think u can fit that extra 5mm .


----------



## garbakari

TeslaHUN said:


> I had MSI Gaming X trio 3080 (323 x 140 x 56mm) in the Haf XB . I think u can fit that extra 5mm .


Thanks! Looks like a tight fit. Will try!


----------



## Dire Squirrel

garbakari said:


> I cant believe this forum is still here, I got my HAF XB (non EVO) back in 2013. I still have it, but Im thinking I may have to retire it. Not sure. Im getting a good deal on a gaming X Trio from MSI. 2080 super for my kids computer The HAF XB). It's 328 x 140 x 56.5 mm. Anyone fit any GPU this size in without a dremmel? The Case does support up to 334mm though?


Should be possible.
I have a prolimatech MK-26 with 2x 140mm fans on my GPU and that fits with the 45mm thick radiator in the front. 
Technically, you should be able to get just about 330mm front-to-back.


----------

